# [Sammelthread] DayZ Standalone



## -Fux- (18. Dezember 2013)

Moin Moin zusammen!

Da es bereits einige DayZ Spieler gibt, aber noch keinen passenden Sammelthread, erkläre ich diesen hiermit für erstellt 

*Grundlegende Informationen*


			
				Dean "Rocket" Hall schrieb:
			
		

> The greatest curse of DayZ in my life is that cannot write the word "day" without unconsciously putting a Z on the end of it



Offizielle Homepage

PCGH DayZ Themenseite

Wikipedia



			
				PCGH schrieb:
			
		

> Der Stand-Alone-Titel Day Z basiert auf einer erfolgreichen ARMA-Mod aus der Feder Dean Halls, der auch bei Entwickler Bohemia Interactive als Lead-Designer tätig ist. In Day Z müssen die Spielcharaktere in einem von Zombies überrannten Gebiet um jeden Preis überleben und sich dabei nicht nur mit Waffengewalt behaupten, sondern auch regelmäßig Nahrung zu sich nehmen und sich vor Krankheiten schützen. Wie bei ARMA 2 basiert die Spielwelt auf der fiktiven Insel Chernarus, für Day Z wurden jedoch einige Dinge geändert. So wurden beispielsweise Vorstädte vergrößert und ein Sumpfgebiet erstellt.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nqL7LO9q6sc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





*Zahlen, Daten und Fakten*

Leider haben noch nicht alle hier aufgeführten Punkte ihren Weg (vollständig) ins Spiel gefunden, DayZ befindet sich derzeit im Alpha-Stadium.
Grün geschriebene Punkte sind bereits vollständig integriert, orangene sind nur zum Teil integriert, der Rest folgt mit der Zeit.

Kartengröße: 15km*15km=225km² - natürlich frei begehbar (Verlauf der Küste im Zeitraffer)
(fast) alle Gebäude sind frei begehbar
Komplexes Gesundheitssystem (How to be a Medic)
Tag/Nachtwechsel und Wettersystem (Regen, Sturm usw.)
Bis zu 150 Slots pro Server (Quelle)
Crafting (kleines Tutorial zum Inventar und Crafting)
"funktionierende" Natur (Tiere etc. können gefangen und gegessen werden)
Fahrzeuge (vom Fahrrad bis zum LKW)



*DayZ kaufen:*

Steam
Bohemia Interactive Store (Standard Edition) 
Bohemia Interactive Store (Supporter Edition)



*Systemanforderungen*

Minimum: 
OS: Windows Vista SP2 or Windows 7 SP1 
Prozessor: Intel Dual-Core 2.4 GHz or AMD Dual-Core Athlon 2.5 GHz 
RAM: 2 GB RAM 
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce 8800GT or AMD Radeon HD 3830 or Intel HD Graphics 4000 with 512 MB VRAM
DirectX: Version 9.0c 
HDD: 10 GB 
Sound: DirectX®-compatible

Empfohlen: 
OS: Windows 7 SP1 
Prozessor: Intel Core i5-2300 or AMD Phenom II X4 940 or better 
RAM: 4 GB RAM 
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 or AMD Radeon HD 7750 with 1 GB VRAM or better 
DirectX: Version 9.0c 
HDD: 14 GB 
Sound: DirectX®-compatible

Ich möchte hier anmerken, dass es vermutlich auch mit der empfohlenen Hardware nicht optimal läuft. Ich selbst spiele in 1920x1200 und habe bei mittleren Details teilweise deutliche FPS Einbrüche (Core i5 2xxx@3,8Ghz, HD7950@1100Mhz, 8 GB RAM)

Tipps/Tweaks

Startparameter (Arma2 Wiki)



*Tipps und Tricks:*

Karte (Chernarus) inkl. Loot

Wenn ihr verletzt seid, bzw. blutet, zieht euer T-Shirt aus und zerreist es (Rechtsklick), mit den entstandenen Stofffetzen könnt ihr euch verbinden.

Rucksack selber bauen

Orientierung: anhand der Sterne, Wind weht immer nach Osten, Stand der Sonne (Aufgang im Osten, Untergang im Westen)

Survival-Guide und Performance-Tipps zur Standalone-Alpha (PC Games)

Grafik und Übersicht der Statusmeldungen

Noch etwas zu den Statusmeldungen

Blood, Health, Healthy/Healing System  (Video)


 Weitere Tipps (bzw. Guides) gibt es hier.

Deutsches DayZ Wiki

How to survive DayZ (englisch)

Helicopter Crash Sites: Es gibt 18 verschiedene Spawns, jedoch pro Server maximal 3 gleichzeitig (Auswahl zufällig). Karte  Weitere Spawns: (040 130) (134 039) (083 093)




Spoiler






Mewkew schrieb:


> Thema regenerationssystem
> 
> Bitte sucht euch guides und artikel zu dem thema, es gibt mittlerweile 100er guter, aufschlussreicher texte. Das zu erklären ist nämlich immer ein kleiner schreibakt.
> 
> ...







*Changelog*(Englisch)

0.28.113734 (16.12.2013)


Spoiler




This is the initial release version of the DayZ Standalone Alpha.




0.28.113772 (18.12.2013)


Spoiler



*Fixed*

Drinking directly from wells now works
headwear descriptions updated
pants descriptions updated
increased battery drain by flashlight
bandaging cannot fix broken leg now
server browser shows internet tab as selected out of the box
fixed modifier messages, one message type per stage
Workshop: lowered moto helmets spawn probability. removed old proxies, replaced with memory points
Reduced level at which player becomes permanently unconscious
Increased rate players recover from shock damage
Internet set to default tab for multiplayer server browsing
improved responsiveness when side-stepping from left to right/right to left
disabled head movement for unconscious states
adjusted head bob for select animations
Various security related measures
Tweaked the tenement buildings (small and big) for spawns on the roof
improved transitions for restrained player
Removed old proxies and replaced them with memory points and new loot spawn in sheds
enabled step blending with raised rifle for better responsiveness
Roadway LOD issue fixed that caused floating loot for some buildings
*New*

Temporary status indicators for state of player in the inventory screen (thirsty, sickness, hunger, etc...)
force feed other players
Rain updated - it should better correspond with the rest of scene by adding the refraction effect
New variations for main menu (Unarmed) added
Greeting animations for all stances to be replaced (Now with left hand to avoid issues when holding items)
Magnum hand IK
Opening cans with sharp tools
Dot crosshair
Damaging knife, screwdriver and bayonet used for opening cans
Loot array (with respective type of meat) added to animals configs and new types of meat added to food configs (ANIMALS DISABLED)
*Central Server*

fixed performance issues on character creation and saving
fixed character creation record override
increased server response time and performance




0.29.113822 (18.12.2013)


Spoiler



*Fixed*

Animation transitions - Restrained, Prone Rifle
Greetings - Hand Position adjusted
Fixed several floating loot issues in buildings without floor geometry
fix for force feed/drink/consume medicine other players
sharp objects open food cans (not working previously)
disabled reloading animation after mosin shot as it was preventing seeing fall of shot (temporary until new anim)
Various 'critical' security updates
Improved the visual quality of rain
*New*

357 Magnum animations implemented (magnum not yet enabled)
you can measure whether is a battery fully charged, half charged or empty by licking it (not working, delayed until next build)




0.30.113860 (20.12.2013)


Spoiler



*Fixed*

Config: removed a small delay before the animation for un-shouldering a weapon starts playing when changing weapons (kneel and prone)
Config: fix a minor issue with one handed items not being correctly placed in right hand for a surrender transition
Config: m4 bolt and magazine animation improved
Config: adjusted collision shape for armed player(should fix occasional issues going up stairs)
Config: fixed an issue where unshouldering/shouldering weapon while moving forward caused the player to stop
Animations: Sprint updated (Unarmed) - Unarmed sprint faster now
Animations: Mosin Nagant Reload - Hand doesn't clip into scope when opening and closing bolt after each shot, weapon more stable now
UI: Early Access warning dialogue
Engine: Fix of players being able to talk globally when dead through Direct Chat
Design: damage is transferred from closed can to open one
Design: licking a battery now displays the battery's state properly
Design: wooden sticks model fits inventory slots better now
Crash: Occurs when pushing details twice on MP server browser
Engine: Updated rain texture with refraction
Design: Player blood and health not regenerating naturally
*New*

Config: added anim hooks for zombie feeding(should allow for zombie to deal damage to unconscious players)
Config: greeting with 2 handed weapon now possible without disarming
UI: Inspect option in the inventory screen (shows item in 3D, draft system only)
Engine: Servers with incompatible version marked in the server browser
Engine: The „Player uses modified data“ message is removed from CHAT
Design: you can craft splint and fix broken limbs with it
Design: players who disconnect when unconscious will die
Design: players who disconnect when restrained will die
New weapon: Magnum .357 Revolver + ammo (Actual weapon in later patch)




0.30.113925 (31.12.2013)


Spoiler



*Fixed*

Design: Player corpses should no longer despawn upon disconnect
Server: Respawning should now function properly - in some cases you may have to wait a few seconds. (during high death/respawn times)
Design: 357 Magnum spawning fixed
*New*

Design: Balancing of player spawns (ongoing)
Server: Enhanced Server-side security & customization options
Design: .357 Magnum Speedloader should now spawn
Server: First Person only servers are now supported (Seperate Hive coming later on)




0.30.113953 (05.01.2014)


Spoiler



*Fixed*

Server: Dedicated Server crash related to player skeleton
Server: Player location rubberbanding (ongoing)
Server: Large delay in item manipulation and "inventory tetris"
*New*

Design: Balancing of player spawns (ongoing)
Server: Dead player cleanup (time based)
Design: M9130 Bayonet can now open cans
Server: BattlEye Anti-Cheat (Client as well)
Server: Initial implementation for Sub-Private Hives (ongoing)
Server: Initial implementation for regular & hardcore Public Hive




0.30.114008 (06.01.2014)


Spoiler



*Fixed*

Server: Dedicated Server crash related to memory cleanup
Server: Player location rubberbanding
Critical Security Vulnerability fixes
Note: This is a hotfix to address several key issues, and thus is focused on specifically those issues.



0.32.114557 (22.01.2014)


Spoiler



*Fixed*

Niosh mask (respirator) inventory size fixed to 1/1 slot.
Missing strings for BE popup for alternate languages, set to English while translations are being done.
Reduced dispersion of FNX45 (from 0.05 to 0.03)
Balanced stomach capacity,
Added stuffed notifier (instead of sickness when full up)
Eating and drinking animations properly set for tablets/disinfectants
Version number in server browser and details
Saline transfusion doesn't refill full blood
Charcoal and Tetracycline tablets won't give sick badge if you aren't actually sick
Player aim run speed updated, weapon position changed and improved for first person view
Glitches on right hand while moving and while giving taunt fixed
Players can't pile backpacks inside of another backpacks, backpack-inception style. You can only put one backpack inside of another backpack if the backpack that is being put inside is empty.
Magnum speedloader should be spawning now
Number of backpacks spawning lowered
Number of .357 Pythons spawning lowered.
Number of M4A1s spawning lowered
Dead character cleanup performed at 10 minutes past death
Removed scripted server teleporting check as now managed by engine
Sea ambient sound is now slightly quieter
Animation: Fixed misc issues with vaulting
Animation: Fixed getting on the ladder from kneel for the armed player
Animation: Fixed animation speed for unarmed player in main menu
Animation: Fixed an issue with changing weapon while aiming in kneel
Animation: Fixed an issue with rotation while aiming in prone
Headtorch color descriptions fixed
Jeans descriptions (color) fixed
Cargo pants description fixed (color)
Chest holster description added
Using an item in your hand no longer goes out of hand once action done
Using an item while something else in your hand will go back to that item once action done
Security issue with IGUI variable compiling
Situation where player used item on other players inventory causing neverending looped item check
Weapons now display tooltips
Players can now be revived with the defibrillator
Clipping on right hand when holding an item and pressing F1 (Greeting).
Map_ChernarusSW description fixed
SKS rifle description added
*New*

UI: Editable character name in main menu
UI: Hive, mode and time columns in server browser
Database: Support for sub hives. (Sub-private, Hardcore/Regular public)
Security: Signature verification against PBOs
Loot: Added shotgun speedloader into loot spawns
Loot: Added box of 20 pieces .357 rounds into loot spawns
Loot: Added color variants of all shoes into loot spawns
Loot: Added Hiking pants (both long and short ones) and Canvas pants including their color variants into loot spawns
Loot: Added hacksaw into the loot spawns
Loot: Added shotgun into loot spawns
Action: Players can now collect Berries as food
Crafting: Players can create sawed-off shotgun from shotgun
Crafting: Players can opening cans with a hacksaw
Crafting: Painting Mosin with spraypoint now supported
Loot: Added spraypaint can into loot spawns
Map: Coastal harbor town of Svetloyarsk (and surrounding areas)
Animation: More direct transitions for aimed weapon(prone to stand/kneel and back)
Animation: Surrender now disarms player for single handed items
Loot: Pipsi, NotaCola, Spite and Rasputin Kvass drinks
Action: Burlap sack can be placed on head of self or target
Action: Burlap sack causes black screen and reduced sound when worn on head
Performance: Server Performance improvements
Zombies: Six new zombie soldier types
Crafting: Weapon cleaning kit used for keeping your guns in good shape
Loot: Shotgun snap-loader for fast reloads
Crafting: Player can spraypaint MP handguard and buttstock
Crafting: Support for "add paint" or "repaint" for spraypainting
Crafting: Player can spraypaint CMAG magazines




0.33.114926 (05.02.2014)


Spoiler



This build continues with small bugfixes and several engine changes. A  late addition of a significant change to the server variable processing  has provided us a major performance boost on the server of around 5-10  FPS. This helps with a great deal of issues and results in a much  smoother game experience from players even on a smooth server. Once  several more of these optimizations are made it will allow us to  increase player/zombie numbers and enable loot and zombie respawning. 

*Known Issues*


 Spawns: Loot is not spawning in military tents
 Spawns: Some structures in Svetlo currently do not spawn loot
 Server: Servers under load can delay actions from the client
 Graphics: Only 4 dynamic light sources will be rendered at one time currently
 Actions: Looting a dead body may make a ghost clone copy of the inventory
*New*


 Actions: chambering SKS round from pile, loading 10 rounds from pile
 Actions: You can uncuff other players with the hacksaw
 Actions: Cannot use an item (e.g. drink/eat) if it is "Ruined"
 Actions: Interactions with items reworked. Drinking/Eating/etc... more robust and user*friendly
 Actions: Restrained players cannot use inventory or action menu
 Animations: Player now can take and hide rifle in crouched run
 Animations: SKS reload animations
 Animations: firing weapon when sprinting will transition player into the aimed run(with some temporary limitations)
 Crafting: FNX45 pistol can be chambered with single round
 Crafting: Opening cans with combat knife added
 Crafting: Opening cans with machete added
 Crafting: Painting Motorbike Helmets to Black and Green
 Crafting: Waterbottles and canteens now allow pouring water between them
 Effects: Magnum revolver ejecting shells when reloading
 Effects: Magnum revolver sounds * gunshots, reloading
 Effects: Mosin ejecting shells when cycling
 Effects: New Mosin sounds * gunshots, cycling, reloading
 Gear: Improvised courier backpack added
 Gear: Machete added
 Gear: Hard hats added in various colors
 Gear: Motorcycle Helmets have black visor variants
 Gear: Small, uncomfortable, and silly (but cute) children's school backpack
 Gestures: Clapping Gesture added, default F5 key
 Gestures: Pointing Gesture added, default F6 key
 Login: Player queuing system introduced. Penalty waiting time added for switching server or disconnecting a server quickly
 Login: Players receive a login timeout when disconnect, increased if disconnect within 30 minutes of joining (max 5 minutes)
 Login: When players logout, their avatar sits on ground for 30 seconds. Players must make sure they logout somewhere safe
 Server: Player spawns now cached by engine directly, increasing performance
 Server: Optimized synchronization and transfer of variables  within and outgoing from server (significant performance increase on  server, of 5*10 FPS)
 Spawns: Added Bubble goose jackets into the loot spawns
 Spawns: Added SKS rifle, speedloader, ammunition piles and boxes and SKS bayonet into the loot spawns
 Spawns: Healthcare Center now spawns loot
 Spawns: .45acp box of 25rnds added to loot spawns
 Spawns: Police stations now spawn loot
 Systems: Hunger and Thirst slightly modified.
 Systems: Notifications added to UI for hydration and high energy
 Systems: Fractures can now occur due to melee and shot damage, not just environmental
 Systems: Fractures (arms/legs) now saved and loaded correctly from database
 Translations: Added strings for all consumable items (Gas  canisters, Batteries etc) and container items (First aid kit etc) for  English, with some Spanish and Russian
 Zombies: Different types of Military zombies now have tougher attack values and improved durability
 Zombies: Engine dynamic obstacle checking (zombie, another player)
 Zombies: Svetlojarsk zombie spawns added
*Fixed*


 Actions: morphine injection can be used on other player  effectively fixing his broken legs and item correctly positioned in  hands
 Actions: Keys won't disappear after uncuffing
 Actions: loading ammo works for sprayed Mosin variants
 Actions: Read/Writing notes with paper and pen now works again
 Actions: reviving with epinephrine or defibrillator works also if player blood is below 500 units of blood
 Actions: Actions on another player no longer have an unlimited distance (max 2 meters)
 Art: Bug allowing players to clip through geometry of the police station building.
 Animations: fixed an issue where reload in prone would leave some residue sound clutter at the end of the reload animation
 Animations: Weapon reloading for magazine was not working properly when no magazine fitted
 Animations: Rifle Aimed Walk Updated, diagonal animations fixed
 Animations: Sidestepping through doorway with rifle while crouching should not cause the player to get stuck now
 Animations: knocking down player now possible in prone states, (possibly fixing the issue with frozen characters)
 Animations: changed animation for equipping the compass
 Animations: Proper animation played when taking pistol in run
 Animations: Changing stances is faster now both for armed and unarmed player
 Animations: Skinning problem with armored zombies that caused the model to warp during some animations
 Animations: Standing with aimed weapon now allows for higher angle of tilt/bend
 Animations: Mosin bolt animation after each shot updated to match hand animation
 Animations: Removed footstep sound from pointing animations
 Animations: Pointing gesticulation now possible even when holding 2 handed weapons
 Animations: Clapping now possible to initiate while holding 2 handed weapons
 Config: Berries have more nutrition now
 Crafting: You can no longer saw off sawed off shotgun
 Crafting: Can spraypaint M4 to green or black
 Crafting: Damage is now transferred when items are painted
 Crafting: Improved Backpack creation only possible when Courier Bag is empty (previously items accidentally deleted)
 Crafting: Weapon cleaning kit can't be used when it's "Ruined" and won't reduce condition of a gun
 Crafting: Spraypainting an M4 won't delete your carry handle
 Crafting: Guns are no longer placed on ground while being painted (if not nescessary)
 Crafting: You won't loose attached universal weapon flashlight after M4 painting
 Items won't longer appear on ground after unsuccessful force  feeding/drinking/fibrillating/handcuffing and won't loose quantity
 Effects: Dazed effect plays again when a player is hit/damaged/shot
 Effects: Some effects were not active locally when a player was restrained
 Effects: gunshot sound of Magnum reverted to original one
 Fixed: Missing texture error dz\weapons\data\weapons_damage_metal_smdi.paa
 Fixed: Popping up texture error for beret models
 Gear: Spraycans won't deplete after relogging
 Gear: Book, radio, pot, pan, gas canisters, matchbox, paper, firewood and stone can be placed in hands
 Gear: Headlamp beam raised slightly
 Gear: Painted items now retain their previous quantities (i.e. Magazine ammo won't reset)
 Gear: Various item descriptions and notifications fixed for grammar, typos, more detail
 Gear: ZSh*3 Pilot helmet fixed and updated
 Gear: Hoxton and Dallas masks where displayed in center of character, now display on face
 Gear: Splint position in hand was wrong now corrected
 Gestures: Taunt defaults correctly to F4 key
 Graphics: "god rays" could cause overloaded post*processing and graphical corruption
 Graphics: fix of removing shining object from hand (switch off)
 Graphics: Roads have per pixel lights
 Graphics: Dynamic lights should be now defined with "radius" value which is maximum radius of light in meters
 Graphics: Tooltips are now not displayed for quickbar items, as it is a reference to type not specific item
 Login: Respawn button now works correctly
 Login: Various bugs fixed associated with connection errors that could cause a character to be deleted or killed by the server
 Spawns: Lowered chance of Taloon and Mountain backpacks spawning
 Spawns: Drastically lowered chance of backpacks spawning on the construction site
 Spawns: Loot spawn tweaks in some civilian structures
 Weapons: Mosin recoil increased
 Weapons: Sawed*off shotgun can be loaded with ammo (was broken due to changed inheritance)
 Weapons: Sawed*off shotgun: reduced size in inventory, reduced spread
 Weapons: It is no longer possible to attach longrange scope onto SKS
 Weapons: M4 carry handle can now be attached to painted variants of M4
 Weapons * fixed error in config of shotgun snaploader causing low velocitiy and damage
 Zombies: Better filter/check of attack hits directly in engine
 Zombies: Military zombies made tougher
*Hotfixed*


 Crash: Irregular crash of server in corpse garbage collector  consequence of this is that the bodies will not disappear if other  player is in vicinity
 Crash: Creating item using recipe system caused serious server crash when not enough space in inventory
 Crash: Client crash on exit, all systems 100% reproduction
 System: Previous build caused overzealous starvation to occur




0.34.115.106 (07.02.2014)


Spoiler



This update was released to Stable as a critical update outside of our  scheduled maintenance period. This was because of a serious issue with  the connection logic that could trap some players in the "dead" state.  There was also a critical bug with looting other players inventory.  These have been fixed.  

*Known Issues*


Animations: Right hand twitches during pointing, character twitches once when middle finger is activated/deactivated
Actions: If player puts burlap sack from his head to ground his vision stays black
*New*




Animations: Ruger 10/22 hand pose
Animations: It's now possible to blend directly between various gesticulation states (pointing,finger,greeting...)
Crafting: Can repair clothes, weapons, and items using specialist items (such as sewing kit)
Gear: Configured sewing kit and its recipes
Gear: Added configuration for durable riders jacket
Gear: Added Cowboy hats to the loot spawns (multiple colors)
Gear: Added Sewing kit to the loot spawns
Gear: Added B95 and 762 speedloader to loot spawns
Gear: Added configuration for durable riders jacket
Gear: Added durable leather jacket to loot spawns
Gestures: Thumbs Up gesture added with default F7 key binding
Server: Optimization of synchronization of textures/materials (minor improvement to server FPS)
Systems: Falling now causes dynamic damage (roughly, fall of >5m break legs depending on equipment, >15m probably death)
*Fixed*


Actions: Could not cover another players head with a burlap sack
Actions: No longer spawns clones of sack after Remove Head Cover action
Actions: Removing Head Cover (burlap sack) while inventory is full won't leave you blind and without burlap sack anymore
Art: Duplicate geometry in lower resolution LODs of flannel shirt resulted in visual bug at distance.
Animations: Fixed an issue where the player would stay zoomed-in in sights for reload while aiming in prone
Animations: Player should now be force-disarmed when clapping while holding a single-handed weapon.
Animations: Pointing and clapping now works even when initiated from aimed states
Animations: Fixed an issue where the left hand would stay glued to the FNX45 for aimed prone reload
Animations: Default rifle aim stance (stand and crouch) slightly changed to better fit different guns
Animations: Twitches on right hand fixed when holding an item while middle finger and pointing.
Crafting: Cannot combine ruined stacked objects (such as ammo, rags)
Crafting: Cannot chamber/load magazine with ruined ammunition
Crafting: Motorbike helmet visors didn't retain their type when spray-painting the helmet
Crash: Game Crash when using FLUSH command
Crash: Out of bounds crash when no sounds defined
Inventory: Loot would stay on dead character after it is picked up, causing teleporting loot and general chaos
Medical: Cleaning wounds with alcohol tincture doesn't add last stage of infected wounds
Medical: Vomiting/Stuffed was completely broken. Now simplified and streamlined
Melee: Short melee weapons do damage now (hammer, screwdriver, hammer, hacksaw)
Spawns: Lowered probability of Weapon cleaning kit spawns
Systems: Healing system was double processing for blood regeneration
Systems: Notifier messages were not being cleared/reset on within-state changes
Systems: Players position was not saving on disconnect
Systems: Players could get continually stuck in a dead character during load from central server
Systems: Players would not receive any falling damage
Systems: Disconnecting dead player would delete the body after ~30 seconds
Systems: Damage was being equally applied to all objects inside  inventory slot when shot/damaged (now items reduce the damage when they  take damage)
Systems: Notifier gets stuck on "stuffed"
Weapons: Ballistic parameters of all projectiles tweaked for  more realism (special thanks to Gews for his great analysis on weapon  characteristics)




0.34.xxxx (12.02.2014)


Spoiler



*Known Issues*


Animations: Right hand twitches during pointing, character twitches once when middle finger is activated/deactivated
Actions: If player puts burlap sack from his head to ground his vision stays black
*New*


Animations: Ruger 10/22 hand pose
Animations: It's now possible to blend directly between various gesticulation states (pointing,finger,greeting...)
Crafting: Can repair clothes, weapons, and items using specialist items (such as sewing kit)
Gear: Configured sewing kit and its recipes
Gear: Added configuration for durable riders jacket
Gear: Added Cowboy hats to the loot spawns (multiple colors)
Gear: Added Sewing kit to the loot spawns
Gear: Added B95 and 762 speedloader to loot spawns
Gear: Added configuration for durable riders jacket
Gear: Added durable leather jacket to loot spawns
Gestures: Thumbs Up gesture added with default F7 key binding
Server: Optimization of synchronization of textures/materials (minor improvement to server FPS)
Systems: Falling now causes dynamic damage (roughly, fall of >5m break legs depending on equipment, >15m probably death)
 *Fixed*


Actions: Could not cover another players head with a burlap sack
Actions: No longer spawns clones of sack after Remove Head Cover action
Actions: Removing Head Cover (burlap sack) while inventory is full won't leave you blind and without burlap sack anymore
Art: Duplicate geometry in lower resolution LODs of flannel shirt resulted in visual bug at distance.
Animations: Fixed an issue where the player would stay zoomed-in in sights for reload while aiming in prone
Animations: Player should now be force-disarmed when clapping while holding a single-handed weapon.
Animations: Pointing and clapping now works even when initiated from aimed states
Animations: Fixed an issue where the left hand would stay glued to the FNX45 for aimed prone reload
Animations: Default rifle aim stance (stand and crouch) slightly changed to better fit different guns
Animations: Twitches on right hand fixed when holding an item while middle finger and pointing.
Crafting: Cannot combine ruined stacked objects (such as ammo, rags)
Crafting: Cannot chamber/load magazine with ruined ammunition
Crafting: Motorbike helmet visors didn't retain their type when spray-painting the helmet
Crash: Game Crash when using FLUSH command
Crash: Out of bounds crash when no sounds defined
Inventory: Loot would stay on dead character after it is picked up, causing teleporting loot and general chaos
Medical: Cleaning wounds with alcohol tincture doesn't add last stage of infected wounds
Medical: Vomiting/Stuffed was completely broken. Now simplified and streamlined
Melee: Short melee weapons do damage now (hammer, screwdriver, hammer, hacksaw)
Spawns: Lowered probability of Weapon cleaning kit spawns
Systems: Healing system was double processing for blood regeneration
Systems: Notifier messages were not being cleared/reset on within-state changes
Systems: Players position was not saving on disconnect
Systems: Players could get continually stuck in a dead character during load from central server
Systems: Players would not receive any falling damage
Systems: Disconnecting dead player would delete the body after ~30 seconds
Systems: Damage was being equally applied to all objects inside  inventory slot when shot/damaged (now items reduce the damage when they  take damage)
Systems: Notifier gets stuck on "stuffed"
Weapons: Ballistic parameters of all projectiles tweaked for  more realism (special thanks to Gews for his great analysis on weapon  characteristics)




0.35.115188 (12.02.2014)


Spoiler



*Fixed*


Hotfix for the GPU Memory leak leading to low FPS




0.42.116181 (19.03.2014)


Spoiler



*Known Issues*

Physics: Item throwing physics is currently disabled
Melee: Cannot conduct melee attack from "lowered" melee stance (press space to chance stance to "raised")
Potential Network issues - we will be monitoring the situation, as this appears to be resolved
*New*

Actions: Vomiting have associated sound effects
Actions: Ballistic helmet variants can be painted to black and green color with spraycan
Actions: Can check pulse on unconscious players
Actions: Searching for berries will now add berries to your inventory
Actions: Eat All now supported for consumables
Actions: You can catch rain into canteen and water-bottle from inventory
Animations: New Ruger 10/22 reload animations
Animations: New Ruger MKII Reload animations.
Animations: Player now can sit with gun/weapon
Animations: Completely new two-handed melee animations. New right-handed poses, moves and attacks for axes, baseball bat, pipewrench, crowbar, fire extinguisher, shovel, farming hoe. "Low" and "Aim" stances *introduced for stand, crouch and prone.
Crafting: SKS painting recipe
Crafting: You can paint firefighter axe black and green
Crafting: Blaze 95 painting recipe
Environment: New rock textures
Food: Sambucus berry item added
Food: Canina berry item added
Gear: added black and UN ballistic helmet variants
Gear: Sickle added into loot spawns
Gear: 1911 engraved version configure added to loot spawns
Gear: Can opener can be used as melee weapon
Gear: Box of 10 bucks shots added configured and added to loot spawns
Gear: Wool Coat red/black/brown/blue/green/grey/check variants added
Gear: Green and black variant of SKS
Gear: Green and black variant of firefighter axe added
Gear: Flat Cap red/black/brown/blue/green/grey/check variants added
Gear: Rabbit leg, boar steak and chicken breasts added
Gear: Fresh and rotten tomato configured and spawning on the server
Gear: Fresh and rotten potato configured and spawning on the server
Gear: Fresh and rotten Green Bell Pepper configured and spawning on the server
Gear: Canned Peaches configured and spawning on the server
Gear: Tactical bacon configured and spawning on the server
Gear: Hard headgear (ballistic, moto, construction and pilot helmets) cannot be wear together with masks
Gear: Sporter 22, CR75, Amphibia S, 1911 and respective magazines and ammo (22LR and 9mm) added to spawns
Gear: Wool Coats and Flat Caps added to spawns
Gear: Farming hoe configured and spawns
Gear: Long wooden ash stick
Gear: M4 attachment green variants added
Graphics: Adding lights to currently rendered scene changed
Graphics: Lighting from objects now is rendered during daytime also
Graphics: HDR improved and tweaked slightly to perform better with bright lights in scene (i.e. flashlights etc...)
Graphics: Engine supported point source light objects (e.g. Gaslamp) now working correctly
Map: Olsha has been updated
Map: Khelm has been updated
Map: New rock formations outside Svetlo have been created
Map: New Orthodox Chapel has been created
Map: Police Stations & Medical Centers have been placed across the map
Map: Village pub configured for spawning loot
Map: New villages surrounding Svetlo
Map: Chernaya Polana town + surroundings added
Map: Signs for "Chernaya Polana" added
Medical: Players can have a heart attack (declared as "irregular pulse" with pulse checking actions)
Weather: Rain, Clouds, Wind, calculated on server and distributed to clients
Weather: Rain now causes items and player to become wet
Zombies: Simple respawn mechanic implemented for zombies, pending more robust method
*Fixed*


Actions: Added 'inUseItem' back to action on target function
Actions: Proper nutritional value will be added when eating near empty food
Actions: Berry picking script messages to player improved.
Actions: Removed duplicate option for crafting splint in action menu
Actions: Fixed force drink message for action with waterbottle
Actions: Eat all rice animation length modified
Actions: Force feeding action now depletes right amount of food/drinks
Actions: Water Bottle stays in hands after force drinking
Actions: Eating cereals won't leave you with 0% box in your inventory anymore
Actions: Fluids deplete properly after force drinking action
Actions: Removed force feed action for disinfectant and alcohol tincture
Actions: Crafting splint from bandages now uses whole disposable bandage and half of dressing bandage
Actions: Ruined rags/bandages and wooden sticks doesn't produce infinite splints
Actions: Clicking on Eat All action if amount of food is below 1/4 will result in playing only short eating animation
Actions: Edited player messages in force drink action and fixing broken limbs
Actions: Force feed/drink doesn't use whole quantity of some food/drink items also canteen is not destroyed after action
Actions: Player message for drinking from well
Animations: Bandage and eating pills animation glitch fixed.
Animations: Holding animations of various weapon magazines correctly linked
Animations: Player can now be properly knocked out while in water.
Animations: New M4A1 reload animations.
Animations: Various glitches when moving / changing stances fixed.
Animations: Rolling left/right while zoomed in sights makes player zoom out for the duration of the roll.
Animations: Evade animations in prone (Q and E) are faster now.
Audio: Subsonic projectiles no longer emit supersonic crack
Balance: Buffed damage of 762x39, 9mm, .22LR. Slightly nerfed shotgun pellets
Gear: Added color variants of ballistic helmets into loot spawns
Gear: Purification tablets package contains ten tablets now. Cholera removing functionality added.
Gear: Painted SKS chambering
Gear: Even lower chance of backpacks spawning on construction sites
Gear: Changed inventory view of pitchfork
Gear: Removed quantity value from burlap sack tooltip
Gear: Display name for t-shirts with stripes
Graphics: SSAO in options saved
Graphics: Rain effect settings changed
Graphics: Rain geometry optimized (28 bytes vs 12 bytes per vertex)
Graphics: Spot light culling fixed
Graphics: Fix of terrain intersections
Graphics: Fix of geometry trace for flares
Graphics: Rain now does not fall inside buildings for those on Lower/Disabled shadow settings
Login: Failure during new character creation could cause player to get stuck as unconscious
Map: Optimizations for Svetlo performance
Map: Forests surrounding Svetlo bugfixes
Medical: Would never actually die from zero health or blood due to medical conditions
Medical: Epi-pens will now wake anyone (briefly) from unconsciousness even if blood very low
Medical: Defibrillator used for restarting the heart of players who have a heart attack
Medical: Unconsciousness had irregular and unpredictable behavior (epi-pens will now always wake an unconscious player, unless they are having a heart attack)
Medical: Melee damage application system changed to better balance
Medical: Chance of bleeding from fists reduced significantly
Medical: Arm and leg ache messages fixed
Medical: Disconnected players avatars did not take shock or blood damage
Medical: Falling from height while sprinting did not kill player when it should have
Medical: Player could vault with broken legs
Network: Dropped items appeared only after a delay (now instant)
Network: Inventory items causing desync due to non-guaranteed update spam (hotfix currently until guaranteed message change is complete)
Network: Optimizations to network messaging updates should result in reduced bandwidth and some increases in FPS for clients/server
Structures: Changed inheritance of barrier structures (due to errors in logs)
Structures: Item disappearing when dropped from inventory on stairs or near walls
Weapons: Long-range scope reticle properly centered
Zombies: Zombies aims mostly for chest area now when attacking (stops the "helmet of armor" change)
*Undocumented*


Actions: Added force drink action for Disinfectant Spray and Alcohol Tincture 1
Actions: Added right click option on containers to view contents in the left inventory window.
Gear: Boonie Hat added to spawns
Gear: Green and black variant of B95
Gear: Added new variants for Canned Beans and Canned Spaghetti
Map: Added new player spawns
Map: New Saloon style Village pub has been created (Confirmed to be in one of the new villages around Svetlo.)




0.44.123800 (22.04.2014)


Spoiler



*Known Issues*

Binoculars not functioning properly in crouch and prone states.
Thrown objects moving at a slow frame rate during peak server load
Crossbow damage higher than desired
Ongoing melee balancing has zombies more resilient to body impacts. (Aim for the head)
Accelerated Time falls out of sync after extended uptime (disabled for this update)
*New*

Actions: Melee attacks added to frying pan and cooking pot
Actions: Recipe for bow crafting added
Items: Dexterity of shotguns, pistols and rifles configured
Items: Tracksuit Jackets and Russian Officer Hat configured and added to loot spawns
Items: Binoculars configured and added to loot spawns (known issues above with this item)
Items: Implemented Crossbow + bolts.
Server: Basic item bullet physics enabled (known issues tied to server performance)
Server: New guaranteed messaging system for network traffic
Server: New player spawn locations near Klen, Chernaya Polana, Orlovets
Server: Accelerated Time implemented for gameservers
Systems: 1:1 Mouse control / movement
World: New Ash Tree model
World: New village "Karmanovka" has been added
*Fixed*

Actions: Crafting with medical items - splints, blood bags, blood testing
Actions: Removed force feed and force drink from epinephrine and morphine
Actions: You can no longer turn on flashlight or defibrillator laying on the ground without battery being attached to it
Actions: You can no longer empty magazines or ammunition boxes laying on the ground (and loose ammo)
Actions: Burlap sack removes from head properly
Actions: Apply defibrillator action messages
Actions: You can catch rain holding bottle in hand only
Actions: moved quantity manipulation and item removal directly into action on self
Actions: added config entries to actions for single use food and drinks
Actions: Single use food and drink items now adding to player water and energy levels
Actions: Injection vial cannot be consumed
Actions: Medical items related actions on other player (proper quantity handling)
Animations: Player now can wave (F1) when unarmed or holding one-handed item with raised hands.
Animations: playing correct footstep sounds for 2handed melee raised run, aimed rifle run
Animations: Removed the jerky motion when sometimes equipping a weapon/item, usually at the start of eating/drinking/bandaging
Animations: sitting with 2 handed melee should now work properly
Animations: Fixed an issue where you would first stand up when pressing crouch in unarmed sitting pose
Animations: Fixed an issue where you couldn't sit from unarmed prone directly.
Animations: fixed missing rotation animation for unarmed crouched player
Animations: Iron sights now use all 3 parameters for min, max and init zoom. Values of these params tweaked.
Animations: Player's "naked eye" max zoom level lowered. It allows for the same max zoom as iron sights.
Gear: Improvised courier bag and taloon backpack shows their damage state in inspect window
Gear: Green bandage stops bleeding
Gear: Fruits no longer show 100% label
Gear: FNX45 red dot sight optics renamed and now requires 9V battery in order to work
Gear: Resolved chambering issue with 22 related to stack quantity
Gear: Tablets amount in inventory slot changed from % to pills
World: Rocks at Ship Wreck location reworked
Zombies: Melee attack bleed chance nerfed
Zombies: Damage is dealt to head while kneeling
*Undocumented*

Items: P1 pistol added
Gear: Ash Stick added to spawn.
Gear: Pickaxe added to spawn.
Gear: Added 1911 Engraved.
Gear: Quiver added.





0.44.123802 (28.05.2014)


Spoiler



Only security enhancements included
*Undocumented*

Zombie corpses disappear in approx. 60-80 seconds now, instead of instantly.
Melee weapon damage.





0.45.124426 (18.06.2014)


Spoiler



*Known Issues*

Crash caused by burned meat duplication
Camera can clip through walls
Occaisionally zombies are spawning at the same spot they died
Extremely rare crash when a player throws item
Player's next character will not be saved into database if he disconnects after death

*New*

Actions: Added cancel current player action on self and on target back to gear configuration
Actions: Added cancel current player action on self and on target back to data and character configuration
Actions: Added cancel current player action on self, on target and on items back to actions themselves
Actions: Added new animations for drinking from pond and well actions
Actions: Igniting fireplace depends on wind strength and rain
Actions: Salmonellosis is curable with antibiotics
Actions: Emptying large magazine will split ammo in adequate amount of smaller piles
Actions: You can sharpen a bit badly damaged blades using stone
Actions : You can tear few blank pages out of a book
Actions : You can go fishing (ponds and lakes for this moment)
Actions : You can drink whole bottle at once
Animations: Clapping now possible while crouching
Animations: Binoculars transitions added for crouch and prone.
Content: Garage office building loot spawns added
Content: Doors on vehicle wrecks now show name in scroll menu so users are able to know which door or boot they are opening/closing.
Crafting : You can craft improvised fishing rod using long ashwood stick and rope
Crafting : You craft and break down leather courier bag
Crafting : You craft and break down leather backpack
Crafting: Splitting long ashwood stick into thirds
Crafting: Breaking Courier bag down into materials
Crafting: Breaking Improvised backpack down into materials
Crafting: Breaking Splint down into materials
Gathering : You can collect wood from bushes and trees and also search for kindling in woods
Gathering : You can mine stones from some smaller boulders
Gathering : You can dig up worms from ground
Gathering : You can search for apples
Gathering : You can skin and quarter animals
Gear: Road flare configuration
Gear: Road flare animation
Gear: Configuration of fireplace items and crafting recipes for them
Gear: Crafting recipes for combine/split firewood and stones
Gear: Added flare particle effects synchronization on server
Item: AKM attachments (folding buttstock, rail handguard, plastic magazine), AK rail handguard allows the attachment of a flashlight and a bipod
Item: Animal pelts added (Wildboar, Rabbit, Cow, Pig, Deer)
Item: Improvised Backpack and Courier bag made of fur, recipes added.
Items: Road Flare, Fishing hook, High Capacity vest, Longhorn pistol, AKM butt stocks, AKM magazines added to loot spawns
Items: Chernarus Police uniform (pants, jacket, cap) added to loot spawns
Items: OREL special Police unit uniform added to loot spawns
Items: Gorka Military Pants added to loot spawns
Items: Various meats configs
Item : Improvised fishing rod config
Item: Fishing hook config
Item: Fishing bait config
Item: Worm config
Localisation: Door names added to string table.
Server: Animals spawning
Server: Initial implementation of dynamic server events

*Fixed*

Actions: Added conditions to crafting recipes
Actions: Wooden sticks are stackable, crafting recipes with sticks modified to take stacks into account
Actions: Catching some rain action, doesn't add water to a stomach
Actions: Removed 'isUsingSomething' variable from player's stored variables
Actions: Deconstructing improvised backpack produce wooden sticks in actual quantity required to craft it
Actions: Fireplace sound effects fixed
Actions: Fixed addressee of the messages in ignite fireplace action
Action: Changed frying time to 30s
Action: Higher probability to light fire in the wind
Actions: Splitting ruined ammo won't create a pristine stack
Actions: Bow loading action fixed
Actions: Firewood splitting action fixed
Animations: Fixed an issue where some animations were not interrupted with a death animation, when the player died
Animations: Eating, drinking, crafting animations states are now correctly connected to death states
Animations: More animations are now able to be cancelled(crafting, pills, injection)
Animations: Some basic movement with binoculars is now possible in raised pose
Config: Binoculars ability to be placed into holster
Crafting: Splint recipe fix
Gear: Changed firewood model
Gear: Road flares to last 15 minutes
Gear: Adding parameter to geometry lod to resolve alpha sorting
Gear: Road flare cannot be lit after it's has already been used
Gear: Road flare quantity is not showing in inventory for now (removed till they able to be stacked)
Gear: Added cooking subclass to other meat configs
Gear: Model filename changed for burned fillet
Items: Shoes become damaged after falling from height
Item : Long ashwood stick inventory size increased, can be placed on back
Item: Improvised short bow inventory size
Item: Binocular inventory size changed
Item: Closed tuna can, lack of inventory image fixed
Item: Closed sardines can, lack of inventory image fixed
SFX: Fixed configuration for fireplace flame sound effect
Spawns : Bugged crossbow bolt
VFX: Helicopter crash site smoke particle effect initialization
Actions: Bow loading action fixed
Actions: Firewood splitting action fixed

*Undocumented*

Action: Ashwood stick can be cut into pieces with a hacksaw
Animation: Animation for drinking from Ponds added
Animation: New Crouch walk animations
Building: added Bus station garages
Clothing: Glasses with thin frames and Glasses with thick frames
Event: Helicopter crash sites spawn at server start (3 per server)
Item: Fireplace Kit added
Item: Composite Arrow added
Location: Novodmitrovsk City
Location: Karmanovka village
Location: New mine area north Gvozdno
Location: Pyramid has been replaced by a sign
Sound: New Building Footstep Sounds
Weapon: P1 Pistol added
Weapon: AKM Added




0.46.124490 (03.07.2014)


Spoiler



*Known Issues:*
Crash caused by Fireplace kit in players Inventory
Character cloning
Player can look through walls (1)
Zombies are spawning on spot of their death (1)
Player is stuck in building after reconnect
Player cannot respawn properly when he has drowned
Shadow related client FPS drops
When restrained in unconscious player stays in restrained state till he reconnects
*New:*
Actions: You can sort out good ammunition from a ruined stack
Animations: New reload animations for Longhorn and a second reload for the Crossbow.
Animations: New reload for B95 double rifle.
Animations: MP5K reload Animations
Animations: Added aimed pose for sitting with rifle.
Animations: Drinking from pond and well.
Loot: Added MP5 with magazines
Loot: Added military Pilotka side cap
Map: Karmanovka has returned (1)
Map: Novodmitrovsk has been added (1)
Map: Industrial area of Novodmitrovsk has been added. (1)
Map: Tenement area near Novodmitrovsk has been added. (1)
Map: Dobroe village is added.
Map: New administrative buildings has been added in Novo.
Item: Flashbang grenade
Item: Hand grenade
Item: Added green and black color variants of the ZSh3 helmet. Can be crafted.
Sound: Play sound when using the bow.
*Fixed:*
Actions: Painting 75 akm drum magazine
Actions: Crafting fur backpack
Actions: AKM buttstock painting
Actions: Breaking apart backpacks, down into parts
Actions: Leather backpack crafting
Actions: Raised chance to ignite fire in wind
Actions: Fixed crash with meat duplication in fireplace/inventory
Actions: Can't eat meat directly from the fireplace
Animations: Fixed hand movement at the end of SKS reloading.
Animations: Hand clipping in unarmed run.
Animations: Crouch walks and runs replaced with new animations.
Animations: Crouch idle pose adjusted to better show items in player's hand.
Animations: Sprint with gun replaced with new animation.
Animations: Jump and vualt animations updated
Animations: Hand poses added for granades, pelts, alcohol tincture, fishing rod, magazines, woods.
Animations: Zombie attack animations polished.
Animations: Gestures poses fixed.
Animations: Two handed arming animations fixed.
Animations: Fixed an issue where surrender kept getting cancelled when used with one handed melee weapons
Animations: Fixed an issue where vomiting was not working properly with 2 handed melee weapons
Animations: Fixed an issue where drinking animation was not playing when the player was in prone
Animations: Throwing items reconfigured, staying wound up should not prevent the player from getting knocked down or cuffed
Animations: Leaning tweaked in transitional states, should now allow for smoother transitions while leaning
Animations: Fixed an issue where the character would not roll left/right with binocs in raised prone state
Gear: Alpha sorting in alcohol tincture model
Item: Hacksaw hand placement
Sound: Arrow loading
Sound: Arrow ejecting
Sound: Fishing bait check

*Undocumented*
*New*
Buildings: Added fences on the roof of policestations
Buildings: New military building added
Clothing: Gorka Military Uniform Jacket added
Clothing: Changed the ring on the Police Caps to Chernorussian Green
Event: Added random Police cars
Event: Number of possible Helicopter Crash Sites increased from 16-18. (Number of crashed Helicopters on the map stays 3)
Files: Added data for Flare Gun, Rabbit Snare, and Tent
Files: Added data for 2 Grenade Launcher Attachments and 2 SMG's
Files: Added data for Smoke Grenade, Improvised Butane/Spray Grenade, and Improvised Timed Butane/Spray Grenade
Files: Added data for mackerels
Location: NEAF completely changed
Location: Turovo added
Sound: Added new sounds for the M4A1
World: Added some new roads
*Fixes*
Effects: Increased Loading range of Bullet Impact visibility
Effects: Increased the loading range of Helicopter Smoke
Gear: Can no longer put Small Protector Cases inside each other.
Gear: Splint inventory size reduced to two slots
Lightning: Lightning during night time have been improved
Sound: Fixed the sounds of the brownish ground
Weapons: 7Rnd 1911 Magazine flipped back
Weapons: Kitchen Knives can now be equipped on your back

(1): Actualy added in 0.45.124426




0.47.124641 (30.07.2014)


Spoiler



*Known issues:*
Player can in rare circumstances enter a state in which they cannot attack and must relog
Character may temporarily enter a frozen state when throwing (resolved a few seconds)
Melee targeting is off in some situations
Players can in some circumstances experience slight desync with server
Dynamic server events are temporarily disabled
Backpacks rearrange after reconnection
Players restrained while unconscious remained restrained until reconnection (after awaking)
Persistent items & storage are disabled server side pending hot fix to stable branch

*New:*
Actions: cans can be opened with SKS bayonet and sickle
Actions: added playerDrinkCan action to config
Actions: added Melee class to SurvivorBase
Animations: New default aimed animations with rifle
Animations: Player now can walk while surrender
Animations: Transitions for surrender/restrained player
Animations: Crouched zombie animation set
Animations: Reload for CZ527
Animations: Hand poses added for matchbox, Injection Vial, Hacksaw
Animations: Drinking from can
Character: New female face models
Character: New male face models
Engine: Ragdoll support for Zombies & Players
Engine: Initial implementation of navmesh for zombie pathfinding
Items: Boonie hat fishing hook storage
Items: Chemlights
Items: AK101
Items: CR 527
Items: Makarov
Items PM 73 RAK
Items: Medium Civilian Tent
Items: Paramedic clothes (jacket and pants)
Items: Military Boots now store knives
Items: Red, Black, Polka dotted, Olive and Camo bandana added
Items: Untied Red, Black, Polka dotted, Olive and Camo bandana added
Recipes : Red, Black, Polka dotted, Olive and Camo as a bandage
Recipes: Red, Black, Polka dotted, Olive and Camo bandanas can be untied and tied to mask
Server: Persistent item support (disabled for this update)
Server: Simulation changes to support increased server performance
Server: Persistent storage support (disabled for this update)
World: Turovo village added 

*Fixed:*
Actions: Player is not able to fill a ruined canteen from well.
Actions: When player opens ruined canned food there is low amount of food left.
Actions: Player is not able to pour water from a ruined canteen.
Actions: Player can no long empty magazine attached to a weapon
Actions: No access to catch rain action during ongoing action
Actions: Fishing actions displayed while using different items than rod
Actions: Added missing part to improvised bag/backpack crafting messages in action menu
Actions: Zucchini can be force fed
Actions: Added new drink from well animation to blue well
Actions: Unable to use actions while swimming or while on ladder
Actions: Player can take Makarov into hands straight from ground
Actions: Player can take PM73 RAK into hands straight from ground
Actions: Removing item on which consume action was called, not item which was swapped to hands during consume action
Animals: Visual improvement of cow, rabbit and wildboar
Animations: Gestures related bugs fixed (Facepalm, Cut throat, Silence)
Animations: Crouch moves with bow
Animations: Prone moves with pistol
Animations: Fixed multiple issues with vaulting
Animations: Zucchini handheld position
Animations: SoundEdge(footstep sounds) set correctly for kneel run with rifle
Animations: Face-palm doesn't make the player stand up from prone anymore
Animations: Sitting tweaked (changing weapons keeps player in kneel, instead of making them stand....)
Items: Dimmed fireplace light so it not interfere with HDR
Items: tweaked shotguns dispersions and recoils
Items: tweaked pistols dispersions
Items: tweaked rifles, carbines and SMGs dispersions
Items: tweaked attachments (optics, buttstocks, handguards, compensators, bipod) dispersions
Items: Wooden sticks can be held in hands
Items: CR527 shadow glitch fixed
Items: set chemlight to last 60 minutes
Items: lowered light intensity for chemlights and flare
Items: removed buttstock as default spawned attachment for MP5
Item: Binoculars size reduced
Items: added other chemlight color material variants
Modifiers: removed vomit message from blinded modifier
Recipes: You can paint cz572 black, green and camo
Recipes: Player can't tear clothing into rags while there are things in it
Recipes: Ruined cans opening tweaked

*Undocumented*
*New:*
Animation: Added 3 new gestures; F8-Face Palm, F9-Cut your throat, and F10-Hush
Animal: New Deer Model (Red Deer)
Files: Added Config files for the Flare Gun
Files: Added PBO files for weapon wraps and 2 vehicles
Gear: Added Pilotka Military Cap 
Gear: Added Tracksuit Jacket
Gear: Added Tanker Helmet

*Fixed:*
Action: Two handed Items can now be thrown.
Animation: Changed the animation for filing bottles at water pumps. It now uses the same animation as catching water in the rain.
Crafting: Fireplace Kits can now be crafted with Books
Gear: Books inventory icon has been flipped to show the cover.
Gear: Spite" Renamed to "Spite Lemon Lime"
Gear: Added a description to the Crossbow and the AKM
Gear: Flipped the model of the Matchbox upwards
Lighting: Added new flash effects for hitting metal
Loot: Deer Stands now spawn loot
Weapons: Flipped the Hacksaw upwards
Weapons: MP5-K can now be chambered without a mag




0.48.124737 (13.08.2014)


Spoiler



*New
*
Animations: Igniting fireplace
Animations: Restrained sprint (run) (1)
Animations: Fishing (pull out, check, start)
Animations: Searching for berries, digging
Animations: Cow animation sets
Crafting: You can craft leather sack
Crafting: You can craft mosin wrap from burlap sack
Crafting: You can add grass to burlap wrap
Crafting: You can sharpen wooden sticks
Crafting: You can combine sharpened sticks and feather to create a primitive arrow
Crafting: Preparing chicken will now also give you some chicken feathers
Crafting: You can saw mosin-nagant 9130 off
Crafting: You can paint sawn-off mosin-nagant 9130
Crafting: You can tear bandana mask into rags
Crafting: You can attach and detach Smersh Backpack to Smersh Vest
Gear: Crafted leather sack
Gear: Smersh Vest
Gear: Smersh Backpack
Gear: Sharpened Stick
Gear: Chicken Feathers
Gear: Primitive Arrow
Gear: Added lifetime and persistence parameters
Gear: Bow can now use primitive arrows
Gear: Tank helmet (1)
Loot: Randomized police cars spawns (works but cars are not always visible - see known issues)
Loot: Some guns spawn with ammo now
Weapons: Sawed-off variant of mosin-nagant 9130
World: Sinistok village is added.
World: Vavilovo village is added.
World: New WW2 monument has been added to Severograd town.
World: Oak tree was replaced by new model.

*Fixed*
Animations: Slow and fast move with raised Bow in crouch
Animations: Silence gesture crouch and prone polished
Actions: Tearing bandana into rags produce only one rag now
Actions: Highly increased chance of finding an apple
Actions: Slightly increased chance of finding a berry
Character: Moved position of collision shapes for standing and crouching poses with two-handed weapon
Cooking: Highly reduced chance of getting food poisoning from burnt meat
Crafting: Tracksuit pants can be mended with sewing kit
Graphics: Textures for epinephrine and fire extinguisher improved
Engine: First iteration of wall clipping fix
Gear: Gorka pants takes four slots
Loot: Heli-crashsites fixed
Loot: Loot tables changed
Loot: Rotten fruit and vegetables removed from loot spawns
Weapons: Crossbow dispersion tweaked
Weapons: CR 527 magazine cannot be repainted
Weapons: Range for all melee weapons and fists tweaked
Weapons: All melee weapons are set to use cursor for hit now
Weapons: CR 527 magazine description edited
Weapons: MP5 30Rnd magazine takes up two vertical slots
Weapons: Shotguns damage
Weapons: Improvised bow dispersion tweaked

*Undocumented*
*New*
Animations: Player can now run with guns raised
Animation: New animation for running and walking with gun raised
Files: Added PBO files for Bears and RGD-5 Grenades
Gear: Can now open and close tents
Player: Can now crouch walk when legs are broken
Server: "Regular" and "Hardcore" servers changed to "Third person" and "First person" respectively
Weapons: Added 5Rnd Clip
Weapons: Added .380 Auto 35 Rounds
Weapons: Added Crossbow Holosight
World: Added V3S Truck wrecks

*Fixed*
Camera: Camera no longer glitches through walls
Gear: Added a new model for Epinephrine and Explosive Grenade
World: New Deer stand model added
World: New fence model added




0.49.124971 (17.09.2014)


Spoiler



*Map and spawn changes* 
Severograd, and new villages in vicinity (Mamino, Troitskoe)
*New items* 
Hunting Knife
Balaclava (different versions)
Firefighter jacket (different versions)
Cattle Prod
Stun Baton
Telescopic Baton
MASKA helm
Medical Thermometer
RDG-5 Explosive Grenade
Soviet Officer Hat
Various spawn table changes
*New mechanics*
New melee hit detection
Player temperature
Resuscitation
Fibrillation
New events (helicopter crashes, vehicle spawns etc.)
New door implementation
Players can now run up and down the stairs
Zombie variations
First iteration of central economy.
Animal navmesh
*New animations*
Digging Animations
New restrained crouch pose
New restrained crouch walk
CPR animations
New zombie walks, runs, sprints and idle variations
Ragdoll changes
*Fixed* 
Duplication techniques removed
Shotgun pellets in multiplayer are now working
Player can no longer take an item in hand while handcuffed
Various gesture related fixes and polishing
Raised move with bow in Standing stance and rotations with bow
Minor polishing for different reloads
Unintended fishing cancellation by player movement should be reduced
Wearing raincoat and gorkas now prevents you from soaking from rain
Clothes drying revisioned
Berry picking, tree and kindling gathering and worms digging can now be cancelled
Player gets wet even when only partially submerged in water
Ruined axe warning message
Balaclava mask can get wet
Weather client synchronization
7.62x39 cartridge have weight
Rags and sticks are spent when they are in hand before crafting starts
Allowed swing detection for most melee weapons
Added sound, music, radio and speech fade in dead state
Battery licking animation for check battery action
Various desync issues
Various server performance issues
Player can no longer change weapon when in water
Player collisions adjusted to reduce clipping through walls in various situations
Fixed an issue where certain gestures would not get called from raised stance
Fixed footstep sounds in various moves
Fixed an issue where the player could fall to the ground after performing "Drink All" action
Fixed an issue where on occasion, one player restraining another would not result in succesful restrained animation on the player being restrained
Fixed an issue where the player entering water would not get disarmed automatically under certain circumstances
*Issues*
Persistence (Events do not get loaded properly after server restart)
Persistence (Server state can become corrupted due to grenades stored in containers)
Melee (When using rapid left click there is a high chance that melee weapon will get switched)
Broken shadows in some cases
Zombies are unable to get into some of the buildings.
Events (bad positioning on spawn, items might spawn below ground, can be seen on inventory screen)
*Undocumented*
*New*
Action: Rotten Apples can now be picked from trees
Action: Players can now let themselves fall off ladders
Animation: Added a new animation for searching for sticks and berries
Files: Added PBO files for the following Weapons: Baikal MP-133, Brass Knuckles, Police Baton, Rossi R92, and Sledgehammer
Files: Added PBO files for the following Clothing: Skate Helmet, Fingerless Gloves, and Firefighter pants
Files: Added PBO files for the following items: Wolves, Beta C-Mag, and Rangefinder
Server: Joining a server now shows you server information
Server: "Third person" and "First person" servers changed to "1st/3rd person" and "1st person" respectively
Server: Joining menu now shows you if the server is on a private or public "shard", a new concept
Sound: Clocktower bell sounds added in Cherno
UI: Added new background for the action select menu and hotbar
World: Military Camp (Balota Airstrip) removed
World: Military Camp (Myshkino) added
World: Updated the quarry around Severograd
*Fixed*
Actions: Can't put clothing items inside each other if the one being stored contains items anymore
Character: Can now see where other people are aiming at
Event: Removed some Helicopter Crash Sites
Gear: Added green Bandages
Gear: Changed size of Gorka Military Pants from 2 to 4 Slots
Gear: Renamed Red and Blue berries to Red-coloured Berries and Blue-coloured Berries respectively
Spawns: Changed Player spawn locations
Textures: Grenade explosions create craters
Gear: Made tomato model smaller and more realistic



0.49.124972 (24.09.2014)


Spoiler



Fixed a server crash caused by ragdoll
Fixed a server crash and persistance corruption
Map changes
Persistance is enabled again by default on official servers. And is available as an opt in for all servers.

*Undocumented*
*Fixed*
Gear: Gorka E Military Helmets can now be spray painted
Files: Added PBO files for the following items: Firefighter Helmet, Laser Sight Modul, Refrigerator, SPOSN Backpack, Wallet, and Waterproof Backpack
Files: Added PBO file for a new player model








*Für alle die gerne gemeinsam spielen wollen:*
*PCGHX DayZ Teamspeak*: *93.90.180.186*
*Da immer wieder Fragen zu den Rechten aufkommen, einfach Leute im DayZ Channel anstupsen *



*Danke an:*
-MezZo_Mix
-lol2k
-Robonator
-Deeron
-pcfr3ak
-X2theZ
-Joselman
-Mewkew


*Anmerkung:*
Ideen, Anregungen und Kritik dürft ihr mir gerne zukommen lassen, ich ergänze bzw. verbessere dann


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (18. Dezember 2013)

Schön das Du den Thread aufgemacht hast 

Wobei jetzt mein alter Thread wohl ziemlich schnell aussterben wird 



-Fux- schrieb:


> Anmerkung:
> Dies ist mein erster Sammelthread, und ich habe garantiert etwas vergessen
> Ideen, Anregungen und Kritik dürft ihr mir gerne zukommen lassen, ich ergänze bzw. verbessere dann



-> Da mach dir mal keine Sorgen... die Threads wachsen mit den Nutzern und man kann den ersten Post ja beliebig erweitern


----------



## -Fux- (18. Dezember 2013)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Schön das Du den Thread aufgemacht hast
> 
> Wobei jetzt mein alter Thread wohl ziemlich schnell aussterben wird


 
Ich denke das dauert noch, denn noch hat die Mod mehr als genug Spieler 


Weiß jemand wie ich mich heile? Habe in einigen Kämpfen Blut verloren und mein Bild ist jetzt etwas farblos... verbunden habe ich meine Wunden (Blutung gestoppt) aber wie "regeneriere" ich mich jetzt?


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (18. Dezember 2013)

Essen hilft immer 

Solange es nicht faule Kiwis sind (die einzigen Nahrungsmittel, die mir bisher vergönnt waren ^^)


----------



## Robonator (18. Dezember 2013)

Dann sollte ich ja eigentlich die Infos aus dem anderen Thread hier auchnochmal posten oder nicht? 


Spoiler



Ich find das das neue Medizin, Item und Energie-system schon für deutliche Änderungen sorgen. Man ist nun quasi immer auf der Suche nach Essen und Trinken und man muss es sich jetzt zwei mal überlegen ob man auf jemanden schiesst, da die Ausrüstung ja nun auch zerstört wird. 
Dazu passiert es auch nicht selten das man Items findet die kaputt sind  


Zum Energiesystem:


> DayZ standalone introduces much more complicated hunger and thirst mechanics compared to the mod. Instead of your hunger and thirst being satisfied as soon as you eat or drink anything, each type of food and drink restores varying amounts of energy and can add or remove water. Additionally, your stomach can only hold a limited amount of food and water.
> 
> Examples
> When you eat a box of cereal, it restores around 1000 energy, and drains 250 water. Eating sardines only restores 333 energy, but adds close to 100 water. Drinking a can of soda restores a bit less than 150 energy and adds over 300 water, while drinking from a canteen doesn't give any energy, but adds 1000 water.
> ...


DayZ Map, Database, and News - DayZDB

Das ist schonmal eine gute Erklärung. Die Werte vom Blut fehlen allerdings noch ^^

Hier ist auch schon eine vorläufige Map:
DayZ Chernarus+ Standalone Map - DayZDB





Spoiler



Jup ich dachte das ist eigentlich klar ^^ 
Genauso wie scheinbar alles heil bleibt wenn man jemanden mit der Schaufel o.ä. eins überzieht. 
Die finde ich übrigens im jetzigen Stand irgendwie op. 
Wurd gestern z.B. mit einem einzigen Schlag niedergestreckt.


Hat mal jemand Patchnotes für das 1337 Update?  Also 133.7mb ^^

Edit:
Pending Update Rev. 113772 - General Discussion - DayZ Forums
bzw:


> Releasing on Stable
> *Fixed:*
> Drinking directly from wells now works
> headwear descriptions updated
> ...



Achja: OMFG  


> Ganze 88.000 Mal hat sich die Standalone-Version von DayZ in den ersten zwölf Stunden verkauft. 19.000 Spieler waren schon eine Stunde nach dem Start des Zombies-Adventures in der Datenbank verzeichnet.



DayZ - Standalone ist ein voller Erfolg - Verkaufszahlen genannt - News auf PlayNation.de

Auch via Twitter bekannt gegeben:


> First day of Dayz (Alpha). Hours passed: 24. Copies sold: 172500. Survivors online: 142403


https://twitter.com/maruksp/status/413065157871681536

Sollte jemand Probleme bekommen:


> Important: If you can't open doors, its because your version is different from server version.


Und:


> For all those on an experimental server, they run on a different database - so you will have a new character there, but dw old is still fine



Feedback kann man übrigens hier abgeben:
DayZ Feedback Tracker


Außerdem scheint es eine Möglichkeit zu geben um aus der Bewustlosigkeit wieder aufzuwachen: Jemand muss dich mit Saline Bags aufwecken. 


> Essentially, what is happening is you are losing blood when you don't eat/drink enough. Once your blood gets to a certain point you knock out. At this point you will just continue to remain unconscious until you get a transfusion. This IS a survival game. You NEED to drink and eat to stay alive, also it would be smart to travel in a pack.


So wie es scheint MUSS dir auch jemand wieder Blut geben damit du aufwachen kannst.


> I'm the guy doing all of the transfusion work in the stream.
> 
> Items you need.
> -Blood Bag
> ...




UND es gibt scheinbar Methoden um zu verhindern das man ZU müde wird: 
Mit den F Tasten also F1, F2, F3 etc kann man ja verschiedene Aktionen ausführen wie z.B. Winken, Hände hochheben etc. Mit F3 kann man sich auf den Boden setzen, das muss man scheinbar tun um sich auszuruhen. 
Zu viel laufen und besonders Sprinten führt dazu das man schneller dehydriert und erschöpft wird. Daher sollte man wenn möglich nur normal laufen und halt Pausen einlegen. 

Zu den Waffen, scheinbar gibt es bisher die Models für folgende Schusswaffen:


> There are models and files for the following firearms:
> 
> Spoiler
> FNX-45
> ...



Soooo ein langer Post


----------



## m4rshm4llow (18. Dezember 2013)

Kannste machen.


----------



## pcfr3ak (18. Dezember 2013)

Würde im Startpost auch auf den BIStore verlinken:

https://store.bistudio.com/dayz
https://store.bistudio.com/dayz-supporter-edition

da hier das Geld direkt an BIS geht und nicht ein großer Teil an Valve.


----------



## -Fux- (18. Dezember 2013)

pcfr3ak schrieb:


> Würde im Startpost auch auf den BIStore verlinken:
> 
> https://store.bistudio.com/dayz
> https://store.bistudio.com/dayz-supporter-edition
> ...



Erledigt


----------



## m4rshm4llow (18. Dezember 2013)

Sagt mal, kommt ihr grade auch auf keinen Server?


----------



## Robonator (18. Dezember 2013)

Jap, es gibt Probleme bei Steam. 


> Steam authentication is currently experiencing an issue. They are working to resolve it ASAP.




Btw laut Rocket kommt in den nächsten 12h der nächste Patch.


----------



## m4rshm4llow (18. Dezember 2013)

Das selbe Problem hat Rust auch. Da kommt auch aus dem selben Grund keiner auf einen Server.

Ich nehme gerne Steamgifts von Valve als Entschuldigung


----------



## Robonator (18. Dezember 2013)

Patchnotes vom nächsten Patch:



> *Status:*
> Currently being distributed to experimental branch. NOTE: You cannot connect to any LOWER server with this update (0.29), so only experimental servers once they are running this build.
> 
> *Fixed:*
> ...


----------



## -Fux- (19. Dezember 2013)

Dean Hall schrieb:
			
		

> It's back up. I say again, it is back up. #DayZ



Patch ist auch online @113822

Gute Nacht


----------



## MfDoom (19. Dezember 2013)

Endlich kann man an der Batterie lecken


----------



## Robonator (19. Dezember 2013)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Endlich kann man an der Batterie lecken


 
Später wenn es die Fahrzeuge gibt, kann man bestimmt auch an Autobatterien lecken


----------



## MyArt (19. Dezember 2013)

Selbst für eine sehr frühe Alpha bin ich ziemlich enttäuscht. Was haben die Entwickler eigentlich die ganze Zeit gemacht?
24€ für das?... Ein 10er wäre es Wert gewesen. Mehr nicht.
Mal schauen wie sich das entwickelt....


Immerhin kann man jetzt schon Batterien lecken und verfaulte Kiwis essen. Wenn man mal ne Dose findet hat man ja eh keinen Öffner bei 



Aber es scheinen ja schon die Entwicklungskosten locker gedeckt zu sein. 180000 x 24€ = 4.320.000,00€


----------



## Robonator (19. Dezember 2013)

Travel schrieb:


> Selbst für eine sehr frühe Alpha bin ich ziemlich enttäuscht. Was haben die Entwickler eigentlich die ganze Zeit gemacht?
> 24€ für das?... Ein 10er wäre es Wert gewesen. Mehr nicht.
> Mal schauen wie sich das entwickelt....
> 
> ...


 
Minus die, ich glaub, 30% die Valve davon einsackt. Zumindest bei den meisten verkäufen, da diese wohl über Steam gelaufen sind.

Bin da im Forum auf etwas interessantes gestoßen:


> After all the complains about hunger/thirst warnings, i have been testing it and came to interesting results.
> 
> 
> Players spawn relatively hungry and thirsty. For example, lets say players start at 30% food/drink.
> ...


----------



## lol2k (19. Dezember 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Bin da im Forum auf etwas interessantes gestoßen:


 
Das erklärt auch die ständigen Meldungen, selbst wenn man gerade etwas gegessen / getrunken hat. Danke für die Info!


----------



## Sharidan (19. Dezember 2013)

Mir macht die DayZ SA Höllisch viel Spaß. Zum einen weil die Dörfer jetzt endlich eine Berechtigung haben auf der Map zu sein, bei der Mod Version ist man nach Cherno oder Elektro gerannt und gut war es. Jetzt kann man wirklich überall was finden. 
Zum anderen die möglichkeiten und Kombis die es jetzt gibt. Dosen gehen nur noch mit Spitzen gegenständen auf ( Axt,Schraubenzieher,Schraubenschlüssel usw. ) Kleidungsstücke haben Extra Slots, man muss aufpassen WAS man Isst usw. 

Dean sagte ja er macht kein "0815" Überlebensspiel sondern eines für Hardcore Spieler ( was mir den Typen unheimlich Sympatisch macht ), ich kann diese Spiele schon nicht mehr sehen die für Hinz und Kunz Entwickelt sind und nur einen Sinn haben, Geld zu Generieren. 
Viele haben glaube ich den Sinn hinter so einem Spiel nicht Verstanden, es geht nicht drum in Kurzer Zeit das beste zu finden, sondern mit sehr begrenzten Ressourcen so lange wie möglich zu Überleben.

Es mag eine Alpha sein, es mag vieles noch nicht so Funktionieren aber für das was die Alpha hat klappt das sehr gut. Ich habe zb. kaum Probleme mit irgendwas im Spiel.
Klar, Zombies rennen immernoch durch Wände, oder können keine Treppen steigen, aber meine Güte was soll es. 

Wenn ich denke das ich mir vor kurzem ein Spiel für 50€ gekauft habe da in einem Mieseren Zustand ist als ein Game für 25€ das Offiziell noch dazu ne Fette Alpha ist, hab ich mehr Spaß an dem 25€ Game als an dem anderen, und das liegt nicht daran das ich das Genre nicht mag ( ich liebe Weltraumsimulationen ) aber ganz ehrlich für eine Alpha lässt es sich verdammt gut Spielen.


----------



## Robonator (19. Dezember 2013)

Schade eig das es den Wipe gab. Hatte gestern meine schöne Dallas-Maske  
Was mir aber auch aufgefallen ist, ist das es in den normalen Holzhäusern kaum loot gibt. In diesen "Reihenhäusern" aus Stein findet man hingegen wirklich viel kram.


----------



## cap82 (19. Dezember 2013)

Sharidan schrieb:


> Mir macht die DayZ SA Höllisch viel Spaß. Zum einen weil die Dörfer jetzt endlich eine Berechtigung haben auf der Map zu sein, bei der Mod Version ist man nach Cherno oder Elektro gerannt und gut war es. Jetzt kann man wirklich überall was finden.
> Zum anderen die möglichkeiten und Kombis die es jetzt gibt. Dosen gehen nur noch mit Spitzen gegenständen auf ( Axt,Schraubenzieher,Schraubenschlüssel usw. ) Kleidungsstücke haben Extra Slots, man muss aufpassen WAS man Isst usw.
> 
> Dean sagte ja er macht kein "0815" Überlebensspiel sondern eines für Hardcore Spieler ( was mir den Typen unheimlich Sympatisch macht ), ich kann diese Spiele schon nicht mehr sehen die für Hinz und Kunz Entwickelt sind und nur einen Sinn haben, Geld zu Generieren.
> ...


 
 Diese Alpha ist ein Paradebeispiel, wie weit die Verblödung der Gamer inzwischen fortgeschritten ist. Man muss echt mal wieder sein Hirn einschalten, es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten in der Standalone, die meisten raffen es einfach nicht worum es hier geht und treten nen Shitstorm los.
 Mimimi kein Loot, Mimimi die shice Dose geht nicht auf, Mimimi keine Munition, Mimimi...

 Mir gefällts super gut, das Erlebnis ist meiner Meinung nach noch intensiver als beim Start der Mod - wenn man denn mal auf nen Server kommt..


----------



## Sharidan (19. Dezember 2013)

cap82 schrieb:


> Diese Alpha ist ein Paradebeispiel, wie weit die Verblödung der Gamer inzwischen fortgeschritten ist. Man muss echt mal wieder sein Hirn einschalten, es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten in der Standalone, die meisten raffen es einfach nicht worum es hier geht und treten nen Shitstorm los.
> Mimimi kein Loot, Mimimi die shice Dose geht nicht auf, Mimimi keine Munition, Mimimi...
> 
> Mir gefällts super gut, das Erlebnis ist meiner Meinung nach noch intensiver als beim Start der Mod - wenn man denn mal auf nen Server kommt..



Gebe ich dir voll und ganz Recht. 
Bestes Beispiel war wieder, ich renn nach Elektro nach dem ich gekillt wurde, und treff nen Spieler vor dem Schul/Büro Gebäude. DER hat wenigstens Gefragt ob Freundlich oder nicht. Klar bin ich Freundlich, will mir ja das Spiel ansehen. Ich renn weiter, richtung Hinterer Feuerwehr Wache und werd natürlich abgeschossen ... 
Ich verstehe schon das man ungern seine Waffe verliert aber ich hatte gerade mal eine Axt, ne stink normale Axt. Ein wenig RP und alles wäre gut gewesen.

Ich glaub ich such mir echt mal jemand mit dem ich zusammen Spiel, auf dauer nervt diese "Wir killen alles nur weil wir ne Knarre haben" Mentalität -.-


----------



## Robonator (19. Dezember 2013)

Naja, wenn ich jemanden auf mich zurennen sehe mit ner Axt, dann baller ich aber auch los ^^ Es gibt einfach zu viele Typen die einen mit der Axt o.ä. erledigen wollen.
Letztens erst war das halt auch so. Da kam ein Spieler mit nem Baseballschläger angerannt und hatte gesagt er sei friendly. Wir haben ihn dann in ruhe gelassen und gesagt er soll uns nicht folgen. Keine 30 Sec später kam er hinterher ins Haus und haut auf meinem Mate ein. 
Genau wegen solchen Fällen traue ich grundsätzlich niemanden der eine Waffe in der Hand hat ^^


----------



## X2theZ (19. Dezember 2013)

da muss ich robonator auch zustimmen.
diese "ich erschieß alles was sich bewegt"-mentalität kommt ja nicht von irgendwo. klar gibts auch bimbos, die mit diesem vorsatz auf einen server joinen. aber für die meisten ist es doch reine selbstverteidigung. 
ganz egal was der andere sagt oder im chat schreibt.
da bin ich auch schon ein reichlich gebrandmarktes kind der mod. unzählige male ist mir das passiert, dass ich jemandem helfen wollte mit futter, trinken oder sonstigem equipment, weil er bettelnd angekrochen kam. "friendly friendly - bitte hast du was zu trinken, kannst mich bandagieren" oder oder oder hieß es da immer.
und wenn man dann mal "friendly" sein wollte, kriegt man eine übergebraten, oder dessen kumpel schießt einen aus dem hinterhalt über den haufen. da mag man dazu stehen wie man will.
aber ich hab es ehrlich gesagt auch satt, stundenlang zu looten und dann wegen solcher hinterhältigen frechdachse von 0 zu beginnen.

darum ist auch mein motto "shot at first sight" 
aber wenn mir ein bambi vor die flinte läuft, check ich schon mal die lage ab. ob gefahr drohen könnte und wenn nicht, dann darf derjenige auch weiter herum hopsen


----------



## Robonator (19. Dezember 2013)

Naja gut KoS mach ich nun nicht unbedingt, eigentlich eher nur dann wenn er mich auch sieht, auf mich zu kommt und dabei auch ne Waffe ausgerüstet hat.


----------



## X2theZ (19. Dezember 2013)

KoS ?


----------



## cap82 (19. Dezember 2013)

Kill on sight


----------



## Robonator (19. Dezember 2013)

X2theZ schrieb:


> KoS ?


 
Kill on Sight

Edit: Dammit


----------



## X2theZ (19. Dezember 2013)

aso. na das mach ich natürlich auch nicht - wie geschrieben.
aber lieber schießen, als blind vertrauen


----------



## MR.Chaos (19. Dezember 2013)

naja wobei ich es relativ nerfig finde, die ganze zeit von irgendwelchen nix könnern besschossen zu werden, wo ist da der survival aspect??????? hoffe die zombies werden  mal wider etwas anspruchsvoller damit dieser aspect wieder in vordergrund gerät und die pvp deppen wider zu ihrem css  usw gehen


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (19. Dezember 2013)

MR.Chaos schrieb:


> ...hoffe die zombies werden  mal wider etwas anspruchsvoller ...


 

Also ich hab bisher in circa 4h Spielzeit noch keine 10 Zombies gesehen... diese "Menge" wundert mich derzeit noch mehr als deren Verhalten


----------



## MR.Chaos (19. Dezember 2013)

naja wie erwähnt  frühe alpha xD   wird hoffentlich noch kommen


----------



## Sharidan (19. Dezember 2013)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Also ich hab bisher in circa 4h Spielzeit noch keine 10 Zombies gesehen... diese "Menge" wundert mich derzeit noch mehr als deren Verhalten


 
Ich glaube eher das die Anzahl der Zombies noch erhört wird. Ich treffe inzwischen immer mehr auf Zombies von Patch zu Patch.
Kann mir gut vorstellen das sie erstmal nur schauen wollten wie Stabil die Server sind, und jetzt damit beginnen die Welt zu Bevölkern mit Untoten usw.


----------



## lol2k (19. Dezember 2013)

Sharidan schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher das die Anzahl der Zombies noch erhört wird. Ich treffe inzwischen immer mehr auf Zombies von Patch zu Patch.



Das ist mir auch aufgefallen! 
Mehr Zombies würden den Survival Aspekt jedenfalls erhöhen und die Spieler dazu zwingen, gefundene Munition primär auf Zombies abzugeben um zu überleben!
Immer her mit den Gehirnfressern!


----------



## Robonator (19. Dezember 2013)

Soweit ich gehört habe geht es momentan ja eh nur um die Kernfeatures und nicht um die Zombies.


----------



## Low (19. Dezember 2013)

Schade das die Performance immer noch so mies ist. Im Nirvana hab ich ~120 fps, Dörfern ~80 fps und ich Städten 20-30 fps. 
Und in dieser neuen Siedlung über Cherno hab ich 15 fps


----------



## Ich 15 (19. Dezember 2013)

So, jetzt sind sie schon bei 250000 Survivors


----------



## X2theZ (19. Dezember 2013)

MR.Chaos schrieb:


> die pvp deppen


 
vielleicht gibts dann beim retail-release auch server, wo pvp nicht erlaubt ist. dann ist auch ein komplett verharmlostes dayz (aka simz) auch spielbar 

bitte nicht falsch verstehen. ich kann diesem sinnlosen deathmath-verständnis, das manche für dayz haben, auch nichts abgewinnen. aber man muss sich halt auf
die situation der dayz-gesellschaft einstellen. ich hab wirklich lange versucht, einen hero abzugeben. aber ich wurde einfach unzählige male reingelegt/verarscht/übers ohr gezogen/gekillt.
und dabei geht halt die motivation wirklich komplett flöten, wenn man immer und immer wieder bei null anfängt.
wie gesagt - ich schieß auch nicht sofort auf alles was sich bewegt.


----------



## MfDoom (19. Dezember 2013)

X2theZ schrieb:


> aber ich wurde einfach unzählige male reingelegt/verarscht/übers ohr gezogen/gekillt.


Was wahrscheinlich sogar das realistischste am ganzen Spiel ist 

Ich habe heute einen Server gefunden auf dem tag war, da gab es auch mehr Zombies. 
Ich bin wirklich begeistert vom Spiel. Es fühlt sich so viel runder und realistischer an als der Mod.
Es Spiel ist teilweise schon so weit, das hätte ich von einer Alpha nicht gedacht. Die ganze Abstimmung des Spiels und die vielen verschiedenen Items- meine Stirnlampe z.B. will ich nicht mehr  hergeben 
Die Map fühlt sich grösser an, ist sooo stark verbessert. Zombies sind hundertmal geiler als im Mod, es kommen endlich mal Horrormomente vor. 
Das Hunger-Durst-System ist auch richtig gut geworden.
Dean Hall macht wirklich ein gutes Spiel aus der Mod


----------



## cap82 (19. Dezember 2013)

Sagt mal wo kann ich denn am besten essen finden? 

Ich hab schon ganze Dörfer abgeklappert und nix gefunden, bin kurz vorm verhungern und hab so gutes gear...

hab auch das gefühl, dass das loot spawnen noch nicht immer klappt.


----------



## MfDoom (19. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin vorhin auch einmal verhungert. Loot ist noch nicht gut verteilt, entweder man findet viel auf einmal oder auch länger nicht? Kam mir zumindest so vor.


----------



## cap82 (19. Dezember 2013)

Würde mir denn einer von euch morgen oder am wochenende aus der patsche helfen? Bin auf den DE servern und im moment in der nähe der military base ausgeloggt.


----------



## Robonator (20. Dezember 2013)

cap82 schrieb:


> Würde mir denn einer von euch morgen oder am wochenende aus der patsche helfen? Bin auf den DE servern und im moment in der nähe der military base ausgeloggt.


 
WELCHER Base  
Gibt da so einige. 

Btw nördlich von Kamenka ist nun auch eine interessante Basis mitten im Wald.  Einfach der Straße nach norden folgen bis irgendwann auf der linken Seite eine Abzäunung mit Wachtürmen kommt. 
Darin findet man einige Lagerhäuschen, drei Barracken, zwei Krankenhäuser und ich glaub da war auch noch ein normales Millitärgebäude.


----------



## lol2k (20. Dezember 2013)

cap82 schrieb:


> Sagt mal wo kann ich denn am besten essen finden?


 
In den Räumen der Einzelhäuser! 
Ruhig mal vor einem Regal hinhocken oder unter das Bett schauen indem man sich hinlegt. Auch bei Autowracks kann man Nahrungsmittel finden. Ansonten ganz klassisch  -der Supermarkt.
Loot respawn ist laut DayZ Wiki einmalig [zum Serverrestart]. Hat also jnd. bereits die Gebäude durchsucht, wirst du nichts mehr finden.



> "*Unlike the mod, loot no longer respawns when entering an area; it is now  only spawned into the world once upon the start of a server's session  and as a result of such there may be variable difficulty in finding  items.*"


----------



## Kekskruemelesser (20. Dezember 2013)

weiß jemand von euch ne gute grafikeinstellung?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (20. Dezember 2013)

Das kommt drauf an was für ein Rechner hast, so pauschal kann man keine "gute Grafikeinstellung" empfehlen.


----------



## cap82 (20. Dezember 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> WELCHER Base
> Gibt da so einige.
> 
> Btw nördlich von Kamenka ist nun auch eine interessante Basis mitten im Wald.  Einfach der Straße nach norden folgen bis irgendwann auf der linken Seite eine Abzäunung mit Wachtürmen kommt.
> Darin findet man einige Lagerhäuschen, drei Barracken, zwei Krankenhäuser und ich glaub da war auch noch ein normales Millitärgebäude.



Genau die Base meine ich, ich hocke da nördlich im wald...



lol2k schrieb:


> In den Räumen der Einzelhäuser!
> Ruhig mal vor einem Regal hinhocken oder unter das Bett schauen indem man sich hinlegt. Auch bei Autowracks kann man Nahrungsmittel finden. Ansonten ganz klassisch  -der Supermarkt.
> Loot respawn ist laut DayZ Wiki einmalig [zum Serverrestart]. Hat also jnd. bereits die Gebäude durchsucht, wirst du nichts mehr finden.



Danke, das erklärt natürlich warum ich stellenweise nix finde...


----------



## Low (20. Dezember 2013)

Config:*added anim hooks for zombie feeding(should allow for zombie to deal damage to unconscious players)Config:*greeting with 2 handed weapon now possible without disarmingUI:*Inspect option in the inventory screen (shows item in 3D, draft system only)Engine:*Servers with incompatible version marked in the server browserEngine:*The „Player uses modified data“ message is removed from CHATDesign:*you can craft splint and fix broken limbs with itDesign:*players who disconnect when unconscious will dieDesign:*players who disconnect when restrained will dieNew weapon:*Magnum .357 Revolver + ammo |

Fixed:

Config:*removed a small delay before the animation for un-shouldering a weapon starts playing when changing weapons (kneel and prone)Config:*fix a minor issue with one handed items not being correctly placed in right hand for a surrender transitionConfig:*m4 bolt and magazine animation improvedConfig:*adjusted collision shape for armed player(should fix occasional issues going up stairs)Config:*fixed an issue where unshouldering/shouldering weapon while moving forward caused the player to stopAnimations:*Sprint updated (Unarmed) - Unarmed sprint faster nowAnimations:*Mosin Nagant Reload - Hand doesn't clip into scope when opening and closing bolt after each shot, weapon more stable nowUI: Early Access warning dialogueEngine:*Fix of players being able to talk globally when dead through Direct ChatDesign:*damage is transferred from closed can to open oneDesign:*licking a battery now displays the battery's state properlyDesign:*wooden sticks model fits inventory slots better nowCrash:*Occurs when pushing details twice on MP server browserEngine:*Updated rain texture with refractionDesign:*Player blood and health not regenerating naturally


----------



## Robonator (20. Dezember 2013)

> Genau die Base meine ich, ich hocke da nördlich im wald...


Könnte dir helfen, wenn du mir sagst wofür du Hilfe brauchst. Hocke grade nördlich von Zelenogorsk. 
Du hast nicht zufällig ne M4 oder? Da ist gestern noch so n Typ mit M4 an mir vorbeigerannt und hat mich echt nicht gesehen obwohl ich nur direkt neben der Straße an einer Tanne stand ^^ Der hat sich umgeguckt als ich im Local geschrieben hab


----------



## cap82 (20. Dezember 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Könnte dir helfen, wenn du mir sagst wofür du Hilfe brauchst. Hocke grade nördlich von Zelenogorsk.
> Du hast nicht zufällig ne M4 oder? Da ist gestern noch so n Typ mit M4 an mir vorbeigerannt und hat mich echt nicht gesehen obwohl ich nur direkt neben der Straße an einer Tanne stand ^^ Der hat sich umgeguckt als ich im Local geschrieben hab



Ne das war ich nicht... Hab aber eine.. nur keine muni.
Ich bin aber wohl samstag erst wieder drin, heut is inventur und danach abschlusswanderung mit den kollegen. Danach bin ich zu nix mehr fähig..  
Ich meld mich samstag nochmal, bräuchte dringend bloodbag..


----------



## Low (20. Dezember 2013)

Spielt ihr auf dem selben Server?


----------



## Robonator (20. Dezember 2013)

Nö aber ich bin per Zufall schon einigen begegnet ^^ 
Mit nem Bloodbag kann ich bis jetzt noch nicht dienen. Dein Blut regeneriert sich allerdings auch wenn du Satt bist und keinen Durst hast. Naja wir können ja mal schauen, vielleicht finden wir was in den Krankenhäusern in der Base dort.


----------



## Low (20. Dezember 2013)

Wenn ich nach Hause komme werde ich auch mal DayZ länger anspielen. 
Muss mir mal eine nette Truppe suchen, dann macht das Spiel erst richtig Spaß.


----------



## timetoremember (20. Dezember 2013)

Low schrieb:


> Wenn ich nach Hause komme werde ich auch mal DayZ länger anspielen.
> Muss mir mal eine nette Truppe suchen, dann macht das Spiel erst richtig Spaß.


 
Dito! Zum Glück gibts ja bald ein paar Urlaubstage


----------



## kühlprofi (20. Dezember 2013)

Wieviel kostets im Steam? Bin grad auf Arbeit und kann nicht gut (unauffällig) nachsehen


----------



## timetoremember (20. Dezember 2013)

Es kostet 23,99€


----------



## Sharidan (20. Dezember 2013)

Bin auch auf der Suche nach einer Gruppe, sollte daher bedarf sein, hätte ich schon lust da mit zu mischen ,sofern erlaubt und erwünscht (:


----------



## timetoremember (20. Dezember 2013)

^Der Anfrage schließe ich mich an, sofern mich jemand dabei haben will 
Heute wird es bei mir aber nichts mehr, da ich bis mindestens 20Uhr arbeiten muss und danach noch auf die Piste gehe


----------



## -Fux- (20. Dezember 2013)

Vllt. hat jemand einen TS-Server in dem er einen PCGH DayZ Standalone channel erstellen kann? Dann könnten wir uns einfach immer spontan da treffen und gemeinsam die Server (un)sicher machen


----------



## Low (20. Dezember 2013)

Gibt es nicht sogar einen pcgh ts? Einfach mal über die teamspeak Suchfunktion suchen


----------



## timetoremember (20. Dezember 2013)

Der ist doch nur für den Clan, oder?


----------



## Low (20. Dezember 2013)

Die werden sicherlich nicht rumschreien wenn man etwas traffic verbraucht. 
Aber Teamspeak Server gibt es wie Sand am Meer^^


----------



## -Fux- (20. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab nur diesen gefunden:
94.249.199.12:1337

Könnten den ja einfach als "unseren" deklarieren


----------



## pcfr3ak (20. Dezember 2013)

Confirmed Upcoming Features. 

Confirmed Upcoming Features for DayZ - General Discussion - DayZ Forums


----------



## Low (20. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe die Version 113860 und die Server laufen alle auf 113822 <.<

EDIT:
yay die ersten Server kommen mit 113860 online


----------



## -Fux- (20. Dezember 2013)

Low schrieb:


> Ich habe die Version 113860 und die Server laufen alle auf 113822 <.<
> 
> EDIT:
> yay die ersten Server kommen mit 113860 online


 
Aber nur experimental... und die sind alle voll


----------



## Low (20. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe gerade zwei Rucksäcke weggebugged beim ablegen <.<


----------



## cap82 (20. Dezember 2013)

Du musst en augenblick warten, die kommen wieder..


----------



## Robonator (20. Dezember 2013)

Ich kann stolz verkünden das ich heute meinen ersten Spieler in der SA erlegt habe 
Nach einem Minutenlangem Feuergefecht am NWA mit mir, lol2k, Snake und nen paar anderen, dachte er sich er könne wiederkommen und uns holen indem er von hinten kommt. Nur blöd das ich mit der Mosin im Tower saß 

Btw die Mosin ist op. 1 Schuss und tot.


----------



## lol2k (20. Dezember 2013)

5er Team, bis an die Zähne bewaffnet am North West Airfield - DayZ durchgespielt.


----------



## Low (20. Dezember 2013)

Hätte auch Bock aber ich bin in der Militär Basis nah Kamenka (?). 
Davor wurde ich beim einloggen erschossen...


----------



## m4rshm4llow (20. Dezember 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Ich kann stolz verkünden das ich heute meinen ersten Spieler in der SA erlegt habe
> Nach einem Minutenlangem Feuergefecht am NWA mit mir, lol2k, Snake und nen paar anderen, dachte er sich er könne wiederkommen und uns holen indem er von hinten kommt. Nur blöd das ich mit der Mosin im Tower saß
> 
> Btw die Mosin ist op. 1 Schuss und tot.


 
Warum verwenden alle den Begriff "op" so inflationär? Du sagst du hast erst eine Person getötet und kannst jetzt schon sagen das die Waffe die du benutzt hast op ist?
Weißt du überhaupt ob er komplett hochgeheilt war?

Ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint aber langsam nerft es das jeder alles als op bezeichnet.


----------



## Robonator (20. Dezember 2013)

m4rshm4llow schrieb:


> Warum verwenden alle den Begriff "op" so inflationär? Du sagst du hast erst eine Person getötet und kannst jetzt schon sagen das die Waffe die du benutzt hast op ist?
> Weißt du überhaupt ob er komplett hochgeheilt war?
> 
> Ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint aber langsam nerft es das jeder alles als op bezeichnet.


 
Sowohl im Forum von DayZ als auch in meinem Bekanntenkreis konnte nun schon mehrfach bestätigt werden das Spieler und Zombies mit einem Schuss umfallen und liegen bleiben oder das sie selber mit nur einem Schuss niedergeballert worden. Also ja ich denke ich kann schon sagen das das Ding zu stark ist.


----------



## Low (20. Dezember 2013)

Zombies fallen eh um egal was man mit denen anstellt.


----------



## m4rshm4llow (20. Dezember 2013)

Zombies sterben auch nach einem Axtschlag oder einem Pistolenschuss. Und Spieler wissen nie wieviel HP sie oder ihre Gegner haben, außerdem weißt du nicht ob es sich um Headshots handelt oder nicht.
Mag sein das du recht hast aber nach 3 Tagen und erst einem eigenen Kill würde ich vorsichtig mit solchen behauptungen sein. Hast du schonmal eine M4 gehabt als Vergleich?

Was ich meine ist, dass z.B. bei BF4 jede Waffe schon von jemandem op genannt worden ist und irgendetwas stimmt nicht wenn in einem Spiel jede Waffe op ist. Ich finde das der Begriff viel zu inflationär eingesetzt wird. Andauernd werden Waffen op gennant wenn derjenige davon getötet wird und sich sein eigenes Versagen nicht eingestehen will oder jemand nennt sie op weil er selber mal einen guten Lauf hat.
So was erkennt man in der Regel mit der Zeit, wenn man viele Erfahrungen gesammelt hat und viele Vergleichsmöglichkeiten hat.

Das Problem ist, das es den Entwicklern beim Balancing nicht hilft, wenn alles was brauchbar gut ist als op bezeichnet wird und das ist der Fall wenn jeder für alles den Begriff "op" benutzt.

Ich will die hiermit nicht persönlich angreifen oder so, sondern einfach mal die Problematik ansprechen, sodass man vielleicht 2x drüber nachdenkt, ob man etwas op nennt.


----------



## Robonator (20. Dezember 2013)

M4 hatte ich mal ja, allerdings keinen Spieler damit getroffen. Nur Zombies. 



> Zombies fallen eh um egal was man mit denen anstellt.


Naja wenn du mit Brechstangen etc auf sie los gehst dann stecken sie enorm viel ein.


----------



## X2theZ (21. Dezember 2013)

irgendwie ist die frage nach "op" bei einer simulation ja sowieso hinfällig.
hier wurde doch versucht, soviel realismus reinzupacken wie möglich. (jetzt mal abgesehen von den zombies )
und ich könnt mir vorstellen, dass man zumindest bei einem torso-treffer (headshot mal außen vor) mit einer karabiner nicht mehr viel zu melden hat.
wieviel kugeln sollte man den "realistischerweise" aushalten?
bei einem extremitäten-treffer lass ichs mir ja noch einreden, dass man weiterlaufen kann.


----------



## mhpch#145 (21. Dezember 2013)

Hab´s gerade mal angezockt.
Ist das normal dass man so wenig fps hat??? Ich komm kaum über 25 fps obwohl meine Systemanforderungen eigentlich reichen sollten!
Oder kann das auch am Server liegen, hab manchmal so ein "rotes Symbol" im Spiel.


----------



## Robonator (21. Dezember 2013)

Die rote Kette weißt nur auf Verbindungsprobleme hin. Sorgen machen sollte man sich wenn die Kette nicht getrennt sondern zusammen ist. Ist meist ein Anzeichen dafür das der Server down is ^^
Ja das mit den FPS sollte in städten normal sein.


----------



## Brez$$z (21. Dezember 2013)

So ich klinke mich hier auch mal ein, hab die Mod schon begeistert gespielt.
Hab mir natürlich die Standalone auch gleich raus gelassen und bin bisher begeistert.

Das mit dem Loot ist allerdings noch das Problem, die Standart Spawns sind meist immer an der Küste
und dort stehen alle türen offen und alles schon weg bis auf Motorradhelme die es wie Sand am Meer gibt.

Daher geh ich wenn ich mal sterbe lieber auf einen recht leeren server, damit ich ein wenig loot am Spawn finde



ach ich wollte noch etwas anhängen. Was hier die Entwickler leisten ist großes Kino! 
Man wird gewarnt vor dem Kauf das es sich um eine Alpha handelt und man sich sicher sein sollte bevor man es kauft.
Aber den Start den sie hier hinlegen mit so vielen Käufern ist der Wahnsinn!
Wenn man sich da die Finalen Releases von GTA online, BF4 oder SimCity so reinzieht ;D


----------



## cap82 (21. Dezember 2013)

Ja die Idee mit den leeren Servern ist nicht schlecht, nur findet man keine...

Werd mich dann mal einloggen und schauen, ob ich es doch noch irgendwie hinkriege, nicht zu verhungern...


----------



## Brez$$z (21. Dezember 2013)

muss nicht leer sein, halt nicht so voll. so unter 20 player is schon mal gut


----------



## Phantom17 (21. Dezember 2013)

Als großer Fan der mod habe ich mir gestern die SA gekauft. An sich finde ich sie gut nur leider findet man man am spawn sogar wie kein loot. Und sobald man eine Stadt betritt wird man von irgend einem Kerl mit einer waffe gekillt. Selbst Leute mit einer Schaufel greifen dich sofort an wenn du keine Waffe hast, was echt nervt. 

Ps: ich wollte mal fragen ob hier ein paar auch als Gruppe spielen, da es allein nicht ganz so viel Spaß macht ;D


----------



## Brez$$z (21. Dezember 2013)

Phantom17 schrieb:


> Als großer Fan der mod habe ich mir gestern die SA gekauft. An sich finde ich sie gut nur leider findet man man am spawn sogar wie kein loot. Und sobald man eine Stadt betritt wird man von irgend einem Kerl mit einer waffe gekillt. Selbst Leute mit einer Schaufel greifen dich sofort an wenn du keine Waffe hast, was echt nervt.
> 
> Ps: ich wollte mal fragen ob hier ein paar auch als Gruppe spielen, da es allein nicht ganz so viel Spaß macht ;D


 
War doch in der Mod auch nicht viel anders  Problem ist halt das es im moment nur Vanila Server gibt, kein Regelmäßigen neustart bezüglich Loot evt.


----------



## Sharidan (21. Dezember 2013)

Schönen Mittag zusammen 


was den Loot angeht so muss man dieses "Mod" Loot System aus dem Kopf bekommen. So erging es zumindest mir am Anfang, das ich oft wo vorbei laufte weil ich noch im Kopf hatte, dort kommst du nicht rein.
Inzwischen bin ich aber soweit das ich mich tierisch freue ein Dorf zu finden, nicht weil ich kurz vor dem Sterben bin, sondern weil ich jetzt wirklich jedes Dorf absuchen muss / kann. 
Ich schätze das in vielen Köpfen eben dieses Loot System noch in drin steckt das man nur in größeren Städten was findet und sonst nirgends.

Bin inzwischen in Stary angekommen und hab auf dem Weg soviel Gefunden das ich im moment überhaupt keine Probleme habe. Hab genug zu Essen und Trinken, MediKits ne Feuerwehr Axt, ne M4 mit 2 Schuss  und ne Pistole ohne Munnition. 
Ansonsten muss ich sagen muss man wirklich in jedes Haus rein, nervt manchmal aber es bringt wirklich viel.

Keine Ahnung ob ihr das bereits wisst, aber man kann auch zb. im Wald liegende Fluss Pfützen trinken bzw. seine Flaschen auffüllen. Man muss also nicht unbedingt einen Brunnen haben. 
Auch finde ich die Karte sehr geil gemacht. Nicht das man auf einmal eine Komplette Karte hat sondern man muss sie zusammen setzen. 
Habe inzwischen eine Komplette und noch einen Teil von Chernarus  . 

Bin jetzt am Überlegen wie ich weiter vorgehe, ob ich dem NW nen Besuch abstatte oder einfach die Welt erkunde


----------



## Low (21. Dezember 2013)

Dafür findet man in 20 Minuten locker eibe M4, die scheinen ja nicht gerade selten zu sein.


----------



## Brez$$z (21. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab bisher noch keine waffe gefunden in 8 stunden spielzeit^^ immer nur Munition


----------



## Low (21. Dezember 2013)

Balota finde ich immer M4s mit allen möglichen visieren, oder in der Militär Base bei Kamenka (mein lieblings spawn)


----------



## Brez$$z (21. Dezember 2013)

Ich treib gern weiter oben rum, ich mag nicht ständig von jedem angegriffen werden. Da kommt ja jede 5 minuten einer mit schaufel der dir eins überbraten will.
Is halt so, wenn einer die chance witter macht er dich sofort platt. Ich bin überhaupt nicht so, lass immer alle eigentlich durchlaufen oder ich lauf einfach in die 
andere Richtung.


----------



## Sharidan (21. Dezember 2013)

Mach ich nix anders. War ja heute schon in Stary und da lieg ja rechts daneben nen zweites Kaff. Ich lauf da so rum, kommt mir ein Spieler aus dem Haus entgegegen. 
Er natürlich gleich mal Panik bekommen und geht zwei schritte zurück, da ich die M4 im Anschlag hatte, wenn der geuwusst hätte  . 
Naja nach kurzem Q+E hat er das selbe gemacht, wir haben uns kurz unterhalten und ich bin dann weiter gelaufen.

SO stell ich mir das vor, aber diese ewige KOS Aktionen gehen mir tierisch auf die Nüsse. Ich hab auch schon einige Spieler töten müssen, aber nur aus Notwehr. Alles andere ist für mich nicht Tolerierbar. Egal welches Gear der hat. Muss ich mich eben selber anstrengen um was zu finden. Dazu spiele ich das Game ja.
Wenn ich jeden Umbring und dann mit allem da stehe, wo bleibt dann der Spaß am Spiel .


----------



## Brez$$z (21. Dezember 2013)

Ja das kaff neber stary, also Novy Sabor, da spawnt man gelegentlich mal. Ich bin schon einmal da gespawnt und mein kollege auch.
von daher auch nur mit Vorsicht zu genießen. 
Ja das es Player gibt die alles und jeden Killen gehört halt auch irgendwie dazu  Aber an der Küste unten wird man ja fast nur gekillt


----------



## ErbsenPommes (21. Dezember 2013)

So hab mir DayZ SA jetzt auch endlich gekauft! 
Wie ich hier schon gelesen hab soll sich's ja richtig lohnen, hab die Mod damals schon Nächte lang gespielt!


----------



## ZeroX360 (21. Dezember 2013)

Ich klink mich mal hier ein.

Also was ich bisher vom Spiel hier gesehen hab war ich recht zufrieden.
Man muss Teilweise echt aufpassen man lässt sonst eine Menge liegen vom Loot.
Die das Zeuch auch auf/in Schränken Vitrinen oder so steht.

Achja falls wer Lust hat auf zocken und so wie ich keine Lust hat alleine umher zu Streunern.
Einfach PM schreiben achja bitte keine 10 jährigen Kiddys ... nichts für ungut.


----------



## Great_One (21. Dezember 2013)

Wir könnten ja mal ne Gruppe bilden und zusammen losziehen^^ Zero hast ne PM


----------



## Kekskruemelesser (22. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin zur Zeit auch sehr zufrieden mit Dayz. Hatte schon echt coole begegnungen.... und die Weitsicht ist ja mal der Hammer. Hab letztens 2 leute in Zelenogorsk rumeiern gesehen und habe mir das Schaupiel mal aus der Entfernung angeuckt. 

Ich hoffe mal das Rocket, irgendwann mal, ein System für Mörder einführt. 

Wenn man mehrer virtuelle Menschen in Dayz "um die ecke bringt", bekommt man evtl. psychische Störungen.

z.B.:


         Wahnvorstellungen (verzerrte sicht, Farbänderungen, Schweine fliegen durch die Luft usw.).
         Schlafstörungen (sollte schlafen jemals ein Bestandteil von Dayz werden).
         körperliche Auswirkungen, das man öfters zittert oder sich öfters übergeben muss (geringe nahrungsaufnahme) -> Gefahr zu dehydrieren etc..
 
Um dies zu heilen, kann man in der Welt psyhomarmaka, schlaftabletten, und antiemetika (Med. gegen erbrechen) finden. 

Ich denke wenn man so ein System noch ausbauen würde, würde es etwas das KOS unterbinden.


----------



## timetoremember (22. Dezember 2013)

Da hatte ich mal einen echt guten Lootrun und dann werde ich von 5 Leuten komplett ausgeraubt ^^ Die müssen mich schon eine Weile verfolgt haben, denn ich war am Ende umzingelt.
Ich glaube die haben mir dann auch noch Blut abgezapft und kurz drauf bin ich Ohnmächtig geworden  
.....hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht


----------



## MfDoom (22. Dezember 2013)

Ohnmacht kann auch bei Erschöpfung kommen, evts zu lange gerannt ohne auszuruhen?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (22. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab letztens ein Kommentar unter einem Youtube Video gesehen  Jemanden ist das Spiel zu kompliziert und darum findet er es *******  Aber irgendwie auch krass das man jetzt wirklich jede Minute Trinken oder Essen muss damit er nicht Hungrig oder Durstig ist. Hat seinen Vorteil so kann man sich nicht mehr nur aufs killen Konzentrieren 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kennt jemand das Bild schon?  Könnte helfen zu den Statusmeldungen


----------



## Robonator (22. Dezember 2013)

> Aber irgendwie auch krass das man jetzt wirklich jede Minute Trinken oder Essen muss damit er nicht Hungrig oder Durstig ist. Hat seinen Vorteil so kann man sich nicht mehr nur aufs killen Konzentrieren


Naja jede Minute nun auch nicht, aber man sollte halt dran denken das die Meldungen verschwinden sobald man aus dem kritischen Bereich raus ist. 
Es hilft sehr wenn man sich Anfangs vollfrisst und sehr viel trinkt. Dann hat man auch einige Zeit lang ruhe. 
Am besten auch immer gleich die ganze Dose essen sobald wieder eine Hungermeldung kommt.


----------



## Brez$$z (22. Dezember 2013)

Ja wenn der rucksack voll ist und ich finde was zu essen/trinken verputz ich das auf der stelle 

Vorhin bewustlos geworden, ein kollege wollte mir helfen konnte aber nichts tun weil ich anscheinend auf dem boden rumgerutscht bin, ziemlich schnell sogar.


----------



## cap82 (22. Dezember 2013)

DayZ Standalone - When Motobikers get unconscious... XD

Hab grad übrigens in einem einzigen gebäude gleich zwei can opener gefunden..


----------



## ErbsenPommes (22. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab jetzt die ersten Stunden hinter mir und ich muss sagen, die SA überzeugt. 
Was Dean Hall so für Ideen ins Spiel eingebaut hat ist schon richtig gut! Auch das Inventar ist wirklich schick geworden.

Nen Can Opener hab ich vorhin auch gefunden! Ich hab aber ein kleines Problem, ich hab mich irgendwie unter den Boden eines Hauses gebugt und komme jetzt nicht mehr weg, als einzige Waffe
hab ich eine Crowbar, ich denke nicht das ich damit selbstmord machen kann. Genau so hab ich schon nen Button gesucht aber es gibt anscheinend keinen?
Ich hab schon Desinfektionsspray getrunken aber damit geht es auch nicht schneller


----------



## X2theZ (22. Dezember 2013)

den bug hatte ich auch schon "unterm haus". war bei so einem hochhaus nördlich vom airstrip.
dachte auch schon, jetzt muss ich meinen char verhungern lassen ^^
aber irgendwie - wahrscheinlich mit glück - bin ich wieder raus gekommen.
bin gegen die von innen durchsichtige außenwand gelaufen und mit "v" die ganze zeit gesprungen.
irgendwann bin ich dann plötzlich wieder draußen gewesen. 
also es scheint keine todesfalle zu sein


----------



## ErbsenPommes (22. Dezember 2013)

Ja genau bei den Hochhäusern am Airstrip, dort war ich auch. Jetzt ist schon zu spät. Bin verhungert. 
Also gleich schön weiterspielen.


----------



## m4rshm4llow (22. Dezember 2013)

Hab grade 5 Minuten gespielt. Plötzlich kommt einer um die Ecke und beginnt sofort zu schießen, ich hab den dann gekillt und was passiert? Er loggt sich aus und seine Leiche verschwindet...
Der Loot ist also weg aber seine Kugeln stecken immernoch in meinem Char.

Sowas kann einem auf einen Schlag den Spaß am Spiel nehmen. Ich weiß auch nicht warum sowas möglich ist. Combat Logging ist sowieso extrem einfach in dem Spiel. Ein 20 sekündiger Logoutcountdown würde da schon helfen.
Man kann einen ja auch nicht einfach deshalb reporten, weil man den Namen nicht kennt.

An dem System muss auf jeden Fall noch gearbeitet werden.


----------



## lol2k (22. Dezember 2013)

m4rshm4llow schrieb:


> Combat Logging ist sowieso extrem einfach in dem Spiel. Ein 20 sekündiger Logoutcountdown würde da schon helfen.
> Man kann einen ja auch nicht einfach deshalb reporten, weil man den Namen nicht kennt.
> 
> An dem System muss auf jeden Fall noch gearbeitet werden.



Da bin ich voll mit dir. Warum Rocket kein Combat Log eingeführt hat ist mir schleierhaft..
Am NWA findet man (wir vor einem Jahr) wieder die Serverhopper.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (22. Dezember 2013)

lol2k schrieb:


> Da bin ich voll mit dir. Warum Rocket kein Combat Log eingeführt hat ist mir schleierhaft.. Am NWA findet man (wir vor einem Jahr) wieder die Serverhopper.


Das machen meine Freunde auch, die töten auch alles was sich so bewegt. Hatte mich deshalb mit den auch schon oft in den Haaren


----------



## m4rshm4llow (22. Dezember 2013)

Ich versteh sowas nicht. Haben die einfach garkeinen Sinn für Fairplay?
Sehr erwachsen von denen einfach anderen das Spielerlebnis kaputt zumachen...


----------



## MfDoom (22. Dezember 2013)

Combatlog-mechaniken gibts wohl, sind aber noch deaktiviert weil irgendwas noch nicht stimmt


----------



## Brez$$z (22. Dezember 2013)

So hab jetzt ne lange lange tour hinter mir (bzw lebe ja noch, pausiere nur) von Cherno über elektro an der küste hoch bis zum airfield.
Dann weiter zum großen airfield, aber Passt auf jungs, um das Devils Castle hat sich einiges geändert. Bin total ins trudeln gekommen weil
ich nicht mehr wusste wo und wie


----------



## efdev (22. Dezember 2013)

ja die server hopper sind lästig hat mir aber heute ne m4a1 mit full equip gebracht weil wir gerade zu fünft am loot austauschen waren in einem kleinen raum und der arme kerl mittendrin spawnte der hat bestimmt kein bock mehr für heute


----------



## lol2k (22. Dezember 2013)

Gestern mussten 3 Serverhopper sterben weil sie beim North East Airfield über uns im Stockwerk gespawned sind. 
Als ich die Treppe hoch schlich, hat einer von denen schnell die Tür geschlossen und begonnen auf mich einzureden. ZST4R und ein Azra1l kamen hinzu und nun deckten wir zu dritt diese geschlossene Tür.
Nachdem wir sind gebeten haben, ihre Waffen niederzulegen und mit erhobenen Händen das Gebäude zu verlassen, öffnete einer von denen die Tür und sogleich das Feuer - was ein Gemetzel!
Bilanz: Ein Toter auf unserer Seite, alle Serverhopper im Himmel.


----------



## Brez$$z (22. Dezember 2013)

Ja muss sagen ich hab mich auch in der NEA ausgeloggt, lag aber daran das wir zu zweit sind und mein kollege musste essen gehen^^ 
Ich fands keine gute Idee, evt kommt die rache wenn wir joinen  hoff es geht gut


----------



## henderson m. (23. Dezember 2013)

ich habe mir die SA auch zugelegt und schon einige Stunden damit verbracht - hab bis jetzt aber erst 1 anderen Spieler gesehen und der Loot ist auch nicht wirklich überragend bist jetzt. Trotzdem nachdem ich mir ein paar Youtube Videos angeschaut habe die mit 5 Leuten andere Leute zum hinknien zwingen und so finde ich die Grundidee einfach nur genial.
Ich bin auch stark dafür dass wir einen TS3 DayZ PCGH-Server aufmachen wo sich immer alle Leute treffen können die gerade spielen damit man nicht alleine gegen den rest der Welt kämpfen muss. Leider spielt keiner meiner freunde DayZ und das macht alleine aufjedenfall nicht so viel laune 

vlt können wir da ja mal was organisieren!


----------



## Robonator (23. Dezember 2013)

Rein Theoretisch könnte man ja den EXLX TS-Server nutzen, dann würd ja wenigstens auch mal n bischen Traffic drauf kommen  Ich werd mal nachfragen ^^


----------



## MezZo_Mix (23. Dezember 2013)

Mal ne dumme Frage. Ist das nur die Alpha für die man bezahlt hat, oder wie bei Arma 3 erst Alpha > Beta > Full Game?


----------



## timetoremember (23. Dezember 2013)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Mal ne dumme Frage. Ist das nur die Alpha für die man bezahlt hat, oder wie bei Arma 3 erst Alpha > Beta > Full Game?


 
Das selbe Prinzip wie bei ArmA3 und Minecraft  

Einmal zahlen und du bekommst Alpha, Beta, und das Final Release!


----------



## Shicehaufen (23. Dezember 2013)

Dieses Spiel sieht sehr reizvoll aus und werde es mir sehr warscheinlich auch holen. 

Kann mir von euch jemand sagen ob dieses Spiel vom HT der Intel i7 Prozessoren profitiert? Da ich zur zeit bf4 spiele habe ich HT derzeit deaktiviert.


----------



## Low (23. Dezember 2013)

Das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Die Engine hat mit HT Probleme.


----------



## Brez$$z (23. Dezember 2013)

Low schrieb:


> Das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Die Engine hat mit HT Probleme.


 
jup, leider die wahrheit ^^ CPU Auslastung bei zocken is 20% und halt auch nur auf den 4 Cores


----------



## henderson m. (23. Dezember 2013)

wer zockt gerade ? habe bock zu zweit zu spielen...jemand ts am start?


----------



## timetoremember (23. Dezember 2013)

Bei mir ist heute erstmal die Luft raus.
Ich war eben noch unterwegs und bin bis an die Zähne bewaffnet gewesen.....und dann jämmerlich verdurstet 
Der-/Diejenige der/die meine Leiche findet wird sich freuen

Zumindest durfte ich heute Weihnachsmann spielen und einige Noobs mit Dosenöffnern, Essen, Schraubenziehern und co versorgen. Der eine hat es dann doch tatsächlich drauf angelegt und mich mit dem Schraubenzieher attackiert den ich ihm gegeben hatte (ich hatte die M4 im Anschlag)....und schwupps durfte er wieder an der Küste spawnen


----------



## henderson m. (23. Dezember 2013)

du hattest nicht zufällig ne gelbe regenjacke an ?


----------



## timetoremember (23. Dezember 2013)

Nein ich war komplett in grün gekleidet. Nur meine Schuhe waren weiß.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (24. Dezember 2013)

Wir sind gerade schön voll bewaffnet und all das  Von Balota nach NW Field vorher die ganzen Militär Barracken abgesucht und alles, anschließend bis Nord Ost Airstrip gelaufen  Morgen gehts richtung Erlektro 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Spiel bockt so


----------



## kero81 (24. Dezember 2013)

Also ich muss schon sagen die SA war den Kauf wert. Alleine was sich da an der Map getan hat (bis jetzt) ist schon echt Geil! Wir haben am Freitag angefangen und sind von Komarovo über das kleine neue Camp im Wald unterhalb Zeleno bis zum NW und noch weiter in den Norden zu diesem Bahnhof. Dann Östlich rüber zum NE und wollten dann eigentlich jmd. in der Nähe von Zeleno abholen aber haben uns total verlaufen und kamen dann nach Gorka. Die Map ist an vielen Stellen echt kaum wieder zu erkennen, das is so der Hammer. xD Und wir spielen sehr viel auf der alten Cherna-Map, ich dachte echt ich würde mich auf anhieb zurecht finden. Richtig GEil finde ich das nicht nur Dörfer, Städte usw. hinzugefügt wurden sondern auch an Sau vielen Stellen das Terrain etwas geändert wurde. Z.b. oberhalb von Stary am Atomklo der Hügel. Der ist nun etwas Flacher. Das sind so kleinigkeiten die das ganze Erkunden SAU GEIL machen. xD Ich bin echt angefixt. Freitag haben wir angefangen und ich hab jetzt schon 27 Stunden laut Steam. Soooooo, nu muss ich wieder zurück nach Chernarus, mein Squad wartet auf mich. Achja, wir laufen zu sechst rum und haben schon sau viel Schei55 gemacht, z.b. Leute gefesselt um ihnen Blut abzunehmen oder zwei Leute die in nem Haus sich verarztet haben umstellt damit sie ihr Haus verlassen sollten. Als sie dann total Ängstlich raus kamen ist jeder von uns einzeln zu ihnen und hat ihnen frohe Weihnachten gewünscht.  Die hatten neAngst, haben aber dann mit uns gelacht und sind ne Zeit lang mit uns rum gezogen. Wir haben bis jetzt auch eher Friendly getroffen. Zwar auch mal n paar Noobs die dachten sie könnten es mit uns aufnehmen aber das ging immer nach hinten los.

Edit:
Der Norden der Map ist scheinbar noch nicht fertig gestellt. Da gibt es schon Sau viele Starssen und freie Betonflächen. Da kommt denke ich noch was hin. MANNNNNNNNN... das wird so Geil wenns mal komplett fertig ist. Da können die ganzen Hater sich ....... .


----------



## Shicehaufen (24. Dezember 2013)

kero81 schrieb:


> Also ich muss schon sagen die SA war den Kauf wert. Alleine was sich da an der Map getan hat (bis jetzt) ist schon echt Geil! Wir haben am Freitag angefangen und sind von Komarovo über das kleine neue Camp im Wald unterhalb Zeleno bis zum NW und noch weiter in den Norden zu diesem Bahnhof. Dann Östlich rüber zum NE und wollten dann eigentlich jmd. in der Nähe von Zeleno abholen aber haben uns total verlaufen und kamen dann nach Gorka. Die Map ist an vielen Stellen echt kaum wieder zu erkennen, das is so der Hammer. xD Und wir spielen sehr viel auf der alten Cherna-Map, ich dachte echt ich würde mich auf anhieb zurecht finden. Richtig GEil finde ich das nicht nur Dörfer, Städte usw. hinzugefügt wurden sondern auch an Sau vielen Stellen das Terrain etwas geändert wurde. Z.b. oberhalb von Stary am Atomklo der Hügel. Der ist nun etwas Flacher. Das sind so kleinigkeiten die das ganze Erkunden SAU GEIL machen. xD Ich bin echt angefixt. Freitag haben wir angefangen und ich hab jetzt schon 27 Stunden laut Steam. Soooooo, nu muss ich wieder zurück nach Chernarus, mein Squad wartet auf mich. Achja, wir laufen zu sechst rum und haben schon sau viel Schei55 gemacht, z.b. Leute gefesselt um ihnen Blut abzunehmen oder zwei Leute die in nem Haus sich verarztet haben umstellt damit sie ihr Haus verlassen sollten. Als sie dann total Ängstlich raus kamen ist jeder von uns einzeln zu ihnen und hat ihnen frohe Weihnachten gewünscht.  Die hatten neAngst, haben aber dann mit uns gelacht und sind ne Zeit lang mit uns rum gezogen. Wir haben bis jetzt auch eher Friendly getroffen. Zwar auch mal n paar Noobs die dachten sie könnten es mit uns aufnehmen aber das ging immer nach hinten los.  Edit: Der Norden der Map ist scheinbar noch nicht fertig gestellt. Da gibt es schon Sau viele Starssen und freie Betonflächen. Da kommt denke ich noch was hin. MANNNNNNNNN... das wird so Geil wenns mal komplett fertig ist. Da können die ganzen Hater sich ....... .



Netter Bericht, ich bin echt scharf auf das Spiel. Stemmt das meine 570gtx vernünftig? Jemand Erfahrung mit Spiel und der karte.

Neue hole ich mir ab der nächsten Generation.


----------



## pcfr3ak (24. Dezember 2013)

Die 570er packt das gut, solange man es mit den Settings nicht übertreibt


----------



## Brez$$z (24. Dezember 2013)

kero81 schrieb:


> Edit:
> Der Norden der Map ist scheinbar noch nicht fertig gestellt. Da gibt es schon Sau viele Starssen und freie Betonflächen. Da kommt denke ich noch was hin. MANNNNNNNNN... das wird so Geil wenns mal komplett fertig ist.


 
Hab ich auch schon gemerkt das da oben einige Betonflächen sind. Der Hof über dem großen Airfield ist recht lohnenswert und Ganz im NE ist eine Hafenstadt die auch recht gut loot hat.
Zombies hab ich da kein einen gesehen


----------



## Uniwaq (24. Dezember 2013)

echt..hmm berichtet mal weiterhin gutes. 
Also mich stört an DayZ nur das ständig an der Küste gespawnd wird. Ich wünschte mir mehr Verteilung der Spieler, und dafür mehr Spieler, damit du welche findest auf der großen Map  und die Action überall ist..


----------



## efdev (24. Dezember 2013)

Uniwaq schrieb:


> echt..hmm berichtet mal weiterhin gutes.
> Also mich stört an DayZ nur das ständig an der Küste gespawnd wird. Ich wünschte mir mehr Verteilung der Spieler, und dafür mehr Spieler, damit du welche findest auf der großen Map  und die Action überall ist..


 
nö das wäre doof das mit der küste ist schon so gut !
außerdem kannst du auch ziemlich mittig spawnen in novy sobor.


----------



## Brez$$z (24. Dezember 2013)

Uniwaq schrieb:


> echt..hmm berichtet mal weiterhin gutes.
> Also mich stört an DayZ nur das ständig an der Küste gespawnd wird. Ich wünschte mir mehr Verteilung der Spieler, und dafür mehr Spieler, damit du welche findest auf der großen Map  und die Action überall ist..


 
Ja hier und da Spawnt man mal in Sobor, finde es aber an sich gut so wie es ist. An der Küste kann man sich auch recht schnell Orientieren 
Was mir aufgefallen ist, das in jeder Burg der Loot 20 cm unter dem boden ist  allerdings war es meist eh nur kruscht wie klamotten

Ich bin im moment richtig zufrieden mit der SA, autos bräuchte ich garnicht und zu viele waffen stören auch.


----------



## Uniwaq (24. Dezember 2013)

Die Wortwahl mit "ICH finde" gefällt mir besser. Da, wie ich mich ausgedrückt habe, "ich es besser finden würde" wenn alle verteilter spawnen.

"Das ist schon gut so wie es ist" klingt so "über mich bestimment" 
Ein "Ich finde" klingt netter" 



Erschießen.. -können wir uns dann im Spiel z.b. ^^


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (24. Dezember 2013)

Uniwaq schrieb:


> echt..hmm berichtet mal weiterhin gutes.
> Also mich stört an DayZ nur das ständig an der Küste gespawnd wird. Ich wünschte mir mehr Verteilung der Spieler, und dafür mehr Spieler, damit du welche findest auf der großen Map  und die Action überall ist..


 
Wenn alle etwas verteilter spawnen würden auf 225km² würde das auch nicht dazu führen, dass überall Aktion ist...

Aktion gibt's halt häufiger an den HotSpots, dass war in dem Mod so und ich glaube das wird auch in der SA so bleiben


----------



## MezZo_Mix (24. Dezember 2013)

Also das Spiel auf einer SSD zu haben macht kein Unterschied, in sachen Ladezeit und ingame Laderuckler. . Das Straßensystem oberhalb der Map ist super Hier und da kleine Städte und Bahnhöfe. Alles in einem macht das Spiel richtig Spaß. Und jeder der es Niedermacht weiß nicht was eine Pre Alpha ist. ich war bei Dayz seit Tag eins dabei  und hab es bis zum Release der SA gezockt, aber jetzt geht die SA KLAR VOR


----------



## kero81 (24. Dezember 2013)

Wenn Du viel Action haben willst, schau dir mal Wasteland an. Das is ein klein wenig wie DayZ. Du spawnest mit nix und musst dir Waffen suchen. Das man an der Küste spawned hat schon seine Gründe. Ich find es so ganz gut, man muss halt seine Kumpels auch mal an die Küste abholen gehen. Wenn man gut Equipped ist, ist das aufregender als nur im Norden rum zu hängen. Je mehr Zeug ich hab, desto weniger trau ich mich an die Küste. xD


----------



## henderson m. (24. Dezember 2013)

Also wenn man bedenkt dass bf4 jetzt noch mehr bugs hat als dayz in der ultra alpha, und mir dayz unglaublich neue spannende momente bereitet und man nie weis was auf einen zukommt - finde ich die 24€ mehr als fair.


----------



## kero81 (24. Dezember 2013)

Hmmmm, also so weit würde ich jetzt dann doch nicht gehen. DayZ hat schon mehr Bugs als BF4.
Aber ist euch aufgefallen das sie die Sichtweite erhöht haben im Vergleich zur Mod?! Kommts mir nur so vor oder findet ihr das auch?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (24. Dezember 2013)

Die ist deutlich erhöht wurden  Ca 1KM - 1.5KM oder Übertreib ich ?  Dafür läuft es mega flüssig 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brez$$z (24. Dezember 2013)

cooles pic


----------



## cap82 (24. Dezember 2013)

Hab mir heut abend mal die ersten streams von rhinocrunch angeschaut. 
So würde es mir ehrlich gesagt auch spass machen zu spielen. 
Der typ ist ehrlich, ballert nicht jeden gleich übern haufen und hilft den schwachen. 
Allerdings hab ich kein starkes squad an der seite, alleine funktioniert das leider nicht. 
Also wer bock hat...
Man könnt ja ne kleine PCGH gruppe gründen?


----------



## kero81 (24. Dezember 2013)

Hab da auch noch eins von unserer Rotte.


----------



## timetoremember (24. Dezember 2013)

cap82 schrieb:


> Also wer bock hat...
> Man könnt ja ne kleine PCGH gruppe gründen?



Ich wäre sofort dabei!

Wie schaut es eigentlich mit euren Grafikeinstellungen aus? Auf was spielt ihr um vernünftige Frames auch in den Städten zu bekommen?


----------



## Robonator (24. Dezember 2013)

timetoremember schrieb:


> Ich wäre sofort dabei!
> 
> Wie schaut es eigentlich mit euren Grafikeinstellungen aus? Auf was spielt ihr um vernünftige Frames auch in den Städten zu bekommen?


 
Maximale Settings hab ich bei mir. Läuft überwiegend gut und nach meinen Beobachtungen macht es keinen bzw kaum einen Unterschied ob low oder high. In großen Städten läuft es irgendwie immer schlecht


----------



## SpotlightXFX (24. Dezember 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Maximale Settings hab ich bei mir. Läuft überwiegend gut und nach meinen Beobachtungen macht es keinen bzw kaum einen Unterschied ob low oder high. In großen Städten läuft es irgendwie immer schlecht


 
Habe bei 1280x1024 nie unter 35FPS gehabt bei High. Auser das der VRam total überläuft , 1,7GB ist minimum 
Für die PCGHX Gruppe währe ich sofort dafür


----------



## Robonator (24. Dezember 2013)

Naja gut unter meine 1920x1080 Auflösung würde ich sowieso nicht mehr gehen  

Btw 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pcbG1bUCG9s
 Ich liebe diese neuen Aktionen


----------



## timetoremember (24. Dezember 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Maximale Settings hab ich bei mir. Läuft überwiegend gut und nach meinen Beobachtungen macht es keinen bzw kaum einen Unterschied ob low oder high. In großen Städten läuft es irgendwie immer schlecht


 
Okay danke für die Antworten.....habe mich schon gewundert warum es auf niedrigsten Einstellungen in den Städten nicht flüssiger lief.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (24. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab dich in meiner Freundesliste oO ?


----------



## Brez$$z (25. Dezember 2013)

ehrlich gesagt bin ich nicht der freund von großen gruppen. Ich spiel mit zwei kumpels, sind aber meist nur zu zweit unterwegs weil eriner nicht kann 
und so macht mir das am meisten spaß. Alles über 4-5 Leute haben eigentlich fast zu viel Power und wenn man sich in so einer gruppe rumläuft muss man 
auch kein schiss haben aufs airfield zu stapfen. Wenn man nur zu zweit ist, kann man theo schon von einem einzelnen platt gemacht werden.


----------



## Robonator (25. Dezember 2013)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> ehrlich gesagt bin ich nicht der freund von großen gruppen. Ich spiel mit zwei kumpels, sind aber meist nur zu zweit unterwegs weil eriner nicht kann
> und so macht mir das am meisten spaß. Alles über 4-5 Leute haben eigentlich fast zu viel Power und wenn man sich in so einer gruppe rumläuft muss man
> auch kein schiss haben aufs airfield zu stapfen. Wenn man nur zu zweit ist, kann man theo schon von einem einzelnen platt gemacht werden.


 
Auch inner 5er Gruppe kannst du von einen einzelnen platt gemacht werden. Das ist ja das schöne in DayZ. Du weißt nicht sofort von wo aus du plattgemacht wurdest. Alleine eine Gruppe ausschalten oder als Gruppe von einem ausgeschaltet werden. Alles schon erlebt


----------



## z4x (25. Dezember 2013)

So nachdem ich nun seit 3 Tagen die standalone spiele kann ich nur sagen, dass die anderen spieler ja so dermaßen einen abfucken, dass gibts garnet.
Ich bin am anfang vll 2/3 mal von Zombies getötet worden, aber dann hab ich heraus gefunden wie man seine wunden verbindet etc. 

Seitdem werde ich dauernd von anderen gekillt, z.b meint einer beim flugfeld rumzuhocken und leute ohne alles abzuknallen, einfach jeden spieler den ich sehe versucht mich zu killen, und das ist einfach nur so nervig, allein schon deshalb weil ich aufgrund meiner internet leitung benachteiligt bin und teils sogar Probleme habe Türen zu öffnen, oder was ´zu essen etc. 

Dann z.b bin ich auf ein 3team gestoßen die gleich meinten frendly und so, 5 minuten später war ich tot...
Das kotzt mich einfach nur so an, da spielt man 5/6 stunden läuft fast eine stunde zu einer millitar base, dann lackt man raus joint und was passiert? einer staht neben mir 2 schläge später tot! cool.

Ich joine momentan nur noch servern wo fast keiner drauf ist und selbst da wird man an allen guten orten gekillt. Ich hab langsam einfach echt keinen bock mehr. Und der einzige pvp server den ich gefunden habe, kann ich nicht joinen. 

Das regt mich einfach nur auf... Kennt irgendwer einen server auf dem man nicht alle 5 minuten abgeknallt wird????


----------



## Brez$$z (25. Dezember 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Auch inner 5er Gruppe kannst du von einen einzelnen platt gemacht werden. Das ist ja das schöne in DayZ. Du weißt nicht sofort von wo aus du plattgemacht wurdest. Alleine eine Gruppe ausschalten oder als Gruppe von einem ausgeschaltet werden. Alles schon erlebt


 
Ja klar, du musst aber zugeben das die warscheinlichkeit wesentlich niedriger ist. Kaum einer greift eine schwer bewaffnete Gruppe als einzelne Person an 
Man fühlt sich auch einiges Sicherer. Ich will mich bei so einem Spiel nicht Sicher fühlen, ich will Spannung und Angst ^^



z4x schrieb:


> So nachdem ich nun seit 3 Tagen die standalone spiele kann ich nur sagen, dass die anderen spieler ja so dermaßen einen abfucken, dass gibts garnet.
> Ich bin am anfang vll 2/3 mal von Zombies getötet worden, aber dann hab ich heraus gefunden wie man seine wunden verbindet etc.
> 
> Seitdem werde ich dauernd von anderen gekillt, z.b meint einer beim flugfeld rumzuhocken und leute ohne alles abzuknallen, einfach jeden spieler den ich sehe versucht mich zu killen, und das ist einfach nur so nervig, allein schon deshalb weil ich aufgrund meiner internet leitung benachteiligt bin und teils sogar Probleme habe Türen zu öffnen, oder was ´zu essen etc.
> ...


 
Ja das ist halt DayZ, solche leute gibt es immer und überall. 
In einer Military oder Air base rein Joinen ist der blödeste fehler den man eigentlich machen kann.
Dazu kommt, immer Vorsichtig zu sein, immer die Gegend checken. Und halt meine Regel Nr.1 
Traue niemanden


----------



## z4x (25. Dezember 2013)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> Ja das ist halt DayZ, solche leute gibt es immer und überall.
> In einer Military oder Air base rein Joinen ist der blödeste fehler den man eigentlich machen kann.
> Dazu kommt, immer Vorsichtig zu sein, immer die Gegend checken. Und halt meine Regel Nr.1
> Traue niemanden


 
Wie gesagt ich bin eifach rausgelagt während ich da grade im haus war, und als ich mich davor wirklich sehr gründlich umgeschaut habe war einfach niemand da, zombies und so waren sogar auch da, türen zu etc... Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher aber vll. wurde ich einfach sogar von einem zombie getötet, da waren so verbugte geräusche und es waren eben schläge, aber vll. auch eine axt sicher kann man sich da ja nie sein...^^^

Jap zu dem entschluss niemandem zu trauen bin ich inzwischen auch gekommen, nur da halt dauernd alles lägt und einfach alle 2-5 minuten dieses verbindung verloren zeichen kommt ist es relativ schwierig sich zu verteitigen...


----------



## Robonator (25. Dezember 2013)

z4x schrieb:


> So nachdem ich nun seit 3 Tagen die standalone spiele kann ich nur sagen, dass die anderen spieler ja so dermaßen einen abfucken, dass gibts garnet.
> Ich bin am anfang vll 2/3 mal von Zombies getötet worden, aber dann hab ich heraus gefunden wie man seine wunden verbindet etc.
> 
> Seitdem werde ich dauernd von anderen gekillt, z.b meint einer beim flugfeld rumzuhocken und leute ohne alles abzuknallen, einfach jeden spieler den ich sehe versucht mich zu killen, und das ist einfach nur so nervig, allein schon deshalb weil ich aufgrund meiner internet leitung benachteiligt bin und teils sogar Probleme habe Türen zu öffnen, oder was ´zu essen etc.
> ...


 
Das Problem das ich grade sehe ist scheinbar einfach nur das du dauernd die Hotspots aufsuchst  Dort ist es klar das du mit einer hohen Wahrscheinlichkeit sterben willst. Dort gehen Leute hin um das beste Loot zu ergattern und meist begegnest du dort auch nur gut ausgerüstete Spieler. Die wollen ihr Gear nicht aufs Spiel setzen deswegen heißt es grade dort "erst schiessen, dann fragen".
Mit der Zeit bekommst du aber auch einen Blick für sowas und kannst die Lage besser einschätzen und die Spieler schneller erkennen. Versuch dich so gut wie es geht von ihnen fern zu halten. Beweg dich unauffällig. Halt Augen und Ohren offen, dann klappt es auch. Einen Server ohne PvP wirste nicht finden.  



> Ja klar, du musst aber zugeben das die warscheinlichkeit wesentlich niedriger ist. Kaum einer greift eine schwer bewaffnete Gruppe als einzelne Person an
> Man fühlt sich auch einiges Sicherer. Ich will mich bei so einem Spiel nicht Sicher fühlen, ich will Spannung und Angst ^^


Stimmt schon ^^
Muss aber auch sagen das DayZ und EVE wirklich die einzigen Spiele sind die meinen Puls so rasen lassen wenn ich auf andere Spieler treffe. Kenne sonst kein anderes Game, das ist echt krass wenn du z.B. in ein Feuergefecht kommst und der Puls einfach dauerhaft am rasen ist, während du aufgeregt den Feind suchst.


----------



## z4x (25. Dezember 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Das Problem das ich grade sehe ist scheinbar einfach nur das du dauernd die Hotspots aufsuchst  Dort ist es klar das du mit einer hohen Wahrscheinlichkeit sterben willst. Dort gehen Leute hin um das beste Loot zu ergattern und meist begegnest du dort auch nur gut ausgerüstete Spieler. Die wollen ihr Gear nicht aufs Spiel setzen deswegen heißt es grade dort "erst schiessen, dann fragen".
> Mit der Zeit bekommst du aber auch einen Blick für sowas und kannst die Lage besser einschätzen und die Spieler schneller erkennen. Versuch dich so gut wie es geht von ihnen fern zu halten. Beweg dich unauffällig. Halt Augen und Ohren offen, dann klappt es auch. Einen Server ohne PvP wirste nicht finden.


 
Ja, aber ich such die meist erst dann auf, wenn ich so sachen grund ausrüstung zusammen hab, also essen, trinken Rucksack und so sachen halt, also wenn es nur nuch um m4 mir muni geht.^^

Kann man so eigentlich auch muntion und m4 finden, also in normalen häusern?


----------



## henderson m. (25. Dezember 2013)

cap82 schrieb:


> Allerdings hab ich kein starkes squad an der seite, alleine funktioniert das leider nicht. Also wer bock hat... Man könnt ja ne kleine PCGH gruppe gründen?


    Meine Worte....ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass es niemanden gibt der einen ts server am start hat wo alle pcghler die gerade dayz zoggen joinen können damit man zusammem spielen kann. Ich habe niemanden der dayz spielt und ich glaube in einer kleinen gruppe muss das ja mal so richtig bocken!!! Bitte bitte!!  

Ps: ich bin voll eq finde aber einfach keine 5.52 m4 ammo. Wo gibbet das??? Magazine, m4s find ich dafür fast an jeder ecke.... 

Und waffe ohne ammo kann ich gleich basebal schläger nehmen lol


----------



## z4x (25. Dezember 2013)

henderson m. schrieb:


> Ps: ich bin voll eq finde aber einfach keine 5.52 m4 ammo. Wo gibbet das??? Magazine, m4s find ich dafür fast an jeder ecke....
> 
> Und waffe ohne ammo kann ich gleich basebal schläger nehmen lol


 
Also ammo find ich immer in diesen Häusern mit der kleinen gefängniszelle im erdgeschoss, oder in diesem einem millitär camp in der nähe von chenarus.. Nur da wire man oft abgeknallt..


----------



## MezZo_Mix (25. Dezember 2013)

Also ich hab ca 250 Kugeln für die M4


----------



## kero81 (25. Dezember 2013)

Gabs denn nicht einen Ts3 Server von PCGH? Die ham doch nen Clan, der wird ja wohl nen TS3 Server haben?!

Edit
Zur Gruppengröße: Maximal sechs Leute, das ist aber schon das höchste der Gefühle. Und selbst dabei gibts scho nur durcheinander. Das is zwar mal ganz cool um nen dicken zu machen aber langfristig will ich nicht mit sechs Leuten spielen. Kein Bock auf son Mikromanagement...


----------



## efdev (25. Dezember 2013)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Also ich hab ca 250 Kugeln für die M4



ich jetzt auch eher noch ein bisschen mehr und zwei doppel magazine so fühlt man sich zumindest etwas sicherer.


----------



## Brez$$z (25. Dezember 2013)

Jeder der sich über die DayZ Alpha aufregt sollte sich mal Contagaion ziehen ;D 
das hat nicht mal Pre-Alpha Status, lägt wie Hund, Player mit Zombie aussehen und unsichtbarer waffe erschießen dich.
Das ist ma so richtig Unspielbar  so was zu verkauf anzubieten ist ne frechheit eigentlich


----------



## Robonator (25. Dezember 2013)

> Ja, aber ich such die meist erst dann auf, wenn ich so sachen grund ausrüstung zusammen hab, also essen, trinken Rucksack und so sachen halt, also wenn es nur nuch um m4 mir muni geht.^^
> 
> Kann man so eigentlich auch muntion und m4 finden, also in normalen häusern?


Munition habe ich schon gefunden, die Waffe selber eher nicht. 



> .ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass es niemanden gibt der einen ts server am start hat wo alle pcghler die gerade dayz zoggen joinen können


Habe mit dem netten b0s gesprochen der den TS-Server vom EXLX-Clan (PCGH& Hardwareluxx WoT Clan) zur Verfügung stellt und er sagte es wäre kein Problem wenn sich dort auch Leute zusammenfinden die etwas anderes Spielen:
93.90.180.186
Habe dort schon einen DayZ-Channel + 3 Subchannels erstellt.


----------



## z4x (25. Dezember 2013)

Weiß jemand ab wann man erste server mieten kann? Also richtige mit withlist etc. und für weniger als 60euro^^ 

Ich hab gelesen der hätte gesagt es würde eine ganze weile dauern, stimmt das?


----------



## Brez$$z (25. Dezember 2013)

Ja ich hoffe es dauert nicht mehr all zu lange, würde gern mit kollegen Public Hive zocken und wenn kein kollege Online ist dann würde 
ich Privat Hive zocken. Aber mal abwarten


----------



## henderson m. (25. Dezember 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Munition habe ich schon gefunden, die Waffe selber eher nicht.  Habe mit dem netten b0s gesprochen der den TS-Server vom EXLX-Clan (PCGH& Hardwareluxx WoT Clan) zur Verfügung stellt und er sagte es wäre kein Problem wenn sich dort auch Leute zusammenfinden die etwas anderes Spielen: 93.90.180.186 Habe dort schon einen DayZ-Channel + 3 Subchannels erstellt.



Danke robonator!!! 
Werde demnächst stammgast im ts3 channel sein  aber erst nach weihnachten


----------



## kero81 (25. Dezember 2013)

Bei Gameservers.com kostet ein 30 Slot Server schlappe 50.49 Euro. 40 Slots kosten 67.34 Euro.  Also ich werde mir GARANTIERT keinen Server zulegen. Das is mir viiiiiiel zu teuer.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (25. Dezember 2013)

Bei Nitrado sind die deutlich billiger Nitrado TEAMSPEAK


//EDIT: oder hier Xtreme Server


----------



## kero81 (25. Dezember 2013)

Nitrado.... muss man ja nix weiter zu sagen.Dei denen hatte ich einmal nen DayZ Server. Einmal und nie wieder. Da ging ja garnix. BEC... muss ja nicht funktionieren. Neeeein...
Zur Info: Ich hatte zu der Zeit auch noch zwei DayZ Server auf meinem Root Server. Der Server bei Nitradumm war eine 1zu1 Kopie eines meiner Server aber wie durch Zauberhand, gleitet von kleinen rosa Einhörnern lief er total besch... .
Das beste war als ich den Support angeschrieben hatte wurde ich ans FORUM verwiesen?! 1A Support.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (25. Dezember 2013)

Ich weiß die sind nicht die besten  unser 12GB minecraft server hat auch geruckelt und gehangen wie sonst was  Aber besser als 60€ fur paar slots zu bezahlen.


----------



## z4x (25. Dezember 2013)

Aber diese 60euro server sind ja jetzt auch noch net "richtige" du kannst da ja keine withlist oder sonstwas machen, eigentlich kann man nur den namen ändern und restarten...


----------



## kero81 (25. Dezember 2013)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Ich weiß die sind nicht die besten  unser 12GB minecraft server hat auch geruckelt und gehangen wie sonst was  Aber besser als 60€ fur paar slots zu bezahlen.


 
Ich gebe aber lieber etwas mehr aus und der Server läuft dann auch. Ich hab bis jetzt erst einmal ein Problem bei Gameserver.com gehabt und das war eine defekte Festplatte. Hatte dadurch einen Ausfall von zwei Tagen und habe sieben erlassen bekommen.

Aber was die DayZ Server kosten ist mir auf jeden Fall viel zu viel. Da kostet mein BF4 Server ja weniger. 

Ich würde wenn dann eh nur mit Dedi Files arbeiten wollen. Ich habe gerne vollste Kontrolle über meine Server, was bei gemieteten ja leider nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## Brez$$z (25. Dezember 2013)

Ja die Server werden noch billiger werden, und auch größere auswahl. So 1 bis 1,20€ Pro slot denk ich mal.


----------



## z4x (25. Dezember 2013)

Hat jemand eine idee wie man das zwei bein benutzt bei der m4? 

Und Ich wurde vorhin angegriffen und jetzt ist mein Essen zerstört und meine kleidung, hat dass irgendwas zu bedeuten


----------



## kero81 (25. Dezember 2013)

Im Inventar rechtsklick aufs Zweibein, dann dort im Menü. So kannst Du es ausklappen. 

Welchen Status hat denn deine Kleidung/Essen genau?


----------



## cap82 (25. Dezember 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Munition habe ich schon gefunden, die Waffe selber eher nicht.
> 
> 
> Habe mit dem netten b0s gesprochen der den TS-Server vom EXLX-Clan (PCGH& Hardwareluxx WoT Clan) zur Verfügung stellt und er sagte es wäre kein Problem wenn sich dort auch Leute zusammenfinden die etwas anderes Spielen:
> ...



Is der DayZ Channel wieder gelöscht worden?


----------



## Robonator (25. Dezember 2013)

cap82 schrieb:


> Is der DayZ Channel wieder gelöscht worden?


 
Mich würde interessieren wer da auf die Idee gekommen ist, die einfach wieder wegzulöschen. 
Jetzt sind sie jedenfalls wieder da.


----------



## cap82 (25. Dezember 2013)

Vielleicht sollte das nochmal abgeklärt werden?..


----------



## kero81 (25. Dezember 2013)

Vielleicht könnt ihr bzw. der, der die Channel erstellt hat auch nur Semi-Permanente Channel erstellen. Die sind z.b. nach nem Server Restart weider weg. Oder nur Temporäre Channel, die sind weg sobald der Ersteller den erstellten Channel verlässt.


----------



## henderson m. (26. Dezember 2013)

schade dass keiner gejoint ist....ich war full equipped und ein paar stunden im ts channel  leider musste ich alleine spielen und wurde dann ganz iben im norden am airfeld einfach gekillt..immer bitter. War mit dem char schon ca. 8 stunden unterwegs 
aber thats the game.... ^^


----------



## timetoremember (26. Dezember 2013)

henderson m. schrieb:


> schade dass keiner gejoint ist....ich war full equipped und ein paar stunden im ts channel  leider musste ich alleine spielen und wurde dann ganz iben im norden am airfeld einfach gekillt..immer bitter. War mit dem char schon ca. 8 stunden unterwegs
> aber thats the game.... ^^


 
Dann haben wir uns zeitlich leider verpasst^^ 
Vielleicht klappts ja morgen


----------



## cap82 (26. Dezember 2013)

Ich komm vielleicht heut gegen spät abends mal rein.


----------



## Brez$$z (26. Dezember 2013)

Hat einer von euch schon mal ne Blut-transfusion gemacht? Also Blut jemanden abzapfen is ja 
schwierig weil man ja die selbe blutgruppe braucht (verliert der andere auch dann die menge an blut? also ist er dann geschwächt?)

und die Blut Transfusion kann man direkt machen ohne Angst oder? Wer muss die Transfusion ausführen?
und ist der andere dann auch geschwächt? 

Ich habs bisher nicht ausprobiert, wir hätten zwar genug material, aber ich hab mich einfach voll gestopft mit essen und trinken.


----------



## Robonator (26. Dezember 2013)

> (verliert der andere auch dann die menge an blut? also ist er dann geschwächt?)


Jap der verliert das Blut.



> und die Blut Transfusion kann man direkt machen ohne Angst oder? Wer muss die Transfusion ausführen?
> und ist der andere dann auch geschwächt?


Naja du nimmst halt von jemanden das Blut ab und das landet halt in nem Bloodbag. Derjenige der das Blut erhalten soll, muss auch die selbe Blutgruppe haben. Außerdem kann es auch passieren das die Nadeln der Spritze etc infiziert ist. Weiß nicht ob das schon mitdrin ist aber es ist geplant und ein bekannter wurde auch schon krank nach einer Bluttransfusion.


----------



## MfDoom (26. Dezember 2013)

woher weiss man denn die Blutgruppe?


----------



## Robonator (26. Dezember 2013)

MfDoom schrieb:


> woher weiss man denn die Blutgruppe?


 
Es gibt ein Bloodtesting Kit mit dem man das herausfinden kann.


----------



## Seven (26. Dezember 2013)

Spielt gerade jemand der Lust auf ne Gruppe hat? Bin gerade alleine nördlich von Cherno in diesen Hochhauskomplexen. Habe Grundequipment und ne Axt. Musste erstmal alles wieder suchen nachem ich gestern an nem Bug gestorben bin. 




Robonator schrieb:


> [...] Derjenige der das Blut erhalten soll, muss auch die selbe  Blutgruppe haben. [...]



Nicht die selbe sondern er muss einen Passenden Spänder haben. 0- ist zb Universalspender und kann jedem Blut spenden, kann aber hingegen nur von 0- Blut erhalten.

Hier nen passendes Bild -> Links der Empfänger und oben der Spender.


----------



## Robonator (26. Dezember 2013)

> Spielt gerade jemand der Lust auf ne Gruppe hat? Bin gerade alleine nördlich von Cherno in diesen Hochhauskomplexen. Habe Grundequipment und ne Axt. Musste erstmal alles wieder suchen nachem ich gestern an nem Bug gestorben bin.


Komm ins TS


----------



## MfDoom (26. Dezember 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Es gibt ein Bloodtesting Kit mit dem man das herausfinden kann.


 Hätte ich mir denken können


----------



## cap82 (26. Dezember 2013)

Es gibt auch Desinfektionsmittel, schon gefunden und auf Bandagen, Bloodbag, Syringe usw. benutzt. Die Sachen sind dann alle wieder "Pristine".


----------



## MistaKrizz (26. Dezember 2013)

Sollte man auf die "warnungen" von den Entwicklern reagieren oder kann ich es ohne probleme spielen? was ist denn das problem von DayZ?
Außerdem: läuft es auf ner 7970@ghz/3570k?



MFG


----------



## Robonator (26. Dezember 2013)

Ja es läuft auf dem System und das Spiel ist halt noch sehr buggy. Du kannst es zocken, musst aber mit Bugs rechnen.


----------



## MistaKrizz (26. Dezember 2013)

gut dann stehts auf der steam-einkaufsliste 




MFG


----------



## MezZo_Mix (26. Dezember 2013)

Ein kollege hat n AMD 955 und eine HD6950. Das Spiel kann er nur auf Ultra LOW zocken um überhaupt 50FPS zu haben  in FullHD


----------



## s1mple1337 (26. Dezember 2013)

hi leute,

mein Dayz SA macht probleme... sobald ich nur im menü bin schaltet sich mein rechner für 1sec aus und startet dann von selbst neu.

psu 850W
cpu i7 2600k auf 4,5ghz offset -0,05
gpu evga gtx 780 TI classified atx

rechner is prime95 und intel burn test high mem usage stable
video mem mit vmt überprüft und ohne fehler

mit meiner gtx580 lief noch alles ohne probleme, andere games funktionieren einwandfrei... treiber wurden vor gpu tausch deinstalliert und cmos mit neuer gpu gecleart

bin echt ratlos^^


----------



## Low (26. Dezember 2013)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Ein kollege hat n AMD 955 und eine HD6950. Das Spiel kann er nur auf Ultra LOW zocken um überhaupt 50FPS zu haben  in FullHD


 
Habe einen AMD x4 955 BE und eine HD 7870 und Spiele auf High in Full HD. Außerhalb von Städten habe ich 100 FPS und in Städten (bzw. überall wo viele Gebäude sind) 20-30 FPS.
Überlege mir eine neue Haswell CPU zu kaufen, wenn es denn die MIN FPS erhöhren würde.


----------



## Robonator (26. Dezember 2013)

> psu 850W


Welches genau?


----------



## SpotlightXFX (26. Dezember 2013)

Low schrieb:


> Habe einen AMD x4 955 BE und eine HD 7870 und Spiele auf High in Full HD. Außerhalb von Städten habe ich 100 FPS und in Städten (bzw. überall wo viele Gebäude sind) 20-30 FPS.
> Überlege mir eine neue Haswell CPU zu kaufen, wenn es denn die MIN FPS erhöhren würde.


 
Dito  aber den i5 , droppe aber genauso herunter..^^


----------



## s1mple1337 (26. Dezember 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Welches genau?



Thermaltake Toughpower  
Thermaltake - Global - Toughpower 850W Cable Management - W0131

ist jetzt 2 jahre bei mir in betrieb


----------



## MistaKrizz (26. Dezember 2013)

Würde fast behaupten, dass es daran liegt. 




MFG


----------



## Robonator (26. Dezember 2013)

Das NT ist eigentlich ordentlich. Zumindest wenn man HwLuxx vertrauen darf  
Ob es daran liegt wage ich mal zu bezweifeln. Wie sehen die Temperaturen aus? Tritt das wirklich nur bei DayZ auf oder auch bei anderen Spielen?


----------



## s1mple1337 (26. Dezember 2013)

nur dayz standalone... eben dayz mod gespielt was ja doch noch sehr ähnlich ist aber pc hat nicht rebootet.

gpu und cpu kommen kaum dazu auf temperatur zu kommen da er ja teils sogar schon im menü rebootet.

mit prime95 oder intel burn test bekomm ich ihn schon auf 65°C hoch... gestern noch artic mx-2 von cpu runter gemacht und flüssig metall liquid ultra drauf gemacht

gpu bekomm ich in furmark auf 77°C

was noch auffällig ist dass ich mit low setting ca 5min ingame bleiben dann und mit high settings ich sofort rausflieg

selbst wenn ich prime furmark dayz mod im hintergrund und noch nen V-RAM test gleichzeitig mach rebootet er nicht... also kann ich mir schwer vorstellen dass das netzteil zusammen bricht


----------



## MezZo_Mix (26. Dezember 2013)

SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Dito  aber den i5 , droppe aber genauso herunter..^^


 
Kann ich nur bestätigen


----------



## Brez$$z (26. Dezember 2013)

s1mple1337 schrieb:


> nur dayz standalone... eben dayz mod gespielt was ja doch noch sehr ähnlich ist aber pc hat nicht rebootet.
> 
> gpu und cpu kommen kaum dazu auf temperatur zu kommen da er ja teils sogar schon im menü rebootet.
> 
> ...


 
Mal Graka Treiber neue drauf? Beta drauf?


----------



## s1mple1337 (26. Dezember 2013)

kein beta treiber aber den werde ich jetzt mal versuchen 331.93


----------



## kero81 (26. Dezember 2013)

[Teaser Trailer] *DayZ SA* - Auf Tour mit den Jungs - YouTube


----------



## Brez$$z (26. Dezember 2013)

falls mein char mal über den jordan geht, häng ich mich auch mal 1-2 stündchen an euch ran


----------



## s1mple1337 (26. Dezember 2013)

eben auch arma 3 ohne probleme gespielt und dayz sa geht auch mit beta treiber nicht... schon neu installiert und profile gelöscht... alles nichts gebracht

ich denkt ich muss wohl auf einen neuen build warten


----------



## Seven (26. Dezember 2013)

Hat das schon einer gefunden?


----------



## kero81 (26. Dezember 2013)

Cool, ne noch nich gefunden.


----------



## Deeron (26. Dezember 2013)

Auch noch nicht ^^ habt ihr auch das problem, dass die zombies durch alle türen laufen können? Ps.: Gerade erfolgreich den Flughafen und die Base leergeräumt


----------



## Seven (27. Dezember 2013)

Ja! Bei mir laufen die auch durch Wände.


----------



## s1mple1337 (27. Dezember 2013)

ok liegt doch an der PSU bei mir...
mein Thermaltake Toughpower 850W liefert an der 12V Schiene 30A und die EVGA 780TI Classifield benötigt 42A auf 12V.

Bin aber nur darauf gekommen weil AC4:BF auch reboots ausgelöst hat... komischer weise komm ich bei Benchmarks oder zb BF4 mit 150resi upscale nicht an dieses limit.

Hab jetzt Corsair AX860 mit 72A bestellt


----------



## SpotlightXFX (27. Dezember 2013)

Noch so nen Böller ^^
Nen Dark power P10 mit 5/650W hätte gereicht xD
So 1337 beiträge , absofort wird nixmehr geschrieben


----------



## s1mple1337 (27. Dezember 2013)

hätte leider nich gereicht
be quiet! Leise Netzteile & Kühlungsprodukte für Ihren PC

gibt nur 25A auf 12V raus


----------



## kero81 (27. Dezember 2013)

SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Noch so nen Böller ^^
> Nen Dark power P10 mit 5/650W hätte gereicht xD
> So 1337 beiträge , absofort wird nixmehr geschrieben


 
Du bezeichnest Corsair Netzteile als "Böller"?! Vielleicht solltest Du jetzt wirklich nichts mehr schreiben.  Corsair baut qualitativ hochwertige Netzteile.^^


----------



## Z-STAR (27. Dezember 2013)

So, jetzt klinke ich mich hier auch mal ein. 

Nach mehreren Tagen des Überlebens in Chernarus 2.0 findet man schon so manches "High-End" Gear (Jedenfalls für den aktuellen Stand)  ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Komplett Schwarz (lol2k aka Pyro)
Militär Outfit (Z-STAR einmal mit Close Combat Equipment und einmal als Sniper)

Am effektivsten haben wir Equipment in kleineren Gruppen gefarmt.

Aber die meiste Sicherheit und den meisten Spaß hatten wir mit der gesamten Truppe (Shout-out an Snake, Robo, Juli, Pyro und Azrail). 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Somit haben wir gemeinsam, auf der gesamten Map, viele interessante Orte entdeckt und schon so manche lustige, nervenaufreibende Situationen erlebt und trotzdem sind wir immer noch mit Herzblut und Dank dem Gear, mit steigender Paranoia dabei.


----------



## kero81 (27. Dezember 2013)

Oh, ein Rheinland-Pfälzer.


----------



## -Fux- (27. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab den TS-Server mal in den Startpost kopiert 
Sobald ich meinen Weihnachtsurlaub beendet habe, wird der Thread komplett aktualisiert. 
Ich bitte um etwas Geduld.
Grußl


----------



## henderson m. (27. Dezember 2013)

Hi ! Super screens und wirklich nice gear...!

Ich hab gestern auch eine schöne session gehabt mit ein paar leute hier aus dem Forum, war super. Wir haben uns von der Küste bis zum devils castle durchgeschlagen und wirklich gut abgestaubt 
Hier nocheinmal die IP adresse vom TS3 falls jemand auch lust hat in der Gruppe zu spielen:

*93.90.180.186*

Vielen Dank nochmals an den clan der diesen Server für uns zur verfügung stellt!


----------



## pphs (27. Dezember 2013)

wird der preis der early-access version bei release des spiels gegengerechnet?


----------



## -Fux- (27. Dezember 2013)

pphs schrieb:


> wird der preis der early-access version bei release des spiels gegengerechnet?



Nein, die fertige Version ist beim Kauf der alpha inklusive


----------



## shadie (27. Dezember 2013)

Wieso gegengerechnet?!
Frühe Alpha 23,99 € - Alpha kostenlos - fertiges Game kostenlos

Das ist ja grad der Vorteil wenn du früh einsteigst.

Bin als Neuling in Sachen Arma und DayZ eingestiegen und muss echt sagen, dass ich da ganz gut reingefunden habe.
Die Steuerung ist sehr komplex, das macht es für Neulinge nicht grad einfach aber man findet sich rein.

Was ich an dem Game richtig genial finde ist die Grafik, man kann gefühlt endlos weit gucken, das sieht einfach nur grandios aus und schafft Atmosphäre.

Das lustigste aber zugleich verstörendste Erlebnis war als ich eine Gruppe beobachtet habe auf die ein einziger Spieler zu liefer (natürlich mit ner Axt wie kann´s anders sein), naja der Kollege wurde erst mal"überwältigt" und danach schön abgezapft 

Bis jetzt wurde ich noch nicht erschossen oder sonstiges, wenn man seine Umgebung gut im Blick hat kann man schießwütigen Menschen einfach aus dem Weg gehen.
Werde die Tage auch mal in den TS Channel kommen, vielleicht kann man ja noch was lernen


----------



## cap82 (27. Dezember 2013)

So langsam werd ich auch warm mit dem Spiel :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab allerdings auch knapp 3 Stunden für das Gear gebraucht. Davor war ich schon voll ausgerüstet, dann kam ich in nen Hinterhalt am Airfield (einer sprang aus dem Gebüsch und hat sofort losgefeuert), hab ihn aber erwischt.
Hatte dann kaum noch Blut und bin Richtung Vybor, am Industriegebiet mit dem großen Schornstein hab ich dann mein Ende gefunden. Ich war in dem roten Backsteinhaus, 2 kamen rein, ich vor Schreck sofort beide erschossen, dann kam noch ein dritter, der hat mir dann das Licht ausgeknipst..


----------



## Crush182 (27. Dezember 2013)

Ich habs mir jetzt auch gekauft.
...ich konnte es einfach nicht mehr abwarten 

Das Problem ist jetzt nur... ich bin ein absoluter Noob xD

(Beim ersten Spawn wurd ich nach 100m von nem Zombie gekillt, der eigentlich noch ziemlich weit weg war... und dann stand er aufeinmal hinter mir... -.- )

Ich bin nun an nem Strand gespawnt, von wo aus ich direkt 5-6 Hochhäuser sehen kann.
Nach dem ich 100m gelaufen bin, stand ich vor nem Airfield und nebendran ist ein Militärlager.

In dem Militärlager habe ich dann ne m4a1 mitsamt munition und ne grüne Weste gefunden.
Dann bin ich nochmal 100m weiter und nun steh ich vor nem Dorf.

Aber ich trau mich nicht mehr weiter 

Airfield, Dorf und Militärlager auf einem Haufen (direkt am Strand)... da sind doch bestimmt ne menge Leute unterwegs, oder?


Edit: Ach ja... die Steuerung raff ich auch noch nicht so ganz... ne MENGE tasten 
Und von der Performance her: "kotzgrenze"  -~25 bis 30 Frames im Durchschnitt.

Gibt`s da Einstellungen, die sich besonders auf die Performance außwirken?


----------



## lol2k (27. Dezember 2013)

cap82 schrieb:


> [...] Davor war ich schon voll ausgerüstet, dann  kam ich in nen Hinterhalt am Airfield (einer sprang aus dem Gebüsch und  hat sofort losgefeuert), hab ihn aber erwischt.
> Hatte dann kaum noch Blut und bin Richtung Vybor, am Industriegebiet mit  dem großen Schornstein hab ich dann mein Ende gefunden. Ich war in dem  roten Backsteinhaus, 2 kamen rein, ich vor Schreck sofort beide  erschossen, dann kam noch ein dritter, der hat mir dann das Licht  ausgeknipst..



Diese Grafik scheint nach 1,5 Jahren aktueller denn je! 



Crush182 schrieb:


> Ich habs mir jetzt auch gekauft.
> ...ich konnte es einfach nicht mehr abwarten
> [...]
> In dem Militärlager habe ich dann ne m4a1 mitsamt munition und ne grüne Weste gefunden.
> ...



Hahaha, keine 5 Minuten im Spiel und gleich ne m4 in der Hand - da hast du ja einen guten Start ins Spiel hingelegt! Die meisten finden in der Zeit eine Axt um sich zu verteidigen. 
Jetzt heißt es Nahrungsmittel und Flüssigkeit, Kleidung mit mehrere Taschen und einen Rucksack finden, um noch mehr Gegenstände mitnehmen zu können!



Crush182 schrieb:


> Edit: Ach ja... die Steuerung raff ich auch noch nicht so ganz... ne MENGE tasten
> Und von der Performance her: "kotzgrenze"  -~25 bis 30 Frames im Durchschnitt.
> 
> Gibt`s da Einstellungen, die sich besonders auf die Performance außwirken?


 
Am besten mal "Fraps" anwerfen, ins Spiel gehen und mal beobachten was die FPS so machen wenn du an den Reglern drehst. 
Generell sei gesagt:

In der Wildnis: 40-60 FPS
Im Dorf: 30-40 FPS
In einer Stadt: 15-30 FPS

Hier mal meine Settings

Was die Steuerung angeht - Options --> Controls


----------



## Deeron (27. Dezember 2013)

Kleiner Tipp: In jedem dorf gibt es so Pumpbrunnen. Dort kann man trinken so viel man will. Ob man es auch in leere flaschen abfüllen kann, habe ich noch nicht ausprobieren können.


----------



## cap82 (27. Dezember 2013)

jep geht auch, dazu musst du die Flasche in der Hand haben und in der 1st Person sein.


----------



## Uniwaq (27. Dezember 2013)

wie ich rauslese sind ja doch einige Richtung Norden unterwegs. Das toll.. war ich auch, hab aber gaaarkein getroffen -es könnte ruhig mehr los sein (finde ich!)  
Da man immer wieder gefragt wird: 
Die Standalone hat nur 40 Spieler,.. scheint für mich langweilig. Und wenn Du stirbst, Du musst JEDES verdammte Haus wieder neu looten, und das sehr genau. Da Essen auch in den Ecken zu finden ist, reicht nicht einfach "durchzurennen"  Alles Logisch... aber nicht grad frustfrei.
Dann das Essen genau inspizieren !? wenn die Verpackung beschädigt ist.. sollte man es nicht essen ? -glaube daran bin ich krepiert ^^
Dann hat dein Char ständig!! hunger und durst.. -.- und wenn du mal eine Alkoholflasche findest, nachdem du 30-40 Häuser durchsucht hast..bist du glücklich, mit der du deine Wunden desinfizieren kannst..
Also wie gesagt..das echt Spielbar-gut, aber der Gedanke nach einem Tot wieder neu zu looten..puh.. ^^

Sonst hat sich die Map schick verändert! Und das Game ist Survival auf ganz hohen Niveu..

..wollte nur mal ergänzen ohne die begeisterten (Fan..-) Spieler hier anzugreifen 
Das Game wird weiter gepacht und wird sich bestimmt weiter zum Positiven verändern.. 
Was bucks angeht..bin ich eh nicht so genau.. alles war Spielbar..keine Abstürtze.


ach..und ich finde, es sollte ruhig mehr Rucksäcke als Motorradhelme zufinden sein -.- ^^


----------



## Deeron (27. Dezember 2013)

Frage: wenn ich nicht durstig bin, nicht hungrig, nicht blute (aber verletzt war), woran kann es liegen, dass mein bild weiterhin schwarz-weiß ist?


----------



## Uniwaq (27. Dezember 2013)

schlecht gegesssen oder infizierte Wunden? (Alkohol?)

..eine Ergänzung zu Bugs hab ich noch. Wenn ich jemanden erschlage..rutsch der mir meist über die ganze Map, oder ist einfach weg  :p das nervt etwas..


----------



## MezZo_Mix (27. Dezember 2013)

Deeron schrieb:


> Frage: wenn ich nicht durstig bin, nicht hungrig, nicht blute (aber verletzt war), woran kann es liegen, dass mein bild weiterhin schwarz-weiß ist?


 
Zu wenig Blut. Iss viel und dein Blut generiert sich und du solltest wieder Farben bekommen. Oder jemand gibt dir eine Bluttransfusion


----------



## lol2k (27. Dezember 2013)

Uniwaq schrieb:


> Die Standalone hat nur 40 Spieler,.. scheint für mich langweilig. Und wenn Du stirbst, Du musst JEDES verdammte Haus wieder neu looten, und das sehr genau. Da Essen auch in den Ecken zu finden ist, reicht nicht einfach "durchzurennen"  Alles Logisch... aber nicht grad frustfrei.
> Dann das Essen genau inspizieren !? wenn die Verpackung beschädigt ist.. sollte man es nicht essen ? -glaube daran bin ich krepiert ^^
> Dann hat dein Char ständig!! hunger und durst.. -.- und wenn du mal eine Alkoholflasche findest, nachdem du 30-40 Häuser durchsucht hast..bist du glücklich, mit der du deine Wunden desinfizieren kannst..
> Also wie gesagt..das echt Spielbar-gut, aber der Gedanke nach einem Tot wieder neu zu looten..puh.. ^^



Ja, momentan sind es noch 40 Spieler - die Anzahl wird aber erhöht sobald das Spiel im Zuge der Alpha optimiert wird. Somit entstehen mehr Kapazitäten für Spieler, Gegenstände, Zombies und Vehicle. 

Zum Loot: Der wird einmalig mit dem Server(re)start platziert. War schon jnd. vor dir dort, wirst du natürlich nichts mehr finden bis zum nächsten Serverrestart. Dann muss man zwangläufig weiterziehen..

Momentan ist es egal welchen "Zustand" die Nahrungsmittel haben, man kann sie problemlos konsumieren. Nur Früchte bilden eine Ausnahme - sie werden aber schon durch den Namen speziell gekennzeichnet (wie bspw. _rotten_ kiwi)

Zum Nahrungsmittel- und Flüssigkeitsbedarf: Zu Beginn an einem Flusslauf/See/Brunnen "volltrinken", bis die Meldung erscheint, dass der Magen gefüllt ist. Danach hat man sehr lange Ruhe! Das Selbe gilt fürs Essen. Achtung- wenn man es übertreibt, übergibt sich der Charakter. Diese Animation kann man nicht abbrechen! 

DayZ bedeutet Looten, Überleben und Sterben - und die goldene Regel aus der Mod gilt noch immer:

"Don`t get attached to your gear"


----------



## Uniwaq (27. Dezember 2013)

aha ok, gut. Dann hatte ich vielleicht Blutmangel.


----------



## henderson m. (27. Dezember 2013)

Kann aber auch sein dass es schon langsam nacht wird *klugscheiss*


----------



## Uniwaq (27. Dezember 2013)

^^ 
..also könnte man auch bald Häuser meiden, wo eh schon die Türen offen stehen.. war wohl wer drin, hat ausgeräumt. Das spart etwas frust..

Server wechseln geht auch nicht einfach?! muß immer warten, damit er mich auf ein spiel lässt..


----------



## kero81 (27. Dezember 2013)

Wusstet ihr schon das man Rucksäcke in Rucksäcken in Rucksäcken in Rucksäcken........ stapeln kann?  Und man zwei Gewehre und ne Nahkampfwaffe mitführen kann?


----------



## Brez$$z (27. Dezember 2013)

lol2k schrieb:


> Zum Nahrungsmittel- und Flüssigkeitsbedarf: Zu Beginn an einem Flusslauf/See/Brunnen "volltrinken", bis die Meldung erscheint, dass der Magen gefüllt ist.


 
Achtung, jedes Nahrungsmittel wirkt sich auch anderst auf Durst und Hunger aus! 
Reis z.b zieht dir Wasser ab wie nochwas, sättigt aber gut. D.h Erst Reis essen und dann an einem Brunen z.b volltrinken!



kero81 schrieb:


> Und man zwei Gewehre und ne Nahkampfwaffe mitführen kann?


Muss man dafür die z.b die Axt weghauen? oder wie tut das mit den Gewehren, hab es noch nicht Probiert



Hab was lustiges entdeckt in steam, bei den DayZ empfehlungen ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robonator (27. Dezember 2013)

> Muss man dafür die z.b die Axt weghauen? oder wie tut das mit den Gewehren, hab es noch nicht Probiert


Act auf dem Rücken, Gewehr 1 auf den Rücken und Gewehr 2 vom Boden via Mausrad aufheben. Du müsst das Gewehr in deiner Hand allerdings für jegliche Aktionen auf den Boden legen.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (27. Dezember 2013)

Gerade ne 3er Gruppe ausgelöscht. Ich war friedlich am Looten da fängt einer von denen an mich an zu schießen. die ersten beiden Tot der andere muss mit Low Blood disconnectet sein. Schon schlecht  wenn man sowas  anfängt und verliert. Ich nutze wenigstens meine Umgebung als Deckung und baller nicht im stehen drauf los


----------



## Brez$$z (27. Dezember 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Act auf dem Rücken, Gewehr 1 auf den Rücken und Gewehr 2 vom Boden via Mausrad aufheben. Du müsst das Gewehr in deiner Hand allerdings für jegliche Aktionen auf den Boden legen.


 
naa das bockt nicht, ich nehm regelmäßig alles aus der hand zum schnellen Sprinten


----------



## Seven (27. Dezember 2013)

Und steht nen gruppen zocken an? würd gern mal wieder in ner Gruppe durch die gegen laufen


----------



## henderson m. (27. Dezember 2013)

jo also ich sollte dann so um ca. 21:00 uhr im dayZ TS3 sein und mal darauf los zocken ^^


----------



## Crush182 (27. Dezember 2013)

Kann man bei euch eig auch als Anfänger mitmachen?

...Ich nehme mal an, es ist der TS3 Server aus dem Start post? 




lol2k schrieb:


> Am besten mal "Fraps" anwerfen, ins Spiel gehen und mal beobachten was die FPS so machen wenn du an den Reglern drehst.
> Generell sei gesagt:
> 
> In der Wildnis: 40-60 FPS
> ...



Thx  -werd nachher mal ein bisschen "rumbasteln" 

-Das mit der Steuerung ist mir ja auch klar... es sind halt nur SO VIELE Tasten, die mit irgendetwas belegt sind


----------



## henderson m. (27. Dezember 2013)

Crush182 schrieb:


> Kann man bei euch eig auch als Anfänger mitmachen?
> 
> ...Ich nehme mal an, es ist der TS3 Server aus dem Start post?
> 
> P



natürlich , jeder kann mitmachen!! egal ob first time oder pro


----------



## Uniwaq (28. Dezember 2013)

irgendwie, ist es möglich das man sich regeneriert. Nachdem ich von Zombies angefallen wurde "oh nein wieder fängt mein Char an zu stöhnen, wegen paar abbekommenen schlägen" -hab ich viel gefuttert, gesessen und gelegen (sichere stelle) und damit es nicht zu langweilig wird..ab auf den Desktop ^^
Nun fand ich meine M4 (Military base südlich, Flugfeld im Norden) aber nirgends Munition. Nur leere Magazine.. -erst dachte ich die seien voll..und wollte auf zwei Typen jagt machen die mir in Stary schon begegneten "geh weiter, nicht stehenbleiben" 
-an der Base kam ich grad umme Ecke und sie gingen von mir aus Richtung weck.. Glückgehabt, die machten einen sehr nervösen eindruck ^^ zurecht bei mir 
wollte echt mit leeren Magazinen jagt machen auf sie. das Viel mir dann auf, als ich erste schießübungen machen wollte "oh gar keine munni in den Magazinen :p
ich hab andere munni..aber keine pistol oder 7.62er da -.- mal abwarten.. werde nochmal da hin auf einem frischen server, und dann geht's vielleicht weiter. Am Flugfeld war ich auch..und dachte das war es gewesen mit mir.. wurde 2 mal angeschossen.. klang nach sniper. Bin blutent und schwarz/weiß in den Wald gerannt.. wieder verarztet und gefressen... wieder jemanden getroffen, aber begrüßten uns nur. gut. weggerannt und "geruht"
zur Zeit stöhnt die memme noch etwas rum -hat aber wieder Farbe bekommen ..bin bis auf passende ammo gut gerüstet. ..ach Vitamin pillen hab ich auch geschluckt..


----------



## Robonator (28. Dezember 2013)

> ich hab andere munni..aber keine pistol oder 7.62er da -.-


Du hast eine M4 und keine Muni für sie, hast aber andere Muni aber leider keine 7.62er bzw .45ACP für die Pistole? Da bleibt doch nur noch die 5.56er übrig und die ist für die M4


----------



## kero81 (28. Dezember 2013)

Uniwaq schrieb:


> Glückgehabt, die machten einen sehr nervösen eindruck ^^ zurecht bei mir


 
Hört sich aber nicht so an als müsste man nervös werden bei dir, mit leerem Magazin jagt es sich schlecht...


----------



## Uniwaq (28. Dezember 2013)

7.62 munni und für ein Colt, +1911er munni

hab eine m4 und ein FX45


----------



## Uniwaq (28. Dezember 2013)

test test test ^^


----------



## Brez$$z (28. Dezember 2013)

vorhin mim kollege aufm Big Airfield nen kerl beobachtet, der hat sich ma dumm angestell^^ 
mitten übers airfield gerannt, zig Zombies am arsch hängen  und uns hat er garnicht wahr genommen.
Ham ihm dann aber nix gemacht, der war schon beschäftigt genug ^^

muni hab ich jetzt fast schon zu viel. so an die 250-300 kugeln, braucht man eig nicht, aber die munibox is ja recht 
Platzsparend

@ uniwaq, test geglückt, aber doppelposts sind ungern gesehen ;D 
und deine auflösung ist mal nicht zeitgemäß^^


----------



## kero81 (28. Dezember 2013)

Uniwaq schrieb:


> 7.62 munni und für ein Colt, +1911er munni
> 
> hab eine m4 und ein FX45


 
7,62 ist aber nicht für die M4.


----------



## Uniwaq (28. Dezember 2013)

"ich hab andere munni..aber keine pistol oder 7.62er da " Zitat mich selbst
.. etwas verwirrent..ok
Ich meinte:
ich hab andere Munni! aber keine für meine Pistole oder kein Gewehr für meine 7.62 Munition.

Das Bild musste ich verkleinern


----------



## Brez$$z (28. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab schon ewig Muni für die Pistole und die Pistole selbst, aber erst vohin endlich ein Magazin gefunden^^


----------



## Robonator (28. Dezember 2013)

Ich glaube aber das die Pistole ein wenig Buggy ist, da ich dort mittlerweie schon 3 Magazine reingeladen habe. Ohne sie abzufeuern oder sonstiges. Das Ding hat die Magazine einfach gefressen


----------



## Brez$$z (28. Dezember 2013)

Was etwas buggy ist, ich seh magazine rumliegen, schaue drauf "empty" geh mit tap drauf und es ist voll


----------



## Uniwaq (28. Dezember 2013)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> Was etwas buggy ist, ich seh magazine rumliegen, schaue drauf "empty" geh mit tap drauf und es ist voll


 
dann schmeiß ich meine alle auf den Boden und teste das. ^^


----------



## lol2k (28. Dezember 2013)

Infoübersicht zum Gesundheitssystem

Standalone Status Effects - DayZDB


----------



## MezZo_Mix (28. Dezember 2013)

Ich hoffe es kommt ein Update womit das Interface bzw Inventar, endlich flüssig abläuft. In form von es Reagiert sofort auf eine Aktion. Die schnell tasten 1-9 Reagieren mal so langsam das, er bei mir manchmal die Axt einpackt auspackt und wieder einpackt. In einem Gefecht mies


----------



## kero81 (28. Dezember 2013)

Das liegt daran das diese Interaktionen von Server abgerufen werden.

Hab da mal n paar Minuten aus einem unserer Abende mitgeschnitten. 

[DayZ Standalone] Auf Tour mit den Jungs *Genetisch begabt* - YouTube


----------



## efdev (28. Dezember 2013)

ohh ich hasse die server restarts gestern 5min vor restart kurz meinen rucksack auf den boden gelegt wieder aufgenommen die nächsten 4-5 häuser leer gemacht, und nach restart steh ich wieder im ersten haus und mein rucksack samt muni weg  zumindest bin ich wieder beschäftigt.

hat auch jemand den bug wenn er auf einer seiten vom green mountain lang läuft einfach zurückgesetzt wird und das spiel freezt also keine eingaben mehr funktionieren ?


----------



## cap82 (28. Dezember 2013)

kero81 schrieb:


> Das liegt daran das diese Interaktionen von Server abgerufen werden.
> 
> Hab da mal n paar Minuten aus einem unserer Abende mitgeschnitten.
> 
> [DayZ Standalone] Auf Tour mit den Jungs *Genetisch begabt* - YouTube



LooooL BAMM - TOT...

Da hört man ja so einige Dialekte raus - Berliner, Pflälzer... Wer issn da alles dabei hier ausm Forum?


----------



## Brez$$z (28. Dezember 2013)

Was mich ein wenig nervt, ist das die Leiche "verschwindet" beim ausloggen, kollege von mir is gestorben (von dem Frachtschift runter gefallen xD xD ) und ich wollte noch ein wenig sein gear retten.
er wollte neu spawnen das ging aber nicht, also is er vom server runter und neu drauf zack war die leiche weg  

Dann Später ist uns einer auf dem Feld begegnet, mit der M4 in der hand, mich anvisierend. Meinen Kollegen hat er garnicht gesehn glaub ich.
Ich hab ihn abgeschossen, er fiel um und logt sich aus.... die leiche war weg. kein loot.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das Boot is cool, aber viele viele räume und aufpassen das man net runter fällt


----------



## kero81 (28. Dezember 2013)

Na das mit dem Loot der Leichen und das respawnen beim ausloggen wird glaube ich im nächsten Patch gefixt. Jetzt für den Moment finde ich das garnicht sooo schlimm. Es is halt ne Pre-Alpha und ich für meinen Teil such mir mein Zeug lieber zusammen. Alles andere is m.M.n. total Langweilig.

@cap
Ich bin der einzige im Clan der hier angemeldet ist, oder hier zumindest aktiv ist.


----------



## Brez$$z (28. Dezember 2013)

kero81 schrieb:


> Na das mit dem Loot der Leichen und das respawnen beim ausloggen wird glaube ich im nächsten Patch gefixt. Jetzt für den Moment finde ich das garnicht sooo schlimm. Es is halt ne Pre-Alpha und ich für meinen Teil such mir mein Zeug lieber zusammen. Alles andere is m.M.n. total Langweilig.
> 
> @cap
> Ich bin der einzige im Clan der hier angemeldet ist, oder hier zumindest aktiv ist.


 

ja der Weltuntergang is es nicht^^ is ja Alpha, aber wäre uns gerade recht gewesen, mein kollege war noch total "nackig" 
da wäre etwas loot gerade recht gewesen


----------



## Deeron (28. Dezember 2013)

Grad eine Schöne Runde mit zwei Forenmitgliedern hingelegt... Bis uns ein Battlelogger aufm Airfield erwischt hat. -..-


----------



## kero81 (28. Dezember 2013)

Battlelog?!  Du meinst wohl Serverhopper?


----------



## Uniwaq (28. Dezember 2013)

Server "wechsel" ist bei mir garnicht möglich. Wenn ich mich auslogge und einlogge "Confimation of Changes,  -not connect to Server"
und da muß ich lange warten bis ich weiter Gamen kann.


----------



## kero81 (28. Dezember 2013)

Wad???


----------



## KornDonat (28. Dezember 2013)

kero81 schrieb:


> Das liegt daran das diese Interaktionen von Server abgerufen werden.
> 
> Hab da mal n paar Minuten aus einem unserer Abende mitgeschnitten.
> 
> [DayZ Standalone] Auf Tour mit den Jungs *Genetisch begabt* - YouTube


 

Scheint ja ne ganz lustige Truppe zu sein 
Bin momentan am überlegen ob ich mir Dayz jetzt schon hol oder erst später, hätte zumindest richtig Lust darauf ^^


----------



## kero81 (28. Dezember 2013)

Also es macht schon viel Spaß. Ich für meinen Teil denke aber das, wenn man sehr viel spielt, die Luft schnell raus geht. Da noch nicht so viel Content da ist, gibts dementsprechend wenig zu tun. Ausser die echt wunderbar veränderte Map erkunden kann man sich bloß seine Ausrüstung zusammen suchen, das Medizin System versuchen zu verstehen und solche Dinge und dann PVP betreiben. Großartig mehr ist da jetzt noch nicht möglich. Ich werde z.b. jetzt auch erstmal ne Pause machen bis wieder neuer Content dazu gekommen ist. Ansonsten verliere ich zu schnell die Lust an DayZ.


----------



## Uniwaq (28. Dezember 2013)

Wenn ich mich auslogge und etwas später wieder ein, kommt das.


----------



## kero81 (28. Dezember 2013)

Bist Du der elmar135 in Steam der das schon im Thread: Deutsche Diskussion - Alpha Feedback​ gefragt hat?


----------



## Uniwaq (28. Dezember 2013)

Nein, ..ich musste grad disconnecten..und wieder das gleiche. 
NEIN -ich bin auch kein Combat logger.. sondern spawne unglücklicherweise im Militär camp ^^ sah eine Taschenlampe.. und bin schnell raus da.
Will doch nur Munni finden -.-
Das erinnerte mich vorhin an Arma 3, da hat ich auch den Fehler.. ein Router Neustart hatte geholfen,..so wie eben auch. Kann auch zufall sein. aber jetzt grad läufts.


----------



## kero81 (28. Dezember 2013)

Wer redet denn von Combat Logging?  Ich versteh deine Post sehr oft überhaupt nicht Uniwaq...


----------



## MezZo_Mix (28. Dezember 2013)

Die meisten Server mit 0 Spielern oder nur sehr wenig. Funktionieren nicht. Da hab ich den selben Error.


----------



## Uniwaq (28. Dezember 2013)

Das merke ich!

Man könnte es aber denken, wenn jemand von ein und ausloggen berichtet. KÖNNTE der verdacht aufkommen einen C logger hier zu haben 

egal, macht nix.



Edit:
Gott ey.. un nu isses auch noch dunkel ^^ -auf manchen Servern.

Edit:
Spawnen in son Camp ist echt mit sehr schlechten Gefühlen behaftet  ständig ist da wer. Grad dort.  Egal, bin weggerannt und lebe noch, danke fürs mitgefühl ^^ 

achja.. also ich hab keine Fehlermeldung mehr, wenn ich den Router kurz aus der Steckdose ziehe, und neu starten lasse. Wie gesagt, das hatte ich bei Arma3 auch..


----------



## AbGedreht (29. Dezember 2013)

Hey,

Hab seit gestern die DayZ SA, allerdings sehe ich dass die Server momentan mit nur maximal 40 Spieler laufen.
Hat Dean Hall nicht mal was von mehreren Hundert erwähnt? 

lg


----------



## MezZo_Mix (29. Dezember 2013)

Das wird noch er will erst die Serverstrucktur Optimieren und all das. Ich glaube als nächstes kommen erstmal die Tiere rein  und hoffentlich ein Performance update.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (29. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin DayZ-Neuling und habe mal bei der Mod meinem Kumpel zugeguckt. Sah ganz schön kompliziert aus, die Steuerung. Man kann sich seperat zum Zielen auch noch umsehen, dass Inventar war auch gewöhnungsbedürftig. Kann man sich das Game als Neuling holen, oder eher die Mod?


----------



## henderson m. (29. Dezember 2013)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Ich bin DayZ-Neuling und habe mal bei der Mod meinem Kumpel zugeguckt. Sah ganz schön kompliziert aus, die Steuerung. Man kann sich seperat zum Zielen auch noch umsehen, dass Inventar war auch gewöhnungsbedürftig. Kann man sich das Game als Neuling holen, oder eher die Mod?



Ich muss sagen nach 1 stunde kommt man relativ gut zurecht mit der steuerung...am besten man ändert sich ein paar sachen so wie man es braucht unter configure. 
Ich habe die Mod noch nie gespielt und komme sehr gut mit allem zurecht. 
Was noch dazu kommt ist noch der relativ hohe input lag. Vorallem beim anwählen der tasten 1-9, passiert es mir oft dass ich die m4 raushole und sofort wieder einpacke....aber hey das ist die alpha und bis auf ein paar bugs und performance problemen steht sie wirklich gut im futter


----------



## Cyco89 (29. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin auch DayZ Neuling! Ich habe mir das Game gekauft, weil ich schon damals die Reviews zur Arma 2 mod sehr interessant fand, und der Kauf hat sich schon jetzt für mich gelohnt! im momentanen Entwicklungsstand finde ich das Spiel allerdings nicht sehr anfängerfreundlich. Ich brauchte ca. 3 Stunden um das Gameplay, mit samt Steuerung, Looting etc. zu verstehen. Gerade der nicht vorhandene Lootspawn (soweit ich weiß nur bei Serverrestart), kann für Anfänger schon echt frustrierend sein. Vorallem dann wenn man eine ganze Stadt durchsucht hat und man ausschließlich Motorradhelme und Bandanas fand... Ich hab mir nun einen Server gesucht auf dem immer nur max 10 Leute zocken und es immer Tag ist, das war schon sehr hilfreich! Hatte jetzt auch das Glück, dass ich zufällig direkt bei Server restart in einer nördlichen militarty Base war und mich da mit einer M4 samt munition und anderen Equipment ausrüsten konnte! 
Also wer bereit ist sich auf nur ein halbfertiges Spiel einzulassen und nicht einen 0815 Shooter erwartet, der kann sich das Game gern kaufen meiner Meinung nach!

Also wer bereit ist sich auf ein nur halbfertiges


----------



## cap82 (29. Dezember 2013)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Ich bin DayZ-Neuling und habe mal bei der Mod meinem Kumpel zugeguckt. Sah ganz schön kompliziert aus, die Steuerung. Man kann sich seperat zum Zielen auch noch umsehen, dass Inventar war auch gewöhnungsbedürftig. Kann man sich das Game als Neuling holen, oder eher die Mod?


 
Spring lieber jetzt ins kalte Wasser, die Mod spielt sich wieder komplett anders als die Standalone. Du hast in der SA viel mehr Möglichkeiten, was das Gear betrifft:

- Du kannst Kopfbedeckung, Shirts, Jacken, Westen, Hosen, Schuhe wechseln, was dir dann auch mehr Inventarslots bringt.
- Du kannst Waffenaufsätze, Griffe und Schalldämpfer selbst nach deinen Wünschen zusammensetzen, Magazine mit Munition auffüllen.
- Du musst aufpassen was du isst: Bitte keine Rotten Fruits!
- Bei Dosenfutter ist es im Moment noch egal ob der Status "Badly Damaged" oder "Pristine" ist, für die Dosen brauchst du aber nen Öffner, oder Screwdriver, oder Messer. Mit den letzteren verlierst du aber  beim Öffnen etwas von deinem Essen.
- Du kannst jetzt auch aus Flüssen, Seen, und Brunnen/Wasserpumpen trinken, kannst aber auch davon krank werden.
- Bandagen solltes du vorher mit Alkohol/Desinfektionsmittel reinigen, wenn sie nicht "Pristine" sind, sonst kannst du krank werden. Dann helfen nur Antibiotics. Auch die Wunden kannst du mit Alkohol reinigen.

All diese Punkte sind in der Mod anders gelöst und du müsstest wieder bei Null anfangen.

Deswegen würde ich an deiner Stelle gleich die SA spielen.


----------



## Brez$$z (29. Dezember 2013)

So mein ü 10h Char ist in einen hinterhalt geraten^^ kein gegner gesehen, keine kontaktaufnahmen rein garnichts, einfach bam^^

was ich schlim find sind die jenigen die an der Küste stehen und den Neuspawnern das leben schwer machen. Warum einen killen der nicht mal was zum angreifen hat?
bin jetzt 2 mal an der küste gestorben, das 3te mal konnte ich grade noch so abwenden. Verstehe den Sinn leider nicht ganz, ich hatte weder Gear noch war ich eine Gefahr.
man lauert absichtlich den leuten auf. War aber in der Mod auch schon so, leider.


----------



## HomeboyST (29. Dezember 2013)

Schön das sich hier doch viele Anhänger finden.  

Werde gleich mal Essen kochen und danach..ca, 16 Uhr mal los düsen 
Falls wer mitkommen möchte...


----------



## Uniwaq (29. Dezember 2013)

Jop..manche Leute haben SEHR viel zeit und hocken einfach rum. Wenn ich öfter Schüsse hörte von der gleichen Stelle, kannst diese auch umrunden und von hinten angreifen. Grad bei Otmel und den riesigen Berg bei Elektro -sehr lustig.
Ich muß auch neu anfangen, das Connection Problem gestern hat mich mein Gear gekostet.
Die Steuerung ist Top, wenn man sich mit angefreundet hat.

..neuanfang ist bei der Alpha wieder  mit Frust verbunden, grad weil ich weiß, das nur Sachen bei Server restart Spawnen, und viele Hütten einfach leer geräumt sind.


----------



## henderson m. (29. Dezember 2013)

HomeboyST schrieb:


> Schön das sich hier doch viele Anhänger finden.   Werde gleich mal Essen kochen und danach..ca, 16 Uhr mal los düsen  Falls wer mitkommen möchte...



Super!

Also ich bin auch spätestens ab ca. 18:00 Uhr  am TS3 server! Dann bis später


----------



## efdev (29. Dezember 2013)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> So mein ü 10h Char ist in einen hinterhalt geraten^^ kein gegner gesehen, keine kontaktaufnahmen rein garnichts, einfach bam^^


 
mach dir nix drauß mein 8h char ist kampflos untergegangen nach nem disco einfach wieder neu gespawnt das find ich schlimmer als erschossen werden.


----------



## Brez$$z (29. Dezember 2013)

Ja ich mach mir nix drauß^^ hatte ja gut Fun mit dem Char, mich nervts nur das ich jetzt erst mit dem 3ten versuch von der küste weg gekommen bin.
beim dritten Versuch ca 1km von der küste, immer noch kein Gear, "hände hoch".... sich zu ergeben ist schwachsinnig, ich versuch da lieber zu schießen (wenn ich schießeisen hätte)
oder zu flüchten.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (29. Dezember 2013)

Mein Kumpel ist der absolute Killer  Bei der Mod hat er 3 Typen gefunden, die zusammenarbeiten und sagt: "Don't shoot me, I am friendly!" Die fragen ihn, was er will. Er sagt, dass er alleine ist und jemanden sucht, mit dem er zusammenarbeiten kann. die sagen Ja und behalten ihn in einer top Formation im Auge: 1 vorne, 2 hinten und mein Kumpel in der Mitte. Plötzlich fällt ein Schuss von einem Sniper in so einem Krankenhaus. Mein Kumpel nutzt die Situation und knallt alle 3 ab  Der Sniper hat ihn nicht erwischt xD Win-Situation haha


----------



## Deeron (29. Dezember 2013)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Mein Kumpel ist der absolute Killer  Bei der Mod hat er 3 Typen gefunden, die zusammenarbeiten und sagt: "Don't shoot me, I am friendly!" Die fragen ihn, was er will. Er sagt, dass er alleine ist und jemanden sucht, mit dem er zusammenarbeiten kann. die sagen Ja und behalten ihn in einer top Formation im Auge: 1 vorne, 2 hinten und mein Kumpel in der Mitte. Plötzlich fällt ein Schuss von einem Sniper in so einem Krankenhaus. Mein Kumpel nutzt die Situation und knallt alle 3 ab  Der Sniper hat ihn nicht erwischt xD Win-Situation haha


Sowas nenne ich maximal Glück ^^.
Sich eine Panik zu Nutze zu machen ist nicht das schwierigste. Der kühle Kopf macht da das meißte.


----------



## henderson m. (29. Dezember 2013)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Mein Kumpel ist der absolute Killer  Bei der Mod hat er 3 Typen gefunden, die zusammenarbeiten und sagt: "Don't shoot me, I am friendly!" Die fragen ihn, was er will. Er sagt, dass er alleine ist und jemanden sucht, mit dem er zusammenarbeiten kann. die sagen Ja und behalten ihn in einer top Formation im Auge: 1 vorne, 2 hinten und mein Kumpel in der Mitte. Plötzlich fällt ein Schuss von einem Sniper in so einem Krankenhaus. Mein Kumpel nutzt die Situation und knallt alle 3 ab  Der Sniper hat ihn nicht erwischt xD Win-Situation haha


 
so ein böser bandito !!!

wenn das jemand in deiner 3er gruppe macht ist der frust groß  dann erst mal 3 tage kein DayZ mehr haha

aber manchmal muss man auch auf die dunkle seite der macht .....


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (29. Dezember 2013)

Sowas macht er aber öfter ^^ So kriegt man richtig Loot ^^


----------



## Brez$$z (29. Dezember 2013)

Wo eiert ihr eigentlich grade so rum? Bin jetzt erst bei Nadezhdnio, bin zwischen cherno und elektro gespawnt und will erst mal wieder zu meinem kollegen gelangen


----------



## Uniwaq (29. Dezember 2013)

Grad endlich Munni gefunden. Und dann kam ein Server restart..ich nochmal nach Munni geschaut, dort war zwar wieder etwas Munni, aber nicht soviel wie beim letzten restart. Bedeutet, das sich die Dinge auch verändern und wechseln die man looten will, -man findet nicht das gleiche immer wieder an der gleichen Stelle nach einem restart..
so jedenfalls mein Eindruck.


----------



## Brez$$z (29. Dezember 2013)

Uniwaq schrieb:


> Grad endlich Munni gefunden. Und dann kam ein Server restart..ich nochmal nach Munni geschaut, dort war zwar wieder etwas Munni, aber nicht soviel wie beim letzten restart. Bedeutet, das sich die Dinge auch verändern und wechseln die man looten will, -man findet nicht das gleiche immer wieder an der gleichen Stelle nach einem restart..
> so jedenfalls mein Eindruck.


 
wäre auch zu einfach und langweilig wenn immer der exakt selbe loot an der selben stelle wäre oder nicht


----------



## Deeron (29. Dezember 2013)

Ab kurz nach 20 Uhr gemeinschaftliche Spielrunde. TS-Adresse steht im Startpost


----------



## Uniwaq (29. Dezember 2013)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> wäre auch zu einfach und langweilig wenn immer der exakt selbe loot an der selben stelle wäre oder nicht


 
Jop.. aber ich denke , das manche drauf hoffen. Deswegen mein Statement und Test dazu!


----------



## Siones (29. Dezember 2013)

Mh...Bin gerade leicht verwirrt.... habe nun schon das 2. Mal das Problem, dass mein alter Char einfach weg ist. Ich hatte mich vor napp 2 Stunden ganz normal aufgeloggt. Jetzt wollte ich weiter zocken und fange wieder bei 0 an . Das ganze Gear und der Char sind weg. Ich war nicht verletzt oder Krank, kann man auch sterben wenn man offline ist ??? 
Ansonsten muss ich sagen, habe ich  mir das Game vor knapp 3 Tagen gekauft und schon 20 Stunden darin versenkt ^^. Den Mod hab ich nicht gespielt, aber bei  der Standalone-Version konnte ich mich nicht mehr zurück halten.
Bin bis jetzt ziemlich überrascht, habe fast nur positive Begegnungen mit anderen Spielern gehabt. Mit dem Menü und den Tastenbelegungen bin ich immer noch leicht überfordert ,weswegen meine Spielerfahrung bis jetzt darin besteht Essen und Trinken zu finden und wenn möglich nicht immer von Zombies getötet zu werden  .
Wenn ihr auch richtige Low-bobs mitnehmt , wäre ich bei einer abendlichen Session auch mal dabei.^^


----------



## SpotlightXFX (29. Dezember 2013)

Kannst du bei uns natürlich mitspielen 
Waren bzw. sind immernoch noch Noobs


----------



## MistaKrizz (29. Dezember 2013)

spiels jetzt schon 3 tage mit nem kumpel, und bin begeistert. ich such nur ne mosin mit nem long-range scope... wo findet man die? Hab schon unmengen an 7.62mm munition! Oder eignet sich die m4 besser zum snipen?
Gibts ne möglichkeit, chernaus-karten zusammenzu "kleben" und gibt es zufällig einstellungen, mit der man andere spieler am einfachsten erkennt? die meisten auf die ich stoß sind schießwütige bandits, die von hinten angreifen und trotzdem schießen, wenn ich sag, dass ich friendly bin.





MFG


----------



## X2theZ (29. Dezember 2013)

hatte schon mal klebeband gefunden. vielleicht kann man die kartenschnipsel ja zusammen kleben.


----------



## Brez$$z (29. Dezember 2013)

War vorhin mim kollege unterwegs, bin leider ne treppe runtergeglitcht und hab mir die Hacksen gebrochen.
Hab ihm all mein loot gegeben und mich geopfert^^ im nachhinein ham wir rausgefunden das net nur Painkillers ect.pp helfen
sondern das man angeblich mit den Stöcken die man so findet eine Bein Schienen kann


----------



## efdev (29. Dezember 2013)

X2theZ schrieb:


> hatte schon mal klebeband gefunden. vielleicht kann man die kartenschnipsel ja zusammen kleben.



du musst kartenteile nur übereinander legen soweit ich das jetzt gesehen habe und dann wird es zu einer.


----------



## MistaKrizz (29. Dezember 2013)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> War vorhin mim kollege unterwegs, bin leider ne treppe runtergeglitcht und hab mir die Hacksen gebrochen.
> Hab ihm all mein loot gegeben und mich geopfert^^ im nachhinein ham wir rausgefunden das net nur Painkillers ect.pp helfen
> sondern das man angeblich mit den Stöcken die man so findet eine Bein Schienen kann



Gibts mehrere möglichkeiten. Entweder man kombiniert stöcken und bandagen -> Schiene zum heilen von brüchen oder morphin zum selberspritzen.




MFG


----------



## efdev (29. Dezember 2013)

ist man mit den stöcken auch langsamer oder belastet und man läuft schlechter und kann sich nicht ducken oder ähnliches ?


----------



## z4x (29. Dezember 2013)

MistaKrizz schrieb:


> Sollte man auf die "warnungen" von den Entwicklern reagieren oder kann ich es ohne probleme spielen? was ist denn das problem von DayZ?
> Außerdem: läuft es auf ner 7970@ghz/3570k?
> 
> MFG



Man kann es eigentlich ohne Probleme spielen, gibt nur wenig Waffen bisher. 
Ich hab fast die gleiche graka R9 280x und Spiele auf Max problemlos.

Manchmal tauchen bei mir jedoch so Fehler auf, wie Schatten der sich schnell über den Boden bewegt. Aber das ist ein Bug glaub ich..


----------



## Deeron (30. Dezember 2013)

An den TE:
Nach mehreren Runden mit Community-Mitgliedern, habe ich eine Steamgruppe erstellt.
URL: Steam Community :: Group :: PCGHX-DayZ

Vielleicht könnte man diese in den Startpost aufnehmen. Das macht das Spielen zusammen evtl einfacher.

LG Deeron.


----------



## Jack77 (30. Dezember 2013)

habt ihr nicht noch mehr solche tipps?
habe mich schon gefragt wozu man die stöcke braucht...

auch weiß ich nicht genau wie ich kaputte items (habe grad einen defekten Kompass gefunden) wieder repariere (zange geht nicht..!?).

Good Hunting...
Jack


----------



## Deeron (30. Dezember 2013)

Den zustand von Bandagen kann man mit Desinfektionsspray verbessern. Auch Spritzen und Stofffetzen sollte man desinfizieren, da man sonst wieder krank werden kann.
Werd das mal in einer nächsten Abendlichen Spielrunde zum ausprobieren anregen.

Weiteres:
Der Defibrilator kann nicht an Leichen benutzt werden. An Ohnmächtigen kann man ihn zwar verwenden, allerdings bringt es nicht.
Ohnmächtige können nicht (nur?!) mit dem Epi-Pen wieder zurück geholt werden. (Jedenfalls ging es gestern nicht)


----------



## guss (30. Dezember 2013)

Sollte man nicht auch eine Basis bauen können in der Standalone? Ist das schon implementiert?

Ich habe mir das Spiel auch bereits gekauft, komme im Moment aber leider aus Zeitmangel nicht zum Zocken. Sobald sich das ändert schaue ich auch mal im TS vorbei. Die Idee mit der Steam Gruppe finde ich schon mal super.

Grüsse
Guss


----------



## efdev (30. Dezember 2013)

guss schrieb:


> Sollte man nicht auch eine Basis bauen können in der Standalone? Ist das schon implementiert?
> 
> Ich habe mir das Spiel auch bereits gekauft, komme im Moment aber leider aus Zeitmangel nicht zum Zocken. Sobald sich das ändert schaue ich auch mal im TS vorbei. Die Idee mit der Steam Gruppe finde ich schon mal super.
> 
> ...



nein etwas in der art ist noch nicht vorhanden genauso keine autos zelte und son irgendwelcher kram es ist nur das nötigste im spiel damit es spielbar ist an features ist im moment noch nichts implementiert außer das hunger und krankheitssystem.


----------



## Uniwaq (30. Dezember 2013)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> Was mich ein wenig nervt, ist das die Leiche "verschwindet" beim ausloggen, kollege von mir is gestorben (von dem Frachtschift runter gefallen xD xD ) und ich wollte noch ein wenig sein gear retten.
> er wollte neu spawnen das ging aber nicht, also is er vom server runter und neu drauf zack war die leiche weg
> 
> Dann Später ist uns einer auf dem Feld begegnet, mit der M4 in der hand, mich anvisierend. Meinen Kollegen hat er garnicht gesehn glaub ich.
> ...




Weil du ja meintest meine Auflösung, die verkleinert war, sei nicht "zeitgemäß"
-will ich doch mal den Leuten hier zeigen ..das meine gtx670 so super Grafik zaubert wie Deine beiden Amd´s ^^^^


----------



## efdev (30. Dezember 2013)

das sieht aber nicht besonders gut aus vielzu verschwommen.


----------



## Robonator (30. Dezember 2013)

efdev schrieb:


> das sieht aber nicht besonders gut aus vielzu verschwommen.


 
Schaut aus als wenn Post Processing noch aktiv wäre und dazu halt die JPEG komprimierung.


----------



## Seven (30. Dezember 2013)

Ich verstehe nict wie leute mit diesem Post-Processing zocken koennen. In Arma bzw DayZ wird einfach nur das Bild verschwommen. Bekomme da immer mega Augenkrebs... xD


----------



## MezZo_Mix (30. Dezember 2013)

Meine GTX 670 Zaubert besonders gute Bilder


----------



## Uniwaq (30. Dezember 2013)

Jop.. Blur und PostP. und dies dreckige Hbao shit ist selbstverständlich aus. Und das ist natürlich meine Spielgrafik, nix extra fürs Foto hochgestellt + wie ihr sagt..Verkleinerung die Originalbilder haben 6-7 MB  
Wie mit HochQuali Musik Dateien..die sin auch größer..je besser die Quali..brauch ich aber hier kein sagen :p ich weiß.

So war eigendlich in die Holzfällerstadt unterwegs..da kam ich an dem Schiffchen vorbei.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (30. Dezember 2013)

Ich stell auch nichts Extra hoch  Ich zock so


----------



## Uniwaq (30. Dezember 2013)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Ich stell auch nichts Extra hoch  Ich zock so


 
Wir haben zeitgleich gepostet.. warst nicht gemeint. (laut Uhrzeit nicht ganz,..ich war aber in der Küche zwischendurch beim Posten ^^ )

Ein hoch auf unsere Economischen Singlekarten !


----------



## Brez$$z (30. Dezember 2013)

Uniwaq schrieb:


> Weil du ja meintest meine Auflösung, die verkleinert war, sei nicht "zeitgemäß"
> -will ich doch mal den Leuten hier zeigen ..das meine gtx670 so super Grafik zaubert wie Deine beiden Amd´s ^^^^


 
ja zockst du jetzt auf der auflösung? oder hast du es fürs uploaden verkleinert?
Bisle schwammig dein bild, mach mal lieber Post Processing aus. Dann siehts gleich noch besser aus 

und ps: DayZ unterstütz noch kein CF


----------



## kero81 (30. Dezember 2013)

Jo, DayZ kann schon echt gut aussehen.  Hab n bissl wenig Blut, daher der graue Schleier.


----------



## Robonator (31. Dezember 2013)

Aber ich weiß nicht. Mal abgesehen von den netten neuen Lichtern und Wolken ist die Engine irgendwie nicht ganz so atmosphärisch wie die von Arma 2.


----------



## kero81 (31. Dezember 2013)

Wie meinstn das Robo?


----------



## cap82 (31. Dezember 2013)

Das doch die Arma2 Engine..


----------



## Crush182 (31. Dezember 2013)

Ich glaube schon... ja 

-War übrigens ein schöner Abend vorgestern 
(Bis ich zu doof war ne Treppe runter zu gehen xD )


----------



## Deeron (31. Dezember 2013)

Hey ich sehe mich ^^ 
Gern wieder so ne Eunde  unsere Steamgruppe hat schon 9 Mitglieder XD


----------



## kero81 (31. Dezember 2013)

Es ist ne Modifizierte Version der Arma 2 Engine. Modifiziert, Infiziert... passt ja.


----------



## Robonator (31. Dezember 2013)

cap82 schrieb:


> Das doch die Arma2 Engine..


 
Das ist die Engine von Take On. Eine modifizierte Variante der Arma 2 Engine. 


> Wie meinstn das Robo?


Ich mein das so wie ich es gesagt habe. Ich finde sie nicht so atmosphärisch. Bei Arma 2 kam eine bessere Atmosphäre rüber und die Landschaft wirkte für mich irgendwie besser. In der Stnadalone ist alles irgendwie so... anders.


----------



## Brez$$z (31. Dezember 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Das ist die Engine von Take On. Eine modifizierte Variante der Arma 2 Engine.
> 
> Ich mein das so wie ich es gesagt habe. Ich finde sie nicht so atmosphärisch. Bei Arma 2 kam eine bessere Atmosphäre rüber und die Landschaft wirkte für mich irgendwie besser. In der Stnadalone ist alles irgendwie so... anders.


 
Ich finde es nahezu identisch, merke da kein großen unterschied. Bisher hats bei mir aber nur ein einziges mal geregnet + Blitz, Donner


----------



## kero81 (31. Dezember 2013)

Das ja komisch Robo.  Liegts also an der Map wegen der Atmo? Versuch dich z´nur zu verstehen, bzw. nach zu vollziehen was du genau meinst.  Wenn ich jetzt mal so genau drüber nachdenke kommt bei mir gar keine Atmo auf. Ich hab immer nur Angst vor anderen Spielern. Aber so ne Atmo wie z.b. in Metro kommt bei mir weder in der mod noch in der SA auf.


----------



## henderson m. (31. Dezember 2013)

Also ich finds einfach nur genial...für mich verbindet dieses spiel gta5, world of warcraft, minecraft, battlefield und counterstrike....
Und das schon jetzt im völlig unfertigen zustand. Freu mich dass ich von DayZ hier im forum erfahren habe.
Danke auch an die pcgh truppe mit der ich die letzten tage im ts3 gezoggt habe...waren einige epic moments und echt spaßige stunden!!!
Man sieht sich dann wieder am 09.01


----------



## Deeron (31. Dezember 2013)

Da kommt mir doch glatt die idee für ein team match in den kopf


----------



## henderson m. (31. Dezember 2013)

Deeron schrieb:


> Da kommt mir doch glatt die idee für ein team match in den kopf



Coole idee, könnten wirklich mal zwei squads basteln und uns in einer stadt bekriegen ))


----------



## timetoremember (31. Dezember 2013)

Dee rosa Mützengang ist einfach die beste! Meeeega viel spaß gehabt die letzten Tage!


----------



## Lexros (31. Dezember 2013)

Jaja die rosa Mütze hat dich gerettet....

Dialog beim Schiff:
Da oben steht einer schieß.....
Aber der hat ne Mütze auf....
Ich sehe die nicht schieß....
Aber die rosa Mütze.....
Man das bin ich, ich hab ne Mütze auf...
Krass die Mütze hat dir das Leben gerettet...

EPIC 

Ich werde definitiv mich immer wieder gerne eurer Gruppe anschließen

Bin übrigens BulletTooth

@Rob das mit der Atmo kann ich atm nicht nachvollziehen. Hab die Mod auch gezockt und als ich wusste wie die Zombis "funktionieren" war das alles trivial. Ich meine hey wenn sie dich spotten dann rennen sie in Cherno erts mal zum Zebrastreifen um die Straße zu überqueren. Ich meine WTF ein Zombie der die Verkehrsregeln beachtet, spätesten ab dem Zeitpunkt war die Atmo bei mir weg  Von Origins rede ich gar nicht, das ist mehr ein shooter.
Das Thema hatten wir gestern auch im TS. Beim Häuser oder Unterschlupf bauen muss man echt aufpassen das man die Grundidee des Spiels nicht unterwandert. Wenn du ein Haus mit einem Arsenal an Knarren hast dann ist das sterben ebenfalls wieder trivial. Und das ist es was schockt.....

Ich denke mal die Atmo Problematik kann bei dir dadurch gegeben sein, das nur eine handvoll Zombies in game ist und diese sehr schwach sind sowie durch die Wände buggen.


----------



## Lexros (31. Dezember 2013)

Geil fand ich auch den Moment wo 2 Leuten die Handschellen angelegt wurden und der Schlüssel nach dem aufschließen der ersten Handschellen aus dem Inventar verschwunden war. 

Ich weiß zwar nicht ob man die jetzt nur ein mal benutzen kann oder das ein Bug ist, aber die Stille danach und das anschließende lachen...unbezahlbar.


----------



## Deeron (1. Januar 2014)

Frohes neues


----------



## KornDonat (1. Januar 2014)

Also wenn ich hier so eure Geschichten lese bekomme ich immer mehr Lust auf die DayZ SA ^^
Ich glaub ich werde se mir heute mal kaufen 

Ach ja und Frohes Neues


----------



## Deeron (1. Januar 2014)

KornDonat schrieb:


> Also wenn ich hier so eure Geschichten lese bekomme ich immer mehr Lust auf die DayZ SA ^^ Ich glaub ich werde se mir heute mal kaufen   Ach ja und Frohes Neues



Dann nimm dir schonmal den ts server in die favoriten und schreib mir ne pn mit deinem steamnamen oder adde mich da. Dann hol ich dich in die steamgruppe zum zusammen spielen .
@ALL: 
Nachdem ich heute Nachmittag gut 10 mal nach dem Tod an der Ostküste respawnt bin und der Bereich auch von Spielerleichen übersäht war (Selbstmord), äußere ich die Vermutung, das die Spawnpoints Serverübergreifend an die Ostküste verlegt wurden um die Distanz zu den Militärbasen im Westen zu erhöhen.

LG


----------



## efdev (1. Januar 2014)

@all
kein ahnung ob ihr das alle mitgekriegt habt aber der revolver ist jetzt auch zu finden und wurde anscheinend einfach überall statt der m4 abegelegt das ding ist überall.


----------



## Deeron (1. Januar 2014)

efdev schrieb:


> @all kein ahnung ob ihr das alle mitgekriegt habt aber der revolver ist jetzt auch zu finden und wurde anscheinend einfach überall statt der m4 abegelegt das ding ist überall.



Gibt es trotzdem noch die m4 zu finden?


----------



## efdev (1. Januar 2014)

klar aber die ist seltener geworden meine ich ich hab noch keine ganze gefunden vom NW airfield bis zeleno.


----------



## Brez$$z (1. Januar 2014)

Was heißt keine "ganze" ? liegen in den Militärgebäuden mit der zelle unten drin jetzt keine M4 mehr drinne?
Ich finds ehrlich gesagt ganz gut das sie seltener geworden ist. die M4 hatte ja echt jeder nach kurzer zeit


----------



## Deeron (1. Januar 2014)

Nen Revolver häufer zu machen ist aber auch nicht gerade effektiv ^^.

Wenn sich das din verhält wie in echt macht es größeren Schaden wie die .45Pistole... Ist dafür aber ungenauer und hat nur 6 Schuss und braucht länger zum nachladen... Müsste man mal ausprobieren, welche von den beiden stärker ist.


----------



## Brez$$z (1. Januar 2014)

Die Pistole hab ich einmal genutzt, danach nie wieder. Fand sie zu ungenau, so lang man eine M4 hat kann man die Pistole gut und gerne weglassen!
Aber das ist ja auch gut so, wenn man nicht ne m4 an jeder ecke findet muss man halt auch ein revolver nehmen. Aber mit einem Revolver legt man 
sich nicht mit jedem an oder


----------



## Deeron (1. Januar 2014)

Naja... Das ist halt so ne sache. Spieler mit gutem Aim können mit nem Revolver ohne Probleme 6 Leute schnell hintereinander umhauen... Ich finde das die .45er und die Magnum gleichberechtigt verteilt werden sollte um Aim-Pros und CQB-Streufeuer-Spieler gleichermaßen zu bedienen. Ich komme zb besser mit der Pistole klar.


----------



## MistaKrizz (1. Januar 2014)

Ich würde allgemein die schusswaffenspawnrate verringern. nicht jeder soll mit ner m4 rumlaufen. sonst ist das surviven ja viel zu einfach, mit schusswaffe können dir die zombies garnix anhaben, mit nur ner axt schon.




MFG


----------



## Deeron (1. Januar 2014)

MistaKrizz schrieb:


> Ich würde allgemein die schusswaffenspawnrate verringern. nicht jeder soll mit ner m4 rumlaufen. sonst ist das surviven ja viel zu einfach, mit schusswaffe können dir die zombies garnix anhaben, mit nur ner axt schon.  MFG



Dazu müsste aber ersteinmal der Nahkampf überarbeitet werden. Hitboxen, Lags, Zombie-Ki, Schlagfrequenz usw. Erst dann ist meiner Meinung nach ein  guter Nahkampf möglich.


----------



## MistaKrizz (1. Januar 2014)

Deeron schrieb:


> Dazu müsste aber ersteinmal der Nahkampf überarbeitet werden. Hitboxen, Lags, Zombie-Ki, Schlagfrequenz usw. Erst dann ist meiner Meinung nach ein  guter Nahkampf möglich.



Ist ja noch ne pre-alpha 




MFG


----------



## KornDonat (1. Januar 2014)

So hab mir dann auch DayZ geholt


----------



## Brez$$z (1. Januar 2014)

KornDonat schrieb:


> So hab mir dann auch DayZ geholt


 
Wichtig ist, das du evt zu den anderen hier ins TS gehst, sonst kommt man etwas schwer rein am anfang.
Und lass dich nicht entmutigen wenn du mal stirbst


----------



## KornDonat (1. Januar 2014)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> Wichtig ist, das du evt zu den anderen hier ins TS gehst, sonst kommt man etwas schwer rein am anfang.
> Und lass dich nicht entmutigen wenn du mal stirbst



Werd ich definitiv machen alleine schon, weil ich völlig orientierungslos bin bzw. die Map nicht all zu sehr kenne hab zwar die Mod 1-2 mal gespielt aber mehr auch nicht


----------



## Deeron (1. Januar 2014)

Selbst Leute die die Mid intensiv gespielt haben und die Städte kennen, verlaufen sich ^^


----------



## cap82 (1. Januar 2014)

Wenn ihr Probleme mit den Zombies im Nahkampf habt, einfach warten bis sie bei euch sind und dann während ihr auf sie einschlagt im Kreis um sie herum laufen. Funktioniert bei mir einwandfrei.


----------



## efdev (1. Januar 2014)

@Brez$$z
im grunde hab ich keine m4 gefunden bisher außer ein acog gestern und ein paar andere einzelteile wie handguard und buttstock das wars auch schon.


----------



## Brez$$z (1. Januar 2014)

Ja war eben mim kollege aufm Großen Airfield, keine M4 gefunden. Wir haben schon welche, aber ich hab halt mal geschaut wie sie jetzt spawnen. 
Zockt ihr nacher wieder? würde nacher ggf. auch mal mit daddeln, steh grad am kleinen airfield rum


----------



## KornDonat (1. Januar 2014)

Ich werde heute auch auf jeden Fall noch DayZ zocken mal schauen wie die SA jetzt so ist ^^ 
Wäre dann auch nicht schlecht wenn sich jemand finden würde der mir Geleitschutz gibt


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (1. Januar 2014)

Was komisch ist: Das Standalone wurde schon Anfang 2013 angekündigt. Sie hauen es 1 Jahr später raus und sagen, dass das Game in 1 Jahr in der Beta (!) ist. Was haben die in der Zeit gemacht?


----------



## Brez$$z (1. Januar 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Was komisch ist: Das Standalone wurde schon Anfang 2013 angekündigt. Sie hauen es 1 Jahr später raus und sagen, dass das Game in 1 Jahr in der Beta (!) ist. Was haben die in der Zeit gemacht?


 
Du kannst das Projekt DayZ Standalone nicht mit anderen Games messen! hier steht kein riesen Entwikler-Team ala Dice, Valve oder 4A dahinter 

edit: Falls wer die Chernarus+ Karte zum ausdrucken oder so braucht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## matteo92 (1. Januar 2014)

Mal ne kurze Frage. Wenn ich als renne, kriegt dann mein Char schneller Durst ? Irgendwie is der nämlich Dauer Durstig


----------



## MistaKrizz (1. Januar 2014)

kanns sein, dass in devils-castle und black mountain rein garnix spawnt?




MFG


----------



## Brez$$z (1. Januar 2014)

Also, wenn du rennst wirst du schneller durstig, das kann sein. Daher an Brunnen (bäche und flüsse sind nicht so gut) voll trinken bis er sagt das er voll ist, dann sofort aufhören.
Kann sein das er 15-20 mal trinken muss, aber dann hast du lange lange ruhe.

zu MistaKrizz, es spawnt aber es liegt unter der Decke, wenn man die treppe in dem Turm 2-3 stufen runter geht kann man es unter der decke fliegen sehen.
Ist aber meist auch kein sonderlicht guter Loot


----------



## efdev (1. Januar 2014)

hätte erst den post von Brez$$z lesen sollen.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (1. Januar 2014)

Kleiner Tipp. Ihr habt keine Waffe trifft einen Überlebenden und aus irgendeinem Grund wollt ihr ihn umbringen. Haut 2 mal auf den Kopf, er sollte Runterfallen und macht so weiter nach 3-4 Hits ist er schon tot


----------



## matteo92 (1. Januar 2014)

Wieso wird man eigentlich Am Airfield immer abgeballert. Trau mich da schon gar nicht mehr hin o_O


----------



## efdev (1. Januar 2014)

matteo92 schrieb:


> Wieso wird man eigentlich Am Airfield immer abgeballert. Trau mich da schon gar nicht mehr hin o_O


 
willst du deine besten spielzeuge mit anderen teilen und angst haben dass sie sie dir weg nehmen ?

@all

kennt jemand das problem wenn man durch die gegend läuft und dann wird man plötzlich zurück auf eine ältere position geportet und das spiel reagiert nur noch auf alt+f4 ?


----------



## Brez$$z (1. Januar 2014)

efdev schrieb:


> kennt jemand das problem wenn man durch die gegend läuft und dann wird man plötzlich zurück auf eine ältere position geportet und das spiel reagiert nur noch auf alt+f4 ?



Ist mir einmal passiert als der Server abgeschmiert ist oder ein neustart gemacht hat, jedenfalls erst 2-3 mal zurück geportet und dann kam "seit 10 sekunden kein verbindung zum server" und ab dem moment ging auch 
garnichts mehr


----------



## efdev (1. Januar 2014)

bei mir passiert das ganze auch so selbst wenn der server noch läuft ein paar bekannten ist das auch schon passiert.
find ich nur recht nervig zig mal den selben weg für nix gehen.


----------



## Brez$$z (1. Januar 2014)

Ah ich glaub jetzt weiß ich was du meinst ^^ Ich hatte das auch, wurde ca 500 meter zurückgesetzt und ich hab mich nur im Kreis gedreht ohne das ich was machen konnte.
Das hatte ich aber erst ein einziges mal in über 40 Spielstunden


----------



## lipt00n (2. Januar 2014)

Ich habs mir gegen Mitternacht auch endlich gekauft und bin bis eben gerade mit nem Kumpel durch good old Chernarus gezogen.

Es gefällt mir jetzt schon besser als die Mod im Sommer 2012 und läuft auch massiv stabiler als damals. Die fehlenden Features (Tiere etc.) kann man noch gut verkraften.
Das oft bemängelte "Es gibt keinen Loot, es gibt zu wenige Zombies" kann ich so nicht unterschreiben. In der Mod waren es mir viel zu viele Zombies, da konnte man ja keine 3 Schritte machen, ohne entdeckt zu werden -das war dann teilweise schon zu viel Actiongameplay. Wir haben hier in jeder Siedlung welche gefunden (Server war wohl "frisch") und auch genug niedergestreckt, nervig waren sie aber zu keiner Zeit. 
Und der knappe Loot hat auch seinen Reiz. Man muss eben wirklich richtig danach suchen, was einen besser bei der Stange hält. 

Das sind natürlich beides Dinge, die nicht so bleiben, aber unspielbar ist es deswegen auf keinen Fall. Es hat richtig viel Spaß gemacht, mal wieder da durch die Gegend zu streifen. Und die Verbesserungen an der Map und an der Optik sind grandios.

Ich freu mich auf die nächsten Updates!


----------



## sinchilla (2. Januar 2014)

ich will es mir heute auch kaufen...habe chernarus scho durch arma 2 ausgiebig kennengelernt.

kann mir jemand ein server empfehlen mit ts am besten...will nich als blutiger noob im magen eines zombies enden bzw. der kugelfang für jemanden sein...

bzw. wenn ich ein charakter speicher ( mit tollen vollen rucksack) hab ich den dann nur auf diesem einen server oder kann ich damit auch auf anderen spielen?

bzw. brauch ich ein zelt oder so zum speichern oder wie geht das?

& kann mir jemand anhaltspunkte zu performance geben? hab arma 2 mit nem x2 6000 ( 2x 3ghz) & ner 8800gt gespielt...was halbwegs ging auf medium bis low( & relativ geringer sichtweite etwa 1,5km oder so)

also wie ist die performance auf ner amd-karte im vergleich zu nvidia? & wie gut skaliert die engine mit mehrkern-cpu`s?


----------



## Lexros (2. Januar 2014)

Hello Leutz,

ich war gestern mit paar Leuten unterwegs und musste mich leider abmelden, bin dann auch nicht mehr wieder gekommen. Sorry dafür, mir ist was dazwischen gekommen. Ansonsten war es wieder grandios.

Nachdem ich alleine losgezogen und zu den anderen bei Green Mountain gestoßen bin, waren wir zu viert. Es war noch eine Gruppe unterwegs die zuvor einen von uns bei dem Turm von Green Mountain geschubst haben. Dadurch war unsere Gruppe gesplittet. Wir 4 überzeugten uns zunächst davon das Green Mountain clear war. Anschließend sind wir über Pogorevka und Rogov nach Stary Sobor, wo wir lange die Stadt observierten. Mir sind dann 3 schwer bewaffnete Jungs aufgefallen die am Stadtrand Richtung Novy Sobor unterwegs waren. Hab nicht gefeuert, da sie in Bewegung waren und ich meinen ersten Schuss nicht verfehlen und somit meine Position eventuell verraten wollte. 

Mittlerweile war unser Kollege der in den Tod gestürzt war verhungernd in der Kirche bei Nowy Sobor wo wir auch hin sind. 

Und dann ist es passiert, es fielen Schüsse. Einer von uns ging direkt down. Zu dem Zeitpunkt befand ich mich hinter der Kirche lief direkt bei einem Schuppen in Deckung und wartete ab. Wildes Geschrei im Teamspeak, es war das perfekte Chaos  Dann sah ich einen und feuerte, er fiel um. Ich wollte schon meine Position wechseln als der Typ wieder aufstand, hatte ich so auch noch nicht aber anscheinend ist ein ballistischer Helm zu was zu gebrauchen, deshalb entschied ich mich für das mexikanische entladen meines M4 und feuert ein ganzes Magazin in den Kerl. Dann blieb er liegen. In dem Moment wurde ich auch von seinem Kollegen beschossen ich legte mich in Deckung und wollte nachladen.

Der Schreck saß tief als es nicht ging. Ich drückte alle Knöpfe und mein Charakter machte die absurdesten Sachen. Zeigt den Mittelfinger setzte sich hin, hob die Hände. Völlig panisch loggte ich mich aus. 

Auf einem anderen server wechselte ich das Magazin und loggte wieder um . Dadurch hatte ich mir natürlich einen unfairen Vorteil verschafft weil die Gegner mich nicht finden konnten und sich auf meine anderen beiden Kollegen in der Kirche konzentrierten. Nichts desto trotz ging ich vorsichtig vor. Die Kollegen in der Kirche lenkten die Gegner ab in dem sie mit Ihnen sprachen ich umrundete das Gebäude geduckt und langsam laufend. Zum Glück waren die beide verbliebenen sich Ihrer Sache wohl sehr sicher und liefen um die Kirche aßen und tranken. Schließlich sah ich einen und nahm ihn ins Visier. 
Der vorsichtige Day Z Spieler vergeudet niemals seinen ersten Schuss . Der erste muss sitzen. So wartete ich bis er stehen blieb zielte auf sein Torso, da er keine taktische Weste hatte und nach dem ersten Schuss fiel er auch um. Direkt wechselte ich die Position, allerdings hatte sich der dritte dann verkrümmelt nachdem seine beiden Kollegen umgefallen sind. 

Die ganze Aktion dauerte.... Ich hab keine Ahnung. Raum und Zeit hatten keine Bedeutung mehr. Meine Adrenalinwert war enorm und das ist es was Day Z ausmacht. In keinem anderen Shooter ist man so darauf bedacht nicht zu sterben und mit seinem Char verbunden. 

Ich darf auch stolz verkünden das mein Char nun bereits sein 1 wöchigen Geburtstag hinter sich gebracht hat  In diesem Sinn auf weitere super Aktionen in Day Z.

Viele Grüße
BulletTooth


----------



## Lexros (2. Januar 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> ich will es mir heute auch kaufen...habe chernarus scho durch arma 2 ausgiebig kennengelernt.
> 
> kann mir jemand ein server empfehlen mit ts am besten...will nich als blutiger noob im magen eines zombies enden bzw. der kugelfang für jemanden sein...
> 
> ...


 

such dir Anfangs einen Server wo nicht so viele sind und Tag ist. Am besten nimmst du einen der DE Server. Die meisten scheinen auf Tag eingestellt zu sein. Hatte zumindest bisher bei ganz wenigen die Nachtzeit erwischt. 
Sobald du eine Waffe hast (Schaufel und Feuerlöscher sind aber nicht so prall) kannst du dich gut gegen die Zombies wehren. Im Nahkampf wartest du am besten bis sie kurz vor dir sind und läufst dann rückwärts während du mit deiner Nahkampfwaffe zuhaust. Du wirst merken das die hitboxen nicht besonder gut optimiert sind. Aber auf dieser Art und weise verhinderst du das sie dich treffen. Solltest du doch mal bluten und kein Verband haben. Zerreiß dein T-Shirt mit rechtsklick auf das Ding und verbinde dich mit den Stoffteilen. 

Sobald du besser ausgerüstet bist, geh kein Risiko und knall sie ab. Mit besserem Equip solltest du vorsichtiger vorgehen. Meide Strassen, bewege dich auf offenem Gelände schnell. 

Bevor du in eine Stadt gehst immer zuerst observieren, infiltrieren, Equipment einsammeln und exfiltrieren. Mach dir vorher klar was du brauchst und halt dich nicht lange beim loot oder Brunnen auf. Achte dabei immer auf deine Umgebung. Ständig in Bewegung bleiben. Wenn jemand mit dir redet immer in Deckung bleiben und diese nicht verlassen. Traue keinem. Du musst nicht jeden abknallen den du siehst aber lieber er als du 

Hot Spots wie Militär Basen und Air Fields sind immer riskant. Am besten diese Spots immer zu 2t aufsuchen oder sich schon seelisch darauf einstellen zu sterben, da das Risiko hier hoch ist. In einer Gruppe ist es am besten solche Orte aufzusuchen.

Performance Probleme habe ich keine. Einstellungen sind auf hoch. Probiere es einfach aus.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## efdev (2. Januar 2014)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> Ah ich glaub jetzt weiß ich was du meinst ^^ Ich hatte das auch, wurde ca 500 meter zurückgesetzt und ich hab mich nur im Kreis gedreht ohne das ich was machen konnte.
> Das hatte ich aber erst ein einziges mal in über 40 Spielstunden


 
genaus das meinte ich passiert mir nur öfter in letzter zeit muss dann den weg weiträumig umgehen welchen ich erst nahm dann gehts warum auch immer das passiert naja egal ^^.


----------



## Alex555 (2. Januar 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> ich will es mir heute auch kaufen...habe chernarus scho durch arma 2 ausgiebig kennengelernt.
> 
> kann mir jemand ein server empfehlen mit ts am besten...will nich als blutiger noob im magen eines zombies enden bzw. der kugelfang für jemanden sein...
> 
> ...


 
Das letzte mal (am 20.Dezember gespielt) war die Performance unterirdisch. 
Mit meinem System siehe Sig (Desktop), bin ich mit Müh und Not auf 20FPS gekommen. 
Ich hoffe dass sie in Zwischenzeit schon deutlich die Performance verbessert haben.
Ich für mich selbst hab beschlossen, erstmal die Entwickler das Spiel verbessern zu lassen, und zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt das Spiel spielen werde.


----------



## efdev (2. Januar 2014)

Alex555 schrieb:


> Das letzte mal (am 20.Dezember gespielt) war die Performance unterirdisch.
> Mit meinem System siehe Sig (Desktop), bin ich mit Müh und Not auf 20FPS gekommen.
> Ich hoffe dass sie in Zwischenzeit schon deutlich die Performance verbessert haben.
> Ich für mich selbst hab beschlossen, erstmal die Entwickler das Spiel verbessern zu lassen, und zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt das Spiel spielen werde.



wo hattest du den so wenig fps ? in einer stadt ist das leider normal ansonsten muss man mit den einstellungen rumspielen dann krieg ich sogar aus meinem fx und der 460 20-40fps hin.


----------



## Alex555 (2. Januar 2014)

efdev schrieb:


> wo hattest du den so wenig fps ? in einer stadt ist das leider normal ansonsten muss man mit den einstellungen rumspielen dann krieg ich sogar aus meinem fx und der 460 20-40fps hin.


 
ALso in der Stadt war es grauenhaft. Außerhalb war es etwas besser. 
In der Stadt vor allem in Gebäuden drin war ich bei ca. 20FPS.
Ja, die Einstellungen hab ich so weit ich weiß auf hoch belassen. 
Ich war nicht gewillt, für ein Source Game, auf einem Rechner der BF4 auf Ultra mit 60FPS packt (1366 Auflösung, Crap Monitor  ) die EInstellungen zurück zu schrauben. 
Zudem haben mich auch einige Bugs gestört, Zombies die durch Wände kommen, usw. 
Ebenfalls nervig war, dass mich ein anderer mit seiner Pistole erschossen hat, obwohl ich mit taschenlampe herumgelaufen bin. 
Zombies tun das wohl kaum


----------



## Lexros (2. Januar 2014)

Alex555 schrieb:


> ALso in der Stadt war es grauenhaft. Außerhalb war es etwas besser.
> In der Stadt vor allem in Gebäuden drin war ich bei ca. 20FPS.
> Ja, die Einstellungen hab ich so weit ich weiß auf hoch belassen.
> Ich war nicht gewillt, für ein Source Game, auf einem Rechner der BF4 auf Ultra mit 60FPS packt (1366 Auflösung, Crap Monitor  ) die EInstellungen zurück zu schrauben.
> ...


 
Na ja die bugs werden mit der Zeit sicherlich weniger, aber diese sind bekannt und es wird auch abgeraten das Spiel zu kaufen wenn man ein vollwertig funktionierendes Produkt erwartet. Du bist Laborratte für Optimierungen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 

Wenn du auf mich mit einer Taschenlampe zuläufst und mich dabei sogar noch blendest würde ich dich ohne zu fragen über den Haufen ballern. Ausnahme ist wenn ich im Gebäude bin und die Situation überschauen kann. Ansonsten kann alles andere ne Falle sein. Kannst mit nem Kumpel unterwegs sein o.Ä. 
Generell wird Day Z für dich nervig wenn du sowas nervig findest. Damit musst du rechnen.


----------



## Phantom17 (2. Januar 2014)

Hey hat wer Bock heute mal wieder als Gruppe einen Server unsicher zu machen ;D?


----------



## KornDonat (2. Januar 2014)

Habs gestern mal mitn Kumpel angezockt und da wir uns beide ja so gut auskennen...not ^^ sind wir beide erst mal voneinander weg die Küste entlang gelaufen und das etwa 45min lang bis wir dann mal ne Karte im Netz gesucht haben und gemerkt haben das wir knapp übereinander gespawnt sind und dann beide voneinander weg anstatt aufeinander zu gelaufen sind 
Heute würde ich sonst mal aufs Ts kommen ist in ner Gruppe bestimmt recht amüsant ^^


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (2. Januar 2014)

Lexros schrieb:


> ...ich legte mich in Deckung und wollte nachladen...Völlig panisch loggte ich mich aus...
> Auf einem anderen server wechselte ich das Magazin und loggte wieder um . Dadurch hatte ich mir natürlich einen unfairen Vorteil verschafft...


 
Ohne Worte...



PS:
Ansonsten nett geschrieben, der Erfahrungsbericht...


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (2. Januar 2014)

Ich bin mir echt nicht sicher, ob ich es jetzt kaufe :O Es zocken 30k Leute und das muss was heißen, aber ich habe Angst, dass ich 24€ bezahle und es am Ende doch ******* ist


----------



## Lexros (2. Januar 2014)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Ohne Worte...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Na ja du musst das im großen Zusammenhang sehen, ich wollte nicht ausloggen um mir diesen Vorteil zu verschaffen. Ich musste weil der reload irgendwie verbuggt war. Anstatt nachzuladen stand mein char auf und zeigte den Mittelfinger. Ich meine coole Sau, trotzdem saublöd


----------



## Lexros (2. Januar 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Ich bin mir echt nicht sicher, ob ich es jetzt kaufe :O Es zocken 30k Leute und das muss was heißen, aber ich habe Angst, dass ich 24€ bezahle und es am Ende doch ******* ist


 
Schau dir paar Let's Play an. Die geben einen guten ersten Eindruck.


----------



## efdev (2. Januar 2014)

schliese mich lexros an ich hab die LPs von Moondye geschaut und das ganze hat mir gefallen paar kumpels hatten das spiel auch schon also wurde es gekauft.


----------



## cherry_coke (2. Januar 2014)

Bin auch stark am überlegen, ob ich es mir kaufen soll. Spiele egtl. keine Shooter, sondern eher Sachen wie Skyrim oder The Witcher, aber die offene Welt und 28-Days-Later-Atmosphäre in DayZ ist doch schon sehr verlockend. 

Kann man das Spiel auch im Single-Player spielen (also komplett ohne Online-Verbindung)?


----------



## efdev (2. Januar 2014)

cherry_coke schrieb:


> Bin auch stark am überlegen, ob ich es mir kaufen soll. Spiele egtl. keine Shooter, sondern eher Sachen wie Skyrim oder The Witcher, aber die offene Welt und 28-Days-Later-Atmosphäre in DayZ ist doch schon sehr verlockend.
> 
> Kann man das Spiel auch im Single-Player spielen (also komplett ohne Online-Verbindung)?



nein das spiel ist ein reiner multiplayer titel wäre ja auch sonst doof.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (2. Januar 2014)

DAYZ STANDALONE - Test / Gameplay / Erster Eindruck [Deutsch] [HD+] - YouTube Gucke mir gerade dieses Video an ... vllt. kaufe ich es echt heute.

"... uses modified data file." Heißt das, die cheaten? :O Alter, gibt es viele.


----------



## DerpMonstah (2. Januar 2014)

DayZ im Singleplayer ist wie ein Auto ohne Motor

@Novo Das sind einfach modifiziert Dateien, hat nichts mit Cheatern zu tun.


----------



## sinchilla (2. Januar 2014)

> Hey hat wer Bock heute mal wieder als Gruppe einen Server unsicher zu machen ;D?



ich lad es grad runter & würde mich anschliessen...ein paar tips von erfahrenen survivern können sicher net schaden & in der gruppe is ein einzelner schwerer zu treffen bzw. wirkt diese auch schlagfertiger als ein einzelner


----------



## henderson m. (2. Januar 2014)

Wenn das so weiter geht müssen wir den ts channel bald auf mehrere squads splitten, da ab 6-7 leute alles ein bisschen unübersichtlich "klingt"... 

Aber gut so freut mich dass wir soviele leute werden!!!


----------



## Robonator (2. Januar 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> Wenn das so weiter geht müssen wir den ts channel bald auf mehrere squads splitten, da ab 6-7 leute alles ein bisschen unübersichtlich "klingt"...
> 
> Aber gut so freut mich dass wir soviele leute werden!!!


 
Deswegen ist da ja auch noch n zweiter Channel


----------



## Deeron (2. Januar 2014)

Ich weise auch nocheinmal auf die steamgruppe hin um das Zusammenspiel zu vereinfachen


----------



## henderson m. (2. Januar 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> Deswegen ist da ja auch noch n zweiter Channel



Das wollte ich damit ausdrücken, dass wir diesen bald verwenden müssen


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (2. Januar 2014)

Wieso macht ihr es nicht so: Ihr macht eine DayZ-Unit  Haha Team A und Team B  2 Gruppen machen Cherno unsicher, aber auf 2 verschiedenen TS xD Wie Squads im Krieg


----------



## KornDonat (2. Januar 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Wieso macht ihr es nicht so: Ihr macht eine DayZ-Unit  Haha Team A und Team B  2 Gruppen machen Cherno unsicher, aber auf 2 verschiedenen TS xD Wie Squads im Krieg


 
Und am Ende bekriegen sich die 2 Sqauds Gegenseitig weil das eine Squad dem anderen Loot vor den Füßen wegklaut


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (2. Januar 2014)

Genau so ^^


----------



## Brez$$z (2. Januar 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> "... uses modified data file." Heißt das, die cheaten? :O Alter, gibt es viele.



Diese Meldung kommt eig. bei jedem, der vorletzte Patch hat es nur ausgeblendet!


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (2. Januar 2014)

KornDonat schrieb:


> Und am Ende bekriegen sich die 2 Sqauds Gegenseitig weil das eine Squad dem anderen Loot vor den Füßen wegklaut


 
Man muss ja nicht zwangsläufig gegeneinander spielen, wenn man mehrere Squads aus diesem Forum hat.

Wir haben das zu Mod-Zeiten mal wie folgt realisiert (was auch wunderbar geklappt hat):
- es werden 5er Squads gebildet mit jeweils einem Squadleader
- jedes Squad hat seinen eigenen TS-Channel (ergo alle auf dem selben TS-Server)
- die Squadleader richten sich channelübergreifendes Sprechen ein (whispern auf Taste legen...)

So können die Squadleader taktisch ihre Squads führen und sich in wichtigen Fragen abstimmen - blödes Beispiel:
"Seid ihr das da an dem Brunnnen, die sich gegenseitig den Mittelfinger zeigen ?" 

Hat bei uns damals wunderbar funktioniert... so kann man beispielsweise auch gut Rollen verteilen für einzelne Squads, wie bspw. Patrouille, Bereich A / B absichern etc.


----------



## mist3r89 (2. Januar 2014)

Das klingt alles sehr cool. Hab das Spiel noch nie gespielt, hab nur mal Arma angespielt, bin aber nicht wirklich draus gekommen, obwohl das Spiel grafisch sehr cool ist.
so ein Taktikshooter finde ich klasse, aber mir gefallen einfach mündliche Chatfunktionen nciht. Besteht denn die möglichkeit auch über eine schriftliche Kommunikation? ich kann sowieso schneller schreiben als reden :-p


----------



## Brez$$z (2. Januar 2014)

Klar kann man schreiben, mit "." oder "-" glaub ich, ist halt Direktchat, nur die wo in der nähe sind können es lesen.
Aber glaub mir, chat is schneller bei den meisten Situationen. Aber meist braucht man es garnicht.


----------



## mist3r89 (2. Januar 2014)

ich wär wirklich intressiert es mal in der Gruppendinamik zu testen. Das Teamplaying und Co-Op gefällt mir nämlich viel besser als nur alle gegen alle oder ich gegen der Rest^^...
bin halt nur nicht so gut, da man glaub wirklich viel Erfahrung sammeln muss bei DayZ und man ohne relativ schnell das zeitliche segnet^^


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (2. Januar 2014)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Man muss ja nicht zwangsläufig gegeneinander spielen, wenn man mehrere Squads aus diesem Forum hat.
> 
> Wir haben das zu Mod-Zeiten mal wie folgt realisiert (was auch wunderbar geklappt hat):
> - es werden 5er Squads gebildet mit jeweils einem Squadleader
> ...



So meinte ich das ja im Grunde. Man sichert sich ein gebiet und teilt ein: Von 13 Uhr - bis 13:30 Uhr ist Team A da und da und ab 14 Uhr Team B  Das man so einen stützpunkt hat ^^ Z.B. Feuerwache ^^


----------



## Crush182 (2. Januar 2014)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Man muss ja nicht zwangsläufig gegeneinander spielen, wenn man mehrere Squads aus diesem Forum hat.
> 
> Wir haben das zu Mod-Zeiten mal wie folgt realisiert (was auch wunderbar geklappt hat):
> - es werden 5er Squads gebildet mit jeweils einem Squadleader
> ...


 
Das ist ne ziemlich gute Idee 

-Gestern war es nämlich schon ziemlich grenzwertig in Sachen koordination usw. 
(Jedenfalls, wenn man ernsthaft spielen möchte  )


----------



## Lexros (2. Januar 2014)

Crush182 schrieb:


> Das ist ne ziemlich gute Idee
> 
> -Gestern war es nämlich schon ziemlich grenzwertig in Sachen koordination usw.
> (Jedenfalls, wenn man ernsthaft spielen möchte  )


 
Es waren definitiv zu viele in  einem channel die an unterschiedlichen Orten waren. Wenn beide Gruppen dann gleichzeitig im Feuergefecht sind ist das Chaos perfekt.


----------



## Uniwaq (2. Januar 2014)

Schußortung per 7.1 funktioniert auch nicht richtig. Ich hab definitv deswegen in die falsche Richtung geschaut,..und wurd erschossen.
Ich finde auch der Char brauch so was wie ein Instinkt, vielleicht nicht so ausgeprägt wie bei Hitman.. aber irgendwie "aha da ist jemand der schon lange da hockt" -Signal. und je länger man in den Wäldern überlebt desto besser der Instinkt, das wär mal was wodurch auch mehr Realität in einem Spiel geschaffen wird.


----------



## Brez$$z (2. Januar 2014)

Uniwaq schrieb:


> Schußortung per 7.1 funktioniert auch nicht richtig. Ich hab definitv deswegen in die falsche Richtung geschaut,..und wurd erschossen.
> Ich finde auch der Char brauch so was wie ein Instinkt, vielleicht nicht so ausgeprägt wie bei Hitman.. aber irgendwie "aha da ist jemand der schon lange da hockt" -Signal. und je länger man in den Wäldern überlebt desto besser der Instinkt, das wär mal was wodurch auch mehr Realität in einem Spiel geschaffen wird.


 
Achwas.... so ein unfug, wird gott sei dank auch nie kommen


----------



## Uniwaq (2. Januar 2014)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> Achwas.... so ein unfug, wird gott sei dank auch nie kommen


 
Doch hoffe ich !! und Unfug ist es nicht !


----------



## Deeron (2. Januar 2014)

Uniwaq schrieb:


> Doch hoffe ich !! und Unfug ist es nicht !


Was hat etwas mit realität zu tun, wenn dir angezeigt wird, das jemand im Gebüsch hockt, den du mit bloßem auge nie gesehen hättest? Ö..Ö
Schon klar, Menschen haben Instinkte... Aber hey... Ich lebe jetzt schon mehr als 23 Jahre und trotzdem kann ich noch keine hasen aufm feld sehen ^^.

Meine. Meinung: ich hoffe sowas kommt nicht, und es ist unfug in diesem genre (survival-sim-tactic-shooter-rpg )


----------



## Brez$$z (2. Januar 2014)

Ja sorry, aber für mich ist das unfug. Spiel ja auch kein Flugsimulator und schalte nur den Autopilot ein und fertig.
Der Spieler muss sich selbst dadrum kümmern ob ein Gegner in der nähe ist oder nicht. 
Spiel lieber Hitman, oder irgend ein FPS auf ner Konsole mit Autoaim. DayZ ist kein FPS


----------



## Uniwaq (2. Januar 2014)

hmm.. Battlefield z.b. ist mir auch zuviel FPS ..DayZ zu langweilig bei neuem Looten müssen. Eine Mischung muß her..

Just Cause 2 MP ..ist Ok. Dies Teleporting müsse man abschaffen damit mehr streetfights entstehen, und dann machts mehr Fun.


----------



## Lexros (2. Januar 2014)

Day Z soll auch kein Mischung aus FPS und survival sein. Nur survival. Kann mir zwar gut vorstellen das es server mit unterschiedlichen Einstellungen geben wird, dass jeder seinen favoriten raussuchen kann, aber das war es dann schon. 

Die sollen mal die Features die sie geplant haben alle einbauen, dann ist es ein Weltklasse Spiel. Und es soll sich ja von den anderen Games hervorheben.


----------



## Uniwaq (2. Januar 2014)

jop.. wenn es denn mal "vollgepackt" wird ..Tiere, Autos etc 
abwarten.


----------



## cap82 (2. Januar 2014)

Glaubst du nach ner Zombie Apokalypse wird die Welt "vollgepackt" sein? 
Ich glaube du hast ne falsche Vorstellung von dem Spiel. 
Für dich wären Mods wie DayZ Overwatch wohl eher was. Nach knapp 10 min. voll ausgerüstet, an jeder Ecke Fahrzeugs, ein bisschen auf Spielerjagd und rumballern. 
Wundere dich aber nicht wenns schnell langweilig wird.

Denn genau die Tatsache, dass es eben nicht mehr alles im Übermaß gibt, man mit allem haushalten muss, eventuell sogar auf andere angewiesen ist, um virtuell zu überleben, genau dass fesselt an DayZ so ungemein.

Ich spiel zur Abwechslung gern mal Mods wie Overwatch, komme aber für den echten Adrenalinschub immer wieder zum Original zurück.


----------



## Uniwaq (2. Januar 2014)

klar.. versteh Dich. Aber es ist ein Spiel, und da muß nun mal etwas passieren damit es nicht langweilig wird..so schnell. Es ist spannend durchs Land zu streifen!!  aber..nicht für jeden auf dauer. Besonders nach son blöden Tod ..wie ihn jeder mal kennt.


----------



## kero81 (3. Januar 2014)

Uniwaq schrieb:


> Schußortung per 7.1 funktioniert auch nicht richtig. Ich hab definitv deswegen in die falsche Richtung geschaut,..und wurd erschossen.
> Ich finde auch der Char brauch so was wie ein Instinkt, vielleicht nicht so ausgeprägt wie bei Hitman.. aber irgendwie "aha da ist jemand der schon lange da hockt" -Signal. und je länger man in den Wäldern überlebt desto besser der Instinkt, das wär mal was wodurch auch mehr Realität in einem Spiel geschaffen wird.


 
Das bringt mehr REALITÄT ins Spile?! Häää?! In welcher Welt lebst Du denn? Meinste jeder hätte solchen Spinnensinne nur weil er im Wald hockt? Das wäre totaler Schwachsinn sowas zu implementieren. Gott sei Dank wird so ein Blödsinn niemals kommen.



Uniwaq schrieb:


> hmm.. Battlefield z.b. ist mir auch zuviel FPS  ..DayZ zu langweilig bei neuem Looten müssen. Eine Mischung muß her..



Oha, kommen jetzt nach den COD-Kiddies die BF-Kiddies?!


----------



## sinchilla (3. Januar 2014)

@phantom, elektro-zwerg, zw3rk & die die ich vergessen habe...war ne geile runde & danke das ihr mich als bloodynoob so mitgezogen habt! in 8 stunden kein ma jestorben & ein paar zombies & ein realitygegner in einer adrenalinverseuchten situation gekillt...es blieb keine zeit zum fragen wer da liegt...er sah fremd aus... erst dachte ich "verdammt mein freund gekillt" aber ne es war doch ein gegner...

ja es liegt noch viel potenzial brach in diesem spiel aber das was ich bisher erlebt habe waren die 24 euro allemal wert



> Oha, kommen jetzt nach den COD-Kiddies die BF-Kiddies?!



ja frisch ausm battlefield...aber muss mal wieder abwechslung her hab auch scho arma I & II gespielt


----------



## lipt00n (3. Januar 2014)

Ich ärgere mich gerade zu Tode.

Mein Zockertag fing damit an, dass ich mich mitten im nirgendwo wieder eingeloggt habe, wo ich gestern meinen Char geparkt habe. Just in dem Augenblick, als mein Spiel fertig geladen war, wird mir in den Kopf geschossen. Da war wohl zufällig gerade in diesem Augenblick jemand vorbeigekommen und hat mich beim spawnen erwischt. Fand ich natürlich nicht so prickelnd, bin ich doch die Nacht vorher 7 Stunden mit nem Kumpel durch die Gegend gerannt, um endlich ne M4 zu finden.

Der nächste Spawn bestand wieder aus stundenlangem Gerenne, um den Rest meiner Mates zu finden. Als ich sie hatte, zogen wir an der Küste weiter Richtung Solnichy. Am kleinen Bahnhof an der Küste, in der Nähe von Three Valleys, kam wie aus dem Nichts so ein irrer Survivor aus einer Ecke gesprungen, hat mich mit zwei Faustschlägen von hinten bewusstlos gehauen und mein Zeug gelootet. Das alles innerhalb von Sekunden, so schnell konnte niemand reagieren. Währenddessen brüllt er noch englische Schimpfwörter mit russischem Akzent in den Voicechat. Verrückter Vogel. Er wurde dann hinterher noch standesgemäß exekutiert, brachte mir aber auch nichts: Ich durfte wieder wandern gehen.

Bin diesmal direkt in Solnichy gespawnt, hatte also "Vorsprung" ggü. den Mates. Hab da ein bisschen was gelootet und mich auf den Schornstein gestellt, um auf meine Freunde zu warten. Just in dem Augenblick, als ich sie sah, glitchte ich durch den Boden und starb. ... ... ... .... .... .... .... ....
Bin dann wieder die Bahngleisen langgesprintet, um zurück zu meiner Leiche zu kommen. Meine Kumpels haben da gewartet und ich hatte mein Zeug zurück, war alles wieder in Ordnung soweit. Sind dann von dort weiter Richtung Airfield im Nordosten. Haben da paar gute Sachen gefunden, bis einer meiner Leute einen anderen Survivor gesehen hat. Wie die feigen Karnickel saß ich mit einem anderen Freund auf dem Tower, Gewehr im Anschlag. Aber es passierte nichts. Der Typ ist wohl weggelaufen/ausgeloggt, also nichts weiter dabei. Ich wollte die Leiter wieder runterklettern, stelle mich dran, drücke F und mein Char macht die Leiteranimation -aber in der falschen Richtung. Ich stürze und sterbe. Wieder alles weg.

Genau das ist jetzt der Punkt, an dem ich für heute aufhöre. 2x an einem Tag wegen Bugs/Glitches zu sterben, reicht mir 

Naja, anyway...ich war eigtl immer derjenige, der nicht so zur Gewalt neigt. Aber das hat sich jetzt geändert. Ich mache jetzt Kill on sight und frage auch nicht mehr nach.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (3. Januar 2014)

lipt00n schrieb:


> ...Genau das ist jetzt der Punkt, an dem ich für heute aufhöre. 2x an einem Tag wegen Bugs/Glitches zu sterben, reicht mir
> ...


 
Naja, um 03:56 Uhr kann man ja auch langsam mal aufhören zu zocken... ist eh gesünder 

Generell kann ich dich verstehen... ich hatte auch schon ein paar dieser Momente in der SA.
Wobei man das eigentlich auch aus den frühen Mod-Versionen gewöhnt ist... - eine gewisse Frusttoleranz muss man schon mitbringen in diesem Entwicklungsstadium. 

*@*Uniwaq:

Ich sehe das ähnlich - wenn Autos, Tiere, mehr Waffen und Equip kommen, dann kommt auch automatisch  eine höhere Langzeitmotivation auf.
Soweit auf jeden Fall meine persönliche Erfahrung aus Mod Zeiten.

@All:

Spart euch bitte die BF / CoD - Kiddie Diskussion, sie bringt rein gar nichts !


----------



## Jack77 (3. Januar 2014)

Kann ich dir auch n Lied von singen...
Ich hab mich auf diesem Schiffswrack oben an Deck gestern ausgeloggt, als ich mich heute morgen wieder einloggte ist mein Char durch die Decke in einen anderen Raum geplumst.
Im ersten Augenblick dachte ich alles gut, weil ich überlebt habe, aber der kleine Raum in dem ich nun war, hatte keine Tür die sich öffnen lässt, und keine Fenster....
Nach gut 1 1/2 Std. vollspeed gegen die Wand jumpen war ich aber irgendwie auf einmal wieder draußen^^

Fazit: niemals auf dem Schiff ausloggen, sondern immer an Land..


----------



## guss (3. Januar 2014)

Uniwaq schrieb:


> (...) "aha da ist jemand der schon lange da hockt" -Signal. (...)


Bei mir funktioniert das! Vermutlich musst Du nur mehr zocken, das schärft Deinen Instinkt 

Gestern Abend konnte ich das Spiel auch mal ausgiebig testen. Läuft ja wirklich schon recht gut. Kurz vorm Verhungern habe ich endlich einen Dosenöffner gefunden und habe knapp überlebt. Jetzt ist leider die komplette Farbe weg und die regeneriert sich auch nicht mehr. Unterwegs habe ich eine Leiche gefunden, die recht gut ausgerüstet war mit Reis usw. Ich habe dann mal kräftig gefuttert und mich an einem Brunnen satt getrunken, aber trotzdem bleibt alles grau. Wie sehe ich denn, was mir fehlt? Gibt es eine Anzeige wieviel "Leben" ich noch habe oder so? Im Inventar wird nichts mehr angezeigt, da stand sonst, ob ich hungrig oder durstig bin.

Da ich zur Zeit Besuch habe, ist es mit TS etwas schlecht. Ich schaue da aber demnächst auch mal vorbei.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (3. Januar 2014)

guss schrieb:


> ...Im Inventar wird nichts mehr angezeigt, da stand sonst, ob ich hungrig oder durstig bin...


 
Wenn Du wirklich fit bist sollte da seit einem der letzten Patches "healthy" stehen - das bedeutet auch, dass dein Char sich wieder regeneriert... also immer weiter futtern, solange Du noch was hast 

Edit:

Hier noch weitere Hilfe zu dem Thema:

http://dayzdb.com/guide/11-standalone-status-effects



MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Brez$$z (3. Januar 2014)

Ja kann sein das es bisschen dauert, immer mal wieder was essen und an jedem brunnen satt trinken. 

Zum Ausloggen, mitten auf dem Schiff ist ja eine dumme Idee 

Ich logge mich immer im Wald, abseits von Stadt, m-base oder gar einem Weg aus.

Wer sich auf ein Dach stellt oder an dem boot rumkrackselt braucht sich meiner Meinung nach nicht wundern wenn er stirbt. Wir sind nich umsonst in einer alpha Phase


----------



## mist3r89 (3. Januar 2014)

Bin mir gerade am stark überlegen das Spiel zu kaufen, aber ich habe bedenken dass es mir alleine keinen Spass machen würde...
Habt ihr sowas wie feste Teams wo ihr zusammen abmacht zum spielen oder so? würde nämlich gerne in Teams spielen, bin halt ein blutiger Anfänger und wäre auf eure Hilfe angewiesen :-/


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (3. Januar 2014)

Steam Community :: Group :: PCGHX-DayZ

TS:  93.90.180.186

Wäre cool wenn -Fux- als Themenstarter diese Infos in den Startpost pflegen könnte...


----------



## sinchilla (3. Januar 2014)

> Bin mir gerade am stark überlegen das Spiel zu kaufen, aber ich habe bedenken dass es mir alleine keinen Spass machen würde...
> Habt ihr sowas wie feste Teams wo ihr zusammen abmacht zum spielen oder  so? würde nämlich gerne in Teams spielen, bin halt ein blutiger Anfänger  und wäre auf eure Hilfe angewiesen :-/



ich bin auch seit gestern dabei...& habe auch in nem team gespielt was mir sehr half...bin nun sehr gut ausgerüstet die schmauchspuren riechen noch frisch & das blut eines menschlichen feindes klebt noch an meinen händen

wie heisst du denn bei steam? dann können wir dich adden aber vor sonntag abend wirds wohl erstma nix bei mir mit zoggen


----------



## mist3r89 (3. Januar 2014)

mist3r_1989 ist mein Pseudo, aber in der PCGHXDZ Gruppe kommt man ja nur auf Einladung Würde gerne eine bekommen


----------



## sinchilla (3. Januar 2014)

da wende dich mal an den admin Steam Community :: mft30

wie ist eig. eure performance? hab alles auf hoch & downsampling auf 150% & so 15-40 fps hardware seht ihr in meiner signatur.

(ach ja & post processing auf "aus" weil das das bild so derbe verschwimmen lässt das mag ich nicht)

habt ihr vegetation auf niedrig? ergibt ja nen vorteil oder?

@mist3r89: ich kann dich nicht finden bei steam O.o?

/ mal noch ein paar allgemeine fragen: wenn ich auf ein leeren server gehe hab ich nur die gefahr der zombies oder? also kann man "enspannt" sein char ausbauen & dann vollgepackt mit schönen sachen auf nen vollen server joinen oder?

genauso wenn ich z.b. verletzt & in einer gefahrensituation bin( wie die hinrichtung im trailer) kann ich mich doch einfach ausloogen & nem andern server joinen um mich entspannt zu heilen oder?

seit einem zombieangriff gestern stöhnt mein char gelegentlich aber es steht nichts geschrieben was ihm fehlen könnte (satt & nicht durstig bin ich auch). kann ich das ignorieren oder wie soll ich damit umgehen?


----------



## Brez$$z (3. Januar 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> habt ihr vegetation auf niedrig? ergibt ja nen vorteil oder?
> 
> wenn ich auf ein leeren server gehe hab ich nur die gefahr der zombies oder? also kann man "enspannt" sein char ausbauen & dann vollgepackt mit schönen sachen auf nen vollen server joinen oder?
> 
> genauso wenn ich z.b. verletzt & in einer gefahrensituation bin( wie die hinrichtung im trailer) kann ich mich doch einfach ausloogen & nem andern server joinen um mich entspannt zu heilen oder?



Vegatation auf niedrig könnte was bringen, ist aber ein eher unfairer zug. Ich mach lieber alles auf Max

Theo. kannst du auf leeren server looten gehn, Probleme gibt es trozdem. Erstmal einen Leeren finden, und einige Server hopper joinen natürlich Praktisch in die Base, also komplett ungefährlich ist es nicht.
Und was ich noch Sagen wollte zu dieser Aktion, brauchst dich net wundern warum nach 5-6 Stunden die luft raus ist bei der vorgehensweise! Du machst eigentlich alles Falsch um Spaß zu erleben.
Ein Rennen alleine zu fahren ist auch Sinnfrei

Vor Gegnern Auslogen ist feige! sowas gehört verbannt auf den Server 
(in der Mod schon gang und gebe)

Du bist in dem Sinne der "Anti-Spieler" wenn du das so durchziehst.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (3. Januar 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> ...mal noch ein paar allgemeine fragen: wenn ich auf ein leeren server gehe hab ich nur die gefahr der zombies oder? also kann man "enspannt" sein char ausbauen & dann vollgepackt mit schönen sachen auf nen vollen server joinen oder?
> 
> genauso wenn ich z.b. verletzt & in einer gefahrensituation bin( wie die hinrichtung im trailer) kann ich mich doch einfach ausloogen & nem andern server joinen um mich entspannt zu heilen oder?
> ...



Aus genau diesen Gründen freue ich mich schon auf die ersten private Hives !

Was soll das denn bitte für eine Spielmentalität sein ???


----------



## mist3r89 (3. Januar 2014)

das mit dem ausloggen finde ich schon mies... gut eine exekution finde ich auch etwas übertrieben, selbst wenn es nur eni Spiel ist... weiss ehrlichgesagt nicht wie ich da reagieren würde... vor allem dadurch das alle Gegenstände dann verloren gehen... ach freu mich irgendwie auf die ersten Tests im Spiel... Hoffe in der Gruppe damit ich nicht gezwungen werde kaputte Bananen zu essen :-p


----------



## Brez$$z (3. Januar 2014)

Wenn mich jemand festnehmen will hau ich entweder ab wenn ess möglich ist, muss halt die Umgebung passen, viel Wald und viel Gebüsche und hoffen das der andere schlecht schießt^^
oder man packt die Knarre aus und gibt ihm Blei. Wenn man sich Festnehmen lässt ist das nicht besser als Tod, dir wird alles genommen und zu 90% kommst ums leben


----------



## mist3r89 (3. Januar 2014)

okey... eben kenn mich noch gar nicht aus, deshalb wär ich sehr froh wenn ich ein ingame tutorial mit euch machen könnte *liebguck*


----------



## Deeron (3. Januar 2014)

Werde heute abend einige Leute aus der Steamgruppe mit Mod-Rechten versehen, da ich Berufstätig bin ^^


----------



## sinchilla (3. Januar 2014)

macht mal ruhig! ihr schiesst sicher auch gleich wenn ich freundlich winke & zum kaffe lade aufm server

das waren nur fragen! ich will nicht auf leeren servern looten usw.! es ging mir nur um die möglichkeit! & ich glaube es werden sicher einige so vorgehen! ich habs gestern zum ersten mal gespielt in nem team mit ts & ich habe mir meine ausrüstung ehrlich ergaunert...wenn der andere net so schnell am abzug is bei nem überfall am flugplatz kann ich auch nichts dafür

& um mal die guten & die bösen herauszukristallisieren...in unserem team ging der erste aufgrund blei bedingter herzinsuffiziens zu boden! wir haben uns nur verteidigt, gerächt & gemeuchelmördert


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. Januar 2014)

Auch auf leeren Servern ist alles gelootet. Und manchmal spawnt man, läuft 3 Meter -> Headshot

Und es will auch keiner einen Trupp bilden... Allein durch die Pampa latschen ist auch auf dauer langweilig.


----------



## Brez$$z (3. Januar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Auch auf leeren Servern ist alles gelootet. Und manchmal spawnt man, läuft 3 Meter -> Headshot
> 
> Und es will auch keiner einen Trupp bilden... Allein durch die Pampa latschen ist auch auf dauer langweilig.


 
Ja wenn doch einer drauf ist und man unvorsichtig vorgeht, kann das passieren 
Ingame "mitstreiter" finden ist fast nicht möglich, aber hier im Forum sind doch einige


----------



## sinchilla (3. Januar 2014)

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Zitat von *Pseudoephedrin*
> ...


ich glaube auf "p" oder so sieht man doch wer auf dem server ist

wie kann ich den mittelfinger zeigen?

wie kann ich grüßen?

& auf "shift" erscheint son mikrosymbol...kann man da ingame sprechen? vorausgesetzt der gegenüber versteht die sprache?

/ und was ich mit dem looten auf leeren servern usw. meine sind die möglichkeiten die einem "bleiben"...ungünstigen situationen auf einer feigen art & weise zu entgehen...wenn man erschossen wird merkt sich der server bzw. das spiel das man tot ist & von vorne beginnen muss...sone situation wie bei manchen games wo man nicht speichern kann in gefahrensituationen wäre gut. bzw. selbst rechner restarten nichts bringen würde...wenn ihr wisst wie ich das meine

in bf3/4 merkt sich die statistik auch sofort jeden kill ob nun der eig. oder der des anderen man kann also quasi nicht bescheissen in bezug zur k/d


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. Januar 2014)

ja shift ist reden. der andere muss aber in deiner gegend sein. am besten finde ich das, wenn man als scharfschütze auf bode liegt und ihm angst machen kann:p:p


----------



## Robonator (3. Januar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> ja shift ist reden. der andere muss aber in deiner gegend sein. am besten finde ich das, wenn man als scharfschütze auf bode liegt und ihm angst machen kann:p:p


 
Capslock ist reden, Shift ist Gehen


----------



## guss (3. Januar 2014)

"F1" hebt die Hand zum Gruss und den Stinkefinger musst Du glaube ich  erst zuweisen. Bei mir ist das jetzt "F2". Das Tastaturlayout muss ich  aber mal überarbeiten und das geht ja zum Glück auch schon in der Alpha.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. Januar 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> Capslock ist reden, Shift ist Gehen


 
Ist für mich das selbe


----------



## Brez$$z (3. Januar 2014)

F1 - Grüßen
F2 - Ergeben
F3 - Ausruhen

Stinkefinger muss man erst belegen, geht wenns auf english eingestellt ist in game (taunt)




sinchilla schrieb:


> / und was ich mit dem looten auf leeren servern usw. meine sind die möglichkeiten die einem "bleiben"...ungünstigen situationen auf einer feigen art & weise zu entgehen...wenn man erschossen wird merkt sich der server bzw. das spiel das man tot ist & von vorne beginnen muss...sone situation wie bei manchen games wo man nicht speichern kann in gefahrensituationen wäre gut. bzw. selbst rechner restarten nichts bringen würde...wenn ihr wisst wie ich das meine
> 
> in bf3/4 merkt sich die statistik auch sofort jeden kill ob nun der eig. oder der des anderen man kann also quasi nicht bescheissen in bezug zur k/d



DayZ ist und wird nie ein Shooter wie BF3-4 werden! es kommt nicht auf die Kills an! 
Loot verliert man, das ist richtig. Wenn man es speichern würde, bräuchte keiner mehr looten gehn. 
Was das ganze spiel Sinnfrei machen würde....  Wenn euch das nicht gefällt zockt halt einen Shooter.
Aber an DayZ wird sicher kein so ein Kram wie KD'r, Loot Save, intuition oder sonst was, eingebaut werden, dafür garantiere ich


----------



## sinchilla (3. Januar 2014)

> Capslock ist reden, Shift ist Gehen


 meinte ich doch

wenn man ganz penibel ist dürfte man ja auch nicht ne chernaruskarte parallel zum game auf nem tab offen haben sondern müsste solange rumirren bis man ingame eine findet bzw. chernarus wie die eig. westentasche kennt...

ich meine damit es gibt noch ne ganze menge möglichkeiten unfair vorteile zu bekommen & überlege wie man diese unterbinden könnte



> F1 - Grüßen
> F2 - Ergeben
> F3 - Ausruhen
> 
> Stinkefinger muss man erst belegen, geht wenns auf english eingestellt ist in game (taunt)


danke!



> DayZ ist und wird nie ein Shooter wie BF3-4 werden! es kommt nicht auf die Kills an!
> Loot verliert man, das ist richtig. Wenn man es speichern würde, bräuchte keiner mehr looten gehn.
> Was das ganze spiel Sinnfrei machen würde....  Wenn euch das nicht gefällt zockt halt einen Shooter.
> Aber an DayZ wird sicher kein so ein Kram eingebaut werden, dafür garantiere ich


 das meinte ich doch nicht damit! willst du mich nicht verstehen?

ums ganz krass auszudrücken: ich könnte ja cheaten aber warum sollte ich das machen um mir den spielspass zu verderben?

ich finde es ja gut so wie es jetzt ist aber ich will nicht wissen, nach ein paar mehr stunden im spiel, wieviel sich von diesen unfairen vorteilen ( leere server looten, vom server verdrücken bei gefahr usw.) gebrauch machen werden. weil genau so etwas ja den spielspass nimmt! ich bin gestern auch stundenlang quasi wehrlos umherrgerirrt & war leichtes futter für andere ja sogar zombies & habe mich durchgekämpft & hochgeschlafen


----------



## Brez$$z (3. Januar 2014)

Aha, also eine Karte ausdrucken setzt du mit "oh ein gegner, ich logge mich aus" in vergleich?

Ich will jetzt hier nicht miese laune machen, aber ich habs halt teils schon satt was manche loslassen.
Manche stellen sich das vor wie ein Wunschkonzert, wenn man das Spiel machen würde nach den Vorschlägen 
mancher, wäre es das langweiligste Spiel überhaupt. Es hat dann überhaupt nichts mehr mit dem DayZ zu tun 
was sich Dean Hall vorstellt, was auch die Masse begeistert.

Ich hoffe du meinst das ernst, das du selbst das nicht machst was du hier so neugierig frägst. 
Es gibt leider genug die das machen, allerdings sind das diejenigen die nach 10-15 Stunden keine 
lust mehr haben vor langeweile.


----------



## sinchilla (3. Januar 2014)

> Aha, also eine Karte ausdrucken setzt du mit "oh ein gegner, ich logge mich aus" in vergleich?


hast du etwas gegen mich oder biste mit dem linken fuss aufgestanden

oder wurdest du vllt. in nem sandbunker gestern gegen 23 uhr erschossen

ich vergleiche es aber ich setze es doch nicht gleich! es geht mir primär um die möglichkeiten unfair zu agieren. sicher ist da ausloggen höher angesiedelt als ne karte zu nutzen welche man ingame eig. nicht hat bzw. erst finden muss andersherum haben ja die die chernarus bereits gut kennen auch vorteile

es ging nur um die möglichkeiten welche vorteile man haben kann, das wissen darüber bedeutet nicht diese auch zu nutzen sondern sich der möglichkeiten bewusst zu sein falls man sich mal wundert wohin ein gegner ist wenn man im haus sucht welches bloß eine tür hat...



> Ich will jetzt hier nicht miese laune machen, aber ich habs halt teils schon satt was manche loslassen.
> Manche stellen sich das vor wie ein Wunschkonzert, wenn man das Spiel machen würde nach den Vorschlägen
> mancher, wäre es das langweiligste Spiel überhaupt. Es hat dann überhaupt nichts mehr mit dem DayZ zu tun
> was sich Dean Hall vorstellt, was auch die Masse begeistert.
> ...


z.b. ich weiss das es cheater gibt in so ziemlich jedem spiel gibt es welche die sich vorteile verschaffen welche so nicht gedacht sind.

macht mich das wissen darum zum cheater? soll ich glauben der hat aber skill seit stunden O.o weil ich zu dämlich bin zu wissen das der cheatet? ich finde dies wäre dumm...ich will mir KEINE vorteile verschaffen also spar dir dein hate auf jemanden auf der dich nach cheats fragt


----------



## efdev (3. Januar 2014)

aus reiner neugier spielt ihr alle mit "normal" einstellungen in der nacht oder mit erhöhter brightness und gamma ?


----------



## kero81 (3. Januar 2014)

Wenn man Handschellen angelegt bekommt kann man nicht mehr laufen, nur ganz langsam gehen. Man kann sich allerdings mit Q+E aus den Handschellen rauswinden.


----------



## MfDoom (3. Januar 2014)

Wolken auf höchste Einstellungen bringt am meisten. Dann mit Gamma und Helligkeit rumspielen bis du alles siehst und kein Augenkrebs bekommst. Ist ein schmaler Grat


----------



## mist3r89 (3. Januar 2014)

Hab jetzt einige Gameplays auf YT geschaut, bisher war es aber nciht sehr spannend^^ 1 Stunde gameplay und vollgepumpt mit waffen und nur ca. 2 Zombies zum killen...
Vermute das waren eher langweilige Server :-p


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. Januar 2014)

efdev schrieb:


> aus reiner neugier spielt ihr alle mit "normal" einstellungen in der nacht oder mit erhöhter brightness und gamma ?


 
Brightness & Gamma normal, der Rest low


----------



## KornDonat (3. Januar 2014)

Jack77 schrieb:


> Kann ich dir auch n Lied von singen...
> Ich hab mich auf diesem Schiffswrack oben an Deck gestern ausgeloggt, als ich mich heute morgen wieder einloggte ist mein Char durch die Decke in einen anderen Raum geplumst.
> Im ersten Augenblick dachte ich alles gut, weil ich überlebt habe, aber der kleine Raum in dem ich nun war, hatte keine Tür die sich öffnen lässt, und keine Fenster....
> Nach gut 1 1/2 Std. vollspeed gegen die Wand jumpen war ich aber irgendwie auf einmal wieder draußen^^
> ...


 
Nun macht mich nicht schwach ich hab mich zu letzt auch oben aufm Deck ausgeloggt, hoffentlich passiert mir das nicht auch ^^


----------



## Jack77 (3. Januar 2014)

Ich drück dir die daumen! 
Gibts eigendlich im Zweifelsfall die Möglichkeit selbstmord zu begehen?
Hab schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt nichts mehr zu essen und so neu zu starten, aber das hätte sehr so lange gedauert weil ich zwecks regeneration proppe voll gefuttert war...


----------



## -Fux- (3. Januar 2014)

So, Weihnachten Silvester und der zugehörige Urlaub sind überstanden 

Habe den Startpost mal aktualisiert, falls noch etwas fehlt oder ich etwas vergessen habe, kurze PN an mich


----------



## lipt00n (3. Januar 2014)

Liebes Moderatorenteam: Wir sind auf Seite 46....wo bleibt der Sticky? ^^


----------



## -Fux- (3. Januar 2014)

lipt00n schrieb:


> Liebes Moderatorenteam: Wir sind auf Seite 46....wo bleibt der Sticky? ^^


 
Ich hab auch vor einiger Zeit schon einen Mod betr. Sticky angeschrieben, es wird wohl noch im Team besprochen...


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (3. Januar 2014)

Was ist denn mit Seite 46?


----------



## cap82 (3. Januar 2014)

Nichts, das heißt, dass der Thread ziemlich lebhaft ist.


----------



## efdev (3. Januar 2014)

dann müssen wir dafür sorgen das es so bleibt .

@selbstmord

am besten irgendwo runterspringen ist das einfachste und schnellste geht sogar in einer scheune einwandfrei da kann man dann auch seine leiche wiederfinden falls nötig.


----------



## Robonator (3. Januar 2014)

Schon gelesen? 

Achtung sehr viel text


Spoiler






> Dayz Standalone sales skyrocketing
> 
> Even though it’s still in an early Alpha state, the DayZ Standalone is doing great in terms of sales. It seems that the warnings issued by lead developer Dean “Rocket” Hall or Bohemia Interactive officials haven’t deterred fans of the survival shooter.
> 
> ...





> dayzdev: This is the first update when I have sat down and thought “where do I start?” There has been so much going on with the development this month that it is hard to fit it all in a post here. Through the month we have steadily moved from working on our architectural changes, through to preparing for our first public test. The risks and gambles we took last year, are now beginning to pay serious dividends for us. I’ll be covering the following in this update: Lighting and material improvements Volumetric Cloud system New Server Architecture Clothing/Inventory status Closed Test Status Art/World updates Customizing your character Customizing your weapon Lighting and material improvements One of our Lead Artists, Mario Kurty, has been working with some of the ArmA3 artists to ensure that DayZ Standalone has the best visuals possible. The result is pretty striking when combined with some of the other improvements we have made in the engine. These improvements make the world really come to life, improving the visuals overall. A comparison screenshot is included and demonstrates the effect of this. Volumetric Cloud system This has now been fully configured for use within DayZ, used to great effect in Bohemia’s previous product Take on Helicopters (and coming in ArmA3 also). There are several pictures of this included in the screenshots for this blog update. Running around the world taking pictures, it was hard to resist really. It adds a real sense of realism when compared with the previous result. New Server Architecture Our lead programmer, Ondřej Španěl, continues his work on redeveloping our server architecture. Contrary to some who say DayZ will be releasing with no anti-hack mechanisms, one of the key things we are doing with development is entirely redeveloping how the engine works. I can’t stress enough just how fundamental this change is. DayZ’s game servers will function like servers in other MMO style games, that is the server will control the behavior and the sending of updates. No longer will your machine receive all the updates allowing their analysis by various cheats. We are exploring spawning all zombies and loot at the start of server initialization, again a huge departure from the previous mechanism. This solves many design and technical issues with the spawning and respawning of equipment, such as being able to metagame by telling whether players are in a village by seeing zombie’s have spawned. Clothing/Inventory status This has now been completed to a basic level, you can put on and drop various items of clothing. These items can have diseases on them, and they have durability and other attributes. We need to make some models that represent the clothes when they are on the ground (currently they look as they are when on the ground!) Once this is done, we will be releasing some video outlining what it looks like to change your clothes. Closed Test Status We have begun our internal closed testing (yes!) and have been working with closed with Valve to ensure our new server browser system is working (we utilize Steam for this purpose rather than Gamespy as for ArmA2). The Server/Client architecture needs to be fully implemented before we will begin our public testing. We have not initiated our closed test that includes external people yet (such as streamers). Art/World updates A huge quantity of changes are flowing into the world. New areas, a mass of new objects (such as wrecked vehicles, buses, etc…) that are all designed with DayZ in mind - such as having good areas for loot to spawn. It is really impossible to list all the changes here, from bug fixing to redesigning of buildings such as the general store, and onto entirely new buildings and areas. One of our texture artists has been going through existing work and making them look more damaged and used. Customizing your Character The design has now really ramped up. This is really the entire focus of our efforts for the next few months, prior to starting on vehicle customization and finally on base building at the end of the year. The obvious starting point for us is to allow players to select the gender and race of their character. Beyond this, allowing ways for your character to become your own are key for us; from getting tattoo’s to finding unique clothing items, trying to deal with your own health aliments, etc… This is an area of very active development, we’re exploring all sorts of ways to make your character change in the world as you play. When you first create your character, the options will be simple. As you go along in the world, your character will change as a result of their interactions with the environment and the decisions you make, through items such as clothing choices. Social aspects are extremely important to us, and we’ve taken a number of idea’s and participated in the discussions on reddit and the forums about what we can do in this area. Expect more on these area’s in the next tumblr update. We want to support the organic development and operation of groups within the game, through the development of their own symbology in game (tattoo’s, markings on the world, on weapons, etc…). We feel that these redeveloped social experiences told through the game will be a compelling part of the standalone. Customizing your weapon Weapon attachments are a great bi-product of our entire redesign of every aspect of the inventory system. Nothing is available to show on this yet, currently the only attachment we have fully configured in the game is the magazine. You must load the magazine with ammunition and then it is considered an attachment to the weapon. The quantity and condition of your magazines will be particularly important in the standalone. Look after them! When is it releasing? We don’t know. We’re going to take our time. I feel fantastic about the situation, more than ever I feel like we’re doing something really interesting with this development. Now is not the time to rush things, but we do need to ensure our pace is kept up. Our development blog and getting players in and testing as soon as possible will be key in ensuring we succeed in making this a great game. Concluding words At no point in development, have I been as excited as I am right now. The risks we took with the direction have paid off. The engine and approach of the game is now entirely DayZ’s own, it is striking out into it’s own territory as a project. This is very exciting for all the team. I do need to caution though, it is a bad idea to overhype the project. We know that there are many challenges that we will face from deciding to effectively write a new engine tailored to DayZ. But we are now entirely confident, that this decision will prove to have been the best decision we could make. Now we will be able to make the game that we’ve all always wanted.


----------



## Uniwaq (3. Januar 2014)

Ich sprudel regelrecht vor guten Ideen:
Also Dean Hall :Ein Instinktmodus muß rein. "Mehr" Autos. Vielleicht die USAS (um Kero zu ärgern) für 5 eu. hahaha
Dann wäre eine spezialfähigkeit gut.. wie einen Kampfsport oder gut sein im schießen..ausgeprägter Instinkt o.Ä. -ich mein ich kann auch mehr als nur "Boxen" -.- ^^


Ab und an DayZ anschmeißen ist ganz lustig sonst.. -einfach die Leute an der Küste versuchen zu erschlagen und anständig beleidigen.. oder "lieb" sein. haahhaha.

Edit..weil schaut.. 

ALLE kommen auf die Welt und sind gleich.. obwohl sie erwachsen sind. is ein fail, müßt ihr zugeben 
Wenn ich als Baby spawnen würde wäre es was anderes.. ^^


----------



## Crush182 (3. Januar 2014)

Was muss ich denn auf den letzten Seiten immer wieder lesen?!

... "INSTINKT" -damit man weiß wo Leute sind?! 
(und dann noch Nahkämpfe... Kampfsport?!).... HALLOOO?!

Das würde das ganze Spiel kaputt machen!

DayZ ist nunmal nicht CoD oder Battlefield, oder sonst irgend ein Shooter!
Man kann nunmal nicht überall rumrennen wie ein Irrer, sondern muss aufpassen, dass man nicht erwischt wird.

Das Rumschleichen, das -ich habe keine Ahnung ob da jmd. sein könnte und das "omg hat sich da was bewegt??" Gefühl, alles das
macht dieses Spiel doch aus. 

Wenn ihr Nahkämpfe, Action, "instinkte" wollt, dann wäre Crysis 3, Battlefield, oder auch CoD vllt.
was für euch! 


Edit: 





Uniwaq schrieb:


> Ab und an DayZ anschmeißen ist ganz lustig sonst.. -einfach die Leute an der Küste versuchen zu erschlagen und anständig beleidigen.. oder "lieb" sein. haahhaha.


 Ich hoffe, das ist ein Scherz -.- :/


----------



## Uniwaq (3. Januar 2014)

Crush182 schrieb:


> Was muss ich denn auf den letzten Seiten immer wieder lesen?!
> 
> ... "INSTINKT" -damit man weiß wo Leute sind?!
> (und dann noch Nahkämpfe... Kampfsport?!).... HALLOOO?!
> ...


 
Jeder kann doch nur so gute Ideen haben wie ich. Bei der leere des Games hahahaha ^^ :*
nöö war kein scherz  ist ja ein Game was jeder Zocken kann wie er will  


Edit, was mir aufviel. Wer das Bewusstsein verliert. Kann nun warten bei schwarzem Bildschirm !! Wenn er aber da liegt und blos atmet,.. tut sich bei mir nix.
Sonst steht er tatsächlich bei bester Gesundheit wieder auf, so lang du nicht tot geprügelt wurdest


----------



## Brez$$z (3. Januar 2014)

Crush ich muss dir leider zustimmen..... Versteh echt nicht was der ganze Unsinn soll. Das ist eine Überlebens Simulation 
und nicht Crysis mit Irgend einem Super Anzug wo man Upgrades findet und dann 100 Meter weit hüpfen kann und gegner aus 
200 meter "Spürt"


----------



## lipt00n (3. Januar 2014)

Uniwaq schrieb:


> blablablablablabla



><}}}*>


----------



## Uniwaq (3. Januar 2014)

und wenn man nur daliegt und atmet, kann man tatsächlich weiterzocken, bei Neustart. Der letzte wollte mich loswerden, hat dann auch noch mein T Shirt geklaut zum Wunden binden. Dabei hab ich die Summerhunter an, mit Binden ^^^^

Das sieht dann so aus :

und ihr übertreibt. Mit Crysis hat ein Kampfsport können auch nix zu tun..Kinners..ihr schmeißt hier Sachen in das Forum ..tzz


----------



## Uniwaq (3. Januar 2014)

lipt00n schrieb:


> ><}}}*>


 
Das ist ein Forumsvergehen und respektlos  einfach ein Zitat zu ändern. Ich bitte um die Sperrung des Users PCGH Mods


----------



## Brez$$z (3. Januar 2014)

Wunschtag einiger hier:

Spawnen in Komarovo, richtung Osten nach Balota laufen.
Auf halber Strecke einen gegner sehen und schnell Ausloggen.
Auf leeren Server gehen, weiter nach Balota.
Am Airfield in Balota eine M4 mit 300 Schuss, Zweibein, Red Dot optik, Schaldämpfer, großen Rucksack
und genug zu Essen und Trinken für die nächsten 2 Wochen finden. 
Auf anderen Server gehen, frisch gespawnten Spieler an der Küste umballern.
Spiel langweilig finden



Uniwaq, stell dich nicht so an. Deine Texte sind manchmal nur mit viel geduld zu verstehen!
Von Umgangssprache über Schreibfehler, bis hin zum übermäßigen "Punkte" missbrauch
Meine Grammatik und meine Rechtschreibung ist auch nicht das Beste, aber ich bitte auch nicht jemanden zu Sperren


----------



## efdev (3. Januar 2014)

mich stört weniger der schreibstil als die sch*** die in seinen texten steht.
ich habe leider das gefühl er verteht den sinn hinter dem spiel nicht und probiert anderen es deswegen zu verderben.


----------



## Robonator (3. Januar 2014)

efdev schrieb:


> mich stört weniger der schreibstil als die sch*** die in seinen texten steht.
> ich habe leider das gefühl er verteht den sinn hinter dem spiel nicht und probiert anderen es deswegen zu verderben.


 
Ich hab da eher das Gefühl das er sich einfach nur einen Spaß erlaubt und uns hier versucht zu trollen


----------



## Uniwaq (3. Januar 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> Ich hab da eher das Gefühl das er sich einfach nur einen Spaß erlaubt und uns hier versucht zu trollen


 
Beim Tip mit der USAS ja. Aber nix spricht gegen Kampfsport.
Oder ein Töten an der Küste.


Was wieder falsch hingestellt wird. Denn mit der M4 war ich garnicht an der Küste.. also bitte 

erst ging es mir darum das ich auch wegen falschen Sourround Sound in die falsche Richtung geschaut habe und abgeschossen wurde. Das ist wohl nicht meine SChuld!
So seh ich mich auch als Alpha!! Tester und darf verbesserungstips geben.


----------



## Robonator (3. Januar 2014)

> erst ging es mir darum das ich auch wegen falschen Sourround Sound in die falsche Richtung geschaut habe und abgeschossen wurde. Das ist wohl nicht meine SChuld!


Denk ich aber schon da ich ohne Probleme orten kann  Hab Stereo-Kopfhörer und via Treiber auf 8 Channels + Dolby Headphone gestellt. Ich hab keinerlei Probleme Schüsse etc zu orten. Vorrausgeserzt man hört sie auch, Irgendwas stimmt ja noch nicht so ganz mit den Sounds da selbst Schritte oft erst sehr spät auftauchen.


----------



## efdev (3. Januar 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> Denk ich aber schon da ich ohne Probleme orten kann  Hab Stereo-Kopfhörer und via Treiber auf 8 Channels + Dolby Headphone gestellt. Ich hab keinerlei Probleme Schüsse etc zu orten. Vorrausgeserzt man hört sie auch, Irgendwas stimmt ja noch nicht so ganz mit den Sounds da selbst Schritte oft erst sehr spät auftauchen.


 
iich kenne das problem hab mein headset mal per USB am pc gehabt dazu 7.1 angeschaltet und alles war verkehrt rum also wieder auf normal gestellt.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. Januar 2014)

Hat noch jemand Lust mich ein bisschen mit zu nehmen in DayZ ?


----------



## sinchilla (3. Januar 2014)

> Hat noch jemand Lust mich ein bisschen mit zu nehmen in DayZ ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 adde mal sanchez187 in steam ( das bin ich) aber komm wohl erst am sonntag wieder zum spielen



> iich kenne das problem hab mein headset mal per USB am pc gehabt dazu  7.1 angeschaltet und alles war verkehrt rum also wieder auf normal  gestellt.


du hättest doch nur das headset drehen müssen

was mich gestern gestört hat, das man ein apfelbaum aufm feld sieht & die äpfel daran nur aus pappe sind bzw. eindimensionale bilderchen mit welchen man nicht sein virtuellen magen füllen kann

ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das man in so einer gegend verhungern kann...ich würde sauerampfer vom feld & kienäppel fressen wenn der magen zu derbe knurrt.

& wenn man scho trinken & essen muss sollten die verstoffwechselungsprodukte auch beachtung finden...ergo man kann nicht stundenlang an der waldkante still sitzen weil sich das ein oder andere bedürfnis in den vordergrund schiebt

& der traum eines jeden spielers is doch dem anderen beim kacken ein headshot zu verpassen


----------



## efdev (3. Januar 2014)

@sin

danke für den tipp aber das war das erste was ich mir damals anhören musste


----------



## -Fux- (3. Januar 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> [...] der traum eines jeden spielers is doch dem anderen beim kacken ein headshot zu verpassen


 
Das würde epische Momente bringen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. Januar 2014)

Ist den keiner hier der mit, der mit mir eine Runde DayZ SA spielen möchte?


----------



## kero81 (3. Januar 2014)

Uniwaq schrieb:


> Vielleicht die USAS (um Kero zu ärgern) für 5 eu. hahaha



Hä, was will der Kerl von mir?! 



Uniwaq schrieb:


> erst ging es mir darum das ich auch wegen falschen Sourround Sound in die falsche Richtung geschaut habe und abgeschossen wurde. Das ist wohl nicht meine SChuld!



Schließ mal deine Lautsprecher an den richtigen Buchsen an... 



sinchilla schrieb:


> ...ich würde sauerampfer vom feld fressen...



...und dir so den Fuchsbandwurm einfangen.


----------



## KornDonat (3. Januar 2014)

Ok ich bin auch durchs Schiff gefallen  Bin aber gleich ganz durchs Schiff gefallen und kann nun nur noch krabbeln ich vermute mal der Kauz hat sich  beide Beine gebrochen xD

Edit: Bin mich dann mal ausgeloggt und wieder eingeloggt und was ist ? Ich kann wieder ganz normal laufen xD
Wie kann man eigentlich in die externe Sicht wechseln ? Das funktioniert bei mir irgendwie nicht...


----------



## sinchilla (3. Januar 2014)

> ...und dir so den Fuchsbandwurm einfangen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


es gibt doch nich ma eichhörnchen ...wo soll da der fuchsbandwurm herkommen



> Ok ich bin auch durchs Schiff gefallen   Bin aber gleich ganz durchs Schiff gefallen und kann nun nur noch  krabbeln ich vermute mal der Kauz hat sich  beide Beine gebrochen xD


da reicht auch ein bein aber wenn du pech hast isses die wirbelsäule & die veterinäre in chernarus sind eher auf transplantationen von schweinelebern spezialisiert




> Wie kann man eigentlich in die externe Sicht wechseln ? Das funktioniert bei mir irgendwie nicht...


 versuch ma "enter"


----------



## -Fux- (3. Januar 2014)

Meine Zombies sind seit heute unsichtbar. Ich höre sie, ich bekomme hits und sehe auch blut, aber die Zs selbst sind unsichtbar 
Hebt den Schwierigkeitsgrad ungemein


----------



## timetoremember (3. Januar 2014)

-Fux- schrieb:


> Meine Zombies sind seit heute unsichtbar. Ich höre sie, ich bekomme hits und sehe auch blut, aber die Zs selbst sind unsichtbar
> Hebt den Schwierigkeitsgrad ungemein


 
Das hatte ich heute auch mehrfach. Könnte sein, dass die Zombies unter der Erde leben

Nach 3 Tagen Pause wollte ich heute meinen Char mal wieder durch die Gegend jagen und was passiert?! -Ich werde erschossen
2 Mal neu gespawn und innerhalb von jeweils 5 Minuten wieder erschossen worden Heute meint es die Welt nicht gut mit mir


----------



## -Fux- (3. Januar 2014)

timetoremember schrieb:


> Das hatte ich heute auch mehrfach. Könnte sein, dass die Zombies unter der Erde leben
> 
> Nach 3 Tagen Pause wollte ich heute meinen Char mal wieder durch die Gegend jagen und was passiert?! -Ich werde erschossen
> 2 Mal neu gespawn und innerhalb von jeweils 5 Minuten wieder erschossen worden Heute meint es die Welt nicht gut mit mir


 
Gut möglich dass die Zs "durch den Boden gefallen" sind...

Ich hatte was ähnliches, die erste runde nach fast 2 wöchigem Urlaub, gerade gespawnt, noch keine 3 Sekunden da - eine Schuss - mein Char tot 

Dabei bin ich extra auf einen fast leeren Server weil ich mir nicht mehr sicher war wo ich gerade stehe...


----------



## Robonator (3. Januar 2014)

Wäre nett wenn ihr auf dem TS darauf achtet nur Leute vom PCGH & Luxx draufzulassen. Es ist immerhin kein Public-TS


----------



## Brez$$z (4. Januar 2014)

War schon ganz nett vorhin, aber es waren einfach zu viele  Hab mich ja dann mit dem Deox abgesetzt weil man ja sein eigenes Wort nicht mehr verstanden hat


----------



## Robonator (4. Januar 2014)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> War schon ganz nett vorhin, aber es waren einfach zu viele  Hab mich ja dann mit dem Deox abgesetzt weil man ja sein eigenes Wort nicht mehr verstanden hat


 
Dafür gibt es ja mehrere Channels


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (4. Januar 2014)

Vllt. könnt ihr mir den Kauf erleichtern:

-Ich stehe auf Hardcore-Schleichen
-Mag es, mächtiger als die anderen zu sein (Siehe Payday (Geiseln nehmen))
-Mag Ahnungslosigkeit (Schüsse orten etc.)
-Mag halbwegs Realismus
-Mag Team-Work
-Mag Frust nicht wirklich (kann CS ganz gut ab)
-Bin leicht reizbar 

Bin ich für DayZ geeignet?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. Januar 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Vllt. könnt ihr mir den Kauf erleichtern:
> 
> -Ich stehe auf Hardcore-Schleichen
> -Mag es, mächtiger als die anderen zu sein (Siehe Payday (Geiseln nehmen))
> ...


 
JA... Im Grunde sind deine aufgelisteten Punkte von Spieler zu Spieler anders..


----------



## -Fux- (4. Januar 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Vllt. könnt ihr mir den Kauf erleichtern:
> 
> -Ich stehe auf Hardcore-Schleichen
> -Mag es, mächtiger als die anderen zu sein (Siehe Payday (Geiseln nehmen))
> ...


 

Ich denke du bist geeignet 
Frustmomente gibt es zwar, jedoch sollten diese einen alten Counter-Strike Hasen nicht aufhalten


----------



## Brez$$z (4. Januar 2014)

Gibt es jetzt wieder loot auf Hochsitzen? bei dayzdb.com auf der Karte sind die nun verzeichnet, aber als ich vor einigen tagen paar abgeklappert habe gabs da noch nichts


----------



## sinchilla (4. Januar 2014)

> Vllt. könnt ihr mir den Kauf erleichtern:
> 
> -Ich stehe auf Hardcore-Schleichen
> -Mag es, mächtiger als die anderen zu sein (Siehe Payday (Geiseln nehmen))
> ...


ich versuch es mal deine punkte von 1-6 zu bewerten:

Ich stehe auf Hardcore-Schleichen: note 1! du kannst über 200qkm mit auf dem boden kriechen erkunden...im falle eines bruches teilweise nicht anders möglich

Mag es, mächtiger als die anderen zu sein (Siehe Payday (Geiseln nehmen)): note 3 das ist relativ...jeder fängt mal klein an & man kann kein equipment mit real-dollars kaufen um sich ein vorteil zu verschaffen ABER man kann durch fleissiges osterähnliches suchen das eine oder andere schmankerl finden z.b. ne waffe was ein ungeheuren vorteil gegenüber einem schafft der keine hat..die kannst du nämlich weiter schmeissen als ne nen hammer

Mag Ahnungslosigkeit (Schüsse orten etc.): note 2 zuviel ahnungslosigkeit ist kontraproduktiv für die gesundheit deines chars...in dem man in einer situation den überblick behält erhält man auch ein ungeheuren vorteil...mit der nagant reicht ein schuss & du bist tot mit der m4 sind es glaube ich 2

Mag halbwegs Realismus: note 1- es ist sehr realistisch aber teilweise besteht in meinen augen noch optimierungsbedarf

Mag Team-Work: note 1 mit teamwork hast du dein gewünschten vorteil! allerdings ist dafür auch ts essentiell! man kann nahrung tauschen, munition, verbandsmaterial , medikamente usw. ergo in der  menge ist man stark....alerdings wirst du in einer gruppe auch schneller vom "feind" entdeckt!

Mag Frust nicht wirklich (kann CS ganz gut ab): note 4- das ist relativ...wenn du stundenlang rumstreift um dann ein gezielten kopfschuss zu erhaschen könnte das für eine gewisse frustschwelle sorgen auch wenn du in nem glitch / bug hängenbleibst wo runterstürzt / ähnliches! bedenke es ist ne alpha! halte dir dies stets in solchen situationen vor augen!

-Bin leicht reizbar : note 3 bedingt durch den letzen punkt...wer also vorsichtig & nicht nach rambomanier agiert wird in der regel dafür belohnt & ausnahmen bestätigen die regel

hoffe konnte dir deine entscheidungsfindung etwas erleichtern



> Gibt es jetzt wieder loot auf Hochsitzen? bei dayzdb.com auf der Karte  sind die nun verzeichnet, aber als ich vor einigen tagen paar  abgeklappert habe gabs da noch nichts


 mir wäre es das risiko des beinbruchs nicht wert! z.Z. gibs nur morphin & das bein schienen geht m.m.n. noch nicht. in der regel sind an außergewöhnlichen orten nicht außergewöhnliche sachen dies das risiko wert sind die eig. gesundheit zu gefährden die militärbasen & airfields sind da was anderes...da fällst du eher wegen dem argwohn eines anderen spielers


----------



## KornDonat (4. Januar 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> es gibt doch nich ma eichhörnchen ...wo soll da der fuchsbandwurm herkommen
> 
> da reicht auch ein bein aber wenn du pech hast isses die wirbelsäule & die veterinäre in chernarus sind eher auf transplantationen von schweinelebern spezialisiert
> 
> ...



Naja hab mich dann einfach ertränkt dann stand da das ich tod bin hab mich ausgeloggt neu eingeloggt und konnte auf mal wieder ganz normal weiter schwimmen bzw. laufen als wenn nichts gewesen wäre 
Habs schon mit Enter versucht da tut sich nichts auch nach neu belegen mit ner anderen Taste gings nicht


----------



## sinchilla (4. Januar 2014)

> Habs schon mit Enter versucht da tut sich nichts auch nach neu belegen mit ner anderen Taste gings nicht



es gibt auch server die die externe ansicht nicht erlauben weil man ein ungeheuren vorteil bezüglich der übersicht hat...so wie bei bf auf hardcoreservern da kann man auch nur in der innenansicht eines fahrzeugs spielen


----------



## KornDonat (4. Januar 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> es gibt auch server die die externe ansicht nicht erlauben weil man ein ungeheuren vorteil bezüglich der übersicht hat...so wie bei bf auf hardcoreservern da kann man auch nur in der innenansicht eines fahrzeugs spielen


 
Ok das könnte so einiges erklären ^^ Kann man irgendwo die Server Einstellungen sehen ?


----------



## SpotlightXFX (4. Januar 2014)

KornDonat schrieb:


> Ok das könnte so einiges erklären ^^ Kann man irgendwo die Server Einstellungen sehen ?


 
anderen Server probieren , wenns geht dann gehts. 

Ich hab bei mir das ganze Verschwomme deaktiviert in den Einstellungen so das es richtig knackig ist.
Nur wenn ich das Game neustarte werden die Einstellungen erst übernommen wenn ich auf Video draufklicke , dann ändert sich die Grafik im Hintergrund und ich geh dann wieder raus und kann spielen. Bissle Buggy , aber läuft besser als BF4


----------



## Brez$$z (4. Januar 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> mir wäre es das risiko des beinbruchs nicht wert! z.Z. gibs nur morphin & das bein schienen geht m.m.n. noch nicht. in der regel sind an außergewöhnlichen orten nicht außergewöhnliche sachen dies das risiko wert sind die eig. gesundheit zu gefährden die militärbasen & airfields sind da was anderes...da fällst du eher wegen dem argwohn eines anderen spielers


 
Bisher hatte ich noch keine Probleme mit Leitern, man darf halt nicht Rennen oder "hudle" wie man bei uns sagt^^


----------



## -Fux- (4. Januar 2014)

KornDonat schrieb:


> Ok das könnte so einiges erklären ^^ Kann man irgendwo die Server Einstellungen sehen ?


 
Ja, im manchmal stehts im Servernamen  (glaube 3PP:on oder so)


----------



## Buschwookie (4. Januar 2014)

Wie ich es hasse von unsichtbaren Zombies getötet zu werden^^


----------



## Brez$$z (4. Januar 2014)

Buschwookie schrieb:


> Wie ich es hasse von unsichtbaren Zombies getötet zu werden^^


 
is mir in 45h noch nicht passiert^^


----------



## Jack77 (4. Januar 2014)

Ich hab grad mein erstes Mosin-Nagant + Ziehlfernrohr + 60 Schuss im Rucksack gefunden. 
Ich war wohl der erste nach nem Serverneustart...

euer Glück das ich so "friendly" bin... *g


----------



## Brez$$z (4. Januar 2014)

Im rucksack drin Spawnt eigentlich nichts, eher hats einer liegen lassen


----------



## efdev (4. Januar 2014)

jupp da lag wohl mal eine m4 und dann wurde der kram getauscht.


----------



## Jack77 (4. Januar 2014)

Kann auch sein, auf jedenfall kann ich jetzt auch schön rumballern .-)
Gibts eigendlich zukünftig die Möglichkeit beschädigte Items wie z.B. Zielfernrohr etc. zu reparieren?

Ps. irgendwie fehlt noch ein Fernglas im Game, fände ich auch ein nützliches Item.


----------



## Seven (4. Januar 2014)

Die SA Map auf dayzbd.com wurde jetzt um Markierungen (welches Loot usw) erweitert!

DayZ Standalone Chernarus+ Map - DayZDB


----------



## KornDonat (4. Januar 2014)

Jemand gerade Lust auf DayZ ? Bin gerad aufm Ts und renn alleine halb Tod durch die Gegend ^^


----------



## lipt00n (4. Januar 2014)

Das Combatlogging ist schon ne echte Pest. Da trifft man nach Ewigkeiten mal einen anderen Spieler in ner spannenden Situation (auf 250m Entfernung, beide in Deckung), und es resultiert darin, dass der andere sich auf den Boden schmeisst und ausloggt 
Ich hoffe da wird bald wieder n Delay reingefixt, wie in der Mod, um diese feigen Angsthasen davon abzuhalten. Dann sitzt man selbst noch da, und muss Angst vor Ghosting haben. Das zerstört den Spielspaß dann doch enorm.

-----

Gestern wurde ich von 2 Kumpels eingesammelt (bin frisch gespawnt) und bin mit denen direkt nach Cherno, weils der nächste Ort war. Es war so gruselig, durch Cherno zu laufen. Da kamen ganz fiese Mod-Erinnerungen in mir hoch  Wir standen gerade in nem Hinterhof, ich öffne eine Tür in ein Haus, steht da n Typ mit ner Axt vor mir. Noch ehe ich im TS fragen konnte, ob das einer von meinen Jungs ist, geht der Typ mit der Axt auf mich los. Ich hab aus Reflex mit der Mosin aus der Hüfte geschossen, er war zum Glück nah genug und fiel gleich um. Hätte ich nicht getroffen, wärs um mich geschehen. 
Hab mich dann gleich zum looten über den gehängt, ein anderer Kumpel auch, der dritte hat uns gedeckt. Auf einmal höre ich nur "Achtung, hinter euch, noch einer!" und da wurde meinem Lootkameraden auch schon der Schädel mit der Axt gespaltet. Er war mit seinem Military-Look wohl das "gefährlichere" Ziel, das war mein "Glück". Bin aufgesprungen, auf Abstand und hab versucht zu schießen, während der Typ wie ein Wahnsinniger auf den Dritten von uns losgegangen ist. Durch Lags und Glitches wars mit dem Treffen ein bisschen schwierig. Mein anderer Kumpel wurde auch noch getötet, dann rannte der Typ straight auf mich zu. Mit dem letzten Schuss in der Mosin konnte ich ihn dann niederstrecken. Meine 2 Kumpels haben mir die Erlaubnis gegeben, sie durchzulooten, die wollten beide ins Bett. Gesagt, getan: Essen für ne ganze Kompanie und genug Munition für einen Krieg, dazu Mosin mit Scope und Zweibein. Danach hab ich die Beine in die Hand genommen und mich so schnell wie es nur geht aus dieser Stadt verkrümelt. Alleine ist das schon sehr unangenehm ^^

Hab mich ausserhalb von Cherno mit 2 anderen Freunden getroffen. Sind von da aus zusammen zum Balota Airfield. Dort angekommen haben wir uns noch vom Waldrand aus einen Überblick verschafft. Und tatsächlich: Im rechten Rand unseres Blickfeldes bewegte sich jemand vom Airfield weg. Ich legte an, zielte und schoss -leider zu hastig. Der Typ sprang hinter einen Baum. Ich sicherte von meiner Position aus, während ein Kollege drumherumschlich. Aber wir haben ihn nicht mehr gefunden -er hatte sich wohl ausgeloggt. 
Sind, stark sensibilisiert, weiter vorgerückt. Vom Hangar aus schaute ich eher zufällig durch das Scope Richtung Tower. Ich sah nichts, weil ich im Gras lag, und stand auf.Oben auf dem Tower stand jemand, sieht mich, legt sich auf den Boden und -logt aus. 
Wir sind dann näher ran udn haben geguckt ob wir noch etwas finden, dem war aber nicht so. Alles schon leergeräumt. Als wir da im Tower saßen, Munition und Essensvorräte sortierten, spawnte plötzlich wieder jemand oben im Tower (der Typ von vorhin, es waren ca. 15-20 Minuten vergangen? Möglicherweise...) und kam die Treppe herunter, auf der wir saßen. Irgendwie schien er uns nicht bemerkt zu haben oder war geistig verwirrt oder wasweißich, jedenfalls schrie mein Kumpel im TS "Hinter dir auf der Treppe, hinter dir!" und eröffnete sofort das Feuer. Der Typ ging sofort zu Boden, Gefahr gebannt. Ich überlegte kurz, mir seine M4 mitzunehmen, entschied mich dann aber für die Mosin. Solange ich kein ACOG habe, wäre das ein Rückschritt von der Mosin mit Zieloptik auf die M4 mit Ironsight. Außerdem präferiert man in der Gruppe dann doch eher die Kämpfe auf Distanz....

Kurz nach der Aktion startet der Server dann Neu. Uns hats gefreut, standen wir doch mitten auf dem Airfield. Sind dann noch nebenan zum Militärcamp, durch die Zelte, als plötzlich ein Schuss fiel. Noch mehrere hundert Meter entfernt, galt einem Zombie. Wir haben uns sofort in Ecken gesetzt. Noch ein Schuss. Es war klar: Irgendjemand bewegte sich in unsere Richtung. 
Da wir nichts Bestimmtes gesucht haben, der Loot also just in diesem Augenblick nicht die Gefahr wert war, entschlossen wir uns, abzuhauen. Zwischen diesen Zelten, wo alles total unübersichtlich ist, auf jemanden zu warten und einen Kampf herauszufordern, war uns dann doch zu heikel. Sind also von da wieder in Richtung Cherno abgehauen und haben uns dort im Wald ausgeloggt.

Das war mein erster Abend, an dem ich NICHT gestorben bin


----------



## sinchilla (4. Januar 2014)

ja so kanns gehen...ich hänge auch sehr an meinem leben. bin vorgestern im team vorgegangen aber gestern etwa 4 stunden rumgelaufen & munition für die mosin bzw. fnx gesucht...vergeblich allein aufs flugfeld hab ich mich dann auch nicht getraut erst recht ohne munition is das gefährlich.


was ich mir noch wünchen würde is dynamisches wetter...wozu kann man nen regencape finden...

bzw. verwilderte hunde welche man mit thunfisch aus der dose domestizieren kann


----------



## m4rshm4llow (4. Januar 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> was ich mir noch wünchen würde is dynamisches wetter...wozu kann man nen regencape finden...


Gibts nicht schon Regen/Blitz/Donner?



sinchilla schrieb:


> bzw. verwilderte hunde welche man mit thunfisch aus der dose domestizieren kann


Inklusive Wolf-Skin für 5€?  jk


----------



## Siones (4. Januar 2014)

Ich hab mir von Anfang an schon sorgen gemacht, wenn ich mal alleine zocke ohne Karte oder Kompass, dass ich für immer irgendwo in der Pampa verschollen bin . Vorgestern nach einer super Session mit meinem Bruder, wollte ich zu Freunden an der Küste die  in der nähe von Elektro waren. Meine Position: Nördlich von Lopatino ......... 1 1/2 STUNDEN später sah ich ENDLICH die Küste und das Schiffwrak bei Rifty. Gab großen Beifall und Gelächter im Ts. Ich hätte ja nach dem Weg gefragt aber am Arsch der Welt wo ich rumgestürzt bin war leider keiner.


----------



## matteo92 (4. Januar 2014)

Hey Leute,
brauche dringend ne Bluttransfususion sehe schon alles leicht verschwommen. Ich bin zurzeit in Zelenogorsk kann mich aber auch noch wo anders hin schleppen. 
Kann mir jemand helfen oder gibt es auch einen anderen Weg mich zu heilen ?


----------



## Robonator (4. Januar 2014)

matteo92 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> brauche dringend ne Bluttransfususion sehe schon alles leicht verschwommen. Ich bin zurzeit in Zelenogorsk kann mich aber auch noch wo anders hin schleppen.
> Kann mir jemand helfen oder gibt es auch einen anderen Weg mich zu heilen ?


 
Wenn du satt gefuttert bist und auch keinen Durst hast dann regeneriert sich das Blut wieder.


----------



## matteo92 (4. Januar 2014)

Weisst du auch zufällig, wie lange das dauert ?


----------



## Brez$$z (4. Januar 2014)

nicht sonderlich lange, an einem Brunnen am besten nen kompletten pack reis, oder halt 3-4 Dosen essen und trinken bis die meldung kommt.
Dann lauf bis zum nächsten Brunnen und wiederhold das, aber nicht mehr essen oder trinken wenn er satt ist


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (4. Januar 2014)

Ich denke, ich hole es mir gleich mal ... dann sehe ich ja, bo es sich für mich gelohnt hat ^^ Soll ich dann direkt zu euch aufn TS stoßen?

Meien Steam ID: xnovoline ... mit einem Altair-Bild ^^


----------



## matteo92 (4. Januar 2014)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> nicht sonderlich lange, an einem Brunnen am besten nen kompletten pack reis, oder halt 3-4 Dosen essen und trinken bis die meldung kommt.
> Dann lauf bis zum nächsten Brunnen und wiederhold das, aber nicht mehr essen oder trinken wenn er satt ist


 
Welche Meldung ?


----------



## Brez$$z (4. Januar 2014)

Ich bin so satt, oder was er dann halt sagt. Dann Sofort aufhören, dann wiederholt er sich noch 1-2 mal und Perfekt.
Wenn du mehr isst oder trinkst, wirds dir schlecht


----------



## matteo92 (4. Januar 2014)

Jo hatte funkrioniert . Riesen Dank. Bin aber kurz darauf erschlagen worden 

Übrigens, kann mir jemand mal die Adr. Für TS geben.


----------



## Robonator (4. Januar 2014)

matteo92 schrieb:


> Jo hatte funkrioniert . Riesen Dank. Bin aber kurz darauf erschlagen worden
> 
> Übrigens, kann mir jemand mal die Adr. Für TS geben.


 
Siehe Startpost:


> PCGHX DayZ Teamspeak: 93.90.180.186


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. Januar 2014)

Ist noch jemand unterwegs und würde mich mitnehmen? Alleine ist das doch etwas langweilig


----------



## -Fux- (5. Januar 2014)

matteo92 schrieb:


> Übrigens, kann mir jemand mal die Adr. Für TS geben.



Noch größer möchte ich die Adresse nun wirklich nicht schreiben


----------



## KornDonat (5. Januar 2014)

-Fux- schrieb:


> Noch größer möchte ich die Adresse nun wirklich nicht schreiben


 
Haha, willst nicht doch Schriftgröße 72 nehmen ?


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (5. Januar 2014)

Morgen früh wird dann endlich DayZ gekauft. Darf ich dann mit euch zocken? Falls ihr etwas über mich wissen müsst: Pseudo sollte mich von seinem TS kennen.


----------



## mist3r89 (5. Januar 2014)

Ich hab momentan probleme damit das Spiel zu kaufen... aber sobald ich es herunterladen kann, würd ich auch gerne mit euch zocken


----------



## mist3r89 (5. Januar 2014)

Könnt ihr mich im PCGHXDZ Team einladen also in der Steam Gruppe? Mein Benutzername dürfte N-Ergy sein Danke im Voraus


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. Januar 2014)

Irgend so ein Anfänger ist mir 30 Minuten hinterher gerannt und wollte mich tot boxen  Ich habs nicht über Herz gebracht ihn zu erschießen. Aber ein Heckenschütze hat es für mich übernommen 

@mist3r89 -Fux- ist dafür dein Ansprechpartner insofern er jetzt Adminrechte für die Gruppe hat


----------



## Brez$$z (5. Januar 2014)

Seven schrieb:


> Die SA Map auf dayzbd.com wurde jetzt um Markierungen (welches Loot usw) erweitert!
> 
> DayZ Standalone Chernarus+ Map - DayZDB


 
Hab ich gestern auch entdeckt, aber die stimmt hinten und vorne nicht. Zeigt Zig Punkte an an dennen noch überhaupt nichts Spawnt,
Die meisten Punkte wurden einfach von der Mod übernommen


----------



## sinchilla (5. Januar 2014)

> Hab ich gestern auch entdeckt, aber die stimmt hinten und vorne nicht.  Zeigt Zig Punkte an an dennen noch überhaupt nichts Spawnt,
> Die meisten Punkte wurden einfach von der Mod übernommen


das kann daran liegen das die stellen schon gelootet wurden oder es aber wirklich nicht stimmt, ich glaube auch fast letzteres aus erfahrung. voller vorfreude hab ich mehrere hochsitze gecheckt...ergebnis null!...mein char hat gestern nach 14 h zum ersten mal das zeitliche gesegnet...

war am flugplatz im süden...ewig observiert & gewartet...alles ruhig dann geh ich ins erste haus & schliesse extra die tür hinter mir & schaue mich um...dann höre ich das geräusch der tür hinter mir. mein puls geht in den 4-stelligen bereich ich verschanze mich in der ecke mit der fnx im anschlag( für die nagant hatte ich keine munition mehr) dann kommt jemand in den raum gestürmt...ich drücke wie wild den abzug & höre nur das leise klicken einer leeren waffe...mit dem schussgeräusch der m4 garniert & ich lebe wenig später ab

wie sieht man denn ob die waffe geladen ist ohne ein "probeschuss" abzugeben? habe muni gefunden & diese ins magazin geladen ( war ich der meinung) denn die mun war weg & beim magazin stand 15/ 15 schuss somit ging ich davon aus das sie geladen ist...was sich als folgenschwerer fehler erwies & 14 stunden arbeit in sekunden zerstörte...


----------



## Brez$$z (5. Januar 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> das kann daran liegen das die stellen schon gelootet wurden oder es aber wirklich nicht stimmt, ich glaube auch fast letzteres aus erfahrung...mein char hat gestern nach 14 h zum ersten mal das zeitliche gesegnet...
> 
> 
> wie sieht man denn ob die waffe geladen ist ohne ein "probeschuss" abzugeben? habe muni gefunden & diese ins magazin geladen ( war ich der meinung) denn die mun war weg & beim magazin stand 15/ 15 schuss somit ging ich davon aus das sie geladen ist...was sich als folgenschwerer fehler erwies & 14 stunden arbeit in sekunden zerstörte...


 

Glaub mir, da Spawnt wirklich nichts  
bei der FNX braucht man die Pistole, ein Magazin und Munition. Wenn das Magazin schon voll ist nimmt man die Pistole in die Hand und muss einmal mit "R" nachladen
dadurch sollte das Magazin auch aus dem Inventar verschwinden (nicht zu 100% sicher aber sollte eigentlich stimmen)


----------



## sinchilla (5. Januar 2014)

> bei der FNX braucht man die Pistole, ein Magazin und Munition. Wenn das  Magazin schon voll ist nimmt man die Pistole in die Hand und muss einmal  mit "R" nachladen
> dadurch sollte das Magazin auch aus dem Inventar verschwinden (nicht zu 100% sicher aber sollte eigentlich stimmen)


hatte die waffe & ein magazin sowie dann die munition drauf gezogen was auch klappte aber ich glaube beim durchladen ...also "r" drücken hörte es auf...

verstehe ich aber nicht ganz...denn wenn ein magazin drin ist sollte sich beim 2ten abdrücken( beim ersten löst sich natürlich kein schuss weil keiner im lauf ist) ein projektil in den lauf laden & abgeschossen werden oder irre ich da O.o


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (5. Januar 2014)

Vllt. hätte es mit reflexartigem Ergeben geklappt, dein Leben um einige Minuten zu verlängern. ^^


----------



## sinchilla (5. Januar 2014)

> Vllt. hätte es mit reflexartigem Ergeben geklappt, dein Leben um einige Minuten zu verlängern. ^^


welche taste is das denn

aber dem hassspruch nach, den ich noch vernahm, hatte er nicht vor mich erst zu vergewaltigen & auszurauben um mich dann mit handschellen ans heizungsrohr gefesselt verdursten zu lassen

is heute abend jemand am start? will mir mit nem sixxer & ein paar gesellen ein schönen abend machen...bin ja eher so der einzelgänger. aber manchmal ( besonders am anfang ) isses doch leichter als guerillatruppe anzutreten & alles was sich bewegt zu erschiessen & danach zu fragen...

habe gestern die ganze insel ( die kleine unten links) durchsucht ( mit den lootpunkten aus der karte) was ich fand : nichts!


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (5. Januar 2014)

Vllt. wollte er nur spielen ^^

ich würde gerne mitzocken. habe vor mir gleich dayz zu kaufen ^^


----------



## efdev (5. Januar 2014)

moin moin hab gerade nen update geladen wer ne ahnung was gemacht wurde ?

edit: update war 7,7MB groß.


----------



## sinchilla (5. Januar 2014)

> moin moin hab gerade nen update geladen wer ne ahnung was gemacht wurde ?
> 
> edit: update war 7,7MB groß.



ich glaube das hier: DayZ Standalone updated with changes and fixes | IncGamers.comhttp://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...gemacht wurde ?  edit: update war 7,7MB groß.


----------



## cap82 (5. Januar 2014)

*Change Log - 0.30.113953*

 				 					5. Januar					- Hicks_206 
 				 					 						New:  

Design: Balancing of player spawns (ongoing)  
Server: Dead player cleanup (time based) 
Design: M9130 Bayonet can now open cans 
Server: BattlEye Anti-Cheat (Client as well) 
Server: Initial implementation for Sub-Private Hives (ongoing) 
Server: Initial implementation for regular & hardcore Public Hive 

Fixed:  

Server: Dedicated Server crash related to player skeleton 
Server: Player location rubberbanding (ongoing) 
Server: Large delay in item manipulation and "inventory tetris"


Quelle: Steam Community :: Group Announcements :: DayZ


----------



## Brez$$z (5. Januar 2014)

ja bei ~24€ * über 800.000 Käufer, ham sie nun gut geld das sie auch richtig Investieren


----------



## Deeron (5. Januar 2014)

Fux hat jetzt Modrechte für die Steam-Gruppe... Weiterhin kann jedes Mitglied leute in die Gruppe einladen. Dementsprechend brauchen das nicht zwangsweise ich als Gruppenleiter oder Fux als Mod machen...


----------



## matteo92 (5. Januar 2014)

Hab da mal ein kleines Problem 
Komme nicht mehr aus einem Ploizeirevier raus, weiss auch nicht ganz wie ich da rein gekommen bin.
Spawane immer in demselben Raum egal auf welchem Server. Gibt es ne Möglichkeit seinen Char. zu löschen ?


----------



## efdev (5. Januar 2014)

probier mit V rauszuspringen.


----------



## henderson m. (5. Januar 2014)

Gibt es schon einen suicid button oder muss man noch warten bis man verhungert wenn man wo durch glitcht?


----------



## sinchilla (5. Januar 2014)

> Gibt es schon einen suicid button oder muss man noch warten bis man verhungert wenn man wo durch glitcht?​



für diesen fall sollte man immer nen paar verdorbene früchte dabei haben...jenachdem wie satt man vorher war dauert es ja ne weile bis man wieder durst hat...oder soviel trinken & essen bis man erbricht aber ich glaube davon kann man nicht sterben


----------



## Brez$$z (5. Januar 2014)

Ähm Stopp stopp^^ kollege hatte vorgestern das selbe Problem. Mit V hats nicht geklappt, 
was aber geklappt hat war: Auf den Server Joinen und die ganze zeit "W" drücken, man kann sich auch schon bewegen wenn man nichts sieht.
Er ist dann ganz einfach durch die Wand gekommen.

Probiere das mal und berichte dann


----------



## MezZo_Mix (5. Januar 2014)

Ich hatte das auch gestern. Durch einen Server restart bin ich raus gekommen. oder Server Wechsel


----------



## matteo92 (5. Januar 2014)

So hab es tatsächlich geschafft raus zu kommen 
Der Trick mit dem Springen hatt funktioniert. Nur muss man darauf achten dass man rennt und kurz vor der Wand springt. Nicht direkt davor.


----------



## sinchilla (5. Januar 2014)

kann man eig. ein zombie nur mit den fäusten töten?! nachdem ich gestern das zweite dorf verlassen musste weil ich "wehrlos" war & von den untoten penetriert wurde, hatte ich kein bock mehr & stellte mich erhobenen hauptes & fäusten dem nervtöter...minutenlang schlug ich auf ihn ein...er ging zahllose mal zu boden...eindeutig technischer k.o.!

aber denkste! gehirnerschütterung gibs bei deren brei im kopp wohl nich...letztlich verblutete ich & der zombie zog erhobenen hauptes von dannen.


----------



## HomeboyST (5. Januar 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> kann man eig. ein zombie nur mit den fäusten töten?! nachdem ich gestern das zweite dorf verlassen musste weil ich "wehrlos" war & von den untoten penetriert wurde, hatte ich kein bock mehr & stellte mich erhobenen hauptes & fäusten dem nervtöter...minutenlang schlug ich auf ihn ein...er ging zahllose mal zu boden...eindeutig technischer k.o.!
> 
> aber denkste! gehirnerschütterung gibs bei deren brei im kopp wohl nich...letztlich verblutete ich & der zombie zog erhobenen hauptes von dannen.



Klappt. 

Musst nur den Kopf richtig treffen. Bei mir ging 2x zu Boden und dann entgültig.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (5. Januar 2014)

hab mir es jetzt auch gekauft. wie kann ich mit euch zocken?


----------



## Crush182 (5. Januar 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> hab mir es jetzt auch gekauft. wie kann ich mit euch zocken?


 
Ich zitiere jetzt einfach mal den Startpost 



-Fux- schrieb:


> Für alle die gerne gemeinsam spielen wollen:
> *PCGHX DayZ Teamspeak*: *93.90.180.186*
> PCGHX DayZ SteamDreamTeam



Noch größer geht es doch nun fast garnicht xD


----------



## -Fux- (5. Januar 2014)

Crush182 schrieb:


> Ich zitiere jetzt einfach mal den Startpost
> 
> 
> 
> Noch größer geht es doch nun fast garnicht xD



Ich könnte es noch rot einfärben


----------



## kero81 (5. Januar 2014)

Einladung zur Steam Gruppe bitte an [TWT]Kero81 

Steam Community :: |TWT|-Kero81


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (5. Januar 2014)

Gerade mit meinem Kumpel:

Wir 'ne Leiche gelootet: Baseballschläger, Gasmaske, Handschellen, Axt ... wir uns schön ausgerüstet. Kommen 2 cleane (frisch gespawnt). Hauen uns trotz mehrfachen Treffen mit den Waffen kaputt. Wie ... zum Teufel ... geht das???  Dann lachen die uns aus, wir ohnmächtig. Wachen dann plötzlich auf und sind leer gelootet -.- (Aggressionen-Level over 9000) Dann machen wir einen auf Späher und versuchen einen Mosin(?)-Schützen ausfindig zu machen. Cool, dass jmd. ihn schon getötet hat und wir 10 Minuten umsonst seine Leiche für seine Waffe gesucht haben :Wall:


----------



## mist3r89 (5. Januar 2014)

Hehe, ich versuch das Game morgen zu kaufen, vielleicht kann ich morgen abend mitmischen


----------



## sinchilla (6. Januar 2014)

> Einfach.. Zeitverschwendung..allein schon die Wege wegen..und ständig  des gleiche immer. ^^ Mein Ich und Reallife ist mir wichtiger. Da geh  ich selber im Wald spazieren, UND werd nicht über den Haufen geschossen  von Ha..4 Empfängern die nur irgendwo Campen und zu viel Zeit haben :p  Und die wenigen reallife Bettler tun ein nicht gleich was. Wenn ich auch  im Wald übernachten will,..könnt ihr das auch in real..  dann wisst ihr wie hart des eigentlich ist
> 
> -ach und.. ich hab auch auch schon Pflanzen in Echt gegessen -UND man bekommt keinen Fuchsbandwurm
> das erste was man hört.. Fuchsbandwurm -ahaha.
> ...



im reallife hindert dich so gut wie keiner daran im wald zu übernachten & du musst keine konsequenzen fürchten wenn du jemanden in "notwehr"erschossen hast in dayz

es ist ein spiel & wer die grenze nicht mehr ziehen kann bzw. möchte sollte profressionelle behandlung in anspruch nehmen

sicher ist im (real)wald übernachten schöner...aber ich spiele ein spiel um eine " realität" wahrzunehmen welche sich dayz schimpft...& wenn ein hz4 empfänger um 3.59 im dunklen wald campt um genau dich zu erlegen is das sein gutes recht...es könnte dir in echt genauso passieren doch die welt is größer als 225 qkm..& vor allem sicherer zumindest in in good old germany

ich kann dir viele storys erzählen wo du dayz in real hast! auch in europa! aber da gibs kein respawn wenn mans verkackt hat!


----------



## mist3r89 (6. Januar 2014)

Bitte mir auch eine Einladung schicken


Steam Community :: N-Ergy


----------



## -Fux- (6. Januar 2014)

@Kero und mist3r89: Ich werde euch zwei nachher einladen  Edit: Erledigt 

An alle anderen:Bitte lasst mir euren Einladungswunsch per PN zukommen, ich lese nicht immer alle Posts hier im Thread 

Ich schreibe das nachher auch noch in den Startpost.


----------



## mist3r89 (6. Januar 2014)

Ich hätte ein Vorschlag für die Gruppe auf Steam...
Wie wärs wenn wir dort eine Diskussion starten würden, mit Anleitungen oder Erfahrungsberichte, damit auch die unerfahrenen und die "jungen" nicht ins kalte Wasser geworfen werden?

Ich werde vermutlich heute abend zum ersten Mal spielen können... und wäre natürlich froh über möglichst viel hilfe, sei es bei der Steuerung, bei der Taktik, bei der Wichtigkeit der Reihenfolge (welche Suche hat priorität, essen, trinken, waffen usw) wo finde ich was, auf was muss ich aufpassen, was muss ich beachten usw so ein kleiner Ratgeber halt, damit wenn wir mal zusammen spielen, nicht gleich nach 10 min wieder tot bin


----------



## -Fux- (6. Januar 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Ich hätte ein Vorschlag für die Gruppe auf Steam...
> Wie wärs wenn wir dort eine Diskussion starten würden, mit Anleitungen [...]


 
Im Startpost des Threads steh ja schon etwas, mehr gibts bei DayZDB, aber es steht euch natürlich frei das ganze auch in der Steam Gruppe zu diskutieren


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (6. Januar 2014)

Habe jetzt msl den Leader bei Steam geaddet  Wäre cool, wenn er mich annimmt und der Gruppe hinzufügt.

Was mir aufgefallen ist: Bei manchen Serverwechseln wird der Char gelöscht ^^


----------



## -Fux- (6. Januar 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Habe jetzt msl den Leader bei Steam geaddet  Wäre cool, wenn er mich annimmt und der Gruppe hinzufügt.
> 
> Was mir aufgefallen ist: Bei manchen Serverwechseln wird der Char gelöscht ^^



SteamID per PN an mich


----------



## Deeron (6. Januar 2014)

Immer ruhig Blut meine Freunde, ich arbeite auch noch nebenbei ^^. Von daher kann es schonmal vorkommen, dass ich etwas brauche um anfragen und so zu beantworten.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (6. Januar 2014)

-Fux- schrieb:


> SteamID per PN an mich


Du hast mich doch schon angenommen, sehe ich. TWK oder so, oder?


----------



## -Fux- (6. Januar 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Du hast mich doch schon angenommen, sehe ich. TWK oder so, oder?


 
Ich hab dich nicht eingeladen, wie auch ohne SteamID/Name...


----------



## RayasVati (6. Januar 2014)

Lohnt es sich schon? machts laune oder ehr nicht?


Ich wollt mal mitn paar kumpelz was anderes nerden als bf4....


----------



## SpotlightXFX (6. Januar 2014)

RayasVati schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich schon? machts laune oder ehr nicht?
> 
> 
> Ich wollt mal mitn paar kumpelz was anderes nerden als bf4....


 
Wenn du gedult hast , ist es sehr cool 
Vorallem wenn man mit Lustigen&(dummschwetzer) Leuten im TS3 hockt


----------



## Great_One (6. Januar 2014)

Ich such für nachher noch ein paar Leute zum zocken^^ Wenn jemand Lust hat, einfach PM an mich


----------



## SpotlightXFX (6. Januar 2014)

Mach es anderst , komm einfach auf den TS3


----------



## Great_One (6. Januar 2014)

ohh sry ^^ ja habs grad gesehen^^


----------



## SpotlightXFX (6. Januar 2014)

Great_One schrieb:


> ohh sry ^^ ja habs grad gesehen^^


 
Kein Ding , passiert jedem 

Hat jemand DayZ Private Server TuT? 
Weil ich hab alte Serverfiles und weiß ned wie ich die Updaten solle ..? 
Weil der Client verweigert draufzujoinen^^


----------



## mist3r89 (6. Januar 2014)

SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Mach es anderst , komm einfach auf den TS3


 
Habs gestern heruntergeladen komm aber vorne und hinten nicht draus... ausserdem habe ich kein mikrofon zum mitreden, bin auf dem server angemeldet da gibts aber mehrere Channels... keine ahnung wo ich rein muss.... ich hasse TS^^


----------



## SpotlightXFX (6. Januar 2014)

Wenn du vereinzelt paar Leute kennst dann siehst ja deren Namen 
Aber die Channelinfo's sieht man auch , da steht dann PCGHX blablabla 

P.S : 17:28 - Nur einer im TS3 , huh? Keiner Lust zu spielen


----------



## RayasVati (6. Januar 2014)

Also ich renn da planlos rum und treffe niemanden mein kumpel hat nach einer minute schon zombis getroffen...immer zwei.

Meine Fragen:

Kann ich direkt bei einem freund spawnen?

Gibt es eine Karte?

Wenn ich mich bewege ist das Bild verwischt ist das normal so? Wenn nicht wie verbessere ich es wenn ja...mh


----------



## lol2k (6. Januar 2014)

RayasVati schrieb:


> Meine Fragen:
> 
> Kann ich direkt bei einem freund spawnen?
> 
> ...



1. Nein - die Spawnpunkte sind fast alle im Süden der Map

2. Die Map gibt es hier

3. Überprüfe mal deine Grafikeinstellungen und schieb mal ein paar Regler von rechts nach links - beobachte mal was dann passiert!


----------



## -Fux- (6. Januar 2014)

RayasVati schrieb:


> Kann ich direkt bei einem freund spawnen?


Nein


RayasVati schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Karte?


Ja, kann man im Spiel finden oder hier


RayasVati schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich bewege ist das Bild verwischt ist das normal so? Wenn nicht wie verbessere ich es wenn ja...mh



In den Grafikoptionen kann man "Motion Blur" deaktivieren bzw. abschwächen.

Edit: zu Spät


----------



## SpotlightXFX (6. Januar 2014)

Wer spielt mit  ? Bin aufm TS3


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (6. Januar 2014)

Bin gleich zu Hause, komme dann TS. Hab Revolver ohne Munni -.-


----------



## SpotlightXFX (6. Januar 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Bin gleich zu Hause, komme dann TS. Hab Revolver ohne Munni -.-


 
Ebenfalls ^^


----------



## sinchilla (6. Januar 2014)

> Wenn ich mich bewege ist das Bild verwischt ist das normal so? Wenn nicht wie verbessere ich es wenn ja...mh


das benutzerinterface muss die native auflösung deines monis haben

die auflösungsdarstellung muss MINDESTENS! die native auflösung deines monis haben kann natürlich auch mehr ( wenn die leistung dies hermacht) aber drunter leidet die bildqualität ungemein

motion blur austellen oder sehr niedrig( dies ist das verschwimmen des bildes in bewegung!)

post prozessing ausstellen oder sehr niedrig dies lässt auch das bild verschwimmen

btw. ich empfehle dir das kopfnicken auch auf 0 zu stellen kann zu übelkeit führen


----------



## RayasVati (6. Januar 2014)

5760xXXX kp Auflösung...jtz ist gut...

was kann man denn so machen da? ich bin da jetzt ewig rumgelaufen und sammel eug auf mehr nicht


----------



## Great_One (6. Januar 2014)

Bin jetzt im TS wo seid ihr???


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (6. Januar 2014)

Great_One schrieb:


> Bin jetzt im TS wo seid ihr???


 
Komme dann auch mal vorbei


----------



## SpotlightXFX (6. Januar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Komme dann auch mal vorbei


 
ne , hacker sind nicht willkommen....^^


----------



## KornDonat (6. Januar 2014)

Also so ein  wenig geht mir Dayz ja schon auf die Nerven Kumpel und ich haben seit ~17 Uhr gezockt aber glaubt man ja nicht das wir Nahrung gefunden haben....
Einmal sind wir beide verhungert und nun wieder kurz davor, das kanns doch echt nicht sein das man etlichen Krams findet aber so gut wie kaum Nahrung, wenn ich wieder verhungern sollte werd ich das Spiel erst mal so schnell nicht wieder anfassen bis sich da was geändert hat...

Edit: Sind natürlich gestorben -.-


----------



## lol2k (6. Januar 2014)

The best DayZ videos so far: the gentleman bandit, heroic high fives and more | PC Gamer


----------



## -Fux- (6. Januar 2014)

lol2k schrieb:


> The best DayZ videos so far: the gentleman bandit, heroic high fives and more | PC Gamer


 
Da sag nochmal einer Outlast wäre DER Schocker 2013  



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s2N8kMbqsbI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Einfach nur krass


----------



## Deeron (6. Januar 2014)

-Fux- schrieb:


> Da sag nochmal einer Outlast wäre DER Schocker 2013  YouTube Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2N8kMbqsbI#t=77  Einfach nur krass



Beeeeeeeestes XD einfach nur geil. Und ehrlich gesagt ne richtig coole taktik für die nacht ^^


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (6. Januar 2014)

-Fux- schrieb:


> Da sag nochmal einer Outlast wäre DER Schocker 2013
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ich hätte den schon längst umgeschossen


----------



## silent-hunter000 (6. Januar 2014)

Kommt es eigentlich nur mir so vor, oder ist es seit neuestem so, dass die Typen im Süden weniger aggressiv und mörderisch als wie die im Norden sind.
(ich spiele nur friendly ausgenommen, ich sehe wie einer jemd. Anderen eine auf den Deckel gibt) 
Naja. Leider ist aus DayZ hald eben wieder Wasteland mit Zombies geworden.
Und es hätte doch so kooperativ angefangen...


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (6. Januar 2014)

Meine Regel ist: Shoot on freaking sight! Früher oder später tötet der, den du am Leben gelassen hast dich.


----------



## Deeron (6. Januar 2014)

Ich denke sie haben so langsam geschnallt, dass man selbst gut ausgestattet nicht ewig lange überlebt


----------



## silent-hunter000 (6. Januar 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Meine Regel ist: Shoot on freaking sight! Früher oder später tötet der, den du am Leben gelassen hast dich.



Ich kann hald einfach nicht auf irgendwen schießen, der vermutlich auch Stunden in seinen Char gesteckt hat, nur um an das sowieso im Überflut vorhandene Loot zu kommen.

Leider bin es  hald dann aber auch wirklich immer ich, der erschossen wird. Ist hald genauso wie bei der Polizei: wenn man nur als zweiter schieśen darf stirbt man hald oft als Erster.

Und zum Vid: 
Das ist doch noch garnichts. Vor kurzem war ich alleien zum Flugplatz unterwegs. Habe dann wie immer eine Viertelstunde am Waldrand verbracht.
Dabei ist mir zuerst ein Einzelner aufgefallen, der runtergelaufen ist.
Ich denke mir noch, dass jetzt die Waffen und Muni weg sind, als plötzlich ein Schuss hallt und der Kerl umfliegt. Mir war so, als wäre er nicht weit Links von mir abgegeben worden und wirklich, keine 500 Meter weg von mir sehe ich zwei Kerle auch am Waldrand liegen.
Ich schleiche mich also an die Beiden an, die wohl komplett darauf vergessen haben sich auch mal nach Hinten umzusehen. Interessanterweise haben die über den Spielinternen Talk geredet und sich whsl. nicht von anderswo gekannt. Ich stelle mich also hinter die beiden und frage: What are you looking for? Die Beiden sind einfach göttlich ausgezuckt...
Leider haben sie meine Torheit dann mit einer m4 Salve abgestraft... Aber das war es Wert!


----------



## Deeron (6. Januar 2014)

Und immer wieder bednke man den Alphastatus. Warte mal die geplante, wandelnde Zombiehorde ab... Da wird dann jeder "Mit"-Spieler nützlich sein...


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (6. Januar 2014)

Aber im Moment ist es töten, oder getötet werden. Vllt. hat derjenige, der vor dir steht vor 5 Minuten 2 Menschen getötet. Darum geht es in DayZ. Jede Gefahr aus dem Weg räumen, um zu überleben!


----------



## Deeron (6. Januar 2014)

Oder einfach nur spaß haben und aus dayz in geselliger runde ein trinkspiel machen, wo man nen kurzen trinken muss, wenn der char nach durst schreit


----------



## -Fux- (6. Januar 2014)

Im Moment geht es doch (noch) gar nicht um Zombies... Das was wirklich Spaß macht sind die Begegnungen mit den anderen. Damit meine ich nicht reines PVP, sondern solche Sachen wie in den Videos


----------



## Deeron (6. Januar 2014)

Da fällt mir doch glatt das Lied " I'll bite your face of" ein


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (6. Januar 2014)

-Fux- schrieb:


> Im Moment geht es doch (noch) gar nicht um Zombies... Das was wirklich Spaß macht sind die Begegnungen mit den anderen. Damit meine ich nicht reines PVP, sondern solche Sachen wie in den Videos



Oder wie bei mir ausgeraubt und danach gezwungen werden, sich das Bein zu brechen ... Ende vom Lied waren 2 Kugeln in meinen Körper ... also - was feindlich ist, stirbt ^^


----------



## silent-hunter000 (6. Januar 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Oder wie bei mir ausgeraubt und danach gezwungen werden, sich das Bein zu brechen ... Ende vom Lied waren 2 Kugeln in meinen Körper ... also - was feindlich ist, stirbt ^^



Genau das ist für mich an DayZ im Moment so enttäuschend. Zum Glück gibt es auch andere Begegnungen.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (6. Januar 2014)

Ich hatte vor, jmd. mit Handscuffs zu fesseln und liegen zu lassen. Sind solange an einem, bis man STIRBT! D.h. gut belootete User sind hilflos ... das ist ein guter Rachezug.


----------



## sinchilla (6. Januar 2014)

wie kann man denn den kompass benutzen? ich seh den nur im leigen &% da hält der den immernoch schräg...

& unten am bildschirm hat man ja sone liste mit gegenständen wie kann man die "eingeweissten" (also die die weg) sind löschen?

& gibt es irgendwo ausser an millitärbasen schusswaffen? ich hab noch nirgends wo anders ein gefunden

nun hab ich das prob das ich nur noch gehen oder sprinten kann aber nicht mehr normal rennen?! was is denn das wie bekomm ich das weg? 

p.s. ich würd gern in die pcghgruppe von dayz & hab heut fux angeschrieben per pn aber noch keine antwort erhalten


----------



## cap82 (7. Januar 2014)

kompass in die hand nehmen, also unten in die leiste z.B. auf 3 und dann die entsprechende taste drücken, und dann leertaste für "waffe heben".


----------



## riotmilch (7. Januar 2014)

Rechte Maustaste kurz antippen wenn man nichts in der Hand hat, dann sollte man wieder laufen.


----------



## mist3r89 (7. Januar 2014)

Jo schade war gestern niemand vor Ort...
Habe gestern 2 Stunden gespielt, und bin 2x verhungert/verdurstet und 1x vom Leuchtturm (Flucht vor Zombies) heruntergefallen, was nicht sehr gesund war^^

Aber ansonsten habe ich überhaupt nichts intressantes entdeckt... hab jedes Haus abgesucht (Kein PVP Server) und da waren einfach paar Kleidungsstücke und ein helm etc. 2x habe ich den englischen Schlüssen gefunden, aber damit konnte man nicht auf Zombies einhauen-.- aber überhaupt keine Waffen gefunden etc... Ausserdem wenn man sich mit der Map überhaupt nicht auskennt hat man keine Chance zu wissen wo man hinläuft  

Wäre cool das in Gruppen spielen klappen würde


----------



## Snooze1988 (7. Januar 2014)

Ich habe mir gestern die Standalone Alpha bei Steam gekauft und bin daher totaler Neuling bei DayZ. 

Die Stimmung des Spiels allgemein ist eigentlich super. Aber ist es normal das man unbewaffnet von Mitspielern (zwei) per Axt getötet wird und anschließend rassistisch (+Heil H*****) beschimpft wird? Ich hoffe das war eine Ausnahme. Wie erkenne ich einen non PVP-Server?


----------



## timetoremember (7. Januar 2014)

Generell heißt die goldene Regel: *Gehe Spielern aus dem Weg wenn du überleben willst (vor allem wenn du alleine unterwegs bist)*.

Gerade wenn man schlechter ausgerüstet ist macht es keinen Sinn in den selben Ort rein zu rennen wie ein anderer Spieler den man gesehen hat. Dann gilt: Entweder beobachten und abwarten oder eine andere Ortschaft aufsuchen. Mir ist es bisher erst zwei Mal passiert dass ich relativ kurz nach dem Spawn das zeitliche segnen musste.

Wenn man sich dann einmal etwas besser auskennt und z.B. beim spawnen weiß wo man sich befindet ist es sinnvoll sich Routen zu überlegen die man (wenn nichts dazwischen kommt) stur abläuft um 1. Abstand zum Spawngebiet (Küste) zu bekommen und 2. So viel Equipment zu sammeln dass man auch mal einen längeren Gewaltmarsch durchhält.


----------



## mist3r89 (7. Januar 2014)

Genau das ist aber schwierig... hab gestern wirklich alles durchgeackert in der nähe jeden Bauernhof und 2 Fabriken... Dann bin ich geschwommen weil ich einen alten Wrack gesehen habe, und da bin ich fast ertrunken und stecken geblieben, da oben war aber nur ein Funkturm der nichts brachte und ein paar Häuser mit Zombies... War danach im Leuchturm aber da war auch nichts... und dann bin ich aus irgendeinem Grund heruntergestürzt^^


----------



## Seki92 (7. Januar 2014)

Tut mir leid wenn ich mir jetzzt nicht alle 61 seiten durchgelesen habe, aber bisher hieß es, die Alpha sei viel zu verbugged um diese anständig spielen zu können. Hatt sich denn dahingehend was geändert? Lohnt es sich zu kaufen? Würds schon verdammt gerne Spielen


----------



## mist3r89 (7. Januar 2014)

Also verbugged ist es immernoch^^ aber hab trotzdem spass... bin zwar gestern wegen eines solches gestorben aber ok...

Das für mich am nervigsten ist momentan das rennen, irgendwann wenn du auf ein Haus zurennst passiert es das der Character super flackert und sich dann irgendwie 10 Meter teleportiert oder so... also richtig augenkrebs variante... 
Ansonsten war gestern in der Fabrik ein Zombie im Boder einbettoniert und konnte nicht raus^^ 

Was mich bisher in 2h Spielzeit aufgefallen ist... hab eine soda und eine verottete orange gefunden...


----------



## Snooze1988 (7. Januar 2014)

Ja am Lootsystem muss kräftig gearbeitet werden. Dinge wie essen und trinken sollten einfacher zu finden sein.


----------



## -Fux- (7. Januar 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> p.s. ich würd gern in die pcghgruppe von dayz & hab heut fux angeschrieben per pn aber noch keine antwort erhalten


 
Richtig, direkt geantwortet habe ich nicht, aber in die Gruppe eingeladen habe ich dich 

Wenn ich mir die Mitglieder der Gruppe ansehe, bist du doch auch schon beigetreten, also, worauf soll ich noch antworten?


----------



## RayasVati (7. Januar 2014)

Ich habe gestern Cro getroffen....ein Typ mit einer weißen Maske ich hab so gelacht mitn kumpel...der Cro hatte noch einen mit dann standen wir uns bewaffnet gegenüber...dann abgegrüßt und weiter gelaufen.

wir rennen da blöde mit Helm rum und nichts passiert....ich versteh den sinn des Spiels irgendwie nicht.






Seki92 schrieb:


> Tut mir leid wenn ich mir jetzzt nicht alle 61 seiten durchgelesen habe, aber bisher hieß es, die Alpha sei viel zu verbugged um diese anständig spielen zu können. Hatt sich denn dahingehend was geändert? Lohnt es sich zu kaufen? Würds schon verdammt gerne Spielen


 
Das einzige gute momentan ist das du das spiel halt schon besitzt für ein guten preis..aber sonst ist es fürn arsch


----------



## ryzen1 (7. Januar 2014)

Ich hatte letztens auch eine lustige Begegnung.

War frisch gespawned und lief gleich ins erste Haus. Sah jemanden der genauso nackt war wie ich und folgte mir ins Haus.
Er: "Friendly?"
Ich: "..."

Ich stand also still schweigend ein paar sekunden vor ihm.
Meine Reaktion....MITTELFINGER ZEIGEN!  (ich wollte eh nochmal woanders spawnen^^)

Er: "F*CK YOU!!"
Und hat mich zusammengeprügelt 


Aber mittlerweile bin ich mit ner M4 und 300 Schuss sowie mein ganzes Gepäck voll mit Nahrung ausgestattet. Und seitdem hab ich nimmer gespielt, weil ich ganz genau weiß, wenn ich JETZT verrecke, bekomm ich erstens nen Herzinfarkt und zweitens hab ich dann erstmal wieder keine Lust mehr auf das Spiel


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (7. Januar 2014)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> ...Aber mittlerweile bin ich mit ner M4 und 300 Schuss sowie mein ganzes Gepäck voll mit Nahrung ausgestattet. Und seitdem hab ich nimmer gespielt, weil ich ganz genau weiß, wenn ich JETZT verrecke, bekomm ich erstens nen Herzinfarkt und zweitens hab ich dann erstmal wieder keine Lust mehr auf das Spiel


 
Einfach abwarten bis der nächste Datenbank-Wipe kommt ... und der kommt mit Sicherheit


----------



## cap82 (7. Januar 2014)

Oder es einfach so machen wie YouTuber Rhinocrunch mit seinem "Wolfpack". Ab an die Küste und den Frischlingen helfen, Essen, Ausrüstung und Waffen verteilen, und die Küste von Banditen säubern.

Is auch um einiges herausfordernder als einfach auf Menschenjagd zu gehen.
OuuOuuOuuuuuuu...


----------



## KornDonat (7. Januar 2014)

cap82 schrieb:


> Oder es einfach so machen wie YouTuber Rhinocrunch mit seinem "Wolfpack". Ab an die Küste und den Frischlingen helfen, Essen, Ausrüstung und Waffen verteilen, und die Küste von Banditen säubern.
> 
> Is auch um einiges herausfordernder als einfach auf Menschenjagd zu gehen.
> OuuOuuOuuuuuuu...


 
Das ist ja auch nice ^^ Problem ist nur wenn man damit neue Banditen schafft


----------



## -Fux- (7. Januar 2014)

cap82 schrieb:


> Oder es einfach so machen wie YouTuber Rhinocrunch mit seinem "Wolfpack". Ab an die Küste und den Frischlingen helfen, Essen, Ausrüstung und Waffen verteilen, und due Küste von Banditen säubern. OuuOuuOuuuuuuu...


 
Das ist cool 

Ich hab gute Ausrüstung und bin bei Balota, hat jemand lust heute Abend mit mir einigen Frischlingen zu helfen?


----------



## cap82 (7. Januar 2014)

An Weihnachten hat er einfach alles was er hatte nem Typen in Elektro gegeben... 

Schaut euch die lets plays mal an, hat echt was wie er spielt. 
Erfordert halt auch ein gut funktionierendes squad.


----------



## RayasVati (7. Januar 2014)

Kann ich davon ausgehen wenn ein Haus geöffnete türen hat da schon jmd war?


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (7. Januar 2014)

Kann gleich on kommen, aber bin nur mit einem leeren Revolver bewaffnet.


----------



## mist3r89 (7. Januar 2014)

-Fux- schrieb:


> Das ist cool
> 
> Ich hab gute Ausrüstung und bin bei Balota, hat jemand lust heute Abend mit mir einigen Frischlingen zu helfen?


 

ich würd mir melden um geholfen zu werden^^ ab 22:00 ca


----------



## RayasVati (7. Januar 2014)

RayasVati schrieb:


> Kann ich davon ausgehen wenn ein Haus geöffnete türen hat da schon jmd war?


 
und was kann ich mit einem gasbrenner anstellen?


----------



## Robonator (7. Januar 2014)

1. Ja, nach dem Serverneustart sind Türen geschlossen.
2. Mit dem Gasbrenner und dazugehöriger Gasflasche soll man später sein Essen kochen können.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (7. Januar 2014)

Bin gerade alleine auf dem TS ^^ Habe schon mal ein bisschen gelootet und dann wieder ausgeloggt ...

Hatte gerade voll Herzklopfen:
Ich gehe in ein Haus rein (alle Türen zu). Gehe in jeden Raum und dann die Treppe hoch. Neben der Treppe war eine Tür, die ich noch nicht geöffnet habe, Dann höre ich 2 Leute stöhnen. Gehe dann wieder runter, nachdem ich getrunken habe und ta da - die Tür ist offen :O Alter, hatte ich Panik. War aber niemand da und alles war wie vorher ... komisch.


----------



## mist3r89 (7. Januar 2014)

das nervt sowieso.. hab die bedeutung noch nicht begriffen... wieso stöhnd mein charakter die ganze zeit?

Hatte gestern ein ähnliches Phänomen... Hatte immer das Gefühl Gittertore zu hören die sich öffnen usw... aber ich war ziemlich sicher alleine... aber trotzdem... puuuh


----------



## ryzen1 (7. Januar 2014)

Wenn dein Char stöhnt, wurdest du sicherlich verwundet. Dagegen helfen glaube ich Painkiller.
Es schmerzt eben ein wenig, wenn man angegriffen wurde


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (7. Januar 2014)

Mit den Gittertoren kenne ich auch. -.-


----------



## guss (7. Januar 2014)

Wenn Dich ein Zombie attackiert hat, Du danach blutest und Dich verbindest, kannst Du wohl infiziert werden. Mir ist das kürzlich passiert und dann stand auch im Inventar Bildschirm "sick" und mein Charakter hat ständig gestöhnt. Ich hatte ein Fläschchen Alkohol dabei und konnte damit meine Wunden säubern. Dann hat das Stöhnen nach ner Weile aufgehört. Vorher kamen noch so Meldungen ala "Die Wunde sieht besser aus" oder sowas in der Art und irgendwann kam dann die Meldung, ich sei wieder gesund.


----------



## ryzen1 (7. Januar 2014)

Also wenn ich von nem Zombie angegriffen wurde, kam bei mir nie "sick".
Ist mir bis jetzt nur passiert, als ich verfaultes Obst gegessen hab ^^


----------



## mist3r89 (7. Januar 2014)

guss schrieb:


> Wenn Dich ein Zombie attackiert hat, Du danach blutest und Dich verbindest, kannst Du wohl infiziert werden. Mir ist das kürzlich passiert und dann stand auch im Inventar Bildschirm "sick" und mein Charakter hat ständig gestöhnt. Ich hatte ein Fläschchen Alkohol dabei und konnte damit meine Wunden säubern. Dann hat das Stöhnen nach ner Weile aufgehört. Vorher kamen noch so Meldungen ala "Die Wunde sieht besser aus" oder sowas in der Art und irgendwann kam dann die Meldung, ich sei wieder gesund.


 
ah oeky, wurde tatsächlich verwundet, da kam immerwieder die meldung das meine kleider voll blut sind, bis ich begriffen habe, wie ich mir bandage machen kann^^
danach hiess es das die blutung gestoppt war, und das stöhnen fing an... aber von sick war nichts geschrieben


----------



## ryzen1 (7. Januar 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> ah oeky, wurde tatsächlich verwundet, da kam immerwieder die meldung das meine kleider voll blut sind, bis ich begriffen habe, wie ich mir bandage machen kann^^
> danach hiess es das die blutung gestoppt war, und das stöhnen fing an... aber von sick war nichts geschrieben


 
Wenn dein Bildschirm langsam schwarz weiß wird, wird es knapp mit dem überleben 

Da würde mich mal interessieren, ob sich das Blut selbst wieder regeneriert oder ob man sein Blut wirklich nur durch Bluttransfusion "füllen" lässt.


----------



## guss (7. Januar 2014)

Klick mal auf "TAB" da steht dann irgendwann gelb unterlegt "sick". An der gleiche Stelle steht auch ob Du Hunger oder Durst hast. Jetzt muss Du ein Fläschchen Alkohol finden bevor Dich die Infizierung ins Gras beissen lässt


----------



## ryzen1 (7. Januar 2014)

guss schrieb:


> Klick mal auf "TAB" da steht dann irgendwann gelb unterlegt "sick". An der gleiche Stelle steht auch ob Du Hunger oder Durst hast. Jetzt muss Du ein Fläschchen Alkohol finden bevor Dich die Infizierung ins Gras beissen lässt


 
Laut dieser Seite: Standalone Status Effects - DayZDB gibt es aber nur eine 20%ige Chance, dass sich deine Wunde entzündet. Also muss die Meldung nicht zwangsweise kommen.


----------



## guss (7. Januar 2014)

Das Stöhnen ist ein Indiz für die Infizierung. "sick" war meiner afaik nicht sofort, sondern erst nach einer Weile.

Edith meint: Unter Deinem Link steht es ja genau beschrieben. Das ist eine "Infected Wound" und nach der Behandlung mit Alkohol kamen bei mir nach einer ganzen Weile auch genau die Meldungen: "My wounds hurt less"     "My wounds look cleaner"


----------



## timetoremember (7. Januar 2014)

Die Gesundheit (Blut) regeneriert sich wenn man genug gegessen und getrunken hat. Im Inventar kommt dann die Meldung "healthy"


----------



## ryzen1 (7. Januar 2014)

guss schrieb:


> Das Stöhnen ist ein Indiz für die Infizierung. "sick" war meiner afaik nicht sofort, sondern erst nach einer Weile.
> 
> Edith meint: Unter Deinem Link steht es ja genau beschrieben. Das ist eine "Infected Wound" und nach der Behandlung mit Alkohol kamen bei mir nach einer ganzen Weile auch genau die Meldungen: "My wounds hurt less"     "My wounds look cleaner"


 
Ja klar, WENN du eine entzündete Wunde hast, dann musst sie mit Alkohol behandeln. Aber du musst nicht grundlegend nach einem Angriff eine entzündete Wunde bekommen.
Ich bin auch schon stundenlang mit dem gestöhne rumgelaufen, und nichts ist passiert. Keine Meldung, gar nichts.
Vllt wegen dem Blutverlust? Oder Bug? ^^



timetoremember schrieb:


> Die Gesundheit (Blut) regeneriert sich wenn man genug gegessen und getrunken hat. Im Inventar kommt dann die Meldung "healthy"


 
Ah danke dir.


----------



## cap82 (7. Januar 2014)

Antibiotics gehen auch bei entzündeten Wunden. Selbst schon getestet!


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (7. Januar 2014)

Geil -.- Ich bin gerade Hardcore gut ausgestattet und bin sick, hungry und thirsty ... mein Bildschirm ist schon schwarz-weiß. NIRGENDSWO Painkiller oder Alk und der Affe sit nach 10x vom Brunnen trinken immer noch durstig ... ich suche mir jetzt einen schönen Platz zum Sterben. Das beste ist: Ich wurde während des offline seins krank xD Geile Pre-Alpha


----------



## cap82 (7. Januar 2014)

Wo hockst du?


----------



## ryzen1 (7. Januar 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Geil -.- Ich bin gerade Hardcore gut ausgestattet und bin sick, hungry und thirsty ... mein Bildschirm ist schon schwarz-weiß. NIRGENDSWO Painkiller oder Alk und der Affe sit nach 10x vom Brunnen trinken immer noch durstig ... ich suche mir jetzt einen schönen Platz zum Sterben. Das beste ist: Ich wurde während des offline seins krank xD Geile Pre-Alpha


 
Beim Brunnen musst du n paar mal öfter trinken^^
Ich trinke da meistens so lange bis die Meldung kommt "My stomache is stuffed".


----------



## sinchilla (7. Januar 2014)

> Kann gleich on kommen, aber bin nur mit einem leeren Revolver bewaffnet.


quasi ne schreckschusswaffe nur ohne knallgeräusch...& pass auf das du nie die sonne im rücken hast sonst sieht dein gegenüber das du keine patronen in der trommel hast 

@ fux ja danke nochma

könnte heut abend auch ein bissl samariter spielen/ aber das argument mit dem "neue banditen heranzüchten" is da nich zu vernachlässigen! aber sone wohltat lässt wohl einigen ein warmes herz bekommen...hab gestern auch gnadenlos ein koppschuss bekommen...erst nett quatschen & dann das...vllt. hat sich der schuss auch aus versehen gelöst

zumal ich mir gut vorstellen kann das sich son vollgelooteter bandit von der waldkante in seine spielsachen schmeisst & auch bettelnd zur suppenküche kommt um dann mit dem versteckten revolver alle zu richten



> ich suche mir jetzt einen schönen Platz zum Sterben


genau nen ruhiges plätzchen & dann loote deine leiche


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (7. Januar 2014)

cap82 schrieb:


> Wo hockst du?


In Elektro im Krankenhaus.



ryzen1 schrieb:


> Beim Brunnen musst du n paar mal öfter trinken^^
> Ich trinke da meistens so lange bis die Meldung kommt "My stomache is stuffed".


Ich wurde zeitgleich von einem Zombie verfolgt, der mich auf locker 1000m Entfernung sichtete.



sinchilla schrieb:


> genau nen ruhiges plätzchen & dann loote deine leiche


Wenn ich in der Nähe spawne und kein Serverrestart erfolgt.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (7. Januar 2014)

Alter ... geht bei euch auch so gut wie jeder Server down?  Ich zocke mit Freunden paar minuten auf einem Server > DOWN nächster Server > DOWN und das mehrmals in 10 minuten kotzt so an


----------



## sinchilla (7. Januar 2014)

> In Elektro im Krankenhaus.


bin beim NWA & komme erst gegen 7 zum zoggen, sry!



> Ich wurde zeitgleich von einem Zombie verfolgt, der mich auf locker 1000m Entfernung sichtete.


 war bestimmt ein volltrunkner realplayer mit der dazu noch ins mikro lallte...

ne aber wenn der so weit weg ist kannste dir doch entspannt den bauch mit dem klaren nass vollschlagen

halt so oft auf "f" hämmern bis da steht das er satt ist das kann ne ganze weile dauern!



> Wenn ich in der Nähe spawne und kein Serverrestart erfolgt.


ja das wäre echt schade! vllt. kannst du ein im ts auftreiben der in der nähe & dein wichtigstes zeug einsammelt



> Alter ... geht bei euch auch so gut wie jeder Server down?   Ich zocke mit Freunden paar minuten auf einem Server > DOWN nächster  Server > DOWN und das mehrmals in 10 minuten kotzt so an


 also so oft is das nicht bei mir ansonsten etwa alle 4 stunden beim serverrestart, kommt auf die einstellungen an


----------



## Creeperio (7. Januar 2014)

Hallöchen Liebe Dayz Zockerinnen und Zocker 
verfolge nun seit Tagen/Wochen den Thread hier und hab dann mich auch mal entschlossen die Standalone anzuschaffen 
Werde mal naher im TS vorbeischauen, vielleicht wird dann mal eine Runde durch die Welt geschlichen.

Ich hab zwar schon die Mod gespielt aber wie ich hier lesen konnte, gabs ja da einige große Änderungen^^

Hoffe ich kann euch wenn ich mal Fragen hab euch damit ein wenig belästigen


----------



## RayasVati (7. Januar 2014)

Bei mir ist das Bild so grau obwohl er keine Beschwerden hat. Hab getrunken gegessen und wunden verheilt. 

Jmd eine Idee?


----------



## Robonator (7. Januar 2014)

RayasVati schrieb:


> Bei mir ist das Bild so grau obwohl er keine Beschwerden hat. Hab getrunken gegessen und wunden verheilt.
> 
> Jmd eine Idee?


 
Zu wenig Blut oder das Gamma zu hoch?


----------



## silent-hunter000 (7. Januar 2014)

RayasVati schrieb:


> Bei mir ist das Bild so grau obwohl er keine Beschwerden hat. Hab getrunken gegessen und wunden verheilt.
> 
> Jmd eine Idee?



Oder es wird gerade nacht auf dem Server. Hab auch panisch nach Verwundungen gesucht bis ich es gerafft habe.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (7. Januar 2014)

Ich hatte mal angst wo es arsch kalt war und ich geblutet habe , hat mein Freund mich wiederbelebt&mich verbunden und dann hat es immer "Weiß" geblutet und ich hatte angst zu verrecken. Aber mein Freund sagte das währe der Atem ^^ Dann war ich wieder top drauf


----------



## RayasVati (7. Januar 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> Zu wenig Blut oder das Gamma zu hoch?



Wie kann ich das ändern?


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (7. Januar 2014)

Blut: Satt essen und trinken
Gamma: Einstellung


----------



## Robonator (7. Januar 2014)

RayasVati schrieb:


> Wie kann ich das ändern?


 
Oder du lässt dir von jemanden nen Salinebag/Bloodbag geben. Musst aber bei letzten Drauf achten das es die selbe Blutgruppe ist, dafür braucht man dann noch n Bloodtesting Kit.


----------



## RayasVati (7. Januar 2014)

Kann man sich die Beine brechen/verletzen. Bin von weiter oben gestürzt und jtz immer wenn ich laufen möchte legt er sich hin und robbt???


----------



## Robonator (7. Januar 2014)

Ja man kann sich die Beine brechen und genau das hast du getan 
Nu brauchste Morphin.


----------



## RayasVati (7. Januar 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> Ja man kann sich die Beine brechen und genau das hast du getan  Nu brauchste Morphin.



Ok top ich lerne..nächstes Ding 


Ich Chile so mit'n Kumpel. Packe son blutpack raus und zapfe von ihm Blut. Soweit somit...was mach ich mit seinem Blut?
Und weiteres...der blödmann macht das gleiche bei mir und ich kippe um und hab schwarzen Bildschirm "you are unconscious"

Kann er mich wieder holen?


----------



## sinchilla (7. Januar 2014)

die chance aus deiner ohnmacht aufzuwachen liegt bei 1% pro minute wenn ich nicht irre also bist du wahrscheinlich vorher verdurstet bzw. gelootet...ich hab nen salinepack & ab+ als blutgruppe aber ich glaub ich brauch noch ne spritze oder?


----------



## KornDonat (7. Januar 2014)

Heute flieg ich irgendwie von jedem Server, bekomme ständig die Fehler Meldung "Authentication timeout" -.-
Weiß da jemand ne Lösung ?


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (7. Januar 2014)

Es gibt Leute, die muss man nicht verstehen.

Wurde eben von einem Typen mit den Fäusten angegriffen, den habe ich mal sofort weggeaxt. 
2 Min später wieder das gleiche Spiel, nur diesmal habe ich nur einmal zugeschlagen und bin weggelaufen, der Angreifer blutend hinterher solange, biss er dann Ohnmächtig geworden ist. (Finish Him )
Verstehe bei sowas den Sinn nicht, man sieht der gegenüber hat eine Waffe und man selber nicht und greift trotzdem noch an.

Und dann gab es noch den Spieler der mich einfach so beim Trinken am Brunnen töten wollte, nur dann zu doof ist einen zu treffen.


Würde bei der Steam Gruppe gerne mitmachen, könnte Morgen mal dazu stoßen.


----------



## Deeron (7. Januar 2014)

KornDonat schrieb:


> Heute flieg ich irgendwie von jedem Server, bekomme ständig die Fehler Meldung "Authentication timeout" -.- Weiß da jemand ne Lösung ?



Eine Freundin hatte vorhin das gleiche. 
Dayz deinstallieren, pc neustarten, dayz installieren hat geholfen


----------



## KornDonat (7. Januar 2014)

Deeron schrieb:


> Eine Freundin hatte vorhin das gleiche.
> Dayz deinstallieren, pc neustarten, dayz installieren hat geholfen


 
Ok wenns morgen immer noch nicht funktioniert werd ich das mal ausprobieren


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. Januar 2014)

Deeron schrieb:


> Eine Freundin hatte vorhin das gleiche.
> Dayz deinstallieren, pc neustarten, dayz installieren hat geholfen


 
Bei mir geht's garnicht weg


----------



## Deeron (7. Januar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Bei mir geht's garnicht weg



Was geht garnicht weg?! ö..Ö


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. Januar 2014)

Immer wieder wenn ich auf bestimmte Server join, startet sich mein Router neu -.-


----------



## Deeron (7. Januar 2014)

Dann einmal dayz neu installieren


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. Januar 2014)

Deeron schrieb:


> Dann einmal dayz neu installieren


 
Hab schon 3 Mal


----------



## -Fux- (7. Januar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Immer wieder wenn ich auf bestimmte Server join, startet sich mein Router neu -.-


 
DayZ kann keinen Routerneustart verursachen, meinen bescheidenen Kenntnissen nach müsste eine Software (z.B. DayZ) konkrete Daten (IP, Login, Passwort) des Routers haben, um so etwas zu verursachen.
Nur so ins Blaue geraten, du hast nicht zufällig Software wie beispielsweise den JDownloader im Hintergrund laufen, oder?


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (7. Januar 2014)

Falls sich noch jmd. an meinen Fall heute Mittag erinnert:

Ich habe mich trauernd mit gebrochenen Beinen und einem kranken, durstigen und hungrigen Zustand schweren Herzens von dem Elektroer Krankenhaus in den Tod gestürzt, nach dem ich mich eine Leiter hoch zog.

R.I.P. Char Nr. 5


----------



## ryzen1 (7. Januar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Immer wieder wenn ich auf bestimmte Server join, startet sich mein Router neu -.-



Ich denke dein Router schmiert bereits bei der Serversuche ab.
Join einfach mal über deinen Verlauf ohne alle Server anzeigen zu wollen. Vllt ist einfach dein Router zu schwach auf der Brust 

Da kannst du jetzt noch tausendmal neuinstallieren.


----------



## lol2k (7. Januar 2014)

Kleine Randinfo wie es mit DayZ in den kommenden Monaten weitergeht:


"_In the short term, we’re going to focus on the most critical problems  you’re experiencing, and at the same time we’re going to work on the  road to the DayZ Beta.__That beta isn't due until much later in  the year. In the shorter term, then, the team will be revisiting their  roadmap towards the end of the month, but their top priorities are the  following fixes and features:_"


> Server performance, stability and security
> Animals & hunting
> Cooking & gathering resources
> Playable user customizable vehicles
> ...


*Quelle*


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. Januar 2014)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Ich denke dein Router schmiert bereits bei der Serversuche ab.
> Join einfach mal über deinen Verlauf ohne alle Server anzeigen zu wollen. Vllt ist einfach dein Router zu schwach auf der Brust
> 
> Da kannst du jetzt noch tausendmal neuinstallieren.



Naja mit der 7390 ging's. Mut der neuen 7363SL nicht mehr -.-


----------



## loser321 (8. Januar 2014)

[/QUOTE]1x vom Leuchtturm (Flucht vor Zombies) heruntergefallen, was nicht sehr gesund war[/QUOTE]

Wers nen Wasserturm gewesen hätte ich an Kelso gedacht.


----------



## mist3r89 (8. Januar 2014)

hab gestern paar stunden gespielt mit paar aus der Gruppe... boah war das ein Massaker... erst habe ich ein Zombie nid getroffen, dafür der Kopf von Axxx.. man war das peinlich...
dann halb verhungert und verblutet bis in die nächste Stadt um irgendwie essen zu finden, kurz später selbst von einer Axt beim trinken getötet, danach von Friendly Fire 2x getötet worden usw^^
ein massaker sag ich euch^^


----------



## mist3r89 (8. Januar 2014)

Hab ne Frage, muss mir ein Headset zu tun...
wenn ich mir einen guten von Logitec kauf, so einen mit 7.1 hat er USB Anschluss, da kann ich brav reden und höre euch durch die Kopfhörer, aber die Musik des Spiels läuft über den Boxen... 
Hör ich das denn noch wenn ich die Kopfhörer an habe? Oder was empfiehlt ihr mir?


----------



## ryzen1 (8. Januar 2014)

Na immerhin seid ihr nicht wegen eines blöden Bugs gestorben. 
Bin mit voller Ausrüstung auf der Baustelle gewesen. Als ich bei den Treppen runtergehen wollte, konnte ich nicht mehr aufhören zu laufen und er segelt mal gemütlich vom Dach der Baustelle zum Boden. Das hat wieder eine Wut entfacht, das sag ich euch.
Solch blöde Bugs können doch nicht sein. Genauso wie Zombies, die durch die Wände glitchen. Das kann doch wohl nicht deren ernst sein. Man selbst glitcht dann aber auch nur durch die Wand, wenn man im 2. oder 3. Stock ist um dann schön zu verrecken.



mist3r89 schrieb:


> Hab ne Frage, muss mir ein Headset zu tun...
> wenn ich mir einen guten von Logitec kauf, so einen mit 7.1 hat er USB Anschluss, da kann ich brav reden und höre euch durch die Kopfhörer, aber die Musik des Spiels läuft über den Boxen...
> Hör ich das denn noch wenn ich die Kopfhörer an habe? Oder was empfiehlt ihr mir?


 

Kauf dir kein Logitech oder sonst irgendein Headset. Lieber einen guten Kopfhörer. Dazu findest du aber genügend Leute die dir im Audiobereich weiterhelfen. Dort würde dir auch niemand ein "Gaming Headset" empfehlen, da die viel zu überteuert sind für ihre überaus schlechte Qualität.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/46


Ich weiß aber nicht, wie du die getrennte Audioausgabe lösen willst/kannst.


----------



## lol2k (8. Januar 2014)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Na immerhin seid ihr nicht wegen eines blöden Bugs gestorben.
> [...] Das hat wieder eine Wut entfacht, das sag ich euch.
> Solch blöde Bugs können doch nicht sein. Genauso wie Zombies, die durch die Wände glitchen. Das kann doch wohl nicht deren ernst sein. Man selbst glitcht dann aber auch nur durch die Wand, wenn man im 2. oder 3. Stock ist um dann schön zu verrecken.



Alpha Jungs, Alpha... 

"*Insbesondere enthalten Alpha-Versionen zumeist Programmfehler in Ausmaß oder Menge, die sie für den produktiven Einsatz ungeeignet machen.*"
Entwicklungsstadium (Software)


----------



## ryzen1 (8. Januar 2014)

lol2k schrieb:


> Alpha Jungs, Alpha...
> 
> "*Insbesondere enthalten Alpha-Versionen zumeist Programmfehler in Ausmaß oder Menge, die sie für den produktiven Einsatz ungeeignet machen.*"
> Entwicklungsstadium (Software)


 
Ja is mir schon klar, dass es eine Alpha ist. Aber die Kollisionsabfragen z.B. bei einem Spieler funktionieren doch auch oO


----------



## RayasVati (8. Januar 2014)

Habe gestern jmd kennengelernt der den Mod schon spielte...sind dann zu dritt rumgelaufen...er wurde von einem anderen Spieler bedroht...wir waren in irgend ein Dorf verteilt...durch Zufall kam ich hinter den anderen raus und haute ihn mit der Axt um...leider nur verletzt  und dann sind wir soweit hinterher gelaufen bis er verblutete. Er wollte nicht nett zu uns sein ....hat uns mit einer Waffe ohne Mun. bedroht xD


Was der alles mit hatte o.O


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (8. Januar 2014)

RayasVati schrieb:


> Habe gestern jmd kennengelernt der den Mod schon spielte...sind dann zu dritt rumgelaufen...er wurde von einem anderen Spieler bedroht...wir waren in irgend ein Dorf verteilt...durch Zufall kam ich hinter den anderen raus und haute ihn mit der Axt um...leider nur verletzt  und dann sind wir soweit hinterher gelaufen bis er verblutete. Er wollte nicht nett zu uns sein ....hat uns mit einer Waffe ohne Mun. bedroht xD
> 
> Was der alles mit hatte o.O



Nice. Kenne sowas xD nurvwar ich der gejagte ... xD


----------



## HomeboyST (8. Januar 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Hab ne Frage, muss mir ein Headset zu tun...
> wenn ich mir einen guten von Logitec kauf, so einen mit 7.1 hat er USB Anschluss, da kann ich brav reden und höre euch durch die Kopfhörer, aber die Musik des Spiels läuft über den Boxen...
> Hör ich das denn noch wenn ich die Kopfhörer an habe? Oder was empfiehlt ihr mir?


 
Naja.. Also ein Headset reicht sicher... ( wie für 98% der Gamer auch ) 

Auch ist die Kombi Kopfhörer und Micro nicht gleich besser als ein gutes HS.. 
Ich selber würde jedenfalls ein HS ganz klar wegen des Komforts vorziehen. ( Keine 1000 Kabel ) 
und da die Games heute eh vom Sound her unter aller würde sind, werde ich auch bald vom MMX300 auf irgend ein Funk Teil gehen. 



cap82 schrieb:


> Oder es einfach so machen wie YouTuber Rhinocrunch mit seinem "Wolfpack". Ab an die Küste und den Frischlingen helfen, Essen, Ausrüstung und Waffen verteilen, und die Küste von Banditen säubern.
> 
> Is auch um einiges herausfordernder als einfach auf Menschenjagd zu gehen.
> OuuOuuOuuuuuuu...


 
Schade nur das man die Banditen noch nicht erkennt...
Hatte in der Mod auch sehr viel Spaß damit Banditen zu erlegen und Neulinge mit ner Sniper von Zombies zu befreien..

Klingt ja fast schon nach nem HERO Squad


----------



## silent-hunter000 (8. Januar 2014)

War grade mit nem Kumpel in Elektro. Dort haben wir nen Anfänger getroffen. Ich hab dem geholfen während mein Kumpel looten war. Dann ist noch ein zweiter Anfänger dazugekommen. Ich natürlich gleich geholfen. Der sieht meinen Revolver und fragt nocheinmal ob ich ihn eh nicht abknalle. Dann kommt mein Kumpel um die Ecke. Auf Skype sagt er noch, ich soll mir anhören wie lahm die Magnum klingt. Er schießt also in die Luft. Auf einmal fangen die Noobs zu schreien an, was wir für Wixer sind und laufen weg... Hatte für 5 mins nen Lachflash!


Aber die Magnum klingt echt *******!


----------



## lol2k (8. Januar 2014)

HomeboyST schrieb:


> Naja.. Also ein Headset reicht sicher... ( wie für 98% der Gamer auch )
> Auch ist die Kombi Kopfhörer und Micro nicht gleich besser als ein gutes HS..
> Ich selber würde jedenfalls ein HS ganz klar wegen des Komforts vorziehen. ( Keine 1000 Kabel )
> und da die Games heute eh vom Sound her unter aller würde sind, werde ich auch bald vom MMX300 auf irgend ein Funk Teil gehen.


 
Bin selbst vor 2 Jahren auf Studiokopfhörer umgestiegen und ich möchte weder den Sound, noch den Komfort missen.
Es gibt zwischen Headsets und Kopfhörern schon qualitativ markante Unterschiede. Nach ein paar Wochen mit gutem Sound auf den Ohren will man nichts anderes mehr.  
Wurde damals hier im Forum umgestimmt Kopfhörer zu kaufen und gut beraten - ich bereue die Investition bis heute nicht.  

Um dem Kabelsalat zu entgehen habe ich mir ein Tischmikrofon von Logitech gekauft, welches ich manuell aktivieren/deaktivieren kann - keine schlechte Sache! 
Funk scheint auf dem ersten Blick natürlich verlockend, in meinen Augen bedingt mehr Technik in einem Gerät aber auch eine höhere Fehleranfälligkeit.
Immer mehr Gamer schätzen hohe Verarbeitungsqualität bei Peripheriegeräten, anders ist bspw. auch die rasante Verbreitung mechanischer Tastaturen nicht zu erklären.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (8. Januar 2014)

Zu viel OT!


----------



## KornDonat (8. Januar 2014)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob es bestimmte Spawn Plätze für die M4 Ammo gibt ? Hab eben ne M4 aufm Schiffswrack gefunden ^^
Heute lief es allgemein ziemlich gut, bin vollgepackt mit Essen und trinken usw. nun fehlt nur noch Ammo


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (8. Januar 2014)

Dein Char-Tod ist nah! Ich sehe es in meiner magischen Kugel


----------



## KornDonat (9. Januar 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Dein Char-Tod ist nah! Ich sehe es in meiner magischen Kugel


 
Abwarten  Für heute lass ich es erst mal bleiben ^^


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (9. Januar 2014)

Abwarten ... das kenne ich ... 2min später hatte ich eine Axt im Rücken


----------



## KornDonat (9. Januar 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Abwarten ... das kenne ich ... 2min später hatte ich eine Axt im Rücken



Das sollte mir eigentlich nicht passieren hab nen Kollegen dabei und wir sichern uns immer Gegenseitig ab ^^


----------



## mist3r89 (9. Januar 2014)

KornDonat schrieb:


> Das sollte mir eigentlich nicht passieren hab nen Kollegen dabei und wir sichern uns immer Gegenseitig ab ^^


 
Das hatten wir auch... doch danach habe ich ihm per Unfall trotzdem ne Axt in den Kopf gejagt...


----------



## RayasVati (9. Januar 2014)

HomeboyST schrieb:


> Naja.. Also ein Headset reicht sicher... ( wie für 98% der Gamer auch )  Auch ist die Kombi Kopfhörer und Micro nicht gleich besser als ein gutes HS.. Ich selber würde jedenfalls ein HS ganz klar wegen des Komforts vorziehen. ( Keine 1000 Kabel ) und da die Games heute eh vom Sound her unter aller würde sind, werde ich auch bald vom MMX300 auf irgend ein Funk Teil gehen.  Schade nur das man die Banditen noch nicht erkennt... Hatte in der Mod auch sehr viel Spaß damit Banditen zu erlegen und Neulinge mit ner Sniper von Zombies zu befreien..  Klingt ja fast schon nach nem HERO Squad


   Ich gebe meinen Senf auch mal dazu sennheise/zalmann mic hatte ich und klar die Kopfhörer sind Top kein Ding. Aber es ist sowas von unnötig 250€ dafür auszugeben wenn du für unter 100€ die g35 von logitech bekommst. Die sind von der Qualität schon sehr gut.   Denk daran für was du die verwendest --> zum zocken    Ich nutze momentan noch ein billig headset weil ICH es für MEINE Zwecke ok finde.  Meine Kollegen haben sich immer beschwert im ts damals warum es rauscht....oder man mich nicht versteht...hatte schnauze voll davon...  Nichts desto trotz  DayZ.....


----------



## ryzen1 (9. Januar 2014)

RayasVati schrieb:


> Ich gebe meinen Senf auch mal dazu sennheise/zalmann mic hatte ich und klar die Kopfhörer sind Top kein Ding. Aber es ist sowas von unnötig 250€ dafür auszugeben wenn du für unter 100€ die g35 von logitech bekommst. Die sind von der Qualität schon sehr gut.   Denk daran für was du die verwendest --> zum zocken    Ich nutze momentan noch ein billig headset weil ICH es für MEINE Zwecke ok finde.  Meine Kollegen haben sich immer beschwert im ts damals warum es rauscht....oder man mich nicht versteht...hatte schnauze voll davon...  Nichts desto trotz  DayZ.....


 
Das 20€ teure Superlux HD681 ist sogar Besser als ein 100€ G35...
Wer gerne viel Geld für qualitativ schlechte Headsets die relativ kurzlebig sind ausgeben möchte bitte.

Ich bin auch von Headsets auf ein Superlux HD681 umgestiegen und war erstmal begeistert, was man für 20€ bekommt.
Vor kurzem hab ich mir ein Beyerdynamics DT990 geholt und bin völlig von den Socken, was man mit Headsets an Sound verpasst. Dazu gibts 20 Jahre Ersatzteilgarantie. Und das ding ist aus Metal und kein Plastikmüll^^
Das Zalman Mic hört sich bei mir auch nicht schlechter an, als die Mics an einem Headset.

Und ja auch zum Zocken ist jeder Kopfhörer besser als ein "7.1 Headset".


----------



## m4rshm4llow (9. Januar 2014)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Das 20€ teure Superlux HD681 ist sogar Besser als ein 100€ G35...
> Wer gerne viel Geld für qualitativ schlechte Headsets die relativ kurzlebig sind ausgeben möchte bitte.
> 
> Ich bin auch von Headsets auf ein Superlux HD681 umgestiegen und war erstmal begeistert, was man für 20€ bekommt.
> ...



Dem kann ich voll und ganz zustimmen. Lasst euch nicht von Gaming-Headsets blenden.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (9. Januar 2014)

Ich wurde von sowas geblendet  Das nächste wird, ein Teures Headset und ein Extra Micro


----------



## Jack77 (9. Januar 2014)

Hi Leute,

hat jemand ein Plan ob man ein Lagerfeuer machen kann?
Wir haben gestern eigendlich alles was man so bäuchte dabei gehabt.. (Steine, Holz, Papier, Streichhölzer, Brennholz) aber irgednwie haben wir es nicht hinbekommen...

BTW: ich hab die G35 und bin mehr als zufrieden, nachdem sie einmal kaputt waren (runtergefallen und eine Hörmuschel ist abgebrochen) habe ich mir ein paar günstigere gekauft, davon war ich aber so enttäuscht das ich mir wieder die die G35 gekauft habe. Zum zocken und Musikhören finde ich die echt top. 

...Aber lasst uns lieber weiter über eure Dayz Abenteuer sprechen...


----------



## cap82 (9. Januar 2014)

Feuer machen is soweit ich weiß noch nicht implementiert.


----------



## ryzen1 (9. Januar 2014)

Jack77 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> hat jemand ein Plan ob man ein Lagerfeuer machen kann?
> Wir haben gestern eigendlich alles was man so bäuchte dabei gehabt.. (Steine, Holz, Papier, Streichhölzer, Brennholz) aber irgednwie haben wir es nicht hinbekommen...
> ...


 
Tja Plastikmüll sag ich doch. Hättest dir gleich gescheite Kopfhörer für 150€ gekauft. So hast eben doppelt und dreifach bezahlt 

Wie cap82 schon sagte, ist ne Feuerstelle wahrscheinlich noch nicht implementiert. Hab da selber schon rumprobiert.
Aber wenn demnächst Tiere kommen und man jagen gehn kann müsste die Feuerstelle mit kommen um Fleisch braten zu können.


----------



## mist3r89 (9. Januar 2014)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Tja Plastikmüll sag ich doch. Hättest dir gleich gescheite Kopfhörer für 150€ gekauft. So hast eben doppelt und dreifach bezahlt
> 
> Wie cap82 schon sagte, ist ne Feuerstelle wahrscheinlich noch nicht implementiert. Hab da selber schon rumprobiert.
> Aber wenn demnächst Tiere kommen und man jagen gehn kann müsste die Feuerstelle mit kommen um Fleisch braten zu können.


 
Tja du siehst möglichkeiten zum jagen... ich sehe nur noch mehr bits die mich töten wollen! (wölfe, bären usw)
Hab bisher noch nie was bessers als eine Axt gehabt (und die war geschenkt...) hab 15 schuss für die .45er gefunden aber keine Waffe dazu... ansonsten bisher immer mit den fäusten unterwegs...


----------



## cap82 (9. Januar 2014)

Such dir am besten erstmal nen leeren Server auf dem du dich ausrüsten kannst, und geh nicht gleich auf die volleren.
Fang am Balota Airfield an, dann nach Nordwest zur Military Base unterhalb von Zeleno im Wald, danach zur kleinen südlich von Vybor, und am Schluss zum NEA, und ich garantiere dir, du bist bewaffnet bis an die Zähne..


----------



## lol2k (9. Januar 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Tja du siehst möglichkeiten zum jagen... ich sehe nur noch mehr bits die mich töten wollen! (wölfe, bären usw)
> Hab bisher noch nie was bessers als eine Axt gehabt (und die war geschenkt...) hab 15 schuss für die .45er gefunden aber keine Waffe dazu... ansonsten bisher immer mit den fäusten unterwegs...



Waffen sind eigentlich relativ einfach zu finden, sobald man weiss welche Gebäude man dafür ansteuern muss.
Erfahrung aus der Mod: Es macht Sinn, sich ein Ziel zu setzen - eine Reiseroute zu planen. Damit lässt sich eine Grundausstattung (Kleidung, Vorräte und Waffen) meist schon innerhalb einer Stunde zusammenstellen. So kann man sich gleich viel wichtigeren Dingen widmen!


----------



## Robonator (9. Januar 2014)

> Tja du siehst möglichkeiten zum jagen... ich sehe nur noch mehr bits die mich töten wollen! (wölfe, bären usw)


Wölfe ? Bären? Hab ich wat verpasst?


----------



## mist3r89 (9. Januar 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> Wölfe ? Bären? Hab ich wat verpasst?


 
ne ich weiss es nicht, aber ich denke mal das es mehr als Vögel zum abschiessen geben wird

stell dir vor bärenfallen, die du im wald aufstellen kannst, und dann laufen andere Spieler rein und ZACK Bein weg oder so^^


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (9. Januar 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> ...stell dir vor bärenfallen, die du im wald aufstellen kannst, und dann laufen andere Spieler rein und ZACK Bein weg oder so^^


 
Gibt es schon länger in der Mod... nur ist das Bein danach nicht "weg" sondern gebrochen und man braucht Morphin.

War nur bei meinen Selbstversuchen mit ner Bärenfalle noch was verbuggt - teilweise hat man den Beinbruch erst nach nem reconnect erlitten... war aber dann besonders lustig, weil man nicht mehr damit gerechnet hat 

Edit:

In der Mod gibt es Kühe, Schafe, Ziegen und Kaninchen die man erlegen und essen kann / konnte.
Soweit ich weiß kann man mittlerweile in der Mod jedoch nur noch Kaninchen verzehren, da die anderen Tiere kein Fleisch mehr liefern...
- Kaninchen zu erlegen ist auch nicht ganz so einfach wie einen Zombie zu erlegen ^^


----------



## KornDonat (9. Januar 2014)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Tja Plastikmüll sag ich doch. Hättest dir gleich gescheite Kopfhörer für 150€ gekauft. So hast eben doppelt und dreifach bezahlt
> 
> Wie cap82 schon sagte, ist ne Feuerstelle wahrscheinlich noch nicht implementiert. Hab da selber schon rumprobiert.
> Aber wenn demnächst Tiere kommen und man jagen gehn kann müsste die Feuerstelle mit kommen um Fleisch braten zu können.


 
Ich kann mich beim G35 nicht beklagen, hab es seit 2 1/2 Jahre ist mir etliche male runtergefallen und hat bis heute keinen Kratzer und der Klang ist mMn nach auch ausreichend  und ja mir ist bewusst das es mit vernünftigen Stereo Kopfhörern und einer ordentlichen Soundkarte nicht mithalten kann, dennoch möchte ich auf den Komfort eines Headsets nicht missen und vor allem werd ich mir ganz sicherlich kein Stand Mic zulegen steht nur im Weg der Kram...


----------



## mist3r89 (9. Januar 2014)

Zombies sollte man sowieso auch essen können :-p

Im moment ist es glaub so das wenn zombies getötet werden sie nicht wieder kommen bis zum serverneustart. Da fände ich noch cool wenn die Spielerleichen nach sagen wir 5 min oder als Zombies weiterlaufen würden könnte man evtl auf sein eigener Charakter treffen Würde auch die spieler einwenig davon halten einfach wie wild rumzuballern... Je mehr tote Spieler desto mehr Zombies


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (9. Januar 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> ... Je mehr tote Spieler desto mehr Zombies


 
Naja, wenn jeder Spieler auf dem Server (derzeit ja bekanntlich ~ 40) stirbt, gibts 40 Zombies mehr... und das verteilt auf 225km² - ich glaube das würde man nicht merken bzw. es würde keinen stören.

Im Vergleich zur Mod gibts aber viel zu wenig Zombies, bei der Mod überlegt man sich an manchen Orten schon 2x, ob man das Risiko von Z-Aggro eingehen will... bei der jetzigen Version der SA sind die Zombies ja nicht wirklich ernst zu nehmen als Gefahr.

Aaaaber, das wird sich sicherlich noch ändern ^^


----------



## KornDonat (9. Januar 2014)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Naja, wenn jeder Spieler auf dem Server (derzeit ja bekanntlich ~ 40) stirbt, gibts 40 Zombies mehr... und das verteilt auf 225km² - ich glaube das würde man nicht merken bzw. es würde keinen stören.
> 
> Im Vergleich zur Mod gibts aber viel zu wenig Zombies, bei der Mod überlegt man sich an manchen Orten schon 2x, ob man das Risiko von Z-Aggro eingehen will... bei der jetzigen Version der SA sind die Zombies ja nicht wirklich ernst zu nehmen als Gefahr.
> 
> Aaaaber, das wird sich sicherlich noch ändern ^^


 
Wenn jeder ein mal spawnt sinds nur 40, musst aber auch bedenken das man mehrmals an Zombies sterben kann


----------



## ryzen1 (9. Januar 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Tja du siehst möglichkeiten zum jagen... ich sehe nur noch mehr bits die mich töten wollen! (wölfe, bären usw)
> Hab bisher noch nie was bessers als eine Axt gehabt (und die war geschenkt...) hab 15 schuss für die .45er gefunden aber keine Waffe dazu... ansonsten bisher immer mit den fäusten unterwegs...


 

Vllt hilft dir die Map ein wenig weiter:
DayZ Standalone Chernarus+ Map - DayZDB

Bei den großen Roten Punkten hast du gute Chancen Waffen zu finden, sofern dort nicht schon jemand anderes war ^^




KornDonat schrieb:


> Ich kann mich beim G35 nicht beklagen, hab es seit 2 1/2 Jahre ist mir etliche male runtergefallen und hat bis heute keinen Kratzer und der Klang ist mMn nach auch ausreichend  und ja mir ist bewusst das es mit vernünftigen Stereo Kopfhörern und einer ordentlichen Soundkarte nicht mithalten kann, dennoch möchte ich auf den Komfort eines Headsets nicht missen und vor allem werd ich mir ganz sicherlich kein Stand Mic zulegen steht nur im Weg der Kram...


 
Das Zalman Mic kann man z.B. übrigens ganz einfach an das Kabel des Kopfhörers klipsen.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (9. Januar 2014)

KornDonat schrieb:


> Wenn jeder ein mal spawnt sind nur 40, musst aber auch bedenken das man mehrmals an Zombies sterben kann


 
Jetzt wo Du es sagst...


----------



## KornDonat (9. Januar 2014)

> Das Zalman Mic kann man z.B. übrigens ganz einfach an das Kabel des Kopfhörers klipsen.


 
Um dann noch mehr Kabel an einem hängen zu haben ? Nein Danke


----------



## MistaKrizz (9. Januar 2014)

Dieses Spiel ist wunderschön... Zum glück kann man sowas mit screenshots festhalten  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


MFG


----------



## Callboy (9. Januar 2014)

Es macht richtig Laune. Ich habe jedesmal nasse Hände, wenn ich Spieler sehe und weiss nicht, ob ich wegrennen oder stehen bleiben soll.


----------



## silent-hunter000 (9. Januar 2014)

Da bist du nicht alleine. Und es ist auch nicht gerade einfach anderen zu helfen... Kaum gibt man ihnen eine Axt ist man wieder froh einen Sniper in der Hinterhand zu haben... Aber immerhin gibt es ein paar tolle Momente wo alles gut abläuft. Fehlt nur noch, das ich mal Rinocrunch treffe. Mein absoluter DayZ hero.


----------



## mist3r89 (9. Januar 2014)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Naja, wenn jeder Spieler auf dem Server (derzeit ja bekanntlich ~ 40) stirbt, gibts 40 Zombies mehr... und das verteilt auf 225km² - ich glaube das würde man nicht merken bzw. es würde keinen stören.
> 
> Im Vergleich zur Mod gibts aber viel zu wenig Zombies, bei der Mod überlegt man sich an manchen Orten schon 2x, ob man das Risiko von Z-Aggro eingehen will... bei der jetzigen Version der SA sind die Zombies ja nicht wirklich ernst zu nehmen als Gefahr.
> 
> Aaaaber, das wird sich sicherlich noch ändern ^^


 
Jo die werden sicher agressiver Aber eben bedenke das man auf einem server auch 5x verhungern und 10x erschossen werden kann^^ ohne die Unfalltote zu zählen wegen übermut oder versuche zu fliegen von den Dächern usw. das sind das schnell mal paar 100 Zombies mehr :-p


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (9. Januar 2014)

Habe hier mal DayZ-Bilder gepostet ^^ Dann hat jeder mal ein Wort wörtliches Bild von den verschiedenen Settings ^^

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...te-keine-ot-diskussionen-493.html#post6049960


----------



## efdev (9. Januar 2014)

mir gefällt die idee mit spieler leichen zu zombies, dass würde es auch schwieriger machen an sein eigenes oder das loot anderer zu kommen.
so nach 5min tod wird er wiederbelebt, dann muss man sich mit dem looten beeilen oder eben den armen kerl nochmal den schädel einhauen und dabei werden die sachen weiter zerstört bringt auch abwechslung an zombies.


----------



## Crush182 (9. Januar 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Habe hier mal DayZ-Bilder gepostet ^^ Dann hat jeder mal ein Wort wörtliches Bild von den verschiedenen Settings




Hast du HDR, Blur, DoF und den ganzen Weichspühlerkram an? 

-Da bekommt man ja Kopfschmerzen, so unscharf wie das teilweise ist 
(Das einzige halbwegs normale ist iwie: "hoch")


----------



## cap82 (9. Januar 2014)

KornDonat schrieb:


> Um dann noch mehr Kabel an einem hängen zu haben ? Nein Danke



Oder man macht sich daraus einfach selbst en Standmikro like a Boss... Mit nem Stativ ausm Tedi für nen Euro und 2 Stäbchen aus der Sushi Packung:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (9. Januar 2014)

cap82 schrieb:


> Oder man macht sich daraus einfach selbst en Standmikro like a Boss... Mit nem Stativ ausm Tedi für nen Euro und 2 Stäbchen aus der Sushi Packung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ist dass das Zalman Mic? Das sieht aus der Perpektive ja MEGA groß aus. 

Btw. in Breaking Point für Arma3 ist das so, das tote Spieler zu Zeds werden. Konnte mich schon mehrmals selbst (als Zombie) töten und mein Gear zurück erlangen. xD


----------



## MasterSax (9. Januar 2014)

ich höre mit mein sennheisser 350 recht wenig in day z , mates hören schüsse oder andere dinge die ich nicht höre obwohl ich nur 3meter weiter weg liege 


gibts da noch einstellungen ?


----------



## matteo92 (10. Januar 2014)

MasterSax schrieb:


> ich höre mit mein sennheisser 350 recht wenig in day z , mates hören schüsse oder andere dinge die ich nicht höre obwohl ich nur 3meter weiter weg liege
> 
> gibts da noch einstellungen ?



Spielste mit Onboard Sound oder per Soundkarte ?


----------



## cap82 (10. Januar 2014)

Am besten über die Windows Soundeinstellungen Häckchen bei "alle Erweiterungen deaktivieren" setzen. 
Ingame sind die Einstellungen "Effekte" und "VON" wichtig.


----------



## mist3r89 (10. Januar 2014)

Hey leute ich hab ne 45er Waffe mit Munition bekommen gestern Abend, schaff es aber nicht sie zu laden-.-

Hab die Munition in der Hosentasche und die Waffe auch. dann nehm ich die Waffe in die Hand und klicke irgendwie R zum nachladen da passiert aber nix...
Hab dann noch ein Gewehr, da konnte ich die ammo einfach drauf gelegt und gut ist...

Ausserdem habe ich mich ausgeloggt mit einem Problem....
Ich bin sick im schlimmen Stadium...
Hab Wasser ausem Teich getrunken und eine verottete Banane... ich bin immer schwarzweiss und kurz vor dem Tot... Ich habe mich satt gegessen und getrunken mit sauberen Lebensmittel, das hilft insofern, dass das Blut das ich durch die Krankheit verliere geringer ist... Ich habe 2 Bluttransfusionen bekommen, die gaben mir wieder Farbe im Leben, allerdings verlier ich das Blut immer relativ schnelll... 2 Päckchen Vitamine habe ich auch runter geschluckt... Wie zum Henker werde ich wieder gesund?....


----------



## lipt00n (10. Januar 2014)

Antiobiotikum gibts auch noch.

Für die 45er Munition brauchst du noch ein Magazin, in das du die Patronen erst laden musst.


----------



## mist3r89 (10. Januar 2014)

Aaahhaaa das ist es!!! Natürlich, hab kein magazin! Darum funktionierts mit dem Gewehr, weil man da die Patronen direkt einsteckt-.-

jo aber ich habe kein Antibiotikum *schreck* Die nächste Stadt ist relativ weit weg auch noch.. ojeoje... Das klingt nach einem nervigen blöden Tot nach einer seeehr erfolgreichen Sammlung...


----------



## MasterSax (10. Januar 2014)

ja spiele über onboad sound.



für das Gewehr gibt es kein Magazine. nur Einzelschuss. 
für die M4 gibt es Magazine 10/30/40/60 Magazine
für die Magnum brauchst du einzelne Patronen. 

es gibt ja noch schrott munni , aber keine Schrotflinte  

das wars es erstmal an waffen


----------



## cap82 (10. Januar 2014)

Antibiotics is das einzige was hilft.


----------



## mist3r89 (10. Januar 2014)

cap82 schrieb:


> Antibiotics is das einzige was hilft.


 
boah das ist wirklich hart... das nächste wär wohl das Airfield denke ich... bin da in dem Dorf ganz obenrechts... hab das Gewehr... aber alleine und mit schlechter Gesundheit werde ich wohl schneller plattgemacht, als das ich antibiotika finde....


----------



## -Fux- (10. Januar 2014)

Ich habe gerade nochmal eine anfrage an die Moderation geschickt, zwecks anpinnen. Vielleicht wird es ja dieses mal was


----------



## mist3r89 (10. Januar 2014)

Jo hab mmich auch schon gefragt wieso es noch nicht geschehen ist^^ es entwickelt sich langsam zu einem starken Thread hier mit sehr viel Infos


----------



## Deeron (10. Januar 2014)

Gestern mit ner Freundin zusammen gespielt.
Mussten neu anfangen. Einer hat uns ein Medipack geschenkt und als wir dann schon etwas besser ausgerüstet waren, haben wir 2 Bambis getroffen und denen essen und Trinken gegeben.
Dann kam uns einer mit ner Feuerwehraxt in einer Schule entgegen, der wild um sich schlug und letztendlich tot auf der Treppe ins Erdgeschoss landete.
Wir haben Munition gefunden, für die wir keine Waffen haben und Waffen für die wir keine Munition haben ^^.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (10. Januar 2014)

So, dann melde ich mich hier auch mal zu Wort 

Bin gerade am NWA, voll ausgerüstet.
M4 + Attachments + ca 350 Schuss
FNX + ca 80 Schuss
Medical-Stuff und so ist auch alles dabei 

Und natürlich n paar Freunde aus dem Clan.


----------



## mist3r89 (10. Januar 2014)

würde gerne mal an einer session mitspielen mit 4-5 Leuten, wo man dann wirklich auch viel Platz hat zum looten und die Welt zu erkunden


----------



## mist3r89 (10. Januar 2014)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> So, dann melde ich mich hier auch mal zu Wort
> 
> Bin gerade am NWA, voll ausgerüstet.
> M4 + Attachments + ca 350 Schuss
> ...


 
könnte medical stuff auf Lieferung gut brauchen falls du zuviel hast *ganzliebguck*


----------



## MrSniperPhil (10. Januar 2014)

Schaut schlecht aus, Antibiotica hab ich nur in Badly Damaged...

Wo bist du denn?
Geh mal auf DayZ Standalone Chernarus+ Map - DayZDB und geh ungefähr zu deinem Standpunkt und halte die Maus da und sag mir die Koordinaten unten.


----------



## cap82 (10. Januar 2014)

Die Statusanzeigen wie Badly Damaged sind im Moment glaub ich nur bei Kleidung, Waffenzubehör, Rotten Fruits und Bandagen relevant, bei Dosenfutter und Pillen hat es noch keine Auswirkung.
Hab selbst schon ne halbe Packung Badly Damaged Antibiotics gefressen...


----------



## mist3r89 (10. Januar 2014)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Schaut schlecht aus, Antibiotica hab ich nur in Badly Damaged...
> 
> Wo bist du denn?
> Geh mal auf DayZ Standalone Chernarus+ Map - DayZDB und geh ungefähr zu deinem Standpunkt und halte die Maus da und sag mir die Koordinaten unten.


 
Guba --> 193/018 da gibts medykits a gogo, aber kein pennicillin


----------



## ryzen1 (10. Januar 2014)

cap82 schrieb:


> Die Statusanzeigen wie Badly Damaged sind im Moment glaub ich nur bei Kleidung, Waffenzubehör, Rotten Fruits und Bandagen relevant, bei Dosenfutter und Pillen hat es noch keine Auswirkung.
> Hab selbst schon ne halbe Packung Badly Damaged Antibiotics gefressen...


 
Wie siehts da mit dem Wasser aus? Ich hab da auch schon aus Badly Damaged Flaschen getrunken. Aber dann frag ich mich warum die Water purification tablets schon drin sind.


----------



## mist3r89 (10. Januar 2014)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Wie siehts da mit dem Wasser aus? Ich hab da auch schon aus Badly Damaged Flaschen getrunken. Aber dann frag ich mich warum die Water purification tablets schon drin sind.


 
<Ich schätze der Status bezieht sich auf die Wasserflasche und nicht auf den Inhalt... im sinne irgendwann geht die flasche kaputt und du kannst sie nicht mehr benützen


----------



## ryzen1 (10. Januar 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> <Ich schätze der Status bezieht sich auf die Wasserflasche und nicht auf den Inhalt... im sinne irgendwann geht die flasche kaputt und du kannst sie nicht mehr benützen


 
Die Bottle hält sich aber schon sehr lange . Aber für was brauch ich dann die water purification tablets, wenn das Wasser nicht schlecht wird.


----------



## mist3r89 (10. Januar 2014)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Die Bottle hält sich aber schon sehr lange . Aber für was brauch ich dann die water purification tablets, wenn das Wasser nicht schlecht wird.


 
Du kannst doch glaub wasser auffüllen von teichen und seen, und das ist schon kontaminiert, das von brunnen ist glaub immer sauber?
Aber bin nicht sicher gäll?


----------



## MrSniperPhil (10. Januar 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Guba --> 193/018 da gibts medykits a gogo, aber kein pennicillin


 Hm, ich hab grad nochmal nachgeschaut, ich hab Painkillers und Aktivkohle Tabletten, kein Antibioticum.
Tut mir leid...


----------



## ryzen1 (10. Januar 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Du kannst doch glaub wasser auffüllen von teichen und seen, und das ist schon kontaminiert, das von brunnen ist glaub immer sauber?
> Aber bin nicht sicher gäll?


 
Wusste nicht, dass man von einem Teich Wasser auffüllen kann. Der Brunnen ist sauber ja.


----------



## Jack77 (10. Januar 2014)

Alter Falter, war Gestern Abend jemand zufällig von euch an dem großen Schiffswrack im Norden an der Küste? 
So eine krasse 2vs2 Schießerei hab ich ja noch nie erlebt. 
Zuerst sah es ganz gut für uns aus, mein kollege und ich (beide Mosin +Long-Range) wollten im Wrack looten und sehen wie 2 andere vor dem Wrack campen. Wir suchten uns auf einem Berg ein schönes Plätzchen und ballerten den ersten (auch ein Sniper) direkt mit Heatshot um. Der zweite rennt wie ein Irrer auf uns zu, und schlägt immer so Harken das wir ihn mit unseren Mosins nicht treffen konnten. -Dann war er auf einmal neben uns und ballert meinen Kollega mit seiner m4 übern Haufen. Ich lag zum Glück in sonem Busch drin, obwohl er nach mir suchte und direkt neben mir stand, hat  er mich nicht gesehen. 
Ich bin dann im Wald so 100m weggerobbt und hab mich zwischen den Containern am Boot versteckt und wieder auf ihn geschossen, aber irgendwie nicht getroffen. Dann 10 Min. Feuergefecht und als mir die Munition ausging bin ich mit Vollgas weggelaufen^^

Es war zwar alles schwarz-weiß und ich hab gestöhnt wie n Irrer, aber war n echt cooler fight! 
und ich lebe noch... *gg


----------



## mist3r89 (10. Januar 2014)

ja ich... 2 idioten in schwarz haben mich weggeballert obwohl ich eigentlich nur dran vorbei wollte....


----------



## Jack77 (10. Januar 2014)

wenn du nur einen Motorradhelm aufhattest und keinen Rucksack, dann hab ich deine Leiche gesehen... ^^


----------



## Trolli91 (10. Januar 2014)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Wusste nicht, dass man von einem Teich Wasser auffüllen kann. Der Brunnen ist sauber ja.


 
Dazu musst du in 1st person gehen, dich hinhocken und dann geht es wie beim brunnen


----------



## MasterSax (10. Januar 2014)

du musst dich auch richtig satt trinken bis er sagt das dein Bauch voll ist


----------



## mist3r89 (10. Januar 2014)

Jack77 schrieb:


> wenn du nur einen Motorradhelm aufhattest und keinen Rucksack, dann hab ich deine Leiche gesehen... ^^


 
ne hatte eine coole Maske udn einen grünen Rucksack... und eine Schaufel und mehr nicht^^


----------



## Jack77 (10. Januar 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> ne hatte eine coole Maske udn einen grünen Rucksack... und eine Schaufel und mehr nicht^^


 
ne, dann warst du das nicht.


----------



## cap82 (10. Januar 2014)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Wusste nicht, dass man von einem Teich Wasser auffüllen kann. Der Brunnen ist sauber ja.



Nein, man kann sich mit jedem Wasser in der Spielwelt infizieren, mir ist das auch an nem Brunnen schon passiert. 
Wenn die Flasche den Status Damaged oder Badly Damaged hat, bedeutet das, dass man sie nicht mehr komplett füllen kann. Achtet mal drauf. Gehn dann nur noch 3ml oder 6ml rein.


----------



## lol2k (10. Januar 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> boah das ist wirklich hart... das nächste wär wohl das Airfield denke ich... bin da in dem Dorf ganz obenrechts... hab das Gewehr... aber alleine und mit schlechter Gesundheit werde ich wohl schneller plattgemacht, als das ich antibiotika finde....



Bin direkt beim North East Airfield/Krasnostav - falls du noch Medikamente brauchst, sag bescheid!


----------



## mist3r89 (10. Januar 2014)

Brauchen tu ich auf jeden Fall noch was
Aber bin auch nicht zuhause... Bist du heute Abend online? (frühstens um 22:00)


----------



## lol2k (10. Januar 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Brauchen tu ich auf jeden Fall noch was
> Aber bin auch nicht zuhause... Bist du heute Abend online? (frühstens um 22:00)



Genau meine Zeit um Leben zu retten!
Kann als Bandit mal wieder Pluspunkte auf meinem Karmakonto gebrauchen.


----------



## MasterSax (10. Januar 2014)

gibts ne liste für sanni zeug ? also was was macht ? 

verband wenn man blutet 
Pillen fürs Wasser aufbereiten
...
...
...

geht der Defibrillator ?


----------



## MrSniperPhil (10. Januar 2014)

Painkillers um Schmerz zu stillen ^^
Antibiotica um Krankheiten zu behandeln
Saline Bags (=Salzinfusion), bringt Farbe wieder zurück bei Schwarz-weißem Bildschirm
Aktivkohletabletten - keine Ahnung was die machen

Auch interessant:
Blood Types - DayZDB
How to Avoid Being Attacked on Sight, and How to Cope With Bandits - DayZDB
The Road to Success - DayZDB
The Guide to the Guns - DayZDB


Warning! - DayZ don'ts  *Don't #1* - Don't eat rotten fruit.
*Don't #2* - Don't drink disinfectant spray.
*Don't #3* - Don't drink Alcohol.
*Don't #4* - Don't take blood of the wrong blood type.
*Don't #5* - Don't attack heavily armed groups.
*Don't #6* - Don't make too much noise.
*Don't #7* - Don't be reckless.
(DayZ: Getting Comfortable - DayZDB)


----------



## lol2k (10. Januar 2014)

Falls es auf der ersten Seite noch nicht eingefügt wurde: 

Standalone Status Effects - DayZDB

Kohletabletten schützen (wie im Reallife auch) vor Brechreiz!


----------



## Deeron (10. Januar 2014)

Aktivkohletabletten sind Hilfreich wenn durch den Genuss von Verdorbenen Früchten die gelbe "Sick" Meldung im Inventar erscheint. 
Ohne die Tabletten würde die Krankheit langsam voran schreiten bis das Feld dunkelorange ist.
Durch die Aktivkohle wir das Beschleunigt. Sofort nach einnahme wird das Feld Orange und der Färbungsprozess des Feldes und Somit der Krankheitsverlauf wurde übersprungen.


----------



## mist3r89 (10. Januar 2014)

Deeron schrieb:


> Aktivkohletabletten sind Hilfreich wenn durch den Genuss von Verdorbenen Früchten die gelbe "Sick" Meldung im Inventar erscheint.
> Ohne die Tabletten würde die Krankheit langsam voran schreiten bis das Feld dunkelorange ist.
> Durch die Aktivkohle wir das Beschleunigt. Sofort nach einnahme wird das Feld Orange und der Färbungsprozess des Feldes und Somit der Krankheitsverlauf wurde übersprungen.


 
Das ist genau was mir passiert ist, nur mit dem überspringen komm ich nicht draus, ich sterbe momentan daran.... Alles wird schwarz weiss, hab 2 Blutinfusionen genommen, die geben die Farbe wieder her, nach paar minuten aber wieder schwarz weiss.... Dann brauch ich also die Kohletablette und nicht die Antibiotika?


----------



## Deeron (10. Januar 2014)

Bei lebensmittelvergifung die Aktivkohletabletten.
Bei Infizierten Wunden Alcohol (aber nicht trinken). (ka ob da auch Antibiotika wirken)


----------



## mist3r89 (10. Januar 2014)

tja ich wurde von zombies verletzt, ich habe bananen gegessen die nicht mehr gegessen werden sllten, und wasser getrunken der nicht sicher sauber war. Bin Km weit gerannt auf Full Power und zu viel getrunken habe ich auch... Also keine Ahnung was genau ich brauche-.-


----------



## Deeron (10. Januar 2014)

Die verletzung: Bandagen zum verbinden, Alcohol zum Reinigen von Stofffetzen und der Wunden
Die Banane: Activkohle
Unsauberes Wasser gibts noch nicht
Das lange rennen verzögert nur die regeneration
Zu viel trinken: Aktivkohle oder kotzen lassen ^^


----------



## henderson m. (10. Januar 2014)

Wahnsinn wie schnell sich hier die Seiten verdoppeln...erst am 27.12.2013 in den Urlaub gefahren bei Seite 20 oder so... und jetzt knacken wir bald die 80igste Seite...
hat GTA5 oder BF4 überhaupt soviel ?
Super, vlt komm ich ja heute wieder mal zum Spielen 

Gab es in der Zwischenzweit einen Spieler-wipe durch ein Update oder so ? Bzw. wie hoch ist die Chance das mein full equipped Char noch so ist wie am 31.12.2013 ?


----------



## -Fux- (10. Januar 2014)

lol2k schrieb:


> Falls es auf der ersten Seite noch nicht eingefügt wurde:
> 
> Standalone Status Effects - DayZDB
> 
> Kohletabletten schützen (wie im Reallife auch) vor Brechreiz!


 
Eingefügt 


Edit: Habe Rückmeldung von einem Mod bekommen, ein Sticky wird nun intern besprochen. Angemerkt wurde noch den Startbeitrag etwas ausführlicher zu gestalten.

Ich habe eben noch ein paar Dinge eingefügt bzw. Links aktualisiert, ich bitte euch um rege Hilfe, weitere wissenswerte Dinge für den Startpost beizutragen.

Bitte schickt mir eure Vorschlage per PN, so muss ich nicht immer alle Seiten hier im Thread durchsuchen 
Gemeinsam schaukeln wir das schon


----------



## cap82 (10. Januar 2014)

Deeron schrieb:


> Aktivkohletabletten sind Hilfreich wenn durch den Genuss von Verdorbenen Früchten die gelbe "Sick" Meldung im Inventar erscheint.
> Ohne die Tabletten würde die Krankheit langsam voran schreiten bis das Feld dunkelorange ist.
> Durch die Aktivkohle wir das Beschleunigt. Sofort nach einnahme wird das Feld Orange und der Färbungsprozess des Feldes und Somit der Krankheitsverlauf wurde übersprungen.


 
Sorry aber das stimmt nicht ganz:

Durch die Kohletabletten wird nur Lebensmittelvergiftung im ersten Stadium geheilt, eventuell Brechreiz hervorgerufen und dein Char muss sich übergeben. Dies ist dann hilfreich, wenn er eine Lebensmittelvergiftung durch Rotten Fruits hat, also vergiftet. Das äußert sich durch Statusmeldungen wie "I feel nauseous"     "I feel queasy"     "I feel like throwing up"

Wenn die Vergiftung bereits fortgeschritten ist und du Blut verlierst, ist es zu spät.

Ebenso bringen sie nix bei Chemical Poisoning, das durch die gleichen Statusmeldungen angezeigt wird...


----------



## mist3r89 (10. Januar 2014)

cap82 schrieb:


> Sorry aber das stimmt nicht ganz:
> 
> Durch die Kohletabletten wird nur Lebensmittelvergiftung im ersten Stadium geheilt, eventuell Brechreiz hervorgerufen und dein Char muss sich übergeben. Dies ist dann hilfreich, wenn er eine Lebensmittelvergiftung durch Rotten Fruits hat, also vergiftet. Das äußert sich durch Statusmeldungen wie "I feel nauseous"     "I feel queasy"     "I feel like throwing up"
> 
> ...


 
ok was mach ich wenn die vergiftung zu fortgeschritten ist? wie heile ich sie dann ab?


----------



## cap82 (10. Januar 2014)

garnicht..


----------



## KornDonat (10. Januar 2014)

Wird immer besser hab nun mitn Kumpel ein Airstrip aufgesucht und hab da dann auch endlich ein paar Magazine und Ammo für die M4 gefunden, hab nun um die 100 Schuß


----------



## DerpMonstah (10. Januar 2014)

Dein Tod ist nun nicht mehr weit entfernt


----------



## KornDonat (10. Januar 2014)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Dein Tod ist nun nicht mehr weit entfernt


 
Ach das hieß es doch letztes mal auch schon  Das geniale war eh aufm Weg zum Airstrip, mein Kumpel voll Panik geschoben und nur gebückt durchn Wald und über die Wiesen gerannt und ich nur zu ihm nun stell dich mal nicht so an wir sind nur mit 10 Leuten aufm Server und wir haben nen Defi dabei ich also stumpf aufrecht immer vor gejoggt kurz vorm Airfield einmal grob geguckt ob sich irgendwo was bewegt dem war aber nicht so und einfach rauf da


----------



## dr.goodwill (10. Januar 2014)

N'abend,

Ich gebe zu, ich habe nicht allzu lange gesucht, aber 
Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen der Supporter und Basic Version?
Und, gibts irgendetwas was noch wichtig ist zu wissen, bevor ich Geld ausgebe? 

Many Thanks.


----------



## lol2k (10. Januar 2014)

dr.goodwill schrieb:


> N'abend,
> [...]
> Ich gebe zu, ich habe nicht allzu lange gesucht, aber


 
Uuuund zurück zum Startpost auf Seite 1 
Bedenke - es ist eine Alpha! Momentan enthält das Spiel noch viele Fehler und nur rudimentäre Spielinhalte. 
Diese Phase dient der Fehlerbereinigung und Erweiterung, das Spiel ist nicht final!


----------



## sinchilla (10. Januar 2014)

> Ach das hieß es doch letztes mal auch schon   Das geniale war eh aufm Weg zum Airstrip, mein Kumpel voll Panik  geschoben und nur gebückt durchn Wald und über die Wiesen gerannt und  ich nur zu ihm nun stell dich mal nicht so an wir sind nur mit 10 Leuten  aufm Server und wir haben nen Defi dabei ich also stumpf aufrecht immer  vor gejoggt kurz vorm Airfield einmal grob geguckt ob sich irgendwo was  bewegt dem war aber nicht so und einfach rauf da


son verhalten kann auch schnell mit nem schwarzen bildschirm & der schrift "u r dead" belohnt werden

aber wer nicht wagt der nicht gewinnt

die mosin is doch im vergleich zur m4 voll op...der vorteil im busch zu liegen & zu warten & den rushenden noob zu erlegen wiegt den nachteil, das das ding voll laut is & die schussfolge gering, nicht auf.

wenn ich die wahl habe zwischen m4 & mosin wähle ich die mosin...wenn das mausverhalten in dayz nicht so träge wäre würde vllt. die m4 wieder besser werden...aber es fühlt sich immer an als würde man 200 kilo wuchten wenn man die maus bewegt

hab grad mal wieder seit ner woche bf4 gespielt & gemerkt wie groß der unterschied ist...man is wesentlich schneller bzw. genauer beim aimen! das nervt auch voll bei arma 3...aufstehen dauert etwa 3 sekunden waffe wechseln 5...natürlich isses in bf3/4 übertrieben aber son gesundes mittelmaß wäre gut.

ich mag gar nicht schiessen bei dayz weil die m4 übelst verzieht...einzelschuss net möglich is oder man tippt die maus nur ganz leicht an( warum gibt es keine taste für einzelschuss...das game is doch sonst so überrealitisch

ich finde das waffenverhalten sollte noch ordentlich gepatcht werden...macht echt kein spass so...weil der der schneller am drücker, weil er scho vorher in die richtung zielte, is in in einem enormen vorteil so sind schnelle schusswechsel & deckung aufsuchen ( reinschmeissen) quasi unmöglich...sicher gibts noch ne realität wo sich die arma-reihe dran versucht zu orientieren aber dann sollte man sich auch hinschmeissen können & schnell die maus bzw. die waffe bewegen können...das aim eiert immer so derbe nach & is soo träge das is echt übel

mir gefällt ja das setting, die größe der map aber dieses blöde träge verhalten ( selbst wenn man nur in shorts ohne ausrüstung rumläuft) is super nervig!

es sind noch so viele bugs vorhanden die ich seit dem release von arma 2 kenne wo ich mich frage ob die selbst das spiel überhpt spielen

( ja ich weiss es ist ne alpha aber die bugs gibt es seit jahren oder werden die mittlerweile als features verkauft)

ich hoffe nur das die das spiel etwas "spielbarer" machen...

die schlechte performance is auch seltsam...hab arma 2 mit nem x2 6000 ( 2x 3ghz), 2 gb ram & einer 8800 gt (512mb gddr) gespielt nun spiele ich mit nem 6350@ 6x4.7 ghz & einer 7970 @1250mhz(3g gddr) & 8gb ram aber der unterschied in der performance is lächerlich

ich suche grad nach alternativen zu diesem spiel ...weil die idee gefällt mir sehr aber das skill bzw. reaktionszeit voll fürn arsch sind is nervig...ich werd mal nether ausprobieren


----------



## efdev (11. Januar 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> wenn ich die wahl habe zwischen m4 & mosin wähle ich die mosin...wenn das mausverhalten in dayz nicht so träge wäre würde vllt. die m4 wieder besser werden...aber es fühlt sich immer an als würde man 200 kilo wuchten wenn man die maus bewegt


 
und ich dachte das liegt irgendwie an meinem rechner also ist das normal gut zu wissen ich meine das wäre in der mod nicht so schlimm gewesen mit dem mausverhalten.

was performance angeht kann ich mich nicht beschweren entweder war mein fx sch** oder der jetzige a10 ist gut, aber es sind nur knapp 5-10 fps weniger mit dem a10 zu vorher dem fx+gtx460.


----------



## lol2k (11. Januar 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> [...]...wenn das mausverhalten in dayz nicht so träge wäre würde vllt. die m4 wieder besser werden...aber es fühlt sich immer an als würde man 200 kilo wuchten wenn man die maus bewegt



Kann ich unterschreiben. Arma war schon immer speziell bezüglich der Animationen. Aber solche Dinge werden über kurz oder lang angepasst, Ragdoll ist auch noch nicht implementiert worden.



sinchilla schrieb:


> hab grad mal wieder seit ner woche bf4 gespielt & gemerkt wie groß der unterschied ist...man is wesentlich schneller bzw. genauer beim aimen! das nervt auch voll bei arma 3...aufstehen dauert etwa 3 sekunden waffe wechseln 5...natürlich isses in bf3/4 übertrieben aber son gesundes mittelmaß wäre gut.



Ein direkter Vergleich zwischen DayZ und BF4? Das kann ins Auge gehen.. 
Wer Actionspiele/Shooter sucht ist mit DayZ falsch beraten. In Chernarus tickt die Zeit einfach langsamer, das Spiel ist vielschichtiger - der Adrenalinjunkie bekommt in DayZ nicht seine konstante Dosis, eher punktuell und heftig in seiner Wirkung. 



sinchilla schrieb:


> ich mag gar nicht schiessen bei dayz weil die m4 übelst verzieht...einzelschuss net möglich is oder man tippt die maus nur ganz leicht an( warum gibt es keine taste für einzelschuss...das game is doch sonst so überrealitisch



Dafür gab es in der Mod zwei "Modi": Einzelschuss und Dauerfeuer

In die Standalone hat es diese Funktion noch nicht geschafft. 



sinchilla schrieb:


> die schlechte performance is auch seltsam...hab arma 2 mit nem x2 6000 ( 2x 3ghz), 2 gb ram & einer 8800 gt (512mb gddr) gespielt nun spiele ich mit nem 6350@ 6x4.7 ghz & einer 7970 @1250mhz(3g gddr) & 8gb ram aber der unterschied in der performance is lächerlich


 
Auch ein Problem der Alpha, die Performance wird noch weiter gesteigert. Rocket har vor wenigen Tagen eine Art Roadmap für künftige Verbesserungen herausgegeben, kannst du dir ja mal anschauen. 
Die größten genannten Kritikpunkte sind somit dem aktuellen Zustand des Spiels zuzuschreiben, nicht der eigentlichen Zielsetzung. Es wäre vermutlich fairer in einem Jahr erneut ein Fazit zu ziehen, sobald die Betaphase erreicht wurde. Das Spiel ist einfach noch nicht bereit für Langzeitspaß - das Ganze ist ein lebendes Testfeld.


----------



## sinchilla (11. Januar 2014)

> was performance angeht kann ich mich nicht beschweren entweder war mein  fx sch** oder der jetzige a10 ist gut, aber es sind nur knapp 5-10 fps  weniger mit dem a10 zu vorher dem fx+gtx460.



spielst du mit nem 6800k ( oc?) ohne ded. gpu?

das meine ich mit performance...wie sind deine settings? bei mir ne mischung aus high & very high...der unterschied bezüglich frames vs optik is zu vernachlässigen....lieber sehe ich ein hochaufgelösten busch & ein gegner drin als nur ein klotz & habe dafür 2 fps weniger...wenn ich alles auf anschlag drehe...is der unterschieg zu vernachlässigen...dann sinds halt 20 statt 25 fps in städten...fürn shooter immer noch viel zu wenig in einer stadt wo es mehrere gegner gibt...ohne städte aufm land sinds 40+...was haben die da in arma programmiert was so viel resourccen frisst in städten...sollte ja eig. besser laufen weil die weitsicht nicht vorhanden ist


----------



## KornDonat (11. Januar 2014)

Also bis jetzt läuft es ziemlich gut sind nun aufm Weg zum großen Airfield mal gucken was da so los ist


----------



## cap82 (11. Januar 2014)

Also ich kann zwischen Automatischem und Einzelfeuer wechseln!


----------



## sinchilla (11. Januar 2014)

> Also ich kann zwischen Automatischem und Einzelfeuer wechseln!


wie denn? ohne die maus nur anzutippen & zu hoffen da es keine salve wird?!



> Ein direkter Vergleich zwischen DayZ und BF4? Das kann ins Auge gehen..
> Wer Actionspiele/Shooter sucht ist mit DayZ falsch beraten. In Chernarus  tickt die Zeit einfach langsamer, das Spiel ist vielschichtiger - der  Adrenalinjunkie bekommt in DayZ nicht seine konstante Dosis, eher  punktuell und heftig in seiner Wirkung.


ich will ja auch nicht im sekundentakt einen erschiessen aber wenn ich jemandem vorm korn habe (z.b. 50 meter & ich habe ne m4) dann fühlt es sich immer an als würde mein spieler ein stock im arsch haben.,.das hat nichts mit realismus zu tun! wenn ich nen besen mit 2 kilo extra in der hand habe kann ich den doch auch sofort hin & herschwenken...natürlich hat jede waffe nen verzug & in bewegung noch viel mehr aber die m4 is ja wiene uzzi in dem moment wo man schiesst...bzw. die starren bewegungen...das killt immer total die immersion. wenn ich als jäger wild erschiessen will...kann ich auch langsam die bewegung des tieres verfolgen, aber das ist ne dauersituation in dayz...wenn ein zombie oder gegner von hinten kommt...würde ich als jäger wesentlich schneller die waffe im anschlag haben als es im spiel der fall ist. son reh kann einem jäger von hinten die kehle schneller durchschneiden als nen taliban die bombe zünden kann...was ich meine is das man ja gerne 3 sekunden brauchen kann um über nen zaun zu steigen aber in einer notsituation is sowas unangebracht aber der zaun trotzdem da...

ich hätte gern ne combattaste oder sowas...das mein char mal ohne die normale valiumdosis auskommt wenn ihm die kacke bis zum hals steht...der hat einfach die ruhe weg...egal was kommt

ich will ja auch nicht matrixmäßig den projektilen ausweichen können ...aber doch ein bissl schneller agieren können wenns drauf ankommt...wenn ich in reality laute schüsse hören würde bzw. das typische pfeifen derer ( wie bei schrotmuniton auf einer treibjagd) dann würde ich mich schneller zu boden schmeissen...als die schwerkraft es zulässt 

( ja ich weiss auch das wenn man ein schuss hört man quasi nicht tödlich getroffen sein kann, weil der schall immer langsamer ist. wenn man kein schusss hört & tod ist sehe ich das ein )

ergo ich empfinde dayz momentan viel zu sniperlastig! wie ein jäger der auf sein wild wartet...das problem beim spiel is nur wenn alle warten kommt keiner vors korn somit sollte die chance mit einer m4 den sniper richten zu können bzw. in adäquater zeit in deckung ( wenn der erste schuss net triffft) springen zu können besser werden...bzw. granaten im spiel vorhanden sein das man typische winkel kurz & schmerzlos ausräuchern kann...momentan macht es kein spass mit ner m4 in ne kaserne zu zielen weil der mosinschütze drin schlicht in einem zu großen vorteil ist.

ergo die mosin is op bzw. gibt es zu wenig möglichkeiten einem gutem schützen das handwerk zu legen


----------



## m4rshm4llow (11. Januar 2014)

Was ihr alle schreibt vonwegen trägen aiming das hört sich für mich nach Mauslag an. Sowas hab ich unter 40fps oder bei eingeschaltetem VSync. Bei 60+fps und einer Waffe in der Hand (Fäuste sind in der Tat träge) fühlt sich das fast genauso wie bei bf an.

Bei meinem alten Rechner bei Dayzmod kam ich auch nicht über 20 minfps und bin die Trägheit deshalb auch nicht losgeworden.


----------



## henderson m. (11. Januar 2014)

ihr müsst das mouse smoothing deaktivieren (so ein grauer balken wie bei gamma) sprich der balken darf nicht gefüllt sein, dann habt ihr 0 mouse input lag und trefft alles. Hatte ich auch ein paar tage gesucht danach...Die maus fühlte sich an wie wenn da Gewichte dran hingen.
Ist eine der ersten Einstellungen unter Configurations 
Wenn ihr es nicht findet kann ich es morgen nochmal genauer raussuchen...


----------



## MasterSax (11. Januar 2014)

gibts da nicht ne config die man ändern kann ? 

jedesmal ändert sich alles. wie sound einstellungen etc 

ich will alles auf low haben und dann 1920x1080.

vll kann ja jemand seine hochladen


----------



## loser321 (11. Januar 2014)

@Sinchilla

Wie wärs mit Rust?


----------



## efdev (11. Januar 2014)

@sinchilla 

nicht ganz ein 6790k ohne dedGPU bin erstaunlich zufrieden, aber ich spiele nur auf low bis mid war vorher auch schon so.
allerdings spiele ich auch nicht auf fullHD sondern noch 1680x1050.


----------



## Deeron (11. Januar 2014)

Ich spiele mit nem 5800k + HD6670 im Dualgraphics.... Leider unterstützt das DayZ noch nicht.


----------



## Brez$$z (11. Januar 2014)

Deeron schrieb:


> Ich spiele mit nem 5800k + HD6670 im Dualgraphics.... Leider unterstützt das DayZ noch nicht.


 
Wie wäre es mit Profil erstellen? im Catalyst unter 3D-Anwendungseinstellungen die DayZ.exe auswählen und mal mit AFR-Freundlich Probieren.
Dann sollten beide GPU's genutz werden, musst aber dann ein wenig an den Settings rumprobieren. Bei einigen einstellungen könnte es 
zu Flackern führen.


----------



## Joselman (11. Januar 2014)

Boa da glicht man einfach so durch die Wand(Haus erste Etage) und ist tot . Schade schade da war ich grade so unfassbar gut ausgerüstet.  M164A mit 60 Schuss, Essen, Getränke, Medi Kits und anderes nützliches Zeug.

Edit: neuen Server genommen und zack habe ich mein Zeug noch. Das verstehe mal einer.


----------



## cap82 (11. Januar 2014)

Wegen Autofeuer - Einzelfeuer: es ist die belegung für den Befehl "Toggle Weapons/Waffen umschalten"


----------



## sinchilla (11. Januar 2014)

> ihr müsst das mouse smoothing deaktivieren (so ein grauer balken wie bei  gamma) sprich der balken darf nicht gefüllt sein, dann habt ihr 0 mouse  input lag und trefft alles. Hatte ich auch ein paar tage gesucht  danach...Die maus fühlte sich an wie wenn da Gewichte dran hingen.
> Ist eine der ersten Einstellungen unter Configurations
> Wenn ihr es nicht findet kann ich es morgen nochmal genauer raussuchen...


das werd ich mal probieren

sagt  mal wie kann man die sichtweite einstellen? in arma 2 gabs dafür immer  ne einstellung...die find ich in dayz aber nicht. läuft das über low,  middle , high , very high? ich hab da individuell weil ich post  prozessing aus habe( wenn das an ist fühl ich mich wie mit 6 dioptrien)




> @Sinchilla
> 
> Wie wärs mit Rust?


 das war doch das mit den urmenschen oder? quasi die evolution im schnelldurchlauf oder?

also das es mit einer apu vergleichsweise gut läuft hätte ich nicht gedacht...selbst wenn ich auf "low" stelle komme ich net auf 100fps+ & es ist ganz schöner augenkrebs, besonders wenn die darstellungsauflösung unter der nativen liegt. hab scho echt viel mit den grafikeinstellungen rumgespielt...vsync will ich eig. auch nicht aus machen weil die treppenbildung bei der engine enorm ist bzw. bei 20-40 fps besonders auffallen



> Wegen Autofeuer - Einzelfeuer: es ist die belegung für den Befehl "Toggle Weapons/Waffen umschalten"



danke!


----------



## cap82 (11. Januar 2014)

Sichtweite ist in Dayz fix, also vom Server festgelegt, wäre ja auch nicht ganz fair. In der Mod warens so 600-800 meter, in der Standalone sinds es glaub ich so 1,6 km.


----------



## Deeron (11. Januar 2014)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit Profil erstellen? im Catalyst unter 3D-Anwendungseinstellungen die DayZ.exe auswählen und mal mit AFR-Freundlich Probieren. Dann sollten beide GPU's genutz werden, musst aber dann ein wenig an den Settings rumprobieren. Bei einigen einstellungen könnte es zu Flackern führen.



Werd ich Montag mal ausprobieren.
Was heißt denn AFR-Freundlich?! ^^


----------



## Brez$$z (11. Januar 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> Schade schade da war ich grade so unfassbar gut ausgerüstet.  M164A


 
echt unfassbar  kenn keine m164A, meinst wohl M4A1

@ Deeron
Erklärung AFR


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (11. Januar 2014)

cap82 schrieb:


> Sichtweite ist in Dayz fix, also vom Server festgelegt, wäre ja auch nicht ganz fair. In der Mod warens so 600-800 meter, in der Standalone sinds es glaub ich so 1,6 km.


 
Zurzeit beträgt die Sichtweite in der Standalone 3000 Meter laut der Config, gibt aber das Gerücht das Dayz nur bis max 1600 Meter zulässt, lässt sich aber in der config anpassen.
Nur durch eine Anpassung nach unten hat man ja nur Nachteile gegenüber Leuten die mit einer Höheren Sichweite spielen.

Im Ordner *C:\Users\xxxxxx\Documents\DayZ Other Profiles\Spielername*   nach Datei *SPIELERNAME.DayZProfile* suchen und nach folgenden Einträgen suchen:

*viewDistance=3000  * 
Um die Sichweite zu veringern oder zu erhöhen die Zahl 3000 entspricht 3000 Metern.

*preferredObjectViewDistance=1500  *
Hiermit könnt ihr festlegen ab wann Objekte gerendet werden sollen, wenn ihr z.B. mitten in einer Stadt steht werden in jede Richtung die Items in einer Entferung von 1500 Metern berechnet.                                  
Was je nach Stadt ein paar 1000 Items sein können. Da Dayz nicht unterscheidet ob das Objekt hinter einer Wand ist oder nicht es wird alles gerendet was in der Umgebung ist.

Hatte duch das Verändern des Wertes auf 500 in den Städten 10 FPS mehr als sonst.


Wer bei Googel mal nach *dayz standalone performance tweaks* such, der findet noch viel mehr Sachen die einiges an Fps bringen.


----------



## cap82 (11. Januar 2014)

Ich kenne die Werte in der config, allerdings hat das ändern der Sichtweite keine auswirkung. Das mit den Objekten geht.


----------



## sinchilla (11. Januar 2014)

> ihr müsst das mouse smoothing deaktivieren (so ein grauer balken wie bei  gamma) sprich der balken darf nicht gefüllt sein, dann habt ihr 0 mouse  input lag und trefft alles. Hatte ich auch ein paar tage gesucht  danach...Die maus fühlte sich an wie wenn da Gewichte dran hingen.
> Ist eine der ersten Einstellungen unter Configurations
> Wenn ihr es nicht findet kann ich es morgen nochmal genauer raussuchen...


  danke!!! manchmal sieht man den wald vor bäumen nicht...fühlt sich wie ein anderes spiel an bzw. wesentlich shooterfreundlicher! nun hab ich das gefühl die maus gehorcht mir bzw. schnell von "a" nach "b" aimen zu können.



> Wegen Autofeuer - Einzelfeuer: es ist die belegung für den Befehl "Toggle Weapons/Waffen umschalten"


 auch dir gehört mein dank nun is die m4 mit einzelfeuer ne ganz neue erfahrung



> Da Dayz nicht unterscheidet ob das Objekt hinter einer Wand ist oder nicht es wird alles gerendet was in der Umgebung ist.


 warum programmiert man sowas? is doch totaler quatsch O.o kann doch nicht so schwer sein nur das zu rendern was im sichtfeld des spielers liegt...ich probier es mal aus berichte dann




> Armor=1;
> FriendlyTag=0;
> EnemyTag=0;
> HUD=1;
> ...


 da gibs ja interresante sachen...hat sich daran mal jemand probiert? führt das ändern der viewdistance nicht dazu das battleeye dies als cheat wertet?


----------



## KornDonat (11. Januar 2014)

So bin denn Tod, hatte ca. 50 Schuß für die Fnx und 200 für die M4 und Essen/Trinken ohne Ende. War dann mitn Kumpel aufm Airfield im Tower, er ganz oben aufm Dach, ich darunter und wollt ein Visier aufheben... zack Tot geschossen, mein Kumpel oben aufm Dach liegend bekommt Panik. Ich denn zu ihm seh zu das du den umbringst und runter gehst bevor er hoch kommt, aber nein was macht er ? Er bleibt oben liegen hört wie der Kerl mich ausbeutet und anstatt das er den umbringt und mich mitn Defi wiederbelebt loggt er sich aus... also mit dem zieh ich nicht mehr los ^^


----------



## cap82 (11. Januar 2014)

Defi geht sowieso nicht wenn du tot bist, bzw erschossen wurdest.


----------



## Brez$$z (11. Januar 2014)

Satzzeichen würden es hier und da etwas erleichtern, deinen Text auch zu verstehen.

Ich will dich jetzt nicht beleidigen, nur ich musste es geschlagene 3 mal durchlesen, bis ich den kompletten Sinn verstanden hab.


----------



## KornDonat (11. Januar 2014)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> Satzzeichen würden es hier und da etwas erleichtern, deinen Text auch zu verstehen.
> 
> Ich will dich jetzt nicht beleidigen, nur ich musste es geschlagene 3 mal durchlesen, bis ich den kompletten Sinn verstanden hab.


 
Gefällt es dem feinen Herr so nun besser ?

Der Text ist in schnelle und mit mächtig Adrenalin entstanden ^^


----------



## henderson m. (11. Januar 2014)

ja wir haben in einer 5er Gruppe auch einmal versucht den defi zum laufen zu bekommen....man kann ihn zwar anwenden "you sucessfully defibrilated xxx" aber es passiert nix. haben es an einigen mitspielern versucht, unter anderem bei den Meldungen "you are dead", "you are unconscious" und an lebenden (  ). Defi dürfte noch nicht fertig programmiert sein...
Aber nicht vergessen Batterie einzusetzen 

Bin grad im Game sonst noch jemand heute eine Session?


----------



## sinchilla (11. Januar 2014)

> Bin grad im Game sonst noch jemand heute eine Session?


 ja ich will heut auch noch fürn survival kurztrip nach chernarus reisen...mich reizt ja diese überschminkte blondine dort so sehr vllt. spring ich mal mit der inne kiste

das mit dem ausloggen muss schnellstens unterbunden werden is echt nervig wie sich fast jeder ausloggt wenn er schüsse hört & sie net orten kann


----------



## Crush182 (11. Januar 2014)

Also ich werd nachher (~18-19 Uhr) wohl auch mal wieder dazu stoßen 

Nach ner ganzen Woche ohne DayZ hab ich mir das mal wieder verdient 
-auch wenn ich heute in Sachen Schule (Hausaufgaben, Vorträge etc.) nicht wirklich viel geschafft habe und eigentlich fertig werden will/muss -.-


----------



## kero81 (11. Januar 2014)

```
Armor=1;
FriendlyTag=0;
EnemyTag=0;
HUD=1;
HUDPerm=1;
HUDWp=1;
HUDWpPerm=1;
HUDGroupInfo=1;
AutoSpot=1;
Map=1;
WeaponCursor=1;
AutoGuideAT=1;
ClockIndicator=1;
3rdPersonView=1;
UltraAI=0;
AutoAim=0;
CameraShake=0;
UnlimitedSaves=1;
DeathMessages=1;
NetStats=1;
VonID=1;
ExtendetInfoType=1;
};
skillFriendly=1;
skillEnemy=0.55000001;
precisionFriendly=0.99999994;
precisionEnemy=0.19;
```
Sind das nicht eigentlich Configs die vom Server vorgegeben werden? Ich hatte die z.b. damals bei dem Wasteland Servern...


----------



## Elvis_Cooper (11. Januar 2014)

Hab mir jetzt auch mal DayZ besorgt, soweit so cool. Allerdings verbring ich die meiste zeit damit alleine alleine auf wenig bevölkerten Servern Ausrüstung zu suchen. Wenn jemand Bock hat mit mir durch die Gegend zu ziehen könnt ihr euch gerne per PN melden  

Ansonsten find ich das Spiel für ne Alpha ziemlich gut, freu mich schon auf weitere Updates + Features. Wenn sie's net verkacken wirds echt nen Hammer Spiel am Ende


----------



## KornDonat (11. Januar 2014)

Konnte mich dann heute nach dem tragischen Tod doch noch mal zum Dayz spielen aufraffen. Bin dann neu gespawnt und einfach nur in Richtung Airfield ohne irgendwas zu haben gerannt. Hab mich da dann wieder mit meinem Kumpel getroffen haben dann das Airfield abgesucht und bin nun eigentlich wieder genauso gut wie vorher ausgestattet hab dieses mal sogar Ammo für die Magnum


----------



## henderson m. (11. Januar 2014)

Also ich und pseudoephedrin sind gerade am zoggen vlt hat ja noch jemand bock 

(Gerne auch anfänger)


----------



## cap82 (12. Januar 2014)

Nope jetz is erstma Football angesagt..


----------



## Creeperio (12. Januar 2014)

So mein erster 15 h Character lebt noch juhu xD War gestern ein nettes Abenteuer und die Karte mal einmal komplett durchkundschaften.


Bin nun soweit durchequippet und halb alles was man zum überleben braucht, das einzige was mir noch fehlt und ich grad am suchen bin ist das ACOG Zielfernrohr für die M4 :/ da hab ich alle 3 Airfields besucht und immer noch keins.

Wer bock hat kann mich ja an pnen im Steam oder hier im Forum. Bin für jedes Abenteuer zu haben ^^

achja btw. gestern noch mitm Kumpel zwei Strichmännchen gefunden xD *siehe Foto*


----------



## Ceon026 (12. Januar 2014)

Bohr wenn ich das alles lese, bekomm ich richtig bock auf das Game. 
Glaub ich holl es mir auch


----------



## lol2k (12. Januar 2014)

Ceon026 schrieb:


> Bohr wenn ich das alles lese, bekomm ich richtig bock auf das Game.
> Glaub ich holl es mir auch


 
Ich werde nicht müde es zu wiederholen - es ist eine Alpha! Momentan enthält das Spiel noch viele Fehler und nur rudimentäre Spielinhalte. 
Diese Phase dient der Fehlerbereinigung und Erweiterung, das Spiel ist nicht final! 						
Bitte informiere dich darüber was du momentan für dein Geld bekommst!


----------



## MasterSax (12. Januar 2014)

lol2k schrieb:


> Ich werde nicht müde es zu wiederholen - es ist eine Alpha! Momentan enthält das Spiel noch viele Fehler und nur rudimentäre Spielinhalte.
> Diese Phase dient der Fehlerbereinigung und Erweiterung, das Spiel ist nicht final!
> Bitte informiere dich darüber was du momentan für dein Geld bekommst!


 
ich glaub du hast ihn falsch verstanden  


hier ist mal nen kleines video wo ich sniper und faile  



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wQhkcQ5y5rY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (12. Januar 2014)

Gerade verdustet


----------



## KornDonat (12. Januar 2014)

Also falls jemand Lust hat, kann er mir und ein Kumpel Gesellschaft leisten sind ziemlich gut ausgerüstet haben Waffen, Nahrung genug und könnten auch nen "Anfänger" bzw. jemanden der noch nichts hat recht gut mitziehen  
Kann mich bei Steam (DumbleDoor) oder hier ja eben anschreiben ^^


----------



## Brez$$z (12. Januar 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Gerade verdustet


 
Also wie man das schafft? liegen doch überall genügend Dosen rum, und brunnen gibts auch fast in jeder Stadt


----------



## Crush182 (12. Januar 2014)

Hm... gestern doch iwie keine Lust mehr gehabt :/



Brez$$z schrieb:


> Also wie man das schafft? liegen doch überall genügend Dosen rum, und brunnen gibts auch fast in jeder Stadt



Naja, wenn schon alles leer gelootet ist und man sich nicht auskennt bzw. auch noch pech hat, dann passiert das ganz schnell mal


----------



## Brez$$z (12. Januar 2014)

Das der loot weg ist, ok. Aber schau dir die karte an und lass dir nur Brunnen anzeigen. 
Selbst wenn man überhaupt nicht weiß wo man ist, es gibt in 95% aller Ortschaften mindestens einen Brunnen


----------



## matteo92 (12. Januar 2014)

DayZ - Tiny Tim - YouTube

So genial 

Ich hätte da bestimmt nicht gelacht ...


----------



## Brez$$z (12. Januar 2014)

Das vid is echt stark xD


----------



## henderson m. (12. Januar 2014)

dayZ ist einfach geil....wahnsinn wenn es weiterentwickelt wurde mit fahrzeuge,tiere,crafting,häuser/quartiere,waffen,kleidung.....das ist mein spiel für die nächsten jahre


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (12. Januar 2014)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> Also wie man das schafft? liegen doch überall genügend Dosen rum, und brunnen gibts auch fast in jeder Stadt



Ich habe mir gedacht: "Du läufst immer nur in Balota (?) und Elektro (?) rum ... such dir mal eine neue Route.!" Ein fataler Fehler -.- Alle Häuser waren leer gelootet und ich war mitten im Wald xD Dann war ich bei einem kaputten Friedhof, oder so, wo ein Helikopter liegt. In die Gegend hätte ein Brunnen optisch gepasst - Fehlanzeige! Dann kam ich dehydriert zu einem Bauernhof ... nichts. Ich habe mein komplettes Loot in einen Rucksack gepackt, ihn hingelegt und mich in einer Scheune von der 1. Etage geworfen ... Bein gebrochen  War dann unsonscious (?) und bin verdurstet xD Pseudophedrin und Sleeper waren dabei mit mir am teamspeaken


----------



## Brez$$z (12. Januar 2014)

Ja musst halt deine Routen richtig planen, man kommt ja ständig durch irgendwelche Ortschaften mit Brunnen. Und halt immer trinken bis er wirklich satt ist.
Wenn man zufällig an einem Brunnen vorbei läuft, gleich mal 5-6 schluck nehmen und weiter gehts.


----------



## Sefyu_TR (12. Januar 2014)

Sich statt dem Standalone einfach ARMA II für 10€ zu holen und den Mod gratis herunterzuladen ist wahrscheinlich nicht sehr nachhaltig oder? Würd auch gerne anfangen


----------



## FrozenEYZ (12. Januar 2014)

Die SA und Arma3 hängen ja nicht mehr zusammen. Hat jemand von den erfahrenen Leuten eine Ahnung, ob manche Inhalte Vllt später auch bei Arma3 implementiert werden?


----------



## Crush182 (12. Januar 2014)

Hm... schwer zu sagen.
Ich weiß nicht, wie es mit der mod weiter geht...
vorallem wenn die Standalone fertig ist (aber das dauert ja noch "ein bisschen")


----------



## Shicehaufen (12. Januar 2014)

Hey heute mal meine ersten 10 Minuten gespielt. . Hab leider nichts vom Spiel gesehen, es war Nacht xD. Warum um alles in der Welt hab ich ne Taschenlampe und ne 9 V blockbatterie im Inventar die nicht kompatibel sind xD. 

Auf jeden fall hab ich's jetzt und freu mich dieses Game zu erkunden. Werd mich mal an die pcgh Gruppe wenden demnächst.


----------



## ryzen1 (12. Januar 2014)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Hey heute mal meine ersten 10 Minuten gespielt. . Hab leider nichts vom Spiel gesehen, es war Nacht xD. Warum um alles in der Welt hab ich ne Taschenlampe und ne 9 V blockbatterie im Inventar die nicht kompatibel sind xD.
> 
> Auf jeden fall hab ich's jetzt und freu mich dieses Game zu erkunden. Werd mich mal an die pcgh Gruppe wenden demnächst.



Zieh mal die Batterie auf die Taschenlampe. Die sind schon kompatibel.


----------



## sinchilla (13. Januar 2014)

> Hey heute mal meine ersten 10 Minuten gespielt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



schau mal in den servernamen wenn dort "day only" steht, isses meist heller...


----------



## Shicehaufen (13. Januar 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> schau mal in den servernamen wenn dort "day only" steht, isses meist heller...



Mir war erstmal wichtig zu gucken ob's läuft und das auf nem leeren Server. Hatte auch keine zeit weiter zu zocken da ich auf Nachtschicht musste. Werde mich nach der Arbeit mal ausgiebig mit der Steuerung und dem Spiel allgemein beschäftigen. 

Das ich die blöde Taschenlampe nicht zum laufen gebracht hatte ärgert mich leider etwas. Habe die bat eigentlich drüber gezogen und es passierte leider nichts. :-/. 

Gebt mir ne Woche dann weis ich Bescheid . Hab auch nach 2 Wochen in Eve durchgesehen.


----------



## mist3r89 (13. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HIer ein paar Eindrücke von mir


----------



## Deeron (13. Januar 2014)

Gestern mal Arma 3 Ausprobiert...
Die Performanceunterschiede im Hinblick auf Dayz sind schon beachtlich.
Um beides gefühlt Flüssig spielen zu können:
Arma 3 = Very High, 4xSSAA ohne Post-Processing, Blur und Bloom
Dayz= Mittel, 2xAA, ohne Post-Processing, Blur und Bloom

Ich will die Engine von Arma 3 xD


----------



## shadie (13. Januar 2014)

Also ich spiele mit allem auf Low nur wolken mittel dafür antialiasing weiter aufgerissen (weiß grad nicht genau wie weit)

Meiner Meinung nach sieht man zwischen Mittel und Low keinen all zu großen Unterschied aber die Performance steigt in Städten gut an.

Ich finde es sehr schön dass es noch Entwickler gibt, die sich von der breiten Masse absetzen wollen.
Gestern mal BF4 angezockt (singleplayer weil bei Multi nur 3 Server wirklich besetzt waren (WTF wo sind die ganzen Spieler?!?!)
Aber als ich in eine Endlosschleife von cutscenes kam hats mir gereicht  und ich habe wieder Dayz angemacht -.-


----------



## m4rshm4llow (13. Januar 2014)

shadie schrieb:


> Gestern mal BF4 angezockt (singleplayer weil bei Multi nur 3 Server wirklich besetzt waren (WTF wo sind die ganzen Spieler?!?!)
> Aber als ich in eine Endlosschleife von cutscenes kam hats mir gereicht  und ich habe wieder Dayz angemacht -.-



Hattest bestimmt nen Filter drin oder so. Was du sagst ist aber richtig, mich langweilen die etablierten Titel auch. Trippel A ist für mich fast schon ein Schimpfwort.


----------



## Deeron (13. Januar 2014)

Irgenwie schon ^^.

Am meißten spiele ich zZ DayZ, (Das gute,alte) Skyrim, Starbound und Game Dev Tycoon sowie FTL


----------



## shadie (13. Januar 2014)

Ja es war etwas später so 11 Uhr aber ich hatte keine Filter drin, die 64 Mann server waren alle voll (das waren 3 Stück) unter 64Mann will ich nicht spielen 

Bei BF3 war das noch anders.

Ja war auch sicherlich mein letztes BF das ich mir geholt habe (übers PCGH Abo zum Glück )

Man kann nur hoffen, dass die großen Firmen so langsam aber sicher die Kundschaft verlieren und deren Mitarbeiter endlich mal wieder das Arbeiten anfangen und nicht einfach Copy and paste aus den alten Titeln betreiben


----------



## Deeron (13. Januar 2014)

Es ist eigentlich schon heftig, dass Spiele im Alpha- oder Betastadium bzw mit einer durchschnittlichen 2D-Grafik die Spieler länger halten wie AAA-Titel. Natürlich tut da das Marketing durch diverse Lets-Player sein übriges, aber dennoch werden die Spiele zu hauf gespielt und vor allem gekauft.
Battlfield 3 habe ich seit Monaten nicht mehr angefasst, weil es mich einfach nicht auf so lange Zeit begeistern konnte.


----------



## -Fux- (13. Januar 2014)

Habe den Startpost überarbeitet, weitere Links hinzugefügt, und versucht es etwas übersichtlicher zu gestalten. 
Ich hoffe ich habe bei den Danksagungen niemanden vergessen 

Jetzt seid ihr wieder dran, was fehlt noch oder was sollte nochmal überarbeitet werden?


----------



## sinchilla (13. Januar 2014)

> Gestern mal Arma 3 Ausprobiert...
> Die Performanceunterschiede im Hinblick auf Dayz sind schon beachtlich.
> Um beides gefühlt Flüssig spielen zu können:
> Arma 3 = Very High, 4xSSAA ohne Post-Processing, Blur und Bloom
> ...


dayz mit der engine von arma 3 wäre ein traum die optischen unterschiede sind gewaltig obwohl die arma 2 engine auch noch gut aussieht...halbwegs potente hardware vorausgesetzt...seit ich dayz habe hab ich bf4 auch nicht mehr wirklich gespielt ( installier grad den neuen patch von heute & vllt. bekomm ich mal wieder lust auf stumpfe balleraction) hab gestern den ganzen abend damit verbracht einem spieler mit der magnum nen gut sichtbares ohrloch zu verpassen & mich von nichts komplett aufzurüsten & ich war am ende des abends zufrieden noch am leben zu sein um heute voll getuned virtuelle zecken in den büschen abzugreifen


----------



## Shicehaufen (13. Januar 2014)

Oh man. Ich hab ne loot Goldgrube gefunden. Allerdings gibt's da keine Rucksäcke. So viel Konserven, Flaschen, dosen usw , selbst ne mosin ohne munni hab ich schon. Mich würde echt interessieren wo ich bin. xD


----------



## cap82 (13. Januar 2014)

Wie siehts denn außen rum aus? Ust es ein ort? Wasser in der nähe?


----------



## Shicehaufen (13. Januar 2014)

Ich glaube ich bin nicht weit weg von der Küste. Aber eben im Hinterland. Da ist eine Scheune mit Brunnen und wenn 500 m weiter läuft ist eine Hütte wo das viele Loot rum liegt. Es ist eine leichte talsenke mit paar Strommassten und auf dem Hügel gegenüber ist eine relativ groß Mobilfunk Antenne und ein bauwagen 100m daneben. 

Noch was anderes, bin grau(Optik) trotz Sat bzw vollgefressen wird das nicht besser. Wann regeneriert sich das Blut wieder? Habe keine Statusneldung außer eben etwas zu satt xD


----------



## cap82 (13. Januar 2014)

Klingt nach Three Valleys an der Ostküste, das Tal dor sollte sich Richtung Küste hin öffnen. In die andere Richtung is erstmal nicht viel.


----------



## Shicehaufen (13. Januar 2014)

Ja. Aber welches ist die richtige Richtung? Habe weder karte noch Kompass noch uhr damit ich navigieren könnte.


----------



## cap82 (13. Januar 2014)

Lauf einfach aus dem Tal heraus, wenn dann die küste kommt, bist du südlich von solnichniy. Im norden liegt berezino, und wenn du der küste nach süden folgst, kommste irgendwann nach elektro.


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (13. Januar 2014)

Sefyu_TR schrieb:


> Sich statt dem Standalone einfach ARMA II für 10€ zu holen und den Mod gratis herunterzuladen ist wahrscheinlich nicht sehr nachhaltig oder? Würd auch gerne anfangen


 
Für den größeren Spaß würde die Mod zurzeit noch Sinn machen. Musst nur bedenken du brauchst ARMA II + ARMA II: Operation Arrowhead wären schon mal 20 € und für weitere Grafikverbesserungen bräuchtest du 
noch die DLCs, gibt es bei Steam z.B als Arma II: Complete Collection kostenpunkt 30 €

Wenn du sowieso vorhast dir das Game zukaufen würde die Standalone mehr sinn machen, zurzeit hat die Mod zwar mehr, viel mehr zubieten, nur müsstet du dich dann später kommplet umgewöhnen, da die Menüs und Verwendung 
von Items komplett umgekrämpelt wurde. Die Städte sehen teils anders aus und so weiter.
Und da die gleichen Jungs an der Standalone arbeiten die vorher die Mod zusammengeschustert haben, werden die Spielinhalte auf kurz oder lang sowieso in der SA landen.

Wäre ungefähr so wie wenn EA sagt in 6 Monaten werden die Onlineserver für Fifa 12 abgeschaltet. Da würde ja auch keiner mehr Fifa 12 kaufen nur um dann in 6 Monaten den Nachfolger zu kaufen.


----------



## Brez$$z (13. Januar 2014)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Ja. Aber welches ist die richtige Richtung? Habe weder karte noch Kompass noch uhr damit ich navigieren könnte.


 
Kuck nach der Sonne, geht im Osten auf, über Süden und im Westen unter. Karten gibts im Internet zum nachschauen.
Und der Wind geht immer nach Osten (Wolken und Blätter)


----------



## Shicehaufen (13. Januar 2014)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> ...Und der Wind geht immer nach Osten (Wolken und Blätter)



Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Sefyu_TR (13. Januar 2014)

Hab mir den Standalone geholt und eben fertig runtergeladen. Schnupper mal in eins zwei kleine Anfänger-Guides und dann kanns auch schon losgehen 

Edit:
Ok, ich raffe definitiv gar nichts. Klar, ist das nur ne Alpha. Aber sind die folgenden Dinge normal oder muckt es bei mir rum?

1. Auf den Servernamen steht nur, ob 3PP on ist. Aber ich habe ingame kein HUD also keine Hunger und Durst Anzeige, kein Debug Monitor (so hieß er doch).
2. Öffne ich die Karte, für die ich erstmal eine Taste binden muss (hallo?), ist der komplette Bildschirm schwarz.
3. Egal, ob ich alles auf Niedrig habe oder alles auf Sehr Hoch stelle, Rendering Texturen etc eingeschlossen, komme ich immer auf 27-36 FPS.

Und ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass das Spiel in seinem aktuellen Stadium irgendeinen Vorteil aus 6 Kernen oder CrossFire zieht  Jemand Erfahrung mit aktiviertem/deaktiviertem CF/SLI ?


----------



## lol2k (13. Januar 2014)

Sefyu_TR schrieb:


> 1. Auf den Servernamen steht nur, ob 3PP on ist. Aber ich habe ingame kein HUD also keine Hunger und Durst Anzeige, kein Debug Monitor (so hieß er doch).
> 2. Öffne ich die Karte, für die ich erstmal eine Taste binden muss (hallo?), ist der komplette Bildschirm schwarz.
> 3. Egal, ob ich alles auf Niedrig habe oder alles auf Sehr Hoch stelle, Rendering Texturen etc eingeschlossen, komme ich immer auf 27-36 FPS.



1. 3PP steht für 3rd Person - in diesem Fall auf dem Server erlaubt. Ein HUD gibt es in DayZ nicht, das gehört zum Spielprinzip. Kurze Statusmeldungen am linken Bildschirmrand verraten dir ob du hungrig oder durstig bist, auch in deinem Inventar siehst du diese Angaben (mit Farbe unterlegt).
2. Du hast nicht automatisch eine Karte bei dir. In DayZ kann man Teile einer Karte finden und diese zusammensetzen (Süden&Norden/Ost&West). Sobald sich die Karte in deinem Inventar befindet, kannst du sie per "M" aufrufen.
3. DayZ ist momentan ja bekanntlich im Alpha Stadium, kommende Patches werden daher die Performance noch steigern. Generell lässt sich sagen, dass in den Städten je nach Hardware die FPS selbst bei guten Systemen in die Knie geht (sprich 10-20fps). Da besteht noch Verbesserungsbedarf!


----------



## Sefyu_TR (13. Januar 2014)

Das Third-Person war mir klar, aber in sämtlichen Videos habe ich bis jetzt ganz rechts am Rand das minimalistische HUD gesehen bestehend aus eben der Temperatur-, Hunger-, Durst,- Blut-Anzeige, wie sehr man gerade zu hören und zu sehen ist ist und eben diesen Debug Monitor. Gabs die nur im Mod?


----------



## sinchilla (13. Januar 2014)

> Hab mir den Standalone geholt und eben fertig runtergeladen. Schnupper  mal in eins zwei kleine Anfänger-Guides und dann kanns auch schon  losgehen


ich empfehle dir dich nem erfahreren kollegen anzuschliessen

erstens is man meist besser im team ( 4 augen sehen mehr als 2) & der kann dir gute tips geben sonst könnte die frustschwelle schnell sehr hoch gehen

bezüglich der performance google mal nach so etwas im inet da gibt es einiges...das ruckeln in städten kommt daher weil er alle objekte in den speicher lädt & das sind ein paar mehr als auf dem land da hilft es in der config die sichtweite für diese zu reduzieren & auch die allgemeine wenns aufm land auch nocht so recht will.

& ganz wichtig stell das mousesmoothing auf null sonst eiert das aim total herum was sehr frusten kann wenn man grad den gegner aufs korn nehmen will


----------



## Brez$$z (13. Januar 2014)

Sefyu_TR schrieb:


> 1. Auf den Servernamen steht nur, ob 3PP on ist. Aber ich habe ingame kein HUD also keine Hunger und Durst Anzeige, kein Debug Monitor (so hieß er doch).
> 2. Öffne ich die Karte, für die ich erstmal eine Taste binden muss (hallo?), ist der komplette Bildschirm schwarz.
> 3. Egal, ob ich alles auf Niedrig habe oder alles auf Sehr Hoch stelle, Rendering Texturen etc eingeschlossen, komme ich immer auf 27-36 FPS.
> 
> Und ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass das Spiel in seinem aktuellen Stadium irgendeinen Vorteil aus 6 Kernen oder CrossFire zieht  Jemand Erfahrung mit aktiviertem/deaktiviertem CF/SLI ?



1: Ist Richtig und so gewollt, andere einstellungen kann man derzeit an einem Server noch nicht machen. Durst und Hunger werden dir unter "Tab" neber dir angezeigt wenn vorhanden.
2: Wenn du keine Karte gefunden hast, dann hast du keine.
3: Mag sein, teste in großen Städten wie Cherno/Elektro damits noch läuft

Kerne haben einen Nutzen, außer HT. CF funktioniert bei mir nur mit AFR, führt bei einigen einstellungen zu Flackern, mehr FPS bekommst du trozdem nicht wirklich 
da CPU hier die größere Rolle spielt. Daher hab ich nur eine am laufen in DayZ (sollte so autom. sein, musst mal die auslastung ingame schauen, eine müsste im idle sein)

5: Welcome to DayZ

Die Hud is aus der Mod. Und meiner Meinung in der Standalone auch überflüssig, so wie es Aktuell ist, langt es vollkommen


----------



## X2theZ (13. Januar 2014)

ad 1) im gear-menü (tabulator-taste) siehst du rechts von deinem charakter statusmeldungen (hungry, thirsty) in verschiedenen farben (grün gelb orange rot). die farbe steht dafür, wie dringend es ist, etwas zu trinken oder zu essen. eine prozentmäßige einteilung, wie weits bis zum verdursten oder verhungern ist, gibts nicht. aber wenns rot ist, sollte man sich mal was überlegen ^^
das ganze wird auch noch von sporadischen status-meldungen im chat (links unten) ergänzt.

ad 2) hätte jetzt gedacht, dass die map schon von haus aus auf "m" gebindet ist. es wird dir auf jeden fall deswegen keine map angezeigt, weil man die erst finden muss! zur hilfe gibts aber natürlich im netz eine map. der link dazu steht im startpost.

ad 3) einen fps-mäßigen unterschied müssten die einstellungen schon bewirken. jedoch ist die engine anscheinend sehr server-abhängig und dadurch sind in großen städten starke fps-drops mit eigentlich gar keiner (auch noch so potenten) hardware zu vermeiden.

@ crossfire
mangels zweiter graka kann ich dazu leider nichts sagen

edith: zu langsam  schoooon wieder ^^


----------



## knusperzwieback (13. Januar 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> & ganz wichtig stell das mousesmoothing auf null sonst eiert das aim total herum was sehr frusten kann wenn man grad den gegner aufs korn nehmen will



Kann ich so nicht ganz unterschreiben bzw. empfindet wohl jeder etwas anders. 
Ich habs leicht aufrehen müssen (ca. 15%) da sonst alles zu ruckartig und hakelig ablief sobald ich die Maus bewegt habe. Glaub hier hat es mal einer beschrieben dass es sehr gut trifft. Es spielte sich bei 0 als hätte ich Sandkörner auf dem Tisch verteilt und bewege darauf die Maus. *g*

EDIT: Achja, und Hallo mal an alle.


----------



## matteo92 (13. Januar 2014)

Jemand Erfahrung mit dem "sick" Status ?

Interressant ist, dass er bei mir erst aufgetretenb ist, nachdem ich meine Wunden mit Alkohol gereinigt habe. Dann habe ich ein paar Charcoal Tabletten genommen und der Status wurde sofort Rot 
War zum Glück kurz vor Cherno. Hab dann Tetracycline Antibiotika eingenommen was auch zum Glück geholfen hatt. Der Status is jetzt wieder Grün.
Weiss jemand wie man den ganz wegbekommt ?

*
*


----------



## Sefyu_TR (13. Januar 2014)

Alles klar danke für die vielen schnellen Antworten  Ich würde ja gerne zu Cherno oder Elektro laufen, nur hab ich auch nach dem 3. oder 4. Neustart (Jepp, das Glück war einfach nicht auf meiner Seite und der Frust geht aufgrund der hakeligen Steuerung schnell hoch ) nicht ansatzweise ne Ahnung wo ich bin, sprich ob ich östlich oder westlich laufen muss um Elektro/Cherno zu erreichen.

Zur Erfolgsstory:
Erst den Charakter versehentlich nicht gespeichert... Frauenpower ist nicht so mein Ding, ergo Neustart.
Dann direkt paar Meter nach Beginn die falschen Tasten gedrückt, so dass ich neben den Zombies aufgestanden bin statt mich hinzulegen.
Nach diesem Ableben dann wieder starte ich in einem Server in dem es dunkel ist, lege mich auf ein Gerüst hin, wechsle den Server so dass es Tag ist und tada die Zombies sind um mich herum und entdecken mich just in der Sekunde in der ich das Spiel starte  
Und nach dem Ableben wiederum wollte das Spiel einfach nicht neustarten... also genervt Alt+F4.


----------



## knusperzwieback (14. Januar 2014)

Sefyu_TR schrieb:


> Alles klar danke für die vielen schnellen Antworten  Ich würde ja gerne zu Cherno oder Elektro laufen, nur hab ich auch nach dem 3. oder 4. Neustart (Jepp, das Glück war einfach nicht auf meiner Seite und der Frust geht aufgrund der hakeligen Steuerung schnell hoch ) nicht ansatzweise ne Ahnung wo ich bin, sprich ob ich östlich oder westlich laufen muss um Elektro/Cherno zu erreichen.



Vielleicht hilft dir die Karte von Seite 1: DayZ Standalone Chernarus+ Map - DayZDB
Ich renne trotz der Karte und Überprüfung der Laufrichtung durch Wolken und Sonne scheinbar immer nur im Kreis rum.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (14. Januar 2014)

Ich kenne zum glück den größten teil Auswendig  Nach langem suchte durch Mod und SA. Brauch ich zu 90% keine Karte


----------



## efdev (14. Januar 2014)

@matt 
einfach aussitzen wenn du keine verrotteten früchte gegessen hast nur eine sache der zeit auch nach antibiotika konsum kommt das sick symbol das heist nur dir geht dreckig.


----------



## X2theZ (14. Januar 2014)

geht mir genauso wie mezzo_mix ^^
durch die vielen spielstunden in der mod, brauch ich auch so gut wie keine karte mehr 

das navigieren wie ein pfadfinder anhand von sonne, sterne und windrichtung kann schon ganz schön tricky sein.
am besten ist es nach wie vor noch sich anhand der onlinekarte im browser (siehe post #1) zu orientieren.
am besten einen markanten punkt suchen und diesen dann auf der karte suchen. das klappt doch meistens ganz gut.
auch wenn man vor einer stadt oder vor einem dorf steht, geht das. auch wenn gefühlt alle relativ "gleich" aussehen.
man prägt sich so halbwegs die gebäudeanordnung und die anzahl der gebäude im dorf/in der stadt ein und vergleicht das dann auf
der karte.

eine hilfe kann auch noch sein, dass man sich immer im hinterkopf behält: zur küste hin geht es größtenteils bergab.
das ist natürlich auch nicht immer im landesinneren sofort erkennbar. aber wenn man schon mal 10 min unterwegs ist und
davon 9 min NUR bergauf gelaufen ist, kann man sich sicher sein, dass man nicht richtung meer läuft 


btw. 
gestern war ich mal auf dem schiffswrack ganz im nordosten an der küste. hab mal ein bisschen das schiff durchgesucht und
auch ein paar sachen gefunden. sonderlich tolle sachen gibts dort nicht. also lohnt sich nicht sonderlich.
dafür hat sich ein gravierender "alpha-bug" bemerkbar gemacht. 
als ich versucht hab, wieder richtung süden zu marschieren ist es ein paar mal hintereinander passiert, dass ich plötzlich ohne vorankündigung auf das schiff zurückversetzt wurde (teleportiert). und dann reagierte das game überhaupt nicht mehr. musste es mit alt+f4 abschießen. nach ein paar server-wechsel ist es mir dann endlich gelungen, vom schiff wieder "wegzukommen"

also vorsicht! das schiff scheint verflucht zu sein! heißt bei mir jetzt "ghost-ship"


----------



## henderson m. (14. Januar 2014)

gibt nichts lustigeres als full equippted mit uniform, m4, gasmaske und magnum in den süd-osten zu wandern und die bambis (die sich teilweise untereinander die köpfe einschlagen lol) mit essen und wasser zu versorgen.

also falls jemand frei nach dem motto "jeden tag eine gute tat" lebt und keiner alten dame über die straße helfen konnte - man kann das alles in dayz nachholen 



X2theZ schrieb:


> dafür hat sich ein gravierender "alpha-bug" bemerkbar gemacht.
> als ich versucht hab, wieder richtung süden zu marschieren ist es ein paar mal hintereinander passiert, dass ich plötzlich ohne vorankündigung auf das schiff zurückversetzt wurde (teleportiert). und dann reagierte das game überhaupt nicht mehr. musste es mit alt+f4 abschießen. nach ein paar server-wechsel ist es mir dann endlich gelungen, vom schiff wieder "wegzukommen"



das passiert mir zurzeit auch auf jedem server 1-3 mal...ich laufe 5 minuten lang auf der straße ZACK teleport 3km zurück und ich dreh mich ununterbrochen im kreis und kann nichts mehr tun außer ALT+F4.... ist nem kollegem aussem TS3 auch passiert - der is darum dann auch gestorben....3 mal zurück ins airfield teleportet ist nicht gesund


----------



## lol2k (14. Januar 2014)

DayZ hat sich übrigens binnen vier Wochen über eine Million mal verkauft! Einfach


----------



## MrSniperPhil (14. Januar 2014)

> btw.
> gestern war ich mal auf dem schiffswrack ganz im nordosten an der küste. hab mal ein bisschen das schiff durchgesucht und
> auch ein paar sachen gefunden. sonderlich tolle sachen gibts dort nicht. also lohnt sich nicht sonderlich.
> dafür hat sich ein gravierender "alpha-bug" bemerkbar gemacht.
> ...



War gestern sehr verbreitet.
Wer z.B. den PietSmiet-Stream gestern gesehen hat, da ist das auch soo häufig passiert.


----------



## KornDonat (14. Januar 2014)

X2theZ schrieb:


> geht mir genauso wie mezzo_mix ^^
> durch die vielen spielstunden in der mod, brauch ich auch so gut wie keine karte mehr
> 
> das navigieren wie ein pfadfinder anhand von sonne, sterne und windrichtung kann schon ganz schön tricky sein.
> ...


 
Ja das Schiff ist echt gefährlich, hab da auch schon paar Sachen erlebt. Aufm Schiff ausgeloggt nächsten Tag wieder gespawnt und zack durchn Boden gefallen ins Meer und die Beine gebrochen, das andere mal wollte ich ne Leiter hoch und bin aufmal die Leiter runter gefallen und hing in der Luft irgendwo unterm Schiff fest nach nem neuspawn war ich dann einfach im Meer ^^


----------



## lol2k (14. Januar 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> gibt nichts lustigeres als full equippted mit uniform, m4, gasmaske und magnum in den süd-osten zu wandern und die bambis (die sich teilweise untereinander die köpfe einschlagen lol) mit essen und wasser zu versorgen.
> 
> also falls jemand frei nach dem motto "jeden tag eine gute tat" lebt und keiner alten dame über die straße helfen konnte - man kann das alles in dayz nachholen



Bei mir liest sich das wie folgt:

gibt nichts lustigeres als full equippted mit uniform, m4, gasmaske und magnum im _Nordwesten zu bleiben_ um denjenigen, der den darwinistischen Überlebenskampf im Südosten überstanden hat ("Chabo-Bambis") zu zeigen wer der Babo ist. (Ich liebe diese Jugendsprache von heute )
Inbesondere Serverhopper haben bei uns ganz schlechte Karten, da machen wir kurzen Prozess!


----------



## mist3r89 (14. Januar 2014)

KornDonat schrieb:


> Ja das Schiff ist echt gefährlich, hab da auch schon paar Sachen erlebt. Aufm Schiff ausgeloggt nächsten Tag wieder gespawnt und zack durchn Boden gefallen ins Meer und die Beine gebrochen, das andere mal wollte ich ne Leiter hoch und bin aufmal die Leiter runter gefallen und hing in der Luft irgendwo unterm Schiff fest nach nem neuspawn war ich dann einfach im Meer ^^


 
Ich bin noch nie bis zum Meer gekommen, habs 3x versucht und bin 3x weggesniped worden^^ Auf 3 andere Server zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten versteht sich^^


----------



## X2theZ (14. Januar 2014)

also ich hoffe echt, dass dayz mal in ein finales stadium kommt. 
aber ich hab da leider bedenken. 
das aus meiner sicht wirklich gravierendste problem ist, dass die fps in großen städten so in den keller fallen.
das ist doch ein grundsätzliches problem der engine oder der serverseitigen berechnungen. aber sowas muss
man doch bitte als aller erstes angehen, oder? und nicht so probleme wie "spieler können jetzt mützen tragen"
(nur als übertriebenes beispiel ^^)

ich befürchte halt nur, dass die arma engine schwierig bis so gut wie nicht an die anforderungen von dayz
anpassbar ist. sonst hätte hall das ja schon gemacht. 

die spiel-idee von dayz ist ja genial und sucht am heutigen spielemarkt seines gleichen. 
das belegt ja auch der tolle absatz der alpha-version. 
als außenstehender und im nachhinein kann man natürlich immer groß daher reden. aber vielleicht wäre hall
wirklich besser beraten gewesen, das game von haus aus komplett neu aufzubauen. von grund auf.
weil im endeffekt ist die jetzt verfügbare alpha ja trotzdem nur eine arma-mod und schimpft sich nur standalone.

aber ich bin ein optimist und hoffe drauf, dass hall die dayz-entwicklung zu einem guten ende führt


----------



## mist3r89 (14. Januar 2014)

Ich kann das mit der Performance überhaupt nicht nachempfinden... Guck mal die Bilder die ich weiter vor geladen habe, oder auf steam...

Auflösung native 1920 x 1200 und spiele auf 200% also 3840x 2400, ohne Postprocessing mit FXAA Sehr hoch und alle Details auf hoch. Habe in städten immer 30fps und selten darunter
im land immer zwischen 45-60 also überhaupt keni Problem :-/


----------



## Jack77 (14. Januar 2014)

matteo92 schrieb:


> Jemand Erfahrung mit dem "sick" Status ?
> 
> Interressant ist, dass er bei mir erst aufgetretenb ist, nachdem ich meine Wunden mit Alkohol gereinigt habe. Dann habe ich ein paar Charcoal Tabletten genommen und der Status wurde sofort Rot
> War zum Glück kurz vor Cherno. Hab dann Tetracycline Antibiotika eingenommen was auch zum Glück geholfen hatt. Der Status is jetzt wieder Grün.
> ...


 
Einfach weiter alle paar Minuten die Wunden mit Alkohol behandeln.... (Erst kommt die Meldung "my wounds hurt less" irgednwann kommt eine grüne Meldung " my wounds look cleaner") oder so, dann verschwindet auch die sick Warnung...


----------



## lol2k (14. Januar 2014)

X2theZ schrieb:


> aber ich hab da leider bedenken.
> das aus meiner sicht wirklich gravierendste problem ist, dass die fps in großen städten so in den keller fallen.
> das ist doch ein grundsätzliches problem der engine oder der serverseitigen berechnungen. aber sowas muss
> man doch bitte als aller erstes angehen, oder?
> ...



Nun, BF4 ist ja auch seit geraumer Zeit auf dem Markt erhältlich (als Vollpreistitel versteht sich) und da stellt ja auch keiner die gesamte Engine in Frage wenn es überall ruckelt und zuckelt.
Es zeigt vielmehr wie unfertig/unausgereift ein Produkt im aktuellen Stadium ist - Optimierungen sind immer drin und die hat Rocket ja bereits angekündigt (siehe Roadmap). 

"_Aktuell kann das Spiel mit mehr als 10.000 Entitäten gleichzeitig  umgehen, dazu gehören aber auch Gegenstände. Ohne jegliche Beute  schaffen die Debug-Builds problemlos Berechnungen für 4.000 Zombies. Vor  der Alpha wollte man das Risiko aber nicht mehr eingehen, Optimierungen  dafür zu integrieren. Das soll aber im neuen Jahr geschehen.Dazu  werden auch die Server besser für parallele Verarbeitung von Daten  optimiert, was allerdings auch größere Ansprüche an die Dedicated Server  mit sich bringt._"
[...]
"_Allerdings müssen die Server für viele Tiere noch deutlich optimiert  werden, da aktuell mehr als 300 Tiere die Leistung negativ beeinflussen._"


----------



## Jack77 (14. Januar 2014)

KornDonat schrieb:


> Ja das Schiff ist echt gefährlich, hab da auch schon paar Sachen erlebt. Aufm Schiff ausgeloggt nächsten Tag wieder gespawnt und zack durchn Boden gefallen ins Meer und die Beine gebrochen, das andere mal wollte ich ne Leiter hoch und bin aufmal die Leiter runter gefallen und hing in der Luft irgendwo unterm Schiff fest nach nem neuspawn war ich dann einfach im Meer ^^


 
Ich war nach dem Einloggen in einem Raum ohne Tür gefangen.... nach ner Ewigkeit"vollspeed gegen die Wand jumpen" war ich aber wieder draußen^^


----------



## henderson m. (14. Januar 2014)

sich am schiff auszuloggen ist doch wie bungee jumping ohne gummiseil...

*selber schuld*


----------



## KornDonat (14. Januar 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> sich am schiff auszuloggen ist doch wie bungee jumping ohne gummiseil...
> 
> *selber schuld*


 
Zu dem Zeitpunkt wusste ich das ja noch nicht


----------



## cap82 (14. Januar 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Ich kann das mit der Performance überhaupt nicht nachempfinden... Guck mal die Bilder die ich weiter vor geladen habe, oder auf steam...
> 
> Auflösung native 1920 x 1200 und spiele auf 200% also 3840x 2400, ohne Postprocessing mit FXAA Sehr hoch und alle Details auf hoch. Habe in städten immer 30fps und selten darunter
> im land immer zwischen 45-60 also überhaupt keni Problem :-/



Is das jetzt dein Ernst? Es hat nicht jeder so ne High End Mühle wie du!


----------



## mist3r89 (14. Januar 2014)

cap82 schrieb:


> Is das jetzt dein Ernst? Es hat nicht jeder so ne High End Mühle wie du!


 
jo schon klar hab auch erst gerade aufgerüstet von einer HD5780 ^^ aber selbst mit was kleinerem wie ne 670 / 680 müsste doch mit der halben Auflösung trotzdem was drin l iegen?
ICh benötige konstant ca 2Gb VRam vielleicht könnte das auch ein problem sein?


----------



## KornDonat (14. Januar 2014)

cap82 schrieb:


> Is das jetzt dein Ernst? Es hat nicht jeder so ne High End Mühle wie du!


 
Ich weiß gar nicht was ihr alle habt. Ich hab auf hohen Einstellungen außerhalb von Städten ~40 Fps und in Städten so um die 20Fps bei 1920x1080 und guck dir meine Hardware an die ist auch nicht gerade die neueste


----------



## cap82 (14. Januar 2014)

Ich hab ja auch zwischen 40 und 60, nur wollte ich sagen dass es mit solch einer Kiste nicht verwunderlich ist.
Dass der VRam voll läuft, ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, hab aber im Netz noch nix dazu gefunden..


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (14. Januar 2014)

Wisst ihr schon das neueste? Eure "Meckereien" sind unbegründet ... weil ... es noch eine Pre-Alpha ist! Yaaaaay


----------



## mist3r89 (14. Januar 2014)

Will jemand heute Abend einwenig die Gegend unsicher machen? ich suche noch immer nach einer M4... hab paara 100 Schuss immer dabei hab aber noch nie eine zu gesicht bekommen, geschweige eine gehalten^^ aber muss auch sagen das mir die Mosin sehr gut gefällt gibt paar schöne Distanzschüsse^^

Bin gestern bei elekto au eines dieser grauen Blöcke geklettert und von da konnte ich ein ganzes quartier säubern, bevor ich es genauer erkundet habe Zombieruhe Aus irgendeinem Grund hab ich aber nicht mal einen Spieler gesehen^^


----------



## Shicehaufen (14. Januar 2014)

Hallo. Hab 7.62 mm rounds für die mosin gefunden aber kann diese nicht Laden. Brauch die mosin auch ein Magazin? Dachte das wär eine mit Kammer. Drag and drop mit Muni und mosin geht jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## X2theZ (14. Januar 2014)

wahrscheinlich hast du ein munitionspäckchen gefunden. das ist so braun verpackt.
wenn du dieses mit rechtsklick anklickst, kommt im dropdown-menü "empty..."
damit entnimmt er die kugeln aus der verpackung. diese kannst du dann mit drag&drop auf die waffe ziehen zum nachladen.


----------



## Shicehaufen (14. Januar 2014)

Danke für den tipp


----------



## matteo92 (14. Januar 2014)

Mit meiner 7950 Boost läufts in den aussen arealen sehr gut 50-60Fps bei ner  Mischung aus Hoch und Mittel. In den Städten läufts jedoch richtig grottig.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (14. Januar 2014)

Irgendwer lügt doch hier... Wieso hab ich dann so mega drops wenn einer schon mit nem 955er besser dran ist? Und mein i7 ist auf 4.6GHz meine GTX670 auf 1.3GHz  dabei sind meine Settings auf Mittelhoch und der eine Behauptet mal eben FULL HD + 200% Auflösung und auf High dazu noch genug FPS in vollen Städten.


----------



## sinchilla (14. Januar 2014)

> Jemand Erfahrung mit dem "sick" Status ?
> 
> Interressant ist, dass er bei mir erst aufgetretenb ist, nachdem ich  meine Wunden mit Alkohol gereinigt habe. Dann habe ich ein paar Charcoal  Tabletten genommen und der Status wurde sofort Rot
> War zum Glück kurz vor Cherno. Hab dann Tetracycline Antibiotika  eingenommen was auch zum Glück geholfen hatt. Der Status is jetzt wieder  Grün.
> Weiss jemand wie man den ganz wegbekommt ?


hab ne ganze packung antis gegessen weil sie mir zu schade zum wegwerfen waren ...resultat: sick! viel trinken/ essen & abwarten half. die kohletabletten fördern das erbrechen vllt. warst du kurz davor



> btw.
> gestern war ich mal auf dem schiffswrack ganz im nordosten an der küste. hab mal ein bisschen das schiff durchgesucht und
> auch ein paar sachen gefunden. sonderlich tolle sachen gibts dort nicht. also lohnt sich nicht sonderlich.
> dafür hat sich ein gravierender "alpha-bug" bemerkbar gemacht.
> ...


 dieser fehler kann auftreten wenn man mit erhobenen fäusten sprintet...nur spiel beenden hilft in diesem falle.

bezüglich der performance glaube ich net ganz das da jemand mit ner 780er & nem 4770er 40-60 fps hat bei 200% ds wohlgemerkt/ wenn der rest auf low ist glaube ich das

ich spiele mit 6x4.7 ghz & einer 7970 ghz mit 1300 mhz& 6800er gddr 3gb im schnitt so 35 fps min .ca 20fps/ max. 150...wenn ich ins gras  gucke  & das mit einer mischung aus very high & high ohne ds & ohne pp...ich glaube dieser wert is ein guter richtwert...


----------



## matteo92 (14. Januar 2014)

Nunja eine 670 oder eine 7950 sind ja keine langsamen Vertreter. Kann mir nicht vostellen,dass man keine Diashow bei 200% und Full HD in Cherno, Berenzino oder Elektro hatt 

Selbst mit einer 780...


----------



## efdev (14. Januar 2014)

hängt nicht direkt mit den fäusten zusammen!
hab das ganze mal genauer ausporbiert, und das einzige was ich feststellen konnte war wenn es einmal passiert ändere am besten route komplett.
bisher hat es sich jedes mal wiederholt wenn ich die selbe route nach dem ersten mal weiter gehen wollte.


----------



## sinchilla (14. Januar 2014)

> hängt nicht direkt mit den fäusten zusammen!
> hab das ganze mal genauer ausporbiert, und das einzige was ich  feststellen konnte war wenn es einmal passiert ändere am besten route  komplett.
> bisher hat es sich jedes mal wiederholt wenn ich die selbe route nach dem ersten mal weiter gehen wollte.


ich hatte es bisher nur mit den fäusten oben...seitdem ich das gelassen habe ist es nicht einma mehr aufgetreten

aber vllt. hats auch ne andere ursache ich bin auch sco ewig mit erhobenen fäusten glaufen & es ist nichts passiert sondern bisher nur 2mal mnit erhobenen fäusten


----------



## henderson m. (14. Januar 2014)

also ich hab nen xeon 1230v3 mit ner gtx 770 und spiele auf 1920x1080 und alles auf relativ high, bis auf das blur und post processing. schatten hab ich auch deaktiviert...
Bei mir fühlt sich alles wie 100FPS total ruckelfrei an, nur in der stadt hab ich sicher keine 100 mehr aber immer noch absolut gute performance....kann mich nicht beschwerden.


----------



## sinchilla (14. Januar 2014)

> also ich hab nen xeon 1230v3 mit ner gtx 770 und spiele auf 1920x1080  und alles auf relativ high, bis auf das blur und post processing.  schatten hab ich auch deaktiviert...
> Bei mir fühlt sich alles wie 100FPS total ruckelfrei an, nur in der  stadt hab ich sicher keine 100 mehr aber immer noch absolut gute  performance....kann mich nicht beschwerden.



dann lass mal fraps dabei laufen ( daher hab ich meine werte) 100fps sind es niemals...selbst 40 fühlen sich flüssig an bei dayz...deaktivierte schatten bringen sicher einiges aber das sieht so bescheiden aus das spar ich mir


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (14. Januar 2014)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Irgendwer lügt doch hier... Wieso hab ich dann so mega drops wenn einer schon mit nem 955er besser dran ist? Und mein i7 ist auf 4.6GHz meine GTX670 auf 1.3GHz  dabei sind meine Settings auf Mittelhoch und der eine Behauptet mal eben FULL HD + 200% Auflösung und auf High dazu noch genug FPS in vollen Städten.


 
Naja... DayZ war noch nie wirklich ne gute Umgebung um zu benchmarken... ich fürchte das wird sich auch in der SA nicht so schnell ändern


----------



## lol2k (14. Januar 2014)

Ein paar DayZ Eindrücke der etwas anderen Art


----------



## silent-hunter000 (14. Januar 2014)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Naja... DayZ war noch nie wirklich ne gute Umgebung um zu benchmarken... ich fürchte das wird sich auch in der SA nicht so schnell ändern




So wird es wohl sei, denn mit einem amd fx 8350 u. Einer gtx 660 habe ich in der SA so um die 45 FPs wobei fast alles @ max und full HD.


----------



## MasterSax (14. Januar 2014)

ich spiele lieber alles auf low , hauptsache flüssig überall


----------



## Crush182 (14. Januar 2014)

Da es hier ja gerade um die Performance geht (ja, das es eine Pre-Alpha ist, ist mir bewusst, aber man kann ja mal drüber sabbeln wie es so läuft  )

X6 1090t @3.2Ghz (Boost=aus)
8GB Ram
HD 7950 Boost (3GB)
@1650x1050

Alles auf "low" oder "mid" und Bloom und der ganze Kram ist aus.
...Wobei weiter runter stellen kaum was bringt (~3-4fps wenns hoch kommt).

Auf dem Land ist es durchaus ganz gut Spielbar, aber in ner Stadt sind es ~20 bis (kurzzeitig) 30FPS.


----------



## henderson m. (14. Januar 2014)

ich muss sagen ich merke keinen unterschied ob mit oder ohne schatten, aber jeder nimmt diese einstellungen anders wahr. 
Ich werde mal fraps mitlaufen lassen und gucken was ich wirklich so habe. natürlich sind die 100fps völlig übertrieben...aber ich nehme zumindest kein ruckeln wahr.

dayz im jetzigen stadium macht mehr fun als bf4 
sprich es kann nur noch besser werden


----------



## mist3r89 (14. Januar 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> ich muss sagen ich merke keinen unterschied ob mit oder ohne schatten, aber jeder nimmt diese einstellungen anders wahr.
> Ich werde mal fraps mitlaufen lassen und gucken was ich wirklich so habe. natürlich sind die 100fps völlig übertrieben...aber ich nehme zumindest kein ruckeln wahr.
> 
> dayz im jetzigen stadium macht mehr fun als bf4
> sprich es kann nur noch besser werden


 
ICh überprüfe das Heute Abend wieder und gebe danach wieder die Daten bekannt


----------



## mist3r89 (14. Januar 2014)

Hey wir sind angepinnt Glückwunsch an Fux und Danke für dein Einsatz!


----------



## -Fux- (14. Januar 2014)

Falls es euch entgangen ist, *wir wurden angepinnt!*

Danke an die gesamte Moderation


----------



## cap82 (14. Januar 2014)

Wurd ja auch ma Zeit. Der Thread mit den zweitmeisten Beiträgen unter den angepinnten..


----------



## Mewkew (14. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

was die Performance angeht, kann ich euch beruhigen bzw. etwas klar stellen. Daisy läuft momentan bei maxed Out nicht mal auf einem 5000€ Enthusiasten Gerät durchgehend bei min. 60FPS. Wer das behauptet erzählt schlicht und ergreifend mist, ihr werd jedenfalls auch keine videos mit 1440P finden in denen das so ist. In größeren Städten brechen bei jedem die FPS ein. Das liegt zum einem an der Engine, die gerade mal 4 CPU Kerne ansprechen kann, aber meist sogar nur 2 nutzt, und zum anderen daran, das stets alles in eurem sichtfeld berechnet wird, auch objekte die von anderen verdeckt und daher gar nicht sichtbar sind. Da es in Städten nunma Tonnen an objekten gibt, kacken die FPS ab. Wer schonmal afterbruner während des spielens anhat, dem wird das komische verhalten von Daisy schnell auffallen, sobald die Renderlast steigt bzw. die Objektdichte, sinkt die GPU auslastung, normal steigt diese in dem Fall ^^ 

Was ich jedem empfehlen kann, Objekte auf Sehr niedrig zu stellen, der Rest (auser HDR, sowie AA modi natürlich) hat kaum merkbaren einfluss auf die Leistung sofern ihr eine aktuelle graka und CPU habt. Auch gibt es schon div. Guides für Config Tweaks die das Spiel extrem hässlich machen, aber auch extrem beschleunigen.

Diese durch CPU Limitierung verursachten Probleme gab es auch schon in Arma2 (worauf Daisy in weiten teilen basiert), wurden aber in Arma3 schon deutlich verbessert. Und da auch klar ist das der Entwickler finanziell keine Probleme hat (bei bereits 1 Million verkaufter Einheiten) mache ich mir aber noch Hoffnungen das dies mit der Zeit weiter verbessert und optimiert wird.

Für der Anfang ist das ganz nett: DayZ Standalone: Increase FPS - Performance Guide | Dayz TV

Für Leute die wirklich alles optimieren wollen: DayZ Standalone Performance Tweaks | Zockah.de


----------



## sinchilla (14. Januar 2014)

> ich spiele lieber alles auf low , hauptsache flüssig überall
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 hm...aber wenn der busch in der ferne nur ein klotz ist & man den gegner deswegen nicht sieht nutzen dir die 40 statt 30 fps auch nichts...ich verzichte lieber auf 5 fps & erfreue mich an der schönen grafik...wenn alles auf low ist geht mir zuviel imersion flöten



> Das liegt zum einem an der Engine, die gerade mal 4 CPU Kerne ansprechen  kann, aber meist sogar nur 2 nutzt, und zum anderen daran, das stets  alles in eurem sichtfeld berechnet wird, auch objekte die von anderen  verdeckt und daher gar nicht sichtbar sind


wenn ich den taskmanager beobachte sind meine 3 module bzw. 6 "kerne" so im schnitt zu 50% ausgelastet mit der grafikkarte verhält es sich genauso bezüglich der auslastung...warum das so ist ist mir nicht ganz bewusst.

wäre das spiel so schlecht optimiert würden doch alle kerne auf anschlag laufen sowie die gpu oder doch andersherum & es ist so schlecht optimiert...also die arma 3 engine geht da wesentlich effektiver vor bezüglich der auslastung der hardware oder die frostbiteengine welche meine gpu zu 90% nutzt & meine cpu so mit 70-80 % beansprucht



> dayz im jetzigen stadium macht mehr fun als bf4
> sprich es kann nur noch besser werden



dem stimm ich zu!


----------



## -Fux- (14. Januar 2014)

Da das Thema Performance ein ganz heißes Eisen zu sein scheint, werde ich mich damit in den nächsten Tagen mal etwas beschäftigen, bzw. Informationen zusammen tragen und im Stadtpost ergänzen.
Ich würde mich über Infos und Links (am besten per PN) zu diesem Thema freuen


----------



## sinchilla (14. Januar 2014)

im folgenden link werden einige tweaks mit erklärung aufgezeigt/ ich glaube sowas in der art gibs aber scho im startpost, wenn nicht kann er ja dort verlinkt werden.

DayZ Standalone Performance Guide - DayZ Intel

benchmarks sind nur sehr schwer zu machen um verschieden starke hardware tabellarisch darzustellen, dafür gibs zuviele unterschiedliche faktoren wie serveranbindung, lebende zombies andere player usw.


----------



## pcfr3ak (14. Januar 2014)

Diese ganzen "Performance-Guides" sind doch eh nur copypase bullshit.. der ganze Kram mit den config files und Startparametern wirkt sich in 99.9% der Fälle nicht positiv auf die Performance aus, da die Engine bei Spielstart sowieso alles selbstständig erkennt.. meistens eher negativ da die user nicht wissen, was sie da überhaupt Einstellen oder die Engine nur limitieren.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (14. Januar 2014)

Irgendwie hat sich mein Char gerade verabschiedet 
Eingeloggt, konnte mich nicht bewegen, ausgeloggt, wieder eingeloggt und ich starte wieder an der Küste.
Mein ganzes Gear weg


----------



## Mewkew (14. Januar 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> hm...aber wenn der busch in der ferne nur ein klotz ist & man den gegner deswegen nicht sieht nutzen dir die 40 statt 30 fps auch nichts...ich verzichte lieber auf 5 fps & erfreue mich an der schönen grafik...wenn alles auf low ist geht mir zuviel imersion flöten
> 
> wenn ich den taskmanager beobachte sind meine 3 module bzw. 6 "kerne" so im schnitt zu 50% ausgelastet mit der grafikkarte verhält es sich genauso bezüglich der auslastung...warum das so ist ist mir nicht ganz bewusst.
> 
> wäre das spiel so schlecht optimiert würden doch alle kerne auf anschlag laufen sowie die gpu oder doch andersherum & es ist so schlecht optimiert...also die arma 3 engine geht da wesentlich effektiver vor bezüglich der auslastung der hardware oder die frostbiteengine welche meine gpu zu 90% nutzt & meine cpu so mit 70-80 % beansprucht



sinchilla, schau dir doch mal gute Lets Plays an, von Daisy Profis, die spielen alle mit diesen Einstellungen, vorallem Objekte auf sehr gering, da ihnen eben eine möglichst konstante framerate wichtiger ist als das mit dem Busch. Die sehen übrigens trotzdem jeden Gegner noch lange bevor du überhaupt was bemerkt hast als noob (nicht falsch verstehen, verglichen mit leuten wie z.b Frankie sind wir alle noobs), das Argument ist wirklich obsolet, glaub mir 

Den Taskmanager kannst du schonmal vergessen, der zeigt auch auf einer 8 thread cpu aktivität auf jedem thread an, wenn du einen gescheiten einblick in die lastverteilunge haben willst, lass es dir z.b mit dem afterburner anzeigen. Ich würde sogar fast meine Hand verwetten wenn ich behaupte, das es Daisy momentan egal ist wenn du z.b eines deiner module deaktivieren würdest und somit nur noch 4 threads hättest, die performance wäre absolut identisch. 

Optimierung, hast dir die frage doch schon selbst beantwortet, je besser die optimierung, desto höher die effezienz der verwendeten architektur, sprich, je besser etwas optimiert ist, desto höher ist auch die auslastung auf der cpu weil deren rechenkapazitäten optimal (am optimalsten wären in dem fall 100% auslastung) genutzt wird. Natürlich kommt das auch vor wenn eine architektur schon sehr veraltet ist und nicht auf bestimmte befehlssätzte zurückgreifen kann
 und diese befehle dann umständlich anderes berechnen muss. Eine grafikkarte hat im normalfall bei aktuellen spielen eigentlich immer zwischen 90 und 100% last. Daisy ist das einzigste spiel, bei dem viele das problem haben, das die gpu auslastung eher gering ist teilweise unter 50% und paradoxerweise noch mehr fällt, sobald mehr arbeit aufkommt. Das spricht in jedem fall für einer bisher sehr bescheidene optimierung, und da wird hoffentlich noch einiges passieren.


----------



## Brez$$z (14. Januar 2014)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Irgendwie hat sich mein Char gerade verabschiedet
> Eingeloggt, konnte mich nicht bewegen, ausgeloggt, wieder eingeloggt und ich starte wieder an der Küste.
> Mein ganzes Gear weg


 
Sicher das du kein Experimentel/Test Server erwischt hast? die laufen ohne Public Hive.
Hatte auch schon mal gedacht, das alles weg sein. Anderer Server und alles ging wieder


----------



## Deeron (14. Januar 2014)

Ich glaube das Thema Performance können wir vorerst beiseite schieben, da es doch von sehr sehr vielen Faktoren abhängig ist.
Bekannt war das schon bei Arma2. + Mod und auch bei Arma 3. Abwarten heißt es jetzt erstmal.
Ich persönlich bin auf ein Statement zu den explodierten Verkaufszahlen gespannt und auf eine aktualisierte Agenda. 

Zur Serverstruktur... Ist es nicht schon beachtlich, dass die Server noch nicht wirklich gecrasht sind obwohl die Verkaufszahlen 12x so hoch sind wie angenommen? (Zeitspanne und erwartete Verkäufe einbezogen)


----------



## MrSniperPhil (14. Januar 2014)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> Sicher das du kein Experimentel/Test Server erwischt hast? die laufen ohne Public Hive.
> Hatte auch schon mal gedacht, das alles weg sein. Anderer Server und alles ging wieder


 
Danke, das wars!


----------



## sinchilla (14. Januar 2014)

> Zur Serverstruktur... Ist es nicht schon beachtlich, dass die Server  noch nicht wirklich gecrasht sind obwohl die Verkaufszahlen 12x so hoch  sind wie angenommen? (Zeitspanne und erwartete Verkäufe einbezogen)


im vergleich zu einem aaa-titel wo man auch tarnkleidung tragen kann is das durchaus beachtlich

aber die server aus den ostblockländern beziehen ihre energie noch aus braunkohle...somit sind sie nicht so vom städttischen energienetz abhängig



> sinchilla, schau dir doch mal gute Lets Plays an, von Daisy Profis, die  spielen alle mit diesen Einstellungen, vorallem Objekte auf sehr gering,  da ihnen eben eine möglichst konstante framerate wichtiger ist als das  mit dem Busch. Die sehen übrigens trotzdem jeden Gegner noch lange bevor  du überhaupt was bemerkt hast als noob (nicht falsch verstehen,  verglichen mit leuten wie z.b Frankie sind wir alle noobs), das Argument  ist wirklich obsolet, glaub mir
> 
> Den Taskmanager kannst du schonmal vergessen, der zeigt auch auf einer 8  thread cpu aktivität auf jedem thread an, wenn du einen gescheiten  einblick in die lastverteilunge haben willst, lass es dir z.b mit dem  afterburner anzeigen. Ich würde sogar fast meine Hand verwetten wenn ich  behaupte, das es Daisy momentan egal ist wenn du z.b eines deiner  module deaktivieren würdest und somit nur noch 4 threads hättest, die  performance wäre absolut identisch.
> 
> ...


o.k. ich werds mir mal zu herzen nehmen mit den objektdetails...hab scho echt viel mit den einstellungen rumgespielt & bin eig. so recht zufrieden wie es grade läuft...wenn dann noch mantle für dayz kommt...

ansonsten mal die die lust haben fraps mitlaufen lassen für 60 sek ( bitte nicht nur ins  gras oder den himmel schauen) & möglicht genau die einstellungen & sowie eig. hardware posten vllt. kann sich der eine oder andere ein vergleichswert suchen mit ähnlicher hardware & abschätzen wie es bei ihm laufen sollte


ich hab dayz nun von der hdd auf die ssd geschubst mit steammover & werd morgen mal schauen was es bringt der lange ladebildschirm nervte mich gewaltig!

edit. also bis ich beim normalen startscreen bin hab ich nicht wirklich ein unterschied zwischen hdd & ssd gemerkt O.o vllt. waren es 5 sek mehr aber auch nicht hab leider die zeit vor- & nachher nicht gestoppt


----------



## henderson m. (15. Januar 2014)

War grad full equipped, bewaffnet bis an die zähne im süd osten unterwegs und hab den neuen mit cola dosen und wasser geholfen.
Da hat mich plötzlich ein typ ohne hosen und sonst was einfach eine reingehaun und ich bin umgekippt und war unconscious...
Ich hab mich ein wenig erschrocken und versucht mit alt+f4 noch was zu retten aber bin dann nackig neu gespawnt....

Wie kann das sein dass ich mit military helm, gasmaske und allem drum und dran bei einem low bob faustschlag bewusstlos werde?

Hab ich falsch reagiert? Hätte ich einfach warten müssen und wäre ich dann wieder auferwacht? Oder hätte er mich getötet wenn er weiter auf mich einprügelt? 
Sowas nenn ich mal nen epic fail, aber auch die freundlichsten bandits kennen kein pardon egal wie low sie sind, das hab ich heute auf jedenfall gelernt. Immer guten abstand halten und nie auch nur das geringste riskieren.

LG


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (15. Januar 2014)

Und nie alleine ^^ Lone wolfs die first.


----------



## X2theZ (15. Januar 2014)

(@ -Fux-)
mir wäre da noch was für den startpost eingefallen.
wäre cool, wenn die release-notes der patches, die bereits erschienen sind, chornologisch in einem spoiler oder so eingepflegt werden.
im alpha-stadium sind die veränderungen und verbesserungen ja die wichtigsten bestandteile dieser phase.


----------



## Snooze1988 (15. Januar 2014)

So ich habe mich langsam auch in das Spiel eingelebt. Habe gestern einen Rucksack und eine Axt gefunden. Dann endlich auch an einem Brunnen getrunken. Jetzt bin ich erstmal Happy und mein (3.) Char wächst mir ans Herz. Ach ja sagt mal wie weit hört man mich eigentlich wenn ich mit dem Headset spreche?

Und wie funktioniert das eigentlich mit dem Coop? Wie kann mein Kumpel bei mir Spawnen?


----------



## KornDonat (15. Januar 2014)

Snooze1988 schrieb:


> So ich habe mich langsam auch in das Spiel eingelebt. Habe gestern einen Rucksack und eine Axt gefunden. Dann endlich auch an einem Brunnen getrunken. Jetzt bin ich erstmal Happy und mein (3.) Char wächst mir ans Herz. Ach ja sagt mal wie weit hört man mich eigentlich wenn ich mit dem Headset spreche?
> 
> Und wie funktioniert das eigentlich mit dem Coop? Wie kann mein Kumpel bei mir Spawnen?


 
Der kann gar nicht bei dir spawnen  Ihr müsst euch um zusammen zu spielen halt irgendwo auf der Karte treffen. Ich glaube aber das Hall mal irgendwas diesbezüglich erwähnt hat das solch eine Funktion eventuell kommen soll.


----------



## Mewkew (15. Januar 2014)

Snooze1988 schrieb:


> So ich habe mich langsam auch in das Spiel eingelebt. Habe gestern einen Rucksack und eine Axt gefunden. Dann endlich auch an einem Brunnen getrunken. Jetzt bin ich erstmal Happy und mein (3.) Char wächst mir ans Herz. Ach ja sagt mal wie weit hört man mich eigentlich wenn ich mit dem Headset spreche?
> 
> Und wie funktioniert das eigentlich mit dem Coop? Wie kann mein Kumpel bei mir Spawnen?




Also, man hört dich soweit man dich gut sehen kann, wie im echten leben halt. Von 0 bis 50 Meter ungefähr, hängt auch von der Sprechlautsstärke und der Voice Wiedergabelautsstärke ab.

Ruf die online map auf -->DayZ Standalone Chernarus+ Map - DayZDB
finde heraus wo du bist, sag deinem Kollegen die koordinaten (werden unten mittig auf der map seite angezeigt), wenn er da ist, wechselt er auf deinen server. Dazu ungefähr erstmal 1-2 minuten lang die server liste refreshen lassen, dann oben auf friends klicken, jetzt müsste der server angezeigt werden auf dem du unterwegs bist, dein kollege joint und schon seid ihr zu zweit unterwegs


----------



## D4rkResistance (15. Januar 2014)

Ich denke ich werde heute Abend auch mal ins TS kommen. Spiele momentan mit zwei Kumpels. Aber die sind nicht immer beide gleichzeitig on. Und in ner Dreiergruppe rumlaufen ist schon deutlich schöner als alleine oder zu zweit! 

Ich würde mich sehr gerne einer Gruppe anschließen, mit der ich gelegentlich spiele (wenn meine Kumpels keine Zeit haben). Allerdings hab ich dabei 3 Wünsche:

- Kein Verletzen, Töten oder Trollen innerhalb der Gruppe! Vertrauen ist in DayZ das Wichtigste!
- Spieler ab 18! Habe einfach keine Lust auf so Kinderstimmen und Rumgealber (nichts für ungut)! Bin selbst 25!
- Kein KoS! Wenn wir als Gruppe auf eine feindliche bewaffnete Gruppe treffen, sehe ich das evtl. anders. Aber bei einzelnen unbewaffneten Spielern helfe ich lieber, als das ich sie grundlos übern Haufen schieße!

Wenn ihr diese 3 Wünsche erfüllt, bzw, respektiert, würde ich mich euch gerne anschließen! Ich guck heute Abend mal auf den TS Server, der im Startpost genannt wurde! Sollte hier aber jetzt schon jemand Interesse an einer Kooperation haben, kann er sich gerne melden!

*Derzeitiges Equipment:*

- Voll ausgerüstete M4 + RDS
- 9mm Pistole
- ~ 200 Schuss Munition 5,56mm
- 2 Magazine Pistole
- Tarnklamotten + Mountainrucksack
- div. Mediakamente und Verbände
- genug Nahrung und Wasser

Ergo: Würde ungern sterben wollen, weil ich alleine rumrenne! 

PS: Hier noch ein Bild von mir und meinem Kollegen, an unserem gestrigen Ausloggpunkt in der Nähe von Pustoshka! Ich bin der männliche Char im Vordergrund.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Fux- (15. Januar 2014)

X2theZ schrieb:


> (@ -Fux-)
> mir wäre da noch was für den startpost eingefallen.
> wäre cool, wenn die release-notes der patches, die bereits erschienen sind, chornologisch in einem spoiler oder so eingepflegt werden.
> im alpha-stadium sind die veränderungen und verbesserungen ja die wichtigsten bestandteile dieser phase.


 
Gute Idee, werde ich machen


----------



## Snooze1988 (15. Januar 2014)

Mewkew schrieb:


> Also, man hört dich soweit man dich gut sehen kann, wie im echten leben halt. Von 0 bis 50 Meter ungefähr, hängt auch von der Sprechlautsstärke und der Voice Wiedergabelautsstärke ab.
> 
> Ruf die online map auf -->DayZ Standalone Chernarus+ Map - DayZDB
> finde heraus wo du bist, sag deinem Kollegen die koordinaten (werden unten mittig auf der map seite angezeigt), wenn er da ist, wechselt er auf deinen server. Dazu ungefähr erstmal 1-2 minuten lang die server liste refreshen lassen, dann oben auf friends klicken, jetzt müsste der server angezeigt werden auf dem du unterwegs bist, dein kollege joint und schon seid ihr zu zweit unterwegs


 
Vielen Dank.


----------



## X2theZ (15. Januar 2014)

bezüglich radius, in dem man andere spieler im ingame-voicechat hört, fällt mir was ein.

wir haben gestern getestet, wie weit man von einander maximal wegstehen darf, damit man die
nachrichten im ingame-textchat (direct-channel) lesen kann. und da ist der radius erschreckend
klein ^^
kanns natürlich nicht genau sagen - aber würde schätzen, dass es so um die 30 meter sind.

also wenn euch ein fremder im textchat anschreibt, dann habt ihr einen anderen survivor schon
ziemlich an der back kleben


----------



## efdev (15. Januar 2014)

@D4rk

meinste mit älteren spielern gibt es weniger gealber?
ich glaube es nicht sry aber mit rumalbern hat das alter ausnahmsweise nicht viel zu tun.

@Über mir
danke für die info hab mich schon die ganze zeit gefragt wie mein jemanden hört oder seine nachrichten lesen kann.


----------



## D4rkResistance (15. Januar 2014)

efdev schrieb:


> @D4rk
> 
> meinste mit älteren spielern gibt es weniger gealber?
> ich glaube es nicht sry aber mit rumalbern hat das alter ausnahmsweise nicht viel zu tun.



Da hast du natürlich recht. Aber ich kenne verdammt wenige Spieler unter 18, die vernünftig spielen. Über 18 sieht das ganze da schon anders aus. Klar kann man mal rumalbern beim Zocken...aber eben nicht permanent oder so, dass man sich nur noch aufregen muss, weil alle total unkonzentriert sind. Natürlich würde ich mich auch einer Gruppe von 16 Jährigen anschließen, wenn diese vernünftig miteinander zocken können. Aber schöner wäre es natürlich, wenn ich mich mit Gleichaltrigen unterhalten könnte.

Aber sollte Interesse bestehen, einfach hier bescheid geben!


----------



## KornDonat (15. Januar 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Da hast du natürlich recht. Aber ich kenne verdammt wenige Spieler unter 18, die vernünftig spielen. Über 18 sieht das ganze da schon anders aus. Klar kann man mal rumalbern beim Zocken...aber eben nicht permanent oder so, dass man sich nur noch aufregen muss, weil alle total unkonzentriert sind. Natürlich würde ich mich auch einer Gruppe von 16 Jährigen anschließen, wenn diese vernünftig miteinander zocken können. Aber schöner wäre es natürlich, wenn ich mich mit Gleichaltrigen unterhalten könnte.
> 
> Aber sollte Interesse bestehen, einfach hier bescheid geben!


 
Höchstwahrscheinlich werd ich heut Abend wieder mitn Kumpel zocken sind soweit auch voll ausgerüstet mir fehlt nur ne M4, also wenn du Lust hast kannst dich uns anschließen


----------



## D4rkResistance (15. Januar 2014)

Seid ihr heute Abend auf dem genannten Teamspeak-Server?

Also: *93.90.180.186?
*
Dann schaue ich heute Abend mal rein! 

Zockt ihr auf vollen oder eher auf leeren Servern?


----------



## henderson m. (15. Januar 2014)

nachdem mich gestern ein nackiger bambi ausgeknockt hat muss ich heute wieder von 0 anfangen und werde sicher auch am ts3 sein...
werde aber versuchen eine speed loot full equip session davor zu starten ^^


----------



## KornDonat (15. Januar 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Seid ihr heute Abend auf dem genannten Teamspeak-Server?
> 
> Also: *93.90.180.186?
> *
> ...


 
Wenn wir wissen das jemand mit zockt gehen wir auch aufs Ts  Ansonsten sind wir Privat immer bei Skype unterwegs ^^
Meist zocken wir auf etwas leereren Servern


----------



## D4rkResistance (15. Januar 2014)

KornDonat schrieb:


> Wenn wir wissen das jemand mit zockt gehen wir auch aufs Ts  Ansonsten sind wir Privat immer bei Skype unterwegs ^^
> Meist zocken wir auf etwas leereren Servern



Alles klar! Dann komme ich heute Abend aufs TS! Denke so gegen 18 Uhr, da ich noch einkaufen muss, etc.! Evtl. bringe ich noch einen Kollegen mit, wenn er Lust hat...bzw. ich ihn überzeugen kann fremden Personen blind zu vertrauen! Da hab ich auch am meisten Schiss vor! Ich mein ich gehe davon aus, das hier Forenmitglieder nett zueinander sind. Aber genauso könntet ihr uns auch einfach über'n Haufen schießen und unser Stuff einsammeln. Aber ich hoffe einfach mal, dass ihr so nett seid, wie ihr vorgebt! 

Skype mag ich nicht nutzen....da gibts keine Voice-Activation und ich müsst nicht hören wie ich pupse oder aufm Klo bin! xD

Also dann würde ich mal sagen...bis heute Abend im TS!


----------



## henderson m. (15. Januar 2014)

also ich bin immer auf servern unterwegs wo fast die kapazitätsgrenze erreicht ist...
ist mir einfach zu langweilig wenn ich nie jemand sehe.
Darkresistance - finde deine "Wünsche" fürs TS3 gut, ich mag das auch mehr wenn alles ein bisschen geordneter abläuft und nicht planlos nur rumgealbert wird. Aber bis jetzt (und ich hab schon mit vielen hier gespielt) war es immer eine super truppe. Nur meistens so ab 5-7 Leute wirds nicht mehr spielbar...dann hört man fast M4 Schüsse nicht mehr  
Natürlich darf der Spaß nicht zu kurz kommen - aber der kommt bei DayZ sowieso ganz automatisch egal wie diszipliniert alles abläuft (siehe RHINOCRUNCH) 

LG


----------



## KornDonat (15. Januar 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Alles klar! Dann komme ich heute Abend aufs TS! Denke so gegen 18 Uhr, da ich noch einkaufen muss, etc.! Evtl. bringe ich noch einen Kollegen mit, wenn er Lust hat...bzw. ich ihn überzeugen kann fremden Personen blind zu vertrauen! Da hab ich auch am meisten Schiss vor! Ich mein ich gehe davon aus, das hier Forenmitglieder nett zueinander sind. Aber genauso könntet ihr uns auch einfach über'n Haufen schießen und unser Stuff einsammeln. Aber ich hoffe einfach mal, dass ihr so nett seid, wie ihr vorgebt!
> 
> Skype mag ich nicht nutzen....da gibts keine Voice-Activation und ich müsst nicht hören wie ich pupse oder aufm Klo bin! xD
> Also dann würde ich mal sagen...bis heute Abend im TS!


 
Da brauchst dir keine Sorgen machen das wir euch übern Haufen schießen 
Ich werd wenn erst gegen 19:30 Uhr anzutreffen sein, da ich noch bis 18 Uhr arbeiten muss -.-


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (15. Januar 2014)

Komme auch heute. Alle Mitstreiter bitte xnovoline adden ^^ Kann dann besser joinen.


----------



## lol2k (15. Januar 2014)

Auch wenn man sich innerhalb einer großen Gruppe sicher fühlt und Spaß hat - die Erfahrung hat gezeigt, dass mehr als 2-3 Spieler zu unkoordinierten Aktionen führen.
Einer läuft "nur noch mal eben schnell" etwas suchen, zwei andere unterhalten sich darüber wer wen zuerst heilt, ein anderer fängt plötzlich an zu schießen ohne es anzukündigen, weil er "ja nur mal eben diesen Zombie umbringen musste". Und drei andere halten sich beim "loot-run" kurzzeitig für Gegner und richten bereits die Waffen aufeinander, nur um dann festzustellen, dass man nicht verfolgt hat, wohin die anderen gegangen sind. 
Micromanagement deluxe, zig mal ist unser Team wegen solcher Aktionen in der Modifikation umgekommen. Der Höhepunkt war erreicht, als wir mit 7 Spieler plötzlich jnd. in unserer Umgebung hatten und alle dachten es wäre einer von uns - bis einer aus der Gruppe nachzählte. 

Erst gestern haben ein Kollege und ich beim Airfield 2 von 3 Leuten aus einer Gruppe problemlos auslöschen können. Denn fällt ein Schuss, setzt die Massenpanik ein - ein wildes Durcheinander (vermutlich auch im TS3) und natürlich hat keiner aus dem Team freiwillig abgesichert, geschweige denn die Umgebung im Blick gehabt - man verlässt sich in der Gruppe einfach auf das Talent der anderen. Meist mit tödlichem Ausgang!  
Man kennt das ja - nur noch wenige Meter trennen einen vom military loot, die Augen groß wie Gollum. Wer denkt da noch an absichern oder seine mates? 
Getoppt werden solche Geschichten nur noch durch Spieler, die Items austauschen und deshalb 10 Minuten wie die Pinguine dicht an dicht beisammen hocken - da braucht es nicht mehr als eine Salve aus der M4, um die Pinguintruppe zeitgleich an die Küste zu befördern. 

Ich spiele mittlerweile größtenteils in kleinen Teams, da einfach mehr Übersicht herrscht. Man kann sich besser absprechen, weiß meistens exakt wo der Mitspieler sich aufhält und kann so schneller Gegner einkreisen oder Backup beim looten geben.


----------



## efdev (15. Januar 2014)

jup die erfahrung wie lol2k hab ich auch gemacht alles über 5 leute ist sehr kritisch und meist schlechter als kleinere gruppen.

und das mit dem nachzählen hatte ich auch schon schwieriger wirds nur rauszufinden wer der falsche ist, deswegen haben wir uns im clan geeinigt möglichts die selben sachen anzuziehen.


----------



## KornDonat (15. Januar 2014)

Also mit 3-4 Leuten geht das eigentlich ganz gut, man sollte sich halt nur immer möglichst zusammen aufhalten vor allem in Städten


----------



## efdev (15. Januar 2014)

ach bei vier leuten kann man auch ohne probleme sich aufteilen und immer wieder status berichte durchgeben dann klappt das.


----------



## KornDonat (15. Januar 2014)

Das ist ja eigentlich sowieso Grund Voraussetzung


----------



## D4rkResistance (15. Januar 2014)

*@lol2k:* Ich musste grade echt lachen! Ein Klasse Text, den ich so auch auf unsere gestrige 4 Mann Gruppe anwenden kann! Wie oft standen wir mit Gewehr im Anschlag voreinander und haben uns erstmal im TS abgesichert, obwohl wir vor 2min noch zusammen rumgelaufen sind. Zu dem Thema mit dem rumgeballer. Wenn ich mit meinen Mates herumrenne, wird jeder Schuss angekündigt oder spätestens direkt danach begründet. So weiß man immer, wann wer grade schießt und wann wirklich Gefahr droht!

*@efdev*: das mit den gleichen Klamotten finde ich eine sehr gute Idee. Teilweise aber nicht umzusetzen, weil es Stunden dauert die gleichen Klamotten zu finden. Wir haben uns in unserer 3-4 Mann Truppe immer mitgeteilt sobald einer seine Hose. etc. gewechselt hat. Und dann wusstest du z.B. Spieler A hat nen grünen Hoodie und nen roten Rucksack...Spieler B nen roten Hoodie und ne schwarze Hose und Spieler C hatte nurn Unterhemd mit Tarnhose...etc.! Ging eigentlich fast immer auch ganz gut! Was allerdings zu Problemen führt ist, wenn man in einer Gruppe am Straßenrand läuft und einer aus der Reihe tanzt und irgendwo an ner Kurve übers Feld abkürzt und du dann im Augenwinkel einen Spieler angerannt siehst, zuerst denkst es sei ein Zombie, dann feststellst...ohh es ist ein Spieler...die Waffe anlegst und deine Freunde darauf aufmerksam machst...und dann einer im TS schreit...halt...das bin ich...nicht schießen! xD *Coordination is everything!*


----------



## sinchilla (15. Januar 2014)

> Jetzt bin ich erstmal Happy und mein (3.) Char wächst mir ans Herz. Ach  ja sagt mal wie weit hört man mich eigentlich wenn ich mit dem Headset  spreche?


verlieb dich nicht zu sehr in ihn umso größer is der schmerz wenn er kurz & schmerzvoll aus deinem leben gerissen wird...



> und das mit dem nachzählen hatte ich auch schon schwieriger wirds nur  rauszufinden wer der falsche ist, deswegen haben wir uns im clan  geeinigt möglichts die selben sachen anzuziehen.


 ja das dachte ich auch scho z.b. alle rote mützen allerdings freut sich der gegner auch drüber..somit bleibt nur tarnkleidung & die idee verfolgen leider viele aus noch nicht erforschten gründen

alternativ das neonorange regencape...


----------



## henderson m. (15. Januar 2014)

wir waren mal zu 5 unterwegs und hatten alle pinke baseball kappen auf, was einem beim rifty schiff das leben rettete, da einer aus dem TS meinte ,,CONTACT CONTACT am WALDRAND" - ich sofort auf ihn zielte und sagte, ,,der hat ne pinke basebalkappe auf der gehört zu uns..."

das gelächter war natürlich der klassiker und seitdem nennen wir uns "Pink Panthers" hahaaha


----------



## SpotlightXFX (15. Januar 2014)

Habe so ne Idee :
Ich würde für den PCGHX-DayZ Haufen ein Server mieten , nur wieviele Leute müssen da drauf?
Habe mal 20 Stk. genommen , kostet dann 10 Euro im Monat , das bekomme ich aber leider nur als Taschengeld  
Würde da jemand mitmachen das jeder vlt. bissle was gibt ( auch wenns nur 1-2 Euro sind ) dann können wir vlt. sowas machen? 


greetzz


----------



## sinchilla (15. Januar 2014)

so weit ich weis gibs noch keine privaten hives..siehe hier aber wär dabei müssten aber scho min. 40 slots sein
DayZ Standalone Server Mieten


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (15. Januar 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> so weit ich weis gibs noch keine privaten hives..siehe hier aber wär dabei müssten aber scho min. 40 slots sein
> DayZ Standalone Server Mieten


 
Ich würde auch eher warten bis man selber mehr customizen kann...


----------



## SpotlightXFX (15. Januar 2014)

Wenn es nichts macht und ihr vlt. Lust auf Hamachi habt dann kann ich mein miniServer in den Keller stellen.^^


----------



## D4rkResistance (15. Januar 2014)

Mit 13 sollte man eigentlich andere Interessen haben, als nen Server für ein Zombieballerspiel zu mieten! Ich will hier echt nicht rüberkommen wie dein Vater, aber mein Vater hätte mich gesteinigt, wenn ich mit 13 "Ballerspiele" und dergleichen gezockt hätte! 

Hab mit 14 mal GTA 2 von nem Kumpel ausgeliehen...die Reaktion meines Vates werde ich niemals vergessen. "Was ist der Sinn dieses Spiel? Leute überfahren und abknallen? Von wem hast du das Spiel?" Anschließend hat er bei dem Kumpel angerufen und den Eltern ertsmal ne Szene gemacht, wie sie ihrem Kind so ein Spiel kaufen könnten. 

Heutzutage sehe ich so verdammt viele "Kinder" die BF4, COD, DayZ, etc. zocken. Da fragt man sich ganz ehrlich, ob den Eltern ihre Kinder echt egal sind? Sorry, wenn ich hier jetzt grade so klugscheißen muss. Aber ich finde einfach, das man mit 13 andere Sachen machen sollte, als "Ballerspiele" zu zocken. Oder bin ich hier der einzige, der das so sieht? Vllt sind die Zeiten heute auch anders, als noch vor 10 Jahren und ich übertreibe grade einfach. Aber ich finds trotzdem irgendwie erschreckend.


----------



## henderson m. (15. Januar 2014)

die Frage ist was wir uns davon erwarten ? 
Würden wir uns dann alle nicht mehr töten ? Wäre der Passwortgeschützt ? Wären da andere Leute auch noch drauf ?
Auch ist der TS (obwohl wir ca 35 Leute in der Gruppe sind) leider manchmal noch ziemlich leer ^^



D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Heutzutage sehe ich so verdammt viele "Kinder" die BF4, COD, DayZ, etc. zocken. Da fragt man sich ganz ehrlich, ob den Eltern ihre Kinder echt egal sind? Sorry, wenn ich hier jetzt grade so klugscheißen muss. Aber ich finde einfach, das man mit 13 andere Sachen machen sollte, als "Ballerspiele" zu zocken. Oder bin ich hier der einzige, der das so sieht?



sehe ich genauso...
damals als ich 13 war ist das N64 frisch rausgekommen, wir wollten unbedingt james bond 007 goldeneye bekommen....na das waren mal richtig schimpfe


----------



## D4rkResistance (15. Januar 2014)

Ich denke es wäre auch irgendwie langweilig, wenn da lauter Leute sind, die man kennt und man Waffen ausschließlich gegen Zombies nutzen kann. Ich finde, da geht der Reiz des Erkundens irgendwie flöten. Man rennt einfach in ne Stadt, sieht nen anderen Spieler, der ein fettes Sturmgewehr im Anschlag hat, grüß ihn und geht einfach weiter seines Weges!  Das wäre irgendwie total stumpf.


----------



## timetoremember (15. Januar 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> Auch ist der TS (obwohl wir ca 35 Leute in der Gruppe sind) leider manchmal noch ziemlich leer ^^



Momentan ist bei mir z.B. die Luft etwas raus was DayZ angeht. Man kann halt noch nicht wirklich viel machen. Aber vielleicht komme ich heut Abend trotzdem mal wieder für ne Runde ins TS


----------



## Crush182 (15. Januar 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> Auch ist der TS (obwohl wir ca 35 Leute in der Gruppe sind) leider manchmal noch ziemlich leer ^^


 
In der Woche siehts bei mir leider recht schlecht aus, weil wegen Schule und Projektarbeiten 

Und am WE hätte ich schon Lust, aber da bin ich Abends  iwie immer im A**** und geh ins Bett xD
-Aber dieses WE versuch ich denn mal wieder -wirklich- da zu sein


----------



## SpotlightXFX (15. Januar 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Mit 13 sollte man eigentlich andere Interessen haben, als nen Server für ein Zombieballerspiel zu mieten! Ich will hier echt nicht rüberkommen wie dein Vater, aber mein Vater hätte mich gesteinigt, wenn ich mit 13 "Ballerspiele" und dergleichen gezockt hätte!
> 
> Hab mit 14 mal GTA 2 von nem Kumpel ausgeliehen...die Reaktion meines Vates werde ich niemals vergessen. "Was ist der Sinn dieses Spiel? Leute überfahren und abknallen? Von wem hast du das Spiel?" Anschließend hat er bei dem Kumpel angerufen und den Eltern ertsmal ne Szene gemacht, wie sie ihrem Kind so ein Spiel kaufen könnten.
> 
> Heutzutage sehe ich so verdammt viele "Kinder" die BF4, COD, DayZ, etc. zocken. Da fragt man sich ganz ehrlich, ob den Eltern ihre Kinder echt egal sind? Sorry, wenn ich hier jetzt grade so klugscheißen muss. Aber ich finde einfach, das man mit 13 andere Sachen machen sollte, als "Ballerspiele" zu zocken. Oder bin ich hier der einzige, der das so sieht? Vllt sind die Zeiten heute auch anders, als noch vor 10 Jahren und ich übertreibe grade einfach. Aber ich finds trotzdem irgendwie erschreckend.



Also , nur mal so :
vlt. habe ich eine höhere Stimme als andere Erwachsene oder Jugendliche , aber ich weiß das es nur ein Spiel ist. DayZ habe ich gerade mal 19Std. gespielt , also ein Suchti bin ich auch nicht. Manche vertragen es nicht , werden süchtig&aggresiv aber man kann mitmir normal reden & Reife ist bei mir vorhanden. Und was heißt Ballerspiele , wenn ich mal in DayZ baller dann ist es wenn ein Gegner mich angreift.^^ Aber so auf andere ballere ich auch nicht. Mein Vater sagt , solange ich noch normal nach dem Game bin soll ich es spielen , aber hald ned 48std. am Stück. Aber ich glaube , das ist gerade offtopic.


----------



## -Fux- (15. Januar 2014)

Ich denke dieser Thread ist auch der falsche Ort um eine Grundsatzdiskussion über Kinder/Jugendliche und "Ballerspiele" zu starten 

@SpotlightXFX: Ich denke mit deinem Taschengeld solltest du andere Dinge machen als einen Server für eine Community zu mieten. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich finde es wirklich nett von dir, aber es gibt sicher sinnvollere Sachen


Ein eigener DayZ Server würde Sinn machen, wenn das Spiel "weiter" ist, also beta oder final. Dann müsste er public (ohne PW) sein und die PCGHler errichten sich gemeinsam Camps usw, in denen man dann Sachen horten und ggf. verteilen kann. Man würde Quasi einen "PCGH-Staat" gründen 
Aber so lange die dafür benötigten Features den Weg noch nicht ins Spiel gefunden haben...


----------



## SpotlightXFX (15. Januar 2014)

Jup , ne ich hab nurmal geschaut. Weil wenn meine Kollegen auch auf den Server gehen usw. dann rentiert sich das schon.


----------



## Deeron (15. Januar 2014)

Wer is heute abend wieder am start?  würde mit ner freundin am airfield so gegen halb 10 - 10 einloggen


----------



## henderson m. (15. Januar 2014)

Da müsste ich schon am start sein. 

Sollte das spiel wirklich mal soweit sein mit camps wo man dann verteilen und horten kann wäre ich auch mit einer beteiligung einverstanden.
Und nein ich bin nich 13 und das ist nicht mein taschengeld  LOL


----------



## Creeperio (15. Januar 2014)

also ich bin heute, bzw gleich sofort aufm TS, bin ja regelrecht oft da wenn ich nicht arbeite oder die Berufsschulbank drücken darf x.x
aber ansonsten kann man mich immer mieten


----------



## Icepeakjr (15. Januar 2014)

Ich (Marcel, 21 Schweiz) und ein Kollege von mir würden uns sehr gerne euch anschliessen heute Abend.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (15. Januar 2014)

Icepeakjr schrieb:


> Ich (Marcel, 21 Schweiz) und ein Kollege von mir würden uns sehr gerne euch anschliessen heute Abend.


 
Kein Ding , komm hinein 
Werde Freitag am Start sein


----------



## Brez$$z (15. Januar 2014)

Gerade zu 3t nach Zeleno, voll laut im Voice-Chat gelabert und zu dritt 
auf die Tankstelle geballert bis sie explodiert ist  Silence ist was anderes


----------



## efdev (15. Januar 2014)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> Gerade zu 3t nach Zeleno, voll laut im Voice-Chat gelabert und zu dritt
> auf die Tankstelle geballert bis sie explodiert ist  Silence ist was anderes


 
ach so hin und wieder muss man sich halt den spaß gönnen das nächste mal aber bitte mit axt und aufnehmen thx.


----------



## Brez$$z (15. Januar 2014)

nene lieber nicht xD geht nur in die Hose  Ob die Fehlermeldung jeder auf dem Server dann bekommt??!?!?!
wir waren zu dritt im umkreis von 20-40 meter um die Tankstelle und ham sie alle bekommen


----------



## D4rkResistance (16. Januar 2014)

So...hier mal drei Bilder von unserer heutigen 8-Mann-Tour! Leider hat der 8te Mann es nicht mehr bis aufs Foto geschafft, da "Shicehaufen" ihn für einen Zombie gehalten hat! Naja shit happens und so! xD

Also hier nun die entsprechenden 7-Mann Bilder! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat aber jede Menge Spaß gemacht mit euch! Sehen uns dann morgen Abend!


----------



## Deeron (16. Januar 2014)

Mit solchen Bildern könnte man ganze comics gestalten


----------



## knusperzwieback (16. Januar 2014)

Was für einen Sinn haben die Gasmasken? Braucht man die wirklich für bestimmte Gebiete oder ist das mehr ein Modestil?


----------



## henderson m. (16. Januar 2014)

Zurzeit keinen sinn, wenn ich mir dann aber in der pre final aus feuerholz und steinen ne abc-rakete bastle, wirst du sie brauchen


----------



## Deeron (16. Januar 2014)

Und verdorbene Früchte mit Milchpulver kombiniert ist dann Milzbrand oder wie?! ^^


----------



## knusperzwieback (16. Januar 2014)

Aus den verdorbenen Früchten werde ich Alkohol gewinnen und als Wundermedizin im ganzen Land verkaufen.


----------



## mist3r89 (16. Januar 2014)

Boah fänds cool mal in einer 4er Gruppe oder so zu spielen

Hab einmal in einer 3er gespielt wobei es eigentlich eine 2er war und der dritte kam dazu und hat mich 2x über den haufen geschossne...


----------



## MrSniperPhil (16. Januar 2014)

Yay, ich bin auf den Bildern, ich bin so fame!!! 
War lustig gestern, bis auf den übereifrigen Abzugfinger natürlich, auch wenn ich jetz dann erstmal wieder 6km bis zum Treffpunkt mit meinen Clan-Mates laufen darf 

Dazu noch ein kleines Gedicht:



> Lustig wars, die Sonn schien helle,
> schneebedeckt die grüne Flur,
> als ein Zombie blitzeschnelle,
> kam langsam um die Ecke nur.
> ...


----------



## X2theZ (16. Januar 2014)

könnte man auch noch in den startpost schmeißen:
DayZ Alpha im Techniktest: Die beste Grafik für jeden PC


edit: ok - vielleicht unnötig. hast ja eh schon die pcgh-themenseite verlinkt ^^

btw. super, dass du die changelogs schon eingepflegt hast! DANKE!


da fällt mir auch noch eine frage an die runde hier ein: ^^
macht ihr eigentlich bugreporting?
man denkt sich ja gern "auf diesen bug werden die ja wohl selbst drauf kommen" oder "das werden andere sicher schon reported haben"
wenn schon mal wer einen bug gemeldet hat, wäre auch interessant, welcher das war.


----------



## D4rkResistance (16. Januar 2014)

*Zwei Bugs, die uns/mir gestern aufgefallen sind:*

- In Sosnovka (nördlich von Zelenogorsk) steht ein Mülleimer vor der Haustür! Man kann also aufgrund der Tonne nicht das Haus looten.

- Wenn ich mich mit meiner M4 hinlege und durchs RDS gucke, gucke ich in den Boden. Also hab ein schwarzes Bild. Gucke ich dann im Liegen nach oben, verschiebt sich das schwarze Bild nach unten. Aber anscheinend hängt das mit irgendwelchen Waffenkonfigurationen zusammen, da dieses Problem nicht jeder hatte. Habe momentan eine M4 mit T3N-RDS, RIS-Handguard, CQB-Buttstock, Taschenlampe und Bipod. Evtl. prüft das mal jemand, der die gleiche Waffen-Hardware nutzt. Im Ducken kein Problem. Tritt wie gesagt nur beim 1st Person Aiming im Liegen auf.

_*Wo kann man die Bugs denn reporten? Geht das nur auf englisch oder auch auf deutsch?*_


----------



## -Fux- (16. Januar 2014)

X2theZ schrieb:


> könnte man auch noch in den startpost schmeißen:
> DayZ Alpha im Techniktest: Die beste Grafik für jeden PC
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich werde wohl doch nichts "eigenes" zur Performance machen. Es stehen wirklich überall die gleichen Tipps/Tweaks 

Beispielsweise sind die Performancetipps der PCGames und PCGH fast identisch... Ich denke eine einfache Verlinkung sollte ausreichen.


----------



## X2theZ (16. Januar 2014)

@ fux
mit meinem hinweis meinte ich eh nur die reine verlinkung im startpost dieses guides DayZ Alpha im Techniktest: Die beste Grafik für jeden PC.

@darkresitance
bugreporting geht auf der offiziellen homepage VERIFY AGE | DAYZ
genauer hab ich mir das aber auch noch nicht zu gemüte geführt.
und wahrscheinlich muss man in englisch reporten.

den von dir als zweites genannten bug hatte ich gestern auch. konnte ich mit einem reconnect beheben.
es hat für mich den anschein gemacht, als würde dieser bug durch ein "verschieben" der kameraposition
auftauchen. man kann ja mit "+" und "-" aufm nummernblock in der 3rd-person-ansicht auch rein- bzw.
rauszoomen. wenn man dann die ansicht auf 1st-person umstellt und zielt, scheint die kamerapostionen
nach hinten gerückt zu sein und man sieht nur mehr bzw. teils die innenseite des kopfes des char's.
also die textur des des eigenen skins von innen.
is aber nur ne vermutung.


----------



## Robstar85 (16. Januar 2014)

hab mal ne blöde Frage. Hab mir vor kurzem DayZ geholt und es wohl immer falsch ausgesprochen. Heisst es nun Day Si oder Day Zed (hab auch schon Days gehört). Ich glaub die meisten sagen Day Si. aber warum? is doch kein amerikanisches Spiel?


----------



## lol2k (16. Januar 2014)

Robstar85 schrieb:


> hab mal ne blöde Frage. Hab mir vor kurzem DayZ geholt und es wohl immer falsch ausgesprochen. Heisst es nun Day Si oder Day Zed (hab auch schon Days gehört). Ich glaub die meisten sagen Day Si. aber warum? is doch kein amerikanisches Spiel?



Moin Robstar, die Aussprache hat etwas mit der Region zu tun aus der man stammt. Rocket stammt aus Neuseeland und dort spricht/betont man DayZ anders aus als bspw. in Amerika oder Großbritannien. 
Eigentlich sind alle Begriffsbezeichnungen richtig, hauptsache es ist DayZ und nicht TheWarZ!


----------



## Robstar85 (16. Januar 2014)

lol2k schrieb:


> Moin Robstar, die Aussprache hat etwas mit der Region zu tun aus der man stammt. Rocket stammt aus Neuseeland und dort spricht/betont man DayZ anders aus als bspw. in Amerika oder Großbritannien.
> Eigentlich sind alle Begriffsbezeichnungen richtig, hauptsache es ist DayZ und nicht TheWarZ!



war auch son Grund warum ich DayZed gesagt hab. Neuseeland is doch in britischer Hand.

und wenn ich so manchmal durchs Spiel laufe, komme ich mir eher wie in TheWarZ vor


----------



## -Fux- (16. Januar 2014)

X2theZ schrieb:


> @ fux
> mit meinem hinweis meinte ich eh nur die reine verlinkung im startpost dieses guides DayZ Alpha im Techniktest: Die beste Grafik für jeden PC.


 
So habe ich es auch aufgefasst 
Der Link ist nun im Startpost direkt unter den Systemanforderungen bzw. meinem Kommentar zur Performance.

Mit "nichts eigenes" bezog ich mich auf meine Aussage von Sonntag(?), dort hatte ich angekündigt einiges an Informationen zusammenzutragen. Da aber überall zu 99% identische Informationen kursieren, spare ich mir das


----------



## D4rkResistance (16. Januar 2014)

*Ausflug zur Südküste

An alle, die sich unserer 7-Mann-Truppe noch anschließen wollen, bzw. die ersetzen wollen, die evtl. abspringen: *

Wir treffen uns heute um 18:15 im PCGH DayZ Teamspeak! Startpunkt ist in der Nähe von Pavlovo (liegt im Südwesten)! Wer also um 18:15 mitkommen möchte, sollte seinen Hintern vorher dort hinbewegen.

*Heutige Route:*

Wir gehen wahrscheinlich nochmal zusammen zur Military Base, zwecks Munition, etc. 

Anschließend wollen wir uns Kamenka, sowie die Tankstelle links davon anschauen. Dann gehts die Küste entlang nach Kamarovo und von da wieder Richtung Norden, sodass wir dann vom nördlichen Hügel auf das Airfield kommen, von wo aus uns die Sniper-Kollegen Deckung geben, während wir noch weiteres Equipment auf dem Airfield sammeln. Nach dem Plündern der Baracken werden wir Richtung Süden gehen und das Militärcamp auslooten. Nun sollten wir genug Munition und Waffen haben, um uns die Wohnsiedlungen Nähe Cherno anzuschauen. Die Stadt selbst würde ich aber aufgrund hoher Feindaktivität lieber auslassen. So selbstmordgefährdet bin ich dann doch nicht.  Wir würden dann über Dubky wieder Richtung Norden die Küste verlassen. Änderungen natürlich vorbehalten. 

Also wenn DU Interesse hast dich uns anzuschließen, komm um 18:15 ins TS und sei vorher in Pavlovo. 

PS: Ich behalte mir das Recht vor, die Spieleranzahl kurzfristig zu limitieren, sollten über 10 Spieler teilnehmen wollen. Heißt, wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst. Allerdings haben die gestrigen Kollegen Vorrang im Team. Heißt für die Neuen: 2-3 können sich noch anschließen. Oder evtl. abspringende Kollegen ersetzen. Ich möchte aber nicht mehr als 9 Teammitglieder haben. Gestern ist schon ein Teammitglied wegen mangelnder Koordination untereinander versehendlich erschossen worden. Daher sind während der gesamten Route Regeln einzuhalten, die ich im TS mitteilen werde. Klappte schließlich auch mit den 7 verbliebenen Leuten recht gut. 

Der Kurztrip zur Militärbasis erfolgt spontan gegen 18:30. Um 19 Uhr starten wir dann aber Richtung Kamenka und beginne die eigentliche Route.


----------



## mist3r89 (16. Januar 2014)

bin gerne dabei würde aber erst frühestens gegen 21 Uhr dazustossen, aber ich such euch dann gerne auf Bin auch schon ziemlich gut ausgestattet von dem her, könnte ich sicher noch gut dazupassen


----------



## MrSniperPhil (16. Januar 2014)

Bin wieder dabei, mein Clan braucht mich heute nicht 
MfG


----------



## henderson m. (16. Januar 2014)

Schade dass ihr dieses Unterfangen so früh ansetzt, das ist für die meisten älteren (oder Berufstätigen) nur sehr schwer einzuhalten.
Ich komme um diese Uhrzeit gerade mal von der Arbeit weg und bis ich fertig bin zum Spielen brauche ich sicher bis ca 20:00-21:00 Uhr..
Ich war ja gestern auch dabei, vielleicht ist ja dann später auch noch ein plätzle für das clownface frei


----------



## D4rkResistance (16. Januar 2014)

Und ich dachte immer ich würde lange arbeiten, dass ich erst um 18 Uhr zuhause bin. Meine Kollegen machen teilweise um 15/16 Uhr Feierabend. Kommen dafür aber auch schon um 6/7 Uhr. Ich hingegen erst um 9! xD Gleitzeit ftw xD Bis 20 Uhr arbeiten ey...ich würde sterben.

*Zum Thema:*

Ich denke ich würde unsere künftigen Touren auch mal nebenbei mir Fraps aufnehmen und auf meinem Youtube-Kanal veröffentlichen. Son 10 Mann Let's Play Together mit bestimmten Zielen bockt sicher in nem Video. Allerdings werde ich dies für die heutige Südküstentour erstmal lassen. Grade Cherno, Airfield und Militärcamp mit geringen FPS zu zocken, könnte mein Tod sein. Sollten wir danach aber lediglich nur die Dörfer nach Norden schlendern, werde ich das ganze mal aufnehmen. Dank meiner neuen 160 Mbit Leitung von Unitymedia dauert der Upload des Videos bei 5,6 MBit ja auch nicht allzu lange! Das Rendern wird allerdings mächtig Zeit fressen! xD


----------



## MrSniperPhil (16. Januar 2014)

Genau das wollte ich auch mal ansprechen.
Ich hab ja auch nen kleinen YT-Kanal und würde gerne so ne Art "Squad Up", wie Levelcap es mit Battlefield macht, aufnehmen.
Logischerweise ohne Monetarisierung, etc.

Können wir dann ja nachher besprechen.


----------



## KornDonat (16. Januar 2014)

Wie gesagt bin auch wieder dabei, aber auch erst gegen 19:30-20 Uhr da ich bis 18 Uhr arbeiten muss und dann noch ca.45min nach Hause fahr


----------



## henderson m. (16. Januar 2014)

seit wann ist der trend mit diesen lets plays so explodiert?

damit ich nicht nur off topic bin:
Am Freitag werde ich von ca. 19:00 Uhr bis 04:30 Uhr zoggen also da können wir gerne nen fettes Projekt starten


----------



## MrSniperPhil (16. Januar 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> seit wann ist der trend mit diesen lets plays so explodiert?


 
Seit ca 2009.

@Topic:
Ich lauf dann mal los.


----------



## Brez$$z (16. Januar 2014)

Grad wieder in Balota auf einen getroffen, auf einem PvP Server, ständig kommt "no handcuffes - only KOS" 
Ich schieß, er haut ins Haus ab und loggt aus. Ich seh das als einen klaren sieg meinerseits an  
sollte so sein das wenn ein Schuss fällt in 50 Meter Umgebung, das man sich 60 Sekunden nicht Ausloggen kann oder so.

Versteh auch denn Sinn dahinter nicht, atm hat man eh so schnell alles an Loot was man braucht. Wenn man Stirbt 
hat man wieder richtig Fun alles zu suchen. Und wenn man immer allem aus dem Weg geht hat man ja auch kein Adrinalin.
Ins Schwimbad gehn, sich umziehen, einmal an den Pool laufen und wieder umziehen und Heimfahren^^


----------



## D4rkResistance (17. Januar 2014)

Mal mal wieder ein sau geiler Abend. Schöne Südküstentour und Bambi-Trolling an der Ostküste! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lol2k (17. Januar 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Mal mal wieder ein sau geiler Abend. Schöne Südküstentour und Bambi-Trolling an der Ostküste!


 
Ihr scheint ja gut rumgekommen zu sein - hattet ihr Tote zu beklagen oder warum sind am Ende nur noch vier Spieler zu sehen?


----------



## D4rkResistance (17. Januar 2014)

Ne, die sind nach und nach geleaved, weil sie müde waren, etc.


----------



## Shicehaufen (17. Januar 2014)

Die Handschellen Aktion war sehr witzig xD. Und der große Schock am Brunnen wo wir den Typen echt nicht gesehen hatten und dort anschließend nur noch Bambis am Boden lagen xD.

Legendär auch der Vortrag mit dem Gisela jedem pulp Fiction mäßig zu gequatscht hat xD. 

Immer wieder gerne dabei


----------



## Bulldo (17. Januar 2014)

Wann ist denn release?


----------



## ryzen1 (17. Januar 2014)

Bulldo schrieb:


> Wann ist denn release?



Release von was?


----------



## Elvis_Cooper (17. Januar 2014)

sehr schöne Bilder, aber am besten find ich Bild Nr. 4. Diese Idylle und die 2 Typen die aussehen als würden sie grad ganz entspannt über den nächsten Angelausflug diskutieren. Das sind die Sachen die DayZ so toll machen. Letztens hab ich aufem Weg nach Cherno nen Fremden getroffen und hab mit dem dann im Gras gesessen, gelabert und er hat mir ne Dose Bohnen ausgegeben


----------



## X2theZ (17. Januar 2014)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> sollte so sein das wenn ein Schuss fällt in 50 Meter Umgebung, das man sich 60 Sekunden nicht Ausloggen kann oder so.



weiß nicht, ob du die arma2-dayz-mod kennst, aber dort gibts das schon.
da sind es glaub ich aber nur 10 sekunden, die combat-logging verhindern.
würde da auch eher für 60 sekunden sein.

@darkresistance
richtig coole bilder


----------



## mist3r89 (17. Januar 2014)

sorry musste gestern etwas länger ausser haus und hatte keine Möglichkeit mehr mich einzuloggen-.- hätte so gerne mitgemischt...
Naja das Weekend bin ich in London, aber wenn ich zurück bin, dann wieder etwas aktiver!


----------



## MrSniperPhil (17. Januar 2014)

War lustig gestern 
Nur die Fessel-Aktion vor Mogilevka war dann doch etwas... ... nervig.

Aber ansonsten macht es echt Spaß 

Über das Wochenende wird es für mich schwer, ich komm nur aufm Laptop on.
Wo seid ihr denn mittlerweile?


----------



## henderson m. (17. Januar 2014)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> War lustig gestern
> Nur die Fessel-Aktion vor Mogilevka war dann doch etwas... ... nervig.
> 
> Aber ansonsten macht es echt Spaß
> ...



was war daran nervig ? Nur weil du ins bett solltest und dich im wald ausloggen wolltest? Wir fanden es ziemlich witzig 

@ Dark

danke für die tollen Screens, waren echt perverse momente zu 4t an der Küste....     
Das Picknick am Teich war auch echt lustig  
Bitte auch wenn fertig das Video der David Copperfields posten ^^


----------



## MrSniperPhil (17. Januar 2014)

Das war nicht ich mit dem Bett gehen.

Es war halt angesagt, wir gehen jetz da hin, ca 5mins und schlussendlich waren es etwa 20mins.
Aber gut, ich habs überlebt.


----------



## Deeron (17. Januar 2014)

Henderson in Bestform... Einfach genial geil XD


----------



## mist3r89 (17. Januar 2014)

oh man hab gestern wirklich was verpasst... wenns jemand gefilmt hat, würde das gerne nachträglich anschauen^^


----------



## D4rkResistance (17. Januar 2014)

Ne, gefilmt hab ich leider nur unsere David-Copperfield-mit-Feueraxt-durch-Wände-Clipping-Aktion! Werde das ~ 3min Video heute Abend rendern, hochladen und hier posten. War auf jeden Fall echt lustig!

Aber wenn wir das nächste mal Bambis an der Küste trollen gehen werde ich das mal aufnehmen. Und dann kassieren wir via Youtube übelst den Shitstorm, weil wir "grundlos" Unbewaffnete über'n Haufen schießen! Naja... YOLO und so! xD


----------



## Deeron (17. Januar 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Ne, gefilmt hab ich leider nur unsere David-Copperfield-mit-Feueraxt-durch-Wände-Clipping-Aktion! Werde das ~ 3min Video heute Abend rendern, hochladen und hier posten. War auf jeden Fall echt lustig!  Aber wenn wir das nächste mal Bambis an der Küste trollen gehen werde ich das mal aufnehmen. Und dann kassieren wir via Youtube übelst den Shitstorm, weil wir "grundlos" Unbewaffnete über'n Haufen schießen! Naja... YOLO und so! xD


Noch einmal YOLO und irgendwann gibts nen querschläger  späßle


----------



## mist3r89 (17. Januar 2014)

querschläger?
Naja trollen muss ja nicht mit über dem haufen schiessen enden^^
man kann doch spass haben und dem armen kerl eine heiden Angst machen und zum schluss etwas essen gehen und ihn von dannen ziehen lassen


----------



## KornDonat (17. Januar 2014)

Wäre gestern auch echt gern dabei gewesen, war aber so verdammt müde von der Arbeit das ich so ins Bett gefallen bin


----------



## D4rkResistance (17. Januar 2014)

Deeron schrieb:


> Noch einmal YOLO und irgendwann gibts nen querschläger  späßle


 
Querschläger? Du meintest doch sicher deinen Holzknüppel! 



MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Wo seid ihr denn mittlerweile?



Shicehaufen und ich habens uns gestern hinter der Factory im P3nis-Wald (Insider) ausgeloggt. Die Factory nördlich von Solni.

_*Btw:* Wie prüde sind bitte die Ersteller des PCGHX Forums, wenn man nichtmal normal P3nis schreiben kann. Das ist ja keine Beleidigung oder so, sondern ein normales deutsches Wort!?_


----------



## cap82 (17. Januar 2014)

Hmm hier scheinen ja echt einige Jungspunde dabei zu sein, die ne andere Vorstellung von dem Spiel haben als ich.

Gäbs denn ne Möglichkeit, die beiden TS channels z.b. in "youngsters" und "oldies" aufzuteilen?
Damit sich vielleicht auch diejenigen mal zusammenfinden, die das ganze etwas ernster angehen möchten.

Ich will hier niemandem auf den Schlips treten aber manche Aktionen hier sind mir persönlich dann doch etwas zu kindisch.


----------



## mist3r89 (17. Januar 2014)

cap82 schrieb:


> Hmm hier scheinen ja echt winige Jungspunde dabei zu sein, die ne andere Vorstwllung von dem Spiel haben als ich.
> 
> Gäbs denn ne Möglichkeit, die beiden TS channels z.b. in "youngsters" und "oldies" aufzuteilen?
> Damit such vielleicht auch diejenigen mal zusammenfinden, die das ganze etwas ernster angehen möchten.
> ...


 
Das Ernst spielen gefällt mir auch, und ich bin wirklich kein Kos spieler, und nerve mich darüber, aber das Leben ist ernst genug, und das hier ein Spiel wo man Spass haben kann, darf, soll muss!
Solche trolling sachen sind ja witzig und man lacht darüber, ich finde es auch übertrieben wenn das tödlich enden muss, aber einwenig scherzen schadet niemandem auch dem getrollten nicht. Und wenn man ihm in Anschluss sogar hilft, dann wird ihm das sicher gut in Erinnerung bleiben


----------



## henderson m. (17. Januar 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> querschläger?
> Naja trollen muss ja nicht mit über dem haufen schiessen enden^^
> man kann doch spass haben und dem armen kerl eine heiden Angst machen und zum schluss etwas essen gehen und ihn von dannen ziehen lassen


 
dort wo wir waren sind um ein gebäude ca 30 leichen gelegen...die sind da raufgeklettert und runtergesprungen wie die lemminge in der hoffnung sie bekommen einen besseren "spawnpunkt"...

ob einer mehr oder weniger is auch schon egal - wir tun denen quasi nen gefallen  wenigstens töten wir mit stil. zuerst essen geben und dann wenn er davon läuft in den rücken schießen. es läuft


----------



## D4rkResistance (17. Januar 2014)

cap82 schrieb:


> Hmm hier scheinen ja echt einige Jungspunde dabei zu sein, die ne andere Vorstellung von dem Spiel haben als ich.
> 
> Gäbs denn ne Möglichkeit, die beiden TS channels z.b. in "youngsters" und "oldies" aufzuteilen?
> Damit sich vielleicht auch diejenigen mal zusammenfinden, die das ganze etwas ernster angehen möchten.
> ...


 
Bitte? Ich mein grundsätzlich gebe ich dir natürlich recht. Ich mag es auch nicht, wenn es beim Zocken so kindisch und unkoordiniert zugeht. Dies ist bei uns aber auf keinen Fall so. Klar, wir albern mal rum oder trollen irghendwelche Bambis. Aber gerade das macht doch auch den Reiz des Spiels aus. Wozu rüste ich mich ~ 3h mit fettem Waffenequipment aus, wenn ich damit am Ende eh nur Zombies jage. Und so häufig kommt es auch nicht vor, das man auf einen gegnerische bewaffneten Squad trifft. Also sucht man sich den Spaß woanders. 

Und wenn das nun das Foltern, Erschießen oder Trollen von Bambies ist, dann ist das denke ich auch kein Beinbruch. Mich würde mal interessieren, welche Aktion du jetzt genau als kindisch empfindest! Btw., die letzten die hier geschrieben haben, sind alle über 20!


----------



## MrSniperPhil (17. Januar 2014)

> sind alle über 20!


Einspruch, ich bin 18.

Aber für nen Spaß bin ich eh immer zu haben.


----------



## henderson m. (17. Januar 2014)

ich männlich, 26, verheiratet, berufstätig suche den stein der weisheit...

ne spaß

ganz klar - du bist noch nicht oft genug nach stundenlanger suche deiner ausrüstung von einem low bob mit ner axt beim brunnen getötet worden...oder von einem dem du an der küste essen gibst und der noch nicht mal ne hose hat K.O geschlagen worden.....

spätestens dann stumpfst du auch ab


----------



## mist3r89 (17. Januar 2014)

einfach nie den Rücken kehren^^
und wenn du in einer Gruppe bist, wird dich ein einzelner auch nicht KO schlaegn, da er sich denken kann was dann passiert^^


----------



## henderson m. (17. Januar 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> einfach nie den Rücken kehren^^
> und wenn du in einer Gruppe bist, wird dich ein einzelner auch nicht KO schlaegn, da er sich denken kann was dann passiert^^



da kannst du in einer gruppe mit 39 leuten spielen wenn du gerade in nen haus gehst un da spawnt nen bob mit ner axt und haut dich um bist du tot...da bringt dir auch dein squad nix mehr 
Und da bringt dir rücken nicht zeig blabla auch nix weil du einfach keine augen im rücken hast und immer einen großen teil nicht siehst....

spielt mal n paar stündchen und ihr werdet die erfahrungen machen....


----------



## D4rkResistance (17. Januar 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> ...oder von einem dem du an der küste essen gibst und der noch nicht mal ne hose hat K.O geschlagen worden.....



Das schaffst auch nur du! 



mist3r89 schrieb:


> ...und wenn du in einer Gruppe bist, wird dich ein einzelner auch nicht KO  schlagn, da er sich denken kann was dann passiert^^



Ich sage nur Mr. Regencape gestern! Der kam mir verdächtig nahe....da haben sich aufeinmal ein paar Schuss aus meiner Waffe gelöst und er ging taumelnd zum Zaun, wo er dann zusammenbrach und von Shicehaufen und henderson und mir anschließend zersiebt wurde! Ich mein, wer ist auch so dumm und geht geradezu auf einen bewaffneten Soldaten zu, ohne vorher seine Absichten mitzuteilen?


----------



## mist3r89 (17. Januar 2014)

Machst du witze ich bin mal ÜBER einem Zombie eingeloggt... In einem Haus in einem Ecken auf dem Kopf einer Zombie Frau^^ auch nicht das schönste der Gefühle^^

Aber selbst in diesem Fall denke ich, kannst du ja als neuer Charakter zur Gruppe vorstossen die deine Leiche und dein Loot beschützen, also weniger tragisch, als wenn du ganz alleine bist


----------



## mist3r89 (17. Januar 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Das schaffst auch nur du!
> 
> 
> 
> Ich sage nur Mr. Regencape gestern! Der kam mir verdächtig nahe....da haben sich aufeinmal ein paar Schuss aus meiner Waffe gelöst und er ging taumelnd zum Zaun, wo er dann zusammenbrach und von Shicehaufen und henderson und mir anschließend zersiebt wurde! Ich mein, wer ist auch so dumm und geht geradezu auf einen bewaffneten Soldaten zu, ohne vorher seine Absichten mitzuteilen?


 
das betrachte ich als notwehr und nicht als sinnlosen morden, somit passts vollkommen


----------



## henderson m. (17. Januar 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Das schaffst auch nur du!



ok ich muss zugeben da war ich ein wenig benebelt....


----------



## D4rkResistance (17. Januar 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> ok ich muss zugeben da war ich ein wenig benebelt....



Benebelt von haarigen, nackten Männerbeinen?


----------



## cap82 (17. Januar 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Bitte? Ich mein grundsätzlich gebe ich dir natürlich recht. Ich mag es auch nicht, wenn es beim Zocken so kindisch und unkoordiniert zugeht. Dies ist bei uns aber auf keinen Fall so. Klar, wir albern mal rum oder trollen irghendwelche Bambis. Aber gerade das macht doch auch den Reiz des Spiels aus. Wozu rüste ich mich ~ 3h mit fettem Waffenequipment aus, wenn ich damit am Ende eh nur Zombies jage. Und so häufig kommt es auch nicht vor, das man auf einen gegnerische bewaffneten Squad trifft. Also sucht man sich den Spaß woanders.
> 
> Und wenn das nun das Foltern, Erschießen oder Trollen von Bambies ist, dann ist das denke ich auch kein Beinbruch. Mich würde mal interessieren, welche Aktion du jetzt genau als kindisch empfindest! Btw., die letzten die hier geschrieben haben, sind alle über 20!


 
Wie gesagt, es ist ja kein Muss.. Ich komme auch weiterhin alleine klar.

Ich sehe ehrlich gesagt keinen Reiz darin, voll ausgerüstet in ner starken Truppe Bambis zu trollen. 
Ihr seid aber wahrscheinlich auch noch nicht in so nem Fall auf ein gut organisiertes Squad getroffen, die nehmen euch innerhalb von ner halben Minute komplett auseinander. Und spätestens dann is das Geschrei groß..

Ich habe große Herausforderung schon alleine darin, den Charakter so lange es geht am Leben zu erhalten. Gegenstände zum Dosen öffnen Nutzen sich ständig ab, auch der Dosenöffner, also ist man immer auf der Suche..
Schon der kleinste Fehler kann fatale Folgen haben, sei es beim Essen, oder bei ner Begegnung mit Zombies.
Ich hab mich inzwischen schon drei mal selbst geheilt, man muss wissen, dass Energie aufgefüllt sein muss zum Regenerieren. Antibiotics sind sehr selten, und essentiell zum überleben.

Sobald man die erste Meldung "i feel thirsty" bekommt, ist der Charakter bereits am dehydrieren und hat nicht mehr genug Energie um sein Blut wiederherzustellen.
Viele Aktionen haben auch negative Auswirkungen, was einige gar nicht wissen, z.B. dass man bei manchem Essen zwar einiges an Energie gewinnt und Hunger stillt ,aber auch massig an Wasser verliert bzw. durstiger wird.

Ich beschäftige mich eben auf andere Weise mit der Standalone, und mir macht es trotzdem Spaß.

Aktionen wie ne Tankstelle in die Luft jagen oder die Bambi-Aktion sind da halt eher nicht so meins.


----------



## henderson m. (17. Januar 2014)

ist es nicht die vielfältigkeit der beschäftigungsmöglichkeiten und dass für jeden geschmack und jeder aufkommenden lust etwas dabei ist ? Das zeichnet DayZ aus und darum liebe ich es so sehr !
An manchen tagen gehe ich alleine die küsten ab und helfe jeden einzelnen bambi und werfe ihm ne dose thunfisch und ne cola vor die füße...
An manch anderen tagen (wie gestern) geh ich mit ner clownmaske und baseballschläger die küste ab und mach halt das was man so tut

Einfach weil ichs kann und weil ich drauf bock habe  darum lieben wir doch dayz


----------



## cap82 (17. Januar 2014)

Ich versuche das ganze eben so realistisch wie möglich zu gestalten.

Denn ich glaube nicht, dass ich mal mit ner Clownsmaske und nem Baseballachläger an ner Küste herum rennen würde, befände ich mich mitten in ner Apokalypse.
Du etwa?
Muss ja nich durch Zombies sein, für Ebola gibt es z.B. bis heute keine Heilung..


Klar kann man das im Spiel machen, in meinen Augen verfehlt es aber den Sinn.
Wenns in die Hose geht spawnst du halt neu. Das sag dann mal dem da oben, wenn du in ner Apokalypse drauf gehst...
Kanns leider nicht anders erklären.


----------



## KornDonat (17. Januar 2014)

cap82 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, es ist ja kein Muss.. Ich komme auch weiterhin alleine klar.
> 
> Ich sehe ehrlich gesagt keinen Reiz darin, voll ausgerüstet in ner starken Truppe Bambis zu trollen.
> Ihr seid aber wahrscheinlich auch noch nicht in so nem Fall auf ein gut organisiertes Squad getroffen, die nehmen euch innerhalb von ner halben Minute komplett auseinander. Und spätestens dann is das Geschrei groß..
> ...


 
Komisch das ich all das auch weiß und weder Probleme mit dem überleben und Loot finden hab und trotzdem durch die Welt Geschichte troll


----------



## cap82 (17. Januar 2014)

KornDonat schrieb:


> Komisch das ich all das auch weiß und weder Probleme mit dem überleben und Loot finden hab und trotzdem durch die Welt Geschichte troll



Mag sein, nur ist vielleicht nicht jeder mit soch tollen Fähigkeiten ausgestattet wie du.. 

Was glaubst du denn wie frustrierend es für neue Spieler ist, wenn sie ständig auf Spieler wie dich treffen?
Rhinocrunch hat das in nem Lets play mal gut beschrieben.
Die initale Erfahrung, die ein neuer Spieler macht, ist sehr entscheidend wie er selbst das spiel in Zukunft spielt. 
Einfach mal drüber nachdenken.

Das Spiel hat was den sozialen Aspekt angeht ein solch großes Potenzial, das aber durch eine solche Spielweise meiner Meinung nach kaputt gemacht wird.

Ich spreche das ja keinem ab, kann jeder machen wie er will.

Deswegen meine Anfrage, falls es noch mehr Spieler gibt, die auch eher etwas anders denken.


----------



## KornDonat (17. Januar 2014)

cap82 schrieb:


> Mag sein, nur ist vielleicht nicht jeder mit soch tollen Fähigkeiten ausgestattet wie du..
> 
> Was glaubst du denn wie frustrierend es für neue Spieler ist, wenn sie ständig auf Spieler wie dich treffen?
> Rhinocrunch hat das in nem Lets play mal gut beschrieben.
> ...


 
Nun ja ich hab die bis jetzt noch nie zu tode getrollt bzw. umgebracht, hab denen nur immer ein wenig Angst gemacht


----------



## henderson m. (17. Januar 2014)

cap82 schrieb:


> Mag sein, nur ist vielleicht nicht jeder mit soch tollen Fähigkeiten ausgestattet wie du..
> 
> Was glaubst du denn wie frustrierend es für neue Spieler ist, wenn sie ständig auf Spieler wie dich treffen?
> Rhinocrunch hat das in nem Lets play mal gut beschrieben.
> ...


 
ach das ist doch papalapap... ich hab das erste mal spielen auch 3 stunden damit verbracht ne dose futter zu finden und wurde komplett nackig sofort getötet, und obwohl dies meine initiale erfahrung mit dayz war, baller ich auch nicht einfach jeden ab. so ein blödsinn.
Rhinocrunch mag vielleicht ein gutes squad haben, aber ne psychologische ausbildung hat er nicht...


----------



## cap82 (17. Januar 2014)

Dass das nicht auf jeden Spieler zutrifft ist mir auch klar.

Aber ich habe schon oft genug in den DayZ Foren Posts gelesen wie: DayZ sucks, i get killed all the time for no reason...
Also is wohl auch was wahres dran.
Es gibt eben viele die sich in dem Spiel überhaupt nicht auskennen, und es ist einfach Fakt dass so etwas dann sehr frustrierend sein kann.

Ich seh mich jedenfallls nicht auf der "justforfunandidontgiveafuck" Seite..


----------



## henderson m. (17. Januar 2014)

cap82 schrieb:


> Ich seh mich jedenfallls nicht auf der "justforfunandidontgiveafuck" Seite..


----------



## D4rkResistance (17. Januar 2014)

cap82 schrieb:


> Die initale Erfahrung, die ein neuer Spieler macht, ist sehr entscheidend wie er selbst das spiel in Zukunft spielt.
> Einfach mal drüber nachdenken.



Und genau deshalb hab ich den Bambi gestern grundlos über'n Haufen geschossen! 

**Don't trust people with guns!*
*
Das hat er jetzt gelernt und wird künftig nicht mehr so offen auf Soldaten zugehen. Also von daher keine unbedingt schlechte Erfahrung.^^

Wenngleich ich ihn natürlich nicht aus diesem Aspekt erschossen habe, sondern aufgrund der Tatsache, das mir langweilig war und er nicht viel zu verlieren hatte. Hätte er mehr Stuff gehabt, hätte ich wahrscheinlich gezögert, den Abzug zu betätigen. Ich dachte mir aber...naja er wird sich jetzt vllt ärgern und nicht mehr jedem direkt vertrauen, aber so dramatisch ist sein Tod nun auch nicht.

Den anderen den ich erschossen habe, war selber schuld. Ohne Bekanntgabe der Absichten gerade auf einen bewaffneten Spieler zugehen und ihm verdächtig nahe kommen, ist mehr als leichtsinnig. Meine Reaktion musste er dann anschließend am eigenen Leibe spüren.


----------



## Mewkew (17. Januar 2014)

cap82 schrieb:


> Mag sein, nur ist vielleicht nicht jeder mit soch tollen Fähigkeiten ausgestattet wie du..
> 
> Was glaubst du denn wie frustrierend es für neue Spieler ist, wenn sie ständig auf Spieler wie dich treffen?
> Rhinocrunch hat das in nem Lets play mal gut beschrieben.
> ...




Cap bin ganz bei dir, hätte auch mal Bock auf ne richtig große Truppe, allerdings habe ich keine große Lust mit dieser Gruppe hier ausm forum unterwegs zu sein wenn ich mir so die berichte ansehe.
Bin meistens mit 2 Freunden unterwegs, also ein 3er Team. Was wir genau machen ist ziemlich banal, bzw. ergibt sich meist aus der Situation, aber dazu gehört def. nicht:
- Bambis zu jagen oder einzuschüchtern (wir checken die Lage, und wenn die Person cool ist bekommt sie auch Essen und andere Dinge)
- sinnlose Fesselaktionen (wenn sich jemand partour nicht "ergeben" möchte damit wir die Lage klären können, wird er nach Ankündigung erledigt)

Bei uns geht es vorallem um:
- Interaktion mit fremden Spielern
- verbesserung der Gruppenkoordination/Gruppenaktionen
- Hilfestellung für Bambis

Wenn du also mal lust hast, Daisy in einer "sozialen" Gruppe zu spielen, schick mir einfach mal ne PN.


Hier mal ein wunderbares Beispiel wo für mich der Reiz in daisy liegt:
--> DayZ - Tried to high five a guy coming out of Grishino (THE REALITY) - YouTube

Ein typ der einfach nur rumrennt und versucht ein high five zu bekommen, was sehr riskant aber auch unterhaltsam ist. Wenn man sich natürlich ständig einscheisst und angst um sein gear hat, kann man daisy nicht in dieser weise erleben.


An dieser Stelle möchte ich noch zwei sachen loswerden. Erstens, haltet mich für alt, aber ich finde das Wort Troll und seiner derivate nicht wirklich Zweckmäßig um eine nervige/dumme Persone zu beschreiben, auch wenn es die jüngeren von euch seit jahren verwenden und sich dabei extrem cool vorkommen. Trolle sind nun mal einfach fabelwesen aus Märchen und Mythen, aber sicher keine verpickelten PC-Nerds. Ich frag mich von was Troll dann in ein paar jahren abgelöst wird, aber wahrscheinlich wird es noch stupider und unzweckmäßiger.

Zweitens, wenn Daisy zu hart ist, dann seid ihr vielleicht zu schwach? Ich habe bestimmt schon 10 Leben an andere, aggressive Spieler verloren, die lieber die linke maustaste als CAPS drücken um zu kommunizieren. Deshalb verliert man doch nicht den Glaube daran, das es dennoch andere Spieler mit grips gibt. Denn wirklich einzigartig wird daisy in meinen Augen nur durch die Interaktion mit anderen. Ich versteh nicht was typische COD KOS DAUs in diesem Spiel verloren haben, dauert doch viel zu lange bis einem auf der rießigen map einer vordie flinte läuft, jedenfalls gehts nicht im sekundentakt wie bei typischen, "modernen" shootern.


Um das klar zu stellen, will hier niemandem zu nahe treten und seinen Spielstil als falsch deklarieren. Habe nur mal eine andere sichtweise auf das Spiel gegeben und meinen unmut über gewisse stereotype spieler zum ausdruck gebracht, die, wann immer ich auf sie stoße, das Spielgeschehen für mich, nicht gerade auf postive weise bereichern. Man kann daisy auch als kleines sozial experiment betrachten und auch wenn das die wenigsten wahr haben wollen, sagen eure aktionen als spieler mehr über euch und eure psyche aus, als euch lieb ist. Wenn man z.b gerne unnötigt kleine tiere tötet oder quält, fliegen die flügel ausreist, ist das für jeden psychologen ein hinweise auf bestimmte verhaltensmuster. Denkt einfach mal drüber nach, wie ihr als spieler behandelt werden wollt. Dadurch wird man sicher nicht zum pazifist, aber man kann unnötige schießerein und kills vermeiden und diese wirklich auf lebensgefährliche situationen beschränken bei denen man keien andere wahl hat, was in meinen augen wiederum nur das spielgeschehen bereichert, da solche kämpfe viel intensiver erlebt werden.


----------



## henderson m. (17. Januar 2014)

1.
Alter schreibst du grad ne arbeit über psychoanalyse?
Wenn du nicht mit den pcghw leuten spielen willst, obwohl du keine ahnung hast was wir in 90% der zeit in dayz machen kannst du gerne wo anders hingehn.

2.
Gaming is not a crime - aber du bist anscheinen jemand der zuviel darüber in den medien gelesen hat...
Wenn ich gestern jemanden gefesselt habe und ihn dann erschossen habe hat das genau 0 ( in worten: NULL) relationen zu meiner psyche.
Es ist ein spiel und ich hab spass....

3. Um ehrlich zu sein mache ich mir mehr sorgen um Leute wie euch, die das spiel so ERNST nehmen und kaum mehr unterscheiden können zwischen realität und spiel!!

Soweit kommt es noch dass ich beurteilt werde aufgrund von aktionen in einem computerspiel...!


----------



## mist3r89 (17. Januar 2014)

Mewkew schrieb:


> Um das klar zu stellen, will hier niemandem zu nahe treten und seinen Spielstil als falsch deklarieren. Habe nur mal eine andere sichtweise auf das Spiel gegeben und meinen unmut über gewisse stereotype spieler zum ausdruck gebracht, die, wann immer ich auf sie stoße, das Spielgeschehen für mich, nicht gerade auf postive weise bereichern. Man kann daisy auch als kleines sozial experiment betrachten und auch wenn das die wenigsten wahr haben wollen, sagen eure aktionen als spieler mehr über euch und eure psyche aus, als euch lieb ist. Wenn man z.b gerne unnötigt kleine tiere tötet oder quält, fliegen die flügel ausreist, ist das für jeden psychologen ein hinweise auf bestimmte verhaltensmuster. Denkt einfach mal drüber nach, wie ihr als spieler behandelt werden wollt. Dadurch wird man sicher nicht zum pazifist, aber man kann unnötige schießerein und kills vermeiden und diese wirklich auf lebensgefährliche situationen beschränken bei denen man keien andere wahl hat, was in meinen augen wiederum nur das spielgeschehen bereichert, da solche kämpfe viel intensiver erlebt werden. .


 
+1 dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Ich denke es gibt keine Falsche Spielweise, DayZ kann auf alle Arten spielen, beide macht freuden oder weniger beides hat seinen reiz
Wurde oft erwähnt ich denke momentan ist das PVP vor allem aus dem Grund stärker weil die zombies zu wenig zu schwach und zu wenig sind, trotz superkräfte wie durch die Wand laufen, deswegen vergnügt man sich mit anderen abknallen. Ich bin ziemlich sicher, das wenn das überleben als einzelner durch die Zombieplage schwerer ist, dass man sich mehr auf PVe fixieren wird und merken wird wie wichtig es ist zum überleben, dass man andere Spieler vertrauen kann


----------



## KornDonat (17. Januar 2014)

Mewkew schrieb:


> Cap bin ganz bei dir, hätte auch mal Bock auf ne richtig große Truppe, allerdings habe ich keine große Lust mit dieser Gruppe hier ausm forum unterwegs zu sein wenn ich mir so die berichte ansehe.
> Bin meistens mit 2 Freunden unterwegs, also ein 3er Team. Was wir genau machen ist ziemlich banal, bzw. ergibt sich meist aus der Situation, aber dazu gehört def. nicht:
> - Bambis zu jagen oder einzuschüchtern (wir checken die Lage, und wenn die Person cool ist bekommt sie auch Essen und andere Dinge)
> - sinnlose Fesselaktionen (wenn sich jemand partour nicht "ergeben" möchte damit wir die Lage klären können, wird er nach Ankündigung erledigt)
> ...


 
Soso du bezeichnest uns also Asoziale Gruppe ? Dann kannst du dich ja jetzt hier ausloggen und woanders zu sozialeren Leuten gehen. Danke


----------



## D4rkResistance (17. Januar 2014)

@Mewkew: Erstmal vielen Dank für diesen Beitrag. Zum Teil sprichst du mir nämlich aus der Seele. Die erste Zeit, die ich in DayZ verbracht habe, habe ich ausschließlich zum Looten genutzt. Anderen Spielern bin ich schlichtweg aus dem Weg gegangen, um bei "aggressiven" Spielern nicht alles wieder zu verlieren. Ebenso ist es mit unserer Gruppe. 

Wir haben die letzte Zeit nur die Landschaft erkundet, haben größere Städte oder Küsten gemieden und einfach nur die Atmosphäre genossen. Allerdings wolten rund 80% unserer Gruppe mal an die Küsten, um auch mal andere Speiler zu treffen. Auf meine Frage, wie wir uns bei Sichtkontakt verhalten sollten, antworteten viele: a) bei Bambis ohne ersichtliche Bewaffnung = Voice Chat und nett behandeln b) bei leicht bewaffneten Spielern (Axt, Baseballschläger, etc.) = Waffe im Anschlag und sie zwingen, die Waffen aus der Hand zu legen c) bei schwer bewaffneten Spielern (M4, Pistole, Mosin, etc.) = KoS!!! 

Den letzten Punkt möchte ich hier gerne näher beschreiben: Klar kann man sich als Gruppe leise auf die bewaffnete Gegnergruppe bewegen und über Voice Chat dazu auffordern, die Waffen zu senken. Aber wie verhalten sich die Gegner im Normalfall? Sie werden versuchen entweder zu flüchten/auszuloggen oder aber im schlimmeren Fall Deckung zu suchen und das Feuer auf uns eröffnen, sobald Sichtkontakt besteht. Und in diesem letzten Fall steht es 2:1 für die Gegner, da wir erstens den Vorteil des Überraschungsmomentes verloren haben und zweitens damit konfrontiert werden zu überleben und unser Equipment nicht zu verlieren. Das heißt unsere einzig verbliebene Chance ist es, den gegnerischen Squad auszuschalten, ohne Verluste in unseren eigenen Reihen verzeichnen zu müssen. Dieses mögliche Szenario führt dazu, das es sinnvoller wäre schwer bewaffnete Gegner direkt zu flankieren und umgehend zu neutralisieren, um die Gefahr von uns abzuwenden. Nicht anders, würde ich mich bei einer echten Zombieapokalypse auch verhalten. 

Zum Thema sinnlos Bambies erschießen/foltern....ja es ist eigentlich total asozial, so mehr ich darüber nachdenke, aber wir wollten gestern einfach mal etwas anderes erleben, als nur von Dorf zu Dorf zu rennen. Ich denke auch nicht das wir das ewig so fortführen werden. Es ist jetzt vllt noch ganz lustig, aber irgendwann auch langweilig. Und sobald dieser Zustand eintritt sucht man sich eine neue Beschäftigung. Wie zum Beispiel Bambies helfen, eskortieren oder wie "Rhinocrunch" einen auf BambiePatrol zu machen und Jagd auf Banditen zu machen. Alles Verhaltensweisen, die ich noch im Laufe meiner DayZ-Karriere durchleben werde. Eben genau das ist es, was DayZ ausmacht. Du kannst tun und lassen was du willst. Und ich verurteile auch niemanden, der Spaß daran hat sich 5h lang aufn Dach zu legen und jeden wegzusnipen, der ihm ins Scope rennt. DayZ sollte jedem Spaß machen, egal wie er sich in dieser grausamen Zombiewelt verhalten mag.

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich jedem DayZ Spieler viel Spaß bei dem, was ihm eben Freude bereitet.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (17. Januar 2014)

cap82 schrieb:


> Ich versuche das ganze eben so realistisch wie möglich zu gestalten...



Bevor hier wieder die Realismus Debatte entbrennt:

Wer Realismus will, der soll sich diesen in meinen Augen auf diese Art und Weise verschaffen:
Vietnams Eremiten : 40 Jahre allein - "Er will weg, zurück in den Wald" - Nachrichten Panorama - DIE WELT

suum cuique ^^



Mewkew schrieb:


> ...An dieser Stelle möchte ich noch zwei sachen  loswerden. Erstens, haltet mich für alt, aber ich finde das Wort Troll  und seiner derivate nicht wirklich Zweckmäßig um eine nervige/dumme  Persone zu beschreiben, auch wenn es die jüngeren von euch seit jahren  verwenden und sich dabei extrem cool vorkommen. Trolle sind nun mal  einfach fabelwesen aus Märchen und Mythen, aber sicher keine  verpickelten PC-Nerds. Ich frag mich von was Troll dann in ein paar  jahren abgelöst wird, aber wahrscheinlich wird es noch stupider und  unzweckmäßiger.
> 
> Zweitens, wenn Daisy zu hart ist...



Also bezüglich der Troll-Geschichte gebe ich dir uneingeschränkt Recht,
aaaaaber wer oder was ist *Daisy *???

Da Du das mehrfach schreibst, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass es sich nicht um einen Tippfehler handelt...
Dieser Neologismus scheint mir unangemessen, auch wenn die Aussprache so ähnlich ist.


Edit:



KornDonat schrieb:


> Soso du bezeichnest uns also *Asoziale *Gruppe ?  Dann kannst du dich ja jetzt hier ausloggen und woanders zu sozialeren  Leuten gehen. Danke


 
Wo steht das denn jetzt geschrieben ??


----------



## cap82 (17. Januar 2014)

Hier können anscheinend einige keine Kritik an ihrer Spielweise ertragen. 
Das zeugt nicht gerade von geistiger Reife.

So wie es aussieht ist auch keine sachliche Diskussion möglich.

Und ich glaube auch nicht, dass hier irgendjemand der "Alte" von nem anderen ist. 

Es greift euch keiner wegen eurer Spielweise an, ihr tut das im Gengenzug allerdings sehr wohl.

@Snake: in deinen Augen, aber nicht in meinen..


----------



## henderson m. (17. Januar 2014)

ich weiß gar nicht was es da zu diskutieren gibt ? ihr habt ja angefangen uns zu kritisieren ? meine güte der eine schießt halt und der andere nicht. wayne und jetzt zieht halt mal in nen anderes forum wenn wir ja so grausam sind....omg


----------



## Deeron (17. Januar 2014)

Um das Thema mal zum Ende zu bringen:
Stellt euch mal vor es gäbe in SayZ nur liebe, freundliche Naturforscher .
Oder in Rollenspielen nur eine Fraktion, eine Klasse, PVE und low-KI-Gegner.
Wäre das nicht etwas langweilig?
Die Welt ist bunt und nicht nur schwarz-weiß.
Wir genießen jedes Spiel auf eine andere Art und weise und dabei wird es auch immer bleiben.
Wenn euch die Spielweise eines anderen nicht passt, spielt einfach nicht mit denen zusammen. Man kann ja zB auch 2 Teams auf einem Server bilden und einfach gegeneinander spielen .

LG Deeron.


----------



## cap82 (17. Januar 2014)

@henderson.m: Schon mal was von Respekt gehört?

Ich habe hier niemanden kritisiert, sondern nur dargestellt, dass dies nicht meine Art zu spielen ist, und ich nach "erwachseneren" und "reiferen" Spielgefährten suche.
Die Kritik kam von wem anders.

Ich respektiere wie andere das Spiel spielen aber ich lasse mich für meine Meinung nicht persönlich angreifen oder zurechtweisen.

Also langsam Kollege.


----------



## D4rkResistance (17. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*"Wenn du dein Leben noch einmal leben könntest, würdest du alles noch einmal genauso machen?"

*PS: Sry, der passte grade.* 
*​


----------



## PriQ (17. Januar 2014)

Habe gestern mit einem Arbeitskollegen und seinem Kumpel etwa 3 Stunden gespielt.

Nachdem wir in Berezino ein paar Bambis mit Essen und Trinken ausgestattet hatten, sind wir Richtung Elektro. Da waren wir dann zu fünft, zwei weitere Freunde sind dazu gekommen. Ostende von Elektro, vorm Krankenhaus..:
3 Spieler laufen in die Gebäude zum looten. Ich war mit'm Arbeitskollegen draußen und hab die Umgebung beobachtet. 

Dann seh ich doch tatsächlich jemanden auf einem Hügel liegen, etwa 300m entfernt. Der zielt mit seiner Mosin Richtung Stadt und schießt auf irgendwen. Natürlich erstmal gefragt, ob das einer aus unserer Gruppe ist. War er tatsächlich nicht! Im TS runtergezählt 3...2...1... Feuer frei! Instadeath. Gut, waren auch zwei Mosins und 3 M4s auf ihn gerichtet. 

Dann wollten wir gerade hoch zum looten, Serverrestart. Schade!


Wir waren neulich mal zu Zehnt oder elft unterwegs. Das sah zwar imposant aus und war auch recht witzig. Aber es war dermaßen schwer, alle zu koordinieren! 
Vor Allem, wenn wir als Gruppe dann in eine Stadt gelaufen sind. Alle haben sich verteilt, jeder in ein anderes Haus. Als ich auf der Straße stand, wusste ich quasi nie, wer da direkt vor mir aus dem Haus lief.

Wir sind auch einmal, als wir mit 6 Mann unterwegs waren, beschossen worden. Das war nur noch Chaos im TS!

Also entweder wirklich mit Leuten spielen, die wissen, worauf es ankommt oder aber nur zu dritt/viert spielen.

Auf jeden Fall macht mir die Alpha echt Spaß, trotz der Bugs etc. 
Habe allerdings die Mod nie gespielt, deshalb weiß ich evtl. auch nicht, was in der SA alles schlecht/gut ist.


----------



## lol2k (17. Januar 2014)

Diese "Realismusdebatte" wie Snak3 sie so schön benannt hat, wurde bereits vor 1,5 Jahren im DayZ Mod Forum geführt (leider finde ich entsprechende Posts nicht auf die schnelle wieder).
Da gibt es einfach keinen Konsens, denn die Spieler sind so vielfältig wie die Menschen die hinter den Monitoren sitzen. 
Einige nutzen DayZ um eine Rolle zu spielen (die des Medics, des Bandits, des Hero), andere wiederum erkunden das Spiel und reagieren ganz spontan auf Ereignisse. 
Manche Spieler fühlen sich nur in Gruppen wohl und loggen sich nie alleine ein, andere wollen genau das und spielen den einsamen Wolf. Den einen zieht es nach Chernarus um Angst und Schrecken zu verbreiten, den anderen, um Neulinge an der Nase herum zu führen und der dritte ist so sehr damit beschäftigt sich selbst am Leben zu halten - der hat gar keine Zeit darüber nachzudenken was noch alles möglich ist! 

Will sagen: Alles geht, nix muss - das ist die Vielfalt in DayZ! 
Meine Erfahrung hat außerdem gezeigt, dass Spielstile sich auch mit der Zeit ändern können. Vieles in diesem Spiel hängt von Mitspielern ab - mMn. steht und fällt dieses Spiel sogar mit ihnen!


----------



## sinchilla (17. Januar 2014)

wo ich nun die letzten seiten hier gelesen habe stieg in mir die lust mal wieder heut abend, mit 1 oder 2 sixpacks bewaffnet, wieder in chernarus einzureiten & die die krieg spielen wollen spielen krieg & die die nicht krieg spielen wollen werden halt erschossen...

ne aber ich hab auch scho schlechte erfahrungen gesammelt ( wie wir alle hier die die eine oder andere stunde im spiel verbracht haben). ich ging auch guten glaubens auf 2 bewaffnete spieler zu...erst unterhielten wir uns nett per voicechat & sie fragten ob ich was bräuchte...ich sagte "ja" etwas essen & trinken würde helfen, stattdessen schenkten sie mir ein projektil...

solchen leuten anschliessen is auch blöd weil die ganze zeit per voicechat quatschen is auch nicht das wahre...

ergo schiess ich auch meist jeden bewaffneten fremden übern haufen wenn ich die möglichkeit habe ( denn ich vertraue nur den leuten mit denen ich direkt per ts quatsche & selbst da wurde bereits ne person erschossen weil vermutet wurde sie würde ein putsch starten weil sie in nen anderen ts-kanal wechselte...) somit umgehe ich das übel selbst mich neu ausstatten zu müssen

in dem sinne vllt "trifft" man sich heut abend


----------



## D4rkResistance (17. Januar 2014)

@lol2k: Ich finde deine Wortgewandtheit beachtlich! Du schreibst nicht ständig irgendwas, sondern wenn, dann ausschließlich themenbezogene Texte. Deine Texte lesen sich wie seriöse Artikel. An manchen Stellen setzt du gekonnt Witze ein oder Sprüche, über die man einfach nur lachen muss und in kritischen Themen, bleibst du stets neutral. So zeichnet sich Charakterstärke aus. Ich würde am Wochenende sehr gerne mal eine Runde DayZ mit dir zocken. Bin auch für jede Schandtat bereit. Wenn du nur rumlaufen und erkunden willst, bin ich dabei, wenn du Jagd auf Banditen machen willst, bin ich dabei. Wenn du Bambis von der Küste eskortieren und beim Looten helfen möchtest, bin ich ebenfalls dabei. Ich denke du würdest auch super in unsere gestrige Gruppe passen. Alle super sympathisch, lustig und teamorientiert.


----------



## Jack77 (17. Januar 2014)

Hi Cap82, hi Mewkew, ich würde gerne mal mit euch zusammen in Dayz rumziehen. Ich finde eure Einstellung zum Spiel passt auch ganz gut zu meiner Spielweise.
Es ist jetzt nicht so so das ich ausschließlich der liebe Junge im Game bin, mir macht es auch Bock mal eine halbe Stunde am Airfield zu campen und aus 800m versuchen einen anderen Spieler zu snipen. Aber grundsätzlich stehe ich auch mehr auf "caps" statt "linke Maustaste" (auch wenn es schon mehr als einmal meinen Tod bedeutet hat). Ob man jetzt mehr der Schießwütige Draufgänger, oder mehr der kommunikative Hero im Game sein möchte, dass sollte man jedem Spieler selber überlassen, jeder spielt halt so wie es ihm grad gefällt. 
Ps. In Dayz soll es ja auch von Entwicklerseite einmal "banditen" und "helden" geben, nur mit einer Fraktion wäre es ja auch langweilig und das schöne ist ja das jeder Char den man anfängt, oder auch nach jedem einloggen kann man  was anderes verkörpern, einmal guter Held und einmal böser Bandit, ich spiel es auf jeden Fall so wie ich grad drauf bin.

Mein Nick ist bei steam relativ schwer zu finden (Lucky Luke77) gibt so viele lucky lukes, aber wenn ihr auch in der PcGames Group seid, könnt ihr mich darüber leicht adden. Ich würd ich mich jedenfalls freuen mal mit euch rumzuziehen (Samstag oder Sonntag bin ich bestimmt online)

Bis dahin allen ein schönes Wochenende und viel Spaß beim zocken 
Yeah, ich hab jetzt auch Feierabend!! *g


----------



## Jack77 (17. Januar 2014)

lol2k schrieb:


> Diese "Realismusdebatte" wie Snak3 sie so schön benannt hat, wurde bereits vor 1,5 Jahren im DayZ Mod Forum geführt (leider finde ich entsprechende Posts nicht auf die schnelle wieder).
> Da gibt es einfach keinen Konsens, denn die Spieler sind so vielfältig wie die Menschen die hinter den Monitoren sitzen.
> Einige nutzen DayZ um eine Rolle zu spielen (die des Medics, des Bandits, des Hero), andere wiederum erkunden das Spiel und reagieren ganz spontan auf Ereignisse.
> Manche Spieler fühlen sich nur in Gruppen wohl und loggen sich nie alleine ein, andere wollen genau das und spielen den einsamen Wolf. Den einen zieht es nach Chernarus um Angst und Schrecken zu verbreiten, den anderen, um Neulinge an der Nase herum zu führen und der dritte ist so sehr damit beschäftigt sich selbst am Leben zu halten - der hat gar keine Zeit darüber nachzudenken was noch alles möglich ist!
> ...


 
Das trifft es genau!


----------



## mist3r89 (17. Januar 2014)

Jack77 schrieb:


> Hi Cap82, hi Mewkew, ich würde gerne mal mit euch zusammen in Dayz rumziehen. Ich finde eure Einstellung zum Spiel passt auch ganz gut zu meiner Spielweise.
> Es ist jetzt nicht so so das ich ausschließlich der liebe Junge im Game bin, mir macht es auch Bock mal eine halbe Stunde am Airfield zu campen und aus 800m versuchen einen anderen Spieler zu snipen. Aber grundsätzlich stehe ich auch mehr auf "caps" statt "linke Maustaste" (auch wenn es schon mehr als einmal meinen Tod bedeutet hat). Ob man jetzt mehr der Schießwütige Draufgänger, oder mehr der kommunikative Hero im Game sein möchte, dass sollte man jedem Spieler selber überlassen, jeder spielt halt so wie es ihm grad gefällt.
> Ps. In Dayz soll es ja auch von Entwicklerseite einmal "banditen" und "helden" geben, nur mit einer Fraktion wäre es ja auch langweilig und das schöne ist ja das jeder Char den man anfängt, oder auch nach jedem einloggen kann man  was anderes verkörpern, einmal guter Held und einmal böser Bandit, ich spiel es auf jeden Fall so wie ich grad drauf bin.
> 
> ...


 
Ach das bist du???
Ich hab mich immer gefragt wer hinter dem Nick steht^^ Würde nämlich gerne auch mal mit dir um die Häuser / Wälder ziehen


----------



## Mewkew (17. Januar 2014)

Deeron schrieb:


> Um das Thema mal zum Ende zu bringen:
> Stellt euch mal vor es gäbe in SayZ nur liebe, freundliche Naturforscher .
> Oder in Rollenspielen nur eine Fraktion, eine Klasse, PVE und low-KI-Gegner.
> Wäre das nicht etwas langweilig?
> ...



+1

Oh man, das hatte ich shcon befürchtet, jedoch gehofft das die paar sätze von mir keinen diskussion auslösen.
Wie deeron schon festgestellt hat, jeder hat seine eigene art das spiel zu spielen und damit spaß zu haben. Ich habe ja nur meine persönliche sicht eröffnet und hier und da angemerkt, das ICH es nicht nachvollziehen kann, das heißt aber nicht das alles andere doof ist. Genau deshalb ziehe ich eben auch lieber mit "meines gleichen" um die blocks von cherno als mit der großen pcgh truppe, welche aber sicher auch ihren spaß dabei hat. Ich denke mir nur es kann nie schaden mal ein paar anregungen zum nachdenken zu geben bzw. zum reflektieren. Der soziale aspekt bei daisy ist ohnehin viel zu komplex als ihn hier nebenbei abhandeln zu können, da bräuchte man schon einen eigenen thread, und vorallem ein fertiges produkt, denn momentan fehlt ja noch jede menge was den zwang zur kooperation (angefangne mit wirklicher gefahr die von zombies ausgeht) erhöht.


----------



## Jack77 (17. Januar 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Ach das bist du???
> Ich hab mich immer gefragt wer hinter dem Nick steht^^ Würde nämlich gerne auch mal mit dir um die Häuser / Wälder ziehen


 
Klar, ich bin das..   
Aber können wir gern machen, add mich einfach oder texte mich über steam an. 
Ich bin allerdings zur Zeit ganz oben am NO Airport. Ich hab gestern schon überlegt mit der Gruppe mitzulaufen aber von NO in den SW ist n ganz schön "long long way..." (hehe, passt zum Titelsong von Lucky Luke *g)


----------



## mist3r89 (17. Januar 2014)

Haha ich bin da auch in der nähe von NO... eventuell treffen wir uns sehr gerne, weiss nur noch nicht wann ich online bin


----------



## lol2k (17. Januar 2014)

@*D4rkResistance*: Danke! Hast eine PN!


----------



## henderson m. (17. Januar 2014)

lol2k schrieb:


> @*D4rkResistance*: Danke! Hast eine PN!


 
genau das versuchte ich kund zu tun...nur nicht mit so viel stil wie lol2k 

Wäre super wenn du mit uns mal um die Häuser ziehst!!!

LG


----------



## Cyberian (17. Januar 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> dort wo wir waren sind um ein gebäude ca 30 leichen gelegen...die sind da raufgeklettert und runtergesprungen wie die lemminge in der hoffnung sie bekommen einen besseren "spawnpunkt"...
> 
> ob einer mehr oder weniger is auch schon egal - wir tun denen quasi nen gefallen  wenigstens töten wir mit stil. zuerst essen geben und dann wenn er davon läuft in den rücken schießen. es läuft



Töten mit Stil in diesem Kontext. Ich lach mich tot...selten was lächerlicheres gelesen.  Stil hat man, wenn man sich traut, ne Gruppe von Bambis mit Sachen zu versorgen, auch wenn man weiß, dass genau die einen potentiell in zwei Stunden aus dem Hinterhalt erschiessen. 
Was bitte bringt es Euch einem Bambi vorzugaukeln das ihr friendly seid und ihn dann abzuknallen, nachem er weiterläuft. Vor allem wenn dieser sich Euch gegenüber absolut freundlich verhalten hat? 
Messt Euch mit richtigen Gegnern wenn ihr Action sucht aber trollt keine unbewaffneten, das hat ungefähr soviel Niveau wie hänseln von Dicken in der Schule oder was auch immer sonst so mit Minderheiten gemacht wird... Ihr fühlt Euch scheinbar besonders toll in Eurer Gruppe nur weil ihr im Full Gear rumrennt aber passt besser auf was passiert wenn ihr das erste mal auf ein eingespieltes Team mit Arma Erfahrung trefft.


----------



## Mewkew (17. Januar 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Den letzten Punkt möchte ich hier gerne näher beschreiben: Klar kann man sich als Gruppe leise auf die bewaffnete Gegnergruppe bewegen und über Voice Chat dazu auffordern, die Waffen zu senken. Aber wie verhalten sich die Gegner im Normalfall? Sie werden versuchen entweder zu flüchten/auszuloggen oder aber im schlimmeren Fall Deckung zu suchen und das Feuer auf uns eröffnen, sobald Sichtkontakt besteht. Und in diesem letzten Fall steht es 2:1 für die Gegner, da wir erstens den Vorteil des Überraschungsmomentes verloren haben und zweitens damit konfrontiert werden zu überleben und unser Equipment nicht zu verlieren. Das heißt unsere einzig verbliebene Chance ist es, den gegnerischen Squad auszuschalten, ohne Verluste in unseren eigenen Reihen verzeichnen zu müssen. Dieses mögliche Szenario führt dazu, das es sinnvoller wäre schwer bewaffnete Gegner direkt zu flankieren und umgehend zu neutralisieren, um die Gefahr von uns abzuwenden. Nicht anders, würde ich mich bei einer echten Zombieapokalypse auch verhalten.




Deine vorgehensweise ist auf jedenfall absolut nachvollziehbar und damit hat man die besten überlebenschancen. Natürlich ist es auch einfacher es so zu lösen, als sich offen zu zeigen und das ganze versuchen mit kommunikation friedlich zu lösen, selbst wenn man es richtig macht, sprich noch etwas an deckung zwischen sich und die fremden bringt, hat man damit schon den großen vorteil des überraschungsmoments verspielt. Bisher war ich aber noch nicht oft in solchen situationen, das man auf eine gute ausgerüstete, koordinierte truppe stößt die eine echte gefahr darstellt. Und meistens ging die variante mit der kommunikation dann auch nach hinten los und ich wurde getötet, gibt halt noch sehr viel zu lernen. Auf jedenfall sieht man aber auch bei einigen lets plays, z.b ein spieler names frankie, sehr zu empfehlen, das die richtige art und weise der kommunikation positiv auf die situation angewendet werden kann.

@alle die mich blöd finden
Ich habe weder bestimmte bezeichnungen für euch verwendet, noch eure spieleinstellung verurteilt. Meine aussagen war lediglich: So wie sich diese truppe hier darstellt, möchte ich dann lieber nicht mit spielen!" Cap erwähnte das er nach "reiferen" leuten sucht um das spiel in einer für ihn besseren weise zu erleben. Wir nutzen hier alle dieses forum für einen fairen, gleichberechtigten meinungsaustausch, und eigentlich sollte allen klar sein das es auch andere meinungen als die eigene gibt und das man sich dadurch nicht gleich persönlich angegriffen fühlt. Ich habe beruflich bedingt ein gewisses grundwissen an psychologie und wie es war klar das man sowas nicht direkt glaubt, aber problematische kinder oder jugendliche kriegen die frage mit dem frosch oder der fliege tatsächlich als erstes vom psychologen gestellt. Eine aktion in einem pc oder video spiel sagt überhaupt gar nichts aus, aber bestimmte stereotype verhaltensmuser die sich immer wieder wiederholen, KÖNNEN durchaus ein hinweis darauf sein. Übrigens, ich spiele mit 28 jahren wohl schon ein paar jahre länger als einige hier, war z.b ziemlich tief im countrstrike sumpf und habe mich auch aktiv an petitionen beteiligt als es darum ging, haltlose verbotsanträge gegen vermeindliche "killerspiele" von der bpjs zu verhindern. Also cool bleiben und sich auch mal dazu "herhablassen" die eigenen "wahrheiten" zu hinterfragen.

@snak3
Ich hab das irgendwann mal zu modzeiten aufgeschnappt, keine Ahnung, seit dem schreibt es sich so einfach schneller als dayz, ich hoffe aber du weist was gmeint ist und das du damit leben kannst ^^ ;P


----------



## henderson m. (17. Januar 2014)

Cyberian schrieb:


> Töten mit Stil in diesem Kontext. Ich lach mich tot...selten was lächerlicheres gelesen.  Stil hat man, wenn man sich traut, ne Gruppe von Bambis mit Sachen zu versorgen, auch wenn man weiß, dass genau die einen potentiell in zwei Stunden aus dem Hinterhalt erschiessen.
> Was bitte bringt es Euch einem Bambi vorzugaukeln das ihr friendly seid und ihn dann abzuknallen, nachem er weiterläuft. Vor allem wenn dieser sich Euch gegenüber absolut freundlich verhalten hat?
> Messt Euch mit richtigen Gegnern wenn ihr Action sucht aber trollt keine unbewaffneten, das hat ungefähr soviel Niveau wie hänseln von Dicken in der Schule oder was auch immer sonst so mit Minderheiten gemacht wird... Ihr fühlt Euch scheinbar besonders toll in Eurer Gruppe nur weil ihr im Full Gear rumrennt aber passt besser auf was passiert wenn ihr das erste mal auf ein eingespieltes Team mit Arma Erfahrung trefft.


 
hast du was gesagt ?
man sollte nicht immer alles ernst nehmen was man liest...vorallem wenn smileys mit im text sind


----------



## D4rkResistance (17. Januar 2014)

Cyberian schrieb:


> Töten mit Stil in diesem Kontext. Ich lach mich tot...selten was lächerlicheres gelesen.  Stil hat man, wenn man sich traut, ne Gruppe von Bambis mit Sachen zu versorgen, auch wenn man weiß, dass genau die einen potentiell in zwei Stunden aus dem Hinterhalt erschiessen.
> Was bitte bringt es Euch einem Bambi vorzugaukeln das ihr friendly seid und ihn dann abzuknallen, nachem er weiterläuft. Vor allem wenn dieser sich Euch gegenüber absolut freundlich verhalten hat?
> Messt Euch mit richtigen Gegnern wenn ihr Action sucht aber trollt keine unbewaffneten, das hat ungefähr soviel Niveau wie hänseln von Dicken in der Schule oder was auch immer sonst so mit Minderheiten gemacht wird... Ihr fühlt Euch scheinbar besonders toll in Eurer Gruppe nur weil ihr im Full Gear rumrennt aber passt besser auf was passiert wenn ihr das erste mal auf ein eingespieltes Team mit Arma Erfahrung trefft.


 
Der vernünftige Teil von mir siehst es leider genauso wie du! Es ist einfach unfair und gemein Unbewaffnete grundlos über den Haufen zu schießen und dabei nur an sich zu denken. Lieber würde ich Ihnen helfen und auf sie aufpassen. Der verrückte Teil von mir denkt sich allerdings: Höhöhö...die können sich nicht wehren...also sind sie auch keine Gefahr...also können wir sie ärgern....ohh, jetzt ist er tot!  

Wie ich schon ein paar Beiträge vorher sagte. Ich denke nicht das mein verrückter Teil dauerhaft die Oberhand gewinnt....irgendwann setzt die Vernunft wieder ein und ich kann sozial und engagiert mit meinen Mitmenschen umgehen. Und dann kommt ein Bambi und boxt mich um und ich gehe wieder in den Rage-Mode!


----------



## Shicehaufen (17. Januar 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> ...Der verrückte Teil von mir denkt sich allerdings: Höhöhö...die können sich nicht wehren...also sind sie auch keine Gefahr...also können wir sie ärgern....ohh, jetzt ist er tot!   Wie ich schon ein paar Beiträge vorher sagte. Ich denke nicht das mein verrückter Teil dauerhaft die Oberhand gewinnt....irgendwann setzt die Vernunft wieder ein und ich kann sozial und engagiert mit meinen Mitmenschen umgehen. Und dann kommt ein Bambi und boxt mich um und ich gehe wieder in den Rage-Mode!



Hey. Du sollst nicht immer mit deinem essen spielen.


----------



## henderson m. (17. Januar 2014)

Ok ich steh dazu an manchen tagen bin ich nen übler bandit, aber so wie wir alle in gta5 passanten niederfahren töte ich halt lieber andere gegner. Vorzugsweise jedoch bewaffnet, dafür würde ich niemals combat loging oder andere unfaire sachen machen. Wenn man mit stil tötet, muss man auch mit stil abtreten! Den bambis helfe ich meistens den nächsten brunnen zu fiden etc....nur ganz selten muss ich mal einen töten. Dafür braucht man sich aber nicht rechtfertigen. Das ist dayz der pure krieg und krieg bedeutet immer dass sich 2 seiten/einstellungen/fraktionen gegenüberstehen


----------



## Cyberian (17. Januar 2014)

Banditen sollten auch so etwas wie Ehre haben finde ich und unbewaffnete abzuschiessen, noch dazu wenn sie einem den Rücken zuwenden, ist armselig mehr nicht.


----------



## D4rkResistance (17. Januar 2014)

*Expedition in den Norden*

*Einleitung
*
Hallo liebe Überlebende,

lol2k und ich, haben uns eben eine DayZ-Route für den heutigen Abend überlegt; bzw. ich hab ihm eine vorgeschlagen und er hat zugestimmt. Nachdem hier jetzt viele Leute sinnvolle Argumente hervorgebracht haben, die gegen das mutwillige Töten von Bambis sprechen, habe ich mich dazu entschlossen dieses heute nicht zu tolerieren. Bei möglichem Feindkontakt verhalten wir uns neutral. Das bedeutet, wenn wir auf unserer heutigen Tour Kontakt zu anderen Spielern haben, werden diese nicht einfach zum Spaß erschossen. Wir begrüßen Sie freundlich über den Voice-Chat, helfen ihnen im Notfall und nehmen sie auch ein Stück mit, wenn sie dieses wünschen. Wichtig ist dabei aber weiterhin die eigene Sicherheit. 

Wir werden vor dem Start der Route 2 oder 3 Spieler festlegen, die den Kontakt zu den Bambis aufbauen; also sie über den Voice Chat ansprechen und ggf. Regelungen treffen, wie sich die Bambis zu verhalten haben. Die restlichen Squadkollegen teilen wir in zwei Teams ein. Ein Inside-Protection-Team und ein Outside-Protection Team. Das Inside-Protection Team hat die Aufgabe die Kontaktmänner vor den Bambis zu schützen. Also die Mitspieler zu warnen, falls einer der Bambis sich verdächtig verhält oder im Notfall auch seine Waffe zu benutzen.

 Hier steht ganz klar der Schutz des Squads im Vordergrund. Nicht das Leben des Bambis. Wenn diese Mist bauen und erschossen werden, spawnen sie neu und haben quasi keinen Verlust erlitten. Wenn ein Squadmitglied stirbt, sind vllt 3-4 Stunden Looting umsonst gewesen, was nicht wirklich schön ist. Das Outside-Protection-Team (größtenteils Sniper) hat die Aufgabe den Bereich nach Außen hin abzusichern. Also die Dächer und Hügel nach feindlichen Snipern abzusuchen oder ggf. den Squad zu warnen, wenn sich weitere Spieler dem "Kontaktpunkt" nähern. Wenn wir diese kleinen Überlebensregeln einhalten, sollte uns eigentlich nichts passieren.

*Die Route*

Viele Spieler haben sich gestern Nahe der "Factory" oberhalb von Solnichy ausgeloggt. Das heißt der Startpunkt ist also ebendiese. Eine genaue Uhrzeit gibt es derzeit noch nicht. Ich gehe davon aus, das ich gegen 19:30 ins PCGH-DayZ-Teamspeak (93.90.180.186) gehen werde. Starten werden wir aber frühestens gegen 20:30. Solltet ihr also an der Route interessiert sein, dann kommt bis spätestens 21:00 Uhr ins Teamspeak und zur Factory.

Die Route sieht wie folgt aus: Wir werden die Hauptstraße Richtung Norden nutzen, um nach Berezino zu gelangen. In Berezino werden wir erstmal eine "Shoppingtour" starten, da viele von uns relativ wenig Nahrung besitzen (mich eingeschlossen; musste mir schon 2 Dosen vom Kollegen schnorren). Sobald wir nahrungsmitteltechnisch ausgestattet sind, geht die Tour weiter Richtung Norden. Viele aus unserem Squad haben z.B. das Schiffswrack noch nie gesehen. Dieses werden wir entsprechend unter die Lupe nehmen. Des Weiteren gibt es im Norden einen Bahnhof, der ebenfalls seine Aufmerksamkeit auf uns gezogen hat. Gleichzeitig stellt der Bahnhof aber auch unsere nördliches Tourende dar, da wir danach Richtung Krasnostav abbiegen und uns Militärequipment auf dem Airstrip zulegen. 

Nach Krasno würde ich die Tour gern spontan weiterlaufen lassen. Die, die offline gehen wollen tun dies entsprechend und die anderen entscheiden dann wie die Tour in einer kleineren Gruppe weiter gehen soll.

*Weitere Informationen*

Ich beabsichtige die heutige Tour auf Video festzuhalten. Aber eher als kleinen Videoblog und nicht als kompletten Film. Also eher so nach dem Motto: "Hallo liebe Freunde, hier seht ihr das und das, wir gehen jetzt hier lang...das da ist der Peter und wir sehen uns dann später!...", dann ein kleiner Cut von ein paar Minuten und ein weiteres Video wie wir grade über die Landstraße laufen....dann wenige Minuten später wieder ein Cut...und vllt ein kurzes Video wo wir auf Bambis treffen und mit ihnen reden, usw.!

Das ganze schneide ich dann als einen kompletten Film zusammen und lade diese anschließend auf Youtube hoch. Natürlich wird der dann auch hier gepostet! 

*Fragen oder Kritik?*

Wenn ihr Fragen oder Verbesserungswünsche zur heutigen Tour habt, teilt mir diese hier im Thread oder sonst später im Teamspeak mit. Wir werden diese dann entsprechend ausdiskutieren. 

 Bis später...


----------



## sinchilla (17. Januar 2014)

leider kann man das fleisch eines menschen / zombies ja nicht praktisch verwenden...sprich man würde neben dem proteinhaufen elendig selbst verenden.
somit bin ich dafür das dies mit nem patch eingeführt wird...ich träum scho von meiner herde bambies die friedlich auf der wiese grasen & als abwechslung sich mal am fetten fleisch eines erlegten banditen laben können ( natürlich von nem elektrozaum vor dem bösen wolf geschützt), bis auch für sie die zeit gekommen ist....

natürlich muss man bis dahin noch diesen ausloggern das handwerk legen...

ich würde sie am strand abfangen erstma mit essen & trinken gefügig machen & dann mit zu mir auf die alm nehmen...wo sie noch mehr essen finden sowie gleichgesinnte...

@dark resistance: ich würde mich gerne euch anschliessen & lass auch die persönlichkeit mit solchen seltsamen perfiden ideen zuhause/ ich bin momentan am NEA

da ich grad im besitz einer mosin mit long range bin würde ich gern ins outside protection team


----------



## henderson m. (17. Januar 2014)

Dark ich wäre gerne wieder dabei, wenn möglich als derjenige der kontakt mit den anderen aufnimmt. Ich seh das nicht so eng wenn ich mir ne kugel einfangen würde beim versuch kontakt aufzunehme. Ich würde mich auch nur leicht bewaffnet (magnum) fortbewegen und denke dass dies ganz spannend werden könnte.

Henderson


----------



## Shicehaufen (17. Januar 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> leider kann man das fleisch eines menschen / zombies ja nicht praktisch verwenden...sprich man würde neben dem proteinhaufen elendig selbst verenden. somit bin ich dafür das dies mit nem patch eingeführt wird...ich träum scho von meiner herde bambies die friedlich auf der wiese grasen & als abwechslung sich mal am fetten fleisch eines erlegten banditen laben können ( natürlich von nem elektrozaum vor dem bösen wolf geschützt), bis auch für sie die zeit gekommen ist....  natürlich muss man bis dahin noch diesen ausloggern das handwerk legen...  ich würde sie am strand abfangen erstma mit essen & trinken gefügig machen & dann mit zu mir auf die alm nehmen...wo sie noch mehr essen finden sowie gleichgesinnte...  @dark resistance: ich würde mich gerne euch anschliessen & lass auch die persönlichkeit mit solchen seltsamen perfiden ideen zuhause/ ich bin momentan am NEA  da ich grad im besitz einer mosin mit long range bin würde ich gern ins outside protection team



Rofl. Bitte mit futterspendern neben dem Zaun damit Besucher die Bambis auch mal füttern dürfen xD.


----------



## Deeron (17. Januar 2014)

Leider kann ich heute Abend nicht mit . Nicht meine bessere Hälfte, sondern die Arbeit hat dafür gesorgt. Darf bis ca 22 Uhr die Oper Nabucco betreuen -..-.
Wünsch euch viel spaß Leute.


----------



## Shicehaufen (17. Januar 2014)

Deeron schrieb:


> Leider kann ich heute Abend nicht mit . Nicht meine bessere Hälfte, sondern die Arbeit hat dafür gesorgt. Darf bis ca 22 Uhr die Oper Nabucco betreuen -..-. Wünsch euch viel spaß Leute.



Drück mal die Daumen das meine bessere hälfte schlaft wenn ich um 2300 zu Hause bin dann ziehen wir zu zweit den anderen hinterher.

Bin bei der Factory im Wald ausgeloggt hinter solnitchy oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Deeron (17. Januar 2014)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Drück mal die Daumen das meine bessere hälfte schlaft wenn ich um 2300 zu Hause bin dann ziehen wir zu zweit den anderen hinterher.  Bin bei der Factory im Wald ausgeloggt hinter solnitchy oder so ähnlich.



Ich glaub ich werd mich aber mit meiner beschäftigen, wenn ich dann heim komme^^. Sehen uns zZ leider fast nur noch am Wochenende


----------



## kohelet (17. Januar 2014)

Diese glitches!!! zum Glück is das noch ne Alpha. Ich hab aber schwer die Befürchtung dass sich da nix tun wird, wenn ich mal die Mod Version als Basis meiner Vermutung heranziehe


----------



## Shicehaufen (17. Januar 2014)

Deeron schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich werd mich aber mit meiner beschäftigen, wenn ich dann heim komme^^. Sehen uns zZ leider fast nur noch am Wochenende



Ich meine zum Glück auch


----------



## D4rkResistance (17. Januar 2014)

So...unser gestriges Clipping Bug Video habe ich soeben hochgeladen! Einfach nur geil, dieser Bug! Jetzt haben die Zombies selbst diesen Vorteil gegen uns verloren! xD Zombieattacken? Lachhaft! Wir flüchten einfach durch die Wände! 

Am geilsten an dem Video finde ich immer dieses "Zoing-Geräusch", wenn jemand durch die Wand glitcht, bzw. wieder aus dieser herausglitcht! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nxb2mQ-cqqg


----------



## Shicehaufen (17. Januar 2014)

Das sollte man mal mit ner Schusswaffe versuchen. Vieleicht ne Super alpha Taktik um einen Hinterhalt durchzuführen.


----------



## lol2k (17. Januar 2014)

> Die Route sieht wie folgt aus: Wir werden die Hauptstraße Richtung  Norden nutzen, um nach Berezino zu gelangen. In Berezino werden wir  erstmal eine "Shoppingtour" starten, da viele von uns relativ wenig  Nahrung besitzen



Habe mich bereits in Berezino positioniert um vor eurer Ankunft einen Überblick über den südlichen Teil der Stadt zu bekommen.


----------



## cap82 (17. Januar 2014)

Die geplante Tour und vorgehensweise klingt interessant, auch wenn ich denke dass man ab Solnichniy nicht mehr auf gar so viele Neulinge treffen wird.
Bin leider selbst auch noch in Zelenogorsk, was ja schon ne Riesentour dahin wäre. Wollte mich am Militärlager noch mit etwas Muni und evtl. Antibiotics eindecken.
Ich wär dann wohl auch erstmal einer für den äußeren Sicherungsring, da ich mir den ganzen Ablauf erstmal betrachten würde, und vielleicht auch weil ich ein ACOG für die M4 hab.. 
Vielleicht klappts ja irgendwie, mal sehen.


----------



## assko (17. Januar 2014)

So hab es mir auch geholt aber ich muss erstmal reinkommen und mich an die Grafik und Engine gewöhnen gibt es jemanden der mir denn Einstieg erleichtern kann und mich an die Hand nimmt?^^


----------



## cap82 (17. Januar 2014)

assko schrieb:


> So hab es mir auch geholt aber ich muss erstmal reinkommen und mich an die Grafik und Engine gewöhnen gibt es jemanden der mir denn Einstieg erleichtern kann und mich an die Hand nimmt?^^



Als erstes würde ich dir mal den Startpost empfehlen, dort stehen einige hilfreiche Tipps und Links, die dir den Einstieg sicher enorm erleichtern.
Wenn du dich dann an einen Erfahreneren Spieler wenden möchtest, ist es wichtig, dass du dich auf der Map orientiern kannst und navigieren lernst, damit ihr euch auch findet.
Anfangs wäre vielleicht ein etwas leerer Server von Vorteil, da Loot im Moment noch nicht neu spawnt und die vollen Server in den Player Spawnzonen im Süden schnell abgegrast sind. 
Suche dir am Anfang zu allererst Dosen zu trinken und zu essen, da dein Charakter bei Spielstart bereits durstig ist und nach kurzer Zeit auch hungrig wird. Wasserstellen oder Flüsse zum trinken würde ich Anfangs meiden, da du noch keine Medikamente hast und du dich dort infizieren kannst.
Höchstens die Wasserpumpen in Dörfern vielleicht, da bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher. Aber auch hier ist soweit ich weiß eine Infektin möglich.
Eine Nahkampfwaffe wäre dann auch nicht schlecht, hier sind Äxte den Schaufeln und Rohrzangen vorzuziehen, da diese bereits gegen Zombies Onehits machen. 
Wenn dich einer entdeckt hat, lauf im Kreis um ihn herum und hack auf ihn ein,bleib in Bewegung! Die Viecher haben eine enorme Reichweite! Jeder Treffer kann dich schon infizieren.
Das ist meiner Meinung nach die effektivste Methode.
Das wäre für den ersten Charakter erstmal genug zum üben.


----------



## assko (17. Januar 2014)

Ingame gibt es keine Karte oder?
Ja das mit dem Trinken hab ich gemerkt aber doof wenn man nichts findet -.-


----------



## lol2k (17. Januar 2014)

assko schrieb:


> Ingame gibt es keine Karte oder?



Doch, allerdings ist diese im Gegensatz zur Mod nicht in einem Stück zu finden. Du kannst Teile einer Map finden und zusammensetzen (Süden&Norden/Ost&West).


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (17. Januar 2014)

Meine Reise:

Habe keine Mapkenntnisse und spawne an irgendeiner Fabrik. Laufe dann durch einen Wald bis zu einem Dorf, wo ich mich mit Regenmantel und -Stiefel ausrüste. Splitting Axe badly damaged, Kompass und genug zu trinken. Gehe jetzt nach Norden. Zombies sind iwie jetzt leichter zu killen. Spieler habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Brauche dringend eine Schusswaffe ... vor mir lag eine zersiebte Leiche


----------



## assko (17. Januar 2014)

Jippi grade 25slot rucksack gefunden und gefreut wie ein Schnitzel endlich kann ich wasser und trinken mitnehmen


----------



## henderson m. (17. Januar 2014)

assko schrieb:


> Jippi grade 25slot rucksack gefunden und gefreut wie ein Schnitzel endlich kann ich wasser und trinken mitnehmen


 
sehr nice, dauert nicht lange dann hast du m4 und kannst dich ordentlich verteidigen. Und nicht vergessen, traue niemanden, vorallem die unbewaffneten sind manchmal gefährlicher als die mit m4, da sie nix zu verlieren haben und dich mit nem ordentlichen faustschlag k.o machen können. Alles schon erlebt...also nie einen nackigen zu nahe ran lassen


----------



## Elvis_Cooper (17. Januar 2014)

> also nie einen nackigen zu nahe ran lassen



Wie im richtigen Leben halt


----------



## assko (17. Januar 2014)

Was macht man denn gegen die Statusmelden Sick nimmt man da Medikamente oder trinkt man versteh das nicht^^


Und Tod -.-


----------



## Elvis_Cooper (17. Januar 2014)

check mal im Startpost vom sammelthread die links, der zu den Statusmeldungen sollte da weiterhelfen.

gegen Sickness helfen charcoal tablets


----------



## mMn (17. Januar 2014)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, Ingame, einen Screenshot von sich von vorne zu machen?


----------



## cap82 (17. Januar 2014)

Elvis_Cooper schrieb:


> check mal im Startpost vom sammelthread die links, der zu den Statusmeldungen sollte da weiterhelfen.
> 
> gegen Sickness helfen charcoal tablets


 
Kommt drauf an, wodurch man sick wird. 
Charcoal helfen nur im Anfangsstadium von Lebensmittelvergiftung.

Ansonsten, wenn du ne Infektion hast, durch nen Zombiehit oder verseuchtes Wasser, hilft meistens nur noch Antibiotics.

Für Wasser am besten immer ein paar Purification Tablets mitnehmen, ansonsten lieber Dosen trinken.

@assko:
Wie es scheint hast du meinen Tipp den Startpost mal durch zu gehen nicht befolgt, dann musste halt nun in den sauren Apfel beissen.
Dort is auch ein Link zu ner Seite, in der die ganzen Statusmeldungen beschrieben sind.

Es gibt sogar aktuell Infektionen, die durch nichts heilbar sind.


----------



## assko (18. Januar 2014)

Jop hab erst mal Game ausgemacht und nochmal bissl gelesen echt anstrengend auf was man achten muss^^.
Aber mittlerweile hab ich wieder ein rucksack 3 Kartenteile und ein Kompass^^


----------



## knusperzwieback (18. Januar 2014)

mMn schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, Ingame, einen Screenshot von sich von vorne zu machen?


 
Man kann wenn man ALT gedrückt hält die Kamera/den Kopf schwenken. Vielleicht geht das auch in der Außenansicht. Zocke nur Ego kannst ja mal probieren.


----------



## assko (18. Januar 2014)

So mittlerweile bin ich gut drinne und habe auch eine Pistole Spiel macht wirklich laune.

Überall liest man das man an Wasserpumpen seine Plastikflaschen wieder mit Wasser füllen kann aber bekomme das nicht hin?


----------



## -Fux- (18. Januar 2014)

assko schrieb:


> So mittlerweile bin ich gut drinne und habe auch eine Pistole Spiel macht wirklich laune.
> 
> Überall liest man das man an Wasserpumpen seine Plastikflaschen wieder mit Wasser füllen kann aber bekomme das nicht hin?



Wasserflasche in die Hand nehmen, Brunnen anpeilen, Mausrad drehen, auffüllen


----------



## cap82 (18. Januar 2014)

Man muss dazu in der Ego Perspektive sein.


----------



## assko (18. Januar 2014)

Ahh danke Super endlich kann ich mal länger durch die Landschaft laufen 
Und es geht in beiden Perspektiven


----------



## cap82 (18. Januar 2014)

Kann sein dass es mit einem der letzten Patches geändert wurde. Hab lange keine aufgefüllt.


----------



## D4rkResistance (18. Januar 2014)

Alter Schwede war das heute ne Tour. 270GB Videorohmaterial (muss ich heute Abend alles Rendern) bei über 1,5h Video-Spielzeit. Hab grade mal so ein paar Clips durchgeschaut und da geht's am Anfang schon echt gut ab. 

Den Film werdet ihr später entweder als ganzes sehen oder in zwei Teilen...bin mir da noch nicht sicher.
Lade ihn aber hier hoch, sobald er fertig ist.

Jetzt die Frage, die ihr euch stellt...wieso bin ich schon um 8:30 online? Das liegt daran, das ich bislang noch nicht schlafen war. Nach dem Filmende bin ich noch mit Henderson, Shicehaufen und Lol2k zum NEA gegangen, weil mir Munition brauchten. Allerdings sind wir trotz bester Absicherung auf dem Airfield in einen Hinterhalt geraten, so dass wir allesamt, bis auf "Shicehaufen" gefraggt wurden. Die Gegner haben aber auch nicht ganz sauber gespielt. Ich wurde z.B. durch eine Wand erledigt. 

Nunja...nachdem ich ~ 400x neu gespawned und mich gekillt hab....war einfach kein guter Spawnpunkt da...immer nur Küste....bin ich schließlich von Kamyshovo zum NWA gegangen (leeren Server) und hab in der Militarybase, sowie dem Airfield erstmal neues Equipment gesammelt. Unterwegs konnte ich aufgrund fehlender Schlagwaffen immer nur vor den Zombies davonlaufen. Mega nervig. Nachdem ich dann meine erstes 20 Schuss Mag hatte, waren die Zombie's wieder ne absolute Lachnummer! xD

Nach ~ 4h Equipment sammeln, bin ich nun wieder die selbe Kampfmaschine wie vorher. 
Voll aufgerüstete M4, Pistole, Tarnkleidung, Rucksack, Nahrung für mehrere Stunden, div. Medikamente, 2 Ammoboxen, ~50 Pistolenpatronen und über 400 Patronen für die M4. Oder um es anders auszudrücken: Ich gehe jetzt schlafen und bin heute Abend für jede Tour gewappnet. 

Gute Nacht! 

Random lol2k Pic:


----------



## Brez$$z (18. Januar 2014)

Ständig so lange selbst zu killen bis man den idealen Spawn hat und dann auf einem leeren Server voll looten.
Sorry aber das is echt lächerlich 

Warum biste gestorben? nicht schnell genug ausgeloggt oder wie?


----------



## efdev (18. Januar 2014)

da geb ich Brez$$z recht warum immer das neu gespawne?
wie wäre es mit einfach akzeptieren wo man landet?
dann hat auch mehr vom survival aspekt und die küste ist nicht voller leichen ist ja schrecklich wenn man da langläuft.


----------



## Jack77 (18. Januar 2014)

@Brez$$z + efdev: Wieso versucht ihr nicht einfach zu akzeptieren das halt jeder eine andere Spielweise hat. Ich sehe nichts schlimmes daran zu versuchen an einer besseren Stelle zu spawnen, oder zum looten auf einen leeren Server zu switchen. Wenn Ihr anders spielen möchtet, dann macht es doch einfach, aber lasst jeden das Spiel auf seine Weise spielen. Und wenn man sich in einem "Survival-Horror-Zombie-Apokalypsen Game" darüber aufregt, dass man eine oder mehrere Leichen sieht, dann sollte man vllt. lieber das Spiel wechseln.
Gezieltes Bug using oder Combat logging während eines Kampfes finde ich auch unfair, aber es ist halt eine Alpha.


----------



## kero81 (18. Januar 2014)

Jack77, diese Spielweise ist aber so wie wenn Du versuchst in Tetris schnellstmöglich die Steine bis ganz oben hin zu bauen.  Einfach Falsch.


----------



## Jack77 (18. Januar 2014)

Naja, vllt. macht es mir aber wahnsinnigen Spaß die Steine ganz schnell bis oben hin zu bauen. Wieso stört es dich denn? Wenn es mir halt Bock macht, dann lass mich doch. Ich zwing dich ja nicht das gleiche zu tun...


----------



## kero81 (18. Januar 2014)

Mich stört das ja nicht, ich sage lediglich meine Meinung. 
Wieso stört es dich denn? Wenn es mir halt Bock macht, dann lass mich doch. Ich zwing dich ja nicht das gleiche zu tun...


----------



## -Fux- (18. Januar 2014)

Da es mit den Anfragen zur Steam-Gruppe so langsam überhand nimmt, bzw. in Frechheiten ausartet, habe ich den Startpost um folgenden Teil ergänzt:



> _Bitte beachtet dass ich euch nur schwer finden kann wenn euer Profil privat ist (Name wird in der Suche NICHT angezeigt)!
> Ähnlich verhält es sich mit "Allerwelts-Namen", ich sehe es nicht mehr ein, wenn Steam mir bei der Suche zu viele Ergebnisse anzeigt (es waren bei manchen weit über 2000 Treffer) diese zu durchsuchen!
> 
> Wer dies nicht beachtet, wird (vorerst) NICHT hinzugefügt und bekommt auch KEINE Antwort von mir._


----------



## RavionHD (18. Januar 2014)

Ich habe mir das Spiel vorgestern gekauft und bin ohne große Erwartungen da reingegangen, habe in 2 Tagen jedoch ganze 13 Stunden mit dem Spiel verbracht und es macht wirklich saumäßig Spaß!
Allein gestern habe ich mit einem Freund gut 6-7 Stunden gespielt, und es hat einfach sehr sehr sehr sehr viel Fun gemacht.
Mittlerweile sind wir in Besitz von 2 M4A1, 2 Magnum, 2 normale Handfeuerwaffen, 2 Schutzwesten, unheimlich viel Nahrung und Wasser und mehr als ausreichend Munition.
Das Spiel hat mich jetzt schon in den Bann gezogen, durch zukünftige Patches die den Spielumfang erweitern wird das sicher noch um einiges lustiger werden.


----------



## Brez$$z (18. Januar 2014)

Ich kann nicht verstehen wie du sowas auch noch verteidigst? 
In BF4 bei Rush, ist die aufgabe der Angreifer, anzugreifen. Wenn dein Team jetzt nur Campt und Sniped, regt dich 
das auch auf weil du dadurch verlierst und es nicht im sinne des erfinders ist. 

DayZ ist eine Simulation, wer die ganze zeit sich absichtlich killt oder server swicht wie noch was ist das auch nicht im Sinne
des erfinders. Das man es machen kann ändert nicht daran. Man kann auch bei Rot über die Ampel laufen, sollte man aber nicht oder



Jack77 schrieb:


> Gezieltes Bug using oder Combat logging während eines Kampfes finde ich auch unfair, aber es ist halt eine Alpha.



Darf ich jetzt Cheaten mit der begründung "is doch ne Alpha" ?!


----------



## Jack77 (18. Januar 2014)

Naja, ich versteh dich ja auf eine Art. Ich finde halt nur das man Dayz auf viele Arten erleben kann. Und ich finde man sollte hier im Forum halt keinem eine "richtige" Spielweise schön reden. In dem Spiel geht es ja nicht darum wie bei BF4 Rush ein gemeinsames Ziel zu erfüllen, sondern jeder kann so spielen wie er grad Bock hat. Und wenn er halt gerne auf einen leeren Server geht um fix zu looten, ist das in meinen Augen nichts schlimmes. Wenn du dir dein loot lieber hart erkämpfst (so wie ich auch manchmal) ist das natürlich auch i.O. Verstehste wat ich mein Mensch..?! *g


----------



## kero81 (18. Januar 2014)

Gehst Du auch in BF Statspadden? Wäre das gleiche. Verstehste wad ich meine Mensch?


----------



## Jack77 (18. Januar 2014)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht verstehen wie du sowas auch noch verteidigst?
> In BF4 bei Rush, ist die aufgabe der Angreifer, anzugreifen. Wenn dein Team jetzt nur Campt und Sniped, regt dich
> das auch auf weil du dadurch verlierst und es nicht im sinne des erfinders ist.
> 
> ...



so meinte ich das natürlich nicht, sondern nur das es jetzt in der alpha leider noch möglich ist (z.B. combat logging). Und das ich finde auf leeren servern zu  looten, oder sich zu killen, um an einem anderen Platz zu spawnen, hat in meinen Augen nichts mit cheaten zu tun. Wenn du das anders siehst ist es ja dein gutes Recht auch anders zu spielen. 

Für mich ist das Thema aber jetzt beendet.


----------



## lol2k (18. Januar 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Alter Schwede war das heute ne Tour. [...]
> Nach dem Filmende bin ich noch mit Henderson, Shicehaufen und Lol2k zum NEA gegangen, weil mir Munition brauchten. Allerdings sind wir trotz bester Absicherung auf dem Airfield in einen Hinterhalt geraten, so dass wir allesamt, bis auf "Shicehaufen" gefraggt wurden. Die Gegner haben aber auch nicht ganz sauber gespielt.



Man munkelt es lag der Fluch des Geisterschiffes auf uns! Über 4 Std. haben wir so gut wie keine Menschenseele gesehen - trotz vollem Server! Und kurz vor dem Erreichen des Schiffs nippeln uns aus mysteriösen Gründen die Leute weg (Datenbankfehler aka Spawn an der Küste ohne Gear)
Und zu guter letzt  zerlegen zwei Spieler innerhalb von einer Minute unser verbleibendes Team mithilfe von Serverhopping und Glitsches - ein bitteres Ende einer ach so schönen Wandertour. 
Man merkt dem Spiel einfach seinen unfertigen Zustand an! Oder war es doch der Fluch? Wie werden es wohl niemals herausfinden...



D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Nach ~ 4h Equipment sammeln, bin ich nun wieder die selbe Kampfmaschine wie vorher.



Ich spüre es ganz deutlich - der Tod liegt in der Luft. Heute wird es bleihaltig!


----------



## Mewkew (18. Januar 2014)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht verstehen wie du sowas auch noch verteidigst?
> In BF4 bei Rush, ist die aufgabe der Angreifer, anzugreifen. Wenn dein Team jetzt nur Campt und Sniped, regt dich
> das auch auf weil du dadurch verlierst und es nicht im sinne des erfinders ist.
> 
> ...


 

Recht hast du natürlich Brez, aber bedenke auch den Zustand des Spiels. Es ist auch nicht im sinne des erfinders, das es noch keine loot-spawn-mechanik gibt. Wenn du pech hast und auf einem server landest der schon total durchgelootet ist, stirbste ganz leicht an hunger oder anderen banalen dingen. Dann kann man entweder die suizid tour fortsetzten, oder auf einen anderne sever wechseln, um zumindest zugang zu loot zu haben. Von daher kann man dieses "loot-logging" zwar kritisieren, aber auch nachvollziehen. Sobald das Loot auch ohne server neustart respawnt, ändert sich das natürlich. Ich habe das bei meinen ersten 5 leben auch so gemacht in denen es erstmal nur darum ging die spielmechanik, karte und waffen kennen zu lernen. Ab dem siebten leben habe ich dann aber meist alles dem zufall bzw. dem server überlassen, weil es für mich die immersion verstärkt hat.


----------



## henderson m. (18. Januar 2014)

Die leute die sich darüber aufregen dass man suicid macht für einen besseren spawnpoint oder auf einem leeren server von nord osten nach süd westen läuft, damit man nicht 1 stunde lang auf offenem feld herumlaufen muss- sind die ersten die auf den leeren servern herumkriechen und nach gear suchen und mich anflehen sie zu töten...
Immer das gleiche geflame. Einfach erbärmlich. 
Macht doch bitte mal nen eigenen DayZ ,,KRITIKER" thread, da man anscheinen hier bald nicht mehr seine erfahrungen und storys kundtun kann ohne nen shitstorm an schwachsinnigen posts zu bekommen.
Wir haben gestern ich glaube über 6 stunden am stück gespielt und fast die ganze karte abgegrast und sind in ein ordentliches feuergefecht gekommen mit leuten welche die position auf einem anderen server geändert haben, so dass einer von ihnen hinter uns gespawnt ist - und uns alle getötet. Wir haben trotzdem kein combat logging durchgeführt und haben uns mit erhobenen hauptes ne kugel eingefangen. Dann isses wohl kein problem dass einer von den 4 kameraden 3x suicid macht damit er zumindest in der gleichen himmelsrichtung spawnt wie die anderen 3 kollegen...

Und die leute die sich darüber aufregen - ihr seid die ersten die alt - f4 drücken sobald ihr nen schuss hört!


----------



## Brez$$z (18. Januar 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> Die leute die sich darüber aufregen dass man suicid macht für einen besseren spawnpoint oder auf einem leeren server von nord osten nach süd westen läuft, damit man nicht 1 stunde lang auf offenem feld herumlaufen muss- sind die ersten die auf den leeren servern herumkriechen und nach gear suchen und mich anflehen sie zu töten...
> Immer das gleiche geflame. Einfach erbärmlich.
> Macht doch bitte mal nen eigenen DayZ ,,KRITIKER" thread, da man anscheinen hier bald nicht mehr seine erfahrungen und storys kundtun kann ohne nen shitstorm an schwachsinnigen posts zu bekommen.
> Wir haben gestern ich glaube über 6 stunden am stück gespielt und fast die ganze karte abgegrast und sind in ein ordentliches feuergefecht gekommen mit leuten welche die position auf einem anderen server geändert haben, so dass einer von ihnen hinter uns gespawnt ist - und uns alle getötet. Wir haben trotzdem kein combat logging durchgeführt und haben uns mit erhobenen hauptes ne kugel eingefangen. Dann isses wohl kein problem dass einer von den 4 kameraden 3x suicid macht damit er zumindest in der gleichen himmelsrichtung spawnt wie die anderen 3 kollegen...
> ...


 
    Schöne behauptung, ich hab mich noch kein eines mal bei eimen Combat ausgeloggt, auch nicht in der Mod.
Und ich mache immer das beste aus meinem Spawn und hab mich noch nie mit absicht umgebracht!

Tut mir leid das ich mich an Leuten störe die jegliche mittel nutzen um es besser zu haben. 
Auf leeren Servern loote, um dann auf vollen Servern leute abzuballern ist in meinen Augen nicht Sinn der Sache. 
Ich bin Glücklich sobald es Privat Hive gibt, dann bleiben mir solche Kinder vom Hals


----------



## efdev (18. Januar 2014)

das sollte auch nicht als geflame aufgefasst werden ich finde nur das es den sinn des spiels ein wenig zerstört den zufalls spawn gibt es nicht ohne grund.

warum fühlt ihr euch immer gleich persönlich angegriffen wenn jemand eure spiel taktik nicht gleich auf anhieb für gut befindet!
klar jeder spielt auf seine weiße schön und gut ist aber auch kein ausrede für alles.


----------



## cap82 (18. Januar 2014)

Wir haben gestern schon festgestellt, dass hier einige mit Kritik nicht umgehen können. Manche müssen's halt erst noch lernen.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (18. Januar 2014)

All das Loot (in Bild 1) habe ich in der Stadt (Bild 2) gefunden. Weiß jmd., welche der Städte (Bild 3) "besser" ist?


----------



## assko (18. Januar 2014)

Lauf geradeaus weiter da war ich gestern auch da hab ich Wasser und Essen gefunden


----------



## lol2k (18. Januar 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> All das Loot (in Bild 1) habe ich in der Stadt (Bild 2) gefunden. Weiß jmd., welche der Städte (Bild 3) "besser" ist?


 Du hast dort Polana und Staroye auf dem Schild! Geradeaus weiter nach Polana, danach nach Berezino für weiteren loot! (siehe Karte)


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (18. Januar 2014)

Will jmd. mit kommen? xD


----------



## FlashLP (18. Januar 2014)

Servus Leute,

ich möchte das problem mit DayZ Standalone und dem Router Neustart ansprechen.

Für alle die behaupten es sei unmöglich möchte ich sagen, dass es doch möglich ist und ich habe alles getestet, von Ports öffnen (Ports von Steam DayZ offen) ,Firewall komplett aus,
Anti Virus aus,Spiel neu installieren usw.
Ich hab sogar mit dem Steam Support geschrieben, die natürlich das Problem mir in die Schuhe geschoben haben und mich direkt an den Support von DayZ weitergeleitet haben.
Dort sagte man ich soll das Spiel neu installieren bla bla immer die gleiche Leier.
Ich weiss nicht wie es das Spiel schafft aber es passiert NUR bei DayZ und sowas ist mir in über 20 Jahren als Gamer noch nie untergekommen dass ein Spiel Zugriff auf meine Hardware in dem Fall dem Router hat.
Nur weil es bei den meisten funktioniert bedeutet es nicht dass es das Problem nicht gibt.
Ich spiele schon lange Arma 2 DayZ und finde die Standalone Version super aber sowas mit dem Router Neustart ist ein No Go!

Auf meinem Youtube Kanal hab ich ein Video davon gemacht, da viele meinten mich flamen zu müssen nur weil ich ihre schöne perfekte Welt von DayZ mit der Wahrheit zerstöre. 
Nämlich der Wahrheit, dass diese Grütze niemals so früh hätte released werden dürfen.Aber es gehen Gerüchte herum dass Dean Hall die Kohle ausgegangen ist,was aber ein anderes Thema ist.
Probleme mit der Software in einer Alpha verstehe ich ja noch aber der Rest is ne große Lachnummer.

Hier der Link meines Videos: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qv1rIU3gsi8

Ich nehme gerne Tipps entgegen die das Problem beheben nur kommt mir nicht mit so Sachen wie Firewall,Ports usw. Die Möglichkeiten habe ich alle schon ausgeschöpft.

Liebe Grüße

Euer Flash


----------



## keinnick (18. Januar 2014)

FlashLP schrieb:


> ich möchte das problem mit DayZ Standalone und dem Router Neustart ansprechen.



Und warum machst Du es nicht? Worum geht's denn genau (ohne dass ich mir jetzt ein Video ansehen muss)?

Btw: Dass plötzlich die komplette Internetverbindung weg ist, passiert auch in anderen Spielen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/battlefield/315222-battlefield-4-disconnects-ganzes-inet-weg.html


----------



## lol2k (18. Januar 2014)

FlashLP schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> 
> ich möchte das problem mit DayZ Standalone und dem Router Neustart ansprechen.



Moin FlashLP, 
erstmal herzlich willkommen in diesem Forum! 

Dein erster Post und gleich ein wutentbrannter Kommentar zu DayZ? Da bist du bei uns genau richtig - hier leidet jeder, nur unter anderen Symptomen..ähm - Bugs! 
Erst nachdem ich dein Video gesehen habe, habe ich verstanden worum es eigentlich geht. Dieser Bug ist mir beispielsweise unbekannt, ich kenne bislang niemanden bei dem das Problem permanent aufgetreten ist. 
Am Besten wendest du dich an den Steam Support und bittest um Rückerstattung deines Geldes, da technische Probleme vorherrschen die scheinbar nicht ohne weiteres gelöst werden können.
Ein Kollege von mir hatte ein Problem mit seiner Maus (die "sprang" förmlich über den Bildschirm) und hat sein Geld ebenfalls zurück erhalten.




FlashLP schrieb:


> Auf meinem Youtube Kanal hab ich ein Video davon gemacht, da viele meinten mich flamen zu müssen nur weil ich ihre schöne perfekte Welt von DayZ mit der Wahrheit zerstöre.
> Nämlich der Wahrheit, dass diese Grütze niemals so früh hätte released werden dürfen.Aber es gehen Gerüchte herum dass Dean Hall die Kohle ausgegangen ist,was aber ein anderes Thema ist.
> Probleme mit der Software in einer Alpha verstehe ich ja noch aber der Rest is ne große Lachnummer.



Nun, ich bin der Meinung dass ein "Künstler" sein Werk veröffentlichen kann wenn er es für richtig hält. Auch den Preis kann er bestimmen - wir leben schließlich in einer freien Marktwirtschaft! 
Wenn du dich als Käufer dafür entscheidest ein unfertiges Produkt zu kaufen, vor dem sogar Rocket selbst warnt (im Promovideo, auf der Steam Early Access Seite & HP von BI, sowie im Spiel selbst(!), dann weiß man als mündiger Bürger doch auf welches "Risiko" man sich da eingelassen hat.
Es ist einfach nicht fair zu behaupten, dass man in diesem Punkt arglistig getäuscht wurde!
Und Gerüchte sind immer mit Vorsicht zu genießen - ich sag nur: "Die _Bild_ sprach als erstes mit dem Toten".


----------



## henderson m. (18. Januar 2014)

Lol2k trifft den nagel wie immer auf den punkt


----------



## Jack77 (18. Januar 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> Lol2k trifft den nagel wie immer auf den punkt


 
und auf den Kopf! *g


----------



## lol2k (18. Januar 2014)

Am kommenden Montag erscheint die Vorabversion (experimental build) des nächsten Patches. Dieser bringt bug fixes und neue Inhalte, die innerhalb der letzten zwei Wochen entstanden sind, mit sich.
Bis dieser _experimental build_ zum _stable build_ erklärt wird (und somit released werden kann) vergeht allerdings noch etwas Zeit! Angepeilt wird Freitag (24.01).
_
"Please note that we do not expect that this build will be quickly posted  to stable branch as we anticipate at least one more update will occur to  Experimental prior to being pushed to stable. Only a limited number of  servers will be running this version, so be aware slots may be limited.  Once we have confirmed this build is functioning correctly we will  announce more information about the release to stable branch._"

"We expect stable to be updated before the end of that week (by Friday 24 January 2014)"


Um diese Version testen zu können, klickt ihr in eurer Steam Library mit einem Rechtsklick auf DayZ >> Properties (Eigenschaften) >> Reiter "Betas" und wählt dort "experimental - preview testing version" aus.
Um die Entscheidung rückgängig zu machen genügt ein Wechsel auf "NONE - Opt out of all beta programs". Laut Rocket gibt es zwei verschiedene Datenbanken, sodass ein Wechsel keine Probleme nach sich ziehen sollte.


*Does my saved character get affected in experimental branch?*
"_No. It runs on a different database, so any changes will not affect your character on stable branch._"


Nachfolgend die Details der Änderungen:

*Fixed:*


Niosh mask (respirator) inventory size fixed to 1/1 slot.
Missing strings for BE popup for alternate languages, set to English while translations are being done.
Reduced dispersion of FNX45 (from 0.05 to 0.03)
Balanced stomach capacity,
Added stuffed notifier (instead of sickness when full up)
 Eating and drinking animations properly set for tablets/disinfectants
Version number in server browser and details
Saline transfusion doesn't refill full blood
Charcoal and Tetracycline tablets won't give sick badge if you aren't actually sick
Player aim run speed updated, weapon position changed and improved for first person view
Glitches on right hand while moving and while giving taunt fixed
 Players can't pile backpacks inside of another backpacks,  backpack-inception style. You can only put one backpack inside of  another backpack if the backpack that is being put inside is empty.
 Magnum speedloader should be spawning now
 Number of backpacks spawning lowered
 Number of .357 Pythons spawning lowered.
 Number of M4A1s spawning lowered
 Dead character cleanup performed at 10 minutes past death
 Removed scripted server teleporting check as now managed by engine
*New:*


Editable character name in main menu
Hive, mode and time columns in server browser
Database support for sub hives. (Sub-private, Hardcore/Regular public)
DayZServer.exe support for sub hives.
Signature verification against PBOs
 Added shotgun speedloader into loot spawns
 Added box of 20 pieces .357 rounds into loot spawns
 Added color variants of all shoes into loot spawns
 Added Hiking pants (both long and short ones) and Canvas pants including their color variants into loot spawns
 Added hacksaw into the loot spawns
 Added shotgun into loot spawns
Berry picking
Added Hacksaw into loot spawns
Saw-off shotgun recipe
Opening cans with saw
Painting Mosin now supported w/ spraypaint
 Added spraypaint can into loot spawns
 Coastal harbor town of Svetloyarsk (and surrounding areas)
Quelle


----------



## sinchilla (18. Januar 2014)

na das hört sich doch gut an



> Removed scripted server teleporting check as now managed by engine


 soll ich das so verstehen das serverhopping nicht mehr möglich ist?! das wäre fein! wurde gestern erst erschossen weil neben mir im fluhafengebäude einer spawnte...bevor ich die grad aufgehobene magnum laden konnte war ich scho tot


----------



## RayasVati (18. Januar 2014)

guckt mal http://cloud-3.steampowered.com/ugc/666831483077619675/6894D34BD1FA2E269F03F4AC056E170DD95303C1/

das war toll xD der war irgendwie abwesend und n kumpel so...mach mal n foto


----------



## Ceon026 (18. Januar 2014)

Was machen wir falsch?

Ich hab mein Kumpel Blut abgenommen und es mit dem Start Kit kombiniert, danach hat er mir das Blut verabreicht und ich bin in Ohnmacht gefallen , das zweimal..
Ist das ein Bug oder was machen wir falsch?


----------



## cap82 (18. Januar 2014)

Eure Blutgruppen sind nicht kompatibel.

Du must als erstes mit nem Test Kit eure Blutgruppen bestimmen.

Dann haste hier ne Übersicht, wer was empfangen kann:

*Blutgruppen*


O kann an O, A, B oder AB gespendet werden
A kann an A oder AB gespendet werden
B kann an B oder AB gespendet werden
AB kann nur an AB gespendet werden
(-) kann an (-) oder (+) gespendet werden
(+) kann nur an (+) gespendet werden


----------



## lol2k (19. Januar 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> soll ich das so verstehen das serverhopping nicht mehr möglich ist?!



Leider  nicht, es verhindert aber das "zurücksetzen" auf eine vorherige  Position des Charakters. (Es wurde gemunkelt dass dieser Fehler erzeugt  wird, sobald man seine Fäuste hebt und anschließend zu rennen beginnt.)




RayasVati schrieb:


> guckt mal http://cloud-3.steampowered.com/ugc/666831483077619675/6894D34BD1FA2E269F03F4AC056E170DD95303C1/


 
Wow, hast du mehrere Bildschirme? Die Auflösung haut rein! 
Hat der Pantomime auf dem Screenshot eure Fotosession eigentlich überlebt?


----------



## D4rkResistance (19. Januar 2014)

War mal wieder'n echt hammer Abend heute! Hab natürlich wieder reichlich Story-, Video- und Bildmaterial für euch:

War vorhin mit AwesomePeanut, Henderson, lol2k, Sinchilla und Phantom unterwegs. Nachdem ich gestern ~ 4h mein Gear aufgerüstet habe, waren heute wieder ein paar Abenteuer geplant. Heute haben Bambis bei mir eindeutig verspielt. Denen traue ich nie wieder! Wir waren also zu fünft in Polana und da kam ein Bambi an...hatte nur eine Axt dabei! Habe ihn also freundlich, wie ich bin dazu aufgefordert seine Axt einzustecken. Hat er dann auch getan. Ich habe ihn gefragt ob er sich uns, bis zur Militärbase, anschließen möchte. Er hat zugestimmt. Als wir dann Richtung Gorka liefen (zu Sechst), fragte er mich über den Voice-Chat, ob die Stadt in der Ferne Gorka wäre. Ich bestätigte ihm dies. (Fehler Nr.1)

Anschließend bin ich mit ihm in Gorka Häuser looten gewesen, eigentlich nur, damit ich ihm im Blick habe, während die anderen am Brunnen entspannten. Nach ~ 10 Min. looten, fragte er mich ob wir zu der Farm dort gehen könnten. Ich sagte ihm aber, das ich dort schon war und da nie etwas liegt. Er meinte aber er hätte dort schon was gefunden. Also gingen wir zu der Farm und entfernten und somit immer weiter von den Kollegen. (Fehler Nr. 2)

Als ich ihn auf der Farm dazu drängte, das meine Kollegen gern weiter möchten, sagte er mir, er brauche nur noch einen Moment. Etwa 1min später sah ich auf einmal einen feindlichen, schwer bewaffneten Spieler auf dem Gelände der Farm herumlaufen, den ich natürlich ohne zu Zögern unter Beschuss nahm. Nach etwa 3-4 Salven spürte ich einen starken Schmerz an der Schulter, hörte mit dem Zielen auf und sah, wie der Bambi mit der Axt auf mich einschlug. Ich drehte mich natürlich sofort um und schickte ihn ins Nirvana. Meine Kollegen kamen auch angerannt, wurden aber von dem feindlichen Schützen beschossen, sodass 2 ums Leben kamen. Der feindliche Schütze konnte fliehen, die verbliebenen aus unserem Squad aber zum Glück auch! 

*Mein neues Motto: Never trust a bambi!*

Später am Abend, nachdem ich mich entsprechend aufgeheilt habe und die gestorbenen Kollegen wieder zu uns gestoßen sind, hatten wir noch Lust auf eine weitere Schießerei am Airfield. Also sind wir auf einen vollen 40 Slot Server gejoined und haben das Militärcamp am NWA gelootet. Ich habe dort u.a. mit lol2k und AwesomePeanut den Bereuch gesichert, während Henderson das Loot beschafft hat. Die gesamte Looting-Aktion verlief ohne nennenswerte Probleme. Nachdem das Loot verteilt wurde, erblickte lol2k auf einmal Spielerbewegungen im Westen. 

Henderson, verrückt wie er ist...natürlich direkt losgerannt und im TS geschriehen "Yeah...endlich Action!! Killsss, ich will Killss!" oder so ähnlich auf jeden Fall! xD Awesome und ich, sind hinter der Mauer in Stellung gegangen. Der gegnerische 4-Mann Squad maschierte von Westen in das Militärcamp ein. Mein Puls stieg und stieg. Ich informierte Henderson, der inzwischen hinter einem Turm im Camp Deckung gesucht hatte, über die genauen Spielerbewegungen innerhalb des Camps. 

Aufgrund meines hohen Adrenalinpegels, kann ich gar nicht mehr genau sagen, was passiert ist. Auf jeden Fall hat es einer der feindlichen Spieler geschafft Henderson mit der Axt bewusstlos zu schlagen....ich bin natürlich sofort zur Lücke in der Mauer gesprintet, habe mich dort zur Seite gelehnt und den Angreifer unter Beschuss genommen. Dieser war auch sofort tot. Anschließend habe ich mich wieder ein wenig zurückgezogen und gesehen, das ein weiterer Spieler in Richtung der Mauerlücke lief. Ich also meine M4 im Anschlag auf die Lücke, gewartet bis der "Depp" hindurch lief und dann das gleiche Spiel wieder....3-4 Salven in seine Richtung (ca. 50m) und auch er darf nun künftig erstmal die Küste erkunden. Leider entwischte uns einer der gegnerischen Spieler, der sich vor Angst wahrscheinlich in die Hose geschi**en hatte. Aufgrund der Tatsache, das ich eh schon viel Munition hatte, und nun auch noch beide von mir gekillte Leichen gelootet habe, habe ich nun etwas mehr als 700 Patronen für meine M4! Ich bezweifle also, dass ich in nächster Zeit Munitionsprobleme kriegen werde. 

Das war's erstmal mit der heutigen Storyline. Allerdings habe ich auch noch ein Video und zwei Screenshots für euch:

Da ich eben noch unser gestriges Expeditionsvideo auf Youtube veröffentlicht habe, bzw. den ersten Part von zwei, kann ich euch dieses hier jetzt vorstellen. Ich hoffe es gefällt euch:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYY44_eEBug


*Und hier die Screenshots:*


----------



## RayasVati (19. Januar 2014)

lol2k schrieb:


> Leider  nicht, es verhindert aber das "zurücksetzen" auf eine vorherige  Position des Charakters. (Es wurde gemunkelt dass dieser Fehler erzeugt  wird, sobald man seine Fäuste hebt und anschließend zu rennen beginnt.)  Wow, hast du mehrere Bildschirme? Die Auflösung haut rein!  Hat der Pantomime auf dem Screenshot eure Fotosession eigentlich überlebt?



Hallo. Ja eyefinity nutze ich 3 mal füll Hd.  Wir haben ihn noch verbunden irgend welche Medikamente reingepumpt  und sind weiter. Meine Jungs und ich sind immer friedlich. 
Gestern wurden wir natürlich wieder volle Bude angegriffen mit 3 tote und ich als einziger Überlebender. Viele töten einfach nur. Habt ihr einen Favorit Server? Ich bin meist in einem German/English


----------



## RavionHD (19. Januar 2014)

@D4rkResistance 

Hast Du die ganze Geschichte auch aufgenommen?


----------



## D4rkResistance (19. Januar 2014)

Nein, leider nicht! Mit lowFPS rumrennen ist eine Sache, damit während einer Schießerei klarkommen eine ganz andere!


----------



## sinchilla (19. Januar 2014)

is heut abend jemand am start? bin grad am NEA & versuche die infektion von nem zombie zu bekämpfen...wenn jemand antibiotika hat bitte melden.

@ dark resistance & die anderen von gestern, wir sollten vllt. die nächsten male etwas taktischer vorgehen & nicht mehr gutgläubig einem fremden glauben...der uns voll in einen hinterhalt führt

& wenn wir einen fremden mitnehmen nur noch in handschellen


----------



## D4rkResistance (19. Januar 2014)

Ohh nee, nicht schon wieder! xD Waren gestern in dem großen Ort an der Nord-Ost-Küste, wo ich den Namen immer vergesse, Berlizto oder so ähnlich. Hab dort im Krankenhaus Antibiotika gefundwn. Allerdings nur 17%. Sollte eigentlich mein Eigenbedarf darstellen, nachdem ich dir gestern schon meine 34% gegeben hatte. 

Was machst du ständig mit den Zombies, dass du immer infiziert bist? Schläfste mit denen oder was?   

Kann dir meins heute aber gerne geben. Müssen halt danach nochmal neue KHs looten. Wollten uns doch heute eh noch Elektro und Cherno auf nem leeren Server anschauen. Und in beiden Städten gibbet große KHs.


----------



## cap82 (19. Januar 2014)

Also nen Survivor mitzunehmen wäre dür mich schonmal nix.
Ausserdem niemals alleine mit nem Survivor sein, es braucht mindestens eine Absicherung. Warum haben die anderen am Brunnen rum gechillt?
Selber Schuld würd ich da mal sagen...
Regel Nr.1: Du bestimmst den Ablauf, nicht der Survivor! Somit hast du die Situation immer im Griff.
Und aus dieser Erfahrung jetzt drauf zu schließen, alle Survivor sind doof, halte ich auch für blöd.


----------



## henderson m. (19. Januar 2014)

Cap82 deine klugscheisserei und kritik an jeden einzelnen wort das wir schreiben geht mir schon tierisch aufn sack.


----------



## D4rkResistance (19. Januar 2014)

Alles klar Mr. Optimismus! Teilweise gebe ich dir recht. Ich habe den Bambi einfach unterschätzt weil von ihm alleine keine Gefahr ausging. Kann ja keiner ahnen, das er seinem bewaffneten Kumpel nach Gorka schickt, um uns zu dezimieren.

Und eine Absicherung brauche ich nicht, bei einem Survivor. Ich hab meine eigene Absicherung in Form meines rechten Zeigefingers! 

Zumal wir/ich dem Bambi extrem geholfen haben. Nahrung, Munition, etc. Da rechnet man einfach nicht mit sowas! Ich werde zukünftig allerdings keinen Bambis mehr trauen. Nur noch KoS oder kurz helfen, aber auf keinen Fall eskortieren.

Aber man lernt ja bekanntlich aus seinen Fehlern.


----------



## cap82 (19. Januar 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> Cap82 deine klugscheisserei und kritik an jeden einzelnen wort das wir schreiben geht mir schon tierisch aufn sack.



Das war eigentlich eher als Ratschlag gedacht, ihr könnt auch weiterhin so vorgehen wie bisher, ist ja euch überlassen.
So wie sich die geschichte liest, war es eben in meinen Augen sehr fahrlässig. 
Und dass du jetzt deswegen grad wieder so an die decke gehst, bestätigt mir wieder meine vermutung, dass du die reife noch nicht hast. Aber das kommt ja vielleicht noch



D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Alles klar Mr. Optimismus! Teilweise gebe ich dir recht. Ich habe den Bambi einfach unterschätzt weil von ihm alleine keine Gefahr ausging. Kann ja keiner ahnen, das er seinem bewaffneten Kumpel nach Gorka schickt, um uns zu dezimieren.
> 
> Zumal wir/ich dem Bambi extrem geholfen haben. Nahrung, Munition, etc. Da rechnet man einfach nicht mit sowas! Ich werde zukünftig allerdings keinen Bambis mehr trauen. Nur noch KoS oder kurz helfen, aber auf keinen Fall eskortieren.
> 
> Aber man lernt ja bekanntlich aus seinen Fehlern.



Eskortieren ist ja ok, aber dann immer in der gruppe und mit Absicherung. Dann sollte auch so ein Hinterhalt kein Problem sein.


----------



## D4rkResistance (19. Januar 2014)

@Cap: Im Nachhinein macht man natürlich immer alles besser. Aber während dem Zocken macht man leider Fehler, die teilweise tödlich ausgehen können. Das merkt man aber leider erst, wenns schon zu spät ist.

Mich würde mal gerne interessieren, wie viele DayZ Spielstunden du im Steam stehen hast, da du scheinbar extrem viel über das richtige Verhalten im Spiel weißt!? 

Oder isses nur Klugscheißerei und du warst in Wirklichkeit noch nie in solchen Situationen?


----------



## efdev (19. Januar 2014)

@ henderson m.
nimm dir doch bitte mal ein beispiel an D4rk er ist wenigstens nicht direkt so unfreundlich wie du es bist!! dass war nur ein bisschen kritik/tipp von cap82 und kein spiel so wie ich oder lass es ganz wie du es immer interpretierst.

@D4rk 
tja sowas passiert hin und wieder normalerweiße sind die leute dankbar und freundlich wenn man ihnen hilft.
eskortieren würde ich aber generell eher nicht wäre mir das risiko zu hoch, lieber etwas helfen und dann den bambi wieder sich selbst überlassen.

und das was cap sagt hat nix mit klugscheiserei zu tun es sind grundlagen in dayz gehe immer vom schlimmsten aus dann bist du am sichersten.


----------



## sinchilla (19. Januar 2014)

@dark

bin noch von gestern infizierrt gewesen bin nicht mehr sick...2 packungen vitamintabletten & ne packung kohletabletten haben wohl geholfen

bin nun wieder gut bewaffnet mit m4 & magnum trinken & essen hab ich auch genug- also bereit fürn krieg bloß nen vernünftiges visier brauch ich noch mein m68 is damaged

mal so nebenbei: hat jemand nether von euch? habs mir gestern geholt kam aber noch nicht wirklich zum spielen...die grafik war ja sehr ernüchternd...alles auf anschlag & 2560er auflösung aber so dolle siehts net aus dafür läuft es aber flüssig


----------



## cap82 (19. Januar 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> @Cap: Im Nachhinein macht man natürlich immer alles besser. Aber während dem Zocken macht man leider Fehler, die teilweise tödlich ausgehen können. Das merkt man aber leidet erst, wenns schon zu spät ist.
> 
> Mich würde mal gerne interessieren, wie viele DayZ Spielstunden du im Steam stehen hast, da du scheinbar extrem viel über das richtige Verhalten im Spiel weißt!?
> 
> Oder isses nur Klugscheißerei und du warst in Wirklichkeit noch nie in solchen Situationen?



Wichtig ist, dass man aus den Fehlern lernt. 

Zur Frage wegen den Spielstunden: Ich habe in der Standalone 50 Stunden gespielt, jedoch gab es da ja auch noch die Mod vorher, die ja ne Mod der Erweiterung Operation Arrowhead ist, und da sind es 495 Stunden bisher. 
Ob das jetzt Klugscheißerei ist, oder auf Erfahrungswerten beruht, kannst du selbst beurteilen.


----------



## Elvis_Cooper (19. Januar 2014)

hmmm, also ich war gestern auch alleine unterwegs und hab 2 völlig plan- und hilflose Bambis gefunden. Hab ihnen erstmal mit Nahrung und Bandagen ausgeholfen und sie zum nächsten Brunnen geführt danach hab sie dann mit geschleift, war aufem weg nach Elektro und wollte ihnen da nen paar Äxte besorgen und hab ihnen die Zombies vom hals gehalten. Leider ist dann der Server abgestürzt und ich hab sie nicht wiedergefunden. Die zwei waren total dankbar auch wenn sie im ersten Moment total eingeschüchtert waren als ich auf sie zugerannt kam  

Sind halt auch solche Erfahrungen die man macht, fand das ein sehr schönes gefühl den beiden geholfen zu haben. Aber ok ich spiel auch auf servern wo PVP unerwünscht ist, was ja nicht heißt dass es keine Leute gibt die einen übern haufen schießen, aber im allgemeinen ist da die Stimmung schon eher freundlich. Hab aufem Balota Airfield 2 Typen getroffen die nicht sofort auf mich geschossen haben, haben dann kruz gequatscht und sind weiter looten gegangen. Ich würd nie nem Bambi bei Kontakt erschießen, ich wär froh gewesen wenn ich jemand getroffen hätte der mir am Anfang ein bisschen unter die Arme gegriffen hätte 

Naja, ich bleib erstmal der nette Bambihelfer vom Dienst und versuch den leuten eher zu helfen. Heißt aber nicht dass ich Pazifist bin, wenns um die eigene haut geht wird sich natürlich verteidigt, aber ich trete eben nicht als Aggressor auf

In diesem Sinne
frohes überleben


----------



## Learcor (19. Januar 2014)

Hey Leute,

erstmal vielen Dank für diesen Thread, die Karte und Tipps sind wirklich nützlich. 
Außerdem hätte ich da mal ne Frage. Und zwar ziehe ich bis jetzt immer alleine durch die Gegend (bis jetzt hat mich jeder getötet, den ich getroffen habe...) und da passiert es eben schon mal, dass man blutet. Nun meine Frage: Meine Chara geht ziemlich gut, doch irgendwie bleibt der Bildschirm leicht grau. Sollte Blut nicht von alleine regeneriert werden, wenn es dem Chara gut geht?

Achja und nochwas, funktioniert die Charakteranpassung nur bei mir nicht oder ist die auch noch nit Implementiert?


----------



## henderson m. (19. Januar 2014)

efdev schrieb:


> @ henderson m.
> nimm dir doch bitte mal ein beispiel an D4rk er ist wenigstens nicht direkt so unfreundlich wie du es bist!!
> und das was cap sagt hat nix mit klugscheiserei zu tun es sind grundlagen in dayz gehe immer vom schlimmsten aus dann bist du am sichersten.



ok stimmt sorry dafür, war wohl ein bisschen zu harsch von mir. war nich so gemeint. 
Wir sind natürlich immer für tipps von MOD-Veteranen dankbar - auch wenn man manche erfahrung auch selber machen muss 

LG


----------



## Shicehaufen (19. Januar 2014)

Learcor schrieb:


> Hey Leute,  erstmal vielen Dank für diesen Thread, die Karte und Tipps sind wirklich nützlich. Außerdem hätte ich da mal ne Frage. Und zwar ziehe ich bis jetzt immer alleine durch die Gegend (bis jetzt hat mich jeder getötet, den ich getroffen habe...) und da passiert es eben schon mal, dass man blutet. Nun meine Frage: Meine Chara geht ziemlich gut, doch irgendwie bleibt der Bildschirm leicht grau. Sollte Blut nicht von alleine regeneriert werden, wenn es dem Chara gut geht?  Achja und nochwas, funktioniert die Charakteranpassung nur bei mir nicht oder ist die auch noch nit Implementiert?



Schau mal bei Tab ob da Helling steht, wenn ja musst du dich gedulden bis da wieder Farbe ins Spiel kommt. Immer schon essen und trinken, mein char war nach etwa einer Dreiviertel Stunde wieder "healthy".

Edit: nicht übertreiben beim essen und trinken. Wenn die erste "ich bin voll" Meldung kommt bitte aufhören. Hab mich mehr als einmal überfressen und deswegen gebrochen


----------



## efdev (19. Januar 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> ok stimmt sorry dafür, war wohl ein bisschen zu harsch von mir. war nich so gemeint.
> Wir sind natürlich immer für tipps von MOD-Veteranen dankbar - auch wenn man manche erfahrung auch selber machen muss
> 
> LG


 
kein problem mich stört das ganze auch nicht.
es gibt halt leute die fühlen sich von deiner tonlage auch leicht angegriffen das führt dann halt nur zu streitereien die keiner brauch.


@T
das mit der charakteranpassung musst du machen bevor du neu spawnst als tod-> charackter erstellen -> spawnen mit diesen charakter (jedes mal aufs neue ansonsten gibt es nen random char).


----------



## Learcor (19. Januar 2014)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Schau mal bei Tab ob da Helling steht, wenn ja musst du dich gedulden bis da wieder Farbe ins Spiel kommt. Immer schon essen und trinken, mein char war nach etwa einer Dreiviertel Stunde wieder "healthy".


 
Ne da steht nix. Du meinst schon da, wo sonst hungry,... steht?  
Ich geb meinen Chara immer nur zu essen und trinken, wenn er hungrig oder eben durstig ist. Muss ich den also mehr geben damit ich geheilt werde?


----------



## lol2k (19. Januar 2014)

cap82 schrieb:


> [...]jedoch gab es da ja auch noch die Mod vorher, die ja ne Mod der Erweiterung Operation Arrowhead ist, und da sind es 495 Stunden bisher.
> Ob das jetzt Klugscheißerei ist, oder auf Erfahrungswerten beruht [...]



Clash of Generations! 
Erfahrung vs. Neugier & Optimismus.
Als alter Hase bin ich bspw. aus allen Wolken gefallen als ich mit Dark und seinen Jungs unterwegs war und auf jeden Zombie geschossen wurde - geschossen!!! 
Ich beobachte vieles mit einem Schmunzeln, ein "Richtig" oder "Falsch" gibt es in meinen Augen selten. Nur etwas, das sich als sinnvoll herausgestellt hat (Erfahrungswert), wie cap82 bereits sagte.
Aber selbst das ligitimiert nicht seine Sichtweise als Maßstab vorzugeben.  
In 6 Monaten können wir ja nochmal drüber sinnieren wie man am längsten überlebt!


----------



## Robonator (19. Januar 2014)

Ich habe nun den EXLX-Teamspeak Server so umgestellt das Leute ohne Rechte nicht mehr in die Channel joinen können. 
Dazu hab ich eine DayZ Gruppe erstellt. Jeder auf dem Server mit Rechten sollte nun bitte nur noch die "DayZ" Gruppe an die DayZ-Spieler vergeben und nicht mehr die "Freunde" Gruppe.
Sollte jemand noch Rechte benötigen, dann bitte an eine Admin, Member oder Kompanieführer mit Link zum PCGH-Profil wenden. 
Warum der Link? Damit sichergestellt werden kann das ihr auch wirklich von hier seid.
Es gab in letzter Zeit vermehrt irgendwelche Trolle etc die es dann auch z.B. nicht für nötig hielten zu sagen wer sie sind. Sowas soll in Zukunft vermieden werden, deswegen die Änderung.


----------



## Shicehaufen (19. Januar 2014)

Learcor schrieb:


> Ne da steht nix. Du meinst schon da, wo sonst hungry,... steht? Ich geb meinen Chara immer nur zu essen und trinken, wenn er hungrig oder eben durstig ist. Muss ich den also mehr geben damit ich geheilt werde?



Wie schon beschrieben, drücke TAB (tabulatortaste mittig Links auf deiner Tastatur) und gucke mal was dort rechts mittig über deinem Charakter "Portrait" als Status steht. Healing, du heilst. Healthy, du bist top fit.


----------



## Learcor (19. Januar 2014)

Das mit Tab drücken hab ich schon verstanden und da steht nix. Liegt wohl daran, dass ich immer nur esse und trinke, wenn ich hungrig oder durstig bin. 

Sry, dass ich euch hier mit meinen Noobfragen löchere...


----------



## Shicehaufen (19. Januar 2014)

Hhhhm, also bei mir steht da in grau immer Healing bzw healthy rechts überm Kopf (im Tab Menü)


----------



## Elvis_Cooper (19. Januar 2014)

Ich hab auch nur so Statusmeldungen wie hungry, thirsty oder bleeding etc. aber von healing oder healthy hab ich noch nix gelesen Oo


----------



## Shicehaufen (19. Januar 2014)

Das ist seltsam. Ich spiele die steam Version mit dem Build xxxx008 oder so. Sprache ist deutsch gewählt. Vieleicht liegts daran. Weil ich gehört habe das die meisten alles auf Englisch haben.


----------



## Elvis_Cooper (19. Januar 2014)

hm, ich hab auch die 008 Build und auch auf deutsch gestellt, kannst du eventuell mal nen screenie posten?


----------



## MrSniperPhil (19. Januar 2014)

Man muss dafür extrem viel essen und genügend trinken.
Ich hatte es auch noch nie.


----------



## efdev (19. Januar 2014)

richtig ordentlich essen und trinken bis die meldung unten links kommt das sein bauch voll ist, dann ein wenig rumlaufen ne zeit warten und wieder futtern irgendwann kommt dann der status healthy.


----------



## Shicehaufen (19. Januar 2014)

Elvis_Cooper schrieb:


> hm, ich hab auch die 008 Build und auch auf deutsch gestellt, kannst du eventuell mal nen screenie posten?


   Ich bin noch auf Arbeit. Sobald ich zocke lad ich hier mal nen Bild rein.  

Offtopic: btw. Kann mir einer sagen wie ich afterburner osd zum laufen bekomme für dayz unter Win 8.1?   

Hab die Tasten alle zugewiesen aber mir wird nichts onscreen ingame angezeigt.

Besonders die Funktion des Screenshots hatte einfach keinen Effekt als diese betätigte.


----------



## Elvis_Cooper (19. Januar 2014)

Also ich trinke immer wenn ich an nem Brunnen vorbeikomme bis die Meldung kommt "my stomach feels stuffed" und trau mich dann halt nicht noch viel zu essen. Aber dann kommt glaub ich die meldung "i feel absolutely stuffed" und dann fängt man an zu regenerieren, ist das korrekt?


----------



## efdev (19. Januar 2014)

nicht ganz du trinkst und isst bis die meldung "my stomach feels stuffed" einfach abwechselnd das von beidem genug im körper vorhanden ist.



Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Ich bin noch auf Arbeit. Sobald ich zocke lad ich hier mal nen Bild rein.
> 
> Offtopic: btw. Kann mir einer sagen wie ich afterburner osd zum laufen bekomme für dayz unter Win 8.1?
> 
> ...


 
bei "Überwachung" schon die eigenschaft ausgewählt von dem was du angezeigt bekommen willst ?


----------



## Shicehaufen (19. Januar 2014)

efdev schrieb:


> nicht ganz du trinkst und isst bis die meldung "my stomach feels stuffed" einfach abwechselnd das von beidem genug im körper vorhanden ist.  bei "Überwachung" schon die eigenschaft ausgewählt von dem was du angezeigt bekommen willst ?



"Überwachung" war doch das wo auch gpu temp. und Auslastung in nem Graphen angezeigt wird oder? Wenn ja dann hab ich dort die Fps mit integriert.


----------



## efdev (19. Januar 2014)

nicht direkt du gehst beim afterburner unten auf settings->wählst oben in der leiste wo Allgemeine Einstellungen, Lüfter etc. das dritte aus also Überwachung -> dort wird dir mittig angezeigt wo Kurve und Eigenschaften steht was du angezeigt bekommen möchtest musst du auswählen einmal linkklick-> dann ganz unten steht Zeige OSD usw dort machst du einen haken rein.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (19. Januar 2014)

Hey Leute,

Ich habe vor mir DayZ zu holen.
Nun meine Frage,  wie groß is das Game samt allen Patches?


----------



## KornDonat (19. Januar 2014)

MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> Ich habe vor mir DayZ zu holen.
> Nun meine Frage,  wie groß is das Game samt allen Patches?


 
Ca. 6gb


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (19. Januar 2014)

Danke


----------



## Shicehaufen (19. Januar 2014)

efdev schrieb:


> nicht direkt du gehst beim afterburner unten auf settings->wählst oben in der leiste wo Allgemeine Einstellungen, Lüfter etc. das dritte aus also Überwachung -> dort wird dir mittig angezeigt wo Kurve und Eigenschaften steht was du angezeigt bekommen möchtest musst du auswählen einmal linkklick-> dann ganz unten steht Zeige OSD usw dort machst du einen haken rein.



Danke. Werd's nachher ausprobieren. Und wenn das aktiviert ist klappt das dann auch mit den Screenshots ins angegebene Verzeichnis?


----------



## cap82 (19. Januar 2014)

lol2k schrieb:


> Clash of Generations!
> Erfahrung vs. Neugier & Optimismus.
> Als alter Hase bin ich bspw. aus allen Wolken gefallen als ich mit Dark und seinen Jungs unterwegs war und auf jeden Zombie geschossen wurde - geschossen!!!
> Ich beobachte vieles mit einem Schmunzeln, ein "Richtig" oder "Falsch" gibt es in meinen Augen selten. Nur etwas, das sich als sinnvoll herausgestellt hat (Erfahrungswert), wie cap82 bereits sagte.
> ...



Ich wollte auch sicher nicht irgendwem meine Meinung aufzwingen.
Das gepostete Video von D4rk sieht ja schonmal ganz gut aus von der Organisation, auch wenn ich jetzt nicht auf jeden Zombie schießen würde.. Ich mach das dann lieber mit der Axt.
Ansonsten habt ihr das doch ganz gut hinbekommen. Mit dem Survivor-Hinterhalt ist dann heute wohl der Leichtsinn etwas eingekehrt..
Ich wollte auch nicht den Eindruck erwecken, dass ich das Spiel stockernst angehe, das ist sicher nicht der Fall. Spaß gehört immer dazu.


----------



## Mewkew (19. Januar 2014)

@Dark

Das der bambi dich so hinters Licht geführt hat ist natürlich extrem bitter. Gehört aber eben zum Spiel dazu. Du kannst einfach nie wissen an wen du geräts. Wenn man sich aber dann dazu entschließt keinerlei kontakte mehr einzugehen, muss man auch auf viel schönes verzichten. Es gibt z.b ein Lets Play in dem eine gruppe einen survivor alleine in einem gefängnis stellt. Dieser scheint zunächst aggressiv zu sein und gibt ein paar warnschüsse ab. Alle denken ok, den müssen wir wohl ausschalten. Jedoch versucht es einer aus der gruppe dann doch per kommunikation, weist den fremden an seine waffe auf den rücken zu packen und mit erhobenen händen raus zu kommen, mit dem versprechen ihn nicht zu töten. Nach ein wenig zögern ergibt sich der fremde und nach einem kurzen gespräch ist die situation schon ziemlich entspannt, bis plötzlich ein weiterer spieler auftaucht, der direkt die gruppe unter beschuss nimmt. Die gruppe löst die situation und der neuling der anfangs so gefährlich wirkte hilft ihnen so gut er kann und wird danach in die gruppe aufgenommen. Ich glaube einen besseren moment kann man mit daisy kaum haben. Aber wie oben schon festgestellt, you never know. Wenn man dann noch bedenkt wie man das dank serverhoping und ghosting ausnutzen könnte, ist eine eher misstrauische einstellung sicher nicht verkehrt.

Aber wenn du mal drüber nachdenkst, du schaust dir sicher auch gerne filem an die eine etwas kompelxerer handlung/plot haben, in dem der beste freund sich plötzlich als der hauptbösewicht entpuppt. Fassen wir zusammen, du hast jemandem vertraut, geholfen, wurdest von ihm hintergangen und konntest dich gerade so noch retten, klingt für mich verdammt nochmal nach einer geilen daisy erfahrung.


Thema regenerationssystem 

Bitte sucht euch guides und artikel zu dem thema, es gibt mittlerweile 100er guter, aufschlussreicher texte. Das zu erklären ist nämlich immer ein kleiner schreibakt.

Wenn ihr neu spawnt, startet ihr mit einem minimum an energie. Energie wird mit wasser und nahrung aufgefühlt. Ist die energie bei 100%, setzt die automatische heilung des gesundheits und blutzustandes ein. Wenn ihr nun blut regenerieren wollt (zu erkennen an farblosem bild), gilt es zunächst soviel an trocken nahrung (reis und cornflakes) zu essen wie möglich, d.h bis zur status meldung "really full" bzw. "stomache feels stuffed" erst danach etwas trinken, ebenfalls bis zur statusmeldung "really full" oder "stuffed". Danach dem char etwas ruhe gönnen, heist geduckt bleiben, hinsetzten oder hinlegen. Bewegt ihr euch, erhöht das euren bedarf an nahrung um die energie bei 100% zu halten, habt ihr genug nahrung könnt ihr dies auch ohne längere ruhephasen machen, da dann selbst die kurzen momente am brunne reichen um sich zu erholen. Übrigens, ohne etwas in den händen könnt ihr ohne zusätzlichen energie verlust ewig rennen. Jedoch verliert man ständig energie, d.h. also nicht, das solange ihr rennt die energie bei 100% bleibt, diese nimmt jede minute ab, in ruhe oder beim rennen ohne gegenständen in der hand jedoch am wenigsten, wobei letzteres wohl noch ein bug ist.

Habt ihr keine trocken nahrung, geht das ganze auch mit dosenfutter und fisch, jedoch beinhaltet diese rationsart auch imm etwas wasser. Das heist ihr könnt nach dem "voll-fressen" nicht mehr allzuviel trinken. Sobald die energie bei besagten 100% ist, tritt der healing status ein, der am ende der regeneration zu healthy wird und euch das überleben wesentlich einfacher macht. Die resistenz gegen infektion, krankheit, schock steigt stark an. Wichtig ist, anfangs, solange ihr noch nicht im healing bzw. healthy status seid, ständig, aller 5-15 minuten spielzeit, nachzulegen. Verzerrt frisches obst und früchte sofort, das gilt auch für sodas. Soda dient übrigens mehr als nahrung. Zwar füllt es auch euren wasserhaushalt etwas auf, aber eher vernachlässigbar. Starken durst nur mit wasser stillen, soda wird nur sehr kurze zeit für ruhe sorgen.

Für einen bambi heist das in der regel: 
--> bis zu 3 dosen // bis zu 5 fischdosen // 1 ganze packung reis + 1 dose // 2 packungen cornflakes


Auserdem hilft es auf seine kleidung zu achten, tragt soviel trockene kleidung ihr könnt. Feuchte kleidung kann euch krank machen und erhöht den energieverbrauch (zu sehen an sichtbarem atem).

Problem überfressen, die meisten werden zunächst, agesichts der aufgeführten mengen denken, das geht doch niemals, falsc hes geht, probiert es einfach. Nach "really full" kommt "Stuffed", was beides völlig ok ist. Esst/trinkt ihr weiter kommt "more fed than normal" oder "overfed", immer noch kein problem, jedoch solltet ihr nun auf sprints verzichten. Laufen jedoch ist angeraten da es den energieverbauch erhöht und damit den magen schneller leert.


----------



## D4rkResistance (20. Januar 2014)

Hab mal wieder zwei Screenshots für euch! Einmal haben wir da die Turm-Poser und "Axx den Blutkometen"!


----------



## mist3r89 (20. Januar 2014)

Ich wollte gestern spielen und bin im TS gekommen, allerdings war keiner drin.... Eventuell doch im neuen Channel, aber da konnte ich nid rein Eventuell eine Rundmail im Steamaccount wär ja cool gewesen für die in der Gruppe ?:-/ 
Bei wem muss ich mich jetzt melden um das Passwort zu bekommen für den neuen Channel?


----------



## efdev (20. Januar 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> Ich habe nun den EXLX-Teamspeak Server so umgestellt das Leute ohne Rechte nicht mehr in die Channel joinen können.
> Dazu hab ich eine DayZ Gruppe erstellt. Jeder auf dem Server mit Rechten sollte nun bitte nur noch die "DayZ" Gruppe an die DayZ-Spieler vergeben und nicht mehr die "Freunde" Gruppe.
> Sollte jemand noch Rechte benötigen, dann bitte an eine Admin, Member oder Kompanieführer mit Link zum PCGH-Profil wenden.
> Warum der Link? Damit sichergestellt werden kann das ihr auch wirklich von hier seid.
> Es gab in letzter Zeit vermehrt irgendwelche Trolle etc die es dann auch z.B. nicht für nötig hielten zu sagen wer sie sind. Sowas soll in Zukunft vermieden werden, deswegen die Änderung.



bitte schön.


----------



## Robonator (20. Januar 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Ich wollte gestern spielen und bin im TS gekommen, allerdings war keiner drin.... Eventuell doch im neuen Channel, aber da konnte ich nid rein Eventuell eine Rundmail im Steamaccount wär ja cool gewesen für die in der Gruppe ?:-/
> Bei wem muss ich mich jetzt melden um das Passwort zu bekommen für den neuen Channel?


 
Der neue Channel war nur Temporär, wahrscheinlich weil die Leute dadrin ihre Ruhe haben wollten. 
Für Rechte etc siehe Post von efdev. 
Wenn du in den nächsten 5 Minuten raufkommst, dann kann ich dir die Gruppe zuweisen, ansonsten musst du warten


----------



## mist3r89 (20. Januar 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> Der neue Channel war nur Temporär, wahrscheinlich weil die Leute dadrin ihre Ruhe haben wollten.
> Für Rechte etc siehe Post von efdev.
> Wenn du in den nächsten 5 Minuten raufkommst, dann kann ich dir die Gruppe zuweisen, ansonsten musst du warten


 
ok bin drin^^


----------



## KornDonat (20. Januar 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Ich wollte gestern spielen und bin im TS gekommen, allerdings war keiner drin.... Eventuell doch im neuen Channel, aber da konnte ich nid rein Eventuell eine Rundmail im Steamaccount wär ja cool gewesen für die in der Gruppe ?:-/
> Bei wem muss ich mich jetzt melden um das Passwort zu bekommen für den neuen Channel?



Hättest nur wem ausm Ts anschreiben müssen, haben die später dazu gekommenen auch gemacht 



Robonator schrieb:


> Der neue Channel war nur Temporär, wahrscheinlich weil die Leute dadrin ihre Ruhe haben wollten.
> Für Rechte etc siehe Post von efdev.
> Wenn du in den nächsten 5 Minuten raufkommst, dann kann ich dir die Gruppe zuweisen, ansonsten musst du warten



Richtig, ja diesen nur temporär erstellt da gestern eine Person aufn Ts war die uns ziemlich genervt hat.


----------



## Robonator (20. Januar 2014)

> Richtig, ja diesen nur temporär erstellt da gestern eine Person aufn Ts war die uns ziemlich genervt hat.


Warst du dieser DumbleDoor da im TS? 
Und wenn eine Person nervt, dann weißt sie bitte daraufhin. Wenn sie es dann weiter tut, dann schreibt sonst jemanden an der Rechte hat. Mich z.B. ich sollte eigentlich fast jeden Tag auf dem TS zu finden sein.


----------



## mist3r89 (20. Januar 2014)

Ist heute Abend jemand dabei? Hab so unglaublich Lust wieder zu spielen. Habe gestern probiert alleine zu spielen, aber ich msus sagen im Team macht es mich viel mehr spass, als alleine umherzuziehen...
Gehe heute Tennis spielen aber später Abends wahrscheinlich schon in Dayz unterwegs Wär cool wenn es klappen würde


----------



## KornDonat (20. Januar 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> Warst du dieser DumbleDoor da im TS?
> Und wenn eine Person nervt, dann weißt sie bitte daraufhin. Wenn sie es dann weiter tut, dann schreibt sonst jemanden an der Rechte hat. Mich z.B. ich sollte eigentlich fast jeden Tag auf dem TS zu finden sein.



Ja war ich, die KornDonat Zeiten sind vorbei 
Haben wir ja gemacht, aber da diese Person es nicht verstehen wollte haben wir uns kurzer Hand dafür entschieden nen Privaten Channel zu nutzen.


----------



## Robonator (20. Januar 2014)

KornDonat schrieb:


> Ja war ich, die KornDonat Zeiten sind vorbei
> Haben wir ja gemacht, aber da diese Person es nicht verstehen wollte haben wir uns kurzer Hand dafür entschieden nen Privaten Channel zu nutzen.


 
War das zufällig so ein Typ mit Mücke oder so im Namen? Der dann oben bei uns im Channel war und uns genervt hat? 
Hättest mal bescheid schreiben sollen, der hat mich unsanft aus meinem gemütlichen Schlaf auf der Tastatur geholt


----------



## KornDonat (20. Januar 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> War das zufällig so ein Typ mit Mücke oder so im Namen? Der dann oben bei uns im Channel war und uns genervt hat?
> Hättest mal bescheid schreiben sollen, der hat mich unsanft aus meinem gemütlichen Schlaf auf der Tastatur geholt



Ja genau der war das


----------



## Deeron (20. Januar 2014)

Schaut sich heute jemand die Vorabversion des nächsten Patches an?

Freue mich ja ungemein auf die Schrotflinten ^^.


----------



## mist3r89 (20. Januar 2014)

Wenn du willst können wir Heute Abend mal reinschauen zu zweit? Hab bisher noch nie die M4 bekommen^^
Dafür bin ich jetzt ziemlich treffsicher mit der Mosin


----------



## Deeron (20. Januar 2014)

Das wird alles irrelevant sein, da die Betas eine eigene Installation haben und dadurch neue Chars generiert werden müssen . Neues Spiel neues Glück. Ich hoffe ja, dass dann am Freitag der Patch offiziell kommt.
Edit: aber dann bitte ohne Fatenbank-Whipe xD


----------



## mist3r89 (20. Januar 2014)

Okey, ein neu start ohne den Hauptcharackter zu verlieren wär nid verkehrt zwecks Übung
Sind eigentlich die Kartenfragmente implementiert? Hab nämlich noch nie sowas in der Art gefunden...


----------



## Deeron (20. Januar 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Okey, ein neu start ohne den Hauptcharackter zu verlieren wär nid verkehrt zwecks Übung Sind eigentlich die Kartenfragmente implementiert? Hab nämlich noch nie sowas in der Art gefunden...


Ja sind sie. Aber wie der Kompass äußerst selten. Am besten sind eh die Karten außerhalb des Spiels im Internet .

Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, kommt mit dem Patch auch eine neue Stadt .


----------



## cap82 (20. Januar 2014)

Jep, sind drin, hab schon alles gefunden ausser den NordWest teil. Es gibt Süd, Nord, SüdWest, SüdOst, NordWest und NordOst soweit mir bekannt is. Ob es auch Ost und West teile gibt weiß ich nicht. 
Dachte auch man kann die Teile zisammenfügen, hat aber bist jetzt nicht geklappt. Zumindest nicht mit Süd und Nordost. Vielleicht muss man auch erst Nordost und Nordwest, kombinieren, damit es Nord gibt. Und das kann man dann wieder mit Süd kombinieren...


----------



## mist3r89 (20. Januar 2014)

Was wirklich?? Boah das wär cool, wieder was neues... Naja die Karte ausserhalb benutze ich auch finde es aber nicht gut... Also einfach im Sinne wie hier besprochen wurde von wegen möglichst realistisch usw. Obwohl ich die Karte selbst nutze betrachte ich das als gaaaaaaanz leichtes völlig unschlimmes bitte kein shitstormauslösen Cheaten Denn die Karte sollte man Ingame finden und nicht ausserhalb
Aber eben, A. hab ich vor dem Standalone noch nie was mit Arma gemacht, und ganz ohne Karte hast du einfach keine CHance, schon mit der Karte ist es schwer^^


----------



## RavionHD (20. Januar 2014)

Werden mit neuen Patches eigentlich auch die Charaktere resettet?
Ich möchte nur ungern meinen verlieren, da ich mittlerweile eine M4 mit über 200 Schuss und eine Menge Nahrung und Wasser habe inklusive Schutzwesten, Militärhelm bzw. Militärausrüstung usw usf.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (20. Januar 2014)

Also ich hab auch schon einen Kartenteil gefunden, der wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe, den kompletten Westen der Karte abbildet... also NWA bis Kamenka im Süden und bis Cherno in der Mitte.

Gibt es also verschieden große Kartenteile, die man finden kann ?


----------



## Deeron (20. Januar 2014)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Also ich hab auch schon einen Kartenteil gefunden, der wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe, den kompletten Westen der Karte abbildet... also NWA bis Kamenka im Süden und bis Cherno in der Mitte.  Gibt es also verschieden große Kartenteile, die man finden kann ?


Alle Kartenteile sollten gleichgroß sein.

Das mut einem Patch die Charaktere verloren gehen ist leider wahrscheinlich. Ich schätze einfach 50:50.
Problematisch wirds, wenn dein Charakter Sachen im Inventar hat, die bei dem nächsten Patch nicht mehr so existieren, bzw wenn die Änderungen zu groß werden.
Da heißt es wohl abwarten und hoffen.
Aber selbst der Verlusst meines Full-Equip-Chars, wäre gerade zu verkraften, da die M4 sowieso weg kommt, wenn ich ein Schrotgewehr finde .


----------



## mist3r89 (20. Januar 2014)

Naja hat beides vor und Nachteile Genau ich hab sein einer Woche eine FX45 mit etwa 100 Schuss.... Meinst du ich hätte irgendwo ein Magazin dafür gefunden? -.-


----------



## Deeron (20. Januar 2014)

Ich habe auch für meine M4 mehr Muni und Mags wie für die FNX... 
Die Droprate für M4s wird ja glücklicherweise nochmal reduziert. Ich hoffe aber, dass dafür die Droprates für die FNX+Mags+Muni leicht angehoben wird.

Glaubt ihr es wird sich in der Finalfassung eine Art Markt für Items und Equip entwickeln?


----------



## MrSniperPhil (20. Januar 2014)

> Glaubt ihr es wird sich in der Finalfassung eine Art Markt für Items und Equip entwickeln?


Auf Tauschbasis?
Gehe ich schwer davon aus.

Außerdem kommt dann hoffentlich Base-Building wieder mit rein.


----------



## mist3r89 (20. Januar 2014)

Deeron schrieb:


> Ich habe auch für meine M4 mehr Muni und Mags wie für die FNX...
> Die Droprate für M4s wird ja glücklicherweise nochmal reduziert. Ich hoffe aber, dass dafür die Droprates für die FNX+Mags+Muni leicht angehoben wird.
> 
> Glaubt ihr es wird sich in der Finalfassung eine Art Markt für Items und Equip entwickeln?


 
Schön wärs schon, leider wenn die Philosophie einiger so bleibt wie sie jetzt ist das Markten total unnötig, da einfach schiessen und looten mentalität...
ICh fänds cool wenn es sich irgendwie durchsetzen würde in der Final, das die zombies so stark sind, dass sich die Spieler zusammentun müssen um an ihnen vorbei zu kommen bzw nicht unbedingt zusmamen ziehen müssen, aber das wenigstens das PvP reduziert wird, weil das gemeinsame ZIel es ist nicht von Zombies gefressen zu werden


----------



## Deeron (20. Januar 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Schön wärs schon, leider wenn die Philosophie einiger so bleibt wie sie jetzt ist das Markten total unnötig, da einfach schiessen und looten mentalität... ICh fänds cool wenn es sich irgendwie durchsetzen würde in der Final, das die zombies so stark sind, dass sich die Spieler zusammentun müssen um an ihnen vorbei zu kommen bzw nicht unbedingt zusmamen ziehen müssen, aber das wenigstens das PvP reduziert wird, weil das gemeinsame ZIel es ist nicht von Zombies gefressen zu werden



Da ja das Housing wieder kommen soll, würde damit das Problem der Schießwütlinge beseitigt.
Ein Haus mit Waffenloser Zone und 2 Kumpels als Türsteher wäre schon was .
Salinbag gegen Pistole und 3 Dosen essen


----------



## mist3r89 (20. Januar 2014)

Könnten dann vielleicht eine GruppenBase einrichten? Wo jeder auf jeden aufpasst und so? fänd ich richtig cool


----------



## Deeron (20. Januar 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Könnten dann vielleicht eine GruppenBase einrichten? Wo jeder auf jeden aufpasst und so? fänd ich richtig cool


Würde ich jetzt mal von ausgehen. 
Aber so vielen Leuten würde ich nicht trauen wollen


----------



## mist3r89 (20. Januar 2014)

naja das müsste aber schon von nöten sein das wir hier in der Gruppe eine Gemeinschaft aufbauen können die zusammen eben spielen und gegenseitig vertrauen können, wäre wirklich cool wenn das klappt


----------



## PriQ (20. Januar 2014)

Wegen der Karten kann ich sagen, dass wir vorgestern erfolgreich den Chernarus N mit Chernarus S - Teil kombiniert haben. Wie das mit den andern Kartenteilen ist, kann ich nicht sagen.

Irgendwo in den Patchnotes für den Experimental Patch stand doch drin, dass es zwei Datenbanken gibt; insofern bleibt der alte Char erhalten, auch wenn ihr den Experimental Kram spielt.


----------



## Deeron (20. Januar 2014)

PriQ schrieb:


> Wegen der Karten kann ich sagen, dass wir vorgestern erfolgreich den Chernarus N mit Chernarus S - Teil kombiniert haben. Wie das mit den andern Kartenteilen ist, kann ich nicht sagen.  Irgendwo in den Patchnotes für den Experimental Patch stand doch drin, dass es zwei Datenbanken gibt; insofern bleibt der alte Char erhalten, auch wenn ihr den Experimental Kram spielt.



Es ging darum, ob der Charakter resettet wird, wenn der Patch Live geht. Das was du geschrieben hast, hab ich such schon vor ein paar Posts gesagt.


----------



## cap82 (20. Januar 2014)

Könnte durchaus sein, dass man mit nem neuen Charakter startet. War beim allerersten großen Patch auch so.


----------



## Jogi86 (20. Januar 2014)

Mahlzeit,
würde noch Interesse bestehen wenn wir uns auf einen Haufen werfen und zusammen durch die Gegend ziehen?

TS ist vorhanden  
Wir sind z.Z 4 leute aber das wirklich alle 4 mal gleichzeitig online sind......aber wenn macht es mörder Spaß 
Grundvoraussetzung sollte natürlich Teamplay sein 

Meldet euch einfach via Pn wegen Steamadd.

Schönen Tag noch 
Jogi


----------



## lol2k (20. Januar 2014)

Deeron schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr es wird sich in der Finalfassung eine Art Markt für Items und Equip entwickeln?




Moin Deeron,

in der Mod hat sich soetwas dank dem damals noch vorhandenen Gobal Chat realisieren lassen. 
Als wir im großen Team Helikopter und Fahrzeuge besaßen, haben wir mit anderen Teams seltenen Gegenstände getauscht (wie bspw. Nachtsichtgeräte, GPS Geräte,Ghillie Suits oder Waffen).
Daraus ergeben sich natürlich völlig neue Aufgaben / Ziele / Herausforderungen für ein Team! 
Fest steht jedenfalls, dass es keinen seperaten Ort dafür geben wird, der eventuell noch zombiebefreit ist oder von NPCs kontrolliert wird. Es ist und bleibt open world / sandbox!


----------



## Deeron (20. Januar 2014)

lol2k schrieb:


> Moin Deeron,  in der Mod hat sich soetwas dank dem damals noch vorhandenen Gobal Chats realisieren lassen. Als wir im großen Team Helikopter und Fahrzeuge besaßen, haben wir mit anderen Team seltenen Gegenstände getauscht (wie bspw. Nachtsichtgeräte, GPS Geräte,Ghillie Suits oder Waffen). Daraus ergeben sich natürlich völlig neue Aufgaben / Ziele / Herausforderungen für ein Team!  Fest steht jedenfalls, dass es keinen seperaten Ort dafür geben wird, der eventuell noch zombiebefreit ist oder von NPCs kontrolliert wird. Es ist und bleibt open world / sandbox!


Das fehlen des Globalchats macht das meiner Meinung nach nur noch interessanter .


----------



## mist3r89 (20. Januar 2014)

Deeron schrieb:


> Das fehlen des Globalchats macht das meiner Meinung nach nur noch interessanter .


 
Genau man kann nur handeln wenn man jemanden auch antrifft, diesen nicht über den Haufen schiesst, und wenn er bereit ist zu handeln, allerdings wäre ein global chat was cooles, aber verschwert. Z.B durch finden von einem Funkgerät das man mit mehreren Batterien betreiben muss, und die sich dann relativ schnell leeren *grins* Survival Hardcore :-p
Dann könnte man noch Funkortungsgeräte haben, damit Banditen die Globalchatter lokalisieren umkraisen und ausknipsen können und so weiter^^ oder zombies die von Funkwellen angezogen werden


----------



## Deeron (20. Januar 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Genau man kann nur handeln wenn man jemanden auch antrifft, diesen nicht über den Haufen schiesst, und wenn er bereit ist zu handeln, allerdings wäre ein global chat was cooles, aber verschwert. Z.B durch finden von einem Funkgerät das man mit mehreren Batterien betreiben muss, und die sich dann relativ schnell leeren *grins* Survival Hardcore :-p Dann könnte man noch Funkortungsgeräte haben, damit Banditen die Globalchatter lokalisieren umkraisen und ausknipsen können und so weiter^^ oder zombies die von Funkwellen angezogen werden


Am besten noch mit Einstellungsmöglichkeiten für Frequenz und Sendeleistung ^^.
Ich glaube dann würde ich ne Störbatterie bauen, die ganz Cherno lahmlegt ^^


----------



## efdev (20. Januar 2014)

jo das wäre doch mal ne aufgabe für das funkgerät mit diesem funktioniert der global chat und kann auch nur von leuten mit Funkgerät gesehen werden.


----------



## mist3r89 (20. Januar 2014)

efdev schrieb:


> jo das wäre doch mal ne aufgabe für das funkgerät mit diesem funktioniert der global chat und kann auch nur von leuten mit Funkgerät gesehen werden.


 
Beziehungsweise in der Umgebung des Funkgeräts, je nach Lautstärke Etwa wie die Ingame Sprachchat


----------



## henderson m. (20. Januar 2014)

Deeron schrieb:


> Am besten noch mit Einstellungsmöglichkeiten für Frequenz und Sendeleistung ^^.
> Ich glaube dann würde ich ne Störbatterie bauen, die ganz Cherno lahmlegt ^^


 
lol und ich bastel mir ne emp


----------



## mist3r89 (20. Januar 2014)

Wer ist Heute Abend dabei ? und normale Server oder die neue Beta?


----------



## Deeron (20. Januar 2014)

Ich zu 99%. Wenn dann aber normal. Es gibt ja nicht alzuviele Experimentserver


----------



## mist3r89 (20. Januar 2014)

Hab die Beta schon mal heruntergeladen 123Mb. Gestern waren 4 Server Online, und 2 plusminus leere und 1 halbvoller und 1 praktisch voller, also für jeden Geschmack etwas
Aber normale Server sicher auch gut, kannst ja die Beta jeweils abstellen


----------



## henderson m. (20. Januar 2014)

ich schaffe es heute wahrscheinlich nicht zum spielen, aber vlt. kann ja jemand screens posten von der abgesägten ^^


----------



## Deeron (20. Januar 2014)

Manche Leute sololten sowas nicht in die Hand bekommen ^^ *hust*


----------



## henderson m. (20. Januar 2014)

Es beflügelt mich das gefühl als ob das was zu bedeuten hat dass du das direkt unter mir schreibst ... :grübel:


----------



## Jack77 (20. Januar 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> ich schaffe es heute wahrscheinlich nicht zum spielen, aber vlt. kann ja jemand screens posten von der abgesägten ^^


 
Sieht bestimmt ganz normal aus, wie sone abgesägte Schrotflinte halt 

Zählt sowas eigentlich als Pistole oder Gewehr?


----------



## sinchilla (20. Januar 2014)

> Zählt sowas eigentlich als Pistole oder Gewehr?


das sieht man doch daran wo die schrotflinte liegt...wenn sie den waffenslot einnimmt zählt sie als gewehr.

ich glaube ich warte lieber bis freitag kein bock mein full equip char zu schreddern

hier ein bild von beiden varianten:

http://www.gamers.de/attachment.php?mode=download&id=119016&thumb=90


----------



## henderson m. (20. Januar 2014)

Jack77 schrieb:


> Sieht bestimmt ganz normal aus, wie sone abgesägte Schrotflinte halt
> 
> Zählt sowas eigentlich als Pistole oder Gewehr?


 
was man so hört zählt sie als secondary.

Sinchilla glaub mich dein char wird unweigerlich demnächst ins gras beisen  man darf nur keine zu starke bindung zu ihm aufbauen, umso schmerzhafter der verlust 
Bin schon gespannt auf Dark, der ist ja immer wieder in seine chars verknallt, er bekommt sicher nen herzinfarkt wenn er nen heady bekommt hahaha


----------



## Deeron (20. Januar 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> was man so hört zählt sie als secondary.  Sinchilla glaub mich dein char wird unweigerlich demnächst ins gras beisen  man darf nur keine zu starke bindung zu ihm aufbauen, umso schmerzhafter der verlust  Bin schon gespannt auf Dark, der ist ja immer wieder in seine chars verknallt, er bekommt sicher nen herzinfarkt wenn er nen heady bekommt hahaha



Oder der Char aufgrund des Patches gewhiped ist und die Server überfüllt sind


----------



## sinchilla (20. Januar 2014)

> Sinchilla glaub mich dein char wird unweigerlich demnächst ins gras beisen  man darf nur keine zu starke bindung zu ihm aufbauen, umso schmerzhafter der verlust
> Bin schon gespannt auf Dark, der ist ja immer wieder in seine chars  verknallt, er bekommt sicher nen herzinfarkt wenn er nen heady bekommt  hahaha



ja ich weiss... es läuft ja nun scho sehr platonisch zwischen mir & meinem schatzelein aus chernarus...es is halt so klein & putzig! versteh gar nich wie andere auf den schiessen können...wenn ich dich nicht hätte..hätte ich ein andern char

wer is denn heut abend noch so am start?


----------



## Deeron (20. Januar 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> ja ich weiss... es läuft ja nun scho sehr platonisch zwischen mir & meinem schatzelein aus chernarus...es is halt so klein & putzig! versteh gar nich wie andere auf den schiessen können...wenn ich dich nicht hätte..hätte ich ein andern char  wer is denn heut abend noch so am start?


Ab 20 Uhr ca


----------



## KornDonat (20. Januar 2014)

Vielleicht sollten wir mal im Start Post ne Liste mit allen Pcgh Membern und deren Steam/Ts Namen erstellen denn manchmal weiß man echt nicht wo die Leute alle aufm Ts herkommen ^^


----------



## Robonator (20. Januar 2014)

KornDonat schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir mal im Start Post ne Liste mit allen Pcgh Membern und deren Steam/Ts Namen erstellen denn manchmal weiß man echt nicht wo die Leute alle aufm Ts herkommen ^^


 
Die Leute auf dem TS könnten aber auch einfach anfangen ihren PCGH-Nicknamen zu benutzen


----------



## KornDonat (20. Januar 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> Die Leute auf dem TS könnten aber auch einfach anfangen ihren PCGH-Nicknamen zu benutzen


 
Nun mach mir meinen Plan nicht zu nichte, dann müsste ich mich auch wieder umbenennen


----------



## Ceon026 (20. Januar 2014)

Gibt es ein Nachtsichgerät und ein Nachtsichtscope für die M4?  Meine Gruppe und ich würden gad ziemlich schnelle ausgelöscht..
Oder gibt es schon cheater?


----------



## Shicehaufen (20. Januar 2014)

Cheats gibt es auf jeden fall schon. Das wird einen heute mit nem paypal Konto viel zu leicht gemacht


----------



## Ceon026 (20. Januar 2014)

Ja dann war das ein Cheater, so wie der abgegangen ist.


----------



## RavionHD (20. Januar 2014)

So, ich muss sagen dass ich gerade ein etwas schlechtes Gewissen habe.
War vorher im kleinem Airfield Nordöstlich der Map, zwecks Munition und Waffen, nachdem ich alles mögliche gesammelt habe wartete ich auf einen Freund im Wachturm.
Plötzlich hörte ich unten Schritte, habe daher meine Waffe auf die Treppe gerichtet und gewartet, bis auf einmal jemand mit der Mosin vor mir stand und sowohl ich als auch er geschossen haben, jedoch hat er mich nicht getroffen, ich habe ihm anscheinend in die Schulter geschossen.
Voller Schreck habe ich ihm gesagt dass ich "friendly" sei, plötzlich hat er angefangen deutsch zu reden und mir mitgeteilt dass er auch "friendly" sei, ich habe ihm gesagt er könne wieder raufkommen, nunja, er ist raufgekommen und ich habe ihn auf der Stelle erschossen. 
Das Problem ist einfach dass ich immer enttäuscht wurde als ich fremden Leuten vertraute, erst gestern haben wir einen Typen gesehen der komplett unbewaffnet war, er meinte, auch er hat deutsch gesprochen, dass seine ganze Ausrüstung etwas weiter im Norden ist, da er dort vor nicht allzu langer Zeit erschossen wurde, und er würde sie gerne wieder haben, daraufhin habe ich und mein Freund gesagt dass wir ihm nachkommen und ihm auch nahrungstechnisch locker versorgen könnten, daher sind wir ihm nachgelaufen bis wir in der Nähe von Khelm waren, wo wir plötzlich anfangen wurden beschossen zu werden, komischerweise wurde der Unbekannte nicht angeschossen, mein Freund wurde jedoch verletzt und letztendlich erschossen, ich konnte mich noch retten, jedoch wurde auch auf mich lange geschossen, dem Unbekanntem ging es jedoch anscheinend einwandfrei, der lief garnicht mit mir weg, sondern blieb ganz einfach dort stehen, ich nehme mal an dass dort seine Freunde waren die auf uns warteten.
Ich kann daher kaum Leuten vertrauen, ich wurde schon zuoft enttäuscht und rette daher mich selber anstatt Leuten zu vertrauen die es auf meine Ausrüstung abgesehen haben (aktuell eine M4 mit 340 Kugeln, Unmengen an Nahrung und Feldflaschen usw usf).


----------



## mMn (20. Januar 2014)

Da kann ich Bobi nur zustimmen, selbst auf ausgewiesenen PvE-Servern darf man niemanden trauen! 
Da ich dies tat verlor ich meinen nahezu perfekt ausgerüsteten Char auf dem Airfield. Und heute wollte mir auf dem gleichen Server son Heinz mit ner Axt ans Leder, zum Glück hatte ich schon eine Magnum und Munition. Daher schieße ich jetzt lieber, wenn jemand meine "Wohlfühlzone" verletzt.


----------



## D4rkResistance (21. Januar 2014)

Hab mal wieder ein paar Fotos von unserer heutigen Tour. Diesmal ging's zum größten (wasserlosen) See in DayZ, danach zur Worldboarder und anschließend hatte ein Kollege Hunger und da nimmt man, was man kriegen kann....wie die Affen! xD


----------



## lol2k (21. Januar 2014)

Ceon026 schrieb:


> Gibt es ein Nachtsichgerät und ein  Nachtsichtscope für die M4?  Meine Gruppe und ich würden gad ziemlich  schnelle ausgelöscht..



Nein, derzeit nicht. Hoffe bei Implementierung auf niedrige Spawnraten! 




Bobi schrieb:


> So, ich muss sagen dass ich gerade ein etwas schlechtes Gewissen habe.



Ach,  das brauchst du nicht - das ist die normale "Entwicklung". Die  wenigsten Spieler bleiben nach Monaten des Spielens bei ihrem  Hippieverhalten. 
Willkommen in Chernarus!


----------



## Mewkew (21. Januar 2014)

lol2k schrieb:


> Ach,  das brauchst du nicht - das ist der normale "Entwicklung". Die  wenigsten Spieler bleiben nach Monaten des Spielens bei ihrem  Hippieverhalten.
> Willkommen in Chernarus!



Never say friendly ^^ Nein im ernst, auch wenn du friendly bist, solltest du damit nie direkt rausrücken. Bei einer konfrontation, bei der du zunächst die bessere position hast, dem fremden klar machen, wenn er auf dich mit gehaltener waffe zugeht ist er tot. So kannst zumindest schonmal eine gefahrenquelle ausschalten. Wenn ers dennoch macht, peng. Auch hier verweise ich nochmal auf den Spieler Frankie, der in der dayz szene ein extremes ansehen genießt. Er hat gewisse kommunikative skills und eine standard prozedere mit dem er fremde empfängt.
1. Bring deckung zwischen dich und den spieler
2. Vordere ihn klar auf, seine waffe abzulegen bzw. auf den rücken zu schnallen
3. Erst wenn beide schritte erfüllt wurden sollte man sich mit gehaltener waffe nähern und die einzelheiten klären, dazu gehört dann auch die offenbarung, das man eigentlich friendly ist

Nicht die hoffnung aufgeben, es gibt auch gute da draußen, gerada darin, die spreu vom weizen zu trennen, liegt für mich ein besonderer reiz in daisy. Natürlich ist KOS einfacher und in jedem fall sicherer, aber eben nicht meine vorstellung vom spielablauf


----------



## lol2k (21. Januar 2014)

Mewkew schrieb:


> Never say friendly ^^
> [...]
> Nicht die hoffnung aufgeben, es gibt auch gute da draußen, gerada darin, die spreu vom weizen zu trennen,[...]



Beides!  Es mag schizophren klingen, aber sobald man akzeptieren kann, dass für DayZ "böse" Überlebende eben so wichtig sind, wie "gute" Überlebende; sobald man selbst mal in diese Rollen geschlüpft ist - erst dann entfaltet DayZ in meinen Augen sein wahres Potential! 
Die Gesinnung eines Spielers oder eines Teams hat natürlich auch indirekte Auswirkung auf die Spielweise der anderen auf dem selben Server. Spieler finden ihre "Rollen"- mit kommenden Inhalten werden diese auch immer spezieller. 

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass ein Spieler aus einem gut aufgestelltem Team bspw. die Rolle des _medic_ übernimmt, oder die des Scharfschützen, während ein anderer besonders viele Nahrungsmittel und Werkzeuge mit sich führt - und somit den _supporter_ spielt. 
Das würde ingesamt auch jedes einzelne Teammitglied aufwerten, da nicht jeder beliebig austauschbar ist. Das Ableben eines Kollegen hätte somit endlich mal eine Auswirkung auf die Truppe! 




Mewkew schrieb:


> Natürlich ist KOS einfacher und in jedem fall sicherer[...]



*/sign*
(Vorausgesetzt man hat in der Situation  die Oberhand [skill + luck]. Sonst kann sowas auch böse nach hinten los gehen! )


----------



## MezZo_Mix (21. Januar 2014)

So spiele ich immer mit meiner Truppe. Einer hat Medic Sachen dabei einer Essen der andere ist der GUN MAN. . Wenn mal einer stirbt merkt man es leider. Da die meisten dann kein Trinken oder Essen haben


----------



## mist3r89 (21. Januar 2014)

Hat gestern wirklich spass gemacht in einer grösseren Gruppe, danke für den Adrenalinkick auf der Military Base, das war eine heisse Viertelstunde bis zum Tot, nerv mich jetzt noch das ich den nid gehört habe von hinten schleichen... Zu unvorsichtig sorry....
Ist auch eine Taktik erst den Sniper zu eliminieren der Deckung gibt...


----------



## Jogi86 (21. Januar 2014)

Das spiel ist wirklich der Hammer aber frusten tut es wie kein anderes Spiel oder?! Hab gestern meinen 4 Tage alten acc der wirklich viel hatte (M4, 300 Schuss, Antibiotika und viel,viel mehr) durch einen bescheidenen Bug verloren  Bin dann 3 mal nach elektro gelaufen und jedes mal von einem Bambi Killer erlegt worden.....hab mir dann ein Bier aufgemacht


----------



## Robonator (21. Januar 2014)

Jogi86 schrieb:


> Das spiel ist wirklich der Hammer aber frusten tut es wie kein anderes Spiel oder?! Hab gestern meinen 4 Tage alten acc der wirklich viel hatte (M4, 300 Schuss, Antibiotika und viel,viel mehr) durch einen bescheidenen Bug verloren  Bin dann 3 mal nach elektro gelaufen und jedes mal von einem Bambi Killer erlegt worden.....hab mir dann ein Bier aufgemacht


 
Rule Nr. 1 
Don't get attached to your gear. You WILL die.


----------



## RayasVati (21. Januar 2014)

Freundlichkeit vorgeben und es nicht sein das ja Ober low.....

Gestern mit 10 Mann aufm Server. Zwei gehörten noch zu mir. Sprich 7 andere Freaks verteilt auf etliche qkm. 

Wir waren nähe des großem airfield. Haben nur noch Kleinigkeiten gesucht. Ich habe m4 ohne scope. Meine zwei Kollegen mosin mit lone range scope. 
Alles schön abgesucht und niemanden gesehen...aber die 3 großen roten Tore waren geöffnet. Wir haben trotzdem niemanden gesehen. Ich bin vorsichtig in den Tower rein suche alles ab...meine Kollegen suchten derweilen Hänger USW alles ab..
Ich wollte gerade auf das Dach über die Leiter klettern wurde dann aber volle Bude angeschossen. Unter Feuer flüchtete ich wieder ins gebeude. Mein Puls...Zack 280....ich konnte unseren Feind sehen...er redete nicht mit uns und dann sagte ich ihn das wir ihn uns jtz holen.
Ich sichtete ihn auf dem Dach neben den Treppen Turm. Einer meiner Jungs navigierte ich unten lang. Das hörte er natürlich...mein anderen ging die Treppe hoch...und peng...das wars für ihn. Dann haben wir ihn geplündert. Eine voll ausgerüstete m4...100e Schuss mehrere Magazine..und und und...

Ich denk er ist nach seinem tot erstmal heulend zu Mutti gegangen. Ich war mein Team dankbar  das war bestimmt jmd der da nur wartet um Leute umzu schießen...


----------



## cap82 (21. Januar 2014)

Nennt sich "Bandit", und bei seiner Mutti warber bestimmt nicht. Willkommen bei DayZ!


----------



## Ceon026 (21. Januar 2014)

Das Spiel frißt meine Graka vollständig auf. Ist das Game wirklich so Grafiklastig oder liegt es einfach noch da ran das es eine Alpha ist?


----------



## mist3r89 (21. Januar 2014)

Ceon026 schrieb:


> Das Spiel frißt meine Graka vollständig auf. Ist das Game wirklich so Grafiklastig oder liegt es einfach noch da ran das es eine Alpha ist?


 
Wüsste ich auch gerne... meine 780 läuft da konstant zwischen 90 und 102!!!% 
Sie kommt auch mal auf 75 oder so, aber steigt relativ schnell wieder. So wie ich das verstanden habe ist es wirklich grafiklastig, weil vieles gerendert wird, was du noch gar nicht siehst, z.B in den Städten wird alles in den Häusern bereits gemacht


----------



## Deeron (21. Januar 2014)

Nach 1,5 Wochen ist mein Char gestern auch über den Haufen geschossen worden.

Immer schön spirtlich sehen ^^


----------



## mist3r89 (21. Januar 2014)

Deeron schrieb:


> Nach 1,5 Wochen ist mein Char gestern auch über den Haufen geschossen worden.
> 
> Immer schön spirtlich sehen ^^


 
Ja war mein erster Charakter der es zu etwas gebracht hat.... Danke für den Abend, hat echt Spass gemacht... Die Tarnkleider kannst du ja wirklich kaum sehen.... Was mich am meisten nervt, ist das icah den sicher 5 Minuten lang beobachtet hatte, aber nicht wusste ob das jetzt einer von uns ist oder nicht... sonst hätt ich dem die Birne weggepustet bevor das ganze angefangen hätte....


----------



## Deeron (21. Januar 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Ja war mein erster Charakter der es zu etwas gebracht hat.... Danke für den Abend, hat echt Spass gemacht... Die Tarnkleider kannst du ja wirklich kaum sehen.... Was mich am meisten nervt, ist das icah den sicher 5 Minuten lang beobachtet hatte, aber nicht wusste ob das jetzt einer von uns ist oder nicht... sonst hätt ich dem die Birne weggepustet bevor das ganze angefangen hätte....



Passiert . Man müsste sich in zukunft vlt kopftücher für die abendlichen touren organisieren.


----------



## mist3r89 (21. Januar 2014)

Deeron schrieb:


> Passiert . Man müsste sich in zukunft vlt kopftücher für die abendlichen touren organisieren.


 
Das wär eine super idee. Ich muss sagen mir gefiel die Rolle des Snipers mit Sinchilla zusammen. Ich habe die nötige Geduld 15 Minuten stillzustehen und nichts anderes zu tun als zu observieren. ICh war froh das Sinchilla in der Nähe war... schade hat er position gewechselt und nichts gesagt... zusammen hätten wir den Kerl überwältigen können... Auf jedem Fall gerne wieder auch in 5er Gruppe lief das auch gut, im TS manchmal Offtopic^^ aber was solls... Wenn wir nicht gerade in der Base sind störts ja weniger

Ich finde das echt cool 3 gehen rein Looten, 2 verteilen sich auf eine hochebene und observieren, bzw warnen bei Feindkontakt! Das taktische war so genial gestern, hatte es bisher noch nie erlebt! Jetzt hat es mich gepackt^^ ich will mehr!! Aber alleine kannst du fast nicht so viel spass haben-.-


----------



## KornDonat (21. Januar 2014)

Deeron schrieb:


> Nach 1,5 Wochen ist mein Char gestern auch über den Haufen geschossen worden.
> 
> Immer schön spirtlich sehen ^^


 
Dann sind Sleeper und ich gestern ja rechtzeitig abgehauen


----------



## henderson m. (21. Januar 2014)

nice one Deeron!!!

Wer hat denn gestern alles das zeitliche gesegnet von der Abendrunde ?
Ich schaffs frühestens leider erst wieder am Mittwoch....

LG


----------



## Deeron (21. Januar 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Das wär eine super idee. Ich muss sagen mir gefiel die Rolle des Snipers mit Sinchilla zusammen. Ich habe die nötige Geduld 15 Minuten stillzustehen und nichts anderes zu tun als zu observieren. ICh war froh das Sinchilla in der Nähe war... schade hat er position gewechselt und nichts gesagt... zusammen hätten wir den Kerl überwältigen können... Auf jedem Fall gerne wieder auch in 5er Gruppe lief das auch gut, im TS manchmal Offtopic^^ aber was solls... Wenn wir nicht gerade in der Base sind störts ja weniger  Ich finde das echt cool 3 gehen rein Looten, 2 verteilen sich auf eine hochebene und observieren, bzw warnen bei Feindkontakt! Das taktische war so genial gestern, hatte es bisher noch nie erlebt! Jetzt hat es mich gepackt^^ ich will mehr!! Aber alleine kannst du fast nicht so viel spass haben-.-


Das OT-gelaber im TS finde ich nicht schlimm. Im gegenteil. Wenn es das nicht gäbe, wäre es oftmals ziemlich still. 
Ich schau mal ob ich nachher nochmal los ziehe und meinen Char neu ausstatte.


----------



## Deeron (21. Januar 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> nice one Deeron!!!  Wer hat denn gestern alles das zeitliche gesegnet von der Abendrunde ? Ich schaffs frühestens leider erst wieder am Mittwoch....  LG


Ich und noch einer (sry, hab den namen verpeilt^^).
Hab dann noch 20 min tot dagelegen und unsere Kollegen per Gehör navigiert.
Wir sind auf ein 2er Team gestoßen. Ein Scharfschütze und ein Clown mit M4. Der Clown hat mich von hinten erwischt, der Scharfschütze unseren Kollegen. Nachdem unsere Beiden Sniper den Clown erledigt hatten, hat sich der gegnerische Scharfschütze anscheinend verflüchtigt gehabt. Das Team konnte sich dann noch an den 3 Leichen bedienen und mit Muni und Medis eindecken. Von daher hatte auch der Tod einen kleinen Sinn.


----------



## henderson m. (21. Januar 2014)

Deeron schrieb:


> Ich und noch einer (sry, hab den namen verpeilt^^).
> Hab dann noch 20 min tot dagelegen und unsere Kollegen per Gehör navigiert.
> Wir sind auf ein 2er Team gestoßen. Ein Scharfschütze und ein Clown mit M4. Der Clown hat mich von hinten erwischt, der Scharfschütze unseren Kollegen. Nachdem unsere Beiden Sniper den Clown erledigt hatten, hat sich der gegnerische Scharfschütze anscheinend verflüchtigt gehabt. Das Team konnte sich dann noch an den 3 Leichen bedienen und mit Muni und Medis eindecken. Von daher hatte auch der Tod einen kleinen Sinn.


 
hahaha sehr kamerarschaftliches denken   

der mit der clownsmaske hätte ja fast ich sein können


----------



## Jogi86 (21. Januar 2014)

Falls es bei euch International werden soll, ich würd mich freuen 
Bin halt leider z.Z ein Bambi 
SteamAcc:[AUT]LordJogi86


----------



## Deeron (21. Januar 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> hahaha sehr kamerarschaftliches denken     der mit der clownsmaske hätte ja fast ich sein können


Nenene ^^ er hat keine Filmzitate durch den Voicechat gehauen ^^.
Und du hättest wahrscheinlich öfter getroffen als er/sie (war ein weiblicher char). Da wurde die komplette Munition verballert.


----------



## henderson m. (21. Januar 2014)

Deeron schrieb:


> Nenene ^^ er hat keine Filmzitate durch den Voicechat gehauen ^^.
> Und du hättest wahrscheinlich öfter getroffen als er/sie (war ein weiblicher char). Da wurde die komplette Munition verballert.



haha episch  wäre gerne dabei gewesen und hätte mir die action voll reingeknallt



Jogi86 schrieb:


> Falls es bei euch International werden soll, ich würd mich freuen
> Bin halt leider z.Z ein Bambi
> SteamAcc:[AUT]LordJogi86



1. sind wir schon international (ich wien)
2. bist du herzlich willkommen
3. waren wir doch alle mal bambis

LG


----------



## Jogi86 (21. Januar 2014)

Oh..  Um so besser, ja dann sieht man sich ja vl schon Heute.


----------



## mist3r89 (21. Januar 2014)

Jogi86 schrieb:


> Oh..  Um so besser, ja dann sieht man sich ja vl schon Heute.


 
Und ich aus der schönen Schweiz^^

Deeron ich bin kurz nach dir gestorben und nach Berenzino gelootet. Ingame N-Ergy


----------



## Deeron (21. Januar 2014)

Alles klar, vlt kann ichs mir merken ^^


----------



## D4rkResistance (21. Januar 2014)

Zum Glück ist mein Game 10 Sekunden vor den ersten Schüssen gecrashed! Ne Spaß beiseite, ich hätte euch in der Situation echt gerne geholfen. Aber im Nachhinein wieder in ein Feuergefecht reinjoinen und keinerlei Überblick zu haben, wäre Selbstmord gewesen. Von daher bin ich erst wieder nachgejoined, als das Gelände einigermaßen gecleared war. 

War übrigens heute Nacht noch auf 2 weiteren Servern und hab jeweils die Militarybase gelootet. Hab die ganze Zeit Saline Bags IV gefunden (kombinierte)...das ging dann soweit, dass ich sogar ein 60 Schuss Mag ausm Inventar geworfen habe, damit ich nochn drittes Salinebag IV mitnehmen kann. Wäre also heute Abend froh, wenn ich zwecks freiem Platz wieder 2 Salinebags abgeben könnte! Mal schauen, wer heute Abend eins bekommt. 

PS: Munition hab ich übrigens auch wieder reichlich >450!!!


----------



## mist3r89 (21. Januar 2014)

Naja wir waren 5 und sie 2... Wir wussten ungefähr wo sie waren... Wir hätten dich schon gut brauchen können vielleicht hätte dann niemand sterben müssen....


----------



## henderson m. (21. Januar 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Zum Glück ist mein Game 10 Sekunden vor den ersten Schüssen gecrashed! Ne Spaß beiseite, ich hätte euch in der Situation echt gerne geholfen. Aber im Nachhinein wieder in ein Feuergefecht reinjoinen und keinerlei Überblick zu haben, wäre Selbstmord gewesen. Von daher bin ich erst wieder nachgejoined, als das Gelände einigermaßen gecleared war.
> 
> War übrigens heute Nacht noch auf 2 weiteren Servern und hab jeweils die Militarybase gelootet. Hab die ganze Zeit Saline Bag IVs gefunden (kombinierte)...das ging dann soweit, dass ich sogar ein 60 Schuss Mag ausm Inventar geworfen habe, damit ich nochn drittes Salinebag mitnehmen kann. Wäre also heute Abend froh, wenn ich zwecks freiem Platz wieder 2 Salinebags abgeben könnte! Mal schauen, wer heute Abend eins bekommt.
> 
> PS: Munition hab ich übrigens auch wieder reichlich >450!!!


 
Du munitions fetischist ^^

wie siehts aus ? steckt zurzeit ein youtube video in der pipeline ? bzw. part2 des ersten videos ? Hat mir ganz gut gefallen.

Jogi86 guckt dir mal das video von D4rkResistance an, dann siehst du wie lustig wir es immer so haben und was wir so machen  auch wenn das video nicht alles drauf hat was wir alles so erleben ^^

LG


----------



## Jogi86 (21. Januar 2014)

Hab ich schon gesehen  Wehe ihr klaut mir die Hose 
Heute werde ich leider erst ab ca 18 Uhr on sein, dann werde ich etwas alleine farmen das ich nicht komplett nackt zu euch komm 
Wo treibt ihr euch denn gerade herum?


----------



## D4rkResistance (21. Januar 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Naja wir waren 5 und sie 2... Wir wussten ungefähr wo sie waren... Wir hätten dich schon gut brauchen können vielleicht hätte dann niemand sterben müssen....



Ja, da geb ich dir recht. Wäre ich nicht rausgeflogen, hätte wahrscheinlich niemand sterben müssen. Allerdings wäre ich wahrscheinlich als erster gestorben, wenn ich mich wieder eingeloggt hätte, ohne zu wissen wo die Gegner sind. Von daher hab ich mir gedacht, lass ich's lieber bleiben. 



henderson m. schrieb:


> wie siehts aus ? steckt zurzeit ein youtube  video in der pipeline ? bzw. part2 des ersten videos ? Hat mir ganz gut  gefallen.


Ne, ich muss das Video immer noch rendern! Mal schauen, vllt lass ichs heute Abend/Nacht rendern und lade es dann morgen Abend hoch! Bis spätestens Freitag isses aber auf jeden Fall auf Youtube.



Jogi86 schrieb:


> Wo treibt ihr euch denn gerade herum?


Also ich habe mich gestern zusammen mit Pyro (lol2k) und noch wem an der Militarybase (Vybor) ausgeloggt, von wo aus ich dann später noch 2x looten war. Stehe aber immer noch an der Base. Bin heute Abend so gegen 19 Uhr on.


----------



## Jogi86 (21. Januar 2014)

Ach du......ich seh zu das ich mich heute noch nach Cherno durchschlängele für ordentlichen Loot und mich dann auf den Weg zu euch zu machen.
Seit ihr vl so nett und schickt mir ne Steam Freundschaftsanfrage?!


----------



## D4rkResistance (21. Januar 2014)

Jogi86 schrieb:


> ...ich seh zu das ich mich heute noch nach Cherno durchschlängele für ordentlichen Loot...


Schlag dir das mit Cherno ganz schnell wieder aus dem Kopf! Du stirbst öfters in Cherno, als du Loot findest! Ich würde dir empfehlen von der Küste direkt zur Militarybase (Vybor) zu rennen und unterwegs alle Dörfer zu looten, die du durchläufst. Dann haste genug Stuff, wenn du an der Base bist und stirbst nicht so schnell und oft.


----------



## mist3r89 (21. Januar 2014)

oder ganz nach nord Osten das letzte Dorf oben rechts auf der Karte, bin damit bisher immer gut gefahren, und den schienen entlang, alle Dörfer zu looten


----------



## sinchilla (21. Januar 2014)

> Das spiel ist wirklich der Hammer aber frusten tut es wie kein anderes  Spiel oder?! Hab gestern meinen 4 Tage alten acc der wirklich viel hatte  (M4, 300 Schuss, Antibiotika und viel,viel mehr) durch einen  bescheidenen Bug verloren  Bin dann 3 mal nach elektro gelaufen und jedes mal von einem Bambi Killer erlegt worden.....hab mir dann ein Bier aufgemacht


als ich gestern den anderen nachjointe, bekam ich die fröhliche nachricht zu lesen das mein char wegen eines fehlers resetet wurde...voll equipped

naja als ich mich gestern nacht wieder ausloggte hatte ich fast den stand von vorher erreicht.

@die andern vom gefecht gestern, ich hatte mein standortwechsel doch angekündigt habe voher 10 min oder so das untere tor & den eingang durch den zaun im blick gehabt bis ich sagte ich gehe zum panzer um den gegner von hinten zu überraschen...aber ein bissl müssen wir noch an unserer taktik feilen...das jeder im team sofort weiss wo der andere sich befindet bzw. welchen bereich er abdeckt. aber das kommt noch dann brauchen wir nicht mal mehr ts weil wir wissen was die anderen machen in so einer situation, nämlich anzahl & aufenthaltsort der feinde lokalisieren, ablenkungsmanöver von "vorne" um diese zu beschäftigen & 2 andere umrunden sie um sie von hinten zu penetrieren


----------



## Deeron (21. Januar 2014)

Das Problem ist, dass die Kämpfe in sachen Sicht, Waffen und verletzungen zu real sind für die begrenzte Anzahl an Kommunikationsmöglichkeiten. 
Es fehlen zb Grundlegende militärische Handzeichen bzw kurzbefehle an Mitspieler.


----------



## mist3r89 (21. Januar 2014)

Deeron schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass die Kämpfe in sachen Sicht, Waffen und verletzungen zu real sind für die begrenzte Anzahl an Kommunikationsmöglichkeiten.
> Es fehlen zb Grundlegende militärische Handzeichen bzw kurzbefehle an Mitspieler.


 
Ich denke auch ein problem ist, das wir zum Teil zum ersten Mal zusammen gespielt haben, und die Stimmen nciht erkenne. 
Da wusste ich halt nicht wer geerade was zu wem sagt usw... Hab nicht mitbekommen das Sinchilla sein Standort wechsel mitgeteilt hat, hätte es nicht zugelassen :-p


----------



## KornDonat (21. Januar 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Ich denke auch ein problem ist, das wir zum Teil zum ersten Mal zusammen gespielt haben, und die Stimmen nciht erkenne.
> Da wusste ich halt nicht wer geerade was zu wem sagt usw... Hab nicht mitbekommen das Sinchilla sein Standort wechsel mitgeteilt hat, hätte es nicht zugelassen :-p


 
Mach dir nichts draus, das wissen manche Leute auch nach etlichen Tagen noch nicht  Ich hab da zum Beispiel keine Probleme mit ich weiß meist schon nach 1-2 Stunden wer welche Stimme hat und wer das gerad im Spiel ist ^^


----------



## D4rkResistance (21. Januar 2014)

KornDonat schrieb:


> Mach dir nichts draus, das wissen manche Leute auch nach etlichen Tagen noch nicht  Ich hab da zum Beispiel keine Probleme mit ich weiß meist schon nach 1-2 Stunden wer welche Stimme hat und wer das gerad im Spiel ist ^^



Also von den Leuten im TS erkenne ich momentan nur die Stimmen von Pyro, henderson, sinchilla und Shicehaufen. Und halt die meiner Nicht-PCGH-Kollegen. 

Geht das TS-Overlay eigentlich in DayZ? Weil bei BF3/4 wird das als Hack erkannt und kann einen Origin-Ban mit sich bringen (ja, dumm ich weiß xD)!


----------



## mist3r89 (21. Januar 2014)

Was ich heute auf jeden Fall noch mache, ist die Map auszudrucken auf A3 in farbig^^ das ständige wechseln auf dem Laptopbildschirm und tumscrollen ist zu mühsam-.-
Alles ausdrucken und gut ist :-p


----------



## Brez$$z (21. Januar 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Was ich heute auf jeden Fall noch mache, ist die Map auszudrucken auf A3 in farbig^^ das ständige wechseln auf dem Laptopbildschirm und tumscrollen ist zu mühsam-.-
> Alles ausdrucken und gut ist :-p


 
Tipp von mir: Steam/Einstellungen/Im Spiel => als Startseite des Browsers "http://dayzdb.com/map/chernarusplus" eingeben.
Dann kannst du ingame mit Shift+Tab ins Ingame Steam Overlay, und unten gibt dann den Browser. Aufmachen, auf die gewünschte größe ziehen und Fertig.
Kannst die Karte immer mit Shift+Tab sehen, einscrollen und und und ohne jedesmal das Game zu minimieren.


----------



## RayasVati (21. Januar 2014)

Ich hab das Map problem mit ipad gelöst...da gibts einige apps für.


----------



## henderson m. (21. Januar 2014)

Also ich hab auf meinem linken bildschirm ts3 maximiert, am mittleren dayz das game, ubd am rechten bildschirm die dayZ map. Weiß nicht was ihr alle habt


----------



## Brez$$z (21. Januar 2014)

Ich hab sie auch auf aufm zweiten Moni, allerdings muss man hier oder dort mal hinzoomen. 
Da minimiert sich das Game halt auch dann wieder  über meinem Moni hängt noch ne Relativ große Karte 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cap82 (21. Januar 2014)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> Tipp von mir: Steam/Einstellungen/Im Spiel =>  als Startseite des Browsers "http://dayzdb.com/map/chernarusplus"  eingeben.
> Dann kannst du ingame mit Shift+Tab ins Ingame Steam  Overlay, und unten gibt dann den Browser. Aufmachen, auf die gewünschte  größe ziehen und Fertig.
> Kannst die Karte immer mit Shift+Tab sehen, einscrollen und und und ohne jedesmal das Game zu minimieren.


 
Ach sowas macht man doch heute mit nem zweiten Monitor..

Ne echt, ist ne gute Idee über Steam.

Edit: Mist, zu spät..


----------



## Deeron (21. Januar 2014)

RayasVati schrieb:


> Ich hab das Map problem mit ipad gelöst...da gibts einige apps für.


Name der App bitte ^^


----------



## RayasVati (21. Januar 2014)

Deeron schrieb:


> Name der App bitte ^^


 
such einfach mit DayZ im App Store da gibt es mehrere...ich nutze 3 Stück weil jede irgendwie anders ist (eine ist iZurvive)


----------



## cap82 (21. Januar 2014)

Mit den Apps hab ich auch schon probiert, allerdings find ich die Auflösungen da ziemlich bescheiden...
Dann lieber über den Browser des Tablet die Online Map.
Dort funktioniert dann auch die Lootsuche übers Eingabefeld.


----------



## KornDonat (21. Januar 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Also von den Leuten im TS erkenne ich momentan nur die Stimmen von Pyro, henderson, sinchilla und Shicehaufen. Und halt die meiner Nicht-PCGH-Kollegen.
> 
> Geht das TS-Overlay eigentlich in DayZ? Weil bei BF3/4 wird das als Hack erkannt und kann einen Origin-Ban mit sich bringen (ja, dumm ich weiß xD)!


 
Hab ich gemerkt das du meinen Namen noch nicht zu ordnen kannst, trotz etlichen Stunden zusammen spielen xD


----------



## D4rkResistance (21. Januar 2014)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> über meinem Moni hängt noch ne Relativ große Karte


 Sau geil! Ich will auch! Wo hast du die her? Ist das die neue der SA oder noch die vom Mod?

Edit: Ich sehe grade, du hast die dir aus einzelnen Seiten ausgedruckt und zusammengeklebt! Sau geil  Wie macht man das, bzw wo haste die Grafik her?


----------



## Deeron (21. Januar 2014)

Die iZurvive-App ist super. Danke. Geil find ich die Funktion Gruppen erstellen zu können und dort Markierungen auf die Karte zu machen.


----------



## lol2k (21. Januar 2014)

Deeron schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass die Kämpfe in sachen Sicht,  Waffen und verletzungen zu real sind für die begrenzte Anzahl an  Kommunikationsmöglichkeiten.
> Es fehlen zb Grundlegende militärische Handzeichen bzw kurzbefehle an Mitspieler.



Da ich ja bereits etwas Erfahrung mit Teams in DayZ habe, kann ich sagen dass gestern vieles richtig gut lief! 3 Spieler (sinchiller, Deeron und D4rk) an der Mauer des Militätgeländes um zu verhindern dass der Gegner raus läuft, 2 Sniper auf dem Berg (mist3r und meine Wenigkeit).
Wir sollten uns nur vier Dinge angewöhnen:

- Präzise Richtungs- oder Uhrzeitangaben um den Feind sofort lokalisieren zu können. 
- Stehts zu wissen wo sich die mates aufhalten. (Freund und Feind sehen leider oftmals gleich aus)
- Gegner umrunden / in Bewegung bleiben.
- Türen hinter sich schließen und absichern.

Wenn wir öfters so zusammenspielen wie gestern wird es immer schwerer uns auseinander zu pflücken. Eine gute Voraussetzung für künftige Abenteuer!


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (21. Januar 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Sau geil! Ich will auch! Wo hast du die her? Ist das die neue der SA oder noch die vom Mod?
> 
> Edit: Ich sehe grade, du hast die dir aus einzelnen Seiten ausgedruckt und zusammengeklebt! Sau geil  Wie macht man das?


 
Bei der ArmaX-Box is ne fette Chernarus Karte im DinA2 Format dabei...
vllt könnt Ihr euch die ja bei Ebay oder so schießen


----------



## RayasVati (21. Januar 2014)

Die Map übern Moni ist echt Fett


----------



## sinchilla (21. Januar 2014)

> Was ich heute auf jeden Fall noch mache, ist die Map auszudrucken auf A3  in farbig^^ das ständige wechseln auf dem Laptopbildschirm und  tumscrollen ist zu mühsam-.-
> Alles ausdrucken und gut ist :-p


die idee hatte ich auch scho, leider müsste die map dann so 4x4 meter damit man auch die nötigen details ( die sonst im zoom versteckt sind) erkennen kann.



> Bei der ArmaX-Box is ne fette Chernarus Karte im DinA2 Format dabei...
> vllt könnt Ihr euch die ja bei Ebay oder so schießen


hier wäre das problem das die map der standalone bereits in diesem stadium sehr differiert & es noch mehr werden wird ( mehr städte andere stadtgrößen etc.) dies kann auch zu problemen führen wenn man sagt " an haus xy is der gegner" & dieses beim anderen gar nicht vorhanden ist weil sein kartenmaterial veraltet ist


zeigt mir das ts-overlay an wer grade spricht auf dem bildschirm wo das game läuft? weil ich hab auch so meine probleme beim erkennen der stimmen...dark höre ich mittlerweile raus der spricht so schnell & den schweizer oder österreicher naja da fängt es wieder an...ansonsten müssen wir uns alpha, beta usw. nennen & jeder der spricht sagt "alpha geht nah xy..." bzw, die ingamenamen


----------



## MezZo_Mix (21. Januar 2014)

Ist die Map nicht etwas veraltet? Weil ja ein neuer Küstenteil zugepatcht wurde


----------



## cap82 (21. Januar 2014)

lol2k schrieb:


> Da ich ja bereits etwas Erfahrung mit Teams in DayZ habe, kann ich sagen dass gestern vieles richtig gut lief! 3 Spieler (sinchiller, Deeron und D4rk) an der Mauer des Militätgeländes um zu verhindern dass der Gegner raus läuft, 2 Sniper auf dem Berg (mist3r und meine Wenigkeit).
> Wir sollten uns nur vier Dinge angewöhnen:
> 
> - Präzise Richtungs- oder Uhrzeitangaben um den Feind sofort lokalisieren zu können.
> ...



Was auch noch hilft, bei Kontakt und ihr euch nicht sicher seid ob er zu euch gehört: ein Kommando das alle kennen, z.b. "sichtkontakt auf 2 uhr, alle sofort hinlegen."
Wenn er dann weiterrennt wisst ihr bescheid.


----------



## D4rkResistance (21. Januar 2014)

Hab grade mal ein bisschen rechechiert!

Hier gibts eine schöne hochaufgelöste Karte der Standalone:
http://www.dayztv.com/map/chernarus-plus-high-res.jpg

Werde damit die Tage mal zu ner Digitaldruckerei gehen und mir davon ein A1 oder A0 Plakatdruck anfertigen lassen. Die Rände lass ich dann einfach fachgerecht abschneiden. Kostenpunkt sollte anfürsich nicht mehr als 20€ betragen...ja nach Qualität des Papiers.


----------



## henderson m. (21. Januar 2014)

Ich könnte in meiner arbeit die karte so groß drucken dass man sie als tapete verwenden könnte


----------



## Robonator (21. Januar 2014)

Oder man nehme sich halt einfach nen zweiten Monitor, Laptop, Tablet oder was auch immer und macht die normale DayzDB Map auf 
DayZ Standalone Chernarus+ Map - DayZDB


----------



## Deeron (21. Januar 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> Ich könnte in meiner arbeit die karte so groß drucken dass man sie als tapete verwenden könnte


Kannst du nach Deutschland versenden? XD


----------



## sinchilla (21. Januar 2014)

die idee mit einer karte (aus papier) is ja gut aber leider braucht die dann so eine größe das man aufstehen müsste um stadt xy im detail zu sehen da geht es schneller einfach den desktop zu öffnen bzw. den tab mit der karte wo man auch wichtige infos wie brunnen etc. sehen kann oder wie robo meinte den laptop der freundin mal sinnvoll zu nutzen...evt. könnte er ein bluescreen bekommen aus der gewohnten routine gerissen zu werden weil da sonst nur zalando als tab offen ist


----------



## Creeperio (21. Januar 2014)

hachja  mal wieder ne tolle runde XD da kommt man im Treffpunkt "Gorka" an und sieht einen Spieler der vor uns herrennt und wir laufen dem auch dann hinterher und zack Beschuss xD 
haha voll lolig, zurück geschossen aus reinem Schock und zack bin ich und einer von der Treffpunktgruppe tod x.x

und ich dachte das wäre klar das nur wir das sein können <.< auch noch zu dritt^^

Naja passiert


----------



## MrSniperPhil (21. Januar 2014)

Der andere war dann wohl ich 
Egal, ich hab wieder etwas Gear, jetz aber mit Mosin.


----------



## henderson m. (22. Januar 2014)

5 Leute random spawn auf nem anderen server und alle werden gewiped. der klassiker


----------



## Elvis_Cooper (22. Januar 2014)

mir ist gestern mein Spiel abgestürzt, nach Neutstart des Spiels wurd ich als neuer Char an der Küste gespwant. Gings also nicht nur mir so? 

Und noch ne andere Frage, kann man sich an Stacheldraht verletzen? War gestern auf dem Flugfeld bei Balota und auf einmal hat mein Typ geblutet und die Hose war von "Pristine" auf "Ruuined", hab aber keine Schüsse gehört oder Zombies gesehen. Vielleicht wurde ich aber auch angeschossen und habs nicht mitbekommen da ich kurz danach nen anderen Spieler getroffen hatte


----------



## mist3r89 (22. Januar 2014)

Gestern war wieder ne coole Runde Das koordinierte rumlaufen und auf die Suche nach Bambis zu gehen die entweder selbstmord begehen oder von anderen gehänselt werden^^
Mannomann die Bugs die wir gestern erlebt haben, ganz grosse Klasse!!!


----------



## Jogi86 (22. Januar 2014)

Hi Leute
so ich bin jetzt beim Flughafen im Norden. Könntet ihr mir eure Steam Namen via PN schicken? Ts Ip wäre auch noch toll.

lg Jogi


----------



## Robonator (22. Januar 2014)

Jogi86 schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> so ich bin jetzt beim Flughafen im Norden. Könntet ihr mir eure Steam Namen via PN schicken? Ts Ip wäre auch noch toll.
> 
> lg Jogi


 
Startpost.


----------



## mist3r89 (22. Januar 2014)

Also gestern hatte ich stellenweise beim Dorf unten auch nur ca. 30Fps... War schon einwenig überrascht... Wenn dann irgendwann ein SLI Verbund unterstützt wird, hole ich mir eine 2. 780


----------



## Jogi86 (22. Januar 2014)

@robonator: danke dir, schon gefunden


----------



## D4rkResistance (22. Januar 2014)

Ich mein, ich stehe grundsätzlich nicht darauf in DayZ zu sterben, weil mein Charakter = <3.

Aber wenn ich sterbe, dann bitte im Kugelhagel und nicht durch nen Glitch am Berg, der mich erst versucht aufzufressen und sich dann dazu entschließt mich doch wieder auszuspucken und 50 Meter in den Himmel zu katapultieren, wo ich dann beim Landen sofort das Zeitliche gesegnet habe.

Aber zum Glück haben lol2k und ich gestern noch eine Militarybase-Loot-Serverhop-Aktion gestartet, sodass wir jetzt wieder unsere "fully-upgraded M4" haben und mir nur noch ein anständiger Stock + Visier fehlt. Bin heute Abend mit ner Freundin im Kino ("Nicht mein Tag" mit A.Stein und M.Bleibtreu), werde dann aber wohl so gegen 21/22 Uhr auch wieder im TS sein.


----------



## Robonator (22. Januar 2014)

Gab es in letzter Zeit nen Wipe? Wenn nicht dann bin ich auch noch voll ausgerüstet am NEA. Hab irgendwie auch mal wieder bock auf n Ründchen


----------



## mist3r89 (22. Januar 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Ich mein, ich stehe grundsätzlich nicht darauf in DayZ zu sterben, weil mein Charakter = <3.
> 
> Aber wenn ich sterbe, dann bitte im Kugelhagel und nicht durch nen Glitch am Berg, der mich erst versucht aufzufressen und sich dann dazu entschließt mich doch wieder auszuspucken und 50 Meter in den Himmel zu katapultieren, wo ich dann beim Landen sofort das Zeitliche gesegnet habe.
> 
> Aber zum Glück haben lol2k und ich gestern noch eine Militarybase-Loot-Serverhop-Aktion gestartet, sodass wir jetzt wieder unsere "fully-upgraded M4" haben und mir nur noch ein anständiger Stock + Visier fehlt. Bin heute Abend mit ner Freundin im Kino ("Nicht mein Tag" mit A.Stein und M.Bleibtreu), werde dann aber wohl so gegen 21/22 Uhr auch wieder im TS sein.


 
Also ich kan mit der M4 nicht viel anfangen... Ich muss irgendwie mal ein Training absolvieren. ich kann mit dem Ding nicht zielen... Ich spiel gerne mit der Mosin


----------



## henderson m. (22. Januar 2014)

Ich hab die letzten 40 Spielstunden so wenig gekillt wie noch nie zuvor in nem Spiel, meine K/D Rate ist glaube ich irgendwie zwischen 0,0034 und 0,0038...
Um diesen Umstand zu verbessern und ein wenig rache zu üben habe ich beschlossen mir jetzt ne mosin mit long range zu holen und mich am hügel bei Cherno im Berg zu verstecken und ein paar full equipped typen wegzusnipen. Gerne kann mich dann jemand begleiten alá ,,ich nimm den linken du den rechten...."



Nach ner längerer endogenen spirituellen cognitiven analyse bin ich zum entschluss gekommen dass ich ein richtiger klassischer bandit bin 
kein bambi ist mehr sicher vor mir


----------



## mist3r89 (22. Januar 2014)

Na was jetzt^^ Banditen killen oder selbst einer sein^^


----------



## Robonator (22. Januar 2014)

Ein "klassischer" Bandit ist aber auf der Suche nach Opfern die er ausrauben kann. Wenn du hingegen auf Bambis ballerst, dann hast du ja nichts davon, da sie ja selber nichts haben. 
Das macht dich lediglich zu einem Teil dieser unteren Klasse von Spielern, die an der Küste hocken und Frischlinge wegballern. Nichts für ungut  

Es gibt bisher nicht viel Content, aber ich würd die Zeit ja eher nutzen um die Banditen wegzuballern die z.B. in Cherno und Elektro aufm Berg oder auf den Dächern hocken um Spieler wegzuballern. Einfach quasi ein auf Anti-Bandit machen. Ich find das recht spaßig mich an die klassischen Camperpositionen ranzuschleichen und die dort liegenden Banditen wegzuballern oder zu axten  
Als ich zuletzt gezockt habe, haben ich und ein Kollege uns am NEA auf die Lauer gelegt und dort die Leute weggeschossen die sich z.B. auf nen Berg oder auf den Turm gelegt haben. Waren auch Serverhopper mitbei. Ach es tut gut die Hopper wegzuballern


----------



## mist3r89 (22. Januar 2014)

Haha ja das mit dem Hoppen ist halt schon eine Wahnsinns Strategie um ungefährlich an einem bestimmten Ort zu kommen.
Ist aber effektiv so das ich überhaupt nicht zielen kann mit einer M4, mit ner Mosin bin ich aber relativ treffsicher


----------



## Robonator (22. Januar 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Haha ja das mit dem Hoppen ist halt schon eine Wahnsinns Strategie um ungefährlich an einem bestimmten Ort zu kommen.
> Ist aber effektiv so das ich überhaupt nicht zielen kann mit einer M4, mit ner Mosin bin ich aber relativ treffsicher


 
Ich benutz auch nur die Mosin  M4 ist mir zu standard, die Mosin hat irgendwie Style ^^


----------



## KornDonat (22. Januar 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> Ein "klassischer" Bandit ist aber auf der Suche nach Opfern die er ausrauben kann. Wenn du hingegen auf Bambis ballerst, dann hast du ja nichts davon, da sie ja selber nichts haben.
> Das macht dich lediglich zu einem Teil dieser unteren Klasse von Spielern, die an der Küste hocken und Frischlinge wegballern. Nichts für ungut
> 
> Es gibt bisher nicht viel Content, aber ich würd die Zeit ja eher nutzen um die Banditen wegzuballern die z.B. in Cherno und Elektro aufm Berg oder auf den Dächern hocken um Spieler wegzuballern. Einfach quasi ein auf Anti-Bandit machen. Ich find das recht spaßig mich an die klassischen Camperpositionen ranzuschleichen und die dort liegenden Banditen wegzuballern oder zu axten
> Als ich zuletzt gezockt habe, haben ich und ein Kollege uns am NEA auf die Lauer gelegt und dort die Leute weggeschossen die sich z.B. auf nen Berg oder auf den Turm gelegt haben. Waren auch Serverhopper mitbei. Ach es tut gut die Hopper wegzuballern


 
Da wäre ich sofort dabei, vor allem beim Banditen wegaxten


----------



## henderson m. (22. Januar 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> Ein "klassischer" Bandit ist aber auf der Suche nach Opfern die er ausrauben kann. Wenn du hingegen auf Bambis ballerst, dann hast du ja nichts davon, da sie ja selber nichts haben.
> Das macht dich lediglich zu einem Teil dieser unteren Klasse von Spielern, die an der Küste hocken und Frischlinge wegballern. Nichts für ungut


 
Bevorzugt natürlich spieler mit gutem gear und richtig gute feuergefechte. Aber dann bin ich halt nen terminator, der auch mal nen low gear killt. 

"Die Bambis sind die full gears der zukunft!!" hahahaha

Bambis sind gefährlicher als man glaubt....

Ich hab gestern als Bambi nen squad getroffen von ca. 7 Leuten...Der Leader meinte zu mir ich soll mich auf den boden legen. hab ich aber nicht gemacht. ich bin dann langsam zum leader gegangen und hab auf ihn eingehauen. Seine kameraden haben das feuer eröffnet, haben dann aber gemerkt dass sie eher den leader töten als mich, da ich ja ganz kanpp vor ihm einprügelte...Er ging dann zu boden und war denke ich mal für kurze zeit ohnmächtig...Leider hab ich dann nicht mehr viel mitbekommen da dann ca. 280 Kugeln meinen körper durchsiebten. Aber ich hab zumindest den leader umgeknockt und der hat sich sicher in grund und boden geschämt...
D4rkresistance ist nach mir am gleichen ort gespawnt und wurde dann sofort gekillt  
einfach genialer shit dieses dayz


----------



## efdev (22. Januar 2014)

selber schuld ist der leader ich hätte sofort geschossen als du nicht gehört hast.


----------



## henderson m. (22. Januar 2014)

efdev schrieb:


> selber schuld ist der leader ich hätte sofort geschossen als du nicht gehört hast.


 
ganz genau das bild war einfach episch....voll equipped squad mit 7 leuten stehen um mich herum im kreis alle mit m4 im anschlag und ich spaziere locker flockig nur mit unerhose angezogen bis ganz knapp vor ihm und troll ihn einfach um... HAHA ich hab mich im ts fast nicht mehr beherschen können vor lauter lachen...wenn die kameraden den squadleader versehentlich nen headshot gegeben hätten wäre ich am lachen erstickt.


----------



## D4rkResistance (22. Januar 2014)

Ich glaube sie haben mich erschossen, weil ich laufend auf sie zugerannt kam und übern Voice-Chat "It's Raining Men" von den Weather Girls gesungen habe! Habs aber tatsächlich mittig durch geschafft! :3


----------



## henderson m. (22. Januar 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Ich glaube sie haben mich erschossen, weil ich laufend auf sie zugerannt kam und übern Voice-Chat "It's Raining Men" von den Weather Girls gesungen habe! Habs aber tatsächlich mittig durch geschafft! :3



hahahahahah das hast du bei diesem squad gemacht?? HHAHAHAA wie geil, warum nehmen wir diese aktionen nicht auf ? sowas musst du in ein lets play machen dann pipi ich mich an
was die sich dachten... "grml, squadleader liegt am boden von nem bambi umgehackt"......20 sekunden später  "hmm bambi läuft auf der straße und singt its raining men..."


----------



## mist3r89 (22. Januar 2014)

So cool wie ihr solche Sachen erlebt mir isst der charackter immer zu schade......


----------



## KornDonat (22. Januar 2014)

Ich glaub ich werd mich heute auch mal in den Krieg begeben und mal gucken was so in Cherno oder Elektro abgeht


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (22. Januar 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> So cool wie ihr solche Sachen erlebt mir isst der charackter immer zu schade......



Freies Zitat von Rob:



> Don't get attached to your gear...




Wobei, ganz ehrlich... Bei dem derzeitigen Stand der SA kann man doch soviel nicht verlieren - 
wenn das mal so sein wird wie in der Mod, dass man mal GPS, Nightvision und nen Rangefinder hat,
DANN kann ich das schon eher verstehen


----------



## henderson m. (22. Januar 2014)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> ... Bei dem derzeitigen Stand der SA kann man doch soviel nicht verlieren -
> wenn das mal so sein wird wie in der Mod...


 
da muss ich dir leider recht geben....wenn ich will bin ich in 20 mins full equipped, mit M4, 200 schuss und kompletter uniform. Natürlich nur mit allen tricks alá serverhopping etc.
Hoffe auch dass diese möglichkeiten irgendwie noch unterbunden werden sprich serverhopping abstellen, und droprates oder gear schwerer zu finden oder so....da sonst der reiz nach dem gear suchen und jeglichsten gefechten aus dem weg gehen zu sehr in den hintergrund rücken.
Ich bin richtig auf der suche nach dem nächsten gefecht - alleine schon aus dem grund dass ich weiß ich sehe in 30 mins wieder so aus wie vorher -.-


----------



## Jack77 (22. Januar 2014)

cap82 schrieb:


> Was auch noch hilft, bei Kontakt und ihr euch nicht sicher seid ob er zu euch gehört: ein Kommando das alle kennen, z.b. "sichtkontakt auf 2 uhr, alle sofort hinlegen."
> Wenn er dann weiterrennt wisst ihr bescheid.


 
versucht doch mal mit einer Parole.. "blitz" - "Donner" oder sowas...
naja, Blitz und Donner kennt jeder aus versch. Filmen, vllt. lieber was anderes...


----------



## mist3r89 (22. Januar 2014)

Ich weiss nicht wie ihr das tut...  ich brauch Stundne bis ich weiss wo ich bin, bzw wo ich was nützliches finden, kann angefangen von essen und dosen öffner...


----------



## henderson m. (22. Januar 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht wie ihr das tut...  ich brauch Stundne bis ich weiss wo ich bin, bzw wo ich was nützliches finden, kann angefangen von essen und dosen öffner...


 
das ist ganz einfach

1. ich spawne so gut wie immer an der nord - ost küste
2. ich sauf mich am brunnen so richtig voll (weiß auswendig wo die sind, kann man aber auch auf karte gucken -wenn du dann weißt wo du ca. bist)
3. ich sprinte direkt ohne auch nur einmal wo anders hinzugucken auf das nord ost airfield
4. dort sammle ich mein ganzes gear ein
5. fertig


----------



## Jack77 (22. Januar 2014)

Naja, fast jede Stadt / Dorf hat ja am Ortseingang ein Schild mit dem Namen der Stadt, dann kann man ja schnell schauen wo man ist. Und welche Gebäude sich lohnen zu looten hat man auch recht schnell raus finde ich.


----------



## D4rkResistance (22. Januar 2014)

cap82 schrieb:


> Was auch noch hilft, bei Kontakt und ihr euch nicht sicher seid ob er zu euch gehört: ein Kommando das alle kennen, z.b. "sichtkontakt auf 2 uhr, alle sofort hinlegen." Wenn er dann weiterrennt wisst ihr bescheid.



Dann hätte ich gestern diverse Kollegen versehentlich über den Haufen geballert. Unsere Truppe, an der Küste, war sowas von unkoordiniert. Beispiel 1: lol2k fliegt ausm Game...ich als Squadleader sage zu allen, hinlegen (ins Gras), bis lol2k wieder auf dem Server ist. Aufeinmal seh ich wie links jemand am ausgebrannten Bus herumrennt....habe meine Waffe bereits im Anschlag, frage aber nochmal vorsichtig, ob jemand beim Bus rumrennt....zuerst keine Antwort....ich frage nochmal "RENNT DA JEMAND AM BUS RUM?"...Kollege im Teamspeak: "Jaja, das bin ich!" Ich: "Wieso zum Teufel liegst du nicht?"....*keine Antwort*

Von daher kannste da echt nicht nach gehen. Hätte ich ihn jetzt ohne nachzufragen über'n Haufen geballert, wäre das Geheule jetzt groß!


----------



## mist3r89 (22. Januar 2014)

Ne ich finde es muss klar sein wer den Lead hat, gestern warst du das! Wer dann die Anweisungen nicht befolgt Bang, muss damit leben....


----------



## mist3r89 (22. Januar 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> das ist ganz einfach
> 
> 1. ich spawne so gut wie immer an der nord - ost küste
> 2. ich sauf mich am brunnen so richtig voll (weiß auswendig wo die sind, kann man aber auch auf karte gucken -wenn du dann weißt wo du ca. bist)
> ...


 
na hab ich ein mal versucht bin ich gestorben bevor ich ein Fuss im Airfield setzen konnte


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (22. Januar 2014)

Jack77 schrieb:


> versucht doch mal mit einer Parole.. "blitz" - "Donner" oder sowas...
> naja, Blitz und Donner kennt jeder aus versch. Filmen, vllt. lieber was anderes...


 
Band of Brothers 



cap82 schrieb:


> Was auch noch hilft, bei Kontakt und ihr euch nicht sicher seid ob er zu euch gehört: ein Kommando das alle kennen, z.b. "sichtkontakt auf 2 uhr, alle sofort hinlegen."
> Wenn er dann weiterrennt wisst ihr bescheid.


 
Oder: "Sichtkontakt auf 6 Uhr -> Alle umdrehen"



Genrell hast Du Recht !

Das wichtigste ist in meinen Augen, dass man ein Kommando wie "Funkstille" einfach mal einhält.

Aber die Disziplin ist in der Konstellation, wie ich sie gestern erlebt habe noch nicht so richtig gewachsen und die Abstimmung untereinander dauert da meiner Meinung nach auch noch zu lange... Da muss noch dran gearbeitet werden


----------



## henderson m. (22. Januar 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> na hab ich ein mal versucht bin ich gestorben bevor ich ein Fuss im Airfield setzen konnte


 
kurz vor dem airfield im wald ausloggen - auf nen nightserver joinen der relativ leer ist (~5 spieler) und dann blind das loot mit TAB abgehen in den gebäuden. Die hangar mach ich nie da is sehr schwer in blindmodus.
fertig



Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Aber die Disziplin ist in der Konstellation, wie ich sie gestern erlebt habe noch nicht so richtig gewachsen und die Abstimmung untereinander dauert da meiner Meinung nach auch noch zu lange... Da muss noch dran gearbeitet werden


 
ich ich bin ja jetzt schon öfters mit dark,pyro,shicehaufen,sinchilla,sniperphil etc. unterwegs gewesen und muss sagen gestern war es wirklich relativ undiszipliniert und unkooridiniert. da hatten wir schon bessere tage was das teamplay anbelangt. Aber wayne ^^ wir hatten auf jedenfall unseren spass


----------



## mist3r89 (22. Januar 2014)

cool probier ich mal aus


----------



## Jack77 (22. Januar 2014)

wenn man weit im Osten spawnt, dann ist auch das Schiffswrack eine Alternative. 
Eine M4 oder Mosin, Scopes, Kleidung und kugelsichere Weste (die blaue Polizeiweste) sowie essen und trinken ist da fast immer zu finden. 
Nur Magazine für die M4 gibt es dort nicht.
Aber Vorsicht, da kann man schnell irgendwo runterfallen.


----------



## Robonator (22. Januar 2014)

Ich find solche Richtungsangaben mit der Uhr sowieso echt genial. 
Alle laufen herum, sind ein bischen verteilt. Einer schreit "Achtung auf 12 uhr" und alle haben nen anderes 12 Uhr


----------



## KornDonat (22. Januar 2014)

Jack77 schrieb:


> wenn man weit im Osten spawnt, dann ist auch das Schiffswrack eine Alternative.
> Eine M4 oder Mosin, Scopes, Kleidung und kugelsichere Weste (die blaue Polizeiweste) sowie essen und trinken ist da fast immer zu finden.
> Nur Magazine für die M4 gibt es dort nicht.
> Aber Vorsicht, da kann man schnell irgendwo runterfallen.


 
Vor allem sollte man die Leitern meiden


----------



## Creeperio (22. Januar 2014)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Der andere war dann wohl ich
> Egal, ich hab wieder etwas Gear, jetz aber mit Mosin.


 
zur not helfe ich nach^^ also mit dem EQ, leider bin ich auch draufgegangen, der Mousinheadshot hatte mich übelst zerissen xD


----------



## cap82 (22. Januar 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> kurz vor dem airfield im wald ausloggen - auf nen nightserver joinen der relativ leer ist (~5 spieler) und dann blind das loot mit TAB abgehen in den gebäuden. Die hangar mach ich nie da is sehr schwer in blindmodus.
> fertig



Gamma und Helligkeit hochdrehen, Wolken auf High, dann sieht man auch nachts prima.


----------



## mist3r89 (22. Januar 2014)

Heute abend gegen 22:30 jemand on, würde dann online kommen


----------



## mist3r89 (22. Januar 2014)

Ich würde gerne mal regen sehen
Bzw. Es gibt ja immer Nachtserver, immer Tagserver, das heisst es muss auch wechsel server geben... Wie funktionierts bei denen? Kann man irgendwann ein schöner Sonnenuntergang geniessen und irgendwann wirds dunkel oder ist es tag dann startet der server neu und es ist nacht?


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (22. Januar 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne mal regen sehen
> Bzw. Es gibt ja immer Nachtserver, immer Tagserver, das heisst es muss auch wechsel server geben... Wie funktionierts bei denen? Kann man irgendwann ein schöner Sonnenuntergang geniessen und irgendwann wirds dunkel oder ist es tag dann startet der server neu und es ist nacht?


 
Bei den SA Servern habe ich das auch noch nicht erlebt... bei der Mod gab es echt schöne Sonnenuntergänge 

inkl. Dämmerung etc.


----------



## cap82 (22. Januar 2014)

Es gibt Day only und Night only. Und es gibt Standardserver, die nach Ortszeit laufen und auch durch Restart nicht zurückgesetzt werden. Dunkel wird es in Dayz immer so zwischen 17 und 19 uhr. Wenn du also die richtige Zeit erwischst, siehst du auch die Sonne untergehen. Ein Filter für entsprechende Settings soll noch kommen. Aktuell gehts nur, wenn es im Servernamen steht.


----------



## mist3r89 (22. Januar 2014)

Praktisch fänd ich ein Bild der anzeigt wann der letzte Restarta war, vor allem in sachen looten und so sehr praktisch


----------



## Robonator (22. Januar 2014)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Bei den SA Servern habe ich das auch noch nicht erlebt... bei der Mod gab es echt schöne Sonnenuntergänge
> 
> inkl. Dämmerung etc.


 
Hab so einen Tageswechsel schon gesehen und er ist viel hässlicher als in der Mod. 

Allgemein wirkt alles nicht so stimmig wie in der Mod ^^


----------



## simon3004 (22. Januar 2014)

Weiß einer von euch wie ich die Maus in DayZ gut einstellen kann??
Jetzt ist sie gerade extrem schwammig und unspielbar.


----------



## Robonator (22. Januar 2014)

simon3004 schrieb:


> Weiß einer von euch wie ich die Maus in DayZ gut einstellen kann??
> Jetzt ist sie gerade extrem schwammig und unspielbar.


 
Hau in den Optionen das Smoothing und die Deadzone auf 0


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (22. Januar 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> ...Allgemein wirkt alles nicht so stimmig wie in der Mod ^^



Das kann ich uneingeschränkt bestätigen, auch wenn ich nicht genau sagen kann woran es liegt...
ist aber wahrscheinlich auch eher persönliches Empfinden


----------



## mist3r89 (22. Januar 2014)

Ich bin sicher das die Bunnys schuld sind! Da hab ich jedes mal das Gefühl ein Zombie taucht gleich von Nirgendwo auf und greift mich an, dabei ist es nur ein Mutantenhase


----------



## simon3004 (22. Januar 2014)

Super, ist jetzt schon deutlich besser. Hab die Ingame-Sensitivität auch noch weiter runter gestellt und jetzt ist es nicht mehr so schwammig. 
GPU_MaxFramesAhead="1";
GPU_DetectedFramesAhead="1";
Bringt es was diese beiden auf 1 oder 0 zu stellen? Default ist "3"


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (22. Januar 2014)

simon3004 schrieb:


> Super, ist jetzt schon deutlich besser. Hab die Ingame-Sensitivität auch noch weiter runter gestellt und jetzt ist es nicht mehr so schwammig.
> GPU_MaxFramesAhead="1";
> GPU_DetectedFramesAhead="1";
> Bringt es was diese beiden auf 1 oder 0 zu stellen? Default ist "3"


 
DayZ Alpha im Techniktest: Die beste Grafik für jeden PC [Special der Woche]


----------



## Creeperio (22. Januar 2014)

bin schonma aufm TS, falls wer bock hat^^


----------



## mist3r89 (22. Januar 2014)

in 40 min bin ich drin wo bist du?
ich bin im Dorf rechts von Elektro.
Eventuell kannst du dorthin kommen?


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (22. Januar 2014)

Creeperio schrieb:


> ...falls wer bock hat^^


 
Wie sieht's denn aus mit nem grundlegenden Plan ?

Wenn die Gruppe wieder so groß wird wie gestern, fände ich es nicht schlecht man hat ein klares Ziel vor Augen (nicht unbedingt looten... da ja doch eigentlich alle full equipped sind)...

Dann könnte man ggf. auch mal das gesamte Team splitten in 2 Squads (zur Not auch mehr), so dass die Squads nicht mehr als 5 Personen aufweisen, was die ganze Sache übersichtlicher und koordinierbarer machen würde.

Wenn man dann die ~2 Squads hat -> einen Squadleader per Squad -> im TS whispern aktiviert unter den Squadleadern => kranke Action mit ~2 Squads ~ einigermaßen koordiniert und bspw. ne Stadt einnehmen


----------



## henderson m. (22. Januar 2014)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> einigermaßen koordiniert und bspw. ne Stadt einnehmen



lol und dann spawnt neben einem ein squad und löscht das ganze team aus so wie gestern 
ne scherz beiseite klingt sehr gut auf jedenfall 

Bin auch dafür dass man ab einer gewissen größe verschiedene squads bilden sollte ^^


----------



## sinchilla (22. Januar 2014)

das hab ich doch gestern scho gesagt mit den squads ( max . 4 personen pro squad) deswegen wars gestern auch son verpeilter haufen...& dann noch stundenlang auf wanderschaft...ich suche mittlerweile auch lieber die action anstatt dieser aus dem weg zu gehen.

wenn wir inna stadt sind seh ich ja ein mich hinzulegen aber mitten in der pampa wenn nichma mal ein gegner in sicht is find ich das nicht so sinnvoll da schau ich doch lieber ob einer kommt anstatt im gras nieder geballert zu werden


----------



## henderson m. (22. Januar 2014)

4 personen klingt nach der perfekten größe

jeder hat einen buddy, und kann absichern, und einer von den 4en is leader...da herrscht dann auch ruhe


----------



## Creeperio (22. Januar 2014)

@snake das hört sich wirklich gut an, vorallem mit den Whisperlisten... damit kann man dann immer kurz angeben wer grad ist und was macht... das fehlte gestern


----------



## KornDonat (22. Januar 2014)

Ich werde auch nicht mehr in Gruppen die größer als 4 Personen sind zocken, das ist mir einfach ein zu großes durcheinander vor allem wenn dann ständig irgendwer am labern ist ^^
Ich habs lieber wenn ein wenig Ruhe aufm Ts herrscht und auch nicht alle durcheinander labern und im Ernstfall dann auch vernünftig gehandelt werden wenn mal Action herrscht.
Gutes Bsp. ist unsere 3 Gruppe mit Gisela, Sleeper und mir da hat zwar jetzt keiner das feste sagen, kommen aber wunderbar klar da es bei uns halt ruhiger und geordneter abläuft


----------



## sinchilla (22. Januar 2014)

@henderson, wenn du mehr action willst empfehle ich die nether das spiel ich heut mal wieder is das gleiche wie dayz nur mit mehr action & der große unterschied ist das man vor den nethern mehr angst haben muss wie vor menschlichen gegnern weil die meist sehen wenn man ein noob ist & sich die muni sparen wollen

& der ganz große vorteil ist das es maxed out flüssig läuft & nicht solche performanceschwankungen hat wie dayz. die grafik is net das gelbe vom ei ( in etwa wie dayz)...also wenn wer bock auf das spiel hat bitte bei mir melden bin da grad noch sehr einsam unterwegs / hab mir die watcher edition geholt & dachte es wären guestkeys dabei dem war aber nicht so erst bei der believeredition.

werd wohl die tage mal ein sammeltrehad dafür aufmachen

NETHER -- Official Full Live-Action Trailer HD - YouTube


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (22. Januar 2014)

Auf der Suche nach ein paar Sonnenuntergängen (wo wor vorhin schon mal bei dem Thema waren...) bin ich auf ein paar nette Screenshots gestoßen  :


----------



## lol2k (22. Januar 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Aber zum Glück haben lol2k und ich gestern noch eine Militarybase-Loot-Serverhop-Aktion gestartet, sodass wir jetzt wieder unsere "fully-upgraded M4" haben und mir nur noch ein anständiger Stock + Visier fehlt.



Diese Gier nach Items bringt mich noch um!
Nachdem D4rk den Server verlassen hat, bin ich Richtung NWA aufgebrochen um Modifikationen für unsere Waffen zu finden. Gesagt, getan! Kurzum: Der Lootgott war gnädig, meine Taschen dick gefüllt wie die vom Weihnachtsmann.
Aber es fehlte etwas - ein intaktes Long Range Scope!  Natürlich waren bereits alle Modifikationen an meiner M4 angebracht, weitere Scopes und Buttstocks für D4rk befanden sich im Rucksack - aber nein, der pyro konnte einfach nicht genug kriegen. 
Ein Serverhopp sollte mich meinem Ring..äh Scope näher bringen.
Gesagt, getan - Vogelzwitschern..Waiting for Host...Meeresrauschen. "Hm, das kennste doch irgendwo her" denk ich mir noch so beiläufig, als auch nach 2 Minuten noch nichts passiert ist. [ESC], zurück ins Hauptmenü, Serverauswahl, Doppelklick .... Küste!! 
Mittlerweile bin ich überzeugt: Der Servergott hat Strafe walten lassen für all das Serverhopping. 

Natürlich lief ich heute wieder los, in dem Glauben, die Ruhe vor dem Sturm nutzen zu können. Übliche Strecke, Solnichniy - NWA. 
~ 90 Minuten später: pyro steht erneut bis an die Zähne bewaffnet und modifiziert in der Feuerwache und kriegt auch diesmal - trotz einer Vielzahl handverlesener Raritäten in seinem Rucksack - den Hals nicht voll genug. 
Da beginnt mein Schwarzer doch tatsächlich im zweiten Stock der Feuerwache einen Sprint dahinzulegen wie die Welt ihn noch nie erlebt hat! Ich übrigens auch nicht - der gute ist nämlich geradewegs die Treppe herunter geplumpst und zum Dank bekam ich:
"You are dead" 

Minuten des Schweigens, erneut auf dem selben Server eingeloggt. Übliche Strecke, Solnichniy - NWA. Kennt man ja. 
Ein Blick auf die Uhr verrät mir: Die Serverzeit arbeitet gegen mich, der nächste Restart erfolgt in 55 Minuten. Andere Spieler würden sich bestimmt auch über diesen gut sortierten Gemischtwarenladen aka. meinen Rucksack freuen. Ich sprinte permanent Richtung Nordwesten.
Ankunft NWA nach 43 Minuten, der Bildschirm farblos. Die Nachricht "I`m dying of starvation" ist das einzige was meinen Bildschirm noch färbt. 
100 Meter liegen zwischen mir und meinem Glück, in 12 Minuten wird all dies nie geschehen sein - der Serverrestart nähert sich bedrohlich. Doch Fortuna scheint auf meiner Seite, alles ist dort wo es sein sollte - ich habe mein Gear zurück! 
"Schnell in die Nähe der Zelte, bevor der Server neu startet" denk ich mir noch so, als plötzlich in meiner schwarz/weiß vernebelten Sicht in ca. 150 Metern Entfernung mehrere Gestalten auftauchen, die die Zelte durchsuchen. Scheinbar bin ich dieses mal nicht unentdeckt geblieben, denn während ich mich bereits in den Wald zurückziehe, fällt der erste Schuss. Weitere Mosinschüsse schlagen in meiner Umgebung ein, ich hetze panisch weiter gen Norden - als endlich der Server die Verbindung kappt...
Ende gut, alles gut! Nur etwas farblos ist es momentan.


----------



## Creeperio (22. Januar 2014)

irgendwie sind die Server total in der Anzahl geschrumpft und es gibt irgendwie nur Nachtserver xD


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (22. Januar 2014)

Anscheinend nen Server Patch oder ähnliches... Steam Forum ist voll davon...

Einer meiner Kollegen meldet gerade ~400Mb Patch wird bei ihm in Steam derzeit runtergeladen... ?!
- Bei mir leider nicht


----------



## Elvis_Cooper (22. Januar 2014)

hab mich schon gewundert warum auf einmal alle meine favourites weg waren


----------



## Creeperio (22. Januar 2014)

yupp bei mir patcht der grade


----------



## andy91xx (22. Januar 2014)

Ich hoffe mal die Anzahl der Zombies bleibt so gering wie bisher


----------



## henderson m. (22. Januar 2014)

Na toll wahrscheinlich serverhopping gepatched, drop rates der waffen down gesetzt, und alles noch ein bisschen schwerer gemacht und ich musste ausgerechnet ein tag vor dem patchdas zeitliche segnen...rofl


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (22. Januar 2014)

Creeperio schrieb:


> yupp bei mir patcht der grade


 
Was denn genau, die experimental oder die normale DayZ SA ??

BTW:
Auch geil, da spielen wir die DayZ *ALPHA *und in Steam kann man unter DayZ-Eigenschaften-*BETA *auswählen was / wie man spielen möchte...


----------



## Learcor (22. Januar 2014)

Hey Leute, 

konntet ihr schon updaten bzw. habt ihr auch nur eine paar Server? 
Weiß jemand wann man wieder zocken kann? Ich hab grad echt Bock ein paar Banditen Headis zu verpassen


----------



## RavionHD (22. Januar 2014)

Learcor schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> konntet ihr schon updaten bzw. habt ihr auch nur eine paar Server?
> Weiß jemand wann man wieder zocken kann? Ich hab grad echt Bock ein paar Banditen Headis zu verpassen


 
Angeblich für 3 Stunden, laut Twitter.


----------



## KornDonat (22. Januar 2014)

Muhahah, Gefällt mir 



> Übrigens: Mit dem neuesten Patch soll die Server-Performance massiv verbessert worden sein, was laut Hall eine deutlich höhere Anzahl an Zombies pro Server möglich machen wird. Außerdem arbeitet das Entwicklerteam zur Zeit an einem Anti-Combat-Logging- und Anti-Server-Hopping-Prototyp, der voraussichtlich im laufe des heutigen Tages fertiggestellt wird. Über Fortschritte will Hall via twitter.com  auf dem Laufenden halten.


 
Quelle: News: DayZ - Experimenteller Standalone-Patch nun doch veröffentlicht, Details zum zukünftigen Update-Rhythmus (Update) - GameStar.de Mobile


----------



## Robonator (22. Januar 2014)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Auf der Suche nach ein paar Sonnenuntergängen (wo wor vorhin schon mal bei dem Thema waren...) bin ich auf ein paar nette Screenshots gestoßen  :


 
Ich hab auch noch einige Screens. Unter anderem als wir mal Nachts total random im nirgendwo das Motorad gefunden haben  



Bei mir patcht er übrigens auch nicht.


----------



## lol2k (22. Januar 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Angeblich für 3 Stunden, laut Twitter.


 
Hast du einen direkten Link/Quelle?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (22. Januar 2014)

DAYZ patch


Irgendwie sind die normalen Server (Er arbeitet an etwas laut Forum) gerade down. Außer die test Server mit der neuen Version. Die kann man unter Einstellungen in Steam Aktivieren, dann lädt man diesen 400MB (noch was) Patch runter

Aber nachteil ist man hat nur eine Handvoll Server mit der Version zum Testen. Freitag soll es dann für alle zugänglich sein


----------



## RavionHD (22. Januar 2014)

Die normalen Server sollen aber ab 22 Uhr wieder gehen, oder?
Werden die Charaktere resettet?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (22. Januar 2014)

Im Forum steht ganz oben. 

*At 5.30pm GMT today all Multiplayer servers are going to come down for a minimum of 3 hours for maintenance. Sorry for the inconvenience. @DayZDevTeam*

Ich denke nicht das etwas zurückgesetzt wird 


//EDIT : Falls du das mit dem Update/Testversion meinst. Nein die Server haben ein Extra Hive also passiert deinem anderen Char nichts


----------



## henderson m. (22. Januar 2014)

also ich bekomm jetzt nen paar server rein ^^

edit: sind aber leider nur die testserver glaube ich sry


----------



## Learcor (22. Januar 2014)

Dauert wohl noch ne Stunde...


----------



## lol2k (22. Januar 2014)

Dean "Rocket" Hall hat bei reddit einige Fragen zur weiteren Entwicklung von DayZ beantwortet. 
Rocket schätzt bspw., dass DayZ momentan erst zu *20%* fertig gestellt ist! EPIC!

Hier mal ein paar Auszüge:



> *About greater goals in the game, fortifying structures, clearing mines, running a power station:*
> "_Yes,  this kind of endgame stuff is quite key to what we want to do. However,  in order to do this we have to perfect the architecture which is what  we are doing now. Certainly I think underground bases and advanced  vehicles will allow some of this really exciting and 'Eve' style play_."
> 
> 
> ...


Mehr Infos gibt es hier.


----------



## mMn (22. Januar 2014)

Hä? Gerade den Patch heruntergeladen und mein Charakter ist weg! Nein ich will mich jetzt nicht beschweren, denn jetzt habe ich den wieder der mir auf einem PvE-Server erschossen wurde. Endlich mein Fully Mosin und meine M4 wieder.


----------



## RavionHD (22. Januar 2014)

Ich bin gespawnt, und habe meinen alten Charakter nicht mehr, sondern eine neuen, der jedoch eine M4, Pistole, Wasserflasche und co. hat.


----------



## Learcor (22. Januar 2014)

Kann  es sein, dass DayZ seit dem Patch einen älteren Charakter (der eig schon tot ist) lädt?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (22. Januar 2014)

Der neuste Patch 0.32 irgendwas ist jetzt irgendwie Puplic.  90% der Server sind gepatcht


----------



## RavionHD (22. Januar 2014)

Findet ihr auch nurmehr Nachtserver?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (22. Januar 2014)

Ja irgendwie ist jeder Server gerade mit Realtime. Da müssen die Admins wohl ihre Server einstellen . Ich hab keine lust auf Nacht wenn jemand einen Day Server findet, bitte hier posten


----------



## mist3r89 (23. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Ende Der Welt gefunden inkl schöne Mondlandschaften^^


----------



## MezZo_Mix (23. Januar 2014)

Ich hab so ein Scheiß Server gefunden -.- Der nach nem Restart immer den Char löscht -.- Beim ersten mal dachte ich mir Okay. Beim Zweiten mal mit fast full Gear reicht es aber auch


----------



## Jack77 (23. Januar 2014)

Das ist mir auch schon einmal vor dem Patch passiert, allerdings hab ich dann auf einen anderen Server gewechselt, da war das ganze Gear wieder da...

Ich hab heute morgen vor der Arbeit mal kurz ins Game reingeschaut und hab auf die schnelle keine Möglichkeit gefunden meinen Namen zu verändern, habt ihr im Menü schon irgendwas entdeckt? Sollte ja laut Patchnotes jetzt möglich sein...


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (23. Januar 2014)

Ich habs bis jetzt auch nur über den Steam-Namen geschafft


----------



## Jack77 (23. Januar 2014)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Ich habs bis jetzt auch nur über den Steam-Namen geschafft



Komisch, aber der Name vom Steam-Profil wird weiterhin übernommen? Ich hab nämlich in Erinnerung das es bei mir der Name von meinem System war... ich kann mich aber auch täuschen, bin grad auf der Arbeit und kann nicht nachschauen..


----------



## mist3r89 (23. Januar 2014)

Jack77 schrieb:


> Komisch, aber der Name vom Steam-Profil wird weiterhin übernommen? Ich hab nämlich in Erinnerung das es bei mir der Name von meinem System war... ich kann mich aber auch täuschen, bin grad auf der Arbeit und kann nicht nachschauen..


 
Jo bei mir wars gestern der Systemname


----------



## henderson m. (23. Januar 2014)

ganz einfach INGAME im Hauptmenu rechts unten einfach auf den Namen klicken und ändern - auf was auch immer ihr wollt


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (23. Januar 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Jo bei mir wars gestern der Systemname



War bei mir auch der Fall - hing aber bei mir mit der experimental Version zusammen... als ich die wieder runtergeschmissen habe (was ewig gedauert hat, bis Steam das mal akzeptiert hat) wurde wieder der normale Steam-Name angezeigt.


----------



## Jack77 (23. Januar 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> ganz einfach INGAME im Hauptmenu rechts unten einfach auf den Namen klicken und ändern - auf was auch immer ihr wollt


 
OK...?! *g war ich so blind?
Ich hab die ganze Zeit im Menü gesucht.. O.o


----------



## MasterSax (23. Januar 2014)

wie geht das mit der spaydose ? waffe lackieren !? nur guter zustand ???

bei balota in den zelten gibts wohl keiner lot mehr ?


----------



## D4rkResistance (23. Januar 2014)

Ich feier immer noch, das ich meinen ersten Char wiederhabe. Das war der erste mit dem ich erschossen wurde...und das auch noch durch Hacker/Serverhopper. Und gestern..tadaaa stehe ich schwer verletzt - aber lebend - wieder am NEA! xD Schnell verarztet und das Gebiet sofort verlassen. Jetzt hänge ich irgendwo hinter Gorka, hab meine alte fett gemoddete M4 und ~ 150 Schuss dabei. Nahrung hab ich auch genug. Wenn man's jetzt genau nimmt zählen die 2 Tode, die ich nach verlieren des ersten Chars hatte, ja nicht, da mein erster Char ja wieder lebt = ergo ich bin noch nie gestorben! 

Heute Abend erstmal ab zur MilitaryBase und Hop2Loot machen! xD Mal gucken, in wie weit das überhaupt noch möglich ist!


----------



## Jogi86 (23. Januar 2014)

Ich befürchte ich muss mich von meinem voll gepumpten Char wenn ich Heute einsteige verabschieden 
Gestern noch schön auf der Jagt gewesen und 150 Schuss verballert und heute lauf ich wahrscheinlich wieder am strand....heul


----------



## henderson m. (23. Januar 2014)

Dark es kann sein dass ich vlt morgen frei habe, dann können wir heute u. morgen gewaltige geile sessions machen )))


----------



## mist3r89 (23. Januar 2014)

Die zombies swind jetzt aber schlauer geworden und einwenig gefährlicher 
hab gestern vom wald aus mit einer Mosin einen auf der Strasse weggesniped, weil ich eben sehen wollte wie die dinger reagieren.
Plötzlich liefen 7 Zombies auf mich los! die kamen aus allen Ecken der Stadt...

Und sie sind viel schneller geworden, ich musste wirklich lange weg rennen um sie abzuschütteln.
Allerdings sind sie glaub ich blind, wenns nacht ist, kannst du praktisch an ihnen vorbei schleichen und sie tun dir nichts.
Was mir auch noch aufgefallen ist, dass sie nicht mehr einfaach wie Säulen stehen, sondern in der Stadt umher spazieren, was ich persönlich cooler find.
Und später bin ich noch 2 Zombies über den Weg gerannt IM WALD. Da war nix nur Wald und diese 2 Zombies die sich wohl wie ich verlaufen haben


----------



## Jack77 (23. Januar 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Ich feier immer noch, das ich meinen ersten Char wiederhabe. Das war der erste mit dem ich erschossen wurde...und das auch noch durch Hacker/Serverhopper. Und gestern..tadaaa stehe ich schwer verletzt - aber lebend - wieder am NEA! xD Schnell verarztet und das Gebiet sofort verlassen. Jetzt hänge ich irgendwo hinter Gorka, hab meine alte fett gemoddete M4 und ~ 150 Schuss dabei. Nahrung hab ich auch genug. Wenn man's jetzt genau nimmt zählen die 2 Tode, die ich nach verlieren des ersten Chars hatte, ja nicht, da mein erster Char ja wieder lebt = ergo ich bin noch nie gestorben!
> 
> Heute Abend erstmal ab zur MilitaryBase und Hop2Loot machen! xD Mal gucken, in wie weit das überhaupt noch möglich ist!


 
Pfffff... das zählt nicht!! ;-D

Ich hab nur sone olle Taschenlampe im Inventar..


----------



## mist3r89 (23. Januar 2014)

Jack77 schrieb:


> Pfffff... das zählt nicht!! ;-D
> 
> Ich hab nur sone olle Taschenlampe im Inventar..


 
Praktisch da alles Nachtserver :-p


----------



## Parlec (23. Januar 2014)

Jack77 schrieb:


> Pfffff... das zählt nicht!! ;-D
> 
> Ich hab nur sone olle Taschenlampe im Inventar..


 
Versuch' mal 'nem anderen Server zu joinen, denn anscheinend benutzen viele Server nun einen falschen Hive.
Quelle: rocket2guns comments on New Character every time I log?


----------



## Jack77 (23. Januar 2014)

Parlec schrieb:


> Versuch' mal 'nem anderen Server zu joinen, denn anscheinend benutzen viele Server nun einen falschen Hive.
> Quelle: rocket2guns comments on New Character every time I log?


 
Ach nö, irgendwie stört es mich auch nicht wirklich. 
Hat ja auch Vorteile wenn man neu spawnt, dann ärgert man sich nicht so wenn man erneut stirbt... *g

Ich werde heute Abend auch die Kiste anschmeißen, ich schau mal im TS vorbei, vllt. ist ja jemand noch jemand da der sein Kram zusammen suchen muss...


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (23. Januar 2014)

Jack77 schrieb:


> Ach nö, irgendwie stört es mich auch nicht wirklich.
> Hat ja auch Vorteile wenn man neu spawnt, dann ärgert man sich nicht so wenn man erneut stirbt...



Der genannten Quelle von Parlec bzw. dem Statement von Rocket entnehme ich jedenfalls:

Früher oder später werden alle Server wieder den Stand (bezüglich eurer Chars) von vor dem Update haben, da die derzeitigen Fehler durch falsche Anbindung an den Hive / eine falsche Konfiguration des Servers verursacht werden !

*Ergo*:
Es lohnt sich nicht jetzt auf einem Server zu zocken, der nicht den gestrigen Ursprungschar bereit hält,
WEIL auch dieser Server früher oder später richtig konfiguriert sein wird...



*Edit*:
Was ich nicht verstehe - jetzt wo Rocket / das Entwicklerteam mit Steam zusammenarbeiten,
warum schafft es keiner der Beteiligten vor einem Server Update / Eingriff, das anstehende Prozedere so global zu kommunizieren, dass es jeder Spieler mitbekommt.
Also beispielsweise eine Meldung in Steam, vor dem Spielstart oder wo auch immer...

Jedes halbwegs seriöse Softwarehaus kriegt sowas hin... 

Ich hatte eigentlich auch auf positive Effekte für die Spielergemeinde gehofft durch die Zusammenarbeit mit Software-Vertriebs-"Profis", wie es die Jungs von Steam _eigentlich _sein sollten !

Naja, stattdessen sitzen hunderttausende gestern weltweilt vor dem Rechner und fragen sich, was mit den fiesen Servern wieder los ist, oder ob es vllt erneut an Steam-Authentifizierungsservern liegt...

*Das wollte ich mal loswerden... puh*


----------



## Jack77 (23. Januar 2014)

Ach so, verstehe. Thx für die Info...


----------



## sinchilla (23. Januar 2014)

ich würd heut abend mal gern die neue stadt erkunden, is wer dabei?


----------



## Creeperio (23. Januar 2014)

iwie versteh ich das nicht ganz mit den alten Charakter? bin grad voll neben der Spur xD 
soll man nun mit dem "alten" Charakter weiterspielen oder einen server suchen wo der "neue" drauf ist? 

PS: bin auch im TS

EDIT: iwie wurde mein Alter Name aus der Dayz Mod übernommen ? Oo


----------



## henderson m. (23. Januar 2014)

bin ab ca. 19:30 - 20:15 uhr online und werde bis tief in die nacht spielen  können gerne jede stadt looten und die häuserwände mit grafity besprühen    

        



Creeperio schrieb:


> EDIT: iwie wurde mein Alter Name aus der Dayz Mod übernommen ? Oo






henderson m. schrieb:


> ganz einfach INGAME im Hauptmenu rechts unten einfach auf den Namen klicken und ändern - auf was auch immer ihr wollt



#1379


----------



## henderson m. (23. Januar 2014)

ups doppelpost


----------



## Jack77 (23. Januar 2014)

Uiuiuuiii, hab doch n alten char wieder, Mosin+LongRange, Massenhaft Muni, sogar meine Wasserpulle hat 120% O.o
.... und ich hab mich so aufs sammeln gefreut...


----------



## Creeperio (23. Januar 2014)

henderson das hab ich gelesen  nur wunderte mich das ich meine alten Namen aus der Mod habe.... 

achja auf dem neuen Hive hat man nen komplett neuen Char, wurd also doch gewiped? -.- ich darf also dann nochmal neu losjoggen wies aussieht :/


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (23. Januar 2014)

Creeperio schrieb:


> ...achja auf dem neuen Hive hat man nen komplett neuen Char, wurd also doch gewiped? -.- ich darf also dann nochmal neu losjoggen wies aussieht :/


 


> The server hosters set the  hive for the servers to use. The new update was quite complex, and  introduced a number of new settings that server hosting providers needed  to configure.
> There has been significant confusion with some of them, as the  instructions we have sent have not always filtered down to the engineers  and techs rolling up the updated servers.
> Hence, many of the servers have been configured to use the *WRONG  *hive. I believe this is in progress. If you notice a server doing this,  post here the name/ip of the server and we can look into it.
> There is no known issue with the core architecture, the only issues  we have identified so far are issues with problematic configuration.


Quelle:
rocket2guns comments on New Character every time I log?

In meinen Augen gibt es keinen NEUEN Hive, sondern lediglich einen *FALSCHEN *!


----------



## JohnSh3p4rd (23. Januar 2014)

Verstehe ich das also richtig, dass wir unsere alten Charaktere von vor dem Update wiederbekommen?

Ich hatte als ich mich heute eingeloggt habe, erst einen älteren Spielstand von vor ein paar Tagen, und jetzt einen komplett neuen :/
Wäre ziemlich bitter, wenn alles weg wäre. Eine Mosin inklusive zwei verschiedenen Visiere, Bipod, Bajonett (auch wenns nur Optik ist), massenhaft Muni dafür (etwa 100 Schuss), 120 Schuss für die Pistole und M4 Muni fürn Kumpel hatte ich auch noch dabei.

Hat natürlich auch Vorteile, wenn alle von vorne anfangen müssen


----------



## henderson m. (23. Januar 2014)

JohnSh3p4rd schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das also richtig, dass wir unsere alten Charaktere von vor dem Update wiederbekommen?



du bekommst den alten char, nur halt ohne gear und an der küste spawnend


----------



## Jacks0n05 (23. Januar 2014)

Um euren Char ,wieder zubekommen,
müsst ihr bloß unter Dokumente/DayZ other profil , die 2 Dateien heraus kopieren und im DayZ Ordner  wieder einfügen,der genau so unter Dokumente zu finden ist.Und sie mit dem Standard Name der ihr nach dem Patch im spiel hattet umbenennen .

Sollte kein "DayZ other profil" vorhanden sein,die diejenigen sollten ihren Char noch haben
So klappte es bei mir.


----------



## JohnSh3p4rd (23. Januar 2014)

Jacks0n05 schrieb:


> Um euren Char ,wieder zubekommen,
> müsst ihr bloß unter Dokumente/DayZ other profil , die 2 Dateien heraus kopieren und im DayZ Ordner  wieder einfügen,der genau so unter Dokumente zu finden ist.Und sie mit dem Standard Name der ihr nach dem Patch im spiel hattet umbenennen .
> 
> Sollte kein "DayZ other profil" vorhanden sein,die diejenigen sollten ihren Char noch haben
> So klappte es bei mir.



Im Menü wurde mir mein alter Charakter angezeigt, bis ich einem Server gejoint bin. Dann hatte ich wieder den neuen. Klappt also nicht


----------



## lol2k (23. Januar 2014)

JohnSh3p4rd schrieb:


> Im Menü wurde mir mein alter Charakter angezeigt, bis ich einem Server gejoint bin. Dann hatte ich wieder den neuen. Klappt also nicht



Sobald das passiert, schnell wieder runter vom Server (damit dein aktueller Char nicht in der Datenbank hinterlegt wird) und einfach einen anderen beitreten. 
Je nach Server dürftest du deinen alten Char ganz schnell zurück haben.


----------



## Mewkew (23. Januar 2014)

lol2k schrieb:


> Sobald das passiert, schnell wieder runter vom Server (damit dein aktueller Char nicht in der Datenbank hinterlegt wird) und einfach einen anderen beitreten.
> Je nach Server dürftest du deinen alten Char ganz schnell zurück haben.


 
Exactly


----------



## MezZo_Mix (23. Januar 2014)

Will jemand DayZ zocken?  Wenn ja PM hab n eigenen TS. Oder wo auch immer ihr wollt. 


PS; Bin 18 falls das wichtig ist


----------



## RavionHD (23. Januar 2014)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Will jemand DayZ zocken?  Wenn ja PM hab n eigenen TS. Oder wo auch immer ihr wollt.
> 
> 
> PS; Bin 18 falls das wichtig ist


 
Ja, bin gerade alleine und würde gerne spielen.
Hier die IP für den TS:

176.57.131.116:3055

Bin nicht viel älter, 19.


----------



## D4rkResistance (24. Januar 2014)

Hab mal wieder ein bisschen Bildmaterial für euch


----------



## Shicehaufen (24. Januar 2014)

Nanu d4rk. Hast dein Barrett wieder gegen nen Helm getauscht?

Diktator style ftw


----------



## simon3004 (24. Januar 2014)

Ich habe alle Mauseinstellungen ausprobiert und die Maus fühlt sich echt beschissen an. Es ist ungefähr so als ob ich die Maus mit nem Lenkrad steuere. Wenn ich einen schnellen Dreh nach rechts oder links nacht bewegt sich der Mauszeiger nur ein bischen und dann wackelt die Maus nach oben und nach unten ------> Unspielbar. Weiß jemand noch einen Rat??
Außerdem hab ich immer ein rotes Symbol.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (24. Januar 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> Hau in den Optionen das Smoothing und die Deadzone auf 0


 
So hat es bei mir auch geklappt



Edit:

Vielleicht sollten wir mal so ne Sammlung anlegen - à la "Tipps und Tricks"...
Könnte man dann in den Startpost mit einbauen


----------



## simon3004 (24. Januar 2014)

Hab ich schon alles gemacht, bringt aber nix. Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass ich High-Sense Spieler bin und das Spiel noch nicht darauf optimiert wurde. So wie jetzt ist es echt katastrophal. Das ist keine 1-1 Maus-Bewegung. Eher 1-0.2 .
Komisch ist auch, dass wenn ich mich schnell drehen will der sich dann langsam und ruckartig nach oben und unten bewegt, aber fast nicht nach rechts oder links. Wenn ich mich langsam mit der Maus bewege geht es eigentlich. Aber noch schlimmer ist es wenn man die Maus neu ansetzen muss, um sich umzudrehen. Muss manchmal 4 mal neu ansetzen. Wenn ich aber ohne neu ansetzen probiere dreht er sich wieder schneller. Äußerst komisch!!!!


----------



## ryzen1 (24. Januar 2014)

simon3004 schrieb:


> Hab ich schon alles gemacht, bringt aber nix. Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass ich High-Sense Spieler bin und das Spiel noch nicht darauf optimiert wurde. So wie jetzt ist es echt katastrophal. Das ist keine 1-1 Maus-Bewegung. Eher 1-0.2 .
> Komisch ist auch, dass wenn ich mich schnell drehen will der sich dann langsam und ruckartig nach oben und unten bewegt, aber fast nicht nach rechts oder links. Wenn ich mich langsam mit der Maus bewege geht es eigentlich. Aber noch schlimmer ist es wenn man die Maus neu ansetzen muss, um sich umzudrehen. Muss manchmal 4 mal neu ansetzen. Wenn ich aber ohne neu ansetzen probiere dreht er sich wieder schneller. Äußerst komisch!!!!



Hast du im Windows "Zeigerbeschleunigung verbessern" an?


----------



## simon3004 (24. Januar 2014)

Ne die hab ich Standardmäßig aus. Dass Problem hab ich aber nur in DayZ. In allen anderen Spielen ist die Maus-Übersetzung butterweich. Meistens spiele ich mit sehr niedriger Ingame-Sensitivität und hoher DPI, weil ich  ein High-Sense  Spieler bin, aber in DayZ funktioniert nix.


----------



## simon3004 (24. Januar 2014)

Steam is currently running in Windows compactibility mode- This may prevent Big Picture from launching as Stem believe you are running Windows XP or below. Ich benutze Windows 7. Kann einer was damit anfangen??


----------



## Shicehaufen (24. Januar 2014)

Ich spiele mit 800 dpi und hab in dayz beide Regler ganz nach Links. Es sind 2 Regler, X und Y Achse.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (24. Januar 2014)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Ich spiele mit 800 dpi und hab in dayz beide  Regler ganz nach Links. Es sind 2 Regler, X und Y Achse.



Da biste doch nur am kurbeln 

... ich spiele mit 2000dpi und Standard-Settings in Windows und DayZ


----------



## Shicehaufen (24. Januar 2014)

Nee eigentlich nicht. Dayz hat von Haus aus ne sehr empfindliche sens. Win ist Standard hab im roccat Treiber die sens. nur +1/10 800 dpi und dayz eben beide Regler genullt. Meine Shooter Standard sens. ist so gewählt das ich für eine 270 grad Drehung jeweils 10-12 cm aufm mauspad zurück legen muss. Ich komm damit super klar und das seit cs Zeiten wo diese Präzision schon nötig ist, mmn.

Ps.: ist ne roccat savu aufm roccat Medium tayto Speed pad


----------



## KornDonat (24. Januar 2014)

Bei mir sinds glaub 1700dpi und auch Standard Settings in Windows und Dayz ^^ Hab auch keinerlei Probleme


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (24. Januar 2014)

Ist auch definitiv Geschmackssache...
Ich steh drauf, wenn man maximal ne Mausbreite (circa 6-7cm) braucht, um von der unteren linken Bildschirmecke zur oberen rechten braucht


----------



## ona (24. Januar 2014)

Hallo Dayz`ler.
Hab mich hier neu registriert da ich hier einige aktive ausmachen konnte.
Seit dem gestrigen Update bin ich ziemlich am ko... da mein gut ausgerüsteter Char durch eine lächerliche Kopie ersetzt wurde.
Ich habe gelesen dass es Möglichkeiten zur Wiederherstellung geben würde...
Ist das wiederbeleben jetzt noch möglich? Nachdem ich mit dem neuien schon versucht hatte auf den gelooteten Servern neu aufzubauen?
Ko... mich ziemlich...
Ein Tipp - bisschen Help wäre super, Vielen Dank


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (24. Januar 2014)

Jacks0n05 schrieb:


> Um euren Char ,wieder zubekommen,
> müsst ihr bloß unter Dokumente/DayZ other profil , die 2 Dateien heraus kopieren und im DayZ Ordner  wieder einfügen,der genau so unter Dokumente zu finden ist.Und sie mit dem Standard Name der ihr nach dem Patch im spiel hattet umbenennen .
> 
> Sollte kein "DayZ other profil" vorhanden sein,die diejenigen sollten ihren Char noch haben
> So klappte es bei mir.


 
Das ist bisher die einzige Möglichkeit, die hier angesprochen wurde...


----------



## ona (24. Januar 2014)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Das ist bisher die einzige Möglichkeit, die hier angesprochen wurde...





Funktioniert die auch noch nachdem ich mit dem neuen Char auf paar Servern war?


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (24. Januar 2014)

ona schrieb:


> Funktioniert die auch noch nachdem ich mit dem neuen Char auf paar Servern war?


 
Wir alle sind Alpha / Beta-Tester


----------



## D4rkResistance (24. Januar 2014)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Nanu d4rk. Hast dein Barrett wieder gegen nen Helm getauscht?



Nope, die Bilder mit Helm waren noch vom Vortag...die hatte ich nur vergessen zu veröffentlichen. 

@All: Ich zocke auf 2000 DPI und hab Ingame eigentlich alle Regler etwa in der Mitte. Ich weiß aber, was hier manche mit schwammig meinen. Hatte anfangs auch das Gefühl, das die Mausbewegungen irgendwie rumbuggen. Wenn man sie z.B. mit BF4 vergleicht, dann liegen dazwischen Welten. Bei BF4 reagiert die Maus genau so, wie ich sie auch bewege und ohne jegliche Verzögerungen. Bei DayZ hingegen stockt das irgendwie so komisch und schnell umdrehen, wie in BF ist quasi nicht möglich, weil die Sicht dann so komisch "springt". Wenn man DayZ aber ein paar Tage mit diesen Einstellungen gespielt hat, kommt man damit auch irgendwann gut zurecht. Man darf sich halt einfach nicht so ruckartig umdrehen, sondern muss die Maus langsam von links nach rechts bewegen.


----------



## ona (24. Januar 2014)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Wir alle sind Alpha / Beta-Tester




Durchaus klar..
Kann trotzdem jemand was zu den Erfolgsaussichten sagen?
Werde leider vor heute abend nicht testen können.


----------



## ryzen1 (24. Januar 2014)

Ich hätte noch echt ne coole Idee für DayZ. 

Man sollte sich Siedlungen bzw "Festungen" bauen können. Wo man dann Felder anbauen kann, Brunnen für Wasser, Tierzucht etc.
Und man sich mit den weiblichen Charakteren fortpflanzen müsste. 
Die Kinder sind dann NPCs bis sie erwachsen sind und dann von Spielern gespielt werden können.


----------



## Shicehaufen (24. Januar 2014)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch echt ne coole Idee für DayZ.  Man sollte sich Siedlungen bzw "Festungen" bauen können. Wo man dann Felder anbauen kann, Brunnen für Wasser, Tierzucht etc. Und man sich mit den weiblichen Charakteren fortpflanzen müsste. Die Kinder sind dann NPCs bis sie erwachsen sind und dann von Spielern gespielt werden können.




 Probier's mal mit Sims und nebenbei farmville xD

Abgesehen davon sind 99% männliche Avatare. Und wie ja hoffentlich alle wissen klappt die Fortpflanzung zwischen Mann und Mann nicht


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (24. Januar 2014)

DayZ @ The Sims 


Edit:

@Shicehaufen:
2 Dumme ein Gedanke


----------



## Jogi86 (24. Januar 2014)

Jacks0n05 schrieb:


> Um euren Char ,wieder zubekommen,
> müsst ihr bloß unter Dokumente/DayZ other profil , die 2 Dateien heraus kopieren und im DayZ Ordner  wieder einfügen,der genau so unter Dokumente zu finden ist.Und sie mit dem Standard Name der ihr nach dem Patch im spiel hattet umbenennen .
> 
> Sollte kein "DayZ other profil" vorhanden sein,die diejenigen sollten ihren Char noch haben
> So klappte es bei mir.





ODER ihr rüstet euch wieder voll auf lauft zum Schiff nur das ihr dann runterfällt und Tot seit, dann ärgert ihr euch nämlich nicht mehr über den Patch sondern über die eigene Dummheit XD


----------



## X2theZ (24. Januar 2014)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch echt ne coole Idee für DayZ.
> 
> Man sollte sich Siedlungen bzw "Festungen" bauen können. Wo man dann Felder anbauen kann, Brunnen für Wasser, Tierzucht etc.
> Und man sich mit den weiblichen Charakteren fortpflanzen müsste.
> Die Kinder sind dann NPCs bis sie erwachsen sind und dann von Spielern gespielt werden können.



schon mal die dayz-mod "epoch" gespielt?


----------



## ryzen1 (24. Januar 2014)

Jogi86 schrieb:


> ODER ihr rüstet euch wieder voll auf lauft zum Schiff nur das ihr dann runterfällt und Tot seit, dann ärgert ihr euch nämlich nicht mehr über den Patch sondern über die eigene Dummheit XD


 
Es reicht ja schon, wenn du eine Leiter benutzt und durch die Leiter glitcht und stirbst.



Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> DayZ @ The Sims


 
Die Sims Zombies^^



X2theZ schrieb:


> schon mal die dayz-mod "epoch" gespielt?


 
Ehm nope.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (24. Januar 2014)

X2theZ schrieb:


> schon mal die dayz-mod "epoch" gespielt?



Kann man sich da paaren ??


----------



## D4rkResistance (24. Januar 2014)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Und man sich mit den weiblichen Charakteren fortpflanzen müsste.
> Die Kinder sind dann NPCs bis sie erwachsen sind und dann von Spielern gespielt werden können.



Ich sehe schon die ganzen Banditen, die an der Ostküste die weiblichen Bambis bzw. Zombies "vergewaltigen", weil "Fortpflanzungen" die eigene Gesundheit auffrischen. Ich will definitiv keine "rattig" Anzeige im Inventar! Das würde das gesamte Spiel irgendwie zu realistisch machen. 

*Potentielle Statusmeldungen:*

I'll get nasty!
I really want to ****! 
I'm dying of horniness! 

Das wäre dann auch eher ein DayX, als ein DayZ!


----------



## Mewkew (24. Januar 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Nope, die Bilder mit Helm waren noch vom Vortag...die hatte ich nur vergessen zu veröffentlichen.
> 
> @All: Ich zocke auf 2000 DPI und hab Ingame eigentlich alle Regler etwa in der Mitte. Ich weiß aber, was hier manche mit schwammig meinen. Hatte anfangs auch das Gefühl, das die Mausbewegungen irgendwie rumbuggen. Wenn man sie z.B. mit BF4 vergleicht, dann liegen dazwischen Welten. Bei BF4 reagiert die Maus genau so, wie ich sie auch bewege und ohne jegliche Verzögerungen. Bei DayZ hingegen stockt das irgendwie so komisch und schnell umdrehen, wie in BF ist quasi nicht möglich, weil die Sicht dann so komisch "springt". Wenn man DayZ aber ein paar Tage mit diesen Einstellungen gespielt hat, kommt man damit auch irgendwann gut zurecht. Man darf sich halt einfach nicht so ruckartig umdrehen, sondern muss die Maus langsam von links nach rechts bewegen.



Mausglättung -und beschleunigung hast du aber schon in der config deaktiviert oder? Jegliches AA erhöht in daisy momentan ebenfalls unverhältnismäßig den input lag, ich würde es aus lassen, selbst wenn ihr eine 780ti habt, die fps werden sich kaum verändern, wohl aber euer mausgefühl. Die sache mit dem langsamen umdrehen rührt vom realismus anspruch und der herkunft von arma2, es gibt eine negative mausbeschleunigung die man nicht abstellen kann, sobald man den char in ungünstige winkel bewegt, wozu z.b auch schnelle 180° drehungen zählen. Probiert es mal aus zu hause, das geht nur mit einem sprung, nicht aber mit der jetzigen bewegungsmechanik und den dazu gehörigen animationen, die sind einfach zu lahm. Daran wird sich wahrschlich auch nichts mehr im großen ändern.

"Ich sterbe an geilheit" - sehr n1 dark ^^


----------



## henderson m. (24. Januar 2014)

Ist aber vlt auch gewollt dass man nicht bunnyhoppen und eine 180er nach der anderen machen kann wie in counterstrike. Hat vlt auch mit dem realismus grad zu tun...

Also bei mir lauft alles gut keine ahnung was ihr alle habt. Liegt vlt dass ich mich auf die möglicherweise absichtlich schwammigere steuerung psychisch einlasse


----------



## Jack77 (24. Januar 2014)

Erzählt doch mal n paar lustige Storys... 

Eine kleine von mir... 
Ich such schon lange eine Ammobox weil ich so viel Munition mit mir rumschleppe. 
Heute morgen vor der Arbeit log ich mich alleine auf einen leeren Server und finde endlich eine Box im ersten Stock von einem Gebäude am Flughafen.
Ich pack die Box voll mit Munition und leg sie kurz auf dem Boden um noch irgendwas nachzuschauen, aber die Box taucht nicht mehr auf. 
("wohl durch den Boden gefluppt" dacht ich so, und geh die Treppe runter nach unten)

Da steht da doch son Typ, lootet meine Ammobox mit Munition, zeigt mir den Stinkefinger und loggt aus -.-

Grrrr... 

(War jawohl keiner von euch oder? ...sonst muss ich dich leider erschießen, wiederbeleben, fesseln, füttern, und wieder erschießen..)


----------



## lol2k (24. Januar 2014)

simon3004 schrieb:


> Hab ich schon alles gemacht, bringt aber nix. [...]


 
Kollege von mir hatte das Problem auch, der hat sein Geld von Steam zurückbekommen, da man das Problem aktuell nicht beheben kann. Mein Kollege berichtete ebenfalls, dass es nur bei DayZ auftreten würde - daher würde mich nicht wundern wenn es am alpha status selbst liegt.



D4rkResistance schrieb:


> *Potentielle Statusmeldungen:*
> 
> I'll get nasty!
> I really want to ****!
> I'm dying of horniness!



Made my Day!


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (24. Januar 2014)

Jack77 schrieb:


> ...Ich pack die Box voll mit Munition und leg sie kurz auf dem Boden um noch irgendwas nachzuschauen, aber die Box taucht nicht mehr auf...



Dauert generell ewig, bis die Ammoboxen erscheinen... einfach Tab drücken und abwarten


----------



## KornDonat (24. Januar 2014)

Jack77 schrieb:


> Erzählt doch mal n paar lustige Storys...
> 
> Eine kleine von mir...
> Ich such schon lange eine Ammobox weil ich so viel Munition mit mir rumschleppe.
> ...


 
Warum legst du sie überhaupt auf den Boden ? ^^


----------



## Jack77 (24. Januar 2014)

KornDonat schrieb:


> Warum legst du sie überhaupt auf den Boden ? ^^


 
kein Plan. 
Manchmal finde ich das irgendwie unübersichtlich wenn man Boxen in das untere Fenster zieht. 
Ich wollte nachgucken ob echt nichts mehr rein passt, oder sowas..


----------



## Jogi86 (24. Januar 2014)

Jacks0n05 schrieb:


> Um euren Char ,wieder zubekommen,
> müsst ihr bloß unter Dokumente/DayZ other profil , die 2 Dateien heraus kopieren und im DayZ Ordner  wieder einfügen,der genau so unter Dokumente zu finden ist.Und sie mit dem Standard Name der ihr nach dem Patch im spiel hattet umbenennen .
> 
> Sollte kein "DayZ other profil" vorhanden sein,die diejenigen sollten ihren Char noch haben
> So klappte es bei mir.



Hab grad ein bischen gefarmt, flieg vom server und wo lande ich, türlich! wieder am Meer. Hilft das auch dagegen?


----------



## Mewkew (24. Januar 2014)

Jogi86 schrieb:


> Hab grad ein bischen gefarmt, flieg vom server und wo lande ich, türlich! wieder am Meer. Hilft das auch dagegen?



Naja jetzt wos passiert ist, musst du halt schaun so schnell wie möglich wieder vom server zu gehen. Liegt momentan noch an der hive problematik, der hive ist quasi die datenbank wo dein char gespeichehrt wird. Durch den patch kommt es nun relativ häufig vor das der "falsche" hive geladen wird. Solange man wie gesagt schnell rejoint bis man wieder seine alte figur hat alles gut, nur wenn man anfängt mit dem bambi zu looten und länger spielt, wird der alte char überschrieben. Kann durchaus 15-30 server wechsel erfordern eh man wieder seinen eigentlichen char hat.


----------



## simon3004 (24. Januar 2014)

lol2k schrieb:


> Kollege von mir hatte das Problem auch, der hat sein Geld von Steam zurückbekommen, da man das Problem aktuell nicht beheben kann. Mein Kollege berichtete ebenfalls, dass es nur bei DayZ auftreten würde - daher würde mich nicht wundern wenn es am alpha status selbst liegt.
> :


 Wo kann man denn sein Geld zurückfordern? Denn Realismus hin oder her, ich spiel einfach nicht gerne ein Spiel, wo die Maus macht was sie will. Aber vielleicht bin ich einfach zu empfindlich.


----------



## Jogi86 (24. Januar 2014)

Cannot load material file????


----------



## -Fux- (24. Januar 2014)

Jogi86 schrieb:


> Cannot load material file????


 
Hab ich auch ab und zu seit dem letzen Patch, einfach "okay" klicken und ignorieren


----------



## sinchilla (24. Januar 2014)

> Cannot load material file????


 dieses prob hab ich mit der neuen militärmütze aber solange ich einfach nur "o.k." klicken muss & es nicht zum bluescreen mit zerschossenem os führt stört es mich weniger...da stört mich das charproblem mehr. hab gestern schö gelootet & bin etwa in der mitte der map um dann zu freunden auf den server zu joinen... mit dem resultat als bambi an der küste zu landen nach 5mal serverwechsel stand ich immernoch an der küste & hatte kein bock mehr noch 25 mal zu probieren das mein alter char wiederkommt

aber von leuten die die mod gespielt haben habe ich gehört das die standalone ja quasi das paradies sei verglichen zur mod...ich glaube so schmerzresistent bin ich nicht


----------



## MezZo_Mix (24. Januar 2014)

Gibt leider gerade zu viele Server die einen anderen Hive haben, das ist das Problem. Am besten bevor man einen Server Joint namen Merken. BZW zu Favoriten hinzufügen oder aufschreiben damit man nicht auf solche Server kommt mit nem Falschen Hive. Spielt man zulang auf so einen wird der Char überschrieben


----------



## Robonator (24. Januar 2014)

> aber von leuten die die mod gespielt haben habe ich gehört das die standalone ja quasi das paradies sei verglichen zur mod...ich glaube so schmerzresistent bin ich nicht


Ich sags mal so: Am Anfang der Mod hattest du Wartezeiten von bis zu 40 Minuten bevor du dann auch endlich gespawned bist. Mit etwas Glück hast du den Char dann auch behalten


----------



## semimasta (24. Januar 2014)

Greets @ all!

Gibt es eigentlich noch den TS Server? Habe irgenwan mal hier im Fred davon gelesen
und würde gerne mal mit ein paar Leuten vom PCGHX-Forum DayZ zocken.

*An alle die ein Problem mit dem Umsehen haben:*
Es hilft wenn man die ALT-Taste während dem umsehen gedrückt hält
dann dreht sich nämlich nicht der Körper sonder nur der Kopf
und die Trägheit ist viel geringer.

Ich könnt kotzen... bin mit vollem Equip vom Schiff gefallen...

Cya Yakup


----------



## Robonator (24. Januar 2014)

> Gibt es eigentlich noch den TS Server? Habe irgenwan mal hier im Fred davon gelesen
> und würde gerne mal mit ein paar Leuten vom PCGHX-Forum DayZ zocken.


Siehe Startpost.


----------



## sinchilla (24. Januar 2014)

> Ich könnt kotzen... bin mit vollem Equip vom Schiff gefallen...


 ja in solchen situationen wünscht man sich doch einfach nur in nem fairen gefecht erschossen worden zu sein anstatt so klanglos das zeitliche zu segnen

wurde das mit den patch eingeführt das man favoriten auswählen kann? hab gehört es soll son unsichtbarer button sein...wo is der denn? oder bin ich blind...


----------



## semimasta (24. Januar 2014)

Das geile war ja das unten im Schiff schon einer lag den ich gelootet hatte (er hatte auch viel mit und ich musste
überlegen was ich nehm und was nicht) bei dem ich mir dachte: lol der Vollhonk ist sicher vom Schiff gefallen.

Tja und 20 Minuten später bin bin ich dann an einer schrägen Kante abgerutscht und gefallen...

war irgendwie tragisch komisch 

Cya Yakup


----------



## Ceon026 (24. Januar 2014)

Kann es sein das es einfach weniger Loot gibt? Besonders in den Krankenhäusern gibt es viel weniger nach dem Patch, kommt mir jedenfall so vor


----------



## Shicehaufen (24. Januar 2014)

Ceon026 schrieb:


> Kann es sein das es einfach weniger Loot gibt? Besonders in den Krankenhäusern gibt es viel weniger nach dem Patch, kommt mir jedenfall so vor



Nicht nur Krankenhäuser. Ich musste etwa 5 NWA's looten (steinigt mich fürs Server hopping). Ausbeute: nur Pistolen Halfter (keine assault vest's) und dann erst beim 5. Versuch mal ne m4. 

Und ich hoffe das mir dieser Char erhalten bleibt und nicht durch diese hive Geschichte verschütt geht. :-/


----------



## Jogi86 (24. Januar 2014)

semimasta schrieb:


> Das geile war ja das unten im Schiff schon einer lag den ich gelootet hatte (er hatte auch viel mit und ich musste
> überlegen was ich nehm und was nicht) bei dem ich mir dachte: lol der Vollhonk ist sicher vom Schiff gefallen.
> 
> Tja und 20 Minuten später bin bin ich dann an einer schrägen Kante abgerutscht und gefallen...
> ...





Das war dann wohl ich


----------



## Joselman (24. Januar 2014)

Boa ist hart wenn schon alles gelootet wurde. 

Habe grade so noch durch eine Dose Bier den Hungertod erstmal verzögert. Musste auch aus der Not heraus dreckiges Wasser trinken. ständig kommen Meldungen wie _I have a funny flavour in my mouth_ oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Jacks0n05 (24. Januar 2014)

Eine frage,ich kann seit dem Patch immer nur eine Kugel in meiner Mosin laden! Gibt es jetzt zb wie der Speedloder was für die Mosin oder liegt es evtl daran das ich Farbe auf der Waffe habe.Weil immer die Meldung kommt das er nicht laden kann weil ein Aufsatz drauf ist.


----------



## efdev (24. Januar 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> Boa ist hart wenn schon alles gelootet wurde.
> 
> Habe grade so noch durch eine Dose Bier den Hungertod erstmal verzögert. Musste auch aus der Not heraus dreckiges Wasser trinken. ständig kommen Meldungen wie _I have a funny flavour in my mouth_ oder so ähnlich.


 
dann such schon mal kohle tabletten und antibiotika sonst biste bald hinüber.
Standalone Status Effects - DayZDB


----------



## Joselman (24. Januar 2014)

Die Seite ist praktisch Danke!


----------



## cap82 (24. Januar 2014)

Leute bitte seht euch halt auch mal den Starpost an. Wurde dort bereits verlinkt. Hier hat sich jemand die Mühe gemacht, Infos zu sammeln, also nutzt das auch.


----------



## henderson m. (25. Januar 2014)

Kleiner Auschnitt aus dem heutigen run mit D4rk, lol2k und Sinchilla....

Wegbeschreibung:  
Von Gorka nach Elektro an der Ostküste rauf zum Schiff dann weiter zum neuen Dorf ganz oben im Nordosten weiter zum NEA mit nem nice Kill (  ) weiter an die unsichtbare Mauer der Map im Norden dann runter zum NWA ohne contact und wieder runter nach lopatino  ... wir hatten ca. 10 Feindkontakte wobei wir 8 kills hatten und 2 abgehauen sind.
Man beachte die Leiche mit der Mosin. Das war nen Bandit (3er Squad, alle tot, siehe screens D4rk) die die Leute am Schiff snipen wollten ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D4rkResistance (25. Januar 2014)

Und nochmal 4 neue Bildchen von Henderson und mir! Einmal "Operation Sunset", "Rosa Wölkchen", "Gemetzel im Wald" und zu guter letzt "Panorama of Cap Golova":


----------



## MezZo_Mix (25. Januar 2014)

Heute mal die neue Stadt besucht  

Unser Kollege hat sich heute schon 5 Mal übergeben der arme hahaha


----------



## Shicehaufen (25. Januar 2014)

@ Henderson. Ich beneide dich etwas um deinen Schnurrbart, das ist so viel Diktatorischer als es bei mir aussieht.  oder ist es doch der d4rk auf den Bildern?


Noch ne andere Sache da ich gestern nicht konnte, wie sieht's aus mit den hives? Seid ihr wieder auf diesem bestimmten 30 Mann Server gewesen oder musstet ihr nun auch endgültig neu anfangen?


----------



## Shicehaufen (25. Januar 2014)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Heute mal die neue Stadt besucht    Unser Kollege hat sich heute schon 5 Mal übergeben der arme hahaha



Das ist doch die im Nordosten oder? Oo. Da war ich aber vor dem Update auch schon.


----------



## Jack77 (25. Januar 2014)

Jacks0n05 schrieb:


> Eine frage,ich kann seit dem Patch immer nur eine Kugel in meiner Mosin laden! Gibt es jetzt zb wie der Speedloder was für die Mosin oder liegt es evtl daran das ich Farbe auf der Waffe habe.Weil immer die Meldung kommt das er nicht laden kann weil ein Aufsatz drauf ist.


 
Ich weiß nicht ob es wirklich so gewollt war, dass man ursprünglich 5x schießen kann. Auslöser ist jedenfalls die Farbe auf der Waffe...


----------



## efdev (25. Januar 2014)

cap82 schrieb:


> Leute bitte seht euch halt auch mal den Starpost an. Wurde dort bereits verlinkt. Hier hat sich jemand die Mühe gemacht, Infos zu sammeln, also nutzt das auch.



ich weiß das wie viele andere die hier öfters unterwegs sind, aber wie so oft sind die meisten lese faul und wollen einfach nicht vorne anfagen warum auch immer.
allerdings ist der startpost bei jeder frage hilfreich den link hab ich mir bestimmt nicht neu rausgesucht dank -Fux- war das in 1min erledigt.


----------



## -Fux- (25. Januar 2014)

efdev schrieb:


> ich weiß das wie viele andere die hier öfters unterwegs sind, aber wie so oft sind die meisten lese faul und wollen einfach nicht vorne anfagen warum auch immer.
> allerdings ist der startpost bei jeder frage hilfreich den link hab ich mir bestimmt nicht neu rausgesucht dank -Fux- war das in 1min erledigt.


 
Ich selbst bin ja auch lesefaul und durchsuche nicht immer alle Seiten, genau aus diesem Grund schreibe ich ja alles Wissenswerte in den Startpost 

Wäre schön wenn es in Zukunft nicht mehr so viele Fragen zu bereits geklärten Dingen geben würde und die Leute endlich den Startpost lesen würden...


Aber schön das ich mittlerweile ein "Thread-Ordnungshüter Team" habe und dieses immer wieder auf den Start verweist  Danke Jungs


----------



## sinchilla (25. Januar 2014)

ich habe gestern auf mehreren servern gespielt unter anderem mit dark & henderson zusammen & mein char blieb die ganze zeit erhalten also am hive bzw. dem server wo sie drauf waren liegts wohl doch nicht


hier mal ein paar impressionen von mir aus dem idyllischen chernarus bild 3 mit dem titel "das doppelte lottchen" bei bild 6 sieht man henderson in aktion bei einer sprungaxtattacke auf ein unschuldigen zombie




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jack77 (25. Januar 2014)

@sinchilla: echt coole screens, gefallen mir. Bild 6+8 find ich am besten *gg

Ps. irgendwie ein wenig farblos, wenn du `n saline pack brauchst, ich habe nähe stary sobor ausgeloggt und hab noch 3 im Rucksack...


----------



## sinchilla (25. Januar 2014)

ja ich musste gestern ein paar zombies mit den fäusten niederstrecken & das ging nicht ganz spurlos an mir vorbei...zumal dann ein bug auftrat der mich mein t-shirt nicht zerreissen liess...somit blutete ich ne ganze weile wien schwein

na mal schauen vllt. trifft man sich heut abend ich dachte das reguliert sich von selbst aber dauert echt ewig bis sich das blut regeneriert obwohl ich immer fleissig gegessen habe & etliche rasputin kvass trank


----------



## Mewkew (25. Januar 2014)

Chilla, im Healing Status bist du aber oder? Wenn nicht, hast du noch nicht genug gegessen/getrunken! Siehe auch meinen Post dazu: -->http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...elthread-dayz-standalone-116.html#post6082620
@Fux 
Ich denke es wäre ein Super Sache wenn du im Startpost nochmal direkt einen Link zu einem Guide des Regenerationssystems einfügst, einige Leute sind zu faul um sich über den Daisy-Wiki Link die nötigen infos zu holen


----------



## sinchilla (25. Januar 2014)

na nich wirklich...hab gestern vorm ausloggen meine letzten vorräte verputzt...hatte auch noch nie den status healthy aber scho einige male erbrochen wegen akutem überfressensein

werd mich heut mal auf die suche nach nem saline pack machen & meine vorräte auffüllen...ich denke zu viel essen is auch nich gut, dann hab ich mehr potenzielle trefferfläche & bin so agil wien totes pferd wenn ich unter adipositas leide aber zum glück gibs noch keine fahrzeuge im spiel somit renn ich die überflüssigen kalorien wieder runter

den healingstatus sieht man aber nur an den sprechblasen & nicht im menü oder?


----------



## Shicehaufen (25. Januar 2014)

@sinchilla

Wenn Blut voll (farbe satt durch essen und trinken) dann Healing Status rechts über deinem Kopf (TAB) dann irgendwann Healthy. 

Bei D4rk hat das letztens etwa ne Stunde gedauert eh healthy Status erreicht wurde.

Allerdings war er auch kurz vorm abkratzen sodass es bei dir schneller gehen müsste.


----------



## henderson m. (25. Januar 2014)

Ich habe in 5 mins den healthy status erreicht. 

 -)Am brunnen wasser trinken gespammt bis ,,my stomach feels full" aufscheint 

-)Danach ca. 2 packungen reis oder andere sachen essen.  

Dann erscheint zuerst ,,healing" und danach sollte healthy kommen. Eigentlich ganz easy.  

Sinchilla hättest ruhig mal betonen können dass du farbenblind bist, hätte dir mal ein saline pack reindrücken kônnen  

Ps: super screens  

LG


----------



## Mewkew (25. Januar 2014)

@chilla

schau dir mein Post an, oder hendersons hier, oben, man muss sich schon besonders "plöd" anstellen um zu erbrechen (ist mir anfangs aber auch 3 mal passiert) ^^ Bis zur status meldung (damit ist die beschreibung rechts neben deinem kopf in der inventar ansicht gemeint ..) stuffed, kannst du immer nachlegen. Selbst dann musst du immer noch ne halbe dose futtern bis du overfed bist, und das ist immer noch eine stufe von akutem kotzdrang entfernt ^^ Jedoch eine wichtige Sache die aus hendersons Post nicht klar hervorgeht, ist man angeschalgen, sei es der gesundheits oder der blutzustand (sind zwei verschiedene sachen ^^), sollte man zunächst soviel essen wie möglich und immer erst danach trinken! Logischerweise beinhaltet nahrung mehr energie als wasser 

Aber für alle nochmal, hier der mmn ausführlichste Healing Guide: --> DayZ Standalone In-Depth Guide: Blood, Health, Healthy/Healing Status - YouTube
Wäre sicher auch was für den Startpost.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (25. Januar 2014)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Das ist doch die im Nordosten oder? Oo. Da war ich aber vor dem Update auch schon.


 
Nur vor dem Update war da noch lange nicht so viel wie jetzt  Das Dorf nennt sich : *Svetlojarsk* Laut der Dayz Karte


----------



## henderson m. (25. Januar 2014)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Nur vor dem Update war da noch lange nicht so viel wie jetzt  Das Dorf nennt sich : Svetlojarsk Laut der Dayz Karte


  Und die fps brechen stärker ein als in elektro und berenzino zusammen. D4rk hat ne 780gtx und war teilweise einiges unter 20fps glaube ich ^^
Aber wurde wirklich stark ausgebaut sie stadt....


----------



## Dantesto (25. Januar 2014)

Dafür, das es eine Pre-Alpha ist, macht es schon Spaß. Liegt aber nur daran das Kleidung und Aufsätze suchen, soviel Spaß macht  

Nur die Performance (Liegt wahrscheinlich an meinem FX 6300) ist ziemlich unterste Schublade.(+ R9 280x) 

Ja aber aber.. pre alpha! 

Ich will ja nichts sagen.. aber ich glaub nicht das es irgendwann richtig besser wird.. 

Die Engine ist einfach totaler Crap...


----------



## sinchilla (25. Januar 2014)

> Die Engine ist einfach totaler Crap...


 das problem ist das die engine alles rendern lässt im umkreis auch das was man gerade nicht sieht bzw. von anderen sachen verdeckt wird...ich stell es mir nicht so schwer vor die engine dahingehend zu programmieren das dies nicht mehr so ist....dies würde die performance ungemein steigern. auf dem land ( feld, wald) hab ich ja so um die 60 fps in hohen einstellungen was auch ok ist aber in großen städten ( wo häufig kämpfe stattfinden & man gute performance braucht ) is das leider nicht so.

nen kumpel zockt mit nem i5 & ner 780er & die performance is nahezu identisch bei uns ( haben beide fraps laufen gehabt & der unterschied war max. 2 fps)


----------



## Mewkew (25. Januar 2014)

Dantesto schrieb:


> Dafür, das es eine Pre-Alpha ist, macht es schon Spaß. Liegt aber nur daran das Kleidung und Aufsätze suchen, soviel Spaß macht
> 
> Nur die Performance (Liegt wahrscheinlich an meinem FX 6300) ist ziemlich unterste Schublade.(+ R9 280x)
> 
> ...


 

Es gibt noch hoffnung ^^ Zum einen wird das ganze ja von einem teil der crew entwickelt die auch an den aram teilen gearbeitet haben, dort hat man die cpu skalierung dann auch ordentlich verbessert bei arma3. Zum anderen hat dean hall erst vor wenigen tagen verlauten lassen, es gäbe schon eine menge vorschläge der 3 großen grafik chip hersteller, nvidia, amd und intel, die sich leicht implimentieren lassen und einen sehr großes potential an leistungsgewinn transportieren. --> hierzu einfach mal nach paradoxem grafikkarten und cpu verhalten bei days zu googlen
Der dritte punkt von dem erstmal nur amd, gcn 1.1 und höher, nutzer profiieren könnten, ist die neue mantel api (sofern sie nachträglich implimentiert werden würde) da sie genau da ansetzt wo die arma2 engine sich so schwer tut, nämlich die cpu effizient zu nutzen. Also meiner persönlichen einschätzung nach kann man bis zur final von min. 20% mehr performacne, vorallem in städten, ausgehen. Derzeit ist das spiel ja selbst vom beta status noch monate entfernt. Sollte sich widererwartend aber gar nichts mehr verbessern, wäre ich schon enttäuscht. 

Von den zahlreichen tweaking möglichkeiten per startparamter/lauchoptions, bzw. in der config hast du aber schon gehört?! --> DayZ Standalone Performance Tweaks | Zockah.de


----------



## henderson m. (25. Januar 2014)

Die settings sollte ich mir auch mal angucken....danke für die links


----------



## MistaKrizz (25. Januar 2014)

WARUM zur hölle bringt meine mosin nur eine kugel rein? Warum ist das 5er-mag auf einmal weg seit ich se schwarz gepainted hab?




MFG


----------



## Mewkew (25. Januar 2014)

MistaKrizz schrieb:


> WARUM zur hölle bringt meine mosin nur eine kugel rein? Warum ist das 5er-mag auf einmal weg seit ich se schwarz gepainted hab?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Patch gemachter bug! Wurde direkt nach ein paar minuten auch im offiziellen forum bestätigt. Das heist für jeden der seine mosin normal nutzen möchte, finger weg von spraypaints. Vorgang ist nicht reversibel. Musst du dir eine andere mosin suchen, war bei mirdas gleiche.


Scopes und andere Waffen Attachements:

Wo auser in den tower gebäuden auf den flugfeldern findet man noch scopes? In den zeltstädten spawnt ja seit dem patch gar nichts mehr.


----------



## MistaKrizz (25. Januar 2014)

na geil.



MFG


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (25. Januar 2014)

Gerade blöde Story in DayZ (Bilder dazu folgen)

Ich lerne einen netten typen kennen. Wir laufen stundenlang in Chernarussia zum Boot, sammeln Waffen und Kleidung. Dann finden wir einen Amerikaner, der mit uns reisen will. Wir sind am überlegen, ob wir ihn umbringen, da er eine abgesägte Shotty dabei hatte und mehrere hundert Kugeln. Wir lassen ihn leben. Wir entscheiden uns durch Serverhopping Loot zu sammeln. Nach 3 Stunden Airfield"camping" trafen wir auf jmd. der uns töten will - wir drohen ihm mit leeren Waffen xD Mein Kumpel packt seine zuvor aufgesammelte Shotgun aus und gibt dem Typen unbemerkt eine Kugel - er flieht - wir loggen uns aus. Dann kommen wir zu einem der kleinen Gebäude und gucken auf die Karte. Ich höre Schüsse, sehe aber keinen Gegner. Dann fing ich an zu bluten und mein am Boden liegender Kumpel guckt noch auf die Karte. Plötzlich falle ich tot um. Ein hinterhältiger Sack schießt uns mit seiner M4 kaputt.

Mein Loot:
600 M4-Kugeln, 2 Dual-Mags und 2 Pistolen, sowie zahlreiches Essen. -.-

Mein Kumpel konnte sich gerade so retten.

Was uns aufgefallen ist:
-Man wird extrem oft beim Joinen gekickt.
-Die Zeiten sind unnötig (Uhrzeiten der Server)
-Es gibt ADIDAS-Schuhe mit 2 Streifen


----------



## kero81 (25. Januar 2014)

Mewkew schrieb:


> Patch gemachter bug! Wurde direkt nach ein paar minuten auch im offiziellen forum bestätigt. Das heist für jeden der seine mosin normal nutzen möchte, finger weg von spraypaints. Vorgang ist nicht reversibel. Musst du dir eine andere mosin suchen, war bei mirdas gleiche.
> 
> 
> Scopes und andere Waffen Attachements:
> ...



Z.b. in der Polana Factory ganz oben auf den äußeren Mauern. Da spawnen Scopes und Aufsätze. Zumindest war das noch vor dem Patch so.

Heute noch nen blöden Bug gefunden. Ich hab nen Electro Sniper Hill Camper gekillt und ihm seine Mosin weg genommen. Meine M4 ist dadurch weg geglitched. Als mein Kumpel sich die Leiche angesehen hat, konnte er auch ne Mosin entnehmen. Allerdings war danach meine wieder weg. Die Leiche hatte aber weiterhin ne Mosin in der Hand, die ich mir auch gekrallt habe. Danach war die Mosin meines Kumpels weg. Das ganze ging dann noch n paar Minuten so weiter bis wir aufgegeben haben. 

Edit:

Postet doch mal eure ganzen Bilder im Spiele Screenshot Thread. Ich finds immer blöd und ehrlich gesagt auch uninteressant hier Bilder von eurem Inventar o.ä. zu sehen. Im SST sind die viel besser aufgehoben. 



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Plötzlich falle ich tot um. Ein hinterhältiger Sack schießt uns mit seiner M4 kaputt.
> 
> Mein Loot:
> 600 M4-Kugeln, 2 Dual-Mags und 2 Pistolen, sowie zahlreiches Essen. -.-


 
Und wieder wurde die Welt von dreckigen Serverhoppern gereinigt.


----------



## Mewkew (25. Januar 2014)

Dann hab ich hier mal was positives für euch ^^

Bin heute abend ganz jämmerlich mit dem jack gedied. Also renn ich auf dem selben server wieder los mit dem ziel mir mein gear zurück zu holen. Spawne jedoch am fast schlechtmöglichsten punkt auf der karte, irgendwo bei solny, gestorben waren wir aber bei den hochhausblocks am sw airfield. Egal, einfach losrennen und schauen wie weit man kommt. Stoße ständig auf leute die ihren char mitten auf der straße parken und afk gehen, andere scheinne jegliche kommunikation abzulehnen und gehen direkt mit fäusten auf einen los. Aber kennt man ja mittlerweile aus dem daisyland. Also weitergelatscht, plötzlich spricht mich jemanden in der dunkelheit von hinten an und bittet mich zu stoppen. Ziemlich gut ausgerüstet der typ, jedenfalls wesentloch besser als ich als bambi ^^ Naja ich bitte ihn nicht zu schießen er sagt das alles cool ist und fängt an sein gesammten hab und gut vor mit auf den boden zu droppen, mosin, hunerbackpack mit reichlich muni und nahrung, alles was man so braucht. Als dankeschön wollt er das ich ihn axte, was ich natürlich nach 3 maligem vergewissern, auch tat. So kanns also auch gehen freunde ^^


----------



## MistaKrizz (25. Januar 2014)

So wie hier? 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N8QaaBImDCM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





MFG


----------



## Shicehaufen (25. Januar 2014)

Seit dem Patch gibt es irgendwie garnichts mehr. Das Spiel wird jetzt langsam wirklich ne survival Simulation xD. 

Nein ehrlich. Garagen leer, in nem Dorf findest nur noch noch 2 bis 3 Konserven. Und und und. Bin ja echt mal gespannt wie krass das noch wird.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (25. Januar 2014)

kero81 schrieb:


> Und wieder wurde die Welt von dreckigen Serverhoppern gereinigt.



Hatte aber seine Gründe ^^ Lieber abhauen als ehrenlos zu sterben. Wenn der Gegner von hinten kommt -.-


----------



## Ceon026 (26. Januar 2014)

Wenn ihr die Mosin erst mit einer Grünen Spray Dose bemalt und danach mit einer schwarzen, dann kommt Flecktarn raus! Find ich cool


----------



## SL3V1N (26. Januar 2014)

Ja, aber dann kannst du nur noch eine Patrone in die Mosin laden. Zumindest im Moment noch.


----------



## D4rkResistance (26. Januar 2014)

Hab mal wieder ein kleines Update für euch. Nachdem ich heute einem Bambi-Kollegen geholfen habe Military-Stuff zu sammeln, wurdne wir beide auf nem 20 Slot Server in der Militarybase erschossen. Leider habe ich festgestellt, dass man nach dem Patch keine leeren (< 5 Personen) Tag-Server mehr findet. Nachts (5 Uhr morgens) überhaupt kein Problem! xD

Nachdem ich aber heute mit Sinchilla, Shicehaufen, Henderson, Smi und noch irgendwem (kann mir die ganzen Namen nicht merken xD) wieder neue Militärausrüstung gefarmt habe, habe ich vor meinem Logout (gegen 01:00 Uhr; wollte nicht zwei mal innerhalb von 12h draufgehen xD) noch ein Gruppenfoto gemacht.

Als Entschädigung für nur ein einziges Foto, hab ich mir heute mal die Zeit genommen den zweiten Teil unserer Nord-Expedition zu rendern und hochzuladen. Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß mit dem Video. 

PS: Video für alle, die die Stadt "Svetlojarsk" gerne mal vor dem Patch sehen möchten.^^

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1cCpPMZALqs


*Gruppenfoto:*


----------



## MistaKrizz (26. Januar 2014)

Wo zum **** gibts diesen heli zu sehen? 




MFG


----------



## Shicehaufen (26. Januar 2014)

MistaKrizz schrieb:


> Wo zum **** gibts diesen heli zu sehen?   MFG


  In kumyrna, nordöstlich von guglovo gibt's so einen zu sehen.

  Bin mir nur nicht sicher ob es dieser ist.


----------



## Creeperio (26. Januar 2014)

Hey ho, also erstmal was positives: ich finde den letzten Patch in Sachen mehr Items, ziemlich cool. Vorallem das man sein Waffe etc. umsprayen kann! Auch die neue Waffe mit der Möglichkeit diese abzusägen!
Auch wurden viele Bugs entfernt, was schonmal ein Schritt voraus ist.

Was mich etwas nervt, ich weiß es ist eine Alpha aber ärgert mich doch ein bißchen, man spielt einen freshen Charakter hoch und lootet sich Zeugs zusammen und kaum nach einen Server Restart ist wieder alles weg... Soll ich jetzt mehr Angst  haben vor Serverrestarts, als vor Schießwütigen Equippten Spielern und gefressigen Zombies?

Edit: find ich nicht schlecht aber auch nicht Super --> ich kann nur weibliche Charaktere erstellen xD


----------



## Mewkew (26. Januar 2014)

@creepio

Selber schuld! Immer schön den text lesen wenn du auf einen neuen server joinst, wenn da steht "serverrestart=charaaterwipe" sollte dir klar sein worauf das hinaus läuft ^^


----------



## sinchilla (26. Januar 2014)

na dann kannste deinem weiblichen char immer schön aufn ***** schauen beim spielen

ja das mit dem serverwechsel is übel ich versuch das auch zu vermeiden / kleiner tip wenn du auf ein hardcoreserver ( ohne 3rd person view) joinst & vorher auf nem regular gespielt hast is dein char auf jeden fall weg , zumindest war es bei mir bisher so. ich spiel ja auch lieber in der egoperspektive leider nicht die mit denen ich zusammen spiele...ich finds blöd wenn man in der 3rd pp über mauern gucken kann oder am prison in die räume von außen.

somit hat der der in der 3rd pp spielt enorme vorteile gegen welche die nur in der egoperspektive spielen


----------



## STRiKEtech (26. Januar 2014)

Liest sich echt geil. Scheint Laune zu machen ich denk ich lade mir das auch mal runter


----------



## Creeperio (26. Januar 2014)

Mewkew schrieb:


> @creepio
> 
> Selber schuld! Immer schön den text lesen wenn du auf einen neuen server joinst, wenn da steht "serverrestart=charaaterwipe" sollte dir klar sein worauf das hinaus läuft ^^



Selber Schuld? naja nicht wirklich^^ ich geb mal auch ein bißchen Kontext dazu. Wir waren zu fünft auf diesem einen Server, und die anderen wurden nicht resettet. Ich war der einzige als ich wieder draufjointe das ich dann an der Küste spawnte... sonst war ich auf keinem anderen Server mit so einer Meldung. Da steht nur aufeinmal das ich resettet worden bin. Zum Glück ist es bei Dark nicht passiert <.<

ist auch net so Tragisch, ich weiß ja wo was spawnt und wohin ich laufen muss  hatte mich nurn bißchen gewundert, dass ich aufeinmal nach dem Neustart ohne alles da stand und die anderen alles noch hatten, zum Glück 

Naja egal, jetzt hab ich wieder den Stand von gestern und darf wieder looten... mal wieder unbewaffnet ^^


----------



## sinchilla (26. Januar 2014)

wenn man nun waffen findet sind die ja eig. immer pristine, zumindest die die ich bisher fand, hat scho jemand mal das weapon cleaning kit verwendet bzw. wieviel schuss muss man durch den lauf jagen das sich der zutand der waffe verschlechtert? ich hab mit der m4 gerade mal so um die 20 schuss abgefeuert & da is noch keine zustandsänderung eingetreten...will aber auch nicht sinnlos munition rausballern, davon gibs ja net mehr soviel.

ingesamt gefällt es mir nun besser nach dem patch weil man sich mehr überlegt ob man schiesst oder nicht weil es net so viel munition gibt (serverhopping mal aussen vor gelassen).

ich lauf auch seit 2 tagen mit einer fnx ohne magazin & munition rum weil ich bisher einfach noch nichts gefunden habe...heut abend müssen mal ein paar sterben & das will nicht ich sein


----------



## henderson m. (26. Januar 2014)

Sinchilla, ich hab gestern mit ZSTAR nochmal auf nem hardcoreserver von vorne angefangen und kann nur eines sagen:
Nie wieder regular...

Hier trennt sich die spreu vom weizen.
Der loot fühlt sich seltener an, die perspektive einfach der wahnsinn. Keiner guckt blöd um die ecke.
Da nimmt man dann auch den 20er slot rucksack statt dem 35er da man mit dem nix mehr nach hinten sieht.
Es war der wahnsinn 
Heute geht meine session weiter, vlt hast ja lust auch zu joinen, ich hoffe zstar kommt auch wieder on....pyro kommt vlt auch - dann sind wir ja schon zu 4.


----------



## Shicehaufen (26. Januar 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> wenn man nun waffen findet sind die ja eig. immer pristine, zumindest die die ich bisher fand, hat scho jemand mal das weapon cleaning kit verwendet bzw. wieviel schuss muss man durch den lauf jagen das sich der zutand der waffe verschlechtert? ich hab mit der m4 gerade mal so um die 20 schuss abgefeuert & da is noch keine zustandsänderung eingetreten...will aber auch nicht sinnlos munition rausballern, davon gibs ja net mehr soviel.  ingesamt gefällt es mir nun besser nach dem patch weil man sich mehr überlegt ob man schiesst oder nicht weil es net so viel munition gibt (serverhopping mal aussen vor gelassen).  ich lauf auch seit 2 tagen mit einer fnx ohne magazin & munition rum weil ich bisher einfach noch nichts gefunden habe...heut abend müssen mal ein paar sterben & das will nicht ich sein



Meine m4 war bereits nach etwa 7 Schuss worn.

Ich denke wenn man das Kit verwendet kann man diesen Status auch lange halten.


----------



## sinchilla (26. Januar 2014)

> Sinchilla, ich hab gestern mit ZSTAR nochmal auf nem hardcoreserver von vorne angefangen und kann nur eines sagen:
> Nie wieder regular...
> 
> Hier trennt sich die spreu vom weizen.
> ...



na da bin ich doch dabei ( spiele eh fast die ganze zeit in der egoperspektive somit hab ich damit auch kein problem & muss mich nicht ärgern das andere in der 3rd pp mich bereits von sonstwo sehen) allerdings will ich mein char auch net einfach löschen ( der is grad so gut ausgerüstet) oder vllt. wird der ja auch übernommen auf nen hc-server aber ich glaube nicht. dann werd ich mal heut abend nen kamikazerun starten um mein ableben zu beschleunigen... elektro, ich komme!


----------



## RavionHD (26. Januar 2014)

So muss mal etwas Dampf ablassen:

WIESO ZUR HÖLLE RESETTEN MICH DIE SERVER IMMER WIEDER??!!!

Schon gestern wurde ich einfach so resettet nachdem ich mich voll equipt habe, GERADE JETZT WIEDER!!
Hat noch jemand dieses Problem?
Ich habe bis soeben wieder volles Equipment a la M4, Pistole und Magnum gehabt und WERDE VERFLIXT NOCHMAL ZUM 2 MAL HINTEREINANDER RESETTET!!!

Was zur Hölle geht hier ab??!!

Erst gestern wurde ich von einigen Bambis aka Bastarden umgehauen weil ich einen Fremden bandagieren wollte der geblutet hat (wurde von einem Zombie angegriffen), ich kann nicht vergessen wie diese Bastarde gelacht haben nachdem sie mich, der voll equipt war, ausgelootet haben, und auf dem Weg zum Airfield hat mich einer erschossen obwohl ich absolut NICHTS hatte.
Nun habe ich mich entschieden einfach alles abzuschießen denn ich nicht kenne, auch irgendwelche Frischlinge an der Küste, weil gerade diese Leute die gefährlichsten sind und nichts zu verlieren haben.
Alles was ich nicht kenne wird nun sterben, absolute Idioten in diesem Spiel anscheinend!


----------



## sinchilla (26. Januar 2014)

> So muss mal etwas Dampf ablassen:
> 
> WIESO ZUR HÖLLE RESETTEN MICH DIE SERVER IMMER WIEDER??!!!
> 
> ...



wenn du bereits das meeresrauschen beim joinen hörst sofort runter vom server! das sich dein bambi char net in der serverdatenbank speichert! dann stehen die chancen gut das du auf nem andern server mit deinem alten equip wieder da stehst

ich glaube aber ( bin mir nicht zu 100% sicher) das der wechsel von nem regular auf nen hardcoreserver nen char löschen mit sich bringt / das sind nun quasi 2 verschiedene welten...ich bin gestern kurz auf nen hc server & mein gear war weg beim nächsten regularserver war es wieder da


----------



## Brez$$z (26. Januar 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> So muss mal etwas Dampf ablassen:
> 
> WIESO ZUR HÖLLE RESETTEN MICH DIE SERVER IMMER WIEDER??!!!
> 
> ...




Antwort die kommen musste: "Alpha"


----------



## sinchilla (26. Januar 2014)

> Meine m4 war bereits nach etwa 7 Schuss worn.
> 
> Ich denke wenn man das Kit verwendet kann man diesen Status auch lange halten.


 kann man das cleaning kit mehrmals verwenden? besser als worn wird die waffe aber nicht mehr? wie macht sich ne badly damaged waffe bemerkbar? is die net mehr so treffsicher oder bleiben die projektile im lauf stecken? das kenn ich noch von far cry 2 wo man manchmal mitten im multiplayergefecht ne blockierte waffe hatte


----------



## lol2k (26. Januar 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> So muss mal etwas Dampf ablassen[...]


 
Same here - innerhalb von 2 Tagen 3x einen über Stunden hochgezüchteten Char verloren. 
Kann nachvollziehen dass man da am Rad dreht, zumal der Char nicht ehrenvoll in einem Kampf zugrunde gegangen ist sondern einfach gelöscht wird. 
Wie Brez$$z schon sagte: Alpha!
Ich werde jetzt solange suchen bis ich einen Server habe, der korrekt funktioniert. Sprich 20 Mins zocken, Ausrüstungsgegenstände in das Inventar schieben und dann erstmal runter vom Server um zu testen ob eine Hiveanbindung besteht.
Irgendwas läuft da gehörig schief!


----------



## sinchilla (26. Januar 2014)

das mit dem löschen des chars is seit dem patch aber wesentlich schlimmer...vorher wars nur einmal & nach dem patch bereits 2 mal...hab da immer scho nen mulmiges gefühl wenn ich auf nen server joine. hoffe die kriegen das schnell in griff weil das meine motivation das spiel zu spielen total zerstört...letztens hab ich nachdem es mir so erging mit nether angefangen welches im betazustand scho recht gut läuft & man nen globales inventar hat somit kann man in der safezone sein loot reinschmeissen & hat es nach dem ableben wieder...dies is ganz nützlich wenn man nur erkunden geht oder pakete liefert, da brauch man dann nicht das ganze zeug mitschleppen zumal der platz & das gewicht auch nicht ohne sind


----------



## RavionHD (26. Januar 2014)

Das muss besser werden, ich habe aktuell kein Bock mehr auf das Spiel wenn ich stundenlang nach Gear suchen muss und ich auf dem nächstem Server wieder resettet werde.
Aktuell gibt es einen Bug mit dem man sich duplizieren kann, diesen habe ich ehrlich gesagt schon ein paar mal verwendet, jedoch verliere ich dann den Reiz nach etwas zu suchen wenn man mit Klonen eh immer voller Munition und Waffen ist, daher verwende ich diesen schon eine Zeit lang nicht mehr, werde es jedoch wieder tun wenn ich dauernd nur resettet werde und dieses Problem in naher Zukunft nicht gelöst wird.


----------



## Shicehaufen (26. Januar 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> kann man das cleaning kit mehrmals verwenden? besser als worn wird die waffe aber nicht mehr? wie macht sich ne badly damaged waffe bemerkbar? is die net mehr so treffsicher oder bleiben die projektile im lauf stecken? das kenn ich noch von far cry 2 wo man manchmal mitten im multiplayergefecht ne blockierte waffe hatte



Das cleaning Kit kannst immer wieder verwenden. Was den Rest angeht kann ich keine aussage machen da ich so viele m4's mit unterschiedlichen stati noch nicht hatte.


----------



## lol2k (26. Januar 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Das muss besser werden, ich habe aktuell kein Bock mehr auf das Spiel wenn ich stundenlang nach Gear suchen muss und ich auf dem nächstem Server wieder resettet werde.



Neue Erkenntnis mithilfe von ZST4R gewonnen: Hardcore Server haben ihre eigene Datenbank. Regular Server auch. Ich habe momentan zwei Chars. 
Spiele jetzt mal eine Weile, mal schauen was passiert.


----------



## sinchilla (26. Januar 2014)

> Ich habe momentan zwei Chars.


 wie denn das? je nachdem auf was du joinst oder wie? dein anderer müsste doch gelöscht werden oder was? wenns net so ist brauch ich ja heut kein kamikazerun machen & wenn ich mal wieder regular spielen sollte hab ich den char wieder.

bist du dir da ganz sicher?! sonst will ich lieber im kugelhagel sterben als gelöscht zu werden


----------



## lol2k (26. Januar 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> wie denn das?



Wir haben versucht herauszufinden wo die Quelle des Fehlers liegt und da ich 3 regular und 4 hardcore in meinen favorites gespeichert habe, bin ich die mal nacheinander durchgegangen. Im Hauptmenü hatte ich meinen Char mit der Schrotflinte bei Elektro - und zwar immer dann, wenn ich einem regular server beigetreten bin.
Nachdem ich alle regular server "abgearbeitet" hatte, kamen die hardcore server dran und siehe da: Ein zweiter Char (von gestern) wurde ins Hauptmenü geladen und auf dem Server bin ich momentan beim NEA. 
Fazit: 2 Chars, zwei Orte, zwei unterschiedliche Servertypen. 
Bin gespannt wie das jetzt weiterhin abgespeichert wird. Bin zocken!


----------



## sinchilla (26. Januar 2014)

> Wir haben versucht herauszufinden wo die Quelle des Fehlers liegt und da  ich 3 regular und 4 hardcore in meinen favorites gespeichert habe, bin  ich die mal nacheinander durchgegangen. Im Hauptmenü hatte ich meinen  Char mit der Schrotflinte bei Elektro - und zwar immer dann, wenn ich  einem regular server beigetreten bin.
> Nachdem ich alle regular server "abgearbeitet" hatte, kamen die hardcore  server dran und siehe da: Ein zweiter Char (von gestern) wurde ins  Hauptmenü geladen und auf dem Server bin ich momentan beim NEA.
> Fazit: 2 Chars, zwei Orte, zwei unterschiedliche Servertypen.
> Bin gespannt wie das jetzt weiterhin abgespeichert wird. Bin zocken!


 na dann lass ich doch mein regular char am leben & züchte mir heut abend ein hochaggressiven alles tötenden hardcorekillerchar heran


----------



## keinnick (26. Januar 2014)

lol2k schrieb:


> Fazit: 2 Chars, zwei Orte, zwei unterschiedliche Servertypen.
> Bin gespannt wie das jetzt weiterhin abgespeichert wird. Bin zocken!



Stand nicht irgendwo, dass hardcore und regular unterschiedliche Datenbanken nutzen? Bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher.


----------



## henderson m. (26. Januar 2014)

Ja das haben Zstar und ich gestern ausprobiert. Hab einen full equipped am regular, und wenn ich mit dem sterbe joine ich auf hardcore und bin dort auch full equipped 
Sprich 2 unterschiedliche welten...


----------



## lol2k (26. Januar 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Stand nicht irgendwo, dass hardcore und regular unterschiedliche Datenbanken nutzen? Bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher.



Anfang der Woche erklärte Rocket, dass der Experimental Build und der Stable Build mit zwei verschiedenen Datenbanken verknüpft sind. 
Von einer Unterscheidung zwischen Hardcore und Regular habe ich bislang nichts offizielles gelesen.

P.S. Nach einer weiteren Stunde auf einem der Hardcoreserver lässt sich sagen, dass alles korrekt gespeichert wird.


----------



## Mewkew (26. Januar 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> das mit dem löschen des chars is seit dem patch aber wesentlich schlimmer...vorher wars nur einmal & nach dem patch bereits 2 mal...hab da immer scho nen mulmiges gefühl wenn ich auf nen server joine. hoffe die kriegen das schnell in griff weil das meine motivation das spiel zu spielen total zerstört...letztens hab ich nachdem es mir so erging mit nether angefangen welches im betazustand scho recht gut läuft & man nen globales inventar hat somit kann man in der safezone sein loot reinschmeissen & hat es nach dem ableben wieder...dies is ganz nützlich wenn man nur erkunden geht oder pakete liefert, da brauch man dann nicht das ganze zeug mitschleppen zumal der platz & das gewicht auch nicht ohne sind



Chilla irgendwie hab ich das gefühl dich nicht rrichtig zu verstehen. Du gehst auf einen server und da steht dann dein char wurde resettet oder was? Das ist bei mir noch nie passiert. Dafür lande ich aber mit einer gewissen regelmäßigkeit völligt nackt ohne mein gear an der küste, dann wechsel ich einfach den server und alles ist wieder tutti. Nether find ich übrigens ziemlich stumpfsinnig ^^

@lol2k

Das ist ja sehr interessant, die möglichkeit 2 chars parallel spielen zu können, hatte drauf gehofft aber nicht gedacht das es wirklich möglich wird. Der oberhammer wäre es, wenn man im fertigen spiel so um die 5 chars speichern kann. Momentan kriegt mn nach einer weile mit vollem gear so eine gewisse todessehnsucht und braucht dann aber manchmal tage, vorallem seit dem in zelten keine aufsätze mehr spawnen, um wieder eingermaßen gut ausgerüstet zu sein.


----------



## Brez$$z (26. Januar 2014)

Mewkew schrieb:


> Das ist ja sehr interessant, die möglichkeit 2 chars parallel spielen zu können, hatte drauf gehofft aber nicht gedacht das es wirklich möglich wird. Der oberhammer wäre es, wenn man im fertigen spiel so um die 5 chars speichern kann.


 
Sobald es wieder Privat hive gibt, kannst du Theo. so viele Chars haben wie es Private Hive server gibt + einen Public Hive Char


----------



## sinchilla (26. Januar 2014)

@ mewkew: da steht dann beim joinen das aufgrund eines fehlers der char gelöscht wurde natürlich gibs auch die variante das nichtma ne fehlermeldung kommt...aber wenn nun beim wechsel von reg auf hc auch der char weg ist erklärt sich ja einiges


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (26. Januar 2014)

Hey Leute, 

Lese hier schon ein paar Tage mit und heute war der Tag der Tage 
Ich habe mir DayZ geholt 

Nun mein erstes Problem ^^
Und zwar die Maussteuerung ich komme damit absolut nicht klar.  Wie habt ihr die den so eingestellt.  Meine Maus ist eine G700


----------



## sinchilla (26. Januar 2014)

> Nun mein erstes Problem ^^
> Und zwar die Maussteuerung ich komme damit absolut nicht klar.  Wie habt ihr die den so eingestellt.  Meine Maus ist eine G700


 im menüpunkt steuerung deaktivier mal das smoothing


----------



## MistaKrizz (26. Januar 2014)

Ich glaube fast, dass ich den ersten cheater gesichtet hab. als ich und mein kumpel in elektro bei der schule im raum oben rechts looten, kommt ein kerl mit ner feueraxt rein. Ich schrei noch: "friendly, friendly", aber er schlägt schon. mein kumpel schiebt ein ganzes pistolenmagazin in ihn rein, ich ein revolvermag. er lebt immernoch, blutet aber. danach one-hittet er mich und ihn. so ein scheiß.



MFG


----------



## sinchilla (26. Januar 2014)

> Ich glaube fast, dass ich den ersten cheater gesichtet hab. als ich und  mein kumpel in elektro bei der schule im raum oben rechts looten, kommt  ein kerl mit ner feueraxt rein. Ich schrei noch: "friendly, friendly",  aber er schlägt schon. mein kumpel schiebt ein ganzes pistolenmagazin in  ihn rein, ich ein revolvermag. er lebt immernoch, blutet aber. danach  one-hittet er mich und ihn. so ein scheiß.


 so weit ich weiss würde dann battleye ihn rausschmeissen weil das merken würde das er mehr health als erlaubt hat...cheats wie aimbot bzw. esp usw. merkt battleye in der regel leider nicht


----------



## MistaKrizz (26. Januar 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> so weit ich weiss würde dann battleye ihn rausschmeissen weil das merken würde das er mehr health als erlaubt hat...cheats wie aimbot bzw. esp usw. merkt battleye in der regel leider nicht



In diesem fall hatt dass blinde kampfauge ja wohl nicht gehandelt.




MFG


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (26. Januar 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> im menüpunkt steuerung deaktivier mal das smoothing



Das hab ich schon.  Nur wenn ich schnell links u. Rechts wische geht die Maus nach oben.  Das nervt,  das gibts bei BF4 nich


----------



## sinchilla (26. Januar 2014)

> Das hab ich schon.  Nur wenn ich schnell links u. Rechts wische geht die Maus nach oben.  Das nervt,  das gibts bei BF4 nich



das scheint ein fehler zu sein der vereinzelt auftritt, ne lösung is mir nicht bekannt aber es gab scho welche die aufgrunddessen ihr geld wiederbekommen haben bei steam. warum dies auftritt weiss ich auch nicht kannst ja mal ne andere maus zum testen nehmen oder die dpi umstellen.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (26. Januar 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> das scheint ein fehler zu sein der vereinzelt auftritt, ne lösung is mir nicht bekannt aber es gab scho welche die aufgrunddessen ihr geld wiederbekommen haben bei steam. warum dies auftritt weiss ich auch nicht kannst ja mal ne andere maus zum testen nehmen oder die dpi umstellen.



Na toll


----------



## Mewkew (26. Januar 2014)

Zu erstmal solltes du mousesmoothing komplett per config deaktivieren, -->computer/dokumente/dayz/deinpcname.dayz.profile.cfg öffnen und nach mousesmoothing suchen, auf 0 stellen. Neuste logitech treiber drauf? Wie schon vorgeschlagen, spiel mal mit dpi sowie frequenz (in der regel 250 oder 500) rum. Ich persönlich nutze 2000dpi und 1000hz frequenz.


----------



## henderson m. (26. Januar 2014)

MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> Das hab ich schon.  Nur wenn ich schnell links u. Rechts wische geht die Maus nach oben.  Das nervt,  das gibts bei BF4 nich


 
1.dayz ist auch nicht bf4, das solltet ihr mal als erstes versuchen zu verstehen.
2.dann solltest du mal schauen ob vlt nicht einfach dein laser verdreckt ist, wie z.b ein katzen oder hundehaar den laser manchmal verwirrt.
3.ist es ganz normal dass man in der first person perspective sich nur ganz ganz langsam nach links und rechts drehen kann. Möglicherweiße drückst du die maus dann nach oben weil nix "passiert"


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (26. Januar 2014)

Ein Kumpel von mir wird von einem Bug verfolgt xD

Egal welche Waffe er lakiert - mit schwarzer Farbe - sie verschwindet xD


----------



## MezZo_Mix (26. Januar 2014)

Dann soll er es lassen?


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (26. Januar 2014)

Aber es ist ein Bug, über den ich euch informieren will?


----------



## RavionHD (27. Januar 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Aber es ist ein Bug, über den ich euch informieren will?


 
Danke nun wissen wir es.


----------



## henderson m. (27. Januar 2014)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Dann soll er es lassen?



Hast du eigentlich keine rechtlichen bedenken bezgl. deines nicknames? Ich dachte es gab da mal so vorfälle wo leute den nick von bekannten firmen hatten ( zb mezzo mix) damit unfug in großen foren posteten und dann zivilrechtlich auf rufschädiging oder ähnliches verklagt wurden. Klingt jetzt alles schlimmer als es mit sichereit ist, aber wollte das nur mal kurz offtopic erwähnen.  Bitte nicht als insultierenden post auffassen.  

@topic:  Freu mich schon auf fahrräder


----------



## MezZo_Mix (27. Januar 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> Hast du eigentlich keine rechtlichen bedenken bezgl. deines nicknames? Ich dachte es gab da mal so vorfälle wo leute den nick von bekannten firmen hatten ( zb mezzo mix) damit unfug in großen foren posteten und dann zivilrechtlich auf rufschädiging oder ähnliches verklagt wurden. Klingt jetzt alles schlimmer als es mit sichereit ist, aber wollte das nur mal kurz offtopic erwähnen.  Bitte nicht als insultierenden post auffassen.
> 
> @topic:  Freu mich schon auf fahrräder


 
Dann Hau mal rasch dein Bild raus  Genau das selbe  Ich glaub nicht das ich seit 2010, hier nur ******* baue und Unfug poste. Wenn sein Kollege oder wer auch immer diesen Bug hat mit der Waffe sollte ersie einfach erstmal nicht mehr Painten  mehr sollte das nicht heißen. Sorry wenn das so BÖSE rüber gekommen ist


----------



## Beam39 (27. Januar 2014)

DayZ wird immer mehr zu einem Phänomen für mich. Am Anfang hab ich nur mit Kopfschütteln die News überflogen und dachte mir: "Wieder son kack Zombie-Gemetzel-Spiel"... Dann häuften sich die News und ich fing an mich damit auseinanderzusetzen, fands aber immernoch nicht so richtig toll. Jetzt ne Weile und ein paar LetsPlays später muss ich sagen dass ich echt gespannt bin wie sich das Game entwickelt. Es hat definitv mega Potential, hoffentlich verkacken die Entwickler das nicht.

Die haben noch viel vor sich aber auch ne Comunity die sie unterstützt, von daher dürfte das gut gehen.

Ich bin gespannt!


----------



## D4rkResistance (27. Januar 2014)

<--Suchti (ich hab das Spiel erst seit dem 12.01.2014)


----------



## lol2k (27. Januar 2014)

*räusper* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DayZ hat viel Zeit und Nerven gekostet die letzten Wochen - ich glaub ich hab auch ein paar grauen Haare bekommen!


----------



## loser321 (27. Januar 2014)

Frage:

Wenn ich das Game besitze kann ich auch als Zuschauer auf nen Server und den anderen beim sterben zusehen?


----------



## m4rshm4llow (27. Januar 2014)

Nein, es gibt keinen Spectator-Modus oder sowas.


----------



## D4rkResistance (27. Januar 2014)

loser321 schrieb:


> Frage: Wenn ich das Game besitze kann ich auch als Zuschauer auf nen Server und den anderen beim sterben zusehen?


Glaub mir, du stirbst selbst oft genug, da brauchste nicht auch noch anderen dabei zugucken!


----------



## KornDonat (27. Januar 2014)

Ich glaub so langsam kommt die ganze Bf und Cod Gemeinde zu DayZ und meint dort einen auf Rambo zu machen


----------



## cap82 (27. Januar 2014)

Das hat nichts mit BF oder COD zu tun. Das ist ein generelles Problem der Gamercommunity.
Das liegt daran, dass einfach zu viele Minderjährige Zugriff auf Erwachsenenspiele haben. BF und COD leiden darunter genauso.
Und kommt mir jetzt nicht mit "ich bin im Kopf aber schon reifer" bla bla... Ich weiß, dass es Ausnahmen gibt.
Ich finds dennoch schlimm wie wenig Wert mittlerweile auf Erziehung gelegt wird.


----------



## efdev (27. Januar 2014)

Korn das ist nicht lustig es laufen so schon genug idioten rum da brauchen wir die nicht auch noch zusätzlich.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (27. Januar 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> <--Suchti (ich hab das Spiel erst seit dem 12.01.2014)


 
Luls... das sind durchschnittlich "exakt" 6,66... Stunden täglich


----------



## D4rkResistance (27. Januar 2014)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Luls... das sind durchschnittlich "exakt" 6,66... Stunden täglich


Und ich hab nen festes Job und hatte keinen Urlaub in der Zeit. Reallife? Was ist das?


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (27. Januar 2014)

MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> ... Das nervt,  das gibts  bei BF4 nich



Made my Day


----------



## Robonator (27. Januar 2014)

Jemand grad da? Gurke einsam durch Berenzino und bin grad aufm Weg zum Schiffchen. Will mir das auch mal angucken. Bin auch im TS.


----------



## D4rkResistance (27. Januar 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> Jemand grad da? Gurke einsam durch Berenzino und bin grad aufm Weg zum Schiffchen. Will mir das auch mal angucken. Bin auch im TS.


Nope, sorry, das Reallife verlangt von mir, dass ich Geld verdiene! Bin heute Abend aber gerne dabei...wahrscheinlich aber erst gegen 23:00! Wollte dann mit "Shicehaufen" weiter rumlaufen, wegen Mosin-Power.  Wäre doof, wenn ich vorher sterbe. 

PS: Bin am überlegen, ob ich mir Donnerstag & Freitag Urlaub nehme!? Hat da zufällig jemand auch frei oder ist ab 15 Uhr online? Weil dann muss ich meinen DayZ-Urlaub nicht alleine verbringen! xD


----------



## Robonator (27. Januar 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Nope, sorry, das Reallife verlangt von mir, dass ich Geld verdiene! Bin heute Abend aber gerne dabei...wahrscheinlich aber erst gegen 23:00! Wollte dann mit "Shicehaufen" weiter rumlaufen, wegen Mosin-Power.  Wäre doof, wenn ich vorher sterbe.


 
Reallife.. pff. Ein Glück das ich erst Mittwoch wieder zur Uni muss bzw erst Freitag die nächste Schicht hab


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (27. Januar 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Nope, sorry, das Reallife verlangt von  mir, dass ich Geld verdiene! ...


 


Same here 

Auf der Maloche und würde liebend gerne durch unseren Proxy in die DayZ-Chernarus-Welt abtauchen


----------



## Robonator (27. Januar 2014)

Hm so toll ist das Schiff ja nun auch nicht. Von oben bis unten durchkämmt und gradmal n Rucksack und Munition für die Mosin gefunden. 

Was bringt eigentlich der Compressor auf der Mosin? Hab von den Dingern ein paar gefunden und mal draufgesetzt.


----------



## D4rkResistance (27. Januar 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> Was bringt eigentlich der Compressor auf der Mosin? Hab von den Dingern ein paar gefunden und mal draufgesetzt.


Compensator!!! Genausoviel wie der Schalldämper und das Bayonett....nämlich nichts! Sieht nur toll aus.


----------



## Robonator (27. Januar 2014)

Compensator dann eben ^^ Es ist früh und ich bin seit 3 Wach also darf ich Fehler machen


----------



## cap82 (27. Januar 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Compensator!!! Genausoviel wie der Schalldämper und das Bayonett....nämlich nichts! Sieht nur toll aus.



Schalldämpfer bringt nichts???

Hab meinen seit Beginn auf der M4, daher weiß ich nicht wie sie ohne klingt...


----------



## Robonator (27. Januar 2014)

cap82 schrieb:


> Schalldämpfer bringt nichts???
> 
> Hab meinen seit Beginn auf der M4, daher weiß ich nicht wie sie ohne klingt...


 
Eigentlich genau gleich. Zumindest als ich das letzte mal eine M4 + Schalli hatte.


----------



## cap82 (27. Januar 2014)

Haha nice..
Vielleicht wird aber auch nur die hörbare Entfernung verringert?

Hatten gestern auch nen Soundbug mit der FNX45. Die hatte ich meinem Kumpel gegeben, und als er die ersten Zombies erlegte, hab ich absolut nix gehört, selbst wenn ich nen Meter daneben Stand. 
Nach nem Serverneustart gings dann.

Edit: Also beim Compensator scheint es doch ne Auswirkung zu haben: 

_An attachment for the barrel of the russian Mosin Nagant rifle which reduces rifle rise, increasing accuracy. Two piece design clamps unit on both the front and rear for the front sight_


----------



## Creeperio (27. Januar 2014)

heißt also die Genauigkeit wird erhöht... wuhu hab noch einen xD


----------



## henderson m. (27. Januar 2014)

cap82 schrieb:


> Haha nice.. Vielleicht wird aber auch nur die hörbare Entfernung verringert?  Hatten gestern auch nen Soundbug mit der FNX45. Die hatte ich meinem Kumpel gegeben, und als er die ersten Zombies erlegte, hab ich absolut nix gehört, selbst wenn ich nen Meter daneben Stand. Nach nem Serverneustart gings dann.  Edit: Also beim Compensator scheint es doch ne Auswirkung zu haben:  An attachment for the barrel of the russian Mosin Nagant rifle which reduces rifle rise, increasing accuracy. Two piece design clamps unit on both the front and rear for the front sight



Das bedeuted ja nicht dass es trotzden schon geht...
Bein schalli steht sowas ja auch....


----------



## cap82 (27. Januar 2014)

Ne,beim Schalldämpfer steht, dass er aktuell noch keine Auswirkung hat:

_It seems to be cosmetic only at the moment.

As of Dayz v0.30.114008, there is no sound difference firing the weapon with this suppressor. It seems to be a cosmetic only feature at the moment._


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (27. Januar 2014)

cap82 schrieb:


> ...An attachment for the barrel of the russian Mosin Nagant rifle which reduces rifle rise, increasing accuracy. Two piece design clamps unit on both the front and rear for the front sight


 
Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass die ganzen Aufsätze für Waffen erst wirklich Einfluss haben zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt... ich mein, das Bajonett gibts ja auch schon - nützen tut es aber nichts (außer gefährlich aussehen...) 

Genauso könnte ich mir auch vorstellen, dass es derzeit Jacke wie Hose ist, ob das Schulterstück der Waffe pristine, worn oder auch ruined ist - einen Unterschied habe ich bisher auf jeden Fall nicht feststellen können.

Bei Wasserflaschen habe ich jedoch nun schon einige gehabt, die scheinbar aufgrund ihres Status kein Wasser mehr fassen konnten... wobei ich selbst hier nicht sicher bin, ob es an dem Zustand der Flasche gelegen hat oder einfach nur nen Bug war


----------



## cap82 (27. Januar 2014)

Mit der Wasserflasche kann ich bestätigen, je schlechter der Status, desto weniger kann man reinfüllen.

Bei den Aufsätzen scheint es wohl den einen oder anderen zu geben, der nur kosmetischer Natur ist.
Wegen dem Supressor gibts schon mehrere Berichte.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (27. Januar 2014)

Ich  habe jetzt eine Magnum + 8 Kugeln. Ich werde jetzt JEDEN Feind erschießen, der gutes Loot hat. Mir geht es auf den Sack, Leute leben zu lassen, die mich dann hinterrücks töten. -.- Es ist zwar nur ein Spiel und nach stundenlangem Marsch zu sterben ist mir egal, aber so verar5cht zu werden - nein Danke!


----------



## m4rshm4llow (27. Januar 2014)

Magnum und Munition ist jetzt nicht so der Bringer. Zumal eh überall ne M4 und Mosin rumliegt.

Mit dem aktuellen Zustand ist es (noch) extrem einfach sich schnell gut auszurüsten.


----------



## D4rkResistance (27. Januar 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Ich  habe jetzt eine Magnum + 8 Kugeln. Ich werde jetzt JEDEN Feind erschießen, der gutes Loot hat. Mir geht es auf den Sack, Leute leben zu lassen, die mich dann hinterrücks töten. -.- Es ist zwar nur ein Spiel und nach stundenlangem Marsch zu sterben ist mir egal, aber so verar5cht zu werden - nein Danke!



Ich kann deine Einstellung absolut nachvollziehen. Hatte anfangs auch Hass auf Bambis. Und habe mich von cap und mewkew dazu überreden lassen, nicht alle Bambis direkt zu verurteilen, weil es angeblich auch nette gibt. In meinen nun ~ 100 Spielstunden hatte ich etwa 20x Kontakt zu Bambis. 10 Bambis haben bei Sichtkontakt versucht mit ner Axt auf mich loszugehen, um mir mein Stuff abzunehmen. Und die anderen 10 sind welche, die ich übern Haufen geschossen habe, weil ich entweder Loot brauchte oder keinen Bock hatte welches zu verlieren. Von daher! Sehe ich Bambis, schieße ich sie übern Haufen. Hab gestern einen Bambi an der Küste getroffen. Hatte ne geladene Magnum...bin zu ihm hin...und hab gesagt..."Hey dude, wait...iam friendly!!"...er blieb stehen und begrüßte mich...und schoß ihn über'n Haufen!  Einfach nur, weil die anderen Spieler nicht besser sind. 

Das gleiche betrifft Server-Loot-Hopping und Combat Logging. Anfangs biste noch motiviert auf einem einzigen Server zu spielen und bei Schießereien bis zum bitteren Ende zu spielen. Inzwischen gehe ich aus dem Spiel, sobald mehr als 2-3 Gegner ankommen und hoppe Server um schneller an MilitaryLoot zu kommen. Einfach weil ich innerhalb der letzten 4 Tage 5x durch Serverhopper gekillt wurde. Man sichert einen Bereich geht einen Meter...und BAM...tot...weil 100m hinter einem ein Gegner spawte (an der MilitaryBase wohlbemerkt). Oder aber...du siehst nen Gegner...er sieht dich...du schießt...er loggt sich aus. Du denkst dir...naja whatever und gehst weiter...dann keine 3min später wirste von hinten erschossen. Von dem gleichen Kerl. 

Wenn DayZ irgendwann mal den Beta Status erreicht hat und das Spiel einfach weniger Idioten beherbergt, dann bin ich gerne bereit mein Verhalten gegenüber meinen Mitspielern zu ändern. Aber derzeit verliert man an dem Spiel einfach zu schnell den Spaß, wenn man alle 5h von nem Bambi oder Serverhopper gekillt wird.



m4rshm4llow schrieb:


> Mit dem aktuellen Zustand ist es (noch) extrem einfach sich schnell gut auszurüsten.


Das mag vielleicht vor dem letzten Patch so gewesen sein. Nach dem letzten Patch findet man so gut wie nichts mehr. Ich musste am WE auf 10 Servern die Militarybase looten, um ne M4 mit Munition + Kleidung zu finden. Visiere für die M4? Gibbet nicht mehr. Kann man anscheinend nur noch von Spieler zu Spieler reichen.


----------



## m4rshm4llow (27. Januar 2014)

Achso, ja hab seid dem letzten Patch nichtmehr gespielt. Verminderter Loot tut dem Spiel meiner Meinung nach gut.

Ich find das nur lustig wenn Leute glauben das sie mit der Pistole jetzt gut ausgerüstet sind, bis sie merken das Pistolen in DayZ/ARMA traditionell fast gar keinen Schaden machen.


----------



## Creeperio (27. Januar 2014)

m4rshm4llow schrieb:


> Ich find das nur lustig wenn Leute glauben das sie mit der Pistole jetzt gut ausgerüstet sind, bis sie merken das Pistolen in DayZ/ARMA traditionell fast gar keinen Schaden machen.



in arma kann ich das bestätigen aber in dayz nicht wirklich 

gestern hatte ich nur ne pistole und leider kam es zum feuergefecht gegen drei andere Spieler

zwei von denen bekam ich mit der pistole down, leider ist mir die mun ausgegangen... die pistole aber auch die magnum haun doch ziemlich viel raus im vergleich zur mod^^


----------



## Robonator (27. Januar 2014)

In der Mod haste mit dem Revolver auch schon mächtig aua gemacht ^^ Lediglich Pistolen wie z.B. die G17 etc waren halt etwas SEHR schwach


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (27. Januar 2014)

Hat wer Lust mit mir zu zocken?

Liege hier im Gras, ziwschen dem Airstrip und dem 3-Häuser-Ort xD DayZ Standalone Chernarus+ Map - DayZDB

Gut wären 3 Leute ^^ Bin jetzt gleich aktiv ^^


----------



## X2theZ (27. Januar 2014)

@dark
jo, das sind zwei aspekte, die die mod der sa noch voraus hat.
in der mod gibts den combat-logging-schutz, der spielern in gefechten zumindest für (ca.) 10-15 sekunden am aussteigen hindert.
und server-hopping ist gar kein thema, da die meisten server an private-hives gebunden sind und man dadurch auf fast jedem server einen neuen char hätte. weiters ist hopping auch noch nutzlos, weil loot ja sowieso nachspawnt.
diese systeme sollten unbedingt für die sa auch noch kommen.

generell:
witzig, wenn man sich den verlauf des threads anschaut. wurde am anfang doch noch die soziale spielweise verstärkt vertreten, tritt nun doch immer mehr die shot on first sight-mentalität in den vordergrund 
dazu möchte ich jetzt aber noch betonen, dass ich nicht nachgelesen hab, ob jemand seine meinung geändert hat. tut auch gar nichts zur sache und will da auch auf keinen fall jemanden aufdecken!
aber es ist halt das motto in dayz: trust no-one! 'cause this is DAYZ 

und zum berühmt-berüchtigten, gefeierten helden in dayz. (der typ mit den letz-play-videos - weiß jetzt seinen namen nicht)
der mag vielleicht einer der besten sein, der ein gespür dafür hat, wer hinterlistig ist und wer nicht.
aber wer denkt, dass seine videos 100% seiner erfahrung mit spielerbegegnungen widerspiegeln, der könnte sich täuschen.
ich mein, ich kenn ihn natürlich nicht, aber traue mich fast wetten, dass er oft genug auch schon aufs kreuz gelegt wurde.
davon würd ich natürlich auch kein lets-play-vid hochladen


----------



## cap82 (27. Januar 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Ich kann deine Einstellung absolut nachvollziehen. Hatte anfangs auch Hass auf Bambis. Und habe mich von cap und mewkew dazu überreden lassen, nicht alle Bambis direkt zu verurteilen, weil es angeblich auch nette gibt. In meinen nun ~ 100 Spielstunden hatte ich etwa 20x Kontakt zu Bambis. 10 Bambis haben bei Sichtkontakt versucht mit ner Axt auf mich loszugehen, um mir mein Stuff abzunehmen. Und die anderen 10 sind welche, die ich übern Haufen geschossen habe, weil ich entweder Loot brauchte oder keinen Bock hatte welches zu verlieren. Von daher! Sehe ich Bambis, schieße ich sie übern Haufen. Hab gestern einen Bambi an der Küste getroffen. Hatte ne geladene Magnum...bin zu ihm hin...und hab gesagt..."Hey dude, wait...iam friendly!!"...er blieb stehen und begrüßte mich...und schoß ihn über'n Haufen!  Einfach nur, weil die anderen Spieler nicht besser sind.
> 
> Das gleiche betrifft Server-Loot-Hopping und Combat Logging. Anfangs biste noch motiviert auf einem einzigen Server zu spielen und bei Schießereien bis zum bitteren Ende zu spielen. Inzwischen gehe ich aus dem Spiel, sobald mehr als 2-3 Gegner ankommen und hoppe Server um schneller an MilitaryLoot zu kommen. Einfach weil ich innerhalb der letzten 4 Tage 5x durch Serverhopper gekillt wurde. Man sichert einen Bereich geht einen Meter...und BAM...tot...weil 100m hinter einem ein Gegner spawte (an der MilitaryBase wohlbemerkt). Oder aber...du siehst nen Gegner...er sieht dich...du schießt...er loggt sich aus. Du denkst dir...naja whatever und gehst weiter...dann keine 3min später wirste von hinten erschossen. Von dem gleichen Kerl.
> 
> Wenn DayZ irgendwann mal den Beta Status erreicht hat und das Spiel einfach weniger Idioten beherbergt, dann bin ich gerne bereit mein Verhalten gegenüber meinen Mitspielern zu ändern. Aber derzeit verliert man an dem Spiel einfach zu schnell den Spaß, wenn man alle 5h von nem Bambi oder Serverhopper gekillt wird.



Dann bist du jetzt halt ein Bandit. Is ja ok, aber nun ne Frage? Is das für dich ne Herausforderung? Macht dir das Spiel so Spaß? Einfach jeden übern Haufen zu schießen, der sich nicht wehren kann?
Ich find die Konfrontation/Kommunikation weitaus herausfordernder als einfach wie ein Rambo durch die Spielwelt zu rennen.
Zu sehen wie jemand drauf ist, wie er sich im Gespräch gibt, Verhalten beobachten usw.
Alleine ist sowas na klar schwierig, man sollte immer abgesichert sein. 

Aber generell ist doch auf die Weise eine viel größere Spielerfahrung möglich als bei stumpfem Geballere. Meine Meinung.

@X3theZ:
Meinst du Rhinocrunch?

Also wenn man sich mal seine älteren Lets Plays ansieht, sieht man auch was er mal für ein Noob war anfangs.
Er hat auch ne Seríe Bandit Diaries z.B. in der er noch genau das Verhalten an den Tag legt, das er heute so verteufelt.
Naja, kann man sehen wie man will.
Ich find seine Spielweise mittlerweile einfach gut, da es viel mehr Skill erfordert, anderen zu helfen und zu Konfrontieren, als einfach auf alles zu schiessen was sich bewegt.


----------



## m4rshm4llow (27. Januar 2014)

Guter Punkt. Aber für Combatlogger und Serverhopper habe ich absolut kein Verständnis. Fühlt man sich dabei irgendwie gut wenn man so was macht?


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (27. Januar 2014)

Fühlt man sich gut, wenn man kurz vorm Verhungern ist? Nein? -> Serverhopping


----------



## floh315 (27. Januar 2014)

würdet ihr mir empfehlen das spiel zu kaufen ? bin mir noch unschlüssig.


----------



## cap82 (27. Januar 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Fühlt man sich gut, wenn man kurz vorm Verhungern ist? Nein? -> Serverhopping



Es ist immer die Frage, wie man das Spiel angehen will. So realistisch wie möglich? Dann nicht, denn wennde im echten Leben am verhungern wärst, könntest du auch nicht einfach den "Server" wechseln..


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (27. Januar 2014)

floh315 schrieb:


> würdet ihr mir empfehlen das spiel zu kaufen ? bin mir noch unschlüssig.


Ja, ich habe es mir auch geholt und bin schnell drinne gewesen. Machst du nix falsch mit ^^



cap82 schrieb:


> Es ist immer die Frage, wie man das Spiel angehen will. So realistisch wie möglich? Dann nicht, denn wennde im echten Leben am verhungern wärst, könntest du auch nicht einfach den "Server" wechseln..


 Aber es ist doch das selbe Prinzip ^^


----------



## m4rshm4llow (27. Januar 2014)

Ich mein Serverhopping und Combatlogging beides in dem Sinne, dass man sich im Kampf einen unfairen Vorteil verschafft. Klar hat man auch bei der "Lootversion" vom Serverhopping einen unfairen Vorteil, aber das geht die anderen Spieler nicht so direkt an, wie im Kampf.

Mit "fühlt man sich gut?" meine ich, ob man sich gut fühlt, wenn man im Kampf den Server wechselt und sich hinter dem Gegner wieder einloggt. Ist man dann stolz auf sich?

Oder einfach ausloggen wenn man beschossen wird, da würde ich mir so schäbig bei vorkommen.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (27. Januar 2014)

Wenn man trifft, verhindert man ja Serverhopping. ^^

Ich meine es in dem Sinne, dass man sich ausrüstet und dann wieder den Server wechselt um auf Jagd zu gehen ^^


----------



## StefanStg (27. Januar 2014)

Hey,

ich habe mir vorhin DayZ gekauft und ein wenig gespielt. Ich habe mir jetzt die Beine gebrochen. Wie kann ich ein neues Spiel anfangen? Und warum wird mein Charakter nicht übernommen? Ich habe ihn so angepasst wie ich es wollte laufe aber immernoch als Schwarzer herum


----------



## Robonator (27. Januar 2014)

StefanStg schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich habe mir vorhin DayZ gekauft und ein wenig gespielt. Ich habe mir jetzt die Beine gebrochen. Wie kann ich ein neues Spiel anfangen? Und warum wird mein Charakter nicht übernommen? Ich habe ihn so angepasst wie ich es wollte laufe aber immernoch als Schwarzer herum


 
Um neu zu starten musste schon sterben 
Wobei man mit gebrochenen Beinen doch eigentlich respawnen sollte? 

Beim Char erstellen musste auf "Default" oder was dort stand klicken und nicht einfach wieder zurück gehen ^^


----------



## StefanStg (27. Januar 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> Um neu zu starten musste schon sterben
> Wobei man mit gebrochenen Beinen doch eigentlich respawnen sollte?
> 
> Beim Char erstellen musste auf "Default" oder was dort stand klicken und nicht einfach wieder zurück gehen ^^


 
Wie kann ich respawnen?. Die Schaltfläche "Neustarten" kann ich nicht wählen. Bin zurzeit sowieso noch ein wenig mit dem Spiel überfordert. Weiß werder wo ich bin noch in welche Richtung ich laufen soll

Da habe ich mehrmals drauf gedrückt und wenn ich auf das Menü gehe wo ich meinen Charakter erstellen kann wird er mir auch so angezeigt wie ich es will nur im Spiel bin ich dann wieder anders.


----------



## Mewkew (27. Januar 2014)

@Stefan

Wo liegste du denn, weist du das? Wenn nicht, mal bis zum nächsten ortsschild krauchen und dann auf der map suchen (siehe startpost!) Dann würde ich vorbei kommen und dir dein bein wieder in ordnung bringen. Dazu brauchste du nur holzstöcke, bandagen und morphin, hab ich immer für den notfall dabei. Also kannst mich gerne per pn anschreiben wenndu weist wo du liegst. Denn genau in sowas leigt für mich der sinn von daisy, es gibt keine vorgegeben missionsziele, diese werden durch den spieler und die geschehnisse selber erzeugt - genial. Auch ich hab schon mal tagelang auf hilfe von freunden warten müssen nach einem beinbruch, aber es hat sich gelohnt, und die jungs hatten eine wichtige aufgabe und einen grund nicht drauf zu gehen.

@Dark

Jedem das sein, ich wünsche dir wirklich ein paar gute begenungen auf das du deine paranoia (übrigens volkskrankheit bei dayzettern ^^) wieder ein bischen runterfährst 


@lol2k

Kannst du das wirklich bestätigen mit 2 chars parallel auf regular und hardcore? Habe immer noch n bischen schiss meinen regular char zu verlieren wenn ich zu lange auf hardcore spiele.


----------



## D4rkResistance (27. Januar 2014)

StefanStg schrieb:


> 1. Wie kann ich respawnen?? Die Schaltfläche "Neustarten" kann ich nicht wählen.
> 
> 2. Weiß werder wo ich bin noch in welche Richtung ich laufen soll
> 
> 3.Da habe ich mehrmals drauf gedrückt und wenn ich auf das Menü gehe wo ich meinen Charakter erstellen kann wird er mir auch so angezeigt wie ich es will nur im Spiel bin ich dann wieder anders.



1. Du kannst nur neustarten, wenn dein Charakter tot oder bewusstlos ist. Wenn deine Beine gebrochen sind, kannste noch rumkriechen.

2. Karte: DayZ Standalone Chernarus+ Map - DayZDB Die russischen Ortsnamen kannste Ingame mit der Karte abgleichen, dann weißt du, wo du bist.

3. Um dein Aussehen zu ändern, musst du im Hauptmenü deinen Charakter anpassen und auf dieses "Zurücksetzen..." klicken. Anschließend gehste auf "Zurück", gehst wieder ins Spiel, tötest dich und nach dem Neustarten sollteste dann dein neues Aussehen haben. Wenn nicht -> Alpha Bug!


----------



## StefanStg (27. Januar 2014)

Mewkew schrieb:


> @Stefan
> 
> Wo liegste du denn, weist du das? Wenn nicht, mal bis zum nächsten ortsschild krauchen und dann auf der map suchen (siehe startpost!) Dann würde ich vorbei kommen und dir dein bein wieder in ordnung bringen. Dazu brauchste du nur holzstöcke, bandagen und morphin, hab ich immer für den notfall dabei. Also kannst mich gerne per pn anschreiben wenndu weist wo du liegst. Denn genau in sowas leigt für mich der sinn von daisy, es gibt keine vorgegeben missionsziele, diese werden durch den spieler und die geschehnisse selber erzeugt - genial. Auch ich hab schon mal taelang auf hilfe von freunden warten müssen nach einem beinbruch, aber es hat sich gelohnt, und die jungs hatten eine wichtige aufgabe und einen grund nicht drauf zu gehen.


 
Danke ich war erst bei kleinen Dorf habe sogar auf das Ortschild geschaut nur habe ich den Namen vergessen. Dann werde ich mal hinrobben:


----------



## D4rkResistance (27. Januar 2014)

StefanStg schrieb:


> Danke ich war erst bei kleinen Dorf habe sogar auf das Ortschild geschaut nur habe ich den Namen vergessen. Dann werde ich mal hinrobben:



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdra0e2UMHg


----------



## Brez$$z (27. Januar 2014)

Schau an der Stefan spielt jetzt auch DayZ?


----------



## cap82 (27. Januar 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> 1. Du kannst nur neustarten, wenn dein Charakter tot oder bewusstlos ist. Wenn deine Beine gebrochen sind, kannste noch rumkriechen.
> 
> 2. Karte: DayZ Standalone Chernarus+ Map - DayZDB Die russischen Ortsnamen kannste Ingame mit der Karte abgleichen, dann weißt du, wo du bist.
> 
> 3. Um dein Aussehen zu ändern, musst du im Hauptmenü deinen Charakter anpassen und auf dieses "Zurücksetzen..." klicken. Anschließend gehste auf "Zurück", gehst wieder ins Spiel, tötest dich und nach dem Neustarten sollteste dann dein neues Aussehen haben. Wenn nicht -> Alpha Bug!



Er könnte auch noch versuchen, irgendwo hochzuklettern, das gehlt selbst mit gebrochenen Beinen, also Deer Stand, Funkturm etc. Und dann einfach runtern hüpfen..


----------



## Brez$$z (27. Januar 2014)

Ja bei gebrochenen Beinen is immer bisle schwierig^^ entweder einer hilft dir mit Stöcken und Raks, oder du lässt dich halt von nem Zombie schlachten


----------



## StefanStg (27. Januar 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdra0e2UMHg


 


Gut ich konnte jetzt doch wieder laufen keine Ahnung warum. Bin jetzt wieder im Ort der heißt: MCTA mal schauen ob ich ihn auf der Karte finde



Brez$$z schrieb:


> Schau an der Stefan spielt jetzt auch DayZ?


 
Jap ich versuche es mal. Gelinkt mir aber nur mehr oder weniger gut


----------



## Brez$$z (27. Januar 2014)

113 x 98 auf der "http://dayzdb.com/map/chernarusplus" karte


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (27. Januar 2014)

StefanStg schrieb:


> ...Bin jetzt wieder im Ort der heißt: MCTA mal schauen ob ich ihn auf der Karte finde


 
Zu Deutsch:
MSTA - Koordinaten 113|99 auf der DayzDB Map 

*Edit*:
War klar, 2 Dumme ein Gedanke ^^


----------



## StefanStg (27. Januar 2014)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> 113 x 98 auf der "http://dayzdb.com/map/chernarusplus" karte


 

Danke. Gut jetzt weiß ich schon mal wo ich bin



Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Zu Deutsch:
> MSTA - Koordinaten 113|99 auf der DayzDB Map
> 
> *Edit*:
> War klar, 2 Dumme ein Gedanke ^^



Auch dir danke für deine Suche


----------



## Brez$$z (27. Januar 2014)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Zu Deutsch:
> MSTA - Koordinaten 113|99 auf der DayzDB Map



War schneller


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (27. Januar 2014)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> War schneller


 


Dafür hab ich einen Link geliefert, den Namen der Stadt zu Deutsch und die Koordinaten ganz verständlich getrennt durch Pipe und keine Multiplikation geliefert... so viel Qualität hat halt einen gewissen Preis 

*Edit*:


StefanStg schrieb:


> ...Auch dir danke für deine Suche



Kein Ding, nachdem ich gelesen hatte, dass Du es eben erst gekauft hast, war die Suche nach dem richtigen Ort nicht schwer - einfach die Küste entlang + ~ 1Km nördlich, da es unwahrscheinlich war, dass Du nach so kurzer Zeit weiter in den Norden vordringen konntest 

Kleiner Tipp apros pos Norden:
Der Norden bietet meist interessanteren / tödlicheren Loot, ist aber auch eben deswegen gefährlicher 

Kannst dir auf der angesprochenen DayZDB Map ja mal nen Überblick verschaffen, wo es welchen Loot gibt -> für den military Loot muss man meist doch ein Stückchen gen Norden gehen...


----------



## Robonator (27. Januar 2014)

Wasn Zickenkrieg hier


----------



## Brez$$z (27. Januar 2014)




----------



## Robonator (27. Januar 2014)

Hat das hier eigentlich schonmal jemand gepostet?
Echt nice 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pl-uSR7dKTg


----------



## StefanStg (27. Januar 2014)

So wie es ausschaut war ich gerade auf dem halben weg Richtung Staroye(halber Weg kam mir wie eine Ewigkeit vor). Als ich auf einen Jägerstand ging und wieder runder wollte bin ich halt gesprungen. In anderen Spielen kann man das machen ohne das was passiert wusste nicht das es so realitisch ist.  Er hat nur gestöhnt und dann konnte ich nur noch robben. Jetzt weiß ich auch warum.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (27. Januar 2014)

StefanStg schrieb:


> ...wusste nicht das es so realitisch ist.  Er hat nur gestöhnt und dann konnte ich nur noch robben. Jetzt weiß ich auch warum.


 
Wilkommen in der Welt von ArmA / DayZ - hier fließen Milch und Honig... ... ... und Frustration 

BTW - ein absolutes must have seen Video für alle die es noch nicht aus Mod-Zeiten kennen - hier sieht man was mit der ArmA Engine alles möglich ist ^^

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owVzew2JRYQ


----------



## Shicehaufen (27. Januar 2014)

Jo. Spiel mal ne Woche dann schaffst du auch deinen Char innerhalb von 3 Stunden satt und gut equiped zu haben. Ich hatte dieses Vergnügen gestern Abend und heute Vormittag erst wieder xD. Ein dead hatte ich dank "tot durch alpha" xD. Diese verflixten Treppen aber auch


----------



## Mewkew (27. Januar 2014)

Also stefan bei dir wieder alles klar oder was? Jo relogging fixt momentan auch noch gebrochene Beine, aber das wird nicht ewig möglich sein ^^ Zieh dir wirklich mal den Startpost in der ganzen länge rein, dann kannst du vor anfang viele fehler vermeiden und das spielerlebni auf ein höheres niveau bringen.


----------



## D4rkResistance (27. Januar 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> Hat das hier eigentlich schonmal jemand gepostet?
> *Dayz SA Royals*



Der Song ist mega! Ich hab Tränen gelacht und gleichzeitig festgestellt das der Song auch noch richtig gut ist. Muss ihn nochmal anhören! xD


----------



## SL3V1N (27. Januar 2014)

kann mir mal bitte jemand erklären, wie eine feuerwache aussieht?? 
ich hab gehört, dass man auf dem dach (zumindest vor dem patch) fast immer eine pistole findet. nur hab ich noch nie etwas gesehen, was auch nur entfernt an eine feuerwehr erinnert.
ach ja, bei der gelegenheit hätte ich auch noch gerne gewusst, wie eine polizeiwache aussieht. entweder bin ich immer an den falschen orten oder ich renne andauernd dran vorbei!


----------



## Shicehaufen (27. Januar 2014)

SL3V1N schrieb:


> kann mir mal bitte jemand erklären, wie eine feuerwache aussieht?? ich hab gehört, dass man auf dem dach (zumindest vor dem patch) fast immer eine pistole findet. nur hab ich noch nie etwas gesehen, was auch nur entfernt an eine feuerwehr erinnert. ach ja, bei der gelegenheit hätte ich auch noch gerne gewusst, wie eine polizeiwache aussieht. entweder bin ich immer an den falschen orten oder ich renne andauernd dran vorbei!



Am nwa hast du auf jeden fall eine. Direkt gegenüber vom Tower. Ich weis jetzt nicht mehr genau ob am nea oder balota auch eine ist. Vieleicht kann ja noch einer hier helfen?


----------



## sinchilla (27. Januar 2014)

> Er könnte auch noch versuchen, irgendwo hochzuklettern, das gehlt selbst  mit gebrochenen Beinen, also Deer Stand, Funkturm etc. Und dann einfach  runtern hüpfen..


 lass das game einfach laufen und mach was anderes nebenbei...vllt. trifft dich jemand & hat mitleid mit deinem elend & erlöst dich davon mit seiner schaufel wenn nicht wirst du über kurz oder lang verdursten


----------



## D4rkResistance (27. Januar 2014)

SL3V1N schrieb:


> kann mir mal bitte jemand erklären, wie eine feuerwache aussieht??
> ich hab gehört, dass man auf dem dach (zumindest vor dem patch) fast immer eine pistole findet. nur hab ich noch nie etwas gesehen, was auch nur entfernt an eine feuerwehr erinnert.
> ach ja, bei der gelegenheit hätte ich auch noch gerne gewusst, wie eine polizeiwache aussieht. entweder bin ich immer an den falschen orten oder ich renne andauernd dran vorbei!



*Polizeiwache:*
Sind entweder quardratische Backstein Häuser (da gibts aber kaum was) oder solche mit ausberannten Polizeiautos vor der Tür (z.B. in Svetlojarsk)

*Feuerwache: *
http://cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/1136285104802870081/88C5E817D47F73AE0AF50157518024D7890A2B6A/


----------



## SL3V1N (27. Januar 2014)

> Polizeiwache:
> Sind entweder quardratische Backstein Häuser (da gibts aber kaum was) oder solche mit ausberannten Polizeiautos vor der Tür (z.B. in Svetlojarsk)
> 
> Feuerwehrwache:
> http://cloud-2.steampowered.com/ugc/...024D7890A2B6A/



super, danke!!


----------



## STRiKEtech (27. Januar 2014)

Ist das Teamspeak auf seite 1 das genutzte TS? Unternimmt heute wer irgendwas?


----------



## efdev (27. Januar 2014)

für alle die es interessiert die rucksack in rucksack methode scheint nicht mehr zu funktionieren.


----------



## Shicehaufen (27. Januar 2014)

efdev schrieb:


> für alle die es interessiert die rucksack in rucksack methode scheint nicht mehr zu funktionieren.



Stand in den patchnotes. Leere Rucksäcke kannst du jedoch in deinen rein packen.


----------



## Schnibbel (27. Januar 2014)

Ist es eigentlich gewollt das es in den Zelten kein Loot mehr gibt?


----------



## SL3V1N (27. Januar 2014)

Schnibbel schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich gewollt das es in den Zelten kein Loot mehr gibt?


 
die loot-rate ist ja allgemein extrem gesenkt worden. darunter fallen mit sicherheit auch die zelte.


----------



## efdev (27. Januar 2014)

mhh hab ich wohl überlesen naja ist aber auch gut so das es nicht mehr geht .


----------



## Shicehaufen (27. Januar 2014)

Extrem, trifft auf jeden fall zu. Ich find nur etwas doof das die Karte von dayzdb.com dahingehend nicht aktualisiert wird. Wobei man mit der zeit raus hat welche Orte und welche Häuser einen Blick Wert sind.


----------



## Schnibbel (27. Januar 2014)

Schade
Such mir einen heißen nach einem ACOG oder Long Range Scope.
Die anderen üblichen Stellen sind entweder gefleddert wenn ich da ankomme, oder ich sterbe bei dem versuch selber zu fleddern 
Bei den Zelten hatte ich irgenwie oft mal Glück.


----------



## SL3V1N (27. Januar 2014)

gibt es eigentlich in den hochhäusern was zu holen? hab da bis jetzt noch nie was gefunden.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (27. Januar 2014)

Brauche unbedingt Hilfe!

Ich befinde mich in Svetlojarsk. In einem der beiden rot eingefärbten Häuser müsste ich sein:

http://i.imgur.com/f6THQ3T.jpg

Mein Loot:

1. http://i.imgur.com/8sBSjXy.jpg
2. http://i.imgur.com/86xtaHP.jpg

Ich brauche dringend essen! Kann mir wer etwas vorbei bringen? Ich will nicht sterben


----------



## Jack77 (27. Januar 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> Hat das hier eigentlich schonmal jemand gepostet?
> Echt nice
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pl-uSR7dKTg


 
hehe, gefällt mir voll....


----------



## Robonator (27. Januar 2014)

Ich kann das ganze irgendwie gar nicht bestätigen  
Bin frisch aufm HC-Server gespawnt und bin von Berenzino bis zum Schiff gelatscht und hab mehr als ich brauche 
An Munition mangelt es mir, ebenso am Dosenöffner aber ansonsten hab ich alles was ich brauche. Selbst ne Mosin + haufenweise Aufsätze hab ich gefunden 
Mal gucken was mich erwartet wenn ich nun vom Schiff aus zum NEA ziehen werd




> Ich brauche dringend essen! Kann mir wer etwas vorbei bringen? Ich will nicht sterben


Komm aufs TS dann zieh ich auf nem etwas leereren Server hoch zu dir und bring dir was


----------



## Shicehaufen (27. Januar 2014)

Schnibbel schrieb:


> Schade Such mir einen heißen nach einem ACOG oder Long Range Scope. Die anderen üblichen Stellen sind entweder gefleddert wenn ich da ankomme, oder ich sterbe bei dem versuch selber zu fleddern  Bei den Zelten hatte ich irgenwie oft mal Glück.




 *puhhh* zum Glück wurde die spawnrate der Bücher nicht gesenkt. Ich suche ausschließlich Bücher . Ihr solltet auch Bücher sammeln denn dann ist die Enttäuschung nicht so hoch wenn man unbedingt essen oder Muni braucht. (Sarkasmus)


----------



## Schnibbel (27. Januar 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Brauche unbedingt Hilfe!
> 
> Ich befinde mich in Svetlojarsk. In einem der beiden rot eingefärbten Häuser müsste ich sein:
> 
> ...



Würde dir gerne helfen, hab den Rucksack voll.
Leider bin ich aber nähe NWA. Ich bin mir aber sicher das du in den Häusern genug Nahrung finden kannst.


----------



## Mewkew (27. Januar 2014)

Schnibbel schrieb:


> Schade
> Such mir einen heißen nach einem ACOG oder Long Range Scope.
> Die anderen üblichen Stellen sind entweder gefleddert wenn ich da ankomme, oder ich sterbe bei dem versuch selber zu fleddern
> Bei den Zelten hatte ich irgenwie oft mal Glück.


 
Geht mir genauso, ich frag mich grade echt wo man zur zeit noch ein long range scope herkriegen soll. Ohne brauch mandie mosin kaum behalten.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (27. Januar 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> Komm aufs TS dann zieh ich auf nem etwas leereren Server hoch zu dir und bring dir was


Kannst du dich durchkämpfen und mir sagen, wenn du da bist? Komme dann auf den TS, weil ich glaube, ich verhungere in der Zeit des Wartens xD



Schnibbel schrieb:


> Würde dir gerne helfen, hab den Rucksack voll.
> Leider bin ich aber nähe NWA. Ich bin mir aber sicher das du in den Häusern genug Nahrung finden kannst.



Ich hänge nicht umsonst im letzten Haus der Stadt


----------



## Robonator (27. Januar 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Kannst du dich durchkämpfen und mir sagen, wenn du da bist? Komme dann auf den TS, weil ich glaube, ich verhungere in der Zeit des Wartens xD
> 
> 
> 
> Ich hänge nicht umsonst im letzten Haus der Stadt


 
Moment. Zockst du aufm Hardcore-Hive? Denn da bin ich aktiv am zocken, wenn du auf den Regular-Servern zockst dann macht das ja keinen Sinn wenn ich da nun hochrenne


----------



## Jack77 (27. Januar 2014)

m4rshm4llow schrieb:


> Ich mein Serverhopping und Combatlogging beides in dem Sinne, dass man sich im Kampf einen unfairen Vorteil verschafft. Klar hat man auch bei der "Lootversion" vom Serverhopping einen unfairen Vorteil, aber das geht die anderen Spieler nicht so direkt an, wie im Kampf.
> 
> Mit "fühlt man sich gut?" meine ich, ob man sich gut fühlt, wenn man im Kampf den Server wechselt und sich hinter dem Gegner wieder einloggt. Ist man dann stolz auf sich?
> 
> Oder einfach ausloggen wenn man beschossen wird, da würde ich mir so schäbig bei vorkommen.


 
Ich glaube du meinst was anderes, als "serverhopping" wird meistens das wechseln der Server zum looten bezeichnet, (Bsp. du bist grad am Flughafen weil du Loot suchst, da sind aber keine Items mehr, also wechselst du den Server, und suchst erneut loot. usw...)

Was du meinst nennt sich "ghosten" (Bsp. du siehst n sniper aufm Hochhaus, wechselst auf einen anderen Server und rennst zum Hochhaus rauf, dann logst du wieder auf den alten Server zurück und ballerst ihn von hinten übern Haufen....)

oder liege ich falsch?


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (27. Januar 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> Moment. Zockst du aufm Hardcore-Hive? Denn da bin ich aktiv am zocken, wenn du auf den Regular-Servern zockst dann macht das ja keinen Sinn wenn ich da nun hochrenne


 
Kp wo ich zocke  einfach n server genommen xD


----------



## Robonator (27. Januar 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Kp wo ich zocke  einfach n server genommen xD


 
3rd Person aktiviert oder deaktiviert?


----------



## Schnibbel (27. Januar 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Ich hänge nicht umsonst im letzten Haus der Stadt


Kapier ich nicht.
Klär mich bitte auf.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (27. Januar 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> 3rd Person aktiviert oder deaktiviert?


 
Kann es mit Enter aktivieren ^^



Schnibbel schrieb:


> Kapier ich nicht.
> Klär mich bitte auf.


Ich habe jedes Haus durchsucht und bin deshalb am Ende der Stadt ...


----------



## Robonator (27. Januar 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Kann es mit Enter aktivieren ^^


 
Dann biste aufm Softcore


----------



## Joselman (27. Januar 2014)

Ich bin ganz im Westen das ist mir leider zu weit sorry. Da komme ich niemals lebend an...


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (27. Januar 2014)

D.h. für mich? Ich muss sterben? xD


----------



## Joselman (27. Januar 2014)

Solange ich kein Motorrad, Auto, Heli in den nächsten Minuten finde vermutlich ja


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (27. Januar 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> D.h. für mich? Ich muss sterben? xD


 
That's Life


----------



## Robonator (27. Januar 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> D.h. für mich? Ich muss sterben? xD


 
Langsam und qualvoll


----------



## Shicehaufen (27. Januar 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> D.h. für mich? Ich muss sterben? xD



Wechsel doch einfach den Server. Du Tust dich vieleicht schwer.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (27. Januar 2014)

That's DayZ. Kb mehr auf das Game. Die sollen jetzt mehr Loot reinpatchen - boah geht mir das auf den Sack. Hätte alles schon drin sein können -.- ^^

"So, Bohemia-Team. wir müssen jetzt Serverrestarts einbauen, damit xNoVoLiNE verhungert ... mehr Loot oder neu spawnendes Loot ist unnötig." -Bohemia-Mitarbeiter xD menno haha



Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Wechsel doch einfach den Server. Du Tust dich vieleicht schwer.


Habe durch sowas schon mal einen Char verloren ... mache das sehr ungern ... ^^ Kp wieso es beim Serverhopping nicht passierte und weiß ja net, wie lange ich noch lebe.


----------



## Robonator (27. Januar 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> That's DayZ. Kb mehr auf das Game. Die sollen jetzt mehr Loot reinpatchen - boah geht mir das auf den Sack. Hätte alles schon drin sein können -.- ^^
> 
> "So, Bohemia-Team. wir müssen jetzt Serverrestarts einbauen, damit xNoVoLiNE verhungert ... mehr Loot oder neu spawnendes Loot ist unnötig." -Bohemia-Mitarbeiter xD menno haha
> 
> ...


 
Wahrscheinlich warst du einfach nur ausversehen auf einem Hardcore-Server gejoint. Diese haben unterschiedliche Hives.


----------



## Joselman (27. Januar 2014)

Wenn jemand lust hat zu zocken ich bin der Steamgruppe beigetreten und in der Eingangshalle vom TS.


----------



## sinchilla (27. Januar 2014)

ich spiel mir heut mal nen neuen char für hardcoreserver hoch...also wer lust auf hc hat (ohne 3rd person perspektive). kann sich ja bei mir melden in steam oder hier (in steam heisse ich SINCHILLA)



> Wenn jemand lust hat zu zocken ich bin der Steamgruppe beigetreten und in der Eingangshalle vom TS.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 spielst du hc oder regular? nen regular char hab ich voll ausgebaut will aber heut mit hc anfangen da ich eh immer egoperspektive spiele & andere auf regularservern ein vorteil gegen mich haben ( über mauern schauen etc.)

WTF?! ich ich spiel grad aufm hcserver & hab mein gear vom regularserver O.o

seltsamerweise hab ich nur auf hcnachservern mein gear auf tagservern isses weg?!


----------



## henderson m. (27. Januar 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> WTF?! ich ich spiel grad aufm hcserver & hab mein gear vom regularserver O.o
> 
> seltsamerweise hab ich nur auf hcnachservern mein gear auf tagservern isses weg?!


 
lol bohemia muss hier wirklich noch einiges fixen...
man muss einfach die sicherheit haben dass wenn man wo joint nicht einfach der char weg ist. sonst ist das auf dauer ein massiver motivationskiller. vorallem für leute die ohne serverhopping etc. an ihr loot kommen wollen....


----------



## lol2k (27. Januar 2014)

Mewkew schrieb:


> @lol2k
> 
> Kannst du das wirklich bestätigen mit 2 chars parallel auf regular und  hardcore? Habe immer noch n bischen schiss meinen regular char zu  verlieren wenn ich zu lange auf hardcore spiele.



Ja, selbst nach längerem spielen auf Hardcore Servern ist der "regular char" noch am leben. 



Mewkew schrieb:


> Geht mir genauso, ich frag mich grade echt wo man  zur zeit noch ein long range scope herkriegen soll. Ohne brauch mandie  mosin kaum behalten.



Habe es heute Nacht in den Baracken der Military Base und des Airfields gefunden. Die Spawnrate ist beachtlich gesenkt worden, das Ding ist mittlerweile eine Rarität.


----------



## Schnibbel (27. Januar 2014)

lol2k schrieb:


> Ja, selbst nach längerem spielen auf Hardcore Servern ist der "regular char" noch am leben.
> 
> 
> 
> Habe es heute Nacht in den Baracken der Military Base und des Airfields gefunden. Die Spawnrate ist beachtlich gesenkt worden, das Ding ist mittlerweile eine Rarität.


Ich glaub wenn ich ein Pristine Long Range finde verklopp ich das auf eBay


----------



## Mewkew (27. Januar 2014)

Alles klar, danke für die Infos lol2k. Sag mal brauchst du das lrs denn, oder könnte man sich da irgendwie einigen? ^^ Bin heute schon wieder erfolglos 2 stunden auf der suche gewesen, tower, hanger, baracken, feuerwachen und baustellen, alels mögliche gefunden, nur dieses #### scope eben nicht ^^


----------



## sinchilla (27. Januar 2014)

> Geht mir genauso, ich frag mich grade echt wo man  zur zeit noch ein  long range scope herkriegen soll. Ohne brauch mandie  mosin kaum  behalten.





> Habe es heute Nacht in den Baracken der Military Base und des Airfields  gefunden. Die Spawnrate ist beachtlich gesenkt worden, das Ding ist  mittlerweile eine Rarität.


& das is auch gut so denn die mosin is damit verdammt stark (geskillter schütze vorausgesetzt) das ACOG hat gerade mal 1.4 -fache vergrößerung obwohl es ja 4x sein sollte

aber mit bipod & einzelschuss is die m4 auch net ohne

freu mich grad wien kleinkind ne shotgun aufm schiff gefunden zu haben um dann damit vom schiff zu fallen...


----------



## Jack77 (27. Januar 2014)

Wie war das nochmal? wie man kann von Dauerfeuer auf Einzelschuss wechseln?


----------



## SL3V1N (27. Januar 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> aber mit bipod & einzelschuss is die m4 auch net ohne


 
ich denk, das zweibein hat im moment noch keine funktion??
außer style natürlich!


----------



## Jack77 (27. Januar 2014)

lol2k schrieb:


> Ja, selbst nach längerem spielen auf Hardcore Servern ist der "regular char" noch am leben.
> 
> 
> 
> Habe es heute Nacht in den Baracken der Military Base und des Airfields gefunden. Die Spawnrate ist beachtlich gesenkt worden, das Ding ist mittlerweile eine Rarität.


 
ok, treffen wir uns in 10 Min vor dem Airfield??? 
bitte ruhig stehen bleiben und nicht bewegen.... ;-D


----------



## lol2k (27. Januar 2014)

Mewkew schrieb:


> Sag mal brauchst du das lrs denn, oder könnte man sich da irgendwie einigen?


Long Range Scope & ACOGs sind ausverkauft, da bereits vorreserviert. 
Hab nur noch T3N RDS Optics und M68 CompM2 Optics Scopes.  Die liegen allerdings bei meinem Hardcore Character. 

Am besten mal früh morgens oder Nachts durch Chernarus ziehen. Mit ein wenig Glück und Geduld wirst du schon was finden!


----------



## sinchilla (27. Januar 2014)

> ich denk, das zweibein hat im moment noch keine funktion??
> außer style natürlich!


 das hat auf jeden fall ne funktion habs getestet. hab im liegen auf ca. 300 m auf son weissen strassenbegrenzungspfahl geschossen, mit zweibein traf jeder schuss ( einzelfeuer AUF "T" ALS STANDARTTASTE ) & ohne bipod gingen die immer vorbei mal oben mal links mal rechts usw. ...


----------



## SL3V1N (27. Januar 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> das hat auf jeden fall ne funktion habs getestet. hab im liegen auf ca. 300 m auf son weissen strassenbegrenzungspfahl geschossen, mit zweibein traf jeder schuss ( einzelfeuer AUF "T" ALS STANDARTTASTE ) & ohne bipod gingen die immer vorbei mal oben mal links mal rechts usw. ...



das ist aber neu oder?? ich mein, vor dem patch hat das nichts gebracht. zumindets an der mosin nicht...!


----------



## Shicehaufen (27. Januar 2014)

SL3V1N schrieb:


> das ist aber neu oder?? ich mein, vor dem patch hat das nichts gebracht. zumindets an der mosin nicht...!



Bei der mosin ist da warscheinlich eine feinere Ballistik implementiert. Da der Lauf gegen den Uhrzeigersinn gedreht ist bekommt die Kugel einen Linksdrall. Das scooe ist in Ordnung bis 10m xD, danach geht der Schuss immer weiter nach Links.


----------



## D4rkResistance (28. Januar 2014)

Hab auch seit gestern meine Mosin. Hab dafür keine 10 Minuten gebraucht. Schrotflinte gefunden, mir Muni von Shicehaufen geben lassen und zwei Bambis erschossen, die jeweils ne Mosin ohne Muni hatten. Leider ist Shicehaufen heute morgen bei nem Bug gestorben. Hab inzwischen nen PU-Scope und ~80 Schuss. Suche aber auch schon seit Stunden das verdammte LR-Scope! 

Am sinnvollsten ist es eigentlich sich erst ne M4 zu holen und dann Jagd auf andere Mosin-Spieler zu machen. Die meisten haben ja dann schon ein LR-Scope. Aber naja, vllt gibt mir Sleeper morgen Abend ja sein zweites. Würde mich darüber echt freuen. 

*Hier ein Screenshot von meiner Anti-Bambi-Position bei Dolina:*


----------



## MezZo_Mix (28. Januar 2014)

Wegen Leuten wie dir, frag ich gar nicht mehr ob Friendly oder nicht sondern schieß einfach. Nichts gegen dich aber Bambis killen ist so unnötig. Kein wunder das jeder Spieler aggressiv wird bzw spielt wenn. Deppen ne Waffe bekommen


----------



## cap82 (28. Januar 2014)

Muss man das Zweibein denn aktivieren? Ich hab mit der M4 auch noch keinen Unterschied bemerkt.


----------



## efdev (28. Januar 2014)

du musst es ausklappen mehr auch nicht aber obs was bringt ka ein kumpel hat gemeint mit aufgeklappten bipod im stehe wäre man sogar ungenauer.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (28. Januar 2014)

efdev schrieb:


> du musst es ausklappen mehr auch nicht aber obs was bringt ka ein kumpel hat gemeint mit aufgeklappten bipod im stehe wäre man sogar ungenauer.


 
Naja, nen ausgeklapptes Zweibein beim stehenden Schuss (nicht augelegt) ist auch recht sinnfrei


----------



## mist3r89 (28. Januar 2014)

Hab mir gestern auf einem Nachtserver rumgetrieben, weil die Tagserver paraktisch alle voll waren...
Was ist der unterschied zwischen Hardcore und Regular, ausser die 3PP ?


----------



## cap82 (28. Januar 2014)

efdev schrieb:


> du musst es ausklappen mehr auch nicht aber obs was bringt ka ein kumpel hat gemeint mit aufgeklappten bipod im stehe wäre man sogar ungenauer.



Ich muss es ausklappen.... Echt jetzt... Ist das ernsthaft deine Antwort?


----------



## efdev (28. Januar 2014)

ja was anderes kann man nicht mit dem teil machen sry mehr kann ich nicht anworten weil es mehr dazu nicht gibt.

andere frage hat der zustand einen einfluss auf den bipod ?


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (28. Januar 2014)

efdev schrieb:


> ja was anderes kann man nicht mit dem teil machen sry mehr kann ich nicht anworten weil es mehr dazu nicht gibt...


 
There is no melee function...


----------



## cap82 (28. Januar 2014)

Mir ist schon klar dass ich das ding irgendwie ausklappen muss, nur wie? Welche Taste?
Oder machst du das etwa per Sprachbefehl?...


----------



## mist3r89 (28. Januar 2014)

cap82 schrieb:


> Mir ist schon klar dass ich das ding irgendwie ausklappen muss, nur wie? Welche Taste?
> Oder machst du das etwa per Sprachbefehl?...


 
Auf die Waffe ziehen dann ist es ausgerüstet, dann rechte Maustaste und Ausklappen


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (28. Januar 2014)

cap82 schrieb:


> Mir ist schon klar dass ich das ding irgendwie ausklappen muss, nur wie? Welche Taste?
> Oder machst du das etwa per Sprachbefehl?...


 
Let me google that for you



> First make sure it is the right bipod for the right weapon. Once  attached, right click on its icon in your inventory screen, and click on  the option available.


----------



## efdev (28. Januar 2014)

dann entschuldige cap82 meine aussage war nicht genau genug hätte ich wohl erwähnen sollen das es mit rechtsklick auf den bipod geht dann kommt so ein kleines menü wo dann glaube ich steht deploy bipod.


----------



## cap82 (28. Januar 2014)

efdev schrieb:


> dann entschuldige cap82 meine aussage war nicht genau genug hätte ich wohl erwähnen sollen das es mit rechtsklick auf den bipod geht dann kommt so ein kleines menü wo dann glaube ich steht deploy bipod.



Aaaahhh, jetzt...
Hab das immer nur ingame versucht, und die Config durchwälzt...



Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Let me google that for you


 
Ich liebe es auch Leute damit zu trollen, eine der besten Erfindungen des Internets..


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (28. Januar 2014)

cap82 schrieb:


> ...Ich liebe es auch Leute damit zu trollen, eine der besten Erfindungen des Internets..


 
Mir geht es genauso !

Freut mich, wenn ich dir damit ein Lächeln ins Gesicht gezaubert habe und dich nicht verärgert habe - ich freue mich auch jedes mal, wie ein Kleinkind an Weihnachten, wenn ich den Link sinnvoll einsetzen kann


----------



## mist3r89 (28. Januar 2014)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Mir geht es genauso !
> 
> Freut mich, wenn ich dir damit ein Lächeln ins Gesicht gezaubert habe und dich nicht verärgert habe - ich freue mich auch jedes mal, wie ein Kleinkind an Weihnachten, wenn ich den Link sinnvoll einsetzen kann


 
Der gefällt mir auch gut Dein Freund und Helfer


----------



## D4rkResistance (28. Januar 2014)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Wegen Leuten wie dir, frag ich gar nicht mehr ob Friendly oder nicht sondern schieß einfach. Nichts gegen dich aber Bambis killen ist so unnötig. Kein wunder das jeder Spieler aggressiv wird bzw spielt wenn. Deppen ne Waffe bekommen



Was denkst du woher mein Verhalten kommt? Ich hab mir das Spiel sicher nicht geholt, um Jagd auf unbewaffnete Spieler zu machen. Aber wenn du zu 40% von Bambis angegriffen wirst, haste nen akuten Hass auf alles was sich bewegt! Bambis sind wenigstens die einzigen die bei Beschuss nicht ghosten; so wie die bewaffneten Spieler. Außerdem eignen sich Bambis super für Zielübungen, da ich den Umgang mit der Mosin noch lernen muss. Die haben nicht so viel zu verlieren, daher versuchen sie auch gar nicht erst sich auszuloggen. Und nach friendly frag ich auch nicht mehr. Höchstens um eine Situation zu entschärfen und ihn anschließend auszuschalten.



cap82 schrieb:


> Muss man das Zweibein denn aktivieren? Ich hab mit der M4 auch noch keinen Unterschied bemerkt.


Keinen Unterscheid bemerkt? M4 + Bipod + ACOG = Best Weapon in Game! Die M4 verzieht nach 150m so derbe aus der Hüfte; klapp das Bipod aus und du verteilst auf 300m noch Kopfschüsse. Natürlich funktioniert das Bipod nur im Liegen und im ausgeklappten Zustand (Rechtsklick im Inventar "Eject Bipod)".


----------



## Brez$$z (28. Januar 2014)

Jaja wir hams kapiert, versteh nur nicht warum du mit so einem verhalten Prahlen tust. 
Wurdest du mit 9 von den 16 Jährigen gehänselt und willst das der Welt jetzt heimzahlen? 
Deine Argumentation ist einfach nur lächerlich.


----------



## Creeperio (28. Januar 2014)

jo @Dark bin heut ab 19 uhr spätestens online... dann kann ich dir das scope geben


----------



## D4rkResistance (28. Januar 2014)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> Jaja wir hams kapiert, versteh nur nicht warum du mit so einem verhalten Prahlen tust.
> Wurdest du mit 9 von den 16 Jährigen gehänselt und willst das der Welt jetzt heimzahlen?
> Deine Argumentation ist einfach nur lächerlich.



Mimimi!


----------



## efdev (28. Januar 2014)

Brez$$z er hat wohl einfach die hoffnung aufgegeben, und ist zu denen übergelaufen die er nicht mag damit es ihm selber besser geht kommt vor macht aber auch nichts.

@D4rk dein handeln kann ich größtenteil verstehen, das einzige was ich einfach erbärmlich finde ist dieses auf freundlich machen nur um den anderen dann zu erschiesen.


----------



## RavionHD (28. Januar 2014)

Diese Verhaltensweise ist doch lächerlich.
Ich gehe immer zu Bambis und helfe denen in der Regel, außer sie greifen mich an, dann schieß ich natürlich.
Auch ich habe schlechte Erfahrungen mit einigen Bambis gemacht, jedoch gibt es auch sehr gute Ausnahmen, beispielsweise ein Engländer denn ich vor Kurzem traf, er verlor seine ganze Ausrüstung weil irgendso ein dummer Mosinschütze in Kamishobo haufenweise Bambis abknallt, er führte mich zu der Stelle und ich knallte den Mosinschützen ab, er nahm seine Ausrüstung und wir befreundeten uns sogar, kam zu uns auf dem Teamspeak und co.
Aufgrund dieser Verhaltensweise traue ich mich kaum mit Leuten zu reden die bewaffnet sind, da sie mich bei erster Gelegenheit abknallen wenn ich mich umdrehe.


----------



## D4rkResistance (28. Januar 2014)

efdev schrieb:


> @D4rk dein handeln kann ich größtenteil verstehen, das einzige was ich einfach erbärmlich finde ist dieses auf freundlich machen nur um den anderen dann zu erschiesen.



So würde ich mich im Normalfall auch nie verhalten. Aber wenn ich zum Beispiel direkt vor einem bewaffneten Spieler stehe (weil er zufällig hinter einer Ecke hervorkam), dann sage ich lieber "friendly, friendly, friendly", als stumpf übern Haufen geschossen zu werden. Leider kann man sich auf dem "friendly" nicht ausruhen, da der Gegenüber immer eine Gefahr in dir sieht und dich entweder schon vorher killt oder dann sobald er die Gelegenheit hat. Ich würde aus Erfahrung niemals zusammen mit nem bewaffneten Spieler rumrennen, es sei denn er ist mit im Teamspeak. *Vertraue niemandem, den du nicht kennst!

*Die PCGH-Kollegen sind mir heilig. Wenn ich mit euch im TS unterwegs bin, hilft man sich, wo man kann. Sehe ich einen Spieler in DayZ, den ich nicht kenne, interessiert mich nur sein Loot. Hat er vllt eine Primärwaffe, gute Attachments, Nahrung, Munition? Dann erschieß ich ihn und nehme mir sein Zeug. Das Problem an DayZ ist, dass Zombies momentan zu vernachlässigen sind, weshalb es eher eine Überlebens-Kriegssimulation ist. Wenn allerdings irgendwann die Zombies das Hauptproblem darstellen, dann überlegt man sich zweimal nen feindlichen Spieler zu erschießen oder ihn für die doppelte Schußkraft am Leben zu lassen.

Wer TWD kennt: Ich fühle mich wie der Governor. Ich beschütze meine eigenen Leute und jeder, der versucht unser System zu zerstören oder eine Gefahr für uns darstellt wird erschossen. Außer, dass ich nicht ganz so psychopathisch veranlagt bin wie der Governor.


----------



## cap82 (28. Januar 2014)

If you wanna be a Bandit, get used to kill People, if you wanna be a Hero, get used to die...


----------



## Brez$$z (28. Januar 2014)

Kannst labern was du willst, aber aus 200-300 Meter Bambis ohne Waffen abzuballern hat nichts mit selbstschutz zu tun.
Is zwar schön das es dich erfreut, aber alleine die Tatsache das du dich so probierst zu verteidigen das alle Bambis dich angreifen würden, 
beweist mir schon alles.


----------



## cap82 (28. Januar 2014)

Tja, leider kann jeder das Spiel spielen wie er will. Damit musst du dich leider abfinden. 
 Ich finds auch nicht toll, aber: That's the Game!


----------



## Brez$$z (28. Januar 2014)

Ja mir ist das ja letztendlich auch total schnuppe wie er das Spielt, ich amüsiere lediglich an seine Argumentation


----------



## lol2k (28. Januar 2014)

Ein Videoklassiker aus der Mod Zeit, herrlich!


----------



## loser321 (28. Januar 2014)

KornDonat schrieb:


> Ich glaub so langsam kommt die ganze Bf und Cod Gemeinde zu DayZ und meint dort einen auf Rambo zu machen



He
Es war nur eine Frage.
Ich spiele weder das eine noch das andere.

Wen ich schon mal hier bin.
Was haltet Ihr von der AA3 BETA?


----------



## D4rkResistance (28. Januar 2014)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> Kannst labern was du willst, aber aus 200-300 Meter Bambis ohne Waffen abzuballern hat nichts mit selbstschutz zu tun.
> Is zwar schön das es dich erfreut, aber alleine die Tatsache das du dich so probierst zu verteidigen das alle Bambis dich angreifen würden,
> beweist mir schon alles.



Zu deinem ersten Satz: Ich habe nirgendwo geschrieben, dass ich Bambis aus 200-300 Meter Entfernung aus Selbstschutz wegsnipe....sondern für Zielübungen. Man muss schon lesen können.

Des Weiteren habe ich bislang noch kein Bambi getroffen, welcher mir freundlich gesinnt war. Ich würde fast schon sagen das 90% aller Bambis dein Loot (Waffe, Muni, Nahrung) im Kopf haben, wissen, dass sie nichts zu verlieren haben und dich daher instinktiv angreifen. Ist halt die schnellste Möglichkeit an Equipment zu kommen. Habe ich als Bambi auch schon gemacht. Axt raus und auf bewaffnete Spieler losgehen. Obwohl ich da einzelne Spieler bevorzuge. Bringt dir nichts, wenn du einen killst und dann anschließend von drei seiner Kollegen durchsiebt wirst. xD


----------



## efdev (28. Januar 2014)

loser321 schrieb:


> He
> Es war nur eine Frage.
> Ich spiele weder das eine noch das andere.


 
darfst du nicht so eng sehen war mehr so ein 0815 spruch nichts gegen dich.(glaube ich)


----------



## Brez$$z (28. Januar 2014)

Muss ich da noch was zu sagen ?


----------



## mist3r89 (28. Januar 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> [/B]Die PCGH-Kollegen sind mir heilig. Wenn ich mit euch im TS unterwegs bin, hilft man sich, wo man kann.


Naja ich kenne dich persönlich nicht, nur halt aus dem Chat und dem Spiel...
Ich kann mich an 3 Begebenheiten erinnern, was etwa 100% der Fälle ausmacht als wir zusammen gespielt haben.

1. Serverhopping zwecks looting, und dann während einer schiesserei nicht geholfen, weil du angst hattest zu sterben.. (wir natürlich nicht?)
2. Der Kollege der gestorben ist und Wasser brauchte: " Geh dir einen Brunnen suchen ich hab nicht mehr viel Wasser"... Dann gib ihm das Wasser, du bist voll bewaffnet, und geht zusammen wasser suchen?!
er musste etwa 100 Mal bitten, damit er es bekommen hat...
3. Muten von Mitspieler auf TS ohne erst eine Chance gegeben zu haben ein technisches Problem zu lösen ist auch nicht die Feine Art, vor Allem wenn man nicht erklärt was das Problem ist, dann kann man es nämlich schlecht beheben!
4. Gemeinsames laufen, gemeinsames Anhalten, ich melde das ich essen muss, und du gibst den Befehl weiter zu laufen und ich bleibe zurück... also naja...


Auf jedem Fall konnte ich bisher dein heiligtum nicht zu spüren bekommen... Nimms nicht persönlich wirklich nicht... Ich würde gerne wieder mit dir spielen und mit allen anderen auch, aber ich hab einfach nicht
das Gefühl ich könne auf deine Hilfe zählen wenns auf Hart auf Hart kommt... Vielleicht schätz ich dich momentan auch falsch ein wegen unglücklichen Umstände und weitere SPielstunden werden dann beweisen das ich mich irre, was mich sehr freuen würde


----------



## Brez$$z (28. Januar 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Naja ich kenne dich persönlich nicht, nur halt aus dem Chat und dem Spiel...
> Ich kann mich an 3 Begebenheiten erinnern, was etwa 100% der Fälle ausmacht als wir zusammen gespielt haben.
> 
> 1. Serverhopping zwecks looting, und dann während einer schiesserei nicht geholfen, weil du angst hattest zu sterben.. (wir natürlich nicht?)
> ...





Ich war einmal auf euerm TS, mir war eigentlich nur zu viel los. Sobald 3-4 durcheinander reden wirds schwierig, aber wenn ich das so lese 
hab ich überhaupt kein Interesse mit zu spielen 
Wann holst dir nen Server, wo du alle Kickst damit du alleine Looten kannst? und alle 15 min Server neustart? 
dann vor Gegnern mit waffe flitzen, aber bambis ohne alles Killen? xD xD du bist ohne scheiß die Lachnummer^^


----------



## loser321 (28. Januar 2014)

Lol
★★★
Muss ein cooles Spiel sein. Ich liebe Teamplay.

Werde mir ein Headset kaufen und mitspielen.


----------



## KornDonat (28. Januar 2014)

loser321 schrieb:


> He
> Es war nur eine Frage.
> Ich spiele weder das eine noch das andere.
> 
> ...



War nicht persönlich gegen dich gemeint  Das war nur lediglich eine Allgemeine Feststellung, weil man sich schon öfters anhören musste "Das ist ja gar nicht wie bei Bf" usw...



efdev schrieb:


> darfst du nicht so eng sehen war mehr so ein 0815 spruch nichts gegen dich.(glaube ich)



Richtig 



mist3r89 schrieb:


> Naja ich kenne dich persönlich nicht, nur halt aus dem Chat und dem Spiel...
> Ich kann mich an 3 Begebenheiten erinnern, was etwa 100% der Fälle ausmacht als wir zusammen gespielt haben.
> 
> 1. Serverhopping zwecks looting, und dann während einer schiesserei nicht geholfen, weil du angst hattest zu sterben.. (wir natürlich nicht?)
> ...


 
Kann ich so bestätigen und wenns zu einer Schießerei kommt hört man auf mal nur noch von ihm "Oh mein Spiel ist gerade abgestürzt"


----------



## Mewkew (28. Januar 2014)

So leute,

ich bestätige nun ebenfalls offiziell den char wipe bug. War heute ganz normal unterwegs, wollte zunächst die sache mit dem hardcore hive ausprobieren, also auf nen hc server - und siehe da, ich hatte meine regular gear. Also schnell wieder runter auf ein regular - char war resettet. Ca. 20 regular server später hab ich mich damit abgefunden das mein hcar wohl resettet wurde. Ich wollts ja zunächst nicht glauben, nun hats mich selber erwischt. Das positive, ich kann endlich als bambi auf gear und mitspieler suche gehen ^^ 


@Dark

Ich kann aus ermangelung an erfahrung mit dir nur zu einer sache meine nsenf geben, warum zielübungen auf bambis??? Wozu meinst du sind denn die z'eds da? Ich gehe regelmäßig auf leere server um dort die ballastik der waffen, vorallem der mosin zu studieren. Ich kann den aggro gamestil von einigen noch immer nicht nachvollziehen, obwohl ich mittlerweile oft genug zu unvorsichtig an bambis heran trat und mir das das leben gekostet hat. Aber keiner kann mir erzählen er hat noch nie einen "lieben" getroffen. Die gretchenfrage, warum dieser ganze aufwand, die ganze gear suche, extrem vorsichtiges bewegen um nicht drauf zu gehen und zu guter letzt das lange warten auf ein opfer bis man dann innerhalb von 10 sekunden einen weiteren kill hat. Dann spiel ich doch lieber cod oder bf4?! Vielleicht fehlt mir auch nur ein andere blickwinkel, aber es will mir momentan einfach nicht in den kopf.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (28. Januar 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Naja ich kenne dich persönlich nicht, nur halt aus dem Chat und dem Spiel...
> Ich kann mich an 3 Begebenheiten erinnern, was etwa 100% der Fälle ausmacht als wir zusammen gespielt haben.
> 
> 1. ...
> ...





loser321 schrieb:


> ...*Ich liebe Teamplay*...
> Werde mir ein Headset kaufen und mitspielen.



In dem Kontext, der hier gerade abgeht, kann das doch nur Sarkasmus gewesen sein 

Hast mir auf jeden Fall die Arbeitszeit damit ordentlich versüßt


----------



## Robonator (28. Januar 2014)

> Des Weiteren habe ich bislang noch kein Bambi getroffen, welcher mir freundlichen gesinnt war.


Wenn du sie aber auch sofort bei Sichtkontakt übern Haufen ballerst dann isses ja auch kein Wunder. 

Wenn ich in der besseren Position bin, dann geb ich den Leuten die Chance die Waffe wegzustecken und sag denen auch ganz klar das ich sie übern Haufen baller sobald sie die Waffe ziehen. Wenn sie sie schon auf dem Rücken haben dann ist es ja auch umso besser. Wenn die mich auch noch nicht gesehen haben, dann lasse ich sie meist auch ziehen. 
Und wenn du einen Frischspawn mit einer Axt siehst und den so nah an dich herankommen lässt, dann biste eh selber Schuld wenn der dich anschließend umhaut. 

Mit der Einstellung selbst Frischlinge sofort umzuballern ist man nicht mehr Wert als das verachtete PK-Pack das schon zu Beta-Zeiten den Tach lang auf Hügeln campte und an der Küste die Spieler weggeballert hat. 
Warum nicht gleich direkt an die Küste z.B. Kamenka und dort die Leute wegballern die Frischgespawnt sind? Damit würd man immerhin noch was gutes tun da Kamenka n Scheissplatz zum spawnen ist


----------



## StefanStg (28. Januar 2014)

Also ich habe das Spiel seit gestern und bin/war wirklich ein Noob darin. Aber wenn ich sehe das welche Bambis zu denen ich auch gezählt habe aus 200-300m Entfernung erschießen ohne Grund ich glaube da wäre ich schon angepisst. Mir hat *Brez$$z* geholfen wofür ich ihn auch sehr Dankbar bin. Ohne ihn wäre ich immernoch ein Bambi und wüsste nicht wie das Spiel richtig funktioniert. Wenn man einen nach mehrmaligen Erwahnen einen erschießt hätte ich keine bedenken und wäre den anderen auch nicht sauer aber einfach so finde ich persönlich nicht korekt.


----------



## D4rkResistance (28. Januar 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> 1. Serverhopping zwecks looting, und dann während einer schiesserei nicht geholfen, weil du angst hattest zu sterben.. (wir natürlich nicht?)
> 2. Der Kollege der gestorben ist und Wasser brauchte: " Geh dir einen Brunnen suchen ich hab nicht mehr viel Wasser"... Dann gib ihm das Wasser, du bist voll bewaffnet, und geht zusammen wasser suchen?!
> er musste etwa 100 Mal bitten, damit er es bekommen hat...
> 3. Muten von Mitspieler auf TS ohne erst eine Chance gegeben zu haben ein technisches Problem zu lösen ist auch nicht die Feine Art, vor Allem wenn man nicht erklärt was das Problem ist, dann kann man es nämlich schlecht beheben!
> 4. Gemeinsames laufen, gemeinsames Anhalten, ich melde das ich essen muss, und du gibst den Befehl weiter zu laufen und ich bleibe zurück... also naja...



1. Wenn ich nen Server zwecks Looting wechsel und dann beschossen werde, verlasse ich selbstverständlich sofort den Server. Ich will ja Looten und nicht draufgehen! Die Leute, die sich an den Lootpunkten sammeln, tun das aus nur einem Grund: "Serverhopper wegballern!". Wieso also, sollte ich riskieren den gelooteten Stuff von 1-2h zu verlieren, nur um ein paar Campern zu zeigen, wer der Boss ist. Dafür ist mir meine Freizeit echt zu schade.

2. Ich weiß grade nicht in welcher Situation ich jemandem das Wasser verweigert habe. In der Regel gebe ich jedem Soda/Wasser ab, wenn ich genug habe. Sollte dem nicht der Fall sein, gehen wir zusammen bewusst Wasser suchen. War noch nie anders. Weiß auch nicht, wann ich das mal nicht gemacht hätte. 

3. Ich mute keine Spieler im TS grundlos. Sondern entweder wenn sie mich permanent nerven und nicht in meinem Squad sind. Oder wenn sie aufgrund fehlendem Voice-Activation permanent doppeln und selbst nach mehrfacher Aufforderung an der Situation nichts ändern.

4. Ich mache mich nicht zum Squadleader, sondern das Team entscheidet gemeinsam, das ich die Führung übernehmen soll. Wenn es jemandem nicht passt, soll er alleine spielen oder selbst die Führung übernehmen. Des Weiteren halte ich IMMER an, wenn meine Kollegen körperliche Bedürfnisse haben. Möglich, das es anfangs bei mir anders war, weil ich noch zu wenig Spielerfahrung hatte, aber während den letzen Tagen, die ich mit pyro, henderson, sleeper, shicehaufen und so gespielt habe, gab es dieses Problem nicht.



Brez$$z schrieb:


> Ich war einmal auf euerm TS, mir war eigentlich nur zu viel los. Sobald  3-4 durcheinander reden wirds schwierig, aber wenn ich das so lese
> hab ich überhaupt kein Interesse mit zu spielen!
> 
> Wann holst dir nen Server, wo du alle Kickst damit du alleine Looten kannst? und alle 15 min Server neustart?
> dann vor Gegnern mit waffe flitzen, aber bambis ohne alles Killen? xD xD du bist ohne scheiß die Lachnummer^^



Du musst ja nicht mitspielen, wenn dich das Gelaber stört...aber ich finde das gehört einfach dazu. Ohne wäre das Spiel einfach zu langweilig. Sobald wir allerdings beschossen werden, geht es im TS ganz anders zu. Da sind dann Taktik und Stille gefragt.

Das ich momentan Serverhoppe liegt ja nicht daran das ich so Lootgeil bin, sondern weil das Spiel derzeit noch nicht in der Lage ist Loot automatisch neu zu generieren. Und ob ich nun 2h auf den Serverneustart warte, um dann erneut zu looten oder aber direkt den Server wechsel ist absolut egal. Wenn ich nach einer Schießerei aus bin, ziehe ich die auch durch. Wenn ich allerdings am Looten bin, will ich einfach in keine Schießerei verwickelt werden. Und zu der Bambi-Tötungs-Aktion: Ich denke ich habe meinen Standpunkt diesbezüglich deutlich gemacht. Mag sein, das ich nach dem DayZ Final Release eine andere Meinung habe. Aber derzeit, wo Spieler ein größeres Problem darstellen, als Zombies bleibe ich meiner Einstellung treu.



KornDonat schrieb:


> Kann ich so bestätigen und wenns zu einer  Schießerei kommt hört man auf mal nur noch von ihm "Oh mein Spiel ist  gerade abgestürzt"


Willst du mich eigentlich verarschen? Wie oft muss ich dir noch erklären, das mein Spiel 10 Sekunden vor der Schießerei abgestürzt ist. Soll ich jetzt permanent Videos aufnehmen, damit ich meine Aussagen belegen kann oder was ist los? Und wieso ich anschließend nicht wieder reingejoint bin ist wohl klar. Wer joint planlos in einen Server, wo es Kugeln regnet und man keine Ahnung hat, wo überhaupt die Gegner stehen. Ihr sagtet "...am Berg...ohh nein, doch bei der Baracke...ach ich weiß auch nicht!?" Sorry, aber so selbstmordgefährdet bin ich dann doch nicht.



Robonator schrieb:


> Wenn ich in der besseren Position bin, dann geb ich den Leuten die  Chance die Waffe wegzustecken und sag denen auch ganz klar das ich sie  übern Haufen baller sobald sie die Waffe ziehen. Wenn sie sie schon auf  dem Rücken haben dann ist es ja auch umso besser. Wenn die mich auch  noch nicht gesehen haben, dann lasse ich sie meist auch ziehen. Und wenn du einen Frischspawn mit einer Axt siehst und den so nah an  dich herankommen lässt, dann biste eh selber Schuld wenn der dich  anschließend umhaut.
> 
> Mit der Einstellung selbst Frischlinge sofort umzuballern ist man nicht  mehr Wert als das verachtete PK-Pack das schon zu Beta-Zeiten den Tach  lang auf Hügeln campte und an der Küste die Spieler weggeballert hat.
> 
> Warum nicht gleich direkt an die Küste z.B. Kamenka und dort die Leute  wegballern die Frischgespawnt sind? Damit würd man immerhin noch was  gutes tun da Kamenka n Scheissplatz zum spawnen ist



Naja, rein technisch sehe ich es so wie du. Nur leider sind die Bambis nicht so nett. Die stecken dann ihre Axt weg, weil sie in der Situation den Kürzeren ziehen würden, aber bei der nächstbesten Gelegenheit greifen sie dich an. Hatte letztens ne Aktion, ich habe nem Bambi gesagt er kann gerne die Stadt mit uns Looten aber soll bitte Abstand zu uns halten. Dann kam er an und fragte nach Essen. Ich gab es ihm, da ich genug dabei hatte. Er nahm das Essen an und zog plötzlich seine Axt, um auf mich loszugehen. WTF? Und das war nur ein weiterer Bambi. Ich wurde von Bambis schon niedergeschlagen, angehackt, in ne Falle gelockt, angeschossen und was weiß ich noch alles. Nach 5 aufeinanderfolgend negativen Erlebnissen mit Bambis ist das Thema "Freundlichkeit gegenüber Bambis" für mich gestorben. 

Einmal hab ich einen Bambi bandagiert, der geblutet hat und hab ihm dann gesagt er möchte bitte gehen. Er verlies die Stadt, um mich dann 10min später von Hinten mit ner Axt anzugreifen. Tolle Wurst!

Kamenka schlechter Spawn? Das ist der beste Spawn neben Navy Sobor, den man erwischen kann. Keine 2km zum Airstrip oder zur Militarybase und kaum Banditen. Besser gehts doch gar nicht!?

@ All Haters: Wenn ihr ein Problem mit meiner Spielweise habt, zockt ihr halt nicht mit mir zusammen. Ich bin euch da auch nicht böse. Ich habe allerdings die letzten Tage super mit Shicehaufen, Henderson, Sinchilla, Lol2k, Sleeper und diversen anderen Kollegen gespielt, ohne das jemand von denen böse auf mich ist oder keine Lust mehr hat mit mir zu spielen. Scheint ja also nicht an mir zu liegen!? 

Wünsche euch allen viel Spaß dabei lieb zu Bambis zu sein und ständig euer Gear zu verlieren. Mal schauen, wie lange ihr dann noch Spaß an dem Spiel habt.


----------



## Brez$$z (28. Januar 2014)

Deine Texte bestätigen mich nur von mal zu mal mehr in meinen Aussagen, du Spielst total am Spielprinzip vorbei 
Ich hab kein Problem mit dir, solche wie dich gibt es massig. Mein Problem ist nur das leute die sich überlegen ob sie es kaufen
und dann ein wenig in die Materie rein kommen wollen, deinen "Mist" lesen.


----------



## Deeron (28. Januar 2014)

Klären wir das doch wie Männer ^^ Ich stell 2 Revolver und 2 Patronen... ingame natürlich


----------



## Brez$$z (28. Januar 2014)

nene lass stecken, der will es nämlich nicht kappieren. 
Sein Traum ist es mit God-Mode zu spawnen, bereits jeglichen loot zu haben (weil das suchen ist ja total öde) 
und dann jeden umballern den er sieht (außer er ist in gefahr irgendwie, dann schnellstmöglich unfair aus der affäre ziehen)


----------



## loser321 (28. Januar 2014)

KornDonat schrieb:


> War nicht persönlich gegen dich gemeint  Das war nur lediglich eine Allgemeine Feststellung, weil man sich schon öfters anhören musste "Das ist ja gar nicht wie bei Bf" usw...
> 
> Richtig
> 
> Kann ich so bestätigen und wenns zu einer Schießerei kommt hört man auf mal nur noch von ihm "Oh mein Spiel ist gerade abgestürzt"



Ok my fault


----------



## D4rkResistance (28. Januar 2014)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> Deine Texte bestätigen mich nur von mal zu mal mehr in meinen Aussagen, du Spielst total am Spielprinzip vorbei
> Ich hab kein Problem mit dir, solche wie dich gibt es massig. Mein Problem ist nur das leute die sich überegen ob sie es kaufen
> und dann ein wenig in die Materie rein kommen wollen, deinen "Mist" lesen.



Hätten alle Spieler deine Einstellung, würde ich sicherlich auch anders spielen. Da dem aber leider nicht so ist, muss man sich dem allgemeinen Niveau anpassen, das eben heißt "KoS"!

Finde ich übrigens echt nett von dir, das du meine Ansichten direkt als "Mist" abstempelst, aber von dir nur ein "das ist asozial, jenes ist bescheuert, du bist echt ne lachnummer, etc." kommt, anstatt uns mal deine Erfahrungswerte im Spiel näherzubringen. Uns mal positive Beispiele mit Bambis nennst, die du erlebt hast. Aber auch deine negativen Erlebnisse würden mich interessieren. Momentan kommst du mir leider nur wie ein Troll vor, der hier vor sich hinheuchelt wie kindisch er mein Verhalten findet und das alles was ich sage gequirlte Sch**** ist! Wenn man natürlich keine eigene Meinung vertreten kann, kann diese natürlich auch niemand kritisieren.


----------



## mist3r89 (28. Januar 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> 1. Wenn ich nen Server zwecks Looting wechsel und dann beschossen werde, verlasse ich selbstverständlich sofort den Server. Ich will ja Looten und nicht draufgehen! Die Leute, die sich an den Lootpunkten sammeln, tun das aus nur einem Grund: "Serverhopper wegballern!". Wieso also, sollte ich riskieren den gelooteten Stuff von 1-2h zu verlieren, nur um ein paar Campern zu zeigen, wer der Boss ist. Dafür ist mir meine Freizeit echt zu schade.




_Was du machst wenn du alleine bist, interessiert hier auch niemandem Aber wenn wir in einer Gruppe sind wäre die Idee das wir zusammen bleiben... Deine Worte damals waren:"Was ihr macht ist egal, aber ich geh auf einem anderen Server looten und join auch wieder..."_



> 2. Ich weiß grade nicht in welcher Situation ich jemandem das Wasser verweigert habe. In der Regel gebe ich jedem Soda/Wasser ab, wenn ich genug habe. Sollte dem nicht der Fall sein, gehen wir zusammen bewusst Wasser suchen. War noch nie anders. Weiß auch nicht, wann ich das mal nicht gemacht hätte.




_Am selben Tag wo du mich gemutet hast, dürfte Donnerstag Abend gewesen sein, wenn ich es recht im Kopf habe_



> 3. Ich mute keine Spieler im TS grundlos. Sondern entweder wenn sie mich permanent nerven und nicht in meinem Squad sind. Oder wenn sie aufgrund fehlendem Voice-Activation permanent doppeln und selbst nach mehrfacher Aufforderung an der Situation nichts ändern.




_Ich hab TS genau 3x bis jetzt benutzt, kenn mich damit also überhaupt nicht aus. Eine Aufforderung zu irgendwas habe ich nid mitbekommen. Ich hab ne Voice Activation, damit ich nicht jedesmal auf den Knopf drücken muss wenn was los ist, hat man auch wenig zeit dafür? Vielleicht waren die Lautsprecher zu laut, und deswegen hat es dann im mikrofon gehallt... eine kleine Anweisung was zu tun ist, wäre sicher hilfreicher gewesen..._



> 4. Ich mache mich nicht zum Squadleader, sondern das Team entscheidet gemeinsam, das ich die Führung übernehmen soll. Wenn es jemandem nicht passt, soll er alleine spielen oder selbst die Führung übernehmen. Des Weiteren halte ich IMMER an, wenn meine Kollegen körperliche Bedürfnisse haben. Möglich, das es anfangs bei mir anders war, weil ich noch zu wenig Spielerfahrung hatte, aber während den letzen Tagen, die ich mit pyro, henderson, sleeper, shicehaufen und so gespielt habe, gab es dieses Problem nicht.




_Ich hab ja nix gesagt, das du Leader warst, das war und ist für mich nachwievor in Ordnung, irgendjemand muss es ja tun, und am besten jemand mit Spielerfahrung, absolut kein thema! Naja letztes mal seit ihr weiter gelaufen, wenn das jetzt besser läuft, dann um so besser. _



> Willst du mich eigentlich verarschen? Wie oft muss ich dir noch erklären, das mein Spiel 10 Sekunden vor der Schießerei abgestürzt ist. Soll ich jetzt permanent Videos aufnehmen, damit ich meine Aussagen belegen kann oder was ist los? Und wieso ich anschließend nicht wieder reingejoint bin ist wohl klar. Wer joint planlos in einen Server, wo es Kugeln regnet und man keine Ahnung hat, wo überhaupt die Gegner stehen. Ihr sagtet "...am Berg...ohh nein, doch bei der Baracke...ach ich weiß auch nicht!?" Sorry, aber so selbstmordgefährdet bin ich dann doch nicht.




_Wieso deine Kollegen die dir heilig sind brauchen dich... Es waren auch 2... einer am Berg einer in der Barracke... Hättest du mitgeholfen wäre vielleicht einer weniger gestorben... Und nach dem dritten mal:" Ich würde gerne helfen, aber ich will nicht sterben" glaubt dir das einfach keiner mehr das du gerne helfen würdest Zu dem einten Abend: Wärst du nicht auf eigene Faust auf einem anderen Server gegagnen zum looten, sondern wärst zusammen mit der Truppe geblieben wäre vielleicht niemand gestorben, oder vielleicht wärst du drauf gegangen dafür ein anderer nicht, dafür wärst du in Ehre gestorben und wir hätten dich sicher wieder geholfen schnell wieder an loot zu kommen... Das macht doch das Teamwork aus?! ICh hätte auch gehen können, war alleine auf micht auf dem Berg gestellt, udn ich hab aber gekämpft und noch einen in der Base erwischt, zwar nicht getötet aber immerhin müsste er gut schwarzweiss gesehen haben. Dafür habe ich mir ein magazin M4 im Rücken eingefangen.. Na und?_


> Wenn ihr ein Problem mit meiner Spielweise habt, zockt ihr halt nicht mit mir zusammen. Ich bin euch da auch nicht böse. Ich habe allerdings die letzten Tage super mit Shicehaufen, Henderson, Sinchilla, Lol2k, Sleeper und diversen anderen Kollegen gespielt, ohne das jemand von denen böse auf mich ist oder keine Lust mehr hat mit mir zu spielen. Scheint ja also nicht an mir zu liegen!?




_Ich will eben auch mit Shicehaufen, Henderson, Sinchilla, lol und sleeper spielen, mit dir will ich auch zusammen spielen, trotzdem finde ich deine Spielweise nicht in Ordnung... Oder zumindest nicht immer...
Gerade in diesem Spiel muss man sich auf seine Partner verlassen... ob man jetzt bambis mag oder nicht, oder auf KoS spielt oder nicht ist nebensächlich, in der Gruppe spielt man als Team mit einem Ziel, mit einer Philosophie, als einer Einheit, einer für Alle und Alle für Einen, da hats einfach keinen Platz für :"Hol dir das Wasser selbst und macht was ihr wollt ich geh jetzt wo anders looten"_



> Wünsche euch allen viel Spaß dabei lieb zu Bambis zu sein und ständig euer Gear zu verlieren. Mal schauen, wie lange ihr dann noch Spaß an dem Spiel habt.




_na hoffentlich nicht. Wir haben letztes mal auch ein bambie gehabt. Dem wurde klar mitgeteilt, das wenn er zu nahe kommt erschossen wird... der liess uns dann in Ruhe damit er vom Silo runterspringen konnte^^_

Betrachte das wirklich als Konstruktive Kritik, wie oft gesagt wurde. Es gibt keine richtige oder falsche spielweise. man kann das Spiel spielen wie man gerade lust hat, sein Style beliebig oft ändern usw. Das ist doch das schöne an DayZ.
Meiner Meinung nach, sollte aber in der Gruppe als Einheit gekämpft werden.... Dieser Punkt habe ich bei dir einfach bisher vermissst... Aber eben wir haben erst 2x zusammengespielt, vielleicht hat sich ja jetzt auch einiges geändert, auf jeden Fall würde ich gerne wieder mit euch allen mitmischen, das hat echt spass gemacht letztes mal


----------



## Brez$$z (28. Januar 2014)

Glaubst garnicht wie mich das Amüsiert hier. Soll ich dir erzählen wie meine begegnungen mit Bambis ablaufen? 
Kein Problem, ab dem Punkt an in dem ich eine Schussbereite Waffe in der Hand halte hab ich null komma null probleme mit Bambis! 
Wurde auch noch nie von einem gekillt in so einer Situation. 
Sicherlich fragst du dich "wie?" Ja man kann doch tatsächlich mit einer Waffe die Situation unter Kontrolle halten 
Ich kann mich einigermaßen in Englisch unterhalten und von daher kann ich klarmachen das ich keinem was tue so lange 
er einen Abstand einhält. Unterschreitet ein Bambi diesen gibts 1-2 Warnungen, dann ist schluss, dann gibts halt einen Header. 
Aber das kommt so selten vor! die meisten Bambis sehen es ein und laufen einfach weiter, ich geb meistens noch Essen und Trinken mit
weil man da ja relativ oft dran kommt, Dosen z.b Trinke ich garnicht, ich fülle meine Flaschen an Brunnen. Dosen verschenke ich immer.

Serverhopping. Mach ich nicht, warum sollte ich? wenn ich alles sofort finden würde wäre das Spielprinzip im a***
Wenn ich nichts finde, dann ziehe ich weiter in die nächste Stadt. 

Wenn man beim Looten unter beschuss gerät, ja is halt so. War ja auch nicht anderst gedacht oder etwas nicht? 
Man muss halt aufpassen wenn man Looten geht z.b aufm Airstrip, vorher schaun ob da wer ist oder campt. 
Wenn man natürlich in die Base "rein Hoppt" braucht man sich nicht wunder, wenn ich am looten bin und da joint einer neben mir 
frag ich auch nicht nach


----------



## Jack77 (28. Januar 2014)

Also ich glaube das es hier im Forum nichts bringt einem die "richtige" Spielweise nahezulegen.
Wenn Dark sich auf die Lauer legen möchte um Bambis zu killen, dann lasst ihn doch.
Mir macht es zum Bsp. mehr Spaß erst einmal aus der Ferne ein Treffen von mehreren Spielern zu beobachten, und dann gezielt den "Bösewicht" auszuschalten. (Ich glaub ich muss mal den PC Games Leuten hinterher joinen *g)
Ich kann nur aus meiner Erfahrung sagen, dass man eine Menge verpasst wenn man "grundlos" auf alles ballert was sich bewegt. (Bsp. Mewkew läuft als Bambi die Küste entlang, trifft auf einen voll ausgerüsteten Spieler, fängt eine Unterhaltung an und bekommt all seine Sachen weil sich heraus stellte das er gerne sterben möchte um einen neuen Char zu beginnen)
Das es natürlich auch Spieler gibt die einen auf freundlich machen um an die eigenen Items zu kommen sollte allerdings auch klar sein.

Die Nummer das man aus "Selbstverteidigung" auf alle Bambis schießen muss, die stimmt natürlich nicht. Wenn man sich nicht allzu blöd anstellt sollte ein Treffen mit einem Bambi auch nicht tödlich enden. Wenn man (als Squadleader) natürlich bei 90% der Bambitreffen drauf geht, weil man immer die gleichen Fehler macht, dann spricht es allerdings auch für sich....

@ Mewkew: wtf muss ich da lesen? *g


----------



## D4rkResistance (28. Januar 2014)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> Soll ich dir erzählen wie meine begegnungen mit Bambis ablaufen?
> Kein Problem, ab dem Punkt an in dem ich eine Schussbereite Waffe in der Hand halte hab ich null komma null probleme mit Bambis!
> Wurde auch noch nie von einem gekillt in so einer Situation.
> 
> ...



Ich freue mich für dich, das du bislang nur solche positiven Erfahrungen gemacht hast. Ich freue mich wirklich. Ich würde mir echt wünschen auch nur an solche Bambis zu geraten. Aber leider erwische ich ausschließlich die Arschloch-Bambis, die der Gearsucht so extrem verfallen sind, dass ihnen alles egal ist, außer dich zu töten. 

Wenn ich ehrlich bin, würde ich gerne mal ne Runde mit dir zusammen spielen. Nicht etwa, um deine Spielweise zu kritisieren, sondern einfach um zu gucken, ob ich noch etwas im Umgang mit Bambis lernen kann. Ich meine, mich hat nie einer an die Hand genommen und mir gezeigt, wie ich mich bei Konfrontationen richtig zu verhalten habe. Ich bin quasi einfach ins kalte Wasser gesprungen und hab instinktiv versucht im Spiel zu überleben und gleichzeitig jeden zu respektieren. Hat sich aber anscheinend bei mir in die falsche Richtung entwickelt. Solltest du Interesse daran haben, meine Spielweise zum Guten zu verändern, schau abends mal im TS vorbei! Würde mich freuen.


----------



## Robonator (28. Januar 2014)

> Wünsche euch allen viel Spaß dabei lieb zu Bambis zu sein und ständig euer Gear zu verlieren. Mal schauen, wie lange ihr dann noch Spaß an dem Spiel habt.



Wie oft bin ich in der Standalone aufgrund von anderen Spielern draufgegangen? Hmm.. 3 mal? vielleicht 4x? 
Auch in der Mod bin ich eher selten draufgegangen. Meisten eher dann wenn ich mit der Gruppe schon in einem Feuergefecht war. Nicht selten auch von uns angezettelt. 
Ich habe nach wie vor viel Spaß am Spiel. ^^ 


Und wie man sich verhalten sollte wenn man Bambis begegnet ist ja klar. 
Ich selber würde sie auch nie selbst verbinden sondern den Kram z.B. auf den Boden legen und davon weggehen damit sie es selber machen. 
Sowas hat mich schon öfters am Leben gehalten.
Pech haste meist wenn du sie vorher nicht gesehen hast.


----------



## mist3r89 (28. Januar 2014)

Haha ja, die Aktion da in dem Dorf hinter der Kirche wo Team 1 von Team2 angegriffen wurde war schon nicht schlecht^^ Paranoia und Puls in die Höhe getrieben^^ 
Im Nachhinein lacht man darüber


----------



## Jack77 (28. Januar 2014)

Vllt. können wir uns ja wirklich mal auf einem Server treffen, ein Gebiet ausmachen und uns ein bisschen "bekriegen" würde bestimmt lustig werden.....


----------



## Deeron (28. Januar 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Ich freue mich für dich, das du bislang nur solche positiven Erfahrungen gemacht hast. Ich freue mich wirklich. Ich würde mir echt wünschen auch nur an solche Bambis zu geraten. Aber leider erwische ich ausschließlich die Arschloch-Bambis, die der Gearsucht so extrem verfallen sind, dass ihnen alles egal ist, außer dich zu töten.


 
Du beschwerst dich über Bambis, die "Gearsüchtig" sind und alles, was eine potentielle Gefahr darstellt, ausschalten?! Im Ernst?!
Irgendwoher kenne ich dieses Verhalten hier aus dem Forum (nicht wirklich aus dem Spiel), jedenfalls so wie sich selber beschreibt. Und dieser Jemand ist kein Bambi mehr.


----------



## D4rkResistance (28. Januar 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Haha ja, die Aktion da in dem Dorf hinter der Kirche wo Team 1 von Team2 angegriffen wurde war schon nicht schlecht^^ Paranoia und Puls in die Höhe getrieben^^
> Im Nachhinein lacht man darüber


Das war der hammer. Da schießen sich echt zwei PCGH-Teams über den Haufen, obwohl Team 2 wusste, das wir uns in Gorka befinden, bzw. befanden. Und dann schießen die auf uns! Ich mein ganz ehrlich!? Hallo?  Und ich wollte in der Situation nur dem einen Kollegen helfen, der in Gorka am looten war. Ich weiß bis heute nicht, wer zuerst geschossen hat?


----------



## Brez$$z (28. Januar 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Ich freue mich für dich, das du bislang nur solche positiven Erfahrungen gemacht hast. Ich freue mich wirklich. Ich würde mir echt wünschen auch nur an solche Bambis zu geraten. Aber leider erwische ich ausschließlich die Arschloch-Bambis, die der Gearsucht so extrem verfallen sind, dass ihnen alles egal ist, außer dich zu töten.
> 
> Wenn ich ehrlich bin, würde ich gerne mal ne Runde mit dir zusammen spielen. Nicht etwa, um deine Spielweise zu kritisieren, sondern einfach um zu gucken, ob ich noch etwas im Umgang mit Bambis lernen kann. Ich meine, mich hat nie einer an die Hand genommen und mir gezeigt, wie ich mich bei Konfrontationen richtig zu verhalten habe. Ich bin quasi einfach ins kalte Wasser gesprungen und hab instinktiv versucht im Spiel zu überleben und gleichzeitig jeden zu respektieren. Hat sich aber anscheinend bei mir in die falsche Richtung entwickelt. Solltest du Interesse daran haben, meine Spielweise zum Guten zu verändern, schau abends mal im TS vorbei! Würde mich freuen.


 
Das ist eigentlich kein großes Problem mit Bambis umzugehen, du musst sie einfach auf Distanz halten. 10 Meter, wenn sie näherkommen sofort den Standpunkt klar machen.
Da gibts eigentlich kein großes geheimniss dahindet. Ich musste auch schon Bambis ohne alles erschießen, und das tat mir sogar danach noch leid. Aber wenn der Spieler mir bis auf 3 Meter nahe kommt obwohl ich 
3-4 mal auf englisch (was ja eigentlich jeder verstehen sollte) mitgeteilt habe das er weg bleiben soll von mir, dann ist das halt so. Aber der große Teil ist überwiegend freundlich.

Neulich einen getroffen der nichts hatte und mega durst hatte, ihm was zu trinken gegeben (hingelegt, 10 meter zurück und ihn dran lassen). Danach hab ich gesagt
schönen tag und bin weitergelaufen. 30 Meter weiter finde ich eine Spielerleiche mit Rucksack, ich geschaut ob irgendwo ein Feindlicher Spieler ist, ne niergens, also zurück zum Bambi 
gesagt er solle mir folgen. Hab ihm dann zu der Leiche gebracht und ihn alles Looten lassen. Er hat sich Gigantisch gefreut und meinte sogar das es seine Leiche, er sei vor 15 Min gestorben via KoS


----------



## D4rkResistance (28. Januar 2014)

Deeron schrieb:


> Du beschwerst dich über Bambis, die "Gearsüchtig" sind und alles, was eine potentielle Gefahr darstellt, ausschalten?! Im Ernst?!
> Irgendwoher kenne ich dieses Verhalten hier aus dem Forum (nicht wirklich aus dem Spiel), jedenfalls so wie sich selber beschreibt. Und dieser Jemand ist kein Bambi mehr.



Dann weißt du ja jetzt, woher mein Verhalten kommt.


----------



## mist3r89 (28. Januar 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Das war der hammer. Da schießen sich echt zwei PCGH-Teams über den Haufen, obwohl Team 2 wusste, das wir uns in Gorka befinden, bzw. befanden. Und dann schießen die auf uns! Ich mein ganz ehrlich!? Hallo?  Und ich wollte in der Situation nur dem einen Kollegen helfen, der in Gorka am looten war. Ich weiß bis heute nicht, wer zuerst geschossen hat?


 
Na das war ich in Gorka... Ich sollte zu diesem komischen Turm kommen^^
War da oben am trinken und am looten, da kamen M4 Schüsse auf mich zu, dann hab ich vielleicht leicht hysterisch nach verstärkung gerufen^^ ich hab sicher nicht geschossen, hatte nur eine Feueraxt^^


----------



## D4rkResistance (28. Januar 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Na das war ich in Gorka... Ich sollte zu diesem komischen Turm kommen^^
> War da oben am trinken und am looten, da kamen M4 Schüsse auf mich zu, dann hab ich vielleicht leicht hysterisch nach verstärkung gerufen^^ ich hab sicher nicht geschossen, hatte nur eine Feueraxt^^



Ja der böse Dumbledoor, Sleeper und Gisela! Schießen einfach grundlos auf Bambis in Gorka! Wie frech!


----------



## henderson m. (28. Januar 2014)

also ich muss sagen ist doch scheiss egal wie jeder spielt ? warum immer diese grundsatzdiskussionen ? es gibt halt die einen und die anderen...Ich flame ja auch nicht weil mir jemand in counterstrike nen headshot durch die wand gibt. ich mein dass muss ja auch nicht sein...lol
Das wichtigste ist doch der spaß, und wie auch immer es mir spaß mach, so spiele ich. Und wenn man dafür nen bambi in den rücken schießen muss - WHO CARES. Vielleicht will ich einfach nicht mit irgendjemanden herumplaudern und einen auf nett machen.
Wer weiß wer weiß....jedem ist es selbst überlassen wie er auf seine kosten kommt...


----------



## cap82 (28. Januar 2014)

Es gibt sicher ein Wort das 99% aller Spieler verstehen: STOP!!!


----------



## mist3r89 (28. Januar 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> also ich muss sagen ist doch scheiss egal wie jeder spielt ? warum immer diese grundsatzdiskussionen ? es gibt halt die einen und die anderen...Ich flame ja auch nicht weil mir jemand in counterstrike nen headshot durch die wand gibt. ich mein dass muss ja auch nicht sein...lol
> Das wichtigste ist doch der spaß, und wie auch immer es mir spaß mach, so spiele ich. Und wenn man dafür nen bambi in den rücken schießen muss - WHO CARES. Vielleicht will ich einfach nicht mit irgendjemanden herumplaudern und einen auf nett machen.
> Wer weiß wer weiß....jedem ist es selbst überlassen wie er auf seine kosten kommt...


 
Ich benutze ja mein Iphone für den mic und TS, das heisst ich habe keine Möglichkeit ingame zu kommunizieren...
Gibt es eine möglichkeit ingame zu chatten? also etwas zu schreiben?


----------



## MrSniperPhil (28. Januar 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Ja der böse Dumbledoor, Sleeper und Gisela! Schießen einfach grundlos auf Bambis in Gorka! Wie frech!


 Und auf mich!
(Auch wenn ich das Equip wieder hab, wegen dem Hive-Reset...)


----------



## Robonator (28. Januar 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Ich benutze ja mein Iphone für den mic und TS, das heisst ich habe keine Möglichkeit ingame zu kommunizieren...
> Gibt es eine möglichkeit ingame zu chatten? also etwas zu schreiben?


 
Mit . und , Channel wechseln und mit - kannste schreiben.


----------



## mist3r89 (28. Januar 2014)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Und auf mich!
> (Auch wenn ich das Equip wieder hab, wegen dem Hive-Reset...)


 
Denen haben wirs aber gezeig
Vorteil war das ich danach voll eequiped war


----------



## mist3r89 (28. Januar 2014)

Channel? nein ich mein nicht im TS, sonder im Game selbst. mit capslock könnte man ja reden wenn ein Mic dran wäre... Aber kann ich auch schreiben, so das die spieler in der Umgebung das lesen önnen?


----------



## Jack77 (28. Januar 2014)

So mache ich es: 
Eigentlich ist es schon falsch wild "friendly" "friendly" zu rufen, sondern lieber erst den Gegenüber dazu aufzufordern seine Waffe zu schultern (oder die Fäuste runter zu nehmen) und ihn dabei immer im Visier zu haben und genau zu beobachten. (habe ich auch erst seit kurzem gelernt *g)
Dann stellt man klar das man ihn erledigt sobald er dir zu nahe kommt oder seine Waffe in die Hand nimmt. (lass dich nicht drauf ein deine Waffe auch zu schultern, das geht meistens nach hinten los)
Naja, dann quatsch ich halt ein bisschen mit ihm wat so Sache ist, ob man sich gegenseitig helfen kann etc., ob er vllt. von einem Bandit gekillt wurde und ob wir den Bandit zusammen jagen oder so. So erlebt (jedenfalls ich) man viel mehr als wenn ich direkt losballern würde.
Klar, wenn er mir zu nahe kommt, oder ich eine Gefahr erkenne, dann wird auch geschossen.


----------



## Robonator (28. Januar 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Channel? nein ich mein nicht im TS, sonder im Game selbst. mit capslock könnte man ja reden wenn ein Mic dran wäre... Aber kann ich auch schreiben, so das die spieler in der Umgebung das lesen önnen?


 
Ich meine auch Ingame. 
Es gibt ja verschiedene Channel, eben noch aus Arma 2 stammend. 
Direct, Global, Fahrzeug, Teamchat etc. 
In der Standalone sind nur noch Directchat verfügbar. Könnte mir aber vorstellen das sich das Später wieder ändert. Zumindest das der Fahrzeugchat wieder mitrein kommt.


----------



## mist3r89 (28. Januar 2014)

Ok vielen Dank, muss ich bei nächster Gelegenheit probieren!


----------



## Jack77 (28. Januar 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Channel? nein ich mein nicht im TS, sonder im Game selbst. mit capslock könnte man ja reden wenn ein Mic dran wäre... Aber kann ich auch schreiben, so das die spieler in der Umgebung das lesen önnen?


 
jo geht auch, musst du mal in den Tastatureinstellungen nachschauen welche Taste das ist. Bin grad auf der Arbeit und kann nicht gucken...


----------



## D4rkResistance (28. Januar 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Ich benutze ja mein Iphone für den mic und TS, das heisst ich habe keine Möglichkeit ingame zu kommunizieren...
> Gibt es eine möglichkeit ingame zu chatten? also etwas zu schreiben?





mist3r89 schrieb:


> Channel? nein ich mein nicht im TS, sonder im  Game selbst. mit capslock könnte man ja reden wenn ein Mic dran wäre...  Aber kann ich auch schreiben, so das die spieler in der Umgebung das  lesen önnen?



Das erklärt auf jedne Fall schonmal, wieso du so doppelst und rauschst! Mag ja sein, dass es Übergangsweise mal mit iPhone geht, aber das ist definitiv keine Dauerlösung. Alleine schon aus Rücksicht gegenüber deinen TS-Kollegen. Ein einfaches Headset kostet keine 20€. Wieso holste dir nicht mal eins. Dann habe ich auch keinen Grund mehr dich ständig muten zu müssen. Hier, das Headset nutze ich seit 3 Jahren. Ist schon mein zweites. Ich bin der Meinung, das es kein besseres in der Preisklasse gibt. Habe auch mal einen Superlux Kopfhörer probiert, den finde ich nicht so gut. Btw, bin Brillenträger und habe große Ohren. Klappt alles wunderbar. Vielleicht schauste es dir mal an: 
http://www.amazon.de/Sennheiser-PC-...qid=1390918449&sr=8-1&keywords=sennheiser+pc3

Schreiben ingame geht glaube ich mit der Bindestrich/Minus-Taste (rechts neben Doppelpunkt/Punkt)!

_*Edit:* Hab grade gesehen, dass das Headset jede Menge negative Bewertungen bei Amazon hat. Ich will mich nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen, bin aber der Meinung, das die beschriebenen Probleme nicht auf das Produkt selbst zurückzuführen sind. Ich nutze den Kopfhörer, wie gesagt, seit über 3 Jahren und hatte nie irgendwelche Probleme, schon gar nicht die kritisierten. Meine erster Kopfhörer war nach 2 Jahren kaputt, da die Lautsprecher knacksten. Das lag aber daran, das mir das Headset gefühlte 100x runtergefallen ist. Und dafür sind Headsets nicht ausgelegt. Kumpel hatte ein 120€ teures Corsair-Headset, welches nach einmaligem Runterfallen direkt defekt war. Aber ich mein, was hast du zu verlieren. Ich würde es einfach mal bestellen, ein paar Tage testen und wenn es dann notfalls zurückzuschicken, wenn es dir nicht gefallen sollte. Ich werde das Headset allerdings weiterhin kaufen. Finde die Audioqualität absolut genial. Mikro ist vllt nicht das beste, aber für Teamspeak reichts. Für meine Let's Play Video nutze ich dann ja eh ein Großmembran-Mikro. _


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (28. Januar 2014)

Bezüglich Schreiben ingame:

Ich habe die Tage versucht per GlobalChat etwas loszuwerden... das hat auf dem Server aber einfach nicht klappen wollen.
Der einzige Channel, der verfügbar gewesen ist war DirectChat. 

Kann das jemand bestätigen ?


----------



## Robonator (28. Januar 2014)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Bezüglich Schreiben ingame:
> 
> Ich habe die Tage versucht per GlobalChat etwas loszuwerden... das hat auf dem Server aber einfach nicht klappen wollen.
> Der einzige Channel, der verfügbar gewesen ist war DirectChat.
> ...


 


> In der Standalone sind nur noch Directchat verfügbar. Könnte mir aber vorstellen das sich das Später wieder ändert. Zumindest das der Fahrzeugchat wieder mitrein kommt.



Steht da doch


----------



## mist3r89 (28. Januar 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Das erklärt auf jedne Fall schonmal, wieso du so doppelst und rauschst! Mag ja sein, dass es Übergangsweise mal mit iPhone geht, aber das ist definitiv keine Dauerlösung. Alleine schon aus Rücksicht gegenüber deinen TS-Kollegen. Ein einfaches Headset kostet keine 20€. Wieso holste dir nicht mal eins. Dann habe ich auch keinen Grund mehr dich ständig muten zu müssen. Hier, das Headset nutze ich seit 3 Jahren. Ist schon mein zweites. Ich bin der Meinung, das es kein besseres in der Preisklasse gibt. Habe auch mal einen Superlux Kopfhörer probiert, den finde ich nicht so gut. Btw, bin Brillenträger und habe große Ohren. Klappt alles wunderbar. Vielleicht schauste es dir mal an:
> Sennheiser PC 3 Chat Headset: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> 
> Schreiben ingame geht glaube ich mit der Bindestrich/Minus-Taste (rechts neben Doppelpunkt/Punkt)!


 
Mhm... Ich würde den schon kaufen absolut kein Problem... Die Variante mit dem Iphone gefällt mir einfach deshalb, weil der Sound aus der Anlage kommt und nicht aus 2 kleinen Kopfhörer... Aber ich versteh das es nervt wenn sich der Mik die ganze zeit aktiviert... Werde wohl ein Headset zutun müssen :-/


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (28. Januar 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> Steht da doch


 
Ups 

Hmmm, den globalchat werde ich aber vermissen...
Den konnte man doch hin und wieder recht sinnvoll einsetzen...


----------



## Robonator (28. Januar 2014)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Ups
> 
> Hmmm, den globalchat werde ich aber vermissen...
> Den konnte man doch hin und wieder recht sinnvoll einsetzen...


 
"ANYONE IN CHERNO?"


----------



## Shicehaufen (28. Januar 2014)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> Kannst labern was du willst, aber aus 200-300 Meter Bambis ohne Waffen abzuballern hat nichts mit selbstschutz zu tun. Is zwar schön das es dich erfreut, aber alleine die Tatsache das du dich so probierst zu verteidigen das alle Bambis dich angreifen würden, beweist mir schon alles.



Da muss ich dark mal in Schutz nehmen, die Bambi Zielscheiben waren auch etwas Bandit. Wir hatten nämlich selber nen Bambi Kollegen und die Typen haben ihn verfolgt und auch schon angegriffen mit ihren Äxten. 

Daher war diese zielübung sogar gerechtfertigt. Ein wenig Truppen Manöver harte das ganze auch denn ich hab sie übern Hügel flankiert und selbst einen mit der m4 übern Haufen geballert.


----------



## SL3V1N (28. Januar 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Mhm... Ich würde den schon kaufen absolut kein Problem... Die Variante mit dem Iphone gefällt mir einfach deshalb, weil der Sound aus der Anlage kommt und nicht aus 2 kleinen Kopfhörer... Aber ich versteh das es nervt wenn sich der Mik die ganze zeit aktiviert... Werde wohl ein Headset zutun müssen :-/


 
das kannst doch einstellen, dass der sound aus den boxen kommt. hab ich auch so. deswegen hab ich mein headset nur um den hals hängen und das micro vor dem mund.


----------



## D4rkResistance (28. Januar 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Mhm... Ich würde den schon kaufen absolut kein Problem... Die Variante mit dem Iphone gefällt mir einfach deshalb, weil der Sound aus der Anlage kommt und nicht aus 2 kleinen Kopfhörer... Aber ich versteh das es nervt wenn sich der Mik die ganze zeit aktiviert... Werde wohl ein Headset zutun müssen :-/



Ich finde es grundsätzlich problematisch mit Boxen zu zocken, wenn man im Teamspeak ist. Wenn du alleine bist, ist mir das echt egal. Schonmal auf ner LAN mit Boxen gezockt? Nein? Warum nicht? Richtig! Es stört die anderen! Im Teamspeak ist das nicht anders. Ich spiele nicht mit Kopfhörern, weil ich die so viel toller finde, als meine Boxen, sondern aus Rücksicht gegenüber meinen Kollegen.


----------



## Jack77 (28. Januar 2014)

Falls es der eine oder andere noch nicht kennt:

Auf Reddit hat sich der kreative Kopf hinter DayZ, Dean “Rocket” Hall, den Fragen der Community in einem sogenannten AMA (Ask me Anything) gestellt. 
In dem beliebten Format beantwortete er unter anderem viele Fragen zu kommenden Features in DayZ, sowie Details zur Entwicklung und einige Kuriositäten.

Auf die Frage, welche Milestones für das Entwicklerteam in nächster Zukunft auf dem Programm stehen, zählte Hall beispielsweise Jagen, Zelten, Fahrzeuge und Pfeil und Bogen auf. 
Grundsätzlich will Hall auch etwas an der Waffenbalance ändern und militärische Waffen wie die M4 seltener machen, dafür aber primitivere Alternativen wie Wurfwaffen und Bögen einbauen.

Was Fahrzeuge angeht, so hat das Entwicklerteam vor, es nicht bloß bei Autos zu belassen: Auch Helikopter und kleine Flugzeuge, wie man sie aus der DayZ-Mod kennt, sollen implementiert werden. Dies soll allerdings auf dem sich derzeit in der Entwicklung befindlichen neuen Physiksystem beruhen, welches unter anderem auch für das Werfen von Gegenständen verwendet wird. Bis wir also Fahrzeuge in DayZ nutzen können, wird es wohl noch ein wenig dauern.

Was das derzeit noch ziemlich spärliche Endgame von DayZ betrifft, stellte Rocket unter anderem komplexe Fahrzeuge und Untergrund-Anlagen in Aussicht. Gleichzeitig betont er jedoch auch, dass derartige Features eine perfekte Architektur benötigen, und dass diese daher derzeit oberste Priorität bei dem Entwicklerteam hat.

Auch in die Entwicklungsprozesse gab Hall ein wenig Einsicht: So verriet er beispielsweise, dass eine der größten Herausforderungen für ihn derzeit sei, sich auf die tatsächliche Entwicklung des Spiels zu fokussieren, und sich nicht von PR und anderen Angelegenheiten rund um den Titel ablenken zu lassen. Nach dem Release soll weiter regelmäßig Content für DayZ erscheinen, dieser soll dann aber primär von Bohemia Interactive übernommen werden. Er verriet außerdem, dass die kontroverse Internetplattform 4chan einen wichtigen Beitrag zum anfänglichen Erfolg der DayZ-Mod geleistet hat.

Zu guter Letzt noch ein wenig Trivia zum Namen der Mod: Hall lüftete endgültig das Geheimnis um die Aussprache des Spielenamens, welcher “Day Zee” ausgesprochen wird. Kurios: Angeblich hat der US-Rapper Jay-Z mittels seiner Anwälte versucht, die Umbennennung des Titels in “ZDay” einzufordern, blieb jedoch erfolglos.

Das gesamte AMA im englischen Original findet ihr hier.
I am Dean "Rocket" Hall, Creator of DayZ and submitter of Mount Everest, AMA! : IAmA

Quelle:
DayZ Standalone – Dean Hall gibt einen Ausblick in die Zukunft | Scene-Gamers.de


----------



## sinchilla (28. Januar 2014)

ui ui ui...also bogen geht ja noch & ne armbrust aber ich will nicht wie in rust mit steinen auf die gegner mit ner m4 schmeissen müssen



> Vllt. können wir uns ja wirklich mal auf einem Server treffen, ein  Gebiet ausmachen und uns ein bisschen "bekriegen" würde bestimmt lustig  werden.....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 hm da müsst ihr mich aber mit meiner schrotflinte auf 5 meter rankommen lassen...dann können wir paintball mit real weapons in der virtualreality spielen

hab gestern ne shotgun gefunden ( auch nachdem ich die erste & mein ego an der schiffskante verabschiedete) & unmittelbar danach ne säge...ergebnis is ne kurze schrotflinte & ganze 2 schuss...ich komm mir vor wie king

spiel nun aber nur noch hc-server also wer heut lust hat bin in svetlo & hab die ganze stadt mal gestern erkundet( is ja nen idyllisches städtchen geworden-wirkt net so reissbrettartig wie manch andere)


----------



## KornDonat (28. Januar 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Haha ja, die Aktion da in dem Dorf hinter der Kirche wo Team 1 von Team2 angegriffen wurde war schon nicht schlecht^^ Paranoia und Puls in die Höhe getrieben^^
> Im Nachhinein lacht man darüber


 
Das war legendär 

Edit: Wärest du nicht einfach wie ein irrer weggelaufen hätten wir dich auch in Ruhe gelassen  Wer zu erst geschossen hat keine Ahnung, ich hab jedenfalls erst geschossen als ihr auf uns geschossen hat und ja leider musste Phil dann dran glauben


----------



## Robonator (28. Januar 2014)

Schon gesehen?
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....356871251050606.79996.351605004910564&type=1
bzw
https://twitter.com/24VictorKane/status/427848063021891584


----------



## mist3r89 (28. Januar 2014)

kann mich nicht entscheiden was für ein Ding ich kaufen soll... ob mic mit Kopfhörer oder Headset der höheren Presisegmente.... Das nervt mich dann wenn die Musikqualität beschissen ist-.-


----------



## Robonator (28. Januar 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> kann mich nicht entscheiden was für ein Ding ich kaufen soll... ob mic mit Kopfhörer oder Headset der höheren Presisegmente.... Das nervt mich dann wenn die Musikqualität beschissen ist-.-


 
Ist doch klar. Ordentliche KH+Mic und Eventuell halt noch eine passende SoKa dafür. Schlägt Headsets auf jeden Fall, grade wenn du eine ordentliche Musikqualität haben willst


----------



## Mewkew (28. Januar 2014)

So, heute wieder ein bambi "aufgerissen", sprich vorsichtig angenähert und angesprochen. Nach 10 minuten hatten wir schon steam name ausgetauscht und die kommunikation ins ts verlegt. Er war übrigens hoch erfreut mal einen mitspieler zu treffen, der ihn trotz waffenvorteil nicht gleich über den haufen schießt. Es scheint sich also für die meisten tatsächlich sehr pvp lastig darzustellen. Was man dagegen tun kann? Nun ja ich versuche wieterhin mehr freunde als feinde zu schaffen, was immer mit einem großen risiko verbunden ist. Wenn ich 0 risiko will, fröhne ich dem rl alltag ^^


----------



## henderson m. (28. Januar 2014)

Mewkew schrieb:


> So, heute wieder ein bambi "aufgerissen", sprich vorsichtig angenähert und angesprochen. Nach 10 minuten hatten wir schon steam name ausgetauscht und die kommunikation ins ts verlegt. Er war übrigens hoch erfreut mal einen mitspieler zu treffen, der ihn trotz waffenvorteil nicht gleich über den haufen schießt. Es scheint sich also für die meisten tatsächlich sehr pvp lastig darzustellen. Was man dagegen tun kann? Nun ja ich versuche wieterhin mehr freunde als feinde zu schaffen, was immer mit einem großen risiko verbunden ist. Wenn ich 0 risiko will, fröhne ich dem rl alltag ^^



Klingt doch fast wie ne moderne liebesgeschichte. Ich denke mal ich hätte ihm ne kugel verpasst. lol


----------



## KornDonat (28. Januar 2014)

Also ich hatte eigentlich auch nur positive Begegnungen mit Bambis ein einziger meinte es mal zu versuchen mich Tod zu Boxen der hat dann aber bevor er mich getroffen hat ein paar Schuss von der M4 zu spüren bekommen 

Edit: Brez hab ich dir jetzt 2 Nachrichten geschrieben ? War mir eben nicht so ganz sicher ob ich dir schon geantwortet hatte


----------



## sinchilla (28. Januar 2014)

ich hatte gestern kontakt mit 3 anderen...trotz sauguter tarnung im gelben regencape( hatte noch kein rucksack & da sind 4 slots ne menge wert)...die grüßten mich & ich zurück. hatte nur meine fäuste & die immerhin scho äxte aber wir gingen friedlich unserer wege. danach traf ich ein der scho ne mosin hatte, keine ahnung ob geladen weil aufm rücken. der meinte über voicechat nur 
" stop guy! i have something for u!" ich dachte hm zu verlieren hab ich nichts also auf ihn zu & schwups schenkte der mir nen grünen rucksack ich hab mich mehrmals bedankt & wir gingen auch friedlich unserer wege...was ich sagen will nich alle sind pöse allerdings wollte mir einer in svetlo dann doch ans leder & ich konnte mich blutend flüchten...er fühlte sich wohl mit na m4 gegen meine axt überlegen


----------



## Elvis_Cooper (28. Januar 2014)

Hm, also mir sind bis jetzt 2 negative Erlebnisse in Erinnerung geblieben, einmal hat mich nen bambi bewusstlos geboxt und mich dann mit meiner Axt gekillt, naja eigene Dummheit. 

Und das zweite war, ich war in Cherno am looten, komm an nem Hauseingang vobei und seh wie einer vom Hof durchn Flur auf mich zielt, ich weich zurück, er schießt und trifft mich, blutend bin ich dann zurück gewichen hab meine M4 mit den einzigen 20 Schuss dafür rausgeholt und seh wie sein Kumpel ums Haus rennt und mit der Axt auf mich losgeht, hab die M4 dann in sein Gesicht entladen, das ganze Magazin, wenigstens getroffen, Feind tot. Ok dacht ich mir, bin jetzt ein wenig in Schwierigkeiten, ab in das nächste haus und erstmal Bandage anlegen. Check: noch 4 schuss für die Magnum. Also Treppe hoch und erstmal lauscher aufsperren, Mist, der typ kommt die Treppe hoch. Mal vorsichtig um die Ecke gucken. Sichtkontakt, beide schiessen, beide treffen, er lädt nach ich zurück ins zimmer, nochmal bandagieren und hoffen dass er nicht reinkommt. Noch drei schuss in der Magnum, nochmal vorsichtig um die Ecke geguckt, Magnum leergefuert. Ok dacht ich mir, ich hoffe ich hab getroffen. Hatte zu dem Zeitpunkt dann eh nix mehr zu verlieren und dachte mir Angriff ist die beste Verteidigung und das Überraschungsmoment auf meiner Seite. Ich also aussem zimmer gestürmt und mit der Axt auf ihn eingehämmert. Nunja, ich hab überlebt, die anderen 2 nicht. Aber es war nen echt krasses, intensives Erlebnis.

Meine ersten 2 amtlichen kills in DayZ, nach ca. 60h spielzeit


----------



## FrozenEYZ (28. Januar 2014)

Bin echt absolut versucht, mir das Spiel zu kaufen. Idee und Prinzip sprechen mich total an. Hab nur leider selten Zeit mal mehr als 1/2 Stunden am Stück zu spielen, denkt ihr ich hätte trotzdem meinen Spaß?
Wäre natürlich am Anfang auch ein bisschen auf Hilfe angewiesen, hab zwar paar LPs zur mod geguckt und einige Stunden Arma3 Wasteland auf dem Konto, d.h. Sowas wie in Deckung bewegen, langsames/vorsichtiges Vorgehen ist durchaus vorhanden. Aber das war es dann auch schon


----------



## Mewkew (28. Januar 2014)

Sehr geile story elvis, bitte mehr davon!

So ihr lieben, hier hab ich mal ein video rausgesucht, was die; "wie soll ich daisy spielen? kos oder friendly friendly?" Thematik, aus einem "not to kos" blickpunkt festhält. Ich war jedenfalls die ganze länge über bestens unterhalten, und man kann danach sagen, es wird immer noch besser zum ende hin ^^ --> BRO ARMY 2 - DayZ Standalone - Ep.12 - YouTube


----------



## RavionHD (28. Januar 2014)

Mewkew schrieb:


> So, heute wieder ein bambi "aufgerissen", sprich vorsichtig angenähert und angesprochen. Nach 10 minuten hatten wir schon steam name ausgetauscht und die kommunikation ins ts verlegt. Er war übrigens hoch erfreut mal einen mitspieler zu treffen, der ihn trotz waffenvorteil nicht gleich über den haufen schießt. Es scheint sich also für die meisten tatsächlich sehr pvp lastig darzustellen. Was man dagegen tun kann? Nun ja ich versuche wieterhin mehr freunde als feinde zu schaffen, was immer mit einem großen risiko verbunden ist. Wenn ich 0 risiko will, fröhne ich dem rl alltag ^^


 
Jap, ich habe auch schon 2-3 Leute (also Bambis) kennengelernt die mittlerweile regelmäßig bei uns im Teamspeak sind, also es geht auch anders!

@FrozenEYZ

Bei uns im Clan spielen ja sowieso eine Menge Leute, wir können Dir sicher Einsteigertipps geben.


----------



## Robonator (28. Januar 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Jap, ich habe auch schon 2-3 Leute (also Bambis) kennengelernt die mittlerweile regelmäßig bei uns im Teamspeak sind, also es geht auch anders!
> 
> @FrozenEYZ
> 
> Bei uns im Clan spielen ja sowieso eine Menge Leute, wir können Dir sicher Einsteigertipps geben.


 
Heh, hab damals mit Kollegen gezockt und wir haben zufällig nen Typen kennengelernt und am Leben gelassen. Haben ihn aufn TS geholt und einen Tag später war er Clanmember und mittlerweile ein guter Freund geworden


----------



## efdev (28. Januar 2014)

ja so hab ich zu meinem clan gefunden origins war ne tolle mod, nachdem wir uns ein paar mal gegenseitig umgebracht haben haben wir uns geholfen, und jetzt bin ich und 2 andere im dem clan  .
was so alles passiert.

OT:
wie weit kann man den jetzt das stronghold bauen ? wir waren damals bei 21 oder etwas höher war noch v1.75 oder so.


----------



## Jack77 (28. Januar 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> ui ui ui...also bogen geht ja noch & ne armbrust aber ich will nicht wie in rust mit steinen auf die gegner mit ner m4 schmeissen müssen
> 
> hm da müsst ihr mich aber mit meiner schrotflinte auf 5 meter rankommen lassen...dann können wir paintball mit real weapons in der virtualreality spielen
> 
> ...


 
ich bin für alles offen, von mir aus auch shotgun only... ;D


----------



## cap82 (28. Januar 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Bin echt absolut versucht, mir das Spiel zu kaufen. Idee und Prinzip sprechen mich total an. Hab nur leider selten Zeit mal mehr als 1/2 Stunden am Stück zu spielen, denkt ihr ich hätte trotzdem meinen Spaß?
> Wäre natürlich am Anfang auch ein bisschen auf Hilfe angewiesen, hab zwar paar LPs zur mod geguckt und einige Stunden Arma3 Wasteland auf dem Konto, d.h. Sowas wie in Deckung bewegen, langsames/vorsichtiges Vorgehen ist durchaus vorhanden. Aber das war es dann auch schon



Ne halbe Stunde ist schon sehr knapp. Eine Stunde solltest du dir schon Zeit nehmen.
Ansonsten: Naja, wir ham alle mal bei Null angefangen... Learning by doing!


----------



## Dedde (29. Januar 2014)

ich bin am überlegen mir dayz oder rust zu holen. jetzt frage ich mal in "diesem" thread nach^^ 
welches würdet ihr empfehlen? wie ist das bei dayz wenn man mal geile ausrüstung und waffen gefunden hat und dann stirbt? alles weg? muss man immer auf dem gleichen server spielen oder ist die ausrüstung auch auf einem anderen server gespeichert?
Ist es auch so extrem mit den fps? Habe mal arma 2 probiert und hatte ca 30 fps.


----------



## D4rkResistance (29. Januar 2014)

Hab mal wieder ein paar Bilder für euch. Nachdem Sleeper die Alpha ausgiebig testen wollte, indem er vom Damm ins Wasser gesprungen ist - die Frage war, überlebt man das oder buggt man durchs Wasser und stirbt? - entstand das erste Foto. Nachdem er dann neu spawte und ich ihm aus Fairnessgründen und aufgrund der Tatsache, dass ich wieder auf ne M4 umsteigen wollte, meine Mosin gegeben hatte, machten wir ein kleines Fotoshooting! Ich mein der weibliche Körper ist ja schon ganz nett...aber das Gesicht geht mal gar nicht! xD


----------



## FrozenEYZ (29. Januar 2014)

Ja, doch habt mich irgendwie überzeugt. Werde es mir die Tage kaufen, wenn ich mal wieder ein paar paysafecards habe^^

@cap meinte 1 bis 2 Stunden


----------



## mist3r89 (29. Januar 2014)

Guten Morgen zusammen
Das war wieder ne lustige Runde gestern Abend Hat definitiv Spass gemacht^^ Bin jetzt aber definitiv leicht übermüdet 
Das Snipen liegt mir einfach, und der neue scharfschützenvisier ist einfach krass!
Einfach auf nem Hügel hin hocken und den kollegen Rückendeckung geben, super sache!!!


----------



## Jack77 (29. Januar 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen
> Das war wieder ne lustige Runde gestern Abend Hat definitiv Spass gemacht^^ Bin jetzt aber definitiv leicht übermüdet
> Das Snipen liegt mir einfach, und der neue scharfschützenvisier ist einfach krass!
> Einfach auf nem Hügel hin hocken und den kollegen Rückendeckung geben, super sache!!!


 
Moin 
jo, snipen macht mir auch spaß, allerdings finde ich kein passendes Visier.... naja, jetzt hab ich mittlerweile eine voll aufgerüstete m4, wenn jemand tauschen möchte, bin gern bereit ;D
was (bzw wo) ist denn das neue Visier?


----------



## mist3r89 (29. Januar 2014)

Ich glaub wir haben es auf dem Airbase gefunden

naja hab früher mit dem nicht ganz so gezoomten visier gesniped, das lief eigentlich relativ gut, aber jetzt mit dem Scharfschützenvisier, kannst du wirklich 300m no Problem einen Headshot verpassen ohne das der andere Zeit hat zu bemerken woher der Schuss kam


----------



## Jack77 (29. Januar 2014)

achso, das ist aber nicht neu im game, sondern du hast jetzt neu... 
jo, das stimmt, damit sieht man alles. Pass nur gut drauf auf, entweder wurde die Spawnrate gesenkt, oder es ist so rar geworden weil man die Zelte nicht mehr looten kann, ist schwer zu bekommen das Teil


----------



## mist3r89 (29. Januar 2014)

Wieso kann man die Zelte nicht mehr looten?
Wir waren gestern dort. Hatte zwar wirklich nicht viel, aber der Bereich sah auch eher schon von jemand anderes gelootet aus... 
Klar der scope war für mich neu  den geb ich auch nicht mehr her


----------



## D4rkResistance (29. Januar 2014)

Nope, da wurde nichts gelootet! Da liegt einfach nichts mehr, da hat Jack schon recht. Aber in den Bunkertürmen liegt halt unten meistens noch Stuff. Das wissen viele Spieler nur nicht und gucken daher dort auch gar nicht erst. Da haben wir gestern auch das LR-Scope für dich gefunden.


----------



## Jack77 (29. Januar 2014)

seit dem letzten Patch ist da kein Loot mehr zu finden, außer in diesen 2 oder 3 Wachtürmen am Camp. 
Bug denke ich... 
Allerdings gibt es wohl auch sehr wenige Server auf denen dort noch Loot spawnt, hatte ich mit Mewkew neulich, aber ist echt sehr sehr selten.


----------



## mist3r89 (29. Januar 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Nope, da wurde nichts gelootet! Da liegt einfach nichts mehr, da hat Jack schon recht. Aber in den Bunkertürmen liegt halt unten meistens noch Stuff. Das wissen viele Spieler nur nicht und gucken daher dort auch gar nicht erst. Da haben wir gestern auch das LR-Scope für dich gefunden.


 
mein lieblingsscope


----------



## Jack77 (29. Januar 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> mein lieblingsscope


 
verlieb dich nicht zu sehr in den Char... -DayZ-... ;D


----------



## mist3r89 (29. Januar 2014)

Jack77 schrieb:


> verlieb dich nicht zu sehr in den Char... -DayZ-... ;D


 
Würde jetzt gerne wie letztes mal am Hang liegen und Banditen von oben abknallen, dass Bambis quälen so als kleine Schiessübung mit meinem Scharfschützengewehr


----------



## sinchilla (29. Januar 2014)

ich bin gestern aufm schiff etwas "gestolpert" is zwar kein beinbruch aber er stöhnt gelegentlich als würde ne rostige planke den rektalausgang versperrren...nun hab ich fleissig gegessen & hab scho ( das erste mal) healthy als status, dafür musste ich bestimmt 3 schweine essen...aber er stöhnt noch immer rum. ne verstauchung kann ja scho einige wochen dauern...hoffe nicht auch im game


----------



## efdev (29. Januar 2014)

painkiller essen und reloggen das sollte helfen.


----------



## sinchilla (29. Januar 2014)

> painkiller essen und reloggen das sollte helfen.


 aber wo findet man denn noch painkiller in den krankenhäusern verhungern ja selbst die ratten nun, weil es da gar nichts mehr gibt abgesehen von clownsmasken


----------



## mist3r89 (29. Januar 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> aber wo findet man denn noch painkiller in den krankenhäusern verhungern ja selbst die ratten nun, weil es da gar nichts mehr gibt abgesehen von clownsmasken


 
Haben gestern in der Military base ganz viel davon gefunden, vitamine, painkiller, morphin, antibiotika und und udn.... Ich habe das Gefühl wir kommen nicht um die militar base rum in Zukunft


----------



## Jack77 (29. Januar 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> ..würde ne rostige planke den rektalausgang versperrren


 
hehe, da hilft auch kein Painkiller mehr ..... 

Ich hab Painkiller in dem Gefängnis, oder in dem Waschraum der Barracken gefunden...


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (29. Januar 2014)

Ich habe jetzt zum 1. mal einen Player "getötet" xD

Pseudophedrin weiß, wo von ich rede haha

Ich habe auf ihn geschossen, 6 Kugeln draufgeheizt und musste dann nachladen - ind er Zeit hat sich der Typ ausgeloggt xD Jetzt bin ich wieder bei "I'm starving" ... ich versuche die Anzeige zwischen "Hungry brown" und "I'm dying of starving" pendeln zu lassen ^^


----------



## cap82 (29. Januar 2014)

Gibt es eigentlich inzwischen wieder Daytime only Hive-Server?


----------



## m4rshm4llow (29. Januar 2014)

Gab/gibt es immer. Die waren nie weg.


----------



## Robonator (29. Januar 2014)

Also bis sie was am Lootsystem ändern ist es ja echt sinnlos irgendwie auf vollen Servern zu looten bzw auf Servern zu looten die schon etwas länger keinen Restart hatten. Alles ist einfach komplett leer. Und das bleibt ja auch leider so bis zum nächsten restart. 
Ich mein, ich hab ja nichts dagegen das es einfach wenig loot gibt. Aber ein bischen mehr als 2 Dosen futter und ein duzend Helme an der gesamten Ostküste dürfte es dann schon sein.


----------



## cap82 (29. Januar 2014)

m4rshm4llow schrieb:


> Gab/gibt es immer. Die waren nie weg.


 
Ok, würdest du mir dann mal einen schicken? In meiner Liste finde ich nämlich nur Realtime Server. Da ich heut abend erst gegen 7 Zeit hab, ist auf denen leider schon dunkel.


----------



## m4rshm4llow (29. Januar 2014)

Bin gerade in der Uni mit dem Handy on. Filter einfach mal nach "Daytime".

Ich kenn das Problem. Selbst wenn man nachts spielen will muss man entweder Gamma so hoch drehen, bis es hässlich wird oder mit den Nachteilen gegenüber den "Gammaleuten" leben. Nicht gerade ideal.


----------



## mist3r89 (29. Januar 2014)

m4rshm4llow schrieb:


> Bin gerade in der Uni mit dem Handy on. Filter einfach mal nach "Daytime".
> 
> Ich kenn das Problem. Selbst wenn man nachts spielen will muss man entweder Gamma so hoch drehen, bis es hässlich wird oder mit den Nachteilen gegenüber den "Gammaleuten" leben. Nicht gerade ideal.


 
Jo das mit der Gamma müsste man auf Night Server verbieten....
Gestern hatte ich aber bei einem server wechsel plötzlich meine Taschenlampe nicht mehr^^ die ist irgendwie im Nirvana gelandet.. da war ich schon froh über eine Gamma erweiterung :-p


----------



## Jack77 (29. Januar 2014)

hab grad noch einmal den changelog vom letzten patch überflogen... 
"Players can now be revived with the defibrillator" hat das schon einer ausprobiert?

vllt auch noch ganz witzig (wenns keine Bugs verursacht), ich dachte man kann nur die mosin besprühen, aber auf einzelnen Teilen der m4 geht`s wohl auch...
Crafting: Player can spraypaint CMAG magazines
Crafting: Player can spraypaint MP handguard and buttstock


----------



## cap82 (29. Januar 2014)

m4rshm4llow schrieb:


> Bin gerade in der Uni mit dem Handy on. Filter einfach mal nach "Daytime".
> 
> Ich kenn das Problem. Selbst wenn man nachts spielen will muss man entweder Gamma so hoch drehen, bis es hässlich wird oder mit den Nachteilen gegenüber den "Gammaleuten" leben. Nicht gerade ideal.



Man kann doch einfach nach uhrzeit filtern, die wird ja jetzt angezeigt?
Nach stichwort hab ich noch nicht gefiltert.


----------



## mist3r89 (29. Januar 2014)

also you are dead, und dann defi und wieder quicklebendig?
das finde ich gut und wär überfällig wenn ich bewusstlos bin, benutz ich nämlich selten einen defi :-p


----------



## Jack77 (29. Januar 2014)

jo, also du kannst wahrscheinlich mit dem defi einen toten Freund wiederbeleben, wenn du selber tot bist, ist es ja schwer den Defi zu bedienen *g


----------



## cap82 (29. Januar 2014)

Kann das mal einer testen? Bin grad auch noch auf der Arbeit.
DayZ Standalone: How to find Day Time Servers - 24/7 | Dayz TV


----------



## -Fux- (29. Januar 2014)

cap82 schrieb:


> Kann das mal einer testen? Bin grad auch noch auf der Arbeit.
> DayZ Standalone: How to find Day Time Servers - 24/7 | Dayz TV


 
Warum so kompliziert?
Schaut doch einfach im Serverbrowser...


----------



## cap82 (29. Januar 2014)

Hab ich Nachts schon des Öfteren probiert, erfolglos. Ich denke das bringt auch aktuell nix, da ja in Europa eh Tag is..


----------



## mist3r89 (29. Januar 2014)

schau mal ob du vielleicht noch einen aktiven filter irgendwo aktiv hast, eventuell mal rein gehen im filter und auf default klicken oder so... Bist jetzt der einzige mit dem Problem das ich gehört habe:-/


----------



## Mewkew (29. Januar 2014)

So leute,

ich hab zwar immer noch kein verk##### LRS aber dafür musste ich heute einen unfreundlichen Spieler töten der es auf mich abgesehn hatte, und konnte ihm ein pristine ACOP Visier abrippen. Tausche folglich das ding gegen ein LRS ^^

Übrigens hat hat bei mir die Favoriten Server funktion momentan absolut keinen utzen, ich kann zwar favoriten aufnehmen, aber diese werden nicht angezeigt, springe ich dann von favorites in den normale nserver browser zurück, ist auch die markierung aufgehoben und ich kann den server erneut den favoriten hinzufügen, ohne nutzen wie gesagt. Kennt jemand das problem?


----------



## SL3V1N (29. Januar 2014)

ja, kenn ich. manchmal sind alle favoriten weg, manchmal nur ein paar. dann tauchen wieder ganz alte server auf, die ich eigentlich schon wieder gelöscht hatte.


----------



## cap82 (29. Januar 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> schau mal ob du vielleicht noch einen aktiven filter irgendwo aktiv hast, eventuell mal rein gehen im filter und auf default klicken oder so... Bist jetzt der einzige mit dem Problem das ich gehört habe:-/



Jo werd nachher mal alles resetten und schauen was raus kommt.


----------



## henderson m. (29. Januar 2014)

ich bin auf 2 sachen aufmerksam geworden in den letzten tagen:

1. Anleitung für Char Wipes:
Ihr müsst einen Server joinen und bevor ihr euch bewegen könnt und der Char komplett auf den server geladen ist ESC drücken/Connection Verlieren. Dann werdet ihr gewiped.

2. Internet Connection Cut
Nach 4-5 Serverhops/Reconnect legt DayZ mein Internet lahm. Alle offenen Verbindungen (TS3, Firefox Tabs) funktionieren weiterhin, alles andere jedoch nicht mehr. Auch keine serverliste in Dayz. Erst nach ca. 4-5 Minuten funktioniert mein Internet wieder vollständig.
Jemand schilderte ein ähnliches Problem mit jedoch mit richtigen Router reboots.


----------



## sinchilla (29. Januar 2014)

> 1. Anleitung für Char Wipes:
> Ihr müsst einen Server joinen und bevor ihr euch bewegen könnt und der  Char komplett auf den server geladen ist ESC drücken/Connection  Verlieren. Dann werdet ihr gewiped.
> 
> 2. Internet Connection Cut
> ...



!. was is denn ein char wipe

2. das kann ich bestätigen! ts3, firefox & co gehen aber die browserliste is zumindest weg für ein paar minuten...vllt. is das die methode serverhopping zu unterbinden


----------



## D4rkResistance (29. Januar 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> 2. Internet Connection Cut
> Nach 4-5 Serverhops/Reconnect legt DayZ mein Internet lahm. Alle offenen Verbindungen (TS3, Firefox Tabs) funktionieren weiterhin, alles andere jedoch nicht mehr. Auch keine serverliste in Dayz. Erst nach ca. 4-5 Minuten funktioniert mein Internet wieder vollständig.
> Jemand schilderte ein ähnliches Problem mit jedoch mit richtigen Router reboots.



Kauft euch nen vernünftigen Router!


----------



## Mewkew (29. Januar 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Kauft euch nen vernünftigen Router!


 
Das ist ein ernstes problem für einige, dieser Bug wurde auch schon offiziel bestätigt und mittlerweile wird den geplagten Käufern sogar das Geld zurück erstattet. Denke daher nicht das es an schlechten routern oder falschen routereinstellungen liegt.


----------



## D4rkResistance (29. Januar 2014)

Mewkew schrieb:


> Das ist ein ernstes problem für einige, dieser Bug wurde auch schon offiziel bestätigt und mittlerweile wird den geplagten Käufern sogar das Geld zurück erstattet. Denke daher nicht das es an schlechten routern oder falschen routereinstellungen liegt.



Ich mein letztlich kann es an allem liegen! Ganz klar aber auf jedne Fall am Spielcode von DayZ. Dennoch scheint grade dieser fehlerhafte Programmcode i.V.m. einem anderen Hardwarebauteil Probleme zu machen, da die meisten dieses Problem ja nicht haben. Also kann es z.B. am Router, an der Netzwerkkarte, am Wlan-Stick, an der Anschlussart oder wer weiß woran liegen! Fakt ist ich habe weder mit meiner Fritzbox (1&1), noch mit meinem Horizon-Recorder (Unitymedia) irgendwelche Disconnect-Bugs! Ich will mich nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen, aber bin der Meinung, dass für die Beseitigung dieses Fehlers ein einfacher Patch oder evtl. die Veränderung einer clientseitigen Einstellung ausreichen würde. Man muss diesen Fehler, bzw. die Einstellung halt nur finden.


----------



## Jack77 (29. Januar 2014)

Ist auch bei mir so das nach einigen Serverwechsel die Serverliste nicht mehr angezeigt wird, dauert aber unterschiedlich lange, mal bis zu 5 Min, manchmal auch nach wenigen Sekunden...



henderson m. schrieb:


> 1. Anleitung für Char Wipes:
> Ihr müsst einen Server joinen und bevor ihr euch bewegen könnt und der Char komplett auf den server geladen ist ESC drücken/Connection Verlieren. Dann werdet ihr gewiped.


 
wenn das stimmt, erklärt es natürlich einiges....


----------



## henderson m. (29. Januar 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> !. was is denn ein char wipe


 
Char Wipe:
Char = Charakter / Spielfigur / Dein Typ mit waffe
Wipe = Wischen / Abwischen / Wegwischen / Wegmachen / Löschen

Char + Wipe = Dein Typ mit Waffe + Wegmachen / Verlust deiner Spielfigur
Üblicherweiße wird diese Ausdrucksweise bei eintreten höherer Gewalt verwendet (wie z.B bei Datenbankloss, Serverproblemen, Patchresets) und nicht wenn man in einem Kugelhagel stilvoll stirbt.

Wenn ihr mal keine Serverliste in DayZ seht, macht mal ALT+TAB und öffnet ein NEUES firefox fenster und schaut ob euer eigentliches internet überhaupt noch geht 



D4rkResistance schrieb:


> .... da die meisten dieses Problem ja nicht haben. Also kann es z.B. am Router, an der Netzwerkkarte, am Wlan-Stick, an der Anschlussart oder wer weiß woran liegen!


 
Sehe ich nicht so. Ich glaube die meisten haben dieses Problem. Wissen darüber aber gar nicht bescheid. Das ist zu 100% ein Spielproblem, dass unbedingt gelöst werden muss. Ich habe einen sehr guten Router und eine 100mbit Leitung - der Router ist noch nie abgestürzt o.ä. Außerdem betrifft es den Router eigentlich auch nur indirekt. Es geht einfach nur irgendwie ein "Teil" des Internets nicht ^^ <- jedoch durch das Spiel verursacht. Eindeutig.


----------



## Brez$$z (29. Januar 2014)

Ich hatte vorher nur das Problem das die liste nicht geladen hat, Internet war immer voll da ohne jegliche Probleme.
Und seit dem letzten Patch läd die liste auch immer Brav


----------



## D4rkResistance (29. Januar 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> Sehe ich nicht so. Ich glaube die meisten haben dieses Problem. Wissen darüber aber gar nicht bescheid. Das ist zu 100% ein Spielproblem, dass unbedingt gelöst werden muss. Ich habe einen sehr guten Router und eine 100mbit Leitung - der Router ist noch nie abgestürzt o.ä. Außerdem betrifft es den Router eigentlich auch nur indirekt. Es geht einfach nur irgendwie ein "Teil" des Internets nicht ^^ <- jedoch durch das Spiel verursacht. Eindeutig.



Das klingt für mich eher wie ein Portfreigabeproblem? UPnP hast aber aktiviert oder? Evtl. hilft es auch die DayZ Standalone bzw. Steam Ports freizugeben?



Brez$$z schrieb:


> Ich hatte vorher nur das Problem das die liste  nicht geladen hat, Internet war immer voll da ohne jegliche Probleme.
> Und seit dem letzten Patch läd die liste auch immer Brav


 
Ja, so war es bei mir vor dem letzten Patch auch. Manchmal hat er mir einfach keine Server angezeigt. Das Problem hatten dann aber viele zeitgleich. Also wohl eher Hive-Serverprobleme. Seit dem letzten Patch ist dieser Bug aber auch bei mir weg! Internetdisconnects hatte ich aber auch vor dem Patch keine.


----------



## henderson m. (29. Januar 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Das klingt für mich eher wie ein Portfreigabeproblem? UPnP hast aber aktiviert oder? Evtl. hilft es auch die DayZ Standalone bzw. Steam Ports freizugeben?


 
hmm gute Frage...Also grundsätzlich funktioniert alles wunderbar bei mir. jedes andere spiel etc. Da ist dann halt die Frage warum ist das bei DayZ anders (alpha?) 
Aber mich störts nicht gravierend...das einzige was sie dringend in den griff bekommen sollten ist der char wipe...


----------



## Creeperio (29. Januar 2014)

ich habs mal ausprobiert und bei mir hab ich das Problem nicht... zum Glück

hab eine Fritz Box 7141... ports hab ich selbst freigegeben und funzt o.o


----------



## m4rshm4llow (29. Januar 2014)

Hatte noch nie einen Charwipe. Viele merken wohl nicht wenn sie von HC auf SC und umgekehrt wechseln oder einem Private Hive joinen.

Oder ist das wirklich ein Problem was einfach an mir vorbeigegangen ist?


----------



## henderson m. (29. Januar 2014)

m4rshm4llow schrieb:


> Hatte noch nie einen Charwipe. Viele merken wohl nicht wenn sie von HC auf SC und umgekehrt wechseln oder einem Private Hive joinen.
> 
> Oder ist das wirklich ein Problem was einfach an mir vorbeigegangen ist?



glaub mir, wir merken das schon wenn unser char gewiped wird und wir an der küste fresh spwnen...

sei einfach froh dass es dir noch nicht passiert ist.


----------



## Mewkew (29. Januar 2014)

Ich glaube eher er redet davon, das mancher sich einfach nicht genau mit den infos des servers beschäftigt, die im servername enthalten sind. Auf einigen steht ja z.b player-reset. Mein char-wipe könnte im endeffekt auch aus so einer dummheit entstanden sein, ich habe zu dem zeitpunkt nämlich nicht wirklich darauf geachtet ^^

Zum inet Problem bei dayz: Ich habe in den letzten tagen feststellen müssen, das sich seit dem neuen patch in dayz, mein browser zeitweise aufhängt und nur noch bestimmte seiten läd. Immer wenn ich dayz im hintergrund minimiert habe. Vor dem patch hatte ich nie solche probleme.


----------



## Dedde (29. Januar 2014)

ich bin am überlegen mir dayz oder rust zu holen. jetzt frage ich mal in "diesem" thread nach^^ 
welches würdet ihr empfehlen? wie ist das bei dayz wenn man mal geile ausrüstung und waffen gefunden hat und dann stirbt? alles weg? muss man immer auf dem gleichen server spielen oder ist die ausrüstung auch auf einem anderen server gespeichert?
Ist es auch so extrem mit den fps? Habe mal arma 2 probiert und hatte ca 30 fps.


----------



## lol2k (29. Januar 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> ich bin auf 2 sachen aufmerksam geworden in den letzten tagen:
> 
> 1. Anleitung für Char Wipes:
> Ihr müsst einen Server joinen und bevor ihr euch bewegen könnt und der Char komplett auf den server geladen ist ESC drücken/Connection Verlieren. Dann werdet ihr gewiped.



Bestätigt!


----------



## Joselman (29. Januar 2014)

Dedde schrieb:


> ich bin am überlegen mir dayz oder rust zu holen. jetzt frage ich mal in "diesem" thread nach^^
> welches würdet ihr empfehlen? wie ist das bei dayz wenn man mal geile ausrüstung und waffen gefunden hat und dann stirbt? alles weg? muss man immer auf dem gleichen server spielen oder ist die ausrüstung auch auf einem anderen server gespeichert?
> Ist es auch so extrem mit den fps? Habe mal arma 2 probiert und hatte ca 30 fps.


 
Ich spiele nur Day Z und rust kenne ich nur aus Videos. Day Z sieht gut aus. Rust sieht naja ich sag nix....

Empfehlung ja! tot = alles weg. Wo wäre sonst der Nervenkitzel? Du sollst dir gefälligst in die Hose scheissen bei dem Game und nicht wie ein Irrer durch die gegen rushen und Rambo spielen. 

Es gibt Server da ist dein Char an den Server gebunden aber die meisten sind übergreifend. Also du kannst mit dem Char auf verschiedenen Servern zocken.


----------



## efdev (29. Januar 2014)

lol2k schrieb:


> Bestätigt!


 
du hast hast das jetzt einfach mal ausprobiert ? 

aber gut zu wissen das es so funktioniert.
Nervig finde ich den bug mit der server liste den hab ich immer noch, manchmal kann ich 5-10 min warten bis mal halbwegs ein paar server angezeigt werden. (vielleicht ist auch mein billig internet schuld)


----------



## Dedde (29. Januar 2014)

Gibts bei dayz ne map wo man sich orientieren kann oder mit Freunden treffen?  
Oder vllcht ein bild das ich auf meinem 2. Monitor anzeigen lassen kann


----------



## sinchilla (29. Januar 2014)

> Gibts bei dayz ne map wo man sich orientieren kann oder mit Freunden treffen?
> Oder vllcht ein bild das ich auf meinem 2. Monitor anzeigen lassen kann



du kannst ingame ne map finden & nen kompass oder diese hier fürn dein 2ten moni nutzenDayZ Standalone Chernarus+ Map - DayZDB

mit freunden triffst du dich am besten parallel im ts & dann könnt ihr koodinieren wo ihr euch trefft( man spawnt immer woanders/ wenn du neu anfängst bzw. dort wo man sich ausgeloggt hat)


----------



## Parlec (29. Januar 2014)

efdev schrieb:


> Nervig finde ich den bug mit der server liste den hab ich immer noch, manchmal kann ich 5-10 min warten bis mal halbwegs ein paar server angezeigt werden. (vielleicht ist auch mein billig internet schuld)


 Vielleicht ist dann einfach dein Ping zu hoch - falls der nämlich über 100 ist, wird dir kein Server angezeigt. In den Filtereinstellungen kannst du das ändern.

@Dedde: Google mal "dayzdb.com chernarusplus", der erste Link müsste 'ne gute Map sein. Habe leider keinen Link parat :x

Edit: sinchilla war schneller.


----------



## sinchilla (29. Januar 2014)

> Vielleicht ist dann einfach dein Ping zu hoch - falls der nämlich über  100 ist, wird dir kein Server angezeigt. In den Filtereinstellungen  kannst du das ändern.


ich habs zu testzwecken bereits mit 500er ping im filter probiert das ergebnis is dasselbe

ts läuft einfach weiter & der rest des inets auch, nur die ports die dayz nutzt scheinen ne weile lang "blockiert" zu sein, man bekommt aufm desktop auch kein symbol dass das inet fehlt

& es müsste ja auch nen grund geben warum die ping so exorbitant ist...ich glaube nicht viele saugen beim zoggen weil das net so sinnvoll ist für spiele wo es auf ne halbwegs gute ping ankommt


----------



## Dedde (29. Januar 2014)

Ok danke jungs. Bin grd mit Handy on. Schaue dann am pc


----------



## efdev (29. Januar 2014)

hab nen lustigen bug mein Dayz ist gerade abgeschmiert als ich auf nem server einloggte, danach bin ich auf den selben server wieder, allerdings stand ich dort noch ein zweites mal aus schreck hab ich mich gerade selber erschossen kann mich aber leider nicht looten.


----------



## sinchilla (29. Januar 2014)

> hab nen lustigen bug mein Dayz ist gerade abgeschmiert als ich auf nem  server einloggte, danach bin ich auf den selben server wieder,  allerdings stand ich dort noch ein zweites mal aus schreck hab ich mich  gerade selber erschossen kann mich aber leider nicht looten.



begegnung der 3ten art würde ich sagen noch schlimmer wäre wenn dich dein anderes ich angesprochen hätte

spielst du hardcore? ich such grad kumpanen aber sind alle off im moment


----------



## efdev (29. Januar 2014)

ne sry im moment erstmal normal werde aber die tage auf hc umsteigen hab nur nicht so viel lust/zeit zum zocken.


----------



## alban2 (29. Januar 2014)

Ist ein Zusammenspiel ohne Ts möglich ?

Da ich nicht wirklich einer bin der gern im Ts andauernd mit anderen Leuten spricht,bin ich da eher gezwungen allein zu spielen :c.

Macht es allein überhaupt fun ?


----------



## Jack77 (29. Januar 2014)

efdev schrieb:


> hab nen lustigen bug mein Dayz ist gerade abgeschmiert als ich auf nem server einloggte, danach bin ich auf den selben server wieder, allerdings stand ich dort noch ein zweites mal aus schreck hab ich mich gerade selber erschossen kann mich aber leider nicht looten.


 
hehe, wie geil... gehört eigentlich auf seite 1  *joke


----------



## MezZo_Mix (29. Januar 2014)

efdev schrieb:


> hab nen lustigen bug mein Dayz ist gerade abgeschmiert als ich auf nem server einloggte, danach bin ich auf den selben server wieder, allerdings stand ich dort noch ein zweites mal aus schreck hab ich mich gerade selber erschossen kann mich aber leider nicht looten.


 
Den bug den du gefunden hast ist leider leicht reproduzierbar, Ich sag aber nicht wie  Will ja niemanden dazu bewegen


----------



## efdev (29. Januar 2014)

ich bin mir auch ziemlich sicher wie es geht allerdings genutzt hat es bei mir nichts weil die leich nicht lootbar war.


----------



## m4rshm4llow (29. Januar 2014)

alban2 schrieb:


> Ist ein Zusammenspiel ohne Ts möglich ?
> 
> Da ich nicht wirklich einer bin der gern im Ts andauernd mit anderen Leuten spricht,bin ich da eher gezwungen allein zu spielen :c.
> 
> Macht es allein überhaupt fun ?


 
Also in einer Gruppe wird das Spiel direkt viel spaßiger. Ich spiele nie allein DayZ.

Was ist denn dein Problem mit TS? Kein Headset?


----------



## alban2 (29. Januar 2014)

Ne Headset ist kein problem, bin halt nicht einer der beim spielen andauernd mit anderen spricht,net meine Sache ^^.


----------



## efdev (29. Januar 2014)

du musst ja nicht reden ^^


----------



## MezZo_Mix (29. Januar 2014)

efdev schrieb:


> ich bin mir auch ziemlich sicher wie es geht allerdings genutzt hat es bei mir nichts weil die leich nicht lootbar war.


 
Doch looten kann man die. Musst die vorher töten also bei mir konnte ich sie Looten. So oft wie mir das Passiert ist hahaah


----------



## efdev (29. Januar 2014)

mhh komisch hab glaube ich ein magazin von der pistole in den kopf geballert, war dann wohl noch nicht tot aber ist auch egal 15min später hab ich selbstmord begangen.

wollte mal wieder von vorne anfangen um zu schauen was sich so genändert hat


----------



## MezZo_Mix (29. Januar 2014)

Manchmal tu ich das auch, Da hab ich einfach mal lust neu anzufangen warum auch immer hahaha


----------



## henderson m. (29. Januar 2014)

alban2 schrieb:


> Ist ein Zusammenspiel ohne Ts möglich ?  Da ich nicht wirklich einer bin der gern im Ts andauernd mit anderen Leuten spricht,bin ich da eher gezwungen allein zu spielen :c.  Macht es allein überhaupt fun ?


  ...Nein

Bist noch nen kid? Kein problem bist nicht der einzige unter 16 jährige ^^ oder kein headset? Oder schläft mutti noch nebenan? Kennen wir doch alles


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (29. Januar 2014)

Hey Leute,  

Hab das Problem mit der Maus einschränken können. 
Nun eine weitere Frage 

Wie finde ich einen Tag Server, wo mal keine Nacht herrscht?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (29. Januar 2014)

In dem du INGAME die Server nach Uhrzeit sortierst . Hier und da könnte aber ein Server Nacht sein obwohl er Tag ist. Oder ganz einfach an der Kennzeichnung "24/7 Day Time" oder so


----------



## sinchilla (30. Januar 2014)

> Wie finde ich einen Tag Server, wo mal keine Nacht herrscht?


ab 8.00 uhr isses net mehr dunkel ab 18.00 uhr etwa dunkel...dazwischen isses etwas anders also man sieht mehr & so...



> Ist ein Zusammenspiel ohne Ts möglich ?  Da ich nicht wirklich einer bin  der gern im Ts andauernd mit anderen Leuten spricht,bin ich da eher  gezwungen allein zu spielen :c.  Macht es allein überhaupt fun ?


wenn du spass haben willst, spiele mit anderen! ich bin eig. auch so ein alleinezogger...aber der soziale aspekt is in dayz doch recht groß! natürlich kannst du auch alleine spielen & dir jede dose thunfisch & pipsi alleine in den rachen schieben aber glaube es macht mehr spass in der gruppe. deine freunde sehen mehr als du & können ihr loot teilen wenn du not am mann hast. ich wäre längst net so oft drauf gegangen mit freunden sei es durch durst/ hunger/ krankheit oder einfach nur ein fremden zu sehen welcher dir net freundlich gesinnt ist

der eig. sinn des spiels ( welcher momentan eher rudimentär vorhanden ist ) dreht sich darum zu teilen & ein gemeinsamen vorteil daraus zu erhaschen...na klar kann man das alles auch alleine bewerkstelligen aber es ist schwer ein haus zu bauen wenn du nur maurer bist & an der elektrik scheiterst


----------



## henderson m. (30. Januar 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> ab 8.00 uhr isses net mehr dunkel ab 18.00 uhr etwa dunkel...dazwischen isses etwas anders also man sieht mehr & so...  wenn du spass haben willst, spiele mit anderen! ich bin eig. auch so ein alleinezogger...aber der soziale aspekt is in dayz doch recht groß! natürlich kannst du auch alleine spielen & dir jede dose thunfisch & pipsi alleine in den rachen schieben aber glaube es macht mehr spass in der gruppe. deine freunde sehen mehr als du & können ihr loot teilen wenn du not am mann hast. ich wäre längst net so oft drauf gegangen mit freunden sei es durch durst/ hunger/ krankheit oder einfach nur ein fremden zu sehen welcher dir net freundlich gesinnt ist  der eig. sinn des spiels ( welcher momentan eher rudimentär vorhanden ist ) dreht sich darum zu teilen & ein gemeinsamen vorteil daraus zu erhaschen...na klar kann man das alles auch alleine bewerkstelligen aber es ist schwer ein haus zu bauen wenn du nur maurer bist & an der elektrik scheiterst



Schön gesagt sinchilla, mir kommen fast die tränen 
Das drucke ich jetzt aus und häng über meinem bett auf zum einschlafen


----------



## sinchilla (30. Januar 2014)

> Schön gesagt sinchilla, mir kommen fast die tränen
> Das drucke ich jetzt aus und häng über meinem bett auf zum einschlafen


altes lästermaul! dann schreibs doch in deinen worten ich glaube ich habe die quintessenz erfasst oder glaubt jemand was anderes? the lone soldier is net so geil wenn nen 4er squad dich sieht bevor du dein thunfisch verdaut hast


----------



## Shicehaufen (30. Januar 2014)

Gerade auf Twitter gefunden. Patchnotes und Infos für den nächsten Beta branch.

http://pastebin.com/XpEkSTXM


----------



## D4rkResistance (30. Januar 2014)

Da hab ich heute mal meinen Hardcore-Char angefangen, ne nette M4 von Henderson geschenkt bekommen, um dann auf dem Airfield in Balota nem Server-Hopper zu begegnen. Zu meinem Glück war er AFK! Ein gezielter Kopfschuss und sein Gear gehörte mir. 

Frag mich echt wozu man ~ 400x Mosin Muni brauche? Habe nichts davon mitgenommen.

Inzwischen hab ich volles Gear, Nahrung und Munition. Wenngleich ich die 1st-Person-Perspektive immer noch verstörend finde. 

Und hier ein Screenshots von vor 5min. 

*Titel: Thunfisch-Power!!!!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lol2k (30. Januar 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Frag mich echt wozu man ~ 400x Mosin Muni brauche? Habe nichts davon mitgenommen.



Ich kenn da jnd. der gar nicht genug Munni bei sich tragen konnte. 



D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Inzwischen hab ich volles Gear, Nahrung und Munition. Wenngleich ich die 1st-Person-Perspektive immer noch verstörend finde.



Der D4rk auf einem Hardcore Server - dass ich das noch erleben darf! 
Stay alive Thunfisch Man! 

*

Edit*

Interessantes Detail der Patchnotes [Release "Stable Build": 05.02 - 07.02]

_- Login: Player queuing system introduced. *Penalty waiting time added for switching server or disconnecting a server quickly. *_


----------



## Creeperio (30. Januar 2014)

zocken also grad alle nur noch HC hier? komme grad mir vor wie der einzigste Regular Spieler, wenn ich hier so mitlese o.o


----------



## cap82 (30. Januar 2014)

Nope, bin auch auf Regular unterwegs.


----------



## Creeperio (30. Januar 2014)

perfekt! also darf ich noch hoffen und weiter aufm regu spielen

Hatte gestern mein equipment so hinbekommen das ich ohne Rucksack gut durchkomme x) muss ich nur hin und wieder eine Tour öfters machen, um die Vorräte aufzustocken aber es funktioniert gut und ich bin nicht mehr ganz so auffällig mit dem Rucksack


----------



## KornDonat (30. Januar 2014)

Ich werd auch weiterhin aufm regular Server zocken, dafür ist mir die 3rd Person Ansicht einfach zu heilig


----------



## henderson m. (30. Januar 2014)

zack bumm headshot sag ich dazu


----------



## Creeperio (30. Januar 2014)

KornDonat heut mal wieder ne chillige Runde?


----------



## KornDonat (30. Januar 2014)

Können wir machen


----------



## Noctai (30. Januar 2014)

Moin, hab jetzt die Standalone nun ca 20 Stunden (an)gezockt. Mein erstes Fazit: I Like it 

Erst mal hat es ne ganze weile gedauert, bis ich die perfekten Grafik Einstellungen für mich gefunden habe.
Danach lief es so einigermaßen flüssig. Ich hoffe ja das es in 1-2 Jahren, Perfomance Technisch etwas runder laufen wird.

Habe bereits wirklich viele lustige und Traurige dinge in DayZ Standalone erleben dürfen. 
Von Ballereien in Cherno bis hin zum Verlust von neu kennen gelernten Freunden ^^

Macht laune, momentan bin ich zwar tot. Und habe alles verloren, war wirklich gut ausgerüstet, zumindest für meine Verhältnisse 
Naja jetzt erstmal wieder bissl "abfrusten" dann gehts sicherlich in eine neue Runde DayZ. Vielleicht sieht oder Schießt (<-hoffentlich nicht) man sich ja mal.


----------



## efdev (30. Januar 2014)

ja bei der performance ist das so eine sache ich glaube die wird auch in 2 jahren nicht so viel besser sein als jetzt.


----------



## mist3r89 (30. Januar 2014)

ich bin online, will jemand ne runde mit mir drehen?
ich bin immer richtung süden gelaufen, und hab da irgendwie eine Burg gefunden, schöne aussicht, das Paradies der Sniper... weiss jemand wo ich bin? ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noctai (30. Januar 2014)

efdev schrieb:


> ja bei der performance ist das so eine sache ich glaube die wird auch in 2 jahren nicht so viel besser sein als jetzt.



hoffen wir das beste, weil so ist echt nicht schön, vor allem in Städten wie cherno usw.


----------



## Creeperio (30. Januar 2014)

mal so eine Frage in die Runde, findet ihr noch Messer oder Dosenöffner? ich such seit 2 Tagen nach etwas aber ich find von beiden nichts

das einzige was ich fand war nen Combat Knife.... das zurzeit die Funktion hat einfach nur zu existieren xD man kann damit rein gar nichts anfangen o.o


----------



## Robonator (30. Januar 2014)

Küchenmesser und Schraubenzieher habe ich gefunden, Dosenöffner und co allerdings nicht mehr. 
Dabei habe ich nun schon zwei mal die Ostküste abgeklappert  
Ebenso wenig Munition tu ich finden. Hab jetzt ne vollgemoddete Mosin. Alles pristine nur das LR fehlt. Munition? 29 Schuss. Mehr gabs nicht


----------



## henderson m. (30. Januar 2014)

Ich hab soviel dosenöffner und mosin LR scopes dass ich sie gestern schon an bambis verschenken musste...


----------



## Learcor (30. Januar 2014)

Ich hab erst gestern einen Dosenöffner gefunden und zwar im nordöstlichen Airfield. Dafür finde ich kein Long Range Scope für die Mosin. Hab jetzt zwei mal jede Military Base und Airfield gelootet, aber ohne Erfolg. Kann man das Scope sonst noch wo bekommen?

Nebenbei eine nette Story:
Ein Freund und ich laufen gestern auf einem Server mit nur 10 Spielern zum Airfield nördlich von Vybor. Dauert auch nicht lange und der erste Spieler läuft uns über den Weg. Wir waren beide hin und hergerissen zwischen töten und lebenlassen. Naja am Ende durfte der arme Kerl leben. Etwas später laufen meine Freund und ich durch einen Wald bei Novy Sobor, der Server immer noch verdammt leer, da rennen plötzlich zwei andere Spieler ca. 50 Meter vor uns aus dem Wald und sprinten so einen kleinen Feldweg entlang. Wir erstmal das Gewehr weggepackt und wie blöde den beiden nachgelaufen. 2 Dörfer weiter bleiben die beiden dann vor nem Ortsschild stehen (hatten sicher ne Karte offen und wollten die weitere Route planen). Der Eine kniet also nur da und der Andere "bewacht" ihn und schaut sich mit ner Mosin in der Hand um. Mein Freund und ich liegen etwas oberhalb der Straße auf einem Feld. Ich dacht eh schon, dass es das gewesen sei, aber naja der Typ hat uns echt nicht gesehen. Also ich meine M4 ausgepackt und mein Freund seine Mosin. Er zielt auf den rechten und ich nehm den Linken. Langsam bis drei gezählt und BOOM, beide gleichzeitig tot.
Ich bin ja eig ehr der nette Spieler der dann auch schonmal Nahrung an wildfremde verteilt, aber das war echt die Beste Aktion, die ich bis jetzt durchgezogen haben. Die armen Typen, die wir da erschossen haben, können einem schon irgendwie leid tun. Wie hoch ist schon die Chance mitten im Nirgendwo erschossen zu werden, auf einem Server auf dem nur 10 Leute zocken....und dann auch noch schön beide gleichzeitig tot, damit ja keine Chance auf Gegenwehr besteht. 
Naja, wer sich die Mühe gemacht hat und das gelesen hat, dem Danke ich und naja die Story wollte ich einfach los werden.


----------



## efdev (30. Januar 2014)

ich hab ne thunfisch dose und ganz viel anderen dosen fraß gefunden, allerdings nichts zu öffnen.
mhh mal schauen heute abend spiel ich vielleicht wieder und komm dann mal aufs ts.


----------



## Jack77 (30. Januar 2014)

Ich mag so DayZ Geschichten, bitte immer mehr davon....


----------



## mist3r89 (30. Januar 2014)

will niemand online kommen?


----------



## Jogi86 (30. Januar 2014)

Für alle dies noch nicht wissen:

Du gehst auf Konfigurieren -> Steuerung -> Zuordnung dann steht da Infantry Movement da wählst du Interact aus Scrollst ein bisschen runter dann Zwischen Salutieren und Ergeben ist so ein offenes Feld, dann belegst du da eine Taste.

Wird euch amüsieren ;D

ps: die es schon kennen Bitte nicht verraten.


----------



## mist3r89 (30. Januar 2014)

du meinst f1 f2 f3 und dementsprechend f4?


----------



## KornDonat (30. Januar 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> will niemand online kommen?


 
Es gibt auch Leute die Arbeiten müssen


----------



## henderson m. (30. Januar 2014)

Jogi86 schrieb:


> Für alle dies noch nicht wissen:  Du gehst auf Konfigurieren -> Steuerung -> Zuordnung dann steht da Infantry Movement da wählst du Interact aus Scrollst ein bisschen runter dann Zwischen Salutieren und Ergeben ist so ein offenes Feld, dann belegst du da eine Taste.  Wird euch amüsieren ;D  ps: die es schon kennen Bitte nicht verraten.



Ach jogi das kennt doch jeder


----------



## Jogi86 (30. Januar 2014)

Ok,ok....dann weißt wenigstens welche taste ich benütz wenn wir uns mal ingame treffen ;D ;D

vl passts ja heut.


----------



## Creeperio (30. Januar 2014)

mal so eine kleine Geschichte von mir, wo ich von Serverhoppern überrascht wurde xD

ich war fresh gespawnt und hatte mir am Vortag equipment zusammen gelootet und wollte dann unter Vybor in die Military Base

Am nächsten Tag startete ich von Balota, auf einem Nacht server,  und lief erstmal gen osten und von der einen Stadt dann Richtung Norden um zur Military Base zu kommen

Alles soweit so gut ich bin dann auch der 1. Military Base angekommen und hab die Krankenhäuser gelootet. Da fand ich ne Magnum und einige Kleinigkeiten und zog dann die westliche Straße hoch und verlief mich, kurz drauf war ich aufeinmal in einer Stadt angekommen und fand zwei Baracken und ein Gefängnis vor. Alle drei hatten die Türen zu. Zuerst ging ich ins Gefängnis und lootete alles zusammen was ich für brauchbar befand..... als ich dann im zweiten Stockwerk grad wieder das Gebäude verlassen wollte, höre ich ein husten... ich zog mich in den raum mit den Betten zurück und holte die Magnum raus, für die hatte ich nur ingesamt 11 Schuss.

Aufjedenfall lief jemand die Treppe hoch und da stand jemand dann da... sah total gruselig aus mit seiner weißen Maske. der guckte mich an und ich ihn. als er bemerkte das ich den Revolver in der Hand hatte, schrie er was ingame und wollte die axt ziehen. ich hab nicht lang gewartet und versetzte ihm zwei Schüsse, er ist draufhin aufeinmal verschwunden. ich dachte mir"ok er ist ausgeloggt und nun vorsichtig aber Hauptsache raus ".

ich tastete mich durch die Dunkelheit die treppe runter und sah aufeinmal eine leiche da liegend... der typ mit der Axt, ich durchsuchte ihn fand aber nur krämpel und unnötiges ( an der stelle fragte ich mich
wer soviel mist mit sich rumträgt)

danach spähte ich durch das gitter. schien alles frei und sprintete zur Baracke und wollte durch die nun offene Tür rennen.

aufeinmal renn ich aufeinmal gegen eine schattige Gestalt, diese hatte mich gar nicht bemerkt, diese hatte eine M4 und im Anschlag aus einem Fenster zielend.

ich verpasste dem Herren, wie seinem Kollegen einen Schuss. Der ging nicht sofort zu Boden, und erschreckte sich dermaßen das er durch die Baracke geballert hat. ich war noch unversehrt und haute dem Rambo zwei weitere treffer rein, wo er dann endlich zu Boden ging. 
ich ging dann durch die Baracke und fand zwei weitere Typen in Vollaustattung.

der hat echt seine zwei Kollegen, durch das schreckhafte schießen, mit der m4 umgemäht... ich guckte mir die player liste an und sah das 5 leute mit einem Clan Tag auf dem Server waren. ich schätzte das es genau die waren, fragte mich aber innerlich wo der fünfte war. ich lootete die anderen... nur einer hatte Munition für die m4, die anderen hatten diese nur als Abschreckung in den Händen. 

ich entfernte mich von dem Ort und lief Richtung Norden, ein Fehler den aufeinmal stand Nummer fünf vor mir... und ich mit blanken Händen xD naja er schreibte mir das es ein fehler war und bumm es wurde schwarz... tja lustig xDD

sorry für die Rechtschreibfehler.. auf dem Handy ist das etwas schwierig


----------



## Robonator (30. Januar 2014)

Schade aber auch das du den 5. nicht erwischt hast. Hätt ich den Typen gegönnt 
Aber das der eine seine Kollegen umgemäht hat, war ja göttlich xD


----------



## Jack77 (30. Januar 2014)

hehe, auch nicht schlecht...
Ich denke die haben sich vorher schon in der Baracke gegenseitig umgemäht.

Die Magnum ist echt auf kurze Entfernung nicht schlecht, hat schon mal jemand mit einer abgesägten Schrotflinte einen umgenietet?  Würde mich mal Interessieren ob da 1 Körpertreffer reicht...


PS. falls es jemanden Interessiert: 
Ich hab gestern mal mit den Spraydosen rumgefummelt, bei der M4 kann man das Schulterteil sowie bestimmte Magazine (die langen 40er glaub ich) auch anpinseln..
Ende KW6, wenn der nächste Patch kommt, kann man wohl die gesamte M4 besprühen.
Und die weapon cleaning kit`s funktionieren nur, wenn man vorher alle attachments von der Waffe entfernt....


----------



## Creeperio (30. Januar 2014)

Jack das hab ich auch vermutet
aber mir dann folgende Fragen gestellt :
warum hab ich vorher nicht die Schüsse gehört? weil der ort ja vorher nicht besucht war. ich hätte die sonst gehört,  hätte jemand vorher geballert.

zudem waren die ein Team^^ 

war schon ne cool aktion

nur Fazit: niemals verletzt durch die Nacht laufen oder so... das hört man echt krass laut und deutlich. sonst hätte ich den ersten gar nicht bemerkt


----------



## Learcor (30. Januar 2014)

Gute Story Creeperio.

Da fällt mir auch wieder ne gute Geschichte ein.  Ich war alleine Richtung nordöstliches Airfield unterwegs. Dort angekommen hab ich schon die offenen Türen gesehen und sicherheiltshalber schonmal die Axt in die Hände genommen. Langsam langsam schleich ich da oben von Haus zu Haus und hab wirklich gar nix gefunden, da war alles schon leer gelootet. Schließlich schleich ich zum letzten Haus hin und seh schun Füße durch die Wand durch ragen. Also erstmal mit der Axt auf die Füße geschlagen wie verrückt.  
Kurz darauf wage ich einen Blick ums Eck und sehe die erste Leiche komplett mit Mosin, Rucksack und andere Militärausrüstung. Ich natürlich von der Gier gepackt schleich mich weiter vor um den Typ zu looten. Bei der Leiche angekommen seh ich kurz Richtung Hauseingang und hab einen halben Herzinfakt gekriegt. Da lagen ohne Witz noch 3 Typen komplett ausgerüstet. Also erstmal alle 4 gelootet und mich schon gefreut wie Sau an so viel Ausrüstung gekommen zu sein. Anschließend noch schnell ins Haus gelaufen und noch ne Leiche gefunden. Bisher also alles verdammt gut gelaufen für mich, doch dann hör ich plötzlich stimmen und kurz darauf stehen zwei Bambis vor mir.
Im ersten Moment wollte ich denen eigentlich nix tun, doch dann begannen die beiden die Leichen zu looten und leider konnte ich nicht alle Waffen aufsammeln und naja, als der Erste eine M4 in die Hand nahm hab ich sie beide umgelegt...
Keine 5 min später hör ich dann schon wieder Schritt. Diesmal aber einer mit Gewehr. Erstmal beide nur aufeinander gezielt, doch dann  fängt auch der an die Leichen zu looten. Ich total im Blutrausche denke mir, dass das die Chance wäre auch noch diesen Typen die Lichter aus zu Knipsen. Leider hab ich den nicht gut getroffen, sodass er, zwar blutend, weglaufen konnte. Aus Panik hab ich mich dann im nächsten Haus hinter der Tür versteckt.
Nach ein paar Minuten meint der Typ dann auf Deutsch via Chat, dass ich mit erhobenen Händen rauskommen soll und er mich dann auch nicht erschießen würde (Na klar!). Ich, erstmal im Haus geblieben, schreib dann halt noch etwas mit den Typen und dann meint der plötzlich ob ich die alle getötet hätte. Um meine Haut zu retten schreib ich dann halt so, dass ich nur die letzten beiden getötet hätte (das war ja auch so), weil die mich angegriffen hätten. Nur dann meint der Typ so, dass das seine Freunde gewesen sind....
Gott sei Dank bin ich da nicht rausgegangen, denn der hätte mich 1000% erschossen. Also noch ein paar Minuten im Haus gewartet, dann langsam die Tür aufgemacht, meine Beine in die Hand genommen und los gelaufen wie ein Verrückter

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/102670-creeperio.html


----------



## PriQ (30. Januar 2014)

Zum Thema Schrotflinte:
http://youtu.be/T0zK4jPB0Yc
Bei 20:50 etwa.
War allerdings die abgesägte Variante. Aber trotzdem: der erste Schuss trifft garnicht und der zweite ist definitiv nicht tödlich gewesen! Und das aus der Entfernung.. Ich würde mich nicht zu sehr auf das Teil verlassen :p

Wenn dann mit dem nächsten Patch ruinierte Sachen nicht mehr verwendet werden können, gleichzeitig aber ALLES ruiniert ist wenn man auf jemanden schießt und zudem noch die Spawnrate von Rucksäcken vermindert werden soll.. Hm. Das wird haarig!


----------



## Creeperio (30. Januar 2014)

PnQ ich hab meinen Rucksack abgelegt und hab so alles Notwendige um zu überleben in den anderen slots 

hab aber auch eine Weste, 8 Slot Hose, und nen Tactical Jacket an mit 8 Slots. 

Eine Mosin im Schlepptau inklusive Axt und genug Munition^^ Essen und Trinken dazu nen Sanipack 

Das wird erstmal so reichen, zu dem mich die Dinger nerven weil die so groß und auffällig sind! ist aber Geschmackssache hier

edit : ich weiß. es ging dir um die Sache ruiniert und nicht allgemein um Rucksäcke  wollt aber nur sagen das es auch ohne geht


----------



## knusperzwieback (30. Januar 2014)

alban2 schrieb:


> Ist ein Zusammenspiel ohne Ts möglich ?
> Da ich nicht wirklich einer bin der gern im Ts andauernd mit anderen Leuten spricht,bin ich da eher gezwungen allein zu spielen :c.
> Macht es allein überhaupt fun ?


 
Kommt drauf an was für ein Typ du bist. Ich hab jetzt ca. 70 Stunden auf dem Tacho, nur allein gespielt und hatte meinen Spaß.
Sicher macht es in der Gruppe möglicherweise mehr Spaß, aber ich spiele es als Endzeitspiel in der ich allein versuche zu überleben. So kann ich auch frei entscheiden wo ich als nächstes hinlaufe, wo und wie lange ich Pause mache usw.

Sicherlich werde ich auch dennächst mal schauen wie es sich in einer kleinen Gruppe spielt, aber Spaß kann man in dem Spiel auf jeden Fall auch alleine haben. 

EDIT: Wenn sie irgendwann Sachen wie Basen bauen usw. integrieren sieht die Sache wohl wieder ganz anders aus. Schaun ma mal. *g*


----------



## henderson m. (30. Januar 2014)

knusperzwieback schrieb:


> EDIT: Wenn sie irgendwann Sachen wie Basen bauen usw. integrieren sieht die Sache wohl wieder ganz anders aus. Schaun ma mal. *g*


 
jaja dann kommen sie alle angekrochen ....


----------



## mist3r89 (30. Januar 2014)

Also ich hab eigentlich reden mit anderen auch nicht gerne und so... aber muss trotzdem sagen, in die Gruppe spielen macht trotzdem mehr spass für mich zumindest.
Allerdings gibts die möglichkeit in TS ohne Mikrofon auch messages zu schrieben...
ansonsten einfach zuhören mitlaufen, damit du weisst was gerade passiert, oder Befehle warnehmen kannst, und vielleicht im notfall einfach mal reinschreien


----------



## vitelotso (30. Januar 2014)

knusperzwieback schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an was für ein Typ du bist. Ich hab jetzt ca. 70 Stunden auf dem Tacho, nur allein gespielt und hatte meinen Spaß.
> Sicher macht es in der Gruppe möglicherweise mehr Spaß, aber ich spiele es als Endzeitspiel in der ich allein versuche zu überleben. So kann ich auch frei entscheiden wo ich als nächstes hinlaufe, wo und wie lange ich Pause mache usw.
> 
> Sicherlich werde ich auch dennächst mal schauen wie es sich in einer kleinen Gruppe spielt, aber Spaß kann man in dem Spiel auf jeden Fall auch alleine haben.
> ...


 
Bin auch immer alleine unterwegs!!! Und ich kann dir nur zustimmen macht trotzdem riesen Spaß 

@alban2
Spiele auch nur ohne TS! Da meine Frau während ich zocke meistens neben mir hockt und Fern sieht ;-D
Aber bin auf jeden fall der Meinung, dass wenn mann allein unterwegs ist, dass Game auch spaß macht!


----------



## Robonator (30. Januar 2014)

> Spiele auch nur ohne TS! Da meine Frau während ich zocke meistens neben mir hockt und Fern sieht ;-D


Push to talk ftw.


----------



## henderson m. (30. Januar 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> Push to talk ftw.


 
was hat das mit Push to talk zu tun ? Bei mir guckt meine frau auch manchmal tv und dann redet man halt einfach nix.... ob mit push to talk oder ohne. ftw


----------



## vitelotso (30. Januar 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> was hat das mit Push to talk zu tun ? Bei mir guckt meine frau auch manchmal tv und dann redet man halt einfach nix.... ob mit push to talk oder ohne. ftw


 
Jo, Danke  
Genau das meinte ich damit!!!


----------



## Robonator (30. Januar 2014)

Ich dacht es wäre andersherum, das er nicht wollte das man die ganzen Fernsehgeräusche etc hört. 
Btw Satzzeichen sind keine Rudeltiere


----------



## D4rkResistance (30. Januar 2014)

Moin,

also erstmal an alle, die jetzt denken, dass ich hier nur noch HC zocke. Ich hab damit gestern mal angefangen, weil halt viele nur HC spielen und ich nicht alleine Regular spielen wollte. Also habe ich jetzt zwei Chars. Einen um mit Regular Spielern zu zocken und einen für die HC-Spieler. Nachdem ich gestern ~ 3h Hardcore gezockt habe, hatte ich das Spiel irgendwann ausgemacht. 

Habe dann später nochmal alleine Regular gespielt, um mal eine Bambi-Fütterungs-Aktion zu starten. Also sämtliches Essen aufgegessen, um noch eine Summer-Hunter-Pants, nen Revolver und ne Packung Kellog's mitnehmen zu können. Und dann bin ich losgelaufen...von Lopatino, durch Vibor, Richtung Stary....und dann plötztlich zwischen Kabanino und Stary sehe ich in etwa 300m einen Spieler auf mich zulaufen. Er sieht mich auch. Wir bleiben beide kurz stehen. Er zieht vorsichtshalber seine Schrotflinte, ich meine M4; beide Waffen aber gesenkt. Ich gehe langsam auf ihn zu, mache die Q/E-Friendly-Bewegung, er tut es ebenfalls. Ich gehe weiter auf ihn zu und laber ihn via Voice-Chat an. Er antwortet mir und mir kommen ins Gespräch. Ich fordere ihn auf, aus Eigensicherheit, bitte seine Schrotflinte wegzustecken. Er tut es. Ich frage ihn, ob er etwas benötigt und gab ihm anschließend 15x .45er Munition, ne Dose Bohnen und eine Soda! Wir quatschten noch ein bisschen, dann trennten sich unsere Wege. Boa, das war so ein sau schönes Erlebnis *-*!

Naja, es sollte allerdings auch anders kommen. Ich renne also weiter durch Stary und sehe am Ortsausgang einen weiteren Typen, der grade mit seiner Feueraxt Zombies hackte. Ich ging auf ihn zu und laberte ihn aus ~ 50m via Voice-Chat an, dass ich friendly bin und ihm nichts tue. Er sieht mich, rennt panisch hinter ein Haus, zieht seine M4 (hatte ich übersehen) und legt sich ins hohe Gras. Ich gehe näher auf ihn zu, so das zwischen uns nur noch ein undurchsichtig, hoher Holzzaun stand. Ich redete permanent auf ihn ein, dass ich ihn nicht töten werde, es schon längst getan hätte, wenn ich wollte und so weiter. Aber er reagierte null auf meine Aussagen. Dann stand er plötzlich auf, M4 im Anschlag und wollte um den Zaun herumgehen. Ich nur via Voice-Chat "Stupid Asshole!", zwei Schritte nach rechts, mit E hinter den Zaun geguckt....BAM! Typ instant tot! 

Wie kann man nur so dumm sein? Ganz ehrlich!?


----------



## vitelotso (30. Januar 2014)

Tja wer nicht hören will muss fühlen ;-D


----------



## mist3r89 (30. Januar 2014)

hihi naja immerhin hast du es probiert ihn nicht zu töten 
Ich bin im Regular drin, die HC naja... passt schon mir gefällt die 3rd Ansicht einfach besser...
Bin auf einem day server mit 3 Spieler ca... Elektro... Da sind noch 2-3 Zombies auf der STrasse die ih mit der Mosin gesehen habe, sitze glücklich im Wald und trau mich nicht in die Stadt rein zu gehen^^
Will nicht jemand mitkommen??


----------



## henderson m. (30. Januar 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Wie kann man nur so dumm sein? Ganz ehrlich!?



er hatte wahrscheinlich immer nur "töten" verstanden aufgrund seiner billigen kopfhörer ^^



mist3r89 schrieb:


> Bin auf einem day server mit 3 Spieler ca... Elektro...und trau mich nicht in die Stadt rein zu gehen^^
> Will nicht jemand mitkommen??



lol bei 3 Spieler am Server hast du Angst dich zu bewegen ? lol ...


----------



## Robonator (30. Januar 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> hihi naja immerhin hast du es probiert ihn nicht zu töten
> Ich bin im Regular drin, die HC naja... passt schon mir gefällt die 3rd Ansicht einfach besser...
> Bin auf einem day server mit 3 Spieler ca... Elektro... Da sind noch 2-3 Zombies auf der STrasse die ih mit der Mosin gesehen habe, sitze glücklich im Wald und trau mich nicht in die Stadt rein zu gehen^^
> Will nicht jemand mitkommen??


 
Dayserver. 3 Spieler. Und du traust dich nicht nach Elektro? hmmm. Okaaay. Wenn du auch ins TS kommst dann geb ich dir deckung


----------



## Jack77 (30. Januar 2014)

funktioniert das denn jetzt mit einem Char auf hc, und einen auf regular?


----------



## henderson m. (30. Januar 2014)

Jack77 schrieb:


> funktioniert das denn jetzt mit einem Char auf hc, und einen auf regular?



Ja 2 seperate builds


----------



## Keksdose12 (30. Januar 2014)

Mir is grad was echt blödes passiert  ich bin mitten in der pampa nach einem kleinen dorf auf einmal kreuzt einer meinen weg ohne mich zu sehen. Also mosin raus. geschossen. Erster schuss daneben. Er bleibt stehen. Zweiter schuss instant tot. Ich lauf hin. Will ihn looten. Geht nicht werd vom server geschmissen. Wieder einloggen leiche weg meine sachen noch da  was war das ? Hab ich den admin gekillt und der hat mich gekickt ?


----------



## RavionHD (30. Januar 2014)

Keksdose12 schrieb:


> Mir is grad was echt blödes passiert  ich bin mitten in der pampa nach einem kleinen dorf auf einmal kreuzt einer meinen weg ohne mich zu sehen. Also mosin raus. geschossen. Erster schuss daneben. Er bleibt stehen. Zweiter schuss instant tot. Ich lauf hin. Will ihn looten. Geht nicht werd vom server geschmissen. Wieder einloggen leiche weg meine sachen noch da  was war das ? Hab ich den admin gekillt und der hat mich gekickt ?


 
Eventuell ein Server Restart.


----------



## henderson m. (30. Januar 2014)

Keksdose12 schrieb:


> Mir is grad was echt blödes passiert  ich bin mitten in der pampa nach einem kleinen dorf auf einmal kreuzt einer meinen weg ohne mich zu sehen. Also mosin raus. geschossen. Erster schuss daneben. Er bleibt stehen. Zweiter schuss instant tot. Ich lauf hin. Will ihn looten. Geht nicht werd vom server geschmissen. Wieder einloggen leiche weg meine sachen noch da  was war das ? Hab ich den admin gekillt und der hat mich gekickt ?


 
nein im gegensatz zu den modernen shootern alá counterstrike oder bf steht nirgends wer wen getötet hat.
Außer du hast davor chat verwendet und dich mit ihm unterhalten.
Du hattest einfach serverrestart - ist einfach pech.Kann dir jederzeit passiern. Wird dir wieder passieren...Gewöhn dich dran...


----------



## Keksdose12 (30. Januar 2014)

Und wenn der admin den restart iniziert hat ? Um mich zu trollen quasi ? Bzw. Kommen bei jedem restart neue sachen ? Hab früher die mod gespielt von dem her weiss ich nicht wies jetz is


----------



## Learcor (30. Januar 2014)

Keksdose12 schrieb:


> Kommen bei jedem restart neue sachen ?



Ja bei jeden Restart spawnen die Sachen neu. 



Jaja so ein Serverrestart kann Segen und Fluch zugleich sein. Wenn man gerade vor einem Airfield steht und der Server gerade neustartet ist das schon ganz praktisch. Passiert aber sowas wenn man gerade beim Looten einer Leiche ist, ist das schon ergerlich.

Ich hab damit auch schon ein paar tolle Erfahrungen gemacht. Hab ein Spieler getötet und anschließend meine ganze Nahrung verputzt um Platz im Inventar zu machen und dann die Nahrung von der Leiche reinpacken zu können. Kaum hatte ich alles aufgegessen Serverrestart...

Oder ich loote einen Typ der ne M4 hat, ich nehm seine M4 und lauf weiter. Nach ca. 10 min fällt mir auf, dass ich ganz vergessen hab auch noch ein Magazin mit zu nehmen (ja ich weiß nicht gerade helle von mir), also wieder zurück zur Leiche gelaufen. Keine 2 Meter vor der Leiche, genau, Serverrestart....


----------



## henderson m. (30. Januar 2014)

Learcor schrieb:


> Nach ca. 10 min fällt mir auf, dass ich ganz vergessen hab auch noch ein Magazin mit zu nehmen



keine Sorge, das geht sowieso nicht mehr - da nach 10 mins. der kadaver sowieso verschwindet.
Entweder hat mans im kopf oder in den beinen


----------



## Learcor (30. Januar 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> keine Sorge, das geht sowieso nicht mehr - da nach 10 mins. der kadaver sowieso verschwindet.
> Entweder hat mans im kopf oder in den beinen


 
Dann hat der Serverrestart ja meine inkompetents ganz gut kaschiert....


----------



## sinchilla (30. Januar 2014)

@learcor

du hast ja ganz derbe fischaugenoptik auf deinem screenshot? muss das so? da wird mir ja beim standbild scho schlecht wie is denn das erst in bewegung


----------



## Learcor (30. Januar 2014)

Ich weiß nicht was du meinst sinchilla. Sieht vielleicht nur etwas komisch aus, weil ich da so in der Ecke hock.

Hier noch ein paar Screenshots...


----------



## sinchilla (30. Januar 2014)

@learcor

ja die anderen  sehen besser aus aber bei dem anderen sieht es seltsam aus die mülltonne müsste ja eig. senkrecht zur monitorvertikalen stehen aber die steht total schräg

wie groß is denn dein sichtfeld? ich habs bei ca. 30% & bei zu großem sichtfeld entsteht diese fischaugenoptik ( verzerrung)


----------



## SL3V1N (30. Januar 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> ...die Q/E-Friendly-Bewegung...


 
wie sieht die denn aus??? einfach hin und her??


----------



## Learcor (30. Januar 2014)

Mein Sichtfeld ist schon ziemlich groß. Weiße jetzt nicht genau wie groß, habs aber so eingestellt, dass ich in der 3rd Person-Sicht gerade noch die Schuhe meines Charas sehe.


----------



## sinchilla (30. Januar 2014)

> ...die Q/E-Friendly-Bewegung...
> wie sieht die denn aus??? einfach hin und her??


 dies erzeugt beim gegner ein zwanghaftes lachen weils so dämlich aussieht somit is genaues zielen nicht mehr möglich

man kann sich im liegen auch nicht ergeben ( weil wenn man beide arme hebt das gesicht wohl im dreck liegen würde) somit können auch missverständnisse entstehen


----------



## Keksdose12 (30. Januar 2014)

Ach jawie grüss ich eigentlich mit der hand ?


----------



## sinchilla (30. Januar 2014)

> Ach jawie grüss ich eigentlich mit der hand ?



= F1

f2= ergeben & f3 is chillen 
f4= is der besonders nette gruß der muss aber erst belegt werden


----------



## Keksdose12 (30. Januar 2014)

Danke man ! Ich liebe dieses spiel einfach ^^ schon 3 leute gekillt, die alle stärker warn als ich. Wo bleiben meine killstreaks ?


----------



## KornDonat (30. Januar 2014)

SL3V1N schrieb:


> wie sieht die denn aus??? einfach hin und her??


 
Das ist fast wie ein Morsecode,
erst 2x Q dann 3x E und zum Schluß noch 1x Q, das wiederholt man dann so oft bis man erschossen wird


----------



## SL3V1N (30. Januar 2014)

KornDonat schrieb:


> Das ist fast wie ein Morsecode,
> erst 2x Q dann 3x E und zum Schluß noch 1x Q, das wiederholt man da so oft bis man erschossen wird



oder so oft, bis man umgeaxt wird, weil einen alle für einen zombie halten!!


----------



## D4rkResistance (30. Januar 2014)

Keksdose12 schrieb:


> schon 3 leute gekillt, die alle stärker warn als ich. Wo bleiben meine killstreaks ?


Wären sie stärker gewesen als du, wären sie nicht gestorben, sondern du! Also waren's Noobs oder du warst der Noob, der irgendwo gecampt hat um sie wegzufraggen! Btw. DayZ ist kein COD!


----------



## efdev (30. Januar 2014)

also im moment nervt mich dayz ich glitche ständig durch wände und decken einfach zack und durch die wand geportet jetzt lieg ich in berenzino mit gebrochenen beinen juhu.


----------



## henderson m. (30. Januar 2014)

efdev schrieb:


> also im moment nervt mich dayz ich glitche ständig durch wände und decken einfach zack und durch die wand geportet jetzt lieg ich in berenzino mit gebrochenen beinen juhu.



Du hast dein char noch? Wozu die panik? Hättest auch net char wipe bekommen können...


----------



## Brez$$z (30. Januar 2014)

Mag mir mal einer sagen wo genau die Mosind zu finden ist? sonst lag die doch mal bei dem großen roten Backsteinhaus mit Balcon unten im flur im Regal (bei dem Klavier) 
und nun liegt da immer dieses Schrotflinte


----------



## efdev (30. Januar 2014)

nen char wipe würde mich nicht sehr treffen, hab gestern neu angefangen, aber diese hin und her glitchen ist recht nervig allerdings hat ein relog weil ich genervt war die beine repariert .


----------



## Keksdose12 (30. Januar 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Wären sie stärker gewesen als du, wären sie nicht gestorben, sondern du! Also waren's Noobs oder du warst der Noob, der irgendwo gecampt hat um sie wegzufraggen! Btw. DayZ ist kein COD!



Ich hab nicht gecampt  
Den ersten hab ich fair weggeknüppelt den zweiten hab ich gelinkt und von hinten erwischt und der dritte hat meinen weg gekreuzt hab ihn dann erschossen ^^ das mit den killstreaks war ein witz ^^


----------



## MezZo_Mix (30. Januar 2014)

Eigentlich bringt ein Relog nichts oder? Die Zombies sind bei mir auf der stelle stehen geblieben und haben mich beim Connecten angegriffen hahahaha


----------



## efdev (30. Januar 2014)

zombies ignorieren mich schon regelrecht da fehlen wohl noch die instinkte.

aber der relog hat zumindest meine beine geheilt, auch wenn eher ungewollt ich wäre auch weiter gekrochen.
allerdings hab ich jetzt bandagen und stöcke das heißt der nächste beinbruch kann kommen


----------



## PriQ (30. Januar 2014)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> Mag mir mal einer sagen wo genau die Mosind zu finden ist? sonst lag die doch mal bei dem großen roten Backsteinhaus mit Balcon unten im flur im Regal (bei dem Klavier) und nun liegt da immer dieses Schrotflinte



Da liegen sie zum Teil auch immernoch. Ansonsten in den länglichen, dreistöckigen Gebäuden (wo unten beim Eingang rote Stühle stehen), dort in der zweiten Etage.  

Ansonsten habe ich auch schon ein paar Mosins in Autos gefunden.


----------



## Brez$$z (30. Januar 2014)

PriQ schrieb:


> Da liegen sie zum Teil auch immernoch. Ansonsten in den länglichen, dreistöckigen Gebäuden (wo unten beim Eingang rote Stühle stehen), dort in der zweiten Etage.
> 
> Ansonsten habe ich auch schon ein paar Mosins in Autos gefunden.


 
thx, da werd ich mal ausschau halten  Welche 3 Stöckigen meinst du? also großstadthaus? cherno, Berenzin, elektro, Zeleno?


----------



## Parlec (30. Januar 2014)

Beim Schiff im Nordosten findet man auch desöfteren 'ne Mosin.


----------



## PriQ (30. Januar 2014)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> thx, da werd ich mal ausschau halten  Welche 3 Stöckigen meinst du? also großstadthaus? cherno, Berenzin, elektro, Zeleno?



Huch, gerade 3 Stunden Rust gespielt oO das ging fix rum ^^  

In Cherno wenn du von Osten reinläufst kommt ja als erstes dieser Betonbau mit dem gelben Kran. Wenn du von da aus Richtung Süden zum Hafen/Wasser schaust, ist da so ein größeres Gebäude hinter dem Gelände mit den Containern drauf. Es gibt noch eins in Cherno, ziemlich mittig am nördlichen Ende im "Industriegebiet". Da gibts ja auch die beiden (oder nur eins?!) Krankenhäuser und die Feuerwehr.

Gibts auch im Südwesten von Elektro im "Industriegebiet" nahe des Wassers.

In Zeleno gibts das nicht. Berezino bin ich mir nicht sicher.


----------



## henderson m. (31. Januar 2014)

Parlec schrieb:


> Beim Schiff im Nordosten findet man auch desöfteren 'ne Mosin.



Ja in der hand von dem, der auf dich vom berg runterzielt...


----------



## Learcor (31. Januar 2014)

Ach Leute, 

gerade 4 Stunde am Stück mit meinem Freund gezockt und ich weiß nicht recht, ob ich lachen oder weinen soll.
Nachdem ich jetzt mit dem Charakter 4 mal fast komplett die Karte von Osten nach Westen durchquert habe gingen uns so die Ideen aus, was man sonst noch so anstellen könnten. Wir, waren gerade in der Nähe von Solnichniy und da kam uns der Gedanke auf dem Hügel hinter dem Steinbruch etwas zu campen und die Bambis zu beobachten. Wir also da oben mindestens 2 Stunden gelegen und wirklich auch nur runtergeschaut und keinen einzigen getötet.
Nachdem sich dann langsam Langeweile breit machte und wir zufällig in Besitz von Handschellen und Schlüssel waren dachten wir, es wäre eine gute Idee runter nach Solnichniy zu gehen und die Dinger da mal auszuprobieren.
Ich also mit meiner M4 runter ins Dorf gelaufen und mein Freund mit seiner Mosin und LR Scope blieb aufn dem Berg um mir Rückendeckung zu geben. Steh ich also da unten mitten auf der Straße und ziel hoch zu meinem Freund, nur um zu sehen ob man den überhaupt sieht. Naja, mann sieht da ziemlich gut hoch, da Texturen wie Gras aus der Entfernung fehlen und die Charakter dann etwas heller sind als der Boden. 
Also ich am zielen mitten auf der Straße. Zuerst entdecke ich einen "Baumstumpf" und etwas darunter meinen Freund liegen. Plötzlich bewegte sich der Baumstumpf und naja ihr könnt euch sicher denken was das war. Leider ist uns der dann entwischt. Mein Freund hat versucht den Typen ein Headshot zu verpassen. Leider traf die Kugel eine Wurzel und der Typ loggte sich aus.
Wir also beide gedacht, dass wir nochmal mit dem Schrecken davon gekommen wären. 
Ich hab dann im Dofr weiter gelootet und alles was ich gefunden habe auf die Straße gelegt, so als "Falle".  Da hör meint mein Freund plötzlich er sei erschossen worden. Direkt neben ihm kam ein anderer Typ mit M4 aus dem Wald und begann meinen Freund zu looten. Hab dann versucht mit meiner M4 und dem Bipod den Typen zu treffen. Hab aber ebenfalls nur so eine doofe Wurzel getroffen und der Typ loggte sich natürlich wieder aus.
Nun kommt der beste Teil der Story: 
Mein Freund spawnte nicht weit weg, weshalb er versuchte sein ganzes Zeug zu holen. Ich habs mir dann erstmal am Fuß des Berges bemühtlich gemacht, hab mein Bipod ausgepackt und mich neben einem Baum gelegt und mit dem Acog Visier schön die Leiche im Auge behalten. Nach ca. 5 min läuft mir plötzlich ein Typ vor die Linse keine 20 Meter vor mir und zielt genau auf die Leiche. 
Tja, wäre der mal besser noch ein paar Meter weiter den Hang runter. Das nennt man dann wohl ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit. Hab den Typ sauber von Hinten in den Kopf geschossen. 
Kurz darauf kam mein Freund wieder angelaufen, sein alter Chara war inzwischen verschwunden und er konnte die Leiche vom andere Typen nicht sehen. 
In meiner grenzenlose Genialität hab ich dann die Mosin (die er übrigens von meinem Freund hatte) genommen, meine M4 inzwischen auf den Boden gelegt und die Mosin meinem Freund gegeben. Leider tauchte meine M4 nicht mehr auf....

                   RIP M4A1 

25.01.2014 - 31.01.2014

       I will miss you




Bewaffnet mit einer Pistole und einer Pumpgun gehts morgen wieder Richtung Flugfeld...


----------



## D4rkResistance (31. Januar 2014)

Hatte heute auch ein paar ätzende, aber auch schöne Momente. Ich war mit einigen Leuten in Svetlojarsk und wir haben die Stadt gelootet. Normalerweise ist Svetlojarsk, die am wenigst besuchte Stadt in Chernarus. Warum? Weil sie laggt wie die Hölle und am ADW ist! Also rechnet man bei einem 15-Mann Server (4 Kollegen) nicht mit Feindkontakt. Ich also gemütlich am Brunnen am trinken, aufeinmal krieg ich ne M4 Salve in den Rücken. Erstmal panisch im Teamspeak rumgeschriehen, das ich tot sei, um dann festzustellen, das ich doch noch schwer verletzt in Deckung gehen konnte. Dann ca. 30min versucht den Schützen ausfindet zu machen, was uns aber nicht gelang, da es sich anscheinend um einen Serverhopper handelte. Da fragt man sich doch, wer campt 24/7 in Svetlojarsk in nem Haus und glotzt auf nen Brunnen!?

Auf jeden Fall waren meine Kollegen recht kooperativ, weshalb ich schnell wieder Farbe hatte. Also sind wir aufgrund meines ewigen Rumgestöhne noch kurz nach Berezino zum KH, um dort dann einen unbewaffneten aber randvoll bepackten Bambi über den Haufen zu ballern. (Der stand plötzlich vor mir! :/)
Anschließend, als wir eigentlich grade gehen wollten, kommt natürlich ein M4-Schütze vorbei und meint NUR mich über den Haufen zu schießen und sich dann auszuloggen. Was ein Idiot ey! Naja, nichts desto trotz waren Maneki und Mist3r so freundlich mich noch zur MilitaryBase (Vybor) zu eskortieren, weshalb ich dann nach ~ 1,5h wieder "fully equiped" war! Ammobox hatten sie vorher von meiner Leiche gerettet. <3

Und der Lootrun konnte gar nicht besser laufen! Als wollte eine höhere Macht mich beim Looten unterstützen, weil mir heute so viel Pech widerfahren ist. Für das Equipment, welches ich jetzt habe, brauche ich i.d.R. min. 8 Server. Heute hab ich das ganze Zeugs auf grade mal 3 Servern gefunden. M4 + Acog + Muni auf dem ersten Server, div. Kleidung auf dem zweiten und "Saline Bag IV" + "Seltensten Gegenstand ever!!!" auf dem dritten Server. Wer sich jetzt fragt, welches dieser seltenste Gegenstand ist! Ich tausche ihn gerne gegen etwas!  z.B. 10 Dosen Beans/Spaghetti/Tuna (kann auch gemischt sein)! Und es ist:

*Long Range Scope (Prestine)*

Wer hat Interesse? 

*Hier noch ein paar Bilder von heute; u.a. von unserer Michaela Jackson!* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (31. Januar 2014)

Heute mal mit n Kumpel 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RavionHD (31. Januar 2014)

Achja, wir haben mittlerweile wieder einen Bambi gefunden der mittlerweile zu unserer Crew gehört, samt TS und allem.
Also man sieht, es geht auch anders!


----------



## mist3r89 (31. Januar 2014)

Jaa gestern war cool, was aber unbedingt und auf jedem FAll besser gehen muss ist die Kommunikation...
einer redet die anderen hören zu... wenn 3 gleichzeitig reden geht das einfach nicht....
Den Kerl gestern der Dark erwischt hat, hätten wir einfach kriegen müssen


----------



## Joselman (31. Januar 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Hatte heute auch ein paar ätzende, aber auch schöne Momente. Ich war mit einigen Leuten in Svetlojarsk und wir haben die Stadt gelootet. Normalerweise ist Svetlojarsk, die am wenigst besuchte Stadt in Chernarus. Warum? Weil sie laggt wie die Hölle und am ADW ist! Also rechnet man bei einem 15-Mann Server (4 Kollegen) nicht mit Feindkontakt. Ich also gemütlich am Brunnen am trinken, aufeinmal krieg ich ne M4 Salve in den Rücken. Erstmal panisch im Teamspeak rumgeschriehen, das ich tot sei, um dann festzustellen, das ich doch noch schwer verletzt in Deckung gehen konnte. Dann ca. 30min versucht den Schützen ausfindet zu machen, was uns aber nicht gelang, da es sich anscheinend um einen Serverhopper handelte. Da fragt man sich doch, wer campt 24/7 in Svetlojarsk in nem Haus und glotzt auf nen Brunnen!?
> 
> Auf jeden Fall waren meine Kollegen recht kooperativ, weshalb ich schnell wieder Farbe hatte. Also sind wir aufgrund meines ewigen Rumgestöhne noch kurz nach Berezino zum KH, um dort dann einen unbewaffneten aber randvoll bepackten Bambi über den Haufen zu ballern. (Der stand plötzlich vor mir! :/)
> Anschließend, als wir eigentlich grade gehen wollten, kommt natürlich ein M4-Schütze vorbei und meint NUR mich über den Haufen zu schießen und sich dann auszuloggen. Was ein Idiot ey! Naja, nichts desto trotz waren Maneki und Mist3r so freundlich mich noch zur MilitaryBase (Vybor) zu eskortieren, weshalb ich dann nach ~ 1,5h wieder "fully equiped" war! Ammobox hatten sie vorher von meiner Leiche gerettet. <3
> ...


 

Am Brunnen hab ich mich nur noch auf den Boden geworfen als plötzlich dein Blut durch die Gegend gespritzt ist.  Ich hätte die Treffer wahrscheinlich zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht wegstecken können.

Vielen Dank nochmal für die Ersthilfe und die nette Runde gestern Abend.


----------



## mist3r89 (31. Januar 2014)

Na ich hab auch eine Geschichte, die wird dem D4rk sicher gefallen XD

Wir sind gestern von Gorka nach Polana geschlendert und konnten dort unsere Loots auffüllen, nach einem Server Restart, konnten wir die Stadt zusätzlich ein zweites Mal komplett looten während wir auf jemand gewartet haben. Wir haben uns vollgefressen und getrunken, manchmal tauchte ein Zombie auf, Spielerkontakt gab es nicht. Dann etnschieden wir richtung Schiff zu gehen um andere Players zu treffen hier aus dem Forum die gerade dort in der Nähe waren.
Doch so wie es kommen musste^^ , kam meine Frau früher nach Hause und ich ging offline, also mache ich mich in Polana auf dem Weg zum nördlichen Waldabschnitt, wo ich sicher neu loggen könnte, und von dort aus später hätte nachlaufen können... Doch plötzlich wird mein Bild völlig verpikelt und leicht grau, mein Spieler fängt an zu stöhnen und Blut spritzt aus meinem hübsch verpackten Hinterteil heraus!

Da meinte tatsächlich ein Spieler er müsse ein Test mit der M4 in meiner Richtung machen^^ ich sag nicht wer XD aber irgendwie die ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit, musste er am selben Abend noch sterben der arme :-p


----------



## Joselman (31. Januar 2014)

Ich war nur Augenzeuge bei diesem "Unfall"


----------



## Robonator (31. Januar 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Jaa gestern war cool, was aber unbedingt und auf jedem FAll besser gehen muss ist die Kommunikation...
> einer redet die anderen hören zu... wenn 3 gleichzeitig reden geht das einfach nicht....
> Den Kerl gestern der Dark erwischt hat, hätten wir einfach kriegen müssen


 
Naja, wir hatten es zu Mod-Zeiten so gehändelt:
Sobald jemand einen Spieler sieht wird halt "Kontakt" gerufen. Anschließend kurz die Richtung und ungefähre Entfernung und dann wird, grob gesagt, die fresse gehalten. 
Wenn jemand ihn sieht oder etwas anderes wichtiges zu sagen hat, dann sagt er es schnell und kurz. 
Jeder der sich bewegt sagt es auch an und sagt wohin er sich bewegt. Das ebenfalls kurz damit man die Ohren für den Spielerkontakt frei hat. 
Bei uns war es dann so das halt geschossen wurde sobald wir jemanden sehen der dort nicht sein sollte. Es kam hin und wieder deswegen auch mal vor das wir jemanden von uns erschossen haben, eben weil er sich vorher nicht angekündigt hatte. 
Und was natürlich auch wichtig ist: Jeder sucht immer die Himmelsrichtungen ab. 
Das gestern mit uns war... naja irgendwie lockerer weil wir so ne riesiege, schwer bewaffnete Meute waren. Aber das in z.B. Stary hätte auch noch besser klappen können ^^ 
Von dir wurd ich ja gestern auch fast übern Haufen geballert obwohl ich gesagt hatte das ich zu dir komme


----------



## mist3r89 (31. Januar 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> Naja, wir hatten es zu Mod-Zeiten so gehändelt:
> Sobald jemand einen Spieler sieht wird halt "Kontakt" gerufen. Anschließend kurz die Richtung und ungefähre Entfernung und dann wird, grob gesagt, die fresse gehalten.
> Wenn jemand ihn sieht oder etwas anderes wichtiges zu sagen hat, dann sagt er es schnell und kurz.
> Jeder der sich bewegt sagt es auch an und sagt wohin er sich bewegt. Das ebenfalls kurz damit man die Ohren für den Spielerkontakt frei hat.
> ...


 
joou stimmt^^ da rennen plötzlich 2 Typen links von mir auf mich zu^^ ich dachte ich sei links und hätte euch halt von rechts erwartet, ergo dachte ich in dem moment das ihr gegen mich seit^^
jo aber der andere Kreischer war ja mühsam, Mikrofon viel zu laut und immer reingeschrien^^ Jetzt hab ich Tinnitus 
Der gestern hat sich 100% einfach ausgeloggt... sonst hätten wir ihn gekriegt!

Und der Sniper in Snovy habe ich gar nie gesehen^^ nur seine Kugeln 20 cm, von mir abprallen sehen^^ weiss immer noch nicht wo der war grr


----------



## Robonator (31. Januar 2014)

Jap, der hätte nicht so schnell vom Feld verschwinden können. Definitiv ausgeloggt. Aber meine Einschätzung von 500m war gut. Hab ihn nur ganz knapp verfehlt. Hätte ich nicht nachladen müssen, dann hätt ich den weggeholt.


----------



## mist3r89 (31. Januar 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> Jap, der hätte nicht so schnell vom Feld verschwinden können. Definitiv ausgeloggt. Aber meine Einschätzung von 500m war gut. Hab ihn nur ganz knapp verfehlt. Hätte ich nicht nachladen müssen, dann hätt ich den weggeholt.


 
Müssen trotzdem noch eine Möglichkeit finden, wie wir besser kommunizieren könnten... Vor allem im Bezug auf Ortsangaben. Der Fein ist nach Westen gegangen... Ich bin nen Sniper und kein Geographie Lehrer^^ Ich weiss wo ich guck hin guck, sag mir in welche Richtung ich schauen soll, richtung Super Markt, Gegenüber Spitaleingang, Links vom Spitaleingang usw...
Oder beim Navy Sniper, da auf dem Hügel hilft wirklich nicht^^ Angaben vom nächsten Haus im Tal dann gerade nach oben, oder neben den Baumgruppe links davon über den Äpfeln, oder irgendwas...
Solche Angaben müssen einfach genauer werden und für jeden verständlich

Man lernt auch bei jedem Spiel wieder neues dazu, ich mag DayZ echt gut ni der Gruppe spielen


----------



## Robonator (31. Januar 2014)

Ja gut, ich bin es halt gewohnt immer Himmelsrichtungen anzugeben, da ich die Map halt schon recht gut kenne und weiß wo nun welche Richtung ist  
Und wenn der Feind z.B. wie gestern übers Feld rennt, dann weiß ich nicht wirklich was ich auf die schnelle anderes sagen sollte als das er dort im Süd-westen übers Feld rennt. Wir hatten vor uns die Stadt und dahinter halt die Felder ^^
Alternativ muss man halt immer wenn man in eine Stadt kommt, die Himmelsrichtungen anzeigen, für die die sich halt noch nicht so gut zurechtfinden, so das sie halt wissen wo was ist und beim Kontakt auch was mit den Richtungsangaben anfangen können.


----------



## mist3r89 (31. Januar 2014)

hehe gute Idee, ich denke mit der Zeit läuft das von alleine... aber momentan sind halt viele die erst mit der Standalone angefangen haben wie ich... da kennen wir uns auf der Map noch nicht aus... Ich kann zwar Orte wieder erkennen und weiss zum Teil in welcher Richgung ich gehen brauch, aber das wars dann auch schon^^ 
Gestern dachte ich ich sei in Elektro und traute mich nicht da rein zu gehen. Danach haben wir beim Airfield neben Cherno abgemacht, als ich nach 2 Min dort war, wurde mir klar das ich gar nicht in elektro war *FAIL*


----------



## Jack77 (31. Januar 2014)

Learcor schrieb:


> Mein Sichtfeld ist schon ziemlich groß. Weiße jetzt nicht genau wie groß, habs aber so eingestellt, dass ich in der 3rd Person-Sicht gerade noch die Schuhe meines Charas sehe.


 
denk nur dran, beim snipern beeinflusst das recht stark die Zoomstärke.


----------



## henderson m. (31. Januar 2014)

Also ich war ja gestern zum Schluss bei den ganzen aktionen dabei und muss sagen, im Hardcore Modus wäre das anders abgelaufen.

Kann nur jeden empfehlen sich nen HardChar zu builden und dann auf evolutionäre Sicht nur mehr Hardcore zu spielen.

Nach gründlicher Analyse:
Als gejagter hat man immer gewaltige Nachteile, da der Angreifer einfach wo hocken kann und mit der Kamera alles im Blick haben kann, der Jäger aber garantiert nicht bei jeder Ecke bei jedem Schritt um die Ecke guckt.
Bei Hardcore funktioniert das nicht. Da muss er schon seine hässliche Fratze um die Ecke biegen damit er uns sehen kann, bzw. uns weiter beobachten kann. 
Boom Zack Headshot ....


----------



## mist3r89 (31. Januar 2014)

ja hast sicher auch recht, aber mir gefällt es mich selbst zu sehen, wie ist meine kleidung usw. finde ich viel hübscher aber ich mach mir gerne ein neues Char. Kommst du mir helfen? können wir uns ja mal treffen und dann kann ich es gerne üben
bleibt das eifgentich auch in Zukunft so, dass man 2 Characters haben kann?


----------



## Jack77 (31. Januar 2014)

@mist3r89 wo hast du denn gestern ausgeloggt? wir können uns ja heute Abend treffen wenn du Zeit hast.
@Dark: Mewkew sucht seit einer Woche nach nem LRS, wir haben gestern in der Nähe vom Schiffswrack ausgeloggt. Wir können gern tauschen, (allerdings hatten wir gestern 5 Bambis im Schlepptau, die haben alles aufgefressen was ich so hatte, aber irgendwas finden wir bestimmt...  )


----------



## mist3r89 (31. Januar 2014)

Jack77 schrieb:


> @mist3r89 wo hast du denn gestern ausgeloggt? wir können uns ja heute Abend treffen wenn du Zeit hast.
> @Dark: Mewkew sucht seit einer Woche nach nem LRS, wir haben gestern in der Nähe vom Schiffswrack ausgeloggt. Wir können gern tauschen, (allerdings hatten wir gestern 5 Bambis im Schlepptau, die haben alles aufgefressen was ich so hatte, aber irgendwas finden wir bestimmt...  )


 
ich brauch unbedingt essen zu looten, bin stuffed, aber hab mein Inventar leer gefressen!
Dürfte am Waldrand bei 40/92 sein, vielleicht kann das D4rk bestätigen? Es war dann heute morgen doch einwenig spät und hab mir nicht alles gemerkt^^


----------



## henderson m. (31. Januar 2014)

falls jemand hardcore nen long range scope braucht ich kann eines verschenken - (worn) soweit ich weiß^^


----------



## mist3r89 (31. Januar 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> falls jemand hardcore nen long range scope braucht ich kann eines verschenken - (worn) soweit ich weiß^^


 
Wegen dir kann ich die Seite nicht mehr im Büro aufrufen^^

HC LRS verschenken und Worn wird wohl irgendwie falsch interpretiert^^


----------



## Jack77 (31. Januar 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> ich brauch unbedingt essen zu looten, bin stuffed, aber hab mein Inventar leer gefressen!
> Dürfte am Waldrand bei 40/92 sein, vielleicht kann das D4rk bestätigen? Es war dann heute morgen doch einwenig spät und hab mir nicht alles gemerkt^^


 
naja, ist nicht grad um die Ecke, können ja mal schauen heute Abend....


----------



## Learcor (31. Januar 2014)

Jack77 schrieb:


> denk nur dran, beim snipern beeinflusst das recht stark die Zoomstärke.



Echt jetzt? Soll das heißen, dass ich weniger weiter ran zoomen kann oder wie?


----------



## Jack77 (31. Januar 2014)

Learcor schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Soll das heißen, dass ich weniger weiter ran zoomen kann oder wie?


 
jo genau, wenn du das Sichtfeld auf "weit weg" einstellst, siehst du auch durch das Scope alles viel weiter weg, (ich hoffe mal das wird noch gefixt)
Schau mal durch das Scope wenn du Sichtfeld ganz hoch einstellst, und schau mal durch wenn du`s ganz gering einstellst. Ist n heftiger Unterschied...


----------



## Learcor (31. Januar 2014)

Wow, dann vielen Dank, dass du mir das gesagt hat.
Dieser Bug dürfte bei mir aber eh ehr weniger stören. Ich nehm fast immer ne M4 und wenn ich schieße, dann meist aus kurzer Entfernung.


----------



## Jack77 (31. Januar 2014)

jo, dann würde ich es auch zwecks Übersicht ein bisschen weiter weg einstellen....


----------



## Learcor (31. Januar 2014)

Eben. Wenn man das Sichtfeld auf weit stellt hat man schon einen schönen Vorteil gegbenüber anderen Spielern.  Ich hab z.B. viel mehr Spieler entdeckt als mein Freund, der direkt neben mir her lief.


----------



## henderson m. (31. Januar 2014)

einfach mit nem wasserfesten stift nen punkt auf den screen zeichnen, wer braucht dann noch scopes.


----------



## ryzen1 (31. Januar 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> einfach mit nem wasserfesten stift nen punkt auf den screen zeichnen, wer braucht dann noch scopes.



Wasserlöslich bitte


----------



## Creeperio (31. Januar 2014)

wo stellt man das den mit der Sichtweite ein? ingame

hab nämlich bis jetzt nur an den config rumgebastelt


----------



## Jack77 (31. Januar 2014)

also du kannst in den Einstellungen verstellen wie nah oder weit du den Char in der 3rd Person Ansicht sehen möchtest. Ichbin grad auf der Arbeit und kann nicht nachschauen wie das genau heißt, ist einfach so ein Regler wie bei den Gamma-Einstellungen.


----------



## Joselman (31. Januar 2014)

ingame mit + und -


----------



## X2theZ (31. Januar 2014)

+ und - am nummernblock sind doch nur zoom-stufen für die 3rd-person-view.
"-" am nummerblock ist das selbe, wie rechtsklick+halten in der 3rd-person.

hier ist aber die rede vom sichtfeld bzw. von dessen winkel.
und das wird, wie jack77 schon schrieb, in den settings - glaub bei gameplay - eingestellt.
auswendig weiß ich das jetzt aber leider auch nicht, wo genau das zu finden ist.


----------



## Shicehaufen (31. Januar 2014)

Das ist bei Video. Der schieberegler links unten in dem Feld. Die Option nennt sich FOV bzw ausgeschrieben Field of View.


----------



## Phantom17 (31. Januar 2014)

Hey will wer heute abend mal eine Runde zocken? 

Werde spätesten so ab 8 on kommen.


----------



## Joselman (31. Januar 2014)

Ich wäre wieder dabei wenn nix dazwischen kommt


----------



## henderson m. (31. Januar 2014)

Phantom17 schrieb:


> Hey will wer heute abend mal eine Runde zocken?
> 
> Werde spätesten so ab 8 on kommen.


 
wenn du leute zum spielen suchst, einfach rein in den TS (startpost) oder die steam gruppe joinen, und nicht hier alles zuspammen.


----------



## kero81 (31. Januar 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> wenn du leute zum spielen suchst, einfach rein in den TS (startpost) oder die steam gruppe joinen, und nicht hier alles zuspammen.


 
Dein Post war aber nun garkein Spam...


----------



## efdev (31. Januar 2014)

kero81 deiner auch das spielchen können wir jetzt ewig weiterführen das bringt aber nix.

@T 

sollte nicht seit dem letzten patch zombies in der neuen stadt über den schiff spawnen oder hab ich mich verlesen ?

bisher hab ich zumindest kein in der stadt gefunden auch als dort noch nichts gelootet war.


----------



## mist3r89 (31. Januar 2014)

efdev schrieb:


> kero81 deiner auch das spielchen können wir jetzt ewig weiterführen das bringt aber nix.
> 
> @T
> 
> ...


 
Wo ist eigentlich die neue Stadt? ist sie auf dayzdb schon drauf, oder wo sollte ich diese etwa koordinatentechnisch finden?
Was gibts dort für Loot? werden wenn es sich lohnt gerne mal vorbei schauen


----------



## cap82 (31. Januar 2014)

Nördlich vom Schiffswrack an der Ostküste.


----------



## Learcor (31. Januar 2014)

Ähm kleines Problem.....ich stehe in einem Haus in einem Zwischenraum und komm nicht mehr raus...
Gibts da ne Lösung für?


Edit: Das Problem hat sich von selbst gelöst. Hab nur 10 mal Server wechseln müssen XD


----------



## mMn (31. Januar 2014)

Mir hat da gelegentlich rennen + v geholfen. Was mir auch noch geholfen hatte war beim joinen auf nem Server sofort in eine Richtung laufen, vorher am besten an eine Wand stellen und ausloggen. War allerdings noch vor dem Patch.


----------



## D4rkResistance (31. Januar 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Da meinte tatsächlich ein Spieler er müsse ein Test mit der M4 in meiner Richtung machen^^ ich sag nicht wer XD aber irgendwie die ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit, musste er am selben Abend noch sterben der arme :-p



Grml! Wie oft soll ich mich noch entschuldigen! Ich war halt ein bissl angepisst, das du erst die Richtung bestimmst und dann 5 min später meinst: "So, ich muss dann off!" Also dachte ich ich troll dich zum Spaß ein bisschen! Habe einen Schuss in deine Richtung abgegeben (extra daneben gezielt), hattest aber nicht drauf reagiert....dann hab ich noch einen Schuss abgegeben, der ein wenig dichter sein sollte, als der vorige...leider wurdeste du dann am Hintern rot, was mir auch echt leid tat! Ich sollte noch'n bissl an meinem LR-M4-Aiming arbeiten. 



Jack77 schrieb:


> @mist3r89 wo hast du denn gestern ausgeloggt? wir können uns ja heute Abend treffen wenn du Zeit hast.
> @Dark: Mewkew sucht seit einer Woche nach nem LRS, wir haben gestern in der Nähe vom Schiffswrack ausgeloggt. Wir können gern tauschen, (allerdings hatten wir gestern 5 Bambis im Schlepptau, die haben alles aufgefressen was ich so hatte, aber irgendwas finden wir bestimmt...  )



Wir haben uns gestern auf 027/076 hinter Pustoshka im Wald ausgeloggt. Ich kann Mewkew gerne das Visier geben. Unter einer Bedingung: Ihr spielt künftig mit uns zusammen. Mister und ich haben euch gestern total zugespammt im Steam, weil wir uns gerne treffen wollten, aber ihr (bzw. Mewkew) habt es total ignoriert. Das nervte ein wenig. Zumal der Vorschlag mit dem Treffen ja von euch kam und wir das nur bestätigen wollten. Ein paar Nahrungsmittelkonserven könnte ich aber trotzdem gebrauchen. Habe mich gestern auch stuffed gefuttert und hab nun kaum noch was zu futtern.



henderson m. schrieb:


> falls jemand hardcore nen long range scope braucht ich kann eines verschenken - (worn) soweit ich weiß^^



In DayZ ist nichts umsonst! Was hätte man davon, ein seltenes LR-Scope zu finden, wenn man es anschließend nur verschenkt. Ist schön, wenn sich darüber jemand freut, aber man selbst hat davon nichts. DayZ ist ein Survival-Endzeit-Spiel. Ihr wollt doch ständig puren Realismus, dann verhaltet euch auch wie im realen Leben und tauscht eurer Inventar, statt es zu verschenken. Ich fände das nur fair! Oder seht ihr das anders? 



henderson m. schrieb:


> einfach mit nem wasserfesten stift nen punkt auf den screen zeichnen, wer braucht dann noch scopes.



Ich setze da noch einen drauf. Hab den Asus VG248QE, der hat nen hardwareseitiges Crosshair-Overlay! Kannst sogar verschiedene Formen & Farben auswählen. Like a Boss!


----------



## borni (31. Januar 2014)

Seit ihr denn alle zusammen im TS? Hab keine Lust da immer allein rum zu rennen...


----------



## henderson m. (31. Januar 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> In DayZ ist nichts umsonst! Was hätte man davon, ein seltenes LR-Scope zu finden, wenn man es anschließend nur verschenkt. Ist schön, wenn sich darüber jemand freut, aber man selbst hat davon nichts. DayZ ist ein Survival-Endzeit-Spiel. Ihr wollt doch ständig puren Realismus, dann verhaltet euch auch wie im realen Leben und tauscht eurer Inventar, statt es zu verschenken. Ich fände das nur fair! Oder seht ihr das anders?



Kommt drauf an, ich hab einfach keinen nutzen dafür, und hab alles was ich brauche. Ich kann damit aber jemanden sehr weiterhelfen. 
Soll er mir halt ne thunfish dose geben, aber um ehrlich zu sein i dont care


----------



## Keksdose12 (31. Januar 2014)

Wie is das eigentlich mit der kleidung ? Lauf ich schneller mit sneakers oder so ? Oder ist es momentan egal was ich trage ? 

P.s. macht euch ein skript dass dauenrnd w drückt für lange strecken super angenehm


----------



## henderson m. (31. Januar 2014)

Keksdose12 schrieb:


> Wie is das eigentlich mit der kleidung ? Lauf ich schneller mit sneakers oder so ? Oder ist es momentan egal was ich trage ?  P.s. macht euch ein skript dass dauenrnd w drückt für lange strecken super angenehm



Nich nur prahlen sondern erklàren wie das geht pls lol


----------



## MezZo_Mix (31. Januar 2014)

Wofür ein Skript? W drücken dabei Tastatur von USB klemmen gut ist. Wieder einstecken dann nur nicht W wieder drücken


----------



## Keksdose12 (31. Januar 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> Nich nur prahlen sondern erklàren wie das geht pls lol



http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Ein+skript+für+eine+tastatur+erstellen+


----------



## D4rkResistance (1. Februar 2014)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Wofür ein Skript? W drücken dabei Tastatur von USB klemmen gut ist. Wieder einstecken dann nur nicht W wieder drücken


 
Makrotaste ftw!


----------



## MezZo_Mix (1. Februar 2014)

Ich könnt mir auch für alles Makrotasten reinhauen  Aber zu faul


----------



## mist3r89 (1. Februar 2014)

Ne ich klick einfach immer auf w^^ bin ein kontrollfreak😛

Bin gestern gespawnd in solnychi auf dem hc server. Bin dann nach norden zum sumpf mich vollgetrunkeen... Vielleicht zu voll... Auf jeden fall misste ich kotzen, was auf leeren magen mit einem i'm starving resultiert hat. Ich renn also los such nach essen aber alles leer gelootet kurz vor berenzino quatscht mich rmeiner auf englisch, ich versteh denn nicht wegen seinem scheiss micro, der nimmt die fäuste und will mich hauen, ich duck mich renn richtung baustelle. Da absolut gar nichts renn in die stadt hinein und finde eine bohnen dose, toll aber ohne ein gegenstand zum öffnen no way... Lauf weiter rein finde einen schraubenzieher, fress mich voll ist aber zu wenig, kurze zeiz später.... Bewusstlos neu spawn... Teil 2 folgt später


----------



## mist3r89 (1. Februar 2014)

Teil 2:
Neues leben neuer server! Etwa 15 spieler drauf spawne am selben ort wieder, also fängt das unterfangen von vorne an. Diesmal vollgetrunken bis zum my stomach feels stuffed. Weiter gerannt, gefolgt von etwa 15 zombies auf dem weg nach berenzino^^ einzelne häuser werden gelootet nehme mir eine tunfisch packung und eine cola. Dann kommt eine bambie frau und fängt an an mir zu prügeln ich prügle zurück aber die 15 zombies kommen immer näher! Irgendwie krieg ich sie am kopf und sie fällt um, bewusstlos denke ich.... Ich renn gleich weg und die zombies bilden ein kreis um den bambi und schauen es genau an😊 wenn sie wieder aufwachen sollte... Bam du bist tot^^ In einem vor ort vor berenzino nehm ich ein baseball scchläger handschuhe und helm. Auf dem rohbau finde ich ne pepsi, trinke alles aus und loote weiter. Bei berenzino 1. zombie kontakt, ich nehm mein schläger raus, 3 mal prügeln, tot. Ich muss mein tshirt zerreissen und bNdagieren. Ab sofort bin ich mister stöhnspezialist. Loote auf der suche nach tabletten nix... Lauf den weg hoch richtung super markt... 2 3 4. zombie rennen auf mich los, komplett im blutrausch und in völliger verwirrheit wegen der ego perspektive prügel ich auf alle ein, ich blute wieder und der bildschirm wird graurot, allle 3 zombies sind tot, nochmals bandsgieren... Loote jedes haus finde noch eine packung kellogs, futter die runter geh am brunnen und trink mich voll, lauf durch den supermarkt wie immer leer, selbes beim krankenhaus... Lauf weiter richtung süden, noch in berenzino, nächster zombie, dem geh ich aus dem weg ich schleich mich ins haus hinter ihm und loote dort, neue jeans und wieder ne cola die ich austrinke. Die farben kommen wieder!! Ich renn weiter im süden richtung navy sabor und dann wurde ich doch müde von meinem abenteuer und hab mich da gleich vor navy im walt nordöstlich davon ausgeloggt. Falls heute abend jemand lust hat mich zu helfen im hardcore mein character zu komplettieren wär ich natürlich auch froh)


----------



## Jack77 (1. Februar 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Wir haben uns gestern auf 027/076 hinter Pustoshka im Wald ausgeloggt. Ich kann Mewkew gerne das Visier geben. Unter einer Bedingung: Ihr spielt künftig mit uns zusammen. Mister und ich haben euch gestern total zugespammt im Steam, weil wir uns gerne treffen wollten, aber ihr (bzw. Mewkew) habt es total ignoriert. Das nervte ein wenig. Zumal der Vorschlag mit dem Treffen ja von euch kam und wir das nur bestätigen wollten. Ein paar Nahrungsmittelkonserven könnte ich aber trotzdem gebrauchen. Habe mich gestern auch stuffed gefuttert und hab nun kaum noch was zu futtern.


 
müssen wir uns grad verpasst haben, ich hab mal so gegen 18:00 Uhr? bei euch im Ts reingeschaut, war aber keiner da. Wir kriegen das schon hin *g


----------



## Jack77 (1. Februar 2014)

@mist3r89 ich glaub wir waren gesten auf dem gleichen hc server (ich war auf einem deutschen mit so ca 20 Spielern, gab glaub ich nur einen deutschen hc)
Ich bin direkt in der Nähe von Berenzino gespawnt, da war echt viel Action (überall Schüsse). Ich hab dann relativ schnell einen toten, voll ausgerüstet Spieler gelootet und war schön ausgerüstet, mit Mosin, genug Munition etc.
Son Typ an einer Bushaltestelle hat mir erzählt das da son Irrer mit Payday Maske und ohne Hose alle Bambis etc. umnietet und wir wollten den eigentlich grad suchen, da stand er schon hinter uns und hat uns mit ner m4 die Lichter ausgeblasen -.-


----------



## Jack77 (1. Februar 2014)

Falls es euch Interessiert, kurze Einblicke zum nächsten Patch..


DAYZ STANDALONE: NÄCHSTER PATCH BESTRAFT SERVER-HOPPING

Derzeit ist auf einigen Servern schon der experimentelle Patch V. 0.33.114782 für die DayZ Standalone aufgespielt. Final soll das Update spätestens am 7. Februar offiziell freigegeben werden.

Hauptaugenmerk ist das Unterbinden von sogenannten Server-Hoppings. Wie wir bereits berichteten, respawned der Loot auf einem Server nur nach einem Serverneustart, weshalb es gar nicht so einfach ist eine geeignete Ausrüstung zu finden. Deshalb suchen sich Spieler bspw. mit einer Loot Map Punkte, wo Waffen erscheinen und hüpfen dann von Server zu Server in der Hoffnung, dass sich dort eine Waffe befindet. Zukünftig gibt es eine Warteschlange, die Server-Hopping bestraft und die Loginzeit erhöht.


Vorsicht ist außerdem beim Ausloggen geboten! Viele loggen sich einfach aus, wenn Gefahr droht. Auch das wird mit dem neuen Patch der Vergangenheit angehören, da der Charakter ab dem Zeitpunkt des ausloggens 30 Sekunden auf dem Boden sitzen bleibt und dann ein leichtes Ziel ist. So empfiehlt es sich nun natürlich sich erst auszuloggen, wenn man in Sicherheit ist, ansonsten könnte es beim Einloggen zu einer bösen Überraschung kommen.

Mobbingopfer können indes aufatmen. Mit dem neuen Update wird es möglich sein, andere Spieler auch ohne Schlüssel aus Handschellen mittels Eisensäge zu befreien. Freunde vorausgesetzt.

Wem die Zombies bisher zu lasch sind, der kann sich zukünftig mit den Militär-Zombies anlegen, diese werden nicht nur widerstandsfähiger sondern auch stärker. Als hilfreiche Waffe für dieses Vorhaben kommt dann auch die Machete in die DayZ Standalone.


Gerber Machete Outdoor Gator Bolo, schwarz, GE31-002076
Price: EUR 49,50
5.0 von 5 Sternen (8 customer reviews)
3 used & new available from EUR 41,00
Neben zahlreichen Neuerungen werden freilich auch einige Bugs gefixed. Dies gesamten (englischen) Patchnotes gibt es im Entwicklerforum.

quelle: DayZ Standalone: Nächster Patch bestraft Server-Hopping | Gamebolds - Der Gaming-Blog


----------



## henderson m. (1. Februar 2014)

Ausgezeichnet!


----------



## KornDonat (1. Februar 2014)

> Hauptaugenmerk ist das Unterbinden von sogenannten Server-Hoppings. Wie wir bereits berichteten, respawned der Loot auf einem Server nur nach einem Serverneustart, weshalb es gar nicht so einfach ist eine geeignete Ausrüstung zu finden. Deshalb suchen sich Spieler bspw. mit einer Loot Map Punkte, wo Waffen erscheinen und hüpfen dann von Server zu Server in der Hoffnung, dass sich dort eine Waffe befindet. Zukünftig gibt es eine Warteschlange, die Server-Hopping bestraft und die Loginzeit erhöht.
> 
> 
> Vorsicht ist außerdem beim Ausloggen geboten! Viele loggen sich einfach aus, wenn Gefahr droht. Auch das wird mit dem neuen Patch der Vergangenheit angehören, da der Charakter ab dem Zeitpunkt des ausloggens 30 Sekunden auf dem Boden sitzen bleibt und dann ein leichtes Ziel ist. So empfiehlt es sich nun natürlich sich erst auszuloggen, wenn man in Sicherheit ist, ansonsten könnte es beim Einloggen zu einer bösen Überraschung kommen.



Endlich !


----------



## sinchilla (1. Februar 2014)

> Falls es euch Interessiert, kurze Einblicke zum nächsten Patch..
> 
> 
> DAYZ STANDALONE: NÄCHSTER PATCH BESTRAFT SERVER-HOPPING
> ...


allerdings sollte dabei auch der grund des hoppings nicht aus dem auge verloren werden...wenn kein loot mehr spawnt isses ein bissl blöd...bzw. sollten die gegenstände nicht immer an der selben stelle spawnen sondern in mehreren varianten, sonst brauch man nur an den vertrauten ort rennen & sich ne waffe holen das is ein bissl stumpf

& die 30 sek mit dem ausloggen gefallen mir besonders! das war auch scho meine idee, somit wird dieses blöde combatlogging & ghosting zumindest ein bissl reduziert. in reality legt man sich auch nur an nem sicheren ort schlafen was ich jetzt mal mit dem ausloggen gleichsetze


----------



## Mewkew (1. Februar 2014)

@Dark

Sorry das es nicht geklappt hat ihr zwei, das ist auf meinen mist gewachsen. Zunächst stand ja der plan sich in berenzhino oder am Schiff zu treffen, das hab ich auch so mit mister abgesprochen. Und dann haben Jack und ich plötzlich einen Bambi nach dem anderen aufgelesen, innerhalb von 15 minuten waren wir plötzlich 5 Leute. Die mussten erstmal nach berenzhino eskortiert werden und teilweise auch angelernt, da absolute neulinge. Wir hatten also plötzlich alle Hände voll zu tun, deshalb konnte ich dann auch nicht mehr so frequent auf eure steam nachrichten antworten. Das nächste mal, halt ich mich an die absprache und schleife dann entweder bambis mit, oder sag ihnen sie müssen erstmal alleine weiter, wenn sie woanders hinwollen. Sorry.


----------



## Mewkew (1. Februar 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> allerdings sollte dabei auch der grund des hoppings nicht aus dem auge verloren werden...wenn kein loot mehr spawnt isses ein bissl blöd...bzw. sollten die gegenstände nicht immer an der selben stelle spawnen sondern in mehreren varianten, sonst brauch man nur an den vertrauten ort rennen & sich ne waffe holen das is ein bissl stumpf
> 
> & die 30 sek mit dem ausloggen gefallen mir besonders! das war auch scho meine idee, somit wird dieses blöde combatlogging & ghosting zumindest ein bissl reduziert. in reality legt man sich auch nur an nem sicheren ort schlafen was ich jetzt mal mit dem ausloggen gleichsetze


 

Ich finde die changes an und für sich gut, aber momentan machen die das spiel kaputt. Das anti serverhopping system macht erst sinn, wenn die loot spawns richtig arbeiten, sprich nicht erst nach server neustart respawnen. So wird man ziemlich oft an hunger verrecken, wenn eifnach schon alles weg ist. Das selbe gilt für das anti combat logging, tolle sache, aber solange zombies immer noch durch wände und häuser gehen können, ziemlich dämlich. Man wird öfter als einem lieb ist beim nächsnte einloggen feststellen das man gestorben ist, weil in den 40sekunden, von irgendwo her ein zombie ankam und dich angeknabbert hat.


Die prioritäten sollten meiner meinung nach ersten bei der serverperformance, dann bei der client performance, weiter zum loot spawn system und als letztes bei brauchbaren zombies liegen, die eine echte, allgegenwärtige gefahr darstellen. Danach können sie sich gerne um das serverhopping und combat logging kümmern. Ziehen die das wie angekündigt durch, werden die nächsten wochen/monate im daisy land wohl wesentlich härter und frustriernder.


----------



## kero81 (1. Februar 2014)

Sagt mal, diese neue Küstenstadt gabs doch auch schon vor dem Patch?! Also ich war zumindest schon im Dezember in dieser Stadt?! Erklärung pls. ...


----------



## sinchilla (1. Februar 2014)

> Ich finde die changes an und für sich gut, aber momentan machen die das  spiel kaputt. Das anti serverhopping system macht erst sinn, wenn die  loot spawns richtig arbeiten, sprich nicht erst nach server neustart  respawnen. So wird man ziemlich oft an hunger verrecken, wenn eifnach  schon alles weg ist. Das selbe gilt für das anti combat logging, tolle  sache, aber solange zombies immer noch durch wände und häuser gehen  können, ziemlich dämlich. Man wird öfter als einem lieb ist beim  nächsnte einloggen feststellen das man gestorben ist, weil in den  40sekunden, von irgendwo her ein zombie ankam und dich angeknabbert hat.



das ist auch meine meinung mit dem lootspawns, da sollte parallel zu den anderen sachen dran gearbeitet werden sonst is die sinnhaftigkeit des bestrafens von serverhopping fraglich.
widerum sollte man sich niemals in ortschaften ausloggen ( meine meinung) denn die sind in der regel frequentierter, auch durch andere spieler, als ein ruhiges sichtgeschütztes wäldchen wo ausserdem keine zombies herumlungern.

ich denke ausserdem is es ganz wichtig das wichtige sachen ( waffen) an verschiedenen orten spawnen also zum beispiel haus 1 dann haus 3 dann haus 17 usw. sonst wird es schnell langweilig & bei ganzen orschaften stehen nur noch die türen offen wo jeder weiss das dort ne waffe liegt.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. Februar 2014)

Leute habe es mir mir auch gekauft und zocke gerade mit einen Kumper der bei mir ist und wir haben beide extrem FPS Probleme ob wohl besonders mein PC mehr Power haben sollte als man brauch. Sein Pc besteht auf eine Q9550 @Stock, 6GB DDR2 800er und einer GTX 560Ti also OS kommt bei uns Win7 @64bit zum einsatzt. 


Kann uns einer mal helfen da es echt Mega mässig nervt und die Maus Steuerung ist das letzte.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (1. Februar 2014)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Leute habe es mir mir auch gekauft und zocke gerade mit einen Kumper der bei mir ist und wir haben beide extrem FPS Probleme ob wohl besonders mein PC mehr Power haben sollte als man brauch. Sein Pc besteht auf eine Q9550 @Stock, 6GB DDR2 800er und einer GTX 560Ti also OS kommt bei uns Win7 @64bit zum einsatzt.
> 
> 
> Kann uns einer mal helfen da es echt Mega mässig nervt und die Maus Steuerung ist das letzte.


 
Das mit der Maus Steuerung habe ich auch. Hab da noch keine Lösung gefunden. 
Wie verhält sich die Maus bei dir?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. Februar 2014)

Ja habe ich gefunden schau da:
[Quicktipp] -Tutorial DayZ Standalone FPS optimieren - FPS Fix [German / HD] - YouTube


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (1. Februar 2014)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Ja habe ich gefunden schau da:
> [Quicktipp] -Tutorial DayZ Standalone FPS optimieren - FPS Fix [German / HD] - YouTube


 
hat es bei dir was gegen die Mausprobleme geholfen?


----------



## Mewkew (1. Februar 2014)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Leute habe es mir mir auch gekauft und zocke gerade mit einen Kumper der bei mir ist und wir haben beide extrem FPS Probleme ob wohl besonders mein PC mehr Power haben sollte als man brauch. Sein Pc besteht auf eine Q9550 @Stock, 6GB DDR2 800er und einer GTX 560Ti also OS kommt bei uns Win7 @64bit zum einsatzt.
> 
> 
> Kann uns einer mal helfen da es echt Mega mässig nervt und die Maus Steuerung ist das letzte.


 

Hallo Crimson, schön das du jetzt auch dabei bist. Bitte schau in den startpost bevor du hier fragen stellst. Ist nicht böse gemeint, nur sind all die Linsk und tipps halt direkt dort zu finden. Die performance probleme sind momentan normal, auch bei high end systemen. Vorallem aber hat dei cpu schwer zu ackern mit daisy, deshalb hat dein kollege mit der mittlerweile doch schon sehr in die jahre gekommenen cpu arichtektur solche probleme.

Für den anfang das hier: DayZ Performance Increase | Open DayZ Community

Danach das hier: DayZ Standalone Performance Tweaks | Zockah.de

Vorallem die config werte für scenecomplexitiy und viewdistance haben einen enormen einfluss auf dei performance. Deinem kollege rate ich bei der scenekomplexity zu max. 50k und viewdistance bzw. preferedobjectrendersitance zu max. 1200. Sollte am meisten bringen. Jegliches aa auf einer 560ti deaktivieren, dafür ist sie nicht dick genug.


----------



## cap82 (1. Februar 2014)

Diese Tipps stehen alle auch schon in Links im Startpost...

Edit: Thx Mewkew


----------



## Mewkew (1. Februar 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> Widerum sollte man sich niemals in ortschaften ausloggen ( meine meinung) denn die sind in der regel frequentierter, auch durch andere spieler, als ein ruhiges sichtgeschütztes wäldchen wo ausserdem keine zombies herumlungern.
> 
> ich denke ausserdem is es ganz wichtig das wichtige sachen ( waffen) an verschiedenen orten spawnen also zum beispiel haus 1 dann haus 3 dann haus 17 usw. sonst wird es schnell langweilig & bei ganzen orschaften stehen nur noch die türen offen wo jeder weiss das dort ne waffe liegt.


 
1. Ich logge mich auch nicht mehr in ortschaften aus, das war nur in der extremen noobphase ^^ Aber die z'ds laufen ja mittlerweile auch in den wäldern rum, das ist das problem, selbst in einer tanne kann dir das passieren, 40 sekunden ist viel zeit für sonen kack zombie.

2. Dito, hoffentlich wird das mal angepasst, das die lootspawns einfach wesentlich varientenreicher sind, und das theoretisch überall etwas spawnen kann, selbst in holzblock hütten oder jägerständen.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. Februar 2014)

Habe ich alles schon gemacht und ich habe gerade mal 20FPS bei einer Frametime von 40ms das is doch nicht mehr normal.

Auch die Steam sachen sind alle eingestellt.


----------



## kero81 (1. Februar 2014)

Alpha... is normal. Bei deinem Kumpel sowieso wenn ich mir seine HW so anschaue. ^^


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. Februar 2014)

Meine GTX680 takte gerade mal mit 706Mhz anstatt 1200MHz das nervt gerade wie sau.

Ich frage mich wie man von einer Mod die echt gut lief auf so einen scheiß sich verschlechtern kann.


----------



## henderson m. (1. Februar 2014)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Meine GTX680 takte gerade mal mit 706Mhz anstatt 1200MHz das nervt gerade wie sau.  Ich frage mich wie man von einer Mod die echt gut lief auf so einen scheiß sich verschlechtern kann.



Wer weiß was du alles fürn müll eingestellt ud auf deinem computer hast...
Wenn du nicht mal den startpost durchlesen kannst und hier auf seite 200 um tipps bittest glaube ich liegt das problem nicht an der alpha sondern eher an OSI Layer 8.

LG


----------



## Shicehaufen (1. Februar 2014)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Meine GTX680 takte gerade mal mit 706Mhz anstatt 1200MHz das nervt gerade wie sau.  Ich frage mich wie man von einer Mod die echt gut lief auf so einen scheiß sich verschlechtern kann.



Weil in diesem Spiel nicht die gpu limitiert, der dark hat ne 780gtx superclocked auf nem 2500k.

Ich hab ne gtx 570 mit nem 4770k und Unsere Frames sind fast identisch. Ich hab im Schnitt 2 weniger als er.


----------



## kero81 (1. Februar 2014)

Es gibt Leute die sind Lernresitent.


----------



## Mewkew (1. Februar 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> Wer weiß was du alles fürn müll eingestellt ud auf deinem computer hast...
> Wenn du nicht mal den startpost durchlesen kannst und hier auf seite 200 um tipps bittest glaube ich liegt das problem nicht an der alpha sondern eher an OSI Layer 8.
> 
> LG



Man hnderson, halt mal den ball flach. Foren dienen in erster linie als anlaufstelle für hilfestellungen. So ein beitrag ist einfach nur destruktiv, selbst wenn man ein an offentsichtliches problem sieht, kann man das besser kommunizieren. Sowas ist einfach keine art. Schau dir mal seine sig an, ich denke nicht das er ein totaler pc noob ist.

@Crimson

starparameter angepasst? config tweaks gemacht? profil tweaks gemacht? Das die geforce 680 so niedrig taktet is echt nicht mehr normal, meine hält im schnitt 1180mhz, durch die kühlung wird sie aber auch nie wärmer als 65°. Wenn alles nichts hilft post emal bitte deine config und den letzten abschnitt aus der profile datei in der die leistungsparamter zu finden sind, sprich alles ab dem eintrag des player names mal rauskopieren und posten.


----------



## henderson m. (1. Februar 2014)

Mewkew schrieb:


> Man hnderson, halt mal den ball flach. Foren dienen in erster linie als anlaufstelle für hilfestellungen. So ein beitrag ist einfach nur destruktiv, selbst wenn man ein an offentsichtliches problem sieht, kann man das besser kommunizieren. Sowas ist einfach keine art. Schau dir mal seine sig an, ich denke nicht das er ein totaler pc noob ist.



Hier gibts 200 seiten hilfestellung, muss ja nicht au den nächsten 100 dasselbe stehen...

Die Art wie er sein Problem hier kommuniziert ohne wirklichen details mit wörtern wie "scheiss alpha" trägt einer seriösen diskussion nicht wirklich rechnung.

Ich bin am mobiltelefon unterwegs, wo ich keine sig sehe. Abgesehen davon ist mir seine sig egal. Von einer sig auf pc skills zu schließen, ist wir einen akademischen grad mit intelligenz gleichzusetzen.

Außerdem halte ich den ball flach. Ich bin direkt und sage dass was ich denke. Das in einer form die keine kraftausdrücke beinhaltet - im gegensatz zu manch anderen.
Wenn dir Meine beiträge nicht gefallen bietet sich die Blockierfunktion für meinen Account an.

LG


----------



## MezZo_Mix (1. Februar 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> Wer weiß was du alles fürn müll eingestellt ud auf deinem computer hast...
> Wenn du nicht mal den startpost durchlesen kannst und hier auf seite 200 um tipps bittest glaube ich liegt das problem nicht an der alpha sondern eher an OSI Layer 8.
> 
> LG


 
@*henderson m* Das Problem hat aber nicht nur er  mit dem Takten. Ist bei mir genau so das meine GTX sich nicht richtig hochtaktet.  

Natürlich sinds immer die anderen  ich liebe solche Leute, große Fre**e aber geben von sich genau so Müll


----------



## kero81 (1. Februar 2014)

Bis einer Heult... Chillt mal eure Nuggets, es ist Wochenende. 
Nachdem er "Schei55 Alpha" geschrieben hat wars bei mir auch schon vorbei mit der Hilfestelltung. Ne Alpha is doch in 90% der Fälle Schei55e weil... Apha halt. Wenn sich jemand darüber aufregt, kann man eigentlich schon davon ausgehen das man seine Meinung über eine Alpha eh nicht mehr ändern kann.


----------



## Creeperio (1. Februar 2014)

kaum einer heute unterwegs in dayz? ts so leer o.o


----------



## Learcor (1. Februar 2014)

Ist ja auch Wochende....

Was muss man tun um "Mitglied" im TS zu werden? Ich kann als Guest dem Channel nicht beitreten.


----------



## RavionHD (1. Februar 2014)

Learcor schrieb:


> Ist ja auch Wochende....
> 
> Was muss man tun um "Mitglied" im TS zu werden? Ich kann als Guest dem Channel nicht beitreten.


 
Ihr könnt ja gerne uns besuchen, wir sind aktuell zu 4:

176.57.131.116:3055

Machen aber gerade eine "Pause".


----------



## Dedde (1. Februar 2014)

leute da sist echt hammerhart. das erste mal gespielt. habe alles mögliche gefunden, rohrzange, schaufel, kleidung, rucksack, trinken, patronen, bohnen aus der dose. letztendlich bin ich verhungert weil ich nix gefunden habe womit ich die dose aufmachen kann.... 
habt ihr tipps zur performance? komme selten über 45fps. in städten 20-30 fps. habe keine einstellung auf sehr hoch und aa aus. gtx 780oc + i7 4930k. witzig das damit das spiel nicht läuft


----------



## efdev (1. Februar 2014)

da gibt es keine tipps mehr das spiel läuft bei dir einfach "gut" besser ist im moment nicht drin auch mit besserer hardware.


----------



## Learcor (1. Februar 2014)

Bei schlechter Performance kann mann im Moment nicht viel machen. Du kannst höchstens mit ein paar Einstellungen rumspielen und Parameter ändern (Siehe Artikel von PCGames).


----------



## sinchilla (1. Februar 2014)

> leute da sist echt hammerhart. das erste mal gespielt. habe alles  mögliche gefunden, rohrzange, schaufel, kleidung, rucksack, trinken,  patronen, bohnen aus der dose. letztendlich bin ich verhungert weil ich  nix gefunden habe womit ich die dose aufmachen kann....


ja das sollten sie noch fixen....jeder noch nicht ganz verhungerte mensch würde auf kosten seiner zähne sone dose aufbeissen...wozu brauch man schöne zähne wenn man zu eitel war sie auszubeissen & deshalb verhungerte

ne aber es gibt einige möglichkeiten sone dose aufzubekommen & da steigt die kreativität proportional zum hunger...von mir aus sollen auch bloß 50% drin sein wenn man sie zertritt aber immerhin

@the generation all on max. ...dieses spiel zeigt dir mit leichtigkeit wie bescheiden dein rechenschieber ist dazu brauch es net mal max. settings 

dies liegt aber eher an der engine welche einerseits etwas in die tage gekommen ist & andererseits seit arma2 auch nicht wirklich optimiert wurde.
ich habe arma 2 mit nem dualcore 2x3 ghz & ner 8800gt gespielt meine mom. hardware seht ihr in der sig. der unterschied is net proportional zur gestiegenen hardwareleistung,
bf4 mit der alten hardware wäre wohl nicht drinnen auf halbwegs max. settings widerum mit der neuen...die engine is derart sandboxorientiert das sauviel leistung ( vor allem bei der cpu) flöten geht. ich hoffe ( laut deans aussage) das noch einige optimierungen reinkommen durch konstruktive tips seitens der hardwareproduzenten.


----------



## efdev (1. Februar 2014)

mir reichen auch 40% ist halt nur doof wenn du nen rucksack voll essen hast aber trotzdem verhungerst .

man könnte auch an straßenschildern dosen aufmachen das sollte sogar möglich sein mit geringen verlust.


----------



## Learcor (1. Februar 2014)

Oder man macht die Dosen wie die Typen im Video auf...


----------



## sinchilla (1. Februar 2014)

> mir reichen auch 40% ist halt nur doof wenn du nen rucksack voll essen hast aber trotzdem verhungerst .
> 
> man könnte auch an straßenschildern dosen aufmachen das sollte sogar möglich sein mit geringen verlust.


wenn die zombies net so schnell nach dem ableben verschwinden würden könnte man anstatt der bordsteinkante auch ne dose zwischen ihren kiefer packen...

ich seh scho in nächsten patch ein slot mit nem zombieschädel belegt....


----------



## Joselman (1. Februar 2014)

Learcor schrieb:


> Oder man macht die Dosen wie die Typen im Video auf...



Ich hab eigentlich drauf gewartet das er sich übelst dabei in die Finger schneidet. Gut gemacht muss man sagen!


----------



## efdev (1. Februar 2014)

nette idee aber etwas umständlich du muss immerhin erst den kopf abtrennen also brauchste wieder ein messer oder du gehts direkt an die leiche.

was das mit den zombies liegen bleiben angeht hoffe ich auch das die mal liegen bleiben und auch wieder etwas loot dabei haben.


----------



## knusperzwieback (1. Februar 2014)

Das mit den Dosen verstehe ich auch noch nicht ganz. Sagen wir mal so. Im richtigen Leben würde ich eine Dose auch ohne Dosenöffner, Messer o.ä. aufbekommen. Und wenn der Inhalt dann halt auf den Boden fällt wayne, dann esse ich halt ein bissel Dreck mit. Bevor ich verhungere würden mir bestimmt so einige Sachen einfallen. 
Aber kann ja alles noch werden. Ist ja noch eine früher Version vom Spiel.


----------



## sinchilla (1. Februar 2014)

> nette idee aber etwas umständlich du muss immerhin erst den kopf  abtrennen also brauchste wieder ein messer oder du gehts direkt an die  leiche.


einige drehungen später ersparte man sich das messer aufzuklappen



> was das mit den zombies liegen bleiben angeht hoffe ich auch das die mal liegen bleiben und auch wieder etwas loot dabei haben.


 ja das verstehe ich auch nicht...genauso mit den spielern welche nun nach 10 min weg sind. angeblich um die performance zu erhöhen...das erschliesst sich mir nicht. als würde es mehr rechenleistung in anspruch nehmen einen toten zombie/ real player an koordinate x/y zu speichern als einen lebenden. stattdessen muss der server nun etliche koordinaten & informationsdaten bereithalten von dingen welche noch nicht mal nutzbar sind im spiel(kocher usw.) beides führt dazu das man nicht gleich sieht ob vorher jemand an einem ort war ( keine toten zombies) oder ein sniper im 10-minutentakt spieler wegsniped auf koordinate x/y...es bringt mir mehr ne leiche zu sehen als keine, denn somit weiss ich das hier gefahr im verzug sein könnte...wenn das spiel sonst soviel realitätsanspruch einnimmt sollen doch bitte auch getötete zombies/ spieler liegen bleiben. in 3sek / 10 minuten verwest niemand spurlos

das spiel bzw. dessen grundidee hat soviel potenzial aber aufgrund der veralteten engine welche ja immernoch schön anzusehen ist aber erhebliche defizite bezüglich der optimierung aufweist geht sehr viel davon verloren bzw. an immersion


----------



## Dedde (2. Februar 2014)

hab ein yt video gesehen mit cfg anpassungen. jetzt läufts schon mal deutlich besser
Wie und wann erscheint eig neues loot?


----------



## borni (2. Februar 2014)

@sinchilla

Klar ist eine Menge potenzial da. Man stelle sich mal vor wie genial es wäre, wenn man sich zu großen Gruppen oder Clans zusammen rotten könnte, auf Karten die vielleicht 4-5 mal so groß sind und ein paar hundert Spieler beherbergen kann. Wenn man dann mit vereinten Kräften einen alten militärischen Transporthubschrauber wieder funktionstüchtig craften kann. Kerosin ist selten und muss selbst zusammen gecraftet werden. Und dann kann man mal nach tagelanger Planung mit 4 man Besatzung die Basis des befeindeten Clans angreifen und gefallene Kameraden Rächen. Oder eine sehr stark Zombieverseuchte Stadt mit Luftverstärkung "säubern" damit ein kleiner Bodentrup seltenes Loot bergen kann.

Ja, sicher wird es nie so werden... Aber man darf ja noch träumen!
Im großen und ganzen wäre es vielleicht schon cooler wenn die Zombies deutlich schneller und gefährlicher wären und in kleinen Gruppen angreifen würden, damit es schwerer wird allein zu überleben und man mehr gezwungen wird zusammen zu arbeiten. Vielleicht sollte auch Munition noch deutlich rarer zu finden sein. Ich hab 360 Schuss für mein M4 dabei. Da brauch man sich nie Gedanken um Munition zu machen. Und die dummen Zombies töte ich trotzdem immer mit der Axt.


----------



## Dedde (2. Februar 2014)

ok, jetzt war ich wieder in einer stadt, 18-22fps. komplett unspielbar. ist das bei euch auch so? graka hatte ne auslastung von 32% angezeigt


----------



## Learcor (2. Februar 2014)

Ich erreiche mit meiner GTX 570 Phantom und eine Core I5 3570K und allen Einstellungen auf Sehr Hoch auf max 23 fps. Komischerweise sieht das Bild für mich aber immer noch flüssig aus.  Normalerweise merke ich Ruckler unterhalb der von 26 fps.


----------



## borni (2. Februar 2014)

Dedde schrieb:


> ok, jetzt war ich wieder in einer stadt, 18-22fps. komplett unspielbar. ist das bei euch auch so? graka hatte ne auslastung von 32% angezeigt


 
Was hast du für eine GPU? Ich hab eigentlich alles auf max in Elektro auch nur so 35 FPS. Die Engine war doch immer schon recht hungrig. Aber bei mir ist noch ganz gut spielbar. Würde aber jedem empfehlen vsync zu deaktivieren und die Mausglättung weit runter zu stellen. Zusätzlich hab ich das Postprocessing auf niedrig weil mich das verwischen sehr nervt. Ambient Occlusion hab ich auch an, sieht sehr gut aus, muss aber bei mir nach jedem Neustart manuell wieder aktiviert werden.


----------



## knusperzwieback (2. Februar 2014)

borni schrieb:


> @sinchilla
> 
> Klar ist eine Menge potenzial da. Man stelle sich mal vor wie genial es wäre, wenn man sich zu großen Gruppen oder Clans zusammen rotten könnte, auf Karten die vielleicht 4-5 mal so groß sind und ein paar hundert Spieler beherbergen kann. Wenn man dann mit vereinten Kräften einen alten militärischen Transporthubschrauber wieder funktionstüchtig craften kann. Kerosin ist selten und muss selbst zusammen gecraftet werden. Und dann kann man mal nach tagelanger Planung mit 4 man Besatzung die Basis des befeindeten Clans angreifen und gefallene Kameraden Rächen. Oder eine sehr stark Zombieverseuchte Stadt mit Luftverstärkung "säubern" damit ein kleiner Bodentrup seltenes Loot bergen kann.
> 
> ...


 
Im Großen und Ganzen und ganzen stimme ich dir zu. Nur eine Sache gefällt mir nicht so sonderlich. Nämlich dass man gefallene Kameraden gleich rächen muss.
Ich fände es gut wenn man auch gute Vermittler hätte die die Sache dann im Gespräch schlichten könnten ohne dass es am Ende so abläuft wie neulich bei EVE-Online. 
Wobei dies natürlich nicht ausschließt dass es trotzdem zu Scharmützeln kommen kann wenn sich "normale" Truppen einem anderen Clan nähern und dann auch mal die "Befehle" von Oben missachten. 

Aber dass wird sich dann wohl von Server zu Server unterscheiden, je nachdem was für Clanführer das Sagen haben. Schaun ma mal wohin die Reise geht.

Aber ansonsten stimmte ich dir uneingeschränkt zu. 

Mein Ding wäre es als unabhängiger Händler durch die Gegend zu ziehen und mir durch z.B. Tausch von Gegenständen einen Namen zu machen. Der Shooterteil interessiert mich nämlich kein Stück.


----------



## Dedde (2. Februar 2014)

hab ne 780oc. wie kann man denn dinge kombinieren? zb mit einer zange ne dose aufmachen? wenn ich rechtsklicke geht schonmal nix


----------



## Learcor (2. Februar 2014)

Einfach die Zange auf die Dose ziehen, wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob das überhaupt mit ner Zange geht. Ich habs nur mit der Feuerwehraxt und einem Schraubenziehen probiert.


----------



## Mewkew (2. Februar 2014)

Mit der Zange gehts noch nicht, kommt aber sicher noch.


----------



## borni (2. Februar 2014)

knusperzwieback schrieb:


> Im Großen und Ganzen und ganzen stimme ich dir zu. Nur eine Sache gefällt mir nicht so sonderlich. Nämlich dass man gefallene Kameraden gleich rächen muss.
> Ich fände es gut wenn man auch gute Vermittler hätte die die Sache dann im Gespräch schlichten könnten ohne dass es am Ende so abläuft wie neulich bei EVE-Online.
> Wobei dies natürlich nicht ausschließt dass es trotzdem zu Scharmützeln kommen kann wenn sich "normale" Truppen einem anderen Clan nähern und dann auch mal die "Befehle" von Oben missachten.
> 
> ...


 
Wäre doch genial wenn du irgendwo einen Anlasser für einen Jeep versteckt hast den 2 rivalisierende clans beide benötigen. Dann wären auf einmal alle ganz lieb zu dir. Hm... Oder sie erpressen dich... 
Die Frage wäre nur ob es eine Art Währung geben sollte oder alles über Tauschgeschäfte abgewickelt werden kann.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (2. Februar 2014)

Ich hatte es in der Hand  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robonator (2. Februar 2014)

Das Ding hatte ich auch schon. Hab nen paar Zombies niedergeballert und dann wieder gegen die Mosin eingetauscht


----------



## sinchilla (2. Februar 2014)

ich habe mit der pumpgun zwar keine gegner getötet aber mehrere probeschüsse abgegeben...die abgesägte variante tötet, wenn alle schrotkugeln treffen, vllt. auf 3 meter & die nicht abgesägte auf 5 meter. jeder weitere meter streut so derbe das man einen spieler unmöglich die ganze schrotladung übern pelz brennen kann. der 2te schuss brauch auch einige zeit weil die waffe nach dem ersten schuss enorm nach oben verzieht & man nicht shootergewohnt das schnell ausgleichen kann sondern etwas dauert bis man das eben anvisierte zeil wieder im visier hat, wenn sich dieses dann noch bewegt was meist der fall ist bei menschlichen gegnern wird das (tödliche) treffen noch schwerer. auf entfernung wird die normale schrotflinte auch schnell mit einer mosin verwechselt...dies kann vor- & nachteile haben. an der abgesägten schrotflinte ist der vorteil das man sie beim gegner nicht sieht wenn er sie am rucksack hat weil sie so kurz ist. das ding is ausserdem so laut da hört man den schuss in cherno wenn man am northeastairfield schiesst.
m.m.n. kann man die waffe nur zum infiltrieren von räumen benutzen wozu die m4 aber genauso taugt & dabei noch die vorteile bei schüssen auf entfernung hat.

ergo: die waffe ist besser als gar keine aber wenn ich die wahl habe nehm ich lieber ne pistole

mit der munition die bloß ein projektil ist ( mir fällt grad net der name net ein also net die normale schrotladung) mag dies anders sein aber das konnte ich nocht nicht testen. auch schade das die waffe überhpt keine kimme & korn hat somit komm ich mir vor wie bei CS wenn ich nur aus der hüfte schiessen kann

ne dose kann man mit dem bajonett der mosin / m4, schraubenzieher, äxten & natürlich dem normalen dosenöffner öffnen. zange geht auf jeden fall nicht die ist momentan noch so ein gegenstand ohne jeden sinn.


----------



## knusperzwieback (2. Februar 2014)

borni schrieb:


> Wäre doch genial wenn du irgendwo einen Anlasser für einen Jeep versteckt hast den 2 rivalisierende clans beide benötigen. Dann wären auf einmal alle ganz lieb zu dir. Hm... Oder sie erpressen dich...
> Die Frage wäre nur ob es eine Art Währung geben sollte oder alles über Tauschgeschäfte abgewickelt werden kann.


 
Ich denke es wird früher oder Später eine Währung geben. Die Spieler waren da ja schon immer kreativ. Bei Diablo wurden damals glaub irgendwelche Schädel zum Handeln benutzt. Könnte man bei DayZ also irgendwelchen kleinen Sachen als Währung einsetzten. So lange sie selten genug sind könnten es auch rostige Schrauben sein.


----------



## alban2 (2. Februar 2014)

Wow alter..... die Sniper rifle ist der größte schmock.

War eben neben einem spieler, hab 3 ganze male geschossen,und der stirbt net !!!!!!

So kotzig wieder von neu anzufangen -.-


----------



## Brez$$z (2. Februar 2014)

alban2 schrieb:


> Wow alter..... die Sniper rifle ist der größte schmock.
> 
> War eben neben einem spieler, hab 3 ganze male geschossen,und der stirbt net !!!!!!
> 
> So kotzig wieder von neu anzufangen -.-


 
Wow
Such Information
Very Rage
Wow


----------



## efdev (2. Februar 2014)

naja die mosin ist eben nicht für 3m kämpfe gedacht sondern mehr die m4 oder Schrotflinte aber das ist ihm glaube egal.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (2. Februar 2014)

Aber die Mosin hat doch den höchsten Schaden ... wieso nicht auf 3m? ^^


----------



## m4rshm4llow (2. Februar 2014)

Habe auch noch nie mehr als 2 Schüsse mit der Mosin gebraucht. Meistens sogar nur einen.
Ich ziehe sie Mosin immer der M4 vor, da ich die Mosin auch im Nahkampf gut beherrsche.


----------



## sinchilla (2. Februar 2014)

> So lange sie selten genug sind könnten es auch rostige Schrauben sein.


 hm da steht aber keine glaubwürdigkeit hinter & die fälschungssicherheit is auch nicht gegeben

stell dir vor du tauschst wert X gegen 5 rostige schrauben & der nächste sagt dir "was soll ich mit schrauben" sprich die währung könnte ungemein schnell an glaubwürdigkeit verlieren weil sie kein gegenwert hat so wie die goldstaatsreserven...

ich denke waffen oder munition bieten sich da wesentlich besser als tauschware an oder noch besser bambies!!!


----------



## Brez$$z (2. Februar 2014)

Ja theo. ist alles als Währung möglich, man hat ja früher irgendwo Muscheln als Währung gehabt.
Aber in DayZ bietet sich wohl die Munition am besten an, aber auch nur die Munition der am weit verbreitesten waffe.


----------



## sinchilla (2. Februar 2014)

> Ja theo. ist alles als Währung möglich, man hat ja früher irgendwo Muscheln als Währung gehabt.
> Aber in DayZ bietet sich wohl die Munition am besten an, aber auch nur die Munition der am weit verbreitesten waffe.


der wert eines gegenstandes oder einer information steigt mit dem willen diese unbedingt zu benötigen...ergo ne dose thunfisch könnte, wenn man kurz vor dem verhungern ist, auch mal schnell den gegenwert der virtuellen jungfräulichkeit kosten

das lootsystem muss halt noch komplett überarbeitet werden...vllt. wäre es auch sinnvoll den char an einen server zu binden somit würde sich serverhopping erübrigen & es könnte keine inflation entstehen wenn ganz schlaue die leeren server nach munition leerlooten & plötzlich is die muni nichts mehr wert weil es so viel davon gibt


----------



## Brez$$z (2. Februar 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> vllt. wäre es auch sinnvoll den char an einen server zu binden



In der Mod schon lange lange, in der Standalone dauerts bestimmt auch nicht mehr all zu lange. Nennt sich Private Hive


----------



## sinchilla (2. Februar 2014)

> In der Mod schon lange lange, in der Standalone dauerts bestimmt auch nicht mehr all zu lange. Nennt sich Private Hive


ja warum das so lange dauert is mir auch ein rätsel die haben doch in der mod bereits soviel gehabt warum is das so schwer zu implementieren?

vllt. sollten sie sich doch lieber die arma3 engine annehmen, welche m.m.n. ein bissl besser optimiert wurde. es sind ja überhpt keine rpg-elemente enthalten. der server muss sich nur merken was sich verändert ( loot, offene türen usw.) sowie wo ein paar zombies herumeiern & die real player & deren equip. das ganze mit ein bissl waffenphysik garniert & fertich is der lack

...is doch der perfekte job fürn praktikanten übers WE

also die ki kann doch direkt übernommen werden ( nach einigen patches war die ja annehmbar bei arma 2) sowie soviele andere sachen sieht man ja bei der map welche nun nochmal abgewandelt wurde...also sehr viel copy & paste


----------



## Ceon026 (2. Februar 2014)

Würde mich aber ankotzen, weil manche server immer wieder down sind oder einfach zu Laggy


----------



## mist3r89 (2. Februar 2014)

Hab mir mal ein HC Charakter angeeignet, nach einigen Todesphasen, habe ich es langsam im Griff... nur der Nahkampf ni der Egoperspektive ist für mich echt mühsam... Die 3rd gefällt mir da schon besser... Es gibt kein Kampf mit zombie wo es mich nicht mindestens ein mal erwischt... anyway... Hab heute in elektro meine FNX45 gefunden samt magazin und volle Munition, allerdings habe ich die schon weggeballert, hab ausserdem in Mogileva 2 Shotguns gefunden, eine hab ich mitgenommen, bin jetzt durch Vyshnoye richtung Military Base, brauche bessere Kleidung und Munition. Eventuell ne Mosin statt der Shotgun! bin jetzt ganau am Waldrand bei 55/82 und mach mal Pause, will jemand mit mir auf die Military Base?

Ich schau noch schnell nach meiner Frau sie ist eben krank, falls sie was braucht geht die Pause länger


----------



## Mewkew (2. Februar 2014)

Mister also der faustkampf ist wirklich in der ego perspektive auszutragen. Du musst einen zombie nur ein bis 2 mal direkt am kopf treffen und er fällt zu boden. Das kannst du entwerder 6 mal wiederhole nbis er tot ist, oder nach dem ersten takedown die flucht ergreifen. Mit dieser technik hab ich absolut keine probleme mehr gegen die z'eds mit bloßen fäusten, werder meist auch nicht von ihnen getroffen, das sie gar nicht erstmal zum zuschalgen kommen.

BTW: 

Der Defi kann entgegen mancher aussagen noch nicht dazu verwenden werden tote zurück zu holen, hab es selber an mir getestet. Beinbrüche kann man nicht mehr nur mit morphin behandeln, es braucht in jedem fall auch die schiene.


----------



## sinchilla (2. Februar 2014)

> Der Defi kann entgegen mancher aussagen noch nicht dazu verwenden werden tote zurück zu holen, hab es selber an mir getestet.



wie kannst du es denn an dir selbst testen waren auch batterien ( volle) drin?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (2. Februar 2014)

Bei nem Beinbruch, reicht eigentlich Morphin und danach, dem Server neu Connecten. Dann hat man alles wieder heile, weiß nicht ob das ein Bug ist.


----------



## Learcor (2. Februar 2014)

Man brauch Batterien für den Defi? WTF?!?!
Das müssten ja verdammt große Batterien sein. XD


----------



## Mewkew (2. Februar 2014)

Ja batterien waren natürlich drin, man brauch 2 9volt blocks wie für die taschenlampen. An mir selbst getestet heist, ich habe mich freiwillig geopfert, also mir nen header verpassen lassen. Jack war quasi der ersthelfer mit dem defi, zwar konnte er auch apply auswählen, jedoch hat er sich dann selber ne ladung verpasst ^^ (man wird kurz unmächtig). Nach dem zweiten selbstschock kam dann aber die meldung "you cant use the defi unit on a dead person".

Das beine durch relog gefixt werden ist natürlich noch ein bug (dann brauch man nicht mal morphin, einfach so oft reloggen bis man wieder laufen kann). Wie gesagt nur morphin allein, ohne relog und ohne schiene, reicht nicht mehr, ebenfalls getestet.


----------



## Dedde (2. Februar 2014)

Kann man ruined Munition verwenden oder soll ich das wegschmeißen?


----------



## Mewkew (2. Februar 2014)

Dedde schrieb:


> Kann man ruined Munition verwenden oder soll ich das wegschmeißen?


 
Splitten, um die  wenigen ruinierten kugeln von den pristinen zu trennen. Meist sind bei z.b 20 kugeln gerade mal 2-3 ruinied, der rest aber völlig in ordnung.


----------



## Learcor (2. Februar 2014)

Sollte man ohne Probleme noch nutzen können. Der Patch, der ruined Sachen unbrauchbar macht muss erst noch kommen.


----------



## Robonator (2. Februar 2014)

Mewkew schrieb:


> Ja batterien waren natürlich drin, man brauch 2 9volt blocks wie für die taschenlampen. An mir selbst getestet heist, ich habe mich freiwillig geopfert, also mir nen header verpassen lassen. Jack war quasi der ersthelfer mit dem defi, zwar konnte er auch apply auswählen, jedoch hat er sich dann selber ne ladung verpasst ^^ (man wird kurz unmächtig). Nach dem zweiten selbstschock kam dann aber die meldung "you cant use the defi unit on a dead person".
> 
> Das beine durch relog gefixt werden ist natürlich noch ein bug (dann brauch man nicht mal morphin, einfach so oft reloggen bis man wieder laufen kann). Wie gesagt nur morphin allein, ohne relog und ohne schiene, reicht nicht mehr, ebenfalls getestet.


 
Mit den Defi kann man bewusstlose Leute wieder erwecken. Bei toten hat das bisher noch nicht geklappt.


----------



## sinchilla (2. Februar 2014)

is heut wer aufm hc-server am start? hab m4 & son schnulli brauch aber nen vernünftiges scope...


----------



## henderson m. (2. Februar 2014)

Danke @
*shicehaufen
deeron
sinchilla
kruse*

für die geilste action die ich jemals in nem pc-spiel erfahren durfte....was wir heute abgeliefert haben, und soviele kills (equipped squad banditos!!!) in so kurzer zeit wird lange zeit unerreicht bleiben glaube ich 
 Wir hatten gar keine Zeit mehr die Leichen zu looten vor lauter herumgeballere 
vom 4er Squad hab ich eben mal nen screen gemacht ... lol

!!! Bitte bald wieder , ab jetzt gibts keine waldspaziergänge mehr für mich - nur mehr pure action hahaha der wahnsinn.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sinchilla (2. Februar 2014)

na nen bisschen schiesswütig wart ihr auch...das bambi vor mir sah sehr gut aus...hatte auch die waffe im anschlag...bevor ich etwas sagen konnte, sagte es nichts mehr

ne aber war ne feine action! & natürlich muss man vorsichtig sein! der full equip von ebend is der bamibi von morgen

aber das beste war das bambie das wir gefüttert haben...hätte der die fäuste auch nur erhoben wär von 4 seiten 556er ammo auf sein ego eingeprellt...zum glück gibs handschellen...& der reine alokohol wird ihm sicher ein guten rausch besorgt haben...


----------



## Shicehaufen (3. Februar 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> Danke @ shicehaufen deeron sinchilla kruse  für die geilste action die ich jemals in nem pc-spiel erfahren durfte....was wir heute abgeliefert haben, und soviele kills (equipped squad banditos!!!) in so kurzer zeit wird lange zeit unerreicht bleiben glaube ich  Wir hatten gar keine Zeit mehr die Leichen zu looten vor lauter herumgeballere  vom 4er Squad hab ich eben mal nen screen gemacht ... lol  !!! Bitte bald wieder , ab jetzt gibts keine waldspaziergänge mehr für mich - nur mehr pure action hahaha der wahnsinn.  <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=715090"/><img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=715091"/><img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=715092"/>



Das war verdammt geil. Den, im warsten Sinne des Wortes, Startschuss haben wir dem Henderson zu verdanken und dem Glück das die Typen sich über den ingame Voice unterhalten haben xD. 5 auf einen Streich kann sich Henderson jetzt auf sein schwarzes Barrett schreiben . 
@ sinchilla: die Bambis waren alle potentielle Attentäter wie die Typen, die deeron verfolgt haben, bestätigt hatten.

Alles in allem,
Wahrhaft geilste Nummer heut Abend.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (3. Februar 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> bevor ich etwas sagen konnte, sagte es nichts mehr



Geile Aussage xD Die merke ich mir


----------



## mist3r89 (3. Februar 2014)

Klingt ja nach ne menge spass... Schade hab ich das verpasst
Bin gestern morgen auf dem hc server online gewesen, da gabs sogar praktisch leere tagserver komplett ungelootet! Hat zwar nicht bis zu einer base gereicht habe in elektro aber ne feuerwehr axt die pistole gefunden mit magazin usw. Ganz spassig jetz brauch ich trotzdme noch ein besuch in einer base suche munition für die shotgun und fnx


----------



## mist3r89 (3. Februar 2014)

läck bobi jetzt hats mich fast erwischt mit dem HC Charakter!! Bin neben dem Panzer eingeloggt ausserhalt der Military base der im Westen liegt, beim Loch in der Mauer.. ich seh die Türen des Gefängnisses sind geschlossen, habe aber kein Platz im Inventar, also foode ich alles weg, was natürlich ne weile dauert, ich schau auf der Serverliste, immernoch 3 Spieler mich inklusive, ich lauf rein zum 1. Zimmerhaus rechts türe offen? Ich so wtf!!! meine fnx45 im Anschlag nähere mich langsam der türe da kommt mich einer entgegen mit dem revolver in der hand ich baller nur auf den rum wie ein wahnsinniger er läuft 3-4 Mal im Kreis nimmt seine Mosin raus, ich renn wieder weg versteck mich hinter den büschen und schaue ob er noch hinterher kommt, weil er dann nicht kommt nimm ich die Flinte in die Hand und lauf wieder vorsichtig hinein, und da liegt er! hab ihn wohl doch öfter erwischt als ich gedacht habe^^ hab mir das essen genommen und die Mosin mit paar schuss... irgendwie war ich nicht fähig sein Revoler zu mir zu nehmen... das ging irgendwie einfach nicht obwohl genug platz da war
Hab also die Flinte weggegeben und die Mosin genommen... Einziger Nachteil der Schwachkopf hat sie angesprayt und jetz passt da nur ein Schuss rein... aber der 1. Schuss passt immer jetzt brauch ich nur noch die Muni für die FNX. der andere war vollgepumpt mit revolver Muni... Es tat mir wirklich leid... mein erster Todesopfer... aber auf eine Militarybase, habe ich wenig Hoffnung auf freundlich gesinnte spieler... es war irgendwie eine spontane Reaktion :-/ "läck was macht dä doo, BAMBAMBAMBAMBAMBAM 12 Schüsse FNX^^ unnötig vermutlich, aber der Adrenalinkick war doch ziiiiemlich hoch


----------



## kero81 (3. Februar 2014)

Sagt mal, kanns sein das der großteil hier zum ersten mal dayz spielt?! Nach den geschichten hier zu urteilen haben wohl einige ibre ersten bambis erschossen. So süß, bambis abknallen und denken sie wären die kings. xD


----------



## mist3r89 (3. Februar 2014)

kero81 schrieb:


> Sagt mal, kanns sein das der großteil hier zum ersten mal dayz spielt?! Nach den geschichten hier zu urteilen haben wohl einige ibre ersten bambis erschossen. So süß, bambis abknallen und denken sie wären die kings. xD


 
was denn für ein bambi? der war in einer militarybase und full equiped, dagegen war ich noch fast ein bambie^^


----------



## X2theZ (3. Februar 2014)

gar nicht so süß ist es, hier den dayz-veteran zu markieren...
auch du hast irgendwann mal angefangen, oder?


----------



## Jack77 (3. Februar 2014)

zur Info:


In wenigen Tagen erscheint ein neuer Patch zu der Standalone-Variante von DayZ. Derzeit ist das Update lediglich als experimentelle Version verfügbar, was sich allerdings schon bald ändern soll.

DayZ - Nächster Patch erhält Release-Termin
DayZ-Spieler warten sicherlich bereits auf die Veröffentlichung des nächsten Patches. Aktuell ist Alpha-Patch 0.33.114855 allerdings lediglich in einer experimentellen Fassung verfügbar, doch Projektleiter Dean Hall hat nun via Twitter bekannt gegeben, an welchem Datum die finale Version des Updates erscheinen wird. Demnach müsst ihr euch lediglich noch bis zum 05. Februar 2014 gedulden, denn an diesem Tag erhaltet ihr innerhalb eines Steam-Updates sämtliche Neuerungen und Bugfixes.

Dazu gehört etwa das halbautomatische Gewehr SKS sowie eine Machete als Nahkampfwaffe. Außerdem soll es fortan möglich sein, die M4 einzufärben, um sogar das Aussehen der Waffe an das Gelände anzupassen. Doch auch eine kleine Schultasche, die sicherlich nicht für Überlebende einer Zombieapokalypse konzipiert worden ist, erhält Einzug in den Survival-Titel. Eine ausführliche Zusammenfassung der Patch-Notes findet ihr hier.

hier:
Projektleiter Dean Hall hat für Anfang Februar einen neuen DayZ Standalone-Patch angekündigt, der neben Fehlerbehebungen zahlreiche Neuerungen mit sich bringt. Dazu gehören neue Waffen und Zombiearten.

DayZ - Neuer Patch für Anfang Februar angekündigt
DayZ-Spieler dürfen sich schon bald auf einige Neuerungen gefasst machen. Wie Projektleiter Dean Hall im offiziellen Forum angekündigt hat, wird zwischen dem 5. und 7. Februar ein neuer Patch erscheinen. Bereits jetzt ist dieser als Beta-Version verfügbar und kann über die Steam-Optionen aktiviert werden. Wie gewohnt werden zahlreiche Fehler ausgemerzt, doch auch Neuerungen finden ihren Weg in die Standalone-Version.

Dazu zählt das halbautomatische Gewehr SKS sowie eine Machete. Außerdem verursachen die Angriffe von Militärzombies in Zukunft mehr Schaden. Für mehr Waffen wird natürlich auch mehr Platz im Rucksack benötigt - aus diesem Grund dürfen sich Spieler mit dem Update auf einen neuen Rucksack freuen. Unfaire Spiele die Server häufig wechseln um besseres Loot zu finden, so genannte Server-Hopper, werden fortan bestraft müssen nach mehrmaligem Server-Wechsel einige Minuten in der Lobby warten.

Doch auch das Bewegungsrepertoire wird durch neue Gesten erweitert. Darüber hinaus können zerstörte Gegenstände ("ruined") nicht mehr länger benutzt werden. Findet ihr also fortan eine Konservendose mit der Bezeichnung 'ruined', so ist der Inhalt nicht mehr länger genießbar. Unterhalb dieser Meldung findet ihr sämtliche Patch-Notes. Wir teilen euch mit, sobald Bohemia Interactive den Patch offiziell veröffentlicht.

Dean Hall und sein Entwicklerteam werden schon bald einen weiteren Patch zu DayZ Standalone veröffentlichen.

New:

Actions: chambering SKS round from pile, loading 10 rounds from pile 
Actions: You can uncuff other players with the hacksaw 
Actions: Cannot use an item (e.g. drink/eat) if it is "Ruined" 
Actions: Interactions with items reworked. Drinking/Eating/etc... more robust and user-friendly 
Actions: Restrained players cannot use inventory or action menu 
Animations: Player now can take and hide rifle in crouched run 
Animations: SKS reload animations Crafting: FNX45 pistol can be chambered with single round Crafting: Opening cans with combat knife added 
Crafting: Opening cans with machete added 
Crafting: Painting Motorbike Helmets to Black and Green 
Effects: Magnum revolver ejecting shells when reloading 
Effects: Magnum revolver sounds - gunshots, reloading 
Effects: Mosin ejecting shells when cycling 
Effects: New Mosin sounds - gunshots, cycling, reloading 
Gear: Improvised courier backpack added 
Gear: Machete added 
Gestures: Clapping Gesture added, default F5 key 
Gestures: Pointing Gesture added, default F6 key 
Login: Player queuing system introduced. Penalty waiting time added for switching server or disconnecting a server quickly. 
Server: Player spawns now cached by engine directly, increasing performance 
Spawns: Added Bubble goose jackets into the loot spawns 
Spawns: Added SKS rifle, speedloader, ammunition piles and boxes and SKS bayonet into the loot spawns 
Systems: Hunger and Thirst slightly modified. 
Systems: Notifications added to UI for hydration and high energy 
Zombies: Different types of Military zombies now have tougher attack values and improved durability 
Zombies: Engine dynamic obstacle checking (zombie, another player) 
Zombies: Svetlojarsk zombie spawns added
Fixed:

Action: morphine injection can be used on other player effectively fixing his broken legs and item correctly positioned in hands 
Actions: Keys won't disappear after uncuffing 
Actions: loading ammo works for sprayed Mosin variants 
Actions: Read/Writing notes with paper and pen now works again 
Actions: reviving with epinephrine or defibrillator works also if player blood is below 500 units of blood 
Animations: fixed an issue where reload in prone would leave some residue sound clutter at the end of the reload animation 
Animations: Weapon reloading for magazine was not working properly when no magazine fitted 
Animations: Rifle Aimed Walk Updated, diagonal animations fixed 
Animations: sidesteping through doorway with rifle while crouching should not cause the player to get stuck now Config: Berries have more nutrition now Crafting : You can no longer saw off sawed off shotgun 
Crafting: Can spraypaint M4 to green or black 
Crafting: Damage is now transferred when items are painted 
Crafting: Improved Backpack creation only possible when Courier Bag is empty (previously items accidentally deleted) 
Crafting: Weapon cleaning kit can't be used when it's "Ruined" and won't reduce condition of a gun 
Effects: Dazed effect plays again when a player is hit/damaged/shot 
Effects: Some effects were not active locally when a player was restrained Fixed: Missing texture error dz\weapons\data\weapons_damage_metal_smdi.paa Fixed: Popping up texture error for beret models 
Gear: Spraycans won't deplete after relogging 
Gear: Book, radio, pot, pan, gas canisters, matchbox, paper, firewood and stone can be placed in hands 
Gear: Headlamp beam raised slightly Gear: Painted items now retain their previous quantities (i.e. Magazine ammo won't reset) 
Gear: Various item descriptions and notifications fixed for grammar, typos, more detail 
Gear: ZSh-3 Pilot helmet fixed and updated Gestures: Taunt defaults correctly to F4 key Graphics: "god rays" could cause overloaded post-processing and graphical corruption Graphics: fix of removing shining object from hand (switch off) 
Graphics: Roads have per pixel lights Graphics: Dynamic lights should be now defined with "radius" value which is maximum radius of light in meters 
Loot: Splint position in hand was wrong now corrected 
Spawns: Drastically lowered chance of backpacks spawning on the construction site 
Spawns: Loot spawn tweaks in some civilian structures 
Weapons: Mosin recoil increased 
Weapons: Sawed-off shotgun can be loaded with ammo (was broken due to changed inheritance) 
Weapons: Sawed-off shotgun: reduced size in inventory, reduced spread 
Zombies: Better filter/check of attack hits directly in engine 
Zombies: Military zombies made tougher
Hotfixed:
Engine: Irregular crash of server in corpse garbage collector consequence of this is that the bodies will not disappear if other player is in vicinity

Quelle: forums.dayzgame.com


freut euch und hört auf zu stänkern...


----------



## lol2k (3. Februar 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was ein fieses Gemetzel! 
Jungs - ich bin stolz auf euch!


----------



## JensderRoggi (3. Februar 2014)

deleted


----------



## D4rkResistance (3. Februar 2014)

Moin,

da ich in letzter Zeit extrem viel DayZ gespielt habe (134h in 3 Wochen), inzwischen einen guten Überblick über die Städte und Ortschaften habe und mich mal wieder intensiver mit meinen Let's Plays beschäftigen möchte, hatte ich eine Idee. Zu DayZ gibt es inzwischen unzählige Let's Plays: Einfache Tutorials, Abenteuer mit Freunden oder lustige Momente. Darum ist es irgendwie ziemlich Mainstream, wenn ich nur simple LP Together Video hochlade, weil das ja irgendwie jeder macht. Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich werde sicherlich noch regelmäßig "LP Together" hochladen, aber ich will halt irgendwie auch DayZ LPs machen, die nicht so "Standard" sind.

Und da habe ich mir etwas überlegt: Ich wollte kurze 15 min Videos machen, in denen ich einzelne Loot-Punkte näher vorstelle. Das können Military Bases sein oder Städte oder einfach nur irgendwelche Bereiche, die sich aufgrund ihrer hohen Loot-Wahrscheinlichkeit lohnen präsentiert zu werden. Starten wollte ich mit ein paar Städten. Zum Beispiel Stary Sobor: Welche Bereiche sind dort interessant? Garagen, Supermarkt, Häuser? Welche Positionen sollte man aus Eigensicherung genauer im Auge behalten (Sniperhügel, Brunnen, Ortseingangs, etc.)? Welche Punkte eignen sich für einen guten Überblick über die Stadt? Aus welchen Bereichen kann man seinen Freunden gut Deckung geben? Ich würde das Video halt für Neueinsteiger machen, die sich im Spiel noch nicht so gut auskennen und für die es relevant sein kann, sich vorab schonmal über bestimme Ortschaften/Militarybases zu informieren! Denkt ihr, dass ich mit solchen Tutorial-Videos viele Leute ansprechen würde? Oder sollte ich es sein lassen und mir was anderes überlegen!? Würdet ihr euch so ein "Loot-Area Tutorial" (Muss mir noch'n geeigneten Namen dafür überlegen! xD _Edit: Was haltet ihr von "Perfect Loot Spots" oder auch "Loot Spots & Tactics"?_) anschauen? Oder würde euch das langweilen?

Würde gerne mal eure Meinung zu der Idee hören! Würde, wenn ihr die Idee gut findet, auch vor jeder Folge so ein kleines PCGHX-Brainstorming starten, wo wir bestimmte Bereiche (hier z.B. Stary Sobor) besprechen und jeder seine "Lieblings-Loot-Spots" und Verteidigungs-Positionen oder auch Erfahrungsberichte zu den einzelnen Orten mitteilen kann, die ich dann in meine Videos mit einfließen lasse. So zeigen die Videos nicht ausschließlich meine persönliche Meinung, sondern vllt auch die von anderen. Natürlich können auch PCGHX-Nutzer in den Videos mitwirken, z.b. um "Feinde" darzustellen oder Kommentare einzubringen, die das Video nicht zu monoton wirken lassen.


----------



## sinchilla (3. Februar 2014)

> ... z.b. um "Feinde" darzustellen...


 na dann lass ich mich doch mal voll equipped übern haufen ballern

ne aber klingt gut & spricht mehr an als die normalen lets plays, evt. muss mal ne aktualisierung gemacht werden wenn sich grundlegendes zu den lootspawns ändert. daher sollte vllt. auch der kommende patch noch abgewartet werden.


----------



## Shicehaufen (3. Februar 2014)

Idee ist nicht schlecht aaaaber, für viele views sollte das Video maximal 10 Minuten lang sein (ich selber schau mir auch lieber kurze knackige vids an als eines welches in den 2 stelligen Bereich geht) und am besten auf englisch kommentieren da das ein größeres Publikum anspricht.


----------



## Elvis_Cooper (3. Februar 2014)

@Dark ich find die idee gut, vor allem die Vorstellung von guten Loot plätzen abseits der Airfields/militär basen


----------



## D4rkResistance (3. Februar 2014)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Idee ist nicht schlecht aaaaber, für viele views sollte das Video maximal 10 Minuten lang sein (ich selber schau mir auch lieber kurze knackige vids an als eines welches in den 2 stelligen Bereich geht) und am besten auf englisch kommentieren da das ein größeres Publikum anspricht.



Also 10 Minuten halte ich schon für arg knapp! 15 Minuten ist schon recht knapp angesetzt, entspricht aber der gängigen Kurzclip-Länge. Normale Youtube-LetPlayer machen 30-minütige Videos. 10 Minuten oder weniger ist zwar eine schöne Länge, aber dann wäre das Video evtl. zu undetailliert. Ich will ja die wichtigsten Bereiche näherbringen und eben auch die besten Verteidigungstaktiken ansprechen und darstellen. Das sinnlose Herumlaufen im Video werde ich rausschneiden, bzw. gar nicht erst mit aufnehmen. So nach dem Motto: 

----------------------------
Szene1 vor den Garagen: "Es gibt hier drei nennenswerte Loot-Punkte. Lootpunkt 1 wären diese Garagen, die meistens folgende Items enthalten...blblabla!"

CUT

Szene 2 vor dem Supermarkt: "Des Weiteren ist dieser Supermarkt auch ein guter Lootspawn. Ihr findet hier häufig Nahrung, Munition und Kleidung! Blablaa..."

CUT

Szene 3 auf dem Bauernhof: "Und dieses Gebiet umfasst den letzten großen Loot-Punkt. Es spawnen überwiegend Kleidungsstücke in diesen Ställen...blaa blaa!"

CUT

Neue Videoszene: "Kommen wir nun zu den Verteidigungspunkten von Stary Sobor, dazu zählen folgende Punkte..."

CUT

Aufzeigen der einzelnen Bereiche, usw.
----------------------------

Aber letztlich schaue ich einfach, wie lang die Videos werden. Ich behalte die 15 Minuten Videolänge im Hinterkopf und wenn ich mal einen kleinen Ort zeige und die Vorstellung nur 4-5 Minuten dauert, dann ist das eben so! 20 Minuten sollen hier aber das Maximum sein.

Auf englisch werde ich die Videos nicht machen, da es dann jüngere, deutsche DayZ-Spieler nicht verstehen und es ebenso für mich einfacher ist bestimmte Situationen besser erklären zu können, als sie gequält in englisch rüberbringen zu müssen!


----------



## henderson m. (3. Februar 2014)

Also D4rk du weißt ich finde deine LP-Videos super, habe dazu aber einige bednken bezgl. der neuen idee:

1. Sollte so ein video nicht in die richtung "erklärung wie man in 10 min durch serverhopping an richtigen stellen full equipped wird" gehen
2. Solange die Spawn Politik noch nicht geklärt ist (erst nach server restart / oder wie in mod nach z.b 1 stunde ohne restart) wenig sinn
3. Werden die spawnpunkte womöglich durch jeden einzelnen Patch (siehe zelte balota equipment) gravierend geändert
4. Kann man eigentlich durch die DayzDB erkennen wo was spawnen sollte
5. Gibt es einfach noch zu wenig gegenstände um wirklich eine "große" differenzierug (kleidung,waffen,essen bla) zu erhalten

Die Sache mit den Verteidigungspunkten etc. find ich nicht so schlecht - aber klingt fast langweiliger als normale random lets plays. 
Ich würde mir sowas halt eher in nem fast fertigen spiel ansehen wo vlt clans gegeneinander kämpfen, man fahrzeuge verteidigen muss oder ausschau nach 100er zombie gruppen halten muss. Zurzeit aber absolut uninteressant. 

Bin aber trotzdem gern dabei wenn du nen Mann brauchst zum Feind simulieren oder so ^^ (mit sinchilla  )


----------



## kero81 (3. Februar 2014)

X2theZ schrieb:


> gar nicht so süß ist es, hier den dayz-veteran zu markieren...
> auch du hast irgendwann mal angefangen, oder?


 
Direkt so eingeschnappt? Wo lasse ich denn den Veteranen raushängen?! Ich finds wirklich regelrecht Süß eure ganzen Storys zu lesen. Was isn da jetzt so schlimm dran?! Natürlich hab ich genauso angefangen, was meinste warum ich diese Geschichten so mag?! Vielleicht weils mich an meine Anfänge erinnert?! Versuch mal zwischen den Zeilen zu lesen und geh nicht immer vom Negativen aus. ^^


----------



## mist3r89 (3. Februar 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> Also D4rk du weißt ich finde deine LP-Videos super, habe dazu aber einige bednken bezgl. der neuen idee:  1. Sollte so ein video nicht in die richtung "erklärung wie man in 10 min durch serverhopping an richtigen stellen full equipped wird" gehen 2. Solange die Spawn Politik noch nicht geklärt ist (erst nach server restart / oder wie in mod nach z.b 1 stunde ohne restart) wenig sinn 3. Werden die spawnpunkte womöglich durch jeden einzelnen Patch (siehe zelte balota equipment) gravierend geändert 4. Kann man eigentlich durch die DayzDB erkennen wo was spawnen sollte 5. Gibt es einfach noch zu wenig gegenstände um wirklich eine "große" differenzierug (kleidung,waffen,essen bla) zu erhalten  Die Sache mit den Verteidigungspunkten etc. find ich nicht so schlecht - aber klingt fast langweiliger als normale random lets plays. Ich würde mir sowas halt eher in nem fast fertigen spiel ansehen wo vlt clans gegeneinander kämpfen, man fahrzeuge verteidigen muss oder ausschau nach 100er zombie gruppen halten muss. Zurzeit aber absolut uninteressant.   Bin aber trotzdem gern dabei wenn du nen Mann brauchst zum Feind simulieren oder so ^^ (mit sinchilla  )



Ich will auch ich will auch)


----------



## D4rkResistance (3. Februar 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> 1. Sollte so ein video nicht in die richtung "erklärung wie man in 10 min durch serverhopping an richtigen stellen full equipped wird" gehen
> 2. Solange die Spawn Politik noch nicht geklärt ist (erst nach server restart / oder wie in mod nach z.b 1 stunde ohne restart) wenig sinn
> 3. Werden die spawnpunkte womöglich durch jeden einzelnen Patch (siehe zelte balota equipment) gravierend geändert
> 4. Kann man eigentlich durch die DayzDB erkennen wo was spawnen sollte
> ...


 
*Zu 1:* Das ist natürlich klar, dass ich meine Zuschauer nicht zu Server-Hopping animiere. Ich werde sie lediglich darüber informieren das hier und dort nach einem Serverrestart folgende Items zu finden sind. Wie sie sich in einem Fall von bereits gelooteten Bereichen zu verhalten haben, bleibt ihnen selbst überlassen. Ich informiere sie eben nur über die gängigen Loot-Punkte.

*Zu 2:* Ist auch unerheblich da der Spawn soweit gleich bleiben wird und sich nur das System ändert. Schrotflinten und Mosins werden weiterhin in Schulen, Scheunen, KHs und Bürogebäuden zu finden sein. Darin ändert auch ein Patch nichts. Und sollte sich nachträglich etwas ändern, werde ich die Änderungen entweder in die Videobeschreibung packen oder direkt ins Video einblenden.

*Zu 3:* Da glaube ich nicht wirklich dran. Die Spawnpunkte werden nicht von Patch zu Patch hin und her gewürfelt. Es werdne höchstens neue hinzukommen oder mache wegfallen. Aber Military-Gear wird es immer in Military-Areas geben und Nahrung weiterhin in Häusern und Supermärkten. Das es in Balota oder am NWA in den Barracken keine Items mehr gibt ist ja nicht so gewollt gewesen, sondern ist ein Bug, der versehendlich übersehen worden ist.

*Zu 4:* das ist natürlich richtig. Andererseits gibt die DayzDB Seite auch Loot-Punkte an, wo überhaupt nichts zu finden ist. Hab ich selbst häufig schon erlebt. Oder es ist nur'n fetter roter Punkt auf einer Baracke; es wird aber nicht gezeigt, das z.B. M4s unterm Waschbecken oder Bett liegen können. Als Laie guckste da vllt nicht sofort hin. Von daher ist ein Video da immer aussagekräfiger, als eine 2D Karte mit geringer Auflösung.

*Zu 5:* Hmm, zu wenig Gegenstände? Was kommt denn überhaupt noch in nächster Zeit groß hinzu? Fahrzeugteile, Werkzeuge, Waffen? Ich denke solche größeren Updates kann man auch einfach nochmal in ein eigenständiges Video packen. Fahrzeuge etc. kommen aber eh frühestens in einem halben Jahr.

*Zu den Verteidigungspunkten und Taktiken:* Wenn man diese als Hauptaspekt betrachtet wird es sicherlich nach 2-3 Episoden langweilig werden. Darum soll dieses Thema auch nur begleitend zu den Loot-Punkten gezeigt werden. Einfach um kein reines Loot-Punkte-Tutorial zu drehen, sondern ein Allround-Video welches die Stadt komplett erklärt und gute Tipps zum Überleben mit auf den Weg gibt. Sowas gab es halt bislang nicht und würde mich persönlich reizen. Alleine die Kommentardiskussionen die unter jeder Folge entstehen werden, wenn manche Zuschauer anderer Meinung sind oder neue Items in den Städten gefunden haben, die sie dann mit Ortsangabe in die Kommentare schreiben. 

Ich weiß nicht, ich kann mich natürlich auch in meine dunkle Ecke verkriechen und DayZ bis zum offiziellen Release aufgrund "mangeldem Umfang" zurücklegen. Aber darauf habe ich keine Lust. Ich finde es immer unpassend, wie alle der Meinung sind, das DayZ derzeit noch keinen Umfang hätte. Hätte das Spiel keinen Umfang hätte ich es nicht die letzten 3 Wochen dauergesuchtet. Und selbst nach 134 Spielstunden wird das Spiel nicht langweilig. Klar, irgendwann hat das Spiel sicher den drei- oder vierfachen Umfang, den es jetzt hat, aber darum ist es ja jetzt nicht automatisch uninteressant. Wichtig ist, sich schon während der Alpha einen Youtube-Namen zu DayZ zu machen und nicht erst nach dem Release. Wenn kurz vor dem Release jeder Let's Player Videos zu DayZ veröffentlicht, will ich der sein über den die Fans sagen "Püh...voll uninteressant das Video! Das haben D4rkResistanceLP und ... doch schon alles vor Monaten gezeigt. Und so viel hat sich da jetzt auch nicht verändert. Der Loot ist immer noch der gleiche!"


----------



## Jack77 (3. Februar 2014)

wenn du lust hast solche Videos zu machen, dann würde ich das tun. Es gibt bestimmt etliche User die sich (grad am Anfang) fragen wo und wie man besonderes Loot bekommt und es wär bestimmt für viele Interessant zu sehen wie du/ihr dabei vorgeht.


----------



## Dedde (3. Februar 2014)

Ich bin jetzt hinter cherno vor dem airstrip.  Mache da morgen weiter.  Gibts da gutes loot? Muss man sich in acht nehmen vor anderen spielern? Bewaffnet bin ich


----------



## D4rkResistance (3. Februar 2014)

Hab hier übrigens noch ein Random DayZ Clip, den ich vor ner Woche mit Sleeper am NWA aufgenommen habe. Hab aber nur den relevanten Teil hochgeladen, nicht das ganze Gelaber und Rumgeschleiche davor, bzw. meinen Tod durch den Combat Logger danach. xD

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qU7zzjy7IuQ


----------



## henderson m. (3. Februar 2014)

wtf hab da nicht ma nen schuss oder so gehört..und diese unnötigen combat loggern wird hoffentlich bald das handwerk gelegt. das ist ja mal wohl das lameste was es gibt. sowas nappiges hab ich ja echt selten gesehen. omfg
D4rk cooler style


----------



## efdev (3. Februar 2014)

wer hat sich eigentlich die spawn rate der weapon cleaning kits ausgedacht ? 

ist ja schrecklich finde zig von den teilen und hab nicht mal ne waffe


----------



## SwissBullet (3. Februar 2014)

Geht mir auch so,habe jedoch heute zum ersten mal überhaubt Schusswaffen 2x eine Mosin mit Muni und 2 Schrotflinten gefunden.
Danach bin ich zur Militärbasis gegangen und was hat es da,nichts aber überhaubt nichts.
War dann auch egal,da ich ohnmächtig wurde weil ich irgendwie Krank war oder so.
Beim 2.Anlauf recht schnell Rucksack und Axt gefunden plus nahrhafte Nahrung.
Dann bin ich zum gestrandeten Schiff gegangen und dann unglücklich gestürzt-Tot.
Beim 3.Anlauf zog ich irgendwie alle Zombis an und konnte aus diesem Grund nicht nach Loot Ausschau halten,also kletterte ich auf eine Leiter und stürzte auf der anderen seite wieder herunter.
Jetzt beim 4.versuch bin ich wieder zum Schiff und auf dem Weg zum Airfield.


----------



## kero81 (3. Februar 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Hab hier übrigens noch ein Random DayZ Clip, den ich vor ner Woche mit Sleeper am NWA aufgenommen habe. Hab aber nur den relevanten Teil hochgeladen, nicht das ganze Gelaber und Rumgeschleiche davor, bzw. meinen Tod durch den Combat Logger danach. xD



Ähm, also ich kanns jetzt nicht ganz genau sagen aber ich glaube das waren ich und mein Kumpel auf dem Turm. xD Wir positionieren uns immer da oben wenn der Rest der Truppe das Airfield plündert. Wie gesagt, ich würde jetzt nicht drauf Wetten aber diese Aktion hatten wir auch mal. Weißt Du noch wann das genau war und auf welchem Server?! Den Typen der sich ausgeloggt hatte war bei unsere Aktion übrigens auch da, ich hatte ihn zuvor beschossen. Hattest Du vor dem Mitschnitt Schüsse gehört? Wäre jetzt zu komisch wenn ihr diejenigen gewesen seid die wir dort erlegt hatten.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (4. Februar 2014)

kero81 schrieb:


> Ähm, also ich kanns jetzt nicht ganz genau sagen aber ich glaube das waren ich und mein Kumpel auf dem Turm. xD Wir positionieren uns immer da oben wenn der Rest der Truppe das Airfield plündert. Wie gesagt, ich würde jetzt nicht drauf Wetten aber diese Aktion hatten wir auch mal. Weißt Du noch wann das genau war und auf welchem Server?! Den Typen der sich ausgeloggt hatte war bei unsere Aktion übrigens auch da, ich hatte ihn zuvor beschossen. Hattest Du vor dem Mitschnitt Schüsse gehört? Wäre jetzt zu komisch wenn ihr diejenigen gewesen seid die wir dort erlegt hatten.


 
Ich würde dich so Feiern


----------



## D4rkResistance (4. Februar 2014)

Nope, das wart ihr nicht. Der Clip ist vom vorletzten Wochenende etwa. Der Sniper auf dem Turm war alleine und hatte zuvor auf einen im Tower geschossen. Der Combat Logger wurde nicht beschossen. Der war ja höchstens 10 Sekunden online. Ich gehe ganz einfach davon aus das jeder DayZ Camper auf dem verdammten Turm hängt und Serverhopper fraggt. So wie ihr!


----------



## kero81 (4. Februar 2014)

Was tun wir?! Jetzt sag nur du flamest immernoch weil dich jmd weggenatzt hat. Hast du meinen post überhaupt gelesen??? Ich bin mit meinem kumpel da oben wenn der rest lootet um ihnen deckung zu geben. Wenn ja jmd einloggt ists ja wohl klar das ich den versuche zu töten um meine kameraden zu beschützen.  Auf dem nwa wird erst geschossen, dann gefragt. Also ärgere dich nicht drüber und nimms wie ein mann.


----------



## Dedde (4. Februar 2014)

In welchem Intervall etwa restarten die server? Woher weiß man wann der Server neustartet? Bin mal wieder fast am verhungern. ..


----------



## Robonator (4. Februar 2014)

Dedde schrieb:


> In welchem Intervall etwa restarten die server? Woher weiß man wann der Server neustartet? Bin mal wieder fast am verhungern. ..


 
Gibt keinen festen Intervall. Manche Server sagens dir, andere nicht. Versuch mal leere Server zu finden, die sind meistens grade erst neugestartet.


----------



## mist3r89 (4. Februar 2014)

Dedde schrieb:


> In welchem Intervall etwa restarten die server? Woher weiß man wann der Server neustartet? Bin mal wieder fast am verhungern. ..


 
Beim einloggen auf dem Server steht das meistens unten links, die gängigste Einstellung ist wohl das der Server all 4 Stunden neu startet, ohne Vorwarnung, da kommt auf dem bildschirm die Meldung das der Server seit 12 Sekunden nicht erreichbar ist oder ähnlich. dann musst du raus und kannst eigentlich gleich wieder rein, und da ist das loot


----------



## D4rkResistance (4. Februar 2014)

kero81 schrieb:


> Was tun wir?! Jetzt sag nur du flamest immernoch weil dich jmd weggenatzt hat. Hast du meinen post überhaupt gelesen??? Ich bin mit meinem kumpel da oben wenn der rest lootet um ihnen deckung zu geben. Wenn ja jmd einloggt ists ja wohl klar das ich den versuche zu töten um meine kameraden zu beschützen.  Auf dem nwa wird erst geschossen, dann gefragt. Also ärgere dich nicht drüber und nimms wie ein mann.



Ohh, ok dann bitte ich um Verzeihung. Ich hab das so verstanden, dass ihr dort oben öfters rumhängt um Serverhopper oder fremde Leute zu killen, die am NWA looten wollen. Aber wenn ihr nur dort sitzt, um eure Kollegen zu beschützen, dann ist das vollkommen ok. Hat der Sniper in dem Video aber nicht getan. Das war'n einfacher Camper, der da mit der Absicht saß, andere Spieler zu fraggen.

Zum Thema NWA erst schießen, dann fragen: Das gilt nicht nur am NWA, das gilt in jeder Situation in der bewaffnete Spieler auf einen zurennen. Anders ist es nur, wenn man in nem 4er Squad rumrennt und einem EIN bewaffneter Spieler entgegenkommt. Dann kann man versuchen mit dem zu reden. Aber wahrscheinlich scheißt er sich so ins Hemd, dass er entweder sofort das Feuer auf einen eröffnet oder sich sofort ausloggt.


----------



## Dedde (4. Februar 2014)

Ok danke für die Info


----------



## X2theZ (4. Februar 2014)

kero81 schrieb:


> Direkt so eingeschnappt? Wo lasse ich denn den Veteranen raushängen?! Ich finds wirklich regelrecht Süß eure ganzen Storys zu lesen. Was isn da jetzt so schlimm dran?! Natürlich hab ich genauso angefangen, was meinste warum ich diese Geschichten so mag?! Vielleicht weils mich an meine Anfänge erinnert?! Versuch mal zwischen den Zeilen zu lesen und geh nicht immer vom Negativen aus. ^^


 
eben das war wohl das problem, auf dem mein missverständnis beruht 
war irgendwie so gehässig formuliert. wie der standard-noob-bullshit-talk bei bf oder so ^^
aber da du das ernst gemeint hast -> sry


----------



## Creeperio (4. Februar 2014)

also wie Dark sagt, ihr wart das nicht^^ 
aber cool, dass dies Video geuppt wurd x) auch wenn wir im Nachteil waren.

wäre der typ da nicht von rechts gekommen, hätten wir nicht schießen müssen

aber was mir auffällt

bei dark sieht man den typen oben auf dem dach des Turms nicht...

ich hatte den immer wieder im Blick *gruselig* das uncoole war ich hab den typ aufstehen sehen aufm Turm und dann war ich tod... xD also nen schuss hab ich ebenfalls nicht hören können

aber dark das war schon iwie cool so die ganze action xD auch wenn mir total in der magengrube total unwohl war x'D


----------



## D4rkResistance (4. Februar 2014)

Creeperio schrieb:


> bei dark sieht man den typen oben auf dem dach des Turms nicht...ich hatte den immer wieder im Blick *gruselig* das uncoole war ich hab den typ aufstehen sehen aufm Turm und dann war ich tod... xD also nen schuss hab ich ebenfalls nicht hören können



Naja, wenn man bei 1:22 guckt, da sieht man in 1080p wie er aufsteht. Der Drecksack hat sich nach meinem Schuss auf den Combat Logger zu uns gedreht und dann in der 3rd Person Ansicht in unsere Richtung geguckt. Als wir dann losgerannt sind ist er bei 1:22 aufgestanden und hat dich weggefraggt. Wenn ich mir jetzt das Video ansehe, hätte ich ihn eigentlich schon vorher sehen müssen. Alllerdings habe ich da schon nicht mehr auf den Turm geachtet, weil ich meine Sicht nach rechts geschwenkt habe. Einen Schuss habe ich aber ebenfalls nicht wahrnehmen können!

Ergo: Wir sollten öfters Hardcore zocken! 1st Person Ansicht ftw xD


----------



## sinchilla (4. Februar 2014)

> Ergo: Wir sollten öfters Hardcore zocken! 1st Person Ansicht ftw xD


 mein reden! nur die harten komm in garten wenn mein reg. char mal das zeitliche segnet was der komischerweise net macht werd ich wohl nur noch hc zoggen weil ich bei regular auch nur in der egoperspektive spiele & somit nur nachteile gegen die 3rd leute habe.

meine alkoholvergiftung scheine ich aber zu überleben...zumindest hab ich gestern noch ne stunde mit 2 anderen gespielt & wurde net ohnmächtig. dabei wollt ich doch nur ein kurzen mit dem bambi trinken...vllt. haben die kohletabletten doch angeschlagen, bin aber immernoch dunkelrot sick


----------



## Shicehaufen (4. Februar 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> mein reden! nur die harten komm in garten wenn mein reg. char mal das zeitliche segnet was der komischerweise net macht werd ich wohl nur noch hc zoggen weil ich bei regular auch nur in der egoperspektive spiele & somit nur nachteile gegen die 3rd leute habe.  meine alkoholvergiftung scheine ich aber zu überleben...zumindest hab ich gestern noch ne stunde mit 2 anderen gespielt & wurde net ohnmächtig. dabei wollt ich doch nur ein kurzen mit dem bambi trinken...vllt. haben die kohletabletten doch angeschlagen, bin aber immernoch dunkelrot sick



Vieleicht hilfts ja dich an nem Brunnen rot stuffed zu trinken und wenn du dann gekotzt hast ist alles wieder gut. Probier's mal und berichte bitte .


----------



## sinchilla (4. Februar 2014)

> Vieleicht hilfts ja dich an nem Brunnen rot stuffed zu trinken und wenn  du dann gekotzt hast ist alles wieder gut. Probier's mal und berichte  bitte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



auf die idee kam ich ja noch gar nicht werd heut abend mal berichten was passiert ist


----------



## KornDonat (4. Februar 2014)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Vieleicht hilfts ja dich an nem Brunnen rot stuffed zu trinken und wenn du dann gekotzt hast ist alles wieder gut. Probier's mal und berichte bitte .


 
Rein theoretisch sollte das ja klappen, bei DayZ wird das aber sicherlich ein Suizid Kommando


----------



## Shicehaufen (4. Februar 2014)

KornDonat schrieb:


> Rein theoretisch sollte das ja klappen, bei DayZ wird das aber sicherlich ein Suizid Kommando



Warum? Ich hab mich schon so oft überfressen und danach gekotzt und war immer healthy. Schlechter als Sick in rot kann's jetzt nicht mehr werden


----------



## henderson m. (4. Februar 2014)

weil du an den bohnen bröckerl von der kotze ersticken kannst.


----------



## sinchilla (4. Februar 2014)

das sollten sie unbedingt noch patchen das bei der kotzanimation nicht mal kotze zu sehen ist. somit könnte man etwas für schlechte zeiten aufheben oder nem bambi, welches kurz vorm hungertod ist, ne freude machen ...harte zeiten erfordern auch harte methoden um nicht ins gras zu beissen sondern leckeren leicht vorverdauten thunfisch


----------



## D4rkResistance (4. Februar 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> das sollten sie unbedingt noch patchen das bei der kotzanimation nicht mal kotze zu sehen ist. somit könnte man etwas für schlechte zeiten aufheben oder nem bambi, welches kurz vorm hungertod ist, ne freude machen ...harte zeiten erfordern auch harte methoden um nicht ins gras zu beissen sondern leckeren leicht vorverdauten thunfisch


 
Wird garantiert kommen. Hab vor 2 Wochen mit nem Arbeitskollegen darüber gesprochen, das DayZ unlogisch ist, da man zwar einzelne Schüsse in nen Revolver laden kann, aber der Char nicht fähig ist ne Patrone in den Lauf der .45er zu legen, wenn ihm das Mag fehlt. Und siehe da, Changelog für nächsten Patch:



> Crafting: FNX45 pistol can be chambered with single round


Also das mit dem Kotze fressen kommt auch ganz sicher noch irgendwann!


----------



## kero81 (4. Februar 2014)

Wir hatten letztens auch ne Aktion aufm Airfield (NWA) die erst richtig Cool anfing aber sau billig endete. Ich lag mit meinem Kumpel oben auf der Firestation. Zwei andere waren gerade im Jail Looten. Plötzlich sah ich wie sich ein Spieler am ersten Hanger zu uns bewegt, bzw. in den ersten Hanger rein. Zwei Sekunden später kam der zweite Spieler, gefolgt vom dritten und saogar noch vierten Spieler. Die vier alle in den ersten Hanger rein und dann richtig Geil von Hanger zu Hanger. Es hat immer einer gedeckt, wir hätten nichtmal ansatzweise die Möglichkeit gehabt die unter beschuß zu nehmen weil immer mindestens einer richtung Firestation gedeckt hat. Die waren echt gut eingespielt und richtig schön am spielen. Ich hab mich sogar richtig gefreut mal wieder solch ein geiles, taktisches Teamplay zu sehen. An dieser Stelle Respekt. Anyway... als sie dann bei dem Hanger direkt neben der Firestation waren und wir gesehen hatten das sie super Ausgerüstet waren blieb uns nichts anderes übrig als sie unter Beschuß zu nehmen. Einen habe ich dabei getötet, den anderen Verletzt. Die verbleibenden Drei sind also zurück in den Hanger gesprintet und haben sich dort (wie wir vermuteten) verarztet. Achja, im Tower lag auch noch einer von uns. Er hatte gesehen wie die Drei in den Hanger sind und dann diekt links hinter dem Tor verschwunden sind. Wir haben nicht gesehen das einer in die Firestation gelaufen ist... Pläötzlich hörte ich ein Nachladegeräusch (das beim einloggen). Einer hatte vermutlich ausgeloggt und ist auf nem anderen Server in die Firestation aufs Dach gelaufen. Er fing dann an mit uns zu schreiben und ich verhandelte einen Deal mit ihnen. Sie sollten "sichtbar" und geschlossen übers Airfield abhauen und es gäbe keine Toten mehr. Er willigte ein, stug die Leiter runter, lief in den Hanger und dann richtung Bremshügel weiter. Zwischen dem dritten und vierten Hanger bog er dann nach links ab um zwischen den Hangern her hinter die Mauer und in den Wald zu laufen. Von den anderen beiden bis dahin keine Spur. Unser Spotter hatte die ganze Zeit über den Hanger in den die drei gelaufen sind im Blick. Da ist KEINER raus gelaufen. Ich mir natürlich gedacht das der Typ jetzt in den Wald läuft um uns zu flankieren. Nich mit mir dachte ich mir, der Deal war anders. Als er dann im Wald war hab ich ihn mit meiner M4 unter beschuß genommen und getötet. Geschah dem blöden Ghoster Penner recht. Plötzlich Pfiffen mir und meinem Kumpel die Kugeln um die Ohren. Kurz bevor ich stab sah ich die anderen zwei Spieler im Wald. Sie hatten auch geghosted und sind in den Wald gelaufen.
Ich hätte den typen der auf dem Dach der Firestation war direkt mit meinem Revolver fürs Ghosten bestrafen sollen. Die ganze Aktion fing so genial an, das komplette Deckungssystem der vierer Truppe an den Hangern war so Geil anzusehen aber dann das Ghosten... Damit haben sie sich auf den vorderen Plätzen meiner "DayZ Noob´s" Liste einen Platz gesichert. So was armes und billiges. Ich würde mich für sowas echt Schämen.  Egal wie gut Ausgerüstet ich bin oder wie brenzlig die Situation ist, ich logge mich nie aus. Das ist unterste Schiene und solche Typen bekommen von mir nur Hohn und verachtung.

Also passt auf was ihr hier für Storys Preis gebt, ich bekomme euch alle!!! 

Gruß
The NWA Phantom


----------



## henderson m. (4. Februar 2014)

kero81 schrieb:


> ...Ich lag mit meinem Kumpel oben auf der Firestation...
> 
> ...The NWA Phantom...
> 
> ...Das ist unterste Schiene und solche Typen bekommen von mir nur Hohn und verachtung...



schade dass sie dich nicht bekommen haben...lame am dach zu liegen und die leute wegzusnipen ist fast so nap wie ghosting.

Werd jetzt mal öfters auf dach gucken, hoffentlich sehe ich dich mal - so schnell kannst du nicht mal gucken hast du nen headshot.

Und du regst dich bei uns auf wenn wir mal nen nackigen killen... rofl. Gottseidank hast du deine eigenen Leute, ich würde sofort den channel changen wenn du joinst.
Auf Hardcore macht jeder Hackfleisch aus euch campern..

...the was auch immer phantom rofl


----------



## Dedde (4. Februar 2014)

hab ne wichtige frage. und zwar hab ich ein paar mal geblutet ehe ich die blutung stoppen konnte. nun ist das bild farbärmer geworden. wie kann ich den blutverlust wieder ausgleichen?


----------



## henderson m. (4. Februar 2014)

--) Viel essen + trinken bis du status healing erreichst

--) saline bag injektion

--) blut transfusion


----------



## kero81 (4. Februar 2014)

henderson, bevor du uninformiert posts kommentierst, les dir mal Post #2073 oder Post #2077 durch. ^^ Dein Post hat mich übrigens sehr zum lachen gebracht, Leute die ihr Ma..l so weit aufreissen bringen meistens nichtmal ansatzweise das was sie raus posaunen... Erst lesen, dann Gehirnchen einschalten, dann posten.


----------



## lol2k (4. Februar 2014)

Dedde schrieb:


> hab ne wichtige frage. und zwar hab ich ein paar mal geblutet ehe ich die blutung stoppen konnte. nun ist das bild farbärmer geworden. wie kann ich den blutverlust wieder ausgleichen?



Ausgewogen essen, sodass du den "healthy" Status erreichst. Am besten schaust du dir dafür nochmal Seite 1 des Sammelthreads an!
Ich will mal nicht so sein - guckst du [hier]!


----------



## D4rkResistance (4. Februar 2014)

Dedde schrieb:


> hab ne wichtige frage. und zwar hab ich ein paar mal geblutet ehe ich die blutung stoppen konnte. nun ist das bild farbärmer geworden. wie kann ich den blutverlust wieder ausgleichen?


 
Hör auf jeden Fall auf Henderson, der weiß wovon er redet! Der blutet öfter, als er nicht blutet! 



kero81 schrieb:


> Dein Post  hat mich übrigens sehr zum lachen gebracht, Leute die ihr Ma..l so weit  aufreissen bringen meistens nichtmal ansatzweise das was sie raus  posaunen...



Prinzipiell gebe ich dir da recht! Aber nicht Henderson! Der reißt sein Maul weit auf und ist zudem noch'n sau guter Spieler! Also von mir aus, kann er soviel rumtrollen, beleidigen oder klugscheißen, solange er weiterhin schön auf meinen Arsch aufpasst!


----------



## kero81 (4. Februar 2014)

Joah, pff mir egal. xD Er macht sich für mich halt lächerlich wenn er behauptungen aufstellt die nicht der wahrheit entsprechen.  Ich liege ja nicht da oben und warte auf Spieler nur um sie ohne Sinn abzuknallen sondern Spotte und beschütze mein Team.


----------



## Crush182 (4. Februar 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> ...Gottseidank hast du deine eigenen Leute, ich würde sofort den channel changen wenn du joinst.
> Auf Hardcore macht jeder Hackfleisch aus euch campern...





kero81 schrieb:


> henderson, bevor du uninformiert posts kommentierst, les dir mal Post #2073 oder Post #2077 durch. ^^ Dein Post hat mich übrigens sehr zum lachen gebracht, Leute die ihr Ma..l so weit aufreissen bringen meistens nichtmal ansatzweise das was sie raus posaunen... Erst lesen, dann Gehirnchen einschalten, dann posten.



In letzter Zeit bin ich -mangels Zeit- nurnoch am mitlesen, um mit zu bekommen, was im Spiel so passiert...
Aber ich frage mich so langsam:

Warum wird hier mitlerweile immerwieder so ein Kindergartenverhalten an den Tag gelegt?
Das muss doch echt nicht sein.
Auf den letzten Seiten liest man fast überall von irgendwelchen Zankerein und Rumgeheule, nur weil irgendwem irgendetwas nicht passt^^

Anfangs war es so schön in diesem Thread.
Man hat sich über das Spiel ausgetauscht und von seinen kleinen Abenteuern berichtet 

Aber mittlerweile bin ich mir garnicht mehr sicher, ob ich überhaupt noch in den TS3 kommen soll,
wenn ich mal wieder Zeit habe, da man ja schon fast befürchten muss, dass die Leute sich dort
die ganze Zeit genau so blöd anmachen :/

...und jetzt genug off-toppic:

Auch wenn ich schon ne ganze Weile nicht mehr gespielt habe, freue ich mich immernoch
über jedes kleine Update... da weiß man wenigstens, dass etwas getan wird und das es weiter geht


----------



## Learcor (4. Februar 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Wird garantiert kommen. Hab vor 2 Wochen mit nem Arbeitskollegen darüber gesprochen, das DayZ unlogisch ist, da man zwar einzelne Schüsse in nen Revolver laden kann, aber der Char nicht fähig ist ne Patrone in den Lauf der .45er zu legen, wenn ihm das Mag fehlt. Und siehe da, Changelog für nächsten Patch:


 
Genau das hab ich mir auch schon gedacht!  Sollte dann aber bei einer M4 genau so sein. Die hat ja auch eine Kammer in die man ne Patrone legen kann.


Und was ist das mit den eingefärbten Mosins, wiso haben die nur mehr eine Patrone platz? 
Ist das ein Bug oder gewollt?


----------



## sinchilla (4. Februar 2014)

> Und was ist das mit den eingefärbten Mosins, wiso haben die nur mehr eine Patrone platz?
> Ist das ein Bug oder gewollt?


wenn du ne spraydose farbe auf die waffe klatscht is halt net mehr soviel platz für munition...ne wird gepatched issn bug


----------



## Brez$$z (4. Februar 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> wenn du ne spraydose farbe auf die waffe klatscht is halt net mehr soviel platz für munition...ne wird gepatched issn bug


 
Könnt doch sein, vergessen die mechanik abzukleben beim lackieren xD


----------



## lol2k (4. Februar 2014)

Ein Kollege hat mir soeben ein Video zukommen lassen, in dem vermutlich kommende Items für DayZ in einer Rohfassung (ohne Texturen) gezeigt werden. 
Leider fehlt eine Angabe der Quelle - ich halte es jedoch für glaubhaft, dass die gezeigten Gegenstände tatsächlich Einzug in das Spiel finden könnten. 
Zu sehen sind unter anderem Nachtsichtgerät, Fernglas, ein improvisierter Rucksack, neue Gebäudetypen etc. pp.
[Klick mich] (Min. 13:16)


----------



## Dedde (4. Februar 2014)

kero81 schrieb:


> henderson, bevor du uninformiert posts kommentierst, les dir mal Post #2073 oder Post #2077 durch. ^^ Dein Post hat mich übrigens sehr zum lachen gebracht, Leute die ihr Ma..l so weit aufreissen bringen meistens nichtmal ansatzweise das was sie raus posaunen... Erst lesen, dann Gehirnchen einschalten, dann posten.


aber es steht kein status dran, also ich bin nicht sick oder sonst was


----------



## Brez$$z (4. Februar 2014)

Grade richtig blöd gestorben, bei mir fängts der Server an zu läggen wie hund, laufe einen meter, zack wieder 3 meter hinten dran.
Dann drehts mich und so weiter und genau dann kommt ein gegner, wie der mich treffen konnte bei solchen lägs ist mir ein Rätsel


----------



## efdev (4. Februar 2014)

na ganz  einfach der hatte wohl keine lags. wäre die einfachste erklärung.


----------



## Dedde (4. Februar 2014)

was macht ihr eig bei nacht? gibt um diese uhrzeit kaum server wo es tag ist. ich sehe bei nacht 0. selbst wenn ich helligkeit und gamma hochdrehe erkenne ich eig kaum was. wie können die anderen da spielen?


----------



## SwissBullet (4. Februar 2014)

Dedde schrieb:


> was macht ihr eig bei nacht? gibt um diese uhrzeit kaum server wo es tag ist. ich sehe bei nacht 0. selbst wenn ich helligkeit und gamma hochdrehe erkenne ich eig kaum was. wie können die anderen da spielen?


 
Die Wolken Darstellung auf höchste stellen,nebst Helligkeit und Gamma,dann sollte es gehen.


----------



## Dedde (4. Februar 2014)

habe ich gemacht, keine veränderung. ich seh wirklich rein gar nix


----------



## efdev (4. Februar 2014)

also ich hab keine probleme bei mir klappt der gamma trick aber ich erwisch meistens eh tag server.

ich hab glaube ne art schalldämpfer für die mosin gefunden wenn den einer brauch einfach mal melden bin in der nähe von stary und novy.(HC char)


----------



## SwissBullet (4. Februar 2014)

Heute lief es mega gut,jedoch ließ ich von meinem Plan ab zum Airfield oberhalb des Schiffswrack zu gehen,2 mal verlauffen hat gereicht.
Allso bin ich wieder richtung Norden und steh jetzt beim Airfield dort.
So gut ausgerüstet war ich bis jetzt noch nie.
Zu Essen (könnte eine Schlemmerparty machen) und 2 Wasserflaschen,Mosin mit Muni bis zum abwinken und eine Feuerweraxt usw.
In einer Stadt wollte mich einer umlegen mit einer Axt in einem Treppenhaus,zum glück verfehlte er mich und ich konnte gefühlte 5 Km fliehen,zu dem zeitpunkt hatte ich zwar die Mosin jedoch keine Muni.
Dann auf dem Airfield im Norden die Unterkünfte abgeklappert und plötzlich hörte ich knuspermampfendes geräusche und bin weiter.
Im.nächsten Raum stand ich dann vor ihm,er mit der Flakes Packung in der Hand.
Als er mich sah loggte er sich sofort aus.
Wenn er wüsste das er gar keinen Grund gehabt hätte,naja.
Ich bin halt viel zu gutmütig und würde fast jedem irgendwie helfen.
Auch muss ich mich noch daran gewöhnen das es leute giebt,die mich dennoch umlegen würden oder aus purer freude.


----------



## Dedde (4. Februar 2014)

wolken deaktiviert. jetzt seh ich was, aber so kann man au nicht wirklich zocken. hoffe das wird noch gefixt


----------



## efdev (4. Februar 2014)

inwiefern gefixt ?

es ist ja der sinn das du nachs nichts siehst ich freue mich ehrlich schon wenn gamma und helligkeit vom server geregelt werden dann darf jeder mit lampe rumlaufen.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (4. Februar 2014)

Gutes Infovideo: DayZ SA | Helikopter, Kannibalismus uvm. | Neue Inhalte der Standalone - YouTube


----------



## lol2k (4. Februar 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Gutes Infovideo: DayZ SA | Helikopter, Kannibalismus uvm. | Neue Inhalte der Standalone - YouTube



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...elthread-dayz-standalone-211.html#post6131279


----------



## Learcor (5. Februar 2014)

SwissBullet schrieb:


> Ich bin halt viel zu gutmütig und würde fast jedem irgendwie helfen.
> Auch muss ich mich noch daran gewöhnen das es leute giebt,die mich dennoch umlegen würden oder aus purer freude.


 
Abwarten. Das mit dem erst schießen und dann fragen kommt schon noch, wenn du oft genug den Kürzeren gezogen hast. So wars zumindest bei mir. Nicht geschossen wird inzwischen nurmehr auf Spieler ohne Schusswaffe. Alle anderen werden erstmal ins Visier genommen und überleben nur wenn ich keine Zeit zum looten habe.


----------



## henderson m. (5. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




bloodbath


----------



## Shicehaufen (5. Februar 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah man....PornFlakes und bloodbath ftw


----------



## MezZo_Mix (5. Februar 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Bambi killer und so   Du bist so hart man, aber auch so lappenhaft


----------



## henderson m. (5. Februar 2014)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Bambi killer und so   Du bist so hart man, aber auch so lappenhaft



Ja man henderson du kack nub, was killst du eigentlich gegnerische spieler die suizid machen wollen und dann dich versuchen zu töten??? Ohh man da schießt man nicht, da dropt man pornoflakes und supported... Und wenn der spieler danach nochmal kommt streichelt man ihn, und killt ihn nicht  wieder. 
Henderson du lappen...pfff bambi killer und so und auch lappenhaft.... Aber kein problem hendersn kannst mezzo_mix den markennamenklauer fragen ob er dir nicht vlt weiterhelfen kann. 
Er ist hier der pro und der checker!!


----------



## Shicehaufen (5. Februar 2014)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Bambi killer und so   Du bist so hart man, aber auch so lappenhaft



Yeah man. Henderson 4 Bundeskanzler. Sloppy Gaming und Fun ftw.

Immer wieder würd ich ihm nachjoinen es ist einfach nur lustig in der Truppe. Zieht mal alle den Stock ausm hintern und probiert's mal aus 

Luv Henderson


----------



## cap82 (5. Februar 2014)

Eieiei.. für einige wirds hier Zeit, dass sie Erwachsen werden...


----------



## Jack77 (5. Februar 2014)

gibts schon was neues vom Patch?


----------



## Robonator (5. Februar 2014)

Changelog: Stable Branch: 0.33.114926 - Announcements & Information - DayZ Forums
Da hassu patschnotes 

Highlights:


> - Login: Player queuing system introduced. Penalty waiting time added for switching server or disconnecting a server quickly
> - Login: Players receive a login timeout when disconnect, increased if disconnect within 30 minutes of joining (max 5 minutes)
> - Login: When players logout, their avatar sits on ground for 30 seconds. Players must make sure they logout somewhere safe


----------



## KleinesC (5. Februar 2014)

Hallo erstmal,

Ich spiele jetzt auch schon 2,5 Wochen die DayZ SA. Ich hab es bis gestern geschafft meinen Charakter 2 Wochen durchhalten zu lassen und sterbe dadurch, dass ich über einen Zaun in die Tiefe gebuggt werde.. Naja, ich war etwas verärgert und hab mein Spiel noch während der "You are dead"- Meldung geschlossen. Jetzt habe ich das Problem, dass wenn ich wieder auf einen Server joine, die "You are dead"- Meldung erscheint und die Respawn- Funktion ausgegraut ist..

Hatte jemand schon einmal so ein Problem und hatte es lösen können?


----------



## henderson m. (5. Februar 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> Changelog: Stable Branch: 0.33.114926 - Announcements & Information - DayZ Forums
> Da hassu patschnotes
> 
> Highlights:


 
JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA !!!!!! Dark wir werden die ganze zeit nur mehr sitzende naps sehen hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Mewkew (5. Februar 2014)

KleinesC schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal,
> 
> Ich spiele jetzt auch schon 2,5 Wochen die DayZ SA. Ich hab es bis gestern geschafft meinen Charakter 2 Wochen durchhalten zu lassen und sterbe dadurch, dass ich über einen Zaun in die Tiefe gebuggt werde.. Naja, ich war etwas verärgert und hab mein Spiel noch während der "You are dead"- Meldung geschlossen. Jetzt habe ich das Problem, dass wenn ich wieder auf einen Server joine, die "You are dead"- Meldung erscheint und die Respawn- Funktion ausgegraut ist..
> 
> Hatte jemand schon einmal so ein Problem und hatte es lösen können?



Mit der daisy sa wird es auch nie langweilig. Leider konnte ich in 10 minuten google suche nichts auch nur ansatzweise vergleichbares finden, scheint also nicht viele spieler zu betreffen. Versuch dennoch den respawn button, auch wenn er eingegraut ist. Wenn das problem bestehen bleibt bleibt nur eine komplette neuinstallation, einschließlich dem verherigen löschen deiner profil datein in deinen dokumenten. Außerdem kannst du natürlic hauch gebrauch von der feedback funktion auf der offiziellen daisy seite machen und dort direkt mit dem technischen support dein problem erörtern. Es ist nunmal immer noch eine pre alpha und da sind mehr oder weniger schwere und fehler an der tagesordnung. Ich hoffe das sich das problem bald wieder löst für dich.


----------



## guss (5. Februar 2014)

KleinesC schrieb:


> Hatte jemand schon einmal so ein Problem und hatte es lösen können?


Das Problem kenne ich zwar nicht, aber versuch doch mal auf einen Hardcore Server zu joinen, wenn Du sonst Regular spielst. Dort hast Du einen anderen Charakter, der noch leben sollte. Vielleicht regeneriert sich ja so auch der andere? Versuch macht kluch


----------



## Shicehaufen (5. Februar 2014)

Ich bin auch gespannt darauf, wieviele combatlogger das nicht gelesen haben und sich dann plötzlich auf die Straße setzen .

Wäre witzig gewesen wenn der Typ von gestern sich mitten nach dem Schusswechsel hingesetzt hätte xD.


----------



## kero81 (5. Februar 2014)

Also ich finde das mit dem Ausloggen noch nicht so ganz optimal gelöst. Ich bin ganz klar dafür das was gegen die Combat Logger und Ghoster getan werden muss, aber so wie es jetzt kommt finde ich es eher suboptimal. Und damit jetzt nicht gleich alle wieder losflamen hab ich sogar ne Idee für eine bessere Variante mitgebracht. 
Ich würde es gut finden, das wenn ein Feind/Zombie in der Nähe (sagen wir mal 200-300m) ist man 30 Sekunden warten muss. Wenn kein Spieler/Zombie in der Nähe ist sollte man sofort ausloggen können. Und damit nicht jeder Versucht auszuloggen um zu schauen ob ein Spieler in der Nähe ist sollte man das Ausloggen nicht abbrechen können. Kombiniert mit der Funktion das man 30 Minuten warten muss um dem gleichen Server zu joinen, wenn man nach 5 Minuten schon ausloggt kann man auch nicht Ghosten sollte man sehen das man 30 Sekunden beim Ausloggen warten muss. 
Warum ich mir eher die Variante wünsche?! Ich würde es ziemlich blöd finden wenn ich mich in Sicherheit wäge um auszuloggen, dann aber durch zufall jemand kommt und mich wegnatzt. Wäre doch ziemlich blöd...


----------



## cap82 (5. Februar 2014)

KleinesC schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal,
> 
> Ich spiele jetzt auch schon 2,5 Wochen die DayZ SA. Ich hab es bis gestern geschafft meinen Charakter 2 Wochen durchhalten zu lassen und sterbe dadurch, dass ich über einen Zaun in die Tiefe gebuggt werde.. Naja, ich war etwas verärgert und hab mein Spiel noch während der "You are dead"- Meldung geschlossen. Jetzt habe ich das Problem, dass wenn ich wieder auf einen Server joine, die "You are dead"- Meldung erscheint und die Respawn- Funktion ausgegraut ist..
> 
> Hatte jemand schon einmal so ein Problem und hatte es lösen können?



Du könntest auch dein steam profil umbenennen. Dann bekommst du ebenfalls nen neuen charakter und musst nicht neu installieren. Würds aber auch erstmal mit dem support versuchen. 
Könnte auch klappen, wenn du dein profil im dayz ordner in deinen eigenen dokumenten unter C:\user\.. löschst. Hab ich aber noch nicht getestet.


----------



## sinchilla (5. Februar 2014)

> Ich würde es gut finden, das wenn ein Feind/Zombie in der Nähe (sagen  wir mal 200-300m) ist man 30 Sekunden warten muss. Wenn kein  Spieler/Zombie in der Nähe ist sollte man sofort ausloggen können.



mit der mosin triffst du auf 600m noch ganz gut & bei nem 40 mann server könnte diese entfernung scho wieder zu problemen führen


----------



## Jogi86 (5. Februar 2014)

Ich Liebe es. Hc Char gerade eben auf einen Hc Server gejoint und natürlich am Meer. Wenn du dann 2 mal hoppst musst 200min warten. Ich befürchte  das wieder einmal mein Char durch das beschissene Update futsch ist.


----------



## sinchilla (5. Februar 2014)

> Ich Liebe es. Hc Char gerade eben auf einen Hc Server gejoint und  natürlich am Meer. Wenn du dann 2 mal hoppst musst 200min warten. Ich  befürchte  das wieder einmal mein Char durch das beschissene Updete  futsch ist.


spiel arma3 altis life rpg...da haste keine störenden zombies & kannst haufenweise bullen übern haufen ballern mit na gang den rebellen oder einfach als single amoklauf...ergo fun wie sau! sieht besser aus & performed auch besser


----------



## Shicehaufen (5. Februar 2014)

Hat denn heut schonmal jemand geschaut wies aussieht zwecks Datenbank wipe? Oder ist alles wie gestern?


----------



## alban2 (5. Februar 2014)

Wow das man 280 Seconds warten muss, wenn man 2 mal den Server wechselt, ist echt bescheuert...


----------



## KleinesC (5. Februar 2014)

Okay, danke für die zahlreichen Vorschläge. Bin mittlerweile bei einer Neuinstallation des Spieles angelangt.

Hardcore hat funktioniert, aber da ein paar Leute mit welchen ich spiele, generell auf regular spielen, hat das keinen allzu großen Nutzen für mich.


----------



## Jogi86 (5. Februar 2014)

Diese Updates sind ja geil, ein Schritt nach vorne und 5 wieder zurück. Nicht das sie das mal fixen das man nach Neustart noch sein Gear hat, nein da ist es natürlich wichtiger eine SKS, einen improvisierten Rucksack und natürlich die 5min Wartezeit zu Patchen.

Serverjoin-Meer-5min warten wieder am Meer. Das ganze wiederholte ich 5 mal bis ich meinen Char wieder hatte doch leider war nach 15 min spielzeit ein Serverneustart, wieder 5 min warten und ich war wieder am Meer. Da bekommt man ja Pelzige Eier davon....


----------



## MfDoom (5. Februar 2014)

ja, ist ne alpha. Du bekommst sogar jedes mal eine warnung beim einloggen


----------



## Mewkew (5. Februar 2014)

Also bei mir ist das reg gear noch da. Außerdem gabs einen massiven performance push, endlich sind großstäde auch mal mit über 40fps drin. Das neue login verfahren sowie die logout time finde ich beim momentan spielstand aber schon fast besorgnis erregend. Gegen combat logging hätte es einfach gereicht die rejoin zeit auf den selben server auf 10minuten oder so zu setzen, das man aber 5 minuten warten muss um auf einen neuen server zu kommen, solange man nicht länger als 30 minuten auf dem letzten unterwegs war, finde ich ziemlich kontraproduktiv.


----------



## guss (5. Februar 2014)

Ich dachte man sieht seinen Char jetzt 30sec am Boden hocken und loggt dann aus, hätte also die Chance nochmals zu reagieren, wenn ein Zombie vorbei kommt. Sofort ausloggen und dann nicht wissen, ob der Char während der 30sec über die Haufen geballert oder von Zombies gefressen wird, finde ich ja nicht so toll gelöst


----------



## Dedde (5. Februar 2014)

40fps in der stadt? Nicht shlecht.  Bin froh wenn ich das außerhalb habe. In cherno renn ich immer noch mit 20fps rum. 
Brauch man seit dem update heute in Military zelten nix mehr suchen?


----------



## D4rkResistance (5. Februar 2014)

Moin,

hier mal mein heutiges Patch & Dxtory-Test-Video! 

Da joint man einem zufälligen Server und erwischt den, mit den größten Lags! Super 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqS_7ml5M74


----------



## SwissBullet (5. Februar 2014)

Irgendwie hat es schon Mordlustige Typen.
Mit niemanden den ich bis jetzt getroffen hatte,konnte ich vorher reden,schreiben oder winken,jedes mal boom und tot.
Ich glaube jetzt,dass nicht Zombis und Essen und Trinken finden das eigentliche Problem ist,sondern die Spieler selber.
Ich fühle mich manchmal wie ein wandelnder Kiosk,an dem sich alle versuchen zu bereichern oder sich betroht fühlen.
Ich weiss das es Dayz ist und das vieles halt so sein muss,warum auch immer,nur finde ich es halt so ein bisschen schade,dass anscheinend alles und immer eine böse Bedrohung sein muss,egal ob es so ist oder nicht.


----------



## MfDoom (5. Februar 2014)

Habe gerade eine SKS gefunden aber die 7,62 Kugeln gehen nicht rein. Muss ich auch noch ein passendes Magazin finden?


----------



## SwissBullet (5. Februar 2014)

Ich dachte das die 7.62er passen sollten.

Ne doch nicht:
http://youtu.be/x5hKL2rQ00k


----------



## henderson m. (5. Februar 2014)

SwissBullet schrieb:


> Irgendwie hat es schon Mordlustige Typen. Mit niemanden den ich bis jetzt getroffen hatte,konnte ich vorher reden,schreiben oder winken,jedes mal boom und tot. Ich glaube jetzt,dass nicht Zombis und Essen und Trinken finden das eigentliche Problem ist,sondern die Spieler selber. Ich fühle mich manchmal wie ein wandelnder Kiosk,an dem sich alle versuchen zu bereichern oder sich betroht fühlen. Ich weiss das es Dayz ist und das vieles halt so sein muss,warum auch immer,nur finde ich es halt so ein bisschen schade,dass anscheinend alles und immer eine böse Bedrohung sein muss,egal ob es so ist oder nicht.



Ich lade dich herzlich in unseren ts3 channel ein, wo du ein full equipped squad hast welches dich gerne abholt und am weg zum full equipped char unterstützt...


----------



## SwissBullet (5. Februar 2014)

Wäre gerne dabei.
Heute habe ich mich 2mal ausgestattet mit Mosin Muni und wichtig zu Essen und Trinken zum abwinken.
Habe etwa um 19.00h nochmal angefangen und habe schon wieder eine Feuerwehr Axt und Rucksack nur der Magen knurrt ein wenig.
Kann auch sein das ich einfach zu unvorsichtig war/bin.
Aber wenn mich einfach einer abknallt von hinten,so geschehen im Hangar Süd Airbase,dann entpfinde ich das als... naja.
Aber trotzdem finde ich das Game grossartig,sonst würde ich nicht so oft von vorne beginnen.


----------



## Dedde (6. Februar 2014)

Hi leute. Wäre jmd bereit mit mir ne Bluttransfusion durchzuführen?! Blutgruppe a+
Wäre mega. Denn ich bin recht gut ausgerüstet und habe einiges an blut verloren.  Wäre schade wenn ich beim nächsten schuss oder Zombie sterben würde
Steam acc DD122


----------



## SwissBullet (6. Februar 2014)

Wie findet man denn die eigene Blutgruppe heraus bzw wo sieht man das?

Edit:Jetzt hats gedämmert,sicher mit einem Tester in einem Medikit.


----------



## D4rkResistance (6. Februar 2014)

Wer folgenden Stuff benötigt kommt bitte bis morgen Abend 20 Uhr, zum Prison im Wald (NWA; 040/036) und ins TS:

*20x* 7,62x54 (Mosin)
*80x* 7,62x39 (SKS)
Nahrung


----------



## Jogi86 (6. Februar 2014)

Bin ich der einzige dem sein HC Char futsch ist nach dem Update?


----------



## mist3r89 (6. Februar 2014)

habs nicht probiert, habe gestern nur mit meinem Regular Charakter gezockt


----------



## Dedde (6. Februar 2014)

Ich kopier es nochmal auf diese Seite. 
Hi leute. Wäre jmd bereit mit mir ne Bluttransfusion durchzuführen?! Blutgruppe a+
Wäre mega. Denn ich bin recht gut ausgerüstet und habe einiges an blut verloren.  Wäre schade wenn ich beim nächsten schuss oder Zombie sterben würde
Steam acc DD122


----------



## cap82 (6. Februar 2014)

Essen funktioniert nicht?


----------



## Z-STAR (6. Februar 2014)

Dedde schrieb:


> Ich kopier es nochmal auf diese Seite. Hi leute. Wäre jmd bereit mit mir ne Bluttransfusion durchzuführen?! Blutgruppe a+ Wäre mega. Denn ich bin recht gut ausgerüstet und habe einiges an blut verloren.  Wäre schade wenn ich beim nächsten schuss oder Zombie sterben würde Steam acc DD122



Regular oder Hardcore?


----------



## D4rkResistance (6. Februar 2014)

Dedde schrieb:


> Ich kopier es nochmal auf diese Seite.
> Hi leute. Wäre jmd bereit mit mir ne Bluttransfusion durchzuführen?! Blutgruppe a+
> Wäre mega. Denn ich bin recht gut ausgerüstet und habe einiges an blut verloren.  Wäre schade wenn ich beim nächsten schuss oder Zombie sterben würde
> Steam acc DD122


 
Kann dir nen Saline Bag reindonnern! Benutze eigentlich nie Bluttransfusionen! Nur Saline Bags und viel Nahrung/Getränke. Dann biste nach etwas über ner Stunde wieder absolut fit!


----------



## mist3r89 (6. Februar 2014)

haben gestern auch rumgeirrt im Norden, scheinbar seit dem Patch ist das überleben durch essen unmöglich... Hab die Kollegen verfüttert mit Bohnen, spaghetti, Reis , thunfisch, colas usw... Und andauernd waren die hungry...


----------



## D4rkResistance (6. Februar 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Hab die Kollegen verfüttert mit Bohnen, spaghetti, Reis , thunfisch, colas usw... Und andauernd waren die hungry...



An wen hast du deine Kollegen verfüttert? Wer war hungry?


----------



## mist3r89 (6. Februar 2014)

^Q^ und ein neuer das erst gestern angefangen hatte Die waren stuffed, und nach 10 Minuten hungry! Scheinbar passiert das erst ab erneutes ableben seit dme Patch. Da ich noch mit dem Character spiele vor dem Patch konnte ich wesentlich weniger trinken udn essen.
BTW: Beim trinken immerwieder im inventar schauen, wenn man hydrated ist, aufhören bei Stuffed kommt unweigerlich das sich übergeben


----------



## Jack77 (6. Februar 2014)

Jo, das war ein guter rl Freund von mir, ihn hat auch das Dayz Fieber gepackt 
Ich glaub wenn man einmal den healthy status hat, dann gehts mit dem hunger, aber als frischer Bambi kann man essen ohne Ende...
Auch mein "stuffed" verschwindet nicht, muss man jetzt nach dem kotzen noch irgednwelche Medikamente einnehmen?
Leider hat sich gestern aufm Weg mein Rechner verabschiedet, wart ihr noch in der City oben im NO?


----------



## MrSniperPhil (6. Februar 2014)

> *80x* 7,62x39 (SKS)
> Nahrung



Würde ich gerne nehmen, ich lauf schon mal hoch.


----------



## efdev (6. Februar 2014)

das stuffed heißt ja nur das du voll bist am besten warten und dann geht stuffed weg dann kannst du wieder etwas essen.


----------



## mist3r89 (6. Februar 2014)

Ja sicher waren wir da Da haben wir einwenig was gelootet, und danach weiter den Zugschinen nach westen, da oben ist keiner und ordentliches Loot, konnten deinem Freund einiges übergeben 
Cooler typ, nur sein microphone treibt einem zum Wahnsinn^^ aber zeig ihm doch dieses Forum, dann kann er hier mitreden
btw, der Channel bleibt erhalten wenn auch wenn du offline gehst


----------



## D4rkResistance (6. Februar 2014)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Würde ich gerne nehmen, ich lauf schon mal hoch.



Die Munition war auch ursprünglich für dich gedacht! Aber da du ja schon off warst, konnte ich's dir nicht mehr geben. Wollte die Muni aber auf jeden Fall heute loswerden, da die meine Ammobox zumüllt und ich kein Platz mehr für meine M4 Muni habe. Daher der Post. 

Ich denke ich bin heute Abend schon ab 19 Uhr im TS. Also kannste auch schon gegen 19 Uhr on kommen. 

Nahrung gebe ich dir auch sehr gerne ab.

*Edit:* Ich hab übrigens auch noch son 10er Speedload-Clip für die SKS! keine Ahnung, wie das Ding funzt! xD Kriegste aber auch!


----------



## Dedde (6. Februar 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Kann dir nen Saline Bag reindonnern! Benutze eigentlich nie Bluttransfusionen! Nur Saline Bags und viel Nahrung/Getränke. Dann biste nach etwas über ner Stunde wieder absolut fit!



Wäre super. Kannst mich gerne adden. Ich zock heute abend. War rin regular Server


----------



## Jack77 (6. Februar 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Ja sicher waren wir da Da haben wir einwenig was gelootet, und danach weiter den Zugschinen nach westen, da oben ist keiner und ordentliches Loot, konnten deinem Freund einiges übergeben
> Cooler typ, nur sein microphone treibt einem zum Wahnsinn^^ aber zeig ihm doch dieses Forum, dann kann er hier mitreden
> btw, der Channel bleibt erhalten wenn auch wenn du offline gehst


 
jo, hab ihm grad den Link geschickt. Ich hab grad mit ihm gesprochen, er ist grad bei den Koordinaten die du ihm gegeben hast und macht sich danach auf den Weg zum Airport (hoffentlich geht das gut... *gg)
Aber da habt ihr ja eine ganz schöne Tour gestartet...


----------



## mist3r89 (6. Februar 2014)

Jack77 schrieb:


> jo, hab ihm grad den Link geschickt. Ich hab grad mit ihm gesprochen, er ist grad bei den Koordinaten die du ihm gegeben hast und macht sich danach auf den Weg zum Airport (hoffentlich geht das gut... *gg)
> Aber da habt ihr ja eine ganz schöne Tour gestartet...


 
hehe alles klar da oben links hätts zwar sicher auch noch gutes gegeben, aber airport klingt spannend na und wenns nicht gut kommt : aus fehler kann man nur lernen und besser werden^^


----------



## MrSniperPhil (6. Februar 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Die Munition war auch ursprünglich für dich gedacht! Aber da du ja schon off warst, konnte ich's dir nicht mehr geben. Wollte die Muni aber auf jeden Fall heute loswerden, da die meine Ammobox zumüllt und ich kein Platz mehr für meine M4 Muni habe. Daher der Post.
> 
> Ich denke ich bin heute Abend schon ab 19 Uhr im TS. Also kannste auch schon gegen 19 Uhr on kommen.
> 
> ...


 
Bin gerade vor der Uni hochgelaufen, hab jetzt auch ne ammo Box und nochmal 20 Schuss gefunden. 
Genau, bin dann im Ts und online.


----------



## Mewkew (6. Februar 2014)

Ja leute wie ist das bei euch so mit hunger und durst nach respawn nach neuem patch? Für mich stellt sich das derzeit als ziemlich broken dar. Soviel essen wie man jetzt auf einmal braucht, kann man gar nicht finden. Man brauch nur 5 minuten von stuffed bis hungy, da stimmt irgendwas ganz gewaltig nicht. Desweiteren bin ich nun permanent stuffed und dennoch hungry und thirsty ... kann das jemand bestätigen? Wie gesagt, es tritt erst seit meinem neu gestarteten leben nach dem neusten patch auf.

Update: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sl8mJow7D7o

Toll das erklärt einiges. Eine 3 schritte vor und 5 schritte zurück patch, ich finds ärgerlich -_-


----------



## Z-STAR (6. Februar 2014)

Mewkew schrieb:


> Ja leute wie ist das bei euch so mit hunger und durst nach respawn nach neuem patch? Für mich stellt sich das derzeit als ziemlich broken dar. Soviel essen wie man jetzt auf einmal braucht, kann man gar nicht finden. Man brauch nur 5 minuten von stuffed bis hungy, da stimmt irgendwas ganz gewaltig nicht. Desweiteren bin ich nun permanent stuffed und dennoch hungry und thirsty ... kann das jemand bestätigen? Wie gesagt, es tritt erst seit meinem neu gestarteten leben nach dem neusten patch auf.


  So wie es aussieht ist die Stuffed-Anzeige broken. Also zumindest wird sie nicht mehr ausgeblendet wenn man eigentlich nicht mehr stuffed ist.  Ich achte jetzt nur noch auf eine der Meldungen wie I feel really full etc. Dann ist man wirklich stuffed. Zumindest ist das mein Eindruck...


----------



## mist3r89 (6. Februar 2014)

Z-STAR schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht ist die Stuffed-Anzeige broken. Also zumindest wird sie nicht mehr ausgeblendet wenn man eigentlich nicht mehr stuffed ist.  Ich achte jetzt nur noch auf eine der Meldungen wie I feel really full etc. Dann ist man wirklich stuffed. Zumindest ist das mein Eindruck...


Wobei wenn du soviel isst und trinkst das die meldung kommst wirst du unweigerlich :kotzen:


----------



## Z-STAR (6. Februar 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Wobei wenn du soviel isst und trinkst das die meldung kommst wirst du unweigerlich :kotzen:



Ja das stimmt. Zwar nicht immer aber meistens.
Ich reiz das auch nicht aus, sondern gehe soweit bis ich energized und hydrated bin.


----------



## Shicehaufen (6. Februar 2014)

Mewkew schrieb:


> Ja leute wie ist das bei euch so mit hunger und durst nach respawn nach neuem patch? Für mich stellt sich das derzeit als ziemlich broken dar. Soviel essen wie man jetzt auf einmal braucht, kann man gar nicht finden. Man brauch nur 5 minuten von stuffed bis hungy, da stimmt irgendwas ganz gewaltig nicht. Desweiteren bin ich nun permanent stuffed und dennoch hungry und thirsty ... kann das jemand bestätigen? Wie gesagt, es tritt erst seit meinem neu gestarteten leben nach dem neusten patch auf.  Update: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sl8mJow7D7o  Toll das erklärt einiges. Eine 3 schritte vor und 5 schritte zurück patch, ich finds ärgerlich -_-



Wenn ich das jetzt also richtig deute ist die Status Meldung healthy nicht unbedingt mehr ein Zeichen für rundum glücklich sondern das in jedem fall Blut komplett vorhanden ist? Man das wird echt kompliziert. Hoffe auch auf nen hotfix.


----------



## sinchilla (6. Februar 2014)

kann denn jemand scho ne erfahrung mit der sks von sich geben? is die wie die m4 mit einzelfeuer & mehr schaden? gibs irgendwo quellen wieviel schaden ne waffe macht auf den verschiedenen körperstellen?


----------



## mist3r89 (6. Februar 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> kann denn jemand scho ne erfahrung mit der sks von sich geben? is die wie die m4 mit einzelfeuer & mehr schaden? gibs irgendwo quellen wieviel schaden ne waffe macht auf den verschiedenen körperstellen?


 
ne sorry, hab zwar munition davon gefunden gestern, aber keine Waffe...

Seit gestern tummle ich mit einem SLI Verbund durch Cherno. Fazit: Momentan bringts kaum was, die zweite Karte läuft nur mit 15-20% Zwar bringts etwa 5 Fps mehr, aber das wars... Da warten wir noch auf Profile von Nvidia, bzw eine passende Implementierung für das Spiel. Ich kann euch auf jedem Fall auf dem laufenden halten wie sich die Performance verbessert in diesem Sinne. Hab gestern wieder paar Stunde mit übertaktetem CPU gespielt ohne Bluescreen, vielleicht habe ich jetzt eine gute Einstellung :-p


----------



## efdev (6. Februar 2014)

@mist3r89
das hätte ich dir auch vorher sagen können SLI wird im moment nicht wirklich unterstützt aber irgendwo im thread wurde erwähnt das es helfen kann auf AFR statt SFR zu stellen.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...melthread-dayz-standalone-79.html#post6055368


----------



## mist3r89 (6. Februar 2014)

efdev schrieb:


> @mist3r89
> das hätte ich dir auch vorher sagen können SLI wird im moment nicht wirklich unterstützt aber irgendwo im thread wurde erwähnt das es helfen kann auf AFR statt SFR zu stellen.
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...melthread-dayz-standalone-79.html#post6055368


 
jop ich wusste es auch, trotzdem wollte ich es probieren bzw... die Karte kam sowieso rein, und jetzt weiss ich das es nichts bringt, das ARF kenn ich nid und weiss nicht wie einstellen.
Was vielleicht noch helfen könnte ist die Physik auf Karte 2 zu beschränken, auch wenn kein Physix drin ist, einwenig was an Physik passiert im spiel ja trotzdem (Wetter usw) vielleicht bringt das einwenig entlastung?! wobei eben... Die GTX 780 packt das spiel eigentlich gut bis 105% ich denke das Problem liegt wirklich bei der CPU Limitierung... In der neuen Stadt die wesentlich kleiner ist als Elektro oder Cherno, aber dafür sehr detailreich  echt super Design die Stadt, hatte ich gestern 19 FPS, das war schon bald Standbild^^


----------



## efdev (6. Februar 2014)

naja was soll ich da sagen spiele gerade wieder nur mit den 6790k, weil ich ständig ärger mit meinen karten habe die 460 ist abgeraucht und GTX295 bringt mir hin und wieder ein standbild. 
Aber immerhin mittlere einstellungen und knapp 20fps in städen und zwischen 20-40 außerhalb.


----------



## Mewkew (6. Februar 2014)

Update: Ja, wie in dem von mir verlinkten video zu sehen leute, die status meldung stuffed und healty sind momentan broken. Heist sobald sie einmal erreicht und angezeigt werden, verschwinden sie nicht mehr, egal ob man wieder platz im magen hat oder nich 100% health bzw. blut. Desweiteren hab ich nun auch neuigkeiten zum thema "tödlicher hunger und durst seit update". Heute wurde mein hc char von einem speedhacker geplättet (der typ holte mich im sekunden takt ein,mit einer axt in der hand, ich rannte mit erhobenen fäusten -_-) und dieser hatte nach dem respawn nicht dieses problem, kaum genug nahrung zu finden, sprich es war alles normal bzw. so wie ich es aus den vorigen versionen gewohnt bin. Eventuell ist das ein bug, der ein ganz zufällig nach respawn erwischen kann. Sobald ich mit meinem reg char ebenfalls das nächste ableben hinter mir habe, werd ich nochmal rückmeldung geben, ob sich nach respawn etwas verändert hat.


----------



## mist3r89 (6. Februar 2014)

Mewkew schrieb:


> Update: Ja, wie in dem von mir verlinkten video zu sehen leute, die status meldung stuffed und healty sind momentan broken. Heist sobald sie einmal erreicht und angezeigt werden, verschwinden sie nicht mehr, egal ob man wieder platz im magen hat oder nich 100% health bzw. blut. Desweiteren hab ich nun auch neuigkeiten zum thema "tödlicher hunger und durst seit update". Heute wurde mein hc char von einem speedhacker geplättet (der typ holte mich im sekunden takt ein,mit einer axt in der hand, ich rannte mit erhobenen fäusten -_-) und dieser hatte nach dem respawn nicht dieses problem, kaum genug nahrung zu finden, sprich es war alles normal bzw. so wie ich es aus den vorigen versionen gewohnt bin. Eventuell ist das ein bug, der ein ganz zufällig nach respawn erwischen kann. Sobald ich mit meinem reg char ebenfalls das nächste ableben hinter mir habe, werd ich nochmal rückmeldung geben, ob sich nach respawn etwas verändert hat.


 
hoffe diese Hacks werden bald behoben... Vielleicht triffts auch nur dem Regular, gestern waren wir auf jedem Regular unterwegs


----------



## PriQ (6. Februar 2014)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Wenn ich das jetzt also richtig deute ist die Status Meldung healthy nicht unbedingt mehr ein Zeichen für rundum glücklich sondern das in jedem fall Blut komplett vorhanden ist? Man das wird echt kompliziert. Hoffe auch auf nen hotfix.



Die healthy-Anzeige war auch vorm Patch schon ein Anzeichen dafür, dass du "voll mit Blut bist". Bei mir war die auch dann noch da, wenn ich Sick war (dank Alkohol-Forcefeed ).

Hatte gestern Abend die healthy-Anzeige auch und wurde vom Zombie vermöbelt. Da sprang die dann gleich von healthy auf healing um, scheint also zu funktionieren!

Das Problem mit dem dauer-Stuffed-sein habe ich nicht.


Sagt mal, kratzt sich euer Char auch manchmal?? Hört sich bescheuert an.. Aber gestern ist meiner einfach so 2-3m gelaufen, hat dich hingehockt und an den Füßen gekratzt! Oo Bei meinen Mitspielern ebenfalls. Zum Glück ist mir das nicht auf einem Dach oder so passiert!


----------



## Mewkew (6. Februar 2014)

Das mit dem kratzen klingt interessant. Ganz verwegene behauptung, du und dein kollege habt nasse schuhe und dadurch vielleicht ein fußpilzbefall?! ^^ Tauscht einfach mal eure schuhe und beobachtet ob sich das kratzen einstellt.


----------



## MrSniperPhil (6. Februar 2014)

Ich hatte heute auch was komisches, beim Einloggen die Meldungen
- " I fell someone watching me" (Ja, inkl dem Rechtschreibfehler)
- "I feel movement in my pants"

Keine Ahnung, was das soll...


----------



## KornDonat (6. Februar 2014)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Ich hatte heute auch was komisches, beim Einloggen die Meldungen
> - " I fell someone watching me" (Ja, inkl dem Rechtschreibfehler)
> - "I feel movement in my pants"
> 
> Keine Ahnung, was das soll...


 
Da fällt mir nur LoL zu ein


----------



## kero81 (6. Februar 2014)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> "I feel movement in my pants"



Haha, Genial. Vielleicht entwickelt die dunkle Seite von Rocket ja heimlich GayZ und da wurde was vertauscht.


----------



## Z-STAR (6. Februar 2014)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Ich hatte heute auch was komisches, beim Einloggen die Meldungen - " I fell someone watching me" (Ja, inkl dem Rechtschreibfehler) - "I feel movement in my pants"  Keine Ahnung, was das soll...



Das war vermutlich ein Troll vom Server 

Das hatte ich auch mal beim einloggen nur mit "I feel thirsty".
Ein Blick in mein Inventory verriet mir dann das ich nicht thirsty war.

Die Startinfos vom Server im Chat haben die gleiche Farbe und Schrift wie die Statusmeldungen des Chars.


----------



## D4rkResistance (6. Februar 2014)

Mewkew schrieb:


> Update: DayZ Standalone - New patch medical/hunger changes (and bugs) - YouTube
> 
> Toll das erklärt einiges. Eine 3 schritte vor und 5 schritte zurück patch, ich finds ärgerlich -_-



Das Video besachreibt exakt meine gestrigen Erfahrungen. In dem Moment wo das Stuffed erscheint, bzw. wenige Sekunden danach musste ich kotzen. Das Stuffed verschwindet aber auch nicht mehr. Das hieß gestern für mich das ich mich lediglich an der Hydrated und Energized Anzeige orientiert habe. War eine der beiden verschwunden, habe ich entsprechend "nachgefüllt", aber nie bis zur "I am Full" Meldung links unten. Nur soviel, das die Statusmeldungen im Inventar wieder vorhanden waren und unten links noch nichts stand, was darauf schließen ließe, das man satt ist.



mist3r89 schrieb:


> Seit gestern tummle ich mit einem SLI Verbund durch Cherno. Fazit:  Momentan bringts kaum was, die zweite Karte läuft nur mit 15-20% Zwar  bringts etwa 5 Fps mehr, aber das wars...



Das hätte ich dir auch vorher sagen können, das momentan die CPU die Leistung limitiert. Ich habe einen 2500K und ne GTX780 und habe nicht wirklich mehr FPS als Shicehaufen mit i7 und gtx570! Aber davon unabhängig finde ich SLI sowieso Schrott; aber das muss jeder selber wissen!  Schon gar nicht 2x GTX780, wenn demnächst die 8er Serie rauskommt.



MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Ich hatte heute auch was komisches, beim Einloggen die Meldungen
> - " I fell someone watching me" (Ja, inkl dem Rechtschreibfehler)
> - "I feel movement in my pants"
> 
> Keine Ahnung, was das soll...


 
Das sind Statusnachrichten, die vom Server kommen. Hatte auch schon so Trollerei vor dem Patch wo es aufeinmal hieß "I'm dying of Starvation", ich aber Stuffed und Healthy war und mir nur dachte...."Hmmm, ist klar! Ihr mich auch!" xD


----------



## Dedde (6. Februar 2014)

du hast vllcht in dayz nicht mehr fps. mir kommts so vor, egal was ich einstelle es läuft immer gleich. dayz bezw die engine die arma 2 (3) benutzt sind hardwarelastig ohne ende. habe in der stadt zb 20 fps. meine 780 oc ist zu 30% ausgelastet und mein i7 4930 @ 4.0 läuft auch auf allen 6. ist im mom sehr schlecht optimiert. bei bf4 zb hab ich zwischen 80 und 120fps


----------



## sinchilla (7. Februar 2014)

MEIN FAZIT NACH DEM PATCH: es ist ne katastrophe!!! es wurden deutlich mehr bugs inplementiert als rausgepatched wurden! ich werd das spiel so lange liegen lassen bis die das hinbekommen das etwas neulootet ohne das der server restarten muss dafür. sicher gab es sinnvolle neuerungen z.b. das combatlogging/ ghostingproblem aber primäre probleme wurden völlig ausser acht gelassen. die prioritäten wurden völlig verfehlt. mehr content aber die gleichen wenn nicht sogar mehr probleme mit den bestehenden sachen...wozu brauch man ein dosenöffner?! jeder mensch bekommt ne dose ohne diesen auf( auch ohne massive verluste) selbst ne schaufel scheint nicht geeignet dafür zu sein...

einerseits kann man es positiv sehen das alles ruiniert ist wenn man ein gegner erschossen hat ergo sein loot nur noch schrott ist...aber wenn selbst bei nem sauberen kopfschuss dieses problem immernoch vorhanden ist, das der rucksack etc. nicht zu gebrauchen ist, läuft da was falsch! mr dean will mehr zwischenmenschliche kommunikation erzwingen aber die restlichen gegner ( zombies) sind keine gefahr weil sie einem nicht das essen wegessen etc. ...es macht einfach kein spass mehr weil der größte feind das verhungern ist...in einem "land" welches grünt...man kann die meisten pflanzen essen in der realität ( vom nährwert abgesehen) in dayz verhungert man mit nem rucksack voller dosen weil man kein öffner dafür hat...

weiterhin hat man so schnell hunger/ durst als würde man "auslaufen" wenn ne dose z.b. beans 500g hat würde man davon die nächsten 3 tage nicht verhungern  im spiel innerhalb von minuten...von mir aus darf es so wenig spawn sein aber wenn ein liter wasser oder 3 dosen essen keine 10 minuten reichen is das ziel verfehlt in meinen augen...dann sollen die da gefälligst bären ins spiel bringen die einem im wald töten können oder man mit entsprechender waffe diesen töten kann & für 5 leute essen für 2 wochen hat...warum gibs noch kein feuerusw. die halten sich an kleinigkeiten auf & verlieren das primäre ziel dabei aus den augen!


----------



## Shicehaufen (7. Februar 2014)

Ja das ist schon ein bisl dumm gemacht. Du hast 3 dosen Tunfisch, 3 dosen pipsi und Co und ne dose Bohnen gegessen und bist immernoch hungrig. Da haut entschieden irgendwas nicht hin.


----------



## henderson m. (7. Februar 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> MEIN FAZIT NACH DEM PATCH: es ist ne katastrophe!!! es wurden deutlich mehr bugs inplementiert als rausgepatched wurden! ich werd das spiel so lange liegen lassen bis die das hinbekommen das etwas neulootet ohne das der server restarten muss dafür. sicher gab es sinnvolle neuerungen z.b. das combatlogging/ ghostingproblem aber primäre probleme wurden völlig ausser acht gelassen. die prioritäten wurden völlig verfehlt. mehr content aber die gleichen wenn nicht sogar mehr probleme mit den bestehenden sachen...wozu brauch man ein dosenöffner?! jeder mensch bekommt ne dose ohne diesen auf( auch ohne massive verluste) selbst ne schaufel scheint nicht geeignet dafür zu sein...  einerseits kann man es positiv sehen das alles ruiniert ist wenn man ein gegner erschossen hat ergo sein loot nur noch schrott ist...aber wenn selbst bei nem sauberen kopfschuss dieses problem immernoch vorhanden ist, das der rucksack etc. nicht zu gebrauchen ist, läuft da was falsch! mr dean will mehr zwischenmenschliche kommunikation erzwingen aber die restlichen gegner ( zombies) sind keine gefahr weil sie einem nicht das essen wegessen etc. ...es macht einfach kein spass mehr weil der größte feind das verhungern ist...in einem "land" welches grünt...man kann die meisten pflanzen essen in der realität ( vom nährwert abgesehen) in dayz verhungert man mit nem rucksack voller dosen weil man kein öffner dafür hat...  weiterhin hat man so schnell hunger/ durst als würde man "auslaufen" wenn ne dose z.b. beans 500g hat würde man davon die nächsten 3 tage nicht verhungern  im spiel innerhalb von minuten...von mir aus darf es so wenig spawn sein aber wenn ein liter wasser oder 3 dosen essen keine 10 minuten reichen is das ziel verfehlt in meinen augen...dann sollen die da gefälligst bären ins spiel bringen die einem im wald töten können oder man mit entsprechender waffe diesen töten kann & für 5 leute essen für 2 wochen hat...warum gibs noch kein feuerusw. die halten sich an kleinigkeiten auf & verlieren das primäre ziel dabei aus den augen!



Kurz gesagt:

Wer will schon motorrad integral helme umlackieren können, wenn immer noch bugs wie z.b das zeitlupenbergaufgehen oder der unknown firemode bestehen....
Vlt wollen die mehr menschliche interaktion erzwingen indem man sich fragt ob es nicht besser wäre den bewaffneten gegner zu überreden sein essen herzugeben, anstatt ihn zu töten und zwangsläufig das essen unbrauchbar zu machen - egal ob kopfschuss oder axt kill


----------



## mist3r89 (7. Februar 2014)

Jo gestern war relativ schlimm verbuggt das ganze... Die Server laggten rum und hin und wieder verschwand loot oder die Texturen^^
War trotzdem ne coole Runde gestern mit unserem Kamikaze Mitspieler der den Tod nicht fürchtet, unser Chuck Norris des DayZ...

Legt sich auf ner Base hinter dem Gefängnis hin und geht aufs klo ohne es zu melden XD 
und wir unwissend geben Schutz und denken er ist geflogen^^ 

Gestern 2x mit einer Sniper verschossen, ärgere mich jetz noch tot... Wusste das nicht, dass man die Entfernung ändern muss... Hab was neues gelernt, und das nächste mal treff ich sicher^^


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (7. Februar 2014)

Eure Posts sind für mich derzeit nicht umbedingt eine Veranlassung mal wieder in der SA vorbei zu schauen


----------



## Jack77 (7. Februar 2014)

hehe, sehr cool formuliert Mister 

Bescheid gesagt hat er ja, ich hab nur gedacht das wär n Joke^^ 
Ich denke mal das "Herzflattern" und das "vorsichtige vorgehen an heißen Orten" kommt erst mit der Zeit, als ich das Spiel neu hatte war auch mein Entdeckungsdrang stärker und ich bin fröhlich quer durchs Airfield gehüpft 

War auf jedenfall n lustiger Abend, auch die "Baller die Tanke in Luft" Aktion war irgednwie cool *g


----------



## KornDonat (7. Februar 2014)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Eure Posts sind für mich derzeit nicht umbedingt eine Veranlassung mal wieder in der SA vorbei zu schauen


 
Das hab ich mir auch so gedacht ^^


----------



## Jack77 (7. Februar 2014)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Eure Posts sind für mich derzeit nicht umbedingt eine Veranlassung mal wieder in der SA vorbei zu schauen


 
also bzgl. der Bugs fand ich es jetzt gar nicht sooo schlimm, klar Serverlags sind blöd - wenn man so lange warten muss bis das Inventar reagiert ect., auch das mit dem Hunger + Durst ist n bisschen nervig, aber ich persönlich finde das man auch drüber hinwegsehen kann und trotzdem Spaß mit dem Game hat...

Btw. gibt`s für die SKS eigentlich schon Optics? Mewkew sagte mir das PU würde gehen, aber gibts da auch n LRS für?


----------



## mist3r89 (7. Februar 2014)

Das Geräusch der SKS fand ich Super Hammermässig

Der Bug mit dem Axt versus Zombie von Christian war auch lustig ^^ 
Oder zu viert hehhh da vorne ist ein zombie nicht schiessen, kein lärm machen, aber keiner nimmt die akx raus und der kerl rennt auf uns zu, dann muss ich wieder als Sündebock her halten und ein halbes Magazin FNX reinleeren^^

Hey heute abend ist aber wieder Airfield angesagt und so, da wir an der Tankstelle die Munition verballert haben XD


----------



## Z-STAR (7. Februar 2014)

Jack77 schrieb:


> also bzgl. der Bugs fand ich es jetzt gar nicht sooo schlimm, klar Serverlags sind blöd - wenn man so lange warten muss bis das Inventar reagiert ect., auch das mit dem Hunger + Durst ist n bisschen nervig, aber ich persönlich finde das man auch drüber hinwegsehen kann und trotzdem Spaß mit dem Game hat...  Btw. gibt`s für die SKS eigentlich schon Optics? Mewkew sagte mir das PU würde gehen, aber gibts da auch n LRS für?



Ich fand es jetzt auch nicht derartig schlimm. Vor allem wenn man die Bugs aus der Mod gewohnt ist 

Zur SKS: Nein, im Moment gibt es nur das PU Scope dafür. Das Long Range Scope wurde für die SKS rausgenommen.


----------



## Jack77 (7. Februar 2014)

Schade... mir gefällt die Wumme nämlich. 10x schnell in Folge schießen ist in Vergleich zur Mosin schon ein Vorteil glaub ich... 

@Mister: hehe, jo mit dem Zombi war richtig lustig.. *gg
jo, gern wieder Airport Action, ich brauch auch für die SKS noch n bisschen Munition.


----------



## mist3r89 (7. Februar 2014)

Jack77 schrieb:


> Schade... mir gefällt die Wumme nämlich. 10x schnell in Folge schießen ist in Vergleich zur Mosin schon ein Vorteil glaub ich...
> 
> @Mister: hehe, jo mit dem Zombi war richtig lustig.. *gg
> jo, gern wieder Airport Action, ich brauch auch für die SKS noch n bisschen Munition.


 
Könnten Heute die Teams wechseln, auch als über für Christian. Dann kann er meine Mosin nehmen und er gibt mir die M4, dann wechseln wir mal die Rollen würde auch gerne wieder einwenig Aktiv action üben, da meine Waffenführung sehr zu wünschen übrig lässt


----------



## henderson m. (7. Februar 2014)

ich liebe den combat-logger schutz jetzt schon, gestern kam uns ein lone wolf am strand entgegen.  Wir waren zu viert und er alleine. Ohne den Schutz hätte er sich ausgeloggt...so aber konnten wir alles in ruhe "erledigen"..
Vor lauter aufregung (oder hunger?) ist jedoch trotzdem einer von uns umgekippt ^^


----------



## D4rkResistance (7. Februar 2014)

Ich habe gestern übrigens eine Landschaftsdoku mit Shicehaufen, Maneki und Sinchilla auf nem HC-Server gedreht, um mal die nördliche Hauptstraße und die umliegenden Loot-Punkte näher aufzuzeigen. 

Es sind zwei Parts entstanden mit 35 Minuten (Part 1) und 28 Minuten (Part 2). Den ersten Part habe ich bereits heute Nacht rendern lassen! Werde ihn heute Abend hochladen. Den zweiten Part werde ich dann wahrscheinlich irgendwann am Sonntag zur Verfügung stellen.

Ob ihr euch jetzt ~ 1 Stunde Rumgealber und -gefilme antuen wollt, bleibt euch überlassen. War aber dennoch eine lustige, unterhaltsame Stunde DayZ.^^

Da ich mir vor einigen Tagen die Vollversion von DxTory besorgt habe und seit etwa einem Monat über eine 150Mbit-Leitung verfüge, werde ich künftige Videos alle in 1080p und "nahezu lagfrei"* zur Verfügung stellen können. 

_*Habe leider immer noch fiese 20FPS-Lags in Städten. Wird beim Aufnehmen auch nicht wirklich besser. _


----------



## Jack77 (7. Februar 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Könnten Heute die Teams wechseln, auch als über für Christian. Dann kann er meine Mosin nehmen und er gibt mir die M4, dann wechseln wir mal die Rollen würde auch gerne wieder einwenig Aktiv action üben, da meine Waffenführung sehr zu wünschen übrig lässt


 
jo können wir gern machen.... 
Unser Chuck-Norris entwickelt sich schon zum Militär-Strategen, er hat vorhin vorgeschlagen den Airport mal von 2 Seiten anzugehen. Das wir quasi 2 Teams machen, eins kommt von Westen und eins von Osten. 
Die "Feinde" quasi in die Mitte treiben 
Klingt auch spannend 


@Dark: Mach doch mal ne Doku über "das Liebesleben der Zombikaninchen" ....


----------



## Mewkew (7. Februar 2014)

@Sinchilla
Das Hunger/durst problem hatte ich wie gesagt ebenfalls. Gestern jedoch war es wieder relativ normal. Versuch dir mal richtig viel nahrung zu verschaffen und einen brunnen in der nähe. Dann isst du bist du die "energized" meldung hell-grün unterlegt hast. Anschließend trinken bis "hydrated" ebenfalls hellgrün daherkommt. "Stuffed" kannst du im moment wie gesagt getrost ignorieren. Nachdem ich bis zum anschlag gegessen und getrunken hatte, verhielt sich mein hunger wieder relativ normal.

Ansonsten kann ich dir bei deinem vorzeitigen patch-fazit nur beipflichten. Ich finde es ebenfalls ne unverschämtheit, wie sich dean hall, mittlerweile mit einem 4 mal so großen team wie anfangs, dem ca. 7-fachen des ursprünglich geplanten budges, so einen bullshit von patch erlauben kann. Hauptsache irgendwelche nicht wirklich essentiellen neuen inhalte und das ganze im angepeilten 1-Monats rhythmus rausbringen. Da hätten sie sich ruhig weitere 4 wochen zeit nehmen können, die neuen inhalte rausgelassen, und das spiel einfach mal in einen besseren grundzustand gebracht. Auch die 30 sekunden auslogzeit halte ich für völlig daneben. Ein abgleich der dafür sorgt, das man nicht in z.b 100m entfernung zu einem unbekannten spieler (realisiert durch eine simple "add friendly" player funktion über die spielerliste, durch die man dem server sagen kann, diese leute gehören zu mir und stellen keien gefahr beim ausloggen dar) oder z'd ausloggen kann, hätte es ebenfalls getan. Zusätzlich wäre es lediglich nötig gewesen das rejoinen auf den selber server durch eine strafzeit zu verlängern um effektiv combat logging zu vermeiden (bei z.b 5 minuten wartezeit). Kann mich natürlich auch irren, aber soviel gemotze über einen euen patch habe ich selten zuvor im ts gehört wie aktuell. Ach was rede ich, ich werde direkt ein paar sachen im offiziellen feedback forum vorschlagen, wenn die es alleine nicht gebacken bekommen.

Update: 

Anfrage auf reddit erstellt. Wenn ihr dort ebenfalls registriert und der gleichen meinung seid, wären comments sehr hilfreich um den thread oben zu halten.
--> Remove logout time. Remove login wait-time. Add logintime to the same server. Add ingame "add friendly player function" : dayz

Update:

Dank der hilfe von leuten die sich auch konstruktiv an einer diskussion beteiligen können, ist nun klar das der vorschlag mit der serverabfrage, ob ein spieler oder zombie in einer bestimmten distance ist, zu leicht zu abusen ist. War einfach zu ungenügend durchdacht. Hatte mich da an der mod mechanik orientiert, welche aber auch nicht gerade beliebt ist. Ein mittelweg könnte ich mir so vorstellen, das man sich ausloggt, und dir das spiel erst nach dem logout vorgang mitteilt ob du eine logout zeit bekommen hast, weil eben ein spieler oder zombie inder nähe war. Das heist logt man sich aus, und es ist zufällig jemand in der nähe, den man aber noch nicht bemerkt hat, gibt es die seit dem letzten patch eingeführte logout zeit. Sobald man den server verlassen hat, wird man kurz mit einer meldung vom spiel darüber aufgeklärt. Ist die luft rein logt man sofort aus, wie vor dem patch. Erhöht man nun nur die zeit um auf den selben server zu rejoinen, kann man dann auch kaum noch vorteil aus der info ziehen, das man beim letzten logout vorgang eine logout-zeit hatte.


----------



## henderson m. (7. Februar 2014)

Mewkew schrieb:


> @Sinchilla
> Das Hunger/durst problem hatte ich wie gesagt ebenfalls. Gestern jedoch war es wieder relativ normal. Versuch dir mal richtig viel nahrung zu verschaffen und einen brunnen in der nähe. Dann isst du bist du die "energized" meldung hell-grün unterlegt hast. Anschließend trinken bis "hydrated" ebenfalls hellgrün daherkommt. "Stuffed" kannst du im moment wie gesagt getrost ignorieren. Nachdem ich bis zum anschlag gegessen und getrunken hatte, verhielt sich mein hunger wieder relativ normal.
> 
> Ansonsten kann ich dir bei deinem vorzeitigen patch-fazit nur beipflichten. Ich finde es ebenfalls ne unverschämtheit, wie sich dean hall, mittlerweile mit einem 4 mal so großen team wie anfangs, dem ca. 7-fachen des ursprünglich geplanten budges, so einen bullshit von patch erlauben kann. Hauptsache irgendwelche nicht wirklich essentiellen neuen inhalte und das ganze im angepeilten 1-Monats rhythmus rausbringen. Da hätten sie sich ruhig weitere 4 wochen zeit nehmen können, die neuen inhalte rausgelassen, und das spiel einfach mal in einen besseren grundzustand gebracht. Auch die 30 sekunden auslogzeit halte ich für völlig daneben. Ein abgleich der dafür sorgt, das man nicht in z.b 100m entfernung zu einem unbekannten spieler (realisiert durch eine simple "add friendly" player funktion über die spielerliste, durch die man dem server sagen kann, diese leute gehören zu mir und stellen keien gefahr beim ausloggen dar) oder z'd ausloggen kann, hätte es ebenfalls getan. Zusätzlich wäre es lediglich nötig gewesen das rejoinen auf den selber server durch eine strafzeit zu verlängern um effektiv combat logging zu vermeiden (bei z.b 5 minuten wartezeit). Kann mich natürlich auch irren, aber soviel gemotze über einen euen patch habe ich selten zuvor im ts gehört wie aktuell. Ach was rede ich, ich werde direkt ein paar sachen im offiziellen feedback forum vorschlagen, wenn die es alleine nicht gebacken bekommen.
> ...


 

ist nicht dein ernst oder ????? das ist das beste was diesem spiel passieren konnte. Gottseidank hat ein user deinen vorschlag gleich mal gegen die wand geschmettert.
so ein schwachsinn


----------



## Mewkew (7. Februar 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> ist nicht dein ernst oder ????? das ist das beste was diesem spiel passieren konnte. Gottseidank hat ein user deinen vorschlag gleich mal gegen die wand geschmettert.
> so ein schwachsinn


 
Ich wäre wirklich mal daran interessiert was dich zu dieser aussage bewegt. Vielleicht liege ich total falsch, aber momentan verstehe ich nicht wie man mein vorschalg als schwachsinn abtun kann, also bitte erklär es mir. Richtig im eddit forum wurde meine initiative ebenfalls abgestraft, jedoch wurde auch dort weder auf genaue gründe eingegangne oder bessere vorschläge gebracht. Schau dir mal die mod an, da hat man es auch ohne logout zeit geschafft, sobald ein spieler oder zombie in der nähe ist gibt es eine bestimmte zeit die man gar nicht ausloggen kann. So wie es momentan ist finde ich und viele andere es jedenfalls nicht wirklich brauchbar.


----------



## mist3r89 (7. Februar 2014)

Mewkew schrieb:


> Ich wäre wirklich mal daran interessiert was dich zu dieser aussage bewegt. Vielleicht liege ich total falsch, aber momentan verstehe ich nicht wie man mein vorschalg als schwachsinn abtun kann, also bitte erklär es mir. Richtig im eddit forum wurde meine initiative ebenfalls abgestraft, jedoch wurde auch dort weder auf genaue gründe eingegangne oder bessere vorschläge gebracht. Schau dir mal die mod an, da hat man es auch ohne logout zeit geschafft, sobald ein spieler oder zombie in der nähe ist gibt es eine bestimmte zeit die man gar nicht ausloggen kann. So wie es momentan ist finde ich und viele andere es jedenfalls nicht wirklich brauchbar.



Jo gingen gestern auch alle im wald ausloggen. Alle nacheinander ich war der letzte hatte das menu zum ausloggen schon offen plötzlich rennt mir ein zombie vor die flinte!!! Stell dir vor ich haette 2sek vorher ausgeloggt 4 tote durch zombie beim ausloggen-.-


----------



## Jack77 (7. Februar 2014)

am besten wär`s wenn man nach dem Auslog-Befehl eine Art Counter ablaufen sieht, aber man ingame noch die Möglichkeit hat den Auslogvorgang abzubrechen wenn Gefahr droht. 
So wie es jetzt passieren kann, dass man unter Umständen nach dem Ausloggen noch Schaden nehmen kann ist natürlich blöd.

Ist natürlich geil für Spieler die Ihre Erfüllung darin sehen im 5er Squad Bambis & Co zu killen, Leute im Schneidersitz zu killen ist ja noch ungefährlicher als die bösen Bambis die einen evtl. umhauen können^^

@mister+Mewkew: so um 20:00 Uhr sind Chris und ich am Start wenn ihr Bock habt.


----------



## Shicehaufen (7. Februar 2014)

Neue Infos von Dean Hall via Twitter. Update ist nun live on stable. 

Unter anderem ist der stuffed Bug wohl jetzt behoben und noch viele andere Sachen mehr enthalten in dem Update. 

Alles weitere lest hier hier: 

http://pastebin.com/AxA924is


----------



## mist3r89 (7. Februar 2014)

Jack77 schrieb:


> am besten wär`s wenn man nach dem Auslog-Befehl eine Art Counter ablaufen sieht, aber man ingame noch die Möglichkeit hat den Auslogvorgang abzubrechen wenn Gefahr droht. So wie es jetzt passieren kann, dass man unter Umständen nach dem Ausloggen noch Schaden nehmen kann ist natürlich blöd.  Ist natürlich geil für Spieler die Ihre Erfüllung darin sehen im 5er Squad Bambis & Co zu killen, Leute im Schneidersitz zu killen ist ja noch ungefährlicher als die bösen Bambis die einen evtl. umhauen können^^  @mister+Mewkew: so um 20:00 Uhr sind Chris und ich am Start wenn ihr Bock habt.



Ok bin sicher schon vorher online


----------



## RazerR92 (7. Februar 2014)

Ich fände es auch besser wenn man einen Counter hat beim ausloggen wie bei WoW. Falls dann doch noch ein Zombie oder ähnliches ankommt, könne man den Login Vorgang abbrechen und ums überleben kämpfen


----------



## henderson m. (7. Februar 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Jo gingen gestern auch alle im wald ausloggen. Alle nacheinander ich war der letzte hatte das menu zum ausloggen schon offen plötzlich rennt mir ein zombie vor die flinte!!! Stell dir vor ich haette 2sek vorher ausgeloggt 4 tote durch zombie beim ausloggen-.-


 
ganz ehrlich: selber schuld...

bei mir brauchen 3 zombies über eine minute mich zu töten. Wenn du nen Zombie aggro machst dann hörst du ihn. wenn du dich dann einfach ausloggst selber schuld. Obwohl dir sicher nix passiert wäre - da du ja relativ schnell verschwindest und der zombie nur minimale damage macht. Von sterben durch zombie kann hier nicht die rede sein. Wenn du durch nen anderen spieler stirbst, der innerhalb von diesen 15-20 sekunden deinen weg kreuzt kann ich auch nur eines sagen: Selber schuld.
Dann war OFFENSICHTLICH dein exit point nicht sicher genug, denn mitten in der pampa lauft nicht zufällig ein gegner an einem innerhalbt von 15 sekunden vorbei.
Ich glaube aber eher ihr seid ex-combat logger und habt euch in die hose gemacht bei jedem kleinsten feuergefecht und lauft jetzt sturm gegen diese geniale barrikade.

Viel spaß weiterhin, ich kann euch versichern der Combat-logger schutz wird so beibehalten bleiben...


----------



## mist3r89 (7. Februar 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich: selber schuld...  bei mir brauchen 3 zombies über eine minute mich zu töten. Wenn du nen Zombie aggro machst dann hörst du ihn. wenn du dich dann einfach ausloggst selber schuld. Obwohl dir sicher nix passiert wäre - da du ja relativ schnell verschwindest und der zombie nur minimale damage macht. Von sterben durch zombie kann hier nicht die rede sein. Wenn du durch nen anderen spieler stirbst, der innerhalb von diesen 15-20 sekunden deinen weg kreuzt kann ich auch nur eines sagen: Selber schuld. Dann war OFFENSICHTLICH dein exit point nicht sicher genug, denn mitten in der pampa lauft nicht zufällig ein gegner an einem innerhalbt von 15 sekunden vorbei. Ich glaube aber eher ihr seid ex-combat logger und habt euch in die hose gemacht bei jedem kleinsten feuergefecht und lauft jetzt sturm gegen diese geniale barrikade.  Viel spaß weiterhin, ich kann euch versichern der Combat-logger schutz wird so beibehalten bleiben...


Läck bist du aggressiv!
Ich hab keine lust mich einzuloggen und schon zu bluten, wirklich nichts verkehrtes und mich des combat  logger zu beschuldigen ist einfach nur armselig. Da musst du nicht gross unvorsichtig sein die zombies die hoeren dich doch bei einem km abstand! Ausserdem ob unvorsichtlich oder nid das tut nicht zur sache! Sterben ohne sich abwehren zu koennen kann nid im sinne des spiels sein!


----------



## PriQ (7. Februar 2014)

Uh, gab wohl gerade nen charwipe laut Zockerkollegen. Bin mal gespannt, was mich nachher erwartet.


----------



## Jack77 (7. Februar 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich: selber schuld...
> 
> Ich glaube aber eher ihr seid ex-combat logger und habt euch in die hose gemacht bei jedem kleinsten feuergefecht und lauft jetzt sturm gegen diese geniale barrikade.


 
am geilsten ist die Signatur.... 


Wie alt bist du Henderson?


----------



## Shicehaufen (7. Februar 2014)

PriQ schrieb:


> Uh, gab wohl gerade nen charwipe laut Zockerkollegen. Bin mal gespannt, was mich nachher erwartet.



Guckst du hier:   https://twitter.com/rocket2guns/status/431802461116850177

Könnte damit zusammen hängen.


----------



## Z-STAR (7. Februar 2014)

PriQ schrieb:


> Uh, gab wohl gerade nen charwipe laut Zockerkollegen. Bin mal gespannt, was mich nachher erwartet.


 
Rocket hat die Falsche Datenbank mit den Servern verbunden. Sollte gleich gefixed sein  

https://twitter.com/rocket2guns


----------



## PriQ (7. Februar 2014)

Ah, danke. Hätte ja durchaus irgendwie beabsichtigt sein können.^^

Da bin ich mal gespannt. Hatte mich fast schon auf neu ausrüsten gefreut!


----------



## meik19081999 (7. Februar 2014)

Hey Leute,
Lese hier jetzt schon recht lange mit und habe mir auch oft sachen in youtube angeschaut. 
Kann mich aber nicht 100% überzeugen mir das spiek zu holen.
Ja ich weis das es eine alpha ist.
Also was wären positivr punkte für das spiel und was wären negative?
Gruß
Ps: würde überhaupt mit einem neuling wie mir spielen wollen?


----------



## mist3r89 (7. Februar 2014)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> Lese hier jetzt schon recht lange mit und habe mir auch oft sachen in youtube angeschaut.
> Kann mich aber nicht 100% überzeugen mir das spiek zu holen.
> Ja ich weis das es eine alpha ist.
> ...


 
Machst du witze? wenn dir das spiel gefällt dann komm in unsere Gruppe, ich denke die anderen haben sicher auch nix dagegen, und spass hat man immer, und dann haben wir eben chuck Norris 1 und 2^^
das Spiel lernst du relativ schnell lernen Wie Luke gester sagte: Learning by Doing oder eben Learning by Dying(wie auch immer man das schreibt^^)


----------



## mist3r89 (7. Februar 2014)

Hey dein Capslock ist kaputt... denn es entspricht bestimmt keiner TATSACHE das ich ein Combat Logger wäre sowie es bestimmt nix mit einem Survival Horror zu tun hat, wenn du das Spiel verlassen hast das du noch getötet werden kannst! EINDEUTIG NICHT! Spiel verlassen = Charakter weg.  Alternativ: Spielverlassen einleiten und im Spiel bleiben können bis der Charakter weg ist.
Drehs wie du willst, aber sobald ich nicht mehr im Spiel eingreifen kann, darf niemand mehr in mein Charakters leben eingreifen!


----------



## Shicehaufen (7. Februar 2014)

Wer ist eigentlich Chuck Norris 2?


----------



## meik19081999 (7. Februar 2014)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Wer ist eigentlich Chuck Norris 2?


 
Bzw chuck norris 1?
Kenne ja schon paar vom mitpesen her ^^


----------



## mist3r89 (7. Februar 2014)

Na der zweite der gefragt hat ob er neu anfangen soll und ob jemand mit ihm spielt^^ das sind keine Spielernamen sondern eher rollen Die furchtlosen Kämpfer die quer durchs Airfield auf einem vollen Server rennen wollen^^


----------



## D4rkResistance (7. Februar 2014)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Also, was wären positive Punkte für das Spiel und was wären negative?
> 
> Würde überhaupt jemand mit einem Neuling, wie mir, spielen wollen?


_Ich war mal so frei und hab deine Rechtschreibung/Grammatik gefixt, das kann man ja keinem antun! _

*Also zu Frage 1: *

*Positiv*
- Survival Feeling
- Adrenalinkick bei Spielerkontakt
- Cooles Stuff, sowie Waffen + Attachments
- Realistisches Charverhalten (Hunger, Durst, Gesund, Satt, etc.)
- Open-World
- Ständig neue Inhalte (+ Bugs xD)

*Negativ*
- Sterben durch Bugs
- Sterben durch Serverhopper/Combatlogger (teilweise gefixt..)
- Sterben durch Unterernährung
- Wenn tot, dann 4-5h Looten für die Tonne! 
- Nervige neue Bugs nach Patches
- Charwipe nach Patch / falschem Serverjoin, etc.
- teilweise miese Performance (20 FPS in Städten)

Musst halt selber gucken, ob dir die Vorteile hier überwiegen. Die meisten Nachteile hast du nur, weil's eben noch ne Alpha ist. Dafür erlebst du die Spielentwicklung live mit, freust dich über Neuerungen, regst dich über manche Sachen vllt sogar auf. Ich finde, grade das ist der Reiz einer Alpha! Etwas entdecken, um es dann später in einer neueren Version erneut zu entdecken.

*Zu der zweiten Frage: *

Na sicher! Ich finde es viel spaßiger einem Neuling das Spiel beizubringen, anstatt sinnlos von a nach b zu laufen, wenn man schon alles kennt. Schau einfach abends mal ins TS (IP siehe Startpost), da findet sich eigentlich immer jemand hilfsbereites. Ich bin aber meistens erst sehr spät online.


----------



## Jack77 (7. Februar 2014)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> Lese hier jetzt schon recht lange mit und habe mir auch oft sachen in youtube angeschaut.
> Kann mich aber nicht 100% überzeugen mir das spiek zu holen.
> Ja ich weis das es eine alpha ist.
> ...



Die Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden, kann dir jetzt schlecht sagen ob dir das Spiel gefällt oder nicht.
Ein Freund von mir hat es sich gestern gekauft und ist z.B. begeistert.
Ich habe mir vorher auch noch nie ein Spiel im Alpha-Stadium gekauft, aber irgendwie find ich es gar nicht schlecht so live mitzubekommen wie sich das Spiel verändert. 
Außerdem freut man sich so auch ein wenig auf neue Patche bzw. neue Inhalte.
positive und negative Beispiele kann ich schlecht sagen, für den einen ist es negativ das erst (vllt.20%) der Inhalte implementiert sind, der andere sieht es positiv und freut sich das er so länger was vom Spiel hat weil andauernd neue Inhalte zugefügt werden.... 

und wie Mister schon geschrieben hat, kannst gern mit uns mitkommen. 
Wichtig ist für das Spiel nur n Headset, sonst kann man fast nicht mit mehreren zusammen Spielen....


----------



## Shicehaufen (7. Februar 2014)

Jack77 schrieb:


> .... Wichtig ist für das Spiel nur n Headset, sonst kann man fast nicht mit mehreren zusammen Spielen....



Und potente Hardware, da dieses Spiel verdammt  hungrig nach allem ist.


----------



## D4rkResistance (7. Februar 2014)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Und potente Hardware, da dieses Spiel verdammt  hungrig nach allem ist.


So hungrig auch wieder nicht! Wetten Sinchilla war gestern hungriger?


----------



## Learcor (7. Februar 2014)

Gerade jemand am zocken?

Ich kann keinem Server joinen bzw. der Bildschirm wird schwarz und es steht nur "Please wait"...


----------



## sinchilla (7. Februar 2014)

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Zitat von *Shicehaufen*
> ...


ja der hunger lies meinen klaren verstand etwas trübe werden & wurde damit geschwängert meine mates per koppschuss ihrer leiden zu entledigen um mich an ihrem loot zu laben.

aber mein stahlharter wille siegte über meine gelüste vllt. war die ursache auch im letzten bier zu suchen welches scheinbar schlecht war...

@henderson...jeder kann ne meinung haben & sollte diese natürlich auch nach außen tragen aber jemanden derart aggressiv des combatloggings zu beschuldigen ohne dies konstruktiv mit fakten untermauern zu können ist nicht im sinne des erfinders. zumal er ja auch nicht unrecht hat mit der tatsache das man in diesen 30 sek keine verfügungsgewalt über sein char hat & dies auch nicht das gelbe vom ei ist. das ist ja ähnlich einem riesigem lag was natürlich auch einfach kommen könnte. natürlich sollte man im wald abseits jeglicher zivilisation nicht auf gegenwehr treffen aber ausnahmen bestätigen die regel. zumal sein vorschlag in diesen 30 sek sich nochma reloggen zu können nicht davon zeugt das er ein combatlogger wäre, denn dann würde er keine alternativen zum momentanen system aufzeigen sondern sich das alte, combatlogging ermöglichende, wieder wünschen um sich dieser taktik bedienen zu können.


----------



## Learcor (7. Februar 2014)

Ähm Leute, WTF geht mit DayZ gerade ab?
Bei mir laggts plötzlich wie Sau und das Beste ist, wenn ich die Grafikeinstellungen runter drehe hab ich sogar noch weniger Fps als vorher. 
Vorher alles auf High gehabt und mit ca. 22 fps gezockt. Jetzt auf High nur mehr 16fps und wenn ich dann alles auf normal zurück drehe hab ich nur mehr 4 fps. 

Sonst noch wer Probleme?


----------



## sinchilla (7. Februar 2014)

bei mir sind die min. fps in städten gestiegen aber die max frames gesunken. sind so im schnitt in städten 25 vorher teilweise um die 20 was scho ein erheblichen unterschied macht.

wer hat bock auf ne rottenfruits party heut abend? brauchen nur noch kohletabletten & antbiotika als beilage...

die sollen endlich einführen das kannibalismus möglich ist dann würden wesentlich mehr nicht umsonst sterben

von mir aus soll die USK das spiel auch ab 18 machen...gab da mal ein flugzeugabsturz in den alpen, davon würde heut niemand mehr leben & die die gestorben waren haben den anderen das überleben ermöglicht



> - Systems: Players would not receive any falling damage


 das kann ich bestätigen! bin zweima vom schiff gefallen ohne auch nur ein leises stöhnen


----------



## jUleZ_82 (7. Februar 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> bei mir sind die min. fps in städten gestiegen aber die max frames gesunken. sind so im schnitt in städten 25 vorher teilweise um die 20 was scho ein erheblichen unterschied macht.
> 
> wer hat bock auf ne rottenfruits party heut abend? brauchen nur noch kohletabletten & antbiotika als beilage...
> 
> ...


 
Iwie nimmt das hier so langsam krankhafte Züge an


----------



## PriQ (7. Februar 2014)

Bei nem Kollegen und mir laggts wie Hölle. Fühlte sich im ersten Moment an wie Nachladeruckler beim Umsehen.  Bis dann 2min später Diashow war und weitere 30sek später keine Reaktion des Spiels mehr kam.

Crap.


----------



## Learcor (7. Februar 2014)

@PriQ 
Bei einem Freund und mir genau das selbe!


----------



## henderson m. (7. Februar 2014)

Grundsätzlich habe ich nicht aggresiv jemaden des combat-logging beschilder, sondern nur eine vermutung geäußert.
Ich versuche immer äußerst sachlich zu bleiben (im gegensatz zu anderen @ kero die mich berliner-aggro-kind etc. schimpfen) und bitte dies nochmal zu analysieren...
Weiters ist das system wie es jetzt ist einfach der einzige schutz vor combat-logger.
Wenn man weiterhin für 30 sekunden seinen char steuern kann, jedoch der countdown schon runterläuft, haben wir das gleiche problem wie in den anfängen:
Plötzliches feuergefecht, der combat logger klickt prophylaktisch auf disconnect - läuft/rollt aber noch nen paar sekunden herum, kaum in seiner reichweite --> SCHWUPS ist er weg....countdown bei 0.....

Der char muss unsteuerbar sein - und dies besser lang als kurz. 
Das argument "ich hab aber angst dass mich ein zombie danach angreift" regt bei mir nicht mal nen nasenhaar.
Das ist ein horror-survival-rollenspiel, da muss man halt 3x schauen ob man in sicherheit ist...
Genau sowas will ich in so einem game.
Wem das zu aufwendig ist - muss halt mit der gefahr leben vlt getötet zu werden.


----------



## PriQ (7. Februar 2014)

Das ist irgendwie beruhigend. 

Habens jetzt aufgegeben. Fange mit 60fps nachm Einloggen an und kann dann alle 10 Sekunden ca 1fps davon abziehen. Bis das Spiel komplett steht. Sogar, wenn ich mich nicht bewege!

Mir ist aber aufgefallen, dass ich vor dem Patch immer 99% GPU-Auslastung hatte. Jetzt ist es so, dass ich einlogge, 60FPS habe und die Last bei ~30% liegt. Habe ich dann nach ein paar Minuten nur noch <5FPS, geht die Last auf 50%. Speicherverbrauch mit meiner 7970 ist bei ~1200MB, daran sollte es auch nicht liegen. Temps sind ok. Prozessor und RAM sind kaum beansprucht. Irgendwas läuft da falsch!

Es gibt schon ein paar Meldungen dazu; die hier mal als Beispiel: 0008262: Extremely FPS-drops after new patch!!! From ~ 40 fps to 5-10 fps!!! - DayZ Feedback Tracker


----------



## Learcor (7. Februar 2014)

Da wird heute wohl nix mehr mit zocken. Sehr schade, ich hätte mir gerne ne SKS gesucht. XD


----------



## sinchilla (7. Februar 2014)

> Mir ist aber aufgefallen, dass ich vor dem Patch immer 99% GPU-Auslastung hatte.


  ich hab auch ne 7970 @ 1200mhz...die war bis jezt noch nie am limit in dayz. dazu brauch ich nich mal mehr asus gpu tweak öffnen...ich höre ja wie laut meine karte ist ergo wie stark sie gekühlt werden muss weil die beanspruchte leistung entsprechende abwärme verursacht. mein ganzes system läuft im desktopmodus bei diesem spiel also alle lüfter auf 5 volt & die der gpu bei etwa 30 %. ich bezeichne es mal als supoptimale optimierung manch andere engine lässt mein rechner wesentlich mehr schwitzen mit proportional besserer performance. die virtual reality engine mag zwar sehr offen sein bzw. lässt komplexe szenarien zu aber ist alles andere als hardware optimiert hoffe das da amd,intel & nvidia sich der sache noch mehr annehmen.



> Da wird heute wohl nix mehr mit zocken. Sehr schade, ich hätte mir gerne ne SKS gesucht. XD


 hast du mal deine installation repariert? irgendwelche hardware am rechner geändert? treiber geändert? taktraten geändert?


----------



## mist3r89 (7. Februar 2014)

ja das update von heute war ein hotfix und wurde praktisch nicht getestet, in den Patchnotes steht praktisch schon drin das wir mit neuen bugs rechnen sollen^^


----------



## mist3r89 (7. Februar 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> ich hab auch ne 7970 @ 1200mhz...die war bis jezt noch nie am limit in dayz. dazu brauch ich nich mal mehr asus gpu tweak öffnen...ich höre ja wie laut meine karte ist ergo wie stark sie gekühlt werden muss weil die beanspruchte leistung entsprechende abwärme verursacht. mein ganzes system läuft im desktopmodus bei diesem spiel also alle lüfter auf 5 volt & die der gpu bei etwa 30 %. ich bezeichne es mal als supoptimale optimierung manch andere engine lässt mein rechner wesentlich mehr schwitzen mit proportional besserer performance. die virtual reality engine mag zwar sehr offen sein bzw. lässt komplexe szenarien zu aber ist alles andere als hardware optimiert hoffe das da amd,intel & nvidia sich der sache noch mehr annehmen.
> 
> hast du mal deine installation repariert? irgendwelche hardware am rechner geändert? treiber geändert? taktraten geändert?


 
Im ernst?? Meine läuft konstant mit minimum 99 - 105% und wird auch ordentlich warm^^ bei mir gibt die eine Karte wirklich alles


----------



## meik19081999 (7. Februar 2014)

Also ich werde mal schauen das ich mir am montag das Spiel zulegen werde 
Ich entschuldige mich für meine Rechtschreibung, habe da aber leider ein paar Probleme 
Headset habe ich zwar keins aber echo usw gibts bei mir nicht. Bin ja täglich im ts und da beschwert sich keiner.
Bin auch noch nicht volljährig, aber dürfte kein Problem darstellen. 

Ich denke mal das eine gtx670@770 und ein fx6300@4,6ghz reichen sollte oder?

Lese mir über das Wochenende auch noch alles vom Startpost durch, damit ich wenigstens ein paar sachen weis ^^


----------



## Learcor (7. Februar 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> hast du mal deine installation repariert? irgendwelche hardware am rechner geändert? treiber geändert? taktraten geändert?


 
Nö, ich hab gar nix gemacht. Hardware ist seit 5 Monaten nicht mehr verändert worden, Treiber sind nicht geupdatet worden da schon alle auf dem neusten Stand sind (und auch alle vom Hersteller selbst bezogen) und an den Taktraten hab ich auch nix gemacht. 
Nachdem ich auch nicht der Einzige bin mit diesen Problem, wirds wohl auch ehr am neuen Patch liegen........hoffentlich.


----------



## henderson m. (7. Februar 2014)

gerade gesehen

diese Seite verwendet meinen screenshot (der 2te unten) in der aktuellen news lol
(der mighty squad wipe )

DayZ - Erste Infos zum nchsten Patch sind da - News auf PlayNation.de

ich fühle mich geehrt ^^


----------



## sinchilla (7. Februar 2014)

> Ich denke mal das eine gtx670@770 und ein fx6300@4,6ghz reichen sollte oder?


 reichen wirds scho

aber optimal bzw. glücklich wirst du sicherlich nicht sein. dafür gibs noch keine hardware die dieses spiel in anständigen framerates & all @ max. schafft


----------



## meik19081999 (7. Februar 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> reichen wirds scho
> 
> aber optimal bzw. glücklich wirst du sicherlich nicht sein. dafür gibs noch keine hardware die dieses spiel in anständigen framerates & all @ max. schafft


 
@ max brauche ich es auch nicht. 
So hoch wie es noch spielbar ist und fertig.
Es ist ja noch eine alpha                      Edit: spiel lädt runter


----------



## Dedde (7. Februar 2014)

gibts eig in militär zelten keinen loot mehr?


----------



## MfDoom (7. Februar 2014)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> @ max brauche ich es auch nicht.
> So hoch wie es noch spielbar ist und fertig.
> Es ist ja noch eine alpha


 


Das geht super, so renne ich da auch rum,soagr mit der cpu @stock. Läuft prima.


----------



## KornDonat (7. Februar 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich habe ich nicht aggresiv jemaden des combat-logging beschilder, sondern nur eine vermutung geäußert.
> Ich versuche immer äußerst sachlich zu bleiben (im gegensatz zu anderen @ kero die mich berliner-aggro-kind etc. schimpfen) und bitte dies nochmal zu analysieren...
> Weiters ist das system wie es jetzt ist einfach der einzige schutz vor combat-logger.
> Wenn man weiterhin für 30 sekunden seinen char steuern kann, jedoch der countdown schon runterläuft, haben wir das gleiche problem wie in den anfängen:
> ...


 
Nope, sobald man sich bewegt oder sonst irgendeine Aktion macht wird der Auslogg Vorgang abgebrochen. Und siehe da er verschwindet nicht einfach. Ist wie Zauberei oder ?


----------



## SwissBullet (7. Februar 2014)

Dedde schrieb:


> gibts eig in militär zelten keinen loot mehr?


 
Bis jetzt habe ich noch nie etwas in den Zelten gefunden,würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## henderson m. (7. Februar 2014)

KornDonat schrieb:


> Nope, sobald man sich bewegt oder sonst irgendeine Aktion macht wird der Auslogg Vorgang abgebrochen. Und siehe da er verschwindet nicht einfach. Ist wie Zauberei oder ?


 
was?...


----------



## KornDonat (7. Februar 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> was?...


 
Man klickt auf Ausloggen
30Sek fangen an abzulaufen
Man bewegt sich oder was auch immer bevor der Countdown runtergezählt, der Countdown wird abgebrochen und somit auch der Logout Vorgang
Man muss also erneut auf Ausloggen klicken.

Nun kapiert ?


----------



## Shicehaufen (7. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Hier mal nen schönen Größenvergleich zu anderen aktuellen shootern gefunden, welcher die Dimension dieses Spiels verdeutlicht.

Vieleicht als kleine Entscheidungshilfe für unschlüssige.


----------



## meik19081999 (7. Februar 2014)

Also DayZ ist instaliert.
Wer kommt online um mir zu helfen ^^


----------



## D4rkResistance (7. Februar 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> gerade gesehen, diese Seite verwendet meinen screenshot (der 2te unten) in der aktuellen news lol
> (der mighty squad wipe ) DayZ - Erste Infos zum nchsten Patch sind da - News auf PlayNation.de
> ich fühle mich geehrt ^^


 
Ich finde es richtig dreist! Sie haben EIN Bild von dir benutzt, aber zig Bilder von mir! Ich habe sie nur hier über's Forum hochgeladen! Sie erscheinen aber in der "Google Bilder"-Suche ziemlich weit oben, wenn man nach Dayz Standalone sucht! 

Wie sieht das eigentlich mit Copyrights aus, bei Ingame-Screenshots!? Kann man jemanden verklagen, wenn er Bilder benutzt, die von mir ausschließlich PCGH zur Verfügung gestellt wurden? Oder gilt das nur für Reallife-Fotografien? Oder müsste ich dafür ein Wasserzeichen nutzen? Nicht das ich so Geld geil bin, es interessiert mich einfach!?

Folgende Bilder sind von mir und wurden von Playnation.de verwendet:

http://www.playnation.de/uploads/inline/pic-12199.jpg
http://www.playnation.de/uploads/news/newspic-51368-thumb.jpg
http://www.playnation.de/uploads/inline/pic-11918.jpg
http://www.playnation.de/uploads/news/newspic-51108-thumb.jpg

Sinchillas Bild, wenn ich mich nicht irre:
http://www.playnation.de/uploads/news/newspic-51436-thumb.jpg


----------



## efdev (7. Februar 2014)

lern erstmal die steuerung falls du neu in der ArmA welt bist dann kann man in einer 1/2 bist 1h zu dir stoßen.



D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Ich finde es richtig dreist! Sie haben EIN Bild von dir benutzt, aber zig Bilder von mir! Ich habe sie nur hier über's Forum hochgeladen! Sie erscheinen aber in der "Google Bilder"-Suche ziemlich weit oben, wenn man nach Dayz Standalone sucht!
> 
> Wie sieht das eigentlich mit Copyrights aus, bei Ingame-Screenshots!? Kann man jemanden verklagen, wenn er Bilder benutzt, die von mir ausschließlich PCGH zur Verfügung gestellt wurden? Oder gilt das nur für Reallife-Fotografien? Oder müsste ich dafür ein Wasserzeichen nutzen? Nicht das ich so Geld geil bin, es interessiert mich einfach!?
> 
> ...


 
darauf darf dir glaube ich laut foren regeln keiner antworten.
aber schreib doch mal den netten mod Painkiller per PN der kennt sich mit dem rechts kram glaube etwas mehr aus.


----------



## meik19081999 (7. Februar 2014)

Die steuerung kenn ich schon einigermaßen habe arma 2 gespielt und die mod auch aber nicht sehr oft


----------



## efdev (7. Februar 2014)

ich krieg nen raster, warum muss ich dayz neu laden? verdammt meine installation ist kaputt beim starten muss ich es neu laden, wenn ich aus dem steam ordner starten sagt er mir wäre kein steam zu finden


----------



## henderson m. (7. Februar 2014)

KornDonat schrieb:


> Man klickt auf Ausloggen
> 30Sek fangen an abzulaufen
> Man bewegt sich oder was auch immer bevor der Countdown runtergezählt, der Countdown wird abgebrochen und somit auch der Logout Vorgang
> Man muss also erneut auf Ausloggen klicken.
> ...


 
was willst mir damit mitteilen ? das versuche ich grad seit 4 seiten zu erklären dass dies gut ist.
Am besten nochmal meinen text durchlesen....


----------



## Shicehaufen (7. Februar 2014)

@D4rk  wenn du die Bilder umwandelst dann tage doch am besten unsere Namen an die Avatare damit wir unsere 5 Minuten Berühmtheit erlangen können im Netz


----------



## JensderRoggi (7. Februar 2014)

deleted


----------



## Learcor (7. Februar 2014)

Ich würde fürn ne SKS glatt töten.....war nur ein Joke 
Könnte ich heute mit mehr als 5fps zocken würd ich dir sofort ein Gewehr abnehmen. Hätte sogar noch ein LR Scope (Pristine) zum tauschen.


----------



## D4rkResistance (7. Februar 2014)

efdev schrieb:


> darauf darf dir glaube ich laut foren regeln keiner antworten.
> aber schreib doch mal den netten mod Painkiller per PN der kennt sich mit dem rechts kram glaube etwas mehr aus.



Danke für den Hinweis, habe die Frage mal an Pain weitergeleitet.


----------



## meik19081999 (7. Februar 2014)

Erstes mal spielen:
2 Dörfer durchsucht und nichts auser einem medikit und einer soda gefunden.
bin momentan in berezino.
werde bald verhungern...
^^


----------



## Shicehaufen (7. Februar 2014)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Erstes mal spielen: 2 Dörfer durchsucht und nichts auser einem medikit und einer soda gefunden. bin momentan in berezino. werde bald verhungern... ^^



Neuer Server, neues Glück.


----------



## Mewkew (8. Februar 2014)

@Henderson
Muss dich entäuschen, habe noch nie combatloggin in erwägung gezogen. Zum ausloggen suche ich mir auch immer ein lauschiges plätzchen etwas abseits, ein großen busch oder eine tanne. Da die z'ds aber nun auch vereinzelt in wäldern umherstreifen führt das unweigerlich zu unverschuldeten ableben wenn es so bleibt und noch mehr zembies die spielewelt bevölkern. Ich finde es gut das du deine eigenen meinung hast und nicht auf jeden beliebigen zug aufspringt, nur hast du in manchen pots hier eben alles andere als sachlichkeit bewießen. Ich wohne auch seit vielen jahren in berlin, aber das heist nicht das man direkt so aggro auf alles andersartige reagieren muss, 'stehste?! Das mein erster alternativ vorschlag nicht so das wahre war, wurde mir dank der konstruktiven antworten in dem reddit thread auch klar, dort kam es tatsächlich zu einem sachlichen meinungsaustausch. Jeden direkt als opfer-opfer darzustellen bringt dich jedenfalls meist nicht weiter, das wirste auch noch lernen. Finde es auch nicht sinnvoll in foren eine ignorier -oder blockier funktion zu nutzen, schließlich will man seine meinung austauschen. Deine posts interessieren mich jedenfalls genauso wie alle anderen und vielleicht werd ich irgendwann mal durch einen deiner beiträge was neues über dayz lernen.


Logout System

Bin heute noch nicht zum spielen gekommen, habe aber eben die letzten seiten gelesen und den vorschlag es so zu regeln, das ein timer eine bestimmte zeit runterzählt in der man keine aktionen ausführen darf, da sonst der logout vorgang abgebrochen wird und neu gestarten werden muss, finde ich ziemlich gut. Sollte in dieser zeit etwas unerwartetes passieren kann man aktiv eingreifen. So wie es momentan ist, wird es mit mehr zombies ein ziemliches glücksspiel ob man beim nächsten einloggen noch lebt oder nicht. Wurde das schon irgendwo in den offiziellen foren vorgeschlagen oder sogar angekündigt?


----------



## D4rkResistance (8. Februar 2014)

Hier, falls Interesse besteht! Part 1 von 2 von unserer gestrigen Smalltalk- und Naturdoku-Runde! xD

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ze-A5Rhh8k


----------



## pad77 (8. Februar 2014)

Gibts mittlerweile schon bekannte hilfsmittel gegen die FPS drops?

War paar tage nicht online, logg mich ins game ein und 'schwimme' praktisch in der umgebung... super hotfix.


----------



## mMn (8. Februar 2014)

Ging mir gerade genauso. Wollte die frühen Stunden nutzen um etwas Munition für die SKS zu suchen, aber durch die FPS-Drops ist DayZ momentan für mich unspielbar. Wenn ich mich auf einen Server einlogge habe ich ungefähr 5 Minuten in denen alles normal läuft und nach nicht mal 7 Minuten habe ich nur noch ne Diashow tlw. hängt sich DayZ sogar komplett auf.


----------



## mist3r89 (8. Februar 2014)

mMn schrieb:


> Ging mir gerade genauso. Wollte die frühen Stunden nutzen um etwas Munition für die SKS zu suchen, aber durch die FPS-Drops ist DayZ momentan für mich unspielbar. Wenn ich mich auf einen Server einlogge habe ich ungefähr 5 Minuten in denen alles normal läuft und nach nicht mal 7 Minuten habe ich nur noch ne Diashow tlw. hängt sich DayZ sogar komplett auf.


Jop same here. Dümplet immer bei 10-25 frames rum manchmal auch weniger. Spielen kannst du trotzdem einfach hoffen das kein spielerkontakt besteht^^
Und wenn 20 min rum sind serber wechseln damit du wieder 5 min flüssig spielen kannst


----------



## Shicehaufen (8. Februar 2014)

Von diesen Drops ist nur jetzt nichts aufgefallen. War eben mindestens 45 Minuten am nwa und mir ist dergleichen nicht aufgefallen. Hatte immer spielbare 35fps+. 

Ich benutze win 8.1 habt ihr dieses Problem alle unter Win 7?


----------



## meik19081999 (8. Februar 2014)

Ich habe win 7 und so ein problem ist mir nicht aufgefallen. Nur halt das die fps in städten niedriger sind aber drops hatte ich nicht


----------



## Jack77 (8. Februar 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Jop same here. Dümplet immer bei 10-25 frames rum manchmal auch weniger. Spielen kannst du trotzdem einfach hoffen das kein spielerkontakt besteht^^
> Und wenn 20 min rum sind serber wechseln damit du wieder 5 min flüssig spielen kannst


 
Das scheint aber doch Serverabhängig zu sein Mister, als wir gestern zusammen gespielt haben, hatte ich ja das gleiche Problem.
Allerdings als ich mich mit Chis getroffen habe und wir den Server wechselten war danach alles tutti...

Ps. aus unserer geplanten "Save the Bambi-Aktion" wird nichts mehr, Chris und ich sind nu selber wieder Bambis^^
Wir sind im Mittleren NO unterwegs...


----------



## pad77 (8. Februar 2014)

naja zu den FPS Drops kann ich nur sagen das wir nicht alleine da stehen

falls ich hier verlinken darf -> Anyone else notice a huge drop in frame rate after the emergency patch? : dayz

Wenn nich bitte einfach raus löschen und meine vorangehende entschuldigung berücksichtigen 

Mal gespannt ob wirklich ein HotFix kommt am Montag.. Hab vorhin auch bei Rocket aufm twitch stream zugeschaut, wenn sich sogar der Master selbst beschwert... sollte es wohl schnellstmöglich n fix geben


----------



## Jack77 (8. Februar 2014)

Hey meik, mein steam-nick ist Lucky Luke77, kannst mich gern adden, dann kannst du gern nachher (wir sind am späten Nachmittag on) mit uns rumdackeln...

Ps. dein Postfach ist voll, man kann dir keine PN`s schicken^^


----------



## meik19081999 (8. Februar 2014)

Jack77 schrieb:


> Hey meik, mein steam-nick ist Lucky Luke77, kannst mich gern adden, dann kannst du gern nachher (wir sind am späten Nachmittag on) mit uns rumdackeln...
> 
> Ps. dein Postfach ist voll, man kann dir keine PN`s schicken^^


 
Ich werd dich später adden 

Habe mein postfach grade eben geleert ^^


----------



## lol2k (8. Februar 2014)

Mewkew schrieb:


> So wie es momentan ist, wird es mit mehr zombies ein ziemliches glücksspiel ob man beim nächsten einloggen noch lebt oder nicht.



Ernsthaft? Hardcore Survival Simulation und dann Angst vor dem Ableben weil man sich keine 5 Minuten Zeit nehmen wollte um einen sauberen Logout vorzubereiten?
Einige werden selbst ingame immer fauler.


----------



## MfDoom (8. Februar 2014)

falscher fred


----------



## Mewkew (8. Februar 2014)

lol2k schrieb:


> Ernsthaft? Hardcore Survival Simulation und dann Angst vor dem Ableben weil man sich keine 5 Minuten Zeit nehmen wollte um einen sauberen Logout vorzubereiten?
> Einige werden selbst ingame immer fauler.


 
Ernsthaft? Wie oft müssen wir das hier eigentlich noch durchkauen? Momentanes system = Nicht 100% sicherer Logout, selbst wenn du dir 10 minuten zeit nimmst um ein sicheren spawnpunkt zu suchen, da zombies = überall.
Können wir uns bei dem thema bitte mal vorwärts bewegen? Wie gesagt, es geht darum das das derzeitige System echte probleme mit sich bringt, auch wenn man die regeln für einen guten spawn bzw. logout punkt beachtet.

Und nein, zum dritten mal ..
- ich bin kein combat logger
- ich logge mich nicht in häusern, städten oder dörfen aus
- ich habe kein problem in einem spiel zu sterben

Versuch doch mal n bischen kreativ zu sein. Anstatt jedesmal den gleichen smiley hinter deinem letzten punkt zu platzieren, wäre es höchst interessant, wenn du deine gegenargumente zu dem hier vorgeschlagenen, alternativen logoutsystem (30 sekunden, wenn man irgendwas macht, geht der coundown von vorne los ..) zum besten gibst. Oder einfach selber zu faul mal n bischen nach zu denken?


----------



## lol2k (8. Februar 2014)

Mewkew schrieb:


> Momentanes system = Nicht 100% sicherer Logout, selbst wenn du dir 10 minuten zeit nimmst um ein sicheren spawnpunkt zu suchen, da zombies = *überall*.


 
Überall ja? Alle 50 Meter oder 500 Meter?
Ich will dir ja jetzt nicht persönlich zu Nahe zu treten und deine Fähigkeits des Ausloggens in Frage stellen aber ich hoffe Rocket sieht davon ab einen absoluten Garant aka. Noob Button einbauen, der einen während des Logouts schützt.
Dieses Spiel soll bitterlichst hart sein - bis zum letzten Moment (des Logouts).

Du hast es doch gestern bereits in deinem Post erwähnt: "_Auch die 30 sekunden auslogzeit *halte ich* für völlig daneben._"
Es gibt auch Sichtweisen, die deiner nicht unbedingt entsprechen müssen. 

Finds ambitioniert von dir, dazu ein Thread auf Reddit aufzumachen, aber ich überlasse die Detailarbeit solcher Funktionen lieber Rocket und seinem Team höchstpersönlich - die werden schließlich dafür bezahlt. 
Wie du schon selbst schreibst: "*How ever, if there's no threat to your char, you'll instantly log out like in the previous version."
*Ich sehe dafür keine Verwendung!


----------



## meik19081999 (8. Februar 2014)

So erstes mal bissle spielen hat mist3r89 mich direkt mal gerettet vorm verhungern ^^
dann bin ich bischen looten gegangen und schwups im ersten haus direkt ein rucksack.
im nächsten eine 6-slot hose. dann wanderstiefel im guten zustand und 2 soda 
für den anfang gehts ^^
ist jemand in der nähre von berenzino?


----------



## kero81 (8. Februar 2014)

Es kann aber auch nicht sein das man 30 Sekunden keine Gewalt über sein Leben oder seinen Tod hat. Darum gehts ja und nicht um einen "Noob-Button". Den gibts schon hier im Forum und der nennt sich "Antworten".  DayZ ist ein Zombie Survival Game, ich will i diesem Spiel überlegen. Mit meinen Fähigkeiten etc.... nur wenn ich 30 Sekunden lang keine Kontrolle über meinen Char habe hat das Spiel aufgehört sobald die 30 Sekunden anfangen abzulaufen. Ich seh es genauso das es momentan noch nicht optimal gelöst ist.


----------



## D4rkResistance (8. Februar 2014)

Um hier auch mal zu den laufenden Themen Stellung zu nehmen:

*FPS-Probleme:* Ja, diese habe ich auch. Hatte gestern auf einem Server keinerlei Probleme, obwohl Henderson (der auf dem selben Server spielte) über ständige FPS-Drops klagte. Ich habe über ne halbe Stunde keinerlei Drops wahrgenommen. Anschließend war ich kurz ausgeloggt, zwecks längerem Toilettengang, und als ich wieder jointe (gleicher Server wie zuvor) hatte ich derbe die FPS Probleme. Die Frames dropten alle paar Sekunden von über 50 auf 20 und das absolut grundlos, da wir mitten in der Pampa waren. Das ging übrigens auch nach einem Serverwechsel nicht weg. Das Ganze ging dann solange, bis ich kein Bock mehr auf dieses Rumgelagge hatte und frustriert das Spiel beendet habe. Ich hoffe das wird schnellstens gefixt! 

*30-Sekunden-Problem:* Hmm, ich stehe dem etwas kritischer gegenüber. Ich kann die Meinungen bezüglich der fehlenden Kontrolle nachvollziehen, wenngleich ich nicht der Meinung bin, das einem in den 30 Sekunden großartig viel passieren kann. Voraussetzung hierfür ist natürlich das Ausloggen in der Pampa und vorzeitige Sichern des Areals. Spieler werden einen dann nicht mehr killen können und evtl. Zombies schaffen euch eh nicht in 30 Sekunden zu killen, wenn ihr Healthy seid. Das schaffen die ja nicht mal in 30 Sekunden, wenn man als Bambi bewusst sterben will. 

Ich finde die 30 Sekunden ehrlich gesagt nicht schlimm. Was mich viel mehr stört ist dieser 5 Min-Ban vom Hive. Wieso nicht einfach diese Funktion dafür nutzen, das Server nicht rejoined werden können? Du gehts ausm Spiel....joinst auf einen anderen Server und willst dann zurückjoinen auf den vorigen. Dieses wird dann allerdings durch eine 5-minütige Sperre verhindert! Nicht jeder zweite Server wird für 5 Minuten gesperrt, was ein Scheiß!?


----------



## efdev (8. Februar 2014)

da muss ich d4rk recht geben die 5min sind scheise wenn man mal connection verliert und wieder joinen will nervt das schon.

@D4rk 

der vorschlag wegen den 5min finde ich schon ganz gut, besser wäre es aber wenn man 5min nicht auf einen anderen server joinen kann.
aber auf den selben rejoinen geht weiterhin so kann man nicht ghosten/hoppen aber dennoch ohne dummes gewarte spielen.


----------



## sinchilla (8. Februar 2014)

das hört sich alles ganz schön abenteuerlich an da warte ich lieber ab bis der patch gepatched wird& baue mir mit elektrozwerg ein drogen-/ ölkartell in altis auf


----------



## meik19081999 (8. Februar 2014)

Hmm komisch.
Ich hatte zwar heute paar drops aber nur in der stadt.
Also alles läuft normal.
Jemand lust zu spielen?
Heise in steam wie hier also eibfach mal adden


----------



## D4rkResistance (8. Februar 2014)

Hab eben auch knapp ne Stunde auf Regular gezockt und hatte die ganze Zeit entspannte 70 FPS. Scheint also echt'n Serverproblem zu sein. Hab sogar noch flüssig nebenbei aufnehmen können. Hab mal mit dem Kruse die Insel "Skalisty Island" erkundet, bzw. dokumentiert. Video gibt's irgendwann kommende Woche.

Ach übrigens, mein Regular Char hat nur noch sehr wenig Nahrung! Kann mir einer was abgeben?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## henderson m. (8. Februar 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Hab eben auch knapp ne Stunde auf Regular gezockt und hatte die ganze Zeit entspannte 70 FPS. Scheint also echt'n Serverproblem zu sein. Hab sogar noch flüssig nebenbei aufnehmen können. Hab mal mit dem Kruse die Insel "Skalisty Island" erkundet, bzw. dokumentiert. Video gibt's irgendwann kommende Woche.
> 
> Ach übrigens, mein Regular Char hat nur noch sehr wenig Nahrung! Kann mir einer was abgeben?
> 
> ...


 
hoffentlich schießt dir einer in deinen rucksack, dann ist alles ruined dann lache ich dich aus


----------



## efdev (8. Februar 2014)

was mir aufgefallen ist hab ja ein paar tage nicht gezockt, waffen sind ja sau selten geworden hab nen revolver und selbst der war wohl mehr glück.
ansonsten noch keine mosin, m4 oder sonst was gefunden. 
gefällt mir kann man so lassen.


----------



## Shicehaufen (8. Februar 2014)

Kann es sein das jetzt Wetter implementiert ist. Ich hab noch nie regen gesehen wie auf dark seinem Foto. Heut früh war ich kurz on und da war auch keine Sonne. Dickes Tiefdruckgebiet aber kein regen xD

Übrigens dark, du solltest wenigstens einen Verband mit dir rum schleppen!


----------



## SwissBullet (8. Februar 2014)

Müsste es mal testen auf verschiedenen Servern.
Hatte gestern im Markt 100 fps kaum war ich draussen waren es nur noch 25fps.
Musste dann nach ca einer Stunde offline gehen weil mir fast übel wurde.
Habe z.t dann versucht die einstellungen runter zu stellen,brachte aber nichts komischerweise.
Was die performance betrifft,ist Dayz so unberechenbar wie das am Leben bleiben selbst.


----------



## D4rkResistance (8. Februar 2014)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Kann es sein das jetzt Wetter implementiert ist. Ich hab noch nie regen gesehen wie auf dark seinem Foto. Heut früh war ich kurz on und da war auch keine Sonne. Dickes Tiefdruckgebiet aber kein regen xD
> 
> Übrigens dark, du solltest wenigstens einen Verband mit dir rum schleppen!


 
Joa, Regen wurde anscheinend beim letzten Patch/Hotfix eingeführt. Habe ich bis gestern auch noch nie gesehen! Scheint aber'n Bug zu sein, weil ich seit gestern (über 4 Spielstunden) nur Regen, bzw. bewölktes Wetter hatte. Sonne? Nada! 

Verbände hatte ich dabei...waren nur weiter oben (nicht mit auf dem Foto) im Tactical Shirt. Kann aber später gerne jemandem was zu essen abgeben!


----------



## Shicehaufen (8. Februar 2014)

Wieso eigentlich regular? . Mir ist übrigens heute früh ein Großteil meiner Ausrüstung in Hardcore flöten gegangen. War sehr buggy.

1. meine black Cargo pants, konnte dort nichts mehr sortieren bzw rein packen. ---> neue Hose gefunden und angezogen und nun geht das wieder.

2. wollte meine ammobox tauschen, lege meine aufn Boden, weg! Mit 100 Schuss für die mosin :-/.

3. besseres LRS gefunden für mosin, via Drag and drop austauschen ging nicht. Konnte keines der attachments ausbauen außer nachladen. Mosin aufn Boden gelegt, weg!!!!! Da musste ich fast weinen xD.

War dann erstmal bedient, konnte jedoch 100m weiter wieder lachen da ich ein pristine ACOG gefunden habe, dann im Hangar auch gleich ne passende m4 dazu und im prison daneben gleich mal 2 coupled stangs . Als ich dann am nwa durch war hatte ich gut 200 Schuss für m4 und bin somit gut gerüstet für die nächste Session.

Fürs perfekte Glück fehlt mir nur noch ne ris schiene+weapon flashlight+Batterie dafür. Haltet mal bitte im HC für mich die Augen mit offen wenn's keine umstände macht .


----------



## meik19081999 (8. Februar 2014)

Wieso will keiner mit mir spielen? ^^
Bin doch ein lieber.
Bei mir regnet es auch schon die ganze zeit. also ingame.


----------



## SwissBullet (8. Februar 2014)

In den letzten 2 Tagen habe ich selten so viele Schusswaffen gesehen.
Aber eine M4 ist mir bis jetzt noch nie begenet.
Selber habe ich eine Mosin und Magnum und noch eine Pistole eingepackt,weiss nicht mehr wie sie heisst.
Oberhalb des Nord Airfield beim den Hochhäusern ist ein richtiges Schlaraffenland.
Aber nach unten in das Airfield möchte ich zur zeit nicht unbedingt,kam bis jetzt nur einmal lebend wieder raus.
Ja der Regen ist mir auch aufgefallen,war ein richtiges mist Wetter.
Aber seit dem letzten Patch läuft es nicht mehr so richtig irgendwie,war zum teil eine rechte ruckelorgie und fps drops.


----------



## DennyD123 (9. Februar 2014)

Hallo Leute,

Zu meinem  Problem.
Ich habe einen Laptop mit den Stats:
- i5 4200m
-8gb RAM
- GTX 760m
- Full HD Display

Bei mir läuft Bf3 locker auf High da hört man zwar die Graka richtig arbeiten aber es funktioniert mit 50 FPS+
Jetzt zu meinem Problem in DayZ ich schaffe nicht mal mit normalen Settings 25+ FPS und wenn ich Full HD und Hoch einstelle lande ich bei 5+/10 FPS.

Was habe ich schon probiert in den Configs die Werte geändert.
Bei den Start Settings RAM, Core Anzahl eingeschalten, den Vorladebildschirm deaktiviert.

Selbst mit Halbwegs normalen Settings bekomme ich maximal 30 FPS und das ist unspielbar weil man nichts mehr erkennt. 
Und ich denke nicht das mein Laptop zu schlecht ist. Weil der Lüfter kaum arbeitet. Und ja die dezidierte Graka läuft.. Auch mit Afterburn hab ich schon kontrolliert wie es im Spiel aussieht da ist auch alles normal.

Bitte helft mir ich finde das Spiel echt geil, aber mit den FPS unmöglich zu spielen.
Schon mal Danke


----------



## pad77 (9. Februar 2014)

im moment kanns am letzten update liegen. ungetesteter hotfix kam am Freitag morgen.

Im moment haben viele das Problem. Einfach mal bis morgen abwarten und hoffen das es besser wird


----------



## henderson m. (9. Februar 2014)

pad77 schrieb:


> im moment kanns am letzten update liegen. ungetesteter hotfix kam am Freitag morgen.  Im moment haben viele das Problem. Einfach mal bis morgen abwarten und hoffen das es besser wird



Genau, die aktuelle spieleversion solltest du nicht als maßstab heranziehen.
Die entwickler sind auf das problem hingewiesen worden und arbeiten daran. Laut chef wird es möglicherweise schon am montag einen hotfix für den hotfix vom patch in einer alpha geben.


----------



## D4rkResistance (9. Februar 2014)

Hier mal wieder ein kleines Bilderupdate meinerseits 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shicehaufen (9. Februar 2014)

Und wieder was dummes passiert. Vorweg: ich spiel jetzt meinen regular Char im HC Mode. Kein plan wie da was durcheinander kommen konnte.

War erst mit Reg unterwegs, dann Logout und ne runde HC. Soweit so gut doch dann plagte mich auch dieser Fps drop und logte wieder aus. Habe mir dann nächsten HC Server gesucht--->Timer für Server hopping Penalty lief runter und wie ich dann spawnte stand ich an der Stelle an der ich mit meinem reg ausgeloggt habe.

Auch nach mehrmaligem hin und her, regular Hardcore, hab ich immer mein regular stuff.

Mal schauen wies morgen aussieht.


----------



## Jack77 (9. Februar 2014)

lol2k schrieb:


> Überall ja? Alle 50 Meter oder 500 Meter?
> Ich will dir ja jetzt nicht persönlich zu Nahe zu treten und deine Fähigkeits des Ausloggens in Frage stellen aber ich hoffe Rocket sieht davon ab einen absoluten Garant aka. Noob Button einbauen, der einen während des Logouts schützt.
> Dieses Spiel soll bitterlichst hart sein - bis zum letzten Moment (des Logouts).
> 
> ...


 
Hi lol2k, zunächst: ich mag ja viele postes von dir, da wir denk ich mal recht ähnlich das Spiel spielen. Aber hier hast du echt nur quatsch geschrieben^^
Wenn Mewkew bemüht ist Alternativen zu dem jetzigen (eindeutig nicht perfekten) Logoutsystem zu suchen, und diese Ideen hier öffentlich im Forum vorstellt was gibt es da zu diskutieren? Mit "Sichtweisen" etc. hat das doch gar nichts zu tun.

Klar werden Rocket und sein Team dafür bezahlt, aber trotzdem geben sie doch der Community die Chance mit in die Spielentwicklung einzugreifen und bitten sogar selber die User Verbesserungsvorschläge etc. zu posten um diese (wenn sie plausibel sind) umzusetzen.
Also wärs bestimmt auch in deinem/unserem Interesse, wenn man anstatt son quatsch wie "dann such bessere Logout - Plätze", oder "du bist ein ex-combat-logger" zu posten, sich lieber mal Gedanken über vernünftige Alternativen macht und diese hier vorschlägt.

so, schönen Sonntag euch allen....


----------



## Jack77 (9. Februar 2014)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Wieso will keiner mit mir spielen? ^^
> Bin doch ein lieber.
> Bei mir regnet es auch schon die ganze zeit. also ingame.


 
ich hab von dir keine Einladung bekommen meik, - luckyluke77 - versuchs noch mal bitte...


----------



## efdev (9. Februar 2014)

habt ihr auch schon die daunen jacke gefunden ?

ich hatte eine konnte diese allerdings nicht anziehen.


----------



## Jack77 (9. Februar 2014)

bei mir gings problemlos, versuch mal ohne weste....


----------



## RavionHD (9. Februar 2014)

Habe heute wieder mal ein Spiel gejoint, und bin sofort nach gut 20 Sekunden abgeschossen worden, mit voller Rüstung.

Frustrierend ist das schon.


----------



## meik19081999 (9. Februar 2014)

Jack77 schrieb:


> ich hab von dir keine Einladung bekommen meik, - luckyluke77 - versuchs noch mal bitte...


 
Hä komisch.
Ich hab bei steam unter den Freunden von d4rk geschaut.
Da habe ich henderson, dich und natürlich d4rk geadded.
Du warst ingame in DayZ und der name war Lucky Luke 77 und ich habe dich geadded .
Warscheinlich spinnt steam wieder ^^
Das würde auch alles erklären.
Ich versuch es heute nochmal


----------



## efdev (9. Februar 2014)

juhu endlich ne sks gefunden und tot!
super finde ich echt schade das immer fast jeder erst schiest, da ist man alleine unterwegs hat noch nichtmal ne waffe in der hand und wird erschossen.
friendly sein macht manchmal einfach keinen spaß.

habt ihr auch das problem auf manchen servern das der regen nicht mehr verschwindet?  es hört auf zu regnen und fängt sofort wieder an.


----------



## MfDoom (9. Februar 2014)

Du musst die gegner halt zuerst sehen, dann kannst du selber entscheiden ob er dich sehen soll. Auch als "friendly" muss man halt aufpassen.
Ich schiesse eigentlich immer sobald ich jemand sehe, ist sicherer für mich  und Sicherheit geht nunmal vor.


----------



## efdev (9. Februar 2014)

naja wenn man immer schiest ist man nicht wirklich friendly.
ich probiere meist mit den leuten zu reden, nur irgendwie waren die beiden die mich erschossen des redens nicht mächtig sehr schade.


----------



## Mewkew (9. Februar 2014)

@lol2k

Wie gesagt, mein erster alternativ vorschlag auf reddit, war einfach zu schnell und nicht durchgedacht veröffentlicht. Das das nicht funktionieren kann, wurde mir durch den diskurs im reddit forum klar. Jedoch habe ich bei den letzten zwei posts, auf die du dich bezogen hattest, erwähnt, das ich den vorschlag hier aus dem forum (30 sekunden, aber man kann bei bedarf noch eingreifen, dann muss man jedoch weitere 30 sekunden still warten um sich erfolgreich auszuloggen) für besser als den meinen, bzw. den jetzt im spiel vorhandenen befinde. Ich möchte auch niemandem das recht absprechen, meine meinung nicht zu teilen oder in frage zu stellen, das ist wie gesagt sinn eines forums. Dann möchte ich aber auch die chance kriegen meine fehler, durch passende beschreibung oder argumente, aufgezeigt zu kriegen.

@jack und mister

Ich danke euch für eure beständige rückendeckung, aber es bringt nichts wenn sich hier zwei fronten rein aus prinzip gegenseitig widersprechen, weil die einen mit x zusammen spielen und die anderen mit y. Ich mache genauso fehler wie jeder andere und bin daher genauso drauf angewiesen das mir diese vorgehalten werden.

Der alternativ Vorschlag im genauen (wie gesagt, ich hab das auch nur hier im forum gelesen, es kommt nicht von mir!)

Alles bleibt fast so wie es jetzt ist. Jedoch, sobald logout gedrückt wurde, bleibt man im spiel und sieht einen countdown die 30 sekunden runterzählen. In dieser zeit darf man sich weder bwegen, noch eine waffe ziehen, noch sonst irgendetwas machen, nicht mal an den füßen kratzen ^^ Tut man dennoch etwas, bzw. ist gezwungen aktiv einzugreifen, startet der Countdown von vorne. Das ist die grobe idee, wie man diese dann im detail umsetzt bzw. auf das praktische spielgeschehen anpasst, ist noch mal eine andere geschichte. Vielleicht reichen dann 30 sekunden nicht mehr, oder nach dem abgebrochenem logout versuch, bekommt man extra "strafzeit" obendrauf. Vielleicht schränkt man auch die logout "haltung" des chars ein, das man den Logout vorgang nur mit leeren händen starten kann (als maßnahme gegen combatlogger, die schnell in deckung rennen und dann mit der gehaltenen waffe warten und hoffen das die verfolger in den 30 sekunden nicht auftauchen, bzw. sie in dem fall direkt übern haufen schießen könnten). Das sind alles dinge die man im detail noch austesten/anpassen muss. Die grundidee wie gesagt, halte ich aber für wesentlich besser, als die jetzige mechanik. Vorallem wenn ich an spätere spielversionen denke, in denen ja bis zu 10000 z'ds gleichzeitig cherno bevölkern und auch in wäldern reichlich anzutreffen sein werden.

Sorry das ich den thread gerade damit verstopfe, aber ich bin wirklich interessiert, was ihr an dieser methode so schlecht findet, als das ihr sie der momentanen nicht vorziehen würdet.


----------



## MfDoom (9. Februar 2014)

efdev schrieb:


> naja wenn man immer schiest ist man nicht wirklich friendly.
> ich probiere meist mit den leuten zu reden, nur irgendwie waren die beiden die mich erschossen des redens nicht mächtig sehr schade.


 Ich bezeichne mich auch garantiert nicht als friendly. Eher als Bandit. Ich verstehe auch nicht ganz warum alle immer zum Gruppenkuscheln ein  PVP Spiel spielen. Vor allem bei dem content der bis jetzt im Spiel ist  wird das doch tödlich langweilig. Man ist so schnell ausgerüstet, und  was dann?

Hero zu spielen ist sicher die schwerste Art und auch die Frustreichste, wie man Daisy spielen kann


----------



## Mewkew (9. Februar 2014)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Ich bezeichne mich auch garantiert nicht als friendly. Eher als Bandit. Ich verstehe auch nicht ganz warum alle immer zum Gruppenkuscheln ein  PVP Spiel spielen. Vor allem bei dem content der bis jetzt im Spiel ist  wird das doch tödlich langweilig. Man ist so schnell ausgerüstet, und  was dann?
> 
> Hero zu spielen ist sicher die schwerste Art und auch die Frustreichste, wie man Daisy spielen kann




Momentan geb ich dir da recht, das man sich schon fragen kann, warum eigentlich immer gruppe? Aber die grundidee von daisy ist nunmal kein pvp spiel zu sein, zumindest nicht ausschließlich pvp. Das besondere an dem daisy konzept ist das es dich vor schwerwiegende entscheidungen stellt (töte ich den typen da vorne einfach oder spreche ich in an weil ich einen anderen spieler für aktion xy brauche?!), da man manche dinge nur mit anderen spielern erreichen kann. Wie gesagt, momentan fehlt dazu einfach der anreiz. Einen vorgeschmack liefert auch in dem fall die mod, in der es ein wirkliches late game gibt, was man nur mit mitspielern erreichen kann. Reine pvp spieler, die sich z.b bei bf und cod zu hause fühlen, werden mit den späteren spielversionen wahrscheinlich ziemliche probleme haben.


----------



## efdev (9. Februar 2014)

naja ist auch in ordnung es gibt beide seiten klar ich hab in der mod fast nur pvp betrieben wollte jetzt eben mal friendly sein.

aber müssen die banditen denn so unfähig sein ? wenn schon bandit dann bitte auch mit können, und nicht so fluppen wie die die ich getroffen hab.
der kam glaube garnicht drauf klar das es noch andere spiel gibt, wenn mein dämlicher char mal den revolver ausgepackt hätte und nicht wieder eingesteckt dann hätte ich einen von beiden sogar mit sicherheit erwischt.

edit: 
jetzt bin ich zu 100% gegen das neue anti ghosting system.
mein super duper nvidia treiber hat sich zurück gesetzt und ich darg wegen dem spaß jetzt warten.


----------



## sinchilla (9. Februar 2014)

> Laut chef wird es möglicherweise schon am montag einen hotfix für den hotfix vom patch in einer alpha geben.




war gestern auch mal wieder ein paar stunden unterwegs. ich dachte ich werde den hungertod sterben aber (wahrscheinlich in letzter sekunde) fand ich eine machete um meine gesammelten dosen fachmännisch zu öffnen...um mir mit viel hingabe den inhalt hinter die binde zu kippen.

für meine sks hab ich 11 schuss wovon 4 in der waffe stecken...warum 4 ich habe kein magazin & dachte man könnte dann nur eine in den lauf laden

aber über die ganzen stunden konnte ich meine körperliche verfassung nicht wirklich verbessern.

war mit elektrozwerg unterwegs & unser erkennungsmerkmal waren diese stylischen cowboyhüte also wenn jemand ammo für die sks nen magazin & nen pu-scope nen salinebag,essen oder ne blutkonserve( habe o+) für mich hat bitte melden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KornDonat (9. Februar 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> war gestern auch mal wieder ein paar stunden unterwegs. ich dachte ich werde den hungertod sterben aber (wahrscheinlich in letzter sekunde) fand ich eine machete um meine gesammelten dosen fachmännisch zu öffnen...um mir mit viel hingabe den inhalt hinter die binde zu kippen.
> 
> für meine sks hab ich 11 schuss wovon 4 in der waffe stecken...warum 4 ich habe kein magazin & dachte man könnte dann nur eine in den lauf laden
> 
> ...


 
Ich hab mir gestern auch zu meinem stylischen orangen Rucksack nun auch noch nen passenden orangen Bauhelm organisiert


----------



## sinchilla (9. Februar 2014)

> Ich hab mir gestern auch zu meinem stylischen orangen Rucksack nun auch noch nen passenden orangen Bauhelm organisiert



wenn ich also bob den baumeister in dayz sehe bist du das


----------



## KornDonat (9. Februar 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> wenn ich also bob den baumeister in dayz sehe bist du das


 
Haha ja


----------



## SwissBullet (9. Februar 2014)

Habe gestern bzw um 1.30h doch noch eine M4 gefunden,lagen gleich 2 herum.
Heute Nachmittag bin ich dann ganz nach Norden gegangen.
Später bin ich noch beim Militär Stützpunkt im Wald vorbei,viel schlaues hatte es aber nicht.
Jetzt bin ich oberhalb bei einem Dorf wo es eine Kirche mit gräbern hat.
Habe jetzt mal die DayZ Config optimiert,habe aber gesehen das sie ein bis zwei Parameter gesenkt haben,weiss nicht ob das mit dem letzten Patch kam.


----------



## Coldhardt (9. Februar 2014)

Hi, ich spiel DayZ jetzt auch schon seit längerem. Dummerweise hab ich mir heute das Bein gebrochen 
Ich hab jetzt schon Holzstöcke und Klebeband, wie kann ich mir denn dadraus eine Beinschiene basteln?


----------



## Joselman (9. Februar 2014)

Ich meine Holz + Rags


----------



## Coldhardt (9. Februar 2014)

Rags sind die Seile, oder? Die hab ich leider nicht 
was macht man denn dann mit dem Ducttape?


----------



## Shicehaufen (9. Februar 2014)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> Rags sind die Seile, oder? Die hab ich leider nicht  was macht man denn dann mit dem Ducttape?



Rags bekommst du wenn du dein tshirt ausziehst, rechtsklick, tear into Rags.

  Du kannst alternativ die verbände ausm erste Hilfe kasten nehmen.

Die Schiene heilt dein Bein allerdings nur in Verbindung mit dem morphine injector.


----------



## Coldhardt (9. Februar 2014)

Oh. Also brauch ich Schiene und Morphin zum heilen? Ich dachte eins von beidem reicht


----------



## sinchilla (9. Februar 2014)

> Oh. Also brauch ich Schiene und Morphin zum heilen? Ich dachte eins von beidem reicht


probier ma relogg...is noch ein bug aber im optimalfall is den bein dann wieder ganz

an alle die denken das "hide body" heisst das man die leiche wegziehen also verstecken kann muss ich enttäuschen die leiche verschwindet sofort im boden...allerdings wäre wohl eh nichts mehr von ihr zu gebrauchen gewesen...was öffnet der auch die tür am prison






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vorsicht der mariechenkäfer ist gefährlich!


----------



## Learcor (10. Februar 2014)

Ich hätte auch wieder Bock auf ne Runde looten.... doch mit diesen Fps-Drops kann man das ja vergessen. Hoffentlich kommt am Montag der Hotfix vom Hotfix raus.


----------



## Shicehaufen (10. Februar 2014)

Ich hoffe eher das meine Chars wieder da sind wo sie sein sollten. Nämlich HC Char auf HC Server und regular Char auf regular Server. Nicht wie in meinem fall das ich in beiden Modi den gleichen stuff habe xD


----------



## sinchilla (10. Februar 2014)

> Ich hätte auch wieder Bock auf ne Runde looten.... doch mit diesen  Fps-Drops kann man das ja vergessen. Hoffentlich kommt am Montag der  Hotfix vom Hotfix raus.


ich habe die nicht hast nen intel? habe dies bisher nur von leuten mit intel gehört. kann das jemand bestätigen? ich hab nen 6350er amd & keine probleme mit drops...meine frames sind so niedrig unter null merkt man keine drops...scherz beiseite.

hab mehr min-fps & weniger max. fps seit dem hotfix/ patch


----------



## wobix (10. Februar 2014)

Hab nen 3550k @stock und bisher nich 1 Mal nen fps drop gehabt
Allerdings war ich auch nur einmal ganz kurz in elektro und sonst nur NWA oder NEA


----------



## Shicehaufen (10. Februar 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> ich habe die nicht hast nen intel? habe dies bisher nur von leuten mit intel gehört. kann das jemand bestätigen? ich hab nen 6350er amd & keine probleme mit drops...meine frames sind so niedrig unter null merkt man keine drops...scherz beiseite.  hab mehr min-fps & weniger max. fps seit dem hotfix/ patch



Ich hab keine Ahnung inwiefern das mit der CPU zu tun hat ich kann nur sagen als ich diese massiven Drops hatte war die Speichergeschwindigkeit statt 2000 MHz nur etwa 300 MHz laut afterburner. Der Speicher war nichtmal voll oder so. Es muss eher was mit den Servern zu tun haben da es auf anderen nicht vorgekommen ist.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (10. Februar 2014)

wobix schrieb:


> Hab nen 3550k @stock und bisher nich 1 Mal nen fps drop gehabt
> Allerdings war ich auch nur einmal ganz kurz in elektro und sonst nur NWA oder NEA


 
Lauf mal in die neu reingepatchte Stadt  Da haste nen Drop junge


----------



## pad77 (10. Februar 2014)

Leute hab mich gerade durch reddit gefressen und hier kommt die lösung der FPS Drops:

Steam Community :: Guide :: DayZ: Increase your FPS/Performance efficiently. (20-30 fps boost)


solltet ihr noch altes GEAR haben, (ruined beans etc. die ein wenig flackern, schmeißt es raus und loggt euch auf einen neuen server ein)

Ich habs erst auf nem HC Server mit neuem char getestet - nach elektro gerannt den Punkt mit den wenigstens FPS gesucht - ausgeloggt - guide befolgt - eingeloggt -> 20FPS MEHR!

Danach bin ich auf nen Regular Server und hatte wieder Drops (8-12FPS) Dann hab ich mein Defektes Gear rausgeschmissen (im Wald damit es ja niemand findet) und hab mich auf nem neuen Server eingeloggt und siehe da - 60-70 FPS

Also es scheint echt an dem Gear zu liegen. Ihr müsst auch echt den Server wechseln damit es nicht mehr auf dem Boden rum liegt bei euch in der Nähe. Sollten eure Mates auch noch 'altes' Gear haben und ihr spielt mit ihnen - könnten sie auch der Grund für die Drops sein.

Hoffe ich konnte helfen


----------



## efdev (10. Februar 2014)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Rags bekommst du wenn du dein tshirt ausziehst, rechtsklick, tear into Rags.
> 
> Du kannst alternativ die verbände ausm erste Hilfe kasten nehmen.
> 
> Die Schiene heilt dein Bein allerdings nur in Verbindung mit dem morphine injector.


 
brauch man wirklich morphine ? bei mir hatt gestern die schiene alleine geholfen nach 3-4 mal anwenden konnte ich wieder laufen ohne morphine nutzen zu müssen.


----------



## Shicehaufen (10. Februar 2014)

efdev schrieb:


> brauch man wirklich morphine ? bei mir hatt gestern die schiene alleine geholfen nach 3-4 mal anwenden konnte ich wieder laufen ohne morphine nutzen zu müssen.



Bei machen hat auch schon nur Morphin geholfen. Aber so wie beschrieben sollte es auf jeden fall wieder heilen.


----------



## mist3r89 (10. Februar 2014)

was meinst du haben wir das gestern beim airstrip überlebt?
Sorry der Kerl gehörte mir... hatte die Mosin noch auf 200m gestellt vom zielen auf die Hangars-.- darum hab ich den Kerl im Balkon verfehlt.... Den hätte ich kriegen müssen! unbeding!!! nerv mich total drüber...
bei 100m Einstellung hätt ich den gehabt!


----------



## Jack77 (10. Februar 2014)

hehe, mach dir nichts draus mister, ich denke 200m war auch nicht so verkehrt eingestellt.
Ich denke schon das wir das überlebt haben. Dein Char ist, nachdem dein Rechner abgeschmiert ist, noch ein bisschen weiter gelaufen und war dann verschwunden. 
Chilla und ich haben uns unter ner Tanne verkrochen und haben da ausgeloggt.

Und der Typ der die Tür vom Gefängnis geöffnet hat, ist bestimmt vorm Rechner am Herzinfakt gestorben, so wie ihr den durchlöchert habt


----------



## mist3r89 (10. Februar 2014)

Jack77 schrieb:


> hehe, mach dir nichts draus mister, ich denke 200m war auch nicht so verkehrt eingestellt.
> Ich denke schon das wir das überlebt haben. Dein Char ist, nachdem dein Rechner abgeschmiert ist, noch ein bisschen weiter gelaufen und war dann verschwunden.
> Chilla und ich haben uns unter ner Tanne verkrochen und haben da ausgeloggt.
> 
> Und der Typ der die Tür vom Gefängnis geöffnet hat, ist bestimmt vorm Rechner am Herzinfakt gestorben, so wie ihr den durchlöchert habt


 
ja klar ich hatte nicht bemerkt das sinchilla neben mir lag, war so fixiert auf die Türe^^ vor allem nachdem ich die M4 schüsse gehört hatte, ich meine... m4 gegen Pistol 
als die Türe aufging, hab ich 9 schüsse reingeballert, keine ahnung ob ich alle getroffen habe^^ hab geschossen bis er runtergefallen ist, das ging halt paar Sekunden^^ und sinchilla hat auf ihn noch geballert als er noch am boden lag^^  da gabs auch nichts mehr zu looten, da war alles ruined XD


btw: Er hatte ne Mosin aufm rücken und nicht die M4, darum wussten wir das irgendwo noch einer sein muss... und eben die waffe auf dem rücken, auf dem airstrip?....


----------



## Mewkew (10. Februar 2014)

pad77 schrieb:


> Leute hab mich gerade durch reddit gefressen und hier kommt die lösung der FPS Drops:
> 
> Steam Community :: Guide :: DayZ: Increase your FPS/Performance efficiently. (20-30 fps boost)
> 
> ...




Da man ruined itms ohnehin nicht mehr nutzen kann seit dem update, habe ich das direkt damals rausgeschmissen. Hat bei mir aber nichts an den fps verändert. Habe seit den letzten updates wieder größere drops in großen bis mittleren städten.


----------



## D4rkResistance (10. Februar 2014)

Mewkew schrieb:


> Da man ruined itms ohnehin nicht mehr nutzen kann seit dem update, habe ich das direkt damals rausgeschmissen. Hat bei mir aber nichts an den fps verändert. Habe seit den letzten updates wieder größere drops in großen bis mittleren städten.



Das einzige, was mir einfällt, was flackert, ist der Buttstock MP meiner M4. Keine Ahnung, ob der Ruined ist!? Das Inventar hab ich schon "ent-ruined". Alles weg!

*Was mir aber bei den FPS-Drops aufgefallen ist:*

Wenn ich abends nach Hause komme, bzw. nachmittags den PC erstmalig anschalte und dann auf einen DayZ Server joine, läuft alles superflüssig (60-70 FPS in der Pampa). Spiele ich dann etwas länger und vor allem mit mehreren Leuten zusammen, wird es immer laggiger. Erst sind es nur FPS-Drops...konstante 60 FPS und aus absolut keinem Grund (selbe Landschaft) einfachn Drop auf 40....und im Laufe der Zeit gehen die FPS immer weiter in den Keller. Dann hab ich konstante 40 FPS und Drops auf 20. Das ganze geht dann solange, bis es unspielbar ist. Ein Serverwechsel oder dergleichen ändert daran nichts. PC-Neustart habe ich noch nicht versucht - hatte ich aber ehrlich gesagt auch keine Lust zu.

Da ich gestern also nur bedingt zocken konnte, hab ich mich ans encoden, sowie uploaden des zweiten Landschaftsdoku-Parts gemacht. Viel Spaß! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HATnbB8x9PA


----------



## pad77 (10. Februar 2014)

auf welchen servern seid ihr denn unterwegs?


----------



## Joselman (10. Februar 2014)

Wenn man auf Leute schiesst geht der Inhalt deren Inventar kaputt?

Hab mich gestern schon gewundern wieso man soviel Schrott mit sich rumschleppt. Naja beim nächsten mal vielleicht nicht noch 6 Schuss in den Kopf wenn schon 40 im Körper stecken. Ich war aber auch aggro auf den Typ....


----------



## -Shorty- (10. Februar 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Das einzige, was mir einfällt, was flackert, ist der Buttstock MP meiner M4. Keine Ahnung, ob der Ruined ist!? Das Inventar hab ich schon "ent-ruined". Alles weg!
> 
> *Was mir aber bei den FPS-Drops aufgefallen ist:*
> 
> ...


 

Hab ich auch schon beobachtet, die FPS Drops. Hab meinen 2600k anschließend von 4,4Ghz auf 4,2Ghz getaktet und es lief gefühlt besser, bzw. diese FPS-Drops kamen nicht wieder. Vielleicht hilfts dir ja...


----------



## D4rkResistance (10. Februar 2014)

pad77 schrieb:


> auf welchen servern seid ihr denn unterwegs?



Unterschiedlich! Wenn Interesse besteht, einfach abends gegen 20 Uhr mal ins TS kommen. (IP: siehe Startpost)



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Hab ich auch schon beobachtet, die FPS Drops.  Hab meinen 2600k anschließend von 4,4Ghz auf 4,2Ghz getaktet und es lief  gefühlt besser, bzw. diese FPS-Drops kamen nicht wieder. Vielleicht  hilfts dir ja...



Mein 2500k läuft sowieso noch @stock....also ist da nicht viel mit Takt senken! xD Ich bezweifle auch, das der Takt damit was zu tun hat. Zumal Takt senken, die FPS-Drops eher verschlimmern sollte. Ich denke es liegt an etwas anderem. Wahrscheinlich hat ein simpler PC-Neustart dein Problem bereits gelöst.


----------



## meik19081999 (10. Februar 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> ich habe die nicht hast nen intel? habe dies bisher nur von leuten mit intel gehört. kann das jemand bestätigen? ich hab nen 6350er amd & keine probleme mit drops...meine frames sind so niedrig unter null merkt man keine drops...scherz beiseite.
> 
> hab mehr min-fps & weniger max. fps seit dem hotfix/ patch


 
Ich habe den fx6300 und habe auch keine drops.
Könnte ja vielleicht wirklich an intel liegen 
Aber ich glaube die drops liegen wenn dan bei allen an verschiedenen sachen.
Cpu, gpu speichertakt usw


----------



## henderson m. (10. Februar 2014)

im Grunde ist es doch egal an was es liegt. die drops sind vorhanden und treten erst seit dem letzten hotfix auf. sprich ist ein problem/fehler der programmierung
jetzt liegt die sache an dean hall dass er einen neuen patch rausbringt der die performence von vor dem hotfix wiederherstellt.


----------



## sinchilla (10. Februar 2014)

@dark warum tust du dich so schwer damit den pc neuzustarten is ne sache von 10 sekunden & ich bin wieder im steam

@mister & jack, ich glaub auch das der uns net mehr gefunden hat. bei seinem ersten teammate welches aus der kaserne kam hab ich auch bestimmt 10 schuss in seinem körper entladen, sicher ist sicher & der hatte auch die mosin im anschlag. wahrscheinlich hat der sich noch mehr erschreckt als ich & war in schockstarre

beim 2ten den wir beide penetriert haben war das nen todsicheres ding...voller gier auf fettes loot öffnete er die tür vom prison & wir begrüßten ihn mit zahlreichen totschlagenden argumenten eig. hätte der uns in der 3rd pp durchs fenster sehen können...in solchen momenten wären flashbangs gold wert einfach durchs fenster rein, die türe auf & die blinden schäfchen zum hirten geschickt.

leider sind das immer so sinnlose tode weil a) man sich net mehr an ihm looten kann weil alles ruined ist. b) selbst der kadaver einen nicht satt macht aber zumindest wurde nicht einer von uns gerichtet geschweige verletzt

aber der dritte hätte uns fast gerichtet ( weil wir wohl auch nur von nem 2er team ausgingen)

edit hatte den namen vertauscht


----------



## Jack77 (10. Februar 2014)

jo das Loot war leider hinüber, aber jetzt wissen wir wenigstens was "hide Body" verursacht^^
hehe ich muss immer noch schmunzeln wenn ich an die Situation in der Kaserne denke, aber zum Glück hattet ihr 2 die Tür im Auge, hätte auch anders ausgehen können.

Der dritte hat gar nicht so schlecht gespielt, immerhin hat er uns ganz schön in Schach gehalten...


----------



## mist3r89 (10. Februar 2014)

Jack77 schrieb:


> jo das Loot war leider hinüber, aber jetzt wissen wir wenigstens was "hide Body" verursacht^^
> hehe ich muss immer noch schmunzeln wenn ich an die Situation in der Kaserne denke, aber zum Glück hattet ihr 2 die Tür im Auge, hätte auch anders ausgehen können.
> 
> Der dritte hat gar nicht so schlecht gespielt, immerhin hat er uns ganz schön in Schach gehalten...


 
jo und ich weiss jetzt noch nicht wo der kerl her kam, bzw wo er sich versteckt hat, vor allem im Wald dann... Bin eigentlich sicher ich hätte ihn erwischt.. aber mit ner Mosin überlebt man eigentlich keine Schüsse... allerdings war der dritte nicht wahnsinnig treffsicher, zum Glück für uns... ein mal hatte ich ihn vor der Flinte vor dem BS, aber hatte die Pistol im Anschlag statt der Mosin, und er war doch ein gutes Stück entfernt... hätt einfach schiessen sollen...


----------



## D4rkResistance (10. Februar 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> @dark warum tust du dich so schwer damit den pc neuzustarten is ne sache von 10 sekunden & ich bin wieder im steam



10 Sekunden mag vielleicht ein wenig übertrieben sein. Aber länger als 40 Sekunden dauert ein Reboot bei mir auch nicht. 

Wieso ich's nicht tue? Erstens, weil ich nicht einmal weiß, ob es etwas bringt. Und zweitens, selbst wenn es was bringt, ich nicht einsehe, meinen PC neuzustarten, nur weil das Spiel nen fehlerhaften Programmcode hat. Sollen die das halt fixen. Ich hasse Config-Getweake und clientseitige Fehlerkorrekturen, wenn die Ursache ganz wo anders liegt.


----------



## sinchilla (10. Februar 2014)

> 10 Sekunden mag vielleicht ein wenig übertrieben sein. Aber länger als 40 Sekunden dauert ein Reboot bei mir auch nicht.
> 
> Wieso ich's nicht tue? Erstens, weil ich nicht einmal weiß, ob es etwas  bringt. Und zweitens, selbst wenn es was bringt, ich nicht einsehe,  meinen PC neuzustarten, nur weil das Spiel nen fehlerhaften Programmcode  hat. Sollen die das halt fixen. Ich hasse Config-Getweake und  clientseitige Fehlerkorrekturen, wenn die Ursache ganz wo anders liegt.


ok einigen wir uns auf 25 sek bis man wieder im steam is

aber testhalber nen neustart würde ich mal probieren es dient doch nur zum ausschliessen dass das problem vorm pc sitzt ne ich denke auch nicht das es was bringt sonst hätte man dies bereits als wundermittel angepriesen


----------



## D4rkResistance (10. Februar 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> ok einigen wir uns auf 25 sek bis man wieder im steam is



Ne, also in 25 Sekunden schaffste das nicht! Runterfahren mit SSD dauert locker 10 Sekunden. Das Hochfahren bis ins Windows wiederum 15 Sekunden. Und alleine Steam braucht zum Starten min. 20 Sekunden (Verbindungsaufbau...blabla xd)!  Zumal meine Netzwerkkarte meistens in Windows noch 4-5 Sekunden benötigt um sich überhaupt mit dem Router zu verbinden. Also ich wette, wenn ich die Zeit stoppen würde, würde ich wahrscheinlich sogar auf min. 50 Sekunden kommen. 

*Edit:* Challenge exepted! Ich mache heute Abend den Test!^^

Ablauf: Windows komplett hochfahren und warten bis Steam gestartet ist. Dann ohne Steam zu beenden auf "Neustart" klicken. Gleichzeitig Stoppuhr starten. Warten bis der PC rebootet ist, dann Steam starten und sobald das Steam-Fenster offen ist die Stoppuhr stoppen. Die Zeit dann hier eintragen xD Ich wette du schaffst es nicht unter 40 Sekunden!


----------



## sinchilla (10. Februar 2014)

> Ne, also in 25 Sekunden schaffste das nicht! Runterfahren mit SSD dauert  locker 10 Sekunden. Das Hochfahren bis ins Windows wiederum 15  Sekunden. Und alleine Steam braucht zum Starten min. 20 Sekunden  (Verbindungsaufbau...blabla xd)!   Zumal meine Netzwerkkarte meistens in Windows noch 4-5 Sekunden  benötigt um sich überhaupt mit dem Router zu verbinden. Also ich wette,  wenn ich die Zeit stoppen würde, würde ich wahrscheinlich sogar auf min.  50 Sekunden kommen.
> 
> *Edit:* Challenge exepted! Ich mache heute Abend den Test!^^
> 
> Ablauf: Windows komplett hochfahren und warten bis Steam gestartet ist.  Dann ohne Steam zu beenden auf "Neustart" klicken. Gleichzeitig Stoppuhr  starten. Warten bis der PC rebootet ist, dann Steam starten und sobald  das Steam-Fenster offen ist die Stoppuhr stoppen. Die Zeit dann hier  eintragen xD Ich wette du schaffst es nicht unter 40 Sekunden!


hm ich ging vom resetknopf drücken aus, das spart die entscheidenden sekunden die mir den sieg bringen

edit:es sind 56 sekunden bei mir (vom resetknopf drücken bis ich wieder im steamfenster bin)


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (10. Februar 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> ...Runterfahren mit SSD dauert locker 10 Sekunden. Das Hochfahren bis ins Windows wiederum 15 Sekunden. Und alleine Steam braucht zum Starten min. 20 Sekunden (Verbindungsaufbau...blabla xd)!  Zumal meine Netzwerkkarte meistens in Windows noch 4-5 Sekunden benötigt um sich überhaupt mit dem Router zu verbinden.


 
Also... wieder mal nen Thema, wo ich auch was zu sagen kann, ohne derzeit die SA zu zocken - herrlich 

1. Runterfahren mit SSD = 10 sec => Wenn das bei mir der Fall wäre, würde ich an meiner Konfiguration definitiv was ändern, in weniger als 3 sec ist mein PC heruntergefahren.

2. Hochfahren dauert bei mir ~9 sec

3. Wenn die Netzwerkkarte solange braucht für nen connect, deutet das ja auf WLAN hin, bei mir steht die Verbindung wenn der Windows Sound nach der Anmeldung ertönt.

Wenn die Challenge ausgeführt von irgendwem, kleiner Tipp:

Steam in den Autostart, dann spart man sich mindestens einen Klick 

@Topic:
Ich glaub das ich erst wieder ingame anzutreffen bin, wenn ich hier weniger von Bugs und Framedrops lese


----------



## sinchilla (10. Februar 2014)

> Steam in den Autostart, dann spart man sich mindestens einen Klick


 das verbuche ich als unlauteren wettbewerb

soa mit neustarten per menü klicken sinds sogar nur 54 sek & mit manuellem steamstarten, wenns autostart ist könnte ich vllt. noch ne sek rausholen



> @Topic:
> Ich glaub das ich erst wieder ingame anzutreffen bin, wenn ich hier weniger von Bugs und Framedrops lese


 der letzte hotfix hat bei mir keine probleme gemacht im gegensatz zum patch davor. es kommt mir sogar geschmeidiger vor was mir auch von fraps bestätigt wird.

hab grad mal geschaut, eig. sollte doch heut der hotfix für den hotfix vom patch erscheinen aber bis jetzt (16.10uhr) hat sich nichts getan


----------



## henderson m. (10. Februar 2014)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Also... wieder mal nen Thema, wo ich auch was zu sagen kann, ohne derzeit die SA zu zocken - herrlich
> 
> 1. Runterfahren mit SSD = 10 sec => Wenn das bei mir der Fall wäre, würde ich an meiner Konfiguration definitiv was ändern, in weniger als 3 sec ist mein PC heruntergefahren.
> 
> ...


 
da musst ich dir recht geben. wenn ich auf herunterfahren klicke, ist mein pc tot bevor ich den ersten bildschirm abschalten kann.
Der Start geht ähnlich schnell....ich gebe das passwort für windows ein bevor meine bildschirme überhaupt das bild erfasst haben ~ 10 sekunden oder so (gefühlt noch schneller ^^) ?!


----------



## D4rkResistance (10. Februar 2014)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> 1. Runterfahren mit SSD = 10 sec => Wenn das bei mir der Fall wäre, würde ich an meiner Konfiguration definitiv was ändern, in weniger als 3 sec ist mein PC heruntergefahren.
> 
> 2. Hochfahren dauert bei mir ~9 sec
> 
> 3. Wenn die Netzwerkkarte solange braucht für nen connect, deutet das ja auf WLAN hin, bei mir steht die Verbindung wenn der Windows Sound nach der Anmeldung ertönt.


 
1. 10 Sekunden war vllt etwas übertrieben, aber 6-7 Sekunden sinds bestimmt. Inwieweit lässt sich das denn noch beschleunigen?

2. 9 Sekunden? Unmöglich! Alleine das BIOS braucht bei mir schon so lange. Und ich habe bereits USB Legacy, POST-Screen, Windows GUI und dergleichen deaktiviert. Wie kriegt man das noch schneller ohne in irgendwelchen Windows-Diensten rumfuschen zu müssen?

3. Nix WLAN! Zocken mit WLAN!? Ich glaub es hackt!  Nein, ist ne normale onboard-Netzwerkkarte via LAN. Aber nach dem Windowsstart sehe ich unten rechts das Verbindungs-Icon und das hat zuerst ein kleines rotes X...dann ca 4 Sekunden später ist das X weg.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (10. Februar 2014)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...d-handhabung-von-windows-105.html#post1347420



Wenn das BIOS bei dir SOOO lange braucht, stimmt da auch was nicht !

Schau mal beim Start ob Du unten (rechts glaube ich) einen BIOS Code sehen kannst.
Das sind meist 2stellige Codes, die Du in deinem Handbuch nachschauen kannst.

Ich hatte auch schon mal einen BIOS-Hänger, der mir immer mehrere Sekunden geraubt hat und den ich über diese Codes identifizieren konnte...


----------



## Shicehaufen (10. Februar 2014)

Was die ganze "Fps in den Keller" Geschichte angeht, das Probleme wurde identifiziert und die arbeiten dran. 

Einfach mal Dean Hall bei Twitter followen dann werdet ihr immer auf dem laufenden gehalten.


----------



## D4rkResistance (10. Februar 2014)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...d-handhabung-von-windows-105.html#post1347420
> 
> Wenn das BIOS bei dir SOOO lange braucht, stimmt da auch was nicht !
> 
> ...



Also ich hatte damals meine SSD genau nach dieser Anleitung eingebaut, konfiguriert.

Die von dir genannten Codes, werden auch digital auf meinem Board ausgegeben.
Nach Betätigen des Power-Knopfes erscheinen innerhalb von ~ 8 Sekunden folgende Meldungen:
98...99...A3 (1x BIOS-Beep) -> Windows Gui (bzw. bei mir'n paar Striche wegen deaktiviertem GUI).

Naja, BTT! 

"Currently waiting for hotfixed Patch Hotfix!"


----------



## PriQ (10. Februar 2014)

Hm, habe jetzt nochmal ganz genau im Inventar geschaut. Tatsächlich hatte ich noch Items (verdammte Spite!!), die so geflackert haben. Nachdem ich den Kram weggeworfen habe, konnte ich normal mit 50+ FPS zocken. Habs aber gerade nur 20 Minuten getestet. Da war aber sonst vorher schon absolut Ende, was die FPS angeht.

Habs mal kurz abgefilmt mitm Handy. Die Sachen waren in so einem Protector Case; schaut die vielleicht auch nochmal durch.

DayZ FPS drops - caused by flickering textures! (??) - YouTube


----------



## Shicehaufen (10. Februar 2014)

Wenn es mit diesen ganz kurzen flackern zu tun hat kann ich nur sagen das dies fast bei meinem ganzen gear auftritt. Ich werde mit Sicherheit nicht meine m4, Rucksack und alles was ich habe wegschmeißen .   

*warten auf hotfix*

Update: https://twitter.com/rocket2guns/status/432968315980369920


----------



## D4rkResistance (11. Februar 2014)

Hier mal unsere Abenteuer auf Skalisty "Rainy" Island!  Natürlich dachte ich, es wird wieder nur ne langweilige Landschaftsdoku....allerdings hat mein Kollege seine Aufnahme noch weiterlaufen lassen, so dass ich die "Extended Scenes" noch am Ende meines Videos verlinkt habe. Viel Spaß! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2G2eXkvwO74


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. Februar 2014)

kann mir mal einer sagen wo ich bin ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shicehaufen (11. Februar 2014)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> kann mir mal einer sagen wo ich bin ?  <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=716833"/>



Schakovka. Nördlich von staroie welches wiederum nördlich von Elektro liegt.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. Februar 2014)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Schakovka. Nördlich von staroie welches wiederum nördlich von Elektro liegt.


 
Ja habs auch gerade raus gefunden ^^ 

habe zum ersten mal lebend zu Airfild geschafft und bin gerade am luten und was noch geiler is der sever starte neue ^^

Edit:

Da kommt man sich schon etwas verarscht, man hat das ganze Flugfeld für sich und findet dann gerade mal eine 2xSKS mit einen aufsatz und eine Magnum und keine passende muni -.-"


----------



## D4rkResistance (11. Februar 2014)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> habe zum ersten mal lebend zu Airfild geschafft und bin gerade am luten und was noch geiler is der sever starte neue ^^



Das erste Mal lebend zum Airfield? Was hast du vorher die ganze Zeit gemacht? Verhungert? Ich finde es eher problematisch das Airfield lebend zu verlassen, anstatt lebend dort anzukommen!?

Btw. hast du gesoffen?


----------



## meik19081999 (11. Februar 2014)

Gestern war es eine lustige Runde ^^

Einfach mal Bambis in der Stadt stoppen und als voll ausgestatteter 7er Gruppe fragen ob die was zu Essen haben xD

War echt genial


----------



## Shicehaufen (11. Februar 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Das erste Mal lebend zum Airfield? Was hast du vorher die ganze Zeit gemacht? Verhungert? Ich finde es eher problematisch das Airfield lebend zu verlassen, anstatt lebend dort anzukommen!?  Btw. hast du gesoffen?



Ich wohne zur zeit am airfield. Ich schaffe immer 2 prisons und 2 Hangar. Dann muss ich safe gehen da sonnst die Diashow los geht  

Die sollen sich beeilen mit dem Patch.


----------



## Joselman (11. Februar 2014)

Ist es Möglich das mein Essen bei einer Schusswechsel zerstört wurde und ich krank wurde weil ich es einfach gegessen habe? 

Versuche grade die Ursache für meine Erkrankung herauszufinden. Die Meldungen habe ich mit Kohletabletten wegbekommen. Status Sick bleibt aber immernoch.


----------



## Jack77 (11. Februar 2014)

jo, war n lustiger Abend...

btw: "da liegt noch Reis!!??" (Mewkew??)


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (11. Februar 2014)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> ...Die sollen sich beeilen mit dem Patch.


 
DayZ: Hotfix behebt zwei große und viele kleinere Fehler im Zombie-Survival



> ...Der neue Patch hat aber nicht nur Probleme behoben, sondern auch ein  neues hinzugefügt, das den Speicher der Grafikkarte betrifft und für  Bildraten-Einbrüche und Abstürze sorgt. Laut Dean "Rocket" Hall wird  dieser Fehler am Mittwoch durch einem neuen Patch behoben....


----------



## mist3r89 (11. Februar 2014)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> DayZ: Hotfix behebt zwei große und viele kleinere Fehler im Zombie-Survival


 
Ich hab die Einbrüche auch, aber der Speicher is es nicht, ich kann sehen wie viel davon verwendet wird, aber voll wird das ding eigentlich trotzdem nie:-/


----------



## Shicehaufen (11. Februar 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Ich hab die Einbrüche auch, aber der Speicher is es nicht, ich kann sehen wie viel davon verwendet wird, aber voll wird das ding eigentlich trotzdem nie:-/



Dito. Aber im MSI afterburner kann man sehen das die Speichergeschwindigkeit immer langsamer wird. Bei mir waren es statt 2000 MHz nur noch 300 MHz, da ist dann mehr wie ne 5 Fps Diashow nicht drin.


----------



## Mewkew (11. Februar 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> Ist es Möglich das mein Essen bei einer Schusswechsel zerstört wurde und ich krank wurde weil ich es einfach gegessen habe?
> 
> Versuche grade die Ursache für meine Erkrankung herauszufinden. Die Meldungen habe ich mit Kohletabletten wegbekommen. Status Sick bleibt aber immernoch.


 

kohletabletten helfen in der regel gegen nahrungsverursachte krankheiten. Vielleicht nasse kleidung (damp/wet), zombieattacke die zu blutung führte (sollte nicht nur verbunden, sondern auch mit alk desinfiziert werden). Ansonsten über die energie methode heilen, also soviel essen und trinken bis energized und hydrated hell-grün unterlegt sind, und hoffen das es die selbstheilung regelt.


----------



## Joselman (11. Februar 2014)

Ich frage mich halt ob die Sick Anzeige nicht ggf. nur verbuggt ist. 

Vor den Kohletabletten kam die Meldung für Nahurungsmittelvergiftung. Die Meldungen kommen jetzt nicht mehr nachdem ich die Tab. gefuttert habe. Geblutet hat der Char noch nie, weder nach Treffern von Zombies noch durch Kugeln. 

Wenn ich getroffen werde verstellt sich bei mir die Grafik. Dann wird alles irgendwie unscharf (einmal in die Videoeinstellung gehen behebt das aber wieder) Den Bug habe ich auch immer wenn ich einlogge.


----------



## Jack-Johnson (11. Februar 2014)

Das ist kein Bug. Das heißt das du wenig health hast (nicht blut). Healing Status erreichen,  dann wird erst das Blut und dann deine Lebensernergie regeneriert. Dann geht auch der Blurr weg. Der Bug ist,  dass man das auch mit der Grafikeinstellung erwirken kann.


----------



## henderson m. (11. Februar 2014)

its not a bug its a feature


----------



## Joselman (11. Februar 2014)

Ein teilweise verbuggtes Feature scheinbar sonst könnte man es ja nicht mit ESC und Videoeinstellungen umgehen.


----------



## sinchilla (11. Februar 2014)

> Gestern war es eine lustige Runde ^^
> 
> Einfach mal Bambis in der Stadt stoppen und als voll ausgestatteter 7er Gruppe fragen ob die was zu Essen haben xD
> 
> War echt genial


naja fragen ist was anderes wir haben sie "gebeten" ihr essen gegen ne axt von uns zu tauschen sonst könnte sich eventuell, durch den nahrungsmangel, ein schuss beim ein oder anderen von uns lösen...davon hätte niemand was gehabt weil sein essen ruined gewesen wäre. er hatte ne axt & wir ein paar satte mäuler ...ergo ne win / win situation nur dass das bambi nicht wirklich ne wahl hatte nur zwischen axt haben & ableben aber ich denke er hat sich richtig entschieden zum wohle aller ist er auf diesen netten deal eingegangen

aber ingesamt war es mir persönlich wieder ein zu verpeilter haufen gestern...ich denke 4 personen pro team/ ts-kanal sind das maximum sonst ist taktisches agieren nicht mehr wirklich realisierbar. habe viel zu oft erlebt das sich der eine auf den anderen verlässt & umgekehrt...mit dem resultat das alle mitten auf der wiese ausgelassen rumalbern & niemand die umgebung sichert. bei nem 3er oder 4er team ist man aufmerksamer & positionsangaben werden schneller verinnerlicht da man weniger teammitglieder hat usw...


----------



## mist3r89 (11. Februar 2014)

ach was der hat sich doch auf die Axt gefreut


----------



## sinchilla (11. Februar 2014)

> ach was der hat sich doch auf die Axt gefreut


bis er wenig später merkte das man äxte, zombies & andere menschen nicht fressen kann

@dark, natürlich kann man tauchen! manche sogar länger als gewollt das nennt sich ertrinken!


----------



## mist3r89 (11. Februar 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> naja fragen ist was anderes wir haben sie "gebeten" ihr essen gegen ne axt von uns zu tauschen sonst könnte sich eventuell, durch den nahrungsmangel, ein schuss beim ein oder anderen von uns lösen...davon hätte niemand was gehabt weil sein essen ruined gewesen wäre. er hatte ne axt & wir ein paar satte mäuler ...ergo ne win / win situation nur dass das bambi nicht wirklich ne wahl hatte nur zwischen axt haben & ableben aber ich denke er hat sich richtig entschieden zum wohle aller ist er auf diesen netten deal eingegangen
> 
> aber ingesamt war es mir persönlich wieder ein zu verpeilter haufen gestern...ich denke 4 personen pro team/ ts-kanal sind das maximum sonst ist taktisches agieren nicht mehr wirklich realisierbar. habe viel zu oft erlebt das sich der eine auf den anderen verlässt & umgekehrt...mit dem resultat das alle mitten auf der wiese ausgelassen rumalbern & niemand die umgebung sichert. bei nem 3er oder 4er team ist man aufmerksamer & positionsangaben werden schneller verinnerlicht da man weniger teammitglieder hat usw...


 
MUss sagen hatte gestern schon viel spass. Mal ab und zu in so einer Gruppe zu seni macht auch spass, man kann halt auch Dinge tun, die man sonst nicht tut^^ wie z.B an einem Hotspot eine leiche beschützen bis der auferstandene sich selbst wieder lootet, oder eben auf Suche nach bambis gehen. und die koordination die kann halt nur besser werden, je öfter man zusammen spielt. Man sollte halt 
ab und zu einfach auch schauen obs wirklich nötig ist soooo viel zu reden im TS vor allem wenn man zu 7. ist im Channel...
Weniger reden - mehr relevantes = bessere Koordination  und Konzentration. Und das man ab und zu rumalbert muss einfach drin liegen XD dir rumschubserei auf Dark war doch Amüsant


----------



## meik19081999 (11. Februar 2014)

Ich geb euch recht das es in einer 4er gruppe koordinierter zuläuft.
Aber dan fehlt auch die aktion xDD
Zu 7. Nach cherno oder elektro währe auch mal was geiles ^^

Ich dacht mir auch schon, was die axt einem bambi bringt wenns nichts zu essen gibt 

Ja als alle d4rk rumgeschubst haben und er dann wieder rumgeballert hat ^^
Sowas kommt wenn man zu 4. Ist nicht da man konzentriert ist


----------



## mist3r89 (11. Februar 2014)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Ich geb euch recht das es in einer 4er gruppe koordinierter zuläuft.
> Aber dan fehlt auch die aktion xDD
> Zu 7. Nach cherno oder elektro währe auch mal was geiles ^^
> 
> ...


 
oh doch der dark ballert rum auch wenn man zu 4. rum läuft, hab immernoch ne Narbe davon^^ (Bin tatsächlich noch nicht gestorben!! Der Charakter will ums verrecken überleben!)


----------



## Jack77 (11. Februar 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Man sollte halt ab und zu einfach auch schauen obs wirklich nötig ist soooo viel zu reden im TS vor allem wenn man zu 7. ist im Channel...


 
Da kenn ich aber jemanden dem das echt schwerfallen wird.... fängt mit D4.. an und hört mit ..rk auf.  ;-D


----------



## D4rkResistance (11. Februar 2014)

Jack77 schrieb:


> Da kenn ich aber jemanden dem das echt schwerfallen wird.... fängt mit D4.. an und hört mit ..rk auf.  ;-D



EY!


----------



## sinchilla (11. Februar 2014)

> oh doch der dark ballert rum auch wenn man zu 4. rum läuft, hab  immernoch ne Narbe davon^^ (Bin tatsächlich noch nicht gestorben!! Der  Charakter will ums verrecken überleben!)



ja mein char is auch scho min. ne woche alt & die halbwertszeit is längst überschritten. aber bin auch scho seit tagen "sick" im status weil ich mal vom medizinischen alkohol naschen musste...spiel somit recht offensiv z.Z. & hab somit auch scho 2,5 andere getötet...der halbe weil ich bei 2 opfern nicht weiss wer von uns den tödlichen schuss abgegeben hat.


----------



## mist3r89 (11. Februar 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> ja mein char is auch scho min. ne woche alt & die halbwertszeit is längst überschritten. aber bin auch scho seit tagen "sick" im status weil ich mal vom medizinischen alkohol naschen musste...spiel somit recht offensiv z.Z. & hab somit auch scho 2,5 andere getötet...der halbe weil ich bei 2 opfern nicht weiss wer von uns den tödlichen schuss abgegeben hat.


 
ALso der Bambi beim Rohbau in Berenzino der meinte euch von hinten zu fäusteln hab ich auf der Gefahr hin einen von euch zu erwischen mit der Mosin aus 100m platt gemacht, und dafür konntet ihr alle in Blut duschen ich hab endlich wieder getroffen, den lass ich mir nicht wegnehmen XD


----------



## meik19081999 (11. Februar 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> ALso der Bambi beim Rohbau in Berenzino der meinte euch von hinten zu fäusteln hab ich auf der Gefahr hin einen von euch zu erwischen mit der Mosin aus 100m platt gemacht, und dafür konntet ihr alle in Blut duschen ich hab endlich wieder getroffen, den lass ich mir nicht wegnehmen XD


 
Also ich meine ich habe zwar nicht den tötenden schuss gemacht aber ich von 20m auch getroffen ^^
Also geteilte arbeit xD


----------



## Mewkew (11. Februar 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> ALso der Bambi beim Rohbau in Berenzino der meinte euch von hinten zu fäusteln hab ich auf der Gefahr hin einen von euch zu erwischen mit der Mosin aus 100m platt gemacht, und dafür konntet ihr alle in Blut duschen ich hab endlich wieder getroffen, den lass ich mir nicht wegnehmen XD


 
Also ich bin mir sicher, das ich den schon ne sekunde vor dir mit dem schuss aus meiner magnum geplätte hatte, jedenfalls schließliche ich das aus dem feedback (peng, treffer, spieler fällt). Sicher gibt es ein maximum an spielern für ein koordiniertes vorgehen, denke aber das liegt weit obehalb von 7. Es waren gestern ja auch mit "chuck norris" und "michael knight" zwei noch nicht ganz so erfahrene (wenn man den begriff nach gerade mal monaten denn verwenden möchte) spieler dabei, die nicht direkt auf anweisungen oder hilfestellungen reagieren. Mike hat das aber richtig gut gemacht für gerade mal 4 tage die er das spiel nun hat (respekt). Die "bewachtet den schonrstein des todes" aktion das ich mein gear wieder einsammeln konnte war auc hecht nice von euch. Danke nochmal an dieser stelle. Mir persönlich sind kleinere gruppen aber auch lieber, einfach weils dann wesentlich entspannter im ts läuft. Große gruppen haben wiederum den vorteil das man eben mal locker ein airfiled "besetzen" könnte, was wir leider bisher noch nicht gemacht haben. Das ging nur mit der "mirk" splittergruppe (jack, chris, ich und mister), ist zwar wesentlich gefährlicher, aber momentan eine sichere methode etwas action im spiel zu haben. Action geht dann natürlich auch immer mit dem risiko zu sterben einher, was aber ebenfalls einfach ein bestandteil des spiels ist um den man sich manchmal nicht drücken kann/sollte.


----------



## Jack77 (11. Februar 2014)

willste wat Reis?


----------



## sinchilla (11. Februar 2014)

> Action geht dann natürlich auch immer mit dem risiko zu sterben einher,  was aber ebenfalls einfach ein bestandteil des spiels ist um den man  sich manchmal nicht drücken kann/sollte.


 dagegen sage ich ja auch nichts & stimme dem sogar zu aber bis wieder einer weint. wenn wir da ne zielscheibe abgeben das selbst nen blinder mit krückstock & uns nach gehör aufm feld niedermähen kann is das nicht wirklich charlebenszeit fördernd. action & koordiniertes vorgehen schliesst sich ja nicht aus aber rumalbern & koordiniertes vorgehen. ich will ja nun auch nicht toternst die ganze zeit schweigend durch chernorus ziehen aber beim wort KONTAKT sollten sämtliche gespräche verstummen & dem zugehört werden der es von sich gab. das war am airfiled gestern überhpt nicht der fall. ich sagte "kontakt" & einer von uns wär dem noch fast vors korn gerannt weil der nicht zuhörte. da muss dann disziplin herrschen & auch wenn ein gegner tot ist nicht glei wieder waffe wegstecken & weiter rennen sondern ne weile warten weil ein dayzetter kommt selten allein


----------



## meik19081999 (11. Februar 2014)

Ich hab zwar auch viel geredet, habe aber auf die sachen reagiert.
nachdem ihr den einen am airfield erschossen habt, habe ich mich um die leiche herum die ganze zeit umgeschaut, da es nicht klar war ob da jetzt ein 2. War oder nicht.
@mewkew: Danke für Kompliment.  Habe davor ja schon ein bisschen an der mod gespielt und arma2 auch also hab ich ein paar sachen schon gewusst. ( ich werd Meik geschrieben ^^)

Gestern war jeder mal ne kurze zeit bissle verpeilt xD

Ich habe alleine gestern 2/4 spielern entdeckt ^^

Ich bräuchte mal ein long range scope. Mit dem PU scope kann ich nicht so gut snipern 

@jack77: ich hätte gerne reis xD


----------



## -Shorty- (11. Februar 2014)

Hey, würd ja gern mal ne Runde mit euch spielen, dauert wohl noch etwas bis Fux mich hinzufügt. Seid ihr im TS und auf welchem Server in DayZ?!


----------



## cap82 (11. Februar 2014)

Seid mir nicht böse Leute, aber in meinen Augen wird der Thread hier immer mehr mit Smalltalk zugemüllt. Ich denke man muss nicht jede einzelne Aktion, die man im Spiel als Gruppe eh schon zusammen erlebt hat dann auch noch hier im Thread weiter bequatschen. 

Ich weiss ja nicht wie das die anderen Mitleser hier so sehen.
Dass manche inzwischen ganz gut Rambo können dürte den meisten hier mittlerweile bekannt sein.

Vielleicht bin ich aber auch nur zu alt für den Sch**ß hier.
Dann klinke ich mich gerne aus.

Ansonsten wär es schön wenns mal wieder ein bisschen informativer wird. 
Nur weil vielleicht mal nicht alle 5 Minuten ein Post rein kommt, heißt es ja nicht dass der Thread stirbt..


----------



## henderson m. (11. Februar 2014)

cap82 schrieb:


> Seid mir nicht böse Leute, aber in meinen Augen wird der Thread hier immer mehr mit Smalltalk zugemüllt. Ich denke man muss nicht jede einzelne Aktion, die man im Spiel als Gruppe eh schon zusammen erlebt hat dann auch noch hier im Thread weiter bequatschen.
> 
> Ich weiss ja nicht wie das die anderen Mitleser hier so sehen.
> Dass manche inzwischen ganz gut Rambo können dürte den meisten hier mittlerweile bekannt sein.
> ...


 
wofür glaubst du ist ein forum da? zum schweigen ? wikipedia kann dir auskunft erteilen.
Du musst ja nicht mitlesen wenn es dir zu viel wird.
Ich freue mich auf jedenfall über alle storys, man kann ja immer was dabei lernen - und immer ist man halt auch net dabei.
Aber klinkt dich dann halt mal aus, meine trauer wird sich in grenzen halten.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Hey, würd ja gern mal ne Runde mit euch spielen, dauert wohl noch etwas bis Fox mich hinzufügt. Seid ihr im TS und auf welchem Server in DayZ?!


 
seite #1


----------



## Mewkew (11. Februar 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> dagegen sage ich ja auch nichts & stimme dem sogar zu aber bis wieder einer weint. wenn wir da ne zielscheibe abgeben das selbst nen blinder mit krückstock & uns nach gehör aufm feld niedermähen kann is das nicht wirklich charlebenszeit fördernd. action & koordiniertes vorgehen schliesst sich ja nicht aus aber rumalbern & koordiniertes vorgehen. ich will ja nun auch nicht toternst die ganze zeit schweigend durch chernorus ziehen aber beim wort KONTAKT sollten sämtliche gespräche verstummen & dem zugehört werden der es von sich gab. das war am airfiled gestern überhpt nicht der fall. ich sagte "kontakt" & einer von uns wär dem noch fast vors korn gerannt weil der nicht zuhörte. da muss dann disziplin herrschen & auch wenn ein gegner tot ist nicht glei wieder waffe wegstecken & weiter rennen sondern ne weile warten weil ein dayzetter kommt selten allein


 
Exactly. Ich würde gern noch hinzufügen, das es bei bambi kontakt auch so geregelt werden sollte, das einer die verhandlungen übernimmt (per ingamce voice bzw. chat), und nicht alle was anderes bzw. das selbe von den bambis verlangen, das wirkt ziemlich bedrohlich und verschluckt auch die hälfte der anweisungen, wenn 3-4 leute gleichzeitg per ingame voice reden.


----------



## -Shorty- (11. Februar 2014)

Naja, die Hälfte hab ich nun über Meik in Steam geaddet, einige müßten eine Anfrage von burner19xx bekommen haben.


----------



## cap82 (11. Februar 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> wofür glaubst du ist ein forum da? zum schweigen ? wikipedia kann dir auskunft erteilen.
> Du musst ja nicht mitlesen wenn es dir zu viel wird.
> Ich freue mich auf jedenfall über alle storys, man kann ja immer was dabei lernen - und immer ist man halt auch net dabei.
> Aber klinkt dich dann halt mal aus, meine trauer wird sich in grenzen halten.


 
Also wenn es eine Meinung hier im Forum gibt, die mich relativ wenig interessiert, dann ist es deine..

Ich lass das mal so stehen jetzt, aber ich bin mir auch sicher wenn es hier so weiter geht, dann werden das die Mods schon regeln.


----------



## X2theZ (11. Februar 2014)

sehe das ähnlich wie cap82.
aber einfach aus dem grund, weil ich einen sammelthread zu einem spiel eben auch für einen informations-thread halte.
teilweise driften die posts doch eher ins chat-artige ab.

obwohl sich gerade wieder hotfix- und updatemäßig was tut bei daisy, liest man hier fast nur "stories". 
nicht falsch verstehen. ich lese da auch gerne mit, weil man sich in so stories immer gut reinversetzen kann ^^
gegen absprachen, wann man sich online trifft und wie was wo wann spricht auch nix. aber alles in einen thread zu packen,
ist doch etwas unübersichtlich. 

wir könnten doch einfach zwei weitere threads machen. der pcgh-server wird die auch noch verkraften ^^
zb. der
"DayZ - Was habt ihr erlebt"-Thread 
und der
"DayZ - PCGH-Team"-Thread

wobei ersterer vermutlich in der rumpelkammer gut aufgehoben wäre.

nur mal so als anregung


----------



## lol2k (11. Februar 2014)

X2theZ schrieb:


> sehe das ähnlich wie cap82.
> aber einfach aus dem grund, weil ich einen sammelthread zu einem spiel eben auch für einen informations-thread halte.
> teilweise driften die posts doch eher ins chat-artige ab.
> 
> ...



Um überhaupt eine Vorstellung davon zu bekommen, was DayZ alles sein kann, ist dieser Sammelthread in seiner Form unglaublich genial.
Diese rege Beteiligung führte zwischenzeitlich sogar zu sieben neuen Seite innerhalb von 12 Std. - an dem Punkt bin ich schlichtweg "eingeknickt". 
Nach der Arbeit hat man nicht immer die Ambition all die Seiten "durchzuarbeiten" - jedenfalls geht es mir so. Daher schließe ich mich den anderen teilweise an und sage:

Sammelthread: Ein Fundus an Entertainment / General Infos für Neulinge auf der Main 
Für brandneue Infos zu DayZ Patches und Fixes: Google! Geht einfach schneller!


----------



## efdev (11. Februar 2014)

@X2 

nett aber unnötig die geschichten können hier gerne stehen bleiben, alles andere wie absprachen kann man auch per pn machen oder steam dafür gibts die gruppe.

gerade was dieses 2 seiten char artige angeht wo dann über die geschichte geredet wird stimmt das ist hier wirklich nicht passend!

@T
gibt es den jetzt was neues von wegen hotfix wegen den fps und anderen kleinigkeiten ?


----------



## -Shorty- (11. Februar 2014)

X2theZ schrieb:


> sehe das ähnlich wie cap82.
> aber einfach aus dem grund, weil ich einen sammelthread zu einem spiel eben auch für einen informations-thread halte.
> teilweise driften die posts doch eher ins chat-artige ab.
> 
> ...


 
Grundsätzlich stimmt das ja, allerdings darf man den Zustand des Spiels nicht vergessen. Sogesehen passt dieser unstrukturierte Sammelthread genau zum Alpha Status. Und letztlich ist es ja auch interessant die Stories von anderen zu lesen, denn da einem das Spiel nichts vorgibt, erlebt ja auch jeder die ersten Erfolge und Misserfolge anders. Da es außer eigenen Herausforderungen nichts in diesem Spiel zu "tun" gibt, müssen solche "Rückblicke" eben auch mal sein. Gerade wenn man von aktuellen Patches und Änderungen spricht sind solche Erfahrungsberichte hilfreicher als reine Patchnotes.

Stimme aber voll zu, dass Posts wie: "Toller Run gestern" nicht für alle Ewigkeit stehenbleiben müssen / so nicht gepostet werden sollten. 
(Falls sich da jemand betroffen fühlt, nicht persönlich nehmen.)


----------



## Shicehaufen (11. Februar 2014)

efdev schrieb:


> @T gibt es den jetzt was neues von wegen hotfix wegen den fps und anderen kleinigkeiten ?



Ich Grabs für dich nochmal aus. Tweet von Dean Hall von vorgestern:

@rocket2guns: Seems like the new patch on experimental fixed the severe GPU bug. Will rollout as a hotfix on Wednesday during scheduled maintenance #DayZ


----------



## X2theZ (11. Februar 2014)

also die herausgefilterte allgemein-meinung bezüglich der nutzungsart des sammelthreads könnte dann also lauten:
alles was daisy betrifft - hier rein. ausgenommen konkrete absprachen betreffend gemeinsamer sessions und kurzfurz wie "geil wars gestern"


----------



## cap82 (11. Februar 2014)

Sehr schön formuliert! Wär ich absolut mit einverstanden..


----------



## henderson m. (12. Februar 2014)

Ich dachte du wolltest dich vor 2 seiten ausklinken?


----------



## cap82 (12. Februar 2014)

Anscheinend hast du meine Posts nicht genau gelesen... 
Macht nix, kann ja mal passieren.


----------



## Mewkew (12. Februar 2014)

Aber dieser smalltalk zwischen euch ist doch so unterhaltsam cap ^^ 

Spaß beseite, ich glaube es kann nicht schaden den thread etwas zu entschlacken und ein extra thema für die stories einzurichten.


----------



## SwissBullet (12. Februar 2014)

Man könnte das Thema so benennen:Was habt ihr heute in Dayz gemacht/erreicht.
Dann kann man da seine Geschichten/Erlebnisse schildern.
Ich kenne das vom World Of Warcraft Forum.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (12. Februar 2014)

Alter, ist hier ein Offtopic-Sturm ...


----------



## SwissBullet (12. Februar 2014)

Ach komm,so alt bin ich auch wieder nicht.Trotzdem muss ich dir recht geben


----------



## D4rkResistance (12. Februar 2014)

Wie ich mal grade ein paar Stunden nicht im Forum bin und wieder nur Müll lesen muss. Dies ist ein DayZ Sammelthread! Wieso heißt der so? Richtig, weil hier alles reingehört, das DayZ betrifft. Ob Erfahrungsberichte, Patchnotes, Diskussionen, Smalltalk, Bilder, Videos...all sowas gehört in einen DayZ Sammelthread. Es verlangt von euch doch niemand, das ihr euch den ganzen "Mist" durchlest, den hier jeder schreibt. Das tue ich auch nicht. Lest einfach das, was euch interessiert und ignoriert den Rest. Wenn wir hier jetzt sämtliche Verbote aussprechen, worüber man hier im Sammelthread nicht schreiben darf, dann können wir gleich nen DayZ News Blog aufmachen. Ein Forum ist dazu da, um Erfahrungen unter einander zu teilen und ggf. darüber zu diskutieren. Wer damit ein Problem hat, sollte sich eine andere Bezugsquelle für DayZ-Infos suchen.

Guckt euch den Battlefield 4 Thread an. Wie viele Seiten hat der inzwischen? 1.000? 2.000? Interessiert es da irgendjemanden, worüber dort so geschrieben wird? Nein? Wieso nicht? Weil's ein Forum ist verdammt. Da gibt es sinnvolle Posts, sinnlose Posts und ggf. auch mal total langweilige Posts. So funktioniert ein Forum nun mal. Solange die Themen DayZ-bezogen sind, ist doch alles supi. Wo ist euer Problem? 

_*@cap:* Du bist sowieso der Oberburner! Liest hier still und heimlich mit, schreibst 30-40 Seiten lang gar nichts zum Thema und wenn man mal einen sinnvollen DayZ-Beitrag von dir erwartet kommt irgend so ein belangloser Mist, in dem du dich über unser Spielverhalten aufregst oder es dir nicht passt, dass wir uns täglich daran erfreuen hier unsere Erfahrungen auszutauschen. Such dir andere Leute, über die du dich aufregen kannst. Hier bist du unerwünscht. Und deine Meinung sowieso._
 

*So BTT, der ganze Mist hier ist schon wieder viel zu offtopic:*

Ich hoffe der Patch, der morgen (heute Nacht?) kommt beseitigt endlich diese dreckigen Serverlags. Momentan verliere ich in DayZ meinen Spaß, da es so einfach unspielbar ist. Man kann grade mal 20-30 Minuten flüssig spielen, dann geht das Gelagge los.

Haben eben in unserer 3-4 Mann Truppe die Militarybase, das NWA und div. Städte (Lopatino, Vybor, Pustoshka) gelootet. Eine Eigenblutspende habe ich auch von mir anfertigen lassen und Nahrung habe ich nun wieder mehr als genug. Das war mir das Gelagge dennoch wert! 

*Hier mal ein paar der heutigen Screens:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SwissBullet (12. Februar 2014)

Tolle Bilder und YT Vids.
Schau deine gerne an,gerade weil deine anders sind,als die von den unzähligen anderen.
Wenn ich mal zeit habe und ihr unterwegs seit,komme ich gerne mal mit.
Euren TS habe ich eingerichtet.
Wird bestimmt lustig,da ich so ein Schweizer/Deutsch mischung spreche.
Bin auch gespannt auf den Patch,vorallem ob es wieder besser läuft.
Vram Problem hatte ich nie,das höchste war mal 2400Mb von 30000Mb.
Der Rest war mehr oder weniger auch alles unauffällig HW Monitor.
Trotzdem wird es irgendwie gebremst.
Hatte auch oft das Gefühl,dass es oftmals Serverseitig hakt,denn je nach Server lief es wieder besser.


----------



## Shicehaufen (12. Februar 2014)

SwissBullet schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder und YT Vids. Schau deine gerne an,gerade weil deine anders sind,als die von den unzähligen anderen. Wenn ich mal zeit habe und ihr unterwegs seit,komme ich gerne mal mit. Euren TS habe ich eingerichtet. Wird bestimmt lustig,da ich so ein Schweizer/Deutsch mischung spreche. Bin auch gespannt auf den Patch,vorallem ob es wieder besser läuft. Vram Problem hatte ich nie,das höchste war mal 2400Mb von 30000Mb. Der Rest war mehr oder weniger auch alles unauffällig HW Monitor. Trotzdem wird es irgendwie gebremst. Hatte auch oft das Gefühl,dass es oftmals Serverseitig hakt,denn je nach Server lief es wieder besser.



 Ich glaube hier wird wirklich nur noch der letzte Post gelesen oder meine werden einfach gekonnt ausgeblendet :-/. Ich schreibe es noch ein drittes mal.  


Es liegt nicht an überlaufendem Vram sondern an dessen Geschwindigkeit. Wenn man die Werte in ein Diagramm eintragen würde, würde man sehen das mit jedem lag im Spiel der Vram runtertaktet und eine Treppe im Graphen bildet. Das ganze macht der Vram so lange bis ihr die schnauze voll habt von der Dia Show und ausm Spiel geht.

Und btw. 30000 (dreißigtausend) mb Vram? Ist das dein ernst?


----------



## meik19081999 (12. Februar 2014)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Ich glaube hier wird wirklich nur noch der letzte Post gelesen oder meine werden einfach gekonnt ausgeblendet :-/. Ich schreibe es noch ein drittes mal.
> 
> Es liegt nicht an überlaufendem Vram sondern an dessen Geschwindigkeit. Wenn man die Werte in ein Diagramm eintragen würde, würde man sehen das mit jedem lag im Spiel der Vram runtertaktet und eine Treppe im Graphen bildet. Das ganze macht der Vram so lange bis ihr die schnauze voll habt von der Dia Show und ausm Spiel geht.


 
Hast du grade was gesagt?
Habe nichts von dir lesen können 

Ich schaue mir morgen mal den Speicher takt von mir an und sage ob es bei mir auch so ist.

Gute nacht


----------



## Shicehaufen (12. Februar 2014)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Hast du grade was gesagt? Habe nichts von dir lesen können   Ich schaue mir morgen mal den Speicher takt von mir an und sage ob es bei mir auch so ist.  Gute nacht



Na heute Nachmittag wird das ja wohl behoben sein.


----------



## cap82 (12. Februar 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> _*@cap:* Du bist sowieso der Oberburner! Liest hier still und heimlich mit, schreibst 30-40 Seiten lang gar nichts zum Thema und wenn man mal einen sinnvollen DayZ-Beitrag von dir erwartet kommt irgend so ein belangloser Mist, in dem du dich über unser Spielverhalten aufregst oder es dir nicht passt, dass wir uns täglich daran erfreuen hier unsere Erfahrungen auszutauschen. Such dir andere Leute, über die du dich aufregen kannst. Hier bist du unerwünscht. Und deine Meinung sowieso._



Hier bin ich unerwünscht? Sonst is aber alles klar bei dir???  
So wie es aussieht teilen meine Meinung auch noch andere...

Es ging mir lediglich darum, das hier nicht jeder kleine Furz rein kommt, wenn es ne coole Story ist gerne!

Und ich hätte eigentlich gedacht, dass Jemand wie du das versteht.. 
Anscheinend lässt du dich aber von den Kids hier mitschleifen.

Den ersten Teil deines Posts hättest du dir sparen können, das ist ja fast schon armseliges Gehate...
Lustig wie niedrig doch die Hemmschwelle für Manche in so nem Forum ist..

Und auch wenns schon wieder offtopic ist, ich muss ich hier nicht so dumm von der Seite anmachen lassen, das kannste mit wem anders machen.

Ich hab hier sicher schon genügend Sinnvolles beigetragen, das muss ich garantiert keinem beweisen.


----------



## X2theZ (12. Februar 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Hier bist du unerwünscht. Und deine Meinung sowieso.


 
diese ausage disqualifiziert dich leider in jeglicher hinsicht, dass du jemand anderem den sinn eines sammelthreads erklären könntest.
vielmehr impliziert es, dass du denkst, dass dieser thread der pcgh-dayz-team-chat ist.

die battlefield-threads sind deshalb tausende seiten lang, weil es dort einfach üblich ist, dass jeder gepostete bullshit geduldet wird.
keine sau interessiert in diesen threads, was eine oder zwei seiten zuvor stand. 
ernsthafte fragen müssen teilweise doppelt und dreifach gepostet werden, wenn man will, dass sie beantwortet werden.

es war einfach nur konstruktive kritik, den thread nicht als chat verkommen zu lassen.
teilweise denkt man ja hier, dass manche glauben, sie bekommen den mund verboten. bullshit!
deswegen auch der hinweis auf einen eigenen thread!

aber bitte... 
konstruktive kritik ist im netz sowieso gestorben. 
dann lesen eben 100 andere "mitleser" weiterhin mit, wann wer wo spawnt und wann wer ins ts kommt.

wieder mal coole pics @dark 

und war der hotfix gestern noch verfügbar, bzw. gibts dazu schon erkenntnisse?


----------



## PriQ (12. Februar 2014)

Gestern Abend tatsächlich mal wieder ne Stunde gedaddelt. Nachdem wir auch beim dritten Mitspieler alle flackernden Items aussortiert hatten (war nicht so einfach, bei ihm wars der M4 Handguard!:s), liefs wie vor dem Patch, was die FPS angeht. 
Schnell noch die Military Base in Pavlovo mitgenommen und dann Richtung Zeleno. Nicht einen Spieler gesehen! Alle Türen zu, ganze Stadt voll Zombies. Gleich mal die SKS ausprobiert  

 @Offtopic-Diskussion: Ich les mittlerweile auch nicht mehr jeden Beitrag. Für mich total uninteressant, wenn JEDES Gruppenmitglied dieselbe Story erzählt. Zumal wenns auch inhaltlich aufs Spiel bezogen langweilig ist. Mag daran liegen, dass ich selbst DayZ recht lange spiele mittlerweile.


----------



## Shyn (12. Februar 2014)

Wer ohne Ruckeln spielen möchte, bevor das Update kommt, stellt auf experimental und spielt damit auf der Mainversion, ist kompatibel.

Das andere lass ich unkommentiert.


----------



## shadie (12. Februar 2014)

PriQ schrieb:


> Gestern Abend tatsächlich mal wieder ne Stunde gedaddelt. Nachdem wir auch beim dritten Mitspieler alle flackernden Items aussortiert hatten (war nicht so einfach, bei ihm wars der M4 Handguard!:s), liefs wie vor dem Patch, was die FPS angeht.
> Schnell noch die Military Base in Pavlovo mitgenommen und dann Richtung Zeleno. Nicht einen Spieler gesehen! Alle Türen zu, ganze Stadt voll Zombies. Gleich mal die SKS ausprobiert
> 
> @Offtopic-Diskussion: Ich les mittlerweile auch nicht mehr jeden Beitrag. Für mich total uninteressant, wenn JEDES Gruppenmitglied dieselbe Story erzählt. Zumal wenns auch inhaltlich aufs Spiel bezogen langweilig ist. Mag daran liegen, dass ich selbst DayZ recht lange spiele mittlerweile.




Aber oben erst mal wieder so ne uninteressante Story geschrieben  

Ich bin da leider auch der Meinung von vielen anderen, für mich ist ein Sammeltrhead dafür da um Erfahrungen zu teilen und zwar was passiert wenn ich das und das mache, wo gibts den besten Loot und solche Sachen.
Aber nicht, " Ja ich bin heute 2-3 Stunden von da nach da gerannt habe da 10 Zombies gekillt, war echt geil" das interessiert doch keinen.

ICH lese deshalb schon seit mehreren Wochen nicht mehr mit, leider gehen mir dadurch manchmal wichtige Infos flöten aber ich habe einfach keine Zeit mir aus dem ganzen Wust an Beiträgen, das wirklich wichtige raus zu filtern.

Bzgl. der Thematik dass Probleme doppelt und dreifach gepostet werden müssen stimme ich auch zu, ich sehe es bei BF4, ich hatte da Probleme mit Lags usw, ich habe das 4 mal schreiben müssen, bis ich mal Glück hatte und jemand kompetentes mir darauf gescheit antworten konnte weil ständig wieder nur irgendwelche Story´s geschrieben wurden.

Ich will hier keinen in seinem Schreibfluss eingrenzen (das würde ich mir nicht erlauben) aber muss man denn wirklich alles was man in DayZ macht in einen Sammelthread schreiben?


----------



## henderson m. (12. Februar 2014)

meine güte wenn es euch zu anstrengend ist ein,zwei sinnlose post zu überspringen dann geht halt in den wald weinen.
wieso postet ihr dann überhaupt wenn es euch zu anstrengend ist?
außerdem ist das über was wir hier reden der größte spam des ganzen threads, seit cap mit dem mist angefangen hat. ich glaube er will hier nur rumtrollen.
einfach so weitermachen wie bisher, hat dich die letzten paar hundert seiten super funktioniert.
einen heißen tipp habe ich noch:
man glaubt es kaum, aber es gibt eine erfindung, die nennt sich MAUSRAD! die unglabuliche funktion dieses gegenstands ist es, das bild weiterzurollen und kann verhindern dass euer auge sinnlose posts lesen muss.



X2theZ schrieb:


> diese ausage disqualifiziert dich leider in jeglicher hinsicht, dass du jemand anderem den sinn eines sammelthreads erklären könntest.
> vielmehr impliziert es, dass du denkst, dass dieser thread der pcgh-dayz-team-chat ist.


 
bla bla bla friseur?


----------



## D4rkResistance (12. Februar 2014)

cap82 schrieb:


> Hier bin ich unerwünscht? Sonst is aber alles klar bei dir???
> So wie es aussieht teilen meine Meinung auch noch andere...
> 
> Den ersten Teil deines Posts hättest du dir sparen können, das ist ja fast schon armseliges Gehate...
> ...



Das mit dem unerwünscht und sinnlose Beiträge schreiben, war nicht auf das komplette Forum bezogen. Gut möglich, das bei deinen über 1.600 Beträgen auch mal was sinnvolles bei rausgekommen ist. Aber hier im DayZ Thread habe ich davon noch nicht viel mitbekommen. Hier biste nur am meckern, wie bescheuert doch alle sind und das dies hier kein Chat ist. Bla bla f****** blaaaa!



X2theZ schrieb:


> diese ausage disqualifiziert dich leider in  jeglicher hinsicht, dass du jemand anderem den sinn eines sammelthreads  erklären könntest.
> vielmehr impliziert es, dass du denkst, dass dieser thread der pcgh-dayz-team-chat ist.
> 
> es war einfach nur konstruktive kritik, den thread nicht als chat verkommen zu lassen.
> ...



Ich habe nichts gegen konstruktive Kritik. Wäre die Kritik von lol2k oder Shicehaufen gekommen, hätte ich ihnen vielleicht sogar recht gegeben. Aber nicht von einem cap, der hier nie irgendwas zum Thema schreibt, aber rummotzt, wenn sich die Forenkollegen anders verhalten, als er es sich gerne wünscht.

Und wie schon gesagt, in einem Forum kann jeder schreiben, was er möchte. Dafür ist ein Forum nunmal da. Ich bin auch nicht hier um Beiträge zu bewerten und zu analysieren. Jeder, der hier gerne seine Erfolge oder Geschichten erzählen möchte, kann dies tun. Ob ich sie lese oder nicht, bleibt mir überlassen. Aber ich verbiete niemandem den Mund oder stelle Regeln auf, was er zu schreiben hat. Wenn ich mich gerne über Updates informieren möchte, schaue ich eh bei Dean Hall auf die Twitter Pinnwand (nennt man das so? xD). Mich stört es nicht im geringsten, wenn hier jeden Tag 10 Seiten oder mehr geschrieben werden. Das zeigt mir nur, das DayZ langsam anfängt immer mehr Personen zu gefallen, die sich gerne darüber austauschen möchten.

Aber vielen Dank für den Bilder-Lob! 



shadie schrieb:


> Ich  bin da leider auch der Meinung von vielen anderen, für mich ist ein  Sammeltrhead dafür da um Erfahrungen zu teilen und zwar was passiert  wenn ich das und das mache, wo gibts den besten Loot und solche Sachen. Aber  nicht, "Ja ich bin heute 2-3 Stunden von da nach da gerannt habe da 10  Zombies gekillt, war echt geil" das interessiert doch keinen.


 
Nur, weil es dich nicht interessiert, heißt es nicht, das es niemanden interessiert. Wenn ich bspw. einen Tag mal kein DayZ gezockt habe und einer meiner Kollegen schreibt hier er hat gestern 5 Zombies gekillt, bräuchte mal wieder was zu essen und steht momentan in Stary, dann ist das für mich eine Information die mich interessiert, damit ich weiß, welche Bedürfnisse mein Kollege hat, bzw. wo ich ihn abends antreffen kann. Diese Info interessiert aber vllt nicht jeden. So ist das nun mal.



shadie schrieb:


> Ich will hier keinen in seinem Schreibfluss  eingrenzen (das würde ich mir nicht erlauben) aber muss man denn  wirklich alles was man in DayZ macht in einen Sammelthread  schreiben?



Ja! Wenn sich hier jemand gerne über DayZ aussprechen möchte, kann er dies gerne tun. Ich entscheide nicht darüber, was er hier zu schreiben hat und was nicht! Hauptsache es bezieht sich in irgendeiner Weise auf DayZ! Was diese sinnfreie Diskussion derzeit nicht tut. Von daher hoffe ich, das wir dieses Thema endlich abschließen können, weil es diesen Sammelthread zumüllt. Wenn es euch nicht passt, was hier geschrieben wird, dann sucht euch einen anderen Thread oder betreibt ein eigenes DayZ-Forum, wo ihr eure Regeln selbst festlegen könnt.



> *@Topic:*


Dean Hall: "Note the a hotfix (0.35) for the GPU FPS lockup will be distributed during scheduled maintenance tomorrow, starting 9am GMT." (vor 12 Std.)

DayZ SA Ger: "Der wöchentliche Patch wird aufgespielt. Rechnet mit noch ~2h Wartezeit bis ihr wieder loslegen könnt." (vor 27 Min.)


----------



## cap82 (12. Februar 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> meine güte wenn es euch zu anstrengend ist ein,zwei sinnlose post zu überspringen dann geht halt in den wald weinen.
> wieso postet ihr dann überhaupt wenn es euch zu anstrengend ist?
> außerdem ist das über was wir hier reden der größte spam des ganzen threads, seit cap mit dem mist angefangen hat. ich glaube er will hier nur rumtrollen.
> einfach so weitermachen wie bisher, hat dich die letzten paar hundert seiten super funktioniert.
> ...



Du bist einfach nur ein hoffnungsloser Fall... Unglaublich..


@D4rk: Ich hab langsam das Gefühl, du scheinst mich mit jemandem zu verwechseln. Anders kann ich mir den Mist, den du schreibst nicht erklären...
Ich glaub du hast sie nicht mehr alle am Baum...

Von mir aus können mich die Mods hier gerne wieder sperren, aber sone gequirlte Sch**ße lass ich mir nicht bieten.


----------



## efdev (12. Februar 2014)

wie die meisten den thread hier gerne sehen wollen wurde schon auf den vorherigen seiten gklärt.
 das ist hier kein chat.



X2theZ schrieb:


> also die herausgefilterte allgemein-meinung bezüglich der nutzungsart des sammelthreads könnte dann also lauten:
> alles was daisy betrifft - hier rein. ausgenommen konkrete absprachen betreffend gemeinsamer sessions und kurzfurz wie "geil wars gestern"



@henderson/d4rk
hört auf hier so zu flamen und leute anzugreifen ich und die anderen brauchen keinen modbesuch danke!


----------



## henderson m. (12. Februar 2014)

cap82 schrieb:


> Von mir aus können mich die Mods hier gerne wieder sperren, aber sone gequirlte Sch**ße lass ich mir nicht bieten.


 
ich glaube das ist der einzige grund warum du diesen stein ins rollen gebracht hast...
Dank dir cap ist seit 4 seiten nur spam
Dank dir cap gibt es hier pers. beleidigungen
Dank dir cap für deine qualitativen beiträge in diesem forum

Wieso löscht du nicht einfach dein abo und gut ist ? Alle sind dann glücklich. Du brauchst den mist hier nicht lesen, und wir müssen dich nicht mehr aushalten...


----------



## Shicehaufen (12. Februar 2014)

Oh man. Da muss man Dean Hall langsam Beine machen. 

Dank dem Fps drop Bug spielt keiner mehr und die Leute (ihr alle) gehen sich, wie früher, an der frischen Luft an die Gurgel nur weil niemand mehr vernünftig zocken kann xD. Das gebashe hier nimmt langsam überhand. Zockt doch zum abreagieren mal ne runde cs oder bf dann leidet der thread nicht so stark unter der allgemeinen Unzufriedenheit.

Könnte fast wetten das die letzten 10 Seiten OT bald gelöscht werden.

@topic: nothing Else, what so ever...


----------



## efdev (12. Februar 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> ich glaube das ist der einzige grund warum du diesen stein ins rollen gebracht hast...
> Dank dir cap ist seit 4 seiten nur spam
> Dank dir cap gibt es hier pers. beleidigungen
> Dank dir cap für deine qualitativen beiträge in diesem forum


 
falsch nicht er ist alleine schuld er hat etwas berchtigtes angesprochen nur DU hast den falschen ton hier im moment da kann ich cap82 auch verstehen.


----------



## D4rkResistance (12. Februar 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> ich glaube das ist der einzige grund warum du diesen stein ins rollen gebracht hast...
> Dank dir cap ist seit 4 seiten nur spam
> Dank dir cap gibt es hier pers. beleidigungen
> Dank dir cap für deine qualitativen beiträge in diesem forum
> ...



Lass gut sein, Bro! Der isses einfach nicht wert.

*@All: Bitte wieder back to Topic. Lasst uns diese Diskussion jetzt ein für allemal beenden. Wir achten künftig darauf, dass wir hier nicht nur noch sinnloses posten und dann ist auch gut. 
*


----------



## henderson m. (12. Februar 2014)

efdev schrieb:


> falsch nicht er ist alleine schuld er hat etwas berchtigtes angesprochen nur DU hast den falschen ton hier im moment da kann ich cap82 auch verstehen.


 
ok ich lass es auch mal sein ...^^ 

hab wir uns alle lieb und kämpfen wir besser gegen die Z's als uns an die gurgel zu gehen.
sorry @ all falls ich jemanden beleidigt habe oder der ton nicht passend war. (vorallem @ cap sry )
ich rutsch da ganz gerne manchmal bisschen drüber raus

Werde auch versuchen den spam zu minimieren - das kommt uns alle zu gute von daher war der vorschlag von cap ja gar nicht schlecht im grunde...


----------



## Jack77 (12. Februar 2014)

Henderson hat in jedem seiner Beiträge "den falschen Ton". Wird er irgendwann im Leben aber von alleine begreifen... (hoff ich für ihn)

Lasst uns diese Debatte beenden, ich persönlich finde auch nicht das Cap nur Mist schreibt, würd mich auch freuen mal n paar runden mit ihm zu zocken... (kannst mir gern bescheid sagen wenn du mich im steam online siehst... ( luckyluke77 )

Bis dahin, und "happy patchday" ;-D


----------



## cap82 (12. Februar 2014)

Ich bin schuld?
Ich hab EINEN Beitrag geschrieben, in dem ich mittgeteilt hab, dass es vielleicht besser wäre, wenn wieder ein bisschen mehr Informatives rein kommt.
Wie sich gezeigt hat, sehen das andere genau so. 
Nur haben viele den Spam wohl einfach ignoriert, aber ich kann so etwas nicht, wenn ich in einem Thread bin, in dem ich eigentlich gerne lese (und auch schreibe! @D4rk).
Und dafür wurde ich von allen Seiten beschimpft und blöd angemacht,...
Meine Meinung teilt vielleicht nicht jeder, mir isses ehrlich gesagt zu einfach immer mit dem Strom zu schwimmen.
Aber das kann ja jeder handhaben wie er will.

Ich schließe das jetzt hiermit dann auch ab.(sofern der shitstorm gegen meine Person nicht weitergeht)


----------



## knusperzwieback (12. Februar 2014)

cap82 schrieb:


> Seid mir nicht böse Leute, aber in meinen Augen wird der Thread hier immer mehr mit Smalltalk zugemüllt. Ich denke man muss nicht jede einzelne Aktion, die man im Spiel als Gruppe eh schon zusammen erlebt hat dann auch noch hier im Thread weiter bequatschen.
> 
> Ich weiss ja nicht wie das die anderen Mitleser hier so sehen.
> Dass manche inzwischen ganz gut Rambo können dürte den meisten hier mittlerweile bekannt sein.
> ...


 
Geht mir auch so. Ab und an schaue ich rein obs was neues zum Game gibt und lese nur wieder wie cool alle sind und was für "tolle" Aktionen sie wieder durchgezogen haben.
Dann kommst du da her und sagst was dazu und wirst natürlich als Off-Topic und Co niedergemault. Kiddies halt. Werde mich auch auf die Suche nach einem reiferen Forum machen.
Falls du eins vor mir findest bitte PN. 

So und jetzt könnt ihr mich auch zuhaten. Was anderes erwarte ich von euch nämlich nicht wirklich. *g*


----------



## KornDonat (12. Februar 2014)

knusperzwieback schrieb:


> Geht mir auch so. Ab und an schaue ich rein obs was neues zum Game gibt und lese nur wieder wie cool alle sind und was für "tolle" Aktionen sie wieder durchgezogen haben.
> Dann kommst du da her und sagst was dazu und wirst natürlich als Off-Topic und Co niedergemault. Kiddies halt. Werde mich auch auf die Suche nach einem reiferen Forum machen.
> Falls du eins vor mir findest bitte PN.
> 
> So und jetzt könnt ihr mich auch zuhaten. Was anderes erwarte ich von euch nämlich nicht wirklich. *g*


 
Genau aus dem Grund hab ich mich hier auch so ziemlich ausgeklingt und lese eigentlich nur noch sporadisch mal mit wenn ich Zeit habe, aber meist lass ichs nach kurzer Zeit auch gleich wieder bleiben weil einfach kaum was sinnvolles geschrieben wurde, hab mir gerade eben die letzten ~20 Seiten durchgelesen und dann festgestellt das hätte ich auch nachlassen können. ^^


----------



## knusperzwieback (12. Februar 2014)

KornDonat schrieb:


> Genau aus dem Grund hab ich mich hier auch so ziemlich ausgeklingt und lese eigentlich nur noch sporadisch mal mit wenn ich Zeit habe, aber meist lass ichs nach kurzer Zeit auch gleich wieder bleiben weil einfach kaum was sinnvolles geschrieben wurde, hab mir gerade eben die letzten 20~ Seiten durchgelesen und dann festgestellt das hätte ich auch nachlassen können. ^^


 
Wie recht du hast. Gerade die letzten Seiten durchgelesen und nur Kiddies die sich gegenseitig in Schutz nehmen und weiter auf jemanden einhaten der mal was vernünftiges sagt. Weiß man nicht ob man lachen oder weinen soll. Aber ich für meinen Teil sehe es als Zeitverschwendung hier weiter zu lesen und zu schreiben. Schönen Tag noch, ich bin weg. *g*


----------



## D4rkResistance (12. Februar 2014)

Wollten wir diesen Offtopic-Mist nicht sein lassen? Könnt ihr jetzt endlich aufhören hier rumzustänkern und wieder themenbezogene Posts schreiben? Danke!


----------



## meik19081999 (12. Februar 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Wollten wir diesen Offtopic-Mist nicht sein lassen? Könnt ihr jetzt endlich aufhören hier rumzustänkern und wieder themenbezogene Posts schreiben? Danke!


 
Kann bitte jemand einfach einen neuen Thread machen.
Dann können cap use hier wichtige Infos austauschen und im anderen thread sind dan geschichten und viel mehr.
Alle währen glücklich und fertig


----------



## shadie (12. Februar 2014)

Leute..... Dark und Henderson haben doch nun geschrieben, dass Sie das ganze minimieren wollen und haben es doch in gewisser Art und Weise eingesehen und sich auch bei Cap entschuldigt. (sehr nobler Zug übrigens  hätte nicht mehr damit gerechnet )

Es ist doch jetzt wieder alles ok oder?
Einfach die letzten par Seiten vergessen und wieder ins eigentliche Thema zurück finden.

Und bitte lasst *uns* den Dayz Thread nicht zu einer Art BF4 thread verkommen, es gibt immer wieder neue SPieler die hier Hilfe suchen und durch den Spam einfach nicht finden.


----------



## meik19081999 (12. Februar 2014)

-Fux- schrieb:


> Ich selbst bin ja auch lesefaul und durchsuche nicht immer alle Seiten, genau aus diesem Grund schreibe ich ja alles Wissenswerte in den Startpost
> 
> Wäre schön wenn es in Zukunft nicht mehr so viele Fragen zu bereits geklärten Dingen geben würde und die Leute endlich den Startpost lesen würden...
> 
> ...


 
Habe nochmal hier ein post vom ersteller zitiert.

An alle Anfänger einfach den Startpost lesen.

Ich selber habe das gleiche gemacht und alles andere was ich noch wissen wollte haben mir die netten herren aufm forum beim spielen erklärt oder dr.googel hat geholfen.

Edit: ich schreibe das hier nochmal damit alle wissen das alle Sachen im startpost zu finden sind. Ist gegen niemanden gerichtet.


----------



## D4rkResistance (12. Februar 2014)

Hab'n extrem lustiges Video gefunden. Die Jungs gefallen mir! xD

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyslVpjalzU


*Edit:*
DayZ SA Ger: "Update ist abgeschlossen. Server sollten nun wieder online kommen. Viel Spaß!" (vor 1 Std.)


----------



## meik19081999 (12. Februar 2014)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=319298
So hier können wir dann Bilder, Geschichten usw reinschreiben.

Hoffe das dann alle zufrieden sind 

Ich muss dann mal patchen xD und schaun wie es läuft


----------



## D4rkResistance (12. Februar 2014)

Das muss ich heute Abend erstmal testen! Hoffe, das wurde noch nicht gefixt!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmjLggq9yUQ


----------



## mist3r89 (12. Februar 2014)

Habs etwa 40 min gespielt von khelms auf dem airetip nach der stadt im süden beim airstrip. Überall praktisch doppel so viele frames wie gestern! Top soweit ich es bisher beurteilen konnte!


----------



## Shicehaufen (12. Februar 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Habs etwa 40 min gespielt von khelms auf dem airetip nach der stadt im süden beim airstrip. Überall praktisch doppel so viele frames wie gestern! Top soweit ich es bisher beurteilen konnte!



Du musst echt weniger trinken . 

Wo denn nun? Airstrip im Nord Osten oder balota?

Und wie sieht's mit'm Wetter aus? Immernoch nonstop regen oder lässt sich jetzt auch mal die Sonne wieder blicken? Weil das war schon immer ein bisl bedrückend.


----------



## X2theZ (12. Februar 2014)

doppelte fps!? wow! das klingt ja vielversprechend!
werd ich heute abend wohl auch gleich testen müssen. da freu ich mich drauf 

es war ja mal die rede davon, dass die sa auch mod's zulassen/unterstützen wird.
weiß nicht mehr genau, wo ich das gelesen hab. aber gibts dazu schon irgendwelche news?
einige "mods der mod" ^^ waren ja schon genial.


----------



## kung-schu (12. Februar 2014)

PriQ schrieb:


> [...]
> Schnell noch die Military Base in Pavlovo mitgenommen und dann Richtung Zeleno. Nicht einen Spieler gesehen! Alle Türen zu, ganze Stadt voll Zombies. Gleich mal die SKS ausprobiert
> [...]


 
Hey,

gibt's denn in den Military Bases noch etwas? Habe schon mehrmals welche besucht und nix gefunden (Server startete erst neu). Habe auch schon mehrfach gelesen, dass seit Kurzem auch nix mehr in den Basen zu finden ist...


----------



## -Fux- (12. Februar 2014)

Ich meine im Patchlog stand dass nichts mehr in (military) Zelten spawnt

Im Startpost ergänzt:


-Fux- schrieb:


> *Hier  dürft ihr über das Spiel an sich und alles was mit Patches, Bugs und  der zugehörigen Technik (z.B. Hardware, Frameverläufe usw.) zu tun hat  diskutieren. Erlebnisse, Geschichten und Absprachen gehören ab sofort in   diesen  Thread.*



Ich hoffe damit haben die Anfeindungen hier ein Ende


----------



## SwissBullet (12. Februar 2014)

Bin auch gespannt wie es läuft heute Nachmittag.
Wäre ja wirklich doof wenn es nichts mehr geben würde in den Militär Basen.
Nur in den Zelten selbst habe ich noch nie irgendetwas gefunden.
Habe aber gelesen,dass man da gerne Waffen Aufsätze findet.


----------



## -Shorty- (12. Februar 2014)

Also was den Patch angeht hat sich mMn nix am Loot oder den Spots geändert, dafür läufts nun richtig smooth. War also Bugfixing von Perfomance Problemen. War auch nur ~25mb der Patch. Macht aber wieder Spaß.

Und doppelte FPS... naja, nur wenn man vom Laggy Zustand spricht. Würde eher sagen läuft so gut wie sonst die ersten 10min auf jedem Server vorm Patch.
Bricht halt gar nichts mehr ein bei mir.


----------



## D4rkResistance (12. Februar 2014)

-Fux- schrieb:


> Im Startpost ergänzt:
> Ich hoffe damit haben die Anfeindungen hier ein Ende



Wo poste ich dann nun künftig meine Screenshots & Videos? Hier oder in dem anderen Thread?



SwissBullet schrieb:


> Wäre ja wirklich doof wenn es nichts mehr geben würde in den Militär Basen.
> Nur in den Zelten selbst habe ich noch nie irgendetwas gefunden.
> Habe aber gelesen,dass man da gerne Waffen Aufsätze findet.



Also kurz zur Erläuterung. In den Militärbasen, davon gibt es aktuell 2, findet man eigentlich immer etwas. Es sei denn es wurde bereits gelootet. Das sieht man i.d.R. daran das die Barackentüren, sowie Türen der einzelnen Räume bereits offen stehen. Sind diese Türen geschlossen, stehen die Chancen gut, das ihr noch Loot findet. In den Baracken findet man überwiegend Kleidung, Munition, Attachments, sowie seltener auch Sturmgewehre. Schaut auch ruhig mal unten den Betten nach. 

Auf den Airfields findet man überwiegend Munition und Attachments. Auch Sturmgewehre sind dort üblicherweise zu finden. Airfields gibt es ingesamt 3: Balota, NWA und NEA.
In den Zeltlagern der Airfields spawnten anfangs überwiegend Munition und Attachments, allerdings ist dort schon seit längerem aufgrund eines Loot-Bugs kein Stuff mehr zu finden. Könnt aber am NWA noch in diese Netztürme (2 Stück) schauen, da spawnt noch div. Militärequipment.

Dann gibts noch die "Prisons", diese stehen entweder einzeln herum oder sind Teil einer Militärbase/Airfield. Wenn ich jetzt schätzen müsste, würde ich sagen es gibt in Chernarus 10 "Prisons". Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege. 4x NWA, 2x NEA, 1x Balota, 1x Militarybase (Vybor), 1x Zelenogorsk & 1x Green Mountain. In den "Prisons" gibt es überwiegend alles. Ist auch der einzige zuverlässige Punkt für "Medical Supplies".



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Also was den Patch angeht hat sich mMn nix am  Loot oder den Spots geändert, dafür läufts nun richtig smooth. War also  Bugfixing von Performance Problemen. War auch nur ~25mb der Patch. Macht  aber wieder Spaß.
> 
> Und doppelte FPS... naja, nur wenn man  vom Laggy Zustand spricht. Würde eher sagen läuft so gut wie sonst die  ersten 10min auf jedem Server vorm Patch.
> Bricht halt gar nichts mehr ein bei mir.



Der Hotfix beinhaltet ja auch nur die Änderung eines verbuggten Scripts. Daher ein Wunder, dass er doch ganze 25MB groß ist. Aber bin froh zu hören, das die Lags ja anscheinend Geschichte sind. Freu mich schon aufs Zocken heute Abend.


----------



## meik19081999 (12. Februar 2014)

Alle bilder videos usw in den anderen thread.
Alles was mit bugs/hardware/problemen/fragen usw zu tun hat hier rein.


----------



## Schnibbel (12. Februar 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Dann gibts noch die "Prisons", diese stehen entweder einzeln herum oder sind Teil einer Militärbase/Airfield. Wenn ich jetzt schätzen müsste, würde ich sagen es gibt in Chernarus 8 "Prisons". Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege. 2x NWA, 2x NEA, 1x Balota, 1x Militarybase (Vybor), 1x Zelenogorsk & 1x Green Mountain. In den "Prisons" gibt es überwiegend alles. Ist auch der einzige zuverlässige Punkt für "Medical Supplies".



Am NWA gibt es vier davon.
Die zwei am Airfield, eins nördlich über dem Zeltlager im Wald und noch eins südwestlich wo es auch noch eine Barracke gibt.

Edit// Hab die beiden anderen mal gekennzeichnet
Bild: chernarus-plus-high-r2qr5b.jpg - abload.de


----------



## -Fux- (12. Februar 2014)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Alle bilder videos usw in den anderen thread.
> Alles was mit bugs/hardware/problemen/fragen usw zu tun hat hier rein.


Das wäre auch meine Antwort gewesen. Gab es nicht sogar mal einen DayZ screenshot Thread?

Der "Geschichten-Thread" wird auch noch von der Rumpelkammer in den Action Bereich verschoben.

@meik: Hast du die Moderation zwecks verschieben schon angeschrieben?


----------



## D4rkResistance (12. Februar 2014)

Schnibbel schrieb:


> Am NWA gibt es vier davon.
> Die zwei am Airfield, eins nördlich über dem Zeltlager im Wald und noch eins südwestlich wo es auch noch eine Barracke gibt.
> 
> Edit// Hab die beiden anderen mal gekennzeichnet
> Bild: chernarus-plus-high-r2qr5b.jpg - abload.de



Stimmt, die beiden hab ich glatt vergessen! xD Hab's mal in meinem Post geändert. 

*Also gibbet insgesamt folgende Military-Loot-Spots:*

10x Prison
12x Hangar
3x Tower
14x Baracken
4x Feuerwehr
7x Schule (Office Building)
1x Polizeirevier

Wer mag das nachzählen?


----------



## Schnibbel (12. Februar 2014)

Erwähnentwert wäre noch das Polizeirevier in Svetlojarsk.
Dort gibt es seit dem letzten Patch auch Military Loot.

Was die Schulen betrifft, bekomme ich nur fünf zusammen:


Electro
Vybor
Berezino
Krasnostav
Nordwestlich von Lopanino
Wo finde ich die anderen beiden?


----------



## D4rkResistance (12. Februar 2014)

In Chapaevsk und Dubky steht noch jeweils eins!


----------



## kero81 (12. Februar 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Wo poste ich dann nun künftig meine Screenshots & Videos? Hier oder in dem anderen Thread?



Da wo sie hingehören. In den Spiele Screenshot Thread und den Spiele Video Thread...


----------



## meik19081999 (12. Februar 2014)

-Fux- schrieb:


> Das wäre auch meine Antwort gewesen. Gab es nicht sogar mal einen DayZ screenshot Thread?
> 
> Der "Geschichten-Thread" wird auch noch von der Rumpelkammer in den Action Bereich verschoben.
> 
> @meik: Hast du die Moderation zwecks verschieben schon angeschrieben?


 
Jop habe einen mod angeschrieben.
Also Bilder und so auch alles in den anderen Thread


----------



## D4rkResistance (12. Februar 2014)

kero81 schrieb:


> Da wo sie hingehören. In den Spiele Screenshot Thread und den Spiele Video Thread...



Naja, ich wüsste nicht, was meine täglichen Inventar Screenshots oder LPs zu DayZ (wo u.a. Personen aus diesem Thread mitwirken) in irgendwerlchen allgemeinen Medienthreads verloren haben. Bei Gametrailern oder Wallpapern gebe ich dir natürlich recht. Aber die Bilder und Videos, die ich hier bisher gepostet habe passen hier, bzw. in den anderen DayZ-Thread einfach besser hin.


----------



## Joselman (12. Februar 2014)

Also muss ich jetzt 4 Threads durchsuchen um was zu Day Z zu finden? Tolle Neuerung könnte ja glatt von der Regierung kommen.


----------



## meik19081999 (12. Februar 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> Also muss ich jetzt 4 Threads durchsuchen um was zu Day Z zu finden? Tolle Neuerung könnte ja glatt von der Regierung kommen.


 
Nein so stimmt das nicht.
Es sind 2 und bleiben auch zwei.
Beide sind in beiden threads verlinkt. 
Ich bin nicht von der Regierung


----------



## -Fux- (12. Februar 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> Also muss ich jetzt 4 Threads durchsuchen um was zu Day Z zu finden? Tolle Neuerung könnte ja glatt von der Regierung kommen.



Die Regierung hätte es auch gerne bei einem Thread belassen, aber es gab Aufstände und Ausschreitungen des Volkes, da musste die Regierung einschreiten und Maßnahmen ergreifen 

Spaß beiseite, hier haben es einige einfach zu bunt getrieben, und bevor man sich hier weiter persönlich beleidigt, ist ein zweiter Thread doch ein guter Kompromiss


----------



## sinchilla (12. Februar 2014)

m.m.n. hat dieser thread von den storys, bildern, lets plays usw. gelebt, die neuerungen bzw. änderungen durch patches wurden beiläufig erwähnt bzw. auf die startseite verschoben. fragen von neulingen bezüglich der performance oder allgemeiner natur wurden natürlich auch meist zeitnah nebenher beantwortet. dies war aber nur möglich weil dieser thread "lebt" wenn nun allerdings dieser thread sich auf den technischen schwerpunkt verlagert, wird er m.m.n. mehr oder weniger aussterben. weil die leute die keine probleme (mit dem spiel) haben, meist nicht in ein thread gucken wo es um probleme geht. widerum wird der thread wo es nur um die erfahrungsberichte geht auch arg an "kultureller" vielfalt verlieren.

ich denke das beide standpunkte ( 2 threads vs. 1 thread ) ihr für & wider haben, einmal die übersichtlichkeit andererseits die vielfalt...ich glaube ein voting wäre angebracht weil dies am demokratischsten  wäre, ergo die mehrheit mit dem ergebnis zufrieden wäre.

wär noch dafür ist bitte liken (somit haben wir eine anzahl an meinungen welche durch die nicht vorhandenen dislikes nicht angefechtet werden kann) ergo wir helfen der demokratischen entscheidung mithilfe einer prise diktatur

@btt gibs scho erfahrungsberichte über neue bugs durch den hotfixpatchhotfix?

btw, beim neuen thread wurde um 12:32 der letzte beitrag geschrieben was meine these stützt...die mehrheit liest diesen thread & der andere verkümmert. weil 2 zu viel für einen sind. & wer den größten & längsten hat, brauch ich ja wohl nicht erwähnen geschweige in frage zu stellen


----------



## MfDoom (12. Februar 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Naja, ich wüsste nicht, was meine täglichen Inventar Screenshots oder LPs zu DayZ (wo u.a. Personen aus diesem Thread mitwirken) in irgendwerlchen allgemeinen Medienthreads verloren haben. Bei Gametrailern oder Wallpapern gebe ich dir natürlich recht. Aber die Bilder und Videos, die ich hier bisher gepostet habe passen hier, bzw. in den anderen DayZ-Thread einfach besser hin.


 Mich stören die Screens und Vids nicht. Was stört ist das Profilierungsgelaber, wer jetzt der Anführer sein darf und so. Streitereien gehören nicht hier hin würde ich sagen.


----------



## -Fux- (12. Februar 2014)

Dann loss, startet einen poll und votet was das zeug hält 

Mir persönlich ists egal, Hauptsache das Gemecker und die Beleidigungen hören auf


----------



## meik19081999 (12. Februar 2014)

-Fux- schrieb:


> Dann loss, startet einen poll und votet was das zeug hält
> 
> Mir persönlich ists egal, Hauptsache das Gemecker und die Beleidigungen hören auf


 
Ich bin für 2 da der ganze "scheis" auch irgendwo hin muss und hier gefällt es manchen halt nicht. 

Manche stören die bilder manche nicht. Wer will liest halt im anderen thread mit wer nicht liest hier patch notes und fertig. Im anderen wird dann aber auch nicht rumgemeckert über sachen wie zb wer heute mit wem spielt usw.


----------



## -Shorty- (12. Februar 2014)

2 Threads sind ne Lösung um es den 5 Usern Recht zu machen. 

Für mich ist das keine Lösung.

Sammelthread zu nem Alphastatus Spiel ohne Story oder Missionen. Was erwartet man denn in so einem Thread? 
Alles wichtige steht auf Seite 1. 
Muss doch jeder selbst wissen ob er auf Seite xxx gehen will und mitliest.

Edit: Sinchilla hat hier bereits alles gesagt.


----------



## henderson m. (12. Februar 2014)

ich hab seit den streitereien auch nix mehr gepostet, weil ich einfach "angst" hatte ob ich jetzt überhaupt noch was posten darf, wenn ich vlt ohne irgendwelche neuen infos rauskücke. ich sehe das 1:1 so wie sinchilla, hätte es nicht besser sagen können. ich freu mich jedes mal wenn es einen neuen post gibt. Mir ist es egal wenn jemand sagt "gute runde gestern" oder ähnliches. DayZ ist einfach anders als alle anderen games (meiner meinung nach) und da kann man in einer alpha ruhig mal alles in einen thread kloppen.
Die übersichtlichkeit geht dadruch natürlich ein wenig verloren - jedoch haben wir mit fux einen ausgezeichneten "vater des threads" der auf der 1. seite immer die wichtigstens news für profis und auch anfänger aufzeigt. ich denke so kommt jeder auf seine kosten.
Von meiner seite aus bitte nur 1 thread und den 2ten zumachen.


----------



## D4rkResistance (12. Februar 2014)

Ich hab dem nichts hinzuzufügen.

2 Threads sind sinnlos und bescheuert!


----------



## SwissBullet (12. Februar 2014)

Was ist jetzt,darf ich hier meine Srory erzählen oder nicht?
Also was mof heute passiert ist.


----------



## meik19081999 (12. Februar 2014)

SwissBullet schrieb:


> Was ist jetzt,darf ich hier meine Srory erzählen oder nicht?
> Also was mof heute passiert ist.


 
Weis ich leider auch nicht. Vielleicht meldet cap es dan. Ich weis es leider nicht.
Kannst ja deine story anfangs im anderen thread reinschreiben bis es geklärt ist alle wissen wo der andere thread ist.


----------



## SwissBullet (12. Februar 2014)

... und der andere Tread ist jetzt am rechten Ort,gab ja dort auch Diskussionen.
Ich warte sonst lieber noch.


----------



## meik19081999 (12. Februar 2014)

SwissBullet schrieb:


> ... und der andere Tread ist jetzt am rechten Ort,gab ja dort auch Diskussionen.
> Ich warte sonst lieber noch.


 
Na der ort sollte momentan nichts damit zu tun haben.
Wird ja bald verschoben.

@all: wie viel fps habt ihr jetzt mehr?
Hat das jemand mal gemessen?
Und weis jemand wieso so wenig am airfield los ist?


----------



## SwissBullet (12. Februar 2014)

Ja also von den fps her ist es bei mir so wie vorher,zumindest habe ich keine 10fps mehr.
Es läuft finde ich ein klein wenig stabiler,kann auch sein das die min fps gestiegen sind.
Ich wäre froh gewesen wenn wenig los gewesen wäre,wurde 200m vor einem Miltärbasis erschossen.
War dann bewusstlos und er meinte dann es täte ihm leid. 
Bin dann gestorben und neu angefangen.
Schöner knallfrosch"Es tut mir sooo leid,dass ich dich umgebracht habe und es ist so furchtbar,dass ich dir jetzt alles wegnehmen muss" rofl.


----------



## cap82 (12. Februar 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Ich hab dem nichts hinzuzufügen.
> 
> 2 Threads sind sinnlos und bescheuert!



Und wieder gibts von dir nur schwarz oder weiß..
2 Threads wie es vorgeschlagen wurde sind ein Kompromiss, und weder sinnlos noch bescheuert!

Aber eure Reaktion zeigt mir wieder, dass ihr damit überhaupt nicht einverstanden seid.

Wie ein kleines Kind: Bääh..ich will aber!...

Macht hier einfach was hier wollt, schreibt jeden Furz rein, der euch in den Sinn kommt. Mir is es echt egal jetzt.

Ich hab ja hier im Forum auch schon einiges an Bullshit abgelassen,aber ich bin mit Sicherheit ener der Letzten, der sich drüber aufregt, wenn mich jemand drauf hinweist.

HIER unter euch ist das einfach nicht möglich. 



meik19081999 schrieb:


> Weis ich leider auch nicht. Vielleicht meldet cap es dan. Ich weis es leider nicht.
> Kannst ja deine story anfangs im anderen thread reinschreiben bis es geklärt ist alle wissen wo der andere thread ist.



Ich melde hier keinen. Soll jeder selbst über seinen Dünnpfiff nachdenken.

Wisst ihr warum eine Fliege immer wieder gegen ne Scheibe fliegt? Angeblich hat sie nur ein Gedächtnis von 0,2 Sekunden dadurch vergisst sie sofort wieder, dass sie grad erst dagegen gedonnert ist...

Ich bin zum Glück keine, in diesem Sinne...


----------



## OpaKnoppi (12. Februar 2014)

Hallo leute, 
Hab mit jetzt au mal die standalone besorgt und bin schon einige stunden umher gezogen. 
Meine frage an euch ist, wie kriege ich an meine M4 waffe ein Messer dran? Brauch ich da n besondres messer oder wie krieg ich das hin? 
Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.... und hört mal auf euch wie im Kindergarten aufzuführen... Ist ja voll kindisch... Jeder soll schreiben was zu day z passt sonst bräuchte man so nen threat gar nicht


----------



## cap82 (12. Februar 2014)

Du brauchst das M9A1 Bayonett.
Ich hatte es mal, hab es aber wieder ab gemacht, weil es im Nahkampf gegen Zombies nicht funktioniert hat. Weiß nicht ob das inzwischen anders ist.
Der Supressor den ich dafür drauf gemacht habe, hat übrigens auch noch keine Funktion...


----------



## SwissBullet (12. Februar 2014)

Also du meinst vermutlich das  M9A1 Bayonet für die M4.
Wäre natürlich cool man könnte mit Klebeband ein Küchenmesser anbringen.


----------



## cap82 (12. Februar 2014)

Könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass sowas dann kommt und dann aber vielleicht gegenüber dem M9A1 im Nachteil ist, da es mit Klebeband nicht so stabil ist. 
Z.B. nach ein paar Hieben "worn" usw..


----------



## SwissBullet (12. Februar 2014)

Würde bestimmt krass aussehen,mit einem Küchenmesser drann,mega gebastel,wäre halt mehr eine Notlösung.


----------



## MfDoom (12. Februar 2014)

kann man denn schon irgendwas mit dem Klebeband machen? Oder mit dem Bajonnett?


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (12. Februar 2014)

Heute den ersten Cheater gesehen:

Er: "Hi ... better you don't shoot, guys!"
Ich: "Ok! We are friendly ..." (In Skype:"Leg ihn um.")

Mein Kumpel schießt ein Mosin-Magazin, 30 FNX-Kugeln und 2 Kugeln aus seinem Revolver. Blut strömt aus dem Cheater.

Cheater: "I told you - don't shoot the god (gawd)!"

Darauf folgten 2 Schüsse einer SKS ...

Cheater reporten ging nicht, da wir seinen Namen nicht kannten ...

Was lernen wir daraus? Wir brauchen Kill-Feeds!


----------



## Shicehaufen (12. Februar 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Heute den ersten Cheater gesehen:  Er: "Hi ... better you don't shoot, guys!" Ich: "Ok! We are friendly ..." (In Skype:"Leg ihn um.")  Mein Kumpel schießt ein Mosin-Magazin, 30 FNX-Kugeln und 2 Kugeln aus seinem Revolver. Blut strömt aus dem Cheater.  Cheater: "I told you - don't shoot the god (gawd)!"  Darauf folgten 2 Schüsse einer SKS ...  Cheater reporten ging nicht, da wir seinen Namen nicht kannten ...  Was lernen wir daraus? Wir brauchen Kill-Feeds!



Oh man. Da gibt's echt schon solch Arme Geschöpfe die in ner alpha anderen den Spaß verderben wollen (und dafür sogar noch Geld bezahlen). Eier abschneide, in Mund stecken und dann mit loch im Kopf in ner holzkiste zurück zu Mutti die dann hoffentlich nochmal nachträglich abtreibt oder aber diesen Ar*** wegwirft und an seiner Stelle die Nachgeburt großzieht.


----------



## D4rkResistance (13. Februar 2014)

*Also erstmal zu den FPS-Problemen: *

Sie sind weg! Habe in ländlichen Gebieten und an der Küste stabile 70 FPS und in Städten zwischen 30 und 40. Genau so sollte DayZ laufen. Good Job Dean Hall! 

*Und hier mal unsere heutige Story:*

Wir waren heute Hero, Bandit und was es sonst noch so gab. Wurde nie langweilig. Aber dazu gleich mehr. 
Ich wollte heute mit Henderson mal den Loot-Bug bei der Schule ausprobieren. Also ab auf nen HC-Server, die Küstenstraße entlang und hoch nach Berezino. Unterwegs noch zwei Bambis mit Nahrung und Axt ausgeholfen und anschließend aufs Lumber Mill Gelände. Bin dann natürlich direkt hochgeflitzt und hab die Waffenkammer gescheckt. Knarre war schon weg. Also ab aufs Dach und den Loot-Bug checken. Taddaaa es lag dort tatsächlich SKS Munition rum. Brauchte nur niemand von uns. Beim Runterklettern vom Dach bin ich fast die Leiter runtergefallen. Als ich dann wieder runtergehen wolle, sagte Henderson "Kontakt!", da war der Kontakt auch schon wieder weg....ist vom Dach gefallen. 

Dann kurze Zeit später hörte ich Schüsse. Klang wie 5-6 Schuss aus einer SKS....dann nochmal eine kurze Salve aus einer M4. "Das kam oben vom Rohbau!", sagte ich zu Henderson. Also haben wir den Apfelgarten als Deckung genommen und sind zum Rohbau geschlichen. Wir quasselten beide übers TS, als ich plötzlich Sichtkontakt hatte. Ein Typ stand mit ner SKS und nem blauen Rucksack mit dem Rücken zu mir. Ich hab sofort das Feuer eröffnet. Dann fielen weitere Schüsse...Henderson hatte einen zweiten Spieler erschossen und sagte mir, dass dort noch einer hinter dem Kran liegen würde. Ich ging langsam den Hang hoch, M4 im Anschlag...sah den Typen...BAM!...dritter Mann tot. Auf einmal knallen mehrere SKS Schüsse an meinem Kopf vorbei...ich denk mir nur WTF? Dreh mich in die Richtung, aus der die Schüsse kamen und sah etwa 20 Meter von mir entfernt einen Spieler am Backsteinhaus. Bam, Bam, Bam....drei weitere Schüsse gingen knapp an meinem Kopf vorbei....ich feuerte panisch eine Salve in seine Richtung....Spieler tot. 
Da hatte ich wahrscheinlich auch mehr Glück als Skill.  

Nachdem wir dann alle Leichen gelootet und versteckt hatten, hörte ich ein Pfeifen und mein Bild wurde kurz grau. Ich dachte wir würden von einem Spieler beschossen werden. Bei Henderson anschließend das gleiche. Wie wir später feststellten schien da doch tatsächlich ein Bambi durch den Boden zu buggen, der uns attackierte. Im Zuge der Aufklärung fanden wir auch heraus, das diese 4 getöteten Spieler Banditen waren, da beim Rohbau noch 2 Bambileichen lagen. Also schon 2 gute Taten verbracht. Anschließend haben wir uns mit Sinchilla und Shorty in Novy Sobor getroffen. Ich mir natürlich gedacht..."ach hier ist eh schon alles gelootet...aber vorsichtshalber mal die M4 gezogen. Keine 10 Sekunden später wollte ich das verschlossene Klavierhaus (am Ortseingang) betreten und sehe noch beim Tür öffnen, wie sich etwas hinter der Tür bewegt! Das war eine Situation, die man so niemals nachstellen könnte. Typ hinter der Tür legte seine Schrotflinte an....sein Fehler...ich holzte direkt das halbe Magazin, aus der Hüfte, auf ihn. Spieler tot. Ich keinen Kratzer, aber Puls auf 400!  

Shorty nahm anschließend das Inventar der Leiche an sich. Nächster Turn...ab nach Stary. Wir natürlich über den Sniperhügel erstmal die Stadt beobachtet. Sah alles recht ungelootet aus...also als erstes einen Blick auf den Supermarkt und die Garagen verschafft und festgestellt...WTF? Eine Garage geöffnet...die beiden anderen geschlossen. Da hatte es wohl jemand eilig. Ich mich kurz zu meinen Kollegen gedreht, die ein wenig hinterherhingen und wieder zur Garage geguckt. Hö? Bug? Wieso ist jetzt die zweite Garagentür offen? Henderson: "Jaa...gut möglich, dass die rumbuggt!"...ich ACOG ausgepackt und nochmal genauer geschaut. "Kontakt!", schrie ich im TS, als ich sah wie an den Garagen zwei bewaffnete Spieler umherliefen. Alles klar....Sinchilla sorgte für taktische Anweisungen..."Sind jetzt in der Garage"...Henderson und ich preschten vor. Ich befand mich nun hinter dem Supermarkt. "Achtung, sie stehen jetzt vor der Garage", sagte uns Sinchilla übers TS. Dann fielen Schüsse...ich preschte weiter vor in Richtung Straße und sah einen Spieler tot am Boden liegen. "Ja, Spieler ist tot. Wo ist der andere?", fragte Henderson. "Der ist irgendwie hinter die Garagen gelaufen", sagte Sinchilla. Ich hatte die Garagen voll im Blick. Auf einmal sah ich dort jemanden raushuschen, stellte aber aufgrund des coolen Styles sofort fest, das dies Henderson war.  Doch dann...keine zwei Meter neben Henderson huschte ein weiterer Spieler hinter der Garage hervor. Hut, blauer Rucksack...das ist keiner von uns. Ich zögerte keine Sekunde und leerte mein restliches Magazin in den Gegner. Henderson drehte sich um und hielt ebenfalls drauf. Situation überstanden! Während wir die Leichen looteten mussten wir allerdings einen Text-Shitstorm über uns ergehen lassen. "Buuuhhh, shit bandits! I hate this, we were friendly! Why u kill on sight? Stupid Bandit Noobs...we are Let's Player...you are on Youtube now...." Es hörte nicht auf. Wir mussten nur noch lachen! Henderson konterte den Shitstorm mit seiner "freundlichen" Art. 

Anschließend haben wir den Server gewechselt und haben noch Militarybase, Vybor und NWA gelootet. Habe nun wieder Nahrung, ein wenig Munition und meine Eigenblutspende (danke dafür nochmal an Henderson). War ne Sau geile Runde heute Jungs. Von mir aus können wir so jetzt immer spielen. Einfach abwechslungsreich. Mal Hero, mal Bandit und mal ein neutraler Spieler, der einfach jeden umholzt, der nervt. DayZ, ich liebe dich! Fast 170 Spielstunden, kaum Spielinhalte, aber es wird noch immer nicht langweilig. 

Gute Nacht @all!


----------



## X2theZ (13. Februar 2014)

das liebe ich auch so an dayz 
man ist nicht an die story der entwickler gebunden, sondern die spieler selbst schreiben die story 

um jetzt dieses leidige thread-thema abzuschließen, wollte ich nochmal das ganze revue passieren lassen.
cap und ich haben die nutzungsart des sammelthreads angezweifelt.

dann war das thema eigentlich schon so gut wie gegessen. das war hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...elthread-dayz-standalone-241.html#post6152274


X2theZ schrieb:


> also die herausgefilterte allgemein-meinung bezüglich der nutzungsart des sammelthreads könnte dann also lauten:
> alles was daisy betrifft - hier rein. ausgenommen konkrete absprachen betreffend gemeinsamer sessions und kurzfurz wie "geil wars gestern"


wieso das ganze jetzt so eskaliert ist? ja, weil im netz einfach grundsätzlich alles eskaliert  stichwort: flamewars
kann man anscheinend einfach nicht verhindern. egal jetzt.

warum es jetzt so einen http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/319298-dayz-geschichten-usw-sammelthread.html - thread gibt, weiß keiner. einfach weil es eskaliert ist und jeder meint, er muss sich wie ein gorilla behaupten und auf den tisch haun.
auch egal!!!
weil wie gesagt eigentlich vor zwei tagen!!! schon eine lösung vorhanden war. diese da war:

1. thread = sammelthread (dieser hier) - inhalt: alles (auch bilderchen, schöne berichte - wie der letzte wieder von dark, letzplay-vids, einfach alles, außer...)
2. thread = absprachen-thread - inhalt: ("ich lieg grad in balota und brauch nen apfel" "ich spawne im buxde hude" "ich bin um zwöfl uhr dröfl im ts"...)

btw. die diskussion über die letzten 2 od. 3 seiten darüber war eigentlich komplett für die katz


----------



## -Fux- (13. Februar 2014)

X2theZ schrieb:


> das liebe ich auch so an dayz
> man ist nicht an die story der entwickler gebunden, sondern die spieler selbst schreiben die story
> 
> um jetzt dieses leidige thread-thema abzuschließen, wollte ich nochmal das ganze revue passieren lassen.
> ...



Dazu wird ab sofort hier diskutiert und abgestimmt.

Bitte nehmt teil und das Ergebniss an!

Ich hoffe damit beenden wir dieses leidige Thema ein für alle mal


----------



## X2theZ (13. Februar 2014)

öhm.... wenn du meinen post gelesen hättest, würde dir auffallen, dass es schon vor zwei tagen eine lösung gab, mit der alle zufrieden sind und diese abstimmung somit völlig unnötig macht, und KEINE antwortmöglichkeit der abstimmung mit der lösung von vor 2 tagen übereinstimmt.


----------



## shadie (13. Februar 2014)

Schön dass es schon wieder ausartet obwohl wir uns alle einig waren.

Ganz ehrlich?
Ich schreibe im PC zusammstellungsthread doch auch nicht rein wie geil es war als ich mir meinen letzten PC aufgebaut habe.
Das würde einfach keinen interessieren und die eigentliche Frage/fragen würden untergehen.

Oben hat jemand eine frage gestellt, keiner hat Sie beantwortet, warum?

Generell verstehe ich den Drang von manchen nicht, hier Texte mit knapp 900 Wörtern zu verfassen nur um Fremden Leuten zu erzählen, was man gestern Abend gemacht hat, *das fängt hier ja schon fast an wie bei Facebook.*
Die Leute aus dem TS haben das doch so oder so mitbekommen, warum noch mal alles im Thread schreiben? 
Ich will das einfach nur mal verstehen 

@ Fux: Du tust mir echt leid, du willst es beiden Seiten Recht machen, das wird aber nicht klappen, trotzdem sehr netter Zug von dir aber manche Leute wissen den AUfwand nicht zu schätzen.

Wie auch immer, da es wieder Stress gibt bin ich hier raus und werde mir meine Infos zu Dayz (falls es Fragen geben sollte) eben wo anders holen.


----------



## D4rkResistance (13. Februar 2014)

shadie schrieb:


> Oben hat jemand eine frage gestellt, keiner hat Sie beantwortet, warum?
> 
> Generell verstehe ich den Drang von manchen nicht, hier Texte mit knapp 900 Wörtern zu verfassen nur um Fremden Leuten zu erzählen, was man gestern Abend gemacht hat, *das fängt hier ja schon fast an wie bei Facebook.*
> Die Leute aus dem TS haben das doch so oder so mitbekommen, warum noch mal alles im Thread schreiben?
> Ich will das einfach nur mal verstehen



Du hast sie ebenfalls nicht beantwortet! Zu der Frage: Nein, Klebeband, hat derzeit noch keinen wirklichen Sinn und das Bayonett sieht auch bloß nett aus! 

Der "Drang" hier Texte mit über 900 Wörtern zu schreiben ist ganz einfach der, das eben gestern nur die Leute "aus der Story" im TS waren. Aber zig Kollegen wie Shicehaufen, lol2k, Maneki, Z-Star, etc. die Story nicht kennen. Und da ich sie nicht zwangsläufig jedem neu im TS erzählen möchte oder die Kollegen sie wohlmöglich gar nicht hören wollen, schreibe ich die Geschichte einfach hier rein und jeder der sie lesen möchte, liest sie. Alle anderen können ja weiterhin ihr Scrollrad nutzen!

Weiß übrigens nicht was du jetzt damit meinst, es würde hier erneut eskalieren? Das Thema ist geklärt und Punkt. Es gibt derzeit 2 Threads, aber den zweiten nutzt einfach keiner, wie man sieht, ergo ein zweiter Thread ist sinnlos. Ich finde die Regelung von X2TheZ gut. Kam nur durch cap und dergleichen anfangs nicht so rüber. Da kams eher so rüber wie: "Ihr habt Spaß an DayZ, wir nicht! Wir wollen euren "Müll nicht lesen"! Mimimi!". Aber ich finds gut so, wie es jetzt ist. Einen Sammelthread in den alles kommt, außer o.g. Situationen. Damit kann ich leben.


----------



## henderson m. (13. Februar 2014)

shadie schrieb:


> Schön dass es schon wieder ausartet obwohl wir uns alle einig waren.
> 
> Ganz ehrlich?
> Ich schreibe im PC zusammstellungsthread doch auch nicht rein wie geil es war als ich mir meinen letzten PC aufgebaut habe.
> ...


 
Ist es nicht genau das was ein Sammelthread ausmacht ? Wo man alles SAMMELN kann was das Spiel betrifft? Natürlich habe ich die Situation so mit D4rk gestern erlebt, aber andere Leute lesen diese Storys möglicherweise gerne und man kann daraus ja auch vlt. was lernen.
Ich für meinen Teil lese jede story von allen Spielern und hab dabei immer ein schmunzeln im Gesicht. Man kommt ja auch auf ideen was mach alles so anstellen kann ^^

Was ich nicht verstehen kann ist, warum ihr immer dieses geflame startet nur weil ihr diese sachen nicht lesen wollt. Dann geht doch wo anders hin und flamet nicht immer die leute zusammen die hier 1000 Wörter Aufsätze schreiben. Weil davon lebt dieser thread.


----------



## -Shorty- (13. Februar 2014)

shadie schrieb:


> Schön dass es schon wieder ausartet obwohl wir uns alle einig waren.
> 
> Ganz ehrlich?
> Ich schreibe im PC zusammstellungsthread doch auch nicht rein wie geil es war als ich mir meinen letzten PC aufgebaut habe.
> ...



Allein der Ansatz einen PC-Zusammenstellungsthread mit einem Spiele-Sammelthread zu vergleichen ist für mich der beste Beweis das hier wieder blindlings drauf los geschrieben wird.

Davon mal abgesehen geben andere User im PC-Zusammenstellungsthread auch nur Tipps und Erfahrungen die sie selber gemacht haben. So gesehen passiert da nichts anderes wie hier, nur mit anderen Inhalten. 

Ohja, voll viel Stress hier... na dann...


----------



## Jack77 (13. Februar 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> Ist es nicht genau das was ein Sammelthread ausmacht ? Wo man alles SAMMELN kann was das Spiel betrifft? Natürlich habe ich die Situation so mit D4rk gestern erlebt, aber andere Leute lesen diese Storys möglicherweise gerne und man kann daraus ja auch vlt. was lernen.
> Ich für meinen Teil lese jede story von allen Spielern und hab dabei immer ein schmunzeln im Gesicht. Man kommt ja auch auf ideen was mach alles so anstellen kann ^^
> 
> Was ich nicht verstehen kann ist, warum ihr immer dieses geflame startet nur weil ihr diese sachen nicht lesen wollt. Dann geht doch wo anders hin und flamet nicht immer die leute zusammen die hier 1000 Wörter Aufsätze schreiben. Weil davon lebt dieser thread.



Mädels, da muss ich unserem Sgt. Henderson aber Recht geben. Mir macht es auch fun die ganzen Geschichten hier zu lesen und ich fände es schade, wenn manche user sich nicht "trauen" hier ihre Erlebnisse zu posten.
Solange es noch was mit dem Spiel zu tun hat, finde ich persönlich gehört es hier rein. Ich denke auch das Terminabsprachen etc. in dem anderen Thread schnell überlesen werden (was mich aber nicht so stört, da ich das meist über den steam-chat mache)
Solange hier keiner reinschreibt was er gestern zum Mittag hatte (außer es waren Bohnen + Spaghetti Carbonara) finde ich, ist alles tutti...


----------



## D4rkResistance (13. Februar 2014)

Hahaha, ich liebe Jackfrags einfach nur! 

Ist zwarn DayZ Mod Song, aber lässt sich so auch auf die Standalone anwenden. Richtig geil! Extrem lachen musste ich am Anfang bei:

"Bad Situation....Zombies at the Firestation!" 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sS1wzdlu-WM


----------



## Luni-Tune (13. Februar 2014)

Ich frage mich, was hier passiert, wenn das Spiel mal fertig und wirklich interessant und spannend wird. Ich kann den Hype und den damit verbundenen Mitteilungsdrang hier nicht wirklich verstehen.


----------



## henderson m. (13. Februar 2014)

Luni-Tune schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, was hier passiert, wenn das Spiel mal fertig und wirklich interessant und spannend wird. Ich kann den Hype und den damit verbundenen Mitteilungsdrang hier nicht wirklich verstehen.


 
ich kann den drang nicht verstehen hier zu posten obwohl dich das spiel nicht interessiert und du unsere Mitteilungen nicht wirklich verstehst...

ich guck auch nicht in den teletubbies thread und rege mich auf wie man nur über teletubies schreiben kann.

Aber um deine frage zu beantworten:
wenn das spiel fertig ist, wird hier noch mehr geschrieben.


----------



## Joselman (13. Februar 2014)

Luni-Tune schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, was hier passiert, wenn das Spiel mal fertig und wirklich interessant und spannend wird. Ich kann den Hype und den damit verbundenen Mitteilungsdrang hier nicht wirklich verstehen.



Nenn mir ein vergleichbares Spiel zu Day Z. Richtig gibts nicht. Deswegen der Hype.

Rust, L4D, RE, Z-Day usw. usf. sind nicht vergleichbar nur weil es da auch Zombies gibt.


----------



## Mewkew (13. Februar 2014)

Luni-Tune schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, was hier passiert, wenn das Spiel mal fertig und wirklich interessant und spannend wird. Ich kann den Hype und den damit verbundenen Mitteilungsdrang hier nicht wirklich verstehen.


 
Generiert sich wohl überwiegend aus der steilen lernkurve wenn man ohne vorkenntnisse z.b aus der Mod, nach und nach besser in chernarus zurecht kommt. Sobald der lernprozess abgeschlossen ist, flaut die motivation aber stark ab. Zumindest ich habe kaum noch interesse allein durch die welt zu streifen, in der man, verglichen mit dem mod, kaum etwas machen kann. In einer gruppe macht es immer noch ordentlich spaß. Bei dem großen dev team und der finanziellen rücklagen bei bohemia, sollte es eigentlich schneller vorangehen. Mittlerweile glaube ich kaum das der beta status wie geplant ende des jahres erreicht ist, sprich alle essentielle inhalte im spiel. Das beste hoffen und abwarten ist angesagt.


----------



## Luni-Tune (13. Februar 2014)

Wenn ihr eure Sonntagsspaziergänge mit der SA schon für spannend haltet, dann solltet ihr mal diverse Arma2 DayZ Mods probieren.


----------



## -Shorty- (13. Februar 2014)

Luni-Tune schrieb:


> Wenn ihr eure Sonntagsspaziergänge mit der SA schon für spannend haltet, dann solltet ihr mal diverse Arma2 DayZ Mods probieren.


 
Die Spannung entsteht ja gerade durch den begrenzten Funktionsumfang bzw. Inhalt. In gewisser Weise fördert der momentane Zustand der Standalone sogar das Szenario von DayZ. Allerdings will ich damit nicht behaupten alles wäre supi und kann so bleiben, ein bisschen mehr von allem (Loot, Crafting, Funktionen, Zombies) muss schon noch kommen. Spannend ist es trotzdem auch jetzt schon. Vor allem seit es wieder richtig rund läuft.

PS: Werd mir Arma2 nicht extra kaufen um Mods zu spielen.


----------



## D4rkResistance (13. Februar 2014)

Luni-Tune schrieb:


> Wenn ihr eure Sonntagsspaziergänge mit der SA schon für spannend haltet, dann solltet ihr mal diverse Arma2 DayZ Mods probieren.


 
Arma 2 ein allerdings ein gravierenden Unterschied, der das ganze Spiel und auch den DayZ Mod für mich uninteressant macht. Und zwar die abgrundtief hässliche Grafik! Die geht mal gar nicht. das Spiel war vielleicht vor 5 Jahren geil. Aber jetzt nicht mehr. Arma 3 hingegen sieht schon interessanter aus. Allerdings hab ich genug von diesen sinnlosen Militärspielen ala. Battlefield. Daher ist DayZ derzeit unschlagbar.


----------



## X2theZ (13. Februar 2014)

so. jetzt mal klartext leute! das darf ja wohl nicht wahr sein. ich glaub, hier schneits krapfen!!! 
zum allerletzten mal:
anfänglich haben cap und ich kritik am thread geübt, dass hier nicht wie im chat gepostet werden soll.
mit dieser "änderung", dass posts wie "ich bin in cherno." weggelassen werden, oder wo anders gepostet werden,
waren alle einverstanden.

und jetzt kommen einige trittbrettfahrer und flamen hier herum und das nimmt kein ende!?
ja! das nehme ich mir jetzt heraus! so vermessen bin ich jetzt, dass ich behaupte, die anderen, die sich über "zu viel posten"
aufregen, nur trittbrettfahrer sind, die halt gerne flamen und haten.

@dark & henderson & konsorten
wir haben das binnen kürzester zeit vor zwei tagen schon geklärt. und das war auch gut so!
lasst euch jetzt bitte nicht mehr von irgendwelchen flamern ärgern!!!


*DAS THEMA "WAS SOLL GEPOSTET WERDEN" IST ERLEDIGT!!!!!!!!*


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (13. Februar 2014)

Lass sie doch ^^ Die Mods kümmern sich schon drum


----------



## Jogi86 (13. Februar 2014)

Ich hoff das richtige Zombi Horden bei der SA kommen, mir persönlich wird es mittlerweile etwas langweilig.


----------



## sinchilla (13. Februar 2014)

> Arma 2 ein allerdings ein gravierenden Unterschied, der das ganze Spiel  und auch den DayZ Mod für mich uninteressant macht. Und zwar die  abgrundtief hässliche Grafik! Die geht mal gar nicht. das Spiel war  vielleicht vor 5 Jahren geil. Aber jetzt nicht mehr. Arma 3 hingegen  sieht schon interessanter aus. Allerdings hab ich genug von diesen  sinnlosen Militärspielen ala. Battlefield. Daher ist DayZ derzeit  unschlagbar.


die grafik bei arma2 & dayz ist nahezu identisch leichte modifikationen aber das grobe gerüst is dasselbe.

was ich dir bei arma 3 empfehlen kann ist der mod "altis life rpg" der macht gaudi! man kann ehrlich sein geld verdienen als bulle ( auch korruption ist möglich) oder mit drogen etc. sein geld verdienen & die optik ist dayz bei weitem überlegen weil es sich bei arma 3 um die virtual reality engine 4 handelt ( arma2 bzw. dayz virtual realtiy engine 3 mit teilen der 4er version)

würde mich freuen wenn sich der ein oder andere auch das game holt (25 euro) weil ich da momentan recht allein unterwegs bin & mein großes ziel ein amoklauf zu starten noch weit weg ist ( waffen etc. müssen ja finanziert werden) & mit anderen zusammen nen coprape is glei doppelt so schön.

hier mal ein kleiner einblick ins game ( es ist wesentlich vielseitiger als dayz)ALTIS LIFE- DIRTY COPS (ARMA 3) - YouTube


----------



## Gast1668381003 (13. Februar 2014)

Jogi86 schrieb:


> Ich hoff das richtige Zombi Horden bei der SA kommen, mir persönlich wird es mittlerweile etwas langweilig.



Und wie soll man gegen die "Zombiehorden" ankommen, wenn man gerade erst neu gespawnt ist ?  

Aber im Kern gebe ich dir recht, es wird ein wenig langweilig, denn momentan läuft alles nur auf folgendes Muster hinaus, _sofern man an der Küste neu gespawnt ist_:

- Server suchen, der möglichst leer ist damit man reativ gefahrlos nach Elektro kommt
- dort nach Rucksack suchen, anschließend schnell zur Feuerwehr und nach Handfeuerwaffe + Muni + Axt schauen
- weiterlaufen, durch Cherno durchrennen und kurz danach rauf auf's Airstrip
- wenn _alle_ Türen dort _offen_ sind --> Server verlassen   
- wenn _nur ein paar_ Türen _offen_ sind, die restlichen geschlossen --> Handfeuerwaffe im Anschlag bereithalten, Puls springt auf 180, hoffen das der Gegner noch nicht die M4 geholt hat 
- wenn _alle_ Türen dort _geschlossen_ sind --> Bingo !  d.h. Waffe, Militärklamotten, Trinken und Essen und restliches Equipment zusammensuchen
- schnell wieder weg in Richtung Cherno oder nach Norden und das Spiel nimmt seinen Lauf...


----------



## D4rkResistance (13. Februar 2014)

Jogi86 schrieb:


> Ich hoff das richtige Zombi Horden bei der SA kommen, mir persönlich wird es mittlerweile etwas langweilig.


 
Langweilig? Pah! Ich wette du hast noch nicht mal 50 Spielstunden. Such dir mal ne anständige Gruppe, vorzugsweise Shicehaufen, Sinchilla, lol2k, Henderson und ich, und dann wirds so schnell nicht langweilig. Wie gesagt...ich habe jetzt nach genau einem Monat 170 Spielstunden. Und ich freue mich trotzdem jeden Abend aufs Neue auf DayZ.  Neue Inhalte sind für mich auch eher ne Belohnung, als erweiterte Inhalte. 



Nightlight schrieb:


> Aber im Kern gebe ich dir recht, es wird ein wenig langweilig, denn momentan läuft alles nur auf folgendes Muster hinaus, _sofern man an der Küste neu gespawnt ist_:
> 
> - Server suchen, der möglichst leer ist damit man reativ gefahrlos nach Elektro kommt
> - dort nach Rucksack suchen, anschließend schnell zur Feuerwehr und nach Handfeuerwaffe + Muni + Axt schauen
> ...


 
Und darin unterscheidet sich unser Muster enorm voneinander. Mein Ablauf sieht ganz anders aus:

- Server suchen der min. halb voll ist, sonst isses ja langweilig
- Großstädte entweder mit dem Ziel betreten ne niedergeschossene Leiche zu looten (viele Spieler lassen ihre Gegner ungelootet zurück) oder Großstädte komplett meiden!
- Am besten direkt über Polana und Gorka Richtung Stary laufen. Stary schnell druchlooten und am Brunnen vollsaufen
- Direkt zur Militarybase (Vybor)...kurz vorher ausloggen und 3-4 leere Server durchhoppen, um schnell an Military-Gear zu kommen
- Dann mit Kollegen treffen und ab an die Ostküste, Bambis trollen, füttern, eskotieren, beschützen, killen, etc. 
- Nach dem Tod, das gleiche Spiel von vorne!


----------



## Gast1668381003 (13. Februar 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Und darin unterscheidet sich unser Muster enorm voneinander. Mein Ablauf sieht ganz anders aus:
> 
> - Server suchen der min. halb voll ist, sonst isses ja langweilig
> - Großstädte entweder mit dem Ziel betreten ne niedergeschossene Leiche zu looten (viele Spieler lassen ihre Gegner ungelootet zurück) oder Großstädte komplett meiden!
> ...



Gute Idee, werde ich nach dem nächsten Spawn auch mal ausprobieren 

Ach übrigens:

Ich hab' langsam auch keine Lust mehr alleine auf'm Server rumzueiern uind würde mich gerne einer Truppe anschließen. Bin im Prinzip gut equipped (M4 red-dot-Visier, pristine-Helm etc., Klamotten, Proviant etc.) und stehe gerade  links neben der Felswand (Pik Kozlova) zwischen Cherno und Elektro. 

Anyone ?


----------



## D4rkResistance (13. Februar 2014)

Nightlight schrieb:


> Gute Idee, werde ich nach dem nächsten Spawn auch mal ausprobieren
> 
> Ach übrigens:
> 
> ...



Am besten einfach mal gegen 20 Uhr ins TS kommen. IP = siehe Startpost.


----------



## Mewkew (13. Februar 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Arma 2 ein allerdings ein gravierenden Unterschied, der das ganze Spiel und auch den DayZ Mod für mich uninteressant macht. Und zwar die abgrundtief hässliche Grafik! Die geht mal gar nicht. das Spiel war vielleicht vor 5 Jahren geil. Aber jetzt nicht mehr. Arma 3 hingegen sieht schon interessanter aus. Allerdings hab ich genug von diesen sinnlosen Militärspielen ala. Battlefield. Daher ist DayZ derzeit unschlagbar.



Also die grafik unterscheidet sich wirklich nur im detail, schließlich ist der base renderer komplett aus arma2 entnommen + ein paar zusätzliche parts aus arma3 und arma 3 lighting engine (die fürs geübte auga aber schon einen großen unterscheid darstellt). Die spielermodelle sehen wesentlich realistischer und plastischer aus, gefallen mir z.b sehr sehr gut. Man merkt aber auch an den typischen arma2 kinderkrankheiten (stichwort extrem schlechte cpu ausnutzung) wie nahe die 2 spiele technisch verwandt sind. Ich würde sogar nochmal ein jahr auf daisy verzichten, wenn sie das ganze komplett auf arma3 portieren, diese engine als grundgerüst ist jedenfalls zeitgemäß was cpu scaling angeht. Ob man den alten arma2 code so optimieren kann ist fraglich.

BF und Arma zu vergleichen ist auch keine gute idee, da BF ein arcadiger, schneller fps ist und arma schon immer eine simulation war, ergo viel schwerer zu erlernen und zu beherchen. In BF kann z.b jeder dödel einen heli steuern, in arma muss man das wirklich lernen, sonst kann man nicht mal abheben. Beide haben ihrer berechtigung und ihr publikum.


@Nightlight

Schließ dich doch der pcgh truppe um dark an, denke das würde ganz gut passen. Mit anderen zusammen spielen macht in jedem fall mehr spaß als allein.


----------



## sinchilla (13. Februar 2014)

> Ich hab' langsam auch keine Lust mehr alleine auf'm Server rumzueiern  uind würde mich gerne einer Truppe anschließen. Bin im Prinzip gut  equipped (M4 red-dot-Visier, pristine-Helm etc., Klamotten, Proviant  etc.) und stehe gerade  links neben der Felswand (Pik Kozlova) zwischen  Cherno und Elektro.



gut zu wissen du bist alleine unterwegs & nen red-dot könnt ich auch gebrauchen...

sag ma wiede in steam heisst & wo du aufm server bist


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (13. Februar 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> - Server suchen der min. halb voll ist, sonst isses ja langweilig
> ...
> - Direkt zur Militarybase (Vybor)...kurz vorher ausloggen und 3-4 leere Server durchhoppen, um schnell an Military-Gear zu kommen


----------



## sinchilla (13. Februar 2014)

> Ich würde sogar nochmal ein jahr auf daisy verzichten, wenn sie das  ganze komplett auf arma3 portieren, diese engine als grundgerüst ist  jedenfalls zeitgemäß was cpu scaling angeht. Ob man den alten arma2 code  so optimieren kann ist fraglich.




die engine( virtual reality 4) skaliert wesentlich besser, wenn auch nicht so gut wie die frostbite, cryengine u.v.a.. ich kann aus erfahrung (von arma 2 sagen) das dayz nicht wirklich optimiert bisher ist. mein momentaner rechner is locker 3 mal so stark/schnell wie mein damaliger aber dies resultiert keinesfalls in proportional in mehr fps.
soviel müsste doch gar nicht portiert werden es gibt doch keine wirklichen (ki-)rpg elemente oder sowas in dayz. alles was es in dayz momentan gibt, gibs ja auch in arma3 & nen zombie zu entwerfen & dem ne normale ki auf den wanst zu pressen is ne sache von minuten dann noch ein bissl loot auf der map verteilen, fahrzeuge & den ganzen schmarn gibs scho, & fertig is der lack.

wenn ich sehe wie vielfältig altis life rpg ist sollte dayz zu portieren keine hürde darstellen

mal zum weiterdenken:Arma III und DayZ | Survive DayZ

http://forums.bistudio.com/showthread.php?162013-2017-Official-Announcement!


----------



## Gast1668381003 (13. Februar 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> die engine( virtual reality 4) skaliert wesentlich besser, wenn auch nicht so gut wie die frostbite, cryengine u.v.a.. ich kann aus erfahrung (von arma 2 sagen) das dayz nicht wirklich optimiert bisher ist. mein momentaner rechner is locker 3 mal so stark/schnell wie mein damaliger aber dies resultiert keinesfalls in proportional in mehr fps.



Das Hauptproblem sind mMn die massiven Framedrops in den großen Städten, denn die stören wirklich enorm beim Aiming...



sinchilla schrieb:


> gut zu wissen du bist alleine unterwegs & nen red-dot könnt ich auch gebrauchen...
> 
> sag ma wiede in steam heisst & wo du aufm server bist



Ehhhhmmm...nee, lieber nicht


----------



## Mewkew (13. Februar 2014)

Nightlight schrieb:


> Das Hauptproblem sind mMn die massiven Framedrops in den großen Städten, denn die stören wirklich enorm beim Aiming...




Naja was denkste woran das liegt ^^ Extrem schlechtes parallesieren und scaling halt.


----------



## X2theZ (13. Februar 2014)

das ist auch meine große befürchtung:
dass hall aufs falsche "engine-pferd" gesetzt hat und die performance probleme nicht mehr in den griff zu kriegen sind.
aber ich will ja nicht den teufel an die wand malen! hoffen wir, dass das dev-team das noch hinbiegen kann.
zur not mit einem engine-update? ich hab ja null ahnung von sowas ^^ ob man eine engine in diesem stadium eines
spieles noch ändern könnte.

für den startpost - zwecks vollständigkeit: DayZ Standalone: Hotfix behebt zwei große und viele kleinere Fehler im Zombie-Survival - DayZ: Die Patch-Notes zu Update 0.34.115106
hier die deutsche übersetzung: DayZ - Hotfix-Update 0.34.115106 veröffentlicht, deutsche Patchnotes - News - GameStar.de

ich brauch eine lederjacke! jetzt!


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (13. Februar 2014)

Was blöd ist, dass die Basics fehlen: Tiere, Autos und ausreichend Loot und nicht, dass man wie Rambo auf Droge ausgerüstet ist ... das ist schon kein DayZ mehr ... viel mehr WarZ. Sowas hätte als erstes rein patched werden sollen. Dass man sich eine Grundebene aufbaut. Was bringt mir, dass ich 200.000 M4s habe, wenn ich 2min später starve, weil kein Wild rumläuft?


----------



## henderson m. (13. Februar 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Was blöd ist, dass die Basics fehlen: Tiere, Autos und ausreichend Loot und nicht, dass man wie Rambo auf Droge ausgerüstet ist ... das ist schon kein DayZ mehr ... viel mehr WarZ. Sowas hätte als erstes rein patched werden sollen. Dass man sich eine Grundebene aufbaut. Was bringt mir, dass ich 200.000 M4s habe, wenn ich 2min später starve, weil kein Wild rumläuft?


 
ich töte immer die zombies und esse ihr fleisch, da kommste gut über die runden

edith: aber net vergessen desinfection danach drinken


----------



## X2theZ (13. Februar 2014)

jo, die soundeffekte des ausweide-vorgangs eines häschens oder eines schweinchens von der mod geht mir schon ab ^^

hier noch was interessantes zum letzten hotfix (mit kurzem review-vid) February 7th: DayZ Standalone Update, Patch & Changelog | Dayz TV


----------



## DennyD123 (13. Februar 2014)

Würde mir jemand bei Problemen im Ts3 helfen oder ist der nur zum rum ziehen da? 
Ich denke das ist einfacher und ich kann alles besser erklären


----------



## henderson m. (13. Februar 2014)

ja klar, was hast du für problem ? kannst dich immer einloggen ts3


----------



## D4rkResistance (14. Februar 2014)

Maln paar der heutigen Screenshots! 

*Die Gras-Pyramide: *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Rainy DayZ: *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Henderson der Kiwikiller: *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterSax (14. Februar 2014)

hat jemand mal nen long range scope gefunden ? Man findet ja jeden mist , aber das ding ist so selten geworden -.- suche schon 2 Wochen darnach.

jemand nen tipp wo sowas Spawnen könnte ?


----------



## meik19081999 (14. Februar 2014)

MasterSax schrieb:


> hat jemand mal nen long range scope gefunden ? Man findet ja jeden mist , aber das ding ist so selten geworden -.- suche schon 2 Wochen darnach.
> 
> jemand nen tipp wo sowas Spawnen könnte ?


 
Ich habe meins mit d4rk aufm flugplatz gefunden.
Und vorgestern habe ich eins gefunden im hangar. 
Wollte ich für jemanden der es braucht mitnehmen aber natürlich musste der server restarten und somit war das scope nichtmehr in meinen inventar.
Das stimmt die sind richtig selten geworden


----------



## MasterSax (14. Februar 2014)

im großen airfield oder wie ? 

weiß jemand ob mann sich schon nen Server kaufen kann ? oder sind die Files immer noch nicht draußen ?


----------



## mMn (14. Februar 2014)

Die LRS kann man auf jedem Airfield finden. Vorallem im Tower, aber im Hangar liegt es in sehr seltenen Fällen auch. 4 von 5 habe ich im Tower gefunden und eines im Hangar.


----------



## efdev (14. Februar 2014)

MasterSax schrieb:


> im großen airfield oder wie ?
> 
> weiß jemand ob mann sich schon nen Server kaufen kann ? oder sind die Files immer noch nicht draußen ?


 
man kann schon länger server mieten oder meinst du etwas anderes ?

das problem ist die sind recht teuer und die einstellmöglichkeiten recht gering.


----------



## -Fux- (14. Februar 2014)

X2theZ schrieb:


> das ist auch meine große befürchtung:
> dass hall aufs falsche "engine-pferd" gesetzt hat und die performance probleme nicht mehr in den griff zu kriegen sind.
> aber ich will ja nicht den teufel an die wand malen! hoffen wir, dass das dev-team das noch hinbiegen kann.
> zur not mit einem engine-update? ich hab ja null ahnung von sowas ^^ ob man eine engine in diesem stadium eines
> ...



Eigentlich bin ich ja im Urlaub... Bin aber gestern und heute extra für euch eine Stunde früher aufgestanden 
Der Startpost sollte nun wieder aktuell sein, falls ich etwas vergessen habe, schreibt mir ne PN


----------



## MasterSax (14. Februar 2014)

efdev schrieb:


> man kann schon länger server mieten oder meinst du etwas anderes ?
> 
> das problem ist die sind recht teuer und die einstellmöglichkeiten recht gering.


 

welche Anbieter kommen da in frage ? habe schon mal geschaut , aber da gab es nur zum vorbestellen etc


----------



## D4rkResistance (14. Februar 2014)

MasterSax schrieb:


> welche Anbieter kommen da in frage ? habe schon mal geschaut , aber da gab es nur zum vorbestellen etc


 
Derzeit kann man zwar schon DayZ Server mieten, aber die bringen einem noch nichts, weil die Serverfiles noch nicht released wurden. Und das kann noch bis zu einem Jahr dauern. Daher ist es derzeit nicht empfehlenswert sich einen Server vorzubestellen. Wer es trotzdem tun möchte. Rock-Server.de ist'n guter Anbieter: 

https://www.rock-server.de/gameserver/dayz-standalone-server-mieten/


----------



## henderson m. (14. Februar 2014)

der klassiker.

server mieten - 30 mins passwortschutz - in die kaserne stellen - alle 2 mins server restarten - full equip - passwort entfernen - tadaaaa


----------



## mist3r89 (14. Februar 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> der klassiker.
> 
> server mieten - 30 mins passwortschutz - in die kaserne stellen - alle 2 mins server restarten - full equip - passwort entfernen - tadaaaa


 
also einfach teures serverhopping...


----------



## henderson m. (14. Februar 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> also einfach teures serverhopping...



geld spielt keine rolle.

ich sehe das eher als zeiteffektives serverhopping.


----------



## Joselman (14. Februar 2014)

Wieviel Treffer braucht man mit der Feuerwehraxt um einen Mensch zu killen? Bin gestern in einen Axtkampf verwickelt worden und es hat irgendwie ewig gedauert bis einer (ich) tot war. Ich könnte wetten ich hab den Kerl aber auch min. 5 mal getroffen.Kanns schwer sagen weil der Kampf im Treppenhaus statt fand und er immer durch die Wände geglitcht ist....

Bezüglich Server: Kann man denn schon ein PW setzen, neustarten und day only einstellen? 25,-€ wärs mir ggf. wert.


----------



## henderson m. (14. Februar 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> Wieviel Treffer braucht man mit der Feuerwehraxt um einen Mensch zu killen? Bin gestern in einen Axtkampf verwickelt worden und es hat irgendwie ewig gedauert bis einer (ich) tot war. Ich könnte wetten ich hab den Kerl aber auch min. 5 mal getroffen.Kanns schwer sagen weil der Kampf im Treppenhaus statt fand und er immer durch die Wände geglitcht ist....
> 
> Bezüglich Server: Kann man denn schon ein PW setzen, neustarten und day only einstellen? 25,-€ wärs mir ggf. wert.


 
1) Dauert relativ lange, Grundsätzlich kommt es darauf an wieviel Blut er hat - und wieviel Blut er verliert (je nach hits). Wenn er dann fast kein Blut mehr hat wird er bewusstlos. Das kann schon mal ne Minute oder so dauern.

2) Da kenn ich mich zwar nicht so genau aus, kann ich mir aber vorstellen dass dies geht. PW kann man auf jedenfall setzen. Neustarten sowieso. Bei Day only bin ich mir nicht sicher, aber nach jeden neustart hast du quasi sowieso die gesettete time (die du voreinstellst) von daher


----------



## Joselman (14. Februar 2014)

bei rock-server kann man aber nur Vorbestellen.



> Sobald die Server-Files erschienen sind, werden alle Vorbestellungen mit höchster Priorität eingerichtet



Das bringt mir dann ja jetzt gar nix.

EDIT: Gameservers alternativ aber da kostets mehr als das doppelte.


----------



## Jogi86 (14. Februar 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Langweilig? Pah! Ich wette du hast noch nicht mal 50 Spielstunden. Such dir mal ne anständige Gruppe, vorzugsweise Shicehaufen, Sinchilla, lol2k, Henderson und ich, und dann wirds so schnell nicht langweilig. Wie gesagt...ich habe jetzt nach genau einem Monat 170 Spielstunden. Und ich freue mich trotzdem jeden Abend aufs Neue auf DayZ.  Neue Inhalte sind für mich auch eher ne Belohnung, als erweiterte Inhalte.



Wette verloren  knapp über 100. 

Nur geht mir das Spiel mittlerweile wirklich auf die Nüsse denn das ist mei 6er Char der full equipt verschwindet. So wie gestern am Airfield: kurz aus dem Server raus um eine zu rauchen und als ich wieder rauf bin war ich am Meer.Natürlich wieder 5 min warten bis man auf einen anderen kann...nach einer halben stunde Server wechseln und warten wurde es mir zu blöd


----------



## mist3r89 (14. Februar 2014)

Jogi86 schrieb:


> Wette verloren  knapp über 100.
> 
> Nur geht mir das Spiel mittlerweile wirklich auf die Nüsse denn das ist mei 6er Char der full equipt verschwindet. So wie gestern am Airfield: kurz aus dem Server raus um eine zu rauchen und als ich wieder rauf bin war ich am Meer.Natürlich wieder 5 min warten bis man auf einen anderen kann...nach einer halben stunde Server wechseln und warten wurde es mir zu blöd


 
eventuell beim ausloggen am airfield getötet worden?


----------



## D4rkResistance (14. Februar 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> bei rock-server kann man aber nur Vorbestellen.
> 
> 
> Das bringt mir dann ja jetzt gar nix.
> ...



Wie bereits gesagt! Die Serverfiles wurden von Bohemia noch nicht released! Von daher gibt es derzeit ausschließlich Server zum Vorbestellen. Ab wann man seine gemieteten Server auch wirklich nutzen/starten kann, kann ich nicht sagen. Dauert aber sicherlich noch ein bisschen.


----------



## mist3r89 (14. Februar 2014)

Fänds cool mal so ein PCGH Server zu haben, wo wir dann in Zukunft unsere Base bauen können und so


----------



## Joselman (14. Februar 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Wie bereits gesagt! Die Serverfiles wurden von Bohemia noch nicht released! Von daher gibt es derzeit ausschließlich Server zum Vorbestellen. Ab wann man seine gemieteten Server auch wirklich nutzen/starten kann, kann ich nicht sagen. Dauert aber sicherlich noch ein bisschen.



DayZ Standalone Servers : Buy DAYZ Server Hosting (rental)



> DayZ Standalone Servers - Alpha Version
> Please note: These are DayZ Standalone servers with current admin ability limited to kicking users and changing the server description. For more information about the game's development cycle and upcoming features, please visit: VERIFY AGE | DAYZ



Also nicht ganz richtig. Aber gameservers ist mir zu teuer und dann kann mur leute kicken und den server umbennen. Das ist zu wenig für 50,-€ im Monat...


----------



## D4rkResistance (14. Februar 2014)

Kennt ihr die Bilder eigentlich schon? Real Life DayZ und so! xD

http://www.game-2.de/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/DayZ-Real-Life-Farm-House.jpg

http://www.game-2.de/game-2-content/bilder/dayz-real-life/dayz-real-life-water-place.jpg

http://img.gawkerassets.com/img/17wtqyr6kak07jpg/original.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/YlmWy.jpg

http://www.nestemice.eu/rs/data/2011827_nestemice_05.jpg


----------



## Joselman (14. Februar 2014)

Wurden doch 2 Entickler von Arma verhaftet weil die auch Mittärgebäude fotografiert haben. Irgendwas war da doch mal.


----------



## Mewkew (14. Februar 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> Wieviel Treffer braucht man mit der Feuerwehraxt um einen Mensch zu killen? Bin gestern in einen Axtkampf verwickelt worden und es hat irgendwie ewig gedauert bis einer (ich) tot war. Ich könnte wetten ich hab den Kerl aber auch min. 5 mal getroffen.Kanns schwer sagen weil der Kampf im Treppenhaus statt fand und er immer durch die Wände geglitcht ist....


 
Mit der axt muss man umgehen können. Feuerwehraxt benötigt genau 3 kopftreffer bis zur bewusstlosigkeit, sofern der gegner keinen kopfschutz trägt. Beim axt kampf in die ego perspektive wechseln, und leicht (ingame 5-10 cm) über die rechte schulter (das heist wenn dir jmd frontal gegenübersteht, ist es von dir aus gesehen links!) zielen, dann triffst du den kopf. Mit den fäusten natürlich direkt auf den kopf zielen, ebenfalls in der ego perspektive. Ohne kopfschutz benötigst du auch hier 3 treffer für einen knock-out. Da die wenigsten mit äxten umgehen können, wie in deinem beschriebenen fall (axt kampf dauert gefühlt 5 minuten ^^) ist es sogar relativ einfach mit fäusten dagegen zu halten. Wirst du von einem axtspieler geaggrot, fäuste nach oben, wegrennen. Wenn du ca. 30 meter zwischen dich und den gegner gebracht hast, wendest du dich ihm zu und machst dich bereit. Da es mit fäusten wesentlich einfacher ist den kopf zu treffen, wirst du die 3 nötigen schläge (4-5 bei helm) landen bevor er seine 3 benötigten hiebe abgeben kann. Wenn du sehr skilled bist ,baust du dann noch ausweichbewegungen mit den "wiggle" -tasten zwischen deinen schlägen ein.

Fast vergessen: Ganz wichtig mit der axt, nicht in die angriffsposition (standard taste -space) gehen, nimm sie einfach nur in die hand, sonst funktioniert die obene beschriebene "schulter" technik nicht!


----------



## Jack77 (14. Februar 2014)

Alles wissenschaftlich getestet! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qZD2cr-FzYg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Jack77 (14. Februar 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> Wurden doch 2 Entickler von Arma verhaftet weil die auch Mittärgebäude fotografiert haben. Irgendwas war da doch mal.


 
Hat mich grad auch Interessiert, hab folgenden Bericht gefunden:


Unter dem Vorwurf der Spionage stehen ein 28-jähriger und ein 33-jähriger Angesteller des Spiele-Entwicklers Bohemia Interactive. Das tschechische Studio ist für die knallharte Militärsimulation ARMA und die Zombie-Mod DayZ bekannt
Unerlaubte Aufnahmen von Militäranlagen

Dem Bericht der griechischen Zeitung News 247 zufolge wurden die beiden Tschechen vom griechischen Militär auf der Insel Limnos aufgegriffen. Die Entwickler führten Kamera und Camcorder mit sich, auf denen Foto- und Videoaufnahmen von griechischen Militäranlagen gespeichert waren. Angeblich sollen die Aufnahmen als Referenz für den dritten Teil der ARMA-Reihe dienen, welcher sich in dieser Gegend abspielen wird.
Entwickler befanden sich auf Urlaubsreise

Marek Spanel, CEO des tschechischen Entwicklerstudios, teilte netzwelt per E-Mail mit, dass die Verhaftung der Wahrheit entspreche. Weiter führte er an, dass die beiden Kollegen auf Limnos lediglich ihren Urlaub verbrachten und nicht zu Recherchezwecken vor Ort waren. Außerdem respektiere das Studio geltende Gesetzgebung und würde niemals illegale Wege beschreiten, um an Informationen zu gelangen, so Spanel.

Sollte es zu einer Verurteilung der beiden Spiele-Entwickler kommen, könnte das im schlimmsten Fall eine Gefängnisstrafe von 20 Jahren bedeuten, wie ein ähnlicher Fall belegt.

ARMA 3 schickt Spieler in den virtuellen Krieg auf die Insel Limnos. Seit geraumer Zeit herrschen auf den Ägäischen Inseln politische Spannungen zwischen der Türkei und Griechenland. Immer wieder kommt es zu Verletzungen des griechischen Luftraums durch türkische Kampfflieger.
Update 19. September: Weitere Details zur Inhaftierung

Bohemia Interactive stellte nun den Sachverhalt deutlicher dar. Alle Spionagevorwürfe seien haltlos, die beiden Mitarbeiter wählten Limnos als Urlaubsziel, weil die zweijährige Arbeit an ARMA 3 ihr Interesse an der griechischen Insel geweckt habe, so Bohemia. Des Weiteren heißt es, dass lediglich öffentliche Schauplätze aufgesucht wurden. Auf einem Video sehe man zwar in weiter Ferne militärische Gebäude, was aber keinesfalls beabsichtigt war.

Weiter heißt es, man habe um der Hintergrundgeschichte der im Jahr 2035 spielenden Militärsimulation ARMA 3 gerecht zu werden, die Insel stark abgeändert. Außerdem verwende der Entwickler keinerlei real vorkommende Militäranlagen im fertigen Spiel. 

Abschließend richteten die inhaftierten Spieleentwickler Buchta und Pezlar folgende Nachricht an Angehörige und Freunde:

"Die Umstände sind zwar hart, aber die Menschen, die wir hier getroffen haben, haben uns fair und korrekt behandelt. Es ist alles ein absurdes Missverständnis das sich sicherlich bald aufklärt. Wir denken hauptsächlich an unsere Familien – ihr sollt ruhig bleiben und euch keine Sorgen um uns machen. Wir hoffen euch bald wiederzusehen."


----------



## henderson m. (14. Februar 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Kennt ihr die Bilder eigentlich schon? Real Life DayZ und so! xD
> 
> http://www.game-2.de/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/DayZ-Real-Life-Farm-House.jpg
> 
> ...


 
wahnsinns fotos d4rk, u made my day!!!!

Die rote lagerhalle wo stary sobor drauf steht, alter mich hats fast vom stuhl runtergeschmissen!!!!
 Der wahnsinn    bitte mehr davon haahah
(man beachte den funkturm im hintergrund.......WAHNSINN ) !!


----------



## sinchilla (14. Februar 2014)

> Der wahnsinn    bitte mehr davon haahah


bitte schön :Related Link redirected by Onlinewelten

DayZ | Arma 2 - Gibt es Chernarus wirklich? (Karten Vergleich) - YouTube


----------



## D4rkResistance (14. Februar 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> bitte schön :Related Link redirected by Onlinewelten
> 
> DayZ | Arma 2 - Gibt es Chernarus wirklich? (Karten Vergleich) - YouTube



Alter, ich hab das grade mal mit den Satellitenbildern bei GoogleMaps abgeglichen. Das ist so krass!!! Die Orte sehen 1:1 so aus, wie in Chernarus:

*Gebt euch mal folgende Locations:*

Novy & Stary Sobor: https://maps.google.de/?ll=50.716311,14.096189&spn=0.007826,0.025706&t=h&z=16

Pustoshka: https://maps.google.de/?ll=50.713118,14.046192&spn=0.007826,0.025706&t=h&z=16

Zelenogorsk: https://maps.google.de/?ll=50.688696,14.042802&spn=0.00783,0.025706&t=h&z=16

Berezino: https://maps.google.de/?ll=50.740176,14.177513&spn=0.015643,0.051413&t=h&z=15

Gorka: https://maps.google.de/?ll=50.729895,14.13919&spn=0.007823,0.025706&t=h&z=16

Die Städte stimmen zu 60% mit denen aus DayZ überein! Ich will die Orte mal selbst besuchen, irgendwann! xD


----------



## henderson m. (14. Februar 2014)

wahnsinn nicht weit weg von mir zuhause ^^ 3 stunden mit dem zug 

ich fahr mal rüber und schieß n paar fotos ^^(außer es wartet wieder jemand mit shogtun hinterm busch auf mich....lol)


----------



## sinchilla (14. Februar 2014)

> ...außer es wartet *wieder* jemand mit shogtun hinterm busch auf mich...



is dein char gestern etwa abgelebt?


----------



## Primer (14. Februar 2014)

Ist ja lustig, dann habe auch ich mal näher an Chernarus gelebt als mir lieb sein kann (1h)


----------



## henderson m. (14. Februar 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> is dein char gestern etwa abgelebt?


 
haha ja gestern für 15mins...

d4rk, shicehaufen und ich waren in stary bisserl looten als the "men in black". dann hat shicehaufen 1 typen gespottet, ich dachte ich sah zwei...wir natürlich hin und alles fachmännisch gekillt...
Ich bin dann langsam aber sicher zur tagesordnung übergegangen und habe angefangen einen typen zu looten, da sprang plötzlich hinter mir aus dem bush noch einer mit ner shotgun und bumste mich weg. Keine ahnung die dürften doch zu dritt gewesen sein, der muss sich aber schon sehr früh dort "versteckt" haben, da wir dort eigentlich das feuergefecht hatten...Er konnte genau 2 kugeln abfeuern, danach kümmerten sich shice und d4rk um die "erledigungen". Ich spawnte dann mal fix in nizchnoye und sprintete zu meiner leiche, bin wieder fast so equipped wie vorher. nur meine 6x 60schuss mags sind alle ruined (siehe screenshot post von d4rk eine seite davor)


----------



## meik19081999 (14. Februar 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> haha ja gestern für 15mins...
> 
> d4rk, shicehaufen und ich waren in stary bisserl looten als the "men in black". dann hat shicehaufen 1 typen gespottet, ich dachte ich sah zwei...wir natürlich hin und alles fachmännisch gekillt...
> Ich bin dann langsam aber sicher zur tagesordnung übergegangen und habe angefangen einen typen zu looten, da sprang plötzlich hinter mir aus dem bush noch einer mit ner shotgun und bumste mich weg. Keine ahnung die dürften doch zu dritt gewesen sein, der muss sich aber schon sehr früh dort "versteckt" haben, da wir dort eigentlich das feuergefecht hatten...Er konnte genau 2 kugeln abfeuern, danach kümmerten sich shice und d4rk um die "erledigungen". Ich spawnte dann mal fix in nizchnoye und sprintete zu meiner leiche, bin wieder fast so equipped wie vorher. nur meine 6x 60schuss mags sind alle ruined (siehe screenshot post von d4rk eine seite davor)


 
Musst du doch nur so lange splitten bis nur noch eine kugek ruined ist.


----------



## Shicehaufen (14. Februar 2014)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Musst du doch nur so lange splitten bis nur noch eine kugek ruined ist.



Ändert nichts an der tatschte das die Magazine ruiniert sind und du diese nicht mehr mit Patronen bestücken kannst.


----------



## meik19081999 (14. Februar 2014)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Ändert nichts an der tatschte das die Magazine ruiniert sind und du diese nicht mehr mit Patronen bestücken kannst.


 
Oh ok sry habe vergeaaen das er über die magazine redet xD
War ein langer freitag heute.  Liegt wohl daran ^^


----------



## Dedde (14. Februar 2014)

mein kumpel wurde eben niedergeschossen und war ohnmächtig. habe alles versucht, saline bag, blood bag reingedrückt. und den defi habe ich probiert, aber keine funktion. wie kann man da einen zurückholen?
ok, ich hätte ne batterie für den defi gebraucht. kann man aber trotzdem nur mit dem defi jmd zurückholen?


----------



## sinchilla (15. Februar 2014)

> mein kumpel wurde eben niedergeschossen und war ohnmächtig. habe alles  versucht, saline bag, blood bag reingedrückt. und den defi habe ich  probiert, aber keine funktion. wie kann man da einen zurückholen?
> ok, ich hätte ne batterie für den defi gebraucht. kann man aber trotzdem nur mit dem defi jmd zurückholen?



ich glaube epinephrine is das effektivste gegen ohnmacht, ob der defi scho funktioniert kann ich dir nicht sagen...

ich bin mal wegen hunger in ohnmacht gefallen & freunde haben mir ordentlich essen , trinken & 2 oder 3 epis reingehauen bis ich wieder das bild der welt erblickte


----------



## Shicehaufen (15. Februar 2014)

Dedde schrieb:


> mein kumpel wurde eben niedergeschossen und war ohnmächtig. habe alles versucht, saline bag, blood bag reingedrückt. und den defi habe ich probiert, aber keine funktion. wie kann man da einen zurückholen? ok, ich hätte ne batterie für den defi gebraucht. kann man aber trotzdem nur mit dem defi jmd zurückholen?



War auch mal ohnmächtig und hab geblutet dabei. Nach etwa 2 Minuten war ich wieder da. Also Denk ich, wenn du ihn verbindest sprich Blutung stoppen, das er früher oder später wieder zu sich kommt. Im übrigen wurde ich mit einer axt niedergeschlagen und nicht angeschossen. 

Weist du denn ob dein Kumpel die kompatible Blutgruppe hatte? Soweit ich weis fällt man auch in Ohnmacht wenn man zB. eine A+ spende jemanden gibt der B- als Blutgruppe hat.

Aus diesem Grund schleppen wir immer ne Eigenblutspende im Rucksack mit uns rum damit, für den fall das wir angeschossen werden und das überleben, ein Kollege nur rein greifen braucht und es sofort anwenden kann.


----------



## D4rkResistance (15. Februar 2014)

Nochmal zwei Screenshots für euch:

*Apppffeeellll *-**



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Bambi's Paradise*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brez$$z (15. Februar 2014)

hey leute ich hab ein Problemchen, hab seit 2 Wochen nicht mehr gespielt und wenn ich jetzt mein Spiel starte, 
flieg ich im Menü oder auf dem Server nach wenigen Sekunden auf den Desktop. DayZ reagiert nicht mehr.
auf fehler überprüft und Neuinstalliert hab ich bereits, wer hat nen Tipp?


----------



## Mewkew (15. Februar 2014)

Dedde schrieb:


> mein kumpel wurde eben niedergeschossen und war ohnmächtig. habe alles versucht, saline bag, blood bag reingedrückt. und den defi habe ich probiert, aber keine funktion. wie kann man da einen zurückholen?
> ok, ich hätte ne batterie für den defi gebraucht. kann man aber trotzdem nur mit dem defi jmd zurückholen?



1. Epi
2.Defi (natürlich mit 2x9volt batterien drinn)

Davor blutung stoppen. Wenn das Blut einen bestimmten grenzwert unterschreitet (ich glaube es sind so um die 20%) ist man ewig ohnmächtig bis man eben das blut wieder aufgefüllt kriegt durch transfusion oder saline-bag. Wenn trotz allem nichts passiert, auch mal einen serverwechsel in betracht ziehen, da euer char zustand meist auf dem derzeitigen server gespeichert ist, und wir wissen alle wie träge die server teilweise reagieren ^^


----------



## RazerR92 (15. Februar 2014)

Falls jemand noch einen Gefährten sucht kann sich bei mir melden 
Bin 22 und bin praktisch täglich online  TS ist kein Problem 

einfach in Steam adden: drsheld0n


----------



## efdev (15. Februar 2014)

RazerR92 schrieb:


> Falls jemand noch einen Gefährten sucht kann sich bei mir melden
> Bin 22 und bin praktisch täglich online  TS ist kein Problem
> 
> einfach in Steam adden: drsheld0n



startpost gelesen ?


----------



## -Shorty- (15. Februar 2014)

efdev schrieb:


> startpost gelesen ?


 

Reicht eben nicht, zumal -Fux- verständlicherweise nicht instant reagieren kann um jemanden der Steamgruppe hinzuzufügen. Daher ist der Ruf nach Steam-Kontakten normal.

Dazu kommt, das der TS-Server auch mal ein anderer ist als im Startpost angegeben. Dann hilft der Startpost nur noch bedingt. Nicht immer gleich den Hammer auspacken...


----------



## efdev (15. Februar 2014)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Reicht eben nicht, zumal -Fux- verständlicherweise nicht instant reagieren kann um jemanden der Steamgruppe hinzuzufügen. Daher ist der Ruf nach Steam-Kontakten normal.
> 
> Dazu kommt, das der TS-Server auch mal ein anderer ist als im Startpost angegeben. Dann hilft der Startpost nur noch bedingt. Nicht immer gleich den Hammer auspacken...



war ja auch nicht böse gemeint der ts ist halt vorhanden einfach mal vorbeischauen oder eben etwas warten.

für sowas haben wir den kram.


----------



## D4rkResistance (15. Februar 2014)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> hey leute ich hab ein Problemchen, hab seit 2 Wochen nicht mehr gespielt und wenn ich jetzt mein Spiel starte,
> flieg ich im Menü oder auf dem Server nach wenigen Sekunden auf den Desktop. DayZ reagiert nicht mehr.
> auf fehler überprüft und Neuinstalliert hab ich bereits, wer hat nen Tipp?



*DayZ Standalone crash to Desktop on Launch / Startup*

If DayZ Standalone randomly crashes upon launching the game, ensure or try the following:

- Update your nVidia / ATI graphics drivers . Check our Technical References page for proper and official download links.
- Turn off SLI / Crossfire then start the game. See if it stabilizes DayZ Standalone performance.
- Turn off your anti-virus software before launching the DayZ Standalone, but make sure you turn it back on after playing. Make sure Windows Defender is also disabled.
- Try using only one GPU first (turn the other one off via your nVidia / ATI graphics control panel)
- Try running the game in Windowed Mode (frequently works for low-end PCs)
- Disable anti-aliasing and filtering, restart DayZ Standalone
- Disable V-sync, restart DayZ Standalone
- Disable background apps, and turn off your anti-virus software
- In Windows 7 right-click the DayZ Standalone exe file, go to the ‘Compatibility Mode’ tab and check ‘Disable Desktop Composition’



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Reicht eben nicht, zumal -Fux- verständlicherweise nicht instant reagieren kann um jemanden der Steamgruppe hinzuzufügen. Daher ist der Ruf nach Steam-Kontakten normal.
> 
> Dazu kommt, das der TS-Server auch mal ein anderer ist als im Startpost angegeben. Dann hilft der Startpost nur noch bedingt. Nicht immer gleich den Hammer auspacken...


 
Fux muss die Leute nicht hinzufügen, hinzufügen kann ihn jedes Gruppenmitglied.

Das stimmt so nicht. Das offizielle PCGH DayZ TS steht im Startpost. Das TS, was die anderen von euch gelegentlich nutzen, ist irgendein User-TS, was viele nutzen weil sie im PCGH TS keine Rechte haben. Die DayZ Gruppe wurde geschützt, damit die DayZ Leute nicht wieder von irgendwelchen Deppen beim Zocken genervt wurden. Am besten bleibt ihr einfach in der Lobby, da könnt ihr auch sprechen...und wenn ein DayZ-Mitglied online ist, dann moved der euch schon. Weiß momentan leider nicht, wer alles Rechte vergeben kann.


----------



## cap82 (15. Februar 2014)

Hatte jemand schonmal den Bug, dass er sich beim Looten die Beine gebrochen hat, und im Anschluss die Hose und alles darin ruined war?


----------



## efdev (15. Februar 2014)

cap82 schrieb:


> Hatte jemand schonmal den Bug, dass er sich beim Looten die Beine gebrochen hat, und im Anschluss die Hose und alles darin ruined war?


 

ja hatte ich letztens erst im 2.stock vom gefängnis warum ?
mein glück war das dort sogar stöcke gelegen haben.


----------



## sinchilla (15. Februar 2014)

hier mal wieder ein paar impressionen der letzten tage



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der dark hat die wirkung seiner fäuste auf dem gesicht anderer entdeckt...mit nem double knock out




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D4rkResistance (15. Februar 2014)

*Mal zwei Fragen an Brezz: *

Hattest du vor dem Crashproblem zwei Waffen im Inventar? Also zwei Primärwaffen?

Hast du mal versucht den Gamemode zu wechseln?

Weil ich hatte grade das gleiche von dir beschrieben Problem. Keine 4 Sekunden auf dem Server und zack aufm Desktop "Spiel funktioniert nicht mehr". PC Neustart hat nicht geholfen. Wechsel auf den Regular-Char (statt HC) ging ohne Probleme (keine Crashs). Ich teste jetzt was passiert bei nem anderen HC-Server. Denke aber das hat mit den zwei Waffen im Inventar zu tun, da ich seit 170h keine solche Probleme hatte und seit kurzem mit zwei Waffen rumrenne.

Edit: Wechsel auf anderen HC-Server hat das Crashen auch verhindert. Join grade wieder zurück auf den Crash-Server.

Edit2: Ok, es lag am Server! Andere Server funzen.


----------



## MasterSax (15. Februar 2014)

das crash problem haben viele leute. Abstände sind unregelmäßig von daher abwarten bis zum fix


----------



## Shicehaufen (15. Februar 2014)

Für alle denen das trübe, verregnete dayz Wetter aufs Gemüt geht. 

Dean Hall via Twitter über den Regen: 

@rocket2guns: PSA about rain in DayZ: Shadow settings on Disabled, Very Low and Low will have rain inside. On Normal and above rain not inside #DayZDaily


----------



## sinchilla (15. Februar 2014)

> Hatte jemand schonmal den Bug, dass er sich beim Looten die Beine  gebrochen hat, und im Anschluss die Hose und alles darin ruined war?


 made my day!

...und im anschluss die hose & alles darin uriniert war


aber die ursache für dein problem kann ich dir auch nicht nennen. ich kann mir nicht ma ansatzweise erklären wie das gehen könnte


----------



## cap82 (15. Februar 2014)

Naja hatte das heute als ich ne Scheune oben gelootet hab. Zum Glück hatte ich noch morphine.


----------



## D4rkResistance (15. Februar 2014)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Für alle denen das trübe, verregnete dayz Wetter aufs Gemüt geht.
> 
> Shadow settings on Disabled, Very Low and Low will have rain inside. On Normal and above rain not inside #DayZDaily



Ich zocke immer ohne Schatten (man sieht mehr, bringt FPS) und bei mir isses nur am Pissen! Werde das aber sicher nicht ändern! Die sollen einfach'n Bugfix raushauen!


----------



## SwissBullet (15. Februar 2014)

Habe heute 4 mal neu angefangen.
War auf einem Only Loot und Zombis schlagen Server.
Naja,war dann bei einer Miltärbasis im Wald im Norden und sah dann ein anderer Spieler den weg hoch kommen.
Also bin ich dann in eine andere richtung,weil ich dachte sicher ist sicher und bin 2 anderen in die Arme gelaufen.
Eigentlich wollte ich winken,doch dummerweise verwechselte ich wieder mal die taste 1(bei mir Waffe) mit der F1 taste und schon hats geknallt und tot war ich.
Beim 2.mal stürzte ich von einer Burg in die tiefe.
Das 3.mal waren die Zombis lästig und wollte sie mit dann feusten schlagen,als mich einer erwischte und so verblutete ich,da ich nie die zeit fand um mich zu versetzen,weil ständig irgendwelche Zombis hinter mir her waren.


----------



## Shicehaufen (15. Februar 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Ich zocke immer ohne Schatten (man sieht mehr, bringt FPS) und bei mir isses nur am Pissen! Werde das aber sicher nicht ändern! Die sollen einfach'n Bugfix raushauen!



Ich selbst konnte das noch nicht testen. Wie viele Frames gehender denn flöten wenn du schatten auf normal stellst?


----------



## Brez$$z (15. Februar 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> *Mal zwei Fragen an Brezz: *
> 
> Hattest du vor dem Crashproblem zwei Waffen im Inventar? Also zwei Primärwaffen?
> 
> ...



Danke für die Hilfe, aber letzt endlich war es die Aktuelle Afterburner Beta die mir da ans Bein pinkelt


----------



## mist3r89 (16. Februar 2014)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Ich selbst konnte das noch nicht testen. Wie viele Frames gehender denn flöten wenn du schatten auf normal stellst?


 Habs getestet bei mit waren es ganze 0 zwischen maximaler schatten und überhaupt kein schatten, ausser das eine welt ohne schatten blöd aussieht also kein wirklicher mehrwert bei mir erkennbar

Edit: zensuriertes wort mit blöd ersetzt^^


----------



## Shicehaufen (16. Februar 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Habs getestet bei mit waren es ganze 0 zwischen maximaler schatten und überhaupt kein schatten, ausser das eine welt ohne schatten blöd aussieht also kein wirklicher mehrwert bei mir erkennbar  Edit: zensuriertes wort mit blöd ersetzt^^



Ich hab gestern Abend mal versucht. Hatte schatten immer auf low, als ich das auf normal gestellt habe, hatte ich plötzlich 5 Fps mehr xD.

Entweder wars Henderson oder sinchilla der da meinte das Schatten unterhalb von normal settings von der gpu gestemmt werden und ab normal von der CPU. 

Hab mich dann aber auch für Schatten aus entschieden aus Performance gründen.


----------



## cap82 (16. Februar 2014)

Ich hglaube es ist eher anders rum.
Alles über Normal wird von der GPu berechnet, alles darunter von der CPU.


----------



## mist3r89 (16. Februar 2014)

cap82 schrieb:


> Ich hglaube es ist eher anders rum. Alles über Normal wird von der GPu berechnet, alles darunter von der CPU.


Würde ich aucg meinen, würde erklàren wieso ich kein unterschied merke, die cpu ist halt am anschlag die graka nicht. Kanns bei wunsch aber nochmals genau testen mit diversen aufzeichnungsprogramme


----------



## Learcor (16. Februar 2014)

Ich versteh das mit den Grafikeinstellungen sowieso nicht so recht. Zwischen High und Very High z.B. scheint sich bei mir gar nix zu tun. Laufen alle beide mit genau der selben FPS-Rate.


----------



## Shicehaufen (16. Februar 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Würde ich aucg meinen, würde erklàren wieso ich kein unterschied merke, die cpu ist halt am anschlag die graka nicht. Kanns bei wunsch aber nochmals genau testen mit diversen aufzeichnungsprogramme



Bei mir ist's anders herum. Gpu Anschlag (570 gtx) und 4770K langweilt sich.


----------



## MasterSax (16. Februar 2014)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Bei mir ist's anders herum. Gpu Anschlag (570 gtx) und 4770K langweilt sich.


 
dito


----------



## sinchilla (16. Februar 2014)

hm...bei mir dümpelt cpu & gpu gleichermaßen rum, jeweils bei 60-70%. hoffe das da noch ordentlich optimiert wird & nicht soviel hardwarepotenzial verschenkt wird. die unterschiede in den fps zwischen sehr hoch & sehr niedrig liegen nicht mal bei 20 irgendwas stimmt da nicht.


----------



## -Fux- (17. Februar 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> hm...bei mir dümpelt cpu & gpu gleichermaßen rum, jeweils bei 60-70%. hoffe das da noch ordentlich optimiert wird & nicht soviel hardwarepotenzial verschenkt wird. die unterschiede in den fps zwischen sehr hoch & sehr niedrig liegen nicht mal bei 20 irgendwas stimmt da nicht.


 
Ich habe mich noch nicht besonders umfangreich mit der Performance bzw. der Skalierung von DayZ beschäftigt, könnte mir aber vorstellen dass bei dir die CPU bremst. Ich denke nicht das DayZ von 6 Threads profitiert, und da die Leistung der FX CPUs pro Thread (Kern) relativ gering ist...
Ich habe einen i5 2400@3,8 Ghz und meine 7950@1100Mhz wird ausgelastet (über 90%).

Anmerkung: So wr es vor dem letzten Patch, habe schon 2 Wochen nicht mehr gezockt (momentan nicht Zuhause).


----------



## Joselman (17. Februar 2014)

Rucksack selber bauen:

Seil + Sack

Crafting Courier Bag & Backpack // DayZ Standalone - YouTube

Mit wodden sticks noch erweiterbar. Werde das heute mal ausprobieren.


----------



## sinchilla (17. Februar 2014)

> Ich habe mich noch nicht besonders umfangreich mit der Performance bzw.  der Skalierung von DayZ beschäftigt, könnte mir aber vorstellen dass bei  dir die CPU bremst. Ich denke nicht das DayZ von 6 Threads profitiert,  und da die Leistung der FX CPUs pro Thread (Kern) relativ gering ist...
> Ich habe einen i5 2400@3,8 Ghz und meine 7950@1100Mhz wird ausgelastet (über 90%).
> 
> Anmerkung: So wr es vor dem letzten Patch, habe schon 2 Wochen nicht mehr gezockt (momentan nicht Zuhause).


ja aber ich will nicht mal wieder schnell 300 euro fürne intel cpu mit board rauskloppen. der fx is erst ein paar monate alt  & wär auch eig. nen intel geworden aber der passt immer nur mit gewalt auf den amdsockel somit hab ich mich für nen fx entschieden in anderen spielen wie bf3/4 merke ich auch nicht wirklich ne limitierung solange ich 60fps+ habe isses mir egal ob der limitiert. vergleiche mit anderen, in dayz, die nen intel am start haben ( xeon waren vorhanden aber nicht weltbewegend).

ich glaube in elektro isses latte ob man nen 4770er oder ne fx-cpu hat weil über 30fps kommen wohl die wenigsten mit anständigen grafikeinstellungen. & auf low tu ich mir das spiel sicher nicht an, da der zuwachs an performance die bescheidene optik nicht rechtfertigt. zumal die 7970 eig. nicht so große probs haben sollte...die meisten anderen games nimmt sie ja auch mit leichtigkeit. bloß für dayz so nen upgrade erscheint mir nicht sinnvoll...zumal momentan der unterschied zwischen high-end intel & nem crappie fx nicht so enorm ist das es sich lohnt.


----------



## henderson m. (17. Februar 2014)

In ner alpha über neue hardware zu sprechen ist wie die reifenwahl für motorradfahrer auf glatteis.


----------



## -Shorty- (17. Februar 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> In ner alpha über neue hardware zu sprechen ist wie die reifenwahl für motorradfahrer auf glatteis.


 
Schlechtes Beispiel^^ LINK

Recht haste trotzdem.


----------



## Robonator (17. Februar 2014)

Oh man, ich hab in der Nacht tatsächlich geträumt ich würd nördlich von Kamenka im Wald nen haufen Fahrzeuge und Helikopter finden, alle funktionstüchtig und vollgetankt


----------



## Mewkew (17. Februar 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> ja aber ich will nicht mal wieder schnell 300 euro fürne intel cpu mit board rauskloppen. der fx is erst ein paar monate alt  & wär auch eig. nen intel geworden aber der passt immer nur mit gewalt auf den amdsockel somit hab ich mich für nen fx entschieden in anderen spielen wie bf3/4 merke ich auch nicht wirklich ne limitierung solange ich 60fps+ habe isses mir egal ob der limitiert. vergleiche mit anderen, in dayz, die nen intel am start haben ( xeon waren vorhanden aber nicht weltbewegend).
> 
> ich glaube in elektro isses latte ob man nen 4770er oder ne fx-cpu hat weil über 30fps kommen wohl die wenigsten mit anständigen grafikeinstellungen. & auf low tu ich mir das spiel sicher nicht an, da der zuwachs an performance die bescheidene optik nicht rechtfertigt. zumal die 7970 eig. nicht so große probs haben sollte...die meisten anderen games nimmt sie ja auch mit leichtigkeit. bloß für dayz so nen upgrade erscheint mir nicht sinnvoll...zumal momentan der unterschied zwischen high-end intel & nem crappie fx nicht so enorm ist das es sich lohnt.




An deiner 7970 liegst sicher nicht, schaut man sich an was andere spiele an optik auf den bildschirm zaubern, mit wesentlich mehr fps bei so einer karte. Die cpu effezienz von daisy ist einfach bescheiden, wurde ja schon oft genug gesagt. Ne alpha dient auch zur performance verbesserung bzw. optimierung, deshalb sollte sehr wohl darüber geredet, oder diskutiert bzw. gestritten werden. Es ist nicht umsonst eines der größten themen (eigentlich fehler-report) auf der offiziellen daisy feedback seite. Wenn man sich dann anschaut an was statt dessen gerade geschraubt wird (wetter das den char beeinflusst), ist es schon etwas frustrierend.

@Chilla
Objekte auf very low solltest du def. machen. Es bringt am meisten fps zuwachs und an die optik (die low poly modelle werden einfach später gegen die high poly getauscht) gewöhnst du dich sehr schnell. Mit 30fps würd ich mir daisy nicht antun, sehe ja gerade in der experimental bei 60 spielern auf der karte, wie unspielbar das bei solchen frameraten ist.


----------



## -Fux- (17. Februar 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> ja aber ich will nicht mal wieder schnell 300 euro fürne intel cpu mit board rauskloppen. der fx is erst ein paar monate alt  & wär auch eig. nen intel geworden



Ich wollte hier niemandem eine neue CPU aufschwatzen 
Wollte dir nur sagen woran es liegt dass deine Hardware nur zu 60-70% ausgelastet wird 

Die FX an sich sind ja auch nicht schlecht, solange die Software passt.


----------



## sinchilla (17. Februar 2014)

> Oh man, ich hab in der Nacht tatsächlich geträumt ich würd nördlich von  Kamenka im Wald nen haufen Fahrzeuge und Helikopter finden, alle  funktionstüchtig und vollgetankt


wenn du reis trocken, spaghetti kalt isst & nach äxten suchst solltest du professionelle hilfe in anspruch nehmen



> Ich wollte hier niemandem eine neue CPU aufschwatzen
> Wollte dir nur sagen woran es liegt dass deine Hardware nur zu 60-70% ausgelastet wird
> 
> Die FX an sich sind ja auch nicht schlecht, solange die Software passt.



was hast du mir denn anzubieten?

in anwendungen is der 6350er auf höhe mit nem 4570er von intel, leider sind games sone "anwendung" die er nicht so mag...

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/CPU-H...ssoren-Test-Bestenliste-AMD-und-Intel-675663/

wenn ich nen 2500k inna bucht fürn hunni schiesse & nen board für ca. 80 euro & den auf 4-4.5 ghz prügele hab ich wohl erstma länger ruhe...weil games sind die "anwendung" die mein rechner am meisten macht & beim rest is mir der performanceunterschied egal


----------



## -Fux- (17. Februar 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> wenn du reis trocken, spaghetti kalt isst & nach äxten suchst solltest du professionelle hilfe in anspruch nehmen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe meinen 2400er (ohne offenen Multi) Ende Januar 2011 gekauft, hab ihn zwar übertaktet, aber trotzdem ist das ein gutes und vor allem langlebiges Stück Hardware für mich  Bisher hat quasi immer die Grafikkarte limitiert, mittlerweile "versorgt" er die dritte Karte, und ratet mal was den FPS meistens den Riegel vorschiebt... richtig, die Grafikkarte 

Edit: Da du ja gefragt hast was ich anzubieten habe, ich hab noch ein MSI P67 Board hier rumliegen, für 25€ kannste das Teil haben


----------



## Mewkew (17. Februar 2014)

Fux, mag sein das intel schon einen teilweise deutlichen vorteil bei der spieleleistung im CPU limitierten bereicht (sprich grafik auf lowest, 1024x768 etc.) hat, sobald du aber in heutigen standard settings sprich full hd und etwas eyecandy spielst, liegt der unterschied meist nur bei 5-10% (ja es gibt natürlich ausnahmen wo es stark abweicht ..). Auch auf meinem 3570k oder einem echten, modernen intel 6 kerner der auf 4,5 ghz geprügelt ist, läuft das spiel bzw, die engine einfach nicht so wie man es von einem heutigen programm erwartet. Ändern die nichts gehöriges an dem arma2 gerüst in daisy, würde ein upgrade auf intel kaum was bringen.


----------



## -Fux- (17. Februar 2014)

Ich glaub ich werde hier falsch verstanden, es war nie meine Absicht Intel hervorzuheben geschweige denn AMD schlecht zu machen 
Ich habe selbst AMD FX in diversen Rechnern von Freunden und Familie verbaut, ganz einfach weil sie gut sind!

Ich wollte lediglich versuchen zu erklären warum man mit einem FX 6-Kerner eine so geringe Auslastung hat (trotz potenter Grafikkarte).

Ich betone nochmal, *ich will hier niemandem eine neue (Intel-) CPU aufschwatzen* 

Ganz im Gegenteil, niemand sollte wegen einer schlecht performenden Alpha aufrüsten


----------



## mist3r89 (17. Februar 2014)

habs gleich nochmals getestet^^
GPU 99% CPU 25-30%

Hab vorhin also Bockmist erzählt^^
und Berenzino heute mit 25 fps??? vorgestern warens noch >40?


----------



## Jack77 (18. Februar 2014)

Wat treibste schon wieder in Berenzino? komm nach Cherno


----------



## mist3r89 (18. Februar 2014)

Jack77 schrieb:


> Wat treibste schon wieder in Berenzino? komm nach Cherno


 
bin ich doch^^ aber aufm weg nach elektro war ich doch durch Berenzino


----------



## Jack77 (18. Februar 2014)

Ach sorry, hab verpeilt das es ein post von gestern war. dachte das wär aktueller stand.
Dann bis später im ts ..


----------



## D4rkResistance (18. Februar 2014)

Ich hab gestern wieder schön DayZ gesuchtet und nen dummen Prison-Hopper  mit "Shicehaufen" gekillt. Anschließend die neueste Folge von "The  Walking Dead" auf FOX HD gesehen (die bringen die mit deutscher Synchro  24h nach der US-Ausstrahlung). War wieder richtig episch.  

*Achja, lasst  uns mal ne Liste machen! Woran sieht man, dass man zuviel DayZ gespielt /  TWD geguckt hat?  *

- Man träumt nachts von DayZ / TWD! (Robonator, und ich  ebenfalls schon öfters)  

- Man guckt nach, wo in seinem Wohnort das  nächste Polizeirevier und der nächste Militärstützpunkt ist und wie man  dort am schnellsten hinkommt (hab ich grade wirklich getan! )  

- Man macht sich Gedanken darüber wie man sich in einer  Zombieapokalypse verhalten würde. Wo Waffen besorgen? Wo  verbarrikadieren? etc. | Mein Masterplan: Axt aus'm Keller holen, Auto  klauen, zum Polizeirevier fahren oder notfalls laufen, entweder Pistole  ausm Waffenschrank holen oder sie nem Zombie-Bullen abnehmen, dann  weiter zur Militärbasis fahren da vollständig ausrüsten (Sturmgewehr,  Munition, Militärkleidung, Nahrung etc.) und anschließend in nem  Supermarkt verbarrikadieren.  

 - ...(bitte Liste ergänzen)

PS: Liegt das Militärequipment im Reallife eigentlich auch einfach ungesichert in den Barracken rum?  Oder wo bekommt man das genau her? 
War leider nie beim Bund. xD


----------



## mist3r89 (18. Februar 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern wieder schön DayZ gesuchtet und nen dummen Prison-Hopper mit "Shicehaufen" gekillt. Anschließend die neueste Folge von "The Walking Dead" auf FOX HD gesehen (die bringen die mit deutscher Synchro 24h nach der US-Ausstrahlung). War wieder richtig episch.  Achja, lasst uns mal ne Liste machen! Woran sieht man, dass man zuviel DayZ gespielt / TWD geguckt hat?  - Man träumt nachts von DayZ! (Robonator, ich ebenfalls schon öfters)  - Man guckt nach, wo in seinem Wohnort das nächste Polizeirevier und der nächste Militärstützpunkt ist und wie man dort am schnellsten hinkommt (hab ich grade wirklich getan! ) - Man macht sich Gedanken darüber wie man sich in einer Zombieapokalypse verhalten würde. Wo Waffen besorgen? Wo verbarrikadieren? etc. | Mein Masterplan: Axt aus'm Keller holen, Auto klauen, zum Polizeirevier fahren oder notfalls laufen, entweder Pistole ausm Waffenschrank holen oder sie nem Zombie-Bullen abnehmen, dann weiter zur Militärbasis fahren da vollständig ausrüsten (Sturmgewehr, Munition, Militärkleidung, Nahrung etc.) und anschließend in nem Supermarkt verbarrikadieren.   - ...(bitte Liste ergänzen)



Die ersten 100 schritte auslassen, eine falle im supermarkt aufstellen und einen vollgerüsteten dark looten die neuerdings eine spitzhcke als gesichtsschmuck hat


----------



## D4rkResistance (18. Februar 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Die ersten 100 schritte auslassen, eine falle im supermarkt aufstellen und einen vollgerüsteten dark looten die neuerdings eine spitzhcke als gesichtsschmuck hat


 
Goddamn Bandits!


----------



## sinchilla (18. Februar 2014)

> *Achja, lasst  uns mal ne Liste machen! Woran sieht man, dass man zuviel DayZ gespielt /  TWD geguckt hat?  *


-die regularspieler versuchen sich im reallife in der 3rd person zu sehen

-man hebt sämtlichen müll auf der entfernt auf etwas essbares deutet

-man zieht nur noch tarnkleidung an

-das standartinventar im rucksack besteht aus nem dosenöffner & medikit

-man zuckt zusammen wenn man das öffnen einer dose hört & nicht zuordnen kann 

-man erwartet ein zombiegeräusch beim anblick eines hasen

-man füllt leere plastikflaschen an nem see oder ähnlichem wieder auf

-man läuft nur noch an waldkanten von einer tanne zur nächsten entlang 

-beim anblick eines fremden will man intuitiv auf ihn schiessen

-wenn jemand bewusstlos am boden liegt schaut man was man in seiner kleidung & dem rucksack finden kann

-man meidet das meer & große städte

-man hat angst davor leitern hochzuklettern

ach ja & das wichtigste! man isst nur noch kalte speisen aus der dose sowie cornflakes & reis trocken


----------



## Jack77 (18. Februar 2014)

hehe Chilla, sehr geil...

weniger zocken sollte man auch wenn man..
- wenn man den Briefträger morgens mit "friendly?!" begrüßt...!
- wenn man versucht 4 große Dosen Bohnen in ne Jeans zu bekommen..
- wenn der ( 4 Zentner schwere) Praktikant grunzt wie n Zombie und man schon auf "dumme" Gedanken kommt...
- wenn man anfängt stundenlang auf ner Bahnschiene zu joggen....


Edit: ich muss weniger zocken....O.o


----------



## mist3r89 (18. Februar 2014)

- sich vorstellt wie die Menschen um ein rum aussehen würden als Beisser
- Die Milchpulver essen habt ihr noch vergessen
- Wenn ihr ein Zimmer betritt, als erstes immer schaut wo und wie viele Notausgänge sind
- Ihr in der Nacht aufwacht und 3x nachschaut ob alle Fenster und Türen geschlossen sind
- Ihr nach der Arbeit an den örtlichen Feuerwehr Magazin vorbei fahrt und davon schwärmt wie viel loot da drin noch wäre, weil die Türen noch geschlossen sind.
- Jeder Passant auf der Strasse als gemein gefährlichen Bambie betrachtet


----------



## henderson m. (18. Februar 2014)

-wo rauf kletter um nen besseren spawnpunkt zu erhalten (direkt in der arbeit^^)


----------



## mist3r89 (18. Februar 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> -wo rauf kletter um nen besseren spawnpunkt zu erhalten (direkt in der arbeit^^)


 
naja vermutlich machst du das aber auch nur ein mal^^

edit: Kannst ja mal eins von den Passanten auf der Strasse fragen ob sie dich fressen^^

AHH:
- Wenn du stolperst oder jemand in der Nähe sich verletzt, zerreist du dein Tshirt in 2 hälften um die Wunde abzudecken und nervst dich das du kein alkohol bei dir trägst


----------



## D4rkResistance (18. Februar 2014)

So, jetzt bin ich nochmal dran:

- du in der Stadt auf Passanten zu gehst, sie fesselst und sie zwingst verrottete Früchte / Alkohol / Desinfektionsmittel zu sich zu nehmen.
- du beim Einkaufen nur noch Konservendosen, Milchpulver und Reis kaufst.
- du jedes Mal, wenn du einen weiteren Gegenstand in die Hand nehmen willst, den vorigen fallen lässt.
- du deine Kumpels und Arbeitskollegen aufforderst nur noch mit schwarzer Mütze rumzulaufen, um sie von "Feinden" unterscheiden zu können.
- du mit dem Essen / Trinken solange wartest, bis du Blut verlierst.
- du in der Bahn beim Vordermann im Rücksack wühlst.
- du nach dem Schlafen auf einmal nackt am Strand aufwachst.
- deine neuste Anschaffung ein 80-Liter-Outdoor-Rucksack ist.
- du vom Silo springst, wenn deine Freunde zu weit weg sind.
- du dir Blut abnehmen lässt und dieses immer bei dir trägst.
- du nach Osten rennst, um ans Meer zu kommen (könnte ein bissl dauern bei vielen xD).
- du mit ner Axt schlagend gegen ne Wand springst, um durchzuglitchen.
- du in Schulen nach ner SKS oder Mosin suchst.
- du dich vor dem Schlafengehen erstmal hinsetzt, wieder aufstehst, wieder hinsetzt, bis der 30-sekündige Combatlog-Schutz vorbei ist.
- du bei jedem parkenden PKW versuchst den Kofferraum zu öffnen, um an Loot zu kommen.
- du Polizisten aufforderst, dass sie sich mal ne Primärwaffe zulegen sollen.
- du nach Tschechien fährst, um die Landschaft mit Chernarus abzugleichen. (irgendwann mache ich das xD)

Und das wohl wichtigste überhaupt:

- du bei ner echten Zombieapokalypse tatsächlich überlebst.


----------



## Shicehaufen (18. Februar 2014)

-zu Beginn erstmal alle Taschenlampen wegschmeißt.

-alles essbare ausm Kühlschrank auf dem Boden zu verteilen.  

-erstmal zum New Yorker oder h&m um seine Klamotten zu tauschen welche pristin sind.  

-man anfängt seinen Rucksack als Investory zu bezeichnen. 

-man sich ständig fragt wann neuer kontent kommt.  

-beim Anblick der Zombies denkt:"man, wie auf Arbeit"  

-man probiert durch irgendwelche tweaks die Weitsicht und FOV zu erhöhen.   

Mehr fällt mir spontan nicht ein.

Edit: hab mich gestern dabei erwischt wie ich meinem Kollegen am liebsten zur Begrüßung auf die fresse geboxt hätte! xD (kann aber auch andere gründe Haben als dayz.


----------



## Jack77 (18. Februar 2014)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Edit: hab mich gestern dabei erwischt wie ich meinem Kollegen am liebsten zur Begrüßung auf die fresse geboxt hätte! xD (kann aber auch andere gründe Haben als dayz.


 
solange du nicht anfängst mit dem Oberkörper nach rechts und links zu wackeln... -alles easy


----------



## -Shorty- (18. Februar 2014)

- wenn man trinkt wie ein Loch und nie pinkeln muss

- nur noch mit erhobenen Fäusten durch die Gegend rennt


----------



## Joselman (18. Februar 2014)

- wenn man Stöcke sammelt weil man sich ja ein Bein brechen könnte.


----------



## henderson m. (18. Februar 2014)

lol alter wtf


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (18. Februar 2014)

-wenn ich nicht weiß, worum es geht   haha


----------



## Learcor (18. Februar 2014)

WTF geht denn hier ab!?!?

Ihr kleinen Psychos.....^^


----------



## Robonator (18. Februar 2014)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...elthread-dayz-standalone-261.html#post6172571
Hier bitte ich erspare dir mal eine Seite zurück zu blättern und die Augen zu öffnen.


----------



## D4rkResistance (18. Februar 2014)

Leider ist unser heutiges Fun-Video missglückt, da der Teamviewer (den ich gestern genutzt habe, um nem Freund zu helfen) meine Mikrofoneinstellungen zersiebt hat und ich das Video mit nem 100er Pegel aufgenommen habe. Dadurch ist meine Stimme absolut übersteuert und das ganze Video für'n Ar**h! Hab es also wieder gelöscht. Schade! Wir wollten eigentlich demonstrieren, ob die "leichte Schutzweste" .45er Patronen aushält. Im Video hatten wir das ganze dann lustig dargestellt. Der Kollege war sofort am Bluten nach einem Schuss und die Weste direkt ruiniert! Das Video wäre der Oberknaller geworden und hätte garantiert ordentlich Klicks bekommen. Leider war meine Stimmspur absolut nicht mehr zu gebrauchen und Nachvertonen oder Weglassen wäre auch bescheuert gewesen. Daher hab ich heute leider kein Video für euch. Hätte ich Teamviewer nicht auf der SSD installiert gehabt, hätte ich das Programm wahrscheinlich auf der höchsten Sicherheitsstufe totgeschreddert. Verf***te Software! Zum Glück hab ich's rechtzeitig bei nem 2-minüten Video gemerkt. Wie wäre ich ausgetickt, wenn mir das bei nem 30- oder 60-minütigem Video passiert wäre. 

*Als Trostpflaster habe ich für euch noch einen Screenshot:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Ich werde mir jetzt aus Frust lustige DayZ-SA-Videos auf Youtube angucken, um mich wieder aufzumuntern.


----------



## Shicehaufen (18. Februar 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Leider ist unser heutiges Fun-Video missglückt, da der Teamviewer (den ich gestern genutzt habe, um nem Freund zu helfen) meine Mikrofoneinstellungen zersiebt hat und ich das Video mit nem 100er Pegel aufgenommen habe. Dadurch ist meine Stimme absolut übersteuert und das ganze Video für'n Ar**h! Hab es also wieder gelöscht. Schade! Wir wollten eigentlich demonstrieren, ob die "leichte Schutzweste" .45er Patronen aushält. Im Video hatten wir das ganze dann lustig dargestellt. Der Kollege war sofort am Bluten nach einem Schuss und die Weste direkt ruiniert! Das Video wäre der Oberknaller geworden und hätte garantiert ordentlich Klicks bekommen. Leider war meine Stimmspur absolut nicht mehr zu gebrauchen und Nachvertonen oder Weglassen wäre auch bescheuert gewesen. Daher hab ich heute leider kein Video für euch. Hätte ich Teamviewer nicht auf der SSD installiert gehabt, hätte ich das Programm wahrscheinlich auf der höchsten Sicherheitsstufe totgeschreddert. Verf***te Software! Zum Glück hab ich's rechtzeitig bei nem 2-minüten Video gemerkt. Wie wäre ich ausgetickt, wenn mir das bei nem 30- oder 60-minütigem Video passiert wäre.   Als Trostpflaster habe ich für euch noch einen Screenshot:  <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=718874"/>  PS: Ich werde mir jetzt aus Frust lustige DayZ-SA-Videos auf Youtube angucken, um mich wieder aufzumuntern.




WTF? Das war so schön inszeniert . Jetzt sieht niemand meine tolle Bibel xD und wie Henderson noch die letzte Ölung verpasst habe. Schade.


----------



## henderson m. (19. Februar 2014)

ach so ein mist. aus solch kurzen videos werden helden geboren ^^
war alles einfach zu episch .... die kirche im hintergrund, shicehaufen mit der bibel nebenan, zstar wie er auf mich schießt, und wie meine uniform einfach bei einerm schuss komplett kaputt wird. traum video ..... SCHADE


----------



## Shicehaufen (19. Februar 2014)

Wir brauchen eine neue pristin Weste und müssen unbedingt ein take 2 davon machen. Nur leider ist die Überraschung nun nicht mehr gegeben :-/


----------



## D4rkResistance (19. Februar 2014)

Joa, ich ärgere mich auch immer noch wahnsinnig darüber. Son Mist, ey! 

Neu aufnehmen ist auch blöd, weil wir schon wissen was passiert. Könnten das Video höchstens so aufnehmen, das wir zwar wissen was passiert, aber wir es gern nochmal zeigen möchten. Außerdem könnten wir dann nochmal nen balistischen Test mit dem Helm starten. 

Aber ich bezweifle das wir ne neue Press Vest finden. Außerdem brauchen wir ne Testperson, der es egal ist, ob sie stirbt. Achja, haben ja Henderson.  Fehlt nur noch die Weste! xD


----------



## mist3r89 (19. Februar 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Joa, ich ärgere mich auch immer noch wahnsinnig darüber. Son Mist, ey!
> 
> Neu aufnehmen ist auch blöd, weil wir schon wissen was passiert. Könnten das Video höchstens so aufnehmen, das wir wissen was passiert, aber wir es gern nochmal zeigen möchten. Außerdem könnten wir dann nochmal nen balistischen Test mit dem Helm starten.
> 
> Aber ich bezweifle das wir ne neue Press Vest finden. Außerdem brauchen wir ne Testperson, der es egal ist, ob sie stirbt. Achja, haben ja Henderson.  Fehlt nur noch die Weste! xD


 
naja für so ein guter Zweck leb tret ich schon gerne mal ab^^vielleicht wehr ich micht aber auch^^ XD


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (19. Februar 2014)

So habe mal einen Live stream am laufen mit einen Kumpel:
http://www.twitch.tv/crimsonhc69


----------



## D4rkResistance (19. Februar 2014)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> So habe mal einen Live stream am laufen mit einen Kumpel:
> Twitch


 
Da werdet ihr Mittags aber nicht allzu viele Zuschauer bekommen. Die meisten sind in der Schule oder am Arbeiten.  Abends wäre sowas sicherlich sinnvoller. Wieso seid ihr eigentlich nicht arbeiten?


----------



## mist3r89 (19. Februar 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Da werdet ihr Mittags aber nicht allzu viele Zuschauer bekommen. Die meisten sind in der Schule oder am Arbeiten.  Abends wäre sowas sicherlich sinnvoller. Wieso seid ihr eigentlich nicht arbeiten?


 
Was braucht man um einen Live Stream zu amchen? finde die idee eigentlich mega cool^^
Könnte man so was wie eine Learnübung aufnehmen für solche die das Spiel noch nicht haben, live ungeschnitten und so... dann kann sich jeder mehr vom Spiel vorstellen, und vielleicht so entscheiden ob das Spiel gekauft wird oder nicht. Das ganze wird dann vielleicht geschnitten auf spannende szenen hochgeladen?


----------



## McLee (19. Februar 2014)

Seit dem Wochenende auch die Standalone am Start, gestern aber erst dazu gekommen zu zocken.

Erstes "Leben" gleich mal 3 Dosenfutter gefunden .... aber nichts zum öffnen .... an Hunger gestorben ... Ihr kennt das ....


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (19. Februar 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Da werdet ihr Mittags aber nicht allzu viele Zuschauer bekommen. Die meisten sind in der Schule oder am Arbeiten.  Abends wäre sowas sicherlich sinnvoller. Wieso seid ihr eigentlich nicht arbeiten?


 
jETZT HAT ES SICH GELOHNT EXTEM SPANNT GERADE !!!
http://www.twitch.tv/crimsonhc69


----------



## Jack77 (19. Februar 2014)

McLee schrieb:


> Seit dem Wochenende auch die Standalone am Start, gestern aber erst dazu gekommen zu zocken.
> 
> Erstes "Leben" gleich mal 3 Dosenfutter gefunden .... aber nichts zum öffnen .... an Hunger gestorben ... Ihr kennt das ....


 
Dann Willkommen bei uns..
wenn du mal Jungs mit Dosenöffner suchst, komm ins TS 
Ps. du kannst Dosen aber auch mit vielen verschiedenen Gegänständen öffnen, (Axt, Säge, Schraubenzieher etc..)


----------



## henderson m. (19. Februar 2014)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> jETZT HAT ES SICH GELOHNT EXTEM SPANNT GERADE !!!
> Twitch


 
also bei mir und meiner 100mbit leitung hängt der stream alle 10 sekunden...schade hätt gerne bisschen zugeguckt. aber da muss "twitsch" wohl mal an ihren severn arbeiten. Bist du Österreicher ? du klingst so wie wir ^^


----------



## mist3r89 (19. Februar 2014)

in einem Zombie Gebiss stecken und dann irgendwie den Kinn auf die Strasse donnern, dann kann der zombie nicht mehr beissen und die Dose ist geöffnet

Was mir irgendwie noch eingefallen ist, beim schauen von WD:

Wär doch irgendwie cool, wenn die Leichen der zombies nicht verschwinden, bzw wenn die Zombies nur durch Hirnzertrümmerung sterben würden Ausserdem könnten leichen von toten Spielern nach einer Weile als Zombies auferstehen (ausser bei Kopfschusstote^^) dann würde die möglichkeit bestehen ein Zombie zu looten schliesslich tragen wir es alle in uns


----------



## Jack77 (19. Februar 2014)

jo, fände ich auch cool, aber ich denke das wird aus Performance-Gründen nicht realisierbar sein...
Son Zombie mister würd ich auch gern mal das lrs klauen...


----------



## mist3r89 (19. Februar 2014)

was meinst du, können wir auch mal so was streamen bzw aufnehmen?
könnte das schon mal probieren, sollte von der Verbindung bzw PC Leistung schon klappen 

Müsste einfach wissen was ich dazu brauch


----------



## ryzen1 (19. Februar 2014)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> jETZT HAT ES SICH GELOHNT EXTEM SPANNT GERADE !!!
> Twitch


 
Extrem spannend wie der Stream nicht funktioniert ja ^^



mist3r89 schrieb:


> was meinst du, können wir auch mal so was streamen bzw aufnehmen?
> könnte das schon mal probieren, sollte von der Verbindung bzw PC Leistung schon klappen
> 
> Müsste einfach wissen was ich dazu brauch


 
Twitch.TV | How to broadcast PC games


----------



## D4rkResistance (19. Februar 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Was braucht man um einen Live Stream zu amchen? finde die idee eigentlich mega cool^^
> Könnte man so was wie eine Learnübung aufnehmen für solche die das Spiel noch nicht haben, live ungeschnitten und so... dann kann sich jeder mehr vom Spiel vorstellen, und vielleicht so entscheiden ob das Spiel gekauft wird oder nicht. Das ganze wird dann vielleicht geschnitten auf spannende szenen hochgeladen?



Also Livestreamen ist relativ easy. Du benötigst lediglich eine Streamingsoftware wie "XSplit" oder "Open Broadcaster Software" und eine Streamingplattform wie Twitch.tv oder Justin.tv. Die live aufgezeichneten Videos werden dann mittels einem API, etwa 30 Sekunden zeitversetzt auf die entsprechende Plattform gestreamt. Also ist es eigentlich kein "Live"-Stream sondern nur ein relativ aktuelles Gameplay. Dennoch nutzen dieses viele Let's Player, um langweilige 2-stündige Aufnahmen interessant wirken zu lassen. 

Andernfalls müsste man wahrscheinlich 6 Stunden aufnehmen, um spannende 2 Stunden Videomaterial zu haben. Würde man nur zwei Stunden am Stück aufnehmen und das Endprodukt so hochladen, könnten die Zuschauer ja einfach vorspulen und müssten sich nicht die vollen zwei Stunden antun. Dies ist u.a. ein Vorteil dieser "Livestreams". Aber letztlich halte ich von Livestreams eh nicht sonderlich viel, da kann man lieber ein sinnvolles Video aufnehmen und bei Youtube hochladen.


----------



## henderson m. (19. Februar 2014)

noch ein paar random screens von paar sessions mit den buddies




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D4rkResistance (19. Februar 2014)

@Henderson: Ihr alle mit eurem FXAA! Ich finde DayZ sieht damit viel zu unnatürlich & überschärft aus. Versuch doch mal SMAA "Hoch" als Einstellung zu nehmen. Finde ich um Längen besser. Dann sehen auch deine Screenshots nicht so "überschärft" aus.


----------



## sinchilla (19. Februar 2014)

> noch ein paar random screens von paar sessions mit den buddies


 auf bild 3 lebte mein char noch bis ich wenige stunden später auf äusserst mysteriöse weise im wald verblichen bin sowie 3 oder 4 andere von uns. sehr merkwürdig wie uns dieser sniper durch so ein dichtes blätterdach sehen konnte...er hatte sicher kein aimbot (darauf soll battleye auch sehr empfindlich reagieren) aber nen wallhack schliesse ich mal nicht aus. da brauch man niemand sehen wenn einem in form eines vierecks auf dem blätterdach der gegner darunter angezeigt wird.

ich hoffe das entwickelt sich nicht wie war-z bzw. infestation zu nem cheaterparadies wo es quasi normal ist das man cheatet weil es ja alle machen...somit wurde das fast game zerstört bevor es überhpt zum release kam


----------



## henderson m. (19. Februar 2014)

Ich habs ganz gern sehr scharf, umso schwammiger umso schwerer erkenne ich ob feind oder freund  
Werds aber dann mal ausprobieren...
Bin übrigens grad am regular spielen falls jemand zufällig früher von der arbeit kommt...


----------



## Shicehaufen (19. Februar 2014)

Ey guckt mal. Hab ne frische Kiwi gelootet xD.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sinchilla (19. Februar 2014)

> Ey guckt mal. Hab ne frische Kiwi gelootet xD.


 und nen apfel...aber der könnte vergiftet sein wenn der so lecker aussieht

@dark, danke für den tip mit dem edge smoothing! kostet ja quasi keine performance aber sieht wesentlich besser aus!

ich verstehe nicht wer da die einteilung für post processing ausgesucht hat auf höchster stufe siehts aus als würde man 7 dioptrien haben. ich habs auf sehr niedrig alles drüber is dermaßen unscharf da kommt man sich wie nen maulwurf vor.

is euch mal aufgefallen das wenn man terrain auf "sehr niedrig " stellt es gar kein gras mehr gibt das is ja mal ein absolut mieser vorteil! das sollten die mal schnell patchen! das finde ich bei bf3/4 wesentlich besser gelöst da kann man sich nur sehr wenig vorteil verschaffen indem man absichtlich die einstellungen runter dreht. wenns drum geht 60fps+( das wäre ja ein traum in chernogorsk ) zu haben weil der rechenschieber zu langsam die pixel schubst seh ich das noch ein aber um sich vorteile zu verschaffen is mal ziemlich lame


----------



## -Shorty- (20. Februar 2014)

ICH WILL KÜHE (UMSCHUBSEN) ! 

Oder wie bei TWD 2 Zombiehasen als Begleiter. Das wär was.


----------



## mMn (20. Februar 2014)

Wo ist denn momentan die Wahrscheinlichkeit am höchsten ein ACOG für das M4 zu finden? Nach mehrstündiger Ingamesuche habe ich lediglich ein "worn" RV1 und ein "badly damaged" M68 gefunden. Auch alle Versuche mir eines zu schießen waren erfolglos...


----------



## meik19081999 (20. Februar 2014)

mMn schrieb:


> Wo ist denn momentan die Wahrscheinlichkeit am höchsten ein ACOG für das M4 zu finden? Nach mehrstündiger Ingamesuche habe ich lediglich ein "worn" RV1 und ein "badly damaged" M68 gefunden. Auch alle Versuche mir eines zu schießen waren erfolglos...


 
Es könnte sein das ich noch ein acog habe.
Wenn du willst können wir tauschen.
Was würdest dz bieten?


----------



## henderson m. (20. Februar 2014)

Komisch ich finde soviel acogs dass ich mich jedesmal ärgere dass es keine kiwi ist oder handschuhe oder so...


----------



## mMn (20. Februar 2014)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Es könnte sein das ich noch ein acog habe.
> Wenn du willst können wir tauschen.
> Was würdest dz bieten?


Wichtig wäre noch zu sagen, dass ich es für für meinen HC Char brauche. Tja, keine Ahnung was du brauchen könntest...5,56 Munition habe ich reichlich, und von zwei 60 Magazinen könnte ich mich auch trennen.

@henderson: Dein Glück würde ich gerne haben.


----------



## sinchilla (20. Februar 2014)

> Komisch ich finde soviel acogs dass ich mich jedesmal ärgere dass es keine kiwi ist oder handschuhe oder so...




man möchte das was man am dringendsten brauch...er scheint auf jeden fall satt zu sein & du nicht


----------



## meik19081999 (20. Februar 2014)

mMn schrieb:


> Wichtig wäre noch zu sagen, dass ich es für für meinen HC Char brauche. Tja, keine Ahnung was du brauchen könntest...5,56 Munition habe ich reichlich, und von zwei 60 Magazinen könnte ich mich auch trennen.
> 
> @henderson: Dein Glück würde ich gerne haben.


 
Oh schade.
Habe das acog nicht aufm hc :/
Ansonsten hätte ich gegen essen getauscht ^^


----------



## mMn (20. Februar 2014)

Schade, hätte lecker reis mit Thunfisch gegeben.


----------



## efdev (20. Februar 2014)

mhh ich freu mich schon auf das kochen dann spiel ich mit meinem regular char nur noch koch.


----------



## sinchilla (20. Februar 2014)

> mhh ich freu mich schon auf das kochen dann spiel ich mit meinem regular char nur noch koch.


225 qm idylle. alle haben sich lieb, rauchen solche seltsamen schultüten ähnlichen zigaretten & trinken fleissig die letzten krasnostavvorräte weil der selbstgebrannte kürbisschnaps noch reifen muss...
sobald man ins beschauliche svetlolarsk kommt, riecht man schon vom weitem durchgegartes fleisch, bereits draussen vor der alten kaschemme sieht man reichlich abgehangenes zombie- & bambifleisch & am sonntag gibs als festtagsschmaus auch mal nen überfahrenen hasen...hoppala ich bin geschätze 453 patches in gedanken voraus

btw. da kommt mir ne idee...wäre doch geil wenn man speisen vergiften könnte...dann lässt man mal sein lager ne weile ausser augen & wenn man wieder kommt hat man was zum looten hab leider noch keine bunten frösche bei den teichen entdecken können...


----------



## efdev (20. Februar 2014)

kann man gerne genauso ins spiel einbauen


----------



## D4rkResistance (21. Februar 2014)

*@Henderson & Shicehaufen:* Ich bin echt die ganze Zeit schon am überlegen, ob ich unseren Waffen-Trick mal dokumentieren sollte. Ich weiß, wir wollten den nicht öffentlich bekanntgeben, zwecks Eigenvorteil und ggf. anschließendem Hotfix durch Bohemia, aber ich denke, das so ein Video extrem viele Leute ansprechen und aufklären würde. Außerdem fühle ich mich lieber bei dem Gedanken, das es keiner, bzw. alle können, als wenn es alle nach und nach erfahren und ausnutzen, so wie wir. Wenn wir dazu ein Video machen, würde ich es anschließend direkt mit ins DayZ-Bugforum stellen, dann wird es spätestens nach dem nächsten Patch nicht mehr machbar sein. Ich will hier nicht soviel spoilern, die Leute, die es betrifft wissen schon wovon ich rede. Lasst das mal heute Abend im TS bequatschen. Das wird sicherlich eh irgendwann gefixt, da kann man's auch jetzt öffentlich bekanntgeben!?

Btw: Die Exklusivrechte dafür liegen bei Shicehaufen und mir, weil wir dieses zuerst entdeckt haben. Ich will hier keine Postings sehen, bevor wir das Thema nicht im TS angesprochen und ausdiskutiert haben. Alle die darüber bescheid wissen kommen heute Abend einfach mal ins TS. Wir wiegen Pro und Contra ab und entscheiden dann, ob wir gemeinsam ein "Aufklärungsvideo" drehen oder ob wir auf das Thema nicht weiter eingehen.

*Mal was anderes:*

Habt ihr die neue Patch-News schon gelesen?
DayZ News - Nächster DayZ-Patch wird noch einige Wochen auf sich warten lassen


----------



## Brez$$z (21. Februar 2014)

hey how, sorry wenn ich vllt was Frage was schonmal aufgetaucht ist. Aber ich habe jetzt nicht alles hier verfolgt, war ja auch viel OT ect bei.

Das Combatlogging nicht mehr geht ist gut, aber was bringt es wenn ich nach einem Tag auf einen Server geh und 3 Minuten warten soll ?! 
Warum kann ich mich des öfteren nicht mehr Hinlegen oder Knien?
Außerdem empfinde ich die Performance schlechter als vor einigen Wochen.

Könnt ihr mich mal auf den neusten Stand bringe?


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (21. Februar 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> ...Die Exklusivrechte dafür liegen bei Shicehaufen und mir, weil wir dieses zuerst entdeckt haben...


 
Klingt nach Weapon Duping... das gabs schon in der MOD und da gibts auch in der SA Videos bei youtube zu


----------



## sinchilla (21. Februar 2014)

> Warum kann ich mich des öfteren nicht mehr Hinlegen oder Knien?


wenn man die fäuste hoben hat kann man dies nicht mehr. das wurde auch reingepatched m.m.n. nervt mich selbst weil es auch oft verpeile

@dark ich kenne dieses "problem" seit geraumer zeit ( habe es selbst aber noch nie angewandt) & es gibt dafür auch entsprechende medien welche dies kommunizieren. also wenn jemand daran interesse hat wird er dies herausfinden unabhängig davon ob wir dies hier bzw. in nem entsprechenden video nochma publizieren.

btw. glaube ich auch das es dean längst bewusst ist ( der hat auch internet )& das mangelnde loot seit den letzten patches eine folge dessen ist. weil das eig. problem schwerer zu bekämpfen ist als es scheint.


----------



## Shicehaufen (21. Februar 2014)

@D4rk. Erstmal wegen gestern und so, ich hab jetzt das ganze we Frühschicht deshalb war ich auch nicht mehr on gestern Abend.

Und wegen dem Bug würd ich behaupten, who cares. Wenn das wirklich bekannt ist können wir das halten wie ein Dachdecker. Da es dir aber möglicherweise eine menge Klicks bescheert und du davon profitieren kannst mit deinem chnl bin auch dafür. 

Denn solange noch kein loot respawnt bin ich auch der Meinung und folge dem Motto: "Not macht erfinderisch". Dafür ist es ja eben auch "nur" ne alpha. 

Eigentlich ist's nur fair das zu nutzen da ich persönlich auch schon 3 mal durch bugs einfach tot umgefallen bin. Sei es durch ne Leiter, ne Treppe oder eben auch ein mauerspallt.

Ich werd gegen 2000 noch für ne Stunde on kommen.


----------



## henderson m. (21. Februar 2014)

ich seh das alles total locker. 

jeder soll das machen was ihm spaß macht. punkt aus

mach ruhig das video, sicher ne gute werbung. sollte aber als "info-video" rüberkommen ^^


----------



## D4rkResistance (22. Februar 2014)

Hallo liebe PCGH'ler
Hallo liebe DayZ'ler,
Hallo liebe Bambis,

ich habe heute ein paar Updates für euch!

Als erstes möchte ich euch unsere heutigen Screenshots zeigen. Ich finde da sind jede Menge lustige dabei:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Des Weiteren haben wir uns heute mal mit einigen Spielern in der Kirche versammelt, um einen gemeinsamen Gottesdienst...ach was rede ich da, alles Quatsch...wir haben uns in der Kirche versammelt, um euch den "Weapon Duplicate Bug" zu demonstrieren. Dieser Bug bietet grade Bambis einen enormen Vorteil, da sie sich nicht stundenlang neu ausrüsten müssen, sondern sich einfach ihre "Wunschwaffe" von einem Kollegen aussuchen und der Kollege diese dann für sie "craftet" (dubliziert).

Das Ganze läuft dann wie folgt ab:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJxBpAYmjrA


----------



## sinchilla (22. Februar 2014)

schöne bilder dark! hast du das letzte bearbeitet oder bekommt man solche lichtverhältnisse in "natura" hin?

btw. die main von pcgh is bei mir seit gestern die ganze zeit down ?!

hier auch mal ein paar bilder welche sehr schön das dynamische wetter einfangen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Learcor (22. Februar 2014)

Kurze Frage: Da gabs doch diesen Bug mit den Spraydosen. Also wenn man z.B. die Mosin angemalt hat, hatte die nur mehr eine Kugel platz. Gibts den Bug noch und wie siehts mit einer M4 aus?
Nicht, dass ich das dann mache und nur mehr eine Kugel in die M4 machen kann...


@D4rkResistance und sinchilla
Nette Bilder und das Video ist auch gut gelungen.


----------



## D4rkResistance (22. Februar 2014)

Learcor schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Da gabs doch diesen Bug mit den Spraydosen. Also wenn man z.B. die Mosin angemalt hat, hatte die nur mehr eine Kugel platz. Gibts den Bug noch und wie siehts mit einer M4 aus?
> Nicht, dass ich das dann mache und nur mehr eine Kugel in die M4 machen kann...



Der Munitions-Bug der Mosin wurde schon mit dem letzten Patch behoben. Die M4 konnte man auch vorher problemlos anpinseln, bzw. die Teile. Die komplette Waffe auch erst seit dem letzten Patch.


----------



## Learcor (22. Februar 2014)

Achso, das hab ich gar nicht mitbekommen. Dann werd ich das bei nächster Gelegenheit machen.

Danke für die schnelle Antwort D4arkResistance!


----------



## borni (22. Februar 2014)

Warum ist eigentlich ein Charakter nicht Servergebunden? Ich mein dieses Serverhopping ist doch brutal nervig und könnte damit je unterbunden werden. Wer auf einen anderen Server wechselt muss eben mit einem neuen Charakter anfangen.


----------



## semimasta (22. Februar 2014)

Greets @ all!

War echt lustig mit euch gestern Abend!

Bambi-Preisboxen mit Henderson,
Hinterhalt auf dem Sniper Hill bei Elektro,
Items bewachen und plötzlicher Server Restart,
Fotosession mit den "Village People"...

freu mich aufs nächste mal!

Cya Yakup


----------



## se7Ro (22. Februar 2014)

hallo zusammen

habe ebenfalls seit kurzem die DayZ Standalone und auch 2 Fragen:

1.) Ich suche eine aktive und lustige Truppe der ich mich anschließen kann. Meine letzte war nicht so toll, nur am flamen und auch sonst sehr unangenehme Atmo bei denen 

2.) Hab derzeit ein AMD X6 1055T und eine GTX460, 8GB Ram.. ich weiß das Arma3/DayZ nicht die besten Engines haben und noch in der Alpha stecken, aber würde da ein Upgrade etwas bringen, da es bald eh fällig wäre? Mittelklasse GPU wie die GTX460 und ein i5 oder würde das auf DayZ/Arma bezogen nichts bringen derzeit?

danke (Y)


----------



## Mewkew (23. Februar 2014)

se7Ro schrieb:


> hallo zusammen
> 
> habe ebenfalls seit kurzem die DayZ Standalone und auch 2 Fragen:
> 
> ...




Hi,

also zum einen ist arma3 engine nicht gleich aram2 engine, es gibt da schon deutliche vorteil was die cpu auslastung angeht auf seiten der arma3 engine. Leider hat sich rocket aber damals für die arma2 als basis entschieden, von daher läuft es selbst mit einem enthusiasten system nicht mal annähernd wie man es annehmen sollte. Ein upgrad auf eine moderne architektur würde klar was bringen, vorallem ein cpu upgrade. Aber so richtig rund wird daisy damit immer noch nicht rennen. Arma3 hingegen kannst du super vernünftig spielen mit nem i5 und einer geforce 580 oder radeon 6900.


----------



## D4rkResistance (23. Februar 2014)

Mein Gott, hab ich grade Tränen gelacht! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jzq34Y9A23Q


----------



## Shicehaufen (23. Februar 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Mein Gott, hab ich grade Tränen gelacht!   <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jzq34Y9A23Q">YouTube Link</a>



Naja. So witzig fand ich's nicht unbedingt, ich frag mich nur wie der Typ in Elektro den so lange ertragen konnte? So viel wie der gelabert hat hätt ich bestimmt 3 mal abgedrückt xD


----------



## D4rkResistance (23. Februar 2014)

Ich musste halt einfach wegen 2 Szenen extrem lachen. 

Nr. 1: "Hey Oscar!" "No, i'm not Oscar, i thought ur name is Oscar!?" "No, i'm Bob, what's your name?" "Ohh, hey Bob, i'm Oscar! 

Nr. 2: "Gerry! Hey Gerry, wait! GERRY? GERRY?" ... "Gary? I'm not Gary!" *wtf* "Ohh, who are you?" "I'm Jay-Z!"...


----------



## henderson m. (23. Februar 2014)

Klassischer tag als dayz bambi lol


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. Februar 2014)

moin,

könnte bitte jemand umbringen? Bin im schiff über lumber mill und habe beide beine gebrochen und komme nicht mehr raus -.-

bin auf dem ts 93.90.180.186 wegen serverabsprache. loot darf die person behalten.

LG


----------



## sinchilla (23. Februar 2014)

> moin,
> 
> könnte bitte jemand umbringen? Bin im schiff über lumber mill und habe beide beine gebrochen und komme nicht mehr raus -.-
> 
> ...



bleib einfach liegen du wirst früher oder später verdursten


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. Februar 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> bleib einfach liegen du wirst früher oder später verdursten


 
naja ich lieg dort jetzt schon fast eine stunde  das zieht sich ja


----------



## Learcor (23. Februar 2014)

Du liegst da jetzt eine Stunde und es ist noch kein anderer Spieler vorbei gekommen?
Ich treffe beim Schiff eigentlich immer Leute....
Ansonsten einfach einen anderen Server nehmen mit möglichst vielen Leuten drauf.


----------



## sinchilla (23. Februar 2014)

> naja ich lieg dort jetzt schon fast eine stunde  das zieht sich ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gut ding brauch weile. wenn du ne waffe hast kannst du ja mal gelegentlich schiessen um andere " anzulocken" die dann den rest erledigen

hast du noch viel zu essen? dann is ALLES! bist du brechen musst dann bist du recht schnell dehydriert

oder hast du medizinischen alkohol? ich habe gelegentlich welchen dabei & gebe aus wohltätigkeit dem einen oder anderem bambi nen schlückchen...wenn du die ganze flasche auf ex trinkst sollte sich dein problem recht schnell von selbst lösen


----------



## SwissBullet (23. Februar 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> Klassischer tag als dayz bambi lol


 
Ja wenn ich nach einem Ableben wieder von vorne beginne,mache ich manchmal auch so blödsinn,man hat ja eigentlich nichts zu verlieren.
Je mehr gute ausrüstung,je mehr Paranoid wird man und vermutet hinter jeder ecke die schlimmste bedrohung.


----------



## se7Ro (23. Februar 2014)

hallo 

wollte nochmal nachfragen ob ich mich einem trupp anschließen kann?  

Hab auch TS3 


Und joa heute bin ich zum Northwest airfield gerannt, hab knapp 45 Min von Berenzino gebraucht, da ich mich trotz Karte auf 2. Monitor verlaufen hab.. angekommen hab ich eine M4 gefunden + ein paar andere Sachen
Wollte dann den Server wechseln und zack standen 2 Leute neben mir, zielen schon auf mich und ich brülle panisch "Friendly friendly friendly" ins Mikrofon  Waren sogar deutsche Spieler, sind dann weggegangen und ich hab mich wieder beruhigt


----------



## Hardwarelappen (23. Februar 2014)

Moin mein System wie unten in Signatur angegeben, kommt nur auf sehr niedrige Fps.

Kann ich die Performance irgendwie verbessern. Anfangs war mir die eklige Grafik (hatte wirklcih alles auf Low) egal, aber nun hätte ich doch gerne ein wenig was fürs Auge, was sich mit Fps vereinbaren lässt.

Gibt es sone Sammlung zu hilfreichen Dingen?
Gibt ja öfter mal:

1. Steam-Startoptionen
2. DayZ-Dateien verändern/ergänzen
3. Ingame-Einstellungen (Grafik) die nur Leistung fressen aber auf die man verzichten kann, bzw. was ist bis zu welchem Grad gut.

MfG


----------



## D4rkResistance (23. Februar 2014)

Nabend Jungs,

hab ein neues Screenshots-Update für euch! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Shorty- (23. Februar 2014)

War lustig, leider keinen feindlichen Kontakt.


----------



## mist3r89 (24. Februar 2014)

Hey seit dem neusten Update von Nvidia, werkelt die Karte nciht mehr mit 100% bei Dayz und dümpelt immer so um die 70% Auslastung, was die Frames praktisch in den keller wirft....
Bei der Stadt im NO Svetjoetc. hab ich in der Regen zwischen 25-35 Frames draussen, Gestern hatte ich Drops bis 10 und dann etwa Konstante 18-20 NICHT SPIELBAR....
Dasselbe in Berenzino und beim Airstrip...

Musste Runterskalieren auf 1080p und alle Texturen und Details auf Niedrig stellen um spielen zu können. Hat jemand anderes auch das Problem? Liegt es wirklich am Treiber, oder vielleicht wo anders bei mir?
Interessanterweise, hat der Treiberupdate das SLI deaktiviert... Hab ich aber auch erst bemerkt, als ich das obligatorische 3D Mark gestartet habe nach dem Update^^


----------



## D4rkResistance (24. Februar 2014)

Wo ist das Problem? Dann reinstalliere doch einfach den letzten Nvidia-Treiber und schau, ob das die Probleme behebt. Ich nutze derzeit noch den 332.21 von Anfang Januar und habe keinerlei Probleme mit DayZ. Läuft so beschissen wie immer! 

*Edit: Dean Hall verlässt das Projekt um die Standalone-Version von DayZ! O.o 
http://www.onlinewelten.com/games/d...t-projekt-bohemia-interactive-ruecken-125288/*


----------



## X2theZ (24. Februar 2014)

WTF!?

klingt jetzt irgendwie nach einer 50:50-chance.
entweder hat sich hall von dayz abgewandt, weil er erkannt hat, dass er aufs falsche engine-pferd gesetzt hat und bohemia interactive nimmt sich der dayz-entwicklung an und beschert uns einen zeitnahen release der retail-version,
oder dayz bleibt für immer eine alpha 

dass sich dayz nicht in die richtung entwickelt hätte, die er sich vorgestellt hat, ist doch die pure ausrede!
wenn sich eine alpha so reißend verkauft, kann das im nachhinein nur ein bullshit-statement sein.
"jetzt haben millionen mein spiel gekauft - aber wenn ich so drüber nachdenke: eigentlich wollt ich es ganz anders machen" .... ja genau... 
und das mit den berichten an den publisher is auch eine ausrede. 
zumal es klar ist, dass die wissen wollen was in welchen zeiträumen passiert, da die vorangegangene entwicklungszeit schon lang genug dauerte. man will sich da als publisher wahrscheinlich auch absichern, um nicht ein projekt mitzufinanzieren und am ende (nach jahren) ohne retail-titel dazustehen.


----------



## sinchilla (24. Februar 2014)

> *Edit: Dean Hall verlässt das Projekt um die Standalone-Version von DayZ! O.o
> http://www.onlinewelten.com/games/da...uecken-125288/*



na da bin ich ja mal gespannt wie sich das nun entwickelt...entweder gar nicht mehr oder posi- bzw. negativ. die meldung kommt (zumindest für mich) ja sehr überraschend...nich das der rest des teams nun auch noch abgesägt wird ( mit der alpha hat man ja schließlich den ein oder anderen taler verdient)...oder ne portierung auf die virtual reality engine 4 ( was ich ja sehr begrüßen würde)


----------



## mist3r89 (24. Februar 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem? Dann reinstalliere doch einfach den letzten Nvidia-Treiber und schau, ob das die Probleme behebt. Ich nutze derzeit noch den 332.21 von Anfang Januar und habe keinerlei Probleme mit DayZ. Läuft so beschissen wie immer!
> 
> *Edit: Dean Hall verlässt das Projekt um die Standalone-Version von DayZ! O.o
> DayZ - Dean Hall verlässt das Projekt*


 
BOah klingt übel.... Gefällt mir überhaupt nicht.... Ich tendiere leider zur 50:50 das es zeitnah eine retail-version geben wird die aber verbugged sein wird wie eine Alpha...


----------



## Shicehaufen (24. Februar 2014)

Oo. Das ist warscheinlich die Schattenseite davon dass sich die alpha so gut verkauft hat. Da kann man wirklich gespannt sein wie es weiter geht mit dayz sa


----------



## sinchilla (24. Februar 2014)

hier nochma ne ausführlichere quelle

DayZ Standalone - Dean Hall verlässt Bohemia wohl zum Jahresende - News - games-news.de


----------



## OLLIWOOD65 (24. Februar 2014)

Ist heute schon der 01. April?


----------



## Agallah (24. Februar 2014)

Hatte er das nicht letzten Monat in einem Interview schon angedeutet, allerdings ohne einen festen Zeitpunkt zu nennen?


----------



## Learcor (24. Februar 2014)

Naja bis Jahresende sind ja noch ein paar Monate. Wenn das Entwicklerteam hinter der DayZ SA gleich bleibt, denk ich mir, dass das da am Ende ein ganz nettes Spiel bei rauskommt. Sollte Bohemia das Ding trotzdem gegen die Wand fahren gibts einen schönen Shitstorm. 
Ich finds gut, dass Hall das macht was ihm spaß macht und wo sein Herzblut dranhängt. Würde ich es schaffen eine super Mod rauszubringen und meinem Unternehmen einen recht guten Geldsegen zu bescheren, wäre ich auch etwas stinkig, wenn mir dauernt auf die Finger geschaut wird. Ein bisschen vertrauen in seine Mitarbeiter wäre wünschenswert...
Außerdem, wenn die neuen Spieleideen von Hall genau so gut werden wie DayZ hat das Ganze vielleicht ja auch sein Gutes.

Aber erstmal abwarten und Kaffee trinken...


----------



## D4rkResistance (24. Februar 2014)

Hier einige Kommentare von Dean Hall zum Thema:

Dean Hall to leave Bohemia and step down as leader of DayZ at the end of the year : dayz

Die *rot unterlegten* Kommentare sind von ihm (rocket2guns)!

*Edit:* Jungs, könnt euch alle beruhigen. Es ist lange nicht so schlimm, wie es die Presse wieder darstellt. *

"To be fair... the most  important element of the story is that I am continuing to work on DayZ  for the rest of the year, and more if required.
  While I have outlined this intention before,  it's better that everyone knows my intention now, all the "drama" and  panic comments... and then in a week nobody will give a crap and we're  back to normal."


"Yes I can work from home.
  But I cannot lead a fifty++ person project from home 
  However, in a year's time the game will be mostly feature complete  and it could be very unfair to whoever leads the development from this  point if I am heavily involved, even just at a PR level - because I will  eclipse that person."*


----------



## efdev (24. Februar 2014)

ist mir egal ob der hall da ist oder nicht hauptsache es wird weiterentwickelt.


----------



## Joselman (24. Februar 2014)

> Prague isn't my home, I've stayed here one and half years longer than I planned so far, in the end I'll have been away for three years when I planned to be away six months. I don't speak czech, for starters! That's not easy and not fun



3 Jahre Prag ohne ein Wort Tschechisch zu sprechen. Logisch das er da nicht bleiben möchte....


----------



## Mewkew (24. Februar 2014)

Hardwarelappen schrieb:


> Moin mein System wie unten in Signatur angegeben, kommt nur auf sehr niedrige Fps.
> 
> Kann ich die Performance irgendwie verbessern. Anfangs war mir die eklige Grafik (hatte wirklcih alles auf Low) egal, aber nun hätte ich doch gerne ein wenig was fürs Auge, was sich mit Fps vereinbaren lässt.
> 
> ...




Hardwarelappen, ehrlich ich weis nicht warum ich das allein hier jetzt zum dritten mal machem muss. 1. Startpost des threads checken 2. Google verwenden 3. Etwas mehr eigeninitiative zeigen bitte

Starparamter: -noSplash -noPause -world=empty -cpuCount=4 -exThreads=6 -maxMem=16384

DayZ Config (computer/dokumente/dayz/dayz.cfg) folgendes ändern: GPU_MaxFramesAhead=1; GPU_DetectedFramesAhead=1;
DayZ Profile (computer/dokumente/dayz/deinpcnamedayzprofile) folgendes ändern: mouseSmoothing=0; sceneComplexity=200000; shadowZDistance=100;

InGame settings: Texturen auf very high (man du hast ne graka die das locker stemmt, texturen hängen nur vom vram ab ..), ebenfalls das texturefiltering
Quality: Objects auf very low (bringt am meisten, da hier der größte cpu ineffizienz flaschenghals steckt bisher), den rest kannst du dann auf very high stellen
Rendering: AA kannste low - normal; alpha auf irgendwas, macht bisher keinen unterschied; edge smoothing je nach geschmack entweder fxaa oder smaa; ambient occlusion aus!, postprocess aus! (auch dieser effekt geht stark auf die cpu leistung, und du wirst nicht lange googlen müssen um rauszufinden wie schlecht die cpu bisher von der engine genutzt wird, deshalb immer versuchen die cpu so gut wie möglich zu entlasten)


Und wie gesagt meister, nicht falsch verstehen, aber es gibt mittlerweile 1000 guides die das im detail durchgehen. Dir das alles mundgerecht rauszusuchen hat mich geschlagene 15 minuten gekostet. Das nächste mal einfach eher mitdenken und selber auf die suche gehen.


----------



## Mewkew (24. Februar 2014)

Mit oder ohne hall, ich kann mir beim besten willen nich vorstellen das die die sa in einem jahr auf den stand der mod bringen.


----------



## -Fux- (24. Februar 2014)

Mewkew schrieb:


> Hardwarelappen, ehrlich ich weis nicht warum ich das allein hier jetzt zum dritten mal machem muss. 1. Startpost des threads checken 2. Google verwenden 3. Etwas mehr eigeninitiative zeigen bitte


 
Das du immer noch die Geduld  dazu hast  Ich "überlese" solche Posts immer häufiger 

Habe auch geschätzt 20-30 Leute nicht zur Steam Gruppe hinzugefügt und nicht auf Ihre PNs geantwortet (Grund -> Startpost)

Lustig sind auch immer wieder die PNs von Leuten die denken, nur weil ich den Sammelthread gestartet habe, bin ich jetzt der Lui der allen eine Schritt für Schritt Anleitung schreibt


----------



## efdev (24. Februar 2014)

Mewkew schrieb:


> Hardwarelappen, ehrlich ich weis nicht warum ich das allein hier jetzt zum dritten mal machem muss. 1. Startpost des threads checken 2. Google verwenden 3. Etwas mehr eigeninitiative zeigen bitte


 
du hast bestimmt einfach den ganze post als vorlage und änderst nur den namen


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (24. Februar 2014)

Boah xD Kein DayZ mehr gezockt ... und hat mir nicht mal gefehlt ^^


----------



## MezZo_Mix (24. Februar 2014)

Solange dieser möchtegern Schutz eingebaut ist zocke ich das kack Spiel nicht. Es kann doch nicht sein das wenn ich einem Server Joine gezwungen werde darauf zu Spielen. Disconnectet man einmal und geht sogar AUF DEN SELBEN SERVER 300 Sekunden warte zeit.. Wenn man innerhalb von Sekunden auf verschiedenen Server Joine wäre das okay aber so? Ich disconnecte warte zwei Minuten, was ist? 300 Sekunden wartezeit... Nene Leute dieses drecks Spiel lass ich erstmal


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (24. Februar 2014)

heute 3 nette Leute getroffen (ich allein) und nur ein Waffentausch und keiner wurde verletzt.  Aber später hab ich nochmal 2 gesehen, die nicht auf Voicechat geantwortet haben und wollte sie umlegen, prompt stehen hinter der Ecke wo sie hingerannt sind 4 weitere von denen und ich war schweizer Käse 

Jetzt kommt das Spiel wohl erstmal wieder in die Ecke


----------



## Hardwarelappen (25. Februar 2014)

Mewkew schrieb:


> Hardwarelappen, ehrlich ich weis nicht warum ich das allein hier jetzt zum dritten mal machem muss. 1. Startpost des threads checken 2. Google verwenden 3. Etwas mehr eigeninitiative zeigen bitte
> 
> Starparamter: -noSplash -noPause -world=empty -cpuCount=4 -exThreads=6 -maxMem=16384
> 
> ...


 
Danke dir. Ein Verweis in den Anfangspost hätte mir auch genügt. 

Theoretisch müsste ich doch -exThreads= auf sieben stellen anstelle auf sechs oder?
Und die Renderdistance bleibt die bei 1km gelockt oder kann man die mit Drawdistance verändern? Ich und Kollegen haben nämlich alle unterschiedliche Bilder beim zoomen mit Rechter Maustaste.
Ich zoome und sehe eine offene Tür, jemand anderes zoomt und sieht die noch geschlossen. Beide stehen aber in der selben Distanz. Es liegt auch nicht an ein paar Metern. Es ist schon deutlich. Und wieder jemand anderes hat noch ne andere Reichweite was das angeht.

MfG

MfG


----------



## D4rkResistance (25. Februar 2014)

*Kleines Screenshot-Update von Shicehaufen, Shorty, sanY1888 und D4rk *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Fux- (25. Februar 2014)

Hardwarelappen schrieb:


> Danke dir. Ein Verweis in den Anfangspost hätte mir auch genügt.
> 
> Theoretisch müsste ich doch -exThreads= auf sieben stellen anstelle auf sechs oder?
> Und die Renderdistance bleibt die bei 1km gelockt oder kann man die mit Drawdistance verändern? Ich und Kollegen haben nämlich alle unterschiedliche Bilder beim zoomen mit Rechter Maustaste.
> ...


 
Das hört sich schon eher danach an, dass du dich etwas eingelesen hast  
Zu "exthreads":https://community.bistudio.com/wiki/Arma2:_Startup_Parameters#exThreads
Sieben ist also korrekt 

Renderdistance hat nicht direkt etwas mit deiner Sichtweite zu tun, das von dir genannte Beispiel mit den Türen (unterschiedliche Sichtweite) liegt am "Field of view" (einstellbar Ingame), FoV beeinflusst nicht nur dein Sichtfeld, sondern auch deinen Zoom (rechte Maustaste). 
Geringes FoV=wenig Sicht, aber starker Zoom
hohes FoV= gute Rundumsicht aber schwacher Zoom

Nochmal als allgemeine Anmerkung: Jeder sollte* bevor er eine Frage stellt*, den Startpost mindestens einmal gelesen haben 

Edit: da ich hier schon öfter diese hohen "maxMem" werte gelesen habe:


			
				BohemiaWiki schrieb:
			
		

> -maxMem=<number>
> Defines memory allocation limit to number (in MegaBytes).
> 256 is hard-coded minimum (anything lower falls backs to 256). 2047 is hard-coded maximum (*anything higher falls back to 2047*).
> Engine uses automatic values (512-1536 MB) w/o maxMem parameter.


----------



## timetoremember (25. Februar 2014)

Neuer Devblog 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=19ehC8kwoWE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## D4rkResistance (25. Februar 2014)

timetoremember schrieb:


> Neuer Devblog
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Richtig gutes Video! Boa, hab ich Bock auf den neuen Scheiß! *-*


----------



## sinchilla (25. Februar 2014)

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19ehC8kwoWE


 ick freu ma!!! mehr content wird langsam bitter nötig!


----------



## Learcor (25. Februar 2014)

Hey Leute,

mein Freund hat zur Zeit ein kleines technisches Probleme bei DayZ. Und zwar verliert er immer nach ein paar Minuten die Verbindung. Zu Beginn hat er noch einen Ping von ca. 70 und nach und nach steigt der auf 400 an. Egal auf welchsen Server er joint, nach ein paar Minuten verliert er immer die Verbindung.

Hat das Problem noch wer und kennt jemand zufällig die Lösung? 

Bittedanke!


Edit: Wir nutzen nebenbei Skype oder den SteamVoiceChat und uns kommt, als wäre da der Hund begraben...


----------



## sinchilla (25. Februar 2014)

> Edit: Wir nutzen nebenbei Skype oder den SteamVoiceChat und uns kommt, als wäre da der Hund begraben...



warum probiert ihr dann nicht mal teamspeak? ich kenne keinen mit diesem problem vllt. liegts auch daran das die alle ts benutzen


----------



## Learcor (25. Februar 2014)

Nachdem wir nur zu zweit sind und keinen eigenen TS-Server haben, ist es eben praktischer einfach Skype oder Steam zu nehmen.


----------



## sinchilla (25. Februar 2014)

> Nachdem wir nur zu zweit sind und keinen eigenen TS-Server haben, ist es eben praktischer einfach Skype oder Steam zu nehmen.



ich wusste gar nicht das man steam dafür benutzen kann.

hier könnt ihr ja mal zum testen ein ts-server nehmen. TS3 Server kostenlos: Alles über kostenlose Teamspeak 3 Server


----------



## -Fux- (25. Februar 2014)

Einen TeamSpeak Server zu finden ist ja nun wirklich kein Problem 

Es gibt hunderte leere Server ohne Passwortschutz, einfach mal im TS die Filter anpassen


----------



## Learcor (25. Februar 2014)

Jo das schon, aber wie gesagt. Wenn man nur zu zweit ist macht Skype mehr sinn. Immerhin stöhren da dann keine kleinen Kinder die nix besseres zu tun haben als im gleichen Channel rumzuspacken...


----------



## efdev (25. Februar 2014)

Learcor schrieb:


> Jo das schon, aber wie gesagt. Wenn man nur zu zweit ist macht Skype mehr sinn. Immerhin stöhren da dann keine kleinen Kinder die nix besseres zu tun haben als im gleichen Channel rumzuspacken...


 
geh auf den richtigen server und du hast admins da die solche probleme lösen.
(falls du nen halbwegs anständigen ts suchst ich hab einen "privaten" wo noch ne menge platz ist.)


----------



## -Fux- (25. Februar 2014)

MAn kann auf geschätzt jedem zweiten "freeTS" private (Pw-geschützte) Channel erstellen 

Liegt das Problem deines Kollegen denn an Skype bzw Steamvoice?


----------



## Gast1668381003 (26. Februar 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> warum probiert ihr dann nicht mal teamspeak? ich kenne keinen mit diesem problem vllt. liegts auch daran das die alle ts benutzen



Wollte mal dem DayZ-Channel hier beitreten, aber scheinbar benötigt man ein PW: "insufficient client permissions"...

Bitte das PW per pm, danke.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. Februar 2014)

Hat schonmal jemand von euch beobachten können, dass ein Zombie von einem anderen Zombie verprügelt wurde? Durfte das heute miterleben


----------



## efdev (26. Februar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Hat schonmal jemand von euch beobachten können, dass ein Zombie von einem anderen Zombie verprügelt wurde? Durfte das heute miterleben


 
ja schon öfters hab auch schon zombies gesehen die einfach in die luft schlagen.


----------



## mist3r89 (26. Februar 2014)

ja luft schlagen hab ich bemerkt aber ein anderen zombie nicht...

wegen dem Devblog... das sind nur Dinge an denen sie arbeiten oder, aber nicht schon im experimental?
Gegenstände werfen klingt gut, ich denke da vor allem an messer oder äxte auf Zombies werfen, eventuell Steine
wär cool wenn man Pfeile für Bogenschiessen, in die Hand nehmen kann und damit stechen könnte (ich weiss zu viel WD)
den Teil mit dem neuen Spawnsystem für Zombies hab ich aber nicht ganz verstanden....
und so wie ich das verstanden habe, kann ich jetzt nicht mehr von aussen das ganze Gebäude beleuchten oder?


----------



## Shicehaufen (26. Februar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Hat schonmal jemand von euch beobachten können, dass ein Zombie von einem anderen Zombie verprügelt wurde? Durfte das heute miterleben



Du hast nicht zufällig L4D gespielt anstelle von dayz? .

Nee, konnte sowas nicht beobachten. Was man aber öfters sieht ist wie ein Zombie auf den Boden schlägt als ob da einer liegen würde.


----------



## henderson m. (26. Februar 2014)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Du hast nicht zufällig L4D gespielt anstelle von dayz? .
> 
> Nee, konnte sowas nicht beobachten. Was man aber öfters sieht ist wie ein Zombie auf den Boden schlägt als ob da einer liegen würde.


 
Wenn man zombie aggro hat und sich dann ausloggt haut der zombie auf die letzten "koordinaten" ein die dein char hatte. War immer toll bei Combat-Loggern zu beobachten


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. Februar 2014)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Du hast nicht zufällig L4D gespielt anstelle von dayz? .
> 
> Nee, konnte sowas nicht beobachten. Was man aber öfters sieht ist wie ein Zombie auf den Boden schlägt als ob da einer liegen würde.


 
Neh^^ hab mich auch nicht ausgeloggt. In die luftschlagen kenne ich ja.
Habs schnell mit meinem handy gefilmt


----------



## Shicehaufen (26. Februar 2014)

Na dann stells doch mal online


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. Februar 2014)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Na dann stells doch mal online


 
Jo mach ich dann mal


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. Februar 2014)

Sorry für den Doppelpost. Hier ist das Video wo sich die beiden schlagen.


----------



## henderson m. (26. Februar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Sorry für den Doppelpost. Hier ist das Video wo sich die beiden schlagen.


 
sieht so aus als ob sich da jemand ausgeloggt hat und die beiden zombies nachgelaufen sind und das damen zombie anscheinend noch ne rechnung offen hatte mit dem auslogger ^^


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. Februar 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> sieht so aus als ob sich da jemand ausgeloggt hat und die beiden zombies nachgelaufen sind und das damen zombie anscheinend noch ne rechnung offen hatte mit dem auslogger ^^


 
Neh. Bin dort lang gelaufen und beide zombies sind mir hinterher und auf einmal sind beide stehen geblieben und dann gings los 

Wenn sich dort jemand ausgeloogt haben soll, verspeiße ich nen' Bessen, weil er dann nichtmal den supermarkt gelootet hätte


----------



## Shicehaufen (26. Februar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Sorry für den Doppelpost. Hier ist das Video wo sich die beiden schlagen.



xD. Ist ja echt klasse. Ist der Zombiemann denn auch umgefallen?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. Februar 2014)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> xD. Ist ja echt klasse. Ist der Zombiemann denn auch umgefallen?


 
Ja aber soweit hab ich leider nicht mehr gefilmt 

Hab dann aber die Zombiefrau (anscheinend seine Ehefrau)^^ auch beruhigen müssen mit Blei, da ich der Nächste war


----------



## mist3r89 (26. Februar 2014)

oh schade wär cool gewesen...

Hab schon paar tage nicht mehr gespielt, hab bald entzugserscheinungen^^


----------



## henderson m. (26. Februar 2014)

Haha na dann hatte sie wohl einfach ne rechnung offen mit dem männlichen zombie


----------



## Shicehaufen (26. Februar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ja aber soweit hab ich leider nicht mehr gefilmt   Hab dann aber die Zombiefrau (anscheinend seine Ehefrau)^^ auch beruhigen müssen mit Blei, da ich der Nächste war



Sie es mal so. Die hat dich gesehen, ihren Alten vermöbelt und ist dann zu dir gekommen. Sie wollte einen Neuanfang und du ballerst sie übern Haufen. Mensch ey das hätte so eine schöne lovestory werden können .


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. Februar 2014)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Sie es mal so. Die hat dich gesehen, ihren Alten vermöbelt und ist dann zu dir gekommen. Sie wollte einen Neuanfang und du ballerst sie übern Haufen. Mensch ey das hätte so eine schöne lovestory werden können .


 
 Von der Seite habe ich es ja noch garnicht betrachtet


----------



## henderson m. (26. Februar 2014)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Sie es mal so. Die hat dich gesehen, ihren Alten vermöbelt und ist dann zu dir gekommen. Sie wollte einen Neuanfang und du ballerst sie übern Haufen. Mensch ey das hätte so eine schöne lovestory werden können .


 
das nächste mal balistic helm auf und dazustellen


----------



## D4rkResistance (26. Februar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Sorry für den Doppelpost. Hier ist das Video wo sich die beiden schlagen.



Ist mal wieder typisch. Die Alte prügelt auf ihn ein und er darf sich nicht wehren, weil man ja keine "Frauen" schlägt. Aber an dem Video sieht man mal wieder, das Zombies auch Meinungsverschiedenheiten haben können. xD


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. Februar 2014)

Ja so ist das im Leben


----------



## henderson m. (26. Februar 2014)

@ dark & shicehaufen

heute komm ich eher spät online, weiß net ob sich da ne runde altis life auszahlt, vlt kann man ja wieder mal gemeinsam in dayz um die häußer ziehen...


----------



## D4rkResistance (26. Februar 2014)

DayZ, DayZ, DayZ <3


----------



## Shicehaufen (26. Februar 2014)

Ausgerechnet heute werde ich nicht können. Meine Freundin kommt und wenn ich dann zocken will ergeht es mir vieleicht ähnlich wie dem Armen Zombiemann. :-/


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. Februar 2014)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Ausgerechnet heute werde ich nicht können. Meine Freundin kommt und wenn ich dann zocken will ergeht es mir vieleicht ähnlich wie dem Armen Zombiemann. :-/


 
 Ist nicht zu empfehlen. Außer wenn sie schläft, dann kann man(n) sich ja vor den rechner schleichen 

Hat noch jemand einen Platz frei in seinem Trupp? Bin schon gut ausgestattet, habe es bloss langsam satt allein durchs Land zu streifen.


----------



## Shicehaufen (26. Februar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ist nicht zu empfehlen. Außer wenn sie schläft, dann kann man(n) sich ja vor den rechner schleichen   Hat noch jemand einen Platz frei in seinem Trupp? Bin schon gut ausgestattet, habe es bloss langsam satt allein durchs Land zu streifen.



Na mal schauen wann meine Zombiedame zu Bett geht. Vieleicht sieht man sich ja dann doch.


----------



## Joselman (26. Februar 2014)

Bin auch ab heute Abend on und werde wohl die Nacht durchzocken. 

Komm einfach ins TS.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. Februar 2014)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Na mal schauen wann meine Zombiedame zu Bett geht. Vieleicht sieht man sich ja dann doch.





Joselman schrieb:


> Bin auch ab heute Abend on und werde wohl die Nacht durchzocken.
> 
> Komm einfach ins TS.


 
Jo bin heute Abend im TS (Sicher der ausm Startpost oder?) Währe toll mal noch welche zu finden


----------



## Joselman (26. Februar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Jo bin heute Abend im TS (Sicher der ausm Startpost oder?) Währe toll mal noch welche zu finden


 
Ja genau der. Das bekommen wir schon hin heut Abend.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (26. Februar 2014)

Bodenkontrolle an Raumstation...

Meine Frage ist wohl untergegangen:

Mit welchem PW komme ich in den DayZ-Channel rein bitte ?


----------



## MrSniperPhil (26. Februar 2014)

Ist kein PW drauf...
Dir muss jemand die DayZ gruppe geben.


----------



## henderson m. (26. Februar 2014)

gar nicht dir fehlen noch die rechte, am besten jemanden im ts anstupsen der im dayz channel schon ist.
nice one shicehaufen meine allerwerteste dame ist heute auch arbeiten in der nacht - da kann man dann ja was gemeinsam starten oder? 
shicehaufen wie siehts aus mit arma 3 altis life ? Bin die ganze zeit am zoggen mit pyro,zstar,sinchilla und einem mit dem wir freundschaft geschlossen haben und ich kann nur sagen:
IHR ZWEI FEHLT NOCH !!! wir haben nen fetten lkw und peilen gerade nen fetten Orca heli an...die koordinierten team basierten aktionen sind fast noch besser umsetzbar wie in dayz, da nicht immer sofort KOS und man durch ein kleines quadrat sieht wo deine mates stehen.
Ich hoffe ihr holt euch auch arma und man kann mal im guten alten squad durch altis ziehen !!


----------



## Shicehaufen (26. Februar 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> gar nicht dir fehlen noch die rechte, am besten jemanden im ts anstupsen der im dayz channel schon ist. nice one shicehaufen meine allerwerteste dame ist heute auch arbeiten in der nacht - da kann man dann ja was gemeinsam starten oder?  shicehaufen wie siehts aus mit arma 3 altis life ? Bin die ganze zeit am zoggen mit pyro,zstar,sinchilla und einem mit dem wir freundschaft geschlossen haben und ich kann nur sagen: IHR ZWEI FEHLT NOCH !!! wir haben nen fetten lkw und peilen gerade nen fetten Orca heli an...die koordinierten team basierten aktionen sind fast noch besser umsetzbar wie in dayz, da nicht immer sofort KOS und man durch ein kleines quadrat sieht wo deine mates stehen. Ich hoffe ihr holt euch auch arma und man kann mal im guten alten squad durch altis ziehen !!



Klingt gut. Ich werd mir nur diesen Monat kein Spiel mehr holen. Mal schauen wies nächsten Monat ausschaut.


----------



## sinchilla (26. Februar 2014)

> Sorry für den Doppelpost. Hier ist das Video wo sich die beiden schlagen.


 klarer fall von nem postmortalem beziehungsdrama...wobei man deutlich sehen kann dass das schwache geschlecht in diesem falle die hosen an hat

btw. wär doch geil wenn man voller vorfreude ne türe öffnet, in der hoffnung den heiligen gral...ähh ne dose thunfisch zu finden & stattdessen in nem etablissement landet wo ne horde bordsteinschwalben einem den letzten tropfen aussaugen wollen...


----------



## henderson m. (26. Februar 2014)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Klingt gut. Ich werd mir nur diesen Monat kein Spiel mehr holen. Mal schauen wies nächsten Monat ausschaut.


 
also auf meinem konto hat das nächste monat schon lange begonnen


----------



## Shicehaufen (26. Februar 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> klarer fall von nem postmortalem beziehungsdrama...wobei man deutlich sehen kann dass das schwache geschlecht in diesem falle die hosen an hat  btw. wär doch geil wenn man voller vorfreude ne türe öffnet, in der hoffnung den heiligen gral...ähh ne dose thunfisch zu finden & stattdessen in nem etablissement landet wo ne horde bordsteinschwalben einem den letzten tropfen aussaugen wollen...



Mal sehen wie realistisch das noch wird xD. Die Vorstellung ist sehr witzig in jedem fall. 

@henderson: mir fehlen derzeit auch nur ca 1.000.500€ zur ersten Million xD


----------



## henderson m. (26. Februar 2014)

Du willst mir damit doch nicht suggerieren, dass du zurzeit deinen dispo zur Überbrückung finanzieller Volatilitäten nutzt?


----------



## Shicehaufen (26. Februar 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> Du willst mir damit doch nicht suggerieren, dass du zurzeit deinen dispo zur Überbrückung finanzieller Volatilitäten nutzt?



Ma dafür ist der doch da . Autoreparatur kam mir leider etwas ungelegen. 

Aber genug OT. Ich werd gegen 2200 oder ne halbe Stunde später online sein. Eher schaffe ich nicht.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. Februar 2014)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Ma dafür ist der doch da . Autoreparatur kam mir leider etwas ungelegen.
> 
> Aber genug OT. Ich werd gegen 2200 oder ne halbe Stunde später online sein. Eher schaffe ich nicht.


 
Könntest euch ja dann mal melden, wenn ihr wollt bzgl Trupp. Bin auch in der Steamgruppe


----------



## henderson m. (26. Februar 2014)

Jo machen wir ephe, wir haben eh auch schon ma zusammen gedaddelt.
Ich denke ich schaffe es vlt. vor 22:00 uhr.
Bis dann


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. Februar 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> Jo machen wir ephe, wir haben eh auch schon ma zusammen gedaddelt.
> Ich denke ich schaffe es vlt. vor 22:00 uhr.
> Bis dann


 
Achso  Ok bis dann


----------



## henderson m. (26. Februar 2014)

ja klar nen ganzen abend lang sogar lol

kann mich erinnern dank deines avatars in steam LOL


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. Februar 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> ja klar nen ganzen abend lang sogar lol
> 
> kann mich erinnern dank deines avatars in steam LOL


 
Achja wo ich den einen ausversehen erschossen habe mit der Mosin 

Ja der Avatar hat auch wiedererkennungwert


----------



## Shicehaufen (26. Februar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Achja wo ich den einen ausversehen erschossen habe mit der Mosin   Ja der Avatar hat auch wiedererkennungwert



Wie jetzt? Du hast auch aus Versehen nen mate umgenietet mit der mosin? Ist mir auch an meinem ersten dayz Abend mit der Gruppe passiert xD


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. Februar 2014)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? Du hast auch aus Versehen nen mate umgenietet mit der mosin? Ist mir auch an meinem ersten dayz Abend mit der Gruppe passiert xD


 
Ja  Hab in den Himmel geschossen, aber die Kugel hatte wohl andere Pläne^^

Edit: @Shicehaufen War ein sehr amüsanter Abend  Bin erstmal einen Rucksack voll schimmligen Obst und Handschellen sammeln


----------



## Gast1668381003 (27. Februar 2014)

MrSniperPhil schrieb:


> Ist kein PW drauf...
> Dir muss jemand die DayZ gruppe geben.





henderson m. schrieb:


> gar nicht dir fehlen noch die rechte, am besten jemanden im ts anstupsen der im dayz channel schon ist.


 
OK, thx für die Info.


----------



## D4rkResistance (27. Februar 2014)

*Also kleines Update von mir:*

1.) Ich bin jetzt DayZ-Commander im TS. Das heißt, ich kann neue DayZ-Spieler freischalten. Wenn ihr freigeschaltet werden wollt, stupst/schreibt mich einfach solange im TS an, bis ich reagiere!  Vielen Dank auch an "uka" für die Rechtevergabe. 

2.) Neue Screenshots:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Typhoon522 (28. Februar 2014)

Salü, ich bin neu hier angemeldet, hab aber diesen Thread schon von Anfang an mitgelesen. Hätte auch mal Lust ne Runde mitzuzocken falls das klar geht  Hab ca. 60h in DayZ, möchte aber nicht immer alleine rumrennen  zocke sowohl Regular als auch Hardcore, allerdings haben beide Chars (durch Bug und Bleiregen von hinten) vor kurzem den Löffel abgegeben, bin also im Moment ein Bambi 

@d4rk werde dich bald mal anstubsen


----------



## mist3r89 (28. Februar 2014)

War gestern auf Experimental Server... Möchte hier meine Eindrücke kundtun:

Leider hatten wir Probleme mit den Tagservern, die sind irgendwann Offline gegangen und es blieben nur noch 4 Nachtserver übrig...

PRO: Allem anschein nach hat man jetzt mehrer Statusgenauigkeit: - Meine Bein schmerzt / ich denke mein Bein ist gebrochen (Wenn die Meldung 2x kommt, sind beide Beine gebrochen)
Status WET, wenn man längere Zeit im Wasser läuft, einfach schnell durchrennen hat mich nicht nass gemacht.
Wenn du stirbst, steht unten Links der Grund wieso du gestorben bist (bin gefallen, beine gebrochen, ich hab überall schmerzen- you are dead)

Die Wolkentexturen sind nochmals deutlich verbessert worden!!  Dunkle Regenwolken machen die Lichtverhältnisse echt trübe, so dass sogar die Taschenlampe teilweise in Gebäude nötig war :schreck:
Allerdings scheint da irgendwo noch ein Bug zu sein mit dem Licht, denn die Wälder die einwenig weiter weg sind, also am Horizont leuchten einfach weiss auf -.- das ist nervig und sieht auch mühsam aus.
Allerdings scheinen mir im allgemeinen die Texturen verbessert: Berenzino Gerüst sah von mir aus deutlich besser aus was die Löcher und Beschädigungen an den Wänden betrifft. 
Den Taschenlampenbug ist aber immernoch drin, konnte von aussen die ganze Baustelle beleuchten auch hinter den Wänden....

Die Zombies scheinen nicht mehr aus 1000m entfernung zu reagieren, du kannst dich an ihnen vorbei schleichen, wenn du aber lärm machst bist du dran....
Zombiehasen sind mehr vorhanden denn je... und zwar mit neueren authentischere Zombiegeräusche... Mann kann sie jetzt nicht mehr einfach auseinander halten (Hasen sind ja kurze leisere zombiegeräusche, jetzt neu mit Stimmbruch und richtige wütende Zombiegeräusche)

In den Oberen Etagen ist man nicht mehr sicher vor ZOmbies... Berenzino Schule 1.Stock Militärzombie in einem Raum...

Für viel mehr hats dann aber auch nicht mehr gereicht...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Februar 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Berenzino Gerüst sah von mir aus deutlich besser aus was die Löcher und Beschädigungen an den Wänden betrifft.


 
 Unsere Basis wurde verschönert 

Bin dann auf dem TS ausm Startpost (in 30min). Möchte noch jemand mit losziehen? Spiele hc und such vorrangig Essen und ich brauche jemanden der eventuell Morphium hat bzw eine Beinschiene herstellen kann.

Wenn der Tag so weiter geht wie gestern wirds ein neuer Weltrekord. Das wäre dann die 6 Beinverletzung, mit der ich nicht mehr laufen kann


----------



## Joselman (28. Februar 2014)

Hast du dir schon wieder die Beine gebrochen? Ich hätte dir besser noch die wodden sticks mitgegeben gestern Abend.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Februar 2014)

Ja. Bin gestern noch in Svetlojarsk nochmal vom Krankenhausdach gefallen 

Mein ganzes Essen und meine Eigenblutspende zerlegt 

Naja ich suche jetzt noch ein paar Stöcke.  Schaden kanns ja nicht und sicher ist sicher


----------



## henderson m. (28. Februar 2014)

lol zuviel assasins creed gespielt ? ^^ haha
aber solltest nicht immer auf den dächern herumkraxeln


----------



## Joselman (28. Februar 2014)

Ein Rollstuhl wäre wohl das Beste für Pseudo.


----------



## mist3r89 (28. Februar 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> Ein Rollstuhl wäre wohl das Beste für Pseudo.


 
Eventuell Metall / Carbon prothesen, Bein abhacken und Carbonprothese dran, dann brincht auch nix mehr, er ist leichter und kann schneller rennen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Februar 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> Ein Rollstuhl wäre wohl das Beste für Pseudo.


 
 Hab mir gerade vorgestellt, wie ich mitn Rollstuhl vom Dach falle. Das bekomme ich auch noch hin 

EDIT: Hier mal noch 2 Fotos




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## henderson m. (28. Februar 2014)

jetzt fehlt dir die hand auch noch ? langsam mache ich mir sorgen um dich


----------



## Joselman (28. Februar 2014)

Auf dem 2ten Bild ist ja die Leiche die unten rechts auf dem Boden liegt gar nicht zu sehen. 

Die Hände hingen an seinen Füßen fest. Sah lustig aus.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Februar 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> jetzt fehlt dir die hand auch noch ? langsam mache ich mir sorgen um dich


Hier ich kanns noch topen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Joselman schrieb:


> Auf dem 2ten Bild ist ja die Leiche die unten rechts auf dem Boden liegt gar nicht zu sehen.
> 
> Die Hände hingen an seinen Füßen fest. Sah lustig aus.


 
Auf jeden 

Hier noch ein "Springbrunnen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RazerR92 (28. Februar 2014)

Hat jemand von euch ab und zu das Problem, dass sich DayZ beendet mit der Fehlermeldung ayZ funktioniert nicht mehr ?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Februar 2014)

RazerR92 schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch ab und zu das Problem, dass sich DayZ beendet mit der Fehlermeldung ayZ funktioniert nicht mehr ?


 
Ja. Ist aber selten


----------



## Shicehaufen (28. Februar 2014)

RazerR92 schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch ab und zu das Problem, dass sich DayZ beendet mit der Fehlermeldung ayZ funktioniert nicht mehr ?



Wenn das kommt fliegt auch meistens das komplette squad mit dieser Meldung ausm Spiel. Mitten beim laufen und jeder an der selben Stelle.

Mysteriöse Bermuda Dreieck Barriere


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Februar 2014)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Wenn das kommt fliegt auch meistens das komplette squad mit dieser Meldung ausm Spiel. Mitten beim laufen und jeder an der selben Stelle.
> 
> Mysteriöse Bermuda Dreieck Barriere


 
Der sogenannte "Point of no Return" 

Ich würde so gegen 21 Uhr spätestens da sein. Bin gerade mal wieder in WoW raiden.

PS: habe mir bis jetzt noch nicht die Beine verwundet


----------



## Shicehaufen (28. Februar 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Der sogenannte "Point of no Return"   Ich würde so gegen 21 Uhr spätestens da sein. Bin gerade mal wieder in WoW raiden.  PS: habe mir bis jetzt noch nicht die Beine verwundet



Dann schieß ich dir nachher zur Begrüßung erstmal ins Knie. xD


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. Februar 2014)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Dann schieß ich dir nachher zur Begrüßung erstmal ins Knie. xD


 
Naja das wird schwer für dich


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (1. März 2014)

Ja, ich durfte auch schon deinen Kugeln ausweichen, Seb'


----------



## D4rkResistance (1. März 2014)

Hallo liebe PCGH'ler,
Hallo liebe DayZ'ler,

"Pseudoephedrin" und ich haben heute Nacht mal eine Expeditionsmission zum "Point of no Return" gemacht. Dieser liegt in unserem Fall ~ 40 Min. entfernt, westlich von Kamenka. Theorethisch hätten wir bestimmt noch 3 Std. weiterlaufen können, allerdings setzte bei uns dann die Müdigkeit des "Real-Live-Chars" ein, weshalb jetzt zwei Leichen irgendwo im Jenseits liegen.

Natürlich habe wir das Ganze screenshot- und videotechnisch festgehalten. 

*Screenshots*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Video*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJRDpoMixqs


----------



## lol2k (2. März 2014)

Neues von der Newsfront: DayZ Entwicklerteam aufgestockt!

"_We are inducting a large number of new people to the team, *effectively doubling the whole project*_"


Des Weiteren wird auf das Cooking System eingegangen, welches momentan angepasst wird: 

"_This week we started on a cooking system. [...] You will turn your cooking device on (fireplace/stove) and then  place the items in it._
_The items will slowly heat up, and when at the required heat  for the required period of time, they will become “cooked” and/or turn  into something else (such as soup). Items can become overcooked, and  items can also become cold via some process (this will be looked at  later)._"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem gibt es Neuigkeiten im Bereich Animationen:

"_In the past week animation team was mainly focused to bring all  two handed melee animation in game. We have added gestures for two  handed tree, evades and other missing animations. Our next goal is to  polish those and finalize them all. At the same time we have created new  reloads for Ruger MKII, added stab attack with hay fork and worked a  bit on new zombie animations which we would like to introduce somewhere  in march. There was couple of bugs fixed, some glitches and animation  graph improvements._"

Und es wird natürlich weiterhin fleißig an der Stabilität gefeilt:

"_We now have a new system we are testing internally for sending  guaranteed updates across the network. This is very important as we  believe this will reduce the problems for those who are experiencing  severe desync. We are still testing this internally, and it will be sent  out to experimental for more testing next week._"

Abschließend kündigt Rocket an, dass schon bald eine Roadmap veröffentlicht wird, die die weitere Entwicklung des Spiels in diesem Jahr detaillierter visualisieren soll. 
Wir dürfen gespannt sein! Ich freue mich persönlich sehr auf Fahrzeuge, da sie nochmal eine ganz andere Dynamik in dieses grandiose Spiel bringen werden. 

*Quelle*


----------



## MasterSax (2. März 2014)

sollen mal den leiter bug fixen -,- grade voll ausgerüstet das Tec Gebäude runtergefallen und tot *grrrrrrr*


----------



## D4rkResistance (2. März 2014)

*@Pyro:* Erstmal danke für die neuen News! Vieles davon hat man ja aber auch schon im letzten DevBlog gesehen.  Freue mich auch endlich, wenn es Tiere im Spiel gibt und das Wetter nicht mehr clientseitig ist.

*@MasterSax:* Ist mir noch nie passiert. In 230 Spielstunden. Bin einmal fast runtergefallen, aber war nur'n Darstellungs-Bug. Du musst einfach dicht an Leitern rangehen und dann F drücken. Dann ganz normal runterklettern. Aber nicht aus 5m Entfernung auf die Leiter steigen...dann kann es passieren das er einfach nur runterspringt. Ich bin gestern übrigens gestorben, als ich in dem zweistöckigen grünen Haus (Silbere Metalltür) die Treppe runtergerannt bin....mein Char ist gestolpert und dann war ich tot. Das gleiche ist letztens auch nem Kollegen passiert...selbes Haus, selber Bug. Also Tipp an alle...bei dem o.g. Häusertyp (dazu zählt auch das rote Haus) die Treppe nur langsam runtergehen.

Des Weiteren solltet ihr darauf aufpassen, das ihr nicht mit zu vielen Leuten in einem Zimmer steht. Anderer Kumpel von mir (voll equipped) wurde gestern von einem Mitspieler im ersten Stock vom NWA Prison versehentlich durch die Wand gedrängt. Resultat = er lag tot außerhalb des Gebäudes. Nicht schön. Daher bitte in engen Räumen nicht zu zweit oder zu dritt rumlaufen.


----------



## mist3r89 (2. März 2014)

Boah Leute bin ja momentan auf dem Experimental unterwegs zieht euch das rein:

Ich habe in MSTA ein Gartenutensil gefunden das man eigentlich als Schlagwaffe benutzen kann, ausserdem habe ich eine .45er mit 60 Schuss bekommen, allerdings ohne Magazin, was bedeudet ich kann jedes Mal nur eine Patrone im Lauf laden!
Soweit so gut, ich mach mich auf dem Weg Nach norden und komm an der Baustelle zwischen Polana und Orlovets, dort finde ich ein Rucksack und den nehme ich auch mit.

Ich mach mit also auf dem Weg nach Polana, will mich aber absichern, geh durch die Scheune noch nicht gelootet, super, geh rüber bei den Heuballen um ein besseren Blick auf die Stadt zu kriegen, und siehe da 2 Zombies rennen auf mich!
Ich freu mich, die Stadt muss ja noch ungelootet sein! also nimm ich mein neues Gartenutensil und will auf sie einschlagen.... Nix passiert ich nehm diese seltsame Schaufel in die Hand, aber er schlägt damit einfach nicht zu.... ich werd getroffen.... I can feel blood dropping over my cloths...
Ich renn weg denk mir Mist... naja dann eben die FNX... PENG! einer geht runter, ich lauf rückwerts, lad die Kanone wieder mit einem Schuss, PENG zweiter Beisser am Boden.
Ich zieh mein Shirt aus, mach 2 Verbände draus und benutz eines, noch bevor die Animation fertig ist greift mich einer von hinten an.... wieder blute ich....

Ich renn weiter nach oben und lad die Kanone.... 10 Zombies von überall her: aus der Stadt, aus dem Wald, aus dem weiteren Feld umkreisen mich.... PENG aufladen PENG aufladen PENG aufladen PENG aufladen... alle 10 gehen zu Boden... ich sehe es kommen wieder 4 STücke sie sind aber weiter weg... Ich verbinde mich wieder die Farben fangen an zu schwinden....
lade die Kanone seh mich um wieder 10 Zombies, und alle gefährlich nahe *woher kommen die Dinger plötzlich her???* ich lauf weiter von ihnen weg, den nächsten knall ich immer ab und dann lad ich die kanone wieder, vor mir laufen wieder 4 Stück auf mich zu, hinter mir 4 Stück ich weiche nach rechtss und schiesse sie alle einzel ab...
Denk mir ja endlich Ruhe, plötzlich hinter mir wieder 4 Zombies verteilt auf mich zu rennen ich lad die Waffe, und bevor ich dazu komm auf die zu schiessen sind hinter mir wieder 6 Stück... Ich denk mich da ist doch was faul... also renn ich weg und flüchte plötzlich vor mich spawnt eine Zombielady und ein Zombiejunge im roten Hemd....

Ich knall die beiden ab, renn einfach weg schau mich nur nach hinten aufs Feld, wie 20 Zombies langsam spawnen... ich geh nach oben esse die Dose die ich noch hatte und versteckte mich ne weile im Wald... als ich sicher war das sie mich nicht verfolgt haben, habe ich mich ausgeloggt.... 60 Schuss hatte ich... 12 sind noch übrig... 48 Zombies gekillt innerhalb von 5 Minuten... Keine Chance Polana zu looten ich musste weiter ziehen.... Ich vermute das ich jetz im Wald gleich vor Gorka bin... sicher bin ich nicht... ich bin einfach nur weg gerannt....
Zombies spawnen wieder.... Lärm? schlechte idee.... und wenn du keine stille Waffe hast... Lauf Forest Lauf....


----------



## D4rkResistance (3. März 2014)

Guten Morgen liebe Kollegen,

ich hab gestern mit "Hohojonny", "Pseudoephedrin" und diversen neuen Kollegen (die ich gestern auf einem zufälligen DayZ Server kennengelernt habe) eine "kleine" Spaßtour übers NWA und durch Stary gemacht. Herausgekommen sind ~ 30 Min. pures Chaos und ultra lustige Momente. Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß! PS: Unbedingt die letzten 10 Min. gucken! xD

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRipYzJLZQM


----------



## Mewkew (3. März 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Boah Leute bin ja momentan auf dem Experimental unterwegs zieht euch das rein:
> 
> Ich habe in MSTA ein Gartenutensil gefunden das man eigentlich als Schlagwaffe benutzen kann, ausserdem habe ich eine .45er mit 60 Schuss bekommen, allerdings ohne Magazin, was bedeudet ich kann jedes Mal nur eine Patrone im Lauf laden!
> Soweit so gut, ich mach mich auf dem Weg Nach norden und komm an der Baustelle zwischen Polana und Orlovets, dort finde ich ein Rucksack und den nehme ich auch mit.
> ...


 

Hey mister,

also ich bin ja auch seit nem monat auf exp. umgesteigen, aber das die zeds respawnen kann ich nich bestätigen. Die tauchen zwar nun häufiger auf, aber das ist echt ne verrückte story. Das mit der schlagwaffe kann ich dir erklären, seit dme neusten exp. branch musst du melee waffen in anschalg nehmen bevor du zuschalgen kannst, hat mich auch 4 verbände gekostet eh ich das raus hatte, auserdem macht es das zielen umgemein schwerer da die seiten von melee und schusswaffen geändert wurden, die melee waffe wird nun recht getragen und gehalten, man muss nun also einen ganzen kopf über die rechte schulter zielen um den kopf zu treffen.


----------



## mist3r89 (3. März 2014)

OK danke für die Erklärung mit der Handwaffe, muss ich heute probieren! Vielleicht sieht man sich heut Abend!

Ne die sind auf jeden Fall gespawnt!!! ich war am weg rennen und die sind plötzlich vor mich aufgeploppt! 
Vorher dachte ich auch es sind jetzt einfach mehr, und ich hab mich sogar gefreut XD, aber als ich die 2 aufploppen sah wusste ich, diesen Kampf kann ich nicht gewinnen, und bin geflohen... 

Sicher das die dinger nicht wieder spawnen? wo bist du denn gerade? vielleicht können wir das heute abend ja irgendwo auf dem Grund gehen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. März 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Guten Morgen liebe Kollegen,
> 
> ich hab gestern mit "Hohojonny", "Pseudoephedrin" und diversen neuen Kollegen (die ich gestern auf einem zufälligen DayZ Server kennengelernt habe) eine "kleine" Spaßtour übers NWA und durch Stary gemacht. Herausgekommen sind ~ 30 Min. pures Chaos und ultra lustige Momente. Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß! PS: Unbedingt die letzten 10 Min. gucken! xD
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRipYzJLZQM


 
Als ich gefesselt war habt ihr meine Trinkflasche und Konserven und Medikits, Hammer und Kompass geklaut. Ich erwarte Schadensersatz


----------



## mist3r89 (3. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Als ich gefesselt war habt ihr meine Trinkflasche und Konserven und Medikits, Hammer und Kompass geklaut. Ich erwarte Schadensersatz


 
Ich schätze mal dass du noch lange darauf warten kannst^^ This is DayZ


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. März 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal dass du noch lange darauf warten kannst^^ This is DayZ


 
Ich denke, ich werde mein Zeug schon wieder bekommen  Zur Not mit Gewalt


----------



## MasterSax (3. März 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> *@Pyro:* Erstmal danke für die neuen News! Vieles davon hat man ja aber auch schon im letzten DevBlog gesehen.  Freue mich auch endlich, wenn es Tiere im Spiel gibt und das Wetter nicht mehr clientseitig ist.
> 
> *@MasterSax:* Ist mir noch nie passiert. In 230 Spielstunden. Bin einmal fast runtergefallen, aber war nur'n Darstellungs-Bug. Du musst einfach dicht an Leitern rangehen und dann F drücken. Dann ganz normal runterklettern. Aber nicht aus 5m Entfernung auf die Leiter steigen...dann kann es passieren das er einfach nur runterspringt. Ich bin gestern übrigens gestorben, als ich in dem zweistöckigen grünen Haus (Silbere Metalltür) die Treppe runtergerannt bin....mein Char ist gestolpert und dann war ich tot. Das gleiche ist letztens auch nem Kollegen passiert...selbes Haus, selber Bug. Also Tipp an alle...bei dem o.g. Häusertyp (dazu zählt auch das rote Haus) die Treppe nur langsam runtergehen.
> 
> Des Weiteren solltet ihr darauf aufpassen, das ihr nicht mit zu vielen Leuten in einem Zimmer steht. Anderer Kumpel von mir (voll equipped) wurde gestern von einem Mitspieler im ersten Stock vom NWA Prison versehentlich durch die Wand gedrängt. Resultat = er lag tot außerhalb des Gebäudes. Nicht schön. Daher bitte in engen Räumen nicht zu zweit oder zu dritt rumlaufen.


 


ich hatte es bestimmt schon 5x in 180stunden. 

1x auf den Tower rückwärts aufs Geländer geflogen = zum glück nicht gestorben.
3xTec Gebäude, obwohl ich sie Richtig benutzt habe und oben angekommen ,geht er nicht nach vorne -.- 
1x Hochhaus wo die Leitern sind und er nach links zum fahrstuhl ausgang will oder auch nicht


----------



## henderson m. (3. März 2014)

ist mir in fast 200 stunden noch nie passiert...ist halt kein counterstrike 1.6 wo man mit nem duckjump auf die leiter springt. einfach warten bis leiter logo kommt und dann f drücken. dann funzt alles wunderbar


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. März 2014)

Da spawnt man in Kamyshovo auf einem 40Slot Server wo 6 Man insgesammt spielen und 2 bewaffnete Gegner und 1 Bambi rennen dort rum -.- Zum Glück kann man mit Mosin gut auf Distanz spielen


----------



## MasterSax (3. März 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> ist mir in fast 200 stunden noch nie passiert...ist halt kein counterstrike 1.6 wo man mit nem duckjump auf die leiter springt. einfach warten bis leiter logo kommt und dann f drücken. dann funzt alles wunderbar



Probier das paar mal Full Equipe


----------



## EX-Buzz (3. März 2014)

Moin Zusammen,

vllt kann mir einer von euch weiterhelfen. Vorab, ich weiss DayZ is ne PreAlpha.... 

Seit neustem hab ich nen "zweite Character", den ich nicht mehr loswerde. Mein MainChar ist fully equipped... irgendwann vor ein paar Tagen, gabs mal nen Netzwerkfehler, ich folg aus dem Spiel, wollte mich neu einloggen und siehe da, ich hatte nen nackten Char.

War zwar etwas grummelig aber nun gut, ist ja ne Alpha..... Hab also meinen neuen Char durch die Wildness geführt, ein paar Stunden gespielt.... nun logge ich mich vorhin wieder ein, hab ich meinen alten Char wieder, ich mich gefreut und mit dem weiter gespielt. Nun wollt ich auf den Server von nem Kumpel switchen, das Spiel lädt..... hab ich wieder den "neuen" Char......  das ist nicht witzig.... 

Jemand ne Idee wie ich dieses Problem beseitigen könnte?


----------



## meik19081999 (3. März 2014)

EX-Buzz schrieb:


> Moin Zusammen,
> 
> vllt kann mir einer von euch weiterhelfen. Vorab, ich weiss DayZ is ne PreAlpha....
> 
> ...


 
Warscheinlich spielst du auf hardcore und normal.
Des sind die 2 verschiedenen chars ^^


----------



## SwissBullet (3. März 2014)

Ist mir aber auch schon passiert auf Regulär Server.
Ausgeloggt und ein paar Stunden wieder eingeloggt auf einem anderen Regulär Server und hatte wieder ein Bambi.
Weil mir dann das nicht passte wieder auf ein anderer und dann hatte ich meinen alten wieder.
Waren alles Regulär Server Non HC.
Habe mich auch schon darüber gewundert.


----------



## D4rkResistance (4. März 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Sicher das die dinger nicht wieder spawnen?



Deine Story erinnerte mich extrem an dieses Video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjzX1LSy_TY


----------



## EX-Buzz (4. März 2014)

Hab heute morgen bewusst nen HC Server gewählt und siehe da, mein alter Char war wieder da. Werd das heute nochmal verifizieren..... hatte keine Lust 300sec zu warten um nonHC Server zu wählen.....  schonmal Danke für die Hilfe *Thumbsup*


----------



## mist3r89 (4. März 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Deine Story erinnerte mich extrem an dieses Video:  <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjzX1LSy_TY">YouTube Link</a>


Jop genau so sah es aus! 

Habe gestern übrigens 3x die dämmerung gesehen!  super Bilder sieht echt scharf aus!!

In elektro spawnen doe zombies auch immer neu! War gestern super die action in electro beim feuerwehrturm^^

Kleine geschichte: waren bei der baustelle in polana, sergej mit der sks auf dem sniperhügel, ich mit sks und pistol am looten, vom 1.stock sehe ich wie einer rein kommt in die baustelle gleich auf der seite dass der sniper ihn nicht sieht-.- ich renn nach ganz oben leg mich mit der pistol so hin das ich die treppe
Und die leiter sehe! Plötzlich fängts an zu regnen und aaaauuuuu i think my leg is broken.... Ich so whaaaat?????? 
Hose ruined und das magazin und die waffe ruined, nicht mehr benutzbar, teile der munition auch kaputt.... Ich bin nur da gelegen und hab gewartet... Kein glitch kein fallen nix.... Glasknochen-.- jetz kriech ich irgendwo auf der suche nach morphin-.-


----------



## mist3r89 (4. März 2014)

Hier die versprochene Screenshots


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D4rkResistance (4. März 2014)

Guten Morgen Leute,

soo...nachdem "Mister" hier so schön von der "Experimental Build" geschwärmt hat, hab ich mein DayZ heute Nacht auch mal auf den entsprechenden Modus umgestellt. Das ist sooo mega schwer Loot zu finden...geschweige denn Waffen + Munition. Ich bin bestimmt 3h lang nur mit ner Feuerwehrtaxt rumgelaufen, bis ich die erste SKS + 40 Muni fand. In der Zeit hätte ich auf "Stable" ne M4 + M68 + 250 Schuss gefunden. Das gleiche mit "Civilian Loot": Essen, Trinken, Rucksäcke...da sucht man Stunden. Bin bis zum NWA mit nem Schulranzen rumgelaufen, weil ich keinen anderen Rucksack fand (Server war noch ungelootet). Inzwischen hab ich ne Ammobox (die spawnen anscheinend öfter als Tuna-Dosen^^), ne SKS + ~30 Schuss, ne Magnum + ~50 Schuss, bissl Militärkleidung & Essensvorräte.

*Neuerungen + Bugs, die mir im "Experimental Build" aufgefallen sind:*

- Dach-Loot-Bug an der Schule gefixt (da spawnt nix mehr) 
- Melee-Waffen muss man "anlegen" und unten links hauen, um nen Zombie zu killen
- Gibt ne neue Leder-Biker-Jacke
- In fast jeder Stadt ein Polizeirevier oder Arztpraxis (z.B. Kamyshovo, Dolina, Gorka, Stary)
- Neuer Spawnpoint: Svetlojarsk
- Man kann mit "Eat All" eine Dose komplett leeren
- Tarnnetztürme im Militärcamp sind verbuggt (keine Sandsäcke)
- Es gibt bei Nacht nun vereinzelte Straßenlaternen, die in Betrieb sind (sieht derbe geil aus)
- *Zombies respawnen, wenn man sie killt!* Schusswaffen sind echt mies, da ständig neue Zombies angerannt kommen.
- *Deutlich weniger Loot (Civilian, Food, Military)*
- Gibt neue Schlag- / und Stichwaffen (z.B. ne Bauernharke)
- Gibt div. neue Hüte
- Gibt angeblich ne neue Stadt irgendwo im Nord-Westen (hab ich in nem Video gesehen)
- Die Sonnenuntergänge sehen mega episch aus!
- Es gibt jetzt silbere Militärhelme (diese können aber nicht i.V.m. Gasmasken benutzt werden)
- _...wenn mir noch was einfällt, ergänze ich's hier_

*Hier noch ein paar Screenshots:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gute "Nacht"!

*D4rk*

PS: Würde mich freuen, wenn wir heute Nachmittag mal ne Runde "experimental" zusammenzocken würden.  
Bin jetzt erstmal'n paar Stündchen in die Heia.


----------



## meik19081999 (4. März 2014)

Wie stell ich auf experimental um und wird mein alter chard gelöscht oder ist das wie bei hardcore und regular?


----------



## mist3r89 (4. März 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Leute,
> 
> *Neuerungen + Bugs, die mir im "Experimental Build" aufgefallen sind:*
> 
> ...



Was den Loot betrifft bin ich nicht sicher obs wirklich weniger ist. Ich denke das Problem ist noch, das es zu viele Spieler gibt und zu wenige Server, dadurch ist eigentlich alles dauergelootet.
Was auf dem Experimental halt auffällt ist, dass die Spieler eher nur das looten was sie brauchenund den Rest liegen lassen, eventuell Platzmangel? Die Polizei Stationen sind eigentlich die neuen Supermärkte für Waffen, hab da bisher immer was gefunden. Die Spieler sind freundlicher als im Stable XD, wobei gestern ein Bambi auch sterben musste nachdem er meinte uns killen zu müssen mit den Fäusten.
2 waren nett, und einem haben wir sogar etwas zu essen gegeben.

Wir sind dann in Dolina gekommen, die war teilgelootet, keine Kleider und so, dafür war voll mit essen, obwohl Türen offen waren.

Was uns gestern noch aufgefallen ist, aber noch nicht bewiesen, werde dem noch auf dem Grund gehen: Wenns dunkel wird, spawnen noch mehr zombies als Tagsüber... Wie gesagt, momentan eine Vermutung, und vielleicht einwenig Walking Dead Paranoia... aber beim schleichen hat man halt viel Zeit wo man die Kulisse beobachen kann... und das Feld da unten war Zombie frei, sobald die letzten Sonnenstrahlen durchleuchteten, spawnten da 2-3 Stück auf, war aber noch hell... Kann mir denken wenns dann dunkel wird, kommen noch mehr? War vielleicht auch nur Zufall wer weiss...


----------



## Joselman (4. März 2014)

> 2014-02-25
> ETA to Stable: Wednesday, 5th March 2014 during scheduled maintenance.
> 
> [edit] Known IssuesPhysics: Item throwing physics is currently disabled
> ...



WTF man kann einen Herzinfakt bekommen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. März 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> WTF man kann einen Herzinfakt bekommen.


 
Juhu mal sehen wie viele von uns da sterben werden


----------



## mist3r89 (4. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Juhu mal sehen wie viele von uns da sterben werden


 
Ich glaube wir hatten gestern einen!
wir waren zu dritt, er lief ne Leiter hoch und als er hochkam war er tot, und erst danach ist er gefallen... er ist einfach tot umgefallen praktisch... kein schuss, kein glitch kein bug... einfach tot....


----------



## Mewkew (4. März 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Leute,
> 
> - Dach-Loot-Bug an der Schule gefixt (da spawnt nix mehr)


 
Ne ne Dark, dann hattest du eifnach pech, da spawnt noch jede menge! Jetzt halt ohne bug, es liegt dann direkt auf dem kleinen podest. Habe das schon sehr oft was gefunden in der exp.


----------



## mist3r89 (4. März 2014)

Mewkew schrieb:


> Ne ne Dark, dann hattest du eifnach pech, da spawnt noch jede menge! Jetzt halt ohne bug, es liegt dann direkt auf dem kleinen podest. Habe das schon sehr oft was gefunden in der exp.


 
Genau man kann sich einfach nicht mehr in dem "Kasten" reinbuggen^^ hab da gestern auch ne dose gefunden


----------



## henderson m. (4. März 2014)

Mewkew schrieb:


> Ne ne Dark, dann hattest du eifnach pech, da spawnt noch jede menge! Jetzt halt ohne bug, es liegt dann direkt auf dem kleinen podest. Habe das schon sehr oft was gefunden in der exp.


 
ich sah das nie als bug sondern als easter egg


----------



## SwissBullet (4. März 2014)

Morgen soll ja patch day sein.


----------



## D4rkResistance (4. März 2014)

*Kleines Experimental Screenshot-Update:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. März 2014)

Läufts besser von den FPS her?


----------



## mist3r89 (4. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Läufts besser von den FPS her?


Nicht wirklich nein... Mit dem patch von morgen könnte vielleicht was kommen auf dem experimental... Mal schauen


----------



## Mewkew (4. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Läufts besser von den FPS her?


 
Eher schlechter ^^ Hab in dem exp. branch, der morgen zur stable wird, manchmal diffuse framedrops in den ganz niedrigen 2 stelligen bereich, egal ob stadt oder pampa, nach ein paar sekunden gehts dann wieder.


----------



## Learcor (4. März 2014)

Frage: Ich spiel die "Stable-Version" und hab schon seit einer Ewigkeit nix mehr gegesssen. Kann es sein, dass der Status "energized" nicht mehr weg geht? Dagegen würde aber auch sprechen, dass ich den Statsu "Healthy" weiterhin habe....


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. März 2014)

Learcor schrieb:


> Frage: Ich spiel die "Stable-Version" und hab schon seit einer Ewigkeit nix mehr gegesssen. Kann es sein, dass der Status "energized" nicht mehr weg geht? Dagegen würde aber auch sprechen, dass ich den Statsu "Healthy" weiterhin habe....


 
Klar geht der weg. Dauert halt nur


----------



## Learcor (5. März 2014)

Muss dann aber wirklich lange dauern. Ich musste inzwischen 3 mal trinken. Energized ist inzwischen immer noch auf hellgrün...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. März 2014)

Learcor schrieb:


> Muss dann aber wirklich lange dauern. Ich musste inzwischen 3 mal trinken. Energized ist inzwischen immer noch auf hellgrün...


 
Ja wenn du einmal viel verspeist hast, dauert das


----------



## D4rkResistance (5. März 2014)

Ist doch bei deinem "Real Life Char"  nicht anders. Man hat öfter durst, als man hunger hat.


----------



## henderson m. (5. März 2014)

wann kommt mal n neuer patch ?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. März 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> wann kommt mal n neuer patch ?


 
Heute


----------



## henderson m. (5. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Heute


 
schönes ding


----------



## Mewkew (5. März 2014)

Learcor schrieb:


> Muss dann aber wirklich lange dauern. Ich musste inzwischen 3 mal trinken. Energized ist inzwischen immer noch auf hellgrün...


 
Was heist ne ewigkeit? In der regel dauert es 40 ingame minuten um von voll energized auf hungry zu kommen, vorraus gesetzt du machst etwas in der zeit und hockst nicht nur im gebüsch. Könnte mir aber durchaus vorstellen das das ein hungerbug im positiven sinne ist. Es gab auch mal zeiten, da hat es keine 2 minuten gedauert um von energized auf verhungern zu kommen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. März 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> schönes ding


 
Der müsste doch schon ausgeliefert sein der Patch


----------



## Shicehaufen (5. März 2014)

Alle Server außer exp. sind noch offline. Der Patch ist noch in Arbeit.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. März 2014)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Alle Server außer exp. sind noch offline. Der Patch ist noch in Arbeit.


 
Na da :-p

Mal sehen. Werde das heute mal antesten wenn ich noch Zeit finde


----------



## D4rkResistance (5. März 2014)

Mewkew schrieb:


> Eher schlechter ^^ Hab in dem exp. branch, der morgen zur stable wird, manchmal diffuse framedrops in den ganz niedrigen 2 stelligen bereich, egal ob stadt oder pampa, nach ein paar sekunden gehts dann wieder.


 
Das kann ich nicht bestätigen. Ich hatte gestern zwar auch kleine FPS-Drops...die kamen mir aber serverseitig vor. Svetlojarsk hat ne extreme FPS-Steigerung bekommen. Da hatte ich früher immer nur um die 22 FPS. Gestern zwischen 35 und 40. Allgemein finde ich, dass das Spiel deutlich "smoother" läuft, als noch vor ein paar Tagen.

Mal schauen, wie die Stable heute Abend läuft. Und es würde mich interessieren ob die Tarnnetztower bei den Militärzelten in der Stable gefixt wurden. In der Experimental waren die optisch verbuggt. Gucken, ob sie es noch rechtzeitig gemerkt haben! xD


----------



## mist3r89 (5. März 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Das kann ich nicht bestätigen. Ich hatte gestern zwar auch kleine FPS-Drops...die kamen mir aber serverseitig vor. Svetlojarsk hat ne extreme FPS-Steigerung bekommen. Da hatte ich früher immer nur um die 22 FPS. Gestern zwischen 35 und 40. Allgemein finde ich, dass das Spiel deutlich "smoother" läuft, als noch vor ein paar Tagen.  Mal schauen, wie die Stable heute Abend läuft. Und es würde mich interessieren ob die Tarnnetztower bei den Militärzelten in der Stable gefixt wurden. In der Experimental waren die optisch verbuggt. Gucken, ob sie es noch rechtzeitig gemerkt haben! xD



Naja mal guggn hab das gefuehl das die staedte besser laufen aber in der pampa dafuer teils schlechter... Moeglich das es serversetig ist.
Was ich heute bemerkt habe, ist dass das spiel bei mit auf der platte installiert war und nicht auf der ssd. Bin es gerade am neu installieren bin gespannt ob das vielleicht auch was bringt?


----------



## EX-Buzz (5. März 2014)

Gibt es irgendwo eine Patch Notes zum aktuellen Patch?


----------



## D4rkResistance (5. März 2014)

EX-Buzz schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwo eine Patch Notes zum aktuellen Patch?



Noch nicht! Sobald sie veröffentlicht wurden, stelle ich sie "übersetzt" hier ins Forum.


----------



## Shicehaufen (5. März 2014)

Wie es aussieht gibt's heute das Update noch nicht! Eben auf Twitter gefunden: 

@dayzdevteam: At 1700GMT friday we will initiate an unscheduled maintenance period to update DayZ with 0.37. The maintenance period for today is complete


----------



## Typhoon522 (5. März 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Noch nicht! Sobald sie veröffentlicht wurden, stelle ich sie "übersetzt" hier ins Forum.


 
Es gibt 'Vorab-Notes' für die Experimental Version. Sollte nicht zu stark von den Endgültigen abweichen


----------



## EX-Buzz (5. März 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Noch nicht! Sobald sie veröffentlicht wurden, stelle ich sie "übersetzt" hier ins Forum.


 
Danke dir, solange sie nicht in Mandarin ist, kannst sie auch im Original reinstellen 


@Typhoon522

Link?


----------



## D4rkResistance (5. März 2014)

Changelog - DayZ Wiki

Da steht der Changelog des Experimental Branchs.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. März 2014)

Also verpass ich zum Glück nix heute


----------



## Harpenerkkk (5. März 2014)

So ne Frage am Rande, wann kommen die Flug und Fahrzeuge? Heute sollte doch ein patch rauskommen mit dem Jagd und Kochsystem + ein Bogen liege ich da richtig oder hab ich irgendwo was falsch aufgefasst?


----------



## sinchilla (5. März 2014)

> So ne Frage am Rande, wann kommen die Flug und Fahrzeuge? Heute sollte  doch ein patch rauskommen mit dem Jagd und Kochsystem + ein Bogen liege  ich da richtig oder hab ich irgendwo was falsch aufgefasst?


mit den vehikeln kannste im laufe dieses jahres rechnen wenn nix dazwischen kommt. das jagd & kochsystem ist m.m.n. aber noch nicht im patch enthalten. steinigt mich wenn ich falschinformationen verbreite. bin da momentan nicht so firm bezüglich der kommenden inhalte bzw. patches.

hier ma so ein paar änderungen, bezüglich dem kochen konnte ich beim überfliegen nichts finden:DayZ Standalone Patchnotes 05.03.2014 - Version 0.37.115791 STABEL | DJ Nerdy´s League


----------



## Harpenerkkk (5. März 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> mit den vehikeln kannste im laufe dieses jahres rechnen wenn nix dazwischen kommt. das jagd & kochsystem ist m.m.n. aber noch nicht im patch enthalten. steinigt mich wenn ich falschinformationen verbreite. bin da momentan nicht so firm bezüglich der kommenden inhalte bzw. patches.
> 
> hier ma so ein paar änderungen, bezüglich dem kochen konnte ich beim überfliegen nichts finden:DayZ Standalone Patchnotes 05.03.2014 - Version 0.37.115791 STABEL | DJ Nerdy´s League



Okay ja danke sinchilla für die Bestätigung, ja ich hoffe mal das die Flugzeuge und die Fahrzeuge schnell implementieren da das laufen echt ätzend ist m.M.n, gibt es eigentlich schon die Tarnanzüge oder Base bau?? Ich bin noch ein absoluter Neuling auf dem Gebiet von DayZ


----------



## Shicehaufen (5. März 2014)

Lest doch einfach mal ein paar Posts vorher!!!  


Und nochmal:  @dayzdevteam: At 1700GMT friday we will initiate an unscheduled maintenance period to update DayZ with 0.37. The maintenance period for today is complete 

Und jetzt frei übersetzt ins deutsche von Shicehaufen:

   "um 17:00 Uhr Greenwich mean Time (Nullmeridian u know), Freitag, werden wir eine von nicht langer hand geplante Wartung vornehmen um dayz auf versionsnummer 0.37 zu patchen.  Die heute Wartung (wie jeden Mittwoch um 7:00 Uhr GMT) ist abgeschlossen.


----------



## sinchilla (5. März 2014)

> "um 17:00 Uhr Greenwich mean Time (Nullmeridian u know), Freitag, werden  wir eine von nicht langer hand geplante Wartung vornehmen um dayz auf  versionsnummer 0.37 zu patchen.  Die heute Wartung (wie jeden Mittwoch  um 7:00 Uhr GMT) ist abgeschlossen.


na an dir sind aber auch ein paar simultanübersetzer verloren gegangen


btw.: Gear: can opener can be used as melee weapon / so spart man sich die lästige axt mitzuschleppen...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. März 2014)

Freunde von mir haben sich heute auch mal das SPiel zugelegt. Ihr Treffpunkt: powerplanet Eletro  40/40 Mann auf dem Server. 2 Minuten nach dem sie Elektro sehen konnten, gab es schon erste Verluste 

Seit heute läufts irgendwie besser finde ich.


----------



## EX-Buzz (6. März 2014)

Fhrz u. Flgz finde ich vollkommen überflüssig... gerade das laufen durch den Wald ist doch das schöne, das knacken, das geheule od. diese Schrecksekunde wenn einem einer entgegenkommt.... das macht doch den Reiz aus.....

Hab gestern das erste mal nen ballistischen Helm gefunden, der muss wohl auch neu sein.... ist mir vorher noch nicht begegnet.... weiterhin lag auch noch ein Defibrilator rum..... aber da ich sportlich und fit bin, hab ich den mal liegengelassen.... das Herz arbeitet recht ordentlich...


----------



## Harpenerkkk (6. März 2014)

EX-Buzz schrieb:


> Fhrz u. Flgz finde ich vollkommen überflüssig... gerade das laufen durch den Wald ist doch das schöne, das knacken, das geheule od. diese Schrecksekunde wenn einem einer entgegenkommt.... das macht doch den Reiz aus.....
> 
> Hab gestern das erste mal nen ballistischen Helm gefunden, der muss wohl auch neu sein.... ist mir vorher noch nicht begegnet.... weiterhin lag auch noch ein Defibrilator rum..... aber da ich sportlich und fit bin, hab ich den mal liegengelassen.... das Herz arbeitet recht ordentlich...



Jeder sieht es anderes, nur was ich nicht verstehe ist das die das von DayZ Mod nicht übernommen haben also die überlebens Anzeige die immer rechts war, das fand ich persönlich sehr gut, da konnte man sehen ob er hungrig wahr oder dich die zombies hören, jetzt sieht dich jeder zombie aus 4 km...


----------



## EX-Buzz (6. März 2014)

Siehste, da sind wir auch wieder anderer Meinung, dieses ganzen HUD Anzeigen braucht kein Mensch..... ob er hungrig ist oder Bock auf ne Coke hat, das sagt er dir ja..... und das ich nicht weiß wann einer der Zombies mich sieht ist auch reuzvoll.... somit wirds nicht langweilg.....  aber so unterschiedlich sind die Meinungen


----------



## borni (6. März 2014)

Wenn es wirklich mal eine Zombieapokalypse gibt hat auch niemand plötzlich ein HUD im Sichtfeld. Von daher ist es schon gut so wie es ist!


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (6. März 2014)

Ich kann aber im RL in die Third-Person wechseln ...


----------



## EX-Buzz (6. März 2014)

Wie machts du das denn? Verlässt dein Geist deinen Körper um von hinten auf ihn gucken zu können?


----------



## Gast1668381003 (6. März 2014)

> Gear: hard headgear (ballistic, moto, construction and pilot helmets) cannot be wear together with masks


Was für ein Schwachsinn !  Im RL kann man auch ne Gasmaske tragen, wenn man einen ballistischen Helm trägt --> https://www.google.de/search?q=helm...3Tsgb8uIGABw&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1920&bih=904



> Network: Dropped items appeared only after a delay (now instant)


Das ist sehr gut  Neulich musste ich ungelogen mindestens 5 Minuten warten, bis ein gedropter Gegenstand endlich wieder auf dem Boden erschienen ist  Dummerweise war's auch noch eine SKS mit pristine-Scope...

Eines der nervigsten Dinge wurde scheinbar nicht gefixt: Zombies, die lustig durch Wände und Zäune hindurchgehen 



Kann man sich eigentlich noch immer in Wände reinglitchen (z.B. in die Militärgebäude mit der Zelle) oder - das schlimmste überhaupt - Gebäude per Datei-Umbenennung im Ordner komplett verschwinden lassen ?


----------



## mist3r89 (7. März 2014)

Wieso benennst du dateien um??


----------



## mist3r89 (7. März 2014)

Was geschieht wenn man auf einem fast leeren Server spielt mit nur 4 Spieler man selbst in einer 2er Gruppe spielt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Genau: Man entdeckt dass die anderen 2 Spieler auch als Gruppe spielen, und in der doch ziemlich grossen DayZ Welt sieht man sich tatsächlich noch

Freundlicherweise, haben wir uns nicht über den haufen geballert sondern konnten den Moment Fotografieren


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. März 2014)

Sowas sind echte DayZ Spieler und nicht welche, die gleich zur Waffe greifen 

Ist das Update schon da?


----------



## mist3r89 (7. März 2014)

Hab gerade ne neue Stadt gefunden, habe davon noch nix gelesen, eine kleine military einrichtung scheints da uach noch zu geben. Hab mal alles aufgenommen, wird gleich ungeschnitten auf YT hochgeladen, exklusiv für euch XD


----------



## Typhoon522 (7. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ist das Update schon da?


 
Server sollen heute ab 17 Uhr GMT aktualisiert werden, also ab 18 Uhr bei uns


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. März 2014)

Typhoon522 schrieb:


> Server sollen heute ab 17 Uhr GMT aktualisiert werden, also ab 18 Uhr bei uns


 
Genau dann wenn alle zocken wollen


----------



## mist3r89 (7. März 2014)

Aus irgend einem Grund ist die Quali Mist geworden-.- Komm noch nicht ganz draus... aber man erkennt es trotzdem^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mLgLbIbGcKM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (7. März 2014)

Sollen endlich mal Fahrzeuge reinkommen! Ohne das find ich DayZ bissle doof  so rumcruisen bockt da total


----------



## efdev (7. März 2014)

SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Sollen endlich mal Fahrzeuge reinkommen! Ohne das find ich DayZ bissle doof  so rumcruisen bockt da total


 
da im moment alles schwieriger werden soll in dayz wirst du so schnell kein fahrzeug in den fingern haben, selbst wenn diese implementiert sind.
hoffe ich zumindest fahrzeuge sollen was besonderes sein, und am besten alleine so gut wie unmöglich zu reparieren.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. März 2014)

SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Sollen endlich mal Fahrzeuge reinkommen! Ohne das find ich DayZ bissle doof  so rumcruisen bockt da total


 
Steinigt ihn!

Was immer alle mit ihren Fahrzeugen haben. Laufen ist doch viel gesünder


----------



## meik19081999 (7. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Steinigt ihn!
> 
> Was immer alle mit ihren Fahrzeugen haben. Laufen ist doch viel gesünder


 
Nicht für meine finger  aber makrotasten ftw xD


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. März 2014)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Nicht für meine finger  aber makrotasten ftw xD


 
Ich hab nichtmal Makrotasten  Manche Leute klemmen ja auch was in die Tastatur


----------



## meik19081999 (7. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ich hab nichtmal Makrotasten  Manche Leute klemmen ja auch was in die Tastatur


 
Mann kann auch makro tasten erstellen. Kannst ja mal googeln.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (7. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Steinigt ihn!
> 
> Was immer alle mit ihren Fahrzeugen haben. Laufen ist doch viel gesünder


 
Ich steinige dich auchbald! 
Das finde ich halt an der ArmaII Mod (Origins) so geil , einfach die Autos 
Man kann den Kollegen abholen , kann illegale Autorennen machen und einfach Loot suchen & schnell abhauen


----------



## meik19081999 (7. März 2014)

SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Ich steinige dich auchbald!
> Das finde ich halt an der ArmaII Mod (Origins) so geil , einfach die Autos
> Man kann den Kollegen abholen , kann illegale Autorennen machen und einfach Loot suchen & schnell abhauen


 
Am ende sucht man sich noch eine garage und dazu ein haus. Man fängt an sich im garten essen an zu bauen und richtet sich das haus schön ein und am ende hat jeder ein haus und man lebt wie vor der Apokalypse blos halt noch mit zombies als haustiere xD


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. März 2014)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Am ende sucht man sich noch eine garage und dazu ein haus. Man fängt an sich im garten essen an zu bauen und richtet sich das haus schön ein und am ende hat jeder ein haus und man lebt wie vor der Apokalypse blos halt noch mit zombies als haustiere xD


 
Jo^^

Naja ich würde, wenn es Fahrzeuge gäbe, ein Taxiunternehmen aufmachen


----------



## meik19081999 (7. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Jo^^
> 
> Naja ich würde, wenn es Fahrzeuge gäbe, ein Taxiunternehmen aufmachen


 
Und mit was würdest du dich bezahlen lassen?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. März 2014)

meik19081999 schrieb:


> Und mit was würdest du dich bezahlen lassen?


 
Essen, Munition. Ist schon alle geklärt zwecks Sicherheit


----------



## Shicehaufen (7. März 2014)

Ich will eine Untergrundbasis. Soweit ich weis soll man diese ähnlich ausstatten können wie die "hives" der umbrella corp in den RE filmen.

Darauf bin ich am meisten gespannt.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. März 2014)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Ich will eine Untergrundbasis. Soweit ich weis soll man diese ähnlich ausstatten können wie die "hives" der umbrella corp in den RE filmen.
> 
> Darauf bin ich am meisten gespannt.


 
Hauptsache da passt mein Taxi rein 

Bist du heute mal wieder dabei bei ner Runde um die Häuser ziehen?


----------



## Learcor (7. März 2014)

Ich könnt gerade kotzen und alles kurz und klein schlagen! MAAAAAAAN

Ich lieg mit nem Freund nördlich von  Elektro. Vor mir ein verdammt großes Feld und wie aus dem nichts steht da plötzlich mitten auf der Wiese ein Typ mit Mosin und sonst nix. Ehe ich mich versehe steht der Typ 20m weiter vorne und bevor ich mein Freund noch warnen kann steht der Typ plötzlich schon hinter uns. Dann schießt der Typ auf uns, Gott sei danke konnte ich ihn töten. Mein Freund hats aber fast getötet. Also wir beide die Beine in die Hand genommen und so schnell wie möglich nach Norden gerannt um im Wald erstmal in ruhe zu heilen.....wir sind keine 2 min gerannt, als plötzlich eine M4 auf uns schießt. Genau der selbe Typ.  Mein Freund geht down ich renn und renn und die Schüsse werde immer leiser. Plötzlich steht der Typ wieder neben mir und jagt mir 20 Schuss rein. 
Der Typ hatte ne Mosin und Muni und ne M4 + Muni und unbegrenzt großes Magazin und sonst nix.....wenn das kein Hack war.  

Dieser W.....er hat mir jetzt erstmal den Spaß am Spielen gründlich ruiniert.


----------



## Shicehaufen (7. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Hauptsache da passt mein Taxi rein   Bist du heute mal wieder dabei bei ner Runde um die Häuser ziehen?



Klar. Tiefgarage xD. Die Nacht zum Tag machen kann ich leider nicht. Mit Arbeit und Familie kann man sich das ganze Leben versauen


----------



## D4rkResistance (7. März 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Aus irgend einem Grund ist die Quali Mist geworden-.- Komm noch nicht ganz draus... aber man erkennt es trotzdem^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quali ist doch voll ok, weiß gar nicht was du hast!? Schönes Video. Wenngleich du es auch hättest kommentieren können!  Wäre ein wenig schöner gewesen, als so ein simples "Walkthrough"!  Hab die neue Stadt auch schon selbst in der EB testen können. Gefällt mir sehr gut!  Aber auch Olsha und Khelm wurden extrem verändert.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. März 2014)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Klar. Tiefgarage xD. Die Nacht zum Tag machen kann ich leider nicht. Mit Arbeit und Familie kann man sich das ganze Leben versauen


 
Was machst du aber auch  Wann hast du denn mal wieder Zeit für DayZ? Sag doch einfach, dass du was wichtiges zu tun hast und spiel mitn Laptop unter der Bettdecke


----------



## henderson m. (7. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Was machst du aber auch  Wann hast du denn mal wieder Zeit für DayZ? Sag doch einfach, dass du was wichtiges zu tun hast und spiel mitn Laptop unter der Bettdecke



ganz einfach, er vermisst henderson und ohne henderson macht dayz für ihn einfach keinen sinn ^^


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. März 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> ganz einfach, er vermisst henderson und ohne henderson macht dayz für ihn einfach keinen sinn ^^


 
Ach was  Er hat einfach nur Computerverbot und versucht sich jetzt raus zureden ^^


----------



## Schnibbel (7. März 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Hab die neue Stadt auch schon selbst in der EB testen können. Gefällt mir sehr gut!


Wo finde ich die neue Stadt in etwa? Will nach dem Patch direkt mal da hin


----------



## barbarendave2211 (7. März 2014)

Wird mit dem Patch auch der Charakter resetet ?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. März 2014)

barbarendave2211 schrieb:


> Wird mit dem Patch auch der Charakter resetet ?


 
Nein eigentlich nicht. Und wenn doch, werde ich auch das DayZ-Entwicklerteam steinigen


----------



## sinchilla (7. März 2014)

> Der Typ hatte ne Mosin und Muni und ne M4 + Muni und unbegrenzt großes Magazin und sonst nix.....wenn das kein Hack war.



na 2 waffen sind kein problem & mal vor & mal hinter euch deutet auf ein mittelschweres desyncproblem hin. ne ich würd auch sagen das da was nicht kosha war.



> Klar. Tiefgarage xD. Die Nacht zum Tag machen kann ich leider nicht. Mit  Arbeit und Familie kann man sich das ganze Leben versauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja reallife wird meist überbewertet...der größte fehler liegt darin begraben, dem schwachen geschlecht zu verfallen. wenn die einem dann noch nen kind an die backe nageln isses aus mit freiem willen & das wort freizeit wird derart hoch geschätzt das alle arbeits- & kinderlosen die höchste form der anerkennung, den neid, ernten.


----------



## D4rkResistance (7. März 2014)

Schnibbel schrieb:


> Wo finde ich die neue Stadt in etwa? Will nach dem Patch direkt mal da hin



Nordwestlich vom NWA....genauer gesagt da: DayZ Standalone Chernarus+ Map - DayZDB



barbarendave2211 schrieb:


> Wird mit dem Patch auch der Charakter resetet ?



Ich hoffe doch. Finde es immer unfair, wenn sie den Loot-Spawn runtersetzen, aber dann die alten Chars bestehen, die dann ~ 1000 Schuss für die M4 haben und komplett equipped sind, während Fresh Spawns nicht mal nen Rucksack finden. Sollten wir keinen CharWipe bekommen, renne ich nachher mit meinem Regular und Hardcore Char an die Ostküste und verschenke mein Zeug einzeln an Bambis. Alles...Nahrung, Munition, Kleidung, Waffen...und wenn ich dann nackt bin...spring ich vom Silo und fang neu an!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. März 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Nordwestlich vom NWA....genauer gesagt da: DayZ Standalone Chernarus+ Map - DayZDB
> 
> 
> 
> Ich hoffe doch. Finde es immer unfair, wenn sie den Loot-Spawn runtersetzen, aber dann die alten Chars bestehen, die dann ~ 1000 Schuss für die M4 haben und komplett equipped sind, während Fresh Spawns nicht mal nen Rucksack finden. Sollten wir keinen CharWipe bekommen, renne ich nachher mit meinem Regular und Hardcore Char an die Ostküste und verschenke mein Zeug einzeln an Bambis. Alles...Nahrung, Munition, Kleidung, Waffen...und wenn ich dann nackt bin...spring ich vom Silo und fang neu an!


 
Seit wann bist du so sozial? Was vors Eisen rennt, gehört umgelegt.


----------



## D4rkResistance (7. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Seit wann bist du so sozial? Was vors Eisen rennt, gehört umgelegt.



Da kennst du mich schlecht. Ich bin grundsätzlich willig Bambis zu helfen, wo es nur geht. Und wenn mein Char länger als ne Woche lebt, weiß ich, das ich zu wenig erlebt habe und es mal wieder Zeit wird neu anzufangen. Andernfalls hätte ich mich auch nicht so einfach im Outback gekillt. Ich hatte da locker Loot von 6 Stunden arbeit dabei. War mir aber egal irgendwie.^^ Anfangs war ich in DayZ noch so KoS-geil, weil ich mein hart gefarmtes Loot nicht verlieren wollte...aber nach ~ 250 Spielstunden ist das Loot nur noch nebensächlich und das Spiel wird langweilig, sobald man "fully equipped" ist. Außerdem habe ich mich bislang nach Patches imemr selbst gekillt. Sonst kriegste doch von den neuen Inhalten kaum was mit.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. März 2014)

Ach das im outback war ein Unfall


----------



## Learcor (7. März 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> na 2 waffen sind kein problem & mal vor & mal hinter euch deutet auf ein mittelschweres desyncproblem hin. ne ich würd auch sagen das da was nicht kosha war.



Zwei Waffen aufeinmal zu haben ist wirklich nix besonderes nur komisch, dass der Typ beim ersten mal eine Mosin mit unendlich Muni hatte ( der hat mindestens 5 mal geschossen und als wir ihn looteten waren in der Mosin immer noch 5 Patronen). Und nachdem der tot war, hatte der uns innerhalb von 1 Min gefunden und hatte ne M4 mit unendlich Muni. 
Also wenn ich in letzter Zeit nicht etwas komplett verpasst habe, dann ist es nicht möglich innerhalb von einer Minute sich ne M4 zu besorgen und nördlich von Elektro hinzulaufen.


Scheiß Cheater!


Gibts ne Möglichkeit solche Ärsche zu meldeb bzw. sperren zu lassen?


----------



## Schnibbel (7. März 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Nordwestlich vom NWA....genauer gesagt da: DayZ Standalone Chernarus+ Map - DayZDB


Oh, zu weit von meinem aktuellen Standort entfernt. Da wird heute wohl nix draus.
Übrigends, wo bleibt der Patch? Schon 16 min. überfällig


----------



## RazerR92 (7. März 2014)

Jetzt 20min  

Ich hoffe, die bekommen den Patch heute aufgespielt


----------



## PriQ (7. März 2014)

Hm, wird wohl nix. Wenn ich das beim Überfliegen richtig gelesen habe, ist der "37er Patch immernoch in Planung und soll so schnell wie möglich online gehen". Aber wann - keine Ahnung. :s

Weekly Report: Smashing Bugs for 0.37 | DAYZ


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. März 2014)

Ich glaube die haben den Patch verfesen und haben jetzt Feierabend


----------



## Schnibbel (7. März 2014)

Ich versteh auch nicht warum die den Patch abends aufspielen wenn alle zocken wollen. Und dann auch noch am WE.
Besser wäre doch irgendwann morgen in der Früh wenn wenig los ist.


----------



## Hardwarelappen (7. März 2014)

Ihr wisst schon, dass der Patch auf Mittwoch (12.3.) verschoben wurde?


----------



## mist3r89 (7. März 2014)

Hardwarelappen schrieb:


> Ihr wisst schon, dass der Patch auf Mittwoch (12.3.) verschoben wurde?


Gibts da auch ne quelle dazu?


----------



## mist3r89 (7. März 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Gibts da auch ne quelle dazu?


Also die exp. Läuft neu mit der   42.116002

Denke das update ist gelaufen vorhin wars die 37.xxx


----------



## Shicehaufen (7. März 2014)

Rofl: lest mal den kurzen Artikel und schaut euch unbedingt das verlinkten youtube Video darin an rofl:  



http://www.onlinewelten.com/games/v...passiert-wirklich-100-spieler-servern-125331/

Edit: hier noch die quelle für die Verschiebung des patches:http://dayzdev.tumblr.com/post/78861344968/weekly-report-smashing-bugs-for-0-37


----------



## D4rkResistance (8. März 2014)

Hallo liebe DayZ'ler,

habe mir eben den neuen "Experimental Branch"-Patch (~ 1 GB) via Steam gezogen. Und das erste was ich fand, war eine ".45 Colt M1911". Natürlich musste ich dazu direkt ein Video veröffentlichen, um der Erste zu sein, der diese Waffe vorstellen darf. 

Hier das Video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKt7n_82iuE


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (8. März 2014)

Als Lets Player sagt man doch das H- & S-Wort nicht Dark 

Trotzdem gutes Video und geile Knarre.


----------



## D4rkResistance (8. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Als Lets Player sagt man doch das H- & S-Wort nicht Dark


 
Grade dann, benutzt man diese Wörter ständig! xD Vor allem wenn es zutrifft. Zombies sind halt ganz einfach dreckige Schlam***! xD


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (8. März 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Grade dann, benutzt man diese Wörter ständig! xD Vor allem wenn es zutrifft. Zombies sind halt ganz einfach dreckige Schlam***! xD


Dann wäre ich ja der perfekte LP. Und da benehm ich mich schon wenn du aufnimmst


----------



## SwissBullet (8. März 2014)

Wenn man bei Update Experimental wählt,kann mann dann eigentlich noch auf die normalen joinen,oder nur noch auf Server die auf dem Experimental sind.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (8. März 2014)

Welche Waffe ist eigentlich besser, die *M4* oder die *SKS* ?

Anders gefragt: welche macht mehr Schaden, welche ist akurater ?


----------



## JohnSh3p4rd (8. März 2014)

Bin gerade durch eine Tür gelaufen und habe jetzt eine ruinierte Hose und gebrochene Beine. Toller Bug. 

Gibt es einen barmherzigen Samariter, der in der Nähe von Berezino bzw. Svelojarsk ist und Morphin dabei hat?


----------



## mist3r89 (8. März 2014)

JohnSh3p4rd schrieb:


> Bin gerade durch eine Tür gelaufen und habe jetzt eine ruinierte Hose und gebrochene Beine. Toller Bug.  Gibt es einen barmherzigen Samariter, der in der Nähe von Berezino bzw. Svelojarsk ist und Morphin dabei hat?


Kann diesmal nicht helfen sorry


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (8. März 2014)

JohnSh3p4rd schrieb:


> Bin gerade durch eine Tür gelaufen und habe jetzt eine ruinierte Hose und gebrochene Beine. Toller Bug.
> 
> Gibt es einen barmherzigen Samariter, der in der Nähe von Berezino bzw. Svelojarsk ist und Morphin dabei hat?


 
Leiser nicht.


----------



## D4rkResistance (8. März 2014)

Sorry, ich auch nicht! Experimental only!


----------



## JohnSh3p4rd (8. März 2014)

Hat sich erledigt. 
Bin an den Strand gekrochen,habe meine Sachen versteckt und dann ein "Bad" genommen. Bin zum Glück ganz in der Nähe gespawnt, und habe auf den Weg zu meinen Sachen auch noch eine SKS gefunden. Jetzt habe ich die Wahl zwischen Mosin und SKS. Besser geht's fast nicht. 

Trotzdem danke 

Edit: Gibt's eigentlich einen PCGH-Stammserver?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (8. März 2014)

JohnSh3p4rd schrieb:


> Edit: Gibt's eigentlich einen PCGH-Stammserver?


 
Gugst du Startpost TS3. Stupst du jemand mit DayZ Zeichen an, moven er dich.

Dort TS3 immer Leute


----------



## MasterSax (8. März 2014)

Bei Gebrochenen Beinen hilft nur noch Stöcke mit verband = Schiene


----------



## Shicehaufen (8. März 2014)

MasterSax schrieb:


> Bei Gebrochenen Beinen hilft nur noch Stöcke mit verband = Schiene




Morphin alleine hilft den meisten auch.

Hab mich in der experimental mal einer neuen "rolle" zugewandt.... Der Junkie! Hab mir jeden Morphin pen direckt rein gehauen den ich gefunden habe. xD


----------



## MasterSax (8. März 2014)

Hatte es bei mir und nen mate Probiert ging nicht mehr =/ daher habe ich jetzt immer ne schiene einstecken


----------



## SpotlightXFX (8. März 2014)

Was ist mit dem neuen Update alles passiert?

Achja , Charakter reset -.-


----------



## D4rkResistance (8. März 2014)

Was für'n neues Update? Da war bislang kein neues Update! xD Lediglich die Experimental hat nen neuen Patch bekommen, aber Char wurde übernommen.


----------



## SwissBullet (8. März 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Was für'n neues Update? Da war bislang kein neues Update! xD Lediglich die Experimental hat nen neuen Patch bekommen, aber Char wurde übernommen.


 
Um noch mal darauf zurück zu kommen,kann man wenn man Experimental zockt nur noch auf Server wo die Experimental Build drauf ist,oder kann man trotzdem noch auf normalen zocken.
Oder die Experimental wieder löschen.


----------



## mist3r89 (8. März 2014)

SwissBullet schrieb:


> Um noch mal darauf zurück zu kommen,kann man wenn man Experimental zockt nur noch auf Server wo die Experimental Build drauf ist,oder kann man trotzdem noch auf normalen zocken. Oder die Experimental wieder löschen.


Habens glaub schon 20 mal erklärt...

Uffem experimental kasch du nur experimental server zocke. Wenn uff normali server spiele willsch muesch s'experimental wieder abstelle.


----------



## SwissBullet (8. März 2014)

Ah so sry.
Jo denn stoht am Experimental nünd im weg,wenis jo eifach wieder deaktiviere cha.


----------



## Robonator (9. März 2014)

Hat die schon einer von euch gesehen?  
http://hugelolcdn.com/i700/251604.jpg


----------



## MasterSax (9. März 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> Hat die schon einer von euch gesehen?
> http://hugelolcdn.com/i700/251604.jpg



wird nur in der Experimental sein. 

In Der Normalen habe ich sie net gesehen


----------



## KornDonat (10. März 2014)

Yeah durch ein Bug bin ich durch ne Mauer geglitched und hab nun gebrochene Beine und muss durchs leben kriechen


----------



## -Fux- (10. März 2014)

Seit der "Patch-Rhythmus" nicht mehr stimmt ist hier ja wenig los...

Zeit dass Bohemia mal Gas gibt, nicht das mir der Thread hier untergeht


----------



## Learcor (11. März 2014)

Ich renn mit einem Freund seit zwei Tagen als Bambi durch Elektro und nerv die ganzen Camper da. Oder wir beoachten vom Dach aus wie sich zwei Campersquads gegenseitig auslöschen. ^^


----------



## mist3r89 (11. März 2014)

-Fux- schrieb:


> Seit der "Patch-Rhythmus" nicht mehr stimmt ist hier ja wenig los...
> 
> Zeit dass Bohemia mal Gas gibt, nicht das mir der Thread hier untergeht


 
Ne da gibts immer laufend zu Berichten, gleich nördlich vom Airstrip gibts ne neue Stadt mit Supermarkt feuerwehr Gebäude Garagen Pianobars usw. Garantiertes Lootprogramm.
Mit dem 42.er Batch wurde die Siedlung ganz im Westen das ich euch im Video vorgestellt habe, wieder gelöscht. Das Ding war wohl zu verbugged um es im SPiel zu lassen.

Ich kann mit nem Gasherd Feuer machen und den Kochtopf wird auch heiss, allerdings habe ich keine Möglichkeit gefunden wie ich darin essen packen kann um es zu kochen. Muss es mal mit Reis probieren...

Ansonsten.... Naja die Zombies werden Zahlreicher und Agressiver, sie spawnen sehr schnell zurück, was manchmal das Gefühl aufbringen lässt das man flüchten muss weil es egal ist wie viele du tötest es werden immer mehr! 


Was kann ich noch berichten? Genau!
Habe die neue 22er Gewehr und Pistole und will die hier kurz erläutern...

Gewehr:
+ sehr leicht
+ Praktisch kein Rückschlag
+ Sehr präzise auch auf mittelgrosse Entfernung (bis 100m getestet)
+ lautlos!!!!! (Nur der Einschlag der Kugel ist zu hören, der Schuss ist selbst in unmittelbarer Nähe kaum hörbar)
+ schnell (Maschinengewehr Style)

- kleines Kaliber
- extrem schwach (Zombies brauchen 5 Schüsse um getötet zu werden, ausser bei Headshots) Hab nem Spieler ins Bein geschossen, der hat nicht mal geblutet
- 10er Magazin (keine Ahnung ob es grössere gibt...) Durch die Schwäche der Schüsse ist das Magazin praktisch immer leer...
Fazit: Ein gutes Jagdgewehr^^ Man kann keine Scopes oder so dran hängen, deswegen nicht geeignet für grosse Entfernung. Sehr gute Sturmwaffe für Nahkampf! 10 gut platzierte Schüsse müssten auch für Spieler reichen. Dadurch das sie so leise ist, kann man damit gut aus dem Wald sichere Schüsse abgeben, wie gesagt genauigkeit wirklich unglaublich TOP! und wenn der Gegner nicht weiss woher die Schüsse kamen, sind 10 Schuss auch schnell abgegeben
Weniger geeignet für hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit an Gefecht im Stil Airfields oder Military bases. Gegen ne M4 Chancenlos wenn der Gegner weiss wo du bist.


Die Pistol 22er.
+sehr leicht
+kein rückstoss
+selbes Kaliber wie das Gewehr
+lautlos (Wirklich lautlos selbst für den Schützen)
/Geschwindigkeit (nicht getestet, da kein magazin und immer nur eine Kugel gechambert wird)


- selbes Kaliber selbe Schwäche... Keine Durchschlagskraft...
- Mündungsfeuer gut sichtbar (bei Tag vielleicht nicht so ein Problem, bei nacht wirst relativ schnell lokalisiert)

Fazit: Sehr gute Waffe für den Schleicher unter uns, der weniger Wumms möchte und doch zum ZIel kommt. 
Durch die sehr schwachen Kugeln, ist eine Waffe ohne Magazin komplett sinnlos, da man viel zu lange braucht, bis man EINEN ZOMBIE gekillt hat, geschweige dann ein Spieler. Bei der 45er macht es mich nichts aus zu Chambern, ein schuss ein toter...

Schlussendlich: Lieber diese Waffen als gar keine, aber wenn ich wechseln kann würde ich es wieder tun. Das GEwehr kann interessant sein, sollte es 40+ Magazine geben, ansonsten bist du immer am nachladen. 

Genau es gibt ein neues Gebäude unter anderem in Gorka krasnostav und noch andere, ein blaues Holzgehäuse. Das sind grosse Arztpraxen oder mini Krankenhäuser wie ihr wollt. Da gibts Medizinisches loot ohne Ende, mehr als 2 Spieler tragen können... IV Kits, Salinebags, Blutkonserven (leer natürlich) schon kombinierte oder nicht, essen, trinken, antibiotika, vitamine, kleider, batterien, defi, die vollen Boxen und das alles in höherer Menge. 

Das wars dann vom neusten Patch Vielleicht fällt mir ja noch was ein


----------



## X2theZ (11. März 2014)

danke für den coolen bericht. 

könntest du vielleicht zufällig noch einen screenshot hochladen, der so eine "arztpraxis" oder "mini-krankenhaus" zeigt?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (11. März 2014)

Dark hat mich mal überredet, Experimentel zu spielen.

Ich Städten jetzt 60FPS. Im Wald 0-15FPS - dafaq?! 

Naja sonst nix besonderes. Gestern im stabil noch eine Gruppe Streamer getrollt mit der abgesägten Schrotflinte 

Aber sonst hat das game durch fehlende Updates an Reiz verloren


----------



## mist3r89 (11. März 2014)

X2theZ schrieb:


> danke für den coolen bericht.
> 
> könntest du vielleicht zufällig noch einen screenshot hochladen, der so eine "arztpraxis" oder "mini-krankenhaus" zeigt?


 
Ich versuch dran zu denken^^ mach vielleicht wieder mal ein kleines Video und kann die Waffen ein wenig vorstellen, wie es der D4rk gemacht hat.


----------



## sinchilla (11. März 2014)

> Aber sonst hat das game durch fehlende Updates an Reiz verloren


 genauso gehts mir auch. ich warte erstmal ab bis wieder genügend content reingepatched wird.


----------



## RazerR92 (11. März 2014)

Langsam kotzt mich das Spiel an...
Jedes mal kackt das Spiel ab... DayZ funktioniert nicht mehr!


----------



## mist3r89 (11. März 2014)

RazerR92 schrieb:


> Langsam kotzt mich das Spiel an...
> Jedes mal kackt das Spiel ab... DayZ funktioniert nicht mehr!


 
naja solche Bugs gehören dazu... Hatten die letzten 2 Tage mit nem Kollege auch oft abstürze, amüsantes unerwartete Wendung in Spiele

Im stil was passiert wenn man sich ungewollt auf dem NWA Turm oder FeuerwehrTurm in Elektro ausloggt^^ wenn man die hinlegen taasten beim einloggen so oft und schnell drückt, dass der Buchstabe nicht mehr zu lesen ist^^


----------



## D4rkResistance (11. März 2014)

RazerR92 schrieb:


> Langsam kotzt mich das Spiel an...
> Jedes mal kackt das Spiel ab... DayZ funktioniert nicht mehr!


 
Ja, davon kann ich ab gestern auch ein Liedchen singen. Wochenlang ohne irgendwelche Probleme flüssig zocken können und seit gestern urplötzlich "DayZ funktioniert nicht mehr". Habe im Vergleich zum Vortag nichts geändert. Keine Einstellungen, kein Grafikkartentreiberupdate, die gleichen Favoriten-Server beim Spielen...

Habe dann die verschiedensten Szenarien durchprobiert. 4 verschiedene Regular-Server (Stable)...auch mal nen HC-Server (Stable)...komplettes Spiel mal neuinstalliert....Ergebnis ist immer das gleiche: Ich bin ein paar Minuten auf nem Server, ob Ingame oder im 5-Min-Sperrscreen spielt dabei keine Rolle, Spiel stockt kurz und ne Sekunde später crasht es. Also letzten Test gemacht und auf Experimental umgestellt. 15 Min. sowohl auf Regular, als auch auf HC absolut fehlerfrei funktioniert. Wieder umgestellt auf Stable...keine Minute aufm Server...Crash2Desktop. *

Ergo = "Stable" momentan unspielbar für mich!

*PS: Habe dann gestern noch ~ 1 Std. auf Experimental gezockt.


----------



## Crush182 (11. März 2014)

Oh man... ich hab iwie wieder richtig Lust 

-War bis jetzt ja leider erst 2-3 mal mit euch unterwegs (und der Flamewar hier scheint ja nun auch wieder vorbei zu sein  ).
In 2 Wochen sollten in der Schule jedenfalls alle Klausuren durch sein! (hoffentlich eingiermaßen gut  )

...und dann wird wieder ein bisschen rum genoobt


----------



## KornDonat (11. März 2014)

Hat jemand rein zufällig Morphin übrig und könnte mir das geben ? Lieg nämlich immer noch mit gebrochenen Beinen am Airstrip nord-westlich des Schiffswrack ^^

Edit: Stöcker wären dann auch noch vom Vorteil


----------



## -Fux- (11. März 2014)

Zu den Abstürzen: Ich habe sie nicht... Hatte allerdings auch kein Experimentalbuild installiert  Könnte mir vorstellen dass evtl. nicht alle Dateien wieder auf "stable" gesetzt werden. Probiert doch mal das Spiel zuerst auf Stable umzustellen, dann deinstallieren, dann manuell alle verbliebenen Dateien löschen und dann (ohne Steam-cloud) neu installieren.

Ich hab keine Ahnung ob die Steam-cloud da mit "drinhängt", aber wer weiß was da alles synchronisiert wird...


----------



## Mewkew (11. März 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Ja, davon kann ich ab gestern auch ein Liedchen singen. Wochenlang ohne irgendwelche Probleme flüssig zocken können und seit gestern urplötzlich "DayZ funktioniert nicht mehr". Habe im Vergleich zum Vortag nichts geändert. Keine Einstellungen, kein Grafikkartentreiberupdate, die gleichen Favoriten-Server beim Spielen...
> 
> Habe dann die verschiedensten Szenarien durchprobiert. 4 verschiedene Regular-Server (Stable)...auch mal nen HC-Server (Stable)...komplettes Spiel mal neuinstalliert....Ergebnis ist immer das gleiche: Ich bin ein paar Minuten auf nem Server, ob Ingame oder im 5-Min-Sperrscreen spielt dabei keine Rolle, Spiel stockt kurz und ne Sekunde später crasht es. Also letzten Test gemacht und auf Experimental umgestellt. 15 Min. sowohl auf Regular, als auch auf HC absolut fehlerfrei funktioniert. Wieder umgestellt auf Stable...keine Minute aufm Server...Crash2Desktop. *
> 
> ...



Ähm und das einfachste, nämlich mal datei integrietät überprüfen, haste vor dem reinstall nicht in betracht gezogen? Dann natürlich nicht vergessen ordner im steam und in den eigenne dokumenten ebenfalls zu löschen wenn dus komplett neu machst.


----------



## RazerR92 (11. März 2014)

Ich hab nur die Stable installiert sowie meine komplette Gruppe.
Wir haben dann meistens alle Zeitgleich den Fehler in DayZ und uns haut es aus dem Spiel.


----------



## mist3r89 (11. März 2014)

RazerR92 schrieb:


> Ich hab nur die Stable installiert sowie meine komplette Gruppe.
> Wir haben dann meistens alle Zeitgleich den Fehler in DayZ und uns haut es aus dem Spiel.


 
jo das sind irgendwelche Programmfehler oder Serverbugs, und die sind auch reproduzierbar... wenn du dann genau durch den selben Ort nochmals läuft mit den selben leuten, stürzt es nämlich gleciht wieder ab^^


----------



## D4rkResistance (12. März 2014)

Mewkew schrieb:


> Ähm und das einfachste, nämlich mal datei integrietät überprüfen, haste vor dem reinstall nicht in betracht gezogen? Dann natürlich nicht vergessen ordner im steam und in den eigenne dokumenten ebenfalls zu löschen wenn dus komplett neu machst.



Das war das erste, was ich versucht habe. Hat allerdings keine Fehler gefunden. Habe es nur nicht erwähnt, weil ich es für zu belanglos hielt, da ich davon ausgegangen bin, dass ihr mich nicht für total unfähig haltet. Tja, so kann man sich irren. 

Das Spiel neu runterzuladen & installieren hat mit meiner 160 Mbit-Leitung keine 5 Min. gedauert. Und nein, die Nutzerdaten habe ich dabei nicht gelöscht, da ich davon ausgegangen bin, dass Steam diese mit löscht. Tja, man lernt nie aus. Dann versuche ich's die Tage nochmal und lösche dann auch die Nutzerdaten. Auch das mit dem vorher auf "Stable" umstellen versuche ich mal. Letztlich isses mir aber auch irgendwie _wayne_, da ich eh nur noch Experimental zocken werde. (Dann muss man nicht auf die "Stable"-Patches warten xD)


----------



## RazerR92 (12. März 2014)

wann kommt den endlich das "STABLE" Update?


----------



## mist3r89 (12. März 2014)

RazerR92 schrieb:


> wann kommt den endlich das "STABLE" Update?


 
naja heute ist mittwoch... Da wird sowieso gewartet... wer weiss vielleicht hauen sie es drauf? hab aber noch nix in die Richtung gehört


----------



## RazerR92 (12. März 2014)

Ich verfluche Dean Hall und seine Tschechische Bande


----------



## SwissBullet (12. März 2014)

Gab keins https://mobile.twitter.com/Hicks_206/status/443681073156091904?screen_name=Hicks_206
Aber ich hoffe das es nicht mehr allzu lange dauert.


----------



## mist3r89 (12. März 2014)

naja hoffe auch dass es bald raus ist... möchte gerne ne weile wieder in der stable branch spielen... sooo viele server... so viele Uhrzeiten.... So viiiiele möglichkeiten....


----------



## Kazurabeatz (12. März 2014)

was die ständigen abstürze betrifft hab ich selber folgendes getan : (Hab ne nvidia GraKa )  

Alle GraKa Einstellungen auf Anwendungsgesteuert gesetzt amsonsten andere Optionen auf niedrig bis ganz ausgeschaltet wenn nicht
anders einstellbar war.
Dies hat dann echt geholfen , seitdem keine weiteren Abstürze mehr.

Vielleicht hilft dies dem einen oder anderen ein Stück weiter wer dieses Problem auch haben sollte


----------



## D4rkResistance (12. März 2014)

Meine Graka-Einstellungen sind sowieso immer anwendungsgesteuert. Aber ich werde sicher nicht auf die Idee kommen, meine Spielgrafik auf die unterste Einstellung zu stellen. Meine GTX 780 langweilt sich ja jetzt schon Ingame total.^^


----------



## Gast1668381003 (12. März 2014)

Wahrscheinlich wisst ihr es schon, aber es gibt nun auch eine DayZ-Mod für ArmA *3* 

Außerdem werden viele "Altis Life" für das bessere DayZ halten


----------



## mist3r89 (12. März 2014)

wär sicher mal wert da rein zu schauen... aber dafür arma3 kaufen weiss nciht....


----------



## mist3r89 (12. März 2014)

Womit ich mich einwenig schwer tu momentan ist folgende Frage... Ich kann ja irgendwie verstehen, dass man sich entschieden hat auf die Arma2 Engine zu setzen...
Man kennt die ENgine bereits, kann sie aufpolieren, Know How so zu sagen vorhanden, eventuell rechtliche Probleme usw....

Aber wieso entwickeln sie das SPiel auf einer Engine die schon nicht super skaliert und die CPU ordentlich benutzt noch mit D3D9?
 D3D11 wär doch schon besser gewesen für die CPU  ohne noch die besseren grafischen schnick schnack das man benutzen könnte....

Habt ihr schon mal was darüber gelesen oder so? würde mich wirklich intressieren wieso kein D11


----------



## D4rkResistance (12. März 2014)

Ach komm. Altis Life ist der größte Müll. DayZ wäre technisch auch grottenlangweilig. Aber das Survivalfeeling und die Zombies machen das schlechte Spiel wieder interessant. Es gibt derzeit nichts vergleichbares. DayZ ist quasi "The Walking Dead" als PC-Spiel. 

Und Altis Life? Das ist alles, was DayZ hat + Fahrzeuge und - Zombies. Also eigentlich nix anderes als Arma 3 ohne Missionen. Quasi DayZ Standalone Alpha mit noch wenigern, bis gar keine Zombies, dafür als Ersatz Fahrzeuge. Laaaaangweilig!!! Wahrscheinlich auch ein Grund wieso Sarazar sein Altis Life LP abgebrochen hat.


----------



## sinchilla (12. März 2014)

> Ach komm. Altis Life ist der größte Müll. DayZ wäre technisch auch  grottenlangweilig. Aber das Survivalfeeling und die Zombies machen das  schlechte Spiel wieder interessant. Es gibt derzeit nichts  vergleichbares. DayZ ist quasi "The Walking Dead" als PC-Spiel.
> 
> Und Altis Life? Das ist alles, was DayZ hat + Fahrzeuge und - Zombies.  Also eigentlich nix anderes als Arma 3 ohne Missionen. Quasi DayZ  Standalone Alpha mit noch wenigern, bis gar keine Zombies, dafür als  Ersatz Fahrzeuge. Laaaaangweilig!!! Wahrscheinlich auch ein Grund wieso  Sarazar sein Altis Life LP abgebrochen hat.


naja altis life mit dayz zu vergleichen ist das gleiche wie mit den äpfeln & den birnen. in altis gibs keine npc's oder zombies oder sonstwas sondern nur realplayer. man kann kokain, heroin & gras farmen. oder aber fische bzw. schildkröten im meer fangen ( schildkröten stehen unter naturschutz! ergo wenn euch die polizei im game erwischt dabei gibs mächtig ein auf die nuss). zement, salz, kupfer, diamanten usw. abbauen. natürlich kann man auch dem nächstbesten einfach ausrauben & so "schnell" an geld kommen. alternativ kann man als bulle spielen ob korupt oder nicht kann man für sich selbst entscheiden. jegliche fahrzeuge setzen entsprechende lizenzen voraus( boote, helis, autos, lkw's). bei 270qm sind fahrzeuge vor allem helis dann doch sehr sinnvoll. es geht primär im spiel ums role play game. somit wird jeder seiner rolle gerecht als ehrlicher apfelpflücker über den drogenbaron mit seinem kartell sowie vom kleinen ordnungsbeamten bis zur staatspolizei. ergo altis life is bei weitem umfangreicher als es dayz im momentanen zustand noch ist. & die mod befindet sich auch noch in der entwicklung & die diversität bezüglich der jobs & interaktionen nimmt stetig zu.

es ist auch keine survivalsimulation sondern ein rpg!

nicht umsonst spiele ich seit einiger zeit mit anderen dayzabtrünnigen nur noch altis...es macht einfach mehr spass!!!


----------



## Learcor (12. März 2014)

Kommt heute noch ein Update raus?


----------



## PcGamer512 (12. März 2014)

ICh hab ein problem.
War krank hab daraufhin vonem kumpel vitaminpillen bekommen un sick war weg.
Aber nun hab ich das problem das das bild nicht mehr farbig wird woran liegt das weil ist extrem nervig.


----------



## -Fux- (12. März 2014)

PcGamer512 schrieb:


> ICh hab ein problem.
> War krank hab daraufhin vonem kumpel vitaminpillen bekommen un sick war weg.
> Aber nun hab ich das problem das das bild nicht mehr farbig wird woran liegt das weil ist extrem nervig.


 
Zu wenig Blut.
Heilen -> Startpost lesen


----------



## henderson m. (13. März 2014)

Hi,
also Altis life mit DayZ zu vergleichen ist so wie Battlefield 4 mit Counter-Strike 1.6. JA es gibt in beiden Spielen Waffen, dass war es aber schon.
Grundsätzlich ist Altis Life ein Role Play game, wobei die Betonung auf Role Play liegt. 
Unser Squad spielt IMMER am gleichen Server von we-are-friendly.de wo es exakte Regeln gibt mit trusted playern, rebellen gruppen, Spezialeinsatzkräfte, eigens programmierte Polizei Skins, etc. Auf diesem Server wo wir spielen ist z.B RDM (random Deathmatch) absolut verboten und du bekommst sofort eine Private Nachricht vom Server Admin dass du auf den TS3 von den Admins kommen sollst. Das haben wir auch schon öfters durchgemacht 
Die Möglichkeiten die sich in diesem Spiel bieten sind unglaublich vielfältig. Genau darum haben wir schon seit längerem nicht mehr DayZ angerührt, da Altis Life eine Mischung ist aus GTA5, World of Warcraft, Diablo3, Battlefield 4 und Counter Strike ist. 
Es ist einfach episch wenn du beim Dorgendealer noch all dein Koks verkaufen konntest kurz bevor das Sondereinsatzkommando hinter dir schreit „Alle sofort auf den Boden und Waffen weg“, und du im Teamspeak einfach so „so Leute die haben keine Beweise gegen uns welche Story erzählen wir ihnen ? Die der Spenden an die notleidenden oder eine andere?“
Man muss wohl einfach mal dabei gewesen sein um dies im vollen umfang zu verstehen glaube ich.

Hier eine kleine Aktion von gestern:

Sinchilla, Robonator und ich haben gestern um Mitternacht beschlossen einfach ein paar Leute völlig legitim mit role play zu überfallen, ihnen das Geld zu stehlen und wieder zurückzugeben. Als wir mit unserem Little Bird so über die Map flogen sahen wir 1 Kleintransporter und einen Pickup Truck beim Ölvorkommen mit 2 Spielern. Ich versuchte natürlich so schnell wie möglich zu landen, die 2 Spieler am Feld sahen uns natürlich und versuchten abzuhauen. Nachdem ich den Heli so heftig runterdrückte und am Bodenaufschlug bis der Rotor und die Instrumente nicht mehr funktionstüchtig waren, sprangen meine beiden Buddys sofort vom Heli runter und Schossen den Fahrzeugen die Reifen kaputt. 
Wir liefen zu den Autos und schrien laut „überfall, überfall, sofort auf den Boden“. Leider waren das keine Leute zum Kirschen essen und einer von ihnen eröffnete sofort das feuer mit einer kleinen Pistole auf uns. ER wurde sofort von der Panzerbrechenden Munition von Sinchilla durchsiebt und getötet. Das voip geflame ist dann ähnlich wie in DayZ „scheiss Banditen, wir haben gar nix, dreckskerle,naps…“ das übliche halt.
Nachdem wir den einen getötet haben gingen wir über zum zweiten. Sinchilla boxte ihn nieder und stöberte in seinem Rucksack die Werkzeugkästen raus (benötigt man zum reparieren von Fahrzeugen). Dieser hatte auch eine Waffe bei sich die wir ihm entnahmen.
Natürlich hatte sinchilla vergessen ihn noch zu berauben und ich musste ihn einfach nochmal niederschlagen und ihm 29.000$ abnehmen. Das geflame war natürlich wie bei DayZ wenn man als Geisel genommen wird…
Nachdem wir die beiden Fahrzeuge komplett geleert haben und alles hatten löste sich bei mir nochmal versehentlich ein schuss welcher direkt in den Reifen des zweiten fahrzeugs ging, welches dadurch auch nicht mehr Fahrtauglich war. Das gesicht von dem Typen mitten in der Bamba ohne Fahrzeug ist einfach zu godlike...
Wir reparierten unseren LB und flogen in den Sonnenaufgang zu unserem nächsten Opfer, welches dann eskaliert ist, und mir einen Besuch beim Admin bescherte

Aber man kann diese Situationen welche man in DayZ vlt. alle 4 Stunden erfährt und in Altis life im Minutentakt, wirklich schwer wiedergeben, man muss sie einfach selber erleben. Es macht natürlich einen Unterschied auf welchem Server man spielt, aber dort wo wir spielen, und so wie dort gespielt wird, ist es der absolute wahnsinn.
Jeder der ca. 26€ hat, kann ich nur empfehlen sich das spiel einmal anzusehen. Am besten jedoch zumindest zu dritt. Alleine ist es fast sinnlos, wie DayZ im Grunde…
Ein Wort noch zur Performance: Unglaublich…die Grafik ist der Wahnsinn (noch geiler als DayZ) und die Frames massiv besser..!!!
Wenn jemand meint das gehört nicht in den DayZ thread, dann kann er ja mal aufn TS kommen und sich bei mir pers. beschweren


----------



## Gast1668381003 (13. März 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Laaaaangweilig!!! Wahrscheinlich auch ein Grund wieso Sarazar sein Altis Life LP abgebrochen hat.



Stattdesssen spielt er jetzt "Nether", was im Prinzip wie DayZ ist, nur eben mit allerhand Kreaturen und in der Großstadt. Zumindest grafisch sieht Nether um einiges besser aus, wobei die Animationen noch granatenschlecht sind 

So langsam ist es auch mal gut mit den Zombie-Survival Spielen und Mods...meine Güte Rust, Nether, Altis Life, DayZ Standalone, DayZ ArmA 3-Mod, DayZ ArmA 2-Mod...wieviel denn noch ?!


----------



## Mewkew (13. März 2014)

Nightlight schrieb:


> Stattdesssen spielt er jetzt "Nether", was im Prinzip wie DayZ ist, nur eben mit allerhand Kreaturen und in der Großstadt. Zumindest grafisch sieht Nether um einiges besser aus, wobei die Animationen noch granatenschlecht sind
> 
> So langsam ist es auch mal gut mit den Zombie-Survival Spielen und Mods...meine Güte Rust, Nether, Altis Life, DayZ Standalone, DayZ ArmA 3-Mod, DayZ ArmA 2-Mod...wieviel denn noch ?!


 

Lol nein, nether sieht bestimmt nicht so gut aus wie daisy. Zumindest nicht wenn du beides auf maxed out vergleichst, was bei daisy momentan ja leider nicht spielbar ist. Die figuren und und animationen bei nether sind fast noch auf ut1 niveau. Das spiel ist sozusagen ein drittbrettfahrer der zombie-survival games, ohne diese und den hype darum (hypes sind eine normale, irrationale marktsituation die immer wieder auftreten) wäre es nie entwickelt worden. Auch kann man beide spielerisch eher schlecht vergleichen, da nether mittlerweile in eine ganz andere richtung geht und einiges an npc interaktion bietet. Aber von daisy zu altis life und nether, das is ne ziemlich schlechte reihnfolge, bald wird ihm auch nether ziemlich auf den sack gehen.


----------



## sinchilla (13. März 2014)

bezüglich nether kann ich sagen (hab das game so an die 20 h gespielt aber keine kumpanen & mit sich alleine sex haben is nur halb so schön wie zu zweit) das die grafik etwa ne 2- bis 3+ ist. das ist natürlich subjektiv! nether kann man ohne probs maxed out spielen ( hardware siehe sig. )...bei dayz siehts da scho anders aus aufgrund der schlechten hardwareoptimierung. aber im grafischen vergleich würde ich dayz als realistischer & nether als arcardiger bezeichnen & genauso verhält es sich auch beim gameplay. ergo dayz kann man mit einer militärsimulation ala arma2 vergleichen & nether mit COD oder BF 3/4.

zwischen dayz & altis life besteht überhpt kein zusammenhang! der einzige wäre das die engines verwandt sind ( arma 3 = altis life = virtual reality 4 & arma2 = dayz = virtaul reality engine 3).

der grundgedanke beider spiele ist völlig verschieden. in altis ist man kein überlebender einer apokalypse sondern ein ganz normaler bürger der republik altis. ob man sich diesseits der ( vom server vorgeschriebenen) legalität der gesetze oder jenseits aufhält bleibt jedem selbst überlassen. aber henderson hat es bereits gut erklärt! will nun auch nicht weiter offtopic im falschen thread schreiben, wer interesse hat kann sich ja bei mir oder henderson melden( wir brauchen noch leute die schmiere stehen, als große rucksäcke dienen & mit uns drogen farmen um die macht der rebellen gegen die staatsmacht zu stärken).

theoretisch könnte man nämlich, wenn man der exekutive überlegen ist, einen putsch veranstalten & gesetze erlassen welche mehr im interesse der rebellen stehen ( natürlich müssen da die admins mitspielen). es gab bereits letztens ne demo zur legalisierung von cannabis auf unserem server...somit könnte man auf kosten einiger kollateralschäden( ziviler opfer) die gesetzeshüter in eine prekäre lage bringen. is alles ein bissl weit gedacht, zeigt aber auf was möglich ist im spiel. es steht nichts fest bzw. steht & fällt es mit der mehrheit.


----------



## mist3r89 (13. März 2014)

Funktioniert Steam bei euch? kann mich irgendewie nicht einloggen...


----------



## sinchilla (13. März 2014)

> Funktioniert Steam bei euch? kann mich irgendewie nicht einloggen...



NEIN!!! da kauft man sich nen sixxer & will ne runde zu daddeln aber steam läuft nicht...aber zumindest das sixxer...


----------



## SwissBullet (13. März 2014)

Steam Netzwerk ist Weltweit ausgefallen.


----------



## henderson m. (13. März 2014)

SwissBullet schrieb:


> Steam Netzwerk ist Weltweit ausgefallen.


 
LOL..


----------



## SwissBullet (13. März 2014)

Hat zumindest CB News gepostet,ob es stimmt weiss ich nicht.


----------



## Shicehaufen (13. März 2014)

Kann nur sagen meins geht auch nicht. Hab mir aber Hawken geladen und das geht auch wenn steam offline ausgeführt wird


----------



## SwissBullet (13. März 2014)

Habe seit gut einer woche nicht mehr Dayz gezockt,deswegen wusste ich es garnicht.
Als dann das update garnicht kam,hatte ich erst recht keine lust mehr.
Edit: Steam sollte jetzt wieder online sein.


----------



## Ultramarinrot (14. März 2014)

Hallo Leute,

bin gerade von Mod zu SA umgestiegen und hätte Freude an Teambildung 

Hab mal mehr und mal weniger die Mod gespielt, bin also weder Profi, noch Rookie, zumindest was das Spielprinzip angeht. 




Headset, Skype und Ts sind auch vorhanden.


----------



## Joselman (14. März 2014)

Bitte den Startpost lesen. 

Da steht alles zu TS, Steamgruppe usw.!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. März 2014)

Ultramarinrot schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> bin gerade von Mod zu SA umgestiegen und hätte Freude an Teambildung
> 
> ...


 
Gruß,

Werde heute denke auch mal aufm ts vorbei schauen 

Die letzten tage wars sehr leer


----------



## henderson m. (14. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Gruß,
> 
> Werde heute denke auch mal aufm ts vorbei schauen
> 
> Die letzten tage wars sehr leer


 
nichit im Arma 3 Altis Life channel. lol

sorry das musste sein 

bestraft mich



BITTEEE !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. März 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> nichit im Arma 3 Altis Life channel. lol
> 
> sorry das musste sein
> 
> ...


 
Da getrau ich mich nicht rein da ich das Spiel nicht besitze


----------



## Robonator (14. März 2014)

Wobei der DayZ-Port auf der Arma 3 Engine eigentlich auch ganz nett ist. Zumindest läuft er mit realtiv guten FPS


----------



## efdev (14. März 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> Wobei der DayZ-Port auf der Arma 3 Engine eigentlich auch ganz nett ist. Zumindest läuft er mit realtiv guten FPS


 
ja breaking point ist ne ganz gute mod nur auf altis darf man noch mehr laufen als in cherna.

@Altis life zocker

macht doch nen sammelthread auf dann könnt ihr wieder geschichten posten.


----------



## sinchilla (14. März 2014)

> Wobei der DayZ-Port auf der Arma 3 Engine eigentlich auch ganz nett ist. Zumindest läuft er mit realtiv guten FPS


& da stellt sich die frage bei mir warum man nicht gleich auf die vre4 gesetzt hat? stattdessen nimmt man die veraltete wesentlich schlechter performende vre3...

wenn dayz nochma vernünftig laufen soll, müssen die eh soviel von der vre4 nehmen das es in meinen augen sinnvoller gewesen wäre gleich die zu nehmen.



> macht doch nen sammelthread auf dann könnt ihr wieder geschichten posten.


ja das wollte ich scho machen aber die faulheit siegt mal wieder bzw. weiss ich auch nicht ob ich dann die muße habe den thread zu pflegen



> ja breaking point ist ne ganz gute mod nur auf altis darf man noch mehr laufen als in cherna.


 man kann ja auch stratis nehmen (die kleine nebeninsel von altis) die hat nur 20 qkm


----------



## Robonator (14. März 2014)

Es gibt btw auch komplette Ports der Chernarus Map die in Arma 3 laufen und dementsprechend auch DayZ-Mods die auf dieser Map spielen.


----------



## mist3r89 (14. März 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> Es gibt btw auch komplette Ports der Chernarus Map die in Arma 3 laufen und dementsprechend auch DayZ-Mods die auf dieser Map spielen.


Naja finds schade das sie eigentlich ein spiel entwickeln von dem es schon ein nachfolger geben könnte... Und d3d9.... Warum nur


----------



## Robonator (14. März 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Naja finds schade das sie eigentlich ein spiel entwickeln von dem es schon ein nachfolger geben könnte... Und d3d9.... Warum nur


 
Was genau meinst du jetzt damit?


----------



## mist3r89 (14. März 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> Was genau meinst du jetzt damit?



Naja dayz sa arma 2 alfa dabei könnten sie die arma 3 benutzen und d3d11


----------



## D4rkResistance (15. März 2014)

So, ich muss euch einfach mal mein heutiges DayZ zeigen! Es war der hammer! Bitte vorher die Videobeschreibung lesen!  Ich bin normalerweise ein sehr netter Spieler, aber heute hätte mich Freundlichkeit nicht weitergebracht.^^

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MvnZmYtRel0


----------



## jUleZ_82 (15. März 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> So, ich muss euch einfach mal mein heutiges DayZ zeigen! Es war der hammer! Bitte vorher die Videobeschreibung lesen!  Ich bin normalerweise ein sehr netter Spieler, aber heute hätte mich Freundlichkeit nicht weitergebracht.^^
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MvnZmYtRel0


 
Massenschlägerei 

Geile Aktion, ich hab noch Pippi in den Augen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. März 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> So, ich muss euch einfach mal mein heutiges DayZ zeigen! Es war der hammer! Bitte vorher die Videobeschreibung lesen!  Ich bin normalerweise ein sehr netter Spieler, aber heute hätte mich Freundlichkeit nicht weitergebracht.^^
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MvnZmYtRel0


 
Ahrr und ich war nicht dabei 

Ich hätte alle mit einmal ungeboxt


----------



## Mewkew (15. März 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> So, ich muss euch einfach mal mein heutiges DayZ zeigen! Es war der hammer! Bitte vorher die Videobeschreibung lesen!  Ich bin normalerweise ein sehr netter Spieler, aber heute hätte mich Freundlichkeit nicht weitergebracht.^^
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MvnZmYtRel0



Dark ich muss sagen, das video is mal echt gelungen. Kann sonst nicht so viel mit deinem stuff anfangen, aber das ist bis zum ende der schlägerei echt unterhaltsam. Drei leute von 4 ausknocken muss man auch erstmal schaffen, respekt man. Wenn du nächstes mal ne waffe abgerippt hast und die leute noch liegen geh lieber nah ran und setzt nen sauberen hs, so erhälste dir das restliche gear. In de exp. kannste deine schlagkraft übrigens ungemein mit einem dosenöffner in der hand erhöhen. Brauchst dann nur ein kopftreffer (bei nicht vorhanden sein eines helmes) zum ausknocken.


----------



## -Fux- (15. März 2014)

@D4rk: Die erste Regel des Fightclub lautet...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. März 2014)

hier stand nix


----------



## SwissBullet (16. März 2014)

Habe hier noch ein Vid zum 042 Exp Patch DAYZ (Alpha) 03.08.2014 Update 0.42 | Experimenta…: http://youtu.be/7axNlTjbUQM.


----------



## Dedde (17. März 2014)

Wo findet man am ehesten ein long range scope für die mosin?


----------



## mist3r89 (17. März 2014)

Dedde schrieb:


> Wo findet man am ehesten ein long range scope für die mosin?


 
Das würd mich auch interessieren, habe schon ewig keines mehr gefunden...


----------



## X2theZ (17. März 2014)

gefühlt zur zeit nur an anderen spielern....

seit am loot-spawn-verhalten gedreht wurde, hab ich nie mehr eins auf einem loot-spawn-platz gefunden.
jedoch konnte ich schon zwei mal anderen spielern eine mosin inkl. LRS "abluchsen"


----------



## mist3r89 (17. März 2014)

X2theZ schrieb:


> gefühlt zur zeit nur an anderen spielern....
> 
> seit am loot-spawn-verhalten gedreht wurde, hab ich nie mehr eins auf einem loot-spawn-platz gefunden.
> jedoch konnte ich schon zwei mal anderen spielern eine mosin inkl. LRS "abluchsen"


 
solltest mir mal eine abgeben... wirklich


----------



## Dedde (17. März 2014)

Was hat sich am loot spawn geändert?


----------



## X2theZ (17. März 2014)

habs jetzt auf die schnelle nicht mehr gefunden in den changelogs - weiß auch nicht sicher, ob das damals auch drinnen stand.
es wurden einfach die spawn-raten für bestimmte gegenstände herabgesetzt. unter anderem spawnt das long range scope jetzt
viel viel seltener als zu beginn der standalone. 
da solche änderungen nur das balancing beeinflussen, stand es wahrscheinlich auch deswegen in keinem change-log.


----------



## EX-Buzz (17. März 2014)

Am Wochenden schön mit 3 RL Kumpels DayZ unsicher gemacht, gute Stimmung ... alles passend..... bis einer ausprobieren musste ob die Handschellen wirklich funktionieren  ....wir hatten schön pipi im Auge vom Lachen....

Ende vom Lied.... alle 10min Zwangsernährung und 3 Mann waren 2,5h auf der Suche nach Schlüsseln bzw nach ner Eisensäge... 


Beim nächsten Fight werd ich auch versuchen den anderen mit Handcuts zu fesseln, danach kann man ihn ohne Probleme durchsuchen....


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (17. März 2014)

EX-Buzz schrieb:


> Am Wochenden schön mit 3 RL Kumpels DayZ unsicher gemacht, gute Stimmung ... alles passend..... bis einer ausprobieren musste ob die Handschellen wirklich funktionieren  ....wir hatten schön pipi im Auge vom Lachen....
> 
> Ende vom Lied.... alle 10min Zwangsernährung und 3 Mann waren 2,5h auf der Suche nach Schlüsseln bzw nach ner Eisensäge...
> 
> ...


 
Ich wurde auch schon von Freunden gefesselt, geschändet und ausgebeutet. Zum Glück wurde ich mit einer Säge befreit.

Und alles nur, weil ich den einen mitn Hammer verdroschen habe


----------



## EX-Buzz (17. März 2014)

Sowas macht man ja auch nicht 

Trennung:


Kann es sein, dass in letzter Zeit kaum noch freundlich gesinnte Spieler unterwegs sind? Ich muss immer öfter feststellen, dass sofort zur Waffe gegriffen wird und versucht wird den anderen umzunieten. Das beim wilden rumgeballer die Ausrüstung ruiniert wird, scheert die meisten gar nicht, die wollen einfach nur ein paar Kills machen.

Am Anfang kam man öfter mal noch zusammen und tauschte Wasser/Nahrung, aber derzeit geht da gar nichts mehr.


Hatte das gestern, dass ich am Bambibeach entlang lief und nem Kumpel helfen wollte.... kommt ein Bambi mit Schraubenschlüssel auf mich zu und versucht mich zu erschlagen??? Hab ihm dann mit der M4 3x vor die Füsse geschossen.... aber der Spinner macht immer weiter...... gut, hat er nen Headshot bekommen.... aber das doch abnormal......


----------



## mist3r89 (17. März 2014)

EX-Buzz schrieb:


> Sowas macht man ja auch nicht
> 
> Trennung:
> 
> ...


 
ja leider durch das bekanntwerden des spiels kommen alle Arcade Spieler halt rein, aber denen vergeht die lust irgendwann wenn sie jedesmal von neuem anfangen müssen... 
Auf dem Exp. geht es einwenig ruhiger umher ausser natürlich an Hotspots ala airfield und elektro, aber im allgemeinen kann gut mit leuten reden


----------



## EX-Buzz (17. März 2014)

Airfield, Airstripe und Elektro sind ja auch die erste Anlaufstellen..... bin daher auch mehr in den Mil.Bases unterwegs, jetzt wo man eh fast komplett ausgerüstet ist brauch ich da nicht mehr groß zu stöbern. 

Kann einer was zu den Hochhäusern in Chernogorsk sagen, lohnt es sich die ganzen 3-Zimmer Wohnungen zu durchsuchen? Hab mich dazu noch nicht aufraffen können.


----------



## Dedde (17. März 2014)

Wenn jmd bewaffnet ist schieße ich auf ihn. Weil es andersrum au so ist. Bambis helfe ich auch gerne mal aus


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (17. März 2014)

Dedde schrieb:


> Wenn jmd bewaffnet ist schieße ich auf ihn. Weil es andersrum au so ist. Bambis helfe ich auch gerne mal aus


 
Naja generell habe ich bis auf einmal immer nur beschuss erleben müssen. naja bambis helfe ich gern auch mal aber die meisten haben angst vor mir und rennen weg


----------



## efdev (17. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Naja generell habe ich bis auf einmal immer nur beschuss erleben müssen. naja bambis helfe ich gern auch mal aber die meisten haben angst vor mir und rennen weg


 
du darfst nich direkt auf sie zu gehen, sondern musst abstand halten, mit ihnen reden und sie irgendwie locken am besten mit einer karotte in der hand oder ähnliches.
ansonsten die bein brechen dann können sie nicht fliehen und müssen mit dir reden.(kannst sie ja danach wieder "reparieren")



EX-Buzz schrieb:


> Kann einer was zu den Hochhäusern in Chernogorsk sagen, lohnt es sich die ganzen 3-Zimmer Wohnungen zu durchsuchen? Hab mich dazu noch nicht aufraffen können.



bin schon öfters in welche drin gewesen aber es bringt mmn. nicht wirklich etwas hin und wieder ist eine wasserflasche oder ähnliches vorhanden mehr hab ich bisher nicht gefunden.
hab aber auch schon länger nicht gespielt vll. hat sich seit den letzen patches etwas geändert.


----------



## henderson m. (17. März 2014)

EX-Buzz schrieb:


> Hatte das gestern, dass ich am Bambibeach entlang lief und nem Kumpel helfen wollte.... kommt ein Bambi mit Schraubenschlüssel auf mich zu und versucht mich zu erschlagen??? Hab ihm dann mit der M4 3x vor die Füsse geschossen.... aber der Spinner macht immer weiter...... gut, hat er nen Headshot bekommen.... aber das doch abnormal......



würd ich auch so machen.
Es gibt einfach zu wenig anderes was man erleben kann. Das einzige spannende is doch der "Kontakt" mit anderen Spielern. Zombies sind nach wie vor kein spielelement.
Der Bambi war mit ziemlicher Sicherheit 3 Minuten vorher full-Equipped und hat vlt. sogar die Mod jahrelang gespielt. Wieso soll jeder Bambi so tun als ob er gerade das erste mal am Strand spawnt und euch die Füße küssen nur weil ihr ihm ne Dose Thunfisch vor die füße schmeisst. Wenn ich am Strand spawne kann ich fast die ganze Map ablaufen bis zu ner Military Base oder Airfield....
Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich damit sagen will, der Bambi hat nix zu verlieren und trollt einfach nur herum und hat einfach, zwar eine sehr geringe aber doch, Chance jemanden von euch K.O zu boxen und euch zu Looten...


----------



## D4rkResistance (17. März 2014)

*DayZ Flashmob Event*
Freitag, 21. März 2014, 20:00
Regular (Stable)

*Einleitung*

Hallo liebe DayZ'ler, ich habe schon länger mal darüber nachgedacht ein "Flashmob Event" in DayZ zu starten. Also ~ 30 DayZ-Spieler, die sich an einem Abend im TS treffen und dann gemeinsam lauter Quatsch auf einem 40 Slot Server veranstalten. Das Ganze wird dann von mir videotechnisch festgehalten und auf Youtube gestellt. Ich stell mir das einerseits total lustig vor, andererseits auch total chaotisch. Daher müssen die Teilnehmer diverse Regeln befolgen, damit der Ablauf nicht gestört wird. Auf diese Regeln gehe ich am Ende dieses Textes noch genauer ein. Erstmal möchte ich euch mein Planungskonzept vorstellen - also was genau machen wir mit 30 Spielern so auf einem leeren Server?

*Ablaufplan*

Ohne Planung würde das Event gnadenlos in die Hose gehen und keiner wüsste, wie das Event genau abläuft. Daher poste ich euch hier mal meine Ideen für den Abend - die ihr jedoch auch verändern könnt. Natürlich könnt ihr auch selbst welche vorschlagen.

1. Gemeinsamer Treffpunkt: 
Zuerst treffen sich alle Teilnehmer in Three Valleys am Epic Loot House. Vorteil ist, dass uns dort erstmal niemand stört, die Landschaft wunderschön ist und wir genug Platz für ~ 30 Personen haben.

2. Videothumbnail:
Alle Teilnehmer stellen sich versetzt hintereinander in eine Reihe, so dass ich ein Screenshot von vorne machen kann, welches ich dann als Videothumbnail (Vorschaubild) nutzen werde.

3. Video-Opener:
Da jedes Video bekanntlich einen Opener benötigt, der quasi die Einleitung des Videos darstellt, habe ich mir überlegt, dass sich alle in einer Reihe nebeneinander stellen und ich dann von links nach rechts einfach die Reihe abfilme. Anschließend huste ich einmal ins TS und dann filme ich die Leute, wie sie wie die gestörten durcheinanderrennen und im TS losquasseln. Ich stell mir das verdammt chaotisch und lustig vor.^^

4. Das erste Minigame:
Nachdem sich dann alle wieder beruhigt haben, stellen wir uns gemeinsam vor ein bestimmtes Ziel....vielleicht stellt sich ja einer der 30 Personen als Bambi zur Verfügung. Und alle anderen legen ihre Waffen an und auf mein Kommando "3,2,1...Feuer!", schießen alle 30 Personen auf den Bambi (Gott, ich freue mich jetzt schon auf dieses Gemetzel! XD) Das ganze nehme ich dann natürlich auf. xD

5. Der eigentliche Ausflug:
Nun geht es an die eigentliche Route...diese können wir ja nochmal genauer besprechen, ich würde aber vorschlagen, das wir gemeinsam die Ostküste entlanglaufen. Also von Three Valleys über Kamyshovo, Elektro, Cherno, Balota...
Alleine die Vorstellung wenn wir mit ~ 30 voll ausgerüsteten Spielern durch Elektro laufen! OMFG! 

6. Zweites Minigame: 
Wenn wir wieder aus Elektro rauskommen und lange Zeit bis Cherno nur Felder und Farmen haben, könnten wir ein weiteres Minigame veranstalten. Vllt das gemeinsame Schwimmen in einem See, sieht mit 30 Leuten bestimmt auch lustig aus.^^

7. Hier kommen eure Ideen:
Ich wette es gibt noch zig lustige Sachen, die man machen könnte, die mir aber derzeit nicht einfallen. Ich würde diese Liste einfach erweitern, wenn euch oder mir noch weitere Ideen eingefallen sind.

*Teilnahmevoraussetzungen*

Um einen entspannten Ablauf zu gewährleisten, sind natürlich diverse Regeln und Voraussetzungen zu beachten, wenn ihr an dem Event teilnehmen wollt. Diese lauten wie folgt:

- Keine Schüsse auf Kollegen (außer, es wurde vorher klar im TS vereinbart)
- Kein Trolling untereinander (es sei denn, es ist so abgesprochen)
- Teamspeak und Headset sind Pflicht! Keine Boxen + Standmikro!
- Der Kameramann (ich) und ggf. ausgewählte Personen haben "das Sagen"! Ich will keine Diskussionen im TS! Wir sagen etwas, ihr macht es!
- Einheitliche Bekleidung, bzw. Entkleidung (damit sich da nicht irgendein Randomspieler dazumogelt^^)
- ... (wird noch ergänzt)

*Veranstaltungsinformationen*

Hier nochmal eine Übersicht über die nötigen Informationen (können ebenfalls bei Wunsch noch verändert werden):

*Startpunkt:* Epic Loot House in "Three Valleys".
*geplante Route:* Three Valleys -> Kamyshovo -> Elektro -> Cherno -> Balota
*Datum / Uhrzeit:* Freitag, 21. März 2014, 20:00 Uhr im Teamspeak (IP: 93.90.180.186)
*Spielmodus:* Regular (Stable)

*Änderungswünsche*

Ich habe nun ein paar Informationen zusammengetragen, werde diese aber im Laufe der nächsten Tage noch verändern. Daher bitte gelegentlich hier mal reingucken, ob sich etwas geändert hat, solltet ihr an dem Event interessiert sein. Gleichzeitig bitte ich euch natürlich auch, sämtliche Kollegen von euch (bitte keine Vollidioten, die unser Event sobotieren wollen) über das Event zu informieren und entsprechend einzuladen.

Änderungswünsche könnt ihr einfach hier im Forum posten! Ich ergänze diese dann entsprechend in diesem Thread, sollten sie mir gefallen. 

*Liebe Grüße *
*Euer D4rk *


----------



## mist3r89 (17. März 2014)

Wettschiessen als Minigame wär sicher cool


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (17. März 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> *DayZ Flashmob Event*
> Freitag, 21. März 2014, 20:00
> Regular (Stable)
> 
> ...


 
Megaboxkampf? ftw 


Spaß bei Seite. Bin echt gespannt


----------



## X2theZ (17. März 2014)

auf was ihr immer für ideen kommt 

das erste minigame würd ich ans ende des events stellen.
sonst hat der, der sich für die exekution zur verfügung stellt das pech, dass er am restlichen event nicht mehr teilnehmen kann.
die restlichen 29 teilnehmer werden wohl kaum warten wollen, bis derjenige wieder in three valleys ist.

weiters wär mir noch ein weiteres minispiel eingefallen:
flashmob-üblich finde ich, dass eine tanzchoreographie dazu gehört. animationen, die bei einem dayz-tanz-flashmob vorkommen
sollten: tastenkombinationen zb. "q e q e qq ee f6 f6 f6 y c q e qq ee f2+q f2+e ..."


----------



## Shicehaufen (17. März 2014)

Vorschlag meinerseits: russisches Roulett an einer Tankstelle. Immer der Reihe nach mit ner axt einmal auf ne Zapfsäule schlagen .

Kann leider nicht teilnehmen, bin dann im Kurzurlaub.


----------



## Dedde (17. März 2014)

Wo ist denn dieses three valley circa?


----------



## Typhoon522 (17. März 2014)

Hehe, nice. Das wird ein Durcheinander

Ich wär dabei


----------



## meik19081999 (17. März 2014)

Falls jemand im regular ein long range scope braucht ich habe noch eins und noch ein acog


----------



## Dedde (17. März 2014)

Ich hätte gern eins. Hab zwar noch keine mosin würde aber dann meine m4 hergeben


----------



## D4rkResistance (17. März 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Wettschiessen als Minigame wär sicher cool


 
Wie in etwa hattest du dir das denn gedacht?



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Megaboxkampf?



Hmm, wirdn bissl schwierig, das ganze zu koordinieren. Daher wohl eher nicht! Dann lieber als gesondertes Event irgendwann. Mit Rankingliste und so! 



X2theZ schrieb:


> das erste minigame würd ich ans ende des events stellen.
> sonst hat der, der sich für die exekution zur verfügung stellt das pech, dass er am restlichen event nicht mehr teilnehmen kann.
> die restlichen 29 teilnehmer werden wohl kaum warten wollen, bis derjenige wieder in three valleys ist.
> 
> ...



Am Ende lebt doch so schon kaum noch jemand, weil alle von Zombies, anderen Spielern oder untereinander zerpflückt wurden. xD Wieso sollte ein Bambi, der am Anfang erschossen wird, nicht mehr teilnehmen können? Man spawnt doch zu 80% aller Fälle zwischen Three Valleys und Berezino. Der ist zwischen 2 und 10 Min. wieder bei uns.

Ja, son gemeinsames F1/Q/E-Gespamme, ist sicher auch cool! XD Könnte man ja aber auch in den Opener mit reinpacken. Ich filme die Reihe ab, keiner bewegt sich, aber alle machen irgendwelche unterschiedlichen Gesten oder eiern mit Q/E rum. 



Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Vorschlag meinerseits: russisches Roulett an  einer Tankstelle. Immer der Reihe nach mit ner axt einmal auf ne  Zapfsäule schlagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ne, das gibtn zu großes Durcheinander. Außerdem brauchst du i.d.R. ein 60er STANAG um ne Zapfsäule zu killen... ergo ~ 20-30 Schläge mit ner Feueraxt, weswegen eh nur die ersten 10 draufschlagen und dann keiner mehr möchte. xD Daher nette Idee, aber mehr auch nicht!^^



Dedde schrieb:


> Wo ist denn dieses three valley circa?



DayZ Standalone Chernarus+ Map - DayZDB


----------



## Dedde (17. März 2014)

Ich habe bei mir immer msi afterburner laufen.  Da habe ich jetzt bemerkt das in Städten meine graka kaum ausgelastet ist und zum teil nur mit 700-880mhz taktet. Da hab ich auch nur 17-28fps. Also unspielbar. Habe ne inno3d ichill gtx 780. 
Habe mal gelesen das einer mot gtx 770 auch das Problem hat aber keine Lösung.  Hat jmd ne idee?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (17. März 2014)

Dedde schrieb:


> Ich habe bei mir immer msi afterburner laufen.  Da habe ich jetzt bemerkt das in Städten meine graka kaum ausgelastet ist und zum teil nur mit 700-880mhz taktet. Da hab ich auch nur 17-28fps. Also unspielbar. Habe ne inno3d ichill gtx 780.
> Habe mal gelesen das einer mot gtx 770 auch das Problem hat aber keine Lösung.  Hat jmd ne idee?


 
Da ist normal. Das hat jeder. Die CPU knickt in Städten weg und die Graka wird eshalb nicht mehr ordentlich versorgt. Trotzde mepfinde ich alles üer 24fps als spielbar


----------



## barbarendave2211 (17. März 2014)

EX-Buzz schrieb:


> Sowas macht man ja auch nicht
> 
> Trennung:
> 
> ...



Sobald man ne Waffe hat wird man abgeknallt...dabei will ich selbst dem anderen gar nichts tun. Das kotzt mich auch an


----------



## Dedde (17. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Da ist normal. Das hat jeder. Die CPU knickt in Städten weg und die Graka wird eshalb nicht mehr ordentlich versorgt. Trotzde mepfinde ich alles üer 24fps als spielbar



Also kann man da auf nen fix hoffen oder lässt sich in der cfg was machen? Habe cupcount schon auf meine kern anzahl angepasst


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (17. März 2014)

Dedde schrieb:


> Also kann man da auf nen fix hoffen oder lässt sich in der cfg was machen? Habe cupcount schon auf meine kern anzahl angepasst


 
Musst auf einen fix hoffen. In der cfg habe ich schon so viel optimiert und es bringt nix weiter


----------



## EX-Buzz (18. März 2014)

Schöne Idee mit dem FlashMob, mal schauen ob ich Zeit habe.


----------



## D4rkResistance (18. März 2014)

Hier mal eine neue DayZ-News über Neuerungen:
Weekly Report: A step into survival | DAYZ

*Edit:*
Natürlich habe ich es mir nicht nehmen lassen, wenigstens kurz vor'm Schlafengehen nochmal die neue _Experimental Branch_ anzuspielen. Hier meine ersten Impressionen! Jaja, ich denk mal wieder nur ans Essen...aber hey...ich hab "Ta-Ta-Tactical Bacon" gefunden. Mein Abend ist gerettet! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mist3r89 (19. März 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Hier mal eine neue DayZ-News über Neuerungen:
> Weekly Report: A step into survival | DAYZ
> 
> *Edit:*
> ...



Jo die Spaghetti haben auch ne neue Dose bekommen
und gefühlt gestern in Berenzino waren es wieder mehr Zombies!!! auf dem weg zwischen Hochhäuser/Supermarkt bis Holzfabrik waren es ganze 20 Stück verteilt im standby... aber die dinger sind noch immer strohdumm... Ausserdem sind 2 im Schulhaus gespawnt^^ in der Treppe, die konten nicht raus und man konnte sie nicht unbringen, die armen


----------



## Dedde (19. März 2014)

Lädt das update von alleine bri steam oder muss ich iwas einstellen?  Hatte mal gestern Abend kein update


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (19. März 2014)

Also es läd bei mir gerade alleine !


----------



## Learcor (19. März 2014)

Juhu endlich wieder neuer Kontent! Dann loot ich mal eben was das Zeug hält.


----------



## mist3r89 (19. März 2014)

Learcor schrieb:


> Juhu endlich wieder neuer Kontent! Dann loot ich mal eben was das Zeug hält.


 
weiss jemand ob gewisses loot wieder spawnt? war gestern in Berenzino und die Stadt war definitiv gelootet, aber trotzdem fand ich noch z.T essen oder kleider, sogar munition konnte ich finden und ne double riffle die weggeworfen wurde.


----------



## Learcor (19. März 2014)

Soweit ich weiß spwante bis jetzt nix neues nach. Aber in letzter Zeit hab ich auch immer wieder mal was gefunden obwohl da definitiv schon jemand vor mir war.

Sind die Server gerade down? 
Ich find nur 2 Stück =(


----------



## EX-Buzz (19. März 2014)

Na ich lass auch essen stehen, selbst Mun oder Waffen. 

Wenn da welche durch sind, die besseres Gear hatten, warum sollen sie es dann nicht liegenlassen?


----------



## mist3r89 (19. März 2014)

EX-Buzz schrieb:


> Na ich lass auch essen stehen, selbst Mun oder Waffen.
> 
> Wenn da welche durch sind, die besseres Gear hatten, warum sollen sie es dann nicht liegenlassen?


 
weil es ein anderer nimmt und der dich dann in den Rücken schiesst?


----------



## Learcor (19. März 2014)

Ich nehm eigentlich auch immer alles mit, solange noch Platz im Rucksack ist. Schon nur damit kein anderer Spieler das Zeug bekommt. XD

Findet ihr zur Zeit Server oder sind die alle down?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (19. März 2014)

Hier wenn jemand mit mir jetzt zocken will kann mich gern bei Steam Adden 

Steam: linkin12
TS3: 85.114.135.188:9989
Skype: crimson_ger


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. März 2014)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Hier wenn jemand mit mir jetzt zocken will kann mich gern bei Steam Adden
> 
> Steam: linkin12
> TS3: 85.114.135.188:9989
> Skype: crimson_ger


 
Komm dann mal (30min)


----------



## EX-Buzz (19. März 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> weil es ein anderer nimmt und der dich dann in den Rücken schiesst?


 
Und du nimmst jede Waffe mit und schmeißt sie irgendwo hin, nur damit sie ja kein anderer findet? Nur aus Angst das dich einer killen könnte? Sehr egoistisch von dir.
Mir ist das sowas von Latte, dann fang ich halt von vorne an.....who cares? es ist ne ALPHA. Ausserdem dauert es ca. 1,5h bis man sich wieder ausgerüstet hat..... ne halbe Stunde zu Fuss nach Elektro zur Feuerwache, danach zum Airstripe, kurz 2-3 mal den Server geswitcht und man hat wieder alles was man braucht.

Ich hab jetzt mittlerweile mehr als 100h in DayZ verbracht und es hat mich noch keiner mit einer, *von mir*, liegengelassenen Waffe erschossen..... entweder wurde ich am Bambibeach gekillt (dort liegen keine Schusswaffen) oder mit ner M4 hinterrücks...... beim durchstreifen von Dörfern.....


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (19. März 2014)

Also ich finde gerade nur einen Server alle andern sind verschwunden -.-"


----------



## D4rkResistance (19. März 2014)

Dedde schrieb:


> Lädt das update von alleine bri steam oder muss ich iwas einstellen?  Hatte mal gestern Abend kein update


 
Das Update der _Experimental Branch_ lädt von allein, wenn du denn auf Experimental umgestellt hast.

Steam -> Rechtklick auf DayZ -> Eigenschaften -> Beta -> Experimental

Danach sollte hinter DayZ in deiner Bibliothek stehen: "Update benötigt" und kurz darauf sollte er ~ 1GB downloaden.

Wenn du dann wieder Stable zocken willst, musst du einfach wieder umschalten und wieder ~ 1GB laden.^^



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Hier wenn jemand mit mir jetzt zocken will kann mich gern bei Steam Adden
> 
> Steam: linkin12
> TS3: 85.114.135.188:9989
> Skype: crimson_ger



Gibt'n  offiziellen PCGH DayZ TS Server. Diesen bitte nutzen, sonst blickt hier  bald keiner mehr durch und jeder hängt auf seinem eigenen TS. Also  bitte beim Spielen von DayZ in folgendes TS joinen: 

*PCGHX DayZ Teamspeak*: *93.90.180.186*


----------



## Learcor (19. März 2014)

Jetzt sind die Server wieder online. Zumindest bei mir.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (19. März 2014)

Ich mach sogar einen Live-Stream dazu man darf mir auch zu schauen:
*Twitch*


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. März 2014)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Ich mach sogar einen Live-Stream dazu man darf mir auch zu schauen:
> *Twitch*


 
Auf welchem TS trifft man dich nun an? Bist du auf dem von dir geposteten oder auf dem offiziellen pcgh?

Dark bringt hiet wieder Verwirrung rein^^


----------



## mist3r89 (19. März 2014)

Blödsinn, klar lass ich die waffe liegen, nur die Munition nehm ich mit
und sorry 1.5h im Traum. 2-3 Server switchen.... so einer also.... Man spielt auf einem server und bleibt drauf, ob tag oder nacht, egal, und switcht nicht rum damit man loot bekommt^^


----------



## Dedde (19. März 2014)

Neue Waffen sind auch schon dabei oder? Wo ist die neue Stadt?


----------



## D4rkResistance (19. März 2014)

Dedde schrieb:


> Neue Waffen sind auch schon dabei oder? Wo ist die neue Stadt?


 
Also die Ruger-Pistole .22 + das Ruger Gewehr .22, sowie die Colt M1911 .45 und die CZ-"irgendwas" 9mm gab es schon in der letzten Experimental. Neue Waffen sollen auf jeden Fall Pfeil und Bogen, sowie Armbrust und AKM sein. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob diese schon in die derzeitigen Experimental implementiert wurden.

Die neue Stadt liegt im Westen von Svetlojarsk, so ziemlich nördlich vom NEA. Evtl. wurde auch die verbuggte Stadt im NW wieder refixed hinzugefügt. Das weiß ich aber auch nicht zu 100%! Vielleicht kann das mal jemand überprüfen, der am NWA rumrennt.


----------



## mist3r89 (19. März 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Also die Ruger-Pistole .22 + das Ruger Gewehr .22, sowie die Colt M1911 .45 und die CZ-"irgendwas" 9mm gab es schon in der letzten Experimental. Neue Waffen sollen auf jeden Fall Pfeil und Bogen, sowie Armbrust und AKM sein. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob diese schon in die derzeitigen Experimental implementiert wurden.
> 
> Die neue Stadt liegt im Westen von Svetlojarsk, so ziemlich nördlich vom NEA. Evtl. wurde auch die verbuggte Stadt im NW wieder refixed hinzugefügt. Das weiß ich aber auch nicht zu 100%! Vielleicht kann das mal jemand überprüfen, der am NWA rumrennt.


 
jo die stadt bei svetlo ich träum jetzt noch davon.... 10 Garagen, Feuerwehrwache Supermarkt, 2 Klavierschulen und viele Restaurants usw. Mini Elektro im NORden^^


----------



## D4rkResistance (19. März 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> jo die stadt bei svetlo ich träum jetzt noch davon.... 10 Garagen, Feuerwehrwache Supermarkt, 2 Klavierschulen und viele Restaurants usw. Mini Elektro im NORden^^


 
Hat die neue Stadt schon nen Namen?

Ich will das sie D4rkijorsk oder D4rkizavosk heißt!


----------



## EX-Buzz (19. März 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Blödsinn, klar lass ich die waffe liegen, nur die Munition nehm ich mit


 
Dann drück dich deutlich aus, somit gibt´s auch keine Missverständnisse. 



mist3r89 schrieb:


> und sorry 1.5h im Traum. 2-3 Server switchen.... so einer also....



Wie lange benötigst du denn um ne Pistole/Revolver + Gewehr + Mun + Rucksack zu finden? Und natürlich bleibst du als Bambi auf nem Server wo nichts mehr zu holen ist..... genau 



mist3r89 schrieb:


> Man spielt auf einem server und bleibt drauf, ob tag oder nacht, egal, und switcht nicht rum damit man loot bekommt^^



Sagt wer? Das geheime DayZ Tribunal?


----------



## mist3r89 (19. März 2014)

Klar mach ich das so. ist ja ein survival spiel. Wenn mal Hunger hast und der Supermarkt geschlossen hast, beamst dich ja auch nicht in eine andere Dimension wo vielleicht noch offen ist oder?


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (19. März 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> ..Man spielt auf einem server und bleibt drauf, ob tag oder nacht, egal, und switcht nicht rum damit man loot bekommt^^



Da bin ich zu 100% deiner Meinung !

Das Problem ist derzeit nur, dass jeder meint "die anderen machen es ja auch, warum soll ich also einen Nachteil haben..."
-> Das denkt sich jeder und schon haben wir lauter Serverhopper...

Ich freu mich schon auf den Moment, wenn die private Hives am Start sind... das wird den ganzen Newbies (im Wortsinn) vorkommen als ob es ne neue Schwierigkeitsstufe gäbe wie "Nightmare"


----------



## EX-Buzz (19. März 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Klar mach ich das so. ist ja ein survival spiel. Wenn mal Hunger hast und der Supermarkt geschlossen hast, beamst dich ja auch nicht in eine andere Dimension wo vielleicht noch offen ist oder?



Werden hier gerade parallelen zwischen dem RL und nem Survival Game gezogen? 0.o

Wenn es in dem einen Supermarkt (Server) nichts mehr gibt od. er geschlossen hat,dann geh ich zu nem Anderen (Server) der Offen hat, oder zur Tanke ( Server) oder Ruf den Pizzaheini (Server), bis ich einen habe, der etwas gegen meinen hunger tut. Dein Vergleich hinkt etwas


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (19. März 2014)

EX-Buzz schrieb:


> ...Wenn es in dem einen Supermarkt (Server) nichts mehr gibt od. er geschlossen hat,dann geh ich zu nem Anderen (Server) der Offen hat, oder zur Tanke ( Server) oder Ruf den Pizzaheini (Server), bis ich einen habe, der etwas gegen meinen hunger tut. Dein Vergleich hinkt etwas


 
Mag ja sein, dass Du das so machst. Leider bist Du damit auch nicht alleine !

ABER es ist nicht so gedacht. (Was meinst Du denn, warum immer weiter gegen Serverhopper vorgegangen wird ??? Sicherlich nicht weil Rocket oder wer anders es so wollte ! Und wenn doch, hätten Sie für alle sicherlich einen Button eingefügt - "Kein Loot in diesem Gebäude, das tut uns leid, HIER klicken um es auf einem anderen Server zu versuchen !!!)

Hier mal ne andere Sichtweise:

"Wenn es in dem einen Supermarkt (*bezieht sich auf den jewiligen Ort, ähnlich wie im RL*) nichts mehr gibt oder er  geschlossen hat,dann geh ich zu nem anderen (_*Supermarkt ! Also zu der Konkurrenz, oder halt in einen anderen Ort !*_) der offen hat, oder  zur Tanke (genau. Die steht halt nur wo anders... vielleicht im gleichen Ort, oder in einem anderen...) oder Ruf den Pizzaheini (*also wieder Konkurrenz... für alle denen es noch nicht aufgefallen ist, in DayZ gibt's noch KEINEN Lieferservice ! Man könnte aber einen aufmachen  *), bis ich einen  habe, der etwas gegen meinen hunger tut. Dein Vergleich hinkt etwas (*eher deiner...*)"

Edit:

Und für alle, die nichts mit IT zu tun haben zum Verständnis:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Client-Server-Modell

Damit hier nicht wieder alles und jeder als Server bezeichnet wird...


----------



## Mewkew (19. März 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Klar mach ich das so. ist ja ein survival spiel. Wenn mal Hunger hast und der Supermarkt geschlossen hast, beamst dich ja auch nicht in eine andere Dimension wo vielleicht noch offen ist oder?



Lol mister, jetzt hast du dich aber in ne andere dimension gebeamt oder? Jedenfalls kann ich mich an ettliche sessions erinnern in denen wir def. die server wegen lootmangels gewechselt haben bzw. dazu gezwungen waren.
So lange es kein loot respawn system gibt (damit ist nicht server restart gemeint ^^) is diese, "niemals den sever wechseln, sonst bist du ein verdammter noob!" argumentation total obsolet ..


----------



## EX-Buzz (19. März 2014)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Mag ja sein, dass Du das so machst. Leider bist Du damit auch nicht alleine !
> 
> ABER es ist nicht so gedacht. (Was meinst Du denn, warum immer weiter gegen Serverhopper vorgegangen wird ??? Sicherlich nicht weil Rocket oder wer anders es so wollte ! Und wenn doch, hätten Sie für alle sicherlich einen Button eingefügt - "Kein Loot in diesem Gebäude, das tut uns leid, HIER klicken um es auf einem anderen Server zu versuchen !!!)
> 
> ...



Ich glaub wir reden aneinander vorbei bzw reden von verschiedenen Dingen.

Wenn ich als Bambi aufwache, dann will ich so schnell  wie möglich ne Grundaustattung haben (Rucksack, Axt und irgend ne Feuerwaffe). Um dass zu erreichen, renn ich wie gesagt meinen Weg über Elektro zum Airstrip ab und schau das ich alles zusammenbekomme. Sollte das nicht möglich sein, so wird der Server gewechselt.

Hab ich meine Ausrüstung aber zusammen, dann bleib ich auf nem Server bis ich keinen Bock mehr habe, weils

a.) nichts mehr zu holen gibt  
b.) alles erkundet wurde (was mich interessiert)
c.) kaum andere Spieler zum interagieren da sind

Denn ich spiele in meiner knappen Freizeit und da muss ich nicht auf nem Server versauern wo nichts los ist, bzw es nichts mehr zu holen gibt, nur weil es "so gewünscht" wird. 


@mist3r89

*lol*.... selfowned xD


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (19. März 2014)

Also Pseudoephedrin und ich habe echt ein gutes SPiel gemacht.
jeder kann noch mit machen.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (19. März 2014)

Mewkew schrieb:


> ...So lange es kein loot respawn system gibt (damit ist nicht server restart gemeint ^^) is diese, "niemals den sever wechseln, sonst bist du ein verdammter noob!" argumentation total obsolet ..


 
OK, dass dies immer noch der Fall ist, war mir jetzt nicht bewusst... hab das letzte Mal Anfang Januar gezockt und bin eigentlich davon ausgegangen, dass da mittlerweile was passiert wäre.

@EX-Buzz:
Dann sind wir da wohl doch nicht so verschiedener Meinung


----------



## EX-Buzz (19. März 2014)

Es gibt ne 300Sec lange "Wartepause", aber effektiv bzw ausgegoren ist das noch nicht.


----------



## mist3r89 (19. März 2014)

Mewkew schrieb:


> Lol mister, jetzt hast du dich aber in ne andere dimension gebeamt oder? Jedenfalls kann ich mich an ettliche sessions erinnern in denen wir def. die server wegen lootmangels gewechselt haben bzw. dazu gezwungen waren.
> So lange es kein loot respawn system gibt (damit ist nicht server restart gemeint ^^) is diese, "niemals den sever wechseln, sonst bist du ein verdammter noob!" argumentation total obsolet ..


 
hehe stimmt schon, das war aber an meinen Anfängen Heute mach ich das nicht mehr, weil ich es viel spannender finde es ohne zu schaffen Es ist wie eine Herausforderung mehr Bin auch schon oft als Bambi vor allem deswegen gestorben, aber hey... so is es halt Schon klar die Diskussion erübrigt sich sobald loot respawnt Aber im moment finde ich das wie ein Ultimative Überlebenskunst Modus

Später werden wir unsere Enkelkinder erzählen wie es war in der Alfa zu spielen wo, irgendwann ads ganze essen einfach verbraucht war^^


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (19. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mist3r89 (19. März 2014)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Lol das wollen wir auch noch machen

So ne Meldung im Stil, wenn du das lesen kannst, stirbst du gleich.... PENG


----------



## D4rkResistance (19. März 2014)

Wieso erwähnt hier eigentlich niemand, dass seit heute morgen schon die neue Stable raus ist?

Rolling Update Rev - 0.42.116181 - Announcements & Information - DayZ Forums

Hört auf _Experimental _zu zocken und spielt _Stable _ihr Würste! xD

*Edit:*
"Actions: Removed force feed action for disinfectant and alcohol tincture"
Tja, dann hört dieser dreckige Satanismus endlich mal auf! 

*Edit 2: *
Ohh, grade gelesen, dass nur die "Force Feed"-Action _removed _wurde. "Force Drink" ist also weiterhin verfügbar.


----------



## Learcor (19. März 2014)

Könnt ihr im Moment zocken?
Bei mir steht andauernt nur  "Wait for Host" und nix passiert.


----------



## lol2k (19. März 2014)

> Simple yes/no answer from someone who has played experimental.
> 
> Has the glitch been fixed where by *people can sit in building walls and shoot you*?
> 
> ...





> I'm fairly certain this can still happen.  Not a simple yes/no, but I'm at 99% here...


Könnt ihr das bestätigen?


----------



## Learcor (19. März 2014)

Mir ist nur einmal passiert, dass ich hinter eine Mauer geglicht bin und da konnte ich nicht raus schießen. Mit Mühe und Not gelang es mir gerade mal selbst da wieder rauszukommen. Ansonsten gltich ich nur manchmal (ganz selten) durchs Treppenhaus und lieg plötzlich toter vorm Haus.


----------



## D4rkResistance (19. März 2014)

lol2k schrieb:


> Könnt ihr das bestätigen?



Also, soweit ich die Kommentare in dme Thread jetzt verstanden habe, wurde das durch die Wände gucken/glitchen gefixt wurde. Allerdings wurde die .PBO-Problematik wohl noch nicht gefixt, obwohl das DevTeam dieses behauptet hat.

Das durch die Wände gucken nervte in der letzten Zeit so extrem, das selbst wir dies beim Zocken anwenden mussten, um den Nachteil aufzuheben. Da klotze einer unten durch die Wand nach oben, um zu gucken was die Gegner zwei Etagen weiter oben machen und die machten das gleiche von oben. Bescheuert.

Nervig finde ich aber eher diese Speed-Hacker und Aimbotter im Spiel. Bin letztens zweimal mit zwei Kollegen Voll-eqipped (+ Healthy) an der Ostküste niedergemäht worden. Du siehst kurz nen Spieler rumlaggen und zack ist dein ganzer Squad am Boden. Das ganze dauert keine 5 Sekunden. Ist mir zweimal in 2 Tagen passiert. Ätzend.


----------



## Dedde (19. März 2014)

Habe auf nen fps fix gehofft.  Jetzt eier ich immer noch mit 20fps durch Städte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Learcor (19. März 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Nervig finde ich aber eher diese Speed-Hacker und Aimbotter im Spiel. Bin letztens zweimal mit zwei Kollegen Voll-eqipped (+ Healthy) an der Ostküste niedergemäht worden. Du siehst kurz nen Spieler rumlaggen und zack ist dein ganzer Squad am Boden. Das ganze dauert keine 5 Sekunden. Ist mir zweimal in 2 Tagen passiert. Ätzend.


 
Same Story. Einem Freund und mir ist das auch passiert, nur das ich den verdammten Bastard beim ersten Treffen noch umnieten konnte. So dumm muss man sein, sogar noch mit Hacks zu schlecht um Kills zu machen.
Aus diesem Grund meide ich jetzt auch die Region um Elektro, denn da sind die meisten von der Sorte...



Könnt ihr jetzt allen Server joinen? Bei mir steht andauernd "Wait for Host" oder wenns dann doch endlich klappt werd ich nach 5 min vom Server geworfen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. März 2014)

Bei mir gingen seite heute Mittag alle Server. Läuft sehr angenehm mit mehr FPS.

War aber heute Mittag auch über das Update verwundert


----------



## Joselman (19. März 2014)

Was sollte denn diese Meldung gestern bitte?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...hin-verschoben-neue-staedte-angekuendigt.html

Ist ja peinlich...


----------



## henderson m. (19. März 2014)

wird zeit das neue städte hinzukommen, hab immer so viele fps.


----------



## -Fux- (19. März 2014)

Startpost aktualisiert


----------



## D4rkResistance (20. März 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> *DayZ Flashmob Event*
> Freitag, 21. März 2014, 20:00
> Regular (Stable)
> 
> ...



Aufgrund der Tatsache, das die _Stable Server_ aufgrund der massiven DSync-Problematik derzeit unspielbar sind, ist das Event vorerst auf Eis gelegt. Dennoch möchte ich euch bitten, den Termin weiterhin im Hinterkopf zu behalten, sollte heute oder morgen doch noch ein Hotfix rauskommen, der das Problem aus der Welt schafft. Ich würde euch dann entsprechend darüber informieren! Gut Nacht!


----------



## mist3r89 (20. März 2014)

Also ich hatte auch das gefühle mehr fps zu haben vor allem in städten:-/ hatte in berenzino 45-50 fps!! Das mit 130% vo 1440p alles auf very high / AA auf normal postprocessing und das andere deaktiviert.

Frueher warens knapp 25^^ vielleicht wars auch nur eine einmalige sache mit den frames. Teste ich bei gelegenheit ausführlicher


----------



## ramme223 (20. März 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Also, soweit ich die Kommentare in dme Thread jetzt verstanden habe, wurde das durch die Wände gucken/glitchen gefixt wurde. Allerdings wurde die .PBO-Problematik wohl noch nicht gefixt, obwohl das DevTeam dieses behauptet hat.
> 
> Das durch die Wände gucken nervte in der letzten Zeit so extrem, das selbst wir dies beim Zocken anwenden mussten, um den Nachteil aufzuheben. Da klotze einer unten durch die Wand nach oben, um zu gucken was die Gegner zwei Etagen weiter oben machen und die machten das gleiche von oben. Bescheuert.
> 
> Nervig finde ich aber eher diese Speed-Hacker und Aimbotter im Spiel. Bin letztens zweimal mit zwei Kollegen Voll-eqipped (+ Healthy) an der Ostküste niedergemäht worden. Du siehst kurz nen Spieler rumlaggen und zack ist dein ganzer Squad am Boden. Das ganze dauert keine 5 Sekunden. Ist mir zweimal in 2 Tagen passiert. Ätzend.



Das durch Wände glitchen wurde nicht gefixt, geht genauso wie vorher. Was allerdings nicht mehr geht ist das springen durch Wände. Immerhin ein Fortschritt. Meine Gruppe wurde auch schon in Elektro/Schulgebäude durch nen Aimbot-User gekillt.


----------



## Mewkew (20. März 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Also ich hatte auch das gefühle mehr fps zu haben vor allem in städten:-/ hatte in berenzino 45-50 fps!! Das mit 130% vo 1440p alles auf very high / AA auf normal postprocessing und das andere deaktiviert.
> 
> Frueher warens knapp 25^^ vielleicht wars auch nur eine einmalige sache mit den frames. Teste ich bei gelegenheit ausführlicher


 

Also ich heute kurz angetestet habe, ging mir es ähnlich. Zumindest von weiter weg, wenn man eine große stadt in ca 100 meter entfernung sieht, sind die fps drastisch gestiegen, geht man dann in die stadt, hat sic hbei mir nicht viel getan, also immernoch drops bis 45. Ich denke mit desync problematik meint ihr das, der server quasi irgendwann still steht, also zeds bewegen sich nicht mehr, interaktionne mit der karte oder inventar sind nicht mehr möglich und dann geht es  wieder und man ist plötzlich von 5 zombies umrundet und blutet wie ein schwein? Das hatte ich heute auf 3 verschiedenen servern, weshalb ich daisy erstmal wieder lasse. Mal schaun was der nächst exp. branch bringt ^^


----------



## lol2k (20. März 2014)

Spiele DayZ ja nun seit geraumer Zeit nicht mehr, verfolge aber dennoch diesen Thread. 
Und all die Probleme (durch Wände sehen/glitchen, stark schwankende FPS/Dsync Probleme sowie Hacker) kommen mir doch sehr bekannt vor. Ich hoffe, dass Rocket mit seinem Team und dem Haufen Asche durch den Verkauf diesmal die Fehler der Vergangenheit nicht wiederholt. Zu Mod-Zeiten hat es Wochen und Monate gebraucht, bis derartige Probleme gelöst worden sind. Man kann DayZ und seine Bugs ja jahrelang ertragen (ich spreche da aus eigener Erfahrung), aber Cheater machen selbst den letzten Überlebenden mürbe.
In dem Sinne drück ich allen DayZ Begeisterten die Daumen!


----------



## Gast1668381003 (20. März 2014)

Also die Performance ist bei mir unter aller Sau  Teilweise völlig unerklärliche FPS-Drops runter auf 40 selbst in winzigen Dörfern, oder sogar nur 30 FPS in Elektro etc...GPU-Auslastung ist dort bei 40-50 % !  WTF ?!

In einigen Gegenden springt die GPU-Auslastung auf's Maximum (98 % beide GPUs) und kurze Zeit später ist sie deutlich niedriger, obwohl es im Prinzip die selbe Gegend ist. WTF ?!

Ambient Acclusion kann ich in den Options nicht mehr an oder ausmachen. WTF ?!

Zombies spawnen nun am laufenden Band neu, wenn man mal einen platt gemacht hat und wenn man von einem gehittet wird, fängt man sofort an zu bluten - trotz healthy, Weste und ballistischem Helm. WTF ?!  

Habe ich in der ini. was falsches stehen, oder warum habt ihr höhere FPS ?

floatingZoneArea=0;
fov=1.1424966;
sceneComplexity=200000;
shadowZDistance=100;
viewDistance=3800;
preferredObjectViewDistance=3200;
terrainGrid=3.125;

*Startoptionen:* -nosplash -noPause -cpuCount=3 -exthreads=7

*System:* i7-2600k @ 4,5 GHz / GTX 690 / 8 GB Ram


----------



## EX-Buzz (20. März 2014)

Heut hat mich auch ein Cheater erlegt. Bin beim Airstrip, steh aufm Tower und seh jemanden durch die M4 Optik über die Runway "ruckeln" ... gefühlte 1000m entfernt... seh noch wie er nen Revolver zieht.... dann knallts und ich bin wech.....


----------



## SwissBullet (20. März 2014)

Ja das ist mies.
Solche komische erlebnisse hatte ich auch schon.
Muss zugeben das ich jetzt bestimmt schon seit 2Wochen nicht mehr Dayz gespielt habe.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (20. März 2014)

EX-Buzz schrieb:


> Heut hat mich auch ein Cheater erlegt. Bin beim Airstrip, steh aufm Tower und seh jemanden durch die M4 Optik über die Runway "ruckeln" ... gefühlte 1000m entfernt... seh noch wie er nen Revolver zieht.... dann knallts und ich bin wech.....



Deswegen habe ich momentan auch null Bock auf die stark frequentierten und beliebten 40er Server (die, die bei "Gametracker" ganz oben in der Liste stehen), denn dort scheinen sich die Cheater und Glitcher zu tummeln.

Ich bin mit meinem Char gemütlich auf einem 40er-Server unterwegs, wo maximal immer nur um die 10 Leute drauf sind. Da campt dann auch niemand dumm rum und Cheaten lohnt sich da auch nicht wirklich...


----------



## Shicehaufen (20. März 2014)

Haben die das Cheaterproblem in der Mod denn beheben können? Würde mich wundern wenn das möglich ist.


----------



## Dedde (20. März 2014)

Nightlight schrieb:


> Also die Performance ist bei mir unter aller Sau  Teilweise völlig unerklärliche FPS-Drops runter auf 40 selbst in winzigen Dörfern, oder sogar nur 30 FPS in Elektro etc...GPU-Auslastung ist dort bei 40-50 % !  WTF ?!
> 
> In einigen Gegenden springt die GPU-Auslastung auf's Maximum (98 % beide GPUs) und kurze Zeit später ist sie deutlich niedriger, obwohl es im Prinzip die selbe Gegend ist. WTF ?!
> 
> ...



Ich dachte bei cpu count kommt die Anzahl der kerne rein. Also 4 bei dir? !


----------



## X2theZ (21. März 2014)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Haben die das Cheaterproblem in der Mod denn beheben können?


 
nope.
hab damals hunderte stunden auf einem germandayz.de-server verbracht und die sind sehr gut supported.
wenn dort mal ein cheater sein unwesen getrieben hat, haben die admins ein rollback auf den stand des 
letzten serverrestarts durchgeführt. das intervall dafür war 3 stunden und man hat halt im schlimmsten
fall 3 stunden umsonst gelooted. erstaunlicherweise waren dort sehr wenig cheater anzutreffen.
gefühlt einer im monat. 

cheaterfrei wird es vermutlich nicht werden.


----------



## EX-Buzz (21. März 2014)

Hab mich gestern wieder aufgerafft und neu begonnen, nachdem ich mit nem Revolver weggesnipert wurde 

musste nach dem kleinen Patch folgendes festestellen:

- die Unkrauthacke ist so effektiv wie eine normale Spaltaxt
- wenn man als Bambi zwei Hits abbekommt, wars das derzeit. 
- trotz mehrmaligen Verbinden, verblutet man trotzdem
- unterkühlung tötet ( muss ich aber nochmal verifizieren, jedenfalls bin ich nach ner kleinen Schwimmübung verreckt)
- die Machete ist absolut nutzlos ( 8 Treffer legen nen Zombie nicht um)


----------



## Dedde (21. März 2014)

So mein 3 Wochen alter Charakter ist jetzt durch nen Zombie gestorben.  Serverlag und dsync 
Bin paar mal fast drauf gegangen,  beine gebrochen arme gebrochen. .. dann sowas aaahh....


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. März 2014)

Dedde schrieb:


> So mein 3 Wochen alter Charakter ist jetzt durch nen Zombie gestorben.  Serverlag und dsync
> Bin paar mal fast drauf gegangen,  beine gebrochen arme gebrochen. .. dann sowas aaahh....


 
Mein Beileid.

Aber wie zum Teufel bricht man sich die Arme?


----------



## EX-Buzz (21. März 2014)

Arme brechen kenn ich auch nicht


----------



## Dedde (21. März 2014)

Seit dem patch. Zombie hat auf mich eingeschlagen. Der war dann gebrochen.  Konnte auch nicht mehr richtig zielen. Morphine hats dann gerichtet


----------



## mist3r89 (21. März 2014)

Dedde schrieb:


> Seit dem patch. Zombie hat auf mich eingeschlagen. Der war dann gebrochen.  Konnte auch nicht mehr richtig zielen. Morphine hats dann gerichtet


 
Wirklich??? Hab gar nix davon gelesen :huch:
BIn momentan so paranoid, das ich immer mit Stöcke Morphin und VErbandszeug tum laufe ^^ das mit der Unterkühlung ist mir auch neu, dachte nass sein hat noch keine effekte.
Effektiv hatten wir gestern auch paar miese Lags und desyncs...


----------



## EX-Buzz (21. März 2014)

Komisch ist ja, wenn ich mir die Arme breche dürfte ich mir ja eigentlich ncihts mehr spritzen können .... nagut, vllt hat der böse Zombie auch nur einen Arm getroffen 

Zur Unterkühlung:

Ich musste vor 6 Zombies flüchten, mehr als ne Strickmütze und ne gelbe Jacke durfte ich noch nicht mein Eigen nennen, somit bin ich kurz geschwommen.... die Dusselkinder natürlich alle hinterher und auf dem Meeresboden langewatschelt.

Im Wasser dann "I´m feeling wet" .... wer hätte es gedacht , kurz ins Menü geguckt und da stand dann unter "hungry" und "thirsty" irgendwas in blau, was ich so noch nicht kannte, hab mir den Namen nicht gemerkt.

Bin dann raus aus dem Wasser... "i´m cold" oder sowas in der Art... gut, Sonne schien, es war Nachmittags um 1400, ich mir nix bei gedacht, laufe weiter rum "im very cold"´..... paar Minuten später verschwimmt die Sicht und "you´re dead" ...... sehr ominös.

Werd das beim nächsten Tod mal evaluieren und gucken ob ich die Sachen auswringen kann o.ä.


----------



## mist3r89 (21. März 2014)

alles klar, das blaue heisst soaking


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. März 2014)

Also ich war vorgestern auch soaking und habe es überlebt 

Vlt kommts dann darauf an was man an hat


----------



## EX-Buzz (21. März 2014)

genau "soaking" war das.....   aber warum ich drauf gehe , wenn ich durchgeweicht bin ....mhm....

werd mir nochmal die PatchNote durchlesen..... hier auf Arbeit blockt der Webfilter


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (21. März 2014)

Hab wieder lust auf eine Runde DayZ meine Freunde.

Steam: linkin12
TS3: 85.114.135.188:9989
Skype: crimson_ger

Das Ganze wird auch wieder auf Twitch gestreamt und daher darf gern zu geschaut werden.


----------



## mist3r89 (21. März 2014)

EX-Buzz schrieb:


> genau "soaking" war das.....   aber warum ich drauf gehe , wenn ich durchgeweicht bin ....mhm....
> 
> werd mir nochmal die PatchNote durchlesen..... hier auf Arbeit blockt der Webfilter


 
auf der exp waren wir konstant soaking, weil es die ganze zeit regnete, deswegen gestorben bin ich aber auch nicht.....
Von den Patch Notes ist mir auch nciht bekannt, das es eine auswirkung hat nass zu sein. Da steht das man nass werden kann, aber nichts von welcher auswirkung...


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (21. März 2014)

Live Stream ist online und wie gesagt wer mit Spielen einfach auf dem TS kommen oder Mich per Sklype anrufen:

Steam: linkin12
TS3: 85.114.135.188:9989
Skype: crimson_ger
http://www.twitch.tv/crimsonhc69


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. März 2014)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Live Stream ist online und wie gesagt wer mit Spielen einfach auf dem TS kommen oder Mich per Sklype anrufen:
> 
> Steam: linkin12
> TS3: 85.114.135.188:9989
> ...


 
Ich komm dann mal wieder vorbei geeimert


----------



## EX-Buzz (21. März 2014)

Wenn ich in ner Stunde zu Hause bin, schau ich mal vorbei.

@mist3r89

Wie gesagt, ich ward das mal evaluieren. Aber wenn es regnete wurde ich noch nie "soaked", nur wenn ich schwimmen gegangen bin...


----------



## mist3r89 (21. März 2014)

EX-Buzz schrieb:


> Wenn ich in ner Stunde zu Hause bin, schau ich mal vorbei.
> 
> @mist3r89
> 
> Wie gesagt, ich ward das mal evaluieren. Aber wenn es regnete wurde ich noch nie "soaked", nur wenn ich schwimmen gegangen bin...


 
renn mal 5 min. durch die Wälder oder im freien... da kommt in weiss you are getting wet.... irgendwann kommt die meldung you are soaking in rot und you are wet


----------



## lol2k (21. März 2014)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Haben die das Cheaterproblem in der Mod denn beheben können? Würde mich wundern wenn das möglich ist.



Ja - Admins vieler Server haben konsequenterweise auf "Whitelisted" umgestellt. 
Nur wenn man sich dort als Spieler registriert hat, konnte man auf dem Server spielen - somit waren Hacker eine Seltenheit!
Rocket und sein Team haben das nie unter Kontrolle bekommen. Nach 1,5 Jahren DayZ Mod waren die offiziellen Server menschenleer, gespielt wurden später hauptsächlich Mods der DayZ Mod.

DayZ Epoch, DayZ Origins, DayZ Namalsk, DayZ Celle - alles abgeänderte Mods, mit anderen Karten, anderen Schwerpunkten, anderen Waffen, anderen Möglichkeiten.
Modder haben schnell erkannt, dass Spieler auf Dauer neuen Content brauchen, während Rocket zu dem Zeitpunkt bereits an der Standalone arbeitete. 
Patches um Bugs und co. auszumerzen kamen dann ausschließlich von der Community bzw. einigen wenigen, die guten Kontakt zu Rocket hatten und diese Patches dann von ihm absegnen ließen.

Im Grunde genommen haben bis zum Release der Standalone im Dezember 2013 die anderen Mods dominiert und die Fahne hochgehalten; für die originale DayZ Mod interessierte sich später kaum noch jemand - zu verbuggt, zu wenig Content, zu viele Cheater.


----------



## mist3r89 (21. März 2014)

schade eigentlich, dabei geniesst das Spiel von ziemlich starker Beliebtheit... Naja jetzt mit der Standalone muss ja was geschehen, schliesslich hat er damit Geld verdient und damit wird jetzt ein fertiges SPiel programmiert, für mich kein Vergleich zu einer Mod, die jemand halt vielleicht Hobbymässig gemacht hat, oder eher mal was probieren wollte


----------



## efdev (21. März 2014)

nur so nebenbei wie sieht es eigentlich mit der modbarkeit der standalone aus, kann man davon ausgehen das sowas wie origins/epoch und andere maps den weg in die standalone finden werden ?


----------



## EX-Buzz (21. März 2014)

Ich brauch mal fix Hilfe.

Ich war grad irgendwo am Wasser, dort war ein Rundes Haus mit ner Gefängniszelle, man konnte oben auf dem Dach rumlaufen, im Hinterhof standen 3 Auto´s... es war leider dunkel und ich konnt kein Ortsschild finden..... konnte mich mit meiner Kacke nicht gegen 4 Zombies verteidigen...

Kann mir einer sagen welcher Ort das war? Koordinaten auf der Map würde mich auch reichen um es grob einzugrenzen.


----------



## Joselman (21. März 2014)

Das Gebäude welches du beschreibst ist wohl ein Polizeirevier. So eins steht jetzt in jeder Stadt.


----------



## mist3r89 (21. März 2014)

EX-Buzz schrieb:


> Ich brauch mal fix Hilfe.
> 
> Ich war grad irgendwo am Wasser, dort war ein Rundes Haus mit ner Gefängniszelle, man konnte oben auf dem Dach rumlaufen, im Hinterhof standen 3 Auto´s... es war leider dunkel und ich konnt kein Ortsschild finden..... konnte mich mit meiner Kacke nicht gegen 4 Zombies verteidigen...
> 
> Kann mir einer sagen welcher Ort das war? Koordinaten auf der Map würde mich auch reichen um es grob einzugrenzen.


 
Früher wärs einfacher gewesen... jetzt gibts die Polizeistationen ziemlich oft... Bist du frisch gespawnt? dann würde sih vermutlich Solnychi Zentrum anbieten...


----------



## X2theZ (21. März 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> schade eigentlich, dabei geniesst das Spiel von ziemlich starker Beliebtheit... Naja *jetzt mit der Standalone muss ja was geschehen*, schliesslich hat er damit Geld verdient und damit wird jetzt ein fertiges SPiel programmiert, für mich kein Vergleich zu einer Mod, die jemand halt vielleicht Hobbymässig gemacht hat, oder eher mal was probieren wollte


 
so sicher wär ich mir da nicht......


----------



## EX-Buzz (21. März 2014)

Damn, diese Orientierungslosigkeit im dunkeln macht mich kirre.....   Frisch gespawnt nicht wirklich, hatte ja schon ne Hacke  ..... ich bin der Meinung es müsste Richtung "Lumber Mil" sein..... Ach, werd ich einfach mal hochrennen.


----------



## Learcor (21. März 2014)

"Source of crippling lag and desync issues appears to have been found. We are preparing a hotfix for test now." Meinte Dean Hall vor einer Stunde auf Twitter.

Mit etwas Glück gibts heute noch ein Hotfix und man kann wieder anständig spielen. Vielleicht wird das dann auch noch was mit dem Flashmob heute.


----------



## Joselman (21. März 2014)

Ich freu mich dann wenn es wirklich wieder funktioniert. 

Erwarte nichts und du wirst nicht enttäuscht.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. März 2014)

Soeben bin ich durch einen heftigen D-sync mit meinem Hardcore-Char vom Dach gefallen  1 Monat hat er überlebt. Werde das Spiel bis zum fix erstmal liegen lassen


----------



## MasterSax (21. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Soeben bin ich durch einen heftigen D-sync mit meinem Hardcore-Char vom Dach gefallen  1 Monat hat er überlebt. Werde das Spiel bis zum fix erstmal liegen lassen


 
1Monat ? auf nen leeren server gezockt oder wie


----------



## Shicehaufen (21. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Soeben bin ich durch einen heftigen D-sync mit meinem Hardcore-Char vom Dach gefallen  1 Monat hat er überlebt. Werde das Spiel bis zum fix erstmal liegen lassen



Jetzt schiebs wieder dsync  du brichst dir doch ständig was und fällst vom Dach xD


----------



## henderson m. (21. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Soeben bin ich durch einen heftigen D-sync mit meinem Hardcore-Char vom Dach gefallen  1 Monat hat er überlebt. Werde das Spiel bis zum fix erstmal liegen lassen


 

lol dieser pseudoephe ^^

schon mal überlegt nen flight simulator zu spielen ? da bist du weit vom boden entfernt ^^


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. März 2014)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Jetzt schiebs wieder dsync  du brichst dir doch ständig was und fällst vom Dach xD


 
Nein diesmal war es wirklich einem D-Sync geschuldet


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (21. März 2014)

Danke an alle die zu geschaut haben es war wieder mal ein fest mit euch !!


----------



## MasterSax (21. März 2014)

wie stellt man überhaupt nen großen Blut bag her ? ;D


----------



## lol2k (21. März 2014)

efdev schrieb:


> nur so nebenbei wie sieht es eigentlich mit der modbarkeit der standalone aus, kann man davon ausgehen das sowas wie origins/epoch und andere maps den weg in die standalone finden werden ?



Absolut! Rocket scheint aber darauf bedacht, die "Abwanderung" zu anderen Mods - wie vor einem Jahr geschehen - nicht erneut wiederholen zu wollen, daher steht das Feature ganz am Ende seiner "To-Do"Liste.
Ansonsten würden vermutlich erneut sehr viele Spieler in andere Mods flüchten und die Standalone selbst nicht mehr spielen.

Offiziell sieht der Plan ja folgendermaßen aus:


Server performance, stability and security
Animals & hunting
Cooking & gathering resources
Playable user customizable vehicles
Player created constructions in the environment
More complex interactions with the environment and crafting options
Streamlined user actions and interface
Control and animations expanded and improved for fluidity
Upgraded graphics and physics engine (including ragdoll, etc.)
*Support of user mods* *and more flexibility for user hosted servers and game types*
Momentan scheint Rockets Team mit Punkt 2 beschäftigt zu sein, daher ist meine Vermutung, dass wir vor 2015 vermutlich keine weiteren Mods zu Gesicht bekommen werden.
Abschließend noch ein Kommentar eines Bloggers zu Rockets Plänen bezüglich der Mod Einbindung:





> _"Modding won’t be supported on release, the game can’t support modding  until the core architecture is locked down and hacking/security has  been solved to an acceptable level (source)._
> 
> _Later, once the team has confirmed effective results, then they  really want to look at modding, as it is such a huge part of the DayZmod  success. what they also want to do is look for ways to involve the  community modders in the actual development of the standalone, as an interim (source)._
> 
> ...


----------



## efdev (21. März 2014)

vielen dank für die infos.

naja stimmt schon wenn die mods möglich wären würde die standalone wohl schnell brach liegen deswegen verständlich.
Es hat aber auch vorteile das die modbarkeit erst spät kommt, dann haben die modder schon ein fertiges grundgerüßt und müssen sich nicht mit mehr problemen als nötig plagen.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (21. März 2014)

lol2k schrieb:


> Absolut! Rocket scheint aber darauf bedacht, die "Abwanderung" zu anderen Mods - wie vor einem Jahr geschehen - nicht erneut wiederholen zu wollen, daher steht das Feature ganz am Ende seiner "To-Do"Liste.
> Ansonsten würden vermutlich erneut sehr viele Spieler in andere Mods flüchten und die Standalone selbst nicht mehr spielen.
> 
> Offiziell sieht der Plan ja folgendermaßen aus:
> ...


 
Muss sagen das finde ich auch nicht schlimm. Ich hab schon immer lieber das Normale Spiel gespielt als irgendwelche Mods.


----------



## lol2k (21. März 2014)

efdev schrieb:


> Es hat aber auch vorteile das die modbarkeit erst spät kommt, dann haben die modder schon ein fertiges grundgerüßt und müssen sich nicht mit mehr problemen als nötig plagen.



Wundersamerweise ging das damals bei bspw. "DayZ Origins" alles recht flott. Modder fügten Fahrzeuge ein, die sich modifizieren ließen (mit Stahlplatten konnte man bspw. die Karosserie verstärken, Reifen abdecken und Fenster vernageln), neue Kleidung hielt Einzug und das Hero-/ Bandit System wurde konsequent ausgebaut, sodass jede "Seite" ihre eigene Hütte/Haus (später Fort) bauen konnte. Dies brachte nicht nur enormen Spaß mit sich, sondern sorgte auch für Langzeitmotivation. Habe mal ein paar Bilder eingefügt, damit ihr davon mal einen Eindruck bekommt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fairerweise muss man aber auch gestehen, dass den Moddern damals Arma 2 als Basis zur Verfügung stand, welches bis heute bekannt ist für seine Offenheit bezüglich Mods.
Wenn man DayZ so einmal erlebt hat, wartet man natürlich sehr gespannt auf die Implementierung durch Rocket. 

Quelle 1
Quelle 2


----------



## SpotlightXFX (21. März 2014)

lol2k schrieb:


> Wundersamerweise ging das damals bei bspw. "DayZ Origins" alles recht flott. Modder fügten Fahrzeuge ein, die sich modifizieren ließen (mit Stahlplatten konnte man bspw. die Karosserie verstärken, Reifen abdecken und Fenster vernageln), neue Kleidung hielt Einzug und das Hero-/ Bandit System wurde konsequent ausgebaut, sodass jede "Seite" ihre eigene Hütte/Haus (später Fort) bauen konnte. Dies brachte nicht nur enormen Spaß mit sich, sondern sorgte auch für Langzeitmotivation. Habe mal ein paar Bilder eingefügt, damit ihr davon mal einen Eindruck bekommt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Jepp , das finde ich halt an der ArmaII Mod einfach nur geil 
Hastn Auto , kannst cruisen und Loot Suchen, wie Minecraft in etwa


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (21. März 2014)

Fande ich schon immer affig muss ich sagen. 
Immer diesen Crafitg System !


----------



## Dedde (21. März 2014)

Eig will ich heute Nacht zocken. Hab aber echt kein bock wieder durch ne desync kacke zu sterben. .. warum machen die kein server update oder sowas


----------



## Learcor (21. März 2014)

Hotfix läuft jetzt auf der experimental Version und kommt wahrscheinlich morgen für die stable Version.


----------



## Dedde (21. März 2014)

Dann stell ich dayz auf experimental um dann kann ih es testen oder
Hat man dort dann nen anderen Charakter?


----------



## Joselman (21. März 2014)

Ja, Regluar sowie Hardcore


----------



## Learcor (21. März 2014)

Dedde schrieb:


> Dann stell ich dayz auf experimental um dann kann ih es testen oder
> Hat man dort dann nen anderen Charakter?


 
Wenn mit dem experimental kriegt man neue Charas.


----------



## Dedde (21. März 2014)

Habt ihr es auf stable oder experi?


----------



## efdev (21. März 2014)

danke für die bilder lol aber ich hab selber ne menge origins gespielt.

wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem fort aus kann man das mittlerweile fertig bauen ?
der clan indem ich war hat ab stufe 24 aufgehört zu spielen deswegen hab ich keinen plan wie weit die mod jetzt ist.


----------



## Dedde (21. März 2014)

Wie siehts eig mit eigenen servern aus. Würde mit freunden gerne einen mieten. Der sagte aber das geht noch nicht. Sehe aber viele clan server etc


----------



## efdev (22. März 2014)

es geht schon ich kenn jemanden der auch einen hat aber die preise sind ziemlich hoch soweit ich mich errinnern kann.


----------



## Fossi777 (22. März 2014)

Ich finde hier fehlt noch eine Art Rückmeldung für andere Spieler , wie der andere drauf ist ...

Man könnte so ne Art Charma einführen, dass Spieler die andere einfach umbringen ein schlechtes Charma bekommen ( roter Balken ) 
und Spieler die anderen helfen ihr Charma verbessern können ( grüner Balken ) evtl dann auch mit Glücks Bonus dass man bessere Sachen findet...

So ist man echt schnell geneigt Alle als potenzielle Gegner zu sehen  wenn man 3x hinternander wegen seiner Ausrüstung einfach umgenietet  wird...


----------



## cap82 (22. März 2014)

Ich glaube, DayZ hat nicht den Anspruch ein Arcade Shooter zu werden..


----------



## lol2k (22. März 2014)

Fossi777 schrieb:


> Ich finde hier fehlt noch eine Art Rückmeldung für andere Spieler , wie der andere drauf ist ...
> 
> Man könnte so ne Art Charma einführen, dass Spieler die andere einfach umbringen ein schlechtes Charma bekommen ( roter Balken )
> und Spieler die anderen helfen ihr Charma verbessern können ( grüner Balken ) evtl dann auch mit Glücks Bonus dass man bessere Sachen findet...
> ...



Auch das gab es bereits zu Mod Zeiten. 
Stichwort: Humanity (siehe Link)
Konkrete Auswirkungen: Schaute / visierte man einen Spieler an, der bereits sehr viele ("gute") Spieler tötete, erhöhte sich der eigene Herzschlag rasend schnell. Dies konnte man akustisch wahrnehmen und war somit gewarnt.
Wie auch dem Link zu entnehmen ist, änderte sich das Outfit, sobald man eine bestimmte Zahlengrenze in Richtung "gut" oder "böse" überschritten hatte.

Ich muss doch manchmal schmunzeln wie oft hier dieselben Themen angeschnitten werden wie zu Mod Zeiten. 
Dass solch ein Feature wie das "Humanity-System" bislang keinen Einzug in die Standalone gehalten hat, sollte einem jedenfalls zu denken geben.


----------



## barbarendave2211 (22. März 2014)

Bekomme gerad ein kleines update von DayZ (160 MB) Hat jemand ahnung was das beinhaltet ?


----------



## Dedde (22. März 2014)

Das ist der hotfix dur die desync Probleme.  Grad bei fb gelesen


----------



## barbarendave2211 (22. März 2014)

ah ok...na mal sehen ob es was bringt?!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. März 2014)

Dedde schrieb:


> Das ist der hotfix dur die desync Probleme.  Grad bei fb gelesen


 
Endlich -.- Die sollten mal ne Statistik einführen, wie viele Chars durch das D-Sync Problem gestorben sind


----------



## barbarendave2211 (22. März 2014)

ich noch nicht  aber ständig am bluten wenn die Zombies kommen


----------



## Gast1668381003 (22. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Endlich -.- Die sollten mal ne Statistik einführen, wie viele Chars durch das D-Sync Problem gestorben sind


 
Ich beinahe auch...wäre echt schade gewesen, denn mein Char mit dem Riders Jacket und der Ray Ban ist ja wohl mal die coolste Sau überhaupt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Beim nächsten DayZ-Connect mache ich einen Nickchange: "_Topper Harley_" 

P.S. so eine Regenjacke im Inventar ist schon viel wert


----------



## Dedde (22. März 2014)

Wie stellt man das auf englisch um?


----------



## lol2k (22. März 2014)

Dedde schrieb:


> Wie stellt man das auf englisch um?


 
Schau mal hier!


----------



## PriQ (22. März 2014)

Funktioniert bei euch das Blutabnehmen mit nem Bloodbag? Bei uns kommt da seit dem letzten Patch nur "There is nothing left" oO vielleicht verwandeln wir und demnächst in Zombies..?!

Edit:
Geht wieder! Erfolgreich abgezapft.


----------



## Dedde (22. März 2014)

lol2k schrieb:


> Schau mal hier!



Nur gibt's den reiter sprache bei dayz nicht. Deshalb habe ich gefragt


----------



## D4rkResistance (23. März 2014)

Nabend Jungs,

da ich ja schon seit längerem keine Screenshots mehr hochgeladen habe, setze ich jetzt direkt mal einen drauf und demonstriere euch meine DayZ Standalone Wallpaper (150% DS, @maxSettings + Color Correction) mit der Hoffnung das mir Playmassive diese nicht wieder für ihre News klaut. (Vielleicht sollte ich echt mal'n Wasserzeichen reinmachen xD)

Damit das ganze offiziell wirkt und andere auch was davon haben, habe ich die Screenshots diesmal auch im entsprechenden Screenshot-Thread gepostet:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...te-keine-ot-diskussionen-500.html#post6268744


----------



## Gast1668381003 (23. März 2014)

Also das die Zombies schneller geworden sind finde ich ziemlich gut, aber deren permanente _Respawn-Rate_ ist ja wohl komplett außer Kontrolle geraten 

In den Städten und in deren Nähe kann man jetzt ohne weiteres seine ganze Munition verballern, weil unentwegt Zombies neu spawnen. Und mit der Axt ist das teilweise zu riskant, wenn man nach einem Zombietreffer sofort anfängt zu bluten  

Alleine unterwegs sein und eine Stadt zu looten, ohne dass mindestens 5 Zombies hinter einem her rennen, scheint mir nicht mehr möglich zu sein


----------



## Joselman (23. März 2014)

Die Zombies bekommen langsam hunger. 

Gut so!


----------



## mist3r89 (23. März 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> Die Zombies bekommen langsam hunger.   Gut so!


Naja vielleicht zu gut momentan... Das sie schnell sind und respawnen ist ja schoen und gut, aber das man voll ausgeruestet nach einem schlag die arme  bricht und blutet und nicht mehr richtig wehren kann ist bissel übertrieben...

Btw: hab mir ein sli profil erstellt. Ds auf 4k @1440p in berenzino mit 35fps durchgängig!


----------



## Gast1668381003 (23. März 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> Die Zombies bekommen langsam hunger.
> 
> Gut so!



Ja, die Zombies sollen ruhig "gefährlicher" werden, aber nicht in dem Maße, das man als Bambi gar keine Chance mehr hat...

EDIT:

bevor man die Zombies gefährlicher, zahlreicher und schneller macht und alle möglichen anderen Dinge implementiert werden, hätte viel eher die _nicht vorhandene_ (!!) Kollision der Zombies mit Türen, Toren und Wänden gefixt werden müssen. 
Dann hat man wenigsten die Chance, die Tür hinter sich zu schließen und die Zombies auszusperren.


----------



## mist3r89 (23. März 2014)

Nightlight schrieb:


> Ja, die Zombies sollen ruhig "gefährlicher" werden, aber nicht in dem Maße, das man als Bambi gar keine Chance mehr hat...  EDIT:  bevor man die Zombies gefährlicher, zahlreicher und schneller macht und alle möglichen anderen Dinge implementiert werden, hätte viel eher die nicht vorhandene (!!) Kollision der Zombies mit Türen, Toren und Wänden gefixt werden müssen.  Dann hat man wenigsten die Chance, die Tür hinter sich zu schließen und die Zombies auszusperren.


Oder ein loot respawn das man sich wenigstens wehren kann^^

Bin gerade eingeloggt und während das schoene screen mit empfangen sah kam schon die meldung das ich blute und ich hoerze wue zombies auf mich schlugen.... 3 stueck warens


----------



## henderson m. (23. März 2014)

Gestern wieder mal dayz gezoggt, war ganz lustig, die hsben was mit den zombies gemacht. Die sind auch endlich ein spielinhalt. Mal sehn wies weiter geht. Hätte mal lust meinen gekillten hardcore char wieder auf maxed out zu bringen  mal sehn ob mir dark dabei helfen kann ))


----------



## cap82 (23. März 2014)

Naja, also was sie sich da mit dem Zombie-Respawn ausgedacht haben, is totaler Gulasch... Billiger gehts ja nicht. Kill-> instant respawn, und zwar im Umkreis von 50 Metern...
Das muss einer im Suff programmiert haben, anders kann ich es mir echt nicht vorstellen.
Und dann is da noch die Sache mit dem Regen. is ja schön, dass man jetzt auch nass wird, nur blöd, dass es auf jedem Server plötzlich schifft wie sau.. Ich hatte heute keine Runde, in der ich nicht "damped" war..


----------



## efdev (23. März 2014)

cap82 schrieb:


> Naja, also was sie sich da mit dem Zombie-Respawn ausgedacht haben, is totaler Gulasch... Billiger gehts ja nicht. Kill-> instant respawn, und zwar im Umkreis von 50 Metern...
> Das muss einer im Suff programmiert haben, anders kann ich es mir echt nicht vorstellen.
> Und dann is da noch die Sache mit dem Regen. is ja schön, dass man jetzt auch nass wird, nur blöd, dass es auf jedem Server plötzlich schifft wie sau.. Ich hatte heute keine Runde, in der ich nicht "damped" war..


 
was wichtiger wäre ist eine möglichkeit zum trocknen der klamotten am besten ein feuer auch für einen selbst.


----------



## borni (23. März 2014)

Also vielleicht ist es ja auch gar nicht so schlecht das die Zombies langsam eine echte Bedrohung werden. Vielleicht sind sie sogar noch zu schwach und zu wenige. Dann überlegt sich der ein oder andere vielleicht doch zwei mal ob er einen anderen Player direkt killt oder es für ihn nicht doch besser wäre zusammen zu arbeiten. Ich bin gestern auch 2 Stunden zum großen Airfield gelaufen, hab mir eine gute Ausrüstung mit Mosin und Co. zusammen gelootet. Dann  bin ich von 5 Zombies verprügelt worden, die plözlich unten an der Leiter der Feuerwehrwache standen als ich runter gekommen bin. Dummerweise hab ich irgendwo auf dem March mein Jacke gewechselt und vergessen das Medikit mit zu nehmen. Ein Shirt hatte ich auch nicht mehr. Also bin ich panisch über das Airfield gerannt auf der Suche nach etwas zum abbinden meiner Wunden... Naja ist fehlgeschlagen. Das hat man davon wenn man allein unterwegs ist!


----------



## mist3r89 (23. März 2014)

borni schrieb:


> Also vielleicht ist es ja auch gar nicht so schlecht das die Zombies langsam eine echte Bedrohung werden. Vielleicht sind sie sogar noch zu schwach und zu wenige. Dann überlegt sich der ein oder andere vielleicht doch zwei mal ob er einen anderen Player direkt killt oder es für ihn nicht doch besser wäre zusammen zu arbeiten. Ich bin gestern auch 2 Stunden zum großen Airfield gelaufen, hab mir eine gute Ausrüstung mit Mosin und Co. zusammen gelootet. Dann  bin ich von 5 Zombies verprügelt worden, die plözlich unten an der Leiter der Feuerwehrwache standen als ich runter gekommen bin. Dummerweise hab ich irgendwo auf dem March mein Jacke gewechselt und vergessen das Medikit mit zu nehmen. Ein Shirt hatte ich auch nicht mehr. Also bin ich panisch über das Airfield gerannt auf der Suche nach etwas zum abbinden meiner Wunden... Naja ist fehlgeschlagen. Das hat man davon wenn man allein unterwegs ist!



Eben... Und ein spiel muss doch irgendwie alleine spielbar sein... Also von der balance momentan sehr schlecht. Prinzipiell klar: bessere zombies weniger kos, alles positiv und spielspass fördernd. Aber wenn man überhaupt keine chance mehr hat, keine flieh oder abwehrmöglichkeit, und durch einmaliges schlagen blutet oder knochen brechen, wirds nur noch frustrierend


----------



## EX-Buzz (24. März 2014)

Die Spawnraten der Zombies finde ich eigentlich passend, nur sollt man dann auch die Silent Waffen wie z.B. Machete, Spaltaxt etc. etwas tödlicher machen......  so das sie auch einen Sinn haben. 8 mal mit der Machete auf nen Zombie zu dreschen und er fällt nicht, ist völlig unrealistisch 


Haben gestern mal versucht nen Zombie, mit Handschellen, zu fangen. Wollten uns nen Lastesel wie in "The Walking Dead" basteln, also erst mit nem Basballschläger zu Boden hauen, dann fesseln..... Rücksack auf den Rücken und ne Schnur um Hals, damit man ihn schön wie ein Hüdchen an der Leine führen kann...... hat nicht geklappt.... hat sich mächtig gesträubt


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (24. März 2014)

Versuch's mal mit einem Bambi. Die sollen da zahmer sein


----------



## JaniZz (24. März 2014)

Hab mir gestern das Spiel geladen.
Spiele es durchgehend mute 40-50 fps und irgendwie läuft es total bescheiden. 
Alles maxed out ohne vsync und hab ab und zu ein gefühlten Input lag von 100 ms.
Schlimm wird es wenn ich in Häuser gehe, die Maus Bewegungen werden extrem ungenau und selbst die Tastatur Eingaben verzögern.
Total nervig und machen das Spiel zum Desaster.
Wie gesagt fps bleiben konstant und kann mir nicht vorstellen das es daran liegt. 
Ich kann unter Steuerung Option die Maus Beschleunigung nicht ausschalten! Vllt hat es sich was damit zu tun? 

i7 4770k
R9 290 
BQ E9 480 
8GB


----------



## mist3r89 (24. März 2014)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Hab mir gestern das Spiel geladen. Spiele es durchgehend mute 40-50 fps und irgendwie läuft es total bescheiden. Alles maxed out ohne vsync und hab ab und zu ein gefühlten Input lag von 100 ms. Schlimm wird es wenn ich in Häuser gehe, die Maus Bewegungen werden extrem ungenau und selbst die Tastatur Eingaben verzögern. Total nervig und machen das Spiel zum Desaster. Wie gesagt fps bleiben konstant und kann mir nicht vorstellen das es daran liegt. Ich kann unter Steuerung Option die Maus Beschleunigung nicht ausschalten! Vllt hat es sich was damit zu tun?  i7 4770k R9 290 BQ E9 480 8GB



Tippe mal auf scheiss server erwischt. Probier mal auf verschiedene server ob du dasselbe problem hast


----------



## JaniZz (24. März 2014)

Ok... probiere ich später mal aus. 
Der ping war aber ok und lag bei 40.


----------



## mist3r89 (24. März 2014)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Ok... probiere ich später mal aus.
> Der ping war aber ok und lag bei 40.


 
Vergiss den Ping... Hatte schon server mit 180 Ping, und da ging alles einwenig langsamer dafür konstant langsamer. und bei 40er Pings wo der Inventar nicht aufging, und man loot vom Boden nicht aufnehmen konnte keine Waffen in die Hand nehmen usw....


----------



## JaniZz (24. März 2014)

Danke für den Tipp! Haben wir pcgh member auch ein Stamm Server? 

Finde das Spiel sehr interessant, bin aber Neueinsteiger und hab einfach gar kein Plan und muss mich noch etwas einlesen.


----------



## mist3r89 (24. März 2014)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp! Haben wir pcgh member auch ein Stamm Server?
> 
> Finde das Spiel sehr interessant, bin aber Neueinsteiger und hab einfach gar kein Plan und muss mich noch etwas einlesen.


 
Wann kannst du heute online sein? könnten ein kleines Tutorial Parcour machen 

schreib mir doh ingamem, brauchen hier nicht zuzumüllen


----------



## D4rkResistance (24. März 2014)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp! Haben wir pcgh member auch ein Stamm Server?



Nope. Wir spielen eigentlich immer auf unterschiedlichen Servern! Sind aber immer im PCGH DayZ TS (93.90.180.186) ab 19 Uhr. Wenn keiner im Channel on sein sollte, einfach warten, irgendwann kommt schon einer. Solltest du noch nicht freigeschaltet sein, einfach jemanden aus dem DayZ Channel anstupsen und ihn bitten dich zu moven. Ich kann dich dann später gerne freischalten. Bin heute Abend denke ich gegen 19 Uhr on.


----------



## lol2k (24. März 2014)

*Update des Entwicklerblogs!*

Im Text werden Gründe für die Verschiebung des Stable Patch (Unsichtbare Spieler und Zombies) angegeben und einige neue Features erklärt, die mit dem kommenden Patch Einzug halten werden.
Mit dabei sind:

*- Feuerstellen* (ausbaubar bis zum Ofen, um in der Wildnis überleben zu können)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*- Implementierung kleinerer Dörfer* (Sneak Preview siehe Bilder)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*- Neue Waffen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Des Weiteren:*
- Mausbeschleunigung wurde gefixed (_"There was an issue with mouse control that affected many users of high DPI mice which we have now fixed."_)
- Physik-Engine wurde überarbeitet (Werfen von Gegenständen nun  möglich. Pfeile fliegen korrekt und  bleiben im Ziel, im Boden oder  in anderen Gegenständen stecken.)  



*Ausblick auf die kommenden Monate:*



Ragdoll-Feature 

("Continued work on our physics engine  means that not only is throwing now nearly complete (it is now  functional at a basic level) but it also means that ragdoll is very close to being a reality in  experimental branch. This will open up many areas of development.")
​
Verbesserungen an den Tieren, dem Kollisionssystem und der  Zombie-Wegfindung
"_Continued work on our physics engine means that not only is throwing now  nearly complete (it is now functional at a basic level), but it also  means that ragdoll is very close to being a reality in experimental  branch. This will open up many areas of development._"
​
Persistentem Loot und persistente Objekte (die nach der  Behebung eines Problems ebenfalls bald den Weg in das Spiel finden  sollen.)
"_This was close to being implemented fully when we discovered some issues  with the central server architecture that would becoming more serious  for performance if we went live with it. These are being solved now and  we expect to be trying some of those performance optimizations on the  central server this Wednesday_."
​
Ausbau des Survival Aspekts und Implementierung von Vehikel und Barrikaden
_"Once the current build is stabilized we want to finish up on our  “survival” push for the month. This means hunting and cooking finished  and process on our “survival combat” which involves the bow and arrow,  crossbow, improvised weapons, and thrown items. In the more distant  future we’re already planning for vehicles and barricading systems."_​*
Und wo ist nun der Patch? *

"_We are committed to not releasing builds onto stable to introduce new  game breaking bugs. Now that we’ve fixed those bugs, we’re internally  verifying and fixing any new bugs that have been introduced. We will do  an unscheduled update the moment we are confident we have a suitable  build to release._"

Quelle


----------



## EX-Buzz (24. März 2014)

Heißt das, Feuerstellen zu machen ist jetzt möglich?

 Die neuen Waffen hab ich schon gesehen, sind mal ne Abwechslung... auch wenn `22 keine großartige Zombie-Man-Stop Wirkung hat


----------



## D4rkResistance (24. März 2014)

EX-Buzz schrieb:


> Heißt das, Feuerstellen zu machen ist jetzt möglich?
> 
> Die neuen Waffen hab ich schon gesehen, sind mal ne Abwechslung... auch wenn `22 keine großartige Zombie-Man-Stop Wirkung hat



Wie er schrieb...im kommenden Patch..ergo...nein es ist jetzt noch nicht möglich! Lesen!^^

Die geilste neue Waffe ist die 9mm Pistole. Ist bislang die genauste Sekundärwaffe im Spiel. Mache dazu die Tage noch'n Review Video.
Die .22er kannste vergessen. Der letzte Müll. Da machste dem Zombie mehr Schaden, wenn du ihm die Waffe gegen den Kopf wirfst!


----------



## cap82 (24. März 2014)

Auf den kopf zielen soll helfen.
Ich find sie top, ausserdem is sie silenced.


----------



## D4rkResistance (24. März 2014)

cap82 schrieb:


> ...ausserdem is sie silenced.



Korrigiere: Sie hört sich "silenced" an. Ist sie aber nicht! Zombies gehen trotzdem aggro auf dich los, wenn du damit rumballerst.


----------



## mist3r89 (24. März 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Korrigiere: Sie hört sich "silenced" an. Ist sie aber nicht! Zombies gehen trotzdem aggro auf dich los, wenn du damit rumballerst.


 
Naja die dinger gehen immer agro auif dich los^^ aber eben... 1 Kopfschuss, oder 5 sonstige Schüsse... wer kann ein springendes und zick zack rennendes Ziel genau in Kopf schiessen?.... ich kanns nicht


----------



## EX-Buzz (24. März 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Wie er schrieb...im kommenden Patch..ergo...nein es ist jetzt noch nicht möglich! Lesen!^^
> 
> Die geilste neue Waffe ist die 9mm Pistole. Ist bislang die genauste Sekundärwaffe im Spiel. Mache dazu die Tage noch'n Review Video.
> Die .22er kannste vergessen. Der letzte Müll. Da machste dem Zombie mehr Schaden, wenn du ihm die Waffe gegen den Kopf wirfst!




Wenn in dem Beitrag, die Bilder von dem Feuer zusammen mit den Bilder von den  Waffen vorhanden sind (wovon 2 der Waffen auf dem Bild schon im Spiel sind), dann kann es doch naheliegend sein, das dass vielleicht schon implemetiert wurde. Oooooooooder? 



mist3r89 schrieb:


> Naja die dinger gehen immer agro auif dich los^^ aber eben... 1 Kopfschuss, oder 5 sonstige Schüsse... wer kann ein springendes und zick zack rennendes Ziel genau in Kopf schiessen?.... ich kanns nicht


 

NOOB!!!


----------



## cap82 (24. März 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Korrigiere: Sie hört sich "silenced" an. Ist sie aber nicht! Zombies gehen trotzdem aggro auf dich los, wenn du damit rumballerst.


 
Ok, ich denke aber die Hörweite für andere Spieler wird sicher kleiner sein, als bei ner M4 oder FNX.


----------



## borni (24. März 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Nope. Wir spielen eigentlich immer auf unterschiedlichen Servern! Sind aber immer im PCGH DayZ TS (93.90.180.186) ab 19 Uhr. Wenn keiner im Channel on sein sollte, einfach warten, irgendwann kommt schon einer. Solltest du noch nicht freigeschaltet sein, einfach jemanden aus dem DayZ Channel anstupsen und ihn bitten dich zu moven. Ich kann dich dann später gerne freischalten. Bin heute Abend denke ich gegen 19 Uhr on.


 
Wie viele seit ihr denn immer so? Würde morgen Abend auch mal mit zocken wollen. Bin momentan ganz weit oben, nord-westlich vom Devils Castle, da ist so ein kleiner Bauernhof mit Garagen in denen viel Kleidung zu looten ist. In welcher Region treibt ihr euch rum? Ich überlege nämlich grad ob ich nach Süden gehe oder nach Osten...


----------



## EX-Buzz (24. März 2014)

Bin grad mit meinem HC Char oben rechts am Airstrip.... Wollt nachher mal zum Riffy, mal gucken was im Wrack so rumliegt.


----------



## D4rkResistance (24. März 2014)

borni schrieb:


> Wie viele seit ihr denn immer so? Würde morgen Abend auch mal mit zocken wollen. Bin momentan ganz weit oben, nord-westlich vom Devils Castle, da ist so ein kleiner Bauernhof mit Garagen in denen viel Kleidung zu looten ist. In welcher Region treibt ihr euch rum? Ich überlege nämlich grad ob ich nach Süden gehe oder nach Osten...



Das hängt davon ab, wer dazu aufruft zu zocken. Von sich aus, ist niemand im TS. Meistens bin ich der, der die halbe Steam-FL anschreibt mit dem Standard-Text "DayZ HC TS?" und dann füllt sich der Channel innerhalb weniger Minuten meistens auf 5-10 Leute. 

Generell spielen wir also Hardcore. Und häufig auch auf vollen Servern. Da meine Chars aber mit dem letzten Stable-Patch rewiped wurden, bin ich in HC noch'n Bambi. Aber das ist ja halb so schlimm...es findet sich sicher irgendein ausgerüsteter Spieler, den man mal eben umboxen und ausrauben kann. Dann bin ich innerhalb weniger Minuten wieder mit dabei. 

Nochmal was anderes...ich möchte nochmal auf folgendes Event hinweisen, welches ja aufgrund der Rucklerei letzten Freitag ins Wasser gefallen ist. Ich war einfach mal so frei, den Termin auf den kommenden Freitag zu verlegen. Ich hoffe euch passt das. Bei Änderungswünschen bitte einfach hier posten. 

Ansonsten hier nochmal der "leicht veränderte" Ursprungstext:

*DayZ Flashmob Event*
Freitag, 28. März 2014, 20:00
Regular (Stable)

*Einleitung*

Hallo liebe DayZ'ler, ich habe schon länger mal darüber nachgedacht ein  "Flashmob Event" in DayZ zu starten. Also ~ 30 DayZ-Spieler, die sich an  einem Abend im TS treffen und dann gemeinsam lauter Quatsch auf einem  40 Slot Server veranstalten. Das Ganze wird dann von mir videotechnisch  festgehalten und auf Youtube gestellt. Ich stell mir das einerseits  total lustig vor, andererseits auch total chaotisch. Daher müssen die  Teilnehmer diverse Regeln befolgen, damit der Ablauf nicht gestört wird.  Auf diese Regeln gehe ich am Ende dieses Textes noch genauer ein.  Erstmal möchte ich euch mein Planungskonzept vorstellen - also was genau  machen wir mit 30 Spielern so auf einem leeren Server?

*Ablaufplan*

Ohne Planung würde das Event gnadenlos in die Hose gehen und keiner  wüsste, wie das Event genau abläuft. Daher poste ich euch hier mal meine  Ideen für den Abend - die ihr jedoch auch verändern könnt. Natürlich  könnt ihr auch selbst welche vorschlagen.

1. Gemeinsamer Treffpunkt: 
Zuerst treffen sich alle Teilnehmer in Three Valleys am Epic Loot House.  Vorteil ist, dass uns dort erstmal niemand stört, die Landschaft  wunderschön ist und wir genug Platz für ~ 30 Personen haben.

2. Videothumbnail:
Alle Teilnehmer stellen sich versetzt hintereinander in eine Reihe, so  dass ich ein Screenshot von vorne machen kann, welches ich dann als  Videothumbnail (Vorschaubild) nutzen werde.

3. Video-Opener:
Da jedes Video bekanntlich einen Opener benötigt, der quasi die  Einleitung des Videos darstellt, habe ich mir überlegt, dass sich alle  in einer Reihe nebeneinander stellen und ich dann von links nach rechts  einfach die Reihe abfilme. Oder aber ich filme in die Landschaft und beginne das Video mit so etwas wie: Hallo herzlich willkommen blaa..blaa...mit dabei sind folgende Spieler: Und dann rennen die einzeln durchs Bild und sagen im TS ihren Namen. xD Anschließend huste ich einmal ins TS und dann  filme ich die Leute, wie sie wie die gestörten durcheinanderrennen und  im TS losquasseln. Ich stell mir das verdammt chaotisch und lustig  vor.^^

4. Das erste Minigame:
Nachdem sich dann alle wieder beruhigt haben, stellen wir uns gemeinsam  vor ein bestimmtes Ziel....vielleicht stellt sich ja einer der 30  Personen als Bambi zur Verfügung. Und alle anderen legen ihre Waffen an  und auf mein Kommando "3,2,1...Feuer!", schießen alle 30 Personen auf  den Bambi (Gott, ich freue mich jetzt schon auf dieses Gemetzel! XD) Das  ganze nehme ich dann natürlich auf. xD PS: Bei 30 Leuten ist mit Sicherheit ein Bambi dabei, der sich zur Verfügung stellen kann.^^

5. Der eigentliche Ausflug:
Nun geht es an die eigentliche Route...diese können wir ja nochmal  genauer besprechen, ich würde aber vorschlagen, das wir gemeinsam die  Ostküste entlanglaufen. Also von Three Valleys über Kamyshovo, Elektro,  Cherno, Balota...
Alleine die Vorstellung wenn wir mit ~ 30 voll ausgerüsteten Spielern durch Elektro laufen! OMFG! 

6. Zweites Minigame: 
Wenn wir wieder aus Elektro rauskommen und lange Zeit bis Cherno nur  Felder und Farmen haben, könnten wir ein weiteres Minigame veranstalten.  Vllt das gemeinsame Schwimmen in einem See, sieht mit 30 Leuten  bestimmt auch lustig aus.^^

7. Hier kommen eure Ideen:
Ich wette es gibt noch zig lustige Sachen, die man machen könnte, die  mir aber derzeit nicht einfallen. Ich würde diese Liste einfach  erweitern, wenn euch oder mir noch weitere Ideen eingefallen sind.

*Teilnahmevoraussetzungen*

Um einen entspannten Ablauf zu gewährleisten, sind natürlich diverse  Regeln und Voraussetzungen zu beachten, wenn ihr an dem Event teilnehmen  wollt. Diese lauten wie folgt:

- Keine Schüsse auf Kollegen (außer, es wurde vorher klar im TS vereinbart)
- Kein Trolling untereinander (es sei denn, es ist so abgesprochen)
- Teamspeak und Headset sind Pflicht! Keine Boxen + Standmikro!
- Der Kameramann (ich) und ggf. ausgewählte Personen haben "das Sagen"!  Ich will keine Diskussionen im TS! Wir sagen etwas, ihr macht es!
- Einheitliche Bekleidung, bzw. Entkleidung (damit sich da nicht irgendein Randomspieler dazumogelt - obwohl das am Ende auch egal wäre, wenn er uns nicht killt xD)
- ... (wird noch ergänzt)

*Veranstaltungsinformationen*

Hier nochmal eine Übersicht über die nötigen Informationen (können ebenfalls auf Wunsch noch verändert werden):

*Startpunkt:* Epic Loot House in "Three Valleys".
*geplante Route:* Three Valleys -> Kamyshovo -> Elektro -> Cherno -> Balota
*Datum / Uhrzeit:* Freitag, 28. März 2014, 20:00 Uhr im Teamspeak (IP: 93.90.180.186)
*Spielmodus:* Regular (Stable)

*Änderungswünsche*

Ich habe nun ein paar Informationen zusammengetragen, werde diese aber  im Laufe der nächsten Tage noch verändern. Daher bitte gelegentlich hier  mal reingucken, ob sich etwas geändert hat, solltet ihr an dem Event  interessiert sein. Gleichzeitig bitte ich euch natürlich auch, sämtliche  Kollegen von euch (bitte keine Vollidioten, die unser Event sobotieren  wollen) über das Event zu informieren und entsprechend einzuladen.

Änderungswünsche könnt ihr einfach hier im Forum posten! Ich ergänze  diese dann entsprechend in diesem Thread, sollten sie mir gefallen. 

*Liebe Grüße *
*Euer D4rk *


----------



## borni (24. März 2014)

Ach so HC... Na da bin ich auch noch n Bambi...


----------



## cap82 (24. März 2014)

Was ist in HC eigentlich anders? 
Gibts da keine 3rd Person?


----------



## borni (24. März 2014)

cap82 schrieb:


> Was ist in HC eigentlich anders?
> Gibts da keine 3rd Person?


 
3rd Person ist da deaktiviert. Finde ich eigentlich auch besser, weil ich selbst lieber Firstperson spiele, es aber oft ein Nachteil ist wenn man nicht in die 3rd Person wechselt, da mann in 3rd Person über Mauern gucken kann.


----------



## kalkone (24. März 2014)

Hat von euch schon jemand das problem gehabt, das man vom spiel rausgeworfen wird mit der fehlermeldung "das gerät ist nicht bereit" ? das nervt... ich stehe mitten auf dem großen flugplatz und fliege immer nach dem einloggen raus -.-


----------



## D4rkResistance (25. März 2014)

kalkone schrieb:


> Hat von euch schon jemand das problem gehabt, das man vom spiel rausgeworfen wird mit der fehlermeldung "das gerät ist nicht bereit" ? das nervt... ich stehe mitten auf dem großen flugplatz und fliege immer nach dem einloggen raus -.-



Das kann keine Fehlermeldung von DayZ sein, weil es so etwas nicht gibt. Bzw. welches Gerät sollte bei DayZ nicht bereit sein? Der Zombie-Detektor? xd

Haste vielleicht irgendwelche USB-Sticks, externe Festplatten oder sonstige USB-Geräte, außer Maus und Tastatur am Rechner hängen? Evtl. irgendwelche fehlenden Gerätetreiber für diese Geräte? Geh doch mal in den Gerätemanager und check, ob da irgendwo was fehlerhaft ist.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (25. März 2014)

Sag bilde ich mir das ein oder ist der sogenannte Dscne jetzt noch schlimmer als vor dem Patch aka hotfix ?


----------



## Typhoon522 (25. März 2014)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Sag bilde ich mir das ein oder ist der sogenannte Dscne jetzt noch schlimmer als vor dem Patch aka hotfix ?


 
Gestern ging eigentlich bis auf Steam-Probleme und einem Zombie, der für alle unsichtbar war außer für mich, ganz gut


----------



## cap82 (25. März 2014)

Meinst du desync?
Mein Kumpel hat ne etwas lahmere leitung, glaub 384er, und er hat schon ab und an probleme beim türen öffnen, sache aufheben oder wechseln.
Ich hab das nicht, werd nur ganz sporadisch beim looten mal teleportet.
Weiß nicht, wie es vor dem Patch war, den letzten hab ich komplett ausgelassen.
Und bei dem davor war es noch nen tick besser als jetzt.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (25. März 2014)

cap82 schrieb:


> Meinst du desync?
> Mein Kumpel hat ne etwas lahmere leitung, glaub 384er, und er hat schon ab und an probleme beim türen öffnen, sache aufheben oder wechseln.
> Ich hab das nicht, werd nur ganz sporadisch beim looten mal teleportet.
> Weiß nicht, wie es vor dem Patch war, den letzten hab ich komplett ausgelassen.
> Und bei dem davor war es noch nen tick besser als jetzt.


 
Es ist aber nicht nur bei langsamen Leitungen. Bei mir wills auch nicht gehen. Ich werde auch erst wieder spielen, wenn mal ein Fix da ist.


----------



## cap82 (25. März 2014)

Könnte auch am Server liegen.

 Btw: @Dark, ich hab die message gestern bekommen, allerdings hatte ich da bereits ne tour mit nem buddy hinter mir, und im HC hab ich noch nen nackischen Bambi..da hatte ich dann doch keine Muße mehr gestern.


----------



## kalkone (25. März 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Das kann keine Fehlermeldung von DayZ sein, weil es so etwas nicht gibt. Bzw. welches Gerät sollte bei DayZ nicht bereit sein? Der Zombie-Detektor? xd
> 
> Haste vielleicht irgendwelche USB-Sticks, externe Festplatten oder sonstige USB-Geräte, außer Maus und Tastatur am Rechner hängen? Evtl. irgendwelche fehlenden Gerätetreiber für diese Geräte? Geh doch mal in den Gerätemanager und check, ob da irgendwo was fehlerhaft ist.



Wenn ich die Fehlermedlung weggedrückt hab, hat sich auch das Spiel geschlossen.
 Ich hab DayZ neu geladen und installiert, jetzt hat zumindest gestern alles funktioniert. Leider wa aber mein Char tot -.-


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (25. März 2014)

Ja aber bei mehreren Servern ist es wohl eher unwahrscheinlich.

Klar ist es eine Pre-Alpha aber wenigstens die Verbindung muss klappen. Spielinhalt ist Zweitrangig


----------



## wobix (25. März 2014)

Typhoon522 schrieb:


> Gestern ging eigentlich bis auf Steam-Probleme und einem Zombie, der für alle unsichtbar war außer für mich, ganz gut



Haha ja das war gut
Alle so: was machst du da, da ist kein Zombi.
Und dann hat sany einen abbekommen von dem unsichtbaren und alle am Brüllen


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (25. März 2014)

Fette Airfield action HD+ 
Twitch


----------



## D4rkResistance (25. März 2014)

Hab nur mal kurz reingeschaut und mir gedacht...man isst nichts auf dem Airfield. Das ist total fahrlässig. Das macht man vorher und hinterher...aber nicht AUF dem Airfield. 

PS: Deine Signatur enthällt mehr Tipp- / und Rechtschreibfehler, als Satzzeichen! Und das in einem Forum. Schäm dich! 

_*Folgt mir auf Flickr - CrimsoN-HC
   Mein Livestream und YouTube Kanal CrimsoNHC69 Twitch und CrimsoN-HC YouTube
Unterstützt den Screenshot/Lustige *__*und Diskussions-Thread * __
_


----------



## EX-Buzz (25. März 2014)

Wieder aus dem Hinterhalt einfach umgelegt.... arghhhhhh...... *hass*


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (25. März 2014)

Heute früh auf einen fast leeren HC Sever gewesen (10 Mann). Was ist das Ende vom Lied. Elektro total leer und ungelootet. Ich bin extra noch etwas außerhalb reingelaufen. Mach die Tür der Musikschule auf, sitzen dort 6 Mann und aimen auf mich^^ Ich hab noch High5 geben wollen, da gabs schon den ersten Schuß in den Arm -.-
Zum Glück war ich noch Bambi^^

Zur Zeit wirkt es so, als wenn machne stunden lang irgendwo auf einen warten. Wie in Elektro die sprechende Tür^^ Sollte echt lagnsam mal aufnehmen


----------



## borni (25. März 2014)

Jo das manchmal voll komisch... Letztens als fast Bambi in Elektro ausgeloggt und später weiter gespielt... Gucke und sehe nur 1 Spieler auf dem Server, gehe ins erste Haus steht er da mit der Wasserpumpenzanzge... Ich denk mir okay redest mal mit ihm... Er ignoriert mich und lootet fröhlich weiter... Naja dann zie ich ihm eben eins mit dem Brecheisen über wenn er mich hier missachtet... Das Ende vom Lied, er haut instant zurück und ich gehe K.O. 

Edit: Hab es endlich mal geschafft mir einheitliche Tarnung zusammen zu looten!


----------



## Gast1668381003 (26. März 2014)

@ borni: ist das ein HC- oder Regular-Char ?


Ich war neulich ganz alleine auf'm Server und habe beim Balota-Airstrip eine der drei Schlaf-Barracken durchsucht. Ich öffne die Tür von einem der Zimmer und _direkt vor mir_ spawnt tatsächlich ein zweiter Spieler rein 

Ich meine...was für übertriebene Zufälle kann es in diesem Spiel eigentlich geben ? 

Hier mal mein Regular-Char:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 In-Game-Name: _Topper Harley _


----------



## borni (26. März 2014)

Regular... Topper Harley...


----------



## Gast1668381003 (26. März 2014)

borni schrieb:


> Regular...


 
Ok. Sag ruhig bescheid, wenn du das nächste Mal auf einem Server bist und noch Verstärkung brauchst - ich bin dabei  (ich stehe gerade bei der Tankstelle hinter Cherno, kurz vor'm Balota Airstrip)


----------



## EX-Buzz (26. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Heute früh auf einen fast leeren HC Sever gewesen (10 Mann). Was ist das Ende vom Lied. Elektro total leer und ungelootet. Ich bin extra noch etwas außerhalb reingelaufen. Mach die Tür der Musikschule auf, sitzen dort 6 Mann und aimen auf mich^^ Ich hab noch High5 geben wollen, da gabs schon den ersten Schuß in den Arm -.-
> Zum Glück war ich noch Bambi^^
> 
> Zur Zeit wirkt es so, als wenn machne stunden lang irgendwo auf einen warten. Wie in Elektro die sprechende Tür^^ Sollte echt lagnsam mal aufnehmen



Das ist doch echt krank, als wenn die Leute nix zu tun haben. Ich werd heute nochmal nen Versuch starten, mal schauen wie weit ich komme.....


----------



## kalkone (26. März 2014)

Ich bin gestern zwei mal umgeschossen worden (einmal so halbwegs equipt und einmal als Frischling), da bin ich dann direkt neben Elektro gespornt und hab mir gedacht, da schaust einfach mal rein. Da hab ich dann neben einem Hochhaus einen komplett ausgestatteten liegen gesehen. jetzt bin ich nach 10 Minuten besser ausgerüstet als ich jemals wa


----------



## D4rkResistance (26. März 2014)

So langsam regen mich die Zombies nur noch auf. Ich finds ja schön, das Zombies inzwischen zur richtigen Gefahr wurden, aber das Verhalten dieser ist einfach nur grauenhaft.

Ich renne gestern durch Berenzino, seh nen Zombie und denk mir...naja axte ich ihn mal grad. Hol die Axt raus, kill ihn, steck sie instant wieder weg und wieder M4 raus. Da hör ich von hinten wieder "Roooaaahhrr!", wieder Axt raus, Zombie down, Axt weg, M4 raus. "Roooaahhrr!" "Ahhh ffs!" M4 raus, mir gedacht, ach komm Server ist leer, hier ist eh keiner in Berenzino. BAM! Zombie down....BAM! nächster down...das hört gar nicht mehr auf. Nachdem ich dann ein 60er STANAG leergeschossen habe und mich schonwieder einer angesprungen hat...dachte ich mir....ach leckt mich halt...M4 weggesteckt und losgerannt. Die Zombies aber völlig unbeeindruckt, rennen mir immer Dauersprint hinterher...sah aus, als ob sie sich eingeschissen hätten. Richtig affig rennen sie mir hinterher und springen mich weiter an. Hatte Glück das da kein Spieler war, der die Schüsse gehört hat. Letztlich bin ich sie dann irgendwann losgeworden. Aber alter Schwede sind die anhänglich. Kannst DayZ gar nicht mehr alleine spielen. Wie willstn das aufm NWA machen, wenn da ständig Zombies kommen. Rennste mit der Axt rum, biste ein absolut einfaches Ziel für nen bewaffneten Spieler, schießte mit der M4 auf die Zombies, kommen sie ununterbrochen zu dir gerannt und jeder feindliche Spieler aufm NWA weiß wo du bist. Ergo = zu zweit rumlaufen. Einer mit Axt und einer mit gezogener M4, falls Spielerkontakt besteht.

Finde es vor allem ätzend das Zombies jetzt Sprinten können. Wieso nicht einfach Zombies langsam lassen, dafür die 10-fache Menge. Sprintende Zombies...wie bekloppt. Das ist ja wie in "28 Days Later"...einfach nur lächerlich und unglaubwürdig!


----------



## mist3r89 (26. März 2014)

jo alleine spielen ist nicht mehr... und selbstmord aktionen dürften auch stark abnehmen, da man als Bambi gar keine Chance hat irgendwas in der nähe von zombies zu looten...

Von mir aus dürfen die dinger schon so schnell sein... aber dann ist es zwingend notwendig, dass sie aufhören durch wände, türen zäune usw zu glitchen...


----------



## cap82 (26. März 2014)

Siehe mein post dazu ein paar Seiten vorher:

"Naja, also was sie sich da mit dem Zombie-Respawn ausgedacht haben, is totaler Gulasch... Billiger gehts ja nicht. Kill-> instant respawn, und zwar im Umkreis von 50 Metern...
Das muss einer im Suff programmiert haben, anders kann ich es mir echt nicht vorstellen."


----------



## -Shorty- (26. März 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Finde es vor allem ätzend das Zombies jetzt Sprinten können. Wieso nicht einfach Zombies langsam lassen, dafür die 10-fache Menge. Sprintende Zombies...wie bekloppt. Das ist ja wie in "28 Days Later"...einfach nur lächerlich und unglaubwürdig!


 
Richtig affig wirds wenn man sich irgendwo hangabwärts positioniert und Zombies von oben angerannt kommen, abspringen, 20m bergab "fliegen", sich dann die Beine brechen und verschwinden, das ist mal was neues im Zombie Genre. 
Zombies mit tödlichen Verletzungen ... mein Beileid. Im Game kommt außer dem Kopfkino und etwas Gruppen-Feeling leider nur wenig Horror oder Survival Feeling auf. Andere Player killt man mittlerweile nur noch aus Langeweile oder weil man sich bedroht fühlt, der Loot ist jedenfalls selten Grund. (Außer Bambis eben)

Wenn ich jemand wegen der Letzten Schmerztablette oder Morphinspritze umlege ist das Survival Horror, was jetzt läuft geht eher in Richtung Luxusproblem: Wo bekomm ich ne schwarze Assault Weste, passend zum Outfit und lackier ich die Axt jetzt grün oder schwarz. Alles Punkte die meines Erachtens null mit dem Thema Zombieapokalypse oder Survival zu tun haben. (Tarnung hin oder her)

Naja, ich bin ein wenig gesättigt vom Spiel...


----------



## mist3r89 (26. März 2014)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Richtig affig wirds wenn man sich irgendwo hangabwärts positioniert und Zombies von oben angerannt kommen, abspringen, 20m bergab "fliegen", sich dann die Beine brechen und verschwinden, das ist mal was neues im Zombie Genre.
> Zombies mit tödlichen Verletzungen ... mein Beileid. Im Game kommt außer dem Kopfkino und etwas Gruppen-Feeling leider nur wenig Horror oder Survival Feeling auf. Andere Player killt man mittlerweile nur noch aus Langeweile oder weil man sich bedroht fühlt, der Loot ist jedenfalls selten Grund. (Außer Bambis eben)
> 
> Wenn ich jemand wegen der Letzten Schmerztablette oder Morphinspritze umlege ist das Survival Horror, was jetzt läuft geht eher in Richtung Luxusproblem: Wo bekomm ich ne schwarze Assault Weste, passend zum Outfit und lackier ich die Axt jetzt grün oder schwarz. Alles Punkte die meines Erachtens null mit dem Thema Zombieapokalypse oder Survival zu tun haben. (Tarnung hin oder her)
> ...


 
Das kommt alles noch schnell genug Neuer Content on the Way

Hab mich gestern wie ein kleines Kind gefreut über eine 9mm Pistole mit Schalldämpfer^^ leider kein magazin, muss aber mal testen wie ruhig die wirklich ist.


----------



## -Shorty- (26. März 2014)

Im Ernst jetzt? Mein Problem ist das dass Spiel eine Richtung einschlägt die ich so nicht erwartet hätte, sonst hätte ich mir einfach ein Tamagotchi zugelegt und genau so kommts mir grad vor, speziell mit kommenden Inhalten.

Mein Tamagotchi blutet und ist nass, ich geb ihm paar Spaghetti und Pflaster mit Mickey Maus drauf und gut. Keine Folgeschäden, keine Infektion, alles tutti.
Da ist noch nicht viel mit Survival. Daran ändert auch ne neue 9mm oder AK nichts.

Vielleicht lass ich mich auch zu wenig abknallen, aber ich hab keine Schwierigkeiten zu überleben und dass sollte doch die Herausforderung sein und nicht der Loot. 

Das merkwürdige und teils unfaire Verhalten/ Movement von Zombies macht mir den letzten Rest vom Kopfkino dann auch noch kaputt. Vielleicht bessert sich das auch mit der geplanten Physikimplentierung.

Auf dem Experimental als Bambi zu starten war mal 2h Survival Action, später bietet das Spiel wirklich wenig.


----------



## mist3r89 (26. März 2014)

das mit dem Sick und funktionierte ja mal, aber irgendwie passiert da in letzter zeit wirklich wenig. früher wars ja so das nicht desinfizierte rags zu Infektion führen konnte, und auch das nicht bereinigte Wasser aus Sümpfe krank machte... kann sein das es momentan nicht funktioniert, aber sobald das wieder implementiert ist, dann viel spass beim suchen von Antibiotika usw.
Denn momentan findet man es ziemlich oft, weil es keiner bleibt und liegen lässt, aber sobald das wieder eingeführt wird, läuft man schnell in Airfields nicht der Waffenwegen sondern der Medikamente wegen

Ausserdem hat nass sein noch keine Auswirkungen, was aber ganz bestimmt demnächst kommen wird. Und bei den regnerischen Servern will ich gar nicht wissen was nötig sein wird um zu überleben und nicht dauer erkältet zu sein und an einer Lungenentzündung zu sterben.

Und das die Herausforderung als Bambi die ersten 2h grösser ist als bei full equiped ist ja auch logisch.... Full equiped heisst auch das du bereit bist für die Wildnis, was ja mit Tshirt und Jeans nicht der FAll ist


----------



## EX-Buzz (26. März 2014)

Ich bin schon gespannt wie das werden soll, wenn die Nässe auswirkungen hat....

Wer will denn bitte mittem im Wald ein Feuer machen, seine Klamotten ausziehen und sie zum trocknen daneben legen? Man könnte natürlich in nem Haus auch einfach den Ofen anmachen und warten bis wer mit Kaffe und Kuchen vorbeikommt....


----------



## -Shorty- (26. März 2014)

EX-Buzz schrieb:


> Ich bin schon gespannt wie das werden soll, wenn die Nässe auswirkungen hat....
> 
> Wer will denn bitte mittem im Wald ein Feuer machen, seine Klamotten ausziehen und sie zum trocknen daneben legen? Man könnte natürlich in nem Haus auch einfach den Ofen anmachen und warten bis wer mit Kaffe und Kuchen vorbeikommt....


 
Ja, seh ich auch so. Und genau an solchen Punkten scheitert es bei mir auch. Alphastatus hin oder her, das Spiel hat es sich zur Aufgabe gemacht ein Szenario abzubilden in dem es ums Überleben geht. 

Wenn ich ein solches Feuer mache, wie weit sehe ich dann den Rauch? Muss ich etwas dafür tun damit das Feuer an bleibt? Kann ich im Regen Feuer machen? Kann Feuerholz nass werden? Kann ich im Regen Klamotten trocknen?
Kann man in geschlossenen Gebäuden Feuer machen? Muss ich den Loot aus den Klamotten nehmen oder kann die Munition zum trocknen drin bleiben 

Für mich muss so ein Feature auch etwas Sinn haben, zu viele Widersprüche zerstören (mir) das Spielgefühl.
Mich nervt schon Nähzeug zu haben aber den Rucksack nicht reparieren zu können, oder warum ich nicht alles mit der Spraydose behandeln kann, warum darf ich keinen schwarzen Dosenöffner haben? Oder oder oder, kleine Features mit viel Tragweite, darauf will ich hinaus.

Mir wäre es Recht wenn nicht soviel zusätzliche Features ins Spiel kommen, dafür aber die vorhandenen ausgebaut werden. Am Beispiel der Feueraxt, warum kann ich keine Tür damit zerhacken und dauerhaft zerstören. Keine "kleineren" Bäume fällen für Feuerholz aber Sträucher plätten ohne auch nur 1 Stück brennbares Material zu gewinnen?! Wieviele ich von den Äxten man theoretisch im Rucksack haben könnte und was das wiegt, davon fangen wir besser gar nicht erst an.

Achso, und Haare will ich spalten können, habt ihr bestimmt zwischen den Zeilen gelesen. 

Ich sehe schon die bekloppten Screens, wo 10 Spieler halbnackt ums Lagerfeuer tanzen... und einen Let'sPlayer der sie alle überrascht, haha.


----------



## X2theZ (26. März 2014)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Richtig affig wirds wenn man sich irgendwo hangabwärts positioniert und Zombies von oben angerannt kommen, abspringen, 20m bergab "fliegen", sich dann die Beine brechen und verschwinden, das ist mal was neues im Zombie Genre...



das war in der mod auch schon so.... 
leider verstärkt sich bei mir immer mehr der eindruck, dass nicht es nicht erste priorität ist, fehler auszumärzen und das spiel auf die engine hinzutrimmen.
stattdessen wird an sachen gearbeitet, wie zb "Gear: Added new variants for Canned Beans and Canned Spaghetti"
ich will den teufel echt nicht an die wand malen, aber ich hab das gefühl, als ob nur mehr irgendwie halbherzig an content und "viertelherzig" an der fehlerbehebung gearbeitet wird
und schlussendlich wird die entwicklung einfach einschlafen und die mods für die standalone werdens dann wieder neu aufleben lassen.


----------



## -Shorty- (26. März 2014)

@X2theZ: Hoffentlich gleich Arma 3, der ZoombiesMod war ja schon weit fortgeschritten wenn ich mir so ein paar Letsplays ansehe. Vor allem die Perfomance war mal gar kein Thema. Und wir sitzen hier auf Rechnern rum die das ganze Game locker im (Grafik-)RAM halten könnten und kriechen mit 30fps durch die Städte. In der Beziehung hab ich eh meine Zweifel an Verbesserungen, ist ja offensichtlich wirklich Engine-bedingt und kein üblicher Bug. Wenn man dann noch mit einem Endtermin um 2015 rechnet, sollten die das Spiel besser gleich für die Next Gen Konsolen anpassen, da passt dann auch der Topf zum Deckel.   Aber genug davon...


----------



## lol2k (26. März 2014)

Kann eure Befürchtungen schon nachvollziehen, aber das Spiel ist nicht mal ansatzweise fertig. Und wie jnd. bereits schrieb - Mods dürften später auch noch für ordentlich Spaß sorgen.
Zum damaligen Release der DayZ Mod im Jahre 2012 hat auch noch keiner ahnen können wohin es mit dem Projekt mal gehen wird.
Und nicht nur neuer Content ist wichtig, sondern auch das Balancing. Spiele, die für ein gutes Balancing bekannt sind (Diablo, StarCraft, EVE Online) brauchten Jahre dafür wie viele von euch sicherlich wissen.
Am besten man versteift sich nicht so auf ein Spiel, gerade wenn es noch  im Alpha-/Beta Status ist. Wer weiß wie DayZ in 2 Jahren aussieht.


----------



## D4rkResistance (26. März 2014)

Musste grade lachen, als die "DayZ Standalone Seite" auf Facebook folgendes Video postete. Erinnert mich irgendwie an unser heutiges Gespräch:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=534648873320730


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. März 2014)

Cherno PowerRanger Unit [CPU/GER/ENG/HD+]

So jon und ich machen heute mal zwei Action !
Twitch


----------



## -Fux- (26. März 2014)

So leichte Bedenken habe ich, spätestens seit der Nachricht dass Dean Hall das Interesse verloren hat (stand für mich zwischen den Zeilen)... 

Auf das Beste hoffen, aber mit dem Schlimmsten rechnen 

OT: Seit 2 oder 3 Tagen sind alle Steam-links welche ich mit dem Browser aufrufe auf türkisch  Steam selbst nicht, auch der Steam eigene Browser läuft normal. Kann mir da jemand etwas zu sagen?


----------



## X2theZ (26. März 2014)

-Fux- schrieb:


> Auf das Beste hoffen, aber mit dem Schlimmsten rechnen


 
nuff said


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (26. März 2014)

So wieder mal tot durch noobs geil !


----------



## D4rkResistance (26. März 2014)

Hier mal ein schöner lustiger Zusammenschnitt an Random DayZ Clips:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sgrAiUU2d8I

U.a. mit Pseudoephedrin, sanY, wobix, winner961, Marius, Hofi und dem D4rk


----------



## JohnSh3p4rd (26. März 2014)

Braucht wer Munition (.45 ACP und 7.62x51mm Mosin) und hat einen Clip für die SKS über? Dann könnte man tauschen. SKS und .357 hätte ich auch noch, aber die brauche ich eigentlich selber.
Ich habe mittlerweile einen Rucksack voll mit Munition, aber einen Clip finde ich einfach nicht. :/


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. März 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Hier mal ein schöner lustiger Zusammenschnitt an Random DayZ Clips:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sgrAiUU2d8I
> 
> U.a. mit Pseudoephedrin, sanY, wobix, winner961, Marius, Hofi und dem D4rk


 
Die Tür in Elektro war einfach nur abartig


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. März 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Hier mal ein schöner lustiger Zusammenschnitt an Random DayZ Clips:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sgrAiUU2d8I
> 
> U.a. mit Pseudoephedrin, sanY, wobix, winner961, Marius, Hofi und dem D4rk


 
Alter Grafik auf dem Level con CS 1.6


----------



## Gast1668381003 (27. März 2014)

- Brauch noch jemand *Muni* für die M4 ? Ich könnte ca. 100-150 Schuss abgeben.

- Hat einer Interesse an der *1911* Handfeuerwaffe ? Ist sogar das (ziemlich seltene) Magazin drin + ca 70 Schuss  

- im Gegenzug hätte ich Interesse an einem ballistischen Militärhelm (nur wenn pristine)

P.S. mein Char ist "Regular" und steht momentan bei der Tankstelle hinter Cherno (kurz vorm Balota-Airstrip)


----------



## D4rkResistance (27. März 2014)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Alter Grafik auf dem Level von CS 1.6



Jop...hab'n 144Hz Monitor. Und da sind FPS entscheidend. Außerdem sehen z.B. Schatten ganz schön aus, bringen aber deaktiviert Vorteile, weil man Gegner schneller erkennt.

Habe auf dem Land ~ 80 FPS @FullHD und in den Städten so zwischen 20 und 40! Wenn das Spiel irgendwann mal nen Performance Patch bekommt und bei mir wie BF4 auf Ultra Settings mit ~ 120 FPS läuft, dann stell ich die Grafik wieder höher.


----------



## mist3r89 (27. März 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Hier mal ein schöner lustiger Zusammenschnitt an Random DayZ Clips:
> 
> 
> 
> U.a. mit Pseudoephedrin, sanY, wobix, winner961, Marius, Hofi und dem D4rk


 
Coole Clips^^ hat spass gemacht Aber sag mal spielast du andauernd mit diesen Grafikeinstellungen? Sieht ja teilweise doch ziemlich detailarm aus, vor allem in Gebäuden drin :-/ oder geht einfach einiges durchd as Video verloren?


----------



## -Shorty- (27. März 2014)

OT:
Hey D4rk, bei deinem System frag ich mich eh manchmal warum kein CPU-Upgrade? Der 2500k ist ja nicht übel aber mit ner 780? Mit ner neueren CPU kommst du deinen 144fps sicher leichter näher.  Denn deine jetzigen FPS bekomm ich in etwa auch auf meiner 770 hin, daher bin ich etwas verwundert. Mir ist klar das DayZ vor allem vom CPU profitiert aber etwas mehr hätte ich durch die 780 erwartet.


Natürlich wäre es Quark für DayZ einen Rechner zu bauen, aber warum diese Kombination? Auf welchem Takt läuft dein 2500k?


----------



## mist3r89 (27. März 2014)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> OT:
> Hey D4rk, bei deinem System frag ich mich eh manchmal warum kein CPU-Upgrade? Der 2500k ist ja nicht übel aber mit ner 780? Mit ner neueren CPU kommst du deinen 144fps sicher leichter näher.  Denn deine jetzigen FPS bekomm ich in etwa auch auf meiner 770 hin, daher bin ich etwas verwundert. Mir ist klar das DayZ vor allem vom CPU profitiert aber etwas mehr hätte ich durch die 780 erwartet.
> 
> 
> Natürlich wäre es Quark für DayZ einen Rechner zu bauen, aber warum diese Kombination? Auf welchem Takt läuft dein 2500k?


 
Naja ich muss dark da einwenig in Schutz nehmen... Ich hab die 4770k auf 4Ghz hab 2 780 und ein lauffähiges gutes SLI Profil, damit konnte ich jetzt richtig was gut amchen. Als noch 1 Karte funktionierte, hatte ich in Elektro 20Fps und im land je nach dem zwischen 30 - 70 Fps. Allerdings ind 1440p und AA Normal.

Mit der zweiten karte bekomm ich jetzt in ELektro 30-40 Fps je nach dem wo, und im Land eigentlich konstant 50 - 80. Beide Karten laufen auf 1200 Mhz dauerboost. Momentan liegt mit der Engine einfach nicht mehr drin... Da hast du mit deinen 4.4Ghz wahrscheinlich einfach mehr Frames aber wird etwa gleich sein.
Hab das Gefühl DayZ ist eins der Spiele bei dem wir alle etwa am maximum spielen und die diferenz nicht mehr gross ist...

Edit: Blödsinn... mit der 2. karte im SLI hab ich zwar 30-40 Fps in elektro aber mit 2160p und AA auf Normal^^ ich test heut abend was ich da habe mit 1440p


----------



## -Shorty- (27. März 2014)

Naja, da der Takt ja durchaus noch ein wenig retten kann wollte ich mal wissen ob da noch Leistung brach liegt. Sollte er nämlich völlig ungetaktet sein geht da schon noch ganz schön was. Kann schon verstehen dass sich nicht jeder damit befassen will aber grade bei dem 2500k /2600k wäre es verschenkte Leistung.


----------



## D4rkResistance (27. März 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Aber sag mal spielast du andauernd mit diesen Grafikeinstellungen? Sieht ja teilweise doch ziemlich detailarm aus, vor allem in Gebäuden drin :-/ oder geht einfach einiges durchd as Video verloren?



Ja, wenn ich spiele, dann nur mit diesen Grafikeinstellungen, weil mir da Spielfluss und optische Vorteile (keine Schatten, geringe Texturdichte) wichtiger sind, als ein hübsches DayZ. Hab ja letztens diese Bilder hier gemacht, das war auf maxSettings + DS und da hatte ich noch ~ 15 FPS beim Spielen. Dafür sehen die Bilder halt brachial aus. Durch das Encoden verliert das Video keine Qualität, da ich es mit einem x264 Encoder und einem niedrigen CRF bearbeite. Was aber massiv Grafikqualität zieht ist der Youtube-eigene Encoder. Der macht aus den Videos teilweise Matsch, vor allem zu sehen bei Kameraschwenks über Gräser (oder anderen Szenen mit feinen Details).



-Shorty- schrieb:


> OT:
> Hey D4rk, bei deinem System frag ich mich  eh manchmal warum kein CPU-Upgrade? Der 2500k ist ja nicht übel aber  mit ner 780? Mit ner neueren CPU kommst du deinen 144fps sicher leichter  näher.  Denn deine jetzigen FPS bekomm ich in etwa auch auf meiner 770  hin, daher bin ich etwas verwundert. Mir ist klar das DayZ vor allem vom  CPU profitiert aber etwas mehr hätte ich durch die 780 erwartet.
> 
> Natürlich  wäre es Quark für DayZ einen Rechner zu bauen, aber warum diese  Kombination? Auf welchem Takt läuft dein 2500k?



Mein Rechner ist ~ 2 Jahre alt. Hab ihn mir damals für ~1.000€ zusammengebaut, da aber noch mit ner GTX570. Die 780 SC nutze ich erst seit Anfang Dezember 2013. Wollte halt ne schnelle Graka und beim Aufnehmen noch flüssiger spielen zu können, zwecks meiner Let's Plays. Im normalen Fall limitiert der 2500K nicht i.V.m. ner GTX780. Das ist lediglich nur bei CPU-limitierten Spielen der Fall, wie DayZ, aber auch BF4. Sämtliche andere Spiele laufen butterweich auf maxSettings. 

Klar, hätte ich auch gerne einen 4770K oder vergleichbares. Aber erstens verdiene ich nicht so viel, dass ich mir jeden Monat ne neue CPU kaufen kann (da muss meistens das Weihnachtsgeld dran glauben) und zweitens benötige ich für den 4770K gleich nochn neues Bard...so dass man schnell mal bei ~ 400-500€ ist. Das nächste Weihnachtsgeld geht allerdings für gutes Heimkinosoundequipment drauf...daher wird es der 2500K noch die nächsten 2 Jahre machen müssen.  Aber man sieht, das DayZ extrem CPU-hungrig ist. "Shicehaufen" hat nen 4770K und ne 560Ti und kommt auf die gleichen FPS wie ich. Die Grafikkarte hat bei mir auch immer nur ~ 20 - 30% Auslastung beim DayZ zocken.

*Edit:* Ja, mein 2500K läuft noch auf dem Standardtakt, weil ich vom Übertakten kein Plan habe und lieber ne funktionierende CPU auf Standardtakt habe, als ne kaputte, die übertaktet ist.  Ich weiß es gibt zig Tutorials im Internet und auch hier im Forum. Aber mir fehlt auch schlichtweg der Nerv da mehrere Stunden rumzuhängen und Takt und Volt solange anzupassen, bis kein BSOD mehr kommt und der Rechner flüssig läuft. Und am Ende bringt das wie viel FPS? 5? 6? Ne sorry, das ist es mir nicht wert.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. März 2014)

@Dark wie kommst du bitten in BF4 @1080p auf 120FPS? Das kann nicht alles Ultra sein. Ich schaffe das nicht mal mit Mantle @W8.1

Oder meinst du Singlepalyer?

@Shorty Klar schafft der i5 2500k die 780 noch


----------



## D4rkResistance (27. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> @Dark wie kommst du bitten in BF4 @1080p auf 120FPS? Das kann nicht alles Ultra sein. Ich schaffe das nicht mal mit Mantle @W8.1 Oder meinst du Singleplayer?



Also ich hab in BF4 auf FullHD, DS off, 4xMSAA und Ultra zwischen 80 und 140 FPS. Ok, sind dann im Schnitt nur 110 FPS. Aber häufig standen die FPS immer so bei 120, wenn ich grade mal in die Ecke hoch geguckt habe. Und damit meine ich den Multiplayer. Aber ist ja auch egal. Ich wollte damit nur verdeutlichen, das DayZ besch(eid)en läuft! xD


----------



## -Shorty- (27. März 2014)

Hm na gut, auch wenn du das jetzt sicher nicht hören willst, 4GHz wären auch ohne stundenlanges Gefrickel und Instabilitäten möglich. Ich gehe mal davon aus du nicht den Boxed-Lüfter verwendest. 

Aber wirkliches Gefrickel wirds eigentlich erst aber 4,5GHz, darunter muss man eigentlich nur den Multiplikator erhöhen und gut, das steckt der 2500k locker weg. Naja bei Interesse könnt ich dir helfen, da ist wirklich nicht viel falsch zu machen, wenn man weiß woran man dreht und die Ziele nicht zu hoch ansetzt. 
Wie gesagt 4GHz wären kein Thema (bei moderater Kühlung) und das wird deine Min-FPS nochmal spürbar anschieben. 
Wäre verschenkte Leistung, grad wo die 2500k/2600k noch den verlöteten Heatspreader haben ist es besonders einfach gute Temperaturen zu halten und trotzdem OC betreiben zu können.

Grüße 

PS: Am einfachsten wäre es natürlich dich übers TS durchs Bios zu navigieren, oder Handyflat.
Wie gesagt, stelle mein Wissen in der Richtung gern zur Verfügung, falls gewünscht.


----------



## mist3r89 (27. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




hab hier wieder ein Bestof meiner Screenshots gestellt Echt tolle Erinnerungen Die Bilder mit der LRS sind entstanden mitm meinem ersten LRS, da wusste ich gar nicht das ich die Entfernung wechseln kann usw^^


----------



## D4rkResistance (27. März 2014)

Joa, komme ich vllt gerne mal drauf zurück. Aber derzeit reicht mir die Leistung völlig. Ich nutze einen Scythe Mugen 3, als Kühler. CPU Temps liegen im Idle bei 28°C und unter Last bei 54°C. Keine Ahnung, bis wieviel Grad noch akzeptabel sind. Aber so wärmer die CPU wird, umso lautet wird ja auch der Lüfter. Und ich bin mit meinem derzeitigen Silentsystem eigentlich sehr zufrieden. Das einzige was da nicht "silent" ist, ist meine GTX780 unter Last. Aber im Idle ist der PC nahezu unhörbar.

Du sagst, das 4 GHz locker machbar sind und meine FPS dabei spürbar noch oben gehen. Aber der 2500K geht doch von selbst schon bis 3,7Ghz...machen die 300Mhz mehr Takt so einen großen Unterschied? 

Also, sollte ich meine CPU mal irgendwann übertakten, dann nur von jemandem, der direkt neben mir sitzt und im Notfall helfen kann, wenn was schief läuft. Das geht am Telefon oder im TS nicht so richtig. Also wennde Langeweile hast, kannste gerne mal übern Wochenende zu Besuch kommen! Wo zum Geier liegt Zwickau! xD


----------



## -Shorty- (27. März 2014)

Etwas OC am CPU erhöht eben auch die Speicherbandbreite zum Arbeitsspeicher, daher ist die Steigerung schon spürbar, zumal wir ja nicht davon reden aus 150Fps 160Fps zu zaubern, das merkt kein Mensch, sondern aus den min FPS noch +5Fps zu zaubern. Das spürt man schon deutlich wenn es nicht mehr so weit absackt. 

Zwickau ist unter Leipzig, die DayZ Area ist hier nur 1-2 Stunden entfernt, da könntest du 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. März 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Joa, komme ich vllt gerne mal drauf zurück. Aber derzeit reicht mir die Leistung völlig. Ich nutze einen Scythe Mugen 3, als Kühler. CPU Temps liegen im Idle bei 28°C und unter Last bei 54°C. Keine Ahnung, bis wieviel Grad noch akzeptabel sind. Aber so wärmer die CPU wird, umso lautet wird ja auch der Lüfter. Und ich bin mit meinem derzeitigen Silentsystem eigentlich sehr zufrieden. Das einzige was da nicht "silent" ist, ist meine GTX780 unter Last. Aber im Idle ist der PC nahezu unhörbar.
> 
> Du sagst, das 4 GHz locker machbar sind und meine FPS dabei spürbar noch oben gehen. Aber der 2500K geht doch von selbst schon bis 3,7Ghz...machen die 300Mhz mehr Takt so einen großen Unterschied?
> 
> Also, sollte ich meine CPU mal irgendwann übertakten, dann nur von jemandem, der direkt neben mir sitzt und im Notfall helfen kann, wenn was schief läuft. Das geht am Telefon oder im TS nicht so richtig. Also wennde Langeweile hast, kannste gerne mal übern Wochenende zu Besuch kommen! Wo zum Geier liegt Zwickau! xD


 
Der i5 taktet nur einen Kern auf 3,7ghz im boost. Wenn er auf alle Kernen boostet, macht er 3,4ghz pro Kern.

Zwickau liegt in Westsachsen.

@shorty

Wenn alles gut geht kann ich heute wieder meine PCs+ einbauen und SOE hoffentlich auch funktioniert.
Deine gtx470 leistet auf jeden Fall noch super Dienst. Fermi halt


----------



## -Shorty- (27. März 2014)

Schön das dir die Karte zur Überbrückung geholfen hat. Meld dich einfach, wenn alles läuft. 

Hast du damit auch noch DayZ gezockt? Hätte gar nicht erwartet dass die Karte das noch stemmen kann.


----------



## D4rkResistance (27. März 2014)

Irgendwann machen wir auf jeden Fall mal ne Reallife-DayZ-Tour. Dann aber mit allen. Schön ne Woche Urlaub nehmen und mit 3-4 Autos nach Tschechien und die DayZ-Map abfahren. Brauchen dann auf jeden Fall jemanden mit Camcorder, der da ein schönes Video zusammenschneidet. 

Son richtiges DayZ-Fantreffen halt. Können uns ja dann vorher schon ein paar Hotels raussuchen, wo wir die Woche dann pennen. Oder richtig DayZ-Oldschool einfach in nem Zelt pennen! xD  

Wieso muss Tschechien nur so verdammt weit weg sein.  An eurer Stelle wäre ich da schon min. 10x hingefahren!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. März 2014)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Schön das dir die Karte zur Überbrückung geholfen hat. Meld dich einfach, wenn alles läuft.
> 
> Hast du damit auch noch DayZ gezockt? Hätte gar nicht erwartet dass die Karte das noch stemmen kann.


 
Klar sogar BF4 alles auf low aber in 2560x1080. Mit DS in DayZ (100%) was 5120x2160 entspricht war dann aber Schicht im Schacht 

Natives DS ging nicht, da die Bildausgänge nur maximal 2560x1600 supporten


----------



## -Shorty- (27. März 2014)

@ D4rk: Hab Angst um mein Auto.    Außerdem ist die Gegend ohne den Loot noch kahler als Ingame. 
Wäre aber durchaus interessant den ein oder anderen In-Game-Weg in echt zu laufen. 

@ Pseudoephedrin: Klingt aber nach einem guten Stresstest, demnach ist die 470 jetzt absolut stabil.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. März 2014)

Naja manchmal ist sie abgeschmiert  aber nur 3,4 mal^^

Bist du den heute mal wieder im TS anzutreffen Shorty?


----------



## -Shorty- (27. März 2014)

Klar, kann ich einrichten, D3- ROS hatte die letzten Tage einfach mehr neues zu bieten. 
So gegen 17.00 / 18.00 Uhr auf alle Fälle.


----------



## EX-Buzz (27. März 2014)

Zwickau liegt im Vogtland ihr GeoNoobs, nicht in Sachsen!!! 

Woher ich das weiß? Ich bin in der Ecke geboren......


----------



## -Shorty- (27. März 2014)

EX-Buzz schrieb:


> Zwickau liegt im Vogtland ihr GeoNoobs, nicht in Sachsen!!!
> 
> Woher ich das weiß? Ich bin in der Ecke geboren......


 
Ähm, nicht wirklich. 

Map


----------



## MrSniperPhil (27. März 2014)

@D4rk: ist doch nur ne Stunde von mir aus 
Wenn ich mir dafür aber das Auto leihe werde ich von der Familie endgültig als verrückt eingestuft


----------



## -Shorty- (27. März 2014)

Zu Fuß fände ich aber verrückter...


----------



## D4rkResistance (27. März 2014)

Hier ne Interessante News, sowie Stellungnahme von Dean Hall zum Thema "Miese DayZ Engine":
DayZ Standalone: Ist die Engine Mist? | Gamebolds - Der Gaming-Blog


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. März 2014)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Klar, kann ich einrichten, D3- ROS hatte die letzten Tage einfach mehr neues zu bieten.
> So gegen 17.00 / 18.00 Uhr auf alle Fälle.


Hoffe bis dahin läuft mein PC^^ habe die Tage D3 normal gekauft. Kannst mich ja einweisen  


EX-Buzz schrieb:


> Zwickau liegt im Vogtland ihr GeoNoobs, nicht in Sachsen!!!
> 
> Woher ich das weiß? Ich bin in der Ecke geboren......




Ich wusste gar nicht, dass ich im Vogtland lebe^^


----------



## EX-Buzz (27. März 2014)

Verdammt, ich bin der GeoNoob..... muss wohl mal wieder runter zur Family, damit ich die Ländergrenzen wieder auf die Reihe bekomme xD


----------



## -Shorty- (27. März 2014)

Zwickau hat doch mit Werdau seinen eigenen Landkreis, meines Wissens gehören wir weder zum Vogtland, noch zum Erzgebirge, wir sitzen da eher zwischen den Stühlen.


----------



## -Fux- (27. März 2014)

Ist das euer ernst? Ihr wisst nichtmal wo ihr wohnt bzw geboren seid?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. März 2014)

-Fux- schrieb:


> Ist das euer ernst? Ihr wisst nichtmal wo ihr wohnt bzw geboren seid?


 
Klar aber bei uns gabs durch die Landkreisreform viel Änderungen und jetzt streiten die immer noch um die Zugehörigkeit 

Bzw Shorty wir sind "Landkreis Zwickau" aktuell^^


----------



## D4rkResistance (27. März 2014)

Fakt ist ihr wohnt alle in Sachsen! Wen interessiert schon der Landkreis?


----------



## -Shorty- (27. März 2014)

Dann frag mal in deiner örtlichen Zulassungsstelle^^ die haben grad Spaß weil die "alten" Landkreise wieder eigene Kennzeichen haben dürfen. Aber stimmt das tut nix zur Sache.

Dein Link war um so informativer, also besteht noch Hoffnung in Sachen Performance, hätte ich ja nicht erwartet.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. März 2014)

Ja viele wollen ihr altes wieder ^^

Btt ich glaubs erst wenns da ist. Vorher glaube ich nix mehr was in den patchnotes steht


----------



## -Shorty- (27. März 2014)

Nur die Audi Fahrer aus Aue...   Au-xx  xxxx. Das ist ja der Witz an der Sache.


----------



## D4rkResistance (27. März 2014)

Apropos Auto-Kennzeichen: Kommt jemand von euch aus Darmstadt?

Was gäbe es geileres als *|DA:YZ 2014|* als Kennzeichen zu haben?


----------



## -Shorty- (27. März 2014)

Mein Dienstwagen hat DA- weil in Darmstadt zugelassen, der Rest passt leider nicht.  

Seit 2 Tagen nen nagelneuen Octavia.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (27. März 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Apropos Auto-Kennzeichen: Kommt jemand von euch aus Darmstadt?
> 
> Was gäbe es geileres als *|DA:YZ 2014|* als Kennzeichen zu haben?


 
Das geilste was ich bisher gesehen habe kam aus Dortmund:

DO : IT - 1337






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Joselman (27. März 2014)

Lol letzte Woche habe ich  *NE - RD 1337* auf der AB überholt.


----------



## D4rkResistance (27. März 2014)

Kein Kommentar! Einfach nur stumpf! 
http://lustigekennzeichen.de/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/2db9a8ff-5151-4d3f-af1c-fe63d5bc39741.jpg

Sollten mal wieder BTT! xD


----------



## -Fux- (27. März 2014)

Ich hätte da noch eine organisatorische Sache: Ich persönlich habe das Gefühl, dass die Steam Gruppe total überflüssig ist, trotzdem muss ich mich mit den Anfragen auseinandersetzen 
Ich habe noch nicht ein Spiel über die Gruppe "gejoint" und Kommunikation innerhalb der Gruppe ist ja auch so eine Sache 


Hat jemand etwas dagegen wenn ich die Textpassage zur Gruppe entferne?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (27. März 2014)

-Fux- schrieb:


> Ich hätte da noch eine organisatorische Sache: Ich persönlich habe das Gefühl, dass die Steam Gruppe total überflüssig ist, trotzdem muss ich mich mit den Anfragen auseinandersetzen
> Ich habe noch nicht ein Spiel über die Gruppe "gejoint" und Kommunikation innerhalb der Gruppe ist ja auch so eine Sache
> 
> 
> Hat jemand etwas dagegen wenn ich die Textpassage zur Gruppe entferne?


 
nein. Haben sich eh irgendwie Trüppchen gebildet :s


----------



## henderson m. (27. März 2014)

könnte man eigentlich auch löschen :|


----------



## -Fux- (27. März 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> könnte man eigentlich auch löschen :|


 
Das löschen der Gruppe liegt nicht in meinen Händen, hab nur modrechte


----------



## borni (28. März 2014)

DayZ Streitgespräch zwischen Topper Harley und xxH3KT0Rxx 
Was ist besser... Iron Sight oder ACOG???


----------



## Shicehaufen (28. März 2014)

[x] ACOG!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. März 2014)

[X] Iron Sight


----------



## mist3r89 (28. März 2014)

borni schrieb:


> DayZ Streitgespräch zwischen Topper Harley und xxH3KT0Rxx  Was ist besser... Iron Sight oder ACOG???



[X] LRS


----------



## EX-Buzz (28. März 2014)

Kimme & Korn


----------



## D4rkResistance (28. März 2014)

Guten Morgen liebe DayZ'ler,

endlich ist es soweit! Heute findet das große DayZ Flashmob Event in Regular statt! Ich hoffe ihr habt heute Abend alle Zeit! 

Hier nochmal alle wichtigen Infos!
*
DayZ Flashmob Event*
Sonntag, 30. März 2014, 18:00
Regular (Stable)

*Einleitung*

Hallo liebe DayZ'ler, ich habe schon länger mal darüber nachgedacht ein   "Flashmob Event" in DayZ zu starten. Also ~ 30 DayZ-Spieler, die sich  an  einem Abend im TS treffen und dann gemeinsam lauter Quatsch auf  einem  40 Slot Server veranstalten. Das Ganze wird dann von mir  videotechnisch  festgehalten und auf Youtube gestellt. Ich stell mir das  einerseits  total lustig vor, andererseits auch total chaotisch. Daher  müssen die  Teilnehmer diverse Regeln befolgen, damit der Ablauf nicht  gestört wird.  Auf diese Regeln gehe ich am Ende dieses Textes noch  genauer ein.  Erstmal möchte ich euch mein Planungskonzept vorstellen -  also was genau  machen wir mit 30 Spielern so auf einem leeren Server?

*Ablaufplan*

Ohne Planung würde das Event gnadenlos in die Hose gehen und keiner   wüsste, wie das Event genau abläuft. Daher poste ich euch hier mal meine   Ideen für den Abend - die ihr jedoch auch verändern könnt. Natürlich   könnt ihr auch selbst welche vorschlagen.

1. Gemeinsamer Treffpunkt: 
Zuerst finden sich alle Teilnehmer auf dem PCGH DayZ Teamspeak-Server um 20:00 ein. Bitte den Char vorher schon in Three Valleys beim Epic Loot House (gelb-blaues Haus im Westen von Three Valleys; Ende der Straße) positionieren.   Vorteil ist, dass uns dort erstmal niemand stört, die Landschaft   wunderschön ist und wir genug Platz für ~ 30 Personen haben.

2. Videothumbnail:
Alle Teilnehmer stellen sich versetzt hintereinander in eine Reihe, so   dass ich ein Screenshot von vorne machen kann, welches ich dann als   Videothumbnail (Vorschaubild) nutzen werde.

3. Video-Opener:
Da jedes Video bekanntlich einen Opener benötigt, der quasi die   Einleitung des Videos darstellt, habe ich mir überlegt, dass sich alle   in einer Reihe nebeneinander stellen und ich dann von links nach rechts   einfach die Reihe abfilme. Oder aber ich filme in die Landschaft und  beginne das Video mit so etwas wie: Hallo herzlich willkommen  blaa..blaa...mit dabei sind folgende Spieler: Und dann rennen die  einzeln durchs Bild und sagen im TS ihren Namen. xD Anschließend huste  ich einmal ins TS und dann  filme ich die Leute, wie sie wie die  gestörten durcheinanderrennen und  im TS losquasseln. Ich stell mir das  verdammt chaotisch und lustig  vor.^^

4. Das erste Minigame:
Nachdem sich dann alle wieder beruhigt haben, stellen wir uns gemeinsam   vor ein bestimmtes Ziel....vielleicht stellt sich ja einer der 30   Personen als Bambi zur Verfügung. Und alle anderen legen ihre Waffen an   und auf mein Kommando "3,2,1...Feuer!", schießen alle 30 Personen auf   den Bambi (Gott, ich freue mich jetzt schon auf dieses Gemetzel! XD) Das   ganze nehme ich dann natürlich auf. xD PS: Bei 30 Leuten ist mit  Sicherheit ein Bambi dabei, der sich zur Verfügung stellen kann.^^

5. Der eigentliche Ausflug:
Nachdem der tote Bambi wieder zu uns gestoßen ist, geht es an die eigentliche Route...eine Ostküstentour. Also von Three Valleys über Kamyshovo, Elektro,   Cherno, Balota...Alleine die Vorstellung wenn wir mit ~ 30 voll ausgerüsteten Spielern durch Elektro laufen! OMFG! 

6. Zweites Minigame: 
Wenn wir wieder aus Elektro rauskommen und lange Zeit bis Cherno nur   Felder und Farmen haben, könnten wir ein weiteres Minigame veranstalten.   Vllt das gemeinsame Schwimmen in einem See, sieht mit 30 Leuten   bestimmt auch lustig aus.^^

7. Hier kommen eure Ideen:
Ich wette es gibt noch zig lustige Sachen, die man machen könnte, die   mir aber derzeit nicht einfallen. Ich würde diese Liste einfach   erweitern, wenn euch oder mir noch weitere Ideen eingefallen sind. Gerne auch im TS vorschlagen!

*Teilnahmevoraussetzungen*

Um einen entspannten Ablauf zu gewährleisten, sind natürlich diverse   Regeln und Voraussetzungen zu beachten, wenn ihr an dem Event teilnehmen   wollt. Diese lauten wie folgt:

- Keine Schüsse auf Kollegen (außer, es wurde vorher klar im TS vereinbart)
- Kein Trolling untereinander (es sei denn, es ist so abgesprochen)
- Teamspeak und Headset sind Pflicht! *Keine Boxen + Standmikro!*
- Der Kameramann (ich) und ggf. ausgewählte Personen haben "das Sagen"!   Ich will keine Diskussionen im TS! Wir sagen etwas, ihr macht es oder verlasst den Server!
- Keine Schüsse auf Zombies (wir wollen die wildlebenden Zombies in ihrer Natur respektieren; son Quatsch! Ich will nur nicht das uns 200 Zombies hinterherrennen! XD)

*Veranstaltungsinformationen*

Hier nochmal eine Übersicht über die nötigen Informationen (können ebenfalls auf Wunsch noch verändert werden):

*Startpunkt:* Epic Loot House in "Three Valleys".
*geplante Route:* Three Valleys -> Kamyshovo -> Elektro -> Cherno -> Balota
*Datum / Uhrzeit:* Sonntag, 30. März 2014, 18:00 Uhr im Teamspeak (*IP: 93.90.180.186*)
*Spielmodus:* Regular (Stable)

*Änderungswünsche*

Da sich bis 20:00 noch einige Sachen ändern könnten, bitte ich euch, hier gelegentlich mal reingucken, ob sich etwas geändert hat, solltet ihr am Event teilnehmen. Gleichzeitig bitte ich euch natürlich auch, sämtliche   Kollegen von euch (bitte keine Vollidioten, die unser Event sobotieren   wollen) über das Event zu informieren und entsprechend einzuladen.

Änderungswünsche könnt ihr einfach hier im Forum posten oder mit rechtzeitig vor Beginn des Events im TS mitteilen! Ich ergänze   diese dann entsprechend in diesem Thread, sollten sie mir gefallen. 

*Liebe Grüße *
*Euer D4rk 


*


----------



## mist3r89 (28. März 2014)

mist3r89 | mist3r

Weiss noch nicht ab wann ich kann vermutluich erst gegen 22:00 Uhr, aber ich würde TS joinen und zu euch laufen


----------



## D4rkResistance (28. März 2014)

Sorry, dann kann ich dich nicht dazuschreiben, da für das Event nur max. 2h angesetzt sind - eher weniger! Dann würdeste kommen, wenn's eh schon vorbei ist!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. März 2014)

Pseudoephedrin | Pseudoephedrin


----------



## mist3r89 (28. März 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Sorry, dann kann ich dich nicht dazuschreiben, da für das Event nur max. 2h angesetzt sind - eher weniger! Dann würdeste kommen, wenn's eh schon vorbei ist!


 
vielleicht schaff ich es auch für 20:00 Uhr, mal schauen wie lange der Tennis match dauert XD


----------



## henderson m. (28. März 2014)

borni schrieb:


> DayZ Streitgespräch zwischen Topper Harley und xxH3KT0Rxx
> Was ist besser... Iron Sight oder ACOG???


 
gar kein scope, und ich baller euch alle weg


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. März 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Guten Morgen liebe DayZ'ler,
> 
> endlich ist es soweit! Heute findet das große DayZ Flashmob Event in Regular statt! Ich hoffe ihr habt heute Abend alle Zeit!
> 
> ...


 

Würde gern mit Machen und das alles Streamen aber leider ist das mir nicht möglich da ich wohl feiern bin !


----------



## Typhoon522 (28. März 2014)

Bei mir wirds heut auch eng... könnte eventuell nur bis 21 Uhr


----------



## cap82 (28. März 2014)

Hmm schad, um die Zeit hock ich mit meinen Fußballkollegen in FFM im Bier-Hannes..


----------



## -Shorty- (28. März 2014)

@ D4rk: Wäre dabei wenn wenigstens 10 Mann zusammenfinden, ich schau dann mal im TS vorbei. Vielleicht ist der Zeitpunkt etwas ungünstig, ich denke Sonntag 16-17 Uhr wird da mehr. (Ist aber Zeitumstellung, könnte lustig werden )

Heute Abend ist doch nur der "harte" Kern online.... 


-Shorty-  |  Burner1984


----------



## borni (28. März 2014)

Hauptsache es kommt nicht einer auf die Idee mit dem M4 mal durch die Menge zu mähen!


----------



## Joselman (28. März 2014)

Sonntag würde mir auch deutlich besser passen. Ich versuche es aber 20 Uhr schaffe ich wahrscheinlich nicht...


----------



## Learcor (28. März 2014)

Verdammt ich hab heute auch schon andere Pläne....=(


----------



## D4rkResistance (28. März 2014)

Alles klar, ich verschiebe den Termin auf *Sonntag 18:00 Uhr*! Wäre das allen Beteiligten recht?

*Edit:* Nein, das frage ich jetzt nicht nochmal...sonst gibt hier nachher jeder sein Wunschdatum an und ich verschieb es wieder und wieder...
Das Event findet nun Sonntag um 18 Uhr statt! Wer da nicht kann, hat halt Pech gehabt! Später machen wir es nicht, weil viele Montag wieder zur Arbeit/Schule müssen. Ich denke 18 Uhr ist der beste Kompromiss. Was tut man schon an Sonntagen um 18 Uhr, außer TV gucken und zocken?

*DayZ Flashmob Event*

*Neuer Termin:*
*Sonntag, 18:00 Uhr

Teamspeak IP:
**93.90.180.186

Spielmodus:
Regular

Treffpunkt:
Three Valleys (Epic Loot House)

Weitere Infos:
Klick mich

Teilnehmerliste

Bitte hier jetzt nach dem bekannten Schema zusagen!
*(Ebenfalls alle nochmal, die bereits zugesagt haben!)

*ZUSAGEN*



*PCGHX*
|
*Steam*

D4rkResistance|silentwulf
Learcor|Learcor
Joselman|Josel
Pseudoephedrin|Pseudoephedrin
wobix|wobix
Nightlight|ThunderForce IV
sanY1888|sanY1888
Kruse|Kruse100
Sassy|Dirtyclosed
Henderson M.|Henderson M.
Heybone|Mr. Heybone
Marius|mariustr
TheGam3er|TheGam3er95


Es stehen nicht alle in der Liste, da viele noch eine unbestimmte Anzahl Freunde mitbringen! Hochzählung ergibt ~ 25 Leute!

*NOCH NICHT SICHER*
xxx

_
Info: Dieser Beitrag wird nun regelmäßig aktualisiert! Ich werde ebenfalls nochmal alle DayZ'ler auf meiner Steam-Freundesliste über das Event, bzw. den neuen Termin informieren. Daher bitte nicht genervt sein, wenn ihr heute Abend nochmal eine Info zum Event via Steam-PN erhaltet.
_


----------



## Learcor (28. März 2014)

Learcor \ Learcor


Am Sonntag hab ich Zeit!


----------



## Joselman (28. März 2014)

ZUSAGEN
D4rkResistance | silentwulf

Learcor | Learcor

Joselman | Josel


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (28. März 2014)

*ZUSAGEN*


Spoiler





*PCGHX*
|
*Steam*

D4rkResistance|silentwulf
Learcor|Learcor
Joselman|Josel
Pseudoephedrin|Pseudoephedrin



Damit das mal ordentlich aussieht


----------



## henderson m. (28. März 2014)

dark ist bei mir im steam dark, und kein lautloser wolf -.- ...


----------



## D4rkResistance (28. März 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> dark ist bei mir im steam dark, und kein lautloser wolf -.- ...



D4rkResistance ist nur mein Anzeigename im Steam. Mein Loginname ist aber "silentwulf"! Such halt mal danach! Da stehen dann zwar auch zig, die silentwulf als Anzeigename haben, aber irgendwo dazwischen bin ich auch! 

Allerdings lautet meine Steam-ID auch "D4rkResistance", weil ich die mal so festgelegt habe! Aber ist ja auch egal, die die mit mir zocken haben mich eh schon und die anderen werden mich auch irgendwie finden. xD


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. März 2014)

Cherno PowerRanger Unit
Twitch


----------



## -Fux- (28. März 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Alles klar, ich verschiebe den Termin auf *Sonntag 18:00 Uhr*! Wäre das allen Beteiligten recht?


 
Ich habs mal groß in den Startpost geschrieben


----------



## wobix (29. März 2014)

Sonntag 18 uhr bin ich dabei
grad ka wie ich in steam heisse
Steam ID ist auch wobix


----------



## Gast1668381003 (29. März 2014)

Ich bin auch am Sonntag um 18:00 dabei 

Steam-Name: ThunderForce IV

Ingame: Roadmaster


----------



## sinchilla (29. März 2014)

> Steam ID ist auch wobix



deine steam-id ist sicher nicht dein name sondern eine zahlenkombination die sieht in etwa so aus  "[0:1:15xxxxxx1]". wie deine ist findest du hier heraus.

Steam ID finden – so geht’s - CHIP

somit kann man genau zu jedem profil den besitzer zuordnen weil die namen sich teilweise doppeln aber die zahlenkombi wie ne kontonummer nur einma vorhanden ist.


----------



## wobix (29. März 2014)

Ok ich meinte diese website die man benennen kann community/wobix
Hast natürlich recht das ist nicht die steam id


----------



## D4rkResistance (30. März 2014)

Hauptsache jeder weiß, was gemeint ist! 

*Hab die Liste mal aktualsiert!* 

Da fehlen nochn paar! xD Zusagen Leute!!!!


----------



## Learcor (30. März 2014)

Wow, die Zusagen für den heutigen Flashmob halten sich ja echt in Grenzen.....naja ich hab mein Chara schonmal in der Nähe von Three Valleys geparkt.^^


----------



## D4rkResistance (30. März 2014)

Das scheint nur so! Ich habe so viele, die meinten sie bringen noch Kumpels mit, aber nicht gesagt haben wie die heißen! Hab den Überblick verloren. Wir warten im TS einfach bis ca. 18:15 / 18:30 und wenn dann gehen wa los!


----------



## Learcor (30. März 2014)

Na dann is ja gut. Noch schnell Mitnachtmal essen kochen und dann kanns von mir aus los gehen!


----------



## Jupp007 (30. März 2014)

Nabend,
ich bin am überlegen, ob ich mir das Spiel zu legen soll. Die einzigen Bedenken habe ich wegen der Performance, 
da ich dieses System habe: Amd x4 955 @3.2, HD 6850, 8gr ddr3 ram und mit 1080p spielen möchte.
Reicht das System oder wird es kaum spielbar sein?


----------



## -Shorty- (30. März 2014)

Um ganz ehrlich zu sein, wirds schon etwas eng. Ist halt auch noch optimierungsbedarf am Spiel selbst, aber mit reduzierten Settings ginge das vielleicht. Nur ob man so spielen will...  So arg teuer ist das Spiel nun aber wieder auch nicht, dass es den Versuch nicht wert wäre. Mit neuer Hardware haste immer noch Freude dran. 


PS: Kanns auch auf meinem Erazer Notebook (GTX670*M*) spielen, in ner 1600er Auflösung. Musste eventuell den besten Kompromiss finden, Full HD wird eng.


----------



## EX-Buzz (31. März 2014)

Moin,

na wie lief der FlashMob? Seit ihr alle wieder als Bambi aufgewacht?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (31. März 2014)

Soweit ganz gut. Bis auf einen Typen der meinte mich mit der Schrott weg zu ballern weil ich ihn hinterher gerannt bin. Als dann alle vom TS waren, gabs dann noch ein paar "nette" Worte von ihm


----------



## Snooze1988 (31. März 2014)

Ist euch eigentlich schon folgendes aufgefallen? Bohemia Interactive plant neue Features (Kochen, Ragdoll, Fahrzeuge usw.) am laufenden Band in das Spiel einbauen jedoch haben wir immer noch grundlegende Probleme wie beispielsweise:

- Zombies welche durch Wände glitchen (ist echt der schlimmste aller Bugs - es handelt sich um ein Zombie Survival Spiel Hallo?)
- Spieler welche durch Wände gedrückt werden wenn diese mit anderen Spielern in Kontakt kommen
- allgemein die Möglichkeit per "Alt"-Taste durch Wände zu sehen 
- Türen die sich nur mir "Erfahrung" öffnen bzw. schließen lassen
- ...

Ok das Spiel ist eine Alpha-Version aber warum legt man nicht den Focus darauf zuerst die grundlegende Spielmechanik zu festigen und die Bugs zu beseitigen. Ich habe nämich langsam das Gefühl, dass wir am Ende ein Spiel bekommen indem alles möglich ist aber überhaupt nichts funktioniert. Sozusagen ein Palast der auf Sand gebaut wird.


----------



## cyberhofi (31. März 2014)

...wahrscheinlich weil die neuen Sachen die Spielmechanik wiederum beeinflussen und auch Bugs verursachen - so fasst man nicht jedes Problem nach dem hinzufügen einiger Sachen nochmal an.


----------



## henderson m. (31. März 2014)

cyberhofi schrieb:


> ...wahrscheinlich weil die neuen Sachen die Spielmechanik wiederum beeinflussen und auch Bugs verursachen - so fasst man nicht jedes Problem nach dem hinzufügen einiger Sachen nochmal an.


 
was das für logik ? motor funktioniert nicht ? -> egal bau einfach getriebe ran dann wirds schon gehen....


----------



## -Shorty- (31. März 2014)

Snooze1988 schrieb:


> Ist euch eigentlich schon folgendes aufgefallen? Bohemia Interactive plant neue Features (Kochen, Ragdoll, Fahrzeuge usw.) am laufenden Band in das Spiel einbauen jedoch haben wir immer noch grundlegende Probleme wie beispielsweise:
> 
> - Zombies welche durch Wände glitchen (ist echt der schlimmste aller Bugs - es handelt sich um ein Zombie Survival Spiel Hallo?)
> - Spieler welche durch Wände gedrückt werden wenn diese mit anderen Spielern in Kontakt kommen
> ...


 
Alle aufgezählten Punkte könnten die Entwickler mit einpflegen von Physik erschlagen, ist aber nur eine Vermutung. Die Überlegung ist eben, wenn die Objekte physikalisch korrekt reagieren sollten dann ja auch die Zombies nicht mehr so einfach durch Wände glitchen können. Da ich auch noch nichts zu diesem speziellen Problem in den Dev-Blogs gehört hab aber wohl grad sehr viel Energie in die Physikimplementierung fließt hoffe ich das es damit abgestellt wird.

(Gibt ja noch andere Probleme, wie mit den Beinbrecher-Türen, den Leitern des Todes usw... alles Punkte die mit korrekter Physik eigentlich klappen müssten.)


----------



## cyberhofi (31. März 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> was das für logik ? motor funktioniert nicht ? -> egal bau einfach getriebe ran dann wirds schon gehen....


 
Nein, eher Getriebe Getriebe schaltet nicht richtig - anstatt nur "auszubessern" warten bis die endgültige Übersetzung und der Hubraum vom Motor feststeht und dann das Getriebe anpassen.

Es ist halt einfacher die Sache anzupassen wenn bereits feststeht was alles rein muss. Wenn man hinterher anfängt neues mit reinzubauen fängt man wieder jedes mal an "rumzubasteln"


----------



## efdev (31. März 2014)

die idee von -Shorty- klingt logisch hoffen wir das es so funktioniert dann sollten auch neue spiel elemente keine/wenige probleme bereiten.


----------



## D4rkResistance (31. März 2014)

Moin Jungs,

das *Flashmob-Event* war der absolute hammer!  Eine Woche Planung vorweg, zig Spam-Beiträge in meiner Steam-Freundesliste und noch div. Statusmeldungen in Facebook...eingeladen habe ich locker 50! Wie viele waren gestern um 18 Uhr im TS? Richtig! 12! 

Also wieder alle angeschrieben wo sie bleiben, ob sie dabei sind, etc.. 

*Die häufigsten Antworten waren:*

- "Chill ist doch erst 17 Uhr! Ohhh verdammt Zeitumstellung, sry hab's verpennt!"
- "Keine Zeit sry, mein Clan braucht mich grade!"
- "Ne, bin grade in Regular gestorben und hab keine Lust!"
- "Ne, kann jetzt nicht, könnte erst ab 21 Uhr!"
- "Wer bist du?"
- "Ne sry! Meine Freundin..."

Nachdem wir dann irgendwann 14 im Channel waren, fing ich an Randomspieler im GermanDayZ-TS anzulabern und hab allen, die bereits im Channel waren, gesagt, sie sollen ihre ganze FL zuspammen. Also dauerte es etwa 20 Min. und dann ging es die ganze Zeit "Player joined", "Player joined"...Das hörte gar nicht mehr auf! Und aufeinmal war es ruhig. Da viel einem auf, das der TS-Server voll war 32/32 Clients (waren nicht nur DayZ'ler aufm Server). Also kurzerhand allen ne andere TS-IP gegeben und weiter gings "Player joined", "Player joined", "Player joined". Dann irgendwann wurde es ruhiger...ich zähle die Leute durch...1...2...3...4...5...6.....24! 

Haben dann auch relativ schnell einen Server gefunden und diesen ruckzuck gefüllt.^^ Dann ging die Tour los...
Das ganze Event dauerte dann genau 1 Std. 7 Min.! Ich fands sau geil! Absolutes Chaos! War so schwierig zu koordinieren! Nach dem Event bin ich erstmal 2 Std. AFK gegangen, weil ich von dem ganzen Gequassel so genervt war, das ich Kopfweh hatte! 

*Das Video* werde ich wohl am *Dienstag Abend* auf meinem *Youtube-Kanal* veröffentlichen. Anschauen lohnt sich auf jeden Fall! 

*PS: Abschließend möchte ich auch noch Henderson und Joselman sagen, das ich sehr enttäuscht von euch bin! *

*@Josel:* Du hast mir schon Mitte letzter Woche zusagt, bist aber weder im Steam on gewesen, noch im TS...und abgesagt hast du auch nirgends. Fand ich'n bissl schade, weil ich mich darauf verlassen habe, das du kommst.

*@Henderson: *Ich hatte mich sehr gefreut, als du mir gesagt hast, dass du gerne dabei wärst! Umso enttäuschter war ich dann von dir, als du einfach AFK gegangen bist und dann nicht wiederkamst, obwohl du sagtest, dass du um 19:00 wiederkommen willst!

Nichts desto trotz, war die Runde sehr lustig...ihr habt allerdings viel verpasst. Umso besser für euch, dass ich das ganze Event aufgenommen habe.


----------



## henderson m. (31. März 2014)

D4rk, eines vorweg - ich verstehe die öffentlich zur Schau gestellten Kritik an mir und Josel nicht ganz...
Ich hab mich nicht mal für den Event angekündigt - bin trotzdem pünktlichst um 17:30 online gewesen und um Punkt 18:00 Uhr inGame an der Türe vom vereinbarten epic loot Haus.
Nur weil zig andere Leute die sich ankündigen und dann verpennen oder was weiß ich was machen und nicht aufkreuzen und den termin um über 1,5 Stunden verzögern, dafür kann ich wohl nix.
Ich hab mir in meinem durchaus vollen Terminkalender von 18:00 bis 19:15 ein Fenster für dieses Event gelassen, was nicht leicht ist - darum auch keine "Ankündigung" meinerseits. Dass ich dann nicht mehr teilnehmen konnte, weil 10 andere ihren Terminkalender nicht im griff haben, dafür kann ich wohl nix. 
Aber mich diesbezüglich Fett (wohlgemerkt) hier im Forum zu kritisieren kann ich so nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## cap82 (31. März 2014)

Nur ruhig, es is doch keiner zu irgendwas verpflichtet.
Es kann immer was dazwischen kommen, ich wär auch gerne mit, war aber mit meinem Char noch zu weit weg, als ich nach Hause kam und es los ging.

Man muss aber auch Dark verstehen, der sich viel Mühe gegeben hat um das alles auf die Beine zu stellen. 
Nur sollte man nicht von jedem erwarten dass er auch da ist.
Wenn einer dann halt nicht kann - shit happens.
Wär ja nen grund für ne zweite Runde..


----------



## D4rkResistance (31. März 2014)

Das Problem ist nicht, das ich mich daran störe, wenn ihnen was dazwischen kommt. Das kann jedem passieren oder man hat spontan keine Lust mehr aufs Event oder was weiß ich was! Ich habe aber ein Problem damit, wenn man erst zusagt und dann zu faul ist sich bei mir abzumelden, wenn was dazwischen kommt. Dieses Hängenlassen finde ich nicht fair. Und da unterscheide ich auch nicht zwischen "realen" Freunden und "Online"-Freunden. Sowas gehört sich einfach! Mir kommt was dazwischen ich melde mich ab! Punkt!

Hätten wir uns am Vorabend so flüchtig für abends um acht verabredet und dann wäre jemand nicht gekommen, wäre es mir egal gewesen. Aber das "Event" stand nun seit fast ner Woche an. Wenn ich nicht sicher bin, das ich teilnehme, dann schreibe ich dies entsprechend auch so und sag nicht fest zu. Ich hab zum Beispiel noch bis 19:15 auf Henderson gewartet, weil Kruse meinte er wollte um 19:00 Uhr zurück sein. Korrigiere: Nicht ICH habe auf Henderson gewartet...sondern auch noch 20 andere! Und bei Josel war es ähnlich...habe den Anwesenden gesagt, meine Leute (siehe Liste) kommen auf jeden Fall, da sie mir zugesagt haben. Und anschließend durfte ich mir dann anhören was ich für unzuverlässige Freunde habe, weil "Shorty" noch voll lange brauchte nach Three Valleys zu laufen (sein Glück, das wir erst um 19 Uhr anfingen) und "Josel" gar nicht erst ins Steam on kam.

Aber ist ja auch egal jetzt! Das Event lief soweit reibungslos und lustig war es auch. Finde es trotzdem schade, das so viele andere nicht teilnehmen konnten. Wäre mit 30-40 Leuten wahrscheinlich noch ne Ecke lustiger gewesen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (31. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Läuft


----------



## Gast1668381003 (31. März 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> ...weil ich von dem ganzen Gequassel so genervt war, das ich Kopfweh hatte!


 
Das Kopfweh kam wohl eher von deinem _eigenen_ Gequassel  

Aber egal, war ganz lustig 

Vielleicht sollte man die _Kinder_ (teilweise noch nichtmal im Stimmbruch  WTF ?! *FSK ?!*) beim nächsten Mal nicht mehr einladen... 

P.S. fünf Smilies bei 3 Sätzen - wow ()


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (31. März 2014)

Nightlight schrieb:


> Das Kopfweh kam wohl eher von deinem _eigenen_ Gequassel
> 
> Aber egal, war ganz lustig
> 
> ...


 
Bei zu viel Smilys kommen die Mods. Mach lieber sachte (kein Scherz) 

Es ganz lustig obwohl es hier und da Problemchen gab


----------



## symbi (31. März 2014)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Steam Mover?
Ich hab DayZ (von HDD) mit Steam Mover auf meine SSD gelotst aber kann es nicht starten,
es kommt eine Fehlermeldung irgendwas mit "problem unknown exception 0x000417"
Kann mir wer helfen das zum laufen zu bekommen?
Habe zusätzlich noch -nosplash -noPause etc eingegeben, kann es auch damit zu tun haben?

Wollte es nun zurück schieben und bekomme Error 5 :/
http://puu.sh/7QWsV.png


----------



## MfDoom (31. März 2014)

Installier es doch einfach neu ^^


----------



## symbi (31. März 2014)

Ich wollte ja auch genau das eine Spiel auf die SSD aber jetzt hab ich es nach der Anleitung geschafft 
Somit geklärt...

Falls wer seine Spiele auf einer anderen Festplatte haben will weil voll... 
so klappts.

Finally, An In-Built Way To Choose Steam Install Locations | Rock, Paper, Shotgun


----------



## Joselman (31. März 2014)

@ Dark
Werd erwachsen! Ich kann ja nachvollziehen das es dich geärgert hat aber dann schreib halt ne flame PN an Henderson und mich. Das öffentlich hier anzuprangern ist einfach nur Kindergarten.

Ich war den halben Sonntag im Krankenhaus da hat man halt andere Sorgen.


----------



## sinchilla (31. März 2014)

> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Steam Mover?
> Ich hab DayZ (von HDD) mit Steam Mover auf meine SSD gelotst aber kann es nicht starten,
> es kommt eine Fehlermeldung irgendwas mit "problem unknown exception 0x000417"
> Kann mir wer helfen das zum laufen zu bekommen?
> Habe zusätzlich noch -nosplash -noPause etc eingegeben, kann es auch damit zu tun haben?



ich hab es auch von hdd auf ssd mit steam mover geklöppelt & keinerlei probleme gehabt. hast du alles auf auto gelassen oder die dateien manuell rüber kopiert? ich hab einfach alles auf auto gelassen. vllt. hast du beim manuellen kopieren ne datei vergessen oder so.

arma3 hab ich auf die gleiche weise verschoben & hatte auch keine probleme damit.

das es was mit den tweaks zu tun hat glaube ich nicht aber die kannste ja schnell rausnehmen.


----------



## D4rkResistance (2. April 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> @ Dark
> Werd erwachsen! Ich kann ja nachvollziehen das es dich geärgert hat aber dann schreib halt ne flame PN an Henderson und mich. Das öffentlich hier anzuprangern ist einfach nur Kindergarten.
> 
> Ich war den halben Sonntag im Krankenhaus da hat man halt andere Sorgen.



Wie ihr euch anstellt, weil ich lediglich meine Enttäuschung kundgetan habe. Ich habe euch in meinem Beitrag erwähnt, weil ich fest damit gerechnet habe, das ihr dabei seid und dann kam nicht einmal eine Entschuldigung oder dergleichen. Stattdessen darf ich mir anhören wir kindisch ich bin, weil ich mich so anstelle! Da frag ich mich ganz ehrlich, wer hier wirklich kindisch ist! Aber lasst mal gut sein. Ich rechne künftig einfach nicht mehr mit euch, dann bin ich auch nicht enttäuscht, wenn ihr absagt. Bzw. bei dir mache ich nochmal ne Ausnahme, da das mit dem KH ja nicht grade unwichtig erscheint. Ich hoffe das es dir, bzw. deiner Familie wieder gut geht. Was Henderson betrifft, bin ich allerdings weiterhin darüber enttäuscht, das ich bis heute nicht mal eine Entschuldigung erhalten habe. 

Nichts desto trotz war das Event ein voller Erfolg. 

@Nightlight: Dann überlasse ich dir nächstes Mal die Führung. Mal schauen, ob du das Event besser koordiniert kriegst und dich in keiner Sekunde aufregen musst. Ich habe die Führung so übernommen, wie ich es für nötig gehalten habe. Wenn einige Leute aus der Reihe tanzen, muss ich sie zurechtweisen. Andernfalls stören sie den Ablauf. Lieb drum bitten funktioniert da nicht immer.

Für alle anderen: Hier das entsprechende Video. Mal schauen, wer den Nerv hat sich das die komplette Stunde lang anzutun. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkYaV4ts1K0


----------



## Jack77 (3. April 2014)

Hach, ich mag den Thread... 
Aktuelle Spielenews sucht man hier zwar vergebens, aber das "lindenstraße - Rumgezicke" ist echt geil!! 

Mir kommen die Tränen...
*snüff...


----------



## Learcor (3. April 2014)

Apropos News, weiß jemand wann der nächste Patch kommt?  
Ich freu mich schon auf gescheides Ragdoll


----------



## sinchilla (3. April 2014)

> Ich freu mich schon auf gescheides Ragdoll



uiuiui ...ein schelm wer böses denkt


----------



## D4rkResistance (3. April 2014)

Hohojohny meinte gestern Abend irgendwas von wegen neuer Experimental Patch. Hab's aber selbst noch nicht ausprobiert, da ich derzeit exzessiv Altis Life zocke!^^


----------



## sinchilla (3. April 2014)

> @Nightlight: Dann überlasse ich dir nächstes Mal die Führung. Mal  schauen, ob du das Event besser koordiniert kriegst und dich in keiner  Sekunde aufregen musst. Ich habe die Führung so übernommen, wie ich es  für nötig gehalten habe. Wenn einige Leute aus der Reihe tanzen, muss  ich sie zurechtweisen. Andernfalls stören sie den Ablauf. Lieb drum  bitten funktioniert da nicht imme



@dark,  es wäre doch auch mal interessant zu sehen welche dynamik sich entwickelt hätte ohne einen kleinen diktator...ich komme da spontan auf den film "heer der fliegen"...eine hälfte hätte sich bei der ersten eskalation weggemetzelt & die andere beim versuch die gefallenen zu rächen


----------



## Mewkew (3. April 2014)

Ich schau eigentlich auch nur noch vorbei wenn ich GZSZ verpasst habe ^^


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (4. April 2014)

Also wer eine Nvidia Karte kann DayZ mit HBAO+ verschönern !

HABO+ in DayZ


----------



## EX-Buzz (5. April 2014)

Irgendwie sehe ich keinen Unterschied..... mhm.....


----------



## Mewkew (6. April 2014)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Also wer eine Nvidia Karte kann DayZ mit HBAO+ verschönern !
> 
> HABO+ in DayZ




Es ist auf Bild 1. aktiviert, der Unterschied bei AO ist meist sehr subtil. Welchen modus hast du dafür genutzt Crimson? Das Daisy interne AO fällt für mich durch den krassen fps drop aus, bzw. dadurch das es seit einiger zeit die postproc. Einstellung auf mindestens mittel erfordert. Wäre ja echt n1 AO in Daisy ohne nerviges postprocess weichgezeichne und heftigen performance verlust.


----------



## Mewkew (6. April 2014)

Hier ist mal was, wo es nicht um Daisy geht, aber def. um Zombies. Ein Ausdauer/Hinderniss Lauf mit Zombies ^^ Damit steht fest, das das Phänomen Zombie schon fast in allen Gesellschaftsschichten angekommen ist. Gelaufen wird in einigen Groß-Städten, so auch Berlin. Wenn ich arbeitstechnisch nicht verhindert bin, werde ich def. auch als Runner am start sein. 

--> Zombierun

PS: @Mods - ihr habt euch bei der Zeitumstellung vertan, statt ne Stunde draufzuschalgen habt ihr eine weitere abgezogen, also 2 mal Winterzeitumstellung. Alles Posts finden jetzt 2 Stunden in der Vergangenheit statt ^^


----------



## cyberhofi (7. April 2014)

Leider doch noch kein Ragdoll: Day Z: Feuer und Physik für Untote - Golem.de

... Aber zumindest an der Serverkommunikation wird gearbeitet...


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (7. April 2014)

--------------kann gelöscht werden----------


----------



## mist3r89 (9. April 2014)

Hab mal ne Frage,  wird bei euch ein DayZ Profil erstellt in den Nvidia Einstellungen? Ich musste praktisch unter 3D Einstellungen die Exe manuell hinzufügen, dabei meinte ich irgendwo gelesen zu haben, 
dass es im Treiber integriert wurde?...

Ausserdem bekomme ich immer 1-2 Fehler beim starten von Dayz selbst nach einer neu installation..

No Entry
C:\xxxxxxx\DayZ\DayZ.cfg.3D_Performance

Klick auf OK, und das Spiel startet trotzdem.
Manchmal reklamiert er das keine steam Instanz offen ist, was meistens nicht stimmt...

Eben neu installiert hat auch nicht geholfen...

Any Ideas?


----------



## SwissBullet (9. April 2014)

Bei mir wurde auch kein Nvidia DayZ Profil erstellt,habe es dann so gemacht wie du.


----------



## Shyn (9. April 2014)

Was für ein Wert haste denn da C:\xxxxxxx\DayZ\DayZ.cfg.3D_Performance?
Vor irgendein Patch hatte ich irgendwas von 98k und derzeit 1mio stehen.
Haste schon mal die dayz.cfg gelöscht und neu erstellen lassen?


----------



## mist3r89 (10. April 2014)

Shyn schrieb:


> Was für ein Wert haste denn da C:\xxxxxxx\DayZ\DayZ.cfg.3D_Performance? Vor irgendein Patch hatte ich irgendwas von 98k und derzeit 1mio stehen. Haste schon mal die dayz.cfg gelöscht und neu erstellen lassen?



Hab das spiel nochmals deinstalliert "lokale dateien löschen" 
Die profile bleiben aber bestehen, musste die manuell löschen. Nwu installiert und jetzt klappts!


----------



## Ragnatazz (12. April 2014)

Tach zusammen, ich spiele seit gestern dayz sa und muss sagen, dass mich videos bei youtube zum spielen motiviert haben.
jetzt spiele ich alleine und finde es nicht so klasse, wie ich es mir erhofft habe. klar das liegt noch an meiner fehlenden erfahrung,
wie zb orientierung. oder an manchen spielern, die echt krass unterwegs sind. sagen sie seien friendly und hauen dir dann die axt im kopp.^^
ich bin auf der suche nach ein paar netten leuten, die lust haben mich ein wenig an die hand zu nehmen und "MIT MIR GEMEINSAM DURCH DIE LANDE ZU ZIEHEN"
das ist sicherlich nicht so leicht, da ich nie weiss wo ich überhaupt bin.^^
zu mir ich bin 38 jahre alt und zocke schon ewig. wenn sich jemand meldet, dann bitte keine "geistigen" kinder.
bei steam heisse ich Ragnatazz1975
vielleicht klappts ja.
GRuss Ragnatazz


----------



## efdev (12. April 2014)

ich verweise einfach mal auf den startpost wo sich unser fuchs sehr viel mühe mit gegeben hat, und dort steht auch eine ts ip wie viel da los ist weiß ich nicht aber vielleicht findest du dort ein paar spieler.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (13. April 2014)

Twitch

Dicker lice stream !


----------



## mist3r89 (14. April 2014)

Ich hab da noch ein Problem was nur in DayZ auftritt, und würde gerne wissen, ob ihr das auch habt, oder eine Lösung kennt...

Ich könnte da einen Roman schreiben um es zu beschreiben... aber seht selbst...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SN8b_qXTWW8

Es betrifft immer nur entfernte Texturen, wie Häuser , Dächer , Felsen an Hügeln (Scharf vs match textur) Passiert nur bei Bewegungen (wobei im Egomodus das Atmen schon als Bewegung reicht, um die TExtur zu ändern.)

So extrem wie auf dem Video ist es auch nur mit dem LRS, aber selbst wenn ich normal laufe spinnen die Texturen, nur nicht ganz so schlimm (vermutlich je entfernter desto schlimmer)

Einer ein Plan?

Folgendes probiert:

OC raus nehmen, Voltage auf Standard (GPU)
Alle auflösungen von 768p bis 2160p keine Besserung oder Verschlechterungen
Alle Kombinationen an AntiAliasing oder nicht...
Im Treiber AF 16x 8x 4x 2x 1x deaktiviert , auch nichts gebracht.

SLI Treiber deinstalliert und default einstellungen benutzt, auch nichts gebracht.


----------



## borni (14. April 2014)

Musst mal auf max. Details gehen...


----------



## mist3r89 (14. April 2014)

borni schrieb:


> Musst mal auf max. Details gehen...


 
bin ich am Anschlag, alles auf very high... Nur Postprossessing abgeschaltet


----------



## -Fux- (14. April 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> bin ich am Anschlag, alles auf very high... Nur Postprossessing abgeschaltet


 
Ist nur eine Vermutung: check mal die LOD Einstellungen im NV-Inspector, ich meine dass ich mal einen ähnlichen Fehler hatte (meine Geforce Zeit ist allerdings schon etwas her )

Generell würde ich auf einen Fehler im Bereich Sichtweite tippen...


----------



## mist3r89 (15. April 2014)

Alles klar danke für den input werde ich noch testen


----------



## henderson m. (15. April 2014)

fux ist einfach ein fuchs !!


----------



## mist3r89 (15. April 2014)

Die LOD Einstellung ist auf 0. Müsste ich es erhöhen oder sinken? was meint ihr? was habt ihr für werte?


----------



## sinchilla (15. April 2014)

> Die LOD Einstellung ist auf 0. Müsste ich es erhöhen oder sinken? was meint ihr? was habt ihr für werte?



try & error würd ich sagen aber pass auf dasde nich nen atomkraftwerk irgendwo auf der welt damit hochjagst...


----------



## -Fux- (15. April 2014)

Positives LOD hilft gegen flimmern, jedoch gehen Texturdetails bzw. Schärfe verloren. Negative LOD schärft, flimmert aber. Negative LOD werte benutzt man eigentlich nur bei SSAA 

Ebenfalls häufig verantwortlich für Flimmern sind auch die "Optimierungen" im Treiber, diese würde ich deaktivieren bzw alles auf hohe Qualität setzen.


----------



## Dedde (17. April 2014)

2 fragen. Bringt es was in den Startoptionen festzulegen wieviele cpu kerne benutzt werden sollen? Oder wird das erst gepatched? Habe dadurch nicht mehr fps bekommen mit meinem intel 6core. 
Kann man mit dem defi tote wiederholen oder nur ohnmächtige?


----------



## borni (17. April 2014)

Glaub nur Leute die bewusstlos sind durch Herzstillstand. Das kannst du per Menü prüfen in dem du Check Puls machst wenn du am Körper stehst. Ehrlich gesagt glaub ich im Moment ist es verschwendeter Platz den mit zu schleppen. Wenn ein Freund unter Beschuss gerät kommst du im normalfall eh nicht so schnell zur Leiche. Da kannst du lieber erstmal den feind eliminieren, deinen Freund looten und die Ausrüstung irgendwo im Gebüsch wieder dropen damit er es wieder aufnehmen kann wenn er als Bambi wieder bei dir ankommt.


----------



## mist3r89 (17. April 2014)

-Fux- schrieb:


> Positives LOD hilft gegen flimmern, jedoch gehen Texturdetails bzw. Schärfe verloren. Negative LOD schärft, flimmert aber. Negative LOD werte benutzt man eigentlich nur bei SSAA
> 
> Ebenfalls häufig verantwortlich für Flimmern sind auch die "Optimierungen" im Treiber, diese würde ich deaktivieren bzw alles auf hohe Qualität setzen.


 
Hab mal alle LOD Werte versucht, und den Standard wieder eingeführt ohne Optimierungen. Hat zwar leicht etwas gebracht, flimmert effektiv weniger, aber immernoch stark bemerkbar


----------



## -Fux- (17. April 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Hab mal alle LOD Werte versucht, und den Standard wieder eingeführt ohne Optimierungen. Hat zwar leicht etwas gebracht, flimmert effektiv weniger, aber immernoch stark bemerkbar


 
Hast du irgendwann mal Werte im Inspector verändert? (Z.B. Bits für SSAA oder ähnlich?)


----------



## mist3r89 (17. April 2014)

-Fux- schrieb:


> Hast du irgendwann mal Werte im Inspector verändert? (Z.B. Bits für SSAA oder ähnlich?)


 
Ja hab mir ein SLI Profil nach einer Anleitung zusammen gebastelt (der wirklich gut funtkioniert was die Leistung betrifft)

Hab aber den Treiber neu installiert, den DayZ Profil von Nvidia gelöscht, wieder eingefügt, und alle treiber wieder auf Werkeinstellung zurückgesetzt.
Damit war das SLI Profil auch wieder deaktiviert, denke also das alle Einstellungen wieder auf Standard sind, auch im NV Inspector


----------



## -Fux- (18. April 2014)

Hast du mal verschiedene Kombinationen (ingame) von AA, Sichtweite und Beleuchtung probiert?

Sonst fällt mir leider nichts mehr ein


----------



## henderson m. (18. April 2014)

gabs eigentlich seit ich das letzte mal (6 Wochen oder so) gespielt habe wieder mal etwas neues zu berichten ?


----------



## Shicehaufen (18. April 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> gabs eigentlich seit ich das letzte mal (6 Wochen oder so) gespielt habe wieder mal etwas neues zu berichten ?



Lasst uns doch mal wieder alle nen Waldspaziergang machen sobald das Feuer Einzug ins Spiel gehalten hat. Dann testen wir das gleich mal aus.

Hab's auch seit Wochen nicht mehr gespielt weil mich der Punkt mit der stupiden Zombierespawn Mechanik etwas abgeschreckt hat.


----------



## Crush182 (18. April 2014)

Wann soll das Feuer denn kommen?


----------



## Shicehaufen (18. April 2014)

Mit dem nächsten Patch soweit ich das gelesen habe.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (18. April 2014)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Mit dem nächsten Patch soweit ich das gelesen habe.


 
Dich gibts ja auch noch 

Ja endlich das Lagerfeuerlied singen und in Elektro vor der Schule campen


----------



## Shicehaufen (18. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Dich gibts ja auch noch   Ja endlich das Lagerfeuerlied singen und in Elektro vor der Schule campen



... Während plötzlich ein Pseudo vom Dach gesprungen kommt xD.  

Dachte eher an etwas monumentaleres wie beispielsweise Landelichter am NWA  

Oder aber auch ganz schlicht in der Pampa. Dann koch ich Milchreis. Hab alle Zutaten im Rucksack. Brauchen nur Topf und FEUER 

Edit: übrigens würde mich mal interessieren inwiefern man das Feuer missbrauchen kann in dem Spiel. Ich habe da wieder leicht sadistische Bilder im Kopf kombiniert mit ner ingame Statusmeldung wie z.b.: "the Bambi turns from rare into welldone"  xD xD xD


----------



## henderson m. (18. April 2014)

oh man gute alte zeiten wär auf jedenfall dabei ! hoffentlich tut sich noch einiges bei dayz ...


----------



## sinchilla (18. April 2014)

> Hab's auch seit Wochen nicht mehr gespielt weil mich der Punkt mit der stupiden Zombierespawn Mechanik etwas abgeschreckt hat.


dito!!!



> oh man gute alte zeiten wär auf jedenfall dabei ! hoffentlich tut sich noch einiges bei dayz ...


 da bin ich auch dabei! ich hoffe auch das die da noch die kurve kriegen seit dem ich anfing zu spielen & bis ich aufhörte war da nicht wirklich ne positive tendenz feststellbar, im gegenteil!

das genre an sich gefällt mir sehr gut somit lege ich mein fokus auf alternativen wenn sich da nichts mehr ergibt. damit meine ich die nervenden bugs wie z.b. an leichten hügeln nur im schneckentempo hochkommen, durch wände glitchen & schauen, charwipes, die ganze zombieproblematik (durch wände laufen können & das totale no go der ständigen respawns...da komm ich mir vor wie in nem billigen ballerspiel ala cod wo man erst den trigger auslösen muss sonst hören die gegnerströme nie auf)

der momentane status des spiels lautet daher für mich " unspielbar"


----------



## X2theZ (18. April 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> alternativen


 
mal schauen, ob H1Z1 so eine sein könnte


----------



## sinchilla (18. April 2014)

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Zitat von *sinchilla*
> ...


oder "the forest" kommt am 22 mai als alpha leider gibs dann noch kein coop. "nether" geht auch aber is eher urbaner natur aber leider bin ich dort immer allein unterwegs und das ist auch nicht so das wahre...hier mal ein paar infos zu den beiden kandidaten. https://www.playnether.com/media.html

Trailers - The Forest

"h1z1" könnte auch was werden & gibt ja nun auch etliche andere alternativen die spriessen ja gerade wie pilze aus dem boden da muss man nur die spreu vom weizen trennen.

"miasmata"http://store.steampowered.com/app/223510/ & "the dead linger"http://www.youtube.com/user/SandsweptStudios scheinen mir auch potenzial zu haben. hier mal ein paar alternativen:http://www.pcgames.de/Spiele-Thema-...ebens-Simulationen-im-Stile-von-DayZ-1117487/


----------



## -Fux- (18. April 2014)

Es gibt mittlerweile gefühlt hunderte Alternativen 

Interessant ist dass sich diese Alternativen (fast) immer ein oder zwei Schwächen von DayZ vornehmen, und riesige Versprechungen diesbezüglich machen. Am Ende sind diese Punkte zwar (etwas) besser als in DayZ, der Rest jedoch totaler mist und meist auch das gesamte Spiel murks...
War zu Mod-Zeiten schon so (WarZ...Infailstation...whatever)

Zudem sind quasi alle Spiele (pay for) early access, also kann man erstmal jede Menge (meist leere) Versprechungen machen und viele Versionen unters (gutgläubige) Volk bringen. Ganz nebenbei hat man sehr geringe Distributionskosten dank Download, Steam&co.

Um Ehrlich zu sein ist dieses Art der Spieleentwicklung eine absolute Frechheit, aber leider verkauft sich momentan alles mit "Apokalypse" und "Open World" wie geschnitten Brot, wenns dann auch noch was mit "Zombies" zu tun hat, gibts kein halten mehr...

*Wenn ich in einer Newsmeldung oder Ankündigung "early access" lese, wird der Tab sofort geschlossen, warum auch weiter lesen? Es ist doch alles bekannt: "Apokalypse", "Open World", "Zombies" und ein weiterer Entwickler mit noch größeren Dollarzeichen in den Augen*


----------



## sinchilla (18. April 2014)

hab ich apokalypse, open world & zombie gelesen wie heisst das spiel?! ich verkauf meine mutter dafür!!!
ja fux du hast nich ganz unrecht...wenn ein entwickler keine dollarzeichen in den augen hat dann brauch er entweder reiche verwandte um seinen enthusiasmus zu finanzieren oder alternativ nen haiartigen publisher mit wasserdichten knebelvertrag. mit h1z1 scheint sony als ein sehr betuchter vetreter das genre aufzurollen & wischt sich mit indiestudios  & crowdfounding den arsch ab. 
in meinen augen findet grad ein wettbewerb statt, den bohemia längst verloren hat, jeder versucht schnellstmöglich in dieser "entstandenen" nische fuss zu fassen.
bohemia brauch entschieden zu lange bzw. die fortschritte sind viel zu klein. deswegen wurde dayz auch in einer derart frühen phase auf den markt geschmissen...damit hat es den status ( auf die stand alone bezogen) erreicht einer der ersten zu sein & einen gewissen vorteil erlangt.

der genremix respektive dieses "neue" genre birgt ein publikum welches sich abseits der vorhandenen shooter, rpg's, simulationen etc. nochma melken lässt...der stuff muss nur knallen damit die masse ihn kauft. leider fehlt ein vorreiter nach dem wegbeschreiter namens dayz welches grad mehr oder weniger dahin siecht...

dieses genre versucht sich grad selbst zu definieren & dazu braucht es vorbilder welche als maßstab dienen. dayz is da nur bedingt zu gebrauchen...zu schlecht is die performance der engine & bugversucht der code.

selbst an dayz bzw. vor allem an dayz sieht man die experimentelle phase noch sehr deutlich. damit meine ich den implementierten hardcoremodus alternativ gibs den weicheiermodus ( 3rd person) & jeder kann das wählen was ihm beliebt so wie es dies scho seit sehr langer zeit bei battlefield gibt. wenn dann noch die community lange genug meckert werden die op-waffen generved bis sie nur noch zum schmeissen geeignet sind. es ist immer ne gradwanderung ob man mainstreameinheitsbrei kocht oder beinharte "simulation" welche keine fehler verzeiht aber auch viel frustpotenzial innehat.
der gedanke des survival post apocalyptic steht ja eig. dafür das fehler meist nur einmal begangen werden was dieses genre auch so interessant macht. widerrum ist dieses spielelement aber nicht ganz so massentauglich weil der gestresste banker dann nach der arbeit dann doch lieber cod spielen könnte weil er nicht die nerven dazu hat das jede seiner entscheidung eine konsequenz birgt welche viele stunden des spielens innerhalb von sekunden zerstören könnte. es ist sehr nah am real-life angesiedelt wo auch jede tat sich mit der nächsten bedingt & man nicht schnell den letzen spielstand laden kann. daher denke ich das es noch viele "ausrutscher" geben wird & unter dem deckmantel des open world survival ne menge ******** publiziert wird.

bei h1z1 sieht man sehr gut ( wie fux bereits sagte) das neue grenzen erprobt werden mit dem material. das spiel kommt als alpha kostenpflichtig wohl gemerkt um dann zum release f2p zu sein.... möge sich jeder denken was er will


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (18. April 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> hab ich apokalypse, open world & zombie gelesen wie heisst das spiel?! ich verkauf meine mutter dafür!!!
> ja fux du hast nich ganz unrecht...wenn ein entwickler keine dollarzeichen in den augen hat dann brauch er entweder reiche verwandte um seinen enthusiasmus zu finanzieren oder alternativ nen haiartigen publisher mit wasserdichten knebelvertrag. mit h1z1 scheint sony als ein sehr betuchter vetreter das genre aufzurollen & wischt sich mit indiestudios  & crowdfounding den arsch ab.
> in meinen augen findet grad ein wettbewerb statt, den bohemia längst verloren hat, jeder versucht schnellstmöglich in dieser "entstandenen" nische fuss zu fassen.
> bohemia brauch entschieden zu lange bzw. die fortschritte sind viel zu klein. deswegen wurde dayz auch in einer derart frühen phase auf den markt geschmissen...damit hat es den status ( auf die stand alone bezogen) erreicht einer der ersten zu sein & einen gewissen vorteil erlangt.
> ...


 
Ich hoffe Sony verkackt es nicht. Bis jetzt waren die Sony Spiele bzw durch Sony gepushten Spiele immer ganz nett.

Ich werde wohl die Tage mal wieder reinschauen in DayZ. Vielleicht treff ich ja mal wieder ein paar nette Leute. Und nicht welche, die mich gleich umschießen weil ich mit der Axt auf sie losgehe wie in Wrong Turn.


----------



## sinchilla (19. April 2014)

> Ich hoffe Sony verkackt es nicht. Bis jetzt waren die Sony Spiele bzw durch Sony gepushten Spiele immer ganz nett.
> 
> Ich werde wohl die Tage mal wieder reinschauen in DayZ. Vielleicht treff  ich ja mal wieder ein paar nette Leute. Und nicht welche, die mich  gleich umschießen weil ich mit der Axt auf sie losgehe wie in Wrong  Turn.



letztendlich is mir auch egal wer mein brot backt, solange es schmeckt darf es sogar ubisoft oder ea sein es muss halt ne gute würze haben die den faden nachgeschmack gut kaschiert.

die hauptzutaten -welche sich im genre definieren- sind ja bekannt...die optik & der geschmack müssen überzeugen dann darf sogar ne ecke rattengift drin sein


----------



## -Fux- (19. April 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> bei h1z1 sieht man sehr gut ( wie fux bereits sagte) das neue grenzen erprobt werden mit dem material. das spiel kommt als alpha kostenpflichtig wohl gemerkt um dann zum release f2p zu sein.... möge sich jeder denken was er will


 
"Neue Grenzen erprobt", eine äußerst nette Umschreibung für "wir kassieren erst über early access und später nochmal über unser F2P-Modell"

Ehrlich gesagt haben mich die Gameplay Videos bisher nicht wirklich überzeugt, sieht alles sehr abgehackt und unfertig aus.


----------



## -Shorty- (19. April 2014)

Loot-Tipp: 

Im Militärcamp am NWA spawnt jetzt wieder Loot in ALLEN Zelten. Hab da neben ACOG's und LRS alles gefunden was man sich so erträumen kann... Die Zelte werden wohl von den meisten noch ignoriert und außer 2-3 Zombiewellen stört einen da nix.

War gestern bei 3 von 4 Servern Loot vorhanden, am besten nicht so einen UK Server nehmen.


----------



## borni (19. April 2014)

Jo die Zelte sind wieder voll und die Zombies wieder lieb und brav... Jetzt kann sich wieder jeder ohne große Mühe bis unter die Zähne bewaffnen!


----------



## Gast1668381003 (19. April 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> das genre an sich gefällt mir sehr gut somit lege ich mein fokus auf alternativen wenn sich da nichts mehr ergibt.



Hier ist DIE ultimative Alternative: DAYZ ON XBOX! - ApocZ - YouTube 



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Loot-Tipp: ...



Deswegen braucht man jetzt eigentlich auch nicht mehr in die Gebäude auf den Airstrips / Airfield - bei den Zeltlagern spawnt fast doppelt oder dreifach so viel 
Gestern beim Balota-Lager 3 oder 4 ACOG- und LRS-Visiere gefunden


----------



## ich558 (19. April 2014)

hi leute 
habt ich auch dieses problem das beim wieder einloggen auf einem server der charakter wieder zurückgesetzt wird? (charakter was unable to load oder so). Grad vorhin war das schon wieder. passiert mir jetzt schon zum 3 mal immer wenn ich voll ausgerüstet war das kotzt mich schon tierisch an :wut: an was liegt das?


----------



## Gast1668381003 (19. April 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> hi leute
> habt ich auch dieses problem das beim wieder einloggen auf einem server der charakter wieder zurückgesetzt wird? (charakter was unable to load oder so). Grad vorhin war das schon wieder. passiert mir jetzt schon zum 3 mal immer wenn ich voll ausgerüstet war das kotzt mich schon tierisch an :wut: an was liegt das?


 
Die erste Frage an dich lautet: conectest du immer auf den selben Server ?

Wenn nein, dann liegt es evtl. daran, das es ein anderer Hive ist. In diesem Fall nochmal auf einen anderen Server connecten, auf dessen Hive der Char gespeichert wurde.

Ansonsten immer genau drauf achten, ob es nicht evtl. ein privater Server ist. Die Admins können mit ihren Serverrechten deinen Char auch killen


----------



## ich558 (19. April 2014)

Nein sind eigentlich immer die 3-4 gleichen Server. Aber auch wenn ich auf den selben wieder zurück gehe starte ich von Anfang an :/ Passiert vorallem wenn in Game plötzlich die die Meldung kommt das es seit x Sekunden keine Nachricht mehr gibt.


----------



## Dedde (20. April 2014)

Wie ist das eig mit dem loot in Military zelten? War gestern mit nem kumpel bei balota im zeltlager. Da war alles voll mit waffen, muni und Aufsätzen.  Jetzt war ich auf verschiedenen servern im lager und habe gar nix gefunden.  Das waren server wo noch nicht gelootet waren.
Kann das serverabhängig sein?


----------



## Bernd100 (20. April 2014)

ja, auf guten servern gibt es loot.


----------



## Dedde (20. April 2014)

Was heißt auf guten.  Woran erkennt man das. Ist das nicht überall gleich?


----------



## sinchilla (20. April 2014)

der robonator hat mir mal breaking point empfohlen. das ist eine mod von arma 3 die scheinbar sehr vieles besser macht als die stand alone von dayz. man kann scheinbar sogar zombies essen u.v.a. sachen welche momentan in dayz eher rudimentär wenn überhpt vorhanden sind. lad mir die mod grad runter & werd dann berichten. hier mal ein video dazu:BREAKING POINT ARMA 3 MOD


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (20. April 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> der robonator hat mir mal breaking point empfohlen. das ist eine mod von arma 3 die scheinbar sehr vieles besser macht als die stand alone von dayz. man kann scheinbar sogar zombies essen u.v.a. sachen welche momentan in dayz eher rudimentär wenn überhpt vorhanden sind. lad mir die mod grad runter & werd dann berichten. hier mal ein video dazu:BREAKING POINT ARMA 3 MOD


 
Sieht ganz geil aus 

Das mit den Tonnen und Kisten ist zwar nicht ganz so schön, aber dafür hats ja scheinbar sonst soweit alles was die Mod auch hatte


----------



## sinchilla (21. April 2014)

> der robonator hat mir mal breaking point empfohlen. das ist eine mod von  arma 3 die scheinbar sehr vieles besser macht als die stand alone von  dayz. man kann scheinbar sogar zombies essen u.v.a. sachen welche  momentan in dayz eher rudimentär wenn überhpt vorhanden sind. lad mir  die mod grad runter & werd dann berichten. hier mal ein video dazu:BREAKING POINT ARMA 3 MOD


soa ich muss sagen breaking point sagt mir wesentlich mehr zu im moment. wenn ich beide spiele vergleiche ( beides noch alpha) ist breaking point der ganz klare sieger & dies mache ich vor allem an der bombastischen performance fest! frozen 60 frames sind fast immer drin & das auf ultra es läuft sogar besser als altis! die vr4 engine is wesentlich mehr optimiert im vergleich zur vr3. man kann ja fast die gleiche map laden & da kommt es mir vor als hätte ich dayz mit nem tablet gespielt dabei war bzw. ist es der gleiche rechner. da frage ich wieder warum man diesen rückschritt bezüglich der engine gewählt hat. das ist als würde man zu nem gebrauchten golf greifen obwohl es nen besseren bzw. neuen zum gleichen preis gibt. weiterhin sind viele elemente enthalten die es in der alpha von dayz noch lange nicht gibt bzw. erst kommen sollen.

also ich kann allen die arma 3 haben wärmstens empfehlen sich die mod mal anzuschauen. denn der momentane status von dayz ist desolat.


----------



## -Shorty- (22. April 2014)

Habs angetestet, abseits von der Perfomance bietet es aber eigentlich wenig Mehrwert. Im Gegenteil, durch die Menge an Loot und Waffen, extrem lahmen Zombies und die 0815-Editor-Maps geht das DayZ Feeling verloren. Fühlt sich für mich an wie ein beliebiges Spiel (FarCry oder Crysis) mit ner Zombiemod, halt sehr beliebig. 
Dazu muss ich auch sagen empfinde ich die Animationen in DayZ als "runder", das Inventar ist wesentlich intuitiver und die Spielwelt glaubwürdiger.

Es scheint die wenigsten zu stören aber mitten im Wald eine Baustelle+Kran, +Hangargebäude + Gefängnis alles auf einem Haufen. Mag ja praktisch sein aber da ist mir das Kilometerlange Airfield mit "paar" Hangars und verstreuten Gebäuden die glaubwürdigere Umgebung. Die Spielwelt macht schon viel Stimmung in DayZ.

Naja, potential hat BreakingPoint auf alle Fälle, mal sehen in welchen Abständen dort Neuerungen kommen und wohin die Reise geht. DayZ macht einfach zu wenig Fortschritte, bin ja gespannt ob bis Jahresende noch echte Neuerungen wie Physik kommt.


----------



## D4rkResistance (22. April 2014)

Also ich kann Sinchilla nur recht geben. Breaking Point ist der hammer! Ich spiele es seit 2 Tagen und kann nicht mehr aufhören. Es ist zwar ähnlich PVP-lastig wie DayZ...aber der Spielumfang ist gewaltig. Tonnenweise Waffen, Fahrzeuge, Hubschrauber, Zelte und Kisten zum Craften. Dumme, aber trotzdem lustige Zombies. 
Und das beste...man braucht keine 3-4 Stunden zum Looten. Die erste Schusswaffe hat man meistens schon nach ~ 10 Minuten. Voll ausgerüstet ist man nach etwa einer Stunde. Wenn man dann noch Fahrzeuge oder Hubschrauber reparieren möchte, kann das Looten nach den entsprechnden Teilen (Elektronical Board, Electrical Wire, Hydraulic Rotor, Wheel Repair Kit, etc.) doch einige Stunden Zeit in Anspruch nehmen. Ich habe allerdings gestern erfahren, das es einfacher ist einfach makante Stellen auf den Hiveservern abzusuchen, um dort bereits reparierte und inventarreiche Fahrzeuge zu "klauen". Markante Stellen sind in erster Linie Schilfbüsche und abgelegene Gegenden. Die wohl größte Möglichkeit ein fahrzeug zu finden ist auf der Altis Karte das Sumpfgebiet. 

Wir waren gestern mit 4 Leuten unterwegs und haben den Sumpf abgesucht. Hat keine 10 Minuten gedauert und einer ist gegen nen Pickup gelaufen, der randvoll war mit Waffen und Reparaturteilen für den Wagen. Leider war die Engine rot. Im Inventar war leider kein Teil, welches zur Reparatur der Engine beigetragen hätte. Allerdings fuhr der Wagen noch. Also haben wir auf die restlichen Kollegen gewartet und sind dann mit dem rostroten Pickup Richtung Sofia zur Militärbasis gefahren. Und anscheinend hatte ich gerade eine Glückssträhne. Ich wollte halt nicht mit dem Wagen bis hoch zur Militärbasis fahren, also stelle ich den Wagen ~ 1km von der Basis entfernt in ein Schilfgebüsch. Und ich parke den Wagen so langsam und seh im Busch nebenan eine Sportlimousine stehen. Wir alle gedacht "WTF?", eingestiegen...alles heil. Inventar aufgemacht....randvoll mit Waffen und Munition...und das entspprechende Teil zum Reparieren des Pickups. Also die zwei Wagen kurz umgeparkt...zwei Leute zur Bewachung zurückgelassen, die Militärbasis gelootet und dann mit zwei Wagen die Hauptstraße nach Kavala gedüst. Hat keine 15 Min. gedauert von Sofia. Zur Info...ein Fußmarsch für die selbe Strecke dauert etwa 2-3 Stunden. Allerdings war es dann schon spät und wir parkten die beiden Wagen an einem geheimen Ort (den ich hier jetzt nicht nennen werde xD). Mal schauen, ob die Karren heute Abend noch am gleichen Ort stehen.


----------



## borni (22. April 2014)

Gibt es da keine Zündschlüssel?


----------



## sinchilla (22. April 2014)

> Gibt es da keine Zündschlüssel?


 ich glaube nicht...

aber das allerbeste ist das niemand mehr umsonst stirbt..bin gestern wie der totale psycho einigen mit einer axt hinterher ( muss ein anblick für die götter gewesen sein) & als ich meine beute endlich fachgerecht erlegt hatte konnte ich sie ausweiden um mich an ihrem nahrhaften & durch den langen verfolgungsmarsch fettarmen fleisch nähren. 
leider bin ich auch opfer eines noch schlimmeren psychopathen, wie mir, geworden. er fesselte mich mit panzertape um mich am lebendigen leibe zu zerlegen & zu verzehren...

genau das habe ich an dayz vermisst! niemand stirbt mehr umsonst & man selbst auch nicht weil man sobald man ein tier, zombie oder den besten freund zur strecke gebracht hat kein hunger leiden muss, es braucht nichma ein feuer dazu, ich mags eh lieber blutig! zur not frisst man halt infiziertes zombiefleisch. mein plan für heute lautet ein opfer suchen & mit infiziertem zombiefleisch füttern & schauen was passiert.


----------



## henderson m. (22. April 2014)

muss ich mir doch glatt mal holen.

ist das so nervig wie bei battleroyal mit nem eigenen installer ? oder wie bekomm ich bp zum laufen?


----------



## sinchilla (22. April 2014)

> muss ich mir doch glatt mal holen.
> 
> ist das so nervig wie bei battleroyal mit nem eigenen installer ? oder wie bekomm ich bp zum laufen?


um den installer kommste nich herum sind glaube ich 6.61 gb aber bei deiner leitung kein problem. hatte anfangs probleme mit fehlerhaften dateien aber nen update brachte abhilfe. nun brauch man sich nur noch bei bp einloggen & kann ins spiel joinen ( steam bzw. arma3 startet damit automatisch). falls wer probleme damit hat die arma 3 spiel id anzugeben ( nicht die steam id!!!) es reicht auch wenn man die eckigen klammern setzt aber wenn man whitelistet gesetzt werden will ist diese nötig.

würde mich auch über weitere mitspieler freuen ( will ja keine dayz-spieler abwerben aber dayz stagniert grad so sehr da ist es ne willkommene abwechslung).

hier werden sie geholfen :http://www.thezombieinfection.com/home.php


----------



## henderson m. (22. April 2014)

ja wunderbar bin heute so ab 21:00 uhr sicher nen paar stunden dabei


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. April 2014)

Weiß jemand ob bzw wo wann einen server meiten kann? habe gerade mal wieder eine runde gespielt und da kommen 8 jährige und wollen einen ausrauben und ballern einen als bambi weg... so langsam habe ich die nase gestrichen voll von solchen typen.


----------



## borni (22. April 2014)

Hast wohl Ausweiskontrolle gemacht?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. April 2014)

borni schrieb:


> Hast wohl Ausweiskontrolle gemacht?


 
Der Stimme war dies zu entnehmen....


----------



## borni (22. April 2014)

Bist wohl auf ne Gruppe Frauen getroffen... Wird ja immer peinlicher!


----------



## SwissBullet (23. April 2014)

Soll wohl ein update kommen heute: https://mobile.twitter.com/rocket2guns/status/458694927254564865


----------



## D4rkResistance (23. April 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> falls wer probleme damit hat die arma 3 spiel id anzugeben ( nicht die steam id!!!)



Da muss ich dir widersprechen. Die ID, die im Arma Profil hinterlegt ist, ist deine eigentliche Steam-ID. Das Problem ist nur, das die meisten unter Steam-ID ihren Loginnamen meinen.

Ich bin heute Abend auch wieder am Zocken denke ich. Einfach mal ins We-Are-Friendly Teamspeak kommen, da hänge ich eigentlich imemr irgendwo rum. Entweder als Polizist in den entsprechenden Beamtenchanneln oder oben in der Sofaecke.


----------



## Joselman (23. April 2014)

> 0.44.1238002014-04-18
> ETA to Stable: No current ETA, dependent on testing results
> 
> [edit] Known Issues[edit] New Throwing physics for one-handed objects
> ...



Endlich kommt das Fernglas.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (23. April 2014)

So !

Habe mir soeben auch Arma3 bestellt, was ich hier bisher so gelesen und gesehen habe insbesondere von Breaking Point, muss ich mit eigenen Augen sehen ! 

Die Standalone habe ich vor Wochen schon von meiner SSD gebannt... auch die aktuellen Changelogs reizen mich nicht es wieder zu installieren... wenn ich da lese, dass die ernsthaft immer noch neue Speisen und neue Kleidung implementieren, frag ich mich ob die den Begriff Priorität kennen 

Naja, vielleicht arbeitet ja im Hintergrund jemand an den Fahrzeugen oder Zelten oder was auch immer, aber selbst wenn es so ist - er ist zu langsam 

Für mich ist also die logische Konsequenz:
Arma3 mit Mods anschauen


----------



## efdev (23. April 2014)

wuhu endlich ein fernglas hat aber auch lange gedauert.
aber ich hab mir geschoren erst wieder SA zu spielen wenn ein fahrrad ingame ist.


----------



## D4rkResistance (23. April 2014)

Übrigens an alle, die heute Abend gegen 21 Uhr Breaking Point spielen wollten. Meine Jungs und ich haben 2 intakte Fahrzeuge (insgesamt 10 Plätze) und könnten somit garantiert noch welche von euch mitnehmen. Vorausgesetzt ihr wollt überhaupt mit nem fahrbaren Untersatz durch Altis cruisen? Viele wollen ja auch einfach blos Looten gehen. Unser Hauptaugenmerk liegt derzeit darin Zelte oder Fahrzeuge von anderen aufzuspüren und uns daran gratis zu bedienen.


----------



## henderson m. (23. April 2014)

efdev schrieb:


> geschoren erst wieder SA zu spielen wenn ein fahrrad ingame ist.


 
LOL !!! so seh ich das auch !!!


----------



## Jack77 (23. April 2014)

An alle anderen, die noch motiviert sind zu zocken... 

Posted Today, 10:38 AM

CHANGELOG:



Note: Pending final notes from the programming team.



Known Issues:

    Binoculars not functioning properly in crouch and prone states.
    Thrown objects moving at a slow frame rate during peak server load
    Crossbow damage higher than desired
    Ongoing melee balancing has zombies more resilient to body impacts. (Aim for the head)
    Accelerated Time falls out of sync after extended uptime (disabled for this update)


New:

    Actions: Melee attacks added to frying pan and cooking pot
    Actions: Recipe for bow crafting added
    Items: Dexterity of shotguns, pistols and rifles configured
    Items: Tracksuit Jackets and Russian Officer Hat configured and added to loot spawns
    Items: Binoculars configured and added to loot spawns (known issues above with this item)
    Items: Implemented Crossbow + bolts. 
    Server: Basic item bullet physics enabled (known issues tied to server performance)
    Server: New guaranteed messaging system for network traffic
    Server: New player spawn locations near Klen, Chernaya Polana, Orlovets
    Server: Accelerated Time implemented for gameservers
    Systems: 1:1 Mouse control / movement
    World: New Ash Tree model
    World: New village "Karmanovka" has been added



Fixed:

    Actions: Crafting with medical items - splints, blood bags, blood testing
    Actions: Removed force feed and force drink from epinephrine and morphine
    Actions: You can no longer turn on flashlight or defibrillator laying on the ground without battery being attached to it
    Actions: You can no longer empty magazines or ammunition boxes laying on the ground (and loose ammo)
    Actions: Burlap sack removes from head properly

    Actions: Apply defibrillator action messages

    Actions: You can catch rain holding bottle in hand only
    Actions: moved quantity manipulation and item removal directly into action on self
    Actions: added config entries to actions for single use food and drinks
    Actions: Single use food and drink items now adding to player water and energy levels
    Actions: Injection vial cannot be consumed
    Actions: Medical items related actions on other player (proper quantity handling)
    Animations: Player now can wave (F1) when unarmed or holding one-handed item with raised hands.
    Animations: playing correct footstep sounds for 2handed melee raised run, aimed rifle run
    Animations: Removed the jerky motion when sometimes equipping a weapon/item, usually at the start of eating/drinking/bandaging
    Animations: sitting with 2 handed melee should now work properly
    Animations: Fixed an issue where you would first stand up when pressing crouch in unarmed sitting pose
    Animations: Fixed an issue where you couldn't sit from unarmed prone directly.
    Animations: fixed missing rotation animation for unarmed crouched player
    Animations: Iron sights now use all 3 parameters for min, max and init zoom. Values of these params tweaked.
    Animations: Player's "naked eye" max zoom level lowered. It allows for the same max zoom as iron sights.
    Gear: Improvised courier bag and taloon backpack shows their damage state in inspect window
    Gear: Green bandage stops bleeding
    Gear: Fruits no longer show 100% label
    Gear: FNX45 red dot sight optics renamed and now requires 9V battery in order to work
    Gear: Resolved chambering issue with 22 related to stack quantity
    Gear: Tablets amount in inventory slot changed from % to pills
    World: Rocks at Ship Wreck location reworked
    Zombies: Melee attack bleed chance nerfed
    Zombies: Damage is dealt to head while kneeling


----------



## SwissBullet (23. April 2014)

Habe schon laaannnnggggeeee nicht mehr Dayz gespielt.
Aber der Arma3 Mod habe ich mir auch schon angesehen.


----------



## Dedde (23. April 2014)

Immer noch kein fps fix in Städten?


----------



## henderson m. (23. April 2014)

#dealwithit

was sollen sie fixen wenn die engine so nen schrott ist ?! 

Ist schon schlimm genug dass sie jetzt die bäume ab 100m entfernung aussehen lassen wie klopapier....


----------



## sinchilla (23. April 2014)

> Ist schon schlimm genug dass sie jetzt die bäume ab 100m entfernung aussehen lassen wie klopapier....


Ist schon schlimm genug dass sie jetzt die bäume ab 100m entfernung aussehen lassen wie _*benutztes*_ klopapier....                         

ne aber henderson hat recht. ich habe den direkten vergleich auf gleicher hardware zwischen der virtual reality engine3 (bzw. "3.5" bei dayz) & der vr 4 bei arma 3.

der unterschied ist nicht nur optisch enorm sondern auch von der performance. wenn die die engine nicht endlich mal grundlegend "sanieren" seh ich keine zukunft für dayz sa & mit

sanieren meine ich ne portierung auf die vr4 alles andere ist sinnbefreit. weil mit dieser performance hat man selbst auf aktuellen high end systemen keine freude


----------



## -Shorty- (23. April 2014)

Haha 600 Sekunden Respawn, eben einmal gekickt worden, zack 600 Sekunden. Keine Lust mehr...

PS: Dasselbe passiert auch bei Server Restart, geht mal gar nicht. Was gab es daran überhaupt zu verändern, so ein Blödsinn wieder. 
Der Meleeweapon-Nerf ist genau so schwachsinnig. Hardcorepatch ohne echten Mehrwert. Scheinbar gibt es nun auch kein Geräusch mehr beim Spawnen.
Die Thunfischdosen haben keinen Icon mehr und liegen im Stealth Mode herum. Soviel Zeit für diesen Patch und dann doch wieder nur Rotz, naja.


----------



## Dedde (23. April 2014)

600sek warten?  Toll. Man wird ja nicht selten gekickt oder verliert die Verbindung. .. ist der crossbow ne nebenwaffe? Weil wenn er sen hauptslot belegt wäre es wohl eine schlechte Wahl


----------



## -Shorty- (23. April 2014)

Er belegt einen Hauptslot macht aber im Moment offenbar mehr Schaden als gewollt und ist lautlos. Daher taktisch nicht die schlechteste Wahl. Blöd nur erstmal Pfeile zu finden, bedingt durch Form und Farbe extrem leicht zu übersehen. So ganz hab ich auch nicht gesehen wieviele Pfeile ich besessen hab. Hab 2 mal einen Pfeil gefunden und dann gut 10 oder 12 mal schießen können. Dannach lagen die 2 Pfeile wie vorher im Inventar, war kein Unterschied zu sehen. Also vermutlich kann man pro gefundenen Pfeil 5-6mal schießen, dann ist er "alle". Wieder einsammeln geht leider nicht.

Hat sich mal jemand die 1911 angesehen? Dort hat das Magazin nen Bug sowohl im Inventar als auch Ingame steht das Magazin etwas deplaziert ab.
Irgendwie war die Version vorher "runder", frag mich eh was die experimentelle Version soll wenn die Bugs von da dieselben sind wie in der Stable.

PS: Das beste am Crossbow ist die Bemalung, die mich irgendwie mehr an alte Wohnzimmertapete als Camouflage errinnert und kann natürlich nicht umlackiert werden.


----------



## Dedde (23. April 2014)

Ja ok. Ist eben wie ne sniper kann ich mir vorstellen. Man kann ja noch ne gute Pistole mit einpacken.  Welche visiere gibt's für den crossbow?  Starker bulletdrop?


----------



## -Shorty- (23. April 2014)

Du gleich wieder^^ was meinste wie lange ich die Flutsche behalten hab nachdem ich nie wusste, wieviel Schuss ich noch hab^^
Visiere weiß ich nicht, glaubs aber nicht. Zum Rest wie gesagt noch keine Erkenntnisse, war allein unterwegs, da ist der Crossbow ohne Pfeile schnell gegen ne Mosin getauscht. War bis dahin der Meinung die Pfeile wieder einsammeln zu können, geht nicht und damit keine Option für mich.

Ich bin langsam auch der Meinung, bei der Anzahl von Loot wäre es durchaus sinnvoll diesen an festen Plätzen spawnen zu lassen. Zumal die hälfte der Häuser eh völlig ohne Loot ist. Oder wenigstens feste Lootplätze für Muni, Pfeile und Nahrung. Weil es so fürn Popo ist mit ner Waffe rum zu rennen und dann 4 Ortschaften lang weder Muni noch ne Meele Weapon findet. Und jetzt kommen noch mehr Items dazu, das macht die Chance noch geringer zu finden was man braucht. Dafür hat man dann tonnenweise 22er Munition ohne Waffe... Und an den Airfields geben sich die Leute die Klinke in die Hand, warum, weil der Loot dort eben relativ "fest" ist. Geht ja keiner wegen Obst oder Meleeweapons da hin.


----------



## Dedde (23. April 2014)

Naja wenn kein loot zu finden ist wechsel ich den server. Äxte findet man eig recht fix. Wie gesagt wenn loot schon weg ist, ist es sinnlos weiter zu zocken


----------



## MrSniperPhil (23. April 2014)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Übrigens an alle, die heute Abend gegen 21 Uhr Breaking Point spielen wollten. Meine Jungs und ich haben 2 intakte Fahrzeuge (insgesamt 10 Plätze) und könnten somit garantiert noch welche von euch mitnehmen. Vorausgesetzt ihr wollt überhaupt mit nem fahrbaren Untersatz durch Altis cruisen? Viele wollen ja auch einfach blos Looten gehen. Unser Hauptaugenmerk liegt derzeit darin Zelte oder Fahrzeuge von anderen aufzuspüren und uns daran gratis zu bedienen.


 
EXLX-TS? Ich wäre dabei (nach langer Zeit mal wieder  )


----------



## -Shorty- (23. April 2014)

Dedde schrieb:


> Naja wenn kein loot zu finden ist wechsel ich den server. Äxte findet man eig recht fix. Wie gesagt wenn loot schon weg ist, ist es sinnlos weiter zu zocken


 
Ach, das der Loot weg ist siehste aber erst nachdem du bereits gesucht hast. Fix den Server wechseln ist bei 600 Sek eigentlich auch sinnlos.

Wäre die Respawn Zeit für den Loot ähnlich hoch wärs ja egal aber so jetzt ists Kacke.


PS: MAL NEN BREAKING POINT THREAD MACHEN LEUTE.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (23. April 2014)

Die Wartezeit nach einem Kick ist so absurd, ohne Worte  Natürlich will man damit verstärkt das Server-Hopping unterbinden, aber DAS ist doch nicht mehr feierlich...

Auch nervig: wenn man auf "beenden" klickt, dauert es nun ewig lange, bis das Spiel beendet wird und man auf den Desktop kommt.
Die nun viel weiter entfernten Visiere beim Zielen wirken sehr befremdlich - beim CompM2 oder RDS-Visier kann man jetzt ranzoomen, total unnötig...

Die wirklich gute Neuerung ist die 1:1-Maussteuerung.


----------



## henderson m. (24. April 2014)

lol bac to basics 1:1 maussteuerung

Oh Dayz sa oh dayz sa....manchmal wünscht ich mir du wärst als final rausgekommen um 19,99 € und es hätte nie einen weiteren patch gegeben...wir hatten 200 stunden spas miteinander - aber leider sieht es so aus als ob dich dein erschaffer zu grabe trägt....


----------



## Shicehaufen (24. April 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> lol bac to basics 1:1 maussteuerung  Oh Dayz sa oh dayz sa....manchmal wünscht ich mir du wärst als final rausgekommen um 19,99 € und es hätte nie einen weiteren patch gegeben...wir hatten 200 stunden spas miteinander - aber leider sieht es so aus als ob dich dein erschaffer zu grabe trägt....



Schade!

Amen


----------



## -Shorty- (24. April 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> lol bac to basics 1:1 maussteuerung
> 
> Oh Dayz sa oh dayz sa....manchmal wünscht ich mir du wärst als final rausgekommen um 19,99 € und es hätte nie einen weiteren patch gegeben...wir hatten 200 stunden spas miteinander - aber leider sieht es so aus als ob dich dein erschaffer zu grabe trägt....


 
Aber die Kirche mal im Dorf lassen, die meisten hier dürften bereits über 100h auf dem Konto haben und Spaß ist in nem Survival Game ja eh sehr subjektiv. 
Aber ich stimme zu, es ist soviel Potential in der Standalone erkennen doch irgendwie liegt alles brach und man fragt sich mit welchem Patch Schnürsenkel kommen... 
Dazu die grottige Perfomance, unzählige Bugs und zu guter Letzt auch wieder reichlich Cheater, schade. 
Das bissl Lagerfeuer und Kochen zieht doch nur noch wenn man vorher lieber Ponnyhof gespielt hat. Schade ums Game.


----------



## borni (24. April 2014)

Ich finde sie sollten lieber mal die Chars Servergebunden machen. Dann ist das Serverhopping gleich vorbei! Wer den Server wechselt weil der Server auf dem er grade ist, leer ist, der muss eben neu anfangen mit looten. Pech.


----------



## efdev (24. April 2014)

jup sobald loot respawn drin ist wird es wahrscheinlich/hoffentlich auch private hives geben dann sind einige nervige probleme gelöst und dieser anti server hopper kram wird unnötig.


----------



## -Shorty- (24. April 2014)

Wäre auch nicht schlecht, nur schwankt das Angebot an Server momentan noch zu stark.

Hätte aber auch sein Reiz immer mal wieder woanderss von Null zu beginnen ohne seinen "wichtigen" Char zu verlieren.
Zusätzlich lernt man irgendwann auch die Stammuser vom Server kennen und es würden sich Communities von ganz allein Entwickeln.

Schöne Vorstellung eigentlich.


----------



## efdev (24. April 2014)

war ja bisher bei der mod auch so ach ich errinnere mich noch an origin und epoch da kannte man seine pappenheimer noch.


----------



## Learcor (24. April 2014)

Kommt mir das nur vor oder hat man seit dem Update ein trüberes Bild als zuvor?


----------



## -Shorty- (25. April 2014)

Haste wieder am Desinfektionsmittel genippt? 
Kann ich noch nicht sagen, hab noch kein Vergleich.


----------



## henderson m. (25. April 2014)

die frage ist wer kauft sich beim aktuellen status des spiels nen relativ teuren server?!

da werden sich die relevanten private hives wohl auch in grenzen halten


----------



## Hardwarelappen (26. April 2014)

Ich sage DayZ ist schon längst als eingestampft besiegelt worden (also bei Bohemia I...) und die bringen jetzt nurnoch die nötigsten Häppchen raus, damit sie noch ein wenig Geld kriegen. Weil so wenig dürfte nicht passieren, wenn da tatsächlich dran gearbeitet wird.


----------



## Jack77 (26. April 2014)

Gibts hier noch welche die trotzdem zocken? 

Würd mich mal interessieren wie die neue Armbrust so ist, ich hab schon ein paar gefunden, allerdings noch keine Bolzen.
Und war schon jemand in der neuen City?


----------



## Learcor (26. April 2014)

Ich zocks noch. ^^
Die Armbrust ist eigentlich ganz nice, nur etwas doof, dass abgeschossene Bolzen nicht wieder aufgesammelt werden. Achja und jeder Bolzen braucht einen eigenen Slot im Inventar...


----------



## Jack77 (26. April 2014)

ist sie denn auch so lautlos das man damit Zombis abschießen kann, ohne das man gleich alle anderen an der Backe hat?


----------



## henderson m. (26. April 2014)

Ne das haben sie wahrscheinlich noch nicht renprogrammiert, so wie auch schalldaempfer noch "laut" sind...
Nen armbrust schuss ist wahrscheinlich so laut wie nen m4 schuss.
Gibts eigentlich noch den schuss abfeuerungs sound wenn man mit der axt gegen die wand schlagt???


----------



## Jack77 (26. April 2014)

kein Plan, mach ich so selten....


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (27. April 2014)

Sooo... ArmA 3 installiert, Breaking Point installiert und los gehts 

Jemand online, der Lust hat mir beim Einstieg in Breaking Point beizustehen ?

Bin im Arma 3 Channel des PCGH-TS-Servers


----------



## Crush182 (27. April 2014)

Um diese Uhrzeit? 

Heute Nachmittag wäre ich dabei... 

Ich habe mich die letzten Tage ein bisschen in die Steuerung eingearbeitet und denke, ich kann
"mich" (totaler arma 3 noob  ) euch jetzt an tun.

(Es gibt übrigens auch einen Arma 3 Thread.... vllt. sollte man alles was damit zu tun hat dorthin verlegen, oder?  )
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/arma/158901-sammelthread-arma-3-a.html


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (27. April 2014)

Crush182 schrieb:


> Um diese Uhrzeit?
> 
> Heute Nachmittag wäre ich dabei...
> 
> ...


 

Jo, um diese Uhrzeit... Heute Nachmittag ab 4 kommt die Madame, daher muss ich die Zeit vorher nutzen 

Nen Breaking Point Thread gibts wohl noch nicht... will den nicht jemand aufmachen ?


----------



## MrSniperPhil (27. April 2014)

Welchen PCGH-TS meinst du denn?
Ich würde jetz n bischen zocken.

EDIT: Hab dich gefunden


----------



## Crush182 (27. April 2014)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Nen Breaking Point Thread gibts wohl noch nicht... will den nicht jemand aufmachen ?



Er ist da: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/arma/330897-sammelthread-arma-3-breaking-point.html

Noch ist es eine Rohfassung -aber immerhin ein Anfang 

Also Leute... auf gehts, damit wir noch weitere Infos zusammen bekommen und einen schönen Thread daraus machen


----------



## Shicehaufen (28. April 2014)

Hier mal ne nette Info gefunden...

Developers debated internally these issues earlier this year, and decided that activity like replacing the renderer and looking at 64-bit, multi-core, etc… while not “exciting” in terms of gameplay, is the only way for them to secure the future.

An example, work has commenced on replacing the renderer. This could take quite a bit of time this year, but at the very least would result in a complete rewrite of how the scene is managed on the client: solving issues like FPS slowdown in cities and greatly improving client performance. At best it could result in DX10/11 (+opengl + ports), which gives better performance (especially on better cards) and provides great options in the future for artists and graphics programmers to write new shaders.

Quelle: http://www.dayztv.com/standalone/dayz-standalone-april-update-patch-changelog/

Interessanter Artikel was demnächst passiert.


----------



## X2theZ (28. April 2014)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> ...replacing the renderer ... is the only way for them to secure the future.


 
MEINE FRESSE!!! dass man das noch erleben darf! wer hat denen die info endlich mit einem hammer eingebläut?

danke für die info haufen

für meine begriffe ist damit die chance, dass aus der sa noch was wird, von 0,0% auf 0,1% gestiegen...


----------



## cap82 (28. April 2014)

Das is jetz echt mal ne News.. Bin ja ma gespannt was da kommt.


----------



## jokeks (28. April 2014)

Warum macht seit dem neuen Update die hand mehr schaden als die fierfighteraxt? 
Jetzt sind Zobies ja doch noch zu einem kleinen problem geworden.


----------



## Shicehaufen (28. April 2014)

jokeks schrieb:


> Warum macht seit dem neuen Update die hand mehr schaden als die fierfighteraxt? Jetzt sind Zobies ja doch noch zu einem kleinen problem geworden.



Ich denke das hängt mit der "Aim-for-the-Head" Philosophie zusammen und das ist mit Fäusten besser zu erreichen als mit der dämlich axt die diagonal nach Links unten haut.


----------



## Snooze1988 (30. April 2014)

Also die Zombies machen es jetzt unmöglich alleine zu spielen. Hat man mal mehr als zwei am Hals und dabei noch keine Waffe zur Hand (Bambi) braucht man ja selbst mit der Axt ewig bis die umfallen. Gut finde ich aber das die Zombies jetzt endlich die Treppen nutzen können. Findet ihr das die Zombies jetzt zu stark sind?


----------



## mist3r89 (30. April 2014)

Snooze1988 schrieb:


> Also die Zombies machen es jetzt unmöglich alleine zu spielen. Hat man mal mehr als zwei am Hals und dabei noch keine Waffe zur Hand (Bambi) braucht man ja selbst mit der Axt ewig bis die umfallen. Gut finde ich aber das die Zombies jetzt endlich die Treppen nutzen können. Findet ihr das die Zombies jetzt zu stark sind?


 
Auf jeden Fall... Sie sind unnatürlich schnell, sie leben ziemlich lange selbst mit der Feuerwehraxt und der Killer: Sie können durch Wände laufen!


----------



## Special_Flo (30. April 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall... Sie sind unnatürlich schnell, sie leben ziemlich lange selbst mit der Feuerwehraxt und der Killer: Sie können durch Wände laufen!



So sehe ich das auch... the imba Zombies haben wa nu... extrem schnell , extrem Robust , und Ghosty  da stimmt was nicht.. 
Entweder nix Ghosty mehr oder weniger robust oder langsamer... 
oder neh waffe die wieder one hit ist für die zombies

mfg Flo


----------



## Shicehaufen (1. Mai 2014)

Ich hab grad die letzten patchnotes nicht zur Hand. Kann mir mal jemand sagen ob man jetzt schon Feuerstellen bauen kann?


----------



## InGoodFaith (1. Mai 2014)

Gibt es jemanden, der gerade etwas DayZ daddeln möchte?


----------



## -Fux- (7. Mai 2014)

Pünktlich bei 1337 likes stirbt der Thread aus


----------



## henderson m. (7. Mai 2014)

Das ging doch ziemlich schnell würd ich sagen. Kommt mir fast so vor wie von einem auf den anderen tag....


----------



## efdev (7. Mai 2014)

ach wenn es wieder ein paar interessante neue sachen ingame gibt kommt hier auch wieder leben rein, spätestens wenn alle zwei seiten gefragt wird wie man ein feuer macht.


----------



## mist3r89 (7. Mai 2014)

naja ich denke da war mal halt ne ziemlich grosse Gruppe, und viele haben aufgehört oder gerade keine Zeit und Lust usw.... Wir warten wohl alle gespannt, auf weitere Updates

Vorgestern hatte ich meinen XBOW mit 3 Pfeile gefunden^^ Hab die verschossen und dann wieder die Mosin genommen^^ wenn man sich selbst nicht Pfeile schnitzen kann, total unnütz, da 1. jeder Pfeil ein Inventar Platz braucht ??? und 2. ist der Pfeil nach einem Schuss weg. kannst ihn auch nciht wieder sammeln oder so...

Auf 2-3 Server auf die ich war, waren keine Zombies mehr vorhanden *Betriebsferien?*


----------



## efdev (7. Mai 2014)

mist3r 

soweit ich das gesehen habe kann man die verschossenen pfeile wieder aufsammeln.


----------



## Learcor (7. Mai 2014)

efdev schrieb:


> soweit ich das gesehen habe kann man die verschossenen pfeile wieder aufsammeln.



Das hab ich aber auch ander in Erinnerung. Zumindest der Zombie, den ich mit Pfeilen getötet habe, hatte anschließend keine Pfeile im Inventar oder umsich liegen...


----------



## borni (7. Mai 2014)

Verschossene Pfeile kann man aufsammeln und es gibt einen Halfter für die Pfeile.


----------



## mist3r89 (7. Mai 2014)

borni schrieb:


> Verschossene Pfeile kann man aufsammeln und es gibt einen Halfter für die Pfeile.


 
ok hatte meine in einer Wand verballert damit ich sie wieder finden würde, aber da waren keine^^


----------



## henderson m. (7. Mai 2014)

kann man sich damit in das knie schiesen? wenn nicht voll unrealistisch !!!!!!


----------



## cap82 (7. Mai 2014)

Jepp, Köcher gibt es, hab einen gefunden vor ein paar Tagen. Allerdings weiß ich  nicht wieviele Pfeile rein gehen, weil ich davon noch keine hab.


----------



## Jack77 (8. Mai 2014)

pro Köcher 5 Pfeile, aber irgendwie war bei mir gestern das ganze Teil noch verbuggt.
Nachladen funktionierte nicht richtig und ich konnte den Köcher nicht mit neuen Pfeilen füllen.
(Ich hab auch keinen der verballerten Pfeile wieder gefunden)

@mist3r89: hat gestern mal wieder Bock gemacht, heute werd ichs nicht schaffen, aber vllt. können wir ja morgen nochmal was starten.
wär natürlich auch richtig cool wenn mewkew mit am Start ist


----------



## mist3r89 (8. Mai 2014)

ja sicher Morgen müsste klappen, vielleicht kann der Basti und Serge auch  können wir das Airfield wiede rrocken^^


----------



## borni (8. Mai 2014)

Jack77 schrieb:


> pro Köcher 5 Pfeile, aber irgendwie war bei mir gestern das ganze Teil noch verbuggt.
> Nachladen funktionierte nicht richtig und ich konnte den Köcher nicht mit neuen Pfeilen füllen.
> (Ich hab auch keinen der verballerten Pfeile wieder gefunden)
> 
> ...


 
Köcher in den Rucksack ziehen, bestücken und wieder zurück, dann sollte es gehen!


----------



## Jack77 (9. Mai 2014)

borni schrieb:


> Köcher in den Rucksack ziehen, bestücken und wieder zurück, dann sollte es gehen!


 
jo, funktioniert jetzt auch.
war n komischer bug, der Köcher war im Inventar, der gleiche lag aber auch (trotz aufheben) noch auf dem Boden und jedesmal wenn ich die Pfeilanzahl im Inventarköcher verändert habe, hat sich auch die Anzahl der Pfeile im Köcher auf dem Boden verändert. (und umgekehrt)

Also Armbrust ist irgendwie ganz cool, (auch Körpertreffer bei anderen Playern sind onehits) und bevor man ohne Waffe rumläuft würde ich sie auch wieder nehmen, aber sobald ich eine Mosin, SKS etc. finde tausche ich sie aus....


----------



## lol2k (11. Mai 2014)

Danke eines Glitches ist momentan perfektes Snipern möglich. Die Funktionsweise ist laut PC Games recht simpel:

"_Mittels Taste hält euer Held ihr bei der Nutzung des  Scharfschützengewehrs in DayZ die Luft an. Dabei wackelt das  Sniper-Gewehr trotzdem weiter ein klein wenig hin und her. Mittels  Glitch in DayZ lässt sich allerdings eine perfekt ruhige Stellung beim  Snipern erreichen. Dafür begebt ihr euch in die Einstellungen für die  Steuerung in DayZ. In den Einstellungen für die Tastenbelegung legt ihr  nun drei Tasten für das Anhalten des Atems fest. Wollt ihr nun in  DayZ Standalone perfekt Snipern, so drückt ihr alle drei Tasten zum  Anhalten des Atems. Der Effekt scheint sich in DayZ während des Zielens  mit dem Sniper-Gewehr zu addieren_."

Im nachfolgenden Video zeigt der Spieler "Silo" wie das Ganze ingame aussieht:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYE_J3hAUlc

Quelle


----------



## Contor (12. Mai 2014)

Die SKS ist im Nahkampf aber sowas von schlecht,.. vor allem mit PU Scope. Ich werde jetzt mal auf die Armbrust umsteigen und mich mal damit versuchen.


----------



## borni (12. Mai 2014)

lol2k schrieb:
			
		

> Dank eines Glitches...



Jo super! Und jetzt bitte noch ein Link für kostenlose Cheats!

Könnte ich kotzen wenn ich solche Posts lese und dann noch PC Games als Quelle!


----------



## efdev (12. Mai 2014)

alter stell dich mal an das ist von PCG das haben schon viel mehr gelesen haben als es hier überhaupt der fall ist und glitches/bugs sprechen sich sowieso wie ein lauffeuer rum.


----------



## borni (12. Mai 2014)

Ja das ist ja das traurige... das PCG noch Anleitung zum Glitchen gibt. Das Spiel hat doch nun schon genug davon die schon jeder kennt. Und es ist klar das viele es auch machen... schließlich machen andere es ja auch... ne??? Aber ob das dem Spiel wirklich im Moment so gut tut?
Ich hätte mir es jedenfalls verkniffen es noch weiter zu verbreiten...


----------



## X2theZ (12. Mai 2014)

man kanns aber auch so sehen:is ja nach wie vor eine alpha. also sollen alle bugs/glitches etc. gemeldet werden, damit die entwickler nachbessern können.von da her passt das grundsätzlich aufzeigen dieses speziellen ja auch.aber es wird irgendwie falsch "verkauft" in den news. und da bin ich schon grundsätzlich bei dir borni. glitches muss man nicht auf druck weiter verbreiten.


----------



## efdev (12. Mai 2014)

je mehr der glitch verbreitung findet umso schneller wird er auch gefixt zumal es sich nach einem simplen problem anhört.
zudem ist das nicht unbedingt so schlimm gibt genug die treffen trotzdem nichts durch das bisschen gewackel muss man nur etwas länger warten.


----------



## Contor (12. Mai 2014)

ich finde es auch in Ordnung das die Glitches und Bugs publik gemacht werden
es soll ja schließlich gefixt werden und ob man die Bugs ausnutzt um sich Vorteile zu verschaffen oder nicht ist jedem selbst überlassen
außerdem ist es eine ALpha und da ist sowas eigentlich ganz normal


----------



## borni (12. Mai 2014)

Wenn man einen Glitch findet könnte man aber auch einfach ein Video machen und es an die Entwickler weiter leiten. Im offiziellen Forum kann man sein Feedback abgeben. Zusätzlich könnte man auf anderen Seiten erwähnen das der Glitch existiert ohne genau zu verraten wie er funktioniert. Es gibt genug die es eh raus finden, man muss es aber nicht noch einfacher für Glitcher machen!


----------



## efdev (12. Mai 2014)

@borni 
außerdem was wir glaube alle nicht beachtet haben es bringt Klicks das ist bestimmt auch ein nicht unwichtiger faktor für so eine news.


----------



## lol2k (12. Mai 2014)

borni schrieb:


> Jo super! Und jetzt bitte noch ein Link für kostenlose Cheats!
> 
> Könnte ich kotzen wenn ich solche Posts lese und dann noch PC Games als Quelle!


 
Nun, das kann man so sehen. 
Oder man verschiebt die Perspektive und begründet eine Verbreitung damit, dass der Druck auf BI somit wächst und sie in Zugzwang geraten, dies mit dem kommenden Patch gleich zu korrigieren.
Und zum anderen ist es jedem selbst überlassen, diese 3 Tasten zu belegen und dies zu nutzen. Mir wäre das persönlich zu umständlich. Außerdem dürfte dieses Video dann auch rückwirkend den ein oder anderen Kill erklären. 
Wie gesagt, eine Exklusivität in Sachen Informationsstand zum Bug macht es nicht besser. Weder für das Spiel, noch für uns.


----------



## borni (12. Mai 2014)

Naja ganz ehrlich... der Druck auf BI dürfte eh schon groß genug sein, wenn man sich mal anguckt wie wenig doch seit erscheinen der Aplha passiert ist. Ich bin sehr pessimistisch was die Fertigstellung von DayZ angeht. Wir werden ja sehen wann dieser Bug gefixt wird!


----------



## lol2k (12. Mai 2014)

borni schrieb:


> Naja ganz ehrlich... der Druck auf BI dürfte eh schon groß genug sein, wenn man sich mal anguckt wie wenig doch seit erscheinen der Aplha passiert ist. Ich bin sehr pessimistisch was die Fertigstellung von DayZ angeht. Wir werden ja sehen wann dieser Bug gefixt wird!



Das Geld von über 1 Million Exemplaren ist drin, BI braucht sich daher nur noch Gedanken um die Fertigstellung zu machen - und die dauert bekanntlich länger als erwartet. So ist das nunmal, wenn man eine Alpha von Anfang an mitverfolgt. 
Was glaubst du was jahrelang hinter den Kulissen zig anderer Games passiert, bevor wir überhaupt mal den ersten Trailer oder Gameplay zu sehen bekommen? 
Ich muss sagen, dass dieser Bug noch recht harmlos ist im Vergleich zu den Bugs aus Mod-Zeiten. Auch gibt es in meinen Augen momentan Baustellen, auf die BI sich ernsthaft konzentieren sollte. Die schlechte Performance, die unausgereifte KI der Zombies, sowie Glitches durch Wänd stellen für mich ein großes Problem dar.


----------



## mist3r89 (12. Mai 2014)

ja die für zombies unsichtbare Wände und natürlich Fahrzeuge!


----------



## henderson m. (12. Mai 2014)

borni schrieb:


> Wenn man einen Glitch findet könnte man aber auch einfach ein Video machen und es an die Entwickler weiter leiten. Im offiziellen Forum kann man sein Feedback abgeben. Zusätzlich könnte man auf anderen Seiten erwähnen das der Glitch existiert ohne genau zu verraten wie er funktioniert. Es gibt genug die es eh raus finden, man muss es aber nicht noch einfacher für Glitcher machen!



du siehst das alles ziemlich durch die rosa brille. Ist zwar eine knuffig vorstellung von der Spielewelt aber so läufts ja mal absolut nicht. Solange die Artificial Hacker mich durch Wände quer durch die ganze Map killen, juckt es mich doch genau gar net wenn jemand nen Video postet wie man die Luft beim snipen länger anhalten kann - rofl.
Selbst wenn sein Crosshair gar net wackelt wie in cs 1.6 trifft er mich doch sowieso net. Who cares.
Es gab Zeiten da haben wir uns in der Kirche 8 full equipped M4 + Mosins incl LRS geduped und haben uns dabei einen abgelacht...

LG


----------



## Shicehaufen (12. Mai 2014)

Da muss man aber auch sagen das wir davon ein vid gemacht haben und dieses auf Youtube zu finden ist. Vieleicht ist genau diese Art der Bekanntmachung der Grund dass es nun nicht mehr möglich ist.


----------



## borni (12. Mai 2014)

Man kann doch ganze Chars immer noch duplizieren. Ist mir erst vor ein paar Tagen passiert nachdem ich einen Disconnect hatte. Und ich seh es sicher durch keine rosarote Brille. Nur trägt jeder shared Glitch nunmal dazu bei das er mehr genutzt wird, vielleicht von Usern die eher nicht dazu neigen zu cheaten oder sich Hacks zu kaufen, eben weil er so bekannt ist und es doch "jeder" macht. Und das traurige ist eben das gerade PCG das noch verbreitet. Sicher ist es eine kleine Sache verglichen mit den anderen Bugs und Glitches, oder gar Cheats im Game, blöd find ich es trotzdem!


----------



## Contor (13. Mai 2014)

@henderson m. 
du hast vollkommen recht dieser BUG ist harmlos im vergleich zu anderen und es ist und bleibt ne alpha. Wer da kein Bock drauf hat spielt halt erst nach release. Jedesmal wenn du das Spiel startest wirst du darauf hingewiesen und bestätigst mit "I Understand" also nicht nur heulen sondern die bugs auf der Website posten und helfen das spiel zu beenden.


----------



## Jack77 (14. Mai 2014)

@Mist3r & Co.: Wir heute so ab 20:30 Uhr im Dayz-Land, wenn ihr Lust habt


----------



## mist3r89 (14. Mai 2014)

Jack77 schrieb:


> @Mist3r & Co.: Wir heute so ab 20:30 Uhr im Dayz-Land, wenn ihr Lust habt


 
jo wieso nicht bin beim Schiff gespawnt, also ziemlich nah könnt ja nach norden kommen, dann machen wir swetlo die neue und das airstrip


----------



## Gast1668381003 (15. Mai 2014)

Also im Normalfall besteht der Arbeitstag aus 8,5 oder 9 Stunden, davon 30 bzw. 60 Minuten Mittagspause. 

Bei Bohemia ist es scheinbar umgekehrt: 30-60 Minuten arbeiten und 7,5-8 Std. Pause  
Oder gab es von den Entwicklern in den letzten Tagen ein nennenswertes Lebenszeichen ? Verbringt der Entwickler die nächsten drölfhundert Wochen damit, DayZ auf die Arma 3-Engine zu portieren ? Wird nochmal in diesem Leben an der Zombie-K.I. und deren _nicht vorhandener_ Kollisionsabfrage gearbeitet ? Hat sich diese Glitch/Bug-Orgie tatsächlich 2 Mio. Mal verkauft ?


----------



## Shyn (15. Mai 2014)

Wenn Sie's portieren würden, würde ich auch drölf Wochen warten. Und nochmal drölf, für ein funktionierenden Netcode, denn der ist in ArmA 3 nicht wirklich besser


----------



## DrDii3t (15. Mai 2014)

Wobei ist BI nicht nur das Studio von Arma, dass die Engine nur freigibt? Ich meine mal gehört zu haben,  das Dean Hall fast jm alleingang an DayZ arbeitet. Falls er das tut...
Ich weiß es aber auch nicht genau, habe es bloß mal gehört.


----------



## X2theZ (15. Mai 2014)

also so wie ich das verstanden hab, arbeitet dean mit einer kleinen projektgruppe (wieviel mitarbeiter auch immer klein bedeuten mag) UNTER der leitung von BI.
es war ja auch damals bei der news, dass sich hall ende des jahres nach australien absetzen will, um dort ein eigenes studio zu gründen, die rede davon, dass 
es hall nicht schmeckt, dass er bei der entwicklung von dayz von BI so unter druck gesetzt wird.

welches ende die story von der entwicklung von dayz nehmen wird, kann einfach keiner sagen.
was aber gewiss ist, dass man viel tee braucht - zwecks warten


----------



## Contor (15. Mai 2014)

ich habe mittlerweile das dumme Gefühl, das es niemals fertig werden wird...
Ich verstehe halt nicht warum es so lange dauert? Warum bedient man sich nicht der Engine aus Arma 3 ? 
Vor allem hat man ja schon das Entwicklerteam verdoppelt. 
Es gibt ja nun schon eine Mod basierend auf Arma 3 die mit wesentlich weniger Entwicklern auskommt und schon fast an die DayZ Standalone rannkommt.


----------



## mist3r89 (15. Mai 2014)

ach was natürlich wird die fertig, und die Standalone wird super! Habe glaube noch nie ein Spiel so lange gesuchtet wie dayZ.
Es hat viele Fehler, viele Tücken und Bugs, nervige Kleinigkeiten die man lösen könnte. Aber das Spielerlebnis ist einfach Super!

Gestern ABend wieder Top Action gehabt!!!


----------



## Contor (15. Mai 2014)

ja da hast du vollkommen recht das Spielerlebnis ist einfach unschlagbar. Und das Game hat auch so viel Potential aber es dauert einfach zu lange und ich verstehe nicht warum. Die haben schon millionen damit verdient und bekommen es nicht gebacken.


----------



## henderson m. (15. Mai 2014)

nicht vergessen jeden Tag um 13:37 schlägt meine Stunde!


----------



## Jack77 (15. Mai 2014)

@mis3er yo, gestern war funny 
Flughafen Aktion ist immer gut. Demnächst müssen wir dort aber nochmal looten, ich würd gern mal so bestimmte Zubehörteile für die m4 suchen, die sollen die Präzision so verbessern, das sie kaum noch streut und recht genau schießt.

@contor, sehe es doch mal so: je länger es dauert, umso länger können wir uns über neue Inhalte freuen die nach und nach reingepacht werden, hat doch auch was gutes


----------



## Gast1668381003 (15. Mai 2014)

Jack77 schrieb:


> ich würd gern mal so bestimmte Zubehörteile für die m4 suchen, die sollen die Präzision so verbessern, das sie kaum noch streut und recht genau schießt.



Dafür brauchst du "Buttstock MP" und "Handguard MP", wobei Buttstock die beste Wirkung hat. Im Vollautomatischen Feuermodus streut sie allerdings trotzdem, deswegen am besten immer auf Halbautomatik switchen.
Spielt ihr Regular oder HC ?


----------



## mist3r89 (15. Mai 2014)

Regular


----------



## lol2k (15. Mai 2014)

Contor schrieb:


> ich habe mittlerweile das dumme Gefühl, das es niemals fertig werden wird...
> Ich verstehe halt nicht warum es so lange dauert? Warum bedient man sich nicht der Engine aus Arma 3 ?



Du begleitest ein Spiel von Beginn an (Alpha Phase) und wunderst dich, dass es scheinbar "niemals" fertig wird? 
Ich stelle in letzter Zeit immer häufiger fest, wie viele User Alpha-Versionen von Spielen kaufen und dann davon ausgehen, dass sie binnen 6-12 Monaten ein fertiges Spiel vorfinden. Na ihr seid ja Optimisten! 
Habt ihr euch mal gefragt warum sich große Titel wie GTA, The Witcher, Dragon Age, Watch Dogs etc. pp über so viele Jahre in der Entwicklung befinden und bis wenige Monate vor dem Release nicht mehr als ein Promo-Trailer zu existieren scheint? Ihr würdet Augen machen, wenn ihr sehen könntet, was hinter den Kulissen abläuft. Aber als langjähriger Spieler ist man es i.d.R. gewohnt, halbwegs fertige Spiele zu kaufen. 

Es muss endlich ein Umdenken stattfinden! 
Ein Spiel von Anfang an zu begleiten, kann faszinierend wirken, sich aber anfühlen wie der Jakobsweg. Es ist eine sehr lange Reise mit vielen Hindernissen und Wendungen. Scheinbar geht einigen Spielern dabei früher die Luft aus als den Entwicklern.


----------



## Contor (16. Mai 2014)

ja soll endlich fertig werden,.... es ist so ja schon endgeil, was erst wenn es fertig ist oO


----------



## Jack77 (16. Mai 2014)

Nightlight schrieb:


> Dafür brauchst du "Buttstock MP" und "Handguard MP", wobei Buttstock die beste Wirkung hat. Im Vollautomatischen Feuermodus streut sie allerdings trotzdem, deswegen am besten immer auf Halbautomatik switchen.
> Spielt ihr Regular oder HC ?



Ah ok thx 
Ich wusste gar nicht das ich den Feuermodus einstellen kann, kann man sich da ne Taste belegen? O.o
Dachte immer 1x linke Maustaste ist Einzelschuss, und Dauerfeuer halt einfach öfter drücken.

Heute so gegen 20:00 Uhr sind Chris und ich am Start, wenn du auch Lust hast sag Bescheid 
zusammen spielen wir immer regular (da sind wir am großen Airfield) zum alleine zocken hab ich aber auch n hc char
Steam: Lucky Luke 77


----------



## MezZo_Mix (17. Mai 2014)

Wie hübsch DayZ doch sein kann abgesehen von der Krassen Performance 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (18. Mai 2014)

added mich auf Steam "[PCGHX]DerSitzRiese"


----------



## InGoodFaith (19. Mai 2014)

Ich habe z.Z. leider das Problem, dass mein Spiel ständing abstürzt..
Ich besitze eine r9 290, liegt es daran?
Bzw. hat jemand auch solche Probleme?


----------



## Gast1668381003 (20. Mai 2014)

Na _endlich_ mal wieder ein paar neue Infos:  DAYZ

Das Modell vom mehrstöckigen Gebäude sieht phänomenal gut aus - hoffentlich so in Zukunft auch im Spiel zu sehen


----------



## kero81 (20. Mai 2014)

Gestern nach 2 monaten mal wieder runtergeladen und angespielt. Sooo viel ist ja noch nicht passiert... Man hört immernoch zombiehayen und munitionsgeräusche. Also ich glaub echt das dauert noch riiiiiiiichtig lange bis das mal fertig wird, wenn überhaupt.

Wie seht ihr das denn so?! Glaubt ibr auch das wenn H1Z1 und die anderen klone  raus kommen,  Dayz immer mehr in den hintergrund rückt?


----------



## Monsjo (20. Mai 2014)

Ich finde die bisherigen Klone alle schlechter als das Original. 
Und die Bugs hatte ich bis jetzt nicht, aber mein Freund schon, dann muss man immer jedes Haus durchsuchen, weil er gehört Hat wie jemand nachlädt.


----------



## Contor (20. Mai 2014)

H1Z1 könnte wirklich eine richtig gute alternative werden. Aber trotzdem ist und bleibt Dayz der führende Part in sachen survival. Die restlichen konnten es bisher auch nicht in den hintergrund rücken.


----------



## efdev (20. Mai 2014)

ich glaube nicht das irgend ein klon das feeling von dayz einfangen kann.


----------



## mist3r89 (20. Mai 2014)

kero81 schrieb:


> Gestern nach 2 monaten mal wieder runtergeladen und angespielt. Sooo viel ist ja noch nicht passiert... Man hört immernoch zombiehayen und munitionsgeräusche. Also ich glaub echt das dauert noch riiiiiiiichtig lange bis das mal fertig wird, wenn überhaupt.
> 
> Wie seht ihr das denn so?! Glaubt ibr auch das wenn H1Z1 und die anderen klone  raus kommen,  Dayz immer mehr in den hintergrund rückt?


 
also der sound bug ist bei mir meistens behoben. Momentan habe ich das Gefühl das hängt noch vom Server ab...


----------



## Contor (20. Mai 2014)

ich habe den Sound-Bug eigentlich immer... kann ja eigentlich nicht vom Server abhängen da ich ja immer auf aktuelle Server mit der aktuellen stable spiele


----------



## Monsjo (20. Mai 2014)

Ich hab den nicht, ein Freund allerdings schon.


----------



## Shyn (20. Mai 2014)

Wenn wir zu viert unterwegs sind und alle gleichzeitig den Sound hören, aber gefühlt 10km weg von einander sind, kann er doch nur serverseitig sein.
Ist auf jeden vollen Server so der länger als ne Stunde läuft, meiner Erfahrung nach.


----------



## Monsjo (20. Mai 2014)

Dann müsste ich den Bug doch auch haben, ich habe ihn allerdings nicht.


----------



## kalkone (20. Mai 2014)

is meiner Erfahrung nach immer unterschiedlich. Manchmal höre ich das ganze ganz laut und mein Spezel neben mir hört garnichts... manchmal wiederum aber hören wir beide was.

es is halt nervig... weil man sich auf die Geräusche, auf die es eigentlich an kommt, gar nicht verlassen kann...


----------



## Shicehaufen (20. Mai 2014)

Hab gestern auch mal wieder ne runde gespielt. Wollte eigentlich nur mal gucken ob noch alles da ist und in so eine Schule und plötzlich bin ich einem "tötlichen" Regal zu Nähe gekommen xD.

Na egal dachte ich, hab ich mal nen Grund wieder zu spielen. Musste fest Stellen das dass die ganzen Zombie Hardcore Meldungen etwas überzogen sind. Ich konnte wie immer 3 gleichzeitig mit den Fäusten abwehren ohne schaden zu nehmen.

2 Stunden später stand ich dann wieder Full equiped am nwa mit mosin, LRS, Revolver und ner 1911er die, sobald ich mal nen Magazin finde, den Revolver ersetzt.

Fazit: nach Monaten mal wieder nen schicken Waldspaziergang gemacht und das Spiel reizt mich wieder etwas mehr


----------



## Learcor (20. Mai 2014)

Ich hab auch gerade ne Runde DayZ hinter mir. Hatte irgendwie das Gefühl, dass ein Cheater vor mir auch schon da war xD


----------



## MezZo_Mix (20. Mai 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Dann müsste ich den Bug doch auch haben, ich habe ihn allerdings nicht.


 
Kommt drauf an manchmal hab ich ihn mehrere stunden auch nicht, und mal kommt er. Das ist meist auch wirklich Sync. Genau so wie die Verbuggten Zombie Sounds! Was mich am meisten stört das die immer noch durch die Wände fliegen, das war meiner Meinung vorher nicht so ...


----------



## borni (21. Mai 2014)

Der nervigste Bug ist das man sich ausloggt und beim einloggen wieder ein Bamby ist... gestern erst wieder gehabt... und ich wurde definitiv nicht getötet weil Nightlight neben mir stand und aufgepasst hat. Konnte nix essen und mich nicht verbinden. Wollt deswegen einfach einmal neu joinen... zack war ich ein Bamby...


----------



## Contor (21. Mai 2014)

> Kommt drauf an manchmal hab ich ihn mehrere stunden auch nicht, und mal kommt er. Das ist meist auch wirklich Sync. Genau so wie die Verbuggten Zombie Sounds! Was mich am meisten stört das die immer noch durch die Wände fliegen, das war meiner Meinung vorher nicht so ...


daran wird ja derzeit heftig gearbeitet
hier kannst du alles nachlesen: DAYZ
außerdem wird daran gearbeitet, dass die zombies bessere laufwege etc haben


----------



## mist3r89 (22. Mai 2014)

Heute Abend, DayZ treffen am NWA XD

Wer Lust hat kann sich gerne bei mir melden im Steam. Wär cool wenn wir vielleicht 5-10 Leute zusammenkriegen würden und mal paar Städte rocken könnten
Vielleicht hat jemand der altbackenen auch wieder mal Lust mitzumischen.

Start Zeltlager NWA (natürlich im Wald davor), versuchen wir uns nicht von Anfang an über den Haufen zu ballern^^


----------



## Shicehaufen (22. Mai 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Heute Abend, DayZ treffen am NWA XD  Wer Lust hat kann sich gerne bei mir melden im Steam. Wär cool wenn wir vielleicht 5-10 Leute zusammenkriegen würden und mal paar Städte rocken könnten Vielleicht hat jemand der altbackenen auch wieder mal Lust mitzumischen.  Start Zeltlager NWA (natürlich im Wald davor), versuchen wir uns nicht von Anfang an über den Haufen zu ballern^^



Hab Nachtschicht . Ansonsten hätte ich auch mal wieder Lust mit ner Gruppe nen Waldspaziergang zu machen.


----------



## henderson m. (22. Mai 2014)

also ich denk ich müsste über das wochende wieder n bisschen zeit haben

wär dabei - ich hoffe die zombies vermasseln nicht alles


----------



## Shicehaufen (22. Mai 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> also ich denk ich müsste über das wochende wieder n bisschen zeit haben  wär dabei - ich hoffe die zombies vermasseln nicht alles



Keine Angst. Die sind so harmlos wie immer! Hab früh am nwa diesmal sogar geschossen und es war nicht so das unendlich viele Zombies kamen. Nur die 2,3 die so in der Gegend waren und dann wars das. 

Entweder wurde das gepatcht oder viele Kommentare, diesbezüglich, waren überspitzt.


----------



## mist3r89 (22. Mai 2014)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Keine Angst. Die sind so harmlos wie immer! Hab früh am nwa diesmal sogar geschossen und es war nicht so das unendlich viele Zombies kamen. Nur die 2,3 die so in der Gegend waren und dann wars das.
> 
> Entweder wurde das gepatcht oder viele Kommentare, diesbezüglich, waren überspitzt.


 
es wurde gepached, hab seit paar tage auch weniger mühe mit zombies. bzw. gewisse server sind voll andere kannst du durchlaufen ohne zombies überhaupt anzutreffen


----------



## Vendaar (22. Mai 2014)

Finds supernice, dass es wieder möglich ist zu Jagen und Lagerfeuer zu errichten. Fischen is auch was feines 
Aber am meisten freue ich mich darüber, dass die M4 nun nicht mehr überall spawnt und dass es die AKM gibt. Die ist meine absolute Lieblingswaffe 

Jagd, Fischen, Heli-Crash Sites - Der umfangreichste DayZ Patch bisher!


----------



## MezZo_Mix (22. Mai 2014)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Keine Angst. Die sind so harmlos wie immer! Hab früh am nwa diesmal sogar geschossen und es war nicht so das unendlich viele Zombies kamen. Nur die 2,3 die so in der Gegend waren und dann wars das.
> 
> Entweder wurde das gepatcht oder viele Kommentare, diesbezüglich, waren überspitzt.


 
Nanana Die Zombies spawnen jetzt irgendwie RANDOM. Ich und ein Freund waren gestern auch noch am Airfield und haben 2-3 Zombies gekillt und dann waren schon keine mehr in sicht, aber keine paar Meter weiter Spawnen sie Random in deiner nähe aber nicht unendlich


----------



## henderson m. (22. Mai 2014)

klingt super. werds am wochenende auf jedenfall wieder anschmeisen


----------



## Oozy (22. Mai 2014)

Habe das Spiel sicher seit 2 Monaten nicht mehr angefasst, möchte es aber gerne wieder mal anspielen. Gerne auch miteinander, damit ich nicht alleine durch die Gegend ziehen muss.


----------



## lol2k (22. Mai 2014)

Vendaar schrieb:


> Jagd, Fischen, Heli-Crash Sites - Der umfangreichste DayZ Patch bisher!



Heli-Crash Sites, hach...the good old days! Da trifft Rocket genau meinen Nerv!


----------



## Driftking007 (22. Mai 2014)

ich bin newbie in der Standalone. Habe gerade mal ca 1 Std Spielzeit 
Habe früher mal die Mod gespielt, ist aber schon sehr lang her. Arma 2 hab ich auch relativ viel gespielt. Kenn mich auf der Karte gut aus. Ich werd mal morgen abend vorbeigucken im TS wenn ich Zeit hab


----------



## Contor (23. Mai 2014)

Was mir nicht gefällt ist die AKM,.... nun wird es noch viel mehr camper geben die vor der Polizeistation nur auf einen warten. Aber Gut das wird man sicherlich auch irgendwie bewältigen.


----------



## henderson m. (23. Mai 2014)

Contor schrieb:


> Was mir nicht gefällt ist die AKM,.... nun wird es noch viel mehr camper geben die vor der Polizeistation nur auf einen warten. Aber Gut das wird man sicherlich auch irgendwie bewältigen.


 
panzerfaust


----------



## efdev (23. Mai 2014)

gibt es eigentlich neuigkeiten was diesen beschissenen server browser angeht ich könnt schon wieder .


----------



## Contor (26. Mai 2014)

warum was ist denn mit dem Browser?


----------



## efdev (26. Mai 2014)

der ist mist der zeigt nur an was er will manchmal auch einfach nichts.


----------



## Contor (26. Mai 2014)

der beste ist er definitiv nicht aber ausreichend. Ich finde mal sollte den Filter noch besser machen.


----------



## henderson m. (26. Mai 2014)

Contor schrieb:


> der beste ist er definitiv nicht aber ausreichend.



nicht der Beste? Ausreichend ?

DayZ und Arma 3 (beides Bohemia Inactiv) sind die einzigen Spiele welche es schaffen mein Internet komplett zu zerschiesen wenn ich auf Aktualisieren klicke.
Nachdem ich einmal Aktualisieren geklickt habe muss ich immer ca. 3-4 Minuten warten bis ich überhaupt wieder den Firefox verwenden kann. Dann sehe ich auch wieder Server in der Serverlist.
Ich habe absolut keine Ahnung wie sowas möglich ist und wie sehr man sich verprogrammieren kann aber das ist schon wirklich sehr talentiet sowas noch dazu bei 2 Spielen hinzubekommen.
Gibt sogar schon youtube videos dazu - ich bin auf jedenfall auch nicht der einzige mit diesen Problem...


----------



## efdev (26. Mai 2014)

@henderson
na bei arma hab ich das problem nicht nur dayz auch wenn der arma3 browser auch nicht toll ist vorallem weil er meine favoriten nicht speichert.


----------



## lol2k (29. Mai 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OeMWzfh944c



Edit: 
http://dayzdev.tumblr.com/post/87108482181/plan-for-release-of-0-45-to-stable#_=_


----------



## mist3r89 (30. Mai 2014)

haha cooles video^^ man hört ja die Handschellen... hätte da irgendwie versucht rückwärts zu laufen


----------



## ich558 (30. Mai 2014)

Mitten in der Pampa einen Fußballplatz gefunden und danach ein riesen verwirrtes Straßennetz. Hoffe mal da kommen mit der Zeit neue große Städte hinzu


----------



## RavionHD (31. Mai 2014)

Eine Frage:
Zuletzt habe ich Mitte April (16 April) DayZ gespielt, gibt es seitdem etwas Neues?


----------



## lol2k (31. Mai 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Eine Frage:
> Zuletzt habe ich Mitte April (16 April) DayZ gespielt, gibt es seitdem etwas Neues?


 

Seitdem wurde Update 0.44 veröffentlicht, siehe nachfolgenden Link:

Changelog: Stable Branch: 0.44.123800 - Announcements & Information - DayZ Forums


Update 0.45 steht noch aus, da die Figur scheinbar öfters zurückteleportiert wird - siehe Link:

Plan for release of 0.45 to Stable - Development Blog - DayZ Forums


Das kommende Update (0.45) bringt jedenfalls viele Neuerungen wie es scheint:

Experimental - DayZ Update 0.45.12499 | DayZ World


----------



## Samba1984 (31. Mai 2014)

kann mit dayz garnichts anfangen.. kann mir wer sagen was das genau ist ? eine art mmo?


----------



## DerDoofy (31. Mai 2014)

Es ist ein taktischer Onlineshooter, indem du während einer Zombieapocalypse um dein Überleben kämpfst. Mit zunehmenden Features, die die Interaktion mit der Spielewelt ermöglichen, wird es aber hoffentlich seinen Shooter-Charakter verlieren.
Momentan wird viel zu viel geschossen und getötet aus Langeweile.


----------



## lol2k (31. Mai 2014)

Samba1984 schrieb:


> kann mit dayz garnichts anfangen.. kann mir wer sagen was das genau ist ? eine art mmo?



Google ist dein Freund 

Ansonsten darfst du auch gern die erste Seite dieses Sammelthreads nutzen, der *-Fux-* hat sich damit echt Mühe gegeben.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (1. Juni 2014)

Wer keine Lust mehr hat auf DayZ, kann sich ja mal _"The Stomping Land_" oder auch _"The Forest"_ reinziehen. Beides - oh Wunder - Early Access Survivalspiele, wobei "The Forest" aktuell ein reines SP-Spiel ist, d.h. ohne MP.


----------



## Happy1337 (1. Juni 2014)

Ist denn ein Update in Richtung Zombies schon in aussicht ?
Sonst ist das ganze immer noch ziemlich lahm für ein Zombie-Survival game


----------



## lol2k (1. Juni 2014)

Happy1337 schrieb:


> Ist denn ein Update in Richtung Zombies schon in aussicht ?



Schau mal *hier* vorbei! Da hat sich jnd. die Mühe gemacht, den DevBlog-Eintrag von Tumblr ins Deutsche zu übersetzen. In diesem gehen die Entwickler speziell auf die Problematik der Wegfindung ein und bescheiben detailliert das weitere Vorgehen.

Englische Originalquelle


----------



## -Fux- (4. Juni 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9glmXZk_bxA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Contor (4. Juni 2014)

was für ein kack video


----------



## Crush182 (4. Juni 2014)

Ja... und nu?
Ist das alles?... "was für ein kack video".

Warum ist es "kacke"? 


Er hat doch vollkommen recht mit dem Video.
Natürlich sollte man es mit einem Augenzwinkern sehen.
...Aber er hat recht^^


----------



## efdev (4. Juni 2014)

also mir gefällt das video auch wenn es traurig ist.


----------



## Contor (5. Juni 2014)

mit kack video meinte ich eigentlich auch da es recht lustig ist aber gegen meine Meinung spricht. Sagt man bei uns hier so,...


----------



## lol2k (12. Juni 2014)

Das haut mich doch etwas vom Hocker muss ich sagen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Projektleiter 'Rocket' und sein mittleweile 160 Mann starkes Team portiert momentan das gesamte Spiel auf eine neue Engine, 'Infusion' genannt. 
"_Dadurch verspricht sich Hall zahlreiche Vorteile. So könnte DirectX 10  und 11 genutzt, sowie dynamische Lichter implementiert werden. Nach und  nach soll diese Portierung stattfinden_." 

Bezüglich der Zombie KI schlängt man völlig neue Wege ein und arbeitet momentan an der Nutzung eines Open Source-Codes. Die Anzahl der Zombies soll demnach um den Faktor 5 - 10 anschwillen. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRNW5uSwxLY

Quelle 1
Quelle 2
Quelle 3


----------



## Monsjo (12. Juni 2014)

lol2k schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Zombie KI schlängt man völlig neue Wege ein und arbeitet momentan an der Nutzung eines Open Source-Codes. Die Anzahl der Zombies soll demnach um den Faktor 5 - 10 anschwillen.


Bevor die Anzahl erhöht wird, sollte man lieber an den Bugs der Zombie-KI arbeiten, oder wird das ebenfalls gelöst?

Der Rest klingt super.


----------



## Primer (12. Juni 2014)

Finde es zwar auch super eine "bessere" Engine zu nutzen, aber für die Leute die sich auf eine "baldige" Beta gefreut haben ist das schon hart. Ich denke mal das Projekt zieht sich damit noch etwas länger hin und es erklärt wohl auch warum sich bisher nicht soviel getan hat, gerade mit Blickpunkt auf Ki und Zombizahl. Das rührt wohl auch alles von dem enormen Erfolg des early acces her. Wie gesagt ist es hervorragend, das Spiel damit qualitativer zu machen, aber gerade an vielen wichtigen Punkten wird seit einiger Zeit nicht wirklich etwas gemacht, allen voran die Zombies.


----------



## lol2k (12. Juni 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Bevor die Anzahl erhöht wird, sollte man lieber an den Bugs der Zombie-KI arbeiten, oder wird das ebenfalls gelöst?



Ich vermute die Bugs werden mit der geplanten Open Source-Entwicklung weiter ausgemerzt. Aber bislang ist die Informationslage dahingehend noch recht dünn. 
Scheinbar ist die Nachricht unter all den neuen Ankündigungen der E3 "untergegangen". Mal abwarten was dahingehend die kommenden Tage und Wochen noch an weiteren Informationen preisgegeben wird.


----------



## kero81 (12. Juni 2014)

Krass! Ich bin grad iwie Sprachlos. Äääääääh.... Krass! Ob ich das jetzt gut finden soll oder nicht muss ich mir noch überlegen. Was ist mit meiner gekauften Standalone? Werde ich dann die "Neue" ?Standalone? umsonst bekommen oder werde ich erneut zur Kasse gebeten?! Hmmmmmmmm. da bin ich aber echt gespannt wie es weiter geht. Und obs jemals enden wird...


----------



## borni (12. Juni 2014)

kero81 schrieb:


> Krass! Ich bin grad iwie Sprachlos. Äääääääh.... Krass! Ob ich das jetzt gut finden soll oder nicht muss ich mir noch überlegen. Was ist mit meiner gekauften Standalone? Werde ich dann die "Neue" ?Standalone? umsonst bekommen oder werde ich erneut zur Kasse gebeten?! Hmmmmmmmm. da bin ich aber echt gespannt wie es weiter geht. Und obs jemals enden wird...


 
Wie kommst du darauf das du das Spiel dann nochmal kaufen musst???


----------



## efdev (12. Juni 2014)

wie er darauf kommt das ganze wird wohl einfach über ein update von steam verteilt sobald das ganze soweit ist.


----------



## X2theZ (12. Juni 2014)

WOW!
das *könnte* der rettungsring für dayz sein. da bin ich mal gespannt, was diese engine aus dem spiel machen wird. eigentlich kanns nur besser werden 

danke lol2k, dass du uns da so am laufenden hältst


----------



## kero81 (12. Juni 2014)

Na ich bin davon ausgegangen dass das Spiel komplett neu gemacht werden muss. Das es Stückchenweise implementiert wird war mir erst nach dem Video klar.


----------



## Monsjo (12. Juni 2014)

Selbst wenn es komplett neugemacht wird, ist es immer noch das selbe Spiel.


----------



## kero81 (12. Juni 2014)

Joah KP, Aussetzer im Hirn durch die Hitze.


----------



## mist3r89 (13. Juni 2014)

dx11 müsste schon mal bessere CPU bedeuten


----------



## borni (13. Juni 2014)

Was auch mal cool wäre, dem Spiel mal irgendeinen tieferen Sinn geben. Ist man erstmal komplett ausgerüstet (was je nach Glück und Erfahrenheit nur wenige Stunden dauert) stellt sich schnell Langeweile ein. Überleben ist keine wirkliche Herausforderung was dazu führt das fast auf jedem Server Deathmatch in der nächstgrößeren Stadt bei den aktuellen Spawnpunkten gespielt wird. Das ganze Kill on Sight ist dann irgendwie schon sehr fad und die ganze soziale Komponente ist raus. Von den ganzen Glitchen und Cheatern fang ich gar nicht erst an. Für mich ist momentan echt ein bisschen die Luft raus. Das find ich irgendwie schade, denn das Potential ist an sich so groß!


----------



## mist3r89 (13. Juni 2014)

borni schrieb:


> Was auch mal cool wäre, dem Spiel mal irgendeinen tieferen Sinn geben. Ist man erstmal komplett ausgerüstet (was je nach Glück und Erfahrenheit nur wenige Stunden dauert) stellt sich schnell Langeweile ein. Überleben ist keine wirkliche Herausforderung was dazu führt das fast auf jedem Server Deathmatch in der nächstgrößeren Stadt bei den aktuellen Spawnpunkten gespielt wird. Das ganze Kill on Sight ist dann irgendwie schon sehr fad und die ganze soziale Komponente ist raus. Von den ganzen Glitchen und Cheatern fang ich gar nicht erst an. Für mich ist momentan echt ein bisschen die Luft raus. Das find ich irgendwie schade, denn das Potential ist an sich so groß!


 
das mit dem tieferen Sinn wird sich sicher ändern, sobald die zombies x10 anzutreffen sind. 1. wird man nicht sooo schnell ausgerüstet und 2. schiesst man nicht mehr so schnell weil man die Biester aufweckt. 3. Braucht es vielleicht andere SPieler damit man überhaupt looten kann


----------



## efdev (13. Juni 2014)

meinste so wie früher einer läuft im kreis durch die stadt und sammelt zombies während der kollege den loot einsammelt ja das waren tolle zeiten  
wobei man auch alleine arbeiten können sollte viel mit schleichen und umgehen das wäre auch toll.


----------



## -Fux- (13. Juni 2014)

Das auf eine, zum Großteil neue, Engine portiert wird ist doch schon etwas länger bekannt. Ich meine die Meldung kam kurz vor der Ankündigung der 64bit Server. Aber schön dass es nochmal höchst offiziell auf der E3 angekündigt wurde und das Kind jetzt einen Namen hat


----------



## MezZo_Mix (14. Juni 2014)

Endlich. Die Engine war eh eine Katastrophe! Wäre DayZ damit raus gekommen


----------



## Shona (14. Juni 2014)

Primer schrieb:


> Finde es zwar auch super eine "bessere" Engine zu nutzen, aber für die Leute die sich auf eine "baldige" Beta gefreut haben ist das schon hart.


wieso?
Es war von vorne rein klar das die Beta im Herbst/Winter 2014 kommen soll, bis dahin werden den Port doch wohl gebacken bekommen.
Wobei, bei dem Tempo das die drauf haben wird das Spiel wohl so Enden wie Kerbl Space Programm welches nun seit Jahren in der Alpha ist oder ist es mitlerweile Beta? (Ich hab da den Überblick in den 3 Jahren verloren )


----------



## mist3r89 (16. Juni 2014)

-Fux- schrieb:


> Das auf eine, zum Großteil neue, Engine portiert wird ist doch schon etwas länger bekannt. Ich meine die Meldung kam kurz vor der Ankündigung der 64bit Server. Aber schön dass es nochmal höchst offiziell auf der E3 angekündigt wurde und das Kind jetzt einen Namen hat


 
ich befürchte das hier was falsch verstanden wurde. Bzw. Rocket hat sich nicht sehr klar ausgedrückt.
Das Problem das die hatten ist, dass jeder immer sagte dayz sei arma2 engine. Rocket und Team haben aber die Nase voll davon, weil sie die Engine schon so viel angepasst haben teilweise neu geschrieben und andere teile rausgenommen usw. das es eigentlich gar nix mehr mt der A2 Engine zu tun hat. Da dies aber niemand begriffen hat, gaben sie jetzt ihrer engine einen eigennamen.
De facto ist es aber eine überarbeitete engine von Arma 2. Die wird einfach umgeschrieben und dx11 fähig gemacht usw. Ausserdem benutzen sie zusätzlich diese OpenSource für die Lichteffekte das sie in die Engine einbauen. Die Meldung zeigt eigentlich nur in welche Richtung und welche Funktionen sie in der Engine noch einbauen.


----------



## -Fux- (16. Juni 2014)

Achso, irgendwie verständlich 

Nichts desto trotz gab es vor einigen Wochen schonmal die Meldung über eine "Portierung" auf eine andere Engine. 

Rockets Wortwahl ist dann aber wirklich sehr unglücklich


----------



## mist3r89 (16. Juni 2014)

-Fux- schrieb:


> Achso, irgendwie verständlich
> 
> Nichts desto trotz gab es vor einigen Wochen schonmal die Meldung über eine "Portierung" auf eine andere Engine.
> 
> Rockets Wortwahl ist dann aber wirklich sehr unglücklich


 
Marketing und so... Egal hauptsach dx11 kommt bald, die zombies laufen nicht mehr durch Wände und ich bekomm ein Velo. Dann bin ich wieder glücklich


----------



## nanu22 (18. Juni 2014)

Ich denke auch das 60.- zu viel sind @z4x
Ich selbst habe mir einen bei einem deutschen Prepaid Server-Anbieter vorbestellt. Da wird der DayZ SA Server hoffentlich bald, nach Freigabe der Files in Deutschland eingerichtet.
Bzgl. der Teamspeak 3 Server bin ich bei: Rock Server

Super Anbieter, alles gut  Besser als Nitrado, definitiv.

Gruß
nanu


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (18. Juni 2014)

nanu22 schrieb:


> Besser als Nitrado, definitiv.



Wenn er besser (also auch seriöser) ist, warum bietet er Server für ein P2P-Spiel an?  Es geht um CoD Ghosts.

BTT:

Ich suche einen oder mehrere Kameraden:

Ich hänge in Balota fest und suche einen/mehrere Mitstreiter.

Zu meiner Person:
-Netter Bandit
Erklärung = Ich helfe Bambis mit Essen und Trinken aus. Sobald ich bewaffnete Spieler sehe, eröffne ich das Feuer. Dies sind potentielle Gefahren - wenn ich sie leben lasse, bringen sie mich oder wen anders evtl. um.
-Kann sehr gut mit Waffen umgehen.
-Taktik steht an 1. Stelle

Einfach als Antwort im Thread melden - bei Interesse.


----------



## lol2k (18. Juni 2014)

Der ein oder andere wird es sicherlich bereits bei Steam bemerkt haben - der 0.45iger Patch hat endlich den "stable"-Status erreicht! 



> CHANGELOG:
> 
> 
> Known Issues:
> ...



Quelle
Freie Deutsche Übersetzung (Quelle)


----------



## Dedde (19. Juni 2014)

Kann man jetzt tiere jagen? Seit wann gibts Tiere und welche?


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (19. Juni 2014)

Dedde schrieb:


> Kann man jetzt tiere jagen? Seit wann gibts Tiere und welche?



Zockt ihr denn nie auf den Experimental Servern?


----------



## Dedde (19. Juni 2014)

Ne.  Habe auch schon länger nicht mehr gezockt


----------



## mist3r89 (19. Juni 2014)

also hab grad ein wildschwein und ein reh zerlegt, einmal sks ein mal 45er. beide male war kein loot danach vorhanden. Keine ahnung wie man die zerfleischt...
habs mit der Axt von hinten anschleichen probiert, aber die dinger rennen weg XD


----------



## Snooze1988 (19. Juni 2014)

Hallo ich habe gestern den neuen Patch ausprobiert und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden. Besonders die neue riesige Stadt nördlich vom rechten Airstrip hat es mir angetan. Aber kurze Frage: Ist es normal das mein Char bei jedem Serverwechsel resetet wird?


----------



## -Fux- (19. Juni 2014)

lol2k schrieb:


> Der ein oder andere wird es sicherlich bereits bei Steam bemerkt haben - der 0.45iger Patch hat endlich den "stable"-Status erreicht!



Man bist du schnell 

Ich hab das Changelog im Startpost ergänzt


----------



## efdev (19. Juni 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Zockt ihr denn nie auf den Experimental Servern?


 
ich habs immer mal wieder probiert komme auf keinen drauf oder es werden nur 2 angezeigt.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (19. Juni 2014)

Will jemand mit mir zocken ? 

Skype oder TS ? 

Denn ich suche jemand zum Live Stremen gerade


----------



## borni (19. Juni 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> also hab grad ein wildschwein und ein reh zerlegt, einmal sks ein mal 45er. beide male war kein loot danach vorhanden. Keine ahnung wie man die zerfleischt...
> habs mit der Axt von hinten anschleichen probiert, aber die dinger rennen weg XD


 
Man zerlegt es mit Messer und Stichwerkzeugen!


----------



## X2theZ (19. Juni 2014)

...wie man es im pfadfinder-unterricht gelernt hat!


----------



## efdev (19. Juni 2014)

borni schrieb:


> Man zerlegt es mit Messer und Stichwerkzeugen!


 
wobei auch nicht alles geht warum auch immer taugt eine sichel nicht zum zerlegen und eine Pickaxe leider auch nicht.
das schlimme ist ich hab alles zusammen gesucht zum kochen nur ein messer zum zerlegen hab ich nicht .


----------



## mist3r89 (20. Juni 2014)

efdev schrieb:


> wobei auch nicht alles geht warum auch immer taugt eine sichel nicht zum zerlegen und eine Pickaxe leider auch nicht.
> das schlimme ist ich hab alles zusammen gesucht zum kochen nur ein messer zum zerlegen hab ich nicht .


 
ja so en dreck... ein messer... das einzige was ich nie dabei habe... taugt nix zum nahkampf und 2 steckplätze nur fürs zerlegen ist schon bisschen hart-.-
wieso bitte kann ich mit der axt nix zerlegen...


----------



## Monsjo (20. Juni 2014)

Habt ihr auch das Problem, dass manche Inventarplätze unbenutzbar sind? Das macht mir das Spiel momentan ziemlich kaputt.


----------



## MyArt (20. Juni 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch das Problem, dass manche Inventarplätze unbenutzbar sind? Das macht mir das Spiel momentan ziemlich kaputt.


 
Das hab ich ab und zu beim Rucksack gehabt. Kannst ja mal schauen ob ein unsichtbares Item drauf liegt (also rechtsklick)


----------



## Joselman (20. Juni 2014)

Habe gestern nur kurz ne Runde gespielt und hatte das Problem nicht. Mein Inventar war schnell voll. 

Dafür wackelt es im Zoom mit der Mosin wie bekloppt aber nur auf der x Achse. Sehr seltsam aber liegt vielleicht auch an meinem gebrochenen Arm.


----------



## Monsjo (20. Juni 2014)

Das dachte ich zuerst auch, aber dann bin ich gestorben und hatte dasselbe Problem mit meinem neuem Typen.


----------



## Jack77 (20. Juni 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch das Problem, dass manche Inventarplätze unbenutzbar sind? Das macht mir das Spiel momentan ziemlich kaputt.


 
Musst du einmal ab- und wieder aufnehmen, dann kannst du die Inventarplätze wieder nutzen...


----------



## Jack77 (20. Juni 2014)

falls es noch jemanden interessiert.... 

Update 0.45.124426

<18.06.2014>
Bekannte Fehler:

    Abstürze durch das vervielfachen von verbranntem Fleisch.
    Kamera kann durch Wände klippen.
    Gelegentlich respawnen Zombies an der Stelle, an der Sie sterben.
    Extrem seltener Absturz, wenn der Charakter ein Item wirft.
    Der nächste Charakter eines Spielers wird nicht in der Datenbank gespeichert, wenn er nach dem Tod disconnectet.

Neuerungen:

    Aktionen: ‘Aktuelle Aktion abbrechen’ wurde hinzugefügt.
    Aktionen: Neue Wassertrinkanimationen wurden hinzugefügt.
    Aktionen: Ein Lagerfeuer anzünden hängt von der Windstärke und des Regens ab.
    Aktionen: Salmonellen lassen sich nun mit Antibiotika heilen.
    Aktionen: Das leeren großer Magazine teilt die Munition nun in ausreichenden kleineren Stapel auf.
    Aktionen: Du kannst stark beschädigte Messer mit einem Stein schleifen.
    Aktionen: Du kannst blanke Seiten eines Buches rausreißen.
    Aktionen: Du kannst Angeln (Seen und Flüsse aktuell).
    Animationen: Du kannst eine komplette Flasche auf einmal leer trinken.
    Animationen: Das Klatschen ist nun während des Kriechens möglich.
    Inhalt: Garage Bürogebäude loot spawn hinzugefügt.
    Inhalt: Türen an Fahrzeugen haben nun einen Namen im Scroll Menü, Spieler können nun erkennen, welche Tür Sie öffnen.
    Handwerk: Du kannst eine improvisierte Angel herstellen mit einem Seil und einem Eichenholz Stock.
    Handwerk: Du kannst eine Kuriertasche aus Leder herstellen.
    Handwerk: Lange Eichenholzstöcker in 3 Stöcker aufteilen.
    Handwerk: Kuriertasche in Materialien zerlegen.
    Handwerk: Improvisierter Rucksack in Materialien zerlegen.
    Handwerk: Stütze in Materialien zerlegen.
    Sammeln: Du kannst Holz von Büschen und Bäumen hacken und den Boden nach kleinen Ästen absuchen.
    Sammeln: Du kannst Steine abbauen von kleineren Felsen.
    Sammeln: Du kannst Würmer aus der Erde graben.
    Sammeln: Du kannst Äpfel pflücken.
    Sammeln: Du kannst Tiere häuten und sezieren.
    Ausrüstung: Leuchtfackel Konfiguration.
    Ausrüstung: Leuchtfackel Animationen.
    Ausrüstung: Konfigurieren von Lagerfeuer und Handwerksrezepte.
    Ausrüstung: Handwerksrezepte für das kombinieren/aufteilen von Brennholz und Steinen.
    Ausrüstung: Flare Partikel Effekte zur Serversynchronisation hinzugefügt.
    Gegenstände: AKM Zusätze (Klappschulterstütze, Handschutz, Schiene, Kunststoff Magazin) AK Handschutz ermöglicht das befestigen eines Bipods und einer Lampe.
    Gegenstände: Tierpelze hinzugefügt (Wildschwein, Hase, Kuh, Schwein, Hirsch).
    Gegenstände: Improvisierter Rucksack und Kuriertasche aus Tierleder, Rezepte hinzugefügt.
    Gegenstände: Leuchtfackel, Fischerhaken, große Weste, Longhorn Pistole, AKM Klappschulterschutz, AKM Magazine zum lootspawn hinzugefügt.
    Gegenstände: Chernarus Polizei uniform (Hose, Jacke, Hut) zum lootspawn hinzugefügt.
    Gegenstände: OREL Polizei Spezialeinheit Uniform zum lootspawn hinzugefügt.
    Gegenstände: Gorka Militärhosen zum lootspawn hinzugefügt.
    Gegenstände: Verschiedene Fleisch Konfigurationen.
    Gegenstand: Improvisierter Angel Konfiguration.
    Gegenstand: Angelhaken Konfiguration.
    Gegenstand: Angelköder Konfiguration.
    Gegenstand: Wurm Konfiguration.
    Lokalisation: Türnamen in die Tabelle hinzugefügt.
    Server: Tiere Spawnen.
    Server: Erste Implementierung von dynamischen Server-Ereignissen.

Behoben:

    Aktionen: Zustände von Gegenständen spielen nun beim Zusammenbauen eine Rolle.
    Aktionen: Stöcker können im Inventar nun zusammengelegt werden, wird auch beim Zusammenbau von Gegenständen in Betracht gezogen.
    Aktionen: Regenwasser sammeln füllt nicht mehr den Magen.
    Aktionen: Wenn man improvisierte Rücksäcke zerlegt erhält man nur die Gegenstände, die für das Herstellen auch nötig sind.
    Aktionen: Feuerstellen haben nun auch Sounds.
    Aktionen: Die Nachricht zum Entzünden einer Feuerstelle geht nun an den richtigen Spieler.
    Aktionen: Kochzeit für Fleisch nun 30 Sekunden.
    Aktionen: Höhere Chance ein Feuer im Wald erfolgreich zu zünden.
    Aktionen: Ruinierte Munition bleibt auch nach dem Zerteilen ruiniert.
    Aktionen: Nachladeanimation für den Bogen gefixed.
    Aktionen: Animation für das Zerteilen von Feuerholz gefixed.
    Animationen: Verschiedene Animationen wie Essen, Trinken etc. werden nun durch den Tod des Spielers unterbrochen.
    Animationen: Mehr Animationen können manuell unterbrochen werden.
    Animationen: Im Stehen kann man sich nun ein wenig mit dem Fernglas in der Hand bewegen.
    Konfiguration: Fernglas kann nun in den Waffenholster gepackt werden.
    Handwerk: Herstellung der Arm/Beinschiene gefixed.
    Ausrüstung: Modell vom Feuerholz geändert.
    Ausrüstung: Leuchtfackeln brennen nun 15 Minuten.
    Ausrüstung: Leuchtfackeln können nun nicht mehr entzündet werden, wenn diese bereits einmal entzündet wurden.
    Ausrüstung: Anzahl der Leuchtfackeln werden bis auf weiteres nicht im Inventar angezeigt.
    Ausrüstung: Fleischsorten haben unterschiedliche Konfigurationen.
    Ausrüstung: Name vom verbrannten Fleisch gefixed.
    Gegenstände: Schuhe werden durch Fall aus größerer Höhe beschädigt.
    Gegenstände: Großer Eichenholzstock nimmt nun mehr Inventarplätze in Anspruch, kann auf den Rücken getragen werden.
    Gegenstände: Improvisierter Bogen nimmt nun mehr Inventarplätze in Anspruch.
    Gegenstände: Fernglas nimmt nun mehr Inventarplätze in Anspruch.
    Gegenstände: Geschlossene Sardinen- und Thunfischdosen werden wieder im Inventar angezeigt.
    SFX: Feuersound von Feuerstellen gefixed.
    Spawn: Verbuggter Armbrustbolzen.
    VFX: Helicrashes erzeugen nun Rauch.


----------



## cap82 (20. Juni 2014)

Kleine, aber wichtige Korrektur für die Angel:

Ashwood = Esche, nicht Eiche!


----------



## Q-Pit (20. Juni 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> Dafür wackelt es im Zoom mit der Mosin wie bekloppt aber nur auf der x Achse. Sehr seltsam aber liegt vielleicht auch an meinem gebrochenen Arm.



Das ist glaub ich bei allen Waffen so. Ich und ein Kollege hatten nämlich jeweils eine M4 mit ACOG und eine Mosin mit LongRange. Die Mosins haben wir dann letztendlich weggeworfen, da man so auf große Distanz ja unmöglich jemanden treffen kann. Bei der M4 ist das Wackeln aufgrund des geringen Zooms ja nicht soo tragisch


----------



## Shicehaufen (20. Juni 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch das Problem, dass manche Inventarplätze unbenutzbar sind? Das macht mir das Spiel momentan ziemlich kaputt.



Einfach Rucksack, Hose, Weste etc. Welche den betroffenen Slot hat auf den Boden ablegen, wieder aufnehmen und dann gut.


----------



## Monsjo (20. Juni 2014)

Danke.  

Teste ich später mal, schön dass es schon einen Workaround gibt.


----------



## Q-Pit (21. Juni 2014)

Kann mir jemand erklären wozu ein Stein bei der Feuerstelle gut ist? Ich meine man kann ja auch nur n Stück Holz reinlegen und es brennt wunderbar....


----------



## -Fux- (21. Juni 2014)

Ich meine Steine braucht man um eine Feuerstelle zu bauen 
Brennbar sind Steine in der Regel nicht =D


----------



## Q-Pit (21. Juni 2014)

Ne hab mein erstes Feuer ohne Stein gemacht und es hat auch wunderbar geklappt. Dann hab ich n Video gesehn, wo jemand einen Stein reintut. Das haben wir dann auch ausprobiert ob das nen Vorteil hat... Konnte aber nix festellen.


----------



## Shicehaufen (21. Juni 2014)

Vieleicht kannst du ja dein Wild auf diesem stein Braten? Keine Ahnung. Hab lange nicht mehr gespielt, würde es aber gerne mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Q-Pit (21. Juni 2014)

Also Fleisch braten ging auch ohne Steine und wurde wunderbar durch


----------



## stoepsel (22. Juni 2014)

Ich dachte immer, die Steine sollen einen Windschutz für das Feuer darstellen- was allersdings bei Uns auch mit 6! Steinen nicht funktioniert hat...


----------



## lol2k (22. Juni 2014)

Kaum ist Version 0.45 stable, gibt es bereits erste Infos zu 0.46! 

Dayz 0.46 Update: New Features & Items | Dayz TV


----------



## Festplatte (23. Juni 2014)

Grade drauf gegangen.  Hatte aber ein schönes, 30-stündiges Leben.


----------



## mist3r89 (23. Juni 2014)

lol2k schrieb:


> Kaum ist Version 0.45 stable, gibt es bereits erste Infos zu 0.46!  Dayz 0.46 Update: New Features & Items | Dayz TV



Jo das zielen ist momentan auch ********... Ich als sniper für die gruppe musste aufgeben. Echt keine chance auf 500-800 meter beim ersten schuss zu treffen


----------



## kalkone (23. Juni 2014)

also irgendwie pflastern die den Nordosten zu, alle paar Meter kommt eine große Stadt und auf dem rest der Karte läuft man 30 Minuten von Haus zu Haus


----------



## Monsjo (23. Juni 2014)

Ich hab mal eine Frage? Braucht ihr eine Karte oder einen Kompass um euch in DayZ zu orientieren? Ein Freund und ich hatten deswegen einen kleinen Streit.  
Ich kann das und er nicht.


----------



## kalkone (23. Juni 2014)

ich hab meistens am 2. Bildschirm eine Map offen, ohne die währe ich anfangs echt aufgeschmissen gewesen, jetzt geht es größtenteils auch ohne.
Ingame lasse ich die Kompasse (xD) immer links liegen... nimmt nur Platz weg


----------



## Monsjo (23. Juni 2014)

Dann habe ich wohl Talent.  Ich merk mir einmal aus welcher Richtung ich komme und das reicht mir, zum Beispiel sind die Hangars immer nach Norden ausgerichtet.


----------



## Joselman (23. Juni 2014)

Wenn ich an dem Ort schon ein paar mal gewesen bin dann gehts. Im Norden z.B. bin ich meist ohne Kompass aufgeschmissen. Am Strand kennt man alles da gehts ohne usw.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (23. Juni 2014)

Ich verlaufe mich ständig, aber ich habe auch vielleicht erst eine Stunde auf dem Buckel.
Ich habe mir das geholt, weil meine ganzen Leute meinten, " Komm, mach mit! Das bockt!".
Ehrlich gesagt glaube ich, dass ich da nicht so den Spaß dran entwickeln werde.
Wird wohl wieder eine Gaming Leiche werden . . .


----------



## efdev (23. Juni 2014)

orientierung geht auch ohne alles ich hab aber auch schon einige zeit auf der map verbracht.


----------



## borni (23. Juni 2014)

DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Ich verlaufe mich ständig, aber ich habe auch vielleicht erst eine Stunde auf dem Buckel.
> Ich habe mir das geholt, weil meine ganzen Leute meinten, " Komm, mach mit! Das bockt!".
> Ehrlich gesagt glaube ich, dass ich da nicht so den Spaß dran entwickeln werde.
> Wird wohl wieder eine Gaming Leiche werden . . .


 
Naja... so 50 h brauchst schon bis du dich mit dem Spiel "angefreundet" hat...


----------



## Q-Pit (23. Juni 2014)

Grade mal ein paar Bilder geschossen vom neuen NE Airfield: Da wird demnächst wohl tote Hose sein ...



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X2theZ (24. Juni 2014)

also ich steh am schlauch... oder warum sollte es in der SA einen helikopter geben? o.O
oder kann man die map in einer anderen mod auch verwenden?


----------



## Dedde (24. Juni 2014)

DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Ich verlaufe mich ständig, aber ich habe auch vielleicht erst eine Stunde auf dem Buckel.
> Ich habe mir das geholt, weil meine ganzen Leute meinten, " Komm, mach mit! Das bockt!".
> Ehrlich gesagt glaube ich, dass ich da nicht so den Spaß dran entwickeln werde.
> Wird wohl wieder eine Gaming Leiche werden . . .



Also mit freunden macht es wirklich viel Spaß.  Man erlebt eben echt spannende und geile Momente.  Habe jetzt ca 160h Spielzeit


----------



## borni (24. Juni 2014)

Jo... und genauso frustrierende dazu!


----------



## Q-Pit (24. Juni 2014)

X2theZ schrieb:


> also ich steh am schlauch... oder warum sollte es in der SA einen helikopter geben? o.O
> oder kann man die map in einer anderen mod auch verwenden?


 
Man kann die DayZ SA Map mit dem Editor in Arma 3 öffnen und erkunden


----------



## mist3r89 (24. Juni 2014)

Q-Pit schrieb:


> Grade mal ein paar Bilder geschossen vom neuen NE Airfield: Da wird demnächst wohl tote Hose sein ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
wo zum henker hast du den Heli her?
edit ok^^


----------



## X2theZ (24. Juni 2014)

thx q-pit! 
wusste ich gar nicht


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Juni 2014)

Habs mir heute mal geholt.

Und gleich der erste Tod wegen Bewusslosigkeit 

Mal eine Frage, welche Grafikeinstellung ist empfehlenswert (in Hinsicht auf eine gute Balance zwischen Spielparkeit und Grafik)?


----------



## mist3r89 (25. Juni 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Habs mir heute mal geholt.  Und gleich der erste Tod wegen Bewusslosigkeit   Mal eine Frage, welche Grafikeinstellung ist empfehlenswert (in Hinsicht auf eine gute Balance zwischen Spielparkeit und Grafik)?



Naja es kommt auf deinen rig an. Allerdings gibts bereiche wie elektro oder svetlo wo die einstellungen egal sind, du wirdt immer schlechte fps haben


----------



## kalkone (25. Juni 2014)

Das FPS-Problem wird sich hoffentlich in 3-4 Monaten mit der neuen Engine beheben...


----------



## sinchilla (26. Juni 2014)

> Das FPS-Problem wird sich hoffentlich in 3-4 Monaten mit der neuen Engine beheben...



ich zweifle das noch ein bissl an...es gibt nämlich keine neue engine die vr3 wurde nur mittlerweile so abgewandelt das sie einen neuen namen bekommt.

das grundgerüst bleibt aber letztlich erhalten ( sonst hätte man echt ne neue engine genommen). sprich die karosse wird restauriert & neue technik wie motor etc. reingebaut aber letzlich bleibt es im groben gleich (der radstand wird ja nicht verändert). ich würde es natürlich begrüßen wenns besser läuft ( das wird es sicher auch sonst hätte man sich ja die mühe gespart) aber ich erwarte mir keine weltbewegenden sprünge bei den frames. aber wenn sie es schaffen das nicht alles gerendert wird in städten haben sie ja scho eine der größten bremsen rausgenommen in ländlichen gebieten läufts ja halbwegs anständig.


----------



## lol2k (26. Juni 2014)

Rocket hat mal erklärt, dass beim Betreten einer Stadt alle Gegenstände für den Spieler neu geladen werden müssen und dies zwangsweise zu niedrigen FPS-Raten führt. Da dieser Aspekt mit dem Umstieg auf 64-Bit und der Modifikation der Engine ausgebessert wird, sehe ich da keine Schwierigkeiten. Das Team weiß ja wo die Probleme der jetzigen Engine bestehen. Wir Spieler werden nur zu ungeduldig und benehmen uns wie Publisher, weil das Spiel seit Dezember 2013 noch immer im Alpha-Stadium ist. Kommt Zeit, kommt FPS!


----------



## X2theZ (27. Juni 2014)

korrektomundo lol2k! 

einzig das durch die medien kommunizierte verhalten der beteiligten - dean und BI - würde ich zurecht als grund für motzerei seitens der community erachten.
wenn berichtet wird, dass der projektleiter sich ende des jahres aus dem staub machen will.
oder dieser fauxpas mit dem steam-summersale: dass man dean nicht erreicht hat, weil er im urlaub war... 
das war entweder der hinweis darauf, dass BI jetzt schon auf dean scheißt und ihn in solche entscheidungen nicht mehr einbindet, oder der hinweis darauf, 
dass BI findet, die lasche entwicklungsarbeit - weil der feine herr schon wieder urlaubt - gehört in der öffentlichkeit angeprangert.
beides halte ich für eine "entspannte" zusammenarbeit als nicht wirklich förderlich.

also die gründe für motzerei seitens der community würd ich nicht allein auf eine lange entwicklungszeit reduzieren.
da spielt noch das drum herum auch eine rolle.

ich persönlich versuch so gut es geht ^^ der entwicklung der SA neutral gegenüber zu stehen.
wenns irgendwann mal eine wirklich gute release-version gibt, freu ich mich.
wenns zur einstellung des projekts kommt, werd ich sicher nicht sagen "ich habs ja gesagt", sondern
mit dem weinenden auge auf die alphazeit zurück blicken und mir denken "so geil hätte das game werden können" und mit dem
lachenden auge auf neue games blicken.


----------



## cap82 (27. Juni 2014)

Release Version....
Dass man die Standalone unter der Tarnung "Alpha-Status" auf den Markt geschmissen hat, um ein verbugtes Spiel ohne großes Geschrei an die Leute zu bringen, sollte wohl jedem klar sein. 

Ausserdem nimmt man sich so jeglichen Druck, denn man nennt dann die Verbesserungen am Spiel nicht patch zur bug beseitigung, sondern weiterentwicklung des alpha status.. 

Bäähhh scheixx Spiel, total verbuggt! 
Momeeent, is doch noch Alpha..
Achsooooo na dann...


----------



## MfDoom (27. Juni 2014)

Stimmt. Hätte EA mal bei Battlefield 4 machen sollen, das hätte so manches Geweine verhindert 

DAYZ-Standalone scheint tatsächlich eine Abzocke ungeahnter Größe gewesen zu sein und ich wette Dean hat es schon lange vorher gewusst. Gab ja genug hier die das schon vorher bescheinigt haben ^^


----------



## kero81 (27. Juni 2014)

Da hängen auch ganz bestimmt die Illuminaten noch mit drin. ^^ Uuuuuuh, Nebelschwaden ziehen durch den Raum...


----------



## MfDoom (27. Juni 2014)

Natürlich nur Mutmaßung  Y so Serious?


----------



## Shicehaufen (28. Juni 2014)

Q-Pit schrieb:


> Das ist glaub ich bei allen Waffen so. Ich und ein Kollege hatten nämlich jeweils eine M4 mit ACOG und eine Mosin mit LongRange. Die Mosins haben wir dann letztendlich weggeworfen, da man so auf große Distanz ja unmöglich jemanden treffen kann. Bei der M4 ist das Wackeln aufgrund des geringen Zooms ja nicht soo tragisch



Ja was ist denn mit dem Zielen passiert? Das wackelt ja mal total dumm und absolut nicht nachvollziehbar. Egal ob im stehen oder liegen es ist unmöglich jetzt ruhig zu snipen.

Vieleicht sollte ich mir zu Beruhigung mal nen Morphin pen setzen xD vieleicht klappt das ja dann.


----------



## lol2k (28. Juni 2014)

Existiert der Bug eigentlich noch, durch den man komplett ruhig zielen kann?  Hab es selbst nie ausprobiert...


----------



## Learcor (28. Juni 2014)

Ja der Bug existiert noch. ^^


----------



## lol2k (28. Juni 2014)

Learcor schrieb:


> Ja der Bug existiert noch. ^^


 
Gut zu wissen! Hatte gehofft dass der mit der 0.45er Version raus gepatched wird.


Nun ist es also offiziell! Der DayZ Souce-Code wurde vor einigen Wochen tatsächlich entwendet und ist mittlerweile im Netz aufgetaucht - für alle frei zugänglich. 
Bin schon auf die ersten Hacks gespannt. 

Quelle


----------



## Fox2010 (29. Juni 2014)

Ich wollte mal fragen ob es sich lohnt das Game zu kaufen oder besser 31euro für Arma 3 zu zahlen, momentan hab ich Watchdogs aber keine lust darauf, CS Go wird auch langweilig, auf MMOS momentan keine lust, brauch was wo man mal länger als nur 2 Stunden abends spielen kann als nur solche kurzen baller runden in shootern.

Nur ka wo das geld besser aufgehoben ist ob in Arma 3 Breaking Point oder Day-z Standalone.

Meine frage wären dazu: 
hat Day-Z oder Breaking Point die bessere Grafik?
Wo hat man mehr FPS mein System mit 4670k @4GHZ und 770GTX sollte ja locker ausreichen.
Wo spielen mehr Leute also welches Game hat die größeren Server, das ist mir ganz wichtig.
Wo gibts weniger Bugs und wo wird am schnellsten gefixt bzw. fals möglich auch weniger Hacker und glitcher.

Edit:
Hab mir nun Arma 3 gekauft, ist grade für 22.49 in den Sommersale gewandert und für das Geld ist es ja echt günstig gegenüber den normalen Preisen.


----------



## ich558 (29. Juni 2014)

Mir ist heut was komisches passiert... Bin gestorben und hab auf nen Nacht Server mit nur 4 Leuten gewechselt um in Ruhe zu looten. War nach paar Minuten in einer großen Stadt wo viele einzelne Häuse davor noch waren. Ich also gemütlich am Looten geh eine Treppe hoch, öffne die Türe und leuchte einen voll ausgerüsteten Typen an. Ihr könnt euch denken wie mir die pumpe ging wenn man auf einen Server mit 4 Leuten in einem kleinen Haus plötzlich wen im dunkeln sieht  Der Typ hat sich dann plötzlich auf den Boden gelegt und nach meinen kurzen Shock Moment hab ich ihn mit der hacke erledigt da er sich auch nicht bewegt hat. Der Typ hatte eine voll ausgestattet Mosin und M4, ein high capacity vest und darin noch eine tactival vest, munibox voll Mosinschuss und für die M4 ein 60er Magazin mit unendlich Muntion aber sonst absolut nichts (kein Essen etc). War das ein Cheater der sich gerade ausloggen wollte, eine Art Testcharakter ..? Habt ihr schon mal sowas erlebt?


----------



## Fox2010 (29. Juni 2014)

Von Cheatern hab ich nichts gelesen nur von Glitches aber man kann immer noch sein Waffen und Magazine Dupen.


----------



## bath92 (29. Juni 2014)

Zurzeit fast unspielbar! Neuster Hack: Hacker packt eure gezogene Waffe auf euren Rücken ...

Hängt wohl damit zusammen das der Programm-Code durch eine Sicherheitslücke entwendet worden ist, und nun für jeden sichtbar im Netz ist. Hab so meine Zweifel ob Bohemia das noch in den Griff bekommt.


----------



## Fox2010 (29. Juni 2014)

hä versteh den satz nicht 





> Hacker packt eure gezogene Waffe auf euren Rücken


Welcher hack soll das sein?, hab grad auch gelesen das der Code geklaut wurde omg wenn das Game nun noch cheater verseucht ist kann man das echt in die Tonne hauen, bin ich froh Breaking Point gekauft zu haben, wollte mir Day-Z kaufen sobald die neue Engine fertig ist aber mit cheatern aufem Server wäre das ja unspielbar da man meist nach 1-2 hits eh down ist..

Fand die Letsplays hammer die ganze zeit wo ich mir angeschaut hab aber wenn ich eines hasse was ein Spiel kaputt macht sind das diese schei.. Cheater


----------



## bath92 (30. Juni 2014)

Wenn man in die Nähe eines Hackers kommt, packt dieser automatisch die Waffe die man in der Hand hält weg... somit kannst du dich nicht mehr verteidigen, was aber meist wegen God-Mode des Hackers eh für die Katz ist.


----------



## Shicehaufen (30. Juni 2014)

Moin zusammen. Möchte mich evtl jemand um meine mosin mit pristine LRS und 120 Schuss beerben?  Zum wegwerfen hab ich dieses Beast leider zu lieb gewonnen xD.

Seit dem 0.45er Patch mit der wackeloptick macht mir das keinen Spaß mehr.  

Interessenten einfach hier rein schreiben oder pn.  

Ps: Hardcore Game Mode! Sitze am nwa.


----------



## Joselman (30. Juni 2014)

Wenn du mal stehen bleibst und dein Char zur Ruhe kommt wackelt auch nix mehr. Ich find das ehrlich gesagt ganz gut weil nach nem 10km Lauf Waffe ziehen und ne ruhige Hand zu haben ist ziemlich unrealistisch.


----------



## mist3r89 (30. Juni 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> Wenn du mal stehen bleibst und dein Char zur Ruhe kommt wackelt auch nix mehr. Ich find das ehrlich gesagt ganz gut weil nach nem 10km Lauf Waffe ziehen und ne ruhige Hand zu haben ist ziemlich unrealistisch.


 
blödsinn das ding wackelt auch gleich nach dem einloggen, und zwar völlig unrealistisch.
Nicht mal luftanhalten geht. Ruhige Hand haben muss ja nicht sein, aber wenn man sich hinliegt müsste nach paar Minuten der Puls ja wieder unten sein oder? dem ist nicht so, ist also def. ein Bug


----------



## Joselman (30. Juni 2014)

Okay bei mir ist es ganz sicher nicht so! Sobald ich stehen bleibe und kurz chille kann ich auf 800m zielen ohne wackler. Gestern Abend erst noch getestet.


----------



## Shicehaufen (30. Juni 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> blödsinn das ding wackelt auch gleich nach dem einloggen, und zwar völlig unrealistisch. Nicht mal luftanhalten geht. Ruhige Hand haben muss ja nicht sein, aber wenn man sich hinliegt müsste nach paar Minuten der Puls ja wieder unten sein oder? dem ist nicht so, ist also def. ein Bug



So sieht's aus. Hab auch schon mal mit Morphium experimentiert ob's dann riuhiger wird. Fehlanzeige. 

Das scope wackelt im stehen genauso schlimm wie im liegen. Bipod bringt auch nichts.

Btw bipod lies sich nicht mehr an der Waffe anbringen nachdem ich diesen mal runter genommen hab.


----------



## mist3r89 (30. Juni 2014)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> So sieht's aus. Hab auch schon mal mit Morphium experimentiert ob's dann riuhiger wird. Fehlanzeige.
> 
> Das scope wackelt im stehen genauso schlimm wie im liegen. Bipod bringt auch nichts.
> 
> Btw bipod lies sich nicht mehr an der Waffe anbringen nachdem ich diesen mal runter genommen hab.


 
jo es ist auch nicht ein normales hin und her bewegen smooth und einer starken Atmung gleich kommend, es ist aggresiv zitternd und im Zic Zac springend fühlt sich gar nicht smooth an und somit klar ein bug.


----------



## lol2k (30. Juni 2014)

Sollte sich dieses unruhige Waffenverhalten der Mosin als Bug herausstellen, ist es vermutlich bislang keinem aufgefallen, denn die Hälfte aller Spieler verwendet doch unlängst den _Counter-Bug_ - da wackelt nämlich gar nichts mehr (Siehe Video)! 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYE_J3hAUlc


----------



## mist3r89 (30. Juni 2014)

lol2k schrieb:


> Sollte sich dieses unruhige Waffenverhalten der Mosin als Bug herausstellen, ist es vermutlich bislang keinem aufgefallen, denn die Hälfte aller Spieler verwendet doch unlängst den _Counter-Bug_ - da wackelt nämlich gar nichts mehr (Siehe Video)!
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYE_J3hAUlc


 
Falsch, habe es in der Verzweiflung sogar so probiert, und dennoch wackelt alles unmöglicherweise


----------



## Joselman (30. Juni 2014)

Es muss ja ein Bug sein. Bei mir hört das gewackel wie gesagt nach einer kurzen Ruhephase auf. Wenn es wackelt dann auch nur waagerecht.


----------



## mist3r89 (30. Juni 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> Es muss ja ein Bug sein. Bei mir hört das gewackel wie gesagt nach einer kurzen Ruhephase auf. Wenn es wackelt dann auch nur waagerecht.


 
wenn die ganze welt das problem hat, ausser dir ist es wahrschweinlich ein bug ja.


----------



## Joselman (30. Juni 2014)

Ich saug mir das doch nicht aus den Fingern. Ich habe gestern noch gespielt und Zombies auf 800m abgeknallt. Und woher weisst du das die ganze Welt das Problem hat?


----------



## kalkone (30. Juni 2014)

Bei mir ist es nach einer Ruhepause auch nur noch "normales" gewackel und kann auch aus weiter Entfernung Ziele treffen.


----------



## Joselman (30. Juni 2014)

Soviel zu die ganze Welt....

Im Deutschen DayZ Forum berichten die Leute btw. das gleiche. Einige haben die Probleme egal was man macht und andere wiederum haben es nicht.

Kann man wohl nur hoffen das es bald gefixed wird.


----------



## mist3r89 (30. Juni 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> Soviel zu die ganze Welt....
> 
> Im Deutschen DayZ Forum berichten die Leute btw. das gleiche. Einige haben die Probleme egal was man macht und andere wiederum haben es nicht.
> 
> Kann man wohl nur hoffen das es *bald gefixed wird*.


 
also doch ein bug oder?


----------



## cap82 (30. Juni 2014)

https://mobile.twitter.com/Hicks_206/status/482104722795798528


----------



## mist3r89 (30. Juni 2014)

cap82 schrieb:


> https://mobile.twitter.com/Hicks_206/status/482104722795798528


 
twitter geht im büro nicht, kannst es vielleicht rüber kopieren?


----------



## efdev (30. Juni 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> twitter geht im büro nicht, kannst es vielleicht rüber kopieren?


 


> Oh yeah, should mention - the unnatural jitter in the weapon sway will also be resolved in the next exp update. Full credit to Mirek



dein problem wird wohl gefixt.


----------



## mist3r89 (30. Juni 2014)

efdev schrieb:


> dein problem wird wohl gefixt.


 
Super vielen dank, ich bin mit der exp schon drauf, allerdings läuft da noch die 45er. Am mittwoch wird die neue version auf stable geschoben, vermutlich kommt dann auch die neue version für die exp..


----------



## cap82 (30. Juni 2014)

Jo war auch nur am Handy, deswegen konnte ich nur den Link schicken.


----------



## Shicehaufen (30. Juni 2014)

efdev schrieb:


> dein problem wird wohl gefixt.



Super  next exp branch. Wie lange soll ich denn da warten bis es stable kommt?


----------



## efdev (30. Juni 2014)

die exp ist halt zum testen der erste feldversuch gehört eben dazu.
oder sollen alle bugs die im moment auf exp zu finden sind einfach direkt in die stable ?

ich finde es gut wie es im moment ist wenn etwas soweit ganz gut läuft wird es auch auf die stable erweitert, so werden zumindest die gröbsten fehler beseitigt.


----------



## Shicehaufen (30. Juni 2014)

efdev schrieb:


> die exp ist halt zum testen der erste feldversuch gehört eben dazu. oder sollen alle bugs die im moment auf exp zu finden sind einfach direkt in die stable ?  ich finde es gut wie es im moment ist wenn etwas soweit ganz gut läuft wird es auch auf die stable erweitert, so werden zumindest die gröbsten fehler beseitigt.



Ich will nicht den kompletten 0.46er branch, so geduldig bin ich da schon. Aber ich bin mir fast sicher, da das Problem bekannt ist, dass sich schnell ein hotfix aufspielen ließe.


----------



## lol2k (30. Juni 2014)

Habe nun zwei Tage intensiv gespielt und mir ist keine einzige AKM in die Arme gefallen. Die scheint wohl relativ selten zu sein? Im Forum wird schon darüber gewitzelt:



"I have all the attachments but no AK. People are going to think I'm weird when they kill me."


"I spent 6 hours this weekend looking for an AKM, the first 2 hours i couldn't even get my hands on a mag.
  Now in my inventory i have:

 4 x 30rnd AK mag
 2 x 75rnd AK drum mag
 1 x pristine wooden buttstock
 2 x pristine foldable buttstock
 2 x pristine PSO scope.
 too much ammo

 no AK still.

 On exp i found mags and the AK in one hour, but thats just luck.

  EDIT: I FOUND ONE! And besides, in that time i saw atleast 12 SKS, 4 Mosins, and even 2 M4s while passing heli crashes."  					 					
​
Wie sind eure Erfahrungen dahingehend?


----------



## Shicehaufen (30. Juni 2014)

lol2k schrieb:


> Habe nun zwei Tage intensiv gespielt und mir ist keine einzige AKM in die Arme gefallen. Die scheint wohl relativ selten zu sein? Im Forum wird schon darüber gewitzelt:    [*]"I have all the attachments but no AK. People are going to think I'm weird when they kill me."    [*]"I spent 6 hours this weekend looking for an AKM, the first 2 hours i couldn't even get my hands on a mag.  Now in my inventory i have:  4 x 30rnd AK mag 2 x 75rnd AK drum mag 1 x pristine wooden buttstock 2 x pristine foldable buttstock 2 x pristine PSO scope. too much ammo  no AK still.  On exp i found mags and the AK in one hour, but thats just luck.  EDIT: I FOUND ONE! And besides, in that time i saw atleast 12 SKS, 4 Mosins, and even 2 M4s while passing heli crashes."    Wie sind eure Erfahrungen dahingehend?



Sign: ich hab eine gefunden, ein 75er mag, pristin pso1 scope und etwa 80 Schuss Muni. 

Sehr selten das Teil.

Hab meine btw in einer Baracke gefunden unterm Bett.


----------



## bath92 (30. Juni 2014)

Versuchs mal an den Helikopter-Absturzstellen!


----------



## Shicehaufen (30. Juni 2014)

bath92 schrieb:


> Versuchs mal an den Helikopter-Absturzstellen!



Ich Denk da gibt's m4 plus Zubehör?!?


----------



## bath92 (30. Juni 2014)

M4 auch, bzw. die glaub ich findet man nur noch da?


----------



## Shicehaufen (1. Juli 2014)

Mein Zittern ist weg. Mosin ruhig, akm ruhig. Was ich getan habe?!? Ich habe einen Bruch geheilt... Obwohl nichts gebrochen war und dann ging es.

Also, jeder der diese zitteroptick hat einfach mal ne Schiene bauen, Morphium rein und dann sollte alles wieder gehen. 

Ps: Schiene bauen: axt--->baum Fällen--->axt nochmal auf das Stück holz anwenden---> wooden stick mit Bandage kombinieren und dann habt ihr eure Schiene.


----------



## mist3r89 (1. Juli 2014)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Mein Zittern ist weg. Mosin ruhig, akm ruhig. Was ich getan habe?!? Ich habe einen Bruch geheilt... Obwohl nichts gebrochen war und dann ging es.
> 
> Also, jeder der diese zitteroptick hat einfach mal ne Schiene bauen, Morphium rein und dann sollte alles wieder gehen.
> 
> Ps: Schiene bauen: axt--->baum Fällen--->axt nochmal auf das Stück holz anwenden---> wooden stick mit Bandage kombinieren und dann habt ihr eure Schiene.


 
na das muss ich probieren

Ich hab immer entweder Fleisch, oder Töpfe und Feuerzeug, aber nie bekomme ich beides gleichzeitig


----------



## Shicehaufen (1. Juli 2014)

Mir ist ein 75er mag flöten gegangen für die akm.

Also kleiner Tipp.: niemals von drummagazin auf stanag mag wechseln wenn die 4 slots nicht vorhanden sind im Rucksack. :-/  

Hab übrigens das komplette nwa plus Zeltlager usw gelootet und es war nicht eine einzige akm dabei. Dafür liegen dort zig sks und Pistolen samt Munition rum. Hab in der Feuerwache sogar ne gravierte 1911 gefunden .  

Weis einer von euch wo sich die helicrashsites befinden? Sind die immer an den gleichen stellen oder ist das komplett random? Hab noch keine gefunden bisher.


----------



## lol2k (1. Juli 2014)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> [...]
> Hab übrigens das komplette nwa plus Zeltlager usw gelootet und es war nicht eine einzige akm dabei. Dafür liegen dort zig sks und Pistolen samt Munition rum.



So erging mir das zwei Tage lang! Heute Nacht lag dann einfach eine AKM im Gang einer Baracke bei der Military Base, südlich vom NWA. 



Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Weiss einer von euch wo sich die helicrashsites befinden? Sind die immer an den gleichen stellen oder ist das komplett random? Hab noch keine gefunden bisher.



Habe innerhalb von zwei Tagen zwei Heli Crash Sites direkt auf dem NWA vorgefunden. 
Ansonsten:



> In addition to the the random crash sites, there are also three fixed  helicopter crash sites that still spawn other loot. They can be found  in the following places:
> 
> 
> (040 130) - in the swamps near Balota
> ...


Quelle


----------



## mist3r89 (1. Juli 2014)

bin gespannt was es so bringt bei den helis... sichere todesfallen... Aber zum fliegen bringen kann man die dinger noch nicht oder?


----------



## bath92 (1. Juli 2014)

Also so wie ich das seh werden die Helikopter-Absturzstellen bei jedem Serverrestart neu verteilt. Findet man auf den großen freien Flächen im Zentrum + Westen der Karte.


----------



## cap82 (1. Juli 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> bin gespannt was es so bringt bei den helis... sichere todesfallen... Aber zum fliegen bringen kann man die dinger noch nicht oder?



Joa in der Mod wurden die Dinger gerne mal von Bandits abgecampt.
Reparieren kann man die glaub ich nicht, in der Mod ging es zumindest nicht. 
Dafür spawnten an anderen Stellen Fahrzeuge, an denen noch Teile fehlten oder defekt waren und erst repariert werden mussten.


----------



## -Fux- (1. Juli 2014)

-Fux- schrieb:


> Helicopter Crash Sites: Es gibt 18 verschiedene Spawns, jedoch pro Server maximal 3 gleichzeitig (Auswahl zufällig). Karte  Weitere Spawns: (040 130) (134 039) (083 093)


 


Quelle


----------



## lol2k (1. Juli 2014)

Das nächste Update (0.46) soll ja bereits morgen in den _stable build_ überführt werden. 
Nachdem die letzten Updates kontinuierlich den Surival-Aspekts des Spiels ausgebaut haben, wird DayZ diesmal scheinbar weiter 'militarisiert'. 



> *0.46.124489 *
> 
> *  New *
> 
> ...



Quelle

Es sind bereits Bilder und Videos zu einzelnen neuen Gegenständen und Orten im Netz verfügbar. 
Als alter DayZ-Hase freue ich mich natürlich besonders auf die Zelte und den Fakt, dass das NEAF komplett umstrukturiert wird.


----------



## cap82 (1. Juli 2014)

Das NEAF wird aber doch eher "entmilitarisiert", da es mehr ein Zivilflugafen werden soll


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. Juli 2014)

Seit gegrüßt zu früher Stunde.

Hat sich was getan performancemässig seit März? Lohnt es sich noch zu spielen?

An sich hätte ich mal wieder Lust in einem etwas größeren Trupp umher zulaufen.


----------



## Shicehaufen (2. Juli 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Seit gegrüßt zu früher Stunde.  Hat sich was getan performancemässig seit März? Lohnt es sich noch zu spielen?  An sich hätte ich mal wieder Lust in einem etwas größeren Trupp umher zulaufen.



Ein bisschen ,würd ich sagen, hat sich in puncto Performance verbessert. Interessant vorbei zu schauen ist's allemal. Können ja dann mal ein Feuer machen und Fleisch braten. Hab 2 ausgezeichnete Reh Steaks im Rucksack die gerne zubereitet werden möchten. 

Mich kotzt derzeit nur der Fakt mit dem Regen an. Die Tage die ich jetzt mal wieder im Spiel war hat es auf Hardcore Servern grundsätzlich geregnet. Das trübt meine Stimmung xD.


----------



## mist3r89 (2. Juli 2014)

cap82 schrieb:


> Das NEAF wird aber doch eher "entmilitarisiert", da es mehr ein Zivilflugafen werden soll


 
achso und ich tummle im norden und suche nach dem neuen airfield^^ 
heisst das einfach dass das kleine Airfield verändert wurde?

Gestern war ich beim Helikopter beim Schiff, da war ein militär Zombie und sonst aber überhaupt nix....


----------



## Joselman (2. Juli 2014)

Dann lassst uns doch was ausmachen fürs WE vielleicht bekommen wir ja nochmal ein paar Leute zusammen. Ich hätte auch wieder bock aber alleine rumziehen ist ziemlich langweilig.


----------



## Shicehaufen (2. Juli 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> Dann lassst uns doch was ausmachen fürs WE vielleicht bekommen wir ja nochmal ein paar Leute zusammen. Ich hätte auch wieder bock aber alleine rumziehen ist ziemlich langweilig.



Bin dabei. Aber erst ab 2300 wegen spätschicht.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. Juli 2014)

Ok. Ich bin dabei.


----------



## Shicehaufen (2. Juli 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ok. Ich bin dabei.



Brich dir auf dem weg zum treffen nicht die Beine und meide Hausdächer. xD


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (2. Juli 2014)

Ja ich werde mein bestes geben 

Was gibts den für Neuerungen?


----------



## lol2k (2. Juli 2014)

Also wir sind ja zu Mod-Zeiten  noch mit dem Helicopter zu _Debug Island_ geflogen, was schon ca. 20 Minuten in Anspruch genommen hat. 
Aber dieser User hier toppt wirklich alles - 4 Stunden Dauerschwimmen ist wirklich eine Leistung! 

Weitere Bilder


----------



## Joselman (2. Juli 2014)

lol2k schrieb:


> Also wir sind ja zu Mod-Zeiten  noch mit dem Helicopter zu _Debug Island_ geflogen, was schon ca. 20 Minuten in Anspruch genommen hat.
> Aber dieser User hier toppt wirklich alles - 4 Stunden Dauerschwimmen ist wirklich eine Leistung!
> 
> Weitere Bilder


 
jetzt auch hier *DayZ Standalone: Stundenlange Schwimm-Expedition zu "Schadenfreude Island"*


----------



## mist3r89 (3. Juli 2014)

boah... am Airstrip im NE ist ja absolut nichts mehr wofür es sich zu sterben lohnt-.- Bin mal gestern darüber geflogen, aber war schon ziemlich enttäuschend... naja die städte im norden geben vermutlich genügend military loot, und es wär vermutlich zu viel des guten gewesen...


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (3. Juli 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> boah... am Airstrip im NE ist ja absolut nichts mehr wofür es sich zu sterben lohnt-.- Bin mal gestern darüber geflogen, aber war schon ziemlich enttäuschend... naja die städte im norden geben vermutlich genügend military loot, und es wär vermutlich zu viel des guten gewesen...



GEFLOGEN? lol


----------



## MrSniperPhil (3. Juli 2014)

Du kannst die Chernarus Karte im Arma 3 Editor öffnen und dir jedes mögliche Arma 3 Fahrzeug einfügen.

Kannst also auch mit nem Panzer übers NWA ballern, aber der Heli ist meist deutlich schneller


----------



## bath92 (3. Juli 2014)

Hat schon jemand eine MP5 gefunden? Wenn ja wo?


----------



## Shicehaufen (3. Juli 2014)

bath92 schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand eine MP5 gefunden? Wenn ja wo?



Ich weis es nicht aber ich könnte mir gut vorstellen das es diese auch nur an den helicrashsites gibt da es ja auch eine "westliche" Waffe ist.


----------



## bath92 (3. Juli 2014)

Könnte gut sein! Die MP5 lässt sich übrigens wie eine Pistole in einen Rucksack packen. Somit gibt's weniger Probleme beim Waffenwechsel. Bisher musste man ja immer ein Gewehr auf den Boden legen um auf die geschulterte Waffe zu wechseln.


----------



## Shicehaufen (4. Juli 2014)

Grad ein YT vid über mp5 gesehen. Die Solls in den Polizeistationen geben. Aber so wie das vid aussah ist eine m4 oder akm dieser Waffe überlegen.


----------



## bath92 (4. Juli 2014)

Als Sekundärwaffe neben der Mosin wird's schon was taugen..


----------



## lol2k (4. Juli 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> boah... am Airstrip im NE ist ja absolut nichts mehr wofür es sich zu sterben lohnt-.- Bin mal gestern darüber geflogen, aber war schon ziemlich enttäuschend... naja die städte im norden geben vermutlich genügend military loot, und es wär vermutlich zu viel des guten gewesen...



Finde es mittlerweile sogar zu vollgepackt dort oben im Nordosten. Das mag so gar nicht in die Welt von Chernarus reinpassen, welche sich eher durch kleine Dörfer und Ortschaften auszeichnet.
Nichtsdestotrotz ist mein Lieblingsort noch immer das NWA und die Umgebung. Dort ist immer bleihaltige Luft.


----------



## mist3r89 (4. Juli 2014)

naja in letzter Zeit konnte ich auf vollen servern am nwa spazieren ohne sorge... hab da schon ewig lange keine Menschenseele mehr gesehen... dagegen war beim airstrip immer der sichere tot...
Ausserdem kann man momentan die Gefängnisse sowieso nicht looten, weil immer idioten drin sind die einem von der mauer aus abballern


----------



## Joselman (4. Juli 2014)

Man kann immernoch durch die Wand glitchen im 1sten und 2ten Stock? OMG

Wie sieht das aus heute Abend? Steht 23:00 noch und wo treffen wir uns? HC oder SC?


----------



## mist3r89 (4. Juli 2014)

Jo ich wär natürlich für SC und wenns geht schon vor 11^^ Morgen gehts in den Ferien und Gotthard und so wird sicher einbisschen energie brauchen


----------



## Joselman (4. Juli 2014)

Ich bin sicher auch früher on. Ich würd sagen wer da ist geht schonmal auf den TS und dann müssen wir halt die Truppe einsammeln.


----------



## mist3r89 (4. Juli 2014)

würd sagen wir treffen uns z.B alle am NEA, dann sehen wir mal den neuen Airfield und von da aus können wir ja gemütlich nach norden looten, nach westen action, nach osten Bambis beschützen und banditen terrorisieren oder umgekehrt


----------



## Shicehaufen (4. Juli 2014)

Ich komm ab 2300 ins ts. Bin für alles offen heute.


----------



## mist3r89 (4. Juli 2014)

fänds noch cool wenn wir irgendwie jagen würden uns ein kleines Lagerfeuer machen und bisschen was kochen... Alleine geht das fast nicht, weil man gar nicht so viel platz hat zum herumtragen. 
Als Gruppe kann man einen Koch mitnehmen, einen mediziner mit Blutkonserven und Saline IV Kits, einen Sniper, 2 nahkampfeinheiten und 1 axter für die zombies XD
Das A-Team halt XD


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. Juli 2014)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Ich komm ab 2300 ins ts. Bin für alles offen heute.


Lust auf Dachweitsprung? [emoji16]

Welcher TS?


----------



## Joselman (4. Juli 2014)

PCGHX TS. Die IP steht im Startpost glaube ich. Da warst du auch schon drauf Pseudo!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. Juli 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> PCGHX TS. Die IP steht im Startpost glaube ich. Da warst du auch schon drauf Pseudo!


Ja ich habe zwischendurch 5 oder 6 mal meinen PC neu aufgesetzt


----------



## Joselman (4. Juli 2014)

Ich kann die IP auch nochmal gegen 17:00 hier posten. Bin grade nicht zu Hause.


----------



## mist3r89 (4. Juli 2014)

ja muss einfach einer dabei sein der uns rein lässt wegen den berechtigungen


----------



## Joselman (4. Juli 2014)

Ich denke ich kann das ansonsten habe ich selber noch ein TS also das wird heute Abend nicht das Problem werden.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. Juli 2014)

Ist schon jemand TS? Wäre gegen 23:15 da.


----------



## RavionHD (5. Juli 2014)

Wann ist eigentlich der Wechsel auf die neue Engine vorhergesehen?
Wird sich da soviel ändern, auch im technischem (Grafik) Bereich?


----------



## -Fux- (5. Juli 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Wann ist eigentlich der Wechsel auf die neue Engine vorhergesehen?
> Wird sich da soviel ändern, auch im technischem (Grafik) Bereich?


 
"Neue Engine" ist meiner Meinung nach falsch formuliert (marketing), die Vorhandene wird (bzw. wurde) so stark modifiziert, dass man ihr einen neuen Namen gegeben hat  Einen kompletten wechsel wird es nicht geben.

An der Grafik wird sich wohl nicht viel ändern, die Performance sollte jedoch (stark) steigen.

Bei Aktueller Grafik mit 60FPS durch Cherno wäre doch was


----------



## Joselman (5. Juli 2014)

Die Performance hat sich mit den letzten beiden Updates gefühlt deutlich verbessert. Den Eindruck hatte gestern nicht nur ich.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (5. Juli 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCQsa9NeUURFE5DUcXbVNNkQ

Ich kann euch diesen Typ hier auf jeden Fall empfehlen, wenn ihr DayZ-Videos guckt und etwas Englisch könnt. Er ist extrem auf Action ausgelegt.

Hier mal das neueste Video von ihm: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FP1hYSiJWa8


----------



## efdev (5. Juli 2014)

für DayZ gibt es doch Moondye7 finde ich bisher am besten und lustigsten.

@T
wie schauts aus mit den experimental servern?
das letzte mal als ich geschaut habe waren nach 15min warten nur 2 in der liste egal welche kriterien ich hatte.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. Juli 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> Die Performance hat sich mit den letzten beiden Updates gefühlt deutlich verbessert. Den Eindruck hatte gestern nicht nur ich.


Dad kann ich so unterschreiben. Macht echt wieder Spaß


----------



## Gast1668381003 (5. Juli 2014)

Auf jeden Fall läuft jetzt nicht mehr jeder zweite mit 'ner M4 rum, denn die sind ja nur noch bei den Absturzstellen zu finden, wenn überhaupt.
Stattdessen spawnen jetzt massenhaft SKS, FXN, Magnum und PU-Scopes.
Und AKM ? mMn _extrem_ selten - hab in den letzten Tagen wirklich unzählige _(ungelootete_) Baracken und Militärgebäude durchsucht und nur _eine einzige_ AKM gefunden 

Gut gefallen mir die neuen Animationen und auch, dass man mit der Waffe in der Hand viel schneller laufen kann. Das macht die Sache für Mosinschützen jetzt deutlich schwieriger...

Mit der "neuen" Engine erhoffe ich mir besere Performance in Städten und mehr grafische Raffinessen, schließlich soll auch ein DX10/11-Renderpfad eingebaut sein. Tesselation, bessere Shader und weichere Schatten würden das Spiel grafisch aufwerten.


----------



## efdev (5. Juli 2014)

gerade weile der DX10/11 pfad dazukommt wird die performance gesteigert, vielleicht wird das ganze dann auch noch etwas detailreicher.
aber hauptsache in städten sind die fps spielbar das wäre schon ein großer gewinn und ein riesen fortschritt zur mod.


----------



## JohnSh3p4rd (5. Juli 2014)

Seid ihr von einem Zombie mit einem Schlag schon mal tot gehauen worden? 
Ist mir gerade passiert. Mit vollem Leben.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (5. Juli 2014)

Zombies haben mir mit einem Schlag mal die Klamotten ruiniert oder das Bein gebrochen, aber tot war ich wegen eines Schlages noch nie.


----------



## JohnSh3p4rd (5. Juli 2014)

Ich wurde von Zombie gehauen, und dann kam auch schon die Meldung: You are dead. 
Jetzt bin ich aber wieder da, wo ich gestorben (20 Minuten gesprintet), finde meine leiche in Wald nicht wieder. 
Und nun war Server restart. Das ist ziemlich frustrierend. Die schöne M4


----------



## Shicehaufen (5. Juli 2014)

JohnSh3p4rd schrieb:


> Ich wurde von Zombie gehauen, und dann kam auch schon die Meldung: You are dead. Jetzt bin ich aber wieder da, wo ich gestorben (20 Minuten gesprintet), finde meine leiche in Wald nicht wieder. Und nun war Server restart. Das ist ziemlich frustrierend. Die schöne M4



Nach 10 Minuten verschwindet deine Leiche. Dein loot kann nur durch nen Kollegen gerettet werden indem er dein Leiche fleddert und dein Zeug auf den Boden legt. Da bleibst bis zum restart liegen.


----------



## bath92 (5. Juli 2014)

Ist mir auch schon passiert. Hatte keinen Helm auf dem Kopf. Meine Vermutung ist, dass der Zombie in diesem Fall genau den Kopf trifft. Mit Helm ist mir das aber noch nicht passiert. Kann mich aber auch irren.


----------



## JohnSh3p4rd (5. Juli 2014)

bath92 schrieb:


> Ist mir auch schon passiert. Hatte keinen Helm auf dem Kopf. Meine Vermutung ist, dass der Zombie in diesem Fall genau den Kopf trifft. Mit Helm ist mir das aber noch nicht passiert. Kann mich aber auch irren.


 
Wurde auch schon öfters vom Zombie gehauen, bislang ist nichts passiert. Da hatte ich auch immer einen Helm auf.

@Shicehaufen: Ich bin sehr böse auf dich 
"Nur Bandits tragen Helme!" Nur Idioten tragen keinen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. Juli 2014)

JohnSh3p4rd schrieb:


> Wurde auch schon öfters vom Zombie gehauen, bislang ist nichts passiert. Da hatte ich auch immer einen Helm auf.
> 
> @Shicehaufen: Ich bin sehr böse auf dich
> "Nur Bandits tragen Helme!" Nur Idioten tragen keinen


Da hat er aber Recht


----------



## Shicehaufen (5. Juli 2014)

JohnSh3p4rd schrieb:


> Wurde auch schon öfters vom Zombie gehauen, bislang ist nichts passiert. Da hatte ich auch immer einen Helm auf.  @Shicehaufen: Ich bin sehr böse auf dich  "Nur Bandits tragen Helme!" Nur Idioten tragen keinen



Phhha! Mit Stil und schwarzem Barrett unter gehen lautet die Devise ;-D! Bin noch nie durch nen Zombie gestorben. 


Gebt Helmen keine Chance!
Nieder mit den Helmen!

xD


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. Juli 2014)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Phhha! Mit Stil und schwarzem Barrett unter gehen lautet die Devise ;-D! Bin noch nie durch nen Zombie gestorben.
> 
> 
> Gebt Helmen keine Chance!
> ...


Ab wann bist du den heute unterwegs?


----------



## Shicehaufen (5. Juli 2014)

Gegen 2300 bin ich wieder online.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. Juli 2014)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Gegen 2300 bin ich wieder online.


Bin unterwegs nach Haus. 30 Minuten ca.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (6. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@Shicehaufen @Joselman und ich. War eine lange und lustige Jagd mit viel Beinbruch und Loot.


----------



## Shicehaufen (6. Juli 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> @Shicehaufen @Joselman und ich. War eine lange und lustige Jagd mit viel Beinbruch und Loot.



Jetzt muss nur noch die Gitarre als Nahkampfwaffe ins Spiel und die Szene wär perfekt.

War ne lustige runde.


----------



## Crush182 (6. Juli 2014)

Wie läuft es momentan eig.?

Kann man es spielen, oder wird man zu tode gehackt? :/

...Ich wäre sonst nächstes we auch mal wieder (nach 6 Monaten Abstinenz  ) mit dabei.
-So als Abwechslung zu Arma 3 Breaking Point


----------



## Shicehaufen (6. Juli 2014)

Crush182 schrieb:


> Wie läuft es momentan eig.?  Kann man es spielen, oder wird man zu tode gehackt? :/  ...Ich wäre sonst nächstes we auch mal wieder (nach 6 Monaten Abstinenz  ) mit dabei. -So als Abwechslung zu Arma 3 Breaking Point



Hacker wüsste ich jetzt nicht. Ich glaube gestern sind wir fair gestorben xD. Man kann es spielen, die Zombies sind keine Gefahr (ok, shepard sieht das anders ) und außer neuen locations, Häusern und Städten und Waffen ist alles beim alten. Die Performance ist gefühlt besser da die graka mittlerweile besser ausgelastet wird.


----------



## JohnSh3p4rd (6. Juli 2014)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Hacker wüsste ich jetzt nicht. Ich glaube gestern sind wir fair gestorben xD. Man kann es spielen, die Zombies sind keine Gefahr (ok, shepard sieht das anders ) und außer neuen locations, Häusern und Städten und Waffen ist alles beim alten. Die Performance ist gefühlt besser da die graka mittlerweile besser ausgelastet wird.


 
Dafür wurde ich nicht erschossen (Helm ) und habe jetzt eine M4 und eine AKM


----------



## Shicehaufen (6. Juli 2014)

JohnSh3p4rd schrieb:


> Dafür wurde ich nicht erschossen (Helm ) und habe jetzt eine M4 und eine AKM



Wir müssen das beim nächsten mal schlauer angehen. Sollte wieder so eine Situation auftreten  wär es schlau wenn einer in die Richtung Sperrfeuer gibt und der andere dann flankiert während die ihre Köpfe unten haben. Dann hätte die Sache gestern anders ausgehen können . 
Deshalb bin ich auch für Hardcore damit man damit auch einen taktischen Vorteil hat und dieser nicht durch die dumme 3rd Person view zunichte gemacht wird.

Auf jeden fall habe ich etwas dazu gelernt


----------



## kero81 (6. Juli 2014)

Wie isn das überhaupt so mit Cheatern? Habt ihr schon welche gesehen? Also offensichtliche? Ich spiel sehr wenig in letzter Zeit, hab insgesamt glaube nur um die 90 Stunden Spielzeit...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (6. Juli 2014)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Hacker wüsste ich jetzt nicht. Ich glaube gestern sind wir fair gestorben xD. Man kann es spielen, die Zombies sind keine Gefahr (ok, shepard sieht das anders ) und außer neuen locations, Häusern und Städten und Waffen ist alles beim alten. Die Performance ist gefühlt besser da die graka mittlerweile besser ausgelastet wird.


Nix fair. Von hinten kamen dir die.


----------



## Shicehaufen (6. Juli 2014)

kero81 schrieb:


> Wie isn das überhaupt so mit Cheatern? Habt ihr schon welche gesehen? Also offensichtliche? Ich spiel sehr wenig in letzter Zeit, hab insgesamt glaube nur um die 90 Stunden Spielzeit...


  Einmal sind wir vor Monaten in Electro auf ein Cheater squad gestoßen. Wenigstens einer muss da nen WH gehabt haben. Hatten gerade mal einen gesehen von vier Seiten wurden wir im Wald unter Beschuss genommen und gekillt.

Dann kenn ich noch ne Geschichte von nem speedhacker godmode Cheater der alles in Sekunden an der Ostküste gekillt hat.  

Sonnst sind mir noch keine begegnet. Ich verhalte mich, außer in den ersten 30 Minuten als Bambi, relativ passiv.



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Nix fair. Von hinten kamen dir die.



Gib nem Blinden ein Fernglas und den Auftrag zu spotten dann kommt das dabei raus xD


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (6. Juli 2014)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Gib nem Blinden ein Fernglas und den Auftrag zu spotten dann kommt das dabei raus xD


Wie soll ich hinten spoten? Ihr wart hinter uns und bekommt nix gebacken.


----------



## Shicehaufen (6. Juli 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Wie soll ich hinten spoten? Ihr wart hinter uns und bekommt nix gebacken.



Also shepard und ich haben vorerst überlebt xD.

Nochmal was zu den Lagerfeuer Fotos... Spielst du immer so dunkel? Bei mir aufm Monitor war die Szene sehr sehr viel heller. Ich hab Gamma ca bei 55-60%.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (6. Juli 2014)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Also shepard und ich haben vorerst überlebt xD.
> 
> Nochmal was zu den Lagerfeuer Fotos... Spielst du immer so dunkel? Bei mir aufm Monitor war die Szene sehr sehr viel heller. Ich hab Gamma ca bei 55-60%.


Nein, dass kommt wenn man direkt ins Feuer schaut. Da verdunkelt sich bei mir der Himmel. Sonst alles an Farbwerten etc auf Standard.


----------



## JohnSh3p4rd (6. Juli 2014)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Also shepard und ich haben vorerst überlebt xD.
> 
> Nochmal was zu den Lagerfeuer Fotos... Spielst du immer so dunkel? Bei mir aufm Monitor war die Szene sehr sehr viel heller. Ich hab Gamma ca bei 55-60%.


Korrigiere: Ich lebe immer noch 
Aber ich bräuchte bei Legenheit man das ein oder andere Saline Bag 
Und ich habe noch eine AKM zu verschenken. Oder die M4, das muss ich mir noch überlegen


----------



## kero81 (6. Juli 2014)

Sry, iwas is da gerade schief gelaufen. Falscher Thread.


----------



## Shicehaufen (6. Juli 2014)

JohnSh3p4rd schrieb:


> Korrigiere: Ich lebe immer noch  Aber ich bräuchte bei Legenheit man das ein oder andere Saline Bag  Und ich habe noch eine AKM zu verschenken. Oder die M4, das muss ich mir noch überlegen



Hattest du wirklich beide gekillt oder hab ich den einen noch erwischt? Salinebag muss ich suchen. Bin erst ab elf evtl wieder on heute. Die m4 kannste behalten, die ist grün (bääh), xD. Ich werd mich heut Nacht noch equiped und so.

Ich wär aber dafür dass wir uns wieder auf Hardcore Servern tummeln eben wegen dieser 3rd Person view.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (6. Juli 2014)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Hattest du wirklich beide gekillt oder hab ich den einen noch erwischt? Salinebag muss ich suchen. Bin erst ab elf evtl wieder on heute. Die m4 kannste behalten, die ist grün (bääh), xD. Ich werd mich heut Nacht noch equiped und so.
> 
> Ich wär aber dafür dass wir uns wieder auf Hardcore Servern tummeln eben wegen dieser 3rd Person view.


Ok. Aber zuvor noch ein letzter Anschlag aufm NWA. So richtig rein und alles zerlegen. Und dann Hardcore


----------



## Shicehaufen (6. Juli 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ok. Aber zuvor noch ein letzter Anschlag aufm NWA. So richtig rein und alles zerlegen. Und dann Hardcore



Negativ, wir rüsten uns hoch und marschieren wieder Richtung Küste. In die neue Stadt und hoffen auf mehr solcher Spaßvogel die uns mit Baseball Schlägern bedrohen xD.

Wir müssen nicht rambo spielen, dass bringt in dem Spiel eh nicht viel.


----------



## JohnSh3p4rd (6. Juli 2014)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Hattest du wirklich beide gekillt oder hab ich den einen noch erwischt? Salinebag muss ich suchen. Bin erst ab elf evtl wieder on heute. Die m4 kannste behalten, die ist grün (bääh), xD. Ich werd mich heut Nacht noch equiped und so.
> 
> Ich wär aber dafür dass wir uns wieder auf Hardcore Servern tummeln eben wegen dieser 3rd Person view.


Also den einen habe ich erwischt, bei dem anderen, der dich gekillt hat, bin ich mir nicht sicher. Kann sein das du ihn schon erwischt hast, als ich auf ihn geschossen habe. 
Die M4 wurde schon auf schwarz lackiert


----------



## Shicehaufen (6. Juli 2014)

JohnSh3p4rd schrieb:


> Also den einen habe ich erwischt, bei dem anderen, der dich gekillt hat, bin ich mir nicht sicher. Kann sein das du ihn schon erwischt hast, als ich auf ihn geschossen habe. Die M4 wurde schon auf schwarz lackiert




Aber... Wäre ich gestern nicht gestorben hätte ich und die andern beiden jetzt nicht so ne coole bikerjacke xD. Guck dir pseudos Bilder an vom Lagerfeuer 

Was mich nur wieder gestört hat, wenn ich mir nen lets Play anschaue da Rennen die halb nackt rum, sind hungrig und durstig, werden angeschossen unconsicsious und wachen aber nach 5 Sekunden wieder auf. Und ich, healthy, energized, hydrated und lieg 2 Minuten am Boden und kann nichts machen. Zumal der Typ mich nicht mit ner mosin sondern "nur" mit der m4 erwischt hat.


----------



## JohnSh3p4rd (6. Juli 2014)

Ich brauche auch eine Jacke und Weste. Meine hats zerlegt.


----------



## Joselman (6. Juli 2014)

JohnSh3p4rd schrieb:


> Ich brauche auch eine Jacke und Weste. Meine hats zerlegt.


 
tausche gerne gegen meine AKM


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (6. Juli 2014)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Negativ, wir rüsten uns hoch und marschieren wieder Richtung Küste. In die neue Stadt und hoffen auf mehr solcher Spaßvogel die uns mit Baseball Schlägern bedrohen xD.
> 
> Wir müssen nicht rambo spielen, dass bringt in dem Spiel eh nicht viel.


Ok. Das ist auch ein Plan. Und ich hoffe, meine Beine bleiben heute mal heil bzw sterbe ich nicht am einem Fallglitch.


----------



## Shicehaufen (6. Juli 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ok. Das ist auch ein Plan. Und ich hoffe, meine Beine bleiben heute mal heil bzw sterbe ich nicht am einem Fallglitch.



Du brichst dir die beine. Das ist so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche. Wenn du das nicht selbst schaffst Held ich am Ende unseres Streifzuges nach also bau dir schonmal ne schiene xD


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (6. Juli 2014)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Du brichst dir die beine. Das ist so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche. Wenn du das nicht selbst schaffst Held ich am Ende unseres Streifzuges nach also bau dir schonmal ne schiene xD


Ich habe keine Verbände mehr. Aber einen Injektor glaube ich noch


----------



## Shicehaufen (6. Juli 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Verbände mehr. Aber einen Injektor glaube ich noch



Du findest schon noch welche. Wenn nicht finde und zerreiße ein paar tshirts.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (6. Juli 2014)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Du findest schon noch welche. Wenn nicht finde und zerreiße ein paar tshirts.


Oder ein presönlichen Sani 

Ich behaupte mal, ich halte den DayZ Rekord im Beine brechen


----------



## Shicehaufen (6. Juli 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Oder ein presönlichen Sani   Ich behaupte mal, ich halte den DayZ Rekord im Beine brechen



Ja mach einen YT chnl und als erstes vid nen Broke-Leg-Medley. Danach lässt du die Leute abstimmen wie du dir die Beine im nächsten Video brechen sollst xD. 

Würde dich bei dem Projekt unterstützen und nen Rucksack voller Stöcke, Bandagen und Morphin mit mir rum schleppen und nach getanenem Bruch geht's zum nächsten "Video Set"


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (6. Juli 2014)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Ja mach einen YT chnl und als erstes vid nen Broke-Leg-Medley. Danach lässt du die Leute abstimmen wie du dir die Beine im nächsten Video brechen sollst xD.
> 
> Würde dich bei dem Projekt unterstützen und nen Rucksack voller Stöcke, Bandagen und Morphin mit mir rum schleppen und nach getanenem Bruch geht's zum nächsten "Video Set"


 

Mach hin. Bin 23:00 TeamSpeak


----------



## aordecai (7. Juli 2014)

Moin,

habe zwar einen Thread eröffnet, erhalte jedoch dort keine Antwort. Folgendes: 

Ich habe mir bei Steam Dayz gekauft und es runtergeladen. Dann wurde es installiert. Wenn ich es starten möchte, geht mein Bildschirm aus, einfach so. Dann mache ich ihn wieder an und aus. Dann ist Dayz ohne jeglichen Grund abgestürzt. Keine Fehlermeldung!
Hat jemand eine Idee? 

Noch was: Brauche ich eigentlich Arma 2 installiert, damit Dayz läuft? 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt hier helfen


----------



## bath92 (7. Juli 2014)

Arma2 muss nicht installiert sein. DayZ ist ein eigenständigs Programm. Zu dem Ein-/Ausschalten kann ich nicht's sagen. Tipp: alle Kabel checken. Abstürze sind bei DayZ keine Seltenheit, bei mir half eine Neuinstallation.


----------



## aordecai (7. Juli 2014)

Neu Installation schon im dritt Versuch -.-
Kabel etc. alles in Ordnung. Sonst läuft ja auch alles


----------



## bath92 (7. Juli 2014)

Hast du bei steam schon die erweiterten Einstellungen geprüft? Da findet man so eine Zeile, in der angegeben wird wie das Spiel gestartet wird.

Edit: "Startoptionen einstellen"

 "-cpuCount=4" - Für die Anzahl eurer Prozessorkerne. In der Regel 2, 4, 6 oder 8. "-maxMem=2047" - Erlaubt dem Spiel, mehr Arbeitsspeicher zu verwenden. 2 GB RAM sind dabei das Maximum. "-exThreads=7" für Quadcore-Prozessoren, "-exThreads=3" für Dualcore-Prozessoren. "-noBenchmark" - Deaktiviert das automatisch erstellte Benchmark, welches vom Spiel erstellt wird. "-noLogs" - Deaktiviert die autmatisch erstellten Logs, die vom Spiel erstellt werden. "-noSplash" - Deaktiviert das Intro beim Spielstart, sodass ihr schneller im Hauptmenü landet.

Wen das nicht hilft weiß ich leider nicht weiter!


----------



## aordecai (7. Juli 2014)

bath92 schrieb:


> Hast du bei steam schon die erweiterten Einstellungen geprüft? Da findet man so eine Zeile, in der angegeben wird wie das Spiel gestartet wird.
> 
> Edit: "Startoptionen einstellen"
> 
> ...


 
Sorry finde die "Erweiterten Einstellungen" nicht? :s


----------



## bath92 (7. Juli 2014)

Bin leider grad unterwegs, deswegen kein Zugriff auf steam.

Aber ungefähr so:
Rechtsklick auf das Spiel in der Steam-Bibliothek --> Optionen --> Startoptionen festlegen.

Da können die Befehle eingetragen werden. Leerzeichen trennen das ganze. Vorsicht! Glaub bei Tippfehlern startet es gar nicht mehr!


----------



## MfDoom (7. Juli 2014)

Wenn der Monitor ausgeht würde ich das Problem bei den Grafikeinstellungen suchen. Eventuell im Grakatreiber rumgespielt und die Hz zu hochgeballert?


----------



## Shyn (7. Juli 2014)

DayZ Config Datei unter eigene Dokumente löschen bzw. bearbeiten, könnte helfen, vllt eine falsche Auflösung hinterlegt, die Probleme macht.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. Juli 2014)

Seit wann ist die Amphibia Onshot beim Menschen?


----------



## aordecai (7. Juli 2014)

Shyn schrieb:


> DayZ Config Datei unter eigene Dokumente löschen bzw. bearbeiten, könnte helfen, vllt eine falsche Auflösung hinterlegt, die Probleme macht.



jup. Die Konfigdatei ist es. Musste los zur Arbeit. Mache es am Abend. Ich sage Bescheid.


----------



## Shicehaufen (7. Juli 2014)

Das Kommando -exThread3/7 sind nicht die Kerne sondern threads deines prozis. Im Falle deines i5 muss dort 3 rein nicht 7.    

-cpucount2/4 ist für die realen Kerne.  Noch was witziges gefunden  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGUKSWu4w1A

Edit: ich raste bald aus. Nach ca 20 airfield und etwa 15 Military base und vybor immernoch keine akm gefunden. Ich hab mittlerweile alles, von den attachments der akm über ne high capacity vest hin zu 3 75er drummags und 200 Schuss zusätzlich.

Gnaaaaa 

Haben die die akm mit nem serverupdate wieder ausm loottable genommen?


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (8. Juli 2014)

Will gerade nach langer Zeit mal auf den TS und komme in keinen Channel xD Keine Rechte ;(


----------



## Shicehaufen (8. Juli 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Will gerade nach langer Zeit mal auf den TS und komme in keinen Channel xD Keine Rechte ;(



Gucken jetzt nicht eh alle Fußball?!? Da kann man bestimmt ungestört looten xD


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (8. Juli 2014)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Gucken jetzt nicht eh alle Fußball?!? Da kann man bestimmt ungestört looten xD


Denkst du [emoji57]


----------



## SkandaloeS (9. Juli 2014)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Das Kommando -exThread3/7 sind nicht die Kerne sondern threads deines prozis. Im Falle deines i5 muss dort 3 rein nicht 7.


 
Das ist nicht richtig. Im Falle eines Quadcore wird der Befehl -exThreads=7 genommen, 3 kommt für Dualcores zum Einsatz.


----------



## Shicehaufen (9. Juli 2014)

SkandaloeS schrieb:


> Das ist nicht richtig. Im Falle eines Quadcore wird der Befehl -exThreads=7 genommen, 3 kommt für Dualcores zum Einsatz.



Nein. Was du meinst ist -cpuCount2,4,6

Der steht für physische Kerne.


----------



## SkandaloeS (9. Juli 2014)

Nö, meine ich nicht.



> -exThreads=<number>	 Change to a number 0,1,3,5,7. This will override auto detection (which use 3 for dualcore and 7 for quadcore).



https://community.bistudio.com/wiki/Arma2:_Startup_Parameters


----------



## bath92 (10. Juli 2014)

"-cpuCount=4" - Für die Anzahl eurer Prozessorkerne. In der Regel 2, 4, 6 oder 8. "
-exThreads=7" für Quadcore-Prozessoren, "-exThreads=3" für Dualcore-Prozessoren. "

Sind doch unterschiedliche Befehle! Der Eine für die Anzahl der Kerne, und der Andere für den Prozessortyp.


----------



## SkandaloeS (10. Juli 2014)

Was anderes habe ich auch nicht behauptet.


----------



## bath92 (10. Juli 2014)

Stimmt, dachte es wäre noch unklar..
Erkennt ihr da einen Unterschied, wenn die Änderungen vorgenommen wurden?
Bei mir ändert sich in Sachen Geschwindigkeit beim Start nichts...


----------



## Shicehaufen (10. Juli 2014)

Boah. Nach 4 Nächten, 30 sks, 10 mosins, 5 Armbrüsten, unzähligen Pistolen und 3 75er Magazinen hab ich nun endlich ne akm gefunden .

Jetzt kann ich endlich wieder anfangen zu spielen xD


----------



## InGoodFaith (10. Juli 2014)

bath92 schrieb:


> "-cpuCount=4" - Für die Anzahl eurer Prozessorkerne. In der Regel 2, 4, 6 oder 8. "
> -exThreads=7" für Quadcore-Prozessoren, "-exThreads=3" für Dualcore-Prozessoren. "
> 
> Sind doch unterschiedliche Befehle! Der Eine für die Anzahl der Kerne, und der Andere für den Prozessortyp.


 
Bringt es etwas, diese Befehle einzugeben? Zwecks FPS/Auslastung?


----------



## bath92 (10. Juli 2014)

Wie gesagt, ich konnte keinen Unterschied beim Start feststellen.
Bei den FPS ändert sich (auch) nicht's. Kann aber auch an meinem alten Rechner liegen.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (14. Juli 2014)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Boah. Nach 4 Nächten, 30 sks, 10 mosins, 5 Armbrüsten, unzähligen Pistolen und 3 75er Magazinen hab ich nun endlich ne akm gefunden .
> 
> Jetzt kann ich endlich wieder anfangen zu spielen xD



Ja, die AKM ist extrem selten. Auch ich musste ungefähr drölfzig wohlgemerkt ungelootete Baracken absuchen, ehe ich gerade mal _eine einzige_ im Flur gefunden habe...

Würdest du eines von den Trommelmagazinen tauschen ? Wenn ja, gegen was ?


----------



## mist3r89 (14. Juli 2014)

Hab mir gestern paar Steine abgebaut und bissel Feuerholz gemacht....
Wie crafte ich das aber zu einer Feuerstelle zusammen? haben das wirklich nicht hinbekommen....

übrigens scheint der Mosin zielbug gelöst zu sein, zumindest kann ich damit wieder anständig zielen...

Aber irgendwie seit dem neusten patch hab ich nur noch zwischen 10 - 15 fps sobald ich ind er nähe einer stadt komme... in der Landschaft scheint mir die Performance unverändert, nur in den Städten ziemliche Katastrophe...


----------



## Joselman (14. Juli 2014)

Mit Stöcken und Bandagen kann man jetzt wählen ob man eine Schiene baut oder eine Feuerstelle. Mit Steinen weiß ich aber nicht!?

Tausche High Capacity Vest gegen AKM Magazin.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (14. Juli 2014)

In DayZ gibt es jetzt so viele Cheater.

Letztens fliegt einer hinter mich und einen Kumprl. Ein anderer Kumpel saß am anderen Ufer. Als der Cheater zu uns kam, konnten wir unsere Waffen nicht auspacken. Dann redet er mit uns und fliegt zu unserem Kumprl. Die Konversation der beiden am anderen Ufer sah in etwa so aus.

Cheater: "Hey, willst du die beiden da hinten killen, oder was?"
Kumpel: "Nee. Das sind meine Freunde."
"Warte, ich muss mal kurz weg."
*fliegt weg*
2 Minuten später kommt er wieder.
Cheater: "Mit wem hast du gerade geredet?"
Kumpel: "Ja, mit dir."
"Nein. War das auch ein Cheater?"
"Ja!"
"Wie sah der aus?"
"Genau, wie du!"
"Ach so, stimmt. Aber er kann nicht genau wie ich ausgesehen haben ... ich habe mir nämlich eben eine Sonnenbrille angezogen."

Boah, ich muss sagen, der Typ war extrem lustig. Ich bin fast weggebrochen ... FAST! -.-


----------



## mist3r89 (14. Juli 2014)

ja ich hoffe die kriegen das bald im GRiff....
auch die ganzen glitcher und verstecker in der Prison das durch die Wände schiessen können... Einfach unglablich traurig...


----------



## lol2k (14. Juli 2014)

Ich empfehle Hardcore-Server - spiele seit 10 Tagen wieder aktiv und habe noch keinen einzigen Cheater erblickt!
Um schneller an AKMs zu gelangen lohnt es sich, die Baracken des Balota Airfields (und anschließend die der Military Base im Süden) zu durchsuchen. Habe gestern auf 8 verschiedenen Servern im Tagesverlauf 3 AKMs gefunden. Die letzte musste ich sogar liegen lassen da ich nicht mehr tragen konnte. 
Insgesamt hat sich die Situation auf Chernarus + derweil um 180 Grad gedreht. Erblickte man seit 2012 das Licht der Welt an der Küste der Map, so ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit dort zu spawnen subjektiv betrachtet rapide gefallen. Man könnte geradezu behaupten dass es südlich der Map verdammt ruhig ist - der Nord(osten) entpuppt sich als der neue Süden. 

In dem Sinne - stay alive!


----------



## mist3r89 (15. Juli 2014)

Hab gestern mit nem Kolleg im Nordosten das neue Gebäude besichtigt. Das Hochhaus das im Videoblog vorkam um vorzuzeigen wie sie die Zombies schlauer machen wollen wegen den Wänden usw...
WOW!!! So viel Loot, so viele Stöcke so viele Versteckmöglichkeiten, so viele Hinterhälte, so gute Positionen zum snipern.... Einfach alles Perfekt!!! Ein richtiges Phänomen, die Aussicht über der Stadt ist einzigartig. mit dem richtigen Scope eine gute Rückendeckung und Zielgenauigkeit ist die Stadt da oben eigentlich die Todesstadt!


----------



## borni (15. Juli 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Hab gestern mit nem Kolleg im Nordosten das neue Gebäude besichtigt. Das Hochhaus das im Videoblog vorkam um vorzuzeigen wie sie die Zombies schlauer machen wollen wegen den Wänden usw...
> WOW!!! So viel Loot, so viele Stöcke so viele Versteckmöglichkeiten, so viele Hinterhälte, so gute Positionen zum snipern.... Einfach alles Perfekt!!! Ein richtiges Phänomen, die Aussicht über der Stadt ist einzigartig. mit dem richtigen Scope eine gute Rückendeckung und Zielgenauigkeit ist die Stadt da oben eigentlich die Todesstadt!


 
DayZ Deathmatch! Toll! Wozu das Spiel überhaupt noch n Sprach hat...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. Juli 2014)

borni schrieb:


> DayZ Deathmatch! Toll! Wozu das Spiel überhaupt noch n Sprach hat...


Damit man noch "Allahu Akbar" schreien kann, bevor man in Häuser mit bewaffneten Spielern rennt.


----------



## mist3r89 (15. Juli 2014)

Heute Abend 21:00 Uhr trifft sich eine Gruppe.

Folgendes Programm: ca. 3km Fussmarsch XD
Start: 

-- Regular Server
-- Kleines Airfield im NO
-- Looten ggf. Ausrüsten
-- Chernaya Polana
-- novodmitrovsk

Dabei werden wir Jagen, dass jeder grilliertes Fleisch bekommt. Eventuell Angeln wenn wir Wasser finden. Uns Lederrucksäcke craften die neue Stadt durchlooten den Hochturm taktisch erkunden, 
und zum Schluss Action auf einem vollen Server im Norden finden 
Falls wir viele sind, könnten wir auch 2 Teams bilden und uns selber die Köpfe einschlagen XD verteidiger gegen die Erober das Hochhaustruppe XD

Falls ihr Interesse habt, fügt mich doch einfach im Steam hinzu dann kann ich weitere Infos gegben

STeam: mist3r_1989 (so eine payday Maske als Profilbild)

Würde mich freuen wenn möglichst viele mitkommen


----------



## Joselman (15. Juli 2014)

Ich wäre gern dabei und werde versuchen bis 21 Uhr da zu sein. Stehe etwas nördlich vom NWA.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. Juli 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Heute Abend 21:00 Uhr trifft sich eine Gruppe.
> 
> Folgendes Programm: ca. 3km Fussmarsch XD
> Start:
> ...


Nächste Woche wäre ich dabei, falls da nochmal so etwas stattfindet.

Vor allem am Hochhaus bin ich interessiert. 
Das wäre dann mein höchster Spot.


----------



## mist3r89 (15. Juli 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> Ich wäre gern dabei und werde versuchen bis 21 Uhr da zu sein. Stehe etwas nördlich vom NWA.


 
nimm mir doch bitte ein LRS mit XD
edit: und füg mich doch im steam


----------



## cap82 (15. Juli 2014)

Mal schauen, bastel grad noch an meinem Selbstbau Sub, aber wenns zeitlich hinhaut, wäre ich evtl. auch dabei.
Hab mir die Stadt gestern schon ein bisschen angeschaut, bin aber grad wieder in Berezino und müsste noch nen kleinen Marsch hinlegen.
Hab übrigens gestern meine ersten beiden Steaks gegrillt, die mir auch prompt verkohlt sind... xD

Edit: Ich glaub ich hab noch ein LRS übrig.


----------



## mist3r89 (15. Juli 2014)

Also jemand von euch noch dabeiii?? Schreibt mich doch bitte im Steam an bin auch in der PCGH Gruppe drin.
dann kann ich euch die TS Adresse übergeben


----------



## mist3r89 (17. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Findet den FehlerXD


----------



## Gast1668381003 (17. Juli 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> http://cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc...A0A07C6FC9C50D34DE487E/2048x1152.resizedimage
> 
> Findet den FehlerXD


 
Keine Ahnung. Du stehst bei einem "Verwaltungsgebäude" ohne Waffe im Anschlag, obwohl links ein Spieler im Gras liegt ?

(Wozu eigentlich ein zweiter Kompass ?)


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (17. Juli 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wo soll der Fehler sein???


----------



## bath92 (17. Juli 2014)

Die Tür ist zu, was sie selten ist??


----------



## mMn (18. Juli 2014)

Ort: Prison oder eben "Verwaltungsgebäude" nördlich vom NWA (aka Bashnya-Prison).

Fehler: Als Bandit trägt man Helm und Camo, sowie die obligatorische AKM.


----------



## Joselman (18. Juli 2014)

Ich geb mal einen Hinweis.  

Auf dem Bild sind 2 Spieler zu sehen.


----------



## pcfr3ak (18. Juli 2014)

Ich löse auf: da ist noch n typ, links von dem pfosten.. und er ist wohl wortwörtlich im boden versunken


----------



## MezZo_Mix (18. Juli 2014)

Seit wann geht die Tankstelle nach 2 Hits mit einer Feuerwehr Axt hoch?


----------



## mist3r89 (18. Juli 2014)

mMn schrieb:


> Ort: Prison oder eben "Verwaltungsgebäude" nördlich vom NWA (aka Bashnya-Prison).  Fehler: Als Bandit trägt man Helm und Camo, sowie die obligatorische AKM.



Nene da vor dem tank liegt ein spieler und man sieht ihn tatsächlich praktisch nicht:-/ wenn man nicht genau hinguckt keine chance den schnell genug zu sehen oder?


----------



## mist3r89 (23. Juli 2014)

Gestern wieder coole Action gehabt^^

zu 5. in der Military Station bei Vybor gelaufen. 1er auf dem Sniperhügel gibt Deckung: 4 gehen rein. Motto: Schnell rein und wieder raus!
Alle 3 Barracken zuerst gelootet, wirklich nützliches eingepackt 2 geben Deckung 2 looten alles geht gut. Immer mit Rücksprache auf dem Hügel ob alles ruhig ist!

Dann die Prison: 1er nimmt die Tür 1er den unteren Stock 2 gehen nach oben. in 30sek war das ding gelootet, plötzlich schreit der Backup auf dem Hügel, hey BIN TOT, wurde erschossen und der Kerl lootet mich gerade. 1er von uns im oberen Stock hatte ne Mosin mit PU Scope und wusste die Position vom Backup. Da stand der Angreifer mit Violetten Rucksack und wollte looten... BUM vom Gefängnis aus erschossen! 
Die unteren 2 liefen hin um die Leichen zu sichern, der Sniper in der Prison beobachtete das ganze aus dem Fenster und ich deckte die Eingangstüre oben, dass uns niemand im Rücken fallen konnte.
Als klar war, das der Angreifer alleine war sind wir alle hin gegangen, möglichst viel mitgenommen für unser Bambi und sind von da abgehauen^^

Der arme rechnete wohl nicht damit gleich selbst von der Prison aus abgeschossen zu werden^^


----------



## lol2k (23. Juli 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Gestern wieder coole Action gehabt^^
> [...]
> Der arme rechnete wohl nicht damit gleich selbst von der Prison aus abgeschossen zu werden^^



Und wieder einmal hat sich gezeigt, dass ein Scout bzw. Rückendeckung (mehrere) Leben retten kann. 
Ich weiß ja nicht ob sich der Spieler mit dem violetten Rucksack direkt auf dem Hügel eingeloggt hat, aber manchmal kann es sinnvoll sein, dem Sniper noch einen Nahkämpfer an die Seite zu stellen, um die Umgebung hinter seinem Rücken (insbesondere den Radius zwischen Kabanino, Stary und Rogovo) abzudecken.


----------



## InGoodFaith (23. Juli 2014)

Mal aus reiner Neugierde:
Wieviel Leute sind meist auf den Servern, die ihr besucht? Mir kommt es meist so vor, dass selbst auf vollen (bspw.38Mann) Serverrn kaum etwas im Inland los ist. (Außer halt an den Cutoffs wie dem Airfield etc.)
Ihr schreibt hier immer eure besten Erlebnisse, und wenn ich dann so an meine denke, bin ich doch schon leicht enttäuscht.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (23. Juli 2014)

Weiß jemand wann endlich Autos rein kommen? So macht das Spiel gar keinen Spaß, irgendwann hat man genug von der Lauferei


----------



## mist3r89 (23. Juli 2014)

InGoodFaith schrieb:


> Mal aus reiner Neugierde:
> Wieviel Leute sind meist auf den Servern, die ihr besucht? Mir kommt es meist so vor, dass selbst auf vollen (bspw.38Mann) Serverrn kaum etwas im Inland los ist. (Außer halt an den Cutoffs wie dem Airfield etc.)
> Ihr schreibt hier immer eure besten Erlebnisse, und wenn ich dann so an meine denke, bin ich doch schon leicht enttäuscht.


 
Musst halt mit uns kommen XD


@Mezzo_Mix

doch es macht noch immer spass und jetzt wo die Zombies nicht mehr durch wände marschieren freu ich mich schon drauf 20 in einem Haus zu locken und dann drin zu verschliessen^^
Der nächste der die Tür aufmacht wird ne mega Freude haben^^


----------



## lol2k (23. Juli 2014)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wann endlich Autos rein kommen? So macht das Spiel gar keinen Spaß, irgendwann hat man genug von der Lauferei


 
Vehicle werden wohl eine der letzten Inhalte sein die implementiert werden, bevor der Beta-Status erreicht wird.
Zu Beginn diesen Jahres wurde eine entsprechende Roadmap veröffentlicht, aus der hervorgeht, zu welchem Zeitpunkt welche Inhalte umgesetzt werden sollen (siehe Link). 

Anfang diesen Monats hat Rocket bzgl. der Barrikaden und den Vehicles noch ein Interview gegeben:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFgkbXul3K4

Allerdings halte ich es für sehr kurzsichtig, dass man Reparaturteile für den Heli auf mehrere Server verteilen möchte, da BI somit weitere Anreize zum Serverhopping gibt.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. Juli 2014)

Ist jetzt noch jemand irgendwo unterwegs beim NWA? Habe endlich wieder eine Grafikkarte und Lust zu spielen.


----------



## JohnSh3p4rd (23. Juli 2014)

Ich bin da noch, hab seit der Schießerei nicht wirklich mehr gespielt


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (23. Juli 2014)

Bist dann online? Ich habe ja schon wieder neue Chars. Einmal dank bug und einmal dank Shicehaufen


----------



## mist3r89 (24. Juli 2014)

ich brauche Hilfe bei den Startparameter, aus irgend nem Grund schluckt er sie bei mir nicht... Kann mir jemand vielleicht sein ganzer String hier reinkopieren?


----------



## Gast1668381003 (24. Juli 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ist jetzt noch jemand irgendwo unterwegs beim NWA? Habe endlich wieder eine Grafikkarte und Lust zu spielen.



Regular ?

Ich könnte dich begleiten, allerdings mache ich mit meinem _jetzigen_ Char kein PVP und ich gehe auch nur auf Server mit max. 10-15 Spielern. Und selbst da halte ich mich von sämtlichen PVP-typischen Gebieten fern, bzw. bleib in sicherem Abstand.
Mein Regular-Char steh in Balota an der Küste. Fußweg (haha ) bis NWA ca. 23 Minuten. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HC-Char (ebenfalls full EQ) steht in Novo gegenüber vom Tower auf'm Hügel.



mist3r89 schrieb:


> ich brauche Hilfe bei den Startparameter, aus irgend nem Grund schluckt er sie bei mir nicht... Kann mir jemand vielleicht sein ganzer String hier reinkopieren?



*-nosplash -noPause -cpuCount=3 -exthreads=7 *

Das sind die, die ich verwende (i7 CPU). Der RAM-Parameter fehlt, aber der hat soweit ich weiß eh' keine Auswirkungen...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (24. Juli 2014)

Nightlight schrieb:


> Regular ?
> 
> Ich könnte dich begleiten, allerdings mache ich mit meinem _jetzigen_ Char kein PVP und ich gehe auch nur auf Server mit max. 10-15 Spielern. Und selbst da halte ich mich von sämtlichen PVP-typischen Gebieten fern, bzw. bleib in sicherem Abstand.
> Mein Regular-Char steh in Balota an der Küste. Fußweg (haha ) bis NWA ca. 23 Minuten.
> ...


 Nein HC.  Steht irgendwo bei Prison NWA im Wald.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (24. Juli 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Nein HC.  Steht irgendwo bei Prison NWA im Wald.


Ah, ok. 
Dann bin leider raus, weil ich den HC vorerst in Novo stehen lasse.  
MfG,


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (24. Juli 2014)

Nightlight schrieb:


> Ah, ok.
> Dann bin leider raus, weil ich den HC vorerst in Novo stehen lasse.
> MfG,


 Schade


----------



## bath92 (24. Juli 2014)

Frage: Wie schafft man es mehrere Charaktere gleichzeitig zu haben?
Einen auf einem Hardcore Server, den anderen auf einem standard Server und noch einen auf experimentellen Server?


----------



## Gast1668381003 (24. Juli 2014)

bath92 schrieb:


> Frage: Wie schafft man es mehrere Charaktere gleichzeitig zu haben?
> Einen auf einem Hardcore Server, den anderen auf einem standard Server und noch einen auf experimentellen Server?


Auf HC- und Regularservern wird autmatisch der Char gespeichert, sobald man connected.

Bei Experimental muss man in Steam in der Bibliothek Rechtklick auf "DayZ", dann ganz unten auf "properties", dann der Reiter oben ganz rechts "BETAS" und im oberen Feld "experimental" ankicken. Danach wird das Spiel auf "experimental"-Version gepacht. Man kann dann allerdings nicht auf Stable-Server joinen, sondern nur auf experimental und das sind leider sehr wenige und die sind fast immer voll.
Wenn man wieder Stable-Version haben will, einfach in Steam bei den properties auf "NONE" klicken und das Spiel wird zurückgepatcht.     



Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Schade


 Okay...
ich laufe mit dem HC-Char zum NWA und da treffen wir uns. 
 Treffen im TS um 20 oder 21 Uhr ? (PCGH DayZ Teamspeak: 93.90.180.186)


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (24. Juli 2014)

Nightlight schrieb:


> Okay...
> ich laufe mit dem HC-Char zum NWA und da treffen wir uns.
> Treffen im TS um 20 oder 21 Uhr ? (PCGH DayZ Teamspeak: 93.90.180.186)


 Du musst nicht, wenn du nicht willst  Zeitlich muss ich schauen wie es passt. Aber ich gebe rechtzeitig bescheid.


----------



## mist3r89 (24. Juli 2014)

Wir würden sonst heut abend auf dem reg Server sicher die welt wieder unsicher machen und paar helis suchen


----------



## bath92 (24. Juli 2014)

Ok, danke für die Erklärung!


----------



## mist3r89 (28. Juli 2014)

HAb jetzt 2 x wieder gespielt und die Server waren richtig Zombie verseucht. Habt ihr das acuh bemerkt? Ausserdem tanzen sie schon dem Zaunentlang und glitchen weniger durch die Wände. Dachte das kommt erst mit dem Patch das jetzt im Exp ist...

Wie schauts bei euch aus, habt ihr schon mal eine Handgranate gefunden? Die sollten doch im Game sein, hab aber noch nie eine gesehen^^


----------



## RazerR92 (28. Juli 2014)

findet ihr aktuell Experimental Server?


----------



## drum02 (28. Juli 2014)

RazerR92 schrieb:


> findet ihr aktuell Experimental Server?


Nein. Heute soll aber ein Hotfix kommen. Warscheinlich spielen sie diesen gerade ein. Wenn dann alles gut läuft kommt er am Mittwoch als Stable,



mist3r89 schrieb:


> Wie schauts bei euch aus, habt ihr schon mal eine Handgranate gefunden? Die sollten doch im Game sein, hab aber noch nie eine gesehen^^



 Handgranaten findest du deshalb nicht weil sie die Hubschrauber Crashstellen wieder rausgenommen haben.
 Gibt wohl  noch Probleme damit. Deswegen auch eben zur Zeit keine M4.


----------



## mist3r89 (28. Juli 2014)

drum02 schrieb:


> Nein. Heute soll aber ein Hotfix kommen. Warscheinlich spielen sie diesen gerade ein. Wenn dann alles gut läuft kommt er am Mittwoch als Stable,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Alles klar danke für die INfo, hab irgendwie die Info verpasst, dass sie das rausgenommen haben...


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (29. Juli 2014)

Hoffentlichen fixen sie den Klon-Glitch ...

Habe letztens 2 von der Sorte umgelegt. Ich als Sniper schivke meinen Freund als Lockvogel. Er fragt sie als Fresh-Spawn, ob sie sich klonen und ob sie ihn auch equippen können. Plötzlich legt ihn einer der Klone(r) um ... War für mich ein: "Ja, wir klonen uns. Bitte töte uns."


----------



## cap82 (29. Juli 2014)

Klon Glitch??


----------



## RazerR92 (29. Juli 2014)

ja man loggt sich ein und wenn du am joinen bist brichst du den vorgang ab und loggst dich nochmal ein. Ich glaube so ein etwa ging das. Dann steht dein char 2 mal aufm server. deinen klon kannst du töten und dass equip nehmen.


----------



## mist3r89 (30. Juli 2014)

RazerR92 schrieb:


> ja man loggt sich ein und wenn du am joinen bist brichst du den vorgang ab und loggst dich nochmal ein. Ich glaube so ein etwa ging das. Dann steht dein char 2 mal aufm server. deinen klon kannst du töten und dass equip nehmen.


 
lol hab noch nie was davon gehört...


----------



## Dedde (30. Juli 2014)

Man kann sich dupen wenn dubdas meinst. Mach ich auch öfters.  Schau bei yt.


----------



## mist3r89 (30. Juli 2014)

das müsste meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr gehen, nachdem jetzt 60sek oder 100sek warten msust um auf dem Server zu joinen


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (30. Juli 2014)

Items: AK101 ( http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/AK-101 )
Items: CR 527 ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CZ_527 )
Items: Makarov ( http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Makarow_(Pistole) )
Items PM 73 RAK (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PM-63_RAK )

Wer geht sie jetzt auch suchen?  hahaha


----------



## MezZo_Mix (30. Juli 2014)

Yeah noch mehr nutzlose Waffen, anstatt mal Bugs zu fixen


----------



## efdev (30. Juli 2014)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Yeah noch mehr nutzlose Waffen, anstatt mal Bugs zu fixen


 
das eine hat mit dem anderen nichts zu tun sollte dir doch eigentlich bewusst sein.


----------



## mist3r89 (30. Juli 2014)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Yeah noch mehr nutzlose Waffen, anstatt mal Bugs zu fixen


 
Was redest du denn wieder für nen gequirlten mist?
immer nur haten, wann hast du das letzte mal gespielt?
Zombies laufen fast nicht mehr durch Wände, tot durch Leitersteigen hab ich schon ewig nicht mehr erlebt, Waffen anmalen macht sie nicht kaputt, am Boden liegen bricht dir nicht mehr die Beine, von Dächer oder Zimmer aus GLitchen und sterben ist auch schon lange nicht mehr vorgekommen. Das rumgeruckel mit der Mosin ist weg... so what?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (30. Juli 2014)

Ich? Ich hab das Spiel schon so gesuchtet, es ist einfach nichts tolles und Spannendes dabei, Es kommen immer nur Waffen raus mehr nicht, das Spiel hat noch viele bugs, Außerdem wo hate ich nur?


----------



## Dedde (31. Juli 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> das müsste meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr gehen, nachdem jetzt 60sek oder 100sek warten msust um auf dem Server zu joinen



Doch geht immer noch.  Aber Vllcht wurde es ja heute gepatched.


----------



## Q-Pit (31. Juli 2014)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Yeah noch mehr nutzlose Waffen, anstatt mal Bugs zu fixen


 
Dann verstehst du unter ner Alpha Version wohl etwas anderes ... 

Für mich sieht das nämlich so aus: 
Alpha: *Neue Features!*, Ausmärzen von gröberen Bugs, etc.
Beta: Bugfix, Arbeiten an der Performance, evtl. noch kleinere Features hinzufügen....
Finale Version: Viele Features und wenige Bugs, gute Performance ...


----------



## MezZo_Mix (31. Juli 2014)

Ach du siehst Waffen also als neues Feature an  auch gut. Ich weiß schon was ne Alpha usw ist, ich hab in DayZ schon mehr als 2000 Stunden  daher weiß ich was ich schreib.


----------



## pcfr3ak (31. Juli 2014)

Die Leute, die die Waffen designen, sind halt wohl kaum welche, die bugs im engine-code fixen. Das ist ein "Team" und da hat nunmal jeder unterschieldiche Aufgaben und Qualifikationen..


----------



## MezZo_Mix (1. August 2014)

Anscheinend sind die aufgaben aber ganz komisch verteilt  Spielt ihr euer "DayZ" das Spiel wird noch untergehen und ich bereue den Kauf von dem Deathmach möchtegern Zombie Spiel  Ich mein das bestätigt sich doch schon, wie leer es hier wird und kaum einer noch was Postet.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. August 2014)

Es gibt auch noch das Sommerloch 

Viele sind mal wieder draußen.


----------



## Shicehaufen (1. August 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Es gibt auch noch das Sommerloch   Viele sind mal wieder draußen.



:sign:


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (1. August 2014)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> :sign:


Aber du kannst dich ruhig mal wieder blicken lassen. *Knüppel schwing*


----------



## PriQ (1. August 2014)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Anscheinend sind die aufgaben aber ganz komisch verteilt  Spielt ihr euer "DayZ" das Spiel wird noch untergehen und ich bereue den Kauf von dem Deathmach möchtegern Zombie Spiel  Ich mein das bestätigt sich doch schon, wie leer es hier wird und kaum einer noch was Postet.



Stimmt, der Thread ist echt ziemlich wenig frequentiert aktuell. Mittlerweile ist das Spiel aber auch schon 8-9 Monate draußen. Und sooo spannend ist der Content in den Updates meistens dann nicht.  

Ich spiele es jedenfalls immer noch gerne mit meinen Arbeitskollegen zusammen und das seit Anfang Januar. Mal mehr und mal weniger (knapp 300 Stunden sagt Steam).  Davon sind ein paar abgesprungen, weil sie die ganze Zeit wegen der Bugs geheult haben. Gibt halt Leute, die damit nicht umgehen können.

Ich denke es ist so wie mit Liedern, die man anfangs super findet und dann 100x am Tag hört. Nach einer Woche ists nicht mehr so toll :p
Wir zocken 2-3 Mal die Woche für 2-3 Stunden. Das passt ganz gut denk ich.


----------



## Shicehaufen (1. August 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Aber du kannst dich ruhig mal wieder blicken lassen. *Knüppel schwing*



Tut mir ja leid aber es ist grad Festival Zeit. Wenn ich mal wieder klar komme und die Musik in meinem Kopf aufhört und mir das Bier nicht mehr schmeckt bin ich wieder dabei.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (2. August 2014)

Es gibt ja auch noch Menschen, die das Game im Beta-Status kaufen  Dann kriegen wir Alpha-Suchtis frisches Bambi-Fleisch >


----------



## mist3r89 (5. August 2014)

und das jetzt weniger leute unterwegs sind ist ganz normal. seit der Version 48 gibt es kaum looten, um essen zu finden musst du beten 2 stunden laufen, äpfel pflücken von Zombies abhauen, weil du nich mal ein baseballschläger findest usw.

Klar das alle Battlefield und Call of Duty Kiddies langsam abspringen weil es zu schwer wird
Mir freuts, wir können immer mehr auf RPG umschalten auf der Experimental. Kill on Sight sinkt und sinkt immer weiter. Loot ist so selten geworden dass man lieber damit handelt, als sich abzuschiessen und nichts davon benutzen zu können weil alles ruined ist.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. August 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Kill on Sight sinkt und sinkt


Ernsthaft? Sehr nice  Vielleicht wird es doch noch ein "Playtogether-Game"


----------



## mist3r89 (5. August 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ernsthaft? Sehr nice  Vielleicht wird es doch noch ein "Playtogether-Game"


 
Hat sich einfach einbissel angepasst von erst schiessen dann denken, auf erst reden dann töten

Es gibt's schon einige Situtationen, gestern z.b. 5er Gruppe am Hungern und am Airstrip tanzt uns einer vorbei mit ner SKS und einem Rucksack entgegen... Da haben wir nicht lange gemacht...
Er sollte die Waffe wegstecken haben wir ihn 3x angefordert... Das war wohl nicht sein Plan... nun ja musste wohl wieder am Strand von neuem beginnen... dafür hatten wir ne sks ohne munni und einen ruined Rucksack. sogar bissel was zu essen.

Dann neues Industriegebiet im Norden auf vollem Server. Mittlerweile wurde es nacht. Der Server war durchgelootet gefühlte 100x. Nicht mal eine leere Bohnendose gar nichts... Schon wieder Hunger.. Nur 2 mit Rücksäcke die anderen noch mit 4er Jeans... Da tauchen 2 auf der Strasse mir Rucksack und Waffen im Anschlag die sich die Wand lang schleichen... Ok... da waren wir böse, aber die hatten loot XD...
Bei der Gelegenheit, weil das Taktische gestern nicht wirklich funktioniert hat, haben wir eins unserer Männer gekillt... Aber als die Schüsse fielen (eigener Beschuss), musste einer der Typen an der Wand dran glauben. Einer der beiden konnte aber flüchten, den haben wir dann auch nicht mehr gefunden...

Und ganz am Schluss unter dem Rathaus, als wir zum Wald hinaus gingen um uns auszuloggen folgte uns ein aufdringlicher Bambi der nicht hören wollte, dass er wo anders hin laufen sollte... Naja... Vermutlich auch am Strand wieder die Augen geöffnet...

Aber eigentlich waren wir ganz freundlich unterwegs


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. August 2014)

Ich sterbe meist durch Stürze oder Teambeschuss (ja Shicehaufen, du bist gemeint)

Sobald mein PC wieder fit ist, werde ich wieder reinschauen. Weiß gar nicht wo ich bin.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (7. August 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ich sterbe meist durch Stürze[...]


 Deswegen sind Leitern auch nicht empfehlenswert 


mist3r89 schrieb:


> Loot ist so selten geworden dass man lieber damit handelt, als sich abzuschiessen und nichts davon benutzen zu können weil alles ruined ist.


Exakt so ist es. Viele Spieler haben inzwischen gelernt, dass es einfach sinnlos ist, den Gegner stumpf über den Haufen zu schiessen.

_____________________________


P.S.: 
Natürlich ist es nicht unbedingt sehr "survivalmäßig" und vielleicht  auch nicht Sinn der Sache, sich extra einen _un_gelooteten, leeren Server (3-4 Spieler)  zu suchen, aber ich wollte einfach mal _just for fun_ testen, wie lange es dauert, bis  man militärisch equiped ist.
Also habe ich meinen vorherigen Loot auf dem Hügel bei der Militärbasis abgelegt, bin in Unterhose und T-Shirt losgelaufen und nach ca. *70* Minuten voll ausgestattet wiedergekommen...
Wo war ich:
- Military Base bei Vybor
- Prison unterhalb des NWA
- Zeltlager oberhalb des NWA  
Die ganze nordöstliche Längsseite (Tower, Hangare etc.) habe ich sogar ausgelassen, weil ich eh keinen Platz mehr im Inventar hatte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
So kann's laufen...


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (7. August 2014)

Oh, nachdem ich längere Zeit nicht mehr bei DayZ reingeschaut habe wirkt es als habe sich viel getan.
Ich hätte nur zwei Fragen, laufen die Zombies immer noch durch Wände und gibt es schon einige Wildtiere (möglicherweise auch angriffslustige Tiere wie Bären) ?

Dann hat einer eben gemeint dass die Spieler freundlicher geworden sind, tatsächlich?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. August 2014)

Nightlight schrieb:


> Deswegen sind Leitern auch nicht empfehlenswert


Leitern waren bis jetzt noch nicht tödlich für mich. Bin eher so von jedem Dach geflogen. -.-


----------



## Gast1668381003 (7. August 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Leitern waren bis jetzt noch nicht tödlich für mich. Bin eher so von jedem Dach geflogen. -.-


Ah, ok. 



Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Oh, nachdem ich längere Zeit nicht mehr bei DayZ reingeschaut habe wirkt es als habe sich viel getan.
> Ich hätte nur zwei Fragen, laufen die Zombies immer noch durch Wände und gibt es schon einige Wildtiere (möglicherweise auch angriffslustige Tiere wie Bären) ?
> 
> Dann hat einer eben gemeint dass die Spieler freundlicher geworden sind, tatsächlich?


Für die Zombies hat man in müsamer Kleinarbeit eine Wegfindung eingebaut. Somit umlaufen die Zombies jetzt i.d.R. alle Mauern, Zäune etc. Funktioniert meistens ganz gut, vor allem kann man sie jetzt auch in Häuser/Räume einsperren 

Wildtiere gibt es, aber nur sehr wenige und "die tun nix". Demnächst kommen noch Bären hinzu, die sind hoffentlich gefährlich.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (7. August 2014)

Was heißt ''nicht viele''?
3 auf der ganzen Map? 
Also mach es keinen Sinn nach Tieren zu suchen und sie zu jagen.....?

Aber sind die Spieler mittlerweile wirklich angenehmer?


----------



## Joselman (7. August 2014)

Natürlich macht Tiere jagen sinn! 

Tier töten anschließend mit einem Messer ausnehmen. Man bekommt dann Fleisch und Leder (Mit Leder kann man einen Rucksack bauen). Das Fleisch kannst du grillen wenn du ein Lagerfeuer machst. Dazu muss man eigentlich nur einen Baum fällen und ein Firekit bauen (Woodensticks + Bandagen)


----------



## efdev (7. August 2014)

als ich das letzte mal gespielt hab gab es zumindest kühe ohne ende.
vielleicht wurden die aber auch mittlerweile dezimiert.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. August 2014)

Die sollten erst einmal das Schadensmodell bei Kühen verbessern. Hab 10 Minuten auf so ein Vieh mit den Fäusten eingeschlagen und die ist nur im Kreis gelaufen.


----------



## efdev (7. August 2014)

hab die immer erschossen und gut ists. hatte nur nie ein messer zum zerlegen


----------



## Joselman (7. August 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Die sollten erst einmal das Schadensmodell bei Kühen verbessern. Hab 10 Minuten auf so ein Vieh mit den Fäusten eingeschlagen und die ist nur im Kreis gelaufen.


 
Wie lange brauch man den im RL bis man ne Kuh totgeboxt hat?


----------



## efdev (7. August 2014)

tot boxen könnte ne weile dauern, allerdings ist echte kuh bestimmt auch weniger begeistert von einem schlag und tritt dann einfach zurück.


----------



## mist3r89 (8. August 2014)

Nightlight schrieb:


> Deswegen sind Leitern auch nicht empfehlenswert
> 
> Exakt so ist es. Viele Spieler haben inzwischen gelernt, dass es einfach sinnlos ist, den Gegner stumpf über den Haufen zu schiessen.
> 
> ...


 
Die Wette gilt. Versuch das auf dem Experimental^^


----------



## mist3r89 (8. August 2014)

Es gibt schon viele Tiere, sie sind nur nicht überall anzutreffen

Das andere Problem ist, dass einige Tiere in der Nähe von Städten sind, und da wo städte sind, sind Zombies und Zombies töten die Tiere!
Aber nicht so ein Problem, getötete Tiere kann man auch ausnehmen, wenn man sie noch findet, ausserdem spawnen auch Tiere nach 10 Minuten neu.

Berenzino westlich der Baustelle vor dem Wald bei den Apfelbäume sicher immer 10 Kühe unterwegs, im Norden zwischen der neuen Stadt und dem NWA gibt es 2 Lichtungen, da habe ich immer eine Wildsau gefunden eventuell auch ein Hirsch.

Bei Balota konnte ich auch schon Schweine und Hirsche antreffen und bei Vybor im Süden war da auch ein Schweinchen.
Kühe habe ich bisher tatsächlich nur in Berenzino gesehen.

Rucksäcke kann man aber nur mit Wildschweinleder machen, abr ich denke das wird noch angepasst.


----------



## Jack77 (9. August 2014)

Nightlight schrieb:


> Deswegen sind Leitern auch nicht empfehlenswert
> 
> Exakt so ist es. Viele Spieler haben inzwischen gelernt, dass es einfach sinnlos ist, den Gegner stumpf über den Haufen zu schiessen.
> 
> ...



wir haben ja auf den Experimental-Server gespielt, da ist das Loot echt sehr knapp (liegt auch daran das sie nur alle 4 Std neu starten und meist immer voll sind)

Ps. kleiner Tipp für alle die Hunger haben: Beim Äpfelplücken einfach die Taste "f" spammen, wie am Brunnen beim Trinken, so habt ihr in wenigen Minuten die Taschen voll und könnt fröhlich und gestärkt loslegen...


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (9. August 2014)

Ohne Witz,.Leute: DayZ geht den Bach unter ...

Weil das Spiel einfach mainstream geworden ist, zocken dass jetzt zu viele Kiddos (>12 Jahre alt, Piepsstimme, extreme Gangster a la 2PAC).

Letztens laufe ich zur neuen Stadt und höre nur "Na, du N00b." Ich dachte nur: "Okay o_O."

Plötzlich kommt der Fisch und scheppert mich um -> unconcius (?).

Als ich aufwachte, wollte er mir sagen, was ich tun soll (Gammel-Obst essen etc.) Dann sagte ich dem, dass er mal Alt+F4 drücken soll, weil er mir mit seinem auf cool getue und seiner Piepsstimme auf den Sack geht xD Dann gab er mir einen Schuss in den Kopf ...

Ich kam mit einer Mosin zurück > muhahaha

Fazit: Jetzt wird man schon von kleinen Kindern rumkommandiert! Wie weit soll es noch kommen??? xD


----------



## mist3r89 (11. August 2014)

und deswegen geht das Spiel den Bach runter?

Banditen gibt's schon immer, ob es nun 12 jährige sind oder nicht....
Das Problem ist eher das sie keine Ahnung haben vom Spiel^^
Aber ich mach mir keine Sorgen, wenn der 0.48er so Stable kommt sind alle Kiddies schneller weg als man Piep sagen kann^^


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (11. August 2014)

Das hoffe ich! Mir geht diese Mitläufer-Kacke auf den Sack. Für sowas sollten die Videos von PietFanboyArmeeSmiet und Moondyeonlykids7 ab 18 geschsltet werden ... mit Perso-Überprüfung für die Accounts xD

Ich bin zwar auch keine 18, aber geistig älter und auch biologisch älter als diese Kinder ...

Es gab ja auch mal Zeiten, wo man Muni gegen Essen tauschte ... jetzt wird man von Spielern einfach umgerattert.


----------



## lol2k (11. August 2014)

Wie *mist3r89* bereits anmerkte, ist dieser Eindruck dass "kids only" dieses Spiel spielen 1. subjektiv und 2. schon 2 Jahre alt. 
Schon 2012, zu Beginn der Mod, beklagten alt eingesessene Arma 2-Veteranen, dass zu viele "Normalos" das Spiel "verseuchen". 
Dieser Vorwurf wird wohl Jahr für Jahr an andere "Übeltäter" weiter gegeben. Mal sind es die bösen Russen, mal die frechen Kids. Ich kann nach über zwei Jahren DayZ resümieren, dass keine der Zielgruppen dem Spiel bislang nachhaltig geschadet hat. Den Action-Junkies wurde es schnell zu langweilig, da sie ihre Schlauchlevel mit viel BlingBling und XP-Boni brauchten, die Mitläufer haben es so lang gespielt wie der Mod von anderen als "cool" betitelt wurde und und und. Fakt ist doch, dass sich der Großteil der User selbst aussortiert und sich daher größtenteils die Hardcore-Spieler bzw. Sonntags-/Gelegenheitsspieler in Chernarus tummeln - der vermutlich größte Teil der Spielerschaft wechselt die Games doch wie andere ihre Unterhosen. 

Freut euch also über Bambies und Veteranen, Jung & Alt, freundliche und feindliche Mitspieler, Banditen und Heroes - sie alle sind Teil der Community! Ich persönliche schätze diese Vielfalt jedenfalls - an manchen Tagen vielleicht mehr, an anderen weniger. Aber langweilig wäre es, wenn wir alle dieselbe Intention im Spiel hätten, denn dann hätte hier keiner etwas Spannendes mehr zu erzählen. Just my two cents.


----------



## mist3r89 (12. August 2014)

das einzige was wirklich nervt sind die Hacker, gestern wieder fast alle aus der Gruppe deswegen umgekommen-.-


----------



## lol2k (12. August 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> das einzige was wirklich nervt sind die Hacker, gestern wieder fast alle aus der Gruppe deswegen umgekommen-.-



Ich selbst habe bislang noch keinen unfreiwilligen Tod durch Hacker erlebt, allerdings wurde ja bereits Mitte Mai bekannt, dass Hacker den Quellcode von DayZ entwendet haben. Insofern wundert es mich doch, dass BI sich zu diesem Thema nach wie vor ausschweigt. Echt schade!


----------



## mist3r89 (12. August 2014)

lol2k schrieb:


> Ich selbst habe bislang noch keinen unfreiwilligen Tod durch Hacker erlebt, allerdings wurde ja bereits Mitte Mai bekannt, dass Hacker den Quellcode von DayZ entwendet haben. Insofern wundert es mich doch, dass BI sich zu diesem Thema nach wie vor ausschweigt. Echt schade!


 
nee von denen heisst es dass sie an einer neuen anticheat software dran sind. wann die aber kommt keine ahnung


----------



## ich558 (12. August 2014)

Gerade gefunden weis wer was das bedeutet?


----------



## MfDoom (12. August 2014)

EIN RÄTSEL


----------



## ich558 (12. August 2014)

Kennst du die Lösung bzw das schön bekannt?


----------



## MfDoom (12. August 2014)

ich habe keine Ahnung. Vl bist du der erste Entdecker


----------



## RavionHD (12. August 2014)

Vielleicht haben es einige ja schon mitbekommen, DayZ kommt auch auf der Playstation 4 und sie werden zusammen mit PC Spielern spielen.


----------



## Learcor (12. August 2014)

Bis dahin muss die Performance aber noch ziemlich verbessert werden. Wenn sogar HighEndPcs bei DayZ nur 40 FPS liefern möcht ich mir das Ganze nicht auf einer PS4 vorstellen....
Wenn die dann mit PC-Spieler auf einem Server kommen, tun mir diese Konsoleros fast schon leid....die sind dann ja leichter zu killen als Bambis, selbst FullEqupid


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (12. August 2014)

Die armen Konsoleros


----------



## DerDoofy (13. August 2014)

Learcor schrieb:


> Bis dahin muss die Performance aber noch ziemlich verbessert werden. Wenn sogar HighEndPcs bei DayZ nur 40 FPS liefern möcht ich mir das Ganze nicht auf einer PS4 vorstellen....
> Wenn die dann mit PC-Spieler auf einem Server kommen, tun mir diese Konsoleros fast schon leid....die sind dann ja leichter zu killen als Bambis, selbst FullEqupid


 


Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Die armen Konsoleros


 
Ich war schon im Begriff zu schreiben, dass für die Leute mit Konsolen sicher die Grafik heruntergeschraubt wird.
Aber meiner eigenen DayZ-Erfahrung nach bringt das nichts. Wenn die Hardware vollkommen limitiert, bringt das keinen FPS-Schub.

Wenn ich auch die Kommentare schätze, die anmerken, dass im Entwicklerteam die Aufgaben verteilt sind, und die Entwickler auch in verschiedenen Bereichen arbeiten, kann ich trotzdem verstehen, dass nun einigen DayZ-Spielern übel aufstößt, dass ein Spiel mit wahnsinnig vielen Baustellen nun auch für eine Konsole erscheinen wird. 

Der Eindruck, dass das Interesse daran möglichst schnell viel Geld zu machen größer ist als das Interesse das Spiel fertig zu entwickeln, ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen.
Da hätten Kapazitäten anders genutzt werden können. Wenn ich auch - wie gesagt - einsehe, dass man von Leuten, die an der Entwicklung neuer Gegenstände beteiligt sind, nicht erwarten kann: Ey, mach doch mal was an der Performance. Immerhin ist es eine Frage der Planung, ob man nun Leute einstellt bzw. damit beauftragt ein Spiel auf eine Konsole zu zuschneiden, oder Leute einstellt bzw. damit beauftragt das Spiel erst weiter zu entwickeln. Und aus dieser Planung geht ein Interesse hervor, dass zum Vorwurf berechtigt.


----------



## mist3r89 (13. August 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Gerade gefunden weis wer was das bedeutet?


 
heissen soll das:
HIer habe ich ausgeruht/gelegen
den 2. Teil macht anscheinend überhaupt keinen Sinn und ist kein Wort...


----------



## Jack77 (14. August 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Gerade gefunden weis wer was das bedeutet?


 
Ist so eine Art Easter Egg, da stand vorher mal eine ungewollte Pyramide (also so eine Art kleiner unnatürlicher Berg, der durch falsches Mapdesign entstanden ist) dann wurde dieser Berg gefixt und als Erinnerung hat der Mapdesigner das Schild aufgestellt


----------



## mist3r89 (15. August 2014)

wo ist s den auf der map?


----------



## Jack77 (15. August 2014)

kein Plan, hab das auch nur in einem Video mal gesehen...

Bist du heute Abend on Mister? 
Würde gern mal son Zelt suchen, auf den offiziellen Servern (die mit DE.... etc.) soll das angeblich schon funktionieren.


----------



## mist3r89 (15. August 2014)

ja auf jedem Fall sehr gerne, bin einfach bei einem Umzug ab 18:00 uhr. denke vor 21:00 wird das nichts.
Aber ich will auch so ein Zelt finden, hätte auch ein gutes Plätzchen dafür XD


----------



## ich558 (15. August 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> wo ist s den auf der map?



Hier wars


----------



## Jack77 (15. August 2014)

hehe, wo denn??? 
Ist aber nicht so einfach eins zu finden glaub ich, ich hab schon "gefühlte" 100 Futterhütten abgesucht, aber nirgens ein Zelt zu finden.
Ich hab mal gelesen das es so ein Futterhäuschen gibt, wo direkt der entnommende Loot nachspawnt, aber kein Plan wo das sein soll.

Chris und ich sind dann bestimmt schon vorher im TS, zur Zeit sind wir auf dem großen Airfield im Norden.

Hat schon einmal jemand nach dem Patch so eine Smersh Weste gefunden?
(Smersh Rucksack gibts haufenweise im Gefängnis, aber keine Weste weit und breit...)


----------



## mist3r89 (15. August 2014)

keine ahnung wie die aussehen sollen... bin gespannt... btw burlack sack mit messer bearbeiten, einfach auf einer wise mit gras kombinieren und auf die Mosin ziehen , echt top!!


----------



## Jack77 (15. August 2014)

jo, hab ich mir gedacht das dir das als alter Mosin-Veteran gefällt ;D
Das sind so kleine Futterkrippen, unten ist so ein Holzgestänge (wo das Heu rein kommt) und oben drüber ist eine kleine Hütte, sieht ein wenig wie ein Hühnerstall aus, da spawnen die Zelte.



Bin so ab 19:00 Uhr mit Chris im Ts, viel Spaß dann auf dem Umzug...


----------



## mist3r89 (15. August 2014)

ja spass.... 
Auf den Burgen like Devils Castle sollen die Dinger doch auch joinen oder?


----------



## Jack77 (15. August 2014)

Hehe... Ich arbeite ja in einer Umzugsfirma, wenn du ein wenig Näher wohnen würdest, könnte ich dir ein paar Mitarbeiter vorbei schicken 

ne, die spawnen leider nur in diesen Futterhütten und auch da recht selten ;/


----------



## ich558 (15. August 2014)

Was hat man von den Zelten?


----------



## Jack77 (16. August 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Was hat man von den Zelten?



Da drin kannst du Sachen lagern. 
Wenn du z.B. mal eine Waffe übrig hast, kannst du die ins Zelt legen und später (oder vllt. nachdem du gestorben bist) wieder rausnehmen.
Bis vor kurzem waren allerdings die gelagerten Items nach einem Serverneustart verschwunden, das haben die aber jetzt auf den offiziellen Servern gefixt.

Du musst das Zelt allerdings gut verstecken, wenn es ein anderer findet kann er alle Sachen rausnehmen und auch das Zelt selber abbauen und mitnehmen


----------



## ich558 (16. August 2014)

Ist ja geil  nur dumm wenn mans in den Wäldern versteckt und nicht mehr findet 
Bin ich mal gespannt ob ich eins finde...


----------



## mist3r89 (18. August 2014)

hab jetzt alle nordöstlichen Spawnpunkte mal durchgemacht nix... Da lag mal ne cola dose oder Turnschuhe, sogar thunfisch hab ich gefunden und einen Rucksack... nur kein Zelt...


----------



## ich558 (18. August 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> keine ahnung wie die aussehen sollen... bin gespannt... btw burlack sack mit messer bearbeiten, einfach auf einer wise mit gras kombinieren und auf die Mosin ziehen , echt top!!


  Stimmt gerade jemandem abgenommen


----------



## Gast1668381003 (19. August 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Die Wette gilt. Versuch das auf dem Experimental^^


Aber mir ging es explizit um die _Stable_. 



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Weil das Spiel einfach mainstream geworden ist, zocken dass jetzt zu viele Kiddos (>12 Jahre alt, Piepsstimme, extreme Gangster a la 2PAC).


Ich habe in der ganzen Zeit (über 450 Std.) noch keine einzige "Piepsstimme" gehört. 
Leider, l e i d e r  wird sich das _radikal_ ändern, wenn die PS4-User auf den gleiche Servern wie die PC-User spielen -.-



mist3r89 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist eher das sie keine Ahnung haben vom Spiel^^


Ja - aber genau solche Kacknoobs haben das größte Timeluck und schiessen einem in den Rücken und landen dann wahrscheinlich noch 'nen Zufalls-HS 



mist3r89 schrieb:


> Aber ich mach mir keine Sorgen, wenn der 0.48er so Stable kommt sind alle Kiddies schneller weg als man Piep sagen kann^^


Was ist denn beim 0.48er so heftig ?



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Für sowas sollten die Videos von PietFanboyArmeeSmiet und Moondyeonlykids7 ab 18 geschsltet werden ... mit Perso-Überprüfung für die Accounts xD


Tja, dann hätten diese ganzen YouTube-"Superstars" (pahahahahahaaaa...) inkl. Gronkh, Sarazar und wie sie alle heißen, ungefähr nur noch 20.000 Views und nicht 200.000...dann ist nix mehr mit _"YouTube-money"_ abkassieren und auf Kosten irgendeiner Firma 'nen paar *Wochen/Monate* *für lau (!!!)* in LA rumzueiern -.-
Ich wundere mich sowieso schon seit einiger Zeit, dass die ganzen Kinder immer noch diese LP-Labertaschen hören wollen...gut, ich hab mir einige Zeit auch mal die DayZ-LPs angeschaut, aber irgendwann ist es einfach nur noch belanglos, was in deren Videos passiert.

P.S. nein, ich bin nicht neidisch. Ich find's einfach nur vollkommen absurd, was mittlerweile für ein lachhafter Kult um diese YouTuber gemacht wird.



Learcor schrieb:


> Bis dahin muss die Performance aber noch ziemlich verbessert werden.


Die Engine wird doch angeblich überarbeitet, aktualisiert, whatever. Inkl. DX11-Support usw. Fragt sich nur, in welchem Jahrtausend diese Schnarchnasen bei Bohemia das mal implementieren wollen


----------



## Joselman (19. August 2014)

Nochmal zur PS4 



> Kleine Bemerkung der PS4 Version von DayZ.
> 
> - Dean hall hat nichts davon erwähnt, dass er nur die PS4 als Konsole unterstützt, eine Xbox One Fassung ist also noch nicht ausgeschlossen.
> *- Es war keine Rede von PC/Ps4 übergreifende Spielsessions, das wäre auch unfair gegenüber PS4 Spielern.*
> - Die Technik der PS4 hat bereits dazu beigetragen, dass 64 Bit Server entwickelt wurden und durch einen Crossplattform-renderer sollen bald bessere Visualisierungen auch für den PC entstehen.



Quelle: Day Z Standalone Deutschland Fratzenbuch

Niemals wird ein PC'ler einem PS4'ler in den Kopf schiessen. Never ever!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (19. August 2014)

Da wäre auch zu unfair.


----------



## mist3r89 (20. August 2014)

man echt,, hoffe die bringen mal ein Hotfix raus für ihre server-.-
Wird mometnan ziemlich mühsam muss ich sagen...


----------



## Gast1668381003 (20. August 2014)

Der 0.49 Patch wird dann also alle Chars resetten bzw. generell alle Items löschen...jammerschade um meine M4, die ich mir noch in der 0.44er gelootet hatte und seitdem mit mir rumtrage


----------



## cap82 (20. August 2014)

Mir gehts genauso...


----------



## Zybba (21. August 2014)

Nightlight schrieb:


> Der 0.49 Patch wird dann also alle Chars resetten bzw. generell alle Items löschen...jammerschade um meine M4, die ich mir noch in der 0.44er gelootet hatte und seitdem mit mir rumtrage


 
Dann haste dich ja lange dran geklammert... 

Sterben/Items verlieren ist immer etwas schade.
Aber dann hat man immerhin wieder was konkretes zu tun, Looten. ^^
Der Weg ist das Ziel!


----------



## Brez$$z (21. August 2014)

Nightlight schrieb:


> Der 0.49 Patch wird dann also alle Chars resetten bzw. generell alle Items löschen...jammerschade um meine M4, die ich mir noch in der 0.44er gelootet hatte und seitdem mit mir rumtrage


 
ist das sicher? und warnn kommt der Patch ? Dann geh ich lieber mal noch Aktion machen^^ lieber im Kampf Sterben 

Seit dem 0.44er nicht gestorbern? Ich find das naja, macht man mal am Anfang, aber dann wirds iwie öde. Man hat alles und sicht nichts mehr wirklich
und man geht evt. gefahren ausm Weg. Aber genau das ist doch der Reiz, suchen und gefahren ausgesetzt zu sein. 
ich bin eigentlich immer mal froh wenn ich zwischendurch sterbe  (atm hat man ja eh recht schnell alles)


----------



## Zybba (21. August 2014)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> ist das sicher? und warnn kommt der Patch ? Dann geh ich lieber mal noch Aktion machen^^ lieber im Kampf Sterben


 
Ende des Monats:
Klick


----------



## MezZo_Mix (21. August 2014)

Du verlinkst die Startseite vom Forum  bzw wird man umgeleitet


----------



## Zybba (21. August 2014)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Du verlinkst die Startseite vom Forum  bzw wird man umgeleitet


 
Das war extra, er sollte die Suchfunktion nutzen! 

Öhm...
Keine Ahnung, warum die Umleitung kam.
Hier nochmal der ganze Link:

DayZ Standalone: Säuberungsaktion für Patch 0.49 angekündigt


----------



## ryzen1 (21. August 2014)

> Darunter befinden sich beispielsweise neue Features, wie das Fahrzeugsystem, welches bereits seit Monaten erwartet wird.



Heißt das, es kommen endlich Fahrzeuge?
Dann würd ich auch mal wieder spielen


----------



## Zybba (21. August 2014)

Naja...
Irgendwann mal.

Ich denke, dass ist die Basis für die Fahrzeuge.
Vor Monaten hieß es ja mal in News, dass zuerst das Fahrrad kommen sollte.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (21. August 2014)

Kann man sich eigentlich immer noch in die Wände vom Prison reinglitchen ? Wenn ja, dann wäre das äußerst schlecht, denn mit der Kamera kann man jetzt nicht mehr durch Wände schauen und somit weiß man dann nicht, ob irgendwelche Spacken hinter den Wänden auf einen lauern...



Brez$$z schrieb:


> Seit dem 0.44er nicht gestorbern? Ich find das naja, macht man mal am Anfang, aber dann wirds iwie öde. Man hat alles und sicht nichts mehr wirklich
> und man geht evt. gefahren ausm Weg. Aber genau das ist doch der Reiz, suchen und gefahren ausgesetzt zu sein.
> ich bin eigentlich immer mal froh wenn ich zwischendurch sterbe  (atm hat man ja eh recht schnell alles)


Ja, ich war seitdem nur auf fast leeren Servern unterwegs - dort sind keine Camper und auch für Cheater lohnt es sich dann nicht. Daher die lange Lebensdauer meines Chars  

Und eigentlich ist das komplette Löschen der Items schon lange überfällig. Wieviele wohl noch mit unendlich Ammo und sonstwas für duplizierte Sachen rumlaufen ?
Wobei - wichtig wäre dann vor allem, das Duplizieren endlich zu fixen. Mal sehen, ob Bohemia das gebacken gekommt... 



Zybba schrieb:


> Dann haste dich ja lange dran geklammert...
> 
> Sterben/Items verlieren ist immer etwas schade.
> Aber dann hat man immerhin wieder was konkretes zu tun, Looten. ^^
> Der Weg ist das Ziel!


Ich habe zwar als Zweitwaffe eine komplette AKM, aber ich bin weder ein Fan _davon_, noch von der Mosin, noch von der SKS. Die M4 ist meine Lieblingswaffe in DayZ und deswegen für mich auch sehr ärgerlich, daß sie nach dem nächsten Patch weg ist. Ehrlichgesagt habe ich keine Motivation, die Heli-Crashsites zu suchen, schon gar nicht, wenn es davon nur 3 pro Server gibt und dann noch nichtmal 'ne M4 da spawnen muss...

Aber es stimmt schon: es ist höchste Zeit, meinen Char mal wieder neu auszustatten. Der Reiz des Lootens ist noch immer vorhanden...


----------



## cap82 (21. August 2014)

Ich hab gestern seit über nem monat mal wieder gespielt und gleich meinen ersten heli-crash gefunden . War südlich zwischen kabanino und stary, und der war schon vom hügel von der military base bei vybor zu sehen, wenn man genau hingeschaut hat. 
Am crash war aber nur muni.
Ich finds inzwischen in stätden extrem schwer ohne melee weapon bzw. Firefighter axe, hatte meine an nem baum geschrottet und war daraufhin in stary und novy um ne neue zu suchen.
Ergebnis: 1 broken arm, 1 bein injured, jacke ruined, und die darin befindlichen items fireplace kit, taschenlampe und streichhölzer ebenfalls...

Außerdem find ich ist das gunplay schlechter, träger geworden.
Wenn man sich nun bückt aus dem laufen heraus, geht man wieder langsamer und muss erst wieder auf sprinten umstellen.. find ich blöd.
Außerdem isses mir im nahkampf allein gestern drei mal passiert, dass ich nem zombie meine m4 annen kopf geschmissen hab.
Weiss aber nicht welche taste da kollidiert mit meiner belegung..
Naja, ich mach erstmal wieder pause, im aktuellen status hat man alleine keinen spass..


----------



## Gast1668381003 (21. August 2014)

cap82 schrieb:


> Außerdem find ich ist das gunplay schlechter, träger geworden.
> Wenn man sich nun bückt aus dem laufen heraus, geht man wieder langsamer und muss erst wieder auf sprinten umstellen.. find ich blöd.


 Inzwischen habe ich mich dran gewöhnt. Immerhin kann man jetzt mit der Waffe im Anschlag etwas schneller laufen.

Auch wenn ich's schade finde: von der "Logik" her ist es absolut sinnvoll, die M4 nur noch bei den Heli-Crahsplätzen spawnen zu lassen. Warum sollte eine amerikanische Waffe in russischen Militärgebäuden liegen ?


----------



## kalkone (22. August 2014)

Hat wer lust auf a Runde DayZ?
Einfach hier a PN an mich.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. August 2014)

kalkone schrieb:


> Hat wer lust auf a Runde DayZ?
> Einfach hier a PN an mich.


Wie lang bist du unterwegs?


----------



## kalkone (22. August 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Wie lang bist du unterwegs?


 
hab noch nicht mal angefangen^^
bis ich kein bock mehr hab, das kann um 2300 oder 0300 sein


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. August 2014)

kalkone schrieb:


> hab noch nicht mal angefangen^^
> bis ich kein bock mehr hab, das kann um 2300 oder 0300 sein


OK. Wäre dann interessiert, aber Sitze gerade noch im Garten an der Feuertonne.


----------



## kalkone (23. August 2014)

super -.-
komplett ausgerüstet hab ich am NWA bisl Zombis umgeschossen... im Tower beim 1. Stock direkt einen zombi vor mir umgeschossen, der hat aber nach meinem schlag iwie noch getroffen und ich wa (komplett geheilt) mit einem schlag tot -.-


----------



## mist3r89 (25. August 2014)

Willkommen im Club der frustrierten Zombie getöteten... Ich spiele noch wenn andere mitmachen und so... aber eigentlich warte ich auf den nächsten Patch, weil diese Version nervt ziemlich gewaltig...


----------



## cap82 (25. August 2014)

Sag ich doch. Das respawnen der Zombies ist schlichtweg stümperhaft programmiert. 
Man killt einen und 5 sekunden später spawnt in 10m entfernung der nächste.
Es sind in den städten fast nur noch speedloots möglich. Ätzend...


----------



## Gast1668381003 (27. August 2014)

cap82 schrieb:


> Das respawnen der Zombies ist schlichtweg stümperhaft programmiert.


Manchmal frage ich mich, ob es nicht besser wäre, wenn man Hobby-Moddern die Entwicklung von DayZ SA überlassen würde. Vielleicht können _die_ das Spiel endlich mal in den Beta-Status bringen...


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (27. August 2014)

Ich habe zufällig eben dieses Bild entdeckt, wenn wirklich bald Pferde da sind wird wieder angefangen exzessiv DayZ zu suchten 
Bild ist von der DayZ SA Facebook-Seite


----------



## Joselman (27. August 2014)

Pferdesteaks *sabber*


----------



## lol2k (28. August 2014)

Nightlight schrieb:


> Manchmal frage ich mich, ob es nicht besser wäre, wenn man Hobby-Moddern die Entwicklung von DayZ SA überlassen würde. Vielleicht können _die_ das Spiel endlich mal in den Beta-Status bringen...


 
Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen. Spieler wissen dass Mods eben stets "in progress" sind und daher auch längere Zeit so ihre Fehler mit sich bringen können. Das DayZ-Team braucht einfach unglaublich lange, weil das Projekt von Beginn an vermurkst geplant war. Im Jahre 2014 bspw. festzustellen, dass sich die 64-Bit Technologie besser eignet als die 32-Bit Struktur ist einfach... 
Allerdings sind mir derart verplante Entwickler sympathischer als die ganzen ausgebufften "Profis" von Blizzard, EA und co. Die haben hochqualifizierte Fachkräfte, teils dreistellige Millionenbudgets und produzieren immer wieder dieselben Titel in Serie - da liegt jahrelange Erfahrung vor! In diesem Fall verkörpert DayZ allerdings ein Gendre, welches noch in den Kinderschuhen steckt und sich einer Engine bedient, die nie für einen solches Zweck entwickelt wurde. Wenn ich bspw. an Stalker 1 oder Half Life 2 denke, so hatte ich damals das Gefühl, dass diese Spiele einfach nie erscheinen würden. Das lag vor allem daran, dass die Publisher sehr wenige bis gar keine Informationen in den gängigen PC-Zeitschriften veröffentlichten. Durch die heutige Vernetzung und sozialen Netzwerke sind wir jedenfalls "live" dabei, es herrscht unweigerlich eine transparentere Informationspolitik. Seid fair und räumt dem Spiel seine Zeit ein.


----------



## mist3r89 (29. August 2014)

Experimental 0.49 ist online, mit paar neuerungen.

Krankheiten warden eingeführt z.b Fieber oder unterkühlung. zu viele Kleidung bei schönem Wetter führt zu überhitzung, durst, fieber tot?
nasse kleider führen zu unterkühlung feuer kann trocknen oder aufwärmen, raincoat müsste regen ne weile anhalten usw.

Bei schönem Wetter ist es momentan nicht möglich mehr als 3 Kleidungsstücke zu tragen : Hose, Jacke , Rucksack / Hose , veste, Rucksack / Jacke , Veste , Rucksack. Man  kann mehr anziehen, aber es wird einem heiss^^


----------



## Zybba (29. August 2014)

Danke für die Info!

Changelog - DayZ Wiki

Ich hoffe, sie balancen diese "Überhitzung" einigermaßen.
Nur weil man 2 Kleidungsstücke zuviel anhat, sollte man nicht direkt einen Herzinfarkt bekommen.
Meinetwegen braucht man mehr Wasser oder so...

Bei Kälte können sie meinetwegen die Schrauben hart anziehen, das halte ich für glaubwürdiger.


Ich warte noch auf den Stable Release und somit Charakter Reset.
Dann werd ichs wohl mal wieder zocken.


----------



## mist3r89 (29. August 2014)

Zybba schrieb:


> Danke für die Info!
> 
> Changelog - DayZ Wiki
> 
> ...


 
Beim Feedback Tracker hat auch einer gemotzt. Darum schreibe ich hier was ich dort schon sagte^^

Wenn schönes Wetter ist, tollen sonnigen Sommertag... 30 Grad... Du RENNST quer durch die Map, was wir ja andauernd machen, ist das einfach Sport...

Also Sport unter sonnigem Himmel, mit schweren vollen Rucksack, mit einer Schusssicheren Weste (die auch paar Kilo wiegt), schwere warme Cargo Pants die wirklich warm geben, plus vielleicht ein Regenmantel oder sonst eine Wolljacke darunter.... Wenn du nicht zur Marine gehörst ist der Herzinfarkt gar nicht so unwahrscheinlich^^


----------



## Zybba (29. August 2014)

Da hast du auch Recht...

Da war meine Forderung nach Realismus wohl zu hoch, wenn man das Dauersprinten bedenkt. ^^


----------



## mist3r89 (29. August 2014)

Zybba schrieb:


> Da hast du auch Recht...
> 
> Da war meine Forderung nach Realismus wohl zu hoch, wenn man das Dauersprinten bedenkt. ^^


 
Selbst im schatten im Wald liegend wirds wohl irgendwenn zu heiss^^ finds eigentlich ganz ok so^^
Gut  der Herr im Feedback hatte irgendwie nur Jeans Tshirt und ein Rucksack und noch ne Veste glaub (wie schreibt man eigentlich auf Deutsch^^ Weste oder Veste^^)


----------



## cap82 (29. August 2014)

Dann sollten man aber langsam dem spieler auch die möglichkeit haben sich einen unterschlupf zu bauen, in dem man die nicht benötigte kleidung und ausrüstung lagern kann.
Und damit meine ich nicht die zelte, sondern eher hütten ala epoch usw.

Ich denke ein unterschlupf wäre auch wohl eine der ersten maßnahmen, die ein überlebender einer seuche ergreifen würde, um mal beim realismus zu bleiben.


----------



## efdev (29. August 2014)

ja ein unterschlupf wäre so langsam wichtig das stimmt.
ansonsten ist das ganze doof, weil du alles wegwerfen musst falls es warm wird um nicht zu überhitzen.
und wenn es einen kalten tag gibt das selbe zeug erneut suchen klingt nicht direkt nach spaß.


mal so allgemein zum unterschlupf, ich bin eher dafür das diese zumindest von der schwierigkeit her wie in origins sein sollten.
dort ist es gerade alleine sack schwer geworden an alles benötigte zu kommen.


----------



## mist3r89 (29. August 2014)

ich kenne die Mod halt nicht, und kann nix dazu sagen leider.
Aber ich denke die Zelte können ja auch schon einiges abnehmen. Allerdings, ist es auch so, dass ich noch nie ein zelt gesehen habe^^


----------



## Zybba (29. August 2014)

@*mist3r89*: Weste.



cap82 schrieb:


> [...]um mal beim realismus zu bleiben.


 
Das ist das Problem.
Ich kam ja gerade auch mit Realismus.
Den kann man ja eigentlich schon vergessen. ^^
Aber naja, ist halt ein Game. Es kann sich ja zumindest dem Realismus annähern.

Bezüglich der Häuser: Sind die überhaupt vorgesehen für die SA? Ich habe davon noch nichts gehört, glaube ich.


----------



## mist3r89 (29. August 2014)

Ich meinte mal was gelesen zu haben bezüglich Burgen usw. Gab ein speziellen englischen Ausdruck, den ich aber nicht mehr in den Sinn bekomme-.-
Aber ich meinte man könnte sich Dinge bauen, wo Spieler dann schützen könnten und andere versuchen könnten die zu plündern hab mal paar Videos der Mod gesehen, mit Sprengsstoff usw, war richtig geil!!!


----------



## Zybba (29. August 2014)

"Housing"?

Naja, wie auch immer...
Das was die Mods geboten haben, wird leider nicht alles in der Standalone geboten werden können.
Ist ja logisch.


----------



## mist3r89 (29. August 2014)

Sicher? wieso ist das logisch? Dachte an Base Building


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (29. August 2014)

Das wird mir dann doch ein wenig zu realistisch ... erst muss man die Karte auswendig lernen, dann Muni + Aufsätze für Waffe "X" merken und jetzt soll ich mich noch kleiden a la Sims oder Germany's Next Topmodel?


----------



## Zybba (29. August 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Sicher? wieso ist das logisch? Dachte an Base Building


 
Naja, die ursprüngliche ArmA 2 Mod hat ja mittlerweile viele andere Mods dazu bekommen.
Die haben meines Wissens das Base Building erst möglich gemacht.
Wahrscheinlich werden ja weiterhin ArmA 2 DayZ Mods veröffentlicht.

Es werden/wurden sicher auch Mod Ideen übernommen, aber die werden niemals alle berücksichtigt werden können.
Ich denke die Sache mit den Häusern wird nicht drin sein. Sicher bin ich da allerdings auf keinen Fall.
Würde mich aber sehr freuen, wenn es doch implementiert wird!


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (29. August 2014)

Soweit ich weiß wurden Häuser und generell Unterschlüpfe definitiv angekündigt, allerdings kann ich mir vorstellen wie lange wir darauf noch warten dürfen


----------



## mist3r89 (29. August 2014)

Hauptsache sie kommen^^


----------



## efdev (29. August 2014)

wäre wichtiger als dämliche fahrzeuge, aber egal ich hoffe die SA bekommt auch mod support dann kommen bestimmt noch eine menge geiler sachen.


----------



## Zybba (29. August 2014)

efdev schrieb:


> [...]ich hoffe die SA bekommt auch mod support dann kommen bestimmt noch eine menge geiler sachen.


 
Das wäre natürlich richtig gut!
Bei Bohemia kann man es sich auf jeden Fall gut vorstellen.


----------



## Shicehaufen (29. August 2014)

Ich glaube gelesen zu haben von Dean Hall, das es möglich sein wird mehrstöckig unterirdisch bauen zu können. Ein Interview vom März oder Februar. Wenn das kommt können wir uns alle nen Resident evil hive bauen.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (29. August 2014)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Ich glaube gelesen zu haben von Dean Hall, das es möglich sein wird mehrstöckig unterirdisch bauen zu können. Ein Interview vom März oder Februar. Wenn das kommt können wir uns alle nen Resident evil hive bauen.


 
Das wäre echt zu geil 
Allerdings mag ich mir die ganzen Glitches dann lieber doch nicht ausmalen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. August 2014)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Ich glaube gelesen zu haben von Dean Hall, das es möglich sein wird mehrstöckig unterirdisch bauen zu können. Ein Interview vom März oder Februar. Wenn das kommt können wir uns alle nen Resident evil hive bauen.


Ich glaube, dass du mal wieder TS kommen solltest. *Knüppel schwing* 

Und ja, du hast richtig gelesen.


----------



## -Fux- (31. August 2014)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Ich glaube gelesen zu haben von Dean Hall, das es möglich sein wird mehrstöckig unterirdisch bauen zu können. Ein Interview vom März oder Februar. Wenn das kommt können wir uns alle nen Resident evil hive bauen.



Das hat Rocket in einem reddit Interview auf die Frage "Welches Feature würdest du dir wünschen wenn es KEINE technischen Beschränkungen geben würde" geantwortet. Er hat aber direkt angemerkt dass das nicht umsetzbar ist


----------



## cap82 (31. August 2014)

Die Engine lässt das durchaus zu. In einer der Arma2 Dayz Maps (ich glaube Taviana) gibt es sogar ein unteririsches Labor. 
Vielleicht funktioniert das auf fertigen Maps wie Chernarus nicht, unterirdisch zu bauen, aber technisch ist es möglich.


----------



## borni (31. August 2014)

-Fux- schrieb:


> Das hat Rocket in einem reddit Interview auf die Frage "Welches Feature würdest du dir wünschen wenn es KEINE technischen Beschränkungen geben würde" geantwortet. Er hat aber direkt angemerkt dass das nicht umsetzbar ist


 
In der realen Welt bauen wir unterirdische Riesenlabore und 800 Meter große Gebäude, aber in einem Videospiel ist dies nicht möglich... Was machen die bei BI mit den 50 Millionen Euro die sie beim early access verdient haben??? Damit kann man einen realen Hive bauen...


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (31. August 2014)

Ich finde es langsam nicht mehr lustig.

Ich und ein paar Freunde sind unter das Hochhaus in Berenzino geglitcht. Dann haben wir einen Hacker getroffen. Der hat sich für uns zig mal geklont (beim einloggen disconnecten). Dann nehmen wir das Loot und jetzt kommt der Hammer.

Der Jockel hatte EINE Dose Cola, aus der man unendlich mal trinken kann, zig Granaten jeder Art, 4000 stacked SKS-Muni und unendlich M4-Muni ... ihr wisst nicht, wie gerne ich abdrücken wollte.

Dann sehen wir außerhalb des Hauses 2 Spieler laufen. Ich wollte die ein wenig ärgern und hab denen im Chat geschrieben, dass sie uns doch mal suchen sollen. Dann habe ich ein bisschen rumgeschossen. Plötzlich wurde ich gekickt ... wegen Bugusing.

Normale Menschen würden jetzt denken "lol". Wer konnte denn ahnen, dass wir ausgerechnet dann die Admins treffen  hahaha


----------



## MfDoom (1. September 2014)

völlig in Ordnung der kick


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (1. September 2014)

MfDoom schrieb:


> völlig in Ordnung der kick



War er ja auch, aber schon traurig, dass sowas in DayZ ausgenutzt werden kann bzw. ausgenutzt wird. Wir werden sicher nicht die ersten gewesen sein.


----------



## mist3r89 (1. September 2014)

Gab letztens einen Fall wo jemand gebannt wurde von Battle-Eye wegen Cheating. Der Kerl beharrte darauf , dass er selbst noch nie gecheatet hätte oder 3. Software benutzt hätte.
Wie sich herausstellte, prüft BattleEye gewisse Files die gespeichert warden über Inventar und Items die man aufnimmt, bzw benutzt. Der Kerl hatte jetzt irgendwie gedupte oder gecrackte Items aufgenommen, und dies führte Monate spatter zum Bann... Also immer vorsichtig mit solchen Dinger :-/

Aber die 0.49  ist für die Füchse momentan. Die server sterben Reihenweise ab, nur 2-3 funktionieren noch. Musste wieder umstellen auf 0.48.

Was ich testen konnte ist der persistente Loot und respawn. Zwar spawnen die Gegenständen and en abstrusesten Orte. Alle Hauser waren leergelootet, da bin ich im Walf auf so eine Jägerplattform, was ich da gefunden habe!!! 20 Helme, 10 Rucksäcke, Sporter, 4x 30Mags .22, essen, trinken uvm. Also ab sofort überall rein schauen


----------



## -Fux- (1. September 2014)

cap82 schrieb:


> Die Engine lässt das durchaus zu. In einer der Arma2 Dayz Maps (ich glaube Taviana) gibt es sogar ein unteririsches Labor.
> Vielleicht funktioniert das auf fertigen Maps wie Chernarus nicht, unterirdisch zu bauen, aber technisch ist es möglich.


 
Es ging nicht darum dass Tunnel prinzipiell nicht möglich sind, sondern darum dass Spieler diese selbst (ingame) anlegen und nutzen können.




borni schrieb:


> In der realen Welt bauen wir unterirdische Riesenlabore und 800 Meter große Gebäude, aber in einem Videospiel ist dies nicht möglich... Was machen die bei BI mit den 50 Millionen Euro die sie beim early access verdient haben??? Damit kann man einen realen Hive bauen...



Du musst den Aufwand für ein solches Feature bedenken. Wo setzt man beim Bau eine Grenze? Unendlich weit und/oder tief geht nicht.
Wie sollen Ein/Ausgänge gestaltet werden? Was macht man beispielsweise wenn man den Ausgang unter einem Haus platziert? Wie dick müssen Wände/Decken sein bevor sie einstürzen (evtl. auch gewichtsbezogen)? Wie soll das Graben an sich aussehen? Willst du dann auch ganz realistisch jede Schaufel Erde zum Ausgang des Tunnels tragen und dort anhäufen?
Der Tunnelbau würde mindestens 100.000 neue Bugs/Glitches verursachen...

Möglich wäre es vllt. eine Grube auszuheben (ca. 2m x 2m x 1m) und diese mit Ästen und Laub abzudecken, aber mit richtigem Terraforming hat das nicht viel zu tun 


Der link zum AMA auf reddit: klick


----------



## mist3r89 (1. September 2014)

so viel zu baase autos und häuser bauen


[–]James246 325 Punkte 7 Monate zuvor* 







How far away are we from the following;

1) Vehicles? 2) Bases?
Permalink










[–]rocket2guns 383 Punkte 7 Monate zuvor 







Vehicles will be done based on the architecture we are doing for items/weapons now (i.e. attachments). So it's in progress really. We are replacing the physics system for items (throwing, etc...) and this new middleware will be used for vehicles also.

Bases will take longer. Barricades will happen first.


----------



## lol2k (2. September 2014)

Habe mir soeben die Patchnotes des kommenden Patches (0.49) duchgelesen. Endlich werden zwei wichtige Bugs gefixed:

-[Exploit] the triple breath hold key exploit fixed
-[Loot] heli crash sites-spawn fixed (are spawning on all 74 locations) 

Quelle


----------



## mist3r89 (3. September 2014)

naja mit dem ersten konnte ich gut leben^^

auf den zweiten freu ich mich.
Bin gespannt ob die noch einiges gefixed haben, auf der experimental war 0.49 unspielbar


----------



## lol2k (4. September 2014)

Release des 0.49iger Patches laut reddit doch erst kommende Woche.

Spiele seit 10 Tagen nicht mehr, da ich auf den Character-Wipe warte.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (4. September 2014)

lol2k schrieb:


> Release des 0.49iger Patches laut reddit doch erst kommende Woche.
> 
> Spiele seit 10 Tagen nicht mehr, da ich auf den Character-Wipe warte.



Weißt du zufällig etwas sicherer wann?
Dann wollt ich und mit ein paar Kollegen nämlich wieder einsteigen.


----------



## lol2k (4. September 2014)

Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Weißt du zufällig etwas sicherer wann?
> Dann wollt ich und mit ein paar Kollegen nämlich wieder einsteigen.


 
In der genannten Quelle steht folgendes:

"Next *wednesday* after all this is true, will the bundle hit stable."


----------



## Shicehaufen (8. September 2014)

Der arme pseudo ist gestern Nacht Opfer eines Hackers geworden auf nen regular Server. Zumindest wurde etwa 1000 Schuss, aus einer akm, später jemand von Battleeye wegen hackings gekickt. 

So viel dazu das niemand in nem halben Jahr auch nur einen einzigen Cheater gesehen hat :-/


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (8. September 2014)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Der arme pseudo ist gestern Nacht Opfer eines Hackers geworden auf nen regular Server. Zumindest wurde etwa 1000 Schuss, aus einer akm, später jemand von Battleeye wegen hackings gekickt.
> 
> So viel dazu das niemand in nem halben Jahr auch nur einen einzigen Cheater gesehen hat :-/


 Naja zum Glück habe ich noch 'ne halbe Tonne Munition und Medizin aus meiner Leiche looten können. Aber keine Waffe mehr. 

Aber jetzt das schöne von gestern....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einfach den kleinen Shicehaufen im Sandkasten absetzen und man kann ich Ruhe die Stadt looten wärend er fein spielen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mist3r89 (8. September 2014)

bin gespannt auf die ofiziellen patchnotes....
Die inofziellen erzählen was von toden auferwecken^^ wir habens probiert... Der erschossene blieb tot, und ich hab mich mit nem elektroschock getötet^^


----------



## lol2k (9. September 2014)

Der ein oder andere hier im Forum wird sicherlich schon mitbekommen haben, dass in Version 0.49 des Alpha-Builds ein neues Feature eingefügt wird, welches die Spielweise von DayZ künftig (erheblich) beeinflussen wird. Die Rede ist von "_Hyperthermia_" und "_Hypothermia_", zu deutsch - der Wärmestau und die Unterkühlung.

Um dies zu veranschaulichen, hat der User "WOBO" zu beiden Neuerungen ein passendes Youtube-Video gedreht und das System nochmal erklärt:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MM_RFjvhZ8c

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLXhrRCHfYs



Wer sich außerdem schon immer gefragt hat, ob die vernommenen Schüsse aus der Distanz nun bspw. der AK101 oder AKM zuzuordnen sind, der ist mit nachfolgendem Video gut beraten.
In diesem werden alle bisher verfügbaren Waffen abgefeuert, sodass man diese nach dem Video besser zuordnen können sollte.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1T_7f8DM0P8


----------



## mist3r89 (10. September 2014)

Glaube da wurde schon wieder der Release verschoben... ie Probleme auf der Experimental häufen sich aber auch...


----------



## lol2k (10. September 2014)

Der _experimental build,_ der heute Nacht aufgespielt wurde, hat reihenweise User sterben lassen aufgrund der neuen Hitze-/Kälte-Mechanik. Vor wenigen Minuten wurden die _experimental server_ erneut heruntergefahren, um ein neues Update aufspielen zu können. Scheinbar bereitet das neue Update dem Entwicklerteam mehr Probleme als zunächst angenommen. 

Soeben wurde ein neuer Status-Bericht für diese Woche veröffentlicht, siehe nachfolgenden Link:
http://dayz.com/blog/status-report-week-of-08-sept-14

So wird unter anderem an den Bereichen "Anti-Cheat / Bug Abusing", "environment", "character art", "weapons" und "vehicles" gearbeitet. 
Ein Beispiel aus dem Text:

"We are currently focused on cleaning and redoing configurations for all  doors as their handling was fundamentally changed in the game engine.  Improvements which will be noticeable at first is the easier interaction  with them - forget about nightmare which door to choose from action  menu to open those you want to while you are standing near to more of  them as now it takes into account what your cursor is aiming at and it's  not proximity based."


Der Bericht ist durchaus umfangreich, das Team scheint viel Bugfixing zu betreiben und arbeitet daran, die neuen Features fehlerfrei in das Spiel zu integrieren. Allerdings wird man das Gefühl nicht los, dass 10 Bugs behoben werden, aber 100 neue entstehen. 

Eine Übersicht der Änderungen:





> _Art:_





> V3S Transport Truck
> New civilian zombie
> NEAF civilian hangar
> New 55-gal drum
> ...




*Edit: 13.09.14*
Heute gab es um 18:00 einen Livestream mit Brian Hicks, dem momentanen Producer DayZs.
Die Community hat einige interessante Fragen im Chat gestellt, hier die zusammengefassten Antworten/Infos:



World Containers planned for end of October
Map Borders will not be expanded but an island is possible for the distant future
Sound will improve in the next 6 months
Goal is 100 player servers but won't happen until server performance is better
Advanced Player tracking also based on server performance
Military items are to spawn with the dynamic events (heli crashes, police wrecks)
Horticulture in testing with Bratislava team (soon to exp .50 maybe?)
Several months away from advanced animal AI
Suicide will be implemented when there is spare time
Possible creation of another pistol holster
Advanced character creation most likely will not be pursued. If  there is a desire from community after version 1.0 it might be possible
Dynamic events will spawn out of range of network bubble
Infections from zombies are still planned (but not _THE_ zombie infection)
Chainsaw was completed a long time ago but there are items that need to be added to support its function, we will see it in beta
Programming team will soontm be working on implementing injured animations and bayonet attacks
*Player base building won't include towers, over two stories  probably won't be possible. Expect player bases to consist of  barricades, construction lights, tents, and small player houses. (You  won't want people to find you base by creating giant structures)*
At least one LMG is planned
SVD is also planned
Most high tier weapons will only spawn at dynamic events (like the M4 currently)
Police cars are part of the dynamic system but are not spawning currently
Current dynamic system includes (Russian heli, NATO heli, Police car wreck, V3S wreck and more are coming)
You will be able to smoke cigarettes, maybe drugs (addiction/dependency will not be forced)
*Cannibalism will likely be possible*
Zombie behaviors are increased
Brian Hicks will be modeled as a zombie and there will be more zombie models
*Can lock doors and safes but nothing is truly safe, players can  bash open the doors and lock pick safes ("DayZ isn't DayZ without  permanent loss" - Brian Hicks)*
New Player heads will come throughout early access
Improving the damage system because right now items are either in the condition discovered or completely ruined
Visual effects to aid in knowing whether you're overheating or freezing to death
*VBS engine is not a possible copy and paste. They want rivers and  snow to be possible but it's currently unknown if it will be in game*
*Putting improvised camo such as mud or grass on yourself is possible and fairly easy to do but it is not currently on any of their to do lists*
Smearing zombie guts on yourself will be discussed with the lead  designers but the zeds in DayZ aren't dead, they're infected individuals
Expanding existing controls, must make sense because DayZ isn't a military simulator like the Arma series
New UI and options when renderer is replaced, giving players more control over how the game looks
Brighter colors like pink and more female friendly clothes are  possible but need to look at number of players that would actually wear  it
Anything that takes the control away from the players will not be  implemented. This goes for animated stealth kills such as choking a  player out or slitting their throat. Players should and will have full  control of their actions at all times, no preset animations that take  away from that
*Improvised guillie suits are being modelled and the burlap wrap  will be replaced. Pros and cons will be limiting having a backpack but  the suit itself blends perfectly with the team*
Improvised traps including I.E.Ds will be craftable in the future
*Looting zombies has been internally discussed but the zombies  appearance will not change if you take clothes from them and is an issue  of immersion*
BI will support DayZ after release, meaning more content after full release (*DLC has not been discussed* and will not affect the ongoing updates after release)
Running up hills will be fixed and is being worked on currently
Hackers and bug exploiters will be a tug of war with the dev team  and anti-cheat. Holes will be found and patched up. The hacker  teleporting is being addressed currently and the thunder dome bug is  being fixed. *They have a paid team that purchases the hacks as well as  create their own so they can find weak spots before hackers do.* This  will help tighten up vulnerabilities before version 1.0 and hacking is  relatively low compared to Arma 2. Every push to stable should knock a  hack off of the scripters arsenal. *Version 49 will destroy all infinite  ammo as well as the thunderdome bug and the micros teleporting speed  hack*
Quelle_*

Der nächste Twitch-Stream mit den DayZ-Devs findet am 19.09 statt.
http://www.twitch.tv/dayz
*_


----------



## mist3r89 (16. September 2014)

Hab mir gestern die aller neuste Experimental geholt und ne halben Stunde gezockt. Läck hat das SPass gemacht XD
Bin in Elektro gespawnt und die Stadt haben sie glaub einwenig umdesigned, war aber schon lange nicht da unten.

Auf jedem Fall war die Performance Atemberaubend Das letzte Mal in Elektro hatte ich um die 12-14fps was richtig mies war^^ Gestern Kratzte ich immer an der 40fps marke!!
Dann waren noch die Zombies (mit neuen Geräuschen) die voll Crazy drauf sind. Hatte da mal über 10 Zombies auf mich los^^ 1x mit der Double Rifle geschossen = Alle Zombies von Elektro aufgeweckt^^
Fast erfroren und blutend konnte ich irgendwo noch ein T-Shirt auffinden und zerreissen. Dann musste ich mich verstecken und verbinden. 

Loot gabs da ziemlich gut, nicht allzuviel aber es gab was, obwohl Türen z.T. offen waren und die coolen sachen schon weggelootet waren, bzw vielleicht einfach neugespawnt sind
Von dem her, wird die 49er weiter angetestet


----------



## lol2k (16. September 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Hab mir gestern die aller neuste Experimental geholt und ne halben Stunde gezockt.
> [...]
> Loot gabs da ziemlich gut, nicht allzuviel aber es gab was, obwohl Türen z.T. offen waren und die coolen sachen schon weggelootet waren, bzw vielleicht einfach neugespawnt sind
> Von dem her, wird die 49er weiter angetestet



Zocke auch seit Tagen den _experimental build_ und der gestrige hat es immerhin geschafft den Server crash loop rauszunehmen - am WE starteten sich diese nämlich permanent selbst neu, was ein Testen/Spielen unmöglich gemacht hat.
Die Türgeräusche sind vermutlich die markanteste Änderung die Spielern sofort auffallen dürfte. Außerdem sind nach dem Serverrestart Türen und Tore wahllos geöffnet bzw. geschlossen. Somit lässt sich künftig nie mit absoluter Sicherheit sagen, ob dort nun schon jnd. war oder nicht. 

Auf die Frage, ob denn diese Woche endlich mit dem _stable build_ (und dem character wipe) zu rechnen sei, antwortete der Entwickler Eugen Harton: "we hope that will be the case, I see an extended maintenance in the near future."
Quelle

Am Freitag (19.09) stellen sich die Devs dann erneut den Fragen der Community und beantworten alle Fragen zu den Themen "Security" & "Private Shards".

"In this weeks status report I will be talking security, and private shards."


Aber was sind eigentlich "private shards"? 



> Private shards are coming.
> Over the next few weeks we will be working with our game server provider  partners to begin the final steps required for the central hive, and  their respective back ends to support renting private shards of the DayZ  central hive, which will enable dedicated communities to create their  own private DayZ worlds.
> 
> It is important to understand what private shards entail for DayZ, and  why they are different from "private hives" so well known from the Arma 2  mod.
> ...


Weitere Infos und Diskussionen zu dem Thema:

Link 1
Link 2


----------



## Learcor (17. September 2014)

Hey Leute,

Weiß jemand, ob die Server gerade down sind? Ich find nur eine Handvoll "Testing" Server....
Da will man nach fast 2 Monaten mal wieder ne Runde zocken und kein Server online. =(


----------



## lol2k (17. September 2014)

Learcor schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> Weiß jemand, ob die Server gerade down sind? Ich find nur eine Handvoll "Testing" Server....
> Da will man nach fast 2 Monaten mal wieder ne Runde zocken und kein Server online. =(



Moin!

Jap, die Server sind seit heute Vormittag aufgrund von Wartungsarbeiten heruntergefahren worden. Derzeit wird der stable-build eingespielt und sollte in den kommenden Stunden verfügbar sein.

"*Update on stable is happening, please be patient. We wanted a full test cycle today on last few crashes.*" 



*Edit* 

*CHANGELOG: Stable - 0.49.124971*

As always, we will be watching server data, and the feedback tracker  for any potential severe issues and will address them accordingly with a  hot fix. For any bugs/issues you run into, please let us know by filing  it on the feedback tracker: http://feedback.dayzgame.com 
*

Map and spawn changes :*
  Severograd, and new villages in vicinity
*New items :*


Hunting Knife
Balaclava (different versions)
Firefighter jacket (different versions)
Cattle Prod
Stun Baton
Telescopic Baton
MASKA helm
Medical Thermometer
RDG-5 Explosive Grenade
Soviet Officer Hat
Various spawn table changes
 *New mechanics :*


New melee hit detection
Player temperature
Resuscitation
Fibrillation
New events (helicopter crashes, vehicle spawns etc.)
New door implementation
Players can now run up and down the stairs
Zombie variations
First iteration of central economy.
Animal navmesh
 *New animations :*


Digging Animations
New restrained crouch pose
New restrained crouch walk
CPR animations
New zombie walks, runs, sprints and idle variations
Ragdoll changes
 *Fixed :*


Duplication techniques removed
Shotgun pellets in multiplayer are now working
Player can no longer take an item in hand while handcuffed
Various gesture related fixes and polishing
Raised move with bow in Standing stance and rotations with bow
Minor polishing for different reloads
Unintended fishing cancellation by player movement should be reduced
Wearing raincoat and gorkas now prevents you from soaking from rain
Clothes drying revisioned
Berry picking, tree and kindling gathering and worms digging can now be cancelled
Player gets wet even when only partially submerged in water
Ruined axe warning message
Balaclava mask can get wet
Weather client synchronization
7.62x39 cartridges have weight
Rags and sticks are spent when they are in hand before crafting starts
Allowed swing detection for most melee weapons
Added sound, music, radio and speech fade in dead state
Battery licking animation for check battery action
Various desync issues
Various server performance issues
Player can no longer change weapon when in water
Player collisions adjusted to reduce clipping through walls in various situations
Fixed an issue where certain gestures would not get called from raised stance
Fixed footstep sounds in various moves
Fixed an issue where the player could fall to the ground after performing "Drink All" action
Fixed an issue where on occasion, one player restraining another  would not result in succesful restrained animation on the player being  restrained
Fixed an issue where the player entering water would not get disarmed automatically under certain circumstances
 *Issues :*


Persistence (Events do not get loaded properly after server restart)
Persistence (Server state can become corrupted due to grenades stored in containers)
Melee (When using rapid left click there is a high chance that melee weapon will get switched)
Broken shadows in some cases
Zombies are unable to get into some of the buildings.
Events (bad positioning on spawn, items might spawn below ground, can be seen on inventory screen)
 
Quelle


----------



## Learcor (17. September 2014)

Das ist jetzt aber nicht dieser Patch mit dem die Charakter gelöscht werden oder?
Ich wollte doch noch meine ganze Muni verschießen und sonst irgendwelchen Mist anstellen, den ich sonst mit nem fully equipped Char nie machen würde. =(


----------



## Micman09 (17. September 2014)

Könnte bitte einer bescheid geben wenn die server wieder on sind. 
Vielen Dank


----------



## mMn (17. September 2014)

Ein Reset meines Charakters würde mir gerade recht kommen, ich liege mit gebrochenen Beinen in der Pampa. 

*Notiz an mich selbst: Das nächste mal nicht das Morphin in der Hose verstauen.*


----------



## lol2k (17. September 2014)

Learcor schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt aber nicht dieser Patch mit dem die Charakter gelöscht werden oder?



So ist es - siehe Link. 




mMn schrieb:


> Ein Reset meines Charakters würde mir gerade recht kommen, ich liege mit gebrochenen Beinen in der Pampa.



Schon folgendes versucht?
Wooden Splint - DayZ Wiki



 @*Micman09*: Ich bleibe am Ball*.
*


----------



## Micman09 (17. September 2014)

mMn schrieb:


> Ein Reset meines Charakters würde mir gerade recht kommen, ich liege mit gebrochenen Beinen in der Pampa.
> 
> *Notiz an mich selbst: Das nächste mal nicht das Morphin in der Hose verstauen.*



Oder auf einen felsen krabbeln und fröhlich den schnellsten weg nach unten suchen


----------



## Zybba (17. September 2014)

Angeblich soll das heute noch klappen mit dem Update. 

https://twitter.com/eugenharton/status/512309141285896192


----------



## lol2k (17. September 2014)

Hier stand Unsinn.


----------



## Zybba (17. September 2014)

Das hatten sie davor schon gepostet.


----------



## mMn (17. September 2014)

lol2k schrieb:
			
		

> Schon folgendes versucht?
> Wooden Splint - DayZ Wiki



Nein, habe ich noch nicht. Kann man mit gebrochenen Beinen einen Baum fällen? Denn ich habe keine Sticks dabei.


----------



## lol2k (17. September 2014)

mMn schrieb:


> Nein, habe ich noch nicht. Kann man mit gebrochenen Beinen einen Baum fällen? Denn ich habe keine Sticks dabei.



Solange du eine Axt bei dir trägst, kannst du Holz hacken. Alternativ suchst du im Wald auf dem Boden danach. 

Steam spielt bei mir in diesem Moment übrigens den neusten Patch auf.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (18. September 2014)

Endlich wieder looten. Aber die M4 ist weg...


----------



## RavionHD (18. September 2014)

Also das war jetzt das 1.2 GB Update?

Sollte es im Herbst/Winter nicht Fahrzeuge geben?

Soweit ich weiß sollte das Spiel im Dezember ja in die Beta Phase gehen.


----------



## Zybba (18. September 2014)

Ich hab jetzt ein paar Stunden gezockt.

Es scheint viele neue Items zu geben.
Die Spawns sind anscheinend auch wieder anders. Waffen können jetzt ruined sein. Evtl. ging das vorher auch schon, ka...

Die Kombination mehrerer Bugs hat mir leider sehr Probleme bereitet.
Das neue System bezüglich Körperwärme meldet sich anscheinend, wenn man zu wenig an hat oder Sachen ruined sind.
Dummerweise gibt es diesen neuen Bug, bei dem man die Waffe wechselt, wenn man zu schnell hintereinander im Nahkampf schlägt. Der ist wohl bereits gemeldet.

Also:
Statusmeldung Cold -> Jacke an -> Zweikampf mit Zombie -> Waffenwechselbug -> Jacke nach Kampf ruined -> Cold -> Neue Jacke suchen

Daraufhin habe ich versucht, die Zombies auszusperren.
Dann fühlt man sich sicher, kann sich verbinden, looten, was auch immer...
Auf einmal kommt ein Schlag durch die Wand oder der Zombie hat nach Minuten doch irgendwo eine Textur gefunden, die er durchqueren konnte. 

Außerdem waren meine Revolver schon zwei mal ruined.
Vllt. ist es besser, die im Rucksack zu lagen als in der Jacke/Weste. Da treffen die Zombies gefühlt weniger oft.

Das ganze war extrem nervig und für mich so quasi unspielbar.
Ich werd erst mal wieder Fixes abwarten... :/


----------



## mist3r89 (18. September 2014)

was den für Fixes?^^
Ne ruinierte Jacke schützt nicht vor Kälte- Kein Bug
Super Zombies hauen alles kurz und klein und zu ruined - Kein Bug (Balance Problem, das wird aber erst in der Beta angegangen)
Durch Wände laufende Zombies - wird jedes Update wieder verbessert.

Melde welches Haus es war, weil die Entwickler nehmen das schnell auf und es wird sehr schnell nachgefixed

Waffen warden neu ruined gespawnt ist so,, mögtlicherweise hat sie aber auch einer weg geworfen

Es gibt einen Bug, wo alles was in eine Ruined Veste reinkommt automatisch auch ruined ist. Also wenn dei Veste ruined ist, und du tust eine pristine Dose rein wird sie grad ruined ^^ DAS ist ein Bug XD


----------



## Zybba (18. September 2014)

Naja...

Die Kämpfe mit Zombies waren einfach "unfair" da man mittendrin einfach mal die Waffe wechselt und dadurch langsam wird und sich nicht wehren kann.
Daraus resultiert dann die Kette, die ich oben aufgeführt habe.

Und dass ne Waffe ruined wird, weil ein Zombie zuschlägt, geht mir auch nicht in den Kopf.
Allerdings hab ich da wohl den Fehler gemacht, nach Logik vorzugehen. ^^
Darf man halt auch bei einem halbwegs realistischem Spiel nicht.

Vllt. waren die Revolver wirklich jedes Mal in meiner Jacke/Weste und daher ruined.
Die sind halten stufenlos in einem Kampf von Pristine auf Ruined gefallen.

Ich probiers dann später noch mal aus.


----------



## mist3r89 (18. September 2014)

ja das mit der Veste ist mies-.-

Das mit dem Waffenwechseln wurde gemeldet und ist wohl auch schon in der Fixprozedur aufgenommen
Einfach nur Click machen wenn die Animation fertig ist

Schnelles Sclagen deutet wohl darauf hin, das man was schnelleres braucht, deswegen holt er die schusswaffe raus XD


----------



## Zybba (18. September 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> [...]Schnelles Sclagen deutet wohl darauf hin, das man was schnelleres braucht, deswegen holt er die schusswaffe raus XD


 
Das klingt logisch! 

Im DayZ Forum hat einer geschrieben, man könne alle anderen Waffen aus der Quickstartleiste entfernen.
Dann würde das mit dem Wechsel nicht passieren.
Das teste ich heute abend mal.


----------



## mist3r89 (18. September 2014)

Hab im Feedback tracker einer der behauptet es bringt nix^^


----------



## Gast1668381003 (18. September 2014)

Das neue Hitze/Kältesystem verändert die ganze Sache schon ziemlich stark. In seiner jetzigen Form ist es aber viel zu übertrieben - wozu Daunenjacke und Mütze, wenn mein Char trotzdem anfängt zu frieren ?! 

Übrigens: Kann man sich immer noch in die Wand vom Prison reinglitchen oder wurde das endgültig bei allen Gebäuden gefixed ?


----------



## bath92 (19. September 2014)

Prison weiß ich nicht, beim Tower konnt ich's heute schon beobachten... nach 30-Minütiger Wartezeit gabs dann aber den verdienten Headshot für den sch*** glitcher. 

Am Nordost-Airstrip gibt's ein neues Gebäude, welches aber falsch platziert ist.


----------



## mauhdlAUT (20. September 2014)

Wer mal Lust zum zocken bin 27

Steam id : MauHdL-AUT


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (20. September 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lodZs7-hA6k

Ab 10:30:

Ich wusste gar nicht, dass man 2 Spieler bzw. Zombies mit einer Shotgun Kugel töten kann. 

Und ab 13:35:

Coole Slow-Mo'-Action  Die Waffen schießen, nachdem die Spieler sterben - die haben also abgedrückt und Maniac (Der YouTuber) hatte echt Schwein.


----------



## drunkn_master (24. September 2014)

Habs nun auch endlich geschafft mal eine Runde zu spielen.

Was mir gleich aufgefallen ist, ist das Kältesystem.
Eben es ist übertrieben, oder ich weiß noch nicht wie man sich angemessen kleidet wenn es kalt ist.

Dicke Jacke, Mantel und Mütze haben nichts gebracht.
Da ich glücklicherweise direkt am Hafen von Chernogrosk angefangen habe (was relativ schön ist, endlich) habe ich mich sofort auf dem Weg zum Airfield gemacht um mal die Gefängnisse und das Militärcamp abzuchecken.

Was mir erst sehr spät aufgefallen ist: Mein Charakter hat sich den A**** abgefroren.
Durch Nichts (oder vielleicht die Kälte ) kam die Fraktur am Bein.

Also kriechen was das Zeug hält.
Erst mit Militärjacke und Hose + Jungleboots änderte sich der Status auf "Cold".

Mir blieb nun nichts anderes übrig als nach 2 Stunden rumkriechen den Exit Button zu betätigen.

Was bringen nun die dicken Jacken und Mäntel wenn man trotzdem wie Sau friert?
Ich kapiere es nicht ganz.


----------



## cap82 (24. September 2014)

Also ich hab gestern auch nen neuen charakter angefangen und spawnte auch direkt in cherno am hafen. Im zweiten haus hab ich gleich ne pristine red checked wool jacket gefunden und der status änderte sich sofort auf "i am slowly getting warmer".
Ich denke, die ersten 30 min. entscheiden aktuell über leben und tod. Hab mir dann auch Anfangs viel trinken und essen eingeflößt, und siehe da, nach ca. Einer Stunde durch cherno war ich energized, hydrated und healthy, hab nem toten ne AKM ohne muni abgeknöpft und ne 1911 mit weißem griff gefunden.


----------



## drunkn_master (24. September 2014)

cap82 schrieb:


> Also ich hab gestern auch nen neuen charakter angefangen und spawnte auch direkt in cherno am hafen. Im zweiten haus hab ich gleich ne pristine red checked wool jacket gefunden und der status änderte sich sofort auf "i am slowly getting warmer".
> Ich denke, die ersten 30 min. entscheiden aktuell über leben und tod. Hab mir dann auch Anfangs viel trinken und essen eingeflößt, und siehe da, nach ca. Einer Stunde durch cherno war ich energized, hydrated und healthy, hab nem toten ne AKM ohne muni abgeknöpft und ne 1911 mit weißem griff gefunden.



Glückspilz^^.

Ist natürlich schwer wenn es wirklich so ist. 
Sollte man zu spät in einer Stadt anfangen, kann man sich mit T-Shirt und Jeans sofort wieder verabschieden.
Die Fraktur juckt mich trotzdem.
Wie zum Geier ist mein Bein gebrochen?

Positiv ist natürlich, dass man jetzt nicht immer nur an der Ostküste anfängt.
Nahkampf mit der Axt ist gar kein Problem mehr und das Spiel lief allgemein irgendwie flüssiger als sonst.

Zombies sind nicht durch die Türen gerannt und ich konnte sie locker aussperren.


----------



## Zybba (24. September 2014)

HoermN schrieb:


> ...


 
Also die Jacken und Mäntel bringen schon etwas.
Allerdings dürfen sie nicht ruined sein.
Im Moment finde ich es insgesamt noch etwas nervig, aber man kann sich damit abfinden...

Ich bin am besten gefahren mit Wollmantel + Regenjacke. Die habe ich dann bei Bedarf immer getauscht.

Die Fraktur hast du dir vermutlich eher durch nen Bug/Feature geholt.
Bist du im Tower oder so auf einer Treppe gerannt? Da passiert sowas manchmal.

Du kannst mit ner Axt einen Busch/Baum schlagen. Dann hast du Sticks oder Holz, aus dem Holz kannste Sticks spalten.
Die Sticks kannst du mit Rags zusammen craften und schon kannst du das Ding auf dich selbst anwenden. -> Fraktur behoben


----------



## drunkn_master (24. September 2014)

Ouch,
das wird es gewesen sein.
Ich bin im Tower die Treppe runter gesprintet und durfte mich dann aus dem Gebäude rausrollen.

Das mit den Sticks ist gut zu wissen. 
Habe mich komischerweise mit dem Thema "Schiene" nie auseinander gesetzt, mich jedoch gefragt ob es denn sowas gibt.
Was neues dazu gelernt.


----------



## cap82 (24. September 2014)

Aber ne splitting axe dafür nehmen! Die fire axe ist beim holzhacken ziemlich schnell hin, musste ich schon schmerzlich feststellen...


----------



## Zybba (24. September 2014)

HoermN schrieb:


> [...]
> Was neues dazu gelernt.


 

Du musst aber zusehen, wirklich Rags zu nehmen.
Mit den medizinischen Bandagen kannst du meines Wissens nur ein Fireplace Kit erstellen.



cap82 schrieb:


> Aber ne splitting axe dafür nehmen! Die fire axe ist beim holzhacken ziemlich schnell hin, musste ich schon schmerzlich feststellen...



Ich dachte jede Axt geht davon lächerlich schnell kaputt.
Direkt ebenfalls was gelernt! 
Wobei man Zombies ja immer noch legen kann.
Braucht man dann mehr Hits?

Wenn wir schon beim lernen sind..
Ich wollte ein Feuer machen. Hatte das Firceplace Kit, auf dem Boden platziert, Streichhölzer in Egosicht in der Hand.
Allerdings konnte ich nicht mit dem Kit interagieren.
Hab ich was falsch gemacht?

Eigentlich hatte ich das nämlich schon mal hinbekommen.


----------



## Joselman (24. September 2014)

Hast du auch Holz in das Firekit gelegt?

Splitting axe brauch i.d.r. 2 Hits für nen Zombie. Eine Ruined Fire Axe immernoch one hit aber du kannst kein Holz mehr fällen. (So wars vor dem Patch!)


----------



## drunkn_master (24. September 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> Hast du auch Holz in das Firekit gelegt?
> 
> Splitting axe brauch i.d.r. 2 Hits für nen Zombie. Eine Ruined Fire Axe immernoch one hit aber du kannst kein Holz mehr fällen. (So wars vor dem Patch!)


 
Laut Patch Notes wurde an den Äxten auch nichts getan glaub ich.

Schwachsinnig ist es jedoch schon.

In der Regel müsste man einen einfachen Busch auch mit den Händen kleinkriegen.
Auch wenn es ein bisschen länger dauert.


----------



## Zybba (24. September 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> Hast du auch Holz in das Firekit gelegt?


 
Natürlich! *hust*



Spoiler



Naja, da hätte ich drauf kommen können... ^^
Aber es war ja bereist Holz drin, eben die Splints.
Da habe ich da irgendwie nicht mehr dran gedacht.





Joselman schrieb:


> Splitting  axe brauch i.d.r. 2 Hits für nen Zombie. Eine Ruined Fire Axe immernoch  one hit aber du kannst kein Holz mehr fällen. (So wars vor dem  Patch!)



Ja, so kannte ich das auch bisher.

Aktuell laufe ich mit ner Machete rum und die ist schon seit Stunden pristine.
Damit habe ich aber maximal 1-2 Büsche umgelegt.

Danke für die Hilfe!



HoermN schrieb:


> [...]In der Regel müsste man einen einfachen Busch auch mit den Händen kleinkriegen.
> Auch wenn es ein bisschen länger dauert.


 
Auf jeden Fall. Ich hab aufgehört, den Realismusgrad in Frage zu stellen, dann machts mir eher Spaß.^^
Je näher man dem Realismus kommt, desto eher fallen die Unstimmigkeiten halt auf...

Kann mir jemand sagen, warum ich kein Gras rupfen kann?
Ich wollte das mal testen, um die Mosin damit zu tarnen.
Aber mir hat sich keine entsprechende Option angeboten.


----------



## drunkn_master (24. September 2014)

Zybba schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall. Ich hab aufgehört, den Realismusgrad in Frage zu stellen, dann machts mir eher Spaß.^^
> Je näher man dem Realismus kommt, desto eher fallen die Unstimmigkeiten halt auf...
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen, warum ich kein Gras rupfen kann?
> ...



Stimmt auch wieder.

Hat einer schon mit der Schaufel gespielt?
Was bringt uns das denn nun?
Können wir jetzt Gemüse anbauen oder Sachen vergraben?
Habs noch nicht ganz gecheckt.
Zumal keiner eine Schaufel behalten würde wenn ne Feuerwehraxt DIE Nahkampfwaffe ist.



Ich meine mal irgendwo was von Barrikaden und Lagersystem gelesen zu haben.
Kann mich aber auch täuschen.
Mit ein paar Leuten ein Lager im Wald aufbauen und dort die Sachen zu lassen die man einsammelt wäre schon schön.
Man müsste nur irgendwie MMO mäßig an einen Server gebunden sein dafür nehme ich mal an.
Keine Ahnung wie das mal aussehen soll.


----------



## Zybba (24. September 2014)

Mit der Schaufel kann man Würmer ausbuddeln.
Die kannste kombinieren mit der Angel. Damit kannste dann Fische fangen.
Einen anderen Zweck kenne ich noch nicht.
Die Angel kann man bauen aus Ashwood Stick + Schnur/Seil + Haken.
Ashwood scheint recht schwer zu finden zu sein. Im DayZ Wiki wird aber ein Bild von einem in Berezino gezeigt.
Den hatte ich dann auch gefunden.

Lagermäßig gibts bisher meines Wissens nur Zelte.
Aber die habe ich leider noch nie entdeckt.


----------



## drunkn_master (24. September 2014)

Zybba schrieb:


> Mit der Schaufel kann man Würmer ausbuddeln.
> Die kannste kombinieren mit der Angel. Damit kannste dann Fische fangen.
> Einen anderen Zweck kenne ich noch nicht.
> Die Angel kann man bauen aus Ashwood Stick + Schnur/Seil + Haken.
> ...


 
Wäre auch nicht sinnvoll ein Zelt mit Sachen auf zu bauen glaube ich.
Server Restart = bb ihr schönen Items.


----------



## Zybba (24. September 2014)

Das stimmt wohl.


War jmd. von euch schon auf Servern, die nicht restarten?
Mittlerweile sollte das doch möglich sein.
Ich hatte glaube ich noch keinen.


----------



## drunkn_master (24. September 2014)

Nope.
Noch nie gesehen.

Wüsste auch nicht ob das Spiel dann so richtig funktionieren würde, da Items ja nur nach einem Server restart neu spawnen.
Das liegt dann eher am Spielehersteller oder der Community.

Eben wir kriegen irgendwann offiziell einen Weg die Server nicht mehr neustarten zu müssen wegen Items, oder die Community baut halt extra Mods für sowas.

Ich persönlich bin dafür, das Spieler bestimmten Realms (sagt man das so?) beitreten müssen statt verschiedene Server zu joinen.

Beispiel:
Nehmen wir an ich baue mir ein Lager mit 10 Mann.
Ich muss den Server wechseln falls dieser Voll ist.

Oder

Ich wechsel den Server und das Lager bleibt bestehen (wie auch immer das funktionieren soll) und neben mir baut die nächste Truppe ein Lager auf. (also auf dem nächsten Server)

So ziemlich sinnvoll wäre es (da es ja genug Platz auf der Map gibt) das man an einen Server, MMO mäßig, gebunden ist.
Natürlich sollte dann die Spielerzahl auch auf vielleicht 70 - 80 Spieler erhöht werden. Vielleicht sogar 100.
Wenn die Server zwecks Items neugestartet werden, bleiben auch Lager + Kisten (falls es sowas noch geben wird) erhalten.

Man muss halt dann dafür sorgen das diese auch bewacht werden.
So stelle ich mir DayZ jedenfalls in der Zukunft vor.

Clantattoos für Charaktere waren auch mal ein Thema.
Finde den Artikel mit dem Interview nicht mehr.
Dean Hall hat seine Zukunftspläne für DayZ offen gelegt.

Hoffen wir es kommt so weit.


----------



## Zybba (24. September 2014)

HoermN schrieb:


> [...]Wüsste auch nicht ob das Spiel dann so richtig funktionieren würde, da Items ja nur nach einem Server restart neu spawnen.[...]


 
Ich hatte Videos vom Experimental Branch gesehen, da haben die fleißig Loothaufen gemacht und das Zeug ist nach gespawnt.
Daher dachte ich, das wäre modifiziert in den Stable Branch übertragen worden mit dem Patch letzter Woche...

Im DayZ Wiki hab ich jetzt aber auch nicht entsprechendes gefunden. :/


----------



## drunkn_master (24. September 2014)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich hatte Videos vom Experimental Branch gesehen, da haben die fleißig Loothaufen gemacht und das Zeug ist nach gespawnt.
> Daher dachte ich, das wäre modifiziert in den Stable Branch übertragen worden mit dem Patch letzter Woche...
> 
> Im DayZ Wiki hab ich jetzt aber auch nicht entsprechendes gefunden. :/



Da haben wir den Artikel. 
Dayz Standalone : Confirmed Features - Dayz TV

Ist schon ein bissel älter, aber es sind ein paar nette Sachen dabei,


----------



## cap82 (24. September 2014)

Grad Steam angeschmissen: 530MB DayZ Update?


----------



## Zybba (24. September 2014)

Ist glaube ich das von letzter Woche. 0.49

Falls nicht: HYPE!


----------



## drunkn_master (24. September 2014)

cap82 schrieb:


> Grad Steam angeschmissen: 530MB DayZ Update?



Patch 0.49 Stable

Items:
Hunting Knife
Balaclava (different versions)
Firefighter jacket (different versions)
Cattle Prod
Stun Baton
Telescopic Baton
MASKA helm
Medical Thermometer
RDG-5 Explosive Grenade
Soviet Officer Hat
Various spawn table changes

New mechanics:
New melee hit detection
Player temperature
Resuscitation
Fibrillation
New events (helicopter crashes, vehicle spawns etc.)
New door implementation
Players can now run up and down the stairs
Zombie variations
First iteration of central economy
Animal navmesh

New animations:
Digging Animations
New restrained crouch pose
New restrained crouch walk
CPR animations
New zombie walks, runs, sprints and idle variations
Ragdoll changes

Fixed:
Duplication techniques removed
Shotgun pellets in multiplayer are now working
Player can no longer take an item in hand while handcuffed
Various gesture related fixes and polishing
Raised move with bow in Standing stance and rotations with bow
Minor polishing for different reloads
Unintended fishing cancellation by player movement should be reduced
Wearing raincoat and gorkas now prevents you from soaking from rain
Clothes drying revisioned
Berry picking, tree and kindling gathering and worms digging can now be cancelled
Player gets wet even when only partially submerged in water
Ruined axe warning message
Balaclava mask can get wet
Weather client synchronization
7.62x39 cartridges have weight
Rags and sticks are spent when they are in hand before crafting starts
Allowed swing detection for most melee weapons
Added sound, music, radio and speech fade in dead state
Battery licking animation for check battery action
Various desync issues
Various server performance issues
Player can no longer change weapon when in water
Player collisions adjusted to reduce clipping through walls in various situations
Fixed an issue where certain gestures would not get called from raised stance
Fixed footstep sounds in various moves
Fixed an issue where the player could fall to the ground after performing "Drink All" action
Fixed an issue where on occasion, one player restraining another would not result in succesful restrained animation on the player being restrained
Fixed an issue where the player entering water would not get disarmed automatically under certain circumstances

Issues:
Persistence (Events do not get loaded properly after server restart)
Persistence (Server state can become corrupted due to grenades stored in containers)
Melee (When using rapid left click there is a high chance that melee weapon will get switched)
Broken shadows in some cases
Zombies are unable to get into some of the buildings.
Events (bad positioning on spawn, items might spawn below ground, can be seen on inventory screen)


----------



## lol2k (24. September 2014)

HoermN schrieb:


> Patch 0.49 Stable



Ergänzung:

Patch 0.49 ist schon ein paar Tage her (17.09). 
Heute wurde Patch 0.49.124971 (im Hauptmenü oben rechts zu sehen) aufgespielt, Patchnotes sind erfreulich kurz:



Fixed a server crash caused by ragdoll
Fixed a server crash and persistance corruption
Map changes
Persistance is enabled again by default on official servers. And is available as an opt in for all servers.
Quelle


----------



## cap82 (24. September 2014)

Ja wollt grad sagen, den 0.49 hab ich schon ein paar Tage..


----------



## Micman09 (24. September 2014)

Bleiben die zelte jetzt endlich nach dem server restart?


----------



## Oozy (24. September 2014)

HoermN schrieb:


> Patch 0.49 Stable: New events (helicopter crashes, vehicle spawns etc.)


Moment, es gibt Fahrzeuge in der SA? Habe ich da was grosses verpasst? Bitte sagt ja.


----------



## efdev (24. September 2014)

ich glaube damit sind die schrott autos gemeint welche an den straßenrändern usw stehen.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (25. September 2014)

Ich auf'm NWA beim Zeltlager. Mit mir 1 (EIN) weiterer Spieler auf'm Server. Durchsuche gerade ein Zelt...plötzlich das typische Trinkgeräusch. Na klar, dieser eine Spieler läuft auch da rum, typisch  

Ich hätte ihn locker von hinten erschiessen können, lasse ihn aber doch laufen.

Also weiter Richtung Prison, schnell durchsucht und wieder raus...nanu, da steigt doch in weiterer Entfernung (quasi am anderen Ende des Airfields) Rauch empor...also nix wie hin zum Heli, solange der andere Typ noch den Rest des Zeltlagers durchsucht.

Dort angekommen...aha, 'ne M4...EINE M4 ?!  Und Magazine auch gleich dabei, immer her damit...

...ca 2 Sekunden nachdem ich die M4 aufgenommen habe und ein Magazin einstecken wollte, schiesst er mir mit 'ner AKM in den Rücken und ich bin tot.

P.S. hat jemand zufällig 'ne M4 und wäre bereit gegen eine AK 101 + Magazin + z.B. Gorka Helm mit Visier + evtl. weitere Dinge zu tauschen ?


----------



## drunkn_master (25. September 2014)

lol2k schrieb:


> Ergänzung:
> 
> Patch 0.49 ist schon ein paar Tage her (17.09).
> Heute wurde Patch 0.49.124971 (im Hauptmenü oben rechts zu sehen) aufgespielt, Patchnotes sind erfreulich kurz:
> ...


 
Aye Captain,

habe es gestern auch gemerkt.
Dachte da kommt erst mal nichts mehr, wird also der 0.49 sein.
Danke für die Info.



Micman09 schrieb:


> Bleiben die zelte jetzt endlich nach dem server restart?



Glaube nicht.
Habe noch keines gefunden, aber paar Kollegen von mir haben sich oft beschwert das Ihre Zelte weg waren nach dem Restart.


----------



## cap82 (25. September 2014)

Die AKM ist wohl die neue M4, was Häufigkeit betrifft.. gestern auf dem Weg von Balota nach Norden in den ganzen Militärbaracken insgesamt 4 Stück auf einem Server gesehen.
Nur die Magazine sind etwas rar. Ich hab bisher 2 gefunden.
Ein Telestkopschlagstock und ein Stab-Elektroschocker habe ich auch, konnte ich aber bisher noch nicht testen.
Und: Nachts wirds wohl arschkalt, da hilft nichtmal ne wool jacket gegen die Kälte, nur ein Feuer.
Aber Vorsicht, hatte gestern zweimal den status "my face is meltin!" und "i am burning!" xD


----------



## drunkn_master (25. September 2014)

cap82 schrieb:


> Die AKM ist wohl die neue M4, was Häufigkeit betrifft.. gestern auf dem Weg von Balota nach Norden in den ganzen Militärbaracken insgesamt 4 Stück auf einem Server gesehen.
> Nur die Magazine sind etwas rar. Ich hab bisher 2 gefunden.
> Ein Telestkopschlagstock und ein Stab-Elektroschocker habe ich auch, konnte ich aber bisher noch nicht testen.
> Und: Nachts wirds wohl arschkalt, da hilft nichtmal ne wool jacket gegen die Kälte, nur ein Feuer.
> Aber Vorsicht, hatte gestern zweimal den status "my face is meltin!" und "i am burning!" xD



Richtig,
hatte vor ca. 1 Monat nen kleinen Ausflug mit einem Kumpel gemacht.
Wir haben das Airfield und Militärlager in Chernogrosk abgecheckt.

4x AKM und eine 101 und gefühlt 30 Trommelmagazine und einzelne Munitionspäckchen für die AKM.
Die AK-101 Muni scheint auch recht selten zu sein?
Habe noch nicht viel davon gefunden.


----------



## Zybba (25. September 2014)

@cap:

Teleskopschlagstock + Elektrostab habe ich bereits getestet. Allerdings nur an Zombies, da kamen sie mir recht ineffektiv vor.
Man kann Zombies damit killen. Aber es dauert sehr lange. Ich denke alles mit Klinge ist besser.
Es gibt ja auch noch einen anderen Elektrostab, so einen "Bullenschocker". Keine Ahnung, was der kann...


----------



## cap82 (25. September 2014)

Ja ich habe beide bereits gesehen. Ich hab aber im Moment den kürzeren dicken dabei.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (28. September 2014)

ich habe es heute zum ersten Mal erlebt, das nach dem Zocken gestern abend mein Char gelöscht war, ich wieder nur mit T-shirt am Strand stand. Dabei hatte ich gestern so eine nette Grundausstattung zusammengesucht. Großer Rucksack, nette doppelläufige Wumme und ne "dem Wetterbedingungen angepasste Bekleidung"...


----------



## cap82 (28. September 2014)

Bist du vielleicht auf nem hc server gelandet?


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (28. September 2014)

cap82 schrieb:


> Bist du vielleicht auf nem hc server gelandet?


Daran hatte ich auch gedacht, aber nein...war ein ganz "normaler"...scheint aber nicht sooo selten zu sein, wie ich im Netz lesen konnte.^^ Naja, shxxt happenz, nu bin ich mit einer neuen Konfiguration schon wieder unterwegs...
War nur ein bissel ärgerlich, hatte ne "brauchbare" Ausstatttung.


----------



## Shyn (28. September 2014)

Ich verlass dann sofort den Server und nehme ein anderen, hatte danach immer mein equipment zurück.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (29. September 2014)

Hab heute mein Equipment auf einem persistant: on - Server in der Nähe des NWA-Zeltlagers abgelegt und just for fun quasi "nackt" auf einen anderen Server gejoint.
Als ich nach ca. 1 Std. wieder zurückgejoint bin um mein abgelegtes Equipment zu holen, war mein Rucksack, AK 101 mit 2 Magazinen, ein paar M4-Magazine, Reis, Cantines und Gorka-Klamotten _weg_. 
Andere Sachen wie Helm und Westen lagen zwar noch da, aber trotzdem...WTF !? 

Es gibt genau 2 Möglichkeiten:
Entweder, da hatte einer 'nen Hack am laufen, der ihm schon auf die Entfernung Anzeigt, wo Loot zu holen ist 
oder
der Typ ist zufällig genau DA langgegangen, wo ich meinen Kram abgelegt hab (und das war kein Ort, wo man normalerweise langgeht, sondern ziemlich versteckt zwischen Gebüsch)

Ich meine...wieviel Pech kann man eigentlich haben in diesem Spiel ?!  



ThomasGoe69 schrieb:


> ich habe es heute zum ersten Mal erlebt, das nach dem Zocken gestern abend mein Char gelöscht war, ich wieder nur mit T-shirt am Strand stand.


 Dann bist du mit Sicherheit auf einen Server gejoint, der mit einem anderen Hive verbunden ist.


----------



## drunkn_master (29. September 2014)

Nightlight schrieb:


> Hab heute mein Equipment auf einem persistant: on - Server in der Nähe des NWA-Zeltlagers abgelegt und just for fun quasi "nackt" auf einen anderen Server gejoint.
> Als ich nach ca. 1 Std. wieder zurückgejoint bin um mein abgelegtes Equipment zu holen, war mein Rucksack, AK 101 mit 2 Magazinen, ein paar M4-Magazine, Reis, Cantines und Gorka-Klamotten _weg_.
> Andere Sachen wie Helm und Westen lagen zwar noch da, aber trotzdem...WTF !?
> 
> ...



Ich war mal auf dem Airfield bei Balota unterwegs und wurde ziemlich nervös da ich Schüsse hörte.
Diese kamen eben aus den Barracken oder aus dem Militärcamp nebenan (vor dem 0.49 Patch gab es die noch), dachte ich mir.

Also ließ ich meinen Rucksack, gefüllt mit haufenweise Essen und Munition, im Tower liegen und kletterte auf den Tower ganz oben rauf um die Lage mit dem Fernglas ab zu checken. Wollte halt nicht mit dem dicken Klopper auf dem Dach rum kriechen.

Und genau in diesem Moment, wo ich mich aufs Dach platziert habe, startet der Server ohne Vorwarnung neu.
Der Rucksack ist weg. 

Andere Situation:

Ich war mit nem Kumpel die Military Base bei Pavlovo abchecken.
HURA!!! Eine AK (das war meine erste AK) und viel Muni.

Zufrieden renne  ich raus und drücke versehentlich G (konnte ja nicht wissen das man damit den Gegenstand wegschmeißt) und da fliegt die AK wieder....durch den Boden ins Nichts.
Ich wollte das nicht wahr haben, also haben wir beide das Teil gesucht wie blöd.

Nach 15 Minuten Sucherei fiel ein Schuss. Da war wohl schon wieder jemand die Base abchecken.
Mein Kumpel hatte versucht den Kollegen mit dem Scharfschützengewehr weg zu holen, nur wieso auch immer konnte er durch irgendeinen BUG seine Waffe nicht abfeuern.

Er fällt zu Boden, tot. 
Ich habe nur eine Pistole mit einer Kugel im Lauf (mein Magazin war beim Login einfach weg???) und meine AK...hmmm die ist weg.
Ich habe es glücklicherweise geschafft diesen Banditen in einen Busch zu locken und habe Ihn mit der Axt klein gemacht.


Aber wie du siehst, man kann wirklich ne ganze Menge Pech in dem Spiel haben.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (29. September 2014)

DayZ: Status-Report zeigt Fahrzeuge und neue Zombiemodelle

Und jetzt 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meins

Mein Bild wird einfach so geklaut.


----------



## Shicehaufen (29. September 2014)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> DayZ: Status-Report zeigt Fahrzeuge und neue Zombiemodelle  Und jetzt  <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=773865"/>  Meins  Mein Bild wird einfach so geklaut.



Gib mal dayz standalone bei Google pics ein. Die obersten Treffer sind sehr viele aus dem sammelthread von hier dabei.


----------



## cap82 (1. Oktober 2014)

Kann es sein, dass mit dem letzten Patch die Performance wieder schlechter geworden ist?


----------



## drunkn_master (1. Oktober 2014)

cap82 schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass mit dem letzten Patch die Performance wieder schlechter geworden ist?



Von meiner Seite aus kann ich berichten, das es bei mir besser läuft als vorher.
Hatte vor dem Patch schon rumgetweakt und mir Cfg Befehle rausgesucht, da ich immer ziemlich miese FPS Einbrüche vor den großen Städten hatte.
Cherno und Elektro gingen im Stadtinneren garnicht. 
20 - 25 FPS. Manchmal sogar schlimmer.

Nach dem Patch habe ich meistens einen 3 Sekunden langen Hänger vor der Stadt und es läuft ganz gut.

Hardware:
AMD FX-6300 @ Stock
8 GB DDR3 1333
AMD HD 7870 GHz Edit


----------



## cap82 (1. Oktober 2014)

Mit welchen Settings spielst du und was hast du an der .cfg verändert?


----------



## drunkn_master (1. Oktober 2014)

cap82 schrieb:


> Mit welchen Settings spielst du und was hast du an der .cfg verändert?



Habe zum einen diesen Beitrag hier genutzt:
Steam Community :: Guide :: DayZ Standalone FPS Guide

und hinterher noch von diesen beiden Seiten die fehlenden Settings übernommen:

Nummer 1:
DayZ Standalone ruckelt: FPS verbessern mit Tweaks

Nummer 2:
Dayz Standalone: FPS Performance Guide & Tweaks - Dayz TV

Hat mir das Spielen jedenfalls um einiges erleichtert.


----------



## MfDoom (1. Oktober 2014)

Auf wieviel FPS kommst du denn so in den Städten?


----------



## drunkn_master (1. Oktober 2014)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Auf wieviel FPS kommst du denn so in den Städten?


 
Also abgesehen von den paar Hängern vor den Städten sind es dann konstante 35 - 45 FPS (an manchen Stellen auch mal 50).

Jedenfalls in Elektro und Cherno läuft es ganz gut.


Edit:
Hier gibt es nochmal alles mit guter Erklärung zusammengefasst:
http://www.gamerschoice.at/dayz-standalone-config-fur-mehr-fps/


----------



## cap82 (1. Oktober 2014)

Ich geh nach der Arbeit meine Config mal durch.
Die ganzen Tweaks kenne ich schon und habe ich auch angewendet.
Ich habe in Städten seit dem Patch drops auf unter 30, auf dem Land 60 mit adaptive Vsync.
Die drops waren vorher nie unter 40, da bin ich mir sicher.
Und mein i5 läuft seit gestern dazu noch mit 4,2 anstatt 4,0...


----------



## drunkn_master (1. Oktober 2014)

cap82 schrieb:


> Ich geh nach der Arbeit meine Cinfig mal durch.
> Die ganzen Tweaks kenne ich schon und habe ich auch angewendet.
> Ich habe in Städten seit dem Patch drops auf unter 30, auf dem Land 60 mit adaptive Vsync.
> Die drops waren vorher nie unter 40, da bin ich mir sicher.
> Und mein i5 läuft seit gestern dazu noch mit 4,2 anstatt 4,0...



Schau mal genau nach ob er die Befehle auch übernommen hat oder wieder auf Standard gesetzt hat in der Config.
Ich musste 3 mal umändern bis das Spiel kapiert hat was ich möchte.

Könnte aber auch hardwareabhängig sein.
Sehe ständig berichte das der eine mit seinem High-End Rig mehr Probleme hat als der mit dem Mittelklasse PC.

Bzw. das 2 Leute mit einem fast identischen System verschiedene Erfahrungen machen.
Der eine hat weniger Probleme, der andere kann es kaum spielen.

Ich hoffe das die Entwickler es hinbekommen in den Betastatus zu kommen und mal an der Performance bzw. HW Optimierung arbeiten statt an neuen Items.
Bringt uns Fahrzeuge und dann verbessert das eigentliche Spiel.


----------



## cap82 (1. Oktober 2014)

So,
ein paar Werte waren verstellt, die SceneComplexity auf 300.000 .
Danke nochmal für den Link, ich hatte die empfohlenen Werte nämlich auch nicht mehr im Kopf.


----------



## drunkn_master (1. Oktober 2014)

cap82 schrieb:


> So,
> ein paar Werte waren verstellt, die SceneComplexity auf 300.000 .
> Danke nochmal für den Link, ich hatte die empfohlenen Werte nämlich auch nicht mehr im Kopf.



Kein Thema.
Berichte einfach mal wenn es besser laufen sollte


----------



## Gast1668381003 (3. Oktober 2014)

Das "Black Skull Balaclava" ist der Hammer, grün hab ich aber auch noch - muss schließlich zum restlichen Outfit passen (und ja, ich hab all diese Klamotten und zusätzlich noch Gorka Jacke + Hose im Gepäck )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Möchte zufällig einer 'ne M4 gegen diese AKM inkl. PSO + Drum-Mag + ca. 200 Schuss tauschen ? (3rd person-Server)


----------



## mist3r89 (6. Oktober 2014)

Ich finde die Performance auch besser, und boaaah Leute cherno ist richtig geil geworden!!!
Screenshots folgen noch XD


----------



## mist3r89 (6. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

edit: edit2: So das sind die richtien bilder und nicht die doofen thumbnails

Das neuste aus der 0.50


----------



## drunkn_master (6. Oktober 2014)

Hat sich an Cherno was geändert?^^

Ich kenne jetzt die Unterschiede zum vorherigen Cherno nicht.


----------



## mist3r89 (6. Oktober 2014)

das kaputte hochhaus war ziemlich ischer noch nicht da, und der abgestürtzte Flieger drin, und der ganze hintere Bereich hinter dem Hochhaus ist Ruine XD das coolste fand ich das es da auch von Zombies nur so wimmelte ^^, war grad ein WOW-Moment wo ich wirklich das Gefühl hatte alleine um das überleben in einer Verseuchten Zombiewelt zu kämpfen


----------



## bath92 (6. Oktober 2014)

Das Hochhaus (Hotel) + Flieger gibt's schon paar Monate.


----------



## cap82 (6. Oktober 2014)

Das gibts schon seit Anfang


----------



## mist3r89 (6. Oktober 2014)

im Ernst??
War ja nicht oft in Cherno, hab das aber nie gesehen^^ habs immer in videos der Mod gesehen, aber nie in der SA... Cool egal hab mich halt am weekend verspätet gefreut ^^
Find die Gegend cool


----------



## bath92 (6. Oktober 2014)

Find Cherno auch für PvP ziemlich gut!


----------



## Gast1668381003 (6. Oktober 2014)

bath92 schrieb:


> Find Cherno auch für PvP ziemlich gut!



Ich glaube, dass sich das Spielgeschehen in Zukunft weg von Berezino und stattdessen mehr in Richtung Westen oder Norden verlagern wird. Praktisch alle Baracken, Heli-Crashplätze und Prisons sind nur im westlichen Teil der Karte plaziert und die ergiebigsten Städte nur im Norden der Karte.

Der idelea Lootrun für Military-Gedöns sieht ja aktuell so aus:
Balota Airstrip - Military Base bei Pavlovo - Prison+Baracken Zelenogorsk - Green Mountain Prison - Military Base bei Vybor - NWA

Wer nicht ausgerechnet in Elektro oder Cherno spawnt läuft wohl eher in Richtung Krasnostav, NEA, von dort aus nach Novo und Zevero.


----------



## bath92 (6. Oktober 2014)

Das Spielgeschehen hat sich durch die veränderten Sponpunkte eh schon mehr verteilt. Was ja grundsätzlich nicht schlecht ist, aber mit nur 30-40 Spielern auf den Servern ist einfach zu wenig los.

Die Lootroute lauf ich von Balota aus auch immer so.


----------



## drunkn_master (7. Oktober 2014)

bath92 schrieb:


> Das Spielgeschehen hat sich durch die veränderten Sponpunkte eh schon mehr verteilt. Was ja grundsätzlich nicht schlecht ist, aber mit nur 30-40 Spielern auf den Servern ist einfach zu wenig los.
> 
> Die Lootroute lauf ich von Balota aus auch immer so.


 
Recht hast du.

Habe zwar ziemlich viel erlebt in letzter Zeit, aber nur weil ich auf nem vollen 40ger Server zwischen Cherno und Elektro angefangen habe.
Im Osten ist alles tot. Da trifft man selten auf Spieler.
Im westen jedoch werden die Straßen von Balota aus nördlich praktisch überrannt von kleinen Grüppchen.
Habe letztens aus nem Busch heraus beobachtet wie sich 2 5-Mann Gruppen gegenseitig abgeschlachtet haben. 
War nett anzusehen


----------



## mist3r89 (7. Oktober 2014)

du hast dann die restlichen 2 abgerippt und 10 leichen gelootet oder? XD


----------



## drunkn_master (7. Oktober 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> du hast dann die restlichen 2 abgerippt und 10 leichen gelootet oder? XD



Ich habe mich schnell verzogen bevor man mir Handschellen anlegt und mich durch die Gegend scheucht.


----------



## bath92 (7. Oktober 2014)

Anderes Thema: Geht's nur mir so, oder sind in letzter Zeit vermehrt Speedhacker unterwegs? Bin die letzte Woche 2 mal von einem getötet worden...


----------



## drunkn_master (7. Oktober 2014)

bath92 schrieb:


> Anderes Thema: Geht's nur mir so, oder sind in letzter Zeit vermehrt Speedhacker unterwegs? Bin die letzte Woche 2 mal von einem getötet worden...


 
Speedhacker bin ich mir nicht sicher.
Allgemein Hacker sind bestimmt viele unterwegs.

Bin mehrere Male durch welche gestorben.

Einmal habe ich den Server gewechselt und bin direkt ca. 10m hinter einem Scharfschützen wieder reingekommen.
Ich habe nur ein Mündungsfeuer aus seinem Hintern knallen sehen und war sofort mit nem Header am Boden.
Ich hatte für ca. 4 Sekunden ein Bild, boom, schwarz.

Totgefurzt (-gecheatet).


----------



## lol2k (7. Oktober 2014)

bath92 schrieb:


> Anderes Thema: Geht's nur mir so, oder sind in letzter Zeit vermehrt Speedhacker unterwegs? Bin die letzte Woche 2 mal von einem getötet worden...



3rd Person Server?

Ich weiß nicht was bei euch los ist aber scheinbar haben Hacker keine große Lust auf 1st Person. Ich habe seit dem Start der Standalone nämlich keine Cheater mehr erlebt. Und ich kenne noch die zahlreichen Hacks aus der Mod Version - zu der Zeit durften wir Spieler dank eines Scripts dann so lange auf dem NWA tanzen, bis uns die Cheater niedergeschossen haben. Oder man wurde gleich im Meer versenkt. Glück hatte man hingegen, wenn Cheater eine Waffenkiste gespawnt haben.


----------



## bath92 (7. Oktober 2014)

Ja 3rd-Person. Da ist vermutlich was dran, Hardcore ist nicht nur weniger hackerverseucht (gefühlt), sondern auch fairer hinsichtlich PvP, da man nicht einfach mit "ALT" über Mauern und um Gebäudeecken schaun kann.


----------



## lol2k (8. Oktober 2014)

Falls jnd. in den letzten Tagen die Experimental-Version getestet hat und sich dabei unnatürlich oft im Starving-Mode befand - es lag an der von den Devs eingestellten Winter-Zeit. 
Diese war visuell nicht auszumachen, die Devs haben allerdings intern an einigen Reglern in Puncto Wetterbedingungen gedreht. Eugen Harton kommentiere heute wie folgt:

"_Hunger and thirst works as intended (it needs tweaking here and there ,  but its numbers mostly). It was not a bug but a feature. Server  configuration recognizes time of year (you can either set it or use real  time). And it simulates weather conditions (wind,temperature) according  cut of the map from the world. Last experimental was set to december to  see how harsh it can actualy get. There are no visual changes for  seasons yet. But tech for simulation seems to work. This release will be  set to september. Its gonna a bit more forgiving._" Quelle

Mit dieser Aussage wurde somit indirekt ein (dynamisches) Wettersystem angekündigt.


----------



## mist3r89 (9. Oktober 2014)

fehlt noch einwenig schnee und dann machen auch die winter hunter pants sinn


----------



## drunkn_master (9. Oktober 2014)

Kommt sicherlich noch.

Um aber nicht noch mehr Bugs einzuführen kann das mit dem Schnee auch bis nach der Beta Phase warten.

Was wir brauchen ist ein Fahrzeugsystem.

Dann kann an Bugs und Spielbalance gearbeitet werden.


----------



## mist3r89 (9. Oktober 2014)

Fahrzeugsystem ist in der 0.49 schon implementiert.
Momentan sind sie am ersten Auto mit den dazu gehörenden teilen dran. In einigen Wochen dürfte das Erste Auto Einzug finden im Spiel laut Entwickler


----------



## cap82 (9. Oktober 2014)

Gibts da ne Quelle?
Die einzigen Fahrzeuge, die ich kenne in der 0.49 sind die, die auch Loot spawnen. Aber fahr- oder reparierbar sind die nicht.


----------



## X2theZ (9. Oktober 2014)

er meinte wahrscheinlich, dass das fahrzeugsystem bereits code-mäßig implementiert ist, aber nicht direkt jetzt fahrzeuge auf der map stehen.allerdings würd mich da die quelle für ein bereits implementiertes fahrzeugsystem auch interessieren.


----------



## drunkn_master (9. Oktober 2014)

Fahrräder wären schon sehr angenehmt 

Quelle würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## mist3r89 (9. Oktober 2014)

ich such noch die Quelle es war auf ihrem wöchentlichen Blog kürzlich zu lessen


----------



## mist3r89 (9. Oktober 2014)

Pairing this work with work currently under way by the design and programming teams to support the upcoming experimental release of both our first vehicle, as well as the first iteration of barricading via locked doors and the methods to break them down will greatly expand the player experiences as we close out 2014. It is important to pay attention to the project status reports, and developer streams as well as participate in discussion on the official forums to maximize your engagement with the development process. - Brian Hicks / Producer

Habs vielleicht in der Euphorie einfach falsch verstanden XD


----------



## cap82 (9. Oktober 2014)

Irgendwie werd ich mit der Standalone einfach nicht richtig warm.
Mir bietet z.b. die Overpoch-Mod soviel mehr als die SA. Base Building, Military Setting, NPC Missionen, alles in Allem macht mir das im Moment einfach mehr Spaß. 
Klar hat das mit nem Survival Game nicht mehr viel zu tun, aber die SA wird einfach viel zu schnell langweilig. 
Einmal gestorben, hab ich erstmal für ein paar Tage keinen Bock mehr.
Bei Overwatch/Overpoch ist das komplett anders. Bei ersterem gibs auf manchen Servern sogar Parachute Spawns - gleich wieder mittenrein ins Geschehen.
Ich denke, solange noch keine Farhzeuge und echtes Base Building implementiert sind, wird sich das von meiner Seite her auch nicht ändern.


----------



## lol2k (10. Oktober 2014)

So langsam scheinen sich die DayZ-Devs die Arbeitsweise anderer Producer angeeignet zu haben. Endlich kommen die einzelnen Experten der jeweiligen "Abteilung" zu Wort und berichten ausführlich über den aktuellen Stand der Entwicklung sowie zukünftige Pläne. Zudem ist die gezeigte Grafik sehr interessant - sie zeigt, an welchen Stellen der Map die meisten Spieler der Experimental-Version um`s Leben gekommen sind!

http://dayz.com/blog/status-report-week-of-06-oct-14


----------



## wobix (10. Oktober 2014)

Das machen die schon ca. Ein halbes Jahr so.
Ich finds auch gut und interessant.


----------



## mist3r89 (10. Oktober 2014)

Ja vor allem siehst du das wirklich was geht. Auch wenn vielleicht im Spiel nicht viel neues passiert ein / zwei patches lang, siehst du anhand des Berichts das vielleicht wieder vermehrt im Hintergrund gepatched wurde für die Zukunft, oder sonst um das Spielerlebnis zu verbessern, echt TOP

Muss sagen die ganze Story mit Early Access gefällt mir ganz gut Es ist manchmal frustrierend oder man stellt auch eventuell zu hohe Erwartungen, aber dabei zu sein während der Entwicklung und helfen zu können Bugs auszumerzen macht echt Laune


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (10. Oktober 2014)

Ich platz hier mal rein, gibt es Infos auf mögliche Pferde, Hunde oder vergleichbar?

Das fände ich irgendwie genial, fände ich interessanter als Autos.


----------



## bath92 (10. Oktober 2014)

Würde Pferde den Autos vorziehen!


----------



## Shicehaufen (10. Oktober 2014)

Ja. Pferde zum reiten und Hunde als Begleiter sollen implementiert werden. Quelle hab ich keine zur Hand. Hab das aber mal hier in einer Headline gelesen.


----------



## Brez$$z (11. Oktober 2014)

lol2k schrieb:


> So langsam scheinen sich die DayZ-Devs die Arbeitsweise anderer Producer angeeignet zu haben. Endlich kommen die einzelnen Experten der jeweiligen "Abteilung" zu Wort und berichten ausführlich über den aktuellen Stand der Entwicklung sowie zukünftige Pläne. Zudem ist die gezeigte Grafik sehr interessant - sie zeigt, an welchen Stellen der Map die meisten Spieler der Experimental-Version um`s Leben gekommen sind!
> 
> http://dayz.com/blog/status-report-week-of-06-oct-14


 
Das finde ich sehr geil. Die Analyse macht ja auch sinn. Zuvor war ja Berenzino vermutlich einfach nur Knallrot und auf dem Rest der Karte nix los 

Interessant ist auch, das Big Airfield scheint ja relativ Save zu sein, wenn man sich die Karte anschaut


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (11. Oktober 2014)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> Interessant ist auch, das Big Airfield scheint ja relativ Save zu sein, wenn man sich die Karte anschaut


 
Naja, du musst verstehen dass die meisten Tode halt eben Bambis sind die direkt danach wieder sterben.

Meistens wenn du am Airfield bist wirst du einfach auf andere schiesswütige Leute treffen.


----------



## cap82 (11. Oktober 2014)

Es stimmt schon, dass am Airfield viel weniger los ist als z.B. noch in der Mod. Ich bin dort seit Release der Standalone noch nicht ein einziges Mal gestorben.


----------



## lol2k (11. Oktober 2014)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> Interessant ist auch, das Big Airfield scheint ja relativ Save zu sein, wenn man sich die Karte anschaut



So oft wie ich seit der Mod mein Leben am NWA lassen musste bzw. ich anderen Spielern ihres genommen habe kann ich das kaum glauben. 
Vermutlich liegt es am experimental build, da die User eher neue Gegenstände finden wollen die in das Spiel Einzug gehalten haben. (Für die experimental gibt es ja keine Patchnotes, Spieler müssen selbst herausfinden was neu ist.) Und dazu eignen sich die größeren Städte besser. 
Eine zweite Theorie die ich habe: Das NWA ist dermaßen groß und unübersichtlich, dass manche Spieler in mehreren hundert Meter Entfernung "aneinander vorbei laufen". Während bspw. ein Spieler die südlichen Barracken durchsucht, ist ein anderer im nördlichen Gefängnis oder bei den Zelten.


----------



## mist3r89 (13. Oktober 2014)

und trotzdem hatte ich am NWA die schönsten und blutigsten moistens für mich tödlichsten Kämpfe XD


----------



## drunkn_master (13. Oktober 2014)

Es ist immer erstaunlich.
Wir gehen in der Gruppe immer so vorsichtig vor wenn wir beim Airfield sind.
Und es ist nie einer zu sehen gewesen.

Nur einmal hatte ich das Unglück, dass mein Kollege sich etwas weiter von mir entfernt hat und ein Bandit mich beim trinken ausgelöscht hat.
Mein Kollege rächte sich natürlich. Brachte mir aber nichts da ich wieder am A**** der Welt angefangen habe.

Wir haben Stundenlang die Militärlager und Barracken ausgeräumt und da die Zeit verbracht.
Und der Bandit hat jeden Schritt verfolgt.


----------



## Zybba (14. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab gestern auch was erlebt, fand es sehr krass.
Haut euch vllt. nicht so um, aber ich spiele relativ wenig und auch nicht allzu gut.
Viel Spaß beim Lesen, falls es euch nicht zu viel Text ist! 



Spoiler



Gestern waren ein Kollege und ich bei Nacht auf einem Server unterwegs.
  Wir waren erst in den Städten im Norden, dann auf dem NE Airfield.
  Da ich immer recht passiv spiele und Kontakt eher meide, wollte er mal wieder etwas mehr erleben.

  Also haben wir uns auf den Weg gen Westen gemacht um das NW Airfield zu besuchen.
  Auf dem Weg haben wir noch einige der neueren Städe besucht, eine Flare gezündet und eine Tankstelle gesprengt. Das war lustig, wir waren recht sorglos unterwegs.
  Da wie gesagt Nacht auf dem Server war, waren meist 3-10 Leute drauf, uns eingeschlossen.
  Wir haben uns dann von Norden dem Militärlager beim großen Flugfeld genähert.
  Da haben wir die Zelte durchsucht und sind das Flugfeld runter Richtung Südosten, um da die Gebäude nach Military Loot zu durchsuchen. Eigentlich waren wir schon ganz gut ausgerüstet, er hatte eine AKM ohne Visier und ich eine Mosin mit Long Range Scope.
  Etwas nervig war, dass ich auf einmal einen Bug hatte. Alle Türen waren geschlossen, selbst wenn der Kollege sie schon aufgemacht hatte. Er ist aus meiner Sicht immer durch geschlossene Türen geflitzt. ^^

  Auf dem Weg zur Feuerwehr haben wir noch ein paar Mal die Spielerliste gecheckt.
  Zu dem Zeitpunkt war außer uns nur ein anderer Spieler da.

  Er hat die Feuerwehr durchsucht, ich von unten etwas Deckung gegeben.
  Alles war ruhig, ich musste nur ein paar Zombies mit der Axt versorgen.

  Dann wollte er den Tower in der Mitte des Flugfelds durchsuchen.
  Ich wollte eigentlich mitkommen, aber er meinte ich sollte ihm Deckung geben. Generell bin ich immer recht unvorsichtig, er eher der Taktiker.
  Also bin ich rauf in den Turm der Feuerwehr und habe die Umgebung gecheckt.
  Vor allem habe ich auf den Tower geschaut, da war alles ruhig.
  Er lief also von der Feuerwehr über die freie Fläche zum Turm.
  Auf einmal meinte er, dass er einen Spieler gesehen hat, der wieder in den Tower ist und die Tür zugemacht hat. Sie hatten sich wohl beide gesehen, der andere Spieler hatte nur gerade keine Waffe in der Hand. Dummerweise konnte ich den vorher dank des „Tür-Bugs“ nicht sehen. 
  Also sagte ich meinem Kollegen, der auf der Startbahn vor dem Tower lag, er solle die Leiter seitliche dort hochklettern. Währenddessen, hörte der Spieler ihn anscheinend und kam über Treppe in die obere Etage.
  Ich hab auf ihn gezielt und geschossen. War mir aber dank des Rückschlags der Mosin nicht sicher, ob ich getroffen hatte.
  Auf einmal stand der Spieler wieder, ich schoss wieder. Er fiel um und ich gab noch mal einen Schuss auf den Körper.
  Dann kletterte der Kollege hoch und meinte dass da zwei liegen! 
  Die sahen echt nahezu gleich aus vom Equipment. Der eine war tot, dem zweiten hat mein Partner den Gnadenschuss gegeben.
  Die hatten beide diesen Gorka Military Helm auf und waren super ausgerüstet, AK 101 + Mosin mit Long Range.

  Dann haben wir noch jeder die Typen gelootet und dabei gegenseitig Deckung gegeben.
  Den Rest vom Flugfeld haben wir ignoriert und zugesehen, dass wir schleunigst weg kamen! ^^


  Später haben wir noch im DayZ Wiki nachgeschaut, was deren Helme so aushalten. Die können 1-3 Schüsse einer kleinen Pistole abhalten, der Schuss einer Mosin kann den Spieler allerdings sofort bewusstlos machen.
  Wie perfekt das war, dass ich mit genau der richtigen Waffe jedem einen Kopfschuss gegeben habe.
  Während des Kampfes waren insgesamt 5 oder 6 Spieler auf dem Server…
  Davon alleine wir 4 auf dem Airfield…
  Das zeigt man kann nie vorsichtig genug sein.
  Wir konnten unser Glück gar nicht fassen und waren recht euphorisch! 
  DayZ kann einfach richtig starke Gefühle auslösen im Vergleich zu anderen Spielen, finde ich.
  Im positiven wie negativen.


----------



## lol2k (15. Oktober 2014)

Und weiter gehts: Experimental Server - Patch 0.50. Und der hat es in sich! 
(Achtung: Liste ist _fanmade_ und noch im Aufbau!)



> *Client version: 0.50.125214*
> Status Report of Week 13 Oct 14
> This is a improved u/alaskafish changelog template
> Thanks to all contributors.
> ...


Quelle


Momentan (Stand 19:45) scheint es allerdings noch ein paar Probleme mit den Experimental-Servern zu geben:
"Sorry about client crashes. Working on it."
In der Vergangenheit wurde das Problem jedoch sehr schnell behoben (> 2 Std.)


Außerdem wurde heute der wöchentliche Status Bericht veröffentlicht.


----------



## Brez$$z (15. Oktober 2014)

am besten find ich 





> *You can Repair Spraypaint* and Bandages *with Duct Tape*


----------



## Oozy (16. Oktober 2014)

Sorry, aber irgendwie sehe ich noch überhaupt keine Fortschritte zu einem halben Jahr.

Zombies glitchen noch immer durch Wände wie früher und sind ohne Schusswaffen teilweise echt schwer zu töten. Ich renne immer im Kreis um den Zombie herum und veruche ihn mit der Faust zu treffen. Funktionierte bei mir ganz gut, aber sie halten schon einiges aus. Gestern wars echt komisch, wie mich die Zombies aus riesiger Entfernung sehen. Bei einem Schuss, der ein lautes Geräusch verursacht, ist das komplett nachvollziehbar, aber beim Laufen mit grossem Abstand zum Zombie direkt gesehen zu werden, sodass er auf mich zu kommt?

Positiv finde ich, dass einiges mehr an Loot hinzugekommen ist, neue Waffen etc. Hoffentlich werden Fahrzeuge bald implementiert.


----------



## Zybba (16. Oktober 2014)

Es gab meiner Meinung nach sowohl Fort- als auch Rückschritte.

Anscheinend spielst du nicht so oft DayZ?
Dann ist dein Blick eher oberflächlich.
Davon ausgehend gebe ich dir völlig Recht.
Viele Änderungen bekommt man so einfach nicht mit.

Ja, Zombies glitchen noch durch Wände.
Ich habs allerdings auch schon erfolgreich Zombies in Häuser eingesperrt.
Oft fühlt man sich auch im Haus sicher und irgendwann findet der Zombie eine "Lücke" und kommt rein.
Das ist sehr tückisch, da es auch einige Zeit dauern kann...

Du solltest Zombies auch nicht mit der Faust bearbeiten.

Ja, die Zombies sehen einen auf lächerlich große Entfernung.
Das finde ich auch sehr störend.

Edit:
Passend zum Thema Zombie KI:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Day-Z...eport-Zombie-KI-Privat-Server-mieten-1139459/


----------



## MezZo_Mix (17. Oktober 2014)

AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Sorry, aber irgendwie sehe ich noch überhaupt keine Fortschritte zu einem halben Jahr.
> 
> Zombies glitchen noch immer durch Wände wie früher und sind ohne Schusswaffen teilweise echt schwer zu töten. Ich renne immer im Kreis um den Zombie herum und veruche ihn mit der Faust zu treffen. Funktionierte bei mir ganz gut, aber sie halten schon einiges aus. Gestern wars echt komisch, wie mich die Zombies aus riesiger Entfernung sehen. Bei einem Schuss, der ein lautes Geräusch verursacht, ist das komplett nachvollziehbar, aber beim Laufen mit grossem Abstand zum Zombie direkt gesehen zu werden, sodass er auf mich zu kommt?
> 
> Positiv finde ich, dass einiges mehr an Loot hinzugekommen ist, neue Waffen etc. Hoffentlich werden Fahrzeuge bald implementiert.


 
Im Grunde sind nur mehr Waffen und anderes Zeugs dazu gekommen.  Bugs sollten noch bestehen nach wie vor. Ändern wird sich das ganze auch nicht anfang 2015.

Was ist eigentlich daraus geworden, angeblich soll doch eine neue Engine eingefügt werden ist da schon was passiert oder was es nur ein leeres versprechen?


----------



## cap82 (17. Oktober 2014)

Hab in diesem Thread auf Seite 2 einen Link zum Thema engine gepostet:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...t-laut-status-report-noch-immer-probleme.html


----------



## shadie (17. Oktober 2014)

AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Sorry, aber irgendwie sehe ich noch überhaupt keine Fortschritte zu einem halben Jahr.
> 
> Zombies glitchen noch immer durch Wände wie früher und sind ohne Schusswaffen teilweise echt schwer zu töten. Ich renne immer im Kreis um den Zombie herum und veruche ihn mit der Faust zu treffen. Funktionierte bei mir ganz gut, aber sie halten schon einiges aus. Gestern wars echt komisch, wie mich die Zombies aus riesiger Entfernung sehen. Bei einem Schuss, der ein lautes Geräusch verursacht, ist das komplett nachvollziehbar, aber beim Laufen mit grossem Abstand zum Zombie direkt gesehen zu werden, sodass er auf mich zu kommt?
> 
> Positiv finde ich, dass einiges mehr an Loot hinzugekommen ist, neue Waffen etc. Hoffentlich werden Fahrzeuge bald implementiert.


 
Es ist eine Alpha, da kommen erst alle Features rein und dann zum Schluss gibts Bugfixes.
Daher ist es nur logisch dass zombies noch durch die Wand laufen.

*Positiv finde ich, dass einiges mehr an Loot hinzugekommen ist*

mit dem Satz kam mir nur der Gedanke, eventuell ist Dayz doch nix für dich, selbst vor nem halben jahr habe ich noch mehr als genug Zeugs gefunden, an hunger bin ich nie gestorben.

Und dass Zombies erst nach vielen Schlägen mit der Faust umfallen sollte auch klar sein, das geht mit ner Axt dann auch wesentlich flotter.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (18. Oktober 2014)

cap82 schrieb:


> Hab in diesem Thread auf Seite 2 einen Link zum Thema engine gepostet:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...t-laut-status-report-noch-immer-probleme.html


 
Dann können die das Spiel in die Tonne kloppen mit ihrer Dual Core Engine.


----------



## barbarendave2211 (18. Oktober 2014)

Hey
Seit gut einer Woche hab ich das problem, das ich ne andere DayZ version hab als wie die der Server. Und so auf kein server mehr komme. Hab es schon neu installiert aber ohne erfolg  

meine version: 0.49.124971
aktuelle Server version :0.49.124972


----------



## cap82 (18. Oktober 2014)

Also bei mir steht die 124972.
Versuch mal das Spiel in Steam auf Fehler zu prüfen.


----------



## Learcor (20. Oktober 2014)

Hey Leute,

mir kommt vor das immer weniger PCGHXler DayZ zocken, deshalb mal ne Frage:
Wer zockt eigentlich noch regelmäßig?
Und wie viele von EUCH sind Österreicher?



Immerhin hat der Thread gute 1400 likes...


----------



## mMn (20. Oktober 2014)

Ich zocke immer noch regelmäßig, da ich nun über einen größeren Pool an Mitspielern "verfüge" machts auch immer noch riesigen Spass.
Bin kein Österreicher.


----------



## Zybba (20. Oktober 2014)

@*Learcor*:
Also ich zocke eher bei neuen Patches und ansonsten halt phasenweise.
Regelmäßig sieht anders aus.
Ich bin auch kein Österreicher. ^^

Suchst du wen zum Zocken oder warum fragst du?


----------



## shadie (20. Oktober 2014)

Ich werde das zocken ab nächster Woche mal wieder aufnehmen.
Ab da sollte der PC vom Kollegen endlich fertig sein.

Bin mal auf die ganzen Neuerungen gespannt, sicher schon seit Monaten nicht mehr gezockt...


----------



## Oozy (20. Oktober 2014)

Zybba schrieb:


> Anscheinend spielst du nicht so oft DayZ? Dann ist dein Blick eher oberflächlich. Davon ausgehend gebe ich dir völlig Recht. Viele Änderungen bekommt man so einfach nicht mit.


Nein, da muss ich dir recht geben. Habe es vor kurzem nach gut halbjähriger Pause wieder mal ca 2h gespielt und habe eine Gesamtspielzeit von knapp 15h. Dass das für ein solches Spiel zu wenig ist, um richtig urteilen zu können, unterschreibe ich auch. Nur habe ich halt keinen technischen Fortschritt bemerkt, vor allem was die Zombie-KI anbelangt.



> Ja, Zombies glitchen noch durch Wände. Ich habs allerdings auch schon erfolgreich Zombies in Häuser eingesperrt. Oft fühlt man sich auch im Haus sicher und irgendwann findet der Zombie eine "Lücke" und kommt rein.


Eingesperrt habe ich noch nicht hinbekommen, höchestens, dass er wieder durch die Wand glitcht und zu mir hin rennt. Dass das aber funktionieren kann, finde ich eine gute Sache. Werde ich demnächst ausprobieren.



> Du solltest Zombies auch nicht mit der Faust bearbeiten.


Das stimmt absolut, aber wenn man in einer Stadt erst Loot sammeln muss, nachdem man gerade gespawnt ist, war das für mich schon frustrierend. Logischerweise findet nicht gerade zu Beginn Rucksack, Waffe und Muniton, was ich ja selber sehr begrüsse. Mit einem Küchenmesser einen Zombie zu bekämpfen, ist halt nicht die beste Option.



> Edit: Passend zum Thema Zombie KI: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Day-Z-PC-255532/News/Status-Report-Zombie-KI-Privat-Server-mieten-1139459/


Ich werde mir gleich den Artikel durchlesen, danke dafür.



MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Im Grunde sind nur mehr Waffen und anderes Zeugs dazu gekommen.


Und genau das, finde ich ja sehr positiv.



> Bugs sollten noch bestehen nach wie vor. Ändern wird sich das ganze auch nicht anfang 2015.


Dies ist der Punkt, den mich am meistens nervt. Obwohl es keine Bugs sind, die das Spiel komplett unspielbar machen, sind es doch Fehler, die einem den Spielspass mit der Zeit verringern oder gar rauben können.



shadie schrieb:


> Es ist eine Alpha, da kommen erst alle Features rein und dann zum Schluss gibts Bugfixes. Daher ist es nur logisch dass zombies noch durch die Wand laufen.


Ich nehme an, dass du logisch in Bezug auf den Entwicklungsstatus des Spieles meinst. Eine Alpha ist noch eine grobe Frühversion des finalen Spieles, das ist schon klar. Nur sehe ich bezüglich Spielmechanik, Zombie-KI keinen wirklichen Fortschritt gegenüber knapp acht Monaten. Alpha hin oder her, aber die Zombie-KI ist meiner Meinung nach etwas vom wichtigsten, da es vor allem bei einem solchen Survival-Spiel um das Überleben gegen Zombies und Eindecken mit Vorrat/Munition und so weiter geht.



> Positiv finde ich, dass einiges mehr an Loot hinzugekommen ist*  mit dem Satz kam mir nur der Gedanke, eventuell ist Dayz doch nix für dich, selbst vor nem halben jahr habe ich noch mehr als genug Zeugs gefunden, an hunger bin ich nie gestorben.


Entweder hast du mich falsch verstanden oder ich habe mich wohl zu wenig deutlich ausgedrückt. Mit mehr Loot wollte ich nicht die Quantität und Häufigkeit an Loot auf der Karte hervorheben, sondern meinte, dass mir die neuen Objekte, die ins Spiel gefunden haben, gut gefallen. Eben, weil es dadurch mehr Content bietet.



> Und dass Zombies erst nach vielen Schlägen mit der Faust umfallen sollte auch klar sein, das geht mit ner Axt dann auch wesentlich flotter.


Stimmt und das ist auch gut so. Ich nenne mal ein Beispiel, wie es mir gerade passierte. Ich spawne in Elektro am Containerhafen, am einen Zipfel, wo eine Strasse in Richtung Ufer führt und man von den anderen Seiten von Wasser umgeben ist. In Sichtweite befindet sich ein Zombie, der mich nicht bemerkt und ich schleiche mich leise mit gewissem Abstand an ihm vorbei. Soweit so gut, das hat auch so geklappt, wie es klappen sollte. Im einen Haus in nordöstlicher Richtung habe ich etwas zu Essen und Trinken gefunden und habe auf die Strasse geschaut, ob ein Zombie in Sichtweite war. Am anderen Ende der Strasse befand sich ein Zombie, der ziemlich weit weg war. Extra Hintertür genommen und in normalem Gehtempo zum nächsten Haus gelaufen. Plötzlich ertönen Zombiegeräusche und dieses Vieh, das so weit weg war, kam angerannt. Dann bin ich weggerannt, da ich noch ziemlich gar nichts hatte, musste aber nach einer Zeit auch wieder Loot sammeln. Dann habe ich versucht, den Zombie mit den Händen zu erlegen und bin im Kreis um ihn herum gerannt und konnte ihn nach zehn Schlägen erledigen. In der Zwischenzeit habe ich so viel Blut verloren, dass der Bildschirm schon ganz grau geworden ist. Dass ich den Zombie vermutlich mit der falschen Technik bekämpft habe, wird wahrscheinlich der Fall gewesen sein, aber dass er dich auf so grosse Entfernung sieht?


----------



## Zybba (20. Oktober 2014)

AWR4Fi schrieb:


> N[...]Dies ist der Punkt, den mich am meistens nervt. Obwohl es keine Bugs sind, die das Spiel komplett unspielbar machen, sind es doch Fehler, die einem den Spielspass mit der Zeit verringern oder gar rauben können.[...]


Das geht mir auch so.
Oft werden neue Bugs rein gepatcht.
Je nach Schwere lasse ich das Spiel dann auch erst mal liegen und hoffe auf einen Fix.


----------



## mist3r89 (20. Oktober 2014)

Learcor schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> mir kommt vor das immer weniger PCGHXler DayZ zocken, deshalb mal ne Frage:
> Wer zockt eigentlich noch regelmäßig?
> ...


 
Also ich spiele auch ncoh regelmässig Natürlich nach patches immer bissel mehr, und dann flaut es je nachdem ein wenig ab


----------



## drunkn_master (20. Oktober 2014)

Learcor schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> mir kommt vor das immer weniger PCGHXler DayZ zocken, deshalb mal ne Frage:
> Wer zockt eigentlich noch regelmäßig?
> ...


 
Spiele auch noch sehr oft aber nie alleine.
Kommt immer darauf an ob Kumpels mit machen oder nicht. Laufe nur ungern alleine rum bei so vielen Schießwütigen Leuten.

Ich frage mittlerweile garnicht mehr ob die Leute friendly sind oder nicht.
Dafür hatte ich schon zu oft die Schrotladung im Rücken.


----------



## shadie (20. Oktober 2014)

AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Nein, da muss ich dir recht geben. Habe es vor kurzem nach gut halbjähriger Pause wieder mal ca 2h gespielt und habe eine Gesamtspielzeit von knapp 15h. Dass das für ein solches Spiel zu wenig ist, um richtig urteilen zu können, unterschreibe ich auch. Nur habe ich halt keinen technischen Fortschritt bemerkt, vor allem was die Zombie-KI anbelangt.
> 
> 
> Eingesperrt habe ich noch nicht hinbekommen, höchestens, dass er wieder durch die Wand glitcht und zu mir hin rennt. Dass das aber funktionieren kann, finde ich eine gute Sache. Werde ich demnächst ausprobieren.
> ...


 
Ah ok die Sache mit dem Loot habe ich dann fehlinterpretiert.

Bzgl. dem Alphastatus.
Es ist Gang und Gebe, dass man erst alle Feauters reinpatcht.
Z.B. bin ich mir sicher, dass erst Fahrzeuge reinkommen werden und dann irgendwann die Zombies nicht mehr durch Wände rennen.

Erst alle Features rein und dann Bugs ausmerzen, das war schon immer so, früher hat mans nur nie bemerkt da fast niemand die Alpha spielen durfte.
Das ist heutzutage ja etwas ..... ehm... sagen wir mal anders 

Wird schon noch werden wenn die Entwickler nicht grad demnächst die Laune dran verlieren.

Mit 2 Freunden machte es mir sogar vor Monaten schon ordentlich Spaß.
Alleine rühre ich das Spiel nie an.


----------



## Dedde (22. Oktober 2014)

Habe jetzt auch mal wieder nach Monaten gezockt. Performance technisch hat sich leider null getan 
 Trotz angepasster cfg und startparameter habe ich in elektro 18-30 fps. Werde wohl die Städte weiterhin meiden 
Was super ist das man zombies in Häuser einsperren kann. Das ist grade als bambi gold wert.
Gibts den loot respawn schon, wenn ja inwiefern?


----------



## mist3r89 (22. Oktober 2014)

Dedde schrieb:


> Habe jetzt auch mal wieder nach Monaten gezockt. Performance technisch hat sich leider null getan
> Trotz angepasster cfg und startparameter habe ich in elektro 18-30 fps. Werde wohl die Städte weiterhin meiden
> Was super ist das man zombies in Häuser einsperren kann. Das ist grade als bambi gold wert.
> Gibts den loot respawn schon, wenn ja inwiefern?


 
nimm mal die unnötigen cfg änderungen raus und installier das Spiel neu. Es hat sich serh wohl was getan in der Performance. Hatte vor dem 0.48 patch 12 fps in svetlo, jetzt sind es locker mal 40.
In Berenzino auch immer um die 15-20 jetzt eigentlich immer über 30. Natürlich nicht super Werte, aber im Vergleich schon ein Ordentlicher Unterschied


----------



## drunkn_master (22. Oktober 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> nimm mal die unnötigen cfg änderungen raus und installier das Spiel neu. Es hat sich serh wohl was getan in der Performance. Hatte vor dem 0.48 patch 12 fps in svetlo, jetzt sind es locker mal 40.
> In Berenzino auch immer um die 15-20 jetzt eigentlich immer über 30. Natürlich nicht super Werte, aber im Vergleich schon ein Ordentlicher Unterschied


 
Meine Rede.
Habe nach dem Patch auch um die 40 - 45.
Ich habe die Tweaks jedoch noch drin.
Bei mir kommt vor jeder Stadt nur mal ein 2 Sek. langer Hänger (ich nehme mal an da wird die Stadt noch richtig geladen) und dann ist alles super.


----------



## mist3r89 (22. Oktober 2014)

HoermN schrieb:


> Meine Rede.
> Habe nach dem Patch auch um die 40 - 45.
> Ich habe die Tweaks jedoch noch drin.
> Bei mir kommt vor jeder Stadt nur mal ein 2 Sek. langer Hänger (ich nehme mal an da wird die Stadt noch richtig geladen) und dann ist alles super.


 
ja stimmt die Hänger hab ich au  bemerkt in der Nähe von Städten, was halt manchmal  ist, die Texturen laden teilweise extreme spat... aber das kommt sicher auch wieder in Ordnung


----------



## Dedde (22. Oktober 2014)

Also mein Kumpel hat es erst seit 2 tagen. Der rennt auch mit etwa 20fps durch große Städte.


----------



## drunkn_master (22. Oktober 2014)

Dedde schrieb:


> Also mein Kumpel hat es erst seit 2 tagen. Der rennt auch mit etwa 20fps durch große Städte.


 
Wie sieht denn sein System aus?
Kannst du uns diesbezüglich ein paar Infos geben?

Edit:
Guck dir mal Seite 402 und 403 an.

Hab dem cap82 die Links zu den Tweaks geschickt.
Manchmal werden die Tweaks nicht zu 100% übernommen.
Ich musste auch 3 - 5 mal neu einstellen bis sie richtigen übernommen wurde.

cap hat dann auch gemerkt das sein SceneComplexity in der cfg auf 300.000 stand.
Das könnte die FPS Problemchen vielleicht beheben.
Zwar nicht ganz aber jedenfalls angenehmer als mit 15 - 20 FPS zu spielen.


----------



## Dedde (22. Oktober 2014)

Ok ich lese mal durch. Kumpel hat Nen aktuellen i5 + gtx 770. Bei mir ist kein Komponent ausgelastet. In Städten ist graka bei höchstens 30% Auslastung und taktet einige hundert mhz runter...


----------



## lol2k (22. Oktober 2014)

Neue Updates - sowohl für die stable-, als auch experimental-Version!

*experimental build* [unofficial]

Here comes the list with new features:
  Confirmed:


Tomatoe seeds  imgur: the simple image sharer
plant seed progress Planting Tomato Seedds - Imgur
Finished tomatoe plants: http://i.imgur.com/zJuhWEK.jpg
You now have slots where you can plant tomatoes in http://i.imgur.com/bQ4X5wa.jpg
You can now plant tomatoe-seeds and watch them growing Tomato Gardening 101 - Step by Step Instructions - Imgur
Tomatoe planting comes with many new messages Tomato Gardening 101 - Step by Step Instructions - Imgur
You Get 13 tomatoes from one tomatoe-plant. Confirmed by community members
you can only plant tomatos in the greenhouse. Confimed by dev that there will be more plants in the future.
Heatpacks have been returned http://i.imgur.com/J1Qjb9T.jpg
"My feet are sore" message imgur: the simple image sharer
"My feet hurt" message  imgur: the simple image sharer
Running without shoes will cause you to take damage and it takes surface into account. Confirmed by dev
Displays following messages if running without shoes or if they are ruined: My feet hurt http://i.imgur.com/6srojQ4.jpg 
You can repair shoes with duct tape. But they will not get fully recovered. Just in little steps. http://i.imgur.com/pju7Xx8.jpg
New colours for the fire-fighter helmet imgur: the simple image sharer
pink Derringer confirmed by dev https://twitter.com/ctorchia/status/524931755720339456
time of year the servers set to in this iteration should be the september. Confirmed by dev
  Unconfirmed:


You need more hits with you fists to open a door
zombies damaging and ruining clothes faster
if you try to repair certain things with duct tape, they will only go from badly damaged to damaged and not any further.
  Bugs:


There are still client crashes. Confirmed by community members.
  [ Shoes get ruined too fast [ Maybe a bug, pending dev confirmation]]


zombies are invisible in some situations. Confirmed by community members
loot respawn is still broken. Confirmed by community members
constant restarts. Confirmed by community
  Gamefiles:
  -A Derringer  found in gamefiles in some variations New items from game files - Imgur
  -[PF] Improvised hat found in gamefiles New items from game files - Imgur
  -[PF] Cassette found in gamefiles New items from game files - Imgur
  -[PF] Tanned leather found in gamefiles New items from game files - Imgur




Hier noch eine Schritt-für-Schritt-Anleitung in welcher Abfolge Tomaten anzubauen sind:
Tomato Gardening 101 - Step by Step Instructions - Imgur


----------



## Sneeedlewoods (23. Oktober 2014)

Zocke auch regelmäßig , könnt mir ja ne pm mit eurem Steam Namen schicken damit man bald im Team Plündern kann...


----------



## X2theZ (23. Oktober 2014)

die entwickler haben doch nur noch tomaten auf den augen


----------



## drunkn_master (23. Oktober 2014)

Das geht ja ziemlich flott mit den Update mittlerweile.

Gute Sache.


----------



## lol2k (23. Oktober 2014)

Sneeedlewoods schrieb:


> Zocke auch regelmäßig , könnt mir ja ne pm mit eurem Steam Namen schicken damit man bald im Team Plündern kann...


 
Wir haben auch eine DayZ Steam Gruppe - da sollten viele Spieler aus dem PCGH Forum gelistet sein! Somit musst du dir nicht die Mühe machen jeden einzeln zu deiner Liste hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (23. Oktober 2014)

Sneeedlewoods schrieb:


> ...



"Sneeedlewoods"  Bester Nickname ever


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (29. Oktober 2014)

Heute zum ersten Mal nach dem Umzug auf Windows 8.1 Pro (64bit) wieder Dayz von Steam geladen + gezockt, nach 10 Minuten die Meldung, ihr Speicherplatz ist zuwenig ...!
WTF , geguckt, Dayz hat nur 1,9 Gb gebraucht, es waren noch über 4,8 Gb frei.Hatte das von euch mal jemand ? 
Auf W7 (64bit) nie erlebt.
Könnte es mit dem letzten dicken Update zu tun haben ? Hatte mein ganzes gesammeltes Zeug noch von vor einigen Wochen...


----------



## ryzen1 (29. Oktober 2014)

Habe jetzt seit gut 3 oder 4 Monaten nicht mehr gespielt und bin nicht mehr auf dem Laufenden.
Gibts Infos bezüglich Vehikel?


----------



## lol2k (29. Oktober 2014)

ThomasGoe69 schrieb:


> Heute zum ersten Mal nach dem Umzug auf Windows 8.1 Pro (64bit) wieder Dayz von Steam geladen + gezockt, nach 10 Minuten die Meldung, ihr Speicherplatz ist zuwenig ...!


 
Hast du nach deinem "Umzug" die Parameter in den Steameinstellungen neu definiert?
Bspw.


> *-maxMem= 256-*2047mb*
> _256mb is hard-coded minimum; 2047mb is hard-coded maximum (May change with a 64-bit version)_
> *-maxVRAM= 128-*2047mb+* _128mb is hard-coded minimum;_ *2047mb is soft-coded maximum, any value over 2GB may help or hurt performance or "result into unforseen consequences!"*


Ansonsten die Spieldateien von Steam überprüfen und notfalls reparieren lassen.




ryzen1 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt seit gut 3 oder 4 Monaten nicht mehr gespielt und bin nicht mehr auf dem Laufenden.
> Gibts Infos bezüglich Vehikel?



Das Team arbeitet gerade an der Version 0.50 die viele Neuerungen mit sich bringt.
Fahrzeuge sind nicht implementiert worden.


----------



## mist3r89 (30. Oktober 2014)

Vehikel warden wohl gerade von den Grafikern schön gemacht, dürfte also nur noch um Wochen handeln...

Bzgl. Problem von Thomas, ne funzt soweit. Gestern nach dem wöchentlichen Arbeiten etwas problem gehabt, aber nach dem 800MB Update problemlos und ohne irgendwelche gravierende bugs stundenlang spielen können


----------



## lol2k (31. Oktober 2014)

Der Loot-Gott hat es heute Nacht sehr gut mit uns gemeint - fühlte sich an wie Weihnachten. 
Südlich von Vybor, auf der military base, sahen alle Barracken so prall gefüllt aus wie auf den nachfolgenden Screenshots:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fazit zum _experimental build_: Macht einen sehr stabilen Eindruck und bringt zahlreiche Verbesserungen mit sich. Der 0.50 Patch wird vermutlich kommende Woche "stable" gehen. Man merkt regelrecht wie die Entwickler diese frühe Fassung des Spiels um zahreiche weitere Mechaniken und Items sinnvoll erweitern. 

Und auch die kommenden Pläne (bspw. die individuellen Veränderungsmöglichkeiten des Inventars; siehe Screenshot) lassen durchblicken, dass die Devs durchaus wichtige Anpassungen vornehmen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weitere Infos in der Quelle:
*http://dayz.com/blog/status-report-week-of-27-oct-14


*DayZ Movie Trailer: The Cannibals
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WsSGFMks4jg


----------



## drunkn_master (31. Oktober 2014)

lol2k schrieb:


> Der Loot-Gott hat es heute Nacht sehr gut mit uns gemeint - fühlte sich an wie Weihnachten.
> Südlich von Vybor, auf der military base, sahen alle Barracken so prall gefüllt aus wie auf den nachfolgenden Screenshots:
> 
> 
> ...


 
Die Screenshots sind das Schönste was ich je gesehen habe


----------



## lol2k (31. Oktober 2014)

HoermN schrieb:


> Die Screenshots sind das Schönste was ich je gesehen habe



Ja, ich musste in dem Moment einfach die Screenshots anfertigen. Wer weiß ob man sowas jemals wieder zu Gesicht bekommt! 


Sehr hilfreiches Video, ich lass das mal hier. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4KbX0yxCnE


----------



## efdev (31. Oktober 2014)

vielen dank an lol2k dafür das du uns immer auf dem laufenden hältst .


----------



## MfDoom (1. November 2014)

der ominöse speedhack


----------



## lol2k (2. November 2014)

Alle neuen Items des 0.50 Patch in einem Video zusammengefasst:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFFJwj8ddKE


Außerdem: "The four seasons of Gorka"


----------



## drunkn_master (5. November 2014)

Werden gerade die 0.50 Patches draufgespielt oder warum ist der Serverbrowser komplett leer?


----------



## Learcor (5. November 2014)

Scheint so


----------



## bath92 (5. November 2014)

Und schon jemand mit 0.50 am spielen?


----------



## drunkn_master (6. November 2014)

bath92 schrieb:


> Und schon jemand mit 0.50 am spielen?


 
Jupp ich hab gestern mal 5 Stunden im Spiel verbracht.

Das erste was mir auffiel sind die neuen Character Animationen.
Das Sprinten sieht nicht mehr so aus als hätte der Character nen Stock im Hintern.

Es gibt haufenweise neue Items.
Ich habe bis jetzt folgende gefunden:

- Schweißermaske



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Ledersack

- Drybag 
(sieht etwa so aus in verschiedenen Grüntönen -> EDIT: Gibt wohl doch in anderen Farben, hab mal das Bild geändert)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hat 28 Slots. Das sind etwa 2 weniger als das Hunting Backpack

- Eine Weste mit einem integrierten Rucksack (Man kann das Smersh Backpack an die Smersh Vest ranpacken)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




- Sledgehammer 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Damit reichen 2 Schläge für einen Z

- Ein paar neue Medikamente (sicherlich fürs später geplante Gesundheitssystem)



EDIT:
Mir ist übrigens aufgefallen, dass man in den Militäranlagen wirklich kaum noch was an Schießeisen und Munition findet.
Bevor das Lager in Balota entfernt wurde, habe ich dort mindestens 4 AK's und haufenweise Munition gefunden.
Jetzt ist es wirklich nur noch eine Sache von Glück so etwas zu finden.
Ganz angenehm, da nicht jeder binnen einer Stunde komplett bewaffnet durch die Gegend rennt.

Kleiner Tipp:
Durchsucht immer die Feuerwehr Gebäude. 
Da gibt es teils besseres Zeug als in Militärlagern.
Pistolen, Gorka Jacken, Hunter Pants, Cargo Pants, 2x Firefighter Axe und Medpacks etc.etc.etc.

Habe meine ganzen Militärklamotten außerhalb jeglicher Militärbasen gefunden.



EDIT:
Kurz vor dem Schlafengehen doch noch etwas gefunden was sehr interessant war.
War gerade mit 3 Leuten unterwegs beim großen Airfield.
Und siehe da. Alle Jails, Barracken und Hangar siehe Anhang


----------



## bath92 (8. November 2014)

Hab jetzt auch schon paar Stunden mit 0.50 verbracht. 
Finde die Server sind etwas stabiler.

Hat jemand schon die Smersh Vest gefunden? Wenn ja, wo ist die zu finden?

Edit: Am besten immer zwei Kleidungsvarianten mitnehmen. Einmal Gorka für Regen und einmal was "leichtes" um nicht an Überhitzung zu sterben.


----------



## Learcor (9. November 2014)

Hey Leute,

hab heute mitn nem Kumpel DayZ gezockt und sind dabei auf etwas seltsame gestoßen. 
Wir waren am NWA unterwegs und verließen dieses dann Richtung Südwesten (Vybor). Vor der Stadt sah ich dann plötzlich eine Rauchwolke aufsteigen. Wir haben uns dann langsam vorgetastet und fanden 2 kleine Militärzelte die inzwischen ein paar Bäumen standen. Wir haben uns dann erstmal auf die Lauer gelegt. Keine 5 min später explodierte dann wieder etwas und das ganz in unserer Nähe. Wir waren eigentlich mitten im Nirgendwo, weshalb es mich jetzt schon wundern würde was da explodierte und was die 2 Zelte  da machen. 
Wisst ihr etwas mehr darüber?


Hier noch ein Beweisfoto, leider ohne Explosion


----------



## lol2k (9. November 2014)

Learcor schrieb:


> Wir waren eigentlich mitten im Nirgendwo, weshalb es mich jetzt schon wundern würde was da explodierte und was die 2 Zelte  da machen.
> Wisst ihr etwas mehr darüber?



Die Zelte sind tatsächlich zwischen Vybor und dem NWA zu verorten. In der Arma 2 DayZ-Mod sahen die Zelte, die Spieler aufbauen konnten, genau so aus. Also kein Vergleich zu den heutigen Zelten der DayZ Standalone. Somit sind die Zelte, die auf den Screenshots zu sehen sind, nichts weiter als eine Fassade der Spielewelt.

Die Explosion könnte mehrere Ursachen gehabt haben. Am wahrscheinlichsten ist jedoch, dass ein oder mehrere Spieler südlich von euch (Koordinaten 036/063) die Tankstelle in die Luft gejagt haben. Leider sind die Sounds noch immer verbuggt, sodass man eventuell abgegebene Schüsse nicht hören konnte. Zumal die Tankstelle "mehrmals hintereinander explodiert". 




bath92 schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon die Smersh Vest gefunden? Wenn ja, wo ist die zu finden?



Spawnpunkte sind Heli Crash Sides. (Quelle)


*Nachtrag:

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mWIE53QgyzE


----------



## bath92 (9. November 2014)

Die "Fixed Helicopter Crash Sites" gibt's doch im Moment leider nicht?!


----------



## lol2k (9. November 2014)

bath92 schrieb:


> Die "Fixed Helicopter Crash Sites" gibt's doch im Moment leider nicht?!


 
Korrekt, die sind momentan deaktiviert.
Versuch es mal hier mit, vielleicht hast du so mehr Erfolg bei der Suche nach der Smersh Vest. Scheint laut Reddit-Usern extrem rar zu sein.



> The Russian choppers are the only spawn for the SMERSH and (like the  spawning police cars) have weird placement, so tend to look like rocks  as they're embedded in the ground.


----------



## bath92 (9. November 2014)

Alles klar, danke für die Info.


----------



## MfDoom (10. November 2014)

Ich habe einen elektrischen Viehtreiber gefunden, leider hält die Batterie nicht sehr lange. Streckt Zombies aber sofort nieder, an Menschen habe ich es noch nicht testen können.


----------



## drunkn_master (10. November 2014)

Learcor schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> hab heute mitn nem Kumpel DayZ gezockt und sind dabei auf etwas seltsame gestoßen.
> Wir waren am NWA unterwegs und verließen dieses dann Richtung Südwesten (Vybor). Vor der Stadt sah ich dann plötzlich eine Rauchwolke aufsteigen. Wir haben uns dann langsam vorgetastet und fanden 2 kleine Militärzelte die inzwischen ein paar Bäumen standen. Wir haben uns dann erstmal auf die Lauer gelegt. Keine 5 min später explodierte dann wieder etwas und das ganz in unserer Nähe. Wir waren eigentlich mitten im Nirgendwo, weshalb es mich jetzt schon wundern würde was da explodierte und was die 2 Zelte  da machen.
> ...


 
Gabs nicht auch mal den Bug das eine Tankstelle mehrmals hochgeht wenn Spieler spawnen? 
Hatte sei einen Fall mal in Elektro. Im Zentrum haben sich nach mehreren Explosionen der Tankstelle die Spieler versammelt und darüber gefeiert.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (11. November 2014)

HoermN schrieb:


> Gabs nicht auch mal den Bug das eine Tankstelle mehrmals hochgeht wenn Spieler spawnen?
> Hatte sei einen Fall mal in Elektro. Im Zentrum haben sich nach mehreren Explosionen der Tankstelle die Spieler versammelt und darüber gefeiert.



Das gibt's immer noch. Wenn jemand die Tankstelle in die Luft jagt und ein Spieler im Umkreis von 1 KM kommt, fliegt sie erneut in die Luft. 

Aber das ist ja harmlos...

Ein besonders gravierender Bug ist der instant Death durch ruinierte Kleidung - wenn man Pech hat, kann es passieren, das ganz plötzlich die Schuhe ruiniert sind (und zugleich die Hose auch) und infolgedessen der Char stirbt.

Sowas passeiert so weit ich weiß gerne mal in der Feuerwehr, wenn man die Treppe hochgeht oder auch im Prison. Evtl. hat es was damit zu tun, dass man vorher nass geworden ist und Schuhe/Hosen durch den "wet"-Status ruiniert werden, aber das bin ich mir nicht sicher.

Auf jeden Fall sollte schnell ein Hotfix her, damit wenigstens die Brunnen wieder funktionieren...aber ich fürchte, das passiert erst mit dem 0.51 Patch (in 2-3 Monaten )


----------



## drunkn_master (11. November 2014)

Nightlight schrieb:


> Das gibt's immer noch. Wenn jemand die Tankstelle in die Luft jagt und ein Spieler im Umkreis von 1 KM kommt, fliegt sie erneut in die Luft.
> 
> Aber das ist ja harmlos...
> 
> ...


 
Au ja.

Bin mal am Airfield gestorben.
Warum?

Weil ich mir beim die Treppe runterlaufen das Bein gebrochen habe und von 2 Zombies verkloppt wurde


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (11. November 2014)

Habe das Game seit locker Juli deinstalliert. Warum? Wegen den Cheatern. -.-

Gibt es da immer noch so viele in DayZ?


----------



## Gast1668381003 (11. November 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Habe das Game seit locker Juli deinstalliert. Warum? Wegen den Cheatern. -.-
> 
> Gibt es da immer noch so viele in DayZ?



Insgesamt 7 Spieler auf's Server - ich laufe in sicherer Entfernung vom NWA-Zeltlager auf einem Feld entlang in Richtung Vybor - da schiesst mir einer in den Rücken. Ich schmeiße meinen Char hinter einen Strohballen, der Spieler kommt schießend auf mich zugelaufen und mein Char ist tot. 
 Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass er genau _da_ entlangläuft, ist durchaus gegeben, würde ich in diesem Fall aber ausschließen, denn das hätte ich auf freiem Feld gesehen.
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass er an _der_ Posi auf einem Server mit 7 Spielern campt, ist absolut auszuschließen.

Hat sich mit 99 %iger Sicherheit hinter mich teleportiert. Mein Loot war ihm auch egal, sonst hätte er nicht wild drauflosgeballert.

Insofern: ja, es gibt immer noch so viele und es werden auch immer mehr. Und neue Bugs und Glitches sind auch hinzugekommen, von daher lohnt sich die Installation momentan eher nicht...

Frag am besten in frühestens einem Jahr nochmal nach


----------



## Zybba (12. November 2014)

Nightlight schrieb:


> [...]Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass er an _der_ Posi auf einem Server mit 7 Spielern campt, ist absolut auszuschließen.[...]


Sowas dachte ich auch schon.
Habe dann auf einem Server mit fünf Spielern zwei gefunden...

Ich hatte bisher Glück mit Cheatern.
Evtl. einer hat mich getötet.
Aber da bin ich nicht sicher, ob es einer war.


----------



## pad77 (13. November 2014)

also ich muss sagen wenn man nicht gerade viel pech mit cheatern hat, ist es immernoch spielenswert! 

DayZ Standalone - Der Wahnsinn hat eine Heimat #Cherno - YouTube


----------



## shadie (14. November 2014)

Ich Spiele seit vergangener Woche wieder mitm Kumpel.

Wir haben ich meine 4mal von 19-24 Uhr gezockt und einmal ne lange Session am Freitag von 19-ehmmm 5 Uhr Morgens 

Wir haben nicht einen Cheater gesehen.
Wir sind nicht durch kaputte Kleidung gestorben (obwohl ich depp bei Overheating mit Schuhen Baden gegangen bin und die dann hin waren (für etwas 10 Minuten bis ich neue gefunden habe)

Wir sind nur einmal gestorben weil wir beim in ein Haus reingehen erschossen wurden.
Die Vorwarnung, wir sollen uns ergeben, war leider viel zu leise, haben wir nicht mitbekommen -.-

Seit dem laufen wir mit Mosin + geilem Scope + AKS mit ca. 300 Schuss durch die Gegend 
Waren auch regelmäßig aufm Airfield, der Server war dabei immer mit ca. 18-30 Leuten ausgelastet.


Ich kann mich aktuell nicht beklagen, durch Bugs oder Cheater bin ich noch nicht gestorben.

Nur einmal hinterrücks erschossen worden.


----------



## lol2k (14. November 2014)

Der Status-Bericht dieser Woche enthält einige interessante Punkte. Insbesondere die Integration des ersten Fahrzeugs scheint gute Fortschritte zu machen.



new security related hotfixes, as well as pushing BattlEye’s upcoming changes


we’ve added MP-133 with pistol grips and fixed walkie talkies.


We also added one more way to gather meat. (Kannibalismus!)


We are also revisiting the way how the suicide was supposed to be  working and if everything goes fine it will be seamlessly integrated  into the gameplay at the end.


are closing in on finishing the prison complex


Vehicle implementation is still flagged with the highest priority.  There are of course some issues down the road which needs to be tackled  to some extent so it can be considered ready to go for public testing.  We advanced a bit as we were passed the vehicle physics parameters in  configuration to set up car behavior correctly which is not an easy task  and can take countless hours of tweaking and balancing to get the  feeling right and believable. For example we already had iteration where  our beloved “V3S” was acting like a boat or was falling on its sides  while steering.
Art:
• High fidelity V3S instrument panel  ​Animation:
• Vehicle animations ​Design:
• Configs and scripts for new items (V3S Praga, MP-133 with pistol grips)
• Vehicles ​Programming:
• Vehicle settings for physical simulations 
​
The Steyr AUG model is done and we will soon send it for animations,  cfg, and sounds. I am optimistic that it can be in for next stable  release but its worth saying that it will be the base version only. We  are looking into swapping barrels to convert from the standard AUG to an  HBAR version.


The military tent is also finished. I expect it will be found in next stable release.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (15. November 2014)

Würden die mal von BattleMüll auf VAC umsteigen, hätten sie auf jeden Fall schon viel geschafft!


----------



## MfDoom (15. November 2014)

Hab nen pinken Derringer gefunden 
Jetzt bräuchte man noch die Möglichkeit den irgendwo am Körper zu verstecken


----------



## lol2k (15. November 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Würden die mal von BattleMüll auf VAC umsteigen, hätten sie auf jeden Fall schon viel geschafft!


 
"On experimental branch this week we’ve pushed out several new security  related hotfixes, as well as pushing BattlEye’s upcoming changes. *As  always with security, working in tandem with our external partners  (BattlEye and VAC)* as well as observing exploits and behavior on  experimental and stable branch servers allow us to iterate, and address  via experimental > stable branch update paths"


----------



## drunkn_master (15. November 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Würden die mal von BattleMüll auf VAC umsteigen, hätten sie auf jeden Fall schon viel geschafft!




VAC ist nicht besser was Cheatschutzangeht.
Ich tendiere zu Punkbuster.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (15. November 2014)

drunkn_master schrieb:


> VAC ist nicht besser was Cheatschutzangeht.
> Ich tendiere zu Punkbuster.



Bitte, was? VAC ist um Welten besser. PunkBuster gleicht nur Cheats aus deren Datenbank ab und bannt, wenn es eine Übereinstimmung gibt. Codest dir einen Private Hack und hast 0% Ban-Chance. BattlEye macht im Prinzip das selbe. VAC untersucht, was der Cheat genau macht. Jedoch kann VAC auch umgangen werden, da VAC erstmal die Signatur vom Cheat untersucht.


----------



## lol2k (15. November 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz7LwFEEgbU





*Edit:*

Hier die neuen Ghillie Suits! 

http://i.imgur.com/N7Kh7Z2.jpg


Erkannt? Falls nicht, schaue hier!


----------



## mist3r89 (17. November 2014)

jo das mit den Cheatern ist momentan ein wenig ein Problem.
Hab auch 2x ne Kugel abbekommen von nem spieler der durch eine geschlossene Prison eingangstür rein flog und wild schuss... anch 3 vollen Magazinen Makarovs, hat er mich dann auch erwischt... er hat aber nicht mal geblutet


----------



## cap82 (17. November 2014)

lol2k schrieb:


> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz7LwFEEgbU">YouTube Link</a>
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...



Sind die screens mit ultra settings gemacht? Da kann man ja noch ein bisschen tweaken. Ansonsten sehr cool, der hintere sieht mir nach diesem half ragged ghillie aus, den man aus der overwatch mod kennt.


----------



## mist3r89 (17. November 2014)

lol2k schrieb:


> *Edit:*
> 
> Hier die neuen Ghillie Suits!
> 
> ...


was sind das den für suits? hab noch gar nix davon gelesen, aber cool


----------



## cap82 (17. November 2014)

Das sind die Tarnanzüge, die beim Militär von Scharfschützen getragen werden.
Ich kann mich noch gut an die Anfangszeiten der Ur-Mod erinnern, da war es wie Weihnachten, wenn man mal einen gefunden hatte. Dazu noch die DMR, und du warst der Gott auf dem Server...


----------



## mist3r89 (17. November 2014)

ah hab paar videos von der Mod gesehen... Wünsch mir seit dem Anfang das die auf in der Standalone kommen!

 Schätze noch nur in der Experimetnal zu finden... *will haben*


----------



## cap82 (17. November 2014)

Wenn überhaupt..
Die Waffe auf dem Screen ist ja ne AUG, und die ist gerade erst fertig geworden.


----------



## lol2k (17. November 2014)

Ich weiß - man kann die Ankündigung neuer Patchinhalte auch zu sehr hypen, aber auf diese Mechanik freue ich mich ausgesprochen:
https://twitter.com/Dayz_TV/status/534354587902550016/photo/1

Anhand der Arma 3-Engine kann man sich bereits eine Vorstellung davon machen, wie der Nebel künftig ingame aussehen könnte:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77Ab5YpwIFE 


Auch die Schneeanimationen, wie hier bei Arma 3 zu sehen, würden Chernarus Plus nochmals einen anderen Look verpassen:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eoLZogUs4No


Dynamische Wetterverhältnisse, Jahreszeiten - das Projekt entwickelt sich m.M.n. genau in die richtige Richtung!


----------



## Shicehaufen (18. November 2014)

War jetzt auch mal wieder unterwegs. Was bitte stimmt mit den Brunnen nicht? Kann weder trinken noch ne Wasserflasche auffüllen.
Edit: war auf so nem persistent Server mal drauf. Da lagen in dem Baracken zig AKs rum aber nirgendwo ein Magazin. Wo gibt's die denn jetzt?


----------



## Sneeedlewoods (18. November 2014)

Brunnen sind verbuggt...
Musst dir nen Fluss/See suchen...
Sind ziemlich selten geworden die Magazine , Versuch dein Glück mal beim Nord West Airfield...
Oder in der Wald Military Base Nordöstlich vom Balota Airfield


----------



## lol2k (19. November 2014)

"Wookie"-Update auf den Experimental-Servern:


"Wookie-Material": Netting + Burlap sack



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Improvised Ghillie Suit (chest)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Improvised Ghillie Suit (chest + hood)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Improvised Ghillie Suit (spray painted "green")



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Improvised Ghillie Suit (hood)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Improvised Camo for rifles



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle


----------



## cap82 (19. November 2014)

Whoa wie geil ist das denn!


----------



## riotmilch (20. November 2014)

Sorry für OT
Hab atm nen 965BE @3,8GHz laufen.
Und dazu ne 7950.
Nun habe ich zum Geburtstag bissel Geld bekommen und bin am Überlegen mir ne neue CPU + entsprechendes Board zu gönnen.
Hat hier jemand evtl von meiner jetzigen CPU aufgerüstet und nen großen Sprung in DayZ gemerkt. 
Ich spiele auch noch viele andere Sachen, aber gerade in DayZ stören mich die FPS vor allem in den Städten und die Drops zwischendurch. 
Mir ist klar dass das Spiel noch Alpha ist usw, aber wie gesagt. Der AMD sollte langsam in Rente gehen und da wäre es von Vorteil, wenn DayZ mit der neuen CPU gut harmonieren würde.


----------



## bath92 (20. November 2014)

Dayz ist leider nicht auf mehrere physikalische/virtuelle Kerne optimiert. Da hilft also nur ein noch höherer Takt. Wenn du dir eine neue CPU zulegen willst solltest du zu einem i5 4690k oder gleich zum i7 4790k greifen und entsprechend übertakten. Aber selbst mit dem i7 wirst du im Moment in den Städten FPS-Drops haben, da kannst du als Nutzer im Moment nix gegen machen.

Edit: Nur wegen Dayz würde ich im Moment nicht aufrüsten. Könntest noch auf die nächste CPU-Generation von Intel (2015) warten dann hättest du auch gleich DDR4 mit an Board.


----------



## drunkn_master (20. November 2014)

bath92 schrieb:


> Dayz ist leider nicht auf mehrere physikalische/virtuelle Kerne optimiert. Da hilft also nur ein noch höherer Takt. Wenn du dir eine neue CPU zulegen willst solltest du zu einem i5 4690k oder gleich zum i7 4790k greifen und entsprechend übertakten. Aber selbst mit dem i7 wirst du im Moment in den Städten FPS-Drops haben, da kannst du als Nutzer im Moment nix gegen machen.
> 
> Edit: Nur wegen Dayz würde ich im Moment nicht aufrüsten. Könntest noch auf die nächste CPU-Generation von Intel (2015) warten dann hättest du auch gleich DDR4 mit an Board.


 
Kann dem nur zustimmen.
DayZ wird in nächster Zeit auch mit besserer Hardware nicht besser laufen.
Warte es lieber ab und spar dein Geld für die nächste Generation.


----------



## riotmilch (20. November 2014)

Wäre ja nicht nur wegen dayZ, das spiele ich atm halt nur relativ oft.
Ich war ja am Überlegen mir evtl gebraucht nen fx8320 + Board zu holen. Leider unterstützt mein Board die CPU nicht. 
Ich weiß, die sind verschrien, aber für die Leistung recht günstig.


----------



## MfDoom (20. November 2014)

man spürt schon einen deutlichen Unterschied von einem FX6300@ 4ghz zu einem I7 4790k


----------



## efdev (20. November 2014)

riotmilch schrieb:


> Wäre ja nicht nur wegen dayZ, das spiele ich atm halt nur relativ oft.
> Ich war ja am Überlegen mir evtl gebraucht nen fx8320 + Board zu holen. Leider unterstützt mein Board die CPU nicht.
> Ich weiß, die sind verschrien, aber für die Leistung recht günstig.



auf den FX wechseln wird in dayz keinen besonders großen sprung bringen.

hast du auch die NorthBridge an der CPU übertaktet ? ich meine mich zu erinnern das dies einen guten boost gibt.

@T
kann mir jemand sagen ob es sich lohnt mal wieder reinzuschauen ? hab seit gut 4 monaten nicht mehr gespielt.


----------



## mist3r89 (20. November 2014)

Auf jedem Fall, das Survival tritt immer mehr im Vordergrund, Temperatur Schwankungen, Wetter einfluss, Loot Verteilung, Zombie KI, eigenltich alles hat sich verbessert.
 Es wird immer spannender und besser für meinen Geschmack

 Mit den Neuerungen im 51. und die Autos die Ende Jahr kommen sollen, einfach schon ein Super Fortschritt


----------



## riotmilch (20. November 2014)

Ich hatte die NB um den kleinsten Wert angehoben, was bei meinem Board möglich ist und der Rechner fuhr nicht mehr richtig hoch.
Ich bin ja froh dass er wenigstens mit den 3,8GHz läuft. 
Sehe ich das richtig, dass Skylake dann die neuen Intel CPUs werden?

@T
Ich finde auch, dass sich das Spiel wieder lohnt.
Wir sind meist zu dritt und das macht schon Spaß. 
Das einzige was mir nicht zusagt, ist das Setting. Ich mag diesen sowjetischen Stil nicht sonderlich.


----------



## Shicehaufen (20. November 2014)

@T sieh zu das du auf nen regenserver gehst um dir Wasser aus der Luft zu schnappen. Da die Brunnen und Wasserlöcher verbugt sind kannst aus denen weder trinken noch die Flasche füllen.


----------



## riotmilch (20. November 2014)

Ich konnte bis jetzt an jedem Tümpel trinken und Flaschen auffüllen.


----------



## Shicehaufen (20. November 2014)

riotmilch schrieb:


> Ich konnte bis jetzt an jedem Tümpel trinken und Flaschen auffüllen.



Ich nicht. Mir ist beim ins Wasser gehen auch mein Rucksack und das Gewehr Weg gebugt. Ich hab da kein Actionmenü. 

Mal was anderes. Wo kann man denn jetzt ammoboxen finden? Weder im Zeltlager, Baracken noch prisons hab ich welche gesehen.


----------



## mist3r89 (20. November 2014)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Ich nicht. Mir ist beim ins Wasser gehen auch mein Rucksack und das Gewehr Weg gebugt. Ich hab da kein Actionmenü.
> 
> Mal was anderes. Wo kann man denn jetzt ammoboxen finden? Weder im Zeltlager, Baracken noch prisons hab ich welche gesehen.



Die Brunnen sind verbugged in der 0.50, in der 0.51 funnktionieren die wieder.

 DDu kannst dich unbesorgt im Wasser legen, solange du an der Küste bleibst... Durch das Wasser laufen oder hinlegen wird zum Lotto was Waffen und Rucksäcke betrifft...
 Die sind auch nicht weg, man braucht nur in die Ego wechseln, und im Seeboden zu suchen, da liegt as Zeug auch. bisher konnte ich es auch immer wieder holen.)


----------



## bath92 (20. November 2014)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Ich nicht. Mir ist beim ins Wasser gehen auch mein Rucksack und das Gewehr Weg gebugt. Ich hab da kein Actionmenü.
> 
> Mal was anderes. Wo kann man denn jetzt ammoboxen finden? Weder im Zeltlager, Baracken noch prisons hab ich welche gesehen.



Versuchs mal an den Heli-Crashsides. 

Tipp: Nicht benötigte Muni nicht aus der original Verpackung entpacken. Dann kann die Muni auch nicht kaputt gehen.


----------



## mist3r89 (20. November 2014)

bath92 schrieb:


> Versuchs mal an den Heli-Crashsides.
> 
> Tipp: Nicht benötigte Muni nicht aus der original Verpackung entpacken. Dann kann die Muni auch nicht kaputt gehen.



Sie kann sher wohl kaput gehen. Wurde angeschossen, die Veste war ruined danach die Verpackung der Ammo auch ruined und die munition darin auch ruined, aussortieren gab etwa 4/20 noch in benutzbar. Die Munition die in keine Verpackung war wurde komplett geschrottet... also bietet zwar die Schachtel sicher Schutz, aber ist nicht so, dass die überhaupt nid kapputt geht


----------



## bath92 (20. November 2014)

Ok, sry für die Fehlinformation. Ging aber vor kurzem noch.
Am besten einfach nich anschießen lassen.


----------



## Robonator (20. November 2014)

Ka obs hier schon jemand gepostet hat aber um 18Uhr gibt es 





> Experience zombie filled Chernarus from a brand new perspective!


Hier: https://store.bistudio.com/


----------



## riotmilch (20. November 2014)

Seite ist überlastet ^^


----------



## bath92 (20. November 2014)

Am Preis von Dayz hat sich aber nicht's geändert. Dürfen sie ja gar nicht billiger als 23.99€ anbieten.
Da gab's für Steam schon richtig Ärger von Bohemia, weil's für kurze Zeit im Sale/WE-Deal war.


----------



## mMn (20. November 2014)

Mehr gibt es wohl nicht zu "New Chernarus Perspective" als das: https://store.bistudio.com/minidayz


----------



## Robonator (20. November 2014)

Hab das nu schon 3x geclaimed und kanns immer noch nich zocken


----------



## Shicehaufen (20. November 2014)

bath92 schrieb:


> Versuchs mal an den Heli-Crashsides.   Tipp: Nicht benötigte Muni nicht aus der original Verpackung entpacken. Dann kann die Muni auch nicht kaputt gehen.




Gibt's denn Crash Sites überhaupt schon in der stable? Hab immernoch keine gesehen.


----------



## bath92 (21. November 2014)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Gibt's denn Crash Sites überhaupt schon in der stable? Hab immernoch keine gesehen.



Jap, glaub aber nur drei pro Server.


----------



## mist3r89 (21. November 2014)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Gibt's denn Crash Sites überhaupt schon in der stable? Hab immernoch keine gesehen.



es gibt sie, aber die Grafik ist verbugged, soll heissen, das loot spawnt die Helikopter sind aber unsichtbar^^ viel spass beim suchen


----------



## lol2k (21. November 2014)

Falls sich ein User fragen sollte, warum ich das hier poste - um so mehr Spieler davon wissen, um so schneller verbreitet sich die Methode. Und demzufolge müssen die Devs entsprechend darauf reagieren. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJaeaE-2TpY


----------



## mist3r89 (21. November 2014)

lol2k schrieb:


> Falls sich ein User fragen sollte, warum ich das hier poste - um so mehr Spieler davon wissen, um so schneller verbreitet sich die Methode. Und demzufolge müssen die Devs entsprechend darauf reagieren.



Wurde gefixt und wird mit dem nächsten Patch nciht mehr funktionieren.


----------



## cap82 (21. November 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Wurde gefixt und wird mit dem nächsten Patch nciht mehr funktionieren.



Also wurde es auch noch nicht gefixt...


----------



## mist3r89 (21. November 2014)

cap82 schrieb:


> Also wurde es auch noch nicht gefixt...



Doch es wurde intern gefixt aber noch nicht veröffentlicht.

 Das du die Sterne am Himmel siehst heist auch nicht das der Stern noch da ist wo du ihn siehst.


----------



## lol2k (21. November 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Wurde gefixt und wird mit dem nächsten Patch nciht mehr funktionieren.



Hast du dazu zufällig eine Quelle?


----------



## mist3r89 (21. November 2014)

lol2k schrieb:


> Hast du dazu zufällig eine Quelle?



ja allerdings habt ihr kein Zugriff drauf, weil ich das Ticket im Feedback Tracker privat gemacht habe
 Der andy höchst persönlich hat es bestätigt


----------



## lol2k (23. November 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Der andy höchst persönlich hat es bestätigt


 



Für Interessierte - Infos zur Wundinfektion und wie man diese überlebt:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=maMlvphn01o

*


Update*: [neuer Exp.-Patch | 24.11.14]

Vehicles , first iteration. (Experimental)
  I wanted to preface this, as we are going out with vehicles this soon  into their implementation, only to be sure that performance impact is  as expected and we can continue on this course. Currently the vehicles  (as a feature) are very rough, however the underlying structure is  there. Ranging from visual bugs, to physics issues. You can expect  anything. We are aware of most of them. 
  Although the data for parts and some tech is there, the systems need  to be configured. *You can expect to drive the vehicle, use it for  transport of you and your codriver from point A to point B. However for  this experimental you dont need to repair anything and you can find  vehicles easily. This will not be the case later in their development.  We increased the number of available vehicles by a great amount so you  can have fun and break them.*
  Many issues are part of polish that will happen over time. Some of them are critical, thus will have higher priority.
Please use our feedback tracker for any specific cases, with as much data as possible. It does help.
  Now to the core of the problems that you can expect with explanation  of each and every one (Most of the systems have been rewritten and the  development time has been invested into having proper underlying tech  for the modules of the new engine)
*
Animations*
Wheels overturning is visual bug with animation source and simulation  itself . Its annoying, however we do have to ignore it for this  experimental. As for other animation bugs. We removed the move in/move  out animation for the release and will fix the issues we were having  with its implementation. The wheel and doors are animated however the  visuals themselves might change. 
*
Ragdoll/Collision/Physics*
Most of it is tuning of all the knobs (weight,suspension,force, and a  lot more etc.) and finding solutions for problems that are out of the  normal range. The results can be go from minor to catastrophic, like,  vehicle moving from shooting, player force moving a vehicle, not having  right friction and sliding improperly,getting stuck and killing the  codriver sometimes. But than again its just tuning (and that takes  time). The system is there and its robust (bullet sdk).  Some of it is  rare, some of it is much more common. Just understand that it will be  better in next few weeks
*
Damage system*
The vehicle can be damaged , however its rather rudimentary and only a  placeholder effect. With more advanced underlying tech introduced  later.
*
Driving model*
The driving model (sliding and general feel of driving) is again  matter of tuning. The underlying system is there and it works well. But  it needs more time and dedicated work for the feel to get right. That is  a big part of our work on vehicles.
*
Clipping*
Expect a lot of clipping issues with player gear and objects around in the game. It can range from minor to major issues. 
*
Sounds*
All sounds are placeholders before we set up a proper recording of v3s.

*
Persistence*
Cars will be persistent in the future (once they are made of parts  and repaired). This implementation however focuses more on data gathered  from any desync or interaction with network code.
*
Crashes*
Client crashes can happen, and will happen. Be aware that you can run  the client with the option of -dologs to create crash dumps that can be  attached to feedback issues. If you do encounter them please report and  give us as much information as you can. 
  I will try to answer some questions but I do have and update to prepare so please be patient.


Quelle


----------



## mist3r89 (26. November 2014)

Habe hier die erste Eindrücke festgehalten





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2AHmooC2qQ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xjonas97 (26. November 2014)

Yay Autos die in Brücken hängen  dieser  Bugg ist in Arma so alt bekannt hehe ! Welche Engine nutzt die DayZ SA eigentlich?


----------



## Zybba (27. November 2014)

Die sind vor einiger Zeit von der ArmA Engine 2 auf Version 3 umgestiegen.
Ich weiß den Namen der Engine nicht...


----------



## mist3r89 (27. November 2014)

Zybba schrieb:


> Die sind vor einiger Zeit von der ArmA Engine 2 auf Version 3 umgestiegen.
> Ich weiß den Namen der Engine nicht...



Nix da umgestiegen. Sie benutzen immer noch die A2 engine, allerdingws haben sie sie so stark verändert, dass sie nicht mehr vergleichbar ist. Darum hat die Engine einen neuen eigenen Namen bekommen: Enfusion.
Quasi eine Mischung aus A2 und A3 + eigene Entwicklung. Ausserdem wird gerade an ein neuen Renderer gearbeitet der demnächst veröffentlicht warden könnte DX11 wird das Ding wieder wesentlich aufwerten können.

Freu mich schon drauf.


----------



## mist3r89 (27. November 2014)

Gerade gefunden.

*Q1 2015*


Basic vehicles
Central economy (advanced loot distribution)
New renderer
New Zombie AI
Basic stealth system (zombies, animals, ...)
Diseases
*Q2 2015*


Advanced vehicles (repair, modifications, ...)
Advanced animals - life cycle, group behavior
Player statistics
New UI Stamina / fatigue
Dynamic events
*Q3 2015*


Traps
Barricading
Character life span + soft skills
Animal predators + birds
Aerial transport
Console prototype
*Q4 2015*


BETA version
Animal companions (dog, horse)
Steam community integration (Achievements, Steamworks modding, etc)
Construction (building shelters / walls / ...)


----------



## Zybba (27. November 2014)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Nix da umgestiegen.[...]


Ups. Ich war mir so sicher... ^^

Meinst du, DX11 wird langfristig die Performance verbessern?




mist3r89 schrieb:


> Gerade gefunden.[...]


Danke!

Ich finde tatsächlich Q3+4 interessanter als den die Jahreshälfte mit den Autos...


----------



## mist3r89 (27. November 2014)

Performance mässig keine Ahnung... Die Hoffnung stirbt ja zuletzt... allerdings stirbt auch diese ein mal...
Allerdings grafisch wird da sicher mehr kommen. Bessere Lichtverhältnisse, Wände die Licht aufhalten , eventuell bessere Nächte.

Bin gerade vorgestern gestorben, auf einem Nachtserver... Komplett in Schwarz hinter einer Hausecke bei der Balota Prison abgeschossne worden. Weil mich einer von der Prison aus gesehen hat. Absolut unmöglich wenn die Helligkeit und Gamma nicht auf 500% gestellt sind...


----------



## lol2k (27. November 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z82Q0JTsNmE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (29. November 2014)

Wenn die Performance immer noch 1990 ist bringt das nichts... Ich will endlich mehr FPS und nicht mit 20 inner Stadt gammeln trotz i7 usw...


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (30. November 2014)

Was manche hier schreiben xD

"Mehr Performance, bitte."

Sie könnten jetzt die Performance verbessern, was aber nichts bringen würde, denn nach dem nächsten Update habt ihr wieder Null Performance. Entweder ihr kriegt dauerhafte Performance, oder ein unfertiges Spiel. Gott sei Dank habe ich NOCH einen 60Hz-Monitor und bemerke die Framedrops kaum.

"Be aware that you can run the client with the option of -dologs to create crash dumps that can be attached to feedback issues." ( http://www.reddit.com/r/dayz/comments/2najhb/dayz_vehicles_experimental_first_implementation/ )
Tut das und helft mit, das Spiel zu vervollständigen! 

Bohemia'  arbeitet mit der Community, also arbeitet doch auch mit Bohemia'!


----------



## lol2k (1. Dezember 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> "Be aware that you can run the client with the option of -dologs to create crash dumps that can be attached to feedback issues." ( http://www.reddit.com/r/dayz/comments/2najhb/dayz_vehicles_experimental_first_implementation/ )
> Tut das und helft mit, das Spiel zu vervollständigen!
> 
> Bohemia'  arbeitet mit der Community, also arbeitet doch auch mit Bohemia'!



Danke dass dies hier mal jnd. thematisiert. 
Ich lese viel zu oft ausschließlich von enttäuschter Erwartungshaltung, Ungeduld und Kritik an der gesamten Entwicklung des Projekts. Wenn mehr Spieler erkennen würden, dass sie Geld für eine Testphase ausgegeben haben und sich dementsprechend verhalten würden, wäre die ganze Aufregung um DayZ vermutlich auch geringer. Als ich vor 15 Jahren PC-Spiele für mich entdeckt habe, hatten nur einige wenige Außerwählte die Möglichkeit als sog. Betatester in die Entwicklung des Spiels miteinbezogen zu werden. Viele Spieler hätten die Entwicklung eines Spiels sehr gern mitverfolgt, mussten sich aber mit vom Publisher veröffentlichten Screenshots und Videos zufrieden geben, die oftmals nicht dem Stand des Spiels entsprachen, sondern offenkundig für die Öffentlichkeit "aufgehübscht" wurden. 
Zwar zahlt man heute einen Preis dafür an einer solchen Phase partizipieren zu können, die Idee dahinter ist aber nach wie vor noch dieselbe: Engagierte, neugierige und interessierte Spieler werden gebeten, dass Spielerlebnis dauerhaft und für alle zu steigern. Und das geht für die DayZ Standalone folgendermaßen:



> *Required information:*
> 
> 
> Issue category - eg. movement, game crash, performance etc.
> ...



Wir können im Grunde genommen jedem Spieler dankbar sein, dem Fehler auffallen und der sich die Mühe macht, diese zu melden - denn nur durch die Synergie der Entwickler und der Spieler kann letzendlich ein "rundes" Spiel entstehen. Denkt mal drüber nach wenn ihr DayZ beim nächsten mal startet!


----------



## cap82 (1. Dezember 2014)

Gestern zum ersten mal den Rangefinder gefunden! 
Nur blöd, dass ich Batterie inklusive Taschenlampe immer direkt nach dem Spawn entsorge.. 

Edit:
Hat jemand schon diesen Ort entdeckt? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mist3r89 (2. Dezember 2014)

cap82 schrieb:


> Gestern zum ersten mal den Rangefinder gefunden!
> Nur blöd, dass ich Batterie inklusive Taschenlampe immer direkt nach dem Spawn entsorge..
> 
> Edit:
> Hat jemand schon diesen Ort entdeckt?




Klar ist ne nette verlassene Militärstation, mit einem Gefängnis, von vorne gesehen links vom Gefängnis ist ein kleiner See, nur so falls trinken notwendig sein sollte. zwischen ruine und Wald.

Bisschen weiter hinten (immernoch vor der Prison) sind paar Eingänge wo man hinunter klettern kann. Findet sich manchmal auch loot, moistens denke ich sinds leichen von Leuten die runter gefallen sind.

Da unten verläuft noch ein Fluss, geh nicht rein du kommst nicht mehr raus.

das ganze unterirdische ist noch sehr verbugged, wenn du stehen bleibst glitch du langsam richtung wasser muss irgendwie uneben sein. wenn du die Wand hochläufst siehst du nach draussen, wenn du oben aber schnell runter rennst brichst dich die Beine, must langsam und quer laufen

Wie man zu den Leichen kommt hab ich nid entdeckt, eventuell gar nicht.

Ah und es gibt noch ne Bus Station da hinten.
----

Gibt es den gefällt mir Button nicht mehr? 
ich hab fast 20 Tickets bereits eröffnet, auch eineige Videos gedreht und auf YT hochgeladen, das hilft moistens, die Devs sind do wirklich sehr aktiv und freuen sich auf konstruktive Kritik, oder Bugreporting.


----------



## cap82 (2. Dezember 2014)

Ich war gestern zum ersten Mal seit dem letzten Städteupdate da oben im Norden. Hab den Ort auf der onlinemap gesehen und war neugierig.Den unterirdischen Eingang hab ich allerdings nicht gefunden.Sehr cool designed die Gegend, mit den Ruinen, den Autowracks, alles zugewachsen.Sieht nach ner schon länger verlassenen Anlage aus.Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass sich da einige ne Basis einrichten, wenn das Basebuilding implementiert ist.


----------



## mist3r89 (2. Dezember 2014)

Ja sieht wirklich unglaublich schic aus. Freue mich wenn der 0.51 auf stable kommt, vielleicfht morgen

ja die Eingänge sind gut versteckt, sieht aus wie ein Bunkereingang im Wald.
Da unten ein Zelt aufbauen wär echt cool XD


----------



## shadie (2. Dezember 2014)

Ich glaube ich muss mich jetzt auch endlich mal nach norden bewegen, bin die ganze zeit noch in den alten Gebieten unterwegs.

sagt mal wo steht eigentlich das Gefängnis?
Auch im Norden?


----------



## mist3r89 (2. Dezember 2014)

noch steht es gar nicht, auch in der Exp nicht... Keine Ahnung ob schon etwas dazu gesagt wurde, aber jo schätze schon ziemlich im Norden, eventuell sogar da wo die Leichen im Keller sind im Norden, das Areal wär auf jedem Fall gross genug


----------



## cap82 (2. Dezember 2014)

Mit Basis meinte ich nicht unbedingt ein Zelt sondern ne komplette Base, rund herum die Mauer und den Zaun geflickt, die Gebäude wieder aufgebaut.

Richtig cool wäre auch, wenn man Gebäude nachbauen könnte, in denen dann auch Loot spawnt.

Das is aber leider nur wunschdenken.


----------



## MfDoom (2. Dezember 2014)

Kann gut sein das so etwas noch kommt, nur wann? 
Bis jetzt finde ich die Ideen für angekündigte features auf jeden Fall immer wieder überraschend gut und durchdacht.


----------



## shadie (2. Dezember 2014)

cap82 schrieb:


> Mit Basis meinte ich nicht unbedingt ein Zelt sondern ne komplette Base, rund herum die Mauer und den Zaun geflickt, die Gebäude wieder aufgebaut.
> 
> Richtig cool wäre auch, wenn man Gebäude nachbauen könnte, in denen dann auch Loot spawnt.
> 
> Das is aber leider nur wunschdenken.



Das wäre ein Traum!
Dann würde aber wahrscheinlich jeder das Gefängnis einnehmen und wieder aufpeppeln und wie soll das dann serverübergreifend gehen?

Ich habe gehört, dass Gefängnis soll auf diese eine Insel kommen :-O die wäre auch groß genug.


Was mich aktuell an Dayz stört, es geht nur noch ums Töten.
Sobald man eine Waffe hat (und wenns nur ne Axt ist), wird man erschossen ohne Vorwarnung.

Finde das echt zum kotzen -.-, man kann ja gar nicht mehr mit fremden Spielern interagieren.

Wir wurden mal an der großen Airbase überfallen.
Liefen erst zum tower und von da dann richtung hangar, da ist noch mal ein Gebäude dazwischen.

Mein Kollege meinte, "ich habe einen Spieler gesehen! bin mir aber nicht sicher"

Wir haben das dann nach 10 Minuten abgetan, uns im haus versorgt mit essen usw, tür auf gemacht und schon ging das geballer los.

Kollege sofort tot, ich bin dann ums haus gerannt, habe ghört dass mir wer nachrennt und habe Ihn gewarnt, er soll mir nicht näher kommen, er rannte weiter und ich habe ihn umgesprayed  habe seinen Kollegen dann auch gewarnt, tja der hat mich dann aus einer garage aus erschossen.

Was bringt das den Leuten?
Der eine der noch lebt kann gar nicht so viel Equip tragen wie da nun lag und er muss seinen Kumpel auch erst mal wieder finden, pure Zeitverschwendung, hätte man umgehen können.


----------



## MfDoom (2. Dezember 2014)

Bringt Nervenkitzel 
Ich wurde auch gerade erschossen weil ich zu spät die Waffe weggesteckt habe, kanns den anderen auch nicht verdenken. 
Der eine spricht mich an, ich sage ich bin freundlich, sehe hinter mir eine Bewegung und denke ein Zombie kommt angerannt. Ich ziele in diese Richtung und werde erschossen . War kein Zombie sondern der Kollege vom ersten, dumm gelaufen, an ihrer Stelle hätte ich dasselbe getan.


----------



## shadie (2. Dezember 2014)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Bringt Nervenkitzel
> Ich wurde auch gerade erschossen weil ich zu spät die Waffe weggesteckt habe, kanns den anderen auch nicht verdenken.
> Der eine spricht mich an, ich sage ich bin freundlich, sehe hinter mir eine Bewegung und denke ein Zombie kommt angerannt. Ich ziele in diese Richtung und werde erschossen . War kein Zombie sondern der Kollege vom ersten, dumm gelaufen, an ihrer Stelle hätte ich dasselbe getan.


Ja das ist klar das man da über den Haufen geschossen wird.
Hätte ich auch gemacht.

Aber einfach so?
Und draußen 10 Minuten auf die Leute im Haus warten?

1. da hätte ich null bock drauf
2. wäre mir mein Equip zu wichtig als das risiko einzugehen.

Außerdem machts doch viel mehr Laune je mehr Leute dabei sind, man hätte ja auch zusammen durch die gegend laufen können, aber nee wir erschießen die Leute im Haus lieber und sterben dabei sogar selbst noch


----------



## cap82 (2. Dezember 2014)

Ich hatte gestern auch fast das zeitliche gesegtnet,bevor ich an der besagten verlassenen Militärbasis ankam. In einer der neuen Städte nördlich vom NWA hab ich die Stadt gelootet, bis ich an ein paar Garagen ankam. 
Ich öffne sie und drin liegt ein Typ, der seine Klamotten komplett ausgezogen hatte, mit Mosin im Anschlag.
Dachte erst er wäre gefesselt, bis dann der erste Schuss an meinem Ohr vorbei gezischt ist.
Bin dann gleich wieder in Deckung und hab auf ihn eingeredet, dass ich friendly bin und ihm nix tun will.
Hat ne Weile gedauert, aber er hat dann die Waffe weg gesteckt.
Nach ner Weile haben wir festgestellt, dass wir beide Deutsch sind...- und dass er ein overheating Problem hatte und deshalb nackig in der Garage lag.
Ich hab ihn einfach erschreckt, als ich die Tür aufgemacht hab.

In einer anderen Situation hätte ich eventuell anders reagiert und die SKS gezogen, aber in dem Fall konnte er sowieso nirgendwo hin. Deshalb hab ich ihm die Zeit gegeben sein Handeln zu überdenken.
Er hat mich dann noch etwas nach Norsen auf meiner Reise begleitet und war ein netter Weggefährte - und am Ende dann auch ein neuer Steam Buddy.  

Ich bin keinem Böse wenn er stur auf Bandit spielt, kann ja jeder so einfach halten wie er will.
Aber ich hab mir als Ziel gesetzt mit Leuten zu kommunizieren, soweit es möglich ist,  und nur wenns keine andere Möglichkeit mehr gibt, mich mit der Waffe zu wehren.
Das macht erstens mehr Spass umd ist meiner Meinung nach ne viel größere Herausforderung.
Und dass die Art zu spielen weniger Nervenkitzel bringt, muss erstmal einer beweisen..


----------



## X2theZ (2. Dezember 2014)

shadie schrieb:


> Das wäre ein Traum!
> Dann würde aber wahrscheinlich jeder das Gefängnis einnehmen und wieder aufpeppeln und wie soll das dann serverübergreifend gehen?



Da würden dann die privaten Server natürlich zum Einsatz kommen. Sogenannte "private Hives". 
Meine persönliche Vermutung ist aber, dass es professionelles Basebuilding - wie es z.B. in der Epoch-Mod möglich war - nicht in die finale Version der Standalone schaffen wird.
Nach Release der Standalone wird hoffentlich die Modding-Möglichkeit und damit auch wieder eine Epoch-Mod für die Standalone kommen.
Wenn nämlich hunderte Public-Spieler auf den offiziellen Servern alles mit selbst gecrafteten Gebäude- bzw. Bauteilen voll stellen, würde man vermutlich Chernarus irgendwann vor lauter Holzwänden nicht mehr erkennen


----------



## cap82 (2. Dezember 2014)

So sehe ich das auch, Server übergreifend wird da sicher nix gehen.
Ich hatte mir das auch nicht so umfangreich wie in der Epoch Mod vorgestellt, aber zumindest Barrikaden errichten und Zäune ziehen usw.

Außerdem neben den Zelten vielleicht noch kleinere Hütten mit abschließbaren Kisten oder ähnlichem, Feuerstellen, Betten oder Schlafsack zum regenerieren bei Logout. Gibt da so viele Möglichkeiten.

Mod Support wäre natürlich mit das genialste Feature überhaupt.

Naja abwarten, die nächste Zeit erstmal aufzupassen, dass man nicht von nem V3S überrollt wird, is ja auch schonmal was..


----------



## shadie (2. Dezember 2014)

cap82 schrieb:


> So sehe ich das auch, Server übergreifend wird da sicher nix gehen.
> Ich hatte mir das auch nicht so umfangreich wie in der Epoch Mod vorgestellt, aber zumindest Barrikaden errichten und Zäune ziehen usw.
> 
> Außerdem neben den Zelten vielleicht noch kleinere Hütten mit abschließbaren Kisten oder ähnlichem, Feuerstellen, Betten oder Schlafsack zum regenerieren bei Logout. Gibt da so viele Möglichkeiten.
> ...



Stimmt das soll ja auch diese Woche kommen 

Steht eigentlich schon fest was man alles zum Autofahren brauchen wird?
Schlüssel?
Benzin?
Ersatzteile?


----------



## cap82 (2. Dezember 2014)

Erstmal nur Benzin.
Auch die Animationen im inneren und Sounds sind alle noch sehr rudimentär und werden noch angepasst.
Ersatzteile und auch eine Ladefläche für mehrere Personen (aktuell max. 2) werden später eingefügt.


----------



## shadie (2. Dezember 2014)

cap82 schrieb:


> Erstmal nur Benzin.
> Auch die Animationen im inneren und Sounds sind alle noch sehr rudimentär und werden noch angepasst.
> Ersatzteile und auch eine Ladefläche für mehrere Personen (aktuell max. 2) werden später eingefügt.


Solange das auto fährt und ich damit nicht samt meinem Equip durch die Welt falle ist alles ok 

Da kann ich schlechte Sounds ertragen.


----------



## drunkn_master (3. Dezember 2014)

shadie schrieb:


> Ja das ist klar das man da über den Haufen geschossen wird.
> Hätte ich auch gemacht.
> 
> Aber einfach so?
> ...



Jaja, Leute gibt es.
Ich meine Scharfschützen verschanzen sich irgendwo und lassen das Spiel nebenbei laufen um Leute weg zu ziehen die in die Nähe kommen. 



Hatte gestern aber auch eine ziemlich große Auseinandersetzung mit paar Leuten.

Wir waren zu viert und haben 2 Kollegen mit Ausrüstung ausgestattet. Und zufälligerweise waren wir auf einem Server wo in Elektro der Loot nur so gespawned ist.
Knackenvolle Regale, 13 Rucksäcke in einem Raum, Polizeistation mit Muni voll und in der Kirche lagen 10 Mosins usw. usw.

Also wir hatten Spaß beim Looten und machten uns soweit keine Sorgen da wird nur zu 7 auf dem Server waren.
Bis dann einer unserer Kollegen tot umfiel und den TS sofort vollbrüllte. Der 2. Kollege fällt kurz darauf auch um.

Nun sind wir zu 2. in der Garage hinter der Polizeistation. Ich hatte meine Mosin im Anschlag und habe nur darauf gewartet bis die Tür aufgeht.
Lieber doch die 1911 geschnappt und da geht sie auf die Türe. Eine voll bewaffnete Frau kommt ums Eck. Der 1. Schuss hat glücklicherweise gesessen, der Kollege neben mit war erleichtert.
So rennen wir raus und ein paar Meter weiter sprintet der nächste auf uns zu mit der AK + Trommelmagazin und feuert auf uns ein.
Mein Kollege bring ihn mit dem 4 Schuss in die Brust um und blutet wie Sau.

Aus dem nichts erscheint der 3. mit M4 und 60ger Magazin von hinten und haut das ganze Ding in meinen Kollegen rein. Der gefühlt 20te Schuss trifft dann mal doch und mein Kollege fällt um. Gerade hatte ich meine 1911 wieder durchgeladen und pumpe den 3. mit Blei voll. 

Als das Magazin leer war, dachte ich er steht noch. Sah jedenfalls so aus. 
Kippte aber dann gleich ganz langsam um.
Nun hatte ich 6 Leichen und volle Taschen.

Meine Kollegen sind zum Glück nebenan gespawned und ich habe den Loot in der Zeit stück für Stück in die Garagen getragen.

Was für ein Zufall das war, dass uns von 7 Leuten auf dem Server direkt die 3er Gruppe entgegen kommt.
Ich habe nicht einen einzigen Schuss abbekommen und war sehr froh darüber.
Eine M4 mit schön viel Muni darf ich jetzt Meins nennen


----------



## Robonator (4. Dezember 2014)

Ich wer das mal rum. Echt nice gemacht:
http://i.imgur.com/drAFLWO.jpg


----------



## cap82 (4. Dezember 2014)

Bisschen mehr info bitte.. 

Was war der Anlass, bzw. was hat das Bild zu bedeuten?
Eine Erinnerung an die Zeit vor der Apokalypse?Auf dem Foto sieht man z.B. grüne Bäume - könnte das was mit Jahreszeitenwechsel zu tun haben?
Oder war einfach jemand kreativ?
Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## shadie (4. Dezember 2014)

Die Grafik von dem Spiel überrascht mich einfach immer wieder :-O

Morgen werde ich auch mal wieder bisschen rumlaufen, leider alleine, kollege ist krank -.-


----------



## Joselman (4. Dezember 2014)

Man könnte sich ja auch mal wieder hier verabreden. Ich bin zur Zeit leider auch nur alleine unterwegs und irgendwie ist das nicht so das wahre...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. Dezember 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> Man könnte sich ja auch mal wieder hier verabreden.


Ab wann bist du online Freitag/Samstag?


----------



## shadie (4. Dezember 2014)

Könnten wir gerne machen, war mit euch noch nie im TS
Haben wir eigentlich noch ein TS auf das wir gehen können?

Ansonsten stelle ich meinen Server zur Verfügung.


----------



## Joselman (4. Dezember 2014)

TS ist ja kein Problem.  Da hätte ich auch nen Server. 

Wenn nix dazwischen kommt bin ich Freitag ab ca. 19 Uhr on.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (4. Dezember 2014)

Super. Hoffentlich schaffe ich es. Und den Scheißhaufen müssen wir auch noch kontaktieren.


----------



## cap82 (4. Dezember 2014)

Würd ja auch gern mal mitmachen, bin bis auf einen Kumpel der nur selten spielt auch immer alleine unterwegs.
Allerdings hab ich keine Lust auf bandit und KOS. 
Weiss ja nicht wie das bei euch so aussieht.. 

Edit:
Es gibt übrigens auch noch die Steam-PCGH-DayZ Gruppe!


----------



## MfDoom (4. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe bis jetzt folgende Phasen in DayZ durchlaufen. Bin gespannt was da noch kommt. Wahrscheinlich die Hamsterphase, wo alles gesammelt und in einem Versteck gehortet wird. Dafür muss aber noch einiges implementiert werden.

1. Phase: verhungern, verdursten oder gekillt werden wegen Unwissens.
2. Phase: Gekillt werden wegen Unvorsichtigkeiten
3. Phase: Alles in Sichtweite killen um nicht selber gekillt zu werden. Ist ziemlich einfach, kann man nicht viel falsch machen.
4. Phase (Banditphase): Endlich mal ein wenig Spass und Genugtung erfahren. Man kennt langsam ein paar fiese Camperspots usw.
5. Phase: Aus Langeweile Interaktionsversuche, deswegen gekillt werden.


----------



## Joselman (4. Dezember 2014)

cap82 schrieb:


> Würd ja auch gern mal mitmachen, bin bis auf einen Kumpel der nur selten spielt auch immer alleine unterwegs.
> Allerdings hab ich keine Lust auf bandit und KOS.
> Weiss ja nicht wie das bei euch so aussieht..
> 
> ...



in der Gruppe bin ich drin. Meld dich einfach wenn du mitmachen möchtest. Über die Spielweise können wir natürlich sprechen. Ich muss nicht auf alles ballern was Beine hat.


----------



## Robonator (4. Dezember 2014)

cap82 schrieb:


> Bisschen mehr info bitte..
> 
> Was war der Anlass, bzw. was hat das Bild zu bedeuten?
> Eine Erinnerung an die Zeit vor der Apokalypse?Auf dem Foto sieht man z.B. grüne Bäume - könnte das was mit Jahreszeitenwechsel zu tun haben?
> ...



Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe dann wollte der Autor laut Reddit einfach nur Kreativ sein. Das Bild zeigt quasi einen Überlebenden der das Bild in der Hand hält. Das Bild zeigt sein Zuhause vor der Apokalypse ^^


----------



## cap82 (5. Dezember 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> in der Gruppe bin ich drin. Meld dich einfach wenn du mitmachen möchtest. Über die Spielweise können wir natürlich sprechen. Ich muss nicht auf alles ballern was Beine hat.



Ok, vielleicht klappt es morgen mal. 
Heute is Training, danach Mannschaftsabend und ein, zwei, siebzehn sauer gespritzte.. 
Das wird dann meist nix mehr mit zocken..


----------



## lol2k (6. Dezember 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> Ich wer das mal rum. Echt nice gemacht:
> http://i.imgur.com/drAFLWO.jpg



Basierend auf dem von Robo geposteten Link lasse ich mal dieses Bild hier - Titel: *Remembering the good ol' times* 

_Edit_: This Christmas gonna be awesome!


----------



## Gast1668381003 (7. Dezember 2014)

Anstatt irgendwelcher neuen PVP-Items wünsche ich mir viel eher den neuen Renderpfad bzw. die modifizierte Engine inkl. DX11 und akzeptabler Performance in Städten

P.S: zunindest haben sie es mal gebacken bekommen, das erste Fahrzeug zu implementieren. Wer außer mir bekommt auch Kopfschmerzen von diesem abartigen Geruckel, wenn man in die Kurve fährt ?


----------



## lol2k (7. Dezember 2014)

Nightlight schrieb:


> Anstatt irgendwelcher neuen PVP-Items wünsche ich mir viel eher den neuen Renderpfad bzw. die modifizierte Engine inkl. DX11 und akzeptabler Performance in Städten



Das Item ist mehr als Weihnachtsgeschenk zu verstehen. 
Grundsätzlich sollte man zu der Entwicklung eines Spiels sagen, dass im ersten Schritt Inhalte implementiert werden. Im zweiten Schritt (Beta) optimiert man dann das Bestehende. Dafür, dass wir uns nach 12 Monaten Entwicklungszeit (seit dem Release auf Steam) noch immer im Alpha-Status befinden, ist die Performance noch im Rahmen -es könnte deutlich schlimmer sein! Zumal das Projekt DayZ noch immer keinen Spaß machen soll, sondern primär zum Testen gedacht ist. 
Ein neuer Renderpfad wurde letzte Woche angekündigt und soll im ersten Quartal 2015 eingepflegt werden- in den kommenden 4 Monaten können wir also mit besserer Optik und erhöhter Framerate rechnen. 

*
Roadmap 2015*



> *Q1 2015*
> 
> 
> Basic vehicles
> ...



Das Team hat sich einiges vorgenommen. Bin gespannt ob sie in 12 Monaten den angepeilten Beta-Status erreichen können.


----------



## cap82 (7. Dezember 2014)

Puuhhh das klingt aber nach ganz schön viel Arbeit.. 
Stocken die das Team auf? Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass die so viele Änderungen in dem Jahr schaffen.


----------



## drunkn_master (8. Dezember 2014)

Danke wieder mal an den Kollegen lol2k für die Recherche und Information


----------



## lol2k (8. Dezember 2014)

drunkn_master schrieb:


> Danke wieder mal an den Kollegen lol2k für die Recherche und Information



Stets an der (News-)Front unterwegs, immer gern! 

Herrlich was mit der Shotgun alles so möglich ist:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UA4l9hDI8sk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Impressionen aus 12 Monaten Chernarus Plus




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=twA0MrCk2Ks

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BSlGuru (9. Dezember 2014)

Sind die Bewegungen eigtl. immer noch so schwammig?


----------



## Joselman (9. Dezember 2014)

BSlGuru schrieb:


> Sind die Bewegungen eigtl. immer noch so schwammig?



Bewegungen sind deutlich besser. Spielt sich mittlerweile viel smoother!


----------



## shadie (9. Dezember 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> Bewegungen sind deutlich besser. Spielt sich mittlerweile viel smoother!



Wenn man sich von Städten fern hält


----------



## Joselman (9. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe auch in Städten keine Probleme.


----------



## shadie (9. Dezember 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> Ich habe auch in Städten keine Probleme.



bei Titan SLI kein Wunder


----------



## drunkn_master (9. Dezember 2014)

Wurde gestern wieder "zerhacked" -.-

Habe genau da weiter gemacht wo ich aufhörte. In Elektro als die 3 Leute uns angegriffen haben (hatte ich hier zuvor geschrieben).
Nun waren wir wieder zu 4. Leider nur alle auf der Map verteilt. Der Server war nun garnicht voll. Etwa 10 Spieler waren drauf.

Nun treffe ich mich mit dem ersten beim E-Werk/Feuerwehrwache und er klettert die Leiter hoch.
Zack....oneshot.

Hatte mich in der Feuerwehrwache mit meine M4 verkrochen und gewartet bis die Tür aufgeht.
Der wusste schon genau wo ich bin. Weil er nen 100%tigen Wallhack am start hatte. 
Kritischer Treffer von der Mosin, aber ich lebte noch und durchsiebte den Spaten mit 15 Schuss.

Natürlich ist so einer selten allein unterwegs. Seine Kumpels haben mich komischerweise durch die geschlossene Tür der Feuerwehrwache weg geholt. Und auch die wussten wo ich bin und onehitten mich mit einer normalen Pistole. 
Kann mir keiner erzählen das dies ein Zufall war 

Zumal ich schon einen verband angelegt hatte und der Bildschirm von grau zu normal gewechselt hatte "Healty".
20 Minuten waren vergangen nachdem ich den 1. umgelegt hatte.

Naja immerhin hatte ich nun einige Stunden in den Charakter reingesteckt und hatte 4 Seelen auf dem Gewissen. Soweit war ich zufrieden.
Ist aber traurig durch einen Hacker zu sterben.


----------



## shadie (9. Dezember 2014)

drunkn_master schrieb:


> Wurde gestern wieder "zerhacked" -.-
> 
> Habe genau da weiter gemacht wo ich aufhörte. In Elektro als die 3 Leute uns angegriffen haben (hatte ich hier zuvor geschrieben).
> Nun waren wir wieder zu 4. Leider nur alle auf der Map verteilt. Der Server war nun garnicht voll. Etwa 10 Spieler waren drauf.
> ...



Jaa das klingt doch schon sehr stark nach Hacker.
Ich hatte das "Vergnügen", noch nicht gehabt, zum Glück.

Musste aber schon feststellen, dass manche Spieler außerordentlich gut schießen können, von einem Hack bin ich da aber nicht ausgegangen, durch ein Fenster loonsen obwohl man weiß, draußen lauert ein Sniper, ist halt nicht die beste Idee 

Ist von euch schon wer Autofahren?
War jetzt 2 Wochen nicht mehr on.


----------



## drunkn_master (9. Dezember 2014)

shadie schrieb:


> Jaa das klingt doch schon sehr stark nach Hacker.
> Ich hatte das "Vergnügen", noch nicht gehabt, zum Glück.
> 
> Musste aber schon feststellen, dass manche Spieler außerordentlich gut schießen können, von einem Hack bin ich da aber nicht ausgegangen, durch ein Fenster loonsen obwohl man weiß, draußen lauert ein Sniper, ist halt nicht die beste Idee
> ...




Gefahren noch nicht.
Überfahren worden schon .

Direkt nach dem Neustart an der Küste. 5 Minuten habe ich gelebt.


----------



## X2theZ (10. Dezember 2014)

Sind vorvorgestern schon mal mit dem Truck eine Runde gefahren.
Leider war der Sprit relativ schnell alle und wir mussten zu Fuß weiter, um einen Kanister zum betanken zu finden.
Nach zwei Tagen der intensiven Suche haben wir es aber dann aufgegeben und zu allem Überdruss, war der Truck dann auch weg.
Keine Ahnung, ob der "neu gespawnt" hat, oder ob der unwahrscheinliche Fall eingetreten ist, dass jemand mit einem Kanister Benzin dran vorbei gelaufen ist.
Kann jemand bestätigen, obs die Kanister jetzt schon gibt bzw. die Betankungsmöglichkeit schon implementiert wurde und diese auch funktioniert?


----------



## drunkn_master (10. Dezember 2014)

X2theZ schrieb:


> Sind vorvorgestern schon mal mit dem Truck eine Runde gefahren.
> Leider war der Sprit relativ schnell alle und wir mussten zu Fuß weiter, um einen Kanister zum betanken zu finden.
> Nach zwei Tagen der intensiven Suche haben wir es aber dann aufgegeben und zu allem Überdruss, war der Truck dann auch weg.
> Keine Ahnung, ob der "neu gespawnt" hat, oder ob der unwahrscheinliche Fall eingetreten ist, dass jemand mit einem Kanister Benzin dran vorbei gelaufen ist.
> Kann jemand bestätigen, obs die Kanister jetzt schon gibt bzw. die Betankungsmöglichkeit schon implementiert wurde und diese auch funktioniert?




Kanister mit 10% Inhalt habe ich schon gefunden. Geben tut es die auf jeden Fall an recht ungewöhnlichen Orten wie Dächern.
Was die Betankung jedoch angeht weiß ich noch nicht. Noch nicht ausprobiert und keinen Truck gefunden.
Benzin an Tankstellen abzapfen ebenfalls noch nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## BSlGuru (10. Dezember 2014)

Na wird schon gehen, sonst wäre der Kanister ja quatsch ^^


----------



## MfDoom (10. Dezember 2014)

Der Truck wird noch nicht gespeichert, d.h. bei Serverneustart ist er weg bzw. am Spawnpunkt.


----------



## X2theZ (11. Dezember 2014)

Danke für die Antworten.
Schon mal gut zu wissen, dass es die Kanister grundsätzlich gibt 
Hab im netz gelesen, dass diese meistens in Scheunen zu finden sind. Nach gefühlten 1000 Scheunen aber noch immer nix gefunden. Dann werden wir die Suche mal auf Dächer ausweiten ^^
Welches Gebäude war es denn bei dir speziell drunkn_master, wo du den Kanister gefunden hast?

@MfDoom
Ist das vielleicht nur auf private Hives so, oder gilt das auch für den public Hive?


----------



## cap82 (11. Dezember 2014)

Nein, gilt für alle Server. 
Schau mal ein paar Seiten vorher, da stand es in nem Post/Link.


----------



## drunkn_master (11. Dezember 2014)

X2theZ schrieb:


> Welches Gebäude war es denn bei dir speziell drunkn_master, wo du den Kanister gefunden hast?




Wenn du in Elektro bist, renne zu der Feuerwehrstation die bei dem E-Werk ist.
Man kann auf das E-Werk rauf klettern.
Ganz oben lag der Kanister. Der Kollege musste mir das Ding runterwerfen weil kein Platz im Rucksack 

Habe von einem anderen Kollegen noch erfahren das auch auf den Dächern von Polizeistationen, Schulen und Krankenhäusern auch was zu finden ist


----------



## Learcor (11. Dezember 2014)

Also das Betanken ansich funktioniert anweindfrei. Habs selbst ausprobiert. Nur sollte man nicht so doof sein und mit den Kanister zum LWK laufen und an irgendeiner Stelle des LKW "empty canister" drücken........so musste ein Freund und ich 3 mal zur Tanke laufen....


----------



## X2theZ (12. Dezember 2014)

Gestrige Sichtungen bestätigen: Benzinkanister spawnen doch! 

In einer Stadt - weiß leider nicht mehr welche - haben wir mehrere Läden durchgesucht. Das waren so Verkaufsräume in
mehrgeschoßigen Gebäuden die im Erdgeschoß sind und an der Fassade einen halb eingebrochnen Rollladen haben. 
Und da stand er plötzlich - der Kanister - ganz unscheinbar am Boden neben der Kasse ^^

Aber hoffentlich ändern sie noch die Anzahl an Inventarplätzen, die so ein Kanister braucht. Musste meinen Mountain-Backpack
komplett leeren, da der Kanister 35 Plätze braucht! 

Truck haben wir dann natürlich keinen gefunden


----------



## LudwigX (12. Dezember 2014)

drunkn_master schrieb:


> Wurde gestern wieder "zerhacked" -.-
> 
> Habe genau da weiter gemacht wo ich aufhörte. In Elektro als die 3 Leute uns angegriffen haben (hatte ich hier zuvor geschrieben).
> Nun waren wir wieder zu 4. Leider nur alle auf der Map verteilt. Der Server war nun garnicht voll. Etwa 10 Spieler waren drauf.
> ...



Der erste Spieler klingt ehrlich gesagt nicht nach einem Hacker.  Für mich klingt das eher nach den Arma typischen lags.  
Es dauert einige Zeit bis Bewegungen von anderen Spielern zu dir übertragen werden (besonders wenn der Server stark ausgelastet ist,  was bei DayZ immer der Fall ist). 
Wenn der also einen Raum betritt in dem du dich verschanzt hast kann er sofort losschießen. Du hingegen musst erstmal warten bis sein Modell erstmal bei dir im Raum ist.   
Ergo kommen seine Schüsse und Treffer viel früher beim Server an.  Oftmals überträgt der Server die Schüsse etwas schneller als die Bewegungen: Der andere betritt den Raum und schießt nach kurzer Zeit auf dich.  
Der Server überträgt es nicht synchron: bei dir am PC kommt er reingelaufen und ballert sofort auf dich los. 

Zu dem anderen Spielern: 
Wenn das Hacker gewesen,  die zu dem gehört hätten,  hätten die vermutlich nicht 20 Minuten gewartet. 
War eventuell 3rd person auf dem Server aktiviert? Dann kann man um die Ecke schauen ohne gesehen zu werden. Wenn der Gegner regungslos bleibt kann man sich seine Position merken und ihn so durch dünne Wände,  Türen o. ä.  erschießen


----------



## drunkn_master (12. Dezember 2014)

LudwigX schrieb:


> Der erste Spieler klingt ehrlich gesagt nicht nach einem Hacker.  Für mich klingt das eher nach den Arma typischen lags.
> Es dauert einige Zeit bis Bewegungen von anderen Spielern zu dir übertragen werden (besonders wenn der Server stark ausgelastet ist,  was bei DayZ immer der Fall ist).
> Wenn der also einen Raum betritt in dem du dich verschanzt hast kann er sofort losschießen. Du hingegen musst erstmal warten bis sein Modell erstmal bei dir im Raum ist.
> Ergo kommen seine Schüsse und Treffer viel früher beim Server an.  Oftmals überträgt der Server die Schüsse etwas schneller als die Bewegungen: Der andere betritt den Raum und schießt nach kurzer Zeit auf dich.
> ...




Zu den anderen Spielern:
3rd Person war an ja.
Um die Ecken schauen verstehe ich voll und ganz.
Die Türen waren nur alle zu. Wie hat er da durchsehen können o.O?

Ich habe mich im liegen durch den Raum gerollt. Also war in Bewegung und saß auch nicht an einer Stelle.
Dann kam ein Schuss von draußen durch die Tür und ich war down. Sie ist nicht aufgemacht worden.


----------



## cap82 (12. Dezember 2014)

Man kann selbst durch manche geschlossenen Wände hindurch sehen.
Erfordert etwas Übung, die richtige Position zur Wand und dann eine Kombination aus "umsehen" und "lehnen" und "zoomen".. 
Dann kann man mit der 3rd Person Kamera manchmal durch die Wand glitchen.
Allerdings ist das ne ziemlich miese Taktik.


----------



## Oozy (12. Dezember 2014)

Wie funktionieren die Autos, die eben implementiert wurden? Könnt ihr mir einen Eindruck vom allgemeinen Spielgefühl da lassen?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (12. Dezember 2014)

Wie ist die Performance? Immer noch so schlecht wie vorher?


----------



## lol2k (13. Dezember 2014)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Wie ist die Performance? Immer noch so schlecht wie vorher?


Die Performance wird sich erst mit Eintritt in die Beta-Phase kontinuierlich steigern. Und DayZ wird den Beta-Status bestenfalls in 12 Monaten erreichen. Momentan werden neue Inhalte und Mechaniken eingefügt, da Alpha-Phase.
Die Performance ist daher für den aktuellen Entwicklungsstand "angemessen". Luft nach oben besteht definitiv.


----------



## bath92 (13. Dezember 2014)

lol2k schrieb:


> Die Performance wird sich erst mit Eintritt in die Beta-Phase kontinuierlich steigern. Und DayZ wird den Beta-Status bestenfalls in 12 Monaten erreichen. Momentan werden neue Inhalte und Mechaniken eingefügt, da Alpha-Phase.
> Die Performance ist daher für den aktuellen Entwicklungsstand "angemessen". Luft nach oben besteht definitiv.



Ungefähr so wird´s laufen. 

Anfang 2015 soll doch DirectX 10/11 eingebunden werden.
Das sollte doch auch die Performance zumindest leicht positiv beeinflussen.

 Zitat Hall: "Implementing DirectX 10 or 11 will have a dramatic, instant visual difference and quite a significant performance difference."
(Quelle: DayZ switches over to DirectX 11 and reworked controls | Massively )


----------



## cap82 (15. Dezember 2014)

Hier mal was zur Abwechslung 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VLhCNEpcPO4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Weiß nicht, ob es schonmal gepostet wurde.


----------



## lol2k (17. Dezember 2014)

Experimental 0.52 rollout 

[Unofficial]Experimental changelog 0.52.125994



> *Confirmed*:
> *
> [Mechanic]* *Suicide* https://gfycat.com/MatureZestyKid
> *[Mechanic]* F4 is now love instead of the usual middle finger taunt  http://s27.postimg.org/u1fgzweqb/Day_Z_2014_12_17_14_07_39_27.jpg
> ...


----------



## cap82 (17. Dezember 2014)

Das ist genial! Warte ich schon lange dauf! 
Dayz 0.52: View Through Scope Action - Dayz TV


----------



## efdev (17. Dezember 2014)

hätte ich letztens gebrauchen können


----------



## drunkn_master (18. Dezember 2014)

Selbstmord  
Endlich. Gab Situationen da wäre das echt nötig gewesen.


----------



## lol2k (18. Dezember 2014)

drunkn_master schrieb:


> Selbstmord



Mit dem Messer sieht der Freitod für Dritte besonders derbe aus:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3CCnyvEbuE#t=00m50s


----------



## Joselman (18. Dezember 2014)

lol2k schrieb:


> Mit dem Messer sieht der Freitod für Dritte besonders derbe aus:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3CCnyvEbuE#t=00m50s



Ich glaube wenn du dir so ein Messer in den Hals gerammt hast machst du nix mehr! Er zieht es aber nochmal son Stück nach vorne. Das sieht etwas seltsam aus... 
Einerseits ist die funktion schon sinnvoll aber! So wählt man eventuell schonmal den Tod anstatt zu versuchen aus der "aussichtslosen" Situation irgendwie rauszukommen! 

Ich hatte mal eine Situation wo ich eine Stunde durch die Stadt gerobbt bin (gebrochene Beine) und einen Stock gesucht habe. Bei jedem Zombie geräusch hab ich mich hingehockt und die Viecher abgeballert. Es war so aussichtslos aber ich hab dann doch noch Sticks gefunden und überlebt. Mit der Tod funktion hätte ich mir wahrscheinlich das Leben genommen und dieses Epische Spielerlebnis nicht erleben können.


----------



## cap82 (18. Dezember 2014)

Hier mal ein Vergleich der aktuellen Dayz Standalone (DX9) zur Arma3 Epoch Chernarus Version (DX 11).
Sind zwar unterschiedliche Tageszeiten, aber ein Unterschied ist zu sehen.
Beide Screens sind mit maxed out Settings.

Standalone: 35 FPS



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Arma3: 45 PS



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X2theZ (19. Dezember 2014)

Ich nehme mal an, du wolltest jetzt mit den Screens im Hinblick auf die 10 FPS mehr auf die bessere Performance der Arma3-Engine hinweisen.
Irgendwie finde ich aber die Texturen der Standalone einen Tacken hochauflösender/schöner. Vielleicht ist auch damit ein minimaler FPS-Unterschied begründbar.
Aber ich hoffe auch, dass das Dev-Team spätestens mit der Beta-Version die Performance-Probleme in den Griff bekommen hat.

btw.
Wo kann man denn Arma3-Epoch spielen!? 
Ist das Crafting- und Bau-System genauso gut wie in der Arma2-Mod?


----------



## cryon1c (19. Dezember 2014)

Haben die das Game endlich mal so weit, das die Performance stimmt? Die Standalone meine ich. 
Ich erwarte 60FPS rum auf 1080p mit komplett aufgerissenen Settings, eventuell dazu noch DSR. Auf ner gtx 970 OC. 

Bis dahin werd ich mir den Spaß nicht gönnen. Ich warte aber schon seit ner Weile, gugg ab und an und habe bis jetzt nix über eine ordentliche optimierung.


----------



## drunkn_master (19. Dezember 2014)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Haben die das Game endlich mal so weit, das die Performance stimmt? Die Standalone meine ich.
> Ich erwarte 60FPS rum auf 1080p mit komplett aufgerissenen Settings, eventuell dazu noch DSR. Auf ner gtx 970 OC.
> 
> Bis dahin werd ich mir den Spaß nicht gönnen. Ich warte aber schon seit ner Weile, gugg ab und an und habe bis jetzt nix über eine ordentliche optimierung.



Nunja, es läuft besser als vor ein paar Monaten, aber das es nun mit 60 FPS reibungslos läuft, würde ich nicht sagen.
Nichtmal auf Highend Rechnern. 
Ist von PC zu PC immer unterschiedlich.


----------



## trigger831 (19. Dezember 2014)

X2theZ schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an, du wolltest jetzt mit den Screens im Hinblick auf die 10 FPS mehr auf die bessere Performance der Arma3-Engine hinweisen.
> Irgendwie finde ich aber die Texturen der Standalone einen Tacken hochauflösender/schöner. Vielleicht ist auch damit ein minimaler FPS-Unterschied begründbar.
> Aber ich hoffe auch, dass das Dev-Team spätestens mit der Beta-Version die Performance-Probleme in den Griff bekommen hat.
> 
> ...



Custom Combat Gaming - DayZ Epoch, Wasteland and much more!



Ach ja: Wurden die starken Framedrops in den Städten behoben?


----------



## shadie (19. Dezember 2014)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Haben die das Game endlich mal so weit, das die Performance stimmt? Die Standalone meine ich.
> Ich erwarte 60FPS rum auf 1080p mit komplett aufgerissenen Settings, eventuell dazu noch DSR. Auf ner gtx 970 OC.
> 
> Bis dahin werd ich mir den Spaß nicht gönnen. Ich warte aber schon seit ner Weile, gugg ab und an und habe bis jetzt nix über eine ordentliche optimierung.



Aufgerissene Settings = Aufgerissene Weitsicht?

Weil dann kannst du das mit Arma 3 komplett vergessen.
Das Spiel hat eine Weitsicht wie kein anderes Spiel, daher kommen meistens die Framedrops.

Hole es dir am besten jetzt wenn es nur 27 € kostet und warte, später wird es mehr kosten.
Oder aber ganz sein lassen weil alles auf Ultra wirst du nie mit der hardware zocken können.

Die Performance in Städten müsste aber definitiv bald mal verbessert werden, das ist mit einer einzigen R9 290 schon etwas grenz wertig, aber Settings bisschen runterstellen hilft da weiter.


----------



## cryon1c (19. Dezember 2014)

shadie schrieb:


> Aufgerissene Settings = Aufgerissene Weitsicht?
> 
> Weil dann kannst du das mit Arma 3 komplett vergessen.
> Das Spiel hat eine Weitsicht wie kein anderes Spiel, daher kommen meistens die Framedrops.
> ...




Meinen PC siehste in der Signatur, die übrigens noch n paar kleine Fehler enthält, mal nachbessern^^
Ich wollte natürlich alles aufdrehen was geht oder DSR mit 4K-preset nehmen (auf 1080) oder Nvidia Surround (5760x1080) zoggen. 
Ich nehme mal die optimierung von Crysis3 als Beispiel - wenn ich da alles aufdrehe was geht, krieg ich auch mal 40FPS zu sehen auf 1080p. Dafür siehts aber auch  lecker aus. 
Geplant ist auch eine zweite GTX 970, beide unter Wasser. Das ganze soll dann auf nem 1440p mit 120Hz auch laufen, also erwarte ich von dem Spiel auch das es 100+ FPS schafft trotz maximaler Einstellungen. 
Was heißt denn hier mit "der" hardware, das ist aktuell in der top5 was man sich holen kann bezüglich CPU und singleGPU, sollte wohl reichen.


----------



## Joselman (19. Dezember 2014)

SLI geht bei Day Z eh noch nicht oder hat sich da was getan in den letzten 14 Tagen?


----------



## drunkn_master (19. Dezember 2014)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Meinen PC siehste in der Signatur, die übrigens noch n paar kleine Fehler enthält, mal nachbessern^^
> Ich wollte natürlich alles aufdrehen was geht oder DSR mit 4K-preset nehmen (auf 1080) oder Nvidia Surround (5760x1080) zoggen.
> Ich nehme mal die optimierung von Crysis3 als Beispiel - wenn ich da alles aufdrehe was geht, krieg ich auch mal 40FPS zu sehen auf 1080p. Dafür siehts aber auch  lecker aus.
> Geplant ist auch eine zweite GTX 970, beide unter Wasser. Das ganze soll dann auf nem 1440p mit 120Hz auch laufen, also erwarte ich von dem Spiel auch das es 100+ FPS schafft trotz maximaler Einstellungen.
> Was heißt denn hier mit "der" hardware, das ist aktuell in der top5 was man sich holen kann bezüglich CPU und singleGPU, sollte wohl reichen.



Das was er mit "der" Hardware meint heißt nicht dass sie schlecht ist.
Ich hatte es zuvor geschrieben.

Es ist vollkommen egal wieviel Kohle man in den Rechner reinpackt und ob das Ding die Leistung einer Turbine aufbringt.
Es liegt nicht am Rechner, sondern am Spiel selbst.
Optimierung für Hardware findet man da derzeit noch nicht.

Nen Kumpel von mir hat sich vor kurzem ne 4000€ Kiste zusammenstellen lassen.

Meinste DayZ kann er mit mehr als 30 - 35 Frames spielen mit Max Settings? 

NOPE!


----------



## Zybba (19. Dezember 2014)

Ups, hier stand Mist.


----------



## Joselman (19. Dezember 2014)

drunkn_master schrieb:


> Das was er mit "der" Hardware meint heißt nicht dass sie schlecht ist.
> Ich hatte es zuvor geschrieben.
> 
> Es ist vollkommen egal wieviel Kohle man in den Rechner reinpackt und ob das Ding die Leistung einer Turbine aufbringt.
> ...



Also durchgehend 60 FPS hab ich auch nicht aber doch deutlich mehr als 30-35. Eher so 40-60.


----------



## drunkn_master (19. Dezember 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> Also durchgehend 60 FPS hab ich auch nicht aber doch deutlich mehr als 30-35. Eher so 40-60.




Ist halt von PC zu PC unterschiedlich. Wie auch schon erwähnt


----------



## X2theZ (19. Dezember 2014)

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, gabs im Release-Fahrplan mal die Mitteilung, dass die groß angelegte Performance-Verbesserung erst mit dem Beta-Release Einzug halten soll.
Zu diesem Zeitpunkt "sollte" dann flüssiges Spielen gewährleistet sein - und das wird aber erst im Herbst 2015 sein.

stimmt as lol2k?


----------



## shadie (19. Dezember 2014)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Meinen PC siehste in der Signatur, die übrigens noch n paar kleine Fehler enthält, mal nachbessern^^
> Ich wollte natürlich alles aufdrehen was geht oder DSR mit 4K-preset nehmen (auf 1080) oder Nvidia Surround (5760x1080) zoggen.
> Ich nehme mal die optimierung von Crysis3 als Beispiel - wenn ich da alles aufdrehe was geht, krieg ich auch mal 40FPS zu sehen auf 1080p. Dafür siehts aber auch  lecker aus.
> Geplant ist auch eine zweite GTX 970, beide unter Wasser. Das ganze soll dann auf nem 1440p mit 120Hz auch laufen, also erwarte ich von dem Spiel auch das es 100+ FPS schafft trotz maximaler Einstellungen.
> Was heißt denn hier mit "der" hardware, das ist aktuell in der top5 was man sich holen kann bezüglich CPU und singleGPU, sollte wohl reichen.



Ich hatte Anfang diesen Jahres ein GTX 780 SLI System + Einen I7 2600K auf 4,8ghz.

Selbst da gabs massive Framedrops in Städten.
Es wird vor dem Betastatus sich nix großartig an der Performance tun, da kannst du noch so viel geld in deinen PC stecken.

Erst wedren Features in das Spiel gepatched, danach in der Beta wird an der Performance geschraubt und dann werden nur noch Bugs gefixxed.
So ist der Ablauf eines Games und so wurde es auch angekündigt.

Rechne daher vor 2015 mit keinen gravierenden Performanceverbesserungen.

Also entweder jetzt für 27 € kaufen und sich mit über 60FPS im Freien und 30 FPS in der Stadt begnügen.

Oder eben bis zu Release der finalversion warten. 60 € zahlen und dann gute Performance haben.

Such es dir aus 

Zumal vermute ich, dass selbst in der FInalen Version niemand die Weitsicht  auf den aller höchsten Wert stellen kann.
Die Weitsicht ist in dem Spiel einfach nur pervers, ich habe so was noch nie in einem Spiel gesehen, selbst BF4 bleibt da hinten dran.

Allgemein finde ich, dass das Spiel aktuell schon sehr sehr hübsch ist, ich würde sogar behaupten, es ist das hübscheste Openworld Spiel das ich kenne.


Crysis kannst du dank der Schlauchlevel und geringen Weitsicht auf Ultra zocken.


----------



## PcGamer512 (19. Dezember 2014)

shadie schrieb:


> Ich hatte Anfang diesen Jahres ein GTX 780 SLI System + Einen I7 2600K auf 4,8ghz.
> 
> Selbst da gabs massive Framedrops in Städten.
> Es wird vor dem Betastatus sich nix großartig an der Performance tun, da kannst du noch so viel geld in deinen PC stecken.
> ...



Anfang nächsten Jahres soll auch soweit ich weiß die neue Engine kommen dann wird es auch die Performanceverbesserungen geben .


----------



## cryon1c (19. Dezember 2014)

Naja das Ding gammelt schon seit ner Ewigkeit in der Alpha. Solche langen Zeiten kenn ich nur von Blizzard, die lassen sich auch elendig viel Zeit^^
Dachte das sie innerhalb von nem halben Jahr nach den open alpha zum release übergehen, wie es z.B. Turtle Rock & 2K gerade mit dem Spiel Evolve vorhaben.
Die open alpha liegt gerade mal ein paar Monate zurück, release ist auf 10.02 angesetzt.

Die Weitsicht kann man auch runterdrehen, mit gehts aber darum das ich bald 1440p 120Hz haben will und dies entsprechend ausnutzen mag, also 100FPS will ich da im schlimmsten Fall sehen. Und dabei auch noch ordentliche Grafik. Mit anderen Spielen gehts ja auch.  Die Grafik find ich jetzt nicht schlecht, aber das geht deutlich besser. Verwenden die immer noch die Arma3 engine? Oder haben sie für die Standalone was eigenes gezimmert?


----------



## PcGamer512 (19. Dezember 2014)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Naja das Ding gammelt schon seit ner Ewigkeit in der Alpha. Solche langen Zeiten kenn ich nur von Blizzard, die lassen sich auch elendig viel Zeit^^
> Dachte das sie innerhalb von nem halben Jahr nach den open alpha zum release übergehen, wie es z.B. Turtle Rock & 2K gerade mit dem Spiel Evolve vorhaben.
> Die open alpha liegt gerade mal ein paar Monate zurück, release ist auf 10.02 angesetzt.
> 
> Die Weitsicht kann man auch runterdrehen, mit gehts aber darum das ich bald 1440p 120Hz haben will und dies entsprechend ausnutzen mag, also 100FPS will ich da im schlimmsten Fall sehen. Und dabei auch noch ordentliche Grafik. Mit anderen Spielen gehts ja auch.  Die Grafik find ich jetzt nicht schlecht, aber das geht deutlich besser. Verwenden die immer noch die Arma3 engine? Oder haben sie für die Standalone was eigenes gezimmert?



Du musst aber bedenken es ist eine Alpha


----------



## cap82 (19. Dezember 2014)

PcGamer512 schrieb:


> Anfang nächsten Jahres soll auch soweit ich weiß die neue Engine kommen dann wird es auch die Performanceverbesserungen geben .



Jetzt hört doch bitte mal auf ständig von der neuen Engine zu reden!
Es wird keine neue geben!
Die alte Arma2 Engine, die für die Standalone hergehalten hat, wurde lediglich umbenannt, da man inzwischen bereits so viele Änderungen an ihr vorgenommen hat, dass sie relativ stark von der Ur-Version abweicht.
Das einzige was neu kommen wird, ist DX 11 und 64 bit.


----------



## cryon1c (19. Dezember 2014)

PcGamer512 schrieb:


> Du musst aber bedenken es ist eine Alpha



Ja eben, aber es gibt auch Entwickler die an die optimierung denken. 

Ich hab z.B. das besagte Evolve vom 1en Tag in der open alpha gespielt und auch gestreamt. 
Das lief flüssig, keine schweren Bugs, keine Bluescreens, FPS zwischen 40 und 60 auf hohen Einstellungen. Direkt am ersten Tag. Gut, die Server sind zusammengekracht, was vorkommt wenn man die Massen das erste Mal auf sie loslässt. 

Aber das war seit ner Ewigkeit wieder ein Spiel, wo ich sagen konnte - SO muss eine Alpha aussehen - spielbar, aber nicht fertig, die Inhalte fehlen zum Großteil. Andere Games schaffen dies nicht mal in der Beta, manche nicht mal nach dem release.... *hust* Unity *hust*

Gerade bei DayZ Standalone habe ich gehofft, die machen Druck und zeigen es den Leuten wie man ein geniales Game in relativ kurzer Zeit hinzimmert mit so wenig tech. Problemen wie möglich. Es kam andersrum, seit dem glotze ich alle 2-3 Monate bei DayZ im Steam rein und sehe immer noch den alpha-Status...

Und WAS, die verwenden die krüppelige Arma2 Engine?
Selbst wenn man das Teil komplett auf den Kopf stellt und durchoptimiert, ist aus dem Ding nicht viel rauszuholen, weder optisch noch was die performance angeht...


----------



## shadie (19. Dezember 2014)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Naja das Ding gammelt schon seit ner Ewigkeit in der Alpha. Solche langen Zeiten kenn ich nur von Blizzard, die lassen sich auch elendig viel Zeit^^
> Dachte das sie innerhalb von nem halben Jahr nach den open alpha zum release übergehen, wie es z.B. Turtle Rock & 2K gerade mit dem Spiel Evolve vorhaben.
> Die open alpha liegt gerade mal ein paar Monate zurück, release ist auf 10.02 angesetzt.
> 
> Die Weitsicht kann man auch runterdrehen, mit gehts aber darum das ich bald 1440p 120Hz haben will und dies entsprechend ausnutzen mag, also 100FPS will ich da im schlimmsten Fall sehen. Und dabei auch noch ordentliche Grafik. Mit anderen Spielen gehts ja auch.  Die Grafik find ich jetzt nicht schlecht, aber das geht deutlich besser. Verwenden die immer noch die Arma3 engine? Oder haben sie für die Standalone was eigenes gezimmert?



Kennst du dich überhaupt mit Entwicklungszeiträumen von Spielen aus?
Als "lange" kann man die Entwicklung von Dayz meiner Meinung nach noch nicht bezeichnen.

Ein COD wird ja auch nicht innerhalb von einem Jahr erstellt, die sitzen da ja schon viel früher dran, nutzen daher ja auch verschiedene Studios.

Mit reduzierter Weitsicht wirst du sicher auf Ø 60 FPS kommen, an 100 glaube ich aber nicht.

Zudem finde ich 100FPS bei Dayz irgendwie unnötig, das ist kein Spiel in dem es schnelle Bildwechsel gibt, es ist eigentlich recht gemütlich von der Spielweise her und da reichen meiner Meinung nach auch die 60 FPS.

ich habe mit 2560x1080 und einer R9 290 wenn ich von Städten entfernt bin 60 FPS, in Städten bricht das dann gerne mal auf 30 runter.

Mit der neuen Engine wird sich sicherlich noch ein bisschen was tun, ich erwarte da aber keine Wunder.


----------



## cryon1c (19. Dezember 2014)

Natürlich kenne ich die Entwicklungszeiträume.
Aber generell wird sehr viel intern gemacht, die alpha geht nur DANN raus wenn sie überwiegend spielbar ist und es einen ersten massiven Test geben muss (Serverlast, so viele unterschiedliche Systeme, Hard&Software durchtesten, Feedback). Hat man dieses Feedback, sucht man die Bugs, behebt sie. Dann optimiert man das Game so weit wie möglich mit den erhaltenen Daten, erst danach bringt man neue Inhalte rein und geht mit denen in die beta. Die Beta ist in der Regel recht kurz und dient einem weiteren massiven Test sowie der suche nach Bugs und eventuellen Performanceproblemen die übersehen wurden oder mit neuer Hard&Software dazukamen.
Das ist der normale Ablauf den die Entwickler schon seit Ewigkeiten einhalten. 
Erinnert sich hier noch wer an die Demos die damals in einem Heft auf CD drauf waren? Sie waren spielbar, liefen herrlich und waren praktisch ein Abschnitt aus einem fertigen Spiel, überwiegend.  Aktuell hab ich das Gefühl, das immer mehr Games in dem pre-alpha Status auf die Spieler losgelassen werden, was sich auch durch releases bestätigt die immer noch verbuggt und nicht optimiert sind^^


----------



## shadie (19. Dezember 2014)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Natürlich kenne ich die Entwicklungszeiträume.
> Aber generell wird sehr viel intern gemacht, die alpha geht nur DANN raus wenn sie überwiegend spielbar ist und es einen ersten massiven Test geben muss (Serverlast, so viele unterschiedliche Systeme, Hard&Software durchtesten, Feedback). Hat man dieses Feedback, sucht man die Bugs, behebt sie. Dann optimiert man das Game so weit wie möglich mit den erhaltenen Daten, erst danach bringt man neue Inhalte rein und geht mit denen in die beta. Die Beta ist in der Regel recht kurz und dient einem weiteren massiven Test sowie der suche nach Bugs und eventuellen Performanceproblemen die übersehen wurden oder mit neuer Hard&Software dazukamen.
> Das ist der normale Ablauf den die Entwickler schon seit Ewigkeiten einhalten.
> Erinnert sich hier noch wer an die Demos die damals in einem Heft auf CD drauf waren? Sie waren spielbar, liefen herrlich und waren praktisch ein Abschnitt aus einem fertigen Spiel, überwiegend.  Aktuell hab ich das Gefühl, das immer mehr Games in dem pre-alpha Status auf die Spieler losgelassen werden, was sich auch durch releases bestätigt die immer noch verbuggt und nicht optimiert sind^^



Bei den AAA Titeln hast du da natürlich Recht!
Da wird zur Beta geladen um Server zu testen Bugs zu finden bzw. finden zu lassen und dann wird das Spiel auf den Markt geschmissen.

DayZ hat aber einen ganz anderen Entwicklungsgedanken.

Durch Steam Greenlight oder aber Kickstarter wird der spätere Kunde direkt in die Entwicklung mit eingebunden.

Sprich du bekommst bereits zur Alpha vollen Zugang, kannst Bugs melden und Wünsche äußern um dich an der Entwicklung des Spiels zu beteiligen.
Wenn das für dich nix ist, warte.

Wenn du Interesse daran hast, kauf es  

Aber sich nach der kurzen Zeit über den Entwicklungsstand zu wundern ist etwas eigenartig , so lange sitzen die Herren da och nicht dran.. und es ist ja nicht so, dass es aktuell gar nicht spielbar ist..


----------



## cap82 (19. Dezember 2014)

shadie schrieb:


> Mit der neuen Engine wird sich sicherlich noch ein bisschen was tun, ich erwarte da aber keine Wunder.




???
Ich glaub ich gebs auf...
Hast du meinen Post ignoriert oder nicht gelesen?


----------



## lol2k (19. Dezember 2014)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Naja das Ding gammelt schon seit ner Ewigkeit in der Alpha. Solche langen Zeiten kenn ich nur von Blizzard, die lassen sich auch elendig viel Zeit^^
> Dachte das sie innerhalb von nem halben Jahr nach den open alpha zum release übergehen, wie es z.B. Turtle Rock & 2K gerade mit dem Spiel Evolve vorhaben.
> Die open alpha liegt gerade mal ein paar Monate zurück, release ist auf 10.02 angesetzt.



Die von die angesprochene "Ewigkeit" beträgt objektiv betrachtet 12 Monate - vor genau einem Jahr wurde DayZ als Standalone und Early Access Titel bei Steam angeboten. 
Nur weil es sich hier um Alpha-Versionen handelt, sollte man Evolve nicht mit DayZ in einen Topf werfen. Hier liegen völlig unterschiedliche Voraussetzungen und Kriterien vor! 



> Gerade bei DayZ Standalone habe ich gehofft, die machen Druck und zeigen  es den Leuten wie man ein geniales Game in relativ kurzer Zeit  hinzimmert mit so wenig tech. Problemen wie möglich. Es kam andersrum,  seit dem glotze ich alle 2-3 Monate bei DayZ im Steam rein und sehe  immer noch den alpha-Status...



"Druck", "hinzimmert" ... das sind nicht gerade die Punkte, die ein gutes Spiel ausmachen - erinnert mich eher an den Release eines Betafield 4 oder AC: Unity. 
Überlege nochmal welche Erwartungshaltung du beim Kauf von DayZ hattest und vergleiche diese nochmal mit der Early Access Definition von DayZ auf Steam:

"WARNING: THIS GAME IS EARLY ACCESS ALPHA. PLEASE *DO NOT PURCHASE IT  UNLESS YOU WANT TO ACTIVELY SUPPORT DEVELOPMENT* OF THE GAME AND ARE  PREPARED TO HANDLE WITH SERIOUS ISSUES AND POSSIBLE INTERRUPTIONS OF  GAME"

“DayZ Early Access is your chance to experience DayZ as it evolves  throughout its development process. Be aware that our Early Access offer  is a representation of our core pillars, and the framework we have  created around them. It is a work in progress and therefore contains a  variety of bugs. *We strongly advise you not to buy and play the game at  this stage unless you clearly understand what Early Access means and are  interested in participating in the ongoing development cycle.*”


Die Jungs betonen immer wieder, dass die aktuelle Version nicht dem Spielspaß dient. Es werden Inhalte eingepflegt und getestet. Und das immer und immer wieder. Wenn du DayZ etwas Gutes tun möchtest, schalte DayZ in deiner Steam-Bibliothek auf den "experimental"-Modus und melde Bohemia Interactive die Bugs die dir auffallen. 
Möchtest du hingegen ein Spiel langfristig ohne größere Fehler spielen, lässt du von DayZ bis Anfang 2016 besser die Finger. Das Spiel soll momentan einfach keinen Spaß machen. Es soll von tausenden Usern ausführlich auf Herz und Nieren getestet werden. 

Man kann diesen Titel kritisieren wie man will. Wer allerdings 2012 mit dem Virus namens DayZ (damals als Arma 2 Mod) infiziert wurde, erträgt diese Hoch und Tiefs der Entwicklung mit außerordentlicher Gelassenheit. Denn eigentlich sollte jeder Spieler mittlerweile die Erfahrung gesammelt haben, dass ein schneller oder gar voreiliger Release eines Spiel selten ein positives Signal ist.


----------



## Zybba (19. Dezember 2014)

@*cryon1c* 	 :
Es ist zwar eine Alpha, aber gleichzeitig auch als Early Access gekennzeichnet. Außerdem gibt es ja auch einen Disclaimer, der vom Kauf abrät.

Die Demozeiten sind leider vorbei.


----------



## shadie (19. Dezember 2014)

cap82 schrieb:


> ???
> Ich glaub ich gebs auf...
> Hast du meinen Post ignoriert oder nicht gelesen?


Hast du vielleicht mal geschaut wie lang mein Text ist und überlegt wie viel Zeit man dafür braucht?

Ich habe meinen Text vor deinem Post erfasst.


----------



## lol2k (19. Dezember 2014)

*"Stable maintenance for new patch is happening today. Servers will go down in 30minutes.*" 
Quelle


----------



## drunkn_master (19. Dezember 2014)

lol2k schrieb:


> "WARNING: THIS GAME IS EARLY ACCESS ALPHA. PLEASE *DO NOT PURCHASE IT  UNLESS YOU WANT TO ACTIVELY SUPPORT DEVELOPMENT* OF THE GAME AND ARE  PREPARED TO HANDLE WITH SERIOUS ISSUES AND POSSIBLE INTERRUPTIONS OF  GAME"
> 
> “DayZ Early Access is your chance to experience DayZ as it evolves  throughout its development process. Be aware that our Early Access offer  is a representation of our core pillars, and the framework we have  created around them. It is a work in progress and therefore contains a  variety of bugs. *We strongly advise you not to buy and play the game at  this stage unless you clearly understand what Early Access means and are  interested in participating in the ongoing development cycle.*”
> 
> ...



Besser kann man es nicht sagen denke ich.

Ich schreibe es immer wieder.
Wer das Spiel mit Herz und Seele spielt trotz dem Alpha Stand, wird am Ende froh sein das er die Entwicklung Live beobachten konnte.
Ich sterbe auch durch Bugs in dem Spiel, aber im Hinterkopf habe ich immer genau das was lol2k geschrieben hat.

Wenn ich auf der Steamseite in den Kommentaren Sachen wie "OMG das Spiel ist doch tot, der Entwickler wird das niemals fertig stellen, die meisten Leute sind schon längst abgesprungen vom DayZug" lese, dann kann ich mir ebenfalls vorstellen wie diese Kids die Foren voll fluchen wenn sie Ihre DayZero Edition von CoD nicht starten können nach dem Sie bereits wussten, dass es nicht gut gehen kann. (Kein Streit um CoD, nur ein Beispiel).

Bei DayZ sehen wir was da passiert und was sich da ändert. Da kann am Ende, wenn das Spiel fertig ist, keiner mehr sagen "Omg die waren zu blöd das Spiel richtig fertig zu stellen/Peinlich/wir wollen unser Geld zurück weil wir denken das der EAism am start war".

Spielt es lieber, testet es, schaut euch die Veränderungen an und freut euch auf den Tag wenn es fertig ist.


----------



## shadie (19. Dezember 2014)

drunkn_master schrieb:


> Besser kann man es nicht sagen denke ich.
> 
> Ich schreibe es immer wieder.
> Wer das Spiel mit Herz und Seele spielt trotz dem Alpha Stand, wird am Ende froh sein das er die Entwicklung Live beobachten konnte.
> ...



Zumal es mir aktuell bei BF4 so vorkommt als wären die Server wesentlich schlechter besucht als bei DayZ, wenn ich abends mal Dayz spiele und nur bisschen laufen will nehme ich nicht so gut besuchte Server, nur ists da recht schwer einen zu finden der nicht gut besucht ist 

Wenn Leute dann behaupten das Spiel sei tot kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln 

Falls Housing usw noch dazu kommen sollten wird das ein richtiger Kracher!


----------



## drunkn_master (19. Dezember 2014)

shadie schrieb:


> Zumal es mir aktuell bei BF4 so vorkommt als wären die Server wesentlich schlechter besucht als bei DayZ, wenn ich abends mal Dayz spiele und nur bisschen laufen will nehme ich nicht so gut besuchte Server, nur ists da recht schwer einen zu finden der nicht gut besucht ist
> 
> Wenn Leute dann behaupten das Spiel sei tot kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln
> 
> Falls Housing usw noch dazu kommen sollten wird das ein richtiger Kracher!




Bei BF4 sind vor allem mehr als die Hälfte aller Karten tot. 
Nur die Metro Server sind 24/7 voll.


Zelte aufbauen, Häuser einnehmen, Items lagern, Feuerchen machen und einer muss die ganze Nacht wach bleiben um das Lager im Auge zu behalten


----------



## bath92 (19. Dezember 2014)

drunkn_master schrieb:


> Bei BF4 sind vor allem mehr als die Hälfte aller Karten tot.
> Nur die Metro Server sind 24/7 voll.
> 
> 
> Zelte aufbauen, Häuser einnehmen, Items lagern, Feuerchen machen und einer muss die ganze Nacht wach bleiben um das Lager im Auge zu behalten



... und wird dann kurz vor Sonnenaufgang hinterrücks erschossen.


----------



## shadie (19. Dezember 2014)

drunkn_master schrieb:


> Bei BF4 sind vor allem mehr als die Hälfte aller Karten tot.
> Nur die Metro Server sind 24/7 voll.
> 
> 
> Zelte aufbauen, Häuser einnehmen, Items lagern, Feuerchen machen und einer muss die ganze Nacht wach bleiben um das Lager im Auge zu behalten


Das ist halt das Problem der neuen Egoshooter.

Man spielt um zu lvln und neue Waffen zu bekommen.

Mehr Sinn hat das Spiel nicht.
Bist du auf max Lvl. ist das Spiel vorbei.

Daher zocken ja alle nur Metro um in selbiger Granaten ohne ende zu schmeißen und Punkte zu bekommen.

irgendwie total bescheuert


----------



## PcGamer512 (19. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab das Game moemtan sowas von satt.
Hab vor 2 Tage mit einem Kumpel DayZ gezockt dann waren wir gerade bei dem Ballota Airfield unterwegs als plötzlich die Meldung kam Keine Verbindung und halt die Sekundenanzahl .
Dann hab ich das Game beenden wollen, wobei es sich wiedermal aufgehangen hat was bis jetzt nie schlimm war.
So nen server gesucht, wo nichts stand von charakter reset etc draugejoinend und dann die ernüchterung beide charaktere gelöscht waren wieder am strand.


----------



## Zybba (19. Dezember 2014)

Und ihr habt auf jeden Fall wieder die gleiche Art Server gejoint?
Also nicht 1st Person oder Experimental?


Kann mir jmd. den Unterschied zwischen Private und Public Servern erklären?
Bedeutet Private, dass der Admin da machen kann, was er will?
Bezüglich Spawns, Cheats etc?


----------



## bath92 (19. Dezember 2014)

Oder einfach einen Privatserver erwischt?
Da hat man meistens auch einen anderen Charakter, der nur auf dem Server gespeichert wird.

Ja, genau. Auf privaten Servern kann der Admin Großteils machen was er will. 
Kicken, Restarten etc. 
Beispiel: War letzten Samstag auf einen Server der vom Admin alle 5 min restartet wurde.
Meine Vermutung ist, dass der Admin etwas "lootfaul" war.

Edit: Soweit ich weiß kann man als Admin den Lootspawn (in Bezug auf Häufigkeit) aber im Moment noch nicht einstellen.


----------



## PcGamer512 (19. Dezember 2014)

Ka der server wurde nichtmeher gefunden.
Naja haben wir halt pech gehabt

Edit: Hat nochwer das problem das er max 2 server findet?


----------



## Zybba (19. Dezember 2014)

PcGamer512 schrieb:


> [...]Hat nochwer das problem das er max 2 server findet?



Lesen:


lol2k schrieb:


> *"Stable maintenance for new patch is happening today. Servers will go down in 30minutes.*"
> Quelle


----------



## lol2k (19. Dezember 2014)

Die stable- und experimental Server sind momentan offline, damit die neuste Version (0.52) aufgespielt werden kann.

"Stable branch offline for 0.52 update folks. Hang on to yer buttz."
Quelle


----------



## PcGamer512 (19. Dezember 2014)

Zybba schrieb:


> Lesen:



Dank Dir habs noch nicht gewusst


----------



## bath92 (19. Dezember 2014)

Update läuft 1,1 GB 

Weiß jemand ob die Spawn-Häufigkeit der Netze (Netting) mit 0.52 erhöht wurde?

Hab bis jetzt noch kein Netz gefunden... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtUybfjkh0o

Berezhki ist ja laut dem Video ein guter Ort um welche zu finden, bis jetzt leider ohne Erfolg.

PS: Wer die Ortschaft im Moment looten will lebt gefährlich... was sich da Spieler rumtreiben. Auch auf fast leeren Servern


----------



## lol2k (19. Dezember 2014)

DayZ "unter Beschuss"



> _The central architecture is under *DDOS attack*, please be patient were trying to resolve it as fast as possible._



Quelle


Official Changelog Stable 0.52



Spoiler



*New Items:*



Full Ghillie suite 
Stone Knife 
Torch 
Guts 
Chainsaw 
Meat cleaver 
Prison uniform 
Silencer east 
Silencer NATO 
Handgun Silencer 
V3S interior 
Teddy bear 
Long Sword 
MP5 Compensator 
Prison Jacket 
Prison Pants 
Prison Cap 
Hunting Knife 
Pumpkin seeds 
Pepper seeds 
Wool dress (color variants) 
Bomber jacket (color variants) 
V3S (color variants) 
 
*New Mechanics:*



Suicide (variants) 
Using scopes for scouting 
Redone horticulture mechanics 
Redone spawn points and amount of vehicles 
Exiting and entering animations for vehicles 
Christmas presents 
Crafting of fishing rod, stone knife, bow, with nature only resources 
You can cut out seeds out of vegetables 
Torch crafting 
Blade sharpening 
Silencers working 
Using of almost all items for melee 
 
*New locations:*



Kamensk village 
Stary Yar village 
Location "Lysaya Gora" 
"Grozovye Doly" 
Krasnoe village 
Christmass assets 
Meadows and Farms under Svergino village 
Ratnoe village 
Zaptudnoe village 
Zaprudnoe kolhoz 
Meadows and Farms near Grishino 
Polesovo village 
 
*Updated locations:*



Stary Yar surrounding 
Kamensk mining complex 
Severograd mines 
Powerlines is now connected with West part of map 
Forest improvments 
General bugfixing 
 
*Fixed:*



Muzzle blast, Impact sounds fixed. 
Small fish trap exploit fixed 
Supressor visible on steyraug now 
Damage transfer added to ghillie crafting 
Security fixes 
Telescopic Baton retracting 
Improved heatpack and gut heat transfer, support for multiple heat sources 
Drowning while cuffed under water surface 
Heatpack and more items properly positioned in hand 
Supressor visible on steyraug now 
Animation polish 
Loot distribution polish 
and much much more. 
 
*Known Issues:*



Item locked in hands slot 
Items can't be picked up sometimes 
Left earpice sound volume is lowered sometimes 
Ghillie will probably react badly on chemlight, flare and other light sources 
Some items will visually duplicate themselves if used from the ground 
Server crashes 
Client crash when disconnected from server 



Quelle


_Edit:_
Die blauen Markierungen auf dieser Map stellen die Änderungen an der Landschaft dar, die mit dem neuen Patch einhergehen.
Gekennzeichnete Stellen


----------



## Gast1668381003 (20. Dezember 2014)

Nachdem nun die meisten Server wieder on sind, gleich mal 'nen Truck gefunden. damit Insgesamt 36 Crashsites abgesucht, zwar nicht alle, aber naja. Ergebnis: keinen einzigen Heli gefunden - BOAH !


----------



## PcGamer512 (20. Dezember 2014)

Das Update ist der größte Müll.
Man findet sogutwie 0 Server wo man drauf darf überall wird man wegen clan kacke gekickt.
Das schlimmste aber ist, egal wo ich reingekommen bin 2min später war ich draußen wegen Verbindungsabbruch so erging es meinem kumpel auch.

Sehr schlecht es sollte mal mehr fragnet server oder wie die alle heißen geben und nicht clan....... dont join=kick teile


----------



## efdev (20. Dezember 2014)

PcGamer512 schrieb:


> Das Update ist der größte Müll.
> Man findet sogutwie 0 Server wo man drauf darf überall wird man wegen clan kacke gekickt.
> Das schlimmste aber ist, egal wo ich reingekommen bin 2min später war ich draußen wegen Verbindungsabbruch so erging es meinem kumpel auch.
> 
> Sehr schlecht es sollte mal mehr fragnet server oder wie die alle heißen geben und nicht clan....... dont join=kick teile



aber was hat das genau mit dem update zu tun ?


----------



## cap82 (20. Dezember 2014)

Bei mir läuft auch alles ohne Probleme.
Ich finde massenweise Server und habe auch keine Verbindungsprobleme.


----------



## PcGamer512 (20. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab seit dem Update extreme Probleme auf Server zu joinen oder überhaupt welche zu finden wo man auch drauf darf die meisten sind nurnoch clanserver wo man direkt gekickt wird.


----------



## RavionHD (20. Dezember 2014)

lol2k schrieb:


> DayZ "unter Beschuss"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interessant, ich denke nach monatelangem Nichtspielen kann ich das Spiel jetzt durchaus mal antesten, seitdem sollte sich doch ein paar Sachen geändert haben.


----------



## lol2k (20. Dezember 2014)

Nightlight schrieb:


> Nachdem nun die meisten Server wieder on sind, gleich mal 'nen Truck gefunden. damit Insgesamt 36 Crashsites abgesucht, zwar nicht alle, aber naja. Ergebnis: keinen einzigen Heli gefunden - BOAH !



Kein Wunder - der Server spawned in seiner gesamten Laufzeit (also bis zum nächsten Restart) höchstens 3 Helis. 



> "At server restarts, up to three (3) helicopter crash sites of the _random_ variety will spawn throughout Chernarus."


 Quelle


----------



## henderson m. (21. Dezember 2014)

es gibt trucks? also fahrzeuge?
Hat jemand davon screen?
Eines muss man schon sagen, die sind schon hart am arbeiten - so gefällt das. Bin gespannt wo wir ende 2015 stehen!


----------



## cap82 (21. Dezember 2014)

PcGamer512 schrieb:


> Ich hab seit dem Update extreme Probleme auf  Server zu joinen oder überhaupt welche zu finden wo man auch drauf darf  die meisten sind nurnoch clanserver wo man direkt gekickt wird.



Hast du im Filter eventuel irgendwas eingegeben?


----------



## PcGamer512 (21. Dezember 2014)

cap82 schrieb:


> Hast du im Filter eventuel irgendwas eingegeben?



Ja das er mir nur 0-5 spieler server anzeigen soll damit man nicht umbedingt leuten begegnet.
Ich kann max 5min zocken dann steht da keine verbindung und der trennt vom server.
wenn ich ann wieder auf den server gehe ist jedesmal mein charakter nen bambi


----------



## cap82 (21. Dezember 2014)

Na vielleicht sind im moment einfach nicht viele leere Server vorhanden?
Und vielleicht sind auf diesen Servern gerade deswegen so wenige Spieler, weil dort der Charakter resettet wird oder man Verbindungsprobleme hat.
Setze deine Filter zurück und dann sortiere oben über den Reiter die Anzahl der Spieler.


----------



## bath92 (21. Dezember 2014)

PcGamer512 schrieb:


> Ja das er mir nur 0-5 spieler server anzeigen soll damit man nicht umbedingt leuten begegnet.
> Ich kann max 5min zocken dann steht da keine verbindung und der trennt vom server.
> wenn ich ann wieder auf den server gehe ist jedesmal mein charakter nen bambi



Das von dir beschriebene Problem liegt wohl nicht an DayZ selbst.
Heute Nacht wurden wohl wieder einige Provider von den DayZ-Servern mit DDOS angegriffen.
Mir ist dadurch auch ein Char mit FG resettet worden (In dem Fall war´s ein Server von Fragnet.com).
Kann sein, dass uns dieser Sch... über die Feiertage begleiten wird.


----------



## barbarendave2211 (21. Dezember 2014)

Was ist das ? Sehe ich zum ersten mal...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bath92 (21. Dezember 2014)

barbarendave2211 schrieb:


> Was ist das ? Sehe ich zum ersten mal...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dürfte ein "Dreibein" für Feuerstellen sein. 
Damit kannst du wahrscheindlich einen Topf über´s Feuer hängen.
Kann aber im Moment noch nicht verwendet werden.


----------



## PcGamer512 (22. Dezember 2014)

bath92 schrieb:


> Das von dir beschriebene Problem liegt wohl nicht an DayZ selbst.
> Heute Nacht wurden wohl wieder einige Provider von den DayZ-Servern mit DDOS angegriffen.
> Mir ist dadurch auch ein Char mit FG resettet worden (In dem Fall war´s ein Server von Fragnet.com).
> Kann sein, dass uns dieser Sch... über die Feiertage begleiten wird.



Ich war mit meinem Kumpel ebenfalls auf einem Fragnet Server.
Dann lass ich das lieber erstmal denn für nichts zocken ist auch mist.
Danke für die Info


----------



## Zybba (22. Dezember 2014)

Soweit ich weiß, werden doch die Chars eh wieder resettet im Januar?
Daher ist meine Motivation weiter zu spielen auch nicht gerade hoch im Moment. ^^


----------



## PcGamer512 (22. Dezember 2014)

Zybba schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, werden doch die Chars eh wieder resettet im Januar?
> Daher ist meine Motivation weiter zu spielen auch nicht gerade hoch im Moment. ^^



Hab ihn wieder zum glück ^^
War mal aufn 50 mann server wo 40 leute waren lag wohl echt am server


----------



## Dedde (23. Dezember 2014)

so, ich hab nach einiger zeit mal wieder dayz gestartet. schon krass das sich performance technisch noch gar nix getan hat. nach einem sli profil muss ich mal schauen, nützt mir aber vermutlich wenig. bei mir ist kein komponent auch nur annähernd ausgelastet siehe fps/auslastung
DayZ_2014_12_23_02_21_17_986.jpg - directupload.net


----------



## shadie (23. Dezember 2014)

Dedde schrieb:


> so, ich hab nach einiger zeit mal wieder dayz gestartet. schon krass das sich performance technisch noch gar nix getan hat. nach einem sli profil muss ich mal schauen, nützt mir aber vermutlich wenig. bei mir ist kein komponent auch nur annähernd ausgelastet siehe fps/auslastung
> DayZ_2014_12_23_02_21_17_986.jpg - directupload.net



Wie oft denn noch ? 

Erst in der Alpha Features rein Patchen und das Spiel mit Inhalt voll Pumpen

In der Beta dann Bugs fixxen und OPTIMIEREN.

Wie oft muss das denn noch in diesen Thread geschrieben werden ?


----------



## Dedde (23. Dezember 2014)

keine ahnung, ich verfolge diesen thread nicht. meiner meinung trotzdem bullshit dauernd neue städte zu bringen, anstatt die städte spielbar zu machen


----------



## Joselman (23. Dezember 2014)

Dedde schrieb:


> keine ahnung, ich verfolge diesen thread nicht. meiner meinung trotzdem bullshit dauernd neue städte zu bringen, anstatt die städte spielbar zu machen



Nein und nochmals nein!

Vorher lesen und nicht einfach was kaufen und dann rumjammern weil es so ist wie es schwarz auf weiß mehrfach geschrieben steht! Wer nicht lesen kann darf sich keine alpha kaufen und rumjammern. Das nervt einfach nur noch.


----------



## cryon1c (23. Dezember 2014)

Sie machen ja GAR nix was performance angeht. In der Regel wird an der optimierung genau so gearbeitet wie am neuen content, bringt doch nix wenns neues Zeugs gibt, das ganze aber mit 20FPS rumruckelt.


----------



## X2theZ (23. Dezember 2014)

cryon1c schrieb:


> ...bringt doch nix...



Im Hinblick auf die Tatsache, dass die SA eine Alpha ist, schließt du das wo raus? ....


----------



## cap82 (23. Dezember 2014)

Dedde schrieb:


> keine ahnung, ich verfolge diesen thread nicht. meiner meinung trotzdem bullshit dauernd neue städte zu bringen, anstatt die städte spielbar zu machen



Ganz ehrlich, dann bist du selbst schuld.
Denn auch in diesem Thread gibt es immer wieder viele nützliche Infos und Links zum Spiel.
Und da stehen dann auch mal Sachen wie die Empfehlung der Entwickler, dass man sich das Spiel auf keinen Fall wegen des Spielspaßes oder einer reibungslosen Performance kaufen soll, sondern wenn man aktiv an der Entwicklung teilhaben und auch Feedback geben will.
Da dich das aber scheinbar nicht interessiert, wird hier auch wohl keiner Mitleid mit dir haben.


----------



## cryon1c (23. Dezember 2014)

Ich habs mir nicht geholt, weil ich so eine Einstellung nicht unterstütze. Ich sehe nix neues, keine optimierung, keine verbesserten Modelle, keine umgeschriebene Engine die Arma2 & 3 haushoch schlagen kann. 
Mag auch noch an Ubisoft und paar anderen Sachen liegen, wo man für Diashow bezahlt und nur mit brachialer Leistung, die eigentlich schon zu viel ist, vorankommt. 

Sie hätten zuerst den bestehenden Content so weit optimieren sollen wie möglich, die Engine aufbohren und erst dann neue Sachen bringen. 

Das ist aber einfach meine Meinung, es gibt so extrem viele grottig optimierte Spiele in den letzten Jahren, ich kaufe nix mehr was nicht anständig und entsprechend der verbauten Hardware läuft. 
Die negativen Kommentare auf Steam zeigen auch das ich nicht der einzige bin, der damit extrem unzufrieden ist und das Spiel verstauben lässt oder es nicht gekauft hat.


----------



## Joselman (23. Dezember 2014)

Die Entwickler haben VORHER gesagt wie es laufen wird. Das jetzt anzuprangern ist richtig lächerlich. Solch ein Verhalten kenne ich von Kleinkindern die unbedingt etwas haben wollen. Geht doch zu Bohemia und werft euch heulend auf den Boden und schreit nach mehr Performance. Die Leute die lesen können nervt euer rumgeheule einfach nur noch.


----------



## cryon1c (23. Dezember 2014)

Wie lange hatten die Entwickler Zeit, da was zu machen? 

Das eine Alpha nicht zu 100% rund läuft und bugfrei ist, ist klar. Aber es bewegt sich ja gar nix ausser mal hier und da neuen Content nachzuschieben. 

Und was hat Bohemia bitte mit der Standalone zu tun? Schon lange nix mehr, deswegen heißt das ja Standalone das es nicht mehr ein Mod ist.


----------



## shadie (23. Dezember 2014)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Wie lange hatten die Entwickler Zeit, da was zu machen?
> 
> Das eine Alpha nicht zu 100% rund läuft und bugfrei ist, ist klar. Aber es bewegt sich ja gar nix ausser mal hier und da neuen Content nachzuschieben.
> 
> Und was hat Bohemia bitte mit der Standalone zu tun? Schon lange nix mehr, deswegen heißt das ja Standalone das es nicht mehr ein Mod ist.



Du hast scheinbar nicht so den Durchblick bei DayZ oder?

Es wurde massiv an Kontent nachgepatched, das ist nicht von der hand zu weisen.
Schaue dir alleine mal die letzten Changelogs an, dann sprechen wir noch mal drüber, dass sich nix tut.

Zudem warum behaupten immer alle, Dayz entwickelt sich arsch langsam?
Es wird an der SA erst 1 Jahr entwickelt, das ist NICHTS für einen ENtwicklungszeitraum für ein Spiel, 2015 solls schon in die Beta kommen, 2 Jahre bis zur Beta, WOOOWWW ist das viel.

Was denkt Ihr denn wie lange an einem COD mit 3 Stunden SIngleplayer Kampagne entwickelt wird?
Nein nicht nur dieses eine Jahr in dem sofort der Nachfolger kommt, die entwickeln wesentlich länger.


Das ganze Geheule und geiern nach Performance weil man mit MAX Weitsicht usw nicht zocken kann geht mir tierisch gegen den Strich.
Ich zocke mit nem I7 2600K + R9 290 / verringerter Weitsicht reduzierten Schatten auf Ultra und das mit 2560x1080, ich habe aufm Land keine Probleme, in Städten gibts hin und wieder mal hänger, das ist nicht von der hand zu weisen.

Wer zu faul zum tweaken ist bzw. mit low hardware zocken will und dabei unbedingt 120FPS erreichen will ist bei DAYZ einfach falsch.

Und zu meckern, dass das Spiel nicht auf Ultra super gut läuft, obwohl man von den Entwicklern vor dem Kauf gewarnt wird ist einfach lächerlich.


----------



## cap82 (23. Dezember 2014)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Und was hat Bohemia bitte mit der Standalone zu tun? Schon lange nix mehr, deswegen heißt das ja Standalone das es nicht mehr ein Mod ist.



Meinst du das Ernst? Ichglaube du solltest dich mal schlau machen, wer da genau was entwickelt..
Woher die Mod kommt und wer für die Standalone verantwortlich ist. 
Kleiner Tipp:
DayZ Mod DayZ (Mod) â€“ Wikipedia
DayZ Standalone DayZ â€“ Wikipedia


----------



## bath92 (23. Dezember 2014)

Wenn man nicht weiß wie Spiele entwickelt werden kann durchaus der Eindruck entstehen, dass die Entwickler von DayZ nichts voran bringen. 
Bevor man dann aber über eben diese Entwickler ab lästert und schimpft sollte man sich doch mal etwas genauer informieren.
Welche Phasen durchläuft ein Spiel in der Entwicklung?

Die Entwickler haben sich eben für diesen Weg entschlossen.
Erst wird ein Großteil der Inhalt ins Spiel implementieren, dann werden Bugs gefixt und erst dann wird die Performance verbessert.

Aus meiner Sicht auch sinnvoll. Nachträglich viel in einen bereits vorhandenen Code einfügen zu müssen ist immer mit mehr
Arbeitsaufwand und Problemen verbunden als wenn von Anfang sauber gearbeitet wird.
Jeder der schon einmal irgendwas programmiert hat wird das genau so sehen.

Evtl. hätte die Entwickler von Beginn an auf ein anders Engine-Grundgerüst setzen sollen, aber das ist wieder ein anderer Punkt. 

Und an die Leute die dann immer noch nicht verstehen das sich das Spiel in der Entwicklungsphase befindet: Lasst einfach die Finger davon bis es fertig ist!!!


----------



## X2theZ (23. Dezember 2014)

Der Hype und die eben daraus resultierende Eigendynamik haben vermutlich dieses Missverständnis bei vielen Usern erzeugt.
Jetzt ist dieser Hype ja eh schon gerissen. Nicht zuletzt desewegen, weil viele andere Studios gefühlt als Trittbrettfahren auf den Plan getreten sind. Stichwort - Sättigung.
Aber zu Release der Alpha der Standalone war das extrem. Die News von der Presse rund um das Spiel und die "Verkaufsrekorde einer Alpha" haben ihr Übriges getan.

Ich trau mich mal folgende Käuferschichten zu bestimmen:
5 % der Käufer wussten, dass sie sich auf eine Alpha einlassen und hatten die Absicht, am Entwicklungsprozess aktiv teilzunehmen.
45 % der Käufer wussten, dass sie sich auf eine Alpha einlassen, wollten aber nur am Hype teilhaben und sind jetzt über den "langsamen" Entwicklungsprozess "not amused"
45 % der Käufer wussten, dass sie sich auf eine Alpha einlassen, nehmen das auch hin und warten eben
5 % wussten nicht, was eine Alpha ist

Jetzt kann sich jeder von den Motzern hier mal überlegen, zu welcher Gruppe er gehört.
Ich zähl mich jetzt mal zur letzten Gruppe.
Einfach weil ich Randgruppen unterstütze und süß finde


----------



## cryon1c (23. Dezember 2014)

Ich zähle mich zu der ersten Gruppe, bin aktiver Alpha/Beta zocker, streamer und habe auch jetzt noch einige alpha/beta games und auch vor kurzer Zeit noch einige durchgezockt die eine begrenzte open alpha hatten.

Sehe ich Heroes of the Storm - läuft. Sonderlich viel Content is da nicht, wird aber reingebracht. Aber das Ding läuft, stabil, für eine alpha schon zu stabil.

Evolve von 2k & Turtle Rock - das hat mich umgehauen, eine Alpha wo ich selbst in 3 Tagen nur 5-6 bugs gesehen habe und nur einen den ich per Zufall und nicht reproduzierbar erwischt habe. 
Die optimierung könnte besser sein, das Ding lief aber mit 50-60FPS durchgehend. Die richtige Engine macht schon in der alpha einen fetten Unterschied und WIE die Hersteller rangehen, macht einen noch besseren Unterschied.
Da ist zu aller erst die optimierung da, die Server werden geprüft und eingestellt auf die Last die man bei dem ersten launch einer open alpha hat, dann war die durch und erst jetzt schieben sie nach und nach content rein. 
Ich hatte da das Gefühl, das Ende einer langen open beta zu spielen, keine alpha die vor 12h gestartet wurde.

Und jetzt sehe ich mir DayZ an. Optimierung - fehlanzeige. Bugs beheben - fehlanzeige. Content reinschieben der aber durch bugs und nicht vorhandene optimierung nicht mal zu 100% getestet werden kann - das machen sie. 

Und was Bohemia angeht - es sitzt ein anderes Team dran, das ist eine Standalone die nix mehr mit dem Mod zu tun hat ausser das Thema und die Grundlagen. Erinnert sich wer an Counterstrike, wo das Spiel nicht mehr als Mod, sondern eben als Standalone unterwegs war? Gleiches Thema, überarbeitete Maps usw, aber das ganze spielt sich deutlich anders und ist auch anders, so ist es auch hier. Dean Hall ist weg, das sagt auch einiges.


----------



## Zybba (23. Dezember 2014)

Ich finde man sollte die Alpha von Evolve oder ähnlichen Spielen nicht mit einem Early Access Titel vergleichen.
Meiner Meinung nach laufen Alphas und auch Betas der meisten Spiele nur noch als Stresstests oder Demoersatz.
Geändert wird da in der Regel nicht mehr viel.


----------



## Joselman (23. Dezember 2014)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Und jetzt sehe ich mir DayZ an. Optimierung - fehlanzeige. Bugs beheben - fehlanzeige. Content reinschieben der aber durch bugs und nicht vorhandene optimierung nicht mal zu 100% getestet werden kann - das machen sie.



Das entspricht einfach nicht der Wahrheit. 

Es gab so viele Bugs die behoben wurden aber du behauptest es wird nix getan. Das grenzt schon an trolling und deshalb hör ich jetzt auch auf dich zu füttern.


----------



## cryon1c (23. Dezember 2014)

Naja das ist auch ein Stresstest, wenn man eine offene Alpha macht, was sonst. Closed Alpha kann nicht mal annähernd so viel Last erzeugen um die Server zu prüfen und auch Bugs suchen dauert mit einem kleinen Team sehr lange. 
Demoersatz - stimmt, in Zeiten von youtube, gamestreaming und fetten Internetleitungen macht es keinen Sinn mehr eine gesonderte Demo zu machen, man gibt das Spiel einfach frei, für eine gewisse Zeit oder dauerhaft und freut sich über extrem viele Daten zum auswerten während man das Spiel einer extrem großen Menschenmenge vorstellen kann ohne dafür hohe Kosten zu verursachen, da dies andere Plattformen und die Leute selbst übernehmen.

DayZ ist aber kein kleines Projekt und auch kein unbekannter Name. Da erwartet man deutlich mehr - kürzere Zeiten, bessere Optimierung, mehr Patches und Updates und vor allem auch ein deutlich besseres Paket insgesamt. 

Solange das Ding nicht zu 100% stabil läuft, bugfrei ist, Nvidia Surround und SLI optimiert ist und auch entsprechend der Hardware die Performance zeigt, kommt mir das nicht auf die Platte. Auf den Content kann ich aber Monatelang warten, das ist für mich der Reiz an so einem Spiel, das hat mich jahrelang in WoW gehalten - neuer Content der lange vorher angekündigt ist, dann lange auf dem PRT verfügbar ist zum testen etc und erst dann live geht. Blizzard schafft es irgendwie die alte Engine aufzubohren und immer wieder Content zu liefern, ohne das größere Probleme auftreten, auch wenn WoW auch mies läuft - das liegt aber an dem Alter.


----------



## shadie (23. Dezember 2014)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich zähle mich zu der ersten Gruppe, bin aktiver Alpha/Beta zocker, streamer und habe auch jetzt noch einige alpha/beta games und auch vor kurzer Zeit noch einige durchgezockt die eine begrenzte open alpha hatten.
> 
> Sehe ich Heroes of the Storm - läuft. Sonderlich viel Content is da nicht, wird aber reingebracht. Aber das Ding läuft, stabil, für eine alpha schon zu stabil.
> 
> ...



Du vergleichst bzgl. Performance DayZ mit einem grafisch unauffälligen Heros of the Storm und Evolve?

Bei Heroes of the Storm handelt es sich um ein Moba, das sollte auf jeder Gurke heutzutage laufen, dass so ein Titel ohne Leistungsprobleme läuft sollte klar sein.

Evolve ist jetzt auch nicht grad die Grafikpracht vor dem Herrn und dieser Titel hatte in der Alpha auch massive Probleme (ich habe diese auch gezockt).

Ewig lange Ladezeiten
Starke Frameeinbrüche mit AMD Karten

Gespielt hat es sich meiner Meinung nach eher wie eine Beta und die Jungs entwickeln an dem SPiel auch schon länger als das Studio, welches an Dayz rumbastelt


*Meiner Meinung nach gibt es aktuell noch kein Spiel wie DayZ (außer eben Arma)

*
Die Weitsicht ist einfach nur gigantisch, dass das viele Rechner in die Knie zwingt sollte klar sein.
Also Weitsicht runterschrauben, Schatten auf low stellen und schon kannst du ohne große Probleme mit deinem Gespann zocken.

Features wie SLI Profile usw kommen halt einfach erst später, das ist einfach so.

Aber Spiele wie evolve welche viel viel viel kleinere Maps haben mit dem Titel Dayz zu vergleichen ist einfach nur 
Und ganz ehrlich?
Wenn man in DayZ seine 30-50 FPS hat, ist das voll und ganz ausreichend, das SPiel braucht nicht mehr dennes gibt nicht so schnelle Schusswechsel wie in einem Cod oder Evolve, Dayz ist ein recht gemütliches Spiel und genau so spiele ich es aktuell auch, von einem Spot zum anderen laufen, mal das neue Fahrzeug oder generell neuen Kontent testen und unterwegs mal neue Leute kennen lernen.

Und genau das macht Dayz auch in der Alpha schon sehr gut, ich bin hier aktuell mit der Entwicklung sogar sehr zufrieden.

Warum du jetzt so unzufrieden bist kann ich irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen, gibt aber ja auch genug Leute die Dayz streamen und let´s playen, frage mih warum die nie solche Probleme haben.


----------



## bath92 (23. Dezember 2014)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Und jetzt sehe ich mir DayZ an. Optimierung - fehlanzeige. Bugs beheben - fehlanzeige. Content reinschieben der aber durch bugs und nicht vorhandene optimierung nicht mal zu 100% getestet werden kann - das machen sie.



Du hast es noch immer nicht verstanden welche Phasen ein Spiel in der Entwicklung durchläuft.


----------



## barbarendave2211 (23. Dezember 2014)

Eben am NW-Airfield gefunden 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wusste noch gar nicht das es ein Big military Zelt gibt


----------



## shadie (23. Dezember 2014)

**** an so nem Ding bin ich vorbei gelaufen, dachte das wäre nur Textur 

Aber danke für die Info


----------



## barbarendave2211 (23. Dezember 2014)

Dafür muss man den Rucksack ablegen, den das Zelt trägt man auf dem Rücken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ironiro (25. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe die SA auch seit Release und es wurde schon eine Menge gemacht. 
Mittlerweile find ichs echt spielbar und mit einem starken Rechner läuft es sogar flüssig und sieht gut aus ,sobald mehrere Fahrzeuge gepatched und die kleineren Inventarbugs gefixt sind wird das wohl mein Hauptspiel werden.  
Aber im Gegensatz zu anderen Early Access Spielen wie z.B. Rust find ich den Fortschritt auch etwas langsam. Damit musste man aber rechnen ,wenn man eine EA kauft.


----------



## PcGamer512 (25. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin mittlerweile wieder in der Nähe des Airfieldes aber finde keine pristine anziehsachen alles nur Worn oder Damaged.
Dazu kommt ich finde 5 SKS in 1 Haus aber keine Muni im ganzen Dorf ^^


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (26. Dezember 2014)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich habs mir nicht geholt, weil ich so eine Einstellung nicht unterstütze. Ich sehe nix neues, keine optimierung, keine verbesserten Modelle, keine umgeschriebene Engine die Arma2 & 3 haushoch schlagen kann.
> Mag auch noch an Ubisoft und paar anderen Sachen liegen, wo man für Diashow bezahlt und nur mit brachialer Leistung, die eigentlich schon zu viel ist, vorankommt.
> 
> Sie hätten zuerst den bestehenden Content so weit optimieren sollen wie möglich, die Engine aufbohren und erst dann neue Sachen bringen.
> ...


Ich habe auf sowas schon mal geantwortet.

Sie könnten die Performance jetzt verbessern - wäre kein Problem.

Wenn dann aber ein neues Feature oder Objekt (Stadt, Fahrzeug) implementiert wird, gurkst du mit 20 FPS rum.



Der GameStar-Test (?) über PC-Flops 2014 hat mich so aufgeregt >_<
Diese "Menschen" sagen etwas, wie "Im jetzigen Zustand ist das Spiel sehr schlecht und dafür, dass es schon 1 Jahr draußen ist, hat sich wenig getan."

Also: Ein Spiel was Ende 2013 released wird und man nahezu NICHTS machen kann, wird als schlecht bezeichnet, weil es 1 Jahr später immernoch nicht fertig ist? Aber BF4 und CoD:G kriegen eine 80er (?) Wertung.


----------



## barbarendave2211 (26. Dezember 2014)

Kennt jemand einen gescheiden Server, wo man nicht gleich bei jeder Begegnung abgeknallt wird ? geht einen langsam echt auf den Sack :/


----------



## LudwigX (26. Dezember 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Ich habe auf sowas schon mal geantwortet.
> 
> Sie könnten die Performance jetzt verbessern - wäre kein Problem.
> 
> Wenn dann aber ein neues Feature oder Objekt (Stadt, Fahrzeug) implementiert wird, gurkst du mit 20 FPS rum.



Wenn das "kein Problem wäre", würde Arma 3 reibungslos laufen. Dort hat man das gleiche Problem: Wenig FPS in Städten.
DayZ SA läuft im Moment so, wie man es erwarten würde wenn man die Map in Arma 3 importieren würde. (Die schlechtere performance in DayZ hat andere Gründe: es gibt mehr Häuser gibt, man kann sie alle betreten kann und ihr Inneres ist detailreicher als in Arma 3). Ergo ist liegt es nicht einfach nur an neuem Content oder das Spiel noch nicht fertig ist.

Die einzige Hoffnung die wir laut Roadmap haben ist der neue Renderer. Wir müssen hoffen, dass der viel besser mit der großen Anzahl an Objekten klar kommt


----------



## efdev (26. Dezember 2014)

PcGamer512 schrieb:


> Ich bin mittlerweile wieder in der Nähe des Airfieldes aber finde keine pristine anziehsachen alles nur Worn oder Damaged.
> Dazu kommt ich finde 5 SKS in 1 Haus aber keine Muni im ganzen Dorf ^^



genau so und nicht anders darf es sein von mir aus kann jeder eine waffe haben aber munition sollte selten sein.


----------



## cap82 (26. Dezember 2014)

LudwigX schrieb:


> Wenn das "kein Problem wäre", würde Arma 3 reibungslos laufen. Dort hat man das gleiche Problem: Wenig FPS in Städten.
> DayZ SA läuft im Moment so, wie man es erwarten würde wenn man die Map in Arma 3 importieren würde. (Die schlechtere performance in DayZ hat andere Gründe: es gibt mehr Häuser gibt, man kann sie alle betreten kann und ihr Inneres ist detailreicher als in Arma 3). Ergo ist liegt es nicht einfach nur an neuem Content oder das Spiel noch nicht fertig ist.
> 
> Die einzige Hoffnung die wir laut Roadmap haben ist der neue Renderer. Wir müssen hoffen, dass der viel besser mit der großen Anzahl an Objekten klar kommt



Das stimmt leider nicht.
Ein paar Seiten vorher habe ich Vergleich-Screens gepostet. Und da sieht man, dass die Map mit der Arma3 Engine deutlich besser läuft. Die GPU/CPU-Auslastung ist dort um einiges besser.
Übrigens läuft Arma3 schon mit DX11.


----------



## LudwigX (26. Dezember 2014)

Nutzt Arma 3 Epoch nicht einfach die Arma 2 map?


----------



## PcGamer512 (26. Dezember 2014)

efdev schrieb:


> genau so und nicht anders darf es sein von mir aus kann jeder eine waffe haben aber munition sollte selten sein.



JA recht haste das ist dann auch fairer.

Edit: Wenn ihr wüsstet auf was ich fürn massengrab grad eben gestoßben bin  
20 waffen zich rucksäcke und platzende baracken voller loot.
Da lag auch meine armbrust rum inkl pfeile ^^


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (27. Dezember 2014)

LudwigX schrieb:


> Wenn das "kein Problem wäre", würde Arma 3 reibungslos laufen. Dort hat man das gleiche Problem: Wenig FPS in Städten.
> DayZ SA läuft im Moment so, wie man es erwarten würde wenn man die Map in Arma 3 importieren würde. (Die schlechtere performance in DayZ hat andere Gründe: es gibt mehr Häuser gibt, man kann sie alle betreten kann und ihr Inneres ist detailreicher als in Arma 3). Ergo ist liegt es nicht einfach nur an neuem Content oder das Spiel noch nicht fertig ist.
> 
> Die einzige Hoffnung die wir laut Roadmap haben ist der neue Renderer. Wir müssen hoffen, dass der viel besser mit der großen Anzahl an Objekten klar kommt



Arma 3 ist auch ein seltsamer Fall für sich xD


----------



## cap82 (27. Dezember 2014)

LudwigX schrieb:


> Nutzt Arma 3 Epoch nicht einfach die Arma 2 map?



wenn ich mir die Bilder nochmal ansehe, hast du recht.
Allerdings gibt es auch eine Mod Variante, die die Chernarus Plus Map nutzt und bei der die Performance ebenfalls besser ist.


----------



## Xracmoth (27. Dezember 2014)

Hi Leute ich brauche ganz dringend eure Hilfe: Ich bin in einer Scheune hinuntergefallen und kann jetzt nur noch kriechen. Selbst wenn ich den Server wechsle spawne ich immer wieder mit gebrochenen Beinen in der selben Scheune 
Wenn ich den Server wechsle, müsste ich dann nicht neu beginnen?


----------



## PcGamer512 (27. Dezember 2014)

Xracmoth schrieb:


> Hi Leute ich brauche ganz dringend eure Hilfe: Ich bin in einer Scheune hinuntergefallen und kann jetzt nur noch kriechen. Selbst wenn ich den Server wechsle spawne ich immer wieder mit gebrochenen Beinen in der selben Scheune
> Wenn ich den Server wechsle, müsste ich dann nicht neu beginnen?



Es gibt irgendnen Medikament mein ich bin mir aber net ganz sicher.
Wenn du das nicht hast wirste wohl neustarten müssen war bei mir damals auch so.
War bei Rifly ( Das Große Schiff) und bin an der gebrochenen stelle weggerutscht und runtergefallen  da ich keinen kannte hab ich neu gestartet


----------



## Xracmoth (27. Dezember 2014)

Medi, Bandagen oder Schienen habe ich alles net  
Neustarten ist bei mir grau, also ich kann es nicht auswählen, was mache ich falsch?


----------



## PcGamer512 (27. Dezember 2014)

Xracmoth schrieb:


> Medi, Bandagen oder Schienen habe ich alles net
> Neustarten ist bei mir grau, also ich kann es nicht auswählen, was mache ich falsch?



Dann musst du dich irgendwie umbringen lassen zombie etc.

Wo bist du denn ich könnte dir ja dabei helfen ^die sachen würdest du aber selbstverständlich wiederbekommen.


----------



## Zybba (27. Dezember 2014)

Man kann wohl mittlerweile Selbstmord begehen.
Mit Waffe erst F11, dann Linksklick.

Alternativ kannste mit gebrochenen Beinen kannste wohl auch mit Q/E eine Treppe hoch und dich dann so von oben runter fallen lassen.
Wär natürlich besser, wenn dir einer helfen könnte. Ich würds auch versuchen, hab noch den Weinachtsgeist intus. ^^

Quelle:
Suicide - DayZ Standalone Wiki - Weapons, Locations and everything else DayZ


----------



## PcGamer512 (27. Dezember 2014)

Wenn du mir sagen würdest wo du bist helfe ich und mein kumpel dir gerne haben die rucksäcke momentan eh recht leer da könnte man dir einiges aufbewahren sind grad am großen Airfield.


----------



## Xracmoth (27. Dezember 2014)

Das wäre sehr freundlich, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet, aber ich habe wahrscheinlich erst gegen Morgen Abend wieder Zeit, ich schreib dir sonst ne PN wenn ich Zeit hätte . Gefunden habe ich sowieso erst eine Schaufel, Winterjacke und ein Weapon Cleaning Kit


----------



## Zybba (27. Dezember 2014)

Dann sag uns doch schon mal, wo du in etwa bist. Damit wir uns evtl. schon vorher auf den Weg machen können. ^^


----------



## BartholomO (29. Dezember 2014)

Habe soeben seit langer Zeit mal wieder DayZ gespielt. Mir ist aufgefallen das kaum Zombies unterwegs sind, haben sie das reduziert? Habe nun nach 1,5 Stunden Spielzeit nur 3 Zombies gesehen das war früher anders.


----------



## PcGamer512 (29. Dezember 2014)

BartholomO schrieb:


> Habe soeben seit langer Zeit mal wieder DayZ gespielt. Mir ist aufgefallen das kaum Zombies unterwegs sind, haben sie das reduziert? Habe nun nach 1,5 Stunden Spielzeit nur 3 Zombies gesehen das war früher anders.



Ist auch gut so die Dinger bringen mich jedesmal auf die Palme!
Erst letztens bin ich beim spawnen fast verreckt weil mich nen dreckszombie fast ko gehauen hat und das während bei mir stand Please Wait...


----------



## BartholomO (30. Dezember 2014)

Naja finde es relativ doof wenn man ein Zombie Spiel spielt und dort sind kaum welche vorhanden. Und Loot findet man auch kaum, bin jetzt schon öfter neu gespawnt und konnte kaum was zu essen finden bis ich einfach verhungert oder verdurstet bin. Habe auch öfter die Server gewechselt, also am Server liegts anscheinend nicht dass da ständig alles gelootet wird, aber die müssen endlich mal dass System rein bringen das Loot auch spawnen kann wenn der Server schon online ist und nicht wenn der Server Restartet.

Ich schau nachher mal wieder in der Mod vorbei, mal schauen ob da überhaupt noch was los ist, habe auf jeden Fall noch in Erinnerung das da vom Loot, von der Performance und von den Zombies alles deutlich besser war.


----------



## Zybba (30. Dezember 2014)

BartholomO schrieb:


> Habe soeben seit langer Zeit mal wieder DayZ gespielt. Mir ist aufgefallen das kaum Zombies unterwegs sind, haben sie das reduziert? Habe nun nach 1,5 Stunden Spielzeit nur 3 Zombies gesehen das war früher anders.


Es kommt meiner Meinung nach auf das Gebiet an.
Gerade in den neueren Städten scheint es oft keine oder zumindest weniger Zombies zu geben.
Aber auch in älteren Gebieten könnten insgesamt es schon mehr sein, das stimmt.

Generell spielt es sich aber recht krampfig im Nahkampf, finde ich.
Zombies nerven eher, gefährlich werden sie höchstens durch die Steuerung... ^^

@lol2k:
Es ist doch richtig, dass die Charakter resettet werden sollen zum neuen Jahr, oder?
Ich hab das so in Erinnerung, leider gerade über Google nichts dazu gefunden.


----------



## PcGamer512 (30. Dezember 2014)

BartholomO schrieb:


> Naja finde es relativ doof wenn man ein Zombie Spiel spielt und dort sind kaum welche vorhanden. Und Loot findet man auch kaum, bin jetzt schon öfter neu gespawnt und konnte kaum was zu essen finden bis ich einfach verhungert oder verdurstet bin. Habe auch öfter die Server gewechselt, also am Server liegts anscheinend nicht dass da ständig alles gelootet wird, aber die müssen endlich mal dass System rein bringen das Loot auch spawnen kann wenn der Server schon online ist und nicht wenn der Server Restartet.
> 
> Ich schau nachher mal wieder in der Mod vorbei, mal schauen ob da überhaupt noch was los ist, habe auf jeden Fall noch in Erinnerung das da vom Loot, von der Performance und von den Zombies alles deutlich besser war.



Du musst auch Sever auswählen wo steht high loot etc.
Wir hatten letztens einen Server mit ultra high loot da ist jedes haus förmlich explodiert.



Zybba schrieb:


> Es ist doch richtig, dass die Charakter resettet werden sollen zum neuen Jahr, oder?
> Ich hab das so in Erinnerung, leider gerade über Google nichts dazu gefunden.



Ochnöö.
Jetzt hab ich gradmal ne SKS und ne Armbrust iknl Pfeile


----------



## cap82 (31. Dezember 2014)

Bisher gab es keinen Character Reset. ich finde immer noch Server mit meinem Chararcter von Anfang Dezember,  also 0.51.


----------



## Creeperio (1. Januar 2015)

Nach etwas langer Pause, hab ich mal wieder Lust bekommen Dayz zu spielen. 
Mal sehen was sich alles seither getan hat. 

Gibt es hier einer Truppe, der man sich anschließen könnte? Keine Angst ich mach auch kein Blödsinn


----------



## cap82 (1. Januar 2015)

Bist du schon in der PCGH-Steam Gruppe für DayZ? Wenn nicht,kannst du dich da mal umsehen.


----------



## Creeperio (2. Januar 2015)

Ich guck mal rein  

Aber ansonsten, wenn jemand Verstärkung braucht wäre ich dabei^^

EDIT: hättest du eventuell ein Link zur Gruppe? ich finde hier nicht viel x.X


----------



## cap82 (2. Januar 2015)

Steam Community :: Group :: PCGHX-DayZ

Du brauchst aber eine Einladung.
Schick mir einfach deine Steam ID per PN, dann mach ich das.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (3. Januar 2015)

Creeperio schrieb:


> Gibt es hier einer Truppe, der man sich anschließen könnte? Keine Angst ich mach auch kein Blödsinn


Schau mal auf "gebrechlich und ahnungslos" vorbei. Dort ist TS3-Pflicht und die strengen Admins kicken auch dementsprechend. Dort musst du sowohl auf Server, TS3 als auch in Steam den selben Nick haben.
Da friendly-Server, ist KOS streng verboten. Spieler sind dazu angehalten, den Loot  toter Chars zu bewachen...
Schau mal vorbei, kann man sehr gut drauf spielen 




Zybba schrieb:


> Es ist doch richtig, dass die Charakter resettet werden sollen zum neuen Jahr, oder?
> Ich hab das so in Erinnerung, leider gerade über Google nichts dazu gefunden.



Da der Entwickler natürlich auch mitbekommen hat, dass viele mit duplizierten Sachen rumlaufen, kommt mit dem nächsten Patch im Januar wieder ein Server-Wipe, bei dem alle Items und Chars gelöscht werden. Außerdem sollen die Admins auf Public-Servern keinen manuellen "Loot-Restart" mehr machen können. 

Ob dieser Server-Wipe auch auf _Private_-Servern ausgeführt wird, weiß ich allerdings nicht. Was die Leute auf ihren privaten Servern veranstalten, kann den Entwicklern ja herzlich egal sein...


----------



## Creeperio (3. Januar 2015)

Son Server klingt doch vielversprechend 
ich gucke es mir mal an, kann man dich dort auch antreffen? Wenn ja werde ich dich verfolgen oder mitlaufen xD

Mal sehen *glubsch*


----------



## Gast1668381003 (4. Januar 2015)

Creeperio schrieb:


> Son Server klingt doch vielversprechend
> ich gucke es mir mal an, kann man dich dort auch antreffen? Wenn ja werde ich dich verfolgen oder mitlaufen xD



Entweder spiele ich da oder auf "BMz" - persistance ON, friendly-Server, ebenfalls TS3-Pflicht und ein PW bekommt er auch noch. Leider keine whitelist, aber naja...


----------



## cap82 (4. Januar 2015)

TS3 Pflicht? 
Solche Server meide ich strikt. Killt die Atmosphäre und der Dayz-Spirit geht verloren. Aber kann ja jeder machen wie er möchte.


----------



## tonikroos1987 (4. Januar 2015)

Hey, würde gern bei euch in der Steam Gruppe eintreten und ein paar schöne Stunden in Chernarus mit euch ver bringen


----------



## cap82 (5. Januar 2015)

Steam ID per PN, dann lade ich dich in die Gruppe ein.


----------



## cryon1c (6. Januar 2015)

So hab mir den Spaß geholt. 
Egal was ich einstelle - das Mistding droppt trotzdem unter 30FPS stellenweise.
Config geändert, Sichtweite etc alles runter. 6 Cores, 11 exThreads zugewiesen, 4GB VRAM und das blöde Teil will immer noch nicht sauber laufen. Dafür seh ich die Bäume in 100m Entfernung aufpoppen....
Also was mach ich denn falsch, mit irgendwelchen Einstellungen sollte ich doch auf 60FPS minimal kommen?
Die Kiste würde ich als nicht zu schwach bezeichnen...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (6. Januar 2015)

Es sollte nach einem Jahr jeden potenziellen Käufer geläufig sein, dass DayZ schlecht performt.


----------



## cryon1c (6. Januar 2015)

Das war mir schon klar, aber mit angepassten Einstellungen sollte die 970 und ein verdammter 6core @ 4,5GHz wohl genug sein für 60FPS min. 

Was auch seltsam ist, DayZ gönnt sich bis zu 30% CPU-Leistung und gehört somit zu den hungrigsten Spielen überhaupt die ich ausprobiert habe, obwohl es da nix zu sehen gibt was so viel CPU-Leistung brauchen würde.


----------



## efdev (6. Januar 2015)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Das war mir schon klar, aber mit angepassten Einstellungen sollte die 970 und ein verdammter 6core @ 4,5GHz wohl genug sein für 60FPS min.



das hättest du zwar gerne allerdings geht es auch allen anderen käufern nicht anders außerdem ist es nun wirklich bekannt und kein grund mehr um sich aufzuregen.



> Was auch seltsam ist, DayZ gönnt sich bis zu 30% CPU-Leistung und gehört somit zu den hungrigsten Spielen überhaupt die ich ausprobiert habe, obwohl es da nix zu sehen gibt was so viel CPU-Leistung brauchen würde.



das wurde glaube ich hier und auch in anderen threads die mit arma2/3 und dayz zu tun haben öfters geklärt(ich suche mal die entsprechenden post raus)


----------



## bath92 (6. Januar 2015)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Das war mir schon klar, aber mit angepassten Einstellungen sollte die 970 und ein verdammter 6core @ 4,5GHz wohl genug sein für 60FPS min.
> 
> Was auch seltsam ist, DayZ gönnt sich bis zu 30% CPU-Leistung und gehört somit zu den hungrigsten Spielen überhaupt die ich ausprobiert habe, obwohl es da nix zu sehen gibt was so viel CPU-Leistung brauchen würde.



Hatten wir das Thema nicht erst?! 

Es liegt nicht an deiner CPU oder deiner GPU, im Moment ist einfach nicht mehr drin. Dazu kommt noch das DayZ im derzeitigen Zustand nur einen CPU-Kern auslastet.
Dies wird sich hoffentlich mit dem Umstieg auf DX11 ändern. 

Allerdings kannst du ein paar Sachen in deiner Konfig ändern dann läuft’s etwas besser:

Dayz Standalone: FPS Performance Guide & Tweaks - Dayz TV

Und bei den Grafikeinstellungen im Game selbst kannst du Großteils auf Nvidia-Experience vertrauen.
Würde nur unter Rendering alles deaktivieren und unter Qualität evtl. die Wolken auf hoch bis sehr hoch damit sieht´s bei Nacht besser aus. 

Edit: Ich hab mit den Einstellungen und DS auf 133% (2560x1440) außerhalb von Städten ca. 70 FPS und in den Städten ca. 25 FPS mit Ausreißern/Standbildern
so wie jeder andere auch.


----------



## cryon1c (6. Januar 2015)

Das hab ich ja alles drin, teilweise noch niedriger. Die FPS droppen trotzdem unter 30. 

So wie es aktuell ist (und ich wollte den Spaß auch noch in 1080p 60FPS streamen), ist das absolute Grütze. Ich seh es ja ein ein schlecht optimiertes Spiel nicht mit maximalen Einstellungen zu spielen, wie dies aktuell bei vielen Spielen der Fall ist *hust* Ubischrott *hust* 
Aber 60FPS mit minimalen Einstellungen MUSS drin sein, egal wie man es dreht.


----------



## Zybba (6. Januar 2015)

Ich wunder mich sehr, dass du dir das Spiel gekauft hast...
Du bist doch schon länger mit dem Thema beschäftigt?


----------



## bath92 (6. Januar 2015)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Das hab ich ja alles drin, teilweise noch niedriger. Die FPS droppen trotzdem unter 30.
> 
> So wie es aktuell ist (und ich wollte den Spaß auch noch in 1080p 60FPS streamen), ist das absolute Grütze. Ich seh es ja ein ein schlecht optimiertes Spiel nicht mit maximalen Einstellungen zu spielen, wie dies aktuell bei vielen Spielen der Fall ist *hust* Ubischrott *hust*
> Aber 60FPS mit minimalen Einstellungen MUSS drin sein, egal wie man es dreht.



Andere streamen es trotzdem! 

DayZ und streamen ist eh so eine Sache. Wird wohl von den meisten wegen den vielen Bäumen und dem Gras nur
mit sehr niedriger Bitrate gestreamt, da sonst die Hälfte der Zuschauer den Stream nicht mehr schauen könnte.

Klar kannst du mit der Auflösung runter gehen, irgendwann hast du auch 60 FPS in der Stadt. 

Aber lassen wir´s jetzt besser gut sein.
Auf DX11 warten und dann kann man nochmal drüber reden.


----------



## cryon1c (6. Januar 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich wunder mich sehr, dass du dir das Spiel gekauft hast...
> Du bist doch schon länger mit dem Thema beschäftigt?



Ja deswegen hab ich nicht in der Alpha sondern erst jetzt zugegriffen, ich wollte denen über 1 Jahr geben um die Kinderkrankheiten und schlimme Bugs zu beseitigen. 

Standart beim streamen habsch 3500 bitrate, x264 faster preset @ 1080p 60FPS. Das zerrt an der CPU, erlaubt aber ein recht gutes Bild, der encoder muss aber hart arbeiten.
Deswegen war es immer mein Ziel die Spiele mit 60+ FPS minimal zu jagen, sonst machst keinen Sinn in 60FPS zu streamen. Wenns kurze drops auf 45 gibt - na meinetwegen, aber in jeder Stadt wo mehr als 20 Häuser stehen, krebse ich mit unter 40 durch die Botanik. 

Ich hab mich nicht sehr intensiv damit beschäftigt, ich weiß nur das es bei Kumpels mit deutlich schwächerer Hardware läuft, die streamen aber alle nicht, deswegen ist bei denen ne 350€-CPU sinnlos.


----------



## bath92 (6. Januar 2015)

Bis Ende 2015 wird das Ganze aber immer noch "Alpha" heißen. 

Bin jetzt nicht der Stream-Pro, aber in dem Fall kann es sein das einige Zuschauer mit "schlechter" Leitung nichts sehen
oder ständig Nachladeruckler haben. Da hilft nur mit der Bitrate runter gehen oder du bist Twitch-Partner und hast somit
ständig Restreaming und jeder kann die passende Qualität wählen.


----------



## drunkn_master (6. Januar 2015)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Ja deswegen hab ich nicht in der Alpha sondern erst jetzt zugegriffen, ich wollte denen über 1 Jahr geben um die Kinderkrankheiten und schlimme Bugs zu beseitigen.
> 
> Standart beim streamen habsch 3500 bitrate, x264 faster preset @ 1080p 60FPS. Das zerrt an der CPU, erlaubt aber ein recht gutes Bild, der encoder muss aber hart arbeiten.
> Deswegen war es immer mein Ziel die Spiele mit 60+ FPS minimal zu jagen, sonst machst keinen Sinn in 60FPS zu streamen. Wenns kurze drops auf 45 gibt - na meinetwegen, aber in jeder Stadt wo mehr als 20 Häuser stehen, krebse ich mit unter 40 durch die Botanik.
> ...



So,

ich habe das nun oft genug in X Threads erwähnt.

1. Es ist völlig egal wie High End und teuer deiner Hardware ist. Das "Spiel" ist immer noch eine Alpha und ist dafür bekannt auf den besten Rechnern mies zu laufen.

Warum? Weil die Hersteller zu aller erst den ganzen Content und Systeme in das Spiel bringen bevor der Feinschliff bzw. die Optimierung dran ist.

2. Es ist, wie schon erwähnt, immer noch eine Alpha, denn das "Spiel" ist eigentlich gar kein Spiel, sondern eine Entwickler-/Testversion.

Das steht direkt auf der Steam Seite von DayZ Standalone.

3. Die Tweaks so wie Sie sind haben mir geholfen. Muss nicht sein das es überall klappt, aber es hilft bei so einigen.

4. Schmink dir deine Max Settings + 60 FPS ab. Es gibt keine Hardware Optimierung. Punkt.



Ich spiele es mit 30 - 45 FPS mit den Tweaks. Auch in den Städten.
Ja auch hier kommt mal der ein oder andere Ruckler oder Hänger.

Grafik ist, bis auf Texturen und Models, komplett runtergestellt mit 1920x1080.

Du kannst dir das hier noch anschauen:
Steam Community :: Guide :: DayZ: Increase your FPS/Performance efficiently. (20-30 fps boost)

Hier ist es einmal für AMD und ein mal für Intel Systeme notiert.

*(Intel System)
sceneComplexity=1000000;
shadowZDistance=150;
viewDistance=3000;
preferredObjectViewDistance=1700;
terrainGrid=3.125;*


----------



## cryon1c (6. Januar 2015)

Naja da müsste ich sowohl 60FPS als auch 1080p aufgeben, denn unter 3500 sieht das wiederum kacke aus. Wenn die Leute eine so schlechte Leitung haben das sie nicht mal 4mbit/s down hat, sind sie gerade sowieso arm dran - die Dateimengen explodieren in den letzten Jahren, ich hab mich vor 4-5 Jahren noch mit DSL 16k zufrieden gegeben, wo 6k ankamen. War halt da, hat gereicht. Nu nicht mehr.

Ich lieg jetzt in Cherno aufm Dach, min. FPS sind so 37-38. Man merkt es, aber es stört weder beim guggen noch beim zielen.  Aber mit den Einstellungen kann ich nicht mehr snipen, ich seh nicht weit genug.


Edit: Ja wie gesagt mit den Tweaks krieg ich 5-10FPS mehr, sehe dafür aber nix mehr und kann entsprechend nicht mal mehr als Sniper rumliegen ohne eckige Bäume im Visier zu haben. Ich steh aber nicht auf Minecraft-Bäume.

Und das ich max settings mit 60FPS nicht kriege, ist klar. Ich will aber wenigstens mit den minimalen meine 60FPS durchgehend haben.


----------



## drunkn_master (6. Januar 2015)

Die SceneComplexity bei 3500 ist um einiges zu wenig.
Das würde ich mir auch nicht antun.

Ich glaube bei deiner CPU ist *sceneComplexity=1000000  *schon ok.
Gebe dem Spiel mal 8 Gigabyte statt 4.


----------



## cryon1c (6. Januar 2015)

drunkn_master schrieb:


> Die SceneComplexity bei 3500 ist um einiges zu wenig.
> Das würde ich mir auch nicht antun.
> 
> Ich glaube bei deiner CPU ist *sceneComplexity=1000000  *schon ok.
> Gebe dem Spiel mal 8 Gigabyte statt 4.



Hab das mal höhergestellt. Sieht bis jetzt genau so bescheiden aus.
Das Spiel hat Zugriff auf alles, 16GB RAM und 4GB VRAM zugewiesen, das soll sich nehmen was es braucht, hauptsache es läuft.


----------



## Zybba (6. Januar 2015)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Ja deswegen hab ich nicht in der Alpha sondern erst jetzt zugegriffen, ich wollte denen über 1 Jahr geben um die Kinderkrankheiten und schlimme Bugs zu beseitigen.[...]


Wie schon einige geschrieben haben, ist es immer noch die Alpha.
Naja... Mach das Beste draus oder lass es erst mal liegen.


----------



## cryon1c (6. Januar 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Wie schon einige geschrieben haben, ist es immer noch die Alpha.
> Naja... Mach das Beste draus oder lass es erst mal liegen.



Ja wie gesagt, early alpha ist das eine, 1 Jahr später ist es was anderes. Das sie absolut nix mit der Performance machen, ist blöd, vor allem da es sowieso eine andere Abteilung macht die mit content creation nix zu tun hat.


----------



## Zybba (6. Januar 2015)

Genau, "*wie gesagt"*. Ist ja nicht so, als hättest du das nicht vorher gewusst.
Du hast doch hier schon fleißig mit den Leuten darüber diskutiert.

Ich war mit den Entscheidungen der Entwickler bisher auch nicht immer zufrieden.
Allerdings wurden wir ja vorgewarnt.


----------



## cryon1c (6. Januar 2015)

Ich wusste das es nicht optimiert ist. Aber das es so "optimiert" ist das man selbst mit  minimalen Einstellungen wo man nix mehr sieht, trotzdem unter 60FPS fällt - das kann man doch nicht machen. 
Ich wollte mir n 1140p 120Hz Monitor gönnen um auch mal richtig flüssig zu zocken, das sollten die meisten Spiele auf dem Markt aktuell auch bringen. Aber gerade das was viel gespielt und auch gestreamt wird (DayZ, WoW, SC2 + die ganzen frischen neuen Titel wie AC:U, Far Cry 4 blah), hat aktuell die performance von einem Ziegelstein. Dabei ist die Hardware schon zu schnell für 1080p. Ich scheue mich auch nicht noch eine 970 reinzuklatschen mit SLI, sehe aber kein Profil für die meisten Spiele bei mir.
Geplant war DayZ eigentlich mit ner extrem hohen Sichtweite auf 5760x1080 zu zocken, solange die Monitore halt so stehen. Wenn ich dafür noch ne GTX 970 reinjagen müsste, dann sei es so. Aktuell krieg ich es aber nicht mal auf 1 Monitor zum laufen.


----------



## lol2k (6. Januar 2015)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Ja wie gesagt, early alpha ist das eine, 1 Jahr später ist es was anderes. Das sie absolut nix mit der Performance machen, ist blöd, vor allem da es sowieso eine andere Abteilung macht die mit content creation nix zu tun hat.



Ich verfolge dieses Meinungsbild seit dem Release der DayZ SA. 
Schon im Dezember 2013 behaupteten einige Arma II DayZ-Mod Spieler, dass es eine Frechheit war, uns Spielern eine derartige Version zu präsentieren. Und das nach all der Zeit und dem was Rocket in einigen Interviews verlauten ließ. Und nun schreiben wir den 06.01.15 und wir finden noch immer ein DayZ im Alpha-Status vor. Das mögen einige frech finden, gar unverschämt. Ich frage mich hingegen wohin die Kritik führen soll. Denn halten wir nochmal fest: Vor dem "Projekt DayZ" wird bis heute gewarnt -sehr eindringlich, sehr klar beschildert. In Zeiten von Streams und Online-Tests muss man einen regelrechten Blindkauf tätigen um nicht zu wissen wie es aktuell um das Spiel steht. 

Wie bereits einige User, geradezu stakkatohaft in diesem Forum und bei fast jeder News erneut predigen: Lasst gut sein oder arrangiert euch mit Early Access Titeln. Aber bitte, bitte, bitte erklärt uns nicht immer wieder wie fragil, instabil und unfertig DayZ ist - denn genau das wissen wir! 
Ich kann nur meine eigene Motivation schildern - im Spätsommer 2012 durfte man beinahe jeden Tag mehrmals (!) manuell (!) DayZ- und BattleEye-Updates ziehen um DayZ überhaupt spielen zu können. Kein externes Programm wie der später erschienene "DayZ Commander" half dabei, es gab keine automatischen Updates. Wer die Mod zum Laufen bekommen wollte muss richtig frickeln - Abstürze der Mod, Cheater und zig Gründe zu sterben waren an der Tagesordnung. Kannst du dir vorstellen, dass man an einer Tanne vorbei läuft, sich die Beine bricht und danach elendig krepiert? Welcome to DayZ Mod! Ein Mitspieler läuft zu dicht an dir vorbei - Beinbruch und ab in die ewigen Jagdgründe! Du willst auf einen Stein klettern um besser snipern zu können? Beinbruch und zurück an die Küste! Und über die Zombie KI und die Cheater mit ihrem Dance-Script will ich mich an dieser Stelle erst gar nicht auslassen. 

Kurzum: Um DayZ 2012 und 2013 als Mod über Stunden, Wochen und Monate zu zocken, musste man beinahe masochistisch veranlagt sein. Ich hoffe du kannst dir jetzt vielleicht ansatzweise ein Bild davon machen warum die Performance-Probleme, die du hier thematisiert, bei uns nur ein müdes Lächeln hervorrufen. 
Um das Mod-Gefühl mal zusammen zu fassen lasse ich nachfolgendes Video hier:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uRnAsSzkr9I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Grüße lol2k


----------



## drunkn_master (7. Januar 2015)

Mal zum Thema selbst,

Habe gestern ne Stunde mit nem Kumpel am großen Airfield rumgegegurkt und ein bissel was gesammelt.
Da liegt doch echt eine AKM im Wald daneben.

Ist das normal? Habe schon öfter Sachen im Wald finden können nahe der Landebahn.
Dies war übrigens Tag 6 nach dem verspeisen meines toten Kollegen.
Nach ewigem Heulen und Zucken im Zoom, habe ich beschlossen meinem Kumpel alles zu übergeben was ich habe und das Leben meines Charakters selber zu beenden.

Schrotflinte ins Face, ein kleiner Heuler im richtigen Moment, BAM. You are dead.


Ich hoffe mir kann einer auf die Sprünge helfen.
Seitdem ich nun offiziell Kannibale war, haben alle Kollegen in meiner Nähe die es nicht sind heftig gezittert. (EDIT: Das zittern ist das selbe gewesen wie bei einem Armbruch.  Schiene anlegen um es auszuschließen wurde getestet).
Ist das ein Effekt durch meinen Kannibalismus?
Haben die anderen Charakter Angst vor mir und meiner Nähe?


----------



## -Shorty- (7. Januar 2015)

Gestern LKW gefahren.   Wroooooom heftig laut die Dinger. Dann ein mein erstes Heli-Wrack gefunden.
 So langsam finde ich es wieder spannend, da einiges an Loot und Loot-spawnplätzen dazugekommen ist. 

Also weiß nicht genau wie lange das schon so ist, aber um die Militärtrucks gibts ja nun auch einiges an Loot. 
Ich finds auf alle Fälle gut das Spiel wachsen zu sehen.


----------



## cap82 (7. Januar 2015)

drunkn_master schrieb:


> Mal zum Thema selbst,
> 
> Habe gestern ne Stunde mit nem Kumpel am großen Airfield rumgegegurkt und ein bissel was gesammelt.
> Da liegt doch echt eine AKM im Wald daneben.
> ...



Ist wohl ein Bug, wenn du mit einen Kannibalen auf dem Server bist, der durch das Menschenfleisch bereits die "Brain Disease" hat, kann dein Character die Symptome übernehmen (wimmern, lachen, zittern).





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KWAw7Cf572U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## drunkn_master (7. Januar 2015)

cap82 schrieb:


> Ist wohl ein Bug, wenn du mit einen Kannibalen auf dem Server bist, der durch das Menschenfleisch bereits die "Brain Disease" hat, kann dein Character die Symptome übernehmen (wimmern, lachen, zittern).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jupp, das Video habe ich auch gesehen.

Nur unterscheidet sich das Zittern meiner Mitspieler von dem das ich selber hatte.
Wie gesagt, meine Kollegen haben halt so gezittert als wenn der Arm gebrochen wäre.
Nicht so wie das Zucken was ich hatte.

Hmm, komische Sache.


----------



## PcGamer512 (7. Januar 2015)

Wenn ich mitm Kumpel spiele ist der so oft am zucken und am rutschen.
Die Pings und Desync sind seit 0.52 sowas von extrem hoch bestimmt immer 300-400 ping wobei es fast alle haben egal welcher server


----------



## Gast1668381003 (9. Januar 2015)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Das sie absolut nix mit der Performance machen, ist blöd, vor allem da es sowieso eine andere Abteilung macht die mit content creation nix zu tun hat.



Die Entwickler wollen das Spiel auf eine modifizierte Engine inkl. DX 11-Renderpfad portieren. Das wird voraussichtlich diese Jahr geschehen.


----------



## sinchilla (10. Januar 2015)

hallöle,

ich hab das spiel seit april nicht mehr gespielt. der fehlende content & die schlechte performance haben einfach den spass geraubt. wollt ma fragen wie das nun ist, vor allem im vergleich zu breaking point.http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/arma/330897-sammelthread-arma-3-breaking-point.html

bei breaking point hat man halt häuser( man kann diese abschliessen wenn man entsprechende ressourcen findet), kann hunde haben, fahrzeuge bzw. helikopter & es gibt basen der einzelnen fraktionen.

wie sieht das im vergleich zu dayz aus? wär schön wenn jemand antwortet der beides gespielt hat bzw. spielt! vor allem die performance is in breaking point sehr gut, im mittel sinds etwa 75 fps auf ultra in kavalla gehts auch mal auf 40 runter.

bei dayz war es ja nen graus in großen städten wie elektro bzw. quasi unspielbar. wie is die ki der zombies mittlerweile? buggen sie immernoch durch wände? in breaking point ist deren hirn quasi scho verfault & die sind saublöd aber es wird dran gearbeitet.


----------



## cap82 (10. Januar 2015)

Nightlight schrieb:


> Die Entwickler wollen das Spiel auf eine modifizierte Engine inkl. DX 11-Renderpfad portieren. Das wird voraussichtlich diese Jahr geschehen.



Leute es nervt langsam...
ES WIRD KEINE NEUE ENGINE GEBEN!

Die alte Arma2 Engine wurde bereits modifiziert und deswegen umbenannt.

Es wird lediglich DX11 eingefügt.


----------



## keinnick (10. Januar 2015)

Wird das Ding eigentlich irgendwann mal den Beta-Status erreichen, geschweige denn fertig?


----------



## efdev (10. Januar 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Wird das Ding eigentlich irgendwann mal den Beta-Status erreichen, geschweige denn fertig?



beta dieses jahr und wenn ich mich recht erinnere release 2016 

ich freue mich auch schon wenn bald alles drin ist und dann das richtige survival anfängt man werden da eine  menge leute anfangen zu weinen .


----------



## lol2k (11. Januar 2015)

cap82 schrieb:


> ES WIRD KEINE NEUE ENGINE GEBEN!



Da hat der cap82 wohl recht. Hier gibts weitere Infos zur Enfusion Engine.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Njaysrs2fx0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







efdev schrieb:


> beta dieses jahr und wenn ich mich recht erinnere release 2016



So jedenfalls der offiziell Plan. Ich glaube das erst wenn mein Steam Client die Beta lädt.  BI ist in der Hinsicht wie CIG - sie haben große Ambitionen, schießen zeitlich aber immer wieder über das Ziel hinaus.


_Edit:_

Ein Video für alle Sniper hier im Forum.  




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uf9MIArh55o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## cap82 (11. Januar 2015)

Ich finds etwas ärgerlich, dass sie derart Propaganda mit ihrer "New Engine" machen, und man zwischen den Zeilen heraus hören muss, dass es keine komplett neue ist, sondern die alte in Teilen überarbeitet und aufgebessert wird.
Man sieht ja, welche Auswirkungen das bereits in diversen Foren hat. Da wird irgendwo mal "Standalone New Engine" aufgeschnappt und schon verbreitet sich diese Unwahrheit wie ein Lauffeuer. So kann man sich auch nach der Alpha noch die Käufer sichern..

Hier noch ein paar Quellen zur "neuen Engine":

https://steamcommunity.com/app/221100/discussions/0/627456486641986777/?insideModal=1

overview for Hicks_206


----------



## drunkn_master (12. Januar 2015)

lol2k schrieb:


> So jedenfalls der offiziell Plan. Ich glaube das erst wenn mein Steam Client die Beta lädt.  BI ist in der Hinsicht wie CIG - sie haben große Ambitionen, schießen zeitlich aber immer wieder über das Ziel hinaus.



Man wird dann wohl im Verlaufe von 2015 mehr und mehr damit beschäftigt sein seinen Charakter am Leben zu halten, statt sich stupide per Serverhopping Waffen und Muni zusammen zu kratzen und Leute ab zu schlachten.

Ein Kumpel hat mir gestern eine hysterische Nachricht gesendet und sich darüber aufgeregt, dass ein "Friendly" ihn nach 10 Minuten von hinten weg gezogen hat.

Die haben noch miteinander gesprochen und haben Elektro zusammen durchsucht. 

Nun wird er auf alles feuern was ihm entgegen kommt. Egal was es ist. 


Edit:
Btw. wenn die Traps da sind, freue ich mich schon auf die kleinen Zufälle die es mal so gibt in DayZ.

Wenn man zufällig in eine Bärenfalle latscht und dann rumkriechen darf.


----------



## dedde711 (13. Januar 2015)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich wusste das es nicht optimiert ist. Aber das es so "optimiert" ist das man selbst mit  minimalen Einstellungen wo man nix mehr sieht, trotzdem unter 60FPS fällt - das kann man doch nicht machen.
> Ich wollte mir n 1140p 120Hz Monitor gönnen um auch mal richtig flüssig zu zocken, das sollten die meisten Spiele auf dem Markt aktuell auch bringen. Aber gerade das was viel gespielt und auch gestreamt wird (DayZ, WoW, SC2 + die ganzen frischen neuen Titel wie AC:U, Far Cry 4 blah), hat aktuell die performance von einem Ziegelstein. Dabei ist die Hardware schon zu schnell für 1080p. Ich scheue mich auch nicht noch eine 970 reinzuklatschen mit SLI, sehe aber kein Profil für die meisten Spiele bei mir.
> Geplant war DayZ eigentlich mit ner extrem hohen Sichtweite auf 5760x1080 zu zocken, solange die Monitore halt so stehen. Wenn ich dafür noch ne GTX 970 reinjagen müsste, dann sei es so. Aktuell krieg ich es aber nicht mal auf 1 Monitor zum laufen.


Man kann sli aktivieren.  Bringt aber nicht sonderlich viel.  Habe es auch getestet. Es arbeiten zwar beide, sind aber trotzdem nur 18-30% ausgelastet


----------



## drunkn_master (13. Januar 2015)

Soo Leute, 

ich habe nun das Problem das mein Charakter nicht mehr gespeichert wird bzw. nach dem Neustart von DayZ gewiped wird.
Habe ein mal angefangen. Nach einer Stunde Spiel neu gestartet (DayZ.exe funktioniert nicht mehr komm ziemlich oft beim beenden des Spiels) und musste schon wieder am Strand ohne mein Equip anfangen.
Dachte mir "ok, kann sein das du beim ausloggen erschlagen wurdest" oder weiß ich was. 
Also noch mal neu starten. 2 Stunden gespielt. Spiel neugestartet. Wieder am Strand....

Keine Ahnung woran das liegen kann.
Habe dann noch 2 Stunden mit nem Kumpel gesammelt und bin wieder raus. Mittwoch solls weitergehen.
Hoffe der Char ist dann noch da.



EDIT:
So Kollegen,
ich habe nun eine Frage an alle hier was den Spielspaß angeht.
Spielt ihr auf Public Server/Hive oder Private Server/Hive und was macht euch mehr spaß?

Wie finde ich eine Liste mit Privateserver + Whitelist und wie leite ich es in die Wege dort zu spielen?

Spielt ihr 3rd Person oder 1st Person only?
In meinen Augen ist 1st Person only optimal, da man nicht um Ecken schauen kann etc.
Nur kann ich mit meinem jetzigen Character nicht auf einen 1st Person only Server wechseln, da ich immer wieder am Strand neustarte.
Sind die 1st Person Hives (Public) unabhängig von den 3rd Person Hives (Public)? 
Oder wie läuft das genau?


----------



## lol2k (13. Januar 2015)

drunkn_master schrieb:


> Soo Leute,
> 
> ich habe nun das Problem das mein Charakter nicht mehr gespeichert wird bzw. nach dem Neustart von DayZ gewiped wird.
> [...]
> ...



Zu deinem ersten Problem: Leider ein  Fehler der immer mal wieder auftaucht. Zu Mod-Zeiten besonders schlimm; bei der Standalone habe ich es bislang seltener erlebt. Der Bug fußt auf einem Datenbankfehler - oftmals schafft es der zuletzt besuchte Server nicht, deinen Datensatz korrekt beim Hive-Server abzuspeichern. Hört man beim Einloggen bereits Meeresgeräusche (zu Mod-Zeiten sehr eindeutig, da man ausschließlich dort spawnen konnte), betätige die ESC-Taste und verlasse schnellstmöglichst den Server! Verweilst du zu lange auf dem neuen Server, überschreibt der neu angelegte Char den alten Datenbankeintrag und "zerstört" den alten Char somit vollständig. Wenn du Glück hast und einen anderen Server besuchst erhälst du deinen alten Char wieder. 
Außerdem gab es früher noch einen Unterschied zwischen den einzelnen Servern. Ein Wechsel von einem Vilayer Server auf einen Gamed!-Server konnte einem schonmal den Char kosten. Vielleicht kommt auch das heute noch zum Tragen.

Ich favorisiere 1st Person Server. Merkwürdigerweise trifft man dort tendenziell häufiger freundlich gesinnte Spieler, sowie Spieler älteren Semesters, die eine Konversation ohne Schusswechsel beginnen.  Netter Nebeneffekt sind weniger Cheater und natürlich herausforderndes Gameplay - letzteres steigert eindeutig die Immersion. 
3rd Person Server stellen meiner Meinung nach DayZ-Light dar, sind aber recht praktisch wenn man in größeren Gruppen spielt.

Ergänzung zu deinen Fragen:

Spiele z.Z. auf Public Servern, vermutlich wäre aber der Besuch eines Whitelist-Servers klüger - insbesondere wenn man kontinuierlich spielt. Theoretisch sollten diese Server weniger von Cheatern frequentiert werden. Momentan ist aber eine regelrechte Cheater-Seuche ausgebrochen, die auch nicht vor Whitelist-Servern halt macht. Dennoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, auf diesen Servern  von Cheatern getötet zu werden, deutlich geringer wenn die Admins gute Arbeit leisten.
Der Ablauf wäre wie folgt (am Beispiel. "myDayz.de"):
Hive - myDayZ - die große deutsche DayZ Community

Generell lässt sich sagen, dass man bis zu vier Chars spielen kann: 
Stable 1st person, stable 3rd person, experimental 1st person sowie experimental 3rd person. Demzufolge splittet BI.


----------



## Zybba (14. Januar 2015)

Habt ihr auch das Gefühl, dass die Server im Moment wieder schlechter laufen?
Items nutzen, aufheben, generell Interaktionen mit der Umwelt. Alles lief irgendwie schlechter und oft musste ich Tasten deutlich öfter drücken.
Dazu hat sich manchmal mein Linksklick dauerhaft wiederholt.
Ich gehe davon aus, es lag an DayZ und nicht an meiner Maus.

--------------

Gestern habe ich nach 226 Stunden DayZ meinen ersten definitiven Cheater getroffen.
Er flog durch die Luft und war innerhalb von Sekunden bei meinem Kollegen, der ein paar Kilometer weiter war.
Meinen Kollegen hatte er schon gekillt, dann mich ohnmächtig geschossen. Da war noch nicht klar, dass er gecheatet hat.
Also wache ich auf, wundere mich, dass ich nicht blute. Schau mich nach dem Typen um, sehe ihn, schieße - keine Muni.
Anscheinend hat er mich allen Ernstes verbunden, aber mir jegliche Munition abgenommen. xD
Als ich meinte, er sollte mich killen, hat er es nicht gemacht. Wir haben uns dann romantisch von einem Felsen gestürzt und einen neuen Server gesucht. xD
War aber nicht schlimm, waren eh auf einem 50er PvP Server.
Ich versuch zur Zeit, meine Bindung an Charaktere nicht so stark werden zu lassen. ^^

Auf dem neuen Server habe ich dann zwei Bambis getroffen, nett mit denen auf englisch gequatscht. Ich dachte, die gehören nicht zusammen.
Dann hat mich der eine KO gehauen und sie haben mich gekillt. xD
Daraufhin bin ich neu gespawnt, wollte mich meinem Mitspieler bei Rify treffen. Da wo das große Schiff steht. Ich komme gerade da an, er stirbt anscheinend durch einen Bug.
Ich geh also zu seiner Leiche und loote die und das Schiff.
Er spawnt da, wo ich vorher war, Solnichny. Also stand ich bei seiner Leiche, er bei meiner. War recht lustig. ^^
Dann trifft er die Typen, die mich gekillt hatten, die legen ihn um.
War eh schon später, also haben wir Ende gemacht.


----------



## bath92 (14. Januar 2015)

drunkn_master schrieb:


> Soo Leute,
> 
> ich habe nun das Problem das mein Charakter nicht mehr gespeichert wird bzw. nach dem Neustart von DayZ gewiped wird.
> Habe ein mal angefangen. Nach einer Stunde Spiel neu gestartet (DayZ.exe funktioniert nicht mehr komm ziemlich oft beim beenden des Spiels) und musste schon wieder am Strand ohne mein Equip anfangen.
> ...



Zu dem Problem mit dem Char-Reset:
Leider im Moment ein Bug, soweit ich weiß auch schon bekannt und gemeldet. Wenn der Server z.B. neustartet oder du die Verbindung zum Server
verlierst solltest du mind. eine Minute warten bevor zu wieder mit dem gleichem/ einem anderen Server verbindest. Nachdem mir durch den Bug
auch ein paar Char´s abhanden gekommen sind hab ich mich immer an die Wartezeit gehalten seitdem keine Probleme mehr. Wie sich das verhält 
wenn das Spiel abstürzt und die Meldung "DayZ ... funktioniert nicht mehr!" kommt weiß ich leider auch nicht. Aber alleine nur den Neustart des 
Spiels solltest du die Wartezeit von einer Minute einhalten können.  
Ob das mit der Wartezeit bei jedem funktioniert weiß ich leider auch nicht. Hab’s aber schon von verschiedenen Personen bestätigt bekommen und
man liest es auch immer wieder auf FB etc.

Zu den Whitelist-Servern: Bin da nach ein paar Wochen schon wieder nicht so begeistert. Anscheinend hält das die Hacker auch nicht ab 
Deshalb spiele ich im Moment auch ausschließlich 1st Person (Public).
Begründung: Kommt der Realität näher, man kann nicht über Wände etc. schauen, die Spieler sind meistens netter/schießen nicht gleich (gleichen Eindruck hab ich
auch bei den Experimental-Servern) etc., keine/weniger Hacker...


----------



## z4x (15. Januar 2015)

richtig gutes spiel dieses DayZ. Hab eben zum 4 mal (in den letzten 2 Wochen) meinen Char verloren, schön dass sie nach über einem Jahr nichtmal schaffen meinen Spielstand zu speichern, haben sich die 20 euro ja gelohnt, macht ja auch richtig spaß jeden tag von neuem anzufangen und wieder 2 stunden seine freunde zu suchen nur, weil sie es net hinbekommen meinen verdammten Charakter zu speichern, um dann wieder 2 milliarden Jahre nach gutem loot zu suchen, da die hälfte aller server komplett leer gelootet ist, und auf den anderen man schon am Spwan erschossen wird.  

Die Entwickler könnten sich ja auch mal um die Bugs kümmern anstatt tausend neue Items jedesmal reinzupatchen, die eh net richtig funktionieren. 

Ist ja eine alpha, damit muss man leben.  Mit diesem argument kann man auch net alles entschuldigen. Das spiel ist jetzt über ein Jahr schon eine alpha und man kann sich net sicher sein beim auloggen, dass man seine sachen später noch hat, wirklich tolles Spiel.


----------



## Zybba (15. Januar 2015)

Bester Beitrag!


----------



## lol2k (15. Januar 2015)

z4x schrieb:


> richtig gutes spiel dieses DayZ. [...] haben sich die 20 euro ja gelohnt, macht ja auch richtig spaß jeden tag von neuem anzufangen und wieder 2 stunden seine freunde zu suchen nur, weil sie es net hinbekommen meinen verdammten Charakter zu speichern, um dann wieder 2 milliarden Jahre nach gutem loot zu suchen, da die hälfte aller server komplett leer gelootet ist, und auf den anderen man schon am Spwan erschossen wird.
> 
> Die Entwickler könnten sich ja auch mal um die Bugs kümmern anstatt tausend neue Items jedesmal reinzupatchen, die eh net richtig funktionieren.
> 
> Ist ja eine alpha, damit muss man leben.  Mit diesem argument kann man auch net alles entschuldigen. Das spiel ist jetzt über ein Jahr schon eine alpha und man kann sich net sicher sein beim auloggen, dass man seine sachen später noch hat, wirklich tolles Spiel.



Ich glaube ich bin im Film - und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier! 

@z4x: Ich kann dir verraten warum du so frustriert bist - weil du ein Spiel erwartest das funktioniert. In deinen Augen soll DayZ halt Spaß machen. 
Tut es aber nicht. Soll es gar nicht! Denn ist es kein fertiges Spiel, sondern ein Spiel, welches sich in der Entwicklung befindet - ein kleiner, aber feiner Unterschied!  Kannst ja deinen Beitrag dazu leisten und Bugs melden.

"Alpha" sollte dir als Spieler eigentlich vermitteln, dass dieses Spiel nicht nur 
a) unfertig ist, 
sondern 
b) auch nicht von Bugs befreit wird. 
Bugfixing wird ab der Beta-Phase umgesetzt, was relativ logisch erscheint, wenn man sich mit dem Thema Projektmanagement und Softwareentwicklung auseinander setzt.


----------



## Zybba (15. Januar 2015)

lol2k schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich bin im Film - und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier! [...]


Mittlerweile verstehe ich, warum einige von euch hier angenervt sind. ^^


----------



## cap82 (15. Januar 2015)

@lol2k: DANKE, dass du so schnell geantwortet hast.
Ich war schon kurz davor zu platzen.

Mich nervt es langsam gewaltig, das wir hier alle 2 Seiten wiederholen müssen, was in DayZ abgeht, und welchen Stand die "Version" - denn ein Spiel ist es noch lange nicht - im Moment hat.

Es wird hier von Entwicklerseite klar kommuniziert, was einen hier erwartet und dass der Spielspaß nicht im Vordergrund steht (sogar jedesmal wenn ihr das Spiel startet!).

Die Standalone wird gekauft, und plötzlich ist man völligst empört, dass es ja genau so ist wie die Entwickler von Beginn an mitteilen! Ganz ehrlich, geht mir nicht auf den S...!

Habt mal ein bisschen Anspruch an euch selbst und setzt euch mit den Dingen auseinander, die euch beschäftigen und hört auf ständig nur euren Frust hier abzulassen! 

Ich bin auch nicht mit allem Einverstanden, was Bohemia macht, siehe mein "Propaganda" Post zur Engine, aber
wie Lol2k bereits vermerkte, *nehmt an der Entwicklung teil! *
Reportet Bugs, und beteiligt euch in den Foren.

Das Gejammer kann keiner mehr hören! 

DANKE


----------



## cryon1c (15. Januar 2015)

Ich hab das Teil jetzt eingemottet, wenn die es nicht hinkriegen die Engine komplett umzuschreiben und auf aktuelle Hardware zu optimieren und die Bugs zu beseitigen, bleibt das da auch. Erstma deinstalliert.

Wie ich bereits sagte - alle Alpha-Games die ich bis jetzt gespielt habe, waren wirklich spielbar und recht bugfrei. Klar kommen sie vor, aber nicht alle 2 Meter lang. 
Egal ob HOTS (nein nicht SC2), Evolve oder was auch immer - die Spiele sind alle gut optimiert, laufen vernünftig und die Inhalte werden erst SPÄTER hinzugefügt, nicht erst alles mit verbuggten Models, dämlicher AI und pervers schlecht skalierenden Engine zukleistern und dann optimieren - das geht nicht gut.

Zudem gibts jetzt mehr Konkurenz und H1Z1 sieht für den Entwicklungsstand jetzt schon deutlich besser aus als DayZ.

Ich nehme an der Entwicklung erst dann teil, wenn sich was nach vorne entwickelt und nicht zurück. Also erstmal die Engine und die Bugs fixen und dann Content reinbringen.


----------



## cap82 (15. Januar 2015)

Danke, dass du dich von DayZ abwendest, du tust uns damit einen riesen Gefallen!

Du scheinst anscheinend so nahe am Geschehen von Bohemia zu stehen, dass du mehr Anhnung hast, wie und was bei DayZ in der Entwicklung abzulaufen hat, als die Jungs von Bohemia selbst.
Da stelle ich mir die Frage, warum bist DU nicht der Chefentwickler?  Da muss doch was gewaltig schief laufen! An deiner Stelle würde ich mich da mal melden.


----------



## cryon1c (15. Januar 2015)

Ich bin streamer, kein Gamedesigner oder Entwickler. 
Ich sehe aber genug andere alphas & betas, schon seit über 10 Jahren spiele ich die wenn ich sie in die Finger kriege.
So was gruseliges habsch noch bei keinem Spiel erlebt, vor allem über so einen Zeitraum.

Naja meine 21€ haben die.


----------



## LudwigX (16. Januar 2015)

cap82 schrieb:


> Hier noch ein paar Quellen zur "neuen Engine":



Eine "neue" Engine ist immer so eine Sache. Im Prinzip updaten  fast alle Entwickler ihre Engines nur und nennen sie irgendwann "new". 
Mal so als Extrembeispiele: Die Skyrim Engine basiert noch auf der TES III Engine. Aber  sie hat mit Oblivion und Fallout 3 zwei extrem große Updates bekommen.  
Die COD Engine basiert noch auf COD 1. Gerade hier sieht man, dass auch Updates extrem wichtig für die Optimierung sind: die ersten Titel bis Modern Warfare liefen hervorragend auf dem PC, die Titel danach haben immer weiter abgelassen, was dann mit BO2 und Ghosts am schlimmsten war. Advanced Warfare hingegen läuft wieder sehr gut auf dem PC.

Es kann also durchaus Veränderungen an der Engine geben, auch wenn sie nicht komplett neu ist.


----------



## Zybba (16. Januar 2015)

Basiert CoD nicht auf der alten Q3 Engine?


----------



## Sirthegoat (16. Januar 2015)

Ja die Engine haben sie damals vom Grundgerüst von Quake 3 übernommen.

Ich sehe das mit den Engines genauso alle Entwickler updaten ihre Engine immer weiter es kommt meiner Meinung nach wenn überhaupt äußerst selten vor das mal das komplette Grundgerüst gestrichen wird und ein Entwickler komplett von null anfängt, macht auch aus finanzieller Sicht keinen Sinn. Nur wissen einige Entwickler das ganze eben gut zu vermarkten, bei Call of Duty reiten alle drauf rum das die Engine vom Grundgerüst uralt ist und von Quake 3 kommt weil die Engine eben nicht wirklich vermarktet wird wie es bei Dice mit der Frostbite Engine eben der Fall ist, das auch dort immer weiter an der alten Engine geupdatet wird und das fertige Produkt dann einfach einen neuen Namen oder Zahl kommt vergessen dabei viele. Bei Battlefield merkt man es zb. am Problem Netcode stark, irgendein Entwickler hat mal durchsickern lassen das es praktisch unmöglich ist den Netcode in der Frostbite Engine wirklich komplett fehlerfrei zu bekommen ohne ihn komplett neu zu schreiben weil die den Grundcode seit der ersten Frostbite Engine (Battlefield Bad Company) durch schleifen und immer weiter updaten da blickt irgendwann auch keiner mehr durch wie man welches Problem lösen kann.
Nur finde ich ist es eben bei Engines wichtig das man einen Fortschritt erkennt, ich persönlich kann mir Call of Duty nicht mehr anschauen, da hat sich seit dem vierten Teil einfach zu wenig getan und man ist mit relativ aktueller Hardware einfach mittlerweile besseres gewöhnt.

Bei Bohemia wird es nicht anders sein, die Probleme mit der Engine schleifen die schon seit dem ersten Teil mit sich rum und versuchen auf der Basis immer weiter zu optimieren, eine komplett neue Engine zu schreiben ist einfach eine gewaltige Arbeit und selbst dann müssen sich die ganzen Level- und Gamedesigner erst mal mit der neuen Plattform vertraut machen, wer einmal mit Tools wie dem Hammereditor Maps gebaut hat kann sowas sicher nachvollziehen, bis man sich mal in den Editor eingearbeitet hatte vergingen Monate, würde man jetzt für einen Unreal Titel Maps bauen wollen würde die Einarbeitung in den anderen Editor wieder mehrere Wochen und Monate dauern.

Ich habe den Kauf von Dayz SA nicht bereut und hatte obwohl ich die Mods bereits viele Monate gespielt habe immer noch großen Spaß, momentan mach ich wieder etwas Pause und wenn es mich irgendwann wieder packt dann werde ich mal wieder ein paar Wochen oder Monate spielen, bis dahin hat sich an dem Spiel dann auch wieder einiges getan mittlerweile arbeiten läufts mit den Updates ganz ordentlich.
In H1Z1 sehe ich keinen Konkurrentinnen habe den Release jetzt mal über Twitch verfolgt und mir taugt das Spiel wenn ich es mit Dayz vergleich überhaupt nicht.


----------



## cap82 (17. Januar 2015)

Hier mal das Interview mit Brian Hicks, welches auch auf der Main in einer News zu finden ist:
DayZ without Dean Hall: What now? • Eurogamer.net


----------



## Ranzen (17. Januar 2015)

Hat jemand mal ein tipp für mich wie ich Dayz  Standalone 
 in Städten oder Dörfer vernünftig zum laufen bekomme 
den meine gpu taktet sich immer runter habe grad mal 15 % Auslastung 
habe wen ich BT4 spiele auch 74 grad und bei Dayz 35 grad 

mein CPU ISt ein AMD 8350 
Meine GPU ist eine 780 ti Matrix


----------



## z4x (17. Januar 2015)

ich hatte grade das ich einfach so aufeinmal tot war? 

ist das ein bekannter bug bzw. hatte das problem schonmal jemand oder wurde ich mit sicherheit erschossen? 

ich war halt in einer ganz normalen stadt auf einem friendly server (mit ts pflicht und so wo man eigentlich nicht einfach erschossen wird) bin in eine kleine gartenhütte reingegangen und plötzlich einfach tot....


----------



## bath92 (17. Januar 2015)

Ranzen schrieb:


> Hat jemand mal ein tipp für mich wie ich Dayz  Standalone
> in Städten oder Dörfer vernünftig zum laufen bekomme
> den meine gpu taktet sich immer runter habe grad mal 15 % Auslastung
> habe wen ich BT4 spiele auch 74 grad und bei Dayz 35 grad
> ...



Ein paar Seiten zurück gibt´s Links mit Tipps. Viel mehr FPS bekommst du damit aber auch nicht.
Das Problem hat im Moment noch jeder. Erklärung steht auch auf fast jeder zweiten Seite hier im Sammelthread.


----------



## bath92 (17. Januar 2015)

z4x schrieb:


> ich hatte grade das ich einfach so aufeinmal tot war?
> 
> ist das ein bekannter bug bzw. hatte das problem schonmal jemand oder wurde ich mit sicherheit erschossen?
> 
> ich war halt in einer ganz normalen stadt auf einem friendly server (mit ts pflicht und so wo man eigentlich nicht einfach erschossen wird) bin in eine kleine gartenhütte reingegangen und plötzlich einfach tot....



Es gibt einen Bug bei dem du in Gebäuden Schaden bekommst und dir die Beine brichst normal nur im ersten Stock oder auf der Treppe.
Wenn du nicht gerade volle Gesundheit hast kannst du daran auch sterben.

Nachdem die Gartenhütte keinen ersten Stock hat vermutete ich wohl eher das du erschossen wurdest. Für den Fall das du keinen Schuss-Sound
gehört hast könnte es auch ein Hacker gewesen sein. Davor schützt dich auch keine TS-Pflicht.


----------



## Sirthegoat (18. Januar 2015)

Ranzen schrieb:


> Hat jemand mal ein tipp für mich wie ich Dayz  Standalone
> in Städten oder Dörfer vernünftig zum laufen bekomme
> den meine gpu taktet sich immer runter habe grad mal 15 % Auslastung
> habe wen ich BT4 spiele auch 74 grad und bei Dayz 35 grad
> ...



Naja ein großes Problem stellt eben der FX 8350 da, Dayz unterstützt grade mal 3 Threads und die werden teilweise nicht mal komplett ausgelastet. Der FX hat eben eine sehr geringe Leistung Pro Kern (oder Modul), kann gut sein das er nicht reicht um die GPU weiter zu befeuern, da bringt dann auch eine geringere Grafikeinstellung eher wenig da somit eher Last von der Grafikkarte genommen wird. Es gibt allerdings einige Config Befehle die etwas mehr FPS bringen könnten du kannst dir ja mal den Artikel anschauen, die CPU Count bzw Thread Einstellung bringt soweit ich weiß für den Client nichts da diese Befehle eigentlich für Server gedacht sind zumindest habe ich  keine Verbesserung der FPS gesehen.


----------



## Shicehaufen (18. Januar 2015)

Hi. Ich hab mal wieder gezockt und irgendwie hab ich das Problem das ich ständig am zittern bin. Fäuste oben, zittern, Axt oben, zittern (also zitternde Hände), Waffe oben zittern. Kanns mir nicht erklären, bin weder unterkühlt noch hab ich mir was gebrochen (hab mal vorsichtshalber ne Schiene angelegt und Morphium pen benutzt). 

Ist das ein bekannter Bug oder hat das andere Ursachen? Jedoch kann man so in kein Feuergefechte rein.


----------



## cap82 (18. Januar 2015)

Könnte es eventuell daran liegen?: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-dayz-standalone-post7081820.html#post7081820


----------



## lol2k (18. Januar 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s_uw_g7PUls

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Shicehaufen (18. Januar 2015)

Naja. Bleibt dieser Zustand dann dauerhaft oder nur solange der Typ auf'n Server mit mir ist. Kann doch nicht sein das ich zu dritt auf nem Server bin und alle Typen das haben oder doch?

Edit: so. Mein zittern sollte jetzt weg sein. Wurde gestern Nacht erschossen aufm nwa Zeltplatz. Ich saß in einem Zelt, hörte einen Zombie, konnte keine Waffe ziehen und dann kam so ein Typ direkt auf das Zelt zu wo ich drin saß und hat mich umgelegt ohne Umwege, der kam nichtmal aus irgend nem Zelt oder so und ließ alle Zombies links liegen. Kann jetzt jeder davon halten was er will aber ich sag der wusste wo ich bin. 

War übrigens nur mit diesem Typen auf dem Server. War die Nacht um halb 3.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (20. Januar 2015)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Naja. Bleibt dieser Zustand dann dauerhaft oder nur solange der Typ auf'n Server mit mir ist. Kann doch nicht sein das ich zu dritt auf nem Server bin und alle Typen das haben oder doch?
> 
> Edit: so. Mein zittern sollte jetzt weg sein. Wurde gestern Nacht erschossen aufm nwa Zeltplatz. Ich saß in einem Zelt, hörte einen Zombie, konnte keine Waffe ziehen und dann kam so ein Typ direkt auf das Zelt zu wo ich drin saß und hat mich umgelegt ohne Umwege, der kam nichtmal aus irgend nem Zelt oder so und ließ alle Zombies links liegen. Kann jetzt jeder davon halten was er will aber ich sag der wusste wo ich bin.
> 
> War übrigens nur mit diesem Typen auf dem Server. War die Nacht um halb 3.



Zitterbug: in einem Gebäude (nicht draußen !) 2 Feuer machen und sich dann dazwischen setzen, nach einiger Zeit geht es dann weg. Zitterbug kommt i.d.R., wenn man zulange nass ist, z.B. vom Angeln im Wasser...

Zu der anderen Geschichte: es gibt nur 2 Möglichkeiten - entweder typischer DayZ-Zufall (hatte ich schon öfters, dass nur ein einziger Spieler mit mir auf dem Server war und der dann genau da rumlief bzw. in dem Gebäude war, wo ich mich aufhielt...), oder ein Hacker, der sich direkt zu dir teleportiert hat.


----------



## Shicehaufen (20. Januar 2015)

Oder ich werd doch zu alt für den schei... Mich ärgert nur das ich nicht machen konnte. Weder laufen noch ne Waffe ziehen. Und ich bin nun nicht einer gleich in Panik gerät und alle Tasten gleichzeitig drückt. Sowas passiert nur leider nie am Anfang wenn ich nichts zu verlieren habe. Vielleicht Versuchs ichs nochmal. Würde auch gerne mal wieder als Gruppe durch die Kante laufen. Demnächst mal in der dayz steam Gruppe gucken.


----------



## shadie (20. Januar 2015)

Gestern hat mich das Spiel wieder richtig hart gef....Ihr wisst schon weiter.

Ich war an der Nord östlichen Küste, mein Kollege ist wegen einem Bug unten an der Küste gespawnt.
Ich war so nett und bin die ganze Küste runtergerannt.

Ein Ort vor Ihm, " Hände Hoch" ich sehe nur einen mit ner Axt, war am überlegen dem mit der Mosin umzuhauen, aufeinmal kommt noch einer mit ner Mosin + einer mit ner Pistole,

Um dem Tod also zu entgehen Hände Hoch.

"Leg dich auf den Boden"

Ab da wusste ich, ok es ist vorbei.

Ich bekam 2 mal in die Beine geschossen und der Kerl mit der Axt hat mich gekillt -.-

Sooo nach 4 Spawns im Norden endlich unten an der Küste gespawnt.
Ne Shotty ohne Munni gefunden laufe ein haus weiter

"Hände Hoch"
"Auf den Boden"

ALTER, gleiches Spiel wieder.

Nach 4 Spawns wieder Küste, in der Zeit wurde mein Kumpel dann gekillt.
Wir haben uns dann schnell gefunden und sind durch die Wälder verschwunden.

Gibts auf keinen Servern mehr Roleplay?
Nur noch sinnloses abfarmen, erschießen und Bambis killen?
Echt ätzend.....


Aufm AIrfield sind wir in eins von den 2 großen Gebäuden gegangen, kumpel wurde gleich auf der Treppe von ner SKS *ohne Vorwarnung* angeschossen, hat aber noch gelebt, den anderen Kerl habe ich dann mit der SHotty mit 3 Schuss umgehauen 

Später ist dann einer ausm Gebüsch gesprungen mit ner Mosin, hat erst nix gesagt, mein Kumpel Friendly friendly, als der dann imemr noch nix gesagt habe habe ich Ihm befohlen Ihn mit der AK47 zu perforieren 

Was für ein kranker Scheißtag gestern -.-


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (20. Januar 2015)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Würde auch gerne mal wieder als Gruppe durch die Kante laufen.


Wäre auch gern weider bei einer Runde DayZ dabei. 

Habe ab Donnerstag Abend Zeit. 

Wäre schön wenn sich noch ein paar Interessenten melden.


----------



## Zybba (20. Januar 2015)

shadie schrieb:


> Gibts auf keinen Servern mehr Roleplay?


Wer sagt, dass es kein Roleplay war? 

Ne, du hast schon Recht. Allerdings hab ich es mir jetzt auch angewöhnt.
Habs lange vermieden, aber nachdem ich letztens mit anderen Bambis nett unterhalten haben und die mich von hinten umgehauen haben, hats mir gereicht...



shadie schrieb:


> Aufm AIrfield sind wir in eins von den 2 großen Gebäuden gegangen, kumpel wurde gleich auf der Treppe von ner SKS *ohne Vorwarnung* angeschossen, hat aber noch gelebt, den anderen Kerl habe ich dann mit der SHotty mit 3 Schuss umgehauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


In Militärgebieten hingegen habe ich IMMER direkt geschossen. Es sei denn, eine total unerwartete Situation ist aufgetaucht.
Für mich war immer klar, dass Airfields Kriegsgebiete sind...


----------



## shadie (20. Januar 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Wer sagt, dass es kein Roleplay war?
> 
> Ne, du hast schon Recht. Allerdings hab ich es mir jetzt auch angewöhnt.
> Habs lange vermieden, aber nachdem ich letztens mit anderen Bambis nett unterhalten haben und die mich von hinten umgehauen haben, hats mir gereicht...
> ...



Ich finde es halt schade.
Früher bin ich gerne mit anderen Leuten die ich nicht kenne durch die Gegend gelaufen.

Jetzt wird an nur verarscht um seine Kollegen die noch nix haben auszurüsten.
Für mich steht fest, NIE WIEDER KÜSTE.

Denn genau da sind die Leute, die ohne Vorwarnung schießen.


Ich habe es auch laaaanggeee vermieden sofort zu schießen, aber seit gestern gehört das der Vergangenheit an, das war zu krass.


Das waren 3 Gruppen
1x 2 Leute
1x 2 Leute 
1x3 Leute die die ganze Zeit an der Küste rumgerannt sind.


Um den Kerl am Airfiled tats mir leid, so viel hatte der noch nicht, aber die Schotty von Ihm wollte ich nicht in meinem Kopf haben


----------



## Joselman (20. Januar 2015)

Wir sollten mal wieder mit der alten Truppe spielen. Wo ist eigentlich Dark?


----------



## Zybba (20. Januar 2015)

shadie schrieb:


> Ich finde es halt schade.
> Früher bin ich gerne mit anderen Leuten die ich nicht kenne durch die Gegend gelaufen.[...]


Ja, das stimmt leider. Selbst in der echten Zombie Apokalypse gäbe es nicht so viele Morde. ^^

Das macht halt die Popularität des Spiels. Ich DayZ selbst erst seit der SA, kenne das nette Miteinander also eh kaum...


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (20. Januar 2015)

Joselman schrieb:


> Wir sollten mal wieder mit der alten Truppe spielen. Wo ist eigentlich Dark?


Definitiv. 

Keine Ahnung wo der sich rumtreibt. Ist der überhaupt noch hier im Forum?^^

Gab es seit November eigentlich mal wieder einen Char-Reset?


----------



## Zybba (20. Januar 2015)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Gab es seit November eigentlich mal wieder einen Char-Reset?


Zumindest im Dezember gabs keinen.
Allerdings war ja einer für Januar geplant, bisher kam aber keiner...

Warum werden die Resets eigentlich durchgeführt?
Gegen Cheater hilft das ja nicht wirklich.
Will man Duping rückgängig machen?


----------



## JohnSh3p4rd (20. Januar 2015)

Wäre auch dabei, wenn es zeitlich passt. 
Habe gestern noch mit zwei Freunden (+ einen, den wir ingame getroffen haben) auf einem PvE-Server mit PvP-Zonen  gespielt, und wurde drei Mal erschossen. Teilweise laufen da echt Leute rum, die nur darauf aus sind, andere zu erschießen >.<


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (20. Januar 2015)

Dich müsste ich noch in meiner Steamliste haben. Da melde ich mich am Donnerstag. 

Nunja es wird langsam rauer in DayZ. Aber man kann sich drauf einstellen. Einfach mit einem gewissen Abstand zu einander laufen. So ist der Verlust geringer.


----------



## Shicehaufen (20. Januar 2015)

Donnerstag würd ich dabei sein. Hab grad nen HC Char in der Nähe vom nwa. Normal /SC hab ich keinen Char derzeit. Ich würd gerne mal ne Expedition in den Norden machen. Da ist ja ein bisl was dazu gekommen auch an kleineren Städten. Ganz im Westen das neue Militärzeltlager war ich schon. Haufen Zelte mitten im nirgendwo


----------



## Tobbes87 (20. Januar 2015)

Hallo Alle zusammen, 

Ich heiße Tobias, bin 27 und zocke auch gern Dayz, nur das meine Freunde fast nie Zeit/Lust haben.
hab Mich die letzten Tage durch den (fast) ganzen Thread hier gelesen und würde gern mal mit Euch losziehen weil man echt neidisch wird was Ihr so alles erlebt.
Bin Allerdings blutiger Anfänger, war bis jetzt fast immer alleine unterwegs und hab auch nur einen einzigen Spieler getroffen, und der war wie Ich zum Glück Bambi.
Ist die AKM immer noch so selten?
Hab nämlich eine allerdings ohne Magazin, und jedesmal ins inventar und die Mumpeln rüberziehen.....
Also wenn die einer will bescheid sagen


----------



## Zybba (20. Januar 2015)

Hi Tobbes,
willkommen hier!

Ich brauche zwar keine AKM, aber wir können gerne mal eine Runde zocken.
Wenn du magst kannst du mir eine PM mit deinem Steam Namen/Profillink schicken. Dann würde ich dich heute abend mal adden.

Allerdings zocke ich nicht mit irgendwem hier aus dem Forum sondern mit anderen.
Außerdem spielen wir auf First Person Only Servern.

Die anderen scheinen da ja gerade was größeres zu planen...


----------



## shadie (20. Januar 2015)

Kleiner Tipp, die AKM findet man ja meistens auf einem Bett in Militärzelten.

Wenn du unter genau dem Bett mal nachschaust, liegt meistens das passende Magazin dazu 

Kollege läuft aktuell mit der AKM und ich mit ner SKS rum :-/ Scheiß SKS 


Wo findet man eigentlich die M4? Nur noch bei diesen Helis?
Da habe ich noch nicht einen gefunden, sind die zufällig Platziert oder ist garantiert, dass auf jedem Platz der auf der Karte eingetragen ist, ein Heli steht?


Truck sind wir vor kurzem auch schon mal gefahren  Sau langsam das Teil aber geil


----------



## Joselman (20. Januar 2015)

Die letzte M4 hab ich bei einem Heli gefunden und nein nicht überall liegt ein Heli. Die Orte auf der Karte sind nur Möglichkeiten wo einer sein könnte. Im Osten wirst du also keine finden. 

Wegen Donnerstag muss ich mal gucken. Wochenende bzw. Freitags past in der Regel besser.


----------



## Zybba (20. Januar 2015)

shadie schrieb:


> [...]Wo findet man eigentlich die M4? Nur noch bei diesen Helis?
> Da habe ich noch nicht einen gefunden, sind die zufällig Platziert oder ist garantiert, dass auf jedem Platz der auf der Karte eingetragen ist, ein Heli steht?[...]


Ja, nur noch bei Helis. Meines Wissens soll es 1-3 Helis pro Server geben.
Allerdings habe ich heute einen Post auf Reddit gelesen, dem ich entnommen habe, dass Helis aktuell deaktiviert sind.

.53 1/15 Unofficial Experimental Changelog : dayz
Der Thread ist zum Changelog des Experimental Branch 0.53, ist also noch nicht Stable. Dafür gibts ja keine richtigen Patch Notes, die User suchen die Änderungen selber.

Da steht ja bei der Liste unter "confirmed":
"[World] Heli crashes might be back?"
Daher nehme ich an, dass es die Heli Crashes zur Zeit auch in 0.52 Stable nicht gibt...



shadie schrieb:


> [...]Truck sind wir vor kurzem auch schon mal gefahren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wir haben auch einen gefunden. Da kann man ja schneller neben her laufen, zumindest bergan. ^^


----------



## Tobbes87 (20. Januar 2015)

davon hab ich auch schon einen gefunden und dachte "year, ab in die nächste Stadt"....und nach 10metern bin ich dann auch zu Fuß weiter


----------



## tonikroos1987 (20. Januar 2015)

Hey Leute, spielt jemand DayZ mit 2 970er im sli? Habe seit einiger Zeit das Problem das sli in dayz nicht mehr aktiv ist? Ging aber auf alle Fälle schon mal. Habe auch die Bits im NVIDIA inspector schon mal neu gesetzt aber nichts hilft. Vllt kann mir ja jemand helfen.


----------



## lol2k (20. Januar 2015)

tonikroos1987 schrieb:


> Hey Leute, spielt jemand DayZ mit 2 970er im sli? Habe seit einiger Zeit das Problem das sli in dayz nicht mehr aktiv ist? Ging aber auf alle Fälle schon mal. Habe auch die Bits im NVIDIA inspector schon mal neu gesetzt aber nichts hilft. Vllt kann mir ja jemand helfen.



Seit dem letzten Update ist die Performance deutlich schlechter geworden, da hilft momentan leider auch kein SLI mehr...


> "My watercooled SLI 760s/3570k for 1080p used to sit on the throne, until it met DayZ."


 Quelle

Ende diesen Monats können wir vermutlich mit einer neuen Version rechnen, eventuell tut sich ja in puncto Performance etwas. Die experimental server sind grad im Stresstest;  derzeit spawnen 15 anstatt 5 V3S-Trucks. Eventuell hat die Implementierung der Trucks spürbare Auswirkungen auf die Gesamtperformance der Server.


----------



## shadie (22. Januar 2015)

Wie kann man einen Truck eigentlich tanken?

Wir haben solche kanister schon gefunden, konnten Ihn aber nicht mitnehmen, passt nicht in den Rucksack.

hat da schon wer Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Zybba (22. Januar 2015)

Naja, man kann den Kanister ja tragen.
Wie man nachtankt, weiß ich allerdings nicht. Wir haben es nicht ausprobiert.

Wir haben gestern das erste mal einen Full Ghillie gecraftet.
Krasses Teil! 
Der Rucksack wird halt abgelegt, aber alles andere kann man anbehalten.

Außerdem habe ich jetzt erst erfahren, dass man jegliche benutzbare Türen mit dem Lockpick abschließen kann. Das war mir nicht klar... ^^


----------



## X2theZ (22. Januar 2015)

Der Kanister passt in einen Rucksack. Und zwar in einen Mountain Backpack. Der Kanister nimmt aber den kompletten Platz in diesem Rucksack ein.
Zum Auffüllen des Kanisters ist es bei mir mangels ausreichender Lebensdauer meines Char's nicht gekommen ^^
Hätte - wie in der Mod - versucht, den Kanister bei einem Tankstellen-Container zu füllen. 
Das Teil müsste so aussehen: http://dayzwiki.de/images/thumb/5/55/Misc_Fuel_Tanks.png/400px-Misc_Fuel_Tanks.png (die weißen)
Kanister in die Hand nehmen - vor dem Tank hinstellen und im Mouse-Wheel-Menü müsste die Option "Fill ..." erscheinen.
Selbes spiel dann, wenn man mit dem vollen Kanister vor dem Laster steht. Wahrscheinlich ...


----------



## trigger831 (22. Januar 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Außerdem habe ich jetzt erst erfahren, dass man jegliche benutzbare Türen mit dem Lockpick abschließen kann. Das war mir nicht klar... ^^




Und auch wieder auf? Das wäre ja mal nützlich.


----------



## tonikroos1987 (22. Januar 2015)

Den Kanister in der Hand halten an die Tankstelle gehen dann mit mouse Wheel, Fill.... bestätigen. Am LKW das gleiche  spiel


----------



## Zybba (22. Januar 2015)

trigger831 schrieb:


> Und auch wieder auf? Das wäre ja mal nützlich.


Entweder damit oder aber mit einer Schlagwaffe.
Wobei ich nicht weiß, ob wirklich alle Waffen gehen. Getestet habe ich die ganze Sache noch gar nicht.
Das wird aber mein nächstes Ziel.

Ich stand schon vor einer abgeschlossenen Tür, bei dem neuen Olsha Airfield. Allerdings wusste ich nicht, wofür das Symbol steht... ^^
http://www.dayztv.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/dayz-0-50-lock-door-open-door-actions-barricading-lockpick.jpg


----------



## JohnSh3p4rd (22. Januar 2015)

Mit einem Lockpick kannst du sowohl auf- als auch zu schließen  
Allerdings nutzt das Ding relativ schnell ab.


----------



## shadie (22. Januar 2015)

Ahh ok dann war der letzte Server buggy, wir konnten den kanister nicht aufheben.

Türen kann man auf jeden Fall mit Äxten, Vorschlaghämmern und Macheten auf machen.
Die 3 habe ich schon getestet.
Dauert nicht mal so lange, 2 Schläge meistens und die Tür ist auf, finde das Ding irgendwie unnütz


----------



## Tobbes87 (22. Januar 2015)

Ja wer weiß, Vllt kommen zombies Auch irgendwann durch aufgeschlossene  Türen 

Wie benutzt man eigentlich dieses koch-dreibein?
Oder eine Pfanne? Habs nicht geschafft die auf eine Feuerstelle zu stellen.
Das erste Mal wo ich Fleisch Braten wollte hab ich es einfach in die Feuerstelle gezogen.
Das würde aber nicht "burned" ,sondern blieb "raw".
Dafür wurde mein char krank.
Beim zweiten Mal hats geklappt


----------



## RavionHD (23. Januar 2015)

Die Performance ist bei mir noch immer sehr schlecht, in Städten fallen die Frames auf bis zu 25, sollte da nicht eine neue Engine kommen?


----------



## Zybba (23. Januar 2015)

Tobbes87 schrieb:


> [...]
> Wie benutzt man eigentlich dieses koch-dreibein?
> Oder eine Pfanne? Habs nicht geschafft die auf eine Feuerstelle zu stellen.
> Das erste Mal wo ich Fleisch Braten wollte hab ich es einfach in die Feuerstelle gezogen.
> ...


Ich hab das Dreibein noch nicht getestet. Ich glaube das soll erst mit 0.53 gehen, also ab dem nächsten Update. Angepeilt ist Ende Januar.
Dazu bräuchte man Feuer, Dreibein und Topf. Sah zumindest auf dem Screenshot so aus.

Joa, bei uns hat das Feuer das erste mal auch nicht geklappt. Aber mittlerweile geht das Braten/Verkohlen ja echt fix. ^^



RavionHD schrieb:


> Die Performance ist bei mir noch immer sehr  schlecht, in Städten fallen die Frames auf bis zu 25, sollte da nicht  eine neue Engine kommen?


Ne, die soll wohl nur modifiziert werden, Aber das haben viele von uns falsch verstanden.
Keine Ahnung, wann die kommt.
Allerdings würde ich nicht davon ausgehen, dass dann alles besser läuft. ^^


----------



## shadie (23. Januar 2015)

Soll nicht einfach nur der DX 11 renderer eingebaut werden und das wars?

Mehr ist mir zumindest nicht bekannt.


----------



## Sirthegoat (23. Januar 2015)

Im Prinzip finde ich die Engine optisch zumindest mal nicht so schlecht den ganzen Beleuchtungsquark denn sie in der Standalone jetzt noch eingefügt haben hätten sie sich allerdings sparen können, sieht sowieso absolut unecht aus, eigentlich müssten sie es nur hinbekommen das die Engine mal Grafikkarte wie auch alle vorhandenen Threads komplett ausnutzt das würde meiner Meinung nach schon mal bei vielen die größten Performanceprobleme lösen.


----------



## shadie (23. Januar 2015)

Dissi schrieb:


> Im Prinzip finde ich die Engine optisch zumindest mal nicht so schlecht den ganzen Beleuchtungsquark denn sie in der Standalone jetzt noch eingefügt haben hätten sie sich allerdings sparen können, sieht sowieso absolut unecht aus, eigentlich müssten sie es nur hinbekommen das die Engine mal Grafikkarte wie auch alle vorhandenen Threads komplett ausnutzt das würde meiner Meinung nach schon mal bei vielen die größten Performanceprobleme lösen.



"Eigentlich " "nur",  das isn Haufen Arbeit.

Ist halt blöd das man sich bei dem Grundgerüst bei Arma bedient hat, da war im Voraus klar, dass es nicht so das Performancewunder wird...


----------



## lol2k (23. Januar 2015)

Diese Videos erinnert mich an die Anfangszeit, als die Spieler noch deutlich mehr miteinander interagiert haben. Geschichten die DayZ schreibt...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=keqBGFok8a0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TNiL6xGffb8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




_Edit:_

DayZ hat sich bis dato 3 Millionen mal verkauft!



> Just over a year ago, Bohemia Interactive released DayZ on Steam Early Access. Yesterday DayZ achieved 3,000,000 sales.


Quelle


----------



## Oozy (24. Januar 2015)

Könnt ihr mir etwas helfen mit der Performance? Ich habe das Spiel gestern und heute wieder mal gespielt und hat mir definitiv Spass gemacht. Nur mit der Performance hatte ich etwas zu kämpfen, bzw hat sich alles so ruckelig angefühlt. Ich bin von 2560x1440 auf 1920x1080 zurück und die Ingame-Einstellungen auf niedrig gestellt. Jetzt läuft es minimal besser, sieht dafür bescheiden aus. 

Was sind eure Tipps gegen die schlechte Performance? Mein PC steht in der Signatur. Ich habe auf die schnelle diese Website gefunden. DayZ Standalone Performance Tweaks | Zockah.de. Bringen diese Tipps was?


----------



## cap82 (24. Januar 2015)

Das ist so ziemlich das Maximum, was du machen kannst. 
Wurde aber hier auch des Öfteren schon diskutiert.


----------



## lol2k (24. Januar 2015)

AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir etwas helfen mit der Performance? Ich habe das Spiel gestern und heute wieder mal gespielt und hat mir definitiv Spass gemacht. Nur mit der Performance hatte ich etwas zu kämpfen, bzw hat sich alles so ruckelig angefühlt. Ich bin von 2560x1440 auf 1920x1080 zurück und die Ingame-Einstellungen auf niedrig gestellt. Jetzt läuft es minimal besser, sieht dafür bescheiden aus.
> 
> Was sind eure Tipps gegen die schlechte Performance? Mein PC steht in der Signatur. Ich habe auf die schnelle diese Website gefunden. DayZ Standalone Performance Tweaks | Zockah.de. Bringen diese Tipps was?



Der aktuelle build ist performancetechnisch unter aller Sau, da hilft auch keine Optimierung mehr. Seit heute Nacht laufen die Experimental Server wieder (in meinen Augen mit einer verbesserten Performance). Ich würde schon fast dazu raten, den exp. build zu spielen.


----------



## Oozy (24. Januar 2015)

cap82 schrieb:


> Das ist so ziemlich das Maximum, was du machen kannst.
> Wurde aber hier auch des Öfteren schon diskutiert.


Das kann ich mir vorstellen. Allerdings wollte ich nicht lange suchen, sondern hoffte, dass hier jemand kurz antworten wird.



lol2k schrieb:


> Der aktuelle build ist performancetechnisch unter aller Sau, da hilft auch keine Optimierung mehr. Seit heute Nacht laufen die Experimental Server wieder (in meinen Augen mit einer verbesserten Performance). Ich würde schon fast dazu raten, den exp. build zu spielen.



Ich hatte eben auch das Gefühl, dass sich die Performance eher ein wenig verschlechtert hat. Ich habe aber dem Regen Schuld gegeben, den hatte ich heute das erste mal auf dem Server. Demfall werde ich den Experimenal Build mal ausprobieren. 

Danke euch beiden für die Antworten. Spielt ihr gelegentlich als Team oder eher alleine?


----------



## cap82 (24. Januar 2015)

Im Moment sind ja die Roleplay Server im kommen, die man auch ganz gut mal alleine Spielen kann.
Ich selbst habe es auch eine Weile nicht mehr gespielt. Ansonsten spiel ich mal alleine, mal mit nem Kumpel.
Gitbt aber auch ne PCGH Steam Gruppe. Wenn du da rein möchtest, schick mir deine Steam ID per PN, dann kann ich dich adden.


----------



## Oozy (24. Januar 2015)

Habe gerade die .cfg  und das .dayzprofile angepasst. Jetzt sieht es grafisch ziemlich schlecht aus, läuft aber mit gut 60fps flüssig, wobei das Spielgefühl nicht gerade flüssig erscheint.

Seit kurzem kann ich im Hauptmenü die Maus zwar bewegen, aber nicht mehr Felder damit auswählen. Wenn ich mit der Maus klicke, höre ich zwar einen Ton, aber es passiert nichts. Nun muss ich immer mit einer Kombination aus Caps Lock, Leertaste und Enter arbeiten, damit ich im Menü was verändern kann. Zudem kann ich mich ingame umsehen, aber wenn ich mein Inventar öffne kann ich die Gegenstände nicht mehr bewegen, bzw damit interagieren. Was kann ich dagegen tun?

In der Steamgruppe bin ich schon, danke.


----------



## lol2k (24. Januar 2015)

AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Spielt ihr gelegentlich als Team oder eher alleine?



Bin eher der _Lone Wolf_ , spiele max. mit zwei weiteren Personen. Alles andere führt oftmals zu einem fiktiven Sicherheitsgefühl (innerhalb einer größeren Gruppe) und zu unkoordinierten Handlungen bei Beschuss.


----------



## cap82 (24. Januar 2015)

AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Habe gerade die .cfg  und das .dayzprofile angepasst. Jetzt sieht es grafisch ziemlich schlecht aus, läuft aber mit gut 60fps flüssig, wobei das Spielgefühl nicht gerade flüssig erscheint.
> 
> Seit kurzem kann ich im Hauptmenü die Maus zwar bewegen, aber nicht mehr Felder damit auswählen. Wenn ich mit der Maus klicke, höre ich zwar einen Ton, aber es passiert nichts. Nun muss ich immer mit einer Kombination aus Caps Lock, Leertaste und Enter arbeiten, damit ich im Menü was verändern kann. Zudem kann ich mich ingame umsehen, aber wenn ich mein Inventar öffne kann ich die Gegenstände nicht mehr bewegen, bzw damit interagieren. Was kann ich dagegen tun?
> 
> In der Steamgruppe bin ich schon, danke.



Das kann dir sicher keiner von uns genau sagen, aber eventuell hast du dir die config zerschossen.
Hast du keine Sicherung vorher gemacht?
Steam Reparatur versucht?


----------



## Oozy (24. Januar 2015)

cap82 schrieb:


> Das kann dir sicher keiner von uns genau sagen, aber eventuell hast du dir die config zerschossen.
> Hast du keine Sicherung vorher gemacht?
> Steam Reparatur versucht?


Das ganze ist passiert noch bevor ich in der config irgendeinen Wert verändert habe. Zuerst aufgetreten ist es bei mir, als ich die Grafikeinstellung von sehr hoch auf mittel gestellt habe, da ich ausprobieren wollte, ob ich da mehr fps bekomme.

Steam Reparatur habe ich noch nicht vorgenommen, werde ich aber gleich machen.


----------



## bath92 (24. Januar 2015)

Wenn Steam-Reparatur nichts bringt dann die config-Datei löschen.
Wird dann beim nächsten Start von DayZ neu angelegt. Beim ersten Start passt vermutlich die Auflösung
überhaupt nicht, also wieder beenden und deine Standartauflösung manuell in die config eintragen.
Jetzt DayZ wieder starten und die gewünschten Einstellungen vornehmen.
Ansonsten Spiel deinstallieren alle DayZ-Ordner löschen und neu runterladen. 

Die Grafikeinstellungen die du im Spiel vornehmen kannst beeinflussen nach meiner Erfahrung die Minimum-FPS ziemlich wenig.
Also diese FPS-Drops auf 20-25 in den Städten bekommst du nicht wirklich weg. Und ob du jetzt auf Wald und Wiese 70 oder 75
FPS hast ist auch ziemlich egal.


----------



## cap82 (24. Januar 2015)

Warte mal, hast du das Spiel auf deutsch umgestellt?


----------



## lol2k (25. Januar 2015)

Brian Hicks bzgl. der letzten Anti-Cheat Bemühungen:



> _"We're rolling out 0.53 towards the end of the month, and really the  core focus was being able to roll out some of the work that's taken a  while to get done, addressing security. Multiplayer games are rife with  cheating, and if Valve can't get it right 100%, I don't stand a chance.  But, I won't stop trying.
> The team has worked very closely with BattleEye. Marek, our lead  programmer, has constantly been working with our security team tracking  down known cheats and known vulnerabilities in the current build. 0.53  should roll out with (fingers crossed, everyone was working when I left  the office) the more active-scanning BattleEye deployed. I got word from  the QA testers that mostly focus on cheats, and they said that every  known cheat that they have purchased or tracked down, either public or  private, does not operate under the new BattleEye system. Every known  major security vulnerability, whether it be people forcing you to do  stuff and such, was patched a couple weeks ago, but obviously we have to  wait for the major update.
> I'm fully aware that saying we're approaching this head on might be a  challenge to those that like to cheat in games, but, like I said, I've  got no life outside of DayZ. I will continue with my team to make this a  core focus. But, the important thing to understand with this, is that  the as we create DayZ, moving from legacy RV engine, into our own  engine, you have to understand that being part of Early Access means  there will be holes, especially if we have to keep those updates often.  So the best thing people can do is use the feedback tracker, talk to me  on twitter, and we'll take this stuff head on._"​


Quelle

Im nachfolgenden Video sieht man sehr deutlich, welche Objekte man in DayZ mit einer Kugel durchdringen kann: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NppdAguu520

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (28. Januar 2015)

Diese Anti-Cheat Bemühungen sind ja sehr ambitioniert. Aber leider ist es brotlose Kunst, denn ein paar Tage, spätestens ein par Wochen nach Release der 0.53 werden neue Hacks geschrieben, die dann eben wieder _undetected _sind. 
Dann geht das ganze von vorne los...

Man müsste ganz anders an die Sache rangehen. Das fatale Hauptproblem ist, dass Spieler nur gekickt werden können. Man müsste Hacker mit ihrer Steam-ID permanent bannen können, erst DAS würde entscheidend helfen.


----------



## Zybba (29. Januar 2015)

Nightlight schrieb:


> Man müsste ganz anders an die Sache rangehen. Das fatale Hauptproblem ist, dass Spieler nur gekickt werden können. Man müsste Hacker mit ihrer Steam-ID permanent bannen können, erst DAS würde entscheidend helfen.


Mit dem kommenden Update soll die Steam ID der Spieler für Admins aufgezeichnet werden.
Damit sollte man dann wohl zumindest theoretisch weniger Cheater sehen.
Hoffentlich wirds auch praktisch so.

Die heutigen PCGH News zum Stable Update .053:
DayZ Standalone: Update 0.53 wird getestet, Server-Reset steht an
Leider wird da noch kein Termin genannt.

Hier mal der dazugehörige DayZ Status Report von letzter Woche (englisch):
DAYZ
Besonders spannend finde ich die Arbeit am neuen Inventar System. Hoffe ich habe das richtig verstanden. ^^

Laut anderen Quellen sollte der Patch gestern Live gehen, musste aber verschoben werden.


----------



## drunkn_master (29. Januar 2015)

Das Inventarsystem soll erneuert bzw. überarbeitet werden. Das ist richtig


----------



## Zybba (29. Januar 2015)

Super! 
Das mit der Überarbeitung wusste ich zwar schon, allerdings war mir nicht klar, was dieser neue Eintrag genau bedeutet.
Ich hoffe, wir erfahren es eher früher als später. ^^



Spoiler



Und wo bleibt die neue Engine?!


----------



## drunkn_master (29. Januar 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Und wo bleibt die neue Engine?!



Dr. Evil höchstpersönlich hat wieder zugeschlagen


----------



## lol2k (29. Januar 2015)

> _"Many of you have heard of the zombie templates. The plan with these is  to produce a zombie 'doll' which we can have an artist dress up with  various survivor clothing and bake to a single texture on an optimized  mesh. This would increase the amount of visual variety without impacting  performance if/when players see large amounts of zombies at once in the  scene.  This approach also creates an opportunity to introduce some  degree of variety to the zombie bodies, themselves."_





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle

Außerdem:
15 Fahrzeuge (ab stable build  0.53) bestätigt!


----------



## Xracmoth (1. Februar 2015)

Hi Leute

Nach Monaten habe ich gestern wieder mal kurz Zeit zum Dayz spielen gefunden. Was mir leider aufgefallen ist: In der Mitte unten im Bildschirm hat es doch manchmal so eine transparente Leiste, die einen Teil des Inventars zeigt und nach einer gewissen Zeit wieder verschwindet. Das Problem ist, dass bei mir da nur noch Waffen angezeigt werden, die ich früher mal hatte, aber schon längst nicht mehr mit mir führe. Dazu kommt, dass diese oft sogar nur grau sind oder graue Stellen aufweisen. Habe schon Serverwechsel und Neustart versucht.



Edit: Vielen Dank, hat geklappt


----------



## Zybba (1. Februar 2015)

Du kannst die nicht benötigten Icons einfach per Drag and Drop entfernen.
Die Leiste wird normalerweise nur eingeblendet, wenn du gerade Items (aus der Leiste?) nutzt.
Aber im normalen Itemmenü ist sie immer zu sehen.

Die Tage sollte eine neuer Patch raus kommen, der die Charaktere zurück setzt.
Dein ganzer Fortschritt wird also wieder weg sein,


----------



## lol2k (1. Februar 2015)

Xracmoth schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> Nach Monaten habe ich gestern wieder mal kurz Zeit zum Dayz spielen gefunden. Was mir leider aufgefallen ist: In der Mitte unten im Bildschirm hat es doch manchmal so eine transparente Leiste, die einen Teil des Inventars zeigt und nach einer gewissen Zeit wieder verschwindet. Das Problem ist, dass bei mir da nur noch Waffen angezeigt werden, die ich früher mal hatte, aber schon längst nicht mehr mit mir führe. Dazu kommt, dass diese oft sogar nur grau sind oder graue Stellen aufweisen. Habe schon Serverwechsel und Neustart versucht.



Der graue Balken steht für die Hotkeyfunktion ausgewählter Items. Sobald du TAB drückst, öffnet sich dieser graue Balken automatisch und du kannst beliebige Gegenstände dort hineinziehen. 
Wenn du bspw. eine Holzfälleraxt auf den ersten Slot des grauen Balkens legst, diese aber im Spielverlauf gegen eine Feuerwehraxt tauscht, wird im grauen Balken eine ausgegraute Holzfälleraxt angezeigt (da sie logischerweise nicht mehr in deinem Inventar verfügbar ist). Nun bist du dazu angehalten, TAB zu drücken und aus deinem Inventar die Feuerwehraxt in deinen grauen Hotkeybalken zu ziehen.

Weitere Erklärungen findest du im nachfolgenden Video




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TKTpqjHs-lM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Im kommenden Update (0.53) wird es möglich sein, Lederkleidung herzustellen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FE_JZFAxXSc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Nachfolgend der inoffizielle changelog:



> *Loot Tables here:*
> 
> 
> Domestic Pigs removed from domestic spawn points.
> ...


----------



## wievieluhr (1. Februar 2015)

gibts ne möglcihkeit bei DayZ die Auslastung der einzelnen Komponenten zu erhöhen? ich meine es ist eine Sache das Spiel in DX9 zu entwickeln. Aber es ist eine andere Geschichte, dass die Auslastung meiner Grafikkarte bei Durchschnittlich 30% liegt und die CPU niemals höher als 60% ausgelastet wird. In Folge dessen muss ich mich mit lächerlichen 20 fps zufrieden geben. selbst PS1-Spiele liefen mit mehr....

Ich habe schon einiges ausprobiert:
Den Energiesparmodus der CPU unterbinden um Taktraten >3.3GHz zu erzwingen,
Dem Spiel wurde mehr Arbeitsspeicher zugewiesen (bis zu 8 GB) (via Startoptionen)
Dem Spiel wurden 4 Kerne zu gewiesen, optimierung wurde auch auf 4 Threads festgelegt. (das gleiche wurde auch mit 6 Threads gemacht)
Der Log wurde deaktiviert.
Benchmark wurde deaktiviert.

Dennoch kein erfolg. 

kann mir jemand helfen? kann es nämlich kaum erwarten wieder Hinterrücks ohne vorwarnung getötet zu werden.

als nächstes werde ich Hyperthreading deaktivieren und schaue ob das hilft.


UPDATE: hyperthreading zu deaktivieren brachte nichts.
Doch habe ich die Objektdetails ein bisschen und die Renderdistanz massiv Runtergeschraubt, und siehe da, 30 fps in Städten. und fast 60 in der Natur.
So kann man mit dem Spiel vernünftig zocken.

Die Auslastungen der CPU + GPUist jedohc immernoch lächerlich gering.

Gruß wievieluhr


----------



## lol2k (2. Februar 2015)

Verschwinden hin und wieder Items aus euren Rucksäcken? Das Rätsel ist gelöst! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=baZsgySxqpg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





_Tante Edit:_

Ein Scripter berichtet von seinen Hacks in der 0.53 experimental version





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L2SwZf6nAuI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## wievieluhr (3. Februar 2015)

Hat jemand von euch lust mit mir heute abend ne Runde Day Z zu zocken?
Bin  in der nähe des Östlichen Flugplatzes und möchte richtung Küste, um ein paar Netze zu suchen.
Sollte auf dem Weg dahin ein Reh oder sonstiges auftauchen mach ich ein kleines Feuer und werfe neben ein paar Bibeln, ein frisches Stück fleisch rein. geleitschutz ist also erwünscht ^^


EDIT: (German DayZ Whitelist ist notwendig.......)


----------



## Zybba (3. Februar 2015)

Ich wär dabei.
Aktuell ist mein Char nordwestlich von Novo, denke ich. Also ziemlich in der Nähe.
Ob ich wirklich Geleitschutz bieten kann, weiß ich aber nicht. Evtl. habe ich eine Shotgun, bin aber echt nicht sicher...



Spoiler



つ ◕_◕ ༽つ Give Stable 0.53!


----------



## Zybba (4. Februar 2015)

SOOO

Laut Ankündigung im DayZ Forum/Twitter soll heute das 0.53er Update auf den Stable Branch kommen.
Ich hoffe das klappt auch wirklich.

Stable Branch: 0.53.126384 - Service - DayZ Forums
Unter dem Link sollen der Update Fortschritt sowie die Patch Notes kommuniziert werden.


----------



## lol2k (4. Februar 2015)

Das Update wurde soeben freigegeben:


> "_Pushing the client update live momentarily for folks that want to preload before the servers come up._"


 Quelle

_
Edit:_
Und da behaupte noch mal jnd. dass Fischernetze rar sind!  Der Loot Gott hat mich heute gesegnet. 
Full Ghillie Suit - ich komme! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zybba (5. Februar 2015)

lol2k schrieb:


> Und da behaupte noch mal jnd. dass Fischernetze rar sind!  Der Loot Gott hat mich heute gesegnet.
> Full Ghillie Suit - ich komme!


Da kannste aber ein paar Ghillies draus machen, glaube ich... 

Wir haben gestern auch gezockt und erfreut ein paar neue Features ausprobiert.

Außerdem hatte ich einen Gemüsegarten angelegt, einen Großteil hatten wir mit Fertilizer(Dünger?) versehen.
Als wir ca. 30 min später wieder kamen, waren die alle schon vergammelt. ^^
Ich wusste gar nicht, dass man noch verdorbenes Gemüse im Spiel bekommen kann.
Mit Fertilizer sollte man also anscheinend echt daneben stehen und beobachten...


----------



## wievieluhr (5. Februar 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Mit Fertilizer sollte man also anscheinend echt daneben stehen und beobachten...



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2x2VI_Csg2o


Wann gibts in DayZ richtige PVE server? oder mal ne Anzeige wer einen gekillt hat? oder Kisten oder irgendetwas um seinen Loot zu schützen?


----------



## Zybba (5. Februar 2015)

wievieluhr schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2x2VI_Csg2o


Kann ich mir gerade leider nicht anschauen, aber mache ich heute Abend.



wievieluhr schrieb:


> Wann gibts in DayZ richtige PVE server?


Ich denke nie.


wievieluhr schrieb:


> oder mal ne Anzeige wer einen  gekillt hat?


Hoffentlich nie.
Das führt doch immer nur zu Racheaktionen und Kleinkriegen... :/
Zumindest haben das Videos der DayZ Mod gezeigt, die ich gesehen habe.
Meiner Meinung nach ist die Anonymität eins der besten Alleinstellungsmerkmale anderen Survival-Zombie-Games gegenüber.


wievieluhr schrieb:


> oder Kisten oder irgendetwas um seinen Loot zu  schützen?


Das weiß ich auch nicht. Allerdings würde es im Moment nicht soviel bringen, da ja noch alle(?) Server mittwochs resetted werden.


----------



## henderson m. (5. Februar 2015)

so nen base build option wär schon geil wo man loot reinknallen könnte :d


----------



## wievieluhr (5. Februar 2015)

ganz ehrlich ich finde Dayz  mitlerweile zu demotivierend. um nicht dumm gekillt zu werden muss man ja 90% der Zeit durch Wälder streifen und weg von jeglicher zivilisation bleiben.

 Weils aber auf der gesamten Map 3 Tiere gibt, sucht man sich nen Wolf beim jagen. (nach 40 h spielzeit hab ich gesehen: 1 Kuh, 1 Huhn 2 hirsche.)
Wie oft wurde ich von anderen Spielern gekillt: >10 mal.
- steht in keinem Verhältnis meiner meinung nach-
Wenn ich nen Landschaftssimulator spielen will kauf ich mir einen der vernünftige Perfomance bietet.
(btw. statt sinnlosen Bullshit wie Besen in das Spiel zu patchen könnte sich Bohemia mal ums wesentliche kümmern und die ZombieKI verbessern oder die Performance anpassen.
 Lieber ein Solides Grundgerüst als diese verbuggte und lächerlich inperformante Engine zu ignorierne und das Spiel mit Sinnloscontent vollzustopfen.)


----------



## henderson m. (5. Februar 2015)

wievieluhr schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich ich finde Dayz  mitlerweile zu demotivierend. um nicht dumm gekillt zu werden muss man ja 90% der Zeit durch Wälder streifen und weg von jeglicher zivilisation bleiben.
> 
> Weils aber auf der gesamten Map 3 Tiere gibt, sucht man sich nen Wolf beim jagen. (nach 40 h spielzeit hab ich gesehen: 1 Kuh, 1 Huhn 2 hirsche.)
> Wie oft wurde ich von anderen Spielern gekillt: >10 mal.
> ...



kann dich nur an Beiträge von lol2k verweisen:
...
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...elthread-dayz-standalone-441.html#post7102128
...


----------



## wievieluhr (5. Februar 2015)

naja Frustrieren tut mich nicht das spiel per se, sondern das ständige von neuem beginnen und das verpuffen von Spielzeit sobald man anderen Spielern begegnet. 
(so kommts mir vor wie Deathmatch auf ner 52km² Map)

Tut mir leid wenn das nicht jeder nachvollziehen kann, aber in so nem Game fänd ich PVE schon geiler.
-----

soll das heissen die packen erstmal nur content rein, egal wie schlecht das spiel läuft? Ich konstruier doch auch nicht erst ein auto in der Annahme, dass ich das mit nem Kernreaktor betreiben kann, um dann dann im Nachhinein alles umkonstruieren zu müssen !? O.o

^^


----------



## X2theZ (5. Februar 2015)

Dein Vergleich mit der Autokonstruktion wird einem Laien durchaus plausibel erscheinen - um ehrlich zu sein, hab ich es anfangs genauso gesehen. (btw. ist dein Vergleich auch witzig formuliert )
Aber in der Spieleentwickler-Welt ist das anscheinend - nach Hören-Sagen - ein durchaus gängier Weg.

Ohne jetzt eine DayZ/H1Z1-Diskussion vom Zaun brechen zu wollen:
Hab beide Alphas und kann deshalb vergleich: In H1Z1 funktioniert die Engine und es gibt im Vergleich zu DayZ gefühlt nur ganz wenige Movement-Bugs bzw. Engine-Bugs. Performant ist die in H1Z1 verwendete Engine auf jeden Fall.
In dieser Alpha ist es aber eben umgekehrt. Dort hat man - für meine Begriffe - mit einer halbwegs gut funktionierenden Engine angefangen und implementiert jetzt Inhalte nach. 

Ich für meinen Teil werde bei beiden Games die Entwicklung weiterhin verfolgen und hoffen, dass aus beiden gute Games werden.

btw.
Der von dir gewünschte PVE-Modus existiert bereits, sowie das Basebuilding funktioniert bereits sehr gut in H1Z1.


----------



## shadie (5. Februar 2015)

wievieluhr schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich ich finde Dayz  mitlerweile zu demotivierend. um nicht dumm gekillt zu werden muss man ja 90% der Zeit durch Wälder streifen und weg von jeglicher zivilisation bleiben.
> 
> Weils aber auf der gesamten Map 3 Tiere gibt, sucht man sich nen Wolf beim jagen. (nach 40 h spielzeit hab ich gesehen: 1 Kuh, 1 Huhn 2 hirsche.)
> Wie oft wurde ich von anderen Spielern gekillt: >10 mal.
> ...



meine Empfehlung:  Spiel Rust

Wenn du in einer Session 10 mal getötet wurdest, denn machst du irgendwas verkehrt, Tiere sehe ich auch wesentlich häufiger als du.

In Dayz musst du:

1. Sau vorsichtig sein, jeden Gang in Häuser gut überlegen, eine Stadt auch vorher mal Minuten lang mit dem Fernglas begutachten

2. Am besten zu 2. sein, einer sieht immer irgendwas, ist man zu 3. wird man wieder zu leicht gesehen.

3. Harte Nerven haben, grad der Anfang ist verdammt schwer, später mit Waffen wirds einfacher, mit Waffen sollte man sich dann von der Küste fern halten, denn das ist pure KOS, da gibts kein Roleplay.

4. Solltest du in Dayz niemandem trauen und wie gesagt, IMMER auf Nummer sicher gehen.


Ich würde mir auch wünschen, dass es pure PVE bzw Roleplay Server geben würde, du kannst aber nie ausschließen dass irgendwelche Deppen auf den Server kommen die nur töten wollen, geht einfach nicht.


Und ANzeigen die dir sagen, wer dich getötet hat und alle anderen das sehen?
Gibts das im realen Leben?
Nö
Ich finde es gut dass es so was nicht gibt.


Wenn du ein Spiel haben willst in dem es nur um Roleplay geht, schau dir mal Altis Life an, keine Zombies dafür gibts da ne Polizei die sich um solche Probleme wie KOS kümmert.


Craftingsysteme wären so langsam echt wünschenswert, würde auch gerne mal eine eigene Base bauen können um wenigstens bisschen essen usw safen zu können, wird aber wohl noch was dauern.


----------



## lol2k (5. Februar 2015)

Zu PvE Servern: 

Es gibt bereits Admins die in ihrer Serverbeschreibung "PvE" stehen haben. Du könntest mal deine Auswahl an Servern danach filtern! Allerdings ist an dieser Stelle die spannende Frage: Wie will man verhindern dass andere Spieler auf einen schießen? 
Alle Waffen deaktivieren? Blumen statt Kugeln verschießen lassen? Diese PvE / PvP Diskussion wurde 2012 auch schon geführt - Fazit des Ganzen: Der große Pluspunkt an DayZ ist die Freiheit alles zu tun, was einem als Spieler mit den gebotenen Assets in den Sinn kommt. Es gibt kein "falsch" oder "richtig". Die Vielfalt DayZs wird nur durch die unterschiedlichen Vorstellungsweisen der Spieler aufrecht erhalten.

Du möchtest Spielern helfen anstatt ihnen nur eine Kugel in den Körper zu jagen? Werde doch Medic! Schon zu DayZ Mod Zeiten hab es "Dr. Wasteland" von den "Trusted Medics". Das erste Meeting dieser Fraktion ist unter DayZ Spielern legendär: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jzbVOF2Qck

Du möchtest Spielern generell freundlich gegenübertreten? *shadie* hat bereits einige gute Punkt genannt um dich selbst vor anderen Spielern zu schützen. Weitere Infos gibt es in diesem Video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EOsy4W_0hyI

Zu Mod Zeiten gab es bspw. Spieler, die sich als Busfahrer betätigt haben und nach einem festgelegten Fahrplan andere Spieler an entsprechenden Haltestellen abgeholt haben. Oder Spieler, die andere Überlebende mit Geräuschen getrollt haben, wie dieses Video eindrucksvoll beweist.  Wiederum andere haben sich überlegt, einen "Überlebenswettkampf" zu veranstalten - siehe dazu dieses Video. 
Und an dieser Stelle wollen wir natürlich "Herbert the Pervert" nicht vergessen!

Ich könnte hier ganze Seiten füllen, daher kurzum auf den Punkt gebracht: DayZ ist was du daraus machst. 


Zu den serverseitigen Kill Messages: 
Die wurden damals nach langer Überlegung entfernt. Wie Zybba bereits schrieb, zogen diese folgenschwere Racheaktionen nach sich. Es gipfelte sogar darin, dass man Spieler öffentlich (damals noch im sog. "global chat", der für alle einsehbar war) suchen ließ und Kopfgelder, in Form von Items, ausrief. Daher ist vorerst nicht damit zu rechnen dass die Kill Messages zurückkommen. Vielleicht zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt in Form von Mods. [Damals war die Todesnachricht eines Spielers übrigens der einzige Garant, dass die Kugel ihr Ziel auch getroffen hat. Für einen Sniper war die Nachricht daher besonders wichtig.] 


DayZ war schon 2012 als sog. "Running Simulator" verschrien. Solange Vehicle nicht im großen Stil Einzug in das Spiel halten werden, wird sich daran auch nichts ändern. Ende 2012/Anfang 2013 gab es bereits Mods, die bis zu 100 Vehicle geboten haben - dadurch gewinnt das Spiel mächtig an Dynamik! 


Das Craftingsystem wird von Patch zu Patch ausgebaut, seit dem Release im Dez. 2013 ist schon einiges hinzugekommen. Basebuilding hat mit der Implementierung des Zeltes einen ersten Schritt gemacht, allerdings steht dieser Punkt auch ganz oben auf der Agenda der Entwickler. 
Falls du dich fragst was 2015 sonst noch so passieren soll - hier die Roadmap!

Fakt ist, dass DayZ noch einen sehr langen Weg vor sich hat und derzeit am "offenen Herzen operiert wird".  Daher bin ich sehr gespannt was die Implementierung der von den Entwicklern getaufte "Enfusion Engine" dieses Jahr performancetechnisch noch so mit sich bringt. Aber Spaß sollte man von diesem Titel primär nicht erwarten - für Entertainmentzwecke ist eine Alpha Version auch nicht gedacht! Außerdem fehlt DayZ in meinen Augen gefährlichere bzw. in Massen auftretende Zombies. Diese könnten dafür sorgen, dass Spieler häufiger kooperieren anstatt sich selbst zu bekämpfen. Denn die größte Gefahr geht momentan noch immer von Spielern aus...


----------



## Xracmoth (5. Februar 2015)

Gerade bemerkt, dass nach dem Update neue Bugs die Runde machen, konnte z.B. heute (auf verschiedenen Servern) Loot nicht mehr vom Boden aufheben, was natürlich ärgerlich ist. Sind anderen von euch seit dem Update auch schon neue Bugs aufgefallen?

Edit: Ok, ist mir jetzt nach dem Update zum ersten Mal aufgefallen


----------



## X2theZ (5. Februar 2015)

Das ist meines Wissens nach kein neuer Bug. In den allermeisten Fällen kann der Bug mittels Server-Neustart behoben werden.


----------



## wievieluhr (6. Februar 2015)

ich kann kein feuer mehr anzünden, irgendwer ne idee wiso? 3 verschiedene feuerstellen gemacht, sogar auf ner strasse damit es eben und flach ist


----------



## lol2k (6. Februar 2015)

wievieluhr schrieb:


> ich kann kein feuer mehr anzünden, irgendwer ne idee wiso? 3 verschiedene feuerstellen gemacht, sogar auf ner strasse damit es eben und flach ist



Könnte dies die Lösung für dein Problem sein?


> "_Since 0.53 you need at least to add either 3 Firewood or 5 Wooden Sticks to the Fireplace Kit to get a basic Fireplace. Adding firewood is done through the inventory  screen, by placing it into one of the fireplace free slots. You can  also upgrade the fireplace into an oven by adding a pile of 8 Small Stones to the basic fireplace._"


 Quelle


In eigener Sache:
04.02.15 Full Ghillie Suit challenge accepted
06.02.15 Achievement unlocked 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wievieluhr (6. Februar 2015)

Danke, hab mich schon gewundert.

auf DayZ wiki stand nämlich nicht, dass man 3 stücken holz braucht 

Gruß Wievieluhr


----------



## henderson m. (6. Februar 2015)

lol2k schrieb:


> In eigener Sache:
> 04.02.15 Full Ghillie Suit challenge accepted
> 06.02.15 Achievement unlocked



holy crap sieht das geil aus, da bekommt man richtig lust sich auch wieder mal in den wald zu legen. wie schauts aus pyro bist du am weekend da - und würdest du es riskieren mich an der hand zu nehmen, oder bist du wieder im RL "unterwegs" ?
Zwei Ghillies sind besser als einer 

aber im Ernst der Ghilie ist ja mal richtig geil, da erkennt man wirklich keinen Spieler mehr, geniale Tarnung


----------



## wievieluhr (6. Februar 2015)

Leider muss man für nen Ghillie suit seinen Rucksack aufgeben :/ ausser man hat ne Smersh weste aber selbst dann hat man kaum inventar


----------



## Zybba (6. Februar 2015)

wievieluhr schrieb:


> Leider muss man für nen Ghillie suit seinen Rucksack aufgeben :/ ausser man hat ne Smersh weste aber selbst dann hat man kaum inventar


Ist zwar schon eine Einschränkung, aber ich finds auch ganz gut so.
Man hat aber dennoch einiges an Platz.

Jacke: 6
Weste: 8
Hose: 6
Also 20 Slots, das geht doch.
Die Sachen sollte man wohl finden/gefunden haben, wenn man einen Full Ghillie zusammen bekommen hat. ^^

Mit etwas Glück findet man eine High Capacity Vest, die hat 12 Slots oder so...


----------



## wievieluhr (6. Februar 2015)

naja war gestern abend aufm Airfield und es gab Folgenden Loot:
Makarov ohna mag.
35 Platz rucksack.
Wasserflasche
hauffen kaputte Boots :/ vllt find ich heute ja ne Weste .... brauhc nämlich bloß noch einen Burlap Strip


----------



## Zybba (6. Februar 2015)

Auf Westen hat man oft gute Chancen in diesen großen Lagerhallen mit zwei Schiebetüren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Gute ist, dass man die auch häufig in zivilen Gebieten findet.


Keine Ahnung, warum man in den Hangars immer so viele Stiefel findet...


----------



## lol2k (6. Februar 2015)

henderson m. schrieb:


> holy crap sieht das geil aus, da bekommt man richtig lust sich auch wieder mal in den wald zu legen. wie schauts aus pyro bist du am weekend da - und würdest du es riskieren mich an der hand zu nehmen, oder bist du wieder im RL "unterwegs" ?
> Zwei Ghillies sind besser als einer



Wenn wir Glück haben, finden wir einen der 15 auf der Map verstreuten V3S - damit dürfte sich ein Ghillie Suit noch schneller zusammensetzen lassen. Dieses WE habe ich kein Weibchen in meiner Nähe, wäre also der perfekte Zeitpunkt.  Dieser Char ist auf einem 3rd Person Server entstanden, heute versuche ich mich an einem Full Ghillie Suit für 1st Person Server.




wievieluhr schrieb:


> Leider muss man für nen Ghillie suit seinen  Rucksack aufgeben :/ ausser man hat ne Smersh weste aber selbst dann hat  man kaum inventar



Komme ohne Backpack momentan recht gut klar. Man besinnt sich endlich mal auf die wirklich wichtigen Dinge.  Um noch ein paar Slots mehr zu bekommen werde ich heute meine Assault Vest gegen eine Natural Leather Storage Vest austauschen - die kommt mit 10 Slots daher. Gegen eine High Capacity Vest mit 12 Slot, wie *Zybba* bereits vorgeschlagen hat, hätte ich aber auch nichts einzuwenden. 
Zur Info: Der Ghillie Suit verschlingt "nur" 20 Slots. Man könnte also auch einen Backpack nehmen und den Ghillie bei Bedarf rausholen. Vorteil: Man heizt weniger schnell auf. Dieser Wookie-Anzug erzeugt durchaus Sauna-Feeling, insbesondere wenn die Sonne scheint.


----------



## Zybba (6. Februar 2015)

lol2k schrieb:


> Komme ohne Backpack momentan recht gut klar. Man besinnt sich endlich mal auf die wirklich wichtigen Dinge.


Das auf jeden Fall! 



lol2k schrieb:


> Um noch ein paar Slots mehr zu bekommen werde ich heute meine Assault Vest gegen eine Natural Leather Storage Vest austauschen - die kommt mit 10 Slots daher.


Die ist ja gar nicht creepy. 
Aber du wirst ja den Ghillie drüber haben, dann gehts.
Damit sind die bisherigen Westen ja gar nicht mehr so gut... Es sei denn, man möchte Camo. Die Lederrucksäcke fand ich bisher immer ok.
Und die waren nicht mal tanned.

Wobei die Jacke und Weste im Wiki beide immer noch recht hell aussehen. Der Hut wirkt dagegen dunkler...


----------



## wievieluhr (6. Februar 2015)

feuer nach dem anderen craften musok hab ein feuer gemacht, steaks reingeworfen und die waren sofort ruiniert? brauch ich seit dem patch etwa steine?
weil wenn ja ist das ja über umständlich und ich seh nicht ein mit steinen mein inventar zu zu müllen ....

mach ich was falsch?
gruß Wievieluhr

PS:
bin auf 2 verschiedenen servern gewesen seid über 2 stunden Regen, was soll der Mist, ich hab endlich Zeit das game zu zocken und komm nicht vorwärts weil ich ein feuer nach dem anderen craften mus um nicht zu erfrieren. 
Danke dafür an die Vollappen die die Server so unglaublich kagge eingestellt haben.


----------



## lol2k (7. Februar 2015)

wievieluhr schrieb:


> PS:
> bin auf 2 verschiedenen servern gewesen seid über 2 stunden Regen, was soll der Mist, ich hab endlich Zeit das game zu zocken und komm nicht vorwärts weil ich ein feuer nach dem anderen craften mus um nicht zu erfrieren.



Vorschlag: Vergiss das Feuer.
Zieh deinem Character Kleidung an die warm hält und mind. den Status "_worn_" aufweist. (_"Every clothing item you wear has a 'heat value' and they are all combined to give you a total 'heat value' for your character."_)

Achte darauf, dass gewisse Items wasserabweisend sind - mit Gummistiefeln, Regenmantel und wasserdichtem Rucksack hat man i.d.R. keinerlei Probleme mit dauerhafter Unterkühlung. 
Selbst wenn deine Kleidung bereits durch den Regen vollkommen durchnässt ist, verhinderst du eine Unterkühlung am effektivsten indem du dich bewegst. Außerdem könntest du dir bei Dauerregen hin und wieder einen Unterschlupf suchen, um deine Kleidung auszuwringen.

Gummistiefel (_Wellies_) spawnen an Fischerbooten und defekten/verrosteten Fahrzeugen.
Regenmäntel findet man bspw. häufig in diesen Gebäuden (Haus1 | Haus2)
Wasserdichte Rücksäcke (_Drybag_) finden sich vorrangig in zivilen Gebäuden.


Die oben genannten Items schaffen die Problematik des Unterkühlens dauerhaft aus der Welt. Daher würde ich an deiner Stelle den Fokus auf die Suche nach wasserabweisenden Items richten.


----------



## Zybba (7. Februar 2015)

wievieluhr schrieb:


> feuer nach dem anderen craften musok hab ein feuer gemacht, steaks reingeworfen und die waren sofort ruiniert? brauch ich seit dem patch etwa steine?
> weil wenn ja ist das ja über umständlich und ich seh nicht ein mit steinen mein inventar zu zu müllen ....


Du brauchst dafür ein Dreibein zum Kochen und nen Topf.
Nimmer aber insgesamt auch 8 Slots oder so weg.


----------



## PcGamer512 (7. Februar 2015)

Und hat dieses NEue Anti Cheat Tool etwas gegen die Hackenden Kiddys in DayZ geholfen?


----------



## lol2k (7. Februar 2015)

PcGamer512 schrieb:


> Und hat dieses NEue Anti Cheat Tool etwas gegen die Hackenden Kiddys in DayZ geholfen?



Das lässt sich so pauschal gar nicht beantworten. Ich denke du willst primär wissen ob das neue BattlEye Update die Anzahl der Skripter für den Moment reduziert hat - hier mal die Aussage eines Reddit Users zu dem Punkt:


> "_I have proof. I am reading several cheatcoder forums and they have  problems with the new BE version. Users are complaining that hacks do  not work 100% and need to be recoded. Good news for the moment!_"



Man sollte halt nie vergessen dass sich DayZ in der Entwicklung befindet (prädestiniert für Angriffe) und Software generell niemals 100%ig sicher ist. Es ist stets ein Katz- und Maus Spiel zwischen Entwicklern und Cheatern/Scriptern.


----------



## PcGamer512 (7. Februar 2015)

lol2k schrieb:


> Das lässt sich so pauschal gar nicht beantworten. Ich denke du willst primär wissen ob das neue BattlEye Update die Anzahl der Skripter für den Moment reduziert hat - hier mal die Aussage eines Reddit Users zu dem Punkt:
> 
> 
> Man sollte halt nie vergessen dass sich DayZ in der Entwicklung befindet (prädestiniert für Angriffe) und Software generell niemals 100%ig sicher ist. Es ist stets ein Katz- und Maus Spiel zwischen Entwicklern und Cheatern/Scriptern.



JA gut das stimmt aber es gibt genug Online Games wie Bf die auch "fast" keine Probleme mit Cheatern haben.
Wird sich bestimmt auch noch ändern.


----------



## wievieluhr (7. Februar 2015)

habs ausprobier mit dreibein und topf .... kann das fleisch nichtmal mit dem topf kombinieren, auch nciht mit nem stock .... hatte leider keine pfanne parat. daher frag ich mich echt wie man mittlerweile was grillen soll.... ich sehe nicht ein hundert tonnen geschirr mit zu schleppen.... 
Vorher wurde das essen ja auch rot (wgn temperatur) mittlerweile garnicht. finde weder auf dayz wiki noch sonstwo ne erklärung.


----------



## lol2k (7. Februar 2015)

wievieluhr schrieb:


> habs ausprobier mit dreibein und topf .... kann das fleisch nichtmal mit dem topf kombinieren, auch nciht mit nem stock .... hatte leider keine pfanne parat. daher frag ich mich echt wie man mittlerweile was grillen soll....



Der Dreifuß zum Kochen ist derzeit nutzlos, siehe hier. Der Campingkocher funktioniert scheinbar ebenfalls nicht. 
Allerdings ist der Ofen wohl sehr effektiv: 


> "_What you need to do is drop the cooking pot in the vicinity then add  your raw food to it THEN put it on the fire and click "view contents" of  the cooking pot to check the progress of your food cooking.
> __I diddn't need a tri-pod I just attached the cooking pot to a  furnace, also it seemed to cook a lot faster than cooking in a regular  fireplace in .52, not sure if furnaces are quicker (which I suspect they  are) or if the devs have just speeded up the cooking process._"


 Quelle

Weitere Tipps:


> _My  team and I have been putting things in there since we found out.  Everything from matches, to ammo to propane tanks. Nothing seems to  happen, yet...
> *PROTIPS*:
> 1) You can put a cooking pot on a gas stove without or without the  propane tank, and it becomes two vertical slots. You can also store your  meat in there before you do. This will save you a shit ton of room.
> 2) Also, propane stoves do not heat up or cook your food anymore. So don't bother trying.
> ...


 Quelle


----------



## Zybba (8. Februar 2015)

lol2k schrieb:


> Der Dreifuß zum Kochen ist derzeit nutzlos, siehe hier. Der Campingkocher funktioniert scheinbar ebenfalls nicht.
> Allerdings ist der Ofen wohl sehr effektiv


Ah, gut zu wissen.
Nach ewigem Rumprobieren haben wir gestern das Feuer mit Steinen, nen Ofen und das Dreibein zum Kochen ausprobiert.
Wir waren auf einem leeren Nachtserver, das war sehr spaßig. Die neue Flaregun ist auch top!
Mündungsfeuer kann auch was. Wir haben eine Menge Zeugs ausprobiert.


Wir haben noch ein Auto gefunden, dabei hat mein Kollege einen gruseligen Screenshot gemacht... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kleidung hatte ich eigentlich an, er bei mir aber auch keine wenn ich ihn angeschaut habe. 
Danach habe ich den Wagen zielsicher ans Kartenende gesteuert und uns im Nichts versenkt... xD

Außerdem haben wir noch die Gefängnisinsel angeschaut und wurden da von jmd. mit MP5 zu Tode gehetzt.
Dann wars erst mal genug...


----------



## wievieluhr (9. Februar 2015)

hab mal ein wenig ausprobiert:

fleisch + feuer = fleisch ruiniert,
Topf + wasser + fleisch + feuer = topf ruiniert (war davor schon damaged aber trotzdem futsch vllt ein bug vllt ein feature
Tripod + topf + wasser + feuer - Habs nicht hingekriegt das fleisch da reinzukriegen
vielleicht bin ich unfähig oder das hat wieder rumgebuggt
aber:

ofen kann ich vergessen weil ich keinen platz für ne spitzhacke oder nen haufen felsen in der Tasche hab,
tripod braucht ewig viel platz, topf braucht platz (sofern man keinen gaskocher parat hat um de bug zu nutzen)
pfanne braucht ewig viel platz

warum sollte ich überhaubt jagen und grillen? dose: 1 slot (dosenöffner 1 slot, improvisiertes messer 1 slot schraubenzieher 2 slots)

was mich aber viel mehr stört, ist dass man sich im internet nen wolf sucht wie das jetzt funktioniert und keine vernünftige lösung findet und in den Patchnotes nichts davon steht. ist es den entwicklern zu anstrengend zu erwähnen dass das nichtmehr funktionniert wie in den ganzen builds davor? sowas könnte man ja erwähnen.... 
ich mag dayz auch mit seinen bugs aber so viele kleinen dinge Nerven einfach tierisch und sind auch total unlogisch. 
(wofür zum beispiel brauch ich ne 2. person für bluttransfusionen? heroinabhängige schaffen es doch auch sich ne nadel in den arm zu schieben; wo ist also das problem das alleine zu machen?)

ich hab nie die gelegenheit gehabt zu grillen als das noch funktioniert hat, kaum finde ich genug jagtutensilien, wild oder sonstwas um das zu machen wie immer wurds wieder so verwurschtelt dass ichs wieder nicht machen kann.
(bin genervt)

PS war wieder auf nem PVE server, grad mit nem zombie beschäftigt, zack KOS..... is ja auch so schwer PVE zu ermöglichen, den entwickler juckts aber nicht.
(hab mir jetzt nen PVE whitelistserver gesucht wo nicht jeder Mongo der nicht lesen kann drauf joint.... traurig genug dass das nötig ist)

Gruß Wievieluhr


----------



## borni (9. Februar 2015)

Ja ist eigentlich schade das es eigentlich bei 2 bewaffneten Spielern immer darauf hinaus läuft das man sich gegenseitig tötet. Die soziale Komponente sollte ja eine Art Experiment bei DayZ sein. Aber man kann die Hemmschwelle jemand auszuschalten nicht vom realen Leben in ein Spiel übertragen. Man weiß ja im Spiel das man dem Gegenüber nicht weh tut oder ihm gar sein Leben raubt. Auch wenn es in so einer Apokalypse sicher Rau zugehen würde kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das jeder so schnell zum Mörder wird. Zumal im Spiel ja meist die Leute auf "Menschenjagt" gehen die eh schon gut Ausgerüstet sind.

Worauf ich hinaus will ist, dass dem Spiel ein Aspekt fehlt der einen überlegen lässt ob man seine Moral ruhig über Board wirft und jeden ermordet der einen über den Weg lauft. Sei es aus Gründen der Sicherheit, weil man scharf auf seinen Loot ist oder sich einfach mal mächtig fühlen will.

In der Realität sind wir Menschen nur so weit gekommen weil wir keine Einzelgänger sind, sondern gut zusammen arbeiten und uns ergänzen und spezialisieren können. Allein außerhalb der Zivilisation zu überleben ist für einen Menschen fast unmöglich. Dessen würde man sich auch in einer Apokalypse schnell bewusst werden. Menschen würden sich immer wieder in Gruppen zusammen tuen. Das passiert in DayZ aber nur extrem selten. Ohne vorgvorherige Absprache im TS nahazu überhaupt nicht mehr!

Dabei waren, zumindest für mich, die Momente bei DayZ am besten wo ich auf Leute oder Gruppen gestoßen bin die mir geholfen haben. Oder mich sogar begleitet haben. Auch wird das Spiel deutlich interessanter wenn man sich mit anderen Überlebenden auch mal einfach unterhält...


----------



## wievieluhr (9. Februar 2015)

sehe ich genauso. am Sonntag bin ich in der nähe vom östlichen Airfield jemandem Begegnet. (hab ihn 2 Stockwerke über mir Schmatzen gehört) bin sachte mit der Abgesägten an ihn rangetreten und hab mal nachgefragt ob ich wenn ich mich umdrehe ein Messer im rücken stecken hab.

Hat sich als freundlich erwiesen, ist auf meinen TS gekommen und wir sind gemütlich richtung großes Airfield gewandert, haben ein paar tiere geschossen ne Lederweste gecraftet und gequatscht. macht so einfach mega viel Spass das spiel und deshalb fände ich es auch korrekt wenn man ne möglichkeit zum PVE implementieren würde
 ODER (nur ne idee)
bei 50 spielern auf dem Server, 5 Spielern die Kategorie Bandit zuzuweisen. Für die gibt dann ein KOS keine Folgen sollte aber ein nicht Bandit einen Nicht Bandit töten so könnte man ihn bestrafen mit dem Zustand schwere Depression oder so versehen und seinen Char Nerfen, seinen Loot beim Aufheben ab und zu einfach zerstören oder irgendwas anderes um ihn dazu zu zwingen die Knarre in seine Futterluke zu stecken und von neuem Anzufangen.


----------



## Nadsor (9. Februar 2015)

borni schrieb:


> .... Die soziale Komponente ...


Eher die Asoziale Komponente ist oft vertreten. Ist einfach  adrenalinlastiger ... was ich mit Kumpels immer für ein Kick bekomme wenn man jemanden sieht und sich denkt "wie geht das jetzt aus? Wie viele sind es ? etc". Abgesehen davon gibt es halt keine richtigen Strafen oder andersherum Belohnungen für gutes Verhalten.


----------



## Zybba (9. Februar 2015)

Nadsor schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon gibt es halt keine richtigen Strafen oder andersherum Belohnungen für gutes Verhalten.


Das finde ich auch sehr gut so.
Meinetwegen können sie später ein Moralt-System ähnlich der Modversion einbauen.
Aber Strafen+Belohnungen sollte es nicht geben. Wenn es gut läuft, bekommst du die aus dem Ausgang und eine bessere Belohnung gibt es nicht.
Das ist natürlich eher der Einzelfall.

Mittlerweile bin ich auch auf KOS umgestiegen. Ich mag es zwar nicht, aber ich habe ingame mittlerweile einfach zu viele hinterhältige Leute getroffen...


----------



## borni (9. Februar 2015)

Nadsor schrieb:


> Eher die Asoziale Komponente ist oft vertreten. Ist einfach  adrenalinlastiger ... was ich mit Kumpels immer für ein Kick bekomme wenn man jemanden sieht und sich denkt "wie geht das jetzt aus? Wie viele sind es ? etc". Abgesehen davon gibt es halt keine richtigen Strafen oder andersherum Belohnungen für gutes Verhalten.



Es ist die Frage an die Entwickler. An sich sollte es keine Direkte Strafe geben. Denn in einer Apokalypse wird dich auch keiner für einen Mord bestrafen. Die Hemmschwelle jemanden zu töten wird man aus dem realen Leben eben wohl nie in ein Videospiel adaptieren können und genau das ist der Punkt an dem DayZ auch scheitert.

Jeder der DayZ spielt sollte sich dabei vielleicht auch mal ein bisschen selbst reflektieren. Das finden von besonders gutem Loot ist die Hauptmotivation in DayZ. Hieraus zieht der Spieler seine Befriedigung. Nicht wenige ziehen weitere Befriedigung aus dem dominieren und ausschalten anderer Spieler. Aber wie groß ist die Befriedigung dabei denn wirklich, wenn man den Gegner ausgeschaltet hat?
Man lootet ihn. Das meiste Inventar ist nach einem Schusswechsel eh nicht zu gebrauchen. Irgendwann kommt der Punkt wo man selbst niedergestreckt wird. Alles was man sich im Spiel erarbeitet hat ist verloren. Natürlich macht das den Nervenkitzel aus. Aber ist steht der Frust nach diesem Verlust überhaupt im Verhältnis mit der Befriedigung eines Abschusses?

Vielleicht sollte das Überleben in DayZ auch mehr sein wie das Überleben in einer echten Zombieapokalypse. Für eine einzelne Person nahezu unmöglich. Denn momentan ist der Survival Part in DayZ keine Hauptherausforderung und dieses führt eigentlich nur dazu, das auf 225 km² Deathmatch gespielt wird.


----------



## lol2k (9. Februar 2015)

Die Stoßrichtung der Diskussion erinnert mich an...



arkim schrieb:


> Seufz, ja, man wird eigentlich immer abgeknallt.  Diesmal hat jemand in einer Scheune geduldig gewartet. Reingekrochen...  und da wars auch schon passiert. Elende Feiglinge! Feigwarzen! Hatte  immerhin gerade eine schöne CZ-550 mit etwas Munition und war auf der  Suche nach einer Nahkampfwaffe. Und nu gehts wieder von vorne los. Ich  hasse das.





pcfr3ak schrieb:


> Ich habe schon einige Banditen erwischt, bis  jetzt aber noch keinen einzigen "unschuldigen" Spieler getötet. Ich hab  viele nette Leute getroffen, und wurde dabei 1 mal "hinterhältig"  erschossen.
> 
> Ist mir aber immer noch lieber als nen Anfänger, der nur mit der  Taschenlampe rumrennt, zu töten - denn wenn jeder einfach nur noch jeden  killt, machts irgendwann keinen Spaß mehr. Ich weiß wie es ist,  unschuldig getötet zu wesrden, also mache ich es selbst auch nicht.  Sonst ist man auch kein Stück besser als die Banditen, die man sonst  immer so ausgiebig beschimpft (hat).
> 
> Ich wäre dafür, dass die Menschlichkeits-anzeige zurückkommt. Bei dem  Banditenskin bin ich mir aber nicht sicher. Immerhin, wenn man mit dem  crosshair auf einen Spieler mit sehr niedriger Menschlichkeit zeigt,  hört man ein leises herzklopfen.





INU.ID schrieb:


> Abhsolut richtig, und das gehört zweifellos dazu  (denn anders als NPCs sind Spieler nicht berechenbar), aber das ist  nicht das Problem. Das Problem ist, das gefühlte 98% der Spieler sofort  alle anderen Spieler bei Sichtkontakt erledigen. Das nimmt zum einen  vielen den Spaß (siehe hier, andere Foren und Ingame-Chat), da keiner  gerne ständig (absolut unnötig) stirbt (gerade in einem Spiel wo in  Todesfall alle Items verloren sind), zum anderen bleibt nicht mehr viel  übrig was den Handel von Waren und Informationen angeht. Sicher, es ist  toll mit Freunden über den TS dem Spiel als Gruppe beizutreten, aber es  kommt der Atmo entgegen wenn man sich ingame mit fremden Spielern  anfreundet, Sachen tauscht, und dann zusammen die "Spielwelt" erkundet.  So könnte man sehr oft mit immer wechselnden "Bekanntschaften" durch die  Lande ziehen. Wenn, ja wenn nicht fast jeder jeden "abmurksen" würde.  ^^
> 
> Die Leute die gezielt und ausschließlich jagd auf alle anderen Spieler  machen, sofern sie nicht ihrer coolen Gang angehören, mal ganz außen  vor, da dies zum Glück nur ein Bruchteil der Spieler ausmacht. Und auch  wenn es ebenfalls sehr nervt, auch das gehört einfach dazu.



...den DayZ (Mod) Sammelthread 2012! (Ab Seite 9)  



Um mal in die Kerbe zu schlagen : Gestern Abend fanden die "DayZ Survivor Games" statt, übertragen wurde das ganze von Twitch.tv
Was sind die DayZ Survivor Games?



> "_The GameZ brings together gaming personalities, pro gamers, and Twitch  celebrities from around the Interwebs to duke it out in the  post-apocalyptic world of DayZ. The constant threat of the  undead, limited supplies and weapons, and an unforgiving landscape are  the least of the competitors’ worries as they must survive each other to  claim victory. Hunt and be hunted: this is definitely the most  dangerous game!_"


 [Mehr Infos hier]

So hatten 16 Teams die Möglichkeit, in 3 Phasen um das Überleben zu kämpfen. Richtig spannende Sache! Habe noch bis heute Nacht um 01:30 zugeschaut, wie sich die Teams schlussendlich am NWA traktiert haben. Die Moderation wurde durch 2 Kommentatoren realisiert, die via Freecam die gesamte Map überfliegen konnten. Als Zuschauer war man stets "mittendrin", die Spieler haben bis zum Schluss sehr taktisch und teambasiert gespielt. Gewonnen haben:

1. Platz: PsiSyndicate and Katt 
 2. Platz: Sacriel and Break 
 3. Platz: SilentSentry and AnthonyKongphan

Wer sich das Match in voller Länge anschauen möchte, kann das hier tun: Twitch [Ab Minute 10:10]
(Empfehlung: Ab 02:28:00 einschalten! Zu diesem Zeitpunkt befinden sich alle verbleibenden Teams bereits am NWA und es kommt zum Showdown zwischen den Finalisten! )


----------



## Zybba (9. Februar 2015)

lol2k schrieb:


> Wer sich das Match in voller Länge anschauen möchte, kann das hier tun: Twitch [Ab Minute 10:10]
> (Empfehlung: Ab 02:28:00 einschalten! Zu diesem Zeitpunkt befinden sich alle verbleibenden Teams bereits am NWA und es kommt zum Showdown zwischen den Finalisten! )


Werd ich mir auf jeden Fall mal anschauen, danke für den Link!

Falls du noch den Ghillie hast, kann ich dir die neue selbst genähte Lederweste empfehlen. Die hat 10 Slots und nicht so bullig. Daher glaube ich, dass sie unter dem Ghillie nicht zu sehen ist. Die anderen guckten ja immer so raus.
Du brauchst:
Garden Lime, eine Tierhaut, Ledernähset
Den Lime auf die Haut und dann die Stücke zusammen nähen.
Allerdings nimmt der Lime 2x3 vertikale Slots weg, kannste mit Ghillie nur in der Hand tragen. xD Oder mit Capacity Vest...


----------



## lol2k (9. Februar 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Falls du noch den Ghillie hast, kann ich dir die neue selbst genähte Lederweste empfehlen. Die hat 10 Slots und nicht so bullig. Daher glaube ich, dass sie unter dem Ghillie nicht zu sehen ist. Die anderen guckten ja immer so raus.
> Du brauchst:
> Garden Lime, eine Tierhaut, Ledernähset
> Den Lime auf die Haut und dann die Stücke zusammen nähen.
> Allerdings nimmt der Lime 2x3 vertikale Slots weg, kannste mit Ghillie nur in der Hand tragen. xD Oder mit Capacity Vest...



Steht definitiv auf meiner Agenda sobald ich wieder mehr Zeit zum Zocken habe. 


_Nachtrag:_





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YSc2bSWdgBw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## wievieluhr (10. Februar 2015)

so habe nun Endlich rausgefunden wie man Steaks brat:

Feuer+Tripod+Kochtopf

den Kochtopf vorher mit etwas wasser füllen, die steaks rein und dann ab ins feuer (mit tripod!!!)

topf lässt sich wie gesagt mit gaskocher kombinieren und verbraucht nurnoch 2 plätze (last sich so auch gefüllt verstauen)
 

gruß Wievieluhr


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (10. Februar 2015)

@Wievieluhr
Die Idee mit Depressionen nach hinterhältigem oder unnötigem Töten finde ich irgendwie cool.
Schreib' das doch mal an die Entwickler.

Wäre jedenfalls sinnvoller, als Zittern oder Heulen nach dem Verzehr von Menschenfleisch.


----------



## Nadsor (10. Februar 2015)

Am Besten wäre da ne Randomfunktion (wie mit Blutgruppe). Dh. es gibt mehrere Charaktertypen. Welche die das töten stumpf hinnehmen und welche die daran zu Grunde gehen ... Wäre lustig. Könnte aber auch hinderlich sein.


----------



## wievieluhr (10. Februar 2015)

man kann menschenfleisch essen?
oh da werde ich mal meinen Kumpel verzehren, man kann einem Bambi nicht früh genug beibringen, dass man niemandem Trauen sollte


----------



## wievieluhr (10. Februar 2015)

wievieluhr schrieb:


> so habe nun Endlich rausgefunden wie man Steaks brat:
> 
> Feuer+Tripod+Kochtopf
> 
> ...



Das Zittern macht aber Sinn, da Menschenfleisch nicht zum verzehr geeignet ist. man kriegt rosa Fingernägel und fängt wirklich zittern. das heulen wäre die Psychische Komponente.


https://de.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20110128092614AALJ6UY

sorry für doppelpost (geht ja um was anderes ^^)


----------



## Zybba (10. Februar 2015)

wievieluhr schrieb:


> Das Zittern macht aber Sinn, da Menschenfleisch nicht zum verzehr geeignet ist. man kriegt rosa Fingernägel und fängt wirklich zittern.


So in echt und so?
Bisher kannte ich das mit dem Zittern nur aus Book of Eli.
Ich werde mal recherchieren, kann mir das eigentlich gar nicht vorstellen.
Fleisch = Fleisch, Fleisch = gut! 

Edit:
@wievieluhr:
Jo, hab deinen Edit gesehen.
Habe auch noch ein wenig geschaut, da hatte ja einer den Wiki Link gepostet:
Kuru (Krankheit) â€“ Wikipedia
Ich hab das in dem Film immer als Schwachsinn abgetan und dachte die brauchten halt das Zittern für die Storyline.
Das hatte mich etwas gestört.
Krass, dass es das echt gibt...


----------



## wievieluhr (10. Februar 2015)

ware allem Anschein nach ein Symptom für Kuru. Ist zwar weit hergeholt davon auszugehen, dass man bei einem Menschen schon Kuru kriegt, aber ist ja immerhin ein Spiel.
Kuru (Krankheit) â€“ Wikipedia

Viel krasse wärs wenn die irgentwie das Kreuzfeldjakobsyndrom einfügen würden ^^ wenn man das gehirn Futtert


----------



## shadie (10. Februar 2015)

wievieluhr schrieb:


> man kann menschenfleisch essen?
> oh da werde ich mal meinen Kumpel verzehren, man kann einem Bambi nicht früh genug beibringen, dass man niemandem Trauen sollte




Und deinen Kollegen schon in den Kochtopf gesteckt ? 

Werde am Donnerstag auch mal wieder nach 2 Wöchiger abstinenz unterwegs sein,
Gabs seit dem letzten Update eigentlich einen Whipe?


----------



## wievieluhr (10. Februar 2015)

shadie schrieb:


> Und deinen Kollegen schon in den Kochtopf gesteckt ?
> 
> Werde am Donnerstag auch mal wieder nach 2 Wöchiger abstinenz unterwegs sein,
> Gabs seit dem letzten Update eigentlich einen Whipe?



glaube ja ,,,,, 

den gibts dann zum abendessen....


----------



## Zybba (10. Februar 2015)

shadie schrieb:


> Gabs seit dem letzten Update eigentlich einen Whipe?


Ja. Allerdings nicht auf Private Servern.


----------



## Redsupp (10. Februar 2015)

Wenn ich endlich meinen neuen Lüfter bekomme bin ich auch wieder am Start. Bin auch auf GermanDayZ unterwegs


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (10. Februar 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> So in echt und so?
> Bisher kannte ich das mit dem Zittern nur aus Book of Eli.
> Ich werde mal recherchieren, kann mir das eigentlich gar nicht vorstellen.
> Fleisch = Fleisch, Fleisch = gut!
> ...



Du sollst ja auch das Fleisch essen und nicht die Gehirne. 

Schmeckt sicher eh nicht 
Dann dürfte nix passieren,  zumal "englisch" oder "medium" in DayZ schwierig zu handhaben sein wird.

Aber trotzdem interessant, war mir auch neu.

-
Bislang habe ich nur mal eine Kuh getötet. Dann die Leiche versehentlich versteckt und nachdem sie dann effektvoll im Boden versunken war, schient sie verschwunden gewesen zu sein...


----------



## Zybba (10. Februar 2015)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Du sollst ja auch das Fleisch essen und nicht die Gehirne.


Aber sie waren so lecker!

Ok, ich hatte das falsch verstanden. Also nur wenn man mit dem Hirn in Berührung kommt, kann die Krankheit auftreten.

Bezüglich der verschwundenen Kuh:
Das kommt leider ab und zu vor, dass die Tiere einfach verschwinden.
Du bräuchtest übrigens ein Messer für die Zerlegung.
Machete, Steak Knife, Kitchen Knife oder Improvised Stone Knife


----------



## wievieluhr (10. Februar 2015)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Du sollst ja auch das Fleisch essen und nicht die Gehirne.
> 
> Schmeckt sicher eh nicht



na die Bayern reißen sich sicher drumm.... ich sag nur Kalbshirn


----------



## Redsupp (10. Februar 2015)

Diese Vorurteile hier!
I sog dir mal wos, i hob no nia in mein Lebdog a Kalbshira gfressa. Das des klor is!


----------



## wievieluhr (10. Februar 2015)

made my day


----------



## lol2k (10. Februar 2015)

> *Q: "Hey Eugen in the 2015 road-map one of the Q1 goals was 'A new  renderer' what exactly does this entail and will it be primarily for  performance or aesthetic improvement?*"
> 
> *A:* "Currently it entails a merge of new tech, creating the enfusion  renderer as a platform to use in dayz and our future games. Q1 goal  means, we will have a dx9 version ready (PC). Than we will start work of  upgrading the tech to support new DX version, enabling the work on the  console version.
> 
> ...



Quelle


----------



## Redsupp (11. Februar 2015)

Mehr FPS - klingt gut!


----------



## wievieluhr (11. Februar 2015)

oh da wird dann endlich mal die Hardware genutzt wenn die DX upgraden 

besides:

bezüglich kochen
mit acht kleinen steinen (gestaggt) kann man nen Ofen machen und kann Töpfe und Pfannen so wie sie sind ins Feuer ballern: man Spart sich die 3 Inventarplätze für den Tripod und braucht bloß 1 für die 8 Steine 
Steaks kann man im Topf machen und Fisch geht NICHT im Topf  
- hatte den mit den Steaks drinnne Steeaks wurden heiss Fisch aber nicht. (natäurlich hab ich den Karpfen erst zu Filets verarbeitet)


----------



## Redsupp (11. Februar 2015)

Aber das ganze Kochen ist doch überflüssig. Oder haben die Entwickler die Spawnrate von Konserven nach unten korrigiert? Kochen ist natürlich trzdm ne schöne Sache


----------



## wievieluhr (11. Februar 2015)

Redsupp schrieb:


> Aber das ganze Kochen ist doch überflüssig. Oder haben die Entwickler die Spawnrate von Konserven nach unten korrigiert? Kochen ist natürlich trzdm ne schöne Sache



naja nicht das schs wüsste aber aus nem Reh kriegst du (ich glaube) 6 Steaks + Gedärme (enthält Milchpuder) und 1 Fell (=4Leder=Lederweste/Jacke/schuhe/hose/mütze) Gedärme kannste mit ashwood zum Bogen craften

und Gebratenes Feisch Stellt ein Vielfaches mehr Blut wieder Her als Konserven, macht satter und scheint auch longer satt zu halten.

brauchst nen Topf, Wasser, Waffe,  Streichhölzer und ne Axt/beil zum Holzhacken, rest findest du recht leicht (steine aufm fußboden -->8 seine+ 1 improvisiertes messer) holz gibts überall und rags/seite papier oder sonstwas zum feuer machen hat man meist dabei

mit nem kleinen Garten kriegst du 9 Pflanzen wo du auch nochmal recht viel Nahrung dran hast. haben mit 4 oder 5 Pflanzenplätzen 3 Leute stuffed gekriegt......
brauchst nur wasser schaufel und Samen.

Bestes Argument ist aber: dass es Ultra geil ist selbst zu kochen ^^


----------



## Zybba (11. Februar 2015)

wievieluhr schrieb:


> und Gebratenes Feisch Stellt ein Vielfaches mehr Blut wieder Her als Konserven, macht satter und scheint auch longer satt zu halten.


Ah, das wusste ich gar nicht mehr. Ich finde es auf jeden Fall gut, dann gibts eine kleine Belohnung für den Aufwand.



wievieluhr schrieb:


> mit nem kleinen Garten kriegst du 9 Pflanzen wo du auch nochmal  recht viel Nahrung dran hast. haben mit 4 oder 5 Pflanzenplätzen 3 Leute  stuffed gekriegt......
> brauchst nur wasser schaufel und Samen.


Kürbisse nehmen zwar 4 Slots weg, sind aber extrem nahrhaft. Ein Kollege ist mit einem einzigen von "rot hungry" auf "energized" gekommen.



wievieluhr schrieb:


> Bestes Argument ist aber: dass es Ultra geil ist selbst zu kochen ^^


Das macht auf jeden Fall Spaß! Allerdings finde ich das rumprobieren nach dem Patch meist am besten. ^^

Wie lange hast du gebraucht, um Fische zu fangen und wo hast du es gemacht?
Wir haben es mal im seichten Meer versucht, war erfolglos.


----------



## wievieluhr (11. Februar 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Wie lange hast du gebraucht, um Fische zu fangen und wo hast du es gemacht?
> Wir haben es mal im seichten Meer versucht, war erfolglos.



puh hab mich an irgendeinen Tümpel nahe des Fehrsehturms gestellt..... (bei Zeleno irgentwo)

hab die erste Angel reingehalten immer den Haken überprüft nach ner weile hat sich was bewegt und als ich beim checken gesehen hab dass einer am Haken ist hab ich rausgezogen.....
(ca 2 Minuten)

den 2. Köder haben mir die Biester vom Haken gelutscht.

beim Dritten wollte keiner mehr ....

EDIT:
ist halt sehr nah an der Realität:
nie beißen die und läuft drauf hinaus, dass man besoffen in den See fällt


----------



## Zybba (11. Februar 2015)

Ich war gestern auf einem Nachtserver unterwegs, wollte in die Military Base nördlich von Kamenka.
Auf dem Server waren vllt. 10 Leute, ich loote relativ entspannt vor mich hin...
Plötzlich sehe ich einen Spieler hinter mir mit einer Axt, also schnell um die Ecke gerannt und die Axt gegen die kurze Shotgun ausgetauscht.
Dann hab ich ihn im Nahkampf damit zerlegt.
Ich vermute, dass er meine Schusswaffe nicht gesehen hat. Wenn die kleine Pump Action über der Schulter hängt, ragt die nicht über den Rucksack hinaus.
Nachts hat er die sicher nicht gesehen.
Aber man lernt echt immer wieder, dass man nirgends sicher ist... ^^
Danach habe ich noch einen Repeater gefunden und habe jetzt den auf dem Rücken und die Pumpe (horizontal 3x5 Slots) im Taloon Backpack.

Irgendwie herrschte teilweise wieder extremer Lootüberschuss, also volle Regale bis zum Abwinken. 
Kann mir jemand erklären, warum das passiert?
Es war ein ganz normaler public Server.



wievieluhr schrieb:


> an irgendeinen Tümpel


Das reicht schon, wo genau brauchte ich nicht wissen.
Allerdings habe ich die Angel noch gar nicht getestet, wir hatten die Reuse aus der zerschnittenen PET Flasche.



wievieluhr schrieb:


> nie beißen die und läuft drauf hinaus, dass man besoffen in den See fällt


Ich bin letztens unter Wasser durch einen See gelaufen.  Es war leicht beunruhigend, aber mein Char hat überlebt.


----------



## Redsupp (11. Februar 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Irgendwie herrschte teilweise wieder extremer Lootüberschuss, also volle Regale bis zum Abwinken.
> Kann mir jemand erklären, warum das passiert?
> Es war ein ganz normaler public Server.



War es denn ein Persistence On - Server? Da kann es gut und gern mal passieren dass ich der ganze Loot wo ansammelt


----------



## Zybba (11. Februar 2015)

Gut möglich.
Das war auch schon meine Vermutung. Weißt du woran das liegt?

Eigentlich spawnt doch auf Persistence noch nichts nach und wird dann erst bei Server Restart vom Admin oder mittwochs resettet?


----------



## Redsupp (11. Februar 2015)

Dann liegt es daran, das ist noch verbuggt.

Puh bin ich mir jetzt gar nicht so sicher.. schau mal auf germandayz.de
da bin ich immer unterwegs und steht alles was man wissen muss


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (11. Februar 2015)

@Resupp
Stimmt,bislang wäre das wirklich nur Spielerei. Solange es keine Auswirkungen auf das Wohlbefinden hat, soll sich mein Char ruhig ungesund von Dosenfutter ernähren 

Edit(h) meint:
Beitrag vor Stunden begonnen, jetzt erst abgeschickt.
Scheint sich also doch zu lohnen, die Kocherei.


----------



## lol2k (11. Februar 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich vermute, dass er meine Schusswaffe nicht gesehen hat. Wenn die kleine Pump Action über der Schulter hängt, ragt die nicht über den Rucksack hinaus.
> Nachts hat er die sicher nicht gesehen.
> Aber man lernt echt immer wieder, dass man nirgends sicher ist... ^^
> Danach habe ich noch einen Repeater gefunden und habe jetzt den auf dem Rücken und die Pumpe (horizontal 3x5 Slots) im Taloon Backpack.



Mein Tipp: IZH-43 mit einer Säge abschneiden - verbraucht 4 (horizontale) Slots. So kann man die Shotgun sogar in einer Weste mitnehmen und die Waffe ist für niemanden sichtbar. 
Hat schon jnd. die Mosin abgeschnitten und das Schussverhalten getestet? Habe bislang nichts positives über die Zielgenauigkeit gehört und es daher gelassen.


----------



## Zybba (11. Februar 2015)

lol2k schrieb:


> Mein Tipp: IZH-43 mit einer Säge abschneiden - verbraucht 4 (horizontale) Slots. So kann man die Shotgun sogar in einer Weste mitnehmen und die Waffe ist für niemanden sichtbar.


Danke für den Tipp. Hatte ich auch schon mal gemacht. Aber ich hab lieber die Shotgun mit 4 Schuss und, wie ich finde, besserer Optik. 
Es geht um Style und nicht um Effizienz. Das sollte auch in der Apokalypse eingehalten werden.



lol2k schrieb:


> Hat schon jnd. die Mosin abgeschnitten und das Schussverhalten getestet?  Habe bislang nichts positives über die Zielgenauigkeit gehört und es  daher gelassen.


Ne, habe ich mich auch nicht getraut. ^^


----------



## lol2k (11. Februar 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Es geht um Style und nicht um Effizienz. Das sollte auch in der Apokalypse eingehalten werden.





Unkonventionell aber durchaus effektiv:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BXseein7Khw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MfDoom (11. Februar 2015)

das ist aber nicht die Standalone


----------



## Zybba (11. Februar 2015)

Im Dayz Forum wurde von den Entwicklern Fragenthread zu dem kommenden neuen Renderer erstellt.
Die Antworten stammen alle von einem der Entwickler. Es kommen sicher noch deutlich mehr dazu, der Thread ist ja neu.
Es wird zwar immer viel gemckert, aber in den Foren stehen sie vielen Spielern Rede und Antwort.

*Userdefinition Renderer: „The renderer is the part of the engine that transforms data into graphics.”*

*Kernaussagen:*
Mehr fps
Neue Möglichkeiten in Bezug auf Grafik/Beleuchtung etc
Geplanter Experimental Release: Ende Q1 2015
Weiter unten weißt er aber auch darauf hin, dass es bedeutend länger dauern kann.

New renderer - Service - DayZ Forums
Da hier ja immer wieder Leute daran Interesse zeigen, habe ich mal Fragen + Antworten zusammen kopiert. Nichts ist groß umformatiert oder korrigiert, alles auf Englisch.



Spoiler



*hey Eugen in the 2015 road-map one of the Q1 goals was 'A new renderer' what exactly does this entail and will it be primarily for performance or aesthetic improvement?*
Currently it entails a merge of new tech, creating the enfusion renderer as a platform to use in dayz and our future games. Q1 goal means, we will have a dx9 version ready (PC). Than we will start work of upgrading the tech to support new DX version, enabling the work on the console version.

It will go through couple of months of bugfixing internaly and get on experimental later in Q1. We will see when its ready for stable.

The renderer is not multithreaded yet, but if VR and Enfusion is ran in single thread mode you can see about 30-40% increase in fps. Probably will translate in multithread version. 

DX9 version is not gonna carry much aesthetic updates, besides some lightning changes, but it will have a complete particle editor so we can finaly have some nice effects.

*Question for the dev team: Will this first iteration of the new renderer improve weather variety and looks, by that I mean, improvements to distance fog and more foggy weather, some snowy/cold weather (maybe have some texture blending magic to give a cold atmosphere), better rain/storm weather (with dynamic lightning like in S.T.A.L.K.E.R, would make the game so creepy!). I know all this will require work from artists, but will it be possible and is it n the roadmap to improve and expand weather variety is my question?*
Fog is already in, rest is something we want to do.
It means average increase, cities will be a playable with new renderer and some scene optimization

*Will the renderer put load off the CPU and get it on the GPU, and what kind of possibilities opens that up for you guys?*
Yes , performance optimization regarding the scene composition, new lightning, more culling, new materials, new terrain, particle effects and much more.


*I saw you say the new renderer would come with little graphical improvement outside of lighting changes. Will this change later when more is coded to use it or when stuff is changed/added? or are graphical improvements not really a focus.
Also can we expect any DX12 support in the future or is that not even being discussed at the moment?*
Most of the visible changes besides performance will come over time. There are tools available for particles (blood, guns, explosion), fog and some. However postprocessing effects, and some of the more advanced techniques are aimed at end of the year for new directX implementation. The decision was aimed at DX11 however DX12 is not out of the question, hasnt been decided yet.

*So you finally managed to untie rendering from simulation?
I hope we get effects like light diffusion, visibilty of light sources depending on their brightness/size, bugfixed light going through walls....I think Particle Effects everywhere are not very important. They usually come with a big performance hit fps wise.*
Yes its part of the new tech and refactoring, the advanced effects and problems will be covered in the coming months.

*Will the new renderer make it possible to improve "night vision" so we do not feel the need to bump brightness/gamma? I find the current night time vision to be somewhat inauthentic.
I don't turn gamma all the way up as some do but I do nudge the gamma up when I play nighttime servers.
Can you offer any of the ideas the dev team have to improve night vision if at all?*
Yes, it should be possible, but lets see where the direction will go after the basics are down.

*I'm sure you wouldn't want to commit to any promised features but what rendering features would you *like* to possibly hopefully maybe one day add to the game?

Physically Based Rendering?
Parallax Occlusion Maps?
Displacement Maps?
DOF + Bokeh?
Object-Based Motion Blur?*
These things are not out of the question, but cannot be promised either. The engine should be a platform for our future games DayZ included. Its going to be an ongoing project. It has its own resources and team.

*I just asked if blood can now be updated in the 'What is this about' thread. Now reading through this 'New Renderer' thread I can see that blood can indeed be updated.*
*Can you talk about how? Will is spurt? Will it slowly leak? Will it be dependent on where you are hit? Will it be able to stain clothes and skin?*
Thats mostly a design question, so I dont wanna speak on behalf of the guys who will actualy implement it. However immersion has been and will be their primary concern. They also wanted to use these things for translating the text messages into visual signal that something is wrong, Combined with animation, particle effects, and sounds I think we can create a believable representation.

*Are Gore a possiblity within the new renderer/engine? I would really like to see heads come off and such. I mean it is a horror game afterall.*
Its rather low chance it will happen in the way you are describing.

*Hi, great to finally hear about this new renderer; a lot of people are excited about this, and have been waiting for a long time for this to come. I have a few questions about the new renderer, which I hope you could shed some light on.

1. One of the major issues with the ARMA series (engine wise) has been that frame-rate has been very closely tied to simulation rate. Essentially, if the server bogs down due to load, the user's frame-rate also lowers. This has been quite frustrating in the past, since it has meant that user frame-rate could be very low despite CPU and GPU usage also being extremely low. With the implementation of this new renderer, has the frame-rate been detached from the simulation rate?
2. You mentioned in your first reply that the new renderer will introduce more occlusion - this is great, since the extremely high draw-calls seen in DayZ/ARMA haven't exactly played nicely with the single-threaded nature of the engine. However, even ARMA3 does not handle occlusion very well; frame-rate in cities is still rather poor (although this could be a combination of poor occlusion culling, object instancing/batching resulting in higher draw calls). Will the new renderer handle occlusion better than in ARMA3's implementation? This seems like a necessary feature, since DayZ has many more objects in a small area than ARMA3 (general loot).
3. This is probably more engine related than renderer, but are there any plans regarding improving multi-core support? 64-bit support?
4. In my opinion, the largest problem concerning DayZ right now is general performance (mostly object handling); are there any more details you can give on this topic? Will the new renderer support batching/instancing? Sub-object instancing? Any deferred rendering techniques?*
1. yes
2. yes
3. yes
4. Requires a longer explanation, gonna cover it in OP later.

*I'm very curious about the lighting. In the picture below you see the doors are closed and the lights are off but the room is STILL visible. How will the new lighting system affect the look of this room? Besides player items, will the sun be the main light source for the map?*
Still WIP so I would keep under the wraps. But were working on it.


*Has there been any plans to get rid of the gamma/brightness "tweaking" at night in this new renderer?*
I know guys have plans about night as a gameplay element, and this is part of it. Still WIP.

*one question: When*
*be realistic, none of the Q1 stuff*
*when will the game start to perform as it should on todays' hardware on todays' standards*
*numeric value*
I cant make a promise of either sort. Too many variables. Only sure answer is game launch. Now what will happen between that point and this point. If things get complicated end of year? But dont take my word for it. It might be 3 months, it might be a year.


----------



## wievieluhr (13. Februar 2015)

Ich hab mal ne frage bezüglich wie gut das spiel bei euch läuft?
ich wills nämlcinh momentan optimieren.... damit ich die Schönheit genießen kann aber nicht durch die Städte ruckel
(mich stört total dass meine Hardware nicht vernünftig ausgelastet wird... (hab das game versehentlich im 2d modus gestartet und hätte es nicht mitgekriegt wenn ich nicht das OSD hätte XD)

auf Was für einstellungen Spielt ihr? (wöglichst incl. config tweak)
Welche Hardware benutzt ihr?

wieviel Frames kriegt ihr so in ner stadt? (möglichst erwähnen welche)
 / in der Wildnis


Gruß wievieluhr


----------



## Redsupp (13. Februar 2015)

Naja da ich nur mit einer GT 630m spiele wirst du mit meiner Konfig nix anfangen können  Schönheit genießen is nich, aber du kannst aufjedenfall viel rausholen, ohne könnt ich nichtmal spielen


----------



## wievieluhr (13. Februar 2015)

^^
naja aber ich ruckel Trotzdem mit ~20 Frames durch elektro 

werde daheim noch ein wenig tweaken und selber berichten
ich überlege meine GPU anders zu takten (egal ob runter oder Hoch.... wer weiß vllt überleb ich ja ne überrauschung  ) und generell an den einstellungen zu feilen.


----------



## Redsupp (13. Februar 2015)

geh mal auf germandayz.de und dann auf "Guides" da findest du genügend tipps und videos dazu.

Viel macht die Sichtweite aus und SceneComplexity. Und paar sachen muss man einfach ändern wie MaxFramesAhead und sowas. Wirst du aber alles finden. In den Starteinstellungen bei steam kann man auch noch einiges machen


----------



## wievieluhr (13. Februar 2015)

ich hab schonmal ein wenig dran rumprobiert, ich versuche allerdings noch ein ausgewogenes verhältnis zu finden ^^ daher muss ich selbst tweaken .... die config einstellungen welche Maßgeblich für die Performance verantwortlich sind, sind mir bekannt ^^


----------



## Redsupp (13. Februar 2015)

Na dann hilft nur probieren, probieren, probieren. Ich habe Monate dafür gebraucht nur ums dann wieder zu verschlimmbessern  Wenns einmal passt, doppelt abspeichern und nicht mehr anfassen


----------



## shadie (13. Februar 2015)

Wir sind gestern zu dritt dummerweise auf einen Privatserver gegangen.
Um halb 12 mitten im Militälager....Server Down 

Tja als wir uns dann wo anders eingeloggt haben, war alles weg, ist nur noch auf dem einen Server 
Das ist echt irgendwie etwas blöd, sollte man bei der Wahl des Servers mehr drauf achten, 4 Stunden umsonst falls der Server ab heute nicht mehr da sein sollte 


Wurde der Waffenloot eigentlich erhöht?
Ich habe gleich nach wenigen Minuten ne Repeater gefunden mit Munnition.

Auch Trucks sind sehr sehr viele da und alle auch noch vollgetankt :-O


----------



## Zybba (13. Februar 2015)

shadie schrieb:


> Wurde der Waffenloot eigentlich erhöht?
> Ich habe gleich nach wenigen Minuten ne Repeater gefunden mit Munnition.
> 
> Auch Trucks sind sehr sehr viele da und alle auch noch vollgetankt :-O


Meines Wissens kann der Admin das selber verändern.
Daher kann man ja auch den Private Char nur dort nutzen.
Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege.


----------



## shadie (13. Februar 2015)

Das macht natürlich Sinn.

Dann also doch Server wechseln.
Weil das ist zu einfach.


----------



## Zybba (13. Februar 2015)

Manchmal liegt ja auch auf Pub-Servern extrem viel Loot. Ich bediene mich dann immer fleißig. 
Aber du hast Recht, das macht das Ganze zu einfach.


----------



## shadie (13. Februar 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Manchmal liegt ja auch auf Pub-Servern extrem viel Loot. Ich bediene mich dann immer fleißig.
> Aber du hast Recht, das macht das Ganze zu einfach.



Ich bin gestern im Norden gespawnt, meine Kollegen an der Küste.
Ich bin dann zu dem einen miniairfield im Norden gelaufen, sofort nen Truck gefunden und war nach insgesamt 15 Minuten nach dem Spawn bei meinen Kumpels 

Das ist zu einfach.
Das bin ich nicht gewöhnt 

Haben gestern aber einen Truck geschrottet 
Zaun übersehen, ich dachte jetzt ists vorbei, das ding hing in der Luft flog hin und her usw.
Das End vom Lied war, der Truck fährt nur noch 40 KMH aber wir haben überlegt 
Die DInger scheinen richtig massiv zu sein und besitzen wohl gute Airbags


----------



## Zybba (13. Februar 2015)

Die Teile sind echt cool! Wir haben die Tage auch eie Fahrt gemacht.

Wir waren am Kartenrand ganz südwestlich unterwegs. Meine Kollege dachte da wären ein Gebäude.
Auf einmal finden wir auf dem Rückweg einen in Tannen versteckten Truck, voll getankt.  GTA! 
Von dort aus bis Berezino, über die normale Haupstraße in 20 Minuten. Das war schon sehr nett. Wir haben dabei nur etwa 20 von 120l verbraucht.
Auf dem Weg kam ein Spieler, ich wollte ihn erst überfahren. Er hob dann aber die Hand und ich habe im letzte Moment bei gedreht. ^^
Das Teil steuert sich ja echt wie ein Schiff.

Aber gut zu wissen, dass man nach einem Crash nicht mehr Full Speed fahren kann.
Weiß jemand, ob man durch die Scheibe schießen kann?


----------



## shadie (13. Februar 2015)

Was richtig schwer ist, quer Feld ein 
Das Ding ist nicht mehr zu bremsen, fährst du auf Gras nen Berg runter, bete dass du nicht an einem Baum hängen bleibst 

Durch die Scheibe schießen weiß ich nicht, ich weiß aber dass dich Zombies bei geschlossener Tür nicht mehr angreifen können 

Ich hoffe bald kommen Fahrzeuge für mehr als 2 Personen.
War schon etwas mühsam noch einen 2. Truck zu finden, und genau den fahren wir dann zu Schrott 

Ach und mit Schift gibst du einen "Boost" und fährst dann flotter.
90 KMH waren kein Problem über eine schmale Straße


----------



## wievieluhr (13. Februar 2015)

Mit den LKWs musst du aufpassen. Solltest du in so nem Ding drinne sitzen und die Verbindung verlieren (durch Disconnetct/ serverreset o.Ä.) ist dien Char tot.

Manchmal überlebt man das, gehst du aber zu dem LKW hin und willst die Tür öffnen, Tot

verliert ein anderer Spieler die verbindung und du gehst zum LKW kanns auch passieren dass du stirbst....
wie russisch Roulette.

solltest du dich mit dem LKW überschlagen und du steigst aus, kanns passieren dass du kopf über im Boden einrastest und, ja richtig greaten stirbst.....

daher vorsicht ist geboten. ganz nett mit denen rum zu cruisen aber da lauf ich lieber du den Wald ^^


----------



## Zybba (13. Februar 2015)

shadie schrieb:


> Was richtig schwer ist, quer Feld ein


Jap. Full Speed auf der Straße ist auch krass, wenn man mal einen Schlenker macht. Dann ist man erst mal fleißig am hin und her Schlingern. ^^

Ich will eigentlich erst mal das Fahrrad.
Schön eine Runde über die Insel cruisen mit der Crew.
Das beste wäre natürlich ein Tandem.


----------



## wievieluhr (13. Februar 2015)

ich fände Pferde viel Geiler.....


----------



## Zybba (13. Februar 2015)

Kannst ja stattdessen auch den Sattel abschrauben.


----------



## shadie (13. Februar 2015)

wievieluhr schrieb:


> Mit den LKWs musst du aufpassen. Solltest du in so nem Ding drinne sitzen und die Verbindung verlieren (durch Disconnetct/ serverreset o.Ä.) ist dien Char tot.
> 
> Manchmal überlebt man das, gehst du aber zu dem LKW hin und willst die Tür öffnen, Tot
> 
> ...



WHAT ?  ok dann hatte ich bisher Glück.

Wir haben in einer Stadt mal 3 LKW´s gefunden und sind dort mit einem sogar hingekommen 

Helicrasheside haben wir auch schon gesehen, sind ja durch den Rauch sehr gut sichtbar.


Seid Ihr eigentlich mal auf diese große Insel geschwommen?
Wirklich sinnvoll ist das denke ich mal nicht, denn alles was man dort findet, kann man ja gar nicht zurück bringen, geht ja im wasser kaputt oder?


----------



## Zybba (13. Februar 2015)

shadie schrieb:


> Seid Ihr eigentlich mal auf diese große Insel geschwommen?


Ja. Ist gut designed. Allerdings wohl auch ein echter HotSpot im Moment.



shadie schrieb:


> Wirklich sinnvoll ist das denke ich mal nicht, denn alles was man dort  findet, kann man ja gar nicht zurück bringen, geht ja im wasser kaputt  oder?


Es ist aus o.g. Grund gefährlich und oft ist jeglicher Loot dadurch weg.

Nein, die Sachen gehen im Wasser nicht kaputt.
Es kann aber sein, dass man seine gesamte Ausrüstung im Wasser ablegt. Man kann dann schnell einsammeln, ging zumindest bei einem Kollegen von mir.
Das ist ein Bug, scheint aber sehr selten zu sein.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (14. Februar 2015)

Habe das Spiel seit August, oder so nicht mehr angefasst. Ist das Spiel jetzt optimierter und schicker? Weniger Cheater?

MfG


----------



## cap82 (14. Februar 2015)

Kurzum, Nope.
Mit der 0.53 hat eine neue Version von Battleeye Einzug gehalten. Seither haben die Hacker Probleme mit ihren Scripts.
Es wurden aber auch schon wieder welche gesichtet.


----------



## lol2k (15. Februar 2015)

Interessante Infos! 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rPG3iKWQv5w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## wievieluhr (16. Februar 2015)

auf nem 
Private PVE server spielt es sich sehr entspannt ^^ Herrlich

hab mir nen kompletten Ghilliesuit gefarmt. incl. Waffentarnung hat mich der Spass 14 Burlap Sacks gekostet XD das is so lächerlich viel 
Ich Farme grade mit nem Kollegen nen 2. zusammen und der macht mir dann den Späher 

übrigens als Tipp:
wenn ihr ne Mosin benutzt und ne Abgesägte Mosin im inventar habt braucht ihr kein Municlip zum schnell nachladen. man braucht zwar 4 plätze statt 1, aber find erstmal nen Municlip furs Mosin


----------



## shadie (16. Februar 2015)

Also auf unserem PVE Server wollte uns der erste Spieler der usn gesehen hat erst mal umbringen.

Wir waren zu 3. im Militärlager unterhalb vom  großen Airfield.
Letzte Barracke, einer meiner Kollegen kam ein par Sekunden später nach, denke mal der andere Spieler hat nur Ihn gesehen, Ihn hat er dann durchs Fenster weg geholt.

Ich mit ner Mosin, mein anderer Kollege mit ner Repeater sind rausgestürmt, ich habe Ihn dann gesehen, geschossen getroffen in die Schussweste, er schießt, voll vorbei, ich (dank schnellader) konnte sofort wieder schießen und ja das wars dann mit Ihm.

Dann haben wir 2 LKW´s gefunden wollten von ganz im Norden runter an die Küste heizen und unseren fresh spawn abholen.

Joaaa ich sags mal so, in einer Haarnadelkurve wollte ich quer Feld ein überholen, und bums lag ich mit dem LKW links auf der Seite 
Das Ding hat sich nicht mehr gerührt, motor ging noch.
Wir haben dann versucht todesmutig den LKW wieder auf die Räder zu bringen mittels DAGEGENFAHREN  half aber alles nix, bin auf der Beifhrerseiet ausgestiegen und habe es ACHTUNG!!! Überlebt 

Haben uns vor Lachen nicht mehr ein bekommen, wenn den LKW jemand gesehen hat hat der sich sicherlich auch schlapp gelacht, sah sehr sehr geil aus


----------



## Zybba (16. Februar 2015)

shadie schrieb:


> Also auf unserem PVE Server wollte uns der erste Spieler der usn gesehen hat erst mal umbringen.


Also wenn ich ein richtig niederträchtiger Bandit wäre, würde ich auch auf PVE Servern "jagen". Das sind ja quasi willige Opfer...
Wenn der Server natürlich wie bei *wievieluhr* private ist, siehts vllt. schon wieder anders aus.
Falls man wirklich seine Ruhe will, sucht man wohl am besten einen mit Whitelist.


----------



## wievieluhr (16. Februar 2015)

is mit whitelist 

wie viel man von chernarus zu sehen bekommt ^^ einfach geil


----------



## Zybba (16. Februar 2015)

Irgendwie ist das nix für mich.
Vor allem am Anfang war ich ja immer zu allen friendly, bin dafür auch oft gestorben. Aber selbst zu dem Zeitpunkt hätte ich nicht auf so einen Server gehen wollen.
Für mich gehört zu DayZ einfach, dass jeder machen kann, was er will. Auch wenn er mir ins Gesicht schießt oder mich mit Desinfektionsmittel "versorgt". ^^


----------



## wievieluhr (16. Februar 2015)

wer weiß vllt krieg ich die leute überzeugt nen claninternen "krieg" oder PVP mit zweierteams zu starten


----------



## shadie (16. Februar 2015)

Ich finde auch es sollte so authentisch wie möglich sein.

Wenn jemand meint dass er sich mit 3 bewaffneten Spielern anlegen will, soll er das tun.
Muss dann aber mit den Konsequenzen rechnen.

Wir hatten am Samstag aber auch eine nette Begegnung.
kurz vor Solnichy sehen wir aus weiter Ferne einen Spieler, wir flankieren Ihn, er ergibt sich.
Es war alles total entspannt, wir haben gefragt ob man helfen kann, haben Ihm essen gegeben und er mir für meine Mosin ein Longrangescope Pristin.

Besser kanns nicht laufen und so Begegnungen finde ich einfach cool.
Wenn ich wen über den Haufen schießen muss nur weil er es drauf anlegt, finde ich das irgendwie schade.

Die anderen Spieler sind ja eigentlich nicht die Feinde, aber so lange es nur so wenige Zombies gibt, wird sich bei den KOS Spielern wohl nix ändern.


----------



## wievieluhr (16. Februar 2015)

hab erst gestern wieder auf nem Public gespielt gehabt. als Bambi kurz vor berenzhino gewesen (schulranzen und normale Axt)
und wurde von 2 leuten mit Vollautomatischen waffen übern haufen geschossen.

(haben ausm wald heraus feuer eröffnet. na wenigstens haben die was für ihr selbstwertgefühl getan und konnten nem einsteiger dien spielstart versauen. mich störts nichtmehr so dolle weil ich einfach damit rechne dass in DAYZ keine freundlich gesinnten Public spieler gibt.)

bis jetzt sind mir 2 begegnet ... in ca 100 spielstunden und das find ich echt traurig.

da ich aber jetzt private spielen kann gehört das ständige aufregen der vergangenheit an. möchte ich wissen wie sich der Tod mit meinem char anfühlt, ich mir aber nicht den lauf in den Mund stecken will, geh ich public.


----------



## wievieluhr (17. Februar 2015)

hab gestern mit nem Kumpel nen 2. Ghillie gefarmt (leider auf dem PVE server .... 14 burlaps kriegste nie auf pvp zusammen XD )
wir haben uns in cherno auf der fabrik platziert. er war mein späher, mit rangefinder und binoculars.... und dann wurde zombies gesniped.... 
richtig geil

stell ich mir auf nem RP server total geil vor, verantwortlich dafür zu sein die eiterbeulen von Zombies von der Stadt fern zu halten ^^ 
es macht übrigens kaum nen unterschied zw. 600m snipe und 400m snipe .... solange man liegt geht das sogar relative gut 

wir sind dann weitergelaufen richtung balota und dann weiter zur militarybase bei pavlovo (oder so) auf dem weg dahin wurde uns der Rangefinder und das fernglas kaputtgemacht weil der dämel das zeug in der Jackentasche hatte 

aber dann in der Military base mit nem Rangefinder beglückt ^^

super runde


----------



## Zybba (17. Februar 2015)

*Neuer Status Report*

Kompletter Bericht:


Spoiler



*Status Report - 17 Feb 15*


Greetings Survivors,
  As some of you may be aware, we’ve been experimenting a bit with the  format and release day of the Status Reports coming into 2015. With  upcoming changes to DayZ.com as a centralized point of information on  the development of DayZ, the Status Reports will be released on Tuesdays  from now on. Additionally, we’ll be making an effort to make the Status  Reports more visual, for those who do not have the time to read what is  new in the world of DayZ development.
  Moving onto said development, you’ll soon be seeing the spawning of a  different variation on the V3S. This variant will allow for the  transportation of larger groups of players. The spawn rate across the  world will remain at fifteen vehicles for the time. Initially you will  not be able to access the inventory of the vehicle, this will be  supported shortly on stable branch. As well, finalized animations, and  firing from passenger positions will be supported in later builds on  stable branch. The initial intent of spawning vehicles supporting large  groups of players is to gauge both the performance, and functionality of  large player groups moving together at high speed across Chernarus. Any  issues discovered should be reported to feedback.dayzgame.com whenever  possible.


  In addition, Chernarus should soon also begin to see the roll out of  the new animal A.I. system that briefly made an appearance in 0.53  experimental branch. Animal behaviors should be significantly more  complex, and add a great deal to the immersion and feel of hunting for  your next meal, or resource. Initially this will roll out with the deer,  and then progressively expand to support the full list of animals  residing in the world of DayZ.


  Lastly for me, we’ve been discussing the subject of blood  regeneration, transfusion, and all the mechanics surrounding them for  awhile. With blood regeneration at the rate it currently is, and the  reduced amount of blood gained per blood bag, not many folks use or  interact with these mechanics in the current stable build. Given that  now is the time to experiment, and alter these mechanics to gauge  viability through use on our steam branches we’ll be reducing the blood  regeneration rate, and increasing the amount of blood gained through  proper blood transfusions.
Personally I cannot wait to see how the survivors of Chernarus adapt to this change.


*Mirek / Lead Gameplay Programmer*

“I’d like to mention a few brief words about the new character/player  controller. The physics part of this controller will be implemented  using Bullet physics, so there will be a visible improvement in  interactions between static and dynamic objects.
e.g. there shouldn’t any camera clipping issues, it will improve melee  combat, movement on stairs, and it will be possible to get over dropped  items and dead bodies. It will have also positive impact on performance.
The animation side of this will be using Enfusion’s new animation system  and will allow us to have more animation layers on character, so it  will be possible to play more animations at once. With this, we can  achieve moving during shooting from the bow or adding injured  animations.
The character/player controller will be used for players and for AI  units. We would like to introduce the physical part on character  controller in 0.55 experimental. As for the animation part (which is  already used for animals), there is a lot of work with exporting data to  the new system and with complete rewriting of current system, but its  in progress now and we hope, that we will introduce it in 0.56 (0.57  more likely) experimental build..”
*Peter / Lead Designer*
  "While the new vital parts of the Enfusion engine and the game itself  like the renderer, particle effects, UI, animation system, inventory,  AI, controls/interactions, vehicles, scripting language, central economy  and others are being still worked on by dedicated programmers - we are  getting closer to the point where we cannot push the game further in the  direction in which we want to with the existing legacy systems. That  means as the new technology is merged into the main branch, better,  advanced mechanics and enriched gameplay begin to be possible. We still  need to wait to start using these systems, which will allow us to do  more without hassle.

However we can still push the current systems to their limits as we’ve  prepared some prototypes of long planned features. I can mention at  least some of them. Placing of objects which allows you to precisely  visualize where the given object will be placed within the environment  and if it’s possible to place it there. This feature will be a great  addition for base building in general, fireplaces, traps and similar  objects and in the future we will maybe add this feature for placing  every item as we understand it can enhance role playing and user  generated content. Next we have a prototype ready for continuously usage  of items which will be used in new controls/interactions, this means  that you are continuously using item in hand by holding mouse button,  when you release it use action is stopped. With the new animation system  added to the mix it means that also eating and drinking during movement  will be possible. The last prototype I would like to mention is the one  which was done for the advanced crafting. It’s flexible enough to be  used as a field crafting and also table crafting. The point is that you  need to put all your items from which you want to craft something new in  front of you then equip right tool in your hand and directly interact  with the item pool to produce the desired new crafted item. This  solution is giving us few important possibilities like adding meaning to  the plethora of tools we already have in game, crafting complex items  without need of intermediate products which are most of the time  useless. As well, turn some of the stationary tables with machinery in  houses and industry structures to crafting tables where you will be able  to produce crafted rails for scopes, modify weapons and do other  advanced processes.

Apart from that we started configuring the V3S with a cargo bed as we  know you need to carry more passengers around Chernarus. Don’t expect  entering/exiting the cargo bed animations nor shooting from it yet. But  if everything goes fine we will introduce a different vehicle feature  for you to play with - the manual transmission, so you will be able to  test your driving skills. Manual transmission is done in style of  sequential changing of gears, this means that you can go from lets say  1st gear to 3rd gear only directly through the 2nd gear, there is no way  to skip the 2nd gear altogether.
We added the proper weight value to all items. Total weight that  character is carrying around will be used later to modify his stamina  value. We are getting prepared for use of the new central economy system  which will be hopefully be plugged in at least partially. Now every  item and structure have tags assigned to them, this categorization  combined with minimum and maximum amount of items spawned in the server  we finally can start to balance loot amount and its distribution over  the map. Later area based distribution will be added to currently tested  type distribution which means the same house can spawn different items  depending on its location in the world.

Crafting and usage of the fireplace is being polished to be more user  friendly and straightforward. We decided to ditch the fireplace kit for  now, improve the current functionality of it and add some new  functionality too. Gas cooker is receiving some attention as well and  cooking functionality of this too will be merged. Piece of lard and pile  of bones are new items which are expanding resource gathering. As you  can guess piece of lard can be used for cooking while pile of bones have  wide range of use, we will start with arrows with bone tips. Modular  plate carrier vest with attachable pouches and pistol holster is ready  to go, same apply to FN Trombone which was waiting for proper reloading  animations. Now we are configuring and preparing disposable suppressor  crafted from PET bottle and we are looking at possibilities to damage  firearms with bullets in bad condition.

I’m looking forward to brighter future… see you in Chernarus folks!”
*Standup Notes for the week of 17 Feb 15*
(Note: Standup notes are not a change log - they are a quick high level look at tasks the teams worked on throughout this week)
*Animation:*
• Trumpet reloading animation
• Salute + Sitting Gestures
• Zombie attack animations
• Analysis of transition to new system for players / A.I.
• MoCap Session
*Design:*
• Manual transmission
• Advanced crafting
• Fireplace polishing
• Gas cooker refactoring
• Controls and interactions
• Diseases transfer
• New script language
• Central economy
• Configs and scripts for new items
*Programming:*
• Inventory refactorization
• Loot distribution per buildings
• Zombie/Animal AI
• Character controller (animations & physics)
• Vehicles - Manual transmission and bugfixing
• Crash fixes
• Security Bugfixes


                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 By hicks206


Angekündigte Veränderungen, die ich auch Anhieb interessant fand:
- V3S mit mehr Sitzplätzen
- Weniger Blutregeneration
- Mehr Blut durch Infusion
- Besseres Laufen auf Treppen
- Essen und Trinken während Bewegung
- Gegenstände bekommen Gewicht, beeinflussen Ausdauer

Dass man weniger Blut regeneriert, finde ich ok. Ich verstehe auch, dass die Blood Bags mehr bringen sollen und so die Interaktion zwischen Spielern gefördert werden soll. Dennoch finde ich weiter schlecht, dass man sich nicht alleine eine Nadel in den Arm piksen kann... :/

Ausdauer beeinflusst von Gewicht finde ich erst mal ok. Allerdings sollte sich das meiner Meinung nach wenn auf Geschwindigkeit oder Dauer/Heftigkeit des Atmens auswirken.
Bei dem Spiel muss man einfach zu viel und lange laufen, als dass man einen Ausdauerbalken nutzen sollte. Der Rest klingt super!
Just my 2 cents.

Dazu sei aber noch gesagt, dass einige der von mir aufgezählten Features noch weit weg sind. Teilweise beziehen sich Änderungen auf den geplanten Stable 0.57, aktuell ist es 0.53.
Das kann also noch Monate dauern. Bei einigen Sachen steht auch gar nicht, wann sie implementiert werden sollen.


----------



## Redsupp (17. Februar 2015)

Wann kommt der V3S mit sehr Sitzplätzen?

Ja klingt ganz gut, nur darf die Ausdauer erst richtig integriert werden wenn Fahrzeuge/Fahrräder vorhanden sind (nicht nur der Truck). Sonst braucht ma ja 3 tage bis man seinen Kumpel wiederfindert weil man von nem Skriptkiddy umgelegt worden ist


----------



## Zybba (17. Februar 2015)

Redsupp schrieb:


> Wann kommt der V3S mit sehr Sitzplätzen?


"Moving onto said development, you’ll soon be seeing the spawning of a different variation on the V3S."


----------



## PcGamer512 (17. Februar 2015)

Hat wer einen whitelistserver oder kennt einen wo ich draufjoinen kann um mal in frieden zu looten und die map anzuschauenw erde immer abgeknallt selbst wnn ich nichts bei mir habe.
Wenn ich einen whitelistserver joinen will steht da immer battleeyeclint u are kicked weil man iwas machen muss ka was


----------



## Redsupp (17. Februar 2015)

PcGamer512 schrieb:


> Wenn ich einen whitelistserver joinen will steht da immer battleeyeclint u are kicked weil man iwas machen muss ka was



Wie wärs mit sich Whitelisten lassen?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (18. Februar 2015)

Den ersten  V3S den ich gesehen hab war ganz, und natürlich zwischen einer kleinen Mauer gestuckt.


----------



## wievieluhr (18. Februar 2015)

PcGamer512 schrieb:


> Hat wer einen whitelistserver oder kennt einen wo ich draufjoinen kann um mal in frieden zu looten und die map anzuschauenw erde immer abgeknallt selbst wnn ich nichts bei mir habe.
> Wenn ich einen whitelistserver joinen will steht da immer battleeyeclint u are kicked weil man iwas machen muss ka was



verbind mal auf den entsprechenden TS server, und frag di eleute, die werden dir das dann schon erklären


----------



## Nadsor (18. Februar 2015)

Ist aber bei einer großen Anzahl vom Spielern die auf der Withelist sind auch nicht viel entspanter. Wirst trotzdem abgeknallt. Aber Serverhopping wird unterbunden und man findet wirklich mehr loot. Und wenn noch ein Private Hive dabei hast du auch noch ein Separaten Char.


----------



## PcGamer512 (18. Februar 2015)

Nadsor schrieb:


> Ist aber bei einer großen Anzahl vom Spielern die auf der Withelist sind auch nicht viel entspanter. Wirst trotzdem abgeknallt. Aber Serverhopping wird unterbunden und man findet wirklich mehr loot. Und wenn noch ein Private Hive dabei hast du auch noch ein Separaten Char.



Nen PCGH Server wäre geil wo wirklich nur welche mit erlaubnis draufkommen und wo man in ruhe looten kann


----------



## Redsupp (18. Februar 2015)

Müsste nur einer organisieren und finanzieren


----------



## PcGamer512 (18. Februar 2015)

Redsupp schrieb:


> Müsste nur einer organisieren und finanzieren



Daran scheitert es leider immer.
Wäre aber cool, wenn PCGH soetwas mal starten würde wäre doch cool, ein 48 slot server mit viel loot und whitelist, sodass man in frieden spielen kann und sich schön ausrüsten darf.
Aber am organisatorischen denke ich mal, wird es nicht scheitern, da gibt es immer Talente, die soetwas perfekt umsetzen können.


----------



## lol2k (18. Februar 2015)

PcGamer512 schrieb:


> [...]ein 48 slot server mit viel loot und whitelist, sodass man in frieden spielen kann und sich schön ausrüsten darf.



Also eine Art friedlicher Lootplatz? Und was macht man als Spieler wenn man derart viel Gear angehäuft hat? Server wechseln und Terror starten? 
Zu Mod Zeiten haben sich Clans Server angeschafft um jederzeit voll ausgerüstet zu sein. Starb ein Mitspieler, wechselte dieser auf den entsprechenden (passwortgeschützten) Clan Server, ging zum Zelt und entnahm dort alles was er brauchte. Mit einem Freund als Helipilot war der Spieler so binnen 15 Minuten wieder bereit für neue Action. 

DayZ bedeutet für mich persönlich aber auch, dass durch feindliche Spieler eine subtile, kontinuierliche Bedrohung besteht. Ein erzwungenes"Friedenskorsett" untergräbt in meinen Augen den eigentlichen Gedanken des Spiels.


----------



## cap82 (18. Februar 2015)

PcGamer512 schrieb:


> Daran scheitert es leider immer.
> Wäre aber cool, wenn PCGH soetwas mal starten würde wäre doch cool, ein  48 slot server mit viel loot und whitelist, sodass man in frieden  spielen kann und sich schön ausrüsten darf.
> Aber am organisatorischen denke ich mal, wird es nicht scheitern, da  gibt es immer Talente, die soetwas perfekt umsetzen können.



"In Frieden Spielen und Looten" ist glaube ich nicht der Sinn bei einem Survival Spiel wie DayZ..
Es gibt meines Wissen auch einige sogenannte High Loot Server, auf denen man sich recht schnell gut ausstatten kann.

Aber meine Frage an dich: Was dann?
Macht es nicht den Reiz aus, mit einen Charkter zu starten und zu sehen, wie er nach und nach am Loot und seiner Ausrüstung wächst? 
Mir ist es ehrlich gesagt viel zu langweilig, wenn ich schon nach einer Stunde voll ausgestattet bin.

Ich finde es spannend, mir immer wieder neue "Ausrüstungs-Ziele" zu stecken:
Als nächstes hatte ich gerne einen Vorschlaghammer gegen die Zombies, heute suche ich mir ein PU-Scope für die SKS, mein nächstes Projekt heißt "Rangefiner" usw..
Das dann noch gepaart mit ein paar Abenteuern zwischendurch macht mir persönlich viel mehr Spaß, als nach kurzer Zeit voll ausgestattet zu sein und nicht mehr zu wissen, was man jetzt eigentlich als nächstes machen will.
Natürlich hat man noch die Option auf Menschenjagd oder auf Hero-Mission an die Küste zu gehen.
Viel mehr würde mir aber in der aktuellen Version auch nicht merh einfallen.

Die Roleplay Server sind ja auch stark im kommen, das wäre sicherlich auch eine Alternative zum "freien Spiel".

EDIT: lol2k war schneller...


----------



## MezZo_Mix (19. Februar 2015)

So hab jetzt wieder mal Intensiv DayZ gespielt. Was mir geholfen hat um das alte Feeling von DayZ zu bekommen, war einfach auf keinen 24/7 Day Servern zu spielen, so wie die berühmte DayZ Musik im Hintergrund leise laufen zu lassen + etwas realistischer spielen, ala vorsichtig sein sich erstmal die Städte anschauen ob dort was los ist, wenn es stark regnet sich unter zu stellen oder im Haus bleiben.


Aber trotzdem hab ich eine frage, ich hab das Spiel extra auf eine SSD gepackt jedoch hab ich trotzdem in Städten teils starke Laderuckler. Liegts an mir oder an DayZ? 




Zudem mein Momentaner Char, find ihn richtig Badass. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (19. Februar 2015)

Was für einen Arbeitsspeicher hast du denn im System ? Takt und welche Timings ?


----------



## Gast1668381003 (19. Februar 2015)

PcGamer512 schrieb:


> Hat wer einen whitelistserver oder kennt einen wo ich draufjoinen kann um mal in frieden zu looten und die map anzuschauenw erde immer abgeknallt selbst wnn ich nichts bei mir habe.
> Wenn ich einen whitelistserver joinen will steht da immer battleeyeclint u are kicked weil man iwas machen muss ka was



Ich kann dir den "BMz"-Server empfehlen. (im Server-Browser einfach im Filter "BMz"  eintippen). 

Da kann man in aller Ruhe looten, ohne KoS-Generve.  Im TS einfach "Tecu" oder "Cuxnase" ansprechen, einer von den Herren setzt dich dann auf die Whitelist.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (19. Februar 2015)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Was für einen Arbeitsspeicher hast du denn im System ? Takt und welche Timings ?




1333MHz @ 9 9 9 24 @ 1.5V  Damals wurd ja immer gesagt es ist egal ob 1333 oder 1600 oder oder... Der RAM ist übrigens noch aus meinem alten System. 

OC gehen maximal 1600MHz.


----------



## wievieluhr (19. Februar 2015)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> 1333MHz @ 9 9 9 24 @ 1.5V  Damals wurd ja immer gesagt es ist egal ob 1333 oder 1600 oder oder... Der RAM ist übrigens noch aus meinem alten System.
> 
> OC gehen maximal 1600MHz.



naja RAM OC wird kaum was bringen ... stell mal das Game auf super low und renn in ne Stadt rein. Viel bessere Performance wirst du nicht kriegen.

(bringt dir vllt 2-3 fps .... und ob jetzt 20 oder 23 fps ist wurscht......)

das Spiel baut auf einer Engine auf die wie die meisten DX9 Spiele bei der Darstellung von vielen Objekten Totalen Performanceeinbruch erleiden.

wenn du mal mit MSI afterburner oder so ingame schaust wo deine Auslastungen liegen wirst du dich schlapplachen....

In Dayz hängt  die Performance auch Maßgeblich von der Stärke des Servers ab.....

deshalb stell ich die Quali mitlerweile relativ hoch ein, weils eh keinen unterschied macht ^^


----------



## MezZo_Mix (19. Februar 2015)

Nein das mit den FPS usw ist ja klar. Aber es geht nur darum das ich nachladeruckler habe... selbst auf der SSD lauf ich zum ersten mal in eine Stadt ruckelt es erstmal mies und es baut sich sozusagen alles auf.



//EDIT : ich dachte immer ne SSD würde bei sowas starke abhilfe schaffen. Und Fraps oder so will ich gar nicht erst anmachen da ich normalerweise so ein Mensch bin der 60FPS braucht.


----------



## Zybba (19. Februar 2015)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Nein das mit den FPS usw ist ja klar. Aber es geht nur darum das ich nachladeruckler habe... selbst auf der SSD lauf ich zum ersten mal in eine Stadt ruckelt es erstmal mies und es baut sich sozusagen alles auf.


Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich jetzt Quatsch schreibe:
Das wurde meinen Wissens extra so gestaltet. Es sollt dafür sorgen, dass es im "laufenden Betrieb" in der Stadt flüssiger läuft.
Ich habe zumindest mal sowas in der Richtung gelesen, meine ich.
Kann das wer bestätigen/verneinen?


----------



## lol2k (19. Februar 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich jetzt Quatsch schreibe:
> Das wurde meinen Wissens extra so gestaltet. Es sollt dafür sorgen, dass es im "laufenden Betrieb" in der Stadt flüssiger läuft.
> Ich habe zumindest mal sowas in der Richtung gelesen, meine ich.
> Kann das wer bestätigen/verneinen?



Jap, momentan ist es so geregelt, dass Objekte in einem gewissen Radius um den Spieler herum vorgeladen werden. Das erklärt auch die Performanceeinbrüche.
Solange BI nicht den neuen Renderpfad einfügt und das Loot System generell überarbeitet, werden wir wohl weiterhin mit dieser miesen Performance in den Städten leben müssen.


----------



## wievieluhr (19. Februar 2015)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Nein das mit den FPS usw ist ja klar. Aber es geht nur darum das ich nachladeruckler habe... selbst auf der SSD lauf ich zum ersten mal in eine Stadt ruckelt es erstmal mies und es baut sich sozusagen alles auf.
> 
> 
> 
> //EDIT : ich dachte immer ne SSD würde bei sowas starke abhilfe schaffen. Und Fraps oder so will ich gar nicht erst anmachen da ich normalerweise so ein Mensch bin der 60FPS braucht.



Ich denke es Liegt einfach daran, dass dein Vram volläuft bzw. DayZ seine 2GB grenze erreicht (kann nur 2 oder 4GB VRAM ansprechen) und da ist es egal wie dein SysRAM taktet, weil du niemals die Bandbreiten und schreibe leseraten des GDDR5 erreichst....


----------



## MezZo_Mix (19. Februar 2015)

Okay daran hab ich gar nicht gedacht das DayZ 2GB voll haut.


----------



## wievieluhr (19. Februar 2015)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Okay daran hab ich gar nicht gedacht das DayZ 2GB voll haut.



hängt halt immer davon ab welche Texturquali du einstellst...

hab das auch, aber ich kenne dieses Phänomen schon von Skyrim wenn man da die Abartigsten Texturpakete reinmoddet ^^


----------



## cap82 (19. Februar 2015)

wievieluhr schrieb:


> Ich denke es Liegt einfach daran, dass dein Vram volläuft bzw. DayZ seine 2GB grenze erreicht (kann nur 2 oder 4GB VRAM ansprechen) und da ist es egal wie dein SysRAM taktet, weil du niemals die Bandbreiten und schreibe leseraten des GDDR5 erreichst....



Daran liegt es, das kann ich bestätigen. War auch mein erster Gedanke nach MezZo_Mix's Post.
Ich habe auch eine 670, die bei Very High Texturen ans Limit kommt.

Die Einstellung Memory auf Auto und Texturen auf High schaffen Abhilfe.
Da pendelt es sich so bei 1700-1800 MB Auslastung ein.


----------



## PcGamer512 (19. Februar 2015)

Mich stört es halt total wenn man am Looten ist und dann einfach ohne vorwarnung abgeknallt wird selbst wenn man nichts besitzt


----------



## lol2k (19. Februar 2015)

PcGamer512 schrieb:


> Mich stört es halt total wenn man am Looten ist und dann einfach ohne vorwarnung abgeknallt wird selbst wenn man nichts besitzt



Dafür scannt man ja die Gegend bevor man mit dem Sammeln beginnt. Idealerweise hat man für solche _loot sessions_ auch ein, zwei Mitspieler dabei, die einem den Rücken freihalten. In solchen Momenten kann Teamplay ganz hervorragend funktionieren - man muss sich nur koordinieren können.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (19. Februar 2015)

Also hier mal meine Settings. Sollten eigentlich nicht zu hoch sein. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





/EDIT: 



PcGamer512 schrieb:


> Mich stört es halt total wenn man am Looten ist und dann einfach ohne vorwarnung abgeknallt wird selbst wenn man nichts besitzt



Du solltest nicht einfach Blind in eine Stadt laufen... Es gibt leider immer wieder diesen Spieler der alles abknallt, ich würde dir nen Whitelistet Server empfehlen. Da musst du dich erstmal eintragen lassen, am einfachsten geht ist über den hier,   GermanDayZ da wird alles erklärt, und man kommt automatisch auf die Serverliste nach einem Serverrestart drauf.  Und falls du Gear hast schau immer erstmal ob jemand in der nähe ist. Geh am besten so  gut wie immer in Wälder und schaue von dort aus. Ich weiß das kostet Zeit, aber eben diese Zeit kann deinen Char retten. Nicht einfach Stumpf drauf zu laufen, und sich voll looten hat gar keinen Reiz. Lieber etwas Roleplay rein bringen, sich bei schlechtem Wetter unterstellen oder in einem Haus abends warten. Die Stadt vorher untersuchen ob jemand dort sein könnte. Das macht das Spielgefühl 2000 mal besser.


----------



## wievieluhr (20. Februar 2015)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Also hier mal meine Settings. Sollten eigentlich nicht zu hoch sein.



Natürlich sind die zu hoch  ^^:

Texturen: VRAM
Antialiasing: VRAM

Entweder du senkst die Texturquali, oder du senkst die Kantenglättung .... wenn du AA auf normal und SMAA auf hoch stellst brauchst du dich nicht wundern, dass dein VRAM überläuft ^^

ich hab selbst Ambient Occlusion angestellt, weil es dem Spiel um einiges mehr Schönheit verleiht:
realistische Schatten, bessere Kontraste sowas ..... 
ich hab AA auf Low und SMAA glaube auf normal .... und bei mir laufen VRAM auch immer voll .... generell finde ich AA(also Post AA ) eher Hässlich, weil zu matschig ^^

Wolken hab ich auf Low Objekte High und schatten auf Normal.


----------



## Nadsor (20. Februar 2015)

lol2k schrieb:


> Dafür scannt man ja die Gegend bevor man mit dem Sammeln beginnt. Idealerweise hat man für solche _loot sessions_ auch ein, zwei Mitspieler dabei, die einem den Rücken freihalten. In solchen Momenten kann Teamplay ganz hervorragend funktionieren - man muss sich nur koordinieren können.


Wichtige Regel. Klappt seht gut zu dritt. Wenn man alleine Zockt, kann man halt auch auf einen Server gehen wo es Nacht ist (mache ich manchmal so).


----------



## Zybba (20. Februar 2015)

Scannen... 
Aint nobody got time for that! 

Yolo ist eigentlich ein Begriff, den ich nicht mag. Allerdings beschreibt er meine ungeduldige und unvorsichtige Spielweise sehr gut.


----------



## wievieluhr (20. Februar 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Scannen...
> Aint nobody got time for that!
> 
> Yolo ist eigentlich ein Begriff, den ich nicht mag. Allerdings beschreibt er meine ungeduldige und unvorsichtige Spielweise sehr gut.




spiel ja momentan immer PVE .... LOOT LOOT LOOT LOOT 
( kleines Suchtverhalten ^^)

nachdem mein Ghillie ausm inventor rausgebuggt ist und weg war musst ich den gestern wieder zusammenfarmen ... 
heut abend werd ich aber mal gemütlich städte und dörfer von "Beissern" befreien  naja solange wie meine Mosin Muni reicht ^^


----------



## Zybba (20. Februar 2015)

wievieluhr schrieb:


> spiel ja momentan immer PVE .... LOOT LOOT LOOT LOOT
> ( kleines Suchtverhalten ^^)


Man neigt auf jeden Fall dazu, immer mehr zu wollen.
Full equipped:"Ach, in die Polizei schauen wir aber schon noch rein!" xD

Empfehlung für dich auf deinem PVE Server: Such dir einen LKW und such die Heli Spawns ab. Das würde ich auch gerne mal machen. Ist allerdings zu zweit sicher besser und auf den normalen Servern halt auch gefährlich.


----------



## wievieluhr (20. Februar 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Man neigt auf jeden Fall dazu, immer mehr zu wollen.
> Full equipped:"Ach, in die Polizei schauen wir aber schon noch rein!" xD
> 
> Empfehlung für dich auf deinem PVE Server: Such dir einen LKW und such die Heli Spawns ab. Das würde ich auch gerne mal machen. Ist allerdings zu zweit sicher besser und auf den normalen Servern halt auch gefährlich.



wir haben dank persistence keine wechselnden heli spawns .. .einen hab ich schon gefunden .... leider keine smershvest drinne gewesen


----------



## Zybba (20. Februar 2015)

Achso, dann ist das ja zumindest einfacher. Die Smersh Vest wäre auch mein Favorit.
Das Baclava mit dem Totenkopf macht auch was her. Aber mit "friendly" kommt man da sicher nicht mehr weit...


----------



## Gast1668381003 (21. Februar 2015)

Hat hier schon mal jemand die RAK Waffe bei einem Heli gefunden ?


----------



## Redsupp (21. Februar 2015)

Hab mal wieder Lust auf eine Runde DayZ. Wer ist dabei? 
(Bevorzugt auf den Germandayz Servern)


----------



## Zybba (24. Februar 2015)

Schaut euch den Mist mal an:
---
Der besitzt auch noch die Frechheit, diesen "Service" im offiziellen DayZ Forum zu bewerben.

Laut deren Text sind sie es einerseits Leid, dauernd durch Cheater etc. zu sterben. Da sie aber so nett sind, wollen sie uns Spielern helfen... Ist klar.
Dreister gehts ja echt kaum!

Vermutlich sinds sogar selber Cheater, sonst ist das Geld machen ja viel zu schwer... :I

Man kann nur hoffen, dass keiner darauf eingeht. Bevor ich mich von denen Abzocken lassen, kaufe ich mir ja eher nen Hack!
Mache ich natürlich auch nicht.


----------



## shadie (24. Februar 2015)

Und was kann man da nun genau kaufen?
Waffen und Munni oder was?

So ein Blödsinn 

Edit: Ah ich sehe es grad  so schlecht die HP


----------



## Zybba (24. Februar 2015)

Oben rechts auf Ausrüstungspreise gehen.
Anscheinend bekommt man jeweils die ganze Liste für den angegeben Preis.
Wieso? Bist du schon am Sparschwein schlachten?


----------



## shadie (24. Februar 2015)

Neee definitiv nicht 

Klingt für mich aber nach pubertierenden Kiddy´s die zu viel Zeit haben und sich was dazu verdienen wollen .
So ein Quark


----------



## X2theZ (24. Februar 2015)

Aus betriebswirtschaftlicher Sicht kann man den beiden eigentlich nur zur Idee gratulieren.
Es gibt auch für diese Art von Geschäft 100 %ig eine Käuferschicht. Funktioniert ja bei H1Z1 mit den Airdrops auch. Dort rauscht fast im 5 Minuten-Takt ein Flieger über die Map 
Unabhängig davon für wie absurd man es hält, sich gegen Bezahlung ausrüsten zu lassen. Ich bin mir sicher, die Jungs werden den einen oder anderen Euro damit verdienen können.
Natürlich werden die damit nicht reich wenn man den Ertrag-Zeitaufwand  bedenkt. Aber sie verbinden ein Hobby mit Taschengeld verdienen


----------



## Zybba (24. Februar 2015)

X2theZ schrieb:


> Natürlich werden die damit nicht reich wenn man den Ertrag-Zeitaufwand  bedenkt.


Es sei denn, sie cheaten. Das betrachte ich schon fast als "nötig". Schließlich wollen sie fleißig Zeug sammeln und beklagen sich schon darüber, dass sie bei eigenen Spielen so viele Widrigkeiten hätten.
Andere Möglichkeit: Sie geben einem das Zeug auf einem private Server! 

Aber ich gebe dir Recht, es ist erst mal eine gute Idee, an Geld zu kommen.


----------



## Redsupp (24. Februar 2015)

Ich würde den Link eher rausmachen, man will ja sowas nicht unterstützen


----------



## Zybba (25. Februar 2015)

Hm...
Du hast Recht.
Ich hatte auch erst überlegt, ob ich das überhaupt posten soll. Nachdem ich euch informiert habe, kann ich ihn ja raus nehmen.

Besonders gut gefallen hat mir:
"As we are getting closer to the release of the next stable branch  update of DayZ with version number 0.54, we are focusing more on tidying  up and fixing the most annoying bugs and issues instead of working on  new features or expanding existing ones."

Edit:
Status Report vom 24.02.15

Besonders der Part



Spoiler



Posted 23 February 2015 - 11:00 PM 					 				




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greetings Survivors,
As we move towards the 0.54 stable branch update, I’d like to cover a  few points that you all should know. As with all updates during Early  Access, this is a development build and thus has its own issues, bugs,  and so on. If you encounter any of this, please open a ticket over at  feedback.dayzgame.com.

More specifically, for those who may be experiencing issues seeing servers in the server browser – please make your way over to this thread on the Official DayZ forums for instructions from Community Manager SMoss, and BattlEye developer Bastian.

Part of the 0.54 is the tech required to support the redesign of our  user interface. This is just the initial work required to support said  changes, not the changes itself. Thus everything will –look- different,  but not necessarily how we intend it to look by the time we hit 1.0. The  user interface is just one part of the evolving technology coming in  from the engine and gameplay programming teams, and will be iterated  throughout Early Access.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



As well, with 0.54 comes the initial implementation of the new animal  A.I., this system is still early on so odd behaviour will be  encountered. However even with the system in this early state, this is a  strong step in the direction of a more robust, lifelike animal  behaviour system. I for one look forward to the hermit-hunter lifestyle  the next time I log in on my public hive character.



In addition to a large amount of new content to explore, new enterable  structures, villages, redesigned areas and more – 0.54 features  continued security enhancements, bug fixes and more.

Over the coming weeks SMoss will also be rolling out some new features  over on the community side of DayZ.com, including a weekly Community  Focus that showcases user created content, streams, art, and so much  more. Head over to the Community hub at DayZ.com and take a look.

As always, developers are on hand to take your suggestions and feedback on the Official DayZ forums at forums.dayzgame.com.

_Brian Hicks / Lead Producer

"_As we are getting closer to the release of the next stable branch  update of DayZ with version number 0.54, we are focusing more on tidying  up and fixing the most annoying bugs and issues instead of working on  new features or expanding existing ones. For example we identified and  fixed a long timer related to synchronizing the temperature of objects,  which was consuming relatively large chunk of communication between  server and client. Fortunately it didn't happened often or in large  scale but it's really great to have it fixed now with upcoming  refactored fireplace which will become more usable with more items thus  used by survivors. There was also few issues which was fixed related to  the independent liquid types we introduced in last version, one worthy  to mention is the issue which completely breaks character stomach,  energy and water statuses.  

I already mentioned the fireplace which is undergoing a refactoring for  some time now and it's getting seamlessly to the fixing and polishing  stage. Now when there is the solid foundation of the system the next  step is the cooking process in general. With plenty of the different  food available in the game and three distinctive food processing types,  to name them - boiling, baking and drying, things can get out of control  really quickly. Well at least especially when we want to stretch the  possibilities and interactions to the maximum and want to visualize the  outcome of the process. What will happen when food is already baked and  you start to boiling it? Do you need to pre-process the food before  drying? What about moldy food? And plenty of other questions related to  that topic which needs to be answered beforehand. After the intended  cooking mechanics are in place and the central economy is working as it  should, we can finally say good bye to the generous amount of spawned  non-perishable food. 

Most of you are probably waiting for the enrichment of the vehicles  controls - manual transmission. We had some quality time already while  trying it on our internal build, but it needs a little bit more time to  be tweaked into the state which is safe for public release. Good thing  is that with its implementation some of the issues with vehicles  behavior were properly addressed so little bit of waiting doesn't hurt.  As far as vehicles parts goes I owe you at least quick update, their  functionality is dependent mostly on the new inventory system that is  currently being implemented and of course on the support from the  extended vehicle simulation itself. 

Last but not least we are making steady progress on the new AI for  infected which is getting along nicely and I hope you will be able to  experience it and its benefits soon on experimental versions before it  hits the stable release later on, however animal AI will be released  beforehand.

Start preparing your nerves for some intense encounters... see you in Chernarus folks! "

_Peter / Lead Designer_

Standup Notes for the week of 24 Jan 15
_(Note: Standup notes are not a change log - they are a quick high level look at tasks the teams worked on throughout this week)_

Animation:

Trumpet reloading animation
Winchester reloading
Zombie attack animations
V3S Animations
MoCap Session
Design:

Manual transmission
Firearms Damage
V3S Cargo
Gas cooker refactoring
Fireplace Polishing
Diseases transfer
New script language
Central economy
Bugfixing
Programming:

Inventory refactorization
Loot distribution per buildings
Zombie/Animal AI
Character controller (animations & physics)
Vehicles - Manual transmission and bugfixing
Flaregun Improvements
Security Bugfixes


----------



## lol2k (25. Februar 2015)

So wie es momentan aussieht könnte die 0.54 exp. Version heute noch "stable" gehen

https://twitter.com/eugenharton/status/570495614389231617

Größte Änderungen: Items bekommen ihr eigenes Gewicht, Schalldämpfer lassen sich künftig aus einer PET-Flasche und Ducttape craften. V3S bekommt eine Ladefläche mit Sitzgelegenheiten. 
Erste Infos mit Bildern gibt es hier, offizieller Changelog folgt. Stable Server sind momentan down - das Update dürfte also nicht mehr all zu lang auf sich warten lassen.


----------



## shadie (25. Februar 2015)

lol2k schrieb:


> So wie es momentan aussieht könnte die 0.54 exp. Version heute noch "stable" gehen
> 
> https://twitter.com/eugenharton/status/570495614389231617
> 
> ...



Sehr sehr geil danke für die Info!

Das mit dem Truck freut mich am meisten


----------



## Zybba (25. Februar 2015)

lol2k schrieb:


> So wie es momentan aussieht könnte die 0.54 exp. Version heute noch "stable" gehen. Stable Server sind momentan down - das  Update dürfte also nicht mehr all zu lang auf sich warten  lassen.


Eigentlich traue ich dem Braten noch nicht... Aber falls das Update echt noch heute kommt, wäre das top!



lol2k schrieb:


> Ducktape


Das heißt Duct tape.


----------



## lol2k (25. Februar 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Das heißt Duct tape.



Verdammte Rechtschreibung... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Zybba schrieb:


> Eigentlich traue ich dem Braten noch nicht... Aber falls das Update echt noch heute kommt, wäre das top!



Sieht gar nicht so schlecht aus!

"Update of the Hive done, doing the client/server update, testing internaly."
Quelle

Due to both hive maintenance and the update to version 0.54, the servers should be live again at around 1700 (GMT +0100).
Quelle


Für den Zeitvertreib:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xayFSYiraJM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zybba (25. Februar 2015)

lol2k schrieb:


> Verdammte Rechtschreibung...


Ich dachte, du wüsstest vllt. nicht, wie es heißt.
Sonst hätte ich gar nicht korrigiert... ^^



lol2k schrieb:


> Sieht gar nicht so schlecht aus!


Jo, drücken wir mal die Daumen!
Die Tweets werden ja leider nicht im Devtracker aufgeführt.


----------



## lol2k (25. Februar 2015)

> "_It seems to be working as intended. Should be online within hour or so hopefuly_ "


Quelle


Nachtrag [17:19]



> "_Found a problem , guys are trying to fix it._"


Quelle

Nachtrag 2 [18:08]


> "_The fix is in rolling out the data update on all servers. Client will be available in a bit._"


Quelle


----------



## Gast1668381003 (25. Februar 2015)

Wenn's heute läuft, kann ich endlich mal wieder nen Schalli an die FNX schrauben...und das Bipod an die M4


----------



## Zybba (25. Februar 2015)

*PATCH HYPE!

*Hf!

Edit:
Ich hab es gerade ausprobiert und kann es bisher nicht empfehlen.
Konstant 7fps, bei einem Kollegen ähnlich.
Grafik war schlechter als vorher. ^^

https://twitter.com/eugenharton/status/570643211158458368

Changelog 0.54


Spoiler



New items:
- Improvised suppressor.
- Water Pouch.
- Bone Hook.
- Bone Arrow.
- Pile of bones.
- Carrier plate with attachable holster and pouches.
- Blood bag now gives and takes twice as much blood.
- FN Trombone.
- New animals.
- V3S Cargo version.

New mechanics:
- You can craft improvised suppressor using water bottle and duct tape.
- You can craft bone hook out of pile of bones.
- You can craft bone arrow out of pile of bones and improvised arrow.
- Weight added to all items and clothes.
- Caliber of ammo affect suppressor degradation.
- Horticulture - Potato plant and its growing process.
- You can dismantle the FN Trombone.
- Continuous consumption and item use prototype.
- Items now shows only rough estimates about its weight and volume of containment.
- Cooking mechanics changes.
- Fireplace mechanics changes.
- Fluid mechanic tweaks.
- Blood mechanic tweaks.
- Weapon degradation.
- Suppressor degradation.

New animations + audio:
- Placeholder SFX for improvised suppressor (standard suppressor SFX).

Reworked locations:
- Devil's castle.
- Pik Kozlova.
- Black & Willow Lakes.
- Bor village.
- Quarry near Solnichny.

Map:
- All old rocks models have been removed and replaced with new ones.

Programming:
- New spawn tags added to all buildings.
- Degradation values set for pistols, rifles and silencers.
- Blood regeneration nerfed.

Fixed:
- Pouches for vest is now displayed properly in hands.
- Suppressor position on Longhorn while reloading.
- Message when loading ruined ammo.
- Spliting stone using pickaxe will give you smaller stone with correct damage state.
- You can no longer use mace for cutting raincoats into armbands.
- Mace can no longer be used for skinning.
- Force feeding guts text.
- Thermal mechanic fixes.
- Server stability fixes.
- Performance fixes (server).
- Bullet penetration fix.

Known issues:
- Animals spin in one place.
- Animals die randomly.
- Animal navigation.
- Animal animations are playing at a wrong resolution.
- You can drive v3s while knocked out.
- Only 1 person can get on back cargo of v3s.
- Random desync.
- Random client crashes.
- Random server crashes.


----------



## lol2k (25. Februar 2015)

Das Entfernen der Startparameter könnte die Lösung sein. 



> "Please remove all the legacy startup options, and validate your data. Most of the fps problem are caused by weird setups."


Quelle


edit:
#bestätigt.


----------



## Zybba (25. Februar 2015)

Jo, hab ich gemacht. Scheint zu klappen.


----------



## lol2k (25. Februar 2015)

Es gibt schlechte Tage, es gibt gute Tage... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## efdev (25. Februar 2015)

das ist ein schlechter


----------



## MfDoom (25. Februar 2015)

Haben heute im Wald ein Huhn getroffen das von einem Zombie verfolgt wurde. Der Zombie hat es irgendwann erwischt und gefressen.
nd, wirklich ärgerlich, das Hungersystem scheint verbugged zu sein, man verhungert obwohl man isst.


----------



## Zybba (26. Februar 2015)

Den Entwicklern bekannte Probleme, die mit Patch 0.54 kamen:
1. Client Crashes

 2. Attachments

 3. Private Hives 

 4. FPS/Texture issues




lol2k schrieb:


> Es gibt schlechte Tage, es gibt gute Tage...


Nice!
Wir haben gestern auch seit Ewigkeiten mal wieder einen gefunden. Ich dachte immer noch, Helis hätten eine Rauchfahne. Wurde das komplett entfernt?


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (26. Februar 2015)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Haben heute im Wald ein Huhn getroffen das von einem Zombie verfolgt wurde. Der Zombie hat es irgendwann erwischt und gefressen.
> nd, wirklich ärgerlich, das Hungersystem scheint verbugged zu sein, man verhungert obwohl man isst.



Oha, das ist ja cool mit dem Huhn.

Das heißt, inzwischen stehen die Zombies nicht mehr einfach doof in der Gegend rum, bis sie einen Spieler bemerken?

Habe DayZ schon länger nicht mehr angerührt, trauere immer noch meinem cool ausgestattetem Character nach


----------



## Zybba (26. Februar 2015)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Oha, das ist ja cool mit dem Huhn.
> 
> Das heißt, inzwischen stehen die Zombies nicht mehr einfach doof in der Gegend rum, bis sie einen Spieler bemerken?


Jetzt bis sie ein Tier oder einen Spieler bemerken. 
Ich hab schon in Berezino zusammen mit 15 Zombies eine Kuh gejagt... ^^
Teilweise sorgt das echt für unfreiwillig komische Szenen.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (26. Februar 2015)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Habe DayZ schon länger nicht mehr angerührt, trauere immer noch meinem cool ausgestattetem Character nach




Man sollte DayZ nicht fürs coole Gear spielen  sonst geht die lust nach dem Tod extrem fliegen.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (26. Februar 2015)

Trotzdem schade.
Da freut man sich tierisch auf ein Spiel mit dem geil ausgestattetem Char, bewundert nochmal im Hauptmenü, wie cool der doch aussieht und startet dann in Unnerbüx und T-Shirt am Strand. 

Ich weiß, also noch pre-beta. Aber geärgert habe ich mich dennoch, weil das Zeugs mühsam gesammelt wurde, noch bevor das Loot-System geändert wurde und es teilweise echt schwierig war.

Vielleicht ist der aber auch noch irgendwo, so ganz steige ich mit den verschiedenen Slots(?) nicht durch.


----------



## shadie (26. Februar 2015)

Wenn du so lange nicht mehr gespielt hast ist der sicher nicht mehr da 

Wegen den Helis.

Als ich 2 gefunden hatte waren da riesen Rauchwolken.
Sicher dass das bei euch nicht mit irgend welchen Grafikeinstellungen zusammen hängt?
Eventuell Wolken deaktiviert oder solche Scherze?

Ist bei mir erst 2 Wochen her als ich das letzte mal gespielt habe und einen gefunden habe.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (26. Februar 2015)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Trotzdem schade.
> Vielleicht ist der aber auch noch irgendwo, so ganz steige ich mit den verschiedenen Slots(?) nicht durch.



Deinen wird es nicht mehr geben wenn du auf Offiziellen Server gespielt hast mit dem. Wurden alle resettet. Also es gibt einmal die Offiziellen, dann glaube ich das Hardcore auch nen extra Char hat. Und auch die für nen Privat Hive.

Was ich blöd finde das die selbst gemachten Schalldämpfer ein bisschen zu leise sind sofern der Sound noch der selbe ist.


----------



## lol2k (26. Februar 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer noch, Helis hätten eine Rauchfahne. Wurde das komplett entfernt?



Die amerikanischen Modelle rauchen, die russischen nicht. Sich also rein an den Rauchsäulen zu orientieren könnte dazu führen, dass man die ein oder andere Helicrashside übersieht.


----------



## Zybba (26. Februar 2015)

Ah, ok. Danke! Ich wusste nicht mal, dass es verschiedene Modelle gibt. Das ergibt aber durchaus Sinn. ^^


----------



## shadie (26. Februar 2015)

lol2k schrieb:


> Die amerikanischen Modelle rauchen, die russischen nicht. Sich also rein an den Rauchsäulen zu orientieren könnte dazu führen, dass man die ein oder andere Helicrashside übersieht.



Das wusste ich auch noch nicht.

Wir sind vorher immer die Straßen entlang der Spawns abgefahren, müssen wir wohl künftig genauer hinschauen.


----------



## -Shorty- (26. Februar 2015)

Ja das stimmt soweit, Rauch muss nicht sein. Mein letzter Stand war sogar das es Helicrashes geben kann, aber nicht geben muss. Also Anzahl der Helis variiert auch, meines Wissen sogar bis 0. So schnell fahr ich nicht mehr LKW, letztens erst wieder gestorben nach dem aussteigen. Man sieht noch die Aussteiganimation, sobald beide Füße den Boden berühren wird der Schirm schwarz. 20 Burlap Strips und 5 Protector Cases verloren. 

Angeblich kann man dem wohl aus dem Weg gehen wenn man über die Beifahrerseite aussteigt. Konnte ich noch nicht ausgiebig testen, bislang hatte ich da aber noch nicht so ein Problem.


----------



## shadie (26. Februar 2015)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt soweit, Rauch muss nicht sein. Mein letzter Stand war sogar das es Helicrashes geben kann, aber nicht geben muss. Also Anzahl der Helis variiert auch, meines Wissen sogar bis 0. So schnell fahr ich nicht mehr LKW, letztens erst wieder gestorben nach dem aussteigen. Man sieht noch die Aussteiganimation, sobald beide Füße den Boden berühren wird der Schirm schwarz. 20 Burlap Strips und 5 Protector Cases verloren.
> 
> Angeblich kann man dem wohl aus dem Weg gehen wenn man über die Beifahrerseite aussteigt. Konnte ich noch nicht ausgiebig testen, bislang hatte ich da aber noch nicht so ein Problem.



Ups ist mir noch nie passiert.
Ich bin teilweise sogar noch gefahren als ich ausgestiegen bin.

ich habs sogar mal geschafft den LKW auf die Seite zu schmeißen und ganz oben auf der Beifahrerseite wieder auszusteigen (ohne zu sterben) 

Bin erst etwas wild durch die Gegend geflogen und stand auf einmal auf dem Boden


----------



## -Shorty- (26. Februar 2015)

Ich hatte auch schon weit krassere Fahrten im Truck und überlebt. Das scheint doch recht willkürlich, würde ab einem gewissen Gear-Status lieber laufen statt zu fahren.

Hab solche Verkehrstoten schon mehrfach über die gesamte Map verteilt gesehen NWA/ Elektro/ Zeleno. 
So richtig nen Grund kenn ich nicht. Bin bereits eine komplette Runde gefahren ~45min und nix war. Scheinbar glitcht da irgendwas weg ohne dass man was merkt, ich hätte auch noch bis Restart fahren können. Sehr mies aufjedenfall, mag mir nicht vorstellen was erst mit 10 Spielern auf der Ladefläche passiert, sollte man das so einführen.

PS: Ist auch eines der lautesten U-Boote ever


----------



## DARPA (26. Februar 2015)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Sehr mies aufjedenfall, mag mir nicht vorstellen was erst mit 10 Spielern auf der Ladefläche passiert, sollte man das so einführen.



Da erinner ich mich noch an die Mod, wo man im Bus mit 20 Leuten fahren kann. Das ist Thrill


----------



## Zybba (26. Februar 2015)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Das scheint doch recht willkürlich, würde ab einem gewissen Gear-Status lieber laufen statt zu fahren.


Verständlich.
Das ist mir allerdings zu ängstlich. Man muss doch eh immer damit rechnen aus unerfindlichen Gründen zu sterben.
Da sollte man das Risiko auch mitnehmen. 



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Sehr mies aufjedenfall, mag mir nicht vorstellen was erst mit 10  Spielern auf der Ladefläche passiert, sollte man das so einführen.


Ist das noch nicht drin? Der Civilian V3S ist doch schon drin oder nicht?
Ganz unten ist zumindest auch ein passendes Bild: V3S - DayZ WikiDas könnte natürlich auch vom Experimental sein oder so...


----------



## wievieluhr (26. Februar 2015)

Kumpel von mir ist auf nen LKW zugelaufen und gestorben ... 

halbe stunde spätter steige ich in nen LKW ein, dessen Heckachse unter einer Leitplanke hing. Fliegt 3 m in die Luft überschlägt sihc und landet sicher auf den Rädern

ich denke Willkür ist der passende Begriff




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadie (26. Februar 2015)

wievieluhr schrieb:


> Kumpel von mir ist auf nen LKW zugelaufen und gestorben ...
> 
> halbe stunde spätter steige ich in nen LKW ein, dessen Heckachse unter einer Leitplanke hing. Fliegt 3 m in die Luft überschlägt sihc und landet sicher auf den Rädern
> 
> ...



Ist bei uns auch mal passiert, übers Feld geheizt mit 90 Sachen, volle Möhre durch einen Zaun gefahren dessen Texturen zu spät bzw gar nicht geladen wurden, salto nach vorne über den zaun geflogen und ohne Schäden weitergefahren.

Was meinste was da im TS los war 
Da ging erst mal 15 Minuten nix vor Lachen


----------



## shadie (26. Februar 2015)

Was sagt Ihr eigentlich zu Arma 3 Epoch?

hat das schon mal jemand getestet?
Wollten da die WOche mal reinschnuppern, Arma 3 haben wir auch schon alle.


----------



## cap82 (26. Februar 2015)

Ich werde mit den Arma3-Dayz-Mods irgendwie nicht warm.

An dieses initiale Gefühl, das die Ur-Mod ausgelöst hat, kommt zwar auch die Standalone nicht mehr ran, die ist da aber trotzdem näher dran als die Arma3 Mods..


----------



## shadie (27. Februar 2015)

cap82 schrieb:


> Ich werde mit den Arma3-Dayz-Mods irgendwie nicht warm.
> 
> An dieses initiale Gefühl, das die Ur-Mod ausgelöst hat, kommt zwar auch die Standalone nicht mehr ran, die ist da aber trotzdem näher dran als die Arma3 Mods..



Wir habens gestern mal gezockt.
Was für ein Bullshit 

Wir haben tausende WAffen gefunden, nix zu trinken.
Dann dachte ich schon JUHU, die Erlösung ist nahe als ich einen FLutplatz gefunden habe.
Was passierte.

"Hey sie da verlassen Sie sofort das Sperrgebiet", ich habe dann aus Reflex die Waffe gehoben, auf einmal kam nur "Ey Waffe runter ich bin der Admin", WTF was isn das fürn Roleplay? 

Wir sind dann durch Zufall noch mal dran vorbei gekommen zu 2., haben versucht den Typen abzuschießen, was passiert?
Godmode  man kann Ihn nicht töten.

Solche Server zerstören komplett die Atmosphäre welche bei Epoch meiner Meinung nach ohnehin nicht vorhanden ist.

Ständig rauscht was im Chat durch 
Ständig kommen irgendwelche Meldungen dass das Banditenlager nun angegriffen wird.
Dann wird man vom Admin gekillt welcher Godmode anhat nur weil man sich einer Basis nähert welcher er sich ercheatet hat und nicht mal dazu fähig ist diese Basis auf der Karte als Sperrgebiet zu hinterlegen 

Wir haben übrigens nach 3 Stunden keinen einzigen Zombie gefunden, dafür war jeder von uns 3 voll mit Waffen ausgestattet, welcher wir ja nicht benutzen konnten weil der Admin Godmode anhatte 

Wir haben Ihn dann später getrollt, sind lachend um Ihn rum gerannt, der hat 5 Minuten gebraucht um uns zu killen.

Also sorry aber vielleicht habe ich auch einfach nur einen scheiß Server erwischt aber für mich ist epoch nix, dann doch lieber Dayz, da treffen die Leute wenigstens und niemand rennt mit nem Godmode rum und ercheatete Basen gibts auch nicht welche auf der Karte nicht eingezeichnet werden


----------



## -Shorty- (27. Februar 2015)

Wie hart. Ich mag DayZ vor allem wegen der glaubwürdigen Landschaft. Mag jetzt sicher noch genügend negativ Beispiele geben, aber für mich macht das viel vom Spiel aus. Einer der Gründe warum ich mich mit Genre-Alternativen und div. Mods sehr schwer tue. 
Auch wenn ich das schon lese, Speergebiete, Godmode, usw. Wozu spielen solche Leute überhaupt Multiplayer Games?


----------



## shadie (27. Februar 2015)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Wie hart. Ich mag DayZ vor allem wegen der glaubwürdigen Landschaft. Mag jetzt sicher noch genügend negativ Beispiele geben, aber für mich macht das viel vom Spiel aus. Einer der Gründe warum ich mich mit Genre-Alternativen und div. Mods sehr schwer tue.
> Auch wenn ich das schon lese, Speergebiete, Godmode, usw. Wozu spielen solche Leute überhaupt Multiplayer Games?



Es hat sich einfach wie Altis Life ohne Polizei angefühlt 

Die Landschaft war auch so ein Punkt.
Altis ist ne Insel, was soll auf ner Insel für ein bedrückendes Gefühl rüber kommen?
Es scheint dauerhaft die Sonne, man rennt nur am Strand entlang, WTF? 


Also ich kanns echt nicht empfehlen, wir hatten ziemlich genau 10 Minuten Spaß, das war die Zeit in der wir den Admin getrollt haben


----------



## MezZo_Mix (27. Februar 2015)

Cherno ist doch praktisch auch nur eine Insel  Zumindest so wie es ingame da gestellt wird.


Kann man eigentlich den selbst gemachten Schalldämpfer auf jeder Waffe anbringen?


----------



## wievieluhr (27. Februar 2015)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Cherno ist doch praktisch auch nur eine Insel  Zumindest so wie es ingame da gestellt wird.
> 
> 
> Kann man eigentlich den selbst gemachten Schalldämpfer auf jeder Waffe anbringen?



so wie ichs verstanden habe ja jedoch halt das ding nur ienen schuss und platzt auf... sieht voll geil aus aber einmal demontiert kannste das nichtmehr dranpacken


----------



## shadie (27. Februar 2015)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Cherno ist doch praktisch auch nur eine Insel  Zumindest so wie es ingame da gestellt wird.



Es liegt vielleicht an einer Küste aber wenn du mal Arma 3 gespielt hast weißt du was ich meine.

Das ist ein ganz anderes Gefühl.
Du kommst dir in Arma vor als wärst du auf Malle oder ähnlichen Inseln, das passt einfach nicht zu einem Zombie Survival


----------



## Zybba (27. Februar 2015)

Jo, die Umwelt ist halt eher mediterran.
Das wirkt schon anders.

Ich hab aber auch schon Karten mit Schnee gesehen.

Allerdings haben mich die ganzen Arma Mods bisher nicht so angesprochen.
Das liegt vor allem an dem Überangebot an Waffen durch Händler etc.
Ich muss aber zugeben, dass ich nur Videos dazu gesehen habe, nicht selber gespielt.


----------



## cap82 (27. Februar 2015)

Ich finde auch, dass Chernarus die beste Atmosphäre hat. Allerdings liegt es nicht allein an der Map. 
Gibt ja auch Epoch Chernarus in Arma 3. Das gefällt mir auch nicht so sehr wie die Ur Mod. 
Dort war Anfangs eben alles sehr spärlich verfügbar.
Epoch, egal in welcher Form bietet mir einfach zu viele Ressourcen für eine Apokalypse. 
Schwer zu beschreiben, man muss es selbst mal gespielt haben.
Ich finde jedoch einfach keinen Gefallen daran, wenn ich auf meinen Streifzügen durch die Wildnis alle 2 km an einer riesigen Festung /Basis vorbei komme...
Solche Mechaniken sind sicher schwer zu implementieren, der Spielspaß soll ja nicht leiden.
Ich bin gespannt, was man sich da genau für die Standalone überlegt.. Mir würde eine etwas rudimentärere, einfachere Art als bei Epoch wohl eher zusagen.


----------



## shadie (27. Februar 2015)

cap82 schrieb:


> Ich finde auch, dass Chernarus die beste Atmosphäre hat. Allerdings liegt es nicht allein an der Map.
> Gibt ja auch Epoch Chernarus in Arma 3. Das gefällt mir auch nicht so sehr wie die Ur Mod.
> Dort war Anfangs eben alles sehr spärlich verfügbar.
> Epoch, egal in welcher Form bietet mir einfach zu viele Ressourcen für eine Apokalypse.
> ...



Sehe ich ähnlich.

man läuft in Epoch durch einen Ort kommt mit der dicksten SNiper oder mit dem dicksten 200 Schuss MG raus mit Schalldämpfer und Scope.

Getränke oder Essen findet man aber kaum, daher muss man.

Entweder andere Spieler absnipern und deren Essen und Trinken klauen 
Oder aber eben verdursten was recht schnell geht.

basebuilding wird durch admins die sich alles ercheaten udn mit Godmode rumlaufen zudem auch total versaut, godmode gehört eigentlich bei solchen Servern rausgepatcht.


Aber spielt es ruhig mal, dann wisst Ihr was ich meine, es ist eine ganz andere Erfahrung, mir sagt Sie nur einfach nicht zu, bzw. habe ich halt einfach schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## -Shorty- (27. Februar 2015)

Naja etwas ist ja schon gegeben mit dem Crafting und Selbstversorgung  bei Nahrung... wenn man da die richtige Balance zum Looten findet könnte es noch richtig spannend werden.


----------



## lol2k (1. März 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ozqFLef2koQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yhH2I8zB7qI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Für alle die momentan Abstürze durch Speicherprobleme haben, lohnt sich ein Blick in diesen Thread. Kommende Woche wird ein Patch erwartet, der dieses Problem offiziell löst und alle attachments zurückbringt.

Falls ihr euch schon immer gefragt habt, welche Werte die Waffen aufweisen - hier mal eine tabellarische Übersicht.

Und zu guter Letzt: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rblLGxihsTM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## shadie (2. März 2015)

Moin moin Leute,

ich habe da mal eine Frage.

wir haben gestern auf einem dayz persistence Server gespielt.
Eigeloggt haben wir uns am Airfield da wir uns dort ausgeloggt hatten.

Wir sind dann in eins der größeren Häuser gegangen und ja was soll ich sagen.

ES LAG ALLES VOLL wir erst mal so 
Haben uns dann mal ausgerüstet, nicht bemerkt dass die Tür auf ging und mehr oder weniger mit Luck (der Gegner hat uns nicht bemerkt) dem Kerl in den Rücken geschossen.

Ich habe dann die Tür bewacht und durch meine eigene Dummheit erst mal nen HEadshot kassiert.

Mein Kollege hat den dann auch noch umgelegt und ist dann abgehauen als er hörte dass ein Zombie den Dritten Gegner angriff.

Nun ja ich bin dann an der Küste gespawnt und musste zu meiner Verwunderung feststellen.
In Elektro liegt NIX, alles leer, hin und wieder mal bischen Essen gefunden.

Dann das nächste.

Ich startete Hungry und war nach ca. 1 KM dunkel Orange Hungry, habe dann was gegessen, hungry war weg dafür war ich stuffed.
Wie soll ich wenn ich stuffed bin jetzt noch weiter essen bzw. was trinken?

So nach par Minuten thirsty und wieder Hungry beides gelb.

Dann habe ich nur 2 Schlücke aus nem See genommen.
Stuffed rot und ich habe gekotzt ? 

Ich habe dann ca. 30 Minuten so überlebt, meinen Kollegen wieder getroffen, dann sind wir an eine Militärbase gegangen, mein Char meckerte Ihm ist COLD, nur COLD.
Kaum waren wir in der base, Freezing rot, Thirsty dunkelorange.
Dann gings sehr schnell, eine halbe Flasche Wasser getrunken, nur noch thirsty gelb.

Und Bums, unterkühlt, das Bild war so verschwommen wie als wäre man auf einem schlechten Trip und ich bin dann nach 5 Minuten gestorben, mit hungry thirsty dunkel orange.


Haben die da irgendwas am Hunger/Durst System umgestellt.
Ich konnte früher locker 6 mal wasser trinken und war nicht stuffed.
Jetzt 2 Schlücke und ich Kotze?

Wie soll ich da hydrated oder Healthy oder energized werden.

Würde mich da mal über Erfahrungsberichte freuen.
gegessen hatte ich extrem viel, getrunken auch.
Oder war das nur auf dem Server so, dass das dort so abging?


----------



## wievieluhr (2. März 2015)

Naja das Nahrungssystem ist ok in meinen augen, man wird halt schneller stuffed, was daran stört ist lediglich dass man trotzdem noch so viel trinken muss (finde sogar mehr)

mein Tip:
Steaks und pfirsiche sind das beste Dosennahrung ist eher mistig jetzt (wollten die ja auch so)

Soft drinks stillen nciht nurden Durst sondern durch ihren hohen Zuckergehalt auch den Hunger.

Wenn dir kalt ist, Warme kleidung und laufen sollte jeden vor unterkühlung schützen
falls das nicht hilft:
feuer= sticks + Rag+ Holzklotz/5sticks

du kannst deine kleidung auch auswringen wenn sie nass ist 


a pro po Steaks ...
hab am wochenende mal Mensch probiert (keine Sorge Quelle: unfallopfer (hauptsächlich durch LKW gestorben)) ^^ scheint sehr schmackhaft zu sein. zumindest macht es gut satt 
3 Steaks gehen problemlos, wenn man allerdings das vierte auch nur anknabbert kriegt man so ein richtig bescheuertes Zucken (zittern würd ichs nicht nennen)
alle 1-2 Sekunden reisst der Character am Gewehr und so wird snipen impossibruuuuu....
das lachen ist der Hammer. ab und an fängt er aus dem nichts an zu lachen (total psycho) dieses lachen geht zu einem weinen über was ich sehr schönes Detail finde.

hab mir dann die pistole an den Kopf gehalten (immernoch am zucken)
hab abgedrückt und meine Leiche ist immernoch am zucken.....

dank Persistance schnoll zu meinem Leichnam hin und weil ich nichts verschwenden wollte nochmal fix gehäutet ....
traurigerweise wollte niemand meiner Freunde etwas von meinen 4 Steaks haben  schade eigentlich


----------



## MfDoom (2. März 2015)

shadie schrieb:


> Moin moin Leute,
> 
> ich habe da mal eine Frage.
> 
> ...



Genau dasselbe hatte ich auch schon, direkt nach dem letzten Patch. Kann es sein das das eine Krankheit ist? Antibiotika hat bei mir nicht geholfen, Kohletabletten hatte ich nicht. Bei mir ging es los als ich, frisch gespawnt und hungrig eine "damaged" Zuchini gegessen habe.
Entweder eine Krankheit oder ein Bug. So schnell wird man eigentlich nicht stuffed.


----------



## shadie (2. März 2015)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Genau dasselbe hatte ich auch schon, direkt nach dem letzten Patch. Kann es sein das das eine Krankheit ist? Antibiotika hat bei mir nicht geholfen, Kohletabletten hatte ich nicht. Bei mir ging es los als ich, frisch gespawnt und hungrig eine "damaged" Zuchini gegessen habe.
> Entweder eine Krankheit oder ein Bug. So schnell wird man eigentlich nicht stuffed.



Das mit dem Stuffed war echt krass.

Gespawnt direkt an nem See, 2 Schluck genommen und gekotzt, da stimtm doch was nicht oder?

Vorher als ich noch Hydrated und energized war, ging das auch alles nicht so schnell runter und ich konnte essen und trinken wie ich wollte.
Als Fresh spawn hatte ich dann richtig Probleme.

Was hat es eigentlich mit den Abstürzen auf sich seit dem Update.

ich mit meiner R9 290 habe keinen einzigen Absturz bis jetzt.
Meine anderen 3 Mitstreiter haben alle NV und alle 20 Minuten Abstürze, liegts an den Graka´s oder doch an was anderem?


----------



## MfDoom (2. März 2015)

Ich hab ne GTX670 und keine Abstürze.


----------



## shadie (2. März 2015)

Eventuell jemand hier mit ner GTX 970-980?
Denn die wird bei meinen Kollegen verwendet.


----------



## Elzoco (2. März 2015)

Ich hab in Pc #1 eine R9 290 und in #2 eine 280X und bei beiden Systemen die Abstürze seit dem 0.54 Update. Scheint also nicht an AMD/Nvidia zu liegen.


----------



## Zybba (2. März 2015)

Ich glaube das "Essenssytem" ist im Moment buggy.
Also dass man so schnell stuffed ist, aber immer noch hungry etc.



shadie schrieb:


> Eventuell jemand hier mit ner GTX 970-980?
> Denn die wird bei meinen Kollegen verwendet.


Ich hab eine 970 keine Abstürze. Hat er schon die Startparameter in Steam gelöscht? Seit diesem Patch spinnen die ja teilweise.
Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob es bei dem Problem helfen kann.

Edit:
Gelöst sind die Probleme wohl noch nicht, aber sie sind bekannt und es wird daran gearbeitet:
0.54 Issues - DevTracker - DayZ Forums
0.54 Hotfix Plans - DevTracker - DayZ Forums


----------



## cap82 (2. März 2015)

Mit meiner 670 hatte ich seit Beginn des Early Access  nicht einen Absturz.
Die Tage kommt die neue 970 (ja genau die...), dann kann ich vergleichen und berichten.


----------



## shadie (2. März 2015)

cap82 schrieb:


> Mit meiner 670 hatte ich seit Beginn des Early Access  nicht einen Absturz.
> Die Tage kommt die neue 970 (ja genau die...), dann kann ich vergleichen und berichten.



Ok weißt du irgendwas näheres bzgl. dem Esssystem?

Wie gesagt als wir noch alle Hydrated energizes und healthy von einem anderen Server kamen war noch alles ok.

Sobald du aber neu anfangen musst wirst du unglaublich schnell hungry.

Sobald du nur 2 mal trinkst sofort stuffed und fängst an zu kotzen wegen Stuffed in Rot.

Irgendwas stimmt da aktuell nicht.
und was sich die Dame nach nur 1 Stunde an Essen reinpfeiffen musste war auch alles andere als normal 

Was auch lustig anzusehen ist sind die Hirsche die mit einem rießen Speed um zombies rennen und die Zombies kommen da nicht raus und treffen den Hirsch nicht 

Da passt irgendwas mit dem Update nicht so ganz habe ich das Gefühl, vorher lief es besser.


----------



## cap82 (2. März 2015)

Dass die Tiere mit dem 0.54 einen an der Klatsche haben, wurde meines Wissens von den Devs schon angekündigt.
Das mit dem Essen konnte ich in der Form noch nicht beobachten.

Allerdings viel mir auf, dass es schwerer ist, das Kerlchen "hydrated" und "energized" zu bekommen, als vor dem Patch.
Ich musste ihn auch einmal zum Kübeln zwingen, wei er "sick" war, nachdem ich ihm rohe Därme verfüttert hatte, und ich keine Kohletabletten zur Hand hatte...


----------



## drunkn_master (2. März 2015)

wievieluhr schrieb:


> Naja das Nahrungssystem ist ok in meinen augen, man wird halt schneller stuffed, was daran stört ist lediglich dass man trotzdem noch so viel trinken muss (finde sogar mehr)
> 
> mein Tip:
> Steaks und pfirsiche sind das beste Dosennahrung ist eher mistig jetzt (wollten die ja auch so)
> ...




Wenn du in Ruhe leben willst, lass das sein mit dem Menschenfleisch^^
Habe mein längstes Leben als Kannibale gelebt.

Meine Kollegen heben sich immer in die Hose gemacht wenn ich mit denen unterwegs war. Ich bin immer wieder am ausrasten gewesen weil ich nach einer Weile echt kein Bock mehr hatte das ich kaum zielen kann und das Geheule immer meine Anwesenheit verrät. 

Nach 5 Qualvollen Tagen habe ich mit meinem Kollegen die Military Base ausgeräumt, Ihm mein ganzes Equip tief im Wald überlassen und mir die letzte Schrotkugel durch die Birne gejagt. Nie wieder Menschenfleisch.


----------



## wievieluhr (2. März 2015)

wir haben im TS alle das problem (vilayer Server) das uns das game in einer Tour abstürzt wgn Ram zuweisungsfehlern .....
immerhin ist das equip nicht weg und im schlimmsten fall kann man sich selbst looten (doublen.... )


die KI ist so typisch für Bohemia... immer am verschlimmbessern ^^


----------



## MfDoom (2. März 2015)

das mit dem doublen klappt aber nicht mehr. Zumindest beim letzten Mal als ich das probierte loggte sich mein Kumpane wieder ein und war an der Küste


----------



## shadie (2. März 2015)

Kann auch passieren dass während dem Absturz du weiter läufst und ne klippe runterfällst oder dich zombies angreifen.
Dann hast du im besten Fall ne Fraktur, im schlimmsten biste tot.


----------



## Zybba (2. März 2015)

Hier ein heutiger offizieller Tweet zu den Crashes:
"The team is planning the release of a hotfix this week which will  address the crashing issues that players experience on Stable ver 0.54"

Quelle:
https://twitter.com/dayzdevteam/status/572403583834050560


----------



## lol2k (2. März 2015)

Nochmal zu den Abstürzen durch Speicherprobleme - folgt bitte den Anleitungen aus diesem Thread um die Probleme in den Griff zu bekommen --> *.54 Memory Crash Fix : dayz*
Die Abstürze sind bekannt und sollen noch diese Woche behoben werden:



> "_The team is planning the release of a hotfix this week which will  address the crashing issues that players experience on Stable ver 0.54_"


Quelle


Verbuggt ist das System des Essens und Trinkens nicht, nur recht unausgewogen. Weitere Infos zu dem System gibt es im nachfolgenden Video: 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y7-m7Hjc8zk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Auf reddit wird das Thema momentan auch diskutiert.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (2. März 2015)

Bei mir stürzt DayZ alle paar Minuten ab durch den Neuen Patch    Parameter alles draußen... keine Chance hahaha, ich muss wohl warten


----------



## lol2k (3. März 2015)

Versuch es mal nur mit diesem Parameter: 





> -maxMem=2047


Ich habe seitdem keine Abstürze mehr.


----------



## shadie (3. März 2015)

lol2k schrieb:


> Nochmal zu den Abstürzen durch Speicherprobleme - folgt bitte den Anleitungen aus diesem Thread um die Probleme in den Griff zu bekommen --> *.54 Memory Crash Fix : dayz*
> Die Abstürze sind bekannt und sollen noch diese Woche behoben werden:
> 
> 
> ...



Es besteht aber scheinbar zwischen persistence und normalen servern wohl auch ein Unterschied.

Ich habe vorgestern persistence gespielt und das ging echt gar nicht, ständig Hunger und durst aber dauerhaft stuffed.

Jetzt habe ich gestern auf einem normalen Public gespielt und alles war in Butter, es ging zwar langsamer als früher vor dem Patch aber ich bin wieder energized und Hydrated, also gar keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## lol2k (4. März 2015)

Kommender Stable-Patch wird die Abstürze beheben, weitere Inhalte kommen erst wieder mit 0.55.


> _Experimental today 0.54.12446 a small iteration with a hotfix, its RC for stable release tommorow._


Quelle


----------



## Zybba (4. März 2015)

Status Report - 3rd March 2015:


Spoiler



Greetings Survivors,

 Last week the 0.54 update rolled out to stable branch. As noted on  the official DayZ forums – a percentage of the active user base are  experiencing abnormal behaviour with this update. That said, work  progresses internally on a hotfix for 0.54 aimed at addressing:



Crash to Desktop 
Low-Poly Textures 
Low FPS in game 
Constant “Receiving” loading screens during gameplay 
While the programming and QA team members assigned to this  hotfix push their work to experimental branch for testing, the rest of  the team continues on with work on 0.55. The 0.55 update should be a  fantastic one for the users of stable branch – with work focusing on  things ranging from:


Animal A.I. iteration 
Horticulture expansions 
Cooking expansions 
Operational Fluids for vehicles 
Traps/Snare expansions 
Testing of Central Economy controls 
And so much more.. 
Work continues on larger engine based tasks such as replacing  the renderer, work on the new player controller, new audio engine  module, and related tasks. On an exciting note, as we look forward to  what will be required to support Steam Workshop modding for DayZ teams  have begun analysis work on both requirements for new content to be  created, and legacy DayZ Mod content to be supported. On the legacy side  – we’ve worked closely with Sumrak, the author of the Namalsk map for  Arma 2 / DayZ Mod and have completed a basic analysis and test  multiplayer session on Namalsk in DayZ. The road to supporting a proper  ecosystem on Steam Workshop will take time – but our goal is to have a  strong set of tools, documentation, and examples by the time DayZ hits  1.0 and leaves Early Access. We’ll be reaching out to more DayZ Mod  content creators over the coming months to gather feedback, and discuss  exactly what modding DayZ will look like.

http://i.imgur.com/oOO96Xd.jpg


 As always – head over to the official DayZ forums – Developers are  present to discuss ideas, take feedback, and interact with the  community.
 Brian Hicks / Lead Producer



 Back in the days when I was trying to survive and figure out how  everything worked in the DayZ mod and apart from many other things I was  also amazed with this simple one - during the idleness, infected were  choosing their destinations on the fly. At first seemingly irrelevant  mechanic makes out for me the dynamic stealth game which is authentic in  any case. I cannot count how many times it makes my heart race when  infected suddenly changed their direction while I was trying to sneak  around them or how I was waiting for ages hidden nearby just to pick  point the moment when to move to my desired location just to realize  that more infected were coming to that area. This unpredictable behavior  made me fear them, trying to minimize my appearance to become  successful - to survive in a hostile environment and luckily find and  get what I needed.

 Fast forward to the present, from the DayZ release infected was one  of our main issue and we were very aware of it. Many of you have been  disappointed how they work and lack of the visible progress. Hopefully  we will revive your faith for proper working infected soon. With the  most of the new AI, sensors and animation systems now being in their  place we can finally begin to transform infected to the real menace as  they always meant to be.

 Of course initial implementation based on the new systems will  resemble the current state at first as we need to settle things down,  catch and solve the most annoying issues and make proper foundation. So  please don't expect instant switch to infectsomenauts. I can see you are  getting afraid again, but hey we are still deep in the development and  you can experience these changes hands on which is part of fun being  involved in the early access to the game. I want to assure you that more  advanced things will be rolled out continuously later as we progress  with their implementation alongside with further development of AI,  sensors, pathfinding and animation system.

 So what to expect from the new infected in general? At first which is  very important is clearly the performance which allows us to add more  of them in the environment. Very first test showed us that server  performance is pretty solid even with 1500 infected on the map which is  5x more then it's usual on the stable these days.

 The infected are designed to be a threat for the survivors as their  senses are more sensitive, they are moving fast on short distances and  can be lethal in the close combat. You can encounter them mostly in the  residential areas, the larger the area - the more infected are present.  Areas can be purged which encourages to barricade structures and  establish bases. After some time infected will be approaching the area  again. As we want to promote stealth approach to encounters you can  minimize chance of being seen or heard by wearing darker or camo clothes  and light shoes, slowing down your movement, lowering your profile in  crouch or prone, avoiding usage of lights and making noise and so on.  Fortunately you can also distract them when they are wandering to  unwanted destination with throwing the items witch makes noise, light or  are somewhat attractive to them. You must be aware in such situation as  they are quite interested what's going on around them. When you are  focused they will try to hunt you down with no mercy while easily  forming packs down the road. Even the doors or barricades cannot be  trusted once they want to feed on you. They have fast acceleration but  can slow down overtime or lost interest if you get too far after they  eventually stumbled. In combat they are using different types of attack,  based on distance and force, which makes the combat with them more  interesting.

 To wrap up brand new infected they will also have new visual and  audio appearance which will be released gradually and will replace old  models, textures and sound effects. We get together 50 different types  of males and females infected, and they will be dressed in clothes you  can find around so they will no longer look inconsistent with survivors.  Some of them will be generic citizens, villagers but you can also look  forward to different workers, clerks, policemans, soldiers,  firefighters, paramedics, prisoners, patients, journalist, survivors..  and plenty of others. Soon we will be doing rehearsal with adepts for  infected voiceactors and I'm quite happy where sfx direction is heading  as it will delivers some shivers and goosebumps.

 The dawn is around the corner... see you in Chernarus folks!
 Peter / Lead Designer




 Standup Notes for the week of 3 Mar 15
_(Note: Standup notes are not a change log - they are a quick high level look at tasks the teams worked on throughout this week)_
 Animation: 

Infected Attack Animations 
V3S Animations 
Gestures bugfixing 
Support for new Player Controller 
Support for new Infected Systems 
 Design: 

Plant Pests 
Barrel configs & scripts 
Diseases 
Support for new infected systems 
Trigger systems 
Manual Transmission 
Cooking 
Central economy 
Bugfixing 
 Programming: 

Inventory refactorization 
Loot distribution per buildings 
Zombie/Animal AI 
Character controller (animations & physics) 
Vehicles - Manual transmission and bugfixing 
Flaregun Improvements 
Security Bugfixes 



Besonders den Teil mit den Zombies fand ich interessant. Die haben ja immer recht hohe Visionen... ^^
Passend dazu noch ein Link zu einem kurzen Video vom Motion Capturing der Zombie Attacken.
Evtl. hat lol2k das schon gepostet, bin mir nich sicher.
Short video from MoCap session in Semptember - DevTracker - DayZ Forums

Oh, Mod Support wird auch angesprochen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das hatte ich ganz übersehen! 

Edit:
Der Hotfix für den Stable Branch ist anscheinend draußen:
DayZ Development on Twitter: "There we go. Servers are coming back online." - DevTracker - DayZ Forums


----------



## lol2k (4. März 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Evtl. hat lol2k das schon gepostet, bin mir nich sicher.
> Short video from MoCap session in Semptember - DevTracker - DayZ Forums



Ich selbst kenne es, gepostet habe ich es aber nicht. 




Zybba schrieb:


> Oh, Mod Support wird auch angesprochen.  Das hatte ich ganz übersehen!



Für mich die beste Info überhaupt. Man was haben wir damals Namalsk gesuchtet! Ich sag nur: "rail gun" - die alte Hasen wissen Bescheid! 



> On an exciting note, as we look forward to what will be required to  support Steam Workshop modding for DayZ teams have begun analysis work  on both requirements for new content to be created, and legacy DayZ Mod  content to be supported. On the legacy side – we’ve worked closely with * Sumrak, the author of the Namalsk map for Arma 2 / DayZ Mod and have  completed a basic analysis and test multiplayer session on Namalsk in  DayZ. *The road to supporting a proper ecosystem on Steam Workshop will  take time – but our goal is to have a strong set of tools,  documentation, and examples by the time DayZ hits 1.0 and leaves Early  Access.


----------



## MfDoom (5. März 2015)

Ich kann das Keuchen echt nichtmehr hören. Am Sound machen sie hoffentlich bald etwas, was auch immer mit "neuer Audio-Engine" gemeint ist.


----------



## lol2k (6. März 2015)

Truck Traps 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0svQ9RUmTvA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





_Edit:_

*Multipurpose barrel*




> Barrels are vital part of camping / squatting / base building and will be persistent.
> 
> Barrels can be used in different ways - they act as a container for  storing other items or liquids, itself can be used for crafting  different items (from multiple items) or harvesting the rainwater. Also  they can be turned into burn barrel with some sharp item.
> 
> ...


Quelle


----------



## Zybba (6. März 2015)

Vergesst das Fass! 
*ZOMBIE HYPE!
*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TmpaoB4HAiQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Video mit den Truck Traps fand ich nice.


----------



## sinchilla (7. März 2015)

wtf. die videos der letzten posts haben mir ja mal wieder deutlich gezeigt das ich noch nichts verpasst habe (hab das spiel nun nen jahr liegen lassen)...bei den krassen bugs könnte man denken es handelt sich um die mod von dayz...naja immerhin kann man mittlerweile feuer machen.

wer bock auf bessere performance der bugs hat sollte sich mal breaking point ansehen.

das war meine alternative zu dayz & der fortschritt im vergleich zu dayz is erschreckend! quasi ne kutsche(mit 2 toten pferden vor) gegen die enterprise zum wettrennen antreten lassen. der unterschied besteht nur darin das ein game kommerziell ( e.a., bevor wer meckert)vermarktet wird & "professionelle" programmierer daran beteiligt sind ( sein sollten) & beim andern ist es eine mod( auch alpha)  welche völlig kostenfrei (arma 3 vorausgesetzt) gespielt werden kann & von privatleuten entwickelt wird ohne monetäre zwänge für den user( man kann natürlich donaten, was in meinen augen bei dieser mod besser angelegtes geld ist als bei der sa von dayz). irgendwie verkehrte welt...naja die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.

es gab bereits im ansatz der standalone zu viele ungereimtheiten...naja gibt ja bald die "neue" engine...warum haben sie nicht gleich die vr 4 genommen? die is auch keinesfalls perfekt aber im vergleich zur vr3 doch wesentlich optimierter. was auch teilweie erkärt warum der fortschritt in breaking point so rasant im vergleich zu dayz ist.

wenn ich sehe das man nen lkw durch nen lagerfeuer zum stillstand bekommt ( in einer alpha wo einige programmierer dran sitzen & ihre brötchen mit verdienen) dann kommt mir das kotzen! vor allem in bezug seit wann die daran arbeiten & es bereits in arma 2 fahrzeuge gab...da leg ich lieber ne anti vehiclemine in breaking point auf die strasse von altis & warte was passiert wenn nen fahrzeug drüber fährt...

werd mal wieder in paar monaten rein schauen & gucken ob sich was grundlegendes geändert hat.

ich bin ja wirklich optimistisch aber die letzten (12)monate waren wirklich so eine schwache leistung seitens der programmierer das selbst die aus dem arsch scheinende sonne suizidgedanken bekommt


----------



## Zybba (7. März 2015)

Jo, das Thema hatten wir ja schon. Ist halt Geschmacksache.


----------



## cap82 (7. März 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Jo, das Thema hatten wir ja schon. Ist halt Geschmacksache.



Danke, damit ist alles gesagt..


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (10. März 2015)

Werde heute Abend seit 11/2014 wieder mit DayZ anfangen.

Suche ERFAHRENE DayZ-Spieler für heute Abend. (Keine Lust auf "Welche Munition kommt in die M4?"  )

Nicht zu viele, weil mir sonst der Kopf im TS platzt. 2-3 Leute reichen mir. 

Zocke eher Hardcore, weil ich keine Lust aufs "Über Mauen gucken"-Schummeln habe. Von mir aus geht aber auch das normale klar.

Ich zocke nur auf den normalen Servern. Experimental ist mir zu ... "unfertig"?  

Würde dann heute Abend gegen 18-19 Uhr online kommen.

Steam: Steam Community :: Haarspliss-Chris


----------



## Zybba (10. März 2015)

Wer ist dieser M4 von dem du sprichst??


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (10. März 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Wer ist dieser M4 von dem du sprichst??



I don't get it. 

Ich rede von der M4A1 (M4').


----------



## Mason2k10 (10. März 2015)

Ja dann viel Erfolg beim suchen einer M4 😀


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (10. März 2015)

Mason2k10 schrieb:


> Ja dann viel Erfolg beim suchen einer M4 &#55357;&#56832;



Wie gesagt - habe seit 11/2014 kein DayZ mehr gespielt. Woher woll ich wissen, dass die (mal wieder) entfernt wurde?


----------



## Zybba (10. März 2015)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> I don't get it.
> 
> Ich rede von der M4A1 (M4').


War nur Spaß. War nur bezogen darauf, dass du Leute wolltest, die Ahnung haben. ^^



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Wie gesagt - habe seit 11/2014 kein DayZ mehr gespielt. Woher woll ich wissen, dass die (mal wieder) entfernt wurde?


Der Wipe war Ende Januar oder so, dann hast du jetzt hoffentlich erst mal Ruhe davor.

Wenn du so lange nicht gespielt hast, bist du mittlerweile aber eher der Noob. ^^
Es sei denn, du hast fleißig weiter die neuen Inhalte/Mechaniken verfolgt.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (10. März 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> War nur Spaß. War nur bezogen darauf, dass du Leute wolltest, die Ahnung haben. ^^







Zybba schrieb:


> Wenn du so lange nicht gespielt hast, bist du mittlerweile aber eher der Noob. ^^
> Es sei denn, du hast fleißig weiter die neuen Inhalte/Mechaniken verfolgt.



Ich lese hier natürlich mit.

Man kann jetzt durch Krankheiten sterben, durch Hitze, oder Kälte, es gibt ein Auto ... 

Habe schon ein paar mal mit lol2k gespielt und anderen Leuten. Ist zwar schon lange her, aber ich treffe trotzdem jeden Schuss. 

Ich habe früher extrem oft Mosin gespielt.

Habe den Supporter auf dem Airfield gemimt. Eine M4 vor mich gelegt, mich in den Busch mit Scope und schön gespotted und natürlich getroffen.

Wer einen guten Schützen braucht, kann mich ruhig mal adden. Bin auch perfekt im Distanzen messen. 

Habe also noch reichlich Erfahrung. ^^

* Ich sehe gerade, dass klingt, als wäre ich der größte Angeber.  *


----------



## Zybba (10. März 2015)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> * Ich sehe gerade, dass klingt, als wäre ich der größte Angeber.  *


Zufällig fehlt uns gerade noch so einer in der Truppe! 

Ich muss zugeben ich spiele zur Zeit auch nicht/wenig. Aber ich behalte fleißig alle Updates im Auge.
Aktuell versuche ich lol2k seinen Job streitig zu machen und alle News vor ihm zu posten. ^^

Mal so an alle:
Wer von euch spielt denn aktuell noch regelmäßig?


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (10. März 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Zufällig fehlt uns gerade noch so einer in der Truppe!



War das eine Zusage? 

Meine ID ist in der Signatur ... [emoji38]


----------



## Zybba (10. März 2015)

Wie gesagt, aktuell zocke ich nicht wirklich. ^^


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (10. März 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Mal so an alle:
> Wer von euch spielt denn aktuell noch regelmäßig?


Wenn ich am WE mal Zeit habe, bin ich immer mal am überlegen. Aber da ich seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr gespielt habe, bräuchte ich eine komplette Einführung. Von daher lass ich dann immer die Finger von DayZ.


----------



## JohnSh3p4rd (10. März 2015)

Also ich wäre ab nächster Woche auch bei einer Runde DayZ dabei (Semesterferien ).  Auch gerne spontan, allerdings nur mit TS.
Ganz unerfahren bin ich nicht, allerdings bin ich nicht der beste Schütze, dafür aber ein Teamplayer.

Wer will kann mich gerne adden, bin auch in der PCGHX-DayZ Gruppe:
Steam Community :: John Shepard


----------



## MezZo_Mix (10. März 2015)

Meine Erfahrung sagt: Ich hab früher auch oft bei sowas mit gemacht xD wir waren 10 Leute oder so das war einfach viel zu nervig alle paar Sekunden sagt einer WER IST DAS WER IST DAS und dann war es immer n Freund und das wirklich immer.  Bis  sich welche sogar selbst gekillt haben. Seitdem zock ich nur noch maximal mit 3 Leuten wenn überhaupt sonst nur mit nem RL Freund.


----------



## JohnSh3p4rd (10. März 2015)

Dafür gibt es doch die Armbinden. Dann kann man sehen, wer zur Gruppe gehört und wer nicht


----------



## lol2k (11. März 2015)

JohnSh3p4rd schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es doch die Armbinden. Dann kann man sehen, wer zur Gruppe gehört und wer nicht



Stehen die Detail Settings auf "very low", sieht man diese nur bis zu 5 Meter, auf "very high" (fps drop incoming ) 15 Meter - würde mich also nicht nur darauf verlassen. 
Quelle: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozqFLef2koQ#t=01m00s

Wenn ich mit anderen spiele, erwarte ich, dass alle voneinander wissen welche(r) Kleidung/Backpack/Waffe die jeweils anderen mit sich führen - Änderungen sind via TS3 durchzugeben. Aufmerksamkeit und Kommunikation sind einfach alles. Letzteres muss nur präzise und kurz sein, ähnlich wie bei militärischen Einheiten. Entdecke momentan das Teamplay wieder für mich - die Fahrzeuge bringen die alte Dynamik aus Mod-Zeiten wieder zurück und mit 2-3 Mitspielern und 2 Fahrzeugen kann man stundenlangen Spaß haben. 

Allen Spielern, die DayZ länger nicht angerührt haben, empfehle ich die Gefängnisinsel - militärisches Equipment sowie Mord und Totschlag auf einer kleinen Fläche.


----------



## Zybba (11. März 2015)

Es gibt einen neuen Status Report. Im Grunde stehen da fast nur Sachen drin, die wir hier schon gepostet wurden. Am Ende wird noch auf die künftige Arbeit am Stealth System hingewiesen.
Außerdem verstehe ich den letzten Abschnitt so, dass die neuen Zombies + Mechaniken bald testweise mit dem nächsten Experimental Upadate kommen sollen.
Sehe ich das richtig?

Status Report - 10 Mar 15

Textform:


Spoiler



Greetings Survivors,
 As the 0.54 hotfix hit stable branch last Wednesday, work has  continued on toward 0.55 and beyond. Over the last week with myself at  GDC and PAX East, our Lead Designer - Peter Nespesny has shared some of  the prototype functionality currently being worked on.

From ongoing work with the infected A.I., to the many crafting options  for your survivor base with the multipurpose barrel - the design team  has had their plate filled with some pretty interesting stuff over the  last week.

Peter spoke briefly on the development board, and the official forums about the intended use of the multipurpose barrel. 

Beyond what Peter spoke of, the potential usage for a multipurpose  barrel for player bases is extensive. Ranging from lightly effective  cover from incoming fire - to the storing of fluids such as fuel, and my  personal favorite - catching rain to increase your water stores - I  think when paired with functional persistence and global cleanup, the  multipurpose barrel will be a must have for any decent sized player  encampment.

Even more exciting, pairing with work from the gameplay programming  teams - the design team has been able to get their hands on the early  implementation of the new infected A.I. - Peter showcased on the forums a brief video of basic grouping and horde mentality responding to a players gunshot. 

Again - this is very early implementation, however as work progresses  into the next week the design team are working on sneaking and stealthy  tactics when dealing with this new A.I. system. Moving into the next  experimental branch window, we’ll be looking at pushing the early  implementation work out to this branch and testing with varied numbers  across all servers.   _- Brian Hicks / Lead Producer_


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (12. März 2015)

lol2k schrieb:


> Stehen die Detail Settings auf "very low", sieht man diese nur bis zu 5 Meter, auf "very high" (fps drop incoming ) 15 Meter - würde mich also nicht nur darauf verlassen.
> Quelle: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozqFLef2koQ#t=01m00s
> 
> Wenn ich mit anderen spiele, erwarte ich, dass alle voneinander wissen welche(r) Kleidung/Backpack/Waffe die jeweils anderen mit sich führen - Änderungen sind via TS3 durchzugeben. Aufmerksamkeit und Kommunikation sind einfach alles. Letzteres muss nur präzise und kurz sein, ähnlich wie bei militärischen Einheiten. Entdecke momentan das Teamplay wieder für mich - die Fahrzeuge bringen die alte Dynamik aus Mod-Zeiten wieder zurück und mit 2-3 Mitspielern und 2 Fahrzeugen kann man stundenlangen Spaß haben.
> ...



Hättest du mal wieder Lust zu zocken?
CS:GO ist mir langsam zuverhackt - weißt du ja, denke ich selber.  Hätte heute Abend Lust.


----------



## cap82 (12. März 2015)

Ich bin heute Abend evtl. auch wieder mal unterwegs. Vielleicht "trifft" man sich ja mal..

Ich bin gerade südlich von Zeleno und wollte noch nen Abstecher zur Military Base machen, bevor ich mir mal die Gefängnisinsel ansehe.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (12. März 2015)

cap82 schrieb:


> Vielleicht "trifft" man sich ja mal..



Habe ine leere Mosin ... Also mit "treffen" wird da nichts xD

Bin btw auf Hardcore in dem Rohbau bei Berenzino am Meer da.


----------



## lol2k (12. März 2015)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Hättest du mal wieder Lust zu zocken?



Experimental-Server wurden heute Nacht hochgefahren - es gibt eine neue Version die ich natürlich testen muss! 

*Unofficial changelog
*


> *Informations to exp. branch-update:*
> 
> 
> Version: 0.54.126862 (developers made a small mistake with the number. It should be 0.55.126862)
> ...


Quelle



> Z is coming back- there are some problems and crashes (known issues). But in general you can expect the following in this iteration :
> 
> Zombies do react to sound/visuals. Stance changes affect visibility,  clothes do not (yet). Stances and walking affect noises. Silencers do  not (yet). Clothes neither (yet). They follow you when you attract them,  they walk around and try to find you. There is no group AI yet. There  will be. Try the stealth to get the feel of it. There have been no  changes to health/damage yet. The absolute number of zombies is set to  double the amount, we will try to increase them over time balancing out  changes to health/damage.
> 
> ...


Quelle


----------



## Zybba (13. März 2015)

Man, das mit den Zombies klingt schon cool! 
Ich warte auf die Stable Variante, werde mir aber später mal Videos dazu anschauen.

Edit:
Link raus genommen, das hatte lol2k schon gestern gepostet. xD


----------



## MfDoom (13. März 2015)

Das klingt sehr gut  
Was ist mit Stealth Systems gemeint?


----------



## Zybba (13. März 2015)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Was ist mit Stealth Systems gemeint?


Ich glaube das bezieht sich auf genannten Featues im Text:
Zombies entdecken einen früher/später abhängig von der Haltung des Survivors. Außerdem kann sich jetzt anschleichen, glaube ich.
Das ging ja vorher nicht. Der Zombie hat sich immer umgedreht, wenn du auf knappe zwei Meter dran warst.

Inwieweit sie bereits auf andere Geräusche als Schüsse reagieren, weiß ich nicht.

In  Zukunft soll es aber so sein, dass verschiedenes Schuhwerk/Kleidung  sowohl optisch als auch akustisch unterschiedlich auffällig sein können.
Stealth Takedowns sollen auch dazu kommen. Zumindest meine ich, das früher schon gelesen zu haben.


----------



## lol2k (13. März 2015)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Was ist mit Stealth Systems gemeint?



Schau dir dazu mal nachfolgendes Video an





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f65xZ5ootrA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






> So here it is. A long awaited new zombie implementation is out on  experimental servers. I highly recommend to try it out. New animations,  increased numbers, basic stealth mechanics... but beware they are pretty  dangerous now. I am pretty sure there are many questions and I wanted  to answer at least some of them from the animation department.
> 
> *What is new? They look the same*
> There are old models of zombies but they all use many new animations  and it is all running on the new animation system which allows us to  make quite incredible things. First of all you should notice there is  improved blending from one animation to another. Transitions from walk  to run to sprint is now fluent. Attacks are fullbody with many  variations - there are now attacks when following player, when player is  standing, crouching, prone...
> ...


Quelle


----------



## Zybba (13. März 2015)

Dann hatte ich ja doch nicht das gleiche gepostet... xD
Oh man.
Ich bin zu verwirrt.
Zeit fürs Wochenende.
Bin ja selber schon ein Zombie... -.-

Danke fürs Video, schaue ich mir heute Abend mal an!


----------



## Gast1668381003 (14. März 2015)

Oha, was hat mein Char denn da in den Händen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zybba (16. März 2015)

Nightlight schrieb:


> Oha, was hat mein Char denn da in den Händen...


Boah, voll cool!

@lol2k:
Das Video mit den neuen Zombies habe ich mir angeschaut.
Sieht ja schon mal deutlich besser aus.
Allerdings war ich enttäuscht, dass der Zombie trotzdem aufmerksam wird, wenn man zu nah kommt.
Aber da tut sich sicher noch was. Es war schließlich die Rede von Stealth Kills.

*Work in Progress:*


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Trello / Chris: Zombie WIP - DevTracker - DayZ Forums




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Trello / Chris: WIP SVD / Dragunov Rifle Preview - DevTracker - DayZ Forums


----------



## efdev (16. März 2015)

man muss schon sagen in den letzten monaten geht die entwicklung sehr gut voran da ist also doch einiges passiert was keiner von uns mitgekriegt hat.


----------



## Zybba (16. März 2015)

Ich hab auch das Gefühl, dass sich aktuell deutlich mehr tut.
Aber jetzt wird auch besser und breiter gefächert von den Entwicklern kommuniziert. Das war glaube ich auch eins von deren Zielen
Anfangs gings vermutlich viel um die Map und Items.
Jetzt gibt es einfach mehr interessante Infos. Von AI, Sounds, Animationen, Models bis zum neuen sagenumwobenen Renderer... ^^


----------



## efdev (16. März 2015)

die ganzen anderen sachen waren wahrscheinlich noch nicht vorzeige bereit (was hater eben nicht interessierte)


----------



## cap82 (16. März 2015)

https://twitter.com/eugenharton/status/577508555709906944

Was da wohl kommt??


----------



## Zybba (17. März 2015)

cap82 schrieb:


> Was da wohl kommt??


Meinst du damit, es ist Enfusion?
Der Post war für mich absolut unklar. ^^ Kenne mich nicht so aus mit den Begrifflichkeiten.

Edit:
*UMP45*


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Trello / Chris: WIP UMP45 - DevTracker - DayZ Forums


----------



## Gast1668381003 (17. März 2015)

cap82 schrieb:


> https://twitter.com/eugenharton/status/577508555709906944
> 
> Was da wohl kommt??



Aber dieses Mal bitte KEIN Char-Reset auf den Private-Servern, sonst muss ich echt die Welt zerstören ! 



Zybba schrieb:


> Boah, voll cool!



Natürlich ist es die hinterletzte Schrottwaffe, aber wer hat schon 'ne RAK im Inventar


----------



## cap82 (17. März 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Meinst du damit, es ist Enfusion?
> Der Post war für mich absolut unklar. ^^ Kenne mich nicht so aus mit den Begrifflichkeiten.



Nein, die Server werden so wie es aussieht mit neuer Hardware ausgestattet.
Ob das jetzt die Vorbereitung für den neuen Renderer ist, kann wohl nur spekuliert werden.


----------



## Redsupp (17. März 2015)

Oh mann, hab wohl einiges verpasst in den letzten Wochen


----------



## lol2k (23. März 2015)

Die Devs spielen momentan mit der 3rd person Kamera:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J-gtNWvocd0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Seit letzter Woche verbreitet sich außerdem ein Hack. Insider berichten, dass dieser momentan noch kostenpflichtig ist und es den Käufern erlaubt, das gesamte Gear von einem Char abzuziehen, den God-Mode zu aktivieren und sich beliebig an Stelle XY der Map zu teleportieren. Die Krönung scheint eine Art Bombardement zu sein, wie im nachfolgenden Video zu sehen ist:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nopIbpGyjbE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MfDoom (23. März 2015)

oh mann, warum Leute das nötig haben werde ich wohl nie verstehen


----------



## shadie (24. März 2015)

Ach du ******* :-O


----------



## Zybba (24. März 2015)

*Status Report - 24 mar 15
*
Textform:


Spoiler



Greetings Survivors!
Let's start out this week by recapping what was shared via the Official Forums, and Dev Hub.
Andrej our Sound Designer shared some work in progress versions of the new infected sounds over on the development board. The ones shared are obviously only the male infected sounds, but are give a good representation of the direction the sound department is headed with their side of the new infected work. 

Dev Hub - WIP Infected SFX

As well, Andrej, Peter, and myself headed down south to Moravia to visit an open air shooting range with the Arma sound team. New sound effects for a wide array of weapons were recorded for both titles. Obviously a good deal of work will have to be done to prepare them for use within each title, but it is an important step towards driving the authenticity of the firearms within DayZ.

http://i.imgur.com/U9cyaypm.jpg http://i.imgur.com/jSI43Bum.jpg

Viktor, our Lead Animator shared a work in progress video of the new player controller, and some of the gestures/movements possible with it. Obviously it goes without saying that this is still very early, but as development on both DayZ and the core Enfusion engine progresses - more of this work gets merged into the stable branch. I for one cannot wait to see survivors interact with the new player controller.



Honza T, and Peter our Lead Designer have been over on the Official DayZ forums (and the Dev Hub) to discuss the potential evolution of the 3PP Camera - how it will effect gameplay, and gather feedback on the prototype work done so far.  As mentioned prior, this is all prototype work - and something we've wanted to address since long before the Early Access began. 3PP camera allowing you to see things that are outside your line of sight is a huge pain in the ass for us. I'm confident we'll be able to address this smoothly, without compromising the visual enjoyment many folks get out of 3PP camera perspective.



Looking forward towards the 0.55 Stable release work continues on the Central Economy, Group AI, and the new player controller. For 0.55 though we do have a nice list of content, as well as the initial implementation of the new infected AI. This should allow us to greatly increase the amount of infected spawning per server. (Roughly triple) Now, this won't get us to where we want to be at 1.0, but it is a strong step forward. Obviously a more robust system for where, and how the infected spawn - as well as plugging it into systems such as the dynamic events to allow us to spawn hordes is the end goal here.
The ongoing work with the Central Economy will (when pushed to stable) allow us far more granular control over what spawns, in what type of area, and in what quantity. This is a huge step forward for us in terms of pushing DayZ closer to the punishing struggle for survival that is intended to be. As well, when fully functional it should allow the environment team a much broader canvas to where they place structures, and free the economy from defining a broad scope per building type.
Lastly, work on the security side is always ongoing. Several new ban waves have gone out addressing some new issues - and on the engine side, the bigger scope tasks of addressing legacy vulnerabilities continues. In April we hope to announce a few new initiatives that will allow us to fully take advantage of the valuable in-development time that DayZ Early Access provides us in order to have a more secure title at 1.0.

On a personal note, I recently encountered an amazing fan made intro for a DayZ content creator's twitch stream that is -amazingly- well done, and really drives home the style of play this content creator produces. I strongly encourage you to take three minutes of your time and check it out!



I hope to see you all in Chernarus, and don't worry - I have a mic.

_- Brian Hicks / Lead Producer_



_"The animation team has recently finished some major tasks related to the new zombie implementation. Our next focus is improving these and adding some advanced behavior. We will look into improving hit reactions by adding directional hits. One of upcoming updates will also include crawling infected._
Besides that we are working on the new player character, which is a huge task divided into many small parts. Currently, we have basic movement for unarmed, rifle, two handed and pistols working. That means we can walk and run around when holding this items. Unfortunately there is big load of work left. We are still missing attack animations, aiming, reloading, special moves, item usage and many other specific actions. On the other hand, we have already managed to bring some improvements in.
The most notable one is synchronized animations when running and walking. That means when you switch from one move to another there is no glitch. New animation continues where previous left. Another important addition is using gestures while moving. Yes, finally you can wave and run around. On the same note is switching weapons. Player is able to take or hide gun while moving and any time you stop running the character will stop, but arming/disarming will continue. And last but not least, we have now falling and landing animations. It is a placeholder in current state, but the idea is to have different landing animations depending on the height of the fall."

_- Viktor Kostik / Lead Animator_



Standup Notes for the week of 24 Mar 15
_(Note: Standup notes are not a change log - they are a quick high level look at tasks the teams worked on throughout this week)_
Animation:


Support for new player character system
UMP 45 Reloading Animations
New Mocap List WIP
SVD Reloading Animations
Bugfixing
Design:


Central Economy
Barrel Crafting
Infected
Diseases
Triggers
Plant Pests
Fireplaces
3PP Camera Prototyping
Vehicle Transmission
Programming:


Inventory refactorization
Dynamic Events
Vehicle Transmission bugfixing
Infected/Animal AI
New Player Character controller
Advanced Loot Distro bugfixing
Network and Memory Optimizations
A.I. Lure prototyping
Additional Server.cfg variables
AI Noise modifiers for weapons



Die Arbeit an ineinander übergehende Charakteranimationen/Aktionen freut mich! Kämpfe gegen Zombies empfinde ich bisher oft als unnötig unfair, da man zum Nahkampfwaffe zücken stehen bleiben muss.


----------



## Zybba (1. April 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle

Allerdings wird da kein genauerer Zeitraum angegeben. Allerdings ist heute ja Patchday. Daher wirds ja vllt. heute noch was. 
Ich habe auf jeden Fall seit 1-2 Monaten nicht gespielt. Die neuen Zombies muss ich aber ausprobieren, sobald sie auf dem Stable Branch sind!

Edit:
Noch bessere News!
Mit Update 0.55 werden alle Server auf Persistence umgestellt. Grundsätzlich soll Loot respawnen, allerdings nicht in der leer gelooteten Gegend.
Die Items werden also tendenziell "wandern". Klingt sehr cool, finde ich.
Mal schauen, ob die Spielerspawns noch angepasst werden, oder ob es bei den Küsten bleibt.

Mit Patch 0.56 soll das System aber für stark frequentierte Bereiche noch überarbeitet werden.

Quelle

Außerdem wurden für Experimental 80 Slot Server getestet. Nichts für mich. :I

Dazu noch die Bestätigung für das heutige Stable Update:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich feier das richtig Leute! 
Mal schauen wie tief der Fall wird... ^^


----------



## Redsupp (1. April 2015)

Was kann ich unter "Central economy" verstehen?


----------



## Zybba (1. April 2015)

Ich vermute, das bezieht sich auf die Loot Verteilung. Sicher bin ich aber auch nicht...

Außerdem sollte ja die Animal AI neu sein und man kann z.B. auch kein Wasser mehr aus Wasserlöchern trinken.
Bzw. kann halt krank werden wenn man nicht die Tabletten nutzt oder es abkocht.
Vllt. ist davon was gemeint... ^^

Edit:
Das Stable Update ist draußen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stimpi2k10 (1. April 2015)

Hey kennt jemand einen Dayz Clan der noch Spieler sucht? oder eine Gruppe die noch Unterstützung braucht?
Ich liebe Dayz und spiele es unglaublich gerne. Ich bin über 20, habe knapp 430 Spielstunden und spiele gerne Automatik Waffen. 
Es muss ja nicht mal ein richtiger Clan sein sondern eine kleine Gruppe die regelmäßig spielen reicht mir auch.  Leider spielt aus meiner Gruppe nur noch selten jemand zur selben Zeit, deswegen Frage ich hier mal.
Sollte jemand Interesse haben schreibt mir eine PM.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (2. April 2015)

Leider funktioniert das Schleichsystem noch nicht richtig, somit hat man als Newspawn selbst mit ner Firefighter-Axt kaum eine Chance gegen die rasend schnellen Zombies. Da müssten die Entwickler noch ein wenig dran pfeilen.
Manuelle Schaltung ist noch nicht drin ? Manno  
Nato/556-Supressor für die M4 ist (zumindest auf Private) nicht drin, der East aber schon. Warum ?! 

In irgendwelchen Gartenlauben liegen M65-Jacken und in Militär-Gebieten kann man kein Militär-Loot mehr finden...in Baracken liegen Bücher. Ist das so gewollt oder ist das neue Economy-System gnadenlos verbugt ? 

Performance ist gleich geblieben, was zu erwarten war, da der neue Renderer noch nicht implementiert wurde.


----------



## bath92 (2. April 2015)

Hat noch jemand seit dem letzten Update Probleme mit unscharfen/flimmernden Texturen?
Hab an meinen Einstellungen nichts verändert. Außerdem hab ich festgestellt, dass ich bei
Auflösungen > FHD nur noch im Einstelligen FPS-Bereich bin.
Hatte hier vorher mit 2560x1440 mind. 40 FPS (auf Wald und Wiese, versteht sich ja von selbst ).


----------



## Zybba (2. April 2015)

Nightlight schrieb:


> Leider funktioniert das Schleichsystem noch nicht richtig, somit hat man als Newspawn selbst mit ner Firefighter-Axt kaum eine Chance gegen die rasend schnellen Zombies. Da müssten die Entwickler noch ein wenig dran pfeilen.


Jo. Ich habe mich mit zwei nacheinander angelegt. Die waren mir echt zu hart.
Aber prinzipiell finde ich das nicht schlimm. Dann muss man sie halt mehr umlaufen.
Wirkliche Kämpfe kommen ja gar nicht mehr zustande bzw. sie sind absolut unkontrolliert. ^^

Später sollen ja noch Mechaniken wie unter Zombies weg tauchen oder so kommen.



Nightlight schrieb:


> In irgendwelchen Gartenlauben liegen M65-Jacken und in Militär-Gebieten  kann man kein Militär-Loot mehr finden...in Baracken liegen Bücher. Ist  das so gewollt oder ist das neue Economy-System gnadenlos verbugt ?


Soweit ich weiß, wird es noch angepasst.
Außerdem gabs deise Meldung:
Eugen Harton on Twitter: "Were fixing the clean up of items in real time, please be patient the sync takes about 30 minutes. Report any mishaps in - DevTracker - DayZ Forums
Worauf sich das genau bezieht, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## cap82 (2. April 2015)

Heiße Infos zu DX 11:






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FgLSTEml0Ag

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ebenso hier:

DayZ Enfusion Engine: New Renderer DirectX 11 Effects - Preview - Dayz TV

und hier:

New Renderer will not give you 60 fps/no frame drop as we all wish. :/ Optimization isn't coming till the devs get close Beta/Release. : dayz


----------



## stimpi2k10 (2. April 2015)

Also ich finde keinen brauchbaren  Loot mehr bei dayz. 
Nach ca. 4 Std und 10 Server habe ich es dann aufgegeben. Trucks waren in Zeleno auch keine.


----------



## Zybba (4. April 2015)

*Changelog 0.55 Stable*




Spoiler



New Items:
-Bear Trap
-Landmine
-.308 Ammo
-Oak bark
-Birch bark
-Chainsaw readded


New Mechanics:
-New Zombie AI (combat/roaming behaviour)
-Horticulture Update
-Cooking Update (visual cooking states)
-Stealth
-New Animal AI
-Central economy
-Fireplace Update
-New Icons
-Player control changes
-New Crosshair
-Diseases
-Increased Zombie Count
-Changed Zombie Spawns
-New idle animations (main menu)
-New UI (main menu) (use -newui switch to try it out)
-Forced Persistence
-Weapon rebalancing
-Zombie Rebalancing


New Animations:
-Lot of new animal animations
-Total rework of Zombie animations


New Locations:
-New camps


Map:
-Road improvements
-Grassland improvements


Programming:
-New Sensors
-New Zombie Controller
-New Zombie Physics
-Noise system


Fixed:
-Vehicle bugfixing
-Zombie bugfixing
-Animal bugfixing
-and a lot more!


Known issues:
-Visual bugs in zombie animations
-Sound issues with zombies
-A rare server crash
-Items not spawning at proper places


----------



## stimpi2k4 (5. April 2015)

Mit dem Patch ist das Spiel ein Witz geworden. Die gute Axt braucht man nur noch zum Bäume fällen, für alle Waffen bis auf die 9mm gibt es keine oder nur sehr wenig Ammo und wenn es loot gib dann Hauptsächlich an drei verschiedenen Autos.
Das mit den Zombies ist unterste Schublade, da brauch man ne Menge Ammo, die es nicht gibt oder mann läuft immer weg. Dayz war ein echt gutes Spiel vor Patch 0,55 da muss ganz schnell ein Hotfix kommen.


----------



## efdev (5. April 2015)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Mit dem Patch ist das Spiel ein Witz geworden. Die gute Axt braucht man nur noch zum Bäume fällen, für alle Waffen bis auf die 9mm gibt es keine oder nur sehr wenig Ammo und wenn es loot gib dann Hauptsächlich an drei verschiedenen Autos.
> Das mit den Zombies ist unterste Schublade, da brauch man ne Menge Ammo, die es nicht gibt oder mann läuft immer weg. Dayz war ein echt gutes Spiel vor Patch 0,55 da muss ganz schnell ein Hotfix kommen.



das mit der muni ist doch gut  endlich nicht mehr dieses shooter dayz, und solange zombies bei einem headshot sterben ist alles in ordnung.
auch das mit dem loot gefällt mir so endlich beginnt das spiel seinem genre gerecht zu werden und survival existiert so langsam.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (5. April 2015)

Nachdem Update hole ich mir warscheinlich DayZ. Endlich Survival und kein OpenWorld Shooter mit Loot.


----------



## Zybba (5. April 2015)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Nachdem Update hole ich mir warscheinlich DayZ. Endlich Survival und kein OpenWorld Shooter mit Loot.


Warte lieber erst mal ab. ^^
Da soll ja noch ein Fix kommen.
Was auch immer der genau verändert...


----------



## stimpi2k4 (5. April 2015)

Dann muss man jetzt einen auf Hardcore Camper machen und sich ganz dreckig den Loot von anderen Spielern holen und das weil der Lootspawn verbuggt ist?
Es spawnt einfach kein neuer loot.


----------



## Zybba (6. April 2015)

Ich hab bei meiner mehrstündigen Spielsession ausreichend viel Loot gefunden. Allerdings war ich auch im Inland unterwegs.

Das neue System soll ja eigentlich so funktionieren, dass Spieler weiter ziehen müssen, wenn eine Stadt leer gelootet wurde.
Falls man also weiter in der gleichen Gegend abhängt wird es nicht deutlich besser.
Aber am aktuellen System sollen ja noch Dinge geändert/gefixt werden.

Dazu:
Twitter / Peter: New central economy implementation, settings & balancing isn't finished yet... - DevTracker - DayZ Forums


----------



## kalkone (6. April 2015)

ich hab das lange wochenende seit langem wieder DayZ gespielt mit einem Spezel zusammen.
Unsere erfahrung ist, das der loot auch sehr serverabhängig ist. wir haben immer auf relativ leeren servern gespielt (5-10 leute).
am meisten finden man an bushaltestellen oder an autos.

Was am meisten nervt sind die zombis... das treffen ist sehr schwer, weil die sich mehr durch die gegen porten als laufen und bei 2 gleichzeitig kann man schonmal größere probleme bekommen


----------



## stimpi2k4 (6. April 2015)

Das Problem ist, dass kein neuer loot dazu kommt. Ich habe einen eigenen Server und bin z.B.  mit dem Truck in allen nördlichen Städte  gefahren, wenn man was findet ist es die MP5k und die PK mit Magazin und das sehr oft, SKS eher selten. 
AKM habe ich drei 75er MAGs gefunden immer an Militär Jeeps oder an RU Helis.  Die Waffe habe ich nach dem Patch nie gesehen. Wenn nur die AK74 mit Magazin. Granaten habe ich bestimmt 7 gefunden genauso den Dosenöffner. Bücher gibt es auch wie Sand am Meer. Mosin Ammo habe ich auch noch nicht gefunden. 
Das Problem ist aber, dass ich keine Nato Munition finde also 5,56mm. Ich habe die gute AUG mit drei 60er Mags. Ich hatte kapp 500 Schuss gehabt wovon ich noch 90 habe. 
Ich habe mir das mit dem persistence loot spawn mal durchgelesen. Es sollte neuer loot kommen wenn ich was aufhebe. Nach kurzer Zeit soll in einem 1KM Radius was neues spawnen. Naja da habe ich mit einem Kollegen die Military Base im Süden komplett gelootet mit all dem Crap den man nicht braucht. Alles in einem Schuppen abgelegt und jetzt sind zwei Tage um, ohne das in der Base etwas gespawnt ist. Das gleiche habe ich mit der Gefängnis Insel, Zeleno, Stary sobor Novy sobor, Vybor, Grishino und Gorka gemacht. Bis jetzt sind alle Städte leer es kommt einfach nichts neues dazu. 

Wenn ein Kleidungsstück kaputt ist, wird nichts weiteres mehr beschädigt  wenn euch das auch aufgefallen ist bitte bestätigen.

Edit: Warum haben die mit dem Patch nicht die Elementaren Fehler behoben, ich war mir dem Lootsytem zufrieden wie viele andere auch.


----------



## Zybba (6. April 2015)

@stimpi2k4: Private oder Public Server?

Edit:
Falls private:
Service Alert: Private Shard Persistence - Service - DayZ Forums


----------



## shadie (7. April 2015)

Meine Erfahrungen:

Wir haben auf einem Public Server mit nur 7 anderen Spielern gespielt und der Server war ca. 2 Stunden erst oonline, sprich ausgelootet kann der noch nicht geworden sein.

wir waren an dem südlichen Militärcamp vom AIrfield.

In den Barracken haben wir nichts gefunden bis auf 2 Schuhe.
In der letzten Barracke hat mich mein Kumpel aus versehen erschossen, ich spawnte dann an der Küste.

Ich bin die gesamte Küste lang gerannt, habe alle Häuser durchsucht, mich an Zombies vorbei geschlichen (was auserordentlich gut geklappt hat) aber ich habe in keinem haus was zu essen gefunden.
Nicht mal ne Kiwi!

Dafür habe ich Haufenweise Waffen gefunden, gleich erste Polizeistation 1x MP5 + 2x30round Magazin.
Tja was soll ich damit wenn ich nix zu essen finde?

Das Ende vom Lied war, ich bin knapp vor Elektro verhungert und mein Kumpel der nen ganzen Rucksack voller essen hatte und dann sogar noch aufm AIrfield + Zeltlager war, ich 1 Stunde nach mir verhungert.

Fazit:

Die Zombies sind richtig krass geworden!
Mit handwaffen kommt man nicht mehr wirklich weit, es muss manchmal geschossen werden und das ist auch gut so (meine Meinung).

Als Fresh Spawn kann man sich sehr sehr sehr gut an Zombies vorbei schleichen.
Das geht definitiv, auch weg rennen ist eine Lösung, Zombies lassen nach ca. 500 Metern von einem ab, am besten über Zäune springen, dann gehts noch schneller.

Was aber verbuggt wie Hulle ist, ist das Spawn System.
Es kann nicht sein dass ich auf einem Server der 2 Stunden up ist und 7 Leute drauf daddeln, kein Essen finde.

Gesamte Küste kein Essen, Militärlager kein Essen und Airfield kein Essen.

Bitte fixen, denn so machts keinen Spaß.
Wenn das nicht geregelt wird, wird dayz zu einem noch schlimmeren KOS Spiel!
Denn man MUSS Leute killen um was zu essen zu bekommen.

Wenn es gefixed wird denke ICH, dass KOS immer mehr verschwinden wird denn man muss seine Munni für die Zombies aufheben.


----------



## Zybba (7. April 2015)

Serverart?


----------



## shadie (7. April 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Serverart?



Kein persistence

3h Restart und "highloot" stand dabei.

Wie gesagt.
Die Zombies sind richtig gut geworden und machen endlich Angst.
Was blöd ist, ich höre die Zombiesounds nicht mehr.
Erst wenns zu spät ist.


und der Loot war halt fürn Ar***


----------



## Mason2k10 (7. April 2015)

Ich höre allgemein keine Zombies-Sounds und ein Freund auch nicht, wenn wir den nicht zufällig auf uns zurennen sehen dann bemerken wie die erst wenn die uns getroffen haben, was sehr ärgerlich ist. Aber im großen und ganzen finde ich die "neuen infizierten" gut so wie sie sind, auch wenn 4-5 Axt treffer schon hart ist. Aber es soll ja ums Überleben& fürchten gehen


----------



## Zybba (7. April 2015)

Vllt. hat das bei der Lootverteilung geholfen:

Twitter / Hicks: GamingDeluxe, Fragnet, Vliayer & Multiplay Public Hive servers appear to have functioning persistence again.  - DevTracker - DayZ Forums


----------



## shadie (7. April 2015)

Mason2k10 schrieb:


> Ich höre allgemein keine Zombies-Sounds und ein Freund auch nicht, wenn wir den nicht zufällig auf uns zurennen sehen dann bemerken wie die erst wenn die uns getroffen haben, was sehr ärgerlich ist. Aber im großen und ganzen finde ich die "neuen infizierten" gut so wie sie sind, auch wenn 4-5 Axt treffer schon hart ist. Aber es soll ja ums Überleben& fürchten gehen



jaaa wie gesagt 

"Wie gesagt.
Die Zombies sind richtig gut geworden und machen endlich Angst.
Was blöd ist, ich höre die Zombiesounds nicht mehr.
Erst wenns zu spät ist."

Ist bei uns genau so gewesen 

Daher wird jedes kleine Kaff erst mal 5 Minuten beobachtet und dann gehts erst los 

Mit der Axt traue ich mich kaum noch.
Ich schieße eigentlich nur noch oder renne halt weg.




Zybba schrieb:


> Vllt. hat das bei der Lootverteilung geholfen:
> 
> Twitter / Hicks: GamingDeluxe, Fragnet, Vliayer & Multiplay Public Hive servers appear to have functioning persistence again.  - DevTracker - DayZ Forums



I hope so


----------



## Redsupp (7. April 2015)

Je mehr es in Richtung Survival geht umso besser 
Und da es noch ne Alpha ist werden auch noch viele Fehler drin sein, werds wohl mal austesten


----------



## stimpi2k4 (8. April 2015)

Also ich habe einen Public Server und mein Char ist noch Highloot von dem vorherigen Patch. An den alten Military Spawnpunkten findet man nichts mehr und wenn da mal was ist kommt definitiv nichts neues dazu.
Meine Loot Erfahrung mit dem neuen Patch ist folgende. Es gibt loot in Zivilen Gebäude z.B. Häuser, Kneipen, Garagen, Haltestellen, Tankstelle, Baustellen  und an Autos. Habe auch mal loot im Jail, Baracke, Schule und Krankenhaus gefunden, allerdings kommt an den Gebäuden kein neuer loot hinzu.
Man muss echt eine Stadt sorgfältig ablooten damit man überhaupt mal was besonderes findet. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass man immer nur den selben Kram findet. Sehr häufig ist Kleidung die liegt überall dann noch Dinge wie Säcke, Hammer, Säge, kleine Axt, Klebeband, Tabletten, Rucksäcke und Bandagen. Waffen die ich bis jetzt gefunden habe 5xMP5k und die 3xRU MP, 3xAmphibia, 2x911, 1xMosin , 3xSKS, 2xak47 das war es an Waffen. Jetzt die Munition gefühlt 200x9mm+20MAGs, 
20x765mm Mosin
80x380er,
50xMagnum, 
60xWinchester308, 
AK74+SU zwei Mags +100 Bullets und noch drei 75er AKm Mags +40Bullets. Das habe ich nach ca 15std gefunden unterwegs war ich mit einem Truck in ca 10 verschiedenen Städten keine an der Küste alle landeinwärts. Das große Problem ist die Munition im Verhältnis zu den Zombies. Da ich den Zombie nicht mehr so einfach mit der Axt bezwingen kann brauche ich mehr Munition als vor dem Patch ist ja logisch. Nur blöd wenn man jetzt noch weniger findet. Ich habe jetzt aber ne Lösung gefunden. Wenn man einen Truck hat einfach die Zombies über den Haufen fahren. Die Zombies laufen direkt zum sehr lauten Truck wie die Mücken ins Licht. 

Hat jemand von euch schon eine AKM, AK101, M4, Steyr AUG oder SVD gefunden. Granaten habe ich auch schon drei gefunden nur noch keine Landmine. 
Ganz wichtig ist Nato Munition!!!! Bis jetzt noch nie gefunden oder muss ich jetzt die Winchester 308 nutzen?


----------



## Zybba (8. April 2015)

Status Report - 08 Apr 15



Spoiler



Greetings Survivors,
As most of you may know, last week saw 0.55 pushed to stable branch. This build featured the initial implementation of several key systems to DayZ, and in turn their behavior is as expected very early prototype. As the Early Access of DayZ continues, more of the core systems that comprise it will be merged into the main stable branch. It goes without saying that iteration will both be required, and occur as these are merged in. For 0.55 lets take a look at what systems had their initial implementation, and how their behavior is as of this status report:


Central Economy: The Central Economy functions as the core control over item type quantity, location, and region spawns. Moving away from the original placeholder system, and implementing this is the first step towards agile, rapid balancing of item spawns within DayZ.
The initial implementation only defines the location of firearm spawns and types, further iteration will begin to define items past firearms - and later region control across the map.
Infected & Animal A.I.: A well known fact for awhile now, the original prototype A.I. that was deployed with the DayZ Early Access was not robust enough to support the design of the title. A complete rewrite from scratch on how the title handled this was required. The most obvious change on stable branch is in the detection, and quantity of the infected. The new system, although clearly in need of iteration and expansion - supports proper stealth mechanics for both A.I., as well as more resource friendly sensors. 
The design and programming teams will continue to iterate, and balance the infected across the coming months as well as address core functionality issues such as positioning during pathfinding, and proper audio alerts.
Per-Instance-Persistence: Part and parcel with the core design of DayZ is the global persistence of items (loot) in the game space. Be it long-life persistent objects such as those used in base building, or more short term such as items dropped on the ground and spawned by the central economy. 0.55 saw this roll out to Public Hive servers, with Private Shard support soon to follow. It is important to understand that this feature, just like all of the Early Access has no guarantee of bug-free behavior. Like anything within the development builds, bugs are both possible, and almost certainly will occur. Equally as important is that those who encounter issues file proper bug reports on the Feedback Tracker (feedback.dayzgame.com)
Diseases & Disease Transfer: Another very early implementation that made it to stable branch with 0.55 was the global spread of cholera across Chernarus. Paired with the transfer between players and objects, and thus player to player disease transfer. As iteration upon this system continues you will begin to see a more diverse catalogue of diseases and corresponding symptoms.
Moving past the 0.55 build new system implementations we hit a rather hot button topic as of late, and one I promised to speak on earlier this week.

Just how hard is DayZ supposed to be? What is the targeted experience here? How valuable should items, and thus what I carry be to me as a player?
I like to think we’re pretty up front about exactly what DayZ is and is supposed to be, and as we move closer to 1.0 more and more of this will begin to take shape. 
Once, when asked how valuable tools and resources should be to a player - on a scale of 1 to 10, where 1 is finding everything you need without issue, and 10 is elation over finding a can of beans (I’m paraphrasing here) Dean was quoted saying an emphatic “10”.

Some folks have expressed concern that the increasing difficulty in surviving and combating the environment would hurt player interaction. To which I say.. Sure, it will hurt player interaction if by player interaction you mean folks wandering up and down the coast, wearing pink dresses and chasing each other with fire extinguishers.
However I firmly believe it will -drive- and foster a different type of player interaction.
Interaction between players making their way across Chernarus, scavenging to survive. Players who enter a village and have to make a hard decision - do I use what little ammunition I have to kill and steal from the survivors already in this town? Do I instead avoid the risk of death from attacking another player, only to potentially risk death by starvation or infected as I make my way around the town? Is the cost of expending my resources in either choice too great?

Make no mistake, DayZ is and always has been intended to be an unforgiving, brutal fight for survival in a harsh post apocalyptic landscape. Obviously we still have a long ways to go to get to that point, but as we move forward more and more systems will be introduced that support that experience. Balancing and adjustment will have to occur, as the intended experience is not to ensure starvation on the coast, but instead foster the ability to spawn, gather the basic supplies required to move inland, and thus begin the real DayZ experience - your story, your struggle for survival.
And the beauty of it all? If this is not the experience you’re exactly looking to have with DayZ - then another core pillar of DayZ’s design will bring you exactly what you seek. Our full support for modding via the Steam Workshop.

It is going to be an exciting year survivors, and I look forward to experiencing it with all of you.

_- Brian Hicks / Lead Producer_



SOS Animation Video Preview:


Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HfLpx3IETCs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Redsupp (8. April 2015)

Kann das jemand kurz auf deutsch zusammenfassen?


----------



## shadie (13. April 2015)

Also ich muss mal meinem Frust freien Lauf lassen.

Ich habe jetzt gut und gerne 15 Server getestet, alle ohne Persictence.

Ich bin auf jedem Server verhungert.
Ich habe insgesamt 3 Stunden gespielt und bin mit jedem neuen Char verhungert.

Das kanns doch nicht sein.
Man findet rein gar nix zu essen.

Ich habe einmal in Elektro eine Dose Bohnen gefunden.
Da man aber nicht mal eine Feuerwehraxt oder geschweige denn einen Schraubenzieher findet, konnte ich die Dose nicht öffnen und bin, wer hätte es gedacht, verhungert.

Ich bin einmal bis zur Gefängnisinsel durchgerannt, rübergeschwommen.

ALLES leer, manchmal lagen Bücher oder Uniformen rum aber kein Essen und keine Waffen.

ich habe auch server ausgetestet, die neu gestartet wurden, einfach auf einen 2H restart server gegangen, gewartet bis er down war, wieder drauf gegangen.
Alles leer.

WHAT?

Das Spiel kann so nicht bleiben, die Zombies sind gelungen.

Das lootsystem ist für den Arsch.

Ich lasse es jetzt bis zum nächsten Patch liegen, geht gar nicht.


----------



## Redsupp (13. April 2015)

shadie schrieb:


> Also ich muss mal meinem Frust freien Lauf lassen.
> 
> Ich habe jetzt gut und gerne 15 Server getestet, alle ohne Persictence.
> 
> ...



Alpha.


----------



## kalkone (13. April 2015)

ins landesinnere ziehen und sich mit äpfel/beeren am leben halten


----------



## Zybba (13. April 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Quelle*


----------



## Redsupp (13. April 2015)

Hätte mich auch gewundert wenn das beabsichtigt gewesen wäre


----------



## shadie (13. April 2015)

Geil, I´ts Supposed to be rare, not that rare  

Ich warte dann mal ab auf den neuen patch.
So macht das echt nur Frust.

Die Zombies sind aber richtig geil geworden!


----------



## lol2k (14. April 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ich558 (15. April 2015)

Ich finde seit Ewigkeiten keine gescheiten Waffen mehr. SKS mega selten und Mosin und vor allem M4 gibts gar nicht mehr?! 
Wo sind die alle hin?


----------



## Gast1668381003 (15. April 2015)

...wenn man sich nur auf den Public-Servern rumtreibt, wo man eh immer nur von jedem hinterletzten Mongo bei Sichtkontakt niedergeballert wird...dann sollte man evtl.  mal in Erwägung ziehen, sich einen whitelist Private-Server zu suchen. Dort verhungert man nicht und Waffen gibt's auch. 

Problem gelöst -_-


----------



## Redsupp (15. April 2015)

Nightlight schrieb:


> ...wenn man sich nur auf den Public-Servern rumtreibt, wo man eh immer nur von jedem hinterletzten Mongo bei Sichtkontakt niedergeballert wird...dann sollte man evtl.  mal in Erwägung ziehen, sich einen whitelist Private-Server zu suchen. Dort verhungert man nicht und Waffen gibt's auch.
> 
> Problem gelöst -_-



Auf Whitelist-Servern verhungerst du genauso. Und KOS ist bei 90% der Server auch genauso.


----------



## cap82 (15. April 2015)

Auf Servern mit gewissen Regeln ist das sicher nicht so.
Auf vielen Whitelist Servern ist Roleplay angesagt und es gibt festgelegte PVP Zonen, wie z.B. die Military Bases oder die größeren Städte. 
Wenn du dich nicht daran hältst, wirst du gekickt!


----------



## Redsupp (15. April 2015)

Gibt es denn schon Logfiles, womit man das nachvollziehen kann?


----------



## shadie (17. April 2015)

Das Lootsystem scheint wieder OK zu sein.
In der Küste gibt es nun wenig / nicht mehr nichts und man kann nun auch überleben 

Ein Trip in den norden von der Küste aus war kein Problem.
Heute Abend gehts mit nem Kollegen aufs große AIrfield.
Mal gespannt was da rum liegt.

gestern habe ich eine Bärenfalle gefunden :-O weiß jemand ob da auch Spieler drinnen gefangen (oder sogar getötet) werden?

Wäre ja richtig nice, dann lege ich das ding immer in den Eingang vom Tower oder so wenn ich grad am looten bin


----------



## Zybba (17. April 2015)

shadie schrieb:


> Das Lootsystem scheint wieder OK zu sein.
> In der Küste gibt es nun wenig / nicht mehr nichts und man kann nun auch überleben


Anscheinend gabs erst mal ein Rollback zum alten Lootsystem.


----------



## cap82 (18. April 2015)

Jepp, passierte alles am Mittwoch mit der Server Maintenance:
https://twitter.com/Dayz_TV/status/587676237260316672/photo/1

Und hier im Detail:

"In an effort to mitigate the issue in the mean time, during the  Wednesday maintenance period this week we will be switching servers over  to the legacy placeholder loot spawning system. Unfortunately this  means some of the newer items won't spawn, but it will keep the  economies going until 0.56 hits stable branch.
Paired with this hotfix, _*we will be instructing GSPs to reset the persistence*_ structure for each stable branch server."

Quelle:
Status Report - 14 Apr 15 | DayZ | Official website


----------



## lol2k (19. April 2015)

shadie schrieb:


> gestern habe ich eine Bärenfalle gefunden :-O weiß jemand ob da auch Spieler drinnen gefangen (oder sogar getötet) werden?







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QySj8MvwARU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Bei Zombies funktionieren sie nicht!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkLXLcNjqQA&feature=youtu.be&t=3m 


*
Edit. (20.04.15)*

Eugen hat sich so einigen Fragen (74!) der Nutzer gestellt - nachfolgend eine Übersicht:



Spoiler



1. Question: will there be a time where everyone can get over 20 fps in  towns?? ETA.... how many more months!!! i love this game but struggling

*Answer: At least 4-5 ?.*


2. Question: Will the bow be fixed in the .56 update and will you guys be looking in how to improve it overall for easier use?

*Answer: Bow improvements are tied to new player character (portin PC to animation system , physics and more) so later.*


3. Question: Could you please add the "FAMAS assault rifle" on DayZ SA?

*Answer: Well ... *


4. Question: Are you guys aware of the zombie spine breaking bug/feature?

*Answer: yes*


5. Question: will there be a fix for one hit kills by infected in .56? Ever?

*Answer: Well, probably no. It requires a refactor of damage system and new player character  so, long term change*


6. Question: When will we get the new animation coding & last week's  loot system back? And are tents persistent over loot resets yet?

*Answer: 0.56*


7. Question: Wait what?  How many slots does it takes? Also 0.56 will be on the 29.04 or rather on the 6.05? 

*Answer: more likely it will get delayed, big tech change. We  always aim for last wednesday of the month, I`m expecting one week of  delay , at most two.*


8. Question: why is your game dying?

*Answer: Its not dying, we lost players to gta5 and the game is not released. Its under development. Playerbase will fluctuate.*


9. Question: what is the timeline to fix private shards loot spawning so we can go back to .55 loot system?

*Answer: 0.56*


10. Question: whats the current attack plan for loot eco n persistance

*Answer: return to new system in 0.56 with fixes and more configuration being done*


11. Question: regarding the new renderer, I know your team is doing a wonderful job but why does it take so long :p

*Answer: Because its a task that requires a lot of programming hours. (6-12 months) to get to basic version*


12. Question: any persistence wipe on wednesday ?

*Answer: no*


13. Question: When will it be possible to store things in crates or something like that? Thanks.

*Answer: you already can, but world containers are possible only with new inventory matrix*


14. Question: how many zombies/animals will be on server (beta), how big  will base building be? (if you played epoch/origins, compare)

*Answer: we are going to balance numbers based on tech we are able to bring in, now its 1k. With more performance maybe 2k+*


15. Question: Do you think more radical weather effects like snow, or  maybe even a simulation of seasons will be possible in DayZ's future?

*Answer: no sadly*


16. Question:  are u going to patch all glich spots on Dayz i can tell u all of them on the map its a joke bro pls fix all of them

*Answer: over time not at once*


17. Question: When is the SVD being implemented?

*Answer: its done internaly 0.56 release probably?*


18. Question: How far away are bigger servers than the ~50 player servers that are available at the moment?

*Answer: we might get to 75 player soonish, but its a design choice. We dont want cluttered servers.*


19. Question:  will there be base building ?? in a custom base building way ? :d

*Answer: Yes and no, its not gonna be huge buildings all over the place*


20. Question: How many years of experience do you have behind you in the field of work you're doing?

*Answer: 10*


21. Question: will we see an immediate performance increase when the render is released?

*Answer:yes and no, depends on lot of factors. occlusion system + new renderer will smooth out the fps and be higher in general*


22. Question: When the new inventory, script engine etc are in, how will  server performance be compared to, say, Arma 3 (in your opinion)

*Answer: You cannot compare those two games at all.Were server/client with lack of p2p networking.Server performance will imrpove*


23. Question: and what about v3s repair? (Batteries,wheel...)

*Answer: its planned for q2, requires the new inventory matrix.*


24. Question: what about this ? pic.twitter.com/rosIVAz80K

*Answer: new inventory matrix, we will have new inventory UI soon after that*


25. Question: Is there going to be a loot-free way to cook food in 0.56? E.g. using nothing but nature to light and cook food.

*Answer: yes guys aim to introduce such option*


26. Question: will the new engine give us 60 fps whilst the game is in alpha, beta or release ?

*Answer: cannot be sure. By time we hit 1.0 we want to have smooth fps. I do hope its gonna be sooner (4-6 months?)*


27. Question: are underground bases/ bunkers  going to be possible in the future?

*Answer: no plans on that yet.*


28. Question: can the economy system be exploited by storing huge amounts  of items in tents and thus preventing them from spawning in?

*Answer: no*


29. Question: what about food recipes & packing cooked meals in jars?

*Answer: maybe, but nothing around the corner*


30. Question: Will the new player controller change running uphill?  

*Answer: it will help with how it visualy looks but slowdown will stay (although it will have stages)*


31. Question:  render is expected late may, when can we expect the occlusion system to be implemented?

*Answer: no eta sorry, it will be this year.*


32. Question:  do you  really think its managable to get smooth/fluid (no  desync) gameplay with 50+ players and lot of zombies? i mean netcode

*Answer: yes*


33. Question: Movement animations and physics, are we going to see major  improvements in the areas, maybe physics based movement? Thank you.

*Answer: New player character is being developed for better part of last 2 months*


34. Question: what feature are you most excited about that will come out in the next 6 months or so?

*Answer: Statistics*


35. Question: Ahh I see I see, any idea of when we can expect to see another vehicle added, or more vehicle aspects?

*Answer: 0.57+*


36. Question: Are you eventually going to remove animation for finding rocks / apples and make a more realistic / fun way to do it? 

*Answer: no plans yet*


37. Question: is further expansion of the Chernarus map planned, or you're going to fill map with content in its current state?

*Answer: no expansion in that sense planned*


38. Question: Are there any other vehicles planned before the new year? If so which, and when could we expect them

*Answer: Not gonna spoil the fun , yes there are*


39. Question: New renderer has ETA late may...Does it mean ready for stable or experimental. 

*Answer: internal*


40. Question: When you walk up practically any hill the character drops to a slow walk

*Answer: Thats inteded and will just change and improve visualy with new player character*


41. Question: will barricading buildings be implemented soon? Can't wait to hole up in a house and live off the land

*Answer: probably after summer*


42. Question: You reckon next patch will bring VSS, Remington or SVD?

*Answer: SVD probably*


43. Question: Can we expect new experimental branch update this wednesday?

*Answer: more like friday*


44. Question: when can we start fixing up vehicles with parts..eg Wheels, Spark plugs ect Been awhile since V3S been put in.

*Answer: soonish, 1 or 2 months probably*


45. Question: What is the progress of the new "renderer"?

*Answer: Refactoring of post processes , implementation of dx11 api atm*


46. Question: Will dx11 postproc be "forced" or still deactivable from user end parameters?

*Answer:  forced , no dx9*


47. Question: Will we get rid of server restarts at some point? Or at least higher restart intervals, e.g. 12h/24h? Cheers

*Answer: we hope to get to 12/24 before 1.0*


48. Question: Any news on multithreading? Will DayZ utilise multicore  CPUs or should we rather invest in less cores with more perf per core?

*Answer: We hope to change that with more tech so yes*


49. Question: In future, will the graphics be improved? Not on the renderer side, but rather with higher resolution textures.

*Answer: Some of it yes*


50. Question: About the new renderer, since I have for example on arma 3  60 fps and drop to 40, will day'z renderer fix the fps drop issue?

*Answer: some of it*


51. Question: so the issues with not being able to pick up some loot be fixed with the new matrix? Keep up the great work!

*Answer: different problem, but some of the cases will be fixed.*


52. Question:  There can only be so much optimization for the current  servers, will there be new hardware added to increase performance later?

*Answer: yes*


53. Question: when is it possible to Host My own Server on a Root Server (Maybe with Mods etc.?) 

*Answer: not anytime soon for sure*


54. Question: When will objects being thrown stop falling through the ground? 

*Answer: grenades should stop doing that in 0.56*


55. Question: Any plans on adding anti-material-rifles like a KSVK?

*Answer: no*


56. Question: is the FOV slider always going 2b accesible in game or is  there a plan to remove unrealistic "FOV zoom" for long range shots?

*Answer: Changes incoming*


57. Question: when will we see firing guns out of vehicles?

*Answer: late into development.*


58. Question: What coming systems/changes will make vehicles appear smoother for passengers?

*Answer: physics and implementation of strict logic systems*


59. Question:ok how bout that limping animation from a year ago for the  bear trap,or any broken leg, maybe limp 1 leg, crawl 2 legs broken

*Answer: only on new player character (player character being ported to new animation system/physics/controller)*


60. Question: will the dayz SA servers be able to run ( when beta comes out) with 100 players ( or more) ?

*Answer: probably*


61. Question: Will dx11 postproc be "forced" or still deactivable from user end parameters?

*Answer: forced , no dx9 (confirmation again, really good news)*


62. Question: Is there will be possibility to make hiding place in ground  that much harder to detect than any tent? sorry for bad english

*Answer: possible yes, if we will implement it, its rather design choice.*


63. Question: will we be able one day fake death and imitate zombie walk?  It's a very simple animation feature, but will change the game 

*Answer: fake death was talked about a lot, will see*


64. Question: OK thanks. Whats with helicopters will we we them before end of 2015?

*Answer: High likely*


65. Question: Where is the bear from the files of the game? You have decided not to add it?

*Answer: Predator AI not done yet*


66. Question: Are you guys going to add in that zombie crawl animation for players when they break their legs?

*Answer: not that one, but there will be wounded player animations in the future*


67. Question: Any chance there'll be motorbikes and bicycles in Dayz one day ? How many questions can we ask ? :p

*Answer:  if , than dont expect it anytime soon*


68. Question: Will you ever add some sort of zombie decapitation? (i.e shooting a leg off to make it crawl slowly)

*Answer: yes*


69. Question: The experience of a passenger in a truck is very annoying. There are plans to fix it?

*Answer: yes*


70. Question: any timeline regarding adding server settings/more indepth tools for admins and server owners?

*Answer: no ETA, game first, servers second*


71. Question: look forward to it Eugen, keep up the good work. Any news on the fox, I'm obsessed with the notion of this fox. 

*Answer: Just got added into game today (internaly)*


72. Question: Any chance for Player character to grow beard, the longer one lives, the bigger the beard

*Answer: maybe*


73. Question: In the futur update, waiting list for server full is planned ?

*Answer: yes*


74. Question: is there a plan for a change in medical mechanics? i.e.  surgical tools, preventive medicines and adjustments on current healing

*Answer: yes*


And for haters: https://twitter.com/eugenharton/status/590116024273526784



Quelle


----------



## Zybba (22. April 2015)

Es gab eine umfangreiche Fragerunde über Twitter, die von einem der beteiligten Entwickler beanwortet wurden.* 
*Einige Fragen/Antworten kommen doppelt vor, da nach verschiedenen Bereichen sortiert wurde und teilweise mehrere Bereiche abgedeckt wurden.
Ich fands sehr interessant. Falls jemand Hilfe bei der Übersetzung einzelner Stellen braucht, einfach fragen. *

DayZ Dev Questions & Answers - Eugen Harton, April 20th*


Spoiler



Keeping track of all the things that change during development of DayZ may be quite a complicated process. As the DayZ Standalone is still an alpha, things that previouisly worked can *randomly/intentionally break*, or the @DayZDevteam can introduce a feature or system that is incomplete, or only partially implemented => therefore, the game can feel more *rough around the edges*.

While *this is to be expected* from an alpha version, we know it creates confusion. This is why you should feel free to talk to our devs here on the DayZ forums, ask them questions and get answers. Occasionaly, some of our developers may have the time to answer a bunch of your questions via Twitter/other social media as well. This was the case with our Associate Producer @EugenHarton yesterday and this is the summary of his Q&A session.

*Please note everything mentioned below is the state of development as of April 20th, 2015, 0.55 Stable Branch version. As the development progresses, we will try to delete things that are not relevant anymore, or add future Q&As in a new forum thread.*

_Subtle edits were done to make the Q&A a bit more clear and understandable - the 140 characters of a single Twitter post are a limit no grammar can survive unharmed._
_Should you prefer a more "raw" format of this thread with neat categorization or Twitter links, *mr. Tatanko* was faster than me and he's got you covered __with his own thread__. Check it out._


*Loot & Persistence, Basebuilding and Barricading Q&A*
*Q. @Undefined1223: What is the timeline to fix private shards loot spawning so we can go back to 0.55 loot system?*
A.  Next Stable Branch update - the 0.56 update.

*Q. @VanillaFreak128: What's the current plan for loot economy and persistence?*
A.  We will return to the new system in 0.56 Stable Branch update, with additional fixes and configuration being done.

*Q. @luderider69: Is there going to be a persistence wipe on Wednesday?*
A.  No, since 0.55, we do not regularly wipe persistence. Should there be a wipe, it will usually be announced via the official @dayzdevteam Twitter account.

*Q. @Cl3mson: Will DayZ always have its persistence wiped on Wednesdays or will that change in the near future?*
A. We already changed that with 0.55. However, please do not expect that no wipes will happen in the future. The official @dayzdevteam Twitter account should usually provide that info beforehand, so that you have time to save some of your things.

*Q. @Johnny_Kash: Can the economy system be exploited by storing huge amounts of items in tents and thus preventing them from spawning in?*
A. No.

*Q. @Marcogrintjes: How will crashsites be handled when persistence is fully implemented? Will they auto respawn or do servers still need a reset?*
A. They will automatically respawn.

*Q. @jason_Dovey: How long will a Backpack persist on ground, compared to a Tent?*
A. This is a design decision - and a design decision can be re-decided at anytime during development, so it could be anywhere from an hour to weeks.

*Q. @hudson9700: Will the extremely low loot spawns on every server ever going to be fixed?*
A. That is not the case at the moment, last week, we rolled back to old system again.

*Q. @DJoul2154: When it will be possible to stock items in vehicle?*
A. When inventories are implemented on vehicles, which is happening after the new inventory matrix for entities is.

*Q. @PoperzenPete: When will it be possible to store things in crates or something like that? Thanks.*
A.  It' possible already (using tents, backpacks or protector cases), but world containers will be possible only with new inventory matrix tech.

*Q. @FrittzeFriendly: I'd love making small stashes that are less conspicuous than tents, e.g. some items or a weapon. Will this be an option?*
A. Yes, it will be an option.

*Q. @iiRosco: Will there be craft-able tents implemented?*
A. Yes, something like that is in our plans, no details yet though.

*Q. @mcternand: Are you still recommending daily persistence wipes on private shards?*
A.  Yes, until the 0.56 Stable Branch update is out.

*Q. @Alexboer3: Will there be base building in DayZ? Custom buildings?*
A. Yes, in a way. It's not gonna be huge buildings all over the place.

*Q. @paintballmiller: Will barricading buildings be implemented soon? Can't wait to hole up in a house and live off the land.*
A. Probably sometime after summer.

*Q. @GarryKGraham: Will we have base building or simple barracading ala Arma 2/3 before the year is out?*
A. it's rather hard to predict, but yes barricading should get in, and maybe, maybe basebuilding.

*Q. @siderius0: Any word on building crafting/ base building?*
A. It's a rather long-term goal, not anytime soon.

*Q. @Poppadawg2: Are underground bases/ bunkers going to be possible in the future?*
A. No plans on that yet.

*Q. @IvanDolvich84: Would it be possible to make a hiding place in a ground that is much harder to detect than tents?*
A. Possible? Yes, if we will implement it, that's rather a design choice.

*Q. @FrittzeFriendly: Is there going to be a loot-free way to cook food in 0.56? E.g. using nothing but nature to light fire and cook food.*
A. Yes, we aim to introduce such option.


*0.56 Stable Branch Update Q&A*
*Q. @m_bonus86: Is the 0.56 patch coming April 29th or May 6th?*
A.  We always aim for the last Wednesday of the month, but due to a big tech change, 0.56 stable update will likely get delayed a bit - estimated delay is one week, max. two weeks - so the first week of May, actually.

*Q. @JakeHilk: Will there be a fix for one hit kills by infected in 0.56?*
A. No. It requires a refactor of damage system and implementation of the new player character tech - so that said, it is a long term change.

*Q. @Zirciu: Any chance new render will hit stable with 56?*
A. Not really.

*Q. @Tricskt3rz: Will the new inventory system be in 0.56 patch? Will the inventory issues (not being able to pick up some loot) be fixed with the new inventory matrix?*
A. The new inventory interface will not be in the 0.56, but the new inventory matrix tech will be there. Not being able to pickup loot is a different problem, but some of it will be fixed.

*Q. @ATLATRON: Is the Winchester model 70 being implemented in 0.56?*
A. Yes.

*Q. @Leozao_BR: You reckon next patch will bring VSS, Remington or SVD?*
A. SVD should probably be in 0.56, yes.


*Performance, Engine, Map and New Renderer Q&A*
*Q. @krazymunkey972: Can you guys optimize DayZ any more than it already is?*
A. Yes we can and yes we will.

*Q. @pvtPeels: When is the new renderer coming? My rig gives me 60 FPS on Battlefield 4 but I can't even pull an average of 25 on DayZ  *
A. Not sure precisely, but increase in FPS rate should probably happen in about 3-6 months.

*Q. @WalrusInAnus: In future, will the graphics be improved? Not on the renderer side, but rather with higher resolution textures.*
A. Some of it, yes.

*Q. @TheRealJackzoo: Regarding the new renderer, I know your team is doing a wonderful job, but why does it take so long?*
A.  It's a task that requires a lot of programming hours (6-12 months) to get to even a basic version of it.

*Q. @TheRunningManZ: Is the FOV slider always going to be accessible in game or is there a plan to remove unrealistic "FOV zoom" for long range shots?*
A. Changes are coming.

*Q. @unknownsniper23:* *Will there be an option to change the render distance in the settings, because it's hard to make really long range shots.*
A. Well, maybe, its not a tech issue but a design one. Question is whether to force the same playing field or not.

*Q. @fear91FIN: New renderer has an ETA set on late may... Does it mean it's going to be ready for stable or experimental branch of the game at that time?*
A. No, in this time frame, we plan to have the new renderer implemented only in our internal version of the game, not publicly available.

*Q. @MrNoobGaming: What is the status on new renderer? Is there any chance it will be ready during the summer?*
A. We will see about that, not sure.

*Q. @TheModernKilla: What were the specs of the first PC DayZ was run on?*
A.  Not sure. For specs, we don't have a set recommendation yet. We aim to support DirectX 11 tech (and probably higher) and exclude DirectX 9 altogether (meaning Win XP will not be supported).

*Q. @Caemyr: Any news on multithreading? Will DayZ utilise multicore CPUs or should we rather invest in less cores with more performance per core?*
A. We hope to change that with more tech, so yes, multicore CPUs should be utilized.

*Q. @Rohrmann: Do you think more radical weather effects (like snow, or maybe even a simulation of seasons) will be possible in DayZ's future?*
A. Sadly, no.

*Q. @MShternberg: Is further expansion of the Chernarus map planned, or you're going to fill map with content in its current state?*
A. No expansion in that sense planned, we're still adding new locations/redesigning the old ones though.

*Q. @prophetAzekiel: Is it possible to add more to the map? Will boats exist? Will I be able to raise livestock at my camp?*
A. Most of this are design decision and dev time questions, but we hope to have some of that. Unfortunately, we might not have enough time by 1.0, so these features may be added later on.

*Q. @Derek5511: With the new tech, will it be possible to double the size of the map while maintaining performance? Any plans to do so?*
A. It might enable us to do that (likely), but no, we are not going to do so.

*Q. @prophetAzekiel: Will there be electricity? Will hacking always be a problem? Are animations with others (like shaking hands or high five) possible?*
A. Electricity: yes. Hackers: kinda. Animations: yes.

*Q. @Rhino_Rampy: Are you going to patch all glitch spots in DayZ?*
A. Yes, over time, but not all at once.

*Q. @TheGanitDayz: When will objects being thrown stop falling through the ground?*
A. Grenades should stop doing that in 0.56

*Q. @MrRealProGaming: Would it not be better adding the new render now and fixing bugs around that than fixing bugs and then adding new renderer?*
A. No.

*Q. @blue_collarhero: Will the new renderer allow walking speed uphill to be increased?*
A. There is no correlation between those two things. Slower speed is intentional as well.

*Q. @shivyboii: Will we see an immediate performance increase when the render is released*
A. Yes and no, depends on various factors. In general, new occlusion system and the new renderer will smooth out the FPS and should help players get higher FPS.

*Q. @Poppadawg2: Will the new engine give us 60 FPS whilst the game is in alpha, beta or release?*
A. Cannot be sure. By the time we hit 1.0 we want to have smooth fps. I do hope it's gonna happen sooner (in a 4-6 months time frame maybe?).

*Q. @Zirciu: Any chance new render will hit stable with 56?*
A. Not really.



*Inventory & User Interface, Inventory Matrix (and everything related) Q&A*
*Q. @Tricskt3rz: Will the new inventory system be in 0.56 patch? Will the inventory issues (not being able to pick up some loot) be fixed with the new inventory matrix?*
A. The new inventory interface will not be in the 0.56, but the new inventory matrix tech will be there. Not being able to pick up loot is a different problem, but some of it will be fixed.

*Q. @coffeesmoke: Will there be an in-game menu where players would be able to see latest Important Announcements/Status Reports/Changelogs?*
A. Yes.

*Q. @PoperzenPete: When will it be possible to store things in crates or something like that? Thanks.*
A.  It' possible already (using tents, backpacks or protector cases), but world containers will be possible only with new inventory matrix tech.

*Q. @Kawaiino34: What about V3S repairs? (batteries, wheel...) And a new UI for the inventory?*
A. V3S: It's planned for Q2, requires the new inventory matrix. New iventory UI also requires the new inventory matrix.

*Q. @HarryConDog: Will there still be a server query when using the hotbar with the new inventory implementation?*
A. Yes and no. It will be smooth soon.

*Q. @BeavProductions: Will we ever be able to see items in vicinity without pressing tab?*
A. No plans for that yet.

*Q. @ZMBLACK: Any way to ID players planned in the far/near future? (nametag on close distance when looking at face or similar)?*
A. That is a design decision, not a tech issue.



*Zombies, Animals and AI Q&A*
*Q. @AnitaSarawak: How close are we to seeing fixed sound (i.e. silent zombies, gun shots, etc.)? Will the ambient noises also be removed/redone?*
A. 0.56 should fix the silent zombies, gunshots are fixed already, yes for altering the ambient noises (no details on that though).

*Q. @dominimkd1: Will zombies react on ingame voice? If so do they differentiate between whisper and scream?*
A. We want something like that to work, yes.

*Q. @JakeHilk: Will there be a fix for one hit kills by infected in 0.56?*
A. No. It requires a refactor of damage system and implementation of the new player character tech - so that said, it is a long term change.

*Q. @m_bonus86: Is the issue with zombies hitting from distance or other floors a server or a navmesh issue?*
A. It's even more complex, its part the animation system problem, part the navmesh navigation problem, part physics and part performance.

*Q. @m_bonus86: When will bugs like zombies hitting you without animation, holding landmines, traps, crossbows etc. animations be fixed?*
A. No ETA, still requires a lot of tech to be replaced.

*Q. @Igorzilla: How many zombies/animals will be on server (in beta)?*
A.  We are going to balance numbers based on the tech we manage to bring in, now it's around 1,000 animals/zombies. If we're able to get better performance, maybe 2,000+

*Q. @DayZLab: Where is the bear from the files of the game? You have decided not to add it?*
A. Predator AI has not been finished yet.

*Q. @ChernarusExport: Could you explain what is the "Group AI" I have heard about some time ago? What will it do, behavior & gameplay effects?*
A. Cooperation of AI controlled entities and their decision making based on other world entities.

*Q. @TheRealJakczoo: Will there be sort of like AI in the game? Like AI bandits at skallisty with say blaze rifles, not too advanced weaponry?*
A. No.



*Servers, Server Tech and Desync Q&A*
*Q. @superDonkey: How far away are bigger servers than the ~50 player servers that are available at the moment?*
A. We might get to 75 player soon-ish, but it's a design choice. We don't want cluttered servers.

*Q. @Driller12356: People want interaction, PvP - otherwise, even 75 is not enough for a map that size. Cluttered? SERIOUSLY? I always thought at least 100 players per server would be the goal.*
A. Yes, I am serious. As for 100 players - technology wise, yes, that is the goal. We are not sure what the final number will be though, it could be 150, it could be 75.

*Q. @TGEgamersUK: Will there be player stats/leaderboards of how long player has lived, kills and deaths?*
A. Yes, all of that.

*Q. @hana_tomas: How long before the player stats are implemented?*
A. About 2-3 months.

*Q. @AvallancheGamer: I would like to know more about desync and input lag. Sometimes I can see my bullets hit the wall almost one second after shoot.*
A. I`ll cover that in forums, it's a rather complex issue.

*Q. @Muffinat0r: Is there any way you can quantify how good the server performance will be at 1.0? Smooth as butter?*
A. No really, sorry. Unfortunately, that is a rather complex matter, but obviously, we aim to have a smooth experience for players.

*Q. @SpinGee: Do you really think it's manageable to get smooth/fluid (no desync) gameplay with 50+ players and lots of zombies?*
A. Yes, we do.

*Q. @damon1337: Let's be realistic, do you think that this terrible desync will disappear in future? I think your game engine makes it impossible.*
A. It's indeed possible, anybody saying otherwise is probably an #armchairdeveloper

*Q. @HarryConDog: Will there still be a server query when using the hotbar with the new inventory implementation?*
A. Yes and no. It will be smooth soon.

*Q. @hrynielTV: Do you have plans to dump the current anti cheat, and get a more effective one?*
A. No, it works as it should.

*Q. @Wooloo_Mooloo: Will there be some special server modes and admin tools (i.e. Survival Games Mode + spectating) after release?*
A. Not decided yet.

*Q. @TheKaindl_AT: Will there ever be an Admin tool like infistar before 1.0 for admins (teleporting, spawning, god mode)?*
A. No.

*Q. @CedricLion: Any timeline regarding adding server settings/more indepth tools for admins and server owners?*
A. No ETA, game first, servers second.

*Q. @tamaster44: After 1.0 hits, will there be a release of server/hive files to the public? If not, will server prices go down?*
A. Server prices are expected to go down, as server performance improves. No statement on the first question yet.

*Q. @M1NDR: Any word of more server providers being able to offer services for master shards?*
A. Not yet.

*Q. @SoDoBeni: Will we get rid of server restarts at some point? Or at least higher restart intervals, e.g. 12h/24h?*
A. We hope to get to 12/24 before 1.0

*Q. @aedricLion: In future updates, waiting list for the full servers is planned?*
A. Yes.



*Weapons, Vehicles and Helicopters Q&A*
*Q. @jimmybobjoe11: When is SVD going to be added?*
A. It's done internally, probably aiming for a 0.56 release.

*Q. @ATLATRON: Is the winchester model 70 being implemented in 0.56?*
A. Yes.

*Q. @PhillyvanZand: Any plans on adding anti-material-rifles like a KSVK?*
A. No.

*Q. @Kawaiino34: What about V3S repairs? (batteries, wheel...) And a new UI for the inventory?*
A. V3S: It's planned for Q2, requires the new inventory matrix. New inventory UI also requires the new inventory matrix.

*Q. @siderius0: Any idea of when we can expect to see another vehicle added, or more vehicle aspects?*
A. 0.57 Stable Branch update or later. I will not disclose the type of the vehicle, don't want to spoil all the fun.

*Q. @AppleNutOfficia: Any chance there'll be motorbikes and bicycles in DayZ one day?*
A. Not sure. If yes, than don't expect them anytime soon.

*Q. @TheKaindl_AT: What's up with helicopters? Will we see them before end of 2015?*
A. Highly likely

*Q. @Werneq: The experience of a passenger in a truck is very annoying. Are there plans to fix it?*
A. Yes.

*Q. @DJoul2154: When it will be possible to stock items in vehicle?*
A. When inventories are implemented on vehicles, which is happening after the new inventory matrix for entities is in.

*Q. @Kawaiino34: Will the Ikarus Bus be drivable?*
A. Yes, it will be drivable.

*Q. @ManiacMike69: When can we start fixing up vehicles with parts? eg. Wheels, Spark plugs... Been awhile since V3S has been put in.*
A. Soon-ish, in 1 or 2 months probably.

*Q. @yvngdoodlebob: When will we see firing guns out of vehicles?*
A. Late into development.



*Player Character, Animations & Controls Q&A*
*Q. @Caemyr: Any chance for Player character to grow beard, the longer one lives, the bigger the beard?*
A. Maybe.

*Q. @vantezz: Will there be a detailed character customization?*
A. Not really.

*Q. @yvngdoodlebob: How about that limping animation from a year ago? For the bear trap, or any broken leg.*
A. Only with the new player character tech (player character being ported to new animation system/physics/controller).

*Q. @SoDoBeni: Will we be able to trade items directly from player to player instead of dropping the item to the ground?*
A. Yes, after new player character tech is implemented (porting character to new physics, new animations system, controller).

*Q. @TheHostileLlama: When do you think the first iteration of the character falling/landing animations will be implemented?*
A. About 3 - 5 months from now maybe?

*Q. @_bonus86: Are you planning to add simple idle animation to the game like in menu or in ArmaA 3 for example wiping the head or gun check?*
A. Yes, ETA 3-5 months at least, requires player character to be ported to new physics, animation system and controller.

*Q. @DayZPlay1: What exactly is a new "player character"?*
A. Implementation of new physics, controller, and animation system on player character.

*Q. @NikARHS1914: Movement animations and physics: are we going to see major improvements in these areas, maybe physics based movement?*
A. New player character system is being developed for a better part of the last 2 months, so yes, there will be improvements.

*Q. @Doomeyz_: Are you eventually going to remove animation for finding rocks / apples and make a more realistic / fun way to do it?*
A. No plans yet.

*Q. @MiamiDfann: Will DayZ have full controller support?*
A. Yes, certainly, no date on that yet though.

*Q. @HarryConDog: Will the new player controller change running uphill?*
A. It will help with how it visually looks but the slowdown will stay (although it will have stages).

*Q. @TheC1aw: Is the new 3pp camera still planned?*
A. Yes.

*Q. @blue_collarhero: Will the new renderer allow walking speed uphill to be increased?*
A. There is no correlation between those two things. Slower speed is intentional.

*Q. @prophetAzekiel: Will there be electricity? Will hacking always be a problem? Are animations with others (like shaking hands or high five) possible?*
A. Electricity: yes. Hackers: kinda. Animations: yes.



*Sounds Q&A*
*Q. @AnitaSarawak: How close are we to seeing fixed sound (i.e. silent zombies, gun shots, etc.)? Will the ambient noises also be removed/redone?*
A. 0.56 should fix the silent zombies, gunshots are fixed already, yes for altering the ambient noises (no details on that though).

*Q. @DayZ_TV: What about the new sound system? Will it enable acoustic sounds based on places/buildings (resonance, reverb)? Also: Megaphone?*
A. Yes megaphone is happening, we do hope to get those effects in as well.

*Q. @dominimkd1: Will zombies react on ingame voice? If so do they differentiate between whisper and scream?*
A. We want something like that to work, yes.



*Random Q&A*
*Q. @elfandangle: Is there a plan for a change in medical mechanics? i.e. surgical tools, preventive medicines and adjustments on current healing.*
A. Yes.

*Q. @TrueAmb_Erupza: Will we see an implementation of the old Bandit/Hero system, with stats effected by the play style such as zombie kills etc?*
A. This is a design question.

*Q. @Mantrunks: Is steam workshop integration only going to be looked at AFTER 1.0?*
A. Before 1.0

*Q. @DayzRussia: Will we be able to fake death and imitate zombie walk?*
A. Fake death was talked about a lot, we will see about that.

*Q. @JackTurvey: Why is your game dying?*
A. It's not. Everyone's playing GTA V at the moment and DayZ is not even released (out of Early Access) yet. It's a game under development - and the player base will fluctuate.

*Q. @TheMightySwordy: Do you think DayZ Standalone should be used for Survivor Games as it doesn't come across as stable enough at the moment?*
A. It's a community event that is fun, so yes.

*Q. @MiamiDfann: Will DayZ have full controller support?*
A. Yes, certainly, no date on that yet though.

*Q. @Baranock: Why did it stop raining in DayZ?*
A. It's a bug.

*Q. @YesteR_DayZ: What about food recipes & packing cooked meals in jars?*
A. Maybe, but nothing around the corner.

*Q. @GonzoPoet1001: What feature are you most excited about that will come out in the next 6 months or so?*
A. Statistics.

*Q. @Nextgen_king: Could there be an option to be a zombie?*
A. No.

*Q. @TheRealJakczoo: Will there be sort of like AI in the game? Like AI bandits at skallisty with say blaze rifles, not too advanced weaponry?*
A. No.


*Quelle*


----------



## Redsupp (22. April 2015)

Hier nochmal aus deutsch (von germandayz.de Autor: Saibot)



> Lets play a little tech Q&A , you ask a question on this thread, it gets answered.
> — Eugen Harton (@eugenharton) April 20, 2015
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zybba (23. April 2015)

Status Report - 22 Apr 15


Spoiler



Greetings Survivors,

As expected, work continues on 0.56 stable branch release. This release as mentioned prior will hit in the early weeks of May rather than the standard end-of-the-month update for April. This is mostly due to bugfixing that needs to occur related to the inventory refactorization in order to get the build to a state that can be used by the Early Access audience.  As well, the gameplay programming team are resolving the bugs discovered in the loot spawning system several weeks after the 0.55 stable date.

Given that most of the core work these last few weeks has been on such major systems as the inventory, and central loot economy - I thought I would take the opportunity to discuss a few points people have requested hearing information about. First off, I feel the need to reiterate on Early Access, development builds, and what to expect.

A few status reports ago I mentioned the fact that as we move forward through the development of DayZ, people *will* see more things break, more bugs, and so on. Part of getting access to DayZ as early as we've allowed via the Early Access program means that you're seeing the real ups and downs of game development. I've seen people over the last few months on forums, twitter, and so on mention the back and forth stability of builds as if this is an anomaly - an oddity in software or game development.



Early Access is as the fictional character James Kirk once referred to the USS Excelsior - "The Great Experiment". DayZ approached this at its truest form, 3 months into our principle development - and as said development has continued, the scope has expanded to include the development of the next game engine from Bohemia Interactive, Enfusion. It should go without saying, that the development of any large scope video game takes years. A multiplayer only title, that also aims to fully support Steam Workshop modding is no short order. Developing said title, the game engine powering it, and maintaining a steady monthly cadence of updates to the consumer is no short order.

So I ask you, the Early Access user - when you encounter a bug that frustrates you - make sure it is listed in the feedback tracker, make sure you read the Status Reports (although, it seems that if you are reading this you've already completed this step), engage with the development team on the DayZ forums. I've found that when it comes to the Early Access program and your experience with it, we'll all get out of it - what we put into it.

Moving past that, many people have asked about the audio side of the Enfusion engine. Obviously fairly early on into the Early Access program, we realized that the existing audio technology interited from the RV engine wasn't going to suit the needs of the project. Problematic (and annoying) audio bugs began to reveal themselves, and resolving those within the legacy technology clearly demonstrated it would be time lost. Thus, work began on a new audio module to be paired with the in-development Enfusion engine. As with any core engine work, this is not a short form task. Obviously the goal for initial deployment is feature parity with the legacy audio technology, it is my personal hope that once this is achieved - we can look to expand the options for enhancing the audio experience in Chernarus, as I firmly believe audio in DayZ is just as critical as any core technology and part of the immersion into the world.



My personal holy grail throughout the development of DayZ has, and will remain the server side performance. Much of what folks attribute to "lag" or "desync" can be traced back to poor server side performance. 85% of which comes from the performance heavy usage of SQF engine script for many gameplay systems. Mentioned in prior status reports, EnScript (the name for Enfusion's engine scripting language) is leaps and bounds ahead of the legacy SQF in terms of performance. This, the portion of the performance budget currently consumed by SQF usage is the largest roadblock between 50 player servers, and 100+ player servers. Moving the title completely away from legacy engine scripting tech, and onto the new engine scripting language for Enfusion is by no means a small task, and will be an ongoing goal for the team (and in my opinion 100% required for DayZ to reach 1.0)



Last on my list for this week is some comments I wanted to make in regards to play styles, difficulty, and exactly how to play DayZ. 
Obviously, as DayZ is an open world sandbox title, nearly anything is technically possible (in regards to play styles). As the initial deployment of the new infected A.I., as well as the central economy ramped up the difficulty within Chernarus, there were people vocalizing how they disliked how difficult DayZ was becoming. Now, obviously I've spoken on this before - but I feel the need to reiterate, and clarify a few things.

Surviving in Chernarus is intended to be difficult. I want you to value each bullet, I want discovering a roaming boar in the forest to be a stroke of good luck. However, this does not mean the play styles of "Coastal Chaos" or "Squad play" and so on are not viable playstyles.



You can, and should be able to play DayZ however you want. Be warned however, every choice - every play style should, and will have its own cost. You can choose to spend your time in Elektro, fighting over sniper hill, or pitting your squad against a rival group up at the Northwest Airfield each have their own requirements to maintain, and overall costs (be it in time, health, resources, or life duration). 

Lastly, as the text below calls out - Standup notes are not a change log, they are a list of the things the teams have been working on this week, to give you all transparency into the current task priorities. So try not to get upset if you see a task thats being worked on not be in the latest stable branch update, and so on.
See you guys up north,
_- Brian Hicks / Lead Producer_

_Header image credit: [TDay]Spalte_

Its been a while since I've written so I thought I'd give you a short update. From my perspective, the pace of art creation has really picked up in recent weeks and below is a brief overview of some highlights:

*Vehicles*
We're working on 3 vehicles currently but I want to set expectations since renders have already been publicly shown for two of them - the extreme level of detail we are placing into the vehicles means they will each take a very significant amount of time to finish. I'm talking a couple months each - and that’s before the animators even touch it. Just because we've posted a render of the high poly exterior, doesn’t mean their release is imminent. Its a studio first that we're modeling not only a high detail interior instrument panel, but also an engine bay which players will have to interact with. We hope you'll agree the added time is worth it in the end.

*Characters*
We've finished 3 new zombie models recently and we hope to get those into Chernarus and scaring the pants off of you by our next stable release. Work continues on even more zombie types - including new female versions, to add more visual variety to the game. Gaspo, the very talented artist who works on zombie bodies and character heads will soon be finishing up with the new female zombie templates and will move back to creating character heads for greater variety. New character clothing is also in progress with a new hunting uniform being added, medical scrubs, and a MARPAT uniform as a nod to the DayZ/ArmA2 lore is in progress. 

*Weapons*
We've finished or have WIP a fairly large number of new weapons or weapon attachments recently. Some may have seen pictures of the Mauser C96 Red 9, Winchester 70, VSS, SVD, IZH18 and UMP45 added to the DayZ Trello but not all of them will be immediately added to the game - some of them still need animations and sounds to be made and we also would like to wait until our loot spawning/central economy system is working as intended before we add the venerable SVD. Also new is an optic for the AK platform called the Kashtan C-1, which is something like an ACOG for AK side-mounts. Last but not least, we have made a hunting scope which will be able to be used on a greater number of rifles than just the Mosin - and speaking of which, the days of "slap the LRS on a Mosin" are numbered.

*Environment*
We have finished a new school building and have populated it with some school-related items in the classrooms. The map team will be able to begin placing them in Cherno soon, after their current tasks, which we hope will serve both as an interesting new location to explore, but also as a landmark for orienteering. We've also created a new Village store, some roadblock objects which might have been placed on major roadways during an evacuation, and we're continuing work on new building interiors. 

_- Chris Torchia / Assoc. Art Director_

Standup Notes for the week of 22 Apr 15
_(Note: *Standup notes are not a change log* - they are a quick high level look at tasks the teams worked on throughout this week)_
Art:


GAZ Volga
Ikarus 260
Lada Niva
LRS / Scope Attachment
New Zombie Models
MARPAT
Roadblock Objects
Design:


Central Economy
Firearms Recoil
Tripwire Traps
Firearms Noise (AI Related)
Drying Food
Cooking via Stick
Fall Damage mitigation
Skeleton Damage bugfixing
EnScript/SQF Profiling
Object Placement
Player / Infected Stamina
SVD Configuration
Programming:


Inventory refactorization
Dynamic Events
Vehicle Transmission bugfixing
Vehicle wheels simulation improvements
Adv. Loot Distro Bugfixing
Player Statistics
Grenades refactorization
Persistence Bugfixing
Advanced Loot Distro bugfixing
Character Controller
Login Que Design
New Damage Sys.
Crash Fixes
Animation:


Mauser Red 9 Anims
Ladder Anim Redesign
Infected crawling state animations
Gesture Implementation on new Anim Sys
Rifle Aiming implementation on new Anim Sys





Quelle


Interessant finde ich die geplante Minderung des Fallschadens + kein Long Range Scope auf Mosin.
Leider zockt von meinen Leuten keiner mehr. Daher hab ich es länger nicht angerührt.
Alleine bin ich oft zu angespannt... Ist halt ein hartes Game. ^^


----------



## Redsupp (23. April 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Status Report - 22 Apr 15
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Ich finds alleine ehrlich gesagt einfach nur stinklangweilig 
Von meinen Leuten zocken allerdings auch nur noch die wenigsten, daher ich auch.


----------



## Zybba (23. April 2015)

Ich hab da immer ein starkes Gefühl der Unsicherheit.
Hab ich in der Gruppe nicht so, auch wenns Quatsch ist.


----------



## Zybba (24. April 2015)

NEW HUD CONCEPT HYPE!

Textform:


Spoiler



Greetings!
 Since there's been lately some discussion about the HUD and limits of  notification system I thought, I'd share something I've been working on  lately. Even though I like the atmosphere the endless stream of  messages creates and find it super effective in informing about results  of my basic interactions with the world, I always find it to be not much  suitable for delivering information about internal proceses of my  character. After some time reading the messages gets tiring and in the  end you avoid looking in that part of screen completely.

 The basic system of icon in mod always seemed like the better option,  it just needed few tweaks. Part of the reason why the icons was  initialy abandoned was the fact, that in reality you never now how much percent of thirst you have. You  can tell you are thirsty right now, or that you are gonna be in future  if you continue sprinting, but that's it. Similarly you can easily tell  that you are loosing blood, but you don't know how many liters of it are  currently in your veins. That is somethig Peter finds extremely  important.

 What seems to be good solution is instead of showing current level of  stat, just showing the tendency stat has. Simply said - whether it  raises, depletes or don't change. Such solution don't push player in  endless quest for filling up progress bars (beacuase there are none),  but gives immediate feedback to actions player take.

 As the game grows and systems are becoming much more complex  interconnected and dependand on multiple variables, the nescessity to  give such simple feedback seems obvious. By giving players this feedback  you are making them able to understand how game systems works without  leaving the game, just by observing few icons after taking the action.

 Being sure what effect my actions have is twice as important in case  of playing game in alpha stage where you could not be sure wheter thing  doesn't work becuase of design, bug or simply not being implemented yet.


 What I will show below is my concept for such HUD. It's result of  discussion with Peter and Brian and Mark. It's nothing finalized and I  can even say that's something we are going to implement. It's something  we're evaluating now and I am pretty curious what you'll think about it:



http://i59.tinypic.com/2nu0v2w.png



 So how would HUD look like most of the time:


http://i62.tinypic.com/li3y0.png



 As you can see I am taking extremely minimalistic approach. Any  information that is not important in current situation simply fades out


Könnte jemand von euch so nett sein und die beiden Bilder in dem verlinkten Post für mich hier ins Forum zu setzen? :)
An meinem aktuellen System werden die mir dort nicht angezeigt. Tinypic ist wohl tabu.


----------



## lol2k (24. April 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Könnte jemand von euch so nett sein und die beiden Bilder in dem verlinkten Post für mich hier ins Forum zu setzen?



Here we go




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zybba (24. April 2015)

Danke dir, lol2k!
Hat sich gerade zeitlich überschnitten. Am privaten Rechner kann ich mir die Bilder anschauen.

Was hälst du von dem HUD?
Ich finds eigentlich ganz cool. Allerdings kann ich auch die vielen Beschwerden im DayZ Forum verstehen.
Die User wollen dann halt lieber akustische/optische Signale anstatt Status Icons.
Im Grunde kann ich aber wohl ganz gut mit jeglicher Variante leben. ^^
Einer der Entwickler hat schon geschrieben, dass die alten Icons im Inventar eh bestehen bleiben werden.
Toll finde ich auf jeden Fall, dass man das HUD komplett ausblenden können soll!


----------



## lol2k (24. April 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Was hälst du von dem HUD?



Rocket hat dazu damals schon Stellung bezogen. Auch er wünschte sich, dass alle zusätzlichen Infos vom Monitor der Spieler verschwinden. Allerdings können nicht alle menschlichen Sinne akzeptabel im Spiel dargestellt werden - daher müssen die Entwickler zwangläufig auf Icons zurückgreifen. 
Was uns wieder zu den Anfängen DayZs führt- schon damals gab es diese Symbole und sie erleichtern das Spielen doch sehr. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zybba (24. April 2015)

Ich habe die Mod nie gespielt, daher fehlt mir der Vergleich. Einfach mal schauen, was die Zukunft bringt.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (25. April 2015)

Hallo,

hat jemand Lust mit mir ein bisschen durch die Wildnis zu ziehen und mir die neuen Spielfeatures zu erklären? Habe seit etwas einem dreiviertel Jahr nicht mehr gespielt.


----------



## Helljumper94 (25. April 2015)

Ich hätte mal wieder bock auf das Game! 
Wenn man das HUD ausblenden kann ist doch alles gut?!


----------



## MfDoom (25. April 2015)

Mir gefällt es.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (25. April 2015)

Ist es momentan normal, dass es so gut wie kein Loot gibt?


----------



## lol2k (25. April 2015)

Helljumper94 schrieb:


> Wenn man das HUD ausblenden kann ist doch alles gut?!



Diese Funktion ist in der aktuellen Version allerdings noch nicht implementiert!




Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Ist es momentan normal, dass es so gut wie kein Loot gibt?



Kurzfassung: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (25. April 2015)

Na klasse. Da haben sich die 9 Monate aber richtig gelohnt.  Wo findet man diesen LKW? KoS scheint auch Standard geworden zu sein.


----------



## Zybba (25. April 2015)

Eigentlich nicht. Das sollte behoben sein, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## lol2k (26. April 2015)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Na klasse. Da haben sich die 9 Monate aber richtig gelohnt.  Wo findet man diesen LKW? KoS scheint auch Standard geworden zu sein.



Spiele seit dem letzten Patch nicht mehr. Erstmal abwarten was die Devs aus der neuen Zombie KI und dem Loot System machen - letzteres war ja zwischenzeitlich völlig 'broken'.
Die grauen Symbole auf der Map sind mögliche Fahrzeugspawns: DayZ Standalone Chernarus+ Map - DayZDB


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (26. April 2015)

Ich hoffe, die bekommen das wieder hin. Alpha hin oder her - lange Zeit implementierte Spielelemente so zu verhunzen ist nicht gerade feierlich.


----------



## shadie (28. April 2015)

Das Lootsystem ist....seltsam.

Auf manchen Servern findet man selbst in den "heißen Zonen" nichts.

Dann gibt es server auf denen man auf dem großen Airfield nichts findet, geht man dann aber südlich in das Militär Lager liegt auf einmal ALLES VOLL, sodass man sogar über die Massen an Rucksäcken drüber steigen muss.

Da liegen in einer Barracke teilweise 5 AK101 usw.

Ist es eigentlich schon bestätigt, dass sich das Lootsystem nach dieser karte mit den Lootzonen richtet?


----------



## lol2k (28. April 2015)

shadie schrieb:


> Das Lootsystem ist....seltsam.
> [...]
> Ist es eigentlich schon bestätigt, dass sich das Lootsystem nach dieser karte mit den Lootzonen richtet?



Die Karte ist in erster Linie eine humorvolle Interpretation eines Spielers zur aktuellen Loot/Spawn-Situation. Natürlich dürfte dem nicht so sein, aber das System ist seit dem 0.55 Patch einfach "kaputt". 
Ich habe die DayZ Standalone lange Zeit sehr ausgiebig gespielt (laut meinen Screenshots in Steam inbesondere zwischen Version 0.45 und 0.55) und dabei einige schwerwiegende Bugs in Kauf genommen und gemeldet. 
Wie *Pseudoephedrin* bereits geschrieben hat - hier wurden zwei wichtige Stellschrauben (Zombie KI & Loot-/Spawn-Mechanik) zugleich verändert. Für meinen Geschmack eine ungünstige Situation: Erstarkte Zombies in Verbindung mit wenig/gar kein Loot. 
Ich werde abwarten was der Patch 0.56 Anfang Mai so mit sich bringt. Bis dahin ist bei mir erstmal Sendepause bzgl. DayZ.


----------



## shadie (29. April 2015)

Naja spielen kann man es schon, es rennt halt nur jeder Depp mit ner AK rum sobald er im Camp war.

Und der Start ist auch nicht sooo übel.

-Äpfel sammeln
-Wasser trinken
-Rucksack bauen
-Bogen bauen
-jagen gehen und Kochen.

So kommt man eigentlich sehr gut um die Runden.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. April 2015)

Was mir aufgefallen ist, dass Gemüse & Obst nicht angezeigt werden. Sobald man aber mit Tabulator drüber läuft, wird ein graues Feld ohne Textur angezeigt. 

Aber ansonsten geht das Spiel wieder in den Winterschlaf.


----------



## shadie (29. April 2015)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Was mir aufgefallen ist, dass Gemüse & Obst nicht angezeigt werden. Sobald man aber mit Tabulator drüber läuft, wird ein graues Feld ohne Textur angezeigt.
> 
> Aber ansonsten geht das Spiel wieder in den Winterschlaf.


Jop und wenn man es lootet wird es auf einmal im Inventar angezeigt 

Ganz seltsam


----------



## Zybba (29. April 2015)

Mir gehts wie den meisten von euch.
Habe das Game auch erst mal zur Seite gelegt. Die neuen Zombies waren mir einfach zu krass. Nicht im Bezug auf Schaden sondern auf Unberechenbarkeit.
Ich verfolge aber weiter die DayZ Foren und poste hier. Wenn ein mir passender Patch erscheint, bin ich wieder am Start.


----------



## shadie (29. April 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Mir gehts wie den meisten von euch.
> Habe das Game auch erst mal zur Seite gelegt. Die neuen Zombies waren mir einfach zu krass. Nicht im Bezug auf Schaden sondern auf Unberechenbarkeit.
> Ich verfolge aber weiter die DayZ Foren und poste hier. Wenn ein mir passender Patch erscheint, bin ich wieder am Start.



Gibt ja aktuell genügend andere Zeitfresse 

GTA PC, DAI, Witcher 

Bis in ein par Wochen, ich bin auch erst mal raus


----------



## Redsupp (29. April 2015)

Dito.


----------



## Zybba (30. April 2015)

*Status Report - 29 Apr 15*

Textform:


Spoiler



Greetings Survivors,

As expected, work continues towards securing a 0.56 build for  experimental branch. With the core remaining tasks being focused on  closing major bugs with the systems changes core to 0.56 the design,  art, and environment teams have also had time to slip some fun and  interesting content into the update. 

Coming up next week we're looking at the audio team taking a trip out to  capture new sounds for our list of 1.0 land vehicles, and this week  Andrej our Audio Designer continues work on the new infected sound  effects. As well on the audio front, as we move forward with 2015 -  we're looking again at how we approach the volume and impact of gun shot  sounds. Our aim and intent by 1.0 is for the audio side of discharging a  fire arm to be a psuedo traumatic event. Gun shots should be -loud-,  and your concern prior and post firing off a shot ideally would be  "Who/What might have heard me?". This will be an ongoing task, but one  I'm excited to see evolve.


With 0.56 comes some changes to how long range optics are mounted on our  hunting rifles, Assoc. Art Director Chris Torchia posted several  renders and screenshots of the current status as well as went into brief  detail about what we're looking at. With the original long range optic  being phased out in favor of a new 12x hunting optic, with proper  mounting to attach to the Winchester M70, Blaze 95, CR 527, and Sporter  22. Moving forward, the Mosin Nagant will support the PU scope only  (within the basic attachments).


Our Environment Lead, Senchi has been working on several changes to  Chernarus + for 0.57 and on - but looking at 0.56 we'll be seeing the  new Village Potraviny (Store) placed across the map, as well as a  refactoring of some of the key police station locations along the  coastal regions. In addition, time allowing - we will see some small  changes to the iconic Stary Sobor barn location as well.


Not too much to report this week as again, the team is focused primarily  on prepping 0.56 for the Experimental (Unstable) Branch and later on  the Stable (Main) Branch update. 
Stay safe out there folks
_- Brian Hicks / Lead Producer_

With april coming to a close, we are both happy as well as grateful to  see that we received a really nice amount of bugs from you guys. On the  Feedback Tracker we can see that Darcion did very nice in terms of  filing plenty of bugs, however, quite a bit of those were duplicates, so  for this month we'll go with Zyryanoff as the bug hunter for april.

Other than that, it was a good effort Darcion, and we appreciate it!

While Zyryanoff did not necessarily submit the largest amount of bugs to  the team, we did receive a good handful of nice bugs that we could add  to our database.
Going forwards, we hope that you guys will keep helping us out with  testing DayZ as development progresses. As mentioned, players that  submit bugs from DayZ will get the chance of appearing in the Special  Thanks section of the credits once DayZ goes into full release.

Remember, that all bugs can be filed on the Feedback Tracker and while  doing so, please remember to perform a search before filing your bugs so  as to avoid duplicate tickets. Thanks again everyone!
_- SMoss / Community Manager_

*Standup Notes for the week of 29 Apr 15*
_(Note: *Standup notes are not a change log* - they are a quick high level look at tasks the teams worked on throughout this week)_

*Programming:*



Inventory refactorization 
Dynamic Events 
Vehicle Transmission bugfixing 
Vehicle wheels simulation improvements 
Adv. Loot Distro Bugfixing 
Player Statistics 
Character Controller 
3rd Person Camera 
Network Desync 
New Damage Sys. 
Crash Fixes 
*Animation:*


Mauser Red 9 Anims 
Ladder Animations 
Infected crawling state animations 
Gesture Implementation on new Anim Sys 
4X4 Hatchback Animations 



Der Teil mit den Bug Reports hat mir gut gefallen. Ja, das Spiel hat Unmengen an Bugs. Ich muss allerdings sagen, dass ich noch keinen Early Access Titel gesehen habe, bei dem man Bugs so gut dokumentieren/nachlesen kann.
Falls sie dann bis zum offiziellen Release auch so gewissenhaft ausgemerzt würden, wäre das ein Traum!


----------



## Gast1668381003 (5. Mai 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> So how would HUD look like most of the time: http://i62.tinypic.com/li3y0.png



Warum wurde so ein HUD nicht schon viel eher zumindest _testweise_ in die Standalone integriert ?

Die Entwickler sollten sich mal dringend was einfallen lassen, ansonsten werden sich _noch_ mehr Spieler (zu recht) abwenden. Die Anzahl an aktiven Spielern hat sich innerhalb ziemlich kurzer Zeit halbiert. 

Selbst die Hardcore-"_ist doch immer noch ein Early-Access-Titel_"-Beschwichtiger müssten mit ihrer Toleranz inzwischen am Ende sein...


----------



## shadie (5. Mai 2015)

Nightlight schrieb:


> Warum wurde so ein HUD nicht schon viel eher zumindest _testweise_ in die Standalone integriert ?
> 
> Die Entwickler sollten sich mal dringend was einfallen lassen, ansonsten werden sich _noch_ mehr Spieler (zu recht) abwenden. Die Anzahl an aktiven Spielern hat sich innerhalb ziemlich kurzer Zeit halbiert.
> 
> Selbst die Hardcore-"_ist doch immer noch ein Early-Access-Titel_"-Beschwichtiger müssten mit ihrer Toleranz inzwischen am Ende sein...



Die meisten Spieler pausieren aktuell weil das Lootsystem zerstört wurde.

Das hat nix mit fehlenden HUD´s zu tun, den Kram braucht man eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Zybba (6. Mai 2015)

Nightlight schrieb:


> Selbst die Hardcore-"_ist doch immer noch ein Early-Access-Titel_"-Beschwichtiger müssten mit ihrer Toleranz inzwischen am Ende sein...


Bei mir ist sie noch vorhanden. ^^
Eher sogar gestiegen, da sich der Informationsaustausch meiner Meinung nach deutlich gebessert hat.
Die Entwickler können mittlerweile halt auch mehr zeigen/berichten.



shadie schrieb:


> Das hat nix mit fehlenden HUD´s zu tun, den Kram braucht man eigentlich nicht.


Ich sehe das auch so. Ein neues HUD wäre zwar nett, aber das alte zeigt doch fast die gleichen Infos. Eben nur anders verpackt...
Hardcorefans gefällt die alte Variante oft sogar besser.


----------



## Zybba (6. Mai 2015)

*Status Report - 06 May 15*

Textform:


Spoiler



Greetings Survivors,

We're rapidly approaching the experimental push of 0.56, and we've discussed over the last few weeks some of the things you can expect from this update to the Steam branch. I'd like to recap a few key points though, as we're close to this push:

- Rebalancing of Infected damage threshold
- Redistribution of existing infected spawns to high population areas
- Bugfixing on Per-Item-Quantity control (Central Economy)
- Bugfixing on Infected Alert SFX
- Bugfixing on Infected movement 
- Redesigned Inventory tech (engine side)
- New firearms / long range optics attachment
- Stary Sobor evacuation camp
- Bugfixes on various known duplication vulnerabilities

Tied with the 0.56 update to Stable branch, we'll see a hive wide reset (public/private) - including local storage data (player camps, vehicles)

Development is ongoing with the hive side economy control, in addition to future bug fixing development continues on the functional side, with the next major goal being region control over item spawn types. (removing the restriction of structure types only in certain areas of the map). Internally, the programming and design teams are working hard on analyzing server side performance, player position desync, and other critical issues affecting Early Access gameplay.
In some cases, resolutions to these issues are tied to the implementation of new technology to replace the legacy systems inherited from the start of the project - all of them however will be ongoing goals for the team over the coming months.

The bulk of the workload over the last month was centered around the refactorization of the inventory system. It became clear that the existing tech behind the inventory wasn't going to be able to meet the needs of the project, and carried with it its own vulnerabilities. The redesign stripped large amounts of the system, and redesigned specifically to meet the needs of DayZ and upcoming changes to DayZ's core technology. 

- Support for AI and Vehicle Inventory
- Removing limitation on "in hands" as a virtual slot (still occupying space in container)
- Dynamic changing of cargo capacity - eg: lowering when damaged, raising when repaired
- Manual item rotation
- Support for redesign of Inventory UI
- Support for EnScript (Enfusion Scripting Language)
- And much, much more..

Looking at the Central Economy side of the fence, tracking the metrics on loot spawning provides some interesting details:

- Chernarus + features 8,725 buildings (and wrecks combined)
- 1,742,796 potential item spawn points are spread across the entirety of Chernarus + (Not counting dynamic events)
- Of the 8,725 buildings/wrecks across Chernarus + 410 of them are greenhouses

With the 0.56 iteration of the central economy we gain finer control over item spawn locations, but we still have a ways to go. As each update gets pushed to steam, we'll see finer and finer control over item spawn locations and types, as well as supporting dynamic random spawns - that will ensure unique spawns of valued items across the map. Who knows, maybe someday you'll get really lucky and find an M4A1 in that barn over the hill? 

As you all dive into the experimental push of 0.56 (not yet live) please keep in mind that like many things in the development of DayZ, the new systems and tech are works in progress (much like DayZ itself) and are incomplete, and more than likely contain their fair share of issues. Please make sure to report any issues found on the official feedback tracker at feedback.dayzgame.com

See you out there,
- Biran Hicks / Lead Producer
(THIS ONE TIME)


*New AK Scope*


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich nehme an, das Ist für alle AK Varianten nutzbar. Sicher bin ich mir aber nicht.


----------



## mist3r89 (7. Mai 2015)

mir gefällt die idee, das beschädigte Container Slotplätze verlieren XD

Hab mich schon immer gefragt, wieso ein ruinierten Rucksack immer noch 30 items halten kann^^


----------



## Zybba (7. Mai 2015)

Ach, an einen Rucksack habe ich dabei gar nicht gedacht. Eher an sowas wie Fässer, diese World Container eben.

Dann sollte man den Rucksack aber auch mit Panzertape flicken können sollen.
Das erscheint mir realistisch.

Edit:
Oder nähen natürlich.


----------



## MfDoom (7. Mai 2015)

Das geht ja schon


----------



## shadie (7. Mai 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ach, an einen Rucksack habe ich dabei gar nicht gedacht. Eher an sowas wie Fässer, diese World Container eben.
> 
> Dann sollte man den Rucksack aber auch mit Panzertape flicken können sollen.
> Das erscheint mir realistisch.
> ...





Lustig wäre es wenn je nach Zustand, die Slots nicht einfach weg wären, sondern an bestimmten slots je nachdem wo die Beschädigung ist,
die Items raus fallen würden 

Wenn ich einen kaputten Rucksack daheim habe, kann ich den ja auch füllen wie ich will.
Ob alles drinnen bleibt steht dann wieder auf einem anderen Blatt. 


Was aber viel wichtiger wäre, wie schauts aktuell mit dem Lootsystem aus?
Spawnt immer noch der ganze geile Kram in der einen Militärbase unterhalb vom Airfield?

Oder wurde das schon gefixed und ich habs überlesen?


----------



## Zybba (7. Mai 2015)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Das geht ja schon


Echt?
Ich dachte immer Rucksäcke wären "unflickbar".
Mit Duct Tape oder dem Sewing Kit?



shadie schrieb:


> Lustig wäre es wenn je nach Zustand, die Slots nicht einfach weg wären, sondern an bestimmten slots je nachdem wo die Beschädigung ist,
> die Items raus fallen würden


Ich würde mich leicht aufregen, glaube ich... ^^
Aber im RL ja auch. 



shadie schrieb:


> Was aber viel wichtiger wäre, wie schauts aktuell mit dem Lootsystem aus?


Ich glaube das ist immer noch "komisch", bin aber nicht sicher. Erst mal warte ich auf Stable 0.56.


----------



## shadie (7. Mai 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Echt?
> Ich dachte immer Rucksäcke wären "unflickbar".
> Mit Duct Tape oder dem Sewing Kit?
> 
> ...



Gab es je eine Session bei dir in der du dich nicht über irgendwas aufgeregt hattest?

Also bei mir gabs glaube ich nicht eine einzige 

Ich schmeiße es heute mal wieder an.
Wenn der Lootbug immer noch da ist (sollte man schnell feststellen können, stehe an dem riesen Hügel hinter der Militärbase), logge ich wieder aus und lass es weiterhin bleiben.

Kann halt irgendwie nicht sein dass der ganze Militärloot an einem Fleck liegt  und da dann richtig!


----------



## MfDoom (7. Mai 2015)

Ich dachte mit dem Lederflickzeug gehts. Vl täusche ich mich da aber auch.


----------



## shadie (7. Mai 2015)

Mein letzter Stand war dass man Ruined Sachen nicht mehr flicken kann.
ging nur bis max badly damaged.

kann mich da aber auch täuschen.


----------



## MfDoom (7. Mai 2015)

Das stimmt. Das Flickzeug nutzt sich leider auch ziemlich schnell ab. Und zwar schneller wenn die Sachen vorher stark beschädigt waren.


----------



## shadie (7. Mai 2015)

Habt Ihr schon mal den selbst gebauten Schalldämpfer (PET-Flasche + Klebeband) auf der Mosin ausprobiert? 

1 maximal 2 Schüsse und das Ding ist im Sack 

Waren mal Jagen, ich lege an (mit Schalldämpfer) hau das Reh weg mit einem Schuss und sehe NICHTS mehr durch mein Scope weil sich die Flasche über die ganze Fläche verteilt hat 

Dafür hört man den Schuss GAR NICHT  bzw. die anderen Spieler.


ich weiß schon warum ich immer 4-6 Flaschen Wasser mit mir führe.

Die PET Flaschen können scheinbar auch mehr Wasser aufnehmen als die Feldflaschen.
Dachte früher immer es wäre anders herum.


----------



## cap82 (7. Mai 2015)

PET Flaschen -> 1000ml
Feldflasche -> 750ml.

Dieser Loot-Bug ist übrigens immer noch vorhanden. Allerdings nicht nur an der Vybor Militärbasis, sondern auch in Zelenogorsk oder in der Südlichen Miltärbasis.


----------



## shadie (7. Mai 2015)

Am Airfield jetzt auch noch.
Es lag alles voll.

Haben eben mal auf nem Privatserver neue Charraktere gemacht.
Haben versucht mit ner flaregun ne Kuh zu jagen, was soll ich sagen 
Die Flare hat der Kuh IM Arsch gesteckt, Sie ist damit sogar rum gerannt und hat geleuchtet , gestorben ist Sie aber leider nicht


----------



## Zybba (15. Mai 2015)

*Status Report - 14 May 15*
Textform:



Spoiler



Greetings Survivors,


This  status report came a bit later than usual as we wanted to include some  of the results and findings from this weeks experimental releases, as  well as shed a bit of light on the intent of said releases. As we tread  on into May, *we'll be rolling 0.56 into 0.57 development with the intent of a regularly scheduled end of month release*. Ramping up to this, you'll see frequent experimental branch updates and experiments ongoing on that branches servers.

As  internally we spent time investigating server side performance, as well  as the effect of various systems on production server performance we  discovered abnormally high performance cost related to infected AI. As  said performance should be lateral at a certain point, we've been  fluctuating configurations and builds on the experimental branch to  properly replicate the production environment and profile the exact  location and behaviour of the source of the performance drop.






On  the player side, we've made strong gains performance wise. We're seeing  a gain of 4x higher performance per average player count, and this is  instantly visible in gameplay. As the programming team moves ahead on  investigating infected costs on server side performance, we'll be  disabling infected spawning on stable branch servers (post-stable  update)to ensure the highest quality of gameplay on that branch.  Experimental will proceed with infected performance tests so we can as  soon as possible return the infected to Chernarus en masse. 
If you're curious how this work is going, once the end of the month  stable update (0.57) releases - keep an eye on experimental branch.






I'm  personally excited to see the gains on the player and gameplay side -  we've still got a long way to go until feature complete, but I'm excited  to chase you all across Chernarus.

Really not a bandit,
_- Brian Hicks / Lead Producer_



      Standup Notes for the week of 14 May 15 _(Note: *Standup notes are not a change log* - they are a quick high level look at tasks the teams worked on throughout this week)_
Art: 

GAZ Volga 
Civilian Bus 
VZ61 Scorpion 
New Zombie Models 
Civilian Hiking Jacket 
 Design: 

Transfer of skinning to EnScript 
Transfer of traps to EnScript 
Tripwire Traps 
Design of damaged barrel usage 
Bugfixing 
Profiling server performance for existing scripts 
     Programming: 

Inventory refactorization bugfixing 
Dynamic Events spawning bugfixing 
Loot Distro bugfixing 
AI Performance Analysis & Bugfixing 
Character Controller 
Login Que Design 
New Damage Sys. 
Server & Client Crash Fixes 



Verstehe ich das richtig, dass erste Ende des Monats ein Stable Update kommt aber dann direkt von 0.55 auf 0.57 geht?
Dabei werden anscheinend die Zombies erst mal deaktiviert, da die neue Variante aus unbekannten Gründen zuviel Performance frisst.
Dafür sollen die Spielercharaktere deutlich weniger Ressourcen benötigen?
Klingt alles sehr komisch. ^^

*Hiking Jacket*


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mist3r89 (15. Mai 2015)

[CTECVIDEO][/CTECVIDEO]Die Jacke sieht auf jedem Fall sehr sexy aus!


edit: ich verstehe den Satz so, dass keine neue Zombies spawnen. Mmn. warden wie früher, bei jedem Server neustart Zombies generiert, wenn sie tot sind, sind sie halt tot.
Beim nächsten neustart kommen dann neue dazu.


----------



## Zybba (15. Mai 2015)

mist3r89 schrieb:


> Die Jacke sieht auf jedem Fall sehr sexy aus!


Jo, die find ich auch gut. 



mist3r89 schrieb:


> ich verstehe den Satz so, dass keine neue Zombies spawnen. Mmn.  warden wie früher, bei jedem Server neustart Zombies generiert, wenn sie  tot sind, sind sie halt tot.
> Beim nächsten neustart kommen dann neue dazu.


Das ist natürlich auch möglich. Wäre auf jeden Fall etwas besser!
Falls ich in den Foren noch was dazu finde, poste ich es hier.


----------



## mist3r89 (15. Mai 2015)

Das wär ja noch cooler... DayZ ohne Z... Dann ist es einfach nur Day...


----------



## shadie (15. Mai 2015)

Ich war gestern auf einem Server bei dem so viel Loot in den Barracken am Militär camp lag, dass DAYZ bei mir eingefroren ist und sich nicht mehr gefangen hat.
(Privatserver).

habe ne Stunde später probiert wieder zu spielen, kannste knicken, Bild friert sofort ein.

Auf anderen Servern gehts ohne Probleme 

Ich hoffe echt dass das Problem mit dem kommenden Update behoben wird.
Wenn man das Spiel auf manchen Servern in bestimmten Regionen wegen überfüllten Barracken gar nicht mehr spielen kann, ist das schon ganz schön krass.

Anzumerken ist, es war nicht mal ein Highloot Server


----------



## z4x (16. Mai 2015)

Das Spiel ist richtig gut. Zwei Stunden gespielt auf verschiedenen Servern, quasi kein Loot gefunden. Netmal wenigstens was zu Essen nur irgendwelche Lampen und Bürcher.... macht spaß


----------



## shadie (17. Mai 2015)

Musst mal ins Militärcamp südlich vom großen Airfield gehen.
Da liegt so viel loot, dass mein Game abstürzt 

Ansonsten, Bogen bauen und Jagen.

Geht auch

Hoffe aber ebenfalls, dass das mit dem Loot bald gefixxed wird


----------



## Zybba (18. Mai 2015)

shadie schrieb:


> Musst mal ins Militärcamp südlich vom großen Airfield gehen.
> Da liegt so viel loot, dass mein Game abstürzt


Du warst aber auf einem Private Server. Da ticken die Uhren eh anders. ^^

Solche "Loot Explosions" kommen auch auf Public Servern vor, scheinen mir aber sehr unberechenbar zu sein.


----------



## Zybba (26. Mai 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Quelle*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Quelle*


----------



## Redsupp (26. Mai 2015)

Bin ich ja sehr gespannt wie dieses Update ausfallen wird. Hfftl verschlimmbessert es nicht wieder alles 

Wer von euch hätte denn Lust mal bisschen zu überleben mit mir?


----------



## Zybba (26. Mai 2015)

Jo, ich bin auch gespannt.

Falls der Patch mir zusagt, würde ich ne Runde mit dir zocken.


----------



## Zybba (27. Mai 2015)

Experimental Server sollten jetzt mit dem neuen Patch laufen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redsupp (27. Mai 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Experimental Server sollten jetzt mit dem neuen Patch laufen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na da bin ich ja dann mal gespannt 

Wäre eig. fast wert auf Exp zu zocken.. hm..


----------



## Zybba (28. Mai 2015)

Redsupp schrieb:


> Wäre eig. fast wert auf Exp zu zocken.. hm..


Joa... Ich warte noch auf Stable, denke ich.

*Status Report 27 May 15*

Textform:


Spoiler



Greetings Survivors,

 This week we're switching over to a new Status Report format, and  merging in some of the community focused features from the dev hub into a  single weekly report. We'll need to work a few kinks out over the  coming weeks, so bear with us as we get this new format to the structure  we want. 0.56/0.57 Development continues over on the experimental  branch - the team is rapidly approaching a candidate ready for a stable  branch update.
 This weeks Status Report features info on E3, goals for the 0.56/0.57  stable update, and some outstanding charity efforts by DayZ community  members.
 And remember - the latest news and info on DayZ development is always available via the Dev Hub.

*Contents This Week*


Development Board Spotlight 
Dev Update 
DayZ @ E3 
Community Video: Always Burning 
     Development Board Spotlight 



Back to Contents

 Dev Update



 Those watching the experimental branch over the last few weeks have  seen a high frequency of updates, configuration changes, and restarts as  the development team ramped up volume and stress testing in preperation  for the stable branch update. Strong gains in server side performance  were made, and thanks to player stress testing on experimental branch -  critical issues were identified in the performance of infected AI. With  the gains in over all performance (server side) with player and  simulation handling, we were able to isolate and identify the AI related  issues - and the gameplay programming team is hard at work on resolving  those issues.

      In the mean time, as development continues - a firm red line on  server side performance for stable branch has been established. This is  to ensure an enjoyable experience, as well as reduce the amount of noise  to signal ratio on the feedback tracker, and greatly improve the  quality of repro steps, and critical identified issues coming in from  that branch.
      Over all, we expect that the experience will be significantly more  enjoyable than 0.55 (but not where we want it to be for the release  from Early Access)

      In the interest of getting an update to stable branch as soon as  possible, work on the programming side will continue internally on  several key issues identified by players on that branch in 0.55 / 0.56  experimental.

    - Intelligent spawning per building / Item per building capacity limits
    - AI Performance costs (Infected - Animal)

  As these systems are actively being worked on by the gameplay  programming team - the stable branch update will have the spawning of  infected, and the persistence disabled on stable branch servers. This is  only a temporary measure while these two issues continue to be worked  on, and we'll see both base building, and infected return with a  vengeance as soon as possible.

_- Brian Hicks / Lead Producer_
Back to Contents

 DayZ @ E3



 DayZ Lead Producer Brian Hicks will be speaking about modding, and DayZ server hosting at the AMD PC Gaming Conference Tuesday June 16th. 

Hosted  by Sean 'Day[9]' Plott, the PC Gaming Show will take place at the  Belasco Theater in Los Angeles on Tuesday, June 16, 2015. In partnership  with Twitch, the PC Gaming Show will be streamed live, and feature new  game reveals, updates on beloved series, and perspectives from key PC  developers.

Make sure to keep an eye on the AMD PC Gaming Conference website and the DayZ Dev Twitter account for more information.

Back to Contents

 Community Video: Always Burning

 Youtuber The Running ManZ encounters Twitch streamer Always_OnTour in  this short but exciting Solnichniy encounter. If you haven't checked  out either of them - now is the time!

TheRunningManZ
Always_OnTour
Back to Contents



Schade, dass die Zombies + Loot in der neuen Stable Version erst mal nicht neu spawnen...
Ich dachte das würden sie mit dem Update auf 0.57 direkt umgehen.
Aber naja, passt schon... Ging früher ja auch.
Dann gibts halt wieder mehr Server Restarts. ^^


----------



## shadie (28. Mai 2015)

Hmmmm mehr Serverrestarts = mehr Chancen durch Bugs zu sterben, durch Häuser durch zu fallen und und und ....

Wir haben grad ne Dayz pause eingelegt und spielen erst mal Rust.
Das ist aktuell nicht so gut besucht und macht daher wieder Laune


----------



## kero81 (30. Mai 2015)

Hab jetzt nach Ewigkeiten auch mal wieder bissl DayZ gedaddelt. Am Anfang wars ja noch Cool wenn die Baracken und Gefängnisse mit Loot überfüllt sind, aber wenn man dann Full Equiped is wirds wieder sehr schnell Langweilig. Wird dann jetzt wieder auf Eis gelegt.
Meine Hoffnung ist im Moment echt ARK: Survival Evolved. Glaube das bietet sogar ne Art Endgame (Gottheit beschwören als Endboss) wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Hoffe das wird endlich mal ein vernünftiges Survival Spiel.


----------



## Zybba (2. Juni 2015)

Ich hoffe, der Stable Patch kommt Donnerstag. 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Quelle*


Außerdem kann man bei Zielfernrohren nicht mehr den FOV Slider abusen.


----------



## mist3r89 (2. Juni 2015)

wurde ja auch zeit XD


----------



## bath92 (5. Juni 2015)

Es gab heute anscheinend ein Update für Experimental. 
Hat jemand schon gespielt? Läuft´s jetzt stabiler?


----------



## Zybba (5. Juni 2015)

bath92 schrieb:


> Es gab heute anscheinend ein Update für Experimental.


Diese Woche waren es mindestens schon 3.



bath92 schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon gespielt? Läuft´s jetzt stabiler?


Im Vergleich zu? ^^


----------



## shadie (5. Juni 2015)

bath92 schrieb:


> Es gab heute anscheinend ein Update für Experimental.
> Hat jemand schon gespielt? Läuft´s jetzt stabiler?





Zybba schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zu? ^^




 Ich bin am Überlegen es mir am WE mal wieder anzuschauen.

Rust wird aktuell schon langweilig....hat einfach ein ganz anderes Feeling als dayz.
kann man gar nicht vergleichen.......läuft viel zu rund


----------



## bath92 (5. Juni 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Diese Woche waren es mindestens schon 3.



Ok, ging wohl an mir vorbei. 



Zybba schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zu? ^^



Zu letztem Wochenende, da hatte ich mind. einen Absturtz pro Stunde.


----------



## Zybba (5. Juni 2015)

bath92 schrieb:


> Zu letztem Wochenende, da hatte ich mind. einen Absturtz pro Stunde.


Kann ich leider nix zu sagen.
Stable scheint auch mal wieder länger zu dauern als angekündigt.


----------



## lol2k (5. Juni 2015)

bath92 schrieb:


> Es gab heute anscheinend ein Update für Experimental.
> Hat jemand schon gespielt? Läuft´s jetzt stabiler?



Habe gestern mal für ca. drei Stunden die Exp.-Version gespielt. Bin von der Küste zum NWA gereist. Hatte das Glück einen Teil der Strecke mit einem V3S zurücklegen zu können. 
Abstürze, low FPS, teilweise Desync. Außerdem scheinen die Lootspawns stellenweise noch immer nicht korrekt zu arbeiten. 

Meine Empfehlung: Nerven schonen, Zeit sparen und auf den stable build warten.


----------



## Zybba (5. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am WE wirds sicher nichts mehr... 
Ich tippe auf Mitte nächster Woche.


----------



## lol2k (5. Juni 2015)

Nachdem die Devs in puncto Kommunikation wochenlang auf Tauchkurs gegangen sind und die Kritik der Community immer lauter wurde, arbeiten die Jungs diese Woche scheinbar besonders hart daran etwas Spielbares auf die Beine zu stellen.
Ich würde es den Entwicklern wünschen, dass die 0.57iger Version (0.56 wird scheinbar übersprungen) am Wochenende _stable _gehen kann und die gröbsten Bugs vorerst Geschichte sind. Nach der langen Abstinenzphase würde ich gerne mal wieder ohne Abstürze durch Chernarus streifen. 
Neben der neuen Kameraposition und der Veränderung des Zoomfaktors, scheint der Charakter neuerdings mit gezogener Waffe deutlich langsamer zu rennen. Diese Änderungen stellen kleine aber feine Eingriffe in die Mechanik dar und werden die PVP-Spielweise sicherlich verändern, zumal FOV in Verbindung mit einem Scope nicht mehr funktioniert.


----------



## Zybba (6. Juni 2015)

*Status Report 02 Jun 2015*


Spoiler



Greetings Survivors,

As the team continues iterating and testing on experimental while moving towards the upcoming stable update, We'll hear Lead Producer Brian Hicks discuss a bit of the methodology behind dynamic events and vehicle positions versus player spawn locations. As well, Lead Designer Peter Nespesny discusses ongoing testing work over on the experimental branch related to player data updates, and scheduling.

As well, we've tossed in some links to the Development Board entry for Hermit Playstyle enhancements, and their accompanying discussion thread on the Developer forums. Check the end of the Status Report for some heart pounding Player Vs Vehicle action outside the Veresnik Military Base.

Contents This Week
•             Development Board Spotlight
•             Dev Update/Hicks
•             Dev Update/Peter
•             Community Video: The battle of the V3S's

Development Board Spotlight

Back to Contents

Dev Update/Hicks
I'm frequently asked about player spawns, vehicle spawns, and the mentality behind where and why they are placed. I thought I would take the opportunity this week to discuss exactly that.


Player spawn points as of 0.57
For those aware of how DayZ Mod's gameplay flow operated - it was fairly simple. Players started along the coast - from Kamenka to as far as Berezino. Players progressed (for the most part) from the South - to the North. (For the most part, the North West) This gameplay required very little design side control to influence it. Natively the original Chernarus had very few buildings, and thus very few potential item spawn points (compared to say - Chernarus +). One of the initial goals of DayZ was to decentralize the flow of high value or required resources. Think medical centers, military installations, and so on.

When approaching player spawns - early on my approach was to try and replicate the familiarity of player spawns in the earlier versions of DayZ Mod. (DayZ Mod circa Summer 2012 was used as a touch stone) We quickly learned that this approach did not work with the massively altered layout of Chernarus. Not to mention some of the changes to key coastal areas. The next experiment we ran with player spawns was to flip the map of Chernarus, and look at the player progression as East > West. From a design perspective this approach seemed the most logical in how we wanted to layout the world, and seemed on paper like it should find strong success.

Never let it be said that nostalgia and familiarity has no merit.

Players were very vocal in their longing for the familiar DayZ spawn points, Chernogorsk and Elektrozavodsk especially. Internally we were very reluctant to change this up as the early loot spawning system did not allow us any region control, and the design of Chernarus was heavily leaning towards letting us use any building model we wanted, where it made sense. (Think Military Police buildings in Chernogorsk, Balota Barracks, etc) However, as early prototyping on a more robust control over where region-wise certain items spawned, the idea of spawning in some of those core DayZ Mod areas was revisited. Obviously some small changes would need to occur to the layout of the world, as the system would take a good deal of time to develop - so Balota and the Northeast Airfield both got a redesign - and spawns from Kamyshovo to West Chernogorsk were reintroduced.


Vehicle and Dynamic Event Spawns as of 0.57
As Dynamic Events, and Vehicles entered the equation their spawn placements were heavily influenced by where the existing player spawns lay, and how we wanted the flow of players across the map to operate. Obviously Dynamic Event types used to prototype the system were also used as a control point for "Very Rare" items - with the desired intent to ensure that in the final product, players could not farm one location across many servers to quickly gain an item the design team intended to be incredibly hard to find. (See: SVD)


WIP Civilian Car Interior

Vehicles themselves followed a similar principle, as the prototype vehicle was a heavy vehicle designed to carry large amounts of both gear and players - the spawn positions for this were placed at the highest concentration in West / Northwest. As smaller, more civilian vehicles begin to be implemented we'll see more spawn types for them a bit closer to where player spawns are located.
I hope this brief look into the thought process behind these areas helps you to understand how they evolve a bit better.

See you all in Chernarus!

- Brian Hicks / Lead Producer
Back to Contents

Dev Update/Peter
Hey survivors! Long time no hear and as usual there are plenty of interesting things going on in the design department of our DayZ development team. Let's talk about some of them at least.

First off I would like to clarify what the cause was for the accelerated consumption of energy and water which raised many eyebrows during the last weekend. In our crusade to increase the server side performance, we implemented simple scheduler to ensure that backbone character's scripts ticks only for one character per frame. Previously there were situations in which more characters were handled during one frame which caused unnecessary drops in server performance. Apart from other things, these scripts also maintain the consumption rate of energy and water. With the very first iteration of scheduler implementation, our intention was to see the gain we can get in the live environment, as internally there was quite a difference in performance, even despite the known issue that ticks scheduling is not independent from server performance causing faster character updates in some cases compared to former tick rate to which all consumptions were balanced. So if you experienced higher consumption rates it was due to really good performance on the given server which translates into less desync issues and better responsiveness. Now the possibility of faster consumption is solved and you shouldn't worry about dying at unreasonable rates. Advanced scheduler is currently being worked on and at the end it will be completely independent from server performance.

Many of you noticed ongoing changes to the camera FOV (field of view) recently. Along with caping the FOV slider in settings to the new limits, the most important thing is that now the FOV values in iron sights and scopes are independent from FOV value in settings, so there will be no way to abuse the scope zooms by changing the FOV value in settings. We will elaborate more on FOV and 3PP camera later.

From the gameplay features perspective there are two new traps nearly ready to be tested. The tripwire trap has the possibility of having cans attached to it in order to turn it into a perimeter alarm, or grenades to stun or damage any intruders. Fishermen will be pleased to see a new fish trap made from the netting which allows players to catch fish bigger than sardines. There is also progress on cooking in the built-in fireplaces which I hope will breathe life into these sad and abandoned houses. Other long awaited features like vehicle parts or base building are shaping up nicely and I will talk about them next time.
Get used to watch your steps... see you in Chernarus folks!

- Peter Nespesny / Lead Designer
Back to Contents

Community Video: The battle of the V3S's
So, I got the opportunity to watch the latest Youtube video by superftlol. In the last 1/3 of the video, superftlol and BarelyInfected run into another pair of players at the Veresnik military compound where, low on supplies (and trucks as it turns out), the gents try to make the best out of the situation. All things considered, it's quite impressive that none of the guys seem to get significantly phased by the encounter which lasts for some 8 minutes.


If you have the time, go have a look at their Youtube accounts; they're chock-full of excellent DayZ content:

superftlol
BarelyInfected

Also, if you have a nice video containing DayZ footage you'd like to share, or if you have come across some DayZ footage from other content creators, just post it in the Gallery section of the DayZ forums and we'll happily have a look. Always looking for good stuff to share in our status reports.

Header image credit: SKiDROW

- Michael aka SMoss / Community Manager


*Quelle*


----------



## Zybba (10. Juni 2015)

*Status Report 09 Jun 2015*

Textform:


Spoiler



Greetings Survivors,

 Work continues on experimental branch as the team keeps hammering  away at the next Stable build candidate. It's been a tough wait, we  understand, but major issues encountered during development required  fixing before the push to Stable branch. This week, Lead Producer Brian  Hicks will be dishing out some handy information regarding the Central  Loot Economy - what it is, how it's supposed to work, as well as the  thought process behind the design choices for the CLE. Also, Lead  Designer Peter Nespesny will be telling us about future updates to the  vehicles found throughout Chernarus. Peter will go over subjects such as  operation, maintenance, as well as the design choices behind these  upcoming updates.

 Lastly, we have a couple of links  to the DayZ Trello board and DayZ forums discussion thread related to  the new bus animations, and at the end of our Status Report, we have a  small feature on one of DayZ's content creators - Barely Infected.

*Contents This Week*


Development Board Spotlight
Dev Update/Hicks
Dev Update/Peter
Community Video: Barely Infected
 
*Development Board Spotlight*






Back to Contents

*Dev Update/Hicks*
 With 0.57 on the horizon, this week I'd like to take time to talk a  bit about player progression across Chernarus, the Central Loot Economy  (and its impact on this), and the challenges DayZ faces compared to the  Arma 2 Mod experience.

 First lets go over exactly what the Central Loot Economy is, and what it offers DayZ.

 - Migration of control over what items spawn from legacy method (script) into a more easily and rapidly updated system
- This means the dev team can rapidly (and without requiring an update  to the game) completely change / update the amount of items that spawn
- This is done on both a global, and a per server level - in the future  allowing custom server operators fine control over their server and its  item spawn quantities without requiring any base modification to the  game
- Control over item lifetimes (speed of decay / time to item cleanup)
- Control over how many of each item time is supposed to be present in the world (Min / Max / Nominal)
- Control over item cost (rarity vs spawning methods)

 Why is the Central Loot Economy critical to DayZ's design - versus  the original prototype placeholder loot spawning script? Simply put -  the original method was a very rough prototype, designed to start  populating the initial memory points for each structure. In order for  the design and environment teams to be fully free to create a  comprehensive, living breathing world - we first needed to begin to have  fine and robust control that can be rapidly pushed to all servers. The  original prototype method was very time resource heavy for updating,  limited our options to traditional DayZ Mod style building definitions  only, and in short pidgeon-holed the team into very limited control.


_Photo Credit: Arma2Base.De (DayZ Mod Player Movement / Heatmap)_


 One of the images that has been circulating the DayZ Community over  the last week is a map covering player progression across Arma 2's  original Chernarus map. The layout of the original Chernarus, as well as  the very limited amount of enterable structures, and thus very limited  amount of potential spawn points for items meant an inherent flow of  player movement across the map. It required very little work on the  design side - High end military loot spawned mostly entirely at Barracks  structures, Basic Supplies / Weapons at Firestations, Grocery Stores,  Barns, and so on, and Medical supplies at Hospitals. The structure of  *how* items spawned within the original Chernarus just -fit- the limited  scope of that map perfectly.
Moving into DayZ as a standalone project, one of the first tasks  undertaken was the decentralization of core resource (points of  interest) buildings - and the expansion of Chernarus into a more robust  and living world. Nearly every structure was made enter-able, and thus  nearly every single building on the map was a potential (or group of  potential) points for items to spawn. At first this might not seem like  it should have a major impact on the design, and flow of player  progression across the map - but when you look at the statistics, it is  rather telling.

 - In DayZ Mod, with vanilla Chernarus - Potential item spawn points number in the thousands (Sub 10k)
- In DayZ Chernarus + the potential locations for items to spawn exceeds 1 Million. 

 While the intent with DayZ as a finalized product is a higher player  count (100+) than originally supported in DayZ Mod, the original  spawning prototype system has several major glaring flaws compared  against this intent. With basic control, we cannot effectively lay out a  path of player progression across the world (without limiting the  environment team to the placement of certain structure models *only* in  certain regions). This is where the Central Economy Control comes into  play - and will enable us to begin moving towards a path of progression  that more resembles DayZ Mod - while still embracing the fleshing out of  the world, and decentralization of points of interest.

 While this system right now only controls the details listed above -  the future iterations are aimed at allowing us the "next step" in the  Central Loot Economy:

 - Per building quantity controls (Min / Max / Nominal) allowing us to  ensure an event spread across Chernarus, as well as to prioritize  point-of-interest structures such as the Grocery Store, Medical Center,  and so on
- Region control (Restricting item rarity levels to certain regions of the map)


_Previsualization of intended initial region support - NOT FINAL_

 Breaking Chernarus + into defined regions based upon item rarity and  classification type is the first and most critical step into allowing us  to layout a natural path of progression for players across the map -  and begin to move us closer to that familiar and well known flow across  DayZ Mod.

 Lastly - as development with 0.57 wraps up, the current iteration of  the Central Loot Economy will have loot persistence (the saving of  spawned and dropped loot, as well as tents) disabled - *while the programming team resolves the blocking issues with item cleanup*,  and rolls out support for per-building quantity controls to ensure an  even spread of loot across the world (slaying those pesky loot  splosions). This means that when servers restart, fresh loot will be  respawned to ensure an enjoyable experience on stable branch.
That said - the following persistence options are unaffected and will remain enabled:

- Vehicle Persistence
- Server Time Persistence (The saving of server time on restart)

 I hope this helps you all understand the intent of the Central Loot  Economy, where it is now - and where we want it to be in the coming  months.

Curious about this report? Want to discuss anything contained in it with the developers? Head over to the Developer Discussion Forums and let your voice be heard!

See you all in Chernarus!
_- Brian Hicks / Lead Producer_
Back to Contents

*Dev Update/Peter*
 Let me talk a bit about vehicles and their functionality. Of course  any functional vehicle by itself is an amazing piece for the gameplay  but what will they be without their parts? They will become just an  instant object used by survivors to traverse the long distances and  that's about it. I believe that without any depth to the maintenance of  vehicles, nobody will create any kind of relationship with exactly that  truck they are driving for a few days across the land of Chernarus. On  the other side, with plenty of different vehicle parts your approach to a  vehicle will be different every time you encounter one.

 I want to see many vehicles across the map in different states, so  you can run into a vehicle which just needs the spark plugs to be added  in or a nearly completely stripped one but with a last wheel you need to  put on yours. I favor such possibilities which offer strong emergent  gameplay based on player choices and consequences they bring. One can  try to find missing parts alone or group up with friends or strangers to  get all the remaining parts for that fabulous bus and run a bus line  together. It will spruce up the planning, imagination and strengthen  interactions with both players and environment.

 Implementation of such advanced mechanics of vehicles that use  different vital and optional parts has been ongoing for some time now.  In the current state we have some of the vital parts functional already;  without spark plugs or a battery you simply can't start the engine at  all. However more interesting are wheels themselves. Wheels can be  detached or destroyed while on the vehicle and physics simulation is  responding properly in such situations by inclination of the given  vehicle to the side of the missing wheel and adaptively changing the  simulated wheel radius and friction. Such dramatic changes, of course,  have direct impact on the handling of the vehicle.  But, nothing is lost  in such case as the spare wheels can be mounted back on the wheel hub  and get controlling of the vehicle back on track. From the optional  parts there is detachable/interchangeable hood and doors now that while  obviously don't affect the vehicle behavior at all add variety to its  visual representation. I'm looking forward to see such advance features  finally in game providing more unique perception of vehicles and their  involvement in the gameplay.

Keep some spare parts at hand... see you in Chernarus folks!

_- Peter Nespesny / Lead Designer_
Back to Contents

*Community Spotlight: Barely Infected*
 Hey folks,

 Another week is upon us and the lurking around on Youtube and Twitch  continues. In that regard; the focus on content creators keeps chugging  along. This time around we'll have a look at the creations made by:



 Barely Infected seems to take more to the Hero style of gameplay and  most often prefers to speak to and help players that he meets. However,  when running into armed and hostile players, he definitely isn't shy of  picking up a good fight. When not running around on his own, Barely  Infected tends to hang out with other content creators such as  TheRunningManZ and Superftlol for example.


 For a bit of team based play footage; here's a couple of good examples of the guys hanging out around Chernarus.




 It's nice to see the way that those guys don't get affected when encountering hostile players.

 In Barely Infected's solo videos, the same calmness shines through as  well, as he encounters players no matter if they are friendly or  hostile. His way of conducting himself seems to rarely change much  regardless of the situation:




 All in all, I enjoy watching his videos, and it's nice to see that he  is not afraid to also show those odd instances when things go pear  shaped:



 As always, if interested in more, please feel free to follow Barely Infected via the following social media accounts:


 http://twitter.com/barelyinfected

 http://www.youtube.c.../BarelyInfected

 http://www.twitch.tv/barelyinfected

 http://www.facebook.com/barelyinfected
 
 Header image credit: TamDaSwede

_- Michael aka SMoss / Community Manager_


*Quelle*

Wichtig:
Mit Stable 0.57 wird Persistance deaktiviert sein.
Allerdings werden Fahrzeuge + Tageszeit auf Server gespeichert werden.

Das mit der Tageszeit finde ich ganz gut.


----------



## lol2k (10. Juni 2015)

Mit dem neuen stable Patch geht dann auch ein genereller _wipe _einher.

"Stable update ongoing. 0.57 arriving with the announced wipe of characters/items/persistence."
"The Wipe for stable just deleted 409287616 items from player invetories."



Außerdem:

"For those that are asking, yes zombies are in stable, yes animals are in  stable, yes persistence for vehicles, rest we can turn on over time"


Der stable patch geht dann heute um 19:00 (CET) online!

"Heads up guys. Data from last night's Exp. update looks positive. Extended maintenance today as the team pushes for 0.57 release on Stable."
"So, the estimate for servers coming back live is at around 19:00 CET. It's a big one today guys. Stay tuned for any changes."

Quelle: Twitter Channel des Dev Teams


----------



## Zybba (10. Juni 2015)

lol2k schrieb:


> Mit dem neuen stable Patch geht dann auch ein genereller _wipe _einher.


Finde ich gut.
Die Lootverteilung ist dann aber hoffentlich wirklich besser.



lol2k schrieb:


> Der stable patch geht dann heute um 19:00 (CET) online!


Cool! Ich hoffe es klappt!
Dann hätte ich sogar genau richtig gelegen mit:


Zybba schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf Mitte nächster Woche.



Nennt mich das Orakel!


----------



## lol2k (10. Juni 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Nennt mich das Orakel!



Liebes Orakel - wie lange wird es dauern bis ich meine erste SVD finde? 


*edit.*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X1vlJmAGgtk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zybba (10. Juni 2015)

Das mit der Mine war mies.  Eigentlich muss man mit sowas ja immer rechnen, tut man aber doch nicht... ^^



lol2k schrieb:


> Liebes Orakel - wie lange wird es dauern bis ich meine erste SVD finde?


Die Vorzeichen liegen im Nebel. Alles ist sehr vage. 
Ich kann es nur eingrenzen.
Die Götter sagen zwischen drei Stunden und drölfzig Tagen. Nimm dein Schicksal in die Hand!


----------



## Zybba (15. Juni 2015)

Ich war gestern das erste mal seit Monaten in Dayz mal wieder richtig unterwegs mit einem Kollegen.
Erst haben wir fleißig auf fast leeren Servern die lächerlich hohe Lootquote genutzt und haben uns auf dem NWAF ein Rennen mit V3S geliefert. -> beide umgekippt! 

Danach wollte der Kollege ein wenig PVP:


Spoiler



Also auf einen 40er Server gewechselt, haben uns auf den Weg Richtung Vybor gemacht.
Er hatte eine super AK Variante mit Kashtan Scope + Surpressor. Ich Winchester + Hunting Scope.
Wir haben uns der Military Base südlich von Vybor genähert und standen direkt an der Mauer.
Die Baracken waren bereits offen, jmd. hatte fleißig brennende Leuchtfackeln verteilt.
Auf einmal ist mein Begleiter in eine Bärenfalle getappt! Er kriecht zurück hinter die Mauer, ich erstelle eine Schiene und helfe ihm auf.
Wir beschließen, uns erst mal außen dem südlichen Eingang zu nähern.
Auf einmal wird er beschossen, ohnmächtig.
Ich hab keinen Schützen gesehen, unsere Kommunikation stimmt nicht.
Mein Kollege kommt wieder zu Bewusstsein. Aufgrund der schlechten Position will ich auf den Sniperhügel südlich der Base.
Also am Baumrand außen rum.
Ich kraxel den Berg hoch, suche mir eine brauchbare Position.
Alles abgesucht, niemanden mehr gesehen.
Also will der Kollege vorrücken, wird wieder beschossen, onmächtig.
Ich sehe den Schützen, kann aber keinen guten Schuss abgeben.
Mein Kumpel wird gefinished, ich bin den Berg runter für eine bessere Sicht.
Großer Fehler. 
Der Schütze sieht mich und feuert. Ich sehe ihn leider wieder nicht. Also im Zickzack weg gerannt, östlich am Sniper Hügel vorbei und wieder dort hoch.
Dann gehe südlich runter, werde von oben beschossen.
Also hinter einen Baum in Deckung, nach erfolglosen Schussversuchen auf ~50m das Scope entfernt.
Mehrfach getroffen, ohnmächtig, tot.

Man...
Das war so deprimierend. Der schlechteste Kampf, den ich je abgeliefert habe. 
Bin zwar kein großer PVP Spieler und würde mich auch nicht als gut einstufen, aber das war echt katastrophal.

Ich vermute, der Gegner hatte nur eine Sporter 22.
Die Schüsse waren recht leise und man war selbst nach Ohnmacht nicht am bluten.
Der Typ hat uns echt zerstört. 


Ist euch das auch schon mal so passiert?

Die Winchester kann ich sehr empfehlen, gutes Gewehr in Verbindung mit dem Hunting Scope. Wenn man es bedienen kann... :I
Zombies schießen ging damit auch auf 400m noch sehr gut. Vermutlich auch deutlich weiter.
Die benötigt spezielle Munition, steht aber auch Winchester im Namen.

@Redsupp:
Bist du noch am spielen und willst ne Runde mit uns machen demnächst?
Dann würde ich dir meine Steam Daten per PM schicken.

Ich weiß, dass noch irgendwer wen zum Zocken gesucht hat.
Wir könnten noch 1-2 mitnehmen.
Einfach noch einmal Bescheid geben.


----------



## shadie (15. Juni 2015)

Ich habe von einem Kollegen gesagt bekommen, dass die Zombies aktuell komplett entfernt wurden.
Ist das so?

Das mit dem Loot wurde auch noch nicht gefixxed? 

Die aktuellen Rückschritte demotivieren aktuell sogar mich.
Dabei halte ich die Dayz Flagge stehts sehr hoch -.-

Wenn das mit den Zombies echt stimmen sollte und der Lootspawn immer noch so bescheiden ist, werde ichs noch weitere Wochen / Monate? liegen lassen.


Bzgl. deinem kampf.
Mit ner Sporter? :-O
Ich habe mit einer Sporter nicht mal Zombies töten können 
Wars vielleicht eine Mosin mit nem Schalldämpfer?
Die Schüsse hört man ab 100 Meter eigentlich gar nicht mehr.

Ich habe mal mit einer Mosin ein Reh erschossen, mein Kollege stand 10 Meter neben mir, der hat sich nur gefragt, warum das Reh grad umgefallen ist, er hat den Schuss überhaupt nicht gehört :-O

Wenn der Typ dann noch den tarnanzug trägt ist er nicht auszumachen in wäldlichen Gebieten.


----------



## Zybba (15. Juni 2015)

shadie schrieb:


> Ich habe von einem Kollegen gesagt bekommen, dass die Zombies aktuell komplett entfernt wurden.
> Ist das so?


Nein, das stimmt nicht.
Ich dachte eigentlich, Respawns von gekillten Zombies wären deaktiviert. Aber auch das scheint nicht zu stimmen.



shadie schrieb:


> Das mit dem Loot wurde auch noch nicht gefixxed?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Es gibt viel zu viel Loot. Vor allem militärisches Zeugs. Vor allem Westen und so...
Auch z.B. Smersh Vest. Die gabs ja sonst nur bei Heli Spawns.
Natürlich nimmt man jeglichen Loot mit, aber mit Survival hat das nicht viel zu tun.

Außerdem scheint sich Loot einer Art öfter zu bündeln.
In einem zivilen Gebäuse findest du auf einmal 8 verschiedenen Jacken...

Ich glaube, Loot Respawn ist aktuell deaktiviert.
Persistance existiert wohl nur in Bezug auf Autos. Gilt z.B. nicht für Zelte.



shadie schrieb:


> Bzgl. deinem kampf.
> Mit ner Sporter? :-O
> Ich habe mit einer Sporter nicht mal Zombies töten können
> 
> ...


Daher waren wir ja auch mehrfach ohnmächtig.
Die Mosin hätte ja nur einen Einwegschalldämpfer. Außerdem war die Schussfrequenz recht hoch.

Ich hab gelesen, die Sporter sei potentiell die neue PVP Waffe.
Ob da was dran ist, weiß ich nicht.
Wir haben uns halt schon sehr dumm angestellt.


----------



## shadie (15. Juni 2015)

Manchmal hält der Schalli nur einen Schuss, ich habe aber auch mal 3 Schuss damit abgefeuert bevor er kaputt war!

Ich fand die Sporter immer kacke 
Muss man vielleicht jetzt mal testen.


----------



## Zybba (15. Juni 2015)

Ich hatte noch vergessen zu sagen, dass 0.57 sonst sehr gut läuft. Items/Hotbar sprechen meist gut an.

Die Zombies sind im Nahkampf recht nervig. Ich schieße sie immer ab, wenn ich die Möglichkeit habe.
In der aktuellen Version ist es nämlich recht sicher, dass sie Treffer im Nahkampf landen.
Aber man kann sie halt auch einfach umgehen.

Außerdem vergessen:
Ich war stundenlang rot "sick".
Hab es nicht weg bekommen. Alle Medikamente bis auf Charcoal Tabs + Painkiller getestet.



shadie schrieb:


> Manchmal hält der Schalli nur einen Schuss, ich habe aber auch mal 3 Schuss damit abgefeuert bevor er kaputt war!


Ah, ok!



shadie schrieb:


> Ich fand die Sporter immer kacke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich eigentlich auch.


----------



## Redsupp (15. Juni 2015)

War gestern zum Testen kurz unterwegs. Nach ewigen Ladezeiten war ich dann aufn Server und in Berenzino auf Anhieb eine Winchester, Hunting Scope und Ammo gefunden. Hab mich dann aber ausgeloggt 

@Zybba
Ja würde gern mit dir ne Runde spielen. Schreib mir ne PN mit deinen Daten


----------



## Fiftdey (15. Juni 2015)

Wird erwartet das DayZ noch günstiger als jetzt im Sale zu erwerben gibt?


----------



## Redsupp (15. Juni 2015)

Fiftdey schrieb:


> Wird erwartet das DayZ noch günstiger als jetzt im Sale zu erwerben gibt?



Nö  Wenn dann teurer

edit: DayZ wurde erst einmal reduziert an Bohemias Geburtstag, damals auch 15%. Bohemia ist da sehr sparsam mit %en, deswegen würd ich heute zuschlagen.


----------



## Zybba (15. Juni 2015)

Was mir im neuten Update gut gefällt, ist das Treffer Feedback der Zombies.

*Wichtig:*
Neu ist, dass man Dinge nicht mehr im Rucksack hat, sobald man sie in die Hand nimmt.

Falls ich also z.B. die Pistole in die Hand nehme, danach die frei gewordenen Item Slots fülle und dann eine Leiter nutze, schmeißt er die Pistole einfach auf den Boden. xD
Alternativ einfach immer die schwere Waffe auf dem Rücken nutzen. Da kann das natürlich nicht passieren. Ein Pistolenholster geht auch.

Oder einfach die Änderung im Hinterkopf behalten. 


Leider gibts für den aktuellen Patch noch kein Changelog. :I

Edit:
Anscheinend doch.
Evtl. nicht offiziell, in den DayZ Foren habe ich es nicht gesehen.


Spoiler



v0.57.128177 (10 Jun 2015)*New Things:* 


 7.62x54mmR Rounds (new texture)
 Butane Canister
 Candle
 City Maps (re-added)
 Fish Net Trap
 Fox
 Fox pelt
 
 Hand Drill Kit
 Hunting Jacket (Autumn, Winter, Summer, Spring, Brown)
 Hunting Scope
 Ice Hockey Stick (not the same as Old Hockey Stick)
 Improvised Rope
 Izh 18 Rifle
 Sawed off Izh 18 Rifle
 
 Kashtan C-1 Scope
 Long wooden stick (replaces Ashwood Stick)
 Meat Tenderizer
 Medical Scrubs (Blue, Green)
 Mess tin
 Oil Barrel (Blue, Green)
 Pistol Scope
 Pumpkin slices
 Radio
 Radiator
 Red 9
 Red 9 Buttstock
 10 Round Clip (9mm)
 
 SP-6 Rounds (9x39mm)
 SVD
 SVD 10Rnd Mag
 
 Torch
 Tripwire (unconfirmed name)
 UMP45
 25Rnd UMP45 Magazine
 
 VSS Vintorez
 10 Rnd VSS Mag
 
 Winchester Model 70 Alaskan
 New school building
 Guard houses are now enterable
 Transformer vaults are now enterable
 New road barrier objects and structures
 *New Mechanics:* 


 Infected can now have their legs broken
 Infected will crawl when they have broken legs
 
 Player limbs can now be "bumped" and "chipped" before becoming fractured or broken
 Putting something in your hands now removes it from that slot in inventory
 Inventory system has been remade; putting something in your  inventory will place it on the top, the second equipment below it and so  forth
 Rebalancing of Infected damage threshold
 Meat, fruit, and vegetables are now able to be skewered and cooked over a fire
 Meat becomes cooked (and eventually burnt)
 Fruit and vegetables become dried
 
 Propane canisters now have a percentage
 LongHorn is now able to be used without a scope
 Can now place the crossbow holosight on the LongHorn
 Placing a lit fireplace in your inventory will set the player on fire
 Fireplaces can now be lit using a Hand Drill Kit
 Pumpkins can now be cut into Pumpkin slices
 Mixing water and disinfectant now creates a pesticide usable on plants
 Various new actions with the Oil Barrel
 Combining guts and plant material in a barrel creates fertilizer
 A barrel with water is now required to tan pelts into leather
 Clothing made of cloth or leather can now be dyed using natural supplies (bark, berries)
 
 Armbands can now be created from Rags
 Long wooden sticks have now replaced Ashwood Sticks and changed properties
 These can be put on your back like a melee weapon
 They are pre-sharpened and can be used to cook meat or fruits/vegetables over a fire
 A knife can be used to cut one of these from a tree, and they can be broken down into 3 Wooden Sticks
 
 Items in the environment (not in someone's inventory) can now become damaged
 Compass now shows direction from within the item hotbar
 Can no longer exploit the FoV whilst zoomed in (FoV doesn't change when looking trough a scope)
 Changes to the 3PP camera mode
 Improvised Rope can now be crafted from stacks of Rags
 Earthworms can now be obtained by digging the ground with any type of Knife
 A stone oven Fireplace now requires 8 full-sized Stones
 Torch can be crafted using a Wooden Stick and a rag
 Option to add resin by interacting with a tree with the Torch in your hands
 
 Fish Net Trap can be crafted using Metal wire and Netting
 *New Animations:* 


 Carrying a barrel
 New animal animations (eg. sitting)
 *New Locations:* 


 Hillside Village near Kamensk
 *Updated Locations:* 


 Berezino
 Chernogorsk (new school building)
 Elektrozavodsk (new school building)
 Gorka
 International Airfield (NWAF)
 Kabanino
 Military Base (Kamensk) (underground areas removed)
 Novaya Petrovka (new school building)
 Settlement near Sinistok (updated w/ pond)
 Severograd (new school building)
 Stary Sobor (Evacuation Site added)
 Tisy
 Turovo
 Zelenogorsk (new school building)
 Road barriers scattered around streets and roads around Chernarus
 *Programming:* 


 Central Loot Economy re-implemented
 New inventory back-end
 Redistribution of infected spawns (to high-population areas)
 Total number of infected per map increased from 1100 to 1240
 
 Skalisty Island added as a spawn point
 *Fixed:* 


 Fixes to Infected movement
 Pumpkins into hands bug
 Lower body disappearing after rolling on the ground
 Rubber arms when throwing items
 Animations of "making a garden plot" and "digging tile" missing or just glitching
 Landmine bug when taken into hands
 V3S occupant sitting behind the cabin
 Sick status from infected wound incurable
 Tree collisions obstructing path of V3S
 Many duping methods fixed
 Bug causing character to be Starving and Dehydrated upon login
 Sewing kits making items pristine
 Suicide animation speeds up search for apples, berries, etc.
 Crosshair disappears, tracks weapon sway
 Item in Plate Carrier with Pouches and Gun Holster disapears while switching it with another item
 Complete Plate Carrier set - inventory not sortable or move inside
 Putting bayonet on M4A1 with improvised silencer
 Adding holster to platecarrier+pouches removed inventory of vest
 Chemlight can be used to ignite fireplace
 Chemlight equips like a flashlight
 Cannot produce redacted seeds (Cut out seeds) from plants
 Failing to light a fireplace due to lack of safety uses up a single match
 Fish cannot be cooked in campfire\stove
 Invisible fireplace upon relogging
 Plate carrier pouches cannot be repaired
 Skinning Chickens no longer produces Feathers
 Trigger sound of weapons can be heard over 200 meters
 Door cannot be closed
 Bugfixing on per-item quantity control (Central Economy)
 Desync improved
 Improvised Ashwood Short Bow bugged
 Blaze is getting quickly ruined
 Pistol suppressor on CR75 Does not sit in correct spot
 JoeyX sunglasses spawning again
 Bolts Quiver spawning again
 12 Gauge Slug shells are spawning again
 Ballistic Helmet and Gas Mask can be equipped together again
 Spinal fractures _should_ be fixed now
 Green Paramedic Pants and Paramedic Jacket are spawning again
 Painting a gun will "lock" up gun in inventory and magazine detaches itself and disappear (fixed)
 Logging out/in with a weapon in your hand makes it immovable (fixed)
 Small Lake bugged north of Polesovo (fixed)
 V3S drives without wheels (fixed)
 Can't get into V3S (fixed)
 Struggling to swim over new trench to Prison Island (invisible wall) (fixed)
 Zombies dont see through chain link fences
 *Leaked Files:* 


 New animal models (various)
 New zombie models (various)
 Boletus (mushroom)
 Box of Nails / Nails (loose)
 Dextroamphetamine
 Car Tent
 Desert Eagle (& Magazine)
 Egg
 Fireplace Grill
 Headlamp Bulb (box)
 M53 Boulder Backpack (Olive, Black, DPM Camo)
 MCCUU Uniform (jacket/pants)
 Milk bottle
 Orange Worker Safety Vest
 Pear
 Plum
 Radiator (Car)
 Rosa canina (berries)
 Sambucus nigra (berries)
 Tactical Shirt (black/blue)
 Waterproof Bag (container)
 Windscreen Box (car)





*Quelle*



Redsupp schrieb:


> @Zybba
> Ja würde gern mit dir ne Runde spielen. Schreib mir ne PN mit deinen Daten


Alles klar.
Schicke ich dir heute abend.


----------



## Fiftdey (15. Juni 2015)

Also wenn sich jemand einem Anfänger annehmen möchte dann würde ich heute Abend ab 18uhr online kommen können. Müsste das Spiel aber noch kaufen und installieren, was aber schnell geht


----------



## Zybba (15. Juni 2015)

Fiftdey schrieb:


> Also wenn sich jemand einem Anfänger annehmen möchte dann würde ich heute Abend ab 18uhr online kommen können. Müsste das Spiel aber noch kaufen und installieren, was aber schnell geht


Grundsätzlich schon. Obs heute klappt, weiß ich aber nicht.
Schicke dir auch heute abend eine PM. ^^


----------



## Fiftdey (15. Juni 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich schon. Obs heute klappt, weiß ich aber nicht.
> Schicke dir auch heute abend eine PM. ^^



Okay alles klar bis dann auf dem Server

Aber für Tipps die ich allein bewerkstelligen könnte wäre ich dankbar


----------



## Zybba (15. Juni 2015)

Fiftdey schrieb:


> Aber für Tipps die ich allein bewerkstelligen könnte wäre ich dankbar


Hm...
Grundsätzlich kannste hier alles fragen, die anderen User helfen dir sicher gerne.
Allgemeine Tipps sind erst einmal etwas schwierig.

Charaktererstellung
1. Überleg dir, ob du 1st oder 3rd Person spielen willst. Sobald du einen entsprechenden Server joinst, wird dort ein passender Char genutzt oder eben neu erstellt.
2. Achte darauf, dass du auf Public Server gehst. Private bedeutet, dass der neue Char an diesen Server gebunden ist.
Im Grunde kannst du aber einen 1st, 3rd Person Charakter haben. Dazu noch die entsprechenden Private Chars.

Im Spiel
1. Trink nur aus Gefäßen/Brunnen. Nicht aus Wasserlöchern, dann kannste krank werden.
Falls du einen Brunnen findest, trinke solange, bis unten links steht, dass du voll bist.
Optimalerweise steht dann im Inventar "hydrated", hellgrün hinterlegt. Außerdem "stuffed".
Auf jeden Fall nicht mehr essen/trinken, wenn du stuffed bist. Sonst musst du brechen.
2. Am Anfang startet man immer "hungry", kannst du im Inventar sehen. Du brauchst was zu essen. Hauptsächlich findet man Dosen, die musst du mit einem Werkzeug (Messer, Schraubendreher, Axt, etc...) öffnen.
3. Falls du feststellt, dass du in deinem Spawnort keinen Loot findest, ziehe weiter. Am besten folge einfach der Straße.
An der Küste kannst/musst du mit mehr Spielerkontakt rechnen, landeinwärts weniger.
Um dich zu orientieren, kannst du diese Karte nutzen:
DayZ Standalone Chernarus+ Map - DayZDB
Am besten du findest ein Ortseingangs-/Ausgangsschild. Die sind kyrillisch, aber die Namen sind auf der Karte mit drauf.
Man startet größtenteils am Meer, da kann man sich teilweise auch anders orientieren. Z.b. an einer kleinen Insel oder der Anzahl der Piers im Hafen.
4. Du solltest ein Mikro haben, damit du einfach ingame mit den Leuten kommunizieren kannst.
5. Traue niemanden! 

Hat sonst noch wer generelle Tipps für ihn?


----------



## shadie (15. Juni 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Hm...
> Grundsätzlich kannste hier alles fragen, die anderen User helfen dir sicher gerne.
> Allgemeine Tipps sind erst einmal etwas schwierig.
> 
> ...



Wenn du zu Beginn keinen Loot findest und der nächste Ort weit entfernt ist kann es sich auch lohnen an Apfelbäumen Äpfel zu pflücken.
ich bin wegen der aktuellen Lootverteilung manchmal kurz vorm krepieren gewesen.
Da haben Äpfel gut weiter geholfen.

Unter Betten kleinen Tischen oder Regalen nachschauen hilft auch ungemein.


Allgemein sollte man sich gut mit der Karte anfreunden.
Ansonsten ist man echt planlos in dayz unterwegs....

Von der Küste am besten fernhalten.
- Entweder man wird von einem Freshspawn gekillt weil er vielleicht ne Axt oder so hat
- Oder man wird von Leuten gekillt die mit Absicht und vollem Equip an die Küste gehen um die neuen zu killen.

An Militärbasen am besten 2 mal hinschauen, ob man irgendwelche Bewegungen sieht.
Dort biste freiwild, da fragt keiner ob du friendly bist!

Trucks die an Punkten stehen, wo Sie nicht hingehören udn wenn diese noch irgendwie an einer Mauer stehen.....bloß stehen lassen!
Es kann sein dass die verbugged sind und du stirbst, sobald du einsteigst.


Keine Trucks auf Buggy servern nutzen.
Kann passieren, dass du per Desync in ner hauswand landest.

Das sind aber alles eher Tipps, für den späteren Spielverlauf.


----------



## Fiftdey (15. Juni 2015)

Ich danke euch fürs erste.. nun 7GB downloaden, eben hat er gemeint 8h das bei einer 100er Leitung  
Nun sagt er nur noch 10min.

So ganz hab ich das nicht verstanden mit dem 



> Überleg dir, ob du 1st oder 3rd Person spielen willst. Sobald du einen entsprechenden Server joinst, wird dort ein passender Char genutzt oder eben neu erstellt.


----------



## Zybba (15. Juni 2015)

Fiftdey schrieb:


> So ganz hab ich das nicht verstanden mit dem


Die Begriffe an sich, sind ja klar?

Auf einem 3rd Person Server kannst du auch jederzeit in 1st Person umschalten.

Auf dem 1st Person hingegen bist du daran gebunden.

Geschossen wird beim Zielen über das Visier eh immer in 1st Person.

Der Unterschied liegt meiner Meinung nach hauptsächlich im Gefecht gegen andere Spieler.
In 3rd Person schauen die Leute halt sicher Um Ecken und über Mauern. Das kann man selber natürlich auch machen.
Dadurch finde ich die Kämpfe aber recht bescheuert... ^^

In dem Video siehst du, was ich meine:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v7zoVIsIT2A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ist zwar nicht Dayz, aber da läufts halt genauso.


----------



## lol2k (15. Juni 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich war gestern das erste mal seit Monaten in Dayz mal wieder richtig unterwegs mit einem Kollegen.
> Erst haben wir fleißig auf fast leeren Servern die lächerlich hohe  Lootquote genutzt und haben uns auf dem NWAF ein Rennen mit V3S  geliefert. -> beide umgekippt!



Same here! Zu scharfe Kurve gefahren, umgekippt --> `n Kollegen gebeten mich durch Rammen aufzurichten.. ich lass die Bilder mal für sich sprechen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu dem PVP-Fight: 
Habt ihr 3rd Person gespielt? 
Sobald man beschossen wird und die Richtung nicht orten kann, aus der der Schuss kam, ist das Todesurteil so gut wie unterschrieben. Da kann man selbst als erfahrener Spieler kaum noch etwas ausrichten. Mein Tipp für solche Situationen: Einen Ort des Rückzugs ausmachen (in dem Fall bspw. südwestlich der Military Base) um die Lage neu bewerten zu können. Wenn ihr dann noch "frag-geile" Gegner habt, begehen diese bei der Verfolgung oftmals einen Fehler und tappen in euren Hinterhalt. 

Zu dem aktuellen Patch lässt sich sagen: Läuft stabil, es gibt reichlich Loot (insbesondere Lebensmittel), _Tactical Bacon_ ist das neue _Canned Peaches_ (bezüglich des Nährwertes) und der Patch ist absolut pvp-lastig. Immerhin ist man derzeit nicht dazu verdammt Äpfel zu pflücken. An dem Balancing müssen die Devs echt noch arbeiten...


Sollte jnd. von euch während des Spielens Probleme mit der FPS bekommen, probiert mal den alten Trick aus:



> I've  found a few of the bugs introduced with the latest patches can be  resolved by using the hidden flush command rather than doing a complete  relog, such as:
> 
> -Unable to put items in hands
> 
> ...






Fiftdey schrieb:


> Okay alles klar bis dann auf dem Server
> 
> Aber für Tipps die ich allein bewerkstelligen könnte wäre ich dankbar



*Don't get attached to your gear!*


----------



## shadie (15. Juni 2015)

lol2k schrieb:


> Same here! Zu scharfe Kurve gefahren, umgekippt --> `n Kollegen gebeten mich durch Rammen aufzurichten.. ich lass die Bilder mal für sich sprechen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Bilder sprechen für sich jaa


----------



## Zybba (15. Juni 2015)

lol2k schrieb:


> n Kollegen gebeten mich durch Rammen aufzurichten.. ich lass die Bilder mal für sich sprechen.


Das ist uns genau so auch passiert! 



lol2k schrieb:


> Zu dem PVP-Fight:
> Habt ihr 3rd Person gespielt?


1st. Finde ich persönlich deutlich besser.



lol2k schrieb:


> *Don't get attached to your gear!*


Das ist tatsächlich ein guter Tipp.
Aktuell aber auch nicht so wichtig, da man eh mit Loot überflutet wird... ^^


----------



## Zybba (17. Juni 2015)

*DayZ bekommt einen SP Modus*

Naja, warum nicht... ^^
Solange er komplett vom MP gelöst ist, ist es ja nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Fiftdey (17. Juni 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> *DayZ bekommt einen SP Modus*
> 
> Naja, warum nicht... ^^
> Solange er komplett vom MP gelöst ist, ist es ja nicht verkehrt.



Und ich dachte ich spielte diesen gestern bereits


----------



## Zybba (17. Juni 2015)

Das wirst du noch oft denken!


----------



## shadie (17. Juni 2015)

Fiftdey schrieb:


> Und ich dachte ich spielte diesen gestern bereits



Darfst aber jederzeit damit rechnen, dass das Gebüsch um die Ecke kein Gebüsch sondern ein Sniper ist


----------



## Fiftdey (17. Juni 2015)

shadie schrieb:


> Darfst aber jederzeit damit rechnen, dass das Gebüsch um die Ecke kein Gebüsch sondern ein Sniper ist



Ich bin gespannt 
Wo findet man denn eine Sniper oder muss ich jemanden killen in der Hoffnung er hat eine gute Waffe? Die ak mit dem kaputten Fernrohr ist nicht das selbe


----------



## shadie (17. Juni 2015)

Fiftdey schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt
> Wo findet man denn eine Sniper oder muss ich jemanden killen in der Hoffnung er hat eine gute Waffe? Die ak mit dem kaputten Fernrohr ist nicht das selbe



Du brauchst eine Mosin + ein longrange scope.
Mosin findest du aktuell zu 100% im Militärcamp, das scope ist schon schwieriger 

Das ist auch die One hit Waffe in Dayz!

Bzgl. Singleplayer.

LOL  warum?


----------



## Zybba (17. Juni 2015)

shadie schrieb:


> Du brauchst eine Mosin + ein longrange scope.


Mosin + LRS passt nicht mehr. Ich dachte, das Hunting Scope geht, aber das scheint auch nicht zu stimmen.
Laut DayZ Wiki ist es immer noch das LRS.



shadie schrieb:


> Bzgl. Singleplayer.
> 
> LOL
> 
> ...


Warum nicht?
Vllt. haben die Leute keinen Durst mehr auf Desinfektionsmittel. ^^

Ich persönlich finde es weiterhin köstlich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadie (17. Juni 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Mosin + LRS passt nicht mehr. Ich dachte, das Hunting Scope geht, aber das scheint auch nicht zu stimmen.
> Laut DayZ Wiki ist es immer noch das LRS.
> 
> 
> ...



:-O ??? Passt es echt gar nicht mehr drauf ? 
Das war meine Lieblingswaffe in der Ausführung....+ die Tarnung

Ende 2015 Beta ist auch "optimistisch" oder ? 
Aktuell entwickelt es sich eher in die andere Richtung....

Werde es am WE mal testen, kein LRS auf der Mosi ist aber schon etwas blöd


----------



## Zybba (17. Juni 2015)

shadie schrieb:


> :-O ??? Passt es echt gar nicht mehr drauf ?
> Das war meine Lieblingswaffe in der Ausführung....+ die Tarnung


Die Begründung ist, dass die Mosin keine Schiene hat, um das Scope zu befestigen.
Evtl. gehts ja zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt als Workaround, mit Klebeband oder so.
Allerdings glaube ich, den Machern war die Kombi zu OP aktuell.



shadie schrieb:


> Ende 2015 Beta ist auch "optimistisch" oder ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Absolut. ^^
Das wurde aber auch als frühester Termin genannt, meine ich...


----------



## DARPA (18. Juni 2015)

Als Alternative zur Mosin wurde daher die Dragunov aka SVD eingeführt.


----------



## shadie (18. Juni 2015)

DARPA schrieb:


> Als Alternative zur Mosin wurde daher die Dragunov aka SVD eingeführt.



Ist die genau so stark wie die Mosin?

Halbautomatik richtig?

Hat die schon wer gefunden + am lebenden Objekt getestet?


----------



## DARPA (18. Juni 2015)

Mit PSO Scope und 10er Mag ein nettes Rifle.  Vorausgesetzt man hat das Glück, ein Magazin zu finden.

Konnte es nur mal an nen Zombie testen, aber 800m Headie war drin. Ne viertel Stunde später musste ich die Waffe leider nem anderen Spieler überlassen


----------



## Zybba (18. Juni 2015)

DARPA schrieb:


> Als Alternative zur Mosin wurde daher die Dragunov aka SVD eingeführt.


Hm...
Also ist die Mosin jetzt nur noch mit Iron Sights zu nutzen?

Laut DayZ Wiki passt auf die SVD aber kein LRS drauf: *http://dayz.gamepedia.com/SVD*

Für mich ist die neue Alternative Winchester + Hunting Scope.
Im Wiki steht, sie sei stärker als die Mosin: *http://dayz.gamepedia.com/Winchester_model_70*



shadie schrieb:


> Hat die schon wer gefunden + am lebenden Objekt getestet?


Ich nicht.


----------



## DARPA (18. Juni 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Laut DayZ Wiki passt auf die SVD aber kein LRS drauf: *http://dayz.gamepedia.com/SVD*



Die SVD spawnt mit nem PSO Scope. Hatte sie übrigens in ner Baracke gefunden.


----------



## Zybba (18. Juni 2015)

DARPA schrieb:


> Die SVD spawnt mit nem PSO Scope. Hatte sie übrigens in ner Baracke gefunden.


Ich dachte, das wäre von der Vergrößerung nur so in Richtung ACOG.
Aber da vertue ich mich evtl.

Meine neue Mosin Version wäre auf jeden Fall weiterhin die Winchester.


----------



## Fiftdey (18. Juni 2015)

Können wir ja heute Abend mal alle gemeinsam spazieren gehen [emoji12]


----------



## Zybba (18. Juni 2015)

Fiftdey schrieb:


> Können wir ja heute Abend mal alle gemeinsam spazieren gehen [emoji12]


Hast du dein neues Mic bereits erhalten?

Ich steig aber auf 1st Person wieder um dann.
Hoffe, das ist für dich auch ok.

@Redsupp:
Hast du meine PM mit Steam Profil erhalten?


----------



## Fiftdey (18. Juni 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Hast du dein neues Mic bereits erhalten?
> 
> Ich steig aber auf 1st Person wieder um dann.
> Hoffe, das ist für dich auch ok.
> ...



Mal schauen ob heute was im Briefkasten liegt 
Sollte es noch nicht da sein Switch ich auf push to Talk um 
Kein Problem mit dem First Person, laufe eh nur so rum


----------



## Zybba (18. Juni 2015)

Fiftdey schrieb:


> Mal schauen ob heute was im Briefkasten liegt
> Sollte es noch nicht da sein Switch ich auf push to Talk um
> Kein Problem mit dem First Person, laufe eh nur so rum


Ach, die Post streikt ja eh.

Ok, cool.
Heute Abend hätte ich auf jeden Fall Zeit.
Ich werd mal schauen, ob ein Kollege noch mitzockt.


----------



## Fiftdey (18. Juni 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ach, die Post streikt ja eh.
> 
> Ok, cool.
> Heute Abend hätte ich auf jeden Fall Zeit.
> Ich werd mal schauen, ob ein Kollege noch mitzockt.



Ab 18uhr könnt ich online kommen


----------



## Zybba (18. Juni 2015)

Ich muss mir vorher zumindest noch die neue Dota 2 Version anschauen. ^^
Ich peile für DayZ so 19-20 Uhr an.


----------



## Fiftdey (19. Juni 2015)

Hat gestern mit Zybba echt Spass gemacht, danke noch mal!
Auch wenn es mehr oder weniger für die Katz war, sind wir vom Strand (östlich der Karte) bis zum Airfield vorgestoßen, jedoch bin ich unglücklich gestürzt.. TOD war die Folge!
Bis zum nächsten mal


----------



## Zybba (19. Juni 2015)

Endlich gibts das offizielle 0.57 Stable Changelog!


Spoiler



As always, we will be watching server data, and the feedback tracker  for any potential severe issues and will address them accordingly with a  hot fix. For any bugs/issues you run into, please let us know by filing  it on the feedback tracker: My View - DayZ Feedback Tracker


 New items:
-7.62x54mmR Rounds (new texture)
-Butane Canister
-Candle
-City maps (re-added)
-Fish net trap
-Fox
    -Fox pelt
-Hand drill kit
-Hunting jacket (Autumn, Winter, Summer, Spring, Brown)
-Hunting scope
-New ice hockey stick
-Improvised rope
-Izh 18 Rifle
    -Sawed off Izh 18 Rifle
-Kashtan C-1 scope
-Long wooden stick (replaces Ashwood Stick)
-Meat tenderizer
-Medical scrubs (Blue, Green)
-Mess tin
-Oil barrel (Blue, Green)
-Pistol scope
-Pumpkin slices
-Radio
-Red 9
    -Red 9 buttstock
    -10 round magazine (9mm)
-SP-6 rounds (9x39mm)
-SVD
    -SVD 10 round magazine
-Torch
-Tripwire (not yet functional)
-UMP45
    -25 round UMP45 magazine
-VSS Vintorez
    -10 round VSS magazine
-Winchester Model 70 Alaskan
-New school building
-New road barrier objects and structures


New mechanics:
-Infected can now have their legs broken
-Infected will crawl when they have broken legs
-Player limbs can now be "bumped" and "chipped" before becoming fractured or broken
-Putting something in your hands now removes it from that slot in inventory
-Inventory system has been remade; putting something in your inventory  will place it on the top, the second equipment below it and so forth
-Rebalancing of infected damage threshold
-Meat, fruit, and vegetables are now able to be skewered and cooked over a fire
    -Meat becomes cooked (and eventually burnt)
    -Fruit and vegetables become dried
-Propane canisters now have a percentage
-LongHorn is now able to be used without a scope
-Crossbow holosight can now be placed on the LongHorn
-Placing a lit fireplace in your inventory will set the player on fire
-Fireplaces can now be lit using a Hand Drill Kit
-Pumpkins can now be cut into pumpkin slices
-Mixing water and disinfectant now creates a pesticide usable on plants
-Various new actions with the Oil Barrel
    -Combining guts and plant material in a barrel creates fertilizer       
    -A barrel with water is now required to tan pelts into leather
        -Clothing made of cloth or leather can now be dyed using natural supplies (bark, berries)
-Armbands can now be created from Rags
-Long wooden sticks have now replaced Ashwood Sticks and changed properties    
    -These can be put on your back like a melee weapon
        -They are pre-sharpened and can be used to cook meat or fruits/vegetables over a fire
        -A knife can be used to cut one of these from a tree, and they can be broken down into 3 Wooden Sticks
-Items in the environment (not in someone's inventory) can now become damaged
-Compass now shows direction from within the item hotbar
-Can no longer exploit the FoV whilst zoomed in (FoV doesn't change when looking through a scope)
-Changes to the 3PP camera mode
-Improvised Rope can now be crafted from stacks of Rags
-Earthworms can now be obtained by digging the ground with any type of Knife
-A stone oven Fireplace now requires 8 full-sized Stones
-Torch can be crafted using a Wooden Stick and a rag
    -Option to add resin by interacting with a tree with the Torch in your hands
-Fish Net Trap can be crafted using Metal wire and Netting
-Guard houses are now enterable
-Transformer vaults are now enterable


New animations:
-Carrying a barrel
-New animal animations (eg. sitting)


New locations:
-Hillside Village near Kamensk


Updated locations:
-Berezino
-Chernogorsk (new school building)
-Elektrozavodsk (new school building)
-Gorka
-International Airfield (NWAF)
-Kabanino
-Military Base (Kamensk) (underground areas removed)
-Novaya Petrovka (new school building)
-Settlement near Sinistok (updated w/ pond)
-Severograd (new school building)
-Stary Sobor (Evacuation Site added)
-Tisy
-Turovo
-Zelenogorsk (new school building)
-Road barriers scattered around streets and roads around Chernarus


Programming:
-Central Loot Economy re-implemented
-New inventory back-end
-Redistribution of infected spawns (to high-population areas)
        -Total number of infected per map increased from 1100 to 1240
-Skalisty Island added as a spawn point


Fixed:
-Fixes to Infected movement
-Pumpkins into hands bug
-Lower body disappearing after rolling on the ground
-Rubber arms when throwing items
-Animations of "making a garden plot" and "digging tile" missing or just glitching
-Landmine bug when taken into hands
-V3S occupant sitting behind the cabin
-Sick status from infected wound incurable
-Tree collisions obstructing path of V3S
-Several duping methods fixed
-Bug causing character to be Starving and Dehydrated upon login
-Sewing kits making items pristine
-Suicide animation speeds up search for apples, berries, etc.
-Crosshair disappears, tracks weapon sway
-Item in Plate Carrier with Pouches and Gun Holster disappears while switching it with another item
-Complete Plate Carrier set - inventory not sortable or moveable inside
-Putting bayonet on M4A1 with improvised silencer
-Adding holster to platecarrier+pouches removed inventory of vest
-Chemlight can be used to ignite fireplace
-Chemlight equips like a flashlight
-Cannot produce redacted seeds (cut out seeds) from plants
-Failing to light a fireplace due to lack of safety uses up a single match
-Fish cannot be cooked in campfire/stove
-Invisible fireplace upon relogging
-Plate carrier pouches cannot be repaired
-Skinning chickens no longer produces feathers
-Trigger sound of weapons can be heard over 200 meters
-Door cannot be closed
-Bugfixing on per-item quantity control (Central Loot Economy)
-Desync improved
-Improvised Ashwood Short Bow bugged
-Blaze is getting ruined quickly
-Pistol suppressor on CR75 does not sit in correct spot
-JoeyX sunglasses spawning again
-Bolts Quiver spawning again
-12 Gauge Slug shells are spawning again
-Ballistic Helmet and Gas Mask can be equipped together again
-Spinal fractures should be fixed now
-Green Paramedic Pants and Paramedic Jacket are spawning again
-Painting a gun will "lock" up gun in inventory and magazine detaches itself and disappear
-Logging out/in with a weapon in your hand makes it immovable
-Small Lake north of Polesovo bugged
-V3S drives without wheels
-Can't get into V3S
-Struggling to swim over new trench to Prison Island (invisible wall)
-Zombies dont see through chain link fences
-Items in hands get moved to inventory when character starts to swim
-Invisible food
-Batteries not discharging
-3PP camera clipping issues
-Attachment optics cannot be used as stand alone pieces for zooming


Known issues:
-Dynamic events spawning at the same locations
-Server crash issues
-Client crashes when disconnecting/shutting down game
-Character drops weapon when vaulting while double carrying guns
-Axe disappears when chopping down trees
-V3S launching off ground when hitting Infected/players


*Quelle
*


Fiftdey schrieb:


> Hat gestern mit Zybba echt Spass gemacht, danke noch mal!
> Auch wenn es mehr oder weniger für die Katz war, sind wir vom Strand  (östlich der Karte) bis zum Airfield vorgestoßen, jedoch bin ich  unglücklich gestürzt.. TOD war die Folge!
> Bis zum nächsten mal


Gerne, ich fands auch super! 

Fiftdey und ich haben eine ganz nette Runde hingelegt. Leider kann man sich aktuell deutlich zu einfach equippen.
Einerseits ist das natürlich nett, andererseits kein Survival.

Edit:
Wir haben uns gestern schon gefragt, was man wohl mit der Nagelbox machen kann... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redsupp (19. Juni 2015)

Seid ihr heut Abend wieder unterwegs?


----------



## Fiftdey (19. Juni 2015)

Redsupp schrieb:


> Seid ihr heut Abend wieder unterwegs?



Ich wenn erst gegen halb elf 
Kannst mich ja adden
Gleicher Name wie hier bei Stream


----------



## Zybba (19. Juni 2015)

Redsupp schrieb:


> Seid ihr heut Abend wieder unterwegs?


Ich werd es das WE nicht schaffen, frühestens wieder Montag.


----------



## Redsupp (22. Juni 2015)

Bin heute am Start. Wer ist dabei?


----------



## Fiftdey (22. Juni 2015)

Ich muss leider lernen und wenn werde ich erst mal Arkham Knight spielen


----------



## Zybba (23. Juni 2015)

Bei mir zu Hause ist das Internet weg, Modem defekt.
Daher bin ich erst mal auf unbestimmte Zeit nicht dabei.


----------



## Creeperio (23. Juni 2015)

Hust  mal wieder Dayz entstaubt in meiner Steambibliothek. Jemand morgen unterwegs mit dem ich mitlaufen kann?  
sonst gucke ich mir solo alles an, aber in geselliger Runde machts mehr Spaß ^^

Bin gespannt, was sich alles so getan hat.


----------



## Zybba (24. Juni 2015)

*Status Report - 23 Jun 2015*

Textform:


Spoiler



Greetings Survivors,

 As the team continues pushing development of DayZ, we have Brian,  Chris, and Viktor providing us with a peek at what is on the plate for  the team. For this week, Lead Producer Brian Hicks will discuss  development going forwards in regards to the DayZ audio module, while  Lead Artist Chris Torchia will discuss the decision making behind the  firearms design, and Lead Animator Viktor Kostik will discuss the  development of transitioning the player character across to the new  animation system.

 Like always, we have a couple of links to  our DayZ Trello board, and towards the end of this weeks' Status Report  we showcase a video showing an interesting game session springing forth  from a Vybor spawn.

*Contents This Week*


Development Board Spotlight 
Dev Update/Hicks 
E3 - DayZ PC Gaming Show 2015 
Dev Update/Chris 
Dev Update/Viktor 
Community Video: "Long Story Short - I Got a Vybor Spawn" 
 
*Development Board Spotlight*


*Dev Update/Hicks* 
 Greetings Survivors,

 Its been a hectic few weeks, with 0.57 release and E3 - but I'd like  to take some time out this week to discuss pending changes to the Audio  side of the Enfusion engine, as well as some critical audio bugs  plaguing DayZ Early Access players.

 We've talked about replacing the existing Audio system in DayZ with a  new Audio module better suited to DayZ's needs, but we haven't really  outlined what some of that means. As many players may know, the  inherited audio technology from the Real Virtuality (TKOH / Arma 2) side  of the family has its strengths, but it also has quite a few  weaknesses. As we began looking at the time and resources required to  update this portion of our base engine, we looked at several key areas  we wanted to improve:

_- 3D Positional Ambient Sound_: Supporting true 3D Positional  Ambient sounds is integral to proper immersion within Chernarus. As  well, once we support this - the roar of the coast, and the confusing  positional ambient noises should be a thing of the past.
_- More complex configuration options for vehicles, weapons, etc:_  Current technology supports a very basic methodology for potential  sounds and triggering events for weapons, vehicles and the likes. Moving  to the new Audio module will begin to allow the design and audio teams  to implement more complex audio configurations for items and vehicles in  game.

 As development on this portion of the engine continues, we'll be  looking at other features existing internal projects offer (such as Arma  3's tech) to ensure that the support the Enfusion engine offers is as  comprehensive as we can allow.

 In addition to this, work has continued internally on slaying the  ever illusive audio bug beast known as "Ghost sounds" - Potential  headway was revealed during a conference between key members of the  Arma, and DayZ teams. Potential related causes of the issue, as well as  fixes implemented on the Arma side of the company are hopefully going to  be implemented. We'll be testing this out on experimental hopefully  with 0.59 - I'll be speaking with people about this on the official DayZ  forums when we begin testing, and anyone encountering the issue at that  point is strongly encouraged to utilize the Feedback Tracker.

See you all in Chernarus!
_- Brian Hicks / Lead Producer_


*E3 - DayZ PC Gaming Show 2015*

 Also, we have a little bit of info in regards to modding and the  singleplayer part of DayZ in the following video featuring Brian Hicks  at this year's E3 convention. Thanks and props go out to the fine people  of DayZ Underground for providing the video!



*Dev Update/Chris*

 From the beginning of the project, Dean and I worked closely on the  initial design of firearms in DayZ, including which kinds of attachments  they should be able to use as well as which specific firearms would  best fit the environment.

 The requirements from Dean for creating the final list of firearms included:

 - 50/50 mixture of 'Western' and 'Eastern' firearms.
- Bias towards civilian models.
- Expansion of the weapon set should occur with minimum expansion of calibers and attachments
- Emphasis on short and intermediate range firearms

 Peter also required that each firearm should be as visually distinct  as possible from one another and that we should add some of our more  unique items.

 To figure out which sort of guns we should add, I took several trips  to zbraně a střelivo obchod (gun and ammo stores) in Prague as well as  investigated the websites of local gun ranges for firearms for sale and  rent and was shocked at the massive spectrum available to civilians.

 Here are some items I found in Prague. See if any of them are familiar:
 -Mosin Nagant
-Modded AR15s
-AR10s
-VZ58 (by the way, I'd love to buy one and export back home to the US http://forums.dayzgame.com/public/style_emoticons/default/smile.png )
-SVT40
-Tiger rifles (civilian SVD)
-Various bolt action rifles of every make and kind -Ruger 10/22
-Derringer pistol
-Single action revolvers
-Kimber 1911
-P38 Pistol
-Civilianized AK clones of multiple origins
-Various pump action 12 gauge shotguns

 The list goes on...

 In addition, we wanted to remain faithful to the lore of DayZ's roots in Arma2 so involvement of NATO and Russian forces and their equipment. This meant our options were wide open to consider some more exotic items like the AK74M, VSS, UMP45, etc...

 We hope this approach would provide a large variety of experiences  for our players as your strategy must sometimes change, depending on  what kind of firearms you end up with in your journey.

_- Chris Torchia / Lead Artist_


*Dev Update/Viktor*

 In the last weeks all animators were focused mainly on the new  animation system since all animations need to be reexported and adjusted  for the new skeleton.
Our initial goal is to reproduce the character as we know and then focus  on the improvements which new system will allow us to do.

 Player already has all movement animations, can reload all guns,  climb ladders, enter and drive vehicle and do other things as old  character.




 The big chunk of work is done although some major things still need to be implemented like most of the user actions.
 Some animations were improved on the go. So now we have new climbing  ladders anims, falling and landing, picking up and carrying heavy  items, some additional gestures and other polishings. The reload  animations at the moment work the same way but we just started on  advanced behaviour where chambering and loading rounds will get it's own  animations for each gun.




 In the Phase 2 of transition player character to the new animation  system we will do some major improvements regarding animations.
There will by synchronized walks and runs which will enable us later to  do some fancy stuff with upcoming wounded character and stamina.

 On to do list is also improvement of animations for first person  view, improved IK for feets and hands, detailed animations of guns, and  more.

_- Viktor Kostik / Lead Animator_


*Community Video: "Long Story Short - I Got a Vybor Spawn"*

 For this week, we have a small gem created by "Dog the Bandit  Hunter". This video popped up in the sea of DayZ content while looking  for a bit of entertainment one weekend. From the tumbnail it looked like  it was a video dedicated to depicting the Vybor spawn bug itself, so I  thought I'd have a look see. Very quickly did I find out though that it  was a bit more than that. Instead, the video turned out to be a somewhat  hectic documentation of Dog's experiences, as a result of the Vybor  spawn, during a gaming session.

 In short, many lols were had that afternoon while watching (and re-watching) Dog's video.


 Unfortunately, it seems like "Dog the Bandit Hunter" have hung up his  spurs in regards to editing and uploading gaming videos on YT, but  luckily there's still quite an archive of entertainment goodness on his  channel. If interested in more, please feel free to have a look: Dog the Bandit Hunter

 As always, if you have a nice video containing DayZ footage you'd  like to share, or if you have come across some DayZ footage from other  content creators, just post it in the Gallery section of the DayZ forums and we'll happily have a look.

 May is long gone, and again we are extremely grateful to see how many bugs we received from players. A quick look at the Feedback Tracker  tells us that  Darcion did very well in terms of finding new bugs, so  for the month of may, Darcion is the top bug hunter! As mentioned  before, we'll keep track of this in the background, and those of you  guys that make the extra effort to help out the team in terms of filing  them bugs will be mentioned in the Special Thanks section on the rolling  credits for DayZ.

 Header image credit: T1M #pepe

_- Michael aka SMoss / Community Manager_


*Quelle*



Creeperio schrieb:


> Hust  mal wieder Dayz entstaubt in meiner Steambibliothek. Jemand morgen unterwegs mit dem ich mitlaufen kann?


Generell schon, leider hat mein Modem versagt und ich warte noch auf Ersatz.


----------



## Zybba (25. Juni 2015)

Ich kann das wlan meiner Nachbarn mitnutzen.
Morgen Abend (ab 19/20 Uhr) würde ich gerne eine Runde zocken. Hat jmd. Lust, mitzumachen?


----------



## Fiftdey (25. Juni 2015)

Kann ich leider nicht


----------



## Redsupp (25. Juni 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich kann das wlan meiner Nachbarn mitnutzen.
> Morgen Abend (ab 19/20 Uhr) würde ich gerne eine Runde zocken. Hat jmd. Lust, mitzumachen?



Wenns bei mir zeitlich hinhaut, gerne


----------



## DARPA (25. Juni 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich kann das wlan meiner Nachbarn mitnutzen.
> Morgen Abend (ab 19/20 Uhr) würde ich gerne eine Runde zocken. Hat jmd. Lust, mitzumachen?



Ich hätte ab 20 Uhr Zeit für ne Tour


----------



## Zybba (26. Juni 2015)

Alles klar, dann peilen wir 20 Uhr an.
Die Anzahl Leute wird wohl auch reichen.
Ich schicke euch heute Abend noch einen Link zu meinem Steam Profil.

Spielt ihr auf 1st oder 3rd Person Servern?
Ich mag 1st lieber, spiele für eine Tour aber auch auf 3rd mit.


----------



## DARPA (26. Juni 2015)

Eigentlich nur 3rd, bin da aber offen.


----------



## Zybba (26. Juni 2015)

Vermutlich ist 3rd eh besser. Mein 1PP Char steht noch am NWAF und schleppt Fiftdeys Gewehr mit sich rum... ^^


----------



## DARPA (26. Juni 2015)

Nutzt ihr eigentlich TS oder ingame voice?


----------



## Zybba (26. Juni 2015)

TS.

Ingame Voice ist einfach ein großer Nachteil, wenn andere Spieler in der Nähe sind.
Ansonsten würde ich es gerne nutzen.


----------



## DARPA (26. Juni 2015)

Deswegen meine Frage 

Dann bis später.


----------



## Fiftdey (26. Juni 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Vermutlich ist 3rd eh besser. Mein 1PP Char steht noch am NWAF und schleppt Fiftdeys Gewehr mit sich rum... ^^



Wenn es stört gib es wem anders


----------



## Zybba (26. Juni 2015)

Fiftdey schrieb:


> Wenn es stört gib es wem anders


Alles klar.

Aber im Moment ist es noch kein Problem. ^^
Wir sollten nur mal sehen, dass wir dann demnächst mal wieder zocken.


----------



## Fiftdey (26. Juni 2015)

Mal schauen muss ich mal mit Frauchen reden wenn nicht komm ich kurz online gegen acht


----------



## Zybba (26. Juni 2015)

"Kurz" ist aber leider nicht.
Ich starte ja im Nordwesten und du vermutlich Süden/Osten. Daher würden wir sicher 30+ Minuten brauchen.
Heute wird es halt nichts, ist aber nicht schlimm.
Alleine zocke ich eh nie lange DayZ, hatte das letzte mal mit dir gezockt.


----------



## Fiftdey (26. Juni 2015)

[emoji5]️ okay alles klar. Mal sehen vielleicht will sie ja irgendwas gucken dann schleich ich kurz rüber .. Im Fernsehen ist doch auch immer gleich ne halbe Stunde


----------



## Zybba (26. Juni 2015)

Fiftdey schrieb:


> [emoji5]️ okay alles klar. Mal sehen vielleicht will sie ja irgendwas gucken dann schleich ich kurz rüber .. Im Fernsehen ist doch auch immer gleich ne halbe Stunde


Wird evtl. schwierig, falls ich ja mit den anderen auf einem 3rd Person Server spielen werde...
Mach dir keinen Stress! xD


----------



## Oozy (28. Juni 2015)

Habe gestern seit über einem halben Jahr wieder mal DayZ angefasst und bin erfreut, dass sich einige Dinge ins Positive verändert haben. Loot wie Waffen/Kleider etc habe ich relativ schnell gefunden, aber das Essen war auf dem Server so rar verteilt, dass ich zwei Mal kurz vor dem Verhungern war. Nachdem ich einige Zeit den Balken hungry auf orange hatte, kam gleichzeitig die Meldung "sick". Antibiotikum habe ich schon zwei geschluckt, aber die Farbe hat sich im Laufe der Zeit von grün nach orange verändert. Was muss ich da einnehmen, dass es meinem Char besser geht?


----------



## Zybba (28. Juni 2015)

AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Nachdem ich einige Zeit den Balken hungry auf orange hatte, kam gleichzeitig die Meldung "sick". Antibiotikum habe ich schon zwei geschluckt, aber die Farbe hat sich im Laufe der Zeit von grün nach orange verändert. Was muss ich da einnehmen, dass es meinem Char besser geht?


Sicher bin ich mir nicht.
Anscheinend immer ausreichend trinken, essen + saline bags nutzen. Die findet man aktuell ja im Überfluss.
Ich habs letztens so gemacht, hatte alle Medikamente bis auf Charcoal Tabs durch. Trotzdem war der Status weiterhin rot sick. Aber gestorben bin ich daran nicht.

*http://dayz.gamepedia.com/Status_Effects*


----------



## Redsupp (28. Juni 2015)

Hat heute jemand Lust?  Von mir aus gerne eher nachmittags/abends. Morgen muss ich früh raus


----------



## Oozy (28. Juni 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Sicher bin ich mir nicht.
> Anscheinend immer ausreichend trinken, essen + saline bags nutzen. Die findet man aktuell ja im Überfluss.
> Ich habs letztens so gemacht, hatte alle Medikamente bis auf Charcoal Tabs durch. Trotzdem war der Status weiterhin rot sick. Aber gestorben bin ich daran nicht.


Ok, ich werde es mal versuchen. Danke dir. 



Redsupp schrieb:


> Hat heute jemand Lust?  Von mir aus gerne eher nachmittags/abends. Morgen muss ich früh raus


Wieviele spielen jeweils mit? Lieber auf volle Server mit PvP oder zuerst auf einem relativ leeren Server looten? Kannst mich ja mal hinzufügen, evtl ergibt sich heute was. .../id/awr4fi


----------



## cap82 (28. Juni 2015)

AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Habe gestern seit über einem halben Jahr wieder mal DayZ angefasst und bin erfreut, dass sich einige Dinge ins Positive verändert haben. Loot wie Waffen/Kleider etc habe ich relativ schnell gefunden, aber das Essen war auf dem Server so rar verteilt, dass ich zwei Mal kurz vor dem Verhungern war. Nachdem ich einige Zeit den Balken hungry auf orange hatte, kam gleichzeitig die Meldung "sick". Antibiotikum habe ich schon zwei geschluckt, aber die Farbe hat sich im Laufe der Zeit von grün nach orange verändert. Was muss ich da einnehmen, dass es meinem Char besser geht?



Es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten, die den Status "sick" hervorrufen können. Du musst dabei auf die Statusmeldungen achten, die ab und zu auftauchen.
Hier hast du eine Übersicht, über die Krankheiten und Vergiftungen, die sich dein Charakter zuziehen kann:

Standalone Status Effects - DayZDB


----------



## lol2k (28. Juni 2015)

Hoffe die nachfolgenden Videos verlängern das Leben des ein oder anderen Users hier. 

Absichern lohnt sich! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xf5Cmy8spNQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Wie man sich "tot" stellt 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E8_9Er8wWnA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## shadie (29. Juni 2015)

Wir haben am WE zu 2. auch mal wieder gespielt.
Was soll ich sagen.

Am Airfield voll verkackt.

Wir hatten nach kurzer Zeit beide ne AK und eine SKS mit massig munnition.
haben dann einen Truck gefunden und sind die helis abgefahren.
Gleich einen gefunden und diese AUG "Steyr?" gefunden, 3 Stück!
Jeder also eine aufn Rücken geschnallt und nach Munnition aufm Airfield gesucht.

Was passiert?

Direkt vor uns rennen 2 Jungs mit ner Schrotflinte + Mosin rum (vor dem Feuerwehrhaus aufm Airfield).

Wir haben uns auf keine Experimente eingelassen und haben das feuer eröffnet.
Scheinbar haben wir die auch gut erwischt, Sie haben sich lange im Feuerwehrhaus verstecket.

Mit Kollege meinte dann es wäre schlau die leiter hochzuklettern und die von oben weg zu holen.
Er hat aber vergessen, dass er die AUG aufm Rücken hatte und sein Typ also die SKS auf den boden gelegt hat.
Tja was soll ich sagen, wenn man aufm Dach steht, die anderen gehört haben, dass man hochklettert und dann ihne waffe vor ner Schrotflinte steht.....geht nicht gut aus 

ich habe mich dann in den Tower geschlichen udn bin ganz oben drauf geklettert.
Das war eine gute Idee! Keiner hats gesehen.

Was habe ich aber vergessen? 
Die AUG ohne munni aufm Rücken, die AK unten am Tower an der Leiter 

*******! 

Also wieder runter gekrabbelt, hoch gekrabbelt gezielt, einen gesehen, gefeuert, voll verzogen auf die Entfernung ohne Scope und nen kopfschuss von ner Mosin kassiert 


Tja  was soll man da noch sagen?
Nicht grad mit Ruhm bekleckert.

Wenigstens hat dann mein Kumpel aufm balota Airstrip 2 Leute erschossen und wir hatten wieder 2 AK´s 


Die Jungs aufm Airfield dürften sich über unseren Loot gefreut haben


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (29. Juni 2015)

Ich schreibe es zwar immer wieder, aber vergesse es dann:

Hat hier jemand Lust mit einem ehemaligen DayZ-"Kenner" zu spielen.
Ich habe das Spiel zu letzt im Dezember 2014 richtig gespielt.

Mittlerweile sind ja so viele Updates gekommen, dass ich da erst wieder eine Einführung brauche.
Alle Waffen, die es so gab damals beherrsche ich noch sehr gut und ich kann auch beim Entfernung messen helfen. Bin da irgendwie ziemlich gut drin - fragt mich nicht, warum. ^^

Wenn sich jemand meldet, der das Spiel etwas gelassener nimmt, freue ich mich, denn den ein oder anderen Fehler werde ich sicherlich machen. 7 Monate ist ja nicht gerade wenig ^^

Steam Community :: Mit Robinson cruisen


----------



## Fiftdey (29. Juni 2015)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Ich schreibe es zwar immer wieder, aber vergesse es dann:
> 
> Hat hier jemand Lust mit einem ehemaligen DayZ-"Kenner" zu spielen.
> Ich habe das Spiel zu letzt im Dezember 2014 richtig gespielt.
> ...



Hab dir mal eine Anfrage gestellt. 
Ich bin neu dabei, und nach den Klausuren dann denk Ich werde ich öfters Zeit haben


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (29. Juni 2015)

Fiftdey schrieb:


> Hab dir mal eine Anfrage gestellt.


Bei Steam kam nichts an ^^


----------



## Fiftdey (29. Juni 2015)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Bei Steam kam nichts an ^^



Hm über das Handy gibt es einen Fehler 
Kannst mich ja hinzufügen 
Fiftdey


----------



## Redsupp (29. Juni 2015)

Hast von mir auch eine


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (29. Juni 2015)

Hatte nach längerer Zeit am WE auch mal wieder etwas gespielt.
Schicke Klamotten recht fix gefunden, Nahrung auch, als Oeffner musste erst so ein Fleischklopfer herhalten.

Meine Güte nochmal, stellt sich mein Char blöd beim Aufmachen an. Der verschüttet ja alles 

Bald auch ne Waffe gefunden, aber keine Munition. Aber egal. Mit Sonnenbrille und Barret sieht man immerhin cool aus, da ändert auch ein pinkfarbener Rucksack nix dran 

Und dann - am Ausgang einer Scheune: auf einem Haufen liegen zig Rucksäcke, Schuhe, Magazine, diverse Waffen, Magazine, Aufsätze, Zielfernrohre.
Mehr als man tragen kann und sobald man etwas aufhebt ,sieht man da drunter noch mehr.
Keine Ahnung, was da los war.
Habe zu Hause einen Screenshot, muß den mal hochladen.

Habe mich dann mit meiner AK mitten auf nen Platz gestellt und mal etwas rumgeballert, um ein paar Zombies anzulocken.
Vorher nämlich nur mal einen gesehen und richtig vorsichtig musste ich mich auch nie bewegen.

Drei Stück kamen dann auch nacheinander an, habe ich dann natürlich mit der Waffe fix erledigt.

Dann sehe ich einen Spieler wegrennen und freute mich schon, denn irgendwie treffe ich so gut wie nie auf andere Spieler.

Ich hinterher und wir stehen uns irgendwann gegenüber.

Ich habe dann meine Waffe weggesteckt und den Arm gehoben, da greift der Dödel mich mit einer Brechstange an.

Ich zurück, Waffe gezogen, aber nicht geschossen.
Waffe wieder weg, wieder Arm gehoben, da geht der mit einem Messer auf mich los. 

Waffe gezogen, ihm mit meiner restlichen Munition ne schöne Spur vor die Füsse gezogen, Waffe weg, Arm gehoben.

Zack, ich fange mir wieder einen Schlag ein.

Wollte ja eh nicht ernsthaft spielen, aber trotzdem habe ich mich dann geärgert, daß ich ihn nicht einfach abgeknallt habe.

Aber wie gesagt, ich treffe so selten auf andere Spieler.

Hatte ihn dann mit meiner Schaufel erledigt, kurz darauf war ich dann aber ebenfalls ohnmächtig und dann tot.


----------



## borni (29. Juni 2015)

Typisches DayZ Abenteuer, das damit endet das man Tod ist!


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (30. Juni 2015)

Verstehe aber nicht, warum der mich angegriffen hat.

Dass ich rein waffenmäßig wesentlich besser ausgestattet war, hat er doch gesehen und meine Warnschüsse und das Winken sollten ihm gezeigt haben, dass ich ihm nix tue.

Wie ist das eigentlich bei Euch? Stoßt ihr schnell andere Spieler, oder stolpert ihr eher alleine durch die Gegend?
Selbst auf recht gut besuchten Servern stolpere ich eigentlich immer alleine durch die Gegend.

Ist ja auch auf Dauer nicht gerade spannend, vor allem, solange die Zombies keine wirkliche Bedrohung darstellen.

Bzw: Man bricht sich mehr sofort die Knochen, wenn man mal von einen 0,50m hohen Abstaz springt.


----------



## shadie (30. Juni 2015)

Wir treffen recht häufig auf andere Spieler.
Sind meistens aber auch mit Trucks unterwegs und fahren helis ab.
Die Dinger hört man ja aus zig Kilometern Entfernung.

An der Küste verläuft das ganze mit anderen SPielern meistens glimpflich aus, es sei denn man trifft so deppen die mit AK an die Küste gehen um zu töten.

Auf Hotspots wie dem Airfield und Militärlägern gehen wir aber keine Experimente ein.
Da wird geschossen, selbst wenn wir dabei drauf gehen wie vorgestern


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (30. Juni 2015)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Verstehe aber nicht, warum der mich angegriffen hat.
> 
> Dass ich rein waffenmäßig wesentlich besser ausgestattet war


Genau deswegen. Warum lange Equipment suchen, wenn es direkt vor einem steht?


----------



## DARPA (30. Juni 2015)

shadie schrieb:


> Wir treffen recht häufig auf andere Spieler.
> Sind meistens aber auch mit Trucks unterwegs und fahren helis ab.
> Die Dinger hört man ja aus zig Kilometern Entfernung.



Ich war letztens alleine unterwegs und hatte nen Truck gefunden. Da mir langweilig war bin ich die gesamte Küste abgefahren, schön langsam durch Elektro und Cherno. Server war fast voll. Trotzdem hab ich nur Zombies gesehen. Hab mir dann gedacht, die meisten gehen wahrscheinlich eher in Deckung, wenn sie den Sound hören ^^

Normal merkt man recht schnell, wie andere Spieler ticken, wenn man sie anquatscht.


----------



## shadie (30. Juni 2015)

DARPA schrieb:


> Ich war letztens alleine unterwegs und hatte nen Truck gefunden. Da mir langweilig war bin ich die gesamte Küste abgefahren, schön langsam durch Elektro und Cherno. Server war fast voll. Trotzdem hab ich nur Zombies gesehen. Hab mir dann gedacht, die meisten gehen wahrscheinlich eher in Deckung, wenn sie den Sound hören ^^
> 
> Normal merkt man recht schnell, wie andere Spieler ticken, wenn man sie anquatscht.



Einfach mal vorsichtig stehen bleiben 
Dann kommen Sie alle aus den Gebüschen gekrabbelt 

Idealer weise vor ner Polizeistation 

Habe auf Public eine Winchester 70 gefunden, die sieht ja cool aus.
Ist die gut und passt da das Long range scope drauf?
Habe da ein Video gesehen, da war ein Scope drauf, sah aber etwas anders aus :-/


----------



## Zybba (30. Juni 2015)

shadie schrieb:


> Habe auf Public eine Winchester 70 gefunden, die sieht ja cool aus.
> Ist die gut und passt da das Long range scope drauf?
> Habe da ein Video gesehen, da war ein Scope drauf, sah aber etwas anders aus :-/


Das ist für mich die neue Sniperwaffe.
Da muss das Hunting Scope drauf.


----------



## shadie (30. Juni 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Das ist für mich die neue Sniperwaffe.
> Da muss das Hunting Scope drauf.



Das klingt doch gut 

habe auch schon ein magazin für die SVD aufm Private gefunden.
Fehlt nur noch die SVD


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (30. Juni 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WucOzLRh4hg  Das beste Video der Welt 

Player: GET INSIDE!
Morgan Freeman: Hollywood actrs first!


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (30. Juni 2015)

DOPPELPOST


----------



## Gast1668381003 (1. Juli 2015)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Verstehe aber nicht, warum der mich angegriffen hat.



Wahrscheinlich war's mal wieder so'n "KKK" (*k*ernbehindertes *K*eller*k*ind)


----------



## DARPA (1. Juli 2015)

shadie schrieb:


> habe auch schon ein magazin für die SVD aufm Private gefunden.



Halte es gut fest  Diese Mags sind rar.


----------



## lol2k (3. Juli 2015)

Vorschau auf das kommende Update 0.58
Mit dabei: Die neue 3rd Person Kameraperspektive, der V3S mit 120 Item-Slots, das überarbeitete Inventarmenü, etc. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C971wWBlBiE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## INU.ID (16. Juli 2015)

Moin Männer.

Ich hab mir vor ca. 2h DayZ (in Steam) gekauft, wollte mal schauen wie der Stand so ist (hab damals die Mod sehr viel gespielt). Jedenfalls läuft das Game irgendwie mit sehr niedrigen FPS (bis runter auf ~10FPS, kurzzeitig auch mal noch tiefer). Das Kuriose; Die Auslastung der CPU und der GPU liegen ständig unter 20%, beim Speicherplatz sieht es noch schlimmer (leerer!) aus. Ich hab die letzten 2h alle gängigen Tipps ausprobiert, tlw. auch mit minimaler Auswirkung auf die FPS. Aber das Hauptproblem, dass das Spiel irgendwo die "Handbremse" angezogen hat (und die Hardware quasi nicht erkennbar belastet), wurde davon nicht besser. CPU ist ein 3930K mit 6x4GHz samt 16GB RAM, die Graka eine 980Ti mit 6GB (von denen DayZ bisher max. ~700 belegt hat). Gespielt wird in 1080p. Windows 8.1 inkl. Treiber usw. ist alles aktuell, und auch erst vor ein paar Monaten neu aufgesetzt worden.

Is doch A A sowas. :/


----------



## shadie (16. Juli 2015)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Moin Männer.
> 
> Ich hab mir vor ca. 2h DayZ (in Steam) gekauft, wollte mal schauen wie der Stand so ist (hab damals die Mod sehr viel gespielt). Jedenfalls läuft das Game irgendwie mit sehr niedrigen FPS (bis runter auf ~10FPS, kurzzeitig auch mal noch tiefer). Das Kuriose; Die Auslastung der CPU und der GPU liegen ständig unter 20%, beim Speicherplatz sieht es noch schlimmer (leerer!) aus. Ich hab die letzten 2h alle gängigen Tipps ausprobiert, tlw. auch mit minimaler Auswirkung auf die FPS. Aber das Hauptproblem, dass das Spiel irgendwo die "Handbremse" angezogen hat (und die Hardware quasi nicht erkennbar belastet), wurde davon nicht besser. CPU ist ein 3930K mit 6x4GHz samt 16GB RAM, die Graka eine 980Ti mit 6GB (von denen DayZ bisher max. ~700 belegt hat). Gespielt wird in 1080p. Windows 8.1 inkl. Treiber usw. ist alles aktuell, und auch erst vor ein paar Monaten neu aufgesetzt worden.
> 
> Is doch A A sowas. :/



Auf welchen Einstellungen wird den ngespielt?
man muss sehr viel tweaken.
Auf Ultra wird das auf keiner Kiste dieser Erde laufen.

Dass das system nicht ausgelastet ist für Dayz leider auch normal.

Ich denke alles auf Mittel.
antialiasing senken
Wolken aus oder niedrig

Sollten dir in Wäldern und aufm Land ca. 60-70 FPS bringen
In Städten wirst du abeer nie über 30 FPS kommen.

Ein Kollege spielt mit nem 4790k + 2x 980ti, in städten max 40 FPS


----------



## bath92 (16. Juli 2015)

@INU.ID:
Versuch am besten deine Grafikkarte besser auszulasten, sprich DS aktivieren z.B. 2560x1440. Sieht gleich viel besser außer und kostet dich keine FPS, da man in DayZ ständig im CPU-Limit hängt.
Der zweite Schritt wäre alle CPU-lastigen Einstellungen wie z.B. Sichtweite etc. runter zu stellen.
Geht am besten über die Textdatei mit deinem Namen im DayZ-Ordner (meist unter Dokumente).

Hier mal meine Einstellungen:

shadowZDistance=100;
viewDistance=1600;
preferredObjectViewDistance=1200;

Ansonsten hilft nicht viel, ist einfach zu CPU-lastig bzw. zu stark von der Serverperformance abhängig.


----------



## INU.ID (16. Juli 2015)

Wenn es CPU-lastig wäre würde ich ja nichts sagen, aber es lastet meine CPU und GPU ja eben NICHT aus. Ich hab nicht mehr als in der Spitze kurzzeitig etwa 20% Auslastung. Ich hab auch schon die Diagramme der einzelnen CPU-Kerne angeschaut, aber kein Kern wird mehr als (kurz) halb ausgelastet. Und das bei reduziertem Takt (der Turbo taktet nicht auf 100%). Ich hab auch mal CPU und GPU von Hand auf den max. Takt festgesetzt, aber das ändert an den FPS auch nix.

Das mit dem Server hab ich mir auch schon gedacht (ARMA eben), aber die 4-5 Server die ich auf die schnelle getestet hab (mal schnellster Ping, mal mit den meisten Playern) können ja nicht alle shice sein. Ich bin auch kein 1337-288HzPro-Gamer, der unter 120Hz nen Schlaganfall bekommt. Ich kann auch gut mit 30FPS leben, wenn sie konstant sind. Aber selbst davon ist DayZ SA weit entfernt.

Ich verstehe einfach nicht wieso die FPS so shice sind, und der Rechner gleichzeitig kurz davor ist in den Standby zu gehen, weil er von DayZ quasi nix merkt.


----------



## MfDoom (17. Juli 2015)

Das ist nicht normal, 30FPS sollten schon drin sein. Ausserhalb Städten auch mehr.


----------



## shadie (17. Juli 2015)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Wenn es CPU-lastig wäre würde ich ja nichts sagen, aber es lastet meine CPU und GPU ja eben NICHT aus. Ich hab nicht mehr als in der Spitze kurzzeitig etwa 20% Auslastung. Ich hab auch schon die Diagramme der einzelnen CPU-Kerne angeschaut, aber kein Kern wird mehr als (kurz) halb ausgelastet. Und das bei reduziertem Takt (der Turbo taktet nicht auf 100%). Ich hab auch mal CPU und GPU von Hand auf den max. Takt festgesetzt, aber das ändert an den FPS auch nix.
> 
> Das mit dem Server hab ich mir auch schon gedacht (ARMA eben), aber die 4-5 Server die ich auf die schnelle getestet hab (mal schnellster Ping, mal mit den meisten Playern) können ja nicht alle shice sein. Ich bin auch kein 1337-288HzPro-Gamer, der unter 120Hz nen Schlaganfall bekommt. Ich kann auch gut mit 30FPS leben, wenn sie konstant sind. Aber selbst davon ist DayZ SA weit entfernt.
> 
> Ich verstehe einfach nicht wieso die FPS so shice sind, und der Rechner gleichzeitig kurz davor ist in den Standby zu gehen, weil er von DayZ quasi nix merkt.



hast du die Tipps oben überhaupt gelesen?

Wenn du nicht tweakst, dann ruckelts eben.


----------



## MfDoom (17. Juli 2015)

Es sollte auch ohne Tweaks besser laufen.


----------



## INU.ID (17. Juli 2015)

shadie schrieb:


> hast du die Tipps oben überhaupt gelesen?


Hast du mein erstes Posting oben überhaupt gelesen? 


INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich hab die letzten 2h alle gängigen Tipps ausprobiert,


Und zwischenzeitlich sind noch ein paar dazu gekommen. Bisher hab ich ca. 3-4h gesucht und probiert, und ca. 20 Minuten gespielt. Außerhalb geht die FPS natürlich auch mal hoch, aber eben noch weit von dem entfernt was eigentlich auf dem Bildschirm laufen müsste. :/


----------



## shadie (17. Juli 2015)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Hast du mein erstes Posting oben überhaupt gelesen?
> 
> Und zwischenzeitlich sind noch ein paar dazu gekommen. Bisher hab ich ca. 3-4h gesucht und probiert, und ca. 20 Minuten gespielt. Außerhalb geht die FPS natürlich auch mal hoch, aber eben noch weit von dem entfernt was eigentlich auf dem Bildschirm laufen müsste. :/



Das sagt uns trotzdem nicht was du genau ausprobiert hast bzw. welche Einstellungen du nutzt.

Wie gesagt, I7 4790K / R9 290x / außerhalb von Städten: ca. 80 FPS / kleine Ortschften 50 FPS / Städte 30 FPS

Mehr ist einfach nicht drinnen!

Woran das liegt?
An der beschissenen Engine, Sie nutzt einfach die vorhandenen Ressourcen nicht.

Eventuell bis nächstes Jahr warten, es wird daran gearbeitet die Engine für DX12 ready zu machen.
Das dauert aber sicher noch.


----------



## bath92 (17. Juli 2015)

shadie schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, I7 4790K / R9 290x / außerhalb von Städten: ca. 80 FPS / kleine Ortschften 50 FPS / Städte 30 FPS



Kommt ungefähr hin, wobei die FPS in Städten wie z.B. Berezino gerne auch mal auf 20 FPS fallen können.



shadie schrieb:


> Woran das liegt?
> An der beschissenen Engine, Sie nutzt einfach die vorhandenen Ressourcen nicht.



Ein grundsätzliches Problem von Bohemia, siehe Arma 3. Die Mehrkernoptimierung ist schlicht und einfach nicht vorhanden, max. werden zwei Kerne ausgelastet.
Bei Arma 3 sieht man übrigens die schlechte Serverperformance ziemlich gut, einfach mal Singleplayer -FPS mit Multiplayer-FPS (z.B. KotH) vergleichen. 

Edit: PC-Spiele mit DirectX 12: Games-Liste mit Ark, DayZ, Star Citizen und weiteren Spielen


----------



## INU.ID (17. Juli 2015)

So, hier kann man alles nötige erkennen: 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BxAg1FFCOuQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Quali hat leider durch die Recodierung seitens Youtube deutlich gelitten, aber ich denke man kann die Werte links oben (MSI Afterburner) oft genug erkennen. Wie man sieht wird die GPU tlw. nur im einstelligen %-Bereich ausgelastet, ähnlich wie die CPU. Und ob 60FPS oder unter 10FPS, die Auslastung ändert sich auch nicht wirklich.


Edit:


shadie schrieb:


> Woran das liegt?
> An der beschissenen Engine, Sie nutzt einfach die vorhandenen Ressourcen nicht.



OK, also kein Problem was man "wegtweaken" kann. Schade, aber ich  dreh net auf 800x600 runter um dann in Städten auf 40FPS zu kommen...
Dann kann ich DayZ SA also erstmal bei Seite legen, und in ein paar Monaten noch mal reinschauen...  :/


----------



## efdev (17. Juli 2015)

auch die Auflösung auf 800x600 zu stellen  dürfte dir nicht den gewünschten Effekt bringen sofern mich meine Erinnerung nicht trügt .


----------



## bath92 (18. Juli 2015)

Also die FPS-Einbrüche unter 20 FPS sind meiner Meinung nach nicht normal, da liegt das Problem dann irgendwo anders.

Würde folgende Einstellungen noch ändern:
- Objekte --> sehr hoch
- Wolken --> sehr niedrig
- Schatten --> sehr niedrig

Und wenn noch nicht geschehen die Sichtweite etc. in der Textdatei ändern: shadowZDistance=100, viewDistance=1600, preferredObjectViewDistance=1200, gegebenfalls noch weiter runter gehen.

Spiele zwar zurzeit nicht, aber beim letzten Mal hatte ich damit mind. 25 FPS


----------



## lol2k (18. Juli 2015)

Die "Object Details" runterschrauben hat mir ein paar zusätzliche FPS verschafft, außerdem musste ich von 2560x1440 (nativ) auf FullHD runtergehen, um die FPS in den Städten halbwegs konstant zwischen 20-30 halten zu können. 
Die Devs versprechen bereits seit einem halben Jahr die Performance zu verbessern. Der neue Renderpfad ist angeblich noch nicht vollständig implementiert - somit ist man als Spieler gut damit beraten, große Städte in pucto PVP zu meiden.
Aktuell würde ich sowieso vom stable build DayZs abraten - Meldungen über Cheater häufen sich (erneut). Private Server und exp build stellen gute Möglichkeiten dar, Cheatern aus dem Weg zu gehen.


----------



## skyrrd (19. Juli 2015)

Hallo Leute, hab jetzt einige spielstunden  in dayz gesammelt, allerdings hauptsächlich solo und pve, wer Lust hat mich mit auf Streifzug zu nehmen kann noch gerne auf steam adden: nchantmnt


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. Juli 2015)

Warten die heute die Experimentalserver? Mir wird keiner mehr angezeigt.
Hat sich erledigt, lesen hilft manchmal.


----------



## lol2k (1. August 2015)

Ein paar interessante Videos vom Wobo:






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yw7Pzg8UMeA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ICmaNCpen60

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DJAy0FcmjJM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## shadie (10. August 2015)

Ich habe nach 3 Wochen Umzug Renovieren usw nun auch endlich wieder Internet bekommen 

Am WE mal eine Runde gespielt und viel zu Lachen gehabt 
Mit einem LKW zu nem Heli
Ausgestiegen und M4 magazine gelootet (leider keine Waffe)
In dem moment kommt ein anderer Truck aus der ferne, schnell eingestiegen und dann gabs ne Verfolgungsjagd bis nach Balota 

Dort ist er dann zu schnell in eine Kurve gefahren und hat sich überschlagen  das wars dann, glaube der war sogar tot, ist keiner ausgestiegen.


Heute Abend mal so die letzten Patchnotes durchlesen, weiß gar nicht ob sich in den 3 Wochen irgendwas getan hat.

habe sogar den Release von 1151 verpasst  bzw nicht mitbekommen


----------



## Zybba (10. August 2015)

shadie schrieb:


> Dort ist er dann zu schnell in eine Kurve gefahren und hat sich überschlagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ist aber auch zu einfach... ^^



shadie schrieb:


> Heute Abend mal so die letzten Patchnotes durchlesen, weiß gar nicht ob sich in den 3 Wochen irgendwas getan hat.


Ich glaube nicht. Eigentlich sollte das Update ja immer Ende des Monats kommen, wurde aber verschoben aus Gründen. ^^
Wenn das draußen ist wollte ich aber auch wieder mal ne Runde zocken.
Werde dann hier noch mal anfragen wegen Mitspielern.


----------



## shadie (10. August 2015)

Jep 
ich habe meinen dann auch in Elektro umgeschmissen


----------



## Zybba (10. August 2015)

Deine PM habe ich bekommen, werde dich später mal adden.
Allerdings bin ich mittlerweile echt zum Sonntagsspieler verkommen... ^^
Zocke halt nur ab und an mal, meist wenn ein neuer Patch da ist.


----------



## shadie (10. August 2015)

Passt schon, hab aktuell auch nicht all zu viel Zeit, meistens am WE 

Dann aber gerne in einer kleinen Gruppe, alleine ist öde.


----------



## RazerR92 (13. August 2015)

Hallo,

habe jetzt schon etwa 6 Monate kein DayZ mehr gespielt. Also einiges aufzuholen.
Suche noch Mitspieler, die ein wenig zocken wollen


----------



## shadie (14. August 2015)

Moin moin Leute,

wie schauts denn am WE so bei euch aus?
Eventuell mal jemand Lust ne Runde zu daddeln?


----------



## RazerR92 (14. August 2015)

Ich bin ab heute Abend verfügbar 

Steam: drsheld0n


----------



## shadie (14. August 2015)

RazerR92 schrieb:


> Ich bin ab heute Abend verfügbar
> 
> Steam: drsheld0n




Ich lade dich nach der Arbeit (18 Uhr lol  ) dann mal ein, nicht wundern wenn was von Dezai kommt 

kann aber sein, dass ich erst ab morgen verfügbar bin, muss heute noch ein wenig an meinem Nas basteln


----------



## Zybba (14. August 2015)

RazerR92 schrieb:


> Ich bin ab heute Abend verfügbar
> 
> Steam: drsheld0n


Ich adde dich später auch mal, zocke aber echt nur sporadisch DayZ. ^^


----------



## DARPA (14. August 2015)

Evtl. bin ich mit dabei. Habs auch schon länger nicht gezockt und wollte eh mal das aktuelle Build testen.


----------



## Zybba (14. August 2015)

DARPA schrieb:


> Evtl. bin ich mit dabei. Habs auch schon länger nicht gezockt und wollte eh mal das aktuelle Build testen.


Ich warte seit 2 Wochen auf das aktuelle aktuelle Stable Build. ^^
Aber kommt mal wieder nix...


----------



## DARPA (14. August 2015)

Gabs nicht letztens ein Update? Bin da aktuell nicht so im Thema ^^
Seit unserer letzten Tour hab ich es glaube nicht mehr angepackt.


----------



## cap82 (14. August 2015)

Ich häng mich evtl. auch mal mit dran. War jetzt ne zeitlang in Arma3 unterwegs und hab die Standalone seit paar Wochen nicht gespielt.


----------



## Zybba (14. August 2015)

DARPA schrieb:


> Gabs nicht letztens ein Update? Bin da aktuell nicht so im Thema ^^
> Seit unserer letzten Tour hab ich es glaube nicht mehr angepackt.


Ich auch nicht... 

Seitdem gab es evtl. ein Stable Update, aber es steht halt wieder eins an aktuell.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cap82 (14. August 2015)

Hier vielleicht für den einen oder anderen interessant..





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W4UCLfx9NAQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## lol2k (14. August 2015)

Aus dem Status Report, der soeben veröffentlicht wurde:



> For a quick recap of what the focus has been over this week:
> 
> - Items Stuck in Hands
> - Player Desync Issues
> ...




RTX 2015




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RnodPC2VPgI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Quelle


----------



## MezZo_Mix (14. August 2015)

Laufen Zombies immer noch durch Wände?


----------



## bath92 (14. August 2015)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Laufen Zombies immer noch durch Wände?



Hab heute die Experimental paar Stunden getestet läuft so weit gut, aber hab keinen einzigen Zombie gesehen.

Weiß jemand ob die komplett rausgenommen wurden für 0.58?


----------



## Zybba (22. August 2015)

Haha...
Eine Woche Urlaub, komme wieder.
Immer noch kein neuer Stable Build?



RazerR92 schrieb:


> Ich bin ab heute Abend verfügbar
> 
> Steam: drsheld0n


Hab keinen mit genau dem Namen gefunden.


----------



## shadie (24. August 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Haha...
> Eine Woche Urlaub, komme wieder.
> Immer noch kein neuer Stable Build?
> 
> ...



Das habe ich mir gestern auch gedacht.
habe dann mit einem Kollegen trotzdem mal wieder ein Ründchen gedreht.

Nach 4 Stunden CS GO (ich wollte von Unranked so schnell wie möglich aufsteigen, war nach par Stunden dann auch Gold Nova 2 ) ist Dayz echt mal eine "Erholung" in sachen aktion


----------



## DARPA (24. August 2015)

Ich hatte Freitag mal ne kurze Solo Tour gemacht, weil ich mal wieder reinschaun wollte. Da meine Orientierung in Chernarus nicht die beste ist und ich auch gar nicht so auf meine Route geachtet hab, stand ich plötzlich vor den Mauern vom NW ^^ 
Genau in dem Moment hör ich Muni teilen. Hab mich dann direkt an eine News erinnert, worin stand, dass die Ghost Sounds behoben werden. Nur wusste ich nicht mehr, für welches Build das war  
Hab mich dann doch erstmal dezent zurückgezogen, aber dabei die ganze Zeit Dosen und Muni Sound gehört. Also wars doch erst für ein späteres Update, puh. Aber da war er wieder, dieser Dayz Moment


----------



## Zybba (25. August 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadie (25. August 2015)

jetzt wo ich ne Winchester samt Scope gefunden habe 

Wie würde es bei euch denn am WE mal mit nem Ründchen ausschauen falls es nicht all zu geiles Wetter geben sollte ?


----------



## Zybba (25. August 2015)

Ich wäre dabei!


----------



## DARPA (25. August 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich wäre dabei!



+1

Freitag abend wär optimal


----------



## Redsupp (25. August 2015)

Vielleicht bin ich auch dabei


----------



## shadie (26. August 2015)

Darpa und zybba habe ich ja meine ich schon in Steam

Redsupp wie heißt du denn in Steam? 

TS Server könnte ich zur Verfügung stellen falls sich keiner findet.


----------



## bath92 (26. August 2015)

Update 0.58 lädt grad bei Steam.


----------



## Redsupp (26. August 2015)

Ist schon bekannt was das Update mitsich bringt?


----------



## bath92 (26. August 2015)

Redsupp schrieb:


> Ist schon bekannt was das Update mitsich bringt?



Wenn sich zur Experimental 0.58 nix geändert hat gibt´s Militärlot jetzt wieder nur an Militärposten (Airfield, Zelte, Baracken, etc.).

Ansonsten halt wieder neue Bugs.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (26. August 2015)

Also, ein 1,2GB großes Update bringt mich vielleicht wieder näher mit DayZ zusammen


----------



## Redsupp (26. August 2015)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Also, ein 1,2GB großes Update bringt mich vielleicht wieder näher mit DayZ zusammen



Mich nicht, muss erstmal wieder 1-2h runterladen


----------



## shadie (26. August 2015)

Redsupp schrieb:


> Mich nicht, muss erstmal wieder 1-2h runterladen



hast ja bis Freitag Zeit


----------



## cap82 (26. August 2015)

Komme grad nicht ins Steam Netzwerk.
Hat noch jemand das Problem?

EDIT: Hat sich erledigt


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (26. August 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEWs_UHJl9w#t=0m40s
DayZ in a nutshell


----------



## lol2k (26. August 2015)

Redsupp schrieb:


> Ist schon bekannt was das Update mitsich bringt?



Einiges! Nachfolgend der offizielle Changelog:



Spoiler






> *Added:*
> - Chambering animations.
> - Jerrycan drink and emptying.
> - New improvised torch model.
> ...






Quelle


----------



## Redsupp (26. August 2015)

Klingt ja schonmal ganz gut  ich bin gespannt.

So wie ich das sehe wurden ja die Ersatzteile für den Truck eingeführt. Ist das jetzt erstmal so drin oder wird das schon wirklich benötigt?


----------



## bath92 (26. August 2015)

Hab grad 0.58 angespielt, läuft so weit von der Performance her etwas besser als 0.57. Hängt wohl mit den fehlenden Zombies zusammen.
Lootverteilung scheint größtenteils auch wieder zu funktionieren.
Militärloot gibt´s an Baracken und Zelten etwas zu viel, dafür in Gefängnissen fast nichts. Vor allem Magazine sind im Überfluss vorhanden.
Essen gibt´s nach wie vor mehr als genug, allerdings wird der Charakter jetzt viel schneller durstig.

Bugs gibt´s natürlich auch, bis jetzt sind mir aber keine krassen Sachen aufgefallen.
Relativ oft kommt es zu einer visuellen Verdoppelung des Loot‘s wenn etwas auf den Boden gelegt wird und dann zurück ins Inventar soll, benutzten kann man den gedoppelten Teil zum Glück aber nicht.


----------



## Zybba (27. August 2015)

Shit. Ich vergaß, dass Zombies in 0.58 auch nicht drin sind. :I
Doof.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (27. August 2015)

Sicher, dass die weg sind?

Habe das aktuellste Update noch nicht geladen, aber bei der vorherigen Version waren ganz ganz selten mal Zombies zu sehen.

Außerdem auch mal ein unsichtbarer Zombie, den man hören konnte und mich immer mal wieder vermöbelt hat.:eek:
Egal wie lange ich gerannt oder irgendwo hochgeklettert bin. Sobald ich stehen blieb, wurde mir wieder ein Schlag verpasst.

Ging dann so lange, bis ich das Spiel beendet hatte, beim nächsten Start war seltsamerweise alles ok und mei Charakter nicht tot.


----------



## bath92 (27. August 2015)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Sicher, dass die weg sind?



Jap, sind im Moment nicht im Spiel.


----------



## shadie (27. August 2015)

Ich werde die Zombies im Getriebe des Trucks sehr vermissen


----------



## bath92 (27. August 2015)

Stichwort V3S, hab ich gestern gar keinen gefunden sind wohl im Vergleich zu 0.57 wieder weniger geworden.


----------



## shadie (27. August 2015)

bath92 schrieb:


> Stichwort V3S, hab ich gestern gar keinen gefunden sind wohl im Vergleich zu 0.57 wieder weniger geworden.



Oder Sie stehen alle umgekippt auf irgend ner Wiese 

So werden die immer von mir "behandelt"


----------



## Redsupp (27. August 2015)

Day*Z* ohne Zombies. Na super


----------



## shadie (27. August 2015)

Ich würde sagen dann wird am WE nicht gedaddelt oder ? 

ist ja irgendwie quatsch


----------



## shadie (28. August 2015)

Wir haben gestern mal wieder eine Rudne gedreht.

Also ohne Zombies....Mehhh....kommt kaum Nervenkitzel auf, es fehlt einfach ein großes Stück an Spannung.

Loot ist meiner Meinung nach OK.

3 Stunden gespielt, ne Mosin mit 10 Schuss, ne Schrotze (die kleine die man in den Rucksack packen kann) mit 15 Schuss und eine einzige axt und kleien Rucksäcke.

Essen ist stehts knapp bemessen und es gibt keine Loothaufen mehr.
(jep wir waren schon im Militärcamp unterhalb vom großen Airfield).
balotaairfield waren wir auch schon.


So gefällt mir der loot.

Von anderen Stellen hört man dann aber wieder : 4 SKS, 10 Mags für die SVD, 3 UMP, und was weiß ich.....ich hatte nicht so ein "Glück"


----------



## Zybba (28. August 2015)

shadie schrieb:


> So gefällt mir der loot.


Klingt ja auf jeden Fall besser.

Allerdings sehe ich das wie du, ohne Zombies ist es nur halb so gut.


----------



## DARPA (28. August 2015)

Alles klar Jungs, dann geh ich heute lieber mit meinen Leuten einen bechern


----------



## shadie (28. August 2015)

DARPA schrieb:


> Alles klar Jungs, dann geh ich heute lieber mit meinen Leuten einen bechern



Das macht mehr Sinn jaaa


----------



## bath92 (28. August 2015)

DARPA schrieb:


> Alles klar Jungs, dann geh ich heute lieber mit meinen Leuten einen bechern



Evtl. gibt´s ja da dann Zombies (Drink)


----------



## lol2k (30. August 2015)

Ich lass das mal hier:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fgzCzE0sT84

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## bath92 (1. September 2015)

Kühe auf Dächern, nur bei DayZ.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (1. September 2015)

Wie die da auf dem zweiten Bild runterschaut. Klasse 

Ist die da rumgelaufen, oder stand nur auf dem Dach?


----------



## shadie (1. September 2015)

bath92 schrieb:


> Kühe auf Dächern, nur bei DayZ.



Das ist ja mal geil 

Ich habe in meinen 2 Stunden Dayz am Wochenende keine einzige Kuh gesehen, nicht ein einziges Tier


----------



## Zybba (1. September 2015)

shadie schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal geil
> 
> Ich habe in meinen 2 Stunden Dayz am Wochenende keine einzige Kuh gesehen, nicht ein einziges Tier


Wie viele Dächer hast du denn so abgesucht? ^^


----------



## shadie (1. September 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Wie viele Dächer hast du denn so abgesucht? ^^




Das könnte natürlich die Lösung des Problems sein.


mal eine andere Frage.
H1Z1 hat einen Modus bekommen, bei dem 150 Spieler in einer Welt abgesetzt werden udn überleben müssen (in dem Fall nur sich gegenseitig töten, nicht essen oder so was farmen sondern nur waffen).

Was für Spiele kennt Ihr denn noch mit solch einem Modus?
Eventuell auch gleich noch einer bei dem man sich auch um Essen kümmern muss.

kenne das nur noch aus Minecraft mit Hungergames.
Mehr sind mir da aktuell aber nicht bekannt.

Hätte da am WE mal voll Bock drauf


----------



## Zybba (1. September 2015)

shadie schrieb:


> mal eine andere Frage.
> H1Z1 hat einen Modus bekommen, bei dem 150 Spieler in einer Welt abgesetzt werden udn überleben müssen (in dem Fall nur sich gegenseitig töten, nicht essen oder so was farmen sondern nur waffen).


ArmA II + III.
Der Modus heißt genau wie bei H1Z1 "Battle Royale".
BR wird für beide Spiele von dem gleichen Modder gemacht:
*http://battleroyalegames.com/*

Ich schau mir gerne Streams von ArmA III BR an. Für mich als Spieler ist es aber eher nichts, denke ich.
Hauptsächliche gucke ich auf Twitch Moondye7 (deutsch) oder aber ShroomzTV (deutscher Streamer auf englisch).


----------



## shadie (1. September 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> ArmA II + III.
> Der Modus heißt genau wie bei H1Z1 "Battle Royale".
> BR wird für beide Spiele von dem gleichen Modder gemacht:
> *http://battleroyalegames.com/*
> ...



Ahh das hatte ich glaube ich auch mal ausprobiert, hatten da aber einen blöden server erwischt, bin während dem Fallen gestorben (wodurch auch immer) und hab dann nen Rage Quit gemacht 

Falls jemand Lust hat, ich würde das am WE mal ausprobieren wollen 

H1Z1 wollte ich dafür nicht kaufen, habe schon mehr als genug survival Spiele :-O

Arma 3 ist aber eh schon auf der Platte


----------



## Zybba (1. September 2015)

Ich weiß nur, dass du stirbst, falls deine Aufprallgeschwindigkeit zu hoch ist.
Muss unter 20 km/h sein, glaube ich.

Für mich ist die ArmA III Variante definitiv die interessanteste.
Es ist deutlich weniger arcadig als H1Z1 und es gibt First Person Only Server.
Ich finde das über Mauern/um Ecken gucken ansonsten einfach nur lächerlich.

H1Z1 hat wohl auch First Person Only, aber dort wird es quasi nicht gespielt.


----------



## bath92 (1. September 2015)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Wie die da auf dem zweiten Bild runterschaut. Klasse
> 
> Ist die da rumgelaufen, oder stand nur auf dem Dach?



Die Kuh lief auf der Stelle, ohne die Hufgeräusche hätte ich die gar nicht gesehen. 

Arma 3 Battle Royale spiel ich zurzeit ziemlich oft.
Macht einfach Laune weil das Gameplay richtig taktisch (First Person) ist, die Spannung ist auch kaum zu überbieten.


----------



## henderson m. (1. September 2015)

bath92 schrieb:


> Die Kuh lief auf der Stelle, ohne die Hufgeräusche hätte ich die gar nicht gesehen.
> 
> Arma 3 Battle Royale spiel ich zurzeit ziemlich oft.
> Macht einfach Laune weil das Gameplay richtig taktisch (First Person) ist, die Spannung ist auch kaum zu überbieten.



ich kann mich erinnern das war immer sehr intensiv....muss das auch wieder mal starten D:


----------



## Zybba (1. September 2015)

henderson m. schrieb:


> ich kann mich erinnern das war immer sehr intensiv....muss das auch wieder mal starten D:


Mittlerweile gibts das auch mit Teams.


----------



## henderson m. (1. September 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Mittlerweile gibts das auch mit Teams.



das war doch massivst schwer zum laufen zu bekommen ? ich habe das lange nicht geschafft....geht das mittlerweile schon irgendwie einfacher oder kann mir dabei jemand helfen?
Kann man wie damals bei Altis Life einfach einen filter bei der server suche setzen?


----------



## Zybba (1. September 2015)

henderson m. schrieb:


> das war doch massivst schwer zum laufen zu  bekommen ? ich habe das lange nicht geschafft....geht das mittlerweile  schon irgendwie einfacher oder kann mir dabei jemand helfen?
> Kann man wie damals bei Altis Life einfach einen filter bei der server suche setzen?


Da kann ich dir leider nichts zu sagen, habe ArmA III noch nie gespielt. 

Ich sehe nur öfter, dass der Modus von Streamern genutzt wird.
Aber guck mal hier: *https://www.reddit.com/r/battleroyalegames/comments/3h7dyb/how_does_squad_games_work/*


----------



## bath92 (1. September 2015)

Ist mittlerweile ziemlich unkompliziert. 

Hier Downloaden: Battle Royale Games
Anschließend den Ordner ins Arma 3 Verzeichnis entpacken und im Arma 3 Launcher unter Mods hinzufügen.
Zukünftige Updates werden einfach über Steam geladen.

Server findet man hier: Battle Royale Games ? Servers


----------



## henderson m. (2. September 2015)

bath92 schrieb:


> Ist mittlerweile ziemlich unkompliziert.
> 
> Hier Downloaden: Battle Royale Games
> Anschließend den Ordner ins Arma 3 Verzeichnis entpacken und im Arma 3 Launcher unter Mods hinzufügen.
> ...



ok vielen dank werde das heute abend gleich mal ausprobieren ....freu mich schon


----------



## henderson m. (2. September 2015)

bath92 schrieb:


> Ist mittlerweile ziemlich unkompliziert.
> 
> Hier Downloaden: Battle Royale Games
> Anschließend den Ordner ins Arma 3 Verzeichnis entpacken und im Arma 3 Launcher unter Mods hinzufügen.
> ...



also hab den launcher mal runtergeladen und alles verbunden und so, aber bei mir sind unter "downloads" die zahlen alle rot und werden nicht grün....dh es sind noch updates ausständig. hab scho alles angeklickt aber es funktioniert einfach nicht....bin damals schon verzweifelt ich raff dieses komplizierte starten der mods einfach net


----------



## bath92 (3. September 2015)

Launcher musst du keinen runterladen, nur die Mod-Datein, z.B. hier PLAYERUNKNOWN's Battle Royale v0.6.0 download - Mod DB
Den Ordner packst du dann in dein Arma 3 Verzeichnis (Bild 1). 
Jetzt Arma über Steam starten, der Arma 3 Launcher öffnet sich. Anschließend unter dem Reiter "Mods" (Bild 2) eine lokale Datei (die rechte Schaltfläche) hinzufügen (Bild 3).
Um Battle Royale zu spielen muss die Mod jetzt nur noch vor jedem Start selektiert werden (Bild 2). Wichtig: keine anderen Mods!!!
Das ganze ging auch schon mal einfacher über den Workshop, zurzeit aber eben nicht (Bild 4).
Genauso machen, dann klappt es auch. 


Zu DayZ: Wir haben gestern festgestellt, dass die Helikopter Crash Sites jetzt auch ohne Serverrestart neu verteilt werden. Scheint also zu funktionieren, allerdings waren alte und neue Position nur etwa 100m auseinander.


----------



## henderson m. (3. September 2015)

bath92 schrieb:


> Launcher musst du keinen runterladen....



vielen dank für die exakte erklärung ich werde das nach der arbeit gleich mal ausprobieren.
ich kann mich noch erinnern dass es da kreise gegeben hat blaue und rote - zu 95% prozent bin ich gestorben weil ich entweder in einem kreis oder außerhalb eines kreises stande...weiß jemand wie ich mich navigieren lassen kann, bzw. wie ich mich auf der map sehen kann ?


----------



## Zybba (3. September 2015)

henderson m. schrieb:


> vielen dank für die exakte erklärung ich werde das nach der arbeit gleich mal ausprobieren.
> ich kann mich noch erinnern dass es da kreise gegeben hat blaue und rote - zu 95% prozent bin ich gestorben weil ich entweder in einem kreis oder außerhalb eines kreises stande...weiß jemand wie ich mich navigieren lassen kann, bzw. wie ich mich auf der map sehen kann ?


Zur Orientierung hat jeder Spieler standardmäßig einen Kompass.
Minimap/GPS gibt es meines Wissens auch. Ob du die immer hast oder finden musst, weiß ich nicht.
Auf der richtigen Karte kannst du deine Position markieren. Allerdings nur manuell, musst also wirklich wissen, wo du bist... ^^

Ansonsten würde ich vorschlagen, dass du deine Fragen mal hier stellst:
*http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/arma/158901-sammelthread-arma-3-a.html*

Mit der DayZ Standalone hat das ja schon länger nichts mehr zu tun.


----------



## henderson m. (3. September 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Mit der DayZ Standalone hat das ja schon länger nichts mehr zu tun.



ups gar net gemerkt dass das der DayZ thread ist 

DayZ hab ich auch hab gehört da sind keine zombies mehr. Waren aufjedenfall ein paar hundert geniale stunden dabei


----------



## shadie (10. September 2015)

Irgendwie ist der aktuelle Stand des Spiels echt traurig.....seit ner Woche posted hier niemand mehr.

Im Spiel keine Zombies

Macht irgendwie grad gar keinen Fun :-/


----------



## bath92 (10. September 2015)

shadie schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist der aktuelle Stand des Spiels echt traurig.....seit ner Woche posted hier niemand mehr.
> 
> Im Spiel keine Zombies
> 
> Macht irgendwie grad gar keinen Fun :-/



Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen.

Wer trotzdem im Moment spielt, dem würde ich empfehlen in den Norden zu gehen, dort sind zurzeit richtig viele Spieler unterwegs.
Hatten die Tage auch auf fast leeren Servern um Vybor und auch Pustoshka immer wieder Action.
Auch an den drei Zeltstädten ist wieder gut was los.


----------



## drunkn_master (10. September 2015)

Jop,

habe auch mehrere Runden gespielt. Waren zwar alles halbvolle Server, jedoch ist das derzeit eher ein PvP statt Survival.

Also hin und wieder hat es schon sehr spaßige Momente gegeben, aber ich warte da lieber bis die AI wieder da ist.


----------



## _Berge_ (23. September 2015)

Moin moin,

Ich suche ein paar nette Leute, die ausdauernd mit mir (20) und einer Freundin(18) DayZ spielen wollen. Suchen Menschen ab ca.16 Jahren, ob erfahren oder nicht ist egal (aber sei einfach kein Arsc****h und knall spontan Teammitglieder ab ) . TS ist vorhanden. 

Also meldet euch zahlreich, am besten per PN würde mich freuen  


Gruß
Christian


----------



## Invisible_XXI (24. September 2015)

Hey, seit die Mod damals mit Hackern verseucht war, habe ich das Spiel nicht mehr angepackt. Gestern hat es mich jedoch wieder gereizt und so habe ich die Standalone gekauft und meine Freundin ebenfalls dazu überredet, in der Hoffnung, dass nun alles besser ist; weil - so dachte ich - in die nun seit Jahren in der Entwicklung befindliche Standalone mehr Ressourcen gefloßen sind und fließen als es für die Mod je möglich war.
Nun, die ersten 4h Stunden waren extrem ernüchternd.

Ich hatte trotz eines recht guten PCs massive Performance Probleme. Selbst auf niedrigen Einstellungen läuft es nicht konstant flüssig 
Es gibt keine Zombies oder Tiere mehr?!? Das macht das Spiel echt belanglos... 
Das Menü ist immer noch vollkommen verbuggt, sodass mir ständig Items, insbesondere Waffen, verloren gehen.

Irgendwie fühle ich mich verarscht... Nun nehmen die Entwickler also schon seit Jahren Kohle für die Standalone ein - plus Spenden für die Mod damals, Aber sie sind nicht in der Lage was ordentliches abzuliefern... können sie es einfach nicht besser oder haben sie einfach keine Lust?! Grade die Sache mit dem Menü gabs schon in den frühen Versionen der Mod!


Nun die Frage: Geht euch das auch so? Oder habt ihr Tipps für die genannten Probleme?
Wie nehmt ihr denn die Entwicklung war? Tut sich denn viel oder ist da Stillstand?


----------



## Zybba (24. September 2015)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> Also meldet euch zahlreich, am besten per PN würde mich freuen


Ich und auch einige andere hier im Thread spielen es aktuell nicht.

Falls ihr keinen Mitspieler findest, fragt noch mal nachdem die Zombies wieder implementiert sind. 
Dann wäre ich bestimmt mal dabei.




Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Geht euch das auch so?


Ab und an ist es schon nervig, aber man wusste ja, dass man ein unfertiges Spiel kauft.



Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Oder habt ihr Tipps für die genannten Probleme?


Ne, die Performance ist einfach kacke. Es gibt halt ein paar Tweakmöglichkeiten per Steam Startparameter/Config. Einfach mal googlen.
Bei mir hat es nicht wirklich geholfen, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Erwarte auf jeden Fall keine massiven Verbesserungen... ^^



Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Wie nehmt ihr denn die Entwicklung war? Tut sich denn viel oder ist da Stillstand?


Es fühlt sich schon sehr lahm an. Allerdings habe ich keinerlei Ahnung von Spieleentwicklung.


----------



## Redsupp (24. September 2015)

Also mir haben die Anpassung an der Config sehr geholfen. Vorallem natürlich die, worunter die Grafik leidet (Sichtweite, Objektanzahl, Schatten usw )


----------



## cap82 (24. September 2015)

Die Sichtweite lässt sich aber nicht einstellen, die ist fix vom Server mit ca 1600m vorgegeben. Nur die Renderweite von Objekten kann angepasst werden.


----------



## Redsupp (24. September 2015)

Weiß nicht, vielleicht hat sich da was geändert. Habe aber sowieso 1600 eingetragen, vom dem her kommts aufs gleiche raus


----------



## cap82 (24. September 2015)

Nee war schon von Anfang an so. In der Ur-Mod waren es sogar nur ca. 800m.


----------



## drunkn_master (2. Oktober 2015)

shadie schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist der aktuelle Stand des Spiels echt traurig.....seit ner Woche posted hier niemand mehr.
> 
> Im Spiel keine Zombies
> 
> Macht irgendwie grad gar keinen Fun :-/



Ist gerade sehr komisch ohne die Z's.

Habe gestern ein paar Stunden gespielt und werde mit einem Grüppchen am Wochenende mal was starten.
Es ist halt so erstaunlich leer. Das einzige wovor man sich gerade fürchten muss, sind schießwütige Spieler.
Und auch diese bemerkt man in den meisten Fällen nicht früh genug, weil eben keine Z's rum stehen.

Ich habe mich in Städten immer danach orientiert, wie viele Z's rumstehen und ob diese sich irgendwann mal vom Fleck bewegen weil ein anderer Spieler diese getriggert  hat.
Auf den Flugplätzen genauso.
Ich hoffe das 0.59 schnellstens kommt und uns die NPC's wieder zurück bringt.

Ich finde dieses Ewige warten zwar nervig, aber ich will dieses Spiel nicht aufgeben solange noch daran gearbeitet wird.
Ende 2015 kommt hoffentlich die Beta Phase. Wäre sehr schön zu sehen wenn das Spiel wie Butter läuft.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (3. Oktober 2015)

Ich find irgendwie keinen DayZ Mod Thread, also eben hier ^^

Also:
Ich bin auf der Suche nach 2-3 Kumpanen die mit mir ein bisschen durch die DayZ Welt wandern. Da ich noch nicht die Standalone Version habe suche ich noch Spieler die mit mir den Mod spielen. Hoffe es Meldet sich jemand 

GreetZ Leo


----------



## kero81 (3. Oktober 2015)

Also wer den nit findet... Oh mann 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/arma/222046-sammelthread-dayz-arma-ii-modifikation.html


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (3. Oktober 2015)

kero81 schrieb:


> Also wer den nit findet... Oh mann
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/arma/222046-sammelthread-dayz-arma-ii-modifikation.html


Also manchmal könnte ich mir wirklich selbst eine Klatschen 
Schande über mein Haupt....
Aber danke ^^


----------



## lol2k (13. Oktober 2015)

Unser derzeitiges Lager:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir haben im Grunde genommen alles was man sich wünschen kann. 3x M4 mit allen vorhandenen Aufsätzen, eine SVD, 4x Winchester mit Hunting Scope, alle AK-Varianten der Familie, MP5s, zig Scopes, alle Munni-Arten und Magazine die wir für unsere Schießeisen benötigen, Kleidung, Nahrung und Reparaturteile im Überfluss. Wechseln in regelmäßigen Abständen die Server (ziehen also mit dem Equipment um) und haben weitere kleinere Basen auf verschiedenen Servern falls mal eines unserer Lager gefunden wird. 
Der Witz ist, dass wir im Grunde genommen mit einer Tonne begonnen haben und durch das Erkunden der Map auf anderen Servern weitere Lager gefunden haben, die uns dann eine Menge Items "zugearbeitet" haben. 
Das Highlight war wohl der _raid_ des Camps eines Serveradmins und seiner Gruppe. Als die rausgefunden haben, dass wir deren gesamtes Lager live auseinandernehmen und bereits mehrere Mitglieder im Feuergefecht ums Leben gekommen sind, wurden wir kurzerhand vom Server gekickt und dieser wurde für 24 Std. mit einem Passwort belegt.


----------



## kero81 (13. Oktober 2015)

Ja super, sowas is doch einfach nur Langweilig. Wofür spielen die denn dann? Ds is doch super Langweilig wenn man n tolles Lager hat und dann nie was passiert. Achja, die gehen bestimmt Bambis killen... Dafür brauchen die dann ihre Ausrüstung.^^ Suuuuper...


----------



## Zybba (14. Oktober 2015)

lol2k schrieb:


> Unser derzeitiges Lager:


Ihr lebt ja wie die Könige!


----------



## lol2k (14. Oktober 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ihr lebt ja wie die Könige!



Banditenkönige. 
search & rescue raid


----------



## shadie (14. Oktober 2015)

kero81 schrieb:


> Ja super, sowas is doch einfach nur Langweilig. Wofür spielen die denn dann? Ds is doch super Langweilig wenn man n tolles Lager hat und dann nie was passiert. Achja, die gehen bestimmt Bambis killen... Dafür brauchen die dann ihre Ausrüstung.^^ Suuuuper...



War bei mir auch mal so mit Arma 3 Epoch 

"verschwindet aus unserem Lager oder Ihr werdet gekickt"

Wow was für Roleplay 


Gibts eigentlich mal Infos, wann der nächste Stablebuild kommt?
Ich hätte echt mal wieder Lust auf eine Runde Dayz, aber ohne Zombies ist das für mich nix..


----------



## lol2k (14. Oktober 2015)

shadie schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich mal Infos, wann der nächste Stablebuild kommt?
> Ich hätte echt mal wieder Lust auf eine Runde Dayz, aber ohne Zombies ist das für mich nix..



Letzte Aussage bzgl. eines neuen Updates kam vor 4 Tagen:


> Current blockers for internal build include :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quelle


----------



## efdev (14. Oktober 2015)

die Typischen Dödel Admins halt die sich selbst nicht als Spieler sehen Traurig aber leider oft Realität.
Dennoch eine Schicke Sammlung die ihr euch da ergaunert habt


----------



## drunkn_master (15. Oktober 2015)

lol2k schrieb:


> Unser derzeitiges Lager:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn jetzt noch Zombieherden durch die Wälder ziehen würden, gäbe es mehr Nervenkitzel 
Ich steig ab dem nächsten Build wieder ein.

Admins neigen leider dazu Ihre Macht auf dem Server aus zu nutzen wenn Ihnen was nicht passt.


----------



## kero81 (18. Oktober 2015)

Alter... hab ich mich erschrocken. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ocjQC7KgjTQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MfDoom (19. Oktober 2015)

Habe am WE dieses Viedeo angeschaut, und ganz ehrlich, da kann man schon sauer werden wie brutal die Leute mit DayZ SA verarscht werden. Was bei DayZ Exile alles möglich ist, wie geil die Zombiehorden sind, wie gut es aussieht... Es ist in allen Belangen ein besseres Spiel.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eCrEc8u6mpg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (19. Oktober 2015)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Habe am WE dieses Viedeo angeschaut, und ganz ehrlich, da kann man schon sauer werden wie brutal die Leute mit DayZ SA verarscht werden. Was bei DayZ Exile alles möglich ist, wie geil die Zombiehorden sind, wie gut es aussieht... Es ist in allen Belangen ein besseres Spiel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich persönlich finde auch die Arma III Mods viel interessanter als die DayZ SA.

Wir zocken jetzt mit einigen Leuten Arma III Breaking Point, da gibts verschiedene echt schöne Karten (mittlerweile auch Chernarus und Namalsk) aber auch Karten, die es früher für die Arma II Mod noch nicht gab, wie New Haven beispielsweise... 

Es performt auch um einiges besser als die SA und man hat mehr von dem DayZ Feeling, wie es früher mit der Mod war.

Dieses Feeling kam bei mir in der SA irgendwie nie so richtig auf...

Und was Fahrzeuge und crafting / building angeht sind die Mods für Arma III einfach um einiges weiter als die SA.

Breaking Point kann ich nur allen empfehlen, die Arma III schon haben - wobei ich den Kauf von Arma III auch echt nicht bereue


----------



## Redsupp (19. Oktober 2015)

Werd ich mir mal ankucken


----------



## shadie (19. Oktober 2015)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Habe am WE dieses Viedeo angeschaut, und ganz ehrlich, da kann man schon sauer werden wie brutal die Leute mit DayZ SA verarscht werden. Was bei DayZ Exile alles möglich ist, wie geil die Zombiehorden sind, wie gut es aussieht... Es ist in allen Belangen ein besseres Spiel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MOMENT!

War das nicht das Video, welches von einem Youtuber in Cooperation mit ein par Entwicklern zusammengefrickelt wurde, was auf keinen Fall Spielbar ist bzw. wo es nicht mal server gibt?

Ist das nicht genau dieses Video?

Zu dem thema Arma 3 Mods vs SA.

Leute wisst Ihr woher die bescheidene Performance kommt?
Von den ganzen Items welche nach einem System in der Welt gespawnt werden.
Als ich das letzte mal Exile gespielt habe hat man Kisten gelootet oder schränke, die items lagen aber nie auf dem Boden und haben so auch keine Ressourcen verbraucht.

Sollte klar sein, warum Arma 3 Mods dann besser laufen wenn tausende von Objekten fehlen.

ich möchte die Entwicklung von Dayz SA aktuell aber nicht verteidigen,
mir geht es mittlerweile auch viel zu langsam!
Dass Zombies fehlen ist ein absolutes no GO und ich hoffe, dass es sich bald wieder ändert.


----------



## MfDoom (19. Oktober 2015)

Keine Ahnung ob das dieses Video ist 
Das Frankie cheatet, skriptet und sich mit Gegnern abspricht um tolle Videos zu machen ist mir klar. Trotzdem sieht DayZ Exile 100 mal besser aus als DayZ SA.
Das war für mich halt ein Aha-Moment da ich mich mit Arma3 und mods noch überhaupt nicht beschäftigt habe. Das werde ich jetzt ändern, danke Frankie


----------



## bath92 (19. Oktober 2015)

shadie schrieb:


> MOMENT!
> 
> War das nicht das Video, welches von einem Youtuber in Cooperation mit ein par Entwicklern zusammengefrickelt wurde, was auf keinen Fall Spielbar ist bzw. wo es nicht mal server gibt?
> 
> ...



Ist die Exile Mod für Arma3 nicht noch in der geschlossen Betaphase und deshalb noch nicht für jeden spielbar? 
Was ich bis jetzt davon gesehen hab läuft´s darin aber genauso auf PvP hinaus wie im Moment bei SA, nur der Basisaufbau ist relevanter. Am nächsten an die Arma2-Mod kommt im Moment noch Breaking-Point mit der Chernarus Map oder eben die SA, aber halt nur ansatzweiße.


----------



## kero81 (19. Oktober 2015)

Oh sorry, ich dachte ich wäre hier im DayZ SA Sammelthread...


----------



## Zybba (20. Oktober 2015)

kero81 schrieb:


> Oh sorry, ich dachte ich wäre hier im DayZ SA Sammelthread...


Hat doch auch damit zu tun. Ist halt eine evtl. Alternative, da kann man doch mal drüber reden...

An den ArmA III DayZ Varianten mag ich nicht, dass sie sehr militarisiert wirken. Sowohl Waffen als auch Kleidung.
Ich überlege aktuell "Miscreated" zu testen, bin aber noch unsicher...


----------



## kero81 (20. Oktober 2015)

Hier gehts aber um die DayZ SA und nicht um Alternativen...


----------



## MfDoom (20. Oktober 2015)

War mir nicht klar das DayZ Exile noch nicht released ist, das macht es nicht ganz so schlimm.
Ich finde trotzdem das DayZ SA nur mit Brotkrumen gefüttert wird um die Leute bei der Stange zu halten. Was für ein Riesen Ripoff, wieviel Kohle Bohemia damit gescheffelt haben muss   Es wird zum Glück in gute Spiele fliessen, das ist schonmal klar.


----------



## MOD6699 (20. Oktober 2015)

DayZ Mod beschte  Sind auch zum teil noch echt gut besucht. Der DE1000 hat z.b. meist 90 Spieler voll (früher 110)


----------



## Redsupp (20. Oktober 2015)

Also ich finde es auch legitim über Alternativen zu reden, zumal ARMA III ja erst recht was damit zu tun hat.

Ich hab sowohl Arma 2 und 3 und werd mir in naher Zukunft mal ankucken was für DayZ-ähnliche Mods für mich infrage kommen.
SA hab ich mittlerweile aufgegeben. Warte auf signifikante Verbesserungen (ohne Zombies sowieso sinnlos)


----------



## Zybba (20. Oktober 2015)

kero81 schrieb:


> Hier gehts aber um die DayZ SA und nicht um Alternativen...


Ok, es tut mir leid.
Wird nie wieder vorkommen.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (20. Oktober 2015)

Redsupp schrieb:


> Also ich finde es auch legitim über Alternativen zu reden, zumal ARMA III ja erst recht was damit zu tun hat.
> ...



Sehe ich genauso ! 

Die Spieler, die derzeit unzufrieden sind mit der SA (wie ich auch) interessieren sich doch möglicherweise für Alternativen, von denen sie ggf. gar nicht wissen das sie existieren.
Daher kann man doch hier ruhig über diese Alternativen sprechen und mögliche Vor- und Nachteile diskutieren...


----------



## shadie (20. Oktober 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> An den ArmA III DayZ Varianten mag ich nicht, dass sie sehr militarisiert wirken. Sowohl Waffen als auch Kleidung.
> Ich überlege aktuell "Miscreated" zu testen, bin aber noch unsicher...




genau so sehe ich das auch.
Man kommt zu leicht an Waffen, die Fahrzeuge würde es in einem solchen Szenario sicherlich nicht geben (Kampfhubschrauber usw).
Zudem ist die Map (ja ich weiß es gibt wohl angeblich auch chernerus maps) von arma 3 nix für mich, viel zu Farbenfroh und Hell.

Zudem ist das Lootingsystem bei meinem letzten Test fürn hintern gewesen.
ich will waffen nicht unsichtbar in einem Schrank looten, ich will das modell der Waffe auf dem Boden sehen, genau so wie die Dosen udn das ganze Essen.
Das muss wie im RL in einem Schrank stehen und man muss es duch die Tür durch sehen können.

Ansonsten kann ich auch gleich WOW spielen und Eberfleisch von Spinnen looten 

Wer Spaß an den Mods hat, ist doch gut, man sollte aber die Mods welche einfach keine Objekte rumliegen haben, nicht mit der SA vergleichen, bei der einfach mal gefühlt tausende Models von Essen waffen usw rumliegen.


JA DIE ENTWICKLUNG IST LANGSAM

ja der letzte patch war ein Rückschritt.
Aber wir sollten einfach mal abwarten was mit dem nächsten patch kommt, lange genug wurde ja nun dran gearbeitet


----------



## kero81 (20. Oktober 2015)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso !
> 
> Die Spieler, die derzeit unzufrieden sind mit der SA (wie ich auch) interessieren sich doch möglicherweise für Alternativen, von denen sie ggf. gar nicht wissen das sie existieren.
> Daher kann man doch hier ruhig über diese Alternativen sprechen und mögliche Vor- und Nachteile diskutieren...



Dann mach doch einfach nen DayZ Alternativen Sammelthread... Jemand der  (im Moment) kein Bock auf die DayZ SA hat liest hier garnatiert nicht  mit, also bleibt doch einfach beim Thema.
Is das so schwer zu verstehen?!


----------



## Zybba (20. Oktober 2015)

shadie schrieb:


> genau so sehe ich das auch.
> Man kommt zu leicht an Waffen, die Fahrzeuge würde es in einem solchen Szenario sicherlich nicht geben (Kampfhubschrauber usw).
> Zudem ist die Map (ja ich weiß es gibt wohl angeblich auch chernerus maps) von arma 3 nix für mich, viel zu Farbenfroh und Hell.


Mag sein, dass es auch der DayZ SA ähnlichere Versionen gibt, habe aber bisher keine gesehen.
Schade, dass DayZ mit den Zombies nicht voran kommt. Wenn die wieder drin sind, zocke ich die SA auch gerne mal wieder.

Ich hab mir Miscreated mal in Streams angeschaut. Ich hols mir wohl spätestens, wenn 1st Person Only Server verfügbar sind.
Das macht mir immer noch am meisten Spaß.


----------



## efdev (20. Oktober 2015)

Das stimmt einen wirklichen DayZ Ersatz hab ich noch nicht entdeckt hat auch alles nicht das feeling von früher ist leider so


----------



## Redsupp (21. Oktober 2015)

kero81 schrieb:


> Dann mach doch einfach nen DayZ Alternativen Sammelthread... Jemand der  (im Moment) kein Bock auf die DayZ SA hat liest hier garnatiert nicht  mit, also bleibt doch einfach beim Thema.
> Is das so schwer zu verstehen?!



Also ich habe zurzeit kein Bock auf die SA und lese trotzdem seit Monaten mit 
Es gibt auch andere Meinungen als nur deine, "ist das so schwer zu verstehen?!"


----------



## kero81 (21. Oktober 2015)

Ach, dann labert doch über alle anderen Spiele die selbst im entferntesten mit DayZ zu vergleichen sind. Is ja euer Thread und Forum das ihr zumüllt...
Außerdem is das nicht meine Meinung, sondern laut Forenregeln OT der zu unterlassen is.


----------



## drunkn_master (22. Oktober 2015)

kero81 schrieb:


> Ach, dann labert doch über alle anderen Spiele die selbst im entferntesten mit DayZ zu vergleichen sind. Is ja euer Thread und Forum das ihr zumüllt...
> Außerdem is das nicht meine Meinung, sondern laut Forenregeln OT der zu unterlassen is.




Verstehe deinen Schmerz gerade nicht.

Hier geht es um mögliche DayZ SA Alternativen.
Warum sollte man einen Extra Thread dazu aufmachen wenn dieser Thread dazu gedacht ist.
Es ist nicht so als würden hier alle über Dark Souls 3 reden in einem DayZ SA Thread.

Bleib geschmeidig.


----------



## kero81 (22. Oktober 2015)

Dieser Thread is dazu gedacht um über Alternativen zur DayZ SA zu reden?! o.O LOL, dann habe ich ja den Threadtitel TOTAL flasch interpretiert... Ich dachte echt da steht [Sammelthread] DayZ Standalone, jetzt wo ich es nochmal gelesen habe steht da natürlich [Sammelthread] DayZ Standalone u. mögliche Alternativen. Sowas aber auch...


----------



## Redsupp (22. Oktober 2015)

Kannst du nicht einfach Ruhe geben?!
Du bist der einzige der hier n Problem damit hat. Willst uns hier vorschreiben in welcher Art und Weise wir hier schreiben 

Wobei du mir in den Thread nie als aktiv Beitragender aufgefallen bist..


----------



## efdev (22. Oktober 2015)

Das ändert nichts daran das er recht hat für alles gibt es Extra Threads.
Es wurde kurz erwähnt und damit ist gut bevor hier ein Mod aufräumen muss.


----------



## drunkn_master (23. Oktober 2015)

kero81 schrieb:


> Dieser Thread is dazu gedacht um über Alternativen zur DayZ SA zu reden?! o.O LOL, dann habe ich ja den Threadtitel TOTAL flasch interpretiert... Ich dachte echt da steht [Sammelthread] DayZ Standalone, jetzt wo ich es nochmal gelesen habe steht da natürlich [Sammelthread] DayZ Standalone u. mögliche Alternativen. Sowas aber auch...



Deinen Sarkasmus kannst du dir sparen. Wo sind wa denn hier? In der 7. Klasse?
Wende dich an einen Mod oder sonst was wenn es dir so sehr in den Fingern juckt. hfgl kkthxbye


*Um das Ganze hier mal wieder back to Topic zu bringen:
*
@shadie:

Entwicklungsmäßig geht das ganze wirklich sehr langsam voran.
Ich hätte eigentlich bei so einem Projekt schon lange erwartet, das es dicht gemacht wird, aber Bohemia scheint da ganz optimistisch zu sein.
Solange das so bleibt, denke ich das wir früher oder später unser DayZ haben haben werden wie wir es haben wollen.

Das andere Problem ist leider nur ob die Playerbase dem ganzen auch treu bleibt.
Für mich jedenfalls bleibt die DayZ das Survival Game wie ich es haben möchte.


----------



## shadie (23. Oktober 2015)

Redsupp schrieb:


> Kannst du nicht einfach Ruhe geben?!
> Du bist der einzige der hier n Problem damit hat. Willst uns hier vorschreiben in welcher Art und Weise wir hier schreiben
> 
> Wobei du mir in den Thread nie als aktiv Beitragender aufgefallen bist..



Naja mir gehts auch aufn Sack wenn Leute hier rein kommen.

Sich erst mal komplett entladen wie beschissen das Spiel ist und das alle verarscht wurden (ja ich hatte in meinen 250 Stunden keinerlei Spaß!  )

Dann Videos von einem "Spiel" posten was gar kein Spiel ist sondern ein zusammengeschustertes Video welches auf keinen Fall ein fertiges Spiel präsentiert und behaupten, " selbst Modder bekommen ein Spiel schneller fertig, schau dir das Video an" 

Ich bin auch der Meinung das Mods zu Arma 3 in den Arma 3 Thread gehören.
Ist ja schön, dass euch Exile usw Spaß macht, uns aber eben nicht.

Oder macht euch einen eigenen Arma 3 Exile Thread auf und schreibt da.

Das geschreibsel "Arma 3 Mods sind viel besser" nervt einfach nur massiv.


Das hier ist Dayz SA / nicht Arma 3 Mod und da hat Kero schon Recht!
Kritik an der SA kann man natürlich hier äußern, sollte aber auch was zum Thema beitragen und nicht:

"mähmähmäh ich habe 23 € für ein unfertiges Spiel ausgegeben bei dem jetzt Zombies raus gepatched wurden mähmäh, ich wurde voll beschissen....dabei habe ich beim Kauf zugestimmt und stimme auch jedes mal zu wenn ich es starte, dass ich ein unfertiges Spiel spiele und ich es nicht kaufen soll.


----------



## henderson m. (23. Oktober 2015)

haha seit über einen jahr nicht mehr gespielt/geposted und die themen im forum sind anscheind noch die selben als damals bei release  lol !


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (23. Oktober 2015)

henderson m. schrieb:


> haha seit über einen jahr nicht mehr gespielt/geposted und die themen im forum sind anscheind noch die selben als damals bei release  lol !



Nur das es mittlerweile lohnende Alternativen gibt 

Siehe dazu http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/arma/330897-sammelthread-arma-3-breaking-point.html

... oder ähnliches


----------



## efdev (23. Oktober 2015)

Snak3_Plissk3n Freut mich das es dir Spaß macht aber musst du deswegen den Thrad damit misshandeln? 
Wer alternativen sucht wird diese finden, auch wenn es bisher keine mit ähnlichem Spielgefühl gibt.


----------



## henderson m. (23. Oktober 2015)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Nur das es mittlerweile lohnende Alternativen gibt
> 
> Siehe dazu http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/arma/330897-sammelthread-arma-3-breaking-point.html
> 
> ... oder ähnliches



haha wie es der zufall will kenne ich diese "alternative" sogar und muss sagen dass dies echt eine beleidigung für DayZ ist, weil es genau nicht annähernd soviel spaß macht wie DayZ.
DayZ ist und bleibt the one and only - die atmosphäre und den spaß  (und vorallem die BRUTALEN pulsausschläge) konnte bis jetzt kein einzige ableger erreichen.

Die einzige alternative für DayZ ist DayZ mit besserer performace


----------



## lol2k (23. Oktober 2015)

henderson m. schrieb:


> Die einzige alternative für DayZ ist DayZ mit besserer performace




Da hat der gute Rocket damals eine Erwartungshaltung geschaffen an der BI bis heute zu knabbern hat. 
Ich wundere mich übrigens immer wieder über den "Survival Aspekt" den einige Spieler einfordern. Habe soeben meine Steam Galerie durchforstet und bin auf ein paar Screenshots gestoßen, die unter anderem ZSt4R, Snak3 Plissk3n, butter_milch und mich abbilden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Screens von 2012 schreien einen förmlich an: "Hier geht es um knallharten PVP". Wozu benötigte man sonst ein Scharfschützengewehr mit panzerbrechender Munition oder eine rail gun aka. ER7 RFW (Namalsk Mod). 
Die Zombies waren nettes, aber nerviges (aufgrund der Bugs und ihrer Lautstärke) Beiwerk und haben selten eine wirkliche Gefahr für eine eingespielte Gruppe mit ausreichend Munition dargestellt.


----------



## cap82 (24. Oktober 2015)

Ich lese in letzter Zeit auch eher nur mit, da auch ich in DayZ erstmal eine Pause eingelegt habe ( was ich übrigens öfter mache).

Das größte Problem, das die Standalone hat, ist dass der Großteil der "Spieler" die Standalone als Spiel ansehen und es dementsprechend auch so behandeln, was es aber schlicht und einfach nicht ist.

Solange vor der Version eine "0." steht, seid ihr nichts anderes als Tester, die an der ENTWICKLUNG eines "Spiels" teilhaben.
Ich weiß nicht, wie viele von euch beurteilen können, wie lange die Entwicklung eines Spiels dauern DARF, ich kann es nicht.

Ich bin froh, dass ich die Möglichkeit habe, so einen Prozess mal mitverfolgen zu können und habe mein Geld da gerne investiert.
Und ich bin mir dessen solange bewusst, solange diese Message beim Spielstart erscheint:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zum immer wieder auftretenden Gejammer muss ich dann meistens an dieses Bild denken:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also solange keine "1." vor der Version steht und das fertige "Spiel" in den RELEASE geht, einfach mal locker durch die Hose atmen und an der Entwicklung teilhaben.


----------



## TollerHecht (24. Oktober 2015)

Rust hat DayZ schon lange bei mir abgelöst. Die Performance ist mindestens genau so schlecht, aber dafür macht es Spaß.


----------



## henderson m. (24. Oktober 2015)

TollerHecht schrieb:


> Rust hat DayZ schon lange bei mir abgelöst. Die Performance ist mindestens genau so schlecht, aber dafür macht es Spaß.



hey TollerHecht find ich toll dass du im gleichen "Ort" wohnst wie ich.


----------



## TollerHecht (25. Oktober 2015)

Sorry, hab ich mal geklaut. Hoffe hast kein Copyright drauf


----------



## henderson m. (25. Oktober 2015)

TollerHecht schrieb:


> Sorry, hab ich mal geklaut. Hoffe hast kein Copyright drauf



haha nene np, aber du hast ja keine ahnung wie lange ich dafür gebraucht hab dass das genau passt


----------



## shadie (26. Oktober 2015)

TollerHecht schrieb:


> Rust hat DayZ schon lange bei mir abgelöst. Die Performance ist mindestens genau so schlecht, aber dafür macht es Spaß.



Rust kann man wohl mit der Strandoptik und den hellen Farben kaum mit der bedrückenden Stimmung einer dayz SA vergleichen aber ok.

Jedem das seine 

Zu dem Thema, Arma 3 Mods sind viel besser:

Viel Spaß dabei, wie bereits erwähnt ist das ganze stark auf PVP ausgelegt, man findet super schnell Waffen und Fahrzeuge.
Wenn euch das liegt, dann spielt lieber arma 3, dann bleiben die "ich schieße ohne zu fragen" Spieler wenigstens aus der SA weg.


----------



## bath92 (26. Oktober 2015)

shadie schrieb:


> Wenn euch das liegt, dann spielt lieber arma 3, dann bleiben die "ich schieße ohne zu fragen" Spieler wenigstens aus der SA weg.



Die "kill on sight"-Spieler wird’s in der SA wohl immer geben. Hat zwei einfache Gründe, die einen sind einfach nur "lootgeil" und legen sich dafür mit besser ausgerüsteten
Spielern an und die anderen haben Spaß daran anderen den Spaß zu nehmen. Da hilft nur sehr defensive Spielweiße oder in Gruppen spielen. Wobei wenn man alleine unterwegs ist macht genau das ja auch den Reiz aus, ein kleiner Fehler (z.B. nicht lange genug die Lage gecheckt) und man kann sein Loot vergessen.
In der SA gilt: Wer zuerst gesehen wird verliert im PvP, oder man erschießt sich wegen Desync gegenseitig.


----------



## drunkn_master (26. Oktober 2015)

bath92 schrieb:


> Die "kill on sight"-Spieler wird’s in der SA wohl immer geben. Hat zwei einfache Gründe, die einen sind einfach nur "lootgeil" und legen sich dafür mit besser ausgerüsteten
> Spielern an und die anderen haben Spaß daran anderen den Spaß zu nehmen. Da hilft nur sehr defensive Spielweiße oder in Gruppen spielen. Wobei wenn man alleine unterwegs ist macht genau das ja auch den Reiz aus, ein kleiner Fehler (z.B. nicht lange genug die Lage gecheckt) und man kann sein Loot vergessen.
> In der SA gilt: Wer zuerst gesehen wird verliert im PvP, oder man erschießt sich wegen Desync gegenseitig.



Naja, ich habe anfangs versucht mit den Leuten noch zu reden, weil ich genau diese von dir beschriebene Spielweise nicht ab kann.
Ohne zu zögern haben sich die angesprochenen hinter ihrer Flinte versteckt und dir die Kugel in Körper gejagt.

Ich vertraue den Spielern einfach nicht mehr.
Auch wenn ich in einer Gruppe unterwegs bin versuche ich fremde Spieler zu umgehen bzw. einen großen Bogen zu machen auch wenn man sich gesehen hat.

In 2 von 10 Fällen wird das auch verstanden.
In den anderen 8 wird man verfolgt da man unbedingt tot gesehen werden will.

Bei einem plötzlichen Zusammentreffen habe ich garnicht mehr die Zeit darüber nach zu denken was ich tue.
Ich schieße sofort los aus Panik. 
Geht aber sicherlich vielen so.


----------



## cap82 (26. Oktober 2015)

Bandit und KOS ist zwar relativ wenig herausfodernd und undbeliebt bei den meisten Spielern, aber eine völlig legitime Art und Weise, das Spiel zu erleben.Das ist ja das.schöne an DayZ: Es gibt KEINE Regeln. Man kann niemandem vorschreiben, wie er das Spiel zu spielen hat.


----------



## Izarak (26. Oktober 2015)

Ich mache auch relativ oft KoS. Aber mit dem Grund dass ich einfach ein Spieler bin, der sein Equip liebt und es nicht verlieren will!


----------



## shadie (26. Oktober 2015)

cap82 schrieb:


> Bandit und KOS ist zwar relativ wenig herausfodernd und undbeliebt bei den meisten Spielern, aber eine völlig legitime Art und Weise, das Spiel zu erleben.Das ist ja das.schöne an DayZ: Es gibt KEINE Regeln. Man kann niemandem vorschreiben, wie er das Spiel zu spielen hat.



Mit dem Hintergrund als "Bandit" zu agieren ist das auch vollkommen legitim.

Wenn sich die Deppen voll ausgerüstet mit ner SVD auf den Sniperhügel legen nur um Bambies abzuschießen die gar kein Loot haben, finde ich das einfach nur daneben.


Da ich Dayz fast nur spiele, wenn Freunde von mir mit machen, haben wir relativ wenig "Stress" mit anderen Spielern.
Die meisten ergeben sich eigentlich gleich wenn Sie 3 andere Spieler sehen,  weil Sie wissen, dass Sie da keine Chance haben.

Das sind dann auch die Momente, die einfach richtig Spaß machen.
Klar kann man mal hin und wieder ein bandit sein / dauerhaft würde mir das aber keinen Spaß machen weil mir die Kommunikation mit anderen fremden Spielern doch sehr liegt.


Habe auch aktuell richtig Lust auf Dayz, ohne Zombies sehen meine Kollegen udn ich da aber keinen Sinn dahinter.

Bleibt nur abwarten


----------



## efdev (26. Oktober 2015)

Ist aber auch noch einmal ein Unterschied ob es 1st oder 3rd person Server sind.
In 3rd Person mit dem ganzen um die ecke schauen usw. sind die Leute noch mehr auf PvP aus, weil es einfacher ist.

Ich glaube auch das KoS und allgemein das PvP weniger wird sobald der Survival Aspekt endlich richtig durch kommt, denn ein richtiges Survival Spiel gibt es im Moment nicht.


----------



## bath92 (26. Oktober 2015)

cap82 schrieb:


> Bandit und KOS ist zwar relativ wenig herausfodernd und undbeliebt bei den meisten Spielern, aber eine völlig legitime Art und Weise, das Spiel zu erleben.Das ist ja das.schöne an DayZ: Es gibt KEINE Regeln. Man kann niemandem vorschreiben, wie er das Spiel zu spielen hat.



Sehe ich auch so, auch wenn’s manchmal ärgerlich ist. Aber man kann ja was dagegen tun, defensiver agieren und wenn´s dann doch mal eng wird einfach zurück schießen.
Glaub in einer möglichen "realen" Apokalypse (vermutlich auch ohne Zombies ) würde man auch nicht überleben ohne sich zu verteidigen.

Gab es nicht mal die Idee von den Entwicklern, dass die Spieler nach dem virtuellen Tod eine längere Zeit aussetzen müssen?


----------



## cap82 (26. Oktober 2015)

Das weiß ich nicht genau, aber in der Ur-Mod hatte das Bandit-Dasein schon sein Nachteile. 
Es gab da ein kleines Humanity-System. Man startete mit 2500 Humanity Punkten und durch jeden Kill verlor man an Humanity, je nachdem auf welche Art man jemanden umgebracht hat, mit wieviel Kugeln, und wieviel Humanity Punkte der Andere hatte.
Unter 2000 Punkten bekam man dann das Bandit Skin verpasst, dadurch war man für andere klar als Bandit identifizierbar, und konnte auch langsamer Sprinten.
Das Gegenstück dazu war das Hero Skin ab 5000 Punkten, dies konnte man dadurch erlangen, dass man anderen Spielern half, z.B. bandagieren, Antibiotics, Bloodbags, Morphine, oder Painkillers verabreichte.
Der Hero hatte wiederum ein anderes Skin und konnte schneller sprinten.
Wenn jemand allerdings einen Ghillie Suit fand, konnte er sich auch als Bandit tarnen.

Ich glaube es gibt ebenfalls ein Humanity System für die Standalone kommen, ist aber in der Alpha noch nicht aktiv.


----------



## Redsupp (27. Oktober 2015)

bath92 schrieb:


> rteidigen.
> Gab es nicht mal die Idee von den Entwicklern, dass die Spieler nach dem virtuellen Tod eine längere Zeit aussetzen müssen?



Diese Funktion wurde schon vor Monaten implementiert. Das konnten die Admins einstellen. Aber weiß nicht ob das noch geht


----------



## Invisiblo (28. Oktober 2015)

Kill on Sight sollte eine Option sein, aber mMn nicht so präsent wie jetzt. Das müssen sie mit ihrem Spieldesign irgendwie in den Griff kriegen. 

Auch wenn das Spiel natürlich jedem alle Freiheiten bietet, spiele ich immer noch einen Überlebenden der Zombie-Apokalypse und keinen Teilnehmer der Hunger Games.


----------



## drunkn_master (28. Oktober 2015)

Invisiblo schrieb:


> Kill on Sight sollte eine Option sein, aber mMn nicht so präsent wie jetzt. Das müssen sie mit ihrem Spieldesign irgendwie in den Griff kriegen.
> 
> Auch wenn das Spiel natürlich jedem alle Freiheiten bietet, spiele ich immer noch einen Überlebenden der Zombie-Apokalypse und keinen Teilnehmer der Hunger Games.



Und wie kann man das regeln? Genau!
Indem man eine noch größere Gefahr in das Spiel rein bringt als der Mensch selbst.

Es gibt ja derzeit keine Zombies. Wären diese jedoch vorhanden und so weit ausgereift das sie unberechenbar sind und z.B. in Horden durch die Städte ziehen, da überlege ich mir nochmal ob ich Spieler X umlege oder ihn frage ob man sich gegenseitig helfen kann.


----------



## efdev (28. Oktober 2015)

Die größte Gefahr wird hoffentlich irgendwann das Überleben überhaupt also Genug essen Trinken zu haben.

Ich gehe davon aus das wenn die mit ihrem Loot System zufrieden sind werden Waffen und gerade Magazine und Munition seltener und damit das PvP direkt weniger.
Zumindest hoffe ich das von mir aus kann jeder mit 5 SVD rumlaufen solange die Mags und die Muni Richtig selten sind


----------



## bath92 (28. Oktober 2015)

efdev schrieb:


> Die größte Gefahr wird hoffentlich irgendwann das Überleben überhaupt also Genug essen Trinken zu haben.
> 
> Ich gehe davon aus das wenn die mit ihrem Loot System zufrieden sind werden Waffen und gerade Magazine und Munition seltener und damit das PvP direkt weniger.
> Zumindest hoffe ich das von mir aus kann jeder mit 5 SVD rumlaufen solange die Mags und die Muni Richtig selten sind



Würde schon reichen wenn die Serveradmins die Menge und Art des Loot´s einstellen könnten. Klar wird´s dann auch wieder Server mit viel Loot (vor allem Militärloot) geben, aber auf denen muss man ja auch nicht spielen.
Dazu dann noch schön lange Wartezeiten (einige Stunden) nach dem virtuellen Tod. Allein die zwei Punkte könnten das Spiel schon wieder in die Richtung Survival lenken.


----------



## efdev (28. Oktober 2015)

Nö müssen Admins nicht wenn das Loot selten ist dann wäre das schon Richtig so und High Loot Server würde auch alles wieder kaputt machen, sofern man nicht auf Private Servern spielt.
Also egal wie das Überleben muss wieder entsprechend schwer werden und Munition selten.


----------



## bath92 (28. Oktober 2015)

efdev schrieb:


> Nö müssen Admins nicht wenn das Loot selten ist dann wäre das schon Richtig so und High Loot Server würde auch alles wieder kaputt machen, sofern man nicht auf Private Servern spielt.
> Also egal wie das Überleben muss wieder entsprechend schwer werden und Munition selten.



Hab mich wohl nicht verständlich genug ausgedrückt, mein Fehler. 
Wenn die Serveradmins über den Loot bestimmen könnten würde man beide Spielerfraktionen zufrieden stellen können.
Funktioniert dann natürlich nur mit privat Hives, welche wegen den vielen Hackern aber sowieso zu empfehlen sind.
Die PvP-Fraktion kann auf den Highloot-Servern spielen und sich dort übern Haufen schießen so viel sie wollen. Die Survival-Fraktion kann auf den "Lowloot-Servern" ihr Ding durchziehen. So wären wohl alle zufrieden.


----------



## efdev (28. Oktober 2015)

So gesehen auch wieder eine Möglichkeit ist alles garnicht mal so einfach  mal schauen was passiert ich bin gespannt


----------



## skyrrd (3. November 2015)

Nur mal als Anmerkung für alle, dies bisher übersehen haben : 0.59 EXP ist online, inkl. Infizierten


----------



## lol2k (3. November 2015)

0.59 Exp. Patch ist online (1,8 GB) - die Zombies sind zurück. Wenn ich mir das nachfolgende Video so anschaue, bekommen wir scheinbar die guten alten Mod-Zeiten zurück. In einer Stadt ein ganzes Magazin auf Zombies zu entleeren ruft eben noch mehr Zombies hervor (aka. The Dinnerbell). 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o_hpX3YwOEY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nachfolgend die Patchnotes:



Spoiler



*[General Information]*


version: 0.59.130179 (source) 
size: 1.8 gb (source) 
official experimental patch discussion at (forums.dayzgame) 
last update: November 3rd, 09:00 CEST 
*message from Eugen*: 'Group up if possible, focus  on actions in enviroment, object manupulation. Zombie interaction. On  servers with near or full players' (source) 
  *[Features]*


[Gameplay] you spawn with a radio and a battery (source) 
[Gameplay] new world container: you can put items into a  "wardrobe"  (pic) (source) 
[Gameplay] amount of accessible hotkeys is tied to the amount of slots of your clothing (source) 
[Gameplay] Pistols when spawned now have the slide back to indicate there are no rounds in the chamber (source) 
[Gameplay] grenades are attachable to tripwire (pic) (source) 
[Gameplay] You can ignite the smoke grenade and put it in your inventory to create pretty nice smoke trails from your body (gif) (source) 
[Item] new helm added (pic (source) 
[Item] yellow/orange (pic](http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=547081451)) waterproof bag added (pic) (source) 
[Item] smoke grenade 'RDG 2 white' added (vid)  (source) 
[Item] smoke grenade 'RDG 2 black' added (pic) 
[Item] smoke grenade'M18 White smoke grenade' added (pic) (source) 
[Item] weapon 'scorpion' added (pic1) (pic2) (pic3)  (source) 
[Item] 'GP5 Gasmask' added (pic) (source) 
[Item] new lab coat added (pic) (source) 
[Item] weapon 'spear' craftable (source) 
[Item] weapon 9mm pistol 'Red 9' added (pic) (source) 
[Item] Red9 Buttstock (pic) (source) 
[Item] Burlap sack takes one slot instead of two (source) 
[Item] fragmentation grenades (source) 
[Item] new helmet 'ssh68' added (pic) (source) 
[Item] new models for berries (they are also plant specific now) (pic) (source) 
[Item] Repeater's internal magazine has been reduced from 11 bullets to 7 (source) 
[Loot] 7.62x39 and .45 ACP are now added to civillian, police and hunting spawns (source) 
[Loot] Flashbangs are spawning in the Police stations (source) 
[Loot] Fruits/Veggies are spawning again (source) 
[Loot] vss (pic) + ammo (pic)  are spawning again (source) 
[Loot]  SMERSH Vest spawning again (pic) (source) 
[Map] many changes and additions on the map 
[Map] new civ. building enterable (pic) (source) 
[Map] small yellow church enterable now (pic) (source) 
[Map] new enterable shed (pic) (source) 
[Map] New enterable industrial building (pic) (source) 
[Map] Industrial workshop also enterable (pic) (source) 
[Sound] new sound for zeds when swatting the player (source) 
[System] 75 players server added (only 1PP right now) (source) 
[System] Zeds amount increased in some places by a huge factor (Zombies nearly everywhere in Elektro) (pic (source for pic)   (source) 
[System] loot respawn has a timer (source) 
[System] loot regions-system added (source) 
  *[Fixes]*


[AI behaviour] zombies now hit you when they are stuck in building (source) 
[AI behaviour] Zombies clip through floor in the police station (source) 
[Animation] swimming glitch (source) 
many more here: .59 bugfixes 
  *[Bugs]* 


[Animation] Some guns have no animation to Chambering anymore, like the sporter, and the Scorpion new SMG. (source) 
[Gameplay] barrels no longer function properly when thrown (source) 
[Gameplay] radio wont work for some players, can hear others talk but no one hears them (source) 
[Gameplay] water fountains, wells are for a few buggy (not often useable etc) 
[Gameplay] player got punched by fresh spawn from ground to second floor in the aluminum building northwest of Cherno (source) 
[Gameplay] police cars are invisible (source) 
[Gameplay] Reloading mechanism for weapons has issues (devs knows about it) (source) 
[Map] a building is flying in Cherno (pic)   (source) 
[Map] Quite a few houses are too far above ground to enter (Noticed in Chavaevsk and Novoselky) (source) 
[Loot] loot hovering in some areas (pic) (source) 
[Loot] Lootsplosion on the shore (source) 
[System] Zombies and Player Desync (source:bugreport) 
[System]  aspect ratio not changeable in game (source) 
[System] several crashes and issues with connecting or server browser ([source] (source) 
[System] loads of dead people just standing about (pic) bugreport)  (source) 
  *[Gamefiles]*


many new items from game files in 0.59.130172 
  *[Unconfirmed]*


[Gameplay] you can load your gun by placing ammo in the hotbar and using the hotkey affected (source)  -> (everything related to reloading a weapon-mechanism can be a bug  in this build. so i put it into unconfirmed till devs tell us more 
[Gameplay] Bullets not showing in a loaded gun, when in your hands. (source)  -> (everything related to reloading a weapon-mechanism can be a bug  in this build. so i put it into unconfirmed till devs tell us more 




Quelle


----------



## efdev (3. November 2015)

Das klingt doch mal recht nice muss ich wohl die Tage mal wieder Vorbeischauen auf Cherno


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (3. November 2015)

Super. Bin mal gespannt.

Hat schon jemand getestet, wie die Zombies sich nun verhalten?


----------



## Redsupp (3. November 2015)

Oha krass. SO stell ich mir das vor!
werd morgen gleich mal reinschnuppern


----------



## borni (4. November 2015)

DayZ ist doch noch Alpha, oder? Warum gibt es dafür eigentlich exp. Patches? Wäre es nicht sinnvoller gleich die gesamte Alpha zum testen zu benutzen anstatt die ohnehin schon geschrumpfte DayZ Community noch zu splitten?


----------



## shadie (4. November 2015)

borni schrieb:


> DayZ ist doch noch Alpha, oder? Warum gibt es dafür eigentlich exp. Patches? Wäre es nicht sinnvoller gleich die gesamte Alpha zum testen zu benutzen anstatt die ohnehin schon geschrumpfte DayZ Community noch zu splitten?



geschrumpft?

hast schon länger nicht mehr gespielt oder?
Die meistens Server sind immer noch proppe voll.

Ich bin am WE auch mal wieder in Dayz unterwegs.


----------



## borni (4. November 2015)

shadie schrieb:


> geschrumpft?
> 
> hast schon länger nicht mehr gespielt oder?
> Die meistens Server sind immer noch proppe voll.
> ...



Das stimmt. Hab über ein Jahr nicht gespielt. Nur mal paar Videos geguckt und die Patch Notes gelesen.
Und halt in der Steam Statistik gesehen das es kaum noch wer spielt im vergleich zum ersten Jahr.


----------



## -Shorty- (4. November 2015)

Gibt doch auch nur wenige Experimental Server, selten mehr als ne Hand voll, dem stehen dann tausende non-exp. Server gegenüber. Der Sinn dieser Server sei mal dahingestellt.

Mega, mit Zombies muss ichs auch mal wieder starten.


----------



## cap82 (4. November 2015)

lol2k schrieb:


> 0.59 Exp. Patch ist online (1,8 GB) - die Zombies sind zurück. Wenn ich mir das nachfolgende Video so anschaue, bekommen wir scheinbar die guten alten Mod-Zeiten zurück. In einer Stadt ein ganzes Magazin auf Zombies zu entleeren ruft eben noch mehr Zombies hervor (aka. The Dinnerbell).



Die "Dinner Bell"...

Kann mich noch erinnern, als ich meine erste Lee Enfield gefunden habe, und mich ne zeitlang garnicht traute, sie abzufeuern...


----------



## DARPA (4. November 2015)

> [System] 75 players server added (only 1PP right now)



Holy Moly


----------



## Zybba (9. November 2015)

lol2k schrieb:


> Nachfolgend die Patchnotes:


Danke, dass du hier weiter die Informationen verlinkst!
Ich war in den letzten Monaten echt nicht mehr groß dabei. Ich hoffe mit 0.59 Stable ändert sich das mal wieder für eine kurze Zeit.
Würde dann gerne mal wieder eine Runde mit einigen hier aus dem Forum zocken. Habe euch ja noch bei Steam drin.

Was mich interessieren würde bezüglich 0.59:
Stimmt es, dass man Patronen/Magazine in die Hotbar packen kann um dann darüber nachzuladen?
Bug/Feature? ^^

Die Designentscheidung, dass man je nach Kleidung Hotbar Plätze zur Verfügung hat, finde ich klasse.
Einfach eine frische Idee, mal was anderes.


----------



## shadie (9. November 2015)

Hoffentlich kommt bald der Stable Patch für 0.59.... ich und 3 Kollegen stehen schon "in den Startlöchern".

habe letzte Woche auch mal wieder 2 Stunden investiert, ohne Zombies ist es aber einfach nur nervig, es geht nur noch um Spieler töten.... weil es durch die Zombies natürlich keine Gefahr mehr ingame gibt.

Das Video mit den Zombies  sieht sehr vielversprechend aus, so viele auf einmal :-O Krass, hoffentlich glitchen Sie nicht mehr durch häuser, ansonsten wird man es sehr schwer haben.


----------



## Zybba (9. November 2015)

Sie scheinen leider immer noch durch Wände zu glitchen.
Es war ja vorher gelegentlich auch der Fall, aber bei mehr Infizierten wirds wohl auch deutlich mehr auffallen.

PvP wird jetzt hoffentlich mit vielen neugierigen Besuchern belohnt.
Ist echt schon lange her, dass das in der DayZ SA auch nur ansatzweise so war. ^^


----------



## lol2k (9. November 2015)

Auf den Exp.-Servern scheint Desync momentan wohl ein großes Problem darzustellen. Meine Vorfreude auf 0.59 ist daher eher mäßig. 
Die Devs sollten die Gelegenheit des Fallout 4 Releases für sich nutzen und daran feilen. Desync verhagelt nämlich den Spaß an DayZ- sowohl mit als auch ohne Zombies...


----------



## Gast1668381003 (10. November 2015)

shadie schrieb:


> geschrumpft?
> 
> hast schon länger nicht mehr gespielt oder?
> Die meistens Server sind immer noch proppe voll.



Wenn die durchschnittliche Anzahl an Spielern von über 20.000 auf mitlerweile unter 8000 sinkt, dann ist der Ausdruck "geschrumpft" schon ganz richtig.

Und wer kann sich schon darüber wundern: die Abstände zwischen den Stable-Patches werden immer länger, von Hotfixes keine Spur, nach wie vor unterirdische FPS-Performance in den Städten (unabhängig von der Hardware), immer wieder nervige Dsync-Problematik, Baustellen in allen Bereichen ohne dasss mal ein Ende in Sicht wäre...

Aber ja, es ist eine Alpha - seit 2 Jahren...und noch immer muss man gefühlte 5 Sekunden _vor_ dem Zaun die "Sprung"-Taste drücken, damit der Char wegen der lachhaft trägen und viel zu indirekten Steuerung rechtzeitig rüberspringt


----------



## shadie (10. November 2015)

lol2k schrieb:


> Auf den Exp.-Servern scheint Desync momentan wohl ein großes Problem darzustellen. Meine Vorfreude auf 0.59 ist daher eher mäßig.
> Die Devs sollten die Gelegenheit des Fallout 4 Releases für sich nutzen und daran feilen. Desync verhagelt nämlich den Spaß an DayZ- sowohl mit als auch ohne Zombies...



Habe ich mir ehrlich gesagt schon gedacht als das Video mit den Massen an Zombies gepostet wurde.


----------



## cap82 (10. November 2015)

Nightlight schrieb:


> Wenn die durchschnittliche Anzahl an Spielern von über 20.000 auf mitlerweile unter 8000 sinkt, dann ist der Ausdruck "geschrumpft" schon ganz richtig.
> 
> Und wer kann sich schon darüber wundern: die Abstände zwischen den Stable-Patches werden immer länger, von Hotfixes keine Spur, nach wie vor unterirdische FPS-Performance in den Städten (unabhängig von der Hardware), immer wieder nervige Dsync-Problematik, Baustellen in allen Bereichen ohne dasss mal ein Ende in Sicht wäre...
> 
> Aber ja, es ist eine Alpha - seit 2 Jahren...und noch immer muss man gefühlte 5 Sekunden _vor_ dem Zaun die "Sprung"-Taste drücken, damit der Char wegen der lachhaft trägen und viel zu indirekten Steuerung rechtzeitig rüberspringt



Nur mal so nebenbei: Die Entwicklng für Fallout 4 begann 2009. Hast du da eine Alpha gespielt?


----------



## Gast1668381003 (10. November 2015)

cap82 schrieb:


> Nur mal so nebenbei: Die Entwicklng für Fallout 4 begann 2009. Hast du da eine Alpha gespielt?



Ist ja auf Bohemias Mist gewachsen, dass man DayZ SA in einem sehr frühen und vollkommen unfertigen Stadium bereits zum Kauf angeboten hat...

Ein bedeutendes Blockbusterprojekt inkl. weitreichender Story,  zig Stunden Singleplayerkampagne und x-mal aufwendigerer Gameplaymechanik ist ein ganz anderes Kaliber als das noch immer sehr primitive  DayZ.


----------



## -Shorty- (10. November 2015)

Ach ja, dann schießt doch mal im Liegen in Fallout 4., siehste.


----------



## cap82 (10. November 2015)

Nightlight schrieb:


> Ist ja auf Bohemias Mist gewachsen, dass man DayZ SA in einem sehr frühen und vollkommen unfertigen Stadium bereits zum Kauf angeboten hat...
> 
> Ein bedeutendes Blockbusterprojekt inkl. weitreichender Story,  zig Stunden Singleplayerkampagne und x-mal aufwendigerer Gameplaymechanik ist ein ganz anderes Kaliber als das noch immer sehr primitive  DayZ.



Und auf deinen Mist ist gewachsen, dass du es gekauft hast. 

Siehe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadie (11. November 2015)

Nightlight schrieb:


> Ist ja auf Bohemias Mist gewachsen, dass man DayZ SA in einem sehr frühen und vollkommen unfertigen Stadium bereits zum Kauf angeboten hat...
> 
> Ein bedeutendes Blockbusterprojekt inkl. weitreichender Story,  zig Stunden Singleplayerkampagne und x-mal aufwendigerer Gameplaymechanik ist ein ganz anderes Kaliber als das noch immer sehr primitive  DayZ.



Naja dann haben wir ja noch 4 Jahre Zeit nicht wahr


----------



## lol2k (11. November 2015)

DayZ befindet sich noch immer im Alpha-Stadium, das ist richtig. Wer den Titel gekauft hat kann nicht automatisch mit einem zeitnahmen Release (Definitionssache) rechnen. Aber es geht wirklich unglaublich langsam vorwärts - damit habe selbst ich nicht gerechnet! Zu Mod-Zeiten hat Rocket teilweise mehrere Patches am Tag eingespielt, von Monat zu Monat gab es mehr Inhalte. Die Engine für die Standalone scheint derart unglücklich gewählt worden zu sein, dass die Devs wohl überdurchschnittlich lange brauchen um in DayZ bspw. akzeptable FPS bzw. den Abbau von Desyncs zu erreichen. Und die sind nun mal Grundlage für Spielspaß. Allerdings werden Optimierungen i.d.R. erst zwischen der Beta-Phase und dem finalen Release fokussiert, sodass sich der Fuchs hier selbst in den Schwanz beißt. Somit heißt es weiter warten.


----------



## drunkn_master (12. November 2015)

Doppelpost. SRY


----------



## drunkn_master (12. November 2015)

lol2k schrieb:


> DayZ befindet sich noch immer im Alpha-Stadium, das ist richtig. Wer den Titel gekauft hat kann nicht automatisch mit einem zeitnahmen Release (Definitionssache) rechnen. Aber es geht wirklich unglaublich langsam vorwärts - damit habe selbst ich nicht gerechnet! Zu Mod-Zeiten hat Rocket teilweise mehrere Patches am Tag eingespielt, von Monat zu Monat gab es mehr Inhalte. Die Engine für die Standalone scheint derart unglücklich gewählt worden zu sein, dass die Devs wohl überdurchschnittlich lange brauchen um in DayZ bspw. akzeptable FPS bzw. den Abbau von Desyncs zu erreichen. Und die sind nun mal Grundlage für Spielspaß. Allerdings werden Optimierungen i.d.R. erst zwischen der Beta-Phase und dem finalen Release fokussiert, sodass sich der Fuchs hier selbst in den Schwanz beißt. Somit heißt es weiter warten.



Ich bin der Meinung, dass man sich viel zu sehr darauf konzentriert den ganzen Content in die SA Version rein zu bringen.
In meinen Augen hätte der Content vor Monaten schon aufhören können. Stattdessen hätte man sich in Richtung Optimierung bewegen können damit das Spiel von den von dir beschriebenen Fehlern befreit wird.

Da würde ich auf allerlei angekündigten Content vorerst verzichten können.
Hauptsache das Spiel läuft gut und die Zombies sind wieder da.
Der Rest kann später nachkommen.

Ich hatte jedenfalls trotz sehr niedriger Grafikeinstellungen und FPS  Problemen sehr viel Spaß an dem Spiel.
Das würde sich auch nicht ändern wenn die nächsten Patches sich nur auf die Performance beziehen würden.


----------



## Redsupp (12. November 2015)

drunkn_master schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, dass man sich viel zu sehr darauf konzentriert den ganzen Content in die SA Version rein zu bringen.
> In meinen Augen hätte der Content vor Monaten schon aufhören können. Stattdessen hätte man sich in Richtung Optimierung bewegen können damit das Spiel von den von dir beschriebenen Fehlern befreit wird.
> 
> Da würde ich auf allerlei angekündigten Content vorerst verzichten können.
> ...



Ohne dir jetzt auf den Schlips treten zu wollen, du hast keine Ahnung wie so eine Spieleentwicklung abläuft oder? 
Informier dich da erstmal drüber, bevor du den DEVs Vorwürfe machst. 
Klar möchtest du als User ein gut laufendes Spiel, aber dann hättest einfach frühestens in ner späten Beta-Phase einsteigen dürfen.
Es ist völlig normal in eine Alpha erstmal den ganzen Content reinzukloppen und dann wird in der Beta optimiert. Wenn man in der Alpha alles optimiert, dann kann es sehr wahrscheinlich sein, dass durch neuen Content oder Änderung genau dieser Punkt wieder sich ändert und dann muss er wieder optimiert werden.
Aber da alle rumheulen wegen der DayZ Alpha versuchen die Devs einen Spagat und bringen immer wieder paar Optimierungen oder zu früh größeren Content 
(Fahrzeuge z.B.). Genau deswegen verzögert sich alles.

Das Problem ist schlechtweg, dass der Großteil nie zuvor eine Alpha gespielt hat oder in einen Entwicklungsprozess teilgenommen hat. Jedoch ist das Spielprinzip so beliebt, dass viele eingestiegen sind. Dann wird auch was erwartet, klar bei 24€ irgendwo auch nachvollziehbar.
Jedoch geht es mir tierisch auf dem Sack, dass Leute sich mit mehreren Hundert Spielstunden aufregen, dass es zu langsam vorangeht. Hattet ihr denn in der Zeit keinen Spaß? Also ich schon und mir war es die 24€ schon mehrmals wert.


----------



## drunkn_master (12. November 2015)

Redsupp schrieb:


> Ohne dir jetzt auf den Schlips treten zu wollen, du hast keine Ahnung wie so eine Spieleentwicklung abläuft oder?
> Informier dich da erstmal drüber, bevor du den DEVs Vorwürfe machst.
> Klar möchtest du als User ein gut laufendes Spiel, aber dann hättest einfach frühestens in ner späten Beta-Phase einsteigen dürfen.
> Es ist völlig normal in eine Alpha erstmal den ganzen Content reinzukloppen und dann wird in der Beta optimiert. Wenn man in der Alpha alles optimiert, dann kann es sehr wahrscheinlich sein, dass durch neuen Content oder Änderung genau dieser Punkt wieder sich ändert und dann muss er wieder optimiert werden.
> ...



Keine Sorge 
Das gleiche habe ich vor einem Jahr auch noch gesagt.
Ich habe mich damals selbst erkundigt was eine Alpha ist und wie Bohemia das plant.
Und ich habe den Leuten genau das gleiche gesagt.

Nur leider hätte ich wirklich nicht erwartet, dass die Updates irgendwann so unglaublich langsam kommen werden.
Ich werfe den DEV's nichts vor. Ich habe hier im Thread mehrere Male erwähnt, dass Bohemia für mich noch eins der ehrlichen Spielestudios ist.
Andere hätten das Projekt schon längst eingestellt. Bohemia hängt sich da aber voll rein und hält es am Leben.

Natürlich geht es darum den ganzen Content in der Alpha Phase in das Spiel zu bringen und das will ich auch gar nicht schlecht machen.
Bloß bin ich der Meinung, dass der Content soweit ausreicht. Sobald der Basenbau drin ist, sollte man sich wirklich in Richtung Betaphase bewegen damit der von Bohemia erstellte Plan auch tatsächlich eingehalten werden kann.


----------



## Redsupp (12. November 2015)

Okay, dann hab ich deinen Kommentar etwas einseitig aufgefasst. Sorry 

Ich bin jetzt zwar kein Mod-Spieler, aber ich glaube nicht, dass der ganze Content schon drin wäre? Da fehlt doch noch fast alles


----------



## MfDoom (12. November 2015)

Was sich seit erscheinen der SA verändert hat ist die Karte selbst, hier sind wirklich tolle, realistische und detaillierte Ortschaften entstanden die sich von der ursprünglichen Karte sehr unterscheiden.
Zusätzlich kamen Gegenstände und Klamotten dazu, alles sehr detailliert und schön gemacht, hier gibt es eine erfreuliche Vielfalt.

Aber sonst ist doch nichts passiert, oder täusche ich micht da?


----------



## Zybba (12. November 2015)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Aber sonst ist doch nichts passiert, oder täusche ich micht da?


Gesten, Tierwelt, umfangreicheres Crafting?
Ich hab die Mod nie gespielt. Daher weiß ich es nicht sicher.


----------



## MfDoom (12. November 2015)

Stimmt, Gesten, Tiere, Crafting und ein Fahrzeug.
Und das Hunger/Durst/Krankheit-System


----------



## shadie (12. November 2015)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Stimmt, Gesten, Tiere, Crafting und ein Fahrzeug.
> Und das Hunger/Durst/Krankheit-System



Und die bessere Zombie KI wenn die Zombies wieder drinnen sind


----------



## cap82 (12. November 2015)

In der Mod konnte man z.B. nur komplette Outfits anziehen. Ich glaube es gab sogar in er Ur-Mod nur den Ghillie Suit und sonst die Hero oder Bandit Skins. Diese hat man aber je nach Spielweise automatisch bekommen.
Crafting gab es in der Mod auch überhaupt nicht. 
An einen Baum gehen, auf die Axt klicken und "collect wood". Danach auf die Streichhölzer "Make Fireplace" und "Light Fire", nun noch auf die rohen Steaks und "Cook Meat", 1 Sekunde warten, feddisch.
Die Vielfalt an crafting und Kleidung, wie sie in der Standalone zu finden ist, davon konnte man damals nur träumen. 

Auch die komplette Landschaft im Norden hinter Lopatino oberhalb des NWA bis in den Osten nach Krasnostav gab es vorher überhaupt nicht, ebenso die Gefängnisinsel im Süden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hinzu kommt noch, dass mittlerweile fast alle Häuser begehbar sind, davon hat man ja in der Mod bzw. Arma2 auch nur geträumt!
Es hat sich wirklich schon erheblich was getan.
ich bin mir auch sicher, dass es schwieriger ist, nachträglich etwas am Layout der Karte zu ändern, als eine Welt von Grundauf neu zu gestalten.


----------



## Zybba (13. November 2015)

Es gibt einen neuen Status Report.
Der liest sich diesmal richtig gut! Allerdings beziehen sich die meisten Informationen auf Änderungen nach Stable Patch 0.59.
Das kann also teilweise noch Monate dauern. Zumindest interpretiere ich das so.

*Status Report - 12 Nov 2015*


Spoiler



Afternoon Survivors,
In this week's Status Report, we'll have  info on subjects such as the renderer, the UI, damage, and animation  systems, all served by our Lead Producer Brian Hicks, Lead Designer  Peter Nespesny, and Lead Animator Viktor Kostik.


*Contents This Week*


Development Board Spotlight
Dev Update/Hicks
Dev Update/Peter
Dev Update/Viktor
Community Video: Max Coil and the Gents of Novo
 
*Development Board Spotlight*



*Dev Update/Hicks*
Greetings Survivors!

If  you don't happen to follow twitter or the forums you may not be aware  of the current focus on iterating upon 0.59 experimental. Obviously the  team is working hard to resolve the issues with server side performance,  as well as pushing several new potential changes to vehicle position  sync to QA.

So the big question everyone wants to know - when will 0.59 move to stable?

- Once we are satisfied with server side performance at maximum player count vs 12 hour uptime
- Vehicle Position Sync is at a marked improvement over 0.58
- High repro (reproducible) server and client crashes are resolved

Past  0.59 - internally we are -hoping- to be able to get another update out  prior to Christmas (to experimental at the very least). However, that  will depend on the stability of the build post 0.59 stable and the  merges done right after that. As mentioned during the PAX Australia "The  Road to Beta" presentation - we'll keep everyone updated on this  progress via the official Twitter account, and the Status Reports  between then and now.

-KEEP IN MIND: THE UPDATE OF  0.59 TO STABLE WILL INCLUDE A FULL HIVE AND SERVER STORAGE RESET. THIS  INCLUDES PRIVATE SHARDS OF THE HIVE-

Moving past  discussion around 0.59 experimental, lets move on to discussing what the  current status of some of the major engine side updates are.

Renderer

Completed within October

- Multiple Cascade Shadow Maps
- Updated Rain Postprocess
- Updated HDR & Glow

Current Focus

- Finalizing postprocesses
- Multithread Optimizations

Next Up

- Small bodies of water, and Ocean rendering
- True Sky rendering

We  have some screenshots from debug that we can discuss in a little more  detail as well. (Please take care to understand these are from debug  machines - and are thus running lower resolutions/over all  configurations and are meant to display technical tests)


In the above screenshot we can see improved cooperation between the HDR and Glow Effects.



Within the above screenshots we can see fog improved with proper height base. 


In this screenshot in the distance we can see Aerial Perspective Fog, with the additional effect of light scattering o


Here  we see an early iteration of improved dynamic range hopefully allowing  us differing light levels between interiors and exteriors.


The  above screenshots show the current iteration of updates done to rain -  which should allow a more rich, and believable downpour situation.  Paired potentially with fog, this will greatly impact visibility during  adverse weather conditions.


*Animation System / Player Controller*

The  animation system and new player controller both are major elements of  DayZ's engine that are in progress. The new actions done in Enforce  Script can not enter experimental testing until the animation system  fully supports all the necessary functions from the legacy animation  system. I know I've gone on, and on about the total rewrite of actions  in game being a massive change to how DayZ plays - and I hate to sound  like a broken record. HOWEVER - I personally cannot state this enough.  The change from the clunky old fashioned method used by DayZ, DayZ Mod,  Arma 3, Arma 2, and so on to a new and more dynamic system will change a  hell of a lot more than how you eat a bag of rice, or pick apples. I  genuinely believe this will be one of the most massive changes to DayZ  gameplay and completely redefine how the title is experienced.

That  said - while we're all desperate to see this in the hands of consumers  before the holiday break - A more reliable estimate (playing it safe and  assuming we'll encounter critical bugs and blockers once this is merged  into the main testing branch) would be to expect it early in the  beginning of the new year.

*Damage System*

Currently  in the hands of the gameplay programmers - once this is completed on  their end, it will need to be fully configured on the side of the design  team. That said - with this we're looking at a hopeful target of mid to  late January before we see it move over to player testable branches.

Between  the new damage system, and new player controller (and of course -  complete rewrite of player actions within Enforce Script) we're hoping  to squash some of our major gameplay / exploit level issues. (Duping,  Spamming action abuse, glitching into structures, changing ammo type to  explosions, and so on)
Keep in mind that these will more than  likely cause their own issues - which will be addressed as they come up,  and into the beta phase of DayZ development.

Lastly  for this Status Report - a little sneak peek at some design and art  level pieces - We have (some) of the required parts for helicopters.


Control Unit

Electrical Wires

Hydraulic Hoses

Pitch Link
Rear Rotor Blade


Not pictured:

- Igniter Plug
- Battery
- Aviation Fuel
- Motor Oil
- Hydraulic Fluid
- Transmission Oil

Questions?  Suggestions? Make sure to head over to the official DayZ Forums and  join the Status Report discussion thread for this week.

_- Brian Hicks / Lead Producer_



*Dev Update/Peter*
Our  new user interface should be part of our beta release with the aim to  improve the current user experience. We have added several more features  to the UI system recently, which allow us to streamline the process  leading to the new user interface and help future modders as well.  As  well there are some changes for the players which will make life easier -  like automatic aspect ratio taken from the current resolution or  dynamically repositioning and scaling of interface elements. Also a  significant raise of client FPS with new UI system is a thing which  shouldn't be omitted.

Inventory is one of the most  important screens, not only because players spent most of their  interface time right here, but mainly for managing everyone's little  treasures. This screen should be slick, easy to read and navigate as  well as its functional design that shouldn't interfere with the  intentions of game design. You have seen the concept art/mockup of the  new inventory screen already and we are currently refining it's  proportions, layout and functionalities to make it best as possible. 

From  the game mechanics point of view the new inventory is still missing a  few things. While a solid foundation of the rewritten inventory system  is already in game, now is the time to build upon it and add features  which enrich possibilities and gameplay. First, I want to mention a  small but unimportant one, which opens doors for others and make them  more useful and interesting. A higher granularity of slots, leading to  much better scalability of item sizes and cargo sizes. No more precious  space used by matchbox, battery, pen and other small items. Combination  of smaller and thinner items with bigger ones can lead to a unused gaps  in inventory space and that's the moment when ability of rotating items  kicks in and save the day. Hand in hand with rotation and more smaller  slots per row cargo sizes can be changed to horizontal orientation to  show more rows of inventory which leads to less vertical scrolling while  managing it. Now you are probably excited as you started to imagine how  many stuff you'll be able to cram in your backpack (especially guns).  For that reason I would like to see dynamic change of item size where  factors like numbers of attachments and their sizes define current item  size in inventory. In other words you can carry stripped down AK and all  it's attachments in backpack with tradeoff of it's readiness for  combat. As I can tell your excitement is at the maximum level possible I  feel it's a good time to water it down a bit. Damage state of cargo  will be projected into ripped unusable slots, which adds the meaning for  maintenance and taking care of your backpack and clothes apart from  damaged visuals. Also linking slots into groups within one cargo space  to create virtual pockets adds a cheery on top of inventory management  and underline the hardcore nature of DayZ.

It must  be said that our design requirements for new inventory system brought  also other features to the game that affect gameplay directly. One of  the most annoying limitations of the former inventory system was  definitely the hand slot, which acted like mirror of cargo space  equipped on character. While you had some inventory it somehow worked,  apart from very annoying behavior and tendencies to break and messing  with user actions in general. However while you hadn't any inventory  slots which could be mirrored as hand slot to fool player things went  down hill. Thus there become to live virtual cargo space with different  rules as 'normal' cargo spaces as a resolution of this problem. You know  the outcome of it, inconsistencies, prone to duping, strange and  sometimes unexpected behavior. I'm glad that hands slot is equal to  others. I find some of you being a bit restless with such change, but I  clearly see from where it comes from. While I admit it was very  convenient with old mirrored hands to not care about hand slot in  regards of inventory capacity at all it leads to side effects like  lowering inventory space by the size of item in hands. Requirement for  awareness of how much inventory space you have left and what you are  carrying openly in hands provides space for fast decisions making which  ensures interesting situations. Of course dropping something from hands  needs to be clearly visualized as animation so you don't realize too  late that you left needed item somewhere beyond. (This is a big one one)

Another  game changer is ability to simulate items placed in the inventory which  wasn't possible before as items were asleep in such state. Now a  flashlight is draining battery if you don't turn it off, smoke grenade  is releasing it's smoke after activation and frag grenade happily  counting down when it was unpinned before. We were also able to modify  quickbar behavior as well. Now having better clothes with more inventory  space equipped gives you more quickslots to use. This feature in  combination with chambering and reloading from quickslots will raise  demand for high tier clothes as they will have other practical  utilization apart from more inventory space.

Second  very important screen is HUD overlay, which as you noticed with latest  0.59 experimental we started to implement. However this is completely  different story to tell but I can assure you it will be possible to  toggle on demand so it will not occlude your view if you looking for  maximum immersion as possible. (We’ll talk about this in upcoming Status  Reports)

Stay organized... see you in Chernarus folks!

_- Peter Nespesny / Lead Designer_




*Dev Update/Viktor*
The  animation team continues working on the player character on the new  animations system and has just recently started to work on the injured  animations.



The  wounded character will have more types of animations. We would like to  have visualized an injury like for instance a broken arm or leg. With  this type of injury a limited movement set and user actions set will be  provided.

In the past we have already started on  the implementation that we had to stop because of the limitations of the  engine as we were not able to deliver the experience we were aiming  for. As the new animations system is closer and is already offering us  with some fancy options it is the right time continue on this type of  feature. Except the limited usage of different items a limited movement  set will be available depending on the injury. We would like to achieve  this by using additive animations, blending of multiple animations,  using animation sets to easily switch the complete sets of animations  inside the animation graph and other sophisticated and cool features of  the new animations system.

This is a very  important part of the gameplay so we will need a lot of iterating and  testing to find out a proper setup so it is challenging and not  frustrating at the same time.


_- Viktor Kostik/ Lead Animator_



*Community Video: Max Coil and the Gents of Novo*
Hey all,

So, for this week I chose to go with something a little bit different. Uploaded by Pitstop Head,  this week's video shows what some players are up to when finding  different ways of entertaining themselves outside of regular pvp or pve.


I  tried muting the audio at the beginning of the video, but then it  turned out that for a while, I had a bit of a hard time understanding  what the hell was going on. Turning up the volume again helped.  Slightly. In any which way, pretty ingenious with the box car everyone!

If you have the time, please do have a look at Pitstop Head's Twitch and Youtube accounts since there are good amounts of DayZ action/footage available through there.

As  always, if you have a nice video containing DayZ footage you'd like to  share, or if you have come across some DayZ footage from other content  creators, just post it in the Gallery section of the DayZ forums and we'll happily have a look.


Header image credit: Schakal1260

_- Michael aka SMoss / Community Manager_


----------



## lol2k (14. November 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Es gibt einen neuen Status Report.
> Der liest sich diesmal richtig gut!



Ich ergänze mal - der neue Renderer schaut ja schon ganz hübsch aus. 
DayZ - Status-Report: Neuer Renderer fast fertig - GameStar


----------



## cap82 (15. November 2015)

So Leute, es ist anscheinend soweit.
Mit einem unangekündigten Update hat wohl der neue Renderer den Weg ins Spiel gefunden.
So wie es aktuell aussieht, sind nur High Settings verfügbar, daher erfahren eher die stärkeren Grafikkarten einen Perfomance-Boost. Bei schwächeren Karten kann es aufgrund der High Settings sogar zu Performance-Verlust kommen.
Um einen Performance-Boost zu erhalten, sollte eure Grafikkarte *mindestens 2 GB GDDR5 Memory* haben, und circa 1000 Cuda Cores (Nividia) oder 1500 Stream Prozessoren (AMD) haben.
Wo die Jungs ihre Infos her haben, scheint noch nicht bekannt, daher ist das alles wohl noch mit Vorsicht zu genießen.

Edit:
 Ihr müsst in den Dayz-Eigensschaften den Startparameter "-newui" festlegen. Denn der Renderer ist nur mit dem neuen User Interface aktiv!

Quelle: DayZ - Der neue Renderer ist da! - Survivethis


----------



## Zybba (16. November 2015)

cap82 schrieb:


> So Leute, es ist anscheinend soweit.


Ich bin echt baff, dass der Renderer auf einmal da ist. Hatte echt noch mit deutlich längerer Wartezeit gerechnet.
Dass er nicht pünktlich ist, ist mir aber auch klar. ^^
Kam halt recht überraschend jetzt.

Mit meiner GTX970 erfahre ich hoffentlich einen Boost bei 1440p.
Teste ich dann bald mit den neuen Infizierten.


----------



## Joselman (16. November 2015)

Mein Day Z läuft irgendwie nicht mehr. In Steam kommt ständig "Festplattenlesefehler". 

Neuinstallation brachte nix.
Alles vorher löschen und neuinstallation brachte auch nix.
Festplattencheck ergab keine Fehler

Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (16. November 2015)

Joselman schrieb:


> Mein Day Z läuft irgendwie nicht mehr. In Steam kommt ständig "Festplattenlesefehler".
> 
> Neuinstallation brachte nix.
> Alles vorher löschen und neuinstallation brachte auch nix.
> ...



Steam als Admin starten.


----------



## cap82 (16. November 2015)

Ich habe es gestern mal getestet.
Im moment sind wohl nur die ersten einzelnen Module aktiv, die auch im Status Report bereits aufgeführt waren.
Mit High Settings hatte ich bisweilen eine Auslastung auf GPU zwischen 80% und 100% und auf der CPU zwischen 70% und 90%.
Die FPS schwanken zwischen 40 und 60. Es gibt allerdings zeitweise auch Drops auf unter 30FPS.
Da die Exp. Server im Moment aber total laggen, will ich mich da noch nicht festlegen. 
Insgesamt sind die FPS gefühlt um einiges stabiler.


----------



## lol2k (16. November 2015)

cap82 schrieb:


> Ich habe es gestern mal getestet.



1080p oder 1440p?


----------



## Oozy (16. November 2015)

Da muss ich DayZ dringend auch mal wieder anwerfen. Wäre jemand so nett und könnte Vergleichsbilder hochladen?


----------



## -Shorty- (16. November 2015)

Ob da schon viel zu sehen ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln, wenn dann fühlt es sich bestimmt ein wenig direkter an.


----------



## bath92 (16. November 2015)

Hoffentlich wurde auch an der Mehrkernoptimierung gearbeitet. Der CPU-Overhead ist (war) ja das große Problem der SA, läuft ja bis jetzt nur auf zwei Kernen/Threads soweit ich das beobachten konnte.
Ist natürlich fraglich ob der Autor (der Quelle) das technische Verständnis hat und weiß, dass das Game bis jetzt so gut wie immer im CPU-Limit läuft. Die Besseren FPS sollten also eigentlich dadurch zustande kommen, dass das CPU-Limit beseitig wird und somit eine höhere GPU-Auslastung ermöglicht wird. Seine Angaben sind diesbezüglich ja etwas schwammig, für mich ist´s aber die einzig sinnvolle Begründung. Das aktuelle Grafikkarten davon stärker profitieren dürfte auch klar sein, da die Entwickler sicherlich nicht erst für ältere Modelle zuerst optimieren.

Grafisch müsste sich meiner Meinung nach eigentlich gar nichts ändern. Ab 1440p hat die SA optisch durchaus seine Momente.


----------



## -Shorty- (16. November 2015)

Ja, durchaus schick an vielen Stellen. Es wird nur von Woche zu Woche einsamer in diesem Spiel. Jetzt mit Fallout 4 sehe ich die DayZ SA Spielwelt aber etwas anders. Ich will ja da keine Quests machen, aber irgendwas fehlt um mich länger dabei zu halten, es wird einfach öde irgendwann. Und eine Art zufällige "Schnitzeljagd" würde auch noch ins Szenario passen, wie die Suche nach Terminus in dieser einen Serie, ihr wisst schon. Nur müsste am Ziel auch ein Ziel sein oder irgendwas von Nutzen.

So wie es im Moment läuft beschreibt es eigentlich der kürzeste Witz am Besten: "Treffen sich 2 Jäger..."


----------



## cap82 (16. November 2015)

So, hab nun nochmal mit dem alten Renderer verglichen (Very High Settings @1080p)
Und zwar einfach ins Blaue an einer Stelle, die ziemlich rechenintensiv ist: Auf dem Radio Tower über Svetlo mit Blick Richtung Stadt.

Alter Renderer <->Neuer Renderer
FPS 24,2 <-> 31,7 (=+30,99%)
CPU 71% <-> 77% (+8,45%)
GPU 37% <-> 46% (+24,3%)
​
Die CPU ist mit 4,2 Ghz und die GPU mit 1392MHz getaktet.
Die RAM Auslastung lag bei beiden ungefähr gleich bei 3,8GB und VRAM ebenfalls bei 1,4GB. 
Bei beiden werden allerdings auch alle 4 Kerne des i5 3570K ausgelastet! Mit dem neuen Renderer jedeoch nahezu zu 100%, mit dem alten zwischen 90% und 100%.

Um die Auslastung an anderen Stellen zu testen, müsste man mal einen Benchmark Run durchführen, was allerdings auf den Exp. Servern aktuell aufgrund des schnellen Timecycles schwierig ist.

Es scheint sich jedoch zu bestätigen, dass die Auslastung und FPS sich verbessert haben!


----------



## bath92 (16. November 2015)

cap82 schrieb:


> So, hab nun nochmal mit dem alten Renderer verglichen (Very High Settings @1080p)
> Und zwar einfach ins Blaue an einer Stelle, die ziemlich rechenintensiv ist: Auf dem Radio Tower über Svetlo mit Blick Richtung Stadt.
> 
> Alter Renderer <->Neuer Renderer
> ...



Wenn sich das bei allen mit halbwegs aktueller GPU bestätigt ist´s ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung. 
Eine Steigerung der Serverperformance könnte natürlich auch noch zu einem starken FPS-Gewinn beitragen, gerade im Hinblick auf 100-Mannserver.
Will´s mir gar nicht vorstellen wenn´s die mal geben sollte, dürfte ähnlich schlecht wie bei Arma3 laufen...

Aber selbst mit dieser Verbesserung lässt sich gut erkennen, dass noch viel zu tun ist bis zum ständigen GPU-Limit (bleibt vermutlich Wunschdenken).


----------



## Dextrosin (18. November 2015)

Hi Forenmitglieder,

bei mir sind die minimum fps von 18 auf 24 bei dem 59 Patch gestiegen und ich bin nicht mehr im Cpu Limit.
Daher kann ich noch mehr fps rausholen durch verringern der Grafikeinstellungen.

Gemessen in Chernogorsk im Haus mit einer 770 Gtx und einem 2500k.
Ich weiß das die Bezeichnung "im Haus" nicht präzise ist, aber die 18 fps hatte ich fast in jeder großen Stadt wenn ich in einem Haus war und in die Stadt schaute.
Leider habe ich seit dem umstellen auf experimental den Speicher Fehler und es sind wenig Server da zum testen.
Seid dem Patch dauert es auch oft ziemlich lang mit dem interagieren mit Gegenständen.

Gruß Dextrosin


----------



## Joselman (18. November 2015)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Steam als Admin starten.



Vielen Dank!!!

Da hätte ich eigentlich selber drauf kommen müssen. Peinlich....


----------



## MezZo_Mix (18. November 2015)

Joselman schrieb:


> Vielen Dank!!!
> 
> Da hätte ich eigentlich selber drauf kommen müssen. Peinlich....



Ich wusste das auch nur durch Rust. Weil dort kam der selbe Fehler und ich war richtig Irritiert bis ich Steam als Admin mal gestartet habe. Liegt wohl daran das ich Steam nicht auf C: installiert habe, aber ein paar Spiele auf die SSD gepackt habe.


@DayZ Der neue Render ist gut aber läuft noch nicht Stabil. Je nach Blickwinkel hab ich gerne mal wieder 15FPS aber ansonsten sehr guter Ansatz, das Gefühl mit runden 30FPS durch die Stadt zu latschen ist deutlich besser als wenn man da mit der Hälfte rum gurken muss. Ich hoffe das Verbessert sich noch weiter, die neue UI ist sowieso extrem Verbuggt.


----------



## lol2k (22. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_ZF8ymKlcK8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dedde (24. November 2015)

so, nach fast nem jahr mal wieder dayz angeworfen, aber mal ehrlich arbeitet da noch jmd dran? ist wirklich ein witz das spiel. hab gestern und heut etwa 2-3 stunden gespielt, kaum loot gefunden, wollten die das nicht mal machen das der loot neu spawnt? kann ja nicht sein wenn jmd ein dorf leer gelootet hat das dann da einfach nix mehr ist. zombies, gibts die noch? habe keinen gesehen. performance ist wie am ersten tag, aber ok, das liegt wohl an der engine. da wird nicht mehr viel drin sein.


----------



## shadie (24. November 2015)

Dedde schrieb:


> so, nach fast nem jahr mal wieder dayz angeworfen, aber mal ehrlich arbeitet da noch jmd dran? ist wirklich ein witz das spiel. hab gestern und heut etwa 2-3 stunden gespielt, kaum loot gefunden, wollten die das nicht mal machen das der loot neu spawnt? kann ja nicht sein wenn jmd ein dorf leer gelootet hat das dann da einfach nix mehr ist. zombies, gibts die noch? habe keinen gesehen. performance ist wie am ersten tag, aber ok, das liegt wohl an der engine. da wird nicht mehr viel drin sein.




Vielleicht vor dem nach langer zeit lang "wiederholten Anwerfen" vorher mal hier im Forum informieren / statt das Spiel anzuschmeißen,
in dem aktuell keine Zombies drinnen sind / demnächst aber mit 0.59 wieder rein kommen.

Das Lootsystem ist gut / man bekommt halt nicht ständig eine AK, so solls sein.

Schau in ein par Monaten noch mal rein und spiele so lange eben Fallout 4 / Fifa oder what ever, dayz ist aktuell noch nicht zu empfehlen für dich.

Soll kein Flame sein / es nervt aber / es ist einfach kein fertiges Spiel!


----------



## Redsupp (25. November 2015)

shadie schrieb:


> Vielleicht vor dem nach langer zeit lang "wiederholten Anwerfen" vorher mal hier im Forum informieren / statt das Spiel anzuschmeißen,
> in dem aktuell keine Zombies drinnen sind / demnächst aber mit 0.59 wieder rein kommen.
> 
> Das Lootsystem ist gut / man bekommt halt nicht ständig eine AK, so solls sein.
> ...



Unterschreib ich so.


----------



## _Berge_ (25. November 2015)

shadie schrieb:


> Vielleicht vor dem nach langer zeit lang "wiederholten Anwerfen" vorher mal hier im Forum informieren / statt das Spiel anzuschmeißen,
> in dem aktuell keine Zombies drinnen sind / demnächst aber mit 0.59 wieder rein kommen.
> 
> Das Lootsystem ist gut / man bekommt halt nicht ständig eine AK, so solls sein.
> ...





es ist nunmal eine Alpha, dort liegt der Fokus auf neuen Kontent und Features die den Survival Aspekt erhöhen.
auch Performance mäßig wird gearbeitet, undzwar am neuen Renderer (der schon teilweise mit neuen UI verfügbar ist) und generell der Engine und das Parallel(!) zur Spiel Entwicklung, andere Spiele Entwickler haben schon eine fertige zur Hand.
Außerdem ist es Verständlich das Zombies in einem Update mal aus sind... ziehen sicher auch gut Leistung.

Und jaaaa es geht langsam voran, man muss aber bedenken was dahinter steckt und nicht nur die "kleinen" schritte in den Updates wie sie die meisten Flamer sehen...

Sobald DayZ in die Beta geht, wird es schneller voran gehen, warum? Naja, der ganze Kontent kam in der Alpha, Engine auch, nun muss in der Beta nur noch alles angepasst werden, Bugs gefixt (das macht die Beta aus)

Ich könnt wetten das DayZ beim Release weniger Bugs haben wird als Fallout4, BlackOps3 etc. nichts gegen diese Spiele (zocke sie selber) aber bei Spielen mit altbekannter Engine bzw. welche die einen Beta Test hatten... erwartet man doch mehr...

Haltet die Füße still und zockt was anderes, lest euch zuerst die Infos zu den Updates zB. hier im Thread durch und entscheidet dann ob ihr mal reinschaut und testet oder euch das zu wenig ist, aber lasst das ewige rumgehate, nur weil ihr enttäuscht seid, ist immerhin noch ALPHA-Status.


Ich Spiele DayZ sehr gerne mit meiner Freundin und hatte schon einige schöne aber auch traurige/nervige Momente in DayZ (KoS, Bugs usw.) aber den Spaß lass ich mir nicht nehmen, dafür kann man einfach zuviel machen in dem Spiel

Gruß
Berge


----------



## cap82 (25. November 2015)

Nochmal an alle, die schon lange nicht mehr in DayZ reingeschaut haben:
Untenstehendes gilt noch immer! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## borni (25. November 2015)

Den Status hat das Spiel ja auch schon seit 2 Jahren. Und es wird auch in 2 Jahren noch immer Alpha-Status haben.


----------



## Redsupp (26. November 2015)

borni schrieb:


> Den Status hat das Spiel ja auch schon seit 2 Jahren. Und es wird auch in 2 Jahren noch immer Alpha-Status haben.



Na wenn du das sagst!


----------



## shadie (26. November 2015)

Redsupp schrieb:


> Na wenn du das sagst!



Einfach ignorieren 

Andere Spiele brauchen 6 Jahre bis Sie fertig werden / und sind selbst dann voll mit Fehlern.
Da hat Dayz noch genug Zeit um zu reifen


----------



## borni (26. November 2015)

shadie schrieb:


> Einfach ignorieren
> 
> Andere Spiele brauchen 6 Jahre bis Sie fertig werden / und sind selbst dann voll mit Fehlern.
> Da hat Dayz noch genug Zeit um zu reifen



Stimmt, da hast du wohl Recht. Das sollte auch kein bash gegen DayZ sein. Ich gehe da einfach fest von aus das es diesen Status noch in 2 Jahren haben wird. Danach ist es noch eine Weile beta. Wenn es dann mal offiziell "fertig" ist, wird es nochmal einen kleinen hochpunkt geben was die Spielerzahlen angeht. Dann wird es sich wohl irgendwo bei 2000-3000 Spielern 24 h Peak einpendeln. Seinen Zenit hat DayZ schon lange überschritten.


----------



## efdev (26. November 2015)

Ich finde es schwierig abzuschätzen wie beliebt es sein wird, wenn es denn raus ist bis dahin vergeht noch einige Zeit das ist jedem hier bewusst.
 Außerdem wollen es wohl noch viel viele Spielen sonst würde nicht ständig wer jammern "es geht nicht voran", und eine Alternative (H1Z1 etc kam nur mist raus) gibt es einfach noch nicht und ist auch nicht in Aussicht.


----------



## shadie (26. November 2015)

efdev schrieb:


> Ich finde es schwierig abzuschätzen wie beliebt es sein wird, wenn es denn raus ist bis dahin vergeht noch einige Zeit das ist jedem hier bewusst.
> Außerdem wollen es wohl noch viel viele Spielen sonst würde nicht ständig wer jammern "es geht nicht voran", und eine Alternative (H1Z1 etc kam nur mist raus) gibt es einfach noch nicht und ist auch nicht in Aussicht.



4 von meinen 5 "festen Zockerfreunden"wären sofort wieder dabei bei Dayz sobald 0.59 stable raus wäre 

Ich denke dass aktuell viele das Spiel erst einmal reifen lassen.
Das Entfernen der Zombies  hat das ganze noch gefördert.

Mit neuem Renderer, weniger lags, besserer Performance und dem aktuellen Lootsystem und mehr Zombies, lassen sich sicher wieder einige Spieler auf ein par Ründchen Dayz ein 

Falls das Spiel mal für eine Konsole erscheinen sollte, wird es dort sicherlich auch ordentlichen Zuwachs geben.

Ich denke nicht, dass es bei dem aktuellen Mangel an Alternativen "untergehen wird".

Ein Rust / H1Z1 / Arma 3 Mods und wie Sie alle heißen, bringen mir einfach nicht das Feeling rüber wie in Dayz.

In den genannten Spielen ist es mir total egal wenn ich abgeschossen werde, man kommt eh schnell genug an waffen und um sein Leben fürchten weil man kein Essen hat muss man sich meistens auch nicht.

naja kann jeder sehen wie er will, dass kommendes jahr die Beta erscheint, glaube ich auch nicht, denke es wird 2017, aber ich freue mich alleine wieder auf ein par Stunden Spielspaß sobald 0,59 stable ist.


----------



## Invisiblo (27. November 2015)

Die Kommentare unter jeder DayZ News (auch auf anderen Webseiten) machen mich echt fertig. Als Entwickler muss man sich dabei schrecklich fühlen. 

Keine Ahnung vom Entwicklungsprozess, trotz Warnung kaufen und dann hinterher das Maul zerreißen.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (3. Dezember 2015)

shadie schrieb:


> Ein* Rust* / H1Z1 / Arma 3 Mods und wie Sie alle heißen, bringen mir einfach nicht das Feeling rüber wie in Dayz.



Rust mit DayZ zu vergleichen ist schon Lustig.

Rust ist einfach ein Sandbox Spiel, kein Zombie ich muss überleben Spiel.  Kein wunder das dort kein Feeling rüberkommt.


----------



## shadie (4. Dezember 2015)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Rust mit DayZ zu vergleichen ist schon Lustig.
> 
> Rust ist einfach ein Sandbox Spiel, kein Zombie ich muss überleben Spiel.  Kein wunder das dort kein Feeling rüberkommt.



Rust wird als Positivbeispiel von den meisten Hatern genommen was den Entwicklungsfortschritt angeht / im Gegensatz zu Dayz

Ist also naheliegend, dass man da ein statement zu abgeben will.


----------



## shadie (11. Dezember 2015)

Vielleicht haben es schon einige gesehen, Dayz Patch 0.59 ist seit gestern raus 

Wir haben es gestern zu 3. gleich mal 1 Stunde angetestet.

Entweder es liegt daran, dass wir es jetzt eine ganze Weile nicht gezockt haben oder es wurde wirklich einiges gemacht.

- Unserer Meinung nach sind sehr viel Mehr Details ingame, mir kam es so vor als wären z.b. die jacken vor dem Patch nicht so voller details gewesen
Das gras sieht wesentlich besser aus und generell auch die Beleuchtung der Felsen sieht sehr sehr gut aus :-O

- Es läuft auf meinem System wesentlich flotter / Kollege hat mit 2 GTX 980TI in der Landschaft 180FPS mit leicht reduzierten Schatten trotz 2560x1440. In der STadt sinkt es merklich / dennoch ist es akzeptabel.
Es ist das erste mal, dass ich nicht mit Ruckelshow durch eine Stadt laufe, es war somit für mich einfacher in einer Stadt einen Banditen zu killen, als es vorehr der Fall war.

- Es wurde scheinbar am Lootsystem "herumgefummelt", ich habe sehr viele waffen gefunden, sehr viele. gestartet bin ich in dem kleinen dorf in der Nähe der Gefängnisinsel und habe mich dann richtung schiff hochgearbeitet.
gefunden habe ich dabei,
5x Scorpion
3x Schotgun doppelläufig
2x Winchester 70
ca. 15 Pistolen
Und ich war nicht mal auf einem Flugplatz oder Militärbasis, das kommt morgen 

- Die Zombies wurden etwas lascher gemacht, sind Sie vor dem patch noch schneller als der Spieler gewesen / kann man Sie nun ohne große Probleme zu bekommen wieder hinter sich lassen wenn man rennt.
Dafür gibt es jetzt wesentlich mehr zombies.
Dabei sind Sie auch logischerweise vermehrt in Städten anzutreffen (wirklich recht große Mengen :-O), und auf dem land eher wenige 


Mir hat die eine Stunde gestern bereits super gefallen.
Am Samstag gehts mit einer großen runde weiter.


----------



## Redsupp (11. Dezember 2015)

Die bessere Grafik liegt am neuen Renderer der eingeführt wurde


----------



## mist3r89 (11. Dezember 2015)

sag bloss es ist endlich drin???
DX12 auch dabei? oder Dx11? oder dümpelts trotzdem noch mit dx9 rum?

Muss ja auch reinschauen XD


----------



## shadie (11. Dezember 2015)

Redsupp schrieb:


> Die bessere Grafik liegt am neuen Renderer der eingeführt wurde



Dann ist das doch keine Einbildung, es sieht wesentlich knackier aus und hat wesentlich mehr details :-O

Ich freue mich schon wie ein kleines Kind vor Weihnachten auf die zockersession am Samstag 
Endlich wieder dayz suchten 



mist3r89 schrieb:


> sag bloss es ist endlich drin???
> DX12 auch dabei? oder Dx11? oder dümpelts trotzdem noch mit dx9 rum?
> 
> Muss ja auch reinschauen XD



Wenn du mir sagst wie ich das testen kann mache ich das morgen 

DX 9 glaube ich nicht.


Hier übrigens noch alle Infos zum Statusreport:

https://dayz.com/blog/status-report-10-dec-2015#/contents


----------



## efdev (11. Dezember 2015)

Schön das du viele Waffen findest ich hoffe Munition dafür keine  

Aber ja ich hab auch das Update bemerkt, werde wohl das Wochenende reinschauen.
Ich bin gespannt das Letzte mal ernsthaft Spielen, außer Starten und 3m Laufen ist bestimmt ein 3/4 Jahr her .


----------



## shadie (11. Dezember 2015)

efdev schrieb:


> Schön das du viele Waffen findest ich hoffe Munition dafür keine
> 
> Aber ja ich hab auch das Update bemerkt, werde wohl das Wochenende reinschauen.
> Ich bin gespannt das Letzte mal ernsthaft Spielen, außer Starten und 3m Laufen ist bestimmt ein 3/4 Jahr her .



2 Winchester gefunden, und dafür habe ich sage und schreibe 2 Schuss 

Mein Kollege hat ne schrotze und dafür 4 Schuss (nach 1 Stunde gameplay), also nein, wenig munni


----------



## bath92 (11. Dezember 2015)

Muss man noch irgendwas bzgl. des UI umstellen um in den Genuss der höhren FPS zu kommen?
Oder läuft das jetzt mit dem Update einfach so?


----------



## MfDoom (11. Dezember 2015)

Es lief schon mit dem vorherigen Patch etwas besser, ohne was umzustellen. Den aktuellen habe ich noch nicht getestet.
Leider ist es auch so das die Menge der begehbaren Häuser wieder ziemlich heruntergefahren wurde.


----------



## bath92 (11. Dezember 2015)

Ok, ich schau es mir einfach heute Abend mal an.

Wie kann ich mir das mit den Häusern vorstellen?
Das letzte Mal als ich gespielt hab warn die Baracken mit den vielen zweistöckigen Feldbetten grad begehbar geworden.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (11. Dezember 2015)

Dafür waren aber vorher auch die Häuser innen irgendwie oft kleiner, als sie von außen gewirkt haben 
Oder zig Türen verschlossen und innen eh immer sehr gleich.
von daher.

Zombies sind aber wieder da? Das ist gut. Auch schwerer zu besiegen, oder reicht nach wie vor ne Schaufel?

Performance fand ich mit dem Update vorher eigentlich schon halbwegs ok, soviel los war meist nicht, wenn ich gespielt habe.


----------



## shadie (11. Dezember 2015)

Also die Performance war auf einmal einfach besser.

Und ich habe die Version davor auch schon gespielt, da liegen jetzt Welten dazwischen meiner Meinung nach (bin in der zeit aber auch von R9 290x 8GB auf GTX 970 gewechselt, vielleicht spielt das auch mit rein.

Die Zombies konntest du seit 2 patches schon nicht mehr mit der Schaufel töten, die sind zu schnell.

Das ist auch noch so / aber du kannst sie mittlerweile wieder leichter abschütteln.

Mehr Türen verschlossen?
ist mir nicht aufgefallen auf meinem Weg war alles offen.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (11. Dezember 2015)

Das letzte Update habe ich doch vorgenommen und bin ne Weile rumgerannt.
Zombies konnte ich aber keine entdecken


----------



## shadie (11. Dezember 2015)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Das letzte Update habe ich doch vorgenommen und bin ne Weile rumgerannt.
> Zombies konnte ich aber keine entdecken



Es gab gestern ein neues, 0,59 / es sind definitiv wieder zombies drinnen!

Das davor war genau das Uodate, bei dem die Zombies rausgepatcht wurde

Und 1 update vor dem, wo Sie rausgepatched wurden, wurde die Zombieki schwerer gestellt 

jetzt ists verständlicher hoffe ich


----------



## efdev (11. Dezember 2015)

Nicht wirklich verständlicher geworden  versuch es doch noch einmal 

Und das mit der wenigen Muni gefällt mir so sehr gut , jeder darf zig Waffen mit sich herumtragen solange er jeden Schuss genau überlegen muss .


----------



## shadie (11. Dezember 2015)

efdev schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich verständlicher geworden  versuch es doch noch einmal
> 
> Und das mit der wenigen Muni gefällt mir so sehr gut , jeder darf zig Waffen mit sich herumtragen solange er jeden Schuss genau überlegen muss .




Ok noch einmal....... nein Spaß 

Jep sehe ich auch so.
habe aber so das Gefühl, als wäre das "Überleben" einfacher geworden.

habe nach 15 Minuten 6 Dosen Futter gefunden / aber erst nach 25 Minuten etwas gefunden, das die Dosen aufmachen kann.

Auch Busse und Autos und Motorräder (ja richtig gehört) gibt es nun häufiger .....ABER die meisten haben entweder.
- zu wenig reifen
- oder keinen Sprit 

Ich habe schon 3 Busse mit nur einem Reifen gefunden 
Werden aber am Samstag einen zum Laufen bekommen müssen, sind sehr wahrscheinlich wenn alles gut geht zu 8. im Team 
Da wäre ein Bus nicht verkehrt.


----------



## mist3r89 (11. Dezember 2015)

macht ja wirklich fast wieder lust rein zu schauen^^

Das update ist auf jedem Fall drauf... mal guggen ob es was wird


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (11. Dezember 2015)

Also das die Fahrzeuge nicht beim Auffinden funktionstüchtig sind, war auch schon früher zu Mod-Zeiten so.
Das finde ich auch gut so, ein bisschen Aufwand sollte man schon betreiben, wenn man durch die Gegend fahren will...

Aber die Berichte hier klingen ja echt verlockend, da lohnt sich ein Blick ja scheinbar 

Wie gut besucht sind denn die Server im Moment ?
Ich muss DayZ nochmal komplett runterladen...


----------



## bath92 (11. Dezember 2015)

Hier mal noch ein paar Infos. 

Edit: Link entfernt.


----------



## shadie (11. Dezember 2015)

bath92 schrieb:


> Hier mal noch ein paar Infos.
> 
> https://dayz.com/blog/status-report-10-dec-2015




will ja kein Klugscheisser sein aber......OK eigentlich will ichs doch 



shadie schrieb:


> Dann ist das doch keine Einbildung, es sieht wesentlich knackiger aus und hat wesentlich mehr details :-O
> 
> Ich freue mich schon wie ein kleines Kind vor Weihnachten auf die zockersession am Samstag
> Endlich wieder dayz suchten
> ...


----------



## bath92 (11. Dezember 2015)

shadie schrieb:


> will ja kein Klugscheisser sein aber......OK eigentlich will ichs doch



Upps, sry.


----------



## MfDoom (11. Dezember 2015)

Witzig das sie Monetäre verwendung der Server ausdrücklich erlauben. Ob man dann bald seine Homebase auf dem Stammserver mieten können wird?
Das PTW-mässige spawnen mit DMR ist dann also auch wieder gesichert. Dann lohnt es sich wieder an der Küste auf bewaffnet spawnende Bambis zu warten, als Munitionslieferanten


----------



## efdev (11. Dezember 2015)

Oder man sucht sich nen Server der nicht von Idioten Admins geleitet wird, ich weiß ist schwer bei Exile ist es auch ein Problem aber irgendwo gibt es auch sowas


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (11. Dezember 2015)

Gerade mal eben kurz ausprobiert (30 Minuten)

Bin in nen Bus eingestiegen, beim Aussteigen kam die Meldung "You are dead"

Neuen Character erstellt, Server gesucht, verbunden und...

...stehe mit dem alten Character samt Ausrüstung neben dem Bus und werde gerade von einem Typen vermöbelt, der sich gleich darauf entschuldigt und sagt, er dachte, ich sei tot.

Seltsam.

Bin dann mit ihm ne Weile rumgelaufen und noch mit zwei seiner Bekannten getroffen. Waren fleissig am Reifen schleppen. 

Aber keine Zombies gesichtet.


----------



## MfDoom (12. Dezember 2015)

Der Patch ist ziemlich gut wie ich finde, das Loot ist gut verteilt und man findet ohne Ende Kram. Das Crafting kommt auch langsam zusammen.
Wie sich die Augen nachts an die Dunkelheit gewöhnen ist genial, wenn man ein Feuer anmacht sieht man auf einmal nix mehr ausser die Glut.

Im Gefängnis waren zwei Zombies in der Zelle eingeschlossen, auch sehr geil. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bath92 (13. Dezember 2015)

Hab seit dem Update total unscharfe Texturen und starkes Flimmern, nahezu unspielbar. FPS sind gefühlt auch schlechter zumindest nicht besser als zu Letzt.
Als erstes hab ich dann die Grafikeinstellungen zurückgesetzt, brachte allerdings keine Besserung.
Neuinstallation hat auch nichts gebracht. Hat jemand ähnliche Probleme?


----------



## MfDoom (13. Dezember 2015)

Das Flimmern hab ich teilweise auch, ein Freund sogar ziemlich stark. Bei ihm aber schon vor dem letzten Patch.


----------



## -Shorty- (13. Dezember 2015)

bath92 schrieb:


> Hab seit dem Update total unscharfe Texturen und starkes Flimmern, nahezu unspielbar. FPS sind gefühlt auch schlechter zumindest nicht besser als zu Letzt.
> Als erstes hab ich dann die Grafikeinstellungen zurückgesetzt, brachte allerdings keine Besserung.
> Neuinstallation hat auch nichts gebracht. Hat jemand ähnliche Probleme?



Irgendwelche Startparameter über Steam aktiv?


----------



## shadie (14. Dezember 2015)

Unsere Runde gestern war ziemlich krass :-O

Sind am Samstag zu 5. aufs Airfield gelaufen, schön und gut, aufm weg 3 Leute gekillt weil Sie nicht mit uns kommuniziert haben und immer näher kamen / und der eine ne Gasmaske hatte, die ich haben wollte (sorry an der Stelle).

Gestern logge ich mich ein, gehe ins TS, erzählen mir meine 3 Kollegen, dass Sie alle 3 von einem SPieler aufm Airfield weg gemacht wurden  na super.

Die kamen dann auch wieder aufs Airfield und dann wollten wir helis suchen, standen in Vybor bei der Tanke und wollten erst mal die Tankstelle in die Luft jagen 
Also erst mal geballert wie blöd, granaten geschmissen, auf einmal kommen vom Feld richtung Militär base schüsse von dieser silenced Sniper.
Erster Kollege tot.

Wir sind erst abgehauen, dann über die Büsche vor der Base in denen Ihren Rücken gelaufen.
Wir sahen dann, dass 2 Spieler nach Vybor gelaufen sind, einen haben wir dann an seinem LKW gefunden, direkt erschossen und Stellung gewechselt.

Dann dauerte es 15 Minuten und ich habe den 2. erschossen.
In dem Feuergefecht ist leider ein kollege drauf gegangen, waren also nur noch zu 2.

Und jetzt kam unser Fehler.
Wir haben nach dem 2. Kill die Stellung nicht gewechselt, lagen mit ner SKS und ner mosin im busch und wurden dann von ner AKU mit Trommelmag weggerotzt.

Schade.....


Zu den Performanceproblemen, das ist sehr serverabhängig.
Auf dem Server auf dem wir sind, läuft es sehr gut, wir waren aber auch schon auf anderen servern, da gabs auch ordentlich Probleme.

Mit unscharfen texturen habe ich aber keine Probleme :-O


----------



## bath92 (14. Dezember 2015)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Das Flimmern hab ich teilweise auch, ein Freund sogar ziemlich stark. Bei ihm aber schon vor dem letzten Patch.



Bei einem Bekannten (GTX 780) tritt auch genau das Gleiche auf, aber eben nicht so stark wie bei mir mit der AMD-Karte mit den gleichen Einstellungen.
Habe meine Einstellungen nicht verändert und tritt erst seit dem Patch 0.59 auf, davor war alles knackig scharf mit ingame Sampling auf 133%.
Hab auch schon versucht dem Ganzen im GPU-Treiber gegen zu wirken, macht die Sache eher noch schlimmer. Werde die Woche mal noch einen anderen Treiber ausprobieren evtl. liegt ja an dem.



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Irgendwelche Startparameter über Steam aktiv?



Nein, hab ich alle rausgenommen.


----------



## MfDoom (14. Dezember 2015)

Mein Kollege hat auch eine GTX780 mit diesem Problem.


----------



## DARPA (17. Dezember 2015)

War gestern seit Monaten auch mal wieder unterwegs. Warum gibts denn aktuell so wenig Server?

Den ersten Zombie hab ich direkt beim Starten an der Küste gesehen. Das war dann aber der einzige für die ganze Session 
Die besten Lootquellen waren irgendwie die Autos. Und in fast jedem Schuppen steht ein Monstertruck Reifen 

Mein Dank geht nochmal an das einsame Zelt im Wald, das mich zu Beginn vorm verhungern gerettet hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadie (17. Dezember 2015)

DARPA schrieb:


> War gestern seit Monaten auch mal wieder unterwegs. Warum gibts denn aktuell so wenig Server?
> 
> Den ersten Zombie hab ich direkt beim Starten an der Küste gesehen. Das war dann aber der einzige für die ganze Session
> Die besten Lootquellen waren irgendwie die Autos. Und in fast jedem Schuppen steht ein Monstertruck Reifen
> ...



Wenn du von Anfang an von der Küste in den Wald rennst siehst du keine Zombies 
geh mal aufs Airfield / Großstadt und lass nen Schuss los.

Viel Spaß und GL  hoffentlich reicht die Munni.

Wir haben das mal getestet und sind aufm Airfield auf einen leeren server gegangen und haben nen schuss abgelassen.
kamen gleich 13 Zombies angerannt.

Wenn dann nicht jeder Schuss trifft / du alleine bist / und dann am besten noch in ner Stadt und nicht so viel Platz hast, kann das ganz schön brenzlich werden.


jaaa das mit den Reifen ist normal weil kein einziges Fahrzeug mehr sofort einsatzbereit ist.

Autos + Hochsitze sind gute Lootquellen für den Anfang
Auch Helis scheinen mehr und häufiger neu zu spawnen.

Aufm Airfield gibts nur noch Gewehre aus der AK Serie / SKS / hin und wieder ne Mosin.

Die interessanten Waffen gibts dann an den helis 

Zu Beginn empfiehlt sich die Red 9 als Pistole, die braucht kein Magazin, fasst aber dennoch 10 Schuss.


----------



## DARPA (17. Dezember 2015)

Jo außerhalb von Städten hab ich keine Zombies erwartet, ist glaube seit Mod Zeiten schon so. Bin extra in diese Hochhäuser Stadt nördlich von Cherno gelaufen, weil ich die immer als Zombiemagnet in Erinnerung hatte.
Rumballern zum Anlocken ist ne Idee. Hatte auch Waffen und Muni dabei, aber nicht eine passende Kombination 

Hat auf jeden Fall mal wieder Bock gemacht nach so langer Zeit.


----------



## Redsupp (17. Dezember 2015)

Das klingt ja richtig gut  Muss auch bald mal wieder ne Session starten!

Wie siehts denn mit Bugs und Lags aus? Besser geworden?


----------



## shadie (17. Dezember 2015)

Redsupp schrieb:


> Das klingt ja richtig gut  Muss auch bald mal wieder ne Session starten!
> 
> Wie siehts denn mit Bugs und Lags aus? Besser geworden?



BUGS:

Das kann man nicht verheimlichen.
Klar die gibts noch zu Hauf, war aber ja leider noch nie anders.
Meiner Meinung nach laufen Zombies aber auch nicht mehr durch häuser wenn die Türen geschlossen sind.
Konnten uns im Tower vom Airfield ganz gut verstecken, kam keiner rein.

LAGS:

Kommt auf die Server drauf an, rand volle Server würde ich meiden.
Es gibt aber auch ansonsten server, welche bescheiden laufen.
Wir wollten mal nicht auf unserem Stammserver spielen sondern auf einem leeren "hosted by Fragnet" server spielen, der war leer.....lags und dadurch glitches wie sonst was.
Das ging so weit, dass ich auf nen zombie ballern wollte (mit meinem Repeater,
der war auf einmal plötzlich weg (verschwunden!!!!), dann wollte ich mit dem Revolver drauf schießen und der war plötzlich auch weg 

Beides ist bis heute nicht mehr aufgetaucht.

Allgemein verliert man auf laggyservern schnell seine waffen, 
Hast du 2 große Schusswaffen (eine in der hand eine aufm Rücken), und legst die in der Hand ungünstig ab (am wasser, an nem busch, in nem haus), kannst du dich von der Waffe verabschieden!
Aus dem Grund nehme ich nur noch eine große Schuswaffe und ne kleine Pistole mit.
Bin es leid ständig waffen zu verlieren 


Also JA es gibt noch ne Menge Bugs und ja es gibt noch laggyserver zu Hauf aber subjektiv ist es meiner Meinung nach ein wenig besser geworden.


----------



## bath92 (18. Dezember 2015)

Hab DayZ heute nach erneuter Neuinstallation inklusive löschen aller DayZ-Ordner endlich wieder mit scharfen Texturen und ohne flimmern zum Laufen bekommen.
Anschließend gleich mal ein paar Stunden gespielt und muss sagen läuft um einiges besser als beim letzten Mal, natürlich mit angepasster Config.
Zombies sind auch wieder drin und man sollte ihnen ohne anständige Waffe einfach aus dem Weg gehen, halten verdammt viel aus die Viecher. Hab auch das Gefühl das die jetzt mehr Schaden machen.
In der westlichen Zeltstadt musste ich mit einer SKS schießen, da ich sechs Zombies am Arsch hatte. Daraufhin kamen bestimmt nochmal zehn und meine ganze Munition ging flöten. 

Was mir an Bugs bisher aufgefallen ist:
 - Legt niemals eine Waffe, insbesondere wenn ihr zwei Hauptwaffen dabei habt in einem Gebäude ab (z.B. beim Essen etc.) die verschwindet mit ziemlicher Wahrscheinlichkeit in den ewigen Jagdgründen des Server.
- Manche Scops haben einen Anzeigebug, kann man aber mit der Fernglasmethode beseitigen. *https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmnT44cX5zw*
- In Gefängnissen ist meist gar nix zu finden die Zelte hingegen sind teilweise überfüllt mit Loot, insbesondere die AKS-74U ist viel zu häufig darin zu finden.

Im Großen und Ganzen ein gutes Update, werde über Weihnachten bestimmt die eine oder andere Stunde mit DayZ verbringen.


----------



## shadie (18. Dezember 2015)

bath92 schrieb:


> Hab DayZ heute nach erneuter Neuinstallation inklusive löschen aller DayZ-Ordner endlich wieder mit scharfen Texturen und ohne flimmern zum Laufen bekommen.
> Anschließend gleich mal ein paar Stunden gespielt und muss sagen läuft um einiges besser als beim letzten Mal, natürlich mit angepasster Config.
> Zombies sind auch wieder drin und man sollte ihnen ohne anständige Waffe einfach aus dem Weg gehen, halten verdammt viel aus die Viecher. Hab auch das Gefühl das die jetzt mehr Schaden machen.
> In der westlichen Zeltstadt musste ich mit einer SKS schießen, da ich sechs Zombies am Arsch hatte. Daraufhin kamen bestimmt nochmal zehn und meine ganze Munition ging flöten.
> ...



Meine Worte  die Zombies sind mittlerweile hin und wieder echt eine Herausforderung.

haben gestern nur ein bisschen Schusstraining gemacht.
habe ein Huntingscope geschenkt bekommen / und dann ne Carabiner gefunden.

1 Schuss je magazin ist halt etwas "ätzend" deshalb hoffe ich noch auf eine Winchester.

Bin dann auf den Sniperberg am Airfield mit Blick auf die Zeltstadt gegangen und habe Schussübungen gemacht.

Entfernung 700 Meter / gar nicht so easy abzuschätzen, brauche unbedingt noch eine batterie für den Rangefinder.

Nach 2 Testschüssen hat man dann aber die Zombies perfekt getroffen, selbst Kopfschüsse waren aus der Entfernung machbar!

Leider lässt sich das Scope nicht auf die Mosin installieren, die habe ich auch noch geschultert.


----------



## bath92 (18. Dezember 2015)

shadie schrieb:


> Meine Worte  die Zombies sind mittlerweile hin und wieder echt eine Herausforderung.
> 
> haben gestern nur ein bisschen Schusstraining gemacht.
> habe ein Huntingscope geschenkt bekommen / und dann ne Carabiner gefunden.
> ...



Wenn der erste Schuss sitzen muss, und man die Entfernung nicht auswendig weiß oder gut schätzen kann ist der Rangefinder Pflicht.
Meiner funktioniert aber irgendwie nicht der hat mir gestern immer 7m angezeigt egal bei welcher Entfernung. 

Da fällt mir noch eine Neuerung ein, man kann jetzt bei allen Waffen eine Kugel in die Kammer laden (chamber) und dann erst die Waffe mit dem Magazin laden bzw. Munition in die Waffe laden.
Somit  hat man n+1 Kugel (z.B. 31 bei einer AK mit 30iger-Magazin) geladen, kann in brenzligen Situation ja nicht schaden.
Außerdem sollte man regelmäßig überprüfen ob man mit der Waffe schießen kann, entweder es ist ein Bug oder die haben Ladehemmungen eingebaut. 

Edit: Gibt jetzt Ritter in DayZ.


----------



## Kekskruemelesser (27. Dezember 2015)

Ich weiß nicht ob das hier bereits geschrieben wurde, da der "trick" auch schon etwas älter ist, aber wenn ihr bei Startoptionen in Steam das neue Interface aktiviert mit  -newui   dann könnt ihr dadurch deutlich ein fps anstieg verzeichnen. Das neue Interface suckt zwar richtig hart, aber immerhin etwas mehr fps....


----------



## lol2k (16. Januar 2016)

Meiner Meinung nach einer der besten Threads auf r/dayz seit Jahren:
https://www.reddit.com/r/dayz/comments/4129pe/how_long_are_people_going_to_keep_making_excuses/

Habe diesem Spiel immer Potential zugesprochen und geglaubt, dass die Entwickler DayZ im Jahre 2015 die notwendige Stabilität einflößen. Doch auch bei mir bröckelt so langsam das Bild...


Nachfolgend der Status Report vom 15.01.16
https://dayzgame.com/blog/status-report-15-jan-2016


----------



## Shicehaufen (21. Januar 2016)

Hi, habe fast 1 Jahr nicht mehr gespielt und hätte mal wieder Lust auf einen Ausflug. Nimmt mich demnächst mal jemand mit?.


----------



## lol2k (30. Januar 2016)

Spiele erst wieder sobald der neue Renderer implementiert wurde - im Februar soll es laut Brian Hicks wohl soweit sein.
Die Jungs von BI haben sich erneut ganz schön was vorgenommen - nachfolgend die "Roadmap" für dieses Jahr:



Spoiler



*Renderer*
.60 update end of February but whether it is experimental or stable  remains to be seen but intent is first iteration of new renderer.   Supports DX 11 so DX9 wont work anymore.  Future goal to support DX12.   With new renderer looking at dense scenes, seeing upwards of 100+  frames, midrange settings on midrange card.  Dense scene meaning an area  like Cherno, Novo, Berezino, or areas that are currently low  performance.  No video on new renderer yet since some things aren’t as  smooth as they want them to be.  
*
New UI*
Also includes main menu, server browser, dialogue boxes, settings,  loading screens.  (Hicks gave his designer shit for using comic sans on a  UI mockup)  Switching through servers will show the character you have  stored on that server.  Can view multiple characters whether they are  dead or alive (Hick's didn't say this but perhaps it will be similar in  concept to this UI concept video).   Server browser will have 3 tabs (he liked Rust’s server browser on how  clear it was whether it was an official server or community) wants to  include ways to easily select servers for that vanilla official DayZ  experience.  Next tab will be community servers.  3rd tab will be modded  servers.  Inventory screen – a lot of back and forth on the design.   Will see dialing in of design on UI over next coming months.  Goal is to  get it as functional as possible for .60 (knocking all the bugs out).   Can turn off any messages in game (direct, battle eye, vehicle chat).   New icons (similar to what the mod had for thirst, sound, hunger, etc)  can be disabled.  Critical vehicle status will be visible (speed,  current selected gear).    

*
Vehicles and Maintenance*
*Little Bird – Model is all done, matter of configuring physics in multiplayer, singleplayer is done.
*Priority soon for artists – fixed wing aircraft
*Bicycle – Model is done, need to be configured for physics.  They wanted to put the time in to properly do the physics.  

*
Central Loot Economy*
Trying to find the right balance between ammunition and weapons.   Magazines are difficult to find and when you do, they are full.  Talking  with Peter about randomization of magazine volume quantity.  Higher  chance of finding empty mags though.  They want to increase the quantity  of total magazine spawns.  Cars are spawning with randomized state of  parts.  Same system will be used for weapons as well spawning with  different attachments.   Mags have a chance to spawn on points labeled  as ammunition and additional chance of spawning as an attachment for the  weapon.  

*Player Bases/Construction*
Peter is finalizing design and functionality for the generator and  electric fence.  He wants the buildings/bases to look natural.  No sky  bases or anything crazy.  
*
VOIP / Communication*
They aren’t happy with current VOIP and are looking into it.  Not  anytime soon though.  Continuing work on server wide communication.   Don’t want to use side chat for quick and easy communication.  Mods can  turn it back on though.  Been working on radio broadcast stations people  can use.  A control point to control communicaitons across the server.   Altar has been chosen as spot for it since it is fairly easy to access  and give people a better chance.  Just one radio.  Still working on  megaphones – tech work is finished but design team needs to work on it  and test it.
New Radio Station Building
Radio Station Logo

*Server Performance*
Continuing to work on into and through 1.0  

*
Chernarus Map*
*NEAF is redone
*Contaminated Areas- Tisy.  All major structures are done up there but  need to sit down with designers to actually set up how it will work.   Want there to be a slow burn or similar effect on the character if you  aren’t equipped with hazmat gear.  

*
Mod Support*
*Namalsk – Community map, they don’t have ownership of it.  The author  though, Adam, is an environmental artist working on Chernarus+.  When  they roll out modding, Namalsk should be the first mod.  Custom items,  new buildings, every structure enterable.  Completely redone some  underground areas.
*Server binaries and hive package (once released) will allow full  control of what the devs have now.  Will be able to change frequency of  spawns, player spawns, parts rarity, dynamic events, frequency and  location of infected spawns, etc.  

*
New player controller*
Want to talk about it in the upcoming dev video.  

*
New damage system*
Won’t see a major gameplay change.  Will see less bugs but will change  fists from being treated as bullets so they actually behave like fists.   

*
Sound*
Still waiting to move sound tech over.  Sat down with Arma 3 guys to  talk what they can inherit from Arma 3 sound design.  Late February  early march like to see implementation.  

*
Miscellaneous*
*New weapon – Scout from Counter Strike or a NATO type long range weapon  confirmed.  Plenty of more weapons coming too.  Sway and hold breathe  will come with balance in beta.  The way it operates now is not how they  want it.
*PSO scope will spawn on its own again soon.
*New military backpack that slipped through will soon come to spawning
*M4 – Not spawning right now, security issue
*Feedback tracker is critical to tracking down bugs and strongly encourage it.


Quelle


----------



## Invisible_XXI (8. Februar 2016)

lol2k schrieb:


> Spiele erst wieder sobald der neue Renderer implementiert wurde - im Februar soll es laut Brian Hicks wohl soweit sein.
> Die Jungs von BI haben sich erneut ganz schön was vorgenommen - nachfolgend die "Roadmap" für dieses Jahr:
> Quelle


Danke für die Infos! Werde auch warten bis alles halbwegs rund läuft. D.h. neuer Renderer + Fix des neuen Renderers  Keine Lust mehr auf den Frust der schlechten Performance, den unzähligen Bugs des Interfaces, keinen Zombies etc.
Wobei ich fürchte, dass DayZ ein Endlos-Projekt ist...


----------



## shadie (8. Februar 2016)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos! Werde auch warten bis alles halbwegs rund läuft. D.h. neuer Renderer + Fix des neuen Renderers  Keine Lust mehr auf den Frust der schlechten Performance, den unzähligen Bugs des Interfaces, keinen Zombies etc.
> Wobei ich fürchte, dass DayZ ein Endlos-Projekt ist...



1. geht die Performance mit dem neuen UI vollkommen klar
2. Gibt es die Zombies seit dem letzten Patch wieder und das auch relativ zahlreich.

Am WE erst wieder 2 Stunden gespielt.

Auf dem Zeltplatz aufm Airfield musste ich einen Zombie erschießen, hatte dann 7 Stück am hals.
Das AK Magazin war danach leer.

Spielt man alleine ist das Spiel relativ fordernd / ist man in einer Gruppe wirds sehr sehr einfach.


----------



## borni (8. Februar 2016)

shadie schrieb:


> 1. geht die Performance mit dem neuen UI vollkommen klar
> 2. Gibt es die Zombies seit dem letzten Patch wieder und das auch relativ zahlreich.
> 
> Am WE erst wieder 2 Stunden gespielt.
> ...



Wäre cool wenn die Zombies einfach aus der Erde gekrochen kommen und dann einfach dort spawnen und angreifen wo große Gruppen von Spielern sich aufhalten oder Krach machen.


----------



## shadie (9. Februar 2016)

Gestern eine VSS gefunden / Munnition ohne Ende dabei gehabt aber kein einziges magazin 
Nur 3 SVD Magazine einstecken gehabt und meine AK mit Schalldämpfer usw.

Da rennt mir plötzlich auf dem Airfield ein Spieler durchs Bild mit ner Scorpion, BAMBAMBAMBAM, Spieler Tot und was hatte der gute Mann dabei?

2 VSS Magazine 

Ich bin ja eigentlich nicht so ein Arsch.... aber ich wollte die VSS endlich Schussbereit haben und die AK los werden.

Heute werde ich mal auf die jagd (nach Tieren nicht Menschen) gehen und mal die Schusskünste der VSS ausprobieren.
Bin echt mal gespannt was das Teil kann.


Ich kann übrigens jedem von euch nur empfehlen, mit Waffen zu spielen die einen Schalldämpfer verwenden können.
Ohne Schalli auf dem Airfield zu ballern ist ne blöde Idee, man hat wegen den Zombies kaum Zeit die Leichen zu looten.


----------



## cap82 (14. Februar 2016)

Hier ein erster Ingame Vergleich des neuen Renderers mit dem alten:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eFhTsoM-KZI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Shicehaufen (14. Februar 2016)

cap82 schrieb:


> Hier ein erster Ingame Vergleich des neuen Renderers mit dem alten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht vielversprechend aus.


----------



## cap82 (14. Februar 2016)

Der Regen selbst ist noch etwas grob gehalten aber die generelle Lichtstimmung bzw. Beleuchtung finde ich hervorragend! Das sieht richtig nach Endzeitstimmung aus!


----------



## shadie (16. Februar 2016)

Kann es sein, dass aktuell in Dayz hacker unterwegs sind, welche ohne Probleme durch Wände (dicke Betonwände wo eigentlich nix durch geht), durchballern können?

Waren gestern auf nem randvollen Server / 2x VSS 1x akm 1x AK74 1x Winchester samt Scope.

haben uns im Tower (großes Airfield) vercampt und wollte ein bisschen killen (was soll man sonst machen wenn man alles hat und auf nem PVP Server ist?).

Wir wurden dann ziemlich schnell (obwohl alle gelegen habe), von unten aus der Feuerwehr beschossen.

Der Schütze ging dann in den 1-2. Stock der Feuerwehr, wir haben uns dann nach unten bewegt, sodass wir sicher sind.

Er hat ständig kleinere hits bei uns durch die Wand gelandet, nix schlimmes nicht mal geblutet.

Dann stand er ca. 3 Minuten still / ging in den 3. Stock (er konnte uns nicht sehen egal durch welches Fenster!
Und hat mir und noch einem Kollegen (wir standen ca. 6 Meter auseinander), instant 2 Headshots gegeben.

Ein anderer Kollege wollte mich sofort wiederbeleben und hat auch einen Headshot kassiert (wohlbemerkt von ner VSS, damit muss man erst mal umgehen können ).

er hat dann scheinbar gesehen, dass nur noch einer meiner Kollegen drinnen ist (ein anderer wollte sich von hinten anschleichen), und ist die feuerwehr rausgestürmt, hat geballert wie blöd und ihm durch die Wand 2 hits gegeben.

Beide Kollegen konnten mit Glück noch entkommen.

Mich hat das ein wenig "überrascht", wir hatten schon häufig Feuergefechte mit größeren parteien.
Die gingen meistens sogar mehrere Stunden lang.
Aber es ist uns noch nie passiert, 3 headshots innerhalb von ca. 10 Sekunden zu bekommen.

Gibt es solche Dreckshacks die einen durch Wände ballern lassen?

Der Kerl stand hinter einer Wand vom Feuerwehrturm und hat 3 Header gegeben 


jetzt heißt es heute erst mal wieder.....wandern wandern wandern sammeln sammeln sammeln


----------



## bath92 (16. Februar 2016)

shadie schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass aktuell in Dayz hacker unterwegs sind, welche ohne Probleme durch Wände (dicke Betonwände wo eigentlich nix durch geht), durchballern können?
> 
> Waren gestern auf nem randvollen Server / 2x VSS 1x akm 1x AK74 1x Winchester samt Scope.
> 
> ...



Um durch Wände schießen zu können braucht man in der Standalone nicht unbedingt Cheats. 

Würde aber eher darauf tippen, dass die auch zu zweiten waren und der Andere in den Tower geglicht ist. Das geht nämlich nach wie vor.


----------



## shadie (16. Februar 2016)

war leider echt nur einer, er stand im 2. Stock vom Feuerwehrturm und hat schön mit der VSS 1-shot Header in den Tower gegeben (durch Wände).

War leider extrem strange.

auf nem anderen Server haben Admins noch was viel"lustigeres" gemacht.

Wir haben die 3er Admingruppe gekillt aufm Airfield (wussten natürlich nicht, wen wir getötet haben).

Zack Server down.

Wieder eingeloggt, waren die Jungs wieder am leben und ca. 500 Meter von uns entfernt, nettes Servertool hätte ich auch gerne .....


----------



## Zybba (16. Februar 2016)

shadie schrieb:


> Wieder eingeloggt, waren die Jungs wieder am leben und ca. 500 Meter von uns entfernt, nettes Servertool hätte ich auch gerne .....


Für die muss DayZ ja unglaublich spannend sein...
Ich kapier sowas echt nicht. Aber naja, Cheater wirds immer geben.


----------



## shadie (16. Februar 2016)

Zybba schrieb:


> Für die muss DayZ ja unglaublich spannend sein...
> Ich kapier sowas echt nicht. Aber naja, Cheater wirds immer geben.



Der Server wurde einfach aus den Favoriten geschmissen und gut ist 

Aber ist schon eine recht krasse Methode / Gamebreaker pur natürlich.


----------



## efdev (16. Februar 2016)

Am Ende kann man eh nur auf Private Hives Zocken Public ist einfach verseucht und nicht möglich.
Private Hives Lösen im Grunde alle Probleme mit Idioten das einzig schade ist das man irgendwann jeden kennt


----------



## lol2k (16. Februar 2016)

Neuer Status-Bericht der Devs:

Status Report - 16 Feb 2 16 | DayZ | Official website


----------



## cap82 (16. Februar 2016)

Da hier das Thema "durch Wände schießen" aufgekomen ist, man kann in DayZ durch die meisten Decken/Böden schießen! Wird hier am Ende gezeigt:

Sicher für den Einen oder Anderen ein "Aha-Moment" dabei!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ICmaNCpen60

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## shadie (22. Februar 2016)

Hatte von euch ingame eigentlich schon mal etwas was als "Die Krankheit" bekannt ist?

Fängt an mit i´m tired irgendwann wirds dann immer heftiger und man verbraucht 26% mehr Wasser, irgendwann kommt man mitm Wasser hinterherschütten nicht mehr nach.

Selbst durch Kohletabletten (die eigentliche Empfehlung bei I´m Tired, kann es nicht geheilt werden.

Frage mich aktuell woher das kommt, angeblich von verrottenden Früchten, habe ich aber nie gegessen bzw. gibts ja eigentlich gar nicht mehr.

Bei mir passierte das immer wenn ich angeschossen wurde, obwohl ich gleich danach mit den guten Binden verbunden wurde + Salinbags bekommen habe.

Ich hatte die Krankheit bereits 2 mal an einem Wochenende.
Ein anderer Kollege hatte es dieses WE auch schon.

das einzige was "hilft" ist sich umbringen... -.-


----------



## MfDoom (22. Februar 2016)

Ich denke nicht das Selbstmord die einzige Lösung ist. Ich war krank, von verfaultem Obst das ich kurz vor dem Hungertod gegessen habe. Man lebt aber trotzdem lange weiter, man ist halt krank. 
Es gibt sicher auch eine Heilung davon, eventuell frisches Obst und Durchhalten


----------



## borni (22. Februar 2016)

Im Prinzip ist das auch nervig in dem Game. Der Mensch kann schon einiges ab. Und wenn du vergammeltes isst, hast du meist nur durchfall und Übelkeit bis hin zu einer Vergiftung oder, eher selten, dem Tot. Das man davon aber eine dauerhafte Krankheit bekommt ist eher nicht so die Regel. Korrigiert mich, wenn ich mich hier irre.

Ich würde es besser finden wenn man da in so eine Art Rausch Zustand mit Schwindel und erbrechen kommt, der sich aber auch zeitig wieder legt.

Aber wenn ein Mensch der kurz vorm verhungern ist etwas verdorbenes isst, wäre er wahrscheinlich eh geliefert. Glaub das würde den Tot eher beschleunigen als hinaus zögert.

Ja ja... ich weiß... ist halt nur ein Spiel XD


----------



## shadie (22. Februar 2016)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht das Selbstmord die einzige Lösung ist. Ich war krank, von verfaultem Obst das ich kurz vor dem Hungertod gegessen habe. Man lebt aber trotzdem lange weiter, man ist halt krank.
> Es gibt sicher auch eine Heilung davon, eventuell frisches Obst und Durchhalten



Das kann man heilen, das  ist keine Frage, das geht ganz easy mit Kohletabletten.

Es geht um eine krankheit die scheinbar "randome" auftritt, wenn man angeschossen wurde.

I´m Tired bekommt man nur, wenn man verfaultes obt isst.
Ich habe aber nix verfaultes gegessen.

Ich habe auch schon mehrere Stunden mit der Krankheit gespielt, das "Problem" ist, dass ich innerhalb von 1 Stunde 8 Flaschen wasser gesoffen habe, dann der bauch voll war und ich immer noch durstig war.

Und das ist halt dieser Krankheitsbug.
Du machst da einfach nix dagegen, kohletabletten versucht, medikamente, painkillers, Salinbags, alles durch, nix hat geholen.

Er hat dann irgendwann so einen durst, dass du verdurstest obwohl du gefühlt einen See leergetrunken hast.

Sobald man dann gestorben ist, ist alles wieder normal.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (22. Februar 2016)

Mit einem Lagerplatz direkt an ner Wasserquelle kannst du es bestimmt aussitzen


----------



## shadie (22. Februar 2016)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Mit einem Lagerplatz direkt an ner Wasserquelle kannst du es bestimmt aussitzen



Da sammle ich die Sachen lieber neu und begehe Suizid.

Der Magen ist irgendwann voll weil er nach 8 flaschen über 1 Stunde immer noch durst hat.

Dann kotzt er irgendwann und das Trauerspiel geht von vorne los.
Auf dem RP Server auf dem wir früher waren, ist das Problem ebenfalls bekannt.

Da gibts meines Wissens nach keinen Weg raus.

_*EDIT:*_

habs gefunden / gibt echt keinen Weg das zu lösen, scheinbar eine chemische Vergiftung, ich habe aber nie das desinfektionsspray getrunken, wurde nur angeschossen.

Wen es interessiert:
Krankheiten – DayZ Standalone Wiki Deutsch

Unter dem Punkt Chemische Vergiftung / zum Schluss der Krankheit / 26% Wasserverbrauch IN DER SEKUNDE

Bringt das mal wieder unter Kontrolle 

Und was ist die Moral der Geschicht?.....lasst euch in Dayz nicht anschießen


----------



## cap82 (22. Februar 2016)

Dann mal gleich ab in den Feedbacktracker damit!


----------



## Shicehaufen (22. Februar 2016)

Angeschossen? Du hast Bleivergiftung .


----------



## lol2k (1. März 2016)

Neuer Status Report: Status Report -  1 Mar 2 16 | DayZ | Official website


----------



## RazerR92 (5. März 2016)

Hallo,

habe schon lange keine DayZ mehr gespielt und würde dieses gerne wieder tun. Da es aber in der Gruppe deutlich lustiger sein kann, würde ich mich freuen, wenn sich hier einige Mitspieler finden, die Lust haben mit mir zusammen zu spielen.
Ich werde dies auch auf Twitch streamen. Falls jemand also Lust hat, kann er mich einfach auf Steam adden. Steam Community :: [Twitch] BugzTV


----------



## lol2k (6. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RZm7YqryQZo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## efdev (6. März 2016)

klingt nicht uninteressant 
Nur ein Fahrrad ist immer noch nicht ingame


----------



## shadie (7. März 2016)

Steht eigentlich schon fest wann 0.60 startet?

Mir kommt es so vor, als würde es dann durch den patch wesentlich mehr (Menge) Waffen geben.
Und dass eine SVD in Barracken Spawnen kann.....naja ich weiß ja nicht, das ist meiner Meinung nach die Überwaffe und die sollte nicht jeder mit sich rumschleppen können.

Dass die M4 endlich wieder drinnen ist freut mich sehr


----------



## lol2k (7. März 2016)

shadie schrieb:


> Steht eigentlich schon fest wann 0.60 startet?



Im vorletzten Monatsbericht wurde Ende Februar angepeilt, was die Jungs von BI leider nicht geschafft haben. Ein neues Zeitfenster für 0.60 gibt es noch nicht - fest steht allerdings, dass es diese Woche nichts wird.


> No, it will not come out this week. Being worked on hard by our team. ^DH


Quelle


----------



## efdev (7. März 2016)

Ach von mir aus kann immer noch jeder mit Waffen rumlaufen wie er will solange Munition rares gut ist  
mMn kann man mit der Munition immer noch die beste Balance erschaffen um aus dem Spiel kein reines PvP zu machen


----------



## lol2k (15. März 2016)

Das ist doch mal ein Status Report. Scheint so, als hätten die DayZ-Entwickler das Projektmanagement für sich entdeckt. 
0.60 weckt Hoffnungen.
Status Report - 15 mar 2 16 | DayZ | Official website


----------



## MezZo_Mix (17. März 2016)

Ich hoffe das der Patch kommt, ich hörte von bis zu 40%-50% mehr Performance in Städten?  Momentan macht es echt Laune und wenn jetzt das 0.60er Update kommt werde ich es wieder aktiver spielen. Die ganzen zusätzlichen Inhalte im Patch und neuen Funktionen wie das Schadensystem (was hoffentlich mit dabei ist). Viele FPS sind in den Städten einfach ein muss, und das neue Reload und Chamber-System auch zu gut.


----------



## cap82 (17. März 2016)

Gibt es eigentlich im Moment keine Experimental Server? Konnte gestern nichts finden..


----------



## lol2k (20. März 2016)

cap82 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich im Moment keine Experimental Server? Konnte gestern nichts finden..



Die exp.-Server werden erst hochgefahren, sobald eine neue Versionsnummer aufgespielt wird. Und das kommende Update 0.60 hat bis auf Weiteres keinen festen Releasezeitpunkt (aufgrund der im Status Report benannten Blocker). Kurzum: Momentan keine exp.-Server online.


----------



## cap82 (21. März 2016)

Ok ich dachte eigentlich die laufen immer parallel mit..


----------



## lol2k (25. März 2016)

Neues Video von den Devs zum kommenden 0.60 Patch:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=heXxEX1XVTg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## cap82 (26. März 2016)

Hmm, die Distanzdarstellung bzw. das DOF gefällt mir bei DX11 garnicht. Ich hoffe das lässt sich deaktivieren bzw. ist nicht Teil des Renderers..


----------



## addicTix (27. März 2016)

lol2k schrieb:


> Neues Video von den Devs zum kommenden 0.60 Patch:



Angenehm, jetzt kann ich mir dann DayZ auch endlich kaufen 


Gruß addicTix


----------



## lol2k (28. März 2016)

addicTix schrieb:


> Angenehm, jetzt kann ich mir dann DayZ auch endlich kaufen
> Gruß addicTix



Sei gewarnt, das Spiel benötigt noch seeeehr viel Zuwendung seitens der Entwickler. Warte ggf. noch bis zur Beta - nicht dass du noch zu einem weiteren Kritiker dieses Projekt mutierst. Davon gibt es (teils berechtigterweise) schon genug.


----------



## efdev (28. März 2016)

Ach die Leute meckern gerne da ist DayZ doch das perfekte Spiel für


----------



## shadie (29. März 2016)

cap82 schrieb:


> Hmm, die Distanzdarstellung bzw. das DOF gefällt mir bei DX11 garnicht. Ich hoffe das lässt sich deaktivieren bzw. ist nicht Teil des Renderers..



Sehe ich genau so, schaut irgendwie seltsam aus, dass die Nacht aber nicht mehr stockdunkel ist gefällt mir hingegen sehr.

Bin gestern mal alleine unterwegs gewesen weil alle anderen division SUCHTEN und mir das spiel nun auf Stufe 30 nicht mehr so gefällt.

Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich als Bandit unterwegs war und einfach mal auf Konflikt aus war (normalerweise bin ich immer Friendly, wollte auch mal den Arsch spielen )

Also erst mal equipt und mit Fernglas und SKS auf den Sniperplatz neben das Airfield gesetzt und die Zeltstadt beobachtet, und meine Fresse fällt man auf, wenn man als gruppe unterwegs ist.

3 Spieler ploppten auf und liefen links entlang richtung tower.
Es war viel zu easy den jungs zu folgen, ich konnte sogar (während die im tower waren), 
hoch auf das Feuerwehrdach und habe dann alle 3 weg gemacht.

Das ganze war für mich etwas "erschreckend" wir sind normalerweise immer zu 5-7 unterwegs, da ists bei den letzten Kills kein Wunder gewesen, dass uns kleinere Spielergruppen so aufgemischt haben :-O
War mal ganz interessant die "andere Seite" zu sehen und mal die Nachteile von großen Gruppen zu sehen...und nicht zu vergessen, der Nervenkitzel ist einmalig :-O 

Ich hatte es noch nie in einem Game, dass ich förmlich gezittert habe, als ich meine Gegner verflogt habe  hatte Eiskalte Hände


----------



## MfDoom (29. März 2016)

Ja man kann sich als Gruppe schon doof anstellen, muss man aber nicht


----------



## MezZo_Mix (1. April 2016)

Gibt es schon was neues zum Patch 0.60?  Die gute alte DayZ sucht kommt wohl zurück, und der 0.60 Patch wäre zu perfekt.


----------



## shadie (1. April 2016)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Gibt es schon was neues zum Patch 0.60?  Die gute alte DayZ sucht kommt wohl zurück, und der 0.60 Patch wäre zu perfekt.



Stand gestern....nöööö, man kann es sich so aber auch ganz gut geben


----------



## MezZo_Mix (1. April 2016)

shadie schrieb:


> Stand gestern....nöööö, man kann es sich so aber auch ganz gut geben



Momentan spiele ich es auch wieder etwas aktiver. Jedoch freue ich mich so auf den nächsten Patch, da ist einfach ein kleiner Hype wieder da.


----------



## lol2k (12. April 2016)

Neuer Status-Bericht online: Status Report - 12 Apr 2 16 | DayZ | Official website





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BBwQuVzVbTw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## efdev (12. April 2016)

Sieht gut aus  mal schauen was im Spiel davon übrig ist 
Ich bin wirklich erstaunt wie Fluffig das ganze doch läuft gerade mit den Zombies die anscheinend verschlossene Türen aufbrechen müssen  , ich hoffe es kommt noch eine Möglichkeit später mit entsprechendem Materialien Türen zu verbarrikadieren z.B. mit einer Kette  bei einer bestimmten Art von Tür usw.


----------



## shadie (13. April 2016)

Gibt es mittlerweile eigentlich mal einen Termin ?

Ich zocke immer mehr und mehr cs go / die gegner werden immer schwerer, so langsam wärs mal wieder Zeit für ein par Stunden Dayz


----------



## shadie (26. April 2016)

Es hat nicht zufällig jemand den Livestream vergangene Woche verfolgt und wüsste, 
wann 0.60 endlich rauskommt?


----------



## Zybba (26. April 2016)

shadie schrieb:


> Es hat nicht zufällig jemand den Livestream vergangene Woche verfolgt und wüsste,
> wann 0.60 endlich rauskommt?


Ich vermute mal da gibt es noch keinen Termin.
Ansonsten hätte lol2k uns sicher darüber informiert. ^^


----------



## _Berge_ (26. April 2016)

Soweit ich das mitgekriegt hatte, sagte oder schrieb Hicks das noch 1 oder 2 größere Bugs die Freigabe der Experimental verhindern und diese noch gefixt werden müssen, ich gehe mal von 1-2 Wochen bis zum ersten 0.60 Experimental Release aus ^^


----------



## lol2k (26. April 2016)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal da gibt es noch keinen Termin.
> Ansonsten hätte lol2k uns sicher darüber informiert. ^^



So ist es. 
Ein Release von 0.60 scheint nach der PAX East subjektiv (!) in weite Ferne gerückt zu sein, siehe dazu nachfolgende Links: Neuer Status Bericht online

The  .6  stream - Discussion : dayz (faktenbasiert)
https://www.reddit.com/r/dayz/comments/4g8lu1/from_a_player_with_1200_hours_watching_the_pax/ (subjektiv)
https://www.reddit.com/r/dayz/comments/4g9fco/not_trolling_is_dustin_hucks_hurting_dayz/ (subjektiv)
Hype 1 1 and you. : dayz



*Nachtrag:*

Neuer Status Bericht online! 
Status Report - 26 Apr 216 | DayZ | Official website

Liste der bekannten Blocker:



Loot Distribution: The QA, Design, and Gameplay Programming teams  have isolated the cause of the issue, specifically tied to stalling of  item respawn - while initial server spawn, and server cleanup are  functioning properly. The Gameplay Programmers responsible for this are  hard at work nailing down a fix to this issue, and a possible solution  has been handed to QA - we will run it through the QA department for  verification. 
"Stuck Magazines": This issue has been resolved, and the QA Team  are no longer able to reproduce it. Strike one more issue from the list. 
Sliding Players: All of the reproducible methods for causing this  issue have been flagged and resolved by the gameplay programming team,  and have been verified by QA. 
Playability of New UI Inventory - The team has finished all  remaining changes needed to be ready for .60 experimental - once the  build is in the hands of the experimental userbase, we'll be able to  make any required adjustments or improvements based upon how they  interact with it. 
 
In addition to these previous issues, the engine and gameplay  programming teams are currently working on resolving two issues we'd  like to see solved prior to hitting experimental:​ 

FPS Drop / Clouds: Internal Testing discovered a 100% reproducible  frame drop to single digit factors on limited hardware configurations.  While the issue only appeared on 2 out of 30+ PCs, we're taking it very  seriously. That said, the engine programming team has committed a fix  and QA are verifying it as of the time of this report. 
 

Server Crash: We've encountered an issue with unconscious players  reconnecting / logging in to a fresh server sometimes causing the server  to suffer an unexpected crash. Obviously we'll need to get this  resolved before pushing to a large userbase because no one likes playing  on servers that are consistently crashing - and we all know there will  be plenty of unconscious survivors throughout Chernarus. That said, the  gameplay programming team have a solid repro, and all the crashdumps and  server logs they could want, and are tracking this issue down as I  write this.


----------



## lol2k (1. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7CuC-QpBrMw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*
Neues Dev Log Video:*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TAOS7HzUUXE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Old Chernogorsk (0.59) vs.  New Chernogorsk (0.60)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cap82 (4. Mai 2016)

Die 0.60 Experimental ist da!

Exp Update:  .6  - Experimental Patch Discussion - DayZ Forums


----------



## lol2k (4. Mai 2016)

Das kam jetzt unverhofft - die Liste der Bugs ist nicht ganz unerheblich...
1,90 GB sind es diesmal. Bin gespannt.


----------



## cap82 (5. Mai 2016)

So langsam kommt einiges an neuem Material:

Tisy Militärbasis:
DayZ .6: Tisy Base Album (Stream Highlight) - Dayz TV

Die Altar Radio Station:
DayZ  .6 : Altar Radio Station Album - Dayz TV

Die Bereiche der Kartenänderungen:
DayZ .6: Map Changes Comparison - Dayz TV

Und die ersten Modelle für Basenbau!
DayZ .6: Base Building Items (Walls, Watchtower, Storage) - 3D Model Preview - Dayz TV


----------



## shadie (6. Mai 2016)

Juhu, hatte noch keine Zeit zu testen, mal schauen ob man heute einen Platz auf einem Server findet.


----------



## lol2k (10. Mai 2016)

Neue Status Report: Status Report - 1 May 216 | DayZ | Official website



> [...] several blocking issues holding us back from  pushing 0.60 to stable branch. Let's take a quick look at some of them  below:
> 
> - Error Messages when picking up any item with attachments that has been placed on the ground, and then moved to inventory
> - Player Item Loss when logging off while holding backpack
> ...


----------



## Agallah (11. Mai 2016)

Eben mal den Statusreport durchgelesen und unter den Zielen für 0.61 steht:

- Merge of New Audio Technology from Arma 3 Eden Update
- Update of Weapon Sounds for New Audio Technology

Könnt ihr euch drauf freuen, die aktuellen Sounds der Vanilla-Waffen in ArmA3 gehört zum besten was ich in Videospielen bisher gehört habe


----------



## lol2k (11. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=36_u6uVGhx0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g6j_L5IOeGw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## cap82 (12. Mai 2016)

Die Experimental Server wurden vor kurzem um 30 Stück (ja richtig) erweitert!

DayZ Development auf Twitter: "Good news for those testing the experimental/unstable build - we've added 3 additional servers to the branch! Coming online shortly!"


----------



## lol2k (12. Mai 2016)

Durch die zusätzlichen Server konnte ich tatsächlich einen Blick auf das "neue" DayZ werfen. Der neue Render hat den Titel performance-technisch und optisch ein ganzes Stück weiter nach vorn gebracht. 
Könnte mir vorstellen, das zukünftig einige Spieler zu DayZ zurückkehren werden. Die neuen Zombies hauchen dem Spiel auch ein wenig "alten Flair" ein.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (15. Mai 2016)

lol2k schrieb:


> Durch die zusätzlichen Server konnte ich tatsächlich einen Blick auf das "neue" DayZ werfen. Der neue Render hat den Titel performance-technisch und optisch ein ganzes Stück weiter nach vorn gebracht.
> Könnte mir vorstellen, das zukünftig einige Spieler zu DayZ zurückkehren werden. Die neuen Zombies hauchen dem Spiel auch ein wenig "alten Flair" ein.


Habe DayZ zuletzt richtig vor über einem Jahr gespielt. Das war noch die Zeit, wo die Cheater immer im Taktik-Anzug auftauchten und die unendlichen M4-Kugeln verteilten. Kurz danach habe ich noch mitbekommen, dass die Helikopter-Absturzstellen entfernt wurden. Was ist seitdem alles passiert, also die nennenswerten Dinge?

MfG


----------



## lol2k (16. Mai 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Habe DayZ zuletzt richtig vor über einem Jahr gespielt. [...] Was ist seitdem alles passiert, also die nennenswerten Dinge?
> MfG



Neben neuen Gebäuden, weiteren Kleidungsteilen und ein paar zusätzlichen Waffen ist bis Patch 0.59 nicht viel passiert. 0.59 wurde im Dezember 2015 aufgespielt, seitdem hat sich monatelang nichts mehr getan. Der experimental build der 0.60 Version, die man seit letzter Woche testen kann, umfasst daher die größte Änderung: Der neue Renderer. DayZ läuft zukünftig nicht mehr auf DX09, sondern DX11 und performt bereits im ersten 0.60 exp.-build deutlich effizienter. Der FPS-Zuwachs ist bemerkenswert. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=heXxEX1XVTg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Central  Loot Economy





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RZm7YqryQZo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



   Map Updates





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iYb8Qhsi0f0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle1
Quelle2


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (16. Mai 2016)

lol2k schrieb:


> ...


Boah, heftig. ^^
Sollte das nicht aber alles bis Ende 2014 drin sein? 
Ich meine mich an einen "Developement Table" zu erinnern ^^


----------



## shadie (17. Mai 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Boah, heftig. ^^
> Sollte das nicht aber alles bis Ende 2014 drin sein?
> Ich meine mich an einen "Developement Table" zu erinnern ^^



Der neue Renderer war nie für 2014 geplant

Ich habs am WE auch angetestet.
Der neue Renderer haut einiges raus, der FPS Zuwachs ist echt bemerkenswert.

Wer sich die 0.60 allerdings mit Freunden anschauen will....vergesst es,
Ihr werdet es nicht dauerhaft schaffen auf ein und dem selben Server zu spielen.

Ich habe es 10 Minuten mal geschafft mit einem Freund zu spielen / kurz bevor wir uns dann getroffen haben / Servercrash und dann 10 Minuten lang kein freier Server.

Der Andrang auf die Exp. ist echt sehr hoch!


----------



## lol2k (21. Mai 2016)

Gestern haben die Entwickler die exp.-Server mit einem Update komplett zerschossen. Der bisherige Charakter mitsamt Loot/Gear wurde beim Login automatisch gewiped, BattleEye kickte die Spieler nach wenigen Minuten vom Server und letztere starteten alle paar Minuten neu. Statt einem Rollback wurden die exp-Server daher für dieses Wochenende komplett heruntergefahren.



> Greetings Survivors,
> 
> While the stable branch servers remain online, over the weekend we will  need to take experimental/unstable branch servers offline while we  continue to work on the issue preventing character logins on this  branch. We appreciate everyone's patience and support while we continue  the drive towards .60 stable.
> 
> ...


Quelle


----------



## cap82 (31. Mai 2016)

Die Experimental Server sind seit ca. 2 Stunden wieder online!

DayZ Development auf Twitter: "Service Status: DayZ Servers: Online. 
Exp/Unstable Testing Branch: Online."


----------



## iLastRescue (1. Juni 2016)

Kommt DayZ, dieses Jahr eigentlich für die ps4?


----------



## shadie (1. Juni 2016)

iLastRescue schrieb:


> Kommt DayZ, dieses Jahr eigentlich für die ps4?



I don´t think so

Kann mich aber auch irren.


----------



## cap82 (1. Juni 2016)

iLastRescue schrieb:


> Kommt DayZ, dieses Jahr eigentlich für die ps4?



Das ist alles was es bisher an Infos gibt:

http://survivethis.news/dayz-neue-informationen-konsolenversion-release-xbox-one/

https://twitter.com/bohemiainteract/status/661947945055617025?ref_src=twsrc^tfw

DayZ – Erscheint der Survival-Hit bald auch fur PS4? News | gamespilot.de



Es war zwar von einer Konsolenfassung die Rede, nicht aber für die PS4.
Seit Anfang des Jahres gibt es aber wohl eine offizielle PS4 Seite für DayZ.
Also kann da doch was kommen.


----------



## Sirthegoat (3. Juni 2016)

Hab mir jetzt auch mal die 0.60 Experimental angeschaut und bin wirklich positiv überrascht habe ja seit langem nicht mehr gespielt. 
Die Performance ist wirklich super geworden mit relativen maximalen Details habe ich immer 80 Fps oder mehr auch in Städten.
Allerdings habe ich heftige LOD Probleme, Bäume, Büsche und Objekte laden teilweise überhaupt nicht oder sehr spät wenn ich kurz davor stehe.
Die Objektdetails habe ich allerdings auf maximal und an der Config nichts verändert auch habe ich das Spiel schon auf Fehler untersucht und 
nach dem Fehler gesucht habe aber bisher nichts im Netz gefunden.


----------



## shadie (3. Juni 2016)

Dissi schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt auch mal die 0.60 Experimental angeschaut und bin wirklich positiv überrascht habe ja seit langem nicht mehr gespielt.
> Die Performance ist wirklich super geworden mit relativen maximalen Details habe ich immer 80 Fps oder mehr auch in Städten.
> Allerdings habe ich heftige LOD Probleme, Bäume, Büsche und Objekte laden teilweise überhaupt nicht oder sehr spät wenn ich kurz davor stehe.
> Die Objektdetails habe ich allerdings auf maximal und an der Config nichts verändert auch habe ich das Spiel schon auf Fehler untersucht und
> nach dem Fehler gesucht habe aber bisher nichts im Netz gefunden.



Die Probleme kenne ich eigentlich nur von Zäunen, mit Bäumen hatte ich bei den Niedrigen Detials Probleme, bei den Hohen mittlerweile aber weniger.

Einfach mal ein bisschen mit den Details rumspielen 

Wolken würde ich übrigens immer noch nicht auf höher als Mittel stellen.
Die Fressen noch recht viel.


----------



## Sirthegoat (3. Juni 2016)

Puh die Probleme treten eigentlich überall auf, manchmal sind Zäune weiße Flächen bis ich 1-2 Meter davor stehe, die Bäume durchlaufen alle Lod Stufen teilweise verschwinden sie auch wieder und erscheinen erst ein paar Meter vor mir usw. ich versuch gleich mal ein Video zu machen wenn ich wieder auf den Server komme.


----------



## shadie (3. Juni 2016)

Dissi schrieb:


> Puh die Probleme treten eigentlich überall auf, manchmal sind Zäune weiße Flächen bis ich 1-2 Meter davor stehe, die Bäume durchlaufen alle Lod Stufen teilweise verschwinden sie auch wieder und erscheinen erst ein paar Meter vor mir usw. ich versuch gleich mal ein Video zu machen wenn ich wieder auf den Server komme.



Sind die Server immer noch so Rar ?

Würde es ja gerne mit meiner Gruppe mal ordentlich antesten, auf das Wartespiel habe ich aber keine Lust....


----------



## Sirthegoat (3. Juni 2016)

Ja sind immer noch wenig Server man kommt aber mit Geduld drauf.
Für mich sieht es bei meinem Problem so aus als würde irgendwas volllaufen. In den ersten 5-10 Minuten habe ich keine Probleme und dann wirds immer schlimmer,
die Texturen laden nicht mehr vollständig, Lod Probleme selbst die Kleidung vom Charakter wird völlig verpixelt... 
Hier mal ein Ausschnitt und meine Einstellungen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sirthegoat (4. Juni 2016)

Niemand eine Idee?


----------



## cap82 (4. Juni 2016)

Hast du DayZ auf der HDD oder SSD?


----------



## Sirthegoat (4. Juni 2016)

HDD ist allerdings keine langsame und reicht auch für alle anderen Spiele die darauf sind völlig aus glaube nicht das es daran liegt es läuft ja in den ersten 10 Minuten auch problemfrei.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (8. Juni 2016)

Ich hatte eben glück und kam per Zufall auf einen 0.60 Server. Cherno ist gefühlt doppelt so groß und ich lief da mit Hohen Settings mit rund 60FPS durch und es hat sich einfach nur verdammt gut angefühlt.


----------



## lol2k (8. Juni 2016)

Wenn dieser Patch "stable" geht, wird DayZ garantiert wieder zig Stunden meiner Lebenszeit verschlingen.  


Für all diejenigen, die auf den exp.-Servern nur geringe FPS-Zuwächse verspüren: Schaut euch mal diesen Thread genauer an: Check your CFG files / .60 bug : dayz 

Ein neuer Status Report ist übrigens seit gestern online! Die Liste der Blocker wird kontiniuierlich kürzer: Status Report - 07 Jun 2016 - Developer Discussion & Status Reports - DayZ Forums


----------



## DARPA (11. Juni 2016)

Hatte heute dann auch mal Zeit, die 0.60 zu testen. Erstes Mal wieder Dayz seit ca. 1 Jahr 

Mit den Servern ist ja wirklich ein Krampf, gab es heute doch ganze 2 zur Auswahl. Immerhin hab ichs auf beide einmal geschafft.

Der neue Renderer macht nen sehr guten Eindruck. Alles wirkt farbenfroher und detailreicher. 
Dazu ist die Performance ein Quantensprung. Settings sind bei mir 1440P,  ohne Bloom und Blur, sonst volle Hütte. Macht im Schnitt 70 FPS,  minimum waren ca. 50. Und alles bei sehr smoothen Frametimes. GPU Last durchgängig bei 99%.
Jefällt ma. 

Auf dem ersten Server bin ich erstmal ins Landesinnere gezogen zum Testen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin dabei auf diese kleine Base im Wald gestossen. Dort ist mir dann aufgefallen, dass Zombies jetzt über hohe Mauern springen/klettern können   Hab leider keinen Screenshot gemacht, aber das sah richtig animiert aus.


Später dann noch auf den 1st Person Server gekommen und durfte erstmal den Nebel bewundern. Sehr geile Stimmung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wollte dann noch den Performance Hardcoretest machen und bin auf der Hauptstrasse in Richtung Cherno gerannt. Immer noch als Noobie. Einfach durchgerannt.
Unterwegs bin ich dann auf nen voll equipten Spieler getroffen, der grad neben ner Leiche stand. Nach nem kurzen Hi sagte er trocken "I killed this guy". Ok, den kannste bestimmt nach nen Drink fragen  Den er mir auch gegeben hat. Plus nen improved Backpack 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geiler Typ. Der ist dann auch die Strasse weiter gelaufen Richtung Cherno. Ich erstmal getrunken und dann auch weiter, quasi ihm hinterher, hatte ihn aber nicht mehr gesehen. Nach ein paar Metern lagen plötzlich mitten auf der Strasse Bandagen und Medizin. Mitgenommen und weitergelaufen. Plötzlich der nächste Loothaufen (Messer, Winchester, Camo Hat). Das muss der Typ gewesen sein, denn ich hab ihn in weiter Ferne dann wieder gesehen. So geil.

Als ich dann durch Kamyshovo durch bin, wurde plötzlich auf mich geschossen. Bin erstmal nen Bogen zum Ausweichen gelaufen, aber in dem Moment ist das Game gefreezt. Also nix mehr mit Cherno heute 

War trotzdem ein sehr geiler Wiedereinstieg in Dayz.  Endlich wieder entscheidender Fortschritt zu erkennen. Ich denke wenn der Patch stable geht, werden wieder mehr Leute zocken.


----------



## MfDoom (11. Juni 2016)

Auf jeden!


----------



## Redsupp (12. Juni 2016)

Schon bekannt wann der stable gehen soll?


----------



## cap82 (12. Juni 2016)

Bisher nicht.
Am besten ab und zu mal bei Twitter vorbei schauen: DayZ Development (@dayzdevteam) | Twitter


----------



## D4rkResistance (13. Juni 2016)

Bin seit kurzem auch wieder dran DayZ zu zocken. Zumindest ab und zu. Durch die 0.60 hat man wenigstens endlich mal gute Frames. Es scheinen wohl auch sehr viele Bugs behoben worden zu sein. Zombies rennen nicht mehr durch Wände, aber noch immer durch Gartenzäune. Der neue Regen nervt. Viel zu laut!  Des Weiteren ist DayZ immer noch völlig frustrierend. Man wird einfach ständig über den Haufen geschossen, weil es ewig dauert mal ne gute Knarre mit Muni zu finden. 

Meistens bin ich nach meiner einstündigen DayZ-Runde erstmal wieder genervt in "Arma 3 Breaking Point" eingestiegen. Ist m.M.n noch immer das bessere DayZ. Obwohl die 0.60 echt um Längen besser ist, als DayZ je zuvor war. Aber Breaking Point...weiß nicht...hat einfach viel mehr Charme, Maps, Waffen, Herausforderungen. Des Weiteren stört mich das Kampf-Verhalten in DayZ. Man muss immer Leertaste drücken, um Schießen zu können, kann sich dabei aber meist kaum bewegen. Vorwärts zumindest besser, als seitwärts. Nimmt man die Waffe runter, geht es mit dem Laufen besser, aber man kann auch nicht mehr schießen. Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach nur das Kampf-Verhalten aus Arma 3 gewöhnt. Keine Ahnung. Fühlt sich trotzdem merkwürdig an. 

Wäre dennoch bereit DayZ nochmal eine Chance zu geben, wenn sich hier weitere Mitspieler finden lassen. Kann in der Woche immer so von 19 bis 1 Uhr zocken und am Wochenende von 16 bis 6.  Jemand hier Interesse nen DayZ-Noob mit sich rumzuschleppen?


----------



## efdev (13. Juni 2016)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> weil es ewig dauert mal ne gute Knarre mit Muni zu finden.



Ist doch gut so ich will nen Survival Spiel keinen Shooter mit Essen und Trinken


----------



## D4rkResistance (13. Juni 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Ist doch gut so ich will nen Survival Spiel keinen Shooter mit Essen und Trinken


Ja grundsätzlich gebe ich dir ja recht. Wenn es denn auch für alle anderen gilt. Nur wurde ich am Wochenende 4 mal in einer Küstenstadt von irgendwelchen Leuten umgenietet, obwohl ich in der Zeit nie irgendwo ne Waffe mit Munition gefunden hab...doch einmal ne Sporter .22 mit nem 20-30 Schuss Mag. Aber das Teil verschießt anscheinend BBs. Hab einem Bambi mit Axt damit 5x in den Bauch geschossen...der ist munter weggelaufen! Also, wenn mich im RL einer mit nem KK anschießt, laufe ich sicher nicht mehr munter umher!  Dann frage ich mich...wie kommen die anderen an gute Waffen? Und wieso ich nicht?


----------



## MfDoom (13. Juni 2016)

indem sie nicht unbewaffnet in Küstenstädten herumrennen.
Der Weg des lernens in Dayz ist steinig und unerbittlich


----------



## lol2k (13. Juni 2016)

DayZ für Fortgeschrittene: Spawnen, Rucksack suchen bzw. craften und Regenkleidung finden; diese mit 2-3 Dosen bzw. ausreichend Äpfel füllen, eine Axt auf den Rücken/ins Gepäck legen und schnurstracks in den Norden laufen. Innerhalb von ca. 30-60 Minuten ist man von jedem Spawnpunkt der Map in einem Militärbereich angelangt. Von nun an heißt es: Mögen die (Überlebens-)Spiele beginnen. 
Ich drücke die Daumen.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (13. Juni 2016)

Ich kann es nicht mehr aushalten, 0.60 soll endlich mal erscheinen damit ich mal wieder in diesen Genuss kommen kann.  Seit ich 0.60 getestet habe trau ich mich gar nicht mehr mit der alten Version richtung Stadt zu laufen.


----------



## lol2k (13. Juni 2016)

Habe gestern meinen Char beim NWA ausgeloggt; heute am späten Nachmittag erneut eingeloggt (exp.-server). Fortuna war mir scheinbar wohl gesonnen - gleich nach einem Restart der Server erblicke  ich nach wenigen Minuten im Dunkeln der Nacht neben dem ATC eine Heli-Crashside. 2x Stanag-Magazine und eine voll ausgestatte M4A1 (Magazin [gefüllt mit 15 Schuss], Schalldämpfer, Buttstock etc.) warteten auf einen neuen Besitzer. 
Nach dem glücklichen Fund führte mich mein Weg zur nördlichen Barracke; dort fand sich weitere 5.56er-Munition sowie ein entsprechendes Stanag-Magazin mit 2 Schuss Inhalt. Den neue Backpack, der mit 0.60 Einzug hält, fand ich im vorletzten Raum. Er bescherte mir sogleich mehr Platz für die soeben gefundenen M4A1-Scopes (M68 CompM2 [pristine] & Red-Dot Optics [worn]). 
Während ich mich voll und ganz im Loot-Fieber befand, nahm ich plötzlich ein Tür-Geräusch wahr. Als alter DayZ-Mod Spieler schließt man natürlich immer die Eingangstür und so hörte ich , wie die Schritte im Halbdunkeln (die Dämmerung hatte bereits eingesetzt) zügig näher kamen. Der Gegner sprintete an mir vorbei zum letzten Raum und bewegte sich kurzzeitig nicht mehr (vermutlich fand auch er etwas interessantes). Wechsel auf 1st-Person, M4A1 im Anschlag - so wartete ich zur Seite lehnend auf mein Opfer. Da ich ihm durch die Körperhaltung kaum Angriffsfläche bot und der Gegner mit einer Mosin bewaffnet war, hatte er auf dieser kurzen Distanz keine Chance. Unglücklicherweise waren all seine Sachen komplett zerstört (eigentlich hatte ich gezielt auf den Kopf geschossen - ein Bug?), sodass sich durch den Kill leider kein weiterer Nutzen ergab. Erst nach dem Verlassen der Barracke bemerkte ich es wieder - das Gefühl von 2012. Adrenalin pur!! 
Auf dem Weg zu den Zelten weiter im Norden nahm mein Abenteuer jedoch ein jähes Ende. Fein säuberlich räumte ich die dort anwesenden Zombies mit gezielten Kopfschüssen aus dem Weg, als ich selbst plötzlich einen einzigen Schuss wahr nahm. Trotz aufgehender Sonne wurde der Bildschirm pechschwarz..."You are dead".

Ich habe schweren Bedarf an 0.60 stable!


----------



## shadie (14. Juni 2016)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Ja grundsätzlich gebe ich dir ja recht. Wenn es denn auch für alle anderen gilt. Nur wurde ich am Wochenende 4 mal in einer Küstenstadt von irgendwelchen Leuten umgenietet, obwohl ich in der Zeit nie irgendwo ne Waffe mit Munition gefunden hab...doch einmal ne Sporter .22 mit nem 20-30 Schuss Mag. Aber das Teil verschießt anscheinend BBs. Hab einem Bambi mit Axt damit 5x in den Bauch geschossen...der ist munter weggelaufen! Also, wenn mich im RL einer mit nem KK anschießt, laufe ich sicher nicht mehr munter umher!  Dann frage ich mich...wie kommen die anderen an gute Waffen? Und wieso ich nicht?



Die Sporter ist für den aller Wertesten 

Das einzige was die gut kann ist Leute bewusstlos schießen wenn du den Kopf triffst.

Am besten wie bereits von lol2k erwähnt, Kleidung finden, ein bisschen essen mit nehmen und dann Richtung Norden.

Ich renne wenn ich an der Südlichen Küste Spawne immer Links am Map rand entlang, da gelangt man zu einem großen Militärcamp mit vielen zelten.
Da heißt es dann aber echt Kopf unten halten.
Da ist die Hölle los.


Bzgl. Arma 3 .... ich finde es gut, dass man in Dayz nicht so schnell an gute Waffen kommt.
Aber das ist halt Geschmackssache.


----------



## Dirty_Sanchez (14. Juni 2016)

Kann es sein oder wurde der Loot im Gegensatz zu 0.59 stark reduziert? Ich war 2 x am NWA und hab einmal ne AUG gefunden (ohne Zubehör) und in einer Baracke noch eine Gorka Hose, dass wars so im großen und ganzen. Sowohl die Zelte als auch die Hangars waren beide male komplett leer und in den Kasernen lag vllt. mal ein Item. In den Städten schaut es etwas besser aus, jedoch wie gesagt im Vergleich zu 0.59 viel weniger. Die Frage ist nur ob das so gewollt ist um den Survial Aspekt zu erhöhen oder ob das noch gepatcht wird.

Ansonsten gefällt mir 0.60 wirklich sehr gut, die Perfomence ist im Vergleich zu früher wirklich sehr gut, hab jetzt in den Städten mehr FPS als im Wald  und die Grafik hat auch nochmal einen Sprung nach vorne gemacht. Ich hab auch keine großen Bugs feststellen können, daher denke (und hoffe) ich, dass die Version bald auf die Stable Server aufgespielt wird. Die größte Herausforderung sind ja im Moment nicht die Feuergefechte sondern einen Serverplatz zu bekommen


----------



## shadie (14. Juni 2016)

Dirty_Sanchez schrieb:


> Kann es sein oder wurde der Loot im Gegensatz zu 0.59 stark reduziert? Ich war 2 x am NWA und hab einmal ne AUG gefunden (ohne Zubehör) und in einer Baracke noch eine Gorka Hose, dass wars so im großen und ganzen. Sowohl die Zelte als auch die Hangars waren beide male komplett leer und in den Kasernen lag vllt. mal ein Item. In den Städten schaut es etwas besser aus, jedoch wie gesagt im Vergleich zu 0.59 viel weniger. Die Frage ist nur ob das so gewollt ist um den Survial Aspekt zu erhöhen oder ob das noch gepatcht wird.
> 
> Ansonsten gefällt mir 0.60 wirklich sehr gut, die Perfomence ist im Vergleich zu früher wirklich sehr gut, hab jetzt in den Städten mehr FPS als im Wald  und die Grafik hat auch nochmal einen Sprung nach vorne gemacht. Ich hab auch keine großen Bugs feststellen können, daher denke (und hoffe) ich, dass die Version bald auf die Stable Server aufgespielt wird. Die größte Herausforderung sind ja im Moment nicht die Feuergefechte sondern einen Serverplatz zu bekommen



Du musst bedenken, dass die Exp. IMMER zu 100% gefüllt sind.
Wenn es dann 15 Minuten dauert bis etwas "nachgespawnt wird, kann es auch mal einen Moment leer sein.

Allgemein habe ich aber auch das Gefühl, dass es ewtas weniger Loot gibt, grad in der Küstenregion ist es extrem geworden.
Komme manchmal ohne Apfelbäume nicht weiter.

Ist aber ok finde ich.


----------



## lol2k (14. Juni 2016)

Dirty_Sanchez schrieb:


> Kann es sein oder wurde der Loot im  Gegensatz zu 0.59 stark reduziert?



Zumal die Devs beim Wechsel auf die aktuelle Enfusion-Engine noch lange nicht alle Items aus 0.59 in den aktuelle 0.60 build tranferiert haben. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Entwickler momentan die Jahre 2013 bis 2016 gewaltig verfluchen, in denen sie Patch für Patch zig hunderte Items integriert haben - das muss alles manuell übertragen werden. Außerdem scheint die aktuelle Verteilung der Militär-Gegenstände nicht ganz einwandfrei zu funktionieren:

[PSA][.60 EXP] Myshkino Tents spawning more Mil Loot than other Bases : dayz

P.S. Interessanter Ausflug zur Debug-Insel: Debug Island Pionners - Album on Imgur


----------



## cap82 (14. Juni 2016)

Vor ein paar Tagen gab es on Brian Hicks ein paar Gedanken zur Loot Economy in der 0.60 und generell zum "Spirit" der Vanilla Mod. Das "Struggle to survive" soll auf jeden Fall erhalten bleiben und deckt sich auch mit meinen Erfahrungen aus der 0.60. 
Wenn du deinen Hintern nicht nach Norden bekommst, bist du so gu wie hin.

Quelle: B. Hicks: Thoughts on Loot Economy & Protecting the Vanilla Experience - Dayz TV


----------



## Freiheraus (15. Juni 2016)

Die Stable-Server sind heute aber sehr lange down, ob wir 0.60 bekommen?


----------



## shadie (15. Juni 2016)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> Die Stable-Server sind heute aber sehr lange down, ob wir 0.60 bekommen?



Das wäre genial, habe Freitag und Montag Urlaub


----------



## lol2k (15. Juni 2016)

Redsupp schrieb:


> Schon bekannt wann der stable gehen soll?


Heute! 
Stable Branch Maintenance will be extended a bit today : dayz
*

Update:* Noch eine Stunde, dann ist das Update verfügbar!



> The 0.60 client for Stable branch will be available for download shortly. Servers are being updated - ETA 1 hour.


Quelle


----------



## Freiheraus (15. Juni 2016)

Bin am Laden^^ 1,9 GB  großes Update


----------



## MezZo_Mix (16. Juni 2016)

Anscheinend nerven die Zombies jetzt mehr den Je. Klettern einfach über Zäune und sogar durch  Fenster wenn es groß genug ist, ich hab nicht schlecht gestaunt als 5 Zombies über eine Mauer geklettert sind.


----------



## Redsupp (16. Juni 2016)

Oh junge, freu mich schon drauf


----------



## lol2k (16. Juni 2016)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Anscheinend nerven die Zombies jetzt mehr den Je.



Das scheint noch weiter ausgebaut zu werden, siehe: Viktor Kostik auf Twitter: "Midweek Madness: Knocking on the door by @crowmorian https://t.co/hf2R1U8e8T"


----------



## MezZo_Mix (16. Juni 2016)

Ich würde mich freuen wenn die Zombies später noch richtig Funktionieren, wenn sie erstmal Freundlich anklopfen ist es natürlich viel besser als wenn sie gleich die Bude stürmen.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (16. Juni 2016)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Anscheinend nerven die Zombies jetzt mehr den Je. Klettern einfach über Zäune und sogar durch  Fenster wenn es groß genug ist, ich hab nicht schlecht gestaunt als 5 Zombies über eine Mauer geklettert sind.



Cool, da bin ich mal gespannt, wie das animiert ist. Stelle mir das richtig klasse vor. So langsam werden dann die menschlichen Spieler vielleicht auch mal zusammenhalten müssen.

Vor allem kommt auch endlich mal etwas Gänsehaut ins Spiel. Vorher waren die Zombies zumindest einzeln überhaupt kein Problem, sofern man ne Schaufel o.ä. dabei hatte.

So als Wandersimulator war es irgendwie schon öde... 

Wollte gestern mal kurz reinschauen (vor dem Update), waren auch einige Server mit freien Plätzen, aber verbinden konnte ich mich mit keinem.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (17. Juni 2016)

Hat jemand auch Probleme Essen zu finden? Wir waren auf rund 10 verschiedene Server, alle sind auch irgendwie immer zwischen durch abgeschmiert. Trotz ständigem wechsel haben wir in keinen Städten Essen gefunden. Wir sind von Elektro bis Stary Sobor, und das auf verschiedenen Servern.. Ich bin in Dayz noch nie an verhungern gestorben aber seit dem Update schon 3 mal.  Es spawnen nur Unmengen an Hühner, aber Dosenfutter fanden wir so gut wie überhaupt nicht. Dafür aber spawnen Waffen wieder als gäbe es kein Morgen nach 5 Minuten 10 verschiedene Munitionsarten + zig verschiedene Waffen.


----------



## DARPA (17. Juni 2016)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Anscheinend nerven die Zombies jetzt mehr den  Je. Klettern einfach über Zäune und sogar durch  Fenster wenn es groß  genug ist, ich hab nicht schlecht gestaunt als 5 Zombies über eine Mauer  geklettert sind.



Jup, hatte ich ja letztens auch schon geschrieben, dass mir das  aufgefallen ist. Also ich finds geil. Endlich kommt Leben in die Untoten  



MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Hat jemand auch Probleme Essen zu finden? Wir waren auf rund 10 verschiedene Server, alle sind auch irgendwie immer zwischen durch abgeschmiert. Trotz ständigem wechsel haben wir in keinen Städten Essen gefunden. Wir sind von Elektro bis Stary Sobor, und das auf verschiedenen Servern.. Ich bin in Dayz noch nie an verhungern gestorben aber seit dem Update schon 3 mal.  Es spawnen nur Unmengen an Hühner, aber Dosenfutter fanden wir so gut wie überhaupt nicht. Dafür aber spawnen Waffen wieder als gäbe es kein Morgen nach 5 Minuten 10 verschiedene Munitionsarten + zig verschiedene Waffen.



War gestern abend ne knappe Stunde unterwegs und bin im Norden fündig geworden. Es lohnt sich auch, alle Klamotten anzusehen, die so rumliegen. Oft sind schon Sachen drin, z.B. Essen.


----------



## lol2k (17. Juni 2016)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Hat jemand auch Probleme Essen zu finden? Wir waren auf rund 10 verschiedene Server, alle sind auch irgendwie immer zwischen durch abgeschmiert. Trotz ständigem wechsel haben wir in keinen Städten Essen gefunden.



Laut Steam-Statistik sind die Spielerzahlen seit dem Stable-Patch von 5.000 auf 25.000 angeschwollen. Dass sich in der Küstenregion, in der 3/4 aller Spieler spawnen, Nahrung nicht so leicht finden lässt wie in vorherigen Patches, verwundert mich daher nicht sonderlich. 

Apfelbäume befinden sich mittlerweile in jedem kleineren Dorf. Sie stillen Durst und Hunger recht passabel. 8-10 Stück und man hat eine solide Basis für weitere Wandertouren.

Ich würde übrigens schwer vom häufigen Serverwechsel abraten. Habe gestern in der neugestalteten Tisy Militärbasis hoch oben im Norden den Server gewechselt und bin dabei auf einen sehr unangenehmen Bug gestoßen - bin quasi "nackt" gespawned. Nur die Hauptwaffe in meiner Hand blieb mir erhalten.


----------



## MfDoom (17. Juni 2016)

ist OK so, serverhopper nerven


----------



## lol2k (17. Juni 2016)

MfDoom schrieb:


> ist OK so, serverhopper nerven



Da gehe ich mit dir - gezielt und in kurzen Zeitabständen ist Serverhopping eine Plage. Denjenigen gönnt man einen solchen Bug regelrecht. 
Wenn man sich aber vom Süden bis ganz nach oben durchgearbeitet hat und den Server wechselt, um sich mit einem Zockerkollegen zusammen zu tun, der sich dort bereits aufhält, ist der Bug schwer unangenehm. Weitere Bugs die die Langzeitmotivation derzeit trüben: Fahrzeuge scheinen nach einem Server-Restart zu respawnen und Militärzelte können nicht in die Hände genommen werden. Sehr schade!


----------



## cap82 (17. Juni 2016)

Hermit Playstyle ist das Stichwort!

Das Futter liefern die Hühner (=4x Chicken Breast + 20 Chicken Feathers + 2xBones + Guts), ein Messer kann man sich mit einem gefundenen Stein craften. Einfach die Steintexturen am Boden absuchen bis "Search for Stone" erscheint und dann aus dem Stein "craft Stone Knife" anwählen.
Mit dem Steinmesser kann man an Büschen und kleineren Bäumen Zweige und Rinde abschneiden ( "Cut off Branch" und "Cut off Bark" anwählen) und den Long Wooden Stick abschneiden . Mit Rags (aus nem Tshirt) und Wooden Stick macht ihr dann ein Fireplace Kit.  Auf dem LongWooden Stick dann das Fleisch aufspießen. Solltet ihr keine Streichhölzer haben, dann könnt ihr auch ein Hand Drill Kit craften! (Bark+Wooden Stick).

Und schlussendlich könnt ihr aus den Resten der Hühner noch Waffen craften: Long Wooden Stick mit Messer schärfen + "Chicken Feathers" = Sharpened Stick -> + Bones = Improvised Arrow!
Long Wooden Stick + Bones = Spear!
Für einen Bogen benötigt ihr dann die Guts + Ashwood (Esche) Stick (die sind schwerer zu finden).
Die Esche sieht so aus: https://hydra-media.cursecdn.com/dayz.gamepedia.com/6/64/AshwoodTree_4a.jpg


----------



## Freiheraus (17. Juni 2016)

Gestern habe ich mal 2 Stunden 0.60 gezockt, als ich am NWAF ankam hat es angefangen wie aus Kübeln zu schütten. Starker Regen sieht dermaßen geil aus und das ruhige Rauschen + Geplätscher dazu, die bedrohliche Gegend (Airfield)... hatte selten so ne geile Atmosphäre in der DayZ SA gehabt. 

Was mir als Bug auffiel, manchmal wird der Status (hungrig, durstig etc.) nicht angezeigt, dann ist ein Relogg nötig.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (17. Juni 2016)

lol2k schrieb:


> Laut Steam-Statistik sind die Spielerzahlen seit dem Stable-Patch von 5.000 auf 25.000 angeschwollen. Dass sich in der Küstenregion, in der 3/4 aller Spieler spawnen, Nahrung nicht so leicht finden lässt wie in vorherigen Patches, verwundert mich daher nicht sonderlich.
> 
> Apfelbäume befinden sich mittlerweile in jedem kleineren Dorf. Sie stillen Durst und Hunger recht passabel. 8-10 Stück und man hat eine solide Basis für weitere Wandertouren.
> 
> Ich würde übrigens schwer vom häufigen Serverwechsel abraten. Habe gestern in der neugestalteten Tisy Militärbasis hoch oben im Norden den Server gewechselt und bin dabei auf einen sehr unangenehmen Bug gestoßen - bin quasi "nackt" gespawned. Nur die Hauptwaffe in meiner Hand blieb mir erhalten.



Wir waren auf Servern mit maximal 25 Spielern, und dazu noch auf sehr viel Verschiedenen weil irgendwie fast jeder Server jede halbe Stunde "neugestartet" ist.  Ich frage mich ob die Server nicht einfach Crashen weil neuen Loot haben wir vergebens gesucht. Jedoch hast du recht, es gibt jetzt extrem viele Server die gefüllt sind. Den Bug wie du ihn beschreibst hatten wir zum glück noch nicht.



DARPA schrieb:


> War gestern abend ne knappe Stunde unterwegs und bin im Norden fündig geworden. Es lohnt sich auch, alle Klamotten anzusehen, die so rumliegen. Oft sind schon Sachen drin, z.B. Essen.




Das haben wir natürlich Fleißig gemacht, ich finde es auch viel cooler in Klamotten Items zu finden. Jedoch waren diese auch fast immer leer, und bei einem Status von Extremly Hungry hilft auch eine Dose nicht mehr. Sogar 4 Hähnchen "Brüste" halfen auch nicht mehr. â€‹


Was ich noch sagen kann auf vielen Servern haben wir bis jetzt eigentlich fast immer einen VS3 (manchmal sogar zwei neben einander9  an Stary Sobor gefunden neben den Militärzelten.


----------



## cap82 (17. Juni 2016)

Also Hähnchenbrust gibt auch nur 130kal bei 118ml, hat mich auch überrascht. 
Viel effektiver ist kurz vor Starvation der Tac Bacon (1360kal/255ml) oder Rice (3740kal/1000ml), aber vorsicht, der zieht auch -1000 Wasser ab, also "hydrated" sein oder was dabei haben.

Die anderen Top Nahrungsmittel sind:

-Powdered Milk (992kal/200ml)
-Crunchin Crisps (930kal/250ml)
-Canned Tuna (475kal/240ml)

Selbst ein Apfel gibt noch 200kal/130ml! Schlusslicht ist die Tomate mit nur 18kal/111ml.

Beim Fleisch ist es einfach: Alle Steaksorten geben 544kal bei 454ml, ausser Rabbit Leg (517kal/454ml).

Fisch ist auch ne Kalorienbombe: Mackerel Fillet und Fish Fillet jeweils 800kal/400ml.


----------



## Freiheraus (17. Juni 2016)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Sogar 4 Hähnchen "Brüste" halfen auch nicht mehr. â€‹



Dann darfst halt nicht nur mit 4 Kumpels losziehen, ihr braucht auch auch ne richtige Frau in der Runde!  

Bitte nicht zu ernst nehmen^^


----------



## MezZo_Mix (17. Juni 2016)

cap82 schrieb:


> Also Hähnchenbrust gibt auch nur 130kal bei 118ml, hat mich auch überrascht.
> Viel effektiver ist kurz vor Starvation der Tac Bacon (1360kal/255ml) oder Rice (3740kal/1000ml), aber vorsicht, der zieht auch -1000 Wasser ab, also "hydrated" sein oder was dabei haben.
> 
> Die anderen Top Nahrungsmittel sind:
> ...



Ich hab die Apfelbäume für mich entdeckt, dauert nur manchmal bis man an einem Apfelbaum Äpfel findet.  




Freiheraus schrieb:


> Dann darfst halt nicht nur mit 4 Kumpels losziehen, ihr braucht auch auch ne richtige Frau in der Runde!
> 
> Bitte nicht zu ernst nehmen^^



Wir waren ja insgesamt auch nur 3.


----------



## lol2k (19. Juni 2016)

Sehenswert!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XPqL85Q26Wo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## shadie (21. Juni 2016)

Also entweder ich war am WE einfach extrem Lucky, oder der Loot ist einfach nur zu haufe vorhanden.

Bin jedes Mal in der nördlichen Stadt gesapwnt,  und direkt in Richtung NWA gelaufen.

Auf dem Offi Server habe ich folgendes gefunden:

M4 voll equiped mit schalli 60er mag dem besten Scope / und dann noch ne Winchester mit Long range scope / dann kam ein Kumpel dazu und ich habe noch eine M4 gefunden, dieses mal nicht so gut ausgerüstet, dafür musste ich die Winni dann weg legen.

Das heißt wir rennen aktuell auf nem Public Server mit 2 M4 rum.

Auf nem Privat wars noch krasser.

M4 full equiped / Stayer Aug und dann noch ne VSS gefunden, WTF?!
Auf dem privatserver renne ich jetzt mit der Stayer und ner M4 rum.

Also bisher keinerlei Lootprobleme.

Mein Hauptziel ist immer das große Airfield, von dort dann in das südliche Militärcamp und dann in den westen in diese große Zeltstadt.

Zack Full equip.

Mit dem Char auf dem Public hatte ich dann Probleme mit Overheating, das hat sich dann nach 2 runden in den Teich gehen + tabletten und danach im Shirt rum laufen erledigt.

Und mal zur M4....vollkommen op, super genau, wenig Rückstoß und mit Schalli so gut wie nicht zu orten.

Bin auf dem großen Airfield auf einen Spieler mit ner AK mit Trommelmag gestoßen, erst mal weg gerannt weil ich den nicht down sprayn wollte weil ich da verliere,
In den Wald gegangen, der wollte mich unbedingt haben und kam an mir vorbei gerannt, 4 Schüsse udn der Spieler war tot.

Also schon ziemlich krass das Teil, erst recht mit 60er Magazin....


----------



## lol2k (21. Juni 2016)

Habe mit zwei weiteren Kollegen das gesamte WE in Chernarus verbracht. Wir sind bereits im Besitz eines Lagers; bestehend aus kleinen blauen Zelten, Militär- und Autozelt (mitsamt V3S) sowie einigen Tonnen. Kann nach all den Spielstunden bestätigen, dass sich sehr viel Gear finden lässt wenn man genug Zeit an den richtigen Orten investiert. Insbesondere jetzt, da mit 0.60 eine weitere Militärbasis (Tisy) im Norden hinzugekommen ist und nördlich von Green Mountain sehr häufig HeliCrashSides zu finden sind. 
Ein Spawn im Norden kommt sehr selten vor; du scheinst wirklich viel Glück gehabt zu haben.


----------



## shadie (22. Juni 2016)

Gestern einem Speedhacker begegnet....


....NWA mit einem Kumpel, wir hatten beide eine M4.
Im wald Südlich des Sniper spots auf die Zeltstadt habe ich dann DIREKT vor uns einen Spieler gesehen der offenbar wenige Sekunden vorher einen Spieler im Zeltlager umgelegt hatte.

Dieser Spieler hatte das normale Grüne T-Shirt + Jeans vom Spawn an / hatte aber eine SVD dabei ?!

Ich habe sofort das Feuer eröffnet, getroffen (habe die Spirtzer gesehen), er war dann direkt hinter einem Baum, er konnte nur dahinter liegen, ich laufe mit gezogener Waffe um den Baum und da liegt auf einmal nix mehr, und schon bekomme ich es knall hart in den Rücken und wir beide sind tot.

WTF?

Ich hau den Spruch hacker immer sehr ungern raus weil es auch einfach Leute gibt, die besser in Arma sind als ich.
Aber wenn mir einer mit Bambi equip am NWA mit ner SVD ohne Rucksack entgegenkommt, scheinbar nicht stirbt und wir beide drauf gehen, dann klingt das für mich schon sehr sehr komisch.

Naja....dann eben von vorne


----------



## D4rkResistance (22. Juni 2016)

lol2k schrieb:


> Ein Spawn im Norden kommt sehr selten vor; du scheinst wirklich viel Glück gehabt zu haben.


Bin letztens auch oben in der Nähe von Cernaya Polana gespawned. Aber direkt von der Klippe gesprungen...da oben gibt's ja nix anständiges an Loot. Kaum Militärbasen, etc. 
Laufe inzwischen eigentlich immer meinen Standardkurs. Südlichen Spawn erwischen, bissl Essen und Kleidung finden, dann über die Pavlovo Military Base, durch die Zelenogorsk-Milbase, über Myshkino zur Vybor-Milbase = Full equiped! 

Spiele in letzter Zeit sehr viel DayZ. Die Atmosphäre in den Spiel ist der Oberburner! Was die da in den letzten Monaten rausgeholt haben...wow! Habe nur immer noch Probleme mit der Steuerung im Spiel. Dieses ekelhafte Leertaste-drücken zum Zielen und sich anschließend kaum noch bewegen können nervt mich gewaltig. Frag mich, wieso man nicht einfach die Arma 3 Steuerung nutzt. Das würde das Spiel perfekt machen. Aber irgendwas negatives hat JEDES Spiel. Rainbow Six Siege ist auch mit Abstand eines der geilsten Games, der letzten Jahre....aber der Netcode / die Hit-Detection ist das absolute Grauen. Kommt soo oft vor, das man noch gekillt wird, obwohl man längst in Deckung ist und der Gegner nen viel schlechteren Ping hatte. Das PERFEKTE Spiel gibt es glaube ich nicht...Arma 3 ist aber sehr dicht dran!


----------



## lol2k (22. Juni 2016)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Bin letztens auch oben in der Nähe von Cernaya Polana gespawned. Aber direkt von der Klippe gesprungen...da oben gibt's ja nix anständiges an Loot. Kaum Militärbasen, etc.



Interessant, wie unterschiedlich die Auffassungen doch sein können. Cernaya Polana gehört u.a. zu meinen Lieblingsspawns; 30 Minuten konstant Richtung Westen wandern und man kommt oberhalb des NWA an. Zumal sich nördlich von Severograd eine Militärbasis im Wald versteckt und die neue Militärbasis namens Tisy (oberhalb von Novaya Petrovka) nicht gerade uninteressant ist. 
Svergino, Severograd und Novaya Petrovka bieten meiner Meinung nach deutlich mehr Ruhe zum looten als Elektro, Cherno und das Balota Airfield. Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach nur aus Mod-Zeiten gebrandmarkt - da gab es die nördlichen Städte ja nicht. Viel zu oft hat man sein Leben bereits an der Küste verloren... 
Chernarus + hat sich im Vergleich zur ursprünglichen Map 2012 massiv weiterentwickelt. Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch eine winterliche Landschaft wie Namalsk...



D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Habe nur immer noch Probleme mit der Steuerung im Spiel. Dieses  ekelhafte Leertaste-drücken zum Zielen und sich anschließend kaum noch  bewegen können nervt mich gewaltig. Frag mich, wieso man nicht einfach  die Arma 3 Steuerung nutzt.



Die Entwickler wollen DayZ nicht zu einem reinen Action-Titel "verkommen" lassen. Wenn sich schon mal zwei Spieler auf der 225km² großen Map treffen, macht es einen gewaltigen Unterschied, ob Spieler A automatisch die Waffe auf Spieler B richtet - und umgekehrt- , weil beide einander nur anschauen. Besteht hingegen die Möglichkeit die Waffe zu senken, um dem anderen Spieler eindeutig zu signalisieren, dass man nicht an seinem Ableben interessiert ist, ist das für ein Survival Game schon praktisch.


----------



## D4rkResistance (22. Juni 2016)

lol2k schrieb:


> Die Entwickler wollen DayZ nicht zu einem reinen Action-Titel "verkommen" lassen. Wenn sich schon mal zwei Spieler auf der 225km² großen Map treffen, macht es einen gewaltigen Unterschied, ob Spieler A automatisch die Waffe auf Spieler B richtet - und umgekehrt- , weil beide einander nur anschauen. Besteht hingegen die Möglichkeit die Waffe zu senken, um dem anderen Spieler eindeutig zu signalisieren, dass man nicht an seinem Ableben interessiert ist, ist das für ein Survival Game schon praktisch.


Die Möglichkeit besteht auch in Arma 3 (doppelt STRG drücken). Aber unabhängig davon wäre es schön, wenn DayZ so laufen würde. Seit Anbeginn holzen sich equipte Spieler doch in DayZ & sonstigen Survivalgames direkt um, weil sie alle ihr schönes Loot nicht gefährden wollen. Und da jeder Spieler so denkt, wäre man dumm, einen auf "Friendly" zu machen, weil man sonst ungefragt das Zeitliche segnet. Hab schon häufiger gesagt...sinnvoll wäre ein Whitelisted-DayZ-RP-only-Server. Jeder der dann RDM betreibt wird direkt gebannt.  So dass man auch mal auf freundliche DayZ Spieler trifft.


----------



## lol2k (22. Juni 2016)

Auf einem RP-only Server würde mir die Spannung fehlen.


----------



## shadie (23. Juni 2016)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Die Möglichkeit besteht auch in Arma 3 (doppelt STRG drücken). Aber unabhängig davon wäre es schön, wenn DayZ so laufen würde. Seit Anbeginn holzen sich equipte Spieler doch in DayZ & sonstigen Survivalgames direkt um, weil sie alle ihr schönes Loot nicht gefährden wollen. Und da jeder Spieler so denkt, wäre man dumm, einen auf "Friendly" zu machen, weil man sonst ungefragt das Zeitliche segnet. Hab schon häufiger gesagt...sinnvoll wäre ein Whitelisted-DayZ-RP-only-Server. Jeder der dann RDM betreibt wird direkt gebannt.  So dass man auch mal auf freundliche DayZ Spieler trifft.



Es gibt doch solche server zu hauf.

Ich habe mich da auch mal eingetragen bei einem recht bekannten.
Will den Leuten da nicht zu nahe treten aber alleine die Anmeldung war ein Graus, Survivor Geschichte ausdenken, ALLE Regeln durchlesen merken und dazu fragen beantworten.
Dann ins TS weil Sie keine Spieler unter 18 haben wollten (finde ich nicht verkehrt).

Und dann kommt man nach Novy und bekommt den Schaden seines Lebens.

Die Leute waren .... sehr sehr strange...und jede "kleinigkeit" wird dann im Forum zerissen, dass man das SO nicht machen kann.

Neneneee, da spiele ich lieber auf den normalen gefährlichen Dayz servern


----------



## Dirty_Sanchez (23. Juni 2016)

Also ich finde Leute die KoS betreiben gut, denn das ist es doch gerade, was DayZ ausmacht - der Tod kann hinter jeder Ecke lauern. Die Zombies sind keine wirkliche Gefahrt, Essen findet man auch genug um locker über die Runden zu kommen, alsobleibt für mich als "Endgame" eigentlich nur PvP. Wenn ich durch die Städte laufe und nur freundliche Spieler treffen würden, wäre der ganze Nervenkitzel weg, und das ist das Einzige, was DayZ (derzeit) zu bieten hat (mMn). Ich wüsste nicht, dass ich je ein Spiel gespielt habe, wo einem so der Puls in die Höhe schießt, nur weil man im Augenwinkel eine Bewegung gesehen hat, oder Schritte in der Nähe hört. Das aber auch nur, weil man eben davon ausgehen muss, dass 80 - 90% der Leute die eine Waffe haben, anfangen auf die zu schießen sobald sie dich sehen.


----------



## DARPA (23. Juni 2016)

Meiner Meinung nach ist das besondere an DayZ eben nicht zu wissen, wie die nächste Person reagiert, die man trifft. Situationen können so unterschiedlich ausgehen, auch davon abhängig wo man grade ist, ob allein oder in ner Gruppe unterwegs. Was ich schon alles erlebt hab, da ist blindes KOS pure Langeweile. 
Für mich ist DayZ immer noch ein grosses Sozialexperiment  Aber grad das macht es so spannend und abwechslungsreich.


----------



## Dirty_Sanchez (23. Juni 2016)

Diese aufeinandertreffen enden aber zumeist auch mit dem Ableben von einem oder mehrerer Protagonisten. Ich hab auch schon so einiges erlebt, gerade am Anfang als ich neu im Spiel war, habe ich noch an das Gute im Menschen geglaubt, dass hat sich mittlerweile aber geändert, nachdem ich auf zig erdenkliche Weisen ins Gras gebissen habe und/oder gequält wurde . Deshalb gehe ich diese Risiko nicht mehr bzw. nur sehr selten ein. Erst recht nicht, wenn ich einigermaßen gutes Equip habe.

Edit: Aber das ist ja gerade das tolle an DayZ, jeder definiert anders, was einem an den Spiel gefällt und passt seine Spielweise entsprechend an, den Regeln gib es ja keine.


----------



## homer3345 (26. Juni 2016)

Hey Leute ich habe seit Release der 0.6 Version mal wieder richtig DayZ gespielt, es macht jetzt richtig spaß. Allerdings fehlt mir noch ein wenig wirkliches Überleben in der Wildnis samt Crafting. Ich würde sehr gerne ohne echtes looten auskommen und mir Lederkleidung machen. Nun aber das Problem. Hünchen findet man ja noch echt häufig, aber richtige Tiere habe ich nun in den letzten 20 Stunden Spielzeit nicht gefunden. Ich weiß sie spawnen in Rudeln und ich habe mir auch eine Karten mit den Spawn angeguckt. Gefunden habe ich nichts.. Irgendwelche Tipps?


----------



## shadie (27. Juni 2016)

homer3345 schrieb:


> Hey Leute ich habe seit Release der 0.6 Version mal wieder richtig DayZ gespielt, es macht jetzt richtig spaß. Allerdings fehlt mir noch ein wenig wirkliches Überleben in der Wildnis samt Crafting. Ich würde sehr gerne ohne echtes looten auskommen und mir Lederkleidung machen. Nun aber das Problem. Hünchen findet man ja noch echt häufig, aber richtige Tiere habe ich nun in den letzten 20 Stunden Spielzeit nicht gefunden. Ich weiß sie spawnen in Rudeln und ich habe mir auch eine Karten mit den Spawn angeguckt. Gefunden habe ich nichts.. Irgendwelche Tipps?



Da muss man echt Glück haben das stimmt wohl.
Am Anfang bleibt einem da meistens nix anderes übrig als Äpfel zu pflücken oder wenigstens ein par Dosen zu suchen.

Zum Thema Rindviecher 
Die haben mir am WE richtig Angst eingejagt, war mit einem Kollegen auf dem NWA / 60 Spieler Server / randvoll.

Joa, dann sehe ich was im Augenwinkel rasant auf uns zurennen 
Waren das 2 Kühle (die irgendwie ungewöhnlich groß aussahen.
Die sind direkt auf dem Airfield an uns vorbei gerannt 


Und noch mal zum Thema Loot.
Bin jetzt nach meinen 2 Nordenspawns an der Küste gespawnt.
30-45 Minuten gespielt / fand ich mich am Militärcamp unterhalb des Airfields mit einer Winchester samt longrange scope und 40 Schuss wieder.

Meiner Meinung nach gibt es aktuell viel zu viel Loot / Militärloot erst recht, sehe sehr viele Leuchte mit Stayer AUG und M4 rumrennen, wohingegen die AK kaum noch vertreten ist.


----------



## lol2k (27. Juni 2016)

homer3345 schrieb:


> Irgendwelche Tipps?



Wild Animals Spawn Points Map - Dayz Standalone - Dayz TV
Wildlife - DayZ Wiki
Hunting - DayZ Wiki




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e1qm72Toa-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## homer3345 (27. Juni 2016)

Ja, Militärloot gibt es wirklich zu viel.. Jeder Idiot renn mit einer Waffe rum.. Letztens war ich auf der suche nach einem "Rope" und "Burlap sack". Ich habe fast eine Stunde gebraucht und in der gleichen Zeit Waffen für eine halbe Armee gefunden...

Die Guides kenne ich leider alle schon. Die Frage ist ja ob das noch aktuell ist? von 0.45 bis 0.6 ist ja viel passiert. Und auf der Karte mit den Spawns habe ich alle mit einer hohen Dichte an roten Punkten abgesucht. Gefunden habe ich nichts. 

Hat hier jemand in 0.6 schon öfters Tiere angetroffen?
Ich erinnere mich an die früheren Versionen, da gab es unendlich viele Tiere und man konnte sie wie im Video einfach mit Axt töten. Mittlerweile sind sie nur noch in Rudeln unterwegs und ziemlich schnell.


----------



## lol2k (2. Juli 2016)

DayZ-Präsentation auf der RTX 2016:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nOm9SEVWGes

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

DayZ .61 Milestone Goals:  * Server Login Queue  * Arma 3 Eden Audio Tech Merge  * Weapon Sounds Update  * Dynamic Spawning of Infected



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

* No more login impact on server performance  * UI element informing of position in queue  * Queue size/capacity a server level configuration option 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

* Merged to DayZ thanks to helpful collaboration w/ Arma devs  * Significantly more robust control over how audio is configured  * Attenuation curves, filters, and so much more  * Massive upgrade from legacy RV audio capabilities  * Initial implementation will focus on existing firearms



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

* DayZ Mod spawned infected and loot via triggers  * This allowed the mod to "feel" like there were far more infected  * DayZ SA moved away from triggers -- and handles this globally  * Areas are configured with the zone tool for min/max per player  * "Restock" or respawn values allow players to clear areas out



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

* This will be the first implementation of predator AI  * Wolves operate in a pack  * Saturation/population will need to scale as we move forward  * As with infected AI -- we need to slowly increase  * Server performance is a constant priority focus for us

Quelle


----------



## Sirthegoat (10. Juli 2016)

Habe ja gehofft das mein Problem mit dem Release von 0.60 gelöst ist es besteht aber weiter vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen.
Auf mich wirkt es als würden die Lods nicht vernünftig laden sieht man gut an den Bäumen aber auch Zäune usw. sind betroffen.
Auch Texturen laden  teilweise nicht bzw. sehr spät umso länger ich spiele umso schlimmer wird es.

Kurz zu dem was ich bisher gemacht habe :

- Im Treiber alles deaktiviert was zu Fehlern führen konnte
- Alle Startparameter gelöscht
- Spiel neuinstalliert 
- Config gelöscht und neuinstalliert




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## homer3345 (11. Juli 2016)

Ich kenne dein Problem. Bei mir war es anfangs auch so. Dann habe ich in den Startoptionen "-maxMem=16384- maxVram=4096 -cpuCount=4 -exThreads=8" voreingestellt. Das musst du natürlich auf deinen PC anpassen. Aber ganz weg ist es noch nicht. Nach längerer Spielzeit passiert das gleiche wieder... Aber erst nach einigen Stunden.


----------



## lol2k (16. Juli 2016)

Eigener DayZ-Server ist ab sofort online! 

Name: "Dont get attached to you gear"
Server IP: 146.0.237.194:2302

Viel Erfolg beim Überleben!


----------



## bath92 (17. Juli 2016)

lol2k schrieb:


> Eigener DayZ-Server ist ab sofort online!
> 
> Name: "Dont get attached to you gear"
> Server IP: 146.0.237.194:2302
> ...




First Person Server?


----------



## Zybba (17. Juli 2016)

lol2k schrieb:


> Eigener DayZ-Server ist ab sofort online!


Nächste Frage:
Private oder Public?


----------



## lol2k (17. Juli 2016)

Momentan noch 1st & 3rd Person Server und public. Änderungen sind aber jederzeit möglich. Private Server kostet ggü. public rund 1/3 mehr.


----------



## Sirthegoat (17. Juli 2016)

Schade spiele nur 1st Person finde das "um die Ecke schauen" mit der 3st Person einfach nicht passend und spielerisch nicht sinnvoll.


----------



## shadie (18. Juli 2016)

lol2k schrieb:


> Eigener DayZ-Server ist ab sofort online!
> 
> Name: "Dont get attached to you gear"
> Server IP: 146.0.237.194:2302
> ...




Cool da werde ich mich auch mal blicken lassen 
First Person wäre in der tat noch etwas cooler.

Erst am Wochenende wieder gezockt.
Ich war in diesem westlichen Militärcamp, da kann man sich eigentlich wenn man aufpasst dauerhaft aufhalten.
Es spawnen ständig neue Gegenstände.

habe mir ein Zelt im Wald in der Nähe aufgebaut / in der Zeit hat aber scheinbar jemand anderes gelootet / 
und rein zufällig eine Mine gefunden 

Tjaa, ich komme von meinem Berg runter / das Sortieren im Zelt hat etwas gedauert.
Gehe die ersten Zeltreihen durch und es macht nur BUUUUMMMMMM 
Schön in eine Mine getreten..... 

Bin dann im Norden gespawnt / habe das NWA mitgenommen und werde in der letzten Barracke beschossen.
hatte nur ne Scorpion dabei und habe den typ wie auch immer überlistet und niedergestreckt.
Habe dan naber nix mehr im Magazin gehabt um Ihn zu finishen / dachte mir nix dabei und habe mich verbunden.

Tja als ich damit dann fertig war steht der Typ schon auf, ich war noch dabei munni ins magazin zu laden / war aber bis dahin schon tot 


Was lernt man dabei?

- Schaut in Zelteingänge / da liegen hin und wieder mal Fallen
- Bevor Ihr euch verbindet / finished euren Gegner mit nem Kopfschuss

Danach war ich dann erst mal raus für´s Wochenende


----------



## shadie (19. Juli 2016)

War von euch eben jemand auf dem server und hat versucht mich mit einer Shotgun aufm Airfield zu töten?

Falls ja....man hätte reden können...viel Spaß beim Küste wieder hoch laufen, sorry aber ich habe nicht angefangen!!!


----------



## MezZo_Mix (19. Juli 2016)

shadie schrieb:


> War von euch eben jemand auf dem server und hat versucht mich mit einer Shotgun aufm Airfield zu töten?
> 
> Falls ja....man hätte reden können...viel Spaß beim Küste wieder hoch laufen, sorry aber ich habe nicht angefangen!!!



Du erwartest doch nicht das man gleich Friendly ist nur weil jemand einen Server bereit stellt :p 

Und das mit dem Zelt und einer Mine hatte ich auch schon, ich lief einfach rein und Boom flog ich erstmal.


----------



## shadie (19. Juli 2016)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Du erwartest doch nicht das man gleich Friendly ist nur weil jemand einen Server bereit stellt :p
> 
> Und das mit dem Zelt und einer Mine hatte ich auch schon, ich lief einfach rein und Boom flog ich erstmal.



Erwarten tue ich auf dem Airfield rein gar nichts auf keinem Server.

Aber wenn ich nur ne Schrotflinte dabei habe und mein gegenüber ne M4 würde ich an seiner Stelle eher die Beine in die Hand nehmen und rennen und nicht versuchen den Typ mit der M4 zu töten 

Naja egal war lustig, mal gespannt ob sich da noch wer zu Wort meldet


----------



## lol2k (20. Juli 2016)

Nope, war in der Zeit mit dem Zeltmanagement beschäftigt. Ich lieber dieses Tetris-Minigame.


----------



## shadie (20. Juli 2016)

Seid vorsichtig in der zeltstadt vom nwa ,  mehr sage ich nicht 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (24. Juli 2016)

Hallo,

wollte seid langen mal wieder ne Runde DayZ spielen, aber leider habe ich irgendwelche Grafikprobleme. 
Es sieht irgendwie aus, als wäre überall Nebel und die Bäume stellt es nicht richtig dar.
Hab die Treiber aktualisiert, den DayZ Ordner in Dokumente gelöscht und das Spiel nochmal neu installieren lassen. 
Aber es sieht immer noch so aus. 

Habt Ihr Lösungen, bzw hattet Ihr das selbe Problem schon mal?

Mfg


----------



## kero81 (24. Juli 2016)

Das liegt an der neuen Engine!  Der Nebel is normal, das die Bäume sowas schwarzes haben liegt en einer Einstellung. Bin aber gerade zu Faul um zu gucken welche. Probiere einfach mal an den Einstellungen rum.


----------



## cap82 (24. Juli 2016)

Jepp, mit der 0.60 hat der Nebel in der gesamten Küstenregion Einzug gehalten. Das lässt nach, sobald du dich Richtung Landesinnere begibst.
Ich finde den Nebel übrigen Klasse, gerade in der Morgen- oder Abenddämmerung treten da  teilweise atembereaubende Lichtstimmungen mit bedrückender Atmosphäre auf.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (24. Juli 2016)

OK, danke. 
Werde ich mal testen die Tage


----------



## drunkn_master (29. Juli 2016)

Das ist jagöttlich wie flüssig die 0.60 läuft 
Ist das eigentlich so gewollt, dass die Spielerliste nicht mehr angezeigt wird?
Ich bin gestern auf einen fast vollen Server gejoint und wusste nach gut 4 Stunden nicht mehr ob überhaupt noch jemand an zu treffen ist 


EDIT: So macht das keinen Spaß -.- Ich wurde aufm Airfield von einem Hacker zerrissen. Natürlich noch schön getrollt übern Voicechat.


----------



## lol2k (15. August 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IXr3U098Bss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DARPA (20. August 2016)

Surprise, Surprise 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (5. September 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=/watch?v=T_4rzx3Hkgs
*Click click* vs. "Ratatat"


----------



## Freiheraus (18. September 2016)

Das 0.61 Update (Experimental) zieht sich aber auch schon wieder ewig hin. Naja letztes Mal großes Grafikupdate, dieses Mal großes Soundupdate. Ich hoffe ab 0.62 geht es etwas zügiger voran.


----------



## Freiheraus (22. September 2016)

Kleiner Vorgeschmack (Sound, Wölfe) auf die Experimental 0.61 von Brian Hicks:
21Sept16 Forum Preview - YouTube

Stable Branch - 0.60 Discussion - Page 37 - Stable Patch Discussion - DayZ Forums


----------



## Freiheraus (1. November 2016)

Wer 0.61 Experimental ausprobieren will, hat jetzt die Möglichkeit dazu, allerdings zeitlich begrenzt!



> Hey Survivors,
> 
> We will be releasing 0.61 experimental for server crash testing today. Servers will be up for limited time, and as always, if you experience bugs or crashes, use our feedback tracker. The more feedback, the faster we can fix issues, and the closer we get to our goals. Thank you!



Exp Update 0.61.###### - Page 21 - Experimental Patch Discussion - DayZ Forums

Edit: Die Server crashen leider oft, Spaß macht das Ganze nicht unbedingt^^


----------



## lol2k (7. November 2016)

Die Anzahl der Experimental-Server ist vor wenigen Stunden auf 30 angehoben worden (Quelle).
Außerdem wurden zwei interessante Q&As zur verwendeten Engine (Enfusion) online gestellt:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j6lZ41Q89hY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6W7GF2XL9uU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Freiheraus (8. November 2016)

DayZ: Enfusion Lead Filip DoksanskÃ½ Q&A - Part II - YouTube

Beim Q&A Part II-Video habe Schwierigkeiten mit dem (akustischen) Verstehen des Gesagten von 1:22 bis 1:24. Kann mir vielleicht jemand behilflich sein, sofern er/sie selbst versteht was gesagt wird? 

"No, PhysX [Anmerk.: Nvidias propritäre Physik-Engine] is not used in the... the Enfusion [Anmerk.: DayZ-Engine], because we want to stay away from the..."

Ab hier habe ich dann Verständnisprobleme: *"debate? ... ???... "* 


"...as much as possible. We don't have very good experience with that".


----------



## Zybba (8. November 2016)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> Beim Q&A Part II-Video habe Schwierigkeiten mit dem (akustischen) Verstehen des Gesagten von 1:22 bis 1:24. Kann mir vielleicht jemand behilflich sein, sofern er/sie selbst versteht was gesagt wird?


Er sagt "third party libraries".


----------



## Freiheraus (8. November 2016)

Danke!


----------



## cap82 (11. November 2016)

Hat jemand die Experimenal mal angespielt? Ich hab jetzt ein paar Stunden getestet, weitgehend positiv. 
 Kleiner Tipp: In den Städten und Dörfern beim Looten etwas vorsichtiger sein..
Soundbugs sind weniger geworden, aber das neue Soundmodell ist erste Sahne. Zwei Dörfer von Zelenogorsk entfernt einen Schuss gehört, das geht durch Mark und Bein..
Nur mit der Performance stimmt was nicht so ganz, bei 60FPS gibt es trotzdem ein Ruckeln als würde das Spiel nur mit 30FPS laufen, haben aber wohl mehrere Spieler bereits festgestellt.
Und manchmal fehlt die Kopftextur komplett, bleibt also schwarz.
Ansonsten echt fordernd mal wieder durch Chernarus zu ziehen.


----------



## lol2k (12. Dezember 2016)

cap82 schrieb:


> Hat jemand die Experimenal mal angespielt?



Bislang noch nicht, aber die Änderungen erscheinen vielversprechend.
Laut User-Posts auf Reddit wurden sämtliche Spawnpoints westlich von Elektro aufghoben (siehe Piktogramm) und die großen Militärgebiete (Myshkino Tents & North West Airfield) quasi "entzerrt" -  weniger Militärzelte geballt an einem Ort, stattdessen einige wenige an mehreren Orten der Map (siehe Karte).
Die inoffiziellen Patchnotes lassen erahnen, dass der kommende Patch ein Schwergewicht sein wird (allerdings nicht im Sinne von Inhalt/Umfang, sondern im Bezug auf das Balancing und die stärkere Gewichtung auf den Survival-Aspekt).


----------



## lol2k (19. Dezember 2016)

Nachtrag/Doppelpost, aber das ist es mir wert - heute wird Patch 0.61 auf die stable Server aufgespielt



> Hey guys,
> 
> Its looking like Friday's Exp update will be pushed over to Stable  branch today (estimated 12h update duration / stable server downtime).  Now, while we're all aware that there are still some remaining critical  issues to be addressed for 0.61, such as supersonic cracks not  functioning, status modifiers getting stuck, and gunshot audio being out  of sync for some players. The holiday season means that if we don't  want to leave you all with 0.60 on Stable branch for the rest of the  year, we need to begin the process of moving 0.61 over to Stable branch  as soon as possible.
> 
> That said, we're going to begin updating the stable branch servers  today, while continuing to iterate/update the 0.61 experimental branch  with the time we have left before the holidays. Fixes for supersonic  cracks, adjustments to network sync for vehicles, and other bug fixes  are still to come - so bear with us while we go through the long process  of updating the Steam stable branch servers!


Quelle

Changelog 0.61


----------



## cap82 (20. Dezember 2016)

Nachdem die 0.61 jetzt Stable ist, hat auch die Experimental das nächste Update erhalten:

_"First of our post stable update exp builds:

	- Attempted fix for ammo splitting issue
	- Adjustment to issue causing status modifiers to become stuck
	- Lightsources adjustment
	- Bullet "Whiz/Flyby" volume changes

	We'll have some of the servers with persistence off for some back end  testing we're doing, and we'll be messing with AI population for the  purposes of profiling. Other than that, not too much different with this  build.

	As always, when a build is on Exp/Unstable it is there for testing - so  the aim is to find out if these changes were effective. Please file  tickets on any issues you find at feedback.dayz.com.
*Expect character wipes for every exp update moving forward folks!*

	We're still working on improving server performance, which* when poor* can cause the following issues:

	- Infected reaction speed may be reduced
	- Character modifiers/status can become stuck or not update properly
	- Infected can push characters through/into model geometry causing movement issues (unable to move in a given direction)
	- Collision/Navigation in some complex structures can push your character around
	- Issues with door states can occur
	- Damage being delayed

	It looks like we may be testing 75 player servers on some instances -  this does not mean anything - don't get too hyped, it just means the  team wants to see data on this."
_

Quelle: Exp Update 0.61.136821 - Experimental Patch Discussion - DayZ Forums


----------



## Zybba (21. Dezember 2016)

Spielt ihr 0.61 schon und wenn ja, wie gefällt es euch?

Ich kann mich einfach nicht mehr wirklich zu DayZ aufraffen. Neugierig, wie es sich entwickelt, bin ich aber immer noch.


----------



## Freiheraus (21. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe es mal kurz (heisst bei DayZ min. 2-3 Std^^) angespielt, der 64bit Modus sorgt bei mir für etwas höhere und vor allem konstantere FPS, fühlt sich einfach runder an. Finde dagegen die Loot-Verteilung momentan nicht so toll, aber das wird sich vermutlich im Laufe von Tagen/Wochen bessern, wenn BI Serverdaten auswertet. 

Ansonsten hatte ich ein ziemliches "Survival"-Erlebnis. Ich wurde in der Nähe von der Myshkino Militarybase von 8-10 Wölfen ohnmächtig attackiert, hatte schon mit dem Ende gerechnet, aber scheinbar lassen die Wölfe von einem ab so lange man am Boden liegt. Nach dem Aufwachen versuchte ich wild schießend zu flüchten, wurde aber wieder ohnmächtig gebissen. Nach ewiger Wartezeit tatsächlich nochmal aufgewacht! Low blood as hell (alles schwarz-weiß), blieb ich diesmal lieber am Boden liegen, schoss mit dem Revolver 2-3 Wölfe tot und der Rest des Rudels lief jaulend davon. 

Um kein Risiko einzugehen, bin ich am Westrand der Map nach Süden zur Küste gelaufen, in der Hoffung etwas Nahrung zu finden. An der Südküste ganz im Westen angekommen, habe ich das neue kleine Militärcamp mit 5 Zelten gelootet und ca. 25 Zivil-Autos, leider ist kaum Nahrung abgefallen. Dann setze Regen ein, ich hatte zum Glück 2 Heatpacks, die ein rapides Abkühlen etwas verzögerten. Ein Serverrestart hat das Abenteuer vorerst beendet. Hungrig aber hydriert muss ich bald das nächste Dorf aufsuchen, ich schätze ein Zombie-Hit und das wars dann endgültig mit diesem Char... hatte selten so ums Überleben in der SA gekämpft. Da kommen fast Mod-Erinnerungen hoch 

PS: Die Schusslaute sind im Vergleich zu allen anderen Soundeffekten/Geräuschen viel zu laut! Ist das bei euch auch so?

Edit: Es gibt ein neues Stable-Update von 227 MB, ich hoffe es gab keinen Char-Wipe.


----------



## cap82 (21. Dezember 2016)

Das "Wolfs-Erlebnis" habe ich auch schon hinter mir, nur hatte ich nur die Axt dabei! Habs trotzdem überlebt..
Ich habe die 0.61 eine ganze Zeit lang auf der Exp. gespielt. Wirklich klasse, bis auf die Server Crashes. Es kommt so langsam echtes Survival-Feeling auf, zumal die Zombies auch wieder massig in Dörfern vertreten sind. Da is nix mehr mit Speedlooten!
Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen, der ne Weile nicht gespielt hat, mal wieder rein zu schauen.

Das mit dem Sound ist übrigens gewollt, DayZ hat genau wie Arma3, ein großes Sound Upgrade erhalten! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=36_u6uVGhx0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YFwjQDC0ktI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QLGuCsPZCg8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## lol2k (21. Dezember 2016)

Der Patch ist ganz klar auf Survival ausgelegt; nichts für einen Bandit/PvPler wie mich. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tYSVtzOwjPQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nachtrag:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UyOw3BLF-jA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Interessante Recherche eines Users hinsichtlich der Central Loot Economy.


----------



## shadie (22. Dezember 2016)

Ich kann auch nur positives berichten.
Wir hatten bereits Kontakt mit einem Wolfsrudel und waren zum Glück bis an die Zähne bewaffnet / konnten alle Töten.
Aber der Sound von den Wölfen :-O das hört sich an als würden die direkt in deinem Zimmer stehen, sehr sehr realistisch.

Generell die Sounds sind meiner Meinung nach sehr gelungen.
Schüsse sind laut (so wie es sein soll) und man hört Sie endlich auch mal mehrere Kilometer entfernt.
Kühe und Rehe/Hirsche hört man nun auch endlich
Und die Fußstapfer von Zombies hört man nun auch endlich wie als wären Sie von einem echten Spieler.

Zum Regen.....der ist etwas zu krass geworden in Sachen Unterkühlung.
Hat man keine Regenjacke + Heatpacks dabei überlebt man vielleicht 10-15 Minuten.
Leute....das ist im RL auch nicht so....naja wird eventuell noch angepasst.

Lootverteilung ist gut, an der küste sollte man sich mit Äpfeln ernähren / Waffen findet man an der Küste auch (War schon oft der Fall dass ich an der Küste mit Shotgun samt Munni rumgelaufen bin).
Es gibt nun massenhaft Militärcamps auf dem Weg richtung Norden.

Airfield + das Camp im Westen am Kartenrand wurden massiv verkleinert.
Man findet nun auch IN Containern bei Militärcamps Waffen, reinschauen lohnt also!

Und die Tisi Militärbase im Norden ist ja wohl mal der Oberknaller.
Gleich am ersten tag auf lol2K´s Server einen ordentlichen Fight gegen eine SVD gehabt.
Wir hatten, Repeater / SKS / Mosin.
Die Mosin hatte "die Krankheit", und musste dauerhaft saufen, und die SKS + ich der Repeater, haben uns dann den Gegner mit der SVD geholt 
War wieder sehr sehr sehr adrenalinreich.
Jetzt haben wir ne SVD / M4 / AK101  hat aber echt ca. 4-5 Stunden gedauert.

Bin mit SKS / Repeater / Mosin noch nie so unbewaffnet auf das Airfield gelaufen :-O 


Also alles in allem, echt sehr gut die 0.61 stable


----------



## Zybba (22. Dezember 2016)

Danke für eure Rückmeldungen! 
Kling ja recht gut alles.


----------



## lol2k (23. Dezember 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oUtbgDbdtFY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dextrosin (24. Dezember 2016)

Hi, 
leider bekomme ich es nicht hin die Spielerliste zu öffnen (um zu sehen wie viel Spieler auf dem Server sind).
Habe versucht eine Taste zuzuweisen aber es funktioniert nicht.
Kann mir bitte jemand es erklären wie ich es hinbekomme.
Was bedeutet die Abkürzung pop in der Serverliste?
Ich kann meine Klamotten nicht auswringen und wenn ich die Klamotten Wechsel sind die neuen auch nass. 

Frohe Weihnachten an alle.

Gruß Dextrosin


----------



## shadie (3. Januar 2017)

Dextrosin schrieb:


> Hi,
> leider bekomme ich es nicht hin die Spielerliste zu öffnen (um zu sehen wie viel Spieler auf dem Server sind).
> Habe versucht eine Taste zuzuweisen aber es funktioniert nicht.
> Kann mir bitte jemand es erklären wie ich es hinbekomme.
> ...



Diese Funktion gibt es nicht mehr um es serverhoppern schwerer zu machen / Pop. bedeutet Popularität sprich wie voll der server ist (ca.) wieviele Spieler aber echt drauf sind kann man nicht mehr sehen


----------



## MfDoom (3. Januar 2017)

auswringen geht nur wenn man die Sachen auszieht und alles aus den Taschen herausnimmt.

Mich würde interessieren wie ihr die ersten 15 Minuten überlebt 
Wenn es regnet kann man DayZ eigentlich sofort zu machen da man auf jeden Fall erfrieren wird oder in einem Gebäude herumsteht und wartet? Was als Neuspawn auch zum Tod durch erfrieren führt.
Feuer machen mit einem Steinmesser bekomme ich jetzt ganz gut hin, sterbe aber irgendwie trotzdem ständig an Hunger oder Kälte.


----------



## Dextrosin (3. Januar 2017)

Danke für die Erklärung.
Ich bin schnell von Haus zu Haus gerannt und wurde jetzt 2 mal hintereinander nass (damp), geht ja sehr schnell und habe das Gefühl das man den Regen nur anzuschauen brauch um nass zu werden XD.
Aber ist auch wieder weggegangen durch Bewegung.
Das gute ist jetzt das man am Anfang alles nötige Craften kann (Rucksack, Steinmesser...) und die Zombis sich nicht mehr teleportieren oder durch Wände glitchen.
Jetzt hat man bessere Chancen auch mal zu treffen.
Durch den neuen patch dauert es auch nicht mehr so lange bis man auf einem neuen Server ist und hatte bis jetzt auch keine Abbrüche.
Jetzt macht DayZ durch den neuen Patch einen guten Eindruck (kann ja nur besser werden, außer einer verschlimmbesserung XD).


----------



## lol2k (6. Januar 2017)

Kleine Info am Rande für alle DayZ-Spieler aus dem PCGH Forum: Ich habe gestern den DayZ Server (vorerst) zum letzten Mal verlängert. Er läuft noch bis zum 16.04.17.

Bin gespannt, in welchen Intervallen die Devs zukünftig die Patches auf die Stable-Server aufspielen werden und welche Gameplay-Ausrichtung fokussiert wird. Für meine Mitspieler und mich war 2012/2013 das militärisch angehauchte Open World Setting mit Fahrzeugen und Helikoptern ein absolutes Novum und hat uns über ein Jahr fast tagtäglich an den Monitor gefesselt. Ich bin neugierig, ob BI diesen Spirit je wieder einfangen kann bzw. will. Bis dahin widme ich meine mittlerweile stark limitierte Zockerzeit primär Star Citizen und Escape from Tarkov und werde sicherlich hin und wieder einen Blick in dieses Forum werfen. 
Euch ein spannendes Jahr 2017 - stay alive!


----------



## DarkMo (6. Januar 2017)

shadie schrieb:


> Pop. bedeutet Popularität sprich wie voll der server ist (ca.)



Eher Population - also Bevölkerung ^^ Die "Übersetzung" stimmt also


----------



## shadie (11. Januar 2017)

DarkMo schrieb:


> Eher Population - also Bevölkerung ^^ Die "Übersetzung" stimmt also



Ohje war ich da besoffen :-O heilige ****

Übrigens, ja der Regen ist richtig übel, da stirbt man nahe zu 100% an der Küste, habe ich auch schon angemerkt dass das zu heftig ist.


----------



## MfDoom (11. Januar 2017)

Zusammengefasst ist der Patch wirklich gut gelungen und versöhnt mich wieder mit DayZ 
Mit ein wenig Übung ist das Überleben kein Problem und macht wirklich Spass obwohl ich kaum echte Spieler treffe


----------



## Zybba (11. Januar 2017)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Zusammengefasst ist der Patch wirklich gut gelungen und versöhnt mich wieder mit DayZ


Klingt super!


----------



## lol2k (12. Januar 2017)

Für den ein oder anderen vielleicht hilfreich/interessant: Eine Bebilderung aller Punkte/Orte, die Militärzelte aufweisen.


----------



## MfDoom (12. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SvxTZOfe3zM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



fast einer der besten Kämpfe ever ever


----------



## ich558 (14. Januar 2017)

Ich habe nach vielen Monaten nun wieder DAYZ begonnen. Aber mit dem neuen Update finde ich so gut wie gar nichts mehr. Essen, Waffen gibts für mich quasi nicht mehr. Es ist auch jede Hütte und Haus an dem ich vorbei laufe scheinbar schon gelootet. Wie oft spawnt das ganze Zeug nun nach?


----------



## Dextrosin (14. Januar 2017)

Ich bin im Moment in Polana und Gorka unterwegs und hatte nie Essens Probleme, die meisten Server sind fast leer.
Vielleicht mal andere Server nehmen z.B. "Dayz De-..." und untersuche die Klamotten die du findest.


----------



## MfDoom (14. Januar 2017)

immer nach Nordwesten gehen, Nordosten ist jetzt auch spawngebiet geworden, da gibts kaum was.
Bei Häusern findet man immer Apfelbäume, die sind am Anfang wichtig, man kann an jedem Baum öfter suchen.


----------



## ich558 (14. Januar 2017)

Die Dörfern sind nur nun alle voller Zombies, die nerven mich in dem Game echt unnötig stark.


----------



## Dextrosin (14. Januar 2017)

Dafür kann man jetzt besser die Zombies töten oder aus dem Wege gehen als vorher.
Das mit den Apfelbäumen habe ich es am Anfang auch gemacht.
Und nach Material suchen zum craften von einem Rucksack.


----------



## shadie (16. Januar 2017)

Erst sinds zu wenig Zombie´s und zu viel Loot...

...jetzt sinds zu viele Zombie´s zu wenig Loot....ich finde die Stückzahl der Zombies gut, da überlegt man sich vorher, ob man schießt oder nicht / oder ob man das Dorf lootet oder eben nicht.
So soll es sein 

Die Lootverteilung ist in meinen Augen aktuell gelungen.
An der Küste bekommt man mit Glück mal eine Shotgun oder Pistole / durchfüttern muss man sich zu Beginn mit Äpfeln und dann schön nach Norden laufen und auf dem Weg die ganzen kleinen neuen Militärcamps abklappern.

Dann hat man mit Glück wenn man am Airfield ist bereits eine schlechtere AK74.

An Militärcamps übrigens IMMER in die Container schauen, da liegt immer mal guter Stuff drinnen.

Ziel sollte übrigens für euch alle die Tisi Militäybase sein.
Da gibts dann den richtig guten Loot.


Was aktuell aus meiner Sicht jedoch noch extrem bescheiden ist, ist der Regen in Dayz.
Wenn es regnet und man frisch auf dem Server spawnt hat man keine Chance zu überleben.
Wechselt daher bei verregneten Servern am besten gleich auf einen sonnigen.
Die Auswirkungen vom Regen sind viel zu heftig.


----------



## cap82 (22. Januar 2017)

Nette Aubeute - einmal quer durch die Tisy-Militärbasis :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und Wölfe legen sich im Rudel auch mit den Zombies an..:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MfDoom (22. Januar 2017)

wie kann man die Statusleiste einblenden?


----------



## cap82 (22. Januar 2017)

Experimental


----------



## shadie (23. Januar 2017)

cap82 pass mit dieser AK auf, die macht leider enorm wenig Schaden braucht für Zombies alleine zwischen 2-3 Schüsse.....

Eine AKM / M4 / Steyer AUG / AK101 wären wesentlich besser vom Schaden + Munnikapazität her.

Muss man natürlich auch erst mal finden


----------



## doncamill (23. Januar 2017)

Kurze Frage, wie siehts denn mit Fahrzeugen aus?
Sind die rausgepatcht worden oder bin ich nur zu blöd eins zu finden?


----------



## cap82 (23. Januar 2017)

shadie schrieb:


> cap82 pass mit dieser AK auf, die macht leider enorm wenig Schaden braucht für Zombies alleine zwischen 2-3 Schüsse.....
> 
> Eine AKM / M4 / Steyer AUG / AK101 wären wesentlich besser vom Schaden + Munnikapazität her.
> 
> Muss man natürlich auch erst mal finden



Richtig, muss man erstmal finden..
Also mit Headshots hatte ich bei Zombies bisher keine Probleme..


----------



## shadie (24. Januar 2017)

doncamill schrieb:


> Kurze Frage, wie siehts denn mit Fahrzeugen aus?
> Sind die rausgepatcht worden oder bin ich nur zu blöd eins zu finden?




es gibt noch Autos, diese müssen allerdings repariert werden.



cap82 schrieb:


> Richtig, muss man erstmal finden..
> Also mit Headshots hatte ich bei Zombies bisher keine Probleme..




Hmm dann wurde Sie denke ich mal gebuffed, das hat bei mir beim patch davor nicht geklappt.
Danach habe ich die AK nie mehr angefasst.


----------



## cap82 (24. Januar 2017)

Es reicht sogar ne Amphibia S für Headshots.  Kommt aber auch auf die Distanz an.

Was wirklich sehr gut funktioniert ist das Schleichen. Es macht echt wieder richtig Spaß um die Zombies herum zu schleichen, sich die besten Wege auszudenken. 
Am besten bis in die Abendstunden warten. Mit Fackeln sind sie übrigens sehr gut abzulenken. Chemlights machen nix, helfen allerdings in der Nacht. Und der Vorteil von Chemlights ist, dass man auf größere Entfernung nicht gesehen wird. Ich weiß nicht genau wie es in der Standalone ist, aber in der Mod hing die Render Distance von der Farbe ab: Blau hatte die geringste Reichweite, danach Grün und am weitesten wurde man mit Rot gesehen. In der SA gibt es aber ja noch ein paar andere Farben.

Vor dem Render Update hat übrigens für mch jedes FPS gezählt, mittlerweile habe ich aber auch Settings wie Objekte und Schatten hoch geschraubt, weils einfach gut aussieht.


----------



## doncamill (25. Januar 2017)

shadie schrieb:


> es gibt noch Autos, diese müssen allerdings repariert werden.



Sicher?  Streife jetzt bestimmt schon 30Std. durch die Lande und hab noch nichts entdeckt


----------



## MfDoom (25. Januar 2017)

sind zur Zeit nicht drin, zumindest liest man das im neuen STatus report
Ich habe auch noch keins gefunden.


----------



## cap82 (25. Januar 2017)

In der Experimental gibt es Fahrzeuge, in der Stable aktuell nicht.


----------



## doncamill (25. Januar 2017)

cap82 schrieb:


> In der Experimental gibt es Fahrzeuge, in der Stable aktuell nicht.



Danke für die Info


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (17. Februar 2017)

Spielt heute Abend jemand DayZ?
Wenn ihr Lust habt, mich wieder ans Spiel heranzuführen, könnt ihr mich gerne adden:
xnovoline


----------



## doncamill (17. Februar 2017)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Spielt heute Abend jemand DayZ?
> Wenn ihr Lust habt, mich wieder ans Spiel heranzuführen, könnt ihr mich gerne adden:
> xnovoline



Auch auf die Gefahr hin ermordet zu werden, Einladung kommt


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (17. Februar 2017)

doncamill schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr hin ermordet zu werden, Einladung kommt


Ich ermorde keinen, wenn du das meinst.

Damals war ich der größte Bandit. 
Ich habe alles und jeden weggebrezelt, wenn ich konnte.

Aber Mates killt man nicht.


----------



## lol2k (12. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ip9l1RFPm8g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (12. März 2017)

Würde nur die Entwicklung für DayZ schneller vorangehen. Eigentlich bin ich ja ein Fan von DayZ, aber es dauert halt leider alles.


----------



## lol2k (12. März 2017)

@*MezZo_Mix* : Kann ich nur so unterschreiben. 
Zumal wir 2012 mit der Arma II DayZ-Mod gefühlt mehr Unterhaltung hatten. So konnte man beim Spawn an der Küste manchmal ein Fahrrad finden, was die Dynamik zum Start natürlich mächtig erhöht hat. An den Wochenenden haben wir in einem Team von 4-6 Spielern Helis zusammengeschraubt und daraufhin nach Spielerbasen und weiteren Fahrzeugen gesucht, in denen häufig hochwertige Items verstaut waren. Allein dadurch entstanden Situationen und Aktionen, die natürlich mehr Bewegung im Spiel gebracht haben. 

Mit der Standalone ist DayZ in einen Running Simulator verwandelt worden, der krampfhaft versucht, die Balance zwischen Zombie-Survival und PvP/PvE zu finden. Ich verstehe, dass erst das technische Grundgerüst gelegt werden muss, um weitere Inhalte wie Fahrzeuge, Helis und Basenbau zu integrieren aber das dauert alles gefühlt eine halbe Ewigkeit. Ich trauere den Arma II Mod-Zeiten keine Sekunde nach (aus technischer Perspektive), aber die Modder waren super engagiert und haben binnen weniger Monate neue Maps und Inhalte auf die Beine gestellt. Man erinnere sich nur an DayZ Epoch, oder DayZ Namalsk! Gott was haben wir da damals an Stunden drin versenkt - da kann man glatt nostalgisch werden.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (23. März 2017)

DayZ Standalone — The Lie of DayZ! - YouTube

Ziemlich gut.


----------



## lol2k (26. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=68CY4gBEa2Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Aus dem aktuellen Dev-Blog: (Quelle: GameStar)
Version 0.62 mit visuellen Verbesserungen Mit der kommenden Version 0.62 sollen wiederum einige visuelle  Verbesserungen Einzug in der Spielwelt Chernarus halten. So gibt es mit  jungen Koniferen eine neue Baumart. Außerdem ist ein *neuer Shader *für  Laubbäume und Gras in Arbeit, der die Atmosphäre in der Natur  verbessern soll. Hinzu kommen Anpassungen an der Lichtgebung und der  Farbpalette, neue Farben für Bäume und Büsche sowie eine  Performance-Analyse.

Die aktuellen Beta-Ziele Nach der Veröffentlichung von Version 0.62 wird es dann erst einmal  eine kleinere Release-Pause geben - bis das große Update auf die *Beta-Fassung*  ansteht. Hier sieht das Entwicklerteam allerdings noch jede Menge  Arbeit vor sich. Erneut stellt der Creative-Director Brian Hicks den  Vergleich mit einer Wirbelsäulen-Transplantation an.
 Die aktuellen *Beta-Ziele* im Überblick:


 Überarbeitung des User-Action-Systems

 neue Version der Nahkampf-Mechaniken

 Inventar-Refaktorisierung 

 interne Tests des Messer- und Axt-Kampfsystem-Prototypen

 Fertigstellung des Prototypen der Soft-Skills

 spezielle neue Animationen für User-Aktionen (zuvor wurden generische genutzt)

 Support für Vehikel, die mehr als vier Räder haben (V3S zum Beispiel)

 Fertigstellung des Prototypen für das Elektrizitäts-System

 Unjamming-Animationen für den neuen Player-Contoller


----------



## MfDoom (31. März 2017)

rocketwerkz comments on I'm Dean Hall, I love SS13 and my latest inspiration attempt is Stationeers... AMA


----------



## lol2k (5. April 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jn5BQACzTeo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## cap82 (11. April 2017)

Neue Infos (vor allem die Änderungen der Wälder gegen Ende, die mit 0.62 Einzug halten find ich interessant). Aber auch andere Dinge wie Client-Side basierte Aktionen oder das neue VON-System klingen gut.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QJJ_079gt24

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (4. Mai 2017)

Jetzt mal ohne Spaß:
DayZ: Beta-Phase ruckt nach fast vier Jahren in greifbare Nahe

"DayZ: Beta-Phase rückt nach fast vier Jahren in greifbare Nähe"
Also ich meine


> Q1 2015
> 
> Basic vehicles
> Advanced loot distribution
> ...


Ende 2015 sollte also die Beta erscheinen.
Mag sein, dass da eventuell hinter den Kulissen Fehler passiert sind, aber das Spiel wird mit der Beta imho auch nichts mehr werden.

Man schaue sich die Spielerzahlen an:

PLAYERUNKNOWN'S BATTLEGROUNDS:
70.000 Spieler

H1Z1: King of the Kill:
70.000 Spieler

ARK: Survival Evolved:
40.000 Spieler

Rust:
30.000 Spieler

DayZ:
5.000 Spieler

Der größte Konkurrent von DayZ war Rust.
Dann schossen immer mehr Survival Games aus dem Boden. Zwischen DayZ und Rust liegen 25.000 Spieler. Zwischen Rust und PLAYERUNKNOWN'S BATTLEGROUNDS liegen 40.000 Spieler.
DayZ ist tot.

Das ist alles meine subjektive Meinung und auch ich mag DayZ.
Vielleicht kann man damit ja mal den Thread "wiederbeleben" nach ... ... ... 2 Wochen.


----------



## efdev (4. Mai 2017)

PUBG ist immer noch nichts was mit DayZ zu tun hat  
Rust geht auch in eine komplett andere Richtung  

Der einzig richtige Konkurrent ist Miscreated aber lange motiviert das auch nicht und endet oft nur im Deathmatch mit hier und da mal nem Zombie also eigentlich wie DayZ nur mit weniger Bugs  . 

Wie sind eigentlich die Spielerzahlen bei DayZ nach jedem größeren Patch? 

In all der Zeit die DayZ nicht vorwärts gekommen ist oder gar Rückschritte gemacht hat schaffte es auch kein anderer Entwickler ein Spiel zu schaffen das in die selbe Kerbe schlägt sondern höchsten irgendwo in die Richtung zielt, anscheinend gibt es kein Entwickler der dazu fähig ist ein ordentliches Zombie Survival Spiel auf die reihe zu kriegen


----------



## shadie (4. Mai 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> PUBG ist immer noch nichts was mit DayZ zu tun hat
> Rust geht auch in eine komplett andere Richtung
> 
> Der einzig richtige Konkurrent ist Miscreated aber lange motiviert das auch nicht und endet oft nur im Deathmatch mit hier und da mal nem Zombie also eigentlich wie DayZ nur mit weniger Bugs  .
> ...



So sehe ich es auch, wirkliche Alternativen zu Dayz die alle Features mitbringen die Dayz SA besitzt gibt es kaum.
Miscreated war bei mir das erste Spiel was ich bei Steam zurück gegeben habe.

Aber zum Entwicklungsverlauf,.....ja.....der geht mir auch extrem gegen den Strich.
Andere Entwickler switchen innerhalb von Monaten auf komplett neue Engines,
das ist bei der SA bzw. Bohemia einfach unvorstellbar.

Was schon mal viel gebracht hat war patch 0.60 (oder war es 0.59), mit dem neuen Renderer.
Seit dem kann man wenigstens mal flüssig spielen.

Wie hier aber mit der Motivation die da reingesteckt wird aber noch ein fertiges Spiel bei rauskommen soll frage ich mich dennoch.

.......und trotzdem.......wird es mich ab nächster Woche mit meinen Kumpels nach langer Dayz Pause wieder auf die Map verschlagen.
Wir haben wieder große Lust auf das Spiel und wollen den Nervenkitzel an Militärbasen wieder erleben.

Irgendwas fesselt einen an Dayz dann doch wieder, was bei mir kein anderes Spiel schafft.


----------



## efdev (4. Mai 2017)

Ich werde wohl zur Beta wieder mal einsteigen. 
Bin mal gespannt was der i3 so schafft in dem Spiel mein A10 war damals zwar nicht gerade flott aber hat es auch spielbar geschafft


----------



## shadie (15. Mai 2017)

efdev schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl zur Beta wieder mal einsteigen.
> Bin mal gespannt was der i3 so schafft in dem Spiel mein A10 war damals zwar nicht gerade flott aber hat es auch spielbar geschafft



Wir hätten besser auch so lange gewartet.....

.....also irgendwie......ohne neuen Kontent......ist die Luft mittlerweile echt raus.
Wir haben uns am Samstag mal wieder in der Gruppe zusammen gefunden in der wir damals auch immer gespielt haben.

Joa was soll ich sagen, es waren ein par witzige Szenen dabei gewesen aber auf fast vollen servern nicht einen Spieler gesehen (den ganzen Abend lang).

Das Ende vom Lied war dann,
- das ich einen Mate "ausversehen" erschossen habe, weil er nem anderen die Waffe geklaut hat und ich einen Warnschuss 2 Meter neben Ihn feuern wollte......zack Headshot und er war hinüber......

- als wir dann wieder alle zusammen waren will ich was trinken / ein Mate kümmert sich um die Zombies......zack ich bin tot weil er mich erschossen hat (stand wohl hinter den Zombies)

- das wurde dann nur noch dadurch getoppt, dass er dann beim über eine Brücke laufen einen Serverlag hatte genau als er links einem Zombie ausweicht, schwubs die Brücke runter gefallen / you are dead.

Es war irgendwie eine einzige Katastrophe, ich werde auch erst mal warten bis neuer Kontent drinnen ist.
Basebuilding müsste so langsam aber sicher mal rein.
Hieß es nicht dass in der Alphaphase der ganze Kontent rein kommt und in der Beta nur noch Fehler ausgebügelt werden?.......

Ansonsten ist es halt immer noch dayz wie man es eben kennt.
Man läuft und läuft und läuft, und wenn man zu oft von Zombies gehittet wird bekommt man diese wunderbare infektion die man nicht heilen kann und an der man entweder verdurstet / oder sich selber eine Kugel durch den Kopf jagd........nach 2 Stunden laufen.....


----------



## efdev (15. Mai 2017)

Ist halt ne Apokalypse


----------



## cap82 (18. Mai 2017)

Die 0.62 Experimental Version steht kurz bevor, sollte auch heute auf die Server gehen. Allerdings hat man kurz vor Ende der internen Tests noch ein paar Fehler gefunden, weshalb es vorm Wochenende nix mehr wird. 
Also mal raus an die Luft Survivors!

Quelle: Status of 0.62 on Experimental Branch - Experimental Patch Discussion - DayZ Forums


----------



## Freiheraus (19. Mai 2017)

Ich weiß nicht mal was 0.62 neues bringen wird, so wenig haben ich DayZ die letzten Monate verfolgt. Ziemlich traurig, denn eigentlch hängt/hing mein Spielerherz an dem Titel, der Engine & deren Atmosphäre, der Community. Was ich glaube nebenbei mitbekommen zu haben, sind neue Umgebungssounds und neues Gras/Bodengewächse. Oder kommt das erst mit 0.63? Letzteres sah von der Animation her phänomenal gut aus.


----------



## cap82 (19. Mai 2017)

Einfach mal die letzten Posts/letzte Seite anschauen


----------



## Freiheraus (24. Mai 2017)

Die 0.62 Experimental ist on, ich lade gerade, sind 3,3 GB. Neue Umgebungssound sind mit dabei, habe kurz bei Streamern reingeschaut.



			
				Baty Alquawen schrieb:
			
		

> This is in the first 0.62 update:
> 
> New tree models
> Denser forests
> ...



Edit: Die Kiefern biegen sich schön durch bei Wind^^

Edit2:  Nachts in (der Nähe von) Städten spielen ist kein Vergnügen, das ist ja wie Tinnitus! Eine wohltuende Ruhe wenn man das Spiel nach 30-45 min. Dauerfiepen und -surren wieder schließt... wozu noch den PC auf silent trimmen?


----------



## bath92 (26. Mai 2017)

DayZ Standalone: .62 Update Showcase | The Changes & What's New! (DayZ SA 0.62 Update #1) - YouTube


----------



## Zybba (26. Mai 2017)

Sehenswertes Video.

Die Atmosphäre/Optik von DayZ ist echt unverwechselbar. Hatte ich gar nicht mehr so präsent vor Augen.


----------



## efdev (26. Mai 2017)

Jetzt fehlt nur noch etwas mehr in der Tierwelt damit die Geräusche auch einen Ursprung haben aber es wirkt jetzt schon viel lebendiger als vorher vorallem der Wald


----------



## lol2k (7. Juni 2017)

Patch 0.62 wird heute auf die stable Server aufgespielt. 
Quelle


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (8. Juni 2017)

Wenn ich das Video sehe, bekomme ich glatt wieder Lust auf DayZ. Aber ich fürchte fast, dass es mir dann doch wieder wie ein Wandersimulator vorkommen wird.
Alleine macht das dann doch weniger Spaß, als ich damals dachte.


----------



## cap82 (8. Juni 2017)

Es tut sich auch in der Experimental einiges, allein die Woche sind 3 Updates gekommen.
Und Autos habe ich auch schon ein paar gefunden.

Am Besten finde ich die Neue Atmosphäre mit den Umgebungssounds, der Beleuchtung und den neuen Baummodellen und Wäldern.
Zusätzlich ist auch noch wind hinzu gekommen, der mittlerweile sogar die Richtung der Rauchwolken von Helicrashes und Rauchbomben beeinflusst!


----------



## Zybba (8. Juni 2017)

cap82 schrieb:


> Es tut sich auch in der Experimental einiges, allein die Woche sind 3 Updates gekommen.


Schön, dass mal wieder mehr passiert!



cap82 schrieb:


> Am Besten finde ich die Neue Atmosphäre mit den Umgebungssounds, der Beleuchtung und den neuen Baummodellen und Wäldern.


Selbst habe ich nicht gespielt, aber die Umgebungsgeräusche stecken aufgrund ihrer Statik relativ viel Kritik ein.
Hoffentlich wird da noch nachgebessert.


----------



## lol2k (8. Juni 2017)

Zybba schrieb:


> Selbst habe ich nicht gespielt, aber die Umgebungsgeräusche stecken aufgrund ihrer Statik relativ viel Kritik ein.
> Hoffentlich wird da noch nachgebessert.



Schon in der Pipeline: 



> Hello guys,
> 
> We have some new changes on Experimental branch:
> 
> ...


 Quelle


----------



## efdev (8. Juni 2017)

man hat das Gefühl die Entwickler sind aus dem Winterschlaf aufgewacht


----------



## kleinerEisbär (12. Juni 2017)

Nur zu spät -.- 

Wenn ich hin und wieder nostalgisch werde und hier rein schaue merkt man schon daran, von wann der letzte Beitrag ist, wie tot das Spiel inzwischen ist.
Irgendwie macht mich das traurig. 
Immerhin hat mich die Arma2 Dayz Mod gut ihre paar tausend Spielstunden unterhalten :/

Naja vielleicht ja in zehn Jahren mit einem neuen Survival Game von nem neuen Publisher das ähnlich anmutet, ich bleibe hoffend ...


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (12. Juni 2017)

Habe mir DayZ gestern mal wieder angeschaut.Performance und Grafik etwas besser, die Umgebungsgeräusche sind ganz cool. 
Leider sind die Zombies nach wie vor grottenschlecht uns nicht zum Ton passend animiert und  haben überhaupt keinen Ausdruck (ok, sind ja auch tot  ). Sind nun wieder leicht zu besiegen, mit bloßen Händen habe ich hintereinander drei von denen erledigt. Ein Mittelding gibt es da wohl nicht.
Ansonsten halt das übliche Rumgelaufe. Schade. War so begeistert in der Anfangszeit.


----------



## Freiheraus (12. Juni 2017)

Vor der 0.63/Beta mit dem neuen Animationssystem & Controller wird sich da nicht viel tun. Dann wird auch komplett auf die neue Physik-Engine/Bibliothek umgestellt und man ist den alten PhysX-Legacy-Code ein für alle mal los. Und auch erst dann lohnt sich das Bugfixing für die Entwickler.


----------



## lol2k (21. Juni 2017)

Und weiter gehts - der "Hotfix" zum letzten Patch ist vor wenigen Stunden "stable" gegangen.
Quelle: Stable Update 0.62.140099 - Stable Patch Discussion - DayZ Forums


----------



## shadie (23. Juni 2017)

Also ich habe am Wochenende auch mal wieder reingeschnuppert........muss aber sagen das es alleine wirklich keinen Spaß gemacht hat.
Ich bin begeisterter Dayz Mod und SA Anhänger aber aktuell gibt es leider überhaupt nichts neues.
Server sind sehr sehr leer......naja.

Ich bin also ca. 30 Minuten durch die Gegend gelaufen, habe die neuen Wälder und die Sounds darin bewundert.
Aber dann war der zauber auch bereits verflogen.

Liegt jedoch auch momentan eventuell daran, dass mich Battlegrounds und CS einfach mehr fesseln.

Eventuell trommel ich meine Jungs nach dem nächsten großen Patch mal wieder zusammen und wir lassen uns einen Abend mal wieder auf das "Abenteuer" DayZ SA ein.
Mal schauen.

Wann kommt denn jetzt eigentlich das Basebuilding?


----------



## lol2k (27. Juni 2017)

Durch die Verschiebung der military spawns hat sich DayZ quasi noch weiter gestreckt. Während man damals gezielt zum NEA, NWA oder Balota Airstrip marschiert ist, um in Action verwickelt zu werden, ist heute deutlich mehr Zeit und Geduld von Nöten, um auf Spieler zu treffen, die gleichwertige PVP-Ausrüstung mit sich führen. Und aufgrund der wenigen Fahrzeuge ist und bleibt DayZ leider aktuell noch immer ein _running simulator_. Wenn man sich mal vor Augen führt, dass einem als Spieler schon 2012 Helis und zig Fahrzeuge zur Verfügung standen, bleibt die DayZ Standalone quasi die beschnittene bzw. "light"-Version der ursprünglichen Arma Mod - das Ganze fühlt sich einfach unvollständig / undynamisch an! Dagegen ist Battlegrounds oder CS konzentrierte Action in hoher Dosierung. 
Zum Thema Basebuilding: Basebuilding in 0.63 : dayz


----------



## MfDoom (27. Juni 2017)

Gibt wohl einen neuen und recht ausführlichen patch für die originalmod


----------



## borni (12. Juli 2017)

Naja das Game ist dann wohl mehr oder weniger Tot. Das mit dem Games ist in den letzten Jahren auch so schnelllebig geworden. Im Prinzip können sie die Arbeiten einstellen. Aber wahrscheinlich haben sie das auch schon gemacht nach dem die Verkäufe der early access zurück gegangen sind. Da hat man ja die Kohle verdient gehabt und fertig. Da hat doch die letzten 3 Jahre höchsten ein Praktikant ein bisschen dran rum entwickelt damit die Spieler denken es tut sich noch was. In jeder Mod für Arma 3 hat sich in ein paar Tagen mehr getan als in DayZ Standalone in einem ganzen Jahr.


----------



## Zybba (13. Juli 2017)

borni schrieb:


> Naja das Game ist dann wohl mehr oder weniger Tot. Das mit dem Games ist in den letzten Jahren auch so schnelllebig geworden. Im Prinzip können sie die Arbeiten einstellen.


Leider wahr. 
Ich verfolge die Entwicklung hier noch und bin froh von einigen hier auf dem Laufenden gehalten zu werden.
Habe auch letztens mal wieder eine Stunde gespielt, um mir die neue Technik anzuschauen.
Zu mehr hat es leider nicht gereicht.



borni schrieb:


> Da hat doch die letzten 3 Jahre höchsten ein Praktikant ein bisschen dran rum entwickelt damit die Spieler denken es tut sich noch was. In jeder Mod für Arma 3 hat sich in ein paar Tagen mehr getan als in DayZ Standalone in einem ganzen Jahr.


Das wiederum ist ja totaler Quatsch.


----------



## borni (13. Juli 2017)

Ach komm viel mehr kann es doch nicht gewesen sein. Was da seit Dezember 2013 passiert ist kann man wirklich nur als Witz verstehen. Was hätte ein abitioniertes Team von Entwicklern in 4 Jahren nicht alles aus dem Boden stampfen können. DayZ hatte das Potenzial sich auf einer Ebene mit CS:GO und Dota an der Spitze der Steam Charts fest zu beißen. Als einer der Begründer der Survival Games stand dem Spiel Tür und Tor offen ein alltime Classics zu werden. Stabiler, schneller, eine weniger statische Spielwelt, ne gescheite Zombie KI, die Bugs aus dem Weg räumen und ein paar verschiedene Survival Spielmodi wie Battle Royal usw. wären der Schlüssel gewesen. Was gab es statdessen? Krankheiten als neuen Kontent, obwohl das Game selbst auf technischer Seite schon genug Krankheiten hatte. Ein paar neue Dosen mit essen und trinken und ab und zu mal eine neue Knifte. Super Arbeit für 4 Jahre. Oben drein noch eine Portierung die im großen und ganzen nichts gebracht hat außer ein haufen Entwicklungszeit zu schlucken. Klar wenn man noch 5 Jahre wartet lösen sich die Performance Probleme der Kunden von ganz allein, weil deren Rechner immer stärker werden. Ist auch ne gute Herangehensweise. Es mag zwar wie ein bash klingen, aber hier spricht nur meine absolute Enttäuschung über die Art und Weise wie BI DayZ entwickelt/entwickelt hat. Man muss schon sehr naiv sein wenn man noch glaubt das dort wirklich fleißig dran entwickelt wird. Das Geld ist lange verdient, Die Spielerzalen lange unter 4000 gesunken. Der Zug ist abgefahren. Hier und da gibts noch mal ne neue Versionsnummer mit ein paar Microänderungen, damit auch keiner der noch spielt das Gefühl bekommt er wurde beim Early Access betrogen und das wars dann aber auch.


----------



## bath92 (13. Juli 2017)

Ein paar neue Infos:

1. YouTube

2. 30 Tips for DayZ 0.62 - YouTube


----------



## cap82 (25. Juli 2017)

Die Atmosphäre ist doch immer wieder richtig schön beklemmend..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (26. Juli 2017)

borni schrieb:


> Ach komm viel mehr kann es doch nicht gewesen sein. Was da seit Dezember 2013 passiert ist kann man wirklich nur als Witz verstehen. Was hätte ein abitioniertes Team von Entwicklern in 4 Jahren nicht alles aus dem Boden stampfen können. DayZ hatte das Potenzial sich auf einer Ebene mit CS:GO und Dota an der Spitze der Steam Charts fest zu beißen. Als einer der Begründer der Survival Games stand dem Spiel Tür und Tor offen ein alltime Classics zu werden. Stabiler, schneller, eine weniger statische Spielwelt, ne gescheite Zombie KI, die Bugs aus dem Weg räumen und ein paar verschiedene Survival Spielmodi wie Battle Royal usw. wären der Schlüssel gewesen. Was gab es statdessen? Krankheiten als neuen Kontent, obwohl das Game selbst auf technischer Seite schon genug Krankheiten hatte. Ein paar neue Dosen mit essen und trinken und ab und zu mal eine neue Knifte. Super Arbeit für 4 Jahre. Oben drein noch eine Portierung die im großen und ganzen nichts gebracht hat außer ein haufen Entwicklungszeit zu schlucken. Klar wenn man noch 5 Jahre wartet lösen sich die Performance Probleme der Kunden von ganz allein, weil deren Rechner immer stärker werden. Ist auch ne gute Herangehensweise. Es mag zwar wie ein bash klingen, aber hier spricht nur meine absolute Enttäuschung über die Art und Weise wie BI DayZ entwickelt/entwickelt hat. Man muss schon sehr naiv sein wenn man noch glaubt das dort wirklich fleißig dran entwickelt wird. Das Geld ist lange verdient, Die Spielerzalen lange unter 4000 gesunken. Der Zug ist abgefahren. Hier und da gibts noch mal ne neue Versionsnummer mit ein paar Microänderungen, damit auch keiner der noch spielt das Gefühl bekommt er wurde beim Early Access betrogen und das wars dann aber auch.



Traurig, aber wahr. Genau so fühle ich auch. 
Ich habe tausende Stunden in die DayZ Arma2 Mod gesteckt. Als es dann hieß es wäre Schluss und die "viel besser performante" Standalone würde kommen, war ich zuerst happy aber traute bereits da dem Braten nicht.
Bis heute ist in meinen Augen die Standalone nicht an den Stand der Mod herangekommen. 
Bis heute machen ein paar Stunden Overpoch / Epoch weit mehr Spaß als die Standalone.
Und das ist eigentlich schon sehr traurig, wenn man bedenkt dass das doch eigentlich der Grund war warum die Standalone überhaupt entstanden ist. 

In meinen Augen wäre, zumindest für die Spieler, ein weit besseres Produkt entstanden wenn man einfach weiterhin an der Arma2 Mod getüfftelt hätte ...


----------



## cap82 (26. Juli 2017)

Es fehlt bisher eben ein umfangreiches Basebuilding. Das ist es ja was Epoch bis heute ausmacht.


----------



## shadie (26. Juli 2017)

cap82 schrieb:


> Es fehlt bisher eben ein umfangreiches Basebuilding. Das ist es ja was Epoch bis heute ausmacht.



Jop was aber nie reinkommen darf ist diese Waffenflut welche verschiedene andere Mods mit sich bringen.
Das hat mir die meisten Modserver total versaut.

Eine AK oder M4 soll in dem Spiel einfach eine Seltenheit bleiben.
genau so wie Munnition, ansonsten kann ich auch gleich BF oder CS zocken gehen.


----------



## borni (26. Juli 2017)

1and1 schrieb:


> In meinen Augen wäre, zumindest für die Spieler, ein weit besseres Produkt entstanden wenn man einfach weiterhin an der Arma2 Mod getüfftelt hätte ...



Das wäre sicher besser für uns Spieler gewesen aber nicht besser für BH. Man bedenke mal wie viele Millionen man mit der Standalone verdient hat. Ich persönlich fühle mich richtig betrogen. Darum hab ich nach DayZ auch einen großen Bogen um early access gemacht. Einzige Ausnahme Dirt Rallye. Da war ich mir aber auch sehr sicher, weil ich mir nicht vorstellen konnte, dass Codemasters den Ruf der Dirt Serie beschmutzen würde. Es gibt viele gute early access games. Für einige zählt sicher auch die DayZ Standalone dazu, weil sie hunderte Stunden drin versenkt haben. Ich persönlich fühle mich jedenfalls von BH um das Spiel geprellt, dass es hätte werden können.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (27. Juli 2017)

borni schrieb:


> Das wäre sicher besser für uns Spieler gewesen aber nicht besser für BH. Man bedenke mal wie viele Millionen man mit der Standalone verdient hat. Ich persönlich fühle mich richtig betrogen. Darum hab ich nach DayZ auch einen großen Bogen um early access gemacht. Einzige Ausnahme Dirt Rallye. Da war ich mir aber auch sehr sicher, weil ich mir nicht vorstellen konnte, dass Codemasters den Ruf der Dirt Serie beschmutzen würde. Es gibt viele gute early access games. Für einige zählt sicher auch die DayZ Standalone dazu, weil sie hunderte Stunden drin versenkt haben. Ich persönlich fühle mich jedenfalls von BH um das Spiel geprellt, dass es hätte werden können.



ja ... Dabei war ich immer eigentlich ein sehr großer Streiter für BH. 
Ich habe so viel Zeit mit den Spielen verbracht, dass es mir heute gar nicht mehr als realistisch vorkommt. War teilweise aktiv an der Entwicklung von Epoch aktiv, habe hunderte Stunden gestestet etc. habe alle DLCs, Arma3 mit allem, Dayz Standalone immer gerne gekauft. Aber seitdem die Standalone das wurde was sie jetzt ist, habe ich auch an den anderen Spielen keinen Spaß mehr.
Dass Battle Royale mit PUBG jetzt ausgekoppelt wurde hat mich begeistert, da ich so nun etwas für meinen Geschmack habe, was nicht von BH ist  Hierbei sehe ich auch zum ersten mal wieder die Chance dass Early Access sinnvoll umgesetzt wird.

Ich glaube die Standalone hat jetzt in all den Jahren auf meine Account wahrscheinlich immernoch keine 20 Stunden


----------



## cap82 (27. Juli 2017)

PUBG und die Standalone sind ja auch zwei komplett verschiedene Spiele.


----------



## Zybba (27. Juli 2017)

Er hat sich vermutlich auf ArmA BR bezogen, das ja auch auf der BH Engine basiert.
Wobei ich jetzt auch vermehrt Kritik an PUBG mitbekomme. Aber da kann sich ja noch einiges tun.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (28. Juli 2017)

Seitdem PU verkündet hat dass es gegen Echtgeld Kisten mit kosmetischen Items geben wird, jup. 

Und ja meine Kritik war auf BH & Arma bezogen.
PUBG war lediglich als positive Auskopplung aus der Arma Engine im Vergleich zu Dayz SA gewählt. Auch wenn sich das ja auch erst noch bewähren muss.


----------



## bath92 (11. August 2017)

DayZ Standalone: .63 BETA DEMO Details & Possible STEAM branch + More! (Upcoming Updates) - YouTube


----------



## DARPA (12. August 2017)

Lese ich da BETA? 

Das wär ja ein Meilenstein.


----------



## cap82 (12. August 2017)

Ja, wird auf der Gamescom präsentiert. Es gibt sogar Gerüchte, das die Beta für kurze Zeit auf Steam verfügbar sein wird.


----------



## Freiheraus (24. August 2017)

Erstes DayZ Beta Ingame-Material : YouTube

Ich verstehe nicht wieso die Entwickler z.B. mit diesem "Headbobbing"-Gewackel in THIRD(!) Person völlig unnötigen Trends hinterher rennen statt sich auf weniger oberflächliche und wirklich wichtige Dinge zu konzentrieren. Seit dem Wechsel zu den unrealitischen Ambient Sounds (z.B. inflationärer Vogel/Grillen-Spam im Wald) ist die Immersion für mich ohnehin ruiniert und jetzt kommen noch weitere Nervigkeiten wie das hier dazu, damit auch ja noch weitere Personengruppen weggeekelt werden (Stichwort: Provokation von Motion Sickness). Einigen Entwickler bei Bohemia Interactive muss es langweilig sein, weil sie in letzter Zeit auf solche dumme Gedanken kommen.


----------



## Agallah (24. August 2017)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> Erstes DayZ Beta Ingame-Material : YouTube
> 
> Ich verstehe nicht wieso die Entwickler z.B. mit diesem "Headbobbing"-Gewackel in THIRD(!) Person völlig unnötigen Trends hinterher rennen statt sich auf weniger oberflächliche und wirklich wichtige Dinge zu konzentrieren.



Headbop war auch schon in ArmA2 Teil des Spiels und ließ sich in den Optionen deaktivieren. Einfach mal abwarten als sich über jede kleine Sache aufzuregen...


----------



## Freiheraus (24. August 2017)

Headbobbing in der *3rd Person Ansicht* (wie verblödet ist das eigentlich?) habe ich weder bei ArmA2 noch bei DayZ je gesehen. Den gab und gibt es nur in der 1st Person Ansicht (nicht ganz deaktivierbar), in der 3rd Person Ansicht macht das auch gar keinen Sinn. Da ist das lediglich Effekthascherei seitens der Entwickler um einen aufgesetzten Pseudo-Realismus (für Kiddies, für andere Gruppen ist das unglaubwürdig) zu erzeugen. Kenne den Schwachsinn nur von Games wie Gears of War und Witcher und bei der Witcher-Reihe z.B. haben einige über Motion Sickness geklagt. Es ist und bleibt unnötig.


----------



## Agallah (25. August 2017)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> ...verblödet...macht keinen Sinn...Effekthascherei ...aufgesetzten Pseudo-Realismus...Kiddies...unglaubwürdig...



Geile Einstellung Brodude, weiter so. Leute wie dich brauchen Onlinecommunities


----------



## Freiheraus (25. August 2017)

Manchmal wird man etwas deutlicher, aber was ist an Wörtern wie "keinen  Sinn", Effekthaschrei", "aufgesetzt" "Pseudo-Realismus" und "unglaubwürdig" verwerflich? Klar "verblödet" und "Kiddies" kann man sich sparen, aber das was du machst, isoliert und konzentriert aneinanderreihen, dient doch auch nur der Schmälerung meiner Kritik, ohne echtes Argument.


----------



## Hywelo50 (25. August 2017)

Ich finde den Weg den BI interaktive im allgemeinen geht momentan nicht gut. Alleine das Jets DLC...
Ne Hand voll neue Jets und eine Drohne sind der Hauptinhalt. Den Flugzeugträger gibts im Workshop für lau und ist bei weitem besser als das was da hingeklatscht wurde.
Und DayZ habe ich auch schon begraben. Hoffentlich kommt da mal im PUBG Style ein Studio das die Idee auffasst und ein vernünftiges Spiel macht.


----------



## efdev (25. August 2017)

Hywelo50 schrieb:


> Ich finde den Weg den BI interaktive im allgemeinen geht momentan nicht gut. Alleine das Jets DLC...


Aber die Richtung hat BI doch schon seit Arma3 beginn 
Und ich sehe darin auch kein Problem die DLCs Politik ist gut bei BI.
Entweder kauft man sich das DLC und unterstützt den Entwickler kriegt dafür etwas "Gerümpel" oder man lässt es halt, die ganzen guten Sachen gibt es für jedermann ohne etwas zu kaufen


----------



## Agallah (25. August 2017)

Verwerflich sind die Wörter nicht, allerdings schmälern sie deine durchaus berechtigte Kritik und machen es schwer deine Aussage im Gesamtkontext ernst zu nehmen (mir bspw. heute früh so ergangen)...auch dein Post von gestern Abend der den Entwicklern unterstellt sie würden bewusst Personengruppen wegekeln und die Features nur aus Langeweile einbauen macht das ganze nicht besser.

Was ist an den Abient-Sounds auszusetzen? Hab mir das eben auf yt angeschaut und finde das ganze recht Realitätsnah gestaltet...

Ich glaube auch nicht das "Pseudo-Realismus" das Ziel des Head Bobbing ist da ein Großteil der heutigen DayZ-Spieler darauf keinen Wert liegt und lieber einen einfachen 3rdPerson PvP-Shooter spielen würde (siehe ständige Vergleiche mit PUBG). 
Im Gegenteil zu Realismus, durch das Rumgewackel der Kamera gleicht das ganze mehr und mehr einem Arcade-Shooter. Dennoch würde ich abwarten ob es sich in den Einstellungen deaktivieren lässt, vielleicht wollten BI auf der gamescom einfach möglichst dynamisches Gameplay zeigen. Wer Wert auf Realismus und Immersion legt spielt grundsätzlich nicht im 3rd-Person-Cheater-Modus...


----------



## anneglattbach (7. September 2017)

Auf welchem Server spielt ihr denn alle?


----------



## shadie (8. September 2017)

anneglattbach schrieb:


> Auf welchem Server spielt ihr denn alle?



Ich glaube aktuell zockt so gut wie niemand hier dayz.....mal schauen ob es ab der Beta für mich mal wieder los geht.


----------



## lol2k (27. September 2017)

Neue Infos von den DayZ Entwicklern: 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n7FyfXZHFyY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Status Report: Status Report - September 2017 #2 | DayZ | Official website


----------



## Zybba (27. September 2017)

Hab mir das Video gerade angeschaut. Das sieht echt vielversprechend aus!


----------



## lol2k (27. September 2017)

Absolut! Allerdings würde ich mir wünschen, dass mit dem Einzug des Stamina-Systems parallel die Anzahl und Variation von  Fortbewegungsmitteln (wie Fahrräder, Motorräder und Huschrauber) angehoben wird. Dahingehend hat die Mod 2012 einfach eine Referenz gesetzt und ohne diese Vielfalt spielt sich die DayZ Standalone für mich zum größten Teil wie ein Running-Simulator. Netter Nebeneffekt der Implementierung ist außerdem, dass Fahrzeuge und helicopter erfahrungsgemäß von Spielern mit seltenen Waffen- und Munitionstypen beladen werden - dadurch entsteht nochmal eine ganz neue Dynamik im Kampf um die Fortbewegungsmittel.  
Freue mich auf den Tag, an dem wir nach stunden- bzw. tagelanger Reparaturarbeit, Betankung und Absicherung eines Helis endlich abheben können, um die neue Chernarus-Map (und in ferner Zukunft die Schneelandschaften von Namalsk) von oben betrachten zu können.


----------



## efdev (27. September 2017)

Und da sag mal einer DayZ entwickelt sich nicht dürfte mit der Beta weiterhin das einzig wahre seiner Art sein  (oder eher wieder dahin finden  )


----------



## Dextrosin (28. September 2017)

Hoffe auch auf mehr Fahrzeuge, wenigstens mehrere Fahrräder wären nicht schlecht für den Anfang.
Mal sehen wann mich DayZ wieder fesselt und mich in den Bann zieht.


----------



## MfDoom (29. September 2017)

entwickelt sich halt im Schneckentempo 
Was ist mit Basenbau und unterirdischen Hauptquartieren? War das nur heisse Luft?


----------



## shadie (2. Oktober 2017)

MfDoom schrieb:


> entwickelt sich halt im Schneckentempo
> Was ist mit Basenbau und unterirdischen Hauptquartieren? War das nur heisse Luft?



Basebuilding vermisse ich ebenfalls am aller meisten.
Wenn es schon so keinen "Sinn" gibt außer zu überleben.
Wäre es schon nett wenn man das was man findet, auch irgendwie schützen könnte.
Stacheldraht um die Base etc. Fallen oder was weiß ich.



lol2k schrieb:


> Freue mich auf den Tag, an dem wir nach stunden- bzw. tagelanger Reparaturarbeit, Betankung und Absicherung eines Helis endlich abheben können, um die neue Chernarus-Map (und in ferner Zukunft die Schneelandschaften von Namalsk) von oben betrachten zu können.



Und dann denkt sich der Serverbesitzer / "Hey setze ich mal den Server zurück"


----------



## shadie (27. November 2017)

Irgendwie ist es aktuell extrem ruhig um Dayz geworden.
Seit dem Update Anfang Nov. was wenig neues gebracht hat.
 Man hört echt nichts mehr darüber.

Ich frage mich so langsam selbst ob an dem Spiel überhaupt noch ernsthaft gearbeitet wird.
Bisher war ich immer ein Verfechter von Dayz aber das so lange echt gar nichts kommt ?!
Ist schon etwas seltsam.

Ich würde ja gerne mal wieder mit ein par Freunden reinschauen aber der letzte Dayz Abend war.....eine mittlere Katastrophe.....kaum Spieler gefunden (um genau zu sein nur einen einzigen den wir auch erlegt haben weil er uns aus nem Busch mit ner SVD besnipert hat), d

ann friendly Fire....

- ich wollte einem Freund nur Angst machen als er vor mir lief, wollte knapp neben Ihn schießen, auf einmal gibt's nen serverlag als ich schieße und er ist direkt mit seinem Kopf in meinem Fadenkreuz.......mit Fullequip.....

- dann wurde ich als ich grad getrunken habe und meine Mates sich um das Wolfsrudel gekümmert hat während dessen umgesprayed....

- und der mate der mich umgesprayed hat ist dann "durch eine Brücke durchgefallen" und war instant tot.....

Seit dem (dürften schon 2 Monate her sein wenn nicht sogar noch länger), haben wir uns nicht mehr wirklich getraut dayz anzurühren.
Keiner will verantwortlich für so einen bescheidenen Abend sein.

Ist extrem schade da wir uns immer in dayz als große runde eingefunden haben.
Andere Spiele können das nicht bieten....zocken ansonsten nur cs bf1 destiny 2 Pubg.....sind halt alles spiele die für eine große Gruppe (10 Leute), nicht ausgelegt sind.

Ich würde mich ja freuen wenn es mal langsam wieder voran gehen würde, ich sehe das aber leider nicht....


----------



## cap82 (27. November 2017)

Mittlerweile muss sich auch der härteste Fan (ich war auch mal sehr begeistert) eingestehen, dass der Zug abgefahren ist. 
5 Jahre Alpha sind schlicht und einfach zu lange. Da gibts nix zu rütteln.


----------



## Agallah (27. November 2017)

Hab zuletzt das erste Mal seit langer Zeit (Jahren...) zufällig wieder Gameplay auf youtube gesehen (Kanal von Minder oder so) und muss sagen, für mich sieht das nach wie vor ähnlich immersiv und spannend aus wie zu Mod-Zeiten und ArmA2. Nur optisch besser und deutlich perfomanter. 

Klar, die damals schon abzusehende, lange Entwicklung ist frustrierend und war damals für mich auch der Grund warum ich nicht in die EA-Phase eingestiegen bin. Den Fehler hab ich schon bei Project Zomboid und The Long Dark gemacht, mit ähnlich langen Entwicklungszeiten...
Aber alles in allem sieht es für mich so aus als wäre DayZ nach wie vor auf dem richtigen Weg.
Klar, der große Hype der Survivalspiele ist eher vorbei, aber sobald Mod-Support für die SA kommt könnte da wieder einiges an Leben rein kommen. 
---
Als passionierter ArmA-Spiel freut es mich natürlich um so mehr in ArmA4 dann vorrausichtlich von der langen Entwicklungszeit der Enfusion-Engine profitieren zu können.


----------



## lol2k (27. November 2017)

Für DayZ braucht man als Fan der ersten Stunde einen wirklich langen Atem. Aus Projektmanagementsicht betrachtet ist es ein Armutszeugnis, keine Frage. Wir schreiben das Jahr 2017 und noch immer kann man keine Fahrräder benutzen oder einen Littlebird steuern - Grundelemente der Mod 2012.  Vom Basenbau fangen wir am besten erst gar nicht an. 
Auf der anderen Seite blitzen immer wieder Hoffnungsschimmer auf (bspw. Performance-Patch, Optik-Patch); die Grundlagen sind also gelegt. Sobald die DayZ Standalone für Mods geöffnet wird, können sich die Entwickler vermutlich nach einem neuen Job umschauen.  Schon 2013 hat kaum jnd. mehr die Vanilla-Mod gezockt, sondern Epoch, Namalsk und Origins. Die Community leistet in Sachen Content-Creation ganze Arbeit. BI muss sie nur lassen...


----------



## cap82 (28. Dezember 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=riVEvVHGOCk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ich hatte es ja oben schon geschrieben, ich glaube nicht dass noch viel passiert. Auch wenn im Video mal wieder viel Hoffnung gemacht wird. Es fehlen noch so viele Dinge - Fahrzeuge, Basebuilding, Modding - und vor allem mittlerweile: die Community. 
Ich werds trotzdem noch gespannt verfolgen.


----------



## shadie (28. Dezember 2017)

werde ich mir heute Abend mal anschauen.

Tja das mit der Community ist so ne Sache.
Wenn sich wirklich mal mehr tun würde außer eben an der Engine, 
würden sicherlich wieder welche zurück kommen.

Aber was tut sich denn aktuell?

- neue Soundengine
- dichtere wälder

Ja das trägt alles zur Stimmung bei aber das bringt halt alles nix wenn das Waffenhandling stellenweise für die Füße ist

basebuilding fehlt mir massiv, das muss langsam mal zeitnah rein genau so wie mehr Fahrzeuge Flugzeuge oder helis.

Aktuell macht das zu Fuß erkunden kaum mehr Spaß.
Außerdem hat man eh schon alles gesehen.

Ich habe schon zig Stunden mit Dayz runter aber seit meiner letzten Session mit den Jungs sind sicherlich 2 Monate ins Land gegangen und in der Zeit haben wir es nicht mehr angefasst.


----------



## MfDoom (10. Januar 2018)

DayZ Spielern kann ich nur empfehlen mal etwas zeit und geld in escape from tarkov zu investieren. Der grosse patch vor drei wochen hat ein tolles Spiel gezaubert.
Der Einstieg ist sehr schwer, das sei vorab gesagt


----------



## cap82 (10. Januar 2018)

Ich bin da ganz anderer Meinung. 
Escape from Tarkov ist sicher ein interessantes Spiel, und nicht das erste Spiel, das mit DayZ verglichen wird (PUBG etc.) 

Nur leider sind diese mit DayZ nicht zu vergleichen.

Es gibt nämlich einen meiner Meinung nach großen und entscheidenden Unterschied: In fast allen Spielen geht es um PVP und ums Überleben, aber alle verfolgen schlussendlich ein Ziel: Gewinnen

In DayZ kann man nicht gewinnen, es gibt kein eigentliches Ziel. 
Es geht nur ums Überleben. Aber dafür braucht man kein PVP, keine Punkte, keine Abschüsse, kein sonstwas.

Das haben viele Spieler (und auch ein großteil der "Fachpresse") leider bis heute einfach immer noch nicht verstanden. 

Man könnte also auch jedem anderen Spieler Escape from Tarkov empfehlen.



Das geht jetzt nicht generell gegen dich. 
Aber ich lese immer wieder Empfehlungen, DayZ Spieler sollten dies mal probieren, und das mal probieren.

Aber fest steht: DayZ Spieler wollen DayZ spielen, weil es einfach nichts anderes vergleichbares gibt. 
Leider dauert es mittlerweile einfach viel zu lange.


----------



## MfDoom (10. Januar 2018)

Klar ist es nicht dasselbe. In tarkov ist in aber in jeder runde das ziel zu überleben und zu entkommen, einen der zufällig wechselnden Ausgänge zu erreichen. Stirbst du oder schaffst du es nicht rechtzeitig, verlierst du alles. Also gehört das überleben genauso dazu wie bei DayZ :-p Als Schmankerl kann man alle halbe Stunde als schlecht ausgerüsteter NPC den normalen Spielern das Leben schwer machen, was echt Spaßig ist.
Ich sag ja nur, es ist einen Blick wert. So spannende runden wie in tarkov kenne ich sonst nur von DayZ

Pubg habe ich nicht gespielt, kenne halt die mods von denen es abstammt. Ist mir zu Arcadig


----------



## shadie (12. Januar 2018)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Klar ist es nicht dasselbe. In tarkov ist in aber in jeder runde das ziel zu überleben und zu entkommen, einen der zufällig wechselnden Ausgänge zu erreichen. Stirbst du oder schaffst du es nicht rechtzeitig, verlierst du alles. Also gehört das überleben genauso dazu wie bei DayZ :-p Als Schmankerl kann man alle halbe Stunde als schlecht ausgerüsteter NPC den normalen Spielern das Leben schwer machen, was echt Spaßig ist.
> Ich sag ja nur, es ist einen Blick wert. So spannende runden wie in tarkov kenne ich sonst nur von DayZ
> 
> Pubg habe ich nicht gespielt, kenne halt die mods von denen es abstammt. Ist mir zu Arcadig



Das Ding ist halt das man sich in Dayz sein eigenes Ziel setzt.

- will ich mit meinen Kollegen als Banditenbande durch die Lande ziehen und Leute auf der Straße ausrauben
- bewachen wir hotspots wie das Airfield um pvp zu betreiben um eventuell sehr gutes Loot zu erhalten oder aber alles zu riskieren?
- will ich einfach nur erkunden und mache mir deshalb ein Auto flott
- oder will ich mir eine versteckte Basis aufbauen in der Hoffnung das sie niemand findet?
- oder vielleicht doch Gemüsebauer?

Es gibt kein Ziel, du setzt das Ziel selbst.

Das Spiel das Dayz sehr nahe kommt ist Rust.
ABER.....da fehlt die Atmosphäre......die ganzen Wälder....das düstere Setting.....die Zombies......und die Rust Community ist gelinde gesagt fürn Arsch.

Da gibts nix anderes als KOS / ja so Leute gibt es bei Dayz auch, keine Frage aber in Dayz habe ich weitaus mehr Leute kennen gelernt die Friendly waren als in Rust.

Warum ist das so?

.....naja.....wenn ich ******* Aime oder eine schlechtere Waffe habe als der Typ dann gehe ich hops.
Wenn ich sterbe lande ich irgendwo an der Küste mit NICHTS.

Was passiert in Rust?
Ich wache in meiner safen Hütte auf, mti meinem Waffenschrank und meiner Ausrüstung die ich vorsorglich mehr produziert habe.

Du hast in Dayz einfach mehr panik alles zu verlieren und wieder von der Küpste hochlaufen zu müssen.
Das sind jedes mal rund 1 1/2 Stunden um sich richtig zu equippen.
Da versuche ich lieber mit den leuten zu quatschen mit vorgehaltener waffe.
Wenn er es dann doch drauf anlegt.....ja dann muss man sich halt leider drauf einlassen und kämpfen.


Diese Entscheidungsfreiheit vermissen Dayz Spieler in den ganzen Games welche sich da dran anlehnen.

Und ich hoffe auch wenn bald mal basebuilding kommt, dass ich wenn ich sterbe nicht in der base aufwache.
Sondern so wie immer an der küste und die base in der zeit ungeschützt ist.

Denn ansonsten verkommt dayz auch zu so einem KOS Spiel wie Rust.


----------



## _Berge_ (12. Januar 2018)

@shadie WORD!


schließe mich an, genau deshalb  ist DayZ für mich und meine Freundin das Spiel welches uns gemeinsam über stunden beschäftigt und eben kein GTA:O wo es selbst in Missionen Idioten gibt oder Singleplayer Spiele wo nur einer daneben sitzt.


Wir setzen uns das Ziel einfach mal iwelche seltenen Items zu finden.


Überleben einfach nur, suchen uns Waffen und Ausrüstung, ja, nutzen diese aber wenn nur gegen Zombies oder Wölfe die uns angreifen, habe bislang nur 5 Spieler auf dem gewissen, 2 Bambis die mich angefleht haben und die anderen 3 sind weder auf "RolePlay" noch auf iwelche Kommunikation eingegangen, wir konnten geradeso in Deckung und uns verteidigen... Solche KOS oder reinen PvP Spieler verderben einem manchmal echt das Spiel.

BTW. wir suchen nachwievor einen Server auf dem das Überleben und zusammenspielen eher im Vordergrund liegt als das PvP, gerne auch weitere Mitspieler (eher Abends so 1-3 Std.)

Grüße
Berge


----------



## shadie (12. Januar 2018)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> @shadie WORD!
> 
> 
> schließe mich an, genau deshalb  ist DayZ für mich und meine Freundin das Spiel welches uns gemeinsam über stunden beschäftigt und eben kein GTA:O wo es selbst in Missionen Idioten gibt oder Singleplayer Spiele wo nur einer daneben sitzt.
> ...



Gut das kann ich von mir nicht behaupten nur 5 Spieler gekillt zu haben, 
dafür tummel ich mich viel zu gerne auf vollen Servern am Airfield rum .
Da Spiele ich einfach zu gerne als Bandit und den überfallenen fällt meistens nix besseres ein sich zu wehren 
Gegen eine Mosin meistens eine dumme Idee.

Wir haben es aber auch schon mal auf einem Roleplay Server versucht.
Sagen wir es mal so......stellenweise war es sehr angenehm....stellenweise mega langweilig.......und wegen den auferlegten Regeln einfach viel zu steif.

Viele Leute haben sich gesiezt wieso auch immer.
Und in Stary durfte auf keinen Fall "Gewalt ausgeübt werden oder Dinge geklaut werden" ansonsten flog man vom server für immer......jaa.....ist halt so.
Das heißt 90% der Spielerschaft hat sich dann in Stary versammelt....es wurden Bürgermeister gewählt (warum auch immer) udn leute die was zu melden hatten haben sich aufgespielt wie sonst was, wollten geschichten von einem hören, irgendwie etwas arg krank aber wer drauf steht.....

Für mich war der Roleplay server nix, ich genieße es dann doch eher "vogelfrei".
hat den Vorteil das man bei den Spielern die wirklich echten Reaktionen mitbekommt und keine geschauspielerten weil Sie wissen, "der darf mich nicht töten sonst fliegt er vom server".


überlegt Ihr zwei euch das also gut mit dem Roleplayserver......manche Leute stehen drauf, andere nicht.
Mir gehen da die echten menschlichen Reaktionen in Stresssituationen flöten.


----------



## _Berge_ (12. Januar 2018)

nene hast mich falsch verstanden, kein Hardcore RP Server 

auf unserem aktuellen kommt schon dauernd die Meldung das "Non RP" nicht toleriert wird und wir nutzen trotzdem nicht den Ingame Chat

es geht nur oft darum, dass wir sehr viele Spieler treffen die nur PvP wollen... das nervt 

klar,  jenachdem ob man als Bandit Spielt oder mal als Medic oder was weiß ich haste mal mehr aktion oder nicht.  

Allgemein habe ich auch kein Problem mit PvP, aber ich finde es passt nicht zu DayZ, zumindest nicht als "Hauptziel" des spiels, wenn ich verhungere und ich sehe jemanden mit Equipment überlege ich auch nicht zweimal, zumindest wenn er mir nicht helfen will 

Ein Server wo eben nicht auf alles sofort geballert wird was sich bewegt, man aber trotzdem ein mulmiges Gefühl hat auf dem Airfield wäre super,  ich denke man sieht eben auch sehr viel an der Art und weise  wie sich ein Spieler bewegt ob er eine Gefahr darstellt oder er ein neuer weggefährte wird.


----------



## mauhdl (12. Januar 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Das Ding ist halt das man sich in Dayz sein eigenes Ziel setzt.
> 
> - will ich mit meinen Kollegen als Banditenbande durch die Lande ziehen und Leute auf der Straße ausrauben
> - bewachen wir hotspots wie das Airfield um pvp zu betreiben um eventuell sehr gutes Loot zu erhalten oder aber alles zu riskieren?
> ...



Wahre Worte 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cap82 (12. Januar 2018)

Im Grunde genommen ist das genau was ich meine.

Doch selbst in der Grundidee von DayZ ist KOS absolut legitim! Es gibt keine Regeln! Man kann niemandem vorschreiben, wie er das Spiel zu spielen hat. Und wenn er den ganzen Server leerfegt, er kann das Spiel so spielen wie er möchte. Diese Freiheit macht DayZ einmalig.
Deswegen gammel ich ja auch immer noch hier rum...

DayZ Regel Nr.1:
DONT TRUST ANYBODY
Regel Nr. 2:
NEVER GET ATTATCHED TO YOUR GEAR!
Regel Nr.3:
DONT TRUST ANYBODY!!!


----------



## Zybba (13. Januar 2018)

Ich persönlich finde feier Leute, die RP spielen. Unabhängig vom Titel.
Für mich wäre es auch nichts, aber teilweise unterhält es mich als Zuschauer sehr.


----------



## shadie (15. Januar 2018)

cap82 schrieb:


> Im Grunde genommen ist das genau was ich meine.
> 
> Doch selbst in der Grundidee von DayZ ist KOS absolut legitim! Es gibt keine Regeln! Man kann niemandem vorschreiben, wie er das Spiel zu spielen hat. Und wenn er den ganzen Server leerfegt, er kann das Spiel so spielen wie er möchte. Diese Freiheit macht DayZ einmalig.
> Deswegen gammel ich ja auch immer noch hier rum...
> ...



Problematisch wird es dann halt wenn es der ganze server macht, denn dann wird es irgendwann langweilig.
Dayz lebt für mich von den interessanten Reaktionen mit anderen Spielern.

KOS betreibe ich nur auf dem Airfield oder anderen Hotspots.
Dort dann aber auch gezielt, mit ner Mosin im Wald hinter dem westlichen Militärcamp oder auf der Feuerwehr am Airfield.

Was ich eben etwas "Banane finde" sind Leute die KOS an der Küste betreiben.
Das ist halt extrem schwachsinnig, man bekommt durch die Bambis eh kein Gear und wehren können Sie sich auch nicht.
Wo bleibt da der Spaß?


Was wir auch immer sehr gerne gemacht haben war einfach.....jagen gehen, Kühe Rehe, wenn man mal einem begegnet einem Wolfsrudel.
Macht auch durchaus Laune.


Hoffentlich kommt bald mal wieder ein relevantes Update......hätte ja schon mal wieder Bock.
Pubg wird so langsam etwas langweilig......und von Overwatch bekomme ich......Kopfschmerzen / Motionsickness.....


----------



## lol2k (17. Januar 2018)

Aus dem aktuellen Status Report, der gestern veröffentlicht wurde:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IClZBVQ2lo0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## shadie (18. Januar 2018)

Danke fürs Posten.

Aber nach dichteren Wäldern nun fließendes Wasser?......wo bleibt denn das Basebuilding?


----------



## Freiheraus (23. Januar 2018)

Ab 1:26 hatten sie mich... bei 1:42 sogar Gänsehaut. Der Soundtrack versetzt mich brutal ins Jahr 2012 zurück als ich Deus Ex: Human Revolution parallel zur DayZ (Mod) gespielt habe. Da schießen mir die Erinnerung nur so hoch, von meinen intensivsten, emotionalsten Momenten, die ich je in einem Spiel hatte. DayZ war und bleibt unvergleichlich.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (1. Februar 2018)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> Ab 1:26 hatten sie mich... bei 1:42 sogar Gänsehaut. Der Soundtrack versetzt mich brutal ins Jahr 2012 zurück als ich Deus Ex: Human Revolution parallel zur DayZ (Mod) gespielt habe. Da schießen mir die Erinnerung nur so hoch, von meinen intensivsten, emotionalsten Momenten, die ich je in einem Spiel hatte. DayZ war und bleibt unvergleichlich.



Die DayZ Mod war und bleibt unvergleichlich, unvergesslich und das bewegenste Spiel was es für mich je gab und vermutlich auch geben wird.
Es ist schade, dass es die DayZ SA so untergeht. Selbst die Zombie Mods von Arma 3 haben inzwischen ja mehr Spieler ;D


----------



## lol2k (1. Februar 2018)

1and1 schrieb:


> Die DayZ Mod war und bleibt unvergleichlich, unvergesslich[...]



Dem kann ich nur beipflichten. Namalsk, Origins und Epoch haben dem Ganzen nachträglich noch die Krone aufgesetzt!  
Der aktuelle Status Report lässt erahnen, dass wir im März vermutlich keinen neuen Patch in den Händen halten werden:  



> *Vehicles*
> Work has *again* started on vehicles[...]
> 
> *The Infected*
> We have finally started *again* the work on the infected [...]



Quelle: Status Report - 30 January 2018 | DayZ | Official website

Hier gibt es noch ein Interview mit Personen aus dem Entwickler-Team bzgl. der Roadmap 2018 sowie einen Rückblick was seit 2013 erreicht wurde: 
DayZ Interview | Zonezter


----------



## shadie (2. Februar 2018)

lol2k schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nur beipflichten. Namalsk, Origins und Epoch haben dem Ganzen nachträglich noch die Krone aufgesetzt!
> Der aktuelle Status Report lässt erahnen, dass wir im März vermutlich keinen neuen Patch in den Händen halten werden:
> 
> 
> ...



Steht da wirklich 2 Teams bestehend aus 80 VOLLZEIT Entwicklern?

NEVER!!!

Was machen die den lieben langen Tag?
Aneinander rumfummeln oder was?

Sorry aber wenn Ihr meine Beiträge lest dann wisst Ihr, dass ich mir sehr wünschen würde das Dayz irgendwann fertig wird.....

.....aber ich habe mich letzte Woche mal wieder auf einen Server einloggen wollen habe aber kaum einen gefunden der über mittlere Population hinaus ging.

Und für so ein schlecht besuchtes Spiel entwickeln 80 Vollzeit Entwickler die in den ganzen Jahren wenig gebacken bekommen haben?


Was haben wir denn bekommen seit dem Start der SA?

- eine bessere Engine welche Performanceverbesserungen brachte
- hin und wieder kleinere neue Waffen
- Ein par Autos und Busse
- Eine Schrumpfung der Militärebiete + zwei neue Militärgebiete
- Neue Wälder
- Neues Bäche

Mehr fällt mir ehrlich gesagt nicht ein.......es ist traurig....ich hoffe 2018 geht es endlich wieder flotter voran.
Wir befinden uns ja wohl mittlerweile in der "Beta"........ein anderes gGefühl als in der Alpha habe ich aber keineswegs.

Es muss viel passieren, sehr viel und es muss darauf gehofft werden, dass die ganzen Spieler wieder zurück kommen.
Da glaube ich aber nicht dran.

Und was will ich mit einem fertigen Dayz mit leeren servern?


........
.......
.....
Naja....abwarten......


----------



## kleinerEisbär (2. Februar 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Steht da wirklich 2 Teams bestehend aus 80 VOLLZEIT Entwicklern?
> 
> NEVER!!!
> 
> ...



Genau darauf wird es rauslaufen. Wenn die endlich mit ihrer Beta fertig sind, weiß jeder was für nen Mist die da produziert haben und es wird bestimmt sagenhafte 5 Neukäufer geben, die das Spiel im Summersale mit was anderem verwechseln.


----------



## Dextrosin (2. Februar 2018)

Ich hab es so verstanden das wir mit dem nächsten Patch (2018) erst in der Beta phase sind, oder liege ich da falsch?
Echt schade, hätten sie wenigstens in der ganzen Zeit der Warterei Fahrzeuge zum testen zur Verfügung gestellt wären wohl mehr bei dem Spiel geblieben mich mit eingeschlossen.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (2. Februar 2018)

*Hätten sie wenigstens in der Zeit, in der sie genau nichts implementiert haben, das Basebuilding-System auf das gefühlt seit Beginn 90% der Community wartet implementiert.
Die Mods Epoch / Overpoch haben hier so wundervolle Vorlagen geliefert, und selbst zu den Mods gabs ja noch Addons um sich architektonisch auch in absurden Winkeln & Bauten zu verwirklichen, aber dennoch bis heute: Nichts dergleichen.

Ich erinnere mich noch wie wir damals als Clan mit 20 Leuten von Arma2 Epoch zu DayZ SA wechseln wollten und nach nicht mal ner Woche waren wir wieder ohne Ausnahme bei Arma2 ...

Und das andere, durchaus belustigende ist ja, dass die Mod Epoch von Arma2 bis heute noch mehr Updates & Neuerungen erhält als DayZ SA


----------



## cap82 (2. Februar 2018)

Wundervolle Vorlagen? 
Mit Festungen, die 100m in den Himmel ragen? Bitte...
Ich finde diese Bases in Epoch sind das hässlichste was ich in dem Spiel bisher gesehen habe und nehmen die komplette Atmosphäre.
Wenn Basebuilding, dann bitte alles andere als das was es in Epoch gibt. 
Wachtürme lass ich mir noch angehen, aber keine "Sky-Castles". Außerdem muss das Ganze auch Apokalyptisch angehaucht sein. Mit "gebrauchten" Materialien, was dann einen teilweise "heruntergekommenen" und "zusammengeschusterten" Eindruck vermitteln darf.


----------



## MfDoom (3. Februar 2018)

Housing ist ja schon drin indem man den Kamin in Gebäuden benutzen kann. Die Tür abschliessen geht soweit ich weiss auch, habe ewig nicht gespielt 
Diese realistische Art wird vermutlich ausgebaut, niemals wird das so wie in Epoch werden, das ist ja wohl klar


----------



## kleinerEisbär (5. Februar 2018)

cap82 schrieb:


> Wundervolle Vorlagen?
> Mit Festungen, die 100m in den Himmel ragen? Bitte...
> Ich finde diese Bases in Epoch sind das hässlichste was ich in dem Spiel bisher gesehen habe und nehmen die komplette Atmosphäre.
> Wenn Basebuilding, dann bitte alles andere als das was es in Epoch gibt.
> Wachtürme lass ich mir noch angehen, aber keine "Sky-Castles". Außerdem muss das Ganze auch Apokalyptisch angehaucht sein. Mit "gebrauchten" Materialien, was dann einen teilweise "heruntergekommenen" und "zusammengeschusterten" Eindruck vermitteln darf.



Naja, wenn ich ehrlich bin hat mir das dennoch gefallen. Von der Burg bis zum fliegenden Schuppen war alles möglich  
Natürlich könnte man auch eine Art Physik für Gebäude noch hinzufügen, aber das wären dann ja nochmal 5 Jahre Entwicklungszeit xD


----------



## efdev (5. Februar 2018)

Sry wenn die SA zu Epoch oder Overpoch wird dann können die Entwickler gerne noch heute die Arbeit einstellen.
Ja Epoch und Overpoch hat irgendwie spaß gemacht war dann aber kein DayZ mehr nur Deatmatch mit Base und Zombies .


----------



## shadie (5. Februar 2018)

efdev schrieb:


> Sry wenn die SA zu Epoch oder Overpoch wird dann können die Entwickler gerne noch heute die Arbeit einstellen.
> Ja Epoch und Overpoch hat irgendwie spaß gemacht war dann aber kein DayZ mehr nur Deatmatch mit Base und Zombies .



Sehe ich genau so.

Es muss sich aber langsam mal wesentlich mehr bewegen als nur Bäume und Bäche.

Das geht so nicht und kann auch nicht sein wenn da echt 80 Entwickler dran sitzen!

Basebuilding her, ein par mehr waffen, Fahrzeuge mit gescheiter Physik und dann sollten viele Spieler wieder Anreize entwickeln Dayz wieder anzuwerfen.


Aber so mit der aktuellen Entwicklung.......da werden die Server so leer bleiben wie Sie es aktuell sind.


----------



## Zybba (5. Februar 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Aber so mit der aktuellen Entwicklung.......da werden die Server so leer bleiben wie Sie es aktuell sind.


Ich glaube auch größere Entwicklungsschübe werden dem Spiel nicht mehr große Spielerzahlen bringen.

Auch wenn ich mir wünsche, dass DayZ fertig und gut wird weiß ich nicht, ob ich es noch mal spielen werden.
Der Hype ist halt vorbei und zumindest mir fällt der Einstieg wohl nicht wieder leicht.


----------



## shadie (5. Februar 2018)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch größere Entwicklungsschübe werden dem Spiel nicht mehr große Spielerzahlen bringen.
> 
> Auch wenn ich mir wünsche, dass DayZ fertig und gut wird weiß ich nicht, ob ich es noch mal spielen werden.
> Der Hype ist halt vorbei und zumindest mir fällt der Einstieg wohl nicht wieder leicht.



Ohne Spieler ist Dayz tot soviel kann man ja schon mal sagen.

Kommen auf einem Server keine 30 Mann zusammen kannst du das Spiel knicken.
Alleine ne base bauen ohne Gegner ohne Gefahr ist halt witzlos.

Von daher entweder Sie schaffen es wieder die Spieler zu aktivieren oder Sie brauchen gar nicht erst weiter machen.

ich würde mit meinem Cahostrupp gerne mal wieder antreten, vielleicht gibts dieses mal ja keinen Kameradenbeschuss mehr 

Bevor ich aber wieder anfange muss Basebuilding drinnen sein.
Vorher macht es für mich keinen Sinn.

Basebuilding ist für mich bei Dayz essentiell.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (5. Februar 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Ohne Spieler ist Dayz tot soviel kann man ja schon mal sagen.
> 
> Kommen auf einem Server keine 30 Mann zusammen kannst du das Spiel knicken.
> Alleine ne base bauen ohne Gegner ohne Gefahr ist halt witzlos.
> ...



Das sollte der Deal sein.
Zu DayZ gehört das Gefühl, dass hinter jeder Ecke jemand rumkommen kann der nicht auf einen zu sprechen ist. Der Nervenkitzel muss da sein.
Und selbst auf nem Server mit mehr als 30 Mann kanns sein dass man Stundenlang niemandem begegnet. Und das ist einfach nicht der Sinn des Spiels.
Dann wird es direkt wieder zu sehr zum Wandersimulator.

Aber als Langzeitmotivation braucht man auch ein Ziel worauf man hinarbeiten kann, und da ist Basebuilding halt super. Am besten noch eines, was wirklich ewig Zeit braucht, bis man allein nur eine kleine Holzhütte gebaut hat


----------



## lol2k (27. Februar 2018)

Informativer Status Report: Status Report 27 February 2018 | DayZ | Official website

Videos, Gifs und (Vergleich-)Bilder sowie interessante Einblicke zum aktuellen Stand verschiedener Mechaniken. 


*Ergänzung:* 
Es gibt erstes Videomaterial zur Namalsk Map! 
YouTube (Ab Min. 22:48)


----------



## shadie (28. Februar 2018)

lol2k schrieb:


> *Ergänzung:*
> Es gibt erstes Videomaterial zur Namalsk Map!
> YouTube (Ab Min. 22:48)



Wow Sexy 

Statusreport gönne ich mir jetzt noch mit ner tasse Tee......mal schauen was da so drinnen steht.

......das Grafikupdate mit den geänderten Helligkeitseinstellungen sieht furchtbar aus.
Alles viel zu blass und viel zu wenig schwarzwerte......werde ich als erstes wieder umstellen....

Und ja ansonsten.....irgendwie nicht so berauschend.


Und als "Beweis" das man an einer Xbox Version bastelt ein einziges Foto auf dem ein TV eine Konsole udn eine Frau mti Controller abgebildet wird.

Anstatt ein kurzes Video davon zu machen, well done.


Aber wenigstens merken die Entwickler langsam das Ihnen die Community Servr ausgehen aber ja.....die kommen gaaanz bestimmt zum Start der Beta zurück.....

Naja abwarten was so alles im nächsten Update kommt.
Würde ja gerne wieder etwas Zeit drinnen versenken aber es kam eben wirklich nichts neues rein......bzw. nix welt bewegendes.

Vom basebuilding hört man auch wieder mal nix.
Das hätte doch Anfang 2018 drinnen sein sollen....


----------



## kleinerEisbär (28. Februar 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Wow Sexy
> Statusreport gönne ich mir jetzt noch mit ner tasse Tee......mal schauen was da so drinnen steht.
> ......das Grafikupdate mit den geänderten Helligkeitseinstellungen sieht furchtbar aus.
> Alles viel zu blass und viel zu wenig schwarzwerte......werde ich als erstes wieder umstellen....
> ...



Namalsk sieht wirklich nett aus. Aaaaaaber, die Entwicklung ist definitiv an der falschen Stelle. Basebuilding fehlt, wie du es auch sagst, komplett, und das obwohl wir nun bald Q1 2018 auch wieder hinter uns haben werden ohne auch nur ein Update dazu erhalten zu haben.
Wenn ich mir so die Spielerzahlen von Steam ansehe muss ich immer schmunzeln. Wenn Sie nicht bald was reißen statt diesen Mini Updates mit Dingen die kein Mensch wirklich braucht gehts hier schwer in die Richtung Entwickler werden entlassen & das Spiel stirbt still vor sich hin.


----------



## shadie (28. Februar 2018)

1and1 schrieb:


> Namalsk sieht wirklich nett aus. Aaaaaaber, die Entwicklung ist definitiv an der falschen Stelle. Basebuilding fehlt, wie du es auch sagst, komplett, und das obwohl wir nun bald Q1 2018 auch wieder hinter uns haben werden ohne auch nur ein Update dazu erhalten zu haben.
> Wenn ich mir so die Spielerzahlen von Steam ansehe muss ich immer schmunzeln. Wenn Sie nicht bald was reißen statt diesen Mini Updates mit Dingen die kein Mensch wirklich braucht gehts hier schwer in die Richtung Entwickler werden entlassen & das Spiel stirbt still vor sich hin.



Entlassen müssen Sie diese sicherlich nicht / die wandern dann einfach wieder zu Arma 3 zurück und gut ist....

Denke aber mit dem Reibach den man gemacht hat, kommt man noch das ein oder andere Jahr ganz gut aus.
man versucht jetzt halt über PS4 und Xbox wieder geschäfte zu machen.
Dafür muss man aber erst mal die PC Version wieder auf hypen lassen und da sehe ich eher das Problem.....das wird nämlich ohne große Änderungen nur sehr schwer gelingen.

Und Streamer dafür zu bekommen dürfte auch schwer werden, die sind nämlich alle privat sehr von dem aktuellen Stand der SA enttäuscht.
Und ich denke nicht das sich ein Moondye z.B. dazu hinreißen lässt das Spiel wieder hypen zu lassen in Deutschland für ein par Kröten seitens Bohemia......der ist so hart von dem Spiel enttäuscht worden udn genau so geht es auch anderen Streamern/Spielern.


Naja mal sehen.

Wenn Basebuilding da ist bin ich auch wieder da, vorher wird das nichts.


----------



## efdev (28. Februar 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Und ich denke nicht das sich ein Moondye z.B. dazu hinreißen lässt das Spiel wieder hypen zu lassen in Deutschland für ein par Kröten seitens Bohemia......der ist so hart von dem Spiel enttäuscht worden udn genau so geht es auch anderen Streamern/Spielern.


Der Moondye ist im Moment eh nur am jammern egal bei was  
Wenn 0.63 kommt werden viele DayZ auch wieder testen.
Es kommt halt nichts neues aber wenn mal ein Update kommt schauen doch alle wieder rein, denn die "Entwicklung" verfolgen die meisten immer noch auch wenn alle wegen dem Stillstand weinen.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (2. März 2018)

Mhmm, oder vielen geht es wie mir und sie schauen nicht einmal mehr bei den neuen Patches rein sondern verfolgen die Entwicklung in Foren & auf reddit und denken sich ihren Teil ...
Ich glaube es wird nichtmal mehr installiert sein bei mir zuhause, und das obwohl bestimmt der Platz für da wäre 

Zum Aufhypen: Man könnte ganz einfach mal die CommunityServer zu einem fairen Preis anbieten & es den privaten Devs erlauben eigene Mods dafür zur Verfügung zu stellen. Innerhalb kürzester Zeit würden die ersten mit ihren eigenen Basebuilding Mods um die Ecke kommen & man hätte das Problem sich selbst lösen lassen ^_^
Wäre auch gerne wieder bei der Entwicklung dabei, wie auch bei Epoch damals.


----------



## efdev (2. März 2018)

Ne Danke so was wie Epoch brauch ich nicht mehr, das war zwar ganz lustig hatte mit DayZ aber nichts mehr zu tun. 
Eine der wenigen Mods die das DayZ gefühl wenigstens beibehalten hat war Origins und mehr will ich auch von den Devs nicht.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (2. März 2018)

efdev schrieb:


> Ne Danke so was wie Epoch brauch ich nicht mehr, das war zwar ganz lustig hatte mit DayZ aber nichts mehr zu tun.
> Eine der wenigen Mods die das DayZ gefühl wenigstens beibehalten hat war Origins und mehr will ich auch von den Devs nicht.



Wirst du aber auch nicht bekommen, und das weiß ich und das weißt du ...
Es würde sicher innerhalb von kurzer Zeit auch jemand schaffen Origins zu portieren. Wobei ich ehrlich sagen muss dass es bei dieser Mod mMn schon seine Gründe gab dass Epoch dennoch beliebter geblieben ist.
Was mir am allerliebsten wäre, wäre das Buildingssystem aus Arma3 Epoch, portiert zu Dayz SA, in einem Hardcore Mode mit endlich mal wirklich gefährlichen Zombies, langwierigem Sammeln von Baumaterialien um sich ein kleines Hüttchen zum Überleben bauen zu können, sowas in die Richtung. Dazu das TraderSystem aus Arma3 Epoch jedoch komplett beschränkt. Was die Händler verkaufen beläuft sich lediglich auf das was die Spieler ihnen bringen  Hierbei das System 1:2 skalieren, also wenn du zwei Sachen desselben Types verkauft könntest du dir von der erhaltenen Währung wieder eines davon kaufen. 
Keine Savezones, lediglich Trader die man nicht töten kann, oder aber, insofern Zeit und Sinn vorhanden passiv eingestellte Trader, die man angreifen könnte aber mit weiteren NPCs gesichert sind ^^


----------



## efdev (2. März 2018)

Da bin ich von dem Bauprinzip bei Origins mehr überzeugt, die Entwickler von DayZ sollten sich Basebuilding technisch eher an Origins als an Epoch orientieren.
Und auf NPCs kann ich eigentlich auch gut verzichten, mir wäre es lieber wenn man die Möglichkeite der Interaktion untereinander erweitert und sinnvoller gestaltet, wobei die Sector B Patroullien auch immer interessant waren  .


----------



## lol2k (7. März 2018)

Diese von BI veröffentlichte Checkliste gibt eine gute Übersicht über den aktuellen Entwicklungsstand der Mechaniken und Features, die mit dem kommenden 0.63 experimental build(!) Einzug halten werden (bzw. auf 0.64 verschoben werden).
_Ausschnitt:_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Quelle:* 0.63 Experimental Release Checklist | DayZ | Official website


----------



## shadie (8. März 2018)

lol2k schrieb:


> Diese von BI veröffentlichte Checkliste gibt eine gute Übersicht über den aktuellen Entwicklungsstand der Mechaniken und Features, die mit dem kommenden 0.63 experimental build(!) Einzug halten werden (bzw. auf 0.64 verschoben werden).
> _Ausschnitt:_
> 
> 
> ...



Boaa......das ließt sich als würden Sie noch komplett am Anfang stehen.
Klettern etc. hat man bei Pubg innerhalb kürzester Zeit nach gepatcht.

Normalerweise ist die Beta Phase die Phase in der Inhalt reingeballert wird.
Wenn wir also jetzt in die Beta kommen rechne ich irgendwie nicht mehr damit, dass wir noch Basebuilding bekommen.

Vielleicht will BI auch das Spiel einfach so wie es ist abschließen und nichts weiteres reinpatchen......einfach das man sagen kann.

"Spiel ist fertig"

Das wäre dann natürlich extrem schade aber was will man machen?


----------



## MfDoom (8. März 2018)

Das wäre sogar gut, wenn es dann moddern möglich ist das spiel in ihrem sinne weiter zu entwickeln. Die einzige Möglichkeit für dayz weiter eine rolle zu spielen.
Bohemia juckt es nicht, sie haben unser geld bereits


----------



## shadie (8. März 2018)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Das wäre sogar gut, wenn es dann moddern möglich ist das spiel in ihrem sinne weiter zu entwickeln. Die einzige Möglichkeit für dayz weiter eine rolle zu spielen.
> Bohemia juckt es nicht, sie haben unser geld bereits



Naja irgendwo juckt es sie ja schon ansonsten würde da ja kein Team mehr dran sitzen und das projekt schon als gescheiter abgeschlossen in der ecke vergammeln.

Also irgend eine Motivation haben Sie ja scheinbar doch noch dran zu arbeiten.

Naja warten wir es mal ab.

Hoffentlich kommt wie von dir angesprochen der Modding Support zum "final Release" in 10 jahren.


----------



## MfDoom (8. März 2018)

Ich denke das hat auch rechtliche gründe. Das projekt scheitern zu lassen würde mehr als einen gewaltigen shitstorm nach sich ziehen


----------



## Zybba (8. März 2018)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Ich denke das hat auch rechtliche gründe. Das projekt scheitern zu lassen würde mehr als einen gewaltigen shitstorm nach sich ziehen


Meinst du?

Ich hab das Gefühl, die meisten haben das Spiel vergessen oder sind ihm gegenüber leidenschaftslos.
Naja, im Falle einer Entwicklungsaufgabe würde sich das evtl. noch mal ändern.


----------



## Agallah (8. März 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Wenn wir also jetzt in die Beta kommen rechne ich irgendwie nicht mehr damit, dass wir noch Basebuilding bekommen.



Meine Basebuilding wurde bereits im Oktober/November auf den Zeitraum nach Release verschoben.



shadie schrieb:


> Vielleicht will BI auch das Spiel einfach so wie es ist abschließen und nichts weiteres reinpatchen......einfach das man sagen kann.



Dem widerspricht das ArmA3 mit Release des Tanks DLC am 11.April nicht mehr großartig weiter entwickelt wird (nur Bugfixes) und bereits angekündigt wurde das der Großteil der Entwickler von ArmA zu anderen Bohemia Titeln (höchstwahrscheinlich DayZ/Enfusion) wechseln wird. Außerdem haben Sie ja bereits gesagt das DayZ ähnlich wie ArmA3 über mehrere Jahre nach Release supportet wird. Ich warte trotzdem auf ArmA4, auch wenn es noch 3-5 Jahre dauert


----------



## lol2k (10. März 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Naja irgendwo juckt es sie ja schon ansonsten würde da ja kein Team mehr dran sitzen und das projekt schon als gescheiter abgeschlossen in der ecke vergammeln.
> 
> Also irgend eine Motivation haben Sie ja scheinbar doch noch dran zu arbeiten.[...]



Klar! Mit dem 0.62 build spielen wir ja noch immer auf der alten "_legacy engine_". 
BI hat das DayZ-Projekt in den letzten Jahren primär dazu (aus)genutzt, ein solides technisches Fundament (die _"Enfusion Engine"_) für das Studio auf die Beine zu stellen. Mit dem Start der Beta wird DayZ dann zu 100% auf der Enfusion Engine basieren. Diese Engine ist gleichzeitig das technische Grundgerüst für das kommende Arma 4. So schließt sich der Kreis, warum BI über Jahre hinweg das Team auf 80 Personen aufgestockt hat und wir bis heute kaum neuen Content zu Gesicht bekommen haben.
Zitat eines Reddit-Users zu diesem Thema:


> The  Enfusion engine will become the next inhouse engine of Bohmia  Interactive. Meaning the Enfusion will be used for Arma4 and other  future titles of BI.
> The Enfusion engine will be a way more modern engine with Dx11 and  Dx12 capabilities, modern animation system with animation blending,  better networking and physics and playercontroller. Which should keep up  with other modern engines like Unity or Unreal Engine 4.
> The special thing about Enfusion, compared to other engines, will be  the high modularity which is even accessible to modders, the backbone of  Bohmia Interactive. This enables modders to make their own game, from  DayZ or other future titles.
> In my opinion the "promised" modding possibilities will be the most  important thing that will come with 0.63 (and beyond). Modders will be  able to make their "own" games, which don't even have to fit into the  same genre. So maybe strategy, platformers, car race games, etc. will be  developed with already great graphics and Features (pulled from DayZ).  Unlike Indie games from Unity, where either there are rubbish graphics  and features or unfitting assets from the asset store. [...]


 Quelle

Sobald die technische Grundlagenarbeit abgeschlossen ist (hoffentlich noch in diesem Jahr!), beginnt endlich die Zeit für Inhalte. 
Ob das BI oder die Modding-Community übernimmt ist für mich mittlerweile nicht mehr relevant. Wichtig ist doch, dass man nach all der Wartezeit wieder Spaß mit dem Setting/dem Titel haben kann. Das Game hat solch ein Potential und es gibt in meinen Augen auch im Jahr 2018 noch keine "verbesserte Kopie" des Konzepts.  Alle anderen Games haben entweder eine andere Richtung eingeschlagen oder andere Schwerpunkte gesetzt (Stichwort: Battle Royal).


----------



## Zybba (10. März 2018)

lol2k schrieb:


> Diese Engine ist gleichzeitig das technische Grundgerüst für das kommende Arma 4.


Interessant. Das ist ja eigentlich logisch, selbst drauf gekommen wäre ich aber nicht. 



lol2k schrieb:


> Das Game hat solch ein Potential und es gibt in meinen Augen auch im Jahr 2018 noch keine "verbesserte Kopie" des Konzepts.


Das sehe ich auch so.


----------



## shadie (12. März 2018)

lol2k schrieb:


> Klar! Mit dem 0.62 build spielen wir ja noch immer auf der alten "_legacy engine_".
> BI hat das DayZ-Projekt in den letzten Jahren primär dazu (aus)genutzt, ein solides technisches Fundament (die _"Enfusion Engine"_) für das Studio auf die Beine zu stellen. Mit dem Start der Beta wird DayZ dann zu 100% auf der Enfusion Engine basieren. Diese Engine ist gleichzeitig das technische Grundgerüst für das kommende Arma 4. So schließt sich der Kreis, warum BI über Jahre hinweg das Team auf 80 Personen aufgestockt hat und wir bis heute kaum neuen Content zu Gesicht bekommen haben.
> 
> 
> ...



Das war mir so überhaupt gar nicht bewusst, würde aber einiges erklären.
Das würde auch erklären warum man bis heute Modder ausgesperrt hat, denn wenn die jetzt zeit reininvestieren können die das mit der neuen Engine gleich wieder von neuem anfangen.

Naja, bin mal gespannt, hoffe aber mal, dass die Spieler überhaupt noch Interesse an Dayz haben, denn mit kp 10 Leuten auf so einer Karte rumrennen macht nicht viel SInn...


----------



## Agallah (15. März 2018)

Heute früh in meinen empfohlenen Videos auf yt:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Db8qXxIh5Vg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Freiheraus (15. März 2018)

Nach nicht mal 30 Sekunden (headbobbing in 3rd person) direkt wieder weggeklickt.


----------



## MfDoom (15. März 2018)

Kurze Aufmerksamkeitsspanne, was? Headbobbing kann man sogar jetzt schon ausschalten


----------



## Zybba (16. März 2018)

Die Animationen haben mir sehr gut gefallen!

Ersetzt dieses Humpeln die gebrochenen Beine oder ist das nur eine mildere Variante?
Ansonsten wären Splints ja unnötig.

Dass sich der Hahn der Pistole sich beim Schießen nicht rührt wird sicher noch geändert.


----------



## Freiheraus (16. März 2018)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Kurze Aufmerksamkeitsspanne, was? Headbobbing kann man sogar jetzt schon ausschalten



Nein, das konnte man noch nie vollständig in 1st Person aussschalten (und in 3rd Person war headbobbing bisher sinnvollerweise nie vorhanden), man kann es nur stark abmildern (Balken ganz links stellen). Was allerdings völlig ok war.

Geradezu grotesk ist, dass nun das headbobbing in 3rd Person sehr deutlich ausfällt (wie auf einem in Seenote geratenem Boot), während es in 1st Person nahezu nicht vorhanden ist (ein erfahrener DayZ Mod/SA Spieler kann in den ersten Videosekunden erkennen, dass das headbobbing bereits auf der geringsten Stufe steht). 

Ich habe nun das ganze Video über mich ergehen lassen und eine wunderbare Stelle ausgemacht, die die Absurdität für jeden gut verdeutlicht. Ab 6:10 rennt der Spieler in 1st Person umher, das headbobbing ist (während dem Sprinten) kaum vorhanden, also das was manche als ausgeschaltet bezeichnen. Bei 6:43, 6:54, 7:10 oder 7:36 schaltet der Spieler allerdings sprintend in 3rd Person und das völlig deplazierte Schaukeln geht los. Das macht es für Leute wie mich unspielbar, ich kann mir den Blödsinn nicht mal als Video richtig geben.    

Ich hoffe, dass die Entwickler noch die Kurve kriegen, die unnötige (übertriebene) Effekthascherei mal beseite lassen und sich auf wesentlichere Dinge konzentrieren. Nach jeweils über 2000 Stunden DayZ (Mod/SA) bin ich dermaßen enttäuscht von dem momentanen Kurs und Auftreten der Entwickler (u. a. Eugen), dass ich mich fast schon angewidert abwende. Die haben wirklich ganze Arbeit die letzten 5 Jahre geleistet, denn leicht bin ich aufgrund meiner Geduld nicht unbedingt zu vergraulen. Wenn man es aber mal geschafft hat, kann ich ziemlich zynisch und ätzend werden.


----------



## shadie (16. März 2018)

Bin ich eigentlich blind oder taub oder habe ich vom basebuilding überhaupt nix mitbekommen?

Headbobbing.....joaaa dieses pseudo realismus dingens / aber third person drin haben.....
so lange es in first person so gut wie aus ist passt es.

Bin anfällig für motion sickness und komme mit so einem Gewackel überhaupt nicht klar.

Aber achterbahn auf der rift fahren geht


----------



## MfDoom (16. März 2018)

Basebuilding wird erwähnt, auf später verschoben. Ich würde mir da nicht zu viel erwarten, da es sehr realististisch gehalten wird vermute ich man kann Häuser vernageln und abschliessen oder zäune bauen. Im Video sieht man Riegel vor Türen die ich bis jetzt nicht gekannt habe. Hab aber auch einige Monate nicht mehr gespielt.
Allerdings wird ja au h deutlich gesagt das modden Tür und tor geöffnet wird, das ist ja das eigentliche in dem video. Das und das nun viel mehr serverseitig geregelt wird und cheaten somit nicht mehr so kinderleicht ist wie im original


----------



## lol2k (28. März 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s_jVKGVzOmM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Quelle: Status Report - 27 March 2018 | DayZ | Official website
*TLDR* - Stress Testing in 2 - 3 weeks, spawning with gear in a concentrated area to test PvP.


----------



## Zybba (28. März 2018)

So langsam bin ich auf jeden Fall wieder etwas gehyped.
Wenn 0.63 dann kommt werde ich auf jeden Fall mal wieder reinspielen.


----------



## shadie (29. März 2018)

Mal sehen......für mich sind es noch zu wenig Neuerungen.
Und ich glaube auch nicht, dass ich mit diesen Neuerungen meine Gruppe wieder zum Dayz Zocken bewegen kann.

We will see, glaube aber bei dem Update bin ich noch nicht dabei.
Da muss schon noch eine ganze Schippe mehr kommen.


----------



## Freiheraus (11. April 2018)

YouTube
YouTube

Ist zwar Xbox Material, aber das sagt schon einiges aus. 

Die Updates/Fortschritte der PC-Version sind nach einer stetigen Verlangsamung über die Jahre hinweg praktisch zum Erliegen gekommen. Würde mich nicht überraschen wenn die Xbox-Version (zu) viele Entwickler-Ressourcen gekostet/abgezwackt hat und Microsoft einen kleinen Deal eingefädelt hat (z.B. Vorzug beim Marketing, zeitgleicher Beta-Release der PC- und Xbox-Version etc.). 

Jetzt ist mir auch klar woher die abartige Vercasualisierung und Effekthascherei (unangebrachtes 3rd Person Bobbing wie in Gears of War, überzeichnetes/übetriebenes Baumgeschaukel/-durchbiegen wie im Fantasy-Witcher 3, AKM-Rückstoß wie in Call of Duty, Fandenkreuz aus der Hölle..) herrührt. DayZ wird konsolentauglich gemacht. Vernichtend.


----------



## MfDoom (11. April 2018)

Cool bleiben, wird sicher einen realismusmod für dich geben


----------



## Agallah (25. April 2018)

0.63 sieht gut aus! Hat jemand aus erster Hand Erfahrungen vom Stresstest und kann berichten?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Aw_lSZ9ew6w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Freiheraus (25. April 2018)

YouTube

Ich wusste dass es so kommen wird, Head Bob steht bereits auf 0%, in 1st Person ist folglich nahezu nichts vom Bobbing zu spüren, aber in 3rd Person ist verfluchtes Schiffsschaukeln angesagt. Wie kann man als Entwickler nur so grenzdebil sein? Wenn es wenigsten wie im Reallife bzw. in 1st Person hoch/runter-Gewackel wäre, aber Schaukeln nach links und rechts ist so unfassbar bescheuert.  Was soll das darstellen? Wo ist der Sinn?


----------



## Zybba (26. April 2018)

Ich bin mir gar nicht sicher, ob das Head Bobbing darstellen soll. Aber was sonst...

Ansonsten gehe ich davon aus, dass das Leute dazu animieren soll, vernünftig zu spielen. In 1st Person!


----------



## Freiheraus (26. April 2018)

Dachte ich zwar auch einserseits, aber andereseits wollten die Devs nach eigener Aussage den Spielern eben nicht vorschreiben wie sie DayZ zu spielen haben. Ausserdem sollte einem halbwegs erfahrenen Entwickler klar sein, dass es immer einen gewissen Anteil an Leuten gibt, die 1st Person nicht spielen wollen/können. Manche Youtuber spielen sogar nur wegen einigen Zuschauern in 3rd Person. Das ist alles nichts Neues oder Überraschendes, BI entwickelt nicht zum ersten Mal einen Shooter. Der Zwang zu dieser Design-Entscheidung (mMn nachwievor nur eine Effekthascherei um merkbefreite, jüngere oder Konsolen Spieler zu beeindrucken, die sich nicht selten wenig Gedanken über Realismus, Stimmigkeit etc. machen) ergibt kaum Sinn. 

Ich glaube nicht, dass die DayZ-Macher in der Position sind, die wenigen übrig geliebenen Spieler mit solchen unnötigen Schickanen noch weiter zu vergrätzen. Ändert sich das nicht werde ich DayZ nicht mehr spielen.  Vielleicht werde ich es sogar auf einen Refund anlegen, wir haben alle mehrere Accounts, einige mit wenigen Spielstunden (Back-Up Chars).


----------



## Zybba (26. April 2018)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass die DayZ-Macher in der Position sind, die wenigen übrig geliebenen Spieler mit solchen unnötigen Schickanen noch weiter zu vergrätzen.


Die paar tausend machen doch auch keinen Unterschied mehr.


----------



## Freiheraus (26. April 2018)

Das wird auch der Grund sein, weshalb man sich voll auf die (potentiellen) Xbox Spieler konzentrieren und das Spiel merklich danach ausrichten wird. Das Geld von den PC-Spielern haben sie bereits, da kommt nicht mehr viel. Das war mein erstes und letztes Early Access Spiel.


----------



## Zybba (26. April 2018)

Ich hab gerade mal einen Streamer gebeten, die verschiedene Head Bobbing Einstellungen zu vergleichen.
So wie es aussieht, gibt es in 3rd Person aktuell gar keine Unterschiede.

*DayZ 0.63 - 3rd person head bob comparison*


----------



## shadie (26. April 2018)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade mal einen Streamer gebeten, die verschiedene Head Bobbing Einstellungen zu vergleichen.
> So wie es aussieht, gibt es in 3rd Person aktuell gar keine Unterschiede.
> 
> *DayZ 0.63 - 3rd person head bob comparison*



Jop das sieht noch nach nem gravierenden Fehler aus.
Zwischen 0-100% in 3 person kein Unterschied.

Und damit kann ich Dayz vorerst nicht anfassen dank Motionsickness.
Mal schauen ob es in 1. person erträglich ist.

Wenn ich mich dabei aber schlecht fühle lasse ichs aus.
Da muss sich etwas dran ändern.


----------



## Freiheraus (26. April 2018)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade mal einen Streamer gebeten, die verschiedene Head Bobbing Einstellungen zu vergleichen.
> So wie es aussieht, gibt es in 3rd Person aktuell gar keine Unterschiede.
> 
> *DayZ 0.63 - 3rd person head bob comparison*



Vielen Dank, genau das habe ich seit Monaten geahnt. Das Schaukeln in 3rd Person ist vollkommen entkoppelt vom Head Bobbing in 1st Person. Man kann es schlicht nicht deaktivieren.

Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass es eine Unachtsamkeit bzw. ein Bug statt einer bewussten Gameplay-Entscheidung ist. 

Edit: Es sieht aber eher nach einem beabsichtigen Gameplay-Element aus, denn das Head Bobbing in 1st Person ist sowohl beim Gehen/Laufen als auch beim Rennen vorhanden (dafür recht erträglich/kaum wahrnehmbarbei 0%), in 3rd Person hat man beim Gehen/Laufen gar kein Schaukeln, nur beim Rennen ist es vorhanden (dafür unerträglich).


----------



## Agallah (26. April 2018)

Jetzt wartet doch erst mal ab. Hier geht es um einen zeitlich begrenzten Stresstest. Kein Stable Release oder Experimental Release.

Wie man sich bei den ganzen positiven Sachen in den Videos gleich wieder auf sowas minimales einschiessen kann... 

Wer sagt denn das 3rd Person für den Stresstest überhaupt eine Rolle gespielt hat? Ich glaube zu dem Zeitpunkt gibt es wichtigeres. 
Arma und Dayz waren immer sehr gut durch die User konfigurierbar, warum sollte sich das plötzlich ändern?
Mod-Support ist auch angekündigt... 
Dieses ganze passiv-aggresive 'Ich geb das Spiel zurück' 'Jetzt wollen sie bei den Xbox Usern abkassieren' 'Unspielbar!' ist so typisch für die heutige Zeit.


----------



## Freiheraus (26. April 2018)

Dieses 3rd person Geschaukel ist nicht zufällig drin, dass ist seit ca. einem ganzen Jahr in sämtlichen Previews zu sehen. Hat jetzt auch nicht speziell mit dem Stresstest zu tun, der Mist wird mit 0.63 kommen (ausser es formiert sich im Vorfeld genug Widerstand).

Ich sehe nicht viele positive Sachen. die x-te Überarbeitung mancher Gebiete, ein paar unausgereifte Animationen bei der jede einzelne gefeiert wird als ob es ein Gamechanger wäre, haut mich nicht aus den Socken. Dafür zig angebliche Platzhalter wie das unbrauchbare Crosshair... PlaceholderZ^^

Ich sag dir was typisch für die Zeit ist, dass Publisher und Entwickler sehr oft insbesondere Core-Gamer enttäuschen, gute Games und Entwickler sind nunmal die Ausnahme.


----------



## efdev (26. April 2018)

3rd Person einfach ganz streichen


----------



## Freiheraus (26. April 2018)

Wenn es eine vernünftige Lösung gibt, dass man auch mit Rucksack nach hinten schauen kann


----------



## Agallah (26. April 2018)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> Dieses 3rd person Geschaukel ist nicht zufällig drin, dass ist seit ca. einem ganzen Jahr in sämtlichen Previews zu sehen.



Wurde das nicht zur Gamescon 2017 das erste Mal gezeigt? Also eher vor 6-7 Monaten...und in der Zeit hab ich immer die gleichen Videos gesehen und nicht unzählige unterschiedliche. 



Freiheraus schrieb:


> Hat jetzt auch nicht speziell mit dem Stresstest zu tun, der Mist wird mit 0.63 kommen (ausser es formiert sich im Vorfeld genug Widerstand).



Kommen wird es so oder so. Die Frage stellt sich eher ob es ein finales Feature oder WIP ist. Vielleicht lässt es sich ja auch wie in Arma 2 schon komplett abstellen? Wer weiß... 



Freiheraus schrieb:


> Ich sehe nicht viele positive Sachen. die x-te Überarbeitung mancher Gebiete, ein paar unausgereifte Animationen bei der jede einzelne gefeiert wird als ob es ein Gamechanger wäre, haut mich nicht aus den Socken. Dafür zig angebliche Platzhalter wie das unbrauchbare Crosshair... PlaceholderZ^^



Gut das all dies nicht die eigentlichen Inhalte des Stresstests waren. Inhaltlich ging es um den neuen Player-Charakter, die Bewegung desgleichen, das neue User-Interface und einige neue Mechaniken der Engine, bspw die Schnellzugriffsleiste, Nachladen der neuen Magazine aber auch die Performance bei hohen Spielerzahlen auf engem Raum in Zelenogorsk. 



Freiheraus schrieb:


> Ich sag dir was typisch für die Zeit ist, dass Publisher und Entwickler sehr oft insbesondere Core-Gamer enttäuschen, gute Games und Entwickler sind nunmal die Ausnahme.



Gut das BI weiterhin ohne Publisher arbeiten, da kannst du schon mal nicht enttäuscht werden.

Was fehlt in deinen Augen denn noch um aus Dayz ein vollwertiges Spiel zu machen?


----------



## efdev (26. April 2018)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> Wenn es eine vernünftige Lösung gibt, dass man auch mit Rucksack nach hinten schauen kann



kleineren Rucksack mitnehmen oder rumdrehen, wie im echten leben halt auch


----------



## Freiheraus (27. April 2018)

Agallah schrieb:


> Wurde das nicht zur Gamescon 2017 das erste Mal gezeigt? Also eher vor 6-7 Monaten...und in der Zeit hab ich immer die gleichen Videos gesehen und nicht unzählige unterschiedliche.



Den "Seegang" sah man nicht zum erste Mal bei den Gamescom Demos vor 8 Monaten, sondern schon vorher. Hier hoffte ich noch, dass das 3rd Person Gewackel nur eine temporäre Spielerei des Animationsteams war (04.04.2017): YouTube



Agallah schrieb:


> Kommen wird es so oder so. Die Frage stellt sich eher ob es ein finales Feature oder WIP ist. Vielleicht lässt es sich ja auch wie in Arma 2 schon komplett abstellen? Wer weiß...



Gab es in Arma 2 oder in einem anderen BI Game jemals die Möglichkeit Gewackel/Bobbing in 3rd Person zu aktivieren? Wüsste nicht dass es das gab, es war afaik immer auf 1st Person beschränkt (da war die Minimalstufe aber immer erträglich bzw. weit von einem Geschaukel entfernt). 

Das ist mMn ein Novum bei BI und hat nichts mit Realismus und Plausibilität zu tun, es ist entweder eine Anbiederung an die Konsolenwelt oder der Wunsch einen Aha-Effekt zu erzeugen, wegen der anstehenden Einführung des neuen Player-Controllers + Animationssystems. Das selbe Muster/die selbe Motivation konnte man schon bei der Einführung des neuen (Ambient)Sounds feststellen, wo völlig übers Ziel hinausgeschossen wurde. Weniger aufmerksame bzw. plumpe Spieler, die die Natur offenbar schlecht beobachten oder nur selektiv wahrnehmen, waren begeistert von der Grillen, Grünfink und Co. Überdosis. Naturerfahrene und feinfühligere Spieler waren irritiert oder einfach nur genervt von dem endlosen, penetranten Gezirpe, Gefiepe und Gezwitscher (direkt "auf der Schulter"), egal zu welcher Tageszeit. Die User im DayZ-Forum mussten recht deutlich werden bis mit Updates etwas zurückgerudert wurde.  




Agallah schrieb:


> Gut das all dies nicht die eigentlichen Inhalte des Stresstests waren. Inhaltlich ging es um den neuen Player-Charakter, die Bewegung desgleichen, das neue User-Interface und einige neue Mechaniken der Engine, bspw die Schnellzugriffsleiste, Nachladen der neuen Magazine aber auch die Performance bei hohen Spielerzahlen auf engem Raum in Zelenogorsk.



Mir ging es nicht um den Stresstest ansich, sondern dass die Zeichen immer deutlicher werden, dass ES kommt. Wie in den Videos vorher schon zu erahnen war, ist ES selbst auf Head Bob Setting@0% nicht deaktiviert bzw. deaktivierbar. Der Albtraum rückt näher...

Wie gesagt was ich vom Player-Controller/Animationssystem gesehen habe, begeistert mich aus bereits genannten Gründen nicht sonderlich (deplaziertes Gewackel, lächerliches Fadenkreuz, unausgereifte Animationen, Leiteraufstieg etc.), ich konnte mir die Chose aber auch nicht lange/ausgiebig geben, sonst kommt mir die Galle hoch.   



Agallah schrieb:


> Gut das BI weiterhin ohne Publisher arbeiten, da kannst du schon mal nicht enttäuscht werden.



Ob ein Publisher oder ein Entwickler etwas verbricht ist im Grunde egal, das (schlechte) Ergebnis zählt. 



Agallah schrieb:


> Was fehlt in deinen Augen denn noch um aus Dayz ein vollwertiges Spiel zu machen?



Zumindest kein 3rd Person Bobbing.

Edit: Ich möchte den Entwicklern grundsätzlich nicht vorgeben wie sie ihr Spiel gestalten sollen oder was hineingehört, aber es ist inakzeptabel wenn sie UNNÖTIG (also ohne Not) das Game für einen Teil der Spielerschaft (die bereits bezahlt hat und zu den ersten Unterstützern gehört hat) unspielbar/ungenießbar machen. Motion Sickness ist ein bereits lange bekanntes Problem in der Branche.


----------



## Agallah (27. April 2018)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> Gab es in Arma 2 oder in einem anderen BI Game jemals die Möglichkeit Gewackel/Bobbing in 3rd Person zu aktivieren? Wüsste nicht dass es das gab, es war afaik immer auf 1st Person beschränkt (da war die Minimalstufe aber immer erträglich bzw. weit von einem Geschaukel entfernt).



Ich weiß nicht mehr, ist schon so lange her Zugegeben habe ich auch - bis auf wenige Ausnahmen - fast immer aussschließlich 1st Person gespielt. In meiner Erinnerung war es aber in ArmA 2 schon enthalten und ließ sich dort vollständig deaktivieren.
Alleine das es in den Optionen eine Möglichkeit für die Deaktivierung des Head Bob gibt weißt für mich darauf hin das es letztlich auch in 3rd Person möglich sein wird dies zu tun. Wahrscheinlich ist es einfach keine Priorität bis der Player-Controller fast fertig ist. 



Freiheraus schrieb:


> Wie gesagt was ich vom Player-Controller/Animationssystem gesehen habe, begeistert mich aus bereits genannten Gründen nicht sonderlich (deplaziertes Gewackel, lächerliches Fadenkreuz, unausgereifte Animationen, Leiteraufstieg etc.), ich konnte mir die Chose aber auch nicht lange/ausgiebig geben, sonst kommt mir die Galle hoch.


 
Für mich wirken die Bewegung, Interaktion mit der Spielwelt, Wechsel ins Inventar etc. deutlich flüssiger und viel weniger hackelig als bisher in DayZ oder auch ArmA 3. Positiv in meinen Augen.

Aber ich kann gut mit deinen Eindrücken leben und respektiere das Problem mit der Motion Sickness, auch wenn ich selber als 1st Person Spieler davon null betroffen bin.


----------



## efdev (27. April 2018)

Das was ich bisher gesehen hab ist wirklich nicht schlecht, es entwickelt sich zumindest in die richtige Richtung, da wird bestimmt auch ein zukünftiges Arma4 von profitieren  

Klar es ist noch langen nicht das DayZ was man sich endgültig wünscht, aber man merkt zumindest das sich etwas getan hat.


----------



## Zybba (30. April 2018)

Aktuell gibt es ja eine regelrechte Schwemme an Material von den 0.63 Testservern.
Am besten gefallen mir bisher aber echt die Animationen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pYKOwvQkVoQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





@Freiheraus:
Ja, dir gefallen sie nicht. Wissen wir.


----------



## Agallah (1. Mai 2018)

Zybba schrieb:


> Aktuell gibt es ja eine regelrechte Schwemme an Material von den 0.63 Testservern.
> Am besten gefallen mir bisher aber echt die Animationen



Ziemlich cool. Am besten gefallen mir das Drehen und Umschauen auf der Stelle und das Umdrehen/Rollen mit Waffe am Boden. Bin gespannt ob die Melee-Attacken in Arma 4 Einzug halten. 
Smileys/Stinkefinger/Herzchen sind so meh (haben aber in DayZ ihre Daseinsberechtigung). Hoffe da in Bezug ArmA auch auf taktische Handzeichen wie bei ACE.


----------



## Sharidan (2. Mai 2018)

Schaut sehr überzeugend aus das ganze. Auf alle fälle eine Verbesserung kann man nix sagen.
Einzig aus der Ego Sicht scheint mir die Arm Länge etwas übertrieben, aber das kann auch am FOV liegen ( behaupte ich mal )


----------



## MfDoom (2. Mai 2018)

Kann man das denn jetzt schon offiziell spielen?


----------



## Freiheraus (2. Mai 2018)

Ja, es gibt offiziell einen Offline Modus, allerdings ohne Speicherfunktion, stürzt das Spiel ab oder wird beendet ist der Fortschritt weg. Das Head Bob Setting ist übrigens ganz verschwunden, man kann gar nichts mehr in der Richtung einstellen oder deaktivieren. Habe viele kleine Bugs bemerkt, einige Selbstverständlichkeiten funktionieren nicht, ist mir aber zuviel alles aufzuzählen und man wird ohnehin in erster Linie als Hater abgestempelt. Have fun.

Edit: Positiv -> selbst in Großstädten und in den großen Schulgebäuden gehen die FPS kaum noch unter 60. Ob das auch online so wäre, k.A. Das Ersetzen der grottigen PhysX Engine/Bibliothek durch die neue Eigenentwicklung von BI hat Wunder bewirkt.


----------



## shadie (15. Mai 2018)

Moin zusammen,

wie läuft das noch mal mit den Stresstests?
Die sind immer nur zu gewissen Uhrzeiten?

Würde gerne mit meinen Jungs mal wieder in die 0.63 reinschauen / stellten es um auf Experimental aber da tat sich rein gar nix, immer noch 0.62.

Finde aktuell auch keine wirkliche Anleitung, wie man die 0.63 spielen kann (außer eben dem offlinemodus).

Habt ihr die 0.63 schon gespielt udn wisst Ihr, wann der nächste Stresstest ist und wie man auf 0.63 updaten kann?


----------



## Sirthegoat (15. Mai 2018)

Du musst im Steam bei der Standalone den Code ireallywanttotest eingeben dann sollte der Download der 0.63 mit knappen 6 Gb starten. Beim Start kann man dann zwischen Online und Offline Modus auswählen. Bin jetzt auch mal bisschen rumgelaufen, die Performance ist zwar im Offline Modus schlechter als wenn man einen Server joint, Pc muss ja die ganze Map abarbeiten, und viele Zombies sieht man daher auch noch nicht aber trotz allem war die Performance sehr ordentlich bin nie unter 60 Fps getroppt selbst in Cherno (Wolken und Postfx aus, Msaa x2, Smaa ultra, Shadow high, sonst alles ultra). Die Animationen sehen sehr ordentlich aus und die neue Bediehnung sammt Inventar ist sehr rund sobald man mal gerafft hat wie was funktioniert. Hab auch keine Bugs gesehen außer mal Gras in nem Haus oder so. Alles in allem sieht das sehr gut aus bin auf den Release ubd Online Modus gespannt.


----------



## shadie (15. Mai 2018)

Dissi schrieb:


> Du musst im Steam bei der Standalone den Code ireallywanttotest eingeben dann sollte der Download der 0.63 mit knappen 6 Gb starten. Beim Start kann man dann zwischen Online und Offline Modus auswählen. Bin jetzt auch mal bisschen rumgelaufen, die Performance ist zwar im Offline Modus schlechter als wenn man einen Server joint, Pc muss ja die ganze Map abarbeiten, und viele Zombies sieht man daher auch noch nicht aber trotz allem war die Performance sehr ordentlich bin nie unter 60 Fps getroppt selbst in Cherno (Wolken und Postfx aus, Msaa x2, Smaa ultra, Shadow high, sonst alles ultra). Die Animationen sehen sehr ordentlich aus und die neue Bediehnung sammt Inventar ist sehr rund sobald man mal gerafft hat wie was funktioniert. Hab auch keine Bugs gesehen außer mal Gras in nem Haus oder so. Alles in allem sieht das sehr gut aus bin auf den Release ubd Online Modus gespannt.



Danke für die Anleitung, dann kanns ja jetzt los gehen heute Abend.
Falls wir einen freien Server für 3-5 Leute finden


----------



## Sirthegoat (15. Mai 2018)

Glaube es ist für heute kein Stresstest geplant und damit sind auch keine Server online.


----------



## shadie (15. Mai 2018)

Dissi schrieb:


> Glaube es ist für heute kein Stresstest geplant und damit sind auch keine Server online.



Gott verdammt


----------



## Sirthegoat (15. Mai 2018)

Bin da aber auch kaum informiert weil in den Stresstests ja Spielen nicht im Vordergrund steht und ich einfach nicht die Zeit habe Bugreports zu schreiben kannst ja mal bei denen auf der Seite / Forum schauen wann der nächste geplant ist. Aber alles in allem wenn jetzt  Content relativ zügig folgt kann durchaus aus Dayz noch was anständiges werden, das Grundgerüst steht und bisher habe ich noch kein Spiel gesehen was die gleiche Nische bedient.
Kannst dir ja maln paar Videos von Ricoo anschauen (nein ich kenne den Youtuber nicht und möchte hier keine Werbung machen), finde dem seine Videos ganz angenehm.


----------



## efdev (15. Mai 2018)

Heute sollen die Server die ganze Nacht online bleiben 
DayZ Development auf Twitter: "Tonight you guys are in for a treat! As we are approaching our Stress Test #10 we are going to have the servers up and running the entire night! 

Join the servers and report all the bugs to our feedback tracker at https://t.co/1Se7mujvP6… https://t.co/GNRmxWbgEF"


----------



## Sirthegoat (15. Mai 2018)

Hm schau ich vielleicht auch noch später bisschen rein.


----------



## Agallah (23. Mai 2018)

Die ganzen Videos und News zu 0.63 und dem Stresstests klingen so verheißungsvoll und sehen so gut aus das ich das erste Mal in den 4-5? Jahren Entwicklungszeit Lust bekomme DayZ selber zu spielen.
Und wenn es mir nur dazu dient die Entwicklung der neuen Engine verfolgen zu können. Da scheint sich wirklich was getan zu haben und alle die die letzten Jahre gewartet haben können sich freuen.

Realistisch gesehen fehlt mir dazu aber die Zeit. Dennoch scheint DayZ endlich das zu werden was es immer sein wollte.


----------



## shadie (23. Mai 2018)

Also ich habe es vergangene Woche mit einem Freund gezockt.

Wir haben es 4 Mal versucht in den Norden zu kommen und sind jedes mal verreckt an der Küste.

Haben verschiedene Strategien verwendet mit an der Küste versuchen notdürftig zu looten und dann los zu rennen.
Unterwegs zu looten
Direkt richtugn Airfield rennen.

Nix war von Erfolg gekrönt.

Die Krönung war dann, dass wir auf dieser riesen Apfelplantage im Osten sage und schreibe einen Apfel gefunden haben.
Das war übrigens das einzige Essen, dass wir an der Küste gefunden haben.

Tiere haben wir nie welche gesehen die man hätte jagen können.....ja ach was......keine Ahnung.
War ja auch ein Stress test in dem Zombies durch wände laufen und verschiedene Sachen deaktiviert waren oder nru Platzhalter waren.

Ich warte bis die 0.63 stable raus kommt, dann gönne ich es mir noch mal.

Wir waren zudem mehrere Minuten (meist so 30 Mins in der Warteschlange), ich habe so probleme mit dem Internet aktuell, sodass ich 3 mal raus geflogen bin / 3x 30 Minuten sind 1 Stunde 30 Minuten warten.....mir wars irgendwann einfach zu blöd.

Es spielt sich gut, sieht gut aus aber muss noc hdran gepfeilt werden.


----------



## Zybba (23. Mai 2018)

*Dayz Stress Test Information*



Agallah schrieb:


> Da scheint sich wirklich was getan zu haben und alle die die letzten Jahre gewartet haben können sich freuen.


Das stimmt! Es ist aber immer noch ein weiter Weg.



shadie schrieb:


> Ich warte bis die 0.64 stable raus kommt, dann gönne ich es mir noch mal.


Du meinst sicher 0.63?


----------



## shadie (23. Mai 2018)

Zybba schrieb:


> *Dayz Stress Test Information*
> 
> Das stimmt! Es ist aber immer noch ein weiter Weg.
> 
> ...



Jop, habs überarbeitet.

Sei froh, dass nicht 1.63 da stand / war wohl Wunschdenken 

BTT: Ach übrigens, das Ausdauersystem ist gnadenlos.
Ich finde es gut / es muss aber mehr Fortbewegungsmöglichkeiten geben wie Fahrräder an der Küste oder so.
Ich finde es gut, dass "Tanks" mit Brustpanzer fettem Helm etc. nicht mehr unendlich lang joggen können und man das im Kampf berücksichtigen muss.


----------



## Dextrosin (23. Mai 2018)

Hatte das selbe Problem auch auf einer großen Apfelplantage das ich keinen Apfel gefunden habe und ich habe mich öfters da aufgehalten.
Das man keine Steine mehr finden kann ist auch nicht mehr gut, man kann sich nicht mehr ganz schnell ein Messer bauen.
Das mit den Fahrrädern wäre nicht schlecht gewesen um schneller in ein anderes Dorf zu kommen.
Das gute ist die Performance und das die Zombies nicht mehr das Gras wachsen hören und somit an ihnen vorbei gehen kann.
Das mit dem warten auf einen freien Platz fand ich irgend wann auch nicht mehr so toll.


----------



## efdev (23. Mai 2018)

Ist halt nen Stresstest am besten sind die Server halt gestresst wenn bis Anschlag voll


----------



## lol2k (14. Juni 2018)

0.63 Exp. auf den Servern verfügbar:

DayZ Development auf Twitter: "By the way, we just released our first 0.63 update to the Experimental branch. There you'll have 46 servers for now to play as much as you like. Check out what this patch is all about: [url]https://t.co/mEAINsyXqC… https://t.co/xBli6uQESd"[/URL]





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QU_mY4f7Xro

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Fan Trailer: 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WAqpdS7FwtE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sirthegoat (15. Juni 2018)

Ohje und das am Freitag . Haben eigentlich immer noch alle Waffen den Recoil einer einfachen Pistole hab das leider nicht weiter verfolgt?


----------



## shadie (18. Juni 2018)

Habs gestern mal wieder gespielt, fühlt sich weitaus "fertiger" an als früher.

Von der Küste muss man aber auch erst mal weg kommen.
Weil die Exp. Server dauerhaft voll sind, gibts an der Küste nix zu fressen.

Habe dann durch Zufall ein neues Militärcamp gefunden und war dann mit essen und Kleidung gut gerüstet.

Bin grad kurz vorm Airfield würde ich schätzen, mit den ganzen Änderungen habe ich komplett die Orientierung verloren.

Aktuelle Bewaffnung: MP5 mit 3 vollen Magazinen / nach ca. 2 Stunden.

Also wirklich mit Waffen um sich geschmissen wird auch nicht / finde ich gut.


Zombies:
Sind wenn man Sie einzeln antrifft kein Problem.
Einfach drauf zu rennen schlagen und dann linke Maustaste spammen.
2-3 auf einmal sind dann schon schwerer, da kassiert man gerne mal einen Hit.

Essen:
An der Küste echt grottig......da findet man kaum was.
Auch im Norden wird es nur etwas besser.
Viel essen findet man dann erst in Militärgebäuden.

Ausdauer:
Puhhh.....mir stehen mit Mountainrucksack + Weste mit Taschen etc. nur noch ca. 1/3 meiner Ausdauer zur Verfügung.
Das muss man schon wollen......denn man kommt wesentlich schleppender voran.
Aber ist noch "OK"

Spieler:
Bisher noch keinen gefunden, zum Waffenhandling kann ich daher nix sagen.
Was aber total bescheuert ist, ist die neue Tastenkombi um ins Scope zu kommen......rechte Maustaste + Mausrad drücken......wer hat sich das einfallen lassen?
Nen Konsolero?

Crashes:
Davon gibt es noch massig.
Joint keinen Servern mit mittlerer Population obwohl alle auf max stehen.
Diese server sind nicht "richtig" online und Ihr werdet dadurch das Spiel abschießen.

Fliegt Ihr aus dem Game warum auch immer und joint einem Server, stürzt bei mir das Spiel ab.

manchmal hängt man auch in der Warteschlange auf Pos. 1 20 Minuten / davor die 5 Plätze waren nach wenigen Sekunden frei, das sidn dann verbuggte Server

Und manchmal joint man server und das Game crasht komplett direkt in der Warteschlange (man bekommt diese nicht mal angezeigt).

Diese crashes passieren ohne Fehlerreport.


Also es gibt noch viel zum nachholen.
Ich freue mich aber drauf, wenn der Patch auf die Stable Server geht.


----------



## efdev (18. Juni 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Spieler:
> Bisher noch keinen gefunden, zum Waffenhandling kann ich daher nix sagen.
> Was aber total bescheuert ist, ist die neue Tastenkombi um ins Scope zu kommen......rechte Maustaste + Mausrad drücken......wer hat sich das einfallen lassen?
> Nen Konsolero?
> .


Geht auch mit Shift meine ich oder man muss es in den Optionen umstellen, als ich die Stresstests ausprobiert habe hab ich nicht einmal die mittlere Maustaste benutzt.


----------



## Zybba (18. Juni 2018)

Danke für den Eindruck!
Hast du 1st oder 3rd Person gespielt?



shadie schrieb:


> 2-3 auf einmal sind dann schon schwerer, da kassiert man gerne mal einen Hit.


Wird das bluten mittlerweile dargestellt oder gibts da immer noch Probleme?


----------



## shadie (18. Juni 2018)

Zybba schrieb:


> Danke für den Eindruck!
> Hast du 1st oder 3rd Person gespielt?
> 
> 
> Wird das bluten mittlerweile dargestellt oder gibts da immer noch Probleme?



Da es aktuell wie ich das gesehen habe nur Third gibt habe ich auch Third gespielt.
Habe aber wenn mir das Geschaukel zu stark wurde auf first umgestellt.

Bluten musste ich nicht erleben da ich nicht gehittet wurde.
Aber eigentlich bekommt man das ja unten Rechts in der Statusleiste ja auch angezeigt.
Ob das optisch am Charrakter sichtbar ist weiß ich leider nicht.

Was mir beim Waffenhandling noch aufgefallen ist:
Auf R kann man nicht mehr ein ganzes Magazin nachladen.
Sprich ich habe ne MP5 / drücke R / und er lädt nur den nächsten Schuss nach.
So kann man kaputte Munnition zwar schnell raus schmeißen aber ein "eben mal schnell nachladen" während einem Fight geht nicht, man muss ins Inventar wechseln.

Das finde ich noch etwas grenzwertig.


Helligkeitsslider funzt pbrigens auch nicht, bei Nacht ist auch Nacht.
Da ich hinter mir ein Fenster habe, habe ich nicht lange auf Nachtservern gespielt weil ich definitiv NICHTS gesehen habe.

Da aber die Tageszeit dreifach beschleunigt ist, ist es auf Tagservern ach schnell mal wieder nacht......


Weiß eigentlich Jemand ob sich der verschnellerte Tagesablauf auf Essen und Trinken auswirkt?

Ich habe an einem Tag locker 3 große Dosen Bohnen / 2 Dosen Thunfisch / 3 Energys / und ca. 4 mal aus nem Tümpel getrunken (also nicht 4 mal getrunken sondern 4 Stops mit mehreren Malen trinken).

Finde ich etwas happig, ich fresse auch nicht am Tag 4 Dosen Bohnen


----------



## bath92 (18. Juni 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Was mir beim Waffenhandling noch aufgefallen ist:
> Auf R kann man nicht mehr ein ganzes Magazin nachladen.
> Sprich ich habe ne MP5 / drücke R / und er lädt nur den nächsten Schuss nach.
> So kann man kaputte Munnition zwar schnell raus schmeißen aber ein "eben mal schnell nachladen" während einem Fight geht nicht, man muss ins Inventar wechseln.
> ...



Funktioniert jetzt so: HOW TO RELOAD USING THE QUICK BAR


----------



## shadie (21. Juni 2018)

So Di - Mi leider mit Fieber daheim gelegen und bisschen Dayz gespielt mit nem Freund.

Sind beide an der Ostküste gespawnt und haben uns nach 15 Minuten gefunden.

Waren dann innerhalb von 45 Minuten in dem Ort östlich des großen Airfields.

Dort haben wir dann einen Typen gefunden der für uns als lohnendes Ziel eingestuft wurde 
Wir hatten an dem tag Bock auf Stress, waren wegen den ganzen Serverdowns etwas assi unterwegs.

Wir waren bei der nur mit Makarovs bewaffnet und haben die Polizeistation umstellt.
Der hat da ne halbe Ewigkeit drinnen gesessen (vielleicht 5 Minuten ).

Konnten Ihm dann hinter her schleichen und ihm immer näher kommen (er hatte halt viel zu tragen / wir nicht) und haben immer Büsche zwischen uns gebracht.
An der Kirche hat er uns dann im Augenwinkel gesehen und mit der MP5 beschossen, wir haben mit Makarvos zurück geschossen.
Er ist dann etwas gehinkt und hat uns dauernd mit ner MP5 beschossen aber nicht getroffen.
Haben Ihn dann innerhalb der Kirchenmauern gestürmt (noch mal 2x 12 Schuss) und der hat immer noch gelebt !!! das waren bis dahin 48 Schuss!

Ich hatte dan nkein Magazin mehr und als mein Mate beim 3. Magazin fast draufgegangen ist habe ich meien Axt geschnappt und bin Ihm hinterher gerannt.
Der hat dan neine CZ versucht in mich rein zu ballern, bin aber zur seite ausgewichen da durch hat er mich nicht getroffen.
MP5 Leer cz leer / jaaa.....tot geaxtet 

Nicht der skilligste Kill aber ich habs gefeiert


Sind also dann mit CZ und MP5 ausgerüstet gewesen und ans Airfield gelaufen.

Bis jetzt aber außer einer UMP für meinen Mate nix gutes gefunden.
Viele AK Magazine aber keine AK gefunden.



Der Patch sagt mir sehr sehr zu.
Ich habe das Gefühl, dass Sie die Landschaften nicht nur mit Bäumen aufgehübscht haben.
Laufe ich jetzt einen Feldweg lang sieht der auch endlich aus wie ein Feldweg der seit Jahren nicht gepflegt wurde.
Büsche überall entlang dem Weg, ragen teilweise auf den Weg usw.
Es sieht endlich aus wie eine verlassene Gegend.
Genau so in den Städten, vieles sieht zerstörter aus, liegen viele Trümmer rum.
Versteckt in Wäldern findet man militärcamps die es vorher nicht gab, große Straßensperren.


Ich bin alles in allem sehr happy mit dem Patch und freue mich wen ner Stable wird.


Denn das einzige was aktuell nervt sind die Exp. server.

- Entweder sie gehen gar nicht (dabei werde ich auf den Desktop geschmissen und Game schließt sich)
- Sie tun so als würden Sie gehen um dann zu crashen (dabei werde ich auf den Desktop geschmissen und Game schließt sich)
- du wartest 15 Mins in der Warteschlange
- oder spielst auf Australischen oder Ammi Servern mit nem 300er Ping


----------



## MfDoom (21. Juni 2018)

am Airfield gibts nicht mehr so viel loot, gibt neue Gegenden noch weiter im Nordwesten. Da ist ein riesiges Militärcamp


----------



## shadie (21. Juni 2018)

MfDoom schrieb:


> am Airfield gibts nicht mehr so viel loot, gibt neue Gegenden noch weiter im Nordwesten. Da ist ein riesiges Militärcamp



Du meinst die Tisi?

Die war vor dem Patch schon ordentlich japs.
Werden wir auch mal wieder vorbei schauen.

Am Wochenende gehts wohl in unserer alten großen Truppe wieder los.
Freue mich schon drauf.


----------



## Zybba (11. Juli 2018)

Ganz interessant:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U6Uaro1oP1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Video beschäftigt sich eher allgemein kritisch mit der Entwicklung von Bohemia Interactive.


----------



## Zybba (27. Juli 2018)

Kreativ und auch ganz witzig:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AvMmTbCeJWk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DARPA (29. Juli 2018)

LOL wie geil


----------



## lol2k (2. August 2018)

Status Report - 31 July 2018 : dayz





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RCEwcxeCfmQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Redsupp (8. August 2018)

Also so wie ich das verfolgt hab ist DayZ nicht wirklich viel weiter als vor 2 Jahren. Echt schade.
Oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## shadie (8. August 2018)

Redsupp schrieb:


> Also so wie ich das verfolgt hab ist DayZ nicht wirklich viel weiter als vor 2 Jahren. Echt schade.
> Oder seh ich das falsch?



Ja siehst du falsch, viel Spaß weiterhin beim haten


----------



## Zybba (8. August 2018)

Was hat das mit Hate zu tun?
War doch nur eine Frage.


----------



## Sirthegoat (8. August 2018)

Vom Content hast du recht aber mittlerweile steht die "Basis". Die arbeiten an der Engine ist größtenteils abgeschlossen zumindest der Wechsel auf die neue Engine. Dazu kommen weitreichende Mapverbesserungen (ich finde mich manchmal kaum zurecht ), komplett neues Animations- sowie Inventarsystem. Persönlich merkt man wirklich den Unterschied wenn man spielt, Content soll ja jetzt relativ zügig folgen.


----------



## shadie (9. August 2018)

Zybba schrieb:


> Was hat das mit Hate zu tun?
> War doch nur eine Frage.



"So wie ich das sehe ist das Forum hier doch total beknackt und wird von Werbung überflutet"
"Oder sehe ich das falsch?"

Sorry aber seinen Satz kann man nur sehr schwer als "kein Hate" abtun.

Hätte er sich vorab wirklich damit beschäftigt was in den 2 Jahren passiert ist, wüsste er, dass sich etwas getan hat.
Und das nicht zu knapp.
Vielleicht nicht in dem Tempo das sich viele gewünscht haben aber es hat sich ordentlich was geändert.

Da sich damit aber scheinbar nicht beschäftigt wurde, wollte man wohl mal wieder nur zu einer News Dampf ablassen, weil man den 27 € hinterher trauert.



Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Vom Content hast du recht aber mittlerweile steht die "Basis". Die arbeiten an der Engine ist größtenteils abgeschlossen zumindest der Wechsel auf die neue Engine. Dazu kommen weitreichende Mapverbesserungen (ich finde mich manchmal kaum zurecht ), komplett neues Animations- sowie Inventarsystem. Persönlich merkt man wirklich den Unterschied wenn man spielt, Content soll ja jetzt relativ zügig folgen.



Das ist ein Beispiel für gute konstruktive Kritik.

In Sachen Inhalt hinkt man hinterher jap aber auf der Engine Seite hat sich viel getan.
Ich hoffe, dass wirklich bald ordentlich Inhalt rein kommt.


----------



## Zybba (9. August 2018)

Anscheinend interpretieren wir seinen Post fundamental anders.

Mal schauen, ob er sich noch mal meldet...
Dann kann er es aufklären.


----------



## shadie (9. August 2018)

Zybba schrieb:


> Anscheinend interpretieren wir seinen Post fundamental anders.
> 
> Mal schauen, ob er sich noch mal meldet...
> Dann kann er es aufklären.



Zumal er eigentlich weiß, was sich die letzten Jahre getan hat......



Redsupp schrieb:


> Die bessere Grafik liegt am neuen Renderer der eingeführt wurde



Um so mehr stelle ich mir da die Frage, warum er nicht weiß, was die letzten Jahre passiert ist.

Die Änderungen im Letzten Update waren ja nicht grad klein.......das Spiel fühlt sich viel besser an als je zuvor.
Zudem sind die Mapänderungen einfach top.......


----------



## Zybba (9. August 2018)

Ich warte standhaft auf 0.63 stable.
Wobei ich nicht glaube, dass ich dann lange am Ball bleiben werde.
Aber man weiß ja nie...


----------



## Sirthegoat (9. August 2018)

Zybba schrieb:


> Anscheinend interpretieren wir seinen Post fundamental anders.
> 
> Mal schauen, ob er sich noch mal meldet...
> Dann kann er es aufklären.



Wer ist den er ich raff grad  gar nicht was hier los ist?


----------



## Zybba (9. August 2018)

Wir beziehen uns auf diesen Post:


Redsupp schrieb:


> Also so wie ich das verfolgt hab ist DayZ nicht wirklich viel weiter als vor 2 Jahren. Echt schade.
> Oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## Sirthegoat (9. August 2018)

Na dann hab ichs ja doch geblickt auf den Post habe ich ja auch geantwortet. Sehe das persönlich nicht als "Hate" wer die Entwicklung von Dayz nicht genau verfolgt der wird nicht wissen  das die ganze Zeit an der "Basis" geschraubt wurde und sucht eben nach neuem Content. Eine neue Engine für mehr Fps / schönere Optik fällt evtl. nicht jedem auf der sowieso nicht auf hoher Grafik gespielt hat.


----------



## shadie (10. August 2018)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich warte standhaft auf 0.63 stable.
> Wobei ich nicht glaube, dass ich dann lange am Ball bleiben werde.
> Aber man weiß ja nie...



Wenn die dauerhaften Abstürze der Server nicht gewesen wären.
Und die langen langen langen warteschlangen.
Und die ich glaube verdoppelte oder vervierfachte Tageszeit nicht gewesen,

Dann wäre ich dran geblieben.
Fühlt sich sehr gut an und es gibt sehr sehr viel neues zu entdecken.
Der Schießstand im Norden ist wirklich beeindruckend!

Ich hoffe auch, dass die 0.63 bald stable geht


----------



## Redsupp (13. August 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> "So wie ich das sehe ist das Forum hier doch total beknackt und wird von Werbung überflutet"
> "Oder sehe ich das falsch?"
> 
> Sorry aber seinen Satz kann man nur sehr schwer als "kein Hate" abtun.
> ...



Oh junge, was ist dir denn über die Leber gelaufen? 

Also um mal klarzustellen: "So wie ich das sehe ist das Forum hier doch total beknackt und wird von Werbung überflutet" Dieses angebliche Zitat wurde nie von mir verfasst und grenzt schon an Verleumdung. Bitte spar dir deine Polemik für die nächste ortsansässige Parteiveranstaltung. Danke.

Und grundsätzlich: Warum du mir Hate unterstellst, eine Lawine hier lostrittst und mich sogar persönlich anfeindest muss man nicht verstehen. Sieht man ja auch daran, dass du der einzige bist der sich so auf den Schlips getreten fühlt.

Aber genug dazu, eigentlich sehe ich es als unnötig an auf sowas einzugehen. Habe ich auch nicht nötig ehrlich gesagt.

Werde wohl auf weitere Beiträge in diesem Thread verzichten. Schade eigentlich.

@Zybba Ich glaub wir haben ja auch mal ein, zweimal zusammen gespielt? Aufjedenfall hab ich dich noch bei steam  Hoffe dir ist es gut ergangen


----------



## shadie (13. August 2018)

Redsupp schrieb:


> Oh junge, was ist dir denn über die Leber gelaufen?
> 
> Also um mal klarzustellen: "So wie ich das sehe ist das Forum hier doch total beknackt und wird von Werbung überflutet" Dieses angebliche Zitat wurde nie von mir verfasst und grenzt schon an Verleumdung. Bitte spar dir deine Polemik für die nächste ortsansässige Parteiveranstaltung. Danke.



Wusste gar nicht, dass ich dich namentlich zitiert habe und dir diesen Satz in die Schuhe geschoben habe.
Das war ein Beispiel, eine Übertreibung um zu veranschaulichen, was mir an deinem Post nicht passt.



Redsupp schrieb:


> Und grundsätzlich: Warum du mir Hate unterstellst, eine Lawine hier lostrittst und mich sogar persönlich anfeindest muss man nicht verstehen. Sieht man ja auch daran, dass du der einzige bist der sich so auf den Schlips getreten fühlt.



Oh ja eine Lawine in einem sehr eingeschlafenen Thread wie DAYZ SA 
Auf den Schlips bist du mir nicht getreten, ich finde deinen Beitrag nur nach den ganzen Änderungen der letzten 2 Jahre einfach nur daneben.
Du weißt doch, was sich die vergangenen Jahre getan hat wenn ich mir deine alten Komments anschaue.



Redsupp schrieb:


> Aber genug dazu, eigentlich sehe ich es als unnötig an auf sowas einzugehen. Habe ich auch nicht nötig ehrlich gesagt.



Und dennoch tust du es, weil dich mein Kommentar genau so stört wie mich dein Kommentar stört, "in Dayz habe sich innerhalb 2 Jahren "nicht wirklich was getan".



Redsupp schrieb:


> Also so wie ich das verfolgt hab ist DayZ nicht wirklich viel weiter als vor 2 Jahren. Echt schade.
> Oder seh ich das falsch?



Wie gesagt, entweder nicht verfolgt, oder einfach mal Dampf abgelassen weil man nicht zufrieden ist mit der Entwicklung.

Meiner Meinung nach siehst du das falsch ja, denn eine neue Engine + tiefgreifende Mapänderung, muss man denke ich nicht als "nicht wirklich was getan" abtun.
Das Spiel läuft mittlerweile wie Butter und das wüsstest du auch, wenn du die aktuelle Beta mal gestartet hättest.


BTT: Steht eigentlich schon fest, wann die 0.63 endlich Live geht?
Ab da werde ich mit meiner Gruppe wieder mal einsteigen.

Die 0.63 Beta kann man aktuell nicht in der Gruppe zocken.
Mal fliegt einer raus wegen Serverüberlastung und der sitzt dann Minuten lang in der Warteschleife.

Das ist kein Zustand für eine Gruppe.

Alleine macht Sie schon viel Spaß, mir liegt das Gruppengameplay aber eher.


----------



## Zybba (14. August 2018)

Redsupp schrieb:


> Ich glaub wir haben ja auch mal ein, zweimal zusammen gespielt?


Ja, haben wir!


----------



## Dextrosin (17. August 2018)

Ich hatte jetzt zwei mal den bug  (63) das ich Gegenstände doppelt hatte, das erste mal mit einem großem vollen Rucksack und  das zweite mal mit einem Akm.
Hatte jemand den bug auch und kam er auch öfter vor?
Schade das die meisten Server noch nicht stabil laufen, sonst macht es schon einen guten Eindruck.
Und wie immer Fahrzeuge zum testen wären nicht schlecht gewesen.
Weiß den schon jemand im welchem Zeitraum ungefähr die 63 stable kommt?


----------



## shadie (20. August 2018)

Dextrosin schrieb:


> Weiß den schon jemand im welchem Zeitraum ungefähr die 63 stable kommt?



Ich hoffe sehr sehr bald.

Auf manche Server komme ich nicht drauf.

Andere werfen mich aus dem Game wenn ich connecte.

Andere melden "Battle Ey client not responding" nach wenigen minuten.

Ich würde es echt gerne wieder intensiver spielen, grad auch weil das Waffenhandling sich besser anfühlt.
Aber so?

Ich hoffe die 0.63 geht sehr bald live......


Was echt geil ist sind die ganzen kleinen Militärcamps verteilt über die Map.
Das wirkt ziemlich authentisch.


----------



## Dextrosin (20. August 2018)

Mann kann jetzt auch aus Seen oder Flüssen trinken ohne das man erkrankt oder die Kleidung wird nicht mehr nass durch den Regen.
Kann es sein das das wieder in das Spiel integrierd  wird?


----------



## shadie (20. August 2018)

Dextrosin schrieb:


> Mann kann jetzt auch aus Seen oder Flüssen trinken ohne das man erkrankt oder die Kleidung wird nicht mehr nass durch den Regen.
> Kann es sein das das wieder in das Spiel integrierd  wird?



Soweit ich weiß wurden in der 0.63 viele Funktionen vorübergehend deaktiviert.

Zombies rennen teilweise ja auch wieder durch Wände.

Denke schon, dass die Funktionen wieder rein kommen werden.


----------



## Dextrosin (20. August 2018)

Kann es sein das es im Moment egal ist ob die Gegenstände Ruiniert oder Heil sind?


----------



## attilarw (21. August 2018)

Ist das Haupt und Einstellungsmenü immer noch verbuggt?


----------



## Dextrosin (22. August 2018)

Leider sind die 63 experimental Server seid gestern nicht mehr da.


----------



## MfDoom (22. August 2018)

Die sollen das endlich raushauen!


----------



## shadie (23. August 2018)

Jep wird langsam Zeit für die 0.63 stable.
ich habe Bock


----------



## Zybba (30. August 2018)

Status Report - 28 August 2018 | DayZ | Official website






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HVlKEG5PsQA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dextrosin (31. August 2018)

Hier ein Video zu einer schönen und lustigen Gruppenbildung.

YouTube


----------



## Zybba (1. September 2018)

Dextrosin schrieb:


> Hier ein Video zu einer schönen und lustigen Gruppenbildung.


Sehr cool! 
Schön stimmig mit der Nachbearbeitung, vor allem musikalisch.


----------



## Zybba (12. September 2018)

0.63 ist jetzt anscheinend auf dem Experimental Branch angekommen. 

Status Report - 11 September 2018 | DayZ | Official website


----------



## kleinerEisbär (13. September 2018)

Wann soll DayZ eigentlich endlich stable für die Konsolen rauskommen? oder gibts das schon irgendwie?


----------



## Zybba (13. September 2018)

Es gibt aktuell diese "early access" version für Xbox soweit ich weiß. Das wird nur etwas anders genannt.

Was meinst du mit Stable? Version 1.0? Keine Ahnung, wann die kommen soll.


----------



## Agallah (14. September 2018)

Hab gestern mal wieder ein DayZ-Video auf youtube gesehen und war gut unterhalten.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MSF9ZwKJkxw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bei anderen Spielen ist es meistens nur "Gameplay", bei DayZ wird durch geschickte Nachbearbeitung oft eine spannende Story daraus.


----------



## Zybba (19. September 2018)

DayZ Server Files Launch
So richtig verstanden hab ich es nicht... 


Edit:
Ich hab einen recht neuen englischen DayZ Podcast gefunden. U.a. mit SepticFalcon.
Compass - A DayZ Podcast

Soundcloud gibts auch, aber komischerweise nur Folge 2:
Compass DayZ | Free Listening on SoundCloud


----------



## MfDoom (20. September 2018)

Der Patch ist auf jeden Fall großartig. Da kann scum meiner Meinung nach einpacken, so nah an einem echten Computerspiel war die standalone noch nie xD
zombies sind geil, Sounds total überarbeitet, Klamotten haben mehr inventarplatz, ich bin begeistert


----------



## shadie (20. September 2018)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Der Patch ist auf jeden Fall großartig. Da kann scum meiner Meinung nach einpacken, so nah an einem echten Computerspiel war die standalone noch nie xD
> zombies sind geil, Sounds total überarbeitet, Klamotten haben mehr inventarplatz, ich bin begeistert



ist er schon auf den Stable servern oder immer noch nur exp?


----------



## _Berge_ (20. September 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> ist er schon auf den Stable servern oder immer noch nur exp?



Es wurde der Content Patch auf die Exp Server aufgespielt, noch nicht auf Stable.

Dafür kamen die 0.63 Server Files zum Hosten eigener Server, Fuchse mich dort aktuell rein


----------



## efdev (20. September 2018)

Dann werden wohl die ersten Modder bestimmt schon alles zerpflücken


----------



## shadie (20. September 2018)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> Es wurde der Content Patch auf die Exp Server aufgespielt, noch nicht auf Stable.
> 
> Dafür kamen die 0.63 Server Files zum Hosten eigener Server, Fuchse mich dort aktuell rein



Der Schritt ist krasse!


----------



## MfDoom (20. September 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> ist er schon auf den Stable servern oder immer noch nur exp?



das installieren ist in Steam nur drei Mausklicks: Eigenschaften von DayZ -> Betas -> experimental


----------



## shadie (21. September 2018)

MfDoom schrieb:


> das installieren ist in Steam nur drei Mausklicks: Eigenschaften von DayZ -> Betas -> experimental



I know aber die Server waren.

a / massiv überfüllt
b / einfach total instabil
c / haben viele gar nicht funktioniert
d / die Tageszeit war stark beschleunigt und ich spiele ungerne bei nacht.

Deshalb warte ich auf die Stable.


----------



## _Berge_ (21. September 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> I know aber die Server waren.
> 
> a / massiv überfüllt
> b / einfach total instabil
> ...





a / massiv überfüllt    -  hatten bislang nie Probleme, gibt auch einige Server mit Popularity: "low"
b / einfach total instabil - teilweise schon, manchmal wirst du beim joinen Dauerhaft gekickt, aber wenns dann geklappt hat lief alles tutti
c / haben viele gar nicht funktioniert - diesbezüglich nie Probleme gehabt wenn man die Version gefiltert hat
d / die Tageszeit war stark beschleunigt und ich spiele ungerne bei nacht.  - ja hat uns auch gestört, grad nen Tag -  Server gefunden 10min Später is alles Dunkel, Gamma Hochdrehen will ich auch nicht immer


Aber ja Stable wär mal langsam echt nice, bis dahin Spiele ich mit den Serverfiles rum


----------



## MfDoom (21. September 2018)

Im serverbrowser Häkchen bei kompatibler Version machen, dann kommt man auf die Server. Platz gibts genug


----------



## shadie (21. September 2018)

Mädels.....ich spiele Dayz nicht seit gestern ich weiß wie ich mit Exp. servern umzugehen habe.

Das Problem mit den nicht funktionierenden Servern hat Berge selber beschrieben.
Es handelte sich dabei meistens um die server mit niedriger Population.
Du joinst und wirst direkt gekickt, meistens hat sich bei mir dayz dann gleich ganz abgeschossen.

Ich habe die aktuelle Exp. aber auch gleich gespielt als Sie raus kam.
Wie es aktuell ist, weiß ich nicht.
Ich will meine Jungs aber erst wieder mit Dayz "belästigen", wenn die Stable raus ist.
Keine Lust mehr auf Experimente, dafür kostet Dayz zu viel zeit.


----------



## Dextrosin (21. September 2018)

Bei den Offiziellen Servern joine ich meißtens auf den Servern wo schon welche drauf sind und die Probleme mit den Abstürzen sind mir nicht mehr passiert seid ein paar Wochen.
Parallel spiele ich noch auf German DayZ und ich finde es läuft schon ganz gut, außer es fehlen noch viele Dinge die wieder ins Spiel integriert werden müßen.


----------



## MfDoom (21. September 2018)

Auf jeden Fall wird DayZ die mutter aller Survivalspiele, sehr geil


----------



## efdev (21. September 2018)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall wird DayZ die mutter aller Survivalspiele, sehr geil



Ach was DayZ ist doch tot heißt es alle halbe Jahr  
Ich weiß zwar bis heute nicht was es ersetzt hat aber irgendwas geheimes muss es wohl geben


----------



## shadie (24. September 2018)

efdev schrieb:


> Ach was DayZ ist doch tot heißt es alle halbe Jahr
> Ich weiß zwar bis heute nicht was es ersetzt hat aber irgendwas geheimes muss es wohl geben



Eindeutig Scum Rust Ark und ganz vorne dabei Escape from Tarkov!
PUBG sowieso.

*Ironie off*


----------



## Zybba (25. September 2018)

Status Report - 25th September 2018


----------



## Dextrosin (27. September 2018)

Falls jemand Interesse hat, es gibt jetzt auch Deathmatch Server mit Waffen und Essen beim Spawn.

Diesen Server hab ich mal getestet und es lief ganz gut, man spawnt mit verschiedenen Waffen und man kann dadurch viel testen.

IP: 94.16.114.215:2302

Edit:

Spawnpunkt ist jetzt Random Map, alle spawnen jetzt irgendwo auf der map in einer Stadt.
Bei einem vollem Server (40 Slots) gab es öfter kurze hänger.


----------



## shadie (27. September 2018)

Dextrosin schrieb:


> Falls jemand Interesse hat, es gibt jetzt auch Deathmatch Server mit Waffen und Essen beim Spawn.



Das ging ja schnell mit dieser Art von Servern.

Stehen eigentlich hardwarevoraussetzungen zum Serverhosten fest?


----------



## Dextrosin (28. September 2018)

Hier gibt es Daten dazu.

DayZ Server Files Documentation - Servers - DayZ Forums


----------



## shadie (28. September 2018)

Dextrosin schrieb:


> Hier gibt es Daten dazu.
> 
> DayZ Server Files Documentation - Servers - DayZ Forums



Ok das hilft schon mal weiter, wäre trotzdem mal interessant zu wissen wie es sich bei 16 / 32 / 64 Spielern dann entwickelt.

Mal sehen 

Habe aber das Gefühl, dass mit der Herausgabe der Serverfiles sich was tut.


----------



## cap82 (28. September 2018)

Ich werd auch mal wieder rein schauen. Es könnte mal jemand ne Overwatch Mod basteln..


----------



## Zybba (7. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RUbkG5cjCKc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dextrosin (16. Oktober 2018)

Ich bin auf der suche nach einem Vergleichs Benchmark von einem Amd Ryzen 7 2700x und einem Intel i7 2600k (@4ghz).
Habe jetzt durch Einstellungen gemerkt das ich im Gpu limit bin mit einer 1070gtx.
Vielleicht hat auch einer gewechselt auf einen Ryzen 7 2700x und kann hier ein paar Daten posten (Fps...).
Kann es sein das bis 7 threads genutzt werden?


----------



## Zybba (24. Oktober 2018)

Status Report - 23 October 2018 | DayZ | Official website

Ich habs ehrlich gesagt nur überflogen. Für mich klingt es allerdings so, als würden sie einen Rückzieher bezüglich vorher versprochener Features machen.
Ist wie gesagt mein Eindruck. An explizite Versprechungen erinnere ich mich ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr...


----------



## efdev (24. Oktober 2018)

Ich denke nicht das es nen Rückzieher ist aber ich vermute man hat ein paar Sachen gestrichen/vereinfacht um die 1.0 noch bei zeiten bringen zu können. 
Ist die Frage inwiefern denn noch ordentlich weiterentwickelt wird nach der 1.0 das Grundgerüst ist bald fertig und nur auf die Modde wollte ich mich auch nicht verlassen 

Ansonsten bin ich mit der aktuellen Entwicklung erstaunlich zufrieden auch das Basebuilding sieht interessant aus weit besser als das was alles Mods bisher bieten konnten


----------



## lol2k (24. Oktober 2018)

Der aktuelle Status-Report ist, gelinde ausgedrückt, eine herbe Enttäuschung. 
Nachfolgend eine Übersicht der Features, die für 1.0 implementiert werden und derer, die fehlen: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle


----------



## Dextrosin (6. November 2018)

Es gab ein Update.

Experimental Update 0.63.149358 - Experimental Patch Discussion - DayZ Forums

DayZ :: Status Report - 6 November 2018

Hier in Deutscher Übersetzung.

DayZ Standalone Update 0.63 (Experimental BETA) - Seite 2  - DayZ Standalone - News - GermanDayZ.de


----------



## efdev (8. November 2018)

Es gab mal wieder große Updates und für alle die es interessiert hier ein ungeplantes "Interview" mit einem Community Manager von BI  

Twitch


----------



## Zybba (23. November 2018)

Status Report - 20 November 2018 | DayZ | Official website


----------



## shadie (26. November 2018)

Habe es mal wieder 2 Stunden ca. gespielt.
Hat einen wieder sehr gepackt.

Das Gesundheitssystem scheint gut zu funktionieren.
Laufe ich im Regen ist mir kalt, durch rennen kann ich mich aber ganz gut warm halten + gute Kleidung.
Es ist also nicht so, dass man bei Regen sein Todesurteil unterschreibt.

Zombies sind einzeln.....harmlos.
Spitzhacke eignet sich super da sie beim zurück Schwingen auch schaden macht.
3-5 Hits je nach Zombie sind nötig.

Loot....joa....bin von der östlichen Küste los gelaufen und mittlerweile in Cherno.
Nur die kleinen Militärcamps mitgenpommen, wenn ich eins gesehen habe, und besitze mittlerweile:

ca. 150 Schuss AK / 3 Mags
70 Schuss M4 / 3 Mags
Ne M4
Komplette Tarnkleidung
Kleiner Rucksack ich glaube 28 Platz
Weste mit Platz
Und Essen ohne Ende / dafür kein Trinken

Loot könnte land einwärts noch etwas begrenzt werden meiner Meinung nach.

Mosins habe ich 3 Stück auf meinem Weg gefunden.

Fühlt sich alles in allem smooth an, das Springen ist aber kacke, über Zäune kommt man nur schwer drüber.


----------



## lol2k (6. Dezember 2018)

Wow - Release am 13.12.2018: Steam Community :: Group :: DayZ
Gemischte Gefühle, freue mich trotzdem.


----------



## efdev (6. Dezember 2018)

Da bin ich mal gespannt, dann steht zwar ne 1.0 im Bild aber so wirklich fertig wird sich das bestimmt nicht anfühlen...
Zumindest merkt man aktuell wie dran gearbeitet wird wenn es in dem Tempo weiter geht hat man in 6 Monaten bestimmt nen tolles DayZ


----------



## Zybba (7. Dezember 2018)

lol2k schrieb:


> Gemischte Gefühle


Jap, geht mir auch so.

Ich habe DayZ und seine Entwickler immer in Schutz genommen.
Obwohl ich den Ärger der anderen User oft verstehen konnte.
Jetzt steht aber dieser Launch bevor, der mitnichten für die Qualität eines finalen Launches stehen wird.

Wozu das ganze?
Um das Weihnachtsgeschäft mitzunehmen?
Das Spiel hat doch eh jeder seit 2013 in der Bibliothek.

So richtig betrifft es mich nicht, da ich eh lange nicht gespielt habe.
Dennoch ärgert mich der Move.
Naja, selbst schuld wenn man EA Spiele kauft.


----------



## shadie (7. Dezember 2018)

Mal eine doofe frage.
Ich bin wegen neuer WOhnung aktuell ohne Internet etwas "gebeutelt".

Habe daher mal 2-3 Stunden dayz offline angeworfen.
Der Char wird dort nicht gespeichert?

Ich habe mir so in den Arsch gebissen.........Auto - M4 etc.
Ausgeloggt um mich bei EInwohnermelde Amt zu melden, komme heim.....alles weg......


----------



## shadie (21. Dezember 2018)

Hat schon wer die 1.0 gespielt?

Habe seit Mittwoch wieder Internet, kam aber wegen Wohnungsübergabe etc. nicht dazu, es anzuspielen.


----------



## MfDoom (21. Dezember 2018)

ich bin am spielen, mir gefällt es ziemlich gut. Es ist teilweise einfacher geworden, man findet mehr Kram den man auch brauchen kann. Die Map und das crafting ist gut gemacht.
Ich hoffe sehr auf die Mods 
Charakter sind jetzt an die Server gebunden, man kann aslo mehrere gleichzeitig spielen und diese auch gezielt auswählen.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (21. Dezember 2018)

So gebe man mir eine ausgereiftere Epoch Mod, anschließend an die aus Arma2 & ich bin sofort wieder dabei und versenke meine nächsten 1000 Stunden in die Standalone :3


----------



## doncamill (21. Dezember 2018)

Habe es mal mit meinem Bruder ausprobiert. Nach gefühlten 10 versuchen die Steuerung umzustellen hab ich es wieder sein lassen.


----------



## Dextrosin (21. Dezember 2018)

Die Steuerung war vor der 1.0 version verbugt.


----------



## efdev (21. Dezember 2018)

kleinerEisbär schrieb:


> So gebe man mir eine ausgereiftere Epoch Mod, anschließend an die aus Arma2 & ich bin sofort wieder dabei und versenke meine nächsten 1000 Stunden in die Standalone :3



Ne bitte nicht Epoch war nach Overpoch die schlimmste Mod dafür braucht man kein DayZ 
Viel wichtiger ist das Namalsk kommt aber das dauert wohl auch noch nen bisschen


----------



## Hans_ (25. Dezember 2018)

Da DayZ offiziell released wurde, habe ich nach 2 Jahren wieder reingeschaut und kann nur eins sagen: Alles immer noch extrem Hakelig und wie die Zombies sich bewegen bzw. glitchen geht garnicht. Ich frage mich wie man ein Spiel in diesem Zustand releasen kann xD


----------



## shadie (2. Januar 2019)

Hans_ schrieb:


> Da DayZ offiziell released wurde, habe ich nach 2 Jahren wieder reingeschaut und kann nur eins sagen: Alles immer noch extrem Hakelig und wie die Zombies sich bewegen bzw. glitchen geht garnicht. Ich frage mich wie man ein Spiel in diesem Zustand releasen kann xD



Das hackelige wirst du dank Arma Engine nie weg bekommen.

Habe gestern während ich meinen Kater auskuriert habe auch wieder 2 Stunden versenkt.

Finde es mega gut.
Auf Hoch besiedelten Servern findet man wenig Loot.
Auf niedrig besiedelten relativ viel.

Habe auf nem niedrig besiedelten gespielt weil ich für ne Partie diese Woche Gear für mich und Kollegen gesammelt habe.
Bisher:

2x UMP 45 + ca. 60 Schuss
1x M4 - 150 Schuss
1x AK 80 Schuss

Mosin mit 50 Schuss musste ich zurück lassen.

Rucksack ist voller Essen etc.

Die Session diese Woche kann also los gehen.

Meine Rute führte mich von der Südküste an Stary vorbei, das kleine Militärcamp mit dem Felsen im Rücken mit genommen und dann NWA.
Noch nicht mal die große Tisi mitgenommen.

Was ich gut finde ist, dass es auf den Servern (welche nicht zusammen hängen), kein Ghosting mehr gibt.

Sprich wenn ich nicht grade auf einem Server Spiele der zu mehreren Servern dazu gehört, gibt es meinen Charrakter nur auf diesen Server.
So wie es damals auf den Privatservern war.
Dann kann man sich auch mal gemütlich wo vercampen 

Gibt einen neuen Tower auf dem NWA mit lediglich einem Eingang, den kann man mit ner Mine verbarrikadieren + Lockpicks.

Habe ich genau mal so getestet, funktioniert.

Durch die Gegend streifen werde ich dann mit den Kollegen.


----------



## Dextrosin (2. Januar 2019)

Das was noch nicht richtig funktioniert ist Base building und die Fahrzeuge, ich spiele auf GermandayZ und es läuft die meißte zeit gut.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (3. Januar 2019)

Ich habs mir gestern mal wieder angeschaut, und ich finde es sehr merkwürdig, dass jetzt so viele Jahre vergangen sind seitdem man sich von der Mod abgekapselt hat & dennoch ist kein vollwertiges Spiel dabei rausgekommen. DayZ fühlt sich nach wie vor wie eine beta an. Die Steuerung ist selbst für mich als jahrelangen ArmA Spieler absolut befremdlich und irgendwie kommt es mir so vor als wäre das Base Building Jahre entfernt von dem was Exile oder Epoch in ein paar Monaten für die ArmA3 Engine geschaffen haben ... 
Wieso kann man das nicht einfach wie bei ArmA 2 endlich mal den Moddern eröffnen & wieder die Möglichkeit schaffen für eine Vielzahl individueller Server. Das klappt bei ArmA2 ja bis heute, bei ArmA3 witzigerweise nicht ...


----------



## efdev (3. Januar 2019)

kleinerEisbär schrieb:


> DayZ fühlt sich nach wie vor wie eine beta an. Die Steuerung ist selbst für mich als jahrelangen ArmA Spieler absolut befremdlich und irgendwie kommt es mir so vor als wäre das Base Building Jahre entfernt von dem was Exile oder Epoch in ein paar Monaten für die ArmA3 Engine geschaffen haben ...



1. Das Basebuilding von Exile/Epoch ist auch mehr als einfach das kann jeder Affe in einer Woche basteln aber schön ist es deswegen nicht und mMn auch nicht wünschenswert.
2. Modding ist doch jetzt möglich und es gibt auch schon modded Server  aber wie immer auch die Modder müssen sich mit Engine und Co vertraut machen die nächsten Monate werden da noch keine besonders tollen Mods kommen das dauert jetzt halt ne Zeitlang.

Das Basebuilding in der SA finde ich Grundlegend nicht schlecht, klar noch ausbaufähig wie eigentlich alles in der SA aber für ein HC Survival Spiel die in meinen Augen passende Richtung.

Was die Bedienung angeht, da ist auch noch Arbeit drin aber es ist bis auf die Verbindung Leiste <> (Name entfallen) schon ziemlich gut und weit besser als das was Arma3 und Arma2 zu bieten haben.
Ansonsten würde ich die SA auch eher als Betastadium bezeichnen aber wenn es so weitergeht wie das letzte halbe Jahr dann ist es in nem Jahr das  Spiel was sich die meisten wohl vor 3 Jahren gewünscht haben  

Hätte man nicht die letzten 3 Jahre an der Engine gebastelt wäre es vielleicht auch schon früher was gewesen  aber wenn man dafür die Engine noch weiter verbessert in Arma4 in einigen Jahren nutzt war es das meiner Meinung nach wert.


----------



## MfDoom (3. Januar 2019)

Böse Zungen behaupten es ist nur 1.0 genannt worden um die Steam Bestimmungen einhalten zu können..


----------



## efdev (3. Januar 2019)

Das ist gut möglich aber das ist halt auch so ein Problem mit Software wie genau definiert man denn eine 1.0  denn fehlerfrei ist letztendlich so gut wie keine Software(vielleicht gibt es sogar Software welche formal Bewiesen ist  ).


----------



## shadie (3. Januar 2019)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Böse Zungen behaupten es ist nur 1.0 genannt worden um die Steam Bestimmungen einhalten zu können..



Da muss ich ausnahmsweise mal zustimmen.

Finde den Progress der mit 1.0 kam zwar super aber 1.0 würde ich das noch lange nicht nennen.
Zumal man die ganze Zeit noch auf 0.63 hing und plups kurz vor Weihnachten 1.0.

Das nervt mich auch ja.

Hält mich aber nicht davon ab es zu spielen, es macht mir wieder super viel Spaß.
Gestern wieder 2 Stunden unterwegs gewesen, reines Farmen für die Session am Wochenende.
Wieder gut was gefunden.

Freue mich schon riesig auf die Zeit mit den Jungs am Wochenende.


----------



## Dextrosin (3. Januar 2019)

[GUIDE] DayZ 1.0 Base Building Anleitung  - DayZ Standalone - Guides - GermanDayZ.de
Für den der Lust hat zu Bauen, eine Anleitung.

Ein Streamer (Ronny Ronzen) hat einen Server erstellt bei dem man Basen bauen kann (bis Maximal zum 07.01.2019), danach gibt es ein Basen fight (Basen finden und sich gegenseitig zu bekämpfen).
Ihr startet mit einem vollen Inventar zum Basen bauen ihr müßt noch Holz besorgen (am besten in der Nähe von Holzstapeln bauen).
Die Basis von Ronny steht zwischen Novo... und Svetlo.. im Nordosten.
iZurvive DayZ & ARMA Map: Chernarus+ Terrain Map 1.0
Ihr braucht den Launcher wegen den Mods und der Server heißt (Ronzen Event-Server).

DZSA Launcher - GermanDayZ.de
Eine wichtige Mod ist dabei, das man die Basis von außen nicht abbauen kann und das das Zahlenschloss nur durch die richtige Kombination geöffnet werden kann.


----------



## ich558 (25. Februar 2019)

Weiß jemand wo man aktuell die CR 527 findet?


----------



## Dextrosin (25. Februar 2019)

Falls die Seite noch aktuel ist.
CR527 Carbine – DayZ Standalone Wiki Deutsch

Dann in Residential/Civilian, General Military, aber selten.


----------



## lol2k (10. Mai 2019)

Ein neuer DayZ-Patch wurde im Laufe des Abends auf die exp-Server aufgespielt: 
Experimental Update 1.03.151457 - Experimental Patch Discussion - DayZ Forums



> *Some of the best IMO:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quelle


----------



## Dextrosin (13. Mai 2019)

Schade das die Spielerzahlen im Durchschnitt nicht so gestiegen sind, obwohl es Stück für Stück besser wird.


----------



## cap82 (13. Mai 2019)

Ja, finde auch dass sich mit dem Release vieles zum Positiven verändert hat.
Mir machen auch die Deathmatch Server ab und zu richtig Spaß.
Ist schön für ne kurzweilige Runde zwischendurch.


----------



## shadie (20. Mai 2019)

Moin zusammen,

gestern einen für mich neuen DayZ YT Channel entdeckt und jetzt direkt wieder Bock.

YouTube

Ist ja mal mega, das sind aber denke ich mal alles Mods oder?

Werde es diese Woche definitiv mal wieder aufprobieren.


----------



## _Berge_ (21. Mai 2019)

shadie schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> gestern einen für mich neuen DayZ YT Channel entdeckt und jetzt direkt wieder Bock.
> 
> ...



Soweit ich das sehen konnte alles Mods, die du auch im Workshop bekommst:

Steam Community :: DayZ

Großteil habe ich auch an meinem Server installiert, durch die Vielfalt lässt sich einiges anpassen

Man kann sich reine PvP oder PvE Server "bauen" oder sogar rein auf Deathmatch gehen 

Finde die aktuelle Entwicklung von DayZ SA und natürlich den Mods gut, vergeht keine Woche wo ich mal auf dem Server bin und was neues Probiere ^^


----------



## Alcotester (17. Juni 2019)

Hm,

also ich habe vor gefühlt einer Ewigkeit DayZ nicht mehr gespielt.
Es könnte fast schon ein Jahr her sein.
Damals gab es einen Patch, der alle Zombies zum hören gebracht hat. Jedenfalls so feine Ohren, dass man im Abstand von 50m bemerkbar wurde und von 20 Viechern angegriffen wurde.
Seitdem hab ich es nicht mehr gestartet.
Das war nur nervig.
Klar, wenn man geschossen hatte, dann kamen die angeschissen, aber ansonsten konnte man schon im Abstand von so ca. 20m sich an denen vorbeischleichen.

Und jetzt gibt es "nur" pvp? Ohne die Zombies auf der Karte?

Das macht die Sache interessanter, so am großen Airfield...wenn es stimmen sollte...


----------



## Dextrosin (17. Juni 2019)

Zombies sind doch noch vorhanden, außer du spielst Deathmatch pvp.
Oder hab ich die Frage falsch verstanden?

Ich bin hier Aktiv und kann die Community sehr empfehlen und es gibt verschiedene Server bei uns.

GermanDayZ.de


----------



## _Berge_ (17. Juni 2019)

Es gibt gesonderte PvP Server (zum Glück!) Es gibt stellenweise mehr Zombies, ganz kann ich's nicht sagen da ich mir die spawns selbst angepasst habe.

Genauso gibt's es noch gute pve suevival server

Du kannst mittlerweile gute 2m hinter einem Zombie vorbeischleichen und es klappt, andererseits kann auch plötzlich eine Horde auf dich zu kommen sobald dich nur einer entdeckt hat und seine Kumpels herbei geschrieen hat


----------



## Alcotester (18. Juni 2019)

Ja Danke schön!

Ich kann mich daran erinnern, dass verschiedene Patchs die _Schlingel _wesentlich aufmerksamer gemacht hatten, so dass es gar keinen Spaß mehr gemacht hat, das Spiel zu spielen.
Ich habs halt gut gefunden, auf der Karte zu looten und in den Kampf Mann gegen Mann zu gehen, wenn auch aus etwas entfernterer Position 

Bei Servern um die 40 Personen geht man auch etwas vorsichtiger in Häuser oder Zelte...


----------



## _Berge_ (24. Juni 2019)

Wir sind zurzeit nur zu zweit unterwegs, dafür die Zombie spawns angepasst, erinnert stellenweise an "The Walking dead" 

Zum Spaß einmal in cherno ohne Schalldämpfer geschossen, aus hörweite kamen so ca. 80-100 Zombies 

Man kann sich den Server ganz gut Richtung pve konfigurieren

Andererseits auch einen reinen Deathmatch Server draus machen


----------



## Alcotester (24. Juni 2019)

Woran erkenne ich denn, welche Server reine pvp oder pve sind?

Im Auswahlbildschirm stehen doch nur Sachen wie Name des Servers, Passwortgeschützt, Ping, Freunde, und "Auslastung"...


----------



## _Berge_ (24. Juni 2019)

Meist im Servernamen, wenn es explizite public Clanserver sind ggf. Auf deren Website informieren, in der Regel sind die meisten Server PvP, viele betreiben pve/PvP Server wo zb. KoS (kill on Sight) untersagt ist und es für PvP bestimmte Zonen gibt, meist Hotspots wie Elektro, cherno oder das NVA teilweise auch tisy

War Mal aktiv auf einem Server, keine Ahnung wie der hieß, jedenfalls wurde ich oft einfach so gekillt weil mich einer gesehen hat, der Typ wurde gebannt und in durfte sich erstmal erklären 

Manche Server haben die Regeln auch im Chat Feld eingeblendet


----------



## Alcotester (25. Juni 2019)

Ich muss über mich selbst lachen...
Ich habe die ganze Zeit die offiziellen Server mir angesehen und nicht die Public...

Ok, ich habe gestern mal geschaut und was es da alles gab...es erinnert mich zu Zeiten von CoD 2.
Endlich hat man auch mal wieder die Möglichkeit, eigene Server mit eingenen Einstellungen zu erstellen, wenn auch nicht mit "neuen" Maps...

Wenn ihr mal irgendwo unterwegs seid, tickert mich doch mal über Steam an. Mein Name ist Programm...


----------



## _Berge_ (25. Juni 2019)

Alcotester schrieb:


> Ich muss über mich selbst lachen...
> Ich habe die ganze Zeit die offiziellen Server mir angesehen und nicht die Public...
> 
> Ok, ich habe gestern mal geschaut und was es da alles gab...es erinnert mich zu Zeiten von CoD 2.
> ...



 passiert

Maps gibt's auch angepasste, die chernarus Winter Map ist ganz interessant.

Aber was ganz "neues" hab ich bislang nicht entdeckt

Stöber einfach Mal durch, gibt viele interessante Server, uns hat meist das suevival Feeling gefehlt 

Gibt auch einen "Zombies everywhere" Mod welcher neue spawns und erhöhte spawnraten hinzufügt, nur Spänen die Viecher dann auch in deiner Base ^^

Die offiziellen Server nutze ich nur noch für Tests, schmiert mir mein Server mit einem Error ab gehe auf einen offiziellen um es zu reproduzieren, passiert nichts Lags an meinen Einstellungen


----------



## lol2k (16. Juli 2019)

Neuer Status Report: Status Report - July 2019 : dayz

Für jnd., der das Projekt seit 2012 aktiv verfolgt, ist der Status Report eine Bankrotterklärung. Keine neuen Inhalte in diesem Jahr, die Devs beschränken sich auf reines bugfixing. Kommende Inhalte werden über DLCs ins Spiel transportiert. 
Wenn man den Engine-Wechsel außer Acht lässt (der jedoch zwingend notwendig war!) und sich die Inhalte anschaut, die in der Mod 2012 bzw. 2017 mit Patch 0.62 zur Verfügung standen, so ist die aktuelle DayZ Standalone maximal ein DayZ "Light" - an die großartigen Momente der letzten Jahre wird dieses Game ohne die Modding-Community vorerst nicht so schnell anknüpfen. Schade!


----------



## Dextrosin (17. Juli 2019)

Wie immer bei diesem Game, abwarten und Tee trinken, es wird immer mehr dazu kommen, aber leider auch die Bugs die wieder gefixt werden müssen.
Ich liebe dieses Spiel immer noch, obwohl noch nicht so weit wie es sein sollte.
Habe auch eine sehr gute Community gefunden bei der ich sehr gerne dabei bin und es gibt auch Events die sich abwechseln.


----------



## lol2k (18. Juli 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Devs haben ein zusätzliches Statement zum Status Report abgegeben: Status Report - July 2019 - Page 4 - Focused Feedback & Status Reports - DayZ Forums
DLC wird vermutlich eine neue Karte beinhalten - gegen Aufpreis versteht sich.  Namalsk ist ausgeschlossen; die Map wird gerade von dem ursprünglichen Entwickler erarbeitet und als Mod erscheinen.  

Heißer Anwärter auf die neue DayZ-Map scheint laut Spekulationen die Arma 3 Map "Livonia" zu sein. Sie besteht anscheinend bereits zu 90% aus DayZ Standalone Assets:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Oxa9Ys0_1gc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## shadie (24. Juli 2019)

lol2k schrieb:


> Neuer Status Report: Status Report - July 2019 : dayz
> 
> Für jnd., der das Projekt seit 2012 aktiv verfolgt, ist der Status Report eine Bankrotterklärung. Keine neuen Inhalte in diesem Jahr, die Devs beschränken sich auf reines bugfixing. Kommende Inhalte werden über DLCs ins Spiel transportiert.
> Wenn man den Engine-Wechsel außer Acht lässt (der jedoch zwingend notwendig war!) und sich die Inhalte anschaut, die in der Mod 2012 bzw. 2017 mit Patch 0.62 zur Verfügung standen, so ist die aktuelle DayZ Standalone maximal ein DayZ "Light" - an die großartigen Momente der letzten Jahre wird dieses Game ohne die Modding-Community vorerst nicht so schnell anknüpfen. Schade!





lol2k schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das hört sich echt mies an.

So als ob Sie dem Game nicht zutrauen, in der finalen Version zusätzliche Käufer zu generieren.
Daher setzt man jetzt auf DLC´s um die bestehende "hoffentlich noch zahlungswillige" Kundschaft zur Kasse zu bitten um sich weiter zu finanzieren.

Ich finde den Schritt sehr bedenklich.
Da aber der Modding Support bereits integriert wurde, werde ich mir 2 mal überlegen auf DLC´s zu setzen.

Das was Modder in wenigen Wochen auf die Beine gestellt haben, toppt einfach alles, was Bohemia in den ganzen Jahren an INHALT geliefert hat (die Engine schließe ich damit aus, die ist echt gut geworden).

Ich habe erst letzte Woche wieder rund 10 Stunden versenkt.
Um dann durch nen Bogen hinterhältig gekillt zu werden


----------



## MfDoom (24. Juli 2019)

Ein bezahlter DLC


----------



## Sirthegoat (24. Juli 2019)

Das kann nicht ihr Ernst sein ich hab die Tage mal wieder gespielt und hab wirklich gedacht das es sich ganz ordentlich gemacht hat, jetzt noch die einen oder anderen Features und Inhalte und es wäre wirklich ein gutes Spiel und jetzt kommen die mit bezahl Dlcs um die Ecke , naja das wird das Spiel komplett killen wenn sie da nicht umdenken.


----------



## Zybba (24. Juli 2019)

Sirthegoat schrieb:


> das wird das Spiel komplett killen wenn sie da nicht umdenken.


Ich glaube in deren Augen ist das Spiel quasi tot, denn es generiert sicher kaum Einnahmen.
Da ist ein Bezahl DLC eher die Rettung.

Wobei ich natürlich verstehe, wie du es meintest.


----------



## shadie (25. Juli 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich glaube in deren Augen ist das Spiel quasi tot, denn es generiert sicher kaum Einnahmen.
> Da ist ein Bezahl DLC eher die Rettung.
> 
> Wobei ich natürlich verstehe, wie du es meintest.



Denke auch, dass es sich 0 verkauft.
Aber es hat sich halt mal richtig gut verkauft und mein Anspruch an EA ist einfach, dass ich später auch mal ein fertiges Game bekomme.
DLC´s ......ja kann man sich drüber streiten, wenn Sie VIEL Inhalt bringen, wieso nicht.
Ich sehe das aber aktuell noch nicht.

Zum Glück haben Sie Modding mittlerweile supported.
Das wird das Game am Leben halten.

Bin wieder mal eifrig dran zu spielen.


----------



## _Berge_ (25. Juli 2019)

Dito, verlasse mich kaum noch auf die Inhalte die von den Entwicklern kommen, das meiste hab ich eh schon mit mods

So bleibt unsere Gruppe noch beim Spiel, nur seit dem letzten Update geht kein verdammtes Admin Tool mehr was ziemlich nervt wenn man "on The fly" Mal was ändern will :/


----------



## MfDoom (27. Juli 2019)

wie läuft das aktuell mit den mods, alles über steam?


----------



## cap82 (28. Juli 2019)

Es gibt den DayZ SA Launcher, da funktioniert das ganz gut:  DZSALauncher - An easy to use launcher for DayZ Standalone


----------



## shadie (29. Juli 2019)

cap82 schrieb:


> Es gibt den DayZ SA Launcher, da funktioniert das ganz gut:  DZSALauncher - An easy to use launcher for DayZ Standalone




Jop der funktioniert super, man muss nur manchmal 2-3 Mal auf Start klicken aber ansonsten Top


----------



## lol2k (29. Juli 2019)

Die Modding-Community leistet bereits ganze Arbeit; Dank ihres Engagements stehen uns künftig diverse Fahrzeuge, Boote und Helis zur Verfügung, wie man dem nachfolgenden Video entnehmen kann: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NwGW2p640i4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DARPA (29. Juli 2019)

Von der Mod zur Standalone zu Mods

So schliesst sich der Kreis


----------



## shadie (30. Juli 2019)

Den Schritt DayZ für die Modder zu öffnen hätten Sie schon viel eher machen sollen.
Mir macht das Game wieder richtig Bock.
Läuft super Smooth mit ner Vega 64  und hatte bisher keine Bugs oder sonstiges.

Einfach nur spielen.

GEIL!


----------



## lol2k (1. August 2019)

Eine neue Mod-Idee erscheint am Horizont: "HypeTrain" incoming! choo choo 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bYybLo1LpmU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Quelle

Namalsk bringt ebenfalls frische Ideen mit und nutzt die Element Eis/Schnee durchaus gelungen: Jul 2019 Status Update – nightstalkers.cz

Wenn das mit der Geschweindigkeit weiter geht, könnte DayZ in 1-3 Jahren eventuell nochmal an die grandiosen Mod-Zeiten aus 2012/2013 anknüpfen! Die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt.


----------



## Sirthegoat (1. August 2019)

Ich fand die Idee dahinter das ein Zug durch Chernarus fährt schon immer geil . Manmanman... ich spiel die Tage auch immer öfter und so langsam packt es mich wieder, technisch ist das Spiel mittlerweile auf einem echt guten Stand und die Bedienung läuft meistens auch reibungslos. Hoffentlich verhauen sie es jetzt nicht mit Dlcs und bitten den Kunden wieder mal für ein unfertiges Spiel zur Kasse.


----------



## MfDoom (1. August 2019)

Der SA launcher macht aber nix anderes als zu Steam zu verlinken, kann man auch direkt händisch machen


----------



## shadie (2. August 2019)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Der SA launcher macht aber nix anderes als zu Steam zu verlinken, kann man auch direkt händisch machen



dann musst du aber wissen welche Mods du für den server brauchst.
Das macht der launcher alles für dich.


----------



## MfDoom (2. August 2019)

nice, kapiers jetzt auch


----------



## shadie (5. August 2019)

MfDoom schrieb:


> nice, kapiers jetzt auch



Auch ein blindes Huh........ehhhhhh ich meine Sehr gut gemacht MfDoom


----------



## MfDoom (5. August 2019)

Richtig geil war es am Wochenende! Das Spirl wird. Ich sitze grad in Tisy und habe eben eine schallgedämpfte Glock erbeutet, von einem der mich ermorden wollte. 
den dlc kauf ich Instant


----------



## MfDoom (6. August 2019)

Nachtsichtgerät gefunden, wirklich nice.
Messer in Scheide am Gürtel, Glock im Halfter. Cowboyhut auf dem Kopf.
was etwas nervt ist die Codelockseuche. Wie kommt man an den Holzzäunen und Toren vorbei? Brecheisen und Axt lassen sich nicht ansetzen


----------



## shadie (9. August 2019)

Uff irgendwie ein komischer Move oder ? 

Humble Bohemia Interactive Bundle 2019 with DayZ (pay what you want and help charity)

Dayz SA im Humble Bundle???


----------



## Zybba (9. August 2019)

Klassischer Move, um den neuen kostenpflichtigen DLC an den Mann zu bringen. Dachte ich zumindest erst.
Aber dafür ist es wohl etwas zu früh.

Naja, DayZ SA kauft doch sicher eh kaum jemand mehr.
Die meisten besitzen es bereits. Die es nicht haben, wollen es wohl auch nicht.


----------



## shadie (9. August 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> Klassischer Move, um den neuen kostenpflichtigen DLC an den Mann zu bringen. Dachte ich zumindest erst.
> Aber dafür ist es wohl etwas zu früh.
> 
> Naja, DayZ SA kauft doch sicher eh kaum jemand mehr.
> Die meisten besitzen es bereits. Die es nicht haben, wollen es wohl auch nicht.



Um die Arbeit für den kostenpflichtigen DLC "vor zu finanzieren" ist es aber noch nicht zu spät 

So denke ich darüber


----------



## MfDoom (9. August 2019)

pff, kauft doch eh jeder: Neue Map


----------



## Sirthegoat (9. August 2019)

Ein Spiel was seit Jahren nicht aus der Beta kommt geschweige mit dem Content hinterherkommt plötzlich auf Humbe Bundle, da steckt mit sicherheit ein Plan dahinter. Ich kauf das Dlc vorerst nicht möchte erstmal sehen ob auch ohne Dlc noch mit Content versorgt wird.


----------



## MfDoom (10. August 2019)

Was jetzt, ein Plan, bist du dir sicher?
^^

Das hier habt ihr aber schon gesehen:

DayZ


----------



## kero81 (11. August 2019)

Vom Zombie Hype zum BR Hype...


----------



## Zybba (11. August 2019)

Stimmt einerseits, andererseits haben sie den Zombie Hype selbst stark geprägt.


----------



## _Berge_ (11. August 2019)

kero81 schrieb:


> Vom Zombie Hype zum BR Hype...



Ich hoffe ja das dadurch die ganzen PvP Spieler und KoS Assis von den normalen Servern verschwinden, hasse nichts mehr wie auf einem Fremden Server sofort erschossen zu werden, selbst wenn du versuchst mit jemandem zu reden und du wirklich NICHTS hast, wirst du erschossen 

Einfach nur traurig wie manche dieses Spiel spielen, Survival = 0


----------



## lol2k (11. August 2019)

kero81 schrieb:


> Vom Zombie Hype zum BR Hype...


Die Devs hauchen dem Format neues Leben ein; ursprünglich schon 2012 - parallel zur Mod - u.a. von Brian Hicks gestartet, 2015 nochmal mit der DayZ SA in den Fokus gerückt, scheint das Tunier nun vom Hauptspiel separiert zu werden. 



_Berge_ schrieb:


> Einfach nur traurig wie manche dieses Spiel spielen, Survival = 0


Da helfen nur RP-Server, bzw. Server mit Registrierung und aktive Moderation/Admins. 
Kein Vergleich zu den Anfangszeiten der Mod, als es üblich war, andere Spieler anzusprechen und mit ihnen zusammenzuarbeiten (ab Min. 01:53 des damaligen Mod-Trailers) oder sie grandios zu verschaukeln (Stichwort: "Herbert the pervert"). 
Man erlebt nur noch selten das Gefühlskarusell von damals, als Medics, Busfahrer, Bambie-Beschützer und co. Bestandteil des Alltags in Chernarus waren und die Interaktionen völlig unerwartete Kettenreaktionen/Ausgänge nach sich zogen.


----------



## Zybba (12. August 2019)

Ich fand KoS teilweise auch sehr nervig. Andererseits mag ich, dass jeder das Spiel spielen kann wie er will.
Aus Misstrauen gegenüber anderen habe ich mich dann aber auch mehr in Richtung dieses Spielstils bewegt.


----------



## shadie (12. August 2019)

lol2k schrieb:


> Die Devs hauchen dem Format neues Leben ein; ursprünglich schon 2012 - parallel zur Mod - u.a. von Brian Hicks gestartet, 2015 nochmal mit der DayZ SA in den Fokus gerückt, scheint das Tunier nun vom Hauptspiel separiert zu werden.
> 
> 
> Da helfen nur RP-Server, bzw. Server mit Registrierung und aktive Moderation/Admins.
> ...



Es sind eben die Erfahrungen die einen mit der Zeit da prägen.
Ich werde z.B. in Militärcamps IMMER beschossen.

In normalen Städten kann man hin und wieder mit den Leuten auch noch reden.
Aber auch das geht nicht immer.

Seit dem es Basebuilding gibt versucht jeder sich von anderen fremden zu distanzieren.
Weil wenn man sich mit denen anfreundet, könnten die ja rausfinden wo mein Lager ist.



Zybba schrieb:


> Ich fand KoS teilweise auch sehr nervig. Andererseits mag ich, dass jeder das Spiel spielen kann wie er will.
> Aus Misstrauen gegenüber anderen habe ich mich dann aber auch mehr in Richtung dieses Spielstils bewegt.



Sehe ich auch so, in Militärcamps schieße ich nur.
Wenn mir wer mit gezogener Waffe entgegenkommt schieße ich.

Wenn ich in einer Position bin, dass ich quasi die Oberhand habe, dann spreche ich auch mal.

Aber in den beiden anderen Situationen ist man zu schnell tod bzw. kann nicht reagieren, wenn man nicht sofort handelt.


Das mit dem BR Modus, ich habe davon nur mal eine Mod gesehen.
Und die sah super interessant aus, da man eben nicht aus einem Flugzeug springt, sondern wie in Hungergames im Kreis steht, i nder Mitte waffen liegen und es dann los geht.

Dayz bietet viel mehr atmosphäre als es ein Pubg etc. je könnte.
Wer darauf mehr Wert legt als "Esports Ready games", die auch noc hsuper simpel gestaltet sind, hat da sicher spaß dran


----------



## _Berge_ (12. August 2019)

lol2k schrieb:


> Da helfen nur RP-Server, bzw. Server mit Registrierung und aktive Moderation/Admins.
> Kein Vergleich zu den Anfangszeiten der Mod, als es üblich war, andere Spieler anzusprechen und mit ihnen zusammenzuarbeiten (ab Min. 01:53 des damaligen Mod-Trailers) oder sie grandios zu verschaukeln (Stichwort: "Herbert the pervert").
> Man erlebt nur noch selten das Gefühlskarusell von damals, als Medics, Busfahrer, Bambie-Beschützer und co. Bestandteil des Alltags in Chernarus waren und die Interaktionen völlig unerwartete Kettenreaktionen/Ausgänge nach sich zogen.




hachja an Herbert the Pervert erinnere ich mich auch noch 

auch die Zeiten in denen man leute traf und am Lagerfeuer saß und einer einfach mal ne Gitarre ausgepackt hatte, da war egal ob einer Full Equipped war oder Bambi, jeder wurde versorgt, man stieg in den Bus und hat jeden anderen aufgesammelt

WENN ich mal auf öffentliche Server gehe dann betreibe ich PvP, komme sonst nicht sehr weit, ballert ja eh jeder.... 

Wobei ich jemanden in Hörweite immernoch warne. sofern er nicht den Anschein macht selbst sofort loszuschießen



Die vorhandenen RP Server sind mir aber schon Krass (Lebenslauf etc.) 

Bleibt dann halt erstmal alles Privat und im kleinen Kreis


----------



## shadie (12. August 2019)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> Die vorhandenen RP Server sind mir aber schon Krass (Lebenslauf etc.)
> 
> Bleibt dann halt erstmal alles Privat und im kleinen Kreis



Es gibt dort halt gefühlt kein Zwischending.

Entweder man geht öffentlich und rechnet damit, mal über den haufen geballert zu werden.

Oder man ist in ner quietsche bunten RP Welt.

Ich war EINMAL auf nem RP Server, da waren so kranke Leute......

......ein typ der sich dauernd als Frau ausgegeben hat und leute beschuldigte er hätte Sie vergewaltigt.
.....Es wurden Bürgermeister gewählt
......Töten war komplett verboten außer in Camps, und in Militärcamps musste ich "warnen" von wegen "verzieht euch dann lassen wir euch leben", nette Idee nur das blöde ist, dass die die Warnung dankend annehmen und dann sofort zurück ballern.
Eigentlich hätten Sie laut Regel sagen müssen "wir ergeben uns nicht", das hat nie einer gemacht, beweisen kannst du es natürlich nicht.

Das ist einfach ******* bzw. nix für mich.

Ein Karma System wäre eine gute Lösung.
Tötest du Leute wirst du langsam verrückt, zitterst oder hast andere Probleme.
Das würde eher helfen, als Lebenslauf etc, hoch zu laden.


----------



## _Berge_ (12. August 2019)

Ein Karma System wäre ne gute Idee, zumal man als Server Owner auch die Attribute dafür anpassen kann.

In Vanilla das langsame verrückt werden, verlieren der Fähigkeiten die man sich ja erarbeiten kann etc. - hat was, würde evtl sinnloses Geballer unterbinden

andere Spieler zu töten will ich auch nicht verbieten, dann wirds ja wirklich langweilig, aber mir fehlt tatsächlich immer ein "Grund" irgendein Konflikt mit genau diesem Spieler   

Wenn ich nichts habe und am Sterben bin, dann versuche ich mit allen mitteln zu überleben, zur Not andere Spieler umbringen um so an Nahrung/Wasser oder Schutz zu kommen, aber wenn ich alles habe, dann gebe ich sogar was ab 

Ich glaube ich bin zu Sozial für DayZ


----------



## lol2k (22. August 2019)

Das ging ja fix (in Bohemia Interactive-Zeit gerechnet) 

The Survivor GameZ Alpha is now open to everyone who owns DayZ on Steam!


----------



## shadie (23. August 2019)

Sooo mein eigener Server rennt jetzt bei mir daheim.
Muss mal schauen ob meine 250/50K Leitung dafür ausreicht, teste ich am Wochenende mit Freunden.

Warum eigener Server?

Weil mich der Serverowner meines anderen Servers mega abgefucked hat.
Da baut man sich nen tag ne fucking base auf, und sobald man vor die tür geht kickt einen der admin und man kann nicht mehr einloggen.
Lager war dann leer, ja pppiiiieeeeppppp dich doch.

Habe slow zombies, anzahl zombies verzehnfacht sie spawnen jetzt überall nicht nur in der stadt, car mods waffenmods etc auch alles drinnen.
Am WE setze ich mich an die Lootverteilung.


----------



## _Berge_ (23. August 2019)

shadie schrieb:


> Sooo mein eigener Server rennt jetzt bei mir daheim.
> Muss mal schauen ob meine 250/50K Leitung dafür ausreicht, teste ich am Wochenende mit Freunden.
> 
> Warum eigener Server?
> ...




Top, muss meinen auch mal wieder aufn neusten Stand bringen ^^ Hast du ein Admin Tool? wenn ja welches? Einzige Tool das gehen soll ist wohl ZomBerry?


----------



## shadie (23. August 2019)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> Top, muss meinen auch mal wieder aufn neusten Stand bringen ^^ Hast du ein Admin Tool? wenn ja welches? Einzige Tool das gehen soll ist wohl ZomBerry?




Noch nicht, habe den kurzfristig aufgesetzt vor lauter Wut 

Hatte gestern ein Problem mit More_weapons Mod.
Muss ich auch Mods updaten wenn sich diese ändern oder macht das der Server automatisch wenn ich Ihn update?
Es konnte wegen der Mod NIEMAND mehr joinen.
Habe Sie jetzt raus genommen jetzt gehts.

Ich hatte auch Mods, die es vom einen auf den anderen Tag unter Steam nicht mehr gab  
Konnte dann auch keiner Joinen.

So wirklich ausgefeilt ist das noch nicht mit den Mods.


----------



## _Berge_ (23. August 2019)

shadie schrieb:


> So wirklich ausgefeilt ist das noch nicht mit den Mods.




Ja leider...


Client seitig wirds von Steam geupdated, leider musst du diese Dateien dann auch in deinen Server übertragen und neu eintragen  (keys und addons Ordner)

"Better Supressors" hat mir damit mal den ganzen Server zerschossen 

Dann alles neu gemacht und kein Admin Tool ging mehr...

Also kurzgefasst: wenn dein Client eine Mod Updated, musst du diese am Server auch Updaten sonst gibts Fehler und keiner kann joinen

Am besten hälst du die Modliste schmall, erspart dir ärger ^^

Kann dir noch den "MAssManyItemOverhaul" mod empfehlen falls du den nicht hast:

Steam Workshop :: Mass'sManyItemOverhaul

Ghillie Suit mit Rucksack nutzbar


----------



## shadie (23. August 2019)

Das ist nicht dein Ernst mit den Mods??????

Alter Schwede, ja krass.
Das heißt alle Modding Server müssen unter dauerhafter Beobachtung sein, weil Sie ansonsten unspielbar werden könnten.


----------



## _Berge_ (23. August 2019)

Für uns als Privat Hoster ist das totaler Mist, ja.

Vor paar Wochen haben sich innerhalb von 4 Tagen mehrere Mods aktualisiert, sodass ich jeden Tag ran musste

Die Mietserver machen das ja automatisch


Habe vor längerem schon nach Automatisierungen gesucht und das hier gefunden, mangels Zeit aber noch nicht versucht umzusetzen:

Automatically update and sync your Steam Workshop mods - DayZ Server owners might enjoy this : dayz

Wenn ich dieses Wochenende Zeit finde wollte ich das mal so versuchen


----------



## shadie (23. August 2019)

Schaue ich mir am Wochenende auch an, klingt nach einer Lösung.

Ich update doch nicht jedes mal den Modfolder wenn es dafür nen update gab


----------



## Zybba (4. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pbr2vnQmhOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



PC Stable Update 1.05

Interessant, dass sie diese Glock Nachmache einbauen.
Das schreit doch nach einem Rechtsstreit... xD


----------



## shadie (4. September 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Mir geht das alles aktuell wieder viel zu langsam.......was Modder grad aus dem Boden Stampfen ist da um einiges interessanter....:

YouTube

Da saß ich schon sabbernd da.


----------



## lol2k (25. September 2019)

Und da ist sie auch schon - die erste DLC-Ankündigung für das noch immer unfertige DayZ! 
Die Map war übrigens Bestandteil eines Arma 3 DLCs, welches mit DayZ Assets angefertigt wurde. Nice move BI! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o2AYvgb5hWs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## efdev (25. September 2019)

Das nenne ich zumindest mal gute Weiterverwertung


----------



## Sirthegoat (25. September 2019)

Find das mit der Asset Verwertung jetzt nicht so tragisch solang die Atmosphäre etwas anderes ist als Chernogorsk und passt, bleibt spannend ob das ein bezahl Dlc werden soll bisher hält man sich damit ja noch bedeckt. Kostenlos wär das super, kostenpflichtig ne Sauerei.


----------



## shadie (26. September 2019)

Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Find das mit der Asset Verwertung jetzt nicht so tragisch solang die Atmosphäre etwas anderes ist als Chernogorsk und passt, bleibt spannend ob das ein bezahl Dlc werden soll bisher hält man sich damit ja noch bedeckt. Kostenlos wär das super, kostenpflichtig ne Sauerei.




Das wird zu 100% ein Bezahl DLC werden.


Ich habe von dem Thema eigenen Server hosten übrigens Abstand genommen.
Sehe es nicht ein, nach jedem Dayz Update oder jedem Update einer Mod den ganzen Server anfassen zu dürfen.
Das ist doch bullshit.
Die Zeit habe ich einfach nicht.


----------



## lol2k (3. Dezember 2019)

Für 13,99€ ist man dabei - Livonia ist ab jetzt auf Steam erhältlich. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LtbiDFttkl0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zybba (3. Dezember 2019)

Sollen sich ******.
Dass das Spiel nie wie versprochen geworden ist, fand ich ärgerlich. Damit kann ich aber leben.
Dass sie jetzt kostenpflichtige DLCs verkaufen ist aber ziemlich frech.

Wie seht ihr das?
Holt sich das wer von euch?


----------



## lol2k (4. Dezember 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> Wie seht ihr das?
> Holt sich das wer von euch?



BI hat es in meinen Augen völlig verbockt. Nach dem verfrühtem "Release" Ende 2018 war 2019 die Möglichkeit, essenzielle Inhalte nachzureichen, um endlich den Gameplay-Umfang der alten Arma II Dayz-Mod wiederherzustellen. 
Stattdessen wird eine für ein Arma III-DLC entworfene und bereits verkaufte Map recycelt und für die Hälfte des urspünglichen Verkaufspreises DayZs in den Steam Store gesetzt. 
Ich behalte DayZ in guter Erinnerung - die Mod-Zeiten hatten ihren ganz eigenen Charme, den BI scheinbar nicht mehr einzufangen und ins Jahr 2019 zu transferieren weiss.

Auch wenn man die Titel nicht direkt in den Vergleich setzen kann: Escape from Tarkov hat die Lücke bei mir innerhalb der letzten Jahre gut gefüllt und entwickelt sich weiterhin prächtig. Schade um die DayZ Standalone - das Projekt und Konzept hatte wirklich Potential...


Nachtrag: 
Die Portierung DayZs auf die Konsolen hat sicherlich Ressourcen gefressen, die der Vervollständigung der PC-Version besser gestanden hätten. Und für`s Protokoll: Ich nehme auch an, dass ein Teil der Einnahmen aus DayZ (sowohl Mod als auch Standalone) in das neue BI-Projekt namens Vigor geflossen sind, um eine neue IP aufzubauen und sich breiter aufzustellen. Dafür, dass die Marke "DayZ" die Cashcow für BI war, wurde die weitere Pflege und Entwicklung geradezu sträflich vernachlässigt.


----------



## Zybba (4. Dezember 2019)

lol2k schrieb:


> Dafür, dass die Marke "DayZ" die Cashcow für BI war, wurde die weitere Pflege und Entwicklung geradezu sträflich vernachlässigt.


Das stimmt!
Ich denke der Anfangserfolg war auch einfach zu groß. Ein erheblicher Teil der potentiellen Käuferschaft hatte das Spiel ja schon.
Damit fällt je nach Unternehmen ein großer Teil der Motivation zum Fertigstellen weg.

Ich habe DayZ lange verteidigt und würde je nach Interesse wohl auch wieder einen anderen BI Titel kaufen.
Allerdings hatte Early Access bei mir bis dahin keinen schlechten Ruf, meine persönlichen Erfahrungen waren vor dem finalen DayZ durchweg positiv.

Das Spiel hat ja auch in der Anfangsphase trotz aller Probleme Spaß geliefert. Genau, wie du es auch beschrieben hast. Sein Investment hatte man so gesehen auf jeden Fall wieder raus.
Dennoch bleibt ein bitterer Nachgeschmack.
Naja, man lernt halt draus...


----------



## cap82 (6. Dezember 2019)

Auch ich hatte sehr lange Spaß mit DayZ, aber es hat einfach zu lange gedauert. Ich schwelge echt gerne in Erinnerungen an die Zeiten in ARMA II und der Mod. Das war ne nette Community. Auch Wasteland hat mir riesen Spaß gemacht, oder habe mich oft auf nem Zargabad Server rumgetrieben.
Jedoch hatte Chernarus immer sein ganz spezielles, eigenes Flair - um mal den Kreis zu Livonia zu schließen. 
Das liegt wahrscheinlich aber auch daran, dass es bei mir hier vor der Haustür teilweise so aussieht wie in manchen Ecken in Chernarus ..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MfDoom (7. Dezember 2019)

allein der screenshot ist 15 Öcken wert


----------



## lol2k (18. Dezember 2019)

Brian Hicks, ehemaliger Creative Director, der Bohemia Interactive im Mai 2018 verlassen hat, plauderte vor 2 Monaten auf Reddit aus dem Nähkästchen bzgl. der Enfusion-Engine. Der Mann war 5 Jahre lang für die DayZ Standalone verantwortlich und sollten seine getätigten Aussagen korrekt sein, hat das Management 2015 dem Projekt gezielt Ressourcen entzogen, die für die weitere Entwicklung DayZs fundamental notwendig gewesen wären. 

Hicks: 
"I  don't think Im violating any agreements with BI by saying: DayZ did not  get the whole Enfusion engine - the team was pulled off of DayZ to  focus on the needs of BI as a whole around 2015. What DayZ got was a  good portion of it, but DayZ as a product (at least when I left) was a  -fork- of Enfusion, and not main trunk.
This isn't something that was communicated at the time due to decisions above my pay grade."


Reddit User: 
"Wait, the team was pulled away from the game as early as 2015 for an engine that DayZ didn't even get to use entirely?[...]"

Hicks: 
"The  engine team, yes. We still worked with them, and did get requests  handled - but they were officially working as their own team, with their  own goals once that happened.

I distinctly remember Eugen calling me to let me know when it happened, I was in San Francisco for GDC. He was not happy either."

Quelle


----------



## Agallah (23. Dezember 2019)

lol2k schrieb:


> Hicks:
> "I  don't think Im violating any agreements with BI by saying: DayZ did not  get the whole Enfusion engine - the team was pulled off of DayZ to  focus on the needs of BI as a whole around 2015. What DayZ got was a  good portion of it, but DayZ as a product (at least when I left) was a  -fork- of Enfusion, and not main trunk.
> This isn't something that was communicated at the time due to decisions above my pay grade."



Ist das beim Programmieren nicht ganz normal? Es gibt die Engine-Teams und dann gibt es Teams die die gebaute Engine auf die Bedürfnisse eines bestimmtes Produkt anpassen?

Nirgendwo sagt er das überhaupt nicht an der Engine weiter gearbeitet wird, nur dass Enfusion bis 2015 exklusiv für DayZ, und anschließend als allgemeine Engine für weitere Bohemia-Titel (ArmA4 & DayZ) entwickelt wurde und daher nicht alle Features fertig gestellt worden konnten.

Als jemand der auf ArmA4 wartet, aber DayZ ausgelassen hat, freut mich das regelrecht zu hören. Wenn Enfusion ausschließlich für DayZ entwickelt worden wäre, hätte es nach Release wahrscheinlich Jahre gebraucht um die Engine wieder für ArmA-Bedürfnisse anzupassen. So ist es effizienter. Eine Engine und zwei parallel entwickelte Titel. 
Ist natürlich für DayZ-Kritiker wieder mal gefundenes Fressen...aber trotzdem Danke für die Info.

Edit: Im Kontext bezieht es sich ja auch auf eine ArmA4 Frage...


----------



## Zybba (28. April 2020)

Bohemia hat das DayZ Studio geschlossen.
Die Entwicklung soll aber angeblich weitergehen.
https://www.pcgames.de/Day-Z-Spiel-...ctive-schliesst-das-entwicklerstudio-1348965/


----------



## kleinerEisbär (6. Mai 2020)

Zybba schrieb:


> Bohemia hat das DayZ Studio geschlossen.
> Die Entwicklung soll aber angeblich weitergehen.
> https://www.pcgames.de/Day-Z-Spiel-...ctive-schliesst-das-entwicklerstudio-1348965/



Pueh, ewig nichts mehr von DayZ gehört nach diesem jahrelangen Halbstatus nach dem der Start aus der ArmA2 Mod heraus mir nie gefallen hatte und ich doch lieber bei eben jener geblieben war. Jetzt endlich mal wieder bisschen Motivation wieder anzufangen und dann sowas :3 Aber immerhin scheint das Spiel ja inzwischen halbwegs fertig zu sein. Das ist doch auch schonmal was.
Weiß jemand von Euch zufällig wie es mit ArmA4 ausschaut?


----------



## Agallah (7. Mai 2020)

kleinerEisbär schrieb:


> Weiß jemand von Euch zufällig wie es mit ArmA4 ausschaut?



Es gibt nicht wirklich was offizielles, aber es ist quasi bestätigt das es ein Team gibt und sie daran arbeiten. Wird aber geschätzt noch 1-3 Jahre auf sich warten lassen.


----------



## wari (3. September 2020)

Musste gerade voller Nostalgie mal meine gefühlt 500 Posts zur DayZ Mod hier im Jahr 2012 durchlesen. Was ist nur aus dem Spiel geworden. RIP my Love!


----------



## cap82 (3. September 2020)

Das "wahre" DayZ ist und bleibt die ArmA2-Mod..

Aber mit Expansion für die Standalone ist es doch wieder ganz ok jetzt. Ich spiele aktuell wieder regelmäßig ein, zwei Mal die Woche und es macht mir Spaß.
Das Feeling und den Flair von früher hat es natürlich nicht mehr..

Auch Zargabad Wasteland war mega gut damals.. Schade, dass es die Map nicht in die neue Engine geschafft hat.


----------



## wari (4. September 2020)

cap82 schrieb:


> Das "wahre" DayZ ist und bleibt die ArmA2-Mod..
> 
> Aber mit Expansion für die Standalone ist es doch wieder ganz ok jetzt. Ich spiele aktuell wieder regelmäßig ein, zwei Mal die Woche und es macht mir Spaß.
> Das Feeling und den Flair von früher hat es natürlich nicht mehr..
> ...



Ich hatte auch in der Standalone fast 1000 Spielstunden, aber spiele sie seit gut 3 Jahren nicht mehr. Ich habe sie nach dem Release und jetzt immer mal wieder kurz angetestet, für mich ist die damalige Magie nicht mehr vorhanden und im Prinzip wurden nur wenige der damaligen Vesprechungen gehalten. Ich hoffe jetzt auf Dead Matter, aber das wird vermutlich noch ein größerer Reinfall.

Aktuell sieht night of the dead ganz geil aus


----------



## Lexx (4. September 2020)

wari schrieb:


> Dead Matter


Neue Mod oder anderes Game?


----------

